# Graphics Cards related queries here.



## geek_rohit (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sick of seeing so many graphics cards related threads. Now I have made a new thread. Now post all your GFX card related questions and queries in here. Whether it is price, whether it is which card to buy and whether it is nVidia or ATi, anything which includes graphics cards. And mods please make this thread this sticky. So that it stays on the top for everyone to see. This will make it easier to find the thread for graphics cards and also it will make it more neat.


----------



## vysakh (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought of creating a new thread but found it

i want the reply today itself so please post today itself by 5pm latest
my dad is going to bombay and so we have decided to get a graphics card from lamington road but i dont know to buy which one. suggest one. here are my specifications

direct X 9.0 compatible
256 MB memory
best performance
budget---6k

please reply immediatley
if possible quote prices from lamington rd


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 29, 2005)

For the budget aroung 6k the FX 5700 would be the best bet. It should be around 6-6.5k.


----------



## vysakh (Jan 29, 2005)

which brand?
i mean gigabyte, asus, gainward, xfx, etc
plz specify


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 29, 2005)

XFX 5700 LE 256 mb 64 bit costs 6500 Rs

its the worst of card coz it has 64 bit memory

search the forum or ask any one abt the 5700LE card

it sucks and stay away from it


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 29, 2005)

All these brands are good. But I would suggest please don't go for the ASUS brand as these cards aren't such a great performer they used to be moreoever they are costly as compared to other brands. Instead for nVidia choose Gainward and XFX, for ATi choose Powercolor and Gigabyte, whichever suits you in terms of price, software. bundles, etc.
EDITED:
But don't go for the LE version. For Radeon go for the 9600.


----------



## vysakh (Jan 29, 2005)

one guy is asking me to get the 5700 and other one not to get it
cmon guys
plz hurry 
any brands from Radeon???


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 29, 2005)

frankly speaking dont buy a graphic card if u wanna go for 5700 LE

u wont achieve anything with it to be frank

else wait and get a 6600GT @ 11.5k ... best deal


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 29, 2005)

nice work this thread is Sticky now


----------



## borg (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey cmon Sourabh. He want a card for 6k & u recommend him a card which costs 11.5k!!!. This is not fair man. He clearly posted his budget. Not everyone wants those fancy cards which cost the earth. Not if u are a casual gamer.

For 6k, I would say Asus A9550 (costs around 5.5k). Or a 9600 non pro. Most brands like Club 3d, gigabyte, gainward are good. Just ask ur dad to look for a good deal. Also be aware that the card should have 128 bit memory & stay away from the cards with 64 bit ones. Thats it.


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 29, 2005)

hey i saw a dealer selling hercules X800XT PE for 37000 and Gainward 6800 Ultra for 35K (both are PCI-e). as my friend is thinkin of buying a SLI mobo (infact whole new pc that wud last good 3-yrs)
preferably ASUS A8N-SLI. which one is a better deal hercules or Gainward?? A MSI 6800 Ultra was quoted Rs.35.5K, so i select 6800 ultra which one is good Gainward or MSI. MSI has a definite advantage of DOT.


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 29, 2005)

how can i enable low-level overclocking for nvidia fx 5700 ultra card in riva tuner???


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 29, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]hey i saw a dealer selling hercules X800XT PE for 37000 and Gainward 6800 Ultra for 35K (both are PCI-e). as my friend is thinkin of buying a SLI mobo (infact whole new pc that wud last good 3-yrs)
> preferably ASUS A8N-SLI. which one is a better deal hercules or Gainward?? A MSI 6800 Ultra was quoted Rs.35.5K, so i select 6800 ultra which one is good Gainward or MSI. MSI has a definite advantage of DOT.



From those definitely the Gainward 6800Ultra ! The Golden Samples are guaraanteed to Oc so i think i'd stick with the gainward.


----------



## mamba (Feb 3, 2005)

heard gainward was bought or somethin , for $1 million n has shifted base frm Taipei , Taiwan to Munich Germany
n wot was that , they r gud OCers !!!

no. they were overclocked out of the factory, which meant that the amount of 'free' overclocking u got was less because they were already pushing that much harder.
basically, u pay for their pre-overclocking the board, and overclocking is good value because it's supposed to be free

they had weird names

n i read a hexus review of 1 of there silly 6800 Ultra with watercooling for $800
IT OVERCLOCKED 25mhz ON CORE N MEMORY


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 4, 2005)

lol

just 25 mhz

u gotta be kiddin !!

arent u ??


----------



## mamba (Feb 4, 2005)

m kidin nobody
c 4 urself
m not frm xfx or somethin , that would campaign against gainward 
tis vot i read n thought bout sharin with the guys on the forum . thats it , nothin more , nothin less


----------



## mamba (Feb 4, 2005)

check this out       
*www.glebeci.ca/users/matt/video/Scene_1_AMD_Duron_Vaporizing_final_divx_lq1.avi


----------



## rockyj123 (Feb 5, 2005)

ati radeaon 9600se or fx 5200.. i have choice between them..pls help.. its urgent..
also are ti 4200/4400 cards still available in mumbai?.. are they better than the above cards...?


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 5, 2005)

hey!! my vendor has got a CLUB 3D XGI VOLARI V8 ULTRA DUO (which he got from sumbody) and is selling it for Rs.2500/-. is it a good buy at this price????
it has got 256mb DDRII (clocked 950mhz) and 2 GPUs on a single board (each clocked 475 Mhz) with a 128-bit memory controller.


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 5, 2005)

oopss!! a typo there the dual core works at 350Mhz


----------



## mamba (Feb 5, 2005)

rockyj123 said:
			
		

> ati radeaon 9600se or fx 5200.. i have choice between them..pls help.. its urgent..
> also are ti 4200/4400 cards still available in mumbai?.. are they better than the above cards...?


9600 > ti 4600 > 5200 Ultra > ti 4200 > 5200

check this out 4 more info , *graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041004/vga_charts-02.html


----------



## mamba (Feb 5, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]hey!! my vendor has got a CLUB 3D XGI VOLARI V8 ULTRA DUO (which he got from sumbody) and is selling it for Rs.2500/-. is it a good buy at this price????
> it has got 256mb DDRII (clocked 950mhz) and 2 GPUs on a single board (each clocked 475 Mhz) with a 128-bit memory controller.



ne thing at 2.5k is GOOD , unless its broken


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 5, 2005)

*Querries*

Hey dude i can spend about about 2000-3000. Can you suggest me one 64 MB graphichs card (new only and not the XFX GeForce 5200 128 MB cand afford it )   Also please sugest me a company ( XFX, Gigabite, etc)
Please hurry.


----------



## mamba (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Querries*



			
				thierryhenry_me said:
			
		

> Hey dude i can spend about about 2000-3000. Can you suggest me one 64 MB graphichs card (new only and not the XFX GeForce 5200 128 MB cand afford it )   Also please sugest me a company ( XFX, Gigabite, etc)
> Please hurry.


well i havnt really ever thought bout this segment (2k-3k) , but as u wanna have a spankin new card , may look at companies like PNY n others , they have a fx5200 4 3.7k ( digit , Jan )


----------



## bunny01in (Feb 6, 2005)

*I want to buy a graphics card budjet 6k*

Hey man which card should i buy ? XFX 5200 (256MB) or XFX 5700LE (128 MB) Plz reply soon


----------



## krisjr (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: I want to buy a graphics card budjet 6k*



			
				bunny01in said:
			
		

> Hey man which card should i buy ? XFX 5200 (256MB) or XFX 5700LE (128 MB) Plz reply soon



dont go for XFX...go for gainward


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: I want to buy a graphics card budjet 6k*



			
				bunny01in said:
			
		

> Hey man which card should i buy ? XFX 5200 (256MB) or XFX 5700LE (128 MB) Plz reply soon


Neither. Instead go for the 5700 Ultra, atleast. Don't even think of the 5700LE. Its a flop. Also the 5200 is poor in performance. But if you are willing to wait I would suggest to wait for sometime, save the bucks, and then go for the 6600GT. Hopefully the prices should come down.


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: I want to buy a graphics card budjet 6k*



			
				bunny01in said:
			
		

> Hey man which card should i buy ? XFX 5200 (256MB) or XFX 5700LE (128 MB) Plz reply soon



as i said before take a look at *graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041004/vga_charts-02.html  , 4 ALL UR PERFORMANCE RELATED QUERIES , the comparo ROX

5700 (128) spanks 5200(256) ne time , not much adv due 2 the extra 128 mb in the 5200 , riftz still there . n 4 the prices its the best deal u get locally , no use comparin nehru place (Delhi ) prices with those somevere south . have often heard people complain bout the higher prices there


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

N DO CHEK OUT THIS VIDEO 4 THE ' SIDE-EFFECTS ' OF OVER-CLOKIN
c the proccy shoot upwards , leavin a hole in the table 
      

*www.glebeci.ca/users/matt/video/Scene_1_AMD_Duron_Vaporizing_final_divx_lq1.avi


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 6, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> [flAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have it in my hands right now for trial only. it runs the games nicely with the new version of reactor driver (without any sacrifice in image quality as was the case with earlier drivers). FSAA has increased from 4x to 8x (AF supported is now 16x). gives nice FPS in all games except it makes a lot of noise.


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FANDOOO bidu . me thinkz u wanna keep this 1 . how bout some noise cancellation ear plugz


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 6, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> [flAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey "MAMBA MAMU" at 2.5K this card was a steal. so i did get it and am testing 4 flaws. although in performance it lies in the mainstream area (eaqual to 9600XT, 5700U) and a 6600GT wud hav f**ked its a*s, this piece looks really cool


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

if my memoriez rite , i replied 2 ur querry in the 'price' sticky n told u how the 6600gt F**KED 9800 n X600XT a*sez ,leave out the9600 ( remember the 3dmark 03 scorez , yup thatz vot m talkin bout )

ne wayz best of luck 4 ur card n ur examz ( I'll b suttin 4 the JEE 2 , n remember u tellin somevere that u were also sittin 4 the same )


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 6, 2005)

hey guys a small question. is a 6600gt better or a radeon 9600 or 9800 better. i also wanted to know if there's an ati card which is better than the 6600gt except for the x800 i think. thank u


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> hey guys a small question. is a 6600gt better or a radeon 9600 or 9800 better. i also wanted to know if there's an ati card which is better than the 6600gt except for the x800 i think. thank u



sleepin all this vile . 'corse 6600 gt is much better than a 9600 or 9800 or even a x700xt(me thinkz) . its pitted against x600xt n atleast blows it off with almost 2wice the performance
havnt cm ne x700xt comparo with 6600gt , but untill then ..... NVIDIA ROX
(aint afraid of startin a nvidia-ati battle     )


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 7, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> supersaiyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceratinly 6600GT Defeats everybody except X800 series and 6800 series. Hey my VOLARI ROCKS  the bemchies with new drivers and in 3Dmarks 2003 it posted 6023 and when OC'ed to both the cores and their memory to 455/1200 Mhz (through powerstrip in syncronous mode) it yielded 6920. nice right    

Hey howz ur preparation 4 IIT??? Mine is not that tight as I may (most probably ie 99.9%) go to MIT as they hav accepted my SAT I and SAT II scores, as it was above they wanted and they hav posted my essay onto their website


----------



## mamba (Feb 7, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice ?? KILLER dude , n that 2 4 2.5K
atleast ur assured of MIT , no 1 can predict their admission in IIT , n not surely which stream they would get       
ne wayz , would definately do my masters frm US (meet u then) . LIFE ROX


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 7, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> [flAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I am thinking, but currently am quite busy in BOARD exam XII preparation. and this wud b my last post atleast till may. C u later
Buy..ooppss BYE and Best of  the luck MAMBA BHAI. hopefully U cross the big IIT barrier in first jump.   :roll:


----------



## mamba (Feb 8, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arz kia hai ........
hazaron khahishen aisi , ki har khahish pe dam nikle
nikle mere armaan , phir bhi kam nikle

ye duniya hope pe hi kayam hai      
c ya


----------



## sid311 (Feb 9, 2005)

just joined this forum.... Great thing i did...   

i am looking for a graphix card under 15 k having  best performance.. Can somebody suggest please...


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 9, 2005)

The nVidia 6600 should be just that. Try for the GT version.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 9, 2005)

THANKS ROHIT..... HOW MUCH DOES A GT VER. COST IN DELHI........ AND WHICH COMPANY SHOULD I PREFER......


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 9, 2005)

Try getting one from Gainward or MSI. Although XFX are also cheap. It should lighten your wallet by say 12k.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 9, 2005)

mediatech which sells gainward do not have it in stock right now. they willget it by 4 days. xfx 6600gt is for 12500


----------



## sid311 (Feb 9, 2005)

what abt MSI is it available ?......


----------



## hunttherock (Feb 9, 2005)

anyone know where i acan contact Mediatech here in Bangalore??


----------



## borg (Feb 10, 2005)

I emailed those losers for any contact info for their Bangalore branch. The maniacs haven't responded. Its been over a week. I don't think they want us to buy their products here.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 10, 2005)

what is Pine 6600gt 128 mb ram ???


----------



## darklord (Feb 11, 2005)

It is XFX made Geforce 6600GT 128 MB 
It is either PCI Express or AGP8X.


----------



## proxnet (Feb 11, 2005)

i have an Intel i845GL motherboard/chipset. I want to know whether i can install any add-on gfx cards. If yes, then which ones(eg.PCI,AGP,PCI-e)

Thanx


----------



## mamba (Feb 11, 2005)

proxnet said:
			
		

> i have an Intel i845GL motherboard/chipset. I want to know whether i can install any add-on gfx cards. If yes, then which ones(eg.PCI,AGP,PCI-e)
> 
> Thanx


pci-e .............. NO WAYZ
agp or pci .........yes


----------



## borg (Feb 12, 2005)

Someone please tell me about this xpertvision. How is the company?. The only gfx cards easily available here in my place are xpertvision, but i don't know how good this manufacturer is. Please someone tell me if this manufacturer is recommended.


----------



## darklord (Feb 12, 2005)

I have never heard of this company.sounds new to me.

check out the quality of the card yourself.Ask if the dealer is ready to give it to you on approval basis


----------



## borg (Feb 12, 2005)

Found the compay's website- www.xpertvision.com . They  seem to have a fairly credible website, but u can't tell how good the company is just by looking at the website, can u?.


----------



## proxnet (Feb 12, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> proxnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx...btw i know i couldn't install a pci-e card...i was just givin' examples


----------



## sid311 (Feb 12, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> It is XFX made Geforce 6600GT 128 MB
> It is either PCI Express or AGP8X.



btw which one is better in terms of performanee...... which one should one prefer keeping the future in mind........


----------



## Geforce (Feb 13, 2005)

proxnet said:
			
		

> i have an Intel i845GL motherboard/chipset. I want to know whether i can install any add-on gfx cards. If yes, then which ones(eg.PCI,AGP,PCI-e)
> 
> Thanx



   Well i don't think i845GL chipset motherboard even has an AGP slot. It only support onboard grafix.

 Well proxnet are you sure you have an AGP slot. Just open the cabinet and try the locate a brown slot just above all the white PCI slots and nearer to CPU or RAM.

PS: A very small brown slot at the bottom of the motherboard (if its there) is the CNR/ASR slot so don't confuse with it. 

If you dont have AGP you can install a PCI graphix card which is highly not recommended and not very feasable.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 13, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The performance diff between the AGP/PCI-E parts is negligible though if u are going for a new rig i'd say go for pcie for future *compatibility*.


----------



## spykids_666 (Feb 15, 2005)

*need graphic card*

hey guys,
               i have a intel 865GBF (AGP supported), PIV 2.8HT. i want to buy a graphics card but cant decide which to go for. 
*i dont know anything about graphic cards*.
my Budget is 10K *(nothing more than that)* . someone told me about *ATI Radeon 9250 (256MB) and ATI radeon 9700 pro (128MB).*

please tell me the price of them and which one is better. if any card is better then these then please tell me. 

Thanks[/quote]


----------



## borg (Feb 15, 2005)

Man, I think the 9700 pro is too expensive for your budget. The 9250 is not recommeded. I think the logical choice for you is a 9600 pro . look out for any decent brand ie Asus, Gigabyte, Powercolor, Club3d , etc. A card with 128 MB should be sufficient. I cannot tell u the prices as I donot know the local prices in Gujarat ( I see u r from Gujarat) . Anyways it should be available within the price range u have quoted. Just enquire around. Thats the best way.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 16, 2005)

Yup either the 9600pro or XT if u find one thats is arnd 10k. Also if u don't wanna spend 2-3k extra u will be missing on the best VFM card out right now and that is the 6600GT which costs 13-13.5k. If u can somehow manage the xtra 2-3k then u will get atleast 1.5-2 times the performance of a 9600XT card with the 6600GT. Or else 9600XT is the way to go.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 16, 2005)

which was the manufacturer who claimed to provide 6600GT at a price less than the XFX make ??

any info abt it

and how is the MSI 6600GT any direct comparisons between them?


----------



## gagansharma (Feb 16, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> For the budget aroung 6k the FX 5700 would be the best bet. It should be around 6-6.5k.


which gpu is better for directx 9.0b gaming?fx5200 256 mb ram 128bit or radeon9550 128mb ram 64 bit[/b]


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 16, 2005)

gagansharma said:
			
		

> which gpu is better for directx 9.0b gaming?fx5200 256 mb ram 128bit or radeon9550 128mb ram 64 bit[/b]


The Radeon 9550 is better than the FX 5200.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 17, 2005)

@sourabh: Gainward had promised that. Also MSI is better than xfx, even ledtek has 6600GTs available which are much better than xfx's. 

@gagan: Even though the 9550SE is better than the 5200 (even the 5200 has 64 bit memory) it will choke in games due to the 64 bit memory. Best thing to do wud b to get a card like 9550 (not se) or 9600 non pro with 128 bit memory.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 17, 2005)

man who wod buy some other brands when u can get a XFX 6600 GT AGP for  just a lil over 8k  if u get it from states


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 17, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> man who wod buy some other brands when u can get a XFX 6600 GT AGP for  just a lil over 8k  if u get it from states



Well well therein lies the catch, u have no warranty unfortunately in india. Or if the card gets screwed then u will have to send it back again. So sending it back and fro to cost you as much . If u getting a hi-end card like the x800 or 6800GT or ultra then the risk is worth it.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2005)

man its all abt destiny

try ur LUCK   

but if it works i cod get a card at half the price aint it?


*

Stone cold:
"....for me every single cut,stitch, bump, bruise has been worth it !!"*


----------



## spykids_666 (Feb 19, 2005)

Many of you told me to get  a 6600 GT and now i have managed to get 13k. which brand should i go for  (6600GT). 
is the 6600GT card available at a cheaper rate outside india? (malaysia or dubai)

thanks


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 20, 2005)

Brands in order of preference:
BFG, Gainward, Ledtek, Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, XFX. 

Outside india the 6600GT wud be arnd 7-8k.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

i wod still say buy the cheapest 6600GT available

there aint tht much of a difference


----------



## darklord (Feb 21, 2005)

go get yourself an Asus 6600GT,its a nice card.

My order of preference-
Asus,BFG,Evga,Leadtek,Gainward,XFX,Gigabyte,MSI....


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

now whtis the price of the asus one


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 21, 2005)

Shud be arnd 14k i assume.


----------



## Delpiero (Feb 23, 2005)

9800XT is not yet dead. I want to know which one is better? Both 6600GT and 9800XT are good performers but there is not a clear winner. 9800 XT can outperform the 6600GT in some benchmarks and vice versa. It's like choosing a winner between 6800 Ultra and X850XT PE. What should i buy? 9800XT or 6600GT? I am leaning towards 9800XT , i really like it's performance. Should i buy this card or get 6600GT instead. Is 9800XT future proof?


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 24, 2005)

go for 6600GT

its a new card, so a good resale value


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 24, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> 9800XT is not yet dead. I want to know which one is better? Both 6600GT and 9800XT are good performers but there is not a clear winner. 9800 XT can outperform the 6600GT in some benchmarks and vice versa. It's like choosing a winner between 6800 Ultra and X850XT PE. What should i buy? 9800XT or 6600GT? I am leaning towards 9800XT , i really like it's performance. Should i buy this card or get 6600GT instead. Is 9800XT future proof?



Then it really boils down to whether you will be playing opengl games like doom3 and kotor 2 since 6600GT performs well in those. If you want good aa and af routines, the temporal aa and af implementation frm ATi is really better than nvidia's imho. Also the 6600GT is more future proof due to SM 3.0 support.  If you are planning to go for the 6600GT then go for the absolute best like gainward or leadtek.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 24, 2005)

i dunno y but after seeing leadtek ads in the mags i feel its the worst of brands


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 25, 2005)

the choice is clear . 6600gt. its got ps3.0 and vs3.0. so that makes it futureproof. plus it performs better. if u can searh on the net it says that the 6600gt is better. although there is neck to neck performance by both the cards but 6600gt comes out better. plus u see the price to perfomance ratio. i think the radeon is for 16-17k whereas the 6600gt is for 13k. also when the half life 2 fix is applied to nvidia cards they shine out better.
i myself own a 6600gt(gainward) and it rocks in doom3. no wonder its called the doom 3 card.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 25, 2005)

whoa gainward??

it was supposed to be priced lower rite?

at wht price did u get it?


----------



## Delpiero (Feb 25, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> the choice is clear . 6600gt. its got ps3.0 and vs3.0. so that makes it futureproof. plus it performs better. if u can searh on the net it says that the 6600gt is better. although there is neck to neck performance by both the cards but 6600gt comes out better. plus u see the price to perfomance ratio. i think the radeon is for 16-17k whereas the 6600gt is for 13k. also when the half life 2 fix is applied to nvidia cards they shine out better.
> i myself own a 6600gt(gainward) and it rocks in doom3. no wonder its called the doom 3 card.



Thanks for your replies. Performance wise 9800XT might have slight edge but technology wise 6600GT is better. 9800 XT is for 13-14 k not 16-17 k. It's called a doom3 card because nvdia tied up with doom  3 makers while preparing their 6xxx series. But the Ati always do well in AA and AF department. Tough choice to make. Follow the link.

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/ati-radeon-x700-games.html



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> i dunno y but after seeing leadtek ads in the mags i feel its the worst of brands



It's a pretty good brand. Not great but it's good. Atleast not the worst of brands.


----------



## sachinc (Mar 1, 2005)

*Card for 3.5k*

What would be a good card for 3.5k?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 2, 2005)

for 3.5 k i wod say go in for a second hand card

look if someone wants to sell his 9600 Non Pro or some geforce ti cards


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 2, 2005)

*WICH one is BETTER*

WICH card is better:

nVIDIA Ge force FX 5200 256mb DDR RAM  or,
nVIDIA Ge FORCE FX 5700 ???

I hv the 5200 256 mb card. wat money will i get if i sell it.i bought the card for Rs.6500/-

thanx bye..


----------



## sachinc (Mar 2, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Sourabh, but would there be no card to buy for that money.  I know it would not be the best.

You have any idea where I can get a 2nd hand card.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 3, 2005)

Try here
Lots of 2nd hand cards for sale. Happy hunting.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 3, 2005)

well u dun get cards just like this

wait for some time

someone has a 9600XT in sale here for abt 6k

wait for some time, till u get a deal


fx 5200 256 mb wod sell for 2.2-2.5k if its not XfX


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2005)

Is there any varients(like LE and Ultra or GT) for the chipsetGF 6200 and if any what are they and which is cost effective?
Any idea about the price of a GF 6200 and 6600(plane ie non ultra/Gt)(both of AGP and PCIE vertions)
Somebody said that 6600 (plane) costs only 8k


I want to know which one is a better buy:  6200
 X300
Are chipsets like 5900 or 9800 better than 6200?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi is

XFX Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT      better or
ASUS Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT      better or
Gegabyte Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT      better?

I mean ultra VS ultra and GT VS GT and normal VS normal.

also Pls. do tell me the prices of all these Cards ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 6, 2005)

@rachit

dude y r u posting the same things in bigger fonts at so many places

wht u are doing is another word for 'SPAM'

i have reported ur threads

@aravind

first mention for wht interface are u looking for these cards pci-e or AGP

6200 pci-e has 2 variants plain 6200 and 6600 Turbo Cache

the are not yet available in AGP form

a 6600GT wod cost u abt 12.5k 

yea the price of plain 6600 is wht u  have got around 8-9k 

well if u are low on budget then only buy a bottle-neck 6200

as for 5900/9800 these are not chipsets but GPUs

these can out-perform the 6200 anytime anyplace anywhere


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 6, 2005)

*help*

i have decided on AMD 3000+ 64 bit, but can't decide on the mobo as digit has awareded msi and asus based mobo equally best so can any guide me to best mobo. also i am bit confused over the graphics card subject? can any one help me to get good performance graphics card for arnd 5-6k?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 6, 2005)

*I read the last forum,
thanks but ,no thanks( for Saurabh)    !!!
well you havent given me the cost of them,
and I also want to know that which one is better 6600 (plain) or 5900 (ultra or plain) or 9800 (Pro).

And also pls. give me their prices.

Thanks.*


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 6, 2005)

abe get lost

wht do u think u r doing demanding something

dude i just said no use going for the fx so only mentioned the price of the 6600 plain and the 6600 GT

and mind ur language!! 

otherwise u r a sure candidate for a 'BAN'


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 7, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> *I read the last forum,
> thanks but ,no thanks( for Saurabh)    !!!
> well you havent given me the cost of them,
> and I also want to know that which one is better 6600 (plain) or 5900 (ultra or plain) or 9800 (Pro).
> ...


Dude this is a public forum, ppl are here to help each other out. Nobody is getting paid for it. So unless you are patient enuf noone's gonna help you out. 

For your query:
The plain 6600 or the non-gt is a pci-e variant only not agp here. Still if you want the prices it's arnd 7.5k-8k. Like i said earlier stay away from the Fx series. Go for the 6600GT or 9800pro whichever is your preference. Although i'd suggest to go for the 6600GT.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 7, 2005)

i wana buy a graphics card around 8000 bucks.
i think ati radeon  9600 XT is the best av. for this price range.
but i wanna know which is the best brand to buy-Powercolor,Gigabyte,or.....
Pl. reply soon


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 7, 2005)

buy the cheapest one

performance isnt much of a different between brands


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 8, 2005)

but u can c that in digit-feb.-graphics cards reviews.
btw. the powercolor n gigabyte i think so


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 8, 2005)

dude if u trust wht ppl say, then blive me that digit revews nowadays are cr@p

u cant even bet that u have five fingers on one hand with DI9IT reviews past few months

get any 9600XT available in the Indian market

all are good enuf

if u can arrange for a lil more get the XFX 6600GT which is around 11.5k when last heard.. yea the price has fallen a lil bit


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 8, 2005)

what about 9800 non-pro
can i get it ar. 9000 in chd.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 8, 2005)

are u low on budget ??

can u arrange for the xtra 3.5k for a 6600GT

its worth it, u wod get almost twice wht u r buying now

think abt it


----------



## xaero (Mar 8, 2005)

*PCI-Xpress gfx card needed, pls help*

hi, 
i've recently upgraded my pc with following hardware: P-4 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte 81915G Duo Mobo, 512 Mb ddr ram (hynix). I wud like to to know about a Pci-xpress based GFX card. Performance should be OK, but price must be low below 6K.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: PCI-Xpress gfx card needed, pls help*



			
				xaero said:
			
		

> hi,
> i've recently upgraded my pc with following hardware: P-4 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte 81915G Duo Mobo, 512 Mb ddr ram (hynix). I wud like to to know about a Pci-xpress based GFX card. Performance should be OK, but price must be low below 6K.



Cards below 6k in the pci-e market are not worth it. The 6200TC is still not available which shud cost 4.5k but the performance shud be crap. The x600 is available in your budget range but even that isn't future proof. The best you cud do is the 6600 non gt which shud cost arnd 7-7.5k.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 8, 2005)

*How Can I EXTRACT more POWER from my GRAPHICS CARD ??*

Hi guys, well i want some suggestion and tips on how I can extract more POWER,PERFORMANCE and QUALITY from my existing GRAPHICS CARD for my games (FIFA-2004,POP-SOT,POP-WW,DOOM-3,FIFA-2005,NHL-2005)

My system configuration is as follows:
 Pentium-4 ,2.00Ghz processor on an INTEL 865GBF Motherboard ,40GB hard disk ,256 MB DDR RAM, WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL EDITION,Monitor SAMSUNG Syncmaster-753s [ 17" ]

My GRAPHICS CARD SUPPORTS these FEATURES:
 PIXEL SHADER & VERTEX SHADER 2.0
 MICROSOFR DIRECT-X 9.0 Optimisations and support.
 open GL 1.4 Optimisations and support.


 I am having an nVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX 256MB DDR graphics card.

 These are my graphics card settings.

  Processor--nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200,256 MB DDR RAM
 BUS-8X
 IRQ-- 16
 BIOS-- 4.34.20.27.06
 TV ENCODER TYPE-INTEGRATED (MV)
 SCREEN RESOLUTION-1152x864
 COLOR QUALITY-HIGHEST (32 bit)

  *PERFORMANCE & QUALITY SETTINGS

 IMAGE SETTINGS: 
 I have 3 options
-->HIGH PERFORMANCE
-->PERFORMANCE
-->QUALITY   (I hv chosed this Option)

 ANTIALIASING:
 I have 6 Options)
-->APPLICATION  (i hv chosed this option)
-->NO ANTIALIASING
-->ANTIALIASING 2X
-->QUINCUNX ANTIALIASING(tm)
-->ANTIALIASING 4X
-->ANTIALIASING 4XS (DIRECT 3D only)

 ANISOTROPIC FILTERING:
 I have 4 Options)
-->APPLICATION   (I hv chosed this option)
-->ANISOTROPIC FILTERING 2X
-->ANISOTROPIC FILTERING 4X
-->ANISOTROPIC FILTERING 8X

 TEXTURE SHARPENING (I hv CHECKED this option)



  DIRECT 3D SETTINGS

 PERFORMANCE & COMPATIBILITY OPTIONS:
ENABLE FOG TABLE EMULATION (I hv checked this option)

DISPLAY LOGO WHILE RUNNING DIRECT 3D APPLICATIONS (I hv unchecked this otion)


 MIPMAP DETAIL LEVEL:
 I hv 5 OPTIONS here)
-->BEST IMAGE QUALITY   (i hv chosed this option)
-->HIGH IMAGE QUALITY
-->BLEND
-->HIGH PERFORMANCE
-->BEST PERFORMANCE

 PCI TEXTURE MEMORY SIZE:
Use upto 31 MB (the computer has chosed this option by itself) of system memoryfor textures in PCI mode.
[I hv a limit from 2MB to 127MB of PCI texture memory size]



  OPEN GL SETTINGS

 PERFORMANCE & COMPATIBILITY OPTIONS:
Disable support for enhanced CPU instruction sets (the PC has unchecked 
                                                                          this option)

Enable comformant Open GL texture clamp behaviour (the PC has 
                                                                  unchecked this option)


 DEFAULT COLOR DEPTH:
 I hv 3 options)
-->Use Desktop color depth (PC has selected this option)
-->Always use 16 bpp
-->Always use 32 bpp

 BUFFER FLIPPING MODE:
 I hv 2 options)
-->Use block transfer
--> Auto select (PC has selected this option)

 VERTICAL SYNC:
 I hv 3 options )
-->Always OFF
-->OFF by default
--> ON by default(PC has selected this option)*



Please tell me wat OPTIONS shud i change/tweak so that i can get more PERFORMANCE,POWER and QUALITY from my graphics card for my GAMES.

  NOTE: PLEASE ,I want an answer from a genuine person who knows about tweaking GRAPHICS CARD PROPERTIES.

THANX Guys.

cheers n peace.

ASHU.....


----------



## borg (Mar 9, 2005)

Man I have this query about the XFX 570le. Its available in two flavours - 128 MB & the 256 MB. I don't know whether both of them are 128 bit or not. Techtree says that 128 MB version comes with 64 bit mem ,  whereas, 256 MB version comes with 128 mem. Whats the truth people. Someone help me out. The XFX website is silent on this matter.


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi
I wanna buy a graphics card with 128 Mb ram. My budget is around Rs 4000 to 5000. Also recommened a good manufacturer. My motherboard has an AGP 4x slot. I wanna know if an 8x card wud work on this one or not.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: How Can I EXTRACT more POWER from my GRAPHICS CARD ??*

Hi guys, well i want some suggestion and tips on how I can extract more POWER,PERFORMANCE and QUALITY from my existing GRAPHICS CARD for my games (FIFA-2004,POP-SOT,POP-WW,DOOM-3,FIFA-2005,NHL-2005)

My system configuration is as follows:
 Pentium-4 ,2.00Ghz processor on an INTEL 865GBF Motherboard ,40GB hard disk ,256 MB DDR RAM, WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL EDITION,Monitor SAMSUNG Syncmaster-753s [ 17" ]

My GRAPHICS CARD SUPPORTS these FEATURES:
 PIXEL SHADER & VERTEX SHADER 2.0
 MICROSOFR DIRECT-X 9.0 Optimisations and support.
 open GL 1.4 Optimisations and support.


 I am having an nVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX 256MB DDR graphics card.

 These are my graphics card settings.

  Processor--nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200,256 MB DDR RAM
 BUS-8X
 IRQ-- 16
 BIOS-- 4.34.20.27.06
 TV ENCODER TYPE-INTEGRATED (MV)
 SCREEN RESOLUTION-1152x864
 COLOR QUALITY-HIGHEST (32 bit)

  *PERFORMANCE & QUALITY SETTINGS

 IMAGE SETTINGS: 
 I have 3 options
-->HIGH PERFORMANCE
-->PERFORMANCE
-->QUALITY   (I hv chosed this Option)

 ANTIALIASING:
 I have 6 Options)
-->APPLICATION  (i hv chosed this option)
-->NO ANTIALIASING
-->ANTIALIASING 2X
-->QUINCUNX ANTIALIASING(tm)
-->ANTIALIASING 4X
-->ANTIALIASING 4XS (DIRECT 3D only)

 ANISOTROPIC FILTERING:
 I have 4 Options)
-->APPLICATION   (I hv chosed this option)
-->ANISOTROPIC FILTERING 2X
-->ANISOTROPIC FILTERING 4X
-->ANISOTROPIC FILTERING 8X

 TEXTURE SHARPENING (I hv CHECKED this option)



  DIRECT 3D SETTINGS

 PERFORMANCE & COMPATIBILITY OPTIONS:
ENABLE FOG TABLE EMULATION (I hv checked this option)

DISPLAY LOGO WHILE RUNNING DIRECT 3D APPLICATIONS (I hv unchecked this otion)


 MIPMAP DETAIL LEVEL:
 I hv 5 OPTIONS here)
-->BEST IMAGE QUALITY   (i hv chosed this option)
-->HIGH IMAGE QUALITY
-->BLEND
-->HIGH PERFORMANCE
-->BEST PERFORMANCE

 PCI TEXTURE MEMORY SIZE:
Use upto 31 MB (the computer has chosed this option by itself) of system memoryfor textures in PCI mode.
[I hv a limit from 2MB to 127MB of PCI texture memory size]



  OPEN GL SETTINGS

 PERFORMANCE & COMPATIBILITY OPTIONS:
Disable support for enhanced CPU instruction sets (the PC has unchecked 
                                                                          this option)

Enable comformant Open GL texture clamp behaviour (the PC has 
                                                                  unchecked this option)


 DEFAULT COLOR DEPTH:
 I hv 3 options)
-->Use Desktop color depth (PC has selected this option)
-->Always use 16 bpp
-->Always use 32 bpp

 BUFFER FLIPPING MODE:
 I hv 2 options)
-->Use block transfer
--> Auto select (PC has selected this option)

 VERTICAL SYNC:
 I hv 3 options )
-->Always OFF
-->OFF by default
--> ON by default(PC has selected this option)*



Please tell me wat OPTIONS shud i change/tweak so that i can get more PERFORMANCE,POWER and QUALITY from my graphics card for my GAMES.

  NOTE: PLEASE ,I want an answer from a genuine person who knows about tweaking GRAPHICS CARD PROPERTIES.

THANX Guys.

cheers n peace.

ASHU.....


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 10, 2005)

well since u knw so much and are already aware of the settings, wht are u worried of?

also all the games u mentioned can play the game at medium settings with the eyecandy turned on

well u wod have to do this by trial and error and find out wht suits u and ur config abt the AA/AF levels

best of luck


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey thanx SOURABH,well ok i will try out the different configurations and see wat suits best for my PC.

thanx

cheers n peace.


----------



## darmstad (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi guys....its so wonderful to read all ur forums ....for a novice like me ..its very helpful indeed....am intrested in buyin a VGA+TV TUNER CARD.... i have  hrd a lot the ati all in wonder cards...am intredted in buyin the ati all in wonder 9600 ..is it available in india?...am from chennai...wht is the price of it..?...can u help me guys ???


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 11, 2005)

well i guess the AIW are not readily available in Indian market

some while back i read somewhere that a 9600 AIW card costs abt 11k

it does seem to be a feasible solution that to buy a separate gfx card and tv tuner card and its cheaper too

a 9600 pro is a good card and wod cost u abt 7.5k

a good tv-tuner card, wod cost u around 2k 

do mention abt ur system config and budget for these


----------



## manzil_zaheer (Mar 11, 2005)

Amm... 
I wanted to know that which will give the best video performance: 
1) Integrated Intel GMA 900 which comes with Intel Chipset 915G. 
Or 
2) AGP 8x Card with 64 MB Video RAM 
Or 
3) PCI Express Card with 64 MB Video Ram 

Which will be cheaper between the third and the second option.


----------



## manzil_zaheer (Mar 11, 2005)

I want to know about what is digitized and analogue novice?

Can a novice become digitized?


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 11, 2005)

Answer to the first querry. 
If you are a casual gamer, who just wants to play games and does not worry about the frame rates than the GMA 900 is a good solution. Ofcourse the graphics cards do help as they offer much better performance like T&L, Shaders, etc. 

As for the second question. These are the ranks of the user and increase as the no of post increase. But that does not mean that you spam and increase your post count to increase your rank.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey thanx Rohit,wellnow i know the difference between an ANALOGUE and a DIGITIZED novice and hey dude plz be rest assured that there will be no SPAM replies 'atleast from my side"   

cheers n peace.

ASHU....


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi
I wanna buy a graphics card with 128 Mb ram. My budget is around Rs 4000 to 5000. Also recommened a good manufacturer. My motherboard has an AGP 4x slot. I wanna know if an 8x card wud work on this one or not.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes 8x cards work on 4x motherboard

get this card GIGABYE 5700LE 128 Mb 128 bit 

for around 6k, its a good buy

else get a 9600non pro for 5.5k


----------



## vasanth_12345 (Mar 13, 2005)

*which is better*

O.K guys i need a grafix card which is better 6200 nvidia or 9800 pro
pls quote the prize too


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanxx man!!


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: which is better*



			
				vasanth_12345 said:
			
		

> O.K guys i need a grafix card which is better 6200 nvidia or 9800 pro
> pls quote the prize too


The 9800 pro is a better card than the 6200. 6600GT from nVidia is a better card than the 9800 pro.


----------



## antony (Mar 15, 2005)

hai can anyone help me with graphic cards
my budget is 13k ,AGP card with 256mb memory


----------



## antony (Mar 15, 2005)

hai can anyone help me with graphic cards
my budget is 13k ,AGP card with 256mb memory


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 15, 2005)

antony said:
			
		

> hai can anyone help me with graphic cards
> my budget is 13k ,AGP card with 256mb memory



128Mb will suffice unless you are playing on insane resolutions like 1600*1200 in which case a sub 13k card wont do good in any case. At 13k go for the 6600GT, best price\performance  ratio. The 256Mb versions shud be abit costly @ 15-16k; but those are not worth it imho.


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 16, 2005)

man, i wanna buy a card, i do have the money 

but exams start next month, and i havent started yet

any recomendations, 

i am thinking of going for 6600gt , this will be my first gfx card. so i have no experiance,

will i be able to limit gaming to 1 - 2 hrs a day ?

or it is irresitable ?

how urs went ?


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 17, 2005)

> man, i wanna buy a card, i do have the money
> 
> but exams start next month, and i havent started yet
> 
> any recomendations,


The 6600GT, avoid xfx since it has heating problems even with the rev2 cooler. Get leadtek, gainward or asus. 



> i am thinking of going for 6600gt , this will be my first gfx card. so i have no experiance,
> 
> will i be able to limit gaming to 1 - 2 hrs a day ?


Depends  Initially you wont be able to i guess. Been gaming since 10-12 years now, but everytime i get a new game or hardware i cant resist. But it wears off over time  The first time you will be like "OMG ! This is so gr8" 




> or it is irresitable ?



Refer above


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 19, 2005)

check out this gr8 guide to choosing the right graphics card by toms hardware
*graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041110/index.html


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 20, 2005)

This has already been posted
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13275&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2005)

> Been gaming since 10-12 years now, but everytime i get a new game or hardware i cant resist. But it wears off over time


Hey is that true?? that *COMPUTER HARDWARE waers out??* Well i know that GAMES WEAR OUT but is it true for H/W also?? how?? and wat components wear out?? plz tell me dudes....

Well i am also an avid gamer and spend almost 5-6 hrs daily playing games on my  *P-4, 2.0Ghz PC with an nVIDIA Ge force FX 5200   256 MB DDR RAM GRAPHICS CARD with 40 GB HARD DISK SPACE and 256 MB DDR RAM with 2000 watts MERCURY 2.1 speakers.   *

thanx cheers n peace.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2005)

Check out this link.
*www.smarter.com/product/2245735-Cr...ics_adapter/source=google_keyword_radeon_x800
Here there are two 9800 cars:aregular nd an all in one wonder
Shocked Whats the difference
Rolling Eyes Also all in one wonder costs much more than the regular one...WHY??????? Shocked


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 20, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Check out this link.
> *www.smarter.com/product/2245735-Cr...ics_adapter/source=google_keyword_radeon_x800
> Here there are two 9800 cars:aregular nd an all in one wonder
> Shocked Whats the difference
> Rolling Eyes Also all in one wonder costs much more than the regular one...WHY??????? Shocked



AIW or all in wonders have VIVO capabilities ot video in video out for video capture. Normally AIWs have Tv tuning, Fm tuning etc capabilties. Thus it serves as a true entertainment hub. These features are not present in the normal models, hence the price.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey thanks .
I think going for a feature rich TV tuner nd a seperate Gcard would be better.


----------



## nishant71 (Mar 20, 2005)

*help needed*

hi guys,
i need to buy a card which costs around 3k
my sys is
P4 1.7ghz
384 mb ddr ram
onboard graphics
mercury motherboard (this sucks)
via chipset (this too)

i need a 128 mb card for best performance,
the games should not lag (new games too)
i can compromise on image quality
pls post ur replies.
thx in advance ,guys


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 20, 2005)

I too need a Graphics card But a second hand one . Any one selling a FX5200 please help me out.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

@nishant71 I think after looking at your budget I think FX 5200 or 9200 is the best choise for you.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

@pradeep_chauhan what price are you going to pay for the FX 5200 ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2005)

*pradeep_chauhan*


> I too need a Graphics card But a second hand one . Any one selling a FX5200 please help me out.



Hey PRADEEP i am having a* nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200,  256 MB DDR RAM GRAPHICS CARD under warranty, 4 months old (used by me only) with Installation CD (original Piece and CD)*

so tell me wat price r u ready to give me Dude??  I am located at Mumbai.Brought that piece for Rs.6700/- (as the price keeps fluctuating in the market) so plz give me a RESPECTABLE price Brother !!

neways cheers n peace....


----------



## krisjr (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey cud anybody tel me a good 4X AGP card preferable from nvidia,if radeon is better ten plz do suggest..its for a fren,who has 4x slot and doesnt wanna upgrade to 8x anytime soon,means doesnt want to spend money....budget not more than 4k.i heard tat between 8X and 4X,ter aint much diff perforamce wise..Is tat true??

plz hurry..
tx a bunch..


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 22, 2005)

Then the FX5200 is the best. Will work in the 4X mode too. Yeah not much of a different between 4X and 8X.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 22, 2005)

I think i can shell out 2K for a second hand FX5200. I hope its ok Pl let me know.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 22, 2005)

*pradeep_chauhan wrote:*


> I think i can shell out 2K for a second hand FX5200. I hope its ok Pl let me know.



Hey PRADEEP i am having a * nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200, 256 MB DDR RAM GRAPHICS CARD under warranty, 4 months old (used by me only) with Installation CD (original Piece and CD) *

so tell me wat price r u ready to give me Dude??* I am located at Mumbai.Brought that piece for Rs.6700/- (as the price keeps fluctuating in the market) so plz give me a RESPECTABLE price Brother !! *

neways cheers n peace....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 22, 2005)

What does the repeat post mean ? Have i offended you? Sorry it was not intentional.


----------



## krisjr (Mar 23, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Then the FX5200 is the best. Will work in the 4X mode too. Yeah not much of a different between 4X and 8X.



tx again for the reply..any other contenders..do msg....yes any idea how much tat FX 5200 wil cost in say mumbai,delhi...


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 23, 2005)

FX 5200 retails at 2949 at Delhi, Nehru Place.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 24, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> geek_rohit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shud be arnd 2.5 - 2.8k in mumbai. A far better card wud be the radeon 9550 but its a tad costlier than the fx arnd 4.5k sumthng.


----------



## bunny01in (Mar 24, 2005)

*My budjet is Rs 6000*

Hey man my budjet is 6k, am thinking of buying XFX PCX 5750 or xfx 5300 graphics card, which one should i buy? also name some other cards which will give me good performance at this price. XFX brand is my choice.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Mar 26, 2005)

i wanna buy a graphics accelerator card which makes me play games like FIFA 2004, Doom 3, Rise of Nations etc with decent performance and costs less than 5000 

i have a celeron 500 Mhz,192 mb sdram. 

what do u suggest? 

PLZ don't comment on my CPU, I Love it!!!

but if u do plz tell me a configuration that'll cost me less than 20,000 (including graphics card) and performs well.
i'm also confused as people say that amd processors are cr*p but they look cool to me as they are economical

can any onboard solution help???


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 26, 2005)

What's the cheapest price of GeForce 6600GT (any company) availiable in India? Today...


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 26, 2005)

XFX AGP one costs 12-13k  and the PCI-E costs 12k


----------



## third_rate (Mar 26, 2005)

Johnny_Bravo said:
			
		

> i have a celeron 500 Mhz,192 mb sdram.



you can't run games like doom 3 with that clock speed and ram.


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 26, 2005)

bunny01in said:
			
		

> Hey man my budjet is 6k, am thinking of buying XFX PCX 5750 or xfx 5300 graphics card, which one should i buy? also name some other cards which will give me good performance at this price. XFX brand is my choice.


if u've a budget of 6K then its better to go for ati radeon 9600 SE over the cards u've mentioned in ur post...

ENjoy


----------



## krisjr (Mar 26, 2005)

@geek rohit:Fx200 is 8x compliant or 4x..plus tat radeon 9550 is better buy tan 5200 or wat..plz advice.


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 26, 2005)

fx5200 works in 8x mode but is backward compatible with 4x mode so it will work in 4x mode too and the performance difference b/w 4x mode and 8x mode is also negligible....

radeon 9550 is tad better then fx 5200...i wud suggest u radeon 9550...

ENjoy...


----------



## tushar_novice (Mar 26, 2005)

Hiya guys 
well is there any g-card in the range of 5000 bucks with 128 ram and which can play doom !!! and other upcoming games


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 27, 2005)

u can play doom3 even with very low end cards-with all settings turned to lowest,of course.
so for 5000 bucks,u gotta check out a 5200 256mb card from XFX,its quite good in its category.


----------



## krisjr (Mar 28, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> fx5200 works in 8x mode but is backward compatible with 4x mode so it will work in 4x mode too and the performance difference b/w 4x mode and 8x mode is also negligible....
> 
> radeon 9550 is tad better then fx 5200...i wud suggest u radeon 9550...
> 
> ENjoy...



hi 
which cos do u suggest if its radeon chipset.i hate XFX.so suggest some other names..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2005)

@krisjr...Well The minimum on Radeon that i reckon would be Ati Radeon 9600Pro if ya have 7k to spare and they are not XFX brands but Powercolor,Gigabyte,MSI etc.

@tushar_novice...For ur budget u can either get a XFX Geforce FX5200 with 128 MB Vram (For 2.5k) Or the 256MB Vram Version (for 4k).This will run Doom 3 a Normal Resolutions and will be playable decently


----------



## krisjr (Mar 29, 2005)

@MI2 well mate not tat much.suggest below or equal to 5k...is it true tat radeon is tad better tan geforce fx5220 or it depends on games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2005)

Well then Below that will leave ya with just 2 choices either Radeon 9550(not Exactly sure about its price range though)or Radeon 9200SE Pro both of em will suffice ur budget  

and well ya till a certain extent its true that Radeon is really better than FX5200 in terms of performance and VFM,Kinda like AMD VS intel battle but remember Geforce Does have a little bit of edge over Radeon when it comes to The 6-Series of Nvidia cards


----------



## krisjr (Mar 30, 2005)

@MI2 but which company wud u choose.in other words which are ur favs..which one u hav...


----------



## [flAsh] (Mar 30, 2005)

checkout my xgi V8 Ultra Duo monster

*www.freespaces.com/techlabs/BIOS/25.jpg

Yupp it looks cool and sounds like a turbo jet


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 30, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> @MI2 but which company wud u choose.in other words which are ur favs..which one u hav...


The 9550 is available for 5.5k i guess which shud be ideal for you. Also Ati is lowering the price on its 9600pro card to 90$ which comes to arnd 4k so i think you shud wait it out for a while.


----------



## bunny01in (Mar 30, 2005)

hey man what are the features of Ati Raedon 9600 SE ? will it be a good card? will it be under Rs 6k?
[/quote]


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Mar 30, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]checkout my xgi V8 Ultra Duo monster
> 
> *www.freespaces.com/techlabs/BIOS/25.jpg
> 
> Yupp it looks cool and sounds like a turbo jet



Strange profile those fan blades have. No wonder it sounds like a jet.
I reckon those guys at XGI should hire someone with atleast a bachelors
degree in Mech Engg and redesign those blades


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> @MI2 but which company wud u choose.in other words which are ur favs..which one u hav...



Lol i dun have any favs as such but based on many recommendations and Hardware guru's opinions i always have some rough ideas framed.Asus being on the top notch as this is what i have and this is what i am satisfied with.So be assured for its quality and VFM  

@bunny01in....Ati Radeon 9600 SE is still ok but its better to opt for Pro or XT version.It must cost u around 7k(last time i checked) atleast or may be less  

@blade...ummm Radeon 9600pro for 4k u dont say.Grt man.How long will this take approx???


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 30, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> krisjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm cant say for sure but shud be a month or so for the prices to be effective.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey guys 
Tell me what is a NV 25 chip set I am trying to get a secondhand graphics card and some one has this MSI card on which the main chip is NV25. What is this is it better than a 5200? If now where does it stand equal to say MX440? Please help. Also how much should it cost ( Claims 128MB RAM)


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 31, 2005)

hi ppl,
my birthday coming next month...and i am thinking of selling my geforce fx 5200 for abt 2.5 k and buy a new one for abt 4.5-5 k i.e 2.5 which i get by selling this + 2.5-3 from my own pocket which i will get for my b'day..
so which one should i go for??
radeon 9550 gamer edition or radeon 9600 pro?
will both be available within by price within a month or so?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> Tell me what is a NV 25 chip set I am trying to get a secondhand graphics card and some one has this MSI card on which the main chip is NV25. What is this is it better than a 5200? If now where does it stand equal to say MX440? Please help. Also how much should it cost ( Claims 128MB RAM)



Well Most cards like Geforce Ti 4600,4400,4200 have thier cores based on the Nvidia NV25 Chipset which is also used in Current Xbox Gpu.Its a Direct X8.1,Open Gl and Direct Draw compliant Chipset.Not much if compared to FX5200 (128-bit one) but is anytime better than MX440  

Tech Specs (Coutesy Xbit labs)


> 6 rendering pipelines;
> 300MHz core clock frequency;
> 600MHz memory frequency, 10.5GB/sec bandwidth;
> TwinView support;
> ...



@thegame_rulez...umm i guess a Brand New XFX Geforce Fx 5200 128MB 8X card will be costing almost the same price pal.Anyways I say u better buy the Ati radeon 9600pro to be on a safer side for a while


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 31, 2005)

its hard to find radeon 9600 pro for 5K i guess....well if u can strech ur budget to 7K then go for 9600 pro otherwise settle for radeon 9600 SE


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2005)

*PCI-e Solution*

No one is suppossed to have a solution to this. Recently i have bought AMD 3000+ 64 Bit with MSI RS480 mobo, and 512 ddr ram, 120 sata etc. i have not bought a PCi-e card as i am bit confused, shall i wait for a while to decide on PCI-e graphics card so that there is some development in this sector with more options to choose from as not much of options at present in india(mumbai)  or can any one suggest good options of graphics cards of budget arnd 5K-6K?


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 31, 2005)

pci-e technology has a gr8 prospect, is the future of gaming, but rt. now its not the need of the hour....
reason: lack of games which can actually exploit this technology....
going for a pci-e card instead of a 8X agp card is ideal but not logical....and the most imp. thing here is that a pci-e card wont give u much of a performance boost then it 8x agp counterpart....going for a pci-e card will give u few more frame rates while playing games but its not the only reason that u shud go for a pci-e card rt. now....

my suggestion to u is to go for a decent 8x agp card rt. now, collect more money and then go for a good pic-e card after a year....



> can any one suggest good options of graphics cards of budget arnd 5K-6K?


in this price range the best card available rt. now is ati radeon 9600 SE....and this card can get u through a year and then u can always buy a good pci-e card 

ENjoy....


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 31, 2005)

what abt the radeon 9550?? is it better than the radeon 9800 se since i have heard that all le,se versions suck.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 1, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> what abt the radeon 9550?? is it better than the radeon 9800 se since i have heard that all le,se versions suck.



Nope the 9800SE is far far better than the 9550. Also beware since the 9550 also has a SE version. 

@wizrulz: A resonable good card wud be the 6600 for 7-7.5k. Below that there are the 5XXX series acrds frm Nvidia and the x600 and x300 frm ATi both which dont deserve the price tag on them. There is also a 6200TC but even thats not worth it. 

@suave: He has pcie mobo, and u r suggesting him a agp based card 

@allwyn: The Ti series is definitely better than the fx5200, yeah better than even the 128bit one. Although 5200 is dx9 complaint, its useless since it lacks the firepower to run dx9 games smoothly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2005)

@blade....yea i agree on that one buddy but this is a relatively cheaper variant model in comparison to the Ti one's i suppose and is more common find now-a-days


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 1, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @blade....yea i agree on that one buddy but this is a relatively cheaper variant model in comparison to the Ti one's i suppose and is more common find now-a-days



 Well there was never an argument abt the price and availability


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 1, 2005)

> @suave: He has pcie mobo, and u r suggesting him a agp based card


oh yea my mistake, need to reduce my booze and clubbing sessions....


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 1, 2005)

hi ppl ..at what cost can i get a radeon 9800 se and radeon 9600 xt? i heard they are comparitively equal in performance..but what abt pricing..and one of my frens was saying that i can soft mod radeon 9800 se into a radeon 9800 pro!! is it true?


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 1, 2005)

well the 9600Xt costs near abt 9.5-10k

9800 SE can be softmodded to 9800 pro with the omega drivers

but some cards havent

i guess the powercolor 9800 Se wod soft mod to the 9800 pro

only diff between the two is that the se has 4 locked pipelines

when u soft mod it the 4 pipe lines get unlocked which u can easily check from rivatuner

if u r buying something for 10-11k get the 6600GT then

next gen card and truly VFM


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 1, 2005)

hi there sourabh..
i had mentioned earlier that my budget is not very high..just 6k max..i heard i can get a radeon 9800 se for 7k!!
is that true?


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 2, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hi there sourabh..
> i had mentioned earlier that my budget is not very high..just 6k max..i heard i can get a radeon 9800 se for 7k!!
> is that true?


Unlikely mate its arnd 8-9k i think.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks for all ur replies ppl.
but can someone post  good benchmarking sites??
www.tomshardware.com is good.
ne others?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2005)

Other i guess is www.anandtech.com and till certain extent Techtree

And you could always google for More


----------



## shreyas_ubale (Apr 4, 2005)

*Which 4x graphics card to buy*

Hey all people ! can anyone suggest me an 4x graphics card(NOT COSTLY) which can run all the latest games ?(Including doom 3)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Which 4x graphics card to buy*



			
				shreyas_ubale said:
			
		

> Hey all people ! can anyone suggest me an 4x graphics card(NOT COSTLY) which can run all the latest games ?(Including doom 3)



Are yaar you could have read through the earlier posts too  
Anyways the primary question is how cheap?????
The least i would say like always is the XFX GEforce FX5200 with 128MB VRam @2.5k Atleast or less depending on your location  
This card can Handle Doom 3 And other Games fair enough settings


----------



## abhi_shake (Apr 4, 2005)

> XFX GEforce FX5200 with 128MB VRam @2.5k Atleast or less depending on your location



Man where did get this card for Rs2.5k   
I thought that it was around Rs 4000


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 5, 2005)

abhi_shake said:
			
		

> > XFX GEforce FX5200 with 128MB VRam @2.5k Atleast or less depending on your location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here when i asked a shop keeper ..thats why i was selling mine for 2700


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2005)

abhi_shake said:
			
		

> > XFX GEforce FX5200 with 128MB VRam @2.5k Atleast or less depending on your location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Well if you happen to be in Mumbai And possibly in Borivli by any chance then stroll off to a Pheripheral shop called "Bitsy Electronics" this one's selling the FX5200 128MB Card for 2.5k and the 256MB Version for 4.5k (The Last time i checked on i.e.) or u can gladly go to the Good ol lamington Road in Mumbai and Ask for what price this card is retailing for and am sure u can get it for atleast 2k


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 5, 2005)

Yup wot allwyn said ! U can get the fx5200 easily for 2.3k @ lamington road ! The local sellers bloat prices for their margins ! God save you if you live in a remote place.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 5, 2005)

i live in mumbai in ghatkopar..i guess i will have to rethink my prices if i want this sold..


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 6, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> i live in mumbai in ghatkopar..i guess i will have to rethink my prices if i want this sold..



Err ! Yes or else you will have to find someone who will pay you that much for ur card


----------



## PrinceHeart (Apr 6, 2005)

*Need price quote for graphic cards*

Hi Guys,

Being waiting for a while for the new financial yr to begin. As its already 6th april. I am posting my Q here.

Can anyone post the present price for these 2 cards:

ATI Radeon 9600 PRO 256MB
&
ATI Radeon 9600 XT 256MB

Kindly quote the price with the company make(ati,msi,gigabyte,powercolor,club3d...) and bundled cds and cables.

If anyone can post sales addresses with contact nos. - greatly appreciated.

Need it to run on Intel 850GB mobo with 4X AGP support using WIN98SE and WINXP PRO_SP2 - so i guess the original ATI cards will not work since it only allows winxp and win2000.

Hope to get some quick replies.

cheers


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Need price quote for graphic cards*



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Being waiting for a while for the new financial yr to begin. As its already 6th april. I am posting my Q here.
> 
> ...


The pro is arnd 7.2k and the XT is supposed to be arnd 9.8k sumthng. If oyu plan to go for the XT i'd suggest that you go for the 6600GT which costs 2k more than the XT but is almost twice as fast.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 8, 2005)

guys pls suggest a 8x gfx card <3K, i m using 2.4prescot and asrock 845 mobo, i m a seldom gamer, just want to better my movie expirince


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 8, 2005)

is the 6800 gt available in 128mb cause i telephoned mediatech india delhi branch and they told me that the 128 mb is for 15k


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 8, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> is the 6800 gt available in 128mb cause i telephoned mediatech india delhi branch and they told me that the 128 mb is for 15k



firstly 6800 GT 128 Mb and then its for 15k

what are u upto, are u calling mediatech in ur dreams

y wod someone buy 660gtm when u get 6800gt for 15k


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> guys pls suggest a 8x gfx card <3K, i m using 2.4prescot and asrock 845 mobo, i m a seldom gamer, just want to better my movie expirince


May be now they should start inventing some good budget range cards other than Geforce Fx5200.So the choice is obvious for you as well as this is the only card which can fit your budget for now atleast  
Btw Graphics card as such will not have much effect on the Movie Clarity pattern as its mainly dependent on the way in which it has been encoded from the source.Say if you have a Pirated VCD and seems blurrish in nature than a graphic card upgrade aint gonna make it an original VCD viewing experience  So the Main purpose to benhmark your GFx card will be to obviously to Play Games  

@supersaiyan.....A 6800Gt for 15k....Lol Even a Second hand wont retail for that low i guess.Check it out again and it must surely be the 6600gt probably they were talkin about.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 8, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> is the 6800 gt available in 128mb cause i telephoned mediatech india delhi branch and they told me that the 128 mb is for 15k


The 6800GT is available with 128Mb ddr memory, but only with Asus. Actually its a hybrid with the 6800GT core on a 6800PCB since it has the 16 pipes and 6 vertex pipes but is clocked @ 350/700 rather than 350/1000. But gainward doesnt have such a souped up 6800GT, the prices that might have been quoted to you might very well be of the 6800NU but i'll say that you call mediatech back again and confirm this. Since internationally the 6800NU costs arnd 12-13k, and with the recent reduction of prices it might very well be the 6800NU but definitely not the 6800GT.


----------



## siddhesh (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Can anybody name some graphic cards available for 10K to 12k. 2k up & down will do. I live in mumbai & will be buying it from Lamigton Road.

Thankx & have a nice day!


----------



## chinmay (Apr 10, 2005)

*Strange problem*

Hi guyz i hv amd athlon xp 2500+....256 mb ram...i recently bought ati radeon 9200....now my problem is my monitor goes blank quite often and the monitor indicator turns orange(showing standby) frm green....sometimes it even hangs(mouse pointer also stops movin).....and i need to press reset button....in both the cases system shows possible culprit was ati radeon 9200 after restarting.... hv alrdy downloaded latest drivers but the problem still continues though less frequently...tell me whats the problem n how to work it out


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 10, 2005)

@siddhesh: Get the XFX6600GT for 11.3k @ lammmy ! If you want quality components get a gigabyte 6600GT for 13k.


----------



## naveenthomas123 (Apr 10, 2005)

*I need help choosing a card!!*

I have a system with the following config:

AMD Sempron 2400 processor
ASUS A7V400 MX Motherboard(Via/S3G KM400 graphics, AGP 4x/8x)
256MB DDR

Can you suggest a good 128 MB graphics card which is perfectly compatible with the above configuration, and costs less than Rs.5000. I want the best option with the above budget limit.

Thanks,
Naveen.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2005)

@naveenthomas123.....The Best card for you would be Powercolor Ati Radeon 9550 which must be costing around 4.5k or a lil more.Below that would be Radeon 9200SE and Geforce FX52000 which would be costing around 2.5k


----------



## monty701 (Apr 11, 2005)

hi guys i am new to the forum.i m planning to buy a agp card.i hav a budget of around 6000 bucks.plese suggest me a good card.i
i also want to know which is better in performance ge force fx 5700 , ati radeon 9600 ,ati radeon 9600 pro  i also want  to know their prices and good brand.my config is

intel p4 2.4 ghz
intel 845gebv2 motherboard  [agp 4x]
256 mb ddr ram


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 11, 2005)

Powercolor/ Gigabyte 9600 Pro is the best of the lot and wod cost you abt 7k

make sure u have a good PSU to power the AGP card


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 11, 2005)

Guys 
please help me get a second hand graphics card low end entry level. Please. Its for a P3 system now using a riva tnt 2 32 MB.
thanks.


----------



## monty701 (Apr 12, 2005)

i have heard ati radeon 9500 pro outperforms ati radeon 9600 pro due to more no. of pixel pipelines?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2005)

@pradeep....whats the Minimum u can spend for the Second hand card and whats the Minimum GPU Or Vram You require????

@monty701.....well yes its true that the 9500pro has a fair advantage above the 9600pro in case of Benchmarks and Pixel Piplines count (8 PP in 9500pro and 4 PP in 9600pro) but 9600pro also has reduced the transistor count to half of 9500pro generating less heat for the card.The Advantage is that it(9600pro) is a good overclocker compared to 9500pro and also is marginally priced.
Overall the 9600Pro is a fair card and is more easily found out here compared to 9500pro.So the fact is,yes the 9500pro does beat 9600pro in terms of Performance


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 12, 2005)

Anything better than the riva tnt 2 32 Mb that i have now will do. The thing is new Nvidia linux drivers are not working with this old card thus the hunt I am not a game guy  just want to free system resources for computation purpose.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 12, 2005)

monty701 said:
			
		

> i have heard ati radeon 9500 pro outperforms ati radeon 9600 pro due to more no. of pixel pipelines?


Yes it does ! But the thing is you wont a 9500pro in retail right now. Discontinued by ati a long time ago.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 13, 2005)

*new agp card*

hi guys .my machines config is INTEL P4 2.8 HT, 80 GB HDD,768 MB DDR, MSI NVIDIA GEFORCE 5600 FX.
now i wanna change my graphix card as it was not a good performer for DOOM3 . my budget is around 10-11k. so plz suggest me a good card. also i want that this card should be strong enough 4 nxt couple of years.
can i play  games in LAPTOP?


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 13, 2005)

*new agp card*

hi guys .my machines config is INTEL P4 2.8 HT, 80 GB HDD,768 MB DDR, MSI NVIDIA GEFORCE 5600 FX. 
now i wanna change my graphix card as it was not a good performer for DOOM3 . my budget is around 10-11k. so plz suggest me a good card. also i want that this card should be strong enough 4 nxt couple of years. 
can i play games in LAPTOP?


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 13, 2005)

so is the the 6800gt 128 mb worth the money. i mean is it better than the 6600gt


----------



## premrajeev (Apr 13, 2005)

HEY HE WAS POINTING TO THAT ONLY...BUT I'VE HEARD A LOT ABOUT GAINWARD ND SOME OF MY FRIENDS MANAGED TO PUSH THA CLOCKSPEEDS TO 100 MORE...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 14, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> so is the the 6800gt 128 mb worth the money. i mean is it better than the 6600gt



Mate, are you serious?? Or do you just lack common sense??!!! XX

The above was in reponse to the second part of your query. Whether it's worth the money, that depends what you want to use the card for.  It's definitely not worth spending on a 6800GT if you intend to play PACMAN


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: new agp card*



			
				ratzee199 said:
			
		

> hi guys .my machines config is INTEL P4 2.8 HT, 80 GB HDD,768 MB DDR, MSI NVIDIA GEFORCE 5600 FX.
> now i wanna change my graphix card as it was not a good performer for DOOM3 . my budget is around 10-11k. so plz suggest me a good card. also i want that this card should be strong enough 4 nxt couple of years.
> can i play games in LAPTOP?



Current best buy for 10.5 to 11.5k is the GeForce 6600 GT. 

If you're strapped for cash try Geforce 6600 Vanilla at less than 8k.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 14, 2005)

can any 1 suggest a card in the 3-4k range good enuff 4 playing new games at low res. n better than my current intel 865 onboard card.
(ps 865 as good as gforce 2 or 3 so suggest sumthin better)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> can any 1 suggest a card in the 3-4k range good enuff 4 playing new games at low res. n better than my current intel 865 onboard card.
> (ps 865 as good as gforce 2 or 3 so suggest sumthin better)



Read My Lips Its  XFX Geforce Fx5200.....Phewww....Now i'm really begining to suggest this card in my Sleep too   



			
				supersaiyan said:
			
		

> so is the the 6800gt 128 mb worth the money. i mean is it better than the 6600gt


ROLFMAO.....Dude thats like askin "Is it worth Buying an Alienware Rig.....Du-Uh??"   
Dude a 6600Gt goes in the likes of Comparison with Ati Radeon 9800Pro,Whereas the Geforce 6800Gt compete's with the likes of Ati Radeon X800Pro.Now Do you feel any difference in the Architecture of Ati Radeon 9800pro and X800 pro Graphics card????? The Answer is "Yes,A Big Diff"  
Thats exactly the case with the Geforce Hierarchy,as The 6800Gt Is a High-End Card Placed above 6600Gt.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 15, 2005)

hello ppl,
is geforce 6200 available in the agp version??how much does it cost??which g.card in the radeon series does in compare too??will it be available in lamington ??

i wanna get a card for my b'day next month..

so keep the replies coming...

Thx.


----------



## monty701 (Apr 16, 2005)

hey guys i am in a confusion that whether i should  buy geforce 6600 gt agp card or i should spend the money on buying a console like ps2. coz the game on the consoles are fully optimised for it and run without any hickups. ge force 6600 gt is a very good card but is it futureproof??????? i know console and pc can't be compared but if its about gaming there is confusion.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hello ppl,
> is geforce 6200 available in the agp version??how much does it cost??


Yup Nvidia has a got a 6200 128 and 256MB 8X versions but AFAIK they are not currently available in India yet.Although the PCI-E version does retail at around 4k Approx. 



			
				thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> which g.card in the radeon series does in compare too??


Possibly the PCI-E one Compares to the Ati Radeon X300 Card (SE) and X600 PCI-E Series of ATI but the Agp one(6200) is said to have more set of features and is a Great performer.



			
				thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> will it be available in lamington ??


Nope i Dun think so.There are Very Little chances of you finding it,as its a relatively a new card.



			
				monty701 said:
			
		

> hey guys i am in a confusion that whether i should buy geforce 6600 gt agp card or i should spend the money on buying a console like ps2. coz the game on the consoles are fully optimised for it and run without any hickups. ge force 6600 gt is a very good card but is it futureproof??????? i know console and pc can't be compared but if its about gaming there is confusion.


I say if you got Good PC specs than its advisable you better go for the 6600gt as it will definetly be worth an upgrade as the PS2's graphics are showing its aging Attire  Also Go for the Ps2 Only in case you are fully into gaming and nothing else.The 6600Gt will be somewhat future proof for some time now but the PS2 will last for say another year i.e. until PS3 dosent invade and Wipe it out


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 16, 2005)

hey sebastian its common sense i meant high gaming like doom3, half life2 etc. i think someone else is lacking common sense


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> hey sebastian its common sense i meant high gaming like doom3, half life2 etc. i think someone else is lacking common sense


Oh come on yaar then thats common sense for you as well....This is probably the Top notch card in the 6 series of Current Nvidia High-End cards and Performs Like a Breeze even at high settings in Games like Doom 3 and Hl2


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 18, 2005)

any one from chennai who can give me the price of the geforce 6800gt(128mb pci-e)??also the price of the 256mb geforce 6600gt(pci-e)??
plz help


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 18, 2005)

allwind i was asking that because i read the review of the 6600gt and it said that in 1 or 2 games it lacked behing the radeon 9800 just because it has 128mb memory. so i also had a doubt abt the 6800gt 128mb version. if u have a review could u pls post it.


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 19, 2005)

if u want a review of the 6800gt u could try the techtree.com website.it should be there there.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 19, 2005)

can anyone from kolkata please tell me the price of a geforce 5200 128 mb and geforce 4mx 128 mb card


----------



## monty701 (Apr 19, 2005)

hey guys i want to buy a geforce 6600 GT AGP card. can u please give me the adress of GAINWARD , XFX,GIGABYTE & LEADTEK dealers in mumbai.which brand is the best among these??? also give me the price for each brand.help required urgently.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> allwind i was asking that because i read the review of the 6600gt and it said that in 1 or 2 games it lacked behing the radeon 9800 just because it has 128mb memory. so i also had a doubt abt the 6800gt 128mb version. if u have a review could u pls post it.


Dude I Dun know which game you are talking about But AFAIK The 6600GT Washes out The 9800Pro is all major games Benchmarks.Here check out the Review and Head-To-Head Comparison on 6600GT (Oh Yea 128MB Version) with 9800Pro and u'll know what margin it has.
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2277&p=3
Plus it dosent matter if the Card is 128MB or 256MB,its the core on which the card is bulit and Many other things which contribute to its performance.
Btw dont ever think that a 6800GT (Both 128MB and 256MB) will ever fall behind with the 9800pro or for that matter any of the 9xxx Series likes,As Its in a totally different league Kiddo.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2005)

in some games r9800pro > g6600gt , in some more or less equal,in some looses and in some like pop and doom3 it severly looses.

overall , g6600gt > r9800pro

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/2004-27gpu2.html

see in call of duty,ut2004,half life 2  etc
maybe collin mc rally


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 19, 2005)

monty701 said:
			
		

> hey guys i want to buy a geforce 6600 GT AGP card. can u please give me the adress of GAINWARD , XFX,GIGABYTE & LEADTEK dealers in mumbai.which brand is the best among these??? also give me the price for each brand.help required urgently.



Call Rashi for Leadtek. Got 6600GT for 10.5k two weeks ago. Nice card, simple design, runs cool, overclocks well. [/url]


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 20, 2005)

hello there ppl,
i asked my dealer abt radeon 9550 gamer edition and he said that he doesnt deal in the card as he says it has some warranty problems..instead he offered me the radeon 9600 non pro 128 mb for 4500/- ..so should i go for it??
is it better than the radeon 9550 gamer edition???


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah go for it. Just make sure its has 128bit memory. Its better than the 9550.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 21, 2005)

ok thx a lot..hope i will be able to play games linke brian lara cricket 2005,cricket 2005 and most importantly gta san andreas in it in atleast medium-high settings..


----------



## mohit (Apr 21, 2005)

> Call Rashi for Leadtek. Got 6600GT for 10.5k two weeks ago. Nice card, simple design, runs cool, overclocks well.



are you sure that rashi is distributing LEADTEK ? i called and asked but they said no. plz mention from where you purchased the same and who is giving the warranty.


----------



## harshagarwal (Apr 22, 2005)

hey plz tell which of the folln graphic card is better

nVidia 6600(plain) 256MB AGP
nVidia 6600GT 128MB AGP
nVidia 6600 128MB PCI-E
nVidia 6600GT 128MB PCI-E


also tell their prices.

i want to buy one so plz help me.

thanx in advance


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 22, 2005)

The 6600GT is a lot better than the plain 6600. And the PCI is better than the AGP version though there isn't much of a difference in the performance. The GT is available around 12k.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 22, 2005)

what are your purposes with the card , with 6k you can only get radeon 9600 128mb as best buy, i think so

don't go for 64bit or se versions.

of the abov crds,128mb geforce 6600gt was best,there is no 6600 agp and you will always prefer newere pci-e to agp


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 23, 2005)

monty701 said:
			
		

> hey guys i want to buy a geforce 6600 GT AGP card. can u please give me the adress of GAINWARD , XFX,GIGABYTE & LEADTEK dealers in mumbai.which brand is the best among these??? also give me the price for each brand.help required urgently.



For leadtek cards follow this link. He is a Leadtek Dealer, pm or mail him.
He has even mentioned 6600 (128 bit) AGP in the price list.

*www.techarena.in/forums/showthread.php?t=34349&page=5&pp=15


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 23, 2005)

I want to buy a PCI based graphic card.It should cost be between 4K-5K.so plz help me


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 23, 2005)

Buy a 6200 based card with 128mb from xfx,leadtek or msi.If you plan to spend a little more buy a 6600 based card for around 7k


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 23, 2005)

harshagarwal said:
			
		

> hey plz tell which of the folln graphic card is better
> 
> nVidia 6600(plain) 256MB AGP
> nVidia 6600GT 128MB AGP
> ...


The 6600GT 128Mb is the best of the lot, however for the pci-express version u will need a mobo that supports pci-e or else you can go for the agp version.

@mAYHEM: If u want a *PCI* card then u can get a fx5200 for arnd 4k i think.


----------



## mamba (Apr 23, 2005)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> I want to buy a PCI based graphic card.It should cost be between 4K-5K.so plz help me



i got a pci fx5200 . getting a new rig in may , so u can have mine . pm me if interested


----------



## mohit (Apr 24, 2005)

*128 bit or 64 bit*

hey guyz plz check these links and tell me if these xfx cards are 128 bit or 64 bit and also are they having hynix memory or normal memory (as i read in a post by nirmal that hynix ones are better)

*www.xfxforce.com/product_view.php?sku=PVT43PNA

*www.xfxforce.com/product_view.php?sku= PVT43PUA


also suggest among these 2 cards which is better to go for ?


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey allwyn 
Can you tell me why 6200 is cheaper than 5700, Is it better than it or not. I want to buy a PCI based card . My budget is around 8000. Which should i go for.


----------



## imported_sudden (Apr 24, 2005)

hi

i won this Asus V9999 card (ASUS GEFORCE FX GT6800 SEALED PACK) from ebay.in for Rs.6800 (+ Rs. 150 shipping cost)

any advice? anyone got any problems with this one?
should i go for it?

3 yrs national waranty


> Specification:
> Graphics Engine: GeForce 6800
> Video Memory: 128MB
> Engine Clock: 325MHz
> ...



pic: *i3.ebayimg.ebay.in/02/i/03/e5/35/a5_1_b.JPG

also.. what's the current price?

thanks


----------



## mohit (Apr 24, 2005)

@sudden
hey dude i think u r buying from a seller named panchkula_traders , lemme tell u i seriously think he is selling fake cards .....he claims he imported the cards thru rashi peripherals but when i contacted rashi they told me there was nuthing like dat and they wont be giving the warranty for his products. i have reported him to ebay and rashi..... i dont know if u shud go for it but just beware coz i think that chap is not genuine...

also the current price of a asus geforce 6800 ultra will be anywhere between 20k - 25k (i am not sure)

anyways if u decide to go for the card plz do temme the product serial no. when u receive it , ill check for u if its genuine. and dont worry if he sells u a fake card also ur purchase is protected by ebay and u will get the refund even if he cheats u , so i think u can go for it......dnt forget to tell me how the card is when u receive it


----------



## imported_sudden (Apr 24, 2005)

hi mohit,

thanks for the reply.

yes, it was from panchkula_traders. no negative feedback (7) so far.. so i think may be its safe. i really dont know.

if i can get a refund, ill buy this one. i will inform you about the product once i get it.

thanks again for your concern.


----------



## mohit (Apr 24, 2005)

@ sudden
see even i was looking at his feedback score but ill tell u something ... check all the buyers profiles who have bought items from him and u will notice that all of them have created their ids on either 14th or 15th april 2005 , also they have bought items in very very quick successions ....... u knw wht i think , i think that chap himself created these ids and bought items frm himself just so he could fool others with a huge positive feedback...... chk for urself and lemme knw if u have any more doubts.... i was also planning to buy frm him but i jst had a dispute solved by baazee (now ebay) and i got a refund for a product ...their policy says u can claim a refund only once a year or something dats y i am not buying this card n all as i have used up my purchase protection option ... but u can go ahead without worrying , u will get the refund in a month if anything unfortunate happens....


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

sudden said:
			
		

> hi mohit,
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Damn one more victim i guess ! We had a long discussion abt this trader on our forums ! He is scamster for sure. Since a Asus 6800 costs arnd 13k in the US even, there is no way anyone can offer it for half the price even if he/she purchased it in a lot of thousands. If he has laid hands on a stolen shipment then its a diff thing. Dont go by his feedback since most of the trades he has done have been done in single day or so within record time. On baazee it takes time to sell things. If u want more info abt this scamster refer this thread 
*www.techenclave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2448

If u havent sent the money then do it !


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Hey allwyn
> Can you tell me why 6200 is cheaper than 5700, Is it better than it or not. I want to buy a PCI based card . My budget is around 8000. Which should i go for.


A 6200 (not the TC version) shud perform as good as the 5700(not the ultra) in most newer games. If your budget is in or arnd even 8-9k i suggest that u add 2k more and get a 6600GT which shud be twice as fast as the 5700U.


----------



## Ankit (Apr 26, 2005)

well  i thin most of the duscussions are centred around chipsets and agp bus based gards...plz suggest a budget card (under 5K) for PCI-Exp ....plz mention model no.as well...


----------



## imported_sudden (Apr 26, 2005)

many thanks to mohit and blade_runner,

decided not to go for it   

i have a feeling there was something wrong with this... that's why i asked. 

thanks for clearing my doubts.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 27, 2005)

*please help me in buying a video card*

:roll: hi guys, i am a casual gamer. iwould like to buy a video card but have ltd. budget(around 2500). 
moreover i have no idea whatsoever abt the diff. cards on offer in the market at the desired price range.

 i was planning to go in for a geforce 5200 128 mb card but the posters at techtree.com forum have said that the xfx 5200 card is unable to run nfs hp2 at full settings, leave alone play doom 3. i am in a fix  . many suggest all kinds of cards of the  geforce series, geforce 440, geforce ti, etc.etc.

 i feel helpless, i would love playing games like nfs underground and due to release crikcet 2005 on my new vid card. 

 please help!!!!


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 27, 2005)

Abhishek, ever heard the saying that you get what you pay for. This saying is true to a great extent in graphics card arena. At this budget the 5200 is the best available right now. But...at this cost you can't expect to have all the eye candy turned-on could you. Its like you pay for a Maruti 800 and want the looks and the performance of a Skoda or a Lancer. Thats the irony. The 5200 is a decent card for entry budget level gaming. It will let you play most of the games, some at low settings, some at medium, and some old ones at full settings. So it is the higher you pay the better the eye candy. You just have to find the card which will give you the maximum bang for the buck. So I say get the 5200, and start gaming. Forget the rest!!!
Peace......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Hey allwyn
> Can you tell me why 6200 is cheaper than 5700, Is it better than it or not. I want to buy a PCI based card . My budget is around 8000. Which should i go for.



I think the 6200 (Non-Turbo Cache) will do for you if the budget is fixed at 8k,but i say the best buy would be a 6600GT For a safe enough gaming  

Also the 5700 is slightly better in peformance compared to 6200.The Pricing is mainly because the 6200 is an entry level budget card of Nvidia,Kinda like the FX5200 story in the AGP segment.

Btw i suppose the 6600 plain version is somewhat available for the same budget which forms a decent card....Just enquire about it as well....

@abhishek.....The FX5200 wont be able to handle the High settings of most recent games.Say if you turn on the AA and AF on this card and play a game it will barely post playable frame rates.So if you are a very hardcore gamer meaning if you like to play the games at highest possible resolutions and details then this aint the card you are looking for but if you barely adjust the game's Video settings then this card will be quite sufficient for your current needs.As far as cricket 2005 is concerned i think it can handle it as well.

Moral of the Story:
High Game Settings Needs High Graphic Card & High Graphic Card Need High Green Bills


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 28, 2005)

*thnx*

thanks for ur response guys


----------



## jay4u (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi people, 

I have an 2.4 Ghz 512 Kb L2 cache intel processor. 512 MB ddr 266 Mhz RAM. And an Intel 845GBV motherboard with AGP *4x*. 

I wanna buy an graphic card. I asked a local dealer he said i ca get Geforce something for 128 Mb at 2100 Rs. and 256 MB at 4000 Rs. I dont know any great detail abt graphic cards. But i know cards from nvidia and ATI are good. Which card should I buy. 

My needs : Wanna play latest games ( if possible with candy effects ON). I wanna play games like DOOM 3, Prince of persia, HL2, NFS 1 & 2. The games should run smoothly. Can I have a resolution of 1280 x 1024 resolution. I have an 17 inch monitor samsung 753s Syncmaster. 

My budget : 4000 Rs. max 

My need is basic


----------



## lubu (Apr 29, 2005)

Visit this link :

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/games/learnmore/videocard101.mspx

It has an excellent article on choosing video cards


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 29, 2005)

@jay4u. I suggest go for the nVidia FX5200, it is a pretty decent card for the budget range. Though playing at 1280 x 1024 is not possible at budget cards. Not even on mid range cards. But the FX 5200 is gonna be easy on the pocket and let you play all the games at playable framerates, with some of the eye candy turned on. Depending on the game. Like DOOM 3 you will have to be happy with low resolution.


----------



## Ankit (Apr 29, 2005)

like jay4u mentioned...is it worth paying almost double 2100 to 4000 for extra memory...i think the delaer is cheating him...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2005)

@jay4u....Well the One you are probably talking about will be the XFX Geforce Fx5200 obviously which is a decent card but Raising the resolution of the game with all eye candy is just like asking for a PIV Performance with your Celeron  but rather on a more serious note this card isnt built in a much complex way to handle most high resolutions and Leave alone the Eye Candy option.Doom 3 barely posts playable frame rates on 800x600 resolution on this card,So dun be much surprised if u experinece a snail Crawling (Or even Slower) if you turn up the Video settings for this game.The rest lot of Games like UT2k4,POP:WW,HL2,CS:Source,Cricket 2004,Fifa Series,Mafia etc. looks pretty decent on Normal Resolutions.

My Bid would be the Fx5200 with 128MB VRAM will do perfectly if you are a casual gamer  Ohhh Btw Do also remember this is a 8X Agp Card and With ur 4x Mobo u wont be able to utilise the full capacity of this card.(Just a Freindly reminder)

@ankit.....Nope In case of a Fx5200 the 128MB is almost the same in performance compared to its 256MB counterpart.So If u tend to fall short on the budget you can definetly opt for the 128MB Version without any hitch as it will do away pretty well


----------



## sidewinder (Apr 30, 2005)

Just boought xfx 5700 fx for rs 4350 two weeks ago.Its hell of a card for budget buyer.u can play doom3 @1024*768 with med details...go 4 it


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 30, 2005)

hi sidewinder..is urs the le version or the geforce 5700 non ultra?


----------



## mukherjee (Apr 30, 2005)

*Can u help me?*

Hi,
I am new to this place.
I have an athlonxp 2600+ 512l2 cache, nforce 2 mobo.  
I want to buy a decent card- Price - 4k-5.5k
 Also enlighten me on some of the 64 bit and 128 bit ram issues.


----------



## jay4u (May 1, 2005)

*Wanted card name.. urgently*

Hi,

i wanna buy a graphic card which has a built in TV tuner to watch TV channels and recording functionality and is made for DirectX 9 b. I mean DirectX 9 b games must run smoothly not that too many features should be turn on, The gameplay must not get affected, that's it.

I want the cheapest available card from reputed brand. I am willing to compromise on my budget for a good brand.  But the graphic card must be *AGP 4X * compatible.

Features needed :
TV Tuner
DirectX 9b support
128 bit interface
min 256 mb onboard
adequate clock speed
Integrated hardware MPEG-2 decoder 
TV out card if available

Games wanna play
All latest games
Farcry, Battlefield, DOOM 3, POP, etc.

Please quote card name, price and other alternatives.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2005)

Well the Cheapest possible card available and from a reputed brand and that too at 4x speed,not to mention with TV-Tuner capabilities   

Man Dun wanna sound like a total nOOb on this one but i hardly know any card with such capabilities or a 4x card with so much capabilities to be more precise.The Cheapest Possible Card=Fx5200 with DX9 Supporting Option Below that would all fall in the 4 Series like Ti4600,4200 and so on.Each of these card lack some or the other features that u have mentioned.Like the FX5200 can Handle Dx9 Based games,Pixel Shaders,Tv and DVI-Out (Optional),128-Bit Interface,256MB VRAM and also handled your mentioned games at normal res but Lacks the TV-tuner Option,Also no 4x version is available for this card.Other Alternatives Mean Club3d Ati Radeon 9200Pro and SE models in both 4x and 8x variations but still lack in some of your features.

So My Final verdict for your Cheapest card search would be Geforce Fx5200 with 256MB Vram @Rs.4.3k

@mukherjee....Well The Geforce Fx5200 will serve well for you too but even you seem to have a 4X Mobo i guess,So expect the card running at 4x default speed.The 256MB 128-bit Version of this card must Fit your 5k Bill.Also I assume you mean the Graphic cards 64-bit and 128-bit Variation issues.Well in that case,the basic difference is that the more the Memory the More the Bandwidth or the Data Transfer rates.The 64-bit performs almost say 30/40% less as compared to the 128-bit versions.


----------



## mukherjee (May 2, 2005)

@ allwyndlima

I confirm that my nforce 2 mobo is agp 8x conmpatible. In that case, should I go for Fx 5200 or FX 5700 LE?   Also, should I go for 128 MB or 256 MB?   Price band knowledge will be helpful to me. My PC has atleast 1.5 years left in it.


----------



## sandeeprao (May 2, 2005)

i need help, 
i have a 128mb ram and a 64mb geforce 4mx420 ,i recently played hitman contracts,it works fine but once in a while it gets hanged and when  i restart xp gives me a mmsg  saying that the video card driver could not complete a loop or something of that sort,, i had played gta vice city on my comp and it worked well, but after this hitman problem came up i reinstalled  gta vice city and man.......it doesnt work properly even on the lowest settings..
plz tell me what i can do abt it.. i have the latest drivers for my card.(my card has been made by mercury)....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2005)

@mukherjee....hmmmm So you have the 8X Version of Nforce 2 well in that case i suggest a Fx5200 128MB Vram 128-Bit version Must do for you which will be around 2.3k atleast (XFX Brand).The 256MB Vram one is almost the same in performance as compared to the 128MB one and Don't even think of considering the LE version of 5700,a Non-Ultra version will perhaps do but not the LE version as its performance is dam slow for most recent games.Also if your Pc has 1.5 yrs of lifeline still pumping then am sorry to bust this news to you but i think you'll definetly need a better graphic card as the Fx5200 wont last for that long.

@sandeep.....I Suppose the Graphic card drivers are definetly the culprit for this issue.Better Re-Install you drivers also try ending most of XP's background services and Unwanted tasks.


----------



## suhas_sm (May 3, 2005)

Wat about ati cards ?? which ones are equivalent to 5700 ultra ?
Pls suggest me a good graphics card for A8n sli / 3200+ 939 / 1 gb  :roll:


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2005)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> Wat about ati cards ?? which ones are equivalent to 5700 ultra ?
> Pls suggest me a good graphics card for A8n sli / 3200+ 939 / 1 gb  :roll:



Ati Cards Like 9550,9600Pro And Xt are some of em which fall in almost the same league as of the 5700Ultra.

As for your A8N Mobo the best bet is the 6600GT PCI-E Version costing around 12k.....Make em 2 6600Gt's in case ur budget is dam high and Wanna Make full ultility of ur SLI Mobo.


----------



## GameAddict (May 4, 2005)

*Second hand ATI card rates?*

Hi,

Please let me know how much I should pay for secondhand ATI 9600 series cards, under/without  warranty?

Cards in question:

9600 SE/PRO/XT 

Thanks!

GA


----------



## sandeeprao (May 4, 2005)

hey have the nforce4 chipset motherboards been released in india?? if so which one should i go for which is good on performance and reasonably priced???


----------



## akshayt (May 5, 2005)

which is the best deal for geforce 6600gt pci-e


----------



## wizrulz (May 7, 2005)

*reveiw pci-e cards please*

Hey i wast just thinking as many of us r going for mobo with pci-e slot then many of u will be having pci-e graphics cards. All those who have one please do let the forum members know the which one u have and the working of the card(review). Alos it will be better if u compare it with ur experience of agp and pci-e graphics card, which one u feel is better? Help those who r thinking of buying one and who have a pci-e slot but have still have not bought one(like me  ). Please mention also the *price*


----------



## nashedi (May 7, 2005)

hey ppl here in nehru place, delhi. a geforce 6200/256MB costs around 5500


----------



## akshayt (May 7, 2005)

*hi*

ost of all 6600gt pci-e


----------



## supersaiyan (May 7, 2005)

ok guys i am confused. i wanna know which is better among these gfx cards-
nvidia 6800gt 256mb,x800,x850pt.
also i wanna know whether is it possible to watch tv with a 6600gt.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 7, 2005)

hey nashedi, the 6200 is available in only 32mb man. u need a pci-ex mobo and atleast 512mb ram to run it. but yes it is around3-4k.


----------



## mamba (May 7, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> ok guys i am confused. i wanna know which is better among these gfx cards-
> nvidia 6800gt 256mb,x800,x850pt.
> also i wanna know whether is it possible to watch tv with a 6600gt.



dude u cant compare a 6800gt with a x850pt . x850 is better than even 6800ultra , though the ultra catches up in games like doom3 . x850 would b priced atleast Rs 15k more than the highest spec 6800gt ( gainward 6800 gt GLH ' Goes Like Hell ' , with a 1.6 ns latency ) . 

even my current 5200 pci ( gonna buy a new rig in a months time    ) card has a tv-out . 6600gt surely must b having , but it then depends on the manufacturer .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> hey nashedi, the 6200 is available in only 32mb man. u need a pci-ex mobo and atleast 512mb ram to run it. but yes it is around3-4k.



What on earth are you talking about dude???   
The 6200 Retails only in 128MB and 256MB Vram 128-bit version.The One you are talking about is probably is the Turbo Cache a.k.a TC version of 6200 which utterly sucks big time.Plus any specific reason why you only need 512MB ram to run it("It" as in the 6200 that you are talking about.....ehhh).


----------



## anishcool (May 8, 2005)

Hey, simple question :

6600 GT 256 MB or 5950 Ultra 256 MB ?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 8, 2005)

id suggest 6600 GT 256 MB


----------



## akshayt (May 8, 2005)

don't u think this is better 128mb geforce 6600gt over 256mb fx 5950ultra

also doesn't 6200tc come in 64mb dedicated and upto 256mb ram


----------



## mako_123 (May 8, 2005)

Will 6200 run on 300W power supply.


----------



## PrinceHeart (May 9, 2005)

hi guys,

potsing my query in detail here ( hopefully for the final time before actually buying the real thing)

*my config.*
* Intel 850GB mobo with 512KB L2 cache AGP4X 256RDRAM
* WIN98SE and WINXP PRO_SP2
_*(don't want to change this config, my pc just lacking a good video card, everything else is just SWEET)*_

*my budget.*
* around 10k min. - 20k max.
_*(looking for a good card for 3 months - and got the budget upto 20k now, not gonna raise it anymore)*_

*my needs.*
* want to buy 256MB card or 512 if in price range ? (if im putting 20k in this, then why not go for 256MB or 512MB if available? never heard of 512MB graphic card yet though)
* play latest games for the next 4-5 yrs atleast - with full resolutions, textures and details.
* watch dvd movies from my pc's dvd-rom on my SONY WEGA 29'' flat TV with help of s-video or whatever.

*questions.*
* can my pc config. handle the x8** series of ATI RADEON ? i got an extra power supply cord left on the mobo.
* is geforce6800 really that good compare to ATI as i have found in many other forum posts ? i asked this questions - since im still confuse about what to go for - ATI or GEFORCE
* what is dual GPU and stuffs ? I got noooo idea !!
* dunno about pipelines and other stuffs either. and overclocking ? i don't wanna get into that at all. I heard it dangerous for novice users. I just don't wanna get stuck with a wrong card after spending 20k. I don't think u guys will love to be in that position either right ?

*suggestion*
Going to lamingtom road in mumbai in 4 days. 
HELP ME OUT HERE !!

and yes, im a mad guy, putting 20k on a graphic card, i would had rather spend it on a week trip to goa and have lots of fun 
Anyway - please suggest the right stuff for me and my PC.

cheers


----------



## anishcool (May 9, 2005)

Wow, thats a whole lot of questions Prince !

Anyways I will try to answer all of them.



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> * want to buy 256MB card or 512 if in price range ? (if im putting 20k in this, then why not go for 256MB or 512MB if available? never heard of 512MB graphic card yet though)



You will have to go for a 256 MB card. 512 MB is released by Ati for the X850XT but will cost about 40k upwards. Read the article here.



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> can my pc config. handle the x8** series of ATI RADEON ? i got an extra power supply cord left on the mobo.
> * is geforce6800 really that good compare to ATI as i have found in many other forum posts ? i asked this questions - since im still confuse about what to go for - ATI or GEFORCE
> * what is dual GPU and stuffs ? I got noooo idea !



I think your PC config should be able to handle the x8** and 6*** series but as your AGP port is 4x, you will get only half the performance of the card. If you still want to invest in a card worth that much go for the 6800 GT blindly. You should be able to find to on Lamington road for less than 20k

Dual GPU's can only be fitted on motherboards that support SLI (Scalable Link Interface) so you cannot install them.

*My suggestion*

Buy the XFX 6600 GT 256 MB ( Which I will buy in a few days !) for about 14k and spend the rest of your money on upgrading your system RAM to 512 MB. Its no use having such a good GPU without a decent amount of RAM to complement it.



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> i would had rather spend it on a week trip to goa and have lots of fun


You are always welcome to Goa with your PC for a LAN party   

Cheers !

Anish.


----------



## mohit (May 9, 2005)

*VIVO ???*

hey guyz can somebody explain what is VIVO (Video in Video out) .... i am planning to buy a Powercolor Rdeon X800XL card and it has this feature but i dont understand what it is ... also does 16 pixel pipelines mean it  is a pci-e card ? i jsut read the review of this card in this months CHIP and they say it rockz !!!! .......any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## dinesh_singh (May 9, 2005)

*plz help*

i m planning to buy the leadtek WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme graphic card.....after the benchmarks from pc quest which gave it the best performer in midrange catogary.also it is priced at rs 10700 whic is much lesser then xfx and asus.i m buying 2 pieces from topnotch infotronix india pvt limited.
should i go for it....
plz help me...i m doing a good thing or a foolishness cozi never heared about leadtek and is suspicious about it.

guys plz help


----------



## PrinceHeart (May 9, 2005)

*@anish*

thanks for your suggestions

I am planning to get new mobo Intel D915GAV 1MB L2 Cache with pentium 3E Ghz with HT and 512 X 2 DDRRAM 400 MHz after few months. That will cost me ard 25-30k.

But for now I want to get a card which will work with my present PC config. But later should work to its full limits cause the new mobo will have 8X AGP then.

So should I go for ATI X8** series or whatever ? I really want to buy a top notch card - 1st and last time. Well I like the ATI brand just cause the logo looks cool   

going to mumbai on 12th, so everyone/anyone who can get me some good suggestions are invited.

*@mohit*
Yaar can u tell me how much the powercolor radeon X800XL card will cost ard ? and how much MB and bits ?



> dinesh_singh - plz help me...i m doing a good thing or a foolishness cozi never heared about leadtek and is suspicious about it.



LeadTek is a famous brand/company. try searching in google.co.in or yahoo - u will be surprised - how many search results u will get.   
I don't know about the specific graphic card u posted here, should be ok if its from LeadTek, but besure to always check/test the hardware before u buy it.


----------



## anishcool (May 9, 2005)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> *@anish*
> 
> thanks for your suggestions
> 
> I am planning to get new mobo Intel D915GAV 1MB L2 Cache with pentium 3E Ghz with HT and 512 X 2 DDRRAM 400 MHz after few months. That will cost me ard 25-30k.



Ah, you are always welcome. The system above will support your card properly. But, that system will have an option for PCI-e as well. That means it only makes sense to invest in a PCI-e card if you are going to buy that system ! 

Doesn't that confuse you ? :roll:

Well my suggestion is that when you buy a PC go for AMD, as that will support AGP cards and buy an AGP card right now.

Dude, forget the logo and go for the 6800 Ultra or GT whatever fits in your budget. the 6800 thrashes the x800 hollow.

If you feel Ati it is then go for the Powercolor Radeon X800XL 256 MB for 21k available at Mediatech.


----------



## akshayt (May 9, 2005)

where do you winfast leadtek g6600gt pci-e 128mb for 10700
in delhi?
tell shop no etc


----------



## anishcool (May 10, 2005)

Hey guys please help. What is a better option, the Zebronics 6600GT 128 MB or the Zebronics 6800 LE 256 MB.


----------



## [flAsh] (May 10, 2005)

Just overclocked my Geforce 6800Ultra to 459/1350
runs good on stock HSF made by GAINWARD
SO I M LOVING IT


----------



## [flAsh] (May 10, 2005)

No zebronics can ever beat a GAinward or MSI or Leadtek


----------



## anishcool (May 10, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]No zebronics can ever beat a GAinward or MSI or Leadtek



But its a 6800LE v/s a 6600GT. Come on guys, give me some answers !


----------



## akshayt (May 10, 2005)

dude do zebronics even make thier own card

b/w the xfx 128mb geforce 6600gt is for 10300 probably in delhi
and xfx may come with game/games and 3yrs warranty

bargain and try to make it 10000

how is that?

cost of x800?


----------



## akshayt (May 10, 2005)

dude do zebronics even make thier own card

b/w the xfx 128mb geforce 6600gt is for 10300 probably in delhi
and xfx may come with game/games and 3yrs warranty

bargain and try to make it 10000

how is that?

cost of x800?


----------



## Sambit (May 10, 2005)

*Graphics  Card Question*

I have some vary basic questions. I want to view cable TV  channels on my PC monitor. For that exactly which feature I need in my graphics card. Is it TV Tuner or  TV-out or VIVO ?? Currently I'm having P IV 1.8 GHz, Intel D845GEBV2 mobo which supports AGP 4X and a Riva TNT2 16MB Graphics Card. I'm on a limited budget and can spend around 3K. I have read in the forum  GeForce FX 5200 based are the cards for me. However I would like to know the exact makes/models that meets my  requirement(viewing cable TV  channels on my PC monitors). I'm a casual gamer and dont mind playing games at low resolutions.


----------



## anishcool (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Graphics  Card Question*

Oops I made a mistake. It is not Zebronics but a Leadtek.

The correct card model is Leadtek 6800LE.

Find the specs here.

Now this card for 14k with POP:SOT and Splinter Cell is not a bad deal.

Moreover, what convinces me to buy this card is the 3-year warranty.

It comes with 8 pixel pipelines which can be unlocked to 12.5.

It has 128MB 256-bit memory. What better for 14k ?



			
				Sambit said:
			
		

> I want to view cable TV  channels on my PC monitor. For that exactly which feature I need in my graphics card. Is it TV Tuner or  TV-out or VIVO ??



To view TV channels you will need a TV Tuner card. Nothing else will do.




			
				Sambit said:
			
		

> I'm a casual gamer and dont mind playing games at low resolutions.



For decent casual gaming I recommend nVidia FX5200 based cards. Now this card is not a TV Tuner card but a plain graphics card. To meet all your requirements, you will need to buy :

1. TV Tuner Card - 1.7k
2.GFX Card - 2.8k

Both cards are perfectly compatible with your system. 

Hope I could solve your problem,

Cheers !

Anish.


----------



## mohit (May 10, 2005)

@PrinceHeart
hey buddy i think the Powercolor X800XL should cost around 18k-20k as the price mentioned in the magazine is the mrp and it is given around 20k but the actual prices are always less than the mrp. and it is a 256 mb card with 256 bit of gddr3 memory making it a real powerful card. in the review they say its  equivalent to the geforce 6800 ultra in perfomance .....i am waiting for this card man and i just hope the prices fall down ........


----------



## Sambit (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Graphics  Card Question*



> To view TV channels you will need a TV Tuner card. Nothing else will do.






> For decent casual gaming I recommend nVidia FX5200 based cards. Now this card is not a TV Tuner card but a plain graphics card. To meet all your requirements, you will need to buy :
> 
> 1. TV Tuner Card - 1.7k
> 2.GFX Card - 2.8k




Thanks for your reply. Now,  cant I get a card which has both, I mean a GeForce FX5200  with TV-Tuner rather than buying two different card ?? 
Well if such a card exists then it makes sense to buy that only if the price of it is less than ( 1.8 + 2.7=) 4.5 K.


----------



## anishcool (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Graphics  Card Question*



			
				Sambit said:
			
		

> Now, cant I get a card which has both, I mean a GeForce FX5200  with TV-Tuner rather than buying two different card ??
> Well if such a card exists then it makes sense to buy that only if the price of it is less than ( 1.8 + 2.7=) 4.5 K.



Yes you can get Graphic cards with a built in TV-Tuner, but those will definately not be below 4k.

Ati's All-in-wonder cards have all the features you are looking for, but to my knowledge even the Radeon 9000 Pro all-in-wonder retails for somewhere around 8-9k

Though I am not sure at all on the prices. I recommend you check out the prices from a dealer or post a thread asking for prices.

If I get the prices I will PM you.

Cheers !

Anish.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 11, 2005)

Somewhere I heard that games older than 2/3 years wont be run with pc-e card. Is it true?


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2005)

says who?


----------



## sumitava_b (May 12, 2005)

I forgot   just heard in some trash talking......dont mind.


----------



## The Day Walker! (May 13, 2005)

*6200 or 5200???*

hey pals...

had several questions... needed some help...

1. wot is the price range...... of asus 6200 cards........???

i checked the asus site,,,  for various models, for 6200,

and got this 2, N6200/TD, N6200GE/TD.

the 1st 1, says agp 4x complient, but the second 1 doesnt says anything 

like that, so 

2. wanted 2 know whether the 2nd 1 is also 4x complient or not????

3. is it better 2 buy a 5200 card or 2 buy a 6200 card????

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## mohit (May 13, 2005)

you should have posted this on the sticky for all grafix card queries. go here.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761

mods plz move this query there.


----------



## The Day Walker! (May 13, 2005)

*6200 or 5200???*

hey pals... 

had several questions... needed some help... 

1. wot is the price range...... of asus 6200 cards........??? 

i checked the asus site,,, for various models, for 6200, 

and got this 2, N6200/TD, N6200GE/TD. 

the 1st 1, says agp 4x complient, but the second 1 doesnt says anything 

like that, so 

2. wanted 2 know whether the 2nd 1 is also 4x complient or not???? 

3. is it better 2 buy a 5200 card or 2 buy a 6200 card???? 

thanx 

TDW {RES}


----------



## medigit (May 13, 2005)

it depends on ur budget.if u have a high budget then go for 6200 but other than that go for  5200 .Its is a good value for money Graphics card


----------



## akshayt (May 13, 2005)

dude geforce 6200 may be better than radeon 9600 and fx 5600

what comparision

geforce 6200 non-tc
better still geroce 6600 agp,abt 8k


----------



## sam2211 (May 13, 2005)

hey ppl, this is my comp:
pentium 4 2.8 ghz
512 mb ram
geforce 4 mx 400   
and the other usual stuff
that mx card is completely useless, culd sumone pls suggest the best card for a price below 10k, thanks a lot


----------



## akshayt (May 13, 2005)

go for 6600gt agp if you don't want to upgrade to pci-e

agp shd be abt 11k and up


----------



## sandeeprao (May 14, 2005)

does anyone know which version of directx does the geforce 4 mx 420 support????i'm having heck a lot of problems..i recently installed "mohpa" but when i start the game it just gives a message that " u need a DX8.1 compactable card".but the readme file says that the game has been tested with a geforce3,4,4ti etc. so how come it doesn't work for me??


----------



## sam2211 (May 14, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> go for 6600gt agp if you don't want to upgrade to pci-e
> 
> agp shd be abt 11k and up


are the pci-e cards that much better? can i install a pci-e card on my comp? wat are the prices for the pci-e cards?
thanks a lot


----------



## geek_rohit (May 14, 2005)

sandeeprao said:
			
		

> does anyone know which version of directx does the geforce 4 mx 420 support????i'm having heck a lot of problems..i recently installed "mohpa" but when i start the game it just gives a message that " u need a DX8.1 compactable card".but the readme file says that the game has been tested with a geforce3,4,4ti etc. so how come it doesn't work for me??



You might need to update you drivers. And install the latest version of DirectX

@sam2211 you can install a PCI-E card only if your computer is based on the new intel 915 or 925 chipset.


----------



## akshayt (May 14, 2005)

amd 64 too have support for pci-e 

also,some games aren't supported by geforce 4mx

also,pci-e is newer over agp,in mid range cards atleast cost a bit cheaper and won't you prefer it over agp

but you can wait some time to make biger upgrade.


----------



## sam2211 (May 14, 2005)

i think ill stick to an agp card for now, thanks for the help ill check prices for the 6600gt in my area. till then i wanted to switch to the intel extreme graphics chip that i have, how do i switch from my agp to the intel xtreme?
thanks a lot for the help


----------



## nashedi (May 15, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> hey nashedi, the 6200 is available in only 32mb man. u need a pci-ex mobo and atleast 512mb ram to run it. but yes it is around3-4k.




hey man i think i worte there 6200/256 mb perfectly clear....
can't u read it that way....(not the tc thing dude)


----------



## akshayt (May 15, 2005)

dude tc may comes for 64mb dedicated and upto 256mb ,check chip


----------



## sam2211 (May 15, 2005)

dude will the 6600gt allow me to play most of the games with full graphics, like deus ex invisible war and maybe even hl2. does the gt come in 128 and 256, wat are the prices for both
thanks


----------



## Shreekant (May 15, 2005)

*how 2 use MSI ATI480 divx output ?*

hi
 can i use the divx output of the msi ati rs480 to connect to my normal tv ? i'll be getting a new pc with this mobo.

thanks in advance


----------



## akshayt (May 15, 2005)

don't get rs 480,get something better ,nforce 4 preferably nforce 4 ultra or higher

also,6600gt is a decent card

check this link for performance in diff games.

but with a good system you may for instance say,
deux invisible war: @ 1024*768,highest settings you may not even get 30fps,but you can ask others whther lower fps is fine or not
if you want 30>= then you will need to invest in 6800gt or x800pro atleast,,maybe higher for lower system

hl2 you shd be able to play @ 1024*768,highest settings

both of them don't include aa and af though

doom3 you might be able to play @1280*1024,highest and no ADDITIONAL aa and af on.

these are probably ingame settings,refer to link to ee how they are tested.


----------



## PrinceHeart (May 16, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just returned from Mumbai last night.
Got the graphic card i was looking for. Or rather - got the costly one available there   

XFX GeForce 6800 Ultra
256MB DDR3
256Bit
AGP8X
DUAL DVI/S-Video OUT
3 yrs warranty from Big Byte Corp.
running on win98se and winxp_sp2
*Bundled Package:*
2 X DVI-SERIAL port socket
1 S-Video Cable
1 NVIDIA Driver's CD
1 X MOTOGP2
1 X X2-THE THREAT (2 CD)
1 X COMMANDOS - DESTINATION BERLIN (3 CD)

Cost = Rs. 32100 /- from Prime ABGB
Got 550W power supply for Rs. 5750 (before i had 300w)

Installed latest drivers for win9x and winxp from nvidia.com last nite.

So well - the cost went real UP with all this - i wasn't expecting - BUT it all well when it ends well. Looking good now though.

*Question:*
Bought a s-video to 3 rca cable
can see the desktop and the folders - had set the card on dual display
But when i open window media player and power dvd - can't see the movie. please help me out. Can't hear any sound either when i play any mp3 with media player and winamp.

This is the only problem i got for now. Rest seems working properly. Don't wanna overclock the card - since im just a novice with this. Don't wanna end up loosing everything.

Kindly try to help me out with the TV diaplay and sound problem please.

thanks


----------



## vegeta_killer (May 16, 2005)

i got my self P4 1.7 ,4x AGP i know it's a old machine but can u suggest me a good card .
but i got some querries.....

1.what the difference 4x , 8x n PCIe cards have n what else some one must have in there GPUs to play all up-end game

how much is it like to invest in them if i m just a novice in this field.


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

I saw on "ebay.in" some body was selling BFG 6800 Ultra OC just 4 Rs.29K
nice indeed!!!  I didn't wanted 2 buuuy b'coz I will buy my new PC when I go 2 MIT so I thought it might help u ppl

The biggest thing in that card is that the core at stock clocks 410Mhz instead of 400 Mhz (that's what oc means)
It gives 1yr comprehensive warranty and has good bundled goodies


----------



## hafees (May 17, 2005)

someone pls update the price list.


----------



## sam2211 (May 17, 2005)

thanks for the help akshayt, i was thinking of making the upgrade to pci-e,
how do i check which motherboard i have? also could u suggest some 
pci-e cards that are as good as the 6800gt and also the prices for the gt and pci-e.
thank u vry much


----------



## akshayt (May 18, 2005)

Just tell your motherboard.

Also,6800gt pci-e shod be starting at abt 24k.
THough x800xl you shd get around 20k.

Also,if somebody has 1.7ghz , he shd upgrade if not now then within few months as that is a bottlenekc also now since pci-e is out it is safer to stick with wit or atleast 8x.

THough ask others abt 4x.

just upgrade 1.7ghz


----------



## magnet (May 18, 2005)

okk guys...i want to know.........which card within  the range of 4.5k to 6k is good........

  my frnd needs it.....he is having intel 915 mobo original....well  i also think it has the pci-e feature.....

nyways now i want to gain some knowledge regarding cards..........i heard  that  card of pci sucks comparing too pci-e and agp...is it true????

next  out of all the  post i read here......the  2 companys which rule graphic industry r nvida (whtever) and   ati..........nvida make geforce....and the ati makes radeon(sorry....wht knowledge  i gain frm post is wht i m concluding...if i m wrong correct me)...........out of this 2 which makes better card than other.....  and wheredoes  asus and all stand??? also   wht is leadtek,powecolor gainward and all......other companies or part of the above 2........

 mor  questions ill post l8er  as they strike......
(i m newbie..in graphic card related thing....all games i hav played is with  onboard graphics....now i m trying to know  abt card........so my questions might look silly......some notes  by me may b in correct......ppl  plz correct me)


----------



## King_Niral (May 19, 2005)

the best cards are of Gainward and MSI which r priced at good rates !!!!!!


----------



## akshayt (May 19, 2005)

Radeon an geforce are the major and only graphic chipsets FOR GAMING that normally ppl take and are popular for gaming.
try to avoid ati as they have many driver etc probs,but if they give better bang for buck you MIGHT try them if their aren' that many probs.

cards are then made by companies like asus,ati etc using these chipsets i think.
For todays generatin card,asus shd be fine .
leadtek shd be fine
xfx is ok in india ,availbale many places

pci-e graphic card,
suggested buy
6600gt 128mb xfx i bought for 10.3
consider leadtek,though it has only 1 yr warranty and it is safe to go for 3yrs
consult others
otherbuy:
6600,for 7.5-8k and up

else geforce 6200 128mb or higher ,if 256mb then take ,


----------



## sandeeprao (May 20, 2005)

i need some help. is there a seperate sd ram for p4's??????


----------



## akshayt (May 20, 2005)

nowadays ddr is the most common vfm especially.

go to marker and try for sd 133 p4 ram
if it is expensive,change mobo

why do you want slow sd?


----------



## mukherjee (May 20, 2005)

Hi pals.

I have Athlon XP 2600+ Barton @ 1.92G, nforce 2 mobo with 8x AGP + 512 MB DDR 333.

I want to buy a new dx9 based card. Budget-5.5-7k.

I researched a bit and found:  

1)XFX Geforce FX 5200-256 mb/128 bit---> 2.9k
2)XFX Geforce FX 5700LE-256 mb/128 bit---> 5.7k
3)XFX Geforce 6200 Agp 8X-256 mb/128 bit---> 5.8k

What card should I go for. Please reply ASAP as it is an urgent upgrade


----------



## akshayt (May 20, 2005)

your first 2 options , don't go with them

you may consider your third option
better still look for 6600 128mb agp 128bit

or if not possible radeon 9600pro or higher 128mb
,is 9500pro available thogh it probably isn't dx 9


----------



## mukherjee (May 20, 2005)

Hi guyz,

Wat is the price for 6600 128mb/256mb? are they 128 bit? gddr memory?


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> Hi guyz,
> 
> Wat is the price for 6600 128mb/256mb? are they 128 bit? gddr memory?



Check www.techmirchi.com for prices online.............They have leadtek and xfx. 
Yes gddr memory is there and on the newer more expensive 6600Gt you get gddr3 memory. Yes these are 128bit.


----------



## akshayt (May 20, 2005)

actually you shd spend as much as possible on 3d card and there is no comparison betwenn 6600 and 6600gt

go for min:
6600gt 
x800,provided it has no probs,seem to read something abt X800s
6800,sometimes it does loose to 6600gt

go for pci-e
recommended:
6800gt 256mb or higher or wait for next gen if you have decent card 
X800pro/xl 
X850pro or higher


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 22, 2005)

i think geforce 6200 agp by xfx shud be the next best bet for casual gamers..who are thinking of gng for the geforce 5200/5700/radeon 9600..i think its got more features than its pci-e counterpart..and it has all the features of the new-gen cards..though u wont be able to put the eye candy on...however at a price of 5600 only..wat more can u xpect..!!!
so according to me this is the best vfm card in the entry level segment.


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

hey go in for the 5700le 128mb oz it costs 3950 !!! it comes with s-media !!!!
HEy i think go in for a cheap chard now the save up and when ati and nVidia introduce their latest chipsets the rates of the present cards will fall then u will have a bigger range to choose from !!!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2005)

hi pals

is there ne software which tells me all that i need to know abt my card, features and all?   names , links are most welcome


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

isn't 9600pro better than 6200 in majority of the games?

also,for low budget you may opt for radeon 9600pro


----------



## george101 (May 23, 2005)

*Please help*

*Anyone please recommend a graphics card which can be used on pci slot having transform and lightning, and pixel shading support and can play most of the games. 256MB card is preferrable.My budjet is 3.5k*


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

You will need to find one though for 3.5k you may not get something too good.

pci interface is old for graphic card and used to be expensive and you may not find a wide range so easily.

Just tell us which motherboard do you have so that you can be recommended a new one with oboard graphics or new agp card etc.


----------



## george101 (May 23, 2005)

*My computer is only 5 months old and i dont want to buy another motherboard so early
Can you please give me the list of good graphics card available with their price (which can be used on PCI slot)*


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> hey go in for the 5700le 128mb oz it costs 3950 !!! it comes with s-media !!!!
> HEy i think go in for a cheap chard now the save up and when ati and nVidia introduce their latest chipsets the rates of the present cards will fall then u will have a bigger range to choose from !!!!
> 
> CHEERS !!!



Never buy an le version of any cards they are always under-preformes and always are made using the worst batch of chips.......


----------



## sagsall4u (May 23, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> For the budget aroung 6k the FX 5700 would be the best bet. It should be around 6-6.5k.



 i think going for the 6600 would be better


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

did you not get my point?

if it is just 5months old why did you buy without agp/pci-e slot?

also,give your config.

for amd 939 ,
you can take msi rs 480,though not recommended but...


----------



## george101 (May 23, 2005)

I didnt know about agp/pci-e at that time
anyway my config is

intel P4 2.4 Ghz
intel 845GVSR (orginal) motherboard
256 Mb Ram
40 GB HDD


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

for playing new games you shd consider 512mb-1gb ram total.

also,your cpu is also not very powerfull are you a gamer?


----------



## King_Niral (May 24, 2005)

@george101 i have seen the PCI GeForce 2 Mx 400 with 64mb thats a T&L card no pixel and vertex shaders !!!! if im not mstakes there is a Geforce Fx 5200 with 64 or 128 mb ram in PCI slot mode !!!!

Its not very good though !!! BUT it is Much better Then ur Present ONBOARD SOLUTION !!!!

Don't Take Advise FROME KIDS !!!!
THEY CAN't UNDERSTAND THEM SELVES ADVISE DENE CHALE !!! EXAMPLE :-akshayt


Cheers !!!!


----------



## mukherjee (May 24, 2005)

george101 said:
			
		

> I didnt know about agp/pci-e at that time
> anyway my config is
> 
> intel P4 2.4 Ghz
> ...




You fall in my league man. 8) I think I saw a GF4MX TnL PCI card going for abt 2300+tax. Maybe a little bit of research is all that U need man. Happy gamin'.   Take care n don't worry, the graphix lord is on ur side. Maybe u could consider a Geforce FX 5300 based solution


----------



## akshayt (May 24, 2005)

There are games that are not supported on geforce 4mx and anyways geforce 3 ti is better.

Also,the game battlefield 2 , i read geforce 4 isn't supported.

also,geforce fx 5200 might not be better than geforce 3 ti ,ask others though.

you shd consider radeon 8500 ,9000,9500,9550,9600 series


----------



## backfromhell4u (May 25, 2005)

*Graphics Card..!!*

I wanna upgrade my PC so I can finally play some of the latest games available. Right now I have the following (v.old)specs of my PC:
PIII 863MHz 128 MB RAM OS-Windows XP
Motherboard-D815EEA2  4X,2X,1X Universal AGP Connector for AGP Add in Cards
3 DIMM Sockets for 133-MHz SDRAM Memory Up to 512MB

I am almost sure to upgrade my RAM to 512 MB. But the graphics card is a problem. Which graphics card would support my system and have direct x 9.0 compatibility. Please suggest which models of Nvidia Or ATI would be ideal for my PC and would work on it normally.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 25, 2005)

i am reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy confused as to which brand for the 6600gt i should buy. gainward golden sample, leadtek, gigabyte or asus. pls pls help. i am myself a big gainward fan. but i have seen at many sites that sometimes the gainward doesn't perform better than the other brands. and pls do not suggest xfx. i ain't gonna buy it


----------



## dg_210 (May 25, 2005)

good news is u have a agp slot on ur board

bad news is well...its a old proccy, so i guess u shld match it with something low power like fx5700 non ultra or LE or if u really wanna go low budget then the fx5200 

just blindly upgrade to the max supported ram tho


----------



## pimpom (May 25, 2005)

There is really no "ideal" match for a particular config. It depends on your budget, your needs and expectations. You can use just about any recent AGP card whether 4x or 8x (not PCI-E cards of course).

In the nVidia range, all video cards in the FX5000 series and 6000 series are DX9 compliant. In the ATI lineup DX9 compliance starts from the Radeon 9500 and X300 upwards.

Prices start from a little over 2k to over 20k. Your CPU is slow by today's standards, so even if you can afford to buy the high-end cards, their power will be largely wasted unless you plan to upgrade the rest of your system in the near future.

Suggestion : go for a low to mid-range card. We'll be able to make more specific suggestions if you state your approximate budget.


----------



## aditya169 (May 25, 2005)

*Good gRAPHIC cARD -5000 to 6000 Rs For DOoM 3 and half life2*

HI i am having amd 2800+ with asus K8S-MX m.b 52 ddr ram

please suggest me a good pci-express card  which will run half life 2 , doom 3 at good frames My buget is around RS 5000-6000

AND please tell mow much v ram does that card contain with prices


THANKS 
Aditya


----------



## aditya169 (May 25, 2005)

its 512 mb ram


----------



## aditya169 (May 25, 2005)

And please see that the card should be direct x 9 .c compatible
thanks


----------



## aditya169 (May 25, 2005)

please tell a graphic card PCI _EXPRESS for K8S-MX mb amd 2800+ which is dx9.c compatible around 5000 rs


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2005)

U can get a XFX GeForce 6200 256 MB nonTC agp8x ....it should be priced around 6k ...its the only dx9c compatible card in ur budget ....


----------



## aditya169 (May 25, 2005)

thats  a AGP CARD I WAS THINKING OF PCI EXPRESS CARD


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2005)

does ur mobo has a pcix16 slot ????? i think ur confused about pcix1 slot and the pcix16 slot .... u need a pcix16 slot for a pcix grahics card .....

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=377&l1=3&l2=14&l3=149

if that is ur card the u'll have to go for an agp8x card .....


----------



## aditya169 (May 25, 2005)

hi THANKS FOR SAVING ME I WAS ABOUT TO BUY THAT CARD

ok I got a choice  for amd 64 2800+ with  K8S-MX


or p4 ht technology with   D915GAV    m.b   which one is better 

and please suggest a pci express card for D9155gav


and  deathvirus_me are you on yahoo messanger i would like to ask y many questions


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2005)

Go for the amd64 2800+ with Asus K8S-MX .. get a 6200 agp8x card ....but if u can put in some more cash then go for a 6600 256mb agp8x priced at around 8k's

dont worry about future proofness .... i've heard that the 7800's will have their agp variants ......


----------



## rohanbee (May 25, 2005)

Gainward's particular model that you are referring to is quite good according to Tom's hardware. Which definately know what they are talking about. 
Leadtek and eVga are also very highly rated by forum members on many forums.


----------



## rohanbee (May 25, 2005)

Ideally its better for you to upgrade your system first than the graphics card!!


----------



## mamba (May 25, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> i am reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy confused as to which brand for the 6600gt i should buy. gainward golden sample, leadtek, gigabyte or asus. pls pls help. i am myself a big gainward fan. but i have seen at many sites that sometimes the gainward doesn't perform better than the other brands. and pls do not suggest xfx. i ain't gonna buy it



go 4 gainward 4 sure

post the price when u buy 1


----------



## akshayt (May 25, 2005)

asus may turn out fine but have read also probs with 6600gt asus

xfx for cheap easy avail
leadtek might be even cheaper,might give better games,might have better cooling or heatsink or somethig but warranty 1yr might be and avail be less


----------



## khandu (May 25, 2005)

I need a PCIe Graphics card

I need it in 2 segment.. 

one under 10,000 mark

and another under 17000 mark

plz suggest.. i am open to both ATI and Geforce.. 

I prefer ATI... dont know y


----------



## akshayt (May 25, 2005)

i prefer nvidia,ati has many probs with drivers etc

for abt 10k you can get 6600gt 128mb 

for abt 19k or so you may get X800xl,ask others for latest prices


----------



## wizrulz (May 25, 2005)

R there any new PCI-e Graphics card to be launched??? IS there any hope of the prices of PCI-e fallaing more? .


----------



## khandu (May 25, 2005)

some1 gave me the following pricing

XFX 6600GT 128 MB : Rs. 7850
XFX 6600GT 256 MB : Rs. 12700
Gigabyte 6600GT 128 MB : Rs. 9850

All PCI-e

Is it fine??

which is better XFX or Gigabyte??

What other options ?? any in ATI ???


----------



## supersaiyan (May 26, 2005)

well the gainward 6600gt golden sample is for 12000 delhi price from mediatech india.


----------



## mamba (May 26, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> some1 gave me the following pricing
> 
> XFX 6600GT 128 MB : Rs. 7850
> XFX 6600GT 256 MB : Rs. 12700
> ...



if u can manage , go 4 gaiward 6600gt golden sample . do post the price , as n when u get 1


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

Hmm.. lemme see

i will try to get mumbai pricing.. 

any other suggestions ??

seems no1 likes ATI or has ATI not launched any PCIe cards??


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

I contacted Gainward dealer in Mumbai and he had only 1 card in PCI-e

Gainward 6600 non-GT 256MB DDR3 : Rs. 7250 approx 

hows this ??


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

Here are the Pricing i got after a couple of phone calls ( All PCI-e Cards )

XFX 6600 NON-GT 128 MB : Rs. 6,500
XFX 6600 NON-GT 256 MB : Rs. 6,950
XFX 6600GT 128 MB : Rs. 11,500
XFX 6600GT 256 MB : Rs. 12,700
XFX 6800GT : Rs. 23,500
XFX 6800 Ultra : Rs. 33,000

GIGBYTE 6600GT 128 MB : Rs. 9,850

GAINWARD 6600 NON-GT 256MB DDR3 : Rs. 7250 approx

So what u ppl suggest 

1) For under 10K Category
2) For under 17K Category

I could not find gaiward 6600gt golden sample.. XFX Floods Mumbai Market...


----------



## akshayt (May 26, 2005)

Plz tell why you want 2 cards.

also,check specs(speed,memory interface etc),games,bundle,warranty,genuinity of shop etc before buying

i bought xfx 6600gt 128mb pci-e for 10300

asus/xfx 6600gt 256mb pci-e was offered to me for 14k

i read that leadtek gives for 9k and thier bundle also may be better,amy be giving chaos theory,doom 3 etc

for abt 10k
go for 6600gt 128mb/256mb pci-e

for abt 18-20k go for x800xl
though in doom3 it may ot be that good,sometimes may be equal to 6600gt in doom3


----------



## akshayt (May 26, 2005)

Plz tell why you want 2 cards.

also,check specs(speed,memory interface etc),games,bundle,warranty,genuinity of shop etc before buying

i bought xfx 6600gt 128mb pci-e for 10300

asus/xfx 6600gt 256mb pci-e was offered to me for 14k

i read that leadtek gives for 9k and thier bundle also may be better,amy be giving chaos theory,doom 3 etc

for abt 10k
go for 6600gt 128mb/256mb pci-e

for abt 18-20k go for x800xl
though in doom3 it may ot be that good,sometimes /one time or more or less may be equal to 6600gt in doom3


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

i did not say i want two cards

PLZ PLZPLZ read.. i just said to categorise them.. if i have that much cash.. 

damn .. ppl dont understand at all


----------



## wizrulz (May 26, 2005)

@ akshayt y do u post twice and spam, even if u post it by mistake u can delete it, u should know that by now ur a "Digitized! member " now .
 Can any one tell me which is better between 6600gt and non gt (pci-e) , why and which company should i go for for gt and non gt both along with price???


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 26, 2005)

try the xfx gf 6200 128 mb pcix...should be round 5k


----------



## aditya169 (May 27, 2005)

which company's card is it?nvida


----------



## kunwar (May 27, 2005)

*6200 is launched in india around 1 month ago*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> U can get a XFX GeForce 6200 256 MB nonTC agp8x ....it should be priced around 6k ...its the only dx9c compatible card in ur budget ....


256 mb GREAT!


----------



## krishnathelord (May 27, 2005)

> which company's card is it?nvida



nvidia is the chipset or the proccessor the brands are asus, gigabyte, Xfx, leadtek, winfast and others


----------



## icecoolz (May 27, 2005)

this should be in the graphics card thread which is here: 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761

reporting this. I request others to direct the users to the appropriate threads so that we can minimise such threads. Serves the forum better dont you think


----------



## akshayt (May 27, 2005)

isn't winfast a card/series of leadtek?


----------



## mako_123 (May 27, 2005)

What is the SMPS requirement of GE Force 6200  . Will it work on 300 W.


----------



## blade_runner (May 27, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> What is the SMPS requirement of GE Force 6200  . Will it work on 300 W.


If its rated @ true 300W then it shud work without any problems unless u have a lot of optical drives and Hdds


----------



## blade_runner (May 27, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> Here are the Pricing i got after a couple of phone calls ( All PCI-e Cards )
> 
> XFX 6600 NON-GT 128 MB : Rs. 6,500
> XFX 6600 NON-GT 256 MB : Rs. 6,950
> ...


The gainward 6600GT golden sample was available with mediatech last time afaik for 11.5+VAT. Among these cards you could go for the gigabyte 6600GT, gr8 card, quality components ! The 6600 aint worth it since the price difference is too low between the GT and nongt.


----------



## khandu (May 28, 2005)

was it 256 MB or 128 MB ???

I called up mediatech and they r stupid.. they said PCIe dosent have GT series.. 

I am thinking to go for Geforce 6600GT 256 MB.. After a lot of review reading X700 ATI was a close call.. but Geforce beats it.. 

Please tell me which company 

XFX / Gainward / Club 3D etc...

and pricing plz if anyone has it..


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 29, 2005)

hello ppl..
wats the cheapest available geforce 6600gt?(agp)
i want a card in the range 9000-10000..
also how much power supply does it require?
i have a combo drive,2 fans and 120 gb hdd. and am running on a 300 watts psu..oh and i also have a geforce 5200.
and is there a considerable difference between geforce 6600 non gt(agp) and 6600 gt(agp)?


----------



## khandu (May 29, 2005)

there is a hell of diff between non GT and GT.. definetly go for GT6600

can some1 still suggest me company for 6600GT 128 or 256 MB

and can some tell me the phone number of lami shop sellling gainward golden sample.. mediatech is saying they dont have 6600GT


----------



## blade_runner (May 29, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> was it 256 MB or 128 MB ???
> 
> I called up mediatech and they r stupid.. they said PCIe dosent have GT series..
> 
> ...


No point in getting the 256Mb version, it doesnt benefit afaik on the 6600GT. Settle for the 128Mb version. Get the gigabyte or gainward or leadtek, cost arnd 11-13k for the respective brands. Get XFX as the last option. Recently they have been having some troubles with the AGP 6600GT


----------



## blade_runner (May 29, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hello ppl..
> wats the cheapest available geforce 6600gt?(agp)
> i want a card in the range 9000-10000..
> also how much power supply does it require?
> ...


The best card in that range is the 6600GT without doubt ! The 6600GT is arnd  40-50% faster than the nongt so i wud go for the GT. Also you might have 2 invest in a true rated 400W psu once you get a 6600GT. The cheapest ones are the leadtek and XFX which are in the 10.5-11k region.


----------



## cvvikram (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

How is nvidia  Geforce MX4000 Graphic card.....Does it support H T&L...


----------



## ASH18MARCH (May 30, 2005)

hi i was going through this forum nice to see that there are such a lot of helpfull people out hereare some suggestion which will help one in making choice one needs to be clear of 2 things 1)purpose
2) budget 
purpose- weither one wants for gaming or one wants for using it for video editng or cg ,3d purpose
2)budget i dont think so i need to tell u any thing regarding this 
if one is taking a card for causal gaming one should go for a card like nvidia 6600 which will be coming soon any thing with 128 mb ram and ya find out about thepipe lines never go for the top most card go for one below the top most 
if one is taking a card for hardcore gaming there is no better card then 6800 gt right now please dont go for ati  card the drivers are not so good also this card can be used for programs like 3d studio max maya  but the ati card is bad in this dept as it is known to have a lot of problems with maya 
6800 gt works ok 
but if you are going for use of application like maya 3d studio max please go for a proffesional card like a qudro tho its not so great with games its card drivers are specifically written for 3d application ther is a way of making a 6800 gt card into quadro you can go to www.cgtalk .com go to hard ware forum were the procidure is given but one this procidure is carried out u can say good bye to games but its worth as a qudro is quiet expensive i am not sure weither a qudro is avilable in india it should be just find out and be sure what card u buy because they loose their value fast bye


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 1, 2005)

i thought that ati have got ridden of the driver problem thing. have they?


----------



## khandu (Jun 2, 2005)

I have used radeon for 2 years.. never had problems with their drivers


----------



## blueshift (Jun 2, 2005)

Can Geforce FX 5200 run on my 4X AGP port?


----------



## sandeeprao (Jun 2, 2005)

yup it can


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 2, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> isn't winfast a card/series of leadtek?


Sure it is.


----------



## asdf1223 (Jun 2, 2005)

*6600gt queries*

leadtek cards offer sct and pop:ww cost rs.9600-10850(tdh overclocked version).it is for pci-e.even zebronics has its own graphics cards but not tested yet.their agp 6600gt cards cost 9-10k last time i checked.


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 2, 2005)

hmm at lamington every shop now also has BIG 6600 gt cards...cost from 9.5-10.5k...
and i heard its pretty good at over clocking!!!
and ya the mediatech guys are stupid man..
they tell me that the no company manufactured 6600gt cards for pci-e ..... i wtf????????? is wrong with them... 
do i have to tell then that i`m a ditributor and not a end user to get them to tell me that ya a 6600 gt for pci-e is avaialble!!!
lol


----------



## sam2211 (Jun 3, 2005)

heyppl, i  was reading a comparism between cards wen i came across this:
GeForce 6600 GT
 500 MHz : core speed
 4000 MTexels/s: Fill rate
 128-bits : Memory bus bandwidth
 GDDR3 : Memory type
 500 MHz : Memory speed
 16.00 GB/s : Memory bandwidth

GeForce 6800 GT
 350 MHz               
 5600 MTexels/s
 256-bits
 GDDR3
 500 MHz
 32.00 GB/s

is the core spped of the 6600gt really more? but the 6800gt is mch better at everything else so does the core speed matter tat much?
i got the stats from www.rojakpot.com  under article database, graphics card comparism v8.0


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 3, 2005)

hmm doesn`t the 6600 gt have a memory clock speed of 1 ghz.. cause my 6600 gt does..


----------



## sam2211 (Jun 4, 2005)

hmm,that is intresting , never heard of a 6600gt with a 1000mhz core, i dont think their is any card with that core speed i think a radeon tops the list with 750mhz, any way back to my previoius question how important is the core speed, and is the 600gt,s more than that of the 6800 gt????


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 4, 2005)

sam2211 said:
			
		

> hmm,that is intresting , never heard of a 6600gt with a 1000mhz core, i dont think their is any card with that core speed i think a radeon tops the list with 750mhz, any way back to my previoius question how important is the core speed, and is the 600gt,s more than that of the 6800 gt????



Sam, whr do u find "core speed 1000 Mhz"..... the memory clock was mentioned to be at 1000 MHz and thts tru 4 6800GT series coz they hv 500MHz GDDR3 RAM chips....(i.e. 500x2)....no GPU till now has reached core speed of 1000 Mhz.....


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 5, 2005)

the core speed is 500 mhz. and the memory clock speed is 1000 mhz.. that`s what the nivida panel says..


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 6, 2005)

@sam2211: The 6800GT is a much faster card than the 6600GT more than twice as fast ! 

@godzi_85: Yes all 6600Gts are clocked @ 500/1Ghz for the core and memory resp.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 6, 2005)

geforce 4 shd have tnl

but don't take geforce 4,fx

also there are games that don't support geforce 4mx
atleast not 440 possibly

also a game has come/will come that won't support geforce 4 (that probably won't support geofrce 4 ti or atleast not even at minimum)


----------



## Geforce (Jun 6, 2005)

I would like to point out a small detail that was missed out :

PIXEL PIPELINES

Geforce 6600 GT = 8 pixel pipelines
Geforce 6800 GT = 16 pixel pipelines

It makes huge performance difference.

But 6600GT beats Geforce 6800 non-GT
which has 12 pixel pipelines hands down 
merely on the basis of higher clock speed.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 6, 2005)

yup 16 pixel pipelines does give a tremendous boost in performance but u can see it only at higher resolutions(>1024x768) with FSAA and AF enabled. At lower res. the 6600GT shows much better performance than 6800GT..but as soon the res. is increased and all effects are turned on 6800GT takes up the lead... also heard tht ATi latest GPU R520 comes with 32 Pixel pipelines and whopping 512 MB GDDR3....with 750 Mhz core clock...ummmm, dreaming to possess one of such siblings when nVidia releases a similar GPU (7800 series may be)


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a gameing rig with following configurations:
P4 3.2 HT
Intel 915 GAV motherboard
512 MB DDR 400 MHZ Ram
160 samsung SAta hard disk
17 " sony Lcd monitor

Can anybody suggest me a good PCI-E graphics card . I can spend upto- 15K.


----------



## mamba (Jun 6, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> I have a gameing rig with following configurations:
> P4 3.2 HT
> Intel 915 GAV motherboard
> 512 MB DDR 400 MHZ Ram
> ...



go 4 gainward 6600GT golden sample


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 7, 2005)

@chirayu garg : go for an XFX GeForce 6600GT 128MB ddr3 Extreme Gamer's Edition ... higher clocks at stock i think at 550/1050... should come with 1.6ns ram ... so with good cooling u can look at speed of 600/1200 easily ..
*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurations.jspa?seriesId=42
browse to find that card ... compare it with normal 6600GT's ..


the 6600GT doesn't beat the 6800nu easily ... its a tight race at high resolutions with aa,af .. and an oc'ed 6800nu can easily beat an oc'ed 6600GT ..mainly due to the additional 4 pipelines and the 256bit memory interface .....


----------



## akshayt (Jun 7, 2005)

in many game 6800 is ahead of 6600gt but sometimes it looses.

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/2004-27gpu2.html

you want graphic card

an idea is take a card for abt 10k and save another 5k-7k and take another card for abt 10-12k after abt a yr.

but if you can afford a new card then,then consider leadtek 6600gt box oced one for nearly 12k
also,consider 256mb 6600gt asus / xfx for 14k

also,X800XL for abt 19-20k might be found lower somewhere now
also,try to find X800


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 7, 2005)

PLease tell me prices of the following:
gainward 6600GT golden sample
XFX GeForce 6600GT 128MB ddr3 Extreme Gamer's Edition
and all 6600GT & 6800GT models in market 
of 128MB and 256MB.


----------



## sandeeprao (Jun 7, 2005)

is there any 6600gt's with a 256-bit  memory interface


----------



## deepakd (Jun 7, 2005)

how  much does a gainward 6800 gt cost and where can i get it in delhi.


----------



## deepakd (Jun 7, 2005)

how  much does a gainward 6800 gt cost and where can i get it in delhi.


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 7, 2005)

sandeeprao said:
			
		

> is there any 6600gt's with a 256-bit  memory interface


Nope ! Its 128 bit only ! 

@deepakd: Chk out SMC international in delhi and the 6800Gt costs arnd 23k


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 8, 2005)

PLease tell me prices of the following: 
gainward 6600GT golden sample 
XFX GeForce 6600GT 128MB ddr3 Extreme Gamer's Edition 
and all 6600GT & 6800GT models in market 
of 128MB and 256MB.
Only PCI-E models


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 8, 2005)

deepakd said:
			
		

> how  much does a gainward 6800 gt cost and where can i get it in delhi.


Gainward 6800 GT will cost you 26k. Check nehru place.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey our local dealer says he has a Gainward 6600 256MB DDR (non GT) for 8000/-.Is it worth buying? Is there any other option for around 8k??
Is a 6600 non GT better than a 5900 or 9800 non pro?


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 9, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Hey our local dealer says he has a Gainward 6600 256MB DDR (non GT) for 8000/-.Is it worth buying? Is there any other option for around 8k??
> Is a 6600 non GT better than a 5900 or 9800 non pro?


It shud be better than the 9800 no pro and the 5900, but for 8k its too costly. Considering that adding 2.5 more u can get the 6600GT which is farc better card than the 6600.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2005)

hey ppl..

i need 2 buy a card under 5ks....

which 1 do u think is best....4 me.... i play games regularly...

5200 or 6200 or 9600 ??? or which 1 in my budget....

needed help fast, as i m goin 2 blore in 2 days...

so i can get 1 from there....

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## aadipa (Jun 10, 2005)

ATi 9550/9600 will be around 6K


----------



## akshayt (Jun 10, 2005)

6600gt comes for 10k and under now

don't  buy 6600
it may be equal to 9800
256mb g6600gt was for 14k then


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2005)

i m getting 9600 at 4.5k...

so should i go in for it...or not...

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 11, 2005)

leadtek dual gpu 6600 gt !!! nice!

*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_duopx6600_gttdhextreme_1.html


----------



## sam2211 (Jun 13, 2005)

ok i ve made up my mind to go for a 6800gt, is Rs 23500 good price? thats the price at zoom electronics in bangalore any suggestions of wer i could get a better price in bangalore. or does anyone feel that i should go in for another card in the same price range?
thanks a lot for the help
sam


----------



## esokairuk (Jun 14, 2005)

*Graphic Card and MODs*

I think its a gr8    idea that this thread is now on to discuss the topics of graphics cards and MODs I was searching for just this thread it seems to me! Anyways I have a couple of Questions.

My Computer is pretty old, bought it way back in 1998 or something.. Its a PIII 733Mhz.    My problem is that, my MB, a Mercury MXVLA Chipset has no AGP slot. I was considering a graphic card upgrade for my system, now thats out of the question, can anybody suggest how i can get a graphic card for my system, sidestepping this obstacle?

And one more thing.. I'm very interested in Game MOds and making my own one day, which is the best software out there that i should get?


----------



## KillerX (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok so this question might have been asked atleast a million times...

nVidia or ATi???

I need a good graphics card for around 10k. So I have 2 options GeForce 6600GT(128MB) or the Radeon 9600 Pro(or better??)

Both are AGP, which is fine coz i'm going for AMD anyway. No PCIx till abt 2yrs! So any advice guys. I need a AGP card which is one step below the best...

Thanks a ton...


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me a graphics card within 12k-13k


----------



## Ringwraith (Jun 14, 2005)

hi guys...well i m buying a PCI-E gfx card ..... ill probably buy the 6600GT as many of u have suggested...the problem is I am new to the city Hyderabad...and am not sure of where to find stuff.
Any help in this matter wud be appreciated!


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 14, 2005)

KillerX: 

Nvidia 6600GT will be the best bet right now in your price range. Beats the 9800 Pro and Platinums quite easily. So go for that. 

AnilThomas26: 

I would say the same man. Esp in your price range. PCI-E versions of the 6600GT is easily available in the range ur lookin for.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 14, 2005)

Details about gainward powerpack ultra 2100 128mb.

Hi ! Have any of u guyz used this card . if yes please tell me it's performance and how much it cost you(the price). and other details would be helpful, as i want to buy this card. I have p4 3.0GHz prescott with an original intel 865gbf mb with agp 8x slot. If anyone can could tell the price for kolkata it would be nice. Any alternative opption for this card would be helpful. I have a 400w psu will it be sufficient to run this card.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 14, 2005)

Details about gainward powerpack ultra 2100 128mb.

Hi ! Have any of u guyz used this card . if yes please tell me it's performance and how much it cost you(the price). and other details would be helpful, as i want to buy this card. I have p4 3.0GHz prescott with an original intel 865gbf mb with agp 8x slot. If anyone can could tell the price for kolkata it would be nice. Any alternative opption for this card would be helpful. I have a 400w psu will it be sufficient to run this card.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 14, 2005)

If you wanna buy graphic card in agp:
go for 6600gt for abt 10k range
6800 can also be consdiered for abt 14k
6800gt and all for over 20k

for pci-e
6600gt for abt 10k range
for abt 18-20k you can consider x800xl


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 14, 2005)

I need a PCI-E based Card which one is better also please tell me its price:

1* Gainward Ultra 1960 PCX GF6600 128MB

2* Gigabyte GV-NX66T128D-3 NVIDIA 6600GT   
    PCI-E Graphics Card

3* XFX 6600 GT AGP 128 MB


----------



## hafees (Jun 14, 2005)

which is the best graphics card around a 5k budget?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 15, 2005)

Can anyone compare a 6600 GT128 nd 6600 non GT 256 with GF 5 FX series cards. For example will a 6600 non GT be equal to a 5900 Ultra ?
PLZ reply immediately. 
In my place Gainward 256 6600 is available for 8k nd XFX 6600GT for 11.7k.
Iwant to choose one of them quickly.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Price of Graphics Card*

I need a PCI-E based Card which one is better also please tell me its price: 

1* Gainward Ultra 1960 PCX GF6600 128MB 

2* Gigabyte GV-NX66T128D-3 NVIDIA 6600GT 
PCI-E Graphics Card 

3* XFX 6600 GT AGP 128 MB


----------



## magnet (Jun 15, 2005)

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_graphiccard1_18may05.jpg

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_graphiccard2_18may05.jpg


----------



## akshayt (Jun 15, 2005)

if you ask me i would rather get 128mb geforce 6600gt over these cards if really need to :
256mb geforce 6600
256mb fx 5950ultra oced
256mb radeon 9800xt

for abt 5k you can consider radeon 9600pro and geforce 6200


----------



## sam2211 (Jun 16, 2005)

hey like i said i got a price of 23500 for the 6800gt pci-e, akshayt u mentioned that the x800xl is a good buy between 18-20k  so which is the better card is the x800xl better or is the 6800gt better???
thanks


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 17, 2005)

X800xl is a better deal in terms of price.. you can save almost 4-5k on the card as the performance difference isn`t much in most games. though the 6800 gt does outperform the x800xl in some games but that diff is much to write about either..

@john the ultimate -  ya 400 watts powersupply would be good enough for the card(if you overclock then you might wanna consider 450)

@anil thomas - gainward is the best(followed by gigabyte and xfx)...


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jun 18, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> which brand?
> i mean gigabyte, asus, gainward, xfx, etc
> plz specify





My opinion is for XFX. To choose a great one go for 3Dmark test.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 19, 2005)

if you don't live in india
forget xfx

try leadtek,asus etc


----------



## akshayt (Jun 19, 2005)

for doom3 a x800xl may prform equal to 6600gt though atleazst sometime.s

try here

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/2004-27gpu2.html


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 23, 2005)

Any dealer in delhi selling 6660 gt for 10k?


----------



## anispace (Jun 24, 2005)

whts the price of XFX geforce 6600gt (PCI-E) in mumbai??

also wts the price of the AGP version??


----------



## KillerX (Jun 24, 2005)

Would it possible to add a PCI-Express graphics card over a Intel GMA900 Controller. My mobo is the 915g which says it has a PCI express bus... Does it mean there is a PCIx slot or just that the mobo supports PCIx?

If there is PCIx slot then, I would definitely want to get a good PCIx Graphics card for around 5k. Any suggestions? I was thinking of the FX5700LE...


----------



## magnet (Jun 24, 2005)

intel 915g is a pci based mobo.......only a pci -e card will work.......it doesnt support agp....


----------



## akshayt (Jun 25, 2005)

xfx 6600gt pci-e i bought from smc for 10300 

big sells for 9850 or something
big sells agp for 10k
atleast did as read or something


----------



## yash (Jun 25, 2005)

in which brands is the x800 available in india?
i found a review of the HIS x800 on guru3d.com and found its cooling technology the best.it sucks air from the cabinet and blows the hot air out through the back.any other card implemented that as of yet?


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

yash said:
			
		

> in which brands is the x800 available in india?
> i found a review of the HIS x800 on guru3d.com and found its cooling technology the best.it sucks air from the cabinet and blows the hot air out through the back.any other card implemented that as of yet?


Gigabyte X800 pro is the most powerful X800pro GPU in the market. Therefore go for it it's the best. HIS is also pretty good it runs cooler than any other X800 card.


----------



## yash (Jun 26, 2005)

but is it available in india?which dealer? and the cost too if u can.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

yash said:
			
		

> but is it available in india?which dealer? and the cost too if u can.


Gigabyte is available. HIS should be available i am not sure. Which one have you decided? Go for Gigabyte. Do you overclock your graphic card?


----------



## yash (Jun 26, 2005)

no i dont oc my card but i havent decided which one i`ll go 4 i like the looks and coolin mechanism of his cards though.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 26, 2005)

leadtek 6800gt for 17k


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 26, 2005)

Whats the price of gainward 6600 gt. Heard somewhere that it was going to be priced less than xfx.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

yash said:
			
		

> no i dont oc my card but i havent decided which one i`ll go 4 i like the looks and coolin mechanism of his cards though.



Then simply go for Gigabyte X800pro. It's the best. It runs cool as well. Tempeartures isn't a problem with this card. I think it will cost you around 15-16 k in new delhi not exactly sure.



			
				KHUBBU said:
			
		

> Whats the price of gainward 6600 gt. Heard
> somewhere that it was going to be priced less than xfx.



Gainward 6600GT -RS 10,200 in new delhi


----------



## yash (Jun 26, 2005)

why cant i see my signature that i just added?
well forget that, could u direct me to a review of the gigabit x800 pro?
fine the card dosent have problems with heat, but if its spewing hot air inside my cabinet, the other components might have difficulty working to their best potential....thats what i feel and was opting for the ice q cooling technology on the his cards


----------



## yash (Jun 26, 2005)

oh ok i se why i didnt get the siggies on the other posts


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 27, 2005)

@Delpiero,
plz tell the dealer name and address also.
Thankz


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 27, 2005)

*whats good in bangkok?*

CAn anyone tell me if any comp part is cheaper and better in bangkok??? My realtives will be going there so can anyone tell me fast?


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 28, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> @Delpiero,
> plz tell the dealer name and address also.
> Thankz


Mass communications, Nehru place Ph no. 9810042763. This shop has Gainward and XFX cards. Hope it helps.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 29, 2005)

*hi*

forget the x800pro

consider
agp: 6800gt 256mb
pcie800xl/6800gt 256mb
try to take 3yr warranty , is the card goes after a yr  especially with powercolour and club3d especially their ati stuff
try 3yrs warrnty


----------



## sidvarman (Jul 1, 2005)

i'm looking for an 8X AGP card with 256MB memory. whats the best performing cards? if the answer can be put in price ranges would be great. not too fond of Ati but open to suggestions. currently on a 5600XT with 128 MB memory and is a bottleneck in overall system performace. not looking at PCI express ones as will need to get new mobo and proc as well.
current config:

AMD 3000+
ASUS K8S-MX
512 RAM @ 333Mhz
128 MB RAM nVidia 5600XT
120 GB SATA Seagate HDD
Creative Live! 5.1


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 1, 2005)

sidvarman:
6800nu from BIG is between 13-14 K. Better deal is the 6800GT which has come down to 18K in Mumbai. Whats ur budget ? Also the 6600GT is available for 10.5K. Mate you dont need a 256 MB card. Trust me the price to performance betwen the 128 MB and the 256 MB cards are negligible.


----------



## sidvarman (Jul 2, 2005)

no real budget as such. just looking for a card that will make the system workable for at least a year (being optimistic). saw real time how fast a 64MB top Nvidia card was out for being a BAD BOY to a wimpy. 6800 series and the 6600 ones you mentioned are the AGP slot ones right? here in b'lore, even in some of the "renowned" stores, dopes dont know what a PCI express and a AGP card look like and simply say "give us a model  and we'll look for it". end of day.... same deal again.
have seen 6800 series in PCI format as well in DIGIT mag a couple of times so was not too sure.
the current one i got gives real low scores on any pc performace stats. the system tops almost all units in the AMD 3000+ series but falls flat in every single 2D and 3D graphics tests by more than 100 or in some 300 points! and the GPU is overclocked to add a bit of performance and all background apps are shutoff as well.
so there....
games used are KOTOR 2, Republic Commando, DOOM 3, NFS UNDG 2 and D3 requires me to shut down all the background apps to even get min res to run or risk seein the bullet hit the Ghouls in real time slo-mo matrix style. KOTOR 2 runs only if card is overclocked and i run it only for an hour before heat becomes issue as well


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 2, 2005)

lol...I dont know who your dealers are but I too am in Bangalore and I trust me PCI-E cards are very much available here. Anyways the cards I was talking of is available in both AGP and PCI-E. The prices I mentioned were for the AGP. My suggestion on the higher side if you can get the 6800GT else on the lower side the 6600GT. All are extremely capable cards which will give u good performance. And will play most games for the next 2 years.


----------



## antony (Jul 4, 2005)

anyone know  the price of geforce 6600gt and geforce 6800gt. in newegg they are at around 180usd and 300usd. i just want to know whether this is going to be the same price in india


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 4, 2005)

*Check out this card.*

I got this info from techmirchi.com : 

XFX Geforce 6600GT-128DDR AGP 8X Graphic Card

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price: Rs 13700
 Free Shipping
Shipping Time:3 Days
Product code:173
Warranty:3 Years
 In Stock
Manufacturer : XFX
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


What do you think of this card and the price?? I think the price is a bit high. Whats the price elsewhere?? I searched on e-bay. They dont have a 6600 or 6800 card. In fact they dont have any high end cards. Where else can I buy a decent graphics card online??


Shastri.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 4, 2005)

antony: 

No ways are you gonna get the prices on newegg in India. Prices are always higher here. Much higher!! 

cybershastri: 

The price of a 6600GT is aroun 11k. However the techmirchi price is also inclusive of shipping which is quite useful for people living in areas without access to this card.


----------



## Max_Power (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey I need a Graphic card with dual display

shud be compatible with AMD ath 64

Any suggesstions??


----------



## mandrake2000 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a graphic card within the range of 15000/-.Tell me which graphic should i buy?


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 5, 2005)

u can get a gainward 6800 AGP for 13.5k 
A leadteak 6800GT for an extra 2k over ur budget i.e. 17k

or a 6600GT for 11.5k


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 5, 2005)

BIG 6600 GT costs 9.6k  BBC, nehru place

XFX costs 10.7k

wait for 6800 prices to drop a little bit.
Hey Blade finally i'm going to buy 6600 GT (BIG) today. Thanks for all the information u have given me in buying a gfx card right from 9600 to 6600.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 5, 2005)

*Why so much of difference?*

Hey! here in Mysore I inquired the dealer said 12.5k for Zebronics 6600GT 128MB AGP card. I inquired elsewhere as well. All the dealers quoted around same price. And you people say it around 9.5k and 10k, it is really cheating. Why is so much of difference?

Shastri.


----------



## khandu (Jul 5, 2005)

i bought zebronics leadtek 6600GT Extreme Edition for 12.5K .. a month ago.. dont know the price now

see if urs is extreme edition ( pre-over clocked ) .. or i guess u can contact zebronics and they can courier it to u for 100 bucks extra...


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 6, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> i bought zebronics leadtek 6600GT Extreme Edition for 12.5K .. a month ago.. dont know the price now
> 
> see if urs is extreme edition ( pre-over clocked ) .. or i guess u can contact zebronics and they can courier it to u for 100 bucks extra...



I dont think that the card offered to me is an Extreme Edition. But still I will check out.

If I can get the card couriered to my place for just 100 bucks extra then it is good. But I did not find any link on the zebronics site for ordering the card. I have mailed them yesterday inquiring about the gfx card but have not replied yet.

Shastri.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 6, 2005)

Finally I got a reply from Zebronics. They said the Extreme version of the card comes only in pci-ex card and not in AGP (Frankly, I didnt know this.). They have offered the 6600 GT 128bit 128MB card for 11.5k including all taxes and free shipping.   which I think is in par with the prices in rest of the country.

If I buy locally then I will have to pay 12.5k and if I order directly through zebronics then I will be saving 1k. So, I am going ahead and buying this.

Thanks khandu for your suggesion to contact zebronics.

Shastri.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 6, 2005)

*Now I am confused...*

As I was about to send a reply to zebronics people for the 6600 gt, I got a mail from BIG (I had requested them also for the price of the 6600gt card). They offered me their graphics card for  Rs. 9750+4% +Rs. 200 courier charges which totals to Rs. 10340. Now I am confused whether to buy the zebronics card or the BIG card. Which card is better? Money is not the issue here as I was ready to buy zebronics card. Frankly speaking I had never heard of this company - BIG. I could'nt find their website also. How are their products? Should I buy the trusted zebronics card or should I go for the BIG card?
  Please help me.

Shastri.

---EDIT--- Also I missed a point..zebronics card has 2 yrs waranty and the BIG card has 3 yrs warantty. ----EDIT--


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 6, 2005)

zebronics offers Leadtek cards, which make good proven nvidia cards..i think u ought to go with it instead of BIG


----------



## mohit (Jul 6, 2005)

hey guyz plz help me buy a pci-express card for not more than 14,000/- ... i am confused between the following models,

1. WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme
*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_px6600_gttdhextreme_2.html

2. WinFast PX6800 LE TDH
*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_px6800le_tdh_2.html

3. WinFast PX6800 TDH
*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_px6800_tdh_2.html


Plz suggest the best among these. Also if there are any other cards from other companies within my budget then plz suggest. Is the plain 6800 / 6800 LE better than the 6600GT ?

thanx in advance.


----------



## khandu (Jul 6, 2005)

go for 1st option.. its overclocked and as good as the 6800 , but if u have lots of money then maybe PX6800.. 

keep the LE as last option.. i guess..


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey shastri, go for BIG, I was also going to buy one but the dealer (BBC) at Delhi was out of stock. So returned empty handed back to VNS. He said the new lot would be arriving soon, its delayed bocz of rain and all.

To my best knowledge, its actually a BFG 6600 GT card which BBC is selling in India as BIG.

see this link:
*www.techenclave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5179&page=1&pp=10

and its performance at overclocked levels:
*www.techenclave.com/forums/showthread.php?p=49677#post49677

BTw u had contacted which dealer , delhi or MUmbai ?


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 6, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> BIG 6600 GT costs 9.6k  BBC, nehru place
> 
> XFX costs 10.7k
> 
> ...


Congrats mate !  

@mohit: go for the 6600GT extreme version or if u wanna try your luck @ unlocking extra pipes then go for the normal 6800 however theperformance increase on unlocking the extra pipes is not too significant. Still if u fancy having the 6800 series then get it.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 7, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> He said the new lot would be arriving soon, its delayed bocz of rain and all.
> 
> To my best knowledge, its actually a BFG 6600 GT card which BBC is selling in India as BIG.
> 
> BTw u had contacted which dealer , delhi or MUmbai ?




1. Yes you are right. They dont have the stocks right now. They said they will have the cards only after July 16th.

2. Your knowledge is very good. BIG sells BFG 6600GT.

3. I did not contact directly to any dealer. I e-mailed them that I wanted to buy a card and asked them what they were offering.

  I think I will go with the BIG card as most of the people have recommended and its cheaper also.

Shastri.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 7, 2005)

are u sure that they are giving u a BFG card? BFG's one of the best manufacturers for nvidia cards, but i still think the leadtek extreme version will give more performance....altho i m not sure whether it justifies the 1k extra cost in ur case!


----------



## nimesh2india (Jul 7, 2005)

anybody suggest me good laminghton dealer

i new to buy good pc

and graphic card---confusing between 6600gt and 6800 and 6800gt
my graphic budget is 14000.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 8, 2005)

Prime abgb is good and trusted one.....


----------



## magnet (Jul 8, 2005)

wiz...i m  unable to find rashi and prime in lamington....can u giv me some benchmarks????is it in some lane or wht???...also do u hav any idea where is nvidia experience centre in lamington???


----------



## unknown_corpse (Jul 8, 2005)

i went 2 lamington road jst yest day & visited *Prime ABGB shop*. its a small shop deep inside. i went 2 enquire abt the price of gfx cards & this shop offered less price than the rest of the shops.

heres the address & phone no.

*Laxmi Compound, shop#6, Ground Floor, Opp. Naaz Cinema,
390, Lamington Road. Mumbai.*

*email : primeservices@vsnl.com

tel : 23855500
       23896600
*


----------



## magnet (Jul 8, 2005)

its a small shop???damn i thght its big..i mailed them and they gav me details..but in hurry i 4got to write it ..only thing it remained in mind was it was opposite some theatre....i tried hard but couldnt found...seeing prime name here everywhere..i thght it may b  quite big.......
  yup u cant enquire abt shops here....becoz if u do u will b guided to wrong shop..so didnt asked nyone....btw....now where is nvidia experince centre now???


----------



## bendre123 (Jul 12, 2005)

hey friend i want to purchase PCX graphic card my budget is Rs. 10000.
can u give the list of best graphic card available in the market.
thanks


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey bendre, Buy a 6600GT 128 MB. It is a very good card which fits your budget.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 12, 2005)

*10K budget??*

When u have a 10K budget for graphics card do not thnk go for 6600Gt w/o doubt its the best card for that kinda budget


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 12, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> ....btw....now where is nvidia experince centre now???


Hey buddy never heard of the nvidia experience center that to even in lamington road...... also could locate any of it when i visited lamy many times during my pc upgradation process


----------



## magnet (Jul 12, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23923

i posted this topic..but i also couldnt find it in lammy


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 12, 2005)

how can u get a 6800GT within 14k's ??? and how can u get a 6800 within 14k's ??? please give the adress of the shop if u do get those ....... anyway for 14k's ... us hould bele to get a 6600GT Gamer's Edition card .....


----------



## direct_2d (Jul 13, 2005)

Is 6600GT 128 better than 6600 256?
Why?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2005)

hell yeah .. a 6600 gives about 1/3 performance of a 6600GT ...

compare this :

*6600 nonGT* : stocked at 300/500 , 128bit ddr mem (2.8ns/3.0ns) .. _7.8 GBps memorybandwith_
*6600GT* : stocked at 500/1000 , 128bit ddr3 mem. (1.6ns/2.0ns) .. _15.63 GBps memory bandwidth_

the higher memory bandwidth means better performance at higher res. with aa,af ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2005)

6600gt may atmost go abt 80-90% of up or lower to 6600 vanilla
256mb with geforce 6600 is not as good buy fro today


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jul 15, 2005)

hello ppl,
i am getting pine geforce 6600 non gt 128 mb for 7250 and 1 gb ram for 4700.
is that a good deal?


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Jul 17, 2005)

*which  maker to go for*

i am going to buy a 7800 gtx but i am not sure of whcih company shouild i go for asus , xfx etc whcih one guys i need the best so please tell me also i went to nvida expernce centre in mumbai is it good place to buy a card from plesase hurry i will be buying it by 25 i asked the nvidia exp cent guys they say it will be avilable after 18 .price is problem i need the max performance i am substiuting it for a qudro because it does not fit my budget so please give me some advice bye


----------



## magnet (Jul 17, 2005)

yup nvidia themselves hav started the  xperience centre.....and u buying frm the factory then whts the fault....nywazys where is it located....i  never found it


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Jul 17, 2005)

its not like u are buying from the factory nvida expernce centre belong to big its a distrubituor like rashi   it  a  part of bbc and they mainly sell only xfx  card  and i have xfx cards are not that good  any ways it on tara temple lane lamington road i u can ask any body were is tara temple lane it s a small lane from the main road


----------



## magnet (Jul 17, 2005)

nyways.......the best cards r mainly frm leadtek,gainward, gigabyte.........that i know ppl prefer abov  xfx


----------



## loo_31 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				geek_rohit said:
			
		

> I'm sick of seeing so many graphics cards related threads. Now I have made a new thread. Now post all your GFX card related questions and queries in here. Whether it is price, whether it is which card to buy and whether it is nVidia or ATi, anything which includes graphics cards. And mods please make this thread this sticky. So that it stays on the top for everyone to see. This will make it easier to find the thread for graphics cards and also it will make it more neat.


* hi geek_rohit I have bought recently XFX 5700LE 256MB graphics card for Rs.3500/-. I have seen replies that it sucks, is it true if it is then tell me what to do? After one month it has started giving problem that driver failed to draw and system is gets restart again & again. Is there any solution???*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 19, 2005)

hi i have a geforce xfx mx 4000 128mb card
can ny 1 tll me how many bucks ' ll i get for it as i plan to buy a new card by sellin it

just an idea atlest ?
plz...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 19, 2005)

hi i have a geforce xfx mx 4000 128mb card
can ny 1 tll me how many bucks ' ll i get for it as i plan to buy a new card by sellin it

just an idea atlest ?
plz...


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 19, 2005)

1k-1.2k


----------



## geek_rohit (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				loo_31 said:
			
		

> geek_rohit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the 5700LE is an entry level card so don't expect much performance from it. Now as for your problem, how the trouble started, was it sudden or after u installed some software or tinkered with ur hardware. Since ur system keeps on rebooting I doubt it is a GFX card prob. Some thing else is wrong. Now if after powering on nothing is diaplyed that mean the GFX card isn't working. If the POST messages are displayed that means some other hardware problem is there, and the card is OK. Check all the cables and see for some loose connections. See if it gives some beeps.


----------



## rajendra99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, 

I have AMD Athlon 2800+ CPU and 1 GB RAM with a 21" monitor. 

I want a new graphics card that will let me play GTA San Andreas at 1600X1200 with antialiasing and anisotropic filtering. My motherboard has AGP slot. My current card GeForce 5700 LE can play only at 1024X768 and without antialiasing. 

What card do you suggest at lowest possible price? And where to get it in Mumbai (phone no. will be appreciated, I don't live in Mumbai). 

please help...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 20, 2005)

@rajendra99 : atleast a 6800GT or a X800XT ........

@QwertyManiac : ha! ha! i wish u had the luck that i had when i sold that card .... i sold the one i had for 4k's ... that too only 6 months ago ....


----------



## rajendra99 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanx deathvirus,

but 6800GT is very expensive (over 23K). Won't a 6600GT do? It is available around 10K. And I need VGA out, not DVI.

Any ATI card compareble with 6600GT? Who stocks ATI cards in Mumbai?


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 20, 2005)

1600*1200 plus AA/FSAA will be too much for the 6600 GT...however i guess u can run it without the eye candy at this resolution at a playable framerate.

ps.@ rajendra wat 21" monitor do u have? how much did it cost?


----------



## loo_31 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				geek_rohit said:
			
		

> loo_31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Well thnx buddy, there was really a driver problem. I installed sp1 and updates using autopatcher then i re-installed my graphics driver again and my problem was  solved. This problem was actually started after month .I checked everything, card is alright, well there is also no latest driver for this card available after v56.55. Latest driver provided by nvidia v77.00 something does not support this card.

Well i want to ask that is the price 3500/- is ok or not or i have been looted.*


----------



## rajendra99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ringwraith, I have Samsung Syncmaster 1200NF. It cost me 50K about 18 months back.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 23, 2005)

@*Ringwraith* : hey i own a 6600GT .. i am able to play all the current games 1280x1024 , 2x/4x aa , 8x/16x af at maxed out settings ...... and so i really dont care about playing games at 1600x1200 .... and if u want proof then u can visit the following link to see some screenshots i've taken during gameplay ....
*s4.invisionfree.com/friendzforlife/index.php?showtopic=254

the only radeon card comparable to the 6600GT is the x800 (not x800pro/xt) ...... 

*Important* : A friend of mine just got a GeForce 6200 128mb 64bit mem. agp8x card for just 3800 bucks .... so i think even the low end fx card will be out of the market soon .... (like the fx5700le) ......

@*rajendra99* : ok .. but dont get anything less than a 6800 (nonGT/nonU) ... it shouldn't cost much more than a 6600GT ....


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah dude me getting the leadtek 6600GT extreme on monday too  , btw rajendran was asking abt 1600*1200 res...ofcourse the 6600GT can handle almost every new game @ 1280*1024 at decent framerates


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 24, 2005)

@ *Ringwraith* : I've got the _XFX 6600GT Gamer's Edition_ ... i consider myself the lucky one as they have ceased manufacturing this card for the agp8x anymore ....... comes with 1.6ns ram modules ... very good at oc'ing .. i managed 595/1225 with the stock heatsink .....

Hey i get *60.5 fps* in CS : Stress Test at *1280x1024 , 4x aa , 16x af , maxed quality , vsync off* ......


----------



## sesi5674u (Jul 25, 2005)

are asus cards good?i'm thinkin of buying one.But somebody earlier posted not to buy it.so should i change my decision.somebody plz help?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey asus one's are pretty good ....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone knows how to get a BFG card in India ???


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 25, 2005)

dont think ne1 retailer keeps BFG cards here in india...thr was discussion on BIG cards which are probably frm the same fab factory as BFG's cards...so maybe u cud try that thread....


----------



## magnet (Jul 25, 2005)

guys i dont hav xperience on  graphic cards...but i know  on 1600*1200  6600gt doesnt work......got this frm xbitlabs.com.......


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 25, 2005)

hey .. my friend recently brought a big card ... hell i think my xfx performs better than that at stock ...

Actually the 6600GT is a bit bottlenecked by its 128bit mem. interface at 1600x1200 .... i've seen people playing games at 1600x1200 with a 6600GT but they prefer 1280x1024 with 2x aa more ....


----------



## magnet (Jul 25, 2005)

check this link...i decided frm here..may b i m wrong...

btw sorry its tomshardware not..xbitlabs

*graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20050524/vga_charts-02.html


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 26, 2005)

hi guyes,
when i went to buy me a graphic card(128MB,8X,AGP) i only had 2 options because of my budget (2k-2.2k),
so my options were-
1.XFX 5200 (nvida) -2.2k (with video out but w/o DVI port)
2.ATI 9250 (Mora Board) -2.2k (with video out and DVI port)
so i asked the shopkeeper which one should i choose(i didnt needed DVI port),
so he suggested me ATI 9250 and i bought it.
Now you guyes tell me did i made a mistake or was it a good buy?

P.S. i got 789 3d marks from 3d mark 03 and my config is Amd 64 athlon 3000+, msi k8mm-ilsr, 512 mb 400 fsb ram and 80 gb sata.

regards,
nishant


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 26, 2005)

789's too less! i used to get 1100 3dmarks with my fx5200, and a much less powerful system (with regards mobo+cpu+ram)


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 26, 2005)

thanx Ringwraith for your reply.
for how much and when did u bought fx5200.
and what can i do now??
should i sell it or keep it.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 26, 2005)

dont go by ur 3dmark score .... the fx5200 might score better than the 9250 in benchmarks coz the former support sm2.0 while the later only sm1.1 ... but in-game the story will be a bit different ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2005)

**users.erols.com/chare/video.htm*

here is a link... cheak it out... all the cards compaired here..

humm dont know whether any one has posted it or not....


----------



## dragonball (Jul 27, 2005)

*URGENT: GeForce256 or Intel Extreme Graphics 2 ??*

ok, unfortunately, i have to choose between these 2 only- GF526 or "Intel Extreme Graphics 2". So i wanna know which is better compartively in Game-Performance(FPS at max 800*600)? 
i usually play NFSU2, Quake3, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 27, 2005)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> thanx Ringwraith for your reply.
> for how much and when did u bought fx5200.
> and what can i do now??
> should i sell it or keep it.


i guess its a 64-bit memory interface version of 9250 which explains the low scores! if u ve already bought it...dont think thr's really anything which u can do now..can u?! anyways i think u shud ve bought atleast a geforce 6200!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah ... the 6200 128mb 64bit ver. cost around 3800 bucks now-a-days ..........


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 28, 2005)

thanx for your replys guyes, much areciated.
and i think i will stick to it b,coz the amount of money i spent can get me this only.
well iam not a hardcore gamer(only play nfs u/g 2) so it suits me.


----------



## godsownman (Jul 29, 2005)

I have got a friends staying in the USA .

He has recently come to India. He wants to buy the EA sports Cricket 2005 game CD.Now he is facing a problem . He read on the box that the game requires a ,

Smile "32MB accelerated graphics card."

Now he is wondering what he should do as he has got an ,

Smile "Integrated GeForce 2 GPU ( Graphics processor unit card ) already in his system.

Will the requirement about the graphics card be satisfied with what he already has installed in his system.

If not then which card should he purchase for the system and about how much will it cost him.

Should he buy it here or there.

Also, what is the difference between Geforce 1, 2, 3

Please help me so that I can pass on the message to him.

If you need any more details or if anybody is using this Game please do help.

Thanks a lot for your time and patience.


----------



## godsownman (Jul 29, 2005)

somebody please help


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2005)

geforce 2 shd do,probabyl,give more details

don't take any 64bit memory card interface cards

take minimum 128mb 128bit memory interface cards

recommended-256mb or higher with 256bit memory interface cards,do better exist


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 30, 2005)

*agp card upto 4.5k*

Hi everybody .i need desperately agp card of 3-4.5k which can run doom3,ut2004 smoothly.


----------



## mohit (Jul 31, 2005)

plz post your query here ,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761

that is the sticky for all graphics card related queries. reporting this post to the mods.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 31, 2005)

what is your conifg

for doom3,geforce 6 may be better than radeon X's

128mb/256mb geforce 6200(128bit memory interface , don't take with 64bit memory interface)
memory interface,graphics interface may be 256bit

geforce 6200 might be able to play at 800*600med to 1024*768 , high or maybe better
DONT TAKE TC


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 1, 2005)

*u can do it urself*

@MOHIT u can do it urself i.e. delete wrong post posted by u earlier , y u want to trouble mods for it.....? u r  a digitized member should know it .......no hard feelings.....


----------



## chillnow (Aug 1, 2005)

HEy, is geforce mx 4000 a good buy??? i got it with asustek for 2900Rs. coreclock speed of 250mhz memory clock 400mhz


----------



## mohit (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: u can do it urself*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> @MOHIT u can do it urself i.e. delete wrong post posted by u earlier , y u want to trouble mods for it.....? u r  a digitized member should know it .......no hard feelings.....



u can only delete a post if nobody has replied to it... how can i delete my posts otherwise ??


----------



## akshayt (Aug 2, 2005)

look in graphic card thread
don't take mx 4000
don't take any geforce 4 now

also,geforce 2 will barely play any game,only some that too may not be highest and full smooth
but gameslike fifa and cricket,just try and tell


----------



## prathap_lab (Aug 2, 2005)

hi,
    which one is better?

    1) geforce fx5200 (256MB)

    2)Radeon 9250 (256MB)


please reply.

thank you.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd recommend none as the *GeForce 6200 128mb* agp8x card cost around 3800 now-a-days .. which is ,,, in fact,,, less than a FX5200 256mb ...


----------



## JOHN (Aug 3, 2005)

HEY  I WANT TO BUY A GRAPHICS CARD AT
ROUND ABOUT Rs10K .I'M INTERESTED ONLY IN NVIDIA . WILL IT BE GOOD TO HAVE 6600,OR SOMEOTHER?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 3, 2005)

u should be able to get a 6600GT for just over 10k's .... get it .. its far better than a 6600 and will last a bit longer .....


----------



## Aparajith (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

I am interested in the 6600 and 600GT versions. Can someone tell me the brand and the model name to go far ? I had narrowed down on the MSI non-Video in versions of the cards of 6600 and 600GT. Also is it better to go for an 128MB 6600GT or a 256MB 6600 ? 

Model numbers respectively are : 
NX6600GT-TD128E
NX6600-TD128E
NX6600-TD256E

Kindly suggest me the best card of these or any other better card too. Am looking at a price range of 10000 rupees.

Aparajith. S


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 4, 2005)

a 128mb 6600GT is better than a 256mb 6600 .. mainly because the former uses ddr3 mem. clocked at 1000MHz and the later uses ddr mem. clocked at 500MHz .....

Also i'd sugget u to go for a 6600GT from XFX .. i dont know what others think about it .. but i'm really impressed with mine .. i reached a max. oc of 595/1225 with the stock heatsink .....


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 4, 2005)

Just learnt that the prices of 6600 GT series is coming down !!!! Can ne1 plzzz tell me if XFX 6600 GT 128 MB AGP (PVT43AND) Gfx Card is available in Kolkata and if it is then what is its current price !!!!! I currently hv 300 W PSU... do I need to get a 350 W one if I upgrade to a new Gfx card !!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 5, 2005)

it should be priced around 10k's .... 

And yes the card should be available in Kolkatta .. i've got mine from here itself ...

And i'm also running my system on a 300W psu ...


----------



## aceman (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys this is my first post here,
                              after a long time time i finally decided to dump my fx5200 and go for a zebtronic 6800gt(AGP) this week end (I live in chennai,can directly walk int spencer plaza   ), will post a detailed review when i get my hands on it.Also have to cahnge the psu to 400watts, currently having a 300psu.
                          Can't wait to rsun Farcry,men of valor, Half life 2,SWAT4,silent hunter 3..........list..................continues.
                      currently running a 2800+,via,~760 Mb of ram,xfx fx5200.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 5, 2005)

Good ... i'm looking forward to "_Men of Valor_" .....


----------



## imagineer_aman (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Team!
I have a pc with specs-
2.4Ghz CELERON processor,
256 MB ddr266mhz RAM(266MHz is the maximum that my motherboard-Mercury PVM266aM- supports) 
and 300W smps.
Pls tell me which graphics card wud be the BEST for this Config.
My Budget is 3000-3250 Rs.
ps:i plan to add 256mb ram after a month or two.
Hoping to get a reply soon.
Thanks Team.


----------



## asdf1223 (Aug 6, 2005)

> after a long time time i finally decided to dump my fx5200 and go for a zebtronic 6800gt(AGP) this week end (I live in chennai,can directly walk int spencer plaza


make sure u get the leadtek card and not zebronics's own card.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 6, 2005)

@imagineer_aman : like i previously said .. get a 6200 ... it costs around 3800 and will last more than any other card ...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 6, 2005)

Can anyone here help me find a Radeon 9800 Pro. I've had it with 6600GT and the omnipresent shimmering (in FS9). Ebay has a few listings for Rs22K. LOL. 22K for a card that performs below par as opposed to 6600GT. No online stores in India have it. I don't know anyone in my neighbourhood who has it, else I'd have gladly swapped. 

Keith


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 6, 2005)

Keith...I know the card is available in Bangalore but the reason why it is so expensive is cos its the platinum series which is available at the mo. The 9800 Pro's are hard to come by and even more so cos of the 6600GT's.


----------



## abhilash (Aug 7, 2005)

Anybody who can help me take a decision....???

I wanted to play games like HL2,Doom3,Farcry,ColdFear, & others that needs Pixel/Vertex shader...
The preferred resolution is 800 x 600. with unwanted eye candies like.. aa etc off(i can live without AA )

shud i go for geforce Fx 5950 or 6200 non Gt..

Fx series or 6 series..

Really confused.. Please help. ^_^


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2005)

@keith:I remember the Powercolor Radeon 9800Pro was around 13k.Now prolly it must have reduced for sure.Where are you from?
If in Mumbai i suppose Lamington road is the one-stop-shop.

@abhilash:On the Agp front i would definetly ask you to go in for the 5950 or the 5950Ultra.This card can handle games at fairly high resolutions and guess what you can have those eye candy added to a certain extent too.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 7, 2005)

@abhilash : go for the FX5950 .. if u can then make sure u get the FX5950XT ... it'll whoop the gaming a** of a 6200 at any given time ....


----------



## arunbj (Aug 8, 2005)

*Help me choose GFX card*

Which is the best graphics card for 2000-2500 Rs? Which is the best model in GEFORCE 4 series and how much it costs?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2005)

hey man you'll get a no-frills GFX 5200 card in that range. spend a bit more and get a 64-bit mem. interface GFX 6200.


----------



## imagineer_aman (Aug 8, 2005)

umm..whats the cost of fx5950?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 8, 2005)

get a *XFX GeForce 6200 128mb 64bit mem. agp8x* card .. its priced around 3800 bucks .. and will whoop the gaming a** of any other card in this budget ....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Help me choose GFX card*



			
				arunbj said:
			
		

> Which is the best graphics card for 2000-2500 Rs?


Since Fx 5200 was then only choice back then now its a different option as you can get the Geforce 6200 (Non-Tc) 128MB Vram AGP 8X card.Low-End model for the Geforce 6 series but a great buy compared to the FX5200.Plus it also Supports SM 3.0 which might prove useful in future games though this card wont run them at high resolutions.



			
				arunbj said:
			
		

> Which is the best model in GEFORCE 4 series and how much it costs?


The best is Geforce 4 Ti4600 i suppose and the cost was somewhat around 4.4k sometime back not entirely sure though.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

for 2-2.5 k u can get a high mbed geforce mx ot ti card...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> for 2-2.5 k u can get a high mbed geforce mx ot ti card...


Lol.MX series are a joke for purchase @ such budget right now.Their whole core is now outdated.Plus Ti4600 is somewhat better than an FX5200 but no way is it better than an Geforce 6200.


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 8, 2005)

And its precisely for queries such as urs threads like these 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761

exists. Thread reported.


----------



## aceman (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey Guys bought a Geforce 6800GT from Leadtech, graphics are amazing, though I play games only at 1024, anything more my monitor refresh rate goes down    ,Currently playing SWAT4 and Men Of Valor ( after a series of patches of course)


----------



## Aparajith (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just enquired the rates. I wanted to go for quite a good graphics card. I have three queries :

1 . Should I go for LEADTEK or XFX 'cos my dealer says LEADTEK is better.

2. Should I go for a 128 MB 6600GT or 256 MB 6600 ? By the way what is the difference between the two. I use my system for lots of A/V encoding and graphics renderings. How much of an improvement will I achieve ? Will the extra cast between a 6600GT and 6600 be worth the money [ A diff. of around 4000 bucks ].

Thank u guys,

Aparajith .S


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 10, 2005)

> Should I go for LEADTEK or XFX 'cos my dealer says LEADTEK is better.



i'd prefer xfx .. i'm using a 6600GT GE from xfx currently and am really very impressed ..



> Should I go for a 128 MB 6600GT or 256 MB 6600 ? By the way what is the difference between the two. I use my system for lots of A/V encoding and graphics renderings. How much of an improvement will I achieve ? Will the extra cast between a 6600GT and 6600 be worth the money [ A diff. of around 4000 bucks ].



this also depends onthe rest of the system .... coz if ur processor bottlenecks the 6600GT the ur better off saving money by buying the 6600 ...

here is a bit of a comparison chart :

*6600*
memory type : ddr
memory interface : 128 bit
core clock : 300
memory clock : 500

*6600GT*
memory type : ddr3
memory interface : 128 bit
core clock : 500
memory clock : 1000

so unless ur into gaming .. get a 6600 128mb ver. and save all the money for ram maybe ...


----------



## aceman (Aug 10, 2005)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just enquired the rates. I wanted to go for quite a good graphics card. I have three queries :
> 
> 1 . Should I go for LEADTEK or XFX 'cos my dealer says LEADTEK is better.



       I myself would prefer Leadtech since you can directly drop in to zebtronics shop at spencer or Delta buy yourself a winfast at extremely competitive prices ( Since you are at chennai) and the Leadtech overclocks extremely well also.
                              XFX is also decent , though it might be a bit more costly, but if you want xfx drop in directly at rashi peripherals in egmore.
                           Stay away from the plain 6600 if you can , extra cash for the GT would be worth it.


----------



## ghost24 (Aug 11, 2005)

*help me*

hi guys, im a liitle short on cash n can afford only geforce 6600 256mb pcie right now, which one should i go for??? i have been quoted 6500 for the xfx version and 5650 + tax for BIG, from big byte corporation.


----------



## abhilash (Aug 11, 2005)

On no...I am late by 2 days ...i shud have checked the forum...Gwwwaad... I am already owning a Geforce 6200 256 mb thingie...rite now....

do what now..lemme check if i can talk to the dealer if i can get a 5950Xt..its only 2 days Old & i played doom 3 demo omn that with all eyecandies on...except aa & at 800x600 resolution.. Is that good..???
Fps is 40+

Do what now...???
halp.
Regards,
abhi


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 11, 2005)

> bought a Geforce 6800GT from Leadtech, graphics are amazing, though I play games only at 1024



WTF ?? i got a 6600GT and i play games at 1280x1024 , maxed settings .. u should consider geting a new monitor dude ...


----------



## aceman (Aug 11, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> WTF ?? i got a 6600GT and i play games at 1280x1024 , maxed settings .. u should consider geting a new monitor dude ...



                                Anything more than 1024 the refersh rate drops below >85hz in my Lg monitor (normal vesion not pure flat) maybe a 19 inch monitor can help out , but not in a position to buy one, at least till the month end ( so that i can get my sal   ) 
                  but seeing the way I spent the last two months sal, my parents might kill me     .


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 12, 2005)

> Anything more than 1024 the refersh rate drops below >85hz in my Lg monitor (normal vesion not pure flat) maybe a 19 inch monitor can help out , but not in a position to buy one, at least till the month end



enable vsync on higher res. if the monitor doesn't support higher refresh rates at that res. .... i'm playing most of the games at 1280x768 ... monitor refresh rate tweaked to 90Hz .... coz my monitor supports 1280x1024 at 65Hz ....


----------



## aceman (Aug 12, 2005)

how did U tweak your monitor to get 90Hz refresh?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Aug 12, 2005)

hey guys i wanted to about which to go for between 6600gt and 6800.And also pls give the price for these two and also the price of 6800gt...tnx


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 12, 2005)

*reply*



			
				aceman said:
			
		

> Aparajith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup.. if u r at chennai then its better 2 go 4 a LeadTek 6600GT (if ur opting solely for 6600GT and under not ne 6600/6600Gt dilemma) becoz the leadtek is factory overclocked (550/1120) and has better heat sink so u can get better performance than a XFX 6600GT 128 MB (500/1000) in normal non-overclocked mode. For rest of India, I think XFX 6600GT will rock !!! The one from leadtek will cost 11,500 bucks from Zebronics in Chennai.


----------



## neoalies (Aug 13, 2005)

I own a Gigabyte 7VKMP-P Mobo. though it already got an Inbuilt display support but I am planning to buying a new graphic card. The mobo only supports 4x interface slot. please suggest me a good graphic card which got the 4x interface support.


Thanks !


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 13, 2005)

@neoalies : get a 6200 ..


----------



## raj14 (Aug 13, 2005)

So anybody knows the price of XFX GeForce 6800Ultra? i saw a BFG 6800Ultra seeling at 20k!(super bargain) at ebay.in(bazee.com)


----------



## nishantv2003 (Aug 14, 2005)

for tweekin your monitor use ReForce but use it on your own risk.


----------



## raj14 (Aug 14, 2005)

neoalies said:
			
		

> I own a Gigabyte 7VKMP-P Mobo. though it already got an Inbuilt display support but I am planning to buying a new graphic card. The mobo only supports 4x interface slot. please suggest me a good graphic card which got the 4x interface support.
> 
> 
> Thanks !


 an 8x AGP Card will automaticly scale down to work witha  4xAGP slot, you have quite a bunch of choices, mainly a GeForce 5200 if you're budget is low, you can get a XFX GF 5200 for Rs.2550/- wghich has 128MBsof Ram and offers Decent value. you can also go for an MSI VTD Series of FX5200s not only do have lots of free games, but their performance is also, quite good. though, i strogly recommend you go for a GeForce 6600GT AGP from LeadTek, it costs 11.5k, and with it, you cna play any game at high resolutiosn for isntance you can play Doom3 at 1024x768 with 2xAA and eye candy turned on and get a smooth Frame Rate! if you're budget ius slightly lower youc an go for a GeForce FX5700 or ATI 9600Pro, the 9600Pro offers high VFM< since priced only at 6k it can go head to head with sub 15k cards! FX5700 on the other hand isn't a Power house, but gets the job done; a Greta choice would be 9600XT from ATI a tasty performer it can play HL2 at High resolution with AA and AF, i don't know the latest price so   if you're budget is High End, go for a 9800XT, you can also choose to go with ilks of 6800 or X800 but beware that these cards perform btter on PCI-E platform, and shall you choose to buy a AGP varient they will bea Overkill   not to mention they are terribly expensive


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 14, 2005)

> hey guys i wanted to about which to go for between 6600gt and 6800



the 6800 performs just better than the 6600GT at stock ... and i wouldn't waste a few thousand bucks just for 2-3 fps ...


----------



## shaffysid (Aug 17, 2005)

hello ppl,
help me out here,
which one of the two is a beter deal
nvidia 6200 with turbo cache
nvidia 6600 picex
will 6200 do gud with 512 mb ddr ram for games?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 17, 2005)

> which one of the two is a beter deal
> nvidia 6200 with turbo cache
> nvidia 6600 picex
> will 6200 do gud with 512 mb ddr ram for games?



the 6600 ofcourse ... and the 512 mb 6200 will not make much difefrence ...


----------



## Sambit (Aug 17, 2005)

*AGP 4X card below 5000*

Hi guys ,

I want an AGP card for my system that will let me play all the latest games in medium settings. My budget is around 4-5K( Even 2nd hand cards will do as this just a temporary upgrade till I can upgrade my whole system). 
I dont want to go for those crappy FX 5200 cards(until and unless i have to). What other options do I have in that price range ?? How good will be radeon 9600 or 9550 ? Any other optins in Ati or nVidia ? 
By the way I have a AGP 4X slot on my motherboard that accepts only 1.5V video cards. Now, I know that all 8x cards are downward compatible as far as speed is concerned ,but it may be the voltage that may give some incompatibility issue as 8X cards work on 0.8V. 
So kindly suggest me card that will work on my mobo. 

Thanks in advance
Sambit


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 17, 2005)

again an XFX GeForce 6200 agp8x 128mb 64bit mem. card ... priced around 3500 bucks ...


----------



## abhilash (Aug 18, 2005)

OK guys ... I finally gave my Xfx 6200 256 mb Card back & took a Leadtek...a6600td 256mb GCard... feeling good now...(at least the box is much decent than the xfx i had...   )i got 2 Game DVD rom's free.

Played all the games in max setting & didn't see any performance drop.
Happy with leadtek..... Still confused...Is it leadtech or leadtek?? am on a ride...checked the leadtek website ...saw the same box that i bought....What a relief...Phew !!! ..

Playing *Cold Fear* now.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I'd appreciate it if any of you gave a list of Bangalore retailers for gfx cards. I'm looking to buy a Radeon 9800Pro as my current (and all GeForce 6 series) cards have a shimmering issue with FS9.

I'm looking for a R9800Pro below INR 10,000 (which is reasonable given they retail for <$140)

Keith


----------



## Sambit (Aug 18, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> again an XFX GeForce 6200 agp8x 128mb 64bit mem. card ... priced around 3500 bucks ...



thanks a lot virus......but is it a good idea to buy a 64 bit version ?? 
and can you tell me few contacts( since ur also from kolkata)   where i can get the AGP and non-TC version of 6200 ?

which is better radeon 9600 or nVidia 6200 ? I'll be playing mostly directx based games.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 19, 2005)

well its the best card with the 64bit mem. most of the card in this range have 64bit mem. .... and the ones with  128bit mem. have less powerfull gpu ..... with this 6200 us hsould be able to play Doom 3 at 1024x768 , medium , 2x aa ..... which i think is better than the other cards in this budget range  ..... 

personally i'd suggest u to wait some more time .. get some more bucks and get a 6600 .... that will be a good choice at this moment ...

U can contact "Eastern Logica" or "Sabu Peripherals" ... they will give u a very reasonable prices for the card ..... both are near chandni ....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 21, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> well its the best card with the 64bit mem. most of the card in this range have 64bit mem. .... and the ones with  128bit mem. have less powerfull gpu ..... with this 6200 us hsould be able to play Doom 3 at 1024x768 , medium , 2x aa ..... which i think is better than the other cards in this budget range  .....
> 
> personally i'd suggest u to wait some more time .. get some more bucks and get a 6600 .... that will be a good choice at this moment ...
> 
> U can contact "Eastern Logica" or "Sabu Peripherals" ... they will give u a very reasonable prices for the card ..... both are near chandni ....



Hi Virus, since you are from Kolkata and I am from Kolkata as well, I was wondering if you could provide me any contact who sell Leadtek cards in Kolkata. I enquired around Chandni, and I found no dealer who sell Leadtek. Some of them haven't heard of it also. They only stock Asus and XFX brand of cards. I am looking for a Leadtek 6600GT PCI-ex. Since I will be going for an upgrade in the near future (as discussed in a separate thread), this is very important. Saboo don't sell Leadtek cards.

BTW, which card do you use at present?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 21, 2005)

Well this was the thread I was telling about...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27045


----------



## Ankit (Aug 22, 2005)

well i am not a gaming freak...i am using the integrated graphics on a 845gbv motherboard...agp 4x interface...can you people suggest a good compatible gfx card within Rs. 3000 for casual gaming purpose...TV out is a must...and should be available easily in Mumbai...


----------



## Sambit (Aug 23, 2005)

Ankit said:
			
		

> well i am not a gaming freak...i am using the integrated graphics on a 845gbv motherboard...agp 4x interface...can you people suggest a good compatible gfx card within Rs. 3000 for casual gaming purpose...TV out is a must...and should be available easily in Mumbai...



well ...i had the same issue......... if  you can extend ur budget by 800 bucks u can get 6200 128 MB AGP version which i myself bought two days back for 3800 ( with tax)......


----------



## Ankit (Aug 23, 2005)

Sambit said:
			
		

> well ...i had the same issue......... if  you can extend ur budget by 800 bucks u can get 6200 128 MB AGP version which i myself bought two days back for 3800 ( with tax)......



well whihch make and model..does it have tv out...


----------



## Sambit (Aug 23, 2005)

Ankit said:
			
		

> Sambit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make is XFX......and model is  PV-T43L-UA 
it doesnt have a TV out  
 u can get 6200 cards with TV out as well but there is an issue
XFX..cards which hv TV out are 64 bit( model no  PV-T44-WA and PV-T44-WA)
there is no card which has 128 bit mem interfaced as well as TV out....
so if TV out is must then u hv to settle for a 64 bit card......(which may cost u less than mine


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 24, 2005)

> I am looking for a Leadtek 6600GT PCI-ex.



sorry dude .. but u wont find any Leadtek retailers in Kolkatta ... u can try Eastern Logical .. they can ship it over from Mumbai ... a few extra bucks may be charged too .... but my curiosity bites .. why not XFX ???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 24, 2005)

@Virus: You must be knowing that the standard clock speed of XFX is 1GHz (standard for 6600GT) whereas for Leadtek it is somewhat higher (1120Mhz) and hence leads in a lot of benchmarks. I have used the following webpage as reference:

*graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20050404/geforce_6600-30.html

Leadtek, I think, is priced around 11.5k. So if I get a solid performer for a thousand more, I will take it.

Anyway, I will try Eastern Logical. Can you give me their contacts?

Thanks


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 24, 2005)

> You must be knowing that the standard clock speed of XFX is 1GHz



there is a factory oc'ed XFX 6600GT card too .. it comes at 550/1140 ....


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 25, 2005)

*Help Me chhosing Gfx card.*

Guys I need a bit of help this time. I am going to assemble a midrange computer for my brother and the alloted budget for graphics card is rs 3k-3.5k. So  I have only three choices in this price range.
1.XFX Fx 5700 128 MB 128 bit agp 8x
2.XFX 6200 128 MB 128 bit. agp 8x
3.Asus Rdeon 9600 128bit 128 MB.
But I cant decide between this two.So help me choosing.

As far I know the specs of these cards are as follows........
Fx 5700                     Core clock 425 Mhz
                                 Memory Clock 600 mhz.
                                 Memory Bandwidth 9.6 gb/s
                                 Pixel/clock     4
                                 Direct x Support 9.0
...
Nvidia 6200..             Core clock  300 Mhz
                                 Memory Clock 552 mhz
                                 Memory Bandwidth 8.83 gb/s
                                 Pixel/clock    4
                                 Direct x support  9.0c
ATI Radeon 9600
                                 Core clock    325 Mhz.
                                 Memory Clock 400 Mhz
                                 Memory Bandwidth 9.2gb/s
                                 Pixel /clock         4
                                 Direct x support  9.0


Price  : Fx 5700   = Rs 3100
            6200       = Rs.3200.
            ATi 9600 = Rs.3600

But the problem is this 6200 seems to be more feature rich than 5700 which is I think relaively powerful card. 6200 supports pixel shader 3.0 as opposed to v2.0 in 5700.. Also there will be hardware support for the upcoming windows vista UI  in 6200 where fx 5700 will only give software support.6200 is also less power hungry.
On the other hand Fx 5700 is a more powerful card and a bit cheaper too.(I've seen a 5700 running NFS 2 UG @ 1024*768 with 2x AA nd 4x AF where 6200 cant even manage 800*600 with AA nd AF turned on)
I personally dont like ATi because their's driver is not as good as Nvidia nd sometimes creates problem... 
So what should I choose? Plz suggest.
Plz dont post things like "increase ur budget nd get 6600" coz I cant expand my budget anymore.
Thnx in advance..


----------



## zombie (Aug 25, 2005)

*If he's not heavily into games, then go for 6200. Think about future when you try to use Vista. But if he can shell out some more later on then 5700 is the way to go.*


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 25, 2005)

> I've seen a 5700 running NFS 2 UG @ 1024*768 with 2x AA nd 4x AF where 6200 cant even manage 800*600 with AA nd AF turned on



this is not true unless its a 6200TC ... plz dont mix up the TC and the nonTC ver. ... the 6200 easily manages NFSU2 at 1024*768 with 2x aa ....

Go for the 6200 ...


----------



## cybershastri (Aug 25, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Radeon 9800Pro as my current (and all GeForce 6 series) cards have a shimmering issue with FS9.



What do you mean by that? Can you please explain that in more detail? Does the GeForce 6 cards have some problem running FS9?


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 26, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> > I've seen a 5700 running NFS 2 UG @ 1024*768 with 2x AA nd 4x AF where 6200 cant even manage 800*600 with AA nd AF turned on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy that was a non tc version running on a p4 2.8 ht with 865 gbf nd 512 mb ddr 400 in dual channel.YTry running nfs 2 ug with both 2x aa nd 4 x af( Which I mostly use) nd u will feel jerking. U can paly the game but the smoothness is no more.
I told this coz i've seen 6200 in action.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Help Me chhosing Gfx card.*



			
				sidewinder said:
			
		

> Guys I need a bit of help this time. I am going to assemble a midrange computer for my brother and the alloted budget for graphics card is rs 3k-3.5k. So  I have only three choices in this price range.
> 1.XFX Fx 5700 128 MB 128 bit agp 8x
> 2.XFX 6200 128 MB 128 bit. agp 8x
> 3.Asus Rdeon 9600 128bit 128 MB.
> ...


To the mods....
i 've posted it as a separate thread coz otherwise it will be lost in this sticky nd I want specific suggestions from other users.
So plz consider allowing it to be a separate thread...


----------



## asdf1223 (Aug 26, 2005)

if u want a clock that purely performs get a 9600xt.but if u can get a 6200 128 bit card its very good.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 26, 2005)

asdf1223 said:
			
		

> if u want a clock that purely performs get a 9600xt.but if u can get a 6200 128 bit card its very good.


Buudy even 9600 normal costs 3600+tax.I dont think I can afford a xt


----------



## samanvya_ad (Aug 27, 2005)

hi......... I am new here but not new to computer games.
i need to assemble  a PC for normal word processor type work and occasional gaming( since i am in a law school and rarely do i get time to play). i have decided a configuratio but i am yet not sure about motherboards. help me...

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
???????? 939 pin nforce4 motherboard ????????(help me, not mor than 5000 bucks)
HDD 160 GB
RAM- 512 Mb (400 Mhz)
15" monitor (due to limited budget)
XFX 6600GT
any decent cabinet with 400W power suply
keyboard/mouse/any normal speakers( i said-limited budget)
DVD rom drive( i have spare cd writer)
(no ups,printer--- budget problem)

so is this configuration fine....? 
i need help on motherboard.... many said that a gigabyte nforce 4 one is fine, cos in my city(lucknow n jodhpur) dealers generally keep gigabyte n Asus and don't keep things like winfast etc... 
so............? i personally don think asus gives that good a performance,,?


----------



## dd1907 (Aug 27, 2005)

*upgrade problem*

i have a PIV ibm computer and configration is mobo intel 845 ,sd ram 256 ,agp 4x ,32 mb sis graphic card now i want to upgrade it i want to know wheather i can install decent graphic card(is their any good 4x agp card avilable) to play recent games like half life 2  in any way with this mobo or i have to upgrade my mobo. in that case wheather i can install my existing component on new motherboard also tell me about the needed hardware(reasonable price) and their prevaling price thanks in advance.my budget is RS8000


----------



## cyrux (Aug 27, 2005)

Look ...first of all its not necessary that you go for the 4x AGP card. All 8x AGP cards are backward compatible that is they fit and work on you 4x AGP card. 

Regarding the range you said you can get a 6600 NON-GT. I am not sure it this card comes in AGP mode too ( i m bit novice at this)


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 27, 2005)

samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> hi......... I am new here but not new to computer games.
> i need to assemble  a PC for normal word processor type work and occasional gaming( since i am in a law school and rarely do i get time to play). i have decided a configuratio but i am yet not sure about motherboards. help me...
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> ...


N force 4 @ 5 k!!!!! Very hard to get...
Look for cheaper brands such as mercury or gigabyte
Asus available for 6.5 k nd msi for 6k.Check out the model number


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 28, 2005)

hey man someonee posted that fx5200 is 256mb ram... no its 128mb.. jsut to correct em...


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 28, 2005)

get a 6200 sidewinder. it will be better cause its a new generation gfx card.


----------



## mad_crazyboys (Aug 28, 2005)

*a graphic card*

can any one suggest a pci express graphic card for 915 gav mother board at price range of 5- 10k[/b]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

this shud be in hardware reviews...

search bfore u post as this has been discussed several times...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 29, 2005)

ok now i want on ein around 10 k

so that i can play all games and also doom3 wellly


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 29, 2005)

@ sidewinder

xfx 6200a agp 128 mb is around 4k. Core 350mhz, memory 400 mhz 64 bit. In 3dmark 2k5 pixel shader test, it gives bout 50 - 55 fps in 640x480 whereas the 5900xt gives about  35 -40. Stay away from the 5700, all the GF 5 series cards suck at rendering shader models 2 and up. I have tried out everything from the 5200 to the 6600GT on my comp, currently using a 5900xt. My config is athlon 64 2800, msi k8mmv, 512 mb hynix d43, 18gb cheetah on a buslogic scsi card. Also in 3dmark 2k3 the card gets bout 33% higher 3dmarks


----------



## samanvya_ad (Aug 29, 2005)

alright then tell me are n force 4 based motherboards really worth buying as cheaper options are available in market with chipsets of via and ATi, i need to install 6600 GT on it and also do ASUS motherboards perform well.......


----------



## samanvya_ad (Aug 29, 2005)

alright then tell me are n force 4 based motherboards really worth buying as cheaper options are available in market with chipsets of via and ATi, i need to install 6600 GT on it and also do ASUS motherboards perform well.......


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 30, 2005)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> @ sidewinder
> 
> xfx 6200a agp 128 mb is around 4k. Core 350mhz, memory 400 mhz 64 bit. In 3dmark 2k5 pixel shader test, it gives bout 50 - 55 fps in 640x480 whereas the 5900xt gives about  35 -40. Stay away from the 5700, all the GF 5 series cards suck at rendering shader models 2 and up. I have tried out everything from the 5200 to the 6600GT on my comp, currently using a 5900xt. My config is athlon 64 2800, msi k8mmv, 512 mb hynix d43, 18gb cheetah on a buslogic scsi card. Also in 3dmark 2k3 the card gets bout 33% higher 3dmarks



hey I've checked it out. 128 bit 128 mb rs 3100 nd 128 bit 256 mb rs.3750 exclusive of taxes.so it shd be around pricesmentioned+200.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> hey man someonee posted that fx5200 is 256mb ram... no its 128mb.. jsut to correct em...


Lol and where in the hell did ya pass that Judgement from?  
Just so that you know the Fx5200 is available both in 128MB(128-Bit) and 256MB(256-bit) Vram versions.
Check this out for a lil update on your knowledge department
*www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/FX5200_Series.html
Next time just get your facts straight before your post.

@samanvya_ad:Its not necessary that you have to only opt for a Nforce 4 based mobo to run the 6600GT.You can very well go in for the MSI RS480M2 Based Mobo which supports all Socket 939 based AMD 64-bit CPU's as well as features a PCI-E X16 slot for a PCI-E based graphics card.It must be around 5k atleast.
Specs: *www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=639


----------



## Ringwraith (Aug 30, 2005)

AFAIK there are no 256 bit memory versions of the 5200fx ( available are 128 bit and 64 bit)
allwyndlima...the "256" on the link u posted is the width of the graphics core...not the memory interface bus!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> allwyndlima...the "256" on the link u posted is the width of the graphics core...not the memory interface bus!


Wasn't referring to the interface bus in the first place buddy.This was just to show the dude that the 256MB version exists


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 1, 2005)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> @ sidewinder
> 
> xfx 6200a agp 128 mb is around 4k. Core 350mhz, memory 400 mhz 64 bit. In 3dmark 2k5 pixel shader test, it gives bout 50 - 55 fps in 640x480 whereas the 5900xt gives about  35 -40. Stay away from the 5700, all the GF 5 series cards suck at rendering shader models 2 and up. I have tried out everything from the 5200 to the 6600GT on my comp, currently using a 5900xt. My config is athlon 64 2800, msi k8mmv, 512 mb hynix d43, 18gb cheetah on a buslogic scsi card. Also in 3dmark 2k3 the card gets bout 33% higher 3dmarks


u r damn right abt this man....
Thats wherre radeon is better.. but I stll prefer nvidia
So tomorrow I m going to buy xfx 128 mb 128 bit 6200
Thx everybody


----------



## ankitvarshneya (Sep 1, 2005)

*About Gfx Cards*

Hey Guys My Budget is 4k
Pls Suggest me a good graphic card ATI or Gforce


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2005)

in d budget of 4K i think u can get NVIDIA 5200 retailing for less than 2.5K or ATI radeon 9550 (as told by my frnd) if u add little more money is retailing for around 4.7K


----------



## ankitvarshneya (Sep 1, 2005)

But yaar less than 2.5k will b a card without its own ram, it will share memory..........???? :roll:


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 1, 2005)

Nope. 5200 has its own memory but if you have budget of 4K then you can get 6200 both in AGP and PCI express format depending on the motherboard you choose.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 1, 2005)

> Hey Guys My Budget is 4k
> Pls Suggest me a good graphic card ATI or Gforce



XFX Geforce 6200 128MB DDR AGP8X 64bit mem. ...... should cost you around 3500 .... the best budget card right now i think ....


----------



## geek007 (Sep 3, 2005)

*AGP Graphics card*

Hey, suggest a AGP card for gaming.
I am looking for card that can run games like
Farcry and DOOM acceptably and costs around
3K to 4K.

Thanks.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2005)

Your query should be here...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 4, 2005)

i am planning to buy a new gfx card for my comp mainly for gaming and little bit video editing. but i am confused. i wanted to buy the gainward 6600gt golden sample but then i saw the powercolor x800xl. but the confusion is that the 6600gt supports dx9.0c whereas x800xl supports dx9.0b. so does that mean that the x800 xl will not run games based on dx9.0c or it will run the games but will use dx9.0b for gfx purpose. i really want to buy the x800xl cause it is almost at par with the 6800gt(read the benchmarks somewhere.  i think tomshardware). i will be buying the pci-ex version of the gfx card. so which one should i buy. 6600gt or x800xl? pls help and fast


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 4, 2005)

if u can afford a x800xl then go ahead its a monster 16pipeline card.otherwise a gainward/leadtek 6600gt should suffice.


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 4, 2005)

i can afford a x800xl. but the thing is that i read that it is dx9.0b compatible. that loses out on future proofing. but my question is whether the x800xl would be able to run dx9.0c games even though it is dx9.0b.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 5, 2005)

> but my question is whether the x800xl would be able to run dx9.0c games even though it is dx9.0b.



yes ... the X800XL should run all dx9.0c games esily .... being a dx9.0b compliant card it features only upto sm2.0 support ..... this means that u'll not get to use things related to sm3.0 ... specially HDR .... now on the other hand the 6600GT is sm3.0 and dx9.0c compliant .. it can use HDR but the performance of a 6600GT with HDR is very poor ... only the 6800GT and above can do well with HDR enabled .... so i'd vote the X800XL .....


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 6, 2005)

Where can I find Radeon 9600/pro card in kolkata?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 8, 2005)

> Where can I find Radeon 9600/pro card in kolkata?



HHHMmmmm ... this is pretty hard ... but why ru going for the 9600 rite now ??? the 6600's costs more-or-less the same ....!!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 9, 2005)

9600 non pro 128 mb costs 3600
XFX 6600 NON GT costs Rs 8000
Thats why I want to buy it.


----------



## anubhavsinha11 (Sep 10, 2005)

*SLI*

I want to know that in the SLI compatible motherboard you can add two graphics card which is of same type i.e. you cant join two graphics card one of 6800 and other 7800


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 10, 2005)

hi every one,
i just jot my self 'BIG GeForce 6200 256mb 64bit' AGP card for R.s.4250 from nehru place Delhi.
now please tell me is it a good buy or wasthere an other alternate at this very price.
p.s. i have not installed it yet that is y iam asking u for comments.
tahanks.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 10, 2005)

Go ahead.U wont find a Dx 9.0c card at this price.The price is also right.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Sep 11, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]hey!! my vendor has got a CLUB 3D XGI VOLARI V8 ULTRA DUO (which he got from sumbody) and is selling it for Rs.2500/-. is it a good buy at this price????
> it has got 256mb DDRII (clocked 950mhz) and 2 GPUs on a single board (each clocked 475 Mhz) with a 128-bit memory controller.



Seems to me like a good deal


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 11, 2005)

thanx for your reply sidewinder.
i also think this was a good deal but please tell me something about 'BIG' the gpu bord manufactures.
i never heard about them.
thanx again


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 11, 2005)

Well BIG means best in graphics...atleast they claim so.But its very similar to XFX Brand.Standerd budget solution.All cards are made with N vidia reference design so u wont find tweaks done by MSI nd Asus nd so in it

The packeging is also very basic.Only a driver cd,Quick installation guide and cables.Thats it..most probably u wont get any bundled full version game with it
The service is ok nd so the performance.If u are looking for a good budget solution then BIG or XFX are the answers.
U can go 4 it.Its not bad


----------



## rachitboom2 (Sep 11, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> Well BIG means best in graphics...atleast they claim so.But its very similar to XFX Brand.Standerd budget solution.All cards are made with N vidia reference design so u wont find tweaks done by MSI nd Asus nd so in it
> 
> The packeging is also very basic.Only a driver cd,Quick installation guide and cables.Thats it..most probably u wont get any bundled full version game with it
> The service is ok nd so the performance.If u are looking for a good budget solution then BIG or XFX are the answers.
> U can go 4 it.Its not bad



I agree that it is not a bad deal but you can just not compare BIG with XFX as in many cases XFX can even outperform ASUS or gigabyte cards !!!

So no comparsion bwt BIG and XFX Cards !!!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 12, 2005)

which is better
nvidia 6200 256mb 64 bit AGP
or
nvidia 6200 128mb 128 bit AGP

i wanted to know this because, i was searching for nvidia 6200 128mb 128 bit AGP in nehru place but coudnt find one.
so, i bought nvidia 6200 256mb 64 bit AGP and i just wanted to know did i make any mistake


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah nishant..u prolly did make a mistake! 256 mb offers no benifit over 128mbs with a low-end/64 bit interface card like urs


----------



## lahratla (Sep 12, 2005)

*Which graphics card to buy?*

I've recently bought a PC with the following configurations:
1. AMD Athlon 64 (939) 3200+ Processor
2.  MSI RS480 (IGP) Motherboard
3. Digi-Giga 256x2 400 MHz DDR (Dual Channel)
4. Seagate Barrucuda 80 GB SATA 7200 rpm HDD
5. LiteON Combo Drive
6. Samsung SyncMaster 793 MB 17" FFST CRT Monitor
7. APC BackUps 500 Ups

Now I intend to buy a PCX Graphics Card under Rs 8K. Which one to choose, Radeon or GeForce? I've seen many reviews praising the GeForce 6 series but since the mobo chipset is based on ATI Radeon, will using a GeForce card affects the graphics performance? Will using the Radeon card yield best graphic performace instead of the GeFroce ones considering my budget.
Also, when is a graphic card card supporting DX 10(?) likely to be introduced, in the near future? If so, should I wait for it?


----------



## hafees (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought an XFX Geforce FX 5200 graphics card for a price of 2200 Rs. Is the price ok?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 13, 2005)

If you stretch your budget just a little bit you can get a 6600GT. There won't be any issues using a nVidia card on a ATI mobo.


----------



## vinayasurya (Sep 13, 2005)

I want  a budget graphics around 2000-3000. Which is better ATi or Geforce? Also plz mention approx. prices


----------



## mohit (Sep 13, 2005)

u can get the BIG Geforce 6600gt 128 mb for 9250/- .. its a very good card and people claim it is the same as BFG. it costs a thousand bucks more than your budget but its recommended.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

i just scored 1752 3dmark03 marks (without any tweeking) with my BIG geforce 6200 256mb 64bit agp.
what r urs comments


----------



## godsownman (Sep 13, 2005)

You posted this in the wrong place. 

Anyway you can find a detailed discussion  here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761 ( This is the linkl of the sticky running in the hardware review secton).


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 13, 2005)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> which is better
> nvidia 6200 256mb 64 bit AGP
> or
> nvidia 6200 128mb 128 bit AGP
> ...


Most probably there is no 128 bit version from xfx.U just may have to get a 256 mb one...
Correct me if Im wrong


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 14, 2005)

why the hell so low scores just '1752 3dmark03 marks '  
my pc is up-to-date amd athlon 64 3000+, msi k8mm-ilsr- 512 x2 kingston ram 400fsb, 'BIG' nvidia 6200 256mb 64 bit AGP and 80gb sata hdd.
please tell me what to do


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 14, 2005)

is there any way to increase my GPU's performance.
i just wanted to play nfs undergrond 2 with full graphic details on 1024x 768 resolution.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 14, 2005)

> my pc is up-to-date amd athlon 64 3000+, msi k8mm-ilsr- 512 x2 kingston ram 400fsb, 'BIG' nvidia 6200 256mb 64 bit AGP and 80gb sata hdd.



ur card is a TC i think .... or is it ????

Moreover the 64bit mem. interface is a serious bottleneck ... ....



> is there any way to increase my GPU's performance.



The only way to increase the gpu performance is by oc'ing it .... or play the game at low res.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 15, 2005)

my 9250 se gives 3645 3d marks.may be a tc one.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 15, 2005)

what is a TC 
and i got 3066 3dmarks(03) by running the test on 800x600 mode.
any comments.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 16, 2005)

my frnd went to purchase 6600 grafix card but he found many variants like
gainward 6600 gt, MSI 6600, XFX 6600 and  two three more.

what is the difference betwwen all the above cards, do the performance of the above cards differ? If yes why so , cause all these cards have same graphic procc.?

thnx 4 reply.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 16, 2005)

> my 9250 se gives 3645 3d marks.may be a tc one.





> what is a TC



TC -> *Turbo Cache* ..... it is a tech. by which the gpu is able to share system ram via the pcix architecture when its video memory runs short ....

And the 9250se is a Radeon card ... no way it can support TC ... only the newer low-end pci16x cards like the X300 from Ati can use a similar method termed _*Hyper-Memory*_ for the Radeon series ....



> and i got 3066 3dmarks(03) by running the test on 800x600 mode.



only bench ur rig at default settings ....



> my frnd went to purchase 6600 grafix card but he found many variants like
> gainward 6600 gt, MSI 6600, XFX 6600 and two three more.
> 
> what is the difference betwwen all the above cards, do the performance of the above cards differ? If yes why so , cause all these cards have same graphic procc.?



Here's a bit of info on the 6600 variants :

*6600*
no. of pixel pipelines : 8 
core clock : 350 MHz
mem. clock : 500 MHz
video mem. : 128/256 MB
mem. type : ddr
mem. interface : 128 bit

*6600GT*
no. of pixel pipelines : 8
core clock : 500 MHz
mem. clock : 1000 MHz
video mem. : 128/256 MB
mem. type : ddr3
mem. interface : 128 bit

So a 6600GT is better than the 6600 in actual performance ..... different companies sell similar cards ... i.e. similar cores ... with their own tweaks if any ....


----------



## daedalus3 (Sep 17, 2005)

hey.. new here...

want the best buy for a graphics card for 3k-4k

comp specs are:
AMD athlon 1800+
MB: Asus A7n266-VM(one 4x agp slot)
256DDR at 266Mhz

Thats 512 MB at 266mHz(forgot I got  another stick!!)


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 17, 2005)

> want the best buy for a graphics card for 3k-4k



A 6200 ....


----------



## daedalus3 (Sep 17, 2005)

a 6200 you say.. 
hmm..
that'd be a 128mb/128 bit ddr card?
Also sholud it be a leadtek,XFX,gigabyte or something else..

Found this somewhere:

 LEADTEK A6200TD GEFORCE 6200 128MB 128BIT DDR AGP VGA DVI HDTV-OUT VIDEO CARD 

*img.ncix.com/gif/14935.JPG

Good enough?
Also I gave my comp specs abv  beacuse i was worried that a kind of high-end card that fits in the 3k-4k budget may overexert my PC..
Is this something to be careful about with these specs?

comp specs are:
AMD athlon 1800+
MB: Asus A7n266-VM(one 4x agp slot) 
512 MB at 266mHz

Also I wanted to know whether i would require to disable my onboard card (geforce2 32mb) as it draws on my PC memory, or it would happen automatically when I install the new one(6200 proposed)


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 19, 2005)

> Also I gave my comp specs abv beacuse i was worried that a kind of high-end card that fits in the 3k-4k budget may overexert my PC..
> Is this something to be careful about with these specs?
> 
> comp specs are:
> ...



U cant get a high-end card within 3k-4k .... u'll get only entry level mid-range cards .....

And yes ... u must disable onbard video if u install the card ....


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 20, 2005)

daedalus3 said:
			
		

> a 6200 you say..
> hmm..
> that'd be a 128mb/128 bit ddr card?
> Also sholud it be a leadtek,XFX,gigabyte or something else..
> ...


The onboard video will auto disable itself when u insert that agp card but u may still have to disable shared memory in bios settings.
As far as card goes I would rather tell u to invest 1 thousand more nd get xfx 6600.


----------



## robbie (Sep 23, 2005)

i want a agp card for my d845 motherboard with agp 8x,my budget is 3000/- only.please help.


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 24, 2005)

i am highly confused guys pls help.
i want to buy a midrange gfx card for myself.
right now i am stuck on x800xl. but then i read abt the x800gto which is retailing for 14000. and i also read somewhere in this forum that the 6800gt is for 16k. now
which one should i buy from the following list-
x800xl
x800gto
6600gt
6800gt
pls help


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 26, 2005)

> x800xl
> x800gto
> 6600gt
> 6800gt



For agp ??? then go for the 6800GT .. but i think only a vanillae pci16x ver. is priced at 17k's ... the agp one's cost much more .......


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 26, 2005)

i am going for pci-ex version. shouldn't i buy the x800xl cause its perfomance is almost equivalent to a 6800gt.


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 26, 2005)

get the one which is lower priced out of x800xl and 6800gt...altho i m biased towards teh x800xl since it can be overclocked to XT almost on the fly


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 26, 2005)

@ ringwraith  where did u get to know that the x800xl can be overclocked to an xt. pls post source.
thanks.


----------



## edgetec (Sep 27, 2005)

i have a 865GBF motherboard with GeForce FX 5500 128mb 8x can i install a 128mb 6600 Ultra PCI card in an 8x slot


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 27, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> @ ringwraith  where did u get to know that the x800xl can be overclocked to an xt. pls post source.
> thanks.


think i got it wrong there ..i was just hoping it wud get o/ced well coz of the relatively low core/memory speeds 
however researched around a bit and found that it sort of maxes out arnd 440/1120 ..that is not to say that is a bad o/c ... arnd 10 perc o/c is pretty decent...a review's here
*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1808&page=1


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 27, 2005)

> i have a 865GBF motherboard with GeForce FX 5500 128mb 8x can i install a 128mb *6600 Ultra* PCI card in an 8x slot



No way dude ..... And there is nothing as a 6600 Ultra card .. the available variants are 6600LE , 6600 , 6600GT ......



> get the one which is lower priced out of x800xl and 6800gt...altho i m biased towards teh x800xl since it can be overclocked to XT almost on the fly



And the 6800GT can also be easily oc'ed to 6800U speeds .... and then the X800XL would be nowhere near .....


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 28, 2005)

hii guyz i m plannin to buy a gpu soon so plz temme which pcie card is betta powercolor X800XT or Leadtek/XFX 6800GT?by the way wats the price of these 2 cards including taxes?


----------



## mohit (Sep 28, 2005)

@Aniruddh
Leadtek/XFX 6800GT is a much better choice than a Powercolor X800XL. Reasons ,

1. X800 XL does not support shader model 3.0
2. No Cross fire support. 
3. Cost is higher than a Leadtek 6800GT.

Leadtek 6800 gt is for 18,000+taxes while Powercolor X800XL is for around 20,000/-

 I suggest going for a 6800 ULTRA though.


----------



## DigiMorgue (Sep 29, 2005)

URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!

Got an Intel D845GBV Original motherboard (with 4X AGP slot) &
ASUS V8440 GeForce 4 (128 MB) AGP card... 

Planning to buy a new AGP card which can run on the 4x AGP Slot of the motherboard. Which one to go for?

Budget not a problem. I want the best card my old motherboard can handle.


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 29, 2005)

@mohit he wants to go for an x800xt not xl. i suggest u buy a 6800gt as it has newer technology and gud perfomance too


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 29, 2005)

> Planning to buy a new AGP card which can run on the 4x AGP Slot of the motherboard. Which one to go for?



A 128MB 6600 class graphics card .. anything beyond will just be waste of money ....


----------



## panzer (Sep 29, 2005)

xfx Geforce 6600gt 266 mb
Power color X 300 256 mb

       which is better????


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 29, 2005)

@panzer 6600gt with 256MB is far far betta then dat of X300 there is no comparison between the 2.and if u r planning to go for a 6600gt gpu chip then go for leadtek 6600gt bcoz its cheaper and betta performance wise then dat of XFX6600gt.for ati card powercolor is the best and its easily available.X300 256MB wil come around 5k and leadtek 6600gt 256 will come around 11.5k.6600gt 128MB wil come around 10k.


----------



## TheG33k (Sep 30, 2005)

Can anybody help me decide which company to go for when buying 6600 GT with 128 MB DDR3. 

I only got a budget of 9k and want to go for a 6600 GT. 

can i also have the prices of MSI, Asus, BIG, XFX, Gainward versions of 6600 GT.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi, I received the following email from the Zebronics people in Chennai, the official distributors of Leadtek cards in India in response to my email query.

=======

*hi,

thanks for your interest in leadtek product.we do not have reseller in
kolkatta but i can arrange to ship from here directly it will cost you 10300+10% tax. You will receive the card within 2-3 days after the payment.*

=======

Price is OK I think. I had enquired about the extreme 128MB PCI-express edition.


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 30, 2005)

that is the best 6600GT ever....if its 6600gt u want this is the one to get  
i own one and get 4000 3Dmarks05 ...which is kinda the highest u can go with an o/c on the 6600GT!


----------



## TheG33k (Sep 30, 2005)

Can anybody help me decide which company to go for when buying 6600 GT with 128 MB DDR3.

I only got a budget of 9k and want to go for a 6600 GT.

can i also have the prices of MSI, Asus, BIG, XFX, Gainward versions of 6600 GT.

wanting an AGP 8x version


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 30, 2005)

@TheG33k
 forget about Asus,Msi.

  if u can find gainward then go for that it will come around 10k 128MB.Leadtek is very good even that will come around 10k.BIG is good and will be cheaper then other brand but performance wise its not as good as other company.BIG 128MB version will come around 8-9k.

  XFX is 3rd best and will be easily available and will come around 11k.


----------



## TheG33k (Sep 30, 2005)

i have herd that XFX having heatsink problems

and also where can i buy the gainward from i am from hyderabad


----------



## mohit (Oct 1, 2005)

@theg33k

go for BIG .. their 6600gt pcie is same as BFG .. and we know BFG is d best !! BIG 6600GT 128 mb will cost u around 9250/- .. but u want an agp version , that will definitely cost more. for gainward , check www.mediatechindia.com

@Aniruddh
he wants an AGP version not PCI-E .. all the prices u have given are for pci-e. AGP will be expensive.


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 1, 2005)

thank you Aniruddh and thaks to mohit

but can any 1 of u tell me which manufacturers card will give me best performance.
@Aniruddh 
u told that BIG cards are not giving good performance. 

@mohit
what manufacturer would u suggest me to go for if i want a performance 6600 GT(AGP 8x)  card. thanks for the link of mediateh,


----------



## mohit (Oct 1, 2005)

AGP 8X 6600gt's are hard to find especially in India. Try looking for Leadtek , XFX , Gainward , BIG. BIG offers the most value for money and their perfomance is good too. i selected a BIG model for u ,

*www.big-tek.com/geforce6600AGPgt128.htm

try getting this one. i hope it will be priced reasonably.


----------



## edgetec (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying GeFroce FX 5950 Ultra 265mb 8x card for my Intel 865GBF. I heard that there is 8x version for 6600 & 6800 is it true?? 
Any idea on how much does 5950 Ultra 256 mb & 6600 GT cost


----------



## asdf1223 (Oct 1, 2005)

the fx5950 ultras phased out.only entry lvl fx series gpus 
exist.but u can an 8x version of almost all 6 series card except 6200tc(and be glad u cant).the 6600gt costs 8k-11k depending on location and brand.


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks guys. (Aniruddh & mohit)

I got myself a XFX 6600 GT. its a nice 1. got it for around 10k in hyderabad.


----------



## mohit (Oct 1, 2005)

TheG33k said:
			
		

> thanks guys. (Aniruddh & mohit)
> 
> I got myself a XFX 6600 GT. its a nice 1. got it for around 10k in hyderabad.



hey can u please provide the eaxct model number of the card u bought. i need it for a frnd too. the pricing is gr8 .. thanx. n enjoy gaming.


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 1, 2005)

here is the code of the card that i can see as the ordering code on the box

PV-T43A-NDF7

its a GF 6600GT 128MB DDR3 DUAL/ DVI TV


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 1, 2005)

> i own one and get 4000 3Dmarks05 ...which is kinda the highest u can go with an o/c on the 6600GT!



Without oc'ing eehh ??? If yess then may i know ur system config plz ????

And if u reached 4k's with oc then ur so wrong in thinking thats the highest .... i personally have reached 4.3k's+ with a very high oc'ing ... around 595/1225 ... and i've friends who have gone further ....


----------



## mohit (Oct 1, 2005)

@deathvirus_me
the leadtek card that ringwraith is talking about comes factory overclocked ...i dont think he overclocked it personally. so its d best for people who dont wanna overclock themselves.


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 1, 2005)

its factory overclocked at 550/1120 ... 
i was talking about the scores u can get out of the stock models sold by any company for a 6600GT , and I stick by my statement


----------



## edgetec (Oct 2, 2005)

if i go for an 8x 6600GT do i need a seperate cooling solution coz i've heard it somewhere also i'm not ready to shell out extra 300-400 bucks for cooling solution. I have a 240W power supply unit will it be enough?


----------



## mohit (Oct 2, 2005)

edgetec said:
			
		

> if i go for an 8x 6600GT do i need a seperate cooling solution coz i've heard it somewhere also i'm not ready to shell out extra 300-400 bucks for cooling solution. I have a 240W power supply unit will it be enough?



240W power supply is a NO NO NO ... u will have to buy a min 350 / 400W power supply and that too from a reputed brand like Antec. and regarding cooling i dont think any additional cooling will be required for the 6600gt 8x gpu. just scroll to some posts above and see that somebody  has just purchased a xfx 6600gt  agp 8x gpu , ask him for further details regarding cooling n all.


----------



## edgetec (Oct 2, 2005)

how much will it cost?


----------



## mohit (Oct 2, 2005)

edgetec said:
			
		

> how much will it cost?



Antec Smart Power 2.0 400W - 3500/-
Powersafe 400/450W Gold Plated - 1800/-

and if u were asking about the cost of the XFX 6600GT 128 MB DDR3 AGP then its around 10,000/-


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 2, 2005)

to be precise i got it for  Rs. 9950(in hyderabad)


----------



## cypher (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Best AGP 8x GFX*

Plz suggest an good agp carg with 256 mb ddr memory, good clock speeds and which is worth the money(a budget card)


----------



## edgetec (Oct 2, 2005)

GeForce FX 5950 Ultra in better than 6600. If u r looking for a high end card go for GeForce 6600 GT


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 2, 2005)

yea.
a  DDR3 cardis far more better than 256 DDR card. if possible go in for a 6600 GT.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 2, 2005)

> Plz suggest an good agp carg with 256 mb ddr memory, good clock speeds and which is worth the money(a budget card)



A 256MB 6600 ..... best bang for your bucks rite now ...


----------



## mohit (Oct 3, 2005)

*BIG pricing*

*BIG Latest pricing from delhi (all pci-express) ,*

1. BIG GEFORCE 6800GT 256 MB 256 BIT DDR 3 - PCI EXPRESS..............N.A..

2. BIG GEFORCE 6800 ULTRA 256 MB 256 BIT DDR3 - PCI EXPRESS........N.A..

3. BIG GEFORCE 6600GT 128 MB 128 BIT DDR3 - PCI
EXPRESS................8500+taxes

4. BIG GEFORCE 7800GT 256 MB 256 BIT DDR3 - PCI
EXPRESS................22500+taxes

5. BIG GEFORCE 7800GTX 256 MB 256 BIT DDR 3 - PCI
EXPRESS.............28500+taxes....

website - www.big-tek.com
email :- sales@bigbyteindia.com

I have posted the same thing in the hardware prices sticky but i thought it would be more useful here. i hope nobody minds.


----------



## supersaiyan (Oct 4, 2005)

can anyone tell me whether a powercolor x800xl 256mb pci-ex gfx card needs external powersupply or not?


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, i am in a dilemma. I wanna buy a Gfx card (preferably from Kolkata). My budget is around Rs 15000. Shud I go for a 6600GT 256 MB GDDR3 or a 6800 NU 128 MB ?????


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 5, 2005)

is it an AGP or PCI-E that you want to buy


----------



## Ankit (Oct 6, 2005)

daedalus3 said:
			
		

> a 6200 you say..
> hmm..
> that'd be a 128mb/128 bit ddr card?
> Also sholud it be a leadtek,XFX,gigabyte or something else..
> ...



can some one give any idea about the cost of this card and wher can i get this in lamington road mumbai...


----------



## supersaiyan (Oct 7, 2005)

in this month's digit's a list they have specipfied the xfx6600gt 256mb version as the best in the midrange category. does a 6600gt 256 mb version(pci-ex) even exist?


----------



## supersaiyan (Oct 7, 2005)

in this month's digit's a list they have specipfied the xfx6600gt 256mb version as the best in the midrange category. does a 6600gt 256 mb version(pci-ex) even exist?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 8, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> in this month's digit's a list they have specipfied the xfx6600gt 256mb version as the best in the midrange category. does a 6600gt 256 mb version(pci-ex) even exist?



Well it does .. it's priced around 14k's ....

But its no use getting a 256MB card with 128bit mem. interface .... the extra mem. will be bottlenecked by the memory width itself ....


----------



## roccstar2 (Oct 8, 2005)

I am considering buying a XFX 6200 GPU my comp has a 240 volt psu.. would this card run on this much power or would it need more???

And for the money I am paying for the 6200 (Rs 3500) is it a good eal?  Or can I get something better within Rs 4000 for playing recent games like HL2?

thanks ...


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 8, 2005)

roccstar2 said:
			
		

> I am considering buying a XFX 6200 GPU my comp has a 240 volt psu.. would this card run on this much power or would it need more???
> 
> thanks ...


all PSUs u get in india will be rated 220-240V  coz the bijli here is rated 220v/50hz
If u meant 240Watts, then u shud buy a new PSU now!


----------



## roccstar2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Right sorry about that...   

So Ringwraith you are saying i won't be able to run a XFX 6200 GPU with my 240 watt PSU?

So whats my best option for a new PSU and how many Watts should it be..?

And is a GeForce 6200 for Rs 3500 a good deal?


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 10, 2005)

In lower level, which is better Geforce XFX 5200 or Radeon 9200se.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 10, 2005)

> In lower level, which is better Geforce XFX 5200 or Radeon 9200se.



None .... coz the 6200 128 MB ver. costs more or less like these ..... 

*PS* stay away from the "SE" cards from Radeon ....


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 10, 2005)

roccstar2 said:
			
		

> Right sorry about that...
> 
> So Ringwraith you are saying i won't be able to run a XFX 6200 GPU with my 240 watt PSU?
> 
> ...


wats the rest of ur config?
its always better to buy >400W of PSU power, and preferably frm a good company like antec,coolermaster,thermaltake,enermax...
im not so sure abt current prices of 6200..but its seems like u are getting an okay price for it


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 10, 2005)

> None .... coz the 6200 128 MB ver. costs more or less like these .....
> 
> *PS* stay away from the "SE" cards from Radeon ....



so according to u which would be better and price...


----------



## roccstar2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> roccstar2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My current config is as follows:

Athlon XP 2000+ (1.6 GHZ)
FIC AM35
VIA VT8375
736 mb DDR Ram
On Board Graphics(Pro Savage DDR??)


Well what do you think?  Can My current congif handle and run the 6200 AGP version?

Thanks for any replies..


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 10, 2005)

aye ur current config will run 6200agp very well!
since u are adding another component in ur computer 240W is no longer sufficient, I suggest u go in for around 350W of power. 
shud serve u well


----------



## roccstar2 (Oct 10, 2005)

K thanks a lot dude... I can't wait to get my 6200... 

And also a 350 or more watt PSU..

thanks again


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 10, 2005)

roccstar2 said:
			
		

> My current config is as follows:
> 
> Athlon XP 2000+ (1.6 GHZ)
> FIC AM35
> ...



it shoudl easily cope ..... and get that fast ....


----------



## jay4u (Oct 11, 2005)

*Sugest me a good graphic card.....*

Hello group,

I am giving down my configuration and expectations... please sugest me a good graphic card.....


My config : 
P IV 2.4 Ghz 1 Mb
512 Mb 400 Mhz Trancesnd DDR ram (Will buy another one pretty soon)
Intel 865GBF MBD with 4x/8x AGP and Flexi 5.1 channel audio support
120 GB & 80 GB ATA HDD 7200 rpm
17' samsung monitor 753s (dont know maximum resolution supported)

My needs :
8x AGP card with 256 Mb onboard memory
Can play latest games with ease at moderate resolution
Can i get 1200 pixel resolution
Card bugdet under 7k
Decent manufacturer like ATI or nvidia

Thankz in advance...........


----------



## jay4u (Oct 11, 2005)

*Sugest me a good graphic card.....*

Hello group,

I am giving down my configuration and expectations... please sugest me a good graphic card.....


My config : 
P IV 2.4 Ghz 1 Mb
512 Mb 400 Mhz Trancesnd DDR ram (Will buy another one pretty soon)
Intel 865GBF MBD with 4x/8x AGP and Flexi 5.1 channel audio support
120 GB & 80 GB ATA HDD 7200 rpm
17' samsung monitor 753s (dont know maximum resolution supported)

My needs :
8x AGP card with 256 Mb onboard memory
Can play latest games with ease at moderate resolution
Can i get 1200 pixel resolution
Card bugdet under 7k
Decent manufacturer like ATI or nvidia

Thankz in advance...........


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 11, 2005)

6600 AGP is the way to go


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 11, 2005)

Please specify a decent Graphic card in the range 3-4K


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 11, 2005)

> My config :
> P IV 2.4 Ghz 1 Mb
> 512 Mb 400 Mhz Trancesnd DDR ram (Will buy another one pretty soon)
> Intel 865GBF MBD with 4x/8x AGP and Flexi 5.1 channel audio support
> ...



a 6600 256 MB card ... should be the best for the mentioned config .... should run all the current games at 1280*960 and above .... future games at 1024*768 ...



> Please specify a decent Graphic card in the range 3-4K



XFX GeForce 6200 128MB AGP8X ... priced around 3600 bucks .........


----------



## roccstar2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Is BIG a good brand and are they're products reliable?

According to Last months review a 6600 from BIG should be around the 6000 mark.. and I have just gotten some more money.. so I can afford this 6600..

Do you think it would work well with my comp?  And is it worth it?

Comp confing:
Athlon XP 2000+ (1.6 GHZ) 
FIC AM35 
VIA VT8375 
736 mb DDR Ram 
On Board Graphics(Pro Savage DDR??)


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 13, 2005)

roccstar2 said:
			
		

> Is BIG a good brand and are they're products reliable?
> 
> According to Last months review a 6600 from BIG should be around the 6000 mark.. and I have just gotten some more money.. so I can afford this 6600..
> 
> ...


sure go ahead...u wont be bottlenecked by ur cpu by anything less than a 6800 :thumbsup:


----------



## asdf1223 (Oct 13, 2005)

@roccstar2
big is ok for those on a very tight budget should cost u 5.6k.i have a very similar config to urs(except for the ram mine is 384) and a 5700le runs fine on the same psu.

p.s. is ur comp a compaq s4020il?


----------



## roccstar2 (Oct 14, 2005)

asdf1223 said:
			
		

> @roccstar2
> big is ok for those on a very tight budget should cost u 5.6k.i have a very similar config to urs(except for the ram mine is 384) and a 5700le runs fine on the same psu.
> 
> p.s. is ur comp a compaq s4020il?



Thanks for the replies dudes

I do have a Compaq Presario.. and I hate it... its my first comp(which I do not share with anyone!!!)..but.. it is about 2.5 years old now.. and it was my sisters.. so I hate it.. but nothing i can do about it.. cept get a new graphics card.. and maybe new case with psu.. other than that..nothin..

So.. I am glad that the pc's config can handle some of the better GPU's out there..

Thanks again..


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2005)

I just bought a 915GAV with a 3 Ghz intel proccy and now I find that its onboard solution is not so good. I used to previously use a GeForce 4 MX 440 128 MB and the games worked and performed just fine for me. 

So, i was planning to buy a new GFX. Is the 6200 good enough or should I go for the 6600 instead?


----------



## ashnik (Oct 15, 2005)

goobimama Go for 6600 if affordable 
6200 is just the start of pyramid


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 16, 2005)

> s the 6200 good enough or should I go for the 6600 instead?



Go for the 6600 .... its really far better than the 6200 ...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 17, 2005)

Cause I'm not a big gamer as such. Once in a way, (maybe once a week for half an hour) i play a game or two. so, I was wondering if some of the 6200 users could also give me their opinion on how the card performs...Just don't want to spend money on something I would hardly use. Rather spend it on some more RAM which I definitely need...

Oh and BTW, how much would the 6600 cost in Mumbai?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 17, 2005)

> Cause I'm not a big gamer as such. Once in a way, (maybe once a week for half an hour) i play a game or two. so, I was wondering if some of the 6200 users could also give me their opinion on how the card performs...Just don't want to spend money on something I would hardly use. Rather spend it on some more RAM which I definitely need...
> 
> Oh and BTW, how much would the 6600 cost in Mumbai?



Well in this case ... a 6200 should suffice .... but mind you ... future games will really be a hard thing to run with this ... a 6600 would be the safest investment ....


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi guys,
    need help once again here.
   in PC Mark 2004 when I see my system details my 8X AGP  shows up as 2X AGP. what could the problem be. How can i make it 8X.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 18, 2005)

> in PC Mark 2004 when I see my system details my 8X AGP shows up as 2X AGP. what could the problem be. How can i make it 8X.



Have u set it to agp8x in the bios ??? What does the nvidia control panel say ??


----------



## vijay_7287 (Oct 18, 2005)

can anyone tell me wat types of cards are compatible with the intel original 865 motherboard ...

i know tht it is only agp compatible and doesn't support pci-e 

can anyone suggest a 256mb card with the lowest possible price ....

are there kinda non branded cards which come for say 1500 bucks ..

if branded only then wat is the least prices available ????


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 19, 2005)

A Geforce 6200 256MB AGP (865 board does not have PCI-express slot) for your budget. Of course there are no limits. You can use all types of AGP cards like 6600, 6600GT, 6800, 6800GT, X800 XL, X 800 pro, etc. But the latter will be bottlenecked if you use slow processors and less RAM. A 6200 is the cheapest and the most likely solution for your system. You can of course also use a radeon 9550/9600 pro/9800 pro though availability of Radeon cards are a problem.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 21, 2005)

What is the price of xfx 6600gt 256mb DDR AGP 8x in Kolkata and where can I buy it from?

This is the card : *www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?productConfigurationId=9215

Should I go for 6600gt 128mb DDR3 or 6600gt 256mb DDR? If anyone could give price for both, then it would be helpful.

Or if u could suggest an ATI AGP CARD of same category. Budget 14k - 16K.
My pc config: 
P4 PRESCOTT 3.0GHz
INTEL 865GBF
512mb ddr 400MHz Ram
400 watt Powersafe SMPS.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 21, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> What is the price of xfx 6600gt 256mb DDR AGP 8x in Kolkata and where can I buy it from?
> 
> This is the card : *www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?productConfigurationId=9215
> 
> ...



The XFX 256MB DDR 6600GT will be a bottleneck as it has 128-bit interface. For proper utilization of the 128-bit inferface, the 128MB card is sufficient. The 256MB version does not give a huge boost in performance over the 128MB DDR3 version. So I think the extra money is a waste. That can be invested in say, buying some more RAM.  

I see that you are from Kolkata. 8)  I am also from Kolkata. You can visit Saboo or Lalani Computers in Chandi Chowk and they can give you a good deal. Infact Saboo had qouted a price of Rs.10200 for the 128MB version around 3 months back.

By the way, do you intend to visit Compass 2005, the biggest IT exhibition in eastern india? It is currently going on at Netaji Indoor Stadium from 21st to 24th october. I think buying from Compass will give you a fair deal. I intend to visit it tomorrow. 8)


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes digitized I intend to visit Compass but only if rain permits...... By the way is plain 6800 (non GT or ULTRA)within my budget.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmm...let's see. The plain 6800 is priced at around 18-19k, I think. I got the data from ebay.in. But if I were you spending 18k to 19k, then I woild have got the X800 XL.

Anyway, the non-stop rain has become a nuisance for the past three days. Let's hope it will stop during the weekend.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 21, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hmm...let's see. The plain 6800 is priced at around 18-19k, I think. I got the data from ebay.in. But if I were you spending 18k to 19k, then I woild have got the X800 XL



Which company? 

Any other alternative for Rs.14K-16K.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 21, 2005)

You can try the powercolor X800 XL. It costs around 18k. Plus powercolor gives a free copy of Hitman: Contracts too. Have you played that? Mediatech India are it's official dsitributors in India (www.mediatechindia.com). You can try their contact numbers posted in a separate sticky thread for distributor contacts. You can also try the X800 GT, that is if it is available now here. Should be within 14k. Infact can you find out and send me a reply? I am also quite a bit interested to know about the X800 GT's availability. Actually a friend wants to buy that. I will also try to enquire about it in Compass 2005. Let's see. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 21, 2005)

You can try the powercolor X800 XL. It costs around 18k. Plus powercolor gives a free copy of Hitman: Contracts too. Have you played that? Mediatech India are it's official dsitributors in India (www.mediatechindia.com). You can try their contact numbers posted in a separate sticky thread for distributor contacts. You can also try the X800 GT, that is if it is available now here. Should be within 14k. Infact can you find out and send me a reply? I am also quite a bit interested to know about the X800 GT's availability. Actually a friend wants to buy that. I will also try to enquire about it in Compass 2005. Let's see. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 22, 2005)

Sure I will inform u if I get any news of X800 GT. But first want to check out some review about X800 GT. Maybe we could meet at Compass 2005.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 22, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hmm...let's see. The plain 6800 is priced at around 18-19k, I think. I got the data from ebay.in. But if I were you spending 18k to 19k, then I woild have got the X800 XL.
> 
> Anyway, the non-stop rain has become a nuisance for the past three days. Let's hope it will stop during the weekend.


Plain 6800 or 6800NU is for 13.5k gainward and leadtek. 

@john_the_ultimate: If you can afford to spend 20k then a 6800GT is within your budget. Although adding 4k more will get you a 7800GT which is much better imo. If not then you opt for a Sapphire x800xl which is around 17.5k for VIVO shud a b thousand bucks less for the non-vivo model. Another thing is you can inquire about x800GTs which are better than 6600GTs in performance and shud cost you around 13-14k from sapphire.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 23, 2005)

blade_runner how do u think of 6600gt vs 6800 and the price u said is for 128mb or 256mb DDR3 and is it agp compatible. 13.5K looks a good deal. Didn't find X800gt anywhere in Kolkata but waiting for some more replies from vendor whom I enquired.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 23, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Sure I will inform u if I get any news of X800 GT. But first want to check out some review about X800 GT. Maybe we could meet at Compass 2005.



Oops, I saw your reply just today. I had visited Compass 2005 yesterday. I surely would have met you there if I saw this message before. Anyway, the show's great. Although it was raining cats and dogs yesterday, I could see that the spirits were not dampened. Alongwith the normal stalls of Saboo, Supreme, etc. I am very happy to inform you that at last there is a distributor of MSI and Leadtek graphics cards in Kolkata. The contact is:

Mr. Abhishek Kejriwal,
Tirupati Enterprises,
11, Robert Street, 1st floor,
Kolkata - 700012.
Ph: 22251192/93

You can get all types of high end cards there, including the X800 XL, 6600GT, 6800GT, 7800GT, 7800GTX 8)  8)  8)  from MSI and Leadtek. The X800 GT is not available with them. Pricing should be reasonable. They did not disclose the price there. You have to ring up that number and they will give the qoutes.

I visited the AMD stall also and had a great time playing Farcry on a computer based on AMD X2 4200+ and winfast 6600GT. It was amazing. The price of AMD processors have also reduced. 8)  3000+ 939 pin is 6950 and 3200+ is 9000, all prices excluding VAT. AMD is also available with Tirupati.

Supreme qouted a price of 13000 for XFX 6600GT 128MB     .


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks buddy......... maybe we would next time but thanks again.


----------



## sripada19 (Oct 23, 2005)

Iam thinking of going for a new pc with AMD Athlon xp 3000+ .plz suggest me a good motherboard & graphic card combination.my budget for agp is around 3.5k.


----------



## medigit (Oct 23, 2005)

supreme never give proper quotes.


----------



## choudang (Oct 23, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT 

Intel Dual Core 3.00 with 955cx M/b, 2gb DDR2 with DUAL nVIDIA GC with bridging? 

can anyone give me the idea abot the cost


----------



## choudang (Oct 23, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT 

Intel Dual Core 3.00 with 955cx M/b, 2gb DDR2 with DUAL nVIDIA GC with bridging? 

can anyone give me the idea abot the cost


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 24, 2005)

> Supreme qouted a price of 13000 for XFX 6600GT 128MB



That shop is simply bogus .... there are thousands other better shops ..... 

Anyway ... Compass was good .. but not better than last years .... i really missed the PS2 stand .....


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 24, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> blade_runner how do u think of 6600gt vs 6800 and the price u said is for 128mb or 256mb DDR3 and is it agp compatible. 13.5K looks a good deal. Didn't find X800gt anywhere in Kolkata but waiting for some more replies from vendor whom I enquired.



Well 6800 start showing a difference in high resolutions and aa and af settings. But if you are going to game @ resolutions of about 1024*768 the 6600GT is sufficient. 6800NU is equipped with normal ddr ram as opposed to gddr3 ram of the 6600gt.


----------



## hafees (Oct 24, 2005)

some one pls tell me the price of xfx geforce fx6200 AGP price? does it have a big difference with the PCI X version?

is fx 5700 better than a fx 6200?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 25, 2005)

A 6200 is far better than a 5700.

@Virus: Ya, now I realize that Supreme is such a bogus shop after getting confirmation from you. I really liked the AMD stall, one could play Farcry as long as he likes on a superb machine they kept for demo. It was based on a dual core AMD processor, a Winfast 6600GT and at least 1GB of RAM. Dreams!!! HUH!!! Maybe I will r*b a bank one day and get that machine. Hehe...


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 27, 2005)

can sum1 plzz post the most recent prices of 6600GT/6800GT models (XFX) ??? Those quotd here are 3 months old.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 27, 2005)

6600GT is around 9k for the 129MB and 11.5k for the 256Mb model. The 6800GT is around 20.5k right now.


----------



## getout (Oct 27, 2005)

hello, i m planning to buy a new graphics card(only +1.5V specification)                        for me which can play all the latest games.

my pc config is :
amd athlon 64 bit 2800+
asus k8s-mx motherboard
512mb ram
agp slot 

my budget is around 5k-6k

please suggest me some of them, both 128mb & 256mb


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 27, 2005)

for 6k your best bet is the XFX/BIG 6600 nongt.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 30, 2005)

Tell me, how much does a 6600 Non GT version cost?

Btw, I have a mobo with only a 4X AGP slot and upgrading is not an option. I might be able to afford a RAM bump-up to 512Mb but that's it. I know it's a huge bottleneck but I have to make do with it for only another 6 months. What would be my best bet then?

I can spare around max 6000/- for an card.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2005)

^^ A xfx or BIG 6600 Non GT. Shud be withing your budget.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 30, 2005)

Does 6600 Non GT support HDR?


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2005)

^^Yes it does however the performance hit will be too much.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 30, 2005)

By performance hit, what do you exactly mean. For me, even 800X600 resolution will do fine. If I get playable frame rates at this resolution with some of the eye-candy turned on, it is fine for me. Will the performance be affected even at these resolutions?


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont have the benchies right now with me but enabling HDR results in a performance hit of 25-30% in games like dod:source and farcry. So this hit will be across all resolutions. Btw if you can then surely invest in a 6600GT cause i can't stress how much better a deal it is then the 6600 non gt.


----------



## [lokesh] (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmm..even i'm plannin to buy a 6600 non-GT 128mb and it costs Rs.6250 here in chennai. The dealer is also offering me 6600 non-gt 256mb at Rs.6500...what should i go for ? I heard somewhere that 256 performance is less compared to the 128mb...is it true ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 1, 2005)

Any information about price of 6600gt 256mb DDR3 AGP 8x card. see this: *www.pricerunner.co.uk/computing/components/graphics-cards/351218/details

see a brief review of palit 6600gt 256mb card here, 
*www.itp.net/reviews/details.php?id=2585

If u could give me price for XFX it would be helpful.


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 1, 2005)

@john: Its between 10.5-11k. However the extra ram won't provide you extra benefits, so save the 1.5k and get the 128MB version.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks blade_runner for ur reply.


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey guys have u heard of Zebronics brand...anyone using graphic card from their brand ?? They are offering me 6600 non-gt for Rs.6000 and Leadtek for Rs.6500....what should i go for ?


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 2, 2005)

^ I would opt for the Leadtek. But last I heard, Zebronics (especially the nZone in Spencer Plaza) are authorised disti's for Leadtek as well.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 3, 2005)

I had a telephonic conversation with a dealer from Bhubaneshwar, EMart4U. The guy on the other end said that he will get me a 6600 Non-GT 128 Mb for 4200/- and it's 256Mb version for 4800/-.

The dealer is quite reputed. I have previously purchased my MoBo and DVD drive for him and have never faced problems.

What's your take on it?


----------



## gamer (Nov 4, 2005)

*Help in buying AGP graphics card*

Hi, 

I have the following PC configuration: 

P4 1.5 GHz 
Intel original 850GB chipset motherboard. (support for AGP 4x, i suppose) 
256 MB RDRAM (all slots full, can't expand) 
Riva TNT2 32 MB graphics card 

I want to buy a decent AGP graphics card in the range of (3000 - 5500). I usually play strategy and role playing games. 

Any card that can run all games including halo2 at 1024x786 at medium setting at 35-45 FPS will be good enough. I don't want to upgrade my whole system yet. 

Which graphics card would suffice my needs. Please help. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 5, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> I had a telephonic conversation with a dealer from Bhubaneshwar, EMart4U. The guy on the other end said that he will get me a 6600 Non-GT 128 Mb for 4200/- and it's 256Mb version for 4800/-.
> 
> The dealer is quite reputed. I have previously purchased my MoBo and DVD drive for him and have never faced problems.
> 
> What's your take on it?


Hmm no idea if the prices fell right now. But if the dealer is reputed you might as well get the card. 

@gamer: xfx/big 6600 nongt.


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 5, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> I had a telephonic conversation with a dealer from Bhubaneshwar, EMart4U. The guy on the other end said that he will get me a 6600 Non-GT 128 Mb for 4200/- and it's 256Mb version for 4800/-.
> 
> The dealer is quite reputed. I have previously purchased my MoBo and DVD drive for him and have never faced problems.
> 
> What's your take on it?



Wow!...thats damn cheap...by the way what company does he offer for that rate ?


----------



## chirayu garg (Nov 5, 2005)

Any company that can give 6600 GT 128 MB version [ AGP Model] under 8K.


----------



## premsharma (Nov 10, 2005)

*MSI RX 1300 Pro 256 MB*

How about this new graphics card [MSI RX 1300 Pro 256 MB] from ATI/MSI. How does it rate when compared to Geforce 6600 & 6600 GT. Isn't it supposed to be superior than 6600. If so then, this should be better option, because it costs arround 8000.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 11, 2005)

@premsharma it mite be betta then 6600nu but i dont think its betta then 6600gt may b equal to X1300.u can eva check for powercolor its a gud brand for ATI cards.


 GeForce 7600 and 7200 is gonna b lauched soon check this:-
 *anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2595


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 11, 2005)

@ Anirudh whats the point posting the link to the news article from anandtech for the leaked released dates for 7600 and the 7200 in this thread. Use this thread just for the queries and no news/discussions.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 13, 2005)

pls suggest me a 6600 gt agp 256 mb card ... budget is upto 12 k ..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 14, 2005)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> pls suggest me a 6600 gt agp 256 mb card ... budget is upto 12 k ..



Yogi7272 the 6600gt 128mb gives same performance as 256mb card. The 128bit architecture is not able to use the extra 128mb efficiently. This is what I read at online reviews and in DIGIT Mag. This is what I did and bought extra 512mb RAM for my system with the extra money. Other thing you could do is increase ur budget and go for 6800gt. But u may have to add around 6-7K to ur budget.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 14, 2005)

how is big 6600 gt 128 mb agp ? is it true that this is same card as bfg 6600 gt 128 mb agp sold in us ?


----------



## jetboy (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello,

Hello to everyone over here. Just need some help, thought of presenting it over here rather than opening a new post. Please do help me out soon. Thanks in advance.

I am going to Lamington Road after a couple of
weeks. So to enjoy the games I am
gonna get some extra RAM as well as a graphics card.

I'll let you know my configuration

P4 3.0Ghz
XFX Geforce 4 MX 400
256 RAM
Intel 845GBF(AGP 8x support) PLEASE MAKE SURE MY MOBO SUPPORTS ONLY TILL 8X AGP

So i wanna add 512 mb RAM more and a graphics card
which will go till 15,000. So please can you let me
know a graphics card which will fit my budget till
15,000 which will help me playing games on 800X640
and also turn on all the goodies Smile and will work
for atleast 2 1/2 years . and a good midium priced
RAM too. Thanks for your help.

Awaiting for a quick reply before i go to Mumbai.

A fan of Digit and Skoar!
Jeetesh


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 15, 2005)

Buy the 512mb RAM u r thinking of and for graphics card I would suggest u buy XFX 6600gt 128mb AGP. Great performer and value for money. With it u could play games comfortably @ 1024 X 768 with high settings.

I recently bought 512mb DDR RAM (400MHz) for 2400/- and XFX 6600GT 128MB AGP for 10350/- here in Kolkata.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey thanks john_the_ultimate, can you let me know which company ram did you go for?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 16, 2005)

It is HYNIX but remember to match the RAM module frequency.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Buy the 512mb RAM u r thinking of and for graphics card I would suggest u buy XFX 6600gt 128mb AGP. Great performer and value for money. With it u could play games comfortably @ 1024 X 768 with high settings.
> 
> I recently bought 512mb DDR RAM (400MHz) for 2400/- and XFX 6600GT 128MB AGP for 10350/- here in Kolkata.



Hi John_the_ultimate, from which shop did you get the same? Can you give the contacts?


----------



## jetboy (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Thakns John_the... will go for it, Right now i am playing Republic commondo, lets see how it works on the new one which i will buy very soon . The geforce 4 Mx has does not support the pixel shader.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 16, 2005)

*look here*

to cut a long story short.
Is NVidia better than ATI?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes Nvidia is is better than ATI. But again its indivisual choice. Main advantage that Nvidia cards have are that they support latest features such as, PS & VS 3.0,Directx 9.0c etc. For more details u could always use google.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks
do u know tha best AGP2x graphic card?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

heyy does any one has any idea bout Leadtek 6800GS performance wise and all?and how much does it cost?


----------



## technoteen (Nov 17, 2005)

please suggest graphics option around and below 5000

my current config is..
AMD64 3200+  Socket 939
MSI-RS480M2-IL
HYNIX 512*2 DDR 400 MHz
Segate 80GB SATA 7200 RPM
LG E700SH
Creative Live! 24bit

i currently share 128MB Ram with the onboard graphics and gives me decent performance but i have switch off anti -aliasing and other features in games like AOE3

i am just a simple gamer, i would like to use the dual display feature of ATI cards and i frequently use the tv -out feature of my mobo as well.
does these cards come combined with tv tuner?

what do you think about X300 when the inbuilt card is X200?

please suggest graphics card only below 5000


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

in ur mobo u hav X300 grapix but its written x200 for the mobo so no point going for a X300.6200 with 256MB will come under 5k but u wont find much diff between ur onboard grapix and 6200.so betta spend 6k and get 6600nu card for a betta grapix then ur onboard.


----------



## technoteen (Nov 18, 2005)

what do you think abt x550 or x300 GDDR version?

will be able to use dual display feature if i go in for a NVidia card on this chipset????


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 21, 2005)

Could anyone suggest a alternative to 6600gt 128mb agp, as my friend doesn't want to buy it. He need someting in and around the same budget as 6600gt. I had suggested him 6600gt as it is a good performer and since I am using it I now it's capablity. But he doesn't want to buy it, strange.Anyhow his budget is around 13-14k max.


----------



## hummer (Nov 21, 2005)

ati x 1300 xt ll b around the same price, but 6600gt is the better buy.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2005)

You can also try Powercolor X800GT/X800GTO if it is available. Should come within 14k, i.e. your budget.


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

does any body know the price of PowerColor X800GT & X800GTO and its availability in india?where i can get that?does X800GTO support shadar 3.0?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

wiz said:
			
		

> does any body know the price of PowerColor X800GT & X800GTO and its availability in india?where i can get that?does X800GTO support shadar 3.0?



Hey Wiz, you said that you already had a powercolor X800GT extreme.  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32853

Then why this query?


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

yes i have x800gt ext and got that from singapore but even my friend wants the same and he is not getting it so thats why was asking for it.and i wanted to know for myself that does it support shadar 3.0,because i dont know what it has to do with the cards,and wanted to know what is shadar 3.0-2.0 and all.today i saw in a post that nvidia support shadar 3.0 where as most of the ati cards dont so wanted to know does my card has that or not.
 so does any body have any idea where i can get that and for how much???digitized?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

X800GT extreme/normal does not support SM 3.0 like 6600GT but they are slightly better than 6600GT on all other features and performance.


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

does shadar 3.0 has a big role to play while gaming and what difference does it make to any card as you said mine dont have that   .well thanks a lot for your quick reply.buddy did u see my query for a new machine?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2005)

Already replied, see the original thread where you posted your query.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi digitized! Could u plz tell me the price of x800xt and if it is available in AGP. If possible plz give the shop name and address. Thanks.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Hi digitized! Could u plz tell me the price of x800xt and if it is available in AGP. If possible plz give the shop name and address. Thanks.



Hi John, X800XT is very difficult to find in Kolkata, but I had tried once, went into my shell after knowing the price. I had enquired at Rashi Peripherals (Ph: 22250149, 22153366, 22537511). I had gone for a telephonic enquiry. Rashi stocks Asus X800XT and the price is an unearthly Rs.45500!!!       

But as far as I can remember, didn't you buy a XFX 6600GT recently?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, this is for my friend. Do u have any idea/details about details of XFX 6800gt AGP ? Sorry if I am bothering u by asking too many question.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2005)

Most XFX products can be found in any of the shops in Chandi Chowk. One of the distributors of Asus and XFX is Rashi Peripherals. You can contact them for any query at the above mentioned number.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## doom_marine (Nov 25, 2005)

*Leadtek As A GFX Card*

How is Leadtek as a graphics card my cousin was interested in buying a LeadTek graphics card. 

The Card is WinFast PX7800 GTX TDH MyVIVO Extreme 512MB and costs a bomb so if it is bad my cous is going to kill me


----------



## hummer (Nov 25, 2005)

leadtek is good  company go ahead and buy.
7800gtx wooow.!


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Leadtek As A GFX Card*



			
				doom_marine said:
			
		

> How is Leadtek as a graphics card my cousin was interested in buying a LeadTek graphics card.
> 
> The Card is WinFast PX7800 GTX TDH MyVIVO Extreme 512MB and costs a bomb so if it is bad my cous is going to kill me



Thats pretty much the fastest card in the world today!! Go ahead and buy it now!


----------



## doom_marine (Nov 25, 2005)

Gee Thanks i was shit scared to buy it. Ok then its ordered


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 25, 2005)

@doom_marine
how much is the 7800GTX 512 priced at, and who are you buying it from?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Leadtek As A GFX Card*



			
				doom_marine said:
			
		

> How is Leadtek as a graphics card my cousin was interested in buying a LeadTek graphics card.
> 
> The Card is WinFast PX7800 GTX TDH MyVIVO Extreme 512MB and costs a bomb so if it is bad my cous is going to kill me



Ooooooooooh!!! Doom_Marine, the 7800GTX 512MB!!!  :roll: Wow!!! That's the best buddy. But if possible get the XFX GeForce 7800 GTX 512MB DDR3 XXX Edition!!! 8)  8)  8)  It's factory overclocked at 580/1730 (vs. standard 550/1700). Also XFX offers a cool double lifetime warranty and the software contents of the package is also great.  8). If you are spending so much money then get the best in the world.

Please post the price once it is bought and also post the 3d mark 03 and 05 scores. You must get around 18000 to 20000 3d mark 05 scores 8)  depending on the other components. And the 3d mark 03 score must be over 25000...!!!  8) It's stuff only dreams are made of.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Nov 29, 2005)

which graphics card shud i get :- 

LeadTek WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme 128MB DDR3 PCI-E 

MSI NX6600GT-V2TD128E Diamond 128MB DDR3 PCI-E 

XFX GeForce 6600 GT 128MB DDR3 PCI-E 

XFX or MSI or Leadtek GeForce 6800 GT (128MB or 256MB) DDR3 PCI-E 

plz tell the price of all 

shud i go for 128MB or 256MB RAM ? 

plz help guys


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 29, 2005)

anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> which graphics card shud i get :-
> 
> LeadTek WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme 128MB DDR3 PCI-E
> 
> ...



 All 6600GT's are priced between 9000 and 11000 depending on brand. Among the 6600GT's you have mentioned, LeadTek WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme 128MB DDR3 PCI-E is the best. If you get 6600GT then get the 128MB version, as the performance gain of 256MB over 128MB is marginal due to it's 128-bit interface and the extra price is not worth it considering the performance.

 All 6800GT's are priced between 24000 and 26000 depending on brand. Here get 256MB of memory as it is really worth it (don't think there is 128MB version of 6800GT, by the way) due to 256-bit memory interface.

 It all depends on budget, but the 6800GT is definitely better than 6600GT.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 29, 2005)

today only i came to know that 7800GS has been launched so does any one know how much does it costs and how good it is?and is it better than 7800GT?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 29, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> today only i came to know that 7800GS has been launched so does any one know how much does it costs and how good it is?and is it better than 7800GT?



The performance of the 7800GS is between that of 6800GS and 7800GT. Anandtech has benchmarked it here, see for yourself.

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2616


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Nov 29, 2005)

i checked both leadtek n xfx 6800gt and found that the GPU/Memory clock is 350/500mhz whereas 6600gt got 500/1000mhz....why is that?

i heard that msi 6600gt/6800gt produces less frame rate than leadtek/xfx....is this right ?

Whats the actual price of xfx 6800gt 256MB RAM PCI-E and leadtek 6800gt 256MB RAM PCI-E ?


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 29, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Aniruddh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nvidia partners are yet to come out with a commercial version of the 7800GS, the one that anand benchmarked was an engineering sample.

@anirudhsarawgi: the 6800gt has almost double the number of transisitors than the 6600GT, hence raising core clock to 500mhz will need some big cooling too, hence the difference.
However both 6600gt/6800gt feature samsung 2ns or 1.6ns GDDR3 memory, so both of them can run their memories ~ 1000mhz

regarding MSI gpus not being at par with leadtek/xfx, its  false info, However both leadtek and XFX offer pre-overclocked versions of 6600gt/6800gt, which obviously has higher performance numbers than the stock versions. The bottomline is if u are not buying an "extreme"/"gamers edition" card frm xfx/leadtek, then all these manufactures will have have more or less similar performances.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Nov 30, 2005)

theres no extreme version of 6800gt of leadtek or xfx.....theres 6800gs extreme version.....r 6800gs good? r 6800gs SLI ready?


----------



## mohit (Nov 30, 2005)

anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> theres no extreme version of 6800gt of leadtek or xfx.....theres 6800gs extreme version.....r 6800gs good? r 6800gs SLI ready?



ya the 6800GS is good infact very very neat .. its only for 15k (leadtek) and ya the 6800GS is SLI ready.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2005)

Can i get a good deal @ 3000 bucks ? if yes then wich card ?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

XFX geforce 6200 256 mb ( Pcie)
Rs 3500 !!!
can there be lesser than tht ?
if so please post !!!!


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

I have dediced to go in for a Cheap Graphics card now.. 

My dealer suggested 6200 TC.. available in both 64 ad 128 mb cards

What the TC does is.. Suppose i buy 64 mb version and suppose there is more requirement then it makes use of the RAM.. 

The 64 mb costs 1.8k and 128 mb costs around 2k+

Do u guys suggest this  card?

If not then please suggest a card which costs less tahn 3k preferably.. 

I do not play lots of games.. i want this mem card for video editing and for playing some normal games.. Might play doom3 but i do not need any eye candy stuff.. Resolution of the game is also not imp at all..


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 1, 2005)

no i wont suggest u to get 6200 TC.yea 6200 TC share memory from ur system it dont hav its own memory it will cost u around 3-3.5k.


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

Why is it not recommended? It does share system memory right? 

Abd 6200 TC has a memory of its own.. 64 mb or 128 mb


----------



## yash (Dec 1, 2005)

i have an old compaq pc which has an agp slot.i need to upgrade the graphics card on it.can i still get agp cards?around how much for which model?


----------



## mohit (Dec 1, 2005)

@yash
ya agp cards are still available and u mught get some good models at really good deals like the ati radeon 9800 pro series. do tell us your budget.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Can i get a good deal @ 3000 bucks ? if yes then wich card ?



Oops  meant AGP

@vijay - thnx for that...but i need AGP


----------



## [lokesh] (Dec 1, 2005)

Toocool said:
			
		

> Why is it not recommended? It does share system memory right?
> 
> Abd 6200 TC has a memory of its own.. 64 mb or 128 mb



The 6200 TC(Turbo Cache) version is a slowed down version of the original...and i advice you strongly not to go for it...


> While the normal GeForce 6200 is based on the NV43 graphics processor (GeForce 6600) with four of the eight pixel pipelines as well as the "Color Compression" feature deactivated, Nvidia actually created a new processor (NV44) for the GeForce 6200 TurboCache. To keep the transistor count down, the NV44 only has four pixel pipelines to begin with. Like the NV43, this processor also comes with three vertex shaders, but only two ROPs (Raster Operation Pipes) instead of four. However, cutting this corner has a huge negative impact on memory access times. Yet these aren't the only differences between the standard GeForce 6200 (NV43) and the new GeForce 6200 TC cards (NV44).
> 
> The "TC" abbreviation appended to the model number stands for TurboCache. Of course, despite what the name implies, this processor is in no way turbocharged, nor does it sport any integrated caches or embedded-DRAM. Instead, following the low-cost mantra that "less is more," there is still less to cards based on this processor - namely less local video memory. Indeed, "TurboCache" is a prime example of vacuous and exaggerated market-speak names.


Read More


----------



## shaunak (Dec 2, 2005)

i also want a cheap agp card just for the period beford agp gets totaly battered and put in the museum. whats the cheapest deal available?
whats the best deal below 3-3.5k?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 2, 2005)

@shaunak 6200 will come in ur budget it isnt the best of the card but still thats the best for ur budget.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 2, 2005)

Could someone give price for POWERCOLOR X800 XL 256mb AGP in Kolkata and from where to buy.

This is the card : *www.digit-life.com/articles2/video/r430-2.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi John, last heard the price of X800XL is around Rs.18000. You can try Tirupati Enterprises@22251192/93.Once went to their showroom at Robert Street, Bowbazar. They stock all kinds of Geforce and Radeon high-end cards.

Is this for your friend who previously wanted the X800XT PE? I remember you posting a query regarding this a few days ago...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes digitized its for my friend. He is a very confused lad, has a budget of around 15K. Suggest any other card except 6600gt. 
He just doesn't want 6600gt, says that every one has it so he wants something different. Mad fellow but my best friend, so see if u could help him out. I've told him that I have a very good buddy online( that's you) who could help him. So plz any help.....

One more thing he needs an agp card not pci-e.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

@john go  for 6800GS which is way better than 6600GT and it juz cost 15k one of the most VFM GPU and very gud performer.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 3, 2005)

But as far as I know 6800gs is not an AGP card. They are planning to release it in AGP flavour but it will take time. Thanks Aniruddh but could plz suggest an AGP card.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

X800XL is a very good card.if i m not wrong than it shud cost u around 16k.its better than 6600GT.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 3, 2005)

Could u tell me where could I find it. And the name of the manufacturer.You didn't provide the details. Plz specify a good shop, maybe a one that u trust and buy hardware from. Plz give more details of the card so that I could see it's review on the net.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

u can go for POWERCOLOR X800XL.for more details check this- *www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_series.asp?int=agp&chp=x800


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 3, 2005)

John, you have three options except 6600GT within 15k. They are Powercolor X800GT, Powercolor X800GTO, and Leadtek 6800GS. All have 256-bit memory interface and better than 6600GT. But I also want a X800GTO for my friend too, haven't found out a shop which has it till now in Kolkata. But Tirupati has leadtek, ask them and they might be able to help you. Also when you ask, can you ask about the GTO?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

@digitized pal he wants a AGP card and neither POWERCOLOR X800GT nor PC X800GTO is available in agp,they r only available in PCIE so thats why i didnt suggest that.if u hav any doubt than check this- *www.powercolor.com/global/main_product.asp


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 3, 2005)

which is better 

6800GT 
or 
6800GS 
or 
2 x 6600GT (SLI)


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

6800GT is better than 6800GS.well i wont suggest 6600GT in SLI infact i'll suggest u to go for 1 6800GT or 7800GT.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 3, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> @digitized pal he wants a AGP card and neither POWERCOLOR X800GT nor PC X800GTO is available in agp,they r only available in PCIE so thats why i didnt suggest that.if u hav any doubt than check this- *www.powercolor.com/global/main_product.asp



Ya, I forgot, sorry.   . Forgot that he wants AGp version.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi! digitized and Aniruddh. I got a price of Rs.19500 for XFX 6800GT 256MB AGP. Is it alright or the vendor has quoted high price? My friend has raised his budget to 20K. And is really interested in buying this product. Should he go for XFX or any other brand. Any other alternative or suggestion. He also has a Coolermaster 400W Smps is it enough or does he also has to upgrade it?

And digitized I had called TIRUPATI ENTERPRISES but they didn't give the price and insisted me to come to their showroom. I even asked that atleast tell me if X800GT or GTO is available, but got the same answer, " please come to our showroom."


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 4, 2005)

yea price seems to b perfect.u can eva go for LEADTEK its very good.(according 2 me and many its a better than XFX).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 4, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Hi! digitized and Aniruddh. I got a price of Rs.19500 for XFX 6800GT 256MB AGP. Is it alright or the vendor has quoted high price? My friend has raised his budget to 20K. And is really interested in buying this product. Should he go for XFX or any other brand. Any other alternative or suggestion. He also has a Coolermaster 400W Smps is it enough or does he also has to upgrade it?
> 
> And digitized I had called TIRUPATI ENTERPRISES but they didn't give the price and insisted me to come to their showroom. I even asked that atleast tell me if X800GT or GTO is available, but got the same answer, " please come to our showroom."



 Ok pay them a visit once, they are located behind Indian Airlines building, Bowbazar at Robert street. But their owner told me during compass 2005 that if you ring them up they will give the price.


----------



## dspmunna (Dec 4, 2005)

hi guys can u please help me buy a agp 8x graphic card my price range would be 3000 to 4000 and please not more than that.......


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 4, 2005)

6200 will come in ur budget.


----------



## dspmunna (Dec 4, 2005)

Anirudh do u recoment 5700 or 6200


----------



## yash (Dec 4, 2005)

what about my agp card?i dont want my system to be the bottleneck so here are my other configs intel 1.7ghz cpu and 256mb sdram.what do u think?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 4, 2005)

5700LE is one of the worst card i guess.6200 is much better than 5700 so better go for 6200 non tc version.
 @yash sorry pal i didnt get u,wat u tryin 2 ask?wat u want and wats ur budget?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2005)

what is the difference betn graphics card and video card


----------



## yash (Dec 4, 2005)

i want an agp graphics card for my old compaq pc.and i dont want to go buy a graphics card more advanced/faster than what my pc can support.
      thats why i mentioned the config and asked to suggest a graphics card that will be fine for me.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 4, 2005)

plz guys tell me the latest prices of 

XFX GeForce 7800 GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI VIVO PCI-E

XFX GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI VIVO PCI-E

XFX GeForce 6800 GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E


----------



## ashnik (Dec 4, 2005)

will adding a 6200/128 PCIe card increase Photoshop CS2 performance over MSI 482's onboard graphics?
Athlon XP 2800+ 64bit + 512 ram


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 5, 2005)

@ashnik well i dont think there will b much of a diff if u put a 6200 gpu.der mite b a slight performance increase but not that much so i dont think payin around 3.5k will b worth.

 @anirudhasarawgi
 1-Leadtek winfast GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB DDR3 will come around 32k(dont hav any idea bout XFX but i m very sure it will b more expensive).
 2-Leadtek GeForce 7800 GT 256MB DDR3 around 26k (dont hav any idea bout XFX but i m very sure it will b more expensive).
 3-XFX GeForce 6800 GT 256MB DDR3 around 22k.

 @yash u can go for 6200 non tc version which will come around 3.5-4k,6600nu around 6-6.5k,and 6600GT around 9k.6600GT is the best  among those 3 card then 6600nu.now its up to u how much budget u hav and wat kind of work u hav if u will b playing high end games then get a 6600GT or else get any one of those other 2 card.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 5, 2005)

i want the north-east prices of :

XFX GeForce 7800 GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI VIVO PCI-E 

XFX GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI VIVO PCI-E 

XFX GeForce 6800 GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E

plzzz


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 6, 2005)

anirudha..............last time checked (Sep05)

XFX 6800GT 256MB was costing Rs 22,000 @ Datamation - Guwahati


----------



## yash (Dec 6, 2005)

but what about bottlenecking? do the latest igh end games support my cpu/ram at high settings?i would like to play nfsmw/fear/path of neo in the near future.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 6, 2005)

well yea it will b if u go for high end card it wont perform 2 its fullest ability.u can play games like nfsmw in low to medium setting but forget about FEAR it wont run even in medium settings i guess may b in low settings.if u can then i'll suggest u to get more 256MB ram it will definately make sum diff.get a 6600nu for ur rig that shud b the the best choice as 6600GT wont b able to perform at its best with that config,thats wat i feel.


----------



## subhranath (Dec 6, 2005)

Can you guys suggest me a AGP card (either nVidia or ATi) within 4 thousand?


And which is the best place to look for it in Kolkata?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 7, 2005)

Go for XFX 6200 256mb, should be within ur budget.
Best place CHANDNI CHOWK.


----------



## cryptid (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i have been doing this little survey bout XFX 6600 and found these diffrent variations of the cards let me list out the diffrences between them

in this first category there are cards which are PCI-e with DDR memory, with dual DVI or DVI VGA or only DVI ouput option & have memory bus of 128 bit

in the second category there is this card which is also PCI-e with DDR2 memory and not DDR, & TV DVI output(no VGA), the thing i like bout this card is that it has a TV output and is Using DDR2 memory instead of only DDR( i feel DDR2 is preferable to DDR as DDR2 is new) but the memory bus is only 64-bit compared to 128 bit for the other cards,,, is memory bus something i need t be looking out for( what is memory bus plz explaind)??? & it also has something know as low profile enabled which the other cards dont have have plz explain what low profile is,,

P.S what is Dual DVI or DVI or VGA will i be able to connect to my TV(for using as a large monitor) using this DVI or VGA option


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 7, 2005)

let me see if I can explain:
Memory bus: The memory bus is made up of two parts: the data bus and the address bus. When people just make reference to "the memory bus" they are usually referring to the data bus, which carries actual memory data within the PC. The address bus is used to select the memory address that the data will come from or go to on a read or write. 
The wider the data part of the bus, the more information that can be transmitted simultaneously. Wider data buses generally mean higher performance. The speed of the bus is dictated by the system clock speed and is the other main driver of bus performance. The bandwidth of the data bus is how much information can flow through it, and is a function of the bus width (in bits) and its speed (in MHz).

Therefore, 256bit is better than 128bit and 64bit gives the lowest performance.

DVI: Short for Digital Visual Interface, a digital interface standard created by the Digital Display Working Group (DDWG) to convert analog signals into digital signals to accommodate both analog and digital monitors. Data is transmitted using the transition minimized differential signaling (TMDS) protocol, providing a digital signal from the PC's graphics subsystem to the display. The standard specifies a single plug and connector that encompass both the new digital and legacy VGA interfaces, as well as a digital-only plug connector. DVI handles bandwidths in excess of 160 MHz and thus supports UXGA and HDTV with a single set of links. Higher resolutions can be supported with a dual set of links.
IF u have a highend tv/monitor such as LCD, PLASMA etc. then u can use DVI interface. Else for normal tv, connect using the  s-video output if available.


----------



## yash (Dec 7, 2005)

so can u help mw with a brand of 6600nu and how much memory card i should i go for and also the name of some dealer in mumbai who has it.
  thanks.and about the ram,how much will a 512 mb sdram chip cost?i currently have two chips of 128mb sdram.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 7, 2005)

go for either Leadtek or XFX 6600nu 128MB and shud cost u around 6.5k.


----------



## subhranath (Dec 7, 2005)

Which 6200 AGP model should I go for?
And among the followings which is the best:
6200, 9250, 9250 or 5700.

My budget is max 4k.

Can any of you recommend any particular shop to look for it in Kolkata?


----------



## cryptid (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i went thru the product details of XFX 6600 on the official site and i found around 10-15 variants of 6600 GPU
i dunno what is DVI output and since i dunno what it is i feel it is not very usefull for me,,, ok now lets cut rite to the chase the cards that support TV output(S-Video connection) have a memory bus of 64 bit where as the cards that do not have TV output have a memory bus of 128bit,, is the memory bus gonna effect my gaming experince cause i would like to go in for the card that has TV output so that when no one is home i can call my friends over and have some 29" TV gaming experiance( that would be coolrite??)but if this memory bus is gonna effect my gaming experiance then i think i will cut out on the TV output thing cause i feel it just wouldnt be worth it but if it wont have any effect then its the best XFX 6600 variant available,,, and another thing i have seen this "memory interface" thing along with "memory bus" all the cards have a memory interface of 128 bit(even the the card that has TV-output) what is memory interface please explain. on some site i read i should be away from cards with 64bit memory bus or interface i am unable to rmr if it was "memory bus" or "memory interface"


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 8, 2005)

What is the difference between 

XFX Geforce 7800GT

XFX Geforce 7800GT EXTREME GAMER EDITION

XFX Geforce 7800GT SPECIAL EDITION

i m confused.....plz help me


----------



## yash (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks.now does anyone kow a good dealer in mumbai where i can get leadtek or xfx 6600nu?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2005)

anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> What is the difference between
> 
> XFX Geforce 7800GT
> 
> ...



Maybe in the core and memory clock speeds! XFX 7800GT's come already factory overclocked at 450/525 as per the site, www.xfxforce.com. There are only two variants, one with TV-out and other without it. So I am little confused yaar, from where did you get to know about extreme gamer edition and special edition? Could you point me to the link? But there are variants of the 7800GTX, 256 MB, normal 512MB and the 512MB xxx edition, which is factory overclocked.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 8, 2005)

XFX GeForce 7800GT Special Edition

*www.vr-zone.com.sg/index.php?i=2877

XFX Geforce 7800GT EXTREME GAMER EDITION

*www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/News/Details.aspx?NewsId=15165


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks all the same to me, the original 7800GT was clocked at 450/525!


----------



## cryptid (Dec 8, 2005)

cryptid said:
			
		

> ok i went thru the product details of XFX 6600 on the official site and i found around 10-15 variants of 6600 GPU
> i dunno what is DVI output and since i dunno what it is i feel it is not very usefull for me,,, ok now lets cut rite to the chase the cards that support TV output(S-Video connection) have a memory bus of 64 bit where as the cards that do not have TV output have a memory bus of 128bit,, is the memory bus gonna effect my gaming experince cause i would like to go in for the card that has TV output so that when no one is home i can call my friends over and have some 29" TV gaming experiance( that would be coolrite??)but if this memory bus is gonna effect my gaming experiance then i think i will cut out on the TV output thing cause i feel it just wouldnt be worth it but if it wont have any effect then its the best XFX 6600 variant available,,, and another thing i have seen this "memory interface" thing along with "memory bus" all the cards have a memory interface of 128 bit(even the the card that has TV-output) what is memory interface please explain. on some site i read i should be away from cards with 64bit memory bus or interface i am unable to rmr if it was "memory bus" or "memory interface"


some one please help me out i tried searching google but didnt find anything of help so one of u please help me i am going to buy the card in 2 days and i need to know which 1 to go for


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 9, 2005)

*For Jetboy*

Jetboy, I have sent you a private message, please email your query at the address specified there.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 10, 2005)

why PM man. let the us also improve.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 12, 2005)

Dear Digitized and Aniruddh,

 Thanks for all the support and hey the 6800 wud have been out of my budget and i cant even dream of 7800 atleast for now  . BTW i had been to Lamington road and got the 6600GT 128 mb DDR3 for 9550/- Powersafe 500 watts SMPS for 2600/- and now will get a VIP G100 for i guess 2,300 without the SMPS, not sure what price its for without SMPS.

The 6600GT is great tho. It really rocks atleast for me 

BTw got the card and PSU from Computer Culture shop at lamington, nice guy over there.

Thanks a lot again Dudes!!! 

P.S Aniruddh thanks for your option for going for 6800, but actually i wanted a grapichs card which cud show medium to high details and play at 800X640 and i am able to play with high details in HL2, NFS underground 2 and even AOE 3.


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 12, 2005)

Is Geforce6200 with TC better than the non-Tc version?
Why?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 12, 2005)

6200 non tc is much better then that of 6200tc.6200 non tc has its own memory where as tc version share memory from the system.most of the card wid its own memory performance better.6200tc is one of the worst card.


----------



## reddevil2 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey my friend wats a g-card.
his budget is abt 2500.
tell mi a good card which can play games like nfs most wanted and fifa06 on it.


----------



## roydon (Dec 14, 2005)

Wud anyone know the Lamington Rd price of a 

1)*XFX 6800GS XXX Edition*

2)*Leadtek 6800GS Extreme Edition*

3)*MSI 6800GS*

Also is the brand e-VGA available in India  :roll:


----------



## jawash (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi
I am having P4,2.8 Ghz , 533Mhz Bus speed.and a socket 478. with 4X AGP Conector
Intel845E board with 256 mb DDR RAM.
My OS is WINXP SP2

Please suggest me a good AGP graphics card(preferably geforce) so that i can play games including the latest NFS: MOST WANTED...
Is 256mb card required or is 128mb enough..
also please suggest if 256mb graphics card is compatible with my system.


----------



## invisible (Dec 20, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> Is Geforce6200 with TC better than the non-Tc version?
> Why?


 
GeForce 6200 is the entry-level graphics chip family from nVidia for the PCI Express bus, competing directly with Radeon X300 and the new Radeon X1300 families from ATI.

->The main problem with GeForce 6200 family is the quantity of different memory configurations that you can find in the market. 

->First, we have the â€œregularâ€? model and the â€œTurboCacheâ€? model, which â€œstealsâ€? memory from the main system RAM to be used as video memory.

->Secondly, the memory interface can be of 128 bits or 64 bits or even 32 bits in some extreme cases. Also, the board manufacturer can set the memory clock as they wish, as nVidia doesnâ€™t set a standard clock rate for GeForce 6200.

->So, there are several different kinds of GeForce 6200 in the market and it is really hard for the regular user to know the differences between them. 

->A GeForce 6200 from manufacturer A can be a completely different product compared to GeForce 6200 from manufacturer B. 

->This is really a hassle, since you may choose a GeForce 6200 because you were satisfied by the performance of the PC of a friend or relative and also order a GeForce 6200, to discover later that you got a totally different board, with totally different performance.


Leadtek, for example, carries seven different GeForce 6200 models:

WinFast A6200 TDH: 128 MB, 64-bit, chip running at 350 MHz, memory running at 500 MHz, AGP 
WinFast A6200 TD: 128 MB, 128-bit, chip running at 300 MHz, memory running at 550 MHz, AGP 
WinFast PX6200 TD: 128 MB, 128-bit, chip running at 300 MHz, memory running at 550 MHz, PCI Express 
WinFast PX6200 TC TDH 64 MB on-board: TurboCache, 64 MB, 32-bit, chip running at 300 MHz, memory running at 550 MHz, PCI Express 
WinFast PX6200 TC TDH 128 MB on-board: TurboCache, 128 MB, 64-bit, chip running at 300 MHz, memory running at 550 MHz, PCI Express 
WinFast PX6200 TC TDH supporting 128 MB: TurboCache, 16 MB, 32-bit, chip running at 350 MHz, memory running at 700 MHz, PCI Express 
WinFast PX6200 TC TDH supporting 256 MB: TurboCache, 32 MB, 64-bit, chip running at 350 MHz, memory running at 550 MHz, PCI Express

*Out of these take only GeForce 6200 with 128 MB and 128-bit interface from Leadtek (WinFast PX6200TD) Price : Rs 4000(exact).*

Its equalent to Geforce 6600 with just a small difference in fps.

*Doom3 fps @ 1024 x 768 (low settings)*

*img500.imageshack.us/img500/6420/imageview5cy.png

*Doom 3 fps @ 1024 x 768 (Highest settings)*

*img500.imageshack.us/img500/6900/ty9dl.png

*Farcry fps @ 1024 x 768 (low settings)*

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/6223/rh5ui.png

*Farcry fps @ 1024 x 768 (Very High settings) *

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/383/fj4wr.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 20, 2005)

thats a rip-off from hard-ware secrets or sumwhere else.. please do post the source..


----------



## invisible (Dec 21, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> thats a rip-off from hard-ware secrets or sumwhere else.. please do post the source..


How is it? 8)


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 21, 2005)

WOW, nice rip Mr. Invisible from *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/258 [ Copy Paste the link in address bar, to go directly to the page, Clicking on it would lead you to the index page ]  If some parts of your post are copied from other sites it should be quoted along with proper sources for everyone to check out. Follow the forum rules, next time you are seen doing the same, you would be gifted with a new 'On A Warning Tag.


----------



## invisible (Dec 21, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> WOW, nice rip Mr. Invisible from *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/258 [ Copy Paste the link in address bar, to go directly to the page, Clicking on it would lead you to the index page ]  If some parts of your post are copied from other sites it should be quoted along with proper sources for everyone to check out. Follow the forum rules, next time you are seen doing the same, you would be gifted with a new 'On A Warning Tag.


sorry i dint get you,i was the one who sent this review to hardwaresecrets.com   and i copy pasted it from my harddisk not from the site ok.Next time discuss these things in PM(follow our forum rules dont post silly off topics in between)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Copied or not copied, please do these discussions in PM. Anyway, nice article, it will really help someone looking to buy a 6200.


----------



## nadeem69 (Dec 22, 2005)

*budget : RS 5000*

Hi ,
   I'm looking for the best graphics card that comes in and around RS 5K .
Please respond immediately , Winter holidays are upon us !! 
I live in Hyderabad and where can i find it ?



Thanx a lot,
nadeem69.

P.S: I have an MSI 915G combo motherboard . I dont know any more details .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, you can get Leadtek WinFast PX6200 TD: 128 MB, 128-bit, chip running at 300 MHz, memory running at 550 MHz, PCI Express. This was explained a few posts earlier in this thread itself. And please make sure that it is a 128-bit one and not having turbocache memory but having it's own memory. This should come within your budget and compatible with your motherboard (915 chipset) which has a PCI-express slot.

This should come within your budget. I am not sure of the price of 6600 with both DDR and DDR2 memory. So I am not recommending that. But it will be definitely better than 6200. But it should be priced a shade over 6500 for a 256MB version.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 22, 2005)

hey folks check this thing
*cgi.ebay.in/Brand-New-BFG-Geforce-...739889657QQcategoryZ67864QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


and this

*cgi.ebay.in/Evga-Geforce-6800-Pure...740929590QQcategoryZ27387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


are they fraud ????
or else wat is the funda behind this thing ???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 22, 2005)

What's fraud about those thing? The bidding is ongoing and they have shown the products they are selling.


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 23, 2005)

hmmm....eVGA doesnt exist in india....i seriously doubt he'll provide the warranty

EDIT

Minimum System Requirements

    * Intel Pentium III or IV, Celron, AMD, Duron, Sempron, or Athlon class processor or higher
    * 128MB of RAM
    * Windows XP
    * CD or DVD-ROM Drive
    * 35MB available Hard Disk Space (50MB for full installation)

is thuis a joke?? P3!!! duron, sempron...lol


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, I personally think that the seller himself or one of his close acquantances have bought this thing in the US and after using it for a few days, is selling it here. I also seriously doubt he will provide the warranty. Only XFX provides double lifetime warranty there (USA) and that too for only the 7800 series.

Keep away from bidding on this...friends.


----------



## z3r0 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am planning to buy a Graphics Card - *budget 4 to 5K*.

I have Mercury KOB P4M266 NDFSMX Mother Board, which has *AGP 4x (1.5V).*

Can somebody suggest  a good AGP8X  Card _(as I might upgrade my Mother Board in the near future)_  that could be used with my Mother Board... 

Also, Can I go for XFX Geforce fx 5200 128MB or 256 MB ??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 23, 2005)

If you really thinking about upgrading ur mobo then might as well wait and buy a pci-e gfx card and its supporting mobo.


----------



## nadeem69 (Dec 23, 2005)

WHat exactly is the difference between the various models ? like 6600 , 6800 ,6600v , 6600 LE ,.............etc. Also which is better , Leadtek or XFX or Zebronics ?


Thanx a lot,
nadeem69.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Is going for a XFX 6800GS XXX Edition PCI-E @ 15,500 a Right thing to do......PRICE & PERFORMANCE WISE.......WORTH IT?



And do anybody know....HOW MANY MODELS/MAKE of "6800GS" from "XFX"   are RELEASED in the INDIAN Market?

AFAIK...there is ONLY 1 VERSION of 6800GS from XFX...released in INDIA..by RASHI..i.e the XFX 6800GS XXX Edition(256 MB-PCI-Express)..........
....Now,am I CORRECT?


----------



## roydon (Dec 24, 2005)

Dude,I have my eye on that card too.And I think it is totally worth the price.Given the performance,it beats the 6800GT and costs 5K less.You do the math.Upgrading my system to a AMD system


----------



## Sandman (Dec 24, 2005)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Is going for a XFX 6800GS XXX Edition PCI-E @ 15,500 a Right thing to do......PRICE & PERFORMANCE WISE.......WORTH IT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6800GS XXX Edition  for 15,500? where? I heard it was 20,000


----------



## bharat_r (Dec 27, 2005)

Can u guys suggest a graphics card for me.
price <=5k
I have an 4x AGP on my MB..will an 8x AGP card work on it?
I'd prefer Geforce.

My current system config:
P4 2 Ghz
512 MB DDR Ram


I'm planing to get the graphics card in Jan or Feb.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 27, 2005)

all 8x cards are backward compatible
so no probs there

if u can stretch ur budget a bit

go for geforce 6600(non gt) from Leadtek
cost = 5.5k


----------



## Red_Baron (Dec 28, 2005)

Guys, I will be upgrading my PC soon.Could you please suggest THE BEST configuration available.
I am looking for AMD X2 processor and a motherboard with crossfire tech. plus also mention the best graphic cards which wud suit the system.
Money isnt a concern!!!


----------



## Red_Baron (Dec 28, 2005)

Guys, I will be upgrading my PC soon.Could you please suggest THE BEST configuration available.
I am looking for AMD X2 processor and a motherboard with crossfire tech. plus also mention the best graphic cards which wud suit the system.
Money isnt a concern but please mention the prices in Pune/Mumbai!!!


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 28, 2005)

oook...

Athlon X2 4200+, try to get 4400+

DFI Lanparty UT Crossfire mobo...

doubt if u get ATI X1800 series cards here


----------



## harsh bajpai (Dec 28, 2005)

@SUNMYSORE
DUDE money is no problem for our buddy red baron he'll get hold of a pair of X1800 from US or UK or directly from CANADA. 

@red_baron
*www.ati.com/products/radeonx1k/WhereToBuy.html


----------



## yash (Jan 4, 2006)

wow looks like a lot of people here are doing what i did...i bought a 6600 256mb card for my old mobo which says agp 1.5v card only i guess that means agp4x...but i have a little problem, i tried installing the card this morning but it always hangs at the windows boot screen.the screen is working fine so i guess the problem is not with the 250 watts smps... i know it might give flickering in the future...but for now,how do i get my pc started?when i tried to boot in safe mode, i found that its stopping at agp4.04.dll or something like this.then i even tried my old card, tried repairing win xp with the cd and then tried both cards but even after this my pc wont boot.HELP!!!


----------



## yash (Jan 5, 2006)

ok i made a little mistake while stating this..the file at which it was stopping is agp440.sys and now,after i installed windows on the 2nd partition, i can start it after disconnecting one of my cddrives.so i figure the problem is definately with the power supply.but a few times, i also got the blue screen that said that d drive must b checked 4 consistency.in that it is saying that some file in nvidia folder had error..i dont remember this clearly because i was very frustrated...any ideas?


----------



## bdutta (Jan 7, 2006)

sid311 said:
			
		

> just joined this forum.... Great thing i did...
> 
> i am looking for a graphix card under 15 k having  best performance.. Can somebody suggest please...



hey sid311,

someone recently wrote that GeForce 6800 might be available at/around 15K. that should be the best bet!!

- bd


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 7, 2006)

@sid311
fyi the Leadtek geforce 6800GS is priced at Rs.16850 inclusive of all taxes. and the GS extreme version is about a thousand bucks more.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 7, 2006)

6800 gs in delhi at rashi is for 18000


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 7, 2006)

xfx 6800 gs in delhi at rashi is for 18000


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2006)

can anyone troubleshoot my problem?


----------



## Incinerator (Jan 10, 2006)

*Are there AGP cards that work on PCIe 16x slots as well ???*

Please pardon my ignorance, but i am being made to believe by a friend that there are some pcie compatible agp cards. U can plug it into a pcie slot. It'll work albeit with some performance degradation.

My friend asserts that his Asus 6600 GT (AGP) is a dual compatible one and assures me that he has tested it successfully on a pcie 16x slot on someone's computer.

He further confirmes that its written on the cover of the box of his card that the card is designed to run perfectly with the next generation pcie bus architecture. This new bus doubles the bandwidth of agp 8x delievering over 4gb/s in both upstream and downstream data transfers. Its sli as well and pcie express certified.

*Summary : So do we have any Dual Compatible graphics cards which can be used on both AGP 8x and PCIe 16x. What i am saying is .. u pull it from an agp slot.. and plug it into a pcie slot ??

Sounds too good to be true. Is it really so ?*


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 10, 2006)

No, pci-e card is not compatible with a agp slot and vice versa. Ur friend must have some wrong information. Maybe someone is telling him these thing and he in turn telling it to u. Tell him to search the net and he would find the answer.
There are few motherboard which have both agp as well as pci-e slot. One such board I remember is Foxconn 915PL7AE-8S, read about it in DIGIT mag.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 10, 2006)

@John: Another one I remember is something like Asrock 939 Dual SATA2 for the AMD platform. It has both AGP as well as PCI-express slot.

*www.asrock.com/product/product_939Dual-SATA2.htm


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 10, 2006)

Dual compatible graphics cards... he he he ..


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2006)

agp slot cards are physically unable to fit in a pci-e slot.
(correct me if i`m wrong)


----------



## Incinerator (Jan 10, 2006)

And i got my hopes high for a moment.
Thanks for clearing my doubt fellows.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Can sum1 clear my DOUBT?
Is the XFX 6800GS available in INDIA @ RP-Tech(Rashi) distro available ONLY in the PLAIN model or is the XXX(F-O'led) version also available??

BTW,another IMP Q'n
Can the Plain XFX 6800GS be Moded to the XFX 6800GS  XXX Edition???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 11, 2006)

@Techguru: The only model that Rashi distributes in India is the XXX version, model no: PV-T42G-UAD7. Not sure about the price though. Different places have different prices. I too am targeting that one next month.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 11, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> @Techguru: The only model that Rashi distributes in India is the XXX version, model no: PV-T42G-UAD7. Not sure about the price though. Different places have different prices. I too am targeting that one next month.



ONLY HOPE,THAT IS THE CASE, for I have ordered for a 6800GS from RASHI-Mumbai & that have been currently delivered & is deposited at my Dealer's ofice(YET NOT SEEN,NOR DTLD CHKD).

So,IF Rashi sells only the XFX 6800GS "XXX" Edition in India & My ONE is that........then all "GHEE-SHAKAR" to You Buddy.

Can Only tell by tomorrow,what actually is the case!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 11, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> digitized said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you check the model number and see if it matches with the one mentioned above?

Please inform us which one you got and the price. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 11, 2006)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> Dual compatible graphics cards... he he he ..



Dual Compatible graphic cards exist , but were never commercially released , MSI made such cards and showed them in he CES last yr . This yr in CES they are with a new product called Upgradable GFX card .

*www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/display/20060106235137.html


----------



## yash (Jan 11, 2006)

wow.....


----------



## wolverine_sonu (Jan 12, 2006)

*Budget catagory 16X pci-e card*

gainward geforce 6200 256 mb ?

i need price updates

also if u can specify another card which is more efiicient then this 

under 6 k


----------



## zegulas (Jan 12, 2006)

hey i want to buy a 8x agp card (the best) for my athlon 3000+
plz suggest the best available and the ones that r going to be available...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 12, 2006)

If ur budget permits then u can go for 6600gt 128mb ddr3 of XFX,Leadtek,etc.


----------



## the mihir (Jan 14, 2006)

hi everyone.. i am planning to buy a leadtek 6800gs...is it really better tan a 6600gt...or should i wait for the prices of 6800 gt to come down to 14000 odd...please reply... 

also let me know where can i find these cards in mumbai....(i am going t mumbai by the end of this month)


----------



## vs_sriram (Jan 14, 2006)

*Need info on 6800 GT 256 MB*

I'm planning to ditch my 5200 and get a new 6800 256 MB card [AGP 8X]

Could someone plz tell me about the best brands for this model[Leadtek,or XFX or some other]...also,I'd like to know the prices...

Plz note that I'm looking for the AGP 8X version of this card...

My current config :

P4 2.4c
Intel 865 Mobo
1 GB DDR RAM
ASUS GeForce FX 5200 [128 MB]

Thanks


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 14, 2006)

get the XFX 6800GS .....


----------



## vs_sriram (Jan 15, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> get the XFX 6800GS .....



Thx deathvirus_me  ,I've just checked its specs and it seems good enough for me...could anyone plz tell me the price of this card[*XFX GeForce 6800 GS 256 MB DDR3 8X AGP*] ?

Also,is my present 350 watts powersupply enough for this card ? Or do I need to get 500 ? [I've got a 17" monitor,2 optical drives,2 HDDs]


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 15, 2006)

^^^ 2.4c is too slow to harness the full energy of the 6800GS....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 15, 2006)

Just for query, Is 6800gs in AGP flavour available in INDIA. I was able to find only the PCI-E type.

Found one availabe on Newegg : *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150126
Is this card available in INDIA?


----------



## yash (Jan 15, 2006)

man power supply is the big question! I couldnt find any smps that is compatibl with my compaq mobo.so i am going to give my agp card to my cousin!


----------



## vs_sriram (Jan 16, 2006)

vs_sriram said:
			
		

> Thx deathvirus_me  ,I've just checked its specs and it seems good enough for me...could anyone plz tell me the price of this card[*XFX GeForce 6800 GS 256 MB DDR3 8X AGP*] ?
> 
> Also,is my present 350 watts powersupply enough for this card ? Or do I need to get 500 ? [I've got a 17" monitor,2 optical drives,2 HDDs]



Anyone ? Plz,I need to get rid of my 5200


----------



## rage_666 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Need info on 6800 GT 256 MB*



			
				vs_sriram said:
			
		

> I'm planning to ditch my 5200 and get a new 6800 256 MB card [AGP 8X]
> 
> Thanks



@vs_sriram : is the xfx geforce 5200 u talking about?
If yes, could you tell me whether this card fits on a pci slot or only on an agp slot.


----------



## rage_666 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Need info on 6800 GT 256 MB*



			
				vs_sriram said:
			
		

> I'm planning to ditch my 5200 and get a new 6800 256 MB card [AGP 8X]
> 
> Thanks



@vs_sriram : is the xfx geforce 5200 u talking about?
If yes, could you tell me whether this card fits on a pci slot or only on an agp slot.


----------



## vs_sriram (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Need info on 6800 GT 256 MB*



			
				rage_666 said:
			
		

> vs_sriram said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My current card is an ASUS FX 5200 128 MB[3 yrs old]...its an AGP 8X card and i dunno if it fits in a PCI-e slot or not...

The card that I'm looking for is the _*XFX GeForce 6800 GS 256 MB DDR3 8X AGP*_ ....I'd like to know the avalability of this card and price
Thx


----------



## iwant2breakfree (Jan 17, 2006)

I have an Intel D850MV Pentium IV 1.7 GHz, 128 MB RD RAM Computer with NVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 with 16 MB Memory. I want to buy a graphics card preferably 128 MB or 256 Mb that can run the latest games without much issues but my budget is only 4k. Is there any graphic card that can fulfil my requirements? Plz suggest.


----------



## invisible (Jan 17, 2006)

iwant2breakfree said:
			
		

> I have an Intel D850MV Pentium IV 1.7 GHz, 128 MB RD RAM Computer with NVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 with 16 MB Memory. I want to buy a graphics card preferably 128 MB or 256 Mb that can run the latest games without much issues but my budget is only 4k. Is there any graphic card that can fulfil my requirements? Plz suggest.


Read 47 page.
U shud go for Geforce 6200 128MB 128bit model.It will come in Rs 4000.

Dont go for 256MB cards lol
coz they use slow RAM so slow performace lol
So go for 128MB RAM cards with 128bit memory bus.


----------



## yash (Jan 17, 2006)

also make sure that your power supply can handle that graphics card...because i had gone and bought 6600 256 mb but my smps couldnt provide enough power so my system was plaqued by frequest hangs and restarts....the problem worsened when i found out that no other smps would work on my mobo besides the original compaq one. so I`m stuck with the old vanta again!


----------



## Bhanu Kiran (Jan 18, 2006)

*driver problems with ASUS-A8N VM MoBo*

Hi guys,
I hav recently bought the ASUS A8N-VM mobo. After installing XP SP2, I installed drivers provided with the motherboard. When I tried to run any game which utilised directX, it ran, but displayed garbled video. Tried this for many games and it happened same. Then I installed directX 9.0c hoping it might solve the problem. But no use. I am even unable to play videos in Windows Media Player. I went to control panel > add/remove problems > NVIDIA drivers, and uninstalled only the display driver. Now I am able to play movies but my games say I don't have 3D acceleration.
In first case (when I had drivers), DxDiag gave negative results 4 directdraw and direct3D. In second case, it just said 'disabled'.
I can't understand what my problem is. Can anyone out there help me please?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Ppls, can u "SAFELY" run the 6800GS XXX on STOCK?( for LONG sesions)
The card is FACTORY OVERCLOCKED,so bit must be higher on the Heating side!
......so asking?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Hey Ppls, can u "SAFELY" run the 6800GS XXX on STOCK?( for LONG sesions)
> The card is FACTORY OVERCLOCKED,so bit must be higher on the Heating side!
> ......so asking?



the company ppl are more concerned about these tings than we are and believe me it will run just fine.....


----------



## spikygv (Jan 20, 2006)

i have 915GL and 1024mb ddr333 and gma900
nfs ug2 and pop warror within run slow with 2-3fps.
all other games are fine.
this is after i updated the bios.
what should i do ?

PLZ hELP


----------



## the mihir (Jan 21, 2006)

sagargv said:
			
		

> i have 915GL and 1024mb ddr333 and gma900
> nfs ug2 and pop warror within run slow with 2-3fps.
> all other games are fine.
> this is after i updated the bios.
> ...



i am using a 915gav with 1024 ram...i can play these games fine....

try to run them at low resolutions.....if u r using some themes that are heavy on the system....turn them off...disable particle effects...shadows...and all the eye candy....

allot the maximum memory possible to the graphics card...

if u still cant pla nfsug2 try playng nfsmw


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 23, 2006)

> i have 915GL and 1024mb ddr333 and gma900
> nfs ug2 and pop warror within run slow with 2-3fps.
> all other games are fine.
> this is after i updated the bios.
> ...



What settings ru playing the game at ??? If u've changed the default detected settings then revert to the original detected settings ....


----------



## spikygv (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm running them at the lowest possible settings.
i have cmos default settings.
nothing seems to help.

all other games are fine . only pop ww adn nfsug2.

that too after i updated the bios. before it was fine.
HELP


----------



## panchamk (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone purchased/tested the BIG 6600 256 MB AGP card?

And generally, how are BIG cards compared to cards from other companies (XFX, Gainward etc)?

Is the BIG company reliable?


----------



## spikygv (Jan 23, 2006)

@mihir

i can run most wanted fine !!

in the main menu i get 4 fps . in the game about 20 fps . why ? du get the same readings ?


----------



## Geforce (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey people look at the following:

This is an excerpt from NVidia 7 Series Tech specs

Advanced Engineering 
 * Designed for PCI Express x16 
 * Support for AGP 8X including fast writes and sideband addressing 
 * Designed for high-speed GDDR3 memory 

*!! Note the support for AGP 8x !!*

Full Link is over here:
*www.nvidia.com/object/7_series_techspecs.html

So i think if it is supported then it is upto the card manufacturers to produce a 7800  AGP version.

OR 

IS IT A TYPO on the nvidia site !

Also a new budget chip introduced NVidia 7300


----------



## spikygv (Jan 24, 2006)

Can any one using i915G , tell me what fps u get in most wanted in the main menu ?

thank u


----------



## Ringwraith (Jan 24, 2006)

Geforce said:
			
		

> Hey people look at the following:
> 
> This is an excerpt from NVidia 7 Series Tech specs
> 
> ...



All the newer nvidia cards (6 series onwards) are natively PCI-E. This means that for an AGP version, the manufacturer has to place a special PCIE to AGP converter chip. seems like they did that only until the 6800s.


----------



## Geforce (Jan 24, 2006)

While this may be true .... but they do have AGP8x in contention. 

They played safe did they ! Lets launch 7800 PCIe and if the need be (in other words pressure from ATI) on AGP front following the market trend we'll just need to add the bridge and we are done, to beat the competitor. 

We'll I hope this takes place.


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 24, 2006)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> All the newer nvidia cards (6 series onwards) are natively PCI-E. This means that for an AGP version, the manufacturer has to place a special PCIE to AGP converter chip. seems like they did that only until the 6800s.



correction... 6800 series was AGP native...thre was no PCI express when 6 series were launched...6600 however is PCI express native

they later made 6800GT native PCI express, and the 6600GT AGP thru the HSI bridge


----------



## khandu (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok Guys

Thinking to upgrade the last piece of my comp which  is outdated.. 

I am using a Leadtek PCI-e 6600GT TDH Extreme Edition DDR3 128 MB..

And i have DFI Lanparty mobo

Now i was thinkin of some kind of 7800GT cause i will not upgrade for another year.. 

Budget : Rs. 25000 for the card.. PCI-e Ofcourse

Will be reselling the old card as it still under 5 months warranty.. and expectin some good cash for it.. 

Now suggest which card and costs.. cause i will be going to Lamington Rd. this Sat.. also any shops if u know... 

had some looks at leadtek 7800GT 256mb ddr aroun 22K i guess

need answers fast ppl..


----------



## khandu (Jan 24, 2006)

i am also game for ATI ( used 9600 pro ) which ppl have seem to forgotten..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 25, 2006)

@khandu: Buy the XFX 7800GT (PVT70GUDF7) which comes factory overclocked and also is one of the best 7800GT's around, except BFG and eVGA which are not available in India. You read the reviews for yourself at newegg and amazon. There are many satisfied customers. Another plus point is that the support network of XFX is also good here so you can contact them regarding warranty related issues.


----------



## khandu (Jan 25, 2006)

ok.. 

and what counterpart does ATI have in market?? and i think leadtek also has good support and better than XFX


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Jan 25, 2006)

*new gfx crd*

please guys help me out........

i want to put this up straight!
my pc specs are:
AMD athlon xp 2000+
512mb ram ddr
asus mob.
nvidia geforce 2 (32 mb)

:-i wanna buy a new grfx card (replace the old one), 

:-budget around 2 to 2.5 k(don't suggest increase bugdet n buy 6600)..

referably nvidia geforce(i've heard abt its greater compatibility than ati raedon series(9600...))

:-i think budget will allow 128 mb only
(i am not that hardcore gamer, i am happy if game's exe just run,do hell with high grfx detail....)

:-my vendor telling me
geforce 5200 128 mb 2050\-

:-i think it will be ok...... but u hav to tell
1.whether the price is right????
2.will this one(5200) run most of the todays games(pop all 3 , my earlier card didn't (32 mb))  
3.how much my geforce 2 can sold for so that i can compensate the price of new card.
4.suggest any other if u can
5.clear the funda of agp8x 4x pci,pci-e(i don't want after buying the card it is causing problems to me)just in brief, and also bandwidth 128bit, 256bit
6.Brand name??? gainward,asus (i've heard pine and xfx are bad) 

I know i am asking tooooo much.......
But please show me the way.......
after all when will ur knowlegde help me....


THANX............


----------



## the mihir (Jan 26, 2006)

sagargv said:
			
		

> @mihir
> 
> i can run most wanted fine !!
> 
> in the main menu i get 4 fps . in the game about 20 fps . why ? du get the same readings ?



i get 25-35 fps in the game...menu is very smooth..


----------



## spikygv (Jan 27, 2006)

Well what next should i do ?


----------



## gags987 (Jan 28, 2006)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> All these brands are good. But I would suggest please don't go for the ASUS brand as these cards aren't such a great performer they used to be moreoever they are costly as compared to other brands. Instead for nVidia choose Gainward and XFX, for ATi choose Powercolor and Gigabyte, whichever suits you in terms of price, software. bundles, etc.
> EDITED:
> But don't go for the LE version. For Radeon go for the 9600.


but where is the mention of xfxgeforce 6200 .It retails about 5400, Is directx9 compatiable and has 256mb ram also.


----------



## KKK (Jan 28, 2006)

*Is the Price OK??*

Guys i am getting XFX 6600GT 256MB PCIe for 10500 bucks.Is the Price demanded ok??


----------



## death (Jan 30, 2006)

In my opinion go for a 6200 256 MB crd -4200 Rs. only


----------



## Geforce (Jan 30, 2006)

6200 AGP is a good option but make sure it doesn't have 64-bit memory on that. GO for 128-bit memory. It is clearly mentioned on the card.

Most 256MB cards have 64bit memory. 6200 AGP 128MB(128bit) should suffice for your needs.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 30, 2006)

Emm... I dunno bout the current prices and performances of cards...

So I'm gonna ask a simple question.

What is the best graphics card (AGP 8x) under 6k's ?


----------



## Geforce (Jan 30, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Emm... I dunno bout the current prices and performances of cards...
> 
> So I'm gonna ask a simple question.
> 
> What is the best graphics card (AGP 8x) under 6k's ?



Go for 6600 non-GT with 128 or 256MB memory.


----------



## defconfor (Jan 30, 2006)

*7800GTX or X 1800 XT*

hey guys i am new here. so hello to all. 
what do u think which graphics card is best.
nvidia 7800gtx or ati x1800xt. 8)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 30, 2006)

wrong section

pls ask about this in the sticky for graphic cards in the Hardware section


reporting...


----------



## Incinerator (Jan 31, 2006)

Whats the lowest price of a new 6600GT (AGP version) in india, of any make (xfx/bfg/other).


----------



## harsh bajpai (Feb 1, 2006)

khandu said:
			
		

> ok..
> 
> and what counterpart does ATI have in market?? and i think leadtek also has good support and better than XFX



Why the hell would you want to get ATi when Nvidia is still around?????
Nvidia rules buddy!!! get any Nvidia and it will most prolly beat it's equipriced ATi counterpart easily. you said you have 25K and you'll get some selling your 6600 then i say you should go fot the GTX. IT is the best, I'm using one for the last 3 months and have no complaints whatsoever infact i'm very happy with it's performance. I play all games at full settings smooothly..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2006)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> khandu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also second that, although the X800XL is not a bad performer at all. So mid-range recommendations would be 6800GS and X800XL and for high end, there is the 7800 series (both GT and GTX), but I would prefer the 7800GT simply because of it's price to performance ratio and also the GTX is way too high priced here.

Not to forget...the latest high-end offering from ATI, the X1900 series (XT and XTX), but I doubt it will be available in India soon.


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 1, 2006)

@digitized, right said dude.....even ATI products are equally good..


----------



## comrade (Feb 1, 2006)

so 7800GT&GTX for high end gamers, 6800 series for midrange gamers...then wat about 6600GT users...?low end gamers?


----------



## khandu (Feb 2, 2006)

hmm.. 

i was walkin lamington rd.. i was shocked to see 90% of shops did not keep 7800GT.. 

ATI does not have a good counterpart in market right now.. 

then i stumbled upon the leadtek distributor.. i dont like XFX any ways and i think BIG also sucks BIG time..

yeah my mind was fixed on Leadtek 7800GT.. 

only now i have to get rid of my 6600GT ..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 2, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> so 7800GT&GTX for high end gamers, 6800 series for midrange gamers...then wat about 6600GT users...?low end gamers?



6600GT was the mid range card of choice six months back.

6600GT is going to struggle in future games, friend. Six months back, it was the hardware of choice among people worldwide as it was at a sweet point between price and performance. Now that place has been taken over by 6800GS. Signs are already there, have you tried the timeshift demo, or FEAR, for that matter in somewhat high settings? 6600GT is struggling to keep up. I tried it at a friend's place who has a 6600GT at resolutions over 1024X768 and...better not say it...

Read in some reviews that a 6800GS SLI setup matches the performance of the GTX 256MB in some respects and the combined cost of two 6800GS is less than that of the 7800GTX 256MB. But if you are particular about HDR and SM3.0 and the like *TOGETHER*, then might as well get the 7800 series.


----------



## hotdogXP (Feb 3, 2006)

*geForce 7800GS AGP Card*

Good news for all ya ppl having only AGP based mobos, you can get in with the big league cards cuz nVidia has launched the AGP Version of the 7800series.

The GeForce 7800GS is the AGP variant of the PCIE 7800 model. It offers a G70 core equipped with the same 302-million transistors that all of the other parts in the series have. The core has six vertex shaders, 16 pixel shaders, and eight raster operation pipelines (with their double Z pipelines for 16 operations per clock).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: geForce 7800GS AGP Card*



			
				hotdogXP said:
			
		

> Good news for all ya ppl having only AGP based mobos, you can get in with the big league cards cuz nVidia has launched the AGP Version of the 7800series.
> 
> The GeForce 7800GS is the AGP variant of the PCIE 7800 model. It offers a G70 core equipped with the same 302-million transistors that all of the other parts in the series have. The core has six vertex shaders, 16 pixel shaders, and eight raster operation pipelines (with their double Z pipelines for 16 operations per clock).



Ya, I have also seen that news in some hardware review sites, but I don't remember exactly the speeds. Is it clocked at 7800GT/GTX speeds? Then it will be indeed good news for people with AGP based boards. Also is the performance comparable? And what about availability and price in India?


----------



## hotdogXP (Feb 3, 2006)

The 7800GS reference card's core clock is 375Mhz and memory clock of 1Ghz 256MB GDDR3. In terms of performance I dont think it will match the power of the 7800GT PCIe card but its a close battle. gotta check the performance of the card when XFX, BIG, leadtek and others bring out the factory overclocked versions. It should probably be priced around 20-24K in India.


----------



## royal (Feb 5, 2006)

what's the cost of 6800 series card in Kolkata ?


----------



## the mihir (Feb 5, 2006)

nishant_garg89

the geforce 5200 will play all the games....even doom3 smoothly but without any visual effects....if u dont mind low graphics it is a good deal....try to get a radeon 9600 u may get it around 3..i am not really sure.....

128 mb is enough currently ...even quake 4 wants a mnimum of 64 mb....


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Feb 5, 2006)

the mihir said:
			
		

> nishant_garg89
> 
> the geforce 5200 will play all the games....even doom3 smoothly but without any visual effects....if u dont mind low graphics it is a good deal....try to get a radeon 9600 u may get it around 3..i am not really sure.....
> 
> 128 mb is enough currently ...even quake 4 wants a mnimum of 64 mb....



thankx for your encouraging reply
i hav got 5200 and its running fine............to my expectations atleast
atleast it was gta-sa that forced me to upgrade...

GREAT game SAN_ANDREAS....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 5, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> what's the cost of 6800 series card in Kolkata ?



I am getting 6800GS for Rs.13500 only from Rashi Peripherals, Kolkata. Don't have any idea about 6800GT/Ultra prices, though...


----------



## The Day Walker! (Feb 6, 2006)

hey pals...hunting for a grafx card,,, under 4000..(strictly)

presently have geforce2 and no present game runs on it....

so need an upgrade 4 an year,,till i upgrade my sys,,,next year

the card should be an agp 1.

which should i choose,,??? nvidia or ati...

help needed

thanx

angel


----------



## snake eyes (Feb 6, 2006)

*Better card??*

Hello people

  Presently I have the following system config:
P4 2.66 
512 MB (400 Mhz) RAM
64bit XP (Sp1)
ECS 915M5-GL board ( PCI-E Lite slot)
XFX 6200TC (onboard 64 MB shared 128 MB)
Clock speed 350 MHz and 500 Mhz for GPU and memory
Overclocked to 429 and 668 Mhz resp.
  I just want to know about a better card than this one.
is there any other card below Rs 5000 that can give better performance than that. And also be available easily..
  One of my friends has the same card but with 128MB onboard. (256 MB shared)..but memory is clocked at 400MHz and cant be overclocked much. I have not tested it...but its performance is only marginally better.
  What do you suggest??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Better card??*



			
				snake eyes said:
			
		

> Hello people
> 
> Presently I have the following system config:
> P4 2.66
> ...



6200 128-bit is your best bet under 5000. The next option is 6600 but that costs around Rs.5700. One latest option is XFX 7300GS but that is having 64-bit memory (not sure) but you will be getting a Geforce 7 series card. The cost is around Rs.4900. Read some reviews on the net before you take your final decision.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 8, 2006)

> hey pals...hunting for a grafx card,,, under 4000..(strictly)
> 
> presently have geforce2 and no present game runs on it....
> 
> ...



The 6200 ..... should eb around 3500 .....


----------



## The Day Walker! (Feb 9, 2006)

@ virus...

does 6200 comes in agp also ????

cause  i thought it only came in pcie...

thanx

angel


----------



## unvisible (Feb 9, 2006)

The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> @ virus...
> 
> does 6200 comes in agp also ????
> 
> ...


Were you sleeping my dear son?  :roll:


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 9, 2006)

hey can u plz tell me a decent graphix card for 1500-2000.i am not into gaming.i just need decent graphix.the card can be AGP 4X or 8X.


----------



## unvisible (Feb 10, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> hey can u plz tell me a decent graphix card for 1500-2000.i am not into gaming.i just need decent graphix.the card can be AGP 4X or 8X.



XFX Geforce 5200 128MB 64Bit - Rs 1900
Asus V 9520 Magic - 128MB GEFORCE FX 5200 AGP Card- Rs 2300
( *in.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=2&l2=7&l3=9&model=273&modelmenu=1)

ASUS will be good with more better features and more importantly 128Bit memory interface.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Feb 10, 2006)

@ unvisible

i asked cause i cant find 6200 on asus site in agp section so askin whether its available in agp mode or not???

thanx

angel


----------



## The Day Walker! (Feb 10, 2006)

hey bro...

found the agp version on xfx...

needed 2 find the prices 4 3 models....

1. XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR2 TV DVI  
(PV-T44A-WAN)

2. XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR TV DVI  
(PV-T43L-UA)

3. XFX GeForce 6200 128MB DDR TV DVI  
(PV-T44A-RA)

and also wanted 2 know which would be best in the 3...

thanx

angel


----------



## unvisible (Feb 10, 2006)

The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> hey bro...
> 
> found the agp version on xfx...
> 
> ...


All suck

Those all have 64-bit memory interface.

There is no PV-T43L-UA model at rptech.

Already invisible has suggested the best 6200 model.

check this page (invisible's post)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=900


----------



## The Day Walker! (Feb 10, 2006)

hey pal,,the 2nd card that i have specified...has 256mb ddr, along with 128bit memory. and 400mhz fsb..

so isnt it better

thanx

angel


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 10, 2006)

Requesting to post prices of all the type of available 6600 graphics card for pci-e and agp one. URGENT


----------



## unvisible (Feb 11, 2006)

The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> hey pal,,the 2nd card that i have specified...has 256mb ddr, along with 128bit memory. and 400mhz fsb..
> 
> so isnt it better
> 
> ...


If u can find it , then its ok.

U can search for it in Rptech site www.rptechindia.com which is the distributor of XFX cards in India.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Feb 12, 2006)

*need advice on ugrading my graphics card.....plzzz help*

hey .....first let me give my system config.

AMD 64bit 2800+
ASUS K8N motherboard ( only AGP 8X slots    )
512mb RAM 
XFX geforce fx5200 graphics card

my budget is around 20k......i asked my dealer and he said that a geforce 6800gt wud cost around 20k

i am from kerala.....someone plzzzz tell me the best card i can get with this budget.......and i wud be thankful if someone cud tell me the prices of the cards in kerala........


----------



## the mihir (Feb 12, 2006)

anilthomas26

in your budget u can get a 6800gt (256 mb) from leadtek...i think the xfx costs a bit more.....also think about the x850 from radeon.it costs around 22.

i think the 6800gt is still one of the best cards out there and u will be able to play all games with full aa af and hdr on at very high resolutions.

also check out the cooling before buying...if one card has a copper heat sink...prefer to buy that over those with aluminium heat sinks... 

i have heard that agp 8x variants of the 7800gt are now available as well...but the cost will be high now...

go for the 6800gt and happy gaming


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Feb 12, 2006)

are ATI All-in-Wonder graphics card available in india ? if, yes tell me abt the distributor contacts n pricinng ....


----------



## sagar_coolx (Feb 12, 2006)

wat is the advantage of having grafix card besides gaming????
does it help in video  encoding or editing??? pls tll


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 12, 2006)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> wat is the advantage of having grafix card besides gaming????
> does it help in video  encoding or editing??? pls tll



graphics card is purely for rendering graphics....

video editing has noting to do with video rendering.....

besides game heavy 3D rendering in other apps require graphics card..... but that's for the professionals


----------



## mj_undahood (Feb 15, 2006)

hey wats the ideal(stable) gpu core temp. for xfx 6600gt 256 mb.

im running it with p4 3.2, 945 gnt classic series mobo, 1 gb dual channel ram, 
in a navtech cabinet with a big fan on the left side. im using a 450 watt power supply. there are a total of 4 fans : smps, processor, gfx and cabinet.

when i check the temp. of gpu core using card drivers after about 1/2 - 3/4 hours of playing bloodrayne 2, it shows a temp. of around 60 deg. and temp. threshhold of 145 deg. 

Is it normal at this time of year in delhi or i need more cooling


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 16, 2006)

> when i check the temp. of gpu core using card drivers after about 1/2 - 3/4 hours of playing bloodrayne 2, it shows a temp. of around 60 deg. and temp. threshhold of 145 deg.



Hey ... whats the peak temp reachd during the gaming session ... as long as u don't see any artifacts its safe ....


----------



## mohanty1942 (Feb 16, 2006)

Please tell me some good 4X AGP cards available now. My mobo manual says it supports AGP 4X.


----------



## the mihir (Feb 18, 2006)

mohanty1942 said:
			
		

> Please tell me some good 4X AGP cards available now. My mobo manual says it supports AGP 4X.



AGP 8x cards are backward compatible with agp4x buy any agp 8x card according to your needs and budget

entry level: nvidea 6200
better entry level: nvidea 6600
mid: nvidea 6600gt or 6800gs
high end: i think 7800gt is available in agp version

but u will not get the real performance as the cards will be scaled down.


----------



## andysmith45 (Feb 18, 2006)

How much do the following PCI-e cards cost:

1. XFX GeForce 6600 256MB DDR
2. XFX GeForce 6600 128MB DDR3 Extreme Gamer Edition
3. XFX GeForce 6600 256MB DDR2
4. Asus Extreme N6600/TD (256MB, DDR)
5. Asus Extreme N6600TOP Silent /TD (256MB, DDR2)
6. Asus Extreme N6600TOP/TD (128MB, DDR3)


----------



## anilthomas26 (Feb 19, 2006)

hey.......which is better ? ? ? ?

XFX, Leadtek, or ASUS ? ? ? ? 

i am planning on buying a 6800gt.....but which company ?? ? ? ?


----------



## khandu (Feb 19, 2006)

Leadtek.


----------



## nitinjavakid (Feb 19, 2006)

*Intel D915GLVG in Geforce 6200 pci-e problems*

How do put my Geforce 6200 pci-e x16 in Intel D915GLVG motherboard???
*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d915glvg/


----------



## khandu (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok Now

what card should i go for which can work for 1.5 years atleast.. good performance

using 6600gt right now.. 

Thinkin about 

XFX GeForce 7800GT PCI-E 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI VIVO (PVT70G256D)
Cost : Aruond Rs. 23200

Leadtek WinFast PX7800 GT TDH MyVIVO
*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_px7800gt_tdhvivo_1.html
Cost : no idea

can ne1 suggest ne 3rd or which is better out of the 2...

Budget is around 25K


----------



## ashnik (Feb 22, 2006)

i wanna know the which config will perform better

1> Asus A8n-vm with AMD 3000+ with onboard 6100/128shared ram
2> ne other mobo with AGP slot with FX 5200/128 MB

consider other components same for both


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 22, 2006)

Any1 knows where I can find nVidia and ATi retailers in Gujarat(or india)?
actually, I've got an oldie PC HP Pavilion and it can only get a PCI (not PCIe) card. so i wanna buy either an ATi radeon 9250 256MB PCI (Powercolor) or nvidia GeForce FX 5500 or 5200 PCI 256 MB( either BFg or XFX)PCI card.
I tried searching on the net and found ebay.in offering nvidia card for 4000+ Rs., whereas it was priced at around 60$ on sites such as Pricewatch.com
So i want to but the card directly from the dealer. Can any1 post the dealers e-mail link as well.
Thanks,
~Halo~

PS:And which card is better, Ati9250 or Nvidia5500


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 22, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> i wanna know the which config will perform better
> 
> 1> Asus A8n-vm with AMD 3000+ with onboard 6100/128shared ram
> 2> ne other mobo with AGP slot with FX 5200/128 MB
> ...



One of my friends bought a A8N-VM with a 3000+ and the performance is great. I would suggest this configuration simply because performance wise it is greater and you will get a Geforce6 series on-board GPU.


----------



## ashnik (Feb 23, 2006)

i can play doom3 at lowest settings with AMD 1800+ procie with 5200/128mb Agp 8x card...
is it possible on ASUS A8N-VM with 3000+ mobo.. can u test plz

coz the tests on some websites show that even if they used 3800+ and higher cpu a8n-vm could get 22fps in Doom3..


----------



## CRC_error (Feb 24, 2006)

*hey man*



			
				khandu said:
			
		

> Leadtek.


 r u crazy man leadtek product  sux. i think u didn't read the digit magazine. xfx is the best. they give more performance in every series.leadtek and bfg products r complaint giving cards, xfx n gainward r da best. leadtek hahhahaa    i can't hold my laugh.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: hey man*



			
				CRC_error said:
			
		

> khandu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. leadtek isn't bad. I have been using leadtek winfast 6600gt 128mb for 2 months now and it gives excellent performance. The fan provided doesn't look as graceful as XFX's but does a good job of keeping the temp. down. 
But as u said GAINWARD is the best of the lot. 
But opinion differ on user experience.  
For example one of my friend bought the XFX 6600gt 128mb PCI-E which started giving problem such as corrupt display, so he had to get a replacement which after all worked fine. This doesn't mean that XFX is bad but that particular product was faulty.
And now he is using LEADTEK 7800 GTX Extreme, which gives excellent performance as a series 7 should give. 
As for me just waiting for the 7800's price to come down.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: hey man*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> CRC_error said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey John, are you buying the GT/GTX? Any idea about the current prices?


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 24, 2006)

Some1 give me XFX retailers e-mail....the 1 in the hardware contact list doesn't work


----------



## khandu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: hey man*



			
				CRC_error said:
			
		

> khandu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u seem to be out of ur mind.. forget digit.. read international reviews.. i agree bfg is not good but leadtek is atleast better than xfx..

i puke on ur laugh..


----------



## matthew_kane (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: hey man*

no man. leadtek cards r good but not better than gainward n xfx.


----------



## matthew_kane (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: hey man*



			
				khandu said:
			
		

> CRC_error said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. wut international man i think u r a newbie. xfx>gainward>leadtek>big geforce.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 26, 2006)

GUYS MY FRIEND WANTS TO BUY A GFX CARD FOR RS6000. I SUGGESTED HIM THE 6600GT DDR2(XFX) AGP VERSION. AGP BECAUSE HE HAS AN IBM PC WITH A 865G MOBO. NOW THE PROBLEM IS THAT I THINK THE AGP VERSION OF THIS CARD REQUIRES A MOLEX CONNECTOR AS THE AGP SLOT DOESN'T GIVE IT FULL POWER. SO WHAT SHUD I DO?


----------



## coolsunny (Feb 26, 2006)

can i play new games like nfsmw,quake 4
if i buy K8N Neo4 Platinum from msi which has
NVIDIAÂ® nForce4 Ultra Chipset onboard ??

others r amd64 3000+ ,512 mb ddr
what about the forth coming game.... can iplay??
is it a good cnfiguration ???


----------



## dada_patekar (Feb 27, 2006)

*oh bido*

pehle to naam sahi se le  quake 4 not quack 4  . aur rahi baat teri config. ki thodi bahut game to chaal jayegi par xtra low setting mein, graphics card ke binah gaddi nahi chalegi. 6600gt 128 mb le liyo.


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Feb 27, 2006)

hi guys please suggest the best graphics card i can get for around 7k. i am thinking of xfx 6600gt but i dont know the current market price.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 27, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> hi guys please suggest the best graphics card i can get for around 7k. i am thinking of xfx 6600gt but i dont know the current market price.



Hi, you can buy XFX 6600 256MB DDR2 PCI-ex (assuming that you have a PCI-express slot in your board). 6600GT 128MB is priced around a 1000 rupees more.


----------



## Ringwraith (Feb 27, 2006)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> can i play new games like nfsmw,quake 4
> if i buy K8N Neo4 Platinum from msi which has
> NVIDIAÂ® nForce4 Ultra Chipset onboard ??
> 
> ...



no onboard in the MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 27, 2006)

@mystic halo go to rptechindia.com . u will find the xfx cards and retailer details there!


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Feb 28, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> abhishekwithyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi but in feb digit addition the fictious agent 001 tells us that we can get this one for 7500 bucks, so i thought as that price was for jan so may be it decreased, what you say?>


----------



## Rewat (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey is there anything called external Graphics card for notebooks


----------



## mj_undahood (Feb 28, 2006)

help me with my display

i've got a p4 3.2, 1gb ddr2, 945gnt mobo, with xfx 6600gt 256mb with latest drivers (77.77 i guess) 

when ever i try to turn on antialiasing and anisotropic filtering from the card drivers (shifting from application control) after a few minutes display gets crap with only top left side of the screen visible on whole monitor but mouse pointer looks fine. is there a problem with GRAPHICS card or wat????????

im using lg 17" crt flat with 1024*768 resolution


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Feb 28, 2006)

Rewat said:
			
		

> Hey is there anything called external Graphics card for notebooks



Yah nvidia has launched sometime back, but not sure if available as of now, but they will have in built slot in laptop and you can insert or so.
Nobody knows the exact way it will be implemented, but its emerging and it will take time!!

P.S i think you either dnt read digit or forgot , this article appeared in digit in last 2-3 months


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 2, 2006)

> help me with my display
> 
> i've got a p4 3.2, 1gb ddr2, 945gnt mobo, with xfx 6600gt 256mb with latest drivers (77.77 i guess)
> 
> ...



Why do you force aa,af ??? Anyway ... try some other drivers like the 83.90's .... also make sure ur mobo driver are the latest one's ....


----------



## the mihir (Mar 2, 2006)

i am going to mumbai tomorrow...please tell me where i can buy 6800gs....

does any one know any trusted sealer on lamington road.

by the way can i get a 6800gs for 14000 bucks....what other choice do i have in the price limit of 15000?


----------



## shri007 (Mar 2, 2006)

If i am having onboared graphics then is it required to go for graphics card and upto how much extent...


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 2, 2006)

the mihir said:
			
		

> i am going to mumbai tomorrow...please tell me where i can buy 6800gs....
> 
> does any one know any trusted sealer on lamington road.
> 
> by the way can i get a 6800gs for 14000 bucks....what other choice do i have in the price limit of 15000?



Ati X1600 Pro


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 2, 2006)

MysticHalo said:
			
		

> the mihir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way, 6800GS is the best in that price range. Please buy it if your budget is 15000 bucks.


----------



## hotdogXP (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

Why is the price of 6800Ultra higher than the 7800 series of cards, is the ultra version of 6800 a higher performer than 7800 series???

Leadtek 6800 ULTRA 256MB = Rs.33,400/-
Leadtek 7800GT 256MB       = Rs.24,400/- 
Leadtek 7800GTX 256MB     = Rs.29,400/-
Leadtek 6800 ULTRA 512MB = Rs.45,250/-
Leadtek 7800GTX 512MB     = Rs.38,400/-


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 2, 2006)

hotdogXP said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Why is the price of 6800Ultra higher than the 7800 series of cards, is the ultra version of 6800 a higher performer than 7800 series???
> 
> ...



Foreign hardware and gaming review websites have also noted this fact. Perhaps the 6800Ultra series of cards are rarely available and also very expensive. On the other hand, the prices of 7800GT series of cards are steadily falling. That means that you are getting a higher performing card with less the price. This is a well known fact that 7800GT is obviously a higher performer that 6800Ultra series, simply because of higher clock speeds and 20 pixel pipelines per clock compared to 16 pipes of the 6800 ultra. Plus you are getting HDR and Shader Model 3.0 support and perhaps it can play the future direct X 10 games, which will make it's appearance later this year.

No one understands this absurd pricing by Nvidia, I strongly suggest you get the Leadtek/XFX 7800GT, if you have the money instead of 6800 ultra.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 3, 2006)

> Leadtek 6800 ULTRA 256MB = Rs.33,400/-
> Leadtek 7800GT 256MB = Rs.24,400/-
> Leadtek 7800GTX 256MB = Rs.29,400/-
> Leadtek 6800 ULTRA 512MB = Rs.45,250/-
> Leadtek 7800GTX 512MB = Rs.38,400/-



Well .... the 6800U and 6800GT's are no longer manufactured ...... so if u stumble upon one .. make sure u check the manufacturing date ..... these are now replaced by the 6800GS's ..... then comes the 7 series ..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello, can anyone tell me the safe working temperatures of 6800 series cards? My recently bought 6800GS is 45 deg on normal operation and goes over 61-62 deg on full load, i.e. playing Farcry, Doom3, Halo and other FPS. Is this safe?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 5, 2006)

I think the temperatures are normal and u must also remember that temp. in kolkata is also rising (summer season is close).


----------



## supersaiyan (Mar 5, 2006)

is an x1300 better or a 6200?? performance wise


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 6, 2006)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> is an x1300 better or a 6200?? performance wise


Should be, according to the stats on the ASUS website and else where also (newegg and td). But i wonder if it is available in India.....and at what price(above10-12k will make no sense)

*www.ati.com/products/RadeonX1300/specs.html   *www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_6200.html

Check out what u like.
PS: Both the cards r available in AGP versions.....r u looking for AGP or PCI-e


----------



## supersaiyan (Mar 6, 2006)

i was just wondering not looking forward to buying the cards.


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 6, 2006)

i am really a rookie in all this....will an Intel 865G be able to support DDR3 memory??....also can anyone from dehi here give me a price update on nvidia 6600's and 6800's??...most probably i would goto nehru place to purchase the card....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 10, 2006)

Slightly off topic question, but where to post 3d mark scores, and how to post screenshots in any thread?


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 11, 2006)

*To digitized!*

Hey digitized! what's your 3d mark'06 score??


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 11, 2006)

To sahil blue:

Intel 865G doesn't even support DDR2 leave alone DDR3! I don't think your mobo has a PCIE interface.As for price for GFX cards:
6600 GT 128- Rs 7700/-
6800 GS- Rs 12000/-
These are for PCIE.I dont know for AGP interface.


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 11, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Intel 865G doesn't even support DDR2 leave alone DDR3!


what are you saying dude?? graphics card memory has nothing to do with motherboard memory as far as i have learnt recently.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: To digitized!*



			
				kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Hey digitized! what's your 3d mark'06 score??



Sorry Kaustav, I have not yet managed to download and install 3d mark 05 and 06. I have only the 03 version in which I got 11931 3d marks. Pretty good, huh? All credit goes to 6800GS...


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 12, 2006)

To sahil blue:
I'm sorry for that goof-up. Yes, your mobo will support a GFX card with DDR3 memory,provided you have PCIE.Though these card also have AGP variants but the AGP interface doesn't offer a good bandwidth for heavy duty gaming. But i dont think your mobo supports DDR2 RAM ((FOR YOUR SYSTEM MEMORY))

To digitized:
You can get 3dMark '06 form this month's issue of DIGIT or CHIP.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 12, 2006)

HI TO ALL , 

i hve  ASUS P4P800 E DELUXE MOBO WITH AGP 8X SLOT - 865 PE CHIPSET ,    3.2 GHZ SOCKET 478 PRESCOTT , 1 GB TRANSCEND RAM ...

CURRENTLY USING FX 5200 ...   
I AM LOOKING FOR 6600 GT AGP ..   
XFX , BIG , GAINWARD OR LEADTEK .. WHICH IS THE BEST OF THESE .also pls mention thier prices .. i got the price of  10 k for 128 mb xfx which i think is tooo much ..       budget is upto 9 k


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 12, 2006)

dude i am going for the same card...XFX Geforce 6600GT 128MB DDR3 AGP version....its for Rs 8100 here in delhi....so i guess u r being charged too much!! 

actually i also wanna know which manufacturer amongst the ones u mentioned is the best....


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 12, 2006)

Among the current GFx vendors XFX and Gainward are the best.Leadtek comes a close second.Do not opt for BIG or BFG in GFx card, though they are cheap. Go for Gainward with golden sample if you are into overclocking, because their components are high quality and run cooler and remain stable.
-Kaustav


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 13, 2006)

U can even go for the cheapest 6600 GT ie BIG, coz the 6600 GT will get outdated in one yr & u probably dont want to spend extra money on a thing which u  r not going to keep for more than 1 yr, so plz dont go for gainward gloden sample ( i doubt its availabilty and that too AGP)

vendors: Gainward ~Leadtek>XFX>BIG

One more thing: As it has previously been mentioned in the thread BIG & BFG are totally different brands. BFG are high performance factory o/c cards not sold anywhere in India.
BIG is what XFX was few yrs ago, I mean its VFM card sold here.
Its just a coincidence that BFG & BIG cards look similar (6600 GT AGP to be precise). The performance difference between them is substantial.

@Kaustav: Any specific reason for not opting for BIG.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks khubbu ,  r u completely sure that BIG  6600 GT AGP IS NOT BGF CARD .. as they both look same ... also if its not bgf then .. which company card r they  selling ? also i want this card for say 8-10 months only as i will upgrade to evga 7800 gs ..  

so is BIG COMPLETELY SAFE COMPANY ...?


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 13, 2006)

I suggest to go for an XFX any day.Reason is simple- XFX's availability,after sales support, quality, and overclockability. I agree with KHUBBU.Undoubtedly Gainward offers superlative performance,but certainly not BIG. 

XFX wasn't actually BIG, it marketed its products under the BIG banner a couple of years age. Now, coming back,BIG cards don't offer many features, and overclockability.6600 GT chipset is quite powerful and won't be obsolete for 2 years.It WILL be able to play all future games albeit at a low resolution and medium quality setiings.

As for Gainward golden sample's availibity,its AGP variant is perhaps not available. Please dont go for BIG though an XFX costs few bucks more. One of my friends has a BIG 6600GT,it doesn't deliver good performance in FEAR.Another friend has the same card from XFX,but FEAR works better on his PC.They have identical config. If you want to save good buck,then go for a non GT XFX or Gainward 6600. It will last you a couple of yrs. Costs abt 6.5k
-Kaustav


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey Kaustav , thank you very much ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey Kaustav , thank you very much ..


----------



## saiaspire (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey guys,
My screen suddenly went black and after 5 minutes i got a blue screen saying that nv_4disp.dll has entered a infinite loop. There may be a problem with either the hardware or the driver.

I run xp and have a BIG 6600 card. Please help me!


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 13, 2006)

Most of the brands source their card from OEMs & do not manufacture their own. So it maybe possible that for 6600 series BIG also sourced from the same OEM as BFG and so the similarity exist. However it can also be said that most probably BFG wud hav got the cards that topped quality standards whereas BIG got not so high quality stuff.

When I said: "BIG is what XFX was few yrs ago", I meant that now BIG has replaced XFX as the VFM card in India. Earlier XFX was also criticized as the cheapo and bad quality card until BIG came along.

XFX never marketed their card under BIG banner. Actually Big Byte Corp (BBC) earlier marketed XFX & now they are marketing BIG cards. XFX was & is also available through Rashi Peripherals.

As Kaustav suggested u can go for XFX if its only 100-200 more dearer.

F.E.A.R. bring every 6600 GT down to its knees, some ppl get better fps by using latest drivers but not all - I cant go above 71.89, none of the video files play when I install any updated driver 76.xx or 81.xx!

One more thing: The above info r also secondary data I got from reading at other forums. If u want to know more about the similarity and overclockabilty, pm directly to Blade Runner ( He knows evrything about gfx cards). 
BIG cards can be overclocked and they already come at higher clock speeds than stock.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 14, 2006)

To KHUBBU:
O/c'ability of a GFx card mostly depends on its build quality-this includes its core components and its cooling setup.Since you too agree that BIG cards are not having good build quality,in fact they have poorest quality among the current card vendors.BIG cards tend to show unstability after O/c and tend to run hotter.Also their performance boost after o/c'ing is not very significant.As for XFX,even a passively cooloed 6600 non GT from XFX overclocks like a dream and runs cool and rock stable.
As FEAR includes heavy in-scene lighting effects,it stress all 6600s,which are not clocked high enough.But overclocking helps a lot! I do not suggest BFG because of their non-availibility.So, if you get hold of one donot get it because,NO SUPPORT vailable for 'em.


----------



## andysmith45 (Mar 14, 2006)

What is the cost of XFX 6600 (256 MB DDR) and XFX 6600GT (128 MB) pci-e versions?


----------



## supersaiyan (Mar 14, 2006)

ok guys help help help!!! firstly is the 7600gt out? if it  is how much does it cost and which is the best brand for it out here in india
how is it as compared to the cards in its price category??


----------



## Omsck (Mar 15, 2006)

*help*

i am a compelete newbie to graphics cards & planning to buy a new rig.
i was suggested the foll config :

AMD 3200+ 939 pin pro. {8k} 
ASUS A8n-e mobo{4-5k}
1 GB DDR RAM- Corsair/Kingston
Geforce 6600GT {6k}

is the mentioned card best for the mobo & processor ?

can i know about all the variants of 6600GT ?also a card which can give better performance? i want to run NFSMW @ high res & all eye candy


----------



## Sankalp (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi guys

this the config of my old pc
Athlon64 3000+, MSI K8N Neo Platinum (nforce 3 250gb)( agp 8X), GeForce 5200 128MB, 512 MB RAM @ 400 MHz

I wanna change the graphics card. ne suggestion abt which graphics card 2 go for. I have a budget of 5000 bucks max. Also kindly specify the manufacturer of the 3d acc. card.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Incinerator (Mar 21, 2006)

@Sankalp : If you don't mind going for *used* cards, there's nothing like a 9800 pro. It should cost you under 5k and will give you best bang for your bucks. Finding a used one would be difficult but  its worth the effort 

Also please make sure you have a decent PSU to support ur new AGP card.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 21, 2006)

Incinerator said:
			
		

> @Sankalp : If you don't mind going for *used* cards, there's nothing like a 9800 pro. It should cost you under 5k and will give you best bang for your bucks. Finding a used one would be difficult but  its worth the effort
> 
> Also please make sure you have a decent PSU to support ur new AGP card.



9800pro or 9800XT, that should be suffcient. Both has 256-bit memory interface. I forgot other details, lol...


----------



## mj_undahood (Mar 22, 2006)

ey ppl,

been surfin thru and found out bout the 7600 gt 
its suppose to replace 6600gt and performs a little better than 6800 gs and is in the same price tag.

i read about the xfx 7600 gt 256 mb xxx edition for $219

is anybody in on this card would like to know more about the performance coz wanna upgrade from my 6600gt


----------



## soumya (Mar 23, 2006)

the best 8x geforce agp card under Rs. 3200 /-.i need to buy such a card.can u guys tell me d options.thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 24, 2006)

soumya said:
			
		

> the best 8x geforce agp card under Rs. 3200 /-.i need to buy such a card.can u guys tell me d options.thanks.



man u asked the same questing what i was about to ask...     yes what would be the best choice?? in a budget of more or less Rs. 3200 /-

Qwerty Maniac did suggested to go for nvidia 6200... but what exact model...?? i went to the xfx site to see... but there r many option.... i am confuse....

also any thing over ATI??

pls help...  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 24, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> soumya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, I also went through the site, it has many choices. But just make sure that it has 128-bit memory interface and does not have turbocache memory. Turbocacche means that it sheres memory from the system RAM. You will then have fewer choices with 256MB DDR/DDR2 memory. Remaining choice is in your budget.


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 24, 2006)

hi guys,

i want to know what is the difference between 16X and 1X PCI express slot, suppose if i buy a PCI express graphic card then in which slot it should be attached?

i am also planning to buy absolutely new PCI express card,i first thought of 7800 256 MB GTX card but on enquiry dealer told me that they dont keep expensive card but they will bring it for me if  i place an order and give them advance, the approximate price mentioned 2 me is 32- 33 K , pls tell me is this price correct?

but then i thought, isn,t it sensible to buy frm online store , absolutely latest top of the line ATI X1900 512 MB card which is much better than 256 MB 7800 and also it is cheap ( 599 dollars)

pls help me 2 decide


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 24, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> 
> i want to know what is the difference between 16X and 1X PCI express slot, suppose if i buy a PCI express graphic card then in which slot it should be attached?
> 
> ...



From which online store do you want to buy? FYI, newegg and amazon (or any other) don't ship computer parts to India. I am assuming you stay somewhere in India. I suggest you buy from your local dealer. But the price quoted is a bit high. Rashi told me Rs.29500 plus tax for XFX 7800GTX 256MB.


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 24, 2006)

> From which online store do you want to buy? FYI, newegg and amazon (or any other) don't ship computer parts to India. I am assuming you stay somewhere in India. I suggest you buy from your local dealer. But the price quoted is a bit high. Rashi told me Rs.29500 plus tax for XFX 7800GTX 256MB.



yeah u r rite , but actually my father is in US 4 six weeks, on his official tour, so he will buy and bring it when he returns. So should i go for ATI X1900?

and what about 16X, 1X and 4X PCI express slot??

thnx 4 reply


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 24, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Ya, I also went through the site, it has many choices. But just make sure that it has 128-bit memory interface and does not have turbocache memory. Turbocacche means that it sheres memory from the system RAM. You will then have fewer choices with 256MB DDR/DDR2 memory. Remaining choice is in your budget.



OK... 2 thing that i came to know from ur post...


Card must have 128-bit memory interface
Shouldnt have turbocache memory.

thnx.... 

but the fact is.... i am still at complete darkness... pls specify few model name... otherways its wild shooting for me.. :roll:


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 25, 2006)

GUys I have 2.66 , Asus P5rd1 vm board..
768 mb ram
board is having pci x16 slot in it..
PLz kindly suggest me a good graphic card at abt 5000 bucks..
I play games like popt2t, need for speed most wanted..
my board is having in built x200 with radeon 9600 gpu integrated.
This all games work fine @ 800*600 at medium effects..
so is buying a new graphic card worth..
or i shld invest tht amunt in furter increasing RAm...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say the x550 ......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 26, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> digitized said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR TV DVI (PV-T43L-UA) 
 

This is AGP 8X, having 128-bit memory and does not have turbocacche memory. Hope you find it.


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 26, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> > From which online store do you want to buy? FYI, newegg and amazon (or any other) don't ship computer parts to India. I am assuming you stay somewhere in India. I suggest you buy from your local dealer. But the price quoted is a bit high. Rashi told me Rs.29500 plus tax for XFX 7800GTX 256MB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@paul_007,

i would suggest u go for an NVIDIA 7900GT/GTX. these are not available in india yet. these cards are comparable to ATI 1900XT/XTX but are less costly than ATI. 7900GT is available at newegg for $299. GTX should cost u max $500. saved u some dollars, didn't i?   what makes these cards stand out from ATI 1900XT/XTX is that these are lighter, less power hungry and much cooler than ATI cards. these cards are inserted in a PCIE X16 slot(usually brown or black colored) of ur mobo. the PCI slots are the ones which are usually white in color. also the length of PCIX16 slot is more than the length of a PCI slot. BTW which mobo do u own?

where in india do u stay paul. i too wanted an AGP 4x/8x ATI X1600 pro card but this is rarely available here. can u purchase this card for me from the US. i will of course pay the price. but before that i have to know what it will cost me in rupees. i checked newegg and found out this link

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102665

cool card at a cool price its approx $120 + $5(shipping). my budget is max Rs 6000/- and i think this one fits in perfectly. also tell me if u could buy this card for me my email address is  manishnair123@yahoo.co.in 
plz help me and reply either at my mail address or here only.


----------



## myhotdog (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi people, i have an Intel 845GVSR MainBoard
It has no PCi-e slot and not even an AGP slot too!
So, i wanna buy a PCi Video Card!
Please tell me the Best PCI Video Card with a price ranging around 6k!
Thank you, guys!


----------



## makarand (Mar 29, 2006)

check out ebay


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2006)

Radeon cards are much much better than the older nvidia FX cards!! Though their performance in some games may vary.
choose powercolor as your manufacturer and go for 9600 se or 9800XT.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 31, 2006)

Wait, never go for SE versions, choose only 9600/9800pro or XT.


----------



## yeshu26 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Nvidia 6200: Ultrashadow 2?*

When i go the tech briefs of 6 series I see that it has ultrashadow 2.
But when I see the link 6200 AGP card I dont see ultrashadow 2 thingy?

Does 6200 agp card has ultrashadow 2 tecH?


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 6, 2006)

well i am looking for 6600 gt agp  128 mb . card ? 

now which brand to go for ?  xfx , gainward , or any other ?

look main criteria is, it should perform well and should not cost much .. 
last time i asked for it and the dealer quoted 10 k  

common xfx 6600 gt agp is like 150 dollars in us .. and its so overpriced here in india .. i dont want to spend much on gpu .. this is like one time investment .. i mean no other agp card after this .. my next rig will be dual core with pci-e gpu ... hence  so pls people advise me on this matter ..


----------



## deadmanrulz (Apr 6, 2006)

well i am totall n00b when comin to graphics cards can u suggest me good 3d  card of abt 256mb budget below some 6k or somethin


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 6, 2006)

@yogi7272
You could go for LEADTEK or XFX, low cost and great performance. Cost around 7-8K. Check with local vendor. One of my friend bought a leadtek 6600gt 128mb AGP for 8K. 
The golden edition from GAINWARD are the best but would cost much more than others I mentioned.
By the way what's ur budget? 
If gaming is not very essential, u could go for 6600 non gt.

@deadmanrulz
You could go for 6600 non gt of any brand as long as it comes within ur budget or if u could increase ur budget then buy 6600gt.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 6, 2006)

hey john_the_ultimate , thank you .. well i can shell 9.5 k for this agp card .. r u sure that leadtek 6600 gt agp is for 8 k ..man that's great .. 

i was quoted like 9.8 k for xfx 6600 gt agp .. i from mumbai .. is there any chance of me getting that price here in mumbai? leadtek is great too ..

ohh i am looking for 6600gt 128 mb only .. no 256 mb for me ..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 7, 2006)

Well yogi7272 my friend got the card from Bangalore, his elder brother works there. Don't know the price in Mumbai. 
Me also got the leadtek 6600gt 128mb PCI-E card from Bangalore in December 2005 for 8900/-. But as I said check with ur local vendors.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Apr 7, 2006)

uptill when will the 6800GS remain in the market as a Viable Graphics card? <Max period till which it makes sense 2 play on it?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 7, 2006)

> uptill when will the 6800GS remain in the market as a Viable Graphics card? <Max period till which it makes sense 2 play on it?



Well ... it'll definitely remain for some time .... but is easily outshined by the 7600GT ....


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 7, 2006)

i think then the price of 9.5-9.8 k is right for 6600 gt agp xfx version .. as pci e version is abt 8.8 k ... also it is native pci e chip and u need a pci e to agp bridge chip to produce it in agp version .. lets see what are the prices here in mumbai right now ?   

abt 6800 gs .. it will be a good option for agp users along with 6600 gt and the new 7800 gs .. but for pci express newer 7600 gt performs equally good with 128 bit memory interface due to its high clock speeds ..

it upto users to decide ..both are excellent choices ..   

as for my 6600 gt agp .. people pls advice which is the absolute best in performance .. in 128 mb version .. .budget is now 10 k.
.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 8, 2006)

You are right yogi7272, checked at my place and the price for xfx 6600gt 128mb AGP was qouted around 9.5K. The pci-e being at around 8.5K(leadtek).

I think u should go for xfx since it is widely available and they have a better after sale service.

But as far as performance is concerned, the GAINWARD beats all.


----------



## makarand (Apr 8, 2006)

what does the x1600 from ATi cost. Is it a better performer than the corresponding 6800


----------



## Iluvatar (Apr 9, 2006)

My computer has the following specifications: Intel 3 GHz Processor, ASRock 775Dual-915GL m/b with PCIe slot, 512MB DDR400 RAM, 17in Syncmaster 793s CRT monitor. What is the best graphic card I can get for Rs.10-15k?

----------N00B ALERT-------------------


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 9, 2006)

@ Iluvatar
The best at ur budget would be xfx 6800gs 256mb DDR3 pci-e.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 10, 2006)

please post the current price for-
Gecube X1800XT 512 PCIe


----------



## deadmanrulz (Apr 11, 2006)

hey i wuld like to have an agp card of 128mb with cost around 2k-3k plz suggest a gud one


----------



## deadmanrulz (Apr 11, 2006)

Guys actually i want a good graphics card 128mb lil cheaper tat is able to play almost all games like GTA SA and FIFA 06 etc plz suggest me 1


----------



## royal (Apr 13, 2006)

can anyone quote recent prices of 256MB 6800GS PCI and 7600GT PCI cards ...  

BTW,which one is better ?


----------



## ashfame (Apr 14, 2006)

*what to look for a PCI graphics card*

Calling all graphics guru.......
Suggest be the best Graphics card 256MB RAM, for a PCI slot (not PCI-e)
I only have PCI slots on my mobo.
Don't suggest me to change my mobo.
It should support Pixel shaders and things like that.
It should be directx 9.0c compatible.
My budget is not much more than 7k.
I know it won't be a good performer than on AGP & PCI-e but still i want it.
I hav heard of $170 NVIDIA GeForce 6600 256MB 128-bit,
shader model 3
pixel pipes 8.
The company should provide good service.
Make sure i am able to play gta san andreas & nfsmw with it.


----------



## makarand (Apr 14, 2006)

Can ne1 plz tell me the current price of XFX 6600GT 128MB PCIE graphics card on lamington road


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 15, 2006)

ok 2 questions- 
1)is the 7600gt out??
2) is an x1800xt better than a 7800gtx?


----------



## ashfame (Apr 16, 2006)

Members here don't seem to respond,
it seems that this thread has been started for sake of nothing,
so many posts are waiting for them to be answered.
We can't wait the whole month just looking for a help in graphics card.
Either the thread is being ignored or no one is a graphics guru here.
Is that so???????????


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 16, 2006)

> ok 2 questions-
> 1)is the 7600gt out??
> 2) is an x1800xt better than a 7800gtx?



Yes .. it is ..

And no ... the X1800XT will lose to the 7800GTX by a small margin .....


----------



## ashfame (Apr 16, 2006)

Which one is better?
nVidia Geforce FX 5200 PCI or ATI 9200 PCI.
I aim to play directx9 games @ 1280 * 1024 resolution.
It should give 60+fps.
What it has to do of refresh rate?
What its optimum level?
Sort of Very Urgent!!
Pl Suggest.
And Kindly let me know their prices, here in Delhi.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At the resolutions you want to play, the cards you hame mentioned will give sumthing like 1 or 2 fps...  refresh rate has nothing to do wih FPS


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi techies... i want to buy a gfx card (pci-e) for my pc. i hav budget of 15000. wot bst can i get??? the choices are 6800gs,6800gt,7600gs,7600gt from nvidia n x800xl,x800xt,x1600,x1800 from ati. i wanted to know the price n wanted to know that wot is a all in wonder card... is it costlier n wot features does it has.

Recently I hav heard some new terms in graphics card. I m teling my experience abt it

a. SLI n CROSSFIRE
I hav hrd this term sli from nvidia in which we can put two graphics card on a motherboard. But sine in sli we hav to put two exactly same card so its useless. In crossfire we can put two cards of different model ( but only of ati as I hav heard …is that true???). so this makes some sense. So does a crossfire motherboard cost too much???? Which r the models n cost???

b. PPU
This is sumthing that I hav heard in latest edition of digit. It’s a physics processing unit. It controls the laws of physics in a gameplay. I wanted to know that is it sum kind of other card that is to b placed on mobo or is a feature in graphics card??? If it’s a different card that which slot it uses n wot is the cost of this card.??? I hav also heard that we can force this ppu to a simple graphics card only. So that makes a sence of buying a crossfire compatible mobo so that when I buy a new gpx card … I’ll force the ppu calculations to older graphics card. Moreover can ne 1 give me list of gpx cards that can do pu calculations.


----------



## Raiden Bee (May 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats the cost of a new 6600GT in Mumbai?


----------



## royal (May 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

calling all Kolkata guys (digitized , john_the_ultimate ... others pls dont mind as I dont remember all ur names  )

I would like to buy a *PCI-E* graphics card ... budget around 12000/-

My choice is 6800GS/7600GT 

Which one should I go for ? Will they fit in my budget  

I would like to go for XFX but they r pricey   ... so Leadtek will also do : 

please quote shop name and prices ... that would be a BIG help  

BTW...are there any models from ATI that I can go for with this budget ?
how will they perform compared to NVIDIA ???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@royal: Are you sure it is PCI and not PCI-express, as all the cards that you have mentioned (6800GS/7600GT), are available here in PCI-express, although 6800GS AGP has been manufactured, but not sure if it is available in Kolkata or anywhere in India, as a matter of fact.

You can try for Leadtek 6800GS extreme edition or 7600GT. There is one MSI/Leadtek distributor behind Indian Airlines building. The details are:

Tirupati Enterprises:

11, Robert Street, 1st Floor,
Kolkata-700012.
Ph: 22251192/93

I am not sure whether you would get 7600GT for Rs.12000., though....


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi techies... i want to buy a gfx card (pci-e) for my pc. i hav budget of 15000. wot bst can i get??? the choices are 6800gs,6800gt,7600gs,7600gt from nvidia n x800xl,x800xt,x1600,x1800 from ati. i wanted to know the price n wanted to know that wot is a all in wonder card... is it costlier n wot features does it has.

Recently I hav heard some new terms in graphics card. I m teling my experience abt it

a. SLI n CROSSFIRE
I hav hrd this term sli from nvidia in which we can put two graphics card on a motherboard. But sine in sli we hav to put two exactly same card so its useless. In crossfire we can put two cards of different model ( but only of ati as I hav heard …is that true???). so this makes some sense. So does a crossfire motherboard cost too much???? Which r the models n cost???

b. PPU
This is sumthing that I hav heard in latest edition of digit. It’s a physics processing unit. It controls the laws of physics in a gameplay. I wanted to know that is it sum kind of other card that is to b placed on mobo or is a feature in graphics card??? If it’s a different card that which slot it uses n wot is the cost of this card.??? I hav also heard that we can force this ppu to a simple graphics card only. So that makes a sence of buying a crossfire compatible mobo so that when I buy a new gpx card … I’ll force the ppu calculations to older graphics card. Moreover can ne 1 give me list of gpx cards that can do pu calculations.


plz reply me guyz...@digitized


----------



## royal (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

digitized ...

sorry for the goofup  ... it will be *PCI-E* (my mobo is 915 chipset)
I have corrected it ...

any info about ATI products within 12000/- ???


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hav heard abot this ppu in gpx games????? wot do i hav to do to make my comp future proof from this ppu so that i can play games  which are made keeping in mind this physx thing. help me guyz i m buying a new comp

@digitized


----------



## MysticHalo (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AFAIK, physics depends more on the game-code for physics than ur GPU.
anyways, if i were u, i wud try to get X1900 XTX (the best card out there).But thats nowhere in 15k. For the money limit, either 7600 gt or x850XT would be the best. But buy the of a good manufacturer, like powercolor for ATi and XFX for NVIDIA


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't get the PPU anytime soon. Very few games, if any make use of it and both nVidia and ATi are planning to implement physics calculations on the graphics card itself.


----------



## crikanthr (May 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi, NEED FOR HELP
 i want to buy a new pci-e graphics card in the range of 12-15k(max) . could any one suggest the best card at this price? 
i have read lots of reviews on the web and im stuck b/w the geforce 6800gs and the newly released 7600 gt.. 
7600gt is 128-bit,6800gs is 256 bit memory interface...
is the 7600gt available in india .. at what price?


----------



## MysticHalo (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Don't get the PPU anytime soon. Very few games, if any make use of it and both nVidia and ATi are planning to implement physics calculations on the graphics card itself.


Thats gonna make the situation even worse, imagine online play, where ppl with different hardware play the same game...and each one moves differently coz of different physics :lol
I beilieve it wont be easy to achieve uniformity


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> digitized ...
> 
> sorry for the goofup  ... it will be *PCI-E* (my mobo is 915 chipset)
> I have corrected it ...
> ...



Your choices within 12k for ATI might be Sapphire X800GTO. Not sure about it's availability, though.
*
Also to all people who want a graphics card within 15k:* Buy a XFX 7600GT. You will not be disappointed. I am saying this although I have a 6800GS with 256-bit memory interface, and 7600GT has 128-bit memory. But reviews on the net say that 7600GT is better (mostly because of higher clock speeds and geforce 7 series features).


----------



## royal (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

digitized

now that I know u have a 6800GS, how much did it cost u?
Did u buy it from *Tirupati* ???

and how does it perform while playing FEAR,DOOM III ...  

I would have loved to own a 7600 but its beyond my budget


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> digitized
> 
> now that I know u have a 6800GS, how much did it cost u?
> Did u buy it from *Tirupati* ???
> ...



Royal: The XFX 6800GS XXX edition is not bad at all. Let me give you some examples. On stock speeds, I got over 11900 in 3dmark03 and 5500 in 3d mark05. Check my sig for my machine config now. Now the score has moved upto 12600 and 5800 (approx) respectively. Have not tested in 3d mark 06 though.

Also now, Doom3 posted ~ 85 fps with ultra (yes, ULTRA quality, enabling it in settings gives you a warning that the system needs at least 512MB in textures) quality 2X AA/2X AF and 72 fps with 4X AA/4X AF. This is the result of the default timedemo. In FEAR, with all settings turned to medium I also got around 80fps on average, maximum being 170fps. FEAR's default benchmarking tool gives option of seeing the minimum and maximum fps, as you might be knowing. Also I had 0% under 20fps. If you own FEAR, you will know what I mean. BTW, all benchmark tests were taken at 1024 X 768. I have also used the latest nforce4 ultra drivers from Asus and Nvidia forceware 84.21. Half life-2 posted 99fps in canals test with all settings turned up (I have used the custom benchmarking tool provided by guru3d.com). I did not have the opportunity also to test Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I have heard that it stresses the system like FEAR, maybe more. Maybe deathvirus_me may give some opinions regarding this.

But most websites have stated that 7600GT is better than 6800GS. So if you get it, you will get better results than me, otherwise you can get 6800GS. I got it from Savera Marketing Agency (distributors of Rashi Peripherals) last february for Rs.14100 plus VAT. Address is 1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue.

Let us know your final decision.


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi techies....
i wanted to know wot does gs n gt suffix mean .  n also which one is better gt or gs???? thx in advance


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ digitized....
 U r telling that 7600gt is a better card than 6800gs inspite of bieng 128 mb interface. i hope u must hav heard that havok fx with collabration with nvidia is going to put load of ppu on the gpu itself. in that case wont it b better to go for a gpu with 256 mb memory interface as it may b able to take the load easily as compared to that of a 128 mb card....

n 2nd thing i want to ask is when is direct x 10 goin to b released...presently is there ne card which is direct x compatible...if my card is not compatible with dx10 n i play a game which requires a dx10 game on my card then wot will happen to the game play???/
  plz reply soon


----------



## arnab_21111987 (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for geforce 6600 non gt pcie 256 card, it rocks! try to get xfx brand. the agp card will cost around 7k, pcie is cheaper- 6.5k. for more info, visit www.deltapage.com and click on link to graphic cards. in bombay i would suggest lamington road for the best bargains.
cheers!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ritwickgupta: I suggest you go through this article.

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2717&p=1

7600GT is better than 6800GS. It was not available that time in february, otherwise I would have bought it.

As of now, there are no DX 10 cards around. You have to wait until the Geforce 8 series/x2xxx series cards come out.


----------



## royal (May 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

digitized

I called *Tirupati* yesterday ... they *DO NOT* have Leadtek cards  

XFX 6800GS is beyond my reach  

where can I get Leadtek cards in Kolkata ... can anybody tell me that ???


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U should rather go for XFX cards in Kolkata .. as after sales services are atleast available. ...

@digitized : Do u really think the 7600GT performs that great ???? Have u ever seen a review that potrays the latest releases to be bad .... the funny part is that in the Anandtech review they've stated that the 7600GT manages 46.8 fps in BF2 while the 6800GS manages 39 fps at 1280*1024 , 4x aa .. simply put .. i've played BF2 at 1280*1024 , 4x aa ,,... my fps barely went below 65 ...!!!! Don't believe those reviews blindly .... upon close interaction with many gruru3d members .... i've found out that the normal 7600GT is quite performing below a 6800GS .. only the oc'ed one's do good .... like the XXX edition .... thats where the actual battle starts out .... u can literally put a 7600GT XXX edition head to head with a 6800GS XXX edition .. the crown literally changing hand quite often ... the 7600GT leading in all synthetic benchmarks .. while the 6800GS pretty much the same in almost all cases .. better in many ...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would say that other than the minimal performance difference, the 7600gt comsumes less power and runs cooler than 6800gs. Correct me if I am wrong.
It's a newer card so must support the SM3.0 and purevideo better than 6800gs. But as deathvirus_me said the real competition begins with the XXX edition.

One of my friends in Bangalore bought Leadtek 7600gt 256mb DDR3 for 14.5K. Don't know the price in Kolkata.


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> I thought of creating a new thread but found it
> 
> i want the reply today itself so please post today itself by 5pm latest
> my dad is going to bombay and so we have decided to get a graphics card from lamington road but i dont know to buy which one. suggest one. here are my specifications
> ...


  go 4 the pcie 6600gt its good in performance


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Querries*

i m using the xfx 256mb 5200 ultra it gives gr8 performance


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when if now(march 2006) its ok


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys you really think that 6800GS is a better performer??

Swallow the fact that it doesn't support OpenGL 2.0!!

So upcoming OpenGL2.0 based games will give it a sound thrashing.Even I was planning to get my hands on a6800GS but the release of the 7600GT has made me reconsider.

Can any one post the specs of the 7600GT? Please!!

Gracias


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm ... if Rivatuner states correctly then even my 6600GT supported OGL2.0 instruction set ... and the 6800GS does it well ... 

7600GT : 128 bit mem. interface , 525/1400 stock .... 
7600GT XXX Edition : 128 bit mem. interface , 590/1600 ....

But truly .. if a game runs poorly on the 6800 series .. the 7600 wouldn't do much better either ...

And remember Chronicles of the Riddick ??? The very widely faced problem on OpenGL2.0 supporting cards ???


----------



## technohunk (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Guys you really think that 6800GS is a better performer??
> 
> Swallow the fact that it doesn't support OpenGL 2.0!!
> 
> ...




Visit this website of Brand called forsa.... I just got a 7600GS and it really rocks .... www.geniman.com.hk .....the distributors of this card in India is shree sagarmatha dist. pvt. ltd. as mentioned on the box of the card .....i bought if for Rs. 7800/- ... and they told me that 7600GT will be avalibale next week Rs. 10.5 k ...cool price man ....and 7600gs has a zalman cooler ....


----------



## royal (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Visit this website of Brand called forsa.... I just got a 7600GS and it really rocks .... www.geniman.com.hk .....the distributors of this card in India is shree sagarmatha dist. pvt. ltd. as mentioned on the box of the card .....i bought if for Rs. 7800/- ... and they told me that 7600GT will be avalibale next week Rs. 10.5 k ...cool price man ....and 7600gs has a zalman cooler ....



hey man...is this for real  

That's really cool price man  

technohunk I dont know where you stay but could you please gimme contact details of *shree sagarmatha dist. pvt. ltd.* ?

Can any member/mod throw some light upon the quality of this brand


----------



## technohunk (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> hey man...is this for real
> 
> That's really cool price man
> 
> ...



contact sagarmatha at the below no's 22-23065114, 98674577885 ...go to techcomindia.com their website u can see the card photos and specs ...

u can see techtree forum also for their cards taken by one gaming enthusiast ...forsa is a brand registered with Nvidia and stable ...


----------



## royal (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

technohunk

thanks for ur prompt reply  

I read reviews of FORSA cards ... seems another "XFX" is in the making  

meanwhile could u post 3D Mark scores as well as FPS rates of games such as FEAR/DOOM III etc...

BTW,is this card overclockable


----------



## technohunk (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> technohunk
> 
> thanks for ur prompt reply
> 
> ...




No you cannot overclock much ......but i can tell u its 15-25 % faster than a 6600GT.......I will let u know the test results as soon as possible ......


----------



## royal (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey I found this link ...

some guy got a score of *3790* with 3D Mark'05 ...

digitized , deathvirus_me , john_the _ultimate and all other graphics gurus ... is this respectable score for a 7600GS 

I wish DIGIT carries a review of FORSA very soon


----------



## steelwin (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

suggest me a new graphics card , for the following details

Budget: around 2000
processor : pIII
board: intel 810 chipset

Have one pci slot empty, i dont know whether i can go for pci-express or AGP

please suggest a nice one


----------



## samrulez (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U ougth to have atleast 6600/6600GT or above.


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can you tell me the best price for a 7900GTX or 1900XT in India?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 7900GTX extreme is being sold on ebay for Rs.38000.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

38k's for 7900GTX XXX edition ??? And the rashi peripherals still haven't updated their website. . a 6800U for 55k's .. lol ... .. but just a general advice. .. stay away from the 7900 series .....


----------



## robin345 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> stay away from the 7900 series .....


May I know why you are saying like this ????


----------



## technohunk (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Can you tell me the best price for a 7900GTX or 1900XT in India?



 I enquired this co. Named shree sagarmatha they told me its not good to go for this card now coz its too expensive ....will be available next month with them for 7900GTX PCI-e 512MB/256BIT DDR3  -----  31500/-.... Its cool price but cannot judge the quality .... Brand forsa they tell .... I went to forsa website and had a look around ...seems a popular brand in some of the countries ...europe, usa and canada .... u can see there link for their distribution must be doing well ...
*www.geniman.com.hk/contact.htm
But again i feel should go for a brand that is popular like XFX or leadtek ...but they are expensive selling for around 38k ..... its your go now ...


1900XT not that popular ... and dont know much ...


----------



## edgetec (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys i'm planning to buy a GeForce 6600 GT 128mb next month i wanted to know whether the card is compatible with Intel 865GBF mobo with 8x support.
Also i have a 350W SMPS will that be enough


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				edgetec said:
			
		

> Hi guys i'm planning to buy a GeForce 6600 GT 128mb next month i wanted to know whether the card is compatible with Intel 865GBF mobo with 8x support.
> Also i have a 350W SMPS will that be enough



You get the 6600GT 128MB AGP 8X version.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				edgetec said:
			
		

> Hi guys i'm planning to buy a GeForce 6600 GT 128mb next month i wanted to know whether the card is compatible with Intel 865GBF mobo with 8x support.
> Also i have a 350W SMPS will that be enough



U could certainly use the xfx, leadtek or any brand 6600gt 128MB AGP 8X. But remember that the AGP version need a seperate molex power connector for the card to perform efficiently. 
So I would suggest that u get a minimum 400W good branded SMPS. 
I know that nvidia has specified minimum 350W PSU for 6600gt but still would suggest for a 400W SMPS.


----------



## edgetec (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx guys, i'll buy only if it is within 8k


----------



## anandrules (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am getting both ASUS GeForce 6600(non gt) and Sapphire Radeon X1600 pro(agp 8x) for arnd Rs.5000/-.....which one shld i opt for?? I need it to play games like cod2, bf2, hl2, quake4, etc. Which 1 would b better??


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1600 Pro ... it'll be definitely better than the 6600 ... quite comparable to the 6600GT ...


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Hi guys i'm planning to buy a GeForce 6600 GT 128mb next month i wanted to know whether the card is compatible with Intel 865GBF mobo with 8x support.
> Also i have a 350W SMPS will that be enough



Yupp .. no probs ...

Also .. i ran a 6600GT on a 300W frontech psu (very old) with no probs at all ...


----------



## go_gamez (May 13, 2006)

*suggestions for graphics card...*

my current system cofiguration is as follows :

P4 2.4 ghz 1 mb L2 cache (533 mhz bus )
HIS mobo 845 GVM-L with a 8x AGP slot.
XFX GeFORCE MX 4000 ,(256 bit 128 mb DDR)
512 mb Dynet DDR ram
80 gb seagate harddisk
double layer dvd writer (sony)
etc. etc

As u can see i have a GeFORCE MX 4000 which almost runs well,for some of the latest games (like most wanted),they r satisfactory ...but do not give that performance i am lookin for..

1)So i want to buy a new AGP card from XFX of 256 mb DDR and 256 -bit graphics core..
my budget is pretty low around 3.5-4 k

i have heard of theXFX 5200 and 5700 if not mistaken one of them is for 3.5k
plzz (if possible plzz quote the latest prices for both)tell me which graphics card will do according to my budget and also it shud be a 256 mb ddr with 256 bit graphics core.. ..


2)also tell me current price of the MX 4000 i own so that i can sell it half rate ....
#please note the prices should be acoording to the latest lamington road prices,mumbai!!

thanx in advance...


----------



## MysticHalo (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your demands are too much considering the money u r willing to shell out. 256 MB, 256 bit card for 4k....
IMO, X800 GTO and 7800GS are the only card that offer both...but cost???


----------



## anandrules (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm so the x1600 pro is good...can neone tell me the price of 6600GT (lamington rd mumbai) so tht i can compare its price wid tht of x1600pro


----------



## edgetec (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how to connect GeForce 6600 GT molex to SMPS cord. I mean.. which side of the wire shud it be fitted with the card.

I have a 300W Kobian SMPS unit. It has got  3 wires attatched to molex ( Red(5V), Black , Yellow ) . I heard that 6600GT needs a 12V power supply so which wire shud i connect

Have a look @ my power cord
*img160.imageshack.us/img160/749/kobian0df.jpg

Plz help!


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have 3 ques (all about AGP based cards)=>
1. What is the cost of XFX 6600GT 128MB, XFX 6600 256MB and XFX 6200 512MB.

2. Is XFX 6200 512MB better or XFX 6600 256MB

3. Here goes my PC's config. => AMD Athlon 2400+, Asus mobo, 256MB + 256MB DDR 333 RAM's, a 120 GB 7200 RPM based HDD and ASUS 5200 GFX card, my ques is that will I be able to run POP WW, POP T2T, NFS MW, DOOM 3, Half Life 2, F.E.A.R and other games with such high details if I upgrade my GFX card to XFX 6200 512MB or XFX 6600 256MB, Well I am shure about 6600GT but not abt the above 2, so Pls. tell me !!!

And Thnx in advance !!!


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				edgetec said:
			
		

> how to connect GeForce 6600 GT molex to SMPS cord. I mean.. which side of the wire shud it be fitted with the card.
> 
> I have a 300W Kobian SMPS unit. It has got  3 wires attatched to molex ( Red(5V), Black , Yellow ) . I heard that 6600GT needs a 12V power supply so which wire shud i connect
> 
> ...



That pic dosent looks to me like a power cord !!!
And there should be a 4-pin female plug on your GFX card if it needs an extra power supply, look for it and insert a power cord originating from your SMPS into it !!!!!!


----------



## anandrules (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> I have 3 ques (all about AGP based cards)=>
> 1. What is the cost of XFX 6600GT 128MB, XFX 6600 256MB and XFX 6200 512MB.
> 
> 2. Is XFX 6200 512MB better or XFX 6600 256MB
> ...



dude the 6200 is just not good enuff for todays games( like the ones u have mentioned). I think the 6600 256mb will b a much better choice and if u dont have ne budget constraints the 6600GT is ur best option. Also u may consider the x1600 pro. If u have ne relatives in the us, tell them to buy u one of these for u. I am buying a x1600 pro frm there. 
talking of x1600pro, will a 300W power supply suffice? If not, is there neway to equip it with another separate power cord?


----------



## go_gamez (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any one plzz tell me the price of the following graphic cards(cheapest in lamington road,mumbai )
ALL AGP BASED CARDS 

1>XFX GeForce fx 5200 256 mb (256 bit graphics core)
2>XFX GeForce FX 5700 256 mb (256 bit graphics core)

will the above to run the latest games (not with high performance but atleast good )
and i hope these two perform better than my current xfx  MX 4000 128 mb (256 bit graphics core)


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, thanks anandrules,

but I also wanted to know the price of XFX 6600GT 128MB, XFX 6600 256MB and XFX 6200 512MB !!!

And is XFX 6600 256 MB enough to play the games that I have mentioned at full detail level at 1024*768 Res. ???

Again, Thnx in advance !!!


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> can any one plzz tell me the price of the following graphic cards(cheapest in lamington road,mumbai )
> ALL AGP BASED CARDS
> 
> 1>XFX GeForce fx 5200 256 mb (256 bit graphics core)
> ...


Well dude both of these can easily outperform your current XFX MX 4000 128MB and as far as 5200 is concerned it will not be able to play any of the latest games at more than 800*600 Res. with GFX details set at low, well 5700 might be able to play them at medium GFX details but not more that that !!!

And also that these GFX cards wont be future proof, and u wont be able to play even some current games like F.E.A.R !!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> can any one plzz tell me the price of the following graphic cards(cheapest in lamington road,mumbai )
> ALL AGP BASED CARDS
> 
> 1>XFX GeForce fx 5200 256 mb (256 bit graphics core)
> ...



Dude ... all the card have 256 bit core now ... the one thing that matter a lot is the mem. interface ... 128 bit should be the least to go for ..

Also .. don't get any FX card now .. those ae pretty much bottlenecked at the time of purchase itself ... get a 6600 128 MB ...


----------



## anandrules (May 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks anandrules,
> 
> but I also wanted to know the price of XFX 6600GT 128MB, XFX 6600 256MB and XFX 6200 512MB !!!
> 
> ...


dude dont even think about 6200 512mb( as it cant use more than 128 mb of its memory due to its low power)....not even the an oced XFX 6600 will b able to play ALL the games u mentioned, mayb sm of them but not oblivion, FEAR. U may have to keep ur resolution down in that case. neways tell me ur budget. U can also look at sm ATI cards.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7-8K is my budget (but I can inc. it about a 1 or 2K more if needed)

Well anandrules if there is any better option than 6600 256MB or 6600GT 128MB at less cost than Pls. let me know !!!

and I again have the same ques => What is the price of XFX 6600GT 128MB, XFX 6600 256MB and XFX 6200 512MB ???

Again, Thnx in advance !!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@anandrules: why have you copied the master hardware contact list created by quad master in the other sticky thread of master hardware contact list?

Reporting...

This is not your contact list. This is quad master's contact list. Also if you want to post some latest contacts of hardware contacts, post in that thread.

Mods: This post must be deleted.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7-8K is my budget (but I can inc. it about a 1 or 2K more if needed)

Well anandrules if there is any better option than 6600 256MB or 6600GT 128MB at less cost than Pls. let me know !!!

and I again have the same ques => What is the price of XFX 6600GT 128MB, XFX 6600 256MB and XFX 6200 512MB ???

Again, Thnx in advance !!!


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi techies......
i was sufing the net for prices of gpu n came arond these two pages.....

*www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=11753

*www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=13664

this says that 7800gt has clockrate of 450 mhz n memory clock of 1.05 ghz

where as 7600 gt has clock rate of 560 mhz n memory clock of 1.4 ghz.

does that mean 7600gt is better card that 7800gt????? if not then wot do these specs mean???? plz help me 
thx a lot


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Performance of graphics cards are not only about clock speeds. It also depends on the number of pixel pipelines/vertex per clock. It also depends on the memory interface.

A 7600GT is not anyway better than 7800GT. 7600GT contains 12 pixel pipes, whereas a 7800GT contains 20. Also the former has 128-bit memory interface whereas the latter has 256-bit interface. These are basic reasons why 7800GT is better.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well ... guess what ... core clock and mem. clocls are not the only things that result in performance .... mem. interface , pixel pipelines etc. play a major part too ..



> this says that 7800gt has clockrate of 450 mhz n memory clock of 1.05 ghz
> 
> where as 7600 gt has clock rate of 560 mhz n memory clock of 1.4 ghz.



Hope this chart help a bit ..

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/7854/chart8yu.jpg


----------



## edgetec (May 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any idea on how much does XFX or PNY Geforce 6600 256mb AGP 8x card cost??


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

around 6.5k's max ... coz the 6600GT costs as low as 8.5k's ...


----------



## sam_1710 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi people...!!!
I need yar help in this..!!!
My friend has a NVIDIA GeFORCE 2 MX/MX 400
He needs to overclock it....So tell me how to do dat....!!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam_1710: Use coolbits or Rivatuner and find the optimal frequencies and test.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ digitized : Is it ok to use nvhardpage....
If so.. how to use it???


----------



## murugz (May 17, 2006)

*The Suitable Graphics Card*

Hi,

This is really a wonderful thread which you have started.  i have been looking for such a thread for quite sometime now.  Well I would like to know which will be the best graphic card for my configuration given below and my budgest is around 10K. 

PIV 3.0 GHz , 910 GL Chipset Board, 80 GB HDD, 15" TFT Monitor,.

Could you please suggest me a suitable graphics card between the price range of 5000- 10000 with 128 MB memomry atleast.

thank you


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 17, 2006)

*Re: The Suitable Graphics Card*



			
				murugz said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This is really a wonderful thread which you have started.  i have been looking for such a thread for quite sometime now.  Well I would like to know which will be the best graphic card for my configuration given below and my budgest is around 10K.
> 
> ...



XFX 6600GT 128MB DDR3 PCI-express. ~ Rs.8500


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Hi,
> 
> This is really a wonderful thread which you have started. i have been looking for such a thread for quite sometime now. Well I would like to know which will be the best graphic card for my configuration given below and my budgest is around 10K.
> 
> ...



7600GS .... or if thats gets a bit high on our market a 6800GS surely ...


----------



## hellrider (May 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guyz Forceware 87.xx drivers has hit the net

*www.3dchipset.com/drivers/nvidia/beta/nt5/8725.php


----------



## thrash_metal (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i'm a lil new to this Graphics world ... so pls help me in choosing a right card :

requirments : Good enough performance for today and tomorrows games !

Config : P4 3.2 , 512mb 400 DDR , Intel 915G , 19" LG LCD

Budget max 10k

Right now i have a PCI 5300 on it but the performance is not that good . Also ive heard abt over-clocking , what is it and if i do it to my existing card can i save on my money ?


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Geforce 6600GT or Radeon X800GTO


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

10k's tend to a 7600GS .. i won't recommend anything else ...


----------



## thrash_metal (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u mean this 

*peripherals.about.com/od/videographicscards/fr/xfx7600gs.htm

?????

And whats the difference between GT & GS ???


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GT is slightly faster than GS.


----------



## thrash_metal (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Now i'm having a option of the company ::

xfx or Leadtek ..... both are at the same price . Has any1 tried Leadtek ? Comments ?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yupp ... the basic diff. between the 7600GT and the 7600GS is that the former has 1.2ns ddr3 ram while the later has 1.8ns ddr mem. .. Some companies have intoduced 7600GS's with 1.2ns ddr2 ram but those won't be available in india anythime soon ...


----------



## kapal83 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Today you'll get XFX GF 6600GT 256MB in less than 9K
----------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> frankly speaking dont buy a graphic card if u wanna go for 5700 LE
> 
> u wont achieve anything with it to be frank
> 
> else wait and get a 6600GT @ 11.5k ... best deal


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If I add another graphics card to my existing 6600 GT in SLi mode, will I get significantly better performance? Or should I install 6800XT or 7600 GT. In other words, which out of these three configs will give the best performance:
XFX GeForce 6600 GT 256MB DDR3 x2 (SLi)
XFX GeForce 6800 XTreme 256MB DDR3 XXX edition (what is the price?)
XFX GeForce 7600GT 256MB DDR3 XXX Edition (the price is Rs. 14,000, right?)


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get another 6600GT otherwise your existing one will be wasted.
Wait a sec....your mobo dosen't even support SLI. Only option is to replace your current graphics card. I suggest you stay with your current card for atleast a year more, but if you have to have to upgrade, get a 7600GT.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ur mobo supports SLi ???? 

On papers .. the 7600GT can beat a 6600GT SLi setup ... but real life performance depends of every other peripheral of the config. ... in ur case . the 7600GT or the 6600GT SLi will be heavily bottlenecked by the processor ...


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

first lemme give my system config...

amd 64bit 2800+
asus k8n mobo
512mb ram
evga 6800gs 256mb agp

i jst bought my new graphics card......when i tried to uninstall my old graphics card drivers it jst wont happen....the system jst restarts and tell that "the systen has recocered from a serious error"......

so i jst plugged in ma new crad and installed its drivers........

firts i tried playing fear....ther was no much trouble....then when i played again the screen jst flickers......nor can i play any other games...the screen keeps flickering......

i have a sodtware called driver detective.......when i run it it sends ma hardware list to its site and tells me which of my drivers are outdated.......

in the list under the heading "display adapter".......there is the name of my 6800gs and ma previous card.........y is my previous card still there ????

plzzzzzzzzzzz help me guys ........... i really need u ppl.........


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> first lemme give my system config...
> 
> amd 64bit 2800+
> asus k8n mobo
> ...



Use driver cleaner ... get it from here :

*downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745

First uninstall the driver normally .. then boot up into safe mode .. launch driver cleaner .. select nvidia and then clean .. then reboot normally and install the driver ...

Were u using the onboard graphic adapter ??? If so then u should disable it from the bios ...


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

as i said earlier when i uninstall them normally...the comp jst reboots and tells 
" the system has recoverd from a serious error" .......

i think that only the display drivers are removed......there r some other drivers from nvidia too........is it necessary that they have to removed too ????


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well ... not necessarily ... like ur mobo driver maybe nForce ones and are not needed to be removed for updating the gpu drivers ...

Anyway .... just boot into safe mode and run dccleaner .... that should remove the drivers anyway ...


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanksa man.........

i thikn i solved the problem..........i jst upgraded ma bios..........

now there aint much trouble.......

thanks anyway..........


----------



## rdj_28 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy Geforce 6600 but am not able to understand which should i go for GT or non GT? and morever the confusion is what is AGP and PCI? my budget is upto 6,000 and i want to play these latest games like FEAR,PATH OF NEO,THIEF3,DA VINCI CODE etc. which requires pixel shader.My system configuration is:-

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) 

System Manufacturer: INTEL

System Model: D845GBV2

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz, ~2.4GHz

Memory: 254MB RAM

HDD:80GB

DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 4000
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Display Memory: 128.0 MB

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Type: WDM
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. for around 6k's u can get a 6600 256 MB agp i think ... that'll be good enough for all the current games at 1024*768 , medium + high settings ...


----------



## rdj_28 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how about Palit ATI Radeon X1300PRO? do you know the latest price? and  i have to add 256 mb RAM MORE so can you tell me the price of ram also? i am from mumbai and where can i get these cards and ram for best buy in mumbai?


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Ur mobo supports SLi ????
> 
> On papers .. the 7600GT can beat a 6600GT SLi setup ... but real life performance depends of every other peripheral of the config. ... in ur case . the 7600GT or the 6600GT SLi will be heavily bottlenecked by the processor ...



I know my motherboard doesn't support SLi, I'm planning for a system overhaul.
Which motherboard and processor should I opt for, then?
Please mention the approximate prices alongside too!
BTW, does the amount of RAM affect the frame rates you get when playing games?


----------



## kichu_overclocked (May 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well.....try out a 6600 LE card ....i ts availiable inside 6 k pretty easily.....its got decent performance doesnt leave any holes in ur pockets!


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6600le is crap with useless performance 
get second hand 6600gt


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 6600le is crap with useless performance
> get second hand 6600gt



Well you are right, but use some decency in your language, this is a public forum. Reporting to the admins...


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I know my motherboard doesn't support SLi, I'm planning for a system overhaul.
> Which motherboard and processor should I opt for, then?
> Please mention the approximate prices alongside too!
> BTW, does the amount of RAM affect the frame rates you get when playing games?



Well .. unlike others .. i'd not recommend u a Asus SLi mobo ... get a DFi instead. .. check this link :

*www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=10756

DFI boards are awesome .. and the price of this one is more awesome .. costs about the same as an SLi mobo .. but the performane is much better according to sites like tomshardware etc.

Well .. all the current games require atleast 1 GB to run smoothly ... higher amount of ram not only help stabilize the average fps .. but it removes a lot of stuttering .. if ur indeed building a SLi system .. then make sure u get atleast 2 GB ddr400 ram ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi frnds,

need help on chosing a card,

the system config where i would install the card,

Intel P4 530 @ 3.0GHz
Intel 915 GAV
256 MB PC3200 DDR (I will add another 512MB)
80GB SATA

now i have a budget of 6k...

so pls suggest a card for which i should go for... pls suggest a card which is available in the indian market also if possible then pls try to provide the model number (for an instance XFX has many model of a same chipset)....

thnx...


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Either you get a XFX Geforce 6600 now, or you wait till you can spend Rs. 7500 and get a XFX Geforce 6600GT later. If you can save Rs. 9000, you can get a Geforce 7600GS which would be a much better card.


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well .. unlike others .. i'd not recommend u a Asus SLi mobo ... get a DFi instead. .. check this link :
> 
> *www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=10756
> 
> ...


Please look at my current config in my signature!
So, I have to buy a motherboard, processor and graphics card in a budget of approximately Rs. 30,000 (may exceed it a bit). Would you advise me to buy another 6600 GT and install both of them in SLi, or buy a new graphics card. If you advise me to go with the latter option, which graphics card should I opt for?
And please suggest a top-of-the-line dual-core 64-bit processor (preferably AMD)! Thank you!

P.S. - Don't worry about my wasting my graphics card and all. I can dispose it off, if required, without incurring substantial loss.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. i'd say get a AMD Athlon64 3500+ , a DFI NF4 SLi mobo .. and a single 7600GT .. u should get some additional cash by selling of some components of the current pc ...  ... should be around 35k's ...

Also make sure u have atleast 1 GB ddr400 ram for smooth gameplay (which is still not enough) ....


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Since your budget is Rs. 30,000, AMD Dual core is out of the question because the cheapest one (X2 3800+) costs Rs. 17,000 leaving little for the other components.
Your current motherboard supports dual core, so I'd advise you to stick to Intel.
Firstly you should get 512 MB RAM more (Rs. 2000). With the remaining Rs. 28,000, you have 2 choice:

Choice I
Intel Pentium D 805 2.66 GHz dual core(Rs. 6000 approx)
nVidia Geforce 7900GT (Rs. 22,000 approx)

Choice II
Intel Pentium D 930 3 GHz dual core (Rs. 14,000 approx)
nVidia Geforce 7600GT (Rs. 14,000 approx)

Keep in mind that Intel dual core is far better than AMD single core.

Choice I will get you a killer gaming rig. There's nothing that can stress the 7900GT. Even multitasking will be great with this config.
Choice II will get you a decent gaming rig but everything else (AV encoding, 3D rendering, multitasking) will run blazing fast.


----------



## ratzee199 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi
my pc config is like this:
P4 2.8 Ghz HT, Intel 865GBF motherboard, with agp 8x slot. It has 768MB DDR. currently i hv MSI GEFORCE 5600 FX 256 MB ddr agp card. 
but now i want to upgrade it to Ge Force 620/6600. Please help me to choose one. My budget is around Rs 8000-Rs 10000. Plz help.......as i am not able to enjoy the game FEAR, SPLINTER CELL:CHAOS THEORY etc..
and as i am living in MUMBAI, so can you plz lemme know(if possible) where can i buy the cards or get the cards ??


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Since your budget is Rs. 30,000, AMD Dual core is out of the question because the cheapest one (X2 3800+) costs Rs. 17,000 leaving little for the other components.
> Your current motherboard supports dual core, so I'd advise you to stick to Intel.
> Firstly you should get 512 MB RAM more (Rs. 2000). With the remaining Rs. 28,000, you have 2 choice:
> 
> ...


Don't you think I should opt for DDR2 RAM, even if I have to go in for a motherboard change? If not, isn't DDR2 miles ahead of DDR?
And my current processor is 2.66 GHz. What's the point in buying another processor with the same speed? And I have heard countless people say (and critics too) that AMD beats the pants off Intel. Can you please give me more details and options?
I am sorry if I am being too demanding but I really wish to upgrade my knowledge about computer hardware.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Either you get a XFX Geforce 6600 now, or you wait till you can spend Rs. 7500 and get a XFX Geforce 6600GT later. If you can save Rs. 9000, you can get a Geforce 7600GS which would be a much better card.



ok.. lates take ur suggestion... increasing the budget to 7.5k, now suggest 1 exact model,

Either *GainWard*
*www.gainward.net/products/

or *XFX*
Product Guide XFX 6600GT

one more thing... any chance that ATI X 1300 or X 1600 may fall in my budget, if yes then how r those card compair to 6600GT??

pls.. try to suggest one card which can be found here in Indian Market (rather Kolkata) 

thnx...


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1300 is worse than the 6600GT and X1600 is on par with it. I suggest you take the Gainward 6600GT over the XFX.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> nVidia Geforce 7900GT (Rs. 22,000 approx)



Hmmm .. any links ??? which company .... this price in India ?? really ???


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Hmmm .. any links ??? which company .... this price in India ?? really ???


I've seen an even lower price quoted on this very forum by another user. Just run a search and check

EDIT
Here it is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28755&highlight=7900gt
Just check the post by akshayt

Check this post by ritwickgupta too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18826&page=34&highlight=7900gt


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Don't you think I should opt for DDR2 RAM, even if I have to go in for a motherboard change? If not, isn't DDR2 miles ahead of DDR?
> And my current processor is 2.66 GHz. What's the point in buying another processor with the same speed? And I have heard countless people say (and critics too) that AMD beats the pants off Intel. Can you please give me more details and options?
> I am sorry if I am being too demanding but I really wish to upgrade my knowledge about computer hardware.


No need to go for DDR2. It isn't that much faster than DDR. If you want proof, just check the performance of AMD's new AM2 socket that uses DDR2. It is barely anything extra over the old socket 939 that used DDR. Read about it on www.anandtech.com
The Pentium D 805 isn't "processor with the same speed". It's dual core or 2 processors in 1. It can perform 2 tasks simultaneously which a single core 2.66 GHz couldn't. It's great for multitasking.
You are partly correct when you say that AMD beats the pants off Intel. What at what cost? The AMD dual core X2 3800+ costs about Rs. 17,000 while the Intel one I recommended costs just Rs. 6000. Agreed it's slower but not by much and it saves your cash so can spend it on a better graphics card. Finally your gaming experience depends more on the graphics card than the processor.

I suggest you read this review to understand why I'm recommending this processor *www.tomshardware.com/2006/05/10/dual_41_ghz_cores/


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I've seen an even lower price quoted on this very forum by another user. Just run a search and check
> 
> EDIT
> Here it is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...ghlight=7900gt
> ...



Well sometimes its best to go out and check the prices urself .. i still doubt how much truth was put into that reply by that guy .... i personally had asked about a 7900GT (normal) and was waaay higher .. check this link out :

*www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=13740

Don't u think that the prices are quite part ??? (and ur believing the same guy who thinks the A8Ne support 2 processor) And these guys at itdepot give a pretty standard price .... u might get about 2-3k's less at max .... dude this is india .. where the prices are the worst of all ..


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@deathvirus_me
as for the prices of gfx cards r concern don go n check out the website. they give a lot higher prices. call ne rashi peripheral office n ask the prices urself. i called the ofice at pune n got this price. 
7900gt  1.65ghz  560 clock......22500+vat
7900gt   1.30ghz  450 clock .....18500+vat

as far as putting processor is concerned.....the dealer told me that a8n-e does nt supports dual core processors. i was sure that it supports. i just checked out to be sure.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm .. strange .. the 7900GT (non oc'ed) costs around 28k's here .... from a distributor of Rashi ...

Anyway... just a general piece of advice ... try to avoid the 7900's ... nvidia screwed up digtime with the architecture .. they tried to make the card safe with oc'ing ... but what they made is card's that artifacts and need to be rma'd ... so unless ur lucky u might get one of the problematic one's ....


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my config :

amd 64bit 2800+
asus k8n mobo
512mb ram

i recently bought an evga 6800gs......i had posted an enquiry in this very thread earlier and i thought i had found a solution and i had posted that too....

when i installed it, first it was perfectly alright...later the screen began flickering while playing games.........it doesnt flicker like the refresh rate is too slow......it jst flickers here and ther on the screen .........

windows help suggested to upgrade ma bios and i did that....it worked fine for a single time when i played fear......

then the flickering began again.........the card asks for a power supply of 300w and that is wat i have......do i need a higher power smps ??????

also plzzz tell if ther r service centres for evga in india..(preferably in cochin,kerala).......
plzzzz help me guys..........


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can't help on the service centre .. but this is what i can say :

(i) make sure u've a psu that gives atleast over 20A across the 12V rail ...
(ii) Ur using an LCD aren't you ??? Well make sure u play at/above the native lcd res. of ur lcd ...


----------



## mayanksharma (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just make two things very clear,that you should have atleast 400W+ supply from either of Coolermaster or Antec brands.
And second,you will need decent cooling to maximize the potential of your card.
@death_virus
Playing above the native resolution of the LCD isn't possible,as you dont get the resolution settings above the default in the game. 
And if somehow you does,then flickering has nothing to do with the thing.
This simply relates to the power supply nuisances.


----------



## royal (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys ... check this out  

FORSA's making a debut in India ... and they are keeping prices just right so that it hits the sweet spot  

Performance wise XFX would be better ... and this brand is not very good with overclocking ... but lets just hope the other brands take notice and bring prices down  

I am waiting for the 7600GT review ... should cost around Rs. 10.5k

BTW, any chance of this being reviewed by DIGIT in near future ??? that would really help in taking decisions ...


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so...shud i get a 400 watt smps ?????

and.....wat is this pipe n vertex thingies of the graphics card.......

i saw a mod to unlock 2 more pipes of ma 6800gs........

is it safe..???....they say that it might damage the card.......

once i unlock them....and if i find some problem can i reverse the process ??????........

anyway...plzz help me with the flickering problem first ........

thanks guys......


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> i saw a mod to unlock 2 more pipes of ma 6800gs........



Not pcie ,, only agp ..



> Just make two things very clear,that you should have atleast 400W+ supply from either of Coolermaster or Antec brands.
> And second,you will need decent cooling to maximize the potential of your card.
> @death_virus
> Playing above the native resolution of the LCD isn't possible,as you dont get the resolution settings above the default in the game.
> ...



A friend of mine has a samsung lcd whose native res. is 1280*1024 , and the max. supported is 1600*1200 ... when he play Condemned Criminals at lower than 1024*1024 say 1024*768 , he experiences strange flickering ... the only remedy is to change to res. of 1280*1024 or above .... he has a good enough psu for powering his whole rig ...


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup...mine is an agp version of the 6800gs.........

so...can i unlock the extra pipes(wateva those r......as long as i can squeeze all the performance i can get from ma card ...lol).......

if i do so using riva tuner.....and if i encounter any problems.......can i rollback the entire process ??????

will it affect my card's warranty ??????

most importanly.......i found this mode to convert the gs to a gt and then to an ultra.........my gs already has a fan.......will it require any more cooling systems once i unlocked the pipes....(ie...once i converted it into the 6800gt..)...????

i dont plan to convert it to an ultr...coz i suppose it wud require serious coooling solutions.......

so...the most important question is if i can roll back the process.......and if it will damage my card ?????


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when u sing atitool for checking artifacts ther aint any problem.......

but while playing a game my screen still flickers......

here is a screen shot from atitool....

*server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=untitled.a21.JPG

it tells that the no. of active vertex pipelines and and activer pixel pipelines are zero....!!
is that trouble ????

plzzz suggest anyways to remove this flickering.......plzzzzzzzz


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> yup...mine is an agp version of the 6800gs.........
> 
> so...can i unlock the extra pipes(wateva those r......as long as i can squeeze all the performance i can get from ma card ...lol).......
> 
> ...



Yes, it will void your card's warranty. Your warranty will be voided. Rivatuner is an excellent tool for overclocking and doing these kind of stuff, i.e. unlocking extra pipes, etc. And I feel that the process cannot be reversed. Just google for yourself as "unlocking 6800GS AGP + rivatuner" and find out.


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

plzzzzzzzzzz help meeeeeeeee........

my screen is still flickering while playing games................

wat do i do.......the games which i played properly with my fx5200(256mb).....is flickering with my new evga 6800gs(256mb)......

plzzz help me guys......


----------



## hellrider (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get atleast a 400W SMPS, coz 6800GS needs more power. Buy Intex or Antec. Here u will notice dat, for 6800 cards u hav to give power supply directly from one of PSU's power cables as AGP slots doesn't drive dat amount of power as Card needs. Actually Nvidia reccomends 450W SMPS atleast for 6600 & 6800 series.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> No need to go for DDR2. It isn't that much faster than DDR. If you want proof, just check the performance of AMD's new AM2 socket that uses DDR2. It is barely anything extra over the old socket 939 that used DDR. Read about it on www.anandtech.com
> The Pentium D 805 isn't "processor with the same speed". It's dual core or 2 processors in 1. It can perform 2 tasks simultaneously which a single core 2.66 GHz couldn't. It's great for multitasking.
> You are partly correct when you say that AMD beats the pants off Intel. What at what cost? The AMD dual core X2 3800+ costs about Rs. 17,000 while the Intel one I recommended costs just Rs. 6000. Agreed it's slower but not by much and it saves your cash so can spend it on a better graphics card. Finally your gaming experience depends more on the graphics card than the processor.
> 
> I suggest you read this review to understand why I'm recommending this processor *www.tomshardware.com/2006/05/10/dual_41_ghz_cores/


OK. You have me convinced on the DDR2 front. I am opting for DDR now. Now, is there any advantage if I buy Corsiar? Or any other company will do?
I am still doubtful about Intel vs AMD though. The link you provided claims that the processor can be overclocked to 4.1 GHz but I don't know how to overclock and am not willing to risk my processor. So for me, it will run at stock speed of 2.66 GHz which is just unacceptable. I was thinking of something above 3 GHz, at the least. I plan to use the PC mainly for using Maya, 3DSMAX, etc. and have therefore, decided not to invest in a graphics card. I suppose my current card won't pose any problems, will it?
So it comes back to the processor. Now that I can afford to spend a bit more on it, which processor should I buy? Please give me a few options with the street prices, advantages and disadvantages of each!


----------



## Aniruddh (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no doubt d805 is a very decent proc...and VFM..but if u r not gonna overclock then 3000+ is much betta trust me...less power consuming..runs cooler..much betta for gaming...and almost da same for other stuff wen compared to d805.
-and yaa gud companies ram will ofcourse make diff...u can go for kingston,transcend,corsair...they are very gud companies...wen comes to ram.
-Get atleast 450w PSU


----------



## mohit (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Aniruddh said:
			
		

> no doubt d805 is a very decent proc...and VFM..but if u r not gonna overclock then 3000+ is much betta trust me...less power consuming..runs cooler..much betta for gaming...and almost da same for other stuff wen compared to d805.
> -and yaa gud companies ram will ofcourse make diff...u can go for kingston,transcend,corsair...they are very gud companies...wen comes to ram.
> -Get atleast 450w PSU



if i am not wrong ..u were urself planning to dump ur 3000+ for a d805 coz u find the 3000+ sluggish in multi-tasking .. change of mind eh ?

well d805 is better than the 3000+ in everything but gaming .. and when u overclcok the d805 .. it can even give a tough fight to the amd athlon fx series at everything .. it needs good cooling though.

so if u r not gonna oc then,

gaming = 3000+ 
anything else = d805

but i strongly recommend ocing the hell out of the d805


----------



## Aniruddh (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> if i am not wrong ..u were urself planning to dump ur 3000+ for a d805 coz u find the 3000+ sluggish in multi-tasking .. change of mind eh ?
> 
> well d805 is better than the 3000+ in everything but gaming .. and when u overclcok the d805 .. it can even give a tough fight to the amd athlon fx series .. it needs good cooling though.
> 
> ...


 but as u only said that if i m not gonna ova clock this proc then mine current proc is much betta...well u remember my words but forgot urs.
at da same time v thought this is 65NM proc...but as u remember that day v saw in de intel site that it isnt...and then u asked me to stick wid my current one.


----------



## mohit (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that is coz u had already bought a 3000+ my dear ..and u were acting foolish by buying a d805 for no reason .. nobody would advice u to change to d805 from a 3000+ and waste cash on the whole setup that too when u were not ready to OC ..coz there is hardly any difference until overclocking takes place ..but the d805 still is better than a 3000+ in multi-tasking.. and the d805 kicks the 3000+ hard once u oc it. it ocies like crazy.

and there is nothing wrong in the D805 being 90nm .. it still runs much cooler than the earlier prescotts.


----------



## Aniruddh (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Arre...but dude i had sum other plans...as i was going for new rams and all...thats why i thought of going for this setup...else i wud hav juz changed my mobo...not de proc..nywayz...dis will go on and on and on.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> So for me, it will run at stock speed of 2.66 GHz which is just unacceptable. I was thinking of something above 3 GHz, at the least. I plan to use the PC mainly for using Maya, 3DSMAX, etc.


The Athlon64 3000+ runs at only 1.8 GHz. Is that acceptable to you? Gigahertz isn't the proper indicator of performance.
In fact since you want to use your PC for Maya and 3DSMAX, all the more reason to choose Intel. It's one thing Intel is actually better at than AMD.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But I can afford to shell out more than Rs. 6,000. Aren't there better processors out there? And if GHz isn't an indicator of performance, what is?
And how much will 2 GB of Corsiar DDR RAM cost me? And how much will be the speed? Will it be more than 400 MHz?
BTW, Maya and 3DSMAX won't cause troubles with my mediocre graphics card, will they? I mean, do I need a better card for them to perform well?


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want a better processor, get a Pentium D 9xx series processor. they come with 4 MB of L2 cache and would be great for your work. They use much less power and produce less heat than the 8xx series processors. A Pentium D 920 would cost about 11-12k.
A 6600GT should be enough for rendering. If you feel the need for a better card you can always upgrade later.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks! You have been the most helpful and patient thus far! 
Don't you know the answers to the other questions?


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And if GHz isn't an indicator of performance, what is?
> And how much will 2 GB of Corsiar DDR RAM cost me? And how much will be the speed? Will it be more than 400 MHz?



And is my 400W PSU enough to power the system? If I need to upgrade, how much do I need to shell out?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> And if GHz isn't an indicator of performance, what is?



Loads of things ... the processor architecture itself ... the processor is really good with lower L1 : L2 cache (where the L2 should atleast be 512 KB) ... specially if the processor has an integrated mem. controller ... and support better mem. management ... heavy duty apps. prefer long pipeline (= higher speed) .. and mem. intensive one like the ones with shorter pipelines (=less core clocks) .... so u see the final performance will not be depending upon the GHz itself ...



> 2 GB of Corsiar DDR RAM cost me? And how much will be the speed? Will it be more than 400 MHz?



Should be atleast 20k's for standard ddr400 modules .... and if u want lower latency one's it'll cost even higher ... also .. the speed depends upon the model .. like pc3200 -> 400 MHz , pc3500 -> 433 MHz , pc4000 -> 500 MHz etc. etc. ...


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Man, that RAM costs a HUGE amount of money. I'll stick to the cheaper alternatives, thank you very much! 
So what are these cheaper alternatives?





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And is my 400W PSU enough to power the system? If I need to upgrade, how much do I need to shell out?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> So what are these cheaper alternatives?



Well .. normal zion or kingston ram should do .. actually unless and untill u oc much .. u won't require very good rams ... most ram can push latencies to 2.5,3,3,6 .. lol ..



> And is my 400W PSU enough to power the system? If I need to upgrade, how much do I need to shell out?



ur using the pc in ur sig ??? Even if so ... a good 350W psu from Antec , Coolermaster should do .... just make sure it supplies over 20A across 12V ...


----------



## Aniruddh (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Loads of things ... the processor architecture itself ... the processor is really good with lower L1 : L2 cache (where the L2 should atleast be 512 KB) ... specially if the processor has an integrated mem. controller ... and support better mem. management ... heavy duty apps. prefer long pipeline (= higher speed) .. and mem. intensive one like the ones with shorter pipelines (=less core clocks) .... so u see the final performance will not be depending upon the GHz itself ...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be atleast 20k's for standard ddr400 modules .... and if u want lower latency one's it'll cost even higher ... also .. the speed depends upon the model .. like pc3200 -> 400 MHz , pc3500 -> 433 MHz , pc4000 -> 500 MHz etc. etc. ...



20k for 2GB DDR400mhz ram...from where u got that rate man???...well 2GB shud come arnd 8.5k with three yr warranty (transcend)if i m not wrong eva u can get kingston for this much.1GB 400MHz ram stick arnd 4.2k.

-Get a Antec 480w or above psu...it will b a one time investment...and will serve u for yrs 2 come thats 4 sure eva if u upgrade u can stick wid da same gpu..dun go for cheap brand or low watt psu...hav heard bout powersafe that its gud at da same time quite cheap compared to Antec,coolermaster..so u can eva check out powersafe...but i'll recommend ANTEC.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 20k for 2GB DDR400mhz ram...from where u got that rate man???



Dude step out and visit a retailer nearby .. ask him about 2 GB of Corsair XMS or OCZ Gold mem. modules .... u'll see ... and i got 2 GB for 9.2 k's (inc VAT) ... lol ... and my reply was to someone who was looking for corsair modules ..

Anyway .. check this link :

*www.theitdepot.com/categories1.asp?cat=1024

the prices are pretty standard ...


----------



## Aniruddh (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

arnd 9k for corsair is very much ok..OCZ no doubt one of the best at the same time expensive...but wen he can go for normal Corsair ram for 9k then wat da use of XMS..etc etc.and i dun think he is gonna overclock and all.
@aryayush...go for transcend or kingston eva they r one of de best...and will cum arnd 8k with 3 yr warranty.
and by the way this is a graphic card related sticky not ram..etc etc.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Even 8 K sounds way too much! 
So basically, I should buy Intel Pentium D 920 and 2 GB of Transcend RAM (400 MHz) and should stick with the same graphics card, mobo and PSU? Right?
Aniruddh, how much does the PSU you suggested cost?

I have one final question for deathvirus_me.
You told me that Intel processors are better for rendering, etc. However, I saw a comparison once that contradicted your opinion and I saw a similar comparison on this page when I did a Google on it:
*www.gamepc.com/labs/print_content.asp?id=pd900&cookie_test=1
In their comparison tests, Intel Pentium D 920 lost EVERY round! What have you got to say about it?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well .. coz the XMS ones can take a lot of beating with about say 20% oc'ing and low latencies .... and i think even the corsair value ram's costs quite load .. around 14k's for 2 GB i think ....



> arnd 9k for corsair is very much ok..OCZ no doubt one of the best at the same time expensive...but wen he can go for normal Corsair ram for 9k then wat da use of XMS..etc etc.and i dun think he is gonna overclock and all.



All 1 GB i guess .... price is just a few hundred bucks less for 2 GB


----------



## supersaiyan (May 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

isn't this thread for gfx card related queries?? and u guys are talking about ram


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I have one final question for deathvirus_me.
> You told me that Intel processors are better for rendering, etc. However, I saw a comparison once that contradicted your opinion and I saw a similar comparison on this page when I did a Google on it:
> *www.gamepc.com/labs/print_con...ookie_test=1
> In their comparison tests, Intel Pentium D 920 lost EVERY round! What have you got to say about it?



Hmm .. i doubt if they actually did do those tests ... infact in 3DMark06 .. just a 3.6 GHz (oc'ed from 3.0 GHz) Pentium4 630 processor beats my 3500+ by almost 200 points ...


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				supersaiyan said:
			
		

> isn't this thread for gfx card related queries?? and u guys are talking about ram


Talking about other things is not restricted, however. And since a conversation had kicked off, it did not make much sense to move it to some other thread.


----------



## edgetec (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm thinking of buying geforce 6600 256mb AGP card. Which shud i go for
XFX ...Leadtek...MSI...Gainward....PNY  or  BFG


----------



## mohit (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Buy in this order imHo,

Gainward>>BFG>>Leadtek>>XFX>>PNY>>MSI.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX .... personally my favourite ...


----------



## edgetec (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any idea on how much does XFX or Gainward geforce 6600 256 mb AGP card cost ??


----------



## ashfame (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does 7600gt comes in a 256MB, 128bit/256bit mode for a pcie 16x slot?
how much does it cost?(256MB/128MB)


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> XFX .... personally my favourite ...


Mine too. Go for XFX.
In fact, buy this card:
'XFX GeForce 6600 GT 256MB DDR3'


----------



## edgetec (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much did u pay for XFX geforce 6600 GT??


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I paid nine thousand rupees for it.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i would suggest you to buy the 7600gs 256mb not only because it has a superior architecture but also it performs better than the 6600gt 256mb and it comes for the same price.


----------



## soulrogue (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

umm..  i need a graphics card  must run on 2.2volt(i dont know what this means)...high end so that i can play games like pop t2t  ,but must be fairly priced... i really dont know about volts n gfx cards so guys help me out a bit
any suggestions on which card should i choose(.....and please also if possible what does 2.2v on a gfx card mean??)


so its a 2.2v high end gfx card


----------



## batsD1 (May 29, 2006)

*Elsa Gladiac P940 GT problem. Need help urgent*

I recently bought an Elsa Gladiac P940GT (Nvidia 6800 GT)card with 256 MB
memory. I ran the card for a few weeks on a 300 watt SMPS and kept getting
insufficient power messages. So I plugged in an extra power connector from
the PSU and lowered the performance of the card using Nvidia desktop
manager. Now I have changed to a 400 watt SMPS but the card refuses to work
and my display stays blank at bootup. The integrated Graphics works fine
however. 
My system is a P4 2.8 Ghz, 2 GB DDR ram, 120 GB HDD, Intel 915 GAV
motherboard. 

Is my card damaged or is there some setting which I need to figure out.


----------



## chota_rod_waala (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is geforce 7300GS available in india ? rate ?


----------



## samrulez (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes 7300 GS is available in India my friend has it......but I don't know the price.........but it is not as good as 6600GT..


----------



## mohit (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Elsa Gladiac P940 GT problem. Need help urgent*



			
				batsD1 said:
			
		

> I recently bought an Elsa Gladiac P940GT (Nvidia 6800 GT)card with 256 MB
> memory. I ran the card for a few weeks on a 300 watt SMPS and kept getting
> insufficient power messages. So I plugged in an extra power connector from
> the PSU and lowered the performance of the card using Nvidia desktop
> ...



yup maybe ur card is damaged ..but i suggest u check it on some friends machine who has a good psu. this will confirm if the fault is with your machine or the card.


----------



## edgetec (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i've found something unsual 

Power Wattage Calculator ( PSU ultilization calculator )

*www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/


----------



## mohit (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^very old stuff ..look in the forums ..its been posted so many times already.


----------



## edgetec (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i wanted to know how much power does a plain geforce 6600 AGP card consume?? 
According to XBIT labs they say it consumes abt 40-45W ( Loaded Condition )
According to tomshardware they say it consumes 210W! ( Loaded Condition )

I'm getting confused over these figures...
I'm on a Mercury 300W PSU with lesser hardware devices in my PC so they might draw less power...

Anyone here running geforce 6600 with 300W PSU ??

According to this ---> *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp  (PSU calculator)
 my PC wud consume 190W with geforce 6600


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey.......i had posted ma problem bfore......

i bought an evga 6800gs 256mb card.......

when i play games the monitor keeps flickering.......

ma config :

amd64bit 2800+
asus k8n mobo
512mb ram.....

one suggestion i got was to get a new smps of a higher wattage...( currently i am using a 300watt smps)....(i'll get ma new smps within 2 days).....

i jst wanted to add one more info so that any of u guys can help me.....

if start ma system and take the game imediately ther is no flickering....but i exit from the game and play after sometime the flickering begins........

help me guys......


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the flickering is completely rando.........when it is gonna come is unpredicatble........is ma smps the proble ???


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the flickering is completely random..........we jst cant predict when it is gonna come...........is ma smps the problem ???


----------



## TechMogul (May 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> the flickering is completely random..........we jst cant predict when it is gonna come...........is ma smps the problem ???



 1st of all get a PSU atleast 450w or above and dont go for cheap brand get a proper PSU either it is bcoz of PSU or not..as 300w is less for ur rig.
-flickering can also be due to magnet...like speakers etc..is anythin with magnet nearby ur cpu,monitor?even this can b 1 of the reason for it.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@edgetec
I think 300W SMPS is the minimum requirement for 6600 gfx card. So if ur card is performing as expected without any problems then don't worry. But do use a good branded PSU.


----------



## edgetec (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya.. i use Mercury(Kobian) 300W PSU


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well I don't have much confidence in Mercury,Intex,iBall PSU (had bad experience with all of them). But if it works for u then fine. I am using Powersafe 450W SMPS.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much WATTS(SMPS) will my pc will consume

AMD64 3500+ Venice @ 2200Mhz (200*11x)
ASUS A8n-sli premium
Corsair Value Series 512MB RAM x 2 (ddr 400mhz)
XFX 7800GT 450/1050
120GB Seagate SATA HDD @ 7200rpm
Sony CRX320EE - dvd cmbo
SONY DRU-820 - dvd writer
Creative Audigy 2 zs
netgear 54mbps wireless lan
3 x 80mm fans
front lcd temperature display n fan control


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp


----------



## edgetec (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys finally i bought BIG GeForce 6600 256 mb AGP 8x card for 5,650+tax.
The Shop had only MSI & BIG but MSI was 6,400 for 6600 plain so i had to opt for BIG. Also i bought a new 400W intex SMPS for 450Rs. 

Ok here r the prices for cards in B'lore...

All the BIG company branded cards...

AGP
Geforce 6200 -  2500  
Geforce 6600 - 5650
Geforce 6600 GT - 8100
GeForce 6800 - 9400

PCI-E

Geforce 6600 - 4800
Geforce 6600GT - 7700
Geforce 6800 - 9000
GeForce 7300 - 3500



Guys i'm not able to find a review for BIG geforce 6600  card if anyone finds it plz ...plz  post it!


----------



## trigger_happy (May 31, 2006)

*Help*

OK graphic card Geniuses out there:
My friend has 128 mb RAM, a 2.something GHz Pentium 4(NO HT). NO GRAPHICS CARD and AOE 3 works without laggin for him.

Me, I have 1 GB RAM, P4 3.00 GHz (with HT), and a 256 mb nVIDia XFX 5200.
Here is the funny part, AOE 3 lags its heart out in my Comp.!!!
What is going on here?
I got Empire Earth 2, it lags as well. I can only play F.E.A.R. on its most min settings.I've got Hitman Blood Money now and i need 2 play it. HELP!!!
Is it a prob only with my graphics card or is there anything else thats could be wrong?


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I refuse to believe that AOE 3 works on a comp with only 128 MB RAM and no graphics card and that too without any lag.
As for your comp, the graphics card is the weak point. A FX5200 is too slow to play the latest games. You need atleast a 6600 to enjoy AOE 3 and FEAR.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I refuse to believe that AOE 3 works on a comp with only 128 MB RAM and no graphics card and that too without any lag.



Well .. sometime its quite hard to believe ... but u'll see tha NFSMW runs better on a MX4000 than on a 6200 .... welll the answer is very simple ... 

In this case the FX5200 has many features actually implemented in the game , but is very poor at handling the shaders ... do instead u get a poor performance ... now with the onboard graphics adapter .. the game doesn't use any of those intensive shaders .. so the game has a better chance of smooth running .... albeit at very uber low visuals ... no effects , no aa etc. etc. ...


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That might explain why the onboard graphics chip can handle AOE 3, but nothing can make up for the lack of RAM. There will be so much swapping from the page file that the game will be anything but lag free.

I quote this from the readme file for AOE 3



> Age of Empires III does not support the following video cards:
> Intel 945
> Intel 915
> Intel 810 / 815
> ...


If there is any other onboard chip by Intel, please tell me about it. It must be really powerful indeed.


----------



## Prasath (Jun 1, 2006)

*New Graphic Cards in 36 ChinaTown*

Hey friends,
            My budget is around 6000. Can u please answer me the following questions.......

1) I have ASUS A7N266-VM motherboard (AGP-4X) slot & AMD 2000 XP, Power supply is 300W. Can u suggest me some best nvidia graphic cards for this board. What cards this slot supports in? 

2) Are AGP 8x cards are compatible for this board. Are there any compaible issues? 

Hey friends...Please take this on a serious note ,I want to play latest games.
Awaiting your replies..........


----------



## samrulez (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: New Graphic Cards in 36 ChinaTown*



			
				Prasath said:
			
		

> Hey friends,
> My budget is around 6000. Can u please answer me the following questions.......
> 
> 1) I have ASUS A7N266-VM motherboard (AGP-4X) slot & AMD 2000 XP, Power supply is 300W. Can u suggest me some best nvidia graphic cards for this board. What cards this slot supports in?
> ...



U can plug in a 4X card in a 8X slot but it won't perform at its peak.......

For a AGP card u can go for 6600/6600GT.6600GT will be a better option for 7.5K but if ur budget is 6k then u can go for a 6600 for 5k
.......for the brand go for XFX..

But to play games u need atleast 512 Mb of ram but 1Gig is recommended...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 2.something GHz Pentium 4(NO HT)



If its a P4 .. then the mobo must be atleast 845 chipset one ... so its quite clear that it falls in the min. requirement category ... Take a look at this :

This one is on a Intel Extreme Graphics .... with 256 MB ram ..

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/6659/screen105lq.th.jpg

And this on a 6600GT , with 1 GB ram ..

*img386.imageshack.us/img386/839/age320050911100714818ed.th.jpg

The iq diff. is very noticeable ... now the guy with the 845 chipset mobo , ran it at 800*600 , with all the allowed settings to max .... so i don't see why it won't run with just 128 MB ram at medium settings , considering the fact that AoE II runs smooth with 128 MB ram at full settings. ....


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And dont 4get that the 915 chipset supports hardware shaders 2.0 so theoretically it can run Oblivion also .
I ran it on that and the performance is much bettr than the fx series 
The fx series is really a blemish in Nvidia's superb cards


----------



## amigoatul (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys,

         Im planning to order a video card through my cousin who is returning  from America.Which card shud i go for ,the nvidia 7600GT or the 7900GT.Ive checked the prices on tigerdirect.com and they cost $170 and $300 respectively.Do you think i can manage my gaming requirements with the 7600GT?Or is the 7900GT worth the xtra dough??Im planning on playing action and racing games like NFSMW,Fear,COD2,Quake4 etc and the ones coming in the future.Im thinking abt going for the 7600GT so that i can add another card later to get the SLI going on my new sys (I'll be buying one this week).Pls suggest the best option.Also suggest a good SLI mobo for AMD 64 3200 939 pin cpu.And are the Altec Lansing MX5021 worth their price?

Reply soon coz i need to send my cousin the detailsabt the video card.Also please mention the brand ie BIG,XFX,eVGA etc. i shud go for the video card.
Will be waiting for ur suggestions.

Thanks
Atul


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 7900GT is way better than the 7600GT, so it's up to you whether you want to spend the extra dough. It all boils down to the resolution you want to game at. If you have a 17" CRT, you probably can't go above 1280x960. Then the 7600GT will be enough for current games. If you want to play at a higher res get a 7900GT.
And please don't go with a 7600GT with SLI in mind. You might as well buy the 7900GT. Remember, 2x7600GT SLI = 7900GT.
eVGA, BFG, Leadtek are the brands you should look out for.


----------



## vibhu (Jun 1, 2006)

*HI please help*

Hi guys i am new here and i m new to these graphics cards also...i wish to buy a new graphics card and my friend has suggested me NVidia Geforce 6500 because my budget is under 5k, my pcs configuration is:

Compaq Presario Sr1430IL
Pentium 4 2.93 Ghz
512 MB Ram

And i do not know about motherboards and all, so any kind soul can please tell me whether i can use this card or not and please suggest me any other compatible card also...
regards vibhu

PS:You can check the compaq web site for more details which i couldnt understand


----------



## amigoatul (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey drvarunmehta,thanks for the reply.
Great point abt the resolution limitation with the 17inch CRT.
I think i will go for the 7600GT as i will be buying a 17inch crt.
Could u pls answer my other questions as well abt the mobo and spkrs.
Thanks again.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Best choice for an SLI mobo would be Asus A8N-SLI. And yes, the Altec Lansing MX5021 is worth the price. Actually anything that's THX certified can safely be considered as a really good product.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> hey.......i had posted ma problem bfore......
> 
> i bought an evga 6800gs 256mb card.......
> 
> ...




hey.....i got a new smps.....its rated 450 watts....but the currents across the 5 and 12V rails are 15 and 8amps respectively...........

i played fear without any trouble for a day...and then the flickering started again...is it becoz my smps' ampearage is not gud......

help me..........


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> If you have a 17" CRT, you probably can't go above 1280x960.


Well, you CAN in some monitors. My monitor (Acer AF715) supports 1600x1200 at an impressive 75 Hertz. And at approximately Rs. 6,500, it is a steal.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, you CAN in some monitors. My monitor (Acer AF715) supports 1600x1200 at an impressive 75 Hertz. And at approximately Rs. 6,500, it is a steal.



And so, since he is also buying a 17" CRT as well, he might as well get this one (AF715) with a 7900GT. It's worth spending the money. Remember the prices here are much greater than that in the US...


----------



## vibhu (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: HI please help*



			
				vibhu said:
			
		

> Hi guys i am new here and i m new to these graphics cards also...i wish to buy a new graphics card and my friend has suggested me NVidia Geforce 6500 because my budget is under 5k, my pcs configuration is:
> 
> Compaq Presario Sr1430IL
> Pentium 4 2.93 Ghz
> ...



Guys, i need some help here, can anyone please help me out???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vibhu
Ur machine doesn't have a AGP/PCI-E slot, so u cannot install a gfx card. Well u could buy a PCI gfx card, but I wouldn't recommend that. Reason very hard to get and not worth it. Ur integrated video controller would be better than PCI gfx card. And ur Compaq mobo is:
 Manufacturer: MSI
Motherboard Name: PTGD1-LA
Compaq motherboard name: Goldfish2-GL8E 
see the hardware details here: *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/docume...product=462093&lang=en&docname=c00303969#N394


----------



## vibhu (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for helping John, so if my computer doesnt have a PCIe slot then is there any way to fix this problem, like putttig a new PCIe slot or like buying a new motherboard?? but i can only spend about 10k for all that including the nvidia geforce 6500 whose cost is abt Rs.3500....Please help me, now i am really starting to hate my computer, its not even a year old...
regards vibhu


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well u cannot put/install a pci-e slot...........But u could certainly but a new mobo.

U have a 775 socket processor so u could buy ASUS P5RD1-VM see details here : *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=179&model=770&modelmenu=1

It has a pci-e slot and costs around 4-4.5K. So if u buy this plus the gfx card then it all comes within ur budget. 
U could also try and get geforce 6600 or 6600gt gfx card. Check the price with local vendor, if 6600gt comes within ur budget (for 6600gt u must extend ur budget by around 2K) then buy it much better than 6500 and 6600.


----------



## vibhu (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi john, it says it already has a radeon x300 gpu, does that mean that i'll have to first take that gpu out and then put the new one or i can install both simuntaneously?? and i m trying to minimize my budget to the maximum extent so i m thinking of buying th 6500, is it bad??
regards vibhu


----------



## vibhu (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

John, i just contacted my computer dealer and he said that my 2.93Ghz processor wont support the 800Mhz processor and he said that if i were to change the processor then it will altogether (alongwith geforce 6500) cost around 16k, and he says that i should go for 400Mhz Ati radeon processor...what should i do...is he correct?? i m confused...
regards vibhu


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> John, i just contacted my computer dealer and he said that my 2.93Ghz processor wont support the 800Mhz processor and he said that if i were to change the processor then it will altogether (alongwith geforce 6500) cost around 16k, and he says that i should go for 400Mhz Ati radeon processor...what should i do...is he correct?? i m confused...
> regards vibhu



This doesn't make any sense at all .. except the regards part i.e. ...


----------



## vibhu (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Pardon?? i just said that my dealer is telling that the motherboard that john_the_ultimate suggested wont work with my 2.93Ghz processor...he says that if i want to buy that mobo then i need to buy a new processor...so he says that i should go for a 400Mhz ati radeon mobo...
Thats it
regards vibhu


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> so he says that i should go for a 400Mhz ati radeon mobo...



Yeah .. thats what ... 400 MHz mobo ??? i don't get it ... was he implying the core speed of the onboard mobo ??? 

And what soket processor ru having ?? Skt. 478 or LGA 775 ... sometimes dealers just say stupid things just like that ...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@deathvirus 
Hi! john here.......well he has a socket 775, as per the specification given in compaq site.

The only thing is that his current proc. has FSB of 533 and the mobo I just suggested support FSB 800/1066. My mistake.

@ vibhu
U could see the following mobo, it supports both FSB 533/800 MHz. : *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=170&model=1044&modelmenu=1

or u could see this mobo *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=185&model=1022&modelmenu=1 , it supports FSB of 1066/800/533 MHz and also supports Dual-core processor (good for future upgrade). Don't know the prices, check with ur local vendor.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Since i see there is mighty confusion all around let me poke in
@ vibhu : u dont need to change ur mobo since u found out it already has the x300 gpu which is more than enough for running the current crop of games at medium to low details.
Hell it can even run oblivion


----------



## anandrules (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey i am getting a brand new Sapphire ATI Radeon x1600 pro for around 5-6k. Is it a good deal?? How does it compare with nvidia 6600GT?? can i run new games @ medium/high settings and res=1024*768 ?


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1600 Pro = 4 pixel pipelines, 12 pixel shading units, 5 vertex units, 128-bit interface. Clocks 500/780.

6600GT = 8 pixel pipelines, 8 pixel shading units, 3 vertex units, 128-bit interface. Clocks 500/900.

Hence both are good enough but due to the easilty overclockable nature of  the 6600gt it may have an advantage.

Anyways the competition is close 
radeon leads in FEAR, Oblivion and many other card hungry benchmarks
So its a good buy


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually the X1600 Pro has 12 pixel pipelines as reported by Everest Ultimate Edition.


----------



## anandrules (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yups it has 12 pipelines...here are the specs

SpecificationsModel 
Brand :SAPPHIRE 
Model :100148L 

Interface: AGP 4X/8X 

Chipset Manufacturer: ATI 
GPU :Radeon X1600PRO 
Core clock: 500MHz 
PixelPipelines: 12 
Memory 
Memory Clock: 800MHz 
Memory Size :256MB 
Memory Interface: 128-bit 
Memory Type :GDDR2 
3D API 
DirectX irectX 9 
OpenGL :OpenGL 2.0 
Ports 
D-SUB :1 
DVI :1 
TV-Out HDTV/S-Video/Composite Out 
VIVO No 
General 
Tuner None 
RAMDAC 400 MHz 
Max Resolution 2560x1600 
Cooler Heatsink and Fan 
Operating Systems Supported Windows 2000/XP

Features :Avivo Technology
Smoothvision HD 
Adaptive AA
Vido acceleration of :MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, WMV9, VC-1, and H.264


----------



## vibhu (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks John...i asked my dealer about the mobo but he says he has got only Ati Radeon mobo and when i asked him the model no. he said he doesnt know it...my computer is in warranty period so i dont want anyone else to open it..what should i do, should i go elsewhere and see if i find the asus mobo or take the ati mobo...n please tel me whether the geforce 6500 is good for playing aoe3 or not...and does it make any large difference if the card if of 128MB or 256MB??
regards vibhu


----------



## vibhu (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> Since i see there is mighty confusion all around let me poke in
> @ vibhu : u dont need to change ur mobo since u found out it already has the x300 gpu which is more than enough for running the current crop of games at medium to low details.
> Hell it can even run oblivion



Hi Deathvader, my mobo doesnt have an integaretd x300, the mobo suggested by John, Asus P5RD1-VM has it...but it isnt supported by my processor....


----------



## Amish (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi there folks 
I own a mercury 845e motherboard with intel p4 2.4gh chipset
i need to know wat graphic card sopports my pc


----------



## UNREAL (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well I think If ur Mobo has an AGP slot then it must be 4x ! but u can use Any 8x AGP card ona 4x AGp slot ! Well rest al depends on ut Mobo n ur BUDGET!


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Amish said:
			
		

> hi there folks
> I own a mercury 845e motherboard with intel p4 2.4gh chipset
> i need to know wat graphic card sopports my pc


AGP 4x...get x1300 Pro IMO...cheap and good


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vibhu said:
			
		

> Thanks John...i asked my dealer about the mobo but he says he has got only Ati Radeon mobo and when i asked him the model no. he said he doesnt know it...my computer is in warranty period so i dont want anyone else to open it..what should i do, should i go elsewhere and see if i find the asus mobo or take the ati mobo...n please tel me whether the geforce 6500 is good for playing aoe3 or not...and does it make any large difference if the card if of 128MB or 256MB??
> regards vibhu



Well u could talk to compaq and see if they are able to make the upgrade. No idea about their policy and upgrade procedure. And why ask a single vendor about the mobo. If u want to buy, then search other shops and I am sure that u will get the mobo u want. 

Geforce 6500 is good but only as an entry level gfx card. I would still suggest that u get atleast geforce 6600 128MB card. A 256MB 6500 or 6600 is not worth the money, as the memory bandwidth of 64-bit and 128-bit respectively, will not be able to use the 256MB memory efficiently.

And see if u have doubts and don't want anyone to "open" ur PC then might as well talk to compaq and see what they have to say about ur query.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Actually the X1600 Pro has 12 pixel pipelines as reported by Everest Ultimate Edition.



Actually u got confused  
read this  from wikipedia :


> X1600 uses the RV530 core, a core that is quite a bit different from the RV515 or X1300 and the R520 of X1800. The X1600 is positioned to replace Radeon X600 and Radeon X700 as ATI's mid-range GPU.
> 
> It shares design philosophy with the X1900, in that it has a far different ratio of pixel shader processors. ATI has stated that the X1600 is designed with a far greater shader computational load, a prediction of future game workloads. Whereas the X1300 and X1800 have an equal pixel shader to texturing unit ratio, which targets a more equal workload of shaders and texturing in games, the RV530 of X1600 alters this to 12 pixel shaders and 4 texturing units. The chip's single "quad" has 3 pixel shader processors per pipeline.



So x1600 has 4 pixel pipelines each having 3 shader units thus equaling 12 pixel shader units not piprlines


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Usually cards have 1 shader unit per pipeline, but the X1600 has 3 shader units per pipeline, so effectively it gives the performance of 12 pipelines while actually having only 4. While the 6600GT has 8 pipelines and 1 shader unit per pipeline so it gives the performance of 8 pipelines.
Did I get that right?


----------



## anandrules (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> Actually u got confused
> read this  from wikipedia :
> 
> 
> So x1600 has 4 pixel pipelines each having 3 shader units thus equaling 12 pixel shader units not piprlines



hmm but the site i am buying for mentions specifically that there are 12 pixel pipelines. Y do they do that??


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Usually cards have 1 shader unit per pipeline, but the X1600 has 3 shader units per pipeline, so effectively it gives the performance of 12 pipelines while actually having only 4. While the 6600GT has 8 pipelines and 1 shader unit per pipeline so it gives the performance of 8 pipelines.
> Did I get that right?



actually it really is confusing since wat u are saying is nvidia .
Ati actually uses quad i.e four pixel shaders per pipeline in their high powered cards. here it is 3 per pipeline.

So yes u cud say that but i think it is more advantageous to have more pipelines since the gt manages to catch up to the x1600 even wehn it has 8 pipelines

@anand : as dvarun said the performance is quite equal so they might have confused shaders and pipelines


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i recently bought an eVGA 6800 GS 256mb.....
ma config is :

amd 64bit 2800+
asus k8n mobo
512mb ram

ma problem is that when i play games ma monitor flickers.....no like the refresh rate is low but like ther is some problem with the graphics........sometimes the grapphics is also very poor........at the same time i can play them perfectly properly sometimes........

i posted an enquiry before and one suggestion i got was to get an smps of higher wattage.....(earlier i had a 300watt smps).......so i got  a new smps of 450W..........but still the problem persists.......

one think i noticed was that the current ratings across the 12 v rail was jst around 8amps.......is this the prob....?????? (i bought a cheap smps....800bugs....)........

i am posting a pic from riva tuner bout the vga bios info.....

*s58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/stanzlavos/?action=view&current=vgabios.jpg

i have circled a portion showing something bout a 6800gt in the vga bios info....... is their a problem with that.......

i upgraded my bios but did not help.......(is there any separated bios for the graphics card and themotherboard.....?).......i upgraded ma motherboard bios......(of ma asus k8n..).....

plzzzzz help me guys........though the card isnt a very great one........ i waited a long time to get it......plz help me guys.............plzzzzzzz


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> i recently bought an eVGA 6800 GS 256mb.....
> ma config is :
> 
> amd 64bit 2800+
> ...




Install the latest drivers,...........

Is there and speaker or magnetic thing kept near the monitor.?How old is the monitor?

Which monitor do u have?

Try the same card in some one else's PC (1 who has a good SMPS)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I saw the demo today of Acer AL1916W but the native resolution of this is 1440 x 900 due to which I could not actually see it properly as I max could go 1280.

Which graphic card do I need to buy which can run this wide screen properly for graphic purpose at 1440x900 on intel 845 glad motherboard.

*www.shopireland.ie/electronic...il/B000CCB0OG/ at this link I read that I need to overclock the graphic card using powerstrip software is that the case, if so which cards allow better overclocking.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

don't go blindly with 1600pro or any other card by just seeing specs, take a look at benchies.
xbitlabs.com/articles/video, shows much higher scores though, maybe expect half or so
hardocp.com
tomshardware.com etc, beware of each site and look at many

the core architecture may be differnt, can you comapres apples to oragnes

1900XT has 48 pixel shaders whiles 7900GTX only has 24, there are numerous benchies where 7900GTX sweeps even 1900XTX, but in others it may loose as well.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Depends hugely upon the game ur running ... 7900GTX will be better in OpenGL games specifically like Doom , Quake ... X1900XTX should be the better one at d3d games ....


----------



## arnold6123 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello guyz i hve a old model of geforce graphic card ..i lost its driver some months back and still searching for its driver on net..if any one of u have the same card and can upload it for me ...i would be very much thankfull 2 u
Heres the model no.(the one printed on the card..i dont hve the box)
*GF2 MX400/64M*


----------



## nishant_nms (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arnold6123 said:
			
		

> Hello guyz i hve a old model of geforce graphic card ..i lost its driver some months back and still searching for its driver on net..if any one of u have the same card and can upload it for me ...i would be very much thankfull 2 u
> Heres the model no.(the one printed on the card..i dont hve the box)
> *GF2 MX400/64M*



go to the official nvidia site for the drivers


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the forsa 7300GT (DDR2, 256 MB) better than 6600 (DDR2, 256 MB) from XFX or MSI? Also is it safe to buy forsa products?


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				andysmith45 said:
			
		

> Is the forsa 7300GT (DDR2, 256 MB) better than 6600 (DDR2, 256 MB) from XFX or MSI? Also is it safe to buy forsa products?



7300GS  /GT is better than 6600/GT.

how much do they cost? 
I am going to buy one in this week, please be quick to tell me prices of all four cards


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It might be better than the 6600, but it certainly isn't even close to the 6600GT.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wat is agp fast write........my monitor used to flicker when i played games....i disabled agp fast write from the bios it didnt help.......

when i checked using riva tuner it said that agp fw was still enabled ...so i disabled it using riva tuner itself.....i think that solved the problem......the monitor aint flickering any more......

so guys.....wat is AGP FASTWRITE ???????


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi dude! im using Nvidia GEforce4 MX 4000 128MB GPU
how can i disable the FSAA mode


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> wat is agp fast write........my monitor used to flicker when i played games....i disabled agp fast write from the bios it didnt help.......



Well ... something theoritically similar to DMA .. where the data is directly written into the vram without passing it through the CPU .... in some cases may even increase game performance ...

Strange ... can't seem to find a link between the flickering the agp fast writes. ...


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> 7300GS  /GT is better than 6600/GT.
> 
> One thing I know is that 7300 GS is worse than a 6600.


----------



## royal (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

could anybody provide feedback on FORSA 7600GT ( not GS ) ?


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about sparkle cards? Are they reliable?


----------



## ikinji (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

okay
please help me
which is the better bet for AGP 8x

GeForce 5200 128-bit 256MB
or
GeForce 6200 64-bit 128MB

i know both cards are not as good and outdated but still.

also does anyone know if GeForce 6200 128-bit is available in indian market and about what prices?

thanks.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone from bangalore....????
I need a graphics card.... Budget :6K... 
Kindly suggest me a graphics card....and please mention Bangalore rates...
Also from where can i buy these cards (in bangalore)!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> Anyone from bangalore....????
> I need a graphics card.... Budget :6K...
> Kindly suggest me a graphics card....and please mention Bangalore rates...
> Also from where can i buy these cards (in bangalore)!!!!
> Thank you.



I don't know what is the price in B'lore but still.......

u can go for..........

6600 128 MB      5000
6600GT 128 MB 7500

This should be the price there also....


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the last time i enquired, 6600 256MB was seling for Rs3,500 in Nehru Place.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6600 256 MB ???? or 6200 ??


----------



## hellrider (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> the last time i enquired, 6600 256MB was seling for Rs3,500 in Nehru Place.



It can't be 6600. The price of 256MB 6600 is still around 5.5K, may be the shopkeeper is very much confused!!



			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> Anyone from bangalore....????
> I need a graphics card.... Budget :6K...
> Kindly suggest me a graphics card....and please mention Bangalore rates...
> Also from where can i buy these cards (in bangalore)!!!!
> Thank you.



U can try Forsa 7300GT, according to some reviews it beats 6600GT. So get urself a 256MB DDR2 128bit Forsa 7300GT. Costs around 5.5K.
Buy it in SP road!!!


----------



## ashfame (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no its right coz nvidia has discontinued production for 6600 6000gt series & is now engaged only in 7600gt.
one quoted me rs.2950 for it but now it will be hard if u can find it @ such prices.
other also sell them @ 5k but only retailer (nvidia authorised) were selling @ that price.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				andysmith45 said:
			
		

> What about sparkle cards? Are they reliable?


please answer this question....


i'm also going for a Sparkle 6600GT and its fer 6k

but according to net reviews, sparkle gives excellent performance besides the low price and it's GREAT FOR OVERCLOCKERS


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> no its right coz nvidia has discontinued production for 6600 6000gt series & is now engaged only in 7600gt.
> one quoted me rs.2950 for it but now it will be hard if u can find it @ such prices.
> other also sell them @ 5k but only retailer (nvidia authorised) were selling @ that price.



Huh ??? 7600GT - 2950 ?? U've gotta be kidding me .... was it a used one ??


----------



## Geforce (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Huh ??? 7600GT - 2950 ?? U've gotta be kidding me .... was it a used one ??



 Dumb 'n Dumber .....

He's talking 'bout 6600 non-gt.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Geforce said:
			
		

> Dumb 'n Dumber .....
> 
> He's talking 'bout 6600 non-gt.


not to mention blind as well.

and yes, 6600 256MB at Rs2600 is a steal


----------



## royal (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				thetopcyborg said:
			
		

> i'm also going for a Sparkle 6600GT and its fer 6k
> 
> but according to net reviews, sparkle gives excellent performance besides the low price and it's GREAT FOR OVERCLOCKERS



could you post some links regarding review of Sparkle cards ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> could you post some links regarding review of Sparkle cards ?



Here u could see the review for 6600GT AGP version: *www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=7


----------



## ashfame (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Huh ??? 7600GT - 2950 ?? U've gotta be kidding me .... was it a used one ??



i am talking 2950 for a 6600 256mb & not for a 7600gt.
if it had been i would hav made a quad sli


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy a new midrange card. i have my sight on 2 cards-the 7600gt and the x1800gto. now the thing is that the x1800gto has a 256bit memory as compared to the 7600gt but its priced a little higher. although it performs a little less than the 7600gt in opengl games like doom3 but i have seen that even in those games the difference isn't much. plus i saw on hardocp that the x1800gto expericences a lesser drop in fps as compared to the 7600gt when playing at higher resolutions. and it performs better than the 7600gt in all the other benchamarks.the only drawback is that it is priced slightly more than the 7600gt but the bundle is very good especially sapphire's. but still i am a little confused . so pls help me out! the x1800gto or the 7600gt.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The X1800GTO is better than the 7600GT in almost all games. If the difference isn't much then take the X1800GTO.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1800GTO .... plus it does HDr and AA together ....


----------



## hell_raiser2025 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Power supply issue*

my PC config is 

AMD Athlon 64 2800+ 749 pin
Tul RS 480 MB
Seagate Barracuda 80 GB SATA 7200 rpm
1 GB RAM @ 400 Mhz
Sony DVD Rom
Sony CD RW
350 W PSU

i have recently purchased XFX GeForce 6800 XTreme 256MB DDR3 XXX edition video card and i want to know whether 350 W PSU is enough or do i need more power to power the video card ?
please reply soon.

thanks in advance


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@hell_raiser2025

I would suggest that you use atleast 450W PSU from ANTEC, POWERSAFE, VIP etc. While 350W is the minimum requirement but its still better to have a higher rated PSU than the minimum suggested.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

400W would be enough


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

exactly which cable for power supply I have to look for before buying 6600?
I have a 450W supply, but its a local one, came preinstalled with cabinet.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think that a 6600 requires extra power cable but for 6600gt AGP the 4-pin molex cable is required. But for pci-e 6600gt the extra cable is not required as the pci-e itself is able to supply the required current.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no pci-e 6600 requres 4-pin molex power connector. i have 128mb 6600 by xfx.
btw,is it true that u get 6600  256mb@2950 rs or is it 6200?
then how much does 6200 cost?1500?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> no pci-e 6600 requres 4-pin molex power connector. i have 128mb 6600 by xfx.
> btw,is it true that u get 6600  256mb@2950 rs or is it 6200?
> then how much does 6200 cost?1500?



Now how is that possible, I have Leadtek 6600gt 128MB DDR3 PCI-E card and it doesn't require a molex connector so how come ur 6600 non-gt requires it. Maybe it is required for AGP version(though haven't seen one).

See this XFX 6600 DDR2 pci-e here, even it doesn't require an extra molex connector: *www.penstarsys.com/reviews/video/xfx/6600_ddr2/6600ddr2_2.htm

No offence but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## navisangha (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
 I hav a 915GAV , 2.8GHz , 512MB , 80 GB 7200rpm, please let me know if i buy nvidia GeForce 6200 256MB card, ll it perform betther in DOOM3??
like at moderate to high resolutions , as i m still able to play it on minimal without card.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				navisangha said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I hav a 915GAV , 2.8GHz , 512MB , 80 GB 7200rpm, please let me know if i buy nvidia GeForce 6200 256MB card, ll it perform betther in DOOM3??
> like at moderate to high resolutions , as i m still able to play it on minimal without card.



Don't waste your money on Geforce 6200, while it is slightly better than the onboard graphics but you would be better off with at least 6600. Look for 6600 @2950/- deal or just wait for now and buy 7300GT when it comes. 

All this is of course assuming that you r on shoe-string budget, if not then go for Geforce 7600GS or 7600GT.


----------



## edgetec (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i have BIG nvidia AGP 6600 256mb card. It has got no molex connector. You shud have 350W of PSU. I paid 5500Rs for AGP & PCI-E card costs u somewhere around 4.7K for 256mb


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				navisangha said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I hav a 915GAV , 2.8GHz , 512MB , 80 GB 7200rpm, please let me know if i buy nvidia GeForce 6200 256MB card, ll it perform betther in DOOM3??
> like at moderate to high resolutions , as i m still able to play it on minimal without card.



u would be certainly better off with a gigabyte turbo 7300gt. check out the exact model number on gigabyte's website. for a review go to *www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=562&p=10. if u need the dealer's number in delhi pm me.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey bros,,,

my pc config is...

PIII 850 mhz,
384mb sdram,
160gb hdd,
intel 815 mb with agp slot (4x)
geforce 2 (64mb)
17" monitor (1024x768 res - 4 playing games)

i want 2 play latest games, but i cant since my card doesnt support

pixel shaders...

can any 1 plz suggest me a good card under or around 3000kss max.

needed help 

thanx

angel


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it's impossible to play latest games on a PIII.
u need atleast AMD 3000+ or something equivalent(like P4 2.8Ghz, 3.2Ghz) to play games.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> hey bros,,,
> 
> my pc config is...
> 
> ...



Adding a gfx card to ur system is of no use since it is 4X..
The processor and ram are also underpowered...
So to be able to play the latest games u need a 3000+ (or above) mobo with a AGP 8X or PCIe slot and a 6600 GT


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey bros i know i need 2 updrade 2 play good,,,

but i need a timebeing solution,,,in order not 2 invest much on my pc.

so that i can run 6-8 months,,,,

thanx

angel


----------



## ashfame (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys my friend has a AGP 8x slot &  is in need of a good graphic card.
i had suggested him 6600gt but now he wants any other card more powerful than 6600gt.
budget <10k


----------



## ashfame (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> hey bros i know i need 2 updrade 2 play good,,,
> 
> but i need a timebeing solution,,,in order not 2 invest much on my pc.
> 
> ...



processor will also be a prob even if u change ur mobo.
todays games demands processing power >1ghz atleast & >2.66 is recommended.
even ur ram is sd.
sorry dude but u can't hav a timebeing soln for this.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey, i have Geforce4 MX 4000 GPU. How do i disable the FSAA mode


----------



## Geforce (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Goto desktop->rightclick->properties->settings->advanced->click on Geforce4 MX tab -> performance & quality settings on the left menu -> set antialiasing settings to off. Also uncheck Application-controlled settings in this.

I have assumed you have latest Forceware driver installed.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800gt & 6800gs with 7600gs & 7600gt


----------



## pantheratigris (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a problem with my Intel onboard graphics Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset family display adapter. On Intels website it is said that the chip is a GMA 950 and that it supports Pixel Shader2.0 and Vertex Shader.
Inspite of this all the games that I try to run give the error that Pixel Shader and Vertex Shader support was not detected?
How can this be?


----------



## pantheratigris (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ALso how do I run games that need Hardwware Transform & Lighting through the CPU instead of the graphics adapter since it does not support HT&L.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You cannot do this unless the game supports this feature......these days no games support this...you need hardware T&L.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> ALso how do I run games that need Hardwware Transform & Lighting through the CPU instead of the graphics adapter since it does not support HT&L.



NOT POSSIBLE ..... 3DAnalyser is used for a diff. job instead ....


----------



## papai_mcc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can any one please suggest me a good graphics card in the range of 8k-10k based on nvidia chip?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Geforce 7600GS. If you extend to 11k you can get the 7600GT which is faster.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. for 11k's he should be able to find the 7600GS with ddr3 mem. .. which when oc'ed will be much faster than the 7600GT ...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But if he oc'ed the 7600GT itself it would be even faster.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Almost same speeds .. both on the core and the memory ....


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please tell me that what is the cost of 6800GT 256MB PCI-e?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude .... no more 6800GT's .. u'll have to settle for a 6800GS .. or a 7600GT .. those should be around 14k's ...


----------



## vishnus (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I need a graphic card with Pixel Shader 3.0 Support or + or atleast 2.0, and PCI support, no PCIE or AGP.
Budget only 4k. Memory should be 128 or + and it should have good performance in Vista...replies expected as soon as possible
Thanks


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what,u want a PCI graphics card with PIX. SHAD. 3 SUPPORT.r u kidding.
maybe theres a GC in this world that meets ur requirements.
Anyways,i dont know of any such a card.


----------



## vishnus (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So you sayin that thers no PCI card that cna support atleast 2 Pixel shader?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well .. u might find a FX 5200 ...


----------



## vishnus (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks..


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the price of 7300gt 256mb?is it at all a good one?


----------



## F.E.A.R_$ayan (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a geforce 6200 tc 128 mb graphics card and i have played all the latest games like doom3,call of duty2,  far cry, hitman blood money etc. ehich require dx 9.0c. but when i tried to play sims2 it showed that my gard is not dx 9.0c compatible!! how the hell can that be?? plz help.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Use the latest drivers and check if it works.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				F.E.A.R_$ayan said:
			
		

> i have a geforce 6200 tc 128 mb graphics card and i have played all the latest games like doom3,call of duty2,  far cry, hitman blood money etc. ehich require dx 9.0c. but when i tried to play sims2 it showed that my gard is not dx 9.0c compatible!! how the hell can that be?? plz help.



Try updating the Drivers and the BIOS.....


----------



## anandrules (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vishnus said:
			
		

> So you sayin that thers no PCI card that cna support atleast 2 Pixel shader?


i think the geforce 6200 has a PCI version


----------



## anandrules (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey i was wondering if a Sapphire x800GTO 256mb 256bit AGP card for Rs. 6750 would be a good deal. wat do u think?? Should i get it?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

imo it is steal deal for agp
for pci e get 7300GT GDDR3 which mabe almost as good if not equal with more features yet cheaper

don't get ddr2


----------



## anandrules (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> imo it is steal deal for agp
> for pci e get 7300GT GDDR3 which mabe almost as good if not equal with more features yet cheaper
> 
> don't get ddr2


 hmm but i only have a AGP 8x slot...neways the x800GTO is brand new too


----------



## kapal83 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				pantheratigris said:
			
		

> I have a problem with my Intel onboard graphics Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset family display adapter. On Intels website it is said that the chip is a GMA 950 and that it supports Pixel Shader2.0 and Vertex Shader.
> Inspite of this all the games that I try to run give the error that Pixel Shader and Vertex Shader support was not detected?
> How can this be?



Hey,
All the games today require hardware supporting Pixel Shader and Vertex Shader version 3.0, Onboard chipset never help you run games. You need to install a decent graphic card.



			
				vishnus said:
			
		

> So you sayin that thers no PCI card that cna support atleast 2 Pixel shader?



There are two version: 
1) PCI
2) PCI-Express

If your looking for PCI, will do no good to you. For PCI-E all graphic cards of Nvidia with Geforce 6 and 7 Series chipset are Pixel Shader 3.0 compliant.



			
				anandrules said:
			
		

> hey i was wondering if a Sapphire x800GTO 256mb 256bit AGP card for Rs. 6750 would be a good deal. wat do u think?? Should i get it?



Check again if it is x800GTO 256MB 256Bit is ok. This card does not cost anywhere below Rs.10000-12000, and if it is so, it a very good deal. Make sure your buying from a desect supplier, a brand new piece with 3 warranty. At this price you might get a second hand.


----------



## tango_cash (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> I thought of creating a new thread but found it
> 
> i want the reply today itself so please post today itself by 5pm latest
> my dad is going to bombay and so we have decided to get a graphics card from lamington road but i dont know to buy which one. suggest one. here are my specifications
> ...



xfx 6500 256 mb ddr2 for 4200/-


----------



## akshayt (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 6500 is probably crap

rather get 6600 or 6600gt for tad more
or get 7300GT i think, not fully sure
6500 is not a common card


----------



## anandrules (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kapal83 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> All the games today require hardware supporting Pixel Shader and Vertex Shader version 3.0, Onboard chipset never help you run games. You need to install a decent graphic card.
> 
> 
> ...


Well u see no one in their right mind would sell a x800GTO (new) for 6750RS. Its just a dollar to rupee conversion since my relative frm us is cming over in a month. U see its arnd 150$.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I m planning to buy hp dv 5200 laptop. The laptop has Nvidia GeForce 7400 Go graphics card with shared RAM upto 512 MB. Does anybody know how good is this graphics card ? I mean will it play latest games like FEAR , POP ?


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

q1 ) have  a geforce mx 4000 ...128mb ddr ..256 bit graphics core..
is it possible to overclock it ?is this feature there in mx4000 (i knw its very old )?

q2)will it support the aero feature of vista ?ive heard it needs decent 128 mb graphics card with pisel 2.0 feature something ?


----------



## siriusb (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone know the price of 7800GT/X and 7900GT/X of any brand (XFX or BIG) in chennai?
Is it significantly cheaper in delhi/mumbai? If so, will mail ordering it be a good deal?
My budget is around 20K (this is after I sell my 6600gt and my old monitor).


----------



## akshayt (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mx 4000 is not supported by many of todays games so ocing won't help, also even if you were able to increase by 50% which i doubt, it would still be too slow

7800GT/GTX is obsolete, 7800GT is available but not worth the money imo
7900GT is upwards of 17k
7900GTX is around 30k
price in delhi and mumbia should more or less be same
xfx 7900GTX is for 35k and up


----------



## samrulez (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think MX 4000  supports Pixel Shader 2.0......and also it is a Dx 8.1 card....


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 7800GT/GTX is obsolete, 7800GT is available but not worth the money imo
> 7900GT is upwards of 17k
> 7900GTX is around 30k
> price in delhi and mumbia should more or less be same
> xfx 7900GTX is for 35k and up



Too bad, I wanted a 512MB card. BTW, thanks you akshayt, and do tell me the brand of this Rs.17odd K 7900GT? Is that xfx? How does the asus one stack up? I heard it's pre-overclocked.

Is the Gfx card prices at a cusp of falling (like the AMD64 cpus)? I mean, I can wait and all, for a month.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Anyone know the price of 7800GT/X and 7900GT/X of any brand (XFX or BIG) in chennai?
> Is it significantly cheaper in delhi/mumbai? If so, will mail ordering it be a good deal?
> My budget is around 20K (this is after I sell my 6600gt and my old monitor).



Well .. if u have an SLi mobo , u can squeze in two 7600GT maybe .. that'd be like a 7900GTX and 512 MB in total ...

Otherwise ,... settle for a 7900GT ...


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> I don't think MX 4000  supports Pixel Shader 2.0......and also it is a Dx 8.1 card....



mx 4000 not a dx.8.1 cauz i am using dx.9.0 c currently..ya pixel shader is not supported...butt what about overclocking it ?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any card would support dx 9c, we are talking of hardware specs.
todays games won't run on a mx 4000 no matter how much you oc it, some games might run but they would probably stay crap, although if it ocs then there might be some improvement.

Why do you need a 512mb card?
The only worth it 512mb cards will be around 39k or so, if you don't have that budget get 256mb instead or get a card from abroad, not exactly recommended(epsecially not 7900GT series).

17.5k or so for Sparkle
Asus maybe around 19k or so.
Stock 7900GTs will come till around 20-21k after that you will get box overclocked 7900GTx,around 21-22k to 24.5k or so.

XFX should be around 20k or so.

No new gpus are coming in the next month so there might not be that kind of fall, small price falls happen sometimes, so you don't need to give much consideration to that, buy now, once geforce 8 class is out, maybe in the last quarter or so of this year , you will just keep waiting, buy now.

It is mad to go for SLi with such a small budget when it is not needed.
Single card is much better in each repect.
I would say a single 7900GTX is a much much better overall option and probably a better performer than even 7600GT SLi.
7600GT SLi isn't 512mb, you can't add the memory in SLi.
7900GTX>7600GT SLi

get a single 1900xt for around 30k


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. lets see this .. a stock 7900GTX should be giving around 10k's in 3DMark05 .... and the 7600GT SLi around 12k's .. so doesn't this make the 7600GT SLi better ??? Also . the two 7600GT's should cost a hell lot less. ..

And about 512 MB card ... they do mean that u can experience stutter free gameplay .. but only if the card has enough mem. bandwidth to handle it ... so a 512 MB 6200 would be useless , but a 512 7900GTX would be awesome ... last time i got the price for a 512 MB 7900GTX XXX Edition , i was quoted 32k's inc. VAT ...



> 7600GT SLi isn't 512mb, you can't add the memory in SLi.



Well yeah u don't exactly add up the mem. directly in SLi ... but in SLi , two cards don't hold the same data to be processed ... i.e. eevry card gets its own data to process ... so that almost translate into 2*256 MB ... something u can say psuedo 512 MB ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

3D Mark doesn't mean anything much.
A radeon 1900XT gets a score of 5000, a 1900xtx gets 5800, yet a xtx is just normally 5-10% better and most times the difference is so little that it is not even noticeable to the eye, yet 3d mark gets around 15% boost, also a 7900GTX gets an even higher score yet according to most people 1900xt is a better buy although it is behind by aroudn 1200 points, did you get the point?

7900GTX will clean any 7600GT SLi, so the cost is justified, 7600GT SLi acts as 256mb, so you will be in trouble.

*www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/326/11/

*www.overclock.net/nvidia/82766-7600gt-sli-vs-7900gtx.html


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Interesting. But I don't have a sli mobo. How much is one 7600GT?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Rs. 12,000


----------



## deadsix (Jul 5, 2006)

*Sorting out the mess!*

A lotta ppl here in need of a decent graphics card! This is gonna b a long post, and a must-read for any n00b!

Scenario 1:
-----------

U have a p-4 basic/HT or an athlon XP anywhere between 1.5 gig's or 2000+ then there isnt any need to upgrade now unless ur an enthusiast (in which case u shouldnt have that system in the first place) or unless uve just won a lottery!
Right, now for getting this system up-to-speed, all u need is 512mb dd400 ram and adecent graphics card(if u have a geforce 4ti or radeon9700+, forget the upgrade and stick to it) otherwise get a r9800pro for around Rs-6K.
Contrary to popular belief agp-8X versions of these cards do NOT fare any better than the agp-4X versions, as for most agp-4x gen cards, the bottleneck isnt the bus! Also it doesent really matter if u have 64 or 128mb on the card! Both have their own advantages(128mb offers a minor framebuffer boost, while 64mb is generally clocked faster)
Now scourge the net for game tweaks instead, and use the latest drivers, modded cfg files etc.

Scenario 2:
-----------

U have a p-4 dual core/Athlon64/Athlon64 x2 (939 or Am2-yeah right, in India) at 3gigs or 3000+(and above)
Then most probably u have a pcie x16 slot on the motherboard and should have a decent onboard solution(read r200 or n6100/6150). While the processor/MoBo is decent enough, u may have to look into graphics part of it!
If u own an asus motherboard (a8n-vm/a8n-vm/csm etc) then u need two ddr400 sticks in dual channel mode to actually feed the onboard graphics core enough bandwidth for any respectable gaming! I personally recommend Corosair, or kinston if ur on a budget!
Pop in the memory in the dual channel slots(as documented in ur MoBo manual) and assign 128mb for graphics!
Now check out the difference in games! At medium detail level all games upto Quake4 @ 1024x768 should be playable! Play fear at 800x600, same for black or prey, Ghost recon advanced warfighter(which is one mean Bit*h)
If u still want the extra edge, go for a better graphics card in the budget class!
I recommend a Galaxy or Gainward offering, a 7300GT is an excellent card, as both these offerings have GDDR3 and a heafty default overclock and extreamly silent cooling(galaxy has Zalman, Gainward uses passive) + if ur lucky ull get a card which u can actually turn into a 7600GT(read soft-mod the extra quad disabled in the g73 core for 7300Gt, old timers may recall the 9500-9700pro)! Details on www.gpureview.com!
Even otherwise, its pretty close to the 7600Gt and a X1800 for lower resolutions (upto 1280x1024) which is what we in INDIA play at mostly!
If ur not an enthusiast or cant get the aforementioned two brands(near 5k-5.5k) then dont go for the forsa 7300GT, gddr2 is crappy!
Instead look for a 7600Gs with a nice default oc or a 7600GT (stay away from big names like asus, and u could get these in the 7k-10k range) as both are pretty good, though the 7600Gt is a tad better (hardly noticiable when u push the cards to extreams, plus once overclocked they both get to nearly the same levels provided they both use GDDR3)
Also check if the forsa uses gddr3 which i dont think it does(mighty strange as most companies use gddr3 even on the 7300gt)
This should put u in possession of one mean machine! Plus if u have a decent MoBo (a8n-vm csm) then u can push that athlon64 to atleast a 10% increase on the stock cooler without a worry! Max is 25% oc, but u need extra cooling and dont even think of going there if u dont know what u r doing!

Also the drivers/tweaks mentioned initially above wont hurt u either!

Okay
Scenario 3:
-----------

U need a new system!
Hmmm... bad time for that! I moved away from Intel a long time ago, and am in no hurry to go back! But then there is conroe!
Anyways, AMD AM2 socket athlon64 X2 are about to go thru heavy price cuts in july, effective in India in late august, so i suggest holding off untill then!
Then, go buy yourself a asus board with the 6150b/430 chipset(i dont remember the model name) and equip it with a 4000+ X2 with 1mb cache(hard to get by, Amd stopped production) or the x2 3600+ which is in the pipelines! Plus the graphics options i mentioned above are just fine!

If u absolutely must buy a new system RIGHT NOW, then go for the A8n-Vm/csm plus an AMD64 3500+(gr8 value for money) as the bundle is around 10K right now, and if u can find one i ESPECIALLY RECOMMEND the AMD64 3700+ (the only San Diego core) which sports a 1mb L2cache and is as good as a FX-57 when oc! Again terribly hard to get by even oversees, but look out for it! U might just get lucky!



Lastly, for all the hard core gamers out there(id b among them if i had enough cash on me) this must be a useless post, its mostly what v already know! Still, the Graphics cards to go for would b a 7600GT right now, coz ull b seeing a g80 based mid-range card (based on g83 in the 150-200$ range) in November which will kick any 7800GTX or 7900GT right where it hurts the most! So halt all upgrades unless u got cash to waste! And pray Nvidia doesent put out a ****ty lineup like the FX series, though the info n hype suggests a clear Nvidia dominance with the next-gen chpsets!

Jargon Buster:-
____________
--------------

SLI-   Scalable link interface, modified version of 3dfx(if u remember the company) sli, basically two similar(right down to the make and company) cards in parallel processing-like mode (there are four diff ways in which sli is implimented, not important for the n00b to know) and it is, i repeat IS GOOD!
Especially with the 7300Gt suppoting it, plus all the g80 series supporting it!

People here have been going around telling u that two cards in SLI means overkill coz the mobo puts them in 8x pcie instead of the faster 16x, NOT TRUE! Only a select few Nvidia chipset boards support dual pcie 16X slots, and the cards run at full X16 speeds (which doesent make one itty bitty ****ty difference coz x8 in itself is fast enough for all current gen graphics cards, unless u go quad SLI. Hell, even AGP 8X was overkill, for there was neglegible speedup over 4x (do some reserch, the diff is attributed to minor revisions in the core and better driver support, newer bios)
AND u need atleast a Amd64 3500+ to take advantage of sli on anything over 7600gs! Still highly recommended if u can get two galaxy 7300Gt (unlock them to the full g73 core, volt-mod an oc them to 600/1400, easy with the stock Zalman cooling, and watch that x1800GTO die a slow death)


Crossfire: -   ATi's reply to SLI, not as good for the average gamer but definately a strong contender in the enthusiast segment! Why? Coz u can hook up 3 CARDS, and with the latest catalyst drivers u dont even need them to be of the same make or model (though all cards auto adjust to the lowest level card in the triple pairing)
Result? Grate AA, plus HDR with FSAA!!!
Bad? Definately not if ATI can get it to support all the latest games without any hiccups, but ATI cards are costlier in India, so no point going there, unless uve3 got a cousin in the US!
Plus, u can put two cards on graphics and one on Physics processing, thus fully enjoying the effects in xbox 360 based games like the GRAWF etc.
Not generally recommended though!


GDDR3: -  The latest standard in graphics memory interfacing, be it at 128bit(for entry levell to mid range) or 256bit (for mid range to enthusiast)
DO NOT SETTLE FOR ANYTHING LESS! Gddr2 is passe! Obsolete! Gone and forgotten!

GDDR4: -  Will be the next level, not really needed for the entry level though, will make an appearance alongwith the g80 core series!


Dman this is a long post!
One last thing, do not ask me bout OC, do it at your own risk!
Do not ask me about Tweaks, they exist for every game, look for them!
DO not ask ANYBODY for drivers, KNOW ur Graphics card company, go to their website and download the latest WHQL certified drivers for ur OS without a Question!
Do not complain if u fried ur GPU! Be proud to have done so, Join the elite club! PM me!
SLI and Crossfire does not add up your memory! So using a 256mb card in  2xSLi or even 3xCrossfire will still mean that games treat your setup as a 256 MB card (which means no ultra details on GRAWF- god damn their souls to hell for an eternity)

SLI linkboost is good, but not really visible unless u have the absolute best cards in SLI! Dont splurge on motherboards that offer it unless u want the absolute best!

Volt-mods for memory oc on graphics cards arent recommended to the average n00b or a non-engineer! Be happy with the stock, find a factory default overclocked card instead!
Intel chips are factory locked, u cant oc them the easy way! AMD is for newbees plus the stock cooling on amd64 is much better that p4(or even the older AMD XP)

Brand Names are everything in PC's, check out their websites, if its a good company they will have almost everything u need to know online!

Prices are best found out yourself, and on the ground reviewing, after sales support etc are absolute must-haves! If u live in a small town, do not buy directly from a big store in DELHI or Bombay! Instead find out the ground rates there and the places where stuff u need is availible, and THEN get a local computerwallah to get it for u! He might charge u more than what are the ground costs, but its worth the peace of mind, especially as all liablity is his then!

Thats it for now! More later maybe! Do let me know if my one hour's time was of any help to anyone at all!


----------



## samrulez (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> mx 4000 not a dx.8.1 cauz i am using dx.9.0 c currently..ya pixel shader is not supported...butt what about overclocking it ?



Well the hardware does not fully support Dx 9.....But u can install Dx9...Overclocking it won't be of any use.......besides  it can blow up ur card...
But can attempt to tweak it using riva tuner not ntune...etc..


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi all,

here is a query for all u game/graphic cards freaks:
i want a list of games that can run on NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 32MB card.
any reply is highly appreciated. 

im not planning to buy a new card till diwali. so plz dont suggest me to buy a new card.

cheers.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. right now .. NONE .... its just a very low end OpenGL card .. and can barely do good with D3D games ... i'd say .. till diwali .. watch movies ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you might be able to play cricket or fifa


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Sorting out the mess!*



			
				deadsix said:
			
		

> Plus, u can put two cards on graphics and one on Physics processing, thus fully enjoying the effects in xbox 360 based games like the GRAWF etc.


Physics won't be supported on ATI cards for atleast one year, probably more.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wasn't it more like 9months and up?


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx for the replies guyz......actually i m able to play following games on my pc smoothly:

1. quake 3
2. nfs hot pursuit 2
3. gta3 and gta vice city

i m looking for more games that i can play on my old riva tnt2 32mb card, games that were released around the same time as the above mentioned games were released.

plz also answer whether i can play toca race driver 3 or any world war games on this card.

cheers


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here in chennai, delta peripherals says the following cost:
XFX 7900gt - Rs.19,000
Leadtek 7900gt - Rs.19,500

I don't think any of them are OCed (I even got a "What!!!" reply from the dealer for asking about the tripleX edition of xfx).

My old monior will sell for Rs.1800 but I don't know how much my 6600gt will sell for. Hopefully I don't have to spend more than 15K hard cash on the 7900gt.

I am worried about the memory though. In particular, doom3's ultra high quality setting. I know 256MB cards can handle that setting, but, what's really up with that setting?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well hardly any indian dealers know anythings about hardware or software. I dont why companies say that india has lot of talets and blah and blah and so on. I dont see that.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. a 256 MB card that has 256 bit mem. interface , and clocks at over 1200 MHz should be able to handle Doom 3 at Ultra High settings ... even my 6800GS does ...


----------



## invincibul (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an ASUS A7N266-VM Motherboard, AGP-4x Slot, 512 MB DDR RAM, 300W intex power supply, I bought a BIG GeForce 6200 256 MB 64-bit 3d Card. I dont know if my computer supports it. I tried putting it into the AGP 4x slot. The Computer did not boot up at all, but the fans were working. When I removed the Graphics Card, the System booted up. please help!!!


----------



## Jitin (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a P4 2.4 machine
with intel D865GVHZ board
need a low end grafix card supported by Windows XP Media Center
which one should i go for
Regards


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go for a geforce FX 5200 or FX5700


----------



## samrulez (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Jitin said:
			
		

> I have a P4 2.4 machine
> with intel D865GVHZ board
> need a low end grafix card supported by Windows XP Media Center
> which one should i go for
> Regards



Go for a XFX 6200 128MB 128Bit.........


----------



## siriusb (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Now here be the next question. Which company? So far the vendor has only given me a choice between xfx and leadtek. Which of them is the better one? If it was between the xfx xxx edition and the leadtek's extreme edition, I'll go for the xfx first and then leadtek. But I am not sure of the stock ones. Maybe I'll go for the cheaper one (xfx)?


----------



## invincibul (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okay here are the full configurations :
AMD Athlon2000+ XP(1.6 GHz), ASUS A7N266-VM Motherboard, AGP-4x Slot, Hynix 512 MB DDR RAM(400 MHz), 300W Intex power supply, 160GB Seagate HDD, Sony DRU 820A DVD Writer, 32MB Inbuilt GeForce 2MX Integrated Graphics, Windows XP SP2, LG 17' Flatron.

I bought a BIG GeForce 6200 256 MB 64-bit 3d Card. I dont know if my computer supports it. I tried putting it into the AGP 4x slot. The Computer did not boot up at all, but the fans were working. When I removed the Graphics Card, the System booted up.

Should I change the SMPS, Or is the Card not compatible with my configurations.
Please help!!!


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

tnt2 can't play HP2 smoothly, it runs crappy and so will any GTA3 will, forget about GTA 4. Also I think TNT2 was released in 1999 while HP2 in 2002 Q4 and Vice City even after that.

I think if people really want their quesires answered they will need to create individual threads.


----------



## anandrules (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				invincibul said:
			
		

> Okay here are the full configurations :
> AMD Athlon2000+ XP(1.6 GHz), ASUS A7N266-VM Motherboard, AGP-4x Slot, Hynix 512 MB DDR RAM(400 MHz), 300W Intex power supply, 160GB Seagate HDD, Sony DRU 820A DVD Writer, 32MB Inbuilt GeForce 2MX Integrated Graphics, Windows XP SP2, LG 17' Flatron.
> 
> I bought a BIG GeForce 6200 256 MB 64-bit 3d Card. I dont know if my computer supports it. I tried putting it into the AGP 4x slot. The Computer did not boot up at all, but the fans were working. When I removed the Graphics Card, the System booted up.
> ...


 maybe u bought a PCI -E or PCI version of the card. Check the retail box to know if its AGP or smthing else.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ultra High End
Geforce 7950GX2
Geforce 7900GTX SLi
Geforce 7900GTX SLi O
Geforce 7800GTX SLi
Radeon X1800XT Crossfire(I think)
Radeon 512mb X1800XT Crossfire
Radeon X1900XT/XTX Crossfire

Gameplay: 1600*1200 or higher with maximum settings, mosly with AA and AF. Exceptions: Oblivion
System: Get 2-4gb ram and any dual core(preferably Conroe) or Amd 3700-4000 or higher class cpu
Future: Until Dx10 is not required. 
Budget: Rs.35000+
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): Radeon X1900XT Crossfire (don't know price of Master card)

High End
Geforce 7800GTX 512mb O
Geforce 7900GT 512mb
Geforce 7900GTX 
Radeon X1800XT 512mb
Radeon X1900XT
Radeon 1900XTX

Gameplay: 1280*1024/1600*1200 with maximum settings, in most cases AA and AF enabled.
System: Amd 64 3000 to Lower Dual cores with atleast 2gb ram.
Future: Few months easily, around a year should be acceptable.
Budget: Rs.28000+
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): Radeon X1900XT


Extreme Mainstream
Geforce 7900GT
Radeon X1800XT
Radeon X1900GT

Gameplay: 1024*768 or 1280*1024 with maximum or very high ( little less than maximum) settings with some times AA and AF.
System: Amd 64 3000 or higher with 2gb ram.
Future: Around a few months, until the next gen of games isn't released, even then these cards should be fine with many/most games.
Budget: Rs.17500+
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): Geforce 7900GT in India, Radeon X1800XT at newegg


Mainstream
Geforce 7800GT O
Radeon X1800XL O

Gameplay: 1024*768 primarily, sometimes 1280*1024, generally high or maximum settings except in cases like GRAW, Oblivion etc.
System: Any Amd 64 with 2gb ram.
Future: Atmost a few months left, already getting useless cards.
Budget: Around Rs.17000, not worth buying anymore, since you get Extreme Mainstream now for more or less the same cost.
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): Radeon X1800XL, 512mb costed 199$ some time back, no solution for India


Lower Mainstream
Geforce 7600GT
Geforce 6800ULTRA O
Geforce 6800GT/GS (GT O)
Radeon X1800GTO
Radeon X850XT PE O
Radeon X850XT O
Radeon X800XT PE O
Radeon X800XT O
Radeon X800XL O
Radeon X800PRO(I think) O

Gameplay: 1024*768 MED-MAXIMUM
System: Amd 64 or Intel 2.8-3.2 or higher with atleast 1gb ram, 2gb strongle recommended.
Future: Time's up already.
Budget: Rs.10000+(maybe around 11k)
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): 7600GT/X1800GTO


Low end
Geforce 7600GS
Geforce 7300GT GDDR 3
Geforce 6800/LE/XT O
Geforce 6600GT
Radeon X800GTO O
Radeon X800GT O
Radeon X1600PRO(not sure about XT)
Radeon 9800PRO/XT O 
Geforce FX5900/5800/5950 ULTRA O

Gameplay: 800*600 lowest (yet crappy performance in case of 6600GT) to 1024*768 Med(ok-ok)
System: Intel HT 2.8 or Amd Athlon 3000 XP or higher, actually you should get a better cpu becasue the card itself is crap, in above cases the card was fine so the cpu took a back seat.
1gb ram.
Budget: Rs.5000+, maybe more
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): Geforce 7600GS, none recommended actually


Entry Level
Radeon X1300 series
Geforce 6600/LE
Geforce 6200 series
Geforce FX 5900/5800/5950 or lower O
Radeon 9800 O
Radeon 9700PRO O
Geforce 7300GT
Geforce 7300GS


Gameplay: Crappy at any settings for the most intensive games, smoe games should be fine at 800*600/1024*768 low - med.
System: The fastest you can afford( spend it on the card though), but atleast Intel HT or Athlon XP 2500 with 1gb ram.
Budget: Rs.4000-5000 or up or so
Recommended Solution(VFM/Performance): None

Obsolete: O


----------



## siriusb (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Wasn't that list posted by TechBoy in TechEnclave? Why did you post it here, especially when all the members there said this was *rap?


----------



## invincibul (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an AGP Card


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) I am techboy.
2) This is not crap, just tell me what you think is crap in this and I will be ready with my arguments, unless you tell me what you find wrong, who can help you.


----------



## anandrules (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 1) I am techboy.
> 2) This is not crap, just tell me what you think is crap in this and I will be ready with my arguments, unless you tell me what you find wrong, who can help you.


 it definitely is crap dude. If u are gonna tell me that a x850 XT pe or a 7600 GT comes in lower end cards, then i am sry dude u r mistaken.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT is a lower mainstream card.

1) The last gen of games like BF2, MW etc are not completely forgotton by now.

2) The next gen of games like GRAW, Oblivion and the games of the near future haven't completely settled in by now.

From last gen point of view 7600GT and X850XT PE are upper mainstream or mainstream cards, but from next gen point of view they are low end card.

Since right now we are between the 2 gens therefore I asy that they are lower mainstream, not low end.

A 7600GT can play GRAW at 1024*768 medium, that too these are maximum settings, you might like to play lower. It canplay Oblivion at 10X7 Med, all this points out to it being a lower mainstream card. Even FEAR runs good only at 10X7 MAX no soft shadows


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how is nvidia quadro fx 3400??
price and performance???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 1) I am techboy.
> 2) This is not crap, just tell me what you think is crap in this and I will be ready with my arguments, unless you tell me what you find wrong, who can help you.



Sorry dude .. nice work ... but its CR*P .... sorry .. but this is what u feel and this is not running the market ... u need to check ur definitions on mid-range and low-range cards ... go home and do some other work ...

Damm . am i angry on u to make me read through that whole post .. phew ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am not wrong, a mainstream card imo should play all/most games at 10X7 MAX, what is the minimum card required to do that today, a 7600GT doesn't do enough. I am not wrong, the truth is always bitter.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT doesn't eeh ??? which games would u mention ???


----------



## akshayt (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

FEAR: 10X7 MAX no aa no soft shadows
GRAW: 10X7 med or low to med
Oblivion: 10X7 Med
SS2: can't do 10X7 Max
Everquest 2: can't do 10X7 max, actually probably none can
Quake 4: 10X7 High(not ultra)
don't know of Timeshift,but I am doubtful again

max doesn't include aa directly


----------



## anandrules (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> FEAR: 10X7 MAX no aa no soft shadows
> GRAW: 10X7 med or low to med
> Oblivion: 10X7 Med
> SS2: can't do 10X7 Max
> ...


 oho u think so?? gimme some reliable benchmarks then.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> FEAR: 10X7 MAX no aa no soft shadows
> GRAW: 10X7 med or low to med
> Oblivion: 10X7 Med
> SS2: can't do 10X7 Max
> ...



hey akshayt y u wanna prove  wrongpoint when most of here knwo that u copy teh stuff from someother forums and also most of what u say is crap...
sorry if i have hurt u...but cant help....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have played and have first hand experience , not like you unexperienced ones who rely only on benchies, benchies lie a lot, I say this with experience.

Please tell me after you actually play the game, else keep quiet.


----------



## anandrules (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> I have played and have first hand experience , not like you unexperienced ones who rely only on benchies, benchies lie a lot, I say this with experience.
> 
> Please tell me after you actually play the game, else keep quiet.


 oh so u are saying that you have played all the latest games on all the GPU's available in the market? Even if u have, seems like u have a pentium 1 .


----------



## steelwin (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Friends..,

i have a motherboard of Intel 810 chipset. I recently purchased an AGP 8x Nvidia GeForce 4 MX440 with 64mb memory in it.

 I have P-III processor and my board have onboard graphics so they don't have AGP Slot for my board. But I have PCI slots in my system .

 Is it possible for me to connect the card to my PCI slots with any source..., may be by using any external converter for converting PCI to AGP.

Please help me !!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@steelwin
No u can't....PCI to AGP converter no available.
By the way u could get PCI gfx card but don't expect huge performance gain.

Here is the sample of a PCI gfx card *cgi.ebay.in/Geforce-FX-5200-128MB-...8QQihZ001QQcategoryZ96878QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## akshayt (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I haven't played all games, but some games, also I have only played those games on one or more of the three Radeon 1900XTX, Geforce 7600GT, Geforce 6600GT or worse cards


----------



## akshayt (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I haven't played all games, but some games, also I have only played those games on one or more of the three Radeon 1900XTX, Geforce 7600GT, Geforce 6600GT or worse cards


----------



## hellrider (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> FEAR: 10X7 MAX no aa no soft shadows
> GRAW: 10X7 med or low to med
> Oblivion: 10X7 Med
> SS2: can't do 10X7 Max
> ...



If this is the case for 7600GT,

Wat abt this

My 6600GT can play Oblivion smoothly with most of the  settings turned high in 1024x768 res with bloom enabled, while antialiasing is turned off & shadow details is turned to low, & specular distance turned to medium!!

I can run FEAR in high settings in 1024x768res with avg of 43 fps . Only things I hav turned  off r soft shadows, Antialiasing, Anisotropic filtering n' vertical sync, while I hav turned volumetric light density to medium!!

So the post is quite misleading!!


----------



## akshayt (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I too have a 6600GT and FEAR demo, I played it on a little lower settings but it wasn't that smooth, just playable, when I talk of playing the game at a prticular setting it is almost perfect, in the sense that how much ever more power ful system you get you won't get increase in performance much that is noticeable to the eye.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please someone post CURRENT prices of these-
7900 GT 
7600 GT
7600 GS
Also remember to write the compant of which the card is.
WHAT DO YA ALL RECOMMEND-    7600 GS   or 7600 GT.
Am talkin bout' BANG FOR THE BUCK.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> FEAR: 10X7 MAX no aa no soft shadows
> GRAW: 10X7 med or low to med
> Oblivion: 10X7 Med
> SS2: can't do 10X7 Max
> ...



Dude ?? U suffering from some brain illness ?? Or ur like this right from birth ???

Don't u understand english ??? Ur review (inc. ur observation too) is bull**it .. 7600GT can hangle all the above games at 1280*1024 , 2x aa ... and inc. Oblivion too .. donno about Everquest 2 .. but not interested either ...

Either u ran the 7600GT u tested with a P3 700 MHz , or ur 7600GT was a 4 pipeline card with ddr mem. ...  u better go and rebench .. and probably test ur eyes a bit .. i think you took some wrong readings .... the 7600GT can infact can be almost like a 7800GT in 3DMark with a bit of oc'ing .....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

3D mark has no meaning.
I ran on 3200 Venice with 2gb ram.
I am not incorrect, you are, if you live in Delhi then meet the guy and then tell me about his comp.

7600GT: 10.5k and up
7900GT: 17.5k and up
7600GS: 7k

It all depends upon your budget.
Recommended: 7900GT
You can play most games at 12X10 MAX, more intensive games will run at 10X7 with out AA.
7900GT will be ok for future as well. 7600GT won't be able to take the games of the near future.
7600GT will be much slower and and 7600GS will be even slower.

Another alternative:
X1800GTO around 7600GT, a bit more expensive.

Get a 7900GT if you can, if you can't then come back to discuss details.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 7900GT
> You can play most games at 12X10 MAX, more intensive games will run at 10X7 with out AA.



Hmm .. seems u think 100 fps is the min. u need to play a game .. no wonder u recommend 1024*768 without AA for a 7900GT ... 

Hey btw .. u work in the R&D for nVidia or something ?? Also .. if u pay for the travel expenses for me to go to Delhi .. i'd surely give a visit ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

10X7 MAX no AA for games like Serious Sam 2, GRAW, Oblivion and the games of the near future.

Each game has an average required. 
MW: 38-42 fps
COD2: pereferably 45fps or more
UT and the like: 50-60fps atleast
FEAR: 35-45 min, 45-60 better

Also bear in mind the avg fps isn't enough, you need a decent minimum fps as well.
also, keep in mind these were mostly on Amd FX60, a normal cpu may get a little less fps. maybe even upto 10-20% in many cases.
*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x1800gto.html
*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x1800gto_18.html
*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x1800gto_19.html
*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x1900gt_11.html


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

---------
@akshayt
I didnt ask u what cards can play what games,but thanks for the price.
---------
What brand(XFX,Gainward.....) do ya all recommend for-
1. 7600GS                                               2. 7600 GT                                  3. 7900 GT
Also tell me if i can get eVGA in India or not,cuz thats my favourite brand.
One more,is BFG av. in India or not,cuz thats my 2nd favourite brand.
If both r not av.,then can i buy eVGA or BFG GC online.If yes,how much will i have to pay extra for shipping n all that.
Thanks.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> ---------
> @akshayt
> 
> What brand(XFX,Gainward.....) do ya all recommend for-
> ...



Get XFX coz it reliable,stable,well priced and  easily available in all shops...


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASKING SECOND TIMES
how is nvidia quadro fx 3400??
price and performance???


----------



## akshayt (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You will not find eVga or BFG. BIG 6600GT I read is BFG oem, but this doesn't mean for all cards, atleast that is what I think.

Anyway, get:
XFX
Leadtek
Asus

Quadro is not meant for gaming, it is meant for pro graphics, you will probably have a hard time finding it in india, even if you do it might be very very expensive, no accurate idea of price though. maybe even 50-60k or more for such cards.

review of many pro cards, but not quadro 3400 here, google it
*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/quadrofx-vs-firegl.html


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ samrulez 
@ akshayt
Thanks,i knew everyone will say XFX,its the only best choice for us Indians.
But i wish evga or bfg makes an entry in india,that would sure be gr8.
Just look at the pricing\performance of evga cards and one is sure to be spellbound.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I own a 6600GT and have around 10K in hand... I want to buy a 7600Gt by selling my 6600GT... Is 7600GT worth this change ..... should i buy it or wait a while n let prices of 7900GT come down a little cos i m not facing any problems with my 6600gt as i have X2 4200+ on Asus A8NE -SLI with 1 GB Corsair RAM...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes yes. ... 7600GT is like 2*6600GT ... get a 7600GT now .. and then later get a G80/G81 when they're released ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT > 6600GT SLi overall imo.

why did you get X2 4200 with 6600GT, rather get amd 3000 64 with radeon 1900XT. 

Anyway, I suggest:
sell the CPU and try to get around 10-12k from it, in a few days prices will fall by a very very large margin, you have to do all this now. Sell your mobo if you think that gives more than 7-8k.
Sell your ram becasue corsair value select will give you problem with that mobo and if you have xms then that will sell for a significan amount, whether or not you upgrade anything , you can't use corsair value select, me too had problem with asus mobo, not this one, but this series will probly give you problems.
CPU: 10-12k
MB  : assume 7k now, depepends on the price of new mobo, if you get less than 6500-7000 then don't sell, no point
RAM: 3k for value select
graphic card: 4k
you have:10k
total: almost 30k

Get Amd 64 3000 - 3500 ( rs5700 for 3500)
asus a8n e for around 5500 if you need
2X1gb ddr 400 transcend (consult me about chips) : 7.8-10k depending upon place etc, try to get in 8500
Radeon X1800GTO for the rest
later you sell your Amd 64 3000 and get X2 3800 or Intel Conroe.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

He already has a X2 4200+ .. why would he sell it off ?? RU nuts ??


----------



## Geforce (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I woulld recommend you wait till the price of 7900GT comes around 14k mark.

Right now you can "play" all the games with that card actually (except oblivion at med-high) ....so whats the point upgrading to quickly.....

performance wise: 2*7600GT = 7900GT (cost wise: 2*12.5k=25k > 18k )

So buy 7900GT after a while. In future when Directx10 games hit the market 7900GT will be able to handle those games much better than 7600GT. Also you have an SLI system ..... just think of the power of 2*7900GT sometime in future.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. Oblivion can be tweaked to run on the 7600GT properly .. i ran the game at 1280*768 , 4xaa , Bloom , maxed settings with a tweaked ini .. and it ran smooth enough ... >25 fps outside (quite good) .. and over 70 fps indoors ... and the 7600GT does almost the same .. so its quite a good opt for now ...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok guys i am getting a 7600GT tomorrow.....  just confused over MSI and XFX.... i think i'll go with XFX....

mind changed... MSI one is better... better cooling...  silent... and hence great for overclocking..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI and XFX.....is there any price difference btw them for their 7600GTs.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI is cheaper,  but the default core speed is 580 and only 2 year full warranty.. but has  great cooling and also has VIVO

XFX has double lifetime warranty,  has core clock speed 590 by default..
so at default speed XFX is a bit faster... just a little bit, not practically differentiable..


BUT MSI, this baby is made to be overclocked... so if u are not an overclocker.. XFX is good..

and XFX looks great MSI looks bad... but i still prefer MSI

MSI is cheaper,  but the default core speed is 580 and only 2 year full warranty.. but has  great cooling and also has VIVO

XFX has double lifetime warranty,  has core clock speed 590 by default..
so at default speed XFX is a bit faster... just a little bit, not practically differentiable..


BUT MSI, this baby is made to be overclocked... so if u are not an overclocker.. XFX is good..

and XFX looks great MSI looks bad... but i still prefer MSI


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i asked the price and u gave ur comments twice...lol...anyways,thanks.
ok,tell me the price difference now.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> MSI and XFX.....is there any price difference btw them for their 7600GTs.



this questions just asked if there is any price diff.. and i told you that...

well i am getting MSI 7600GT for 11k and XFX one for 11.5k


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 7600GT > 6600GT SLi overall imo.
> 
> why did you get X2 4200 with 6600GT, rather get amd 3000 64 with radeon 1900XT.
> 
> ...




I am NOT selling my CPU for a mere AMD 3000+ this is the best thing i ever had in my life...Along with A8NE-SLI mobo and 6600GT it gives great performance.... As i said I am not facing any problems right now... Its just that i have got 10,000 bucks in my hand i want to invest it somewhere in my comp....I have 560GB hdd so buying another is no use.... And as someone said he can't run FEAR on above 1024x768 resolution on 6600gt based card.... I tried it at 1024x768 high settings with AF at 4x n AA at 2x and got an average of 52-55 fps.... I prefer to wait till price comes down


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I am NOT selling my CPU for a mere AMD 3000+ this is the best thing i ever had in my life...Along with A8NE-SLI mobo and 6600GT it gives great performance.... As i said I am not facing any problems right now... Its just that i have got 10,000 bucks in my hand i want to invest it somewhere in my comp....I have 560GB hdd so buying another is no use.... And as someone said he can't run FEAR on above 1024x768 resolution on 6600gt based card.... I tried it at 1024x768 high settings with AF at 4x n AA at 2x and got an average of 52-55 fps.... I prefer to wait till price comes down



@samanvya_ad : Don't listen to that guy .. he probably lost his nuts ...

Also .. the A8N-E is not an SLi mobo .... its a nForce 4 ultra mobo , not and nForce4 SLi mobo .. For 10k's i'd suggest u to get a 7600GT (should cost a tad more) ... thats almost like 2*6600GT ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) Amd 3000 + Geforce 7600GT will easily beat his system. PERIOD 7900GT will be even better.
Just have a look at how much the processor affects your games.

*xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/cpu-games2.html
*firingsquad.com/hardware/fear_cpu_performance/
*firingsquad.com/hardware/half_life_2_cpu_shootout/
*firingsquad.com/hardware/oblivion_athlon_64_x2_fx_cpu_performance/
*www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html

Compare this to the amount of difference a better GPU can make to you. Then that mere 3000+ will beat your X2, even if you had X2 4800 and imaginarily oced to 6000+ speeds.


2) Don't wait for 7900GT to come down to 14k in prices.
a)I don't think that this is going to happen very soon and you need an upgradation immediately.
b)By the time it comes down to that price you will need to upgrade to something better, that waiting is only recommended if you are going to use your 7900GT for around 1.5-2yrs or so.
c)14k is not very far away from todays prices.

3) You can't play any game at maxed settings with that card.
FEAR : 10X med
MW: 10X7 med - high
Oblivion: 800*600 low as per firingsquad.com
GRAW: crap at 800*600 lowest
Timeshift: 1024*768 low to med
Quke 4: 10X7 med i think should be ok

your card is not ok. PERIOD

4) 7900GTX>7600GT SLi>7900GT

5) None of todays cards will be ok at handling Dx 10 games, all current cards will run them in Dx 9 mode and the only cards which will actually be able to even consider running them well may be 1900xt or atmost 7900gtx class. 7900GT and 1800xt might be able to do ok. don't expect anything much out of a 7600gt in dx 10.

If you buy a 7900GT it is only to play current games, not future games, atmost near future.

6)XFX is a very good buy at 11500 for 7600GT I think, the cheapest i have heard is 10.5k. xfx has double lifetime in USA, in India it should be only 3yrs.

7)I don't think there will be much if at all diff in 7600GT overclockability, if you get the same cooling, but should be fine.


8) @ rahul, what do you want to know?

9)6600GT can't give ok performance even with Intel X6800. at least if you play at 10X7 or higher with high/maxed settings.

10) A8N E is neforce 4 ultra, but it has good oc, stable and a good mobo, decent price.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 3) You can't play any game at maxed settings with that card.
> FEAR : 10X med
> MW: 10X7 med - high
> Oblivion: 800*600 low as per firingsquad.com
> ...



Are u nuts ?? Oh sorry u lost them .. oops .... 



> Amd 3000 + Geforce 7600GT will easily beat his system. PERIOD 7900GT will be even better.
> Just have a look at how much the processor affects your games.



Ofcourse it'll beat the X2 4200+ with the 6600GT , the 7600GT is twice as good as the 6600GT is not less ... phew ,,, ur indeed insane .. u need to get laid dude ... imagine the the 7600GT with the X2 4200+ dumbo ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Even a Amd 3000 64 Venice + 7900GT > X2 4200 + 7600GT


----------



## birbal (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello guys,
This XFX Geforce 7300GS model is available in Mumbai ?

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150128
Or please recommend me any other good models.
My vendor has only Bigmake 7300GS ? how is this model ?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7300GT preferably GDDR3


----------



## pop143 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*i want to know the performance of ""

XFX GeForce FX 5200 256MB AGP 8x"""" card in good recent games?? can i go fo it..?? is it valuable to get this card..???? *

if not , wots the good card availaible for 5-6 k rs ..in the market..!!


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok i just got the XFX nVidia 7600GT for 11.5k

enjoying it


----------



## birbal (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please any one can suggest me good garphic card under 5 K. I am not hardcore gamer so can compromise with performance.
Please give me exact brand & model number & also suggest me good shop to buy from Lamington road other than Prime ABGB.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Even a Amd 3000 64 Venice + 7900GT > X2 4200 + 7600GT



everybody knows that its better , coz of the 7900GT u fkr .. that doesn't mean u own a X2 4200+ and sell it to get a 3000+ ... what went wrong when ur born ?? u are really sick ??? Why am i even answering ur post ....


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lol... 

anyhow just for u guys knowledge if someone goes to get a 7600GT

the guys here are dumb and will not be able to give u info about the cards..

u wont get the big cooler MSI card atleast in kolkata... also not the 590/1600 XFX one, we got only the cheapest alternatives in india, at high rates...

both the MSI and XFX one are 560/1400 and i got the XFX one


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX has really awesome cards .. and those surely do 600/1600 ..


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Man ,are you sane?

If amd 3000 with 7900GT beats the x4200, then why can't he sell it, after all the final thing we try to achive is max performance.

Fx 5200 can't play the latest games or for that matter many games that were released a year ago and even some games that were released even before even at the lowest settings.

Even Doom3 which was released maybe 1.5-2yrs ago will run crap even at the lowest settings.

You can't play todays games with a FX 5200.

At minimum you should get 6600GT or above.


----------



## shellgame (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is the best graphics card costing around 10000?How much does 
7600gt & 7900gt cost?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT: 10.5k or up
7900GT : 17.5k or up


----------



## ritwickgupta (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi techies.........
i am in a mood to buy a 7900gt card but hav got very bad reviews for it. ppl hav told me that it fails in a month or so. shud i go for it or not?????? which is another gud alternative????? i guess there is 3 yrs warrnty in xfx gpx cards???? wudnt it b safe then??????
help me plz


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have FX 5200 128 MB.
I have overclocked it from 250(C)-333(M)   to    320(C),450(M) and i have played every game on it.
Here r some of latest games(in terms of graphics) and the settings i have played them on at near or more than 30 FPS.........

---Doom 3 n ROE............High quality at 800*600(everything ON except Shadows).---Just believe this......i still got 26FPS...playable.
---Quake 4...........Same settings as Doom 3.....but better performance.Kudos to ID.
---NFS Most Wanted.........Medium quality at 800*600(by keeping some latest  settings like Bloom,Blur OFF).
---Half Life 2 and Episode One.......1024*768...(DirectX 8-hardware level)Most details at high settings but 1 or 2 settings like Water detail,Shader model detail at medium.
---F.E.A.R...........800*600(i tweaked this game SO MUCH that i cant discuss all the settings i got into....i took more than 4-5 hours tweaking it) and at a little low than Medium settings,i got a little low than 30 FPS.
---Call Of Duty 2......1024*768( DirectX 8 )ALL the settings at Max except Shadows(it was possible cuz its at DirectX 8 level).
---The LoTR The BFME.....800*600 at some settings OFF and few settings at Medium.
---POP trilogy.....1024*768 at High Settings and only 2 or 3 settings at Off/Low.
---GTA San Andreas....1024*786 at Low settings.
---Farcry.....800*600 at Medium settings(This also tweaked SO MUCH that i cant discuss all the settings here).
---Halo.....800*600, some effects at Medium settings n Low settings n 1 or 2 at High settings.

So u can expect an FX 5200(Overclocked as mine is) to run some good games even today although turning LATEST GRAPHICAL EFFECTS at LOW/OFF and some COMMON EFFECTS st MEDIUM and VERY FEW at HIGH and still get a gr8 gaming experience.
I think my G C can still get me thru 5 or 6 months,THE TIME when a game will barely be able to run at 640*480 and lowest settings and i think games like Gears Of War/Crysis/Halo 2 can do that.
But what the heck,that was what i thought before the release of Quake 4 n F.E.A.R.
So,this was it.....now i'll be going for Oblivion n Adv. Warf. n Prey and give them a shot.
---Peace---


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) You haved oced quite a lot.
2) 30 fps is not enough for each game. Also there is a significant diff between 26 and 30 since you are already getting so low fps.
3) Please mention your entire system.
4) How are you calculating the fps? Are you actually playing it as well to meansure how smooth is it?

AFAIK doom 3 runs crap on a fx 5200 at 640*480 low, the settings you mention, to play at those you need a radeon 9700pro or atleast a 9600pro. Also, 30fps is not enough for doom3. The very very minimum is 40-50fps for doom3. I would recommend 50-60fps for a game like doom3 and quake 4 though. So your first point doesn't make sense, 
1) You are only getting 2/3 or half the minimum fps.
2) You are not able to give enough proof for these observations which are unheard of.

I also ran Quake 4 or its demo and Quake 4 demo was much much worse than Doom3. I was playing Doom3 at 12X10 UQ and Quake 4 at 10X7 High, so what you are saying can't be true. You will need to justify your claims.

MW needs atleast 38-42 fps for smooth gameplay. Also, to play at those settigns you will atleast need a 9600pro class.

HL2 automatically turns to dx 8 or dx 8.1 whatever it is on FX cards, if you force dx 9 you will see. Anyway, I doubt whether a FX 5200 can do as much.

FEAR CANNOT run on a FX 5200 at 800*600 even lowest, to play at those settings you will need atleast a 9600 level card if not more. Please tell us about your tweaking.

COD2 has Dx 9 and Dx 7 mode, no DX 8 AFAIK.

Don't know about LOTR.

San Andreas should be crap at any setting , right? 10X7 low is unlikely.

To play Fear Cry at those settings a 
FX 5200 is pretty less. May ve aradeon 9600 class will be ok.

Please justify your claims using FRAPS. Play each game for 5 min and show us the file in which you record it.

You can't expect a FX 5200 to play todays games at any settings.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) You haved oced quite a lot.
2) 30 fps is not enough for each game. Also there is a significant diff between 26 and 30 since you are already getting so low fps.
3) Please mention your entire system.
4) How are you calculating the fps? Are you actually playing it as well to meansure how smooth is it?

AFAIK doom 3 runs crap on a fx 5200 at 640*480 low, the settings you mention, to play at those you need a radeon 9700pro or atleast a 9600pro. Also, 30fps is not enough for doom3. The very very minimum is 40-50fps for doom3. I would recommend 50-60fps for a game like doom3 and quake 4 though. So your first point doesn't make sense, 
1) You are only getting 2/3 or half the minimum fps.
2) You are not able to give enough proof for these observations which are unheard of.

I also ran Quake 4 or its demo and Quake 4 demo was much much worse than Doom3. I was playing Doom3 at 12X10 UQ and Quake 4 at 10X7 High, so what you are saying can't be true. You will need to justify your claims.

MW needs atleast 38-42 fps for smooth gameplay. Also, to play at those settigns you will atleast need a 9600pro class.

HL2 automatically turns to dx 8 or dx 8.1 whatever it is on FX cards, if you force dx 9 you will see. Anyway, I doubt whether a FX 5200 can do as much.

FEAR CANNOT run on a FX 5200 at 800*600 even lowest, to play at those settings you will need atleast a 9600 level card if not more. Please tell us about your tweaking.

COD2 has Dx 9 and Dx 7 mode, no DX 8 AFAIK.

Don't know about LOTR.

San Andreas should be crap at any setting , right? 10X7 low is unlikely.

To play Fear Cry at those settings a 
FX 5200 is pretty less. May ve aradeon 9600 class will be ok.

Please justify your claims using FRAPS. Play each game for 5 min and show us the file in which you record it.

You can't expect a FX 5200 to play todays games at any settings.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends, that for the info abt usiing fx 5200 ; sure it wud be helpful to all;

am just planning to buy a low range card and us it at max level and throw off...

all ue reveiw was fine; thanks byee


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pop, low end:

6600GT
7300GT
class

Entry Level:
Geforce 6600
Geforce 7300GS
class

as for 7900GT as long as you are buying from India, let warranty take care of you, go ahead


----------



## samrulez (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> hi friends, that for the info abt usiing fx 5200 ; sure it wud be helpful to all;
> 
> am just planning to buy a low range card and us it at max level and throw off...
> 
> all ue reveiw was fine; thanks byee



Well....FX 5200 is ..... so get atlest a 6200 or 6600...the price difference won't be much.....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ akshayt-
u just have to believe it,but if u dont,what the heck,i dont care.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Top 10 Graphics cards*

Top 10 Graphics Cards:

01)nVidia GeForce 7900 GTX
02)ATI Radeon X1900
03)ATI Radeon X1800 XT
04)nVidia GeForce 7800 GTX
05)nVidia GeForce 6800 GT
06)ATI Radeon X850 XT
07)nVidia GeForce 6600 GT
08)ATI Radeon X1600 XT
09)ATI Radeon X700
10)ATI Radeon X1300 Pro

Waiting for comments....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Top 10graphics cards: 100% incorrect all I can say

Now I give you a list of top 10 cards which are mostly better in most games than the successor and in most cases the one I would choose. I am not mentioning overclocked versions.

Geforce 7900GX2 : Quad SLi( I think 4 cards stacked on one)


Geforce 7950GX2 : Two underclocked 7900GTXs stacked on on


Radeon X1900XTX 
Radeon X1900XT
Geforce 7900GTX

Radeon X1800XT 512mb
Geforce 7900GT 512mb/Geforce 7800GTX 512mb(not recommended and obsolete)


Radeon X1800XT 256mb
Geforce 7900GT 256mn ( Geforce 7800GTX 256mb, not recommended and obsolete)

Two gap represents that the cards lie in a completely different league while one gap represents that they lie in a different league but with less difference than with 2 gaps as an overall buying point of view and all.


----------



## birbal (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys,
I am getting brand new XFS 7300GS for Rs 3000.00 ...should I get it for this price ? I am not hardcore gammer but I guess I can play few games on this card also.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So what should i do... wait a little for price of 7900GT to come down or sell my 6600GT n get a 7600GT....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

By the time the price of a 7900GT comes down either better cards will be available for more or less the same price or that card would not longer be considered that good or if neither of the two happen, then some thing around the corner will make you feel outdated.

Get a 7900GT now. if you really have money problems then instead of 7900GT get a 1800GTO


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Top 10graphics cards: 100% incorrect all I can say


100%???why?u break my heart pal 



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Now I give you a list of top 10 cards which are mostly better in most games than the successor and in most cases the one I would choose. I am not mentioning overclocked versions.
> Geforce 7900GX2 : Quad SLi( I think 4 cards stacked on one)
> Geforce 7950GX2 : Two underclocked 7900GTXs stacked on on


U got any comparison charts where these 2-3 month old graphics cards r compared with older ones?



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Radeon X1900XTX
> Radeon X1900XT
> Geforce 7900GTX
> Radeon X1800XT 512mb
> ...


Surprise!!! please find all these in my post too.......................


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> So what should i do... wait a little for price of 7900GT to come down or sell my 6600GT n get a 7600GT....



that's what i did just 2 days back... got a 7600GT, and sold my 6600GT

if u wait.. 6600GT will further  get cheaper and u'll loose money, and 7600GT can handle almost everything right now...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes yes .. the 7600GT is quite a good choice for now ... sell of the 6600GT ... 7900GT can be skipped ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your articles.

*www.tomshardware.com/2006/05/15/graphics_card_buyers_guide_2006_part3/

*www.tomshardware.com/site/vgacharts/index.html

*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x1900xt.html

*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/nvidia-gf7950gx2.html

*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x800gto16.html

*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/games-2005.html


----------



## trigger_happy (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys...........is it viable to overclock an XFX 5200? also how is it done?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you may be able to oc but still not play the most intensive games of today, actualy even medium extensive games will crush your card really bad.


----------



## cyberzook (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Suggest a card for a budget of 8k. AGP8x.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				proxnet said:
			
		

> i have an Intel i845GL motherboard/chipset. I want to know whether i can install any add-on gfx cards. If yes, then which ones(eg.PCI,AGP,PCI-e)
> 
> Thanx




i also have an i845Gl chipset-mobo is  MSI-6526 ;

i dont have any PCI-e or agp slots.. 

to plug a graphics in PCI face..is advisable..?? wot abt performance..???

is there any other way to put an agp card in my mobo..??

can u help me guys..??

bye


----------



## samrulez (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> i also have an i845Gl chipset-mobo is  MSI-6526 ;
> 
> i dont have any PCI-e or agp slots..
> 
> ...



Well....u cannot add a AGP or PCIe card in u r system........try to get a PCI based one.....but the performance will be very very poor.....try getting a PCI  FX5200


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Suggest a card for a budget of 8k. AGP8x.



6600GT ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you don't have AGP or PCI E:
then jut upgrade, PCI may be a bit more expensive, difficult to find and crappy performance, that old a system can any not play todays games, so there is not much point, rather upgrade the entire rig.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> 6600GT ...



is AGP 6600GT this much costlier

one gan get a 6800XTreme  or 7600GS PCI-E for this much


----------



## akshayt (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6600GT is a competitor of 6800XT if not better, a good 6800XT OC 256mb should beat a 6600GT 128mb by a noticeable margin though.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800XT is better than the 6600GT .. specially on the AGP platform , coz the core is nv42 one , and can be clocked pretty high ...


----------



## cyberzook (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can u guys verify the exact price of XFX 6600 GT for me.. (11k somebody told me which I think is very wrong).
I have Frontech 300 W SMPS. I think I have to upgrade this too.. 
How much is the price of Antec SmartPower 350 SMPS ?
Thanx


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6600 GT is 6750+vat
Antec 350w SMPS around 2500


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the price of 7600GT n 7900GT (& also plain 7900 if available)


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT 10950+vat in kolkata


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm..well can somebody suggest me choosing between 6600GT and 7600GT?? My budget is around 11000/- .
And yes,one more thing,i mean an AGP card!! 
Thanks.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no 7600GT for AGP ... u can wait as the 7600's agp ver. are on their way ...


----------



## rskbug (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600gt all the way,,


----------



## akshayt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GT will be around 17-18k at the lowest possible price.

rather getting antec sp350, consider getting cooler master 430 for 2700 or so

7600GT is only for PCI E as of now.

7600GT is much much better than 6600GT or for that matter even better than a 6800GT.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which brand of 7600GT.. as prices vary a lot... how is BIG 7600 gt n FORSA 7600GT


----------



## akshayt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nobody should buy a 6600GT PCI E brand new, rather get a 7600GS for more or less the same price which kicks its ass.
7600GS is around 7k.

Forsa and BIG are the worst brands to opt for, imo.
get xfx, if not then leadtek, if not then asus, it also depends upon importer and all,  xfx: best support, from rashi


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

then why is ASUS so expensive... and also... BIG n FORSA are dirt cheap... infact much much cheaper than XFX... we can definately find some 7900 series of BIG at price of 7600GT from ASUS....


----------



## rskbug (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BIG and Forsa are Indian companies

but r they reliable ?
and also do they have overclocking potentials ?

Recently read a review of xfx 7300gt ddr2.. the memory and core overlclocked by over 20%
but the Forsa 7300gt, review by anandtech, memory didnot overclock by more than 5 %


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rskbug said:
			
		

> BIG and Forsa are Indian companies


Dude Forsa isn't an Indian brand but a Hong Kong based company which also goes by the name of Geniman International Limited.They are authorised Nvidia solutions and have just recently made their entry into our market offering cards are lower prices.


----------



## rskbug (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I thought Forsa was an Indian company...

But the that doesnot answer my question..
are BIG graphic cards as good as the other well established brands like XFX, Gigabyte etc ?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BIG i think doesn't make its own cards, and its prices are not much cheaper than those of the top brands.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> BIG i think doesn't make its own cards, and its prices are not much cheaper than those of the top brands.



Agreed that products of BIG aren't too great in performance or overclocking but then they are dirt cheap.... Dude when i bought my ASUS 6600GT nearly an 10 months ago i got it for 11900 while at that time BIG's 6600gt was 8900... and performance wise it was little lesser than Asus card.... and as of now... FORSA 7600GS is around 8000 while ASUS 7600GS is around 10000.... I called a dealer in Nehruplace for prices....


----------



## rskbug (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

latest price of the BIG 7600gs is 7000rs - Nehru place


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guyz, I am a very casual gamer. Not a hard core gamer like you people. 
I searched and gathered data by searching but thought to get exact graphics card according to my requirements from u experts. So here are my requirements:

1) I *dont* play games like Doom3,Unreal, Quake which require high FPS.

2) Want to play games like Splinter Cell,Hitman: Blood money, Half Life 2 , NFS Series and Godfather and other games which has good storyline.

3) It is sufficient if it gives even *medium performance* at 800x600.

4) It must be *AGp 8X card (1.5V). I have AMD Athlon XP 2800+, 512MB RAM, Nforce2 ISP chipset motherboard(With onboard Geforce4MX Gfx card).*

5)It must be within *6000Rs. * And also please mention how much RAM it has. For eg: 6600GT 256MB RAM. If possible mention the price.

* Also mention which brand to buy which is available in Bangalore (If you know) like XFX, Nvidia, Ati etc.*


----------



## samrulez (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 6600GT 128MB........it would be under 6k.....the 256MB version would be better....if u can...then go for the 256MB version....


----------



## rskbug (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hard_rock, you should buy a 7300gt ddr2 card.

Samrulez, 6600gt costs more than 7k.


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanx guys, do you know approx. price of 7300GT. Because I searched the forum and got a link. www.computerwarehousepricelist.com
 According to it:

256 MB GF  6600  DDR2 -Rs. 5400	
128 MB GF  6600 GT DDR3 - 7500	
256 MB GF  6600 GT DDR3 - 9100	
256 MB GF  6800 GT DDR3 - 9950	

so Non GT version of 6600 is cheaper... What is the difference between GT and Non GT versions.. Is there any CONSIDERABLE difference. Can I opt for that... Or will I get 7300 at around same price.


----------



## ashfame (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GT version has higher clock speeds (GPU & memory) which means better performance.
* See this *
*img462.imageshack.us/img462/340/gfxcardsspecsoh9.jpg


----------



## rskbug (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hard_rock said:
			
		

> Thanx guys, do you know approx. price of 7300GT. Because I searched the forum and got a link. www.computerwarehousepricelist.com
> According to it:
> 
> 256 MB GF  6600  DDR2 -Rs. 5400
> ...



7300gt ddr2 performance is close to that of the 6600gt's.
the thing is 7300gt ddr2 costs only 5900rs (xfx or msi- nehru place) and 6600gt costs in 7k range.

but if you can buy the ddr3 version.. the go for it.


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wow... Thanx man for that spec pic. and RSKBUG..So which one will u recommend me the BEST BUY for that money... 7300GT or 6600 Non GT 256MB. How is 6800 GS in comparision with these and how much it costs..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey,get 7300GT,this is my best advice to ya.


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK... Will u please tell me the price of 7300GT?
 Hey now I checked the model on nvidia website
*www.nvidia.com/page/7300_features.html
 Is it only available for PCI-E Express? Coz I have only AGP 8X, 1.5V support. Give me some details...


----------



## rskbug (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hard_rock said:
			
		

> Wow... Thanx man for that spec pic. and RSKBUG..So which one will u recommend me the BEST BUY for that money... 7300GT or 6600 Non GT 256MB. How is 6800 GS in comparision with these and how much it costs..



7300gt ddr3 .. but its not available right now in India..
only the ddr2 version is available... 
if u want to max returns for ur money.. wait for the DDR3.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BIG is not dirt cheap, at the moment it is priced at par with others, more or less the same.

Also who says that it has to lack in performance, it might by 2-3% and it might not, depending upon the manufacturer, similaryl you can't say whether it ocs well or not, 7600GT acc to techtree ocs and to me that much oc is not very less.

leadtek 7600gs is for 6500+tax

most/all geforce 7 cards are for pci e, very few may be for agp, one is 7800GS around 18k, not worth it imo.

Games like Hitman 4 and SC are pretty intensive and do need atleast a decent system. Even to play at 800*600 especially with an athlon 2800 class cpu you should get atleast 6600GT class graphic card if not higher, even with that many/some things might be on low. also you should get atleast 1gb ram, anything below is very little imo. Upgrade the entire thing is possible ASAP.

For your budget you won't be able to get a card which completely suits your requirement. At best a geforce 6600 non GT and there is huge performance difference between the two. You have absolutely no choice but to extent your budget to get 6600GT or higher, and preferably 6800GS/GT.

6800GS class if available may be around 10k or so.

With a 6600GS, 128mb or 256mb won't manke any/much diff, but with a 6800GS/GT it probably would. Get 6800GS/GT 256mb or 6600GT 128mb/256mb.

I am not sure whether ddr 2 7300gt equals a 6600gt or not, but a 7300GT GDDR3 may easily beat it, maybe even by avg of 20%!


----------



## rskbug (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> BIG is not dirt cheap, at the moment it is priced at par with others, more or less the same.
> 
> Also who says that it has to lack in performance, it might by 2-3% and it might not, depending upon the manufacturer, similaryl you can't say whether it ocs well or not, 7600GT acc to techtree ocs and to me that much oc is not very less.



dude, it lacks in overclocking abilities as compared to other brands specifically gigabyte or inno3d etc.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok,guys,tell me....
is this the right time to get a XFX 7600GT or should i wait sometime for a better deal afterwards(maybe 7900GT below 15 grands).


----------



## akshayt (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Now is almost as good a time as any, except the fact that whenever you buy a mainstream card you may prefer to play games which are a bit old for then you can raise all the eyecandy and still have no trouble. Once time passes and the price of 7900GT comes down even it would come down to what the 7600GT is today if not worse.

Try to buy a X1800GTO.


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is 7300GT available in AGP 8X, and 6600GT?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not yet .... but a 6600GT is .... and a 6600GT would be better than the 7300GT ...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> ok,guys,tell me....
> is this the right time to get a XFX 7600GT or should i wait sometime for a better deal afterwards(maybe 7900GT below 15 grands).



wait does not mean a thing if u are purchasing comp. periph. 7600GT is a good card and ill play all the games... but  X1800GTO is a better option...

see if u can get a powercolor or HIS X1800GTO, in them, 4 extra pipelines can be unlocked to make it a monster in terms of performance.

but i doubt if that is possible, in india, it is costlier than 7600GT in US itself, so here the diff will be more, 7600GT is a great option so to say...


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> I am not sure whether ddr 2 7300gt equals a 6600gt or not, but a 7300GT GDDR3 may easily beat it, maybe even by avg of 20%!



Dont know about 7300Gt GDDR3 but DDR2 is no where near 6600GT in performance... my room partner recently bought it and in no matter what games we play 6600GT performs much better than 7300GTddr2


----------



## rskbug (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

samanvya, can you put up sum benchies of the ddr2 card.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GDDR3 is however better probably.

1800GTO should be 1-3k or so more than 7600GT.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> With a 6600GS, 128mb or 256mb won't manke any/much diff, but with a 6800GS/GT it probably would. Get 6800GS/GT 256mb or 6600GT 128mb/256mb.



So i presume ur manufacturing those 6600GS's ???


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rskbug said:
			
		

> samanvya, can you put up sum benchies of the ddr2 card.



Why not.... but dont take it as final as i have AMD x2 4200+ while he has a 3500+ AMD64 but both have ASUS A8NE mobo with 1 GB ram (but whatever game we play we play it at exactly saame settings so as to test whose PC is better  and i dont have 3d mark 06 and many other games... so i m giving results of those game which i have... 


score in
3dMARK 03
7300GT (ddr2)- 6780
6600GT- 9015-9100

score in
3DMARK 05
7300GT (ddr2)-3100
6600GT- 4050


UT 2004(1024x 768) (4xAA, 6xAF)
7300GT (ddr2)-142-150FPS
6600GT- 210-215 FPS


QUAKE 4(High NO AA or AF)
7300GT (ddr2)- 85-90FPS
6600GT- 95-100 FPS


FEAR(MAx settings but at 1024x 768 tested by the ingame cimnematic)
7300GT (ddr2)- average FPS- 41 (53% above 30FPS)
6600GT- average FPS- 53 (62% above 30 FPS)

I dont have doom 3 and other games...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I meant 6600GT.


----------



## rskbug (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Samanvya


----------



## akshayt (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I suggest that you shouldn't pay much heed to 3d mark scores, they are highly misleading in the light of real world performance.

And the very fact that the difference in performance between 3d mark 2006 to 2005 increases and not vice versa, can be a point to note for that means that the %age diff between 6600GT and 7300GT DDR2 decreases as sm3 is introduced, although that doesn't matter too much with a low end card. Please tell the 3d mark score break up as well. Also keep in mind that he has only tested sm2 stuff and not sm3. Anyway, I am not supporting 7300GT DDR2 but just telling you what could be the technical reasons behind the scores you just saw.


----------



## cyberzook (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I visited 5-6 stores in Kolkata but all of them said 6600GT for AGP is unavailable.. all have 6600 which is coming @ 6500 to 7k +VAT.
1 shop said it can arrange leadtek 6600GT @7200 + VAT. Please suggest. I dont have idea abt leadtek
Is it possible to buy online ? (I wanted XFX 6600GT)


----------



## andysmith45 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I heard that 7600GS is incompatible with Asus A8N-VM mobo. Is this true?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				cyberzook said:
			
		

> I visited 5-6 stores in Kolkata but all of them said 6600GT for AGP is unavailable.. all have 6600 which is coming @ 6500 to 7k +VAT.
> 1 shop said it can arrange leadtek 6600GT @7200 + VAT. Please suggest. I dont have idea abt leadtek
> Is it possible to buy online ? (I wanted XFX 6600GT)



Leadtek 6600GT 128MB PCI-E is a great performer and had a good price to performance ratio. Have been using this gfx card for around 1 year and no problem till date. No second thought get it.


----------



## kaizadchinoy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanted to know whether Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 would function on a laptop having an NVIDIA GeForce® Go 7400 Dedicated Graphics Card(TurboCache 2.0 Technology upto 512 MB Video Memory)  and 1GB RAM. Processor Intel Core Duo T2250 1.73 GHZ


----------



## cyberzook (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Leadtek 6600GT 128MB PCI-E is a great performer and had a good price to performance ratio. Have been using this gfx card for around 1 year and no problem till date. No second thought get it.


I was talking abt AGP


----------



## ashnik (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I have a gr8 problem,
I have a BIG 7600GS/256MB PCI-e card and ASUS A8N-VM mobo. the card works on friend's intel mobo, but not on my a8n-vm. BIOS upgrade is of no use. There is a slight possibility that i may be able to return the mobo. 
Now plz suggest me a mobo which will definitely run my card.

I can visit nebody's place  in MUmbai and subburbs and try the 7600gs card b4 buying the mobo. Also does nebody have MSI K8NGM2 mobo? I am thinking of buying that, but i need to try my card first, as the dealer won't take this one back.

PLZ help soon.......


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				cyberzook said:
			
		

> I was talking abt AGP



Well u cud also get the AGP version.......my friend is using it (LEADTEK) and as I said no problem till date. Even runs FEAR at medium setting @ 1024*768.


----------



## kaizadchinoy (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kaizadchinoy said:
			
		

> i wanted to know whether Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 would function on a laptop having an NVIDIA GeForce® Go 7400 Dedicated Graphics Card(TurboCache 2.0 Technology upto 512 MB Video Memory)  and 1GB RAM. Processor Intel Core Duo T2250 1.73 GHZ



I really need help on this before purchasing the notebook.. can n e one help me out pls....??


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6600GT should manage FEAR at 10X7 MED if you have a 6600GT with 1gb ram and obviously required cpu and all.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I played F.E.A.R. with a 6600GT and a XP 2400+ at 1024*768 , 2x aa , maxed settings ... ~35 fps ...


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> I played F.E.A.R. with a 6600GT and a XP 2400+ at 1024*768 , 2x aa , maxed settings ... ~35 fps ...



Max settings ...2x AA.... XP2400+....still 35 FPS
good...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the CURRENT price of XFX 7900 GT.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GT XFX around 19k - 20k.
7900GT starts around 17.5k or so for Sparkle.

FEAR @ 35fps @ 2400 XP @ 6600GT @ MAX + soft shadows = Impossible

Anyway 35fps is not the only criteria, how well did it actually run?
Was anything overclocked?
Also show your FRAPS scores.

Also what ever you do with mainstream hardware 6600GT can only do 10X7 MED @ FEAR comfortably, over that it is just acceptable, later tolerable, later crap.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one thing no one has noticed in the test given in previous page was the fact that GeForce 6600GT was running on AMD x2 4200+, while 7300GT was running on  AMD64 3500+. there is a world of difference between these two processors, and considering that, 7300GT did put up a really good show.



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> score in
> 3dMARK 03
> 7300GT (ddr2)- 6780
> 6600GT- 9015-9100
> ...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the price


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) If you are playing at high settings and res with a high end card or a good card then there wouldn't have been any/much diff between high end and low end cpu.

2)If you are playing at low settings or not very high settings, then a better cpu is of significant help to your performance.

3)Please keep in mind most games don't support dual core fully and if dual core doesn't have advantages in a game then the X2 4200 will perform more or less the same as the amd 64 3500. check hardocp and firingsquad for which games are affected by dual core performance, I don't think that it could have caused much diff if at all
a)Unless game uses it there is no use
b)even if games use it there is no major diff as of now
3)with max settings at 10X7, the diff can't be too much considering the first two points.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but in the future,i think every game will support dual-core processors.
So,dual-core is a better option even if games of today run slower on them than single-core ones.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but we are talking of whether the cpu could have made that much diff or not, who denies the dual core in the future.

X2 4200 might not have made much/any performance gain or even might have, check it as I mentioned.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok,thats right.
But what abt FUTURE games that support dual-core...what do u say abt that.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1)Graphic card is the most important component and whatever you do don't compromise on it, always try to keep high end or even ultra high end stuff is possible. high end: 1900XT or 1800XT 512mb version only, ultra : CF 1800XT 512mb only or 1900XT CF class, at the very minimum try not to keep anything below upper mainstream. Make GPU the priority. 

2)You always need enough RAM, without it there is no point at all.

3)The CPU depends upon your budget.
Low budget: Amd 64 3000-3500, for the future just oc it to the max possible it should be ok.
Medium Budget: Dual Core X2 or Intel Core 2 Duo, both of them should be fine at stock and if required oc them.
High budget: Not required in most cases especailly if you overclock


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that post was for whom....


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

many games have started supporting smp, i.e multicore cpu.
and obviously, going dual core is much better than single core.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

going dual core is only worth it provided you are not compromising on gpu and ram and have a really large budget.

I would rather have Amd 64 3500 + 7900GT than X2 4200 + 7600GT

You can oc the former IF REQUIRED and then for most games there will not be a problem for the game will still be gpu limited.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dual-core prices of AMD have been cut recently to about 40%.
So,dual-core is a gr8 deal now.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I would rather have Amd 64 3500 + 7900GT than X2 4200 + 7600GT



Hmmm ... thats because ur nuts ... oops ur's fallen off .... reminding of old posts eeh ??? that guy already has a X2 4200+ ... why would anyone sell that off and get a 3500+ ??



> Graphic card is the most important component and whatever you do don't compromise on it, always try to keep high end or even ultra high end stuff is possible. high end: 1900XT or 1800XT 512mb version only, ultra : CF 1800XT 512mb only or 1900XT CF class, at the very minimum try not to keep anything below upper mainstream. Make GPU the priority.



Yeah .... rite .... this reply my a** ..... how about running a X1900XTX with a 2800+ ???? specially when u don't intend to oc ???? even so with the oc how far u can get ???? every component in the system is important .... and not the GPU alone ...

And if u mean performance ... the the most important would be the CPU + Mobo + RAM combo .. max. of the bandwidth is lost here .... and this severely affect the GPU performance ... about 25% at any time ... ...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Yeah .... rite .... this reply my a** ..... how about running a X1900XTX with a 2800+ ???? specially when u don't intend to oc ???? even so with the oc how far u can get ????


absolutely


----------



## aquamatrix (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a budget of 7-8k which graphic card should i opt for??


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS is ur best bet
if u stretch it to 10K,7600GT is a more better deal.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup .. for a budget upto 8k's , the 7600GS would be an awesome choice ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Look, I have probably researched more than all of you together about the perormance impact of CPU on GPU.

1900XT + Amd 64 3000 = 1280X1024 MAX AA AF or higher for games like Most Wanted, 45+fps

7600GT + X2 4800 will be something like 10X7 MAX 16x AF no AA and maybe around 50-55fps, by no means can you compare the two.

The thing is that a faster cpu helps mainly while playing at lower settings, but with very high settings and res the game is entirely GPU depedent and most CPUs, not all, are capable of taking it.

Just try running the game and you will feel the difference yourself. Please don't make any comment unless you have concrete proof for it. Please get the proof first. I can get the proof if you want.

RAM doesn't affect the gaming performance even noticeably in current practical cases as quantity is what matters, rest all have DDR 400 or up.

for 8k i don't recommend 7600GS. actually it is for sub 7k or so from leadtek.
rather extend the 8k to 10k+ to get 7600GT which will be much better.

PROOF
Please keep in mind that in most/all cases only average fps are mentioned and not the minimum fps which is also a very important aspect for gaming which is present only in hardocp of the ones I metnioned.

*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics.html?modelx=33&model1=300&model2=282&chart=97

*www.tomshardware.com/site/vgacharts/index.html

This proves that even a low end cpu powered with a high end graphic card or other graphic cards will give what kind of performance. So high end graphic card is enough even with a lower cpu, it however doesn't point whether a faster cpu would help or not.

Also, most/all of these games may not exactly be able to use the dual cpus and even if they do to a certain extent the intel D8xx series is crap, so you might get better performance with Amd 64 3000-3500 than with such a CPU in gaming that is.
It also shows the performance difference between different cards.

*www.tomshardware.com/2006/05/15/graphics_card_buyers_guide_2006_part3/

*www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=238&chart=71&model2=212

This compares the different cpus in performance, although the graphic card is the bottleneck, since sometimes low settings have been used and Far Cry and UT04 has tested so it does show some difference and also shows actually that there is not much difference. Also, you might get a very rough idea as to how your system will perform with a 7600GT/6800Ultralevel cards which maybe around 20-30% better than 6800gt with a high end cpu. 7600GT on average may be 20% or so better than 6800gs and 6800gs equals a 6800GT.
So, CPU is not everything.


*xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/cpu-games2.html
This shows that if you have a mainstream card 7800GT there won't be much/any difference in your average fps. Again, no point going for a CPU without a good GPU.

low end cpu oc link
*xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/cpu-games2.html

xbitlabs oced their 3500 winchester to almost 2.6ghz, 2.5x.

*firingsquad.com/hardware/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/call_of_duty_2_dual-core/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/fear_cpu_performance/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/half_life_2_cpu_shootout/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/half-life_2_athlon_xp/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/half-life_2_cpu_shootout/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/oblivion_athlon_64_x2_fx_cpu_performance/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/quake_4_cpu_performance/

*firingsquad.com/hardware/quake_4_dual-core_performance/

*enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NjI2LCwsaGVudGh1c2lhc3Q=

A very important link this is: *enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTAwMiwsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0

Anybody who wishes to say against me has to give a proper proof else must keep quiet.


----------



## Geforce (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anybody know the price of *Leadtek A7600GT DTH AGP* card.

Yes AGP not PCI-e.


----------



## anandrules (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Geforce said:
			
		

> Does anybody know the price of *Leadtek A7600GT DTH AGP* card.
> 
> Yes AGP not PCI-e.


 dude the card is expected to be out in a few days in the US. So if u are looking for it in india rite now just fuh get it. And neways i think that its gonna be atleast a good 20-30$ more expensive than the PCI -E version of the card. I also dont expect the card to be in india till abt say october-november.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Look, I have probably researched more than all of you together about the perormance impact of CPU on GPU.
> 
> 1900XT + Amd 64 3000 = 1280X1024 MAX AA AF or higher for games like Most Wanted, 45+fps
> 
> 7600GT + X2 4800 will be something like 10X7 MAX 16x AF no AA and maybe around 50-55fps, by no means can you compare the two.



Dude .. ur nuts . even my 6800GS with a 3500+ does 40 fps in NFS MW at 1280*1024 ,maxed settings ... the 7600GT should do the same ..

Also .. ur gpu gets a little uper hand only at res. of 1600*1200 and higher .. so it means that'll u'll have to invest on a monitor as well ... Also .... geneally monitors have 4:3 native res. 1280*1024 is 5:6 .. so the entire process will be equially dependent on both the GPU and the CPU ... at higher res. the story is different ..

Also .. about ur CPU GPU facts .... u can go to bed with ur benchmarks ... i really like to believe what i see ... now here is something i found :

Pentium 2.66 GHz + X1900GT -> 3DMark05 - 6400
3500+ + 6800GS -> 3DMark05 - 6200

Now a X1900GT with a FX57 gives >8000 in 3DMark05 .... 

Now if u don't trust benchmark's .. lets do some game test ... 
The X1900GT config. gave around 40 fps in NFS MW with some stuttering .. while with the 6800GS i get absolutely smooth gameplay and 40 fps ... 

So where ru going to go now ?? And plz. ... can't u find some other stupid forums to pollute ... i'm really getting tired of ur bull****ting .. i really doubt ur normal .... or maybe ur having some review fet**h ..


Also about reviews ... take a close look at Far Cry in other reviews too .. u'll see that the fps hardly varies across diff. res. with high end GPU's ... and the reviewer clearly states that the CPU is a big bottleneck there ... so ur some other genius who thinks CPU is not a big factor eeh ??? then i think if ur the leading IT specialist ... ur concept gaming PC would consist of a Sempron with a X1900XTX Crossfire maybe ???


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@akshayt-
Its good that u told us what u knew about these things and i appreciate ur post BUT u gotta see this...........

Dont u think a processor like AMD 64 3000+,3200+,3400+.... will act as a bottleneck for such cards like 7900GT / GTX , X1900XT , 7950 GTX......

So,there is no point in getting a slow PRO. with a high-end G C because it will not allow the G C to show its TRUE Potential.

AND a comb. like 3800+ and 7600GT will ALLOW the G C to show its FULL potential.

Whatever be ur proof or ur way of MAKING them,u cant just get a 3200+ with a 7900GT because u will waste some potential of the G C.
Getting a 7600GT with a 3800+ will allow the G C to perform at its best.

So,what do ya want.....SPENDING 20,000-30,000 for a G C(with a slow pro.) that will never give u what its GOT in its belly 
OR
spending 12,000 for a G C(with a medium pro.) that will give u every buck u paid for.

SO,what should i want to tell u here,buddy..........ITS this that if anyone gets a 7900GT,HE should ALSO get a fast PRO. like 4200+(or the likes) SO that the G C works with its FULL strength.

P.S.---These were just some GENERAL OPINION of mine and in no way they were meant to go against ur posts.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will make you understand these concepts. Just promise that you have thoroughly gone through each and every link I mentioned and analysed it to the best of your ability. If you find a link that proves otherwise, please mention it.

@deathme virus, let us solve your doubts first
A 6800GT/Ultra/7600GT does 10X7 MAX 16x AF and can't do 12X1q0 PERIOD
I have myself tried it and the performance won't be that good irrespective of what fps you are getting. Performance - first, fps -second
A friend of mine is comfortable with FEAR when the gameplay according to me is pure crap but according to him is acceptable. 
There is no benchmarks where a 6800GS can score 40fps at that settings, prove it if you can, also us about your smoothness etc.

To play games like GRAW and Oblivion and the upcoming games a card like the 1900XT is useful even at 12X10 without AA and maybe without AF too.To paly games like FEAR, you are advised to get a 1900XT at 12X9 with AA and AF. Even a 1900XTX should preferably play Serious Sam 2 only at 10X7 MAX 4x AA 16x AF. At 12X10 the minimum fps become too low. So this point is again negated.
6800GT/GS can play the most intensive games at 10X7 MED and the ones like FEAR at 10X7 MAX soft shadows off and the upcoming games at 10X7 Med and the even more intensive games at 800*600 med and at 800*600 med cpu counts a lot.

Please understand that never rely on synthetic benchmarks like 3d mark. A 1900XT gets 5000 and 1900XTX gets 5800, yet in most cases the XTX is 5-10% faster only. A 7900GTX gets around 6200fps yet it is many a times slower than 1900XT. Rely on real world tests only.
Anyway you yourself proved yourself wrong as the lower cpu with higher graphic card got a higher score.

3D mark scores might be affected by a faster cpu but in real world you may not notice any difference.

Please mention who conducted the tests, on what system, all details, drivers used, when was the system formatted, how much had it been used etc.

Far Cry is really cpu dependent. 100% agreed. But tell me on thing, don't you think a Amd 64 3500 + X1800XT can handle the game at 12X10 MAX no AA fine? Do you think a Amd X2 3800 + 7600GT would do it as well? Oblviously, not. Also, although FarCry gives higher fps, how does it matter whether you get 70fps or 90fps, all cpus are ok for playing as along as you get a certain minimum performance and minimum average performance.

Ideal is a 1900XT-XTX OC CF with E6600.

YOU HAVEN"T TRIED TO UNDERSTOOD ONE THING. I NEVER SAID THAT A CPU DOESN'T AFFECT GAMING PERFORMANCE. I MEANT THAT BEYOND A POINT THE IMPACT OF CPU ON PERFORMANCE IS MINIMUM. THIS MEANS THAT IF YOU GET INTEL 2.8GHZ OR LOWER THEN YOU WOULD BE BOTTLENECKING YOUR CARD IF IT IS A GOOD ONE ATLEAST. SIMILARLY IF YOU HAVE AMD NON 64 CPU OR A SEMPRON CPU THAT TOO BOTTLENECKS THE CARD( A GOOD ONE THAT IS). HOWEVER IF YOU HAVE AMD 64 3000+ OR HIGHER OR INTEL 3.2-3.8 DEPEDING UPON CORE AND ALL THEN FOR THE VAST MAJORITY OF GAMES AT HIGH SETTINGS THERE WILL NOT BE A MUCH INCREASE IN PERFORMANCE IF YOU UPGRADE YOUR CPU. HOWEVER IF YOU HAVE A CPU LOWER THAN THIS THERE WILL BE A PERFORMANCE DIFF. 2.66GHZ IS UNDOUBTEDLY INADEQUATE. X2 ON THE OTHER HAND GIVES PERFORAMNCE BOOST ONLY IN A FEW GAMES AND IN THE FUTURE THOUGH IT WILL GIEV A BOOST, BUT THE IMPACT OF THAT BOOST WON'T BE THAT MUCH IF YOU PLAY AT A HIGHER RES ALTHOUGH A TIME WILL COME WHEN THE X2 WILL BE MUCH BETTER EVEN AT HIGH RES AND SETTINGS BUT THERE IS NO POINT COMPROMISING ON THE GPU AS THEN YOU WOULD ANYWAY NEED TO PLAY AT A LOWER RES AND SETTINGS. I HOPE YOU DO UNDERSTAND NOW. 

NOT THAT A FASTER CPU ISN'T BETTER, BUT THE LOWER AMD 64 NON SEMPRONS ARE GOOD ENOUGH FOR MOST CURRENT GAMES AT THE MOMENT ESEPCIALLY IF YOU CAN PLAY AT HIGHER SETTINGS WHICH MAY BE JUST 10X7 MAX OR MORE.

@ rahul
1900XT will bottleneck these cpus in the future games, but in most current games they don't bottleneck much if at all. Also, see it this way, Amd 64 3000 + 7900GT < Amd 64 3000 + 1900XT, so it is still better to opt for 1900XT.
Anything over a 1900XT/XTX/7900GTX OC should not be bought as then the CPU will count in the future, money can be saved. I advise not to go higher than 1900XT/7900GTX but as of now a 1900XT + Amd 64 3000 may>7900GT + X2 3800.

It is evident that you have not gone through my links else you wouldn't emphasize on cpu bottleneck which they have proved doesn't exist or is minimal.

7600GT bottlenecks amd 64 3800. 
most amd cpus can be overclock to 3800 speeds or higher, that is another plus.
7900GT + 3000 > 7600GT + 3800

You can get the 1900XT with amd 64 3200 and you will not be wasting it for any practical purpose. And even if you do waste it, it doesn't matter and is of no consequence. Please see all my links and read my example.

Whenever we need to shop for somethnig we don't see whether we can use something fully but whether which of the two is better in our budget. 
Suppose you have Rs.35000 with you, you have the following choices
1900XT + amd 64 3500
7900GT + X2 4600(near future price)
7900GT + FX 60 class price
In majority of current games the first choice will perform higher provided you use AA and AF preferably at 12X10 or higher.
you can oc a 3500 to 2.6-2.8, and then in current games it will perform more than x2 4600 in many cases and maybe almost as fast as a single core FX 55/57. This much cpu speed is enough for gaming. X2 4600 will give a little boost in most/all cases and a substancial boost in some cases but the graphic card will seriously hold it back and the output will be lower than the former.
Rahul please go through my links as you haven't understood the concept yet. It is not mugging up here but the concept, if a cpu x mhz is required then 2x won't help you as much as a graphic card upgrade from 0.6y to 0.9y when y mhz is required.

To put it simply, will ut04 run better on 4-8gb ram than it would on 1gb ram. I am talking of single player deathmatch.


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

akshayt wtg


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@akshayt...............u r going nuts........and i laugh at ur noobish posts..............
Ultimately,i'll surrender to u and i dont wanna argue with u.............so u win again and i lose.
Happy now.............


----------



## akshayt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Each word i wrote is correct, please either agree or disagree but with solid proof.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I have bought nvidia 6600 GT 256 MB for Rs 7600 and I have Pentium D 3.0.So I want to ask whether its a good graphic card and how many FPS it supports?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it's a low end card.6 series is heavily outdated.i am confused which  better ATI or nvidia.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> @deathme virus, let us solve your doubts first
> A 6800GT/Ultra/7600GT does 10X7 MAX 16x AF and can't do 12X1q0 PERIOD
> I have myself tried it and the performance won't be that good irrespective of what fps you are getting. Performance - first, fps -second
> A friend of mine is comfortable with FEAR when the gameplay according to me is pure crap but according to him is acceptable.
> There is no benchmarks where a 6800GS can score 40fps at that settings, prove it if you can, also us about your smoothness etc.



Here u go ... a little ingame FEAR test with my config .. the settings were *1280*768 , 2x aa , MAXED SETTINGS*

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/2768/feartest3md1.th.jpg

I think i'm doing quite well with a 6800GS coupled with a 3500+ at high res. like 1280*768 , the time i was testing a widescreen LCD ... now .. i play FEAR at 1280*960 with the same settings ...



> Please understand that never rely on synthetic benchmarks like 3d mark. A 1900XT gets 5000 and 1900XTX gets 5800, yet in most cases the XTX is 5-10% faster only. A 7900GTX gets around 6200fps yet it is many a times slower than 1900XT. Rely on real world tests only.
> Anyway you yourself proved yourself wrong as the lower cpu with higher graphic card got a higher score.



Well .. this statement of your prooves what a *n00b* ur ... in 3DMark06 ... the X1900XT does around ~5200 the X1900XTX around ~5800 and the 7900GTX around ~5500 .... the X1900XTX being the clear winner here ... that too with a FX57 ... the the synthetic benchmark performance diff. between the X1900XT and the XTX is over 15 % ... but actually i varies under 15% depending upon the game ... so the limiting factor here would be the remaining system rite ??? So the CPU plays a more important part while gaming ... and thus u need a better CPU to handle the monster GPU's like that of the X1900XTX or the 7900GTX ....

Now about the myth that the higher res. lowers the CPU bottleneck , its true ... but the res. should be atleast 1600*1200 or higher ... and the monitor should support atleast 100 Hz referesh rate at that res. so that vertical sync can be turned off ... so now u'll have to invest in a good 19" LCD that'll probably cost another 35k's .. 



> Suppose you have Rs.35000 with you, you have the following choices
> 1900XT + amd 64 3500
> 7900GT + X2 4600(near future price)
> 7900GT + FX 60 class price



Yeah rite ... the FX60 would alone cost around 30k's ....



> In majority of current games the first choice will perform higher provided you use AA and AF preferably at 12X10 or higher.
> you can oc a 3500 to 2.6-2.8, and then in current games it will perform more than x2 4600 in many cases and maybe almost as fast as a single core FX 55/57. This much cpu speed is enough for gaming. X2 4600 will give a little boost in most/all cases and a substancial boost in some cases but the graphic card will seriously hold it back and the output will be lower than the former.



Yeah rite ... and the L1/L2 cache , FSB , HTL , DRMA : FSB etc. etc. are just bogus things rite ??? So a OC'ed 3500+ is going to perform like a FX 55 ... so a oc'ed akshayt will be like Fatality ??? Dude ... have u ever tried messing up with the hardware urself or u jsut going to get married to the reviews ... ur comparisons can make Laden look like Lalu 



> @akshayt...............u r going nuts........and i laugh at ur noobish posts..............
> Ultimately,i'll surrender to u and i dont wanna argue with u.............so u win again and i lose.
> Happy now.............



Ditto .... i'm done with this guy ... and if he keeps on going like this .. i might even be out of this forum ....


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is my processor is good for high end gpu,processor is intel's 3.0 ghz(2MM L2 cache with ht support).another question is that which brand high end card i use,ati or nvidia.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@deathvirus_me-
me too done with this guy,but dont go out of forum because we r some of the guys which give useful and correct info to other guys which dont know much about.
So,what i want is just ignore that guy's posts because u know whats right and whats wrong and u dont need to explain that to him.
Ok........
-Peace-

@tech_mastermind-
ur pro. will be good with a 7600 GT nVIDIA from XFX.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1)You say you play FEAR at those settings.
My friend specs:
Amd 64 3200 Venice
2gb 
7600GT
7600GT is about 20% or so better than 6800GS class

He gets around 50-60 or more fps using FRAPS at 12X9 MAX no soft shadows yet the stuttering makes it unplayable for me but playable for him. I prefer to play at 10X7 MAX no soft shadows as it is much smoother. Although fps are enough in 12X9, but the performance is crap. Also, are you including soft shadows in max? The settings you mentioned is what somebody plays if one has a 1800XT or atleast 7900GT.

2)3d mark series does not give the real picture especially with the overall score. PERIOD. 1900XT is still a better choice than 7900GTX yet even the 1900XTX looses to it. 
*xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/powercolor-x1900xt_18.html

3)You are getting the wrong concept, with FX 60, the GPU is no longer bottlenecked by the CPU. Had it been so you would not have noticed any diff in performance between 1900XT and CF, but there is a difference in performance. Also even with core 2 Duo in most cases amd and intel give more or less same scores at 1600*1200 with AA and AF with a single high end card, this proves that CPU is not bottlenecking the card.

4)To make full use of card in the future you need a faster CPU. Agreed.
But atleast today, Amd x + 1900XT>Amd x + 7900GT 

5)The new price of FX60 may be around 20-25k, yeah still pricy. 

6) Let lower cpu be x, GPU be y, higher CPU be z.
800*600 med
x+y= n
y+z=n+30%n

1600*1200 MAX
x+y=m
y+z=m+-2%m

but, m<n PERIOD
Also, even at 1280*1024 with AA and AF there might not be that big a difference and anyway high end GPU may be required for todays games even at 10X7 like Serious Sam2 with AA and AF.

7)Amd 64 3000 = 1.8ghz
  Amd 64 3000 @ 2.4ghz = Amd 64 3800
  Amd 64 3000 @ 2.8ghz = Imaginery Amd 64 4500
Now we can assume that Amd 64 4500 imaginery will surely be better than Amd 64 4000 at stock. Amd 64 4000 at stock equals FX53 or higher, this means Amd 64 3000 @ 2.8 is better than Amd 64 4000/FX 53. In fact Amd 64 4500 imaginery will almost be as good as a FX55 if not as good. 
Opeteron 165 Dual Core @ 3ghz will probably beat even Amd FX 60/62.

PLEASE READ THOSE LINKS


To bottleneck Intel Pentium D930 you need a 1900XT class GPU. 6600GT is bottlenecking your CPU. You should find performance diff even while moving from 7900GT to 1900XT with that CPU.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dont know much but my 6600GT with X2 4200+ gives much better scores than 7600GS tested on AMD 64  3200+.....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1)Which game are you talking about?
2)At what settings are you playing?
3)Is it the same system except the cpu and gpu?
4)How are you measuring performance?


----------



## rskbug (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 6) Let lower cpu be x, GPU be y, higher CPU be z.
> 800*600 med
> x+y= n
> y+z=n+30%n
> ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you don't need to abuse just because you can't understand.

800*600 med = setting
x+y=n means that lower gpu + higher cpu gives performance of n fps
y+z=, means that higher cpu and higher gpu give a performance boost of 30%.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have Intel Pentium D 3.0 Ghz with 6600 GT with 1 GB DDR2.Is this configuration good for quality performance?


----------



## samrulez (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I have Intel Pentium D 3.0 Ghz with 6600 GT with 1 GB DDR2.Is this configuration good for quality performance?



U have a descent config......but do upgrade the gfx front after some time..


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get 2gb ddr 2 667 + a much better gpu


----------



## samrulez (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> get 2gb ddr 2 667 + a much better gpu



He must have just bought his pc and he just wants to know how does it perform....not what to upgrade......for now 2gb ram won't be his priority.....
And he can use the gfx card for atleast a few months!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> He must have just bought his pc and he just wants to know how does it perform....not what to upgrade......for now 2gb ram won't be his priority.....
> And he can use the gfx card for atleast a few months!


Yeah you are right I just wanted to know how will it perform.My budget was not such that I can afford a very expensive gfx card.So I spend my money on Nvidia 6600 GT 256 MB(Rs. 7600).And I will use it for at least 2 years.As far as RAM is concerned i have a option of going for maximum 4 GB.But one question I want to ask is what's the difference b/w Pentium D and Core 2 Duo?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Also, are you including soft shadows in max?



There u go .. just proved urself a n00b .. FEAR can't do soft shadows and AA together .... if u have both of them enabled , then the games uses AA ...

And i give u a proof .. and you don't want to believe me ??? And u give only links to other reviews .???  Dude ... i get ur point ... ur g*y ... and probably gonna mate with ur PC via USB ... This is will be my last ever reply to a fckd up n00b nm "akshayt" ....



> I have Intel Pentium D 3.0 Ghz with 6600 GT with 1 GB DDR2.Is this configuration good for quality performance?



Well .. considering the current gen. of games. . u can do really ok without HDr ... but the 6600GT is supposed to be a budget midrange card now .. so u really can't expect much anymore ... but hey ... like i said .. its quite ok ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

deathmevirus, you are just too rude for debates, no point even saying anything to you. you don't even care to read and logically negate if you can.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@akshayt
i have read most of ur arguements and though u did make a valid poing in the begining, u have been talking nonsense since then, a 3500+ with X1950 will be better than a X2 4200+ with 7600GT, this does not mean one sell his X2 4200+, also one will prefer purchasing the later combo because we do more than playing games.....

and please cut out ur nonsense, i did not want to indulge but ur last few posts make no point, he is trying to logically make a point there and if u keep asking "Where's the logic?" none can help you.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah..........but still he'll not understand and will surely comment negatively on u.........u'll see.


----------



## cyberzook (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I was looking for XFX 6600GT but have to settle for leadtek as the former is not avaliable.. I want to know which one to go for among these.. a lot of models shown here
*www.leadtek.com/Graphic_tran_6.htm
There is a Winfast PX6600 series and a A6600 series


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Damn guys whatz goin on here... visited this thread after a few days and WHAM! u guys are playing quake4 with each other....

Anyways i came to ask this:
My PC: AMD3000+ / 1 GB DDR400/ A8N SLI/ One 6600GT PCIe 256mb/ 2x160GB RAID-0

Now i want to upgrade my system mainley for gaming.. so I have these options
1. Sell my 6600 and buy a new card. which one do u suggest?
2. Buy another 6600GT
3. Upgrade my CPU 

my budget is 10000....
if i go for option 1 then what card falles in the price range of 10000 + 6600GT selling price.
If i go for Option 2 then can anyone enlighten me with the cost of a new XFX 6600GT 256Mb PCIe
If i go for option 3 then what AMD proc can be brought is range of 10000 + A64 3000+ selling price. also would there me much impact on games by upgrading CPU

Ya and if i sell Both Pro and GFX then which new Pro and GFX card can i buy in the budget?

thanks in advance


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sell the pro. n get a 3500+ for 6 grands.
sell the G C n get a 7600GS for 7 grands.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 7600GT for ~10k's ... u already have a mobo thats awesome with oc'ing ... so you can get ur 3000+ to 2.4 aka 3800+ GHz in no time ... invest in a better PSU if u have some cash left ... ... getting another single core right now would make no sense ... gather some cash and then directly get a X2 3800+ atleast . which should be around 8k's .... the 7600GT would be better than 2*6600GT if not the same .. and it'll do good even with the stock processor .. and if u do oc then it's a whole new story ...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no point selling procy, OC it,  and get a 7600GT, that should be costing u the same as getting aother 6600GT, i mean (purchase - sale) cost..... u can sell old 6600GT for 3-4k and get new one for 11k,  keep the extra cash for a procy upgrade later, right now, after OC'ing it will work great, sonn enough X2 4200+ will be dirt cheap and u can get one


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Now guys that is my kinda talk.....

I already have my a64 3000+ OCed to 2.6GHZ.. so ok no proc selly..
i was also thinking to wait for those cool X2s to get cheap

I want to know if the 7600GT or GS have better tech then 6600GT.. i mean is it worth buying or if there is no new tech(without which a gamer cannot live) in it then i can just go for another 6600GT. My system is kool with SLI. u know....

Also most benchmarks i run.. all show my ram to be low performing.can u suggest some ram manufacturer whose ram is cheap+good performer. i have hynex cheap ram.

BTW my PSU is 550W. so no trouble there


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well ... likewise .. a single 7600GT will be much better in handling HDr or rather more widely SM3.0 than a 6600GT SLi ... so i'd always recommend that over the two of those ... now ... the 7600's can really get an awesome oc. . most cards easily do 600/1600 on stock cooling .. and some people get even higher .. and since u dont have much problem with oc ... then definitely get the 7600GT ...

Also about the ram .. how did u draw the conclusion that the ram is performing much lower ??? I mean .. with my cheap hynix modules i easily get > 6000 MBps read speed ... so thats quite optimal .. can't ask more i guess ...


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actaully prices already dropped, i just talked to the AMD guy in india and the X2 3800+ is already 9100/-  so it's already begun, though u might wanna wait some more....

and yeah, 7600GT is a whole diffrent core, it is a 7series card, and uses the same core as 7800 n all, actually the core is just being held back to make a 7600GT, so u have a good overclocking overhead, most 7600GT cores will clock stable at 600/800 or slightly higher, no matter which card u begin with, so if u are an overclocker, does not matter if u get the 560/700 or 590/800 version of the card, save some money and get 560/700, waise bhi u wont get the 590/800 version most prolly

ram...umm.. ok if ur hynix gives a good performance no prob, these dats our market has already defaulted to a better ram than hynix, Some "TwinMos" ram is the default in market which is a good CL=2.5 ram, with respectable benchies, apart from that, transcend, kingston, Corsair are already available...   but if u good good benchies, dont bother a read speed above 5500MB/s is more than good enough if one is not sharing memory in GFX card, which u are not


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's the price of 7600 GS,7600 GT,7800 GS and 7800 GT(tell the prices for both 128 mb and 256 mb)?


----------



## anandrules (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one of these two cards is better??
ATI radeon x800 xl 256mb 256bit AGP card
Leadtek Geforce 7600 GS AGP card


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

radeon is better


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X800 with 256MB of vram is still the mightiest cards,you'll come across. But the price is surely to make a damn hole in the pocket.


----------



## anandrules (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				mayanksharma said:
			
		

> X800 with 256MB of vram is still the mightiest cards,you'll come across. But the price is surely to make a damn hole in the pocket.


 hehe not at all if u got sm contact in the US. I ll b getting it for 120$ ( arnd 5600 rs) and after using it for all i like i ll sell it for like 10k here!! That would enable me to get a whole new pci e based system.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys can anyone tell me what is thebest option for gfx card PCIe under around 10000rs.. the nvidia or ati ? and can someone tell me the prices


----------



## akshayt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS has the SM3 and HDR advantage and comes close to the radeon in terms of performance.


----------



## anandrules (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 7600GS has the SM3 and HDR advantage and comes close to the radeon in terms of performance.


 man u need to get ur head tested. Look at these benchmarks: *www23.tomshardware.com/graphics.html?modelx=33&model1=297&model2=313&chart=95
hell it even beats the 7800 gs. Mayb HDR is missing but it is nt used yet in most games except for 1 or 2 games.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anandrules said:
			
		

> hehe not at all if u got sm contact in the US. I ll b getting it for 120$ ( arnd 5600 rs) and after using it for all i like i ll sell it for like 10k here!! That would enable me to get a whole new pci e based system.



hehehe i got a big nvidia gf 7950 fr rs.6600 .......courtesy my mama in nvidia.........talk of contacts...
___________________________________
use the thanks button instead.........


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ dude can those contact work for us too


----------



## axiz_23 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Problem....pls help !!!*

hi...
I am having a problem upgrading my AGP card can u please help me out ?? 
I have a P4 1.6 Ghz ,1GB 266Mhz Ram, KOB P4M266 NDFSMX Motherboard with AGP 4x slot.
I recently bought an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 256 MB card...but the card is not workin in my PC. I tried the card in my friends comp it worked. All i get when i connect my monitor is a blank screen, the hard disk does not run and computer does not boot.
I am totally confused ...now i am wondering whether my mobo supports my card or not ???
Please help me out.....


----------



## anandrules (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Problem....pls help !!!*



			
				axiz_23 said:
			
		

> hi...
> I am having a problem upgrading my AGP card can u please help me out ??
> I have a P4 1.6 Ghz ,1GB 266Mhz Ram, KOB P4M266 NDFSMX Motherboard with AGP 4x slot.
> I recently bought an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 256 MB card...but the card is not workin in my PC. I tried the card in my friends comp it worked. All i get when i connect my monitor is a blank screen, the hard disk does not run and computer does not boot.
> ...


 hmm it shld work if u have a slot....did u have an ATI card bfore this card? if yes then u have to remove the drivers completely using driver cleaning software...if not then get sm comp repairer to see if ur AGP  slot is getting voltage from the PSU.



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> hehehe i got a big nvidia gf 7950 fr rs.6600 .......courtesy my mama in nvidia.........talk of contacts...
> ___________________________________
> use the thanks button instead.........


 whoa now thats wat i call proper use of contacts


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Ambar-
can we be friends...


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey does anyone know of any intel dual core optimizer.................


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> hehehe i got a big nvidia gf 7950 fr rs.6600 .......courtesy my mama in nvidia.........talk of contacts...



And some benchmarks plz.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> hey does anyone know of any intel dual core optimizer.................


u mean a software or what


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i asked a vender for xfx 7600gt 256mb PCIe and he gave me a price of 13500.. i think that is too high..

can anyone give delhi prices


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which XFX verson u asked..........there r three.
u must have asked for XXX edition which is overclocked
the normal one is av. 4 ar. 11500.


----------



## balashome (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Guys,

I have recently ordered a HIS X1800 GTO Turbo 256 MB from the US - which has been duly detained by our customs department (!). I might have to pay something extra to get them to release it. 

But i was curious to know what this particular card (of the same make) would cost me if i bought it here. Your replies would be appreciated.

Thanks.

(FYI - it cost me $200 originally - minus the international shipping)


----------



## royal (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, *Digit *and *Chip* have reviewed  FORSA 7600GS this month...
Seems good value for money with above average cooling  
However its a poor overclocker and has DDR2  
Well, you win some you lose some  

Any idea about the 7600GT version


----------



## akshayt (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 200$ it is not a good deal, you get X1800XT very close, X1800XL around the same price, and 1900GT for 180$.
AFAIK all these cards are better especially the 1800XT and maybe even 1900GT to a certain limit.


----------



## rohit66_99 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have to buy a 512mb graphics.
can u plz plz suggest for which card should i go for
my budget is 7k


----------



## samrulez (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7K 512MB memory??Why??
Just get a 7600GS 256MB for 8000.....
512MB 73000 should also cost u the same...but performancewise 7600 256MB would outperform the 7300 512MB..


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

256mb Geforce 7600GS GDDR3 only or 6800GS if you get that in your budget.

7600GS may be around 7k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone provide some lonks which compare 7600GT, 7600GS,X1600XTX,X1800Xl etc the cards which ranges from 8k to 13k??


----------



## balashome (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Akshayt,

I do not know if you have analyzed the Graphics card market in the US deeply - but i did spend close to a month collecting information before putting my money on the HIS X1800 GTO. 

For starters, all HIS X1800 GTO cards (well, almost all of them!) can be patched through to become an X1800 XL (via software). This unlocks 16 pipelines and can take you through any of the recent games screamingly. At this point any competition with the 7600 GT should be largely irrelevant.

Second, the card comes with proprietary HIS Ice Q3 cooling and heatsink and is factory overclocked to 520 mhz (admittedly only slight overclocking). Just these two are good value for money. Third, and this does not matter too much, a comprehensive software packet comes with the card - called Platinum Pack as part of the Turbo edition of the card.

Around the same dollar mark, i have the XFX 7600 GT XXX and eVGA 7600 GT CO/KO. These offer 590 and 580 mhz respectively and seriously compete with all other X1800 GTO's except for the HIS one (in my mind). Oblivion is my target game and the X1800 GTO is significantly ahead in that game than the 7600 GT - whether stock or overclocked. 

The drawbacks in the stock X1800 GTO card are the heat produced, the slightly higher power consumption and the large size. The heat is taken care of with the custom cooling solution provided by HIS and i have got an ATX cabinet and a 500 W power supply to take care of the other two things. 

The nearest X1800 XT (Saphire) comes to $250 plus and that too was only 'Open box'. If the prices were a little nearer, then you are right, it was a closed book decision to buy the X1800 XT. As it is, i think the HIS X1800 GTO is a fairly economical and powerful mid range solution - just slightly better than all the 7600 GTs out there - even the eVGA Superclocked one.

Sorry for the longish post - but the main reason i posted was to find out the Indian price for this card. Is there anybody who can give me information on the price for an HIS ATI Radeon X1800 GTO Turbo edition. If the HIS make is not available, could somebody tell me what a Radeon X1800 GTO costs in the Indian market.

Thank you.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are AGP 8X slot based GFX card available in the market , if yes which card shud i buy, my budget is budget 10-15k


----------



## samrulez (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 6600GT 256MB for 7.5k-8k....quite good,.....its AGP 8 X..


----------



## balashome (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys,

For all graphic card related reviews, stats and information i found www.gpureview.com to be very useful. It is well organized and has the right information. Apart from that it also links to all the major reviewers like xbitlabs, hardocp, bjorn3d etc.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				balashome said:
			
		

> Hello Akshayt,
> 
> I do not know if you have analyzed the Graphics card market in the US deeply - but i did spend close to a month collecting information before putting my money on the HIS X1800 GTO.
> 
> ...



I would say u made the right move, if someone read my post 2 pages ago, i meantioned that for X1800GTO by *HIS* and *Powercolor* the extra pipelines can be unlocked, and they have almost 100% rate, BTW do let us know about the result


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

all your arguments are in vane. X1800XT will be equal or better to any modded and oced 1800GTO. 1800XT costs around 220$ or so and 1900GT costs around 180$. some 1900GT have been converted to 1900XT 256mb, not sure whether they were the same ones or not.


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi all
i have a MSI 845 PRO mobo
it supports AGP 2x/4x
can i run a AGP 8x card in it? im getting a AGP Ati 9800 for 5.6K

If i cant run a AGP 8x then i can get a Ati 9250 for 3K
what shud I do?


----------



## samrulez (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes u can plug in a 8X slot but.........it will not performa as it should....so don't waste u  r money getting a 9800....
Max u should get is a 5200....


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here r my specs 
Intel 1.5 GHZ proc (socket 423)
MSI 845 Pro mobo
256(128X2)MB RAM
Nvidia Riva TNT2 32 MB GFX Card
40 GB HDD
with a budget of 10 k what all can i upgrade for best possible gaming?
i am also getting 1.8 GHZ 423 socket proc for 2,200
512 MB ram for 2,000
and gfx card for 5,600
im upgrading to this only bcoz im gonna buy a conroe based system after like
6 months from now


----------



## mohit (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> all your arguments are in vane. X1800XT will be equal or better to any modded and oced 1800GTO. 1800XT costs around 220$ or so and 1900GT costs around 180$. some 1900GT have been converted to 1900XT 256mb, not sure whether they were the same ones or not.



stop posting crap kaputboy ...where do u get those prices from ?

plz link me.

1900gt for 180$ 

as usual all u do is post crap.

see this,
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...09+1067921616&Submit=ENE&Nty=1&SubCategory=48

the lowest priced 1900gt is for 230$


----------



## samrulez (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				AmbarD said:
			
		

> here r my specs
> Intel 1.5 GHZ proc (socket 423)
> MSI 845 Pro mobo
> 256(128X2)MB RAM
> ...



Well get a new mobo 865...............R u sure it is s423 and not 468.....I don't remember any s423 ........
If it is 468 then get a 865 mobo.......a 6600GT...and 1 gig ram..,..
And u will be done!!


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well,
the manual of my mobo says it supports Intel Pentium 4 proc (423 pin package)
heres a line
'The mainboard supports Intel Pent 4 processor.The mainboard uses a CPU socket called socket 423 for easy CPU installation'
dunno what it means........
help me out
thanks


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i read somewhere, might have been that time, in a sale or something or maybe even open box.


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello?

Hello???????


----------



## Geforce (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@AmbarD

Socket 423 Pentium 4s (Willamette core) were the first P4s to hit the market back then. Then came socket 478 (not 468 ) Northwoods.

Regarding the upgrade i think you should straightaway buy conroe why wait 6 months and waste all your money to upgrade this one. There no point.

None of the component you would buy for this system will be usable for your conroe config. 
1) RAM is i think SDRAM (not DDR) again very slow for games (no point in upgrading)
2) Graphics card would again be AGP one so it would be big waste when you move to conroe (supports PCI-e cards).

With 10k in hand i won't recommend you to upgrade this comp, only to buy conroe 6 month later. You will actually be wasting your money now. I think you should save your cash, or get some more to buy conroe. 

If you are not going for a completely new system (conroe) then its a whole different story.


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks


----------



## balashome (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> all your arguments are in vane. X1800XT will be equal or better to any modded and oced 1800GTO. 1800XT costs around 220$ or so and 1900GT costs around 180$. some 1900GT have been converted to 1900XT 256mb, not sure whether they were the same ones or not.



Akshay - I am puzzled. I think i just told you that the X1800XT is not to be found in the same price range as the X1800GTO. As far as the 1900GT is concerned - two things:

 - It wasnt around when i bought the card (1.5 months back)
 - It uses a different core has even higher power consumption and heat production and is not yet popular with the enthusiasts. Also the unlocked GTO will drown this one. And i have not seen any information about unlocking the 1900GT. 

So, thats that. But even then i am not asking you if my choice was correct - i am happy with it! All i wanted is to know what the current price of the GTO is in India. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maybe around 12k is the current price atm


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey u manufacturing cards urself or something man...!!!!!

where the hell do u come with these prices from......

k where can i get 1 at that price


----------



## akshayt (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Not sure, when the 7600GT was for 13k+, 1800GTO was around 14k.
So now 7600GT costs around 11k so I think 1800GTO should be around 12k or so


----------



## Geforce (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anyone know the current price of 7600GT and x1800GTO with brand names to go please ..?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 7600GT is 4 ar. 11.5K
ATI X1800GTO maybe ar. 13K........not too sure


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Price of XFX GeForce 6800 XTreme 256MB DDR3 XXX*



			
				hell_raiser2025 said:
			
		

> my PC config is.....
> i have recently purchased XFX GeForce 6800 XTreme 256MB DDR3 XXX edition video card.......



Bro wats the price of the card?

I need a PCIe Graphics card which is pretty decent which is 512mb and supports SLI.Also it has to be under Rs.10000/- as I will buy 2 of them.Hence I decided on the Zebronics Nvidia 512mb 6800 XT......any suggestions


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Need a PCI-E based graphics card better than XFX 6600gt. Pls suggest me one. 
Budget around 8k.


----------



## Adhip007 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which would be better option two 7600Gs in sli or one 7800?
plz give there prices too


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Price of XFX GeForce 6800 XTreme 256MB DDR3 XXX*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> I need a PCIe Graphics card which is pretty decent which is 512mb and supports SLI.Also it has to be under Rs.10000/- as I will buy 2 of them.Hence I decided on the Zebronics Nvidia 512mb 6800 XT......any suggestions



Ok I'am thinking of going for the Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe (supports 2 x 16x in SLI) instead of Asus A8Ne Proactive SLI Dlx (supports 2 x 8x in SLI mode) so I guess one may experiment with a relatively cheaper video card if using a better mobo which will let them run in full burst 2 x 16x mode.......so 2 7600s running at 16x each in SLI mode will perform better than one 7800


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I need a PCIe Graphics card which is pretty decent which is 512mb and supports SLI.Also it has to be under Rs.10000/- as I will buy 2 of them.Hence I decided on the Zebronics Nvidia 512mb 6800 XT......any suggestions



a 256 MB 6800GS will be much better than the 512 MB 6800XT ...


----------



## Adhip007 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sabret00the:


> 2 7600s running at 16x each in SLI mode will perform better than one 7800



I am talking about 2 7600gs in sli with camparism with 7800. Which will perfrom better?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

of coureese the two 7600gs will perform better ...bcoz of the double clock speed ull get.......

________________________________
has anyone seen the thanks button lately????????????


----------



## akshayt (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would get 7900GT>7800GT>7600GS SLI

clock speed of 7600GT SLi is 2 of 560 each, you can't add them, 7900GTX beats the 7600GT SLi although its clock speed musy be around 600-650 only


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7800GT will be better than the SLI setup.... i agree to this


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would rather get 7800GT than 7600GS SLI, but for complete accurateness you will need to check benchies. I am not fully sure but it is wise to get a 7900GT rather than all this.

SLI calls for better cabinet and cooling, SLI mobo, better psu, why not get a 7900GT instead which is a better option.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey dont always go for the specs. man.It might seem that a Dual chip GPU card may be better than using 2 single chip GPUs.Well that's true theoritically.But as far as Nvidia SLI is concerned 2 GPUS have been found to outperform many powerful single GPU.Chk out:*www.slizone.com/page/slizone_learn.html
and *www.slizone.com/object/slizone_gf7950_gx2.html
and *www.nvidia.com/page/home.html


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GTX>7600GT SLI

Just find a benchmark comparing 7600GS SLi to 7800GT, like toms gpu charts

anyway, single card means less power consumed, less noise, less after market cooling if at all, less problems, more consistent gameplay, more money left for single graphic card, meaning better overall graphic card system.

SLi will give a performance boost of a max of 90%, but there can be cases where the boost is 0% or even not supported or even negative.

Overall 7900GT should be the way to go


----------



## St ANGR (Aug 12, 2006)

*I have a problem help me solve*

i dunno wat to make of this!!!
I have a PC with following config...
P4 2.4 ghz intel, asrock motherboard, samsung syncmaster 793s monitor, 512 mb RAM, samsung DVD combo and a geForce 6200 "A" 128 MB graphic card. 
I have directX 9.0c and have the latest driver for my graphic card. Forceware ver 91.31

I cant play DVD in my system.
Earlier i couldnt play any video at all but then i used Win Amp's latest version and in that i disabled the overlay function and then i can play video stored in my comp.

Similarly i disabled overlay in Quicktime and it plays video but i cant get DVD playback.

powerDVD doesnt play nor does Window media player 10 nor in Zoom player. it stops responding.

earlier.... when i didnt have a graphic card, my DVD used to run fine using the onboard display. 

plz email me the solution as i am in dire need. 


HElP me solve this problem ppl. PLZ!!!

by the way my email add is rebel_rags@hotmail.com


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

reinstall the video driver..if it dosent work..uninstall the video driver..let microsoft install the default video drivers for ur agp..if no go then reinstall the OS....best of luck.


----------



## deepak_m (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a prob with my graphics card. It displays everything correctly till the boot screen after which the monitor boes blank.But it works in safe mode.I reinstalled the drivers and even windows to no avail. help me! I have a n FX5200 on an intel 845GBV mobo&1.7 intel processor with 512 mb of ram.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Maybe u forced some unsupported refresh rate ... uninstall the drivers in safe mode ... and then boot ...


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Deepak:If the system was wrkn fine a couple of days back then try a system restore.{start-all program-accessories-system tools-system restore}
If that dont work then go to BIOS disable the internal video card and enable AGP/PCIe.If that dont work then go to device manager from safe mode under display do a right click on the video card.Unistall it.Then a the top left hand corner.Actions-Scan for hardware changes.It should set the driver right.If it doesnt then u have a wrong driver and if it does and then restart the computer.It should go back to windows in normal mode.


----------



## pritesh_varia (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi everybody,

my pc configuration as below,

AMD Athlon XP 2600+
nVidia GeForce FX 5200 (128 mb)
256 mb DDR RAM

motherboard : VIA KT400-8235

Now, problem is that my AGP card of nVidia not working properly,
it display properly but make my graphics distorted after working around half hour and makes my screen blinking variantly and slower down my pc a lot, even mouse can not move properly.

before, i had got message "nv4_disp.dll has stopped working normally"

i surf for this problem very much, and do everything as diff. solutions but it was not applied on my problem and not solved.

i installed latest drivers for nVidia Card ( driver version 91.31 which is latest for GeForce), i also installed AMD miniport AGP driver and same the VIA drivers.

somebody says pls check IRC which is shared by another device, i look for that but it is different.

finally, i format my pc, though i got same problem with my AGP card.


Please Help me , if anybody knows about this kind a problem...

thanks in advance.

pritesh


----------



## mehulved (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which will be the best agp graphics card for 8-9K? And if possible it's estimated price. I will be going tomorrow to check it up so I know which graphics cards to look towards.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600 gs



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Which will be the best agp graphics card for 8-9K? And if possible it's estimated price. I will be going tomorrow to check it up so I know which graphics cards to look towards.



7600 gs i think..correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey I was wondering about this question.
I guess 512mb 6800 XT   shud be around 9grands and 256mb 7800 GT   shub be around 10grands

tech_your_future: plz do some market research and get back to the forum and do u think a couple of 512 6800 XT in SLI mode(@ 16x each) wud be a better bet than 1 256mb 7600GS or 7800GT?


----------



## niju (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Am I be able to play today's games with a minimal resolution and settings with nvidia geforce go 6150????

My Spec is:
AMD Turion 64 X2 @ 1.86GHZ
1 GB of RAM
Win Xp


----------



## akshayt (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6150 is crap, new games won't run acceptably at any setting, by new I mean only the most intensive ones like FEAR, GRAW etc. even if they run, it would be like 640*480 lowest.

10k for 7800GT, where???

around 10k, get 7600GT or X1800GTO


----------



## niju (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the advice..i should invest 10k for better performance,huh???i think it is atleast enough to play pop-ww and nfsmw????(@ min resolution)


----------



## mehulved (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone in Mumbai know any place where I can get XFX 6600gt 256MB AGP card. I tried searching for it at Lamington Road today but I didn't find it anywhere. Only one shop, they agreed to order it but it would take 2 days and cost 9.5K. That's a bit beyond my budget. Or do I buy 6600GT of any make other than XFX? 
I can get 128MB one for around 7.5K should I rather go for it? How much will be the difference?


----------



## Geforce (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

forget 6600GT buy 7600GS AGP. wait a month or so ...so that it is easily available and price comes down closer to 7600GS PCI-e


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey tech ur future even I guess going for 6600 moreover a 128mb is not a good idea


----------



## mehulved (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@GeForce are the prices of AGP going down? To me it seems to be going up as AGP is a dying technology.
@sabret00the I am thinking of rather getting a XFX 6600GT 128MB AGP as I heard from a few people that it's not worth going for 2K difference in prices of 128MB and 256MB. Also, the availability of 256 MB one is not so good, so again that's going against buying a 256MB one.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is the leadtek...xfx 6600gt 128 mb..good enough to play latest games..like PREY..HL- 2.,Most Wanted..and medium settings ??and is 4.5 k..for a second hand..leadtek 6600gt 128 mb good amount to buy for ?


----------



## fall3nm0nk (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys going for a new cpu..
took techtree's advice
budget around 20k
asus A8N-E
amd 64 3000+
160 GB Seagate SATA
looking for a good PCI E card around 7-8k
is the xfx 6600gt good?
want to play games like fear elder scrolls oblivion..
also is the mobo cpu combo correct 
heard a lot about Rs 480 as well
any suggestions?


----------



## samrulez (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for da 7600GS for 8k....


----------



## Geforce (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> @GeForce are the prices of AGP going down? To me it seems to be going up as AGP is a dying technology.




You are right the prices for AGP part will go up. But for 7600 parts it will actually come down due to the heavy demand. You see there is a huge %age of pcs still on agp. 7600GS will be a hot favourite for those systems, same cannot be said for 7600GT AGP as it would i think come with a premium.

Futhermore even at this point Intel is shipping 865 chipsets with AGP slot (i think till the end of this year) which has also led ATI (now AMD) to think about a competing AGP solution to the 7600 agp parts.


----------



## crazybutt (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

halo
 peepl, im lookin for a graphics card for my aging P4 2GHz machine wid intel d845glad board...ie onli pci solts... and 768MB ddr

i want a cheap graphics card which wud be used by me for less than a year...and shud be able to play games a rung below the likes of doom3, far cry and such....emphasis is on cheap!!!

help me guys


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				crazybutt said:
			
		

> halo
> peepl, im lookin for a graphics card for my aging P4 2GHz machine wid intel d845glad board...ie onli pci solts... and 768MB ddr
> 
> i want a cheap graphics card which wud be used by me for less than a year...and shud be able to play games a rung below the likes of doom3, far cry and such....emphasis is on cheap!!!
> ...



man go for the Nvidia XFX Geforce 4 Agp 8x FX 5600 ultra 128mb......I've been using it since the last 3yrs without any problems.

@tech ur future:buddy I didnt understand that u were using AGP ok in that case I guess 6600 128mb shub be gud enough but 7600GS is a better bet.


----------



## crazybutt (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnx sabret00the...cud u also post its price


----------



## akshayt (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Geforce FX series is obsolete. Rather get a geforce 6600, or maybe 6200(not sure if it is better than 5600ultra), 7300GT should be better as well.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here is a wierd question ... 
what do you think would be the best sub 15k card after 1 month ? coz I need to buy it after a month and I don't know how fast the prices fall of these things ... 
I would like to know bout Ati and Nvidia solutions ...


----------



## samrulez (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a 7600GT....now its 13k....the prices will fall further...but its quite good for now....u r next upgrade should be a DX10 card...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1800GTO. Best card under 15k. Period.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wish to buy a graphics card between 7-10k. Shall i get ATI radeon 9550 or any other better choice?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Radeon 9550 was outdated years ago. Get a 7600GS if you have an AGP or PCI-E slot. If you only have PCI slots then forget about gaming.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT around 10.5k, PERIOD


----------



## zbuu (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hai iam new to digit forum and i find this LOOONG forum very intesting.
is 7600gs AGP Available in india?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> here is a wierd question ...
> what do you think would be the best sub 15k card after 1 month ? coz I need to buy it after a month and I don't know how fast the prices fall of these things ...
> I would like to know bout Ati and Nvidia solutions ...


the 7800gt costs rs.16000 here,so maybe after a month it will be in your budget


----------



## akshayt (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you will get a 7900GT, maybe even at 17k, no point in thinking of a 7800GT then, unless it is sub 12-13k


----------



## Geforce (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have switched to PCI express platform finally  changes the mobo - checkout sig, bought MSI 7600GT PCI-e for 11.7k. This card is amazing its a red pcb design with 2-slot cooling solution holding a heafty heatsink and fan combo. 
*www.msi.com.tw/program/products/vga/vga/pro_vga_detail.php?UID=729
Posted good scores even with my cpu (A64 2800+) without overclocking.

Clocked at stock @560/700(1400 DDR) the scores are:
3dMark03 - 11686
3dMark05 - 5665
3dMark06 - 3238
All without overclocking. With the big heatsink + heatpipe + fan + dualslot solution it gives enough headroom to push higher ...... but I don't want to mess around with 3 yr warranty so early.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it box overclocked?


----------



## Geforce (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No it is at stock frequencies of 560 core / 1400 memory.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you are getting a real good score, which motherboard and RAM do you have?

my friend has 2gb, 3200  venice 7600GT BIG and he gets 5850 in 3D Mark 05. What are your driver settings?


----------



## Geforce (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> you are getting a real good score, which motherboard and RAM do you have?



Yeah, i bought a new motherboard as well - MSI K8N Neo3 (nforce 4-4x) with PCI-e 16x slot. RAM is single channel 2*512MB Kingston KVR DDR400 with IT timing but CL3 (can easily do CL2.5). 



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> my friend has 2gb, 3200  venice 7600GT BIG and he gets 5850 in 3D Mark 05. What are your driver settings?



I used forceware 91.xx drivers (i guess they r not using any optimizations) also i ran all the tests with setting as Quality (instead of High performance) in NV control panel so no optimizations come into effect. 

All test were ran at detault 3dmark settings.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are there any geforce 7 series gfx card for AGP 8 X slot??


----------



## akshayt (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes, 7800GS, around 18k or so. other lower cards may soon be released. for a price of 18k you are better off buying a pcie mobo instead.

also, consider ati 1600pro solutions as well.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

geforce 7  cards for agp 8x slot are 

1. gainward  7800 gs bliss - there is 7800 gt core under this card .. my friend has this card - 20 pipelines 
2. gainward  7800 gs bliss + -- there is 7900 gt core under this card - i had it .. but sold it now ..- 24 pipelines 
3. leadtek  7800 gs - this thing has also got 7900 gt core under this card ..-24 pipelines as well 

3. and the usual 7800 gs cards from various manufacturers ..- 16 pipelines 
4. and the usual  7600 gs cards from various manufacturers- 12 pipelines

5. leadtek also has 7600 gt agp 8x card ..- 12 pipelines ..


----------



## akshayt (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7800GS AFAIK is no where near a 7900GT or even a 7800GT perhaps. However it should perform close to a 7600GT which costs about 7k less, for this price you would rather sell your motherboard and get a new one and hopefully not lag much behind in performance if at all, and also be better off for upgrades.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

suppose i buy gforce 7600 GT 8X card ,then by how much amount fps in games will differ as compared to 7600 GT PCI-x considering other hardware specifications as same


----------



## Geforce (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There won't be any difference if all hardware specifications are same.

Only leadtek has this card right now, and its not avaible in Nehru Place. Also price for such card will be higher (1-2k higher) than PCI-e one.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am not sure, but it depends whether agp version is exactly same speed etc or not

also, there may be some diff due to agp 8x as well


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Geforce said:
			
		

> There won't be any difference if all hardware specifications are same.
> 
> Only leadtek has this card right now, and its not avaible in Nehru Place. Also price for such card will be higher (1-2k higher) than PCI-e one.



r u sure that there wont b any difference bcos PCI-x card would b running at 16 X


----------



## akshayt (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you will have to buy agp 8x card and run at 8x.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> you will have to buy agp 8x card and run at 8x.



that is OK................. but i just wanna know performance diffference


----------



## siriusb (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Performance difference in the real world is very negligible as no card needs maxes 8x speeds right now. Many high end cards have agp versions and infact, SLI'ing two powerful pciex cards (on non A8n32) mobos will run each of them at 8x.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1)No high end card now comes in agp. 7800GS is mainstream performance.

2)I am not sure about the performance difference, ask members like switch, chaos, darklord, themask etc. Hopefully it won't be that bad, should probably be around the same speeds.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm getting a New Dell 24 inch monitor and need a graphics card to power its 1920*1200 resolution through a DVI output. I've about 6k (max) to spend on the gfx card.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you gonna game on 1920 then get 1900XT CF!!!

else most GPUs should support that res


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ with MSI RS482M-ILD board (integrated ATI X200 graphics). It has a PCI Express slot. I want to add a graphics card preferably ATI based. Budget around Rs 3000/- . Plz suggest. Also mention the brand.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@CF: Notice I mentioned my budget was 6k? I will be gaming mostly at 1024....nothing more. maybe something xbox 360 style. So, I was thinking of the 7600 GS or aTI 1600... anyone?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^7600GS is slightly out of budget. Best you can do in 6k is X1600 Pro.


----------



## Geforce (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Forsa 7600GS is for 6.7K. Digit reviewed it this month.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6k and gaming of xbox 360 style can't go together.

those cards will play some games of today on 800*600
__________
you will prefer to play on 800*600 15" monitor rather than 1024*768 20" monitor. Take it from me.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How about the 6800XT. I can get it shipped from abroad for $100. Is it a good deal? All I want is DVI output and some NFS Most Wanted...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, I need to buy a 7600GS [AGP] in Chennai, can you tell me the prices and the best brand and if possible the store too ?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800XT is similar to a 6600GT. Rather get a 7300GT GDDR3 instead


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will Geforce 7600GT run on my powersafe 500W psu without any problem? CPU is Athlon64 3000+@stock speed, 1 GB RAM.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes it'll ... the 7600's are quite power efficient cards .. u need not worry ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@andysmith45
Ye it could run like a cake. Im running a dual core, a 7600GT, 4mem stick,2HDD,2 optical drives,5x80mmfans etc all in an INTEX 400W supply.
7600gt is a very power efficient card. It even draws less power than the older 5700.
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/5444/powerload5relo6.gif
I dun remember the source..just google it nd u can find more.


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 6800XT is similar to a 6600GT. Rather get a 7300GT GDDR3 instead



Which brands stock 7300GT DDR3 in India at the moment?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Which brands stock 7300GT DDR3 in India at the moment?



I don't reckon u'll find any ... ur best bet would be a 7600GS ... the standard one should beat the 6600GT , 6800XT ... somewhere in between the 6800XT and the 6800GT , both at stock ofcourse .. 3DMark05 should hove around ~4500 .. thats quite some performance ...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some 6800XT may be slower than 7600Gs while some may be faster, and i am no talking of different games.


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will the Geforce 7 series cards work on my Asus A8N-VM mobo without any problem? Seems that a few people have problems with the 7600GS card.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well ... there shouldn't be any incompatiblity , unless ofcourse ur lucky enough .. otherwise ... as far as i can say .. there should be no problem ..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

since the public opinion (public = forum geeks) is 7600 GS, I will go with the 7600 GS. Now my dealer has told me that for an XFX 7600 GS, it will cost me 7.8K + taxes. Is that okay or does anyone else know of a better deal?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can u invest a bit more ?? the standard 7600GT's are just over 9k's now-a-days ... and those will be better the the 7600GS ...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600gs=6600gt+5%


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Can u invest a bit more ?? the standard 7600GT's are just over 9k's now-a-days ... and those will be better the the 7600GS ...



Apart from Palit's, where can u get 7600GT for ard 9k?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. i said just over 9k's ... my friend got a XFX 7600GT (standard) for 9.8k's ..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ That's more like "just under" 10k... Actually, I might just go in for a 7300 or something. Just want that damn DVI for the 24 inch mon. Plus, if I get one of these 7600 GTs, then I will have to upgrade my 400 watt powersupply...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't you need a Dual link DVI to drive that 24" monitor? The 7300 won't be able to handle it.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , like u can see , the 7600's are very much power efficient .. so u need not worry much about the PSU . that friend of mine is running it on an Iball 400W psu ..


----------



## akshayt (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wouldn't recommend using iball with a 7600GT even if it can run it. Get atleast powersafe quality, also the CPU etc matters as well.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dual link? I thought that was only in the 30 inch models. 

All I need is a cheap graphics card. Maybe even that Palit brand. So what if it lasts only a year, these things get outdated by that time anyway....

Anyone know of a good dealer in Mumbai? At least some contact information passed this side would be really helpful.


----------



## samrulez (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ask for Raj and Gulbir Bhatia..........



PRIME ABGB PVT. LTD 
Shop no.16, Laxmi Building Compound, 
Lamington Road, Mumbai 4 
Phone nos. 23855500/ 23896600/ 30961742


----------



## anoop1311 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Confused*

i have a 2.8 ht with D865 mobo and 512mb ram.mobo supports only agp i ve decided to buy a good card for less than 15000.please suggest the best card.
or and this is a big or should i upgrade to a different mother board and processor.i am confused coz i have heard that Dx 10 is abou to come out.Then all this will go worthless.please help me out guys


----------



## samrulez (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a cheap 6600GT for now will cost u around 6k then after a year or two upgrade to a totally new system,with DD2,DX 10 support etc...

Or u can get a 7600GS AGP for 'bout 7.5-8k........


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@:Goobimama:Hw much did the Dell 24" cost u man?


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Confused*



			
				anoop1311 said:
			
		

> i have a 2.8 ht with D865 mobo and 512mb ram.mobo supports only agp i ve decided to buy a good card for less than 15000.please suggest the best card.
> or and this is a big or should i upgrade to a different mother board and processor.i am confused coz i have heard that Dx 10 is abou to come out.Then all this will go worthless.please help me out guys


actually both nVidia and ATI are scheduled to release new cores soon, and so the existing cards might seem much less productive, u might wanna get them then.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would say do a complete overhaul 9 months down the line to quad core. Just now make do with a 6600GT second hand provided you are not a hardcore enthusiast gamer.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

costs 42k for the dell 2407wfp. It comes with a 5 year warranty so I think its a pretty sweet deal...


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Goobimama: That monitor is now 40 Grands.Its wonderful.We were trained on it a couple of months back. *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd_in?c=in&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## amigoatul (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey videocard gurus.Need u to tell me the order of preference of the video card manufacturers like XFX,evga,bfg etc. Im ordering a 7900GT from USA on the 15th this mnth and i wanna know which one is the best 7900GT card.Pls post ur replies soon.Thanks.


----------



## siriusb (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Get the evga's latest revision. I don't think you can apply for warranty with this company, but, hopefully, you won't have to in the first place. Next in line would be xfx, leadtek, bfg.
If you can, try getting a x1800xt/x1900xt instead of the 7900gt.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sabreth: The dell mon still costs 42k. That price is excluding taxes which come up to about 2.5k....


----------



## amigoatul (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the 256MB Ati X1900 XT card available in USA?? If so,paste any links with the price listed...pls.
Shoud i go for the 7900 GT or X1900 XT 256MB ???Im losing my mind....pls suggest ppl...


----------



## caleb (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Graphics gurus,
Please let me know HOW I can figure out the NVidia equivalent ATI cards?
For example: 
What is the equivalent of NVidia GeForce 7600GS in ATI?
or
NVidia GeForce 7600GT in ATI?

Thanks in advance for all your answers.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> Hello Graphics gurus,
> Please let me know HOW I can figure out the NVidia equivalent ATI cards?
> For example:
> What is the equivalent of NVidia GeForce 7600GS in ATI?
> ...



u can visit www.gpureview.com and go to browse cards section and compare the core clock and memory clock of various cards

u can also compare performances of various cards


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Geforce 7600GS = Radeon X1600XT
Geforce 7600GT = Radeon X1800GTO (here the Radeon is a little better)


----------



## just4soft (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an old comp with the followin configurations

P4 2.26GHz
512+128MB RAM
60GB harddisk
845 mercury motherboard with 3 pci slots,no agp or pci-e slots.

suggest me a graphics card for this configuration


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				just4soft said:
			
		

> I have an old comp with the followin configurations
> 
> P4 2.26GHz
> 512+128MB RAM
> ...



DUDE......its really difficult..to find a PCI based GFX card...and even if u fnd one..wont play a single latest...forget latest..not even many..of the older games !!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You have to go in for a complete upgrade. Even the best PCI card available won't help much.


----------



## just4soft (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

great!!! then suggest me the upgrades i have to make


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okie people................I want to upgrade from my existing 6600gt and budget being around 20K. So whats the best I can get? My mobo is A8N-E. Or do u suggest that I wait for the DX10 card to hit the market.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a 7900GT ... best under 20k's i think ... if u wait a bit , u might get a 7900GS for a bit less , plus some more things


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				just4soft said:
			
		

> great!!! then suggest me the upgrades i have to make


We need your budget for that.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think 6600GT can do the job at least until FG8 is released[games like crysis will be using SH4 found in DX10 cards]. So wait some 5~8 months nd make that 20 k to some 25 or even 30k nd when GF8 is released u will get a top notch card for the price.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well need a graphics card for this configuration
====================================
pIV 2.80 GHZ 
512 mb ram
160 gb ddr ram (seagate barracuda)
intel motherboard
pc model COMPAQ PRESARIO SR1250IL bought 2004

unsure whether PCI slot present or not.

budget 5500/- to 6500/-


----------



## caleb (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				THE PHENOM said:
			
		

> well need a graphics card for this configuration
> ====================================
> pIV 2.80 GHZ
> 512 mb ram
> ...


Your motherboard does not have the required AGP or PCI-Express slot for you to be able to add a graphics card.


----------



## amigoatul (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys.Is the Ati X1900 XT 256MB version out yet.Atleast in the USA??
Also is it better than 7900GT???
Pls post any links for the Ati X1900 XT 256MB reviews and sites comparing the two cards if any.Any websites featuring the the ati card for sale?
Pls help.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want to buy from the US then nothing beats www.newegg.com


----------



## amigoatul (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I checked newegg.com and tigerdirect.com but the ATI X1900 XT 256MB version is not listed.Do u know if the 256MB ver. is up for sale yet??Do you recommend the X1900Xt over the 7900Gt???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup .. the X1900XT is definitely better than the 7900GT


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				amigoatul said:
			
		

> I checked newegg.com and tigerdirect.com but the ATI X1900 XT 256MB version is not listed.Do u know if the 256MB ver. is up for sale yet??Do you recommend the X1900Xt over the 7900Gt???


It's a brand new card and might take a while till it's widely available.


----------



## just4soft (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> DUDE......its really difficult..to find a PCI based GFX card...and even if u fnd one..wont play a single latest...forget latest..not even many..of the older games !!



i can play halflife2 at 1024*768...except for one little problem....the game crashes everytime it autosaves


----------



## wireless46 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi... i am looking out for an agp card... I found the Leadtek 7600 GT AGP.. price is arnd 13k afaik. I cant find it easily over here so can anybody tell me abt any gud dealer (anywhere in India) who sells leadtek cards and can offer it for the cheapest price ?? please help me out... Thanx...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here's something: I have one guy who wants to sell a GeForce 7800GTX 256 MB for 15k. It is a box packed piece but I don't think I'll get any warranty (from HonKong). Is it a good offer? Or should I get a 7900GT (I know, my finances are suddenly high enough for this nonsense).


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you don't want to play games, don't spend so much just to drive a 24" display. Even a 7k 7600GS will do a really good job at that.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Well I just saw some Oblivion screenshots....and now I want to game real bad... 

I got a good sound card, excellent speaker system, a 24 inch display coming soon....why not? Just wanted to know if it was worth it, that 7800GTX, that's all....

There's also the thing that no one wants to sell me a 6600GT pci-e card. Every guy who wants to sell one has an AGP version and the PCI-e guys decide last minute that they want to enjoy it for a few days longer....


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There isn't much difference performance-wise between a 7800GTX and a 7900GT. If you don't mind the lack of warranty it's a pretty good buy. Keep in mind that the 7900GT will OC better and run cooler than the 7800GTX. Plus the 7800GTX uses up 2 slots while the 7900GT is a single slot card (if that's important to you).


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Druvan the cooling issue and the 2 slot factor is definitely an important factor that u have pointed out especially if u have a heavily packed Tower.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys.......

ma config :

amd 64bit 2800+ @ 1.98Ghz
1 gib ram
asus k8n mobo
evga 6800gs 256mb 

ma card is too hot......

ambient temp is bout 41 and core temp at 56-58 at no load.....

and ambient temp goes upto 51-54 and core temp to 80-83 when playing games......

fixed two extra blowers for the card....with an inlet fan nearby......and also an exhaust at the top side of the cabinet......in all 4fans.....but no use......

cud it be becoz ma card is deffective ?????
it was overclocked to 425/1150 from 400/1100.....but i reverted back due to the temperature issues.....

plz help me guys.......


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

These temps are normal for a graphics card.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get 7900gt with local warranty for 17k


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Any contact details? And also, what about the 7900GS? I heard that is currently the best bang for buck under $200 card available...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. the XFX 7900GS Extreme would be the best buy right now .. that card can be pushed to over 600 MHz on the core :O ... and 1400 MHz on the mem. .. over 5500 3DMarks in 3DMark06 ... its priced around $240 ...


----------



## akshayt (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GS - 15k
7900GT - 17k


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is 7900gs available in kolkata? If yes then where cud I buy and whats the price?


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey...plz take a luk at this pic......

*s58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/st...rent=untitled-1.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch3

wats the "core" temp indicate there ?????


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Must be ur GFX card temps...Just read more about gfx card safe working temps and set SPEEDFAN accordingly. Even my 6600gt goes upto around 65C on loads.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey..........jst c these screenshots from riva tuner......

*s58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/st...rent=untitled-4.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1

the temp rose to 93 while i played...

someone suggested to c if there was enough thermla paste between the heat sink and gpu of ma card.......

i removed the heat sink and saw that there was enough i think..........

but nit very much though......

bfore i opened the heat sink the temp wud go only upto about 81-83,,,,,now it goes to 93 ...

wat shud i do....is it bcoz of the thermal paste ????

or is it something i did when i opened the heat sink ???/

i fixed it back as it was........

plzz help me guys..........
__________
.
.
.
.
.
i forgot to tell something........these temps are without the extra fans i have fixed.......

with the fans the core temp rise upto the earlier 83...and ambient temp to 53....

but still these temps are high right ????


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ouch......that's too hot. Maybe u didnot put the HSF back correctly also improve the airflow, just adding more fans doesn't helps.


----------



## cooldude (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Forsa Geforce 7600GS  how is this GPU could i get more info about it


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey....ma card is not even running 3dmark properly now........

full of graphical problems......

like blinking.......

once it went fine.....the next time it started doin these symptoms......

 ????

help me guys....


----------



## akshayt (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Call a educated dealer and set it right. Else have the company guys set it right, make sure he doesn't void your warranty by telling you that why did you take the HSF out in the first place


----------



## dhawald (Sep 12, 2006)

*graphics cards share system memory*

Hey if you guys thought that U are getting 256 mb on your
6200s or 6800s

U r wrong see this post.

*techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=603442#603442


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6200's use system memory but certainly not the 6800's.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Call a educated dealer and set it right. Else have the company guys set it right, make sure he doesn't void your warranty by telling you that why did you take the HSF out in the first place



hey if i try for a warranty is ther any way for them to find out that i had tried to overclock or unlock the pipelines...?????

and if yes.......is there any way i can prevent tat ?????


----------



## akshayt (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There are 6800s with 128mb, 256mb and even 512mb

unlock/oc is through software


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya there's nothin to worry as u havnt flashed the bios or installed firmware of ant 6800GT. SO they wont know bout the unlock/oc.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 'Best Value for Money' 7600 GT card is Palit 7600 GT Priced at Rs.8900


----------



## andysmith45 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> the 'Best Value for Money' 7600 GT card is Palit 7600 GT Priced at Rs.8900



I thought that they were selling for 8500/- in Delhi a couple of weeks back. Has there been an increase in pricing?


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is better ????.....a 7600 or a 6800 ?????

i saw tat the 6800 has more mem bandwidth as well as more fill rate...etc......

and also i guess the 7600 cost less than the 6800....???

then y is it the 7 series ??? :d


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the gF7 cards[except 7800] are built on new 90nm technology whereas 6800 nd 7800 are 110nm. So the 90nm ones can attain much higher clocks ne runs at lower temps nd also requires less power. They are cheaper than comparitively similar perfomance GF 6 cards as their manufacturing cost is much lesser nd the card layout, size, amount of silicon, area of heatsink...all is less. As with all other technology ...the latest technology is always better.
By the by a 7600GT oced can get 6700~6900 points in 3D Mark05.But only the ultra varient in 6800 oced can attain such high scores.


----------



## Samee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Help me people!

My config is as follows.
Asus A8N-E
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
256 X 2 400MHz DDR
Big Nvidia 6600 256 MB (Non GT)
 etc etc

My problem is, my 3dmark 05 score is very low (around 1800). 

When i run the features test, Pixel Shader tests run fine ( fps around 60), but the Vertex shader tests give me fps around 2 fps 

I am running XP Pro + XP Pro 64, latest drivers and direct X.

Is there a problem with my Card?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

First go to nidia ctrl panel nd set the values to min nd move the perfomance quality bar to perfomance.
Open task manager nd see how many ram is free before openin 3D Mark. For a total 512 MB free mem should be around 400mb or greater. Or quit some unwanted apps from teak manager's "process" tab.
Also see if ur mem is runnin in dual channel...nd set to 400 mhx in bios. U can see if its dual ch using cpuz.


----------



## Samee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the fast reply!

I installed windows + Motherboard drivers + Gfx Drivers  (nothing else) and ran the benchmark still the same result. Nvidia ctrl panel has Antialiasing None, Anistropic Filtering Off, Vertical Sync Off.

Here is the CPUz screenshot!

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/1913/cpuzfp3.th.jpg

Still same result, as i said in the features test, vertex shader test give only 2 fps!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

have u tried 3D Mark 03 nd 06. Maybe the 05 version has some issue with the x64 windows.
Also how much mem is free?


----------



## Samee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Free memory is around 400 MB.

I didn't try 3dmark 03, did try 3dmark 06. The problem remains.

Also running 3dmark in both Xp pro and Xp Pro 64.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which forceware ru usin??nd which mobo chipset nd bios drivers??


----------



## Samee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Was using forceware 91.47, but installed 92.91 beta (gave a 2 fps increase).
Mobo Drivers: Nforce4 6.86 (Latest from the Nvidia site).
BIOS version is 1013.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 9xxx series drivers are totally crappy nd many people r gettin huge perfomance hit with this new driver. Install the 84xx or 88xx drivers. Its the best in perfomance nd stability.


----------



## Samee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hhmmm... will try that out now!
i have the 84.56 whql drivers.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also try NGO optimised drivers. They performs more nd many reg tweaks are done already like coolbits nd all.


----------



## Samee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Installed and tried the following drivers.

84.56 whql drivers
NGO optimized 84.66
NGO optimized 91.47

still the same problem, vertex shader performance is low.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Arvind da gr8 @ help again...bravo knight bravo


----------



## blackleopard92 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does anyone know how much ATi's x1650 would cost?
Is it avalible in India?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's barely even available in the US. Will take a while before it's available here.
The price there is $99 so expect it to about Rs. 6,000 here.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Help me people!
> 
> My config is as follows.
> Asus A8N-E
> ...



Well .. 6600 isn't a great card ... my old 6600GT gave around ~3300 .. so u can expect something around 2000 ...

Also .. the pixel shader test is dependent on the pixel shading capabilites .. now the 6600 has 8 pp and 3 vp ... rite ???

Also .. the overall scores in 3DMark05 is dependent on the game tests only .. so th later tests will not effect ur scores ..

And about the drivers .. i'm using 91.45 and those are great ... i personally don't have any complains about 9x.xx ... except the new CP .. which is getting more polished with every new release .. plus with the newer 9x.xx drivers u get "transparency AA" with the 6 series card


----------



## akshayt (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check the normal scores for a 6600. Also, 2 FPS was probably during CPU tests, happens to one and all.


----------



## Samee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@deathvirus_me : yes you are right! (8 pp and 3 vp). That means this card s**** ?

@akshayt: nope, they were not for CPU tests.

I'm starting to think of increasing my RAM and change the GFX card, any suggestions?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its not a gud move to upgrade ur card now, as u can hanle most games at least playable frames for at least when DX10 cards r released. It won't be too far. Dun waste money for a 6 series or 7 series now.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want a sub 10k dx 10 card then you will end up waiting atleast 6 months at the minimum. After about 12 months you would anyways have upgraded, so it makes much more sense to get a new card like the 7600GT now.


----------



## Samee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the help!

I think i'll wait for a few months, as the games i play now are very playable!
I mostly play Counter Strike Source. Get about 70-80 fps!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well ... 8 pp and 3 vp isn't bad ... just that u can't really turn up the res. and aa ... but as u mentioned Counter Strike .. i think u can manage 1280*960 with 2x aa easily .. and get over 50 fps anyday ..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Keep ocing the card in case u need more fps till u get ur new cars when DX10 cards r launched. Its not that far away as many games r about to be launched which boasts of supporting DX10 like the UT07, Gears of War nd Crysis.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. the 6600 can hit 550 easily on the core .. though u shouldn't push the mem. much beyond 600 ...


----------



## Samee (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think i found out where the bottleneck is!

This is the riva tuner screenshot.
*img75.imageshack.us/img75/2266/rivatunernl6.th.jpg

it says 64 bit for the memory bus. I have asked on guru3d.com forums and they say they have never seen a Nvidia 6600 with 64 bit memory bus( it must be atleast 128 bit) and the 64 bit is choking my system.

But the product page of my graphics card says it's 128 bit.
see here: *www.big-tek.com/geforce6600PCIlp128.htm

look at the bottom of that page Big Tek has given the specs.

Riva Tuner can't lie as well!
So there can be only two possibilities.
1. There is someway to make the memory bus 128 bit.
2. The card is faulty.

What am i supposed to do?


----------



## goldenninga (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys i am new to this forum

keep it up the good work guys

Right now i need some help can some one tell me where i can find a dealer in chennai for Zalman or Logysis cooler for 6600GT 128MB pci-e version card, i dont know where i can get one

as my card idles at 45c and at load i didn't see it running morethan 73c

please help me, thx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Samee
There is no way a 128 bit mem is running on 64bit...not in this world at least..Either the riva tuner is crappy or u card is a 64 bit one. Try everest and sisoft sandra nd see the specs of ur card.

@goldenninga
The temps u ve mentioned is perfectly healthy nd no need for ny spcl cooler. Have heard that some 6600GT hits almost 95c at load after oc. So 73c is really safe nd there is good room for oc as far as temp is concerned.
Invest that money nd upgrade ur card to some 7600GT or x1800GTO.


----------



## Samee (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah,thinking the same (that my car dis 64 bit one)!
The specs page says 128 bit, i have 64 bit. I'll sell this card to someone and get another card. Will definately not get something from BIG (Big Byte Corporation).

A lesson learned the hard way. Brand does matter, no wonder people spill out extra money for something like Gainward, MSI etc etc.
Anyways, thanks everyone for the help, really appreciate it!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Either the riva tuner is crappy or u card is a 64 bit one.



Quite a bold statement .. if ur familiar with Rivatuner i think this would be pretty hard to say ... Rivatuner is smart enough to detect card properly .. and if doesn't then ur presented with false info for just the gpu id ...

Also .. no wonder BIG cards are so cheap ... so u just learnt a lesson the hard way ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> if ur familiar with Rivatuner i think this would be pretty hard to say ... Rivatuner is smart enough to detect card properly .. and if doesn't then ur presented with false info for just the gpu id ...



agree with the statement..so the only chance is the card being a 64bit one..
nd wondering how easily BIG is ablr to fool the customers.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Good Graphics Card for around Rs 2000*

Hi all 
I m currently planning to build system with following config

1. CPU: Intel core 2 Duo E6600
2. Motherboard: Asus P5B
3. RAM: 512 MB DDR 2 533 Mhz
4. HDD: 250 GB Seagate SATA II
5. ODD: Lite-on SHM-165H6S
6. Cabinet: Asus VENTO 7700
7. PSU: Zebronics 500 W

I will purchase a good graphics card next year after Windows Vista will be available.But as of now i just want a basic graphics card for display which can also play games. Can you plz suggest me some good card for around 3000/- . What about XFX GeForce 6200 TC ????????

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why goin for such a high end proc??nd only 512 MB?
Nd why spend so much on cab?
U can probably go for an E6400 along with 1GB or even 2GB mem. 
Today one should get at least a 7300GS for 3.5k if he wanna play any game at low~med settings@800*600. 
6200TC can't survive with todays games even al lowest setings.

Again I say...512 would make ur system crawl even with that high end proc. 
E6400 nd 2GB would make hell of a difference. Go for some lil bit cheaper cab nd get the 7300GT or a 7600GS.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Arvind
Any other suggestion please


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get at least 667 mhz or an 800MHZ in dual channel. Its better to go for the Zebronics 400W platinum instead of the regular Zebronics 500W as the Platinum is for gamin nd would be much stable nd the output would be in correct ratings also. It would cost u 1600/-. U can also opt for Zebronics platina 500w.
link:
*www.zebronics.net/home/powersupplies.asp


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@jugnu_009: Asus Vento is a very good cabinet

I own a Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet and a Zebronics 500 W Platinum PSU works pretty well for me.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want to play your games till Vista is out get the 7600GT and then get a 8800GT class later. Get atleast 2-4GB RAM. Else get E6400.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ouch ... get a E6400 along with 2 GB ram .. much better option ...

And about the card ... go for a 7600GS .. others are mearly for show .. and can't handle current games at good settings ...


----------



## akshayt (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS is too crap. just 5% better than a 6600GT. Get atleast 7600GT/7900GT at the minimum.


----------



## dotcommakers (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have Intel Dual Core - DDR2 ram and P5RD2-VM Asus mother board which graphic card should i purchase.. I have only  5000rs. budget


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for 5k's .. i think a 7300GT should suffice ...


----------



## sanju_nlp (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an MSI motherboard with 1 gb of ram  amd 3000+ 2ghz processor, with integrated NVIDA GEFORCE 5600 128mb graphics, although all the latest drivers are installed but i can not watch dat, mpeg or any kind of video files. it works when i uninstall the graphics but otherwise? Please help?


----------



## samrulez (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r u using beta driver?? if yes then revert to the older versions....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats the exact problem ??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sanju_nlp:Ok that's the same card that I'am using rite now.XFX Nvidia 128mb GeForce 4 AGP 8x if I'am not wrong and the card has issues with Drivers downloaded from Nvidia website.If you are using SP2 then just use that drivers with SP2 and the card will work fine.I use 19" Samsung 955DF CRT monitor in vga (DB 15) port.I use a resolution of 1280x960 @ 85Hz.Works pretty fine with me.So I suggest u too uninstall the video driver from safe mode.Take out the card from the board and then do reinstall XP (provided if u have data then skip the OS reinstall part) and then after laoding all necessary drivers put the card in the slot and then load original drivers from the video card cd.Then install SP2.Shud work fine.


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the 6800GT better than the 7300GS.Tell me which one to go in for .I have a budget of about Rs.5k


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800GT is way better than 7300GS, but it's also out of your budget.
In your budget the best you can get is a 7300GT for about Rs. 5000.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800GT is waaay better than the 7300GS ... and waay more costly than 5k's ..


----------



## aquamatrix (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have C2d powered PC, and am willing to spend around 15k for a gpu. should i wait for some time( i can wait for about 3-4 months max) coz i have my eyes on 7900GT or GTX or go for the 7900 GS. 

what will be the prices of dx10 cards when they come out???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for the XFX 7900GS EE card ... its awesome ..


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a ATI Xpress200 based motherboard with inbuilt graphics. I want to add a PCI Xpress based ATI card to it. Is X550 256 MB DDR 2 good enough for playing new games. I am not a hardcore gamer. All i need is playable 3d games @ 800*600 with acceptable frame rates. Will this card add on to the performance or the inbuilt ATI Xpress 200 good enough for the purpose as this inbuilt card is Direct X 9 complaint and has 3D capabilties. 

Also can I run Xbox emulator on this config.

My config is:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
MSI RS482-ILD ATI Xpress 200
512 MB DDR 2 RAM
160 GB SATA

Thanx.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800GT and 7300GS is a night and day difference. Anyway, 7600GT > 6800GT and retails for 8500 and up.

for 5k, you should eye a 6600GT.

For 15k, you get a 7900GS, 17k for 7900GT, look out for a 7900GTO as well, 7900GTX is out of budget and looses to a 1900XT within the same price range.


----------



## aquamatrix (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what if a buy the gpu after 3-4 months, what will be best in 15k range.


----------



## vinyas (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i a Real Noob in Gpu... looking for a Good Pcie Card @ 16x ..... budget 7k....
hope u guys can pls help


----------



## akshayt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vinyas, I have already replied in your thread at TE. I have fitted a 7900GT in your budget.

for 7k you can't really expect a gaming experience.

After 3-4 months for 15k you will get a 7950GT and if you are extremely lucky a 1900XT for a tad more, or you might get a 1800XT around 15k then.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think i'll wait then. i'll just increase my ram to 2 gigs for now.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ sundeep
 ATI Xpress200 is just a nice card with 256MB sharing with the RAM. better u add 1 256MB ram, if u r not a hardcore gamer den dis onboard card is best....all u need to do is just add ram.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vinyas said:
			
		

> hey guys i a Real Noob in Gpu... looking for a Good Pcie Card @ 16x ..... budget 7k....
> hope u guys can pls help



Its not that u ''cannot'' play games with a 7k gfx card.......ohhhh...sure X1900XTX is good,but expensive, lol....7600GS for 7k is good enough, but a 7600GT for 13k would be better.


----------



## vinyas (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> Its not that u ''cannot'' play games with a 7k gfx card.......ohhhh...sure X1900XTX is good,but expensive, lol....7600GS for 7k is good enough, but a 7600GT for 13k would be better.



decided on this card .....

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814122006

Pls Comment on this


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why dont you wait and get a dx10 card, its gonna be woth the wait @vinyas


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Direct X 10

Here are the details in case you guys were wondering. 

* Unified Shader Architecture 
* Support FP16 HDR+MSAA 
* Support GDDR4 memories 
* Close to 700M transistors (G71 - 278M / G70 - 302M) 
* New AA mode : VCAA 
* Core clock scalable up to 1.5GHz 
* Shader Peformance : 2x Pixel / 12x Vertex over G71 
* 8 TCPs & 128 stream processors 
* Much more efficient than traditional architecture 
* 384-bit memory interface (256-bit+128-bit) 
* 768MB memory size (512MB+256MB) 
* Two models at launch : GeForce 8800GTX and GeForce 8800GT 
* GeForce 8800GTX : 7 TCPs chip, 384-bit memory interface, hybrid water/fan cooler, water cooling for overclocking. US$649 
* GeForce 8800GTX : 6 TCPs chip, 320-bit memory interface, fan cooler. US$449-499 

*sg.vr-zone.com/?i=4007


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys this is gonna be a big one.so please help/recommend me in choosing right graphic card.
my eyes are set on asus EN7950GX2/2PHT/1G and xfx Geforce 7950GX2. yeah both are 1 gb .i am really confused which one to buy.i have no idea whats their price.one of my vendors told me asus costs 41500 and xfx costs 44500.i hope now the prices are down.

my current configuaration is as follows
intel 2.66ghz processor
1.5 gb ddr2 ram
asus p5n32 sli deluxe motherboard
leadtek winfast px6800 gs tdh 256 ddr3(soon i m gonna dispose this)
soundblaster audiogy4 sound card
zebronics 500 watts smps
zebronics gaming cabinet
and so on.....

so which one should i go for.asus or xfx?


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ancientrites : u must be a rich man's son...........jus kiddin


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sabretOOthe:you 4got to help me


----------



## akshayt (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ancientrites

there is no point getting such a graphic card with such a low end CPU. This is D805 right?

Then you first need to upgrade that, get atleast D930 and oc it or X2 3800 or C2D(prefered), try to get 2GB or more.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ ancientrites : I'am Trying to build:

Intel C2D E6600 (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.15500/-)

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.14500/-)

Nvidia GeForce 7900GS (waiting to get more info on DX 10 cards)

2 x 2Gb DDR2 800Mhz (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.25000/-)

Zebronics Antibiotic (already have this one)

Zeb Platinum 500W PSU (already have this one)

Now u may add to ur list soundblaster audiogy4 sound card but I dont think that is necessary given the above mobo supports 7.1 channel sound.Wats ur budget if u dont mind?*


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*[help a n00b... lol]*

Consider me a Graphics Card n00b...

System is little old now... any ways 
Here's my config, currently on Intel 845 on board graphics (sucks!)... please suggest me a decent nVIDIA/ATI card... 

Remember *I need an AGP card*... as my mobo don't have a PCIe slot... 

Computer: Pentium 4 @ 1.9GHZ; 2GB DDR RAM @ 266MHz 
LCD : 19" WideScreen 

This system is mostly used for GFX stuff... I don't game much on this PC... but now feeling like!... 
So please suggest me which one to buy... my budget is around *5K-10K*.... 

Thanks.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Do u have a 4x slot or a 8x....anyways 8x r backwards compatible....get a 7600GS for 8k-9k.....should be the best AGP card...now..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's 8x AGP... thnx, I'll check 7600GS...


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sabret00the,that was awsome list,but u didnt understand my earlier post.i m still drawn on confusion whether to buy xfx or asus i gb graphic card?i have read the reviews but both are pretty close each other.the only thing is xfx has launched 3 models of 1gb graphic card.since we have same psu i would like to ask ya whether it makes noise and mine does its really irritating sometimes.

ShekharPalash : why dont u hunt down for sapphire graphic cards.they are venomous when it comes to performance.one of my friend uses this. not sure whether 4x/8x.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
XFX is better than ASUS......also don't go by the memory go by the benchies!


----------



## REY619 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want some info on graphics card, I hope someone will help.....
Heres my PC config:::::I know its the suckest of all config...)
P4 1.6Ghz, 256 MB SD RAM@133MHz, intel i845-ITE8712 chipset. I am currently using SiS 300 series graphics card with 32 MB memory (I know you will laugh on me!!) and its unable to play most of the games, as u may be knowing.
Now can anyone tell me if this chipset supports onboard graphics?? Also it has 2x (again laughable!!) AGP slot and no PCIE slot.
SO now what should i do? should i change the motherboard? or are there any graphics cards, that can play most of the current games, and that also support this darn rig??
Thanx!


----------



## samrulez (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a 6200 or a 5200....I think 5200 is available in 2X ...not too sure about 6200....


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 15, 2006)

*Which 7600GT?*

I have compaq presario 1931IL branded PC with compaq MV7540 monitor.

Specs
Pentium d820 (2.8ghz dual cores with 1mb l2 cache per core with em64t Xbit)
1gb ram 2*512mb ram.
160gb sata seagate 7200rpm
compaq motherboard based on ATI xpress200 chiptset with PCI-E16x slot free and on board realtek 7.1 HD audio.

I want to buy 7600GT 256mb ddr3.
Three are available in hyderabad - BIG , XFX and Zebronics.

1. Which has the best performance.
The costs I got are
BIG - 9575 inr
XFX - 11000 inr
zebronics - 9500 inr

2. I heard zebronics is palit. Is this true? Zebronics site doesnt list 7600gt under their products and the pic in digit magazine for zebronics matches with the custom pcb of sonic version 7600gt of palit for which we can do volt modding.

3. I have checked XFX benchmarks in various 7600GT roundups and xfx doent seem to beat the average although it overclocks better than other cards. Why is XFX so overpriced.

4. Is palit or forsa available in hyderabad?

Off topic
1. ow do I find out my RAM type for ex ddr 2 400mhz or ddr2 667mhz? I tried 3dmark 06 trial provided by digit but it cudnt detect. My ram is being shared by onboard ati x300 (xpress200)?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1. XFX has the best performance but it's also the most expensive.

2. Dunno.

3. XFX beats the BIG and Zebronics cards but others like Leadtek, Gainward, Asus are more than a match for it.


Use Everest to find out your RAM type.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone knows whether the current 7900GT's still have the problem ???


----------



## akshayt (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No, I don't think so atleast. The problem was mostly with pre overclocked cards. Anyway even if you get a one which has a problem, RMA is still there. And in case you get from abroad, look no further than a 1900xt/xtx.

Normally for real world benchies almost all cards in almost all benchies will perform almost equal at same frequencies.


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a noob question
Does overclocking cancel warranty?


----------



## akshayt (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Legally, Yes. But practically in India atleast, usually you are able to get warranty, if it is your dealer then he may give you warranty whether oced or not becoz he doesn't pay from his pocket, a shop keeper might not if you tell him about it and if you tell an importer etc anything about such a thing, then you will surely loose warranty.


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys,anyone has purchased zebronics 7950gx2 1gb graphic card.whats its price?


----------



## codename_romeo (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please tell me the cost of nvidia 7300gt 512mb graphics card and nvidia 6200 256 mb card and which brand.......


----------



## akshayt (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ancient, 33000 and above
rather get a 1900xt and upgrade to R600 4 months down the line. 1900xt has better image quality and supports AA + HDR as well.


----------



## anandrules (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i used to have an onboard card till now and i just bought a new ATI x800 XL AGP card . But i cant figure out how to go about installing it. I tried these steps:
1.Uninstalled intel extreme graphics drivers
2.Shut down comp, put card in AGP slot firmly.
3.Hook up monitor to the card and try to start , but i do not get any display on the monitor . It remains black even though i can hear the beep sound and see the harddisk red light glowing. 
Please help me fix this problem coz i really want to play sm decent games.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go to the BIOS and change ''Primary graphics Adapter'' to AGP ....it should boot!


----------



## anandrules (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> go to the BIOS and change ''Primary graphics Adapter'' to AGP ....it should boot!


 dude i checked it out in the bios and even now its set on 'AGP' even though i am using onboard so dunno bout that


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Are u able to see BIOS display with the GFX card


----------



## anandrules (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Are u able to see BIOS display with the GFX card


 no re nthing cms up with the graphics card in the slot.....i just get a black screen with the yellow light on the monitor blinking.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

emm try to make sure that you have put the card inside firmly .... I had a hard time putting my Ati card in the slot ....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there any Graphic Card which  runs on a PCI Slot??????


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Many, but they all suck. If you don't even have an AGP slot you need to upgrade your entire system.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah! 
*All* PCI based cards suck big time!

But I think max u can get is a 6200 or a X1300 based card,....


----------



## anandrules (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i was just thinking that since the card (ATI x800 XL AGP 256 mb 256 bit) is in working condition and not compatible with my slot, how much would it fetch me if i tried to sell off the card?? After all its brand new and has got a 1 year warantee


----------



## squid (Oct 22, 2006)

*need 4X/8X AGP graphics card*

i like to get a graphics card for the below mentioned configuration
amd athlon xp 1800+
asus a7n266vm mb / 512 DDR
4x AGP slot

suggest me a good AGP card. my budget is upto Rs.6000.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 6600GT 128MB, it should be the best in your budget...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 6600GT ... though it'll still be bottlenecked quite a bit .. but should suffice ..


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, just 2day morning i phoned zebronics headquarter(chennai) regarding zebronics 7950gx2 i gb graphic card.schocking reply given by customer care was they were not aware nor no idea about their latest graphic card and couldnt be found in the stock.how humilating it could ve been but peace of mind they also sale leadtek graphic cards which cost 34000+4%tax for leadtek 7950gx2 gb i found it fair enough.finally i m gonna order it from bangalore branch.i feel really happy now.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'd advise you not to spend so much money on a DX9 graphics card. If you REALLY want to play games get a 7900GT for half the price of a 7950GX2. It's more than enough for a great gaming experience.

Do you even have a large enough monior to justify buying a 7950GX2? If you monitor is anything less than 22" you're wasting your money.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7950GX2 is not a very good buy ... unless u can pump up the res. to 1920*1600 or higher ... and have a CPU like FX62 or a oc'ed E6400 to cope ..

Plus , dx10 are almost here ... ur better off spending money on something like a 7900GT 256 MB , or a slightly higher 7950GT 512 MB ... and save over 10k's ...


----------



## vikassethi (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone of you please give me some contact # or tell me some dealers from where I can buy one of the latest graphic cards in New Delhi.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys please help me out....im planning to go for a Graphic card, thinking of Geforce 7800...wats the price ?......my system spec. is Intel Pentuim 4 2.8 Ghz HT, 915 GAG Mobo : it has PCI Express, 1.24 GB of RAM.....any other cards that u think of ? ....im a serious gamer..


----------



## samrulez (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's your budget.....the 7800 is already out dated....if you want a hight end card then get a 7900.....

And as u mentioned you are a ''serious'' gamer...then get a 7950 GT .... or a X1900XT


----------



## Polter (Oct 26, 2006)

*graphics card problem*

I'm using a PIV CPU 2.40 GHZ with 376 MB RAM with 64 MB Intel 82845G Graphics contoller, along with windows XP SP2. my motherboard model is 81845GVM - R2. I've also downloaded and used the latest drivers but whenever I try to run games such as  Vitual Pool 3 or Mafia, the system hangs and I have to reboot. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much is the 7950gt and 1900xt??


----------



## samrulez (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1900XT is about 25k's......Donno,,,,about the 7950GT>>


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7950 is 33k.
IMO it's not worth spending so much on a DX9 card anymore. Maximum you should spend is 17k on a 7900GT.

What's the maximum resolution your monitor supports? If it's less than 1600x1200 then the 7950 is anyways not for you.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wud not be able to buy a dx10 card as i have heard they are gonna be very costly, i have got 20k with me and will wait till jan to get  Gfx and a a gig of ram.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you have only 20k then you anyways can't buy the X1900XT or the 7950GX2.
Still you should wai till DX10 cards release so you can buy a good DX9 card at a lower price.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i could extend my budget to 25k or maybe even more, i just want the best available gpu for my PC.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

To use the best available GPU you need 2GB RAM, in fact to fully use even mainstream cards you need 2GB.

The best bang for buck is 1900xt 24k + 2GB RAM, 7950
GX2 for 33000 is faster but has some drawbacks


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i already have 1 gb and plan to get one more stick when i buy my gpu.  but i am really confused on what gpu to get??????    gpu shud be under 20k though.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Under 20k means you can't get anything better than the 7900GT. You shouldn't even need anything more unless you have a really huge monitor.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Under 20k means you can't get anything better than the 7900GT. You shouldn't even need anything more unless you have a really huge monitor.



I got the Samsung 940 BW which is 19" wide and has a resol of 1440 x 900 @ 60Hz and 4ms response time.............dont u guys think one 7600GT shud be good for now and later on when prices come down maybe I can add another 7600GT............

Does anyone know when exactly are DX10 cards gonna be launched?Will they consume more power or less power than DX9 cards?Will they be more or less expensive?Will DX10 cards support SLI?Is SLI gonna stay?Say at this moment what is more prudent given my monitor shud I be waiting for a DX10 card?Is it worth the wait?


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1.they will consume more power
2. will cost 30k +
until an unles you have a huge budget, i wud suggest getting a 7900gt right now and add one more later ( even though two 7600 gt in sli wud run almost anything right now quite smoothly)
3. you might wanna get a new smps when you are going for an sli as 500 w may not be enough.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> I got the Samsung 940 BW which is 19" wide and has a resol of 1440 x 900 @ 60Hz and 4ms response time.............dont u guys think one 7600GT shud be good for now and later on when prices come down maybe I can add another 7600GT............
> 
> Does anyone know when exactly are DX10 cards gonna be launched?Will they consume more power or less power than DX9 cards?Will they be more or less expensive?Will DX10 cards support SLI?Is SLI gonna stay?Say at this moment what is more prudent given my monitor shud I be waiting for a DX10 card?Is it worth the wait?


DX10 is going to be launched before the end of the year. No sense in waiting for DX10 unless you have atleast 25k to spend. For your monitor a 7600GT would be enough and you can add a second one later. But if you already know that you will be adding a second 7600GT you might as well buy a 7900GT which will give you the performance of 2 7600GT's.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aquamatrix said:
			
		

> you might wanna get a new smps when you are going for an sli as 500 w may not be enough.



Hey thanx to Aqua and Dhruv 

well I was calculating my system power requirements at *www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine 
and it came to around 290 watts with one GPU(thats 7600 GT though) well with 2 7600 GTs in SLI mode it shud be around 357 watts.Further replacing the 7600 GT with a 7900GT shud push it to 297 watts (wow) which translates to performance of 2 7600 GT cards by consuming the power of 1 and again two 7900 GTs in SLI mode will require around 371 watts.So we may conclude that a 500 Watt smps shud be good enough for now......


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

first i want to know one thing is the wattage same under idle and load settings??


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Of course not. Under idle settings the power consumed is less than half.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Aqua: which smps do u use?
@Dhruv: Dont u think the Zeb 500 W Platinum is good enough for a SLI system?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No it isn't. If a Zebronics PSU claims to provide 500W it probably provides only 400W. Better get an Antec NeoHE 550W to be safe.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> No it isn't. If a Zebronics PSU claims to provide 500W it probably provides only 400W. Better get an Antec NeoHE 550W to be safe.



hmm!!!
If its so then there's nothing much I can do about it as I've already bought a Zeb Platinum.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i am using a smps that came with my cabby, as i havent bought a GPU yet my 400W smps is working for me now.

better not take a risk it man coz in sli power consumption can be quite high. 

i plan to get the antec neohe 550W myself.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Dont u think the Zeb 500 W Platinum is good enough for a SLI system?



Noop .... for the SLi'ed systems , i can only recommend Antec or CoolerMaster ... even the SmartPower 2.0 series from Antec should do , but it'll be the utmost min. for super stability ...



> well i could extend my budget to 25k or maybe even more, i just want the best available gpu for my PC.



Well .. for 20k's u can get a 7900GT ... and for 25k's u should definitely get the X1900XT , 512 MB


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I need some SMPS advice. The 7900GT is soon to arrive and I have just an iBall 400w smps. 

My system config will be as follows:
Pentium 4 3.0Ghz
Intel 915
Audigy 2 ZS
2GB RAM
1 7900GT GFX card.

I wont be doing any overclocking so which SMPS would be the minimum that I should buy? I need something cheap but branded.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. u can get a Antec TP2.0 430W psu ...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about the SmartPower 350W? Wouldn't that take the 7900GT? Reason is I hear this is consumes less power, much lower than the 7800GTX...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup , it'll .. it ran my old rig with the 6800GS ... ath the load diff at 100% load between the 6800GS and the 7900GT is under 10W ... i had a max. load of around 280W ... so it'll be under 300W anyday ... and can easily be handled by the Antec SP2.0 350W


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me which is the best graphic card for 5-7K?


----------



## samrulez (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmmm....in the PCIe platform???? Well the  7600GS.....7.5k /...


----------



## sree007 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a gigabyte 2004 rz series motherboard. I now have a geforce 4 mx card. M/B has 1 AGP 4x slot. I have a budget of 3500 Rs. Which is the best card i can get?only agp.also plz specify a card if my budjet is 5000Rs.Can the 6600 non gt perform better than 6200?


----------



## windchimes (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,

 i need a gpu below 7k for running 3d applications which is compatible with AMD dual core X2. which one'll suit my needs..?? (n should i depend more on processor or on gpu for running 3d appln's ??)..plz help me...

 regards
Windchimes


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600 Gs for 7k

palit 7600 gt will be a much better choice , but its for 8.5k and little hard to find.


----------



## kunaltg (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i own a pavilion t430i

it has 845 intel chipset without a pci express slot can any body help me .

i want to know can i get a 512mb pci interface graphics card and if yes then which one is the best and what can be the possible problems?

how much ram is required at present i have 256md ddr ram and i am thinking of upgading to 1 gb ram. againwhich one is best and whats the price?

plz reply 

thankyou


----------



## anilthomas26 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey.......does anyone know where to get a 6800gs at ernakulam(cochin)....

and which is more costly?....the 6800gs or the 7600gt ????.......

atleast will i get the 6800gs at bangalore or something ????


----------



## mayanksharma (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hehe ...Not any more...
I got Gainward 6600GT AGP Golden Sample yesterday. 
Does this card has LED fan unit? Because, its not glowing like its previous counterparts! Secondly, em not able to see Enhanced Mode in Expert Tool utility in the driver tab!! 

Edited:  Actually, its ok. AGP variant dont ahve any led on cooling unit. And OC is possible from Expert Utility only..


----------



## soumya (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My question is plain and simple.Suggest a graphics card under rs. 8500!


----------



## vikrant1986 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ mayanksharma

how much did u paid for 6600 GT ??


----------



## mayanksharma (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well,i got this for 7500 bucks! And whats more, its GOLDEN SAMPLE! I got very stable score of 3628 in 3DMark 05! The only thing em worried about is its LED fan. I dont know whether it glows or not! Rest, this card is just awesome!!


Just overclocked it...


----------



## monkey (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, I just checked that www.yantraonline.in is selling MSI and GeCube graphics cards. Can somebody tell me how the prices look on this site?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, 

I hv an Intel D865 GBF mobo with AGP slot and 256 MB DDR(266) RAM. I need to buy a graphics card under the price range of Rs. 8000-Rs. 8500/- AGP card only, Please suggest one. Preferably price and location too. Im in Mumbai, Goregaon.

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## samrulez (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

man! I'm from Malad..  ...

Well I suggest get more ram maybe 512MB 400MHz or 1GB.....and get a cheaper gfx card....
Get a 6600LE .....for 3k....from Lamington Road..and buy more ram of the remaining money..


----------



## lokeshakash (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

please any one help me to buy a graphics card which is supported for intel 915gv express chipset.i am using a HP COMPAQ SR1530IL


----------



## samrulez (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Budget???? I think your mobo has a PCIe slot....
get a 7600GS for 3.5k...or a 7600GS for 7k...or a 7600GT for 11k...


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

make that 7300 gs for 3.5k


----------



## kapal83 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me which is the best graphic card for 5-7K?




Check GF 7300GT or GF 7600GS prices in the market. They currently the best in this price range.
__________


			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I hv an Intel D865 GBF mobo with AGP slot and 256 MB DDR(266) RAM. I need to buy a graphics card under the price range of Rs. 8000-Rs. 8500/- AGP card only, Please suggest one. Preferably price and location too. Im in Mumbai, Goregaon.
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Call 28783569 / 70 - Ask for Gf 7600GS or Gf 6800XT AGP should get what you want.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> hmm!!!
> If its so then there's nothing much I can do about it as I've already bought a Zeb Platinum.


 
Well,I did see that Zebronics is the only Indian Vendor that is listed in the Official Nvidia and SLIzone websites

Link: *www.nvidia.in/page/cv_zebronics.html
Link: *in.slizone.com/page/home.html

Nvidia SLI Certified Partner in India is Zebronics *in.slizone.com/object/slizone_buy_pre_built_zebronics_in.html

When Nvidia certifies Zebronics as one of its OEM vendors for SLI based systems,I guess I'm in a good situation
__________
Nvidia SLIZONE website lists only Zebronics as the OEM SLI-ed system supplier in INDIA.Moreover,the Platinum 500Watt SMPS is GAMING series from Zebronics its pretty expensive as well,since its certified by Nvidia guess its enough conformation for me. 
Link: *in.slizone.com/object/slizone_buy_pre_built_zebronics_in.html
__________

*Chk out the ultimate Indian Gaming Rig from Zebronics!!!*


*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_01.gif​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_02.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_03.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_04.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_05.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_06.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_07.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_08.jpg​ 
*www.zebronics.net/images/ad2_09.jpg​ 

*www.zebronics.net/gamingrigs.asp 8)​


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Samrulez* wrote:*


> man! I'm from Malad..  ...
> 
> Well I suggest get more ram maybe 512MB 400MHz or 1GB.....and get a cheaper gfx card....
> Get a 6600LE .....for 3k....from Lamington Road..and buy more ram of the remaining money..


 
Hey man tat is a good idea to get more RAM for my System (D 865 GBF) approx. 1 GB of DDR(400) RAM 

*Kapal83 wrote*:





> Call 28783569 / 70 - Ask for Gf 7600GS or Gf 6800XT AGP should get what you want.


Wich company/ Dealer's phone number is this bro ? Are these cards nVIDIA ? (for my D 865 GBF mobo).


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## babi_surat (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*hello everybody!!
*can someone tell me that whether a 8x AGP card can be put in a 4X AGP slot. and also regarding the voltage thats 1.5 v slot and if the 8X card is ok for this voltage configuration
*thanks *


----------



## samrulez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah! It works but not at its full potential ! 
Thus you should get a low end 8X card such as 5200,6200,6600 etc etc..


----------



## babi_surat (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ samrulez

*and what is the price i can expect?
*because any way i will be upgrading my computer when the dx10 market stabilises. till then want a temporary solution
so >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## samrulez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm....get a 6600LE for 3.2k....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup ... get a 6600LE if u want a good and temporary solution ..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys,
reply to my quewrry above pleaase..

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup nvidia


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Kapal83 wrote:


> Call 28783569 / 70 - Ask for Gf 7600GS or Gf 6800XT AGP should get what you want.


 
@ Kapal:
Wich company/ Dealer's phone number is this bro ? Are these cards nVIDIA ? (for my D 865 GBF mobo).
Come on guys, reply plz... :  (



BTW, I contacted Zebronics www.zebronics.net/graphicscards.asp Mumbai, Phone : 022 - 2300 9539 for Nvidia AGP card and the person said tat:
1.) Leadtek GeForce 7600GS (256 MB) will be for Rs.9000/- and 
2.) GeForce 6800 XT (512 MB) for Rs.10,000/-

So please tell me wich AGP card I shud go for ? Any other apart from these 2 mentioned above ? How is LEadtek ? Is the price justified ? Will it create any bottleneck due to my config given below ?

My mobo is Intel D865 GBF, AGP slot. and P-4, 2Ghz processor with 256 MB DDR(266) Hynix RAM. Win XP as OS

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for the 6800XT .. u have a good chance to unlock it ... but even if u can't u'll still have the extra mem. buffer ..


----------



## sinstoic (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Would you please help?

My old system has:
Intel Pentium III 800MHz Processor
Intel E815EEA Motherboard
512 MB PC133 SDRAM Memory
Mercury 235W SMPS

The motherboard has:
Integrated 82815 Graphics
Universal 4x AGP Slot (supports cards with 3.3V and 1.5V)

The system is used for basic internet browsing and office work. No games.

Currently I am able to run MS Windows Vista Ultimate (Non-Aero) at 640x480 in 16 Bit Colour. I would like to run Aero UI at 1024 x 768 in 16 Bit Colour. Will I be able to do this adding a XFX nVidia GeForce 6200 256MB? Do I need to upgrade my SMPS? If Yes, what do I need (Wattage and brandname)?

Waiting for a solution. Thanks.


----------



## samrulez (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get 6200 AGP 128MB....for 2.8k.....Which SMPS do you have?? Coz even a 300watts SMPS will do for a 6200...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Deathhvirus

Hey bro tell me a AGP card in the range of Rs.6500- Rs.7000/- I hv a P-4, 2 Ghz system on D865 GBF Intel Mobo and DDR (400 Mhz,PC 3200) 512 MB Transcend JetRAM.

Can u please explain wat u mean by saying this "u have a good chance to unlock it ... but even if u can't u'll still have the extra mem. buffer ..
" 

Are the prices juistified by those Zebronics (Mumbai) ppl ??


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## geek_rohit (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me the prices of GeForce 6600 GT in Delhi?
The AGP Version, preferably from XFX.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can ne body tell me the price of 7600GT and x1950GT ? which do u suppose is better . tomshardware rated the latter the winner.

there are many companies that give these gfx card ( asus , xfx , leadtek ) .which is better and wats the difference ?


----------



## samrulez (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well......7600GT is good...but doesn't come anywhere in front of X1950......
for brands stick to xFx or nvidia and sapphire or ASUS for ATi...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asus is a bit overpriced ... i also would suggest PowerColor ..


----------



## hash!! (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 6600gt is arnd 7500-8k in del... 128mb... not sure tho...will check...
and yea... kinda sad that dx10's gonna be pretty much restricted to vista...
and vista's gonna have somewhat killer security... thats what it seems at the moment... vicious circle it is...
and i read abt the first dx10 compatible card... the nvidia 8800gtx... theres only 2 cards in the 8 series as of now... 8800gtx and 8800gts.... and hell... this one's killin it all... read about the 3dmark tests, left the x1950xtx far behind...
and bliss currently comes at a very nominal 36k or sumthn...


----------



## spikygv (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what difference do these companies make ( coz they make a price diff..)


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a P4 PC with Intel 845GEBV2 MB. It has onboard graphics. But now I want to upgrade to a better one... Whish one will be the best upgrade??? Is there any way to install an external graphics card in my current MB???


----------



## geek_rohit (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				UFO007 said:
			
		

> I have a P4 PC with Intel 845GEBV2 MB. It has onboard graphics. But now I want to upgrade to a better one... Whish one will be the best upgrade??? Is there any way to install an external graphics card in my current MB???


Yes your motherboard has an AGP slot which will let you install an external graphics card.


----------



## sinstoic (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sinstoic said:
			
		

> Would you please help?
> 
> My old system has:
> Intel Pentium III 800MHz Processor
> ...


 
I finally upgraded to XFX nVidia GeForce FX 5200 256MB. It fits well on the Universal 4x AGP Slot of my motherboard and works fine on the existing Mercury 235W SMPS.

This is the cheapest card that you can upgrade to in order to run Aero.


----------



## gammit (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all,

I want to buy a graphics card for 3D work, i use 3dsmax and Maya software, i am planning to buy nVidia's Quadro FX 540 or 560. Which will better? Please also tell me which brand i should go for (BIG, MSI ,PALIT or else) and where i can get these?

Thanks,


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ guys wats the difference b'ween Quadro and GeForce cards?


----------



## hash!! (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

googled a bit for that...
quadro is for realtime rendering... as in its best used by ppl who 'indulge' in 3d modelling, animation etc...  othrwise, it sucks for gaming...
geforce is for 'pre-rendering'.... usual gamer stuff... renders the polygons n stuff first, then the end result shows up on ur screen as eye candy...
and from what i read, ppl majorly into serious modelling shld get quadros... its not worth it othrwise... and its sh!t expensive too... theres a huge price diff b/w quadro n geforce cards...
and yea... it gets hardware rendering in maya... havent worked a lot on maya as yet, so dunno wht that means...
so i guess u shld get a geforce/gaming card.... unless ofcourse, ure only into 3d modelling/anim....


----------



## gammit (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks hash,

as i am a professional 3D modeler, i know i have to buy Quadro FX card but problem is there are so many manufacturere that i am unable to decide which one is best in terms of money and performance. if any one can help me out.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ thnx #


----------



## hash!! (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gammit...
this is fun... cuz im just startin to play around a bit wid 3dsmax, so knowin abt all this is sure gonna help me...
aight so this is wht i've found out... fx 540 is an entry level pro graphics card... ie for 3d modelling/anim... and entry level is kinda expensive cuz of the cult it is aimed at.... 299$.... check out this link for detailed comparison... *features.cgsociety.org/story_custom.php?story_id=3321
all i could figure out is that render time is drastically reduced wid quadro cards or firegl (ati's pro cards).... performance wid design specific softwares is a lot better...
tho they've included a consumer oriented card in the comparison, ie, the 7800gtx... which, i believe is almost the same price range as the fx540 now...
i just went by the figures cuz im pretty much new to the idea of gettin a designing/modelling specific card, and i'd rather stick to the gaming oriented ones at the moment cuz im sadly into both...


----------



## balagopalks (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8x Graphics card 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi all, 

My machine is a Intel P4(HT)2.4 Ghz machine with 865GBF mother Board, Windows XP-Pro (SP2) and 512 Mb Simtronics DDR Ram.

I plan to buy a graphics card to add on to my machine. Currently there is a 64Mb on board graphics card and Games like NFS most wanted runs on it.
And I would like to play NFS Carbon, so is looking for a new graphics card. 128 or 256 Mb. 

Could you please advice which graphics card to buy? My budget is around 3.5 to 4K. I saw Geforce5200, but its a pretty old chipset. I am looking forward for your suggestions of graphics card that supports AGP 8X.

Thanks in advance. 

Regards
Gopal


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I want to buy a graphics card for 3D work, i use 3dsmax and Maya software, i am planning to buy nVidia's Quadro FX 540 or 560. Which will better? Please also tell me which brand i should go for (BIG, MSI ,PALIT or else) and where i can get these?



I'd suggest u to find a 6800GT (nv40 based) .. those are softmoddable to Quadro's and infact perform a lot better than a normal Quadro ... the 6800GT can be softmodded into a Quadro FX4000 (using one myself) ...

Oh btw , make sure u have atleast a dual core for such kind of things , make's a huuuuggee difference ..


----------



## gammit (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> I'd suggest u to find a 6800GT (nv40 based) .. those are softmoddable to Quadro's and infact perform a lot better than a normal Quadro ... the 6800GT can be softmodded into a Quadro FX4000 (using one myself) ...
> 
> Oh btw , make sure u have atleast a dual core for such kind of things , make's a huuuuggee difference ..


 
but 6800GT is made for gaming purpose. and quadro FX is for workstation. and if you are saying that it is equivalant to Quadro FX 4000(very costly i think).


----------



## balagopalks (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				balagopalks said:
			
		

> 8x Graphics card
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



I am looking forward for a reply for my post!


----------



## hash!! (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ohk... softmodding wont help... they say that theres certain features which r available on quadro chips, which can be 'unlocked/softmodded' on geforce variants.....
but dude... that wont help... quadro chips r meant for design specific work... they're built for long duration use.... 3d design apps recognize quadros and give better working options... render time is reduced massively... u can hook up more displays.... u can hook up 2 monitors and one hdtv to a fx540.... sumthn like that... thats like 3 displays.... at a good res....
and about a 6800 being softmodded into a fx4000? i found this : *www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/display/20040428145354.html
it is kinda old though...
cant really say what u have or what ure using... 
gaming aside, from all that i've read, ppl who r totally into 3d anim/modelling use boards like quadros n firegl's....
cheers... 
__________


			
				balagopalks said:
			
		

> I am looking forward for a reply for my post!


dude... get a radeon 9550... 256mb... its an entry entry entry level card... its in ur budget.... and its a decent card.... got a couple of friends using it...
cant say how much the 9600 costs.... thats pretty much alright as well...
as for nvidia cards, i cant really say....


----------



## balagopalks (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks hash, am awaiting to hear others comments on NVidia cards that supports 8X.

Regards
Gopal


----------



## SoFtEcH (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone let me know any of the models and prices (INR) for PCI Graphics Card in 128 MB or 256 MB ?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> but 6800GT is made for gaming purpose. and quadro FX is for workstation. and if you are saying that it is equivalant to Quadro FX 4000(very costly i think).



A softmodded 6800GT is infact better than the actual FX4000

GeForce 6800 GT = 16 pixel pipes, 6 vertex processing units, 350 MHz core / 2*500 (1000) Mhz memory speed
Quadro FX 4000 = 12 pixel pipes, 6 vertex processing units, 325 MHz core / 2*500 (1000) Mhz memory speed



> ohk... softmodding wont help... they say that theres certain features which r available on quadro chips, which can be 'unlocked/softmodded' on geforce variants.....
> but dude... that wont help... quadro chips r meant for design specific work... they're built for long duration use.... 3d design apps recognize quadros and give better working options... render time is reduced massively..



Well , it does work .. 100% , i can put anything on the line for it if i have to .. as i'm using one myself .. a nv40,A1 6800GT softmodded to a Quadro FX4000 . works damm fine .. All Gefore chips are not softmoddable , but only a few are .. and in particular the 6800GT is , and infact works better than the actual FX4000 .. Take a look at these links :

*forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=172822 (how to)

Go through the next few pages , and u'll see direct comparison's between a normal 6800GT and a softmodded FX4000 ... and u'll be shocked literally .. all benchmarks are done using SPECviewperf 6.1.2 ... i've done it following this , and i'm really pleased with the results ..


----------



## hash!! (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wow... this is cool stuff man....
it just felt weird from what i read about the quadro vs 6800, that they're both based on different chips, the quadro4000 being based on a better one ie...
but its all good... read it all on that forum...
killer stuff... 
all apologies for my previous denial... hehehh...
thanks dude...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> it just felt weird from what i read about the quadro vs 6800, that they're both based on different chips, the quadro4000 being based on a better one ie...



Only the newer Quadro's are .. viz FX4400 and above .. FX4000 and 6800GT use the same core , nv40 ... infact nv45/nv48 are the same nv40 core , with just a PCIe AGP bridge chip ... though some newer 6800GT's use the nv41 core , ur most probable to find a one with nv40 core ... and if so , ur lucky enough to get a very pwerfull high end Quadro card for almost cheap prices (compare 18k's to over 100k's i presume) ...


----------



## balagopalks (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Looking forward for comments on NVidia cards higher than 5200 that supports 8X.

Regards
Gopal


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well .. u'll get anything like FX5700LE , FX5700U , FX5900 Ultra , FX5950XT , 6200 , 6600LE , 6600 , 6600GT , 7300GT , 7600GS , 7600GT , 7800GS ... oh man .. what a list ..


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

help me.. which is betr?? - 7300 GT or 6600 GT ???


----------



## balagopalks (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks dude! Will Check for it! 

Regards
Gopal



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> well .. u'll get anything like FX5700LE , FX5700U , FX5900 Ultra , FX5950XT , 6200 , 6600LE , 6600 , 6600GT , 7300GT , 7600GS , 7600GT , 7800GS ... oh man .. what a list ..


----------



## samrulez (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> help me.. which is betr?? - 7300 GT or 6600 GT ???




7300GT>6600GT..... but however it depends which versions are you using....like GDDR3 or DDR3 etc etc...


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wats da rate diff b/w GDDR3 n DDR3 ?? and which is betr??


----------



## asher_friends (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My system config is:
------------------
System Information
------------------
       Machine name: HAA
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
       System Model: D915GAG_
                Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 502MB RAM
          Page File: 412MB used, 816MB available
      DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
      DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
well can u please specify a graphic card...my budget is 4k....i am thinking od XFX 6600GT...wat do u say...will it fit in my budget....Please also tell me which type or card shud i take..PCI or AGP...based upon my chipset


----------



## samrulez (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 4k....a used 6600GT should so enough......Check the motherboards manual for the type of slot...if its a PCI *e* then get a PCIe and if its a AGP get a AGP..


----------



## asher_friends (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how to check that sam??.....and wat about 7600 GT??


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				asher_friends said:
			
		

> how to check that sam??.....and wat about 7600 GT??


Check under system information


----------



## samrulez (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Use your mother manual or some software like SisoftSandra or Everest..

And 7600GT in only in the PCIe no AGP


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ asher_friends
Dont take pain of knowning which slot you have..
Its PCI x16...so go for ...PCIex 6600GT


----------



## hash!! (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> And 7600GT in only in the PCIe no AGP


srry... i disagree... the 7600gt pretty much has an agp version too... tho not readily available arnd here....


----------



## asher_friends (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thank u guys....but the problem is that whether i can play Doom3 or not...my friends has the same system config...with NVidia5200 grpahic card..but Doom3 doesnt run..i mean it passed all test but ..it loads only upto40% and exits..what the hell


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i just upgraded my comp. to C2D

i hav a query on GFX cards. i need a gud card to play the new games , medium settings will do fine.
but im unable to decide whether i shud buy a card now or wait for DX-10 based ones. i wont upgrade to vista soon .

*pls reply ASAP*


----------



## Prajith (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> i just upgraded my comp. to C2D
> 
> i hav a query on GFX cards. i need a gud card to play the new games , medium settings will do fine.
> but im unable to decide whether i shud buy a card now or wait for DX-10 based ones. i wont upgrade to vista soon .
> ...




I dont think anybody will switch to Vista that easily and DX10 cards will cost a bomb for atleast next 6 months. So if you need a card immediately go for a mediocre one then upgrade when DX10 prices crash.


----------



## reddevil2 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends

i hav pc config.........amd 3000+,MSIrs480,512 ram....
i need a grafix card...around 4k...wats price of 7600gs...and 7600gt.....and wats difference betn them....gt is better tht i know...

and which is better 7300gt or 7600gs....cause if it is affordable then i will go for it


----------



## samrulez (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS.......6.5k-7k
7600GT......10k-11k


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok here's the deal .. in terms of performnance :

7600GT *>* 7300GT ddr3 *>* 7600GS *>* 7300GT

thats almost similar in terms of pricing too .. but the ddr3 variant of the 7300GT is hardly available .. so ur better off with a 7600GS or the 7600GT ..


----------



## hash!! (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> i just upgraded my comp. to C2D
> but im unable to decide whether i shud buy a card now or wait for DX-10 based ones. i wont upgrade to vista soon .


 
waiting for dx10 is an indefinite one... now that u wont be upgrading to vista in the near future, and dx10 is prolly gonna be packed specifically for vista(not quite sure about that)....
moreover, dx10 specific games would take atleast 6-12 months to stream into the market... i guess theres only one dx10 card at the moment... the 8800gtx.. hehehhh.. and thats killer, and sh!t expensive too... so forget it... and dont be petrified of the fact that vista needs dx10 cards... there are dx9 cards comin up which claim to be vista ready.... i saw a powercolour x1300, x1600 which said so on the cover.... dx10 specific games would be backward compatible, u might just miss out on a lil eye-candy here n there... wont make a big diff... and i guess it'l take a while for developers to harness the new stuff wid dx10...
im just blabbering off on wht i've read here n there... lolz...
bottomline, get a dx9 card, wont make a big difference...


----------



## ambandla (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am using a AMD 64 3000+ @2.42GHz, 1GB ram, gigabyte mobo with nvidia 6100 GPU, creative Live 24-bit, seagate 2x160GB Sata 2 HDD's.

I am not sure at all whether this m/c will run NFS Carbon. Is it ok if i get XFX Geforce FX 6200 256MB card. I am already saving money to buy DX10 cards but can't wait to play NFS carbon. 

My Budget for GPU card as of  now is Rs.3k


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Noop .. u'll not get a much better performance ,, specially in Carbon ..


----------



## ambandla (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ah. ok. Then, what is the best card for under Rs.5,000. nvidia or ATI
__________
Is there any OC friendly PCI-e card under Rs.3,000 and under Rs.5,000


----------



## samrulez (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS.......6.5k...it should OC well...go for XFX...


----------



## reddevil2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey normal power supply wont work for new generation gcards na...like 7300gt or 6600gt ?.........then which power supply should we go for ?


----------



## samrulez (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

They will provided they have the power and the extra connector which goes into the card..


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> waiting for dx10 is an indefinite one... now that u wont be upgrading to vista in the near future, and dx10 is prolly gonna be packed specifically for vista(not quite sure about that)....
> moreover, dx10 specific games would take atleast 6-12 months to stream into the market... i guess theres only one dx10 card at the moment... the 8800gtx.. hehehhh.. and thats killer, and sh!t expensive too... so forget it... and dont be petrified of the fact that vista needs dx10 cards... there are dx9 cards comin up which claim to be vista ready.... i saw a powercolour x1300, x1600 which said so on the cover.... dx10 specific games would be backward compatible, u might just miss out on a lil eye-candy here n there... wont make a big diff... and i guess it'l take a while for developers to harness the new stuff wid dx10...
> im just blabbering off on wht i've read here n there... lolz...
> bottomline, get a dx9 card, wont make a big difference...



then which DX9 card shud i go for ?? i hav a budget max. of 10000/-

also mention the prices of XFX - 7800 series {gt , gs , gtx }
n 7600 series if possible 
__________
*n yeah... i hope i can OC it too . my mobo = DG965RY* . 

will it run nfs CARBON at medium settings ???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT is just under 10k's .. and a big no to the current 7800 series .. coz the 7900 series have much better offerings .. specially the 7900GS .. i can suggest u to gather up some more and get a XFX 7900GS for 15k's .. it'll be worth the money , OC it to around 600/1600 and u'll be having a card better than the 7900GT ...


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> OC it to around 600/1600



wat does that mean ... can u explain ...

n why r u sayin no to series 7800 ... any architecure issues or heat-issues ???


----------



## r4gs (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That means that you overclock the core of the card to 600Mhz and memory to 1600MHz. This is not recommended though unless you know what you are doing and have decent cooling. It also voids the warranty.
And regarding the 7800, its only that the 7900 offers better performance in a similar price range
__________
OK on another note,
how uch power does a 7900GS require?
ditto for a 7600GT.
I have a 300W smps (original HP with a 19A 12V rail) and I was wondering if it was sufficient.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> then which DX9 card shud i go for ?? i hav a budget max. of 10000/-
> 
> also mention the prices of XFX - 7800 series {gt , gs , gtx }
> n 7600 series if possible
> ...


 
dude.. get a 7600gt... it'l be nice enough to u for another 1-1.5 years... thats my current projection... im just hoping not to wake up tmrw mornin(or the near-future subsequent ones) to find dx10 and dx10 games floodin the market... u can play most of the cool stuff available in the mkt at good detail levels on the 7600gt... google a bit about it, read some reviews, you'l get to know what u want....
me, im tryin to get a 7600gt agp myself... its arnd 8k in singapore... so tryin to find sum1 who can get it for me... 
and about carbon, hell... its not very graphic intensive, u prolly wrote that in sum other respect, but whteva, it runs cool even on my medieval radeon 9200 128mb + 768mb ddr ram.... nfsmw dragged a bit on that config tho... 
if it worked on that, i guess it'l work on whteva...


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnx hash! for that info


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> It also voids the warranty.



for gods sake .. *IT DOES NOT*



> n why r u sayin no to series 7800



Coz they still costs a lot .. a 7900GS oc'ed can perform better than a 7800GTX anytime , yet the later is priced around 8k's more than the 7900GS ..


----------



## r4gs (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't know about not voiding the warranty, because I overclocked my X300SE by 10% and was later told by the vendor that overclocking voids the warranty.
Though you probably have a point, because I doubt it can be proved


----------



## samrulez (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well....if you ran a card higher than its factory clocks it does void warranty....but they really don't check if its due to overclocking...So you can RMA oc'ed cards but just don't tell anyone that you oc'ed it


----------



## ambandla (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Increasing the frequency will never void warranty.

Increasing cole voltage will certainly void warrany. 

But the retailers think that Overclocking (however it's done) void's warranty.


----------



## quasimodo1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Vista ready, what graphics card needed?.*

*Hello, A real genuine ignoramous here.*

*Seeking advice. Please can anyone tell me what type of graphics card I should get to use the new "Microsoft Vista Windows OS" to it's full potential?*

*I have a: ASrock M/B, Socket 478, Intel P4 Processor Model *

*Via P4M800 Chipset. Prescott 800.*

*I think it needs to 256 of memory? Not too expensive either!*

*thank you for reading this*

*Mike T*

*








[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]








*


----------



## samrulez (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well....anything above a 5200 will do.....but get a 6200 or 6600LE it should cost you 2.5k and 3k respectively..


----------



## quasimodo1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello "Wise old owl"

Thank you for responding so quickly, afraid I am really showing my lack of knowledge here but... On my manual for the mother board it says I must use 1.5 v as any more will ruin the board. Next, I see so many boards that say PCI Express whatever that means! But I am pretty sure my M/B will not take one.

When you say 2.5k or 3k to me being British that means 2 and a half thousand! Surely not pounds!  Perhaps you (if you are allowed to say on here) could give me the name of some graphic board makes and then I can look them up on "google"? Once again, thank you for reading this!
Mike T


----------



## samrulez (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 6200 should be around 2.5k rs i.e ~35.5 pounds...and 6600LE..3k would be ~42 pounds....

just checked VIA's website you have a AGP 8X slot..

*www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/p4-series/p4m800/


For info "google" "XFX 6200 AGP 8X" or "XFX 6600LE AGP 8X"......go for 128MB mem coz these lowend cards can't make use of more memory..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I don't know about not voiding the warranty, because I overclocked my X300SE by 10% and was later told by the vendor that overclocking voids the warranty.
> Though you probably have a point, *because I doubt it can be proved*



Yup , as long as the OC is done in the driver level , it cannot be traced .. so there's no chance of any void warranties ..



> Hello, A real genuine ignoramous here.
> 
> Seeking advice. Please can anyone tell me what type of graphics card I should get to use the new "Microsoft Vista Windows OS" to it's full potential?
> 
> ...



That board has an AGP slot i think .. get a 6600LE (slightly better than the 6200) ..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am going to buy a GFX card tomorrow. So tell me should I buy a 7900GS and overclock it or get myself 7950GT. I don't want ATI so pls don't suggest one. The price difference between 7900gs (256MB) and 7950GT (256MB) is around 4k.
Just suggest me which is better in terms of price to performance ratio and does 7950GT has huge margin of performance over 7900GS. I am in mood to buy any one of these cards but just don't want to shell out 4K extra for say 10% gain in performance. But if the difference is around 30-40% then I'll get myself 7950GT. So please suggest.  Also I am not interested at getting a Series 8 card at this moment, maybe 1-2 years later.
Thanks.


----------



## DipDaWiz (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy a new PCIe card. budget is 8-9K max. What would be a better option XFX6800XT xxx edition or XFX7600 (not gt) considering next 2years games & apps? both are almost same price.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2 years is quite a long time to stick to one graphics card .. but anyway .. the 7600GS will be better than the 6800XT ..


----------



## mehulved (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 7600GS PCI-E should cost about 6.5-7K I guess cos I got an AGP version of the same for 6.9K. I think you should be able to get 7600GT around your budget limit.


----------



## vivek404 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> XFX 7600GS PCI-E should cost about 6.5-7K I guess cos I got an AGP version of the same for 6.9K. I think you should be able to get 7600GT around your budget limit.



Where did u get an XFX 7600GS AGP for 6.9K? Am interested in buying the same & am frm Mumbai too.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I got it from nageshwar infotech at Lamington Road. If not available there contact rashi peripherals, they will give you the name of other dealers who stock it.


----------



## ECE0105 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys,

My system config is as follows
*Processor : *Intel P4 2.8GHz (511)
*Mobo : *Intel D101GGC
*RAM : * 512MB (DDR400) - Will upgrade to 1GB in a few days....

I am looking for a Graphics Card (PCI-e16x) for around 4-5k. Please suggest the best one. I am not too bothered about 1280x780 resolutions.. But a decent 800x600 resolution with arnd 30fps is quite good for me so that I can play NFS U2 and/or Carbon (Or am I asking for too much ??)

Thanks in advance.
__________
I forgot to add, I would also prefer a Card with a DVI Output, incase I decide to buy an LCD/TFT Monitor with that one....


----------



## samrulez (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS for about 6.5k.........all cards above 6200 have DVI...


----------



## hash!! (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

x1300's okay as well i guess... has a dvi output, is hdtv ready n stuff... dunno if thats comparable to the 7600gs tho...


----------



## samrulez (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well....X1300 is near 6600...so 7600GS will definitely be better!


----------



## shantanu (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

WHY NOT TO GO FOR x1600 its around 7k delhi


----------



## hash!! (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

okay... my head's spinnin now... lookin at that yellow display picture wid the stick guy bangin his head on the table... and theres 2 in a row now!!! aaaaaaahhh!!


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry for the headache


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> WHY NOT TO GO FOR x1600 its around 7k delhi



Can you get me one of those bro????/


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya i can surely send me the cash + 4 % + postal charges.. of rs. 1000/-

and you will get it ...


----------



## patkim (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy AGP Graphics card, my Mobo is Krypton C18G400 (Biostar M7NCG 400) & has AGP slot. This is 3 years old Mobo. Specs mention AGP 4X / 8X support

What I wish to know is

Are there any voltage / slot considerations w.r.t. AGP cards available today?

I have 14 Inch monitor supporting max refresh of 75 Hz, & typical stable view is 800x600….would this matter w.r.t. compatibility etc

Can anyone suggest a card within Rs 3000 and supporting pixel / vertex shredder etc. Most of the games don’t run on existing Geforce 4MX Onboard GPU. 


Thanks,


----------



## hash!! (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not shredders man.... whoa! u killed it lolzz..
vertex/pixel shaders...
well, im no pro in suggesting stuff, but i guess u could manage a 6200 or a radeon 9250 or even a 9550... cant be verry sure of the prices, but these are low-budget cards....
and no... theres no voltage considerations as such... nice cards have a power input, dumb cards like mine dont care about nuthn... hell.. they ddnt even put a fan on its heatsink...


----------



## avis_gan (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i need a graphics card
__________
My System has the following configuration

AMD Athlon 64 3000XP Socket 754
MSI 7142 K8MMV Mother Board
1 GB PC 3200 DDR Ram@400 Mhz
NVIDA GForce FX5200 AGP Card (this was absoluts ****).
300 GB Segate Sata HDD &
120 GB Segate HDD ( using it as a USB disk with casing)
Sony DVD Writer Dual Layer
HP 17 " Flat CRT Monitor which can do 1024x768@85 Htz
A normal Cabinet from Aadcom i dont know the power supply

I am a Hardcore Gamer and My Graphics Card Burned out, so i am planning to buy a new one under 4K, i have zeroed it to Zebronics AGP-GeForce Fx 6600LE 256 MB costing arnd 4K, pls comment on this and give your suggestions.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If your budget is just 4k then you have no choice but to buy a 6600LE. But the 6600LE sucks.
Increase your budget an get a X1600/GF7600 based AGP card for 8k.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which would be better (onboard solution)--> =>*Nvidia based or =>ATi Based or =>Intel GMA X3000 based.*

intel is DX10 compatible (can be upgraded to DX10 by firmware/driver update).

If suggest  other, please tell which one with MODEL name & C2D support. but for time being i should be able* use it with Intel P4 3.06GHz*.

my budget is $200.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For which chipset based motherboard is the onboard graphics dx 10 upgradable.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Intel GMA X3000
__________
my present Intel 915g m/b does not have PCI-e slots, so i cant even put a PCI-e gfx. card. 

so can you guys PLEASE suggest a m/b which has the* BEST ONBOARD gfx.* (or) a *m/b + low end gfx. card. combo for under  $250.*

will there be any POWER SUPPLY problem, i mean in USA the standard supply Voltage o/p is around 120v (am i right), & in here in India its 240v.
__________
how about this card-> MSI NX7600GS-T2D256EH Lite  *GF 7600 GS - 256 MB* just around $130

=>Intel DG965RY costs ~$120.

intel m/b + GS7600 =$250 ($50 extra)

Is it worth to spend on 7600GS now.
__________
*or shall i just buy Intel DG965RY m/b & Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86GHz*

you can get a idea how freakin confused i am.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm... pretty much the dilemma im in at the moment.. but i somehow decided on a gfx card.... and some more ram... its never enough....
and dude, whtz wid the $s ???
lolz... rupees r pretty much still in circulation... last heard ie... 
nd i guess evry1's quoting in rs newayz... all good...
well, i have a 865 mobo, and it has an agp slot, so im savin up for a leadtek 7600gt agp... its arnd 8k in singapore, so if ure plannin to spend dollars, spend it in singapore, in sg$... 
__________
okaayyy... just in... theres an agp version of the x1950 pro..... the specs seem too cool... checked the american prices, and theres a 30-40$ diff... and well, it seems to be the best available agp.... i guess im gonna wait a lil more cuz i realized that indecision is the only thing that comes to u wen ure about to get a new gfx card.... need to save a lot more.. ughhh... tho i somehow pity the pci-e ppl for the huger choices they have... hehehhh


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i've have savings of $300  (my dad gave it me & i live here- in india ).

as my friend is coming back frm US, i thought of spending the green money on some PC h/w, as compared to india those are cheaper in US. 

why are you buying AGP card, arent they slower than PCI-e  . 
imo you should invest on m/b + gfx. card 

*(second hand m/b+ new gfx. card)*


----------



## mehulved (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But your processor should also fit in that mobo. Too difficult to find that. Or buy a new expensive processor too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but in this Supported Processors page (both dg965wh & dg965ry), my processor model is mentioned.  
"P4 519K	3.06 GHz	533 MHz"

My Proccy model.->Intel P4 3.06GHz  519K, 1MB L2 Cahce, EM64T 533MHz FSB.


----------



## XtraOrdinary (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys advice for a pcie gfx card in less then 12k. thaankyou


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				XtraOrdinary said:
			
		

> guys advice for a pcie gfx card in less then 12k. thaankyou




Get a 7600GT for 10k or an ATI X1800GTO for 12k.
x1800GTO rulz in higher resolutions when all effects are turned on. If u are a regular gamer with a 17" CRT, stick to 7600GT.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ohhkk... so thats the case...
sall good...
im savin up for an x1950pro agp... cuz it sounds a lot cooler than the 7600gt... almost like the x800 wid sm3 etc... 
cant afford to get a new mobo cuz its gonna dent my agp budget... so im gonna go wid the cool agp for now... the next time i need sumthn better, i guess im gonna get a laptop... a lot cooler... theres an asus laptop wid a 7600 and 100gb hdd for arnd 70-80k, this cuzn's got it... totally awesome...
but thats when i start earnin, which aint happenin in another year or so... and till then, theres gonna be a spawn of killer gfx cards wid unified shaders n all... ughhh... wish they'd make it easier for us addicts...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@hash!!
There isn't any agp version of any ATI X1xxx series and u can get AGP of only upto the 7900GT.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @hash!!
> There isn't any agp version of any ATI X1xxx series and u can get AGP of only upto the 7900GT.


there are agp versions of the ati x7xx series, as well as the x8xx series...
as well as the X1xxx series....
trust me there are....
go here: *www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php
and check out the cards in the drop boxes... pretty sweet huh? 
but then, availability is sumthn im not totally sure of... but well, they exist alright, thats hope enough for me....


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

could somebody help me in knowing the prices of XFX and BIG 7900GT and GS versions


----------



## shantanu (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 7900GT 256 mb @ 18000/- and GS @ 13000/-


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GS is gr8 for 13k man. nd i think XFX 7900GT can be bought below 17k in kerala.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

   BUDDY PLZ WAIT FOE DIRECT x10


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*IN A HYPOTHETICAL SITUATION WHERE A PERSON IS USING A C2D PROC WITH A DX10 GPU RUNNING WINDOWS VISTA THEN WILL THAT RIG SUPPORT OLDER GAMES THAT NOW RUN ON CONVENTIONAL DX9 GPUs OR WILL THEY STOP RUNNING AT ALL?*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why should one using vista nd a high end system who can play any heavy game with ease wanted to play outdated games?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ofcourse it will run.. dx is backward compaible....

dont the games from the dx7 or dx8 era play now on dx9


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i cant wait any more for the GPU. its been three months now.

i think the 7900gs should suffice for me


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya get the XFX 7900GS soon nd frag on. Congrats on the mouse yaar. Mine also sma.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GS is overclockers card,it can be overclocked very well!!!
Just go for it man!!!


----------



## monkey (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, I just noticed on Chip website (forum section) the availability of DX10 card by MSI. *WAIT FOR DX10 CARD IS FINALLY OVER!!!* But does anybody has idea about its performance? Is it worth 33,000/- + tax?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Atleast its better...no,way better than X1950XTX which is 35000+tax & its broke all records!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Atleast its better...no,way better than X1950XTX which is 35000+tax & its broke all records!!!



what do u mean man? Maybe he tried to say 8800s way better dan 1950XTX as it should be.
But wait a lil longer nd see what ATI has to offer in this DX10 war.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> what do u mean man? Maybe he tried to say 8800s way better dan 1950XTX as it should be.
> But wait a lil longer nd see what ATI has to offer in this DX10 war.




I 'll say wait till 2008 & nVidia will smack right in the face of ATi...LOL...may be before that.Dude,this war will never end.Companies will always make something better than their rival.All i m saying is right now its the best!!!
If u r looking for the greatest graphics card of this world...i think u have to wait your entire life & even after that u won't be able to find one!!!


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is any type of modding necessary to OC a card, like extra fans......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some times,YES,but only if u overclock much,a smaller overclocking doesn't require extra fan & it also depend on temperature of ur card.Overclocking generate more heat than non overclocked.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Atleast its better...no,way better than X1950XTX which is 35000+tax & its broke all records!!!



X1950XTX for 35k's ?? Its around 28k's dude ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> X1950XTX for 35k's ?? Its around 28k's dude ...



My local dealer told me this price of SAPPHIRE.I know he is telling me all the prices higher than the actual.I was about to change my graphic card(6800 GS to X1800 GTO) & he told me X1800 GTO is for 17000+Tax.So i skipped the idea.
I don't know why but ATi has record of bringing low price graphics card as compared to nVidia.But in INDIA the price are mile high for ATi.I checked the price of SAPPHIRE X1900 GT on www.newegg.com was $150 & SAPPHIRE X1800GTO is $120 iasked my dealer for the price 23000+tax for X1900GT .Its almost more than 3 times of the price of U.S price.If i order online & if they charge double the price for shipping then also it will be less expensive.

Hey!if someone wants to own a nVida graphics card then go for 7900GS,Leadtek's 7900 GS is 11200+tax.Its the best in this price range!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

  PLZ  GUYS WAIT FOR DIRECT x10 CARDS .


----------



## hash!! (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

woohoo!
im happy now...
jan would prolly see me finally gettin an x1950pro agp... 
i cant expect dx10 agp cards... i just wanna bury my pc wid a good card lolz... but its gonna burn, than fade away... hehehhh


----------



## Tekky (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ati radeon x1950xtx (512mb) VS big geforce 7950gx 2 (1gb)

m goin 4 nvidia !
hmm....?


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont know..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is slight difference between X1950XTX & 7950GX2 in performance.7950 GX2 scores few more,but see X1950XTX is 512 MB & 7950GX2 is 1 GB.All is the matter of price.Pick that one which is low on price.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> but see X1950XTX is 512 MB & 7950GX2 is 1 GB.


Even the GX2 is 512 MB. It may have 1 GB memory total, but each core can address only 512 MB.


----------



## Tekky (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> There is slight difference between X1950XTX & 7950GX2 in performance.7950 GX2 scores few more,but see X1950XTX is 512 MB & 7950GX2 is 1 GB.All is the matter of price.Pick that one which is low on price.


i c...can u guys tell me any shop in delhi from where i can get info on them and purchase any one of them aswell..
thanks


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nehru Place in new delhi.Well u have to search the shops!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> There is slight difference between X1950XTX & 7950GX2 in performance.7950 GX2 scores few more,but see X1950XTX is 512 MB & 7950GX2 is 1 GB.All is the matter of price.Pick that one which is low on price.



he 7950GX2 is more like 2*512 than a single 1 GB card .. in terms of performance , with proper drivers , and game profiles .. the 7950GX2 is around 25-40% faster than the X1950XTX atleast ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GX2 consists of 2x512 MB cards stick together & X1950XTX is 512 MB.Theoretically speaking GX2 should give double performance than 1950XTX.But here is very less difference is there.IF GX2 sucks more power & is more expensive,then there is no reason to stick to it.If u get 5 FPS more on spending $150 more on it,i 'll say its worthless.Check links under:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102045
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150161

It is a possibility that u may find that Ati card are expensive in India but it is comparatively really cheap in U.S as compared to nVidia.


----------



## Tekky (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i c......in INDIA (new delhi--nehru place)..ati X1950XTX wud cost more OR nvidia 7950GX2 ??


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

first of all no point in buying 79050gx2 or ati 1950xtx, if you got that kinda cash just wait for a month or two and get a dx10.


----------



## monkey (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*NOW C WHAT ATI HAS TO OFFER ON DX10 FRONT!!!*
*level505.com/2006/12/30/the-full-ati-r600-test/1/


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Tekky said:
			
		

> i c......in INDIA (new delhi--nehru place)..ati X1950XTX wud cost more OR nvidia 7950GX2 ??



U said in INDIA?Where u from Greenland?Where exactly u r from?


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Graphics card purchase*

I am planning to buy a graphics card. Buy budget is aroung Rs.6000. Please suggest brands and chipsets. 
I live in Bangalore so vendor details also could be helpful.

Thanks.


__________
I am planning to buy a PCIX graphics card. Buy budget is aroung Rs.6000. Please suggest brands and chipsets. 
The card should support most of the games at decent speeds.

I live in Bangalore so vendor details also could be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card purchase*



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a graphics card. Buy budget is aroung Rs.6000. Please suggest brands and chipsets.
> I live in Bangalore so vendor details also could be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...




I can't say about B'lore but ur budget should get u X1300 or 7300 GT.ANyways HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!


----------



## samrulez (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card purchase*



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a graphics card. Buy budget is aroung Rs.6000. Please suggest brands and chipsets.
> I live in Bangalore so vendor details also could be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...




7600GS ... go for XFX


----------



## Tekky (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lol..m frm india only...i cant afford a dx10...or a pc configuration which wud handle d dx10 !! me going for x1950xtx !!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aquamatrix said:
			
		

> first of all no point in buying 79050gx2 or ati 1950xtx, if you got that kinda cash just wait for a month or two and get a dx10.




FINAL WORDS!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Any ideas or comments on the WinFast PX7900 GS TDH ? Any ideas or comments on the price of this card? *
*Clock rate:*
*450 MHz**Memory Clock:*
*1320 MHz**Chipset:*
*GeForce 7900 GS **Memory:*
*256MB **Bus Type:*
*PCI-E *¡@*Memory Type:*
*GDDR 3 **Memory Bus:*
*256-bit **Output:*
*Highlighted Features:*
*Dual Dual-Link DVI, HDTV *
*HDCP capable*
*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_px7900gs_tdh_1.html


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well can anyone please tell me the memory bandwidth of 7300GT and 7300GS.and why the later is cheaper than the former.


----------



## hash!! (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well can anyone please tell me the memory bandwidth of 7300GT and 7300GS.and why the later is cheaper than the former.


 
7300GT : 
Memory Bandwidth:*10.4* GB/sec 

7300GS :
Memory Bandwidth:6.4 GB/sec

well, obviously, GT versions of all cards are more expensive... 
and the 7300GT is a 128 bit card from what i know, so that makes it better than its GS counterpart... the 7300GT uses the G73 GPU as well, the same thats used in the 7600, but i dun think you can soft mod it to make it as good as the 7600 lolz...
im quite illiterate at modding newayz... 
hope this helped...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well will 7300GT play nfs mostwanted and splinter cell chaos theory type games  at its highest settings at 1024x768 resolutions smoothly.
and what is the total memory of 7300GT is it 256MB?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Any ideas or comments on the WinFast PX7900 GS TDH ? Any ideas or comments on the price of this card? *
> *Clock rate:*
> *450 MHz**Memory Clock:*
> *1320 MHz**Chipset:*
> ...



In Kolkata, u can get it for 12K + vat (last checked 15 days ago). PM me if u want the address/phone details.


----------



## hash!! (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well will 7300GT play nfs mostwanted and splinter cell chaos theory type games at its highest settings at 1024x768 resolutions smoothly.
> and what is the total memory of 7300GT is it 256MB?


dunno about splinter cell, but i guess u shld b able to play mw at decent eyecandy wid a 7300gt...
and its total memory is 256...


----------



## caleb (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well will 7300GT play nfs mostwanted and splinter cell chaos theory type games  at its highest settings at 1024x768 resolutions smoothly.
> and what is the total memory of 7300GT is it 256MB?


 Both Games will paly smoothly at High settings at 1024x768 with 7300GT


----------



## psreesreekanth (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guyzs 

my mobo is intel 945g
my processor is intel dual core 3ghz
my ram is 1gb
my hardisk is 160gb seagate sata2

i want to buy graphics card at range of 10k-12k
plz suggest with latest price


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				psreesreekanth said:
			
		

> guyzs
> 
> my mobo is intel 945g
> my processor is intel dual core 3ghz
> ...




U can have lots of cards in this range starring X1600,X1800,7600GT,7900GS.


----------



## psreesreekanth (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks keith for ur reply can u be more specific like x1800gtx or any other in that series


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any card in these series works but remember BUY ONLY DDR3 RAM.There are few in X1600 series that have DDR2 Ram but beware about those,although they cost u less but they are crap...yep total.Also see the suffixes like X1800GTO,X1800XL,X1800XT,X1800XTX.XTX is the pioneer in the series.IF u loose ur pocket a little then go for X1900 series like X1900GTetc.But trust me X1900 is better than X1800.OR
U can go with nVidia & seek for 7600,7900.Same suffix system applies here.7900GS,7900GT,7900GTX etc.GTX is like kick A**!!!

Here a suggestion check LEADTEK 7900 GS.Its the best thing in ur budget!!!
Also try X1900 GT,it can do HDR+AA simultaneous.


----------



## serjas (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,
i am from kerala and i want to buy a new gfx card.my budget is max 5000.acan you give me details of gfx card within my budget.i prefer gainward geforce.....only geforce and no pci only agp


----------



## abhipal (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the price of all high end cards like

ATi x1950x,x1950xt,x1950pro,x1950xtx(DDR4)

nVIDIA 7900gt,7900gtx,7950gx2.



I want to buy a graphics card under 20000/-.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Within 20k you can get ATI X1950x, X1950XT and X1950 PRO as for NVIDIA 7900GT, 7950GT.

ATI X1950XTX, 7900GTX and 7950GX2 are beyond your budget.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Within 20k you can get ATI X1950x, X1950XT and X1950 PRO as for NVIDIA 7900GT, 7950GT.
> 
> ATI X1950XTX, 7900GTX and 7950GX2 are beyond your budget.



Can you tell what are individual prices of 

ATi x1950x, x1950xt,x1950
nVIDIA 7900GT, 7950GT

And which one is best of them


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7950 GT would be the best pick in ur budget or X1950(anything with DDR4 rocks)!!!
And i don't think there is a card X1950"X".There are only X1950XT or XTX.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just get Leadtek *7950GT 512MB for 19k + vat* or *X1950 PRO 512MB* for around same price. Both in terms of performance is same.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , overall performance will depend upon the rest of the config ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Just get Leadtek *7950GT 512MB for 19k + vat* or *X1950 PRO 512MB* for around same price. Both in terms of performance is same.



7950GT is better performer than X1950pro in all aspects,the only plus point of X1950 pro is it can do HDR+AA at the same time & 7950 GT can't.

But i will still stick to 7950 GT!!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At stock X1950 PRO has more or less equal performance but when overclocking 7950gt rules. Also read that X1950 PRO isn't a good overclocker.
Myself using 7950GT because of its overclocking ability 

@abhipal
So mate, what have you decided?


----------



## abhipal (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> At stock X1950 PRO has more or less equal performance but when overclocking 7950gt rules. Also read that X1950 PRO isn't a good overclocker.
> Myself using 7950GT because of its overclocking ability
> 
> @abhipal
> So mate, what have you decided?




I think I will stick with your opinion. But friends I am not the overclocker guy. I prefer the things they are.
Does the overclocking cause any problem to the hardware cause most people tell that.


----------



## samrulez (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
No! Not if you do it properly, OC'ing dangerous  only if you do it the wrong way.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> ^^
> No! Not if you do it properly, OC'ing dangerous  only if you do it the wrong way.




Thankx man I would prefer not to overclock


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@abhipal
Do inform when you get the stuff and post some benchmarks results. Happy shopping


----------



## swagat (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a agp 8x card slot.i have no idea abt graphics cards. i would like to get a 512mb graphics card  that will support vista fully( pixel shader 2, wddm, direct x 10) and fifa 07  . any idea which brand to buy?? budget is around 3000...i can compromise to 256 but not on vista aero issue ......
      i have a 300w power supply.do i need to upgrade this if i add the graphics card and another 512 mb ram

====
present config:
 p4 2.4 ht
512 mb ddr 400 (want to add another 512)
mobo : intel 865gbf
dvd writer
cd writer
80 gb hd
=====


----------



## samrulez (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No need of 512MB. Get a 6200 128MB for 2.5k...try getting 6600LE but its really difficult to get the AGP model....It'll be a dx9 card.

*Only*  8800GTX/GTS support DX10..and they cost ~30k...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well .. with that budget , u might be able to squeze in a 6600LE at max. ..


----------



## swagat (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thankx for the replies.....can i squeeze in 256 if i increase my budget to 5K? or  is 256 mb a overkill for my needs?and the other imp thing.: is my 300w power supply enough for 6600 or do i need a higher rated power supply


----------



## samrulez (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Naa get 128MB...instead get more system memory..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , i ran a 6600GT AGP on a 300W psu .. that too an 2 year old one .. so i don't think u should have problems with a 6600LE ..


----------



## abhipal (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> @abhipal
> Do inform when you get the stuff and post some benchmarks results. Happy shopping


Thanx Man but shopping won't be soon. I will buy this stuff after 20th of this month.
__________


			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Within 20k you can get ATI X1950x, X1950XT and X1950 PRO as for NVIDIA 7900GT, 7950GT.
> 
> ATI X1950XTX, 7900GTX and 7950GX2 are beyond your budget.



Can any one tell me whether I should go for nVIDIA or ATi.
And also the card no. please.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U can have Ati X1300(any) in this budget & its stands against nVidia's 7300...just consider the price.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here in this link Nvidia cards are listed with Price & pic(Chennai).

link-> Delta Page

*Prices* start from Rs.2,080/- to Rs.32,760/- 

models listed->
=>6200 series (LE/TC)
=>6600 Series (LE/GT)
=>6800 GS
=>7300 Series (LE/GS/GT)
=>7600 Series (GS/GT)
=>7900 Series (GT/GTX)
=>7950 GX2

__________
if this post helped, then rep me


----------



## swagat (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thankx for clarifying the psu requirement, ill go and buy the 6600le


----------



## abhipal (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I want to buy graphics card under 20000/-. Please don't suggest that go for nVIDIA's 7900gt or 7950gt OR ATi's x1950xt or x1950pro. Please suggest me the best along with price.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Best would be a Leadtek 7950GT ..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Best would be a Leadtek 7950GT ..



price would be around 19k for the 512MB version.


----------



## nikdadragon (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello guys,
I want a good graphics card within my budget(7K-8.5K).
Tell me a good brand as well as its specifications, its cost and a dealer in Pune with its contact number.....
Please do reply soon.
Thanks


----------



## abhipal (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Best would be a Leadtek 7950GT ..


I don't remember where I heard but it said that 7900gt is good performer that 7950gt. I am not the overclocker guy


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ abhipal
7950GT was released to take place of 7900GT. See the specs. both are almost same, only the clock frequency is higher in 7950GT. Infact even specs for 7900GTX is same but the frequency is 650/1600.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> @ abhipal
> 7950GT was released to take place of 7900GT. See the specs. both are almost same, only the clock frequency is higher in 7950GT. Infact even specs for 7900GTX is same but the frequency is 650/1600.



Can I have the 7900gtx under 20000/-


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No ..


----------



## abhipal (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so I must settle for 7950gt


----------



## sagar_1star (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				geek_rohit said:
			
		

> I'm sick of seeing so many graphics cards related threads. Now I have made a new thread. Now post all your GFX card related questions and queries in here. Whether it is price, whether it is which card to buy and whether it is nVidia or ATi, anything which includes graphics cards. And mods please make this thread this sticky. So that it stays on the top for everyone to see. This will make it easier to find the thread for graphics cards and also it will make it more neat.


i want a graphic card. around 5000 to 6000.

requirement :
direct x 9.0c
256 mb
pci express 

nvidia or ati

my board is "intel desktop 915 gav"


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7300GT DDR3

If you extend just a bit till Rs. 6500 you can get the Forsa 7600GS which is much better.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anybody know about the launch of new Dx10 graphics card


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , if u can manage a 7300GT ddr3 ver. then that'll pwn any normal 7600GS (they doo have a ddr3 ver.) .. anyway , if u can't find that , surely get a 7600GS ..


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

suggest me a graphic card

budget 20k


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^dont buy DX9 cards dude, the *mid range DX10 cards are coming in March* from Nvidia.

prices start from as low as *$79* to $599

read the updated news here ->Nvidia Readies GeForce 8800 GTS for $299 - $349 – Rumour

some of the model prices,
8600 Ul.=== $179

8600 GT===$129

8300 GT===<$99


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Those cards aren't out as yet. They won't be for some time now and even more so in India.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^oops, a big typo.
sorry, i've updated the post.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And would they cost the same here?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well ofcourse No 

XFX 7600GT costs Rs.11,800 @ Chennai (source deltapage.com)

the same in USA costs $150 (around Rs.6,700).

nearly *Rs.5000 Difference* 

i'm definetly not going to buy this in India.


----------



## monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				abhipal said:
			
		

> Does anybody know about the launch of new Dx10 graphics card



DX10 Card (MSI): GeForce 8800GTX - Rs. 40,340/- + tax
                                     8800GTS - Rs. 33,475/- + tax 
                         source: www.yantraonline.in


----------



## kapal83 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				abhipal said:
			
		

> Does anybody know about the launch of new Dx10 graphics card



XFX GF8800GTX is available in new XXX Edition at 42000+tax with 2GB Sandisk Pen Drive Free

Also, World fastest GF 7600GT "Fatal1ty" is available with XFX for Rs.12000 with Enging Clocking at 650MHz and Memory clocking at 1600MHz as against 560MHz and 1400MHz respectively of all other Nvidia GF7600GT card manufacturers


----------



## samrulez (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

techenclave had group order for  36k a BIG 8800GTX....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Also, World fastest GF 7600GT "Fatal1ty" is available with XFX for Rs.12000 with Enging Clocking at 650MHz and Memory clocking at 1600MHz as against 560MHz and 1400MHz respectively of all other Nvidia GF7600GT card manufacturers



And for 2k's more u'll get a 7900GS ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no buddy LEADTEK 7900 GS is for 11800+tax!!!


----------



## psreesreekanth (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I Just Enqired the cards rates from ctc hyderabad

big 7900gs 256mb 13500/-
big 7900gs 512mb 14500/-
xfx 7900gs 256mb 14500/-
xfx 7900gs 512mb 16500/-
xfx 7600gs 256mb 10500/-

i dont know wheather they are right are wrong please don't consider them if u want ot buy .
just enquire and them continue ur shopping 
happy shopping for all.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> xfx 7600gs 256mb 10500/-



U mean 7600GT ... atleast i think so ...


----------



## abhipal (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> DX10 Card (MSI): GeForce 8800GTX - Rs. 40,340/- + tax
> 8800GTS - Rs. 33,475/- + tax
> source: www.yantraonline.in


I heard that new range of Dx10 graphics card is coming before June this year (from both ATi and nVIDIA).


----------



## Lovie (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey buddies i have nvidia 6600 gt pcie 256 mb nd i ve done mess with it. its bios is corrupted plz provide me link for its bios download any old or new one plz pl zpl


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BIOS on a graphics card? I could be way wrong but isn't it firmware? 

Anyway, have you tried Nvidia's official site (www.nvidia.com)?


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It is bios alright. Find the firmware here Rojakpot was the first place I checked for the bios and strangely it did not have any nvidia bios.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a BIG 7600 GT 256 MB PCIE is 8.4k in mumbai..


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@saurabh and lovie: My bad....


----------



## Matrix (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello friends....
 please suggest me the performance of 256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3 PCI Exp card with AMD 3800+ X2 (AM2) on Asus M2NPV-MX board 512MB DDR2 RAM 120GB sata HD.....how Graphics card is going to work on latest games...

Anyone knows price of 256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3 price in Delhi or lucknow...it's urgent please.....


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Matrix said:
			
		

> hello friends....
> Anyone knows price of 256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3 price in Delhi or lucknow...it's urgent please.....


Approx 4.5 K


----------



## Matrix (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello friends....

Please tell is there very big difference with 7300GS 256Mb and 7300GT 256MB with my system ( system configuration metioned earlier). IS there is big difference in Cards having shared ram and inbuilt ram....thanks


----------



## Debu_013 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your config is ok. u can get decent performance.
7300gt gives more performance bnecause of some onboard tweaks,but nothing too much. 
Shared ram means it will share ram from the pc ram which in turn leaves less ram for computer.u have 512 ram if graphics takes 256 then u are left with 256mb for system work. which deteorates performance.
__________
Hi 
can any one tell me about the ATI all in wonder series.about ATI all in wonder series 1900 and 1800xl. There performance, price and whether they are a better choice than standalone graphics cards.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi everyone...
i have a AMD 3500+ ASUS A8NE Mobo (decent overclocker n stable too)
1 GB RAM n 250 GB sata2 HDD with 128 Mb 6600GT......

I am quite satisfied with my 6600 GT but its just that i have got 12k extra so was thinking of upgrading it to 7900 GS ...
i just wanna know ... or should i wait for some Dx 10 cards....
Cos i play all the games (FEAR, Quake4 etc) at 1024 x 768 with decently cool graphics without any lags.... so i can definately wait for Dx 10 cards...


----------



## sagar_1star (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				geek_rohit said:
			
		

> I'm sick of seeing so many graphics cards related threads. Now I have made a new thread. Now post all your GFX card related questions and queries in here. Whether it is price, whether it is which card to buy and whether it is nVidia or ATi, anything which includes graphics cards. And mods please make this thread this sticky. So that it stays on the top for everyone to see. This will make it easier to find the thread for graphics cards and also it will make it more neat.


i want card, should have 256 mb ram & directx 9.0c.
geforce 6serises GS.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> hi everyone...
> i have a AMD 3500+ ASUS A8NE Mobo (decent overclocker n stable too)
> 1 GB RAM n 250 GB sata2 HDD with 128 Mb 6600GT......
> 
> ...



Well , 8600GT's are just around the corner .. and should be priced around 12k's .. and performing like the 7900GS .. so i'd say - WAIT ..


----------



## dinakaran (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi! 
    I have a plan to buy graphics card 7300GT 512mb DDR2 memory. How is this performance (Games,Apps)...........


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well , 8600GT's are just around the corner .. and should be priced around 12k's .. and performing like the 7900GS .. so i'd say - WAIT ..



thanks but i guess they wont be priced at around 12k because when 6600Gt or 7600GT etc were launched they were way higher than 12k...

secondly if we get shipped a card from US then will it work here with us(its just a doubt cos many US DVDs dont work on Indian Players) because i ahve a friend going to US and i have told him to get one 512 MB 7900GS XFX extreme which is priced at 199$ there..... so thats pretty cheap......
__________


			
				dinakaran said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I have a plan to buy graphics card 7300GT 512mb DDR2 memory. How is this performance (Games,Apps)...........



instead of getting 7300 GT with 512 MB try ur hands on something like 7600GS with 256 MB .... price difference will not be much but performance difference will be much....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> thanks but i guess they wont be priced at around 12k because when 6600Gt or 7600GT etc were launched they were way higher than 12k...
> 
> secondly if we get shipped a card from US then will it work here with us(its just a doubt cos many US DVDs dont work on Indian Players) because i ahve a friend going to US and i have told him to get one 512 MB 7900GS XFX extreme which is priced at 199$ there..... so thats pretty cheap......
> __________
> ...



Well , they should be priced around 150 USD .. so that pretty much comes to something around 12k's ...


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i tried Vista RC1 on my comp.... n almost all new games...
they run fine on 6600 GT...

we cant just say that a newer tech is going to come so wait... that way i will never ever be able to buy something...
and as far as i think getting something shipped from US is difficult for normal ppl....
n when 6600GT n 7600 GT were launched they were sub 250$ cards not 150$ cards...

n pls tell if i get  a card shipped then will it work fine here in India and what abt the warranty....
cos i m nt that rich and i save my pocket money to buy tech stuff....
so cant risk my money ...
PLease


----------



## george101 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a new graphics card but my mobo supports only agp cards. can someone post the price of all agp cards from nvidia and ati in Rupees. it will be very useful. thanks


----------



## goobimama (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've got a 7900GT but no power connector. Can someone please arrange for one and charge me hell for it?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 8600GTS will be priced betweed 15K and 20K when it comes out but after 2 or 3 months , it will go down to around 15K or maybe evn less..........and this is the best sol. we can get.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think they have any intentions of a 8800GT .. rather a 320 MB 8800GTS ...


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

__________
I recently purchased a zebronics nvidia 6200 agp 256 mb card but since then my computer has started restarting after an interval of 2-3 hours during normal web usage and not gaming. I have also heard  after purchasing this card that the 6200 overheats however mine shows a temperature of 48 and the shutdown threshold of 145 is this causing the problem.My psu is rated at 300 w and is maufactured by some adcom. Surprisingly the nvidia drivers which were provided with the card  were not xp sp2 compliant.So I installed  the 93.71 version of the nvidia drivers provided alongwith the Dec 2006 cd of digit.The following is a screenshot of the windows error message I get.
URL=*img461.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aksao1.jpg]
*img461.imageshack.us/img461/6913/aksao1.th.jpg[/URL]


----------



## quasimodo1 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re:GFX 5500 + Asrock P4VM800 = Compatible?*

Hello, Newbie here,
I hope I am doing this right... I have ASRock P4VM800 Motherboard with an intergrated graphics (Chipset VIA S3G Unichrome Pro IGP) Intel P4 CPU and 1 Gb Memory.

I wanted to get ready for "Microsoft Vista" So I got this board from Ebay.
: inno3D FX-5500-AGP-DVI-TV-256MB.

I have downloaded and updated my chipset from Via with both hyperion and 4 in 1, plus I have tried disabling the chipset from the device manager. I then put in the graphics card and boot up. It boots up but I get a completely blank screen! It is as if the AGP card has stopped all signals to the monitor.
I have also tried with both types of updated chipsets all to no avail.
What I would really like please is some advice on how to disable my onboard grahics and enabling my graphics card to work. Any help would be gratefully appreciated! Thank you for reading this. Sincerely, Mike T


----------



## mehulved (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

quasimodo1 dude no one is blind here, there's no need for big bold fonts.


----------



## quasimodo1 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I apologise for the big fonts. Any suggestions regarding installing the GFX5500?  Mike T


----------



## mayurpam (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

even i am facing similar kind of prob i have xfx 5200 i year old ,it was runnig fine till now but since a month whenever i m playing pes6 or watching video in full screen the pc freezes and hangs after hitting ctrl+alt+del only the monitor get off and keep on switching off and on in interval of time i removed the card and fixed it back also uninstalled the driver and rolled back to older one it was running fine but after a 2 to 3 day same problem occured (please help me )


----------



## raskal00 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its a decent card with good capabilities
It did fine on my friends comp (7300GT 256MB) running FEAR in 1024X768 with little tweaking on the advanced tab

Its a nice card but if u want a little more bang for buck , i suggest u get 7600 GS


Well if u want a quick and cheap fix till the 8 series arrives, this is the card to go for

raskal


----------



## skippednote (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a comp with 256mb ran and a 845 mobo . I Want to play good games on it which graphics case should i in for . Have a budget of 6k


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a 6600 gt


----------



## mayurpam (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

even i am facing similar kind of prob i have xfx 5200 i year old ,it was runnig fine till now but since a month whenever i m playing pes6 or watching video in full screen the pc freezes and hangs after hitting ctrl+alt+del only the monitor get off and keep on switching off and on in interval of time i removed the card and fixed it back also uninstalled the driver and rolled back to older one it was running fine but after a 2 to 3 day same problem occured (please help me


----------



## soumya (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a problem with my graphics card (fx 5200)...after running for abt 5 mins itz getting too hot and the display is going blank.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey , try to get some heat off ur graphics card by using a blow dryer  or u can try to underclock it if its pissing u off ................ alright .


----------



## mayurpam (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how to underclock it dude giveme some help Rahul beck23


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get RivaTuner from Guru3d and then -
Goto- Custumize - Overclocking ............ Enable it ........... and then set the CORE and MEMORY clock to lower than default settings .............. if u havent got it , then i suggest u try googling it.......... u'll find everything .
Cheers.


----------



## samrulez (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

beware, sometimes underclocking may damage your card..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hehe


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah SAM is right,underclocking may be harmful & besides that underclocking also leads to extra power consumption...sounds funny,right?But its true.Just keep it to stock & clean all the dust off & keep it at good airflow.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , not always .. depends on how much u underclock .. a friend of mine had to underclock his 7900GTX to stop the artifacting problems  ... from 670/1700 to 650/1600 ...


----------



## samrulez (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> hehe



LOL, get this..

A gfx card runs at a specific core Voltage and mem voltage..at stock clocks...If you throttle down the clocks the voltage remains the same thus causing damage.. 
I lost my memory module 'bcoz of the same reason..


----------



## mdnath (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I got a nVidia 5200 8x @ 1.5V rating and using Intel 845GBV motherboard with 2GHz processor & DDR 266Mhz 640MB RAM.
The AGP card is only running at 4x speed.
I want to upgrade my motherboard and add more RAM keeping my graphics card and processor same.
Is there a motherboard from any brand that will give 8x support for my AGP card with other things remaining the same?

Hurry pl coz I must spent the mony quick or itz gone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^^ you will not find any performance gain from your card if u go with AGP 8X over AGP4X. it's not worth it, stick to what u have


----------



## duron111 (Feb 22, 2007)

*compatibltity question ?*

i have AMD Athlon™ 64 3200+ 
         1gb DDR ram
         XFXgeforce 6600 256 MB (pci )
         MSI RS482 mother board ....
are the new geforce 8800GTX or geforce 8800gts compatible with my motherboard ?????


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@duron111
yes all PCIE cards cab be put on ur system, but u can't get the full perfomance out of it with ur system. According to ur current system config a 7600GT or new 8600 at max is enough.
8600 GS nd GT would be available in 3~4 months nd if u can wait go for it or settle for 7600GT or 7900GS.


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any new updates on the 8600 series guys?Availability dates?Prices?Models?
__________
Is the 8600 series going to be backward compatible with Dx 9 based games and apps


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Probably available between march & april.DX9 games will be available approx till end of 2007.People having 8800 GTX & GTS are running DX 9 games on hteir systems so i don't think they will kill the support.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

possible price tag for 8600 Ultra = *US $180 * ~Rs.8000 (add 4-5k as taxes = final indian price)
The *GT runs at 350MHz, with 256MB* of RAM to call its own, while the *Ultra sports a 500MHz core, with 512MB* of memory.


source: engadget.com


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why the newer 65nm GPU are running at that lower clocks???Even a 7300GT has higher clocks for GPU, even if 8600 if very much faster than the 7300.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

"*both 8600 cards being built with an 80nm process and 300 million transistors*".

source: the link i gave in my above post


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry my mistake. But then also 80nm maens the GPU can run stable nd cooler at higher clocks speeds than current generation. Then why is it that even Ultra has only 500Mhz clocks. Just a doubt.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm a noob in Gfx. Dept. too
but it has a new architecture, doesnt it?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

He He


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Why the newer 65nm GPU are running at that lower clocks???Even a 7300GT has higher clocks for GPU, even if 8600 if very much faster than the 7300.



Well , compare that to a 425 MHz core on the onboard 6100 IGP's  ... dude ... it finally comes down to the overall performance .. with lower manufacturing costs i.e. ... nvidia doesn't want competition between its own products do they ??


----------



## monkey (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: compatibltity question ?*



			
				duron111 said:
			
		

> i have AMD Athlon™ 64 3200+
> 1gb DDR ram
> XFXgeforce 6600 256 MB (pci )
> MSI RS482 mother board ....
> are the new geforce 8800GTX or geforce 8800gts compatible with my motherboard ?????



Better not use any NVidia VGA card on ur Motherboard due compatibility difference between ATI chipset and NVidia cards. There are lot no. of reports on driver conflicts and stuffs.


----------



## mayurpam (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any one please tell to what values should i underclock my card so that it does not get damaged


----------



## samrulez (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*NO*...don't do it...its better to get a couple of fans and attach 'em..


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is any body is here to help me
__________
i hav asus chipset so its need agp card, can any one tell me which agp card is best, plz tell with the resent price frm cheap to high


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ganeshdalai said:
			
		

> is any body is here to help me
> __________
> i hav asus chipset so its need agp card, can any one tell me which agp card is best, plz tell with the resent price frm cheap to high



AGP prices are higher than PCIE. One of the best deal is the Zebronics 6800XT 512 MB for 8.5k. Its good card and could standup with a 7600GT as 6800 has 256Bit 512 MB DDR3 while 7600GT has only 128bit 256MB DDR3.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: compatibltity question ?*



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Better not use any NVidia VGA card on ur Motherboard due compatibility difference between ATI chipset and NVidia cards. There are lot no. of reports on driver conflicts and stuffs.



There is no compatibility isuues with this motherboard & the nVidia cards.Well there are compatibility issues with the motherboard but it is with the *RS480M2*.I have the same motherboard *RS482M4* & 6800GS & running absoulutely fine with the combination.U can check my configuration in the signature.

Well u can own a 8800 & use it with ur motherboard they will work absolutely fine.
& if u still feel that there will be any compatibility issues with these  ATi & nVidia chipsets,then read few benchmarkings of X-fire chipsets perfectly running nVidia cards & viceversa.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: will AGP 8X work in AGP 4X slot ?*

hello friends,
my pc config is *1.86Ghz*(_overclocked_ to *2.4 Ghz* with necessary cooling), *VIA* 8235 chipset assembled mobo with *256+512 DDR RAM* and AGP 4X slot and IGP S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR.

 *(1)*Will 8x AGP card work in 4X slot (backward compatibility) ?
 *(2*)I want an AGP from Nvidia or ATI stable, with an budget and req as follows ?
    1) budget <= Rs 6000/-
    2) future proof ?
    3) GeForce 7 series(7300,etc) would be preferred from Nvidia stable
    4) significant overclocking, GDDr3 preferred, Pix Shader 3,
    5) i objective is to use my comp as HTPC, low gamming console,home oriented comp.
    6) Easy flashing and Direct X 9.0c upwards with 256mb/128mb

Also, I dont want to upgrade my mobo as of now. I intend to use the new upgraded comp( ie new graphics card)  a little more than 2 years only!

Eagerly awaiting ur answer !!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@prashantmaxsteel
Yes an AGP 8X card would work fine on ur 4x mobo slot. No problems nd no worries as its backward compatible with all 4x slots.

Zebronics 6800XT 512 MB DDR3 AGP is up for 8k. Its the best deal for AGP and its perfomance is better than 7600GS and comes close to 7600GT. Its a good card. Its lot better if u manage to add 2k more for this card anf yes its SM3 nd full DX 9.0c nd will be 9.0L on Vista.


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> AGP prices are higher than PCIE. One of the best deal is the Zebronics 6800XT 512 MB for 8.5k. Its good card and could standup with a 7600GT as 6800 has 256Bit 512 MB DDR3 while 7600GT has only 128bit 256MB DDR3.


 
thnx aravind for ur help but i don't hav this budjet canu tel me the agp 256mb card price.......if u wanna............


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: AGp cards with 256 mb and below Rs6K*

thanks for the sugestion, aravind_n20 . i will consider it if my budget is increased. so aravind_n20 is the same card available with 256 mb and what is its cost? any agp card with 256 mb below Rs 6K. ( the other conditions remain as it is ) ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@prashantmaxsteel
6200 256 DDR2 is for as low as 3k, by which u can play most todays game at low settings.
6600 version has stopped production and is hardly available.
7300GT 256DDR3 AGP is a very goog card for sub 5k. Try to get it. Its perfomance is close to 6600GT.

@ganeshdalai
U can also look for the 7300GT.
7300GS AGP is available for 4k if u r low on budget/


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

 *thnx very much arvind for so much help, i will be sure for this card u told me.............thnx again*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ganeshdalai
Thnx for the thnx yaar....
whats ur proccy nd how much ram do ya have?

plz rep if helpful


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

aravind_n20,thanks for it. I will surely consider it!
Does palit make 7300GT for AGP? i have heard their PCI-E ver. costs 4-5k!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nup..Palit dun have 7300GT AGP, but XFX does. Its the best brand u can get from India, but will be some 5~5.5k.
*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...7300&productConfigurationId=668158#openLarger


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

arvind in my icty this 7300 cost almost Rs7300, so its very costly to me.i hav only 512ddr ram, can ram afeect the graphics card, i need some help abt this graphics  i hav no knoledge..............i think i will buy 6800 agp is this ok for me..............
__________
y pci-e is cost little n agp so high............


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i've got an option between two graphic cards. which one is better: Sapphire X700 Pro 256MB DDR3 or Palit X1600Pro 256MB?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ayushsobti said:
			
		

> i've got an option between two graphic cards. which one is better: Sapphire X700 Pro 256MB DDR3 or Palit X1600Pro 256MB?



The X1600 offers Shader 3.0 support and AVIVO but it's graphics performance is dismal in comparison to the X700.

X700 is the older one & its better for playing games without any trouble but X1600 is latest  amoung two so it also supports most of the things.Few games now days require SM 3.0 so those games will not be listed as if u choose X700.

Well it depends upon u that what u choose.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ayushsobti
I would recmnt u a 7600GS over a 6800 anyday even if 6800XT 512 has greater perfomance.
The G7x cores(7 series) cards as well as the 6 series cores supports SM3.0, but more advanced features like Ultra Shadow2, Real time Physics, better HDR rendering etc goes with G7x cores. So they are more future proof.

But its upto u to choose, whether u need more perfomance or better future proof.

The prices of AGPs of the cards are:
Zebronics 6800XT 512@ 8~8.5k
7600GS@7k
__________
@ayushsobti
Why dun u go for an nvidia based card like a 7600GS?? Its far better than 1600Pro nd the cost for PCIE is 6~6.5k.


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can 3D MArk 05 scores of  diffrerent graphic cards be compared if the graphic cards have been benchmarked on different systems with different configurations?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ayushsobti
Search in google for benchmarks of required cards and for comparison.
Or else u can just reduce some points, say 300 to 500 for CPU.
Nyway whats ur 3D M 05 nd 06 scores??


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*now a days all grafics card r ddr2 or ddr3 ver. does it co-operate with  plane ddr ram.............can u help on this one...................*


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @ayushsobti
> Search in google for benchmarks of required cards and for comparison.
> Or else u can just reduce some points, say 300 to 500 for CPU.
> Nyway whats ur 3D M 05 nd 06 scores??



earlier i had Nvidia 6100 onboard graphics. thta gave me a score of 438. i then got a sapphire X700Pro. 3D mark 05 gave it a score of 3300


----------



## rohan (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

this is sort of an unusual query... I recently bought a BIG 6600 256 mb card. And after about a month of use, the fan broke. When i took the card out of the system, the fan was hanging out of the card..

that apart, i sent it for repairs, the card well under warranty, but the place where I bought it from tells me that the company is refusing to replace the fan as they are saying it is caused due to voltage fluctuation. But i have a spike protector and also have a stabilizer, so i'm sure it is not caused due to voltage fluctuation. He is also saying that he is unable to replace the fan because it is a company product. I'm not willing to trust him in any case.

Even if the company can't replace it within the warranty condition can't i just ask them to replace the fan, even if they charge something in return. The problem is that i need to know who is the retailer of BIG cards in India.

The guy at the store tells me that i'll have to replace my card. This time i better go for XFX. BIG sucks...

thanks a lot,
rohan


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ganeshdalai said:
			
		

> *now a days all grafics card r ddr2 or ddr3 ver. does it co-operate with  plane ddr ram.............can u help on this one...................*




I didn't exactly understand what u mean.Anyways there are 2 things

one,u r talking about the pure DDR RAM that fits in ur PC(seprate)like KINGSTON,TRASCEND,CORSAIR,OCZ etc. Well in that case buddy YES before the DDR2 every RAM was DDR1 & graphics cards work them with absolutely fine,infact this 8800 GTX or comming R600 will also works perfectly.

Second,the DDR1 RAM in graphics card aka GDDR(when it comes to graphics it will become GDDR-GRAPHIC DOUBLE DATA RATE),well there were graphics card that used to come with GDDR(does not exist but GDDR2 & GDDR3 does exist)even still few cards comes with DDR like 5200,6200 etc.
Anyways from now on if it is related to grapgics thn write GDDR otherwise write DDR.


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ayushsobti said:
			
		

> i've got an option between two graphic cards. which one is better: Sapphire X700 Pro 256MB DDR3 or Palit X1600Pro 256MB?


Out of the two abovementioned cards, which would return a higher score in 3D Mark 05?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ofcourse the X1600Pro ..


----------



## mayurpam (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

am facing some kind of prob i have xfx 5200 1 year old ,it was runnig fine till now but since a month whenever i m playing pes6 or watching video in full screen the pc freezes and hangs after hitting ctrl+alt+del only the monitor get off and keep on switching off and on in interval of time i removed the card and fixed it back also uninstalled the driver and rolled back to older one it was running fine but after a 2 to 3 day same problem occured and it also some time shows directx tests failed wen used from dxdiag Plese Help me out


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey deathvirus, really cool avatar!


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I didn't exactly understand what u mean.Anyways there are 2 things
> 
> one,u r talking about the pure DDR RAM that fits in ur PC(seprate)like KINGSTON,TRASCEND,CORSAIR,OCZ etc. Well in that case buddy YES before the DDR2 every RAM was DDR1 & graphics cards work them with absolutely fine,infact this 8800 GTX or comming R600 will also works perfectly.
> 
> ...


u didn't understand my quest but u hav the querry rigt.............thnx for clearing my doubt..........i will rember what u told to me


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which would be the ideal pci-e graphic card ina  budget of rs 4000? (i know the budget is really bad but i'm still in school. once i start earning, i'll make sure i add another zero to it


----------



## aneesh kalra (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 3.1k you can get 7300gs .


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys any new updates on 8600 GT?Any new release dates?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> which would be the ideal pci-e graphic card ina  budget of rs 4000? (i know the budget is really bad but i'm still in school. once i start earning, i'll make sure i add another zero to it



Well u can get 6200,7300GS,7300LE or X550,X1050(new comer),X1300


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i saw an XFX 6200LE in the market with 512mb ram. would i tperform well. will the 512mb ram make a diff. or would the card be unable to utilise it?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@xbonez
Its no good than a 128 MB one. One of the ld digit issue reviewed all 64, 128 nd 256 MB versions of 6200 and there was no diff in perfomance b/w even the 64 and 256 in most of the tests. So its 100% will not use 512 MB.

For that price 4k u can get a 7300GS which is much better than a 6200.
But I wud recommend at least a 7300GT for 4.6k. Its even better than a normal 6600 256 DDR2.


----------



## sudhix (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello
   I want to buy a Gfx card for my comp : AMD 64 3000+, MSI RS480M2-IL based on Raedon x200 chipset and 512 DDR 400 Ram.
   Im NOT A GAMER and wont be playing ne games. Im looking for performance boost and speed gains. 
   My primary OS is Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 and Fedora 6. I use Winxp also. So drivers for Linux is very IMP. Also it shld be Vista compliant(for the future maybe).
   Budget is arnd 4k.

Pls help


----------



## samrulez (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm...6600LE or 6600..


----------



## sudhix (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Heard of the 7300gt. hows it? Which brand shld i go for???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sudhix
RS480M2-IL boards wont be fully compatible with all nvidia cards. So better u get a low price future proof ATI card like the  X1300. Its a SM3 card with full vista aero compatibility. As u r not a gamer, u will be more than happy with this card.

Also ur present onboard GFX is also good. It has SM2.0 support which cud run vista aero 100%. But what ull need is more ram. Nowa days its somethin like: ' the more the better'. So I recommend get another a GB memory instead of a  Gcard, as u wont experience any big boost in perfomance if u get a card. The lil boost is only due to the freeing up of the shared memory from ur current 512.
Vista ultimate needs minimum of 1 GB mem. If uve 1.5Gb, then u can set 256 for video nd u can run aero smoothly.


----------



## sudhix (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aravind
Tats a lot of info... thanks. Can u reccomend an ATI card then? Which brand and exact model??? Wat bout drivers for ATI gfx cards in Linux? Regarding RAM, yep ill upgrade tat too shortly. 

Cheers

PS: Wats SM2 and SM3


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U can go for X 1300[ pro or XT]
Pro wud have DDR2 or 3 but XT has extreme clocks for memory nd core.
1300 pro is for 4k nd XT for 5k. The 1300 pro nd XT performs equivalent to 7300 GS nd GT.
U can look for power color brand for ATI cards. And there are also MSI nd ASUS brands for ATI. ALL and good nd cool. But ASUS might be more expensive, some 500 bucks more.

SM stands for Shader Model. Vista just need any SM2.0 card nd ur onboard has it. No need to go for an SM 3.0 card if ur not a gamer.


----------



## sudhix (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot for ur help!!!


----------



## balashome (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Sudhix,

I thought i ought to share my experience with setting up graphic cards in Linux. 

First off, it is a huge ordeal to find appropriate drivers for ATI graphic cards for Linux. Even though Ubuntu is one of the easier distributions for graphic card installation, it still took me a whole day to get it setup. My card though is slightly exotic - an HIS X1800 GTO. And believe me, following Ubuntu's extensive documentation available on the wiki does not work in this case. So, if you are hell bent on getting ATI cards to work in Linux, be prepared to do some heavy duty browsing and of course reinstalling the OS multiple times.

However for any of the recent ATI graphic cards, you will have to download the appropriate non-free driver for gfx support in Linux. In some cases you will find pre-packaged and easy ways to set this up, while in others it is a struggle. For example, Dreamlinux is very easy and user friendly as far as graphic card support goes - it almost gives you out of the box support for all graphic cards - ATI or Nvidia. Vector Linux, Ubuntu, MEPIS and Opensuse are not far behind. Sabayon Linux needs a special mention - since its one of those rare distributions which come loaded with the non-free display drivers out of the box. 

But on the other end of the spectrum, i wasnt even able to install Fedora Core 6 - no matter how hard i tried. 

So if its Linux you are concerned with you are infinitely better off with an Nvidia solution. But i noticed your board is an ATI chipset. If you are really serious about Linux, then i would strongly recommend switching over to an Nvidia chipset, Core2duo processor (the X2's from AMD sometimes have problems getting recognized as dual cores in Linux - more's the pity!) and an Nvidia display card - one of the 6800's would do just fine. 

But if you dont want to do a complete revamp, you can keep your processor and just change the motherboard chipset over to Nvidia and get an Nvidia display card. 

But thats just my thought - you might want to look over more Linux sites like tuxmachines.org and other such similar ones.

Another quick thought - once you do get your ATI card working in Linux, make sure you take a backup of your xorg.conf file (found in your root) and save it somewhere on your Windows partition or a USB drive. That way, if you try multiple distributions like me, you always have a working copy of the xorg.conf which you can just copy in case nothing works!

All the best.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sudhix said:
			
		

> Hello
> I want to buy a Gfx card for my comp : AMD 64 3000+, MSI RS480M2-IL based on Raedon x200 chipset and 512 DDR 400 Ram.
> Im NOT A GAMER and wont be playing ne games. Im looking for performance boost and speed gains.
> My primary OS is Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 and Fedora 6. I use Winxp also. So drivers for Linux is very IMP. Also it shld be Vista compliant(for the future maybe).
> ...




Dude!!!Everybody is saying right,but listen to me buddy.read this lines carefully
*DO NOT USE NVIDIA CARD WITH YOUR MOTHERBOARD!!!
*I used to have the same motherboard,it took me 16 months to find the problem.This chipset doesn't support nVidia graphics card.So i changed the motherboard.
*drvarunmehta *also have the same motherboard & he is using *MSI Radeon X1600Pro.*
My suggestion is buy only ATi graphics card.Doesnt matter which one but chip should be ATI.


----------



## sudhix (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@balashome :
   I don think i upgrading the cppu and mobo is an option rite now. Next time ill buy an Nvidia chipset. I did find ATI drivers for Linux. *ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
Do they work??? And yep I will backup the xorg.conf file. Also Im using FC6 for project work, I will replace it with Sabayan shortly(1 month or so). I will stick with ubuntu though.

@keith:
   Ok dude. Ill buy an ATI card, mostly x1300. Not sure yet. 

@both:
   Thank you guys for ur suggestions. Really helpful.
__________
BTW I would like to ask suggestions on the foll thread which i by mistake created seperatly 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50658


----------



## nehemiah_johnyn (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,

            I recently bought a intel g965ry motherboard with e6300 core 2 duo processor with 1 gb ram. Now the problem is i also have a 7300gs graphics card. Now i have 2 graphics solutions. One is inbuilt in the motherboard and the other is the graphics card. Now i am not sure whether which one would perform better? the one in my motherboard or the graphics card? coz if the card is of not much use then i could sell it to someone. could someone help me out on this?


----------



## chicha (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*ati.amd.com/technology/crossfire/physics/index.html


Go here and see for yourself


----------



## balashome (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sudhix said:
			
		

> @balashome :
> I don think i upgrading the cppu and mobo is an option rite now. Next time ill buy an Nvidia chipset. I did find ATI drivers for Linux. *ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
> Do they work??? And yep I will backup the xorg.conf file. Also Im using FC6 for project work, I will replace it with Sabayan shortly(1 month or so). I will stick with ubuntu though.
> 
> ...


----------



## sudhix (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@balashome

Thanks for ur help. Ill see wat i can do. Rite now i was successful in installing proprietary drivers for my present ATI Radeon.  I think ill ask a friend for a graphics card and test, then go ahead and buy

Thanks and Cheers
__________
@balashome

I think u shld look at this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52471

Still uncessful. Sabayon maybe good, but not fully upto the mark i guess. Debian is a better bet


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nehemiah_johnyn
One think u shud know is that if u put in any Graphics card, then your onboard one become inactive and the whlole graphics is handled by the card.
By the way an nvidia 7300GS is far far better than your onboard GFX [namely X3000]. Also the card has its own memory, so no sharing of ram. But if u unplug the card [to sell maybe] and use onboard, then some 128 or 256 MB shud be allocated got GFX from ram and your total available ram is reduced by that amount.
U can play all games out there with some low~med quality at 1024*768 res with ur card. But ur onboard gfx wont handle many of those games.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Purchasing a PCI graphic card*

Hi! to all.
 I have a DELL PC( Optiplex GX520) having only 1 PCI slot. I am not able to play games like NFS Carbon, POP3, FEAR1 & 2... that require graphic card. As I was not having an AGP or PCI-e slot I was disappointed. But a few days back I heard about PCI graphic cards. 

Can any1 tell me whether  they will work fine or not(speed, memory...) & plzz suggest any in range of Rs.4000.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@bhunnu16
PCI G cards are too outdated. The best deal u can get is an nvidia geforce 2MX or even some Geforce 3. But u can't play POP3,FEAr or any new games even with that. U will need at least a geforce 5 class card and some newer games say they need at least a shader model 2 card is needed[not even Geforce FX(5) series]
Anyway 4000 was enough for a card to let u play the games u specified at med-low seting IF U HAVE AN AGP OR PCIE SLOT. Also inorder to play those games, you will need at least 512 MB or more RAM[at least 768 will be needed for FEAR].

Also FEAR 2 has not yet been released. There is an expansion pack for FEAR named "Extraction Point".

So u will need a massive upgrade of the following components.
CPU, mobo, ram [some mobos onborad GFX could play those games at low setings]. So at least 10~12k is needed.


----------



## khemkarahul (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi...i recently got a Lenovo Y500 3000 series laptop...616AQ...with a core 2 dup T5500 and a Geforce go 7400....I downloaded the update for my  graphic card driver from the Nvidia driver update page..."Nvidia Go 7 series update"...when i tried installing the update i was getting the error sayin that  the driver didnot support the hardware....please tell me from where can i get the Graphic card driver update for my laptop...???


----------



## Go-Wide (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello everyone,

I purchased the Viewsonic VX1930wm today and I need some suggestions on a new graphics card that will handle 1440x900.

My old card, 3D Fuzion GeForce FX 5500 256MB is acting up. Which is why I bought this new monitor. I though my old 17" CRT had blown up but it was the card that was causing the problem. I needed a reason to buy the 19" HD WS LCD, so I'll use the 17" as a backup.

The 3D Fuzion card ran fine in 1440x900 resolution for a few hours and then the problem re-appeared. I replaced it with my old NVIDIA GeForce 2 64MB card and it has been running fine for the past 10 hours, in 1280x1024 resolution.

I welcome all comments.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Go-Wide
There is a very good way, but its some expensine. The cheapest g card with 2x DVI out is 7600GT. If u get that u can have both monitor simultaneously running at different resolutions and work on each of them with different apps on each. Its very gud to have multilonitor setup. The cards comes with 2x DVI to D-sub[VGA] adapter.

Download the latest fresh driver  instead of update ones. Also chech whether uve downloaded it for correct OS..


----------



## nehemiah_johnyn (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

aravind_n20,
Thanks pal, but my 7300 gs has inbuilt 256 mb and also shares 256 mb from the system ram making it a 512 mb card while my x3000 has 384 mb shared memory.


----------



## malcolm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nehemiah_johnyn
X3000 is an IGP and 7300GS is a dedicated card. So card is better than IGP.


----------



## dominatorcs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes, what malcolm said is rite. Even if X3000 is DX 10 compatible, it sucks in gamin.

also please malcolm, if u too have x3000, then please give a list of games which cud be played smoothly with 512 MB DDR 533. I wud really like to play some NEW games like FarCry, Half Life 2 and 3.


----------



## talkaboom (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				khemkarahul said:
			
		

> Hi...i recently got a Lenovo Y500 3000 series laptop...616AQ...with a core 2 dup T5500 and a Geforce go 7400....I downloaded the update for my  graphic card driver from the Nvidia driver update page..."Nvidia Go 7 series update"...when i tried installing the update i was getting the error sayin that  the driver didnot support the hardware....please tell me from where can i get the Graphic card driver update for my laptop...???



Hey man, sorry to hear about the problem. But you sure that you uninstalled the prev drivers before? Also in haste you may have chosen the wrong operating system. Else should go fine, or the download might have got corrupted. try re-downloading it.
Hope this helps


----------



## Go-Wide (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Go-Wide
> There is a very good way, but its some expensine. The cheapest g card with 2x DVI out is 7600GT. If u get that u can have both monitor simultaneously running at different resolutions and work on each of them with different apps on each. Its very gud to have multilonitor setup. The cards comes with 2x DVI to D-sub[VGA] adapter.
> 
> Download the latest fresh driver instead of update ones. Also chech whether uve downloaded it for correct OS..


 
Any particular brand I should be looking at? BFG, Leadtek, XFX...

TIA


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Go-Wide
Yes, brands do have a lot of difference, especially on long run. U will have a hard time finding BFG in India, so the best choice are according to preference are:
1. XFX
2. ASUS
3. LEADTEK
4. MSI
5. BIG
6. PALIT, FORSA etc.

An XFX 7600GT might cost u close to 9k with 3 year warranty.
It supports dual monitor at max resolution of 2560*1920 @ 120Hz.


----------



## Go-Wide (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Go-Wide
> Yes, brands do have a lot of difference, especially on long run. U will have a hard time finding BFG in India, so the best choice are according to preference are:
> 1. XFX
> 2. ASUS
> ...


 
9K  Are we on the same page here? 

I can buy a XFX GeForce 7600 GT 256MB dual DVI HDTV AGP card from Tiger Direct for $252.99 CDN and it comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I mentioned the approximate price of XFX[ similar is the price for ASUS and Leadtek] 7600GT 256 AGP dual DVI here in Indian market.
U cannot compare Indian price with any online price.

U can even some online prices like $350 for 8800GTX which is around 17k ,but here u have to pay 30k+ with all duties and taxes. So if u ant local warranty, then u have to buy from Indian dealers at Indian price.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the XFX one. .. costs slightly more .. but worth it .. u'r sure to hit 600/1600 out of the box ... if u want it for the HTPC get the passive cooled one ..


----------



## Go-Wide (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I mentioned the approximate price of XFX[ similar is the price for ASUS and Leadtek] 7600GT 256 AGP dual DVI here in Indian market.
> U cannot compare Indian price with any online price.
> 
> U can even some online prices like $350 for 8800GTX which is around 17k ,but here u have to pay 30k+ with all duties and taxes. So if u ant local warranty, then u have to buy from Indian dealers at Indian price.


 
I understand. I keep forgetting that the person replying to my post may be in a country, other than North America. In this case, I'm in Canada.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Go-Wide
U can have better bang for the bucks as ur in Canada.

And go for BFG[first choice] and then XFX. BFG is a gud brand as heard. They provide better cooling and most models are some 10~20% factory oced and have normal price only.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi i have a AMD 64 3000+ with a 512 MB RAM running on a Asus A8n-VM motherboard. I am planning to buy a mid range gfx card which will give me a modest frame rate on a 1024x768 resolution .Nothing fancy but yes should be able to tackle new games. Budget is 5K(max)

//Sorry for double post.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, get an 7300GT[4.5k] and increase ur ram to 1GB. Ur current 512 MB wud be a bottleneck for games after uve got a card.
I recoment to stretch ur budget to 1k more and get the 7600GS which is slightly better that 6600GT.


----------



## Ambar (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya 7600 Gs will be much better choice.....provided u get at least 1 GB of RAM....but dont expect too much from the 7600 Gs also..itz also a mi-low range card!


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wouldd the low ram prove  counter productive if i get a gfx card. i cant upgrade my ram right now - so is it wise to go for a gfx card ?
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Hi, get an 7300GT[4.5k] and increase ur ram to 1GB. Ur current 512 MB wud be a bottleneck for games after uve got a card.
> I recoment to stretch ur budget to 1k more and get the 7600GS which is slightly better that 6600GT.


7600GS is better than 6600GT or the 7300GT. What  about ATI - i heard its good with AMD systems and also costs less.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Maverick340
U can do avg gaming with 512 MB ram but the loading times wud really make u mad, especially at higher resolutions. Some games wud also show up some lags.
I recoment just upgrade ur ram right now as ur current onboard gfx will do better if u have 1 GB ram with 256 shared. U better stick to it until low end DX10 cards like 8300 gets in our markets. So u get a good future proof card for 5k whichll sure outperform a 7600GS due to unified shader architecture. They will be launched in 2~3 months.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I'm not spreading rumours here,just heard a news and want to confirm it.Well I did some googling and found that Dx 10 cards are gonna be out on April 17th 2007.Now I have a few questions in this regard....
1)Can anyone confirm whether this is true or not?
2)Are these cards gonna be launched soon after in India as well?Or is it gonna take more time for these cards to come to India?
3)I desparately need a PCI Express graphics card as my existing gpu isnt working anymore on my primary desktop....is it worth the wait?
4)I was looking at 7600GT now that I'm looking forward to upgrading to Windows Vista,do u guys think it makes sense going for 7600GT with Vista or should one wait for 8600GT which will soon replace 7600GT?
5)My budget is within Rs.10000/- only.Do u guys think 8600GT will be priced with 10 grands or will it cost more than that?


----------



## mohit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> Guys I'm not spreading rumours here,just heard a news and want to confirm it.Well I did some googling and found that Dx 10 cards are gonna be out on April 17th 2007.Now I have a few questions in this regard....
> 1)Can anyone confirm whether this is true or not?
> 2)Are these cards gonna be launched soon after in India as well?Or is it gonna take more time for these cards to come to India?
> 3)I desparately need a PCI Express graphics card as my existing gpu isnt working anymore on my primary desktop....is it worth the wait?
> ...


1. DX 10 cards are already out. The 8800GTS and GTX are DX 10 cards. You must be talking about the 8600 series. Well I dont expect it to be in India before May [minimum].

2. It usually takes 2-3 weeks after the international launch for the cards to reach and be well stocked in India.

3. The wait is worth it if you can wait.

4. Vista will easily run on even a 6200TC card provided you have enough RAM. You really dont need a 8600 series card just for running Vista.

5. I dont think you will get any DX 10 cards for 10k in India for sometime now.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the difference between nVidia Quadro & GeForce GPU's? Which one is better for gaming? I'm not talking about any specific model no..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sabret00the
u can opt for an 8600 GS when they are out. There is enough juice in them to outperforn a 7600GT with ease and itll be under 10k. If u can wait a bit longer [say upto june] u can witness some battle b/w 8950 and R600. There will be low  nd mid range cards also from ATI and the price will drop. Its worth the wait.

Just get a second hand 6200 till then or even a new one and sell it when ur dream cards are out.


----------



## mohit (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between nVidia Quadro & GeForce GPU's? Which one is better for gaming? I'm not talking about any specific model no..



Quadro cards are meant for 3D and rendering purposes mainly. Geforce series are the ones which are meant for gaming.

Dont buy a Quadro card for gaming.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Mohit & aravind_n20 : thnx guys for helping me decide.I guess for the time being I'll go for a low end GPU as I need one desparately coz my mobo dont have integrated video....and when Dx10 cards are out(which I'm sure isnt going to be in the next 3-4months) I can sell it off.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@g_goyal2000
A quadro is good for gaming too, but has less bang for the buch when used for gaming. They are not optimised for gaming , but some high end Quadros is pretty much powerful that the best gaming cards our there. But they comes at insane cost.
Also Quadro cards has many other features both H/W nd S/W. That is it supports much more complex features like wireframe antialiasing, pixel doubling, remapping, resampling and much more. Those effects are not used in any of the games. If used them most of the powerful cards including 8800 wud come to its knees or maybe they will not be able to render those at all.

If u have enuf bucks then get the most powerful quadro. Itll serve u well in games as well as for animation.


----------



## monkey (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, check out the prices at of vga cards at www.yantraonline.in
Collection - seems gud: XFX, MSI, Leadtek, GeCube, Point  of View (?)
Prices  - NO IDEA


----------



## xbonez (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a friend of mine is choosing between two cards the geforce 7100GS and the 7300LE. which would be recommended?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@xbonez
A 7100 cores lacks many features like HDR rendering, bloom, and 1080p or i HD resolution decoding etc. Its a bare minimum card with SM3.0 and its perfomance will be very poor. A 7300LE seems to be much better. But why not spend some extra 500 bucks and get a 7300GS???Itll make a gr8 difference.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

As of right now I have decided to purchase a 7600GT card for the time being as I'm in an urgent need for a graphics card.Will sell of the card once I get hold of a 8600GT/GTS.
---
Multiple Queries here :- 
1)I have a Samsung 940BW with HDCP support so can anyone tell me whether 8600GT/GTS cards will support HDCP or not?Will the same monitor support HDMI?
2)Will the 8600GT/GTS work in SLI mode?


----------



## Ambar (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> As of right now I have decided to purchase a 7600GT card for the time being as I'm in an urgent need for a graphics card.Will sell of the card once I get hold of a 8600GT/GTS.
> ---
> Multiple Queries here :-
> 1)I have a Samsung 940BW with HDCP support so can anyone tell me whether 8600GT/GTS cards will support HDCP or not?Will the same monitor support HDMI?
> 2)Will the 8600GT/GTS work in SLI mode?



as of question no.2 they'll surely work in SLI mode and so will the 7600 GT!!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sabret00the
As of my knowledge, ive seen 2x DVI connector and an S-video out at back of the 8600GTS from BFG. 
Use the DVI out of the card to connect to ur SAM 940B. Its also good quality and standard one.
And why are u going for a 7600GT just for 1 or 2 months. The more costlier the card, the more loss ull have while selling it. SO have a 7300GT or at max a 7600GS. Why waste extra bucks for just 2 months.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ hey guys thnx for the help so u suggest going for a base line card like 6200 etc for the time being till I get my hands on a 8600GTS...well I guess thats a very good idea...will go for it I guess


----------



## xsreality (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, i wanted to know whether i wud b able to play games like NFS Most Wanted, Carbon, Rainbow Six Vegas etc with 7600GT and 7600GS (separately..not in SLI mode!) ? what is current price of dis card?


----------



## Ambar (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya all games will work at good detail settings....the 7600gt will cost u around 10 k (XFX)..and the 7600 gs will cost u arnd..6.5 k!!!


----------



## xsreality (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> ya all games will work at good detail settings....the 7600gt will cost u around 10 k (XFX)..and the 7600 gs will cost u arnd..6.5 k!!!



r u sure abt 7600gt? i thought it wud be around 7.5k...hmm..considering that DX10 cards r around d corner..which wud b d cheapest grfx card which wil allow me to play d above games in full details?


----------



## kapal83 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 7600GT will cost you a bit more because it has Engine clk-590MHz and Memory clk-1600MHz as against 560 &1400 of any other manufacturers + it has Zalman Fan as heatsink and its damn cool. Apart from that check out the Fata1ty 7600GT which is the best grfx in the world. DX10 anyways will launch next month but prices will start from 15K for 8600.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Hey guys, check out the prices at of vga cards at www.yantraonline.in
> Collection - seems gud: XFX, MSI, Leadtek, GeCube, Point  of View (?)
> Prices  - NO IDEA


Aren't the prices on this a little (or shall I say very) inflated? I mean it's telling the prices of motherboards in 10k+.


----------



## kapal83 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> As of right now I have decided to purchase a 7600GT card for the time being as I'm in an urgent need for a graphics card.Will sell of the card once I get hold of a 8600GT/GTS.
> ---
> Multiple Queries here :-
> 1)I have a Samsung 940BW with HDCP support so can anyone tell me whether 8600GT/GTS cards will support HDCP or not?Will the same monitor support HDMI?
> 2)Will the 8600GT/GTS work in SLI mode?



They'll work even in single mode.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a palit X1600 pro 256mb graphic card. how can i overclock it? the ati catalyst control centre does not have an option for overclocking
__________
here's a little complicated question. plz try to help. i have a palit X1600 pro and a Samsung 55V monitor which supports a mx resolution of 1024x768. i by mistake set the screen resolution from ati catalyst control centre to a higher rsolution. as soon as i did this my monitor stopped displaying. when i restarted my comp i started getting display normally but now whenever i start ati catalyst control centre, the monitor stops giving display. i guess this is because whenever i start it, the gfx card starts giving a resolution my monitor doesn't support. as a result of this, i can't use the ati catalyst control centre. what do i do to reset the screen resolution in the ati catalyst control centre back to 1024x768. plz remember that i cannot start up the software.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys don't buy the 7 series coz low-mid end DX10 range is around the corner!!!A little wait will give u better performance & future proof support.
__________


			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> i have a palit X1600 pro 256mb graphic card. how can i overclock it? the ati catalyst control centre does not have an option for overclocking
> __________
> here's a little complicated question. plz try to help. i have a palit X1600 pro and a Samsung 55V monitor which supports a mx resolution of 1024x768. i by mistake set the screen resolution from ati catalyst control centre to a higher rsolution. as soon as i did this my monitor stopped displaying. when i restarted my comp i started getting display normally but now whenever i start ati catalyst control centre, the monitor stops giving display. i guess this is because whenever i start it, the gfx card starts giving a resolution my monitor doesn't support. as a result of this, i can't use the ati catalyst control centre. what do i do to reset the screen resolution in the ati catalyst control centre back to 1024x768. plz remember that i cannot start up the software.




Dude the simple solution turn the resolution to 1024*768 from diaplay properties.And if this doesn't work then uninstall CCC & delete all the settings from ur system & reinstall the CCC.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> here's a little complicated question. plz try to help. i have a palit X1600 pro and a Samsung 55V monitor which supports a mx resolution of 1024x768. i by mistake set the screen resolution from ati catalyst control centre to a higher rsolution. as soon as i did this my monitor stopped displaying. when i restarted my comp i started getting display normally but now whenever i start ati catalyst control centre, the monitor stops giving display. i guess this is because whenever i start it, the gfx card starts giving a resolution my monitor doesn't support. as a result of this, i can't use the ati catalyst control centre. what do i do to reset the screen resolution in the ati catalyst control centre back to 1024x768. plz remember that i cannot start up the software.


 First, uninstall u'r ATI catalyst drivers. Then download the ATI Catalyst driver uninstaller if still problem exists.
Goto this link. It may help u.
*www.playtool.com/pages/uninstallgraphics/uninstall.html


----------



## xsreality (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Guys don't buy the 7 series coz low-mid end DX10 range is around the corner!!!A little wait will give u better performance & future proof support.



but i m upgrading my comp and so i wud hv to buy a grfx card..and anyway it wil take some time 4 prices of DX10 cards to fall...which cheapest grfx card shud i go for in order to play games like NFS MW, Carbon etc...?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@xsreality
U can't expect a sub 5k DX 10 cards in 2007 at least or it will be some nov or dec when they ll be available for such low prices.
So if u are not ready to wait then get the 7600GS for 6k if PCIE or 7k if AGP.
If u are low on budget then a 7300GS for 4k or 7300GT for 5k.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> but i m upgrading my comp and so i wud hv to buy a grfx card..and anyway it wil take some time 4 prices of DX10 cards to fall...which cheapest grfx card shud i go for in order to play games like NFS MW, Carbon etc...?



Dude its all u.If u think u can buy it now & within another 3-4 months if u see the DX10 card with the almost same price,then the only one crying will be u!!!
Or if u can afford to change it later then its fine,buy anything whatever u want.U see when i bought my 6800 GS 236MB, it was the only card that suits my budget but i when visited to the dealer after 2 months of purchase,i saw 680GS 512MB for the same price.That was the time i felt that how dumb i was,but i wasn't able to do anything so i stucked with my little one & thought that i will never do such kind of mistake again.My dealer told me about the 512 MB version but i was stupid enough that i didn't listened him.


----------



## ssugadhanam (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey man!!!! Any body can suggest me a good graphics car from ATI or NVIDIA. I don`t need any other. I am having HP d330 desktop pc. I have just upgraded my Ram from 256 Mb to 1 Gb. Please help me, its URGENT!!!!!!!!Budget is not a problem at all.(ANY COST IS O.K.)!!!!!!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ssugadhanam
If budget is not a problem, then the choice is virtually unlimited.
I think that u have an AGP port. So what u canb have is:

nvidia 6200 256: 2.8k
6600GT: 6k
7300GT: 5.5k
7600GS: 7k
7600GT: 9.5k
7800GT : 13k
7900GS: 13.5k
7900GT : 15k
X1800 Pro : 12k
X1800XT : 14k
X1900 Pro : 16k

These are all estimated price. This may vary lil bit with factors like brand, location, model, bundles etc.

Also if u look for a card above a 7600GT, do consider to again upgrade ur ram to higher like 2GB as 1GB wud be a big bottleneck with high end cards. But ur proccy and memory bandwidth are already bottleneck. 
For serious gaming, an overall upgrade is recommented.


----------



## xsreality (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude its all u.If u think u can buy it now & within another 3-4 months if u see the DX10 card with the almost same price,then the only one crying will be u!!!



hey keith, i agree with u bt dats what d challenge of upgrading pc's! for me, i m quite sure that i wont b worrying abt my pc for atleast 18months!! DX10 cards are worth waiting for, no doubt...bt at present i hv nly on-board grfx...and since i m upgrading my comp...compromising on my mobo just to wait 4 d grfx card is also not a gud option..
nvr mind frnd..in most cases 256MB cards r better than their 512MB counterparts! and d gud thing abt upgradation mistakes is dat the pain is short lived!
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @xsreality
> U can't expect a sub 5k DX 10 cards in 2007 at least or it will be some nov or dec when they ll be available for such low prices.
> So if u are not ready to wait then get the 7600GS for 6k if PCIE or 7k if AGP.
> If u are low on budget then a 7300GS for 4k or 7300GT for 5k.



does the XFX 7600GS have DVI port and wil it b able to handle a 19" Widescreen TFT resolution of 1440x960...?


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ur computer is a HP Compaq Business Desktop d330 Series.As per manufacturer's specifications (*h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11647_ca/11647_ca.HTML) your computer has a 8X AGP slot so I would suggest you to go for a XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT AGP 8X 512MB DDR3  
(PV-T71A-YDL3) if price is not a factor for u.......that's the best u may get for ur money......but having said that Dx10 cards knocking at the corner I think spending a fortune of a Dx9 AGP (non PCI-E) video card is sheer stupidity.......further if u wanna retain ur computer and just wanna add a Graphics card for mid range apps and playing almost all games u may choose a XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 256MB DDR3  
(PV-T73A-UDE3, PV-T73A-UDE7) or a Zebronics *GeForce7600 GS 256 MB DDR2 AGP 8x HD TV-Out/D-Sub/DVI (Rs.4500-6000/-)*


----------



## xsreality (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^ ur computer is a HP Compaq Business Desktop d330 Series.As per manufacturer's specifications (*h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11647_ca/11647_ca.HTML) your computer has a 8X AGP slot so I would suggest you to go for a XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT AGP 8X 512MB DDR3
> (PV-T71A-YDL3) if price is not a factor for u.......that's the best u may get for ur money......but having said that Dx10 cards knocking at the corner I think spending a fortune of a Dx9 AGP (non PCI-E) video card is sheer stupidity.......further if u wanna retain ur computer and just wanna add a Graphics card for mid range apps and playing almost all games u may choose a XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 256MB DDR3
> (PV-T73A-UDE3, PV-T73A-UDE7) or a Zebronics *GeForce7600 GS 256 MB DDR2 AGP 8x HD TV-Out/D-Sub/DVI (Rs.4500-6000/-)*



hey u referring to me with dat computer..? then u r misguided coz i hv an assembled pc..(on which i m typing all dis!). my current config is not worth mentioning bt its sumthing like dis...
intel P4 1.7GHz processor..on VIA Chipset mobo...
onboard grfx..S3ProSavage DDr..probably i hv AGP slot...bt nt sure..
Tiny Seagate 40GB HDD (2% free space)
256MB DDRI RAM...(or mayb SD? nt sure!)

u hv given me a new thought...bt seriously wil 7600GS or 7600GT make any difference to games? i too seriously wud like to wait 4 DX10 bt my PC needs upgradation..

i agree spending on AGP is foolishness bt in my upgradation i was thinking of ASUS P5N-E SLI mobo which has PCI slots..so nw wht wud u recommend? this is d config i m planning on upgrading...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52871


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ xsreality :- sorry bro my answer was meant for "ssugadhanam" didnt see that u had posted inbetween...I apologise!!!


----------



## xsreality (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No problem dude! []


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well i do need a gfx card now. I am not in a need to buy a future proof card. If req ill buy one later on. At this stage i think ill go for Nvdia 7300GT. Does ATi have any card under the 5 K range which is better ? Also which drand shud i go in for ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^X1600 or 1650 series are same as 7600 series.1650 would be a better choice than 1600.1650XT should be the best, don't know the price.


----------



## Ambar (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey i was wondering if BFG cards are available in INDIA????


----------



## anilthomas26 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is the minimun & best compatible motherboard for Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX?


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> which is the minimun & best compatible motherboard for Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX?



Any motherboard with PCIe 16X slot 



> hey i was wondering if BFG cards are available in INDIA????


No they are not available.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Plz Plz Plz help me, 7300GT's cost in Lamington Road*

What is the correct pricing for *GeForce 7300GT AGP 256Mb* graphics card in *Lamington Road*,Mumbai.

I asked at some shops. Some were saying Rs5.4k, Rs 4.8k ??????? 
My friend was told somthing in Rs3.8K ????

Can anyone plz tell me the real price and a good reliable shop !!! Plz Plz!


----------



## xbonez (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i've got an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Asus A8N VM mb and 1gb 400Mhz ram. i've got a sapphire X1600pro 256mb gfx card. the ati catalyst control centre bundled along does not provide facility for ioverclocking. how can i overclock my gfx card


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> i've got an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Asus A8N VM mb and 1gb 400Mhz ram. i've got a sapphire X1600pro 256mb gfx card. the ati catalyst control centre bundled along does not provide facility for ioverclocking. how can i overclock my gfx card



go here ----> www.ati.com

dload latest version of Catalyst drivers and you are all set

You can also try ATI Tool


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> go here ----> www.ati.com
> 
> dload latest version of Catalyst drivers and you are all set
> 
> You can also try ATI Tool



They only provide display drivers.But for overclocking u need ATI Tool.Download it from *downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=725


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> They only provide display drivers.But for overclocking u need ATI Tool.Download it from *downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=725



ATI Catalyst Control Center has Overdrive feature,through which you can do mild overclocking..


----------



## prakhar18 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey can some one tell me the prices of all the Nvida graphix cards...suggest me some good graphix cards for games also..I play NFS, FIFA etc...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Budget = Rs. 5,000.

Which card?


----------



## samrulez (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PCIe or AGP?

Ok..lemme guess..
AGP--->6600GT5.5k or 6600 3.2k
PCIe-->7600GS 5.8k or 7300GT ~4.5k


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep i am buying a 7300gt too. Best under the 5K budget


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> ATI Catalyst Control Center has Overdrive feature,through which you can do mild overclocking..



note:-u said "MILD".Well with this Ati tool one can do a mild or hardcore overclocking.And every overclocker suggest this tool.So,get something that is tested & trusted.


----------



## darklord (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Bottomline is ,it allows overclocking,end of discussion. Agreed that ATI Tool is best,even i use it but that doesnt mean Overdrive in the Control Panel is useless.Its best suited for newbies.


----------



## slash_89 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
i have an nvidia geforce 6150 gpu,
how can i overclock this gpu?

i have installed vista ultimate,
and i have downloaded the latest drivers from the nvidia site,
how do i enable the aero interface?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> guys, just 2day morning i phoned zebronics headquarter(chennai) regarding zebronics 7950gx2 i gb graphic card.schocking reply given by customer care was they were not aware nor no idea about their latest graphic card and couldnt be found in the stock.how humilating it could ve been but peace of mind they also sale leadtek graphic cards which cost 34000+4%tax for leadtek 7950gx2 gb i found it fair enough.finally i m gonna order it from bangalore branch.i feel really happy now.



hehehe quoting myself.with lots of thoughts i decided not to buy 7950 gx2,nor asus board nor updating to core 2 duo processor due to financial crise.

  anyways tummorrow or day after i am gonna show you all my new leadtek 8800 gtx card.upgrading  graphic card from 6800 gs was must.at present my pc configuration sucks  intel  p4 2.66 ghz,asus  p5n32-sli deluxe mobo,2gb transcend 512*4 ddr2 ram,250 gb hdd,zeb720watts(diamond panther series),creative audigy4 soundcard(with remote control),zebronics cabinet geforce case black,17 inch monitor,rombhus 2.1 speaker,dvd writer.

i know all of you must be thinking why i havent upgraded my good old processor.well not now if i am going to upgrade my processor to intel core 2 duo then i will have to upgrade my mobo too becuase my current mobo will not support core 2 duo processor


----------



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> PCIe or AGP?
> 
> Ok..lemme guess..
> AGP--->6600GT5.5k or 6600 3.2k
> PCIe-->7600GS 5.8k or 7300GT ~4.5k


Thanks, samrulez! So I have to choose between 7300 and 7600. OK. 



			
				Maverick340 said:
			
		

> yep i am buying a 7300gt too. Best under the 5K budget


Thanks!


----------



## ssugadhanam (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @ssugadhanam
> If budget is not a problem, then the choice is virtually unlimited.
> I think that u have an AGP port. So what u canb have is:
> 
> ...



Hey man thanks for the info but am not interested in AGP Card `coz i have heard that they share the main memory(AM I RIGHT????). I need and PCIe card and plz let me know if my system will support it or not!!!!!! ( THink u remember my model its HP Compaq d330). Thanks once again for the help.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ssugadhanam said:
			
		

> Hey man thanks for the info but am not interested in AGP Card `coz i have heard that they share the main memory(AM I RIGHT????). I need and PCIe card and plz let me know if my system will support it or not!!!!!! ( THink u remember my model its HP Compaq d330). Thanks once again for the help.


 
negative - ur computer dosent support PCI E graphics card so u will have to settle down for a AGP 8x GPU instead.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				slash_89 said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> i have an nvidia geforce 6150 gpu,
> how can i overclock this gpu?
> 
> ...


6150 .. thats the one on a Asus A8N-CMS i think. Well A8N-VM cant be overclocked. not very sure about CSM, i think no but again do confirm.
To enable aero right click the desktop , go under appearances. you  should find it there.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@slash_89
geforce 6150 is the integrated graphics that comes with motherboards with an nVIDIA 6150 chipset (eg. Asus A8NVM-CSM). this is merely  onboard graphics so forget about overclocking it since it isn't a dedicated GPU. you could try increasing the shared RAM with ur graphics fromt the bios if u have sufficient ram. or u could try overclocking ur cpu but this won't bring about a major diff in ur graphics subsys

i have a sapphire X1600 pro 256mb DDR2 gfx card which i bought just a week back. i've got rivetuner and use it to overclock my card. during intense gaming like FEAR and NFS CARBON what should the temp of my card be without spoiling it in the long run? also how much should i set my fan duty % cycle at?


----------



## Red_Baron (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am getting XFX GeForce 8800 GTS XXX Edition 320 MB card from US.
Is 400 watts SMPS good enough for it?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Red_Baron said:
			
		

> I am getting XFX GeForce 8800 GTS XXX Edition 320 MB card from US.
> Is 400 watts SMPS good enough for it?


depend upon the brand i did suggest you anything above 450 watts

hey guys heres my new graphic card leadtek px8800 gtx tdh pics.its not clear blame it on my webcam
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00008-1.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00007-1.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00006.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00005.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00004-1.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00003-1.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00002.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00001.jpg

i just want to share my happiness with all of you heheheheh


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> *i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/Frame00005.jpg[/QUOTE]
> What is that black plug here in your FOURTH picture.
> Kindly explain?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its a dvi to vga adoptor


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Congrats dude u did a great purchase!!!Well about the power supply i suggest any above or equal 500Watts because the min. requirement is 425 Watt.U should buy a 500+ watt PSU because there will be another components like processor,RAM etc. which need power.So best id to get a PSU of 500 & above.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a sapphire X1600 pro 256mb DDR2 gfx card which i bought just a week back. i've got rivetuner and use it to overclock my card. during intense gaming like FEAR and NFS CARBON what should the temp of my card be without spoiling it in the long run? also how much should i set my fan duty % cycle at?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Congrats dude u did a great purchase!!!Well about the power supply i suggest any above or equal 500Watts because the min. requirement is 425 Watt.U should buy a 500+ watt PSU because there will be another components like processor,RAM etc. which need power.So best id to get a PSU of 500 & above.



thanx keith,well i have zebronics 720 watts.the worry factor is my good old intel pentium 2.66 ghz


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Well its ok,720W is the something on u can run SLI!!!If u wanna upgrade ur processor then wait for the big price slash from INTEL & AMD.Its the end of fiscal year & there is always price cuts after Fiscal ends.Ur processor is not a problem.Well there is a chance of bottlenecking but i don't think so.


----------



## wnns13 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Thief III Work On My Computer?

My System:
Nvidia Geforce Mx 4000 PCI (not Express!) (I am getting a ATI Radeon 9250- -PCI Not Express)
256 Ram
Intel Celoron 2.93ghz

Thank You In Advance


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> its a dvi to vga adoptor


Can I get a "Game Port to USB" or "Game Port to Serial" adapter, and what would be its cost.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> its a dvi to vga adoptor


Can I get a "Game Port to USB" or "Game Port to Serial" adapter, and what would be its cost.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> Can I get a "Game Port to USB" or "Game Port to Serial" adapter, and what would be its cost.



i dont have one


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				wnns13 said:
			
		

> Will Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Thief III Work On My Computer?
> 
> My System:
> Nvidia Geforce Mx 4000 PCI (not Express!) (I am getting a ATI Radeon 9250- -PCI Not Express)
> ...



No, Your system is very slow to play Chaos Theory if not it will never start because you dont have the minimum reqs. Has for thief i think you can play. Iam not sure about it. Also celeron is not all meant for gaming. It mostly meant for office.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a x1600 pro and a geforce 7300GT . which is a better performer. ?
Digit in its last years Oct issue put x1600 in midrange and 7300GT in entry range.


----------



## Ambar (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 7300 gt is performes better than the x1600..according so most comparisons between the two..but the x1600 is better for over clocking!


----------



## rinks (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello ... well i ve ati x800gt 256 ddr3 pci express card on asus a8vm-se model motherboard .... last time i was gettign flicks on tv ....as i ve connected tv wid pc ....for watching movies nd all .... bt after when i ve reinstalled ma windows again den dere`z no dispaly coming on tv ... m using ati catalyst 7.3 .. so cud u plzzz tllme wat`z prob ? ........................ plzzzzzzzzzzz helpp me out ... evn ma tv nd cable is ok ....... i ve tested cable wid ma laptop . nd it was working fine ..... ...... plzzzzzzzzzz help me out .........


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rinks said:
			
		

> hello ... well i ve ati x800gt 256 ddr3 pci express card on asus a8vm-se model motherboard .... last time i was gettign flicks on tv ....as i ve connected tv wid pc ....for watching movies nd all .... bt after when i ve reinstalled ma windows again den dere`z no dispaly coming on tv ... m using ati catalyst 7.3 .. so cud u plzzz tllme wat`z prob ? ........................ plzzzzzzzzzzz helpp me out ... evn ma tv nd cable is ok ....... i ve tested cable wid ma laptop . nd it was working fine ..... ...... plzzzzzzzzzz help me out .........




Hmmm...7.3 are the latest drivers.Did u tried the older version?There are possibilities with the latest drivers.I had faced the same problem with my old 6200 when i atteched it to TV but it all been rectified by swaping the AV cables.Try these 2,worked for me!!!


----------



## rinks (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i ve tried dat tooooo .. bt nthing happend ....... ....... plzzz help me out over here ... evn i ve tried old versions of drivers tooo .... bt nthing happend nd even i ve installd ma windows again nd again toooooo .................................. wat to do ?????????


----------



## Red_Baron (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If I get a GPU from US can I get warentee here in India? 
I am getting XFX GeForce 8800 GTS XXX 320 MB card from US.
In case of any problem can I get it fixed here in India? Or do I
need to send it back to US for repairs?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rinks said:
			
		

> well i ve tried dat tooooo .. bt nthing happend ....... ....... plzzz help me out over here ... evn i ve tried old versions of drivers tooo .... bt nthing happend nd even i ve installd ma windows again nd again toooooo .................................. wat to do ?????????




Just what i thought the new 7.3 drivers gives BSOD & its confirmed.Use old drivers & reconfigure the settings as per the manual.


----------



## prakhar18 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys can u suggest me good AGP and PCI(not express) based cards under 6k...tell me the brand also..


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Red_Baron said:
			
		

> If I get a GPU from US can I get warentee here in India?
> I am getting XFX GeForce 8800 GTS XXX 320 MB card from US.
> In case of any problem can I get it fixed here in India? Or do I
> need to send it back to US for repairs?



was it second time u r asking the question.well definately NO you cant get it fixed here



			
				prakhar18 said:
			
		

> hey guys can u suggest me good AGP and PCI(not express) based cards under 6k...tell me the brand also..



zebronics


----------



## xbonez (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a sapphire X1600 pro 256mb DDR2 gfx card which i bought just a week back. i've got rivetuner and use it to overclock my card. during intense gaming like FEAR and NFS CARBON what should the temp of my card be without spoiling it in the long run? also how much should i set my fan duty % cycle at?


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Question to guys who have got graphics card or motherboards brought or sent from the USA or abroad:-*

*I got lots of friends and brothers in the USA so can anybody tell me if I ask them to buy a graphics card and ask them to send it to me via post then,*
*1)how much shud it cost to send it from the US?*
*2)is it legal to send a graphics card via courier from the US to India?*
*3)will it be safe to send it this way considering its too fragile for transit?*
*4)does the sender needs to take off the packaging before sending it?*

*Again,say if a friend is coming over then can he bring say,a graphics card or a motherboard on a flight from US to India?Will they let him board the flight with these things?If yes,then shud the things be in hand luggage or sealed baggage?any chances of the cards,etc getting damaged if brought in sealed baggage?again,does the person bringing these things needs to break the seal of the package?*

End of the day do u think its gonna be price efficient?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude just a couple of months ago my friend returned from DC & i told him to buy a SAPPHIRE X1900 GT from newegg.com because they don't deliver in Asian countries.So he ordered it from newegg and just because of the custom duty he  sold that card to one of his friend in USA.The only thing is when u buy a packed piece of hardware then the duty on it is very high.Almost same as the cost of the card in INDIA.Besides this there are warranty issues also there.I 've seen many people with their fried hardware & checking the wholesalers & retailers to replace their hardware but their is no use.

If such thing is possible than everyone would have bought from abroad.Its almost half the price on newegg.com


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rinks said:
			
		

> well i ve tried dat tooooo .. bt nthing happend ....... ....... plzzz help me out over here ... evn i ve tried old versions of drivers tooo .... bt nthing happend nd even i ve installd ma windows again nd again toooooo .................................. wat to do ?????????




brother
 windows is a bull sh#t there 
every time windows logs it changes resolution so u get screwed
boot in vga mode through tvout by pressing f8 during win boot up to check ur gfx cards tvout

also you can install geexbox to watch movies on tv 
its has excellent interface im also using it on geforce 6150 mobo try it


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *1)how much shud it cost to send it from the US?*


 shipping via USPS should be around 1200 to 2000/- depending upon its weight. *www.usps.com/tools/calculatepostage/welcome.htm



> *2)is it legal to send a graphics card via courier from the US to India?*


 for personal use its perfectly legal


> *3)will it be safe to send it this way considering its too fragile for transit?*


 If its paked with buble wrap or thermo balls then it shuld be perfect, make sure nothing shakes in the packing.


> *4)does the sender needs to take off the packaging before sending it?*


 Not really but ask them to mark it as gift.

THe peak custom duty on IT products is 21% plus some 4% levies so it still cheaper to get from abroad but yes the warranty is an issue, to get warranty u have to ship at ur cost back to them.

Else its better if someone can bring along as there will be no custom duty on personal baggage upto 25000/-


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ keith_j_snyder2 & ranjan2001 thnx a lot.
Now I have another question,say if my friend brings the card in a packet after taking it out of the box then can he bring it with his hand/cabin luggage...has anyone done this before?I'm scared if he brings it in the baggage compartment the pcb might break due to pressure..u see?Well,I'm not concerned about warranty if I get it very cheap...thnx in advance


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think i'll buy an 8800gtx from here ........ US will cost too much i think in the long run .......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes he can  bring as a hand baggage fully box packed item for personal use but if the card is properly packed then it wont break in any way even in luggage.

I have got a camera like that, my laptop like that.....no issues in custom.......................laptop even above Rs 25000/- are allowed free of duty for personal use.

Gone are the days custom people use to harass travelers, now know the rules & travel King style.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a sapphire X1600 pro 256mb DDR2 gfx card which i bought just a week back. i've got rivetuner and use it to overclock my card. during intense gaming like FEAR and NFS CARBON what should the temp of my card be without spoiling it in the long run? also how much should i set my fan duty % cycle at?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maybe not above 80 degrees........ depends....... it would be better if u check out overclocking forums and articles on the internet........
Overclocking is not an easy job ....... it requires quite experimentation ...... thats why , i recommend u to go to good sites and learn about everything involved in overclocking ...... Ok , bye .


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.* "Quote:
Originally Posted by *wnns13*
_Will Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Thief III Work On My Computer?

My System:
Nvidia Geforce Mx 4000 PCI (not Express!) (I am getting a ATI Radeon 9250- -PCI Not Express)
256 Ram
Intel Celoron 2.93ghz

Thank You In Advance _

"Quote:
 No, Your system is very slow to play Chaos Theory if not it will never start because you dont have the minimum reqs. Has for thief i think you can play. Iam not sure about it. Also celeron is not all meant for gaming. It mostly
 meant for office."

But i Do meet the minimun system requirements for splinter cell!

Quote From UBI Soft.com:


*Supported OS:*  Windows® 2000/XP (only) 
*Processor:* AMD Athlon or Intel Pentium III 1.4 GHz (Athlon or Pentium IV 2.2 GHz recommended)  
*RAM:* 256 MB (512 MB recommended) 
*Video Card:* 64 MB DirectX® 9.0c-compliant graphics card (128 MB recommended) (see supported list*) 
*Sound Card:* DirectX 9.0c-compliant sound card (EAX 2.0 or higher recommended) 
*DirectX Version:* DirectX 9.0c (included on disc) 
*DVD-ROM:* 4x or better 
*Hard Drive Space:* 4 GB 
*Peripherals:* Windows-compatible mouse and keyboard only 
*Multiplay:* 64 Kbps broadband (128 Kbps recommended) 
  * Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:   

 ATI® RADEON® 8500/9000/X families 
 NVIDIA® GeForce™ 3/4/FX/6 families (GeForce 4 MX not supported)
Se a ATI Radeon 9250 is Suported!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> @ keith_j_snyder2 & ranjan2001 thnx a lot.
> Now I have another question,say if my friend brings the card in a packet after taking it out of the box then can he bring it with his hand/cabin luggage...has anyone done this before?I'm scared if he brings it in the baggage compartment the pcb might break due to pressure..u see?Well,I'm not concerned about warranty if I get it very cheap...thnx in advance




Dude,don't even say that u don't need warranty!!!When u buy something expensive or may be non-expensive item,u always need warranty.That card is still costly if u even buy it from US or any other place.I mean the cheapest 8800 GTX is from PNY is $550 & XFX 8800 GTX is for $590 at www.newegg.com I mean this is still lot of money & u sure needs a warranty.

About the breaking of the PCB...kinda a thing.
Well have u ever thought why these companies put their behemoths in those huge packages?
And *RANJAN* has given a fantastic link for the delievery but that is according to the weight delivery.U know this card is almost 10 inch long & weigh about more than 1000 grams.So this will really heavy product.

Besides this if u buy XFX(because of the warranty & only leading brand in India...welll there are other brands also available but we consider XFX  is the best) it will cost u almost 28,000 and here it is for 37000 approx(as per the price lists in hardware price quotes) u will get ur card for almost the same price with all the duties.It will be hardly a couple of thousands here & there.
So,I suggest u should buy it from here(INDIA) only.


----------



## alexsylvester07 (Apr 6, 2007)

*a little help please*

Hi guys,
        I have a laptop with c2d processor(T2050), intel 950GMA, 512MB RAM and 120GB HDD. Can i increase my RAM and add a graphics card in a laptop??? will this overheat the system or cause any other trouble. If yes then any suggestions on a good bt not so costly graphics card.

Alex


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys & gals, there are a few sites that can tell whether u'r computer can run a game u want. The sites are:
*www.srtest.com
*gameadvisor.futuremark.com/gameadvisor/service/
Instead of posting u'r queries here first, u can all check u'r computers if they are compatible with the games u wanna play.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi , whats the official price of  a 8800gts 320 mb and 512 mb ( .... !!! ) ........ preferably XFX .........


----------



## azad (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 8800GTS 320MB 25900 Rs
XFX 8800GTS 640MB 31000 Rs
XFX 8800GTX 768MB 37900 Rs


these are prices in mumbai...

@alex, u may be able to increase ur ram if ur laptop has expansion slots, but afaik, its not possible to add a graphics card to a laptop...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

man , the price is still very high ......... have to wait till ATI releases their latest ones ........ or maybe they'll drop the price when they release 8850 series in competition with the R600 ............


----------



## xbonez (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm planning to get the ati radeon x1600pro gfx card however i don't know much about the ati chipsets. i'm more aware about nvidia chipsets so could someone plz tell me that the ati x1600pro chipset is at par with or compares with which nvidia chipset.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATi has record s of creating value for money cards.Like they perform same as nVidia cards but ATi cards are cheaper than nVidia cards.X1600 pro is a decent card if you are looking for a non-hardcore gaming,I mean mid end gaming.But if u can afford X1650 XT or 7600 GT then i 'll suggest them.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what i meant was, the x1600 pro corresponds with which chipset from nvidia?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600gs


----------



## xbonez (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

 thats the ans i was looking for. thanks a lot


----------



## kapal83 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: a little help please*



			
				alexsylvester07 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I have a laptop with c2d processor(T2050), intel 950GMA, 512MB RAM and 120GB HDD. Can i increase my RAM and add a graphics card in a laptop??? will this overheat the system or cause any other trouble. If yes then any suggestions on a good bt not so costly graphics card.
> 
> Alex



Actually, you have a very good laptop config. Anyways, adding goodies will not have any trouble on your overheat coz the entire design of options for laptop are in a way to take care of such basic issues.



			
				Red_Baron said:
			
		

> If I get a GPU from US can I get warentee here in India?
> I am getting XFX GeForce 8800 GTS XXX 320 MB card from US.
> In case of any problem can I get it fixed here in India? Or do I
> need to send it back to US for repairs?



You may not get warranty in India if you buy from US. Frankly, many products like SONY will not provide warranty in India for products with international warranty if purchased outside India.

The fluctuation of power here in India are more than the US standards. Moreover, the frequency at which the power generators tranfer differ from international setups. Thereofre, there is higher chances of breakdown if those products used in India. Therefore they have to fine tune their products to India or any other Asia Pacific standards.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*My system setup:*
AMD 64 3200+ (skt 939)
ASUS A8V-VM SE
1GB DDR RAM
XFX GeForce 6600 Vanilla PCIE (256 MB)
Windows XP Pro SP2

*Variants affecting PSU:
*AMD 64 3200+ (skt 939)
1GB DDR RAM (1 Stick)
XFX GeForce 6600 Vanilla PCIE (256 MB)
WD 160GB IDE HDD
1 CD RW Drive and 1 DVD RW drive

My PSU == a pathetic 300W 
I don't have a Floppy Drive (FDD) installed..
But When I plug in my GFX card (If u can call it that!) after some time into booting, XP freezes up.
If I take out the card the PC is just fine..
SMPS doesn't have juice for the GFX card ?? What do you guys think?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Yeah u r right!!!U need atleast 350 watt pasu,but i suggest get a 500 watt + PSU because if u upgrade ur system in future then u can use the older PSU.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi frenz.i dont kno anything bout gpu's so i need your guidance coz im planning to buy a graphic card soon. 

i wana buy a gpu n my budget is 8-10k.i want it coz graphics r not gud wen i play certain high end games and while operating on vista ultimate,i hv most of its features turned off coz they don show up properly. 

my pc spec is: 
E-6300, 1GB RAM,945 based mobo,dvd writer,19"lcd,160GB SATA. 

now what shud i go 4? r dx10 based cards available in india? 

wch card u suggest i need to get my system showng graphics properly wch i need,i.e. gaming n vista enhancing? 

wat bout dx9 cards? 

also shud i go 4 a ram upgrade+ a dx9 card or a dx-10 card alone? i mean wch wud gv me btr results on vista + games? 

n i hv one of my frn in dubai rt nw?r hardware cheaper in dubai? i can ask him to get it 4 me? n also tell me d cost in india in INR 

thanks 

any advice welcome. 			 		 	 	 		Back to top 		 			 				*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/templates/xand/images/lang_english/icon_profile.gif     *www.chip-india.com/townsquare/templates/xand/images/lang_english/icon_yim.gif


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ^^^ Yeah u r right!!!U need atleast 350 watt pasu,but i suggest get a 500 watt + PSU because if u upgrade ur system in future then u can use the older PSU.


Thanx for the suggestion.
How much will a 400W cost?
or a 450W for that?
and how much in second hand?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^Don't Buy 2nd hand products because they do not have warranty.
Buy a quality PSU like Cooler Master,Antec,Thermaltake,OCZ,Corsair etc.
Few Indian companies are also good like Zebronics,they also make some quality product but i only trust on the above ones(Cooler Master,Antec,Thermaltake,OCZ,Corsair).
I own a Cooler Master 430 Extreme PSU & i m pretty well satisfied with it.



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> hi frenz.i dont kno anything bout gpu's so i need your guidance coz im planning to buy a graphic card soon.
> 
> i wana buy a gpu n my budget is 8-10k.i want it coz graphics r not gud wen i play certain high end games and while operating on vista ultimate,i hv most of its features turned off coz they don show up properly.
> 
> ...




I can't say abouthte "DUBAI" topic but as far the Graphics card related,i think ur budget says 7600 GT or X1650 XT.Both are almost same in terms of performance.But 'll suggest that wait until mid-range DX-10 cards launch.Your overall config. is good but all u need a graphics card.

I gave u 2 options,now its your turn to choose!!!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will a decent dx-10 based card fit in my budget of 10k?
if yes what model? will i b able to get a hand on 8600GT in dat budget


----------



## xbonez (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ur ram is definitely adequate. as for he gfx card, u may do well by waiting for dx10 cards. i've heard they've been slated for release sometime this month. should be available in india soon. u might be able to get the 8600gt otherwise u can get the 8500gt. nvidia has announced the costs but they won't be available in the indian markets at those costs. expect to pay a little more

GeForce 8600 GTS -- 256 MB GDDR3, 675 MHz core clock, 1000 MHz memory clock
GeForce 8600 GT -- 256 MB GDDR3, 540 MHz core clock, 700 MHz memory clock
GeForce 8500 GT -- 128 to 256 MB DDR2 or GDDR3, 450 MHz core clock, 700 MHz memory clock

ur ram is definitely sufficient. u can get urself a dx10 card. they're to be released by this month. not sure how much time they'll take to be available in india. check out the following costs. u might not be able to get a 8600gt but will manage a 8500 i think since they sell a little expensive in india

GeForce 8600 GTS -- 256 MB GDDR3, 675 MHz core clock, 1000 MHz memory clock
GeForce 8600 GT -- 256 MB GDDR3, 540 MHz core clock, 700 MHz memory clock
GeForce 8500 GT -- 128 to 256 MB DDR2 or GDDR3, 450 MHz core clock, 700 MHz memory clock


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they r expected to be released this 17th worldwide.
we can expect them round middle of nxt mnth in india.

so ill wait 4 a dx10 card rather then a ram + dx9 card goin by advices u ppl gave...
thanks a lot...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				wnns13 said:
			
		

> *Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.* "Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnns13*
> _Will Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Thief III Work On My Computer?
> 
> ...



Your processor suck.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^ur ram is definitely adequate. as for he gfx card, u may do well by waiting for dx10 cards. i've heard they've been slated for release sometime this month. should be available in india soon. u might be able to get the 8600gt otherwise u can get the 8500gt. nvidia has announced the costs but they won't be available in the indian markets at those costs. expect to pay a little more
> 
> GeForce 8600 GTS -- 256 MB GDDR3, 675 MHz core clock, 1000 MHz memory clock
> GeForce 8600 GT -- 256 MB GDDR3, 540 MHz core clock, 700 MHz memory clock
> ...




I m not sure but u might be right but some site has benchmarked th 8600 GTS & they revealed the specs as 745 MHz Core Clock & 1250Mhz memory(X2).


----------



## xbonez (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is a better gfx chipset: the nvidia geforce 7300gt or the ati radeon x1600pro?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^X1600 pro is better according to the benchmarking results,besides this it is a better overclocker than 7300 GT.

*www.techspot.com/review/7-nvidia_geforce_7300gt_vs_ati_radeon_x1600pro/


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there any DX10 gfx card from ATI?


----------



## darklord (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ R600 series launches shortly.

ATI Radeon HD2900XT 
ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro/XT
ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro/XT

ATI Radeon HD 2900XTX launches after some time.

2900XT is 80nm but 2400 and 2600 are 65nm

2900XT is rumoured to debut at a mouthwatering price of 400$
It is a 512MB GDDR3 card having a 512Bit Memory Interface.
It is HDMI ready which means it has onboard audio chip too ! It is also capable rendering PIP, something like PIP feature on our TVs.

Head over to www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums for more news.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can't wait to get my hands on the HD2900XT  ... waiting for some final bechmarks and pricing .. anything around 29k's INR is what i'm looking for ...


----------



## maskorama (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey wat will b da 8600 GT equivalent in ATI series??

it will b hell lot cheaper thats 4 sure!!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i don't think the HD2900XT will be priced anywhere near the 30k mark. it'll be more expensive than that since it supposed to be a much better performer than the 8800gtx. but can't say since ati generally price their gfx cards quite aggressively. lets just wait and watch. anyway not much of my interest coz my dad will kick me out of the house even if i mildly propose buying a 30k card just to play games. however once i complete education and get a job, nothing less than an alienware will do for me


----------



## spikygv (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when are the mid range ones from ati coming ??


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some chinese sites have reported Nvidia also releasing a 8300 and 8400 series cards


----------



## viru.sir (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello friend in i want to know that when nvidia is launching geforce 7600gt in dx10 version and would be its price.......


----------



## darklord (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Can't wait to get my hands on the HD2900XT  ... waiting for some final bechmarks and pricing .. anything around 29k's INR is what i'm looking for ...


I am getting one for sure,will be organising a GO for these cards,lemme know if you might be interested.



> hey wat will b da 8600 GT equivalent in ATI series??
> 
> it will b hell lot cheaper thats 4 sure!!



Mostly it is going to be ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro/XT



> when are the mid range ones from ati coming ??


ATI 2900,2400,2600 all cards launch on May14th 
I have a strong feeling it is going to be a hard launch with plenty of availability immediately.
Unfortunately Dell is sucking whatever 2400/2600 series cards that they can to slap in their desktops.WHich COULD translate into some kinda shortage but since AMD is pushing the launch a bit late i have guess,they dont want to land in situations like before i.e paper launches.
May14th is the D-Day when everything will be clear.



> some chinese sites have reported Nvidia also releasing a 8300 and 8400 series cards


8600 Series cards have been released by Asus,PNY,MSI,Gigabyte,Gainward till now.Interestingly Nvidia itself hasnt launched them 
8500,8300,8400 are all confirmed.When they arrive, i am not sure.



> hello friend in i want to know that when nvidia is launching geforce 7600gt in dx10 version and would be its price.......


Nvidia 7 series cards are not DX10, 8 series cards are DX10


----------



## xbonez (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nvidia's 7 series cards are all dx9 cards. the entire range of 8series (8300,8500,8600,8800,8900etc.) will be dx10 cards. the 7 series cards will not be relaunched as dx10 cards. for the cost of a 7600gt, u'll get a 8300 dx10 card once it is released


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> ^^ R600 series launches shortly.
> 
> ATI Radeon HD2900XT
> ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro/XT
> ...




Good Info Dude!!!


----------



## primitive_trash (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

awesome news guys!!! check it out....wonder when theyre coming to india...and more importantly...at wat price...

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/peripherals/nvidia-8600-and-8500-make-official-debut-252910.php

oh and another question guys...will the DX10 cards run in vista?? i mean will they work under DX9??


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dx 10 cards r 4 vista. i mean vista has dx10 nt dx 9...


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i don't think its necessarry to run dx10 cards on vista only. games such as crysis which require dx10 may run on xp too. i'm not sure so plz correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> i don't think its necessarry to run dx10 cards on vista only. games such as crysis which require dx10 may run on xp too. i'm not sure so plz correct me if i'm wrong



i dint mean that.actually he askd dis,
" oh and another question guys...will the DX10 cards run in vista?? i mean will they work under DX9??"

i thot he was inferng dat vista has dx9 wch i said it has dx10.n ofcourse dx10 's will run on xp 2 on lik u said games like crysis


----------



## cynosure (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey the Zebronics 8800GTS 640MB currently has a price tag or Rs.22900.
Is there any chance that the same card costs 19K or 20K after 2 months????
I am in love wid that card. Hope tha ATI comes up wid a better and a cheaper alternative in a month or 2.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i don't think its a 640 MB one .. its the 320 MB one by most chances ... plz. confirm it  ..


----------



## primitive_trash (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> i dint mean that.actually he askd dis,
> " oh and another question guys...*will the DX10 cards run in vista*?? i mean will they work under DX9??"
> 
> i thot he was inferng dat vista has dx9 wch i said it has dx10.n ofcourse dx10 's will run on xp 2 on lik u said games like crysis



oh sorry it was a typo...i mean will they run in xp..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				primitive_trash said:
			
		

> oh sorry it was a typo...i mean will they run in xp..




Yes for sure but there will be Drivers!!!
Windows XP will live till 2009.
Tell me 1 thing? Is windows 98 dead?
If no then u have the answer.
If Yes then also u have the answer.

So need not to worry about.

Have fun...Dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				primitive_trash said:
			
		

> oh sorry it was a typo...i mean will they run in xp..



Yes Dx10 cards will work in XP but you will not get all the advantages of directx10.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> i don't think its a 640 MB one .. its the 320 MB one by most chances ... plz. confirm it  ..



Yes dude, its the 640MB one, the 320MB version costs 19K. So is there any chances that the cards' value depreciates to 19K within 2 months coz the AMD awa Nvidia, both are launchin new series of cards and supply decreases price.


----------



## primitive_trash (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

check this link out...the xfx 8600 gts xxx edition is not soo bad...
*www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2114753,00.asp


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Its xfx, so I aint saying anything, the company rocks, but the cards are costly. But the 8800 can break the neck of 8600 anytime, and I am not intrested in 8600 and also its 256MB and 128bit, not kinda future proof you see. Thats why I am going for an 8800GTS from Zebronics, cheap and 640MB. 

Waise guys tell me one thing.
The xfx non OC card and the Zebronics card, both have same specifications, then why is there such a huge price gap between the cards???


----------



## kapal83 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> nvidia's 7 series cards are all dx9 cards. the entire range of 8series (8300,8500,8600,8800,8900etc.) will be dx10 cards. the 7 series cards will not be relaunched as dx10 cards. for the cost of a 7600gt, u'll get a 8300 dx10 card once it is released




Sparkle and XFX dx10 cards have listed their prices in recent press releases. 8500GT has been priced @ 6.5K better than 7600GT which is available around 8K and 8600GT around 10K. I think 8600GT is a sweet deal compared to the performance with 7600GT



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^ Its xfx, so I aint saying anything, the company rocks, but the cards are costly. But the 8800 can break the neck of 8600 anytime, and I am not intrested in 8600 and also its 256MB and 128bit, not kinda future proof you see. Thats why I am going for an 8800GTS from Zebronics, cheap and 640MB.
> 
> Waise guys tell me one thing.
> The xfx non OC card and the Zebronics card, both have same specifications, then why is there such a huge price gap between the cards???




If you carefully look at the graphic cards you'll find the difference in PCB which is the board design structure, Chipset, memory type etc. Take a look at all ASUS, XFX, Zebronics cards together.

Normally the Chipset is the same i.e. Nvidia which makes the cards to perform at the desired level, but unlike zebronics,not only XFX but ASUS, Gigabyte etc. uses components and PCB design which are far more stable and capable of higher overclocking. Whereas, zebronics brand buy as OEM from cheap manufacturers in China and repacks them in their brand name at highly low prices. Their cards are unstable, breaks down frequently and even underperforms. 

You'll barely see zebronics card in any reputed third party product reviews. This is common with all such local Indian branded graphic cards. Thats why companies like XFX, ASUS, Gigabyte, BFG, Abit companies cost more than chinese manufacturers.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^Yess Sir!!!You are absolutely right!There are millions of brands all over the world that makes nVidia cards but the leaders are few,which includes XFX,BFG,Gainward,EVGA,ASUS,MSI etc. Rest are not so good.

So the best way is to get a costly card rather than a cheaper 1one with trouble all around it.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And what bout if I want to import the gfx card, whats the current rate of custom??? The cards which cost around  31K(XFX 640MB) and 29K(Leadtek 640MB) in the Indian market cost less than 19K in USA, *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143092 
and the reviews are gud.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx has launched its dx10 cards.

approximate prices:
8600gts -16k
8600gt -10k
8500gt-8k

got it from another forum....

they r highly overpriced...

it happens evrytim


----------



## amit gala (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is cheapest gfx to run vista smoothly with all effects... no gaming..


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6200


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Vista needs Dedicated GPU to run all setting on.So,any graphics card works but min. i think u should get a 6600 GT for all the smooth functions.

AND 

4 GB of RAM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amit gala (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i m not into games my budget is 2k-2.5k any new or second hand @ that price which will run vista smoothly


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

An onboard display is fair enough to run VISTA but as i said earlier if u wanna run all the 3D settings maxed out then u need at least 6600 GT.IF u have asked this question 2 years back then i would have said yes but now there is no point to own a 5200 FX because its more or less like onboard display or may be a lesser than that.Now days the onboard displays are better than 5200 FX.


----------



## Polter (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I recently bought a GeForce 6200, 256 MB, AGP graphics card, manufactured by Quantum Hi-Tech. I own a Mercury PI865GM mainboard, using Intel extreme graphics, with Pentium 4 (2.39 GHZ), 1.24 GB of RAM (ddr). I also use Windows XP pro with SP2, direct x 9c. Now, my problem is that the driver version ( works fine, but when I install the forceware driver version 9 that comes along with Digit DVD, the system refuses to budge when I play video, meaning, video playback is not possible after installing the latest drivers. However, games and other graphics work fine. Secondly, when I rollback the drivers to version 8 that comes along with the hardware I bought, everything works fine. Please help because some games require driver version 9 to run, such as Splinter Cell that came with Digit DVD.

P.S. the system has become a lot slower after I’ve installed the new graphics hardware.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude,download the latest nVidia graphics drivers from www.nvidia.com & leave the rest to it!!!


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				amit gala said:
			
		

> i m not into games my budget is 2k-2.5k any new or second hand @ that price which will run vista smoothly


Geforce 6200 will do everything just fine


----------



## amit gala (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Geforce 6200 i dont have PCI-E slot on board ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then u can have a 6200 AGP version.There are plenty of cards for AGP.Although its not widely available but its also not dead...not yet.
U can search on the web or can ask ur local dealer for AGP version graphics card.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how is 8500GT ? is it better than the 7600GT ?


----------



## ComputerUser (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a PCI graphics card within Rs 8000.

1)It should have 256mb memory
2)It should be Directx10 compatible
And the rest should be compatible to play atleast the latest games.
Anyone knows which card?And I want of nvidia.


----------



## iluvmusic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am thinking of buying imac 20" .It has ati x1600 128Mb .

 Is it enough for playing the latest games and those which might come in 2-3 years ? I don't want extreme performance , just decent enough for moderate frame rates and the games should be easily playable even at medium settings.

 How much performance boost can the 256 MB version of the same card give ?



			
				ComputerUser said:
			
		

> I want to buy a PCI graphics card within Rs 8000.
> 
> 1)It should have 256mb memory
> 2)It should be Directx10 compatible
> ...



 Sorry , but there are only Nvidia 8800 series availble which are DX10 compatiable . And they wont cost anything below 30.000 . 

 So, forget DX 10 as for now & rather get a 7600GT , which was price around 7.5k in march .


----------



## spikygv (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@computeruser

u can go 8600GT for 10k or 8500GT for 6k . they have arrived (dunno abt market) . but i highly recommend u to wait for ati models to come (may14).
these geforce chipsets i said are very highly priced for their peroformance.
hopefully ati will give something cool....


----------



## ComputerUser (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT and 8500GT are PCI-E. But I need PCI (because of my motherboard )


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys nVidia is doing innvation and really advanced.Wait till the card is in the market for 1-2 months then buy it.ATi is hibernating & wake up like 17th January & had a glass of water & went to sleep again & woke up on mid of march & slept again & then 24th april & now 14th may.All we have to see is how much time ATi will sleep.
Knock knock...wake up ATi...errr..AMD, nVidia is the winner of the race!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> how is 8500GT ? is it better than the 7600GT ?



of course the 8500gt would be better than the 7600gt in terms of performance as well as future-proofing since 8500gt is a dx10 card


----------



## spikygv (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanted to know coz 8600GT is appearing to be a tot failure.
and one more thing . is vista essential to have dx10 ??

@compuser.
i think geforce6200 may be ur only option. pci is quite outdated . offers no performance... and even if u cud get a decent card for pci , ur rig wont run all games at even mid or mid-low settings coz i feel that ur cpu might be quite ancient seeing that u got only pci...so i guess u may need a total upgrade..
my advice ,dont count on being able to run all games with ur current rig(i cant say much as u havent written anything abt it.)
or if i am mistaken and u got a decent proccy with a **** mobo, go for 8500GT , and a good mobo , ofcourse that will slightly stretch ur budget . thats the best bet.
but then again i say wait for may14 . this time ati(amd) may do it . u may be able to get a much better card for the same money...


----------



## primitive_trash (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here it s guys... ati radeon 2900XT

*www.dailytech.com/ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT Performance Benchmarks/article7043.htm


----------



## spikygv (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wud a 8500GT on pcie16x perform better or a 8600GT on pcie4x do better...


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> wud a 8500GT on pcie16x perform better or a 8600GT on pcie4x do better...



8600GT on 4X. PCIe slot speed hardly makes any difference when it comes to mid end cards.Maybe the difference is felt in SLI or Xfire  with high end GPU.


----------



## kooabs03 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi friends. i have a 8X pci-e slot in my computer. which graphics card can fit into it. should b within 2-2.5k range


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have an asus m2n pv-vm mainboard, 
it has an nvidia geforce 6150 IGP 
when i play games like hp3 the heatsink of the gpu is untouchable, cos its so damn hot 
i dont know what the twmp is, how do i find out? *www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_exclaim.gif 
and is there any way i can fix a fan for this gpu?


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				slash_89 said:
			
		

> i have an asus m2n pv-vm mainboard,
> it has an nvidia geforce 6150 IGP
> when i play games like hp3 the heatsink of the gpu is untouchable, cos its so damn hot
> i dont know what the twmp is, how do i find out? *www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_exclaim.gif
> and is there any way i can fix a fan for this gpu?



Welcome to nvidia Chipsets !!
There is no way to check temps for chipset but you can attach a small fan on it by attaching it with a doublesided adhesive tape or just direct airflow from a normal 80mm fan over the heatsink.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much performance will i loose ? i have asrock 775dual915GL board. its got only a pcie4x slot. shud i change mobo to intel915 and buy 8500GT or keep this one and buy 8600GT.

Also i wud like to know the cheapest audio card ( shud support 4.1 speakers ) that supports vista ? this mobo the manufacturer ( asrock.com ) says supports only 2.1 audio in vista . i'm using only 2.1 now.. but will there be any probs in games in vista with the onboard audio now ??


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> how much performance will i loose ? i have asrock 775dual915GL board. its got only a pcie4x slot. shud i change mobo to intel915 and buy 8500GT or keep this one and buy 8600GT.
> 
> Also i wud like to know the cheapest audio card ( shud support 4.1 speakers ) that supports vista ? this mobo the manufacturer ( asrock.com ) says supports only 2.1 audio in vista . i'm using only 2.1 now.. but will there be any probs in games in vista with the onboard audio now ??



I would say stick with 8600GT, you can change mobo later on,better card is always better.
You can get Creative SB Live! 7.1 Sound card which costs around 1.5-2.0k


----------



## ComputerUser (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok, then can anybody say any PCI graphics cards costing upto 6000?The best one.


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Welcome to nvidia Chipsets !!
> There is no way to check temps for chipset but you can attach a small fan on it by attaching it with a doublesided adhesive tape or just direct airflow from a normal 80mm fan over the heatsink.


 
im a noob, so plz explain in detail if u dont mind,
and if i dont take any measure will my IGP(nvidia geforce6150) get burnt?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@slash,well , he says that there aint any temp sensors , so if u're feeling it to be very hot. fit an extra fan.

will it get burnt ?? i dunno much abt that. but first errors u wud get are artifacts ,  irregular unwanted polygons and graphics errors while playing .

@darklord ,thanks.. very well . then i'll go for 8600GT once i can get it ( or some better ati if any...) . will my onboard support games on vista ?? the mobo site says it will run on 2.1 only in vista ??


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> @slash,well , he says that there aint any temp sensors , so if u're feeling it to be very hot. fit an extra fan.
> 
> 
> ya but how do i fit a fan since the GPU is an IGP(integrated to the mainboard)
> its an nvidia geforce 6150.


----------



## saurya_mishra (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello everybody.

I have a small problem regaurding my graphic card. I wish to buy a nVidia GeForce 7 series(7100GS) Graphic card. But the problem is that my MotherBorard - Intel D865GBF - has six PCI slots. The card requires PCIe slots. What do i do now? Can i mount the card on my PCI slots? Is there a PCi to PCIe adapter available? 
Also, the card works with DDR2 RAM while I have DDR RAM 512 MB. So will it work? If Not please tell me which Graphic card sud i buy...

Thanking in Advance.
Saurya


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				saurya_mishra said:
			
		

> Hello everybody.
> 
> I have a small problem regaurding my graphic card. I wish to buy a nVidia GeForce 7 series(7100GS) Graphic card. But the problem is that my MotherBorard - Intel D865GBF - has six PCI slots. The card requires PCIe slots. What do i do now? Can i mount the card on my PCI slots? Is there a PCi to PCIe adapter available?
> Also, the card works with DDR2 RAM while I have DDR RAM 512 MB. So will it work? If Not please tell me which Graphic card sud i buy...
> ...


You will need a motherboard with PCIe slot.you cannot use PCIe card in PCI slot.You will need to buy AGP card or get a new mobo with PCIe slot



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> @slash,well , he says that there aint any temp sensors , so if u're feeling it to be very hot. fit an extra fan.
> 
> will it get burnt ?? i dunno much abt that. but first errors u wud get are artifacts ,  irregular unwanted polygons and graphics errors while playing .
> 
> @darklord ,thanks.. very well . then i'll go for 8600GT once i can get it ( or some better ati if any...) . will my onboard support games on vista ?? the mobo site says it will run on 2.1 only in vista ??



Well excessive overheating of the chipset will mean that the mobo itself might die off.Although as long as you do not fiddle around with the heatsink n all,if it dies, there is warranty to get it repaired or replaced.

As for 8600GT, lots Mainstream 8 series cards previewed here, 

Galaxy 8600GT,Galaxy 8500GT, Galaxy 8600GTS 

Also these cards are readily available now.Check the above link,all details are provided


----------



## kooabs03 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a 1X,4X & 8X pci-e slot in my dell computer. which graphics cards can i use. also plz mention the price of those cards.


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kooabs03 said:
			
		

> i have a 1X,4X & 8X pci-e slot in my dell computer. which graphics cards can i use. also plz mention the price of those cards.



If the slot is 16X but works are 8X speeds then you can use a normal PCIe card in it.Only it will work at 8X speed instead of 16X speed.

The link i have given has the prices clearly mentioned.


----------



## kooabs03 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> If the slot is 16X but works are 8X speeds then you can use a normal PCIe card in it.Only it will work at 8X speed instead of 16X speed.
> 
> The link i have given has the prices clearly mentioned.


nope the physical slot is 8X. how do i put a 16X pci-e into a 8X slot. also suggest a card around 3k-4k. 2nd hand card also acceptable.


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kooabs03 said:
			
		

> nope the physical slot is 8X. how do i put a 16X pci-e into a 8X slot. also suggest a card around 3k-4k. 2nd hand card also acceptable.



I have seen 1X,4X &16X slots,havent seen an 8X one,could you post a pic or so ? 
for 3-4k, 7300GT fits the bill,although its bit on the higher side,its worth it.


----------



## kooabs03 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> I have seen 1X,4X &16X slots,havent seen an 8X one,could you post a pic or so ?
> for 3-4k, 7300GT fits the bill,although its bit on the higher side,its worth it.


here is the pic of 8X pci-e slot of my computer.
*i13.tinypic.com/2s6kd1u.jpg

*i17.tinypic.com/2lcqys8.jpg

the url  *tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h7ovw3
           *tinypic.com/view.php?pic=3yn0tig


----------



## darklord (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm seeing a PCIe 8X slot for the first time


----------



## kooabs03 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Hmm seeing a PCIe 8X slot for the first time



so, will 7300 get into this slot?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@slash , find the source of the prob , try putting that thermal paste(dunno if it is possible..) on the IGP , i had seen another guys mobo temp high coz the vendor had put a cutton cushion ! in between the mobo and the cabinet..
try running the rig without the cabinet . and yes , do a thourough cleaning , i have a presshot proccy , i cleaned the fan over the proccy with a ear bud for 5mins and temp reduced from 55 to 50 while idling and 61 to 56 while gaming... use a hairdrier if it has an option to switch off hot air(dont even think of doing with hot air..) if not use a table fan with max speed in front of cabinet..im sorry that im not solving ur prob , but i think thats all i know.
above all if nothings working , get ur vendor or a technician and ask him to check as he might have experience on this..

@surya_mishra
outta luck buddy , although gcard ram (GDDR)and ur mobo ram are unconnected ( a GDDR4 will work fine with a DDR1 ) , ur mobo doesnt have pcie  , so no slot to put ur card , u have to go for agp ( higher price lower performance lower availability). u cant hope for mobo change without proccy change as pcie starts from 915..u have 865..

@kooabs03
i'm not very sure . But i feel u will have no probs . as u have x1 , x4 and x8 slots , one or the other will work . and dark lord assures me that there is no much performance diff between 16x and 4x . but dont use x1 , its slower than agp..conclusion: u wont have probs. but im not sure as aint any expert in this field . All the same i have seen quite a lot of guys using x4 especially those using asrock boards .and x8 are not extinct or anything like that .they are the running models in sli . 

7300GT pile of junk in one yr . get 8500GT or wait for ati release ( may 14 ).
I think u can get dx10 cards if u slightly up ur budget.but dx9 cards will become a waste in one yr or one + half yr.

@voldemort
buddy , all sli boards use x8 + x8 . i dont think there are any boards with x16 + x16 . also some ati boards give x4 + x16 i heard. so x8 aint that uncommon.
u dint tell me anything abt my onboard sound...or shud that not be told in this section , i dont mind posting another topic.. 

this is wat i saw in tomsplace , maybe this is common knowledge , but i didnt know , so dont laugh at my post.
a board is allowed a total of x20 , most use x16 and four x1 pcie . sli boards use two x8 and four x1 pcie.now they are trying to break this limit..


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sagargv wrote ( i dont think there are any boards with x16 + x16 )

 you are not aware of the current mobos by asus,gigabyte, ecs etc bro mine is asus p5n32-sli deluxe mobo pal that gives full x32. of course only when you place two graphic card like 8800gtx or 7900gtx it will go on to be sli.


----------



## saurya_mishra (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok so if i cant put the nvidia Geforce 7 cards on PCI slots, thell me some cards that work with pci slots (not pcie). will these have hypermemory or turbochache technology? please help me.

saurya


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				saurya_mishra said:
			
		

> ok so if i cant put the nvidia Geforce 7 cards on PCI slots, thell me some cards that work with pci slots (not pcie). will these have hypermemory or turbochache technology? please help me.
> 
> saurya



i am confused what you say. agp graphic card will fit on agp slot and pcie graphic card will fit on pcie slot


----------



## saurya_mishra (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> i am confused what you say. agp graphic card will fit on agp slot and pcie graphic card will fit on pcie slot



what i want to ask is simple. agp card will work with agp slot allright, but isnt there a graphic card 4 PCI slots? and please give me some recomendations for a AGP graphic card, 

thnx


----------



## darklord (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There are PCI graphic Cards.most common are FX5200 and all


----------



## spikygv (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the info ancient rites...
@surya , see if u can find 6200 ( i think it has TC model also..)

thanks for the info ancient rites...
@surya , see if u can find 6200 ( i think it has TC model also..)
if u're looking for agp , u can get upto 7 seires , dont think tey'll release 8xxx on agp , but u can get 7 series in agp . i have heard of 7600GT agp models also.
but you'l find pci harder to find . if u got agp slot , go for agp.


----------



## saurya_mishra (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ sagarv and darklod, 
thanks, i will try to find out a 7 series ... i wil also try to find a pcie to agp bridge chip ... ATi had released one some time bak didnt it ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The motherboard which have 3 PCI-E slots with 2 of identical colors & the 3rd one with the different color is X8(for Physics card).the other 2 slots are X16.The slot that shown in the picture of DELL machine,i saw it almost 18 months back when a grahics card(the video card used by the professional movie makers & absolutely useless for gaming)was this slot.I m not sure that u will be able to use a PCI-E card but take ypur chances but on the other hand it is a PCI-E slot the last part will remain empty when u put a PCI-E card.

The X32 was even in the Socket 939+ actually first X32 was AKAIK was *ASUS A8N32SLI* Deluxe which one of my friend owns for last 16 months.
The only drawback of the motherboard is if someone put *2X7950GX2* on the board it will give X8+X8,not X16+X16,rest of all cards will run inX32 mode.The board is still a no.1 & a legend in 939 socket,after this *MSI K8N diamond* plus holds the record.


----------



## kooabs03 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> keith. thnx for the reply, but all three pci-e slots are black in colour. the white one is PCI slot. plz tell me which graphics card can i use in the slots(i mean physically inserting)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes u are right that white colored slot is PCI.But thats not even X8.Also i never saw anywhere about its speed.They say AGP is better than PCI & PCI-E is better than AGP.There are not much cards that comes for PCI,but u will find a good lsit,but hey don't loose hope .I m sure u will find few PCI cards.
My personal suggestion is buy a motherboard instead of a card,with an onboard graphics.THey are worth rather than a PCI card because after sometime if u wanna sell your card u won't get value for ur card.Otherwise don't buy less than *geforce 6200*.
Enjoy hunting the card!


----------



## kooabs03 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith said:
			
		

> u misunderstood me, i wanted a pci-e graphics card which would fit into one of the black pci-e slots
> 
> 1st pci-e slot = X1
> 2nd pci-e slot = X8
> 3rd pci-e slot = X4


----------



## RisINg (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK , is the Radeon X1300 XT AGP available in India ? If so , then can someone please tell me the retail price ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah dude i know that....ok buy any PCI-E card but it won't be running at X16 which usually single PCI-E slots do.Also i m not sure that u will be able to use the card on the slot.THe best way is to borrow the card from your friend & use it for 1-2 hours.


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2007)

*8600 gts in kolkata*

guys i have been searchin all over kolkata for this 8600gts card with no luck.  can u please suggest any shops selling it currently in kolkata. i will be buying it in june 07. please help!


----------



## saurya_mishra (May 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it true that i sud stick to 128 MB cards in AGP class rather than 256 MB? is the performance difference much? what is the approx price difference? sud i go for 128 MB with another 512 MB ram to add on to the performance?

Thanx


----------



## keep_it_rl (May 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I have a huge collection of divx files...and i wanna view them on tv....
Which is the cheap and best video card to take video ourtput to my tv.....
and wnt both the s video and rca connector on it


----------



## ratzee199 (May 2, 2007)

*X1950 pro cards*

Hello guys..i am just wondering about the 
Sapphire X1950 Pro ULTIMATE 256MiB PCIe
Palit 1950pro super 512 MB DDR3 
cards...how are they? What's the warranty.I never used ATI based cards before..from vwrious review i saw that these 2 cards, actually outperform 7900 GS and GT..in performance. 
Can you please provide me with more details..
where can i get it in MUmbai...and what's the proce for it??

please help....

---------------------------------------


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The card is a good choice but don't u think its really late to think about "DX9" cards.
Wake up dude,its the beginning of DX10 era!!!
Consider DX10 & if u seriously wanna own an ATi card then take a nap & wake on 14th MAY...hopefully u will see a wide range of DX10 cards & really better than X1950 pro...
I m quite serious dude!!!



			
				keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> Guys I have a huge collection of divx files...and i wanna view them on tv....
> Which is the cheap and best video card to take video ourtput to my tv.....
> and wnt both the s video and rca connector on it





The all new nVidia 8500 GT,quite futuristic)!


----------



## spikygv (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much will the ati dx10 ones cost ?


----------



## ratzee199 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But if u r looking at the performance for all these 8500 or 8600 cards...u can see that they are...not good enough in performance even 8600 GS's performance is somewhat in between 7600GT and 7900 GT...so what's the catch in here??
Also...i am sure they are future proof..but for how long we have to wait for the reduction of the price?? 8800 is too much costly...
....surely I'll consider that future proof thing...anyway...thanx

________________________________________________________


----------



## keep_it_rl (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> The card is a good choice but don't u think its really late to think about "DX9" cards.
> Wake up dude,its the beginning of DX10 era!!!
> Consider DX10 & if u seriously wanna own an ATi card then take a nap & wake on 14th MAY...hopefully u will see a wide range of DX10 cards & really better than X1950 pro...
> I m quite serious dude!!!
> ...



Thx Dude,But not much into gaming so my motive for buying a graphic card is to watch movies on my TV thtsall so i really dnt care bout it being outdated or something just wnna buy a graphic card to connect my tv


----------



## monkey (May 3, 2007)

*Re: 8600 gts in kolkata*



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> guys i have been searchin all over kolkata for this 8600gts card with no luck.  can u please suggest any shops selling it currently in kolkata. i will be buying it in june 07. please help!



Found it here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=24



			
				RisINg said:
			
		

> OK , is the Radeon X1300 XT AGP available in India ? If so , then can someone please tell me the retail price ?



Found AGP X1300 but not X1300XT here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=38


----------



## rahulbalmuri (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Can Anyone Suggest Me Where To Buy A Latest Graphic Card For My Hp Pavilion Dv6226us Laptop???????????????


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*I want to buy a Graphics Card for Windows Vista.*

I want to consider the following:
1:- *I NEVER PLAY GAMES*.
2:- Need to purchase only & only for running *Windows Vista Aero features*.
3:- *DDR2*.
4:- *2.0 or 3.0 Pixel Shader*.
5:- *AGP 8X or PCI*.
6:- *128MB*
7:- Seventh & Most important,ie; It should be *Below Rs 3000*.


----------



## primitive_trash (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rahulbalmuri said:
			
		

> Hey Can Anyone Suggest Me Where To Buy A Latest Graphic Card For My Hp Pavilion Dv6226us Laptop???????????????



u cnt upgrade the graphics card in ur laptop...well in any laptop.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *I want to buy a Graphics Card for Windows Vista.*
> 
> I want to consider the following:
> 1:- *I NEVER PLAY GAMES*.
> ...



6200  ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> Thx Dude,But not much into gaming so my motive for buying a graphic card is to watch movies on my TV thtsall so i really dnt care bout it being outdated or something just wnna buy a graphic card to connect my tv




Yeah i read it in your previous post thats why i suggested 85000 GT.Its more like DX10 version of 7300 GT.Good for HTPC on a 30" LCD,but it will also work as a entry level gaming device....& 8500 GT is an entry level DX10 card.Its better than 7300 GT because of various things(i can't put all details here,u have to find out yourself the difference & performance amoung the two).



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *I want to buy a Graphics Card for Windows Vista.*
> 
> I want to consider the following:
> 1:- *I NEVER PLAY GAMES*.
> ...



If u are a proud owner of AMD socket AM2,then buy a motherboard with 690G+SB600,its better than any onboard display card & solve your almost all purposes.

OR shift to DX10 range...


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well what is the lowest price for dx10 compatable gfx card.is it 30k?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Naah .. 8500GT's are around 5k's ... so that'd be the lowest dx10 graphics card available right now  ...


----------



## monkey (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well what is the lowest price for dx10 compatable gfx card.is it 30k?



Around 6k for 8500GT


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Around 6k for 8500GT



well will 8500gt play games like splintercell and call of duty2 in medium settings in 1024x768 resolution.


----------



## spikygv (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is dx10 exclusive to vista ? ( ithought so , i want to be sure)


----------



## monkey (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well will 8500gt play games like splintercell and call of duty2 in medium settings in 1024x768 resolution.



8500GT and even 8600GT don't perform as well as 7600GT so they are not necessarily better than 7 series. Playing SplinterCell and CoD2 at 1024x768 settings shud give average FPS considering that I play these game on my 6600GT at these settings.



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> is dx10 exclusive to vista ? ( ithought so , i want to be sure)



DX10 card is required to enable Aero feature of Vista. Other features of Vista run fine even on DX9 cards.


----------



## spikygv (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and i forgot . . . i'm planning on buying 8600GT from dubai or 8500GT , just waiting for ati release . . i want to know the price of psu which i will need ,could  u please tell me ? i'm really tight on budget . i think max is 2k. i hope i can get something for that
thanks.

@monkey , can i run dx10 on xp.


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

according to me dx10 can be run on xp vista or even 2000 and nt in short almost in all versions of windows.
this only i suppose. no conformation yet.


----------



## spikygv (May 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok . tell me where to find dx10 for xp .and what abt the smps i'll be needing


----------



## monkey (May 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> ok . tell me where to find dx10 for xp .and what abt the smps i'll be needing



I don't think DX10 will run on XP. It was meant for Vista and written specifically for it. In fact there was news of hybrid DX10 which will enable DX10 to run on XP but with limited functionality only. No news on it yet.

Also to run 8500GT/8600GT a PSU of 450W/500W will do which you can buy for under 2k. If you are buying gfx from Dubai then just take care of warranty issues as if something goes wrong with the card then you are doomed if the card is not under International warranty. Alternatively I suggest you buy from India as the difference in lower-end cards is not much and you will get full warranty support.

In continuation to my above message...
"The hybrid DX10 is called DX9.0L for XP."
Sorry..missed out this in the previous posting..


----------



## spikygv (May 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks . so vista --dx10 . ok . and the card has international warranty. my pop's friend is the manager of some company(or something , i dunno exactly ) and he visits india quite frequently and he said that the prices for which they sold in dubai were quite lower , so he asked my dad if wanted any comp parts. so i hope there is no prob.

Could you please tell me teh names of the psu which i will need . i was going to banglore day after tomorrow , i thought i would get one . thanks.


----------



## sabret00the (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Booked a *256mb Zebronics 8600GT (3year warranty) *for Rs.2000/- as it's not available in the market yet.The card will be delivered to me within the next 2-3 days and it's gonna cost me Rs.7900/- + VAT in full.I guess its very cheap for the performance provided by the card.


----------



## spikygv (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey , what psu do u have or going to have ??
but i must say , it wud have been better to pay 2k extra and get xfx . zebronics aint that a good gfx card manufacturer . . ( heard they use chinese pcb )


----------



## monkey (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

500 Watt PSU from Zebronics/Powersafe shud be enough to run 8600GT. They all cost about 2k. Higher brands like Antec/Corsair/CoolerMaster will cost much more and shud be considered with future expansion in mind.

Also I found this for gfx cards: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?page=1&SubCatId=24
Some XFX cards are missing but atleast u get the idea on prices (prices may be discounted by 5% as claimed).


----------



## spikygv (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks a lot . i'll buy one of the two . . .
will amd release mid end cards on may 14 ?


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well which will be more good. buying a ps2 for7k or going for gfx.


----------



## spikygv (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ps2 - getting outdated pretty fast ( though hangs still in india )
if its a dx10 card , get it , its better than the ps2 . . .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well which will be more good. buying a ps2 for7k or going for gfx.



Its all about requirement.U have to decide which is more necessary to u.Some say PSU & some say Graphics card.

In 7K u can have the best of the best PSU.I suggest THERMALTAKE or ANTEC,or if u can find OCZ or CORSAIR,these are few of the best PSU available in the market.

Do u expect a DX10(a good one,which can run without a problem in maxed out the settings)card in 7K?

If yes i suggest go for Card,if power isn't a problem!


----------



## Kniwor (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Its all about requirement.U have to decide which is more necessary to u.Some say PSU & some say Graphics card.
> 
> In 7K u can have the best of the best PSU.I suggest THERMALTAKE or ANTEC,or if u can find OCZ or CORSAIR,these are few of the best PSU available in the market.
> 
> ...


dude he said PS2


----------



## spikygv (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think he or i intends on getting a psu for 7k . . .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ohh...my bad.
Anyways....r u Serious! I'de rather go for PSP if it comes to console.
Don't but PS2,u can run almost every game on PC Emulator.THe web is filled with these emulators.......tried once,worked fine.


----------



## sr_garg (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hiii frnds does DVI output increase picture quality?????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ^^^ohh...my bad.
> Anyways....r u Serious! I'de rather go for PSP if it comes to console.
> Don't but PS2,u can run almost every game on PC Emulator.THe web is filled with these emulators.......tried once,worked fine.



which emulator for PS2 or PS1


----------



## spikygv (May 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i suppose ps1 , but i havent looked for ps2 emulators for quite a while . .
But playing a game on the console gives a far different feeling than emulating it on the pc..


----------



## quan chi (May 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well what is the cost of ps1 now.
well i suppose ps1 games are low on graphics than ps2 isnt it.and how much is psp.for running a ps2 game i think you will need quite a high system requirements.a good gfx card.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , for running PS2 games .. lol .. even the emulator doesn't support all the games ..


----------



## spikygv (May 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will d101ggc support dx10 cards ? especially those from nvidia as it is made on ati x200 chipset , any conflicts or huge performance loss ??
thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ps2 emulator is using only cpu power


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Right but u need a decent DUAL CORE CPU,1GB+RAM & 6200 for smooth running of the game & i m mentioning the *PS2* Emulator.The PS1 emulator is history.Now days even PSP can run ur old favr8 PS1 games.There are games for download on PSP website but they charge for every single game.


----------



## codename_romeo (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how is an ASUS EN7300TC pci-e card for a mild gamer???????
I basically play UT2004 and any other new game thats launched......wil like to play rainbow six : las vegas etc also


----------



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> hey , what psu do u have or going to have ??
> but i must say , it wud have been better to pay 2k extra and get xfx . zebronics aint that a good gfx card manufacturer . . ( heard they use chinese pcb )


 
I use a Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet and a Zebronics 500Watt Platinum PSU


----------



## spikygv (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks.


----------



## sr_garg (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hiii frnds does DVI output increase picture quality??????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Right but u need a decent DUAL CORE CPU,1GB+RAM & 6200 for smooth running of the game & i m mentioning the *PS2* Emulator.The PS1 emulator is history.Now days even PSP can run ur old favr8 PS1 games.There are games for download on PSP website but they charge for every single game.



not working good on dual core


----------



## cooldip10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sr_garg said:
			
		

> hiii frnds does DVI output increase picture quality??????



Guess so.

Hi guys.

Can any one Post the new rate of 256MB GFX Card (any Make) but PCIe only.


----------



## baccilus (May 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What will be the performance of a direct x10 8500Gt card as compared to 7600GS? Also tell the approximate prices of both( prefferably in Chandigarh). If i buy this card will i be able to FEAR at medium to high settings at 1024X768 or 800 X600 resolution? I have around 6000 bucks for a graphic card.Will i be able to play all the DX9 games on it too? I am planning to buy within next 10-15 days.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the 8500GT for sure ... if ur more interested in performance .. u might as well save a bit and go for a X1950GT for around 8.5k's ..


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a mobo: Asus P5VDC-MX(p4m800pro) for my p4 prescott 2.8Ghz.
It is based on VIA chipset and Unichrome Pro IGP gfx.now GFX is poor and no driver(good) for Unichrome pro.so please suggest an NVIDIA based(no ATi coz linux drivers are not so great) pcie card.my budget is less than  3500Rs.I am not into gaming much.i want a decent card with atleast 256MB RAM.
My mobo supports both DDR2 and DDR(two seperate slots).Hope U guys help me find my card.


----------



## sabret00the (May 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My motherboard requires SLI ready memory to run SLI mode 

Can anyone tell me about this memory card and its price plz?
*www.corsair.com/corsair/products/specs/CM2X1024-6400PRO.pdf


----------



## monkey (May 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check it out here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=1

Ask for higher discount (around 7%) when buying. I have been able to extract 7% discount instead of 5% they give otherwise.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> not working good on dual core




I don't know but your configuration will smoothly run the PS2 emulator.
One of my friend is having Sempron 2800+ & compatible motherboard from ASUS,512Mb Ram,6200 AGP and he plays Here Comes The Pain.
I have seen Resident Evil 4 running on X2 3800+ with 1 GB RAM,6600(vanilla)
The game was running fine.

Another Thing.

WHY ISN'T THERE ANY ATi CARDS PRICE LIST?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@keith_j_snyder2* bro can u give me ps2 emulator which is working on ur PC just i want to run only two game 1-->GOD OF   THE WAR and --> TEKKEN-4.PLZ see my configuration in signature  i think its sufficient


----------



## nish_higher (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone tell me the current price of 7600GS and 6800xt(both 256mb)?is there another better card in this range?


----------



## raj14 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nish_higher said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me the current price of 7600GS and 6800xt(both 256mb)?is there another better card in this range?



7600GS 256MB is around 4.5k
6800XT is 5.1k

assuming your budget is around 6k, get 8500GT, its a good choice if you want to be future proof; otherwise, get a Point of View 7600GT 256MB or XFX 7600GT 256MB.


----------



## nish_higher (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so how much is 8500GT?i think its direct X 10 card?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The nVIDIA 8_xxx_ series is DX 10.So all those model number starts with 8_xxx_ GT,GS,GTS,GTX.....& so on,are DX 10 equipped!


----------



## cooldip10 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> The nVIDIA 8_xxx_ series is DX 10.So all those model number starts with 8_xxx_ GT,GS,GTS,GTX.....& so on,are DX 10 equipped!



Good info buddy.. 

But what's the price for mid-range 8XXX cards??


----------



## ambandla (May 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Raedon 2900 XT Arrives, priced at $400, 

faster than similarly priced 8800 GTS by miles

slower than outrageously priced 8800 GTX (ultra) and even outclassed 8800 GTX in few gaming benchmarks.

Con: very noise and powerhungry

Source: Extremetech


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> Raedon 2900 XT Arrives, priced at $400,
> 
> faster than similarly priced 8800 GTS by miles


better yes, but not by miles.


			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> slower than outrageously priced 8800 GTX (ultra) and even outclassed 8800 GTX in few gaming benchmarks.


lol, don't joke. even 2900XTX couldn't match 8800GTX, it has now been postphoned to q3. so, nothing beats 8800GTX.
2900XT is a 8800GTS competitor.


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well whats the basic difference between gt and gs.whats their full form.


----------



## ancientrites (May 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

forget 8800 ultra for time being,this ati card is not able to beat the normal factory clocked 8800gtx cards.look below for the links

*www.tbreak.com/reviews/article.php?cat=grfx&id=511&pagenumber=2
*techreport.com/reviews/2007q2/radeon-hd-2900xt/index.x?pg=11
*enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTM0MSwxNywsaGVudGh1c2lhc3Q=
*www.tweaktown.com/articles/1100/15/page_15_final_thoughts/index.html
*www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/431/20/


----------



## ambandla (May 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> lol, don't joke. even 2900XTX couldn't match 8800GTX, it has now been postphoned to q3. so, nothing beats 8800GTX.
> 2900XT is a 8800GTS competitor.



I am not joking mate. See the  benchmark results @extremetech.com.


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> forget 8800 ultra for time being,this ati card is not able to beat the normal factory clocked 8800gtx cards.look below for the links
> 
> *www.tbreak.com/reviews/article.php?cat=grfx&id=511&pagenumber=2
> *techreport.com/reviews/2007q2/radeon-hd-2900xt/index.x?pg=11
> ...



add another 2 of them
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2988&p=19

*www.gamespot.com/features/6170621/index.html?tag=topslot;title;1


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well please can someone tell me which card will be the best 7600gs or 7300gt.and whats gs and gt.


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can I know the best place in bangalore to buy grafix card other than SP road.

 Computer warehouse states that 
XFX 7300GT is Rs.4300
XFX 7600GS is Rs.5550
XFX 7600GT is Rs.7100 
Radeon X1650 is Rs.6300. 

Which one to go for ... is there other other option? I need the gfx card mainly for TV out and vista areo  , and a few causal week end gamming in medium settings. My current RAM is 512+256 , Processor is P4 520 (2.8 Ghz HT )  and its on a intel 915GAV mobo. and a 17" monitor

Please let me know your options.

Computer Warehouse Link


----------



## prosenjitmukherjee (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear Frends,
                  I am willing to Buy a Graphics Card(AGP One).Can anyone suggest me which one will be the best ,I am looking forward to buy Nvdia-6600gt , need to know whether it is good enough and the same the same time the current price of the card and of which company shall i buy ........... Please reply


----------



## morpheusv6 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy 2 Asus EAX1950Pro GPUs and connect them in crossfire mode.

What other components do I need other than the graphics cards(cables  etc. )? Is there any tutorial on how to connect them? What is the cost of the connector cables and is it locally available?
Does the motherboard MSI P965 Platinum support Crossfire mode(Its not very clear - does it have 2 x16 PCI Express? which is required for crossfire mode).
By connecting 2 EAX1950Pro GPUs do I get a performane advantage over a single 8800 GTS 320 MB card?[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I suggest get 1 8800GTX rather than 2 1950pro.They sure do perform better in X-fire than 8800.But whats the point of buying the EAX1950pro.
Buy the XFX 8800 GTX XXX Edition(The barrier breaker).
Besides this u gonna need a PSU  of 500-600 watt or above to run in X-fire.

Otherwise the answer for ur question:
There are cables that comes with the card & X-fire bridges like SLI but u will need 2 connectors which also comes with the card.
This is your lucky day buddy,the MSI 965 Platinum supports X-fire!!!
but one slot runs on X16 & other will run on X4.
Check the reviews
*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2049


----------



## darklord (May 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asus P5B-DLX also supports X-Fire but then 16X+4X only


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

16x and 4x ?? or 8x and 8x ??


----------



## kapal83 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				rockyj123 said:
			
		

> ati radeaon 9600se or fx 5200.. i have choice between them..pls help.. its urgent..
> also are ti 4200/4400 cards still available in mumbai?.. are they better than the above cards...?



Don't opt for either of the 2. They both are DDR1 and wont last you more than 4-6 months. Try to look for Nvidia's 6 series (GF 6200) or 7 series (GF 7300GT)



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I suggest get 1 8800GTX rather than 2 1950pro.They sure do perform better in X-fire than 8800.But whats the point of buying the EAX1950pro.
> Buy the XFX 8800 GTX XXX Edition(The barrier breaker).
> Besides this u gonna need a PSU  of 500-600 watt or above to run in X-fire.
> 
> ...



In X-fire your performance may go down due both cards not performing at same speed. But in SLi you can get both the cards running in 16X with ASUS P5N32-SLi

SLi is easier to config and no need for master card like in X-fire.



			
				prosenjitmukherjee said:
			
		

> Dear Frends,
> I am willing to Buy a Graphics Card(AGP One).Can anyone suggest me which one will be the best ,I am looking forward to buy Nvdia-6600gt , need to know whether it is good enough and the same the same time the current price of the card and of which company shall i buy ........... Please reply



Nvidia 6600GT is no longer in production and old technology. You should be looiking for either 7300GT or 7600GT alteast if you want your graphic card to last for a year in AGP.


----------



## prosenjitmukherjee (May 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kapal83 said:
			
		

> Don't opt for either of the 2. They both are DDR1 and wont last you more than 4-6 months. Try to look for Nvidia's 6 series (GF 6200) or 7 series (GF 7300GT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks a Lot...Just wanna know wats the Latest price tag for 7300GT...and which one to buy from (XFX,NVDIA..etc) ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kapal83 said:
			
		

> In X-fire your performance may go down due both cards not performing at same speed. But in SLi you can get both the cards running in 16X with ASUS P5N32-SLi
> 
> SLi is easier to config and no need for master card like in X-fire.
> 
> ...



True but they say the X-Fire is much more stable.People go for the easier option like SLI(just like me) but quite frankly i also never liked the X-fire thing but they say if someone has X-fire X1900XTX & 7900GTX SLI,the X-fire is better.But there are very few people living in X-fire world!


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi...

i have an ASUS 6600GT 128 Mb n 6000 in hands with SLi mobo...  is it better to get another 6600 GT n make an Sli config or should i sell my 6600gt n get 8600 gt


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the 8600GT ...


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it better than 7900 GS....  dont give me the reason that it supports Dx10 ...  even 7900 GS is powerful enough to run Dx10 games.... 
pls help..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> even 7900 GS is powerful enough to run Dx10 games....



umm.. Kind a yes kind a no...

see 7900 doesnt support DX 10 so though the Hardware is powerful but still lack support for DX 10 wont allow u to run a DX 10 game...

now, no Game developer will release a game only in DX 10 version in next 2 years i think, so every game will have DX 9.0c support, so, yes, pratcically we may see, 7900 GT running a game in DX9 better than that same game with 8500 or 8600 with DX 10,

but when one brings the 8800 to the picture, story will change


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> now, no Game developer will release a game only in DX 10 version in next 2 years i think, so every game will have DX 9.0c support, so, yes, pratcically we may see, 7900 GT running a game in DX9 better than that same game with 8500 or 8600 with DX 10,



u got the point...

but then the question is how many of us are rich enought to buy the 8800 series or say 7800 series(when it was released)  ....  instead a big chunk of gamers is like me who wait for newer technology to come so that the price for older is cut n then buy the older.....


i bought 6600 gt last year... managed with it for 1 year... will get 7900 GS or 8600 Gt now n then manage for one year.... n then may be i will get 8800 gs n so on.....

so currently what is more powerful 8600 GT or 7900 Gs..... cos in few reviews i saw that in Vista 8600 gt is giving lower performance than 7600 gt....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Certainly if u are plaing to upgreade in next one year to buy a 8800 then right now 7900 is the choise, but again, which os u r in ??

Suppose that if gaming is the only reason, then stick with Windows XP and 7900 though Vista will run cool with DX 9.0.....

and in a year yes upgrade to a DX 10 based card...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How about Ati X1950 pro ??? Is it good , will it work on Nvidia 430 based chipset motherboard ,what about the cost ??
and X1950 GT ??


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> is it better than 7900 GS....  dont give me the reason that it supports Dx10 ...  even 7900 GS is powerful enough to run Dx10 games....
> pls help..




NO .. 7900GS will never run games under dx10 mode ..

8600GT is not better than the 7900GS in dx9.0c performance .. infact an oc'ed 7900GS can go head to head with a 8600GTS ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude world is changing,& there is no point of going for DX9 series.If u have buck,then grab the Dx10 duck!!


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude world is changing,& there is no point of going for DX9 series.If u have buck,then grab the Dx10 duck!!



world changed for optical fibres years ago... but we still use cat5 cable for LAN n networking....  Dx 10 based games will take time... atleast a year or so ... entry of Dx 10 doesn't mean game developers will phase out Dx9 totally...  i need performance for my money ....  i will be upgrading again next year... till then a new technology will come...  how many Dx 10 apps u know....

i heard vista is based on Dx 10 ... but my 6600 GT with 2 GB RAM runs vista ultimate(build 6000) in an ultra cool way ....  2-3 years ago when Dx 9 came out i had gforce 4 mx 440 it very easily used to run Dx 9 games... even few  Dx 9b based games used to run on it ....  

all i am saying is that i need a card for 1 year... then why go for an infant technology.... let Dx 10 develop for one more year then next year i can buy better thing......


so now tell me which has got more power 8600 GT or 7900GS(it seems from reviews that 7900GS is far more powerful)....


----------



## Harvik780 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wanna know which is better,a single Nvidia's XFX Geforce 8600 GT XXX with nvidia chipset motherboard(nforce 6) or two AMD ATI Radeon HD 2600 pros in crossfire mode with intel chipset(965/975).I m going to buy a new rig to play the DirectX 10 Games such as Lost Planet Extreme Condition,Crysis etc.The card 8600 has only 32 stream processors whereas a single 2600 pro has 120 stream processors.

please reply quickly.


----------



## Who (May 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it depends whether you want to wait or not, look HD2600 has not even released in U.S. so it will take a long time before they reach india, & the pirce will also be a killer so say go with a 8600 GT , to be honest i don't think even 8800 GTX ultra or HD2900 XTX will able to run max settings on high resolution, so i say you buy a 8600 GT & overclock it(runs very stable at 720/860)  so you can play games like lost planet (very bad use of DX 10), & company of heroes with the DX 10 patch (looks promising),  & upgrade next year to a better card.

 on a side note : get a 2 GB of RAM, when i was playing company of heroes on 1 GB of ram  the performance test showed i was getting 85 FPS but in the campaign mode i was getting 50 FPS with frequent frame drops until i upgraded to a 2 gb ram of course.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> world changed for optical fibres years ago... but we still use cat5 cable for LAN n networking....  Dx 10 based games will take time... atleast a year or so ... entry of Dx 10 doesn't mean game developers will phase out Dx9 totally...  i need performance for my money ....  i will be upgrading again next year... till then a new technology will come...  how many Dx 10 apps u know....
> 
> i heard vista is based on Dx 10 ... but my 6600 GT with 2 GB RAM runs vista ultimate(build 6000) in an ultra cool way ....  2-3 years ago when Dx 9 came out i had gforce 4 mx 440 it very easily used to run Dx 9 games... even few  Dx 9b based games used to run on it ....
> 
> ...


Agreed
But we are already using optical fibres in out net connections.Its still not common because optic fibre cable is still very expensive.
DVD9 came a long while ago,tell me how many u have burned it through your writer?

See actual thing is u have option now and  u have the assets too.So,as i was suggesting that go for better option.
Otherwise its all your money,do whatever u wanna do.Either buy a 8600 or 7600 or burn it in fire or throw it into the bin,its all upto u!

Anyways the 7900 GS is much better than 8600 GT when it comes to performance in DX 9.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> it depends whether you want to wait or not, look HD2600 has not even released in U.S. so it will take a long time before they reach india, & the pirce will also be a killer so say go with a 8600 GT , to be honest i don't think even 8800 GTX ultra or HD2900 XTX will able to run max settings on high resolution, so i say you buy a 8600 GT & overclock it(runs very stable at 720/860)  so you can play games like lost planet (very bad use of DX 10), & company of heroes with the DX 10 patch (looks promising),  & upgrade next year to a better card.
> 
> on a side note : get a 2 GB of RAM, when i was playing company of heroes on 1 GB of ram  the performance test showed i was getting 85 FPS but in the campaign mode i was getting 50 FPS with frequent frame drops until i upgraded to a 2 gb ram of course.


Thanks.I have heard that the XFX 8600 GT XXX costs Rs8500-Rs10000 where as an AMD ATI HD2600 PRO costs Rs 5000-Rs6500.So actually I would have to pay Rs 10000-Rs12000 for the ATI ones,so the price difference is not so big.The 8600GT came quickly in INDIA shortly after the launch abroad,I hope ATI HD2600 pro will also be soon released.I'll wait for a performance comparison from some reliable sites.Some of the sites tested AMD ATI products on an Nvidia chipset and that does not help.


----------



## trigger_happy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey i'm going in for a Zeebronics X1300 PRO 512MB PCI E CARD, which is supposed to be around 6.6k. I intend to use it mainly for gaming and intend to play stuff like fear and hitman:blood money, does anyone have any suggestions or know of a better product? Thanks.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				trigger_happy said:
			
		

> Hey i'm going in for a Zeebronics X1300 PRO 512MB PCI E CARD, which is supposed to be around 6.6k. I intend to use it mainly for gaming and intend to play stuff like fear and hitman:blood money, does anyone have any suggestions or know of a better product? Thanks.


Don't go for Ati X1300 PRO cause it's a low end card.The memory does not matter cause it's not powerful enough to use the full memory.In nehru place if u spend a bit more of about Rs1.4k u might get an Nvidia 8600gt 256 mb which better though it has less memory.Another option is to wait as AMD ATI HD2600 pro will cost Rs6.5K when it's released in India.


----------



## trigger_happy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey i'm going in for a Zeebronics X1300 PRO 512MB PCI E CARD, which is supposed to be around 6.6k. I intend to use it mainly for gaming and intend to play stuff like fear and hitman:blood money, does anyone have any suggestions or know of a better product? Thanks.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				trigger_happy said:
			
		

> Hey i'm going in for a Zeebronics X1300 PRO 512MB PCI E CARD, which is supposed to be around 6.6k. I intend to use it mainly for gaming and intend to play stuff like fear and hitman:blood money, does anyone have any suggestions or know of a better product? Thanks.


Didn't u get ur answer?????


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is XFX 7300GS?is it enough for not so gamers?but needs some multimedia.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I read somewhere that anything with GS/LE/LS on the back is not worth for gaming these days, in other words yes you can play all things but be ready to play them with low settings on 1024 x 768, or med settings on 800 x 600.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thx for ur inputs.I am thinking of buying 7300GT 256 ddr2 RAM based card.which brand shud i look up for?XFX or ASUS ...and can i buy directly from Rashi Peripherals for a single peace?


----------



## trigger_happy (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Don't go for Ati X1300 PRO cause it's a low end card.The memory does not matter cause it's not powerful enough to use the full memory.In nehru place if u spend a bit more of about Rs1.4k u might get an Nvidia 8600gt 256 mb which better though it has less memory.Another option is to wait as AMD ATI HD2600 pro will cost Rs6.5K when it's released in India.



Thanks man, i had a prob with opera so i posted my query twice, anyway, i'm looking for something available now, cause college starts in a month  anyother suggesions?


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^ thx for ur inputs.I am thinking of buying 7300GT 256 ddr2 RAM based card.which brand shud i look up for?XFX or ASUS ...and can i buy directly from Rashi Peripherals for a single peace?



  i myself would pick XFX, yeah you can buy from them directly





			
				trigger_happy said:
			
		

> Thanks man, i had a prob with opera so i posted my query twice, anyway, i'm looking for something available now, cause college starts in a month  anyother suggesions?



 well you sure can wait for the ATI HD2600 series, but i also think 8600 GT cards are good & cheap , i myself have a galaxy 8600 GT which comes around 8k , the thing is they have good cooling sloution & you can easily overclock them to 700/900 Mhz with very stable perfomence also i can run games like C&C 3 & S.T.A.L.K.E.R on 1024 x 768 with Max settings & AA 8X & AF 16X with good frame rates. 

yes, i also would like tell you due to 128 bit memory controller it will have a hard time playing old games like company of heros with max settings on anything higher than 1024 x 768 , i think company of heroes is the only game where 86xx series is perfoming very poorly,but they are going relase a DX 10 patch so i think it will also fix slow perfomence of the 8600 GT cards there.

on a sidenote : 8600 GT perfomences faster in sharder based games like oblivion, 8600 GT more faster in oblivion then 7900 GT.

so in the end i would go with a 8600 GT if you wanna buy card right now but if you can wait then i would say wait for the HD2600 series


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks @smit.I'm thinking of contacting rashi Kochin branch sometime today reg xfx 7300 GT card.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				trigger_happy said:
			
		

> Thanks man, i had a prob with opera so i posted my query twice, anyway, i'm looking for something available now, cause college starts in a month  anyother suggesions?


Go for a Geforce 8600 GT 256 MB.


----------



## spikygv (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will hd 2600 beat the 8600GT and wat are their prices and when is 2600 expected in india . 

thanks..


----------



## gannu_rox (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> thanks @smit.I'm thinking of contacting rashi Kochin branch sometime today reg xfx 7300 GT card.




Contact Mr. Vinesh... He mite elp ya...

I too wanna invest in a 8800GTs/GTX dunno...


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> will hd 2600 beat the 8600GT and wat are their prices and when is 2600 expected in india .
> 
> thanks..




well in my opinion i think HD 2600 XT will cost around 12k -14k , while the HD2600 PRO 6k-10k but hey i can't tell you for sure & about HD 2600 pro beating 8600 gt that is also another question that we don't know but i myself think there won't be a huge diffrence between 8600 GT & HD 2600 pro.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK.I contacted rashi Ernakulam(Kochi) and the lady asked whether i need XFX 7300GT 256MB dedicated RAM or shared one?which one should i try?


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sharedone means one with the turbocache , if you have more than  1 GB go with the turbocache one , it may help you get some more fps, but if you have ram like 1 GB or 512 MB don't buy the turbocache model or your games won't run smooth.

 here is more info on turbocache, 
  *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TurboCache


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

again thanks @smit.U Rocks!


----------



## Harvik780 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> well in my opinion i think HD 2600 XT will cost around 12k -14k , while the HD2600 PRO 6k-10k but hey i can't tell you for sure & about HD 2600 pro beating 8600 gt that is also another question that we don't know but i myself think there won't be a huge diffrence between 8600 GT & HD 2600 pro.


Let me say this straight.The 8600 Gt will beat the HD2600 pro by a moderate margin.Though HD2600 pro has 120 SPs almost 4 times to that of 8600Gt,8600Gt is higly optimized for both DX9 and DX10.Recent reviews show that the HD2900 XT hardly matches the 8800GTX though it has 3 times the stream processors(320 to be precise).All this due to optimization.


----------



## Kniwor (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude world is changing,& there is no point of going for DX9 series.If u have buck,then grab the Dx10 duck!!



*LOL... you make me laugh...

In my opinion, it makes much more sense to purchase a 7900GS over an 8600GT, and much more sense to purchase a 7900GT/X1800XT over 8600GTS XXX or whatever.

All the games now, or in near future(atleast for next 15 months) will support DX9 very well, a 7900GT/X1800XT will play a DX10(not a typo) game better than a 8600GTS XXX.  I have argued earlier on this and I will repeat myself, 8600 will just support DX10, but what's the point if it's not capable of running the game at high eyecandy, a 7900GT will give u better eyecandy than a 8600 anyday. In the end, guys, dont be fooled by the mid-end DX10 cards, for the same money, get a high end DX9 card, or better still, many guys are selling their high-end DX9 card to get 8800's, it's a golden chance grab it(I saw a 7900GT going for 10k??? in market section), the cards will do good for another year, and will be better gaming experience than the 8600 crap, yes, the 8600's are truly crap, if u can afford 8800's that's the stuff to get.

I did the same, got a 7900GT at low cost, and will suggest you guys also not to waste your money. In my opinion, this is the best time to buy a card when the rich guys are selling 7900's/X1800XT's at such low rates, the 8600's don't stand a chance against them, not by a long shot*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> *LOL... you make me laugh...
> 
> In my opinion, it makes much more sense to purchase a 7900GS over an 8600GT, and much more sense to purchase a 7900GT/X1800XT over 8600GTS XXX or whatever.
> 
> ...


See my dear friend.U are not paying attention.If u think from my point of view u will see how right i am.
 No doubt that 7900 GT is better than 8600 GT because the 8600 GT is the Dx10 version of 7600 GT.
 If u really wanna compare then compare the 8800 GTS with 7900 GT.There u will see the performance.

 All i am saying is not everyone is loaded like u.Your config. might cost around 60-70 K but then also no one change their system min. for 1 year....well for almost 3 years.Well in that case if u are saying that everyone should buy a DX9(New Card) then i will say it again *ITS A WASTAGE OF MONEY*.The Dx10 card can also run DX 9 games asa well as DX 10 game.So if 7900 GT cost around 10K then i will say go for 8600 GT for lesser price.Although its not that performance with 8600 GT as compared to 7900 GT IN DX 9 but u also have the advantage of DX 10.

Well in your words all those guys who have bought the 8800 GTX & GTS are the real LOSERS?
No my friend they are not losers they are the far sighters.

Dude not everyone can change the system like u do.Besides this there is a new thing(which u haven't heard of) *"FUTURE PROOFING"*.
The 8600 GT is the value for money.If u have 10,000/- & u buy a 7900GT & after 1 year u sell it & buy a better card,i think u should save the money for later upgrade like RAM,processor,or any other thing.Besides the 8600 GT is not lagging in any of the game.

But if the 7900 GT is comming for 5-7K then there is no harm in having it rather than 8600 GT.

But still i will suggest all of u people out there that buy 8600 GT rather than 7900 GT because think about *SM 4.0,DX 10,and HDR+AA* that the 8600 GT can do but no 7900 GT can!!!!!!!

ALL I AM TALKING ABOUT *OPTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

also in favour of 8600 GT , 8600 GT runs sharder based games much much better than any card from 79 xx series, you can look in any review of the card you will notice 8600 gt  out perfoming 7900 GS/GT cards in 
rainbow six : las vegas, oblivion, C&C 3

also note : 8600 cards are just a month old, there are no stable drivers out there for it, when the stable drivers will come out , i.e like 3 months from right now , i am sure 7900gs/gt won't even able touch thses cards in shrader based games, sure they will perform faster in games like far cry but that doesn't matter & DX 10 games also run faster than DX 9 games, so going for 8600 series card isn't that bad as you say


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Smit* has another point about drivers but check these reviews:
*www.legitreviews.com/article/486/1/

U will see how the 8600 GTS or 8600 GT is better than 7900 GT.

If u wanna real comparison then compare the 7900 GTX & 8800 GTS(320MB) then u will see the difference.


----------



## gannu_rox (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> also in favour of 8600 GT , 8600 GT runs sharder based games much much better than any card from 79 xx series, you can look in any review of the card you will notice 8600 gt  out perfoming 7900 GS/GT cards in
> rainbow six : las vegas, oblivion, C&C 3
> 
> also note : 8600 cards are just a month old, there are no stable drivers out there for it, when the stable drivers will come out , i.e like 3 months from right now , i am sure 7900gs/gt won't even able touch thses cards in shrader based games, sure they will perform faster in games like far cry but that doesn't matter & DX 10 games also run faster than DX 9 games, so going for 8600 series card isn't that bad as you say



Up ma A**......
Tomshardware reviews... Go check out dat dude... D only 8 series card tat outperforms mine is 8800gts alrite???

Why o'clockin ur 8600 alone?? Do mine n see hw tats performin as well n talk...


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.legitreviews.com/article/486/9/

see for yourself 8600 GT beats 7900 GT in rainbow: las vegas without overclocking

*www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTMyNCw2LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

here is the link where both 8600 GTS cards are beating Ati 1950 pro which is faster than 7900 GT without overclocking.

also, the reason why i said you should because is the most the overclockable card ever built.... don't believe me just the see for yourself
*vr-zone.com/?i=4925&s=1

so my point is future games will be sharder based, therefore 86xxx series will beat 7900 GS/GT cards on the newupcoming games not to mention it uses low power supply


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> *LOL... you make me laugh...
> 
> In my opinion, it makes much more sense to purchase a 7900GS over an 8600GT, and much more sense to purchase a 7900GT/X1800XT over 8600GTS XXX or whatever.
> 
> ...



Ummm .. *NO* ... a dx9.0c compatible card , whatever it may be .. will *NOT* be able to render dx10 in any form .. if u have any doubts , try the dx10 samples in the latest directx SDK ... 

As far as it goes about performance .. definitely a 7900GT is better than a 8600GTS .. but considering the current situation , its really hard to make a choice ... one gives better performance and no dx10 , while the other has dx10 and less performance .. if dx10 does give a performance boost over dx9.0c , the 8600GTS might be able to get close to a 7900GT , and then a 8600GTS would definitely be better ... but right now , anything like a 7900GT,7950GT is worth every bit of money ..


----------



## Kniwor (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Ummm .. *NO* ... a dx9.0c compatible card , whatever it may be .. will *NOT* be able to render dx10 in any form .. if u have any doubts , try the dx10 samples in the latest directx SDK ...
> 
> As far as it goes about performance .. definitely a 7900GT is better than a 8600GTS .. but considering the current situation , its really hard to make a choice ... one gives better performance and no dx10 , while the other has dx10 and less performance .. *if dx10 does give a performance boost over dx9.0c* , the 8600GTS might be able to get close to a 7900GT , and then a 8600GTS would definitely be better ... but right now , anything like a 7900GT,7950GT is worth every bit of money ..



dude, u should read the *First Line* of my post(_All the games now, or in near future(atleast for next 15 months) will support DX9 very well_), tell me a game which is only DX10, no DX9 support......  you wont be seeing such games for quite some time, so, by DX10 game I mean, the one which has DX10 features as well.... that 8600GTS can use... and even after that 7900GT running that game will give better eyecandy...  I guess you will agree to me here...

and here's a little something on performance of DX10 over DX9, it gives more features, but not higher performance.... Infact the DX10 code is *slower*
*www.firingsquad.com/hardware/lost_planet_demo_directx_10_performance/page2.asp




			
				smit said:
			
		

> *www.legitreviews.com/article/486/9/
> 
> see for yourself 8600 GT beats 7900 GT in rainbow: las vegas without overclocking
> 
> ...



you are seriously wrong here, *1950Pro by no means is faster than 7900GT. 
*
Higher performance in 1~2 games does not make card faster, it looses out in most games....



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> See my dear friend.U are not paying attention.If u think from my point of view u will see how right i am.
> No doubt that 7900 GT is better than 8600 GT because the 8600 GT is the Dx10 version of 7600 GT.
> If u really wanna compare then compare the 8800 GTS with 7900 GT.There u will see the performance.
> 
> All i am saying is not everyone is loaded like u.Your config. might cost around 60-70 K but then also no one change their system min. for 1 year....well for almost 3 years.Well in that case if u are saying that everyone should buy a DX9(New Card) then i will say it again *ITS A WASTAGE OF MONEY*.The Dx10 card can also run DX 9 games asa well as DX 10 game.So if 7900 GT cost around 10K then i will say go for 8600 GT for lesser price.Although its not that performance with 8600 GT as compared to 7900 GT IN DX 9 but u also have the advantage of DX 10.



The only point I can agree to u is that if one is going to keep the cards for next 3 years, he should maybe get 8600's with DX10 support, but in that case, by that time the card will be almost useless, and unable to play any modern games anyhow, so again, the whole point is lost. If u are a gamer, you will change the card in a year and half....  where again, buying a DX9 card makes sense.



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Well in your words all those guys who have bought the 8800 GTX & GTS are the real LOSERS?
> No my friend they are not losers they are the far sighters.


If u will read my post more carefully, I have suggested 8800 cards for buying, because they are actually performance for money...... and the best buy at the moment, But one might not have that much money...



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude not everyone can change the system like u do.Besides this there is a new thing(which u haven't heard of) *"FUTURE PROOFING"*.
> The 8600 GT is the value for money.If u have 10,000/- & u buy a 7900GT & after 1 year u sell it & buy a better card,i think u should save the money for later upgrade like RAM,processor,or any other thing.Besides the 8600 GT is not lagging in any of the game.
> 
> But if the 7900 GT is comming for 5-7K then there is no harm in having it rather than 8600 GT.
> ...



I am really confused at your conclusion, what is the point in *being able* to turn on the effects if u cannot play a game with them turned on, a 7900 card will allow you to play the same game with more eyecandy than 8600, that's my whole point.....

consider the case that the 7300's had HDR support, I'm sure not a single soul was able to play a game on 7300 with HDR on.....  hope u get my point...




			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> *Smit* has another point about drivers but check these reviews:
> *www.legitreviews.com/article/486/1/
> 
> U will see how the 8600 GTS or 8600 GT is better than 7900 GT.
> ...



Funny that review u gave shows 8600's is slower than the 7900's(overall)....lol..


In the end, it is psychologically hard to accept that older is better, but it is, and I never suggested buying new 7900's, get used ones yaar..... save money, and buy a 8800 later..... If u have 7600GT or above, keep it for some time, let the 8800's get cheaper, let the ATI/nVidia DX10 battle heat up.... *All I'm saying is, this is a really bad time to buy mid segment DX10 cards, namely 8600's, they are ridiculously priced at the moment, and in no way justify their performance... *


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> and here's a little something on performance of DX10 over DX9, it gives more features, but not higher performance.... Infact the DX10 code is *slower*



 Actually its the games fault why there is lower perfomence, even the review you showed me it self is saying that the game company's goal is to make the game 20 % faster than the DX 9 , i don't know if they could make the game that fast, but i am sure other games will much faster on DX 10



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> you are seriously wrong here, 1950Pro by no means is faster than 7900GT.


*www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=646&page=7

see even 8600 GT is faster than the 7900 GT



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Higher performance in 1~2 games does not make card faster, it looses out in most games....







			
				Smit said:
			
		

> 8600 cards are just a month old, there are no stable drivers out there for it, when the stable drivers will come out , i.e like 3 months from right now , i am sure 7900gs/gt won't even able touch thses cards in shrader based games




Edit : what i am trying to prove is even 8800 GTS 320 MB is not future proof, i am sure it won't run games like crysis on max setting even at 1284 x 1024 , you are better off getting a 8600 GT so you can try all DX 10 patches so you can buy a good 9xxx series card next year , by that time most card will be very good for DX 10 gaming & the driver will be optimized with taking full advantages of DX 10.


----------



## Kniwor (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> Actually its the games fault why there is lower perfomence, even the review you showed me it self is saying that the game company's goal is to make the game 20 % faster than the DX 9 , i don't know if they could make the game that fast, but i am sure other games will much faster on DX 10
> 
> 
> *www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=646&page=7
> ...



that is the first review(I saw) on the whole internet that said 8600GT is a good card.... and gave better results than 7900GT.

Look all the following, and u will see a different Picture...
*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=3&id=2237
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/gpu_displays/nvidia_8600_gts_and_8600_gt_-_foxconn_and_xfx/1
*www.legitreviews.com/article/486/1/

and the most trusted of all

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2970&p=1

In all cases, 1950Pro is better than the 8600's and 7900GT is definitely better than them all



			
				smit said:
			
		

> Edit : what i am trying to prove is even 8800 GTS 320 MB is not future proof, i am sure it won't run games like crysis on max setting even at 1284 x 1024 , you are better off getting a 8600 GT so you can try all DX 10 patches so you can buy a good 9xxx series card next year , by that time most card will be very good for DX 10 gaming & the driver will be optimized with taking full advantages of DX 10.



that's exactly what I'm telling, only difference is I suggest a High end 7 series card, instead of a mid-end 8 series card, for time being...


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.tomshardware.com/2007/04/17/geforce_8600/page8.html


here is another one where 8600 GTS beats even 7900 GTX in outdoors, indoors don't count anyway ( no big diffrence between 140 fps & 145 fps).

also my entire problem is with 8600 series sucks, granted they suck in games like far cry but they beat 7900 GS/GT cards in newer sharder based games.


edit: also those 8600 GT cards are the wrose 8600 gt cards i have seen , i mean a overclocked 8600 GT delivers as much as a 8600 GTS OC'ed , so never buy a sparkle 8600 GT card.


----------



## Kniwor (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> *www.tomshardware.com/2007/04/17/geforce_8600/page8.html
> 
> 
> here is another one where 8600 GTS beats even 7900 GTX in outdoors, indoors don't count anyway ( no big diffrence between 140 fps & 145 fps).
> ...



dude, please at least post the intro page of review, and the reader will check for himself........ that review you gave shows that the 8600's "suck" ....


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my point is simple, this is the last time i am repeating 8600 series will beat 79xx cards in sharder based games like oblivion, rainbow : vegas etc, but it will lose to the older games like F.E.A.R,farcry,doom 3 etc.. because they require more V RAM & a 256 - bit Memory Interface or more

 SO in the end buy 8600 cards if you want to play DX 10 i.e games of tommorrow, or buy 79xx series cards  to play old games on max settings i.e. games of today


 or buy an 8800 GTS 640 MB or more to be future proof & stop thinking about this discussion of 86xxx vs 79xxx series


----------



## Kniwor (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anyhow, I guess I should now go back to OC'ing / Testing my computer... that's lying on the chair...lol (will post pics, it is the coolest comp to look at...ha..ha no cabinet....)

anyone interested will read all the mess we made... and draw his conclusions, I believe people should research for themselves, instead of looking for direct answers....


----------



## hitman050 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, I am buying a Palit X1950GT for 8600. Can you tell me your opinions on this card. I would playing games like STALKER, Company of Heroes, Rainbow Six Vegas etc, and watching High Definition x264 movies.


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gan12320021 said:
			
		

> All hail Kniwor...
> 
> 7900GT partners....
> 
> Heh...



dude, that's what we call spam..... avoid that...



			
				hitman050 said:
			
		

> Guys, I am buying a Palit X1950GT for 8600. Can you tell me your opinions on this card. I would playing games like STALKER, Company of Heroes, Rainbow Six Vegas etc, and watching High Definition x264 movies.



dude, u did not mention the price of the cards???


----------



## hitman050 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I did mention, Rs. 8600. Anyways, give feedback, whether it will be able to fulfill my needs.


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hitman050 said:
			
		

> I did mention, Rs. 8600. Anyways, give feedback, whether it will be able to fulfill my needs.



1950GT is like 7900GS and should be sufficient for ur needs....


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello,
I am new to GFX cards,I'm thinking of buying a XFX 7300 GT 256 DDRII for my p4 2.8ghz pc.what i want to know is will it works fine without any overheating issues.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My dear friend *Kniwor*,
I bet u haven't saw the benchmarking of the game called *RAINBOW SIX VEGAS* which is the latest among the games which were benchmarked & the 8600 GTS & GT purely wins the battle in this game.
See what u didn't understand is this is just a start of shaders intensified games & future proofing means that in future u will see all the games with this kind of technology used as in *UBISOFT's  RAINBOW SIX VEGAS*.Where it is clear that the 8600 clearly smoke the 7900.

In other words the future proofing is getting ready to take on the next gen technology.
Another thing u mentioned that the 8600 GTS won't be able to run the game in max settings with 1280x1024 resolution.
So the answer is this it is running all the maxed out settings with decent frame rate.
Tell me one thing how many of the people buy the 7900 just for playing the old games because it gives better performance but lags in the current games?
Well in another words if someone can afford the LCD with 1920 or higher resolution he will be watching his back.The 8600 GTS & GT is targeted for the mid range gaming not the high end gaming.If u really wanna see the high end gaming then compare the 8800 ULTRA (the driller) or the 8800 GTX,HD2900XT & then say the word.

There was a time when my 6800GS was also considered as high end but that was the past.Now things have changed,people have moved & so do us.We are supposed to run with the coming technology,not the going one.

If u are saying that its worth waiting for 15 months & then get a Dx10 card,i say its worth waiting 15 months & save ur money by not buying the crap & add some more fuel & u could be a proud owner of.....may be something like 8900 GTX or GTS,which again smoke the 8800 GTX....or maybe something like HD 3000 XTX!!!
Its the technology which is changing day by day & if u are saying that the 8600 will be worthless after some time,then the 7900 will become woths**t after sometime!
Like they say its now or never!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gannu_rox (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Keep cool dude...

No arguements...

8600GTS is the best card out there n beats d rest....

We need to move with newer tech, well said n so all ye ppl who've anythin less than an 8 series gfx card plz dump it in d bin n get yerself a 8 series one... Before the 9 series is out...

In case it is, buy a 9 series one... N stay clear...


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> My dear friend *Kniwor*,
> I bet u haven't saw the benchmarking of the game called *RAINBOW SIX VEGAS* which is the latest among the games which were benchmarked & the 8600 GTS & GT purely wins the battle in this game.
> See what u didn't understand is this is just a start of shaders intensified games & future proofing means that in future u will see all the games with this kind of technology used as in *UBISOFT's  RAINBOW SIX VEGAS*.Where it is clear that the 8600 clearly smoke the 7900.
> 
> ...



Hmm... I see u guys mention *UBISOFT's  RAINBOW SIX VEGAS* again n again, and that these cards do well in the game, and that it's a new game.... well, here are the benchmarks for the game, these cards actually "do" better in these games as compared to other games, where their performance is poor, but they don't do any wonders in this game too

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2970&p=8

X1950 Pro still beats all 8600 cards here too, need I say anymore...... 

what's the cost of an 1950Pro $135, what's the cost of 8600GTS, $250
Make ur decision.............

On thinking, actually 1950Pro is a real good buy at the moment, it almost reaches the X1800XT performance (slightly inferior to X1800XT though), and is really good cost.....


----------



## paladin4321 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please Help *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif
my motherboard supports 4x AGP will the Geforce 7600 series cards run on it?? if not, which is the best card that is available in the market for my motherboard??


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude pls give full details, motherboard/processor etc... it is quite possible upgrading motherboard is a better option than getting a graphics card ....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Hmm... I see u guys mention *UBISOFT's  RAINBOW SIX VEGAS* again n again, and that these cards do well in the game, and that it's a new game.... well, here are the benchmarks for the game, these cards actually "do" better in these games as compared to other games, where their performance is poor, but they don't do any wonders in this game too
> 
> *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2970&p=8
> 
> ...


Dude...........u are not paying attention at all!!!

Let other people decide :

1. Buy a X1950 pro for $135 & save $115(250-135=115) & sell your card after 15 months of worth $135 for $35 because it doesn't run the DX10 content & add add $200 to get a 8800 GTX.

or


2.Save your $135 & don't buy anything and after 15 months Add $200 more i.e $200+$135=$335 & be a proud owner of 8900 GTS(something like that)

or

3.Buy a card for $250 & show your bling...bling...& even after 15 months ur card is still surviving but with a little nick of a lag,but u still enjoy all the gaming fun of DX10 & DX9.


Note:I am a proud owner of GAINWARD 6800GS & i bought it almost 16 months back & even now its not lagging that much while running DX9 games.Also i am running NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED with everything maxed on seetings @resulution of 1280X1024.
My graphics card rolled out back somewhat between 2004-2005.But still its running smoothly(almost 2-3 years)!!
3 weeks back i have played the game(S.T.A.L.K.E.R) on my buddy's system who owns 2Gigs RAM,4400+,ASUS A8N32SLI Deluxe & game running smoothly but its not running smoothly on my system because i have 1 GB RAM & thats the min. requirement for the game.
AS in now i say u all people buy the second hand 6800 GS and don't even bother about the 7900 GT or GS because 6800 GS is still running fine with all those DX9 games & also u can get the 6800 GS for the lesser price than 7900 GT.
Now tell me what is more worth buying the 6800 GS or 7900 GT or 8600 GTS?


----------



## gannu_rox (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmmm... I guess 6800 GS frm d explanation tat u're tryin to giv...
Lo'l...


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude...........u are not paying attention at all!!!
> 
> Let other people decide :
> 
> ...



Hey thanks, u summed it up really well, and now let the people decide. Thanks again.

_I will personally go with option 1, (I pay a total $300, that too in future, I stay with a good card all the time, and end up with a 8800GTX) against option 3 (I pay total 250, that too now, end up with 8600GTS)._


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am new to GFX cards,I'm thinking of buying a XFX 7300 GT 256 DDRII for my p4 2.8ghz pc.what i want to know is will it works fine without any overheating issues.



 You will not have any problems with overheating so ever, due to XFX provides a fan with this card.
( i am not very sure of this, tell me if there is a fan when you buy the card) also there is one last thing i need to tell you i just check 7600 GS comes around for 4k-5k , it is way better than 7300 GT or you can even try & get 7600 GT which comes around 6k , the reason is these card can you let you play most of the new games on fairly high setting at 1024 x 768, so in the end you choose. & yeah 7300 GT itself will let you play at med setting on 1024 x 768 with most games with shadows, aa,af turnd off.



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> 3.Buy a card for $250 & show your bling...bling...& even after 15 months ur card is still surviving but with a little nick of a lag,but u still enjoy all the gaming fun of DX10 & DX9.


i would go with this option if someone is ready to pay the bills thats is


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can the Intel Desktop board D945GCCR support 8500 GT and 8600 GT ?

What is da price of both cards in Kolkata ?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well , any board with a PCIe4x or better slot should support any PCIe card ... 8500GT is around 6k's .. and 8600GT around 9k's. ..


----------



## damnthenet (May 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PLEASE someone tell me a good graphic card for MSI P965 NEO V.....
I'm NOT a GREAT GAMER.... but want  to play at least games like NFS Carbon....
I want something compitable for C2D E6320 at price around rs. 3000/-
PLEASE TELL THE BRAND NAME ALSO...
OR
SHALL I GO IN FOR INTEL D965RYCK motherboard with INTEGRATED GRAPHICS


----------



## xbonez (May 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for around rs3000/- u'll get a 7300LE or a 6200 gfx card. they'll enable u to play nfs carbon but with most of the eye candy turned off. if u plan to do even a bit of gaming, i suggest u go in for a dedicated gfx card. integrated gfx are no good (particularly those on intel chipset mobos)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think u should expand a budget a lil' bit.....& get an 8500GT.Although it still won't be able to run the "eye Candy" but its better than 7300 GT and *XBONEZ* is right those integrated cards are of no use,those are meant for just diplay.I mean all those with nVidia or ATi chipsets are ok...but for the games like the kids play,not the for real adrenaline filled one!


----------



## paladin4321 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my MB is an ASUS SiS 650 chipset
2.0 Ghz P 4 
640 MB RAM
I currently have a GeForce 2

which is the best GC under 7 k which will run on my machine?


----------



## xsreality (May 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT should run fine on your system.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am having problem with my graphic card. It was working fine for years, but today it is not showing up. I tried reinstalling the drivers but it does not show up.
I get the error which is shown in the screenshot below. My card is Geforce MX 200. Does it mean my AGP slot is kaput


*i18.tinypic.com/4yz24ww.jpg

Please tell me what should i do.


----------



## paladin4321 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the 7600GT available in the AGP version??
my motherboard only supports upto AGP 4X


----------



## Ambar (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				paladin4321 said:
			
		

> Is the 7600GT available in the AGP version??
> my motherboard only supports upto AGP 4X




ya re 7600GT is available in AGp....and is surely backward compatible wid AGP 4x...but idont think u have a good sys to utilise it to the full potential so better a sys upgrade first!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to know who are the ati graphics card dealers in India.Please someone reply.I have selected ATI after a long analysis of both the companies latest Dx10 products and found a major flaw in the geforce 8 series.


----------



## prafulltcs (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have AMD 3000+ and ASUS MOBO A8N-VM, 256MB RAM, 

 I want to upgrade my *RAM*? and add a good *Grfix card* to my system.

 Will u please suggest me a Good RAm configuration and Grafix card ??

 I am plaaning to order it from abroad ..

 Waiting for rplies...

I have AMD 3000+ and ASUS MOBO A8N-VM, 256MB RAM, 

I have read this thread , but very much confused which  Grfix card will suit my system.

 I want to upgrade my *RAM*? and add a good *Grfix card* to my system.

 Will u please suggest me a Good RAm configuration and Grafix card ??

 I am plaaning to order it from abroad ..

 Waiting for rplies...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^if u're into gaming, go in for 1GB ram. i have same mobo as urs so i know that it only supports a max of 400mhz. best is let ur 256mb card go, get 2*512mb identical cards and run in dual channel.
gfx card depends on ur budget. whats urs?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please someone answer my question.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@harvik780 , wrong area to post . ask in hardware contact list.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry,but im a nerd that's why i make mistakes.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I want to know who are the ati graphics card dealers in India.Please someone reply.I have selected ATI after a long analysis of both the companies latest Dx10 products and found a major flaw in the geforce 8 series.



Whats the "FLAW" in Geforce 8 Series?


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

FLAW hmmmmm... i dont find anything wrong with my leadtek 8800gtx.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Chk this out with the latest Forceware driver installed my Zebronics 8600GT got a rating of 5.9 in windows vista expirence!!!*

*READ MORE*


----------



## Who (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey buy another 1 GB ram & you graphics card wil share around 767 MB V- ram , you score will increse alot. Nvidia planted this turbocache feature in there latest forceware drivers.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> hey buy another 1 GB ram & you graphics card wil share around 767 MB V- ram , you score will increse alot. Nvidia planted this turbocache feature in there latest forceware drivers.


 
^^^Exactly,even I noticed that and I have asked a friend in US to get me a couple of 1GB DDR2 800mhz SLI ready modules...lets see if that happens then I guess my score score shud increase even further....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U know now Days 2GB RAM is a must for gaming....i mean smooth gaming!


----------



## svgreatest (Jun 10, 2007)

*Help me!!!*

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/465/21571944kq7.jpg
Hi,
My PC Config is
Intel 915GAV mobo, 512MB RAM, PIV 3GHz, NVidia 7300GS 256MB PCIe Graphics Card. The screenshot shows my problem. When i play graphics intensive games like COD2, my system hangs after some time and my screen becomes as above. Pls help me wid this problem.
Thanks


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am not sure. The card might be overheating


----------



## spikygv (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

probobly yes ( over heating ) , does problem solve after restart ? anyway , try updating the drivers.
I hope u dont hav card frm palit . palit cards usually cause probs .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah Download the latest Drivers from www.nvidia.com for ur graphics card


----------



## svgreatest (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv
No, my card is frm Zebronics. Yeah, the problem ceases when I restart my machine. There isn't much problem when i am doing anything apart from playing games but as soon as i start a game (i.e when i start playing) the problem starts.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it true palit cards give prob. i have a sapphire X1600pro. when i was buying it, i almost went for the palit x1600pro coz its considerably cheaper. but bec of unavailability, i took the sapphire. guess it was a blessing in disguise


----------



## prafulltcs (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^if u're into gaming, go in for 1GB ram. i have same mobo as urs so i know that it only supports a max of 400mhz. best is let ur 256mb card go, get 2*512mb identical cards and run in dual channel.
> gfx card depends on ur budget. whats urs?


Hey budget for 4 grfix is around 10k and 

1GB in Thane @ variety i asked is 2200/- (Transcend...)  i dont kno abt  512MB * 2??

Please suggest me Grfix card, I heard and even read PCI Xpress grafix card are good @ performance and fast too.. so please suggest me one? wat will be cost @ india...and will i find anee diffrence if order it from japan....?? my friend is coming this monthend...


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				prafulltcs said:
			
		

> Hey budget for 4 grfix is around 10k and
> 
> 1GB in Thane @ variety i asked is 2200/- (Transcend...)  i dont kno abt  512MB * 2??
> 
> Please suggest me Grfix card, I heard and even read PCI Xpress grafix card are good @ performance and fast too.. so please suggest me one? wat will be cost @ india...and will i find anee diffrence if order it from japan....?? my friend is coming this monthend...



Yeah dat'll make some diff... had ur friend only been in taiwan, it mus've made a huuuuuuuge diff....

Anyways jus ask him to bring the stuff thru cabin baggage keepin only the card, drivre cds, n cables n ditch the box... If customs find a box in the main luggage, u'll be asked to pay d relevant customs...


----------



## prafulltcs (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gan12320021 said:
			
		

> Yeah dat'll make some diff... had ur friend only been in taiwan, it mus've made a huuuuuuuge diff....
> 
> Anyways jus ask him to bring the stuff thru cabin baggage keepin only the card, drivre cds, n cables n ditch the box... If customs find a box in the main luggage, u'll be asked to pay d relevant customs...



yeah  dats okies...

but will u please suggest me the grafix card that shuld i go 4...??am confused ...bcoz lot of available and am not able to fine good one..


----------



## spikygv (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@svgreatest , ok , does the same prob occur if u alt+tab out of a game.check the temp of the gpu .


----------



## xsreality (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude...........u are not paying attention at all!!!
> 
> Let other people decide :
> 
> ...



Nice discussion there.. but a specific question.. 

I am planning on buying ASUS P5N-E SLi mobo and as it doesnt have on-board grfx, i will have to buy a grfx card.. I was thinking of buying the XFX 8600GT but the above discussions and options have confused me a bit... I have the SLI option too.. so what would be a better option for me? I am into gaming and would want to play NFS Carbon at max settings. 8600GT is hitting hard on my budget, but if its worth it i can go for it.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok... I need to decide upon which GFx card to go for im my lappy which I'll be getting next month.. So can someone help me decide between the following..?
  Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
  NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7400
  ATi Mobility Radeon x1400
ANd what about the memory for these.. I'm really zero when it comes to GFx cards, so consider me a noob here..

One more info.. My laptop will have at least 1GB DDR2 RAM and 120GB HDD.. And I plan to use Windows Vista.. I need the laptop to be able to play recent games decently..


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a good directx 10 grafic card .ihave a budget of 17k...tell me if on waiting for a month or so i can get better thx a lot.
i want my vista gaming xperience to b at arounbd 7 or 8..thx


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go for the 8800 GTS 320MB from Leadtek..gonna cost u around 17-18k


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> Ok... I need to decide upon which GFx card to go for im my lappy which I'll be getting next month.. So can someone help me decide between the following..?
> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
> NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7400
> ATi Mobility Radeon x1400
> ...



No... No.. No... No...
Dun go fer a lap now... pl wait fer nex month... intel's comin with centrino pro;
a better proccy than d prev centrino duo with a better performance in short... 
Gr8 news is nvidia 8 series chips're also gona make it into laps so wait so dat u can even hunt the Dx10 games... 

The fruit of patience's always sweet.. 



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> i want to buy a good directx 10 grafic card .ihave a budget of 17k...tell me if on waiting for a month or so i can get better thx a lot.
> i want my vista gaming xperience to b at arounbd 7 or 8..thx



Den I suppose u wait until Ati comes up with a revamped X2900Xt...
Coz then nVidia will release their G92 cores n then 8 series'd become cheaper...

Now the XFX 8800GTS 320 fetches 17k + taxes...
640 costs 21K + taxes... They'll become cheaper..

Wait dude..

If nuthin else, prices'll definitely come down nex month...



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> Nice discussion there.. but a specific question..
> 
> I am planning on buying ASUS P5N-E SLi mobo and as it doesnt have on-board grfx, i will have to buy a grfx card.. I was thinking of buying the XFX 8600GT but the above discussions and options have confused me a bit... I have the SLI option too.. so what would be a better option for me? I am into gaming and would want to play NFS Carbon at max settings. 8600GT is hitting hard on my budget, but if its worth it i can go for it.



Dats a good mobo... 8600Gt's not a wise option tho... Coz Its jus a entry level 8 series card...

I suggest u wait until the month end and get a 8800GTS coz prices'll def go down... Has to coz Ati labs're workin hard to revamp their competitor 2900XT!!!

Dun think of Sli jus coz u want 20-22 FPS more... Its waste.. Invst in a good card now... Listen...

2X 8600GT in Sli is always low on performance dan a 8800GTs...


----------



## svgreatest (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> @svgreatest , ok , does the same prob occur if u alt+tab out of a game.check the temp of the gpu .


my system hangs, so there's no question alt+tab working


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> No... No.. No... No...
> Dun go fer a lap now... pl wait fer nex month... intel's comin with centrino pro;
> a better proccy than d prev centrino duo with a better performance in short...
> Gr8 news is nvidia 8 series chips're also gona make it into laps so wait so dat u can even hunt the Dx10 games...
> ...


will 8800 gt prices drop???
tell me if i get dx10 card will i be able to get a great gaming rig?????
so finally which card do u suggest???


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> will 8800 gt prices drop???
> tell me if i get dx10 card will i be able to get a great gaming rig?????
> so finally which card do u suggest???



It has to... Wait fer the month end.. We'll know wats in store...
8800GTS both 320 and d 640're good ones...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				prafulltcs said:
			
		

> Hey budget for 4 grfix is around 10k and
> 
> 1GB in Thane @ variety i asked is 2200/- (Transcend...)  i dont kno abt  512MB * 2??
> 
> Please suggest me Grfix card, I heard and even read PCI Xpress grafix card are good @ performance and fast too.. so please suggest me one? wat will be cost @ india...and will i find anee diffrence if order it from japan....?? my friend is coming this monthend...



cool, 10k is ample to get a very good gfx card. obviously pci-express is what u r looking for. ur mobo won't support agp cards and anyways no reason u should go for them.

gfx card - XFX 256mb 8600GT - Rs. 8.5K (if u get it from Japan, which will be cheaper, you will get a 8600GTS within ur budget. in india an XFX 8600GTS costs 12-14K. from japan u should get it under 10k) these cards are Dx10 cards - the latest in the market. you shouldn't have any prob playing games for a long time since Dx10 cards have just come into the market.

a single 512mb transcend RAM module (400mhz - which is what will work on ur mobo) wil cost u Rs. 1.4K here in delhi. (u sure the cost u've given is the cost of a Transcend 1GB 400mhz modules. i think it is the cost of DDR2 - which is relatively cheaper)


----------



## weftr100 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there a good DX10 card for 7k?


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Zebronics 256MB 8600GT for Rs.7900/- been using it for over a month and seems to work fine for me...and meets my requirements...
Note:- My Samsung 19" LCD supports a max resolution of 1440*900 hence dont need anything more than 8600GT and need to learn more from someone whose actually used an 8600GT Dx10 card read a few of my posts in the last page..chk out my system specs here


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 8500GT 5.2k
xfx 8600GT 8.5k


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Help me!!!*



			
				svgreatest said:
			
		

> *img508.imageshack.us/img508/465/21571944kq7.jpg
> Hi,
> My PC Config is
> Intel 915GAV mobo, 512MB RAM, PIV 3GHz, NVidia 7300GS 256MB PCIe Graphics Card. The screenshot shows my problem. When i play graphics intensive games like COD2, my system hangs after some time and my screen becomes as above. Pls help me wid this problem.
> Thanks


hello 
well i think u r doomed allmost.......!!!!!

i faced  similar problem with my graphic card 7300gt as i had my pc run for 2 days for utorrent to download tomb raider...get it repaired as i did as it was under warranty!!!!!


----------



## lambo (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy EVGA 8800GTS 640 MB Superclocked from yantraonline.in for Rs. 28,680/-. Is it a good choice? I have heard at several places (including anandtech.com and tomshardware.com) that EVGA makes very good cards and thats why I want to purchase it. 8800GTS 640MB from other brands in India are more or less costing same and none of them are Overclocked like this EVGA card.


----------



## prafulltcs (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> cool, 10k is ample to get a very good gfx card. obviously pci-express is what u r looking for. ur mobo won't support agp cards and anyways no reason u should go for them.
> 
> gfx card - XFX 256mb 8600GT - Rs. 8.5K (if u get it from Japan, which will be cheaper, you will get a 8600GTS within ur budget. in india an XFX 8600GTS costs 12-14K. from japan u should get it under 10k) these cards are Dx10 cards - the latest in the market. you shouldn't have any prob playing games for a long time since Dx10 cards have just come into the market.
> 
> a single 512mb transcend RAM module (400mhz - which is what will work on ur mobo) wil cost u Rs. 1.4K here in delhi. (u sure the cost u've given is the cost of a Transcend 1GB 400mhz modules. i think it is the cost of DDR2 - which is relatively cheaper)


Hey thnx bonez, 

i am still confused @ grfics card ...bcoz when i searched d net...some QnA marked their points to ATI radeon x1950XT cards rather marking to XFX 8600GTS...and nvidia series...??

 dont kno why its so much confusing to buy graficx card,,,??

yes thats cost of DDR2 RAm, i thnk my prev RAM is same...but dont kno is that virus or RAm whihc makes my system slow...its too slow...but playing games like GTA-sa and NFS underground dosnt feel like system is slow...but in browsing and copying and windows xp feels so slow ...


----------



## weftr100 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> xfx 8500GT 5.2k
> xfx 8600GT 8.5k





			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^^ Zebronics 256MB 8600GT for Rs.7900/- been using it for over a month and seems to work fine for me...and meets my requirements...
> Note:- My Samsung 19" LCD supports a max resolution of 1440*900 hence dont need anything more than 8600GT and need to learn more from someone whose actually used an 8600GT Dx10 card read a few of my posts in the last page..chk out my system specs here


Thanks....I'm a bit confused though. Is the 8500GT good for playing games? Or should I go for the 8600GT? I'm looking for good value for money.
My config is AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ and
ASUS M2N4-SLI Motherboard with DDR2 2 GB 667 Mhz RAM.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@prafulltcs : i wouldn't reccomned u going in for the x1950. it would perform better but it is a directx 9 card. it would be foolish to buy a directx 9 card now that Dx10 cards are available easily and cheap in the market. that way, u will be future proof coz expect the newer games to be based on Dx10.

@weftr100 : obviously the 8600gt will be better than the 8500gt.  its all about a matter of ur budget. if u can afford it go for the 8600, otherwise the 8500. both the cards are meant for gaming. your sys will support any of the two.


----------



## Ambar (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				lambo said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy EVGA 8800GTS 640 MB Superclocked from yantraonline.in for Rs. 28,680/-. Is it a good choice? I have heard at several places (including anandtech.com and tomshardware.com) that EVGA makes very good cards and thats why I want to purchase it. 8800GTS 640MB from other brands in India are more or less costing same and none of them are Overclocked like this EVGA card.



dood before plunging for an 8800 series card make sure u have avery decent cabinet..an know about coolin...coz im using the ASUS 8800 GTS as a trial user an its runiin at idle 65 C...though the load temp does not cross 81 C....i have added 3 fans to the cab....on 120mm for blowin air in fot the proccy...one 80mm for gfx...an another 120mm for suckin hot air out....before this the idle temp used to be around 75 C! na load around 86 c!!!!!!.......load=LOST PANET DX 10 demo highest settings at 1600x1200....for 30 mins!


----------



## lambo (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> dood before plunging for an 8800 series card make sure u have avery decent cabinet..an know about coolin...coz im using the ASUS 8800 GTS as a trial user an its runiin at idle 65 C...though the load temp does not cross 81 C....i have added 3 fans to the cab....on 120mm for blowin air in fot the proccy...one 80mm for gfx...an another 120mm for suckin hot air out....before this the idle temp used to be around 75 C! na load around 86 c!!!!!!.......load=LOST PANET DX 10 demo highest settings at 1600x1200....for 30 mins!



I have already considered cooling options. I can go for Antec or CoolerMAster Cabinet with provision for big fans. Yantraonline guys say they have all Zebronics cabinets too and can arrange for Thermaltake and Apevia cabinets which might be a good option. I just needed a second opinion on my buying decision on this GFX card and which I think seems good.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@LAMBO 
Thats a good choice dude.EVGA is rocking but thing is AFAIK EVGA doesn't have any service centre in INDIA.See all cards are good but my experience says that always buy that thing which might be a costlier but shouldn't have a warranty issue.There are lots & lots of people who are suffering this kind of problem.Although EVGA serves 10 years warranty on 8800(read it somewhere) & excellent performer but i think u should also consider XFX.There's hardly a differnce between their performance.



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> @prafulltcs : i wouldn't reccomned u going in for the x1950. it would perform better but it is a directx 9 card. it would be foolish to buy a directx 9 card now that Dx10 cards are available easily and cheap in the market. that way, u will be future proof coz expect the newer games to be based on Dx10.
> 
> @weftr100 : obviously the 8600gt will be better than the 8500gt.  its all about a matter of ur budget. if u can afford it go for the 8600, otherwise the 8500. both the cards are meant for gaming. your sys will support any of the two.



Ok...one more member of my GANG!Welcome to my world...nigga!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whatever the chipset, xfx and EVGA are market leaders. they're well known for using superior components and lend themselves very well to overclocking, though u obviously wouldn't need to do that

@keith : whats that supposed to mean. which GANG?


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys hw can we run cpu without putting effect on gpu ie when i used utorrent for  2 days my gpu got popped due to heat.is any way to prevent this!!!!!!1


----------



## Ambar (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				lambo said:
			
		

> I have already considered cooling options. I can go for Antec or CoolerMAster Cabinet with provision for big fans. Yantraonline guys say they have all Zebronics cabinets too and can arrange for Thermaltake and Apevia cabinets which might be a good option. I just needed a second opinion on my buying decision on this GFX card and which I think seems good.




dood the antec cab reviewed in this months digit is a great option my friend got it yesterday....an it rocks!!!


----------



## lambo (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> @LAMBO
> Thats a good choice dude.EVGA is rocking but thing is AFAIK EVGA doesn't have any service centre in INDIA.See all cards are good but my experience says that always buy that thing which might be a costlier but shouldn't have a warranty issue.There are lots & lots of people who are suffering this kind of problem.Although EVGA serves 10 years warranty on 8800(read it somewhere) & excellent performer but i think u should also consider XFX.There's hardly a differnce between their performance.



Well, I was thinking of warranty terms too but then again I have been assured by Yantraonline guys that it will be taken care-off by them. I may return the card to them and they will get it replaced by EVGA. Anyhow Rashi provides service for XFX cards in India and their service is pathetic as I have already experienced myself with their XFX card.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> hey guys hw can we run cpu without putting effect on gpu ie when i used utorrent for  2 days my gpu got popped due to heat.is any way to prevent this!!!!!!1



well generally this shouldn't happen. maeybe the cards fan was faulty or something. i leave my sys on for days together and never had such a prob


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so finally can any 1 tell me hw can have the gaming performance up2 "7" ?
i have given my pc config in my signature

my budget is 17000 thx a L T!!!!!


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> so finally can any 1 tell me hw can have the gaming performance up2 "7" ?
> i have given my pc config in my signature
> 
> my budget is 17000 thx a L T!!!!!



Wat do u want actuallY???

An upgrade fer dat price??? Make urself clear...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

by upto 7 do u mean a sys experience rating of 7 in vista


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> so finally can any 1 tell me hw can have the gaming performance up2 "7" ?
> i have given my pc config in my signature
> 
> my budget is 17000 thx a L T!!!!!


 
*What is the Windows Experience Index?*

*windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/supportFiles/global/gl_icon_tip.pngApplies to all editions of Windows Vista. 
Which edition of Windows Vista am I using?

The Windows Experience Index measures the capability of your computer's hardware and software configuration and expresses this measurement as a number called a _base score_. A higher base score generally means that your computer will perform better and faster than a computer with a lower base score, especially when performing more advanced and resource-intensive tasks. 
Each hardware component receives an individual _subscore_. Your computer's base score is determined by the lowest subscore. For example, if the lowest subscore of an individual hardware component is 2.6, then the base score is 2.6. The base score _is not_ an average of the combined subscores.
You can use the base score to confidently buy programs and other software that are matched to your computer's base score. For example, if your computer has a base score of 3.3, then you can confidently purchase any software designed for this version of Windows that requires a computer with a base score of 3 or lower.
*The base scores currently range from 1 to 5.9*. The Windows Experience Index is designed to accommodate advances in computer technology. As hardware speed and performance improves, higher base scores will be introduced. However, the standards for each level of the index stay the same. For example, a computer scored as a 2.8 will remain a 2.8 unless you decide to upgrade the computer's hardware.
*To view your computer's base score*

1. Open Performance Information and Tools by clicking the *Start* button *windowshelp.microsoft.com/QueryWS/GetOpenContent.aspx?assetID=4f6cbd09-148c-4dd8-b1f2-48f232a2fd33&DocumentSet=en-US&RenderKey=XML, clicking *Control Panel*, clicking *System and Maintenance*, and then clicking *Performance Information and Tools*.
2. View the Windows Experience Index base score and subscores for your computer. If you have recently upgraded your hardware and want to find out if your score has changed, click *Update my score*. If you don't see subscores and a base score, click *Score this computer*.




*windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/supportFiles/global/gl_arrow_up_static.gif*About your computer's base score*

The base score represents the overall performance of your system as a whole, based on the capabilities of different parts of your computer, including random access memory (RAM), central processing unit (CPU), hard disk, general graphics performance on the desktop, and 3‑D graphics capability.
Here are general descriptions of the kind of experience you can expect from a computer that receives the following base scores:
•A computer with a base score of 1 or 2 usually has sufficient performance to do most general computing tasks, such as run office productivity applications and search the Internet. However, a computer with this base score is generally not powerful enough to run Windows Aero, or the advanced multimedia experiences that are available with Windows Vista.
•A computer with a base score of 3 is able to run Windows Aero and many new features of Windows Vista at a basic level. Some of the new Windows Vista advanced features might not have all of their functionality available. For example, a machine with a base score of 3 can display the Windows Vista theme at a resolution of 1280 × 1024, but might struggle to run the theme on multiple monitors. Or, it can play digital TV content but might struggle to play High Definition Television (HDTV) content.
•A computer with a base score of 4 or 5 is able to run all new features of Windows Vista with full functionality, and it is able to support high-end, graphics-intensive experiences, such as multiplayer and 3‑D gaming and recording and playback of HDTV content. Computers with a base score of 5 were the highest performing computers available when Windows Vista was released.
If a particular program or Windows Vista experience requires a higher score than your base score, you can upgrade your hardware to meet the necessary base score. If you install new hardware and want to see if you score has changed, click *Update my score*. To view details about the hardware on your computer, click *View and print details*.
*windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/supportFiles/global/gl_arrow_up_static.gif*About your computer's subscore*

The subscores are the result of tests run on the RAM, CPU, hard disk, general desktop graphics, and 3‑D gaming graphics hardware components of your computer. If your base score is not sufficient for a program or Windows Vista experience, you can use the subscores to help you figure out which components you need to upgrade.
The base score is a good indicator of how your computer will perform generally. The subscores can help you understand your computer's level of performance for specific experiences:
•*Office productivity.* If you use your computer almost exclusively for office productivity experiences, such as word processing, spreadsheets, e‑mail, and web browsing, then high subscores in the CPU and memory categories are important. Subscores of 2.0 or higher are usually sufficient in the hard disk, desktop graphics, and 3‑D graphics categories.
•*Gaming and graphic-intensive programs.* If you use your computer for games or programs that are graphic-intensive, such as digital video editing applications or realistic first-person games, then high subscores in the RAM, desktop graphics, and 3‑D gaming graphics categories are important. Subscores of 3.0 or higher are usually sufficient in the CPU and hard disk categories.
•*Media Center experience.* If you use your computer as a media center for advanced multimedia experiences such as recording HDTV programming, then high subscores in the CPU, hard disk, and desktop graphics categories are important. Subscores of 3.0 or higher are usually sufficient in the memory and 3‑D graphics categories.

my system score in Vista 
*4.5* *(* *Determined by lowest subscore )*

*ProcessorIntel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz               5.3 *
*Memory (RAM)1.00 GB                                                                 4.5*
*Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT                                             5.9*
*Gaming graphics 511 MB Total available graphics memory 5.5*
*Primary hard disk *
*26GB Free (35GB Total)                                                               5.4*

*In other news:*

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/81496_3dmark05overclocked.jpgAs aforementioned, the Galaxy 8600GT was clocked at 600/1600 MHz (Core/Memory) at stock, meaning it was factory overclocked. Still we tried overclocking it and were able to put up the clocks to 725/1800 MHz (Core/Memory). That's a 20.8% and a 12.5% boost for the core and memory respectively. 

The 3D Mark 2005 scores also jumped from 10316 points (at stock) to 11227 points. It's almost a 9% boost I the overall performance of the card; decent enough for an already overclocked card. In effect, it reached nearly the 8600GTS level at default. Good one this card is. 

*Conclusion* 

The Galaxy GeForce 8600GT 256 MB graphics card is available for Rs. 8900/- with a 3-year warranty. Overall it's a good performer; better than the midrange cards of the previous generation. Also it performs nearly as good as the 8600GTS. Guess the common sense approach of using unified shaders is gonna start to pay off. If you are looking for a good card under 10K, this one's for you. 

Source​


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^nice info


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi all

plz suggest an AGP slot graphics card,budget around 4K.


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am going to buy 8800 gtx xfx 762mb of 40000..is it gud????

can any 1 xplain to me what is overclocking??
plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> i am going to buy 8800 gtx xfx 762mb of 40000..is it gud????
> 
> can any 1 xplain to me what is overclocking??
> plzzzzzzzzz



buy from leadtek they come around 34000,i bought it for 35500 last two months back.yes they are really good if u have high system with minimum 19 inch tft monitor ofcourse windows vista os
use rivatuner for overclocking


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> buy from leadtek they come around 34000,i bought it for 35500 last two months back.yes they are really good if u have high system with minimum 19 inch tft monitor ofcourse windows vista os
> use rivatuner for overclocking


xfx is better for heating problems...
whats overclocking???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> i am going to buy 8800 gtx xfx 762mb of 40000..is it gud????
> 
> can any 1 xplain to me what is overclocking??
> plzzzzzzzzz



By the way its 768MB but also it's really costly.
The 8800 GTX will cost around 32 K & not more than that depends upon ur dealer.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> xfx is better for heating problems...
> whats overclocking???



who says? xfx makes lot of noise and its damn costly just see the difference between normal and xxx version of xfx8800gtx.overclocking is something that you increase/force manufacturing speed of component like cpu,motherboard,graphic card at your OWN RISK.if something goes wrong your machine is history and no warranty.while overclocking you should see that u have better cpu,gpu fans from zalman co or whichever reputed co.above all a sold cabinet with atleast 2 side intake fans and two(120mm) outake fan


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

overclocking is basically making ur gfx card perform better than it is built to. this immediately voids ur warranty and should be done at your own risk. with an 8800gtx, u really don't need to overclock since it already is very powerfull, and unless u have a very cool sys and a gfxcard cooler, don't expect great results from overclocking. it will just increase performance marginally. if u do plan to overclock, its good to take an xfx card. though they come at a premium, they use sturdy components and lend themselves well to overclocking. use rivatuner to overclock, its the best software. 

overclocking is done by increasing the ram freq. this should be done in small increments and tested for stability (by running a stress test / playing an intensive game etc. for a couple of hours) thoroughly. if perfectly stable, increase further. if any signs of instability or overheating, immediately switch to a lower freq. and be content with that. remember, it voids ur warranty and if not done carefully, you can toast ur 40K gfx card


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> overclocking is basically making ur gfx card perform better than it is built to. this immediately voids ur warranty and should be done at your own risk. with an 8800gtx, u really don't need to overclock since it already is very powerfull, and unless u have a very cool sys and a gfxcard cooler, don't expect great results from overclocking. it will just increase performance marginally. if u do plan to overclock, its good to take an xfx card. though they come at a premium, they use sturdy components and lend themselves well to overclocking. use rivatuner to overclock, its the best software.
> 
> overclocking is done by increasing the ram freq. this should be done in small increments and tested for stability (by running a stress test / playing an intensive game etc. for a couple of hours) thoroughly. if perfectly stable, increase further. if any signs of instability or overheating, immediately switch to a lower freq. and be content with that. remember, it voids ur warranty and if not done carefully, you can toast ur 40K gfx card


 

is it in our hands whether we want to overclock or not????

frm where to disable it????


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> is it in our hands whether we want to overclock or not????
> 
> frm where to disable it????



Yes Mr. Noob....

Its upto us to decide if we want to o'clock or not....

If yer gettin a GTX then u wudn want to o'clock ur card coz its already d best...

BTW prepare fer some tough cooling solutions and a spacious cab if yer plannin to buy d GTX...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Yes Mr. Noob....
> 
> Its upto us to decide if we want to o'clock or not....
> 
> ...


 
what power supply will i need????

and i am having crt monitor ..will it work ....

on a site  i read that u need to attach both wires to make it boot thru it<>>>>.......????????


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> what power supply will i need????
> 
> and i am having crt monitor ..will it work ....
> 
> on a site  i read that u need to attach both wires to make it boot thru it<>>>>.......????????



PSu fer 8800GTX mus be minimum 500W... Go fer 600W to ensure future expandability and better stability...

Look fer d total amperage in d dual 12v lines... 
[Grrr... Noob, look here...] 
It'll be like 12v1-17A;12v2-17A like dat.... So net is 34A and min reqd fer 8800GTX is 30A.... So it'll work...

All latest cards hav 2 DVI ports with 2 DVI-to-Analog convertors...
So ur CRT will work no prob...

Yupp.. The 8800GTX mus be powered with 2 6-pin PCI-E connectors... The cards come with 2 molex-to-PCI-E connectors...

OK???


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

noone answered to me


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> [Grrr... Noob, look here...]



Stop Doing it to him!
Just because u know about the topic doesn't mean u keep on humiliating him.
U were also a NOOB time ago....Its not the thing that u 've been packed with this kinda knowlidge from u mama's womb!!!
Atleast u gotta say it with some respect!
Like it always said GIVE RESPECT & GET RESPECT.
If u are so bugged up from his questions then i say please do not answer them.
U are supposed to share ur skills with others not to behave like a jerk!!!!!!

And for u *niraj* yes u gonna need a bigger but a quality power supply as *gannu__rox *said but not the ordinary one.Always buy a branded PSU.
Also it depends on the overclocking capabilities or the limit that u overclock ur system.I mean people also buy 1000 Watt PSU just to make their system break barriers.
Overclocking generates lot of heat so the cooling solution is also a crutial part.There are lot more things but here is a guide to make u understand about the process
*www.overclockers.com/articles740/


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ny AGP slot graphics card??budget 4K.plz reply.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Stop Doing it to him!
> Just because u know about the topic doesn't mean u keep on humiliating him.
> U were also a NOOB time ago....Its not the thing that u 've been packed with this kinda knowlidge from u mama's womb!!!
> Atleast u gotta say it with some respect!
> ...



Dood...

U keep ur mouth shut alrite???
U're not his big bro or somethin??? Or the grt Mr.Rights here....

If he has a problem let him deal with me...

N ur not my dad or someone talkin of ****-a$$ womb k???

I've given replies to his queries n if its a pain in ur a$$, do somethin to chill out....

Want some more respect??? Yeah straighto.. Will giv u some if in need...



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> ny AGP slot graphics card??budget 4K.plz reply.



Hmmm..

AGP's gettin outdated n since its not the mainstrm... Its bound to be costlier...

U can get a 2nd hand & series chip like 7300GT fer 4k...

But a first hand 7300GT PCI-E fetches only abt 4.5k!!!

Try gettin a 2nd hand card... Which of corz's under wrnty...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Dood...
> 
> U keep ur mouth shut alrite???
> U're not his big bro or somethin??? Or the grt Mr.Rights here....
> ...



Looks like someone needs to learn some manners!
See thing is he is not asking u so if u are his bro or whatever take him home & do whatever u wanna do,but not in here because there are other people too.
And regarding shutting up...well i think nobody needs u so u better watch ur mouth when u talk to someone like that!
There is no space for such kinda language.
There are many others who can help him out....nobody needs u!
So why don't u shut ur PIE HOLE & keep ur thoughts with u.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cool down guyz.
we r here to help each other out,not to shout at each other.
plz dont do so.it ll affect everyone.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> cool down guyz.
> we r here to help each other out,not to shout at each other.
> plz dont do so.it ll affect everyone.


For a Card around 4000, I will suggest you Geofroce FX 5600........but its outdated. I wanted to buy a 256MB AGP card....The only card I found was FX 5200..........Its the worst

I will suggest you nvidia geforce 6600.....about 4500 if you an get it.........You can only get it from Asus or Leadtek

Or if you want the best performance go for ATI X1300 AGP.........It will be hard to find...It will be about 5,500............but will give you very good performance


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> For a Card around 4000, I will suggest you Geofroce FX 5600........but its outdated. I wanted to buy a 256MB AGP card....The only card I found was FX 5200..........Its the worst
> 
> I will suggest you nvidia geforce 6600.....about 4500 if you an get it.........You can only get it from Asus or Leadtek
> 
> Or if you want the best performance go for ATI X1300 AGP.........It will be hard to find...It will be about 5,500............but will give you very good performance



thnx for ur help.i ll try to find out the 6600 n ati one.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys!There is a huge rumor that nVidia will launch the 8300 or 8400 series shortly.so the suggestion is wait for it or the 8500 GT is also for somewhat between 5-6K.That should be a better option according to me if u add some more green to ur budget rather than 6600, if the card is available in AGP version.


----------



## anispace (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok which are the latest DX10 cards available in Mumbai? need something below 6k.. how much does the geforce 8500 cost?


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				anispace said:
			
		

> ok which are the latest DX10 cards available in Mumbai? need something below 6k.. how much does the geforce 8500 cost?



Der u're... 

D 8500GT 256 costs less than 6k...

I remember Rashi stocks dat n they quoted me a price fer 5k + taxes...


----------



## anispace (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how bout the brands xfx,galaxy which is better? galaxy seems to be the new one never heard of it.. how good r galaxy cards?


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ galaxies're OEM manufacturers like sparkle...  Heard of but still d card may( or may not!!!) perform @ par with brands like XFX, ASUS etc...

Why galaxy??? Which card're u preferin??? D XFX ones retail good VFM ones...


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Der u're...
> 
> D 8500GT 256 costs less than 6k...
> 
> ...


 
@ gannu_rox : this is an open forum plz try to abide by the rules and ethics


----------



## xbonez (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^temperatures are getting quite high. looks like we need some cooling solutions


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^temperatures are getting quite high. looks like we need some cooling solutions


plz post ur query in the thread "overheating problems"


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No thanx... Bot a Thermalrights 120 Extreme with Antec 120mm tricool fan...

Tat shud help... Temps gone low now...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> No thanx... Bot a Thermalrights 120 Extreme with Antec 120mm tricool fan...
> 
> Tat shud help... Temps gone low now...


 

so is it over ?????

pal yes i think managing and keeping tis forum clean is our readers job....

well yes i did mind up ur talks n plzz frm now no fights and blahh balahh again 


ok mr""ALL (k)NO(wledge)"  tell  me what r cooling solutions for a hot pc????


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> what r cooling solutions for a hot pc????



Like wat??? 

Hot in d sense??? wat do u wanna cool??? D cpu or the gfx or the pc as such???

Or is dat quest li'l unintentional???


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Like wat???
> 
> Hot in d sense??? wat do u wanna cool??? D cpu or the gfx or the pc as such???
> 
> Or is dat quest li'l unintentional???


i lost my previous card due to overheating  and wud nt like to loose this also

any cooling solutions in a cheap budget!!!


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> i lost my previous card due to overheating  and wud nt like to loose this also
> 
> any cooling solutions in a cheap budget!!!



Well...

Hw did u lose ur card like dat??? Tried extreme overcolockin??? 

Usually cards dat come with stock coolers can handle normal usage..

Well fer case cooling; 
Hav a Inlet case fan (120mm/80mm) in d front(If ur cabby supports it);
A 120mm side fan or 2 80mm side fans fer inlet positioned adjacent to wher d gfx card's seated...
A 120mm exhaust...

Fans frm Coolermaster; Glacialtech cost cheaper... Whereas Antecs, Panaflo, Scythe, Delta cost cheaper n availability is an issue here...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i can play doom3,farcry,nfsmw etc etc bt not cs1.6.machine hanging completely after 4-6 rounds n then all graphics gone.


----------



## Ambar (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> i can play doom3,farcry,nfsmw etc etc bt not cs1.6.machine hanging completely after 4-6 rounds n then all graphics gone.


dood in ur case i think ur procy is over heatin....try openin the cab an then layin ...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> Hw did u lose ur card like dat??? Tried extreme overcolockin???
> 
> ...


 
 ok man that problem  is ok nw bt u have to answer this question fast plzzzz quick help needed..........
can i run my card on 450w power supply for 3 days?????

if yes will it affect my card????


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Well if u're PSU is frm reputed brands (read Antec and d like...) whose amperage on 12v rails're good enuf, dis PSU mite jus be needed... 

Not fer 3 days, fer a lifetime....

Like 18-20A on 12v rail....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ yeah absolutely right.All u need a nice brand of PSU.The few names are ANTEC, COOLER MASTER, THERMALTAKE, OCZ, CORSAIR etc.
Always rely on the value for money.They say that the branded PSU is costly but they are  better performers than the local ones.U know u can also have a 600 watt(LOCAL) PSU for a price of 350 Watt(BRANDED) but the thing is the branded is better performer.I also got a NAVTECH PSU with my cabbi but i sold that the very next day i bought the system & bought a Cooler Master.
Like *Gannu* said the 12 Volts rail & 18-20 Amperes.All those local PSU's must be 500 - 600 watt but they are not 12 V rail.
Just keep this in mind.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> All those local PSU's must be 500 - 600 watt but they are not 12 V rail.



i have two SMPS(codegin) first one in P-III 350watt 12 V rail and 17 Ampere and second in my C2D(ODSY i think its local) 550 watt 12 v rail and produce 15 Ampere.i think there r few  SMPS which r not having 12 V rail but only there is difference of watt if in local brand SMPS is 500 watt  so its actual watt is about 350  watt and its written in back (in my SMPS ) but in other hand branded is 350 watt so its produces 340 or 350 watt


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which the good and cheapest graphic card avilable and @ what cost?



Also if i install graphic card then will i hav to off on board graphics?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

perhaps geforce6200 - 1.9k or geforce8500gt - 6k. what do u want the graphic card for ? and wats ur budget ? yes , onboard will turn off ( except maybe when   u r using multimonitor support ) .in some mobos u may hav to switch off noboard manually in the bios . in other mobo's , once u insert a card , onboard is automatically switched off.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> dood in ur case i think ur procy is over heatin....try openin the cab an then layin ...


 
procy temp below 55C
dont think its too high


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Well I hav a Powersafe PSU bot last year fer 5k...

600W.. 22a on dual 12v rails... So 44 total... can run 8800Gtx and many of its future brethrens but not in Sli tho...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Well I hav a Powersafe PSU bot last year fer 5k...
> 
> 600W.. 22a on dual 12v rails... So 44 total... can run 8800Gtx and many of its future brethrens but not in Sli tho...


 
your suggested corsair 620 not available in kolkata.
plz reply to my posts in the thread "hardware prices n quotes".


----------



## xbonez (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> Which the good and cheapest graphic card avilable and @ what cost?
> 
> 
> 
> Also if i install graphic card then will i hav to off on board graphics?



look for th 7300le or 6200. they're alright for very casual gaming, though you won't be able to enjoy any new game in full glory.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> i have two SMPS(codegin) first one in P-III 350watt 12 V rail and 17 Ampere and second in my C2D(ODSY i think its local) 550 watt 12 v rail and produce 15 Ampere.i think there r few  SMPS which r not having 12 V rail but only there is difference of watt if in local brand SMPS is 500 watt  so its actual watt is about 350  watt and its written in back (in my SMPS ) but in other hand branded is 350 watt so its produces 340 or 350 watt



Its all about efficiency bro. U might have seen it on the PSUs that 70% or 80% efficient. so if a PSU is of 350 watts & it is 70% efficient then it will give u 245 Watts.
I have a 430 Watts Cooler Master Extreme & its written that its peak is 430 Watts. But actually its 400 Watts.

No power supply is 100 % efficient!


----------



## vickyiori (Jun 23, 2007)

*A good graphics card*

Hi all,

I'm new here. I've a system with Intel D102 motherboard and it supports PCI-E graphics.

I'm looking to buy a graphic card which can play the current games with ease and in full details, and the coming one like Crysis.

I've a budget of 7K.

Thanks.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*keith_j_snyder2*   i know power supply is not efficient 100%.but i am telling about rail 





> All those local PSU's must be 500 - 600 watt but they are not 12 V rail.


 mostly all the local PSU having 12 rail


----------



## xbonez (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: A good graphics card*



			
				vickyiori said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. I've a system with Intel D102 motherboard and it supports PCI-E graphics.
> 
> ...


nvidia 8500gt 512mb - rs 6300
nvidia 8600gt 256mb - rs 7800 (if u can stretch ur budget)


----------



## spikygv (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a psu of 450watt frm a brand i dont know . i was buying geforce8600gt. i dont intend on overclocking atleast until games become unplayable on this card.
i want to know if this psu is enough or if i need a new one.
the details of the current psu are :-
3.3v- 14A
5v-20A
12v-10A


----------



## monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> i have a psu of 450watt frm a brand i dont know . i was buying geforce8600gt. i dont intend on overclocking atleast until games become unplayable on this card.
> i want to know if this psu is enough or if i need a new one.
> the details of the current psu are :-
> 3.3v- 14A
> ...



Your PSU is probably a local one as it gives only 10A on 12V. My Antec 450 Watt PSU provides 25A on 12V rail. I think you will have to go for better PSU.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much do i need ?


----------



## monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Use this tool for your power requirements: *www.extreme.outervision.com/powercalc.jsp

And opt for Min. of 25A (its just minimum - anything above it would be preferred) on 12V rail.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks.

thanks . it says i need 363 watt . what do i do ?


----------



## entrana (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I live in kolkata and i want to know where i can find graphic card dealers of xfx, asus, ati and nvidia. im near ultadanga so anywhere near that would be great

one more thing i have a compaq presario sr1732il and i want to know what graphic card it can support i mean like graphic cards have power requirements so what graphics card can i install. how to know how much watts my pc has thanks guys URGENT OR I WILL COMMIT SUICIDE IF I CANT PLAY OBLIVION ON FULL GRAPHICS
email is
commandoayush@gmail.com


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> I live in kolkata and i want to know where i can find graphic card dealers of xfx, asus, ati and nvidia. im near ultadanga so anywhere near that would be great
> 
> one more thing i have a compaq presario sr1732il and i want to know what graphic card it can support i mean like graphic cards have power requirements so what graphics card can i install. how to know how much watts my pc has thanks guys URGENT OR I WILL COMMIT SUICIDE IF I CANT PLAY OBLIVION ON FULL GRAPHICS
> email is
> commandoayush@gmail.com



Heh he... 

Then u better start preparin fer one rito...

Ever wondered wat it takes to run Oblivion @ all eye-candies turned on???
HDR... Aniso Filter... Anti-aliasin... Shadows... Heh he...

Not with ur compaq thingie n even if u invest in a 8800GTX  card..

It wudn fit in dat tiny case... So u'll hafta invest in a new one...

And u'll hafta change ur local PSU to a mighty 450W +...

And u're existin CPU mite bottleneck d card...

Ur mobo wont support a newer one perhaps...

Mite need to change d RAM as well...

Heh he... So to sum it up... U jus opened d Pandora's box..

Better watch d SAW trilogy n decide hws it gona be.... 

PS: Rashi peripherals fer XFX n ASUS... Ph.22153364



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> thanks . it says i need 363 watt . what do i do ?



Get urself a 500W PSU frm brands like Antec, coolermaster, Powersafe etc..

Well calculations say 363W fer sure... but do count in d no. of fans u're gona invest n d upgradability option in mind so dat u needn change ur PSU very often....

Prepare to shell out somethin in d range of 4-5k...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> thanks . it says i need 363 watt . what do i do ?



I think u should try the card on ur current PSU. If it works u don't need to change the PSU. IF not...feel free to go for ANTEC,CM, Corsair, Powersafe etc.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any comparisons between *8600 GTS in SLI* vs *single 8800 GTS 320 MB*? 

Price wise there is barely any difference, but isn't SLI supposed to improve performance(256x2 = 512 MB of 2 8600 GTS vs 320 MB of 8800 GTS) ?

The forums on the net have differing views.


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys advise me and whats a psu and how to change it anyways and how much will good graphics card and 2gb ram cost me


----------



## spikygv (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks , u guys . i'll put the card(i'm getting it tomorrow . .) and try playing carbon at max settings , if it runs fine for a few hours , then i'll keep the existing one . otherwise ,sice my budget is limited i'll go for VIP or powersafe .

now , if the psu isnt enough , what wud happen , will the computer simply power down abruptly . will thr be any damage to the hardware ? what shud i expect ?

@entrana , psu=power supply unit . its also called smps=switch mode power supply . if u're using the psu came with the cabinet , i dont think u can change it . u'll have to go for a new cabinet too . if not , its a simple job , just removing and re-plugging wires and screws . 2 * 1gb = 2 * 1.8k = 3.6 k
. graphics cards are available for various budgets , wats ur budget ?. if u can prevent suicide for a month or two , wait for the radeon hd 2600 series to arrive . of if u got a lot of money , say 20k then go for geforce 8800GTS and a psu that was mentioned in one of the posts here .
else u can go for 8500gt-6k or 8600gt-8.5k or 8600gts- i think 12.5k


----------



## shashank4u (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also foxcomm has released DX 10 graphics card below 5000 Rs dont know about its availability in India though.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ The 8 series will be priced cheaper if u can delay ur suicide till July end...



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> now , if the psu isnt enough , what wud happen , will the computer simply power down abruptly . will thr be any damage to the hardware ? what shud i expect ?



Nope...

I've heard a case wher d card ( A 6600gt) blew...

Dunno if everyone'd end up like dat...

Why take a risk dood???

Buy a Powersafe PSU fer 3-4k n invest in a good card....

U shud expect d unxpected wen u do such things...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@morpheous
yup thts rite.bt most of the people say 2 8600gts in sli cant come even closer in performance when compared to a single 8800gts 320 mb.

must be depending on the gpus.

i wonder whts the use of sli then unless n until u hv a really huge monitor to support tht kinda awsome resolution.

@entrana

u can contact Mr. Vikash Agarwal for xfx needs 9830081700


----------



## spikygv (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

fine . i'll buy new one .


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

im trying to delay my suicide to november because thats when my dads coming from the philippines and hopefully will spare me from my death
so let me get this straight
i need
a.new cabinet
b. new mother board
c. 2 gb ram
d.graphics card( suggest me up to 6.5k or 7)
e. i dont know but something more i guess  which probably sums up to a new pc
do i HAVE to get a new motherboard

one more thing where to buy these stuff i mean ALL of these stuff and can u tell me the brand names like what name of ram and stuff thx


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Xfx 8800 Gtx Xxx Extreme Version Video Card Nvidia 768mPrice: US $245. 00 Specifications GPU / VPUh NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX Maximum Resolution2560 x >>> 
Kamatsutech 
Singapore  

now wht is tht??

*www.alibaba.com/trade/search?Type=...uct_en&CatId=707&srchLocation=&srchYearMonth=


----------



## Ambar (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

holy ****!!!! @BULZZI its gotta be a typo  ....its too gr8 to be true man....if its fr real im getiing 3 of these right now!!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^gotta be a typo, but anyways order it. what if its not a typo? and if it is, they might give u some compensation, or maybe a gift cheque...


----------



## Ambar (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

have placed orders for 2 ....as was about to get the BFG one frm US for 25k...if this turns out to be tru then  im gonna bridge them in SLI mode   ....itz gonna be ausome!!!!


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Well let us know coz even M plannin to invest in d same...


----------



## entrana (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

reply fast guys need to decide fast my dad agreed on my enhancements

one more thing i better post everything i have too
2* 512 mb ram
intel pentium 4 3.06 ghz
windows xp 32 bit sp2
realtek hd audio output


----------



## spikygv (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what exactly is ur budget ???& what do u want to "enhance" ?  if its only a g-card u want & the budget is 7k as u told in ur prev post , then extend it a bit and get geforce 8600gt ( 8k ).or wait till july 22 so that amd cards may be released . u can go for more ram ( 2gb as well ) .


----------



## Phalanx (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> im trying to delay my suicide to november because thats when my dads coming from the philippines and hopefully will spare me from my death
> so let me get this straight
> i need
> a.new cabinet
> ...


 
As far as graphics Card is concerned go for XFX 8600GT... It costs 7K in bangalore... I bought it 3 weeks ago... You might get it for a lesser price too... Its a PCI-E card, so make sure your motherboard supports it...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

helpppppppp......   
plzzzzzz   
i got graphx card 88oo gtx xxx nw ,i need a power supply of 600w with 2x6 pin supply


plz give me full contact of any supplier.....plzzzzz helppppp.........i am frustrated with my vendor....
frm month he has nt been able to find any.....
any help close to punjab is favourable........


thx a lot pals.....


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Heh heh... Dats an XFX if M not wrong... Get a Corsair 620W PSU or the Antecs...

D bad news is XFX wont bundle the power connectors coz they xpect the users to hav a Good PSU... So U cant look fer cheaper PSUs like POwersafe which bundles jus one 6pin PCI-E conn with their 600w supply...

Get the Antecs or Corsairs...

^^BTW hw much fer the card???


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^^ Heh heh... Dats an XFX if M not wrong... Get a Corsair 620W PSU or the Antecs...
> 
> D bad news is XFX wont bundle the power connectors coz they xpect the users to hav a Good PSU... So U cant look fer cheaper PSUs like POwersafe which bundles jus one 6pin PCI-E conn with their 600w supply...
> 
> ...


plzz help yaar i am in dilemma.....
plzzzzzzz


i ready to pay 4000 evn


help plzzzz


give me contact of any type of vendor8)


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so guys im extending budget to 8600 gt and im gonan buy it in november and my motherboard supports pci express ( not sure about 16x) so that means ittl work right(maybe)
just need to change my psu to a mighy i dont know what any advices 
guys im thinking of getting that antec p900 cooling case thingee so does it include a mighty power unit or it doesent one more thing ,, anything else that i have to get for my oblivion madness
guys i dont think i wanna invest in a new case but do i have too because my case has 1 fan and 8600gt runs hot and guys how to change psu after u buy it and how to change psu if im not gonna invest in a new case
guys recommend me a case that will work with my compaq presario sr1732il motherboard and has power supply for 8600gt(or tell me if i would need another mother board please guys i have a budget u know)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
u can keep ur current cabby and u just need to upgrade ur PSU. A 450w or 500w from powersafe has gud value for money and is more than enuf for an 8600GT.
and an 8600GT isn't that HOT. Its a mid range card and u dun need any mighty cabbys of power supplies to run it. In power consumption, its efficient than the power miser 7600GT.
U just add some 80mm fans in ur cabby.


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

advice me guys please and my current mother board(found it rc-410m) IS compatible with my card because it says pci express in bold letters on the motherboard.how to change a psu because it has a lot of wires and stuff and wat if the psu wont fit in my case what to guys any other case where my rc-410m motherboard can fit(rc-410m from compaq presario sr1732il) guys for my case my motherboard shows like these from the back *h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportDocument/c00638516/c00638520.jpg and the full motherboard is at *h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00638516
advise a case with a mighty power please


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> i ready to pay 4000 evn



I dont think 4000 mite be sufficient to get any ANtecs or Corsairs... U may get a powersafe 600w with sufficient amperage on dual 12v rails but u'll hafta add another 6pin PCI-E to 2 4-pin molex connector other than d additional one dat comes with d PSU...


----------



## Stalker (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 4k bucks, u can go for  Cooler Master ExtremePower 600W


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> For 4k bucks, u can go for Cooler Master ExtremePower 600W


 

thx for replying man ...bt even can search for that.... 


bt my problem is where to buy that


----------



## Ambar (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

contact SMC international in your city for coller master


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> thx for replying man ...bt even can search for that....
> 
> 
> bt my problem is where to buy that



Where exactly are u from?

SMC International (Nehru Place,New Delhi) 
Call them @ 09810026658 and talk to Himanshu.


----------



## entrana (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

help please see my message on top

guys need case motherboard is MSI rc-410m need case with psu
or just need psu tell me brand 600watts with good cool

guys need case motherboard is MSI rc-410m need case with psu
or just need psu tell me brand 600watts with good cool
will 4gb ram run on mine im gonna get 4gb ram from abroad

guys do any of u want a 2bgram in 1 chip my dads bringing it from abroad if anyone wants post here only in kolkata its 6000 per piece


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey man i need help

actually i have got the graphic card 8800gtx xxx 768 mb but vista gaming and graphics wxperience is coming out to b 1 !!!!!
  

in device manager the video device is "vga controller"


can any 1 help///.......  i want to tell u that there is a topic\post in this forum which stated the same problem....can any 1 search and give me its link????
i am at cafe so thx bro for any kind of help.......thx a lot


----------



## spikygv (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think u havent installed drivers . probobly they arent on ur drivers CD . download them frm ur manufacturers website ( for vista ) . i bought 8600GT and in vista it gave a rating of 1 . the drivers werent on the drivers CD . i downloaded them and voila i got rating of 5.2


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> i think u havent installed drivers . probobly they arent on ur drivers CD . download them frm ur manufacturers website ( for vista ) . i bought 8600GT and in vista it gave a rating of 1 . the drivers werent on the drivers CD . i downloaded them and voila i got rating of 5.2


 
^^^ that's low score..try to install this driver the Vista Experience Index shud go up....coz my 8600GT gives me a full rating of 5.9 using the forceware 158.22 drivers on Vista 32bit


----------



## spikygv (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry . i thought of riting 5+ as i dint exactly notice it ( or rather remember it ). i downloaded the same drivers yesterday .(i downloaded frm xfxforce.com) . ya, now i saw it was 5.9 for me too. the other one relating to graphics was 5.5 or something ( oh **** , i forgot again !! ) .

But , the drivers i got r not WHQL certified i guess. coz dxdiag showed that the drivers are not digitally signed . and dxdiag shows ddi version : 9Ex . wats that ? isnt it suppose to say 10 ? what abt u ? are those drivers WHQL certified (check in dxdiag , now i dont beleive xfxforce.com )


----------



## Stalker (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> hey man i need help
> 
> actually i have got the graphic card 8800gtx xxx 768 mb but vista gaming and graphics wxperience is coming out to b 1 !!!!!
> 
> ...


yup...download drivers from ur gfx card manufactures website or from www.nvidia.com
*www.nvidia.com......but but weren't u given a driver cd


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*hey help needed 1ce again.....nw problem is vid my motherborad ...pci xpress slot....*

read the dreadful story........

*stage1*

i got 7300gt , got vista ultimate and then pop up the dreadful *blue screen* started coming at the place where v have to enter our name......later stages i thot that can b due to ram conflicts.... i got that changed ..... bt nothing happened ....after some time i uninstalled vista and vas back to xp .... bt the story wasnt over...later stage of xp i starrted getting blue and red lines all over my screen.........


*2nd stage*

i got my grphcs card faulty vich was faulty,,,,,,,,,,,and gt 8800gtx xxx 768mb and then came prblem of finding the power supply vendor ..after moaning at forum i gt the place and gt the psu of coooler master and went home to c my rig working wid vista 1st time


in the place where we enter our password to enter the os
there is flickering and nt the *blue screen*


bt as soon as i click to upgarde my basic score which is 1(yet another problem)
i get _*blue screen*_ or if i play any game eg spiderman3 i get that _*blue screen....physical dump*_ *memory....*
i tried changing ram bt doesnt help....howver windows xp is fine.......
......bt again the blue screen......


can any 1 tell me whats this !!!!!!

thx for patient reading


----------



## entrana (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cant anyone help me out naauu please


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> help please see my message on top
> 
> guys need case motherboard is MSI rc-410m need case with psu
> or just need psu tell me brand 600watts with good cool
> ...


 
go for corsair hx 620 watt or antec trio 650watt 
abt the ram,whts the company??plz let me know.

for corsair - tirupathi computers
                 11 robert street,1st floor
                  kolkata 700012
PHONE -       (033-22251192/93)
for antec - alphatech 
                G-48 KAMALALAYA APPARTMENT
                156A LENIN SARANI
                KOLKATA - 700013
PHONE -      (033-22157901)


----------



## spikygv (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@niranjan , check ur card on another system .i dont have any ideas , sorry.

i have a strange problem . i got my new  xfx 8600gt yesterday . all is well . i downloaded ntune and it is showing the card's temp is 95 C if suddenly alt-tab out of a game and it suddenly drops within a second to 80C and 74C and in 10 seconds to 68C . wats wrong ? i dont see any graphical errors & no problemo at all . 

i am having a small problem of pc restarting but i'm sure it aint related to this , its teh problem with the ups which i am replacing shortly and this cannot be problem connected to the card coz it used to happen earlier aswell whenever there is power outage...

neway, where can i get WHQL logo'd drivers for winxp ?

ps , any soft for monitoring temp. other than ntune and is that ntune reliable coz the cabinet wasnt that hot (it was hotter when compared when i didnt have the card and using onboard . but i dont think it was so hot that i cudnt touch it.)


----------



## shiva1165 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanna graphics card tht can play the lastest games with all the settings set to max or highest but only at the resokution of 1024@786......so i gues i dun need a very powerful graphics card cause of the average resolution....any helppp r a site wich has the information....guy..oh and how much will it cost..or a site wich has the information..thankzzzz


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> @niranjan , check ur card on another system .i dont have any ideas , sorry.
> 
> i have a strange problem . i got my new  xfx 8600gt yesterday . all is well . i downloaded ntune and it is showing the card's temp is 95 C if suddenly alt-tab out of a game and it suddenly drops within a second to 80C and 74C and in 10 seconds to 68C . wats wrong ? i dont see any graphical errors & no problemo at all .
> 
> ...



95c is no card killing temperature, and what's happening in ur case is temp is rising when it's rendering, which is normal. But I would still prefer lower temperatures, check airflow in ur case. tems in 70's & low 80's on load are rather pleasant


----------



## spikygv (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok . thanks . how do i check airflow ?and how do i reduce that to 80 and 70. .


----------



## entrana (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont know the 2gb ram chip company but its probably good cuz im buying from abroad

whats a good quad sli motherboard in india which supports 64bit


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shiva1165 said:
			
		

> i wanna graphics card tht can play the lastest games with all the settings set to max or highest but only at the resokution of 1024@786......so i gues i dun need a very powerful graphics card cause of the average resolution....any helppp r a site wich has the information....guy..oh and how much will it cost..or a site wich has the information..thankzzzz


 
Go for the XFX 8600GT.... It will surely play the latest games at 1024 res with most of the settings set to max... I have played STALKER @ 1024 res with HDR on, AA and AF @ ~50% and the game was very playable... But how well its going to perform in upcoming titles, I am not sure... You might jus be able to play the upcoming games at a similar setting if you have a high end system...It was priced at around 7K a month ago in Bangalore...You might get one for a lesser price now...


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys one thing I would like to knw frm whoever owns a 8series card did u guys notice that 3dmark scores before 3dmark2005 are much lower on these cards compared to wat can be achieved on a 7series or lower card...
this is wat I got on my stock system


----------



## almighty (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi frnds
yesterday i installed Vista Ultimate...
it's running smoothly but not able to see aero effect
My Graphic card id NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000(128 mb)
what is the prob? i am not able to see aero effect?
how can i update the driver for it...i searched on nvidea's site but not able to find any thing related to vista... may be i don know much how to select the appropriate driver
can any one plz guide me


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^sorry buddy upgrade time...ur gfx card wont support aero expirence

*Requirements:*
Microsoft has listed the following requirements for what they call a Vista Premium Ready PC. A PC that meets or exceeds these requirements will be able to use the new Aero technologies.

a 1 GHz 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor 
1 gigabyte of system memory 
a DirectX 9 compatible graphics processor, with a Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) driver, and a minimum of 64 MB of Video RAM 
40 GB hard drive with 15 GB free space 
DVD-ROM Drive 
audio output and Internet access 
*The minimum requirements for graphics cards from the major vendors include the Radeon 9500 from ATI Technologies, the GeForce FX 5200 from NVIDIA, and even the Intel GMA 950.*

A note on minimum graphics requirements: though Microsoft has listed 128 MB of Video RAM as a requirement for "Premium Ready" PCs, it does not mean a 128 MB integrated graphics processor is required to run the Aero glass theme. A 64 MB integrated graphics processor, combined with at least 1 GB of system memory, will be able to run Aero at certain resolutions. However, a Vista-specific driver for any given graphics processor is also required to run the Aero glass theme, which may or may not be available at the time of Windows Vista's commercial release. Users who believe their hardware meets Aero's minimum graphics requirements are encouraged to check their graphics processor manufacturer's website for a Vista-specific driver if they are unable to run the theme.

Click here to find all Windows Vista(Aero) ready graphics cards


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*bsod* HELP 


hey help needed

read the dreadful story........

stage1

i got 7300gt , got vista ultimate and then pop up the dreadful blue screen started coming at the place where v have to enter our name......later stages i thot that can b due to ram conflicts.... i got that changed ..... bt nothing happened ....after some time i uninstalled vista and vas back to xp .... bt the story wasnt over...later stage of xp i starrted getting blue and red lines all over my screen.........


2nd stage

i got my grphcs card faulty vich was faulty,,,,,,,,,,,and gt 8800gtx xxx 768mb and then came prblem of finding the power supply vendor ..after moaning at forum i gt the place and gt the psu of coooler master and went home to c my rig working wid vista 1st time


in the place where we enter our password to enter the os
there is flickering and nt the blue screen


bt as soon as i click to upgarde my basic score which is 1(yet another problem)
i get blue screen or if i play any game eg spiderman3 i get that blue screen....physical dump memory....
i tried changing ram bt doesnt help....howver windows xp is fine.......
......bt again the blue screen......


can any 1 tell me whats this !!!!!!

thx for patient reading 

my config

motherboard:intel 945 gnt
ram:2 gb
graphic crd:8800 gtx xxx 768mb
processor entium d 2.8 
power supply:600w cooler master


can u plz give me link to the place frm where i can download the latest driver for my graphic card.....thx


----------



## Stalker (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^nvidia drivers : *www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## spikygv (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how do i know if i have aero enabled . i have i gig ram , p4 3gz presscot ht poccy (huh!) and geforce8600gt. and how do i cool gpu .its max temp i've observed is 94c . how do i reduce it to the 80's or 70's...

oh man , my card is crossing 100C while playing carbon . . .as per riva tuner log . .. is that ok too ? what shall i do ? surprisingly enough i see no artifacts . if it gets too high , then wat'll happen , will the system power off or something like that ..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

100c is not at all ok for a 8600GT  .. even if u don't see any artifacts (right now ) ..  what about airflow inside the cabby ??


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> how do i know if i have aero enabled . i have i gig ram , p4 3gz presscot ht poccy (huh!) and geforce8600gt. and how do i cool gpu .its max temp i've observed is 94c . how do i reduce it to the 80's or 70's...
> 
> oh man , my card is crossing 100C while playing carbon . . .as per riva tuner log . .. is that ok too ? what shall i do ? surprisingly enough i see no artifacts . if it gets too high , then wat'll happen , will the system power off or something like that ..


 
Right click on the desktop > then click on Personalize (right click on desktop or control panel) > click on Window Colour and Appearance and then select aero(usually 1st option on the list) from the list....(default setting is Windows Basic). 

I dont think my card runs at anywhere more than 60-70 degrees while idle or load condition


----------



## shiva1165 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnkz alot bro


----------



## entrana (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much does windows vista ultimate cost unless u guys get it pirated


----------



## spikygv (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks . now wat shall i do abt my card's temp ?

ps , how do i check airflow inside cabby ? shall i try keeping one side of my cabby open ? i havent even OC'ed my card...plz help


----------



## cynosure (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Open the cabinet from one side and keep a small table fan facing the mobo. Keep in mind that you should have a hole (or a fan) on the other side of the cabby so the hot air can move out.

Or use AC while sitting on you HotPot.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok . i cudnt find a table fan rite now . so i just kept one side of the cabby open.
in nfs carbon , most of the time , temp stayed in 80's and reached a peak of 90C . (it was in 90's and reached 101C when case was closed) .keeping one side of case open , i tried 3dmark06 , most of the time it stayed in 80's and reached a peak of 94c . this is wat i got frm the log of riva tuner . i'll get a table fan in the evening and get back to u guys . in the meanwhile , i think that airflow is the prob seeing that there's a 10c reduction when case is open ,. neway , i'll get a table fan and come back to u.

BTW , how do i know my gpu's fan is working fine ( spinning at right speed ) coz i dont hear it at all while my cpu's fan is like a bee and i can hear it even if i'm in the next room(p4 presshot proccy but stays less than 55c on load).


----------



## monkey (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> how much does windows vista ultimate cost unless u guys get it pirated


Check here for Vista prices: *microsoft.shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/tiles/catalogue.jsp?catalogueID=20376013


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^10k I guess... Max...


----------



## entrana (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do all of u have pirated vista cuz 10k is alot for windows
and how much xfx 8800gtx in india by sayyy november
and ya whats 3d mark
guys can u imagine i bought nvidia geforce 4 4000mx for 9k 5 years ago

guys
1. does 8600gt support hdr+aa
2.if not tell me a ati card under8k that does
3. tell me shop of number 2 in kolkata
4. why cant some cards suport hdr+aa either only hdr or only aa, whats the catch


----------



## Who (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1. no 
2. Ati 2600 XT 
3. i don't live there so i don't know
4. since you are buying a card that is around 8k , you will able to play games with AA which are old & they don't support HDR , while in new games you can't turn AA on or your FPS will start droping , also HDR is better than AA in my opinion,  but its your choice i would myself go buy a nivida because many games are optimized for nivida & they are easy to find in india


as price of 8800 GTX in india untill november, well that depends if they launched 9th series before nov. the 8800 GTX price should be around 23 - 25k, if not than i bet it would be around 27k +  , again not sure about this.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> thanks . now wat shall i do abt my card's temp ?
> 
> ps , how do i check airflow inside cabby ? shall i try keeping one side of my cabby open ? i havent even OC'ed my card...plz help



THere is a very simple way to check it. For this u need a little smoke ( usually can get it from "_AGARBATTI") _and place it in the cabinet in such a way that it wont fry ur hardware then u can see the air flow. Its a tested one.
Also u might have seen that (If u are a Formula one or Grand Prix Fan) that those custom cars are checked with a long stick throwing smoke on to the car to check the downforce.
Its almost the same thing.


----------



## entrana (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@smit
hey then forget the hdr+aa
ati hd 2600>8600gt?
plus hdr and aa on some games
i can at least put aa x2
so which one is the hd series out yet in india and still waiting for people to tell me where to get hd or have to get from abroad


----------



## Who (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

to be honest 8600 GT really owns HD 2600 XT in every game by a large margin , also  that's the non- overclocked version i am talking about , just to let you know 8600 GT has 540 Mhz  core-clock which can be easily overclocked too 700 MHZ giving perfomnece like 8600 GTS , so i would pick 8600 GT all the way.


----------



## entrana (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

soo 8600gt is better but why doesent it have hdr+aa support i mean all the other graphic cards have it


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also the HD 2600 XT is better in DX10 performance.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT can do HDr and AA together ..


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

check this guide very good
*www.techenclave.com/forums/quick-dirty-graphics-card-buying-guide-94371.html


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are u sure 8600gt can support hdr+aa i dont think it can


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup .. all 8 series support HDr + AA ..


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some people say it does some say it doesent 
btw is there any option in oblivion to allow hdr +aa i only see aa


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It does ..

As for Oblivion , make sure ur card supports HDr and AA together .. then simply set HDr on via ingame settings (which will disable AA ingame) , and simply force ur desired level of AA from the control panel .. For ATi users , i think u'll need that HDr+AA patch ..


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o i see hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
i dont think aa is required at high resolutions and guys what is af
anti-****ing or something just kidding


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anisotropic Filtering  



> The problem with mip maps is that the result is a washed out look of the textures, especially if the textured surfaces have an acute angle (like right and left walls in a hallway or the floor). Anisotropic Filtering solves that problem by increasing the percieved resolution for those textures without reintroducing the shimmering. To achieve this, even more texels have to be sampled for each pixel. The more samples are used, the better the quality of the rendered picture is.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> o i see hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> i dont think aa is required at high resolutions and guys what is af
> * anti-****ing *or something just kidding


 LOL .........

Af - anisotropic filtering- makes far-away textures look sharp & clear
bilinear will cause distant textures to appear blurred


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a budget of Rs.5-6K.Plz suggest if I should go for XFX 7600GS or 8500GT.I know 7600GT is miles ahead of both of these,but I cant afford that.I am an avg gamer,play CS 1.6 a lot,n wanna try out S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
The DX10 support really entises me in 8500GT……plz reply soon…

I have a budget of Rs.5-6K.Plz suggest if I should go for XFX 7600GS or 8500GT.I know 7600GT is miles ahead of both of these,but I cant afford that.I am an avg gamer,play CS 1.6 a lot,n wanna try out S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
The DX10 support really entises me in 8500GT……plz reply soon…


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no use going for a dx9 card now.  might as well go for the 8500


----------



## entrana (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya nvidia is doing a good job making the dx10 cards cheap


----------



## spikygv (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@frederick , go4 8500GT , if u can wait for a month , or if u can spend 7k , get a 8600GT , its a much better choice..


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would suggest everyone to steer clear of 8500GT, its a pathetic card,infact 8600 isnt that great as expected either.
Do NOT fall prey to 8500GT's DX10 tag,its BS


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey is there ny chance of dx 10 gfx cards price fall??ny news?


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> hey is there ny chance of dx 10 gfx cards price fall??ny news?



Price drops = fierce competition, New generation cards being launched

Thats the only scenario when i see price drops happening.ATI is yet to flood the market with Mid-Range DX10 cards.Thats where the fight REALLY happens. They have HD 2600XT and its cheap too but not as widespread as Nvidias 8600 series.

DX10 games are yet to come and thats when ppl will shift to latest cards IMHO.

Bottomline, i dont see  price drops happening soon.

Darky


----------



## entrana (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600gt aint bs man it can run oblivion in ultra high on 1024x768 thats something and at least u can play all the gmaes even if not in good graphics


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> 8600gt aint bs man it can run oblivion in ultra high on 1024x768 thats something and at least u can play all the gmaes even if not in good graphics



Pls read properly.I said 8500GT is crap not 8600GT.


----------



## entrana (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

woops my bad

guys cud u tell me the best quad sli motherboard in india or the best sli motherboard


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> woops my bad
> 
> guys cud u tell me the best quad sli motherboard in india or the best sli motherboard



For Intel i would rate Asus P5N32- E SLI as the best and for AMD, Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe. 

There is no Quad SLI board or chipset. For more info read about GX2 cards


----------



## entrana (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey 8800 gtx needs pci 16 and good coolin and 700 watts?

im talking about dual sli i mean 4 gfx cards


----------



## Ambar (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya as of now no mobo with four PCIE16x slots is available in india..and if u do get 4 PCIE slots somehoe..then u wont be able to put them in quad sli coz..there isnt enogh space there!!


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hey 8800 gtx needs pci 16 and good coolin and 700 watts?
> 
> im talking about dual sli i mean 4 gfx cards



700Watts ?? who told you that ? agreed 8800GTX is high end and eats power but definitely not that much.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mite be he s saying about more than 1 8800gtx s.dual gtx needs at least 750 watt.single one will be good with 550 watt.bt to be sure,make it 600 watt.

8800gtx needs 171 watts power.


----------



## entrana (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if 8800gtx needs 171watts why do we need goddamn 600 watts i dont know my dad may buy for me a gtx how bout its cool because i never close my computer even at nights its on please suggest me guys


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> if 8800gtx needs 171watts why do we need goddamn 600 watts i dont know my dad may buy for me a gtx how bout its cool because i never close my computer even at nights its on please suggest me guys



171 Watt is at idle, go check how much power it draws when at full load, its nearly around 300W. And do consider the power draw of other components too.Also even if a PSU is rated at 600w, it will supply that much power at 100% efficiency which is impossible. The best of best PSUs like Silverstone, Seventeam, PCP&C etc. have around 75-80% efficiency.
The local PSUs avlbl are POS. Consider this - a cheapo 400W PSU costs 400 bucks,and a Silverstone 850W costs 14k. Seventeam 750W costs 10k or so.Corsair HX620W costs 7.5k and Powersafe 600W costs approx 4-5k.

Getting my point ? pure rating isnt all to PSUs.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

really a power hungry gpu:d

nyway which is the best gfx card rite now amongst 8800 series?
and which one is the value for money stuff?


----------



## entrana (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

back to my question i turn on my computer 24hours literally will that be a problem im planning to put ac on my room but it will be off at night


----------



## pricelist (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For graphics card price visit www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> really a power hungry gpu:d
> 
> nyway which is the best gfx card rite now amongst 8800 series?
> and which one is the value for money stuff?



Best Performance = 8800 Ultra 
Best VFM = 8800GTS 320MB.



> back to my question i turn on my computer 24hours literally will that be a problem im planning to put ac on my room but it will be off at night



As long as the hardware gets sufficient juice and temps are controlled, then you need not worry.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my comp stays on for weeks at a time. i've never had any prob though i take cooling seriously. i have about 8 cabby fans with airflow properly taken into consideration. i'm planning to get a hdd cooler soon too


----------



## darklord (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> my comp stays on for weeks at a time. i've never had any prob though i take cooling seriously. i have about 8 cabby fans with airflow properly taken into consideration. i'm planning to get a hdd cooler soon too


8 Fans !!! woaah ! that must be noisy.Actually there isnt so much need.Just do some good cable management and take care of basic ventilation and all will be fine


----------



## entrana (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

uhh guys i only have ONE fan


----------



## xbonez (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> 8 Fans !!! woaah ! that must be noisy.Actually there isnt so much need.Just do some good cable management and take care of basic ventilation and all will be fine



nah! it isn't too noisy. especially after reading digit's DIY last month. anyway if i remove a couple of fans it won't make much diff but i like to keep 'em in


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@xbonez - which cabby have you got?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

iball grabit


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think sensibly placing one fan for intake and other for the exhaust should be the best configuration! 
  Still 8 fans must look wow..! 
    One more thing i am confused ?
  Should i go for 8600GT or 7900 GT ?
  I mean though 8600 has Dx10 will it be even able to play the games in those setting and be justice to the same.
  I dont want it to cripple down in Dx10 only to have it revert back to Dx9 mode.
  Say what ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> I think sensibly placing one fan for intake and other for the exhaust should be the best configuration!
> Still 8 fans must look wow..!
> One more thing i am confused ?
> Should i go for 8600GT or 7900 GT ?
> ...


Yes i would suggest u not to take hands on an 8600gt or GTS both are worthless cards.They have been crippled with only 32 Stream Processors.I would suggest u to go for an XFX Geforce 8800Gts 320mb(Rs17300).


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes i would suggest u not to take hands on an 8600gt or GTS both are worthless cards.They have been crippled with only 32 Stream Processors.I would suggest u to go for an XFX Geforce 8800Gts 320mb(Rs17300).



  Thanks for the suggestion. But the price difference is huge i mean between 8800 GTS and 8600 (or 7950) . 
   So should i wait for ATI's new card that are supposed to launch or should i dive in for this card.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion. But the price difference is huge i mean between 8800 GTS and 8600 (or 7950) .
> So should i wait for ATI's new card that are supposed to launch or should i dive in for this card.


No don't go for ATI
Reasons-
Software based antialiasing
Very less Games are optimised
Slow shader clocks
Very slow hardware shadow maps


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Harvik...
   Its Nvidia for me now..!Wow didint knew ATI indulges in Software based antialiasing. That must really be so slow..!


----------



## entrana (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600 gt is not a worthless card
it can run oblivion on everything max at 1024x768
that is pretty good performance at its price ya know
freshseasons u can go for 8600 gt but i would prefer  the 7900 if u dont watch hd content and dont plan on changing to vista or dx10
go for 8800gts if u can afford it 
the ati series arent that bad but they are definitely nothing in compare of the mighty and powerful nvidia or so to speak xfx here. xfx modifies the cards so u get better than ati. i would go nvidia all the way but money money money, i wish i had a job but im only 13 and i would be underaged
and is 1 fan pretty enough for a 8800gtx dudes


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think the Geforce 8600gt is a mid range card its a rather lower end midrange product.It's the 8800gts that can be called mid range.Well though people say that Colin Mcrae dirt is a bad port the 8800 GTS runs its fine at 1024*768 but believe me the 8600gt is hardly able to run it(gives 0-2 fps).The 8 series from nvidia has underpowered mid range products just like there were in the 6 series so i suggest if one has to buy then buy the 9 series mid range products.Also tell me the reason one should buy 8600gt.With it being under-powered i doubt its performance in upcoming ports like Gears of war.Doesn't one buy the mid range product keeping in mind that it should support and run all the games at decent resolutions for the next 2 years.I had bought the 6600 and it barely did that so with 8600 i can hardly qualify it to say that its a good mid range product.Also calculation suggests that and 8600 should have had 48 shader processors.I certainly would suggest one to go for atleast 320mb 8800GTS if one wants decent gaming for the next 2 years.Also oblivion is a current gen game not a next gen one like crysis and Unreal 3 or Gears of war.Never say anything in a hurry.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i would prefer  the 7900 if u dont watch hd content and dont plan on changing to vista or dx10
> go for 8600gts if u can afford it


   All the machines that i use , including this laptop runs Vista.!So i have already changed to Vista months back.
  8600 i can afford but what *Harvik780* says is true.
   I have seen the previews of the games such as  crysis and Unreal 3 or Gears of war. And i will want to play them at all cost.
    I have played Doom 3 and if i have to play it again i may just as well play Quake 3 .
   Whats the point if one has to miss the latest games.
    To buy the gun and not having a blast is worse than not actually owning one!


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sure dude but not everyone has enough money or isnt willing to spend 16k on a gts if you are then u dont have to ask go buy one
wo i didnt know 8600gt was that bad nvidia really does do a bad job just wants the cash(goddammit)


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> sure dude but not everyone has enough money or isnt willing to spend 16k on a gts if you are then u dont have to ask go buy one
> wo i didnt know 8600gt was that bad nvidia really does do a bad job just wants the cash(goddammit)


Well i already have a 640mb 8800 GTS


----------



## Ambar (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> Xfx 8800 Gtx Xxx Extreme Version Video Card Nvidia 768mPrice: US $245. 00 Specifications GPU / VPUh NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX Maximum Resolution2560 x >>>
> Kamatsutech
> Singapore
> 
> ...



guys i just recieved three of the cards i had ordered...for a total of 35000 bucks incuding delivery charges.!!!!!!!       

omg...i never thought that this would be true and they havent charged my credit card as yet!!!!...im gonna sell of one and use the other two in SLI...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> guys i just recieved three of the cards i had ordered...for a total of 35000 bucks incuding delivery charges.!!!!!!!
> 
> omg...i never thought that this would be true and they havent charged my credit card as yet!!!!...im gonna sell of one and use the other two in SLI...


 
in how much price do u wish to sell?

and dont i deserve a 'Thanx ' for my info.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> in how much price do u wish to sell?
> 
> and dont i deserve a 'Thanx ' for my info.


ya re BULL u do deserve a BIGGG THANKXXX...ne ways guys the third card is sol...my close frnd bought it frm me fr 20000 bucks..


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey those guys arent replying to me i wanna buy top
hey ambar which site did u buy from im from some company called stardhint something like that is that the one


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think its sidewinder


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, can anyone tell me the price of the following graphics card.

XFX 8400GS

Asus EN8500GT SILENT/HTD/256M

Asus EN8500GT/HTD/256M/A

Price is a main concern so anything higher is not required, just a DirectX based graphics card for Windows Vista with 256 MB RAM.

I will go for 512 MB RAM model if the price difference is within Rs 500.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys suggest me a graphics card for medium gaming with medium settings 

budget 4k....plzz some one !!

how about a 2nd hand 6600 GT ??

how is 8500 GT


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sidewinder?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guyz suggest good graphics card for 20k budget !!!
i know 8800 GTS but what if there is a better one 1 ATI stable ??


----------



## xbonez (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> guys suggest me a graphics card for medium gaming with medium settings
> 
> budget 4k....plzz some one !!
> 
> ...



u could look for the 7300gs. it'll fit ur budget and performs reasonably well


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey ambar tell me where u bought ur gtx


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its like my 1 frnd has 20k buget and other 5k budget
both i begged both a$$es to join thinkdigit forum...but they dont....so me doing this for them guyzz plzz help


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^8800 320mb for the 20k budget one??????

also, can neone leme know wats the current price of x1950xt pro?


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a new Dell Inspiron 1520 and what card should b enough for good performance in high end gaming among these two::

GeForce 8600 GT and GeForce 8400 GS


----------



## entrana (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ none


----------



## spikygv (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT is mid end , infact slightly on the lower mid end(it is a mid end but didnt live upto the expectations of wat people wud call mid end) . and probobly 8400GS (i dunno to tell the truth ) is probobly lower than low end as 8500GT is low end . i wonder if it'll compete with onboard. hahahaha .. 8400GS aint a gaming card..if its only for watching movies , then maybe yes ..but for gaming 8600GT is quite a minimmum..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, does anyone know the price of x1950 pro?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> u could look for the 7300gs. it'll fit ur budget and performs reasonably well



Yeah but i feel that he 8500 is little better than the 7300 or he can have a 8300 or 8400 when they are out?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8500 might not fit in his budget. if he's wiling to wait for the 8300, then thats' what he should go for


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey people, asking this on behalf of a friend; he got a branded pc, bought 1.5yrs back. the mobo got this specs :


> Part / Feature
> 
> 
> Specification / Support
> ...



can he use the corsair xms2 2X1gb and the 8800gtx on this?


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

too much of data over there. you can use 8800GTX, but u need a powersupply like coolermaster extreme 600 for 3.7K


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^  .....couldnt help it, he gave me the link...and since i aint no einstein in these matters, thot the cmplete specs will help


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^seems u forgot to put the [/quote]tag


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^done

hey people, came across a great site for purchasing gfx cards here. dude gives great prices. chek this out: *xtremegx.com

going thru the site, what do u guys think of this?


----------



## entrana (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ill take it from here im the guy hes referring to^^
look guys it says memory ddr 2 400/533 that means it cant support 1066mhz right
and with 533 mhz would the 8800 ultra run fine
of course i would get a psu


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey frnd i have 256MB nvidia 6200TC with 512MB DDR.......and about 2 upgrade it to nvidia 7300GT 256MB well my motherboard support PCI-E 16x......can u plz tell me is there any problem with my RAM coz it doesnt support DDR2, 3, 4.......mine is just DDR....plz help me


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Friends,
I am in for a real upgrade.
set aside around 7.5k for the GPU.
Goin in for a 8600GT frm XFX.
Wat wud be te avg price around in kolkata?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

around 7.5k .....


----------



## xbonez (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherjee: u'll get it in ur budget i think


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv:Thanks.
@xbonez Thanks.


Cud u plz also suggest the choice of my proc?

budget 27k.

cpu-6320/6300/4300??
mb-xfx 650i ultra
ram-2*1gb transcd ddr2 667
hdd-250gb sata2
gf-8600gt xfx
cabinet+psu-3000 aside


----------



## yogi_7272 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				mukherjee said:
			
		

> @sagargv:Thanks.
> @xbonez Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



get e6400 - 10x multiplier - should do 3 ghz 
mobo is fine 
ram -  kingston value ram 667mhz - 5 yrs warranty 
gf- galaxy 8600gt oc ..


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey frnd i have 256MB nvidia 6200TC with 512MB DDR.......and about 2 upgrade it to nvidia 7300GT 256MB well my motherboard support PCI-E 16x......can u plz tell me is there any problem with my RAM coz it doesnt support DDR2, 3, 4.......mine is just DDR....plz help me........plzzzzzzzz

Motherboard Model no: ASUS P5GL-MX 
CPU : P4 S775, 2MB cache, 800FSB


----------



## Ambar (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are bhai atleast post ur motherboard model no...


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> are bhai atleast post ur motherboard model no...



Motherboard Model no: ASUS P5GL-MX 
CPU : P4 S775, 2MB cache, 800FSB


----------



## arun_chennai (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi RAM's DDR is Different to video cards DDR...so u can use DDR2/DDR3 graphics with DDR RAM.....no problem.....but consider buying 7600GT at least
to have a performance boost....



			
				mukherjee said:
			
		

> Friends,
> I am in for a real upgrade.
> set aside around 7.5k for the GPU.
> Goin in for a 8600GT frm XFX.
> Wat wud be te avg price around in kolkata?



8600Gt performs close to 7600GT only.....so save the money and go for 7600GT at the price of 5.75....or else push ur budget to 9k and get the 7900GS....8600GT is simply waste of money for 7.5K......


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but i have heard that DDR Socket doesnt Support DD2/DDR3 tht means i cant upgrade my Graphic card 2 XFX 7300GT or 7600GT....


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> get e6400 - 10x multiplier - should do 3 ghz
> mobo is fine
> ram - kingston value ram 667mhz - 5 yrs warranty
> gf- galaxy 8600gt oc ..


 
Jus to get the facts straight : E6400 has an 8X multiplier, although it will still overclock easily to 3Ghz provided the mobo is decent...

*@mukherjee*

There is a very minute performance difference betwween the E6300 and the E4300... So considering the prices of both, E4300 is definitely more value... Also E6320 has 4 Mb L2 cache , so this will help in games but then the overall performance gain over 6300 (and thus 4300)wont be substantial...So out of the 3 proccys you are considering E4300 has the best value... The money u saved here can be invested in getting an 800Mhz ram instead of a 667 one... That will not only boost the performance of your system in general but also will help in overclocking... Incidentally the E4300 is known to be a great overclocker...Read this *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=2903... Even the E6XXX series overclock brilliantly but its the price diff that tilts the balance in favour of E4300...
So in my opinion, E4300+800Mhz Ram will give similar if not better performance than E6300/6320+667Mhz Ram, especially during overclocking...
In the end whatever u buy, u will have a great system... 

As far as XFX 8600GT is concerned, someone in this forum quoted it @6800+TAX in Kolkata... So happy buying


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ddr slots wouldn't support ddr2 *ram* modules. it has nothing to do with ur gfx card. u can use ddr2 or even gddr3 gfx cards since they'll be running on ur pci-e slots


----------



## entrana (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my question please


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^ddr slots wouldn't support ddr2 *ram* modules. it has nothing to do with ur gfx card. u can use ddr2 or even gddr3 gfx cards since they'll be running on ur pci-e slots



Thanxs alot to solve my querry......tht was a big relief for me 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^ddr slots wouldn't support ddr2 *ram* modules. it has nothing to do with ur gfx card. u can use ddr2 or even gddr3 gfx cards since they'll be running on ur pci-e slots



Thanxs alot to solve my querry......tht was a big relief for me


----------



## entrana (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ahem


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is the new Radeon HD 2900XT.
  Heard it is comparable to 8800Gt. 
  Whats the price and is it good Value For Money card ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Don't mind.... 
First of all there is nothing like 8800 GT, its actually 8800 GTS & it is in 2 versions 320 & 640 MB.
The 2900 XT is 512 MB but its almost comparable to 8800 GTX, although its not that Kicka** when compared to 8800 GTX but smoked 8800 GTS (640 MB) straight. And i believe its outrageous to say that a 512 MB card is almost near to 768 MB card. I just wonder what its gonna do when it comes in DDR4 & 1 GB of Memory?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there any good AGP 8x Card within 2000 Rs?, please suggest


----------



## Ambar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Is there any good AGP 8x Card within 2000 Rs?, please suggest


ya get the 256 mb...fx 5200 fr around 1700 bucks...or get the 6200 tc


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anybody tell me XFX 8500GT runs on windows XP


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ ya it is backward compatible. and which is best 256 mb FX 5200 or 6600 tc?


----------



## Ambar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ ya it is backward compatible. and which is best 256 mb FX 5200 or 6600 tc?




dood its 6200 tc....te 6200 is better since it has sm3 support.....but its very slow...i mean underpowerfull.


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> dood its 6200 tc....te 6200 is better since it has sm3 support.....but its very slow...i mean underpowerfull.



yaa Ambar  i agree with u  coz  i  too  have  6200TC  and  this  card  is  not  worth  for  the  latest  games........... so i m plannin' to upgrade my Graphic card........


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ then what about 256 MB FX 5200


----------



## Ambar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ then what about 256 MB FX 5200


then again u dont get sm3 support......if u want a card on a budget....get the zebronics 7600gs or gt...if more lower....then go for..7300gt....around 3k..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok one question if we over clock then what abt The Gfx what will be effect on it ??

like i want to buy a E6750 and over clock...later i might get 8600 GTS when price fall that is


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a nVidia 7300GT based GFX card. But I dont know if it supports HDCP.
Which is the cheapest graphics card which supports HDCP and has HDMI  port. Can Downloaded HD videos be watched in Full HD in HDTV?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> ok one question if we over clock then what abt The Gfx what will be effect on it ??
> 
> like i want to buy a E6750 and over clock...later i might get 8600 GTS when price fall that is



M8 if u overclock the processor then there is no effect on the graphics card because both have different work. Its all depend upon the game.Now days the new games are more graphics intensed than processor intense.Although there will be games which are dual core or quad core optimized but i can't see any of them now!!!
Last game i palyed on my single core system is Splinter Cell Double Agent & S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and they ran absolutely fine!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				charangk said:
			
		

> I have a nVidia 7300GT based GFX card. But I dont know if it supports HDCP.
> Which is the cheapest graphics card which supports HDCP and has HDMI  port. Can Downloaded HD videos be watched in Full HD in HDTV?


dood 7300gt from MSi are HDCP compatible.....as of now i think almost all brands must be having HDCP compatible 7300GT.....if u want to change to a higher model go fot the 8500GT for 6k.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> higher model go fot the 8500GT for 6k.



hey Ambar from my point of view 85ooGT is not higher model and it comes @5.2k or less......


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> dood 7300gt from MSi are HDCP compatible.....as of now i think almost all brands must be having HDCP compatible 7300GT.....if u want to change to a higher model go fot the 8500GT for 6k.



Thanks for the info . And what about HDMI ports?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				charangk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info . And what about HDMI ports?


i havnt seen any  nvidia card with HDMI ports..but some ATI cards do have HDMI ports...but are very ridiculously priced.....


----------



## longlife (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A new Nvidia 8 series Graphics card has come in India, the 8400 series..........


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^cool. price?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

must be around 4 k....sinece the cards targeted at the low end on a very tight budget ..ppl


----------



## vajm007 (Aug 3, 2007)

*BELIEVE!!EVGA Graphic CARDS IS HERE!!*

Anyone want EVGA graphic cards or Arctic Silver [5 3.5g] mail  or PM me at vajm1234@gmail.com along with full details ur name and place where u want it 

at very VeryCOMPETITIVE PRICES!! For SURE

but the processing may take a bit time and abt Prices n payment methods n all that I will let u know.......soon.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Please use bazzar section for selling..


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> must be around 4 k....sinece the cards targeted at the low end on a very tight budget ..ppl



hey Ambar plz tell the your vendors name  coz i'm  also  goin'  for 8600GT plzz


----------



## jigu (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello friends,

     i m new user for pc.

     i want grafic card 4X/8X AGP CARD for, 

    P4 2.67Gs,
    767 DDR RAM

    which one is good for me??? 

    please reply with price & memory 256mb or 512mb 
    i m from ahmedabad. 

    thank u in advance


----------



## pillainp (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the general opinion on these boards regarding Sparkle's graphics accelerators?

I am thinking of getting myself an 8600GT from that company, and wanted your opinion before committing.

NPP


----------



## spikygv (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wud recommend xfx though , a few hundred bucks greater but i guess it allows better OCing . ..


----------



## pillainp (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My choices are as follows:

Sparkle 8600GT : Approx. Rs. 7000
Leadtek 8600GT: Aprox. Rs. 7000
Asus 8600GT    : Approx. Rs. 8600
XFX 8600GT     : Approx. Rs. 8600

Which of these would be my best choice? I am personally inclined to go with XFX/Asus, as I am not too familiar with the other two, although I have heard some good things about them.

What is the general consensus and advice regarding my dilemma?

All help greatly appreciated.

NPP


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

These prices are stupid. The shopkeeper is trying to rob you.
XFX 8600GT is available for not more that 7400 + Tax (In delhi). In some cities they are even available for 7000 + tax.


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				pillainp said:
			
		

> My choices are as follows:
> 
> Sparkle 8600GT : Approx. Rs. 7000
> Leadtek 8600GT: Aprox. Rs. 7000
> ...



Really very high price....
bargain and get XFX 8600GT for 6800 or get Zebronics 8600GT for 6300 or Galaxy factory overclocked one for 7000.....


----------



## pillainp (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				pillainp said:
			
		

> My choices are as follows:
> 
> Sparkle 8600GT : Approx. Rs. 7000
> Leadtek 8600GT: Aprox. Rs. 7000
> ...


These are the prices quoted at Logtech Trivandrum (for Asus & XFX), Abacus Peripherals Cochin (Sparkle), and XtremeGrafix Online (Leadtek).

NPP


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ I have checked the Palit 8600 GT for 6800/- from SMC Computers.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

try to find it somewhere else...
in mumbai we get a xfx 8600gt for 6.8k..


----------



## entrana (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

calcutta is still the cheapest yay calcutta
is there any site that tells you the prices of hardware in calcutta


----------



## madassinhell (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much does 8800 GTS 320 MB and 640 MB versions from xfx, evga, sparkle and leadtek...??


----------



## jigu (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thank you friends for details, 

    but any AGP  4X/8X CARD FROM   ATI &  GEFORCE SERIES???  FOR 

    P4 2.67Gs,
    767 DDR RAM

    I HAVE HEARD THIS TWO ARE POWERFUL THAN OTHER.

    PLEASE REPLY WITH SERIES,MEMORY & PRICES.

    THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## entrana (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				madassinhell said:
			
		

> how much does 8800 GTS 320 MB and 640 MB versions from xfx, evga, sparkle and leadtek...??


 i also need to know guys but prices in calcutta


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> try to find it somewhere else...
> in mumbai we get a xfx 8600gt for 6.8k..



hey 2 days back i asked for the rate of xfx 8600GT in lamington road they quoted 7.2k...wht 2 do


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

udi baba check at sm other shop.....but as far as delhi is conserned MSI 8600GT....is for 7k from tirupathi enterprizes


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> udi baba check at sm other shop.....but as far as delhi is conserned MSI 8600GT....is for 7k from tirupathi enterprizes



yaa but the price differs as i stay in mumbai


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i get ur point but the tirupathi guys told me tht if u buy it frm thirupathi enterprises mumbai...the price is gonna be same!


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> i get ur point but the tirupathi guys told me tht if u buy it frm thirupathi enterprises mumbai...the price is gonna be same!



where in mumbai???????? can u tell me.......


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ill get back to u!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey which is good 8400GS or 8500GT ??? or something else ??

my friend wanted to buy 1 card....so which one to buy for him

he will spend about 3.5-5k Max !!


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8500 , but both aint good . ask him to extend budget and buy 8600GT


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> udi baba check at sm other shop.....but as far as delhi is conserned MSI 8600GT....is for 7k from tirupathi enterprizes



Can u give me the address & contact no. of Tirupati Enterprizes (New Delhi)?


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey bros..i 2 need the addres of tirupati ent mumbai....as i 2 need 2 buy the msi 8600gt.... in 7ks...

thanx

angel


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> hey bros..i 2 need the addres of tirupati ent mumbai....as i 2 need 2 buy the msi 8600gt.... in 7ks...
> 
> thanx
> 
> angel


Visit www.tirupati.net
This is official tirupati site and they have all the addresses there.


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cud anyone tell me the price of asus/xfx geforce 8800gts 320mb in calcutta


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> hey which is good 8400GS or 8500GT ??? or something else ??
> 
> my friend wanted to buy 1 card....so which one to buy for him
> 
> he will spend about 3.5-5k Max !!


hey aks_win better tell ur frnd 2 extend his budget and go 4 8600GT.......coz i'm also goin' 4 it next month...................and its also better than 8400GS & 8500GT


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> hey which is good 8400GS or 8500GT ??? or something else ??
> 
> my friend wanted to buy 1 card....so which one to buy for him
> 
> he will spend about 3.5-5k Max !!



8500GT is slightly better than 6600GT but 8400GS is not even as good as 7300GT....so get 8500GT for 4.4K...but instead raise ur budjet to 5.5k and get 7600GT or get 8600gt at 6.3k


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> 8500GT is slightly better than 6600GT but 8400GS is not even as good as 7300GT....so get 8500GT for 4.4K...but instead raise ur budjet to 5.5k and get 7600GT or get 8600gt at 6.3k


hmmm......the rates that u have given is way better than in my city.......all these dealer are quoting  7k+ for 8600GT as if m buying gold from them.....if its 7k+ then i'll better go 4 PS2 atleast i can play smackdown vs raw


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ps2 isnt a very gr8 option as it will get outdated very soon . .not that 8600GT will last long but i suppose it may last longer than a ps2 if u're willing to sacrifice quality


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> ps2 isnt a very gr8 option as it will get outdated very soon . .not that 8600GT will last long but i suppose it may last longer than a ps2 if u're willing to sacrifice quality



hey thnxs btw u own 8600GT how does it perform while gaming


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it a confirm news that G92 gpus are coming out by XMAS??
and also the price tag near 600-650 USD??
i found out the price tags(expected) in a number of forums.


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600gt will run oblivion on max at 1024x768 dunno about shader model 3.0 games but it would support them just not on max
i wud prefer 7600gt over that but 7 series dont support dx10 so thats a let down but 8600gt is not good at dx10 games at all
if u guys plan on playing everything u shud go for 8800gts which starts at 14k its worth it and it plays all current games at max 1280x1024 for unreal 3 engine games, as i know of


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, my friend is upgrading his PC. He wanted a GFX card with TV out and not for gaming. I am confused a bit now after reading some of the post in this thread. his budget is short for GFX maybe 4K max. I wanted to suggest 8400 but I think its not that good. Now I want to suggest 7300GT insted . What do you guys say ?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well . as u can see i have a 2 yr old p4 , so i dont think u can get a good answer from me . try asking sabert00the or phlanx or someone else with 8600GT . besides i am not a hardcore gamer . 
if u just wanted my opinion , well its good enough for me as i play @ max of 1024*768 and most games i play ( carbon , pop , matrix , TRA etc.. ) work more than fine . i'm very happy coz previously i was using onboard x200 ( although it was very very small gaming then . . ) . if u're seriously into gaming get urself a 8800GTS 320mb atleast .but if u dont have the money , u cud get the 8600 . another good reason i dont play on ps2 is that i cant use trainers(LoL) well thats the way i game.i wudnt recommend a 8600GTS as it doesnt have good value for money . and 8600GT is a better OCer  . but i havent seen the true power of my 8600GT as i have landed with a probobly faulty card running at insanely high temps and i am unable to OC it. .

and yes,  i think 8400 wud be a better choice . 8400 is worse than 7300 in gaming but in other features ( ur fren doesnt want gaming ) , i think 8400 shud be a better choice.


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

note guys 8600gt wud NOT be able to run unreal 3 engine games like GoW and vegas with good graphics, and probably with low framerates
can i ask why does he want a gfx for tv unless u wanna use the pc for a player or something anyways go for 8400 becuz it also supports hd


----------



## Ambar (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i ndont think anything less than the 8600GT should suffice


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u shud still consider what the buyer wants like hes saying either 8400 or 7300


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry for the late reply guys...  He wants it mainly to run Media Center and connect the output to TV.  What my concern was that 7300GT is 128 Bit where as 8400 is 64 bit but has a higher frequency. My friend says absolutely no gaming. But wants the card to have a good playback of video.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> well . as u can see i have a 2 yr old p4 , so i dont think u can get a good answer from me . try asking sabert00the or phlanx or someone else with 8600GT . besides i am not a hardcore gamer .
> if u just wanted my opinion , well its good enough for me as i play @ max of 1024*768 and most games i play ( carbon , pop , matrix , TRA etc.. ) work more than fine . i'm very happy coz previously i was using onboard x200 ( although it was very very small gaming then . . ) . if u're seriously into gaming get urself a 8800GTS 320mb atleast .but if u dont have the money , u cud get the 8600 . another good reason i dont play on ps2 is that i cant use trainers(LoL) well thats the way i game.i wudnt recommend a 8600GTS as it doesnt have good value for money . and 8600GT is a better OCer  . but i havent seen the true power of my 8600GT as i have landed with a probobly faulty card running at insanely high temps and i am unable to OC it.


well i'm not a hardcore gamer but 1 thing i want 2 tell u i.e. currently i'm usin' *BIG 6200TC 256MB* card with 512 DDR it never dissapoint me till now as i played many latest games in low graphics but 1 thing i noticed tht company of heroes always us run on lower grpic as the ram was did'nt supported this game but whn i upgrade 1 more ram to *1 GB* it run in higher level only at some mission it used to run slowly but NFS carbon never supported my PC all in low level thts y m thinkin' 2 upgrade my graphic card just for the nice vision of the game not as a hardcore gamer......


----------



## A11B1ack (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have one XFX 8600 GT...at idle the temp remains around 45-50 C but when I play games (Carbon or Double Agent..) for few hrs the temp exceeds 65-70 C  . Can anyone tell me what is the safe temp limit for the card?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				A11B1ack said:
			
		

> I have one XFX 8600 GT...at idle the temp remains around 45-50 C but when I play games (Carbon or Double Agent..) for few hrs the temp exceeds 65-70 C  . Can anyone tell me what is the safe temp limit for the card?


 dood depends wht your surrounding temp is..like my 8800gtx runs at idle 68 and load 76 even 80 smtimes....during the rains the idle is 63 and load 72-74...
so i think is urs is pretty safe....but just to make sure....put a 120mm intake fan right in front of the card..


----------



## A11B1ack (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> put a *1200mm *intake fan right in fron of the card.


I think..u mean *120 mm* fan..rite?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				A11B1ack said:
			
		

> I have one XFX 8600 GT...at idle the temp remains around 45-50 C but when I play games (Carbon or Double Agent..) for few hrs the temp exceeds 65-70 C  . Can anyone tell me what is the safe temp limit for the card?



man , u're damn safe . if u want to know the max , my xfx 8600GT runs without artifacts or system crashes even @ 107C . my idle is 67C and usual load is 80-85C peak is 95C . but i think my card is faulty as i have tried putting 120mm fan , replacing psu , now i will try changing cabby but i doubt whether that will help . next month i'm getting this damned card replaced . dont worry abt ur temps , thats damn cool (try to keep it below 75C,thats good enough ) . mind telling wat cabby and which fans u use if possible with pics , i shud do it too.


----------



## A11B1ack (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm using zebronics antibiotic cabby with its default 3  80mm fan.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> man , u're damn safe . if u want to know the max , my xfx 8600GT runs without artifacts or system crashes even @ 107C . my idle is 67C and usual load is 80-85C peak is 95C . but i think my card is faulty as i have tried putting 120mm fan , replacing psu , now i will try changing cabby but i doubt whether that will help . next month i'm getting this damned card replaced . dont worry abt ur temps , thats damn cool (try to keep it below 75C,thats good enough ) . mind telling wat cabby and which fans u use if possible with pics , i shud do it too.



gogogo....get ir replaced before it goes kaboom....man there is smthing realy wrong with ur card.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				A11B1ack said:
			
		

> I have one XFX 8600 GT...at idle the temp remains around 45-50 C but when I play games (Carbon or Double Agent..) for few hrs the temp exceeds 65-70 C  . Can anyone tell me what is the safe temp limit for the card?



dont worry i have 6200TC its goes upto 75 d playing same games as u......


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				charangk said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply guys...  He wants it mainly to run Media Center and connect the output to TV.  What my concern was that 7300GT is 128 Bit where as 8400 is 64 bit but has a higher frequency. My friend says absolutely no gaming. But wants the card to have a good playback of video.



for ur need spend 4.3k and get 8500GT....best for non gamers....or even u can get 8400GS......better than 7300Gt for movies and eye candy stuff *(8400 certainly not good for games)...*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the advice  I will ask my friend to go with 8500GT.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My question Is whether to go for 7600GT or 8600GT.My budget is around 11k from which i will be needing 3k for my RAM upgradation.But one thing is for sure I would like to play crysis even at low to medium settings.I am more inclined towards 7600GT cos every game in near future will be released in two formats one for DX9 and other for DX10 and 7600GT beats 8600Gt comfortably in current high end DX9 games.

One more question you guys talk a lot about overclocking but it voids your warranty as far as I know.It it true with both ATI and Nvidia or only Nvidia?
Any exceptions?And what about factory overclocked cards?


----------



## xbonez (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not sure about first question. i'd suggest 8600GT

yes overclocking voids warranty for all cards, ati and nvidia because it is really easy to overdo slightly and fry ur card. 
as for factory overclocked cards, u get normal warranty as long as u don't tweak them any more. generally factory overclocked cards are locked so u can't oc anymore.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> My question Is whether to go for 7600GT or 8600GT.My budget is around 11k from which i will be needing 3k for my RAM upgradation.But one thing is for sure I would like to play crysis even at low to medium settings.I am more inclined towards 7600GT cos every game in near future will be released in two formats one for DX9 and other for DX10 and 7600GT beats 8600Gt comfortably in current high end DX9 games.
> 
> One more question you guys talk a lot about overclocking but it voids your warranty as far as I know.It it true with both ATI and Nvidia or only Nvidia?
> Any exceptions?And what about factory overclocked cards?



Pick the 8600gt.

read reviews


----------



## spikygv (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> not sure about first question. i'd suggest 8600GT
> 
> yes overclocking voids warranty for all cards, ati and nvidia because it is really easy to overdo slightly and fry ur card.
> as for factory overclocked cards, u get normal warranty as long as u don't tweak them any more. generally factory overclocked cards are locked so u can't oc anymore.



i dont think they can detect driver level OCing .


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 8800GTS [17k] version  or  GTX  [38k]?

The price is double but is there a similar performance gap ?
Or GTS should be the good value for money?
what is approx price of 8800GTS 768 MB ?

I heard that current DX10 Geforce 8 series will not support next DX 10.1 [before actual games arrive  ] 
so will 8500 GT 512MB  5.8k will be a good choice for mid to high end gaming in near future ?

DR. JIMIT VADGAMA


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude dx10 has just arrived...dont think about the future just now....neways..i think ur asking about the 8800gtx 768 mb......in india 
MSI-34k
XFX-29k
BFG-36k
PALIT-26k
ZEBRONICS-around 28k


----------



## spikygv (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well there are a lot of people feeling that even 8800GTX may not handle dx10 that well . but u cant think too much of the furture as there's always something new . .as far as gaming is concerned , 8800GTS has max VFM . .wat exactly is ur budget , if u badly want to run dx10 games in near future without shelling out too much money now , buy a cheaper card and then upgrade after a year when there are dx10 games and 9xxx series are in the market . .wat card do u own now ? first consider if u really need a upgrade and whether ur CPU is enough . . .


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> My question Is whether to go for 7600GT or 8600GT.My budget is around 11k from which i will be needing 3k for my RAM upgradation.But one thing is for sure I would like to play crysis even at low to medium settings.I am more inclined towards 7600GT cos every game in near future will be released in two formats one for DX9 and other for DX10 and 7600GT beats 8600Gt comfortably in current high end DX9 games.
> 
> One more question you guys talk a lot about overclocking but it voids your warranty as far as I know.It it true with both ATI and Nvidia or only Nvidia?
> Any exceptions?And what about factory overclocked cards?


dude the better performance which the 8600gt is not able to deliver in dx9 games becoz..the drivers are not optimised(they are rlatively new)......same goes for dx10 games ......and ya any type of overclocling voids the warranty...unles its factory overclocked..


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ei guys cud any of u tell me the price of 8800gts 320mb in cal


----------



## spikygv (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey , how can they know if we OCed (driver level) , if nothing is burnt ? i am asking coz i have a overheating xfx 8600GT which i will get replaced next month although i aint getting artifacts . i did OC for 2-3 minutes ( minimal , raised the core clock frm 540mhz to 560mhz and no changes to mem speed ) to see any temp variations and nothing hapennned (as high as it was), so i wanted to know if they'll say that they wont rma or replace my card for this reason.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

boss id suggest tht u switch the clocks to the default settings...to be on the safer side and to make the oc detection harder.....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah, switch back clock speeds.

if anything is burnt, there's no chance of getting a replacement. they don't care how it got burnt - whether by oc'ing or due to a spike or surge.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup , i OCed for 2-3 minutes and not more . i just wanted to see if temps reduce or something like that ( LOL , but i was willing to try anything ) and i have been running stock speeds for a month now .


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

roger tht...better get the card changed asap..


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, plz suggest me a grafix card for p3 800mhz, intel 815 motherboard, 448mb sdram. My budget is Rs.4000. I already have geforce4mx 440, i was thinking on the lines of Ati 9800pro or Ati 9700. are these cards still available? if so, what's the cost? I also don't want my cpu to become the bottleneck due to fast videocard. plz assume that i can upgrade only the grafix card at the moment. I just want to play some latest racing games in low settings like flatout2, nfs series, age of empires 3 etc...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

geforce 6800XT ( theitwares quoted price as 3.4k which i doubt ) or the 7300GT . i think the CPU WILL become a big bottleneck , since its only racing games and least possible settings ur pc may pull thru . .


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will check it out, thanks. what about those outdated Ati and nvidia cards like 9800pro and 5700ultra, are they still available for much cheaper prices?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				casual_gamer said:
			
		

> will check it out, thanks. what about those outdated Ati and nvidia cards like 9800pro and 5700ultra, are they still available for much cheaper prices?


yup my friend wants to sell his asus 5700 ultra....must be selling fr bout 2k or smthing..tell me if ur intrested..


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> yup my friend wants to sell his asus 5700 ultra....must be selling fr bout 2k or smthing..tell me if ur intrested..


I am interested, but for a 4 year old 2nd hand card i can pay a maximum of Rs1100, coz u never know when the card will go bust.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> roger tht...better get the card changed asap..


i really cant do it until sept coz its holidays till then and i simply cant go back to my onboard x200 . . i hope its OK to get it RMA'd then . and hey , does ^^(quote) mean that i can still RMA my card  or replace it without them saying that they wont do it coz i OCed it ?


----------



## elator (Aug 12, 2007)

*help me out*

i wanna buy a new gc and was wonderin whether to go for 8600gt or 7600gt....which one is better??iam looking for better performance....

but iam a little confused too....
wat is bottleneck??will these graphic cards bottleneck my sys??
config-p4 3.2 ghz(prescott)
512 mb ddr333(will soon uprgrade to 1gb)
intel 915 gav chipset mb
...............???????????


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a 7900GS . between the two i'd pick 8600


----------



## vajm007 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Brand new Original EVGA 8600GT for Standard 256-P2-N751-TR =7450/-


----------



## Kalyan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guyz.. I have a pc with AMD 64X2 5600+(running at 2.8GHz), Asus M2NPV-VM mobo(nvidia 6150 onboard FYI), Transcend 1GB 800MHz RAM. I need a graphics card. I can shell out 5000-7000 for that. I dont need it right now. I could wait for even 2 months from now. What would be the best bet for this budget now or after 2 months? 
   I am now confused about the 7XXX series and 8XXX series. Which would be better? a high end 7XXX series or 8XXX series? To mention, I havent played most of the dx9 games yet. I could also go for the dx10 ones though.. But, Please help me decide which one I could go. in that budget or should I wait till the prices drop? I have also seen the post abt the dx10.1 making the dx10 cards obsolete. though I am not sure about it.

     Thanks in advance..


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@kalyan better go for 8xxx series.....


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi guyz.. I have a pc with AMD 64X2 5600+(running at 2.8GHz), Asus M2NPV-VM mobo(nvidia 6150 onboard FYI), Transcend 1GB 800MHz RAM. I need a graphics card. I can shell out 5000-7000 for that. I dont need it right now. I could wait for even 2 months from now. What would be the best bet for this budget now or after 2 months?
> I am now confused about the 7XXX series and 8XXX series. Which would be better? a high end 7XXX series or 8XXX series? To mention, I havent played most of the dx9 games yet. I could also go for the dx10 ones though.. But, Please help me decide which one I could go. in that budget or should I wait till the prices drop? I have also seen the post abt the dx10.1 making the dx10 cards obsolete. though I am not sure about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance..



dont worry about dx10.1 and get 8600GT for 6k~7k


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi guyz.. I have a pc with AMD 64X2 5600+(running at 2.8GHz), Asus M2NPV-VM mobo(nvidia 6150 onboard FYI), Transcend 1GB 800MHz RAM. I need a graphics card. I can shell out 5000-7000 for that. I dont need it right now. I could wait for even 2 months from now. What would be the best bet for this budget now or after 2 months?
> I am now confused about the 7XXX series and 8XXX series. Which would be better? a high end 7XXX series or 8XXX series? To mention, I havent played most of the dx9 games yet. I could also go for the dx10 ones though.. But, Please help me decide which one I could go. in that budget or should I wait till the prices drop? I have also seen the post abt the dx10.1 making the dx10 cards obsolete. though I am not sure about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance..



Get a geforce 7900gs for now.Better than 8600gt and gts.


----------



## frogonfloor (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i guys i have
OS: Windows vista ultimate
Processor: Pentium d, 2.8GHz dualcore
RAM: ddr2 1.5 gb
Hard Drive: 160GB sata 1
Graphics Card: onboard ati radeno 200x 256 mb


it run mainly all games like carbon ,cnc3 tiberium wars.
but it do not run dirt plz suggest me a graphic card which can run all games like dirt test drive , and nfs prorat .
my buget is low rs 4000 .

thanks in advance


----------



## spikygv (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8500gt . .


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

either get the 8500gt (it may just overshoot ur budget)
or 7300gt


----------



## 123asd (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

he cud also try the new 8400 i think its near 4k


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey Tech Genius....7900GS is leaps and bounds better than 8600GT and it is even better than 8600GTS...but 8600GT is available for 6k and 7900GS is 9.5k....
as his budget is 5-7k i recommended him 8600GT....


----------



## frogonfloor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*AGP CARD* 


nVidia-FX 5200 128MB Rs.1550 
nVidia-FX 5200 256MB Rs.2250 
nVidia-FX 6200 128MB Rs.1550 
nVidia-FX 6200 256MB Rs.2550 
nVidia-FX 6600LE 256MB Rs.3000 
nVidia-FX 6800XT 512MB Rs.3450 
nVidia-FX 6800GS 512MB Rs.6150 
nVidia-FX 7300GT 256MB Rs.4100 
nVidia-FX 7300GT 512MB Rs.4550 
LEADTEK QUADRO NVS 280 64MB Rs.7750 
ATI-RADEON 9550 256MB Rs.2700 


*PCI E CARD* 


nVidia-5300 128 MB Rs.1800 
nVidia-6200LE 256MB Rs.1850 
nVidia-6200LE 512MB Rs.2350 
nVidia-6500 256MB Rs.2400 
nVidia-6600 256MB Rs.2700 
nVidia-6800GE 256MB Rs.3300 
nVidia-6800GT 256MB Rs.3850 
nVidia-7100GS 256MB Rs.2350 
nVidia-7200GS 128MB Rs.1800 
nVidia-7200GS 256MB Rs.2350 
nVidia-7300LE 512MB Rs.2500 
nVidia-7300GS 512MB Rs.4500 
nVidia-7300GT 256MB Rs.3700 
nVidia-7300GT 512MB Rs.4500 
nVidia-7600GS 256MB Rs.4400 
nVidia-7600GS 512MB Rs.6050 
nVidia-7600GT 256MB Rs.6200 
nVidia-7900GS 256MB Rs.9000 
nVidia-7900GS 512MB Rs.11100 
nVidia-8500GT 256MB Rs.4375 
nVidia-8500GT 512MB Rs.5750 
nVidia-8600GT 256MB Rs.6500 
nVidia-8600GT 512MB Rs.7900 
nVidia-8600GTS 256MB Rs.11500 
nVidia-8600GTS 512MB Rs.14000 


these r new price list


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				frogonfloor said:
			
		

> i guys i have
> OS: Windows vista ultimate
> Processor: Pentium d, 2.8GHz dualcore
> RAM: ddr2 1.5 gb
> ...


for 4.3k get 8500Gt (Zebronics) or get 7600GS for the same price(better for games)....


----------



## frogonfloor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i should buy 512 mb or 256 mb


----------



## xbonez (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

since u're going for a low-end card, 256mb will be more than enough. lower end chipsets won't be able to utilize 512mb


----------



## frogonfloor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

btw that is  Zebronics  in 8500Gt (Zebronics)


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@frogonfloor from where u got tht pricelist........its given tht 8600GT for 6.5k and yesterday whn i asked my enginner he told 7.3k


----------



## frogonfloor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/delhipricelist.htm


frm here i got pricelist for delhi

what is different between nvidia 8500 gt and 8500Gt (Zebronics)


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey there's not much difference............zebronics, leadtek, xfx, Big, MSI, etc r the companies who work for NVIDIA its all up 2 u which 1 u trust between these companies........so always think ask people and then buy we all are here to help u..........


----------



## xbonez (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^not true man! there's a slight diff. for eg. companies like MSI, leadtek and zebronics make good gfx cards but companies like XFX and eVGA make superb cards. their cards are always slightly more expensive but that's coz they use better components and stuff which make them more resilient to oc'ing. as for BIG, i've heard a lot of negative feedback about them


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^not true man! there's a slight diff. for eg. companies like MSI, leadtek and zebronics make good gfx cards but companies like XFX and eVGA make superb cards. their cards are always slightly more expensive but that's coz they use better components and stuff which make them more resilient to oc'ing. as for BIG, i've heard a lot of negative feedback about them



Absoultely correct,xfx and evga cards generally perfoms better.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yaa tht y i told 2 wait for the correct feed back......and i'm also going for XFX 8600GT coz they really give better performance


----------



## spikygv (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well frm wat i've heard palit , zebronics etc. . use chinese PCB which may break down after 1-2 yrs and they dont OC very well . but however zebronics if offering 3 yrs warranty so i think its safe , but i wud avoid palit . and xfx , evga , bfg ( only xfx has a good market in india ) make PCB and other components of higher quality ( thats wat i've heard ) and hence they last longer and OC better .
now i will be contradicting my own statement . most other guys in this forum having 8600GT frm other brands ( other than xfx ) have low temps and are happy , but my xfx 8600GT is overheating and now i am wishing i shud have bought the cheaper BIG 8600GT ( although i'm getting my g-card replaced next month ) . but beleive me , its not just me having this problem . although there are other members in this forum have their xfx 8600 working just fine , i've seen people having xfx 8500 and 8600 in other forums landing with the same problem( i've read the post of 4 dudes)  . so its quite upto u . from reputation xfx wud be the choice , plus remember that xfx gives warranty even if u use a aftermarket cooler ( or something like that i read ) as long as nothing is burnt. .


----------



## Kalyan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi there,, I just need to know one thing. Does the 8500 or 8600 cards run the dx 9 games better than or atleast same as that of 7900 or so. What is the difference between the 8 and 7 series? 8xxx are entry level and 7xxx series are in the ending level. Which would be the best bet in which condition? I hv posted my config before. anyway here it is: (amd 64x2 5600+ on Asus M2NPV-VM Transcend 1GB 800MHz RAM)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi there,, I just need to know one thing. Does the 8500 or 8600 cards run the dx 9 games better than or atleast same as that of 7900 or so. What is the difference between the 8 and 7 series? 8xxx are entry level and 7xxx series are in the ending level. Which would be the best bet in which condition? I hv posted my config before. anyway here it is: (amd 64x2 5600+ on Asus M2NPV-VM Transcend 1GB 800MHz RAM)


7900gs/gt/gtx and all other 79 series cards performs better in Dx 9 games.8600gts is nearly equal to 7900gs but sometimes performs pathetic.Either choose 8600gts or 7900gs


----------



## spikygv (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				frogonfloor said:
			
		

> *www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/delhipricelist.htm
> 
> 
> frm here i got pricelist for delhi
> ...



geforce8500GT is the chipset over which different manufacturers build g-cards. but however nVidia itself doesnt manufature g-cards , it manufactures chipsets which xfx , zebronics , evga , leadtek etc . . use to build g-cards . amd ( preveiosuly ati ) manufatures chipsets like x1900 , hd 2600XT etc.. saphire and other companies produces g-cards using these chipsets .but however AMD itself manufactures g-cards also using their own chipsets . .


----------



## Kalyan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Would I benefit waiting one or two months? When would you expect the prices to come down? and still you keep me in dilemma. 


> Either choose 8600gts or 7900gs


----------



## 123asd (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just checked price 8800gts 320mb costs 15500 wow man its that cheap
i also think the 8900 series is gonan come out in a few months since the specs are already out
theyre making this card to drool over, 8950gx2!!!!!!!! with 2 gig memory i think or maybe 1.5
and the 8800 series is gonna have a price drop, significantly
sources
*news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Strikes-Back-With-New-GeForce-8900-Series-47233.shtml
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/237270-33-news-geforce-8900
*forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=129309
*www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=37655
be happy


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				123asd said:
			
		

> just checked price 8800gts 320mb costs 15500 wow man its that cheap
> i also think the 8900 series is gonan come out in a few months since the specs are already out
> theyre making this card to drool over, 8950gx2!!!!!!!! with 2 gig memory i think or maybe 1.5
> and the 8800 series is gonna have a price drop, significantly



 show me the link........


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Kalyan said:
			
		

> Would I benefit waiting one or two months? When would you expect the prices to come down? and still you keep me in dilemma.



Waiting for pc hardware is not good because sooner or later your video card will become obsolete,but not so early.If you want good performance in dx 9 games,get a 7900gs(offcourse it performs well in dx 10 based games) as it is cheaper while comparing  to 8600gts or stretch your budget to 15000 for the monster 8800gts320mb.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				frogonfloor said:
			
		

> *AGP CARD*
> nVidia-FX 6200 128MB Rs.1550
> 
> nVidia-FX 6600LE 256MB Rs.3000
> ...


guys, out of these 3 cards plz suggest me a card for p3 800mhz, 484mb ram. My main requirement is to play racing games in low settings. From these 3 cards, i am looking forward to buying FX 6200 128mb, its cheap, so i am wondering if its a 64bit card?
If it is indeed 64bit, then i won't buy it. Are there any Ati 128bit cards within 2k range?


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				casual_gamer said:
			
		

> guys, out of these 3 cards plz suggest me a card for p3 800mhz, 484mb ram. My main requirement is to play racing games in low settings. From these 3 cards, i am looking forward to buying FX 6200 128mb, its cheap, so i am wondering if its a 64bit card?
> If it is indeed 64bit, then i won't buy it. Are there any Ati 128bit cards within 2k range?


go for  nVidia 6800XT 512MB but instead of 512mb go for 265mb coz ur ram is too low 512mb or better increase ur ram.......


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				casual_gamer said:
			
		

> guys, out of these 3 cards plz suggest me a card for p3 800mhz, 484mb ram. My main requirement is to play racing games in low settings. From these 3 cards, i am looking forward to buying FX 6200 128mb, its cheap, so i am wondering if its a 64bit card?
> If it is indeed 64bit, then i won't buy it. Are there any Ati 128bit cards within 2k range?



Your processor will seriously bottleneck the 6800XT coupled with RAM.Get 6600LE,but you still won't get full performance.


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please anyone can tell me Where can I get

XFX 
8800GTX 
768MB 

[not the ultra / XXX one, the Plain GTX] 

at the " LOWEST PRICE"  in Mumbai 
with full warranty 
[Not that cheap imported one with no warranty]

One dealer at Lamington Road gave me price of Rs. 34,320/- 
[i haven't done any negotiation  for price]

And please tell me if anyone knows if Zebronics Bijli cabinet will easily fit with this Huge card on Intel DG33BU motherboard?

Please help me,
Thank You,

Dr. Jimit


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok now whn dx10 games will release will support dx9 card......


----------



## spikygv (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup . for atleast another 2 yrs . otherwie that game will have very limited customers .


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wtb agp or pci express card ....
pl also give gcard info (name ,price ..if u know)................for .8v to 1.5v 
for asus a8v mx mobo


----------



## p_d5010 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
There is a topic here for converting *XFX 8600GT to 8600GTS*:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64927&highlight=8600gt

How much safe is it to do this thing? I am buying xfx 8600gt this week and think to do this, but at the same time scared to do so....coz i think 8600gt has resistors,capacitors etc etc. of one specific voltage range and temperature range. Overclocking this way may get them damaged(if my logic is right). 
But at the same time I want to get better framerates than the original card gives.
So please tell me what should i do........waiting is also an option for me.
My budget for gfx card remains fixed at 8k. Want to play Lost planet and crysis on my 19"lcd at descent details.
Also, how much would my AMD 3000+ (939pin) bottleneck the card?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				p_d5010 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> There is a topic here for converting *XFX 8600GT to 8600GTS*:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64927&highlight=8600gt
> 
> ...


One thing i can say for sure is that your processor will bottleneck the card at high resolutions beyond 1024*768.And the mod done on the XFX 8600 GT is only for experts and not the average person,least u might do anything wrong u would need a pci graphics card to reflash the bios of the card.The XFX 8600 GT uses good quality resistors and capacitors as XFX is a very good company/brand from pine international.


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does anyone know which site to refer for graphics card reviews?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

try tomshardware.com , xbitlabs.com


----------



## p_d5010 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> One thing i can say for sure is that your processor will bottleneck the card at high resolutions beyond 1024*768.And the mod done on the XFX 8600 GT is only for experts and not the average person,least u might do anything wrong u would need a pci graphics card to reflash the bios of the card.The XFX 8600 GT uses good quality resistors and capacitors as XFX is a very good company/brand from pine international.



Even if their quality is good, cant they be damaged if excess rating comes across it which is outside its normal range?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've decided to get a 8800GTX...
Does the 8800GTX require 2 PCI-e power connectors??

well......initially i had decided to get the coolermaster extremepower 600W......but turns out, it has only 1 pci-e power connector.

Also i'm interested in the prices of Antec Trio 550W / 650W   or the Corsair HX 620 in india...

thx


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> I've decided to get a 8800GTX...
> Does the 8800GTX require 2 PCI-e power connectors??
> 
> well......initially i had decided to get the coolermaster extremepower 600W......but turns out, it has only 1 pci-e power connector.



Yes its true,
It needs 2 PCI-e connectors
as recommended by nVidia
Though it can run with 1, but will suffer performance losses,
I have a same problem as you,

i found few cooler master & Antec products, but they are too costly

COOLER MASTER Real power 850W = 15k
650 watts also there but dont know price

iGreen Power 600 W  8.5 k

Antec  India Shops  *www.antecindia.com/new/where.htm

Antek trio 550w = 6745 +tax
650W = 8480+tax

Please anyone here suggest some cheaper ones with 2 PCI-E 6 pin connectors with atleast 500W supply,

All these new things are delaying my new PC,

Please anyone tell me where can i buy the cheapest XFX 8800GTX 768Mb with warranty in mumbai ?
Thanks,
Dr. Jimit


----------



## spikygv (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 8800GTX lacks something which makes the need for a  costlier psu  . i dont remember very well . wait till some1 who knows tells u abt this.


----------



## entrana (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys im getting a 8800gts 320mb does it also require 2 pcie pins or just one reply quickly guys or i might just buy the wrong psu


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				dr_jimit said:
			
		

> Real power *8500W* = 15k


----------



## xbonez (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

has to be a typo. 8.5 kilowatt - i don't think it exists for home pcs


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys im getting a 8800gts 320mb does it also require 2 pcie pins or just one reply quickly guys or i might just buy the wrong psu


Well i would like to warn u before u buy this card.It has a performance bug.According to this bug in all the cards of the 8800 series this card suffers the most.This bug makes the card run out of texture memory and hence the slowdown since it has only 320 mb of memory.My brother was going to buy directly from rashi peripherals but they were wise enough to warn us and make us go for the 640Mb version.Even if u buy this card make sure u do not turn the texture resolution to high/ultra.

*And this card only requires one PCI express power connector.And requires a power supply of rating 26 AMP on the 12V rail.Recommended power supply of 600 watt with 83% efficiency.I recommend the coolermaster 600watt.*


----------



## spikygv (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think a fix will be released by sept . . and u can alt+tab out of the game to free ur texture mem. .but yes, there is a problem that has not been adressed by nvidia for a long time and many have even returned their 8800's i've read .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dr_jimit
Zebronics Diamond series are SLI ready and has 2 6 pin PCIE connector.
Zebronics is the official partner on nvidia, and they make some of the world's most stable PSUs. Their Diamond series is as stable as Antec Neo or Corsair and a lil bit cheaper also.

CHIP once review their 730W PSU and they ran two high end card in SLI along with 4 HDD, 2 optical drives and max they cud have.
The 730W costs some 7~8k.


----------



## entrana (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok guys so any idea how much 640mb costs in calcutta


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> ok guys so any idea how much 640mb costs in calcutta


Will cost around Rs 24,400(from XFX) including tax.


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> has to be a typo. 8.5 kilowatt - i don't think it exists for home pcs



IAM EXTREMELY SORRY IT WAS A TYPING MISTAKE,  Its 850 Watts only, for 15.7 k

And  if it was 8500W then it would give definitely shock for any one who uses it, 

I have corrected it
It is shown on *www.theitwares.com/coolermaster/coolermaster.htm

and thanks Harvik780 , 
I found CM extreme Power 600 watts cheapest with 2 pcie connector.

BTW  

2 X 8800 GTS 320MB in SLI   >   single 8800 GTX 768MB   ??? or similar ? or worse ?

I found sone links


*www.tomshardware.com/forum/238917-33-advice-8800-8800
*www.hwupgrade.com/articles/video/13/the-nvidia-geforce-8800-gtx-and-gts-in-sli_index.html
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2082196
*forums.slizone.com/index.php?showtopic=5526
*www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=335&type=expert&pid=6

Very  interesting topic, 

please see and Your comment....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 2 X 8800 GTS 320MB in SLI > single 8800 GTX 768MB ??? or similar ? or worse ?



i'd say worse


----------



## entrana (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok ok so i think its smarter to buy the 640mb as long as my dad will buy for me thanks for the heads up or i could have got the wrong stuff


----------



## spikygv (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dont worry ,  a fix will arrive for it in sept (tats wat i read ) , so go4 320mb if u're short on budget . if u can go4 640mb well and good. BTW , thats a gud reason to ask ur dad to get u the 640mb edition..if u're going to use this card for 2yrs , then buy a cheaper 7900GS and keep an eye on the g92 .. if u intend to upgrade sooner , then good and go4 8800.


----------



## entrana (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

umm ok now everyone is scaring the hell outta me some tell me to buy tihs or that and stuff im planning on getting vista ultimate guys so i think i shud go for 8800


----------



## regenade (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

saw a real good deal on a 8600GT today on the net...Zebby 8600GT for just 6k 
Here is the link
*xtremegx.com/store/zebronics-8600gt-256mb-p-172.html


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what the difference between a normal 8600gt card and a fatality 8600gt card?
which one is better?


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i guess fatality one is optimized for gaming after the xtreme gamer ka FATALITy...may be better clock speed and all.

and fatality is better if you can spare a few more bucks.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ i heard that the rate difference fatality and the normal one is very less.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think its quite large . fatality is an OCed version of regular 8600GT and is passive cooled. have a roomy cabinet with lots of fans if u wanna buy that . last time i checked fatality was @ 10k ( sorry this was a month ago ) . at this price u can go4 7900GS ( 9k , so its ok assuming that 8600 fatality price dropped by 1k ) . 7900GS will be a far better performer .


----------



## bL4zE (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

da main difference is dat u CANNOT OC fatality 8600 !!! even if u were able its speeds may increase by only 20-30 MHz  coz it comes factory OC n OCing it further gives artifacts but buy a XFX 8600 GT n u can OC it like nething
me havin XFX 8600 GT n wooohuuuuu its superb i have OC it to 705/1750 from its default 540/1400 

da only problem is heating  n dat 2 i have solved by adding vantec cooler card !!! so now no worries \m/


----------



## p_d5010 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ ^ hey how much did you get that cooler for? and where did u get it?


----------



## entrana (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya 
also is there cooler for 8800gts


----------



## bL4zE (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello its a cooler card with 2 fans on it one is a blower n other is $ucker it circulates da cool air frm outside vertically inside.it occupies a " PCI " slot of ur mobo depending on wat u have to cool , if u wanna cool da gfx den simply push it into a slot just below ur gfx n yes it works on MOLEX power conenctors same as ur hdd 1.

i got it frm Laminghton Road in bombay , its for Rs.1350 n believe me it works superb if u have enuff space around ur cabinet. 
n yes there are others dat have to be installed directly on ur gfx by removing da default fan n heatsink , thus VOIDING THE WARRANTY  
so i choosed this 1 

link for all coolers :- *www.comparateur.in/prix/138074/index_filter-315.1761.html

my images link :-
*i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd210/Surag/th_XFX8600GT.jpg

*i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd210/Surag/th_datsdavgacoolerdablueonesomeeyecand.jpg

*i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd210/Surag/th_vgacoolerfrmanotherangle.jpg

*i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd210/Surag/th_VantecVGACoolerfancard.jpg


----------



## chicha (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

few months back i got a 6200 256.
now looking for a better one.
I went through couple of cards.
1. 8400GS
2. X1600 PRO
what do you suggest?
my budget is arround 5-6.

reason
i play lot of games, and should be able to play HD content with EASE.
thank you in advance


----------



## X-300 Hawk (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> one guy is asking me to get the 5700 and other one not to get it
> cmon guys
> plz hurry
> any brands from Radeon???


 
Get Nvidia GeForce 7800.
Nvidia and Raedon are the best.


----------



## bL4zE (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> few months back i got a 6200 256.
> now looking for a better one.
> I went through couple of cards.
> 1. 8400GS
> ...


neither of these will help u coz 8400GS is crap never go for GS series unless budget is a BIG problem coz these are low perfo cards  8400 GS perfo can b rated in terms as 6800 perfo  
go for 7900 GT if u dont want DX10 card otherwise 8600GT roxxxxx \m/
ati cards are gd but perfo is cippled coz of buggy drivers


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@chicha
Both cards are of different price tags. 8400GS is at 3k and 1600pro is at 5k.
I wud suggest u get an 8600GT for 6.5k or at least an 8500GT for 5.3k.
Hope u have a gud proccy and ample amout of ram.


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanna buy a mid range PC... sud i go4 7600 or spend some more n get 8600???


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ankushkool said:
			
		

> i wanna buy a mid range PC... sud i go4 7600 or spend some more n get 8600???




ofcourse 8600gt


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ankushkool
better get 8600GT coz its more future proof. Its expensive than 7600GT, but al least it wud let us play more future games even if perfomance is not dat gr8 compared to 7600GT.


----------



## chicha (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @chicha
> Both cards are of different price tags. 8400GS is at 3k and 1600pro is at 5k.
> I wud suggest u get an 8600GT for 6.5k or at least an 8500GT for 5.3k.
> Hope u have a gud proccy and ample amout of ram.


did not mention some imp things.
First i have AGP slot.
AMD AM2 3000+
2*512


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> did not mention some imp things.
> First i have AGP slot.
> AMD AM2 3000+
> 2*512



for AGP Slots the best card u cound get for 6k is 7600GT..it may be priced higher....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@chicha

there are no AM2 mobos with AGP slots around. It shud be PCIE.
And even if u get an 8600GT, den also ur proccy wud be a bottleneck. SO waste of money to go for such cards.

Check if its AGP or PCIE.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ but that doesnt mean that both 8500 nd 8600 perform on same level on his system . so better of with 8600 if pcie or 7600 if agp.


----------



## chicha (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @chicha
> 
> there are no AM2 mobos with AGP slots around. It shud be PCIE.
> And even if u get an 8600GT, den also ur proccy wud be a bottleneck. SO waste of money to go for such cards.
> ...



Dude i am using An AGP card as we speek. my mobo is MSI K9MM-V.


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys what shud i get xfx geforce 7950gt or 8800gts


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800gts


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r u sure because i hear 8800 series have bugs


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but then again its better than 7950GT


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ooooooo ok


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What!!!
I don't think u guys need to ask a comparison between 8800 GTS and 7950 GT, well obviously the 8800 GTS rules!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
sorry, i mistook for 8600GTS...

but why r u comparing 7950 nd 8800? The price difference is very much.
the comparison shud be b/w 7900 or 7950 vs 8600GTS


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no cuz u know i thought that it cud have been better anyways they say i shudnt get the 320mb of the gts because its buggy but i cant afford the 640mb one either what shud i do thats why i brought up the question to ask about 7950 or maybe even 7950gx2

im getting 7950gx2 guys is it good?
how many pcie pins?

EDIT: i take back my words 8800gts kicks a** so i changed my mind sorry everyone


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Huh! it's not good if you can afford 8800gts 320mb.Do you play at high resolution.8800gts is good if you want to play at 1280#1024 resolution with maximum settings.No point in buying a 7959gx2 today.Soon nvidia will fix vram bug.see this review

*www.sharkyextreme.com/hardware/videocards/article.php/3688156


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
7950GX2 has heating issues. The GPU which is sandwitched b/w the PCBs heats up quickly and the cards tends to become unstable even at stoch clocks.

A 7950GT wud be better even if it dun perform like 7950GX2.

Orelse get the 8800gts 320. Heard inmany forums dat nvidia will soon fix the bug(texture mem bug) with a gud driver. So in that case 8800GTS 320 is better than 7950GT nd GTX in any way...and the 8800GTS will be more stable in temperature aspect also compared to 7950GX2.


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok so 8800gts 320mb it is actually i need to play ALL games at 1024x768 only but since this supports 1280x1024 cool
i also need to play in 1360x768 for my lcd


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
sure u can do it...on 1360*768

what Tech Genius wanna say was due to the mem mangement bug, the card can't handle some games with heavy texture at ultra high resolutions like 1600*1200 and above.

Sinece 1360*768 is not a very high resolution the card can handle every game at dat res @ max detail.


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o then i need not be tense i shall get that besides my screen cant support more than 1280x1024 and 1360x768 anyways


----------



## hash!! (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ummm... theres a lot goin on about the 8800gts 320mb... i hope its worth the hype, really...
im planning to go for it, first off, should i buy an asus or an msi?
secondly, what power psu should be good enough to hold this card, and what are the consequences of using a low power psu with this card?
lastly... and the dumbest question of em all... should i even go for it at all? 
lolz


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why not xfx or evga??they are better.
bt u ll need a really good psu.i ll suggest at least zebonics platinum 500 watt or better to have coolermaster extreme 600 watt.

when is 9800 GTX coming out??i got some price quotes(assumption) of it being priced abt $700.


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx is stil the best but expensive too
dont even think about getting asus its ridiculously overpriced


----------



## hash!! (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm... weird you say that...
1. asus
2. leadtek
3. zotac
4. evga
5. msi (NX8800GTS-T2D320E (GeForce 8800GTS) 320MB GDDR3)
6. xfx
7. msi (NX8800GTS-T2D320E-HD-OC (GeForce 8800GTS Overclocked) 320MB GDDR3) (Dual-link DVI connectors - SLI bridge - TV-out + HDTV support)
8. innovision
9. evga

thats the set of manufacturer cards i got as options... and they're in increasing order of prices... ie, asus is the cheapest, and well, evga is the most expensive of the lot...
most of em didnt have descriptions... and msi did... but arent those features gonna be common to all?
this is actually confusing...
oh.. and wouldnt a cooler master true power/ antec / acbel 400-450w psu help?
also, what happens if i hook up the card to a low power psu??
and im gettin the psu from singapore... there wont be any problem in that, would there? i cant be bothered about the warranty/guarantee.. i can send it back and stuff... so apart from that, would gettin the psu from singapore make a difference?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Evga come with lifetime warrenty.Also make sure the PSU is rated one,500W is enough for 8800gts 320mb.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

$hash

dont know where u live.bt when u can get a decent psu here in India,why are u so much interested having it from Singapore??!!
cooler master true power will serve the purpose for you bt then if u upgrade ur computer in the future,400 watt psus wont let u do that.
if u use a low power psu with ur 8800,then the psu will blow,thts for sure.
before blowing,ur cabby will be abnormally heated.so better be in the safe side before regretting.


----------



## hash!! (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> $hash
> 
> dont know where u live.bt when u can get a decent psu here in India,why are u so much interested having it from Singapore??!!
> cooler master true power will serve the purpose for you bt then if u upgrade ur computer in the future,400 watt psus wont let u do that.
> ...


 
hehh.. dude, im from delhi alright... but all over nehru place, you get different quotes for the same darn thing... and anyway, im gettin stuff at good rates there... so thats why... agreed, we get everythn here, but its a tad cheaper there...
so a 400-450w true power would be good enough? and would keep my rig safe, right?
or what if i get any (as in no specific brand) 500-700w psu?


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup u ll be in safe side with branded ones,though(coolermaster,corsair,antec).
make it at least 500 watt.
u dont need 700watt unless u wish to hv a couple of 8800gtxs or ultras in SLI.


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys im getting cooler master 600wats wurth 4k
does it have 1 pcie connector?


----------



## hash!! (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> u dont need 700watt unless u wish to hv a couple of 8800gtxs or ultras in SLI.


hahahaa... mate, thats waaaayyyy outta my league... as it is, im tryin to figure out how im gonna sneak in another couple of grand for the darn psu, after spendin all that much on the gts... lolz...
oh... lastly... is there anythn specific i should look out for while selecting the psu, other than the wattage and brand? like pins? or connectors, or pcie connectors? i really have no idea whatsoever about those...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

amps on the 12 volt rail . if u're taking 8800GTX look for a psu with 2 connectors for it . if not one is enough . take one with alteast 30A if u're going for 8800GTS.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> hahahaa... mate, thats waaaayyyy outta my league... as it is, im tryin to figure out how im gonna sneak in another couple of grand for the darn psu, after spendin all that much on the gts... lolz...
> oh... lastly... is there anythn specific i should look out for while selecting the psu, other than the wattage and brand? like pins? or connectors, or pcie connectors? i really have no idea whatsoever about those...


 
yes mate,u will have to have 30 A on 12 Volt rails if you are going for 8800 series or higher that will soon come out.

if you get a 7 series one,it only has 4 pin connector so no need to worry about pins bt 8800 uses 6 pin connectors also u will hv to hv a spacy cabinet.


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok 1 more thing guys since ur saying 8800 series use 6pins
coolermaster 600watts has only 4 pins so i have to get a better smps
is this true?


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u will need a 6 pin pci express connector for 8800.


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so that means id have to go for the 7.2k smps right


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> so that means id have to go for the 7.2k smps right


The 8800GTS requires 1 Pci-express power connector(6 pin)where as the 8800GTX requires 2 Pci-express power connectors.The cooler master 600watt's true rating is somewhere around 560watt and it has only one Pci-express power connector.Never compromise,tell your dad that if we try to save money we might not get the recommended products.If you are buying an 8800GTS go for the Corsair HX620W(can support upto 2 8800GTX in SLI by the use of molex to pci-express power connector,a total of four are required for 8800GTX SLI).I have no experience with coller master 600w.If ur going for cooler master u better google for user experiences to see ifs stable enough.


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so corsair hx620watts has four pci-e connectors with 6pins each? wow ill definitely get this
thanks harvy again so i guess no choice


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> so corsair hx620watts has four pci-e connectors with 6pins each? wow ill definitely get this
> thanks harvy again so i guess no choice


No,HX620watt has 2 pci express power connectors and u can add 2 molex to pci express power connectors to set up SLI with 8800GTX.Don't worry the power provided is more than enough.


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ooooooooooooooooooooooook thx,umm again
just one more things whats a molex
and never in the future wud i be able to afford a gtx for me even a gts 320mb is costly and thats the max im gettin maybe id even have to downgrade to 8600gt
one more thing i have this proview amrex ups cant fnd on the net i wonder if this supports the 620watts psu or not ill post its specs as written at the back
model number: proview 600
220-240v,50-60hz i.e. input and output , and thats pretty much all


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooooooook thx,umm again
> just one more things whats a molex


The connector which connects to power harddrive.


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so that means i can connect a molex to pcie?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u attach a converter to the molex and put the other end of the converter ( which is now acting like a pcie 4 pin / 6 pin power supplier ) to the g-card.


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o ok thanks
so i planned on buying a 8800gts320mb
and ya in sli mode u can use any 2 graphics cards right or does it have to be the two exactly same replica of the card


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@harvik

i hv corsair 620 watt.it has ,indeed,2 pci-e connectors but my 7900 gt only requires 4 pin molex.so i cant fit the gfx power supply in the required port of the psu and already am getting warnings that my gfx card isnt receiving enough power.wht shud i do now??
pci-e to molex converters available in tha market??


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> @harvik
> 
> i hv corsair 620 watt.it has ,indeed,2 pci-e connectors but my 7900 gt only requires 4 pin molex.so i cant fit the gfx power supply in the required port of the psu and already am getting warnings that my gfx card isnt receiving enough power.wht shud i do now??
> pci-e to molex converters available in tha market??


I think the XFX Geforce 7900GT has a 6pin pci-express power inlet.

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/996/clipboard01on0.jpg

The HX620Watt has tow 6 Pin Pci-express power connectors.Just connect one to the crad.Are u saying that by connecting the pci-express connector ur getting the warning.U can always connect the molex to pci-express connectors that came with ur card to see if the warning is removed.I have heard that many people are getting these warnings with the 6 pin power connector.Actually the molex to pci-express power connectors are provided for old power supplies which don't have the required 6 pin pci-express connector.Have u tested ur crad with 3d mark,if it provides with accurate results,those posted on the net,then u don't need to worry about the warning.The HX620W has a total amperage of 50Amp and real power of 600watt on the 12V rails required by the card,so connecting the 6 pin power connector to the crad shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## hash!! (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

damn... why cant they make things simpler... now that i've read all this jargon here, im like "to buy, or not to buy, that is the question"
ughhh... that means if i go for an 8800gts 320mb, i'l hvta spend on a decent psu as well... which will cost me an upwards of 3k... damnnn...
what if the psu doesnt have a 6pin connector? i can get the converter from nehru place or sumthn naa?
and will my card actually burn out or blow up if the psu doesnt give it enough power? cause that sounds a tad far fetched... cause if sumthn doesnt get enough power, it doesnt work...?
gaaah... help me out someone... gimme a budget psu which would be alright to run the darn card safely... cause i'd hate to go in for a 7950gt while the 8 series is riding high...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> damn... why cant they make things simpler... now that i've read all this jargon here, im like "to buy, or not to buy, that is the question"
> ughhh... that means if i go for an 8800gts 320mb, i'l hvta spend on a decent psu as well... which will cost me an upwards of 3k... damnnn...
> what if the psu doesnt have a 6pin connector? i can get the converter from nehru place or sumthn naa?
> and will my card actually burn out or blow up if the psu doesnt give it enough power? cause that sounds a tad far fetched... cause if sumthn doesnt get enough power, it doesnt work...?
> gaaah... help me out someone... gimme a budget psu which would be alright to run the darn card safely... cause i'd hate to go in for a 7950gt while the 8 series is riding high...


Cooler master 600watt(real watt 560).Has one 6 pin pci-express power connector.Should be suffice ur needs.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i will post my 3d mark results by this weekend.bt my card doesnt look like the one there in your pic.i will try to post a pic too.
no converter from pci-e to molex came with the card.are these converters available in the market individually??

@ hash

coolermaster will be more than enough for ut system,thts for sure.


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@harvy in the website of coolermaster i think it says its 4 pin not 6pin
could u elaborate which model by going to the cooler master site properly


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> @harvy in the website of coolermaster i think it says its 4 pin not 6pin
> could u elaborate which model by going to the cooler master site properly


The cooler master 600w is an ATX 20+4 pin(24 pin for ATX and 20 pin for micro ATX)power supply u can detach the 4 pins if u want to connect it to a micro ATX power supply.I think it was the detachable 4 pins u were talking about.To confirm that it has a 1 pci-express 6 pin power connector follow this link-
*hi-techreviews.com/reviews_2006/CMPSU/P1.htm

This power supply is not modular.That means u cannot disconnect the wires u don't need.Check out the full review from the above link.


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ooo ok ya totally iread 20+4 pins thanks for the heads up anyways
but i dont think anytime in the future ill swich to SLI because it has issues beside this single gts would last me 3 years


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> no converter from pci-e to molex came with the card.are these converters available in the market individually??


Yes they exist and u can buy them individually.Check them here-

*www.atxpowersupplies.com/Molex-to-PCI-Express-Adapter.htm

and here

*www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=46857&doy=30m8&C=SO&U=strat15


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm harvy whats the best overclockable asus mobo with dual channel ddr2 support and all features of p5ne-sli under 7-8k
p.s. i DONT NEED SLI


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hmm harvy whats the best overclockable asus mobo with dual channel ddr2 support and all features of p5ne-sli under 7-8k
> p.s. i DONT NEED SLI


Asus does not have any motherboards based on the 650i ultra chipset(its non sli).But XFX has one-
*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...+nForce+650i&seriesId=989307&productId=989811

It should be a good overclocker and will be under ur budget.I think it costs R6.5K.


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i believe the features are the same as asus p5ne sli just without the sli right?

woops slash that this is the graphics cards thread sorry
anyways decided to go for asus cuz its better


----------



## p_d5010 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can Bioshock run at 1280x800 resolution with all settings cranked up to high in DX10 mode on 8600gt?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				p_d5010 said:
			
		

> Can Bioshock run at 1280x800 resolution with all settings cranked up to high in DX10 mode on 8600gt?


@Tech_Genius told me that his 8600Gt gave him 27-30 FPS at 1024*768.But i think his processor(P4 3.0Ghz)bottlenecked the video crad.I have an 8800GTS 640MB and it gives 40 FPS average on 1600*1200 with everything maxed out.


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey harvy i  too have a p4 ht 3.06 ghz im not sure if i would change it
would it too bottleneck the card
and + i just need the resolution of 1280x1024
and ya id get 8800gts 320mb


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I'd be nice if u could oc that CPU .. my friend has P4 HT 3.0 GHz oc'ed to 3.6 GHz and it reduces the bottleneck by quite a bit .. even with a 7900GTX ...


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes they exist and u can buy them individually.Check them here-
> 
> *www.atxpowersupplies.com/Molex-to-PCI-Express-Adapter.htm
> 
> ...


 
i checked out the sites.nice info.thnx a lot..bt the problem is still there.
there are two pci-e ports in corsair hx 620 watt,all 6 pins.now,with that converter,it converts two molex connectors to 1 pci-e.it means,the psus those do not have a 6 pin pci-e port can power the pci-e gfx card via addition of two molex ports in the psu,am i rite?
bt my card has only 4 pins that requires a molex connector.
so if i connect the 6 pin pci-e connector to psu and one of the molexes in my gfx card,i am not sure my purpose will be served or not


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys how to overclock a p4, witihin the safe limits i mean software overclock i dont want any damage and how to check temeperature of my p4


----------



## quan chi (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well how much memory does 7900gt has?


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

256/512mb i think


----------



## srinivasaraor (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am having problem with my 19 inch (viewsonic VA1903wm)widescreen LCD. I know the native resolution should be 1440*900. But I can't see it in the list, any suggestions ? thanks in advance

integrated graphic driver on intel original essential series desktop board D945Gcl mother board..................i have tried with all updated drivers for that resolution but resolution not came.but some times the sys automatically set to 1440*900 resolution.at that time i could able to see all 1440*900 resolution list..... 
mother board details are:

micro ATX form factor 
supports 1066/800/533mHZ sys bus
processor:intel(R)pentium(R)cpu 3.00GHz


support ddr2 667/533 sdram memory

intel graphic media accelarator 950

PCI express*x16 graphic connector
intel high defination audio
support intel em64t
microsoft windows vista ready


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> i checked out the sites.nice info.thnx a lot..bt the problem is still there.
> there are two pci-e ports in corsair hx 620 watt,all 6 pins.now,with that converter,it converts two molex connectors to 1 pci-e.it means,the psus those do not have a 6 pin pci-e port can power the pci-e gfx card via addition of two molex ports in the psu,am i rite?
> bt my card has only 4 pins that requires a molex connector.
> so if i connect the 6 pin pci-e connector to psu and one of the molexes in my gfx card,i am not sure my purpose will be served or not


Sorry for the wrong reply,i didn't pay attention.Have u tried connecting the psu's molex connector to the video card.Do it,it won't harm the video card and check if low power warning is received.

I think ur card is somewhat like this 7900GT from gigabyte.

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/2368/fullgb7900gtwj7.jpg

This is a 7900GT which requires a molex connector.



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> guys how to overclock a p4, witihin the safe limits i mean software overclock i dont want any damage and how to check temeperature of my p4


Well pentium 4 is unstable when u increase the FSB.U'll have to increase the multiplier to get a higher clock.Also u'll have to do it through bios.The FSB is the real clock of the processor and the multiplier is the number of instructions that can be processed per clock cycle.So if ur processor has a multiplier of 9 then ur processor FSB or real speed is 333.333Mhz(FSB*Multipler=Theoretical clock,9*333.33=3.0Ghz).Ur new mobo will support extensive overclocking.Be careful though.


----------



## hash!! (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				srinivasaraor said:
			
		

> I am having problem with my 19 inch (viewsonic VA1903wm)widescreen LCD. I know the native resolution should be 1440*900. But I can't see it in the list, any suggestions ? thanks in advance


 
right click on your desktop, go to properties, select the Settings tab, click on the "Advanced" button, now the monitor and display adaptor properties will open up in a new dialog... click on the Monitor tab, and untick "Hide Modes that my monitor cannot display"
that'd open a whole lotta resolutions...


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

umm harvy so ur suggesting that i not overclock, right
anyways one more question i have this ati radeon xpress 200 onboard
it has 256mb of memory and i shared 256 more to make it 512mb of texture memory  so whats better
1gb+256 video
or
768mb+512mb video


----------



## p_d5010 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey yesterday my friend bought 8600gt and has 2.6ghz single core p4 processor........the card 8600gt give roughly 20 fps on high settings with shadows on medium and textures on medium........really disappointing score 
Hope it runs well on my amd 3000+


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
setting 512MB for onboard GFX is of no gud. Seting it at 128 MB is da best as 256 Mb wont be used as the bottleneck is da GPU and not the video memory.


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i see, but i think it does help with some framerates as it has more texture memory

ya 1 more thing dya guys know how to use ddr2 ram as memory for gfx
like im getting 320mb 8800gts, and i want to 512 in it to make it better
how is there an option or something, wud it help?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i see, but i think it does help with some framerates as it has more texture memory
> 
> ya 1 more thing dya guys know how to use ddr2 ram as memory for gfx
> like im getting 320mb 8800gts, and i want to 512 in it to make it better
> how is there an option or something, wud it help?


In earlier days u could give AGP aperture size to ur AGP or onboard GFX which used agp lanes.However with newer pci-express video cards its not possible.But the lower end segment from nvidia does support turbocache which allows u to add additional ram to ur pci-express video card.Its however not possible for the 8800 series.


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o ok thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
512 MB for x200 is no gud than 128 Mb. The problem is not about storing those textures, but the GPU can't process so much textures. So its useless to give so much memory for texture which never gonna be filled above 128/256.
But ur system ram will be more if u set it 128, then it has greater advantage.
Ull have faster game loading and less lags.
Never turn on AA, AF, triple buffering, and mip mapping[set to lowest] on ATI Cpanel.

Also ur GPU natively dun have memory, but the shown 256 is da " hyper memory" which id dynamically allocated at time of GPU load. Its value can't be changed unless uve total RAM less than 256MB. So set another 128 as shared. So the actual shared is 128 and if the GPU wants, then itll use another 256 also, and if not needed, itll work as system ram. So u see it is useless to share more than 128.

Ive benchmarked my onboard ATI X1250 setting it 128 Mb and 256 MB and the result is somewhat same, but the loading was much better when it was at 128.


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HELP FOR 8800 GTX......
I bought 8800gtx xxx 768 mb bt when i ran vista the drivers which came wid graphic card didnt work and the warning came "get drivers from xfxforce.com"
bt when i went to the website the drivers were corrupt.is there any 1 here who has the same card and is running vista ultimate.
THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thx aravind


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> HELP FOR 8800 GTX......
> I bought 8800gtx xxx 768 mb bt when i ran vista the drivers which came wid graphic card didnt work and the warning came "get drivers from xfxforce.com"
> bt when i went to the website the drivers were corrupt.is there any 1 here who has the same card and is running vista ultimate.
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP


Download the drivers from here-
*www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey, can anyone plz tell me which is the graphics card with 512mb ram, i mean, DDR, DDR2, GDDR, GDDR2,GDDR3. i don't care what type the ram is. which is and what's the price?


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there are many^^^
like 8600gt.8400,7900 etc


----------



## spikygv (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> hey, can anyone plz tell me which is the graphics card with 512mb ram, i mean, DDR, DDR2, GDDR, GDDR2,GDDR3. i don't care what type the ram is. which is and what's the price?



the nature of gpu matters a lot more than just mem.


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup true


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 2, 2007)

*Would a 8500GT be too much for my PC?*

Hi,

I have a Pentium D 2.8 Ghz dual core processor + ASUS LD2VMSE Mobo with 1GB DDR2 RAM.  I'm a casual gamer..I play games only once in a while..mostly racing games like NFS. I dont play FPS games and stuff.

Now I'm not able to play NFS carbon with my current setup (onboard graphics - intel 945 chipset) , so I'm considering buying a graphics card. My budget is not fixed, but I wouldnt want to spend too much on a graphics card.

I was considering a 8600GT but looks like with my current system and my very little gaming usage it would be too much. Planning to settle for an XFX 8500GT for around 4,600 in Trivandrum. I know 8500GT is not a very powerful card, but it seems to be good VFM and would be enough for my gaming.

But given my processor(non Core2 Duo)/mobo/RAM, do u think this card would overkill?..should I go for a lower card like 8400 or something?


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no 8500gt would be fine, but dont expect good graphic support and good framerates with this its ur choice, live with it cuz its really really bad
8600gt should suffice for a long time so i suggest u go with that. u have fine specs for 8600gt, is ur cpu pentium d or core 2 duo. make sure  u have a pciexpress 16 slot and a good smps. id suggest cooler master 600wats smps worth 4k its pretty stable


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mine is not Core2 duo, but dual core Pentium D. Yes I have a PCIe slot and my cabinet/SMPS is from iBall..400W if I remember correctly. And..no..I dont intend to go for a an SMPS worth 4k ...thank u 

BTW I know that compared to 8600GT 8500GT is not so good, and that it has half the number of SPs and has limited features, but I'm wondering if the price difference is really worth the money given my limited gaming. XFX 8500GT is 4,600 and XFX 8600GT is around 7k, so that's a cool 2.5K difference.

I'm not a hardcore gamer by any means but if spending the extra 2.5K would make an appreciable difference in my gaming experience I dont mind spending the extra money. It's not like I dont have the money to spend, I'm just thinking whether it's worth the amount.

Also the question is if I go for a 8600GT would the rest of my system be able to keep up with it?. Coz I saw an earlier post that someone's 2.6Ghz single core system was not able to run latest games at high frame rates even with a 8600GT card.I dont want to end up in a situation like that.

Ok I guess I'm not like your typical gamer boy who wants the fastest and latest hardware  Something that gets me going is fine.

Also regarding SMPS, a 400W unit should be ok for 8500GT/8600GT right?. Do I really need a higher rated unit?. Also my cabinet is Mini ATX so things could get a little cramped  But there's a CPU chimney and 2 cabinet fans to get things cool


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@bigdaddy486
There is 7300GT 512MB DDR3 and 7600GS 512MB DDR2
They are for 4.5k and 5.5k.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm...after going through the forum for some time and reading all the reviews, it really starts to look like everyone hates the 8500GT 

If that card is really that bad, then I think I'll stick with 8600GT @ Rs 7k. I hope I could consider the extra 2.5K spent as a part of future proofing.

But guys, please tell me this, would a 8600GT run fine with a Pentium D (not Core2 Duo) 2.8 Gig/1GB DDR2 and a 400W iBall SMPS ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and mr.Gulugulumal [nut askin about Lottilodukku] there is a lot difference b/w 8500GT nd 8600GT. 8500GT can onle be called a DX10 card, even lower priced 7 series card outperforms it.
see this to get an idea bout the card's perfomance.
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/9100/856855318ik1.th.png

An 8500GT can't even handle todays games at moderate level? then what bout future games at least those gonna released withion 1 yr?

I admit that even 8600GT won't be able to handle all at moderate lavels, but much much better than 8500GT.
An 8600GT is for 6.5k and defenitely worth it.

Yup, an 8600GT on ur system won't be an overkill for system . For such a proccy to be bottleneck u must get atb least 8800GTS 320. Todays games must need a dual core nd u have it. Relax dude, its enuf, its only downside is high heat generation.
Get some 50 bucks 80mm fans and attach them on cabby.
And an 8600Gt runs fine on iball 400w SPU. No need for upgrade now.
But yeah, if u gonna have an extra HDD and one optical drive along with some other stuffs then get at least a colorsit, Powersafe or Zebronics Platinum 500w for 2k.


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does the ibal smps have a pcie connector u need that too or u can use a spare molex with a converter


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
8600Gt dun need dat connector.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aravind_n20
Thanx buddy

BTW my SMPS says 17A on +12.
Hope that's enough to keep the system going with the 8600GT


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

An 8600GT needs exactly 17A on 12v rail. Hope it wud work like a charm.
No problem if u try keepin ur current one. If there is any unstability[i hope there in none], then ull have to spend 1.5k~2k more.
Zebronics 400W [500 bucks one] says some 20A on 12v rail. nyways these are not correct. We can only rely on the power of rated PSU's which start at 2k range.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aravind_n20, saw ur post a little late..I was busy taking the pic of the SMPS

Pls see the specs of the SMPS below. 
*i1.tinypic.com/64625x2.jpg

This is my cabinet and SMPS
*iball.co.in/inner/show_product_details2.asp?catid=20&pid=110

BTW if the SMPS is rated for 17A 12V and the 8600GT card needs 17A for itself, then I'm just wondering if there'll be enough power for the other folks inside the cabinet (Mobo, drives...etc)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The +5v rating is higher than normal, but he 12vrail s kinda less. Anyhow its enuf for 8600GT as it consumes less power than previous series cards.
chech ur total power consumption here:

www.extre.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@harvik

i am using psu's molex connector to power up my vga.but i think its not getting sufficient power.
ur pic of that Gigabyte one is right,except that of my card is from xfx.


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all  

I am planning to get x2 3800+, 2X1 GB, ASUS M2A-VM, 160GB SATAII, DVD-RW, XFX8600GT. Could you tell me what SMPS is needed for this - is 500W needed or not and can I get any good one within 1.5 - 2K or is it better to spend more?


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there is a converter available that converts 2 molex into 1 pcie i think u shud try to find that


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> @harvik
> 
> i am using psu's molex connector to power up my vga.but i think its not getting sufficient power.
> ur pic of that Gigabyte one is right,except that of my card is from xfx.


I cannot tell unless i see ur 3d mark score(2005 or 2006).The HX620W is a very good power supply.I don't know why ur card came with a single molex inlet,it should have come with two.Anyway check with the 3d mark score and post it here,u can also compare it with scores on the net to see if its low.If there is a huge difference then it'll prove that ur card is receiving low power.



			
				DD3030 said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I am planning to get x2 3800+, 2X1 GB, ASUS M2A-VM, 160GB SATAII, DVD-RW, XFX8600GT. Could you tell me what SMPS is needed for this - is 500W needed or not and can I get any good one within 1.5 - 2K or is it better to spend more?


Get zebronics pure platinum 500 watt.It costs Rs 1850+tax(Might be even lower these days).Its quality for u.Don't hesitate to buy it.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I did some more research and it's starting to look like I can't have a 8600GT on my PC without upgrading my SMPS, so that would be around 7K for the card and another 1k (atleast) for the SMPS. I dont think spending 8k would be justified for just some casual weekend gaming. 

If I'm going for a low end card...around 4k or lesser, which card do u guys suggest. Pls keep in mind that the driving factor for me buying a card is that I'm not able to play NFS carbon on my system. Pls suggest a card for me that is low in price and would be able to play NFS carbon pretty well.

Thinking realistically, I would probably play and finish off carbon (like I did for UG2), and then I would probably not play any other game for a few months.

So what card would you suggest @ <= 4k budget which can run NFS carbon more or less comfortably ?


----------



## entrana (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8500gt


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> I did some more research and it's starting to look like I can't have a 8600GT on my PC without upgrading my SMPS, so that would be around 7K for the card and another 1k (atleast) for the SMPS. I dont think spending 8k would be justified for just some casual weekend gaming.
> 
> If I'm going for a low end card...around 4k or lesser, which card do u guys suggest. Pls keep in mind that the driving factor for me buying a card is that I'm not able to play NFS carbon on my system. Pls suggest a card for me that is low in price and would be able to play NFS carbon pretty well.
> 
> ...




See the bazaar section....may be u can get some old but a decent card!


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get zebronics pure platinum 500 watt.It costs Rs 1850+tax(Might be even lower these days).Its quality for u.Don't hesitate to buy it.[/quote]

thanks for reply, harvik, i might go for that only


----------



## napster007 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'll most probably be buying a new gfx by the end of this month. please suggest a good graphic card for not more than 6k-7k. 

secondly my friend has an saphire x1600pro. should i go for that or is 8600gt better and will it fall under my budget?
thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All Depends on ur Interface !!! if PCI-E then for 6 to 7k budget I would Vote for XFX 8600 GT GDDR3  256 MB @ Rs. 6700/- + TAX


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600gt, plus 8600gt support dx10


----------



## napster007 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is 8600gt better than ati x1600pro? (not considering the fact that x1600 is dx9)


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes infact 8600gt is better
besides most games come out for nvidia, and are optimized for nvidia but it totally depends on you if you want you COULD go to ati but they are weak at anti aliasing

you wont believe this
*www.dailytech.com/AMD+Alleges+NVIDIA+Cheats+in+HD+HQV/article8608.htm


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have seen comparisons that X1650XT is approximately equal in performance to 7600GT... The X1600 series was not good... There are also comparisons that 8600GT is at the moment getting beaten by 7600GT in performance (this was true some time back, dont know if revised drivers have changed this)...

Arun


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but ati is weak at anti aliasing, and anti aliasing happens to be a really important thing


----------



## quan chi (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well which one is better 6600gt or 7300gt.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why do u ask id say both of them are useless, and go for 7600gt
but if i was to choose id think it wud be 6800, i think


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Avid gamers have a look at this thread.this is for those who want to compare gaming on VISTA and on XP.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67463


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> but ati is weak at anti aliasing, and anti aliasing happens to be a really important thing



I don't think so dude.
ATi was the one who got the FSAA(Full Screen Anti-Aliasing) + HDR simultaneously on their X19XX series!
And nVidia has got this feature from Dx10 seris cards!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I don't think so dude.
> ATi was the one who got the FSAA(Full Screen Anti-Aliasing) + HDR simultaneously on their X19XX series!
> And nVidia has got this feature from Dx10 seris cards!


I am a noob but ur even more than a noob.If professional gamers see what u have written they will fall flat on the floor laughing.Sorry for the rude reply.I'll explain if u request.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I am a noob but ur even more than a noob.If professional gamers see what u have written they will fall flat on the floor laughing.Sorry for the rude reply.I'll answer if u request.



Well thanks for the compliment but i m willing to be proved wrong!
And if i m wrong then i won't mind to be laughing matter!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anti-aliasing with HDR was even possible on nvidia's Geforce 6 series card but the least recommended card was Geforce 6600 the Nvdia geoforms demo proved this.The anti-aliasing feature used was software based.And yes that was just what ATI uses till now even in the HD2XXX series.In this type of Anti-aliasing the jazzies are removed via software processing through pixel-pipelines(Now know as stream processors).However nvidia has introduced Hardware based anti-aliasing with there Geforce 8800 series based cards which is faster.ATI still uses software based anti-aliasing that's the why it had to introduce so many stream processors in its HD2XXX series.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Anti-aliasing with HDR was even possible on nvidia's Geforce 6 series card but the least recommended card was Geforce 6600 the Nvdia geoforms demo proved this.The anti-aliasing feature used was software based.And yes that was just what ATI uses till now even in the HD2XXX series.In this type of Anti-aliasing the jazzies are removed via software processing through pixel-pipelines(Now know as stream processors).However nvidia has introduced Hardware based anti-aliasing with there Geforce 8800 series based cards which is faster.ATI still uses software based anti-aliasing that's the why it had to introduce so many stream processors in its HD2XXX series.


Well if u can see my signature,i am also a proud owner of nVidia's 6 series  GPU(6800).THis was the first GPU which holds the HDR....BUT....not HDR+AA.
This feature is not even on 7900 GTX.

Check this link and read the first page:
*www.firingsquad.com/hardware/hdr_aa_ati_radeon_x1k/
*www.thetechlounge.com/article/268-3/XFX+GeForce+7900+GT+256MB+PCIE+XXX+Edition/

Just run through it dude!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't believe on what others say but what i see and observe.I have run the demo,u can download it on nzone and see for urself.Nvidia avoids software based anti-aliasing as its slow and emphasizes on hardware based anti-aliasing.U can goto www.ati.com to check the specs of these video cards and ati reveals that the anti-aliasing techniques are upgradeable via software drivers(that's only possible in software based anti-aliasing).


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sure the downside of nvidia is that only 8800 series has hdr+aa but still id prefer nvidia any time over ati cuz even though ati has hdr+aa, its slow man


----------



## hash!! (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ummm sorry to haggle you guys again and again, but theres hardly any material on google that'd reassure me on this...
would the cooler master 550w real power be good enough for an 8800gts 320mb?


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

check if it has one pcie connecter 6pin


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much better XFX 8600Gt 'fatality' edition is in comparison to normal 8600GT?Is the price difference justified?


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am not sure about the justification about the price, but the fatal1ty edition is a type of factory overclocked 8600gt, with better heat solution and about the maximum reachable clock, i think, dunno about the price though but think of it as a overclocked 8600 gt with warranty that costs 3k more


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> sure the downside of nvidia is that only 8800 series has hdr+aa but still id prefer nvidia any time over ati cuz even though ati has hdr+aa, its slow man



For sure dude. nVidia is always my first choice too because of the reason of less poer hungry.

Although ATi cards are behemoths but they actually perform better.
U can sse the comparision of 8800 GTS (640MB) and HD2900XT(512MB).
The 2900 XT eats up almost every thing but the card is a monster.

Just for a note:
THe X1900 XTX eats almost double the power compared to 7900 GTX but it also performs better than 7900 GTX.
Also in this case i 'de say that 7900 GTX will be a better choice because the performance difference is not that much as compared to power consumption.

The same story is with the 8800 & 2900.

U will hardly notice people with X-fire setups since 95% people(including me) prefers SLI setups.


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i guess it just depends on the choice of the people, besides i cant find a good store to buy ati anyways


----------



## hash!! (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> check if it has one pcie connecter 6pin


 
it has a 6 pin pcie connector... i guess pin extensions are pretty much available in the market, and in any case, folks at nehru place always have a jugaad for everythn...
but what im concerned about is if its good enough for an 320mb 8800gts...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes, a 550w PSU from CoolerMaster is enough for ur 8800. if u go in for an unbranded 550w PSu, be assured u'll have stability issues.


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sure go ahead buy the smps


----------



## frogonfloor (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends i have bought a new samsung lcd 40 inch it have 3 hdmi port .
i have a pc with pentium d dualcore 2.8
1.5 gb ddr2 ram 
160 gb sata hhd
and intel D102GGC motherboard

i want to connect my pc to LCd throung HDMI can anyone suggest me any cheap graphic card which have HDMI port so that i can connect it to my lcd and play games and movies.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i guess it just depends on the choice of the people, besides i cant find a good store to buy ati anyways



But there is also some thing what we called "value for money".

Ati has record of making inexpensive cards but u will barely see a cheap Ati card. When i bought my 6800 GS, i actually bought an X800XL and both costs same but i returned the X800XL because it doesn't have what the 6800 GS holds (HDR). Besides the dealer was a really good friend of mine so he diden't charge for anything and exchanged it for me.

There is also one thing i forgot to mention that at the time of purchase i asked my dealer that why are Ati cards are not available easily and also they are costly here? He said because of the market requirement. People alwasys insists on nVidia rather than Ati.
U can also see most of the digiters are having nVidia cards and also u will hardly see the price list of Ati cards.


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah value for money sure, but here nvidia too wins because why waste ur money on a sucky card, specially if u have loads of cash ill say 8800gts 320mb is better than their hd2900


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Suggest Decent PCIe Graphic Card for 4500 -5000 K (256 MB & Pixel Shader 3 is must) from nVidia


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Go for 7600GT.OR extend the budget a bit and consider 8600GT(DX10).


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude everyone knows 7600gt is better than 8600gt and dx10 isnt everything dude


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I was just suggesting.Considering his budget 7600Gt will be the best for him.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Santosh

5k, is neither for a Vaule for money budget nor a mid end buget, I snatd by _The_Devil_Himself_... Try and push for 8600 GT 256 GM for Rs. 6700/- + TAX over 7600 GT !!!


----------



## frogonfloor (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				frogonfloor said:
			
		

> hi friends i have bought a new samsung lcd 40 inch it have 3 hdmi port .
> i have a pc with pentium d dualcore 2.8
> 1.5 gb ddr2 ram
> 160 gb sata hhd
> ...


 

plz help anyone


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u can try 7600gs it has a hdmi port


----------



## Kalyan (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi ..

    I have posted my queries before but couldnt make up for an answer. Suggest a good gfx card for this config:

  AMD Athlon X2 5600+
  ASUS M2NPV-VM Mobo
  Transcend 1GB DDR2 800MHz
  PSU: 400W (given with iBall cabinet.)

 Please suggest a good graphics card in Rs.7k for this config. Any suggestions on upgrade are welcome. I live in Hyd. I posted this as separate thread but no answers were given. Just suggest me a good gfx card. My monitor is LG1753s with vga port(FYI). I might not go for SLI but, is my mobo SLI compatible? 

 I saw in the forum that nvidia is about to launch 8700 or 8900 variants. Is it worthy to wait for the prices drops in the previous models? if so, how much time should I wait? Please suggest quickly or I might spend the money I have for some junk..   

 Also if possible, suggest any good shop at Hyd where I could get them(might be a CTC or somewhere else)

  Please hurry.....


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

with that smps u might wanna go for a 7600gt or 8500gt


----------



## Kalyan (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please include suggestions based on the budget for gfx card. what smps should I have for 8600 or 7900/7950? The budget I specified is for gfx card only. I also need suggestions for upgrades if needed. Would I be able to sell this smps on seconds sale? I think at a budget of 7k, I could get a better card.. What would happen if I use 8600 or so with this smps? could I give it a try or would it damage the card?


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i know 8500gt costs around 5k and 7600gt costs around 6k i think, u will need to change ur smps to get better gfx, but then the gfx too will flow out of ur budget so i think u might wanna stick to either of these two, id prefer 7600gt
i didnt tell u 8600gt because its above ur budget it costs around 8k


----------



## Kalyan (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So, how much powered smps would I need to run 8600 or 7900etc? and what would happen if I run these cards with 400w smps? and any info abt the 8700? should I wait till they release or would it be wise to buy the card now?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i know 8500gt costs around 5k and 7600gt costs around 6k i think, u will need to change ur smps to get better gfx, but then the gfx too will flow out of ur budget so i think u might wanna stick to either of these two, id prefer 7600gt
> i didnt tell u 8600gt because its above ur budget it costs around 8k



No dude XFX 8600Gt is just Rs.6700+taxes.And its a lot better than 7600GT.But he will need to buy a better SMPS like zebronics 500w one.His current SMPS is 400W which is more than enough for 8600GT but its not very reliable.


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o i see the prices of 8600gt has gone down, then u can try buying the zebronics platinum 500watts worth round 2k, and then 8600gt is 6.7k i suggest u increase your budget because by spending a lil more , this stuff is more future proof


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Or maybe wait a lil more for the release of 8700 and 9800 then the prices of 8600 are really gonna slash.


----------



## Kalyan (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Or maybe wait a lil more for the release of 8700 and 9800 then the prices of 8600 are really gonna slash.



Any idea how much time It may take??


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

we are expecting it by early january 2008


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whaaaat January??Man thats around 4 more months.are you sure?I think 8700 will be released much earlier(by November)


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> whaaaat January??Man thats around 4 more months.are you sure?I think 8700 will be released much earlier(by November)


Yes,by early January Rashi Peripherals would be selling the XFX brands for the 8700GT/GTS cards.


----------



## Who (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just to remind everybody that 8700 GTS  would be selling at U.S at 199 $ that doesn't mean it will be selling for 9k in india , i bet the starting price of 8700 GTS would be around 14k or more in india, & they will be slower then 8800 GTS version make no mistake here, so going with 8800 GTS 320 MB isn't bad idea.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Most people would probably settle for the GT and if both cards have the same no. of stream processors then we might be able to mod the GT into GTS.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then how much The GT version is gonna cost??


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Then how much The GT version is gonna cost??


It's the GT version that will cost Rs 9K.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I Think it will be perfect for me.It will be better than any 8600 atleast.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> yeah value for money sure, but here nvidia too wins because why waste ur money on a sucky card, specially if u have loads of cash ill say 8800gts 320mb is better than their hd2900



Well i bet u haven't checked the benchmarks on the web. Coz if u do then u won't be saying this!

My friend 2900XT gives better performance than 8800 GTS(640 MB) which is having double the memory of 320 MB version of 320 MB GTS. Although the 320 MB version is sure value for money but u can't say that 2900 XT sucks compared to 8800 GTS.

2900XT gives almost little lower performance than 8800 GTX but in some benchmarks it also smokes 8800 GTX.

So ASFAIK and the benchmarks says "8800 GTS (320MB)" can't beat 2900 XT...anyway!



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I Think it will be perfect for me.It will be better than any 8600 atleast.



Yeah i hope it should be in 265 bit version whereas 8600 GT is 128 Bit.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Well i bet u haven't checked the benchmarks on the web. Coz if u do then u won't be saying this!
> 
> My friend 2900XT gives better performance than 8800 GTS(640 MB) which is having double the memory of 320 MB version of 320 MB GTS. Although the 320 MB version is sure value for money but u can't say that 2900 XT sucks compared to 8800 GTS.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm,do u know that the 2900XT beats the GTX in 3D Mark 2006 but do u also know that this test is done at default settings with anti-alias turned off.Even at higher resolutions like 1600*1200 we atleast need an anti-alias value of 2x.
ATI has week anti-alias support and because of their lack of commitment PC game developers are having a lot of problems implementing anti-alias in newer games,examples are Bioshock and Medal Of Honor.


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

benchamark results arent everything, real live tests are, im not trying to say ati sucks though, their 2900 costs 24k it doesent mean it sucks ok im just trying to say that its not THAT good and its weak in anti aliasing, it takes up load for anti aliasing cuz it uses a software while nvidia has hardware antialiasing which makes it faster


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am posting this query for the third time.didnt get ny reply previously.

is 9800GTX is coming out at this year end??i can wait till January max.if it is not the case,is higher 8 series gpus coming out?

i want to play every latest games at 1440*900 ,all max. settings.

if not then i will go for 8800 gtx/ultra.

plz do reply guyz.ny type of news/info??


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

DUDE 9 SERIES ISNT ANNOUNCED YET !!!!!!!!!!!
i have heard claims of 89xx series being announced and ive seen in websites that the specs to have been announced and 8700 has been announced.


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and also how to check my mobo's pci-e version??will G92 gpus be compatible with my mobo??i heard that those gpus will need pci-e 2.


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude!! look relax let it come out first


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am asking coz i hv to prepare myself accordingly.dont wanna change my mobo.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Now what the hell is this pci-e 2???Don't scare me guys.


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

look this is all bullcrap just stick with what u have


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> look this is all bullcrap just stick with what u have


 


just behave urself,will u??

if u dont know something,why are u sticking ur nose in it? i am watching for days that u always want to post something even when u hv very little knowledge about it and in some cases u know nothing.

so better,be careful abt ur replies.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Now what the hell is this pci-e 2???Don't scare me guys.


 
i dont know too much abt it.bt it is the next generation PCI-E.it may be backward compatible,not sure though.


----------



## monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> i dont know too much abt it.bt it is the next generation PCI-E.it may be backward compatible,not sure though.



PCIe 2 will provide twice the bandwidth of today's PCIe (x16) and will be completely backward compatible.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

y dont you give price list of gfx cards like the one with mobile phones .... and also update it time to time .. it would be nice


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u can try theitwares.com although its overpriced just think of that price as the maximum price and ittl always be less than that


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all,
          Please tell me DX10 GPU for this configuration

          Intel dg965RY MB
          Intel Dual Core 3.2 4mb L2
          1 GB  RAM
          160  GB  HDD  Sata

i want to play NFS Caobon, Call of Duty4, Project IGI, ....


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bt u have to mention the budget first.

well project igi,max payne.... dont need gfx cards.

nfs n cod4 will require it.

u can hv 8500GT 256 mb within 5K incl. tax.

8600GT within 7k incl. tax.

8800GTS 320 mb within 16k incl. tax.

8800GTX within 33.5k incl. tax.

8800 Ultra within 45k incl. tax.

these are all from XFX.


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> bt u have to mention the budget first.
> 
> well project igi,max payne.... dont need gfx cards.
> 
> ...


Thanks sir,
             my budget is near 6000 Rs. My LCD is viewsoniq 17" wide screen. I don't know about XFX. Is XFX is better then NVIDIA. Suggest me good one.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go for 8500 gt or 8600 gs from XFX

XFX is the company that makes gfx cards. nvidia merely makes chipsets.
think of it this way, nvidia makes the technology, XFX, Zebronics etc. make it available to us on their gfx cards. What i mean is, u won't get gfx cards by nvidia. u'll get cards such as XFX Nvidia Geforce 8500GS, Zebronics Nvidia Geforce 8600GT etc.
so, XFX and nvidia can't be compared. without nvidia, XFX won't exist. among card anufacturers, XFX is the best


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> go for 8500 gt or 8600 gs from XFX
> 
> XFX is the company that makes gfx cards. nvidia merely makes chipsets.
> think of it this way, nvidia makes the technology, XFX, Zebronics etc. make it available to us on their gfx cards. What i mean is, u won't get gfx cards by nvidia. u'll get cards such as XFX Nvidia Geforce 8500GS, Zebronics Nvidia Geforce 8600GT etc.
> so, XFX and nvidia can't be compared. without nvidia, XFX won't exist. among card anufacturers, XFX is the best


Sir, 
     I check XFX site and found many model of Gerforce 8600 GT. which one is good for me.
      Thanks for reply.



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> go for 8500 gt or 8600 gs from XFX
> 
> XFX is the company that makes gfx cards. nvidia merely makes chipsets.
> think of it this way, nvidia makes the technology, XFX, Zebronics etc. make it available to us on their gfx cards. What i mean is, u won't get gfx cards by nvidia. u'll get cards such as XFX Nvidia Geforce 8500GS, Zebronics Nvidia Geforce 8600GT etc.
> so, XFX and nvidia can't be compared. without nvidia, XFX won't exist. among card anufacturers, XFX is the best




Sir, i check XFX site and found many models of GeForce 8600GT. Which one is best for me.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ashutosh Malik said:
			
		

> Sir, i check XFX site and found many models of GeForce 8600GT. Which one is best for me.


Go for the plain 256MB model.The basic one.It'll cost around Rs 6,500.


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u can try 512mb as well, but i doubt it will improve the performance significantly, id suggest 256


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what about the Fata1ity ver. is it any gud??


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> what about the Fata1ity ver. is it any gud??


Cons-Passive cooling so runs hot,needs good cabinet ventilation,and or a mounted fan to run things cool.
Pros-Performs significantly faster than a plain 8600GT,is made for gamers,challenges the 8600GTS

I don't think this card is for the average consumer.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yea it runs pretty hot in comparision to sinple GT version and the performance boost is not that high either.I would suggest a simple 8600gt and then  flashing it t0 8600gts.


----------



## lalu (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Iam going to buy a new graphics card the model which supports my budget is XFX 8400GS.i want to know whether it give me average performance while playing mostly NFS latest versions.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep. u should be able to play NFS Carbon and even PS in medium settings. i have a Sapphire Radeone X1600PRO 256MB and i play Carbon at 1024x768 and everythign high


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey xbonez where did u get ati


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hey xbonez where did u get ati


U can get it from tirupati enterprises.One vendor of my place deals with ATI cards from tirupati and saphire 2900XT was available.


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o cool, and in kolkata as well?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there's this guy who manages the comps etc. in my dad's office. he got it for me. i'm really happy with my gfx card, performancxe is quite gud for the price


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> o cool, and in kolkata as well?


Visit 
*www.tirupati.net/

And u will get all ur info there,and to confirm yes tirupati is in Kolkatta.


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All, 

       Any one can tell me what is the price of XFX GEForce 8600GT in Nehru    place, New Delhi. 

     Thanks.


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Ashutosh

increase ur budget by 1K and get XFX 8600GT 256 MB.it is the best choice for u out there .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ashutosh Malik said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Any one can tell me what is the price of XFX GEForce 8600GT in Nehru    place, New Delhi.
> 
> Thanks.



Around 6.5k if you can bargain a little.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

finally bought the 8800gts 320mb... 
its brilliant... tried nfsmw with best settings... well, highest settings, all sliders were to the extreme right lolz, and still the gasme went on like amazingly smooth... played battlefield 2142 with similar settings, and it run like a dream... sigh! this card is just nice... tho i had to change my mobo to a full atx cause the card is tooo huge and hid my sata ports... anyway, im happy happy... 
oh.. and i got a 550w coolermaster extreme power, and its just right for the card... the box says its 16A on 12v+ or sumthn... well, the card's workin fine, so i guess its alll good.. so this is a very happy me sayin thanks everyone who helped... lolz


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nice^_^ good to know the card works like a dream


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It is supposed to work like a dream.How much it costed you Hash!!

@entrana How are your exams going?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> finally bought the 8800gts 320mb...
> oh.. and i got a 550w coolermaster extreme power, and its just right for the card... the box says its 16A on 12v+ or sumthn... well, the card's workin fine, so i guess its alll good.. so this is a very happy me sayin thanks everyone who helped... lolz


The 8800 GTS requires atleast 26Amps on the +12V rails u say the box of psu has 16Amps written for the +12V rails but if its only a single rail then u got to worry if its two or more rails u have got nothing to worry about.I hope its 2 or more


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xams are going bad, at least i think they are dont really know what will be the outcome of teh exams will have to wait until 27, thanks for asking though


----------



## arun_chennai (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey for 6.5k get the AMD 2600XT & with the release of Catalyst 7.9 it kills the 8600GT....


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^are u mad?


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

plz let me know the price of EVGA 8800GTX superclocked and MSI 8800GTX superclocked watercooled edition.
and if possible,ny suggested vendor fron India who can provide me with the warranty.

thanx in advance.

also one thing,to play the upcoming games(specially CRYSIS) in 1440*900 everything max and max. aa+af, is the GTS version enuff??

and which one 320 MB or 640 MB??


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> plz let me know the price of EVGA 8800GTX superclocked and MSI 8800GTX superclocked watercooled edition.
> and if possible,ny suggested vendor fron India who can provide me with the warranty.
> 
> thanx in advance.
> ...


BULLZI u asked the query about the XFX 7900 GT.The pci-express cards are not made to be connected by molex connectors but by pci-express connectors.The Geforce 7900 GT u have is factory design defective.Other cards u see from XFX which have the PCI-express connectors are from different factories,they have different factory default design.

Also EVGA products are not available in India.And i don't think buying online is an option.I am checking for MSI and Sparkel dealers for u.The calibre.....yes calibre edition from Sparkel for the 8800GTX outperforms the stock 8800Ultra,it has the best cooling technology,electric heat pipe cooling,keeps the card at 56C on load.

And yes the 8800 GTS 640 MB will allow u to play crysis at 1440*900 with everything turned on.A guy created a rumor about performance on crysis-online but i  heavily doubt if its true.Best buy for indians is the 8800 GTS 640 MB and for people for USA its the 8800 GTX 768MB.I will download the Crysis demo when its released and will update u.If my 8800GTS does not perform well at 1280*1024 then i will get another 8800GTS 640MB

Tirupati is the whole seller for MSI in India,that's what i found.MSI India site has nothing as to where to buy...a blank page.

Head offices Of tirupati in India
U can call tirupati enterprises to find a dealer near u.

For Sparkle look here-
abacus is the wholesaler


*www.abacusperipherals.com/contactus.htm


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

harvy cud u check 8800gts 320mb from xfx for me also i wanna know the price. and does it come with a vga- whatever adaptor thingee. i also want to know if it has that 7 pin circle plug thingee- hd(green,blue,red) output i heard other company are giving them


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I called XFX a month ago,at that time the guy here quoted it to be Rs17300 without tax,expect it to be around Rs16950 without tax now.

U'll get two DVI to VGA converter/dongle to connect to a vga monitor,u'll also get an S-Video cable and an s-video to HDTV dongle.So u can happily connect ur HDTV.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yay, um but my hdtv is 10 feet away from my pc
is there an extra long cable taht can connect it to my hdtv


----------



## Who (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> hey for 6.5k get the AMD 2600XT & with the release of Catalyst 7.9 it kills the 8600GT....



 Actually after the release of 163.67 drivers , i think 8600 GT is a pretty good card & a HD 2600 XT can never beat it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> yay, um but my hdtv is 10 feet away from my pc
> is there an extra long cable taht can connect it to my hdtv


Well what u said is kind of funny.
Its not possible for HDTV to be connected by a long cable as it requires a really high data transfer rate,increasing the length of the cable will degrade quality a lot as there will be loss of current.There might be HDTV signal boosters which u might have to install just as the cable networks have.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

aww man this sucks, how am i suppose to connect it now besides i dont want a really high quality signal a normal signal that supports 720p would do BUT is it available or not
i want a cable that connects to that round thingee then the hd cable that i get from the box ill conect it to that long cable then to my hdtv and im sure the quality wont be THAT bad


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my card is factory made faulty.now thts the last thing i needed to know after paying abt 6-6.5 k more than original price while buying the card.

i m running outta luck,really.
nyway thnx Harvik for ur nice info.and also it will be very much helpful if u help me finding a reliable vendor.
u know nything abt 98 series from nvidia??actually i was waiting for them bt after several queries i didnt get ny reply from nyone abt the release date.
so i dont wanna wait ny longer.
if possible,do post the prices too for GTX as well as GTS.

abt my present card,its working really cool.

does XFX provide ny exchange offer for factory defective cards??


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

look dude 98 series- never announced just rumor
8700 - announced
89xx series- announced as well
*news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Strikes-Back-With-New-GeForce-8900-Series-47233.shtml


----------



## monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> plz let me know the price of EVGA 8800GTX superclocked and MSI 8800GTX superclocked watercooled edition.
> and if possible,ny suggested vendor fron India who can provide me with the warranty.
> 
> thanx in advance.
> ...



I have seen EVGA 8800GTX at *www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=489

I don't know about the warranty issue. I think you have bought your CPU cooler and Corsair RAM from this site - so you yourself must be having some idea about the shopping experience with them and also their authenticity.

Also, Tirupati India has 8800GTX and 8800Ultra but no superclocked edition.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> aww man this sucks, how am i suppose to connect it now besides i dont want a really high quality signal a normal signal that supports 720p would do BUT is it available or not
> i want a cable that connects to that round thingee then the hd cable that i get from the box ill conect it to that long cable then to my hdtv and im sure the quality wont be THAT bad



U will be needing fiber optic cables.I have seen HDTV cables 6 feet long gold plated.Fiber optic cables cost a lot.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wo dude i dont think i can afford that much
my tv has a pc input though so can i have a 10 foot long pc monitor cable?


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana

thnx buddy.
sad there is no date mentioned.
after viewing the info i hv changed my mind.i shud rather wait for 89 series.
and if the price is not more than USD600,i can hv a 8900GTX.
@Harvik,can u add something to this??


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

look these are rumors and no OFFICIAL news has been announced, so we will just have to wait until nvidia actually announces it


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> @entrana
> 
> thnx buddy.
> sad there is no date mentioned.
> ...


All that has been told by the media,chinese sources and guru3d make the nvidia's marketing strategy a bit off the way from what they have taken for all the few last years.I seriously doubt these speculations.
Well people buy nvidia products just not because of performance but because of support for new software standards.I don't know about the 8700 speculation from guru3d as its an nvidia partner but i seriously doubt softpedia.I suggest u buy a sparkle calibre card(search at www.tigerdirect.com for calibre) online but why would u buy online cause the product transfer would take time.Nvidia and neither i recommend buying other overclocked cards because other stock coolers are not good.If u plan to buy an overclocked card from MSI or XFX then u should get a VGA cooler(HR - 03 plus) from prime as they ship anywhere and are indian resellers.The only good games that are coming out arein the next few months because of Christmas.They will all run smooth even on 8800GTS 320MB at 720p with max settings.

I recommend u to buy the 8800GTS 640MB or 8800GTX 768MB.Please emphasize on what i wrote.There are problems with the 320MB model of 8800GTS and although nvidia has solved it to some extent its still there,i hope its solved soon.

Edit: My father has forbid me from buying another 8800GTS 640MB.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

tigerdirect does NOT ship to india
besides why do u want another gts, arent u happy with ur single gts?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> tigerdirect does NOT ship to india


Didn't know that



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> besides why do u want another gts, arent u happy with ur single gts?



I think i need some more fire power for crysis at 1600*1200*32.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Choto... i'll get 7600 GT


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

harvy relax man u wont need that much power for crysis one 640mb shud suffice


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana

wish u the very best for Monday.
and yes ,u r rite,tigerdirect dont ship to india,only states of america are concerned.

@Harvik

so 8900 cards arent coming out shortly?thts sad.
my friend wanna get a 8800 GTX oc version.where to get that along with the VGA cooler?prime has both??


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no tigerdirect ships to many countries unfortunately india not being one


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> no tigerdirect ships to many countries unfortunately india not being one


rightly said


----------



## hash!! (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@quadroplex780, the psu reads the following:

AC INPUT :             115V/230V 8A/6.3A   60/50Hz
DC Output:     +3.3V    +5V     +12V 1   +12V 2   -5V    -12V   5Vsb
Max Power:     25A       +25A   +16A     +16A      0.8A   0.8A    2.0A

is that alright? or should i start worryin lolz?? and how do i know theres 2 rails? :S

@The_Devil_Himself, the card cost me around 14-15k... i got my dad to buy it when he went to singapore... here in delhi, when i last checked, an 8800gts 320mb would've cost me atleast 18k... so i guess i have a decent bargain, barring the risk of no international warranty...


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> @quadroplex780, the psu reads the following:
> 
> AC INPUT : 115V/230V 8A/6.3A 60/50Hz
> DC Output: +3.3V +5V +12V 1 +12V 2 -5V -12V 5Vsb
> ...


The +12V 1 & +12V 2 confirms that u have 2 rails so there's nothing to worry about.Happy Fragging.



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> harvy relax man u wont need that much power for crysis one 640mb shud suffice


We are getting the HR-03 PLUS for the 8800 GTS and ULTRA 120 extreme both from THERMALRIGHT to build an extremely overclocked system.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o so now ur dad has changed his mind again? good for you


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> o so now ur dad has changed his mind again? good for you


No we are not getting any more 8800 gts(es) only the coolers.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think u need to further overclock ur gts for a 1600 resolution, gts 640mb can handle that u shudnt risk overclocking

hey guys can anyone tell me whats this nvidia quadro fx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana
quadro FX are cards mainly used for animation, or graphics development purposes. They are much powerful and are more optimised for such purposes. Sure they can be used for gamin, but Geforce series has better value for money as far as gamin is concerned. The quadro series cards supports much more complex visual effect mostly not used in any of the games, but only for HQ animation movies. Such effects include wireframe antialiasing, super filtering etc.Quadro cards can handle those effects, but not that gud at producing effects heavily used in games like 16X AF, Supersampling etc.


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i see

guys can anyone suggest me a zebby smps worth maximum of 4k that would be best for my 8800gts 320mb, kindly tell me 600watts


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Zebronics ZEB-640W Diamond* costs Rs 4700 without tax.Its SLI ready.
Other zebronics PSUs like the platinum 600w are not worth looking at as they have low 12V amperage rating.

Link


----------



## omdhar (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have my system based on C2D E4300, ASUS P5B-MX/wifi, Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667, 400 W Powersafe SMPS. I use integrated graphics memory of 256 MB. My mobo(Intel 946GZ chipset) supports Intel GMA 3000 which has Pixel Shader 2.0, Vertex Shader 3.0 (software) & Open GL 1.4 and no Hardware Transform & Lighting. Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> benchamark results arent everything, real live tests are, im not trying to say ati sucks though, their 2900 costs 24k it doesent mean it sucks ok im just trying to say that its not THAT good and its weak in anti aliasing, it takes up load for anti aliasing cuz it uses a software while nvidia has hardware antialiasing which makes it faster



Well for sure at that price it sucks and also it sucks more power which means that team green (AMD) isn't working that much on power consumption in graphics field.

2900XT sucks more power...even more than 8800 GTX under load!

All i m saying that we can't totally ignore that Ati(AMD) is not that good but one should be a value for money and that where is nVidia comes.
The 8800 GTS (320MB) is for 16K and i think that much better value for money.

But Ati has its own place.



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> finally bought the 8800gts 320mb...
> its brilliant... tried nfsmw with best settings... well, highest settings, all sliders were to the extreme right lolz, and still the gasme went on like amazingly smooth... played battlefield 2142 with similar settings, and it run like a dream... sigh! this card is just nice... tho i had to change my mobo to a full atx cause the card is tooo huge and hid my sata ports... anyway, im happy happy...
> oh.. and i got a 550w coolermaster extreme power, and its just right for the card... the box says its 16A on 12v+ or sumthn... well, the card's workin fine, so i guess its alll good.. so this is a very happy me sayin thanks everyone who helped... lolz



Dude Congrats on ur big purchase!!!

Well ur 550 watt should work fine but if it is less for ur config. thenu might face system crash...or game crash...or something unusual...while in graphics intense work!                       
I hope u will not face such kinda problem!
Mention the brand(make) and price of ur card and where u bought it from.
Good Luck!


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey harvy
i said a maximum of 4k man u gave me something worth 4.7k and i dont even need sli


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hey harvy
> i said a maximum of 4k man u gave me something worth 4.7k and i dont even need sli


I think ZEB-540W SLI Ready Power Supply will be sufficient and will come under ur budget.This is the lowest one in the diamond series from zebronics.Don't go for the platinum one.U can always order from Itwares if u want the coolermaster,i heard they ship anywhere in India.


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont trust online sites
anyways i think i may have to go with coolermaster 600watts, i thought i could have gotten zebby it would have been better, dude u have a ym?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> @Harvik
> 
> so 8900 cards arent coming out shortly?thts sad.
> my friend wanna get a 8800 GTX oc version.where to get that along with the VGA cooler?prime has both??



Overclocked versions of GFX cards are not available in India.

U can order the cooler from prime.They ship anywhere in India.

Sorry for the late reply,didn't see it,my net was down for days.



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> dude u have a ym?



U mean yahoo??


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey harvy u know where 8800gts 320mb XXX available in kolkata


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hey harvy u know where 8800gts 320mb XXX available in kolkata


Overclocked versions of Graphics cards are not available in the Indian market,this is primarily because of the hot Indian conditions due to which manufacturers are not willing to release these cards which produce more heat.


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i see so we have to stick to manual overclocking


----------



## hash!! (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude Congrats on ur big purchase!!!
> 
> Well ur 550 watt should work fine but if it is less for ur config. thenu might face system crash...or game crash...or something unusual...while in graphics intense work!
> I hope u will not face such kinda problem!
> ...


 
hehh... thanks man... big purchase it was... waited for frickin ages to get this lolz...
well, its a leadtek winfast... and i bought it from singapore (for obvious reasons and risks..  )

anyway, now that im actually using this, i think its running on the hotter side... idle temp is around 65-68 c.. usually constant at 67c... but went upto around 80-81c in-game...
is that normal or should i figure out better fans into my cabinet?
right now, theres a normal sized coolermaster fan (i guess its 80mm?) fixed on the removable slider of the cabinet, blowing into the card to disperse the hot air (i tried it as an exhaust, and it didnt work cool it well), and another one under the psu and above the pcie slot as an exhaust...
and then the psu has a downfacing 120mm pulling air outta the cabinet...

so whats a safe temperature for the card? btw, im not really gonna try oc-ing it for another 4-5 months, cause if this card blows, i dont even have an onboard display for backup...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> hehh... thanks man... big purchase it was... waited for frickin ages to get this lolz...
> well, its a leadtek winfast... and i bought it from singapore (for obvious reasons and risks..  )
> 
> anyway, now that im actually using this, i think its running on the hotter side... idle temp is around 65-68 c.. usually constant at 67c... but went upto around 80-81c in-game...
> ...



Wooohh....Thats a lot high temp. The average should be between 40-50 c....max. 55 C. but this is reallly hot. I 've seen several times this much high temp. before but u should be careful. Keeping the flow into ur cabinet and maintaing the temp. is the most important thing for a systm because its straight effects the performance.
Although u have lots of fans in the cabbi but may be u should try adding another 120 MM fan to ur cabinet and see the temp. drops and also open one side of the cabinet and see the temp. goes down or not and check those loose wires, they are real pain in the bu** for cooling!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> hehh... thanks man... big purchase it was... waited for frickin ages to get this lolz...
> well, its a leadtek winfast... and i bought it from singapore (for obvious reasons and risks..  )
> 
> anyway, now that im actually using this, i think its running on the hotter side... idle temp is around 65-68 c.. usually constant at 67c... but went upto around 80-81c in-game...
> ...


My 8800GTS also went up to 66C which is normal for this card at idle.On load this card can sore up to 74C.Ur slightly hot but the core is made to withstand a temperature of 110C(threshold temp).Download rivatuner and manually set the fan to run at full speed this will decrease the idle temp to max 59C.Also install  fans in ur cabinet.Note the volume of air going out should be equal to that coming in.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think the temp is normal for this card...as my 8800GTx also goes upto 80 on load...and stays 60-65 idle......i have 2 120mm fans blowing air from the front of the cab...into the sys..and 2 120mm's blowing air out frm the back..+ one 80mm blowing air right at the card...(im using corsair 720W)


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> (im using corsair 720W)


I checked the corsair site and they have no 720 watt,the max is HX620 watt,are u jocking or u mean the 620watt.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> My 8800GTS also went up to 66C which is normal for this card at idle.On load this card can sore up to 74C.Ur slightly hot but the core is made to withstand a temperature of 110C(threshold temp).Download rivatuner and manually set the fan to run at full speed this will decrease the idle temp to max 59C.Also install fans in ur cabinet.Note the volume of air going out should be equal to that coming in.


 
ahh great... i got kinda paranoid cause of the 80c load temperature... tho the default alert threshhold in the nvidia monitor was set to a 100c...
tell me.. is it alright to stick an 80mm to the card? with a double sided tape? no screws lolz... on the plastic part of it? cause i reckon that'd make it lose a lil heat...


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> ahh great... i got kinda paranoid cause of the 80c load temperature... tho the default alert threshhold in the nvidia monitor was set to a 100c...
> tell me.. is it alright to stick an 80mm to the card? with a double sided tape? no screws lolz... on the plastic part of it? cause i reckon that'd make it lose a lil heat...


If the fan blows on the plastic part then it won't have any effect cause plastics can't transfer heat.....cause they are too lazy 
It would be a better idea to get an external cooler if u want to keep things cool alternately if u keep the room temp and airflow inside the cabby at the right amount then u might get 6C under which means 74C.


----------



## ajex (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there are a few PCI slot coolers around which can be fitted to the slot next to the gfx card like this
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/5788/mddslotcoolerxc3.th.jpg*img213.imageshack.us/img213/7531/slotfanunitgd5.gif


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^where do you get them


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> ^^where do you get them


They are definitely not available in India.


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

aww, are other pci coolers available like the one from vantec


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> aww, are other pci coolers available like the one from vantec


No they are not available in India.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there's this member on this forum gannu_rox. i bought a coolermaster 120mm chassis fan from him. i remember at that time he was menioning that he wanted to sell one of his antec pci gfx coolers (like thos above). i wanted to take it from him, but i didn't have any free pci slot. he was selling it for about rs. 600. i think he bought it from somewhere in india only. you could ask him


----------



## hash!! (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ harvik... ahh well, rivatuner did the trick... i guess the independant control was the culprit... i set the fan speed to 100% default... played battlefield 2142 for half an hour or sumthn at 1024x768, all sliders maxxed, and 4x aa... enabled the nvidia monitor logging and the max temp was 72, avg was 67-68..
edit: tried nfsmw too... max settings, like all sliders to the extreme left, and the avg temp was again 67-68... brilliant $hit... 
thats good aint it?  thanks a ton, man... 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> there's this member on this forum gannu_rox. i bought a coolermaster 120mm chassis fan from him. i remember at that time he was menioning that he wanted to sell one of his antec pci gfx coolers (like thos above). i wanted to take it from him, but i didn't have any free pci slot. he was selling it for about rs. 600. i think he bought it from somewhere in india only. you could ask him


 
dayum... 600 bucks is a steal for a few degrees less lol... could you possibly get me his contact?


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if not available here my best bet is to get from abroad


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@hash : he's a member of this forum. PM him. also, i've set my fan load to 70% using riva tuner. can i increase it to 100% permanently without causing any damage??


----------



## hash!! (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> @hash : he's a member of this forum. PM him. also, i've set my fan load to 70% using riva tuner. can i increase it to 100% permanently without causing any damage??


 
ahh well, harvik said its alright to do so... im not quite the authority on that cause its only after he told me about the rivatuner that i set the default speed to 100%...
and well, i reckon it might reduce the life of the fan, or suck up more electricity... i guess thats why the manufacturers set a variable speed rather than a constant speed... 
i guess its alright to keep it to variable at idle conditions and speed it up to a 100% before gameplay to maintain performance...thats what i think, dunno if that'd help...


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

To clarify ur doubts the fan is set to throttel only at default because hardware developers wanted to decrease noise levels.I am member of nvidia forums and the members of that forum recommended me to do this.


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it is safe to set fan speed to 100%?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

by what i've read above, i think it is. i'll set it to 95% just to be safe. i dn't give a damn about sound levels


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If the fan shipped with the hardware would brake easily why would hardware vendors add fan control support onto their chips yes there is a fan controller on the 8800 and the Overclocked versions of the cards have a higher default fan speed and note that by increasing the fan speed of the card u increase its life by lowering the temps.(I do not recommend the stock cooler if u are ocing but for stock speeds).


----------



## Stalker (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm using Everest to monitor the temperatures.....

At idle(Vista Aero), my GPU diode is at a constant 66 C.....with the Auto 60% fan(~1700 rpm)
using Rivatuner, if i increase my fan speed to 100%(~2900 rpm), the GPU diode drops down to 59-58 C.

but by reading the above posts, i have some questions
1. as hash!! said, will increasing the fan speed suck up more power??

2. Is it safe for the GPU fan to constantly run at 100%? coz we are doing these changes using a third-party software( in this case Rivatuner) & not from nvidia's driver control panel.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> i'm using Everest to monitor the temperatures.....
> 
> At idle(Vista Aero), my GPU diode is at a constant 66 C.....with the Auto 60% fan(~1700 rpm)
> using Rivatuner, if i increase my fan speed to 100%(~2900 rpm), the GPU diode drops down to 59-58 C.
> ...



1. The Products come with a minimum recommended power requirement and amperage on 12V rail.This minimum is set accordingly keeping in mind with the fact that the fans will throttle.Yes increasing the Fan speed will increase the power consumption but until u are not running the system on lower power than recommended u will not face any problems. 
2. All over the net its been stated that rivatuner is the best software for tweaks and is old and reliable now,the author of rivatuner is an expert in what he does in my opinion.Also the quality of components used on nvidia products from good companies like XFX,MSI,ASUS,EVGA(exception from me are chaintech and zebronics)is excellent.The fans made to throttle are of very good quality and are made to run at full rpm without getting weared out.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeaah... i couldnt be bothered by this now... as it is, im keepin myself from overclocking this card, now i cant get my pc to run hot cause i dont wanna set the default speed to a 100%...
theres a major difference... at 100%, temperature's stable at 59-61, idle and 69-72 under load...
at auto, the temperature just shoots up like crazy... i mean 66 when idle, and 76-80 under load!
so yeaah... im goin with a 100%...


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the maximum temperature under load that is safe? 88 C?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> whats the maximum temperature under load that is safe? 88 C?


I consider under 75C to be Safe.


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok


----------



## vinaych (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

(I have posted this in some other thread.. sorry for that!)

Hi all,
I have a 845 Intel Chipset (no AGP)
Therefore, I want to buy a PCI Graphics card..

I've checked out GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB) card.. it is costing 1650/-

1) I want to know if there are any other good PCI based cards available??

2) Well, there is ATI Radeon 9250, but I have no idea, if it is any better than the FX 5200.. please shed some light on this too..

Thank you,
Vinay.


----------



## p_d5010 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
I am having an xfx 8600gt (1 week Old) ...the idle temperature it gives at stock is 61-62 deg. while after running 3dmark 2006 at 1280 resolution, the max temperature of card shoots to 85 deg. celcius.
Is this safe, or should i try to install graphics card cooler like antec vcool ?
Or as my card is just 5 days old, should i ask for a replacement?


----------



## Arkantos.G (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please tell me more about NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 onboard graphics card. I am unable to play NFS Carbon with high graphics.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude, the 6100 is onboard. it isn't meant to play games on high, especially games like 6100. u'll just about be able to play the new games at low settings. if u're a serius gamer and would like to play all the latest games, u're supposed to invest in a dedicated gfx card


----------



## p_d5010 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I thought someone would answer my question


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^if it shoots up to that temperature, it means its not getting proper cooling. try to increase ventiliation or ill give you a tip. open the side of the cabinet and if possible put a table fan beside it. it wud help


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My computer has power supply of 300 W, x 16 PCI express slot. Which is the best graphics card I can instal ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> My computer has power supply of 300 W, x 16 PCI express slot. Which is the best graphics card I can instal ?


mmm......8600gt will do from xfx .pretty gud graphic card.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I checked the corsair site and they have no 720 watt,the max is HX620 watt,are u jocking or u mean the 620watt.


dood the 720w was phased out 2 months ago...due to very low sales...so thts why u cant find the 720 w one on the site


----------



## hash!! (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> ^^if it shoots up to that temperature, it means its not getting proper cooling. try to increase ventiliation or ill give you a tip. open the side of the cabinet and if possible put a table fan beside it. it wud help


 
yeaah... i'l second that... it really helps to have a fan blow into your card... that disperses the heat... most cabinets have a small grill thing next to the pcie as a provision for a fan, or just as a vent... you could put an intake fan there... one that sucks air from the outside and blows it in.... but you gotta put in another fan towards to top that acts as an exhaust...

Intake: this should blow air into your cabinet, ideally next to your card...
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/580/20070922443copycu8.th.jpg

Exhaust: sucks air outta the cabinet... ideally towards the top, cause heat rises..
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/8112/20070922444copyth4.th.jpg
sorry about the picture quality... my phone doesnt do well in rooms... 
hope this helps..


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i need a new card.should i buy Ati X1950Pro 512MB or XFX 8600 GTS 256 MB?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> mmm......8600gt will do from xfx .pretty gud graphic card.


 
It won't, it requires a higher power supply !

I checked 8500 GT, it needs minimum of 350 W.


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nish_higher said:
			
		

> i need a new card.should i buy Ati X1950Pro 512MB or XFX 8600 GTS 256 MB?


i suggest u take 8600gts , although x1950pro isnt bad at all, it is very good


----------



## p_d5010 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> yeaah... i'l second that... it really helps to have a fan blow into your card... that disperses the heat... most cabinets have a small grill thing next to the pcie as a provision for a fan, or just as a vent... you could put an intake fan there... one that sucks air from the outside and blows it in.... but you gotta put in another fan towards to top that acts as an exhaust...
> 
> Intake: this should blow air into your cabinet, ideally next to your card...
> *img120.imageshack.us/img120/580/20070922443copycu8.th.jpg
> ...



I have done exactly the same setup in my cabinet, but still the card temperature is 61 idle and 85 load.......should i aply more heatsink paste below the card's fan ?


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think u shud apply more heatsink paste, i think ur cabby just has a really bad airflow, try opening the side of the cabinet and place a fan beside it, it shud cool down considerably


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

price for ati


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				p_d5010 said:
			
		

> I have done exactly the same setup in my cabinet, but still the card temperature is 61 idle and 85 load.......should i aply more heatsink paste below the card's fan ?


No never do that,if thermal paste is applied more than what the amount it should 
have been applied then it will start acting as an insulator between the core and the heatsink resulting in more heat.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				p_d5010 said:
			
		

> I have done exactly the same setup in my cabinet, but still the card temperature is 61 idle and 85 load.......should i aply more heatsink paste below the card's fan ?



i have a 2 + half month old xfx 8600GT . me too getting same temps . many others are also getting same temps . i think it can be decided as safe temps ..
for me idle - 62C . load 80-85 max 87C ..so i think this is the normal . but the surprising fact is that many are getting much lower temps even when heavily OCed . neway , if temps decrease after replacement (if u do this ) , tell me . i will also ask for replacement.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i suggest u take 8600gts , although x1950pro isnt bad at all, it is very good


 let me go other way-which one will b best below 12k ?doesnt matter ati or nvidia.considering i wont b upgrading again till next yr.so need a future proof card.all i gotta do is connect 2 monitors and also i'm a casual gamer.all i wanna play is some new games in good res like crysis\stalker\c&c,etc.


----------



## entrana (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i reccommend u take the gts, although u can wait a little for nvidias new cards to come out


----------



## chicha (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This is my spec
AMD AM2 3000+
512*2 DDR2
AGP 6200 256 MB.


now the question is what is the next card i can buy? my budget is arround Rs 5000, i can wait for some time no hurry. But i can not buy a new motherboard so PCI-E is out of question.

i have heard 7300GT is nice.
what is the optimal card for my requirements.
i play lots of games, and i want to view HD too.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

want to view HD then definitely go for 8500gt of 8600gt.I think 8600gt is now only 5.5k-6k.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^but he doesent have pci-e


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Aw man then go for 7300gt.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is 7300agp or pci?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> is 7300agp or pci?


7300 is available in both flavours.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i see


----------



## mavihs (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it worth 2 buy a second hand BIG 7600GS (factory overclocked)????
How much should i pay for it???


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have been wanting to know which card would suit me with the constraint that SMPS is rated only 300 W. 8500 GT needs min 350 W.

From earlier posts, I can make out 7300 is a good choice. But is there anything anyone knows between 7300 and 8500 which is better but will fit into my comp (x 16 PCI - E) ? I want the config to last for some time before it becomes outdated.

Right now I have integrated Xpress 200 with which Company of Heroes is quite choppy.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> Is it worth 2 buy a second hand BIG 7600GS (factory overclocked)????
> How much should i pay for it???


I know which card you are talking about.I think anything more than 3k would be stupidity.2.5-2.8 should be enough considering new one is available for around 4.5k and yes 8600 is available for 5.5k.



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> I have been wanting to know which card would suit me with the constraint that SMPS is rated only 300 W. 8500 GT needs min 350 W.
> 
> From earlier posts, I can make out 7300 is a good choice. But is there anything anyone knows between 7300 and 8500 which is better but will fit into my comp (x 16 PCI - E) ? I want the config to last for some time before it becomes outdated.
> 
> Right now I have integrated Xpress 200 with which Company of Heroes is quite choppy.



Dude a zebronics basic 400w smps is available for 500 bucks so no reasong to go for 7300 if you can afford 8500 but I recommend 8600gt(5.5k-6k).


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Devil,

Thanks for your reply. Two points:

1. I was reluctant to replace SMPS since it kills manufacturer's warranty. But will do it if it is best option.

2. What is the difference between 8600 and 8500 ? I spoke to a distributor at Kolkata who said there is no EXTRA value in 8600 unless I use Adobe Photoshop. 8500 will last at least 3 years if all I do is play games.

Will welcome comments from all on this


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between 8600 and 8500 ? I spoke to a distributor at Kolkata who said there is no EXTRA value in 8600 unless I use Adobe Photoshop. 8500 will last at least 3 years if all I do is play games.
> 
> Will welcome comments from all on this


He is an idiot.Even the 8800Ultra won't last three years studying nvidia's approach,the 8800Ultra SLI will give better performance only at 1024*768 and only on nvidia optimized games.This is the Harsh truth,with pc new hardware always beats the old hardware by a wide range.
8600GT is a way better performer than the 8500GT Due to the increment of Stream Processors from 16 to 32 in games.
Go for 8600GT if u can.
And always ask the price of Computer products from distributer as u did because the dealers might cheat u.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If I may be permitted to harp on this a little - I do not understand the innards of a graphics card. I want to know how u sense the difference when u play a game with high end graphics, between 8500 and 8600.

Looks like I will have to change SMPS.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> If I may be permitted to harp on this a little - I do not understand the innards of a graphics card. I want to know how u sense the difference when u play a game with high end graphics, between 8500 and 8600.
> 
> Looks like I will have to change SMPS.



The stream processors are unified shader processors which execute shader instructions.Since newer games are more shader intensive more Stream Processors=More performance.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for your reply, Harvy. It will really help.

But just for my knowledge, if I had to restrict the purchase of graphics card to one with 250 or 300 W power supply requirement, which would be the best choice ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply, Harvy. It will really help.
> 
> But just for my knowledge, if I had to restrict the purchase of graphics card to one with 250 or 300 W power supply requirement, which would be the best choice ?


8400GS.There's a review of this video card in the reviews section by @choto Cheeta
I am giving the link.

Here's the link-
Quick Look At 8400GS


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But don't even think of playing latest games on 8400gs.Its just good enough for Vista and HD videos.


> 2. What is the difference between 8600 and 8500 ? I spoke to a distributor at Kolkata who said there is no EXTRA value in 8600 unless I use Adobe Photoshop. 8500 will last at least 3 years if all I do is play games.


This is one of the stupidest thing I heard in recent times I mean WTF is this Photoshop thing.Dude the seller is trying to dupe you be careful.Confirm your model no. and price and then insist on purchasing that card only.

My recommendations(final):
1.Change your smps(and I think it doesn't void your warranty)
2.get a 8600gt

total:around 6.5k.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a ton guys. I can now make a decision.


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz suggest me an agp card .My budget is Rs 5000.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600gt.


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which brand xfx or ....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whichever but I prefer XFX.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Devil,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Two points:
> 
> ...


 
hehh... yeaah dude... that guy doesnt know jack$hit and is doin what all computer hardware dealers do best in and around india - ripping you off... 
photoshop cs3's come out with a "use gpu" option, which in my opionion, doesnt make that big a difference... and well, with softwares like 3ds max and maya unlimited, photoshop's performance the last thing i'd quote on a gfx card's muscle... and lastly, 8600 is better... well, if you dont understand the specs of the card, i reckon i'd go with the one thats commonsense... 8500 + 100 = 8600...  hehh.. im just too lame...


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which AGP card to buy to run NFS Most wanted at max settings at 1024*768.

i want AGP not PCI e


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 6600 GT (128MB)


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

budget is not more than 3k


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asking something just out of curiosity:

I have an integrated chipset Xpress 200 which seems to meet minimum requirement for COH (Geforce 3 is min for COH).

Which Nvidia card is equivalent of this Xpress 200 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^If you mean a stand alone card then I suppose a Nvidia Geforce 6200 & in the older AGP lot FX5200 would be almost similar comparable cards.Though each of them would have wee bit more power to handle the games as compared to the Xpress 200 chipset.Believe me you wouldn't want to play COH on these onboards or low end cards as it would crush them in one go.

The minimum requirement mentioned are just the bare minimum to get the game started & don't promise good frame rates even on low settings.So I suggest invest in a better card possibly a 7600GS which is going on sale in Bazaar section is quite a healthy deal IMO.Check it out if you may.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> ^If you mean a stand alone card then I suppose a Nvidia Geforce 6200 & in the older AGP lot FX5200 would be almost similar comparable cards.Though each of them would have wee bit more power to handle the games as compared to the Xpress 200 chipset.Believe me you wouldn't want to play COH on these onboards or low end cards as it would crush them in one go.
> 
> The minimum requirement mentioned are just the bare minimum to get the game started & don't promise good frame rates even on low settings.So I suggest invest in a better card possibly a 7600GS which is going on sale in Bazaar section is quite a healthy deal IMO.Check it out if you may.


 
I am going for 8400 GS (for want of more power from SMPS). If COH is slow with xpress 200, then i can imagine what will happen when i try to play more recent ones.

Guys here gave very good advice here and otherwise i would have taken it and gone for SMPS upgrade + 8600 GT (you also said the same thing elsewhere) but since I play strategy games mostly and hardly any action games, I thought 8400 GS would be OK for me.

Thanks for your helpful comments though.

By the way, does anyone know a dealer in Kolkata who will sell it to me and send a technician to instal it at my house. I earlier called a guy with 8500 GT but after he came, I discovered this SMPS problem and only installed the RAM but sent back the graphics card and now he is not taking much interest !


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some one solve my query plz


----------



## entrana (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no card, i mean no card, can run carbon at max in 1024x768 under 3k dude


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Utsav get a 6600gt.I think it should play MW at high settings.Man 7300GT(pcie) is available for 3.2k but the agp versions are so damn expensive nowadays.


----------



## entrana (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6600gt is less than 3k? i didnt know but i dont think it will run at max


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanna run most wanted at max without AA and AF turned on

i can spend 4k also but it should be worth it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what others options you have is 6800gtx(128mb) @3.4k(itwares.com)
@entrana :bose he said max details at 1280*786 resolution which should not be a problem for 6600gt.BUT BUT the problem is finding agp cards.


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800xt 256MB is for 3.7k at deltapage

one more thing.i have a 450 watt intex PSU .will it be sufficient for 6600gt or 6800gtx or 6800xt

which is better 6600gt or 6800gtx 128 mb or 6800xt 256mb


----------



## entrana (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

450watts is fine, 6800 256 shud be the best


----------



## hash!! (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i guess you should look for an agp in the 7 series... cause they had agp versions upto the 7600gt, from what i remember... goin for the 6 series now isnt quite cool, despite the fact that it was a real cool line-up... and well, you might get a 7600gs or 7300gt agp if you look around... i almost bought a x1950pro agp last year for around 10-12k cause i got sick of the dumb 9200 i had, and i was stuck on an agp board... tho you'l have to look around a lottt...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^look at his budget dude 4k I think even 7300gt agp costs in excess of 5k and IMO 6800gt is better than 7300.


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how fast is 7600gt in comparison to 6800xt

i think 6800xt 256 MB is fine for me .can any1 tell me the latest street price of this card.its 3.7k on deltapage.com but i think this is a old price.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> how fast is 7600gt in comparison to 6800xt
> 
> i think 6800xt 256 MB is fine for me .can any1 tell me the latest street price of this card.its 3.7k on deltapage.com but i think this is a old price.


 
oh the 7600gt is a good card... and well, i think i remember buyin a 7600gs for someone a couple of months back for less than 4k... but i guess a 6800xt is better... i looked into its specs and performance... 7600gs comes close to the 6800xt's performance, but the 7600gt can kick the 6800's a$$ hands down... 
and yeah, im not sure about the rates bro, so i cant say what fits your budget, tho i think the 7600gt's rates must've gone down by now cause of the 8 series... but as i said, i cant be sure...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i prefer 8600Gt coz i own it.
all the LATEST games run like malai on it.
but the cost is a bit on the higher side.15-16k or so.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> i prefer 8600Gt coz i own it.
> all the LATEST games run like malai on it.
> but the cost is a bit on the higher side.15-16k or so.


8600GT costs Rs 6,400.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guyz,what is the cost of 8800 Ultra,i wanna buy it?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> guyz,what is the cost of 8800 Ultra,i wanna buy it?


Call Rashi and ask the price.
They have both XFX and ASUS Geforce 8800Ultra.
Check contact info in master hardware contact list.


----------



## utsav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800 ultra is somewhere around 45k


Plz tell any other sites other than itwares and deltapage to find latest hardware prices


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Utsav bro visit your nearby market to know the latest prices.Most online sites will give high prices.


----------



## utsav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

main problm is that in my local market only 6200 agp gpu is available it means i hav to bring the 6800 xt ago gpu from other nearby city


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ask some friend or someone.I was just saying that online sites are not that reliable as far as the prices are concerned.
I think you should be able to get 6800gt agp at around 3.5k but the main problem would be finding one.Real pain in the a&& to locate a agp card nowadays.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and what is the cost of ati HD 2900?
is it gud?
which is the best graphix card on the market?
HD 2900 or 8800 ultra?


----------



## utsav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am asking the price of 6800xt not 6800gt

i wanted to get an idea abt the price.

if any forum member can send me the card i will pay him a little extra also.any1 wants to send?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the diff btw 8600 and 8800 in terms of gaming?
all the latst games run smooth on my card.
with amazing graphix.
BTW i dont play games ne more.


----------



## utsav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^so why u r buying 8800 ultra


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just coz i need to stay updated.


----------



## entrana (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 8800utra costing arond 40k, i suggest u take gtx which costs 33k, dont bother for the asus ones they are ridiculously overpriced


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what abt ATI 2900 HD?how's that?


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ddont bother about ati its not that good, u can still get it if u wish but most games are optimized for nvidia and not for ati so it would be better if u got nvidia. i reccomend u get 8800gtx it costs around 34k from xfx, this is an excellent card. the ultra is just like an overclocked version of gtx, go ahead with gtx and if u cant afford it u can try the 8800gts640mb edition. gud luk


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

from where can i buy 6800 xt 256MB AGP online.one of the member's pmed me saying try www.newegg.com .
whats ur suggestion.i am unable to find this card locally.


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u can try online if u cant find locally ur need.its safe bt u hv to bear the delivery charges.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i can bear that much atleast but where to buy online.i didn't find this card on ebay and futurebazaar.com.where to try other than these.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Hope this helps-
*www.techforless.com/cgi-bin/tech4less/PVT42KUDE3?mv_pc=nextag


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^hey ,,its too costly here


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This one!!!-
*www.directron.com/zo68xtdagp.html


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^do they ship to india


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> ^^do they ship to india


No they don't sorry for that.
BTW why do u want a 6800XT AGP.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want either a 6600gt or 6800xt agp as my budget is low and these cards offer best bang for the buck.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> i want either a 6600gt or 6800xt agp as my budget is low and these cards offer best bang for the buck.


What's ur Budget??Please tell that so that i can help.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bytheway where u stay.can u buy and send me the card.i will pay u extra.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6800 will be hard to source.U can go for 7300GT (128 BIT AGP).This card gives more performance than 6600GT.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to keep within  3.6k so can u tell abt 6600gt

even a 2nd hand card will do


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes I think the AGP version will cost a lot.

I can't help u as all my options are closed,sorry.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

at deltapage.com 6800 xt 256MB agp is for 3.7k.what abt it.i think 6600gt will be less than 3.5k


----------



## hash!! (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 8800gts 320 mb seems to be as good as the 640mb version... i couldnt believe it at first, but after goin thru all those benchmarks available online, the 640mb gts gives like a minor performance difference, so i think whoever's goin for the 640mb gts should either go for the 320mb oc version, or probably hike their budget and get a gtx... 
its weiirdd... i cant seem to figure out why nvidia did this... i mean make the 320mb almost at par with the 640mb... :S


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

koi to meri help karo yaar


----------



## akshaythedoc (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys please suggest me a graphic card ..
256 mb
my budget is abt rs 5000


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> the 8800gts 320 mb seems to be as good as the 640mb version... i couldnt believe it at first, but after goin thru all those benchmarks available online, the 640mb gts gives like a minor performance difference, so i think whoever's goin for the 640mb gts should either go for the 320mb oc version, or probably hike their budget and get a gtx...
> its weiirdd... i cant seem to figure out why nvidia did this... i mean make the 320mb almost at par with the 640mb... :S


dont go by the benchmark results, the 640mb version offers better performance in games in higher resolutions than the 320mb version one. and its always better to have more texture memory


----------



## hash!! (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> dont go by the benchmark results, the 640mb version offers better performance in games in higher resolutions than the 320mb version one. and its always better to have more texture memory


 
well, in my opinion, theres not a lotta games that have maps and textures that huge... its obviously better to have more memory, and its never enough, but in terms of gaming, i dont think they have that huge textures to be stored during gameplay... and well, im not sayin that the 640 mb is a dumb card... its just that there isnt that big a difference b/w the 320 and 640 when compared, even at high resolutions...



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> koi to meri help karo yaar


i really think you should go for a pcie board and start saving up for a decent card... change your board, get a pcie version accordin to your processor... trust me man, you'l regret it later if you spend your money on an agp card right now... get a mobo which has a decent onboard graphics accelerator, i had an msi socket am2 board, it had 6200, 256mb oboard... you could play nfsmw,carbon,etc at decent settings with that...
thats what i did... i changed my processor and board cause i was stuck on a dumb agp board for 3 years, then i saved up for a good card...


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for the people who are dumb out there , there is vitually no diffrence in fps between 320 MB version & the 640 MB version on resoultion upto 1280 x 1024, even if everything is on max. yes recent updates have helped 8800 GTS 320 MB by fixing little bit of its memory leak. the only diffrence in fps is showed when you try play the game on DX 10 mode on some games & there very few games out there which gives 640 MB fps in DX 9 mode , so if you going to play on 1280 x 1024 , either you are really dumb to go with 640 MB version or you don't want to upgrade your card for long time,  pick one.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> for the people who are dumb out there , there is vitually no diffrence in fps between 320 MB version & the 640 MB version on resoultion upto 1280 x 1024, even if everything is on max. yes recent updates have helped 8800 GTS 320 MB by fixing little bit of its memory leak. the only diffrence in fps is showed when you try play the game on DX 10 mode on some games & there very few games out there which gives 640 MB fps in DX 9 mode , so if you going to play on 1280 x 1024 , either you are really dumb to go with 640 MB version or you don't want to upgrade your card for long time,  pick one.
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.


Very rude post.We are here to help and not call people dumb.So now i think rashi is a fool cause they have stopped selling the 320MB models.


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its not rude but if you have more money to be future proof go ahead & buy a 640 MBversion,also  all the PC building guides on the net suggest that you should get a 320 MB for 1240 x 1024. so you think guides written by the experts of guru3d , tomhadware are idiots ? of course not & please i am not intrested in xfx, maybe its a very good brand in india but in US & other countries Evga & inno3D & BFG cards are the best , also i didn't know they have stopped selling them &  yes they are fools cause many people don't have money to burn on the 24k 640 MB version.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i play all my games with highest graphix settings.
they run smooth.
and hey,gamez r the new ones.not the outdated ones.
i dont play games much now but the games like rainbow six vegas and splinter cell double agent run well.
What r the other features of 8800 cards?


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

abtom@ well if you are type who watches movies (HD) more than gaming on the pc , 8600 GT is a better choice for games 8800 GTS is 2 to 3 times faster than 8600 GT but if you enjoy playing games on 1024 x 768 i suggest you should not think of buying a 8800 GTS card for now cause 8600 GT can play most of the games with max settings with decent frams on 1024 x 768 right now.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^very true.Instead of upgrading from 8600gt to 8800 now wait for 8700 or g92 core GPU's to come out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BTW,i use 1280X1024 on RS Vegas.
Works malai.


----------



## codeash (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okay I see here some 101+ pages and I cannot read them all and see if some one has asked this question before.

My question is short and simple. I have a HP Compaq nx6120 laptop. I was thinking of either selling the laptop and buying a new one or buying a upgrade for video graphic card if that is possible. So i just want to ask can i change the graphic card for a laptop or can i put a external one or something like that.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ hash .i have already made up my mind for that after seeing a lot of things.i hav mentioned earlier that my budget is low .i just want to play games at high settings thats why i want a agp.a onboard gfx solution is not required.and upgrading the board to a pci-e one will be out of budget for me.
my current board is a great overclocker and i already play NFS MW on it with decent settings.so upgrading to agp is the best solution for me.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 28, 2007)

*Need suggestion regarding graphics card*

Hi all
I am just going to buy a graphics card ,an pci-e card.
Please suggest few good ones and thier price. 
Now i have 6200 tc nvidia.
Please do reply fast.tom morning i am going to buy


----------



## hash!! (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> @ hash .i have already made up my mind for that after seeing a lot of things.i hav mentioned earlier that my budget is low .i just want to play games at high settings thats why i want a agp.a onboard gfx solution is not required.and upgrading the board to a pci-e one will be out of budget for me.
> my current board is a great overclocker and i already play NFS MW on it with decent settings.so upgrading to agp is the best solution for me.


 
hehh yeaah... i understand... being on a budget sucks... i waited 3 years for a proper upgrade...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Need suggestion regarding graphics card*

Dont mind, I was just wondering as one Senior member how can you miss this ?? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193 

as On topic... well 8400 is Rs. 2600/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT is Rs. 6700/- + TAX
XFX 8800 GTS 320 MB is Rs. 15000/- + TAX


@MODs if possible then please marge the threads 

thnx


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i am going to buy a graphics card ..i am planning for 7 series.as i am not going to use directX 10 for some time.
So is there a good card in which i can overclock and use it br costly ones. 
I am having two cards in mind.
7600 and 7900 .i dont know the price.which one is good?or is there anyother card out there?
And also my budget is 6k .please reply someone as i am going to buy today.thanks


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Need suggestion regarding graphics card*

Thanks chota.
Sorry for not looking into that thread before.
Just was in a hurry and opened the thread.there is 100+ PAGES .anyway thanks for the reply.
What about 7 series?
My budget is 6k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude 7900 is way way better than 7600(for that matter even a lot better than 8600) but it is certainly expensive.A 7900gs would be around 10k i guess.
Look dude a 8600 is atleast as good as 7600 if not better and has DX10 support as well.I would pick 8600 over 7600 anyday and with the release of newer drivers the performance of 8600 is getting better and better.
And besides there is hardly Rs500-700 price difference between 7600 and 8600.Its your call dude.


----------



## entrana (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

please tell us your budget, i highly suggest 7900gt


----------



## Who (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600 GT beats 7900 GT by some margine in shader based games (oblivion), also you can now overclock your shaders with riva tuner 2.05 but in memory intensive games (F.E.A.R, company of heroes) it loses to 7900 GT by some margine. future games will be more shader based expect some exceptions. so going with 8600 GT is a good choice. (if you are into movies like me, you will love 8600 GT, purevideo is really cool.)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> please tell us your budget, i highly suggest 7900gt


 he said 6k.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@smit
8600GT can't be compared with a 7900GT. Its hell lot better than 8600GT, or even 8600GTS.
8600GT dun even come close to 7900GS.
And even GF 6 series has purevideo decoder enuf for todays videos. An 8600GT is no better than a 7900GS on video quality.

@naveen_reloaded
for 6k, what u can max get is 7600GT. But i prefer 8600GT as more future proof.
7600GT too can be overclocked extremely. Im running my 7600GT @ 690/1580 from 560/1400. These clocks are much higher than XFX FATAL1TY.
Just check how much an 8600GT can be max oced via riva tuner nd decide.


----------



## Who (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ hey dude i know what i am talking about , you see when 8600 gt came out there was only one title that was shader based & the title was 'oblivion' now more games are coming which are shader based..i also discussed this in this thread, posting many links etc.. also if you still don't believe me search any review which uses the nvidia drivers 163.44 or above, the underclocked 8600 GT beats 7900 GT in oblivion.....& the fact is 8600 GT can be overclocked to 715/1600/860 with ease without volt clocking , 7900 GT can't even touch it(in shader based games)...also 8600 GT uses purevideo 4 , for details check out anadtech for more info , there are no other nvidia cards out there that can match 86xx series in movie quaility , try to watch a HD video on hd-TV With 86xx series card , it looks awesome.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys thanks for all the replies.
I am really confused.
Can i use two 7600 later say 8 months later.will it be worth.i saw some comparison somewhere where 8600 was last in directX 10 cards.what shall i do.or is it that i have to get a new one saw after few months?please reply guys. I am hours away from getting the card.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hehh.. dude, theres no such thing as being futureproof... and i guess theres no harm goin for a 7 series card if dx10 is your worry.... dx10 is only on vista, and the transition from xp to vista is gonna take a lotta time... and these so called dx10 card in the ati 2xxx series and the nvidia 8 series arent quite great when benchmarked on dx10 standards... in my opinion, game studios arent gonna start selling hardcore dx10 stuff till the time vista is as widespread as xp... 
remember the initial bug-ridden xp and the whole skeptism in everyone about shifting from windows 98/winme etc to xp? and now the whole thing's happenin again i guess, and it'l take some time, so theres no point in being dx10 if you arent using vista... and for a long time, dx10 games are gonna be backwards compatible...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> hehh.. dude, theres no such thing as being futureproof... and i guess theres no harm goin for a 7 series card if dx10 is your worry.... dx10 is only on vista, and the transition from xp to vista is gonna take a lotta time... and these so called dx10 card in the ati 2xxx series and the nvidia 8 series arent quite great when benchmarked on dx10 standards... in my opinion, game studios arent gonna start selling hardcore dx10 stuff till the time vista is as widespread as xp...
> remember the initial bug-ridden xp and the whole skeptism in everyone about shifting from windows 98/winme etc to xp? and now the whole thing's happenin again i guess, and it'l take some time, so theres no point in being dx10 if you arent using vista... and for a long time, dx10 games are gonna be backwards compatible...


 
Thanks mate.can anyone tell me is there a card next to 7600 which is better? 
And what is the price difference between 7600 and 7900?
And one more question.currently i have 6200 tc..
What can i expect from the upgrade,just curious...
And since i am going to install vista until their service Pack.so i will go with one of the 7 series..
Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600 7900 and 8600 r much much faster than 6200tc atleast 4 times performance boost


----------



## hash!! (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have some major trouble/confusion... i was tryin to log my temperatures, and take a look at this:
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/9818/29597760wl3.th.jpg
what the hell is nforce? i mean i opened up my cabinet and checked if it was that blistering hot... i mean 176c should be bloody hot? but it was totally normal... even the copper heatsink on the mobo was alright (i have an asus m2ne), i mean i kept my hand on whatever heatsinks i could find and they were all okay... but this 176 has pretty much creeped me out majorly! 
help people!! loll...


@ naveen : *www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html
that'l answer you performance related queries... it has a whole list of how cards perform under different resolutions... or just select overall games fps and see what the grand total for each card is...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnks hash for the link..
i cant even find 6200 tc in that list ..anyway ,, then i think i may expect as utsav said atleast a 4x increase in speed..

any price details guys ???

and wht is the price diff between gt and gs??? 7600


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@hash i think ur readings r not correct.hav a look at ur fan speeds 30k+RPM .its too much.and if it would hav been 176 degrees then ur cabby paint would hav been burnt


----------



## hash!! (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> @hash i think ur readings r not correct.hav a look at ur fan speeds 30k+RPM .its too much.and if it would hav been 176 degrees then ur cabby paint would hav been burnt


 
hehh yeaah... im hoping someone has a solution, cause i dont quite want my system to go up in flames lolz...


----------



## cynosure (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys, I brought my new rig this week.
Now I bought a XFX 8600GT.

Tell me which is better, 256MB GDDR3 RAM or 512MB GDDR2 RAM? Mine is the latter one, had I made a mistake in sheer excitement of 512MB? Will it live as long as 256MB GDDR3. Any advantages of 512MB card?


----------



## spikygv (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wud vote for 256mb gddr3 . .higher mems means more texture can be loaded to the g-mem  . . this helps at high resolutions ( > 1024 x 768 ) but the 8600GT is quite incapable of running today's games at higher resoultions like 1600x1200 . so a faster 256mb will be better than a less used slower 512mb.


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^exactly this i would say


----------



## codeash (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey dudes can some one please answer to my question i asked...Its little urgent you guys know the answer pls help...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys thnks for all the replies..

i just BOUGHT  "XFX 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3 for Rs 6800"

i also found cards from BIG 8600 512 ddr2 (i think) for Rs 6500

i also found 7600 GT 256 for 6100 Rs since because stock was not there and i was in a hurry i had buy this this one ..

how is 8600 GT 256 ??
please tell me its good .. JUST curiuos again ...


----------



## cynosure (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> i wud vote for 256mb gddr3 . .higher mems means more texture can be loaded to the g-mem  . . this helps at high resolutions ( > 1024 x 768 ) but the 8600GT is quite incapable of running today's games at higher resoultions like 1600x1200 . so a faster 256mb will be better than a less used slower 512mb.



Holy cow! Does it have a chance against UT3 and Crysis?
Can it pull thru mid 2008 with DX9.0 games? I will change my card at that time.


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

koi mujhe yeh to batao ki BIG 6800xt 128MB AGP online kaise kharidu.in their site www.big-tek.com when i click the tab order now my browser says page not found


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> Holy cow! Does it have a chance against UT3 and Crysis?
> Can it pull thru mid 2008 with DX9.0 games? I will change my card at that time.


8600GT should play crysis at 1024*786 resolution with medium\high details.Its a decent card and with the release of better drivers its performance will see boost.And besides crysis is ubder nvidia's 'the way its meant to be played' program so it will be playable with 8600gt.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well hows 8500gt series.


----------



## Who (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it sucks, go with 8600 GT

 ok guys here is a trick that will sure cost some image lost but long as the game is not a stealth based or a horror flick it won't really hurt the games image settings, with this settings you can surely play crysis on max settings...


 1) this really simple Set AA to 2x(2x is a huge improvment over none) & Shadows to minimum or disable them & everything other max , as long as the game is not a hororr flick or stealth based game, you won't lose anything & if you are a reliasm freak just set the shadows to minimum. i am sure you can run many upcoming games on max settings, as many new games uses soft shadows, real times shadows etc., they are really the perfomance killers , turning them off doesn't hurt that much in most games.

2) overclock your 8600 Gt to

  Core clock : - 702 mhz
   Shader clock :- 1630 mhz
   Memory clock: - 866 Mhz

 this is one of the safest overclocking limits for 8600 GT. (688/1612/860 being the safest.)


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Since some of the folks here helped me decide - I finally installed 8400 GS on my computer. Like I had mentioned, I reckoned it would suffice for my strat games and I am not much into action games.

Well, game speeds have increased a lot and they look much better. 

There is a large number of options in nvidia control panel ! I am still learning which options will work best for me being a newbie to this. Trying different settings and checking in games I am currently playing - Civ IV and COH.

Any tips will be welcome.


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much should be paid for a second hand sapphire radeon 9550SE 128MB AGP.and how much is its performance.Can it run NFS-MW at 1024*768 at max detail.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys really 8600 GT rocks and for me this is like some world as i am for the first time XP this kind of graphics...

awesome..
but the lost planet they gave along with it is not working in XP...
will it or not ..
and how safe can i overclock it .. ihave ntune 
i dont get it ..
i had 6200 prev... when i installed the new card i forgot to unistall the prev card..


now when i run the dxdiag it shows the following without the system info`s which i was able to see.


> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 10/1/2007, 11:06:26
> ...



i even tried to uninstall and reinstakll the drivers .. 
i even have the latest driver "163.71_forceware_winxp_32bit_english_whql"

please do help me


----------



## entrana (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how did u get lost planet with it,


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@naveen_reloaded
get in safemode nd remove ny drivers. Then install the driver supplied with da card, then update it to 162.xxxx or 163.xxxxx. Also update the DX with Aug 07 Dx updates.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> how did u get lost planet with it,


yea I don't think they ship any game with 8600GT.



---------------- Now playing: Flipsyde - Spun via FoxyTunes


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i got the CD of LOST PLANET along with the card ..XFX 

more over its a dual layer DVD.. i wasnt able to play as i am having XP installed..

then regarding 



> System Manufacturer: n/a
> System Model: n/a
> BIOS: n/a



have anyboddy have any idea ??

please help.. i feel some lag in performance ..i think its due to this drvier problem..


----------



## spikygv (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think it has much to do with lag in performance . best to do a clean install of xp if u're haing lag in performance . do me a favour and post ur 8600GT's temps and the psu u're using ( particularly interested in 12volt rating ) . coz i need to replace my psu and my 8600GT as its overheating . .cant catch that vendor  .. . trying..,


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> guys i got the CD of LOST PLANET along with the card ..XFX


ehh dude where did you purchase the game from.

Regarding your problem do a clean install of xp and see if it works out.And why don't you consider switching over to Vista to harness full power of 8600gt(as it is dx10 compatible).

regards.


----------



## p_d5010 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

even i got lost planet dl dvd with my card for free.....new 8600gt buyers r getting it free........gives me 29fps at full settings with motion blur,shadows,filter and fur quality to dx10.........however when i increase res. to 1280, i have to drop shadows to medium and i get 24fps avg............i have o/ced to 702/1620/864


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i checked xfx.com , are u not supposed to get company of heroes with 8600?

hey guys i also say that xfx is releasing 8800gts fatal1ty edition, in fact it has been released on september 17, did anyone see this. it has 320 gddr2, hdmi, it is faster than the xxx and extreme editions, whoo must get me one of these

*xfxforce.com/web/viewFeature.jspa?featureId=1430916


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i checked xfx.com , are u not supposed to get company of heroes with 8600?
> 
> hey guys i also say that xfx is releasing 8800gts fatal1ty edition, in fact it has been released on september 17, did anyone see this. it has 320 gddr2, hdmi, it is faster than the xxx and extreme editions, whoo must get me one of these
> 
> *xfxforce.com/web/viewFeature.jspa?featureId=1430916



The fatal1ty is the fastest 8800GTS in the market which is better than the 640MB model,xfx released it because nvidia came over some performance issues with the 320MB version(that VRAM memory bug)

Offtopic:I am downloading crysis BETA and i'll break the NDA and post some info hear.
Please do not report.


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it out in india?


----------



## Kalyan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi there.. me too bought the 8600GT recently. (and I too got the Lost Planet DVD though I think it requires an internet connection, which I dont have. so, it is not installing. If there is any way to install the game without installing the Steam application, please tell me.) 
  I dont know whether I could ask this qn here or not. I have a 400W psu given with my iBall Benz cabinet. Could anyone tell me if I need to upgrade my psu? if so, which psu should I buy and how much it would cost me?
  Another Qn.. I have tuned the system using the nvidia control panel and it saved the profile in a separate file. Now, every now and then, the system is displaying a message that the profile is loaded. I think it is loading the profile according to the needs. Is there any way to turn off these messages? or to remove the profile and go back to my older profile?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Harvik780
whats da size of beta?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Harvik780
> whats da size of beta?


1.38GB


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ehh dude where did you purchase the game from.
> 
> Regarding your problem do a clean install of xp and see if it works out.And why don't you consider switching over to Vista to harness full power of 8600gt(as it is dx10 compatible).
> 
> regards.



yeah guys made a clean install of xp..
now everything finr..

jst curiuos ..
name some really good softwares after a clean install
for the temp..

sorrry man i didnt install nview..

will tell ya soon .
prev when i installed and ran on my prev os itshowed at 56-58c


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800gts fatality edition 210 Pounds ex.of tax.

*www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=672898&source=shopzilla


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

means atleast around 18k in the indian market


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya but is it actually even available  here


----------



## milan (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi techies 

recently i downloaded a pc game punisher and spiderman 2 movie version but after install when i try to play it says "no tnl card detected" So i have decided to go for a graphics card but to utter surprize when i searched the net for a descent gfx card i was stunned to find a vareity of cards ranging from 2000 to 30,000 and to that in agp & pci version...so wat d f..i cannot understand anything..which one is better to go.I have a pc of 2.4ghz mercury mobo 256 ram (thinking to upgrade to 1 gb ram),1 agp slot and 3 pci slot.My budget for gfx card is 2500 to 4000 ..better if within 3500

Also i wann know what is d difference between agp and pci gfx cards & which one is the best


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one by one.


> i was stunned to find a vareity of cards ranging from 2000 to 30,000


Thats normal.Don't worry.This wide range of graphic cards is to make sure every customer gets exactly what he wants.



> Also i wann know what is d difference between agp and pci gfx cards & which one is the best


It's PCIe not PCI.PCIe is far better than agp cards.USe google or wikipedia for differences.



> thinking to upgrade to 1 gb ram


Its high time you do it.RAM is now dirt cheap.

Since your mobo doesn't support PCIe card you will have to go for AGP cards which are costlier than their PCie counterparts.I would suggect 6800gt it is around 3.5k.


MY SUGESTIONS:
upgrade your mobo instead of buying a graphic card.MOBO having SATA2,PCIe supposrt and having good onboard graphics(like GMA3000).This onboard graphics will easily play Spiderman2,NFS:MW etc.And then maybe later you can buy a PCIe graphic card.


Ragards.


----------



## ambandla (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How good is "256 MB GEFORCE PCX 8400GS " over onboard nvidia 6100 chipset?


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it is better than 6100, but i suggest u get something better than a 8400 at least a 8600gt dude, nowadays tahts become a minimum for the upcoming games


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> How good is "256 MB GEFORCE PCX 8400GS " over onboard nvidia 6100 chipset?


8400gs is certainly better than any onboard graphic solution and it would suffice all your multimedia and DX10 needs(vista) but if you want to play games than this is just not the card for you.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I must say that this forum is dead against 8400 and strongly pro 8600.

Will someone tell me which game u cannot play well with 8400 but only with 8600


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^read this months digit magazine.looks like even techies at digit are dead against 8400 as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## ambandla (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks you entrana and The_Devil_Himself for your suggestions. I wanted to buy dx10 card for gaming. Will go for 8600 series.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^You should mention your budget in whatever question you ask.This helps in suggesting good alternatives according to your needs.

Regards.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the recent price of 6600gt, 6800gt,7300gt and 7600gs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can check prices here:
*www.priceguru.inLink1
Link2


----------



## chicha (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This is my current specs
AMD 2600+AM2
2*512 @ 633
Geforce 256 6200

My G-card is AGP interface.
now i am looking forword to udating my card too 7900GT 512 AGP.
can this card play the latest games at if not high res at normal say 1024*768.

and will i be able to play HD?
and what is the price of this card?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think there is an AGP version of 7900GT.And even if it is present it will be very high priced.

Better upgrade your mobo first to one supporting PCIe cards.


----------



## purvabh (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm building a new PC (on a very tight budget) and need a decent graphics card.....as it seems, the 8600 is already quite popular,but i was told that the the ATi Radeon X1950 was better (unfortunately there are 4 different flavours and i wasnt told which one) and also just in my range (no more than Rs.8,000). could somebody verify this.Also my dealer told me that the Sparkle 8600GT was available for about Rs.6870 (incl. of all taxes and stuff.......in Gujarat).Is it good? and which other brands should i look at?

Also, the 7900GS too is said to be somewhere near my range.But i think the 8600 is a much better deal. Any idea on pricing?

Cheers


----------



## utsav (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600gt is available for 6k in many cities and it is the best deal.go for it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PALIT 8600gt is available at around 5.5k and XFX one at around 6k.Overclocked 8600gt easily beats 7900gt and provides DX10 compatibility too so 8600gt is preferred over 7900gt anyday.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well is 8600gt for 5.5k??


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude 8600gt is around 7k..


----------



## utsav (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ no dear ,its price has gone down to 6k


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wow it really has? god doesnt the prices of hardware ever stay stable


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i bought 8600GT  xfx 256 mb ddr3 for  6,800Rs

u may also get 8600 GT from BIG with 512 ddr2 for 6500RS

but always consider for futurre... spending few hundreds and investing in good ddr3 card is worth than going for ddr2..

there are also other company such as zebronics providing cheap cards..

but have in mind cheaper the card.. more u sacrifice on performance..

i was tempted to go for 512 MB but DIGITIANS helped me .. and now i play games with 256 mb ddr3 with all setting high..

next for me is installing VISTA and see how this 8600 GT performs on DX 10 !!!


----------



## arun_chennai (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> PALIT 8600gt is available at around 5.5k and XFX one at around 6k.Overclocked 8600gt easily beats 7900gt and provides DX10 compatibility too so 8600gt is preferred over 7900gt anyday.



no man...even an overclocked cant stand near a 7900GT & not even near a 7900GS....


----------



## xbonez (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1. i agree. 8600 gt is a mid-range card while 7900 is a high end one. i odn't think even a oc'ed 8600 can  match up to a 7900


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> no man...even an overclocked cant stand near a 7900GT & not even near a 7900GS....



The only advantage the 8600GT holds is "DX10".....otherwise 7900GS will smoke it without any issues!


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys to be honest i dont think when u buy a gfx in mind u say "I want to play on vista!!!" do you?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Did anyone get COH with 8600 GT ? I would have bought it myself if I had known COH is bundled with it ..


----------



## entrana (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

coh is supposed to be bundled with it but people here are getting lost planet


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have ordered Geforce 8600 GT.
Hope it will be a good choice but what to do with My Geforce 5200 FX?


----------



## Who (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they are bundling both COH & Lost planet with xfx 8600 GT so you can get either coh or lost planet. 

 Now for those guys who don't read & still saying 7900 GT smokes a overclocked 8600 GT first of all you guys can't even read, this is the 4th time i am posting 7900 GT can't beat 8600 GT in shader based game(I.E OBLIVION) , i have posted links for this twice now so if you want proof just search this thread. with 163.71 drivers the memory leak in 86xx series & 88xx series has been almost fixed & with the ability to over clock shader clock on riva tuner , 8600 GT overclocked can beat 7900 GT in almost every shader based games which are coming out, also   its true  7900 GT can get about 8-10 fps more in games like F.E.A.R, doom 3, COH but 8600 GT gives playable FPS in those games at 1280 x 1024 anyway with max settings but in new upcoming games 7900 GT has fallen behind of 8600 GT cause most of the new games are shader based, so paying 10k + for 7900 GT right now is the most stupid thing out there....


----------



## entrana (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do they also give us a option on the 8800gts either coh or lost planet, cuz i want coh


----------



## chris.kuzneski (Oct 7, 2007)

*Graphics for AMD processor ????????*

Hi rohit n folks...

Thanks for narrowing our search to this graphics card string... its far better than scouting for related topics everywhere... 

I have a query...!!!

I have a AMD 64 +3200 (2.2 GHz) and 1 GB DRAM.
Motherboard details ASUS X Series - K8V MX UAYKZ
S754, VIA K8M800, FSB800 VGA Integrated, PCI-Ex1, AGP 8X, 2*SATA 2*IDE
SATA 80GB HDD.

I read the latest Digit magazine about graphic cards review. But I couldnt make head or tail of it, coz it was differenciated on diff types motherboards that you have.

Could anyone plz plz help me with which graphics card would be suitable for my processor and Motherboard.

Would be grateful.

Thanks a lot.

Chris.

Hi rohit n folks...

Thanks for narrowing our search to this graphics card string... its far better than scouting for related topics everywhere... 

I have a query...!!!

I have a AMD 64 +3200 (2.2 GHz) and 1 GB DRAM.
Motherboard details ASUS X Series - K8V MX UAYKZ
S754, VIA K8M800, FSB800 VGA Integrated, PCI-Ex1, AGP 8X, 2*SATA 2*IDE
SATA 80GB HDD.

I read the latest Digit magazine about graphic cards review. But I couldnt make head or tail of it, coz it was differenciated on diff types motherboards that you have.

Could anyone plz plz help me with which graphics card would be suitable for my processor and Motherboard. (I HAVE A BUDGET OF ABOUT Rs.15000 FOR THE GRAPHIC CARD)

Would be grateful.

Thanks a lot.

Chris.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well how much is 8600 fatal1ty.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600 fatal1ty

9.2k. Don't buy that! Better buy GT(6.5k) with CM Fan(1.5k).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yea 8600FATAL1TY is complete waste of money.Either the 8600gt or 8600gts but his processor will bottleneck 8800gts(15-16k) which I think is 100 times better than both 8600gt and 8600gts.


----------



## sanjeed007 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys my pc config goes like this 
p4 3.06ghz 
intel D102G 
transcend 1 gb 533mhz ram 
seagate 80 gb(dontknow whether it is sata or pata) 
iball bulls-i cabinet with 450 watts supply(just changes it 2 months ago) 
lg dvd writer 
samsung 920n 
logitech wireless keyboard and mouse cambo 
i think that is my pc config 

my question is i am thinking of buying 8600gt(dont know which company)and i am asking u whether my pc will be a bottleneck for my VGA.can u tell the price also.i think i have a PCIE slot.And can i myself insert the card without anyones help. 
and the main que is WILL I BE ABLE TO PLAY GAMES LIKE BIOSHOCK,CHRYSIS AND ALL THE LATEST GAMES.i know 8600gt will be able but my p4 can? 
or should i wait and watch for the prices to come a little more down.i am on a tight budget u know

i cant upgrade my pc right now but can upgrade only my graphics card.please help
i have seen in some forums that
xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3-7100rs
big 8600gt 256mb gddr3-5500-6000rs
why is this difference in the money.both r runnin the same chipset and is it only cause of the name
please reply


----------



## assasin (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT will easily handle Bioshock but cant say how Crysis will fare on it.i'll suggest u to wait for 8700GT.
the diff in price between XFX and BIG is due to the difference in build quality and quality of material used(caps and other stuff)



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well how much is 8600 fatal1ty.


 
why waste money on the Fatal1ty when u can easily flash a XFX 8600GT with the bios of the Fatal1ty.
even i've flashed my XFX 8800GTS 320MB with the bios of XFX 8800GTS 320MB Fatal1ty and its running fine.


----------



## sanjeed007 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when will the 8700 release and what do u thin will be its price and that time when 8700 release do u think the prices of 8600 gt will fall down


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude 8700 hasnt even been officially announced by nvidia


----------



## Who (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone who wants to buy 8800 GTS or GTX should read this :



> During speech of Crytek CEO Cevat Yerli, Nvidia’s senior vice president Dan Vivoli let slip that Nvidia intended to "launch new hardware to coincide with Crysis’ launch." Vivoli didn't elaborate, but the rumor mill has been predicting that Nvidia would ship a new top-end GPU right before the holiday shopping season, just as they did with the GeForce 8800 last year.



*www.incrysis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=503


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yea I guess 9800 and 8700 will be launched by then to replace 8800 and 8600.


----------



## hash!! (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think theres gonna be an 8700... i dont think nvidia's announced it... its probably some rumour gona big...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Maybe not 8700 but there is sure gonna be a card which will replace 8600.Something has to replace 8600 its basically a pathetic card compared to big bro 8800.


----------



## Who (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope i don't think there will be 8700 , but i think nvidia will release 96xx series in 2008 which will be alot better than 86xx series also my simple advice for people who want to buy 88xxx cards should wait cause nvidia maybe are going to release 98xxx series (in nov/dec) which will perfom greatly in DX 10 so buying a 88xxx card right now could be pointless.


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lets just wait until nvidia announces something. there would be no 8700 and no 89xx series and definitely NO 9xxx series as of now


----------



## Who (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

entrana nvidia's senior vice president Dan Vivoli has already slip that they are going to release something with crysis , the only thing remains what GPU it will be ... will it be 89xx or will it be the G92 based 98xxx series , since we are talking bout crysis i don't think will release 87xx series for that matter at leat not only the 87xx series cards


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> entrana nvidia's senior vice president Dan Vivoli has already slip that they are going to release something with crysis , the only thing remains what GPU it will be ... will it be 89xx or will it be the G92 based 98xxx series , since we are talking bout crysis i don't think will release 87xx series for that matter at leat not only the 87xx series cards


 89xx series is also g92


----------



## sanjeed007 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can u guys suggest me a good graphics card for 6000-7000rs.any will do ati or nvidia
my mobo intel d102g.it has a pcie slot


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^8600gt.What else?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjeed007 said:
			
		

> can u guys suggest me a good graphics card for 6000-7000rs.any will do ati or nvidia
> my mobo intel d102g.it has a pcie slot


 
I think Digit's recent review of graphics cards is very good. Go through it before buying. I am regretting it did not come out before I did recently.


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> I think Digit's recent review of graphics cards is very good. Go through it before buying. I am regretting it did not come out before I did recently.


i have some doubts on the review


----------



## assasin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^   wat sort of doubts????


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the framerates shown differ in many other sites, thats the doubts but overall its good


----------



## utsav (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
the system that they used was superb

x6800
900Watt PSU
2*1GB 1066MHz RAM in dual channel giving a theoretical memorybandwidth of 17GBPS 
Asus Commando Motherboard

so i think these r the causes of difference in frame rates.


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no i meant negative differences it was actually showing less framerates
dude 1066mhz? are they using ddr 3 or something cool


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ddr2 1066mhz is available dude.


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o i didnt know that


----------



## assasin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^  i think a variance of +/- 5 in  fps is acceptable cuz no 2 rigs with same config will give u exactly the same fps.
also no 2 piece of hardware of the same make and model will perform the same.


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ahh i see anyways gud luck to the people buying new gfx. im still option for 8800gts. hey sin comon tell me in detailed how to make it fatal1ty


----------



## assasin (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^   goto mvktech.net and download the Fatal1ty bios.load this bios file and nvflash files onto a bootable dos boot disc.
boot from this disc and at the command promt just enter the following command:
nvflash name.rom
where 'name' stands for the name of the bios file u wanna flash.


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i cant find the fatal1ty bios, i can only find the normal 8800gts 320mb xe and xxx bios


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well ,

I want to bring home a Gfx card for about 10k 
It should be able to play the next 2-3 NFS and FIFA installments .

As for my system specs :
AMD 4400+ , Mobo: Asus M2a-vm,
1gb x 2 Kingston 667 Mhz
500 GB Pata

Also a friend suggested that my procy would bottleneck a high end DX9 card like 1950xtx or 7900 .Should i change the procy ? 

Any suggestions


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Buddies ,

My 8600 GT which i got for myseelf from Canada has gone faulty . When i called up nVidia , they gave the answer " NO WARRANTY FOR GPU's PURCHASED OUTSIDE INDIA " ...now there's not even a service center here in Delhi ...

The main prb is that when i plug in my GPU to the mobo , the PC doesn't starts up , n without it , the PC starts like a charm !

Thinking that PSU mite be at fault , replaced the PSU with a higher capacity !

Even after above failed attempts , i plugged my card into another PC but same result , that PC also didn't start up !

Now the question arises ,

i wud like to ask u ppl what can i do and whether can i get the card repaired in Nehru Place ? If yes , then plz which shop too !

i m paying the price 

Thnx

BlackBerry7100g.


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm are u sure ur mobo isnt a bottle neck i mean does it support pcie?


----------



## hash!! (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@blackberry: whats your config? and what psu are you using?



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> Well ,
> 
> I want to bring home a Gfx card for about 10k
> It should be able to play the next 2-3 NFS and FIFA installments .
> ...


 
hmmm... i dont think so... i have a 4400+ myself, and its pretty decent... i got an 8800gts 320mb... its been a month or so, and i've run almost all the games i could think of at majorly maxxed out settings, res @ 1024x768... games like nfsmw, carbon, prince of persia t2t, battlefield 2142, fear, prey, etc etc.... and in no way do i think my processor's bottlenecked my card... 
but well, if you got moolah to spend, getting a 5400+ or above is justified...


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana : Yeah .. Its an AMD690G chipset board .

@Hash (lol .. talking to hash !! ) : Good to hear that 4400+ can handle all that . I think I'll update proccy after a year or so .. this one's still got 3 yr warranty on it .

But though I'd love to buy 8800gts , its still way over my budget .

Does anybody know how much a 1950XTX costs in Delhi . Online stores generally give price updates on Nvidia cards .


 Thanx.


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

x1950 costs around 11k


----------



## utsav (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ avichaks .if u wanna play next two NFS titles then u should invest in a DX10 card 8800GTS as most probably the next NFS after Pro-Street will be a Direct X 10 game and u wont be able to play it with X1950 which supports DX9 only


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey utsav .. thanx for the advice ..  I can see that problem coming up if i purchase a Dx9 card , u r right .

 Problem is Nvidia just don't have a good mid range solution in Direct X 10 as of now ..and looking up 8800 prices just makes me hold on to my purse strings for some more months ..

What about the 8700 ..i heard it will be released in the last quarter ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^They(nVidia) have never officially announced any 8700 card but they are coming with some new cards to coincide with the release of crysis.I guess they will launch cards to replace current high end dx10 8800 series with 98xx series and 8600 series with 87xx(supposedly).I am also waiting for this big release.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys!!! i don't know if it is true but i have heard that nVidia is killing its 320 MB 8800 GTS. So for all guys out there....please check the web before u buy one!


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Even if they do release the 98XX cards , in all probability they will be even more expensive than the 8800 cards   and    I dont think 88XX cards will take any price  cut .. not until at least 5-6 months after the 98XX releases .

So basically we are talking this time next year 88XX 640 will be like 15k or so , even thats not too tempting .
All of guys must be stinkin rich


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Well I think the prices of 8800 and 8600 are gonna fall before the release of cards I mentioned before.First of all they will ant to sell their stock of 8800 and 8600 as their chances of selling are less after the release of 98xx series(which are DX10.1 compatible).You are right about trhe prices of 98xx they will be pretty expensive and they are supposed to perform 2-2.5 times better than respective 8800,now this makes me believe they will also release a medium range card too with 9800 cos then there will be no medium range card in market which will give value for money(forget 8600--they are pathetic).So wait on guys this aint very far just one more month.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i read in toms hardware ( forum ) that its official that g92 isnt geforce 9800 .


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yea , now that 8800 320 's have been EOL 'ed , the talk is about the arrival of the new 8800 GT that will provide more bang for buck and is slated to replace 8800 320 .

Also a revamped 8800GTS 640 is slated to replace the old one . All this is speculation of course , therein lies the rub .


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lets hope for the best, and no, 8800gt would not be equivalent to 8800gts 320mb version, its just replacing it


----------



## assasin (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i cant find the fatal1ty bios, i can only find the normal 8800gts 320mb xe and xxx bios


 
XFX 8800GTS 320MB Fatal1ty BIOS:
*www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/XF88F1.rar


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*UPDATE*
GRAPHIC CARDS PRICES HAVE BEEN SLASHED.Now a XFX geforce 8600gt is available at only 6.2k(previously it was 6.9k).Check theitwares.com


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^lo tumhe ab pata chal raha hai.its 6k from the past two weeks in most places


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just dl the Fatal1ty bios and vflash.
create a dos boot disk,and copy the Fatal1ty bios file and nvflash files to that disc.

hey dude whats vflash, nvflash and how to create a dos boot disc. this process isnt risky is it? and it doesnt void the warranty does it


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

When will CPU/GPU on the same die be a reality ?
Or is it just too much too ask


----------



## spikygv (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

too much to ask at this point of time .


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys this is important
digit october issue in the graphics card test, says msi 8800gts 640mb costs 18k while xfx8800gts 320mb costs 18k as well. which one should i get. people living in kolkata where to get the msi one


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Check up the model no of MSI card you are talking about . It's a typo .


----------



## prateekparihar (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can any one  suggest me  PCI  graphiccard


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> ^^ Check up the model no of MSI card you are talking about . It's a typo .


yup its a typo goddam thats a bad reputation for digit, anyways but this is showing better framerates. i think i shud get this one. plus i dont want lost planet with xfx i want coh which im getting with msi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				prateekparihar said:
			
		

> Can any one  suggest me  PCI  graphiccard


yea get s msi 8800ultra liquid cooled.


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

pci not pcie!


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ The devil was just havin some fun ,lol .

@entrana : Also which card u treating the 'mis-typed' card as ?  320 or 640 .
I dunno how we can be sure of either .


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its 320, the model number that was written says its 320, its a typo in the magazine


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys!! I have a palit geforce fx 5200 AGP card.  
All I need is to update it's BIOS to latest version. Can u guys help me about where do I get the BIOS and how do I update it using nvflash??


----------



## assasin (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^  dl ur bios from www.mvktech.net
create a dos boot disc and copy the bios and nvflash onto it.
boot from this disc and at the cmd prompt :
nvflash name.rom
name = name of bios file u wanna flash.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello i have asrock mobo having model P4i45GV R5.0
which is based on intel 845gv chipset
currently i have 2.0 ghz processor(oc to 2.26 ghz) @ 400 mhz fsb
2 * 1 gb ram sticks (266 mhz)
palit AGP 8x nvidia geforce mx 4000
400 w smps without molex connector

i want to invest in 6600 or 6800 based card
plz suggest a one suitable for me
give its brand name , model no. and availability at nehru place delhi with price
thx
tell me the best deal , also give me with 256mb ram and 256 bit
i also like doing some oc


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys have u heard that the new 8800 GT will be 512 MB and 256-bit? Well its like the Dx10 version of 7900 GT(512MB).....which is a good thing!


----------



## assasin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they r decreasing the mem bandwith to 256 bit?performance will surely take a hit as compared to 8800GTS 320MB which it is meant to replace.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any idea about its prices guys?i will buy it if it retails at around 7-8k.


----------



## assasin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

prices will be above 10k just after launch cuz 8600GTS costs near/more than 10k.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but it is definitely inferior to 8800gts.I mean 320bit>>256bit.Anyways lets hope for the best.Atleast i will be able to get 8600gt at around 5k after this big launch bu nVidia in november.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but when it comes out wouldnt it just be wise to get 8800gt?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^umm.. I am not much of a gamer just cs,NFS and yes TF2 kinda games.So I think 8600gt should suffice for me.But lets see what happens.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

think of the future as well dude


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^think about the monay as well dude.I would rather get a PMP.
And I already said i will buy 8800gt if it costs arund 8k.I am waiting when 9800 will be released and I will be able to buy a second hand 8800gts 320mb for around 8k as most people are waiting for 9800.Call me a bottom feeder but i care about the small amount of money that I have.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got a question here:
Is it really good idea to buy *HD 2600 XT DDR3* over *6800 GS*?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

over a 6800GS?? yes, i'd say


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Despite of the 32 GB/sec. bandwidth where as 2600XT gives 22.5 GB/sec and 256 Bit memory whereas it is 128 bit for 2600XT?


----------



## hash!! (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well, the memory bandwidth is better, thats deifinitely a plus point, but the architecture varies too...
the 6800 has a shader model 3 and the xt has shader model 4 or sumthn...
the xt's got more pixel shader engines and they're far better than what the 6800gs has, etc etc...
cause if you were to go with the memory bandwidth, then the 2900xt would've been a better card than the 8800Ultra, cause i guess the ultra's memory bandwidth is around 103gb/s, whereas the 2900xt's bandwidth is around 105gb/s....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I usually play NFS most wanted with all settings maxed out on 1280X1024 res.!
By far it is really good and i don't have any problem.
In NFS Carbon, i just have to turn AA to half and rest of the things are maxed out!
Still don't face any problem!

Does the 2600XT will be able to beat or not on my system(17" LCS1280X1024res.)?


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ati 2600 SHOULD do that


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> ati 2600 SHOULD do that



"Should" says that u are not sure, right?


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude according to the specs its should but i dont trust ati anyways just go with 8600gt dude it rockzzzz


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why...do u have some bad experience with ATi?
Wait....isn't this ATi is the one whose X1900XTX straight killed the 7900GTX!


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude ati x1900 never killed the 7900, and even if it did, ati's hd models suck literally. their flagship hd2900 has VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY bad framerates on games. trust me u really dont wanna go for ati. and specially u wouldnt wanna go for the hd series, seriously trust me on this one


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Although the word "KILLED" might not be appropriate but yes X1900XTX is really standing taller than 7900GTX. May be not enough but the performance difference is 60:40.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have some bad news for XFX and nVidia fans today me and my brother Harvik went to upgrade his old pc and this the info I got from a good gentleman at rashi-Remember u guys got the news that XFX have slashed the prices for the Geforce 8600GT but there is no such thing when I told the guy that theitwares mumbai are selling 8600 at Rs6200 he told me that an older model of the 8600 has been withdrawn and its sales have been banned by XFX it seems to me that it is the same model that breached the 80C mark on serious gaming more he told me that he could get me an Geforce 8600 GT for Rs7500 apiece minimum.
So buyers beware of this older model in the market.
My brother has ordered two pieces of the new model of 8600 gt for SLI on the ASUS P5NE-SLI(650i SLI).


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude how rich ARE u guys?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> dude how rich ARE u guys?


We just don't compromise on the gaming front.


----------



## hash!! (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I usually play NFS most wanted with all settings maxed out on 1280X1024 res.!
> By far it is really good and i don't have any problem.
> In NFS Carbon, i just have to turn AA to half and rest of the things are maxed out!
> Still don't face any problem!
> ...


 
i reckon you'd get better framerates with the 2600... infact, im pretty sure...
tho i read somewhere that ati's come out with a newer line of 2600's which have slower memory, hence cheaper too...
and btw, if you're getting optimum performace with your current rig, why're you goin in for a newer card? that too an entry/mid range card...
cause even if the 2600 gives you better performance (which i think it would), it would just about be noticeable... so if you're lookin for better fireworks, and serious gaming, i think you might as well save up and buy something better....



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> dude according to the specs its should but i dont trust ati anyways just go with 8600gt dude it rockzzzz


the 2600's almost as good as the 8600gt, and cheaper too...
tho its only downer is that the 2600's performance falls a bit when aa's turned on, and the 8600 does alright...
but well, they both cant handle aa at huge resolutions i guess, thats for the big guns...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any Nvidia graphics card repair shop in nehru place ? plz advise !


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> i reckon you'd get better framerates with the 2600... infact, im pretty sure...
> tho i read somewhere that ati's come out with a newer line of 2600's which have slower memory, hence cheaper too...
> and btw, if you're getting optimum performace with your current rig, why're you goin in for a newer card? that too an entry/mid range card...
> cause even if the 2600 gives you better performance (which i think it would), it would just about be noticeable... so if you're lookin for better fireworks, and serious gaming, i think you might as well save up and buy something better....



Wow...seriously...if i need to save money for something better then i will buy it after 2 years from now because my rig is playing every single game so far upto S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Splinter Cell - Double Agent.

For all those upcomming games....if i don't go for an upgrade or change....i will run all those comming games on little lower settings like no AA and medium details.....but when i go upgrade....it will be the Quad cores and DDR3( possibely cheaper after 2 years)....but now i m just skipping little stones before taking a big leap!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How Much is cost difference between 8600 GT and HD2600 ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not much


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok guys please help here.well i am not so of a hardcore gammer but i want to run games like nfsmw,blood money and carbon type of games at almost high settings(if aa is turned off it dosent matter)at 1024x768 or at full highest settings at 800x600 resolutions.
and it should also be able to run tom clancy type of games at lowest or mid settigs at 800x600 resolutions or 640x480 resolutions.

well is 7300gt better for this.or 7600gs.

well how much will 7600gs cost.

does 7300gt have ddr2 ram.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> ok guys please help here.well i am not so of a hardcore gammer but i want to run games like nfsmw,blood money and carbon type of games at almost high settings(if aa is turned off it dosent matter)at 1024x768 or at full highest settings at 800x600 resolutions.
> and it should also be able to run tom clancy type of games at lowest or mid settigs at 800x600 resolutions or 640x480 resolutions.
> 
> well is 7300gt better for this.or 7600gs.
> ...




Go for 8500GT or HD2400 pro


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Go for 8500GT or HD2400 pro



well thanks for the reply.but i am dont want dx10 card now.
and i want something in the price range of 7300gt.well i think 8500gt is 5.5k.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well thanks for the reply.but i am dont want dx10 card now.
> and i want something in the price range of 7300gt.well i think 8500gt is 5.5k.



Well XFX 7600 GS is for 4150/- and XFX 8500 GT is for 4500/- acc. to www.itwares.com 

So, i don't think its a much of a difference in price yet decent one in performance.



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> How Much is cost difference between 8600 GT and HD2600 ?



The 8600 GT is for 6200/- and the HD 2600 XT is for 5850/-


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If just Rs. 500 odd is the difference then 8600 GT is better choice I think. I am upgrading this week 

Just saw comparisions on net and HD2600 gets outperformed in game FPS by 8600 GT :$


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o ya guys u shud see the thread posted by harvicks brother, the 6k 8600gt is the old model and there is a new  model of 8600gt thats for 7500


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> o ya guys u shud see the thread posted by harvicks brother, the 6k 8600gt is the old model and there is a new  model of 8600gt thats for 7500



What exactly is this new and old thing?
There is only one 8600GT. Is it something like 8600GT2 or OC or OC2....like BFG has?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a newer model, hey its posted by harvicks brother i dont doubt him he rockzz


----------



## baccilus (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please beware of temperature problems in XFX 8500 and 8600 cards. They easily touch 80 90 degree c. I have the 8500 one so I know.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^why worry yaar buy from Rashi peripherals they will replace your card if any heating problem rises.


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not necessarily, i mean the heating problems, if u have bad ventilation u will definitely get high temperatures


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for a asus if buying a 8600gt. It performs gr8. Look in digit.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well i m not doubting anyone but how can someone identify between the new one and older one.
Are there any co-ordinates for them like any model no. like the stepping in Intel Q6600?

Also whats the difference between the two?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dunno the difference but i assume the new one is better


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes but how someone can identify whether the one is new or older and why there is a price difference in older one and newer one?


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude why are u bombarding me with questions ask harvys brother quadroplex24


----------



## slyfox (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanted to buy a graphics car but i ws confuse between geforce 7600gt n' 8600gt 256 mb. both r available at almost the same price at newegg (i can get it frm thr) which shud i opt for. an is thr a better graphics card in this segment (~$100)??


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

newegg doesnt ship to india dude


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well hows x1900xt.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah if newegg start shipping stuff in India there will be abundancy of DDR2 800 MHZ RAM and also all graphics card will be available for reasonable price.

When i bought this X800XL....before 6800GS, the price of X800XL was less than half of the actual price of the card at newegg !!


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				slyfox said:
			
		

> i wanted to buy a graphics car but i ws confuse between geforce 7600gt n' 8600gt 256 mb. both r available at almost the same price at newegg (i can get it frm thr) which shud i opt for. an is thr a better graphics card in this segment (~$100)??


Obviously Go For 8600GT.



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Yeah if newegg start shipping stuff in India there will be abundancy of DDR2 800 MHZ RAM and also all graphics card will be available for reasonable price.
> 
> When i bought this X800XL....before 6800GS, the price of X800XL was less than half of the actual price of the card at newegg !!


Any Idea of any International Site That Ships To India? We Can get a lot of things a lot cheaper than we do here.


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

none ship 2 india


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is a website www.memoryc.com They have good RAM but only graphics card OCZ (Really a rare one but it is rocking if someone wants it)!!!but excellent OCZ PSU!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But its a pain in a$$ clearning your items from Customs they often get stuck in red tape.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

memoryc provide DHL and Fed EX courier service. I think they don't face any problem like that!


----------



## Incinerator (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much would these cost in delhi :  8600 GT and 7600 GT (both 256 mb ddr3)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^5.5k-6.5k(8600gt).don't think about 7600gt.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5.5K for Palit


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> memoryc provide DHL and Fed EX courier service. I think they don't face any problem like that!


DHL & FEDex for expensive & we have also to pay the duty, so if your ordering stuff from overseas then ask vendor to under value it.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thats a good option but if someone really want to find out then u can register to the site and place an order and see the actual price to pay!


----------



## slyfox (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i hv sum1 stayin thr n he can get it for me. this is how i got my 800mhz ocz ram. so getting from newegg is not a problem


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Good for u! Just mention that u need the dual channel setup also there are gold and platinum series in OCZ. Check that too!


----------



## slyfox (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya i hv the dual channel setup. the gold edition.
can ne1 tell me whether i shud go for a graphics card like 8500GT supporting dx10 or radeon X1650GT supporting dx 9.
my budget is ~ $90 so cant go for more


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PCI-e x8 Format will slow 8600 GT down as compared to x16 counterpart? if yes then by how much


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just half of it!
But motherboards with non-SLI supports X16 and also the SLI models support X8*2 when u add 2 cards but then also they will support X16.
There are many motherboards which supports X32 but within SLI setup.

The next gen PCI-E 2.0 will support X32 in a single mode.....acc. to some site!



			
				slyfox said:
			
		

> ya i hv the dual channel setup. the gold edition.
> can ne1 tell me whether i shud go for a graphics card like 8500GT supporting dx10 or radeon X1650GT supporting dx 9.
> my budget is ~ $90 so cant go for more



U can go for 2600 Pro but buying a Dx9 card is waste now days!

Check this out:
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3585&Itemid=1

What to say?

I think X2600XT smoked 8600GT!


----------



## slyfox (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just wanted 2 ask a simple question. wont dx10 compatible games run properly on a system having graphics card not supporting dx10


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				slyfox said:
			
		

> just wanted 2 ask a simple question. wont dx10 compatible games run properly on a system having graphics card not supporting dx10



They will run in DX9 mode unless and until you have DX10 compatible hardware AND Vista. In other words, if you dont have DX10 card and running games in either XP or Vista, they will by default run in DX9 mode.

One week back I upgraded my Gfx card from measly BIG 6600GT 128MB AGP to XFX 8600GT*S* 256MB PCIe. Got it from Lamington Road for 12000 bucks. Running fantastic on 400W PSU


----------



## monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shrapnel said:
			
		

> Hi all
> Whats the latest price of the 8800 GTX(MSI, XFX or EVGA) in Delhi ? Anyone knows where exactly in Delhi one can hope for a fair price for this Card ?



MSI - Tirupati Enterprises - 9350298165
XFX, Asus - Rashi Peripherals - Piyush - 9810208666
eVGA - www.yantraonline.in


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is there any online process in india from where one could purchase gfx card.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

www.yantraonline.in
www.theitwares.com


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all,

        What is the *TV Out *in graphics card. Is GeForce 8600 Gt has this 
Property.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> www.yantraonline.in
> www.theitwares.com



the first link you provided mentions that xfx7300gt is for 7.3k. 

and is xfx 7300gt ddr2.


----------



## monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> the first link you provided mentions that xfx7300gt is for 7.3k.
> 
> and is xfx 7300gt ddr2.



Are u sure? Its showing 3,855/- (256 MB) and 4,405/- (512 MB)....
Or may they are listening to guys here...


----------



## entrana (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shrapnel said:
			
		

> Thank you, monkey.
> btw according to yantraonline the XFX 8800GTX card(Rs. 31,320/-) is cheaper than the MSI, eVGA and POV 8800 GTX cards.
> This is quite surprising as XFX is supposed to be a better company than at least MSI and POV. Is there something wrong with the XFX card that they are offering it Rs.4000-5000 cheaper ???
> Any idea?


no there is nothing wrong, its xfx , it may just be cheaper


----------



## entrana (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nahh its the best brand, i just dont know why its cheaper but it rules


----------



## monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shrapnel said:
			
		

> Do you mean to say that XFX is NOT a good brand ?



As far as I remember, when XFX was launched in India a little over couple of years back it got tremendous response as it provided good performance at much lower price. In other words it was very good value for money card. So if XFX is listed as cheaper alternative then it can be true. eVGA and Asus are premium brands are generally costlier as compared to others.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX are getting cheaper coz its availability is growing. The brand of gcard mostly seen in shops is now XFX. So its getting cheaper. If MSI cards were also as available as XFX, then it wud even be cheaper than XFX.


----------



## slyfox (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

y is 6600GT agp costlier than 6600GT pci-ex??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

eVGA but it is not available in India.Go for XFX man their service rocks.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well please answer is xfx 7300gt ddr2.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some body answer my question please.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shrapnel said:
			
		

> eVGA 8800 GTX is available on www.yantraonline.in......is the costliest of the lot though..... are you sure its the most reliable of the lot ?


IMO yes.eVGA makes the best card out there......If you have enough bucks then go for it.......You wont regret.Not only reliable they are great performers.


----------



## monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shrapnel said:
			
		

> eVGA 8800 GTX is available on www.yantraonline.in......is the costliest of the lot though..... are you sure its the most reliable of the lot ?



I don't know about eVGA's reliability but I have heard that they make some of the best VGA cards.
Also if you think XFX is reliable then I have to say that I don't think so. I had been using XFX 6600GT card for some time and I have to send this card thrice in 2 years for repair. In just 2 years and 4 months the card was sent 4th time for replacement with a new one. Don't know for how long this new card works.


----------



## assasin (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well please answer is xfx 7300gt ddr2.


 
XFX 7300GT has DDR2 ram


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI X1950 XT is giving more FPS in gaming than 8600 GT. 

DX9 games though but it still kinda lame


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am going to buy an ASUS EN 8600GT. I am not going for xfx even though its cheaper. How is ASUS? How is their service? I live in patiala some distance from chandigarh. ASUS was the best performer in digit. Does anyone have an ASUS card here? who can tell me that how is their service and quality?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude there's also another brand called *GAINWARD* (Hope u have heard about it). I own this card from a long and this card has seen 3 gaming rigs and still is tough enough!

*Gainward* made a record breaking score when they launched 7800 GTX of 18000 3D mark.
At that time there was no card who even touched this barrier!

*BFG* is also considered as a great brand but its not available in India!

try www.gainward.de

Trust me u won't be having any regret!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@keith_j_snyder2
dat was gainwards gud old days with there GOLDEN SAMPLES


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah they still have those golden samples but with GOES LIKE HELL series!

Overall they are not bad......because i have used one....infact i m still using it!

I m giving this name because people having trouble with XFX.....so i thought giving few new names!

Anyways what does that means "Good old days"? Is Gainward is considered cheap A$$ brand?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I thought dat Gainward brand has gone down...like some other gud old brands like 3D Prophet, Gecube etc


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

answer to my question?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS is known for its great motherboards and they have great overclocking capabilities due to their best material used in PCB. I think ASUS uses the same kind of quality PCB for their graphics card.

ASUS is also well known brand and also having many service centers throughout the country. AFAIK it service center is in New Delhi....atleast!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is best 7900gt or 8600gt.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900 GT is much better than 8600 GT but when it comes to DX10 gaming ur only choice will be 8600 GT otherwise in DX 9 gaming .....its all about 7900 GT!


----------



## entrana (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

he doesent even want dx10 gaming


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then hit on 7900 GT....its sweet or try X1950 pro (google around to get FPS benchies)!


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz suggest me a AGP card . My budget is Rs 6000


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Plz suggest me a AGP card . My budget is Rs 6000



1. x1650Pro 256 mb for 6100/-
2. 7300 GT 512MB for 5900/-
3. 6800 XT 128 Mb for 3800/-


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys need ur help..
im really not likeing my xfx 8400gs when playing NFS MW or any hi end game..
now im in a mood to change it..
so what do you say???
should it be xfx 8600gt or asus 8600gt???
i hv heard asus is better..
pls tell guys...


----------



## assasin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^  if ur into gaming the least u sud buy is 8600GT.8400GT wont do u any good.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey assasin sorry for the miss type.
now corrected.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS is better. But its on the costly side. 8k

I have a question. Is it wise to buy a high end dx9 card right now? Or should i go for a slower 8600GT? I am asking this because in a few days my old graphics card (FX5200) will be sold and i will get some momey after that. My Budget right now is 8k. I can wait and extend it to 9k. I have a 400W PSU. So please suggest according to the power supply. Which is the best card card to buy in these days below 10k?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'd suggest going in for a high-end dx9 card rather than a mid-range dx10 card. for under 10k u can get an Ati X1950XTX


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will it run on a 400w psu?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm..now that's a brilliant question. Ati cards are generally power hungry so i'm not sure about that


----------



## entrana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think so i think it needs either a 4 pin or 6 pin pcie connecter
did u know guys ati hd2900 requires a 6pin connector and when u overclock itneeds a 8 pin connector!!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah u are right the old X1900 XTX was really power hungry card but X1950 XTX is low power consumption because of GDDR4 RAM. Also it requires one 4 pin power connector but u will require min. of 450 watt Power supply.
That is the min. power supply req. for 8800 GTS(320) and above!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guyz,i want to buy a BEAST card.
which one wud  be better?Nvidia geforce 8800 ultra or ati radeon HD 2900 XT or shud i wait for the 9800 GTX from nvidia?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800 Ultra >> 2900 HD for Gaming No doubts.

all and I mean ALL ATI cards suck when AA and AF is turned on :$


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

right now 8800 Ultra is the mother of all cards!
HD 2900XT licks balls compared to 8800 Ultra!

So far there is no release date for 9800 GTX!


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I checked on the online psu caculator that after including a 8800gts  the total power requirement was abt 384 W. And whats the deal with these connectors?
What are these? How do i find which one i have?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Shloeb said:
			
		

> I checked on the online psu caculator that after including a 8800gts  the total power requirement was abt 384 W. And whats the deal with these connectors?
> What are these? How do i find which one i have?




Whenever u buy a quality PSU like the SLI ready or X-fire ready, they already hooked up with these connectors.

Also the cards comes with these power connector!


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought a branded pc from esys. So i don't know. Will a 8600GT require a connector like this?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600 GT draws power from PCI-E slot so u won't require power connector.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok


----------



## sonu1983 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT doesnt require an external power supply ,agreed..but wat kinda PMS should we go for..atleast 450 watts.?n which company


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It is recommended to buy a good branded PSU. There are many PSUs avaialble in the market pricing from 400/- to 30,000/-.
The best i should say Thermaltake, Corsair, Antec,OCZ, Cooler Master, Powersafe, VIP, Zebronics, Point of View etc.

You said it right a min. 450 watt is essential to run ur latest system, but if u opt for a 500-600 Watt, that will give u some more power to overclock ur latest rig too...and also for future upgrade too.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a 400w psu. Will it be possible to use a 8600gt?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Shloeb said:
			
		

> I have a 400w psu. Will it be possible to use a 8600gt?



Yes


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Shloeb said:
			
		

> I have a 400w psu. Will it be possible to use a 8600gt?



Make sure it is one Genuine 400 watts  not like our frnd utsav is facing 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=640000&postcount=10


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I used to have a Navtech 400 Watt PSU whcih wasn't able to run my graphics card so i bought a Cooler Master 430W Extreme PSU and my system runs smoothly. There's another reason because my 6800 GS require external power so i had to. But make sure u have a good PSU with atleast 18A and 400 Watts!


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the psu came with a branded pc.  i can't tell...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys is it worth to spend abt 2k more for asus 8600gt or should i buy xfx 8600gt, how better is asus??
and
i have a 19" wide lcd for which the resolution is 1440 x 900, so should i get the 256mb virson or 512mb one??

and just 2 let u know i play NFS MW and i want 2 play it in full details,
and why does it not show in games video setting menu my screens resolution 1440x900, but only 1024x768, is it my gfx card prob or games.

currently using xfx 8400gs.

thanx guys.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some time older games doesnt have support for 1440x900 but yes under 8400 even when its supported would be hard to play 

ASUS / XFX both are good brands !!! I would say stick to XFX... and no need for a 512 MB Card, GDDR3 256 MB based XFX 8600 GT is good enough as 8600 wont be able to ustilise the 512 MB at its full potential 

^^^

Aslo I was wondering does it worth to upgrade from 8400 to 8600 ?? I would have thought of waiting a little to get the upcoming 8800 GT version


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Aslo I was wondering does it worth to upgrade from 8400 to 8600 ?? I would have thought of waiting a little to get the upcoming 8800 GT version



as always with a nice suggestion 

u r right yaar but,
two probs,
1.when will it come??
2.must be very costly!!!

i think spending over 7-8k for a gfx is not a very smart move, but again this is what i think.

also choto cheeta, should i get those 8xxx line up or 79xx line up,
i use both xp and vista, it depends on my mood


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nishantv2003



> 1.when will it come??



I have no idea 



> 2.must be very costly!!!



No, report suggests it is suppose to be cheaper but better performer than 8800 GTS which is Rs. 14k + !!!



> also choto cheeta, should i get those 8xxx line up or 79xx line up,



one thing is certain though  under DirectX 9.0c 79xx line up will out performe the 8600 based cards any day !!! its 8800 which beats the 79xx line up !!! so yeah u may also consider the 79xx...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800 GT cards are coming in 4-5 days.

8800 GT 512 MB - $229 ~ $249
8800 GT 256 MB - $179 ~ $199

[Source: FudZilla]


----------



## assasin (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^  but i dont think it'll hit indian markets before November end.also they'll cost above 10k.


----------



## entrana (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

great so im buying the gts today.im prettyyy sure gts kicks ass more than gt


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> great so im buying the gts today.im prettyyy sure gts kicks ass more than gt


So finally your signature is going to change?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my friend has a crappy mobo with AGP 8x Slot. .  . 

Suggest a 256 MB 8x Graphic Card with nVidia chipset under 5k . .


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here is what I am planning to buy.
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz
(Going off topic but are core2duo and dual core different in any way?)
*XFX 650i Ultra - Motherboard*
2GB DDR2 - RAM

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Now about the graphic card.
Which one is best suited for the above specs.
XFX 8600gt 256mb
XFX 8600 gts xxx 256mb

If possible also post their prices (lamington road.)

I have also heard that there are 2 models available for xfx gt 8600 gt.
One is 15% slower than the another.

Another thing is I got a Flat CRT monitor. And in a picture of XFX 8600 gts xxx i saw that the connectors are different. Can i use it with my CRT?

Will the card work with the motherboard (specified above)?

And most important - will i be able to play Crysis ?
And at what config?

Hopefully i will be going shopping with my dad this sunday.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys what is the current price of xfx 8600gt and will the prices come down in depawali???


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one is better nvidia or ati.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Ofcourse nVidia


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry to write again but,
guys what is the current price of xfx 8600gt and will the prices come down in depawali???
and 
i m getting xfx 8600gt for Rs.6800 in bhopal.
but iv heard its prices have fallen down, why am i getting it more costly???
and i have checked price with 3 different shops???


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Posting again.
One day left to go...  Hepl~


Here is what I am planning to buy.
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz
(Going off topic but are core2duo and dual core different in any way?)
*XFX 650i Ultra - Motherboard*
2GB DDR2 - RAM

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Now about the graphic card.
Which one is best suited for the above specs.
XFX 8600gt 256mb
XFX 8600 gts xxx 256mb

If possible also post their prices (lamington road.)

I have also heard that there are 2 models available for xfx gt 8600 gt.
One is 15% slower than the another.

Another thing is I got a Flat CRT monitor. And in a picture of XFX 8600 gts xxx i saw that the connectors are different. Can i use it with my CRT?

Will the card work with the motherboard (specified above)?

And most important - will i be able to play Crysis ?
And at what config?

Hopefully i will be going shopping with my dad this sunday.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> sorry to write again but,
> guys what is the current price of xfx 8600gt and will the prices come down in depawali???
> and
> i m getting xfx 8600gt for Rs.6800 in bhopal.
> ...


Wait before u order the 8600gt make sure they are not selling banned products from XFX(generally there are leftovers at the distributer)if possible get the local rashi contact info and ask about the make and model of the banned product(google for help).


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yea like the XFX 8600 GT,
there are 2 models available...
The faster one is PVT84JUDD3... (Someone please confirm this. Got to rush to classes)
Dunno about the slower one...

And please look into my query....
Going to buy this sunday...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx for the info guys...
pls tell me the model no. i should go for...


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Err XFX 8600GT $129???
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150229


----------



## entrana (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya it has come down its 5.5k here


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys why would xfx keep older models of their cards still in the market the fact is that they are banned that's why they are selling so cheap the actual price is around Rs 7400 My brother bought two of these yestreday..


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quadroplex780 said:
			
		

> Hey guys why would xfx keep older models of their cards still in the market the fact is that they are banned that's why they are selling so cheap the actual price is around Rs 7400 My brother bought two of these yestreday..



guys pls tell what is this banned thing???

im gonna buy xfx 8600gt real soon and i dont want any thing 2 go wrong....


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> guys pls tell what is this banned thing???
> 
> im gonna buy xfx 8600gt real soon and i dont want any thing 2 go wrong....


The new model no of the good one ends with UDF7 while that of old one ends with UDF3.
This is as much as I can collect from rashi.
The older model has heating issues(some of these cards run at 80C+ on load).


----------



## entrana (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but the new one also is not available everywhere


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana

From where, when and for how much did you get your XFX 8600 GT XXX?
And do you need 600W SMPS for your config?

Still no response for my query...
We are going to buy tommorow.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx quadroplex780 for that info.
i will surely see to that, that ill get the right one(one ends with UDF7).
aslo i checked at one *www.rptechindia.com/New/Main Page.asp
and they have got,

PV-T84J-UDF7
XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3. 
Dual Link DVI - Suppoting digital output up to 2560x1600: DUAL. 
Memory Bus: 128Bit. 
BUS: PCI-E. 
Clock Rate: 540Mhz. 
Memory Clock: 1400Mhz. 
Features: RoHS, HDTV ready, SLi ready, HDCP ready. 

looks like they have the new and better one's



			
				DeXt0R said:
			
		

> Posting again.
> One day left to go...  Hepl~
> 
> 
> ...



i think xfx 8600gt 256mb ddr3 is sufficent.
as it is suggested to me also, although i have a 19"wide HP lcd
i think on ur 17"crt it will b more then sufficeant(if u dont play in very high settings).
and also to go for PV-T84J-UDF7  model coz its new and as quadroplex780 earlyr told us abt it that it is newer and better.
and yes u will get dvi to vga adapter in the box so dont worry....

so, good luck and dont forget to post ur 3dmarks...


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes i also called the sales executive of Rashi Peripherals. They are saying that the price of 8600gt is 7k + taxes. So the cheaper ones are the banned ones i suppose? And please guys do confirm which one is the good model? Because i have canceled my decision to buy the ASUS card because it is 2000rs more than the XFX. 


And one more thing is that somebody said that there is  also a slower model of 8600GT. Which is the slower one? I want to make sure that i don't buy  that one.


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NVIDIA GEFORCE™ 8600 GT FATAL1TY 256MB DDR3 PCI-E RoHS
*www.xfxforce.com/media/product_configuration_icon/c8a0fc5712a812360112df9fe0b3001c/ICON.jpg
W0W Take a look at the heat sink.... *DROOL*
(PV-T84J-U1D4)                                              

                                                    Price is approx Rs. 7200

Details
PV-T84J-U1D4
NVIDIA GEFORCE™ 8600 GT FATAL1TY 256MB DDR3 PCI-E

Memory Clock - 1.7 GHz
Shader Clock - 1355 MHz
Clock rate - 620 MHz
Dual Link DVI - Supporting digital output up to 2560x1600 Dual
Chipset GeForce 8600 GT
Memory 256 MB
Bus Type PCI-E
Memory Type DDR3
Highlighted Features
HDTV ready , SLI ready , TV Out , Dual DVI Out , Vista Ready


Memory Interface 128 bit
Memory Bandwidth 22.4 GB/Sec
Fill Rate 8.6 billion/sec
Chipset GeForce™ 8600 GT
Stream Processors 32
Shader Clock 540 MHz
RAMDACs 400 MHz


----------



## arun_cool (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi i would like to buy a good graphics for 6.5 to 7.0k

My config is 

Amd Athlon 5200+
1GB DDR2 Ram
Pci-E X16 Vga slot
Os :Vista

Suggest me a good graphics card???pls


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Take a look at the post before yours..
I hope its available in Indian markets


----------



## sonu1983 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

WATTTTTT!!!! fatality 8600GT for Rs.7200?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^wow man thats awesome news.Patience is a virtue!!!


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ which card you own devil???


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sonu1983 said:
			
		

> WATTTTTT!!!! fatality 8600GT for Rs.7200?



That the price quoted in the online market... $160 * 45 = 7200


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, 

XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI  
(PV-T84J-UDF3,and PV-T84J-UDF7)
Both has same specs-
Clock rate:
540 MHz 
 Shader Clock:
1180 MHz 

Dual Link DVI - Supporting digital output up to 2560x1600:
Dual 
 Memory Clock:
1.4 GHz 

Chipset:
GeForce 8600 GT 
 Memory:
256 MB 

Bus Type:
PCI-E 
 Memory Type:
DDR3 

Memory Bus:
128 bit 


but only the xxx seres is diff.-

XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI XXX  
(PV-T84J-UDD3,and PV-T84J-UDD7)
Shader Clock:
1355 MHz 
 Dual Link DVI - Supporting digital output up to 2560x1600:
Dual 

Clock rate:
620 MHz 
 Memory Clock:
1.6 GHz 

Chipset:
GeForce 8600 GT 
 Memory:
256 MB 

Bus Type:
PCI-E 
 Memory Type:
DDR3 

Memory Bus:
128 bit.

guys so how we will surely know that PV-T84J-UDF3 is better or PV-T84J-UDF7 is better??????????
guys help....


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wahhh nishant... sry boss >.<
Its this card...

PV-T84J-U1D4
NVIDIA GEFORCE™ 8600 GT FATAL1TY 256MB DDR3 PCI-E

Memory Clock - 1.7 GHz
Shader Clock - 1355 MHz
Clock rate - 620 MHz
Dual Link DVI - Supporting digital output up to 2560x1600 Dual
Chipset GeForce 8600 GT
Memory 256 MB
Bus Type PCI-E
Memory Type DDR3
Highlighted Features
HDTV ready , SLI ready , TV Out , Dual DVI Out , Vista Ready


Memory Interface 128 bit
Memory Bandwidth 22.4 GB/Sec
Fill Rate 8.6 billion/sec
Chipset GeForce™ 8600 GT
Stream Processors 32
Shader Clock 540 MHz
RAMDACs 400 MHz


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> guys,
> guys so how we will surely know that PV-T84J-UDF3 is better or PV-T84J-UDF7 is better??????????
> guys help....


The UDF7 is the newer model it is not available everywhere.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				DeXt0R said:
			
		

> That the price quoted in the online market... $160 * 45 = 7200



Rs vs $= Rs 39.50 now.


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quadroplex780 said:
			
		

> The UDF7 is the newer model it is not available everywhere.


I dont understand how UDF7 is the newer model.
Look at its specs
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*XFX GeForce 7600GT (PV-T73G-UDF7) 256MB DDR3 PCIe - Overclocked Edition, 570Mhz Engine GPU (vs 560Mhz of nVIDIA standard), 1.45GHz 256MB 128bit DDR3 (vs 1.4GHz of nVIDIA standard)

*They are way slower than PV-T84J-U1D4

Update : Price from www.priceguru.in
[/FONT][/FONT]*XFX GeForce 8600GT “Fatal1ty” Edition -**priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/xfx-8600gt-fatal1ty1.jPg
Specs: 256MB GDDR3, 620MHz/1.7GHz, 128-Bit, DX10, OpenGL v2,
DVI/HDTV/HDCP SLi Ready
*Rs.9,500/-*


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				DeXt0R said:
			
		

> I dont understand how UDF7 is the newer model.
> Look at its specs
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*XFX GeForce 7600GT (PV-T73G-UDF7) 256MB DDR3 PCIe - Overclocked Edition, 570Mhz Engine GPU (vs 560Mhz of nVIDIA standard), 1.45GHz 256MB 128bit DDR3 (vs 1.4GHz of nVIDIA standard)
> 
> ...


I am talking about the 8600gt.


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*quadroplex780*
Wahh sry bout that... I was in a hurry... i think when i searched for the 7600 had showed up insted on 8600 in the search...

Anyway... can you give the specs for 
XFX 8600 GT PV-T84J-UDF7
I cant seem to find any trace of the card...
Are you sure its a XFX 8600 GT?

Cause i get only 4 results when i search for *xfx 8600 gt PV-T73G-UDF7* on google.


----------



## monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				DeXt0R said:
			
		

> *quadroplex780*
> Wahh sry bout that... I was in a hurry... i think when i searched for the 7600 had showed up insted on 8600 in the search...
> 
> Anyway... can you give the specs for
> ...



Try here: *www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=506


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				DeXt0R said:
			
		

> *quadroplex780*
> Wahh sry bout that... I was in a hurry... i think when i searched for the 7600 had showed up insted on 8600 in the search...
> 
> Anyway... can you give the specs for
> ...


Yes my brother owns two of these cards for sli and he has gotem registered at www.xfxforce.com.


----------



## DeXt0R (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats the operating temperature for XFX GT 8600?
And the temperature it shouldn't exceed?


----------



## Demonkiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> which one is better nvidia or ati.


nVidia if you are going for high-end cards. If you are looking at mid-range or low-end its almost even-Steven, with a few exceptions like the Asus EN8600GT


----------



## spikygv (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 8600GT .it shud b idle - 55c .load 75C.(less than 80C )


----------



## utsav (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some1 plz help me herehttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71299


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Demonkiller said:
			
		

> nVidia if you are going for high-end cards. If you are looking at mid-range or low-end its almost even-Steven, with a few exceptions like the Asus EN8600GT



Dude .... the whole idea is the way someone wants to use!
nVidia.....great for gaming!
ATi......great for designing (Due to more shaders)!


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In the mid range segment ASUS EN8600GT rocks! It performs even better than  the 8600GTS. 
Btw i want to ask that if a card is factory overclocked then can we overclock it further? And will this card be able to run crysis at high on 1024x768?


----------



## entrana (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i doubt it will run crysis on high, even the 8800gts would have a problem with that


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if a card is factory overclocked then can we overclock it further?


----------



## entrana (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya we can, but u would be taking a risk


----------



## nvidia (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an XFX 8600GT. It runs at around 75-80C under load and 50C when idle. Can i overclock my card so tht i can get 5 to 10 fps more in games like Lost Planet?? Will this void my warranty?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it me or yantra is selling 8800 GT?
Check it:
*yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=559

Does the card hit the market, did i messed it?

Damm Baby!
That's true
newegg.com is also selling 8800 GT and for all those who are planning to buy a 8800 GTS (640 & 320) versions, Please wait for the card to hit INDIAN shelves!
By god that card is way better than the two.....almost same performance as 8800 GTX for almost half of the price!


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why is this Yantraonline so grossly overcharging for the 8800GT card ?
Even though a higher priced card in the US sells cheaper than this in India .


----------



## deadlyvenom (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

damn no way i'm buying an 8800gt card for that price!
this is why india is left behind


----------



## monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> Why is this Yantraonline so grossly overcharging for the 8800GT card ?
> Even though a higher priced card in the US sells cheaper than this in India .



8800GT has been placed between 8800GTS 320MB and 8800GTS 640MB in terms of pricing. Check any site (newegg, zipzoomfly, etc.) and you will understand. With that fact I think prices at yantraonline is OK although higher nonetheless. But then you can't compare US prices with Indian prices. You can buy 8800Ultra for 30k in US while in India you can't buy 8800 GTX for that amount!!

BTW did anyone noticed new additions to eVGA's range of GFX - it's SSC edition. I think these editions have higher stream processors than regular 8800GT/8800GTS' (unlocked through BIOS I think) respectively - in case of 8800GTS - 112 instead of regular 96. What do you think?


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wherever I checked , the GTS320 is priced higher than the 8800GT ( only newegg  )


----------



## entrana (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx also released alpha dog editions of gts 640 and gt 512, whcih support pcie2.0


----------



## hash!! (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ugh... this blows... i hate nvidia for dumb tactics like this... the GT almost levels up to the GTX... i dunno what its priced at... but then it totally smokes the GTS from the reviews i've looked at... ugh....
and damn... the card looks so cool... i thought my 320mb gts was so ubercool cause it was huge and bulky and heavy... but now that i've seen the gt, which takes up half the space and weighs half as much as the gts, and performs ever better, i feel pathetic...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey don't worry!
THe card isn't that biggie!
It performs less than of 8800 GTX when u turn on AA & AF on 2560X1600.
It performs better because it has more shaders than 8800 GTS (96) where as 8800 GT has 112 shaders, and shader clock is 1.5 where as GTX has 1.35, memory clock is 1800Mhz (same as GTX)
And also it is 65mn whereas GTS & GTX are 90nm.....which might holds great overclocking potential!

But do u really think that u can have that much of resolution on ur systems?

At 1920X1200, GT and GTX performs same!
That's the resolution that most of the mainstream LCDs (17" & 19") don't have!
Ya all gonna require a 22" & above to acheve the 1920X1200 resolution!

The card is supposed to be between the price range of 8600 GTS and 8800 GTS.......because nVidia is killing its 320 MB GTS because in another 4 months, the card will be no where to be found!

Ya all are lucky that u have the 320 GTS!

And also the card is PCI-E 2.0!


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which version of xfx 8600gt is better UDF7 or UDF3
which t one hav overheating problem??

wts the warranty of Asus EN8600GT over clocked version?
is it better than xfx?


----------



## shyamno (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone....post the ...latest Geforce 8 series Graphics Card with their prices....

...for few days ...i have been hearing that new model..of 8800 old model of 8800...new 8600.... i m totally confused....how to differentiate...between...them


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@shyamno
8800 GT is the new model. 8800GTS and GTX are older models.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an XFX 8600GT. It runs at around 75-80C under load and 50C when idle. Can i overclock my card so tht i can get 5 to 10 fps more in games like Lost Planet?? Will this void my warranty?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia8800
no, it won't void ur warranty, but the card ight get unstable.

Go to XFX site and register for their support. Then post ur issues and if needed theyll guide u to get the card replaced.
I dun think normally an 8600GT gets that hot.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have checked the temp with various tools. I have 1 extra fan near the gfx card to increase airflow. Still the card runs at 75-80C under load.
Will overclocking my CPU void the warranty?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^Try a slight overclock and see the temp. if it increases drastically then don't overclock it!
The mentioned temp. is really high as this should be the temp. after overclocking, but u are not the only one who's having this much of temp.
Ask others who owns the same card!


----------



## ashnik (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My friend has bought Sparkle 7300GS 256MB PCI-e card..
Now wants to buy an AMD sys...
does this card has ne compatibility problems?
We r going for Asus M2A-VM mobo..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is no issues with the AMD that u can't use nVidia card with it....ofcourse u can use any of the ATi or nVidia card with the motherboard!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can a  intel GMA 950 play HD videos(720p)??


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much power does a 8800GT require? Being on 65nm process it should consume less power. Can it work on a 400W PSU?


----------



## monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA sites says that Min. 400 Watts PSU is required for 8800GT and Min. 450 Watts PSU for 8800GT in SLI but I think that this has to be good quality PSUs. Also the PSU should have Min. 22A on +12V rail for single 8800GT and 24A for 8800GT in SLI. You will also require 6-pin PCI-e power dongle (EVGA provides this dongle alongwith the card).


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just read this:


> # A single GeForce 8800 GT requires you to have a 450 Watt power supply unit at minimum if you use it in a high-end system. That power supply needs to have (in total) at least 26 Amps available on the 12 volts rails.
> # A second GeForce 8800 GT installed on this system requires you to have a 500 Watt power supply unit at minimum if you use it in a high-end system. That power supply needs to have (in total) at least 36 Amps available on the 12 volts rails


Now as they said 450W for high-end pc. For mid range pcs like the ones that we have. I think 400W should be enough.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> which version of xfx 8600gt is better UDF7 or UDF3
> which t one hav overheating problem??
> 
> wts the warranty of Asus EN8600GT over clocked version?
> is it better than xfx?


^^Some one please answer this


----------



## entrana (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800gt cant run on a 400 watt man


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I feel stupid after buying 8600GT SLI.The only benifit i have is more Vram.


----------



## RexRazr (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, I have an XFX 7300GS since 1 year and now I wish to switch to an 8600gt. How much will the performance differ from my old card after attaching the 8600gt ? 
I'd play recent games like S.T.A.L.K.E.R or Bioshock or rather older games like F.E.A.R in high detail on 1024x768 res. How much frame rate will I get approx. on those games with the 8600gt ?
Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@RexRazr

8600 GT would allow Mid settings at 1024 for latest games... but olders will run at Max resolutin and high settings...



Go for 5.5k XFX 8600 GT  over 7300 GS


----------



## karanchaphekar (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys

i want to buy 8600gt

which to buy asus, xfx, galxay

i read the review in oct chip, i think the tests of asus en8600gt was incorrect
how can that card cn perform more than gts? i think that card at time of testing was overclocked. the smart doctor software comes with asus is used for overclocking the number in mag are incorrect

i never find simmiler reviewon internet anyware
the only preoverclocked was from galaxy

please help us asus realy gives that performence?

is it safe to overclock from smartdoctor software , i am little scared about overclocking please educate me


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				RexRazr said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I have an XFX 7300GS since 1 year and now I wish to switch to an 8600gt. How much will the performance differ from my old card after attaching the 8600gt ?
> I'd play recent games like S.T.A.L.K.E.R or Bioshock or rather older games like F.E.A.R in high detail on 1024x768 res. How much frame rate will I get approx. on those games with the 8600gt ?
> Thanks in advance for any help..



u can see the comparison here
*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=855&model2=719&chart=287


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Galaxy ships the Factory OCed 8600 GT + I used RivaTuner to again OC it [Added a chassis fabn extra for cooling] and it gave rox results.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can i set 2 different gfx cards in SLI??


----------



## karanchaphekar (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Galaxy ships the Factory OCed 8600 GT + I used RivaTuner to again OC it [Added a chassis fabn extra for cooling] and it gave rox results.


  but what about asus 8600gt and smart doctor?  is the review in magzine are real


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 8800 GT requires atleast 425 W PSU so u should buy 500 W psu in case u add few more hardware to ur rig!



			
				nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Can i set 2 different gfx cards in SLI??



Different cards as in?

U can use 2 cards in SLI of different brands but should have the same model number!

like 2 8800 GTX in SLI but not 1 8800 GTX and 1 8800 GTS!


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Thanx for the info...


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Are u sure? Because the rig that my friend has is similar to my rig.( we bought from the same shop  ) Will 400W will be enough to run a 8800GT?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well is there any fall in price for 7600 series.


----------



## ashnik (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ashnik:
My friend has bought Sparkle 7300GS 256MB PCI-e card..
Now wants to buy an AMD sys...
does this card has ne compatibility problems?
We r going for Asus M2A-VM mobo..



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> There is no issues with the AMD that u can't use nVidia card with it....ofcourse u can use any of the ATi or nVidia card with the motherboard!



Dude..
I heard that Sparkle cards have compatibility issues..not AMD


----------



## karanchaphekar (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello please any body reply my quary?????


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^They are not just making up their reviews. ASUS 8600GT performs so well because the card is factory overclocked and ASUS is known for good quality products.


----------



## RexRazr (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which card is better ?
XFX GeForce 8600GT with 256mb GDDR3 ram
or
the same card with 512mb DDR2 ram ?


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

256 mb with ddr3 ram is better. The mid range cards don't benefit from that much ram.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, what is the current price of,
1.XFX 8600GT
2.XFX 8600GT Fatality
3.XFX 8600GTS
and
4.Asus EN8600GT.

All 256MB verson.

and pls tell which one 2 gor for in terms of price-performance ratio.
and does 'HDCP' we get on GTS models is really needed????

thanx.

guys pls reply....
i need to get gfx card in 2-3 days..
thanx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ashnik said:
			
		

> Ashnik:
> My friend has bought Sparkle 7300GS 256MB PCI-e card..
> Now wants to buy an AMD sys...
> does this card has ne compatibility problems?
> ...




AFAIK...there shouldn't be nay issues....like i have ATi chipset nad i am using nVidia card....but it is Gainward not sparkle.
Acc. to me the only thing matters is chipset of ur card...it doesn't matter if it is of what brand. If ur chip sports it, no issues regardless of what brand u own.
But if u still confuse then buy XFX or ASUS or any other brand!


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> Guys, what is the current price of,
> 1.XFX 8600GT
> 2.XFX 8600GT Fatality
> 3.XFX 8600GTS
> ...



And also which version of xfx 8600gt cards have overheating problem the one ending with 'UDF7' OR 'UDF3'
Someone please answer this.......yaar


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The one ending with UDF3


----------



## assasin (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> does 'HDCP' we get on GTS models is really needed????


 
u'll get HDCP even in XFX 8600GT Fatal1ty Edition (afaik it costs bout 8.5-9k).
u wont get HDCP content in India for the next 2-3yrs.also u wont hav a Blu-ray or HD dvd player so no question of HDCP content even if its available.if u wanna spend bout 10k on 8600GTS then better get a 8800GTS 320MB (try shops which hav old stock).


----------



## karanchaphekar (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are there different card from asus 8600gt with and without factory overclock  which of them is reviewed  if buying asus card which is better overclocking software ,  smart doctor from asus or any other ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

THe most widely overclocking software is *riva tuner* and *ATi tool* rest of.....who knows!


----------



## RexRazr (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is ATi HD 2600XT better than nVidia 8600GT ?
Is 2600XT a DX10 card ?

In the site that "cyberboy kerala" provided (thanks for it) i saw that mostly 8600GT is ahead of 2600XT. But they've used a bit older games for the test. 
So which card would be better for new games such as Crysis and so ?

Please also state which card costs more if you can.

Thanks..


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, I am thinking to buy DX10 based card. 

I have 2 options - NVidia 8600 GT & ATI 2600XT 

I just read tom's hardware guide abt 2600 xt. It says its 100$ and little cheaper than 8600GT.

Suggest which one to buy with their prices and models.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In case you are buying for gaming Go for nVidia. In case of Movie and Media stuff go for ATi HD.

ATi performance gets affected by a wider range than nVidia performance when AA and AF are turned on.

Riva Tuner can OC any gfx card [well almost] which has the supported GPU. So no matter u got ASUS, Galaxy or XFX it will OC it same way.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well is 7600gt better or 8500gt.


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So 8800GT finally Launched today


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wts the warranty period for asus 8600gt and  xfx 8600gt??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

both 8600 GT and 2600 XT are crappy cards. If u really want to play games then hook on to 8800 GT or wait for RV 670 aka HD 3800. That card will be a real deal and the price will be same as 8800 GT and it will be DDR4 and DX 10.1!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
sorry for asking again, but,
i m going to buy xfx or asus 8600gt very soon(2-3 days) and i have recently upgraded my psu to coolermaster duo 600watts.
now im thinking that when i have upgraded my psu so why shouldnt i wait for 8800gt 256mb.

now guys pls help,
1.should i go for 8600gt(which one,xfx or asus) or,
2.should i wait for 8800gt 256mb.

yaar i dont want to spend more than 10k on gfx card.

thanx.

P.S. Choto cheeeta pls clean up ur private meg inbox, im trying 2 msg u


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Go for ASUS as i myself have an XFX 8600GT and their customer support is unreliable online.
Asus support in India is no good too but atleast they are the top pc hardware manufacturers in the world.You can also get ASUS 8600GT from rashi peripherals,they also have XFX.

Haven't you heard of XFX 8600GT users having overheating complains.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wait for RV 670 as that card will be almost in between 10-12K and since nVidia will also launch its 9 series GPU soon then the 8800 GT512 MB will be for almost the same price.
Remember the 8600 GT was of almost 10K when it launched and now its for 5.5K from Palit!
Just wait for a month or two and u will see a drastic fall in price!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i was just thinking that i can buy a 8600gt now and i can run it for 1yr and after that i could change it and by then the new 9 series would have been launched and price of 8800gt would aslo have come down.
or 
should i buy 8800gt now only...

as u say my frnds


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You know....now days....as i can see the market....every single brand is launching something new within 6 months which makes the older technology obsolete.
U can clearly see in the INTEL Core 2 Duo series....same nVidia is also following and all other companies will do the same.

My suggestion is buy something that is enough for atlesat 1-1.5 year.
Now 8800 GT is the best in this scenerio....but it has just been launched....always buy something when it is available in abundance in the market and has decent value.
Buying a 8600 GT is nothing....infact, i will suggest u to buy 2X8600 GT and use them in SLI....but its not possible since u have one PCI-E slot on motherboard.
So just wait for 1 more month and see if ATi come up with something stand in nVidia way....then u should buy 8800 GT because then its price will also fall down and it will be a great buy which will remain for atleast 1 year.


----------



## mck3bangalore (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey ppl, i bought a new nvidea gforce 7300GT 256mb, and after installing i am having some serious problem with my monitor colour. 
The monitor colour is some what blur and greenish kind. I tried with the setting of the colour(gamma, red, white balance) and other stuff, noting seems to be working. 

My sys config: mercury 945 chipset motherboard 
intel dual core processor 3Ghz 
1gb ram 
sata 80gb 
windows xp prof sp2

Plz help me out in this...


----------



## sonu1983 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok guys..my sis is in the US and she plans to come in dec end...so i was THINKING i will tell her to get me a 8800GT 

just wondering..wats the price now..its like 250$ for the 512mb versions..will they come down anywhere near december..so tat ill tell to buy it then?...waitin for ur replies..thanks.


----------



## shyamno (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is ATI HD3850 and HD3870 out in market ???

Can anyone give me..any reviews(links) of this two cards ??


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> Is ATI HD3850 and HD3870 out in market ???
> 
> Can anyone give me..any reviews(links) of this two cards ??



No not yet....



			
				sonu1983 said:
			
		

> ok guys..my sis is in the US and she plans to come in dec end...so i was THINKING i will tell her to get me a 8800GT
> 
> just wondering..wats the price now..its like 250$ for the 512mb versions..will they come down anywhere near december..so tat ill tell to buy it then?...waitin for ur replies..thanks.



8800Gt is selling like Hot cakes in US.......this is festival season there...so the demand is on high side....so dont expect a price crash...


----------



## arun_cool (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys ...

i have 2 options guys...

1.xfx 8600 gt
2. ASUS en 8600 gt...

which one is better for price guys...

if possible post their prices..


----------



## sonu1983 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

awwww shucks..just wen i thought i could settle in for a 8800GT..damn..think i ll have to go for 8600GT as usual..sigh


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sonu1983 said:
			
		

> awwww shucks..just wen i thought i could settle in for a 8800GT..damn..think i ll have to go for 8600GT as usual..sigh



Before Xmas 8800GT 256mb version and also ATI 3870/50 will be introduced....they will be around 180-200$ range...get them....8600GT/GTS are crap...dont get them...



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> hi guys ...
> 
> i have 2 options guys...
> 
> ...



ASUS retail around 7k...where as u can get XFX for 5.5k....ASUS Fan is slightly better....but XFX is great VFM....


----------



## techdoc (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi all i am planning to upgrade my system.i have already purchased a 690g jetway board and amd x2 4000 and viewsonic vg1930wm.i usually watch some movies and do some office work and general surfing.i am a linux user and support for amd 690g chipset is poor.i would like to purchase an nvidiagraphics card to get better support for compiz and other 3d stuff.no gaming.can you recommend some??budget is 3000,not any more.how is 7300 gs/8400gs??.

also should i go for the 800mhz ram or the 667??
thank you all and cheers.


----------



## cynosure (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will newer cards like 8800GT which have PCI express 2.0 interface work on PCI express 1.1?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				techdoc said:
			
		

> hi all i am planning to upgrade my system.i have already purchased a 690g jetway board and amd x2 4000 and viewsonic vg1930wm.i usually watch some movies and do some office work and general surfing.i am a linux user and support for amd 690g chipset is poor.i would like to purchase an nvidiagraphics card to get better support for compiz and other 3d stuff.no gaming.can you recommend some??budget is 3000,not any more.how is 7300 gs/8400gs??.
> 
> also should i go for the 800mhz ram or the 667??
> thank you all and cheers.



Buy a 8400 GS as it is DX10 and some of therm will be hooked up with HDMI port.

Secondly, buy a 800 MHz RAm as its frequency is better than 667.



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> Will newer cards like 8800GT which have PCI express 2.0 interface work on PCI express 1.1?



2.0 cards are backward compatible too so they will work on PCI-E 1.1 but on 1.1 speed, not on 2.0 speed!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I dun think the performance will drop so much, coz its da GPU nd memory thats the bottleneck nd not the PCIE x16 interface. 
The data rate of even PCIE 1.1 is overkill for todays card. 
PCIE 2.0 is coming takin into consideration the coming cards like HD3800 nd 9800.


----------



## arun_cool (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi...

i m planing to upgrade my Ram to 2 GB...
i have 1GB @667 Mhz.....

so which is better 1 Gb 667 mhz + 1 GB 800 mhz.....

or 2 GB 667 mhz......

Sorry for posting in this Thread...

@arun_chennai

R u sure that 8800gt 256 MB will be under 200$....


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> hi...
> 
> i m planing to upgrade my Ram to 2 GB...
> i have 1GB @667 Mhz.....
> ...



yes man 512mb is retailing around 250$...so u may get 256mb for 200$...


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one is the best among ati x1300xt, x1600 pro, nvidia 7600gs n 7600GT ?????

Remember the agp card should be able to connect with my CRT monitor not a lcd monitor


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Which one is the best among ati x1300xt, x1600 pro, nvidia 7600gs n 7600GT ?????
> 
> Remember the agp card should be able to connect with my CRT monitor not a lcd monitor


7600GT is the best amongst the above cards.... & all cards come with VGA & DVI o/p...so u can connect to CRT without any problems....


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the price of 7600 Gt n for which company is the best .


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> What is the price of 7600 Gt n for which company is the best .


chk here *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## utsav (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> yes man 512mb is retailing around 250$...so u may get 256mb for 200$...


 u dont hav any idea wat u r talking about. 512MB xfx 8800GT is selling for 16000Rs meaning 400$


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> u dont hav any idea wat u r talking about. 512MB xfx 8800GT is selling for 16000Rs meaning 400$



No man...be cool......we are talking about US price buddy....read all the above conversation...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The PCI-E 2.0 draws almost double the power compared to PCI-E. So there aren't going to be the external power connectors for the mainstream cards besides this there are some speed factors too!


----------



## sonu1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun_chennai
hey i guess i will then wait for the dec ending..as we have thanksgiving in november..hope the price comes down..lol..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

THe wait should be of ATi HD 3850 and HD3870 which will blow 8800 GT ( I Believe) in performance and as well as price too!


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> THe wait should be of ATi HD 3850 and HD3870 which will blow 8800 GT ( I Believe) in performance and as well as price too!



How do u know that man....just assumption or any proof (benchmarks)..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thats obvious...because if ATi wants to stay in the market, they have to put some thing like X1900 XTX to beat nVidia!

It doesn't matter that if they are best performers....the only thing matters is which one is better VMF....which means main stream hardware!


----------



## Ambar (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya ATI does have a gud VFM..but they still lose out on expensive cards..wht i mean to say is tht there expensive cards are still not able to beat the NVIDIA's


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> ya ATI does have a gud VFM..but they still lose out on expensive cards..wht i mean to say is tht there expensive cards are still not able to beat the NVIDIA's



Its true that ATI always  have a better VFM than nVidia....but in Indian market always nVidia products are cheaper,coz of the crap ATI marketing network...hope that will change soon...


----------



## New (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can any tell me one graphics card based on PCI for 3k?


----------



## vivek.virgo (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,

I need a graphics card for my Viewsonic widescreen 22" TFT VX2235wm as my current onboard graphics setup does not support it. 

*CPU: AMD Sempron
Motherboard: ASrock K7VM3.* Has 2 PCI slots(spec 2.2) & 1 AGP slot (supports 1.5V, 4X AGP card.). The manual has a caution for the AGP slot: "Do NOT use a 3.3V AGP card on K7VM3’s AGP slot! It may cause permanent damage!"

Please suggest any suitable cards based on the above. Thanks,
Vivek


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				New said:
			
		

> Can any tell me one graphics card based on PCI for 3k?




If it is PCI-E  then its 8400 GS.

PCi Cards are hard to find, even AGP are getting obsolete today, heck PCI-E is also an old story.

The in thing is PCI-E 2.0.



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Its true that ATI always  have a better VFM than nVidia....but in Indian market always nVidia products are cheaper,coz of the crap ATI marketing network...hope that will change soon...



Very true!

nVidia products are also cheaper compared to ATi in india. But also ATi products are expensive and did not provide much services to the customer in india.

Well fingers X-fire! 
We might see change also.


----------



## chicha (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

this is my config 
AMD AM2 @1.9
2*512 DDR2
256 6200 AGP.


my budget is arround 6-7K i want to change my gfx please suggest me some good one. 

i have read here and many places that a 7800 is a good card.
i can change my MOBO at the max excluding my gfx.
please help.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for the 8600GT Fatality edition..


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun_chennai ur absolutely right.Go to any local shop and ask for a Gfx card first thing they hand out is a mx4000 then a 5200 no ATI


----------



## chicha (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a AGP interface.

they still have 5200 and mx4000


----------



## too_techy (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are there any pci-e graphics card for 4 - 5 k with tv tuner built in
i read about ati x800 xl but couldn't find its price and i don't know whether are not i can get that card in chennai.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is 7300 to 8600 series are they pci-e or pci-e 2.0.

what is pci-e 2.0.


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> what is 7300 to 8600 series are they pci-e or pci-e 2.0.
> 
> what is pci-e 2.0.



7300 & 8600 use PCI E 1.1 & newer cards like 8800GT use 2.0 version...


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello all, 
 Need some advice on a computer Im helping to upgrade. 

What he needs is a display card. I checked the prices at *www.deltapage.com/graphic.htm 

Here is the below 7k division 

```
Chipset 	Model	 	           ZEBRONICS	XFX
NVIDIA	8400GS	256(512)	          2600	        2750
NVIDIA	7100 GS	512(128) 	          1550	        1825
NVIDIA	7200 GS	128 MB	                   1625	        1975
NVIDIA	7200 GS	256 MB	                   2050	       2175
NVIDIA	7300 GS 	512(256)	   2450 	2500
NVIDIA	7300 GT 	512 MB	            3475	3850
NVIDIA	7600 GT	256 MB	                    5200	5800
NVIDIA	7900 GS	256 MB	                    8300	8850
NVIDIA	8500 GT	256 MB	                    4050	4350
NVIDIA	8500 GT	512 MB	                    4775	4775
NVIDIA	8600 GT	256 MB	                    5600	6300
NVIDIA	8600 GT	512 MB	                    6650	7650
```

He just casually games. Consider him to use stuff like F.E.A.R and Half Life 2. What would you recommend him using considering that all new cards are coming out? I was thinking of getting him XFX 8400 GS which seems to be very cheap. Any heating issues? Should I stay away from the 8500 GT models? Any suggestions?

Please note the person who will be using this has an onboard 6150 also. Hes using the same motherboard I am which is a Asus M2N MX SE. Will there be a notable increase in performance between the two?


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun_chennai: Macha, how much is the 8800GT priced in our city? I got a quote for Rs.15k .. Heard of lower prices anywhere?


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ricky_pradeep said:
			
		

> @arun_chennai: Macha, how much is the 8800GT priced in our city? I got a quote for Rs.15k .. Heard of lower prices anywhere?



Machan go to Ritche street & get the quote from one & start bargaining with dealers one by one...u will get lower price...but 15k seems to be a good deal...


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a amd athlon 64 3000+
msi-k8mm-v
1gb ram
which AGP card to buy so that my cpu & ram does not become bottleneck?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats ur budget?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Whats ur budget?


As low as Possible


----------



## arun_cool (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun_chennai
where r u from chennai...i m frm saidapet....

whats the price of xfx 8600gt & gts in richy street.........


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> 7300 & 8600 use PCI E 1.1 & newer cards like 8800GT use 2.0 version...



thanks for the reply.but how to know which version is there that is 1.1 or2.0. i have pcie-ex16 slot.will i be able to connect 7300gt or 7600gs card.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@quan chi
yup, u can connect all PCIE card on ur mobo if u have PCIE slot
Currently only 8800GT is available with PCIE 2.0 slot and its bckward compatible with PCIE 1.1 mobos, ie it can be connected to PCIE 1.1 slot, but the performance will be limited[not very much].

And u can easily connect cards like 7300Gt or 7600GS. 
And dun get 7300GT or 7600GS. Get 8500 or 8600GT for the same price and better performanve + DX 10 support.


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Machan go to Ritche street & get the quote from one & start bargaining with dealers one by one...u will get lower price...but 15k seems to be a good deal...



Yup will do that! Thanks mate!


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> @arun_chennai
> where r u from chennai...i m frm saidapet....
> 
> whats the price of xfx 8600gt & gts in richy street.........



Oh great yar...I am from Guindy...u can get XFX 8600GT for 5.5k with a bit of bargaining...For 8k u can get a 7900GS & it will easily beat 8600GTS (but no Dx10 support)....


----------



## arun_cool (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thanks yaar....


----------



## entrana (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the new ati 3800 looks really schveeet. its like 2x of gtx


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ not even close in performance .. even a 8800GT beats the HD3870  ..


----------



## kantiman (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> ^^ not even close in performance .. even a 8800GT beats the HD3870  ..



Yes I agree. Check the review here
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3151


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> the new ati 3800 looks really schveeet. its like 2x of gtx



It cant even touch 8800GT & then where comes the GTX into picture....according to Anand tech 2*3850 in crossfire mode is neck & neck with GTX....


----------



## boosters (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to purchase a Graphic Card for my Asus Motherboard P5PE. I am confuse which one is better. Please advice. I need it urgently . I have a  1 x AGP 8X , for more information about my motherboard please look here "*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=0&model=1276&modelmenu=1" , my budget only below Rs 5000. Please help , also tell me which support Pixel Shader 2.0 etc etc.


----------



## kyvivek (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT PRICES IN CHENNAI
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i went down 2 ritchy street 2day lookin 2 buy the 8800gt baby. here's the quote the various guys gave me..

Supreme - Nope.. they don't have one
Sethia - 14900.. BIG 
Delta - These guys have the XFX all 3 versions. Basic is 15500 and XXX is 16500. a little high i reckon.. bt then u can alwys bargain


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				kyvivek said:
			
		

> 8800GT PRICES IN CHENNAI
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i went down 2 ritchy street 2day lookin 2 buy the 8800gt baby. here's the quote the various guys gave me..
> ...


Bargain for and get XXX edition.....u may further overclock it  and get it closer to GTX speeds....


----------



## prince980 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear Frnds..
i have d following config
1.intel core 2 duo e 4400
2.intel dg965ry mobo
3.1 gb ram
4.160 gb hdd
5.19 inch samsun lcd..

im getting a xfx 8600Gt from d us ..i have a 400 watt power supply..i bought my pc 2 months ago..i was wonderin if this psu is enough for the graphic card..i dont overcolock ..im really worried cos ive aleady spent a lot for this pc..

and ppl ask how many usb devices u have..do dey mean how many usb ports u have?i have zebronics cabinett...2 usb ports in the front..and 4 at the back

plzz clear my query..is 400w enough for xfx 8600GT

waitin for ur replies


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				prince980 said:
			
		

> Dear Frnds..
> i have d following config
> 1.intel core 2 duo e 4400
> 2.intel dg965ry mobo
> ...


yes..400 watt will be sufficient for you.Dont worry, your PC will work fine.

Regarding USB:
I think they mean, how many external USB device you have attached like, printer, webcam and others.


----------



## kyvivek (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Bargain for and get XXX edition.....u may further overclock it  and get it closer to GTX speeds....



made a mistake.. the extreme edition costs 16500 not the xxx one. din't ask how much the xxx costs


----------



## entrana (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup extreme is 16500, although i got it got 16000. i got it from vedant, and the extreme one is way better than xxx(by 10mhz)


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a XFX 8600GT.
Is there anyway by which i can check my fan speeds??
And is there a way to increase/decrease the speed??


----------



## assasin (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^  afaik u cant control fan speed of a  8600GT


----------



## hash!! (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

use rivatuner? you can control fan speeds with that...


----------



## sparsh (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI folks, 

My configuration is as given below in my signature. 

Right now I am using my 15 inch CRT with the integrated   Graphics Chipset (Intel 845 GL Shared Graphics memory 64MB ) 

I am going in for a *22 inch ACER LCD. *

My question is will the intel 845 GL chipset be able to drive such a display or I have to invest in an additional graphics card. 
My _*MB only supports 8x AGP cards.*_ SO can anybody sugest some good AGP 8x graphics cards left on the market. (Like FX 5800 etc or maybe 6600 or 7600 if my budget permits )

Budget would be upto Rs. 5000/-(could go higher  ) as I wont be using the system for lots of Gaming. (Maybe the occasional MAX PAYNE 2  or NFS UG2  or  mostly such FPS genres )
I was playing such games on the current config at 1024x768 resolution.

I hope someone can help me, 

Thanks and regards, 
KJ


----------



## arun_cool (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the prince of Ati 3850......in india????


----------



## hash!! (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sparsh said:
			
		

> HI folks,
> 
> My configuration is as given below in my signature.
> 
> ...


 
i guess a 7600gt agp would cost you anywhere between 4-6k... i had an agp board till a couple of months back, and i checked the prices for an x1950 pro agp back then, it retailed for around 10-11k... but i guess the best option for you right now would be to get a pcie board... cause buying an agp doesnt quite seem feasible these days, agp prices seem to be kinda high... anyway, thats your choice...  check the hardware prices thread for the exact price...


----------



## sparsh (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> i guess a 7600gt agp would cost you anywhere between 4-6k... i had an agp board till a couple of months back, and i checked the prices for an x1950 pro agp back then, it retailed for around 10-11k... but i guess the best option for you right now would be to get a pcie board... cause buying an agp doesnt quite seem feasible these days, agp prices seem to be kinda high... anyway, thats your choice...  check the hardware prices thread for the exact price...


Thanks hash!! for the reply,

I guess a 7600gt between 4-6 k would be really great for me at this time bcoz:

1] I wont be using this system for long, after which only my Dad will be using it. 
And I don't think Dad will want to play games on it like me  unless 
he changes his mind ofcourse  
He uses it only for business trading. 

2] Only thing I have on mind is that currently I should be able to play games on it( ocassionally) 
and the overall graphics quality (for movies or games) should be clear and lag free  
atleast at its native resolution i.e. 1680x1050)

BTW, what kind of upgrade did you perform (I mean what is your config
 right now ) and how much did you _shell out_  for it ??

Thanks once again and regards,
KJ


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to sell my 7900 GT. ny shop where I can sell it in Kolkata?

i know i shud hv posted my query in "BAAZAR" section bt then i thot as this thread is graphics card related, i can post my query here, too.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^dude sell it in our bazaar section, you'll get better prices.

BTW 7900gt aren't very hot these days with 3850(ati) costing just ~10k and the super cool 8800gt at around 13-14k.


----------



## sagnik (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a laptop hp pavillion 6314tx.
it has core2duo t5300,geforce go 7400,160gb hdd,1gb ddr2 dual channel 667mhz ram. the problem is i cannot play any good game at a good resolution, say 800*640 also.. i have to play nfs prostreet at the lowest res. at 640 res. all the effects have been switched off still the system shows it is low on system memory.. i am running on vista ultimate 64 bit. i have increased the page file to 2gb approx still the prob persists.
please give some way to solve it. is there any way i can upgrade my graphics card or any other way to increase the performance?


----------



## haokipomb (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, when can i expect price slash for 8600gt cards.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the current price of:
8500GT?


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which r da nvidia's 7 n 8 series of agp cards.

N which 1 is beter 7600 gt n 6800.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8 Series  has only PCI-e Cards


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht abt 7 series.N which 1 is beter 7600 gt n 6800.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GT is better in todays games nd also more future proof than 6800. 7600Gt beats 6800Ultra in most of todays games.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which r da nvidia's 7  series  agp cards.

.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Those which start with 7.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i need a spare pci-e gfx card so which pci-e gfx hav lowest rate


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@cyberboy_kerala
8400GS XFX for 2.3k. Its better than 7300GT nd costs much less.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz tel me da best with les price 4 agp amng 7 series.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

buy 2400 Pro way much better than 8400 GS!


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz tel me da best with les price 4 agp amng 7 series.


----------



## arun_cool (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys from chennai...... 

can i get ATI 3850 from Richee street...

i asked some of the dealers .... they say tht ll sell only Nvidia cards ...

if yes means what ll be the expected price when it comes to richee street...


----------



## hash!! (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Plz tel me da best with les price 4 agp amng 7 series.


get a 7600gt... or a 7600gs.. if you manage to get the agp version ie...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> hi guys from chennai......
> 
> can i get ATI 3850 from Richee street...
> 
> ...



I donno whether its goin to be at "Richee Street" but the card should be available for more than 10K !


----------



## Sreeejith (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My friend is planning to buy a new gfx card.  His choices are 7900GS and 8600GT. Which one is better? He is using Windows XP SP2 and he is not planning to upgrade to vista.


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Sreeejith said:
			
		

> My friend is planning to buy a new gfx card.  His choices are 7900GS and 8600GT. Which one is better? He is using Windows XP SP2 and he is not planning to upgrade to vista.



7900GS anyday...


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600gt for vista


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> 8600gt for vista



Hey man comeon yar....he has clearly mentioned that he has no intention to go for VISTA....


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oooo. i misread it i thought he WAS. then definitely go fo 7900gs. if possible tell him to get 7900gt instead


----------



## xbonez (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wouldn't he  be better off gng for X1950XTX? performance will be as gud and it is much cheaper...


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but its not cheaper here in india


----------



## dark_king (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends can any one tell me which card is good . AGP or PCI Express ?
and which card is the best which can support almost any game and of course cheap .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1950 XTX from ASUS is available for almost 11 K and its kick ass in DX 9.
But there is no point of buying a 1950XTX when u can have 8800 GT for a little higher price!


----------



## krups (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Sreeejith said:
			
		

> My friend is planning to buy a new gfx card. His choices are 7900GS and 8600GT. Which one is better? He is using Windows XP SP2 and he is not planning to upgrade to vista.


 
7900gs is faster than 8600gt... tell him to go for 7900gs

check this *www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=712&model2=855&chart=275


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah great but the only difference is 7900 GS is Dx9 and 8600 GT is Dx10!
If DX10 is not your chice then buy 7900 GS...much beter than 8600 GT!


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but in some games 8600gt is better than 7900gs


----------



## entrana (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some games like?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^well, for example all Dx10 games 

anyways, what're the approx costs of 7900GS, X1950XTX? which performs better?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X1950XTX is the best single GPU Dx9 card. Even 7900GT can't come close to it.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and cost? whats its cost and that of 7900GT?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Around 12000 I think. 

Just put 2k More and get a 8800 GT. It practically makes almost all other cards look APE age.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm...i thought the X1950XTX was now available sub rs. 10k...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I checked at Dipawali season it was well above 10k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^8800gt is killing all these cards I mean with the same cost you can get a kickass dx10 card.


----------



## entrana (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that is true. it makes me wanna kill myself getting a 8800gts just 2 weeks before 8800gt. 8800gt is the cheapest 8800 and near a gtx, it makes me feel relly really idiotic. i could have got this in sli.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so, i i have a budget of under 10k, which card should i go for?


----------



## assasin (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> that is true. it makes me wanna kill myself getting a 8800gts just 2 weeks before 8800gt. 8800gt is the cheapest 8800 and near a gtx, it makes me feel relly really idiotic. i could have got this in sli.


 
i feel the same mate.i've the cash to gte 2*8800GT and a mobo but my main prob is i aint able to sell my P5B Dlx and 8800GTS 320MB .


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Get a 8800GT , oc it ... u should get 8800GTX comparable performance (by which i mean 1-2 fps less in games) ,,, and it should do enough for the next 6 months or so till the newer cards come ..

BTW .. why selling off the P5B Deluxe ??? its one the best mobo's even now .. or is it just a chippy fascination ??  ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> so, i i have a budget of under 10k, which card should i go for?



Wait for the ATi HD 3870 and 3850. THey are 55 nm and Dx10.1 and really good offferings!

Another choice is 8800 GT 256MB (still not in the market) but will be available soon!


----------



## johnjjx (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any1 wants to buy AGP 6800gt oc plzz see bazaar section 
m sellin 1.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My Galaxy 8600 GT Factory OC Edition 256 MB showing

Core: 540 Mhz [Where is OC? ]

Memory: 400 Mhz [This is underclocked? 700 MHz is standard?]

???


----------



## spikygv (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mostly u have ddr2 ram  on it.


----------



## gordon_dhiman (Nov 26, 2007)

*XFX 7900 GS problem*

Hi,
i bought a xfx 7900 GS , i have a 400 watt intex SMPS, Microsoft original 945 motherboard, 1GB ram, win XP prof, LG flatron L1515S, 80 gb sata hdd, hp dvd 735 dvd writer, i have not overclocked the gfx card, a UPS and a power strip are installed between the mains and the computer. all cables to the gfx card are proper.


After some time of normal running the screen goes blank.the green led of the monitor goes yellow. the fan of the card goes spinning like crazy....full speed with lot of high speed spin noise, keyboard keys go unresponsive and even the reset button doesnt work. after a hot boot the pc starts in the same state. ie , gfx card at top spin and no vis, 

plz help
Lt Gagan Deep


----------



## xbonez (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it seems like a sure shot case of overheating - either gfx card or procy. but since u haven't oc'ed it could be a manufacturing defect


----------



## assasin (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> BTW .. why selling off the P5B Deluxe ??? its one the best mobo's even now .. or is it just a chippy fascination ??  ...


 
i dont wanna sell the mobo but to setup sli i hafta cuz the mobo supports crossfire and not sli.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Then why don't you buy HD38XX or HD37XX it will be a good investment.


----------



## monkey (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: XFX 7900 GS problem*



			
				gordon_dhiman said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i bought a xfx 7900 GS , i have a 400 watt intex SMPS, Microsoft original 945 motherboard, 1GB ram, win XP prof, LG flatron L1515S, 80 gb sata hdd, hp dvd 735 dvd writer, i have not overclocked the gfx card, a UPS and a power strip are installed between the mains and the computer. all cables to the gfx card are proper.
> 
> 
> ...



I have 7900GS too and it requires separate power cable to run. I don't think you have provided your card with extra power and that might be the reason your system is not running properly. With 7900GS I suggest you go for minimum 450 watts PSU from good company.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My PC Configuration is as follows:
AMD Athlon 64
ASUS K8S-MX (On-Board Graphics)
512 MB DDR1 400 mhz
Vista and Ubuntu OS.

I am thinking of upgrading my system. I have already decided for 1 gb ram.
I have a problem with deciding the graphics card. (on-board sux  )
Since i am not a gamer, and i do not have heavy graphics applications, what graphics card will be suitable for me?
I am thinking of NVidia's 6 series. Please suggest me. I need an AGP Card.

My budget for graphics card is not more than 2.5k.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 6200le


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

buy a 7300 GS or 7600 GS.....the HD2400pro version might also be available in AGP


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^but he wouldn't get either for 2.5k, will he? napster007 bought a 7300LE PCI-E for around 3k.


----------



## jasonx (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anyone know how much a 7300GT is now?


----------



## jasonphilip45 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, I'm getting a PC with the following config

Intel dual core E6850 3GHz
2GB DDR2 800Mhz
Mother board - Asus P5N-32 ESLI - GPU support SLI/x16/x16
or
Asus P5k Premium - GPU support CF/x16/x4
1. I want to know what Graphics card should I install?
2. Is the new GeForce 8800GT xfx alpha Dog edition compatible with which mother board and whats the price of the card?
3. 8800GTS XFX price and mother board compatibility?
4. Any other good 640 to 1GB memory cards in the 11k range I should consider?

Purpose - hard core gaming!

Please help
Jason


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get 8800 GT instead of 8800 GTS.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

definitely go for the 8800GT...its way better than the GTS and comes close to the GTX at just a fraction of the cost. the XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog  would be very gud. And no there's no compatability issue with the AlphaDog and ur mobo


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks xbonez and keith_j_snyder2 for your suggestions.
i will post as soon as i decide on the card.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

now don't buy 6200 coz now days games require 6600 or above cards.
One of my friend has XFX 6200 and he can't play latest games because the min. requirement was 6600!

Check this:
*www.powercolor.com/Global/products_layer_3.asp?ModelID=365
*www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=185&grp=2


I am saying that ATi 2400 pro is better than nVidia 8400 GS!

Give me some time to find out where i saw those benchmarking results or if someone finds out before me, then please post for our good friend!


----------



## xbonez (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but seriously, will he get much else in his limited budget of 2.5k?


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guyz,

i posted a thread for selling my 7900 GT in the "BAZAAR" section as some of u guyz suggested me to do so. but i cant find my thread. think the mods didnt allow to post the thread.
wht shud i do now?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

give it some time....since they moderate each thread it might take a while. give it about a week


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Since i am not much into gaming i do not require a high end graphics card.
i need it for daily OS task.
i also want compatibility with vista and ubuntu, that is my only concern.
and yes, i have a budget constraint.


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok .
thnx for ur reply xbonez.


----------



## xsreality (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i m planning to get asus P5N-E SLI with C2D E6700... which grfx card shud i go for? my budget is abt 8-9k.. m not thinking of SLI yet...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will there be a 9 series? By first quarter of next year?i am planning to buy..


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i plan to buy 8800 GT KO from EVGA. the specs are really good with core clock 675 MHZ and memory 1950 MHZ.
standard 8800GT are 600/1800.

can anyone give me a decent link to buy this card? forget abt yantraonline.in.
the prices are really high there.

i found out the price within 18K range if bot from outside. bt at yantraonline.in
the price is  in 32K range .
thts sad.


----------



## nd4spd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am getting a 6600GS for 3000/- should i take it or ask for price reduction.


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the card shud not be more than 2.5K. check www.deltapage.com.
ask for price reduction.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> Since i am not much into gaming i do not require a high end graphics card.
> i need it for daily OS task.
> i also want compatibility with vista and ubuntu, that is my only concern.
> and yes, i have a budget constraint.



2400 is not a gaming card but i 'de rather call it a multimedia card!
It is good for movies and stuff and also it is Dx 10 card. 
Few of the 2400 are hooked up with HDMI port too so that in case u wanna watch movies on your BIG screen!

Even u can be a casual gamer with this card and also the price should be less!

Go for it mate!


----------



## xbonez (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> i m planning to get asus P5N-E SLI with C2D E6700... which grfx card shud i go for? my budget is abt 8-9k.. m not thinking of SLI yet...



8600GT...though i strongly recommend u somehow stretch ur budget to 12k and get the 8800GT.....u'll never regret it. the 8600GT is a mid range card......the 880GT is a damn-sure high end card comparable with the 8800GTX......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys any news about nvidia 9 series? And when they are launched?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Currently I am very doubtful that nvidia will release Geforce 9 series since they have recently released new line of G92 and G80 cards.Releasing Geforce 9 cards will only cause marketing issues for nvidia.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The new G92 ie 8800GTS is out nd is somewhat more powerful than current GTX/U.
SO i dun think nvidia ll release 9 series soon. But ATI has already moved to DX10.1[or somethin] with HD 3800


----------



## darklord (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its DX10.1
ATI HD 3850/3870 both are DX10.1 compliant which also means they support SM4.1 i suppose.
8800GT based on G92 is not DX10.1 compliant.


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ny news abt launch of 89XX series from NVIDIA??


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> The new G92 ie 8800GTS is out nd is somewhat more powerful than current GTX/U.
> SO i dun think nvidia ll release 9 series soon. But ATI has already moved to DX10.0a[or somethin] with HD 3800



umm dood 8800GTS was out quite a long time back...and do you mean too say 8800GT?

i dont think if there is any use of dx 10.1 rite now coz there are hardly any games for dx10 leave out dx10.1....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Ambar
dude, the new 8800GTS has been released with 65nm manufacturing process. Its clocks are much higher then current 8800GTX/Ultra with 128 shader units.
This was released after the 8800GT release.

And going for DX10.1 makes sure that the card is more future proof than 8800 with only DX10.0.
And u won't have to upgrade again when nvidia DX10.1 cards are out if u get ATI HD 3800 now. And moreover its cheaper than nvidia nd has better bang for da buck.
But the main problem is availability for ATI cards in India.


----------



## kantiman (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aravind_n20
surely HD3800 supports DX 10.1 but it still lags behind 8800GT in DX10. so how can you say its futureproof if it can't beat 8800GT even in current gen games . these cards are like FX5200 of the past which had support for DX9.


----------



## entrana (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no the NEW 8800gts i.e. alpha dog with 128 shaders


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@entrana I bought another 8800GTS 640 MB G80 96SP.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^why not the 8800GT?? or u could have taken the new 8800GTS 512mb.....


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey i checked with the xfx doods and they say tht the 8800gt alpha dog and the new 8800gts are the same is it true??...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^why not the 8800GT?? or u could have taken the new 8800GTS 512mb.....


Because I wanted to set up SLI with my previous 8800GTS card.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Cool rig ...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Harvik780
Can u post some new screeshots of crysis @ max quality on dat review page? Heard dat the new beta dramatically improves SLI performance.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Will do so.But do u mean the new vista beta 169.12??


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^dude, one ques...u in school, college, working....?? wow! 2 8800s in SLI!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> hey i checked with the xfx doods and they say tht the 8800gt alpha dog and the new 8800gts are the same is it true??...



No they are and gotta be different!
Few of the Rashi periferal people are dumb as lama!

They don't know anything!

8800 GTS is 320 Bit and is available in 640MB and 320 MB Versions with 96 Shaders
8800 GT is 256 Bit & 512 MB and soon it will be in 256 MB version and is 112 Shaders equiped!

Days back i asked Rashi guy about 8800 GT....he said there is nothing like GT its only GTS, GTX and Ultra.
He said that there is another good card that is called 8600 GT which was for 9000/- when all the 8600 GT was not more than 7500/-

What a pathetic loser!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@keith_j_snyder2
do ya know if da new GTS G92 are available on lacal market? Shopkeepers here are dumb as well. So dun wanna ask them nd get stupid replys.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Talk abt stupid Comp Peripherals sellers?

I went to one guy which runs a mobile shop + PC Parts and asked for availability of latest gfx card. He told me that GeForce 4 MX 256 MB [wtf!!]is best. haha 

I asked him to lock his store and throw the keys in Seas.


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lol..this is gr8.....i also herd sm vendor telling a customer to use toothpaste as a thermal paste...!!!......

neways....so whts the cost of the new 8800GTS gonna be like...and performance improvements?


----------



## hash!! (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Talk abt stupid Comp Peripherals sellers?
> 
> I went to one guy which runs a mobile shop + PC Parts and asked for availability of latest gfx card. He told me that GeForce 4 MX 256 MB [wtf!!]is best. haha
> 
> I asked him to lock his store and throw the keys in Seas.


 
hehh... people are dumb too... they dont really do their research before buyin a card... all they know is that they wanna buy a "3d-card" and the only other thing the understand is that any 256mb card is better than any 128mb card... i saw a guy arguing with the shopkeeper cause earlier this guy had a 256mb radeon 9550 and now the shopkeeper was givin him a 128mb 6600gt...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah i also have seen 6 months ago in Distt. Centre Janakpuri that the uber card is 5200 FX for them!!!
LOL!
Feaking morons!!


@aravind_n20

It was due for this Christmas so possibly will be available very soon!


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's the price of Gainward FX Powerpack 5900 XT AGP card in bangalore.and will this card run with 300W PSU?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Donno the price but it will work fine with 300 Watt PSU but it is not advisable to use 300 Watt PSU...at least 400 W is a recommended one!


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the information..


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi....guys

i m getting Leadtech 7900GTX 512 MB for 7k....the card is 6 months old
The card is also FActory overclocked...

Shall i go for it ...or Shall i go for The XFX 8600GT for 6k...


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^No.8600GT is not a good card for playing games at high settings.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So shall i go for that card ..... can i play games at 1024*768 and @ High settings in 7900GTX card


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude! This card is gonna rock the hell!!!

6 K is really kick A$$$ all the way!

Get it before the guy change his mind!


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> So shall i go for that card ..... can i play games at 1024*768 and @ High settings in 7900GTX card


Pretty much yeah at "High" but not "Very High" or "Ultra".
Go for 7900GTX.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The GUY Changed THE mind he is asking 7.5k dude.....

So shall i go for the card??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What?
U can play at Very high settings on that resolution!
Infact Ultra high at that resolution....easily BATTLEFIELD 2, NFS Most Wanted etc.

People says that 7900 GS is better than 8600 GT but this card is much much better than 7900 GS!!!


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thx dude .....i ll surely go for that card

Thx for all of ur Replies....

One thing i want to make sure is tht 7.5k is High or k for that card...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^dude, if its a 7900GTX OC'ed edition, its a steal. go for it before he decides to raise the price any more.....and as for performance, at 1024x768 u'll be able to play all games at ultra high or atleast high.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thx guys he agreed for tht price


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> thx guys he agreed for tht price



hey u are lucky to have such a deal...


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah i still remember when i bought my 6800 GS the 7800 GTX was like 46000/-


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun....if he has anymore gfx cards to sell at those prices, lemme know


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

k


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> k



If possible get one for me too...


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the current price of 7900GTX?


----------



## New (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How to check whether the mother board supports 4x,16x AGP card?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun_cool
even 7900GS beats 8600GTS. Then 7900GTX will be lot better than 8600GT.
As for nvidia, 7900GTX is the next best GPU after 8800. 7900GTX is neck to neck with 7950GT. But 7900GTX oced will easily beat 7950GT.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys he is also selling Zebronics Diamond 600W.....for 2k....can i buy that too..........

and how much power is need for 7900GTX and amd 5200+......


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@both_aruns_on _digit: 

Guys I'm trying to get hold of a Cooler Master 500W for my 8800GT burdened P) system. Delta quotes a price of 4600 for the 600W PSU which retails for less than 3600 in other cities... Know any other retailer? Do lemme know if you get better prices anywhere.. thanks


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Buy from the itwares.
www.theitwares.com


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys can i buy the PSu ....pls reply guys....


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well obviously the PSU will future proof your system.
Go for it.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is the price k for the PSU.....????


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zebronics ZEB-640W Diamond -
Specs:
+12V1: 20A
+12V2: 20AZebronics ZEB-640W Diamond
+5V: 50A
+3.3V: 45A
+5Vsb: 2.5A
-12V: 1.5A
-5v: 1A
[+3.3V]+[+5V]: 250W Max
[+12V1]+[+12V2]: 300W Max
20/24-Pin ATX12v
Rs.4,950/-

*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/zeb-640w-diamond.jpg

If this is the PSU then sure he is selling it cheap.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NO it is 600W i think... not below 600W....


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I don't think there's a Zebroncis Diamond 600Watt.

Look here-

*www.zebronics.net/Diamond_Powersupply.asp


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

YA IT IS 640w...i asked that guy....


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cool then, get it....this guy has really gr8 prices


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that guy is going to upgrade 8800GTX.....so tht only i m getting his 7900GTX...and his processor to quadcore......

and one thing ....

Is this config enough to play games at 1024*768 @Medium settings....for atleast one year

Amd x2 5200+ OC to 2.85Ghz...
2 GB DDR2 667Mhz.....
7900GTX 512Mb  ... overclocked and Extreme Edition...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^i guess so...6-8months definitely..maybe even an yr


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun_cool
As of now that config is enuf to play 1280*960 max. It can even handle crysis at high @ 1280*960, if not very high.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one more thing ... i m having a budget of 11k~11.5k.... 

is 7900GTX[7.5k] and 640W [2k] power supply is the best option avaliable......??

or do i have any other option...??

i need card +Psu...

pls reply guys before its too late


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				arun_cool said:
			
		

> one more thing ... i m having a budget of 11k~11.5k....
> 
> is 7900GTX[7.5k] and 640W [2k] power supply is the best option avaliable......??
> 
> ...



without any doubt get that man....but make sure that both are working properly...


----------



## jasonphilip45 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can some one tell me where I can get the - GeForce 7950 GX2 in bangalore and how much????

I need to know it's specs and if it's SLI based cos
I'm investing in ASUS P5N 32 ESLI mobo and Intel Core 2 duo E6850 with 4GB DDR2 Ram. budget is 60- 70k. any better suggestions?


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya both of them r working and that guy is near to my house only....

The card is With 1.5yrs Warranty more....

First He asked 11 k for the card i managed to drop the price to 7.5k...


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guyz
i wanna sell my 7900 GT 256 MB from XFX and posted in the "BAZAAR" section.
bt now qbt a week gone, my post is still absent.
wht needs to be done now??
i m desperate to get 8800GT/GTS nyone of them bt i cant sell my old card.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^PM the admins... ask them why ur thread hasn't come yet

btw, how much u selling it for?


----------



## rahulrajen (Dec 4, 2007)

*graphics card 3d detection problem*

hi ppl..
am havin a NVIDIA geforce 8600m gt
the problem is that when am using open suse 10.3 the config shows that the graphics card 
doesnt support 3d.. thereby am not able to use the compiz fusion in suse.. does my gpu really does support 3d??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ask ur query in the open source section and it will surely be answered.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@jasonphilip45
7950GX2 is just waste of money. Its only gud at producing heat nd consuming while lot power.
U can get yourself an 8800GT 512 XFX for 13k and itll be hell better than 7950GX2.
8800GT is far better than even 8800GTS 640MB.

If u  strictly want a GF7 card, then itrs 7950GT which is a single GPU one and the fastest nvidia DX9 GPU.

@BULLZI
how much u are selling da 7900GT for?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I pmed him,he quoted a price of nothing less than 7.5k.Lets wait for his bazaar section thread approval by mods.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@jasonphilip45

aravind_n20 is right!
Besides this , 7950 GX2 also draws more power than any other card on the block! For this u have to buy a bigger PSU too like 600W!
And also it generates hell of a heat as aravind already mentioned!

Go for 8800 GT 512MB. This card is a killing almost every single card as in the market!
Also its 512 MB is dominating 7950GX2 1GB memory!


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys check out this,,,

toms hardware have updated their Vga charts.....

*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=1061&model2=709&chart=318

I cant understand why Ati's 3850 is placed under 7900GTX....in overall fps....  

i saw many review saying that 3850 can be compared to 8800GTS 320 MB...


----------



## jasonphilip45 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aravind_n20
&
@keith_j_snyder2

thanks guys. didn't know 7950 was a real heater.

I hear the 8800GT wen SLI'ed, the bottom card becomes a vacuum cleaner and gets blown. Myth??

Is a dual 8800GT XFX in SLI really worth it? and what PSU will i need to couple with it?? 640W or 600W for 8800 in dual SLI? which brand PSU will be best to produce the power requirements??

THanks
Jason


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

As I read somewhere ATi CrossFire gives more performance boost than nVidia Sli


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@jason : as of now, a single 8800GT 512MB is more than adequate to play all the latest games at high setings...if u're ready to spend more, u can go for the new GeForce 8800GTS 512 MB (i don't think its available yet, but its performance is supposed to be quite gud)


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aravind

I decided to sell the card for 7.5 K
Bt now reducing 500 bucks.
Only for 7 K.


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the DVI to Analog adaptor bundled with the XFX 8800GT sufficient to connect my Samsung 920NW LCD-TFT to my system?
Still haven't got delivery of my 8800GT so was wondering..
How pathetic a noob


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ricky

u shud hv checked before u ordered .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Online Buy ATi 3800 Series look attractive. If I purchase one how much it will additionally cost me for Duties and all?

for e.g. say $100 is original price


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^get as a 'gift' if you got some friend in US of A,ask them to discard the packing and use ample duct tape.I think you don't have to pay custom duties for items less than 10k,I am not sure though.BTW it can be hard persuading them that it doesn't cost more than 10k or whatever price you're claiming it to be.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is ATI radeon HD3870 available in india and what price??
any other new ATI cardz??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ So far it's not!

But its also not the best card on the block since the price will also be different from the price u see on WEB than the actual price in here!

Consider the 8800 GT as it is the best value for money!


----------



## earlyman21 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*wats the cheapest price 4 8800gt any make, any brand ? r the priceas yet to come down within this month?*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Theitwares is selling 3850 and 3870 from Ge-cube but that is one heck of a price . U can get a better performing 8800 GT for the lesser price!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can a graphics card be repaired ? or once it goes wrongs , it can't be repaired ?

my 8600GT is lying as such and 'm lookin for a good GPU repair shop in new delhi , can anyone plz advise wat to do !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@BlackBerry7100g
does it haf warranty?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What brand is it?

Doesn't matter what brand it is, it will be repaired but it gonna cost ya....something!
Only thing matter is the warranty and u should have the invoice of purchase!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i m having warranty but i can't avail it coz my dad purchased it for me from Canada ! the manufacturer is Biostar ! n no authorized service center is here in delhi !

the problem is that whenever i plug the card onto my mobo , the PC doesn't powers on itself , and as soon as i remove it , it powers on quite easily ...there is no issue of SMPS coz power supply is enuf .

Tried placing the card in another mobo too but that PC too didn't start ! earlier the card used to work fine !

i have no problems in spending money but i want my GPU to be perfect ! so any reliable shop in Nehru Place dealing with repairment of GPU's ?

After my card gets alrite , i m gonna sell it and get the 8800GT or the HD 3870 !

but rite now , i want my card to be repaired !


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well i can't give u the specific name but u have to hunt down in Nehru Place. Try asking Computer Empire,104, Meghdoot Building. That guy knows atleaslt where to get the card repaired...if not try Rashi Peripherals of XFX.



			
				earlyman21 said:
			
		

> *wats the cheapest price 4 8800gt any make, any brand ? r the priceas yet to come down within this month?*




Normally MSI is the brand which gives cheapest cards but i haven't seen any of the 8800 GT from them...selling price!


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am a bit doubtful whether u'll get your card repaired.The GPU or to be precise the Graphics Processing Unit cannot be repaired.On the other hand it'll be tough finding an IC if its damaged on the board of the GPU.The capacitors might get repaired but i don't expect you to find experts in India who can repair GPU.
The engineers at Rashi will not take claim for any other video card that they haven't sold.Also the engineers there are not smart enough.They just know the regular flashing bios and stability testing.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GPU can't be repaire under ny circumstaces. It contains some 200~300 million transistors nd ull need an electron microscope for dat.

Also even if such ICs can be replaced from PCB, u won't get the GPU alone nywhere.

ll have to somehow claim warranty from US itself.


----------



## monkey (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Well i can't give u the specific name but u have to hunt down in Nehru Place. Try asking Computer Empire,104, Meghdoot Building. That guy knows atleaslt where to get the card repaired...if not try Rashi Peripherals of XFX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw MSI 8800GT at www.yantraonline.in. They are asking 16,800/- but bargaing might bring it lower. theitwares.com too is qouting for this card at 14,750/- + shipping + tax. Or else try few more shops at Nehru Place.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my comp config is:

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
MSI RS482M2-IL Motherboard
512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM
80 GB SATA 7200 RPM HDD

I want 2 upgrade my pc so that i can run windows vista and the new directx 10 based games.

I have decided to go for an additional 1 GB of RAM and a graphics card based on the upcoming nVidid 9500 DX 10.1 card from nVidia. i have time till feb 2008. 

wht my query is that will my CPU & RAM bottleneck my GPU; bcoz they r 2 yrs old. should i buy a lower end card to get d best. it is now a days written in Digit dat now a days all d graphics work is routed 2 d GPU n d CPU has lttle work 2 do. is it true???


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^it depends on the resolution u r playing, in reso 1280x1024 and above ur cpu will not be a bottleneck, most of the work are done by gpu.
Which monitor are u using?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Now days u can see that the games are more graphics intense rather than processing intense because games game developers are using the raw power of GPU rather than CPU. Even now days if u see the benchmarkings, ther's hardy a difference in the performance between Extreme C2duo and simple C2duo. Though ur system config. is almost obsolete, so as mine but not completely. Though u need to upgrade ur system. U need a 2 GB RAM for more future proofing. and a moderate C2Duo can work like E6550.
U should wait for 45nm penryn processors which will be available in mid-January.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> GPU can't be repaire under ny circumstaces. It contains some 200~300 million transistors nd ull need an electron microscope for dat.
> 
> Also even if such ICs can be replaced from PCB, u won't get the GPU alone nywhere.
> 
> ll have to somehow claim warranty from US itself.



there's no such sign of any part being damaged at the GPU board !

@ keith_j_synder2 , i know the people of computer empire very well and they r only interested in selling the hardware , no repairs for any kind , they sell hardware worth lacs in one day and even have *one security guard to stop customers from entering the store*  when there's quite rush , which is quite common at that shop ! 

any other shop which deals in repairing ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
Well u can ask the guard for the direction of their main office i.e Shop no 201, where all of the replacements are done and billing section. U can ask them atleast forward u to the place where all those repairs are done. Their shop no. 102 is rushed with buyers.

Or if u can go to SMC International...they will also help u.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The damage to GPU or Graphics Processing Unit is not visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Now days u can see that the games are more graphics intense rather than processing intense because games game developers are using the raw power of GPU rather than CPU. Even now days if u see the benchmarkings, ther's hardy a difference in the performance between Extreme C2duo and simple C2duo. Though ur system config. is almost obsolete, so as mine but not completely. Though u need to upgrade ur system. U need a 2 GB RAM for more future proofing. and a moderate C2Duo can work like E6550.
> U should wait for 45nm penryn processors which will be available in mid-January.



i actually want it jhut 4 d while so wht i m askin is dat if i buy an ati 3850 will it work with my cpu without being bottlenecked

i also wanted 2 know dat since my processor is amd based, my mobo chipset is amd/ati based... so wil it give me any performance gain 2 buy an ati gpu??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys can anyone confirm if XFX 8800GT 256 MB is available from rashi.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any1 suggest a gud gfx n 2k range? 

my cousine is plannin to buy asus P5N-E SLI mobo. but it doesnt hav inbuilt gfx so comp wont work. but he dont want to buy an expensive gfx now. he just want to buy an average gfx havin DVI port(for connectin to TFTs). can any1 sugest ant gfx in price range of 2k.  

also since that mobo has SLI so can he later add a GOOD GFX along with this 
older1 without any problem??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a  8400 but it wont come in 2 K range. You havge shell out a bit more


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8400GS is bout 2.2k


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wil it support SLI feature


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^who would want to sli 8400gs.lmao.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^who would want to sli 8400gs.lmao.


yaar,8400 GS is not that bad


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^who would want to sli 8400gs.lmao.


are he doesnt want to buy an expensive gfx now. so i was askin than if this gfx support sli then later he can buy a gud gfx n use both together!!


----------



## summit.nayak (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello, i am new to this thread.
I am thinking about buying a new gfx card. Its ATI Radeon HD2600 pro 512 mb AGP8x.
i am confused about if that card would be compatible with my mother board i.e. K8S MX which has AGP8x Slot but supports DDR memory only as the ram.
My query is that if i buy the ATI card, mentioned above, which has a GDDR 3 memory, will it be compatibel with my motherboard


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya . see the video card memory is gddr3 and not ddr3. see.. it makes a diff. just plug it in and make sure u have a 400watt smps


----------



## summit.nayak (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> ya . see the video card memory is gddr3 and not ddr3. see.. it makes a diff. just plug it in and make sure u have a 400watt smps


in other words, the graphics card should work


----------



## morgoth (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am about to buy Galaxy 8600GT OC DDR 3 at about 6.2K Is it a OK card??? Anyone using this card, please reply??? 
If not this card then what????


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its fine


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				morgoth said:
			
		

> I am about to buy Galaxy 8600GT OC DDR 3 at about 6.2K Is it a OK card??? Anyone using this card, please reply???
> If not this card then what????


no,i would personally sugg 2 go 4 8600 GTS.
i  OCed my 8600GT and got very less performace boost.
i personally dont see anything good in 8600 GT 256 MB.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Arun the Gr8 said:
			
		

> i actually want it jhut 4 d while so wht i m askin is dat if i buy an ati 3850 will it work with my cpu without being bottlenecked
> 
> i also wanted 2 know dat since my processor is amd based, my mobo chipset is amd/ati based... so wil it give me any performance gain 2 buy an ati gpu??



Well u can see a performance difference between Dual core and a single core but 3850 will not "bottleneck" ur system that much...i mean if there is a difference, its gonna be a couple of frame rates!

Dude the 8600 GTS is a useless card. Since it wont fall in low end and also mid- high end but its price is also makes it less VFM. If that card casts 7-8 K then its better value for money.
Buy the 8600 GT or step into next level of 8800 GT!


----------



## RexRazr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys,
i'm gettin' a new xfx 8600gt fatal1ty in less than 5.2 k...with full bundle n the game 'company of heros'
is the price ok?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@RexRazr
more than OK. But how? for 5.2k? FATAL1TY edition?
Even normal XFX UDD3 costs bout 6k.

Is it second? If then check if it has warranty.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rexrazor:sure its a good deal buddy but how on earth is that possible?is it second hand?


----------



## RexRazr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it's not 2nd hand man...i'll get 3 years of warranty as well...even checked the seal myself
    i think that it's one of the cards from the first delevery to that dealer...and as he couldn't sell all of them for a long time...so he's gettin' it out for that price
   it's surely the fatal1ty edition by the way..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I seriously doubt somethin about that dealer[or the product].
Make sure its has warranty/3yr warranty from rashi sticker on box.


----------



## RexRazr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt somethin about that dealer[or the product].
> Make sure its has warranty/3yr warranty from rashi sticker on box.


will do ^^


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can smeone advice me which motherboard will be best to use with XFX 8600GT??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^any with pci-e slot.

@RexRazr:which city mate?I would too like to have it if its that cheap.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also depends on ur budget. But since u are buying a card also then buy something that doesn't have onboard display!

XFX650i Ultra should be the option!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hows xfx 8500gt 512mb ram??? my cousin bought yesterday in 4.5k


----------



## entrana (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8500gt sucks. shudnt have gone .. shudve invested a LITTLE more to get 8600gt


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just bought the BIG(Galaxy) 8600 GT 256mb gfx card for 5.2k. The packaging looks odd. Its like the pack was mass produced with the BIG logo and geforce series printed on it. Then it looks like they pasted a printed stamp saying its 8600GT ddr2 256 mb 128 bit n stuff and 3 years warranty... 

I got the card from a genuine Galaxy wholesaler so not much doubt on its genuinety. Trouble is I visited BIG's site and found out that 8600GT is factory OCed and comes with GDDR3 memory??!! The card looks exactly the same as given in the site. 

Here's what I got from riva tuner's diagnostic.

```
Core clock domain 0       : 540.000MHz
Core clock domain 1       : 1188.000MHz
Memory clock              : 399.600MHz (799.200MHz effective)
 Reference clock           : 27.000MHz
```

Did I pay more for this old card? or is this an obsolete version??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^its ddr2 boy-----it sux!,you should have gone for the ddr3 versions.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ oh no...  is it no good at all?? is it overpriced too?? Need to find a way to exchange it then


----------



## RexRazr (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^any with pci-e slot.
> 
> @RexRazr:which city mate?I would too like to have it if its that cheap.



i'm from kolkata m8.
bought that card this morn. goin great so far. 
i've checked everythin' n got the warranty. even regd it in xfx's site with it's serial no. no probs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^oh man,I wanted this too.Looks like I am out of luck recently.dammit.Anyways enjoy your fatal1ty.I wish it is that cheaper in delhi too.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@RexRazr
Is there more 8600GT fatl1ty stock with dat dealer?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yea lol even I may be interested.


----------



## RexRazr (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @RexRazr
> Is there more 8600GT fatl1ty stock with dat dealer?


dunno man...but i'll definitely ask.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys pls check this out ..

I am sure u  will faint after seening this.....   



*hypercityargos.com/webapp/wcs/stor..._rn=12772&top_category=12772&categoryId=12772


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^wtf!!! do they ship to delhi?I am gonna call them firat thing in the morning.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

They must be givin only the box nd package...no card init


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^its a bad bad typo lol I am sure they meant to type 16,999 something.But still can;t we say that this is the price their website is displaying or something,I gotta try it tomorrow.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It can't be 16999 coz no way 8600GTS be more than 10k. Its some serious typo


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^no no it is 16k or something,have a look at other prices 8500gt 256mb ddr2 at 6.5k something.lols.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=561158&tid=2572251008756030726*

Check this orkut thread some of them say its the deal of the Millenium....

 it will be confirmed tomorrow wheather it is a fake or not....[]*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^lmao,i will call then tomorrow at 9 am sharp!!lols,I am desperate.

 i need to get some mumbai guy to get one for me!!! dammit.who live in mumbai friends!!

wait,lemme post this in chit chat section to get more attention.I need someone from mumbai.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hahahaha 

I am sure its a APRIL FOOLs joke [Just 5 months early ]


----------



## Sinja (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi  guys
please help me

i run an xp system sp2 with 
intel D915GAV mobo
2x512GB kingston DDR ram
with intel chipset drivers. 
no external graphics card

1. I need a Graphics card compatible with my Mobo am an avid gammer.
any compatible graphics card will do within 10k

2. were to put it >_<  on my mobo.

3. how many graphics cards can we have on one mother board?

4.wats PCI-E slots? i am thinking dats is were im supposed to insetr  the graphis card ? am i rite?


----------



## Sinja (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bump please help


----------



## gannu_rox (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Sinja said:
			
		

> hi  guys
> please help me
> 
> i run an xp system sp2 with
> ...



Answers....

1. Get the 8600gts(Priced rite below 10k!!!)...

2. On the PCI-E slot...

3. 1,2, 3 or even 4!!! (4 was by the Gigabyte Quad Royal; I remember seein it in one of Digit;s issues... Not any more in existence cos its a mere failure.. Who'd want 4 heater cores in their system!!!)

    Urs support just 1 btw.... 

4. PCI-E slot is wher u're gona put ur gfx card... U've got it rite...

I'm surpriised u didn mention ur proccesor... nyways hope it helps..


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gannu_rox
offtopic : nice to see u....been a long while


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok pals lets just make out that how many of us have the most expensive graphic cards.
start
NVIDEA 8800gtx xxx 768 mb -39000


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

congrats...u win


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^lol


----------



## hash!! (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> ok pals lets just make out that how many of us have the most expensive graphic cards.
> start
> NVIDEA 8800gtx xxx 768 mb -39000


 
hahaha.. sure... you win... we're all sore losers with lame cards, regretting the fact why we ever bought them... lolz
anyway, i guess you mean nvidia, your box could'nt possibly read nvidea?


----------



## Mr.Satan JR. (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys.i have an MSI 845 Pro motherboard with an AGP 4x slot.No Onboard.
My Nvidia Riva Tnt has got damaged.Which card should i get now? I won't be using it for gaming.AGP slot voltage 1.5V.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> ok pals lets just make out that how many of us have the most expensive graphic cards.
> start
> NVIDEA 8800gtx xxx 768 mb -39000


 
lol u surely win .


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> lol u surely win .


hey pals i just wanted to put some """hassi mazaak""" over here and wtf !!!u all got senti!!!
chill pals


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

senti! nahi re we were thinking....leave it.

anyways nobody needs to spend 39k nowadays to get that performance--20k for 8800gts 512mb gets the job done cheaply!


----------



## monkey (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys..i received a mail from yantraonline.in guys a few days back wherein they mentioned about discounted prices of 8 series based nvidia gfx cards being offered by them for a limited time..but i want to know if it makes sense to invest in gtx/ultra series cards now with so many new cards coming?


----------



## Ambar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> ok pals lets just make out that how many of us have the most expensive graphic cards.
> start
> NVIDEA 8800gtx xxx 768 mb -39000


....
ahem i dont think so....i just got a ASUS 8800GTX AQUATANK ( for only 42k )
will plugging it in asap i get my cooler master 820W PSU (lets hope dad allows for this one)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys present rate of 8600GT ?XFX please


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Should be somewhat between 5.5-6.5K


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Some of the guys above must be painfully rich 

I cant even get a 800 Rs Headphone right now due to shoe string budget


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys how much amperage on 12v rail should be enough to run a 8600gt 256mb ddr3?I am confused,I almost bought cooler master 380watts extreme but I just found out that it has 16amps on +12v rail,is it enough?

anybody using this psu or card?


----------



## paragkalra (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello all,

I planning to buy a new 8 MB PCI VGA which should be compatiable with ASUS A8N-E motherboard.

Actually my PCI express slot is not working so I am looking an alternative with simple PCI

Can you all suggest which brand should I go for?


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,

can i know which *graphics card* i can get with a *budget of 4k*.. I have a MSI RS480 mobo(PCI-X) slot... 

should i go for an Nvidia card or an ATI card?

thanks!


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

t is the current price of Expert vision Nvidia 7200 GS 512 MB. Wht r the specifications of it


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> ....
> ahem i dont think so....i just got a ASUS 8800GTX AQUATANK ( for only 42k )
> will plugging it in asap i get my cooler master 820W PSU (lets hope dad allows for this one)


**** Cooler Master... goto their site and peek into the forum section.. more problems than compliments!

Personal experience : Defective 500W PSU! And only after opening the box and on the PSU, under the spec table, its mentioned that the 'Power delivered by the PSU in combination ( meaning the 3.3V 5V and 12V rails) will not exceed 430 W. So 500W is simply the peak power..

I recommed you buy either Seventeam ( vouched for by darklord) or uber cool Corsair.




			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> guys how much amperage on 12v rail should be enough to run a 8600gt 256mb ddr3?I am confused,I almost bought cooler master 380watts extreme but I just found out that it has 16amps on +12v rail,is it enough?
> 
> anybody using this psu or card?



Did you check if there are double rails? Check if the manual says 12V1 and 12V2... double rails on 16A should be more than enuf..


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> 
> can i know which *graphics card* i can get with a *budget of 4k*.. I have a MSI RS480 mobo(PCI-X) slot...
> 
> ...


u can have my 7600gt ofcoures not for 4k....will b less..
but after smetime(weeks)

else add sme bucks n get 8600gt for 5k-5.4k and get ddr3 version only.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@jack_the_ripper
MSI RS 480 worx with onl ATI cards nd has many issues with nvidia cards. A bios update cud make it detect some nvidia cards, but its not a guaretee. So better get an ATI card.
At budget of 4k, u canget a 1650 Pro which performs similar than 8500GT, but its a DX 9.0 card.
If u want a DX 10 card, then get HD 2400 series, but ll be hard to find.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ thanks aravind! i need a decent performing card for 4k. And will i be able to play DX10 games wid the DX9 card u suggested ??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATi cards so rare and expensive as to nVidia counterparts.....

I dotn know why they sell it so high if they can get all the gfx line down by 2k nvidia will have a very hard time


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATi 2600XT is cheaper than 8600GT in New Delhi!

@jack_the_ripper

Dude u should go for an ATi card, dude i suffered this problem for almost 18 months and finally found that the mobo was the problem.

MSI 2600 XT 256MB DDR3 would cost almost 4.8K!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> ATi cards so rare and expensive as to nVidia counterparts.....
> 
> I dotn know why they sell it so high if they can get all the gfx line down by 2k nvidia will have a very hard time



Its not like that....actually ATI is damn cheaper than nvidia counterparts, but its costs is high only in India. Maybe due to availability or somethin.
U see the HD 3850 is bot 170$ which is 6300/-Rs. Its better than 8800 GTS 320 which is almost 9300/-Rs.
But when it comes to India, 3850's price shoots upto 14k
HD 2600XT for 4.8k is a steal.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys just one question:

My PC:
c2d e6300,
intel 946gzis 
2x1gb ddr2 667mhz
8600gt(will buy soon)
1x80gb sata
1x250gb sata

Now I am planning to buy a powersafe 400watt gold PSU which has 20A on+12V rail.Is it good enough?

I have already dropped CM 380watt extreme cos it has only 16A on +12v rail.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah 400W is enough to run the rig but keep in mind that if u want to overclock ur system then u gonna need a good PSU depending upon the level of overclocking!


----------



## Dishant (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello tech geeks, i wana ask u guys that shud i buy a four months used XFX 8600GT 256 MB ddr3 version at 5000 bucks? other thing is i can have the 512 MB ver. of that card manf. by Asus at 7300 bucks..pls sugggest me......thx


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^i think u're getting the XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 at Rs. 5k a little expensive. www.theitwares.com lists the cost for the same card Rs. 5.3k for a brand new one of course....


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Yeah 400W is enough to run the rig but keep in mind that if u want to overclock ur system then u gonna need a good PSU depending upon the level of overclocking!



hi,

if i say, i have intel c2q + xfx 650i + xfx 8600gt... which will be a good PSU to stand with a good amount of overclocking??


----------



## Dishant (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but xbonez i live in rajasthan so if i purchase the card from theitwares.com, how wud i replace it if anythng goes wrong in future?...aslo is theitwares.com a good place to make the deal? r u from mumbai?....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yea,contact theitwares,com hear rahul through email or call,he will take care of shipping and all+you get normal warranty boy just like buying from a shop.in this case your 3 year warranty on card will be honoured by Rashi peripherals(xfx's official dealer here).


----------



## Dishant (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i mean if something goes wrong with the card then i can replace it here at RPTECH na?........ kahin aisa na ho ki yahan reguse kardein?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nahin, they won't refuse...even if u do go to theitwares in case of a defect, chances are they'll redirect u to RP


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

plz suggest a low end gpu for my core2duo e6750 and Abit Ip35-E mobo.
I will use this gpu for just 1yr or so and then il buy a new one (this one is justa filler). I dont want to play high-end games.
so suggest me THE most economical gpu I can get and for how many bucks wil it be...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^8400gs for around 2.8k.


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^anything lower than that
2.8K for just one yr doesnt seems fair


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7200gs\7100gs something.retails at around 1.6-2k,but 8400gs is preferred anyday.


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I feel so weird saying this..
anything around 1k ??
I dont care how outdated it is..it shud just be compatible with my board and shud be able to play some movies and stuff.
I wud have went for an onboard graphix mobo..but cudnt find a gud one.
thats why im asking for soemthing "jiss se buss kaam chal jaye"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i don't know,better get s second hand 6200 something,but don't expect much from it(but still it matches the best of onboards)


----------



## Jags (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^thanx anyways 
il conider ur suggestions f im able to push my budget a lil bit


----------



## bal1961 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS M2NPV-MX ACPI 
ADM ATHLON 64 X2 DUAL CORE PROCESSOR 3600+
BUILT IN nvIDIA GEFORCE 615O(128mb)
MONITOR ACER 19"
 i like to upgrade my  video card to latest one..
can u recommend with highest and lowest cost video card..
i am using for surfing and gaming..
thanks


----------



## entrana (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

post ur budget bro


----------



## bal1961 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

from lower 2000 to upper 6000/=
thanks..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one word:8600gt@5.5k

or maybe 2600xt 256mb ddr3 something at around 4.8k


----------



## hash!! (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dunno if this is the wrong thread, but anyway, here goes, i just bought a 19" dell widescreen... it has a max res of 1440x900, which is kinda big, im used to workin on small screens... i used to work @ 1152x864 on my 15" monitor, and 1440x900 is kinda huge... when i tried changing the resolution on the 19" to 1680x1050, it made made my desktop scroll, as in, the entire desktop didnt fit on the screen, i had to move my mouse to the corners to scroll to the view the parts that were outta the screen... i hope you get what i mean...
i basically need to tweak this... probably make my desktop res 1680x1050 and make it lock on the screen...
any ideas?


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can neone tell me is sparkle 8400GS worth buying??????? gettin it at 3k


----------



## xbonez (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8400GS is alright for vista as well as movie watching....defintely not for gaming though....can't say anything about sparkle


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> i dunno if this is the wrong thread, but anyway, here goes, i just bought a 19" dell widescreen... it has a max res of 1440x900, which is kinda big, im used to workin on small screens... i used to work @ 1152x864 on my 15" monitor, and 1440x900 is kinda huge... when i tried changing the resolution on the 19" to 1680x1050, it made made my desktop scroll, as in, the entire desktop didnt fit on the screen, i had to move my mouse to the corners to scroll to the view the parts that were outta the screen... i hope you get what i mean...
> i basically need to tweak this... probably make my desktop res 1680x1050 and make it lock on the screen...
> any ideas?



First tell me the max. resoulution your LCD support. I guess like most of the 19" supports 1440X900. Always use the maximum resolution for best possible view. The above mentioned 1680X1050 is higher resolution than ur LCD sports so its obvious it will not show the entire screen. Check your display properties>settings tab>check max. resolution.
Should work for u!



			
				bal1961 said:
			
		

> from lower 2000 to upper 6000/=
> thanks..



Consider 8600 GT if it is only and only for gaming. If u are into designing stuff and gaming, then go for ATi.



			
				Jags said:
			
		

> I feel so weird saying this..
> anything around 1k ??
> I dont care how outdated it is..it shud just be compatible with my board and shud be able to play some movies and stuff.
> I wud have went for an onboard graphix mobo..but cudnt find a gud one.
> thats why im asking for soemthing "jiss se buss kaam chal jaye"



Buy a used 5200FX, possibly will get it for 500-800/-



			
				codename_romeo said:
			
		

> can neone tell me is sparkle 8400GS worth buying??????? gettin it at 3k



Little more bang for ur buck, should be around 2.6-2.8K for this card.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ummm... i already mentioned the max res... its 1440x900... my crt had a max res of 1024x768, but i managed to fit 1152x864 on it... i wanna do likewise on my 19"ws.... 1440x900 is kinda small... i like my desktop with lotsa space lolz....
i've tried everything available in the display settings, like disable the "hide modes that my monitor cannot display", etc etc etc... its just that when i switch to 1680x1050, my desktop starts panning, like i have to scroll to the parts by taking the cursor to the corners of the screen...
i wanna fit 1680x1050, or whatever the next in line proportional resolution to 1440x900 is...


----------



## vista__n00b (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello, I just upgraded my system from a Intel 915GLVG + 1GB DDR RAM to Gigabyte 945GCMX-S2 Rev. 6.6 + 2GB DDR2 RAM.

I installed Windows Vista Ultimate on it as the "Vista Upgrade Advisor" did not complaint of anything. Now, the problem is that it is very slooooooooow.

Now, I just want to run Windows Vista Ultimate on this system so I have to buy a graphics card. Please tell me which cheapest graphics card can run Windows Vista Ultimate in its full glory? Please help me


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Get 8400 GS within 3 K all inclusive. Thats enuff to run Windows Vista.


----------



## vista__n00b (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot for your reply 

Can you tell me your views about 7100GS and 7300LE as well? Please tell me how these three cards fair against each other? I don't play many games so 8400GS supporting DX10 doesn't mean much for me. I just want great functioning of Vista Ultimate, Windows Media Center and play lots of AVIs.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no reason at all for u to go for the 7100 or 7300....not only will the 8400 perform better, it's also better for vista


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vista__n00b said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your reply
> 
> Can you tell me your views about 7100GS and 7300LE as well? Please tell me how these three cards fair against each other? I don't play many games so 8400GS supporting DX10 doesn't mean much for me. I just want great functioning of Vista Ultimate, Windows Media Center and play lots of AVIs.


 
dont go by any chance for 7100GS / 7300 LE. Go for 8400 GS if budget low. Otherwise 8600 GT 256 mb GDDR3 ( not the 512 mb GDDR2 one ). It will be abt 6 K all inclusive.

Dont know abt 7100 but 7300 LE is a poor performer. It also has shared video memory upto 512 mb. Means it will share your ram memory.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vista__n00b said:
			
		

> Hello, I just upgraded my system from a Intel 915GLVG + 1GB DDR RAM to Gigabyte 945GCMX-S2 Rev. 6.6 + 2GB DDR2 RAM.
> 
> I installed Windows Vista Ultimate on it as the "Vista Upgrade Advisor" did not complaint of anything. Now, the problem is that it is very slooooooooow.
> 
> Now, I just want to run Windows Vista Ultimate on this system so I have to buy a graphics card. Please tell me which cheapest graphics card can run Windows Vista Ultimate in its full glory? Please help me


For Vista Ultimate at its "full glory", u gonna requirea good graphics card like the min. should be 8600 GT not less than that. Vista require dedicated graphics to run all 3-D effects on and everything maxed and u gonna require 4GB RAM to enjoy the best of Ultimate with maxed out settings!

My suggestion is to get 8800 GT to use all the cool stuff u wanna run but 8600 GT will do the thing!

ALso u didn't mentioned the processor u have, i guess a C2duo? or atleast a E2140 overcloked to 2 GHz min.


----------



## lnkrishnan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude - is your new monitor an LCD one? If so, you cannot display it at anything other than the native resolution of the new LCD monitor? Anything resolution other than the native-resolution will make your display look like crap, or will force  the display to pan, or both. Widescreen resolution displays typically cant be forced to display resolutions outside of the widescreen format (means, you can't get a display 1440x900 to display 1024x768 or 1680x1050).



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> ummm... i already mentioned the max res... its 1440x900... my crt had a max res of 1024x768, but i managed to fit 1152x864 on it... i wanna do likewise on my 19"ws.... 1440x900 is kinda small... i like my desktop with lotsa space lolz....
> i've tried everything available in the display settings, like disable the "hide modes that my monitor cannot display", etc etc etc... its just that when i switch to 1680x1050, my desktop starts panning, like i have to scroll to the parts by taking the cursor to the corners of the screen...
> i wanna fit 1680x1050, or whatever the next in line proportional resolution to 1440x900 is...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> ummm... i already mentioned the max res... its 1440x900... my crt had a max res of 1024x768, but i managed to fit 1152x864 on it... i wanna do likewise on my 19"ws.... 1440x900 is kinda small... i like my desktop with lotsa space lolz....
> i've tried everything available in the display settings, like disable the "hide modes that my monitor cannot display", etc etc etc... its just that when i switch to 1680x1050, my desktop starts panning, like i have to scroll to the parts by taking the cursor to the corners of the screen...
> i wanna fit 1680x1050, or whatever the next in line proportional resolution to 1440x900 is...



Yeah well in monitor u can adjust the screen size like u did in ur monitor but messing up with LCD will end up like nothing like *lnkrishnan* had already mentioned u can't!
The best is to have the max. supported resolution supported 1440X900 for ur LCD!


----------



## manoj7777777 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Need a Entry level PCI card from a list of 4 cards*

Hi Guys,
     Am planning to get an entry level PCIe card for my comp. after lotsa googling I have shortlisted 4 cards.. but still having a tough time to zero in on one 

expected usage:

        * Gameplay @ 1024 x 768 x 32 (no AA and AF) (DX 10 and HD are optional )
        * Occasional DVD ripping
        * Occasional 3D Studio max rendering.

Choices:

        1. 7600 GS
        2. 8400 GS
        3. 8600 GT
        4. HD 2600 XT

Any other options other than these cards are also welcome... 

Can you help me in making an educated choice???


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Need a Entry level PCI card from a list of 4 cards*



			
				manoj7777777 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> Am planning to get an entry level PCIe card for my comp. after lotsa googling I have shortlisted 4 cards.. but still having a tough time to zero in on one
> 
> expected usage:
> ...


 Gameplay @1024 * 768...hmmm..u havent mentioned your budget..
From your list, 8600 GT is the choice. 

ASUS EN 8600 GT will do everything u mentioned and it can run COD4 @ higest settings on 1024*960 without AA  but dont expect to run crysis on highest settings on 1024*768 but it will look decent

If possible, get ASUS EN 8600 GT in SLi


----------



## lnkrishnan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ahem - when I mentioned that the LCD display will look like crap, I meant that the fonts will look all wrong and wierd - the LCD can only display fonts properly at its native resolution - anything outside, and it will not look proper.

But I didn't quite understand what you tried to say... can u pls elaborate?



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Yeah well in monitor u can adjust the screen size like u did in ur monitor but messing up with LCD will end up like nothing like *lnkrishnan* had already mentioned u can't!
> The best is to have the max. supported resolution supported 1440X900 for ur LCD!


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one to choose between XFX 8600GT and ASUS EN 8600GT???

please elaborate so that decision making becomes easy


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				lnkrishnan said:
			
		

> Ahem - when I mentioned that the LCD display will look like crap, I meant that the fonts will look all wrong and wierd - the LCD can only display fonts properly at its native resolution - anything outside, and it will not look proper.
> 
> But I didn't quite understand what you tried to say... can u pls elaborate?



Are u sure about it? I guess not because if u give bigger resolution parameters to the LCD the screen will not show the entire screen with nothing go wrong with the font. The LCD will always show things better at its native resolution but lower resolution will show semi-blurred screen.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				mastermunj said:
			
		

> Which one to choose between XFX 8600GT and ASUS EN 8600GT???
> 
> please elaborate so that decision making becomes easy


Go for Asus EN 8600GT.I have XFX 8600GT and it has some severe heating issues.XFX messed up some where with their 8600(s).
The EN version is also factory overclocked which means better performance and overclocking due to better Vcore.


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it safe to buy a graphics card from itwares? And there the price of xfx 8600gt is 5300. But i think its a defected piece which has severe overheating issues. Is that so? How do i find out if its that version or not. Because the model is not specified there. Do itwares sell asus en8600gt also?


----------



## hash!! (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Are u sure about it? I guess not because if u give bigger resolution parameters to the LCD the screen will not show the entire screen with nothing go wrong with the font. The LCD will always show things better at its native resolution but lower resolution will show semi-blurred screen.


 
hmmm... the desktop gets squeezed/squished when i try higher resolutions...
but cant i tweak it to a higher widescreen resolution? like old crts had 640x480, 800x600 and so on, so dont widescreens have a higher adjustable resolution?
ugh... im starting to hate my desktop cause everything looks so huge...


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Shloeb said:
			
		

> Is it safe to buy a graphics card from itwares? And there the price of xfx 8600gt is 5300. But i think its a defected piece which has severe overheating issues. Is that so? How do i find out if its that version or not. Because the model is not specified there. Do itwares sell asus en8600gt also?


Don't buy any XFX 8600(s) many have heating issues and overclocking takes a hit when u try it because of already overheating GPU.Also XFX 8600(s) have problems setting fan duty cycle even through Riva Tuner.I have also confirmed these problems with another XFX 8600 user.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Go for Asus EN 8600GT.I have XFX 8600GT and it has some severe heating issues.XFX messed up some where with their 8600(s).
> The EN version is also factory overclocked which means better performance and overclocking due to better Vcore.


The EN8600gt i bought is not factory over clocked its showing as 540MHz Do u know why? and also some programs shows it as 256mb ddr3 and some as 512mb ddr3!! The windows dxdiag shows it as 512mb!!. 
Its idle temps are vry low 47~50 and 55~60 at full load

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/8748/gfxck3.th.jpg


----------



## spikygv (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Don't buy any XFX 8600(s) many have heating issues and overclocking takes a hit when u try it because of already overheating GPU.Also XFX 8600(s) have problems setting fan duty cycle even through Riva Tuner.I have also confirmed these problems with another XFX 8600 user.



i have sent my xfx 8600 for replacement . .its expected in a week.  

wats the solution ? wat do i do if it happens again .

thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv
was that a UDF7? the new UDD3 dun haf that issue whereas the first UDF7 has heating issue like one mentioned above.
XFX has stopped UDF7 nd now producing only UDD3.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I'm getting a POV 8600gt for 5.2k,I can't trust xfx for 8600gt.Is it a good buy?


----------



## lnkrishnan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude.. you still haven't replied to my query - is yours an LCD? Is so, nothing can be done - you're stuck with 1440x900 unless you're happy with panning / crappy-looking-blocky-fonts - that is how LCDs are designed.



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> hmmm... the desktop gets squeezed/squished when i try higher resolutions...
> but cant i tweak it to a higher widescreen resolution? like old crts had 640x480, 800x600 and so on, so dont widescreens have a higher adjustable resolution?
> ugh... im starting to hate my desktop cause everything looks so huge...


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht is da cost of xpert vision nvidia 7200 gt 512 mb


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@JohnephSi
why that card? its pathetic in performance...get at least an 8400GS for some 2.4k from XFX. Other brands might be cheaper. It can compete with 7300GT.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is 8400GS = 7300GT?????


----------



## hash!! (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				lnkrishnan said:
			
		

> Dude.. you still haven't replied to my query - is yours an LCD? Is so, nothing can be done - you're stuck with 1440x900 unless you're happy with panning / crappy-looking-blocky-fonts - that is how LCDs are designed.


yeaah man... i have an lcd... i tried a zillion things, but no avail... ugh... as my last resort, i've reduced the icon font sizes...
so after all this, lcds do have this drawback... sigh... i was wishing someone would know how to tweak this...


----------



## spikygv (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @sagargv
> was that a UDF7? the new UDD3 dun haf that issue whereas the first UDF7 has heating issue like one mentioned above.
> XFX has stopped UDF7 nd now producing only UDD3.



thanks . ya , i had a UDF7 . i hope i dont get a UDF7 again ..


----------



## lnkrishnan (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Folks - one bigtime nooob question - suppose I buy a 8600 GTS gfx card now, and have a SPI capable mobo, can I SLI pair another 8600GTS gfx at a later point in time? Meaning, do 8600GTS gfx cards lend themselves to be SLI'ed ???


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wt happend here

lol..looks like digit forum has time traveled to past
all the new posts are  gone........


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidias New 8800GS[ G92,384MB,192 Bit,96 SP]

*r800.blogspot.com/2007/12/nvidia-8800gs-brief-test.html


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht r da cheapest prices of nvidia geforce 7900,7950 n7600 agp of diferent brands?


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht r da respective prices of nvidia geforce 7900,7950, n 7600 agp of difrnt brands?also plz tel me da cheapest price of each.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^Please use the edit button!
Please refer to the www.itwares.com


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

.???


----------



## senthilprakash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lnkrishnan said:


> Folks - one bigtime nooob question - suppose I buy a 8600 GTS gfx card now, and have a SPI capable mobo, can I SLI pair another 8600GTS gfx at a later point in time? Meaning, do 8600GTS gfx cards lend themselves to be SLI'ed ???


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

If your MB supports it (SLI / Crossfire) yes u can have more than one graphics card, and if you have two DUAL SLI CONNECTOR cards (like the 8600gts), you can actually run two cards in SLI.

If the cards are different, you can run multiple monitors (I'm running 2 montiors, one 19" on the HD2600XT DDR3 and two 17" on the HD2400Pro).

SPEC: AMD 6000+, 4GB(800 FSB) RAM , HD2600XT/HD2499Pro Graphics Card,500GB HDD, 19' Samsung LCD,ASUS M2N SLI MotherBoard,800w SMPS,52x ASUS SATA DVD Writer.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht r da respective prices of nvidia geforce 7900,7950, n 7600 agp of difrnt brands?also plz tel me da cheapest price of each.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7900GS 256MB 10900
7900GT 256MB 13000

7600GT 256MB 6000

all of em from xfx . . .y dont u just see theitwares.com

anyway , its better to go for 8800GT instead of 7900GT . and 8600GT than 7600GT .


----------



## elator (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a zebronics lc-b400atx power supply..
will it b enuf to run a 7600gt graphic card.??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@elator
yup


----------



## elator (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm...
its a 20 pin...rather than being 24 pin..
i was wonderin if tat causes a prob...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

20 pin then ull have to change it, coz the additional 4pin is to power PCIE slot nd 7600GT draws power from slot, so ull have to get a new PSU with 24pin nd atleast 400W.
Get a Zebronics normal 400W for 400/-


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv .is 8 series available in agp. Xfx is da cheapest brand or wht.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



JohnephSi said:


> .???



U have a double post and u can also use the edit button before quote!

And the 8800 series is not avaialle in AGP because they supports PCI-E 2.0!
U have to settle down for 7 series or 6 series for AGP or ATi X1K series!


----------



## spikygv (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for 8 seires u dont get agp models .. u cud try radeon hd 2600


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which company. Wht is the cost


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht is the cost of 
ATI RADEON™ HD 2400XT


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

........


----------



## Dishant (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello guys, i wanna buy a graphics card based on nvidia 8600gt......shud i go with asus 8600gt or xfx 8600gt?....also buying from theitwares is ok or not?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for Asus 8600 GT.Don't buy the cheap XFX ones because its pain to find the UDD3 which doesn't overheat.Go asus if you don't want any heating issues.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht is da price of ati hd 2400 xt agp with 256 mb memory?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Call Tirupati enterprises they were the ones who told me the price of HD2900XT.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht is da price dey told u?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry they told me the Price Of HD2900XT.
Sorry again.
Corrected.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht is da price of hd2900 xt n hd 2400 xt?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD2900XT sells for Rs 25,000+Tax.Don't know about HD2400XT.


----------



## entrana (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why bother for 2900xt when u can get gts 512mb for 20k


----------



## Dishant (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

buying graphic card from theitwares is ok or not?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have bought one PSU(cooler master Extreme Power 600W)from theitwares and i had no issues with them.
However do ask for a bill from them otherwise they just won't send a bill.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wht is da buyng method 4rm itwares? Any body know da price of hd 2400 xt.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 2600 XT costs almost 4800/- so 2400 XT should be around 3500/-


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which company?


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I hope it is agp.N wht is da ram of each?


----------



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think its pcie . agp is costlier these days ...dont spend more than 5-6k on a agp card. u'll be better off spending a lil more for mobo+proccy+card. . .


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which cmpany offers cheapest ati agp cards?


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much would a new xfx8600GTS 256MB cost?can anyone tell how much would a Used One cost?


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^10k


----------



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no point in going for 8600GTS . go4 8600GT or 8800GT . . .otherwise go4 7900GS .


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Where can i buy ati radeon 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online
*
*

Where can i buy Visiontek ati radeon hd 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> no point in going for 8600GTS . go4 8600GT or 8800GT . . .otherwise go4 7900GS .



i already have 1 card and i want to setup SLI.and i cant get 8800 coz its a big card.2 cards will take a lot of space + more heat and my sound card might fry.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Where can i buy ati radeon 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online


Where can i buy Visiontek ati radeon hd 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nish_higher

Sell ur 8600gts for 6~7k....and add  another 7k to buy 8800gt....

coz the new 8600gts is 10k...


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Where can i buy ati radeon 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online


Where can i buy Visiontek ati radeon hd 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online


----------



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nish_higher said:


> i already have 1 card and i want to setup SLI.and i cant get 8800 coz its a big card.2 cards will take a lot of space + more heat and my sound card might fry.



r u sure 2x8600GTS > 8800GT . coz 8800GT comes close to the GTX and 2 8600gts's wont come near it. . .so arun's suggestion of selling ur 8600GTS and going for 8800GT is better . plus u wont have SLI related issues and u reduce the power requirement.


----------



## entrana (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not even a fool would say 2 8600gt > 8800gt. in fact not even 3 would be greated than ANY 8800.


----------



## Stalker (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*NVIDIA 8800GS*



> Just when you thought NVIDIA's GeForce 8800 product family was crowded enough, up pops another SKU (albeit one primarily targeted at OEMs and system builders), the GeForce 8800 GS. So, just what does this part bring to the table?
> 
> According to NVIDIA, *G92 core 8800GS* just aims to the OEM market. But it is said that the AICs have their own plans. GeForce *8800GS 384MB* will be *$149-179* and it will replace GeForce 8600GTS. GeForce 8800GS built in 6 groups and *96 Streaming Processors* in total, each group has 8 Texture Filtering Unit and 8 Texture Addressing Unit, the stepping reduced to 12 from 16. It matched *192bit* memory controller and 384MB memory, so its HDR and FSAA will not as good as GeForce 8800GT.



SOURCE

FIRST REVIEW


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



JohnephSi said:


> Where can i buy ati radeon 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online
> 
> 
> Where can i buy Visiontek ati radeon hd 2600 xt agp 512 mb in india not online



Try Tirupati Enterprises and itwares!
And please stop double posting!


----------



## ankushkool (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it true that 8600 n 8800 will not be good enough 2 handle high end DX10 games. is it good 4 high end DX9 games??? or is it better 2 buy a high end nvidia 7xxx series card?

hav a budget of 10000/- (+/- 1000) what do u suggest i sud go 4???


----------



## entrana (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600 and 8800 are very much capable of handlin dx10 games and they are even better at dx9. the 7 is nothing even in dx9 so even if u WONT get dx10 the 8600 and 8800 series are still a better option. you should extend your budget or wait for the 8800gt 256mb release


----------



## kayos (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi 
my first post here...
i am a noob in computer hardware..
2 days back i got myself a pc reading about the latest config here n there...

i got myself E6750 and dg33FBC,2X1GB HDD,250GB SATA..
how is this configuration??

also i saw there was a graphics card which was on demand ..
GEForce 7200GS .. it wasnt much money so i bought it too but then i came to know that it was very old ..

i wanted to ask if adding it on my board will help improve the performance or the integrated graphic technology on my board is better..
having bought it, is it of any worth or shud i try to fwd it on to someone else??? plss reply soon as i think i can return it still ... thnxx


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^7200gs is a weak card  u may not see any difference in performance.


----------



## kayos (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not at all ?? 

what shud i change it to .. i can spare 5000INR for it .. anything in this??


----------



## spikygv (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ go4 8600GT ( 5.5k ) .

@ankushkool

u can get a 8800GT for 14k . . its the best bet ..it can handle dx10 pretty well

if u cant extend ur budget , go4 7900GS . but its dx9 only .. . 

i'd recommend the first option.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys can someone from delhi(nehru palce) tell me the price of xfx 8800gt 512mb.

my guy here in dehradun is charging 15200rs.
just wanna confirm the price. all hardware here comes from delhi with slightly higher prices.


----------



## rk (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

graphic card experts,plz take a look at this thread,
i didn't yet got a solution for this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76964

thx


----------



## sonu1983 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i got a gigabyte 8800GT 512 mb for 14100...works like a charm..can u guys name some benchmarks like 3Dmark n all..just wanted to play around with my new card...


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

First of set your Fan Duty Cycle to 80-85% with riva tuner or else u'll heat up the card more often.
3D BenchMarks
3D Mark 2006,2005,2003,2001 www.guru3d.com
Also do try the nvidia 3D Demos by downloading them via www.nzone.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which GFX card has maimum VFM today? In the performance to cost ratio?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^8600gt at 5.5k


----------



## sonu1983 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey thanks@ harvik...but at 80% the fans noise is killin me..also can u tell me...can we get a market cooler for 8800GT...is it available..and how much will it be..thanks in advance


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^chk this *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sonu1983 said:


> hey thanks@ harvik...but at 80% the fans noise is killin me..also can u tell me...can we get a market cooler for 8800GT...is it available..and how much will it be..thanks in advance



ThermalTake DuR0b is a good choice then their's artic cooling accelero S1.The thermalright HR-03 plus rev A is also a good choice.
Make sure u see the reviews before u buy them even though these coolers stand head to head.


----------



## knight1981 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi there...
My Graphics Card recently blew up...I have an ASUS P4S533 VM Motherboard and i wanted to know that which 128-256 MB NVidia 4X AGP Graphics Card is available in the Mumbai market compatible with my MOBO which i can get my hands on...pLEASE GUYS REAL EMERGENCY...
Thanks...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@knight1981
Any 8x AGP card will work with ur system. So get a 6200 128 or 256 for some 2~2.4k. It shud do the job.


----------



## Bushido (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys im planning to buy xfx 8800 gt xxx edition 512 mb.
can ne 1 suggest a good psu for this ?
will coolermaster 500 w be enough fr this?
MY setup
c2d e6300 @1.8hz
946 gz mobo,
2 gb ddr2 
160 gb seagate SATA HDD
sony dvd writer
Considering the setup I feel that 500w should be more than enough.But I need your opinion .Also what is the pricing of psu's in kolkata?
Help will be appreciated


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^   yes CM 500w will be sufficient for ur system.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@bushido : i'm nt sure about this, but wouldn't ur procy bottleneck the gfx card? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> @bushido : i'm nt sure about this, but wouldn't ur procy bottleneck the gfx card? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


 
yup the procy will surely be a bottleneck.if he cud oc it then it wudnt be much of a bottleneck.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Bushido said:


> Hey guys im planning to buy xfx 8800 gt xxx edition 512 mb.
> can ne 1 suggest a good psu for this ?
> will coolermaster 500 w be enough fr this?
> MY setup
> ...



Go for POWERSAFE 500 W Gold!


----------



## knight1981 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aravind_n20 said:


> @knight1981
> Any 8x AGP card will work with ur system. So get a 6200 128 or 256 for some 2~2.4k. It shud do the job.



Thanks a lot bro...but just to be sure my system is 4xAGP ..Since u mentioned tht any 8x AGP Crd will work with my system, is an 8x AGP card be backward compatible with my MOBO ??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Heard that HD3850 also comes in AGP!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@knight1981
Any 8x AGP cards is backward compatible with 4x slot nd have same voltage. But none of the 4x or 8x card can be pluged into a AGP2x slot as it will fry it coz AGP2x runs at almost double the voltage. 
AGP8x cards wud scale down the interface speed to 4x of 4x supported mobos. No worries.

@keith_j_snyder2
Whats is with ATI these days? Are they nuts? I do like 3850 nd 3870 much[due to vfm], but whos gona buy AGP versions of it? Proccys nd ram will be highly bottlenecked in older AGP based systems.
To enjoy at least 60% performance outaa 3850, ull need at least a dual core.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah i know that but ATi also have to survive and stay in the market coz they know that their card can't beat nVidia!
Therefore they are fining some blank shots...atleast for AGP because no 8 series card comes in AGP!


----------



## knight1981 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aravind_n20 said:


> @knight1981
> Any 8x AGP cards is backward compatible with 4x slot nd have same voltage. But none of the 4x or 8x card can be pluged into a AGP2x slot as it will fry it coz AGP2x runs at almost double the voltage.
> AGP8x cards wud scale down the interface speed to 4x of 4x supported mobos. No worries.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro...couldnt get 6200 settled fer Sapphire AGP Ati Radeon 256MB DDR1 R9250 fer Rs 1600...hope it works...


----------



## ashish_patel (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which graphic will suit me for gaming at abudget of 3 to 6 thousand

my computer

motherboard= Intel 845
Pentium 4 2.8 ghz
ram=1 gb

please tell


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok guys...need some suggestion..i was about to buy an 8800GTS but i dropped the plan and m going to buy an 8800GT 512MB since the performance difference isn't much and the G92 8800GTS from XFX costs a lot here at my place...and i thought money wasn't a problem.
*sam9s* a member of this forum posted that he bought the 8800GT alpha dog edition for Rs 14,600.Theitwares quotes the price of the same as Rs 16,075.Rashi at my place quotes the price as 16,400.I don't understand as to why the prices are so high.Is it due to CST(Customs Sales Tax).The courier charges are just rs 150.I didn't know that CST is applied within the country itself.


----------



## entrana (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

actually it also depends on the places u buy it. like places with seaports get it cheaper than the inner states. but then major cities have it more expensive. i dont totally understand it, but the itwares prices correspond to mumbai pricess


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Entrana is right. See this can be seen into various things. Take an example of PETROL. Bombay high is in Southern region of INDIA but oil prices are high over there and no drilling well in North India but there are refineries here so petrol is cheap and costlier in southern part!

Well thats just one example but there are millions of  are there but thats about it!

There is another thing that  the retailers also give prices according to the costomer. I mean i asked SMC guys about CORSAIR 2x1 GB 800 MHz Dual channel Kit and they have quoted 14,000/- for that but it was available at Tirupati for 4500/- at that time!
I mean they just think that the other guy is a moron and don't know anything, somebody gotta stop this mess!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i bought the xfx 8800gt 512mb and it comes in alpha dog edition only now. anyways alpha dog editions have no diff then a slightly bigger fan. which is supposed to help in OCing. you can imagin my heart beat when i got my package as saw alphadog written on it as i had only ordered the vanilla version.

i live in dehradun and got it for 15200 after a wait of 3weeks!!! 
i placed the order around 7th december for 16000 rs, price then, and got the card on 31st dec for the new price 15200 rs
needless to say my new year night was not in a pub but drooling over the super high framerate on my games   

anyways all stuff here comes from nehru place, delhi so i am guessing the right price there should be 14200 - 15000 bucks.

my pros and cons for xfx 8800gt

+sweet looking and gr8 design being single slot n all. the damn card is so long that it reaches into the hard disk bays in my cramped cabinate 
+very low noise levels because of the new alpha dog heatsink/fan design. less then my earlier xfx 6600GT 
+best price to performance deal at present
-alphadog edition is not factory OCed as reported on some websites. default clocks. 
-very small bundle. only Company of heros game and a lame drivers cd. a couple of cables and nothing else. atleast should have a few more dvds full of demos of all latest games and better manuals.
-present latest drivers from nvidia are not good (v169). very bad antialising bug(no AA in lots of games at all no matter how u try to set it, like timeshift, nfs carbon, stalker, and many more), buggy enhancements for games like crysis (like forced low setting to show better fps for stats and rankings) etc. just google and see
-more bugs with some games like DiRT, some versions of stalker. only gives <25 fps for some reason. most prob driver issue.
-reportedly 8800gt cant be OCed much. havent tried OC on mine yet.
-no temp/fam monitoring support in vista in nvidia control panel


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^The XFX Alpha Dog edition also comes in three flavors.The plain,extreme and XXX the last two are overclocked.Want to overclock more.I will be ordering the HR-03 rev a for my 8800GT and overclock it so some extent.
Thanks to all the members who replied.
I hope i make a pleasant purchase.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ohh Yeah baby!
Congrats on the Dog...what a lucky dog u are...just kiddin!

Do post ur Crisis benchies with the default clock and overclocked!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'll be also buying the Q6600 after i sell my 8600GT SLI and E6550.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^   why buying the Q6600 when u can get the penryn quad cores now with higher clk speeds and bigger cache???also they oc to a much higher extent.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Harvik780
u going for 8800GT too???!!!!! I think uve 2*8800 GTS and 2* 8600GT now itself.
Whats with u mate? why waste so much money....atleast wait till 9600/9800.

And E6600@ 3.4 wud give  far better performance that Q6600 in todays games. U shud be upgrading to quad only when games optimised for quads become common, nd by that time far better quads than Q6600 will be there for lesser price. Orelse ullve to upgrade again that time.

just my opinion dude.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 9800 will cost a lot when it launches even the GTS considering the new 8800GTS G92 still costs 23,000-26,000 from XFX.
I want to future proof the system with a quadcore because i assume games will come optimized for quad in late 2008 and the penryn 9650 only benefits slightly from its previous generation quad core.
And my E6600 is having problems at 3.4Ghz  seems i got a bad chip.

The 9600 will be cost effective and be around Rs 13,000 but won't be able to beat the 8800GT so its out of the question.
Though i'll reconsider my thoughts on ur suggestion.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
so,what do u say??
did i make the right choice by buying 8800GTS G92 512MB SLI??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya....u sure did..


----------



## sk8as (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello, i want to buy my computer a new graphics card and don't know which my computer's specifications: 1.82 GHz, 512 ram (will upgrade to about 2gb), and asus motherboard.
i would like to know what is the best choice for me. ty in advance.
P.S.
don't offer me to buy a new pc.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^What's your Budget??


----------



## sk8as (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i don't know it in your cash but i will say it in euros it's about 120 euros ^^


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS EN 8600GTS 256MB will easily come in that price.If you take your budget a bit higher maybe you can go for an Asus 8800GT 256MB.
Or go for ATIs HD3850 which retails at around 120 euros or 176 USD.
Of the three i recommend the HD3850.


----------



## sk8as (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok ty


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Did i tell you that u'll also need a good PSU.


----------



## sk8as (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

im not very good at english and don't understand the meaning of PSU ^^ could you explain it? ^^


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Power Supply Unit.The component inside the PC cabinet on the top which powers the internals(like mother board,hard drivers,etc) through Alternating Current converting it to Direct Current.
A decent PSU will cost you very less say about 36 Euros.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to upgrade this pc to a high-end gaming rig in march-april 08 :
Core2Duo 2.66 Ghz
ASUS EN 8600 GT
2 GB DDR2 RAM

pls suggest the ideal config , should i go for 9800 or get 8800 ULTRA ??
also i want to upgrade my proccy to quad-core


----------



## sk8as (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oh....  just checked the shop in my country and HD3850 costs more than 120 euros  i've got shocked when i saw it
i want to pay about 400 of my cash and it costs 610  so please could you tell me a cheaper one


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then go for the 8600GTS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@HP
tell ur budget first


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sk8as
did ya check so fast?  If u r from Europe, then i wud suggest u to get HD 3850 from newegg.com, for 169$ for MSI one. Shipping is some 7$ or so.

MSI HD 3850 is far better than 8600GTS, infact in most cases 3850 is better than 8800GTS 320MB nd comes close to 8800GTS 640MB. 
3850@ 169$ has killer value for money compared to nvidia.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any1 has any idea as to when penryn quads hit shelves in india???also is it worth upgrading from Q6600 to Q9650 or sud i wait 4 Nehalem????


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> @HP
> tell ur budget first


1.5 lacs
Should i WAIT for 9800/9600 or go ahead with 8800 ultra ??


----------



## Ambar (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellgate said:


> any1 has any idea as to when penryn quads hit shelves in india???also is it worth upgrading from Q6600 to Q9650 or sud i wait 4 Nehalem????



 ummm...if im rite all the quad cores available today except the lower models are penyryn core...im not sure doh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@HP-wait till march april coz many new things wud come till then.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> @HP-wait till march april coz many new things wud come till then.


Yes, read my post carefully i am waiting till feb-march


----------



## kayos (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Harry Potter said:


> 1.5 lacs
> Should i WAIT for 9800/9600 or go ahead with 8800 ultra ??


 

why go ahead.. wait for sometime .. u have to buy it in march april and that according to no calculation is 2-3 months .. a lot will change so just sit back and game hard on ur present config and come back in march to ask the same question ... 

waise with 1.5 lac u can put both of these in ur rig .. lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kayos said:


> why go ahead.. wait for sometime .. u have to buy it in march april and that according to no calculation is 2-3 months .. a lot will change so just sit back and game hard on ur present config and come back in march to ask the same question ...
> 
> waise with 1.5 lac u can put both of these in ur rig .. lol



According to my calculation, 
GeForce 9800 GTX will cost about 70k and if i take in SLi it will be 1.4 lac.so how will i put 8800 GTX in SLI + 9800 GTX in SLi  in my RIG ???
However i can put them if i get 1 9800 gtx and 1 8800 ultra .......

OKAY I will ask THIS question again in MARCH 

any more news about 9800 ?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^What calculation made you think that the 9800GTX will cost 70k


----------



## kayos (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Harry Potter said:


> According to my calculation,
> GeForce 9800 GTX will cost about 70k and if i take in SLi it will be 1.4 lac.so how will i put 8800 GTX in SLI + 9800 GTX in SLi in my RIG ???
> However i can put them if i get 1 9800 gtx and 1 8800 ultra .......
> 
> ...


 


1.4L with SLi ....
they lost one customer.... 
i will be able to afford it on my own in 4-5 years time but that time it will be outdated for sure... so series 9 adios amigos.. !!!
no more thinking over it ..
my precious 8800GTS .. content with it !!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dude i dont think it will cost 1.4Lacs!!!
Maybe each card will cost 50k.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they might cost 50k as soon as they release, but after about 3-4weeks, prices start plummeting...most probably within 1.5months of release, it'll come down to something like 30-35k


----------



## Ambar (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya the sub 40k category will be much more affordable


----------



## hash!! (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ambar said:


> ya the sub 40k category will be much more affordable


 
heh.. yeah... they wouldnt sell gamer oriented cards at that price, unless everyone's spending power increases 3 folds or something...
high priced professional cards are justified, cause thats serious business, not that gaming is not serious business, but because, gaming cards have a wider consumer base...

offtopic, and off thread as well i guess, but i figured noone would care to answer this anywhere else... could anyone tell me how good patriot memory modules are? im gettin a decent deal on a ddr2 800 mhz 1x2gb dual channel kit... not quite sure about the latency, probably 4-4-4-12, but i know its not basic value ram cause its got heatspreaders or a heatsink... 
dont shoot me for posting this here...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Some cheap brands had heat spreaders on earlier days when DDR400 was common. So dun get fooled by heatspreaders.
And 4-4-4-12 is very gud timing and currently very gud[infact expensive] modules only supports those latencies. They are at least 2x or 2.5x costly. 
SO i dun think its a very gud one.
And if u are getting 1GB 800 for sub 1k, then surelly it has very gud vfm. Orelse go for Transcent.
Transcent DDR2 667 CR1 can be easily oced to 780 or 800 CR1 @ 5-5-5-15
SO i think Transcent 800 can also subjected to decent ocing, at least another 150Mhz from 800.
And Transcent DDR2 800 1GB is for 1.1~1.2k.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think instead of going for 9800 we should get 8800 GTX @ cheap prices this summer and enjoy games like crysis on it. next summer we can buy 9800 GTX and so on.................
so money is saved !


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> Transcent DDR2 667 CR1 can be easily oced to 780 or 800 CR1 @ 5-5-5-15
> SO i think Transcent 800 can also subjected to decent ocing, at least another 150Mhz from 800.
> And Transcent DDR2 800 1GB is for 1.1~1.2k.



for going over 800mhz make sure the motherboard can support it. cause ddr2 interfaces are capped at 800. but probably all newer models from reputed companies like asus and gigabyte support over 800 speeds.


----------



## meghraj (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have recently bought a new graphic card (Nvidia xfx 8600gt 512mb) ddr2 techlology....
so can u tell me what is the difference between ddr2 and ddr3 technology graphic card.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A much difference between DDR2 and DDR3
The first commercial product to claim using the "DDR2" technology was the NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 graphics card. However, it is important to note that this GDDR-2 memory used on graphics cards is not DDR2 per se, but rather an early midpoint between DDR and DDR2 technologies. Using "DDR2" to refer to GDDR-2 is a colloquial misnomer. In particular, the performance-enhancing doubling of the I/O clock rate is missing. It had severe overheating issues due to the nominal DDR voltages. ATI has since designed the GDDR technology further into GDDR3, which is more true to the DDR2 specifications, though with several additions suited for graphics cards.
GDDR3 is now commonly used in modern graphics cards and some tablet PCs. However, further confusion has been added to the mix with the appearance of budget and mid-range graphics cards which claim to use "DDR2". These cards actually use standard DDR2 chips designed for use as main system memory. These chips cannot achieve the clock speeds that GDDR3 can but are inexpensive enough to be used as memory on mid-range cards.
FROM Wikipedia,The Free Encyclopedia

Read More here : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gddr2#Relation_to_GDDR_memory


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys,
Recently bought a POV 7200gs and I want to connect my PC to TV.
I have an OLD CRT tv..so no dvi/hdmi output..just have one "video in" connector behind the TV

Can anyone tell me :-
1) Whats the name of the cable used in connecting PC-to-TV
2) How exactly does it look..like how many pins/connectors on each side
3) Rough idea about the price
4) Any particular Brand which is good


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jags said:


> Can anyone tell me :-
> 1) Whats the name of the cable used in connecting PC-to-TV



For your TV the cable should be S-Video to Composite Video-In



Jags said:


> 2) How exactly does it look..like how many pins/connectors on each side



It has one S-Video in cable which plugs in the S-Video socket of your Graphics Card.It has three other cables one for Composite Video-In which plugs in Video-In socket of your TV and two other for L-Audio(Left) and R-Audio(Right)which are pretty useless.
*www.epanorama.net/circuits/svideo2rca1.jpg

This Image is without the insulation wire and L-Audio And R-Audio. 



Jags said:


> 3) Rough idea about the price



Price will vary from Rs 100 to Rs300 depending on brand and other factors like length and plating.




Jags said:


> 4) Any particular Brand which is good



Don't know about brands.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If ur TC dn have S vid only then a cable like this cud work. 
I costed me bout 200/-, maybe due to gud quality. The cable was of very gud quality. Maybe similar cheaper ones are available.

*img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10023881xi8.jpg*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7885/10023881xi8.th.jpg

u can extend with another RF[i think thats the name] cable and adapter

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/9378/10023921vq8.th.jpg

And for best quality output get gud quality cables only. The ones with gold colour has med~gud quality, even though they are nowhere near original gold plating.


Some TVs video in connector will have small shock. This is a TV h/w problem[not harmful for TV], but cud problem with Gcard. And this happens with most TV after 3~4 yrs. Just test by touching ur finger on the vid in of TVF while on:- no u wont get big shock, just a small disturbance. First check that, nd if its there, get TV repaired. Its a small defect nd will only costs 150/- to 200/-.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can u get audio on the tv as well ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes on HDTV with HD series from ATI.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ha!! i dont have either of em
..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Or u can get something like this for audio on TV if u dun have HDMI option
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/1200/10023941my7.th.jpg


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@harvik, @dominator...
arrey wah !!

very well nd thoroughly explained..thanx


----------



## slyfox (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i was thinking of buying a 8600gt gcard. can sum1 tell me whether i shud go for 256 mb gddr3 or 512 mb ddr2 version.


----------



## kayos (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^256mb ddr3 definitely ..
256 and 512 wont make much of difference...
whats ur config BTW..??


----------



## realdan (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my 6600gt failing with frame rate slowing down...screen dimming..its not a power problem as a 7600gt from another pc works fine...

So i m scouting for a replacement..does it make sense to go for a 8800gt at this point in time
or
should i just get some low budget replacement until the new directx 10.1 card come along?

I have to decide by today...pls suggest


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you have the money to buy a 8800GT then you can go for it. You can also wait for the 9 series cards and once they are released you can get them


----------



## realdan (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you know if the 9 series get released any time soon then the existing range of 8 series will exhibit a fall in the price...so thats what i m thinking..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You are right. If you wait until the 9series cards are released then you can get one of them or you can buy the 8 series cards which will be cheaper.
The choice is still yours


----------



## realdan (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any idea about an expected release date...cos if it is going to be too long...i might as well get the 8800gt now


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maybe by feb itll be released


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes in Feb 9800GX2 and 9600GT will be released.But both will be pretty much useless,the first one against the 9800GTX and the second one against the 9800GT.


----------



## realdan (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i might as well get a cheaper card..,max inr5000 to get me through...for the time being


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 8600GT . . take from galaxy or any other brand than XFX .. make sure it has 256mb GDDR3 . then are many DDR2 models , dont buy them.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys.. this 8500gt 512MB DDR2 Card is good ?? 

Hey whats the difference between 8800 GT & 8800 GTS??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Stay away from 8500 card. Its good for nothing.
Even if you are a casual gamer dont buy anything less than 8600GT.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and for any card  , dont go4 ddr2 even if the memory is larger .. go4 gddr3


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ 8600GT . . take from galaxy or any other brand than XFX .. make sure it has 256mb GDDR3 . then are many DDR2 models , dont buy them.


Why are you saying to stay away from XFX?


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not to stay away from xfx .. stay away from xfx 8600GT . .a model commonly available has heating issues .. for any other gpu , i too vote for xfx . for 8600 avoid xfx . thats my opinion. thats all . by all means take the xfx 8600 , but u're in trouble if it has heating issue.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is a new version of 8600GT named UDD 3 or 7 or something like that.
I have the old version of XFX 8600GT, but no heating issues...


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i beleive i had pm'ed u about the 8600GT....not only mine, several other people's xfx 8600's are overheating . i'm getting a replacement tomorrow , lemme c.

the new version is UDD , but many shops still have UDF7 , some of which have heating probs. . .so instead of all these probs , for just 8600 , y not stay away from xfx(for 8600's only) ?

thats all.


----------



## realdan (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

damn i left and didnt see the warnings about xfx 8600gt and got it for 4900...


----------



## spikygv (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ any heating problems ? OR are u lucky ?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Then in that case Asus is the next best since they have a larger fan and cooling is better.  But its more expensive


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asus 8600GTS is available for Rs 8100 at ITwares.


----------



## utsav (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Loot liya


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Kisko Kisne Loot Liya.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Harvik780 said:


> Asus 8600GTS is available for Rs 8100 at ITwares.


Whoa!! My friend bought the card for 13k bucks!
And i got my 8600GT for 8k, back in July last year


----------



## realdan (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 8600gt 256mb ddr3 is not available anymore thankfully, i have already paid for it yesterday evening but was told to come today to collect it as they didnt get the item yesterday
today i was instead offered the xfx 8600gt 512mb ddr3 for 6500
enough is enough i decided to go for xfx 8800gt 512mb ddr3 for around 12750


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Good decision.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



realdan said:


> xfx 8600gt 256mb ddr3 is not available anymore thankfully, i have already paid for it yesterday evening but was told to come today to collect it as they didnt get the item yesterday
> today i was instead offered the xfx 8600gt 512mb ddr3 for 6500
> enough is enough i decided to go for xfx 8800gt 512mb ddr3 for around 12750



very wise and a wonderful choice. . too bad 8800GT wasnt there wen i got the card


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Harvik780 said:


> Asus 8600GTS is available for Rs 8100 at ITwares.


 I bought ASUS EN 8600 GT for 12k in August


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello
Is The Nvidia GeForce FX5500 PCi or the VisionTek Radeon X1300 PCI Better, and please dont recomend another card because it is al that is near us and my ATI 9250 is overheating so badly that i have to have a big box fan beside the computer! only when running games though,
and will the ATI X1300 or the GeForce FX5500 run GTA SA On High and will it run NFS MW good and will it run Splinter Cell Chaos Theory Using the Shadermodel 3 path? i think 21fps-30fps is good 
Please Reply!
My System:
Intel 3.0ghz Processor
512ram
PCI Only Motherboard
EAX Soundcard
ps sorry for the other post i did not see this


----------



## DDIF (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Asus M2A-VM
> AMD Athlon X2 4000+(2.10GHz OC to 2.30GHz)
> 1 GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 667MHz
> 250 GB Seagate SATA-II
> ...


I want a *ATI Radeon* chipset based GFX card for this PC.
And under Rs. 15k! Do I need any other upgrade to support this Card?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^For 15k, the best card you can get is 8800GT but its from nvidia... I dont think high end ATI cards are available in India.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ManiDhillon said:


> I want a *ATI Radeon* chipset based GFX card for this PC.
> And under Rs. 15k! Do I need any other upgrade to support this Card?



Seriously don't go for nvidia cards if your PC has AMD/ATI chipset as it will result in compatibility issues which are not heard of in common.
Buy the ATI HD3870 for Rs 14,000 from theitwares.com which ships to anywhere in India.
They are located in Mumbai and ship to anywhere in India.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well how much watt smps does 7600gt require.please do reply.*


----------



## entrana (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

400 watt


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well won't it work below that.*


----------



## spikygv (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

difficult. . u may have stability issues .. moreover , the efficiancy and amperage on 12 volt rails matter .. 

if its a cheap local 350W , it wont run
if its antec 350W , it's likely to run.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well i have 230v power supply written over its back then how much watt does it support.*


----------



## spikygv (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think u're talking about the input AC voltage . . neway , 230W will not be enough .. get a better one. i think a zebronics 500W pure platinum - 2k should do.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well i have vip 300w max output smps.

is there any graphics card that will support it. *


----------



## entrana (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think the 8400 series might work


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^8400 cards might work but spending money on that card is like throwing money into the fire


----------



## entrana (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey im not asking for it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zyberboy said:


> ^8600gt at 5.5k


512 mb?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



entrana said:


> i think the 8400 series might work



*what about 8600gt someone told 8600gt will work fine.

moreover 8500gt require 350w.will it work??

and how much does 7300 or 6600 gt require.*


----------



## arun_cool (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^better buy a cheap 400W smps for 400 bucks.....


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well can anyone please give me the correct and exact info about which graphics card will work in my system normally.
you can post about ati cards also.

and will 7300 gt work fine.

please please do reply.

i dont want to upgrade my smps now.*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

POV 8600GT 1GB DDR2 Rs. 6050
XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Rs. 6150
POV 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Rs. 5550

which is the best?(VFM/Performance)


----------



## hellgate (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> POV 8600GT 1GB DDR2 Rs. 6050
> XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Rs. 6150
> POV 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Rs. 5550
> 
> which is the best?(VFM/Performance)


 
get a 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 instead.
i dont think 8600GT will ever use the 512MB/1GB frame buffer.so it makes no sense in buying one that too when it has slower memory (DDR2).


----------



## nvidia (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> POV 8600GT 1GB DDR2 Rs. 6050
> XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Rs. 6150
> POV 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Rs. 5550
> 
> which is the best?(VFM/Performance)


If you want to play games at very high resolutions like 1440*1280or more, youll need more memory.
But 8600GT just doesnt have the power to give more FPS at that resolution in games like Crysis. 
AFAIK, 256MB is good enuf, but if you get DDR3 512MB card, then you can buy that.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I use a 400 W SMPS for my Config in Sig, It works like charm.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Do you use some branded SMPS?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tech_Wiz said:


> I use a 400 W SMPS for my Config in Sig, It works like charm.



*as i have already mentioned i have a vip 300w smps. and 8500gt requires 350w smps.will it work properly.*


----------



## spikygv (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i doubt it. . ur smps may be rated at 300W , but its efficiancy will be 60-70% . .


----------



## nvidia (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *as i have already mentioned i have a vip 300w smps. and 8500gt requires 350w smps.will it work properly.*


it definitely work. Yours is rated 300W and it requires 350W. Moreover your SMPS will not give all that 300W power..
Btw, why do you want to buy 8500GT???
Its a complete waste of money even if you are a casual gamer.
If you have a low budget then get a 2nd hand 8600GT. But stay away from 8500 cards...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia8800 said:


> it definitely work.



wont or will.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> wont or will.


Sorry... I mean to say it wont work...


----------



## slyfox (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanted to buy a graphics card. to tell you i m not a big gamer but will love to play games like hl2, fear, aoe3 etc. i was considering the geforce 6600gt based card. shud i be going for agp version of pcie version. i mean is thr a noticeable diff. b/w the two. also  the 128mb gddr3 and 256mb ddr2 is cr8ing confusion. can sum1 quote the prices the cards.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

definetly go for PCI-E if ur mobo supports it...i'd suggest 256mb gddr2

also, i'd suggest u go for some other chipset instead of 6600


----------



## entrana (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



slyfox said:


> i wanted to buy a graphics card. to tell you i m not a big gamer but will love to play games like hl2, fear, aoe3 etc. i was considering the geforce 6600gt based card. shud i be going for agp version of pcie version. i mean is thr a noticeable diff. b/w the two. also  the 128mb gddr3 and 256mb ddr2 is cr8ing confusion. can sum1 quote the prices the cards.


go for the 8 series if u have pcie supprot. check theitwares.com for prices


----------



## slyfox (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hv got pcie support but my budget is ~5k(not more). that is why i ws considering 6 series.
it wares doesnt list ne 6 series card price


----------



## entrana (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude 6 series is almost obsolete. and with 5k u can try to find the 8600gt. if not 8500gt. and for 3k u can get 8400. why the hell did u even think of the 6 series. there is a reason they arent listed anywhere.


----------



## slyfox (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i chkd itwares n found xfx 8600gt @ rs 5100 (256 mb ddr3) wheras the others were costlier. is thr some problem in xfx 8600gt. i came across a post where sum1 wrote that this xfx card has heating problems.

btw ne ati card ~5k which can be considered over 8600gt??


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*is there any good ati cards that could perform equivalent to 7600gt and also consumes less power i mean psu requirement low.

if there is. then  can you please kindly post its details.

what will be its price.*


----------



## entrana (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



slyfox said:


> i chkd itwares n found xfx 8600gt @ rs 5100 (256 mb ddr3) wheras the others were costlier. is thr some problem in xfx 8600gt. i came across a post where sum1 wrote that this xfx card has heating problems.
> 
> btw ne ati card ~5k which can be considered over 8600gt??


dont worry this card is fine .

to quan chi
usually ati card consume much power( i used ati gpu some time ago) and why do u even bother for a ati alternative? just get 7600gt


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*



			entrana
		
Click to expand...

just inquiring.as i have heard ati's cards are cheaper than nvidia's.*


----------



## entrana (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well not in india theyre not. and id suggest stay away from the 7xxx series. its the dawn of the 8 series!!! get a 8600gt instead of a 7600gt.


----------



## slyfox (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia8800 said:


> Why are you saying to stay away from XFX?





sagargv said:


> not to stay away from xfx .. stay away from xfx 8600GT . .a model commonly available has heating issues .. for any other gpu , i too vote for xfx . for 8600 avoid xfx . thats my opinion. thats all . by all means take the xfx 8600 , but u're in trouble if it has heating issue.



this was the post i was referring to........


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



entrana said:


> well not in india theyre not. and id suggest stay away from the 7xxx series. its the dawn of the 8 series!!! get a 8600gt instead of a 7600gt.


 
8 series true.....still those who tight on pockets can get 76gt too...max 5-7fps diff in games between these 2.
added bonus in 86gt is jus dx10 support...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well when installing a graphics card is it required to uninstall the onboard graphics driver if you have any.*


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *well when installing a graphics card is it required to uninstall the onboard graphics driver if you have any.*



YES .... the proper procedure is 
1. Uninstall the onboard grfx driver.
2. Shut down the PC.
3. Open cabinet and install new GRFX CARD.
4. Boot up the pc and install new drivers.


----------



## vps85 (Jan 31, 2008)

*XFX 8600 256MB GDDR3 or 512 MB GDDR2?*

Hi ,

Which is best . 256 mb ddr3 or 512 mb dd2 8600GT of XFX..

and what the cost?

Im planning for 2GB of ddr2 ram @ 667mhz so which shud i go?


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

256mb gddr3 is better. price around 5k.

for ram , i think u can go4 transcend.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how is *GeCube*              RX3870XT             512 MB DDR4             Rs. 14400compared to XFX 8600GT and XFX 8800GT ?
I am asking because I saw that it has GDDR4 RAM.
also please tell me something about* Sapphire* *HD 2600XT*             256MB DDR4             Rs.7100


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2600xt at 7.1k - terrible buy . .offers marginal performance improvement over 8600GT available at 5k

3870xt at 14.4k is a pretty good deal . but it still is just behind 8800GT . find the prices of 8800GT as well .if thats also at 14k , 8800GT is better. but however if u intend to use the card for 2 yrs 3870 will be a better choice as it supports dx10.1

and how can you possibly compare 8600GT and 3870 ? 
different cards of nearly same price are compared. otherwise , we see if the price difference is worth the performance the costlier one offers.

3870 is 3 to 4 times better than the 8600GT . its worth the price difference . so f u have the money get the 3870 .


----------



## quan chi (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*guys i have another question well i have seen a guy in another forum asking this.

it is like this my mobo only supports ddr ram(the main ram).

now does this has to do anything with the gfx card ram.i mean can i install a gfx card with ddr2 ram as these days gfx cards has got ddr2 or more ram.*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> 2600xt at 7.1k - terrible buy . .offers marginal performance improvement over 8600GT available at 5k
> 
> 3870xt at 14.4k is a pretty good deal . but it still is just behind 8800GT . find the prices of 8800GT as well .if thats also at 14k , 8800GT is better. but however if u intend to use the card for 2 yrs 3870 will be a better choice as it supports dx10.1
> 
> ...


well, I am looking at those cards because they sport GDDR4 memory, not GDDR3 like XFX 8800GT. And yes, the DirectX 10.1 factor is important here for me. But so is OpenGL V3, when it comes, as I am a linux user, and I hardly care about windows(ecept games).

And the problem is that I am a total JackAss when it comes to ATi Cards, as I only have knowledge of nVidia cards. I hear lots about ATi's VFM, reliability, etc etc from °K£l†huzaD°, and he also tried to explain their nomenclature, but I, who struggled in the begining even with Organic Chemistry Nonmenclature  couldn't follow a thing, when it comes to comparing ATi and nVidia cards with names.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *guys i have another question well i have seen a guy in another forum asking this.
> 
> it is like this my mobo only supports ddr ram(the main ram).
> 
> now does this has to do anything with the gfx card ram.i mean can i install a gfx card with ddr2 ram as these days gfx cards has got ddr2 or more ram.*



the nature of ram in mainboard and gfx card are not at all related. a mainboard supporting ddr1 ram can support a g-card with ddr2 or gddr3 or gddr4. . there is no connection between the two . .the gfx card will use the ram present on it and the rest of ur pc will use the ram on the motherboard.



> well, I am looking at those cards because they sport GDDR4 memory, not GDDR3 like XFX 8800GT. And yes, the DirectX 10.1 factor is important here for me. But so is OpenGL V3, when it comes, as I am a linux user, and I hardly care about windows(ecept games).
> 
> And the problem is that I am a total JackAss when it comes to ATi Cards, as I only have knowledge of nVidia cards. I hear lots about ATi's VFM, reliability, etc etc from °K£l†huzaD°, and he also tried to explain their nomenclature, but I, who struggled in the begining even with Organic Chemistry Nonmenclature couldn't follow a thing, when it comes to comparing ATi and nVidia cards with names.



what makes you think that cards having gddr4 perform better than cards having gddr3 . even 8800ultra uses gddr3. 
if u're a linux user better to go4 nvidia cards. their driver support for linux is better than ati
dx10.1 is not of much importance now. and it will not gain importance surely for another year. no idea of openGL3.

as u said ati cards are more vfm . but they are ridiculously over priced in india and hence nvidia cards offer better vfm in india.


nomenclature is no big deal . .
lets take amd hd 2900xt as an example

1. the first digit starting from left( 2 in this case ) , gives the series to which the card belongs to . this will define its capabilities like dx10 or dx10.1 . which shader model version etc.. but it doesnt tell much about its performace

2.the second digit from left ( 9 in this case ) , tells whether its a low end , high end or mid end card. Usually , 
 - 1 or 2 represents onboard solution ( ex. radeon x1250 )
 - 3 or 4 represents low end solution ( ex. hd 2400xt )
 - 6 represents mid end solution ( hd2600xt )
 - 8 or 9 represnts high end solution ( hd2900xt )

3.the third digit from the left ( 0 in this case ) . this tells if its a new version made by modifying the older one . example ( x1950..compare it to x1900 )
 - 0 for older one
 - 5 for newer one


4. the suffixs are xt , le , pro , x2 etc.... this tells the performance in the same type of card. xt > pro . x2 represents double gpu card.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> the nature of ram in mainboard and gfx card are not at all related. a mainboard supporting ddr1 ram can support a g-card with ddr2 or gddr3 or gddr4. . there is no connection between the two . .the gfx card will use the ram present on it and the rest of ur pc will use the ram on the motherboard.



thank's bhai.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> the nature of ram in mainboard and gfx card are not at all related. a mainboard supporting ddr1 ram can support a g-card with ddr2 or gddr3 or gddr4. . there is no connection between the two . .the gfx card will use the ram present on it and the rest of ur pc will use the ram on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for bothering with the nomenclature. I really am grateful.
but for now, I will just wait for a good card. till then, p4@2.66 + 256mbDDR400 + intelGMA900 will do


----------



## HellKing (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hii guyzz!!!!

Mom finally agreed to get me a gfx card in the 6000-7000 range. So I'm thinking of getting a Zebronics 8600GT gfx card! The 512 MB version costs around 5200/-. What are your opinions??

My rig is :
Pentium D 2.66GHz
1GB Kingston RAM
D945G Mobo..

and the power supply that came with ma iBall cabinet (probably 400W)

So tell me, howzz the purchase??


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> thanks for bothering with the nomenclature. I really am grateful.
> but for now, I will just wait for a good card. till then, p4@2.66 + 256mbDDR400 + intelGMA900 will do



you're welcome . i too had gma 900. then changed mobo to d101 and onboard is x200 , pretty good compared to intel 915 and 945...ur sig is pretty cool...



HellKing said:


> Hii guyzz!!!!
> 
> Mom finally agreed to get me a gfx card in the 6000-7000 range. So I'm thinking of getting a Zebronics 8600GT gfx card! The 512 MB version costs around 5200/-. What are your opinions??
> 
> ...



i think u're referring to zebronics 512mb ddr2 8600GT.  no , its not the card of choice for your price. 256mb gddr3 performs better than 512mb ddr2...
get galaxy OR point of view 256mb gddr3 8600GT for 5.5k. i think ur psu(the one with ur cabby) should suffice. but if ur budget permits , get a zebronics pure platinum 400W/500W ( around 1.5k ) . this will allow more stable OCing of the card.

and oh yeah , i almost forgot to mention . for 8600GT , i recommend you to avoid XFX. the market is flooded with udf7 versions of the xfx 8600gt which has severe overheating issues . if u can get xfx 8600GT udd3 or use3 models , then get it. otherwise stick to POV/galaxy.


----------



## HellKing (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okay..

Then I'll try for Galaxy 256MB 8600GT..

Anything from the ATI stable of dx10 in my price range??


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

amd radeon hd 2600xt - 7.1k but it performs nearly same as 8600GT which is at 5k .. so go4 geforce 8600GT.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



HellKing said:


> Okay..
> 
> Then I'll try for Galaxy 256MB 8600GT..
> 
> Anything from the ATI stable of dx10 in my price range??




get galaxy oc edition .. for 8600gt 256mb is enough .. no need for 512 mb .. used it ..overclocks very well and performance is pretty good ..

and forget abt dx10 gaming using these mid range cards ..


----------



## warfreak (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a question guys. Is there any point in buying the 512 mb version of 8600 GT DDR3 ? It costs at around Rs.7500 I think. What is the performance gain compared to the 256MB version?

If it is significant then should I go for it? Or should I  extend my budget to Rs.14000 and  get a  8800GT instead ?


----------



## entrana (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

of course u should get a 8800gt. in fact if u take a 8600gt instead of a 8800gt u will be an idiot seriously


----------



## spikygv (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think a 512mb gddr3 for 8600GT will improve performace all that much because 512mb comes in handy at high res and 8600 cant render fast enough to run games at high res . so a 256 mb should do . instead of 512mb 8600 , at 8k a 7900GS will be a much better option.


----------



## entrana (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^dont listen to sagargv when u can buy a 8800gt do it!!


----------



## warfreak (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for your opinion guys. I think I'll have to push my budget to double to get a 8800GT. Now I have Rs.15000 to spare(I was saving that for an external hard disk,but what the heck!). Which brand should I go for?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS EN8800 GT or XFX 8800 GT


----------



## spikygv (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



entrana said:


> ^^dont listen to sagargv when u can buy a 8800gt do it!!


i'm sorry i thought i was referring to hellgate. .

i think i'm misunderstood. i think 8800GT(14k) > 7900GS(8k) > 8600GT(5k) . .
choose whatever comes into ur budget .. and dont forget about the smps.
instead of 8600GTS , get the 7900GS which happens to fall to the same budget is what i recommend.
and in my opinion 8600GT 512mb ddr3 at 7.5k isnt a great deal and it is wiser to go for 7900GS.

i think there is nothing wrong with the order i wrote .i would be grateful if you could correct me if i'm mistaken.



warfreak said:


> Thanks for your opinion guys. I think I'll have to push my budget to double to get a 8800GT. Now I have Rs.15000 to spare(I was saving that for an external hard disk,but what the heck!). Which brand should I go for?



for 15k , get the 8800GT + cooler master 600W or corsair 450W smps ( 3.5k )
most people owning xfx 8800GT seem to be satisfied. i dont know about asus 8800GT.but i think its safe to go for xfx 8800GT.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asus EN8800gt has a custom Temp sensor on the PCB so the only software to monitor its temp is ASUS smart doctor(latest beta).
Earlier versions had overheating issues so asus changed the cooler to a dual slot one 
Remeber when u buy an asus en8800gt make sure its with the dual slot cooler
By the way my bro's XFX 8800GT runs ultra cool.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
whats the temp??
my 8800 GTS 512 MB G92 runs at 55-60 C


----------



## warfreak (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the information guys. So ASUS EN8800GT it is.
One last request:-Can I have the performance benchmarks of Oblivion, Unreal Tournament 3,Crysis and Call Of Duty 4 for the above graphics card? Just to convince myself that it would be a good buy.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> whats the temp??
> my 8800 GTS 512 MB G92 runs at 55-60 C


Idle-38C,100% load-54C(rivatuner)



warfreak said:


> Thanks for the information guys. So ASUS EN8800GT it is.
> One last request:-Can I have the performance benchmarks of Oblivion, Unreal Tournament 3,Crysis and Call Of Duty 4 for the above graphics card? Just to convince myself that it would be a good buy.


Head to www.guru3D.com for reviews.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
now thats what is called 'cooool'.
BTW when is 3870 X2 coming to India.im planning to buy one


----------



## entrana (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

apne system se shanti nahin mila kya?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

apne liye nahi bro ke liye!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> BTW when is 3870 X2 coming to India.im planning to buy one


When will it come?
Any idea bout the cost?


----------



## entrana (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

should be around 30k


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
no 20k max


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about the 9 series cards?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
in Feb!!


----------



## entrana (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

jesus is everyone that stupid. NO BLOODY 9 CARDS OUT YET !! LET IT COME OUT!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I know its not out yet!
Just tell me the approx price of the mid range cards in 9 series...


----------



## spikygv (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

10-12k


----------



## entrana (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how the hell can u assume the price of something which isnt out yet. let it come out then ask all the prices you want.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Once its out we can find the prices ourselves.
I asked if you have any idea bout it...


----------



## spikygv (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hahaha. nvidia's mid range cards at the time of introduction have been priced around 10k in india(for the past 3 series ) . since 9600GT is expected to be the next mid range card, i ventured a guess about its price. thats all !! i aint seeing the future ok. .LOL


----------



## sonu1983 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys my gigabyte 8800GT is runnin high...idle 56 with 50% fan speed..load 72 with 90% fan speed..am worried .. is the temp too high..if yes..should i go for a cooler?n which 1?


----------



## Ambar (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sonu1983 said:


> guys my gigabyte 8800GT is runnin high...idle 56 with 50% fan speed..load 72 with 90% fan speed..am worried .. is the temp too high..if yes..should i go for a cooler?n which 1?



dood ur 8800 gt is very much runnin cool....my roomies 8800gt alpha dog runs at idle- 65-69 and load- 85-90 :O...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 8800GT has slightly bigger fan so itll be cooler than other having reference design, But custom cooler like Asus can do better nd even better if its dual slot
 one.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I doubt that..head on to guru3d and look for ECS 8800GT dual turbo edition and you'll laugh.
My 8800GT runs at 34-38C idle and 52-54C load.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thats soo cool!
My 8600GT runs at 70+C under load


----------



## spikygv (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ hahahaha . u shud be happy that ur xfx 8600GT is running around 70+c .. mine runs around 90C LOL.. .


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^90? 
The maximum i have seen is 82C. But i think my card would touch the 90C mark if i didnt have the 2 extra fans near the graphics card in the cabinet


----------



## zeest (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please tell me the exact model number of XFX 8600GT graphics card that doesn't have heating problems? I want to buy one in a few days.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think the udd3 has no heating problems and i believe this model is not widely available in India. You can get the Asus EN8600GT which will cost a little more but has better cooling... It will be good for overclocking


----------



## zeest (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It is very expensive. I asked itwares guy. He says that asus en8600gt is at 7k. Please make it sure whats the correct model of the card. I think u r not sure.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ why are u so fidgety . LOL .u cud have gone with harvik's card , but i suppose he gave it to sabertoothe .. and ne reason why u want to cling to XFX no matter what and y are u against galaxy so much ?

i got my card from a local vendor . he first gave the galaxy card , but i refused and insisted that he bring me a XFX card and i regret that choice i made. you can ask other memebers abt the galaxy / POV cards , i'm sure u'll get positive response.

regarding the models of XFX having no overheating issue , the model than nvidia8800 suggested is rite . it doesnt have heating issues but retails at 7.5k i hear . go back a few pages in this thread and u'll find out abt it. u'll be hard pressed to find that model . it'll be easier to buy asus as its in the same price range. if u dont have that much budget , get galaxy / POV.

if u are willing to spend around 7.5k , i would recommend xfx 7900GS . but i think some other memebers here may disagree with me.you'll have to ask the opinions of others . but u can aswell forget getting a xfx 8600GT for 5k which has no heating issues.


----------



## zeest (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok. Thanks sagargv. I think u r right. I will buy some other card. I don't want the same thing that happened to u also happen to me as well. But i was insistin on XFX because i can get the replaced in my own city because the rashi office is nearby whereas the galaxy or other cards need to be replaced from other cities. Thats why. Anyways thanks.


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zeest said:


> It is very expensive. I asked itwares guy. He says that asus en8600gt is at 7k. Please make it sure whats the correct model of the card. I think u r not sure.



galaxy 8600gt oc model is good too ..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is galaxy a good brand? Is it reliable and what about the customer service?


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

very good brand . i have used 8600gt oc model from galaxy .. came with cooler master heatsink installed .. performance was very good for a 8600gt ..also it overclocked very well upto 720/920 on core/ memory respectively ..

xfx is overpriced here in india.. also they dont put good heatsinks over their cards ..my 6600gt agp had a aluminum one whereas big gave a solid copper heatsink on 6600gt models ...

if ur looking for 8600gt i would go for galaxy ..no idea abt after sales service though. 

also xfx is handled by rashi here in mumbai ..i have seen how these guys work at their ..really poor service ..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^How much did you pay for your Galaxy 8600GT?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't go for XFX 8600GT(s) as far as i have discussed with XFX technicians they say that models vary only by packaging.The XFX live and ticket help is pathetic but yet i often go there for suggestions to problems.My new 8800GT YDF7 isn't even listed there for registration.The guy told me that 8800GT plain models with different model no.s differ in packaging.Stay away from POV,chaintech,MSI.Currently the best brand for 8600GT available in India is Asus and Galaxy,there might be other which i don't not know.
Palit would have been very good if only tirupati imported their GFX cards.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zeest said:


> Ok. Thanks sagargv. I think u r right. I will buy some other card. I don't want the same thing that happened to u also happen to me as well. But i was insistin on XFX because i can get the replaced in my own city because the rashi office is nearby whereas the galaxy or other cards need to be replaced from other cities. Thats why. Anyways thanks.



u r welcome . getting xfx coz u can get it easily replaced is not a good idea. chances are high that the replacement card also has overheating probs.

PS
Ah , u already have proof that galaxy 8600 is good.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Harvik780
u can easily register XFX products by mailing to customer service nd theyll do it for u. Most of the odels coming to India are not listed there in registration pages.


----------



## Shloeb (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it wise to buy an 8 series card right now? As the 9 series cards are going to be released so i think there will be price cut in the prices of the cards. What do u think?
* When will the 9 series cards will release? I know its Feb. But at the end of feb or at the mid? *


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maverick340 recently bought an MSI 8600GT for 5.1k from SMC intl....its fanless with a massive heatsink...i guess its one of the cheapest 8600GT gfx cards available....how's MSI's rep with the 8600GT?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Does it run cooler than 70C?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes it does run around 62-64 at max load.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can i get my 8600GT replaced with a newer model which has no heating issues?


----------



## entrana (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you cant get it replaced buddy


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I have XFX 8600GT provided by Rashi... Do i have to pay them extra for getting this replaced?


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia8800 - i paid 6.8k for 256mb one back in july .. no idea abt its latest price ? should be 5k or even less ..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I have 8600GT  
Im asking if i have to pay anything extra to get it replaced...


----------



## entrana (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u cant get it replaced unless it breaks or smething which is covered in the warranty. then it can get replaced.whats wrong with ur version does it overheat? and if it breaks due to overheating im sure warranty covers that


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah... It runs at almost 82C under load sometimes..
I cant even Overclock at these temperatures...


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys .........
I have the following config ...

AMD X2 3600+
512 X 2 667 dual channel
zebby 8600 GT Stock
Asus M2NPV-VM
160 GB Sata II

 I want to ask that at what settings i can play CRYSIS on my pc so that it wont lag ....
I play at 1024 x 768 (17" CRT) and want the best possible settings for eyecandy-performance. 

Thanx in advance.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^You can play the game at Medium Settings(if you are on Xp that is... )


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia8800 said:


> ^^You can play the game at Medium Settings(if you are on Xp that is... )



yes i am on xp .... but some one on this forum (named Jill Davis) is playing the game on high settings (1280 x 1024) with only shadows and postprocessing to low on his Pentium D, 1 gig, and 8600gt. and he told me to talk to you (i.e. nvidia8800) for playing it on high settings ...........????


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can play the game at high settings with Post-Processing and Shadows set to low..
Since you have a less powerful CPU, i think you wont get good FPS at this settings... I get just around 15-30FPS in Crysis with my AMD 6000+ processor...


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm correct me if i am wrong ... but i think CPU is nt a bottleneck at low resolution (like 1024 x 768) ..........?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm not sure about that.... Why dont you install the game and try it out?!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup, at full load, ie 1280*1024 on an 8600GT, the gpu is highly bottleneck. And install the driver which says has best performance in Crysis. Drivers do matter. And u can manually edit the config file to tweak the gfx for better performance.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I think 169.09 is the best driver for Crysis.. Correct me if im wrong..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup, me too thinks its best....nd the info file also says that crysis performance increased. 
And dun forget to install the 1.1 patch for Crysis.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ahem...171.16


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which driver version for 8600 gt 256 DDR3 for crysis ... as many drivers are optimised for 88XX series cards ......? and will 1.1 patch help on 8600 GT ? and will it replace the EXE file   

PS .. currently i am using 163.2xxx sumthing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
first get the 169.09 driver.its excellent or the leaked 171.xx drivers!!
1.1 patch will definately help.
yes it does replace the exe file but the 'other exe' provided in the dvd will also work


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Will 1.1 patch increase performance?


----------



## entrana (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it shud increase performance just download it only 130mb


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Shloeb said:


> Is it wise to buy an 8 series card right now? As the 9 series cards are going to be released so i think there will be price cut in the prices of the cards. What do u think?
> * When will the 9 series cards will release? I know its Feb. But at the end of feb or at the mid? *



nice thought .. anyone comfirm this,
as in it does make it cheaper if its true


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia8800 said:


> ^^
> Will 1.1 patch increase performance?


yeah it does


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is de diff in performance in 8600gt and 8600gts???
which brand to go 4?


----------



## spikygv (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GTS is practically an OCed version of the GT .. not good vfm . .8600GT is better VFM...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you have a high budget then 8800GT is a good card with very good VFM


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hav a budget of <8000, so goin 4 8600gt, Can u plez suggest which brand 2 go 4, i hav heard xfx has some probs!!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes XFX has some heating issues in some older models... You can get the Asus 8600GT (I think its called EN8600GT) which has better cooling and is better if you want to OC your card...


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont plan 2 OC my graphics card. and will u plez help me with de cooling solution... will puttin more fans be enough??? i need help here as i hav no idea bout it


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys do look at this-Single GPU better than Multi


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankushkool said:


> i dont plan 2 OC my graphics card. and will u plez help me with de cooling solution... will puttin more fans be enough??? i need help here as i hav no idea bout it


I think its better if you take ASUS. But if you want XFX, then make sure you take the model which has no heating issues. But the newer model is not available in India widely AFAIK.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i bought the xfx8800gt 512mb vanilla on new year. no heating problems and u dont need any additional cooling solutions other then a 80mm fan in ur system. 

and anyways now u can only get the newest alpha dog editions only which has a bigger fan then the older model. i ordered the older model but got the alpha dog edition. and in alpha dog edition the only difference is in the heatsink/fan design. 

u can get it without worry.


----------



## zeest (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> s it wise to buy an 8 series card right now? As the 9 series cards are going to be released so i think there will be price cut in the prices of the cards. What do u think?
> * When will the 9 series cards will release? I know its Feb. But at the end of feb or at the mid?*


Does anybody know abt this?


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any other brand except for asus & xfx for 8600gt???


----------



## spikygv (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

galaxy . avoid XFX only for 8600 . .for other models , xfx is the way to go.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it true that *Galaxy-8600GT (256MB-DDR3)* has a Coolmaster Heatsink & Fan?  Isnt this better in that case??

and 

Which one of Asus available in Indian Market?
so many ASUS 8600GT *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=514


----------



## xbonez (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankushkool said:


> any other brand except for asus & xfx for 8600gt???



MSI 8600GT....fanless....just has a large heatsink and copper pipes....5.1k, SMC Intl. Delhi


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> MSI 8600GT....fanless....just has a large heatsink and copper pipes....5.1k, SMC Intl. Delhi



does this provide better cooling than others (asus & galaxy)?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Asus provides the best cooling solution among 8600GT. But if can get one of the newer models of XFX without heating issues then you can buy that.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankushkool said:


> does this provide better cooling than others (asus & galaxy)?



since u won't be oc'ing (as u said). it provides more than enough cooling...even if u do decide to do a bit of oc'ing, it can handle it....no major oc'ing though


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't buy a fanless graphics card as they are not so good at cooling also fanless doesn't hold much for overclocking!


----------



## rollcage (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rollcage said:


> Is it true that *Galaxy-8600GT (256MB-DDR3)* has a Coolmaster Heatsink & Fan?  Isnt this better in that case??
> 
> and
> 
> ...



????????


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Doesn't matter whether it is cooler master, Zalman, Thermaltake etc.
The thing that matters is material used. And if u see the Copper heatsink...it should be the best!


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ so which one is good? I mean model n brand

and

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=514

Why so many ASUS 8600GT


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Any one with a fan!


----------



## rollcage (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^^^ Any one with a fan!


 You saying all are same .. then whats the diff. why they comeup with so many versions / make us fool or wat


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its the cooler dude! It should be a copper cooler with large fins. Asus uses larger fins thats why its cooling is better!


----------



## rollcage (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Its the cooler dude! It should be a copper cooler with large fins. Asus uses larger fins thats why its cooling is better!


Ya I got what you saying .. that the good copper heatsink and fan from asus is better .. done ok 

 but buddy .. i am asking just for the knowledge sake ..

 whats the difference between these.. 

*EN8600GT/HTDP/256M*

*EN8600GT/HTDI/256M*

*EN8600GT OC GEAR/HTDP/256M*

*EN8600GT TOP/HTDP/256M*

*EN8600GTS SILENT/HTDP/256M*

*EN8600GT SILENT/HTDP/256M*

*EN8600GTS/G/HTDP/256M*

*EN8600GT/2DHT/256M*

*EN8600GTS/HTDP/256M*



Not joking man
 .. I seriously want to know, 
why the difference. 
and not everyone commenting on this.. 
dont we here to share knowledge
 and this thing is not there on google either


----------



## devips (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What do you think of ATI RADEON x1950 HD card? does it perform well? How does it compare with NVIDIA 8600 GT cards?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Compare the specs dude.
Look out for the more:
1. Core clock (Engine Clock).
2. Memory Clock.
- *EN8600GT/HTDP/256M* : 14°c cooler than reference design boards!!! - Runs cooler than others.
- *EN8600GT/HTDI/256M* : Comes with HDMI adapter!!
- *EN8600GT TOP/HTDP/256M* - Overclocked Edition - gives better performance.
- *EN8600GT OC GEAR/HTDP/256M* : U can manually overclock this card with just a spin of of a knob!

Every card has its own advantage. U have to choose which suits you the best.
If i was in your place i would have picked either *EN8600GT/HTDP/256M *or *EN8600GT TOP/HTDP/256M.*



devips said:


> What do you think of ATI RADEON x1950 HD card? does it perform well? How does it compare with NVIDIA 8600 GT cards?



X1950 is a great card and when compared with 8600GT, well X1950 is a better performer!
8600GT = Dx10, SM=4.0
X1950  = Dx 9.0C, SM=3.0

X1950 eats more power so it require external power!
8600GT requires less power so it draws power from PCI-E slot!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



devips said:


> What do you think of ATI RADEON x1950 HD card? does it perform well? How does it compare with NVIDIA 8600 GT cards?


Its an old card without DX10 support. Even the 8600GT is outdated now... And ATI has already released DX10.1 cards.. Its pointless in buying this card IMO.


----------



## devips (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Keith, and Nvidia8800. Do Ati have any sub-Rs 10000 DX10 compliant card? In case I go for Calibre P60 card, will that be a poor choice compared to Ati x1950?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI  RX3850PRO costs approx 12k.
It performs better than the 8600GT. But not as good as the 8800GT AFAIK. and it supports DX 10.1


----------



## spikygv (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think 3850 is a terrible buy at 12k . might as well spend 2k more to get the 8800GT


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah.. But if you are on a tight budget and cant spend 2k more, then theres nothing wrong with the card..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys for 12500/- u can get an *overclocked MSI 8800GT* *512*!


----------



## spikygv (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if thats the case , mostly 9600GT wont stand a chance. .


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Once 9600GT is released, the price of 8800GT might come down to 10k or less...


----------



## zeest (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ +1. I am also waiting for a 9600GT. Thats why my upgrade is also at wait.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI ATI HD 3850 512MB OC one costs just 10.4k. And this 512 MB one perform close to HD 3870 512.

And HD 3850 256 is around 9k.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

pretty good. . .so a 9600GT vs. 3850 to go . i think 9600 will win marginally. .


----------



## devips (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> MSI ATI HD 3850 512MB OC one costs just 10.4k. And this 512 MB one perform close to HD 3870 512.
> 
> And HD 3850 256 is around 9k.



How does HD 3850 compare with 8800 GT?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800 GT outperforms than 3870!
But 8800 GT will be a better choice than 9600 GT.
9600 GT is replacing 8600GT but with 256 Bit option.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

true if 8800GT and 9600GT are priced approx same. . but if the 9600GT is priced at 9k , it will be a better choice. . but never the less , its a really good mid range card.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its supposed to come at less than 9K. Because 8800GT will also face price cut after sometime. 
So i believe 8800 GT should come around 10K and at this price point the 8800 GT is a better choice but one has wait for the benchmarks!


----------



## dhanusaud (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hellor Guys,

One simple question. I have ASRock 775i45GV motherboard & planning to purchase a graphics card, which would run microsoft windows vista as well as some games. By the way I have purchased XFX 7300GT 512MB but it is in 16x, which motherborad I have doesn't support instead it supports 4x/8x graphics card. Could anybody plz help to choose the right Graphics Card?

Becoz I hv already loosed 4k in XFX 7300GT.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wats ur budget ? if u can get radeon hd 2600xt , its pretty good.


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=5071

Have

*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=5071

Have a look. So finally 9600 GT is coming out by Feb end. Price seems to be more or less economical.


----------



## dhanusaud (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> wats ur budget ? if u can get radeon hd 2600xt , its pretty good.


 
Budget, no problem.
I just want to buy AGP card which could be capable to enable vista aero features. As my motherboard is Intel 845 from ASRock running Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.0 Ghz, 1GB of RAM, 160GB of HDD.

For more information please click this link *www.asrock.com/mb/vga.asp?Model=775i45GV and verify the best model listed there, as my motherboard is not compatible with 16x interface.


----------



## entrana (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

to be honest i doubt there is any agp that supports aero


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I think the FX series cards(which are AGP) is supported by AERO.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have an MSI RS480 mobo with a PCI-X slot.. can u suggest me an *ATI* gfx card for 5000?


----------



## zeest (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes. FX cards are definitely supported by AERO.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jack_the_ripper said:


> i have an MSI RS480 mobo with a PCI-X slot.. can u suggest me an *ATI* gfx card for 5000?



HD2600XT 256MB DDR3!
or 
Wait for official launch of HD3650XT!


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PLEZ HELP!!! i m soo confused!!!

i hav to buy mobo+processor+graphics... my budget is <20000/-

now i decided 2 compromise on mobo+processor 4 a better graphics card... but then thought as i am not a hardcore gamer... i sud be ok with 8600GT.
i still had a serious  battle goin on in my head weather 2 go 4 8600gt 7 good mobo+pro... or 2 compromise on it n go 4 8800gt 
AND NOW!!! here comes 9600GT??? HELPPPPP

here is what i had shortlisted...

MOBO:
XFX 630i - 7150
XFX n force 650i ultra
Asus P5N-E SLI/P5N32
XFX nvidia 680i LT SLI
MSI P35 Neo/platinum
MSI P6N SLI


PROC:
C2D E4400
C2D E6750
*all other C2D between are discontinued

GRAPHICS CARD:
Asus EN8600GT
XFX 8800GT
and now 9600GT
*anyone thinks i sud go 4 ATI???

PHEW!!!

NOW ppl... i need serious helppppppppppppppppp


----------



## spikygv (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

stop double posting


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry dude it was kindda urgent


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think its wise if you wait until the 9series cards come and then get a 8800GT. It should come down to 10k or less..


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but 9600 will support DX10.1... and de performance will be at par with 8800GT
isnt it better 2 go 4 it if its around 9000/-


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^*IF* its cheaper then i think you can go with it... But you have to wait to see how it actually performs... I dont think its better than 8800GT


----------



## zeest (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No, it performs equal to 8800GS. 8800GT is a step ahead of 9600GT. 9600GT will cost arnd 10k approx. Wait till 21st FEB when its released.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude! We can understand ur problem but stop yelling!
Ok here waht should be the perfect rig for u:

1. MSI 8800GT OC = 12500/-
2. MSI K9AGM3-F=  2800/-
3. AMD X2 4800+ = 4200/-

Guys Bad NEWS: 
Check *technewstime.com/hardware-news/9600gt-recalled-9800x2-delayed


----------



## monkey (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankushkool said:


> but 9600 will support DX10.1... and de performance will be at par with 8800GT
> isnt it better 2 go 4 it if its around 9000/-



Chip guys have received the test sample of 9600GT from NVidia. They say that its gonna cost around 10k and will NOT support DX10.1.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

WILL NOT!!!!!!! are ya sure?
Then whats da diff in that nd 8800GT?
its sure a mistake from dat guys[chip]


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Go for ATi's 3550 instead, as they offer similar performance at lower price. From what I know, 3550 equals or beats 8600GT X2 SLi.
> 
> And yea, it costs only Rs. 6k max.



is it better 2 go for ATI's 3550 insted of 8600GT?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 3670 makes more sense as thats the one which replaces H current HD 2600XT. And HD 3670 comes with 512MB DDR3 nd more power than current HD 2600XT which performs same as 8600GT.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankushkool said:


> is it better 2 go for ATI's 3550 insted of 8600GT?


ATI 3550 is in the same level as 9600GT, and supportd directx 10.1. 3550 has even defeated 8600GT SLI.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys im looking forward in buying a new GPU ...is 8600 GT/GTS will come under 7k..if yes then will it work with Intel 915 GAG Mobo..and will all games like NFS carbon/Pro streets will they run fine with this card...it has a PCI Ex x16 slot ..

any other GPU suggestion r welcome...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prateek_san said:


> guys im looking forward in buying a new GPU ...is 8600 GT/GTS will come under 7k..if yes then will it work with Intel 915 GAG Mobo..and will all games like NFS carbon/Pro streets will they run fine with this card...it has a PCI Ex x16 slot ..
> 
> any other GPU suggestion r welcome...


ATI HD3xxx series are rather excellent today.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> ATI HD3xxx series are rather excellent today.



wat is the price range...cuz my budget is max 7 k ..............


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A 9600 GT review. Dont know if already posted anywhere in the forum.
It says G94 GPU.

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/129...ion/index.html


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Can you post the direct link to that review?


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.tweaktown.com/articles/1293

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## monkey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here is one link for 9600GT reveiew: *www.neowin.net/news/main/08/01/14/nvidia-geforce-9600gt-review


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The card is a bit noisy and hotter compared to the 8800GT. And performance is equal or a little less compared to the 8800GT


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Yes u r rite. A little performance boost over HD3870 and not too far behind from 8800GT. Who knows, if 9800GTX is priced quite high, the best choice for most of the gamers will still be 8800GT/GTS 512 MB ignoring the fact that a new GPU architecture has hit the market .


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Even the 8800GTX will be cheaper when that comes out, maybe it will cost 15-20k. So those who are having budget less than 20k can get that, and 8800GT price will surely come down to 9-10k, at that price the VFM will be very high


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> ATI HD3xxx series are rather excellent today.


so sud i prefer HD3xxx over 8600GT... which one sud i get... my buget is 6-8k


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u shud definitely prefer HD3XXX series over 8600GT.
go for HD3850 512 MB
It performs better than 8600GT as well as got DX10.1 support (Though DX 10.1 has least importance rite now)
.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats de price?

and is it possible to run 2 HD3850... togeather... like 8600 or 8800???
is that call SLI/crossfire... have no idea... plez help


----------



## spikygv (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup u can crossfire . .. but its better to buy a 3870x2 than going for 3850 crossfire.


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
But he said budget abt 20K.
The card itself costs 22.5 K, isnt it??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yes... The 3870X2 costs ~22k.
Whats your budget btw?


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually he said that his budget ~ 20K for the following :

proccy + mobo + gfx


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ankush: I recomend an intel E8400 for 8.5k as processor

then go for a HD3550 graphics card, thats equal to a 8600GT SLi, but costs only 6k, and 7k overclocked.

Remaining 5.5 k on a decent motherboard.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gautham: Is the 3550 available in India?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> @gautham: Is the 3550 available in India?


yes, but price varies a lot.(you might want to tey changing your name to nvidia9800gx2 to make it up to data )


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Lolz... 
Actually.. I had sent a PM to Asfaq first to change my name to nvida*9*800. But unfortunately he is not the admin now and he did not change my name.. Then i sent a PM to FatBeing asking to change it to nvidia... I didnt want to change my name every 6 months(that is every time a new card comes out)...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ May be u should change your name to FX5200...then u won't need to change your name because u at that time u already have become a legend!
Lolz....Just kiddin'



nvidia said:


> @gautham: Is the 3550 available in India?



Will be available after the launch of 9600GT!



MetalheadGautham said:


> @ankush: I recomend an intel E8400 for 8.5k as processor
> 
> then go for a HD3550 graphics card, thats equal to a 8600GT SLi, but costs only 6k, and 7k overclocked.
> 
> Remaining 5.5 k on a decent motherboard.



U sure about that it will perform same as 8600GT SLI....as in single card?
I think 8600GT SLI performs better than 3850!


----------



## spikygv (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

3550 ? wen did it launch . i dont see reviews on toms or xbitlabs. . cud u give a link ?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys the 9600GT is out in India...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80814


----------



## jeetest (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey i m using mercury (kobian PI845GLM ) can u [SIZE=-1]*Suggest me which graphic card  shoul i use plz help me here are some detail about my pc hey can i use nvidia 6600????

General Information :     
Manufacturer :    KOBIAN 
Product :    PI845GLM 
Version :    1.0 
Serial Number :    00000000 
Support MP :    Yes, 1 CPU(s) 
Version MPS :    1.4 

 Chassis Information :     
Manufacturer :    KOBIAN 
Type :    Desktop 
Version :    1.0 
Serial Number :    00000000 
Asset :    0123ABC 

 Sensor Information :     
Monitoring Chip :    Winbond W83637HF 

 Slots Information :     
Slot PCI :    In Use (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening 
Slot PCI :    Available (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening 
Slot PCI :    Available (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening 

 External Connectors :     
SSA SCSI :    DB25 male 

 Internal Connectors :     
USB :    Mini Centronics 

 System Configuration Options :     
Option #1 :    System Management BIOS from Atlanta 
Option #2 :    SMBIOS from AMI 

*[/SIZE]


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your motherboard has an AGP 8x slot. It will be best if you change your motherboard and processor and then get a graphics card. Getting an AGP card is pointless now...


----------



## niax (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi there all of u ppl.....

Actually i need your help and its important...
i'm having:
intel c2d@2.66ghz
1gb ddr2(2x512mb)
mobo with p35 chipset or something(4RAM slots)
400W PSU 
xfx8600GTS(675 core clock)

i'm new to this gfx cards thingy and only know to get the latest drivers from nvidia.com and run riva tuner and OC my gpu to 710MHZ(to be on the safe side) and increse the fan speed run the game and thats all...i'm not satisfied with the results and dunn where is the bottle neck

What i wanna do is:
know the upper limit of ocing for me
wha is the max safe temp for this card
how can i oc my processor give mobo doesnt support it
plus i want to inc my RAM to 2gb..is it ok if i buy a single 1gb chip
and all the possible tricks and tweaks usefull to extract the jiuce of ma rig and kindly use language a noob can understand

hope u understand my situ and frustrations..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niax said:


> i'm not satisfied with the results and dunn where is the bottle neck


If you can get additional 5-10FPS, then thats good.. You cant expect your 8600GTS to perform like 8800GT once you overclcok it.



> know the upper limit of ocing for me


There is no particular upper limit. It depends on various factors like, the cooling in your cabinet etc.



> wha is the max safe temp for this card


Upto 80C under load is ok for your graphics card


> how can i oc my processor give mobo doesnt support it


Your motherboard supports OCing AFAIK.


> plus i want to inc my RAM to 2gb..is it ok if i buy a single 1gb chip


Yes.


> hope u understand my situ and frustrations..


Over clocking requires patience.


----------



## niax (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanx for the insight.

How can i oc my processor.... i guess there is no ocing option in my bios


----------



## entrana (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think u shud or can oc ur cpu when ur bios doesnt support it


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niax said:


> Thanx for the insight.
> 
> How can i oc my processor.... i guess there is no ocing option in my bios


Youre welcome. Please mention correctly which motherboard you have... Most of the newer motherboards allow you to change atleast your FSB which will be enuf to OC your processor a little...


----------



## monkey (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey check this out: *yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=8

It looks like 9600GT has already reached 10k (or below level). Or is it that XFX thinks their 9600GT cards are worth 14k!!?? What do you say?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^XFX is somewhat overpriced. The 8800GT costs 16-18k where as MSI 8800GT costs just 12.5k.


----------



## entrana (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xfx 8800gt costs only 13k


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Are you sure about that?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its the oc versions of XFX and XXX one thats costly.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think the prices of XFX 8800GT are not updated in itwares.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, does GeForce 9 series supports DirectX 10.1?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^No.
Get ATI 3xxx series cards if you want DX 10.1.
Plannin to buy a new one? Whats your budget?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no,
none of 9 series is going to support DX10.1


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the mid-range of ATI 3xxx series out?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah...
You can get the 3850 for about 11k


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm...leave it. I have decided to buy graphics card next month along with LCD Monitor. By that time the price will be reduced & 11k is a lot to pay. I want AMD Radeon 3600 series at max.

From a consumer point of view, Direct10.1 sounds juicy & tempting, but from someone who knows the inside of Windows & DirectX 10, it is useless.

Thanx for the info.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Ure welcome
I think it will reduce to about 9k by next month.
If you can spend 12k then you can get 8800GT from MSI.
Btw, whats the main improvement in DX10.1?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Source-Wikipedia 

*Direct3D 10.1* was announced by Microsoft shortly after the release of Direct3D 10. It will be a minor update to the Direct3D 10 interface, adding features that had to be left out of the initial specification. Direct3D 10.1 sets a few more image quality standards for graphics vendors, and gives developers more control over image quality.[15] Its feature will be supported exclusively by new hardware.
The Direct3D 10.1 API will be included with Windows Vista SP1, which is currently in beta. The specification was finalized with the release of November 2007 DirectX SDK. [1] Direct3D 10.1 will be backwards compatible with Direct3D 10.0 hardware, but the new features will not be available until 10.1 compliant hardware is released. The only available Direct3D 10.1 hardware as of November 2007 is the Radeon HD 3000 series from ATI. NVIDIA will not be releasing any hardware to support Direct3D 10.1, the first GeForce 9 cards to be released will use GPUs from GeForce 8 series cards which support up to Direct3D 10.0. NVIDIA plans to go straight to Direct3D 11; but the first GPU specific to GeForce 9 series, is scheduled to be released before Direct3D 11.[16]
Direct3D 10.1 features bigger control over antialiasing (both multisampling AND supersampling with per sample shading and application control over sample position), more flexibilities to some of the existing features (cubemap arrays, independent blending modes). Direct3D 10.1 hardware must support the following features:

Mandatory 32-bit floating point filtering
Mandatory 4x anti-aliasing
Shader model 4.1


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Cool.. Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The primary improvement in DX10.1 is to further reduce the overhead of GPU & the code. It's true that pure DirectX 10.1 based games will give more performance then pure DirectX 10 games, but it will be max 5 or 10% improvement.

It makes sence for the developers to skip DX10.1 compleately.

For my own needs, a GeForce 8600GT supports DirectX 10 & OpenGL 2.0 which is good enough for my workstation needs due to which I don't want to look further. I know that Quadro is better for workstation but let Autodesk & Softimage release proper products for Windows Vista.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> From a consumer point of view, Direct10.1 sounds juicy & tempting, but from someone who knows the inside of Windows & DirectX 10, *it is useless*.


Windows or DirectX 10.1? Heh.. Kidding man.. I know im REALLY offtopic, but i JUST couldn't help myself from pulling your leg 

Sorry to disrupt the flow of this thread 

P.S.: Any provocative replies to this post will be mysteriously deleted.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

DirectX 10.1 over DirectX 10 from a consumer point of view is useless.

If you are buying a new graphics card, make sure it is DX 10.1

If you already have a DX 10 gfx card, stick to it,


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I know what you meant. Was just kidding


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Mandatory 4x anti-aliasing



Wont this affect the performance of the card?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ no ..because no game will support DX10.1,ever


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nish_higher said:


> ^ no ..because no game will support DX10.1,ever


Why not? then whats the point in having DX10.1?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Source-*forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=43500

*Cita:* August 8, 2007 
Microsoft Presents DirectX 10.1 Details at SIGGRAPH 
By Jason Cross 
discuss Discuss this now (1 posts) 
At the SIGGRAPH graphics conference, Microsoft gave a presentation detailing some of the changes coming in DirectX 10.1. Those that are interested can view the presentation slides here. The highlights are as follows: 

* DirectX 10.1 is a series of extensions to DirectX 10 
* It's supported by upcoming graphics hardware, but not current DX10 hardware 
* It requires (and will be part of) Vista Service Pack 1 

This is business as usual, as far as DirectX is concerned. DX 10.1 hardware will be backwards compatible with DirectX 10, but current DX10 hardware won't be forward compatible. So games looking to support DX 10.1 still need a DX 10 rendering path to support today's DX10 cards. Think of it like when Microsoft released DirectX 9.0c with added Shader Model 3.0 support. Also, don't worry too much about it requiring SP1 (which isn't out yet). The DX 10.1 SDK only recently was made available, and by the time supporting hardware and DX10.1 are released to end users somewhere in the first half of 2008, SP1 should be readily available. 

What are the changes? DX 10.1's goals are to offer the "complete" DX 10, giving developers better control over image quality and making mandatory some of the things that are optional in DX 10. For example, 32-bit floating point filtering is optional in DX10 (16-bit FP filtering is mandatory), but will be mandatory in DX 10.1. Also, in DX 10, the number of multisample anti-aliasing samples is optionalâ€”DX 10.1 will make 4x AA mandatory, and require two specific sample patterns. Graphics cards can offer more sample patterns, and developers can query them in their shaders. Graphics cards that are DX 10.1 compliant will have to offer programmable shader output sample masks and multisample AA depth readback. Game developers will be able to index into cube maps and perform bitwise copies from uncompressed textures to block-compressed texture formats. 
ADVERTISEMENT 

If that's a bunch of gobbledygook to you, don't sweat it. The main takeaway is this: DirectX 10.1 is a straightforward incremental update to DX 10 that forces graphics vendors to adhere to a few more set standards with regards to image quality and a couple other under-the-hood graphics features, mainly to give games more control over image quality. ​


Also Nvidia has decided to directly jump to DX 11 so it is more clear about games now (otherwise Nvidia will be doomed).


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmmm... But hows that related to this- 





> no game will support DX10.1,ever


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ consider 10.1 as a patch for dx 10 to hype gaming quality (it gives more control over image quality).its like killing the gaming industry since not many games are DX10 ones.why would games be developed for it?
Nvidia's idea of dx11 compatible card and not having dx10.1 card clearly shows no game will be developed direct x 10.1,otherwise 9 series would already have been DX 10.1 compatible


----------



## spikygv (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but if nvidia chooses to skip 10.1 and go over to 11 , i dont think any game manufacturer will release a "10.1 only" game.

and evidence so far suggests that nvidia IS doing that . 8800GT , 9600GT and the romoured 9800gx2 is also to support only dx10 . most certainly nvidia is downlaying dx10.1


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one is the best card to buy for now... if we use Single or in SLI mode... what will be the best buy


----------



## entrana (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800gt is the best budget card available  right now


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^If you have the money then 2 8800GT in SLI will be awesome... Whats your budget?


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^If you have the money then 2 8800GT in SLI will be awesome... Whats your budget?


 
which company... i can spend 50k for a combo of Mobo... processor... ram .. graphic card... and cabinet


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajayashish said:


> which company... i can spend 50k for a combo of Mobo... processor... ram .. graphic card... and cabinet


You can get the MSI 8800GT - 12k
Processor - Q6600 ~ 11k
Motherboard - some good one within 10k
Ram - 2GB - 2k

For a better suggestion, goto the "basic guide to purchase new system thread"


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just asking out of curiosity, if I want to buy a GeForce 8600GT Graphics card with 256 MB RAM, which brands & model should I go for. There will be no overclocking & hardly any gaming.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think digit once provided a review of gfx cards in which Asus 8600GT performed better than 8600GTS


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Might be a fluke!
But GTS supposed to be better than GT!


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i was wondering when 9800gtx would be release and what would be price.any news?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But even the already existing HD 3870X2 beats 9800GX2 and 9800GTX.
*sg.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=5614
and not DX 10.1 also.
And HD 3870 X2 is undergoin serious price drop now.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hoping to see some fine drivers tuning on 9800gtx to spice up the competition.i would still buy standard 9800gtx instead 9800gx2 or any other overclocked future graphic cards.
Speaking of ati cards i had never had them nor tried it.Some how the word ati looks suspense then i see amd ati together.heheh whats going on lmao... just a thought guyz


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nyways, single GPU cards are better to own than any dual GPU. im most cases dual GPU setup faces random speedups or slowdowns irrespective of v-sync or so. This stands true for both SLI and crossfire.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Might be a fluke!
> But GTS supposed to be better than GT!


not really
check October 2007 digit.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> Just asking out of curiosity, if I want to buy a GeForce 8600GT Graphics card with 256 MB RAM, which brands & model should I go for. There will be no overclocking & hardly any gaming.


evga if you could get from US of A.

anything exept XFX here in India.XFX 8600gt's sucks.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yea don't buy XFX 8600GT,9600Gt,..etc 
EVGA and ASUS both have factory overclocked cores.ASUS 8600GT costs exactly same as XFX 8600gt stock.i dont know abt EVGA


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok, I don't want overclocked versions. Asus, MSI etc are quite costly. Why not go for XFX?????

There is one card, Xpert Vision GeForce 8600GT with 512 MB DDR3 memory available for Rs 6,600. How is it?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^xfx 8600gt's have heating problems,ell other xfx are just fine.

512mb ddr3 is overkill for 8600gt so a waste of money.

get POV or any other brand man,asus and msi are damn overpriced even now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PoV 8600GT 256 MB GDDR3 is for Rs 5,900.

512 MB DDR2 cards will help in 3D studio Max compared to 256 MB DDR32


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^what!!!

i got mine for 5.2k in jan.(But it seems my mobo's pci-e slot has gone kaput and i'll have to buy another mobo to use this).


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 8600GT is really costly
xfx 8600GT new ones don't have heat issues.the older stock had it.but performance wise Asus 8600gt is better but availability is a big issue.

@GX-the 512mb one might be a DDR2 card.XFX 8600GT 512mb ddr3 costs around 7k


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> nyways, single GPU cards are better to own than any dual GPU. im most cases dual GPU setup faces random speedups or slowdowns irrespective of v-sync or so. This stands true for both SLI and crossfire.



Absolutely right but main concerning point is having a right high end smps for sli.if your pc is switched off for long days  like 15-20 days  the smps just explodes it often happens during winter season especially in india ppl with no air condition find this situation.

Again i might be wrong.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that's the price in ITWares.com


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup its DDR2 ..its no use


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

friends shud i go for 8800GT 256MB or ATI 3870 or amd 3850? i won't be getting new card for another two years so which is more good?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT 512mb . .if u're getting 3870 for a lower price , go4 it. i dont think any dx10.1 exclusive games will come . heck , we dont have dx10 only games at all.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok, I have decided to buy XFX 8600GT with 256 MB DDR3 RAM, I will inquire about the cost when buying.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> Ok, I have decided to buy XFX 8600GT with 256 MB DDR3 RAM, I will inquire about the cost when buying.


first try and see if Radeon HD 3650 is available. It has gone below the 100$ mark in the US, and I am not sure about india.

and XFX sucks. Buy ASUS 8600GT instead.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will inquire about Asus 8600GT's cost.

And plz, No AMD Graphics Cards. I am a nVidiot.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gx , u arent into serious gaming and OCing right ? the new xfx model that rashi has ( UAL3)  of xfx 8600GT doesnt heat all that much. i got that model as a replacement and it goes to a max of 76C . it comes with a square/rectangular box . the udf model which had heating probs comes with a X shaped box..

if u can get asus , well and good.  certainly its better. . .but just thot i shud tell u this piece of info.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^But i think that model is not widely available in India... Or is it?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ both Asus 8600gt and this new XFX model are available @ rashi


----------



## nvidia (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At what temp does the ASUS card run?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the silent one had some issues just like XFX 8600gt.the active cooling one is cheaper and runs cool-there's no heating issues for sure.
A review-
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1090&Itemid=1


Also check this-
*www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=637&p=0


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> 8800GT 512mb . .if u're getting 3870 for a lower price , go4 it. i dont think any dx10.1 exclusive games will come . heck , we dont have dx10 only games at all.



are u sure that no dx10.1 games are gonna come soon?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

take 2days situation as example. People already having powerful DX 9 cards like 7950GT wanna upgrade only for DX10 while their older card is still doing the job well for them.
So even if u get hands on powerful DX10 card, and when games starts releasing for 10.1, they think bout upgrading so have those extra eye candies to be rendered the way its meant to be.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah right....Whats the point of buying a high-end card if u can't get much goodies for those eyes?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



upendra_gp said:


> are u sure that no dx10.1 games are gonna come soon?



no dx10.1 exclusive games wont come. . games that use dx10.1 may come but will DEFINITELY support dx10 cards. . .heck , all dx10 games today support dx9 pathway. .so dont worry abt dx10.1

and it appears rashi ( atleast in b'lore ) has given up the udf models. they're giving 'ual' models(square shaped box )  which dont heat up so much..rashi gives replacements real fast , got my replacement in 4 days that too coz they dint have 8600 in stock ( otherwise i wud have got it then and there itself ).


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

probably dx10.1 games wont come and there's no news for that to happen either.not even a rumour.i won't advice anyone to get a new card just for the sake of 10.1..performance/value matters more.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I got 5k in my hands today & have to decide which graphics card I should buy. I am looking for a GeForce 8600GT with 256MB RAM, whether it is DD2 or DDR3

Or should I go for a Radeon 3xxx graphics card, if that is available in 5k?

Plz recommend me a brand. There will be no overclocking & the card has to be cool as in temprature. I got these models in mind..

XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 XXX . PV-T84J-UDD3, PV-T84J-UDD7 

Asus 8600GT HDMI

Xpert Vision 8600GT

Point of View 8600GT


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

asus hits the spot.

radeon 3650 i hear was released to replace 2600pro not xt . so its performance is below xt and thus below 8600GT. so get urself a 8600GT.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the cost of Asus?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think its around 7-8k .. i feel its simply not worth paying even 7k for a 860GT at this point of time. since u r not into OCing u can get xfx 8600GT for 5k. .but it does run a bit HOT. ( mine on load goes upto 78C )..


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

arey nahi yaar..its the silent version\OC version that costs  7k
stock 8600GT by asus costs the same as XFX 8600gt +/- 200-400 bucks..its much coooler and performs better than XFX.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nish, do u have any links for the Asus model u r talking about? I need to know the exect model number to order...else XFX is available here & seems like it no longer has the heating problem

So, how is Radeon 3750?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

page 51 of oct 2007 digit-
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/7599/imagexr5.th.jpg


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gx , 3750 ? u sure thats the one ? i think u're referring to the 3850 . it rocks and is around 2x performance of 8600. .


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^ ok, I was confusing with the model number. It gives 2X performance of 8600GT but also costs 2X More


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

offtopic : @gx , are u a ppg fan ? what made you choose prof utonium ( i think he's the guy ) as ur avataar ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, I like cartoons. It's not that I am a powerpuff girls fan, just that I find his character a good one so using this avtar since forever.

 Now changed to dexter


----------



## johnjjx (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^lol n i thought there was sme graphic related querries or info


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just saw the benchmarks of 9600GT, wow...it is almost double of 8600GT in performance.

So, what should I do now? Architecture wise GeForce 9600GT isn't much different from 8600GT, means features are 99.99999999% same. However, performance wise 9600GT is double of 8600GT in games.

If I buy in April end, is there any chance of 8600GT's price reducing further. Or should I wait & buy 9600GT in April? What is the cost of 9600GT right now.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

utonium seemed better to me...

for what purpose are u buying the g-card ? 9600GT wouldnt exaclty be a gr8 choice. . true its pretty good. but its prcing in india aint. a MSI 8800GT 512mb OC @ 12k is a better choice i feel.

If u're into gaming then 9600 or 8800 is a better choice compared to the 8600. can u wait ? what'll be your budget ?if its gonna be around 5k , then u might as well get the 8600 . i see no reason for a price drop of 8600.prices of 9600 and 8800 may drop but not to the range of 5k in a month or two. and needless to say a 8600 will run on any smps but a 9600 or 8800 will need atleast a CM 500/600W. .


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I m buying the graphics card for lite gaming once in a while, Photosho, Illustrator & 3Ds Max. Although a 8600GT is good enough for me, but I was thinking of waiting till april if there is a chance of price drop.

I asked for 9600gt just like that


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GX why don't you get the quadro...........I know it's hard to find but since you'll be getting the card by april end, so have a lot of time to search. Else get yourself 8600GT. No point in investing on a 9600GT since you are not into gaming.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok but since the 9600GT is out now, is the price of 8600GT expected to reduce


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes the 8600gt will be pushed to low-end category thus a price reduction is on hand.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That's all I wanted to know. I will buy the card next month.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gx: why exactly do you want to wait? It may come down after a month but at the same time, the prices of other high end cards will also come down. And their prices will further come down if ATI makes another price drop. Its pointless in waiting for anything these days... Anyway anything you buy will be outdated in less than 6 months....


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yea ..if u really want to wait-wait for 9600gt price fall


----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Why buy the 9600GT? he can get the 8800GT instead. Nobody is gonna get anything extra like DX10.1 support if they buy the 9600GT. 
Only the brand new name to show off that you have a 9 series card. 
Not worth buying it.


----------



## entrana (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you guys are forgetting an important thing. 9600gt is mid end and 8800gt is high end


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

To what extent will the 8800GT price will reduce till april. Beause i also want to buy that card and m waiting for the price drop.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT is not that bad card like we ppl make it.Asus\XFX 9600GT is a good mid range performer
DX10.1= no use at all since new games are DX10 only and will remain like that

the max 8800GT can get cheaper on april is by 1k only.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

On Paper The Radeon 36xx series looks more tempting then GeForce 8600GT. Although they both have a 128 bit wide memory bus but still, feature wise ATI looks better then nVidia. Now I am confusing my mind 

ATI Avivo is better then nVidia PureVideo feature wise.

I am going to search for some benchmarks comparing Radeon 3650 with GeForce 8600GT & 9600GT.

The only Radeon 36xx series based card I could find was *MSI R3650-MD256*. Is it available in India & what's the cost.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NVIDIA 9600GT-
*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=2491&cid=3&pg=1


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That's it, I have taken a decision. Since I will buy the card by April End, I am not going to buy a GeForce 8600GT. I will either buy a Radeon 3650 (due to much better feature set & better performance in games compared to 8600GT at the same price point) or a GeForce 9600GT with 256 MB RAM.

I have incresed my budget to 10k. I am going to buy a graphics card once only & will keep it till DirectX 11 is released, so it better be something which even if low in performance, is high in feature set. Feature wise Radeon 3650 pwns 8600GT specially in normal world usage like power consumption, Video acceleration etc.

According to newegg, the average price of a Radeon 3650 is $110, not too bad


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gx
How's the performance of ATI card in MAX.........heard that there are some driver issue regarding MAX. 
I had real problem with X1950 with viewport being corrupt and the mental ray not working properly with MAYA. But didn't have any such problem with nvidia cards. I have used 5200,5500,6600 and currently using 7950GT without any problem.
Please see if you can find answer regarding ATI and MAX/MAYA. I also want to buy HD3870 but this issue is bothering me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



john_the_ultimate said:


> @gx
> How's the performance of ATI card in MAX.........heard that there are some driver issue regarding MAX.
> I had real problem with X1950 with viewport being corrupt and the mental ray not working properly with MAYA. But didn't have any such problem with nvidia cards. I have used 5200,5500,6600 and currently using 7950GT without any problem.
> Please see if you can find answer regarding ATI and MAX/MAYA. I also want to buy HD3870 but this issue is bothering me.


 
Ya, ATI card did had trouble with viewport of 3ds Max etc, that even I know but I have used a Radeon 2600HD in 3ds Max & there were no troubles in DirectX 10 mode with it. I am assuming there won't be a trouble with Radeon 3650 too....but still, let's just search on google.

If GeForce 9600GT comes for Rs 10k by April end then I am buying that instead. It's all about VFM


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?t=32073
Date-26feb
a 512mb 9600GT by ASus is expected to cost 12k.this card has the best cooler and performs better than XFX\EVGA reference cards


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why is it so hard to take a decision to buy a graphics card? 

Since my budget is Rs 10k, I am comparing GeForce 9600GT & Radeon 3650 feature wise. They should cost almost the same.

I am familier to nVidia, it works flawlessly in 3ds Max (this I know of). It has a 256bit wide memory bus. It has OpenGL 2.1 support. It's the latest graphics card & if I buy a 500W Zebronics SMPS then with my current system this 9600GT will be a balanced config for next 4 years.

On the other hand, Radeon 3650 is a low profile graphics card. It is very cheap at $110. It has more features then GeForce 9 series. How it will work in 3ds Max is unknown to me at this time. It supports DirectX 10.1 but OpenGL 2.0 only. It has a 128 bit wide memory bus. It is the latest Mid-range card from ATI. It will run fine even on my current sytem with a Local 500W PSU. It has support for ATI Avivo which assists in encoding of DivX or H.264 however this isn't something I will need as I don't encode videos much. It has  many video enhancement technologies but in real world scenario they will hardly be used. It has support for HDMI but I know I won't be need it at all.

So final decision, if at the end of April Asus GeForce 9600GT is available for Rs 10k then I am buying it, else I am going for MSI/Sapphire Radeon 3650 HD graphics card which will sure cost less then Rs 10k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^may I correct u in something??.........HD3650 costs much less....u will get HD3850 512MB for 10k now. 

nd ya its better than 9600GT wich is really 8600GT with triple SLI support+increased clocks nd nothing else....nd with d new Catalyst 8.3v from ATi, d stock HD3850 performs close to dat of HD3870.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT is 8600GT with increased clock speed ?????

i dont think so. . .


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ ^ thats the case with 9800 ,not 9600GT

+ heating issues with 8800GT are mor common with BIG\XFX (esp Alpha dog) 
but not with EVGA\MSI\etc.. i guess XFX will never learn *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## niax (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guyzz!!

i wanna overclock my E6750(c2d 2.66)with DG33FB mobo...
dunno how its done
also wanna adjust the RAM clock/timings any software 4 that??

i got a 3dmark06 score of 5935 with 1gb ram nd 8600 gts is it ok??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Sorry mate but u cant OC on intel mobos.
ur score is quite good,dont worry
with 4GB RAM,8800GTS 512 and Q6600 i get 120xx score.so ur score is just fine


----------



## niax (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx myte...but i guess there was a software to adjust mem timings and mem clock..


----------



## Kiss (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I am thinking of buying Nvidia 8600GT.
However I have Intel 915GL Asrock Motherboard, With 512MB RAM, P4 @2.8 Ghz.
Will I face any kinds of compatibility issues after I insert the card and will 512Mb of RAM be sufficient for the card to work properly??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the card is perfectly compatible. And 512 MB is OK, but u cant use the full potential of the card when the memoy is bottleneck.
U can upgrade memory any time, and till then u can use 8600GT with current 512 w/o probs


----------



## Kiss (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> the card is perfectly compatible. And 512 MB is OK, but u cant use the full potential of the card when the memoy is bottleneck.
> U can upgrade memory any time, and till then u can use 8600GT with current 512 w/o probs



Thanks friend. This means I'll be able to use the card's  60-70% resources.
However how much should i upgrade the memory so that I get the max out of the card.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^may I correct u in something??.........HD3650 costs much less....u will get HD3850 512MB for 10k now.


 
OMG....really? but that card also heats up a lot isn't it. It has a 2 slot cooler design & overkill for my setup & system



> nd ya its better than 9600GT wich is really 8600GT with triple SLI support+increased clocks nd nothing else....nd with d new Catalyst 8.3v from ATi, d stock HD3850 performs close to dat of HD3870.


 
The choice is between Radeon 3650 & GeForce 9600GT. I will do one thing, I am going to check whether there are any rendering issues with ATI cards in 3ds Max etc. If there are not then ATI 3650 it is.

Now, I personally know the Gigabyte dealer of U.P. so I can ask for any Gigabyte product & it can also come on order. I have 3 Radeon 3650 graphics cards in mind & if there is no anomaly I am buying it soon provided the cost is acceptable. 

Gigabyte GV-RX365512H

MSI R3650-MD256

Sapphire Radeon 3650

I read some reviews of Radeon 3650 on the net such as Hothardware. Radeon 3650 pwns GeForce 8600GT so 8600GT is out of question. Now GeForce 9600GT pwns Radeon 3650 & Radeon 3850 but it is more costly & eats more power then both of the ATI cards. 

Radeon 3650 seems more & more tempting specially considering the fact that Radeon 3650 has exact same features as Radeon 3870, just performance is bad which will not matter to me that much. Exclusion of OpenGL 2.1 will not make such a big difference to me as it is a gaming grade card after all & even if I buy Radeon 3870 or 9600GT they will work slow in 3ds max anyway.

The Video features of Radeon 3650 & HDMI support is tooooo juicy to miss. Anyone in this forum has a Radeon 3xxx series graphics card? If yes can you plz test 3ds Max for me? I will tell you how to, just spare the download time & 15 mins & it will be enough for me to make a purchasing decision.

New decision, if Radeon 3650 is available for maximum 6k then I am buying it right now, if not then I will wait till April end to see the cost decrease of Radeon 3850 & GeForce 9600GT.

Looks like I have to leave the tag of nVidiot & wear the tag or fanATIc


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ya Darkload hav already posted the results of 3850 cards in crossfire.....nd y r u so concerned abt 3d Max......it will work fine, nd plz don't blindly believe the scores given by these bechmarking tools

u should see real world test results to judge a card's performance

and am not forcing u to become an ATi fan


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n [EMAIL="M@tt said:


> nd"]M@tt;769112]nd[/EMAIL] y r u so concerned abt 3d Max......it will work fine


 
Dude, I got a Job of 3Ds Max, I cannot afford a workstation class card yet like FireGL or Quadro, so I need to make sure that Radeon cards do not produce anomaly & curroption in 3ds max viewport like they used to at one time with Radeon X1900 series.

OpenGL Architecture wise Radeon 3650 isn't much different from Radeon 2600XT which a friend has. I will go to his home tomorrow & run 3Ds Max at his computer extensively to test the GPU's performance.



> u should see real world test results to judge a card's performance


 
I know, but it is for gaming. In real world for ne only these things matter

1) Electricity consumption

2) Noise of the GPU Fan

3) Feature set for Videos like Avivo, UVD etc

4) Low cost & VFM

5) Good performance equal to atleast 8600GT in 3ds Max

Since I don't play games much, & even If I do, I play them at 1024X768 with 4X AA & 4X Anis, anything over 45 fps at these is good enough for me. I don't need a hign end gaming card, I need a VFM good featured card, & so far other then the surity of 3Ds Max, Radeon 3650 wins everywhere for me.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ya ya ok then.... 

HD 3650 is a gud entry level card.........probably I too will try to get a hand on it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friend,
ATI's HD 3650 is built around 55nm. So it consumes less power nd produce less heat.
And as u know, the HD series is much ahead of GF8 when it comes to home entertainment like HD decoding, H264 playbacks etc.
And as ATI said, the HD 3650 is set for replacing HD 2600XT nd will be cheaper. Also 2650 has same specs as that of 2600XT which was neck to neck with 8600GT. Also also 3650 has open GL 2.1 support and SM 4.1 with its DX 10.1.
so it ll deliver almost same performance as 2600XT at relatively lower price


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^hey man, at wat price can v get HD3650???


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Right now I am reading this article about the architecture of Radeon 3650 HD compared to GeForce 9 Architecture. Like I said before, on Paper Radeon is better then GeForce & looks better but real world scenerio is different.

Now if only darklord can help me to run 3ds max in trial mode on his Radeon


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but the article says HD 38xx has SM 4.0 and Open GL 2.0 whereas in real it has 4.1 and 2.1 resp.
but i think this might be due to the unavailabilty of DX 10.1 update from Microsoft for Vista, but ll be soon released.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It is written on ATI website that Radeon 3650 supports OpenGL 2.0 & DirectX 10.1. I only need OpenGL 2.0 & DirectX 10 so Radeon 3650 is good for me, I just hope i get a good deal.

Another thing I like in ATI which isn't in nVidia is that ATI Radeon 3650 HD can down clock itself, reducing the clock speed of core & shader clock to lower electricity requirement & heats less, when not in use. Cool....

Radeons are looking more tempting now


----------



## navrajyadav (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi everyone,
                   i am new here. and i want to buy a graphics card 256mb in around 4k to 5.5k.

please suggest me a good graphics card. i have intel 915glvg motherboard, intel pentium 4 (2., 512mb ram.

is any chance of reducing price on graphics card on next month due to new budget.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Look for Radeon 3650 HD with 256 MB RAM.


----------



## ashish_gh (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
I'm new to this forum & would like some help regarding graphics cards.
My PC specs are as follows:
1.ASUS P5LD2-VM SE Motherboard
2. Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 1.86 GHz
3. 1GB DDR2 RAM
4. 400W SMPS

I'm planning to buy a graphics card & have shortlisted the following ones
1. XFX 8500 GT
2. XFX 8600 GT
I would like to know if these cards are compatible with my Motherboard & DDR2 RAM. I would also like to know if these cards require an SMPS upgrade.
Also, if anyone knows a better graphics card, I'm open to suggestions 

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## samurai3 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can u tell me the cost of asus EN8600 GT and its quality... is there graphics card in this catagory. my budget's 8K..........  how  about ASUS EA1900 XTX will it perform better....


my specifksn
intel core 2 duo 3ghz
2gb ram
200 gb hdd
intel p35 based mother board.....


----------



## spikygv (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1900XTX will perform better but its dx9 , so dont go for it now. .. asus en8600GT is pretty good. .but for a bit more money u can get 9600GT or radeon hd 3850..mind you , with a 9600/3850 u'll need a good smps.



ashish_gh said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum & would like some help regarding graphics cards.
> My PC specs are as follows:
> 1.ASUS P5LD2-VM SE Motherboard
> ...


dont even think of 8500..8600 should be fine...most probobly u wont need a smps upgrade..whats the amps on the 12 volt rail of ur psu ?
since u have low power consuming c2d , any cheap smps is enough to run the 8600..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



navrajyadav said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new here. and i want to buy a graphics card 256mb in around 4k to 5.5k.
> 
> please suggest me a good graphics card. i have intel 915glvg motherboard, intel pentium 4 (2., 512mb ram.
> ...


me too has 915dglvg, and it lacks a pci express 16x slot


gx_saurav said:


> ^^^ Look for Radeon 3650 HD with 256 MB RAM.


finally you too realised that hd 3650 rox...
whats its current price, btw ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> finally you too realised that hd 3650 rox...whats its current price, btw ?


 
Compared  to 8600GT & 9600GT, yeah 3650 is better in features. If I wanted performance I would have opted for Geforce 9600GT instead but I wanted a VFM & more on features card so ATI Radeon 3650 is my choice.

My work now includes more of Microsoft Blend, Photoshop & Illustrator, then 3ds Max, so 10% less OpenGL performance is acceptable.

Besides, I need a silent PC which is low on power & heat. Radeon 3650 can decrese it's clock speed on the fly now even in desktop graphics card, which geforce can't. While working in Vista in 2D even a clock speed of 400 MHz is enough.

I have no idea about ATI drivers though since the last 3 years


----------



## Basanta (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just move into bangalore. I searched a lot and i did not find good dealer for 8800gt. Can anyone tell me cheapest price and dealer address here


----------



## purvabh (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i've been looking around this thread but i'm still facing the same dilemma i was in (i'd built a rig around a P35......dint want a 8600.....waited.....waited.......and i'm still waiting).....i just want a decent card at 8k (rather 8k at max)......i dont want a 8600 (call it a personal bias but i dont it find to be worth it...even at 6k)......i've waited for about 3 months now (yeah a 6750 and 3 gigs of 800 Mhz just wastin off)..... ATi prices are still bloated in india.......and i like the 9600 but its still outta my range.....i can wait till april....only if i have to i.e if it makes any difference at all......so please help me out folks!

Cheers

i've been looking around this thread but i'm still facing the same dilemma i was in (i'd built a rig around a P35......dint want a 8600.....waited.....waited.......and i'm still waiting).....i just want a decent card at 8k (rather 8k at max)......i dont want a 8600 (call it a personal bias but i dont it find to be worth it...even at 6k)......i've waited for about 3 months now (yeah a 6750 and 3 gigs of 800 Mhz just wastin off)..... ATi prices are still bloated in india.......and i like the 9600 but its still outta my range.....i can wait till april....only if i have to i.e if it makes any difference at all......so please help me out folks!

Cheers


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a Radeon 3650, it gives double the performance of GeForce 8600GT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

try HD 3850 256. They shud be around 8k now with teh new price after the recent reduction of 40$, and now its for 130~140$.
So if the price reduction reflects in local market, u can expect it even below 8k, coz even now the 512MB 3850 is at 10k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I ordered Radeon 3650 with 256 MB DDR 3 RAM for Rs 5,500 today


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> I ordered Radeon 3650 with 256 MB DDR 3 RAM for Rs 5,500 today


Congrats!!!
I think it(OCed) equals 8800 GT in terms of performace.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

!!!!!!!!!!
are u sure??????


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will not overclock.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

then its  more then 8600 GT but less than 8800 GT by quite a margin


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What are u talking about?
3650 compared to 8800GT?
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/7677/hd3650wj6.jpg

Dude it can be compared with 8600GT! 
Not even 8600GTS!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Radeon 3650 gives more performance then 8600GT but 10% less performance then 8600GTS. If temprature allows me then I will sure over clock Radeon 3650 upto the level to beat 8600GTS


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ for just 700-800 rupees u can add a gemini gfx cooler-the fan one that takes a pci slot without any gfx card homework.it will keep temperatures in control.that would help achieve good oc'ing


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm...I will think about over clocking later. Since I have a PCIe X1 slot next to graphics card, which is useless I can very well spare it for a dual slot cooler....

Umm...are PCIe X1 based TV Tuners available.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Congrats!!!
> I think it(OCed) equals 8800 GT in terms of performace.


A highly OCed hd3650 may barely touch an underclocked 8800gt


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ nope .. won't even come close .. unless u uber downclock the 8800GT ...


----------



## spikygv (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 3650 is just below 8600 when both are at stock. .. i think when both are OCed 8600 will offer better gaming performance as 8600 is a good OCer.


3650 wont come close to stock 8800 even if water cooled and extremely OCed


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> Compared  to 8600GT & 9600GT, yeah 3650 is better in features. If I wanted performance I would have opted for Geforce 9600GT instead but I wanted a VFM & more on features card so ATI Radeon 3650 is my choice.
> 
> My work now includes more of Microsoft Blend, Photoshop & Illustrator, then 3ds Max, so 10% less OpenGL performance is acceptable.
> 
> ...


never kompare radeon 3650 with 9600GT. they are in different legues.
and gud luk wit your new card. please do tell how crysis runs on it.



sagargv said:


> the 3650 is just below 8600 when both are at stock. .. i think when both are OCed 8600 will offer better gaming performance as 8600 is a good OCer.
> 
> 
> 3650 wont come close to stock 8800 even if water cooled and extremely OCed


3650 was MADE TO compete with 8600GT, and easily excels it.
sunny was confused with 3650 and 3850.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> the 3650 is just below 8600 when both are at stock


 
From what I have seen in the reviews online, Radeon HD 3650 defeates 8600GT by a big maring, but it is defeted by GeForce 8600GTS at stock speeds.

However, like I have mentioned above that the performance similar to 8600GT is all I need, means performance wise Radeon HD 3650 is good enough for me, but feature wise it is better then GeForce 8600GT


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> From what I have seen in the reviews online, Radeon HD 3650 defeates 8600GT by a big maring, but it is defeted by GeForce 8600GTS at stock speeds.
> 
> However, like I have mentioned above that the performance similar to 8600GT is all I need, means performance wise Radeon HD 3650 is good enough for me, but feature wise it is better then GeForce 8600GT



Does 3650 support Dx10.1???Sorry if i sound noobish 

@Gautham-yea got a bit confused btwn the 2


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Does 3650 support Dx10.1???Sorry if i sound noobish


 
Yes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> Yes



Then its really worth buying at a cost of 5-6K.Bang for the Buck!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If it is the DDR3 version then yes its worth!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Congrats GX for the purchase.......finally tell me if there is any compatiblity related issue with MAX or not (in opengl mode)? And if mental ray is working or not?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



john_the_ultimate said:


> Congrats GX for the purchase.......finally tell me if there is any compatiblity related issue with MAX or not (in opengl mode)? And if mental ray is working or not?


 
I checked in Radeon 2600 pro, in DirectX 9 Mode, it was working fine.

In DirectX 10 Mode, viewport was slow & there was texture curroption.

I did not check in OpenGL mode.

All the mental ray shaders were working fine. Or maybe cos the shaders I made myself were made in DirectX mode.


----------



## ashish_gh (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks dude!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Gx,y dont u get a 3870 XT??I has GDDR4 memory and just 2-3 K difference.It would serve u better IMO


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey Gx,y dont u get a 3870 XT??I has GDDR4 memory and just 2-3 K difference.It would serve u better IMO


abe there liye dho 8800GTS kafi hai na, tho chup re


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> abe there liye dho 8800GTS kafi hai na, tho chup re


Main to advice de raha tha.Aage uski marzi
@gx-If u can afford then go for 3870 XT only.GeCube 3870 GDDR4 costs 11-12 k and GDDR costs 9 K or so.Prices differ according to regions


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ I don't have that much money


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gx_saurav said:


> ^^^ I don't have that much money


you are replying to the guy with 2 8800GTS G92s. How can he understand ?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to but a graphic card for games and 3d work purpose,.... i am eyeing something from Geforce only... 

now i want a suggestion... 

should i go for 8800GT or GTX or GTS... 

what size of memory... 512MB 768MB or 1gb

And which company... Asus MSI... XFX... 

or should i get something for SLI... means 2 card... but i want to get the best value for my money... what do u suggest guys


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^A Core 2 Duo will have to be clocked at 3Ghz to give the best experience with an geforce 8800 card another thing is that the AMD 64 3000+ is a single core processor so it will be a huuuuge bottelneck.Don't go for SLI if u don't have a 3Ghz core 2 duo for scalability to some extent.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i will be buying a quad core q6600 with 4gb corsair ram at 800MHz... the only thing i am not sure of is the motherboard and the graphic card... i thought of getting P5N32E-Sli which is presently out of stock...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if u want to go for SLI, then get 9600GT SLI rather than 880GT SLI. 9600GT scales better in SLI mode and at lower cost.
it ll cost u 10k+10k= 20k
and u need at least an 800W or better high performance PSU to run it.


if u stick to HD 3870 X2, it need less power than SLI solution and same performance and runs much cooler. In future u can even add another HD 3870 X2 to have a quad crossfire termed as Crossfire-X to further double the performance. And as it runs much cooler and 55nm , it has much higher overclocking potential.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> you are replying to the guy with 2 8800GTS G92s. How can he understand ?


2.5 years back i owned a PC with AMD Athlon XP 2800+,128 MB DDR RAM,40GB SATA HDD,Nvidia geforce 2,only cd writer not even DVD!!,a 15" CRT,some crappy mobo(dont remember the exact model),later upgraded to 384 MB RAM and u are saying that i cant understand?i can understand better than anyone around.On that rig i used to die to play GTA SA,TCNY and many new games at that time.
Everyone doesnt own a quad-core by birth


----------



## mannrak2003 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Smile  Need an AGP card for 667 MHZ P3 processor asus cuv4x motherboard*

Can anyone suggest an AGP card for 667 MHZ P3 processor, asus cuv4x motherboard, 768MB sdram,250 w power supply? what is the maximum rating of power supply i can connect to this config?

what is maxm rating of AGP card  that can be connected at this config pls give prices also .

No plans on upgrading right now thats why im asking.ALso need market price of 512 MB SDRAM?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> if u want to go for SLI, then get 9600GT SLI rather than 880GT SLI. 9600GT scales better in SLI mode and at lower cost.
> it ll cost u 10k+10k= 20k
> and u need at least an 800W or better high performance PSU to run it.
> 
> ...



I want to stay with Nvidia and so will take only Geforce... if i decide not to go for SLI then which card to take... 

which brand do u suggest and what memory size...


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Well, then you can opt for 8800GTS with 512MB DDR3! Just wait for the moment, when prices fall then go for it. As far as brands are concerned, XFX cards are excellent performers. Though, they suffer with heating issues. MSI and PaliT should be the second choice. For you, i say, go with PaliT cards. Their onboard cooling is amazing as mostly they use Zalman or other aftermarket coolers! And yes, just make sure you have atleast 450W PSU from CM/Antec! 500 watts "Real Power" PSU from CM should be an adequate choice.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the price of the card now.... XFX or Palit 8800GTS 512MB


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajayashish said:


> What is the price of the card now.... XFX or Palit 8800GTS 512MB


I got MSI one for 20.5 K just at the time of its release in India.In fact i got 2
prices may have dripped to 17-18K or so


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Only some lower models of XFX had some issues and they soon retified it by a better version, ya im talkin bout 8600GT.
But their 8800GT and GTS are very gud, though bit expensive than brands ike MSI.
MSI has gud vfm as most of their cards are factory oced and is really cheap.
MSI 8800GT is for some 12.5k and GTS is for some 16k

And if u wanna oc other components like proccy ram and add another HDD then opt for atleast a 650W PSU, as 8800GT and 8800GTS are real power mongers.

And in SLI, i wud always suggest only 9600GT SLI. Performs better than 8800GT SLI in most cases though in single mode 8800GT is powerful than 9600GT.

get MSI 9600GT 512MB DDR3 for 10k each in SLI. Or u can also wait a bit longer for the 9800GTX or GX2.
Go for GTX as u shud always prefer single GPU setup than dual GPU ones unlees there is no other choice for such power.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajayashish said:


> i will be buying a quad core q6600 with 4gb corsair ram at 800MHz... the only thing i am not sure of is the motherboard and the graphic card... i thought of getting P5N32E-Sli which is presently out of stock...


The nforce 790i chipset(with true PCI eXpress 2.0 support without a bridge like on 780i) is due out on the 15th March.There will be plenty of stock for it in then and be quick to ask Rashi Peripherals for help as soon as the chipset is released buy an ASUS one(know this that early bios revisions may have bugs but mobos rarely have a hardware fault at launch).
As for the graphics card both the 8800GT and 8800GTS(G92) are excellent buy for the price.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quadroplex780 said:


> The nforce 790i chipset(with true PCI eXpress 2.0 support without a bridge like on 780i) is due out on the 15th March.There will be plenty of stock for it in then and be quick to ask Rashi Peripherals for help as soon as the chipset is released buy an ASUS one(know this that early bios revisions may have bugs but mobos rarely have a hardware fault at launch).
> As for the graphics card both the 8800GT and 8800GTS(G92) are excellent buy for the price.



Thanks for the suggestion... Do u know if P5N32E-SLI available in Kolkata or not... and if i got with 512mb 8800GTS which brand should i choose and what will be the price...


----------



## hellgate (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajayashish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion... Do u know if P5N32E-SLI available in Kolkata or not... and if i got with 512mb 8800GTS which brand should i choose and what will be the price...


 
Asus P5N32-E SLi is out of stock with all vendors that i called up 2day.only P5N-E SLi is available. 
getting a aBit IP35-E instead of P5N32-E SLi.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*ajayashish
   check my pm 
*


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but that is not a SLI board


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

*For ajayashish*



ajayashish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion... Do u know if P5N32E-SLI available in Kolkata or not... and if i got with 512mb 8800GTS which brand should i choose and what will be the price...


What you should do is ask Rashi peripherals(Kolkata branch office)if they have P5N32-E SLI in stock.I instead of going to the vendors ask the distributers,as you know the vendors look for bulk purchases(multiple no. of pieces have discounts from the distributer)of the products that sell more often so if no one is willing to buy the mobo naturally to escape losses the vendors will stop purchasing that particular mobo(P5N32-E sli in your case) from the distributer and tel you lies to make you buy some cheap mobo(in some cases they will tell you that low end mobos are better than the high end ones in terms of performance and features)don't believe them and do your best to getthe one you want.
When u call the office tell that you are a reseller(or vendo)of computer parts and ask if they have any stock left of the P5N32-E SLI(don't buy defective old stock of the same mobo).If they say yes then tell them you need info on where to buy that mobo like a customer or ask them which vendor is willing to sell it.Well I went to great extent for this mobo I continuosly called the rashi branch in my city to ask the least price for which a customer could purchase the mobo and they always told me "Aree price to vendor hi batayega" but its not the vendor who decieds the price  its the distributers,they even stopped discussing anything regarding a product on the cell from me so I went to the office and told them about the mobo I wanted to buy(and many other products)and the incharge there agreed to import the mobo from mumbai and even told me that he imported the Gfx card from abroad for me though i think it was mumbai.
However you can as well opt for the new 790i chipset and not go through all the hassle as the board patners of rashi will be more interested in encouraging new products.
Here's the intel on the kolkata branch.
KOLKATA 
Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd.
19, R.N. Mukherjee Road,
Eastern Building, Ground Floor,
Kolkata - 700 001 
Tel No.: +91 - 033 - 40011603/1604
Fax No.: +91 - 033 -22153366
Email : gopalp@rptechindia.com
Official Rashi New site
Now for the graphics cards you might consider *Staying Away* from XFX 8800gt as only recent ones have fan control on them(3 or more fan wires)and they are costly the old ones with no fan control are less costly,the fan runs at 100% all the time on old XFX 8800Gt and can be irritating to some.Luckily my brother got one with fan control.
As for Asus there are older models for 8800gt with heating issues and all asus 8800gt products come with a custom temp sensor so only Newest beta of Asus Smart doctor software can monitor its temp.Newer versions have no heating issues due to the custom Dual slot cooler provided with them.  
The 8800GTS(G92 512MB) is no worry as there are many less cases of problem with this chipset(more dime was spent on this baby's manufacturing).
If there is a lot of problems froms Rashi's side you can order the products from Here just rember to ask for the copy of the bill when u order the product(as Rahul probably does some gaphla sometimes to save tax on challan)if you do  not get the bill on shipment then ask him to send it via email(he promptly did it for me for a 600w cooler master PSU).


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey thanks for the support... is there any model number for the 790i boards u are talking about.. and what is the added advantage of this board... 

I am from Kolkata and so i believe that address provided by you will be helpful to me as well...

Also let me know whether to go with GT or GTS and what memory size... i can spend around 20k on the graphic card... 
And also if i should go for SLI or just purchase one card for now... if it is SLI then i might increase the budget a bit


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

*For Ajayashish*

Please read carefully
*ASRock Penryn 1600SLI-110dB* is a mobo based on the older nVidia nforce 650i SLI chipset which supports both quad core and dual core penryn 45nm processors(its a surprise for most as most of 6 series chipset don't support penryn)  
Expect to run an C2d e8400 or a C2E QX9650 with good overclocking capability.
It also supports SLI and the rest of the features of 650i SLI.Expect it around at Rs7000-8000 but also expect a fall in price with the soon to be realeased 750i Asrock.
The ASRock Penryn 1600SLI-110dB
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/motherboards/asrock/1600penryn/asrock1600.jpg
*750i SLI*
If u want better overclocking support you can go for for the soon to be realeased 750i SLI chipset which has pci ex-2.0 support but with a bridge as on the 780i sli but overclocking has been heavily tweaked from the former nforce 6 series as has been on the 780i SLI+u get support for Quad core 45nm along with the usual Dual core 45nm.
Don't go ahead and buy the P5N-D(ASUS 750i SLI,don't confuse with P5N-T which is 780i SLI)which has already been released as a guy was havin trouble with sli on it(he was among the few who bought P5N-D).  
The boards on this chipset should be around Rs9000
*Exterme High end-790i SLI*
Here's a pic of the Gigabyte nForce 790i SLI-DQ6 mobo

*www.dvhardware.net/news/gigabyte_sli_dq6_dh.jpg

Specifications for 790i: 
nForce 790i SLI chipset 
45nm Penryn Support (Dual and Quad Core) 
FSB1600/1333/1066/800MHz 
4x DDR3 DIMM Slots 
1600MHz DDR3 
4x PCIe X16, 1x PCIe X1 and 2x PCI slot 
Triple SLI support
So u can expect running 2 nVdia Gfx(s) for ageia physX and another two for SLI gfx.U can expect huge performance leaps *when the cards are interconnected via a bridge* as there will be less cpu bottelneck due to the bridge and the gfx(s) processing the physics.There is a hint that it might become standard as nVidia said it will work with amd too for this.The 790i only supports DDR3 so it will cost u a ton.
Anyways I will tell u more about it if u are interested in the 790i the lowest price u can expect it at is around Rs14,000 but even as high as Rs21,000
*Video and graphics processing*
As for the graphics card definitely go for the XFX 8800GTS(g92 512MB)for your budget if u can get it for Rs19000 but its doubtful.XFX is one of the best quality manfacturer of high end products but if you can't get that go for other brands such as POV,MSI or ASUS with Asus GPU(s)being the most hard to find in India since not many buy ASUS GFX.
For Asus-Rashi Peripherals
For POV,MSI- Tirupati Enterprices
I don't know about the Asrock distributer but the boards from it are widely available.
Will be updating if there's any new news


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok so this only supports DDR3... not that will be a problem on my pockets


----------



## spikygv (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much is the 8800GTS g92 ? if its at 19k , isnt it better to go4 3870x2 ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajayashish said:


> ok so this only supports DDR3... not that will be a problem on my pockets



I suggest the best bet for you would be Asus 780i or 750i SLI.They are DDR2.I think if you ask the distributor they will readily make any one of them available.


----------



## monkey (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 780i I think EVGA 780i is the best.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> how much is the 8800GTS g92 ? if its at 19k , isnt it better to go4 3870x2 ?


Sagargv,please do take my words lightly,XFX 8800GTS(G92) is a very high quality product(XFX always does that for the newest high end)hence its costly(cost may vary with different part no. as its for the bundle and accesories).I have personal contact with Rashi's main man at my place and he tells me every factor on which price is decieded the main being demand at that particular place and the profit earned by Rashi.
Suppose that you order a Gfx card from another city the means of travel between which is only plane then it will cost u more and even more if its imported from abroad.
Have you played with a crossfire system or SLI cause if you observe correctly then at higher resolutions where the FPS dips to 30 or below the pecieved performance by the eye will be much less than a single card this phenomenon is known as *Micro-Stuttering* and can be verified with the help of fraps it takes place in the SLI case of AFR which is the most used in games but nVidia have promptly fixed it in many games but it can be  seen on 3DMark06 where FPS easily drops 30 in some benchmarks.In the case of crossfire the condition is much worse.  
If u need explanation regarding this it can be easily done.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do explain more..i remeber reading something in this forum regarding SLI and crossfire problem written by you..why is it happening ? is it because work is not being efficiently distributed between the 2 gpu's ? i know this is far too layman terms ..but plz tell me more.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Mcro-Stuttering explained*



sagargv said:


> do explain more..i remeber reading something in this forum regarding SLI and crossfire problem written by you..why is it happening ? is it because work is not being efficiently distributed between the 2 gpu's ? i know this is far too layman terms ..but plz tell me more.


The cause of the problem is very easy to identify,In case of Alternate Frame Rendering 1 image each is processed by the two graphics cards simultaneously after the processing finishes the slave card sends the processed image to the primary card which then displays the 1st image and the then the 2nd image after an interval of 10ms but after this no image is ready to be displayed and the cards are again processing the 3rd and fourth image simultaneously,So after suppose the image processing has been completed by the two garphics cards in 40ms to the 2nd image being displayed the 3rd and 4th images are displayed after an interval of 40ms and 50ms respectively to the 2nd image.
It goes like this-1st image-10ms-2nd image--40ms--3rd image-10ms-4th image--40ms--5th image
So u can see that the image distribution is irregular.
Thus it feels laggy though the  FPS may be 30.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok. but then in a single card setup , the time difference between the 2 images being displayed should be a constant 40ms producing more lags ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^U forgot that in SLI time is also spend in transferring processed image from the slave card to the master card but not in a single card setup that is what makes it much worse as in single GPU there is no such thing.
The 1st 2 images are not really different.Suppose this-How can u predict the players next movement so if the player moves in a game the scenery should change but the 1st two images that are rendered are almost identical(SLI cannot predict the player's movement in the 2nd image as its processed at the same time  as the 1st)so if they are rendered one after another even when the player moves he sees the same image twice then after 40ms a new image is displayed(since now data is available about the player's move)this image and the 5th image are identical but(since processed at the same time)but account for the players move that occured after the 2nd image.So basically u see the same image twice and hence the high FPS inspite of lag.
It can only feel smooth if the distribution is even.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah, that makes sense to me. so the solution would be to make the two cards process the same image. part of the image by the first card and the remaining part of the first image itself by the second card. . is that possible ? any other solutions ? and what are nvidia and amd intending to do about this problem..

recently i read another interesting article. .it says that timedemo's in games are studied and the cards drivers ( or may be the other way around also ) are optimized for timedemo's and not the entire game. .that article claimed that a single 8800ultra is quite close to 3870x2 in actual gameplay but in a timedemo ( say crysis ) 3870x2 seems to be a tad faster.

so , are these timedemo's trustable ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Split Frame Rendering in SLI and Tile rendering in crossfire refer to the same image data being distributed among the 2 Gpus and then when each GPU completes it task the various parts of image(2 parts in SFR and Tiled parts in Tile rendering)are constructed into 1 image by the master card and then displayed unforunately nVidia and ATI are not experts in these two fields of SLI & crossfire and hence these techniques are less used in games and if you force this technique it will lead to performance problems because the game is not ready for SFR or Tile rendering.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what steps are nvidia and ati taking to overcome this ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^nVidia and ATI have fixed this issue for crysis and Dirt you know why because FPS in these games is always low at high reolutions @<30 in the newer drivers.Call of Juarez Dx10 & 3DMark06 still need to be fixed by nvidia for SLI micro-stuttering but I am sure they are promptly working on the problem.It requires a driver level optimisation for evening out the Frames.
Games which are affected form micro-stuttering on SLI include the following
1)NFS-PRO Street
2)Clive Barker's Jericho
3)Lost Planet
And there are many others which I don't know or haven't been observed by the experts via Fraps.
Some nVidia officials have decieded to hide this fact from the consumers to maintain their SLI gpu sales.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how did nvidia fix the issue in crysis ? split frame rendering ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Don't know exactly about that but most probably by evening out the data send to the GPU for processing that is why its more complex a method to solve the problem as different games require different approach for the amt. of GFX data they send to the driver.


----------



## karanchaphekar (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey 
i brought my gigabyte 8800gt yesterday but its fan is not working
and make a clicking noise i found about noise on following link

*www.evilavatar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40338

i think that performense is bit slow

can i repair it? i saw that when i turn fan with finger then it make metal scraping noise i tried raise the metal sheet above with screwdriver but no use

core temp go upto 110c please help asap


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dun even think bout turning on the PC with fan not running. It cud blow up the card and can void warranty and render the card useless.
Get it replaced.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quadroplex780 said:


> ^^Don't know exactly about that but most probably by evening out the data send to the GPU for processing that is why its more complex a method to solve the problem as different games require different approach for the amt. of GFX data they send to the driver.



ok . i dint exactly get it .. what do u mean evening the data sent to gpu ?
so somehow nvidia is overcoming this without having to opt split frame rendering. ..


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Even distribution of the data(regarding player's movement)send to the GPUs for processing graphics so that the frames also carry the changes in the players movements and not just the same frame twice.
nVidia considers AFR to be more efficient than SFR.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks. . whats AFR and SFR ???? man , i am such a noob.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^AFR for alternate frame rendering and SFR for split frame rendering.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why is AFR superior to SFR ? if SFR is used , performance of SLI should scale better , isnt it ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Because the time frames require to be displayed is greater in case of Split Frame rendering(Splitting up the image data and then reconstructing the various parts into 1 image requires a lot of time).


----------



## spikygv (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

looks like crossfire / SLI capability to scale is doomed to low values until drivers are optimized for each and every game !!


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guyz,

Got my Ge Cube XHD3870X2 card yesterday. But I am having a weired problem. The card has got dual slot cooling but only one fan is running. The other fan is not working at all and a strage "click click" soung is coming out of the card. Display is coming in the TFT. But I didnt dare to run my PC for more than 5 mins as some warning LEDs showed that NB temp is quite high.
What do u suggest? Is it any power supply problem?? Or is it the problem with the vga card itself? Should I claim a replacement?
I have Corsair 620 Watt as psu. Dont think it cant provide enuff power for the vga.
Where does the problem lie?
Please reply soon. I wanna have my vga card completely cured as soon as possible.
Thanks


----------



## hellgate (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^  its not a psu prob.psu is more than capable to pull a 3870X2.
it cud be that the other fan starts working only after the gpu reaches a particular temp.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karanchaphekar said:


> hey
> i brought my gigabyte 8800gt yesterday but its fan is not working
> and make a clicking noise i found about noise on following link
> 
> ...


 
have u connected the power connectors?
what PSU do you have?


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But I think that two gpus hv got one fan each. So both the fans should run. Anyway, I cant take risk to run my system without having proper info. There is nothing such written in the manual that one fan shud run only when that is required. And nyway, what about the strage cluttering sound? I have never heard a fan making such noise. 

Please guyz, suggest something. Then I will be going to ask for a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get replacement.  looks like its faulty.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have u guys seen this?

*Quad SLI reviewed *

And *LOW END 9-SERIES CARDS*


----------



## quan chi (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*what will be the cost of a 8600gt with 256mb ddr3 memory ??*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT is now bout 4.8k to 6k. 6k one will be havinf custom h/f and might be factory oced. like sprkle calibre and asus EN 8600GT OC.
For 4.8k, u can get stock 8600GT from XFX, POV , MSI, gigabyte etc.
Dun go for XFX due to heating issues. The new 6k proced model of XFX is gud but costly compared to similar priced oced ones.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^+1
Stay away from the older XFX models. Its best to buy the ASUS card which has better cooling


----------



## navrajyadav (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys !,

i want to buy a graphics card of 256mb.my configuration is intel 915 glvg motherboard,intel 2.8 ghz(533fsb),iball 400 watt atx,512mb ram,80gb hard disk. please suggest me a good graphics card in around 4k-5.5k. keep in mind my motherboard support it or not.

some friends suggest me ati radeon hd 3650. is it support my mother board or not. my atx is of 400watt, its is enough or not.

thanks


----------



## spikygv (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does ur mobo have a pcie slot ? is it produced by intel or intel chipset based mobo ?

i prefer 8600GT over 3650 . .
*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d915glvg/sb/CS-020821.htm

is this ur mobo ?

if yes , i dont think it has a pcie slot. AFAIK intel 915GL doesnt support pcie x16 . . but it says that a 12 volt connector for 75W power of pcie slot is there. .but no slot ??

check if u have a pcie slot and report back here.


----------



## navrajyadav (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> sagargv 	does ur mobo have a pcie slot ? is it produced by intel or intel chipset based mobo ?
> 
> i prefer 8600GT over 3650 . .
> *www.intel.com/support/motherb.../CS-020821.htm
> ...



dear, i have original intel d915glvg  motherboard,as it is in the link you provide, then tell me personally. what i have to do? and which one is the best choice for me, and tell me also about my atx.

when i see my motherboard i found two pci slot

anyway thanks


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you found 2 pci slots . thats great . but did you find a pcie x16 slot?  its usually black in color , nearly the same length as of pci slot .do u have such a slot which is usually just above the pci slots ?

i think u're going to say "no" from what i gather in your previous post. .thats bad news for you . its very hard to find pci g-cards and even if you do find them , they will be pathetic performers in gaming. .

budget 5k . .. thats pretty hard . .i wud suggest going for xfx 630i mobo ( 3.5k ) . it has onboard nvidia 7050 ..add a 1gig of ram .


----------



## monkey (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv: Isn't EVGA 630i/7100 better option than XFX 630i/7050? Especially when XFX is for 3.5k while EVGA is for 3.1k? Infact EVGA 630i/7150 is also less than 5k (at 4.8k) so even this should be considered.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wonderful !! i would prefer evga over xfx any day( i personally have a bad experience with xfx )  .  .i dint know evga was available. .


----------



## monkey (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I found EVGA here: *www.yantraonline.in/product.asp?CompId=34

Actually I am assembling a computer for my office and was considering EVGA 630i/7150 mobo with E6750 and 1 GB RAM (basic use with light gaming).


----------



## quan chi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well will 7600gt work.*


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 7600GT will work on ur pc as it has a pcie slot . but power requirements of 7600GT is nearly same ( slightly more ) than that of 8600GT , so again psu becomes a problem for you . .. plz tell the amperage on the 12 volt rail of the 400W VIP psu that you were talking about (in pm) and how much does it cost ?


----------



## raviramgopal (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,
i'm planning to buy a 9600gt.i found out the cost of the xfx 9600gt(9.5k).i wanted to know whether i can buy this card or should i buy any other manufacturer.if yes,which one.thanks in advance


----------



## niax (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello guyzz!!

i,ve got a problem and need some help...

i run a xfx8600gts in my rig(53C idle) and with riva tuner, accelerate its fan to 100% before putting it under load...after a couple of minutes of load, the fan retards to 30% and the temp soars up to 79-78C....small fluctuations in fan speed(40%-45%) mentain the temp at that pt...

next:OC the gpu about 60mhz and repeat the procedure...this time the fan speed ranges between 50-55% and temp stays at 79-80C..

why does the fan slow down automatically??and is this temp too high 4 gpu??


----------



## nvidia (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^The temperature is high. But not very high. My 8600GT goes upto 85C.
In case your card heats to more than 87-90C then it will be best if you get your card replaced



raviramgopal said:


> hi,
> i'm planning to buy a 9600gt.i found out the cost of the xfx 9600gt(9.5k).i wanted to know whether i can buy this card or should i buy any other manufacturer.if yes,which one.thanks in advance


Why not the 8800GT? Its a little better....


----------



## raviramgopal (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^,
i c.anyway i'm planning to buy a new comp .i contacted my vendor,these are the prices i got for my config-
1)Abit ip35e-5.5k
2)C2d E8400-8K
3)2gb Kingston 800mghz-1.75k
4)Nvidia 8800gt-12k
5)WD 250gb sata II with 16mb Buffer-2.7k
6)cooler master cabinet(elite 330)+PSU 500w-5.5k

i just wanted to know whether this is a good deal.thanks


----------



## spikygv (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

fine deal.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ravi,
Seems fine. Just make sure, u go with the right brand in case of RAM and GPU. e.g. MSI NX8800GT TD512E would be nice and its priced accordingly, i.e. 12K ! Regarding RAM i suggest u to go with either Patriot or Corsair! 
Rest, the Rig is nice.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raviramgopal said:


> ^^^^,
> i c.anyway i'm planning to buy a new comp .i contacted my vendor,these are the prices i got for my config-
> 1)Abit ip35e-5.5k
> 2)C2d E8400-8K
> ...



i heard that 8800GTS 512mb is available for 14k , its a pretty good deal . it has a gr8 cooler. consider that.


----------



## raviramgopal (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
i dont think i need a 8800gts,here in bangalore i think its around 15.5k.i cant extend my budget anymore and a 8800gt or a 9600gt is more than enough for me.thanks for the suggestion anyway


----------



## quan chi (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*grafix cards are becomming boring now.*


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just purchases : MSI 9600GT 512 Mb--- Rs.10100
                       Abit IP35E-                Rs. 5300

was going 2 buy Intel  Core 2 Quad 6600(2.4 Ghz)---Rs. 10,500 but the dealer pissed me off.. waited for 1/2 hr for the proccsr// nd when he bought it from some other shop. it was of Nov-2007 and the seal was slightly scratched.. so disint buy..
what is d curremt price of Q 6600  in Pune.. should i buy it from here(kolkata)nd take 2 pune?
Regarding ram is there any appreciable difference in Corsair value ram and Corsair XMS ram...??should i opt for value ram..


----------



## monkey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Corsair Value RAMs max out at 667 MHz while XMS series goes much beyond...
Also XMS series are very good at overclocking..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ans so is the price. Its much costly than value series.
Better get some 800Mhz ram nd downclock to 667 nd tighten the timings.
Transcent 800 makes gud buy.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ramsingh said:


> just purchases : MSI 9600GT 512 Mb--- Rs.10100
> Abit IP35E-                Rs. 5300
> 
> was going 2 buy Intel  Core 2 Quad 6600(2.4 Ghz)---Rs. 10,500 but the dealer pissed me off.. waited for 1/2 hr for the proccsr// nd when he bought it from some other shop. it was of Nov-2007 and the seal was slightly scratched.. so disint buy..
> ...



Ok, first of all congrats for ur new GPU n mobo! And secondly, u've posted the same matter in three different sticky threads??? U could've asked the same with anyone of them! 
Regarding, XMS and Value rams, XMS rams feature better timings and latency than the value rams. Plus, XMS rams come equipped with heat spreader and value rams doesnt. 
Lastly, XMS rams are way costly!!


----------



## nvidia (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *grafix cards are becomming boring now.*


Lol... Why so?



> Regarding ram is there any appreciable difference in Corsair value ram and Corsair XMS ram...??should i opt for value ram..


IF you are a overclocker and if you overclock to a very high extent then you go for the XMS. Otherwise, Value RAM is good enuf...


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok, a query...
I am using the Nov 07 released Forceware 169.21 for 8600GT. I heard, Forceware 174.74 is available for XP and Vista. So, i just want suggestions on updating the drivers? Coz, it is not WHQL certified so i was hesitating to give it a try. One more thing, is it really safe to try all those modified drivers? And is it true that there are drivers which give better performance in crysis than others? I heard some, but  wasnt sure. And if it is then is the driver meant for that sole purpose only?? I mean, games other than Crysis wouldnt get any benefit..?


----------



## HellKing (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am using ForceWare 174.xxx and I think it IS WHQL certified..

but that is for 9600GT and 9800GX2

For 8600GT, the latest driver I think is ForceWare Release 169 which you have....


----------



## nvidia (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT, Vista the latest driver available is 169.25(WHQL)
In XP its 169.21(WHQL)
Source


----------



## spikygv (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mayanksharma said:


> And is it true that there are drivers which give better performance in crysis than others? I heard some, but  wasnt sure.



i think u r referring to omega drivers. . i havent tried them  . . omega guy doesnt write the drivers . .he chooses the best files(what he thinks )  from different driver versions. .


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well, yeah i was referring to all those drivers with modified inf and no whql certification. Anyways, this means i should stick with good old 169.21 whql then.


----------



## shaileshskamath (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an Intel865 motherboard with a 128MB Graphics card (Geforce 440MX), and I want to upgrade to the 512MB Geforce 8500GT. Sadly, the PCI slot for the 440MX doesn't match the 8500GT, and that's the only PCI slot on the motherboard  What do I do now (without giving up the card that is) ?...


----------



## nvidia (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^You have to change the motherboard to support any new graphics card.
And its not a good thing to buy the 8500GT. Buy the 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 card.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wait a minute that mobo supports agp cards and how can it support pcie cards. i may be mistaken here u can upgrade to geforce 7800gs agp card


----------



## nvidia (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thats what i've said there... He has to change the motherboard... Its a waste of money if he is going to buy an agp card now...


----------



## anshad666 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I Want Knw About The Intel GMA X3100...am Havng Acer Aspire 5920..am Not A Plyer Of High End Games...its Suitable For Me Or Not???...if I Upgrade To Dedicatd Graphics Which One I Choose???plz Reply


----------



## nvidia (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Suitable for you or not depends on the kind of games that you like to play. If you like to play all the latest and the ones that will be released in the future, then its recommended to buy a new graphics card. 
Whats your budget if you decide to buy a new card?


----------



## raviramgopal (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my frnd  needs to buy and agp card , not a pci or pci express card , cause he  will get a new comp in a few months so the agp is only temporary , his configuration is - intel 845 series motherboard,1 gig ddr1 ram,40 gb hardisk , p4 processor 2.4 ghz etc so plz i need a reply and how good is the BFG Geforce 7800 GS OC AGP 256mb card


----------



## spikygv (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7800GS is a fine card. . .but not worth the money . .i think a 7300GT / 7600GS should do for a few months. . for how much is he getting the 7800GS ?


----------



## nvidia (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@raviramgopal: If he is getting a new computer then why cant he wait? There is no use in buying a AGP card now... Ask him to wait and then buy a PCIe card.


----------



## anshad666 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^Suitable for you or not depends on the kind of games that you like to play. If you like to play all the latest and the ones that will be released in the future, then its recommended to buy a new graphics card.
> Whats your budget if you decide to buy a new card?




i dnt knw more abut such cards...if i buy my budjts under 5000....plz post most popular cards and  prices if u can???plz...


----------



## spikygv (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 8600gt.


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy a new PC and dealer gave an option to go for second hand graphic card. below are the two cards and their price.

Leadtek 6600 GT - 1.5k
ATI 1800 - 4.5k

which one shall I go for and is the price ok?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
you buying AGP card


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> you buying AGP card




I am sure that ATI one is PCIE but not sure about the leadtek. however, leadtek one had the SLI option. that makes me believe its not AGP. 

Still I am not sure. upgrading PC after approx 4 years. totaly out of touch from PC hardware.

Currently running Geforce FX 5200 so you can understand where i stand.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if u're going for a new pc. .i think its better to go4 a newer card. . 6600GT is too outdated. .and old one means its been used for about 2-3 yrs .. g-cards dont last as long as proccy's. .


----------



## nvidia (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pawsingh said:


> I am sure that ATI one is PCIE but not sure about the leadtek. however, leadtek one had the SLI option. that makes me believe its not AGP.
> 
> Still I am not sure. upgrading PC after approx 4 years. totaly out of touch from PC hardware.
> 
> Currently running Geforce FX 5200 so you can understand where i stand.


If you plan to use your new PC for the next 4 years, then 6600 will not be enough... It wont last even a single day
Its completely outdated and buying that is a waste of money. Buy the 8600GT and dont settle for anything below this even if you are a casual gamer


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go 8800GT 512 MB DDR3 Super clocked


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> If you plan to use your new PC for the next 4 years, then 6600 will not be enough... It wont last even a single day
> Its completely outdated and buying that is a waste of money. Buy the 8600GT and dont settle for anything below this even if you are a casual gamer



Any Idea which is the best 8600 GT card and its price?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

First of all, there is no BEST 8600GT in the market! And secondly, there are lots of brands to choose from. Anyways, MSI and Palit has good models in the market. Even, if u are going for the XFX 8600GT product, make sure u go for a aftermarket cooler. After that, the card excels excellently!


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here is the config that I am planning to buy

mobo - abit ip35 
Procy - E8200
Ram - 2 gig

I am a casual gamer and will be playing games like GTA san Andreas, Doom3.

Main purpose is to play 1080p movies.
Pc will be running 24/7
considering above will XFX 8600 GT be an issue? in terms of heating and performance?

I am not planning to over clock. If heating is going to be an issue with GPU then what type of cooling solution you recommend?
Consider me as newbie.
Thanks in advance


----------



## spikygv (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ if u dont OC and are only a casual gamer , a xfx 8600GT should not be a problem. ..i see no point in going for a aftermarket cooler for a mid-low end product like 8600GT . the cooler itself will cost 2k atleast. thats why i think u shud go4 other brand like asus / palit / evga ( get from tirupathi enterprises ) / galaxy .


----------



## constantine (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i need a good pci-e card and my budget is 5k any suggestions , preferably nvidia also which motherboard is better - asua p5k plvm intel , asus p5s mx se , biostar gf 7050-m7 plz need a reply fast


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ if u dont OC and are only a casual gamer , a xfx 8600GT should not be a problem. ..i see no point in going for a aftermarket cooler for a mid-low end product like 8600GT . the cooler itself will cost 2k atleast. thats why i think u shud go4 other brand like asus / palit / evga ( get from tirupathi enterprises ) / galaxy .



^ thanks for the information. However i am little confused about your comments. you mentioned that xfx 8600 GT should not be a problem and also suggested to go for other brands like asus/palit/evga/galaxy.


----------



## constantine (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

plz help me ppl i need a goog pci express card within 4500 rs , it should be good enough for me to play crysis plz ppl


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think you can get 6600GT for your budget...You can play crysis provided you have 1 or 2 GB RAM but at low graphics settings


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> plz help me ppl i need a goog pci express card within 4500 rs , it should be good enough for me to play crysis plz ppl


 


Beta Waves said:


> I think you can get 6600GT for your budget...You can play crysis provided you have 1 or 2 GB RAM but at low graphics settings


 
dont kid yourselves 




_


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> plz help me ppl i need a goog pci express card within 4500 rs , it should be good enough for me to play crysis plz ppl


Go for any 8600GT brand. Like, XFX, Palit or MSI. With 8600GT, there isnt much to choose from. 

@sagargv,
well, the aftermarket cooling advice included future Overclocking stability and performance guarantee !!  hehe..
Not necessary to go for though... Depends upon usability!


----------



## spikygv (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont think 8600GT is worth the aftermarket coolers price. . better to get a more powerful card with stock cooler .. my opinion. . 

for a 8600 , i wud prefer brands other than XFX..


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot for your reviews guys. I will go for the XFX 8600 GT. Just want to confirm if this is the one you are talking about:

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=415


Also let me know if this one is better than FXf or not:
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=643
Its MSI


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys wat is the price of ATi 3850


----------



## spikygv (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pawsingh said:


> Thanks a lot for your reviews guys. I will go for the XFX 8600 GT. Just want to confirm if this is the one you are talking about:
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=415
> 
> ...



xfx 8600 , u shud get it for 4.5 - 5k . .6k is far too high for card that runs hotter than other brands. see if u can get evga. .


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> guys wat is the price of ATi 3850


Rs 12,375/- (GeCube)
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=1109

Rs 11,500/- (GeCube)
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


_


----------



## monkey (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



DigitalDude said:


> Rs 12,375/- (XFX)
> *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=1109
> 
> Rs 11,500/- (GeCube)
> ...



ATI 3850 by XFX??!! Check again dude...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX  ATi 3850 wow hmm


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> XFX  ATi 3850 wow hmm


hehehe slip of da finger 



_


----------



## raj7000 (Apr 7, 2008)

*problem with my xfx geforce 6600 graphics card*

hi out there,


          I am facing a problem with my xfx geforce 6600 grpahics card.The Display shows picture with stripes & after that back & white suqares appear on the monitor.Can anyone tell me whats the problem with my card & provide ant solution to it.its an agp card


----------



## spikygv (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its artifacting . .get it replaced. its probobly running too hot / has run too hot for too long a time . ..


----------



## purvabh (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi there........now basically thanks to this thread i've been able to choose a card (the 9600) but then i'm also in a weird fix........i live in vadodara gujarat and the problem is that my dealer can't get this card for me (trust me though i am looking around,its rather difficult to get one if he can't).....i can easily go to ahemdabad if that can solve my problem.....the last option would be mumbai which for obvious reasons is undesirable........and i'm also going to singapore malaysia and thailand in not too much of time.....is it advisable to wait ? if yes please specify both the market and the expected price difference....and that if the ati 3850 would be cheaper too (i can pay 9k at max for starters).......and lol......a final request .....could someone tell me about the street prices (india) of these two cards?

Cheers


----------



## spikygv (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get the 9600GT . its around 9k-10k . .for evga it may be 11k . .dont forget about the psu . .u'll need a psu with atleast 26A on 12 volt for either 3850 / 9600GT. . 9600 is much better than 3850 .


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



purvabh said:


> hi there........now basically thanks to this thread i've been able to choose a card (the 9600) but then i'm also in a weird fix........i live in vadodara gujarat and the problem is that my dealer can't get this card for me (trust me though i am looking around,its rather difficult to get one if he can't).....i can easily go to ahemdabad if that can solve my problem.....the last option would be mumbai which for obvious reasons is undesirable........and i'm also going to singapore malaysia and thailand in not too much of time.....is it advisable to wait ? if yes please specify both the market and the expected price difference....and that if the ati 3850 would be cheaper too (i can pay 9k at max for starters).......and lol......a final request .....could someone tell me about the street prices (india) of these two cards?
> 
> Cheers


check here for prices mate... theitwares.com and techshop.in

if you dont mind some custom formalities you can very well buy it in singapore.. but I dunno abt the formalities  and you dont get warranty I guess 

_


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@NIGHTMARE
Prices of HD 3850 nd 3870 has slashed, but in itwares, it dun seems to be updated.
When i asked locally, MSI 3850 256 was for around 8.2k and 512 for 9k. U can get better deal with some bargaining. And if u from mumbai or Delhi, it ll be more cheaper, as those prices are from Kerala.

@Sagargv
HD 3850 dun need 26A on 12v rail. It can work fine on a gud 400W PSU with 20~22A on 12v rail. 22 wud be better if one plan to oc.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi friends,

One of my friend is going to buy a grafix card very soon, his budget is 6000/- and he wants to play Crysis.

Please recommend some cards for the same. He has chosen 
Palit GeForce8500GT Sonic 256 MB. Any other solution, as I don't think this is a future  proof(at least next 1-1.5 yrs).

Any comments are welcome


----------



## spikygv (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ dont even think of 8500 , , for 6k u can get 8600GT .


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

suggest graphics card for 20k budget plz.....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 8800GTS 512 MB .. should be around 18.5k's ..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
even 9800GTS or similar model is around 20k

or else you can even get any of the below model and a good gfx cooler

XFX GeForce 8800GT 512 MB DDR3 PV-T88P-YDF4 - Rs.14500
XFX GeForce 8800GT 512 MB DDR3 Extreme PV-T88P-YDE4 - Rs.16000
XFX GeForce 8800GT 512 MB DDR3 XXX PV-T88P-YDD4 - Rs.17500


price source: theitwares.com 

_


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500GT - better than 8600GT
*technewstime.com/hardware-news/9500gt-beats-up-8600gt


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> 9500GT - better than 8600GT
> *technewstime.com/hardware-news/9500gt-beats-up-8600gt


The card was supposed to replace 8500GT but it actually replaced 8600 GT!!   

ohh my...why did i go with 8600??


----------



## spikygv (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deathvirus_me said:


> ^^ 8800GTS 512 MB .. should be around 18.5k's ..



in case u have a SLI mobo , consider 2*9600GT.


----------



## sumigizlov (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what are the latest prices of agp cards 6200gt, 7300 and 6600gt
i have 845 gv mobo with 4x agp slot does my mobo support these cards


----------



## spikygv (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> @NIGHTMARE
> Prices of HD 3850 nd 3870 has slashed, but in itwares, it dun seems to be updated.
> When i asked locally, MSI 3850 256 was for around 8.2k and 512 for 9k. U can get better deal with some bargaining. And if u from mumbai or Delhi, it ll be more cheaper, as those prices are from Kerala.
> 
> ...



oh ok . thanks for correcting me. but i usually recommend better psu's to avoid stability probs or rare overheating cases .


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

isnt it better 2 buy 8800GT 256MB than 9600GT 512 MB???


----------



## spikygv (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 9600GT scales better in SLI . but yes , a 8800GT SLI is more powerful .


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks  can someone give de price of de two in delhi n mumbai?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for mumbai you can refer to theitwares.com

dunno for delhi you can see this npithub.com might be around the same price 


_


----------



## monkey (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankushkool said:


> thanks  can someone give de price of de two in delhi n mumbai?



In Delhi you can check yantraonline.in. But the prices here are inclusive of taxes and shipping. If you are in Delhi then you can discount shipping charges and get a better price.


----------



## aytus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys.. where can i find a 8800 GS .. ?? i think the card is not launched in india .. but plz correct me if im wrong.. 
btw ytf was this card not released in india.. it wuud hav been instant hit/???
and i even read smwher that this card is rebranded as some 9xxx card now.. ]
is it goin to b available in india..


----------



## spikygv (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GS was only filling in . now the 9600GT is the owner of that price range.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*guys i have one query. well i am not able to find any 256mb version of 8600gt.i have called in some nearby shops but everyone says that only 512mb version of this card is available now.and it costs around 4900-5000.

and they have stopped making the 8500 versions also.

well is it true.
what would be the cost of a 256mb version now.
and i have 18amps on 12v rails is there any chance of this card working properly on this system. *


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> 8800GS was only filling in . now the 9600GT is the owner of that price range.



>9k's is not exactly mid range u know .. going by the standards of India i.e.  .. ~7.5 would be still a better option ..

Also .. 8800GS is already phased out  ... 9600GSO is almost here .. and if priced properly .. it could turn out to be a better vfm card for mid-range's  ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *guys i have one query. well i am not able to find any 256mb version of 8600gt.i have called in some nearby shops but everyone says that only 512mb version of this card is available now.and it costs around 4900-5000.
> 
> and they have stopped making the 8500 versions also.
> 
> ...



Where are u from?
Well 8600GT doesn't require external power. It draws from PCI-E slot itself.
Whatsoever the card will be available between 4500-5000/- 
And since u already getting a 512MB version for >5000/- then it is the best deal. ANd i guess it should be a DDR3 Version otherwise no point of buying it.
Personally - I don't think 8600GT is a good option.
I recommend This
But u have to wait for it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^
the DDR3 version of 512MB 8600GT is around 6k... so probably he might have got the deal for the older DDR2 thing 


_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Where are u from?
> Well 8600GT doesn't require external power. It draws from PCI-E slot itself.
> Whatsoever the card will be available between 4500-5000/-
> And since u already getting a 512MB version for >5000/- then it is the best deal. ANd i guess it should be a DDR3 Version otherwise no point of buying it.
> ...





well my mobo dosent have pci-e version 2.0 slot.so i think i cant opt for 9600gt. 

it only supports pci-e x16 (x4 mode) slot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do we have 2 consider core clock & memory clock while buying a card...what
role do they have in gaming...?

lets say 
between ATi HD 3870XT:
*techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=1241

& Nvidia 9600GT:

*techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=1360

the former has higher values in coreclock & memory clock....so is it better
than the latter....also its priced higher...


----------



## spikygv (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ u can compare the core clocks of 2 gpu's based on the same core. . in the comparison u gave , they have different cores.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think HD3870 is much better choice over 9600GT but considering price point, the 9600GT is better.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i beg to differ. .3870 is better only when AA is turned off. how can you say its a much better card ?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*please help me post your replies.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85744*


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



DigitalDude said:


> dont kid yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yo Dude I am really Sorry for that Post ... I have 7950 GT .. The game runs fine with high settings ... so thought it might run on 6600GT on low settings ... And i had no idea that 8 series cards are so cheap ... Are they any better than 7950GT .....


----------



## quan chi (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well i am not that hardcore gamer. 

i love to play games like hitman contracts nfs mw.type old games in mid high or a little high settings on 800x600 or 1024x768 resolutions. 

therefore i got a xfx geforce 8500gt 512mb ddr2 graphics card. 

everything from installation was smooth. but after i installed the driver from the xfx cd. i ran hitman contracts on high settings.initially it ran well but aftersome time i started to experience some graphical glitches. 

as i am on dial up so i thought of updating the driver from a december 2007 c magazine issue which gives forceware updates for nvidia for windows xp. 
 


well after i ran that driver installation suddenly my system restarted and gave that driver error .after that i got some three more restarts(not simultaniously). 

the cpu temperature was runing at 40 deg c. 

guys please help me.how should i update my graphics driver to the latest version. 

i mean should i first uninstall my older version then start this newer version installation.can anyone please provide me the site. 

as i am using a graphics card for the first time.  


friends please help me.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What was the driver version of the XFX disc? Also did you test other games in that driver? My advice is uninstall the December driver that you have installed & get the latest one installed.Check if after that too your system reboots or not.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



allwyndlima said:


> What was the driver version of the XFX disc? Also did you test other games in that driver? My advice is uninstall the December driver that you have installed & get the latest one installed.Check if after that too your system reboots or not.



driver version 162.18y

well that driver didnt got installed it restarted in the middle only.

but i did reinstalled my old driver.but after that also i got two restarts.

yes other games runs with it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's the brand of your SMPS? or rather what's your full system specs?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*i have p4 3.0ghz with ht.
1.50gb of ram.
300w vip smps.
xfx geforce 8500gt 512 mb ddr2.

the system also hangs sometimes.these problems are all new.they are happening after  upgrading the ram and adding the gfx card.

before restarting a blue screen with error appears whichg stays for a fraction of a second.

moreover sometimes after restarting i get this message.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.acacf08a0e.jpg*


----------



## spikygv (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *well i am not that hardcore gamer.
> 
> i love to play games like hitman contracts nfs mw.type old games in mid high or a little high settings on 800x600 or 1024x768 resolutions.
> 
> ...



whats ur gpu temp while gaming ? use riva tuner to log it .. dont alt+tab out of a game to see. . allow riva tuner to log temperature in the background while you game . After sometime check the max gpu temp and report it here .even better would be to get ATItool and run it for 15mins and see the temp. ur gpu maybe overheating.I strongly suspect this as you said u have some graphical glitches.

What psu do you have ? What is the amperage on the 12volt rail ?



quan chi said:


> *i have p4 3.0ghz with ht.
> 1.50gb of ram.
> 300w vip smps.
> xfx geforce 8500gt 512 mb ddr2.
> ...



i cant seem to be able to open that image. so i dont know what error message it is. i think the VIP 300W psu is the culprit. change to atleast a zebronics 400W for 450bucks. and do get the gpu temp after running ati tool.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@quan_chi
your SMPS maybe the culprit...

how old is it ? and did it come with your case itself ?

better to get a branded one like cooler master 450W

_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*my smps is two years old.yes it came with the case.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/b4e43e32fe.jpg *


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
it definitely needs change... buy a better PSU

Cooler Master is good but if you are on a tight budget get a zebronics as 'sagargv' suggested...


installing new RAM sticks and a gfx card might have been too much for it to handle...

and as far as gfx card heating problems are concerned I dont think 8500GT gets hots that much 


_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well if i suppose by mistake runs a wrong driver update version which does not support this chipset.will it do harm my system or it will automatically wont get installed.

and can you please give me the link to download riva tuner.*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
*www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner


btw installing a wrong driver can screwup things. but if the driver doesnt even support the chipset, in most of the cases it won't install 

though I can't clearly figure out what you are actually asking 


_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*hey the problem seems to have solved.as i have taken out my 1gb ram module the system is working fine till now.

now my system memory is 512mb.

but a new problem has arised.

i cant run overlord demo properly in mid high settings at 800x600 resolutions.
you know my system spects now.i only get 10-12 fps.
the minimum system requirement for this game is.
----------------------
Minimum Specification:
----------------------
- Windows XP
- DirectX 9.0c
- CPU: Pentium 2.4 GHz or Athlon XP 2400+
- 512 mb RAM
- Graphics Card: GeForce FX5900 / Radeon 9500 or above
- DirectX 9 Compatible Sound Card
- 1.2 Gb Hard Drive Space


so i should get atleast 18-20fps.in mid settings at 800x600 resolutions.

btw is it due to the 512mb ram(as 1gb is required).

and can anyone please tell me how can i overclock my cpu and gpu.*



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> *www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner
> 
> 
> ...



dosent matter you have given me the answer.


----------



## imgame2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Msi Nx8800gt*

hi people i m planning to buy graphics card and i have narrowed down two possibilities

1)9600gt (probably evga version)
  *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=1592

2)8800gt (MSI OC version)
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=1105

now infact it looks pretty obvious that since the difference is only 1.5k going for MSI is wise choice.but my computer vendor told me that MSI service is pretty bad in chennai,and i came to know about the same from few acquaintances.thats its not great either. on the other hand evga gives a life-time warranty.though i don't know how it works in india.does anybody know about it ?

can some someone tell me (if they have this version of MSI card) if this card is good or face any problem ?also how good is buying stuff from techshop.in?i haven't bought any stuff from it or for that matter any indian online shop.is it good and reliable ?

and can anyone tell me what is the street price of this card ? if anyone know about it,it will be of great help.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ contact tirupathi enterprises for evga cards . i dont know about MSI service. Try to find the price of evga 8800GT and the warranty you get. And i trust you have chosen a good enough psu for that card.



quan chi said:


> *hey the problem seems to have solved.as i have taken out my 1gb ram module the system is working fine till now.
> 
> now my system memory is 512mb.
> 
> ...



run memtest to check ram . ur 1gb stick seems to be faulty. use riva tuner to OC the gpu . but with a weak gpu like 8500GT dont expect noticable improvement. and you can forget OCing that presshot p4 3 ghz.it already runs too hot .

try running that demo @ 800x600 at all low details and filters.

and do post the temps of gpu  . i'm specifically asking this as XFX cards these days seem to run rather hot. . if many xfx 8600GT' were overheating , i see no reason why that should'nt be the same case with 8500GT.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@quan_chi

also check whether the speed of your two RAM sticks are the same...

and if possible run a memory integrity check.. (using memtest *www.memtest.org/)

EDIT:
bah! sagar beat me to it  

and 8500GT is a pretty low powered card and it doesn't heat much like XFX's 8600GTs.. even some cards are passively cooled 

_


----------



## imgame2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks sagargv for replying back ,i found out more about service in chennai,actually its pathetic hardly any dealer keep MSI stuff here.they say costumers come for problems MSI people are not able to support.

about prices of evga,the techshop.in prices are(i think street prices might be 1 to 1.5k less as is always the case)

evga 8800 gt 512 mb SC "superclocked"-14.4 k
evga 8800 gt 512 mb KO "knockout"-15.2k

now thats a little steep for my budget i was hoping to squeeze a 8800 gt for about 11.5 k.so if i want to go for evga, i will have to postpone buying the card for a month or two.which i m confused will be a wise decision or not ?

PSU will be coolermaster 600 W.

tirupathi enterprises doesn't have an office here in chennai will have to ask HQ in kolkata,tomo.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if u wont be getting service for MSI  . u might as well , stay away from it.
i would recommend the 8800GT from evga . it is a much better deal compared to the 9600GT. and the psu you have chosen is pretty good. 



The rest is upto you. either wait for a month and get 8800GT 512 or get 9600GT now. If radeon 3870 is priced at 10k ,then u can go for that.but pay nothing more than 10k for 3870. 

If u can get the evga 8800GT ( a non OCed version will do ) within your budget on the street, its a steel.


----------



## imgame2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks again i will have to check for a non-OCed version for evga,if i get it within my budget i will surely buy it.

and i m not going to buy HD3870 as its very rare card,ATI cards have always service issue(at least in chennai,its like ATI doesn't care about indian customers).i can't afford to waste time running around to get services from people who are not willing to provide it.And 9600 GT is much better card when i turn on anti aliasing,though the performance difference doesn't come much when u compare it with various games.

another thing which i keep thinking is the max resolution my monitor supports is 1600x1200@60Hz,and even today there are very few monitors in India which support 1900x1200 and they are extremely costly,as of now.and various reviews show that in most games baring crysis and oblivion,9600gt oced is very close to 8800gt at lower resolution till 1280x1024 and then as the resolution increases it falls behind,and real difference is shown in few games @1600x1200,1680x1050 and in most games at 1900x1200.which is very unlikely i will be playing at those resolutions in atleast coming 1 and half years.

so in all probabilty i will be playing games @ 1280x1024 @ max settings or 1600x1200 @ max settings which allow me to smooth game play.

in that case is 9600 gt not better suited for my needs ? perhaps an OCed version from eVGA ?


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys I'm thinkin to upgrade my graphics card to geforce 8800 series ... current my system config is:
HP:
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E4400
1 gb ddr2 ram
intel gma 950 graphics
240 gb hdd..

will upgradation support my system ?!... lookin forward to play new games which need high end config ... should i upgrade ram also?!

wht u think of GeForce 8800 GTX ?

I see many brands of geforce ... does the performace of each brand is different ... i saw some like 

eVGA GEFORCE 8800 GTX
BFG GeForce 8800 GTX 
XFX GEFORCE 8800GTX
msi etc

which should i go for ?!


----------



## imgame2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why go for 8800 GTX ? 

a 8800 GT overcloed will fulfill ur need very well.rather spend on good PSU and cooler for 8800GT what games are u planning to play ?

as sagargv and i were talking before eVGA 8800GT 512 Mb KO "knockout" is a steal deal and it gives knockout performace,and a lifetime warranty.

i don't think BFG is available in india? correct me if i m wrong.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame2 , AFAIK bfg is not available. i recommended the non OCed edition as u had a budget constraint thats all . definitely KO is better. please make sure u'll get warranty for evga cards.

how long do u intend to use the card u're going to buy now ? if its <= 1 year , a 9600GT will do. for anytime more than that , i feel 8800GT will be a more prudent option.

And see if you can get Palit Sonic+ . Those cards have zalman coolers.If u can get  a 8800GT palit sonic for around 11-12k , that will also be a good buy. But again you will have to confirm regarding aftersale services.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pirates1323 said:


> hey guys I'm thinkin to upgrade my graphics card to geforce 8800 series ... current my system config is:
> HP:
> Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E4400
> 1 gb ddr2 ram
> ...



*8800GTX* is costly and besides its a kicked out card. 
U can have better or almost same performance with *8800GTS (512MB)*. Its cheap and excellent performer.
But if u have bucks then *9800GTX* is the latest thing.
Also u have to upgrade that RAM too,(at least *2GB*). Because it will bottleneck ur system performance and u will not be able to get all fun that u deserve!


----------



## imgame2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will have to look for palit and sonic cards,and yes i will be using the card for about 1 and half years atleast. and if i m not wrong nvidia will launch 9800 gt soon,that will perhaps bring down prices of 8800GT and 9600 GT as well i hope 9800 gt is atleast decently better than 8800 GT,cos if they are not 8800GT will be going strong still.

so i understand things will be changing drastically in areana.hence  i do understand when u say about buying 8800 gt.and thats what i wanted.but lets hope i get what i want... if i don't get it i will very well postpone it. as next 3 months i will be very busy anyway.will not play much of games in next 3 months.

will look for stuff in august may be....a lot would have changed by then. i hope.

thanks sagargv for all ur help!!


----------



## royal (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Msi Nx8800gt*



imgame2 said:


> can some someone tell me (if they have this version of MSI card) if this card is good or face any problem ?
> 
> and can anyone tell me what is the street price of this card ? if anyone know about it,it will be of great help.


 
I have been using the MSI card for a week now...running smoothly so far.
I have played DOOM III, HL2, SOF Payback with high settings. No Problem.  
(Crysis is yet to come  )

Anyway you need a good PSU for running this. I have Corsair vx450W with 33A on +12V rail.

It cost me Rs. 11960(including tax) to get this from Tirupati so I think the price in techshop is good enough.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> will have to look for palit and sonic cards,and yes i will be using the card for about 1 and half years atleast. and if i m not wrong nvidia will launch 9800 gt soon,that will perhaps bring down prices of 8800GT and 9600 GT as well i hope 9800 gt is atleast decently better than 8800 GT,cos if they are not 8800GT will be going strong still.
> 
> so i understand things will be changing drastically in areana.hence  i do understand when u say about buying 8800 gt.and thats what i wanted.but lets hope i get what i want... if i don't get it i will very well postpone it. as next 3 months i will be very busy anyway.will not play much of games in next 3 months.
> 
> ...



Glad i could be of help. In 3 months , it is quite possible the 9900 based on GT200 will come out and some rumors indicate they have shway performance.Have a good time and when you do make your purchase , tell us too. .


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for EVGA or MSI Graphics Card only ... !!


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ how is MSI service ? 

this guy( imgame2 )  is backing away from MSI because of its service . i think he's from chennai. Could you help him ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> will have to look for palit and sonic cards,and yes i will be using the card for about 1 and half years atleast.


Sonic isnt any GPU manufacturer. Actually, Sonic,Super and Sonic+ are Palit's models. Super generally includes 512MB and above VRAMs. Sonic and Sonic+ models feature better VRAM modules,cooling units and comparatively higher clocks than other OC'd cards. And thats why, Sonic+ models are quite costly than the regular ones. Though, performance is worth the price. 
Regarding, GPU...see if u can wait then go for 8800GT after a while. By then, the price tag would be quite attractive.
As for 9600GT, Palit Sonic+ 9600GT 512MB model is highly recommendable by me! Superb performance and O/C-ability!


----------



## svgreatest (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hi*

My PC Config is:
915GAV Genuine Intel mobo
NavTech 450W PSU (came with the cabinet)
PIV 3Ghz  Processor
512MB RAM
7300LE  PCi-e card
My card temperature  idles  at 72  and when i play games it crosses a 100 C. Pls advise me on how to get my graphics card temp down.

Thanks


----------



## spikygv (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ whoa ! its burning up. .use a blower ( dont blow hot air ) to clear dust in the heat sink . if its a new card get it replaced. .if u've crossed the warranty period , reapply some thermal paste.

EDIT

It is unusual but possible that u're smps is not providing enough power and thus causing the heating problem . Try the card in ur frends house and see the temps. .


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ u can compare the core clocks of 2 gpu's based on the same core. . in the comparison u gave , they have different cores.



 No...I wanna know dat do we have 2 take in2 account the core clock & memory clock while buying a GCard....

OK let me make it simple...

give them a priority:

Memory Type(DDR2,DDR3,DDR4)
Core-Clock
Memory-CLock
card version(series...7,8,9..)

so,acc 2 me is this correct:

card version(series...7,8,9..) > Memory Type(DDR2,DDR3,DDR4) > Core-Clock > Memory-CLock

as shown above memory-clock gets lowest & card version gets highest 


another question:

U guys always says good PSU 4 Gcard...

Is there any chart/table showing the required PSU(watts) 4 a particular Card


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
to get an idea of PSU needs use this *educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html


_


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI Service No Issues in Mumbai


----------



## Ambar (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey i was wondering which one to go for ..... 

MSI HD 3870 or EVGA 8800 GT ..both being 512 cards...but 8800 performing a little better and being expensive 18k+ ....

my budget is 16k.

ne idea bout the proce of the 3870??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT MSI is for 12k. And HD 3870 is for same cost.
8800GT offers better performance while HD 3870 is better future proof. Its ur choice.

BTW for 16k, u can even get 8800GTS 512. Its better than 8800GT.


----------



## sagardani (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No one replied to my thread so posting here. I want AGP gfx card to which I can connect LCD monitor through DVI. Should not be too costly (around 2.5k) and good for HD movies.... nvidia/ati anything will do.....

waiting for reply....


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
AGP is like PIII now... 


_


----------



## sagardani (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^But I temporarily want it. I'll change my mobo next year till then I want AGP card to run LCD monitor and watch HD films around 2.5k..  so suggest it.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 7300 LE or 6200 . but seeing that u have a mobo that has only agp support, ur proccy wont be enough to run hd movies. . so u have to find a hd 2400 / 2600 .. which i think will be very difficult . these cards have AVIVO HD which decode HD content.


----------



## Ambar (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but i think the XFX 8800 GT alpha dog is 15k+ ....whts so gud bout this one???


----------



## quan chi (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



DigitalDude said:


> @quan_chi
> 
> also check whether the speed of your two RAM sticks are the same...
> 
> ...



yes my card is passively cooled.

well i dont know how to check temp on riva tuner.as i am unable to find that option can anybody help me please.


since my card is passively cooled what other things i can do to keep it cool.

and btw i tested bioshock demo on my card and frame rates were not that good but it was playable without any kind of lag in 800x600 resolutions with settings almost high.

btw will my card be able to play games such as nfs carbon and blood money type at highest settings at 800x600 resolutions.will it be able to play games released between 2003-2007 at those settings.
here are the details of my card.*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...ce&trade;+8500&productConfigurationId=1385708


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have just ordered Geforce-8800GT 512MB DDR3 and G-Skill (1 GB * 2) 800 MHZ... got 4 slots for ram ... so 2 alternative slots for these 800 mhz ... and other 2 alternative slots my old 1gb ddr2 333mhz ...

*Old Specs:* (CPU-Z: *i31.tinypic.com/28iukcl.jpg )
Windows Vista Home
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0 ghz E4400
*512 MB DDR2 333 MHZ * 2*
160 GB 3G HDD
*Intel GMA 950 Graphics*

*New Specs:*
Windows Vista Home
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0 ghz E4400
*512 MB DDR2 333 MHZ * 2*
*1 GB G-Skill DDR2 800 MHZ * 2*
160 GB 3d HDD
*Geforce-8800GT 512MB DDR3*

will it be ok for improving the overall system performace for gaming... m looking forward to play games like Assassin's Creed,Crysis, BioShock, Unreal Tournament 3..

another thing ... before installing the geforce card into the PCI slot ... should I remove the intel GMA graphics drivers .... and then install the new drivers for geforce 8800gt?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^specify the C2D processor model! 
Apart from that, rest of the config seems nice! 
Btw, u should go for >160GB, 250GB atleast! Games like UT-III and Crysis could easily eat up lots of GBs!  
Ofcourse, u'll see a major performance difference! Believe me u are in for a tr8. (GMA ->8800GT! ) 
yep, uninstall old vga drivers before installing the new card and its drivers.


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Planning to buy following next month
CPU - E8200 or E8400
Mobo - Abit IP 35E
PSU - POV black diamond 500w
GPU - EVGA 9600GT

Question: Will the PSU be able to handle 9600 GT and if I plan to buy 8800GT will it be able to handle that also.


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mayanksharma said:


> ^^specify the C2D processor model!
> Apart from that, rest of the config seems nice!
> Btw, u should go for >160GB, 250GB atleast! Games like UT-III and Crysis could easily eat up lots of GBs!
> Ofcourse, u'll see a major performance difference! Believe me u are in for a tr8. (GMA ->8800GT! )
> yep, uninstall old vga drivers before installing the new card and its drivers.



processor is E4400 ... i hve 160 gb + 40GB of my old pc ... total 240 GB ...

hey i did not upgraded my system yet to geforce 8800gt and 3gb ram ... but I though of running SpeedFan software ... and got this result ..

*i31.tinypic.com/13za52r.jpg

will after upgradin to geforce 8800gt and 2gb of more RAM will lead more heating problems ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pirates1323 said:


> i hve 160 gb + 40GB ... total 240 GB ...



*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/ohyeah.gifI think u need a calci....4 dat

Btw r u using both RAMs 333MHz & 800Mhz


----------



## quan chi (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*please reply to my post 4916.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=810046&postcount=4916 *


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I dont know about riva tuner. I dont think what you want to find will be THAT difficult  just search around or wait for others to reply.

use a good case fan so that there is a good circulation in the case.. inthis way the passively cooled card get some air flow or else use a VGA cooling fan but its not needed.

btw for game compatibility and knowing how well your system will play a game you can check with *www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


@KaranTh85
lol yeah

and btw 'pirates1323' should throw away those 2*512MB sticks.. they are sure to be a bottleneck 


_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*^^i checked there.well my card says it supports shader version 4.0.
but there it is showing it has shader version 3.0.
why it is showing like that.
please do reply. *


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
what shader are you talking about.. pixel shader or vertex shader ?? 

_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*shader model 4.0.i think both comes under it.*


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*how to check temp using reva tuner.

guys i checked the temperature of my graphics card using this *downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1194. well my max temp during gaming goes to 73.

is it bad.*


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

73 degrees is kinda high for GPUs! However, seeing u have 8500GT and ohh that too from XFX, i think the temp is quite normal!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
also it is a passively cooled card.. 
even though the temp is a bit on a higher side 

@quan_chi
dude use a good case fan or a graphics card cooler 


_


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> also it is a passively cooled card..
> even though the temp is a bit on a higher side
> 
> ...



well is that a fan and can it be attached to the card.how much will it cost.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ no porbs with temp dude. .. its fine for ur card. ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have a look at this thread & comment there.


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pawsingh said:


> Planning to buy following next month
> CPU - E8200 or E8400
> Mobo - Abit IP 35E
> PSU - POV black diamond 500w
> ...




Bump


----------



## xbonez (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ a definite yes to both


----------



## pawsingh (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Thanks for the confirmation. I have decided to buy a cheap card now and will upgrade to 8800GT later. In other words, not going for 9600GT as I thought earlier that POV 500w may not be able to handle 8800GT


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is the best card under Rs.2k-2.5K??
I wan't a AGP one.
My mobo is MSI PM8M-V.I think it supports AGP 4X cards,but please confirm it.


----------



## uday9484 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi to all i was going to upgrade pc 
nearly going to finilize abit IP35-E mobo   
and coming to gfx i had some queries hope u all help me
basically i was midcore gamer(RTS and racing) my last played games are Age of empires3 and NFS MW that to way back in 2006   
and from there some couple of titles left to play and till now i never played any FPS games
ok ok leave my **** aside

i have choosen 8600GT chipset which suits my req and bill also(5-7K)
i have choosen brand also XFX 8600GT but worried about its users quoting heat issues   
and some users are mentioning  it as electric stove  
and please users of them like "nvidia" and "sagargv" give their reviews

and in 10/2007 issue in digit they have given gold best buy to Asus 8600GT
compare these two or if possible others which is best out of that chipset


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys got a ATI 3650 DDR3 512 for my bro's PC and its soooo cool!
Dx10.1,SM 4.1 and many other impressive features for 6.5 K.Now i feel like selling off my 8800 GTSs 512 MBj/k


----------



## spikygv (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uday9484 said:


> Hi to all i was going to upgrade pc
> nearly going to finilize abit IP35-E mobo
> and coming to gfx i had some queries hope u all help me
> basically i was midcore gamer(RTS and racing) my last played games are Age of empires3 and NFS MW that to way back in 2006
> ...



true , old XFX 8600GT udf7 overheated a lot reaching the 90C's for me. .the replacement i got UAL3 is better ( max i've seen is 80C and idles at 60C ) but not all that satisfactory. . .XFX seems to be getting a bad reputation regarding overheating . even the 8800GT alpha dog owners seem to have complaints..

by all means asus 8600GT is much better.. . much cooler.

since u're saying u have a budget of 7k , if u can extend to about 9k , u can get double the performance of 8600GT by getting a 9600GT. . but also be sure to get atleast a cooler master 500W psu in case u opt for 9600GT .. 

if u can get a radeon 3850 for around 7-8k , that will also be a much better deal compared to the 8600GT.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please have a look at this


----------



## anksin (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all i recently purchased nvidia graphix card 7200GS  its 256 dedicated
problem i m facing is that comp restarts after certain time 
or hangs a bit sometimes
i donno whether its  a prob wth card or some thng with my pc
i dont mind returing it back n get a new 1 but i have got this at a very cheap value 
plz reply for this


----------



## nvidia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Are you sure your power supply is giving enough power to run your rig?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anksin said:


> Hi all i recently purchased nvidia graphix card 7200GS  its 256 dedicated
> problem i m facing is that comp restarts after certain time
> or hangs a bit sometimes
> i donno whether its  a prob wth card or some thng with my pc
> ...



whats the temps of ur card ? is it overheating ?


----------



## anksin (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how to do that i mean i removed the card it was heat but when i asked my engineer abt it he says its normal for n e card to get heat
n i havent improved my power supply 
should i have to its a pci express card
as i might have mentioned earlier
wat should i for it i m sure there might not b  a prob with comp as if m working without card pc works smooth n fine without n e hassles but then why graphic card giving such problem  n e way i can solve it


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*please answer here.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86388*


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SO I also want to go for new system.  should I take xfx 8600 GT ?
 and in that any minor version sort of I should ask for ?  like ual or ...
 but not udf7 ????

BTW I heard about GTX card also.  is that one better ?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ whats ur budget. . If i were u , i would avoid xfx 8600 , see if u can get evga 8600 . ..

how can u compare a 8800GTX with a 8600GT ? they're in totally different leagues.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Sandeepfrompune
Stay away from XFX 8600GT.
You can get Asus 8600GT which has much better cooling...
Whats your budget?


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,

For my rig in my signature, which new nvidia based card works fine without any issues. Currently i have XFX 7600GS which i had brought 1 year ago.

I dont want to do Cross Fire or SLI. I need a single card.


----------



## adithya217 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

have a pc with the following configuration. 


AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 
Biostar TA690G AM2 
Transcend 2^1 GB DDR2 800MHZ Ram 
Viewsonic VA1912WB Monitor 

the problem is i brought an XFX 8600GT 256mb gddr3 graphic card.when i put the card in pci-e slot and connect the monitor 
to the card's dvi port,the monitor just stays blank saying no signal.i even changed the settings in bios like Initial display first to pci-e and even disabled the onboard graphics but still the problem persists but i can tell that the card is powered because it's fan starts running as soon as i switch the power on.what do i have to do to make the card detected?please help me!


----------



## spikygv (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For my rig in my signature, which new nvidia based card works fine without any issues. Currently i have XFX 7600GS which i had brought 1 year ago.
> 
> I dont want to do Cross Fire or SLI. I need a single card.



a evga 8800GT should do fine.. whats ur budget ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For my rig in my signature, which new nvidia based card works fine without any issues. Currently i have XFX 7600GS which i had brought 1 year ago.
> 
> I dont want to do Cross Fire or SLI. I need a single card.



U didn't post any price range! 
Considering ur config. i think u can afford a 9800GTX!
Outrageous performance or wait for RV770 which has GDDR5!!
And if u are Nvidia fan then wait for 9900 or see this


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning the card within next 2-3 months, i think max i can afford is 10k - 15k. As i just recently upgraded my current pc. As i will give my old system which had problem to my cousin brother. The motherboard which had problem i got it replaced and my dealer has put a sponge between the motherboard and cabinet.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which brand's 7300 GT AGP card has GDDR3??
And will come under Rs.5 K?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*
please dont mind a simple question. 

is there any more tweaks in the control panel. at almost high settings in 800x600 resolutions i am getting 37-72 fps for nfs most wanted.vsync kept off.  *


----------



## nvidia (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^switch off anti-aliasing if its turned on..


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*most favourite shader model 4 gfx card of all time.
*www.yougamers.com/hardware/stats/yougamers/alltime/?mainnavi=true

i ran the 3d mark test 06 and at 1024x768 resolutions at the graphical test i was getting only 6-15fps.

dont ask about the cpu test as it cant be faster than core 2 duo. 

has anybody here did the test.*


----------



## spikygv (May 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what more can u expect from a 8500GT ?


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ what more can u expect from a 8500GT ?



i don't expect it to run present or future games at high settings. 

but it should run them at mid settings in 800x600.

and games released before 2007 should also run properly isnt it.

well i did a test on f.e.a.r. and at 800x600 every thing maxed out.except 
volumetric lightening: off
volumetric light density:low
fsaa: off

here are the results:-
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.e9f6474a5d.jpg


----------



## spikygv (May 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ better than a 6600GT i suppose. .


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well can this card be compared to any 7 or 6 series card.
i mean is it equivalent to 7300gt.*


----------



## yash2006 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my big 7600gs is not working with window vista it is giving error code 43.i checked it on card manufacturer site and it says that card is vista compatible.I've installed all latest and old drivers for my card but no help.plz help.


----------



## prospeak (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys i need some help ...

i'm planning to get a new graphic card in under 10 k range....... 
performance is a priority  as i already have the following  config bought at the end of  jan. 

e6550,
intel dg33fb,
xfx 8600 gt(256 ddr3),
i-ball cabinet ( with stock smps m not sure abt 400w or 450w)
2X1gb (667mhz) ddr2 ram in dual channel

i think this is all the info that is required ..... 
8600 is not a bad card(can run anything at 1024X768  but when i bought it 8800 series started at 14000/-
and the card in b/w was 8600 gts  which is overpriced( my opinion )4 just an overclocked card.

i need a card 2 run crysis and assassin's creed at max ( 1280 X 1024 )

Ati cards are fairly compatible wth intel processor n mobo right?

i m not sure abt ati or nvidia( . . . as in what to buy )

sorry 4 the post getting bigger but it would be a huge help if u can quote the prices too.
Any help will be apprecated

Thanks

P.S : plan to buy it mid june.


----------



## spikygv (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ to early to decide if u're intending to buy in june. .rite now , gigabyte / MSI / evga 8800GT is a good choice.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I currently have a 7600GT. Is there any 9600GT offering  in 5-8k price bracket? If not then any chances of price drop soon? By soon I mean by July-August


----------



## ancientrites (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

attention digitians
my graohic card info under techpower gpu-z.1.7
gpu temperature 66.5 c
pcb temperature 59.8
fan speed 60%
fan speed 1627 rpm
no overclock,no rivatuner nothing my question is  the temperature alrite?or should i need something.i observed while playing vegas2 gpu and pcb goes up to 69.5 and 60.5.is THIS OK????


----------



## nvidia (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^The temperatures are fine, nothing to worry about.
My 8600GT goes upto 91C while playing games and 109C when i run 3D mark triangle test... See this


----------



## duron111 (May 2, 2008)

*HElp*

*Memory (RAM): 2030 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz
CPU Speed: 2199.4 MHz
Sound card: SRS Labs Audio Sandbox
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 
Network Adapters: Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection -
Hard Disks: C: 250GB | D: 70GB 
Manufacturer: Intel Corp.
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 05/02/07 | INTEL - d8
Motherboard: Intel Corporation DG33FB
Mointor:Samsung Sync Master 793s* 
_this is my presnt config.
_i will be buying a *Dell SP2208WFP 22"(*with a max res of 1680 x 1050)
my concern is will my present grafic card support this screen?!!! 
i am also planning u upgrade my grafic card in a couple of months .
i have my eyes on *GeForce 9800 GX2* or *GeForce 9800 GTX*,my question is _will i have to change my mother board ?or add extra cooling ? also will i need to change my SMPS ?
_also _i do some animation work and play a lot of games so will i also need to increase my ram ??to 4 GB ?_


----------



## spikygv (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ram is enough.  no need for new mobo . .extra cooling may not be needed ( mostly ) . yes , u'll HAVE to change the smps.


----------



## uday9484 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> true , old XFX 8600GT udf7 overheated a lot reaching the 90C's for me. .the replacement i got UAL3 is better ( max i've seen is 80C and idles at 60C ) but not all that satisfactory. . .XFX seems to be getting a bad reputation regarding overheating . even the 8800GT alpha dog owners seem to have complaints..
> 
> by all means asus 8600GT is much better.. . much cooler.
> 
> ...


is there any diff in price between UDF7 and UAL3 and just follow this link
*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...ade;+8600&seriesId=1054321&productId=1054324#

from above what are available models in india(mean HYD)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rudick said:


> I currently have a 7600GT. Is there any 9600GT offering  in 5-8k price bracket? If not then any chances of price drop soon? By soon I mean by July-August



Hello, Any reply to this people!


----------



## spikygv (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@uday , i'm sorry . i dont have the answers to ur question. .but i hardly think u need any help regarding this . goto the market and find out .. try pm'ing cooldude1 ( Mr.Rahul from theitwares  ). make a phone call to rashi periperals . ( visit rptechindia.com to find the phone numbers ).

@rudick , better stick to ur 7600GT for now. . palit 9600GT is the cheapest and costs about 9.4k ..besides, taking  a 9600GT will mean u need atleast a cooler master 500W smps .. price drop . i think it might happen with the introduction of radeon 48xx series which is expected in june..


----------



## ionicsachin (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I ve got a EVGA 9600GT Knock Out......great card man....in Crysis even on 1280x960 with 8xAAand AF i get 20-30FPS even at most graphically strong places.....
My question is that afetr playing Crysis i find my cards temperature at around 70C....and at ideal it is 58C...is it ok??
and also when i touch my G.Skill RAMS(not overclocked) they are a bit hot...


----------



## spikygv (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dont know abt the ram . but the g-card's temps are fine. . but i would like to know how you found out the temp as the temps go down pretty fast when they're high.. use riva tuner to log temp while playing games and then find the peak temp .. if its below 80C , then its fine. i'm quite sure this will be the case and u have no overheating problem.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i ve got 2GB of Performance RAM....so when i reach desktop by Alt-Tab it gives no prob...the peaks what i ve got is 73c....not more then that


----------



## nish_higher (May 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ gskill rams heat more than a value ram,if you are comparing with it..
in fact all performance rams do..

I've added a Corsair dominator cooler over my rams and overclocked to 1150mhz

Card temperature is absolutely normal..i.e.  EVGA \XFX \ MSI 9600GT heat up like this..the only card thats cooler is Asus 9600GT with a custom cooler ( which i have ) ..38degrees idle and max 44degrees @  load


----------



## ionicsachin (May 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually the sticks are in Dual channel mode....and i have hefty wires of Corsair 450VX all around....so i feel the second stick is hindered.....even when  touch them i find that the second stick is hotter....


----------



## mayanksharma (May 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ionicsachin said:


> in Crysis even on 1280x960 with 8xAAand AF i get 20-30FPS even at most graphically strong places.....


At 8X AA and 8XAF??? U sure, what u are saying? What are the card's clocks during gaming in Crysis?? If possible, attach the screenshots of Sphere/Ice with same settings u mentioned along with FPS.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ..besides, taking  a 9600GT will mean u need atleast a cooler master 500W smps ..



One of my friend has XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog Edition, and he is using a CM Extreme 430W PSU without any issues.
9600GT requires and consume less power than 8800GT!



prospeak said:


> Hey guys i need some help ...
> 
> i'm planning to get a new graphic card in under 10 k range.......
> performance is a priority  as i already have the following  config bought at the end of  jan.
> ...



Get 9600GT, its under 10,000/- range!



duron111 said:


> *Memory (RAM): 2030 MB
> CPU Info: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz
> CPU Speed: 2199.4 MHz
> Sound card: SRS Labs Audio Sandbox
> ...



Those monster cards require Dual 6 pin power connectors. So Corsair HX620 is better choice for either of the cards.

For that resolution, u can also look at 512MB 8800GTS, that will be fine.


----------



## niax (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI there guyzz...
i've got a prob with my card/riva tuner
when i increase the fan speed to 100% and start the game,it comes back to 30% shortly and the temp shoots up...any way i can make it to run at 100% all time???i have 8600gts xfx


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just plugged 7300gt AGP in my system & now I am getting the famous Insufficient power message, everytime windows boots.

I checked my PSU, but there isn't any specification on it. So how can i make out it's wattage? Any soft for this?

Also Nvidia suggested some extra power cable to plug in the card, whereas I did not got the cable with the card. Is it sold seperately? At what price?


----------



## rutvijt (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have selected 8800GT. In a dilema over which Brand to go for. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rutvijt said:


> I have selected 8800GT. In a dilema over which Brand to go for. Any suggestions?



Go for ASUS.


----------



## yash2006 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys ,plz tell me is 7600gs vista compatible?mine is showing eror code 43 under vista.plz help.urgent.


----------



## spikygv (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rutvijt said:


> I have selected 8800GT. In a dilema over which Brand to go for. Any suggestions?



1. evga
2. gigabyte ( make sure it has zalman cooler . heard its a bit noising on idle )
3. MSI


----------



## ankushkool (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ why not XFX??? i thought it was de best?


----------



## nish_higher (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA 8800 GT KO, else i'd suggest MSI 8800GT, the one with custom cooler bcoz it heats pretty less .
XFX 8800GT= good for nothing , also alpha dog edition has heat issues.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

msi is the best here.evga and xfx r neck 2 neck 2nd gigabyte is 3rd.reason for evga not coming 1st is that the warranty u get in us is not the same here.there r many shortcomings


----------



## nish_higher (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA now officially available..tirupati is importing..so now issues now..
also EVGA KO performs slightly better due to more clock.
Else MSI is a better choice

in terms of mem speed 
EVGA KO > XFX Alpha dog (not at all recommended) > MSI 8800 OC


----------



## ionicsachin (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mayanksharma
Yeah man i am playing it with the r_displayinfo 1 to keep a watch on FPS....will definitely post the screenshots.......and mine is ko edition....


----------



## ionicsachin (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mayanksharma
here are some of the screenshots of sphere level....tell me which else shud i put


----------



## ionicsachin (May 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2 more


----------



## mayanksharma (May 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ionicsachin said:


> @mayanksharma
> here are some of the screenshots of sphere level....tell me which else shud i put


Resolution is 1152x864, settings high and AA at 16X as per SS!! Even that is so Nice man!  
Its just, 9600GT XXX Edition is out. The clocks are 700/1750/999!! Pretty good imo! So, i was thinkin if overclocked 9600GT perform so well even in Crysis then why should one go with 8800GT?? 
Ok, i need favour from 8800GT owners here, if they could. Can 8800GT owners confirm the Crysis in-game FPS at 1280x1024 with settings @High. AA and AF level just as same as @ionicsachin mentioned!


----------



## ionicsachin (May 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mayanksharma
yeah man i am highly satisfied with the card....at 1280x960 i ve tried with 8xAA.....almost similar results....9600GT has just 64 stream processor against 112 of 8800GT...
the reviews say that the card is strong enough at these resolutions....but not for very high resolutions.....i ve got 17"CRT so no probs coz Crysis runs like dream...
And even Elder Scrolls IV:Oblivion.....at everything set to very high...full terrain, grass and trees view distance on and 8XAA(thru control panel) and HDR on....it gives 40+FPS.....


----------



## hsetir (May 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'd recomment 8800gt over 9600gt. It's just because of extra 48 stream processor. 9600gt uses better algo but is hardware limited compared to 8800gt. So with new and new upcoming drivers 8800gt shall be profiting more and by a lot in shader intensive games. I remember playing my x800xl on old drivers and and new ones. It was a lot of difference.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah but at "not very high" resolutions both performs the same....even i wud prefer 8800gt but i was tight on purse..but i don't repent now...its lot cooler, its new, and it gets better with upcoming drivers


----------



## yash2006 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any help for me guys?


----------



## hsetir (May 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yash, its driver causing the error. Make a clean uninstall of driver, restart and install newest vista driver. On failure, you may like to try older version.


----------



## yash2006 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i uninstalled and reinstalled them many times but no help.when i tried to installed latest 174 version nvidia drivers it didn't installed showing eror that mine os is not vista 32 bit . i use vista ultimate 32bit which i update regularly.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@yash
yeah man I think ur card is vista certified so problem shud be something else
check this out *www.evga.com/vista/


----------



## hsetir (May 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Few suggestions. You can try a combination of them.

1.After installation of driver, goto task manager and see if everything is ok. If there is yellow question  mark , right click it and disable and re-enable.
2.Update you motherboard bios and other drivers. Then install the gfx driver.
3.Try the card in friend's computer. If it works, format your vista and make clean install and see if it works.
4.Throw away vista and install xp. It should work.
5.Throw away the card.


----------



## yash2006 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oh thanks.


----------



## coolest111 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hve a pc with asus p5g-mx 945 mobo i want to install 8600gt how to do that pls help......
my card is not getting detected......


----------



## Shloeb (May 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anybody know when there will be a price cut in 8800GT? Its stuck at 12k from last year.


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^It could come down when the ATi 4 series cards are released.


----------



## mayanksharma (May 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Shloeb said:


> Anybody know when there will be a price cut in 8800GT? Its stuck at 12k from last year.


From last year?? IMO, its price tag was quite high in last year!  
12K price tag is after price cut! And yep, eventually it'll come down!


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup... When it was released, it was around 14k and then it came down to 12k after a few days. I dont think there was a price cut after that.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well there will be not much of a price cut. The card will be replaced by 9800GT and it will be considered as dead from nVidia, thats what they always do 
nVidia already killed its 8600GT, to launch the 9600GSO and will be considered dead after the launch of 9500GT DDR3 version.

Last year the price of 8800GT was somewhat 18K-20K, it already had enough price cut.
Besides if they cut the price, it will come near to 9600GT and no one will buy 9600GT.


----------



## seeck (May 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Pls Help me.
I have a stupid motherboard (915GV) which only has PCI slots.
I'm not allowed to change my motherboard. I have found a PCI card made by Powercolor and Visiontek. 
Please can you submit the details of their distributors in Mumbai?
Also please can you give me the contact number of Abacus Peripherals Mumbai and Pune?

Thanks a Lot


----------



## nvidia (May 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Are you talking about a PCI graphics card?


----------



## seeck (May 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes i am.

can you give me the contacts of abacus peripherals pls?
Also, I need to know where I can buy powercolor and visiontek cards in mumbai (contact numbers)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Abacus Peripherals
Select ur nearest Branch.

No company manufacture new PCI graphics cards, u may get an old one, heck even AGP is no more, except ATI with HD3850 or some coming models but barely find any good one, keep trying hard!


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I know what card I need and what is available.
I just need the contact numbers of the distributors of visiontek and powercolor in mumbai.
Thank You


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dude if you plan to do some gaming(even if ure not some big time gamer) a PCI card is good for nothing. Waste of money unless you get it for 50-100 bucks.
Even AGP cards are of no use right now.
Can you specify the technical details of that that PCI card?


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have the options of
Geforce 6200 (lots of makes)
Sparkle 8500GT 
Visiontek, Powercolor HD 2400 Pro

well mainly all are DX10 except for 6200 (DX9)
PS 4
Vs 4
8x AA
HDTV
DVI
S-video
256-bit processor (550 mhz )
ramdac 400 mhz*2


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Err.... I think ure talking about AGP cards... 
You cant get a PCI 8500GT, only PCI-e and AGP..


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

256mb vram

look dude ive done my research
go to sparkle.com.tw if you dont believe me.
Just cause im new here doesnt mean im new to computers.
they have been made specially for people with workstation computers with Effing onboard graphics.


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Could you post a picture of your motherboard?

I dont remember mentioning anywhere that you dont know abt computers and stuff.
You've been asking for a PCI card all this time. PCI is different from PCI-e and AGP.
PCI is older than AGP is older than PCI-e. Get it?

I'd recommend a 8500GT out of those which you have short listed. 
If you have a PCI-e slot then get a 8600GT atlest even if you are a casual gamer.


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Even a dated PCI can do better than an onboard cause its much better (Im sure you know why)

I have an HP a 1210in 
I KNOW I ONLY HAVE PCI.
I have seen enough of computers and motherboards
this junk heap i have only has PCI slots.
Gimme your email and Ill forward you the specs of it.
Plus I've opened it and checked

I have onboard GMA 900
Hardware DX8.1
Ps 1.0
VS N/A
Transform Lighting NO
HDTV NO
everything is a big NO on this junk heap


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^PCI is the oldest thing dude!
On board graphics can beat the sh!t out of all those old PCI cards and if im right you cant get a PCI graphics card with more than 8MB memory. It got outdated more than 8 years back.


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i just wanna know where i can buy them
gimme contact of dealers of visiontek and powercolor
I am going crazy bcoz of this
I would have had enough options if I had had an AGP slot
Ah I wish....

Look you dont wanna belive me 
fine!!!
i dont wanna argue.
just gimme contacts of Powercolor and Visiontek in india.
PLS PLS PLS
They make special cards for people like me who have nothing on their computers.!!

PS: Ive even seen a 1mb pci card so i know what youre talking about


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AGP
PCI
PCI-e

You check these out.
See the picture of them, then maybe youll see the difference.

Anyway, i dont have the contact numbers of those people you have mentioned.
And btw, i just wanted you to know that those cards which you mentioned in your early post dont come for *PCI* slots. They are there only for AGP and PCI-*e*


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why the hell dont you want to belive me!!!!
I know what I am saying and YES i only have PCI slots.

lol
Man you have no idea how frustrated I am cause of this PCI ****.
This MADARboard is one big piece of trash.


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Alright... I believe you...

Im tellin you that those cards which you have mentioned earlier dont come for PCI slots...
In case you buy those, then you wont be able to connect it to your computer.



> I have the options of
> Geforce 6200 (lots of makes)
> Sparkle 8500GT
> Visiontek, Powercolor HD 2400 Pro


Im talking about these cards.


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

These cards are specially made for guys who have PCI.
Ill post URLS 
HD2400 Pro *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131082
Sparkle 8500GT *www.sparkle.com.tw/product_detail.asp?id=69&sub_id=160

Now I hope you know that I am not an idiot who does know what he talks.
or writes rather.


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Alright... That convinces me... 
Go ahead and buy them if you want to. But im sure those cards cant perform well cuz the bandwidth offered by a PCI slot is nowhere near what those cards can offer.


----------



## seeck (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Are you on Google Talk?
I just wanna talk to people who are tech freaks.
Wanna learn more.
PS: I wont bug you about PCI cards!!


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^PMed you.
If you want the contact numbers of those dealers, then check this thread -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8673
It might help you out.


----------



## Shloeb (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The price was about 14k at the launch and after few days it came down to 12k in January. From the last 5 months its stuck at that price. I think its time to replace 8800GT with some better card. Don't u think so?


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah... But they wont reduce the price anymore i think. They would want people to buy the 9series cards like 9600GT.


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*i just have some questions for the gfx cards experts.

PLEASE TELL ME IS THERE ANY WAY TO FIND OUT IF YOUR CARD IS TURBO CACHE OR NOT USING THE SYSTEM MEMORY OR NOT.FROM THE SYSTEM ITSELF.

i have windows xp.

well in my cards box turbo cache technology sticker is pasted. 

btw here are the two sites showing exactly the same model which i have and just see their specifications.
*www.elive.co.nz/xfx-pv-t86j-yah3-c0700.php

*www.playtech.co.nz/product.php?action=showdetail&id=4992

what do they mean by turbo cache supporting upto 512mb.

and i did two tests.

1.right click my computers>>properties

it showed the exact amount of ram which i have.1.50gb no deduction in that amount.(as the onboard gma shares 8 mb and shows 504 mb instead of 512mb if you have 512mb ram)

2.i also checked the card memory at advanced display properties>>adapter
there also memory size 512mb was mentioned.

now my question.

1.if it is not sharing any memory then why turbocache sticker is pasted.

2.if it is turbo cache then how it shows 512mb memory without sharing system memory.i mean it's actual memory should have memory less than 512mb.

please help.i dont want this turbo cache enabled.

*


----------



## spikygv (May 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ turbo cache is dynamic sharing. it uses system memory only when needed. but i hardly think turbo cache cards perform well with the slow system memory..


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ turbo cache is dynamic sharing. it uses system memory only when needed. but i hardly think turbo cache cards perform well with the slow system memory..



yes you are right.i have ddr and it has ddr2 then how can it share.another doubt.

btw still i have mentioned it shows 512mb memory.when checked.
if its turbo cache it should show memory less than 512mb when checked.

i want to know what is the actual memory of my card then.
i disabled the turbo cache also using riva tuner.but still i get the 512mb memory.

someone told me my card actually has 512mb memory but turbocache is disabled.

well can someone please answer all the questions posted in my last post.


----------



## shashimathews (May 16, 2008)

*Laptop help*

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  I have an HP dv6602au
I purchased the laptop keeping certain specific uses in mind including gaming.. it has a 
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M and the config says upto 287 Total available graphics memory...I have windows vista home premium with 2gb DDR2 ram.. Another thing it runs an AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 1.90 GHz,... 
i can run some games on it...but sumtimes NFS carbon run really slow...and i have a display error from vista....

I wanted to know three things

(A) Can i upgrade my graphics card (Laptop)
(B) Would XP help
(C) Is there any setting i need to check​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## nvidia (May 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^You can get better performance in XP.
Also check if you have installed the latest drivers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the price of an ATi Radeon HD3870 Graphics card with 512 mb GDDR4 memory and HDMI out ? Also, can such a card handle a 30" samsung LCD TV ? How will crysis run on the TV at that resolution, 0x aa, and all settings high ?


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> yes you are right.i have ddr and it has ddr2 then how can it share.another doubt.
> 
> btw still i have mentioned it shows 512mb memory.when checked.
> if its turbo cache it should show memory less than 512mb when checked.
> ...



Mine card is also a turbocache variant xfx 7300 gs card which has 256 MB ram on it's boad but supports upto 512 MB.
In dxdiag it also shows 512 MB coz dxdiag and any other sys info tool try to determine the maximum amount of ram a gfx card supports ( correct me if I am wrong )

You can check out these link to know more about turbocache :
*www.nvidia.com/page/turbocache.html
*www.nvidia.com/object/IO_17431.html
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TurboCache

*www.bfgtech.com/images/TurboCache_ TechBrief, v2.pdf
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/124

Note : Always remeber that a turbocache card always deliver inferior performance than A card with dedicated graphics memory .


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Mine card is also a turbocache variant xfx 7300 gs card which has 256 MB ram on it's boad but supports upto 512 MB.
> In dxdiag it also shows 512 MB coz dxdiag and any other sys info tool try to determine the maximum amount of ram a gfx card supports ( correct me if I am wrong )



but my card has 512mb .and also on dxdiag it shows 512mb.


----------



## spikygv (May 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^dude , 256mb is enough for ur card.  ur card is too week to handle even 512mb. u want more ?


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^dude , 256mb is enough for ur card.  ur card is too week to handle even 512mb. u want more ?



i am sorry but you are not getting my point.
i want to know is it having the exact 512mb or is it sharing it from my system.
if it is then i will try to disable it.as it is not good over performance.

btw 7300gt also has 512mb versions.well i think its nothing related to how much memory your card can handle.

i think memory on card dosent depend on the power of your gpu.
you can have even 1gb memory on card.
memory allocation is decided by the card manufacturers not by the gpu makers.even the tc depends on the card manufacturers.
eg:- nvidia says this gpu supports turbocache.now its up to the card manufacturers that they will make a tc card or a non tc card. 

PALIT 8500GT has 1gb non tc memory.
does that mean it will perform better than a 256mb 8800gt?? no.

it means that it can handle upto the games which requires atleast 1gb vram.
it doesent mean that it can play that game in highest settings at maximum resolutions.your gpu will work within its limitations.

(and yes i actually aimed for 256mb ddr3 8600gt.but ended up getting this card in a haste.well thats another story.)

and yes almost all over the internet about 80% people dogs about this card.
(i really didnt went through those comments before getting this card.)


but reading and experiencing is another thing.

*YES THIS CARD IS WEAK WHEN IT COMES TO GAMING OVER 1280x1024.EVEN SOMETIMES AT 1024X768.depending on games.
and i dont play over 800x600 most of the times.

(but after a lot of research from the net i have found out that after all it is not that weak as the people say.)

some examples:-

weaker but quite comparable to 7600gt. *www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=514&card2=385

comparing with other cards.*www.digital-daily.com/video/8500gt_msi_foxconn/index2.htm

3d marks.*www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/8500gt-xfx/738570/

there are various other sites too.
BUT IT HAS THE ABILITY TO RULE AT 800X600.(WHICH MEANS NOT FOR A HARDCORE GAMER.)
*

i will post my review on this card later when i get time.

if i am wrong then please do tell me.

*BTW RETURNING TO THE TOPIC.as turbocache cards mention it has 256mb onboard and can support upto 512mb.

in my card it is mentioned 512mb.and on another site it tells memory:512mb (supports turbocache upto 512mb)now what does that mean.

 no offence but people on various other forums judge a gpu or a card by looking at its core speeds and memory speed.and the type of the memory.

if this is the case then  how ati radeon x1950xtx got defeated by nvidia geforce7950gx2.

x1950xtx
core clock:-650mhz
memory clock:-2.0ghz first card to break the ghz mark.
memory type:gddr4

7950gx2
 core clock:500mhz
memory clock:1.2ghz
memory type:gddr3

there are various other things to observe too.
btw many of the people here might be knowing this.*


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think your card doesn't have any onboard memory or if it has it's probably 128 or 256 MB.
Look on your gfx card for ram chips. the amount is quoted on the chips 

8500 gpu's power is too low to utilize 512 or 1GB ram.
Like you can't compare a celeron cpu to latest c2d's 

Also rad this article from here :
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/124



> Both nVidia and ATI released new graphic chips target to low cost PCs based on the new PCI Express bus using a new technology that "steals" part of the PC RAM memory to be used as video memory. This technology is called TurboCache (or simply TC) by nVidia while ATI call this technology HyperMemory. By now ATI has released Radeon X300 and nVidia has released GeForce 6200 using this technology.
> 
> Since the video card uses part of the system RAM memory as video memory, the board can be manufactured with less memory, making it cheaper. On the other hand, your PC will have less RAM memory available.
> 
> ...


----------



## andysmith45 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I was going to buy the XFX 8600 GT (256 MB, GDDR3) gfx, but saw the warning aout its overheating problems. I am now thinking of getting the MSI card if it is available in my city. Any issues with it that i should know of? Also, I have a 500W powersafe psu with 18A on the +12v rail. Is it sufficient for a 8600GT gfx?


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I think your card doesn't have any onboard memory or if it has it's probably 128 or 256 MB.
> Look on your gfx card for ram chips. the amount is quoted on the chips
> 
> 8500 gpu's power is too low to utilize 512 or 1GB ram.
> ...



*read that.
but there are 8500gt versions which has 1gb non tc ram.
*www.google.com/product_url?q=*www....-b8yBb7EtowXQwAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title

*www.google.com/product_url?q=*www....-b8yBb7EtowXQwAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_8_Series
*


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



andysmith45 said:


> I was going to buy the XFX 8600 GT (256 MB, GDDR3) gfx, but saw the warning aout its overheating problems. I am now thinking of getting the MSI card if it is available in my city. Any issues with it that i should know of? Also, I have a 500W powersafe psu with 18A on the +12v rail. Is it sufficient for a 8600GT gfx?


 
never heard of any issues with the MSI 8600GT card. Your PSU should be more than enough and I think it can even manage  two 8600GT's.


----------



## nvidia (May 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



andysmith45 said:


> I was going to buy the XFX 8600 GT (256 MB, GDDR3) gfx, but saw the warning aout its overheating problems. I am now thinking of getting the MSI card if it is available in my city. Any issues with it that i should know of? Also, I have a 500W powersafe psu with 18A on the +12v rail. Is it sufficient for a 8600GT gfx?


Your power supply is enough to run an 8600GT.
But avoid XFX 8600GT at any cost. Asus 8600GT is the best and it runs a lot cooler than the other 8600s


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quan chi said:


> *read that.
> but there are 8500gt versions which has 1gb non tc ram.
> *www.google.com/product_url?q=*www....-b8yBb7EtowXQwAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title
> 
> ...



As I've said earlier 8500 GT is too underpowered to handle even 512 MB. I know there are 1 GB versions available without TC but that can't even beat a 8600 GT 256 MB


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> As I've said earlier 8500 GT is too underpowered to handle even 512 MB. I know there are 1 GB versions available without TC but that can't even beat a 8600 GT 256 MB



read this.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=832006&postcount=5040

thanks for your replies. 

btw after lots of queries i have found out that it seems that it has that memory onboard and is not sharing it.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have PALIT 8600 GT.
But it doesn't allow me to set resolution higher than 1024X768.

Does any settings required for that?
Tell me more about Nvidia settings.


----------



## spikygv (May 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what monitor do u have ?


----------



## PainKiller (May 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



parimal_xp2003 said:


> I have PALIT 8600 GT.
> But it doesn't allow me to set resolution higher than 1024X768.
> 
> Does any settings required for that?
> Tell me more about Nvidia settings.



ur monitor MUST support res. higher than 1024x768. only then u can set it.


----------



## Artemis (May 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a Biostar P4TGV-R v8.1, on the agp 8x slot there's a sticker that stays that do not insert a 3.3v card as it may cause damage though  it runs a GForce 5950 fine, i'm planning to buy a 6600 or 6200 AGP any other recommendations my budget is 2k, will these cards run fine????


----------



## PainKiller (May 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Artemis said:


> I have a Biostar P4TGV-R v8.1, on the agp 8x slot there's a sticker that stays that do not insert a 3.3v card as it may cause damage though  it runs a GForce 5950 fine, i'm planning to buy a 6600 or 6200 AGP any other recommendations my budget is 2k, will these cards run fine????



which brand u gonna buy?


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys,

will *7300GT AGP Card* support 1680 x 1050 resolution ?


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yep it should support. 7 series supports upto 2048x1536 at 85Hz (*www.nvidia.com/object/7_series_techspecs.html)

Gaming benchmark at 1600x1200: *www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=562&p=4


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ thank u!!! how much will it cost? Any idea ?


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

don't know the exact price but the 256MB card should cost less than 3k.


----------



## mastermunj (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which will be the best graphics card to buy in 5k???


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600 Gt


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mastermunj said:


> which will be the best graphics card to buy in 5k???


*AMD ATI Radeon RX3650 512 mb GDDR2*

it beats the crap out of 8600GT and has support for DirectX 10.1

and if you get the 512/256mb GDDR3 model, its even more better.


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ desi, thanks!


----------



## mastermunj (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> *AMD ATI Radeon RX3650 512 mb GDDR2*
> 
> it beats the crap out of 8600GT and has support for DirectX 10.1
> 
> and if you get the 512/256mb GDDR3 model, its even more better.



How much RX3650 512MB DDR2 costs??

any blog or website for comparision betn 8600gt & ATI Radeon??


----------



## nvidia (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> whats the price of an ATi Radeon HD3870 Graphics card with 512 mb GDDR4 memory and HDMI out ? Also, can such a card handle a 30" samsung LCD TV ? How will crysis run on the TV at that resolution, 0x aa, and all settings high ?


My friend has a HD3870*X2* and he can play Crysis on his LCD TV with everything set to very high with 2xAA. 3870 should be able to handle it at high without AA.


----------



## spikygv (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> *AMD ATI Radeon RX3650 512 mb GDDR2*
> 
> it beats the crap out of 8600GT and has support for DirectX 10.1
> 
> and if you get the 512/256mb GDDR3 model, its even more better.



i beg to differ.i vote for 8600GT.here's a review


*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/gpu_displays/powercolor_hd3650_extreme_pcs_edition/5


i've referred to this review more than once in this forum.quite a lot of people think radeon 3650 is a lot better than 8600GT. . here's proof that its not.
but 3650 runs a lot cooler than the 8600GT. i dont think this should be a problem as long as u dont buy xfx 8600GT which are rather hot. . get from evga ( theitwares is giving them ) .

and dont get fooled by the support for dx10.1 . no nvidia card today supports dx10.1 . .no game manufacturer would dare to make a dx10.1 exclusive. .besides , both these cards are too weak to even handle dx10 at decent settings.


----------



## nvidia (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Exactly... There is another post where he said the same thing..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=836835&postcount=3646


----------



## spikygv (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@metalheadgautham , no offence meant in any posts . could you please give the link to the rivew / blog which claims that 3650 is a lot better than 8600gt ? 
If indeed what u're saying is true , it must be made known more widely and as soon as possible since quite a lot of people are buying 8600's . .evidence i've found suggests otherwise .. please give ur reference and we'll discuss the matter.


----------



## nvidia (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^+1
I have suggested 8600GT to a lot of people who wanted a budget graphics card.
If the ATi card is better, ill be more than happy to recommend the card to people with low budgets..


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

rupee to rupee ATI can't match nVidia. But when coupled with AMD proccy and 7xx chipset, the nvidia card's are fairly beaten in performancerice ratio, thanks to the hybrid crossfire and terrific pricing of mobo's.

Moreover, 8600GT is a superb overclocker and 3650 is a really really bad overclocker. You can not do much on it.

The ATI HD 3850 will be a better buy but that comes at a price 

I bought 2600XT so that I can couple it with 790G mobo that I am getting in 2weeks of time. 

That way, I can crush core2duo+8600GT


----------



## beckram23 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends...i m living in chennai....can anyone get me the list of graphics cards if price range from 2k to 3.5k???


----------



## spikygv (May 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ get 8500GT if u have a pciex16 slot. .

@desiibond , in india radeon 3850 is priced at 11k . 9600GT is priced at 9k .. . what do u say about price performance ratio .. if the 3870 was priced at 10k , it would be a good buy and strong contendor for 9600GT.. .but even the 3850 is costlier than 9600GT in india. .price performance ratio favours ati internationally but not in india i feel.

hybrid crossfire is a good advantage of amd. .but are there much games that use such a configuration ?  would'nt it be better to get a 3870 now than a 2600 now and a 3870x2 later for crossfire ? i hardly think the 2600xt will contribute to any performance if its not negative due to scaling problems. . 

rightly as you said , a 3850 at 6k is the right price for it and will have many takers if priced at that point . . .but priced at 11k its not worth it. 

just sharing my views and contempt for the indian market to favour nvidia for reasons beyond me.  why are ati cards so high priced compared to nvidia cards in india ? there's got to be something more than just availability ..


----------



## mayanksharma (May 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gautham,
8600GT performs better than 3650! 
Infact a tad better...coz, 8600GT is one gr8 overclocking gpu(not to mention better clocks, higher core and mem volts)! However, yep both 3850 and 3870 are better performing cards than 8600! Though, their steep prices often create blockades for buyers! Nvidia on the other hand has amazing flavours!  
Again, both 3850 and 3870 offer nice features for their prices. But i believe the mass is with Nvidia here in India! Any typical user in here would like to go with Nvidia becoz of its name, price, availability and after services! ATi in this case has to offer a lot more than it is offering right now!


----------



## spikygv (May 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok. its agreed upon that 8600GT is better than 3650 at the 5k point ?


----------



## pillainp (May 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a small doubt.

My system has a DG965RY motherboard, on which I am currently running an XFX 8600GT.

I plan to upgrade to a Palit 9600GT Sonic 512MB.

My doubt is whether the Palit card will physically fit on my motherboard.

If anyone can give me the exact physical dimensions of the Sonic, I would be most obliged.

TIA
NPP


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Which cabinet u are using?
9600GT (Almost 10" long) will occupy lesser than a microATX board! 
So it is a perfect fit for ur board.


----------



## ajnaskhan (May 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guy's, Me new to the forum...........
First of all, An Excellent thread....Regards 4 da starter..........

Well I am in search of GFX card under *AGP 8x*........

Budget  =  *below Rs 5000/-*
Prefer   =  Nvidia
VRAM    =  not lesser than 256MB
AGP 8X

*SYS Specs
*Intel 915 GVM Board
P4 HHT 2.93 Ghz
512 DDR RAM

Also specify the best Graphics my system can hold...................


----------



## soumyaonweb (May 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a Compaq A933TU laptop with Intel C2D 1.83Ghz processor and 2GB RAM.
Does this laptop supports any graphics card?
If yes plzzz recommend some along with their prices.


----------



## spikygv (May 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ajnaskhan

u sure ur mobo supports agp8x . AFAIK , 915 based mobo's offer only pciex16

if u're sure that u have only a agp8x slot , then u can go for 7300GT or 7600GS

the order of performance is 7600GT > 7600GS > 7300GT.  pick whichever falls to ur budget.


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@soumyaonweb

Ur laptop does not seem to hav a port for expansion but it comes pre-fitted with an onboard graphics card known on the universe as Intel Media Graphics Accelarator X3100. It  cant play games but will run Vista fine without Aero u know!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



soumyaonweb said:


> i have a Compaq A933TU laptop with Intel C2D 1.83Ghz processor and 2GB RAM.
> Does this laptop supports any graphics card?
> If yes plzzz recommend some along with their prices.



There is not a feasible solution for this apart from external graphics card. ASUS went into this time ago by using 7900GT for laptop and now they are doing same with ATi HD3870, but tis still a WIP and no confirmation about this.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for new Gfx cards...  after some reading of sooooo many forums and posts here,
 I selected some cards. went to itwares to get some prices. I m in Pune but hopefully pune-mumbai prices will not differ much.... 
Rs.     company      card and memory (  refer the  *www.theitwares.com )
09200  EVGA    9600GT SC - 512MB DDR3 SC
09350  EVGA    9600 GT KO 512MB DDR3 KO
12250  EVGA    8800 GT SC 512MB DDR3 SC
13900  EVGA     8800 GT SC 512MB DDR3 SC
13600  EVGA    EVGA 8800 GT KO  512MB DDR3 KO
12000  MSI    8800GT OC Edition  512MB DDR3
09400  MSI    9600GT OC Edition 512MB DDR3

1. and tell me overall best of these witout SLi.  - for mid+highrange game. ( CURRENT budget 15k) (max dont know   )or some other stock or OCed or Superclocked versions of above ?  [if you want to suggest more, simply put them in ORDER/SEQUENCE ]

 i am thinking abit i35p-pro (may do OCing) . but thinking that in future, replacing GCard might not be that easy(moneywise), i may go for SLi . so tell me good option for 

2.  best of these for SLi -  also suggest MOBO then for SLi. Abit ip35-pro can be used for SLi?  right now I will use one card only.
  Also tell me will I have to get DDr2 RAM or DDR3 ram (is it avail? )
thx in advance. (hehehehehe)


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Sandeepfrompune
thanks for ur effort, I was looking for the new price list. Now if u are just going to stick with a single card all way long i had suggest u spend in a XFX 8800GTS 512MB for Rs.14,500 or something and the best card for SLI out there is 8800GT 512MB. go for the EVGA's 8800GT 512MB SC(SuperClocked) version which u have mentioned above. The best SLi board will be the new 780i chipsetes from NVIDIA but if u are looking something which a normal human like u and me can buy than look at the old 680i chipsetes which offer terrible performance and extensive overclockability. There are some of the P35 SLi boards also available from ASUS and MSI from which none cost UNDER Rs.15,000 and make no sense spending on. NVIDIA 680i chipset will be your best bet. You can also settle for affordable SLi solution with 2xEVGA 9600 GT SCs.


----------



## spikygv (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sandeepfrompune said:


> for new Gfx cards...  after some reading of sooooo many forums and posts here,
> I selected some cards. went to itwares to get some prices. I m in Pune but hopefully pune-mumbai prices will not differ much....
> Rs.     company      card and memory (  refer the  *www.theitwares.com )
> 09200  EVGA    9600GT SC - 512MB DDR3 SC
> ...



pick a OCed card from evga having highest frequency . .KO is the one i think . . i hope that u have a good enough psu for that card. i dont recommend SLI to u. better to save money and get a new card faster than going SLI now and waiting longer to upgrade .. but if u're going to upgrade soon and still have the cash to burn , go4 SLI ..


----------



## davinder.anand (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All, 

I'm new to this forum and hence donot know whether this a better place to post my query or not. Apologies if i'm wrong. 

Thanks to all who made this forum so active and helpful.

i want to buy a new Mobo and GPU (Nvidia) and hence require help from you guys to suggest me the best.

Budget = under 18k
Mobo = SLI preffered with a better heat sink. 
GPU = Nvidia (256 and above) with a bulit in fan.

Thanks in advance


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@davinder.anand

ok is the 18k budget for both or 18k for each component? Well if its combined than ur best bet would be to buy a 680i based SLi board and a Sparkle 9600GT 512MB. Go for the EVGA 680i LT SLi


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



davinder.anand said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and hence donot know whether this a better place to post my query or not. Apologies if i'm wrong.
> 
> ...



Go for xfx 680i Lt. It should e around 10K-11K.

For gfx card extend the budget little more & get 2 xfx 8600GT For around 9K for sli setup.
or
1 Xfx 8800GT For around 12.5 K.


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^SLi doesnt really improve the performance that much. If he has a budget of 9k, then i'd recommend the 9600GT instead.
And *XFX* 8600GT is something everyone should stay away from at any cost. If 8600GT is the card that you wanna buy, then go for something like ASUS.


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah read NVIDIA's signature^^^^  it answers ur question


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> yeah read NVIDIA's signature^^^^  it answers ur question


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey nvidia hows ur experience with 8600GT? describe it to us !


----------



## spikygv (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



davinder.anand said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and hence donot know whether this a better place to post my query or not. Apologies if i'm wrong.
> 
> ...



get a 8800GT 512mb - 12k
that leaves 6k for mobo . get a abit ip35e. 

i hope u have added a good enough psu to run that g-card. .atleast a cooler master 600W extreme power is needed..


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope^^ i run it on Cooler Master eXtreme 500W


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thx SagarV... - just for info, I am not going for SLi right now. I was just thinking that I will buy a card now and after some time (read money ) get a one more copy to make it Sli. but anyways looks like going for newer version seems better option...


paranj said:


> @Sandeepfrompune
> ....and the best card for SLI out there is 8800GT 512MB. go for the EVGA's 8800GT 512MB SC(SuperClocked) version which u have mentioned above. ........You can also settle for affordable SLi solution with 2xEVGA 9600 GT SCs.


so 9600 GT is better than 8800 GT..?   or that is only if used as SLi  ? 
and in single card option  you both didn't told me which KO/OC version I should take
8800GT or 9600 GT ?  and BTW looking at prices if 8800GT is better then 
Paranj - you suggested XFX 8800GTS 512MB . So which one is better? 8800GTS or 8800 GT .  ( I guess I have read here in these forums only ..that notm uch diff is there and 8800 GT is better overall....)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



soumyaonweb said:


> i have a Compaq A933TU laptop with Intel C2D 1.83Ghz processor and 2GB RAM.
> Does this laptop supports any graphics card?
> If yes plzzz recommend some along with their prices.



*Here's* an option for u!


----------



## sonicspeed (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sandeepfrompune said:


> Thx SagarV... - just for info, I am not going for SLi right now. I was just thinking that I will buy a card now and after some time (read money ) get a one more copy to make it Sli. but anyways looks like going for newer version seems better option...
> 
> so 9600 GT is better than 8800 GT..?   or that is only if used as SLi  ?
> and in single card option  you both didn't told me which KO/OC version I should take
> ...



Sir new 8800gts(256bit) is better than 8800gt. it is even better than 8800gtx.
8800gt is better than 9600gt.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sonicspeed
speed dosent meet accuracy! 8800GTX and 8800Ultra are still beaen only by the 9800GX2. So please do some research and use ur head than post here. And as u did the chores of mentioning that 8800GTS is 256-bit memory than i may inform u that 8800GTX has a 384-bit memory interface


----------



## spikygv (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sandeepfrompune said:


> Thx SagarV... - just for info, I am not going for SLi right now. I was just thinking that I will buy a card now and after some time (read money ) get a one more copy to make it Sli. but anyways looks like going for newer version seems better option...
> 
> so 9600 GT is better than 8800 GT..?   or that is only if used as SLi  ?
> and in single card option  you both didn't told me which KO/OC version I should take
> ...



whether u want to go4 SLI in future is somthing u have to decide now. if u wanna go SLI in future , u have to buy a nvidia chipset based mobo . otherwise a p35 or x38 / x48 will be a better option . as i mentioned already , if u wanna go SLI do it now. .not much point in going for SLI for a older card after a newer card is released. 

i gather that u wont go4 SLI . anyway , 9600GT SLI > 8800GT SLI . but single 8800GT > 9600GT .
a oced 8800GTS 512mb might beat a 8800GTX. not much point in discussing this though. .. 

8800GTS  WAS preferred over 8800GT mainly because of the better cooler in GTS than the improvement in speed. . if u buy a 8800GT with a good cooler ( which is available now . .at the time of introduction it was not so ) , u'll be saving more buck to get a better mobo. .

i would avoid XFX as these days it seems to have heating issues. . get 8800GT from evga / gigabyte . usually the card with the highest frequency is the one which is costlier . if u have enough money , get the one with highest frequency ( mem and core ) from evga ( contact theitwares or tirupathi peripherals ) . usually the pre-OCed cards have better coolers. . if there is a particular card that has zalman cooler or something like that , get it ..

PS

which ever card u get , make sure its 512mb gddr3 . . 256mb for 8800GT will be a bottleneck.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey XFX is gud


----------



## mandeep_m91 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*SUBJECT: Is XFX 8600 GT a bad choice?*


hello everyone..
I had made up my mind for this gpu card but got to know that it has got some heat issues( Read in the section "h/w you should not buy").
Now i am totally confused. Does the problem exists in Zebronix and other brands of 8600 GT also? If yes, then which card should i go for in same budget.


Ok sorry guys... Now i have read the post above which says i should go for ASUS 8600GT. thanks.
But i still wanna know wether the problem exists in Zebronix and EVGA also


----------



## spikygv (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no doubt . XFX is a reputed brand and makes high quality g-cards .. .but to keep their cards silent , they seem to have reduced the cooling effectiveness. . quite a lot of overheating complaints from 8800GT ( alpha dog ) and 8600GT ( i know it personally ) . 

AFAIK , asus is silent and very cool . . evga has no issues with 8600GT . 
i've seen most zebronics cards to be ddr2 . dont go4 them. but still , quite  a lot of people feel the build quality of zebronics to be less than so .. i recommend asus / evga / msi . .

answer : XFX 8600GT is a very bad choice.


----------



## mastermunj (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what will be the limitations of 8600GT??

i am no graphics mad or animation geek.... am s/w developer and keen towards gaming..

though... my pc budget is 40K ... i am left out with only 5K for graphics card for which 8600GT is best fit...

but still, would like to know its limitation if it can make me re-think on my pc config or budget..


----------



## mandeep_m91 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv

most probably i will be going for MSI.
I have to make a choice between 512MB DDR2 and 256 MB DDR3.
which one is better?


----------



## nvidia (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Get the 256MB DDR3 version
8600GT cant make full use of 512MB and its DDR2 thats available which is slower.


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

see this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=843132&postcount=1700


----------



## spikygv (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mandeep_m91 said:


> @sagargv
> 
> most probably i will be going for MSI.
> I have to make a choice between 512MB DDR2 and 256 MB DDR3.
> which one is better?



as already answered ,  256 mb gddr3 . . .

congratulations on ur purchase gigacore . .. 7300GT for 3.9 k ? is it second hand ? i suppose inc of tax means new card. .. good deal for a agp8x card . .


----------



## nvidia (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Congrats... 
But why AGP?


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^simple.... he dosent have a PCI-e slot


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ sagar & nvidia. Thanks 

Its not second hand, its brand new 

Its AGP coz, I have a old mobo 

The reason I bought the card is that i'm gonna buy 22" widescreen next month and my old card will not support 1680 x 1050 resolution


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Congrats Giga.
Me too bought the same card 2 weeks ago, due to lack of pci-e slot.
I don't want to upgrade my pc now.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cool didnt u tell me u had a 5950?


----------



## jerin3013 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5950????


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidia FX 5950! there was a card like dat! time to dig the history!


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gigacore said:


> @ sagar & nvidia. Thanks
> 
> Its not second hand, its brand new
> 
> ...




22"??? dude. comeon. Get a 24" and you will have advantage of FullHD playback. After all a monitor is something that lasts for years unlike any other PC component and with bluray drives price coming lower and lower, it's better to get a display that is FullHD ready.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya but what if he wants to play a game? With a LCD u need to stick to native resolution. Think a 7300gt can handle Call of Duty 4 at 1680x1050 ? or 1980x1080? i think  no

With great LCDs comes great resolution (rip-off from the Spider-Man dialogue)


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^. It's a sweet trade off. You won't play the games 24x7. Moreover, I don't think it's a problem by playing games at a lower resolution. If you are ready for a 1680x1050 then you can definitely go for 1980x1080.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no wont the games lag? and on a LCD only the natives look good otherwise its blurry shirt(****)


----------



## spikygv (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

higher res is the trend. .you have to move with it. . .remember games like nfs3 around 2000 which offered resolutions like 320x240 as the least ? then 1024x768 was quite high while it is the minimum today. .


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya true but with higher reso;utions u need a more powerful gfx card to play games


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No. I don't think there will be blurring. Coz I played NFS Prostreet, Company of Heroes at non-native resolution and there was no visible blurring.

anyways, I will test it out again today with few more setting and will let you know. I think at a lower resolution, increasing the frame rate will fix any issues.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok u win. but will you do me a favour, go do some research(i am not mocking u,just trying to prove the fact!)


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^lol. Yes. there will be loss of quality at non-native resolution. but you can do a 1:1 pixel mapping while playing games. This way, the visible area is reduced. You can just search for the pixel mapping procedures available for your monitor.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gud. thats true but still ur not using the best of what the LCD has to give, are u? Why not pay more, get more?


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

as I said earlier, gaming is not all that is to be looked at while buying an LCD. 

Now, lot of bluray movies are coming, many are already availble on the internet, Reliance, dish, tata are all readying fullHD satellite TV service. Imaging Vista at FullHD resuolution. Why should we then stat away from the fullHD display just because we can't play few games in fullHD resolution. You don't play games all round the clock, you have to option of 1:1 pixel mapping or to reduce the visible area while playing game.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yup, u make a point. But see, more ppl own Crysis than a Blu-Ray muvie! Proves my point but urs make more sense. Cheers mate!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys
read on
*www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/05/29/nvidia-gt200-sucessor-tapes
The GT280 will be for $649 !!!!!


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@d0m1naTOr

thanks and furck them. They cost a arm and leg. No probs with me though. My next upgrade will surely be this!


----------



## spikygv (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont trust that inquirer. .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

xbitlabs also has the same news
also read this
*techreport.com/discussions.x/14822
xbits news redirects to this link


----------



## andysmith45 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> never heard of any issues with the MSI 8600GT card. Your PSU should be more than enough and I think it can even manage  two 8600GT's.



Unfortunately, I could only find MSI 8600GT (512 MB, DDR2). But the 256 MB GDDR3 version of Palit and Sparkle are available. Which ones should I go for? R there any issues with the 8600 GT (256 MB, GDDR3) cards from palit & sparkle especially regarding heat and fan noise? Btw, how much does Asus 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) cost?


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I say go for Sparkle. They are more cooler and as said before there is a problem of over-heating but is solved in the Sparkle version I THINK. Asus EN8600GT is the fastest 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 in the market. it shud cost around 900-1k more! I say its a steal of a buy. Go for Sparkle over Palit and Asus over both of them. Asus>Sparkle>Palit


----------



## spikygv (May 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hear that palit sonic cards are very cool . . .one of my frends got a sparkle 8400GS but it certainly wasnt cool .. went to the 80s easily. .. asus is very cool definitely. .if its  a palit sonic , go4 it.


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Nope i say Sparkle. But lets not f8 and take a look at some reviews, see whos the best and go for it!


----------



## spikygv (May 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok. . thanks for correcting me. . i havent seen any reviews of sparkle vs. palit .. any links will be of help.


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^no problemo


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> I say go for Sparkle. They are more cooler and as said before there is a problem of over-heating but is solved in the Sparkle version I THINK. Asus EN8600GT is the fastest 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 in the market. it shud cost around 900-1k more! I say its a steal of a buy. Go for Sparkle over Palit and Asus over both of them. Asus>Sparkle>Palit


Fastest? I doubt that buddy. XFX 8600GT Fatality and Palit 8600GT Sonic+ are still the fastest 8600GT models in the market. Coming to their availability, thats a different point. However, i still feel that vanilla XFX 8600GT is an amazing card. Yep, heating issues with UDF7 models. But that doesnt make a reputed brand like XFX look bad! IMO, its still one of the best.  I am using that "electric stove"(as called by many! ) model of 8600GT, i.e. UDF7 model! One year already, and the card is still reliable! Overclocks amazingly! Regarding, the heating issue...i just applied AS5! And the card hasnt crossed 85 degrees, even under the maximum stress.... since than! Not bad for such a model!  
All in all, 8600GT is available for 5.5K these days! Brands like MSI/Palit/XFX offer better options. MSI 8600GT 256MB DDR3 model is seldom in N.P. However, 512MB DDR2 is available.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats diff between DDR3 and GDDR3 ?
should the new ppl go for GDDR3 necessarily ?


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^DDR3 refers to RAM memory. And I mean the system RAM. Its only used there. GDDR memory is used in GPU RAM. GDDR5 is also out but noone uses more than GDDR3.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy Geforce 8600.
I would like to know the latest prices of both GT and GTS models.(I can get XFX or Sparkle so it would be awesome if I can get all the prices)

Edit:I read in some previous posts that XFX has some problems.Should I go with Sparkle?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ go4 asus / evga / msi 8600GT with gddr3 memory. . dont go4 ddr2 models even if its 512mb . 

@paranj , still waiting for reviews which indicate sparkle is better than palit.


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ya becuz Palit is not as famous THOUGH its one of the best companies!

@Arsenal_Gunners (though Arsenal sux and ManU rules)

as u claim XFX does have sum problem and that is over-heating. Did u ever hear abt the XFX 8600GT Electric Stove Version? Nope? Just browse this thread! Go for ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It would be good if someone post the prices of all these versions of 8600 or provide a link to it.


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS EN8600GT costs around 6800 - 7200. Confirmation? but its around that mark.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7200 bucks for 8600GT aint worth it. . make it 9k and get 9600GT and u'll get double the performance . .

palit may not be all that popular in india , but that doesnt mean that it makes bad cards. . XFX is very popular and look at its 8600GT . . .lets not get biased by popularity .. and pailt AFAIK is a known brand internationally. . and frankly , sparkle aint a top brand like XFX , is it ?

lets not continue this discussion as its quite pointless. most manufacturers stick to the reference design. . so whatever manufacturer u pick , make sure its got good cooling. .

palit sonic cards have good coolers i felt . .
look at palit 9600GT sonic temps.
*www.legitreviews.com/article/666/14/

i havent been able to find 8600 reviews yet ..  .

BTW , why not go4 evga ? 
*theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
this seems to be a good deal . ..

EDIT - found a palit 8600GT OCing review . *sg.vr-zone.com/articles/First_Look_at_Overclocking_the_8600GT!/4925-3.html
although temps aint given , if its OCing that well . .unOCed temps must be damn low and OCed temps within limits. .


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Did i say Palit aint good.? And sure Sparkle's no match for XFX. I myself own a XFX card. And it does make much more sense to get a XFX 9600GT than spending 7k on a 70% slower 8600GT  u got that r8


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> as u claim XFX does have sum problem and that is over-heating. Did u ever hear abt the XFX 8600GT Electric Stove Version? Nope? Just browse this thread! Go for ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3


I'm the proud owner of the electric stove version of the 8600GT 



> 7200 bucks for 8600GT aint worth it. . make it 9k and get 9600GT and u'll get double the performance . .


+1
There is no point in paying 7.2k for an 8600GT now. Its best to increase budget and go for the 9600GT or wait for a price cut. 8600GT is history now and its an entry-level graphics card.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I want to buy Geforce 8600.
> I would like to know the latest prices of both GT and GTS models.(I can get XFX or Sparkle so it would be awesome if I can get all the prices)
> 
> Edit:I read in some previous posts that XFX has some problems.Should I go with Sparkle?



I'd say go with MSI cuz their cards are generally good & dont have any problems.. Have u thought abt ATi..


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I dont think there is any ATi card which offers the same performance at a cheaper price...
But whoever is buying 8600GT should stay away from XFX.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ did u get ur electric stove replaced ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm...may be that boy is thinking "Electric Stove" as some sort of specific 8600GT model!!   Ok, lemme clear this. XFX 8600GT UDF7 is famous due to its amazing heating capability! Even @ idle, the card is capable of producing 50-55 degrees of heat!   So, u can very well imagine its capabilities @ load!! Around the globe, there are many claiming to have touched 88 or even 90 degrees! 
Even we have our own raining xfx 8600GT owner, claiming beyond 100 degrees of Celsius!!!   Isnt that gr8? Due to such spectacular capabilities of UDF7 model...it was inevitable that the card got its own name! And so, the proud owners of XFX 8600GT UDF7 models begin calling the legend as "Electric Stove" 8600GT! 
And yeah...u can boil the water at 100 degrees !!   hehe...

@sagargv,
when i got mine, i talked to XFX directly! However, after few months of usage, i realized that besides heating, the card has got some potential also! Plus, except increase in temperature...nothing bad happened. No hangups no crashes no restarts! It was perfectly alright. But yep, this  all was, when card was under 80-85 degrees! Beyond that...funnier things happen. So, i went for few cooling solutions. And even today, its working fine!


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ did u get ur electric stove replaced ?


Yeah.. Im gonna get it replaced.. I told my vendor about it and he said he'll get it replaced.. 



mayanksharma said:


> Even we have our own raining xfx 8600GT owner, claiming beyond 100 degrees of Celsius!!!


Thats me... 109C is the temperature attained while running 3-d mark triangle test with the default fan on the card + 2 fans on the sides of the cabinet.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Yeah.. Im gonna get it replaced.. I told my vendor about it and he said he'll get it replaced..
> 
> 
> Thats me... 109C is the temperature attained while running 3-d mark triangle test with the default fan on the card + 2 fans on the sides of the cabinet.



i think u should goto rashi directly. . my vendor could not get the replacement. . but rashi gave it in 3-4 days time only because they were out of stock . .otherwise , i would have got immediate replacement. .



mayanksharma said:


> hmm...may be that boy is thinking "Electric Stove" as some sort of specific 8600GT model!!   Ok, lemme clear this. XFX 8600GT UDF7 is famous due to its amazing heating capability! Even @ idle, the card is capable of producing 50-55 degrees of heat!   So, u can very well imagine its capabilities @ load!! Around the globe, there are many claiming to have touched 88 or even 90 degrees!
> Even we have our own raining xfx 8600GT owner, claiming beyond 100 degrees of Celsius!!!   Isnt that gr8? Due to such spectacular capabilities of UDF7 model...it was inevitable that the card got its own name! And so, the proud owners of XFX 8600GT UDF7 models begin calling the legend as "Electric Stove" 8600GT!
> And yeah...u can boil the water at 100 degrees !!   hehe...
> 
> ...



what potential has the card got ? what funnier things ? 

u speak in riddles. . even i had that udf7 model . . idle - 62C . load . max i saw 105C. . no crashes . .but i got it replaced. .


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^riddles? Ohh..sorry for those words then! I thought, u would have understand! You got ur card replaced! So, urs is UDF3 now?? 
What potential?? Well, the card overclocks amazingly than other typical 8600GT models!! I think thats not enough for u! And by funnier things...i meant behaving as its not supposed to!!  Btw, mine is still UDF7, and in the last post..i mentioned everything about my card! I dont know...where are the riddles??


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



andysmith45 said:


> Unfortunately, I could only find MSI 8600GT (512 MB, DDR2). But the 256 MB GDDR3 version of Palit and Sparkle are available. Which ones should I go for? R there any issues with the 8600 GT (256 MB, GDDR3) cards from palit & sparkle especially regarding heat and fan noise? Btw, how much does Asus 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) cost?



MSI 8600GT (512 MB DDR2) is available for Rs 4400/- while I can order MSI 8600GT-T2D (256 MB, GDDR3) for Rs. 6,188/- inclusive of all taxes. Sparkle 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) is available with another dealer for Rs 5100/-. Another dealer (within walking distance from my house) is offering Simmtronics 8600GT (256 MB. GDDR3) for Rs. 5700/- & he says that palit 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) will cost slightly more. I don't know if it is the sonic version but I doubt it.

I am still confuse. Assuming I don't get the MSI 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3); should I go for palit (non-sonic version) or sparkle or for the MSI gfx with 512 MB DDR2 for only 4400/-. How much diff. in performance is there anyway between 256 MB GDDR3 & the 512 MB DDR2 version of 8600GT? 

Does any among the msi, palit, simmtronics & sparkle 8600 GT req. a PCI-E power connector? I have heard that the palit 8600GT is  a dual-slot card, wat does this mean?



paranj said:


> ASUS EN8600GT costs around 6800 - 7200. Confirmation? but its around that mark.



Does Asus 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) really cost that much? If it does, then it is too expensive for me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> There is no point in paying 7.2k for an 8600GT now. Its best to increase budget and go for the 9600GT or wait for a price cut. 8600GT is history now and its an entry-level graphics card.


Not possible.I don't have enough Power Supply and PCI 2.0.


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Price change - The XFX 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 costs around 5900 only   not joking. My friend got it yesterday


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i also planning to buy a 8600GT.......but what brand(same prob. as andy)


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@andy & neelu,
A GDDR3 always performs better than a DDR2! Same applies with GPUs also. Hence, at all costs, make sure to go for a 8600GT with DDR3 chips! If MSI 8600GT with DDR3 is available...then go for it!  its good! And 8600GT doesnt require external supply! 
A dual slot design means that the fan takes an additional expansion slot inside your system. For standard single card systems this will likely not be a problem. However, for gamers that are running dual cards in Crossfire mode, the dual slot designs takes up the extra available space! All in all, the design is quite good for GPU and keep it cool during operation!  
Yes, Palit 8600GT Super and Sonic models are dual slot cards! And yep...credits to the nice performing Zalman Cooler on the GPUs! 
And lastly, if none of them are available, then go with XFX!  
By the way, going with 8600GT at such point of time...doesnt make sense! IMO, try saving some, wait and simply go for 9600GT! A far better option!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys! The month ahead is going to be the month of Graphics cards. There will be some high end and some low end graphics cards for everyone . So choose wisely!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> Price change - The XFX 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 costs around 5900 only   not joking. My friend got it yesterday


 
Is this a revised edition. Can you also check the temperatures?? Looks like they have now added a high end cooling fan and increased the cost. Anyways, 8600gt for 6k is not a good option when you are have 9600 avaialable for 8k ( price certainly going to come down in few weeks)


----------



## spikygv (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arsenal_gunners , pcie 2.0 slot aint a problem . .9600GT will work fine with no performance loss in a pcie 1.1 slot which u have . .but psu will be a problem . .

pay nothing more than 5k for a 8600GT as others have suggested. . 

@andysmith45 , if u want to buy locally and these are the only options u have . best bet is sparkle 8600GT gddr3 for 5.1k .
i think u should contact theitwares ( Mr. Rahul ) and order a evga 8600GT 256mb gddr3 for 5k. paying 6k for a better cooler on a 8600GT is pointless.


And for those low on budget , the palit 8600GT 256mb gddr3 has been quoted for 4k in theitwares which makes it a sweet deal .. i dont think its the sonic version , but its worth a look . .


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dessibond - dunno if its the new edition or not! XFX 9600GT is the cheapest right now. Rs.9300. GPUs are getting dirt cheap now a days


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just inquired the rates and found that Palit 8600GT is Rs.4400.Is that a fair rate,I told the guy to confirm if it is GDDR3,I am not sure.
Sorry for acting dumb but I have been out of touch with GFX cards for a long time and there are too many brands and models avaiable

Edit: Is 400W power supply enough for 9600GT?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ( @arsenal_gunners )if u can put a bit more money , get evga / msi 8600GT .. i'm not saying palit is a bad brand .. havent seen palit 8600GT in action . .no idea how it is. .. 

400W is enough for a 9600GT but not a local 400W . .something from cooler master or antec or corsair rated 400W will suffice but not the local zebronics 400W. . i recommend atleast a cooler master 600W for 3.2k for a 9600GT or 8800GT.


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is 300 watt psu enough for 8600GT/9600GT...................



sagargv said:


> ^^ if u can put a bit more money , get evga / msi 8600GT .. i'm not saying palit is a bad brand .. havent seen palit 8600GT in action . .no idea how it is. ..
> 
> 400W is enough for a 9600GT but not a local 400W . .something from cooler master or antec or corsair rated 400W will suffice but not the local zebronics 400W. . i recommend atleast a cooler master 600W for 3.2k for a 9600GT or 8800GT.



in that case i will wait and get a new PC


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no 300W is not good for this card. Not just the wattage but the voltage also will not be sufficient.


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @arsenal_gunners , pcie 2.0 slot aint a problem . .9600GT will work fine with no performance loss in a pcie 1.1 slot which u have . .but psu will be a problem . .
> 
> pay nothing more than 5k for a 8600GT as others have suggested. .
> 
> ...




What's the quality of sparkle cards like? For non-passively cooled Sparkle 8600GT models and non-sonic Palit models, I still don't know if they heat up a lot or not and whether their noise decibels r within acceptable range.


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All 8600GT are silent enogh to bare. And for that matter all NVIDIA cards  ATi is the only bad guys here


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ^^DDR3 refers to RAM memory. And I mean the system RAM. Its only used there. GDDR memory is used in GPU RAM. GDDR5 is also out but noone uses more than GDDR3.



Sapphire HD3870 512MB GDDR4
MSI  RX3870XT 512MB GDDR4
Sapphire HD 2600XT 256MB GDDR4
GeCube  RX3870XT 512 MB GDDR4

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

topgear, did i say GDDR4 and 5 are not usable? i know they are used. If u dont know than there X1950 versions of GDDR4 from ASUS and like


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wanted to buy a 8 series card in a budget range of about 6k. I am looking at the 8600GT mostly. Please suggest some good brands and also another card in the same range with better power.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you are buying the 8600GT, then buy the Asus 8600GT. Stay away from XFX, its got a lo of heating issues.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> If you are buying the 8600GT, then buy the Asus 8600GT. Stay away from XFX, its got a lo of heating issues.



What is the current price of the Asus en8600GT?? How would Palit be??


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS as much as heard is near 6.0k and Palit is around the same


----------



## nvidia (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^But isnt Asus better in performance than Palit?


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its the fastest


----------



## nvidia (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit Sonic series is gud......some of the eVGA cards r manufactured by Palit.....but there r some pretty bad models from Palit which fools customers by givin 1GB GDDR1 RAMs instead of 256GDDR3......


----------



## nvidia (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Even 1 GB of GDDR3 RAM in 8600GT is of no use afaik.. The core cant make use of that much RAM..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AFAIF.....I know dat dude..........dats wat I said they fool custmers......read the post well before u reply plz


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS is a more reputed and trusted company than Palit and IMO go with ASUS EN8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 or theres always an option to buy 2x9800GX2 and be happy


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ASUS is a more reputed and trusted company than Palit


U got any points to prove that??? Did you have any experience with Palit products?? If u dont, then please dont comment on it. 
IMO, Palit is nice for what it is giving!
See, its ok, u can suggest GPU to anyone. Just, dont make it look like endorsing a product! Look, bro..dont take it otherwise. You cant force someone towards one product or brand. What if, everyone start saying their products as best? ehhh..? 
But, yep..please share your experiences with ur product. That'll help others, take decisions easily.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Well if thats what you want. ASUS as much as i have used is a masterpiece. but the ASUS which i have used was the FX5200 so lolz  But still ASUS is going good and Digit has given its EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3 version the Best Buy. I dont know about Palit as i have not used it but the Zalman cooler on Sonic+ looks tempting. I have a XFX product now the XFX 8800GT 512MB Alpha Dog Edition but i wont recommand the XFX 8600GT as it has over-heating problems. This proves my point that I DONT SAY THAT THE PRODUCTS WHICH I BUY ARE THE BEST.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BTW, XFX 8800 GS alpha dog edition is now available for some 8k.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> Palit Sonic series is gud......some of the eVGA cards r manufactured by Palit.....but there r some pretty bad models from Palit which fools customers by givin 1GB GDDR1 RAMs instead of 256GDDR3......



i don't think palit manufactures cards for eVGA


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> BTW, XFX 8800 GS alpha dog edition is now available for some 8k.



any link desii??

and wat will be its performance compared to 9600GT??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

theitdepot.com


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ any idea about its performance when compared with 9600GT??


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600>8800  Always:d


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm going to buy EVGA 9600gt superclocked or Ko tomorrow.
My system config is Athlon X2 4200+  asus m2avm 2gb corsair ddr2 677mhz ram
Will this card give me at least 30fps in crysis all setting high(not very high) @ 1440x900


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope. Need atleast a 8800GTS 512MB to play smoothly with 30FPS at all high. That game is $hit.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks paranj!! so i will stick to 9600GT only


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> nope. Need atleast a 8800GTS 512MB to play smoothly with 30FPS at all high. That game is $hit.



8800gts is well out of my budget.
so what will be the average fps i get with 9600gt


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> topgear, did i say GDDR4 and 5 are not usable? i know they are used. If u dont know than there X1950 versions of GDDR4 from ASUS and like



No you haven't said that GDDR4 is not usable but you have said that none uses more than GDDR3. So I mentioned of some gfx cards makers who uses GDDR4.

Afaik, I already know that GDDR4 is used by ASUS on x1950 based cards. Read it about on Digit Oct 2007 Issue 



> *noone uses more than GDDR3.*


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya now leave that point


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@paranj,
yep, truly said buddy! Palit is not that popular as Asus and MSI in here. However, their products are excellent. Digit reviews those hardwares, which are made available to the labs! As i already mentioned that Palit isnt readily available in here. But sooner or later..it'll suffice!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I Love thier cooler's


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> 9600>8800 Always:d


 
Dude. Please. 

8800GT is far better than 9600GT.

Please don't give suggestions based on your thoughts. Do the research.

the fps difference between 9600GT and 8800gt while playing games like Crysis is 10+.

You can't even play crysis at 1680x1050 reso with 9600GT (full eye candy on). It gives shitty 15-18fps. Even here, 8800GT gives 35+fps.

The higher the resolution is and the more eye candy, the more the difference is in fps.

YOu can't even compare 8800GT with 9600GT.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I SAID THAT 8800GT IS BETTER THAN 9600GT AND U UNDERSTOOD THE REVERSE. huh! thats not right. dont go yelling at me. 8800GT is better any day than 9600GT.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

at low resolutions....around 1280 and below....9600GT beats 8800GT....
at higher resolutions 8800GT rulz....luv 8800GTs power...great VFM


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have the 8800GT ,its good


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ^^I SAID THAT 8800GT IS BETTER THAN 9600GT AND U UNDERSTOOD THE REVERSE. huh! thats not right. dont go yelling at me. 8800GT is better any day than 9600GT.


 
lolz. lolz. 9600GT>8800GT means 8800GT is better. lolz. lolz.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that was a typo


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800 GT sports with double the amount of streaming processors as compared to 9600 GT under it's hood. 
This is the real reason why 8800 GT is more powerful than 9600 GT


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Its given in Digit


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which 9600GT to buy??

EVGA 9600GT Super Clocked?
EVGA 9600GT Knock Out?
MSI 9600GT OC Edition??
Palit 9600GT - Sonic??


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA 9600GT KO

Best of the lot IMO


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks paranj!


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want a decent card which can play most games at decent resolutions. Some thing that would do justice to latest games.

I have a budget of Rs.6000. I have heard that the 8600GT and the 9600GT are good GPUs. Which are the good brands that would fit my budget for these 2 chipsets??


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8600GT is in ur budget.. around 5.4k
but if u can raise it to 9.3k go for 9600GT..

am also doing same piyush... am buying it tomorrow itself...


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS EN8600GT 256MB for 6.5k


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

As someone mentioned in his thread that Palit 9600GSO is available for 6K! And if it is...then it should be a good deal. Btw, just confirm its availability before going for it.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mercury 86gt 256mb ddr3 3k
Palit 9600gso 384mb 6.2k


----------



## kratos5589 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

now that i am building a mediocre gaming rig with da most efficient mid price range powerful graphics card available in da market.,i.e , the 8800gt.
i hv to choose da card and i m quite confused which one 2 buy

i can either buy :-
gigabyte 8800gt oc edition (comes wid a zalman cooler)
msi 8800gt oc edition (some say it comes wid a zalman cooler too i dunno)
or just 
non oc edition of msi 8800 gt or any other company u can preffer

(u may suggest frm EVGA or XFX)
though agent 001 suggested gigabyte's 8800gt in the may edition
but i want to make sure he went through to check these cards as well

plz give reasonable facts 2 support ur ans 
or da pros & cons of some of da graphics card u know about
u can suggest some good links if they can help

plz people i dont wanna get wrong on dis
thnx fer reading this 
    	 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			 			 			 			 				*forums.techarena.in/images/buttons/quote.gif


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Both r gud. New msi model is better.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for the gigabyte edition with zallman cooler. There will be lot of scope for overclocking. For the MSI OC edition, just check the model number in their site. They do mention that it has Zallman cooler if it has. 

I would rather go for non-OC'ed card and OC on my own than getting factory OC'ed card. Zallman cooler is a must for insane OC'ing.


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would think of EVGA 8800GT Akimbo SC. The card is already factory overclocked by a good margin and has decent cooler. Buying factory oveclocked cards also saves you on warranty which becomes invalid if you manually overclock a card.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is 9600GSO available in india


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pratik03 said:


> Is 9600GSO available in india



Yes. Palit 9600 GSO Sonic is for around 6.6k


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ that's great price

any EVGA 9600GSO available


----------



## kratos5589 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for the gigabyte edition with zallman cooler. There will be lot of scope for overclocking. For the MSI OC edition, just check the model number in their site. They do mention that it has Zallman cooler if it has. 

I would rather go for non-OC'ed card and OC on my own than getting factory OC'ed card. Zallman cooler is a must for insane OC'ing. 



man u got me even more confused
and wat is that ocing of an already oced card 
is it possible & should it be done
& 1 more thing as i hc an MSI P7n Platinum SLI mobo ,should i go for a MSI g card
Plz reply


----------



## nvidia (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Having an MSI motherboard and having an MSI card wont increase performance AFAIK..


----------



## kratos5589 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so which g card should i go for man
plz anyone help


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Msi 8800gt oc with zalman cooler


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, how's the Mercury 8600GT....heard that it's available for 3K. Is it a good buy?
If it's available for 3K, how come people are buying other brands like XFX for much higher price?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asus 8600GT is for 6.5~7k!!!!!!
more than twice!!.
Mercur 8600GT too comes with GRRD3 and 3yrs warranty. I dun think the oc potential of Asus is worth that 4k xtra. A 9600GSO for 6.5k makes a lot better buy than Asus 8600GT.

@gulgulumaal
but its only less than a month or so, that the mercury began to ship it for cheap[3.2k]. The cheapest ones available before was XFX and POV for arounf 4.5k


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> Asus 8600GT is for 6.5~7k!!!!!!
> more than twice!!.
> Mercur 8600GT too comes with GRRD3 and 3yrs warranty. I dun think the oc potential of Asus is worth that 4k xtra. A 9600GSO for 6.5k makes a lot better buy than Asus 8600GT.
> 
> ...


 
Cool...then I think Mercury 8600GT wud be the perfect choice for a budget gamer (like me). Am currently running an 8400GS, but if 8600 is this cheap, I'll buy one and gift the 8400GS to my bro


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mercury 8600GT @ 3.2k is excellent buy

but what about its availability


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pratik03 said:


> Mercury 8600GT @ 3.2k is excellent buy
> 
> but what about its availability


 
No clue...does anyone know if it's available in trivandrum ?


----------



## shivg33k (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, give me some advice regarding this
which is good, MSI 8800 GT OC edition (with zalman cooler)
or XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition.
I also wanted to know that does XFX 8800 GT ALpha Dog Edition has some serious heating problem, but it costs around 12.2 K and comes with some game bundled with it.

What does MSI bundle include (apart from Zalman cooler), does it have heating issues as XFX's. Please mention also mention the current price if possible.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

who told u Alpha Dog Edition from XFX has heating issue? i own it and its good. It dosent bundle with any game. I suggest the OC edition from MSI as its factory OCed. Sure u can OC it urself but will void warraty. So factory OCed is better


----------



## spikygv (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^  there have been a few overheating complaints with regard to xfx 8800GT alpha dog.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well....its time i upgraded my graphix card....

i cant decide whther to go for 9600Gt or 8800GT....I will go for factory overclocked tho....
Max budget is Rs.13k.

i m frm Kolkata.

i hv shortlisted MSI & XFx, but i m not sure whether eVGA is available in this area...

Plz extend me ur views....what model shud i go for....
512MB it will be, And factory overclocked....

but which models?

plz repl...quick if u plz 

*PS. Also throw in the prices frndz....*


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^EVGA 8800GT KO
factory overclocked (best 8800GT available)


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

right^^ try the MSI 8800GT OC too! Its good but EVGA has more clock frequency but this has a cooler


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> right^^ try the MSI 8800GT OC too! Its good but EVGA has more clock frequency but this has a cooler




Well,coolll!!!

but bro,wat abt the prices???

And abt the MSi...their site talks nothin abt the zalman cooler and all!!!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dunno much abt the cost, ask around the Hardware Prices and Quotes thread


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI 8800GT OC available for Rs 11500/-


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Buy the 8800GT with Seaweed Blade Cooler, much beeter cooling, though acquires some space but its worthy!


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all,
          can u suggest me the GPU for following configuration pc:
          MB: Intel dg965ry
          Pro: Intel pentium d 3.4 (Dual core)
          RAM: 2 GB (667)

 my budget is: 6000/-


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^asus En8600gt 256mb Gddr3


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ^asus En8600gt 256mb Gddr3



Thanks 4 reply,
Can U Pls. tell me any 512 mb card.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no 512MB until the 9600GT will have GDDR3 memory. and cards lesser than 9600GT 512MB which have 512MB memory performs slower than 256MB GDDR3 because they will have GDDR2. In short, get the 256MB version of ANY 8600GT card. if u want 512MB than get a XFX 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for 9.2k


----------



## debasis.samantaray@gmail. (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can I play Call of duty 4 in a budget of 4/5k graphics card
I have a laptop having ATI Redeon mobilty x300 can I play COD4 with it

hey Paranj would you like to answer my quetions


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yes. you should be able to but it will be pathetically slow. Better not play it at that low settings.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ^^Its given in Digit



But not in this forum. So I've mentioned it


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dominator Mercury 8600gt is 2.85k but doesnt cme with 3yrs wrrnty. Its only 1yr. Mercury is tryin to regain its name. Btw d crd is made by ECS.

P.s. Hav a leadtek 7950gt extreme edition, new rmad piece fr 4k in bazaar for sale.

P.s. Hav a leadtek 7950gt extreme edition, new rmad piece fr 4k in bazaar for sale.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys i was just reading the first page of the thread, they wee recommanding a 6600GT for 11K =-O  oOO   it cant even run Crysis


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 6600GT was a legend of its times. IMO, a perfect X600 card for that particular period. 
And atleast boast a good comparison..! Where does Crysis come in the scene? 
Remember Doom3..? Both 6600GT and 6800GT were recommended! 
8600GT is one useless product! Nothing better than 7600GT! Now, compare 9600GT with 8600GT. And u'll know its called "Upgradation"!
Similarly 6600GT was from FX 5 series GPU lineups ! And indeed a very better upgradation, considering the period and technology!


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no i mean it costed 11.5k? and seeing some more posts i came to knw that 6800 Ultra costs 35k [faints]


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can u run 9*** series on ASUS p5n -e SLi?
Which is the best buy 9600GT or 8800 GT or 8800 GTS?
i hav a 2 month old 8800 GS Alpha dog and i wanna sell it what price should i expect?

ALSO can we creat new theads each year for price and other stuff?
its just hard to use search cos it shows old prices too.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ofcourse that mobo can run it. The price u wud get for that card sud be around 5k. if budget permits than obviously 8800GTS otherwise the 8800GT will be the best. And regarding threads, ask the mods


----------



## bikdel (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shivg33k said:


> Guys, give me some advice regarding this
> which is good, MSI 8800 GT OC edition (with zalman cooler)
> or XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition.
> I also wanted to know that does XFX 8800 GT ALpha Dog Edition has some serious heating problem, but it costs around 12.2 K and comes with some game bundled with it.
> ...



go for MSI card as paranj said.

And u stole my siggy or what? Mind that, im senior in the forum than you. And here we get provision to ban junior members after 1 year of registration. I give you an ultimatum to change your signature in 24 hrs. Take care.

Lolz jus kiddin dude. Dont mind.

Bikalpa


----------



## sonicspeed (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> *A 9600GSO for 6.5k *



sir From where? and from which brand?


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ofcourse that mobo can run it. The price u wud get for that card sud be around 5k. if budget permits than obviously 8800GTS otherwise the 8800GT will be the best. And regarding threads, ask the mods



Thanks i was just wondering if it will need a PCI-E 2 mobo
btw how about
 EVGA 9800 GTX SSC 512MB DDR3 18900
*MSI *8800GTS OC Edition             512MB DDR3 *16750

* I hear 9800 GTX is almost similer performer to 8800 GTX which is alot more expensive


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ya its true but that card costs 19k right now but if u can afford it tthan go for it! and no u dont need PCI-e 16x 2.0. PCI-e 16x [any 1.0 |1.1| 2.0] will run any card out there.

Cheerz mate


----------



## kratos5589 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

originally posted by me


"     now that i am building a mediocre gaming rig with da most efficient mid price range powerful graphics card available in da market.,i.e , the 8800gt.
i hv to choose da card and i m quite confused which one 2 buy

i can either buy :-
gigabyte 8800gt oc edition (comes wid a zalman cooler)
msi 8800gt oc edition (some say it comes wid a zalman cooler too i dunno)
or just 
non oc edition of msi 8800 gt or any other company u can preffer

(u may suggest frm EVGA or XFX)
though agent 001 suggested gigabyte's 8800gt in the may edition
but i want to make sure he went through to check these cards as well

"

so looks like nearly everyone wants to go fer the MSI 8800gt oc edition rather than gigabyte 
so does everyone think i should go fer the card
thnx


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes my vote says that go for MSI 8800GT OC. its the best bet if ur pocket permits


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ashutosh Malik said:


> Hi all,
> can u suggest me the GPU for following configuration pc:
> MB: Intel dg965ry
> Pro: Intel pentium d 3.4 (Dual core)
> ...





paranj said:


> ^asus En8600gt 256mb Gddr3



I think Palit, XFX, Galaxy or MSI 9600GSo 384MB DDR3 would be a better choice. It should be around Rs. 6500-7000. But worth the money.


take a look @ here :
*www.shop.bt.com/ProductList.aspx?NavigationKey=4294952503,419230000&CategorySelectedId=11137


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ i agree with topgear...


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i didnt knw abt it, go for Palit.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guyz many of you have already know the specification for gtx 280.it has one 6 pin and one   8 pin connectors.So i wondering are there any smps officially supporting these insane graphic card?i know its too early to chat about not even hit the street as yet.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Cooler Master and Corsair and Tagan are already getting out SMPSes to support that "monster" .

WTF nOOb NVIDIA!


----------



## nvidia (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> WTF nOOb NVIDIA!


----------



## sonicspeed (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ancientrites said:


> guyz many of you have already know the specification for gtx 280.it has one 6 pin and one   8 pin connectors.So i wondering are there any smps officially supporting these insane graphic card?i know its too early to chat about not even hit the street as yet.



sir ask keithji about pin requirement. he is giving so much information on graphics cards.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

decided to buy palit 9600GSO 384MB Soinc
just called rahul

i have few questions

will this card run perfectly on my very old asus M2A-VM mobo

also what do you think about palit after sales service


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Palit has the worst after-sales service. M2A-VM will do just fine!


----------



## nvidia (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^+1
AFAIK, its not a very popular brand, at least in India its not.. The motherboard will work fine with the card. Make sure you get a good power supply which supports the card..


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



paranj said:


> ^^Palit has the worst after-sales service. M2A-VM will do just fine!





nvidia said:


> ^^+1
> AFAIK, its not a very popular brand, at least in India its not.. The motherboard will work fine with the card. Make sure you get a good power supply which supports the card..



I am getting EVGA 8800GT for Rs 9050/-  from  US 

so which is the best option (not in terms of performance) in my budget(9K max), i dont want to buy 9600GT

1> EVGA 8800GT for Rs 9050/-(with Loss of warranty)
or
2> Palit 9600GSO 384MB sonic for Rs 6350/-(with worst after sales service)


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ofcourse EVGA!


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ +1


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA outperforms Palit easily ! And anyways u are comparing a 8800GT with 9600GSO. Obviously 8800GT!


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am not comparing 8800 & 9600gso what i want to ask, is it worth to loss the local warranty for rs 3000


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^sure. Most EVGA cards dont have any probs. so that u will need the warranty Go for it blindly!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Evga 8800gt.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for replies I will definitely go for EVGA


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Now u are classified as a gaming-geek


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 12, 2008)

*Of PCI Express v1.0 vs PCI Express v2.0-----I m confused*

I hav finally come across an eVGA card in kolkata!!!!!  8) 

Tirupati International are stocking them...

I hv decided on a eVGA eGeforce 8800GT KO edition card(675/1674/1900) for abt 12.8 k.

but before i took the plunge,i went into fresh doubts....

i hv the XFX 650i ultra mobo sporting the nvidia 650i ultra chipset.....and PCI express v 1.0.
but the 8800gt is a PCI express v2.0 card.....
now i am confused whether this mobo will support the gpu   

PLEASE HELP FRIENDS


----------



## spikygv (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ yes , ur mobo will support the discreet graphics u r going for without any loss in performance too . .


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pratik...goin for evga card is nice 88gt roxx....but r u gettin it shipped or sme1 bringin it over here(a fren or relative??)


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pratik03
I got EVGA 8800GT Akimbo edition from newegg for $222.99, It's now available for $209.99 + $7.59 shipping. You can look into it, it's got a great dual slot cooler bundle with it. This is the card I bought *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130347

@mukherjee
I am using the same mobo with EVGA 8800GT without any problem. BTW, could you please check with tirupathi for the akimbo edition and its price.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@john

already ordered the card
please tell me version & release date of bios of your card 
card having older version of bios have some compatibility issue with certain type pci gen1 motherboard, evga has released the bios update to fix this but new bios can be flashed only with pci gen2 motherboard


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mine BIOS version is: 62.92.24.00.27


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your have latest bios
bios prior to 64.92.24.00.xx have compatibility issues with pci gen1 motherboard


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pratik03 said:


> Your have latest bios
> bios prior to 64.92.24.00.xx have compatibility issues with pci gen1 motherboard



Yes, I do have the latest BIOS. Just checked from the evga forum and since I did get the card with this particular cooler, the BIOS has to be 64.92.24.00.XX, since EVGA recommends everyone who purchase this cooler seperately, to update their BIOS for optimum performance. Also this BIOS update help in better fan speed management and thermal sensing.


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How good are zotac 8600GT cards? I am still trying to find a 256 MB GDDR3 version & haven't found any except for XFX. Do the zotac cards overheat a lot?


----------



## 56561 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well  I am buying :
Intel E8200 Rs.7500
Transcend (3x1024) DDR2 800mhz Rs.3000
ABIT IP-35E Rs.5500

well  with this processor  and  motherboard ,  I need a good graphics card  around  5-6k .  need to run games like  bioshock , crysis  .


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For that price you can get an 8600GT.
If you can wait for a few weeks, then you could get 8800GT at that price since the 4850 is out..


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> *For that price you can get an 8600GT.
> If you can wait for a few weeks*, then you could get 8800GT at that price since the 4850 is out..



WoW ! that's a great news


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Umm... Anything wrong ? Why the bold text?


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No! nothing is wrong. Just tried to direct that 8800gt thing coz ati's 4850 release news is also great. But the 8800gt news is more important to me


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia... 8800 GT wont be that cheap man....


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Lol.. Planning to get one?

@bikdel: Just wait and watch.. nvidia cant compete with ATi with 8800GT priced at ~ 10k.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah, this festive season though.... 2-3 months later... will let the market settle a bit..

edit: oops i thought u asked that to me... 

but nvidia wont lower price to what you have said... too low...


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^They will have to reduce the prices a lot to give a good competition to ATi. Otherwise, they'll lose their share in the industry. Its a battle to provide the best VFM.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Good news then!! I was planning for 9600GT. Now, em gonna head for 8800GT! hehe..


----------



## nvidia (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Spend a little more and wait to get the 4850..


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

errr... a little more? How much...  ? I dont think 4850 is going to be that competitively priced against the "Green Beast" !  Coz, its going to be the best GPU. 8800GT on the other hand would be close to 10K.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

88gt wud never b tht low pricd  imho. Btw u knw hw much 4850 wil retail here tht u r claimin 88gt prices wil drop tht low. If 4850 is fr 15k 88gt wud b 10k


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thats the entry price.. 4850 is said to be around 10-12k in the US, then it wont be more than 15k here.. In a month or so, it'll come down..


----------



## blueterror (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any one please tell me which one is the best graphics card based on  8600GT GPU right now


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Do you mean to say the best manufacturer?
Go for Asus if thats your question.. Although there isn't a lot of difference in performance, the cooling is better in Asus 8600GT.


----------



## blueterror (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much the asus one cost?my budget is 5-6k.
what are the other good manufacturers (except XFX)?? tell me the prices.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The ASUS card costs somewhere around 5.5k i think.. You can get MSI cards also.. But i'm not sure about their price.. Asus is the best for buying 8600GT IMO. Stay away from XFX.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> The ASUS card costs somewhere around 5.5k i think.. You can get MSI cards also.. But i'm not sure about their price.. Asus is the best for buying 8600GT IMO. Stay away from XFX.



quite good suggestion, but i say Palit sould be considered. Check out their cards at 6.0k. its called Palit Sonic+. ASUS is also superb. ASUS EN8600GT 256MBGDDR3 is the fastest 8600GT. XFX has severe heating problem, MSI is good but expensive. Mercury has 8600GT for 3k but its slowest too. I say ASUS.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit doesn't have good customer service in india and its not very popular also.. So i'd recommend the Asus card anytime.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Palit doesn't have good customer service in india and its not very popular also.. So i'd recommend the Asus card anytime.



i had posted ur answer here in this thread, let me quote it.



> *by paranj*Palit has the worst after-sales service.



ya and ASUS shud be ur choice AFAIK


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Its you! Parnaj the II.. 
Welcome back..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> ^^Its you! Parnaj the II..
> Welcome back..



*parnaj?*  buddy its "paranj" 

anyways thanks for the homecoming party


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oops... typo..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anyways  back to the topic, Palit has a sexy cooler but its after-sales service.....wait is there a Palit a after-sales service department? no they forgot to build it

Anyways ASUS is the best, fastest, and the best bang for ur buck. 'nuff said buy it.


----------



## technocool (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

alrights guys, planning to buy a 9800gtx.... i hweard that it requires two 6 pin pcie connectors. So, which PSU to get???


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> alrights guys, planning to buy a 9800gtx.... i hweard that it requires two 6 pin pcie connectors. So, which PSU to get???



other components??

CoolerMaster eXtreme Power 600W

OR

Tagan 600W.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Try Corsair HX620 or if going for single card setup then Corsair TX650.



KPower Mania said:


> quite good suggestion, but i say Palit sould be considered. Check out their cards at 6.0k. its called Palit Sonic+. ASUS is also superb. ASUS EN8600GT 256MBGDDR3 is the fastest 8600GT. XFX has severe heating problem, MSI is good but expensive. Mercury has 8600GT for 3k but its slowest too. I say ASUS.



8600GT Sonic for 6K?
I 'de rather suggest 9600GSO for 6500/-
Way better than any 8600GT!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> 8600GT Sonic for 6K?
> I 'de rather suggest 9600GSO for 6500/-
> Way better than any 8600GT!



But I'm against Palit, its after-sales service sux.

by the way "how are u keith" ?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@john_the_ultimate

sorry...tirupathi are currently stocking only the evga 8800gt ko edition!


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, just thought I'd put this in - the GTX 260 and the GTX 280 are out. 
Check out the reviews from links on this new site if you're interested.
*www.nordichardware.com/news,7870.html
P.S. I DON'T recommend buying these beauties though, unless you've got money to buy Microsoft itself.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Thanks for sharing that link


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by kush6*
> P.S. I DON'T recommend buying these beauties though, unless you've got money to buy Microsoft itself.



True


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Since my system supports only AGP card i decided to buy such card. My budget for that is around 3-4k. Will u please suggest me the good one. Will i buy Palit X600 Pro for my budget?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by rajkumar_pb*
> Since my system supports only AGP card i decided to buy such card. My budget for that is around 3-4k. Will u please suggest me the good one. Will i buy Palit X600 Pro for my budget?



better get a 7300GT 512MB


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Isn't Gecube 1600 pro 512MB is a better option costing just Rs. 275 more than the 7300 GT
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## anubisX (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm planning to get a nVidia 7600 GT AGP this month and I want to know which one to buy the 256 MB one or the 512 MB one ? Please suggest. I'm from Kolkata so I want to know if Corsair / Kingston DDR3200 is available.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> better get a 7300GT 512MB
> by KPowerMania



Wil u please tell me which brand i should go for... like XFX, LeadTek etc...



> better get a 7300GT 512MB
> *by KPowerMania*



But i heard that some of these cards making a big problem like system hanging, game crashing etc... So please help me choose the best out of this


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by rajkumar_pb*
> But i heard that some of these cards making a big problem like system hanging, game crashing etc... So please help me choose the best out of this



i havent heard such a problem. Anyways buy the e-VGA SuperCloked edition


----------



## prakharpunit (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey folks i want a medium range gfx card my system is
intel d101ggc motherboard
pIV 2.8 , 1 gb ddr ram , 160 gb hd
my budget is around 5 k...can you suggest a few brands .....
i live in bangalore..........
thank you.....


----------



## nvidia (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can get the 8600GT for that price... Stay away from XFX.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

heheheh my 8600GT XFX 
[ULTRA ELECTRIC AND GAS STOVE EDITION COOKS @ 145C]


----------



## anubisX (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm having a critical problem with this new GPU I bought 2 days back. It's AGP 512MB GeCube ATi Radeon X1550 Pro. The problem is when I'm installing Vista on my PC, the PC will show fatal error while detecting the Graphics Driver and it restarts and Vista shows that the installation has failed (card says it's Vista Premium Ready). Then I tried to install the same old XP and it's successful. Then after installing all the drivers and Catalyst, I installed the NFS:Most Wanted. It won't show more than 1024x768 in the Video Option and the game lags badly. So I had to use my old AGP 256 MB FX 5200 and the game runs good but still it won't show more than 1024x768 and the graphics suckz. I'm so fcuked up wasting 5K on the ATi card. The same card when used on my friend's MoBo(Asus) creates big problems, his PC won't boot up and if it boots up, it hangs; sometimes it won't detect the Primary and sometimes the Slave. The same card works good on another MoBo(5yrs old Intel) with 512MB 333MHz RAM. and NFS : Most Wanted is doing good on it. What might be the problem ? My HP Pavilion is also 4 years old and the config is : 

Asus MoBo (I Guess)
Intel P4 2.8GHz HT
1GB + 512MB 400MHz RAM
40GB HDD
Samsung DVD-RW
Lite-On DVD-ROM
500Watt POV PSU
19" LG TFT

GPUs : 
XFX nVidia FX5200 256MB
GeCube ATi Radeon X1550 Pro 512MB


----------



## constantine (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ppl plz tell me if this card is good enuf for crysis to work in high res
= Palit NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT 512MB GF 
GPU: GeForce 8600GT
Memory Size: 512MB
Interface: PCI Express x16
Core Clock: 675MHz
Chipset Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Memory Clock: 2000MHz
Memory Interface: 128-bit
Memory Type: DDR3
DirectX: DirectX 10
OpenGL: OpenGL 2.0
DVI: 2
TV-Out: HDTV / S-Video Out
VIVO: No
Tuner: None
Max Resolution: 2560 x 1600
SLI Supported: Yes
Cooler: With Fan
i need help fast 
and is this a good site to buy from *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=1696


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude, you may be able to run Crysis, but 8600GT wouldnt be good enough.
you will be able to just run CRYSIS.
Even the 9800gt gets about 26FPS at full resolution.

i guess you will get very very less frames, and sometimes random crashes, even in low resolutions

IF you are on tight budget, then put some extra bucks and get atleast the 9600gt so as to run CRYSIS.
the 9600gt cost around 9k

ELSE break the bank and get the 9800 GTX2 or the GeForce GTX 280, to run CRYSIS smoothly at full HD

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=1904


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vivepulicaci23 said:


> ELSE break the bank and get the 9800 GTX2 or the GeForce GTX 280, to run CRYSIS smoothly at full HD
> 
> *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=1904



Sorry buddy, but even a system with TriSLI GTX 280 with a QX9770 and 4Gb of DDR3 at 1600MHz RAM is brought to its knees in seconds by CRYSIS at Full resolutions of 2500X1600 At 16x Af and 16X AA - Not even 10FPS.
Its just too far ahead of its time. We have to wait anither era of graphics development to ctually utilize the potential of this game.
By the way, contrary to what most people believe, Crysis is not 'horribly coded'. Its just too much eye candy to hold up.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NoasArcAngel said:


> heheheh my 8600GT XFX
> [ULTRA ELECTRIC AND GAS STOVE EDITION COOKS @ 145C]


----------



## bikdel (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Kush6 said:


> Sorry buddy, but even a system with TriSLI GTX 280 with a QX9770 and 4Gb of DDR3 at 1600MHz RAM is brought to its knees in seconds by CRYSIS at Full resolutions of 2500X1600 At 16x Af and 16X AA - Not even 10FPS.
> Its just too far ahead of its time. We have to wait anither era of graphics development to ctually utilize the potential of this game.
> By the way, contrary to what most people believe, Crysis is not 'horribly coded'. Its just too much eye candy to hold up.


 
well actually gamers dont run it that high at 2500x1600 ... by highest resolution people actually mean FUll HD 1080p. thats what games run good at and thats the max u can run well even on a mammoth setup wtih good frames and everything turned on... I dont think textures are optimised for resolutions higher than that....


----------



## nvidia (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@constantine: You can run Crysis at Medium-High settings without AA in 1024x768 with 20-30FPS.


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is sparkle or pov a better quality graphics card? I am getting a 8600GT 256MB GDDR3.


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@bikdel
I suppose you are right but I saw these benchmarks (at Guru3d, I think - not sure), and the results really had me jumping in glee - I was actually running Crysis on an 8600GT - felt like some big achievement! But yeah, high end systems do have 30' plus screens so you do have 2500X1600 - and some real rich people do run stuff at that resolution - this is, of course, rare. AFAIK (I'm not sure so correct me if I'm wrong), texturing with AA is independent of resolution but AF is not - of course the effect is minimal at those insanely HIGH resolutions.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK guys can you explain to me which is better....

GeCube RX3650 1GB DDR2
GeCube RX2600XT 512MB DDR3 
POV 8600GT 1GB DDR 2
POV 8600GT 256MB DDR3
Palit 9600GSO 384MB DDR3 (service sux ?)

I really dont know much in detail about this and need your help. If you have any other card in mind.....i welcome that too (budget 6500/- MAX)

Thank you.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^palit 9600gso....but seek galaxy 9600gso 384mb which canb modded to 8800gts 512mb


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Dude don't get fooled to every GALAXY 9600GSO. I clearly mentioned earlier that not every GALAXY 9600GSO can be BIOS modded to 8800GTS.
Read *technewstime* report before modding.


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Kush6 said:


> Sorry buddy, but even a system with TriSLI GTX 280 with a QX9770 and 4Gb of DDR3 at 1600MHz RAM is brought to its knees in seconds by CRYSIS at Full resolutions of 2500X1600 At 16x Af and 16X AA - Not even 10FPS.
> Its just too far ahead of its time. We have to wait anither era of graphics development to ctually utilize the potential of this game.
> By the way, contrary to what most people believe, Crysis is not 'horribly coded'. Its just too much eye candy to hold up.



i just meant at 1080p


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*priceguru.in/archives/new-hardware/1932
zotac GTX 280 AMP! Edition – Rs. 44,444/- (w/GRID Game bundle)
zotac GTX 280 Standard – Rs. 39,999/- (w/GRID Game bundle)
xfx GX-280N-ZDF9 (gtx 280) - 49000

this is too much i thought it would be somewhere around 30000 to max.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Whoa!
Not worth paying that much for that shitty card.. No vfm.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nah its just a beginning the prices will fall with in 3 months.I was informed by Topnotch fellas that leadtek prices will fall for sure.I have waited for long time for this gtx280 and i dont mind waiting for few months.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by ancientites*
> nah its just a beginning the prices will fall with in 3 months.I was informed by Topnotch fellas that leadtek prices will fall for sure.I have waited for long time for this gtx280 and i dont mind waiting for few months.



why only leadtek? get sumthing better like XFX or sumthing. m also looking for one of this but i'll have to wait as i just got my 8800GT 4 months back


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KPower Mania
xfx better than leadtek?u must be kidding well i dont want to make comparison from afaik  xfx are known for noise and heat issues and leadtek has never had so plus leadtek company is older than pine group under which xfx and samtak are subsidiary.
anyways we all have our personal brand choice.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an onboard GeForce 6100 card (Asus K8N-VM). I wanted to know if it is possible to overclock this card. One of my friends had overclocked a onboard GeForce 2 on one of his old motherboards (Asus A7N266-VM) and it worked.

Please tell me how much can i overclock it and is there any risk of it blowing up.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

REALLY? can onboards be overclocked?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ya , i cud OC my onboard radeon x200 although it gave no performance improvement.

use ATItool / Riva Tuner.


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

theres no point to overclock a low end card. it wont really give a performance boost


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Overclockin onboard ???    strange!!!


----------



## volmetius (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello everybody!!!
currently am using nvedia 7600Gt PCI-E card & planning to buy another one for SLing it!! Is is worthed!! If it is then do anibody know wats its current price at lamington road???? please reply!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its not worth it, get a new better card


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sell this 7300GT and get a 8800GT 512MB


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1


----------



## entrana (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u cant really sell a 7600gt for a high price


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by entrana*
> u cant really sell a 7600gt for a high price



true but performance always cums at a premium


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a 9600 /3850 if you want to buy it right now.....else wait for 4850 -- this card kills its nvidia competition.


----------



## entrana (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i doubt it can kill nvidia, specially in gaming


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by entrana*
> i doubt it can kill nvidia, specially in gaming



+1000000000000000000000000


----------



## iceVamp (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey...am plannin on gettin myself a new card..somewher around 10000...hows the geforce 9600GT compared to the 8800GT(any idea bout the 8800`s price??)??

plus should i wait sometime b4 the new geforce series comes out cuz that could reduce the 9600 prices??

finally  my system specs are P4 2.66 GHZ,3 GB ddr2 ram,500 watt supply...equipped with a 9600 gt...can this syetem run crysis or assasins creed??


----------



## spikygv (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what 500W supply do u have ? 8800GT is better and worth the price difference. . get evga 8800GT 512mb. but i suggest u to wait for radeon 4850 .. its smoking 9800GTX many a times. if its priced in india below 15k , its best buy .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dont get me wrong but ATi will always be priced veryyyy high cuz they have a lot o air inside their a$$. 8800GT 512MB will be a killer buy for ur budget.


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i doubt any radeon can beat nvidia. go for nvidia trust meget 8800gt its better than 9600gt. theyre both the new architecture of the 9 series strangely


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The Radeon HD 4850 and 4870 have already kicked nVidia's ass. Check out the reviews on www.anandtech.com and www.tomshardware.com. It won't be long before they are launched in India. You'd be foolish to even consider anything else.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm.....thank u for ur kind suggestion  But NVIDIA is also releasing new cards that will be better VFM. i myself m NVIDIA fanboy so will stick to it till my last breath


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What do you get out of being an nVidia fanboy? They are out to extract every last rupee from you just like any other company.

How can you trust a company that only last week was selling the 9800GTX for $300 and as soon as it got it's ass kicked by the 4850 decreased the price to $200?

Don't kid yourself, nVidia doesn't have any new cards coming out except the GTX260 and GTX280 and they certainly can't be considered VFM.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ya bro u r right


----------



## iceVamp (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the price of the radeon hd 4850 and 4870 in india???


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by drvarunmehta*What do you get out of being an nVidia fanboy? They are out to extract every last rupee from you just like any other company.
> 
> How can you trust a company that only last week was selling the 9800GTX for $300 and as soon as it got it's ass kicked by the 4850 decreased the price to $200?
> 
> Don't kid yourself, nVidia doesn't have any new cards coming out except the GTX260 and GTX280 and they certainly can't be considered VFM.



oh no i m enlightened  u like AMD/ATi then stick with it let me do what i want. sorry this is not meant for bashing


----------



## spikygv (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



drvarunmehta said:


> What do you get out of being an nVidia fanboy? They are out to extract every last rupee from you just like any other company.
> 
> How can you trust a company that only last week was selling the 9800GTX for $300 and as soon as it got it's ass kicked by the 4850 decreased the price to $200?
> 
> Don't kid yourself, nVidia doesn't have any new cards coming out except the GTX260 and GTX280 and they certainly can't be considered VFM.



i agree with u. .but brothers of GTX280 and GTX260 which if released i think will offer gr8 VFM. but right now radeon 4850 rocks and we indians arent gaining from the situation .. ati is overpriced here , so it depends on the price of radeon 4850 here. if priced around 14k or just above 8800GT , its a fantastic VFM card.


----------



## entrana (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well its still up to the buyer personally ill suggest nvidia but go ahead experiment with ati


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its nt alwayz getin high end crds. U need to synchronize it with ya cpu. A 88gt on 2.5ghz proccy wil nt run at its ful potential.


----------



## iceVamp (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is the price of the 8800GT expected to come down anytime soon?


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iceVamp said:


> is the price of the 8800GT expected to come down anytime soon?



Just now came down..
check 
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

they are offering evga 8800gt Knock-Out edition for just 10800rs..


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have heard 4850 will cost 11000+tax in india from sapphire


----------



## spikygv (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ fantastic news. . .good card to replace the 8800GT at that price point.


----------



## technocool (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can I get a 8800gt card below Rs. 10000 yet?


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^not yet. And possibly not for another 1-2 months..


----------



## utsav (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Am on a tight budget. 8600gt 512 mb or 8600gt 256 . Is it worth to spend 1k more for faster memory 256mb version


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You have to just wait. Once ATI 4850 and 4870 comes out, there will be lot of price drops. Better not hurry.


----------



## entrana (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



utsav said:


> Am on a tight budget. 8600gt 512 mb or 8600gt 256 . Is it worth to spend 1k more for faster memory 256mb version


not worth


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



technocool said:


> Can I get a 8800gt card below Rs. 10000 yet?


Recently I Visited Mumbai And I Have Brought XFX 8800 GT - 256 MB @ 9.6k


----------



## spikygv (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 256mb bottlenecks the 8800GT. i dont think 8800GT comes with ddr2 .. the 8800GT 512mb gddr3 is most commonly availabe. 

better wait for radeon 4850 / 4870 to come to india


----------



## pratik03 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4850 available at techshop.in for Pre-Order


----------



## spikygv (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cool . radeon 4850 at 12k is much better than the 8800GT around the same price. .


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4850 is available in India shores now....but i dont think they will be available in all cities bcoz of these dammed lorry strike. Estimated Price 11K + Vat.


----------



## Dishant (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello guys,
my xfx 8600gt crad is showing as "Standard VGA graphics adapter" in Device Manager. i mean i can not install it's drivers bcoz it says no such hardware found.i can not run Aero also. Even in xp it's not working now.

the problem came after i installed my new WD 320 gb Hdd. but it's working absolutely fine.
the monitor is attached to the card.
pls help...

thanks in advance


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

w00t! Radeon 4850 FT! Whats the cost of 790FX mobos to use it with ?
And does Radeon 4850 have support for hybrid graphics in 780G ?


----------



## sonicspeed (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^sir, all ati gpu after 2-series support hybrid graphics.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sonicspeed said:


> ^sir, all ati gpu after 2-series support hybrid graphics.


I remember a statement that only lower end GPUs support Hybrid Graphics
And from what I recall, ATI Radeon 3650 was the highest end GPU supporting Hybrid Graphics in 3xxx series


----------



## utsav (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



entrana said:


> not worth



so which one is better ? Ati HD 2600 Pro 512mb or nvidia 8600gt 512 mb? . They both costs the same .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NVIDIA ftw !! ^^^^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



utsav said:


> so which one is better ? Ati HD 2600 Pro 512mb or nvidia 8600gt 512 mb? . They both costs the same .


They DONT cost the same. 2600 is 4k and 8600GT is 3k.
and I said the costs of the 256mb ones.
neither has any use for 512mb.
and 2600 was beaten easily by 8600GT.
but 3650 OWNS 8600GT, but its priced on the higher side at 5k.
Better get 9600GSO if you can spare 6k.
Or even better, wait for HD4650


----------



## utsav (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I can get 9600gso  but how fast it is compared to 8600gt . Btw are you sure 8600gt 256mb is just 3k  any source?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by utsav*
> I can get 9600gso  but how fast it is compared to 8600gt . Btw are you sure 8600gt 256mb is just 3k  any source?



yup, the Mercury one costs only 3k. 9600GSO is 40-50% faster on some tests then a 8600GT

cheerz !!!


----------



## beauty55 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much is the cost of 3650 and 3850 in india?


----------



## utsav (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Am getting 9600gso then . Which brand to go for? And will it need a high wattage psu . I currently have 450watt intex psu.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *by utsav[/B}
> Am getting 9600gso then . Which brand to go for? And will it need a high wattage psu . I currently have 450watt intex psu.*


*

Palit. and the PSU depends on ur other components !! i think it will be fine.




by beauty55
how much is the cost of 3650 and 3850 in india?
		
Click to expand...


3650 is around 9.9k and 3850 around 12-13k*


----------



## ashfame (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No one seems to help in my thread so I am asking here.

The following is my present configuration:

Processor : Core2Duo E4400 2.0Ghz
Motherboard : Intel DG965RY
RAM : 1 X 512 DDR2 @ 667Mhz
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 798MB plus

And I want to upgrade it with this :
I need a widescreen (preferably 22") (My choice : LG Model : L226WTQ, a graphics card (8800GT 512MB, i guess) and 2GB 800Mhz DDR2 RAM

Any bottleneck after upgradation?

I don't know if my motherboard supports pcie2.0 architecture but i want to know will 8800gt degrades in performance if its pcie1.0

I asked Kalpik and he says that none of the cards currently supports pcie2.0 so 8800gt will not degrade. Please help asap.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashfame said:


> No one seems to help in my thread so I am asking here.
> 
> The following is my present configuration:
> 
> ...


I doubt there will be any bottle necks, since the system would be *just* about balenced.

I recommend you wait for ATI Radeon HD4850 to hit India in a few weeks. Its much much better than the retro 8800GT.


----------



## ashfame (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I doubt there will be any bottle necks, since the system would be *just* about balenced.
> 
> I recommend you wait for ATI Radeon HD4850 to hit India in a few weeks. Its much much better than the retro 8800GT.



What is the deal with different variants available? I won't overclock it so it makes sense to buy a over clocked one. Can you please describe how one variant leads another and expected price? I am in Delhi.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashfame said:


> What is the deal with different variants available? I won't overclock it so it makes sense to buy a over clocked one. Can you please describe how one variant leads another and expected price? I am in Delhi.


what do you mean by "variant" ?


----------



## ashfame (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> what do you mean by "variant" ?



Like on itwares.com

Super clocked / Over Clocked / Knock Out


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI 8800GT OC
e-VGA 8800GT KO Edition 

these are the best available "variants"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashfame said:


> Like on itwares.com
> 
> Super clocked / Over Clocked / Knock Out


they are just names for differently clocked versions. what you should be REALLY worried about are the actual stats - the core speed, the memory speed, etc.


----------



## ashfame (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have decided to go with the 8800gt 512mb knock out

what about PSU? kitne watt ka?

and 22" inch screen will display HD content at a smaller size. Thats it. right?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ get cooler master extreme power 600W or corsair vx450W


----------



## ashfame (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ get cooler master extreme power 600W or corsair vx450W



do i really need that much ?

PSU calculator says 319W so I thnk 450W or 500W shd be enough.

What say?


----------



## shivg33k (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i am assembling a new PC, i have got most if the component except GPU & Mobo, since ATI has recently launches 4xxx series cards, i was thinking of buying ATI 4850 card (12.2K), is there any price cut scheduled for next week,i will also use the mobo for crossfire in future which mobo should i buy (for Intel E8400) budget 13K for GPU and 10k for mobo.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashfame said:


> do i really need that much ?
> 
> PSU calculator says 319W so I thnk 450W or 500W shd be enough.
> 
> What say?



yes. . but most psu's in the range of 500bucks offer very low efficiancy and due to capacitor aging psu efficiancy keeps dropping. 
i recommended cooler master 600W coz difference in price between 500W and 600W is low. even a CM 500W will do.
i stand by what i said earlier.


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a query on troubleshooting my graphics card. The thing is I recently got a Zebronics 8800GT and a Cooler Master Extreme 600w PSU. Whenever I start a graphics intensive game, sometimes the screen hangs at the main menu or when the game has loaded and the PC hangs up as well. This happens every once in a  while but I dont want it to happen because it doesnt seem to be normal stuff.
Please help me out if possible. I have the latest Nvidia drivers loaded and Iam using Windows XP Service Pack 2 with the following config:
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.2 Ghz
2x 1 GB Transcend DDR2RAM @ 800Mhz
Intel DG965RY Motherboard
Samsung Syncmaster 740NW LCD Widescreen

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashfame (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> but most psu's in the range of 500bucks



CoolerMaster  	RS-500-PCAR  	Extreme Power  500W  	Rs.2650  	
CoolerMaster 	RP-600-PCAR 	Extreme Power 600W 	Rs.3150

 Corsair  	 450W Power Supply (VX450W)  	Rs.3650



saiyaman said:


> I have a query on troubleshooting my graphics card. The thing is I recently got a Zebronics 8800GT and a Cooler Master Extreme 600w PSU. Whenever I start a graphics intensive game, sometimes the screen hangs at the main menu or when the game has loaded and the PC hangs up as well. This happens every once in a  while but I dont want it to happen because it doesnt seem to be normal stuff.
> Please help me out if possible. I have the latest Nvidia drivers loaded and Iam using Windows XP Service Pack 2 with the following config:
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.2 Ghz
> 2x 1 GB Transcend DDR2RAM @ 800Mhz
> ...



Offtopic:
I have a similar configuration as yours. Just 2.0Ghz C2D. I am upgrading to 8800gt so I wanted to know how much performance you can really see. Please note that I will be using 1680 * 1050 resolution.


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ saiyaman
   i suggest you to try without using UPS .give direct connection to socket.Let me know if it still hangs.


----------



## iceVamp (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey...do nvidia cards have any conflict with AMD processors...i mean do games run smoothly to the full potential of the card and the processor..and the comp doesnt hang irregulartly and stuff??


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iceVamp said:


> hey...do nvidia cards have any conflict with AMD processors...i mean do games run smoothly to the full potential of the card and the processor..and the comp doesnt hang irregulartly and stuff??




Only one answer ...

NO


----------



## afonofa (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm looking to buy an AGP graphics card. The dealer at a local hardware store said he has 7300GT 512Mb for Rs.3475/- I'm more inclined to buy a 512MB 7600GS. But I don't think its available in India.

*Which is the best agp card currently available in mumbai?*

I have a friend overseas who might be able to mail me the 512MB 7600GS for Rs.5000/- But I'm not sure whether I'll have to pay extra customs duty or other taxes if I have my friend mail the card to me. Anybody knows about this?

I'll be getting a new comp around diwali. But I want to play caesarIV right now and I don't want to wait for that 7600GS.

*Will the 512MB 7300GT be able to handle caesarIV?*

While searching I came across a post where somebody was wanting to sell an AGP 7600 with a warranty but I cant find that thread and I dont remember the date of that post anyway. It might have been sold by now but just incase it hasn't, reply here.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 5, 2008)

*Top Spin help*

Hi, I got a game called Top Spin...............The minimum required config being

wanted                                                                                                               
OS: Windows 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP
CPU: Intel 1GHz (or equivalent) or higher
RAM: 256MB or higher
HDD: 1.7GB free
CD-ROM/DVD-ROM Drive: 4x speed or higher
Video: Nvidia GeForce 3 (63MB) or ATI Radeon 8500 (63MB) or higher
Sound: DirectX9.0 compatible sound card
DirectX: DirectX9.0 required (included on the CD) or higher

i have
OS:Win XP Service Pack 3(courtesy our good friends at Digit)
CPU:Intel 1.8 Ghz dual core E2160
RAM:1 gb
HDD:80 gb
DVD drive: 52x
Video: Intel 82945G Express Family Chipset, 128 MB
Sound: DirectX9.0 compatible sound card
DirectX: DirectX9.0c

when i run the game it says:
YOUR GRAPHICS CARD DOES NOT SUPPRT VERTEX AND/OR PIXEL SHADER 1.1
PLEASE UPDATE YOUR DRIVERS.

the game is not running...............

now what is confusing is that i had the second version of the same game......Top Spin 2........... and that WORKED, but it kept crashing while i was playing it( you will find a thread bout that posted in the software section........plz help if u can). SO i got the 1st part of the game and that is not even 

starting........................THE IRONY OF THE THING.


P.S: Just for info Top Spin and Top Spin 2 are tennis games.


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ancientrites said:


> @ saiyaman
> i suggest you to try without using UPS .give direct connection to socket.Let me know if it still hangs.


 O oki. Will let you know when Ive tested it. And o ya I forgot to mention that when it hangs, theres some sort of colour corruption on the monitor.It shows up when it gets hanged. 
BTW whats the difference in this?


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the reason behind this could be your smps which is low in watts or it could be UPS which restricts maximum usage by smps.for safety sake you should have 550watts smps and 700watts ups


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ummmmmmmmmm.............. sorry for butting in but can nyone plz help me with my problem


----------



## andysmith45 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will my psu support XFX 8600GT Fatal1ty?

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150238

My psu is Powersafe 500W with 18A on the +12V rail (Single Rail).


----------



## spikygv (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yup. . it'll be fine.. .but dont buy it if it costs more than 5k. .for 6k u can get a much better 9600GSO which ur psu can run . .


----------



## amitjha (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello to all...
well this is my first post post at the digit forums and its question. I am more on software side of geekness so i dont understand all the hardware terminology. So i want you people to help me out. I recently played Call of duty 4 at my friends place and I became fan of the game at once. So I am planning to buy the game for myself but my PC doesn't has a GPU, and my motherboard is some 845 based chipset from Gigabyte(what the hell is chipset anyways ).
So am planning to upgrade my box and I even searched the net for options but that confused me a lot. I can't understand why asus is making motherboard using intel socket and what not, what's SLI, AGP based card and PCI based card and all such things which might interest you people.

So please tell me in a layman's term which brand which model of motherboard, Processor and GPU to buy given my budget of Rs.25000.

Please suggest a motherboard which has SATA support and atleast two PATA(well am not a complete dumb as u might have guessed) ports as I have 300gb pata hard disk and a DVD-writer which is also PATA based i think and i dont want to waste them, DDR2 RAM support, firewire and WI-FI support too.

As for processor I currently have a Pentium IV and I am also looking to change this though am not clear about diffrence in Pentium D, Core 2 Duo, dual core and all when there speed is less than my PIV(3.02ghz). So suggest a processor based on your experience.

And finally for Graphics Card, i dont have any knowledge or expectations except that it should have atleast 512 MB memory(as COD4 requires that much) and it should be able to play most games easily.

Also would a 500W PSU will be enough for all this or not.

Well I think it's become a long post for a tiny question but please bear with me and do suggest something which is understandable by me. Also if anyone of you could provide me some links where I can clear my concepts regarding all this I would be highly indebted.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*amitjha*

ok buddy for Rs.25,000

Abit IP35e motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
MSI 8800GT OC
and seeing ur mob's age i dont think u will have DDR2 !!! so better get 2GB DDR2 RAM!!



cheerzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ but that goes way above his budget.


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ancientrites said:


> the reason behind this could be your smps which is low in watts or it could be UPS which restricts maximum usage by smps.for safety sake you should have 550watts smps and 700watts ups


Erm well I have a Cooler Master Extreme 600W. About the UPS I need to find out.

And o yeah one more thing. I found out that if I restart my PC after it gets hanged, no problem shows up.


----------



## iceVamp (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey..hows the 9800 priced in india??


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



saiyaman said:


> Erm well I have a Cooler Master Extreme 600W. About the UPS I need to find out.
> 
> And o yeah one more thing. I found out that if I restart my PC after it gets hanged, no problem shows up.



ok forget about ups start the pc give direct connection to socket and let us know if it still hangs while playing high end games.if there is no problem then buy new ups with high watts.if the result is still same then that could be RAM problem other than that i dont know what could be other problem unless you do clean format.


----------



## fire (Jul 8, 2008)

*Suggest new graphics card...Urgent*

Hey guys...m having Intel D102GCC2 motherbaord n not at all satisfied with the onboard graphics...so finally decided to go 4 a graphics card...budget is 4-5k....
current config is Intel pentium-D( 3.4GHz), D102GCC2 motherboad with 1.5G of DDR2.
Monitor is 17" LCD of LG.

It would b nice if u pls suggest some gud graphics card with gud value for money...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> @*amitjha*
> 
> ok buddy for Rs.25,000
> 
> ...




dont go for msi 8800gt go msi hd4870 OC.. performs much better than 8800gt.. u could also go for only msi hd4870.. is will be slightly cheaper than the overclocked one


----------



## amitjha (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks Kpower for such a prompt reply...  I checked abit's site for IP35e and the product has been discontinued, also this board doesn't has Wi-Fi.. So please tell me about some motherboard having Wi-Fi as well as 2 IDE ports..

Also i have heard that nvidia is the best in graphics card then shouldn't I go for Nvidia than MSI.

And as night-rider says that this config is above my budget so could you please also mention the approx. prices in delhi of any suggestions you make.... 

Thanks a lot again guys for taking time to answer my questions....

BTW, do prices of mobo and graphics card differ greatly in dubai and india...  if yes then please tell me coz someone from family is going to dubai and if it costs cheap over there then i'll get it from there only... So please tell me about prices of these hardwares in dubai if anyone of you has idea.....


----------



## spikygv (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ MSI produces cards using the gpu made by nvidia.. .rite now , nvidia is the best but not VFM . ..i suggest u get radeon 4850 for 11k. . its much much better than the similarly priced nvidia 8800GT . 

prices of g-cards do differ a lot. . but getting from dubai causes some problems. .warranty will be a BIG problem in case u need it. .(many a times , u'll need it , so dont think its a very remote issue ). .


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all, 
         i want to buy geforce 8600gts, which one is the best model of this GPU.


     Board: Intel DG965RY
     processor: Intel Dual Core 3.4 Ghz.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ashutosh Malik said:


> Hi all,
> i want to buy geforce 8600gts, which one is the best model of this GPU.
> 
> 
> ...



better buy ati hd 4850... u'll have to increase ur budget .. or go for hd 3870.& hd3850..
I suggest palit,sapphire & MSI brands.. palit is cheapest


----------



## spikygv (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ radeon 3870 / 3850 both priced above 10k arent good enough. radeon 4850 all the way ..


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ radeon 3870 / 3850 both priced above 10k arent good enough. radeon 4850 all the way ..



But i want PCI Express x16 (1.0) card and my budget is 7000/-


----------



## spikygv (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

radeon 4850 will work fine in ur slot. . u can increase ur budget to 11k . its worth it.

i hope u have a good enough smps to run the card. . .7k , i dont think u have much of a choice. . if u can get radeon 3850 at 7k , its good..


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Plait 4850 a good buy ? No other brand is available in Bangalore. If anyone knows of any other brand available here or price of any make 4850 card please post.....


----------



## ashfame (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jayanth.M.P said:


> Is Plait 4850 a good buy ? No other brand is available in Bangalore. If anyone knows of any other brand available here or price of any make 4850 card please post.....



Its good. There is not much difference in brands, buy anyone that you can find cheap. I ordered for a Sapphire and the dealer gave me Palit anyway.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me how to find out if ur system supports an AGP or PCI card or something else( i am a complete novice in cards,don't know a thing and eager for knowledge)................Also what is the cheapest 128MB GFX card available(not a very rich guy u know)...................and, i have an onboard 128MB Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family, now if i install an external card will a game use both the card's graphics memory or will it use only 1................For e.g if a game requires a 256 MB card and i install a 128 MB card in addition to the onboard one stated above will the game use both the onboard and off-board card or will it use only one of them.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what u're talking about is called hybrid SLI .. both onboard+gfx card. . nope, it doesnt happen in 945 chipsets.. so if u put a discreet g-card , then onboard will be disabled. whats ur budget ? cheapest maybe geforce 6200 - 1.8k or something , but not worth it. u're onboard may perform better. whats ur budget ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 11, 2008)

*PCI based geforce 8 cards*

*www.legitreviews.com/news/4973/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jayanth.M.P said:


> Is Plait 4850 a good buy ? No other brand is available in Bangalore. If anyone knows of any other brand available here or price of any make 4850 card please post.....



Palit hd4850. yup its an awesome card... u can go for it.. it should cost u around 11k... ashfame just bought it on my recommendation (i guess )
Palit cards are good.. they are not bad.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

budget's around 5k
can u also explain the difference between a PCI and AGP card and how to identify which one  i should get


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one more question..... I want to install a aftermarket cooler for my 4850 (the one i buy) bcoz a lot of people say it runs really hot (80 C).So i want to install Thermalright VGA Cooler HR-03 plus i have 2 questions

1. Will it void my warranty ?
2. How long is the warranty for graphics cards by palit ?


----------



## forever (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit offers 3 year warranty on the HD4850. Installing a 3rd party cooler will not void your warranty. The only chance you have of having your warranty nulled is when you mess with the heatsink or the cooler fan on the GPU, modify it in anyway or cause any other damage to the GPU for which you bear responsibilty.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My system gets pretty heated up at times. I am thinking of buying a new GFX card. do u think i should install an additional cooling unit. if yes, what does it cost


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Post your HW config in details .
What type of cabinet do you have & with how many fans ? ( also post the fan positions )
What gfx card you're using now ?


----------



## aniket4562000 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Need Graphic Card*

I am looking for graphic card for my pc 
Plz suggest me a good graphic card along with its price.
My budget is upto 5k
My pc config is as 
Pentium Core2Duo E6600 2.4 Ghz@1066FSB
Intel DG965WH m/b
1GB DDR2@ 667Mhz RAM (Transcend)
19" TFT Flatron L1953S (LG)
250GB HDD Seagate

Plz suggest me a good graphic card...


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@top gear
Cabinet Shape is...................er....................rectagular. Two fans present, one for smps, one for processor. Am currently using an integrated 128MB intel 82945G Express Family Chipset for graphics


----------



## spikygv (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Need Graphic Card*



aniket4562000 said:


> I am looking for graphic card for my pc
> Plz suggest me a good graphic card along with its price.
> My budget is upto 5k
> My pc config is as
> ...




evga 8600GT - 5k


----------



## spindoc (Jul 12, 2008)

*best budget ATI card*

which would be the best budget ATI card comparable with a 8600Gt or 9600GSO?


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Need Graphic Card*



aniket4562000 said:


> I am looking for graphic card for my pc
> Plz suggest me a good graphic card along with its price.
> My budget is upto 5k
> My pc config is as
> ...


@ aniket4562000 

You Should Go For nVIDIA 9600GSO. But It Will Extend Your Buget By 1k.

Don't Go For XFX 8600GT. It Has Heating Problem


----------



## spikygv (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: best budget ATI card*



spindoc said:


> which would be the best budget ATI card comparable with a 8600Gt or 9600GSO?



radeon 3850 which has a absurd pricing of 11k. . get 9600GSO


----------



## vijayb (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lethalweaponforever said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find out if ur system supports an AGP or PCI card or something else( i am a complete novice in cards,don't know a thing and eager for knowledge)................Also what is the cheapest 128MB GFX card available(not a very rich guy u know)...................and, i have an onboard 128MB Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family, now if i install an external card will a game use both the card's graphics memory or will it use only 1................For e.g if a game requires a 256 MB card and i install a 128 MB card in addition to the onboard one stated above will the game use both the onboard and off-board card or will it use only one of them.


 
Stay away from cards, sharing with system memory. These cards just increase performance marginally.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jul 13, 2008)

I also want to buy a new graphics card...and as far as I know 9600gso is a pretty good card for mid range....but palit is the only brand I am hearing about this days....can anyone tell if 9600gso of other brand is available in india???

I am in kolkata and I want 2 buy a 9600gso Galaxy overclocked edition (AS IT CAN BE SOFT AND BIOSMODDED)...is the galaxy one available in kolkata???


----------



## constantine (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hows the palit 9600gso  786 mb sonic priced in india and where do i buy it from ?


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashfame said:


> Its good. There is not much difference in brands, buy anyone that you can find cheap. I ordered for a Sapphire and the dealer gave me Palit anyway.


Does the card heat up? What are the temperatures for ur card? At load and idle? I aslo want to buy this card and was thinking that is it good?


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lethalweaponforever said:


> @top gear
> Cabinet Shape is...................er....................rectagular. Two fans present, one for smps, one for processor. Am currently using an integrated 128MB intel 82945G Express Family Chipset for graphics



You don't have any case fan ( except the proc & smps fan ).
So if your cabby has provision for front & rear fan ( as most cabby do ) install as
required.

Your mobo is based on intel 945G chipset so it should have a pci-ex gfx slot. Check your mobo manual.
BTW which mobo do you have. Mention exact model & company name.
So you can install any pci-e gfx card. Look for cards Like 9600GSO, 8800GT or ATI 4850.

If you install a separate gfx card games will use the gfx cads memory instead of your onboard gfx memory which depends on your system ram.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhisek_bsws said:


> I also want to buy a new graphics card...and as far as I know 9600gso is a pretty good card for mid range....but palit is the only brand I am hearing about this days....can anyone tell if 9600gso of other brand is available in india???
> 
> I am in kolkata and I want 2 buy a 9600gso Galaxy overclocked edition (AS IT CAN BE SOFT AND BIOSMODDED)...is the galaxy one available in kolkata???



What about xfx and leadtek. Leadtek can be compared to the best and price is always reasonable. This is the card *www.leadtek.com/eng/3d_graphic/overview.asp?lineid=1&pronameid=422

Check with M.D. Computers. Donno about galaxy's availablity.


----------



## niranvv (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all,

*I'm looking for PCI (not PCI Express or AGP)Graphics Card which will cost around 3000RS. and it should be supporting the new games (like Race Driver GRID  )*

*Please find my system configuration below:*
CPU:Type                                          Intel Pentium 4, 1700 MHz (17 x 100)       
Motherboard Name:                                  Intel Ashland D845GLAD  (4 PCI, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)       
Motherboard Chipset:                                Intel Brookdale-G i845GL       
System Memory:                                      758 MB  (DDR SDRAM) 
Video Adapter:                                     Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller  (64 MB)       
3D Accelerator:                                    Intel Extreme Graphics


----------



## spikygv (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ time to get a new pc. .


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Dude upgrade time. U cannot expect to play GRID with this configuration even if u buy a better card. U need to purchase a whole new pc.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anyone knows a good shop in lammy with the latest cards like 9600gso except mahavir

anyone knows a good shop in lammy with the latest cards like 9600gso except mahavir


----------



## se7en_sg (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,

I want to go for 8800GT 512MB Alpha Dog (now Rs 9700 + VAT ) but need some advice whether my present PC will do it justice. 

My speces are in the signature line.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## spikygv (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^get the radeon 4850 .its way better than 8800GT .ur pc will be fine. psu is good enough.


----------



## se7en_sg (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^get the radeon 4850 .its way better than 8800GT .ur pc will be fine. psu is good enough.



HD 4850 is a very good option indeed, given its only 2K more.
But i don't think my mother-board is capable of handling 4850; in that case, 8800 is a safe bet.
Also, is nVidia nForce 430 (mobo-chipset) compatible with Ati cards??


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also, is nVidia nForce 430 (mobo-chipset) compatible with Ati cards??

it will work No problem with that but since its nvidia chipset stick with nvidia graphic card.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



se7en_sg said:


> HD 4850 is a very good option indeed, given its only 2K more.
> But i don't think my mother-board is capable of handling 4850; in that case, 8800 is a safe bet.
> Also, is nVidia nForce 430 (mobo-chipset) compatible with Ati cards??



nope. .chipset and g-card matching wont improve performance on ur board. there was an article in tomshardware maybe a year back proving this fact . ati cards run fine on nvidia chipset . the radeon 4850 will be about twice as fast as 8800GT for just 2k more. .dont worry about temps . there's a way u can increase fan speed in radeon 4850 to get decent temps on stock cooler ( ofcorse u may also buy a aftermarket cooler from thermalright for 2k ).

*forums.legitreviews.com/about16404.html

and dont worry about ur cpu bottlenecking the gpu .. u have a decent cpu. even on ur pc , the radeon 4850 will be MUCH faster than 8800GT. .get the radeon 4850


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How difference is there in performance while comparing 4850 vs 8800GT 

I think OC 8800GT will be good instead of Ati 4850


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> How difference is there in performance while comparing 4850 vs 8800GT
> 
> I think OC 8800GT will be good instead of Ati 4850



u must be jokin man!!!
hd 4850 is way better than even OC 8800gt



se7en_sg said:


> Also, is nVidia nForce 430 (mobo-chipset) compatible with Ati cards??



yes it is....  their is no problem in buying Ati cards


----------



## arjun_101 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning on getting a gigabyte 8800 gt GV-NX88T514HP. My motherboard is a msi p965 neo f. Will i have any compatibility issues with the graphics card and the mobo? Secondly i read that this graphics card has a dual slot fan(cooling). What exactly does this mean ?
Suggestions are welcome on the graphics card (preferably one with good cooling ). I am getting the card from singapore ,so availability shouldnt be problem.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ dude , read a few of the previous posts. .get the radeon 4850 and forget the 8800GT. . man , i'm getting sick of telling this many times. .maybe , we shud have a sticky for while which has the title that says "buy radeon 4850 . dont get 8800GT "

1. no compatibility issues.
2. dual slot means the cooler + card will take up 2 slots . not electrically but physically.
3. get radeon 4850 and a thermalright cooler if u need it. ( or zalman cooler from singapore )
4. if u're getting from singapore , make sure u can obtain warranty. ok , now i read this , in singapore 8800GT will be much cheaper .. so if ur budget is enough  , get radeon 4850. .if budget limits u , get the 8800GT. . in india , there's not a huge price difference . overall ,  i recommend buying in india itself . warranty is much easier to procure. and the extra penny u pay for radeon 4850 even if bought in singapore is worth it.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



se7en_sg said:


> Hi All,
> I want to go for 8800GT 512MB Alpha Dog (now Rs 9700 + VAT ) but need some advice whether my present PC will do it justice.



AFAIK ...Currently XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog costs 11.9k + VAT.
MSI one is around 10.5k .None is less than that.


----------



## se7en_sg (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> AFAIK ...Currently XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog costs 11.9k + VAT.
> MSI one is around 10.5k .None is less than that.



Nope, latest price drops came into effect earlier this week after the "ATI Onslaught".
As far as Kolkata is concerned, the XFX 8800 GT 512MB Alpha Dog is available here for 9500-9700 + VAT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTh85
read the anandtech and xbit labs review of 4850
 xbitlabs :
ATI Radeon HD 4850: Summary

Highs:

    * Excellent gaming performance
    * Outperforms Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX in high resolutions
    * Wide range of supported FSAA modes
    * Best edge detect CFAA quality in the industry
    * Excellent quality of anisotropic filtering
    * Impressive potential: 800 ALU, 40 texture processors and 16 render back ends
    * DirectX 10.1 and Shader Model 4.1 support
    * Fully-fledged hardware HD video decoding
    * High-quality HD video post-processing with scalability
    * Built-in 8-channel audio controller with HD support
    * Compact PCB and cooling system
    * Low noise
    * No compatibility issues
    * Sound over HDMI
    * Low price

Lows:

    * Relatively high power consumption
    * Cooling system works at the utmost of its potential
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdradeonhd4850preview_061908005229/17115.png
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/ati-radeon-hd4800-games_12.html#sect1



[quote from anandtech]
For starters, the Radeon HD 4850 looks to be the best buy at $199, even better than NVIDIA's price-dropped GeForce 9800 GTX. What's also unbelievable is that compared to the 4850, our beloved GeForce 8800 GT seems downright slow in a number of benchmarks - and the 8800 GT is only 8 months old. It's also very refreshing to see this sort of competitive pressure at such a reasonable price point, while it's fun to write about 1.4 billion transistor GPUs it's a dream come true to be able to write about this type of performance at under $200. 
*www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3338&p=7


bout the heating problem, guru3D found that the fan speed is locked at 30% even at high temps[some bug in bios] and they did some tricks[downloadable] and after increasing the fan speed to 70%, the temps wont go higher than 55c!!!!!!! otherwise it wud touch 90c at max load. Soon ATI wud release an updated bios to fix the problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> @KaranTh85
> read the anandtech and xbit labs review of 4850
> xbitlabs :
> ATI Radeon HD 4850: Summary
> ...



Hmmm looks Ati has done a lot of hardwork & homework also


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Do you remember Tortoise and hare race story?

nVidia relaxed a lot in the past couple of months and AMD did steady improvements to ATI's GPU lineup and the result is clear now


----------



## nvidia (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nice example
Now that they're ahead of nvidia, its no more slow and steady wins the race. ATi will have to keep up with whatever nvidia throws..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ dude , read a few of the previous posts. .get the radeon 4850 and forget the 8800GT. . man , i'm getting sick of telling this many times. .maybe , we shud have a sticky for while which has the title that says "buy radeon 4850 . dont get 8800GT "



Totally agree man.. even i have got sick of explaining this to people on various forums.
we live in the land of NVIDIOTS

ATi HD4850 >>>>>> 8800gt

P.S.- people please read previous posts & do a little bit of searching.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> we live in the land of NVIDIOTS



Thats true..
And you got some things wrong i think..
The *4850* >>>>> *8800GTX*
Correct me if i'm wrong but this is what i found in a review in AnandTech.
The only bad thing is that the 4850 consumes a li'l more power than the 8800GT. But that hardly matters compared to the huge performance difference..


----------



## giri1991 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have Intel D946GZIS Model Mother Board
My Processor is Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (Dual Core)
Number of CPU(s) One Physical Processor / 2 Cores / 2 Logical Processors / 64 bits
Has a PCI X16 Slot ...

What Series cards can be Supported in my PC ? and I have a budget of aroung 8000 RS so will i get ant worth card of 8 Series ?

P.S : I need some lil Power gaming atleast


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and the main drawback 0f 4850 being high temps will not be a big concern as guru3d found its some bug with fan speed, and will be soon fixed with a bios update.
so one less (-) for 4850


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Thats true..
> And you got some things wrong i think..
> The *4850* >>>>> *8800GTX*



i know that man.. i was just pointing out to people its much much better than 8800gt...which everyone seems to want to buy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the maximum temp any card can handle?

if 4850 consumes more power the it needs a high watt SMPS ? how much 500Watt will 
suffice ? 

Any any steps we can take to keep this card cool to make it last longer ?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^if u r referring max temp to the threshold temp. its different for each card, example 8600GT has a threshold of 110C beyond which it slows down .. 

usually 90C is the max that is considered OK.  . anything beyond 80C causes slight uneasiness and we try to increase fan speed or reduce OC. ofcourse , there are exceptions

500watt i expect is enough. if its a cooler master model , assuming 70% efficiancy , we get 350watt . 

*www.legitreviews.com/article/731/17/

this says radeon 4850 used 235 watt at peak .. so we're quite safe ..

toms say *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4850,1957-20.html

250watt peak , so again we're safe with a CM 500W psu even if offers 60% efficiancy ( we get 300watt ) .. 

as far as the temps are considered , do a bit of googling dude. 

*forums.legitreviews.com/about16404.html . here's one solution.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> What is the maximum temp any card can handle?



ATi .. cards.. can bear a max temp of 100C. ..
if u want to a cool card..  .. u could go for a non-refrence cooler..
buy a card.. which has a zalaman.. or some non-refrence cooler..
like Powercolor PCS,Sapphire Toxic, MSI Diamond editon


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giri1991 said:


> I have Intel D946GZIS Model Mother Board
> My Processor is Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (Dual Core)
> Number of CPU(s) One Physical Processor / 2 Cores / 2 Logical Processors / 64 bits
> Has a PCI X16 Slot ...
> ...


All PCI-e cards are supports your config.
I'd suggest you to buy the 4850. Although its priced at around 11.5k, its better than the 8800GTX. 
If you can't increase your budget, then wait for a price drop..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ dude , read a few of the previous posts. .get the radeon 4850 and forget the 8800GT. . man , i'm getting sick of telling this many times. .maybe , we shud have a sticky for while which has the title that says "buy radeon 4850 . dont get 8800GT "
> 
> 1. no compatibility issues.
> 2. dual slot means the cooler + card will take up 2 slots . not electrically but physically.
> ...




Dude are u paid to bash NVIDIA ?? It seems so ...... i dnt hav any problem with buying the ATi HD 4850 but ur bashing NVIDIA like ur paid to do it !!!


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Dude we are here to guide people. He is just making sure that people get the best for what they pay.
See some old posts in this thread and you'll find sagargv asking people to buy nvidia cards. Its about whats best, not anything else.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@kpower mania ,  i am not bashing nvidia ( although i agree the intial price of gtx260 and 280 says that nvidia deserves bashing ). 

between 8800GT and hd4850 which are closely priced , i'm merely pointing out that hd4850 is a better buy than 8800GT .. .agreed , i'm bashing the 8800GT for that price. . not nvidia.

it makes sense to buy 8800GT if its priced at 7-8k now considering the performance of hd4850.

if indeed nvidia was paying me for bashing , would i stick with the pathetic 8600GT ? if nvidia pays me to buy ( or offers freely ) i will definitely take a 8800GT.


@nvidia , thank you for ur support. i'm just offering my opinion to fellow digitians after reading reviews.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anybody tell does hd4850 has any kind of inbuilt physics processing unit (ppu).


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I don't think it has one.
@sagargv: No problem man..


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 18, 2008)

*best graphics card under rs 14000*

which is the best graphic card that is now availaible in india.
well how about the ati radeon hd 4850.please help me i need  aquick descision. to be precise im in bhubaneswar and where can i get that card. i can spend a max of rs 14000.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^For about 12k you can get the 4850.
Awesome VFM and beats every other card in that range.


----------



## giri1991 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz help ... is this that Radeon HD 4850 Card ??? 
Link 1


----------



## spikygv (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yup . thats the one.

@topgear , neither nvidia nor ati are making ppu's . nvidia is offering physics processing through the gpu. even amd's gpu's can do the same thing. . actually , there are drivers which do that though not official .

nvidia's drivers emulate a ppu. there was an article in toms which was telling abt the progress on physics on ati gpu's...


----------



## giri1991 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Great ... Ordered my BRO and Told abt that CARD could be getting it in 2 months


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re:  All Graphics Cards related queries here*

Look, What I've found :

*Palit Radeon HD4870 512MB Graphics Card Review
*
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...radeon-hd4870-512mb-graphics-card-review.html

iew.html

Read through all 22 pages coz it worth reading every page 

I guess price should be near Rs. 20000 as gecube is selling their HD4870 for Rs. 19500 ( from theitwares )




Davidboon said:


> which is the best graphic card that is now availaible in india.
> well how about the ati radeon hd 4850.please help me i need  aquick descision. to be precise im in bhubaneswar and where can i get that card. i can spend a max of rs 14000.



GeCube HD 4870 GC-HD487XTG5-E3 for Rs. 19500. Though it's more costly than 4850 but worths every bucks.
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Dude are u paid to bash NVIDIA ?? It seems so ...... i dnt hav any problem with buying the ATi HD 4850 but ur bashing NVIDIA like ur paid to do it !!!



hey .. hes not bashing nvidia... hes sayin the truth..
check his previous posts....

& why are u haveing a problem... are u a NVIDIOT/nvidia fanboy


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ ssk_the_gr8
   pls check the later posts sagargv has already explained him.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My System hangs very often and after the reboot a huge noise come and i think it comes from GFX card... What may be the problem..


----------



## spikygv (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ huge noise , probobly due to g-card fan which may be driver controlled . so before u boot into windows and the driver is operational , the fan is at full speed.. thus the niose . .frequent hangs ? what psu do u have ? what are the temps of ur card while gaming / running ati tool ?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 20, 2008)

*Please need some Info on seller*

Please could some body comment on the  site  *techshop.in *as I wish to purchase a HD 4850 ,any comments regarding the quality of service and components are welcome.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
the site is very snazzy.. but never used it... u should try & find out someone who has used it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Can anybody tell does hd4850 has any kind of inbuilt physics processing unit (ppu).


nvidia officially anounced that the geforce 8 series GPU onwards will be able to use the ageia physics after its updated with the specified drivers [but drivers hasnt been relesed that support all GPUs they boasted, but expect it soon]. Its actually a s/w based Physics, which is only enabled if it has a geforce 8/9/GTX 200 GPU.

ATI also support such physics processing,...yup, but not ageia, but havok. ATi too boasts that their card can work with havok pgysics [both havok I and II]. But it up to the game developers that which engine shud they use..

btw HD 4850 is now bout 9.7k
read here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=889565&postcount=3739


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But I've read on the legit review site that Nvidia 9800GTX+ have built in physics engine in it's gpu.



> btw HD 4850 is now bout 9.7k


WoW! Now that's really a great pricing.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they are just going to use the extra processing power on gpu's to do the physics processing and no gfx card has a ppu,could you link where you read about the 9800gtx+ having a physics engine,btw nvidia has already shown physics processing (only demo to show that gpu was much better soln than doing it on nehalem chip shown off by intel doing physics processing around a month back)and nvidia has bought Physx and are developing middleware that enbles physics processing and a guy at ngohq has hacked nvidia drivers to run the software on ati card and ironically nvidia is helping them.The guy linked to in two posts above has only ordered the HD 4850 and doesn't have it yet and if I go by my experience, computer and computer peripheral sellers in most cases don't have a clue of what they are selling , that guy is going to pay a little more than Rs9.7k.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all, I want to connect one more monitor with my PC and i think for tht i need one more DVI port... myt question is which video card or graphics card i shoud buy which can serve this purpose... the resolution i want is 1920X1200...

plz let me know the lowest possible budget and brand name also..

warm regards

chintan786


----------



## spikygv (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ if u want to play games at that resolution , get the 9800GX2. if not , any nvidia 8 series card will do. get a 8400GS - 2.5k 

offtopic :this maybe particularly helpful for u nvidia ( guy who has electric stove ) .

frying egg with 9800GX2. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDoOV0FFPvA


----------



## nvidia (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Omfg!
I bet my card can fry eggs better than that 
@chintan786: If you want to do some gaming rarely, then get the 8600GT atleast. Otherwise 8400GS should be good enuf.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> could you link where you read about the 9800gtx+ having a physics engine



Ok. Ok. I understood & I have read that legit review carefully again. 



> NVIDIA shrunk the die from 65nm to 55nm and increased the frequency of the core and shaders, while reducing the cost and *added driver support for PhysX*



Nvidia has only driver support for the physx ( but no hw support ) . Right ? 

Here is the Link :

*www.legitreviews.com/article/731/1/


----------



## nvidia (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah thats right.. Only software support. 
Btw, is the physx driver for 8600GT out?


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks to Sagarv and Nvidia... i hope u are recommending this keeping two monitors setup in mind... no i don't want to play game with tht... it is for Charting and trading purpose.

warm regards

chintan786


----------



## spikygv (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep , the 8400GS has 2 outputs ( two dvi or 1dvi + 1 analog ) . this will be more than enough. pick the card which has 2 dvi outputs. .


----------



## monkey (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just saw the debut prices of nVidia's latest offer on yantraonline.in:

POV GTX 260: Rs. 22,870/- all inclusive
POV GTX 280: Rs. 34,445/- all inclusive

I think 4870 is still a better deal.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the price update. I was not aware that Nvidia GTX260 was out 
But still they are way too much costly considering Ati 4850 & 4870.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> J
> 
> POV GTX 260: Rs. 22,870/- all inclusive
> POV GTX 280: Rs. 34,445/- all inclusive
> ...



Yes it should be ...(VFM)
4870 for 19k & GTX 280 for 34k .
Nearly 2X price difference.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^And the difference in performance is very less..


----------



## tango_cash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a graphic card. i need it for maya, digital fusion, after effect,photoshop.
i have to work on maya vfx i.e particles,dynamics(it needs hardware rendering)
my budget is Rs5000 

this is my present config.
Intel P4 2.8gz with H.T
915GAV Intel  orignal mobo
1.75gb of DDR1 ram (planning to buy another 1gb stick and replace it with my 256Mb stick)
250gb+320gb sata hdd.
1 Sony DVD writer
1 LG CD writer
Colorsit Power Supply 400w- >>> i have posted about this at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93744.

i am not planning on upgrading the whole system now.
and i know quadro is the way to go for applications like Maya but buying a quadro is  not an option unless one comes for upto Rs5000.

i have some questions-
1. i have been told that if i am unable to use a quadro then i should just use any low end graphic card because a gaming graphic card will not help in maya.so buying a higher end card does not make sense,some have also suggested me to go for the 7XXX series card as they cost only rs2000.how true is it?? and now i am not into gaming that much.(time hee nahi hai)

2.i have heard a lot about 8600gt on the forum.but don't know about the ATI cards in my budget.so pls give some ATI models also.and i have heard it is better to go for ATI models for Maya because it helps in some way.how true is it???

so pls suggest a gfx card for my purpose.also if anyone has idea how much 1gb DDR1 ram (prefrebly transcend)costs pls tell.
thank u.


----------



## visor619 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey GUys!!!!!! which one wil giv a better boost up?? geforce 8400M GS(256 mb) or 8400M GT(128 mb)???


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> @topgear
> Nvidia has only driver support for the physx ( but no hw support )


 Yeah right.


> @nvidia
> Btw, is the physx driver for 8600GT out?


Sorry to say but only GFX cards with G92 chips are going to get benefit of the physx support in drivers if and when such drivers  are released.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



visor619 said:


> Hey GUys!!!!!! which one wil giv a better boost up?? geforce 8400M GS(256 mb) or 8400M GT(128 mb)???


Either of them wont make any significant difference. If you plan on gaming, then dont buy them. Dont get anything cheaper than the 8600GT.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Geforce 9500GT launches on the 29th
> 
> 550MHz core/800MHz GDDR3
> 
> ...



so for the casual gamers at least there is going to be a better solution than the 8600 gt
just wondering whai will be the price of 9500 gt in India

SOURCE:*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8553&Itemid=1


----------



## nvidia (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> Sorry to say but only GFX cards with G92 chips are going to get benefit of the physx support in drivers if and when such drivers  are released.


I remember reading somewhere that they support the G80 chips too..


----------



## scotyard (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
i wanna buy a new PC.
which gfx card is better? 8800GT or HD 4850?
is heating still a problem for HD 4850?

also i have a PC with the following config:
Intel 946GZIS
Intel Dual Core 2.66
1.5GB RAM
what GFX card should i add to this PC so that its not an overkill(its power doesn;t go to waste)?

Thank You.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia 
*forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=266650
not definitive but still shows that there are dark clouds on the horizon for G80 chips .
@scotyard
you should definitely go with HD 4850 since it gives substantial benefit for it's price .Heat problems can fixed with a xml file edit,also a separate bios fix(look it up on forums at anandtech.com don't know about here) ,new drivers have been released and it also helps to have an extra fan or two to keep a better airflow in the cabinet.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhisek_bsws said:


> so for the casual gamers at least there is going to be a better solution than the 8600 gt
> just wondering whai will be the price of 9500 gt in India
> 
> SOURCE:*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8553&Itemid=1


i am interested to know this as well


----------



## c2tarun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

should i buy a 256mb ATI mobility radeon HD 3450 or 256 MB NVIDIA(R) GEFORCE(R) 8600M GT. i have to use them in a laptop of 3GB RAM and 2GHz core 2 duo processor.

please tell me the difference and which one is more trustworthy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



c2tarun said:


> should i buy a 256mb ATI mobility radeon HD 3450 or 256 MB NVIDIA(R) GEFORCE(R) 8600M GT. i have to use them in a laptop of 3GB RAM and 2GHz core 2 duo processor.
> 
> please tell me the difference and which one is more trustworthy



get ati hd 3450 .. cuz it runs cooler.. & recently nvidia has had packaging problems with 8 series of mobile gfx cards.. so better not risk buyin 8600gt


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



c2tarun said:


> should i buy a 256mb ATI mobility radeon HD 3450 or 256 MB NVIDIA(R) GEFORCE(R) 8600M GT. i have to use them in a laptop of 3GB RAM and 2GHz core 2 duo processor.
> 
> please tell me the difference and which one is more trustworthy



8600M is the chip that nvidia reported to have heating issues and they are thinking of recalling all the chipsets. So, you better go for HD3450.


----------



## c2tarun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks everybody
i'll go for ATI HD 3450


----------



## visor619 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi evry1
 the nvidia site is making me go nuts.. c the problem is that according to the nvidia site, a geforce 8400M GS shud be a 256mb card, n the GT version shud b a 512mb one.. but sum hp notebooks have a 128 mb 8400m gs card n vaio has a 128mb 8400m gt... really really confused as have to select between a 256mb GS n a 128mb GT card.. plz tel:
which one is bettr?? can it be possible that these cards, ie 8400m GS n 8400m GT come in lower types aso like 128mb?? n plz dont say that these cards suck n 8600m is better.. i know that fully well but hav to choose between these 2...

no suggestions yet????


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i d suggest not going for 8 series nvidia graphcs chip for laptops as .. they have been reported to have problems.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an evga 6800gs. I had once softmoded it to a quadro... nd later on had reversed the process too. 

I was using it as the 6800gs itself. Yesterday i just unlocked a pixelpipeline(cannot unlock vp as it gave artifacts.. ). I think i did something else..... chose the quadro option somewher....dont exactly remember how. It asked for reboot....i dint.....

Then today when i restarted..... it was acting as if no driver were installed..... so i uninstalled the 6800gs drivers and downloaded the quadro drivers.... but when i tried, it says that no compatible device is detected.. moreover, rivatuner doesnt detect the card. Ther is no option for nvstrap nd i cant hence undo watever it was that i did.... :

This is from the diagnostic report from rivatuner :

$ffffffffff Display adapter information
$ffffffffff ----------------------------------------------------------------
$0000000000 Description               : 
$0000000001 Vendor ID                 : 0000 (unknown)
$0000000002 Device ID                 : 0000
$0000000003 Location                  : bus 0, device 0, function 0
$0000000004 Bus type                  : AGP revision 3.0
$0000000005 AGP status                : enabled
$0000000006 AGP rate                  : 4x 8x supported, 8x selected
$0000000007 AGP SBA                   : hardwired, enabled
$0000000008 AGP FW                    : supported, disabled
$0000000009 Base address 0            : none
$000000000a Base address 1            : none
$000000000b Base address 2            : none
$000000000c Base address 3            : none
$000000000d Base address 4            : none
$000000000e Base address 5            : none




Please help guys..... i know i must have done something idiotic....... though i had done the process earlier, i should have referred properly bfore trying it again...... 

Like.... is ther any way to reset everything or something..... ????


----------



## spikygv (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i'm not sure . but i think re-flashing the BIOS of ur g-card may solve the problem.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnks for the suggestion man...... but i think i wanna keep that option as a last resort.......

any other suggestions ppl ?????

and btw... could someone actually tell me the process of flashing the card bios ?


----------



## visor619 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ ssk_the_gr8
ya, but all notebook companies aren't considerate enough to offer a wide range of gfx cards                                     like dell... other option available is a silly ati 2300 which is ages old n only direct x 9 compatible... the main question is, "a 256mb 8400m GS or a 128mb 8400m GT??" i know that a Gt is superior, but will the case b same if it is only a 128mb as compared to a 256mb card?????


----------



## spikygv (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@anilthomas26 , 

g-card BIOS flashing tutorials

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/126374-29-nvidia-bios-modification-flash-restore-guide

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/246611-29-guide-nvidia-bios-modification

there is a thread in this forum which teaches how to convert a 8600GT to a 8600GTS by a user called assassin. that will also show u how to flash the g-card BIOS.


----------



## Zishi (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello, members!
I have P4-HT(3.0GHz 2mb cach) and 1.25GB Of DDR Ram(400MHz). So which Graphic card best for me..............waiting for your reply..


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ur gfx card depends totally on your interface (PCI-E or AGP?), budget and intended use


----------



## Zishi (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PCI-E  budget=Rs 8000/-


----------



## rahuljin (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a p4 3ghz HT, d925 motherboard with PCI-E v1.0 slot and 2 gb DDR2 533mhz ram. can i use a HD4850 with this machine ??

i have a 6800gt now which is not able to play games at good fps.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 4850 will give a lot of improvement. but ur cpu will greatly be a bottleneck. i recommend a full upgrade.


@zishi , what psu do u have ? is 8k only for g-card or g-card+psu ?


----------



## rahuljin (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the reply ! so i will upgrade fully 2-3 months later so that its price may come down.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thats good.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagar

thnks man..... lemme try...

there aint anyother option right..... it was anyway something that i did through rivatuner..... so there aint any other option other than flashing the bios ??


----------



## govindeconn (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey ppl

umm i have this heating issue with my Radeon HD 4850,.... and the temp is hovering around 88.. when i play games  and 80 when i'm simply staring at the desktop,

can anybody suggest me a solution to this heating problem,(if there is anything which can keep cool pls specify it)

Waiting ^^


----------



## nvidia (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Try adding an additional fan near the PCI-e slot. It might cool down the card a little..
And 88 isn't all that hot.. It'll work fine..

My damn Electric Stove 8600GT ran up to *127*C


----------



## govindeconn (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no kiddin

k then wats the safe temp for my hd4850??

can i overclock it!!!!


----------



## spikygv (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ do a bit of googling dude. 

i had given a link in page 183 which has solution too. . here's the link again.

*forums.legitreviews.com/about16404.html

solution is found in guru3d forum also .. probably in other forums also. .


----------



## Zishi (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ 4850 will give a lot of improvement. but ur cpu will greatly be a bottleneck. i recommend a full upgrade.
> 
> 
> @zishi , what psu do u have ? is 8k only for g-card or g-card+psu ?


 
I have already PSU 500W, My budget only for G-card
what do you think about EN8600GT,


----------



## spikygv (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@zishi , what brand is ur psu ? amperage on 12 volt rail ? 

en8600GT is good if u can get it for 4k or 5k max. .not worth a penny more than that.

the best bet is radeon 4850 which is at 11k. if u cant increase budget / wait for prices to fall , then the desperate move would be to get 8800GT / 9600GT .

@anilthomas26 , sorry dude . i'm out of ideas .. ask a user called dominator . he seems to know more about soft modding. make a separate thread and hope that more experienced users will reply. 

@nvidia , 127C ????????? and ur card dint reduce clock speeds ? or pc shut down ? this makes me think that the temp reader maybe faulty and the temps are actually well within limits.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have one question...

if i upgrade my system with a good graphics card...lets say ati 4850
2GB RAM....
Decent C2D Processor...
Decent mobo...

my proccy & mobo is not very costly...so...will this config can bcome a mid-range
gaming machine....if so...


OR wats the priority u have 2 give 2 build a config 4 mid-range...atleast

Here is my priority:

1 ---> Good GCard such as Ati HD4850 
2 ---> Processor any Core2Duo
3 ---> Cheap Mobo which supports the above card...pci-e 2.0
4----> 2GB RAM 

is this correct


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I have one question...
> 
> if i upgrade my system with a good graphics card...lets say ati 4850
> 2GB RAM....
> ...



Not at all..I think cheap mobos doesnt support pci 2.0... . So it couldnt be  a midrange gaming machine for anyway..U must go for a good mobo which atleast cost above 7k..or more to build a mid range gaming PC


----------



## nvidia (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @nvidia , 127C ????????? and ur card dint reduce clock speeds ? or pc shut down ? this makes me think that the temp reader maybe faulty and the temps are actually well within limits.


Yep.. Not joking.. It didn't reduce the clock speeds, instead i lowered it to 540Mhz(Core) and the temperature went down by a small margin.. And comp didn't shut down, no warning messages nothing. I checked it with RivaTuner. Ill try ATi tool and tell you what temperatures i get..


----------



## simantasarani (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello friends.

I have a problem regarding warranty of XFX 6800 GS.

I have bought XFX 6800 GS card from Kolkata ( savera marketing agency pvt ltd, date-28/06/2006) ( 3 years warrenty in India from Rashi)

Now my card is not working so I went to Rashi peripherals pvt ltd for warranty.
But they are saying that 6800 Gs card is out of production and I should take 8400 Gs(512 MB) as a replacement.

Now according to me 8400Gs card is much inferior to 6800 Gs, but they are not giving me any other choice.

I have no idea what should I do ? 

PLEASE PLEASE HELP.

THANK YOU.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then just go for 8400GS????? U left with no choice... ...


----------



## spikygv (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia , that will be interesting. .. try using a thermometer if u have a non-clinical one.

@simantasarani ,  no fair.  6800GT is almost same performing as 8600GT. . so 6800GS should atleast be worth 8500GT ..


----------



## nvidia (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv: You know any other app to test the temp?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

all apps i've tried report the same temp ( perhaps small time difference in reporting ). . everest , speedfan , nvtemplogger.


----------



## forever (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I have one question...
> 
> if i upgrade my system with a good graphics card...lets say ati 4850
> 2GB RAM....
> ...



I would advise you to go for the ati4850 and save some bucks on the processor and mobo. Go for an E7200 C2D, and as far as a board supporting pci 2.0 is concerned, i heard a pci 16x is more than sufficient to accomodate that card. I would suggest you this board.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

First of all i dont want 2 overclock...so any mobo which supports pci-e 16x wud suffice...



forever said:


> I would advise you to go for the ati4850 and save some bucks on the processor and mobo. Go for an E7200 C2D, and as far as a board supporting pci 2.0 is concerned, i heard a pci 16x is more than sufficient to accomodate that card. I would suggest you this board.



 whats the price of  *GIGABYTE GA-EP31-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P31 ATX Intel Motherboard* 
​Guys Suggest me some best brands(mobo) which comes under 3-4k  

instead of E7200C2D  i wud go 4 E8200C2D which Rs900 costly than the former dats OK 4 me...


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> First of all i dont want 2 overclock...so any mobo which supports pci-e 16x wud suffice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dunno abt d 'GIGABYTE GA-EP31-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P31 ATX Intel Motherboard' u r talking abt,but came across a similar one *Gigabyte GA-P31-S3G Motherboard*----@Rs.3999+VAT.

Other choices-
1.MSI P35 NEO-COMBO-F with Intel P35 chipset 1333 FSB--@Rs.5675...only PCiE v1.0 
*www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P35_Neo_Combo-F&class=mb

2.MSI P45 Neo -F with Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB ---@Rs.6500..PCiE v2.0
*asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zotac Has launched 9500GT in india !
DDR3 Version costs Rs 4999/-
DDR2 Version costs Rs 4600/-

and factory overclocked AMP edition costs Rs 5750/-

Now its interesting to see how much price drop happens in 8600gt series in the market !!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^good price. it's gonna replace the 8600GT now


----------



## forever (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> First of all i dont want 2 overclock...so any mobo which supports pci-e 16x wud suffice...
> 
> whats the price of  *GIGABYTE GA-EP31-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P31 ATX Intel Motherboard*



3400 excluding shipping. clicky


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



forever said:


> 3400 excluding shipping. clicky


phew...n number of brands  which 2 chose....well myself using a Gigabyte mobo
for 4.5 years no problem till now 

neway will the above mobo has pci-e 2.0 & does it compete with other brands in the same category


----------



## spikygv (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*translate.google.com/translate?u=*vga.zol.com.cn/86/862815.html&langpair=zh|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8


looks like 9500GT is much better than 8600GT at 5k .. finally , we have a card to replace 8600GT at 5k price point which peforms slightly better.


----------



## forever (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> phew...n number of brands  which 2 chose....well myself using a Gigabyte mobo
> for 4.5 years no problem till now
> 
> neway will the above mobo has pci-e 2.0 & does it compete with other brands in the same category



Nope it doesn't support a pci-e 2.0. i can vouch for the reliabilty of this board as i upgraded recently and am using this along with an e8400 and an ati 4850. 

For a pci 2.0 you could go for GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3L or MSI P43/P45 Neo-F.

ATI 4870x2 early reviews


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



forever said:


> Nope it doesn't support a pci-e 2.0. i can vouch for the reliabilty of this board as i upgraded recently and am using this along with an e8400 and an ati 4850.
> 
> For a pci 2.0 you could go for GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3L or MSI P43/P45 Neo-F.
> 
> ATI 4870x2 early reviews



But 4850 is pci-e 2.0 then will this GCard works @ its full speed on ur board 

Btw how much was the total spending in both...by u


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tell me gfx card that fall under my budget...My budget is <=5k


----------



## spikygv (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 

dude , read a few posts above. .. 9500GT if u can get it. .otherwise 8600GT.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^
> 
> dude , read a few posts above. .. 9500GT if u can get it. .otherwise 8600GT.



8600GT or 9500GT....Which one to go? And If 9500GT then which brand.. And i want to know 9500GT is enough to play GTA IV PC Version(if it announced)..... ...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go for evga/msi/asus/gigabyte/palit 9500GT.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> go for evga/msi/asus/gigabyte/palit 9500GT.



I need one card..tell me which one is best among those brands????


----------



## forever (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> I need one card..tell me which one is best among those brands????



The cheapest one


----------



## spikygv (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i thought only zotac released 9500GT in india. .


----------



## nvidia (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv: Whats the price?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sidewinder said:


> Zotac Has launched 9500GT in india !
> DDR3 Version costs Rs 4999/-
> DDR2 Version costs Rs 4600/-
> 
> ...



dont know about availability,


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am asking this because I do not know.
Is there any good mobo which comes with onboard graphic card like 8600GT or any similar or better nVidia or Ati graphic card.

what are the specs of graphic card on Abit IP35-E


----------



## spikygv (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope , no mobo has onboard 8600. . u can get radeon 3400 or something like that in onboard graphics solutions which perform on par with geforce 8400GS. . but if its for gaming , its not good enough.

abit ip35e has a pcie 1.1 x16 slot which u can use to add any pcie graphics card. 8600GT , radeon 4850(yes , pcie 2.0 is backward compatible) etc..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> (yes , pcie 2.0 is backward compatible) etc..



But will it run @ full speed on dat mobo...


----------



## nvidia (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> But will it run @ full speed on dat mobo...


No.. About half the bw of PCI2.0 is available on PCI-e1.1.
It wont run at full speed. But tests have shown that PCI2.0 with double the bw wont really double the performance. But its does make some difference.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you wont loose more than 5% performance running radeon 4850 on pcie 1.1 . . regarding performance loss , well , the test is not very accurate. .most tests are done using the same card on intel p35 ( pcie 1.1 ) and on intel x48 ( pcie 2.0 ).. the increase in performance , i feel , is more due to the better x48 chipset than pcie 2.0 .. .this argument is further supported by the fact that radeon 2900XT which is based on pcie 1.1 performed slightly better in pcie 2.0( intel x38 chipset ) . furthermore , i hardly think its worth paying some much more extra for just pcie 2.0 ..if there are other good features , better performance in other aspects , then the mobo supporting pcie 2.0 becomes a better choice.. i wudnt buy a mobo paying extra money just because it supports pcie 2.0 . .


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is nvdia 9500 a goo buy at this time


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yep. There is no problem with single card.

X38 for example, runs two crossfired cards in X16 mode (both of them)

but P35 runs them in X8 mode which decreases the crossfire performance a lot.

but taking into account that X38 mobos cost 15k or more.

i would prefer 4870 X2 over crossfire on pcie1.1


----------



## nvidia (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv +1
And btw, i changed the position of the fans in my cabinet and ran ATi tool. The temperature didn't go above 110C.
But its still too high.. Do you have XFX number? They've changed their number.


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> nope , no mobo has onboard 8600. . u can get radeon 3400 or something like that in onboard graphics solutions which perform on par with geforce 8400GS. . but if its for gaming , its not good enough.
> 
> abit ip35e has a pcie 1.1 x16 slot which u can use to add any pcie graphics card. 8600GT , radeon 4850(yes , pcie 2.0 is backward compatible) etc..



thanks buddy, I do not need mobo for hardcore gaming, but good movie watching, the onboard x3100 is not good enough.
What mobo you suggest and what is the graphic memory. The one with ati raedon card.

Secondly as per my experience. if you have vista. 8400GS and most of the old DDR2 graphic card will have hardtime loading vista graphics. So, if you wanna go for Vista you really need 256MB DDR3 8600 or anything better.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia , sorry mate. . i gave the card to my vendor from whom i purchased the card...so i have made no contact with rashi/ xfx.

@acewin , are u sure that 8400GS has problem with vista ? my onbard radeon x200 could run aero easily . .so i thought that 8400GS should have no problem. .

whats ur config ? which movie cant u run ?

there is little point in buying a mobo purely for the sake of onboard graphics.i think u should opt for a discreet card. .


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv, actually I have doubt, that is why I am asking. and that is why I asked for a mobo with good onboard graphic card.

I do not have experince of any external GPUs, I have seen mostly performance of x3100, and that too on laptops, the refresh rate is not that good. with 2GB RAM and 2GHz proccy.
Its good to hear that 8400GS performs well for vista
I need a decen mobo+GPU config as I am thinking of getting a assembling a computer, mostly used for watching movies and general work.

I play age of empire 3 on my laptop which has x3100, cannot play naval maps, it just hangs like hell T7100(1.8GHz proccy) + Windows XP Pro + 2GB DDR2 RAM, my laptop model is Compaq 6510b


----------



## spikygv (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ with 8400GS , less taxing games like AOE 3 will run easily without problems.. intel gma x3000 drivers were quite buggy.i can assure u that u wont have any such issues with 8400GS ? 

what do u mean refresh rate is not good in ur laptop ? thats hardly connected to a g-card.. a lcd screen at 60hz should be more than enough.

if u want to watch HD movies. then u'll need a good C2D proccy.. otherwise , any processor of the current day will do. have a look in the sticky thread " basic guide to purchase a system ".


----------



## acewin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv, I have checked the sticky purchasing guide.
I wanna spend low on GPU less than 3K, would 8400GS be better or Ati 2400 Pro be better Sapphire Radeon™ HD 2400 PRO (256MB Dedicated)

I see Palit 8400GS 512MB DDR2 PCI priced at 2400 in theitwares.
I wanna keep this low, if I increase my amount I would go for Palit 384 MB DDR3 9600
or the HD3850 desibond is suggesting. I have some time in building up my system.

So I am trying to collect the info.
In meanwhile I will try contacting HP customer Care.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@acewin, for casual gaming, 780G should be more than enough. And you don't have to isntall a GPU for that chipset. It is very strong directX 10 chipset.

Don't go for 8400GS or 2400PRO. Both suck.

Decent entry level GPU is the 8600GT for 3.5k (evga/palit)

next one will be 2600XT for some 5k or 9500GT for 5.5k (9500gt being the winner here)

next comes 3850 for 6k (beats 9500GT)

And the king of sub10k is HD4850


----------



## spikygv (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1

and watever cpu u buy , the onboard 780G has radeon 3200 graphics which will decode H.264 . . so u'll have no problems running HD movies too. .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> my onbard radeon x200 could run aero easily .




really, u have x200 chipset on inteld101 mobo


----------



## spikygv (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yeah .. check the intel website if u want . .the southbridge is SB 540 or something i suppose. .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ yeah .. check the intel website if u want . .the southbridge is SB 540 or something i suppose. .



dats good..cud u post some links or tell me which r the intel's  mobos with nvidia chipset
in them.. .


----------



## spikygv (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d101ggc/index.htm

AFAIK , there are no intel mobo's based on nvidia chipset.


----------



## acewin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

desi but still you did not gave me exact make or anything, I will try to do a random check though in SP road. what about 780G, can you recommed any mobo for intel proccy based on 780G chipset


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H

Ger rev. 1.1 of this board. rev.1 has heatsink issues for the chipset. Gigabyte releases rev1.1 with bigger heatsink. 

Have a nice weekend!! 

should cost less than 5k now.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv: If you get hold of their number then please send a PM.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Guru3D Review On Galaxy 9500GT*

Another one 
*en.expreview.com/2008/05/06/review-nvidia-geforce-9500gt/


----------



## nvidia (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm.. Its better than the 8600GTS. But if nVidia sells it for more than 7k, then it will have very little VFM


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

frnz..i am all for an ati hd4850.....
but cant decide on the model....gecube or sapphire....
down here in kolkata....tirupati guyz say dat gecube model wil b available in the next wk on shelves @ Rs.11500+ tax....GC-HD485PG3-E3--- *www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat_pid=243&prod_cat_id=244&prod_id=382926
whereas the aditya infotech mandarins insist dat supply of sapphire cards will regularize by the 2nd wk of august 2008....@Rs.15000+tax!!!!!!  ---- *www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=244&grp=3

i hv come across n specifically interested in the sapphire toxic hd4850 edition with slight overclock n more importantly zalman cooling.....*www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=247&grp=3

hw different are gecube n sapphire....???

wat should i do....plz comment


----------



## acewin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H is a mobo for AMD proccy right, isnt there something like this for intel proccies
and still I am waiting for which company HD3850 are we getting in 6K.

Besides I checked in SP road, got info about Sapphire HD3850 priced at 9K+

Is this MSI really a 8600GT 512MB DDR3 NX8600GT-T2D512EZ/D3

 Price in Lynx-India  is given 4200
any idea of this GPU how good it is.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

desibond 





> And the king of sub10k is HD4850


Can you point to where to get such a deal.

As an aside,the graphic card pricing in our country is outrageous.Check out this card and it's pricing(*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-2-gb-gddr3-review/).


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I think its suppose to be cheaper than that outside India. Cuz here itself you can get the card for about 10k(250$)


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> frnz..i am all for an ati hd4850.....
> but cant decide on the model....gecube or sapphire....
> down here in kolkata....tirupati guyz say dat gecube model wil b available in the next wk on shelves @ Rs.11500+ tax....
> whereas the aditya infotech mandarins insist dat supply of sapphire cards will regularize by the 2nd wk of august 2008....@Rs.15000+tax!!!!!!
> ...



If your going to go for a card based on the reference design then the brand name doesn't matter all that much. Go for the cheaper one and/or the one that comes with a better warranty.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

even Gecube now has an overclock edition of the 4850....
GC-ZHD485PG3-E3--- 
*www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat_pid=243&prod_cat_id=244&prod_id=383202 ---unsureabt the price tho

now am even more confused


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its upto you, if you can wait for them to hit the local markets and willing to shell out the extra bucks, non-reference cards are definitely a better buy


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherjee:'forever' is right non reference cards are a better choice since they come with better cooling solutions but as far as OC is considered most of the card can be OC'ed to same degree keeping cooling scaled with OC of course.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

frnz..sumwhere i saw a post giving links to a site(with pics) for radeon 4850 fan tweak....it was right here in digit forums>hardware toubleshooting...but i jus cant remember the thread....searches yielded blank results.....it wasnt guru3d forums....sumthing else...if anybody can plz help me.....


----------



## forever (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=2751569&postcount=8


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

where can i get the best price for ati raedon hd 4850, some people here are saying that one can get in 10k but i found no shop in chennai which is selling it right now ? is it wise to buy from theitwares or techshop.in ...where its about 12k ? please guide me people i want to buy this card by this month end.

i would prefer gecube over palit because of very good cooler of gecube


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Geforce 9500 GT, 9800 GT and 9800 GTX+ released

*evga 9500GT : $69.99*

Stream processors: 32
Core clock: 550 MHz
Shader clock: 1400 MHz
Memory clock: 1000 MHz
Memory bus width: 128 bits

*Gigabyte model with 1600MHz memory clock is priced at $89.99*


*9800GT Reference card : $149.99
9800GTX+ reference card: $199*

looks like nvidia is back into the game but at a cost. This will cut down their  profits. But pride is more important 

But I still prefer HD4850 over 9800GT and 9800GTX+ due to it's amazing overclocking abilities and I am pretty sure AMD will reduce the price of this card.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

When this card 9500GT came in2 picture....

will this card beat 8600GT...but not 9600GT i guess 


if the price drop is there in both 4850 & 9800GT then which wud be a best buy ?


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check the 9500GT review on Guru3d.com. It beats 8600GTS. But not 9600GT.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ KaranTh85
4850 will be best buy than 9800GT or GTX.
But I think 9800GTX+ is better than 4850 ( personal choice  )

Also X500 series card is always low performer than x600 series like 8600GT better than 8500GT


----------



## nvidia (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Its just a li'l better than the 4850. But it will surely cost a lot more than the 4850.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^Its just a li'l better than the 4850. But it will surely cost a lot more than the 4850.



yup...but .. overclocking the radeon.. it will beat the nvidia


----------



## nvidia (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^4850 has some heating issues i think.


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^4850 has some heating issues i think.


 
I think the 4850 heating issue seems to be resolved. Via a BIOS update..or a tweak in the back end file for CCC.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

naah not really.. msi r4850 easily reaches 700 mhz..


----------



## great_dindi (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,
i m currently using geforce 6200se pci express
wanna upgrade
budget is 5k
so suggest me something
( current card is 128mb so obviosly i wanna go for 512 and higher )
i referred the thread but prices keep changing so guide me with a good card and its latest price.
I live in Mumbai


----------



## nvidia (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Extend your budget by 1k and get the 9600GSO for about 6k

@asigh: Yeah.. My bad.. Its a BIOS problem and can be fixed.


----------



## great_dindi (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Firstly thanks for the quick reply
i would like to know the details of 9600gso along with some user experience before going for it.
there r 3 models
9600GSO Sonic 768MB  										
										‧9600GSO Sonic 384MB  										
										‧9600GSO 768MB  										
which one is for 6k ??
guyz u can suggest some other cards too
5000+ 1000 is not a problem

i even want to upgrade to 4gb ram
currently using 1gb ddr2 sd ram 533 mhz
kindly tell me some good companies and their prices

i got it 9600gso is 768mb

wat bout 8400 ?? 8500 ?? 8600 ??

i saw pics of 9600gso and i dont think so my monitor plug will go in it 
i hav a vga monitor

ohhhhhh man i m totally confused
guyz suppose u r given 5000 rs wat will u go for ??
some say dont go for xfx
som say dont go for palit
i was using my card since last 3 yrs and i an still use it. It has no prob at all
but i wanna play high end game at ease

So What will you buy For Rs.5000-Rs.6000 (512mb minimum )


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



great_dindi said:


> Firstly thanks for the quick reply
> i would like to know the details of 9600gso along with some user experience before going for it.
> there r 3 models
> 9600GSO Sonic 768MB
> ...



for 6000 bucks palit 9600 gso is the best....n if u gonna go wid 5000 rs...den go wid 9500gt 512mb gddr3, I think only zotac 9500 is available in India at this moment


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for Palit 9600GSO 384MB DDR3. it's around Rs. 6500.
Stay away from 8400  8500  8600.
For Rams Go for 2*1GB ddr2 800 MHz.
There is no problem in getting connected your old monitor to 9600gso coz almost all gfx card comes with DVI to VGA adapter this days.
BTW, What mobo & proc do you have ?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@great_dindi: Forget 8600/8500/8400. They are of no use. You wont be able to play any recent games at decent settings..


----------



## iorhld (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my computer HP pavilion media center came with a ATI radeon xpress 200 integrated graphix card.i want to know whether it is 32,64 or 128 bit.also please tell it's technical specs.how does it compare with other high end cards available in the market.is xpress 200 a budget card or a performance card?


----------



## govindeconn (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> where can i get the best price for ati raedon hd 4850, some people here are saying that one can get in 10k but i found no shop in chennai which is selling it right now ? is it wise to buy from theitwares or techshop.in ...where its about 12k ? please guide me people i want to buy this card by this month end.
> 
> i would prefer gecube over palit because of very good cooler of gecube


 

Well dude u can get radeon hd4850 from lotus computers in ritchie street!... i bought mine there though u get only palit and i'm using it by using the fan tweak and its cool now!!!,i bought it for 11.5k!, *www.lotuscomputers.in/ u can see this site for contact details! u wont get anything more ^^


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought a new 7600GS as i low with my budget....(I just now bought a PS2..So running outta money)..for 1250rs i got the Zebronics7600GS.. This card doesnt have a TV out...   IS there sumother way i connect it to my TV... If so then plz help me....


----------



## great_dindi (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
i hav the following
Intel Pentium 4 Processor 524 with hyper threading technology
3.06 ghz

My ques currently 2 * 512 ram are there of 533mhz
wat is that mhz for ??
will my pc support any ddr2 ram or just 533mhz ??
will 4gb ddr2 ram run on xp media center ??

Thanks for ur replies 
i will go for 9600gso 384mb
or 9500 zotac 512 mb 

can any one tell me that there is 1500 rs difference in both yet the cheaper one 9500 has 512 mb whereas 9600 gso has only 384 mb
y so ??

Actually i saw pictures of 9600gso and i dont think that my monitor plug will go in it 
Currently using 6200se turboforce


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



great_dindi said:


> My ques currently 2 * 512 ram are there of 533mhz
> wat is that mhz for ??



dats ur RAM frequency...



great_dindi said:


> will my pc support any ddr2 ram or just 533mhz ??


those above RAM r itself DDR2...i guess 



great_dindi said:


> will 4gb ddr2 ram run on xp media center ??



if the OS is 64bit...



great_dindi said:


> can any one tell me that there is 1500 rs difference in both yet the cheaper one 9500 has 512 mb whereas 9600 gso has only 384 mb
> y so ??



because 9600 is better than 9500....dats y...

more RAM doesnt matter..its only useful 4 higher resolutions....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a: 
P4 3.0 GHz HT
Intel 915 original Motherboard
1*512MB DDR 333MHz(to 400MHz)
XFX 6200TC 64MB DDR

I wish to upgrade my RAM to 1 GB and get a new graphics card. Which card would give the best price-performance ratio for a budget of 2.5k max. Also I want to know whether my mobo supports PCie x16 cards.
Also, do you think a second hand 6800GT is better than a 7600GT?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> I have a:
> P4 3.0 GHz HT
> Intel 915 original Motherboard
> 1*512MB DDR 333MHz(to 400MHz)
> ...



If ur XFX6200TC is PCIe...(I think so)... And plz change the whole rig


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> If ur XFX6200TC is PCIe...(I think so)... And plz change the whole rig




I can't, that's y 'm askin for the best upgrade that will last well for a year or so. Then I'll upgrade after that.


And my XFX is AGP 8x


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> I can't, that's y 'm askin for the best upgrade that will last well for a year or so. Then I'll upgrade after that.
> 
> 
> And my XFX is AGP 8x



If so then go for 7600GT.. I dont think it last for a year although many resource hungry applications and games already strike the market..
But a best bet for u..



rajkumar_pb said:


> I bought a new 7600GS as i low with my budget....(I just now bought a PS2..So running outta money)..for 1250rs i got the Zebronics7600GS.. This card doesnt have a TV out...   IS there sumother way i connect it to my TV... If so then plz help me....



No answer..
Why...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



great_dindi said:


> @topgear
> i hav the following
> Intel Pentium 4 Processor 524 with hyper threading technology
> 3.06 ghz
> ...



dnt worry abt ur monitor coz the pics u saw most prolly depicted the DVI ports and almost every new cards come with a connector which u can plug into the card and then plug ur monitor's cable into it...... its called a DVI to VGA connector so dnt worry be happy


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc config is asunder....
psu=cm extreme powr 500w

i cant decide on 4850/4870?
can my system handle the 4870?
plz clear my doubts


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^i think it will cut it ...... but at the edge ...... better get the 4850 if ur sticking with the same PSU .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



govindeconn said:


> Well dude u can get radeon hd4850 from lotus computers in ritchie street!... i bought mine there though u get only palit and i'm using it by using the fan tweak and its cool now!!!,i bought it for 11.5k!, *www.lotuscomputers.in/ u can see this site for contact details! u wont get anything more ^^



thanks for replying me and thanks for telling me the price also i will settle down for palit...too ..no probs with me. by the way what PSU u are using ? and how much dose it get heated up ?without fan tweak ?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Frnz...
I am really confused...
I seemed to have decided on a Radeon 4850 as my next buy....11.5-12k is THE sweet spot.

But the following post shocked me: *priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2115 !!
ZOTAC 9800GTX+ -  Rs.14300/-.....I am sure it will be available at lesser rates locally.

I am not an nvidia fanboy....still at this price...9800GTX+...with physx support...cuda support....I just cant seem to decide on which of the two to buy card.N mind u i hav a 500wt supply...tho the online wattage calculators say i'm in the green with the both of them....

Plz help me....

For that matter...i'll be upgrading from a lowly 8600gt....and soon i'll be buying a dell se198wfp tft lcd...

help....


----------



## forever (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a 4850.. period. And 500W is more than enough to run it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Frnz...
> I am really confused...
> I seemed to have decided on a Radeon 4850 as my next buy....11.5-12k is THE sweet spot.
> 
> ...


For the same price you also get HD4870, which beats 9800GTX+ by a small margin, but is more overclockable thanks to *GDDR5* memory. Why don't you get THAT one instead ? And Radeon HD4850 actually costs a little under 10K (inclusive of taxes). Not 12K as you think it does. So it can't compete with 9800GTX+. But yes, it almost beats 9800GTX. And this 14300 for 9800GTX+ is not including taxes, beware of that.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

500W psu will be enough for either of teh cards. .i presume its a CM or corsair.

if u can get the 9800GTX+ at 12k , its pretty good and tempting.its not far behind the 4850 , beating it in many places. .added support for physx . although unofficial support is there for 4850 also. . i doubt whether CUDA would matter.

at 12k , i think i would prefer the 9800GTX+ . the max price i would be willing to pay for it is 12.5k or at the most 13k if its a preOCed card. nothing more than that. . .


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> 500W psu will be enough for either of teh cards. .i presume its a CM or corsair.
> 
> if u can get the 9800GTX+ at 12k , its pretty good and tempting.its not far behind the 4850 , beating it in many places. .added support for physx . although unofficial support is there for 4850 also. . i doubt whether CUDA would matter.
> 
> at 12k , i think i would prefer the 9800GTX+ . the max price i would be willing to pay for it is 12.5k or at the most 13k if its a preOCed card. nothing more than that. . .



Its a Coolermaster extreme powr 500w.
now this article: *www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2327347,00.asp has added to my problems.....
is physx support important for games?i will be spending money....i want to do it wisely 
n i hv seen sumwhere that PhotoShop cs4.0 will be supporting cuda?


----------



## govindeconn (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> thanks for replying me and thanks for telling me the price also i will settle down for palit...too ..no probs with me. by the way what PSU u are using ? and how much dose it get heated up ?without fan tweak ?



umm without fan tweak its 80c... but with the tweak (keeping fanspped @ 44) i get 60c ,i use coolermaster 500w psu it cost me 2k... and btw refer to this month's digit review of graphics cards!!... they said 4850 even with ac @ 22c has a temp of 80c, well u cant blame them,but fan tweak works perfect


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherji ,  not a great article for indian prices. the temp probs of 4850 is apparently solved.. 

1. ati drivers are getting better and better. and u cannot deny that crossfire scales better than SLI right now.
2. physx support is not something worth paying more for a less performing card. it does give a boost in games like unreal tournament ..but not so much that u have to pay 2-3k more for it.
3. dono much abt photoshop . . if cuda is something u want , then get the 9800GTX+ . .

i dont think u can get 9800GTX+ for 13k. do find out. . if u can , get it as u are interested in CUDA. but paying 15k or more for a slightly less performing card , in my opinion aint worth it. .


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @mukherji ,  not a great article for indian prices. the temp probs of 4850 is apparently solved..
> 
> 1. ati drivers are getting better and better. and u cannot deny that crossfire scales better than SLI right now.
> 2. physx support is not something worth paying more for a less performing card. it does give a boost in games like unreal tournament ..but not so much that u have to pay 2-3k more for it.
> ...



well,i'll be calling up tirupati and rashi today....
and i found this : *www.engadget.com/2008/08/07/nvidia-uncorking-physx-support-for-geforce-cards-on-august-12th/

wat say?


----------



## govindeconn (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Its a Coolermaster extreme powr 500w.
> now this article: *www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2327347,00.asp has added to my problems.....
> is physx support important for games?i will be spending money....i want to do it wisely
> n i hv seen sumwhere that PhotoShop cs4.0 will be supporting cuda?



well... if u want the most out of every paisa u spend, go for 4850, .... and even more if u have crossfire go for 2x4850 ..... 

and all the more the digit review of graphics cards say both ati,nvidia have even better cards ready at their stable ,so.. buyin a 4850 under 10k makes sense! as u can add one more anytime u want and get twice the performance at low price!!

its ur call!!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



govindeconn said:


> well... if u want the most out of every paisa u spend, go for 4850, .... and even more if u have crossfire go for 2x4850 .....
> 
> and all the more the digit review of graphics cards say both ati,nvidia have even better cards ready at their stable ,so.. buyin a 4850 under 10k makes sense! as u can add one more anytime u want and get twice the performance at low price!!
> 
> its ur call!!



yaar..watever...i will never buy 2 cards....2*power consumption,2*space,2*HEAT,2*NOISE.
I will buy a single card...thats why i am so sceptical....


----------



## govindeconn (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> yaar..watever...i will never buy 2 cards....2*power consumption,2*space,2*HEAT,2*NOISE.
> I will buy a single card...thats why i am so sceptical....


 u get 2*performance... 
neways good luck with ur shopping (pls post which card u bought)

later


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherjee , it was expected that nvidia will offer physx for geforce 8 , 9 series too .. drivers were suppose to come in july . . .but its hitting on aug 12. it doesnt make a big deal to ur purchase.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> yaar..watever...i will never buy 2 cards....2*power consumption,2*space,2*HEAT,2*NOISE.
> I will buy a single card...thats why i am so sceptical....



wait for HD4870 X2 with two graphics processors on one graphics card


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am soon going to buy a Geforce 9800 GTX + card from XFX !
I am confused if my Zebronics 400 W psu would be sufficient to run it or not.
Also tell me if there is any card with better performance than 9800 GTX + in the same price band.
My conf. for PSU analysis :
- Intl C2D 6750 2.66 GHz
- Intl DG33FB mothbd
- 1GB X 2 Dual Channel 667 MHz RAM
- A Seagate 160 GB SATA HDD
- LiteOn 20 X DvD Writer 

Plz. reply as soon as possible ....
Thanks !


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ zeb 400W wont be enough . get corsair vx450w or hx620W ( more future proof ).

same price band ? well , hd 4850 offers competition and wins by a small margin .. but it is also cheaper than 9800GTX+ ( internationally also ).


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				[rApToR];910899 said:
			
		

> I am soon going to buy a Geforce 9800 GTX + card from XFX !
> I am confused if my Zebronics 400 W psu would be sufficient to run it or not.
> Also tell me if there is any card with better performance than 9800 GTX + in the same price band.
> My conf. for PSU analysis :
> ...



well get a CoolerMaster 600W or Corsair HX620W and ur set


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about heating issues among 9800 GTX+ and HD 4850 .............. which one is cooler ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9800GTX+ ftw wen it cums to running cooler ....... ATi has some BIOS problem bcoz of which it runs very hot


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any idea of prices oh the psu's u have suggested !
It would be helpful .


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CM600W -- around 4-5k

Corsair HX620W - 6-6.5k

this is APPROX.


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nd Corsair vx450w


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a hd4850. I applied the fan hotfix and my card runs at 50 degrees idle. At extreme load it goes upto 65 degrees. If the weather is cool the card idles at 48 degrees.

Note: I don't have an AC so u will get lower temps if u have an AC


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

VX450W - around 3.8-4.5k


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

corsair vx450w will be more than enough for that 4850. This PSU can even handle a 4870. No need for wasting money on CM600W or Corsair HX620W. VX450w retails at Rs.3250/-


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thx Guys ! 
Now it'll be easier for me to decide !


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

[thanks Shloeb for the exact price]

so, to sum it up, VX420 and 9800GTX+ ftw  

happy gaming


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This is wat i found:
1. *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244
2. *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=118&products_id=2384

now what?

discounting CUDA(i dunno how much use it is), is an Nvidia 9800GTX+ for PhysX support really worth buying?
wat does PhysX offer that the HD48x0 and Ati cant?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



govindeconn said:


> umm without fan tweak its 80c... but with the tweak (keeping fanspped @ 44) i get 60c ,i use coolermaster 500w psu it cost me 2k... and btw refer to this month's digit review of graphics cards!!... they said 4850 even with ac @ 22c has a temp of 80c, well u cant blame them,but fan tweak works perfect



thanks again for replying i will buy the card within few days but i need to upgrade my psu too ..u say coolermaster 500W cost u 2k ? whereas wherever i have asked they say its 2.6k.and i don't know about digit review but as far as it works fine i have no problem with heat.

but as u say and as many people have said that fan tweak works,its fine with me.also somewhere i have read that bios update also fixes the heating problem ..have u tried updating the bios?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherji , physX offers some performance benefit in unreal tournament 3. . not a great thing and it has been proved that it is possible on amd cards also. . if CUDA is something u want , get the 9800GTX+.. .its pricing is fantastic. . 

*xtreview.com/addcomment-id-5631-view-9800GTX+-vs-HD-4850.html
*www.legitreviews.com/article/731/17/

between the two , whichever u buy , u wont be going wrong. .their gaming performance is neck to neck .. 

amd offers dx10.1 and AA through shaders which will prove more advantageous in future.
nvidia offers cuda and physX officailly. .and no temp probs at all . .better OCing ability.

i dont think any games that seriously use dx10.1 to a large extent will come anytime soon. .and if u're really interested in CUDA. take the 9800GTX+. .

i think that settles it. . .my vote for the 9800GTX+ in ur case. ..but not worth a penny more than 13k.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @mukherji , physX offers some performance benefit in unreal tournament 3. . not a great thing and it has been proved that it is possible on amd cards also. . if CUDA is something u want , get the 9800GTX+.. .its pricing is fantastic. .
> 
> *xtreview.com/addcomment-id-5631-view-9800GTX+-vs-HD-4850.html
> *www.legitreviews.com/article/731/17/
> ...



hmmmmm..dats it then...i use windows xp.....is physx available on win xp?
actually the situation is sooo confusing....i jus cant seem to make up my mind!
the question is simple...do i want physx+cuda or not? the answer is 'dont know'!
pathetic situation  

9800gtx+ nd hd4850 are sooo neck to neck !! 8)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> This is wat i found:
> 1. *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244
> 2. *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=118&products_id=2384
> 
> ...




as u have said already u don't want to have two cards, then why bother for PhysX card ? as sagargv rightly pointed out the difference in performance with a physX card is not much.its basically required if u want to have real life physics in games,that is if a ball falls down from a height it bounces back and then its bouncing height dies down due to various factors like air drag,gravity,friction...etc.

a physX card will cost about 8k more (thats my guess cos its prices in uk is about 100 pounds) ...so with that amount + 3k more u can have hd4850 in crossfire or 9800 GTX+ in SLI which will give u more performance.personally i think PhysX will be a hit only if card maufacter put its chip on graphics card itself or makes the architecture itself to do what PhysX does.with the number of transistors on a single chip goes on rocketing.i don't think it will take time.but for now by all means in my opinion physx is not worth buying for a conscious buyer.

now coming to CUDA if u are not a professional photographer u will not need it atleast for few more years. 

but photoshop CS4 will also support GPGPU technology on ati cards.
read here - *www.dvhardware.net/article27411.html

GPGPU technology is similar to CUDA for ATI cards u would like to read this -

"In November 2006 Nvidia launched CUDA, a SDK and API that allows a programmer to use the C programming language to code algorithms for execution on Geforce 8 series GPUs. AMD offers a similar SDK for their ATI-based GPUs and that SDK and technology is called CTM (Close to Metal), designed to compete directly with Nvidia's CUDA. CTM provides a thin hardware interface[clarify]. AMD has also announced the AMD Stream Processor product line (combining a CPU and a GPU technology on one chip. Compared, for example, to traditional floating point accelerators such as the 64-bit CSX600 boards from ClearSpeed that is used in today's supercomputers, current top-end GPUs from Nvidia and AMD emphasize single-precision (32-bit) computation; double-precision (64-bit) computation executes much slower."

link - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPGPU

even though CS4.0 will be supporting CUDA right now,but i m sure they can't neglect ATI with this as they are software providers,if they stick to a particular hardware.it  will only cost them harm.because i will buy ATI cards if they are good.if photoshop doesn't give support for ATI,i will use CS3.0 which is way enough for any professional digital artists need.

in short neither CUDA or Physx will not give any substantial edge in playing games.but as the two cards almost cost the same ..its ur choice.but i will prefer hd4850 for its shear performance.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherjee , not sure about physX for xp . just like purevideoHD , even if its only for vista now , in a month or two drivers will support physX in xp too.  .

like i already said , with either cards , u wont be going wrong. 

if u are still finding it hard to decide , make a poll and request every1 to quote the reason why they made that choice.then u may get different views and others ideas.

@imgame2 , hd4850 (unOCed) does NOT beat 9800GTX+ in gaming performance all the time. sometime , it wins , sometimes looses depending on the game. all in all , 9800GTX+ wins by a very small margin and is better OCable than 4850 and has no temp probs which need to be solved. .


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> as u have said already u don't want to have two cards, then why bother for PhysX card ? as sagargv rightly pointed out the difference in performance with a physX card is not much.its basically required if u want to have real life physics in games,that is if a ball falls down from a height it bounces back and then its bouncing height dies down due to various factors like air drag,gravity,friction...etc.
> 
> a physX card will cost about 8k more (thats my guess cos its prices in uk is about 100 pounds) ...so with that amount + 3k more u can have hd4850 in crossfire or 9800 GTX+ in SLI which will give u more performance.personally i think PhysX will be a hit only if card maufacter put its chip on graphics card itself or makes the architecture itself to do what PhysX does.with the number of transistors on a single chip goes on rocketing.i don't think it will take time.but for now by all means in my opinion physx is not worth buying for a conscious buyer.
> 
> ...



very well said abt the PhysX card, in simple words, it sux  coming onto gfx card... if u want to choose frm this two then i wud put my money on 9800GTX+ coz its better in performance, no temp. or BIOS problem and as its frm NVIDIA, it means sheer OCability  and another reason is im a NVIDIA fanboy but that dznt justify my recommandation


get 9800GTX+


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ati is more overclockable thanks to GDDR5 

and ATI has CTM - close to Metal(headGautham). So I like it better


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @mukherjee , not sure about physX for xp . just like purevideoHD , even if its only for vista now , in a month or two drivers will support physX in xp too.  .
> 
> like i already said , with either cards , u wont be going wrong.
> 
> ...



yes i do agree that 9800GTX+ has an edge over hd 4850 and definately 9800 GTX+ is much better OCable. and with nvidia card one will hardly face any problem with hardware compatibility or driver issues so i guess @ mukherjee for 12.3 k at lynx u might get it below 12k locally and thats the right choice for u when u like CUDA and Physx support.


----------



## forever (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> very well said abt the PhysX card, in simple words, it sux  coming onto gfx card... if u want to choose frm this two then i wud put my money on 9800GTX+ coz its better in performance, no temp. or BIOS problem and as its frm NVIDIA, it means sheer OCability  and another reason is im a NVIDIA fanboy but that dznt justify my recommandation
> 
> 
> get 9800GTX+



What is this BIOS problem you speak of?
Also, if its just a BIOS problem (which can be rectified easily) is it worthwhile to dump the whole line of products based on just a small glitch??


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KpowerMania ,i'm not sure i understand what u said. . we're not talking about a discreet physX card .. its the drivers nvidia uses to emulate a PPU..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^i dnt knw if its easy to overcome but by NO MEANS its very serious .... the ATi HD4850 is the most selling gfx ATM ..... so its not somethign over which we will dump the whole series  pls. someone who knws how to solve it, can help here


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but given the same price ( 11.9k for 4850 and 12.2k for 9800GTX+ ) , do we all agree that the 9800GTX+ is a better option ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ALWAYS .....im a NVIDIA fanboy and will stick with their products till my last breath and BTW 9800GTX+ is a better card here in this case


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm not a fanboy . i've used ati rage II , rage pro  , SiS 6326 , intel 915 , radeon x200 onboard and geforce 8600GT. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93505

i just saw this thread . . .looks like i'm eating my words. .at this price , forget the 9800GTX+ and get the hd4870. . 

@mukherji , slightly increase ur budget and get the hd4870. .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> i'm not a fanboy . i've used ati rage II , rage pro  , SiS 6326 , intel 915 , radeon x200 onboard and geforce 8600GT.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93505
> 
> ...



at that price i will buy 4870 myself ..i was planning to buy 4850 ....by the end of this month ..and i m sure by then picture will be quite clear


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> This is wat i found:
> 1. *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244
> 2. *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=118&products_id=2384
> 
> ...



id say u go for ati hd4870.. as it is much more future proof..
physx support is not worthwile according to me.. right now.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^+1
Don't buy nVidia cards just for PhysX support. They're not of much importance as of now in games and graphics cards can handle the physics processing in todays games quite efficiently.. Get the HD4870. It costs around 14k. Refer to this thread for more info on The RV770 GPUs


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lose ur sanity and get GTX280


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> lose ur sanity and get GTX280



ya right... & pay over the top.. like a fool!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^man its costing 42k .... :O:O u can get a gaming rig with that kinda money 

and 2 normal PCs


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

IMHO physx shouldn't be the deciding point for purchasing gfx cards because well look what happenned when a true dx10(i.e no port but a a solid pc exclusive)game CRYSIS came out,till date almost every card has problem playing it at full settings, so what happens when a true physics supporting game comes out and that may not happen for a while is that the story will be repeated.
And as far as other games and ports are considered they will always serve the majority of us out there with not so fancy physics capable cards.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nVidia owns PhsyX, but this doesn't means AMD has nothing related to PhysX. AMD will bring PhysX with HAVOC. There is no clear point what will bring it, either GPU or CPU accelerated. But they say that HAVOC is the widely used Physics engine. Besides there aren't much games which uses PhysX but game developers are creating games which uses PhysX.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

see this *www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-stream-processor-GPGPU,6072.html

wat next?


----------



## govindeconn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> thanks again for replying i will buy the card within few days but i need to upgrade my psu too ..u say coolermaster 500W cost u 2k ? whereas wherever i have asked they say its 2.6k.and i don't know about digit review but as far as it works fine i have no problem with heat.
> 
> but as u say and as many people have said that fan tweak works,its fine with me.also somewhere i have read that bios update also fixes the heating problem ..have u tried updating the bios?



BIOS???? hmmm ... the fan tweak did the trick!,so i din go any further! ... its the same store from where i got the psu!


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If I buy ATI HD4870 card , would Corsair VX450W do the job as a PSU ?
Also whats the latest price of HD4870 card if anyone knows plz. ?
Should I go for 4870 or 9800 GTX+ ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				[rApToR];912721 said:
			
		

> If I buy ATI HD4870 card , would Corsair VX450W do the job as a PSU ?
> Also whats the latest price of HD4870 card if anyone knows plz. ?
> Should I go for 4870 or 9800 GTX+ ?



HD4870..... it costs around 19k


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya if ur budget allows then get it BUT wait if ur gonna spend 19k on it, then get a GTX260 which is around 20k and performs better then ATI HD4870  u need a Corsair HX620W for any one u buy or a CM600W.I don't think that VX420W will cut it


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well I was about to buy Corsair TX750 W PSU and HD 4850 GPU but I thought that since the only game I'm seriously dying to play is GTA4 which is coming on 21st Nov, i should better wait 'cause my current GPu is able to run all the games at the res. of 1360x768 at decent settings so why should waste 25K ,which I saved, on such stuff which I plan to upgrade anyway next year. Let GTA4 come, if it poses a trouble for my surrent config then I'll buy a HD 4870 and moreover, it might have undergone a price cut.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I was about to buy Corsair TX750 W PSU and HD 4850 GPU but I thought that since the only game I'm seriously dying to play is GTA4 which is coming on 21st Nov, i should better wait 'cause my current GPu is able to run all the games at the res. of 1360x768 at decent settings so why should waste 25K ,which I saved, on such stuff which I plan to upgrade anyway next year. Let GTA4 come, if it poses a trouble for my surrent config then I'll buy a HD 4870 and moreover, it might have undergone a price cut.



+1, my p00r system can also run all the games comfortably at a res. of 1440x900 and if its not able to run Alan Wake, Far Cry 2 and Brother's in Arms : Hell's Highway plus STALKER: Clear Sky . I already hav GTA4 on X360 so not giving it much importance.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> HD4870..... it costs around 19k


You've got it all wrong man! it costs around 13k!! Refer to the official RV770 discussion thread.


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys should I go for 4850 instead of GF 9800 GTX+ ?
I want to play all the recent titles on almost full settings .
My config is :
Intel C2D 6750 2.66 GHz
Intel DG33FB mthbd
2 X 1GB dual channel 667 MHz RAM
400 W Zebronics plus PSU.


Also tell me if my PSU is sufficient to run it or I should go for Corsair VX450W .


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I recommand 9800GTX+


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> You've got it all wrong man! it costs around 13k!! Refer to the official RV770 discussion thread.


That's only from Shantanu's side & face it not everybody stays there or is will travel there.Elsewhere it's priced @19.5k or a bit lower than that.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> You've got it all wrong man! it costs around 13k!! Refer to the official RV770 discussion thread.



my vendor says 19k & most sites say so... give me a link.. where i can buy it for 13k i'll buy it today!


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am going for ATi HD 4850 + Corsair VX450W SMPS ! 
Would it be worth the deal to play GRID, Crysis, STALKER, etc.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> You've got it all wrong man! it costs around 13k!! Refer to the official RV770 discussion thread.



he has got it right man ....there is no shop so far i was able to find where it was for below 14k ...if u know a shop tell me ...i will be more than willing to buy it from there


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				[rApToR];913285 said:
			
		

> I am going for ATi HD 4850 + Corsair VX450W SMPS !
> Would it be worth the deal to play GRID, Crysis, STALKER, etc.


Why not.... it plays those games with all eyecandy turn on with high settings..
Dont worry for those outdated games......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				[rApToR];913285 said:
			
		

> I am going for ATi HD 4850 + Corsair VX450W SMPS !
> Would it be worth the deal to play GRID, Crysis, STALKER, etc.




yup it sure wil.. just go for it.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> my vendor says 19k & most sites say so... give me a link.. where i can buy it for 13k i'll buy it today!


Its available for that price in Dehradun i think.
The official RV770 Discussion Thread


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Its available for that price in Dehradun i think.
> The official RV770 Discussion Thread


no its not ....its only for one person not for public ....


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah.. Didn't know that before.. I hope it will cost around 16k, then it'll have good VFM..


----------



## rahuljin (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

has anyone checked this review ----

*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-2-gb-gddr3-review/


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Thanks for the link... Will check it out


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 512 MB ??
My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600GTS 512MB ??
> My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY



Better get a Mercury 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for 3k


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Better get a Mercury 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for 3k



Thanks. But what about 8600 GTS 512mb ???. I guess it is better than 8600gt ??? is in it ?


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get 9500 gt , it is way better than 8600 gts....the price of 9500 gt is below 5000...and gfx of zotac is already available in India and wait a week or 2 and you will gte it from other brands too


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500 gt is below 5000.  Is that true abhisek ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup it's true.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does it perform better than 8600 gts 512mb ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A Lot Better.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> A Lot Better.



Exact price of 9500 Gt 512mb ????


----------



## regenade (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

LOL I like the knoby (read nooby) comments of ppl here !

Most 9500GT selling in India below 5k is DDR2 flavour and there are certainly slower or same  as 8600GTS 512MB DDr3 ! If you are on budget best is to grab the 8600GT of Mercury for arnd 3k


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



regenade said:


> LOL I like the knoby (read nooby) comments of ppl here !
> 
> Most 9500GT selling in India below 5k is DDR2 flavour and there are certainly slower or same  as 8600GTS 512MB DDr3 ! If you are on budget best is to grab the 8600GT of Mercury for arnd 3k



Wow man, we all are nOObs  I hail to you, THE KING OF ALL OF US  

Thanks for acknowledging us that we are nOObs


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys ..
I have Zebronics 8600GT installed on ASUS M2NPV VM board. I was away from delhi since monday and when i came back today the System was showing Display probs like. 

Distorted Display at Boot Time motherboard LOGO..
Numerous Triangles at bios screen
4-5 groups of 5-6 blue vertical line at OS Choice Menu(Vista-XP) placed at regular intervels. 

My card doesnt have a VGA port and my LG 17" CRT (700E) doesnt have DVI input so i am using a DVI-VGA Adapter to connect them. When i connecte the CRT to the onboard VGA, its working fine. 

Is the Graphic card has come to its end ?? 
It was bought in May 2007 (it has a sticker with the month and year marked on it) and i dnt have any bills for it. Am I eligible for RMA if its indeed gone kaput? or cleaning it thoroughly and the placing it again,will do the trick ? (As there is lot of dust on it)

Plz help guys. 


Thnx.
Sachin


----------



## spikygv (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ looks like ur card is artifacting. does it happen in games / after u enter windows ? check the temps using riva tuner while running games if possible. .u may have to get it rma'd..


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anyone know about the performance difference between 9800 GT and HD 4850 ?
If any info. plz post !

Also, I am eager to know the price of "Palit HD4850 Sonic".


----------



## Rishu (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi... i hav 2 assemble a gaming pc.. under 30k... excluding monitor...
wat would be a gud option amd or intel..
i had been lokin for intel quad n amd quads but still a lot confused????
give all the components..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				[rApToR];917275 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about the performance difference between 9800 GT and HD 4850 ?
> If any info. plz post !



4850.. is better


----------



## rockfella (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4850 4870 pawns nvidia on higher resolution but the card runs hot. AT 100% fan speed the fan runs on 8000+ rpm!


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys.I'm saving up to buy some hardware on october from *Kolkata*.I'm really interested in the *XFX 9800gtx+*.Rashi released this card on *16th july* in India.Will it be available in kolkata by october? [650i mobo,no ATI] And do you guys know if the *XFX 8800GT XXX* (PV-T88P-YDD4) is available in Kolkata and where?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Instead get ATI HD4850 or HD4870. They are the current kings beating nVidia cards by wide margin.

eg: HD4850 easily beats 8800GT and performs neck-to-neck with 9800GTX in some games and it costs around 10k.

HD4870 easily beats 9800GTX+ and costs around 17k.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and a ati card will have no conflict with ur mobo. .u have to go4 nvidia only if u want SLI


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ Instead get ATI HD4850 or HD4870. They are the current kings beating nVidia cards by wide margin.
> 
> eg: HD4850 easily beats 8800GT and performs neck-to-neck with 9800GTX in some games and it costs around 10k.
> 
> HD4870 easily beats 9800GTX+ and costs around 17k.





9800 gtx+ is not the competition of hd4870 its the competition of hd4850 priced @ 11.8k,
hd4870 is competition of nvidia 260 gtx.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI HD4870 competes GTX260.

Get a HD4850 right now as it is the best VFM.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				[rApToR];917275 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about the performance difference between 9800 GT and HD 4850 ?
> If any info. plz post !
> 
> Also, I am eager to know the price of "Palit HD4850 Sonic".



hd4850 way better than 9800gt !

look at this review from tomshardware for more details 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4850,1957.html

beware the card tested here is an pre-overclocked version from asus clocked @ 680 MHz against base 625 MHz.i don't know how tomshardware people got it cos there is no overclocked version listed on asus website.

now palit hd4850 sonic is indeed pre-overclocked version @ 685 Mhz so u can safely assume it will also perform more or less the same. and palit hd4850 is priced @ 11k on lynx
here -

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2263

which makes it best buy in category( and in my personal opinion better buy than 9800 gtx + which is priced @ 11.8 k )

rest is upto u !


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+123456789 for 9800GTX+.

Opt. for NVIDIA whenever you can.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> +123456789 for 9800GTX+.
> 
> Opt. for NVIDIA whenever you can.



Always d nvidia fanboy,arent u,bro?  



KPower Mania said:


> ATI HD4870 competes GTX260.
> 
> Get a HD4850 right now as it is the best VFM.



yeah,u got that right!!! HOW?  



			
				[rApToR];917275 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about the performance difference between 9800 GT and HD 4850 ?
> If any info. plz post !
> 
> Also, I am eager to know the price of "Palit HD4850 Sonic".



get the palit hd4850 sonic yaar....awesome....do post ur experience with lynx if u go ahead with deal ....i m also thinking of buying the same card frm them! 8)


----------



## monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> . and palit hd4850 is priced @ 11k on lynx
> here -
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2263
> ...



Thats 11,095 + 4% tax + shipping. This will come to around 11.7k.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> +123456789 for 9800GTX+.
> 
> Opt. for NVIDIA whenever you can.


 
 ... nvidia fanboy... can i reson with u on ur gr8 advice


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I Am An Nvidia Fanboi.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> Thats 11,095 + 4% tax + shipping. This will come to around 11.7k.



as far as i think the prices are including VAT atleast for techshop.in its including of VAT so i guess its the same with lynx. shipping is just 81/- to my place which is chennai.

and even @ 11.7k its worth for me if u ask me cos it was choice between 9800gtx+(which will come to 12.3k) and hd4850 sonic(which will come to 11620/-)....so if i don't get it on my place will get from lynx.

at my place plain palit is for 11.2 k ...so its better deal for me anyway.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> as far as i think the prices are including VAT atleast for techshop.in its including of VAT so i guess its the same with lynx. shipping is just 81/- to my place which is chennai.
> 
> and even @ 11.7k its worth for me if u ask me cos it was choice between 9800gtx+ and hd4850 sonic ....so if i don't get it on my place will get from lynx.
> 
> at my place plain palit is for 11.2 k ...so its better deal for me anyway.



did u get any card? which one? plz post details plz....

i am looking forward to buy a card from lynx store....


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> did u get any card? which one? plz post details plz....
> 
> i am looking forward to buy a card from lynx store....



no i called them up last week and talked about shipping and stuff and availability of other cards,hence i came to know its 81/- shipping. i will be buying the card by the end of this month and i hope by then prices come down even more ....atleast i hope so !


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> no i called them up last week and talked about shipping and stuff and availability of other cards,hence i came to know its 81/- shipping. i will be buying the card by the end of this month and i hope by then prices come down even more ....atleast i hope so !



u calld up lynx store?
well....i m from [edit]kolkata....guess how much will cost to get it shipped here!
should i give a call and confirm?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> u calld up lynx store?
> well....i m from chennai....guess how much will cost to get it shipped here!
> should i give a call and confirm?



dude its 81/- shipping charges to chennai ! and yes u can call and ask them anything but call on this number 098150-00133 ( who is the boss ) as he can give u more details,other people can just give u price and stuff but if u want to know more details thats the main person .


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame2
sorry bro...i messed up...i m nt frm chennai,but kolkata...now i know why copy pasting is soo bad  
Sorry 4 the typo....


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> @imgame2
> sorry bro...i messed up...i m nt frm chennai,but kolkata...now i know why copy pasting is soo bad
> Sorry 4 the typo....



chill man !! its ok ...don't worry these things happen ...and my guess is if shipping to chennai is 81/- ....it will be near about same for u ...and as far as i know the prices are including VAT ...but u can confirm about it by calling them up.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> chill man !! its ok ...don't worry these things happen ...and my guess is if shipping to chennai is 81/- ....it will be near about same for u ...and as far as i know the prices are including VAT ...but u can confirm about it by calling them up.



thanx bro! 

i really need a graphix upgrade...hv been holding on since june...thank god i did  .......then i ws going for 8800gt ko...and now 4850/9800gtx+ ....havent decided yet....
i even put up a poll to gauge public response..still nothin concrete....
theres no factory overclocked 4850 in sight w/ cooler(its hott!)....and i dont knw whether to let go of CUDA & Physx...  

helppp


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> thanx bro!
> 
> i really need a graphix upgrade...hv been holding on since june...thank god i did  .......then i ws going for 8800gt ko...and now 4850/9800gtx+ ....havent decided yet....
> i even put up a poll to gauge public response..still nothin concrete....
> ...



Hi mukherjee,I'm from *Kolkata* as well & I'v got the same thought as you. Right now the 9800GTX+ seems a better option than HD4850 as the former outperforms the latter in almost every aspect.The HD4870 is better than 9800gtx+ but costs more.If you have any update about the *XFX 9800GTX+* in *Kolkata* please post here.
Do you think it will be available in *Kolkata* by *October*?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dude. Forget about 9800GTX+. 9800GTX costs around 18k. HD4870 is cheaper than 9800GTX. Moreover, I can get a crossfired setup of HD4850 for the price of one 9800GTX+ and the HD4850 setup will be miles ahead of 9800GTX if you hybrid crossfire it with 780G chipset board.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hi mukherjee,I'm from *Kolkata* as well & I'v got the same thought as you. Right now the 9800GTX+ seems a better option than HD4850 as the former outperforms the latter in almost every aspect.The HD4870 is better than 9800gtx+ but costs more.If you have any update about the *XFX 9800GTX+* in *Kolkata* please post here.
> Do you think it will be available in *Kolkata* by *October*?



bro where r u from?
plz email me for more info...we can link up even  

well,i contacted vikash from rashi few days back,he says 9800gtx+ isnt avabl yet...9800gtx costs 16k+ ...not gud....
abhishek from tirupati tol me dat they hv palit & gecube hd 4850 in stock @ 11k+.. 

guyz at aditya infotech tell saphhire isnt available yet,on order,4850 @15k+ , zotac 9800gtx+ not avlabl yet....will be contacting them agm 2mrw.....

i ws thinking of getting d cards from lynx online store...gr8 rates


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> thanx bro!
> 
> i really need a graphix upgrade...hv been holding on since june...thank god i did  .......then i ws going for 8800gt ko...and now 4850/9800gtx+ ....havent decided yet....
> i even put up a poll to gauge public response..still nothin concrete....
> ...



no need for thanks bro  i was in same situation as u 3 months before i was going for 8800 gt as i hold it due to some marriage function at home ...and i m glad that i did now i have much better options at hand 4850/9800 gtx+ actually ur post did create a confusion in my mind too.

then i asked myself ,

do i need cuda and physX ?

i really enjoy programming and i have to yet to be well versed with DX10/open gl 2.0 programming.so doing something with CUDA i need to do a lot more programming before i can reach there! so CUDA is way to go for me!

physX - so far haven't seen much improvement in games due to it! 

my use for graphics card for me is to play games with all eye candy on and for watching videos and UVD2 has better quality/performance than pure video decoder 2.0/3.0 

hd4850 gives all these plus great image quality.

newer and better cards will keep coming out ..nVidia is not going to sit quiet.but i want the card now,which should last for 2 years and today i feel palit hd4850 sonic suits to my need perfectly.

palit hd4850 sonic has a good dual slot cooler 

look here *forum.palit.biz/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=196&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

hd4850 maintains good frame rate even at higher resolutions with all eye candy on.

frankly i feel CUDA and PhysX are in their intial stages alot needs to be done to them and 9800gtx+ isn't quite equipped to handle these things efficiently as its old architecture...the same 8800 architecture with minor adjustments but on 55 nm fabrication process.on the other hand rv770 is newer and better ...and smart architecture which will do good for atleast a year !

and yes in future definately with dual core GPU's PhysX will get better and more efficient but right now PhysX doesn't do anything spectacular.

so i reasoned myself i don't need either CUDA or PhysX but definately a great card which can perform well thats what palit HD 4850 sonic is according to me.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> no need for thanks bro  i was in same situation as u 3 months before i was going for 8800 gt as i hold it due to some marriage function at home ...and i m glad that i did now i have much better options at hand 4850/9800 gtx+ actually ur post did create a confusion in my mind too.
> 
> then i asked myself ,
> 
> ...



i buy ur view bro....
i am a medical student...d only thing i need  a gpu is for gaming and movies(hd  yippee)!
4850 shud do fine....d sad fact is that the palit 4850 sonic isnt yet available here... 
wat to do? order it online? or request tirupati to get one for me?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^Dude. Forget about 9800GTX+. 9800GTX costs around 18k. HD4870 is cheaper than 9800GTX. Moreover, I can get a crossfired setup of HD4850 for the price of one 9800GTX+ and the HD4850 setup will be miles ahead of 9800GTX if you hybrid crossfire it with 780G chipset board.



dude u are mistaken about 9800 gtx+ its different from 9800 gtx

9800gtx+ is based on 55nm process hence its much cheaper than 9800 gtx and is around 12k ..nvidia has launched it to compete with hd4850 its just old wine in new bottle ...nothing else !


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^Dude. Forget about 9800GTX+. 9800GTX costs around 18k. HD4870 is cheaper than 9800GTX. Moreover, I can get a crossfired setup of HD4850 for the price of one 9800GTX+ and the HD4850 setup will be miles ahead of 9800GTX if you hybrid crossfire it with 780G chipset board.



Sorry dude, the XFX 9800GTX+ should cost about 16,000/- according to Rashi Peripheral press release on 16th july- *priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2083 the HD4870 costs about 20,000/- *priceguru.in/prices/ati-graphics-cards and two HD4850 costs about 24,000/-.

Also, the ZOTAC 9800GTX+ already costs about 12,000/- (which is equal to HD4850). *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244

So, the 9800GTX+ is still the best Performance:Money option if its available.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hi mukherjee,I'm from *Kolkata* as well & I'v got the same thought as you. Right now the 9800GTX+ seems a better option than HD4850 as the former outperforms the latter in almost every aspect.The HD4870 is better than 9800gtx+ but costs more.If you have any update about the *XFX 9800GTX+* in *Kolkata* please post here.
> Do you think it will be available in *Kolkata* by *October*?



would u like to show me how 9800 gtx+ outperforms hd4850 ...send some link please.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> dude u are mistaken about 9800 gtx+ its different from 9800 gtx
> 
> 9800gtx+ is based on 55nm process hence its much cheaper than 9800 gtx and is around 12k ..nvidia has launched it to compete with hd4850 its just old wine in new bottle ...nothing else !



+1

9800gtx core/shader/memry-675/1688/1100 & 65nm
9800gtx+ core/shader/mmry-738/1836/1100 & 55nm



tkin said:


> Sorry dude, the XFX 9800GTX+ should cost about 16,000/- according to Rashi Peripheral press release on 16th july- *priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2083 the HD4870 costs about 20,000/- *priceguru.in/prices/ati-graphics-cards and two HD4850 costs about 24,000/-.
> 
> Also, the ZOTAC 9800GTX+ already costs about 12,000/- (which is equal to HD4850). *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244
> 
> So, the 9800GTX+ is still the best Performance:Money option if its available.



i guess ur opinion is bit flawed.
regarding the price part...plz visit the appropriate sections at theitwares.com & techshop.in .....

9800gtx+ never outperforms 4850..rather it gets outperformed 8) ..... visit tomshardware, hexus.net and others 4 confirmation.



imgame2 said:


> would u like to show me how 9800 gtx+ outperforms hd4850 ...send some link please.



+123456789 ......


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Sorry dude, the XFX 9800GTX+ should cost about 16,000/- according to Rashi Peripheral press release on 16th july- *priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2083 the HD4870 costs about 20,000/- *priceguru.in/prices/ati-graphics-cards and two HD4850 costs about 24,000/-.
> 
> Also, the ZOTAC 9800GTX+ already costs about 12,000/- (which is equal to HD4850). *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244
> 
> So, the 9800GTX+ is still the best Performance:Money option if its available.



i m sorry to say u are sadly mistaken .....


read this and u will know what it means by hd4850 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4850,1957.html

and this card palit hd 4850 sonic (pre-oced version @ 685 MHz) performs better than 9800gtx+ which is available @ 11k on lynx about 800/- less ....which makes it a better buy.


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> would u like to show me how 9800 gtx+ outperforms hd4850 ...send some link please.



Heres one link- *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=580&type=expert
Google "9800GTX+ review" to view more.Although the difference is barely 5% but with the upcoming games implementing PhysX & CUDA support I'm afraid the gap can widen.
I'm not a nVidia fanboy.Infact I'm currently using ATI graphics but this is the current situation.



imgame2 said:


> i m sorry to say u are sadly mistaken .....
> 
> 
> read this and u will know what it means by hd4850
> ...


I don't get it.All this page shows are some non standard benchmarks.Where's 3DMARK data & most important game FPS data..
Look at my link for some standard results- *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=580&type=expert


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Heres one link- *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=580&type=expert
> Google "9800GTX+ review" to view more.Although the difference is barely 5% but with the upcoming games implementing PhysX & CUDA support I'm afraid the gap can widen.
> I'm not a nVidia fanboy.Infact I'm currently using ATI graphics but this is the current situation.



and we arent ATI fanboys.... 
d fact is...to say it meaningfully,a few sides(websites!) really want nvidia to do better..... like pcper and guru3d...
jus compare findings on both:
tomshardware: *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/4870-x2-amd,1992.html
guru3d: *www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-x2-review-crossfire/1

if u keep ur eyes open...u will spot some differences...

go to anandtech.....tomshardware for more 'authentic' reviews....


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> i buy ur view bro....
> i am a medical student...d only thing i need  a gpu is for gaming and movies(hd  yippee)!
> 4850 shud do fine....d sad fact is that the palit 4850 sonic isnt yet available here...
> wat to do? order it online? or request tirupati to get one for me?



its always wise to buy from a local dealer,it really gives u satisfaction and if u run into some problem,u can go and get it repaired/replaced on ur own and fast.

and i always feel comfortable with what we say - "ek hath de ek hath le"

and tirupati are good distributors they should be able to get u palit hd 4850 sonic. but perhaps lynx india is one of the best online shops in india.they have good response and reputation. so i guess it shouldn't be a problem doing bussiness with them and if u still feel unsure.i feel u can find many people here who have done bussiness with lynx before ..they will help u out!



tkin said:


> Heres one link- *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=580&type=expert
> Google "
> 
> I don't get it.All this page shows are some non standard benchmarks.Where's 3DMARK data & most important game FPS data..
> Look at my link for some standard results- *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=580&type=expert



dude i don't play 3dmark !!!  its synthetic benchmark ..u can watch its all eyecandy and boast about ur score.thats it nothing more to it !

but i do play crysis, COD4,world in conflict etc ...and performance in those games matter more for a gamer ...is it not ?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> its always wise to buy from a local dealer,it really gives u satisfaction and if u run into some problem,u can go and get it repaired/replaced on ur own and fast.
> 
> and i always feel comfortable with what we say - "ek hath de ek hath le"
> 
> and tirupati are good distributors they should be able to get u palit hd 4850 sonic. but perhaps lynx india is one of the best online shops in india.they have good response and reputation. so i guess it shouldn't be a problem doing bussiness with them and if u still feel unsure.i feel u can find many people here who have done bussiness with lynx before ..they will help u out!



will try dat out...do ya knw neone here whos has done business with lynx?





imgame2 said:


> dude i don't play 3dmark !!!  its synthetic benchmark ..u can watch its all eyecandy and boast about ur score.thats it nothing more to it !
> 
> but i do play crysis, COD4,world in conflict etc ...and performance in those games matter more for a gamer ...is it not ?



+1
and btw, 3dmark 06 is passe, and 9800gtx+ gets pwned by hd 4850 in 3dmark vantage 
but then, as imgame2 says, * i dont play 3dmark vantage* ! 8)


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> its always wise to buy from a local dealer,it really gives u satisfaction and if u run into some problem,u can go and get it repaired/replaced on ur own and fast.
> 
> and i always feel comfortable with what we say - "ek hath de ek hath le"
> 
> ...


That's exactly my point.Game FPS data counts.With all the hardware sites supporting either nVidia or ATI this gets kind of confusing.Also the HD4850 is out for some time while the 9800GTX+ just launched.Have to wait for a couple of weeks till nVidia releases the next whql driver,may be then more sites will do the 9800GTX+ review and we can make out a winner between HD4850 and 9800GTX+.
Looking forward for an oc'ed version from XFX(like XXX or Black edition) which would definitely boost performance.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> That's exactly my point.Game FPS data counts.With all the hardware sites supporting either nVidia or ATI this gets kind of confusing.Also the HD4850 is out for some time while the 9800GTX+ just launched.Have to wait for a couple of weeks till nVidia releases the next whql driver,may be then more sites will do the 9800GTX+ review and we can make out a winner between HD4850 and 9800GTX+.
> Looking forward for an oc'ed version from XFX(like XXX or Black edition) which would definitely boost performance.



chalo yaar, jus confess u r an nvidia fanboy.... going gaga over XFX xxx or black editions! 
nothin wrong with that!

but i read somwhere(most probably anandetch or tomshardware) that d latest 177.83 forceware driver version has reduced performance compared to forceware 177.79! guess nvidia scuttled d ship trying to score a point with physx.....

now,beat that! 

n btw, i hv PMed u! check dat out!


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> chalo yaar, jus confess u r an nvidia fanboy.... going gaga over XFX xxx or black editions!
> nothin wrong with that!
> 
> but i read somwhere(most probably anandetch or tomshardware) that d latest 177.83 forceware driver version has reduced performance compared to forceware 177.79! guess nvidia scuttled d ship trying to score a point with physx.....
> ...


I replied and I'm currently using X1900XT.I'v seen some of my friends boast about the XFX 8800GT XXX edition so I thought maybe XFX will come up with a XXX ed of 9800GTX+.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> But another predicament arises. Because PhysX slows down gameplay, and requires a fair amount of your GPU power to run, do you really want to enable the feature on lower-end models? It might all depend on the game and resolution, but if support is built in, it will cost you nothing to test it out and see if it works for you. Like gaming in general, the faster the GPU, the better it will be able to handle physics calculations without much of an FPS loss.
> 
> In my tests, the 9800 GTX suffered in losing 10FPS off of what the PPU could help with, but it might be that the GTX 260 or GTX 280 would portray differing results. There's no two-ways about it... those cards are powerful, so I have a feeling that running PhysX off of them would affect your overall FPS a lot less than what we saw here.



source - *techgage.com/article/nvidias_physx_performance_and_status_report/4


PhysX uses a part of GPU to perform intense physics calculations,so there has to a compromise in frames per second.and 9800 gtx+ being an old architecture fails to use PhysX efficiently and powerfully as i said before.In future PhysX will play lead part in gaming with launch of multicore GPU's but for now its just in initial stages and can't handle both physics calculation and gaming performace at the same time,its just too much for 9800 gtx+ .....i seriously hope when i plan to buy my next card it should be nvidia's with efficient support for PhysX among other things.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> source - *techgage.com/article/nvidias_physx_performance_and_status_report/4
> 
> 
> PhysX uses a part of GPU to perform intense physics calculations,so there has to a compromise in frames per second.and 9800 gtx+ being an old architecture fails to use PhysX efficiently and powerfully as i said before.In future PhysX will play lead part in gaming with launch of multicore GPU's but for now its just in initial stages and can't handle both physics calculation and gaming performace at the same time,its just too much for 9800 gtx+ .....i seriously hope when i plan to buy card it should be nvidia's with efficient support for PhysX among other things.



hv u decided yet wat will u b buying this time round?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I replied and I'm currently using X1900XT.I'v seen some of my friends boast about the XFX 8800GT XXX edition so I thought maybe XFX will come up with a XXX ed of 9800GTX+.



8800 gt is by all means a great card and i wanted to buy it 3 months ago. but sadly same can't be said with 9800 gtx+.infact it was 8800 gt which started it all --"awesome performance @ affordable cost axiom". 

but i guess ATI it seems to have worked it for their favor!


----------



## spikygv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

physX is NOT about performance . .its about eye-candy. old cpu dependent games will have a boost in performance with geforce physX. .but modern gpu dependent games tend to loose performance with geforce physX.. if u're so much into physX , then why not go for a multi gpu solution ? , get a cheap 8400GS to do physX and use 9800GTX+ for graphics. . .maybe u can couple 8400 with a radeon 4850 too as this aint SLI or X-fire. . .not sure abt this. .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> hv u decided yet wat will u b buying this time round?



yes i m pretty sure it should be HD 4850 sonic for me..... unless hd 4870 breaks 14 k barrier and is available below 14 k.u c human mind is very greedy .....


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> 8800 gt is by all means a great card and i wanted to buy it 3 months ago. but sadly same can't be said with 9800 gtx+.infact it was 8800 gt which started it all --"awesome performance @ affordable cost axiom".
> 
> but i guess ATI it seems to have worked it for their favor!


The 8800GT was the best some time ago.Even now two 8800GT SLI hold their own.But a single 8800GT is already outdated(though the G92 core is'nt).


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> physX is NOT about performance . .its about eye-candy. old cpu dependent games will have a boost in performance with geforce physX. .but modern gpu dependent games tend to loose performance with geforce physX.. if u're so much into physX , then why not go for a multi gpu solution ? , get a cheap 8400GS to do physX and use 9800GTX+ for graphics. . .maybe u can couple 8400 with a radeon 4850 too as this aint SLI or X-fire. . .not sure abt this. .



i think its more about how realistic a game will look...
remember the 3 laws of motions we read in school,those were simple for idealized situations but many other things add up to them and other complex laws for motion of each particle in game,or laws for each object how they will behave in many number of forces around,this gives rise to massive calculation of complex mathematical models.
object will tend to behave in more realistic way as they do in real world.

as i understand it it will require a lot of computational power for physics computations and 260 gtx/280 gtx might handle them well but not the kinds of 8400 gs.

its like a part of GPU (may be 15% )is doing physics calculations and rest 85% is doing the graphics calculations.so it will tend to fall general game play performance.


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i think its more about how realistic a game will look...
> remember the 3 laws of motions we read in school,those were simple for idealized situations but many other things add up to them and other complex laws for motion of each particle in game,or laws for each object how they will behave in many number of forces around,this gives rise to massive calculation of complex mathematical models.
> object will tend to behave in more realistic way as they do in real world.
> 
> ...


What about AGEIA cards?(they gave birth to PhysX as much as I can remember and maybe some old cards are still available)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> What about AGEIA cards?(they gave birth to PhysX as much as I can remember and maybe some old cards are still available)



nVidia bought out Ageia this feb 2008,so even if old cards are available they are not worth it for about 10 k ...are they ? just for realistic physics ?

i would rather go for hd 4870 ...rather spending it on Ageia card!


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> nVidia bought out Ageia this feb 2008,so even if old cards are available they are not worth it for about 10 k ...are they ? just for realistic physics ?
> 
> i would rather go for hd 4870 ...rather spending it on Ageia card!


Youre right.
Look at this- *www.wedvidpro.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5515
Freakin me out already


----------



## spikygv (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i think its more about how realistic a game will look...
> remember the 3 laws of motions we read in school,those were simple for idealized situations but many other things add up to them and other complex laws for motion of each particle in game,or laws for each object how they will behave in many number of forces around,this gives rise to massive calculation of complex mathematical models.
> object will tend to behave in more realistic way as they do in real world.
> 
> ...



with a multi gpu configuration , one entire gpu will be dedicated for physX calculations . .if not 8400GS , a 8600GT is certainly enough to do physX calculations while the 9800GTX+ or gtx 280 do the graphics. . even by ur calculations,  i think 8400GS will come upto atleast 10% performance as of gtx280. .so that should be enough for physX.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much does a 256 MB Nvidia 6200 and 8800 cost. can they run Virtua Tennis 3


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ imgame2* & *tkin*

i contacted rashi kolkata 2de....they dont have the new 9800GTX+ in stock,the older 9800GTX is avlabl @ 15k+tax  

tirupati hv confirmed that they hv both gecube & palit hd4850 cards w/ 3yr warranty @11k+tax 
they dont yet have the palit hd4850 sonic and neither can they bring on order  

called up lynx store 2de,talkd wid amarveer......he confirmed the superb zotac rates.....and he too confirmed that the palit hd4850 sonic isnt yet available anywhere......_too bad for imgame2_!!!
another thing.....its possible to get warranty(& rma if reqd) on Zotac card from aditya branch in Kolkata,even if the card is bought from lynx....jus a call is needed..... 

still, d 9800gtx+ is a very long card,10.5 inches long,i havent figured out hw wud i fit dat into my zeb antibiotic case evn if i buy it.....may just hv to go wid the hd4850!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lethalweaponforever said:


> How much does a 256 MB Nvidia 6200 and 8800 cost. can they run Virtua Tennis 3




Dunno if 256MB 6200 is still in the shops but if its there then 1k max .

As per the 256MB NVIDIA 8800, it will cost around 5-6k but its a waste. Better get a 512MB Zotac 9600GT for 6.5k


----------



## RexRazr (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can a 9600GT, paired with an E8400 give better FPS in Crysis than an 8800GT, paired with an X2 6400+?? (all in stock speeds)
i'm asking this altho it's true that in a game, the graphics card matters much more than the CPU...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



RexRazr said:


> can a 9600GT, paired with an E8400 give better FPS in Crysis than an 8800GT, paired with an X2 6400+?? (all in stock speeds)
> i'm asking this altho it's true that in a game, the graphics card matters much more than the CPU...



No, the 8800GT beats 9600GT to death in Crysis .


----------



## RexRazr (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> No, the 8800GT beats 9600GT to death in Crysis .


thx m8...thought so


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



RexRazr said:


> can a 9600GT, paired with an E8400 give better FPS in Crysis than an 8800GT, paired with an X2 6400+?? (all in stock speeds)
> i'm asking this altho it's true that in a game, the graphics card matters much more than the CPU...



8800GT is better,ofcouse.
Both the CPU and GPU matter.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ HD4850 will turn both 8800GT and 9600GT to dust whatever the processor it binds with 

and guess what, it costs same as 8800GT.


----------



## forever (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ HD4850 will turn both 8800GT and 9600GT to dust whatever the processor it binds with
> 
> and guess what, it costs same as 8800GT.



Quoted for truth


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ HD4850 will turn both 8800GT and 9600GT to dust whatever the processor it binds with
> 
> and guess what, it costs same as 8800GT.



He's comparing 9600GT with 8800GT and not the 9600GT with the HD4850. Everyone knows that the HD4850 is the current most selling card coz its VFM but that dosent mean we roam around advertising it coz we like AMD/ATi.

I like NVIDIA that dosent mean I will run around hailing its flagship card. 

No offence intended .



forever said:


> Quoted for truth



I never knew


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ HD4850 will turn both 8800GT and 9600GT to dust whatever the processor it binds with
> 
> and guess what, it costs same as 8800GT.



Turn 8800GT to dust.
Aha ...
Hey both are high end cards ... I guess.
And @ that eye candy will the difference be that obvious ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> Turn 8800GT to dust.
> Aha ...
> Hey both are high end cards ... I guess.
> And @ that eye candy will the difference be that obvious ??



Exactly. Even though ATi HD4850 is more powerful then 8800GT, it still cant run Crysis at max. It still pees against it. Still some models run hot. And coming to the price, its just a marketing strategy and because of ATi's shift of the manufacturing die. Soon NVIDIA will follow. NVIDIA ruled the graphics card market for a long time and is taking a small tea break . Soon it will be back. Time will surely bring more goodies.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Hmm. Let me be clear. I supported nVidia GPU's when they ruled the world and now I support ATI GPU coz now it's their time.

After reading your posts above and in other threads, I think it is you that are shouting nvidia nvidia when entire world knows that ATI is having performance advantage.

And yes, people do look for the best bang for the buck and that is exactly why I recommend HD4850.

And btw, it beats 8800GT in Crysis too. You say that some models run hot, I say unlock the fan speed lock that is set to 30%. the new 4xxx cards are very good overclockers once you unlock the fan.

I support the best in the market. Supported nVidia 8800GT though I have an ATI card in my rig. BTW, I still support nVidia if the budet is less than 7k coz ATI is not yet competitive in that segment and starting at 8k, till 30k, it's ATI that is now dictating terms.

If you think that ATI got the advantage just by shriking die, please learn the facts. there has been a radical change in teh architecture that brought in this huge performance gain. Read the article in this month's magazine.

PS: I know you are nVidia fanboy and are unable to accept the truth


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidia posted a quarterly loss of $120 million this  quarter.it is the first in many many years that nvidia ha posted a quarterly loss. Thanks 4800.Hurray

Source


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's not just the 4800. It's the problem with few nVidia chipsets that resulted in decline of nvidia's share value.

anyways, I still do hope that nVidia recover and be competitive. 

Now that Intel is getting ready with Larrabee and AMD getting ready with Fusion, nVidia needs a miracle to save itself. 

PS: Hunter becomes hunted


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ Hmm. Let me be clear. I supported nVidia GPU's when they ruled the world and now I support ATI GPU coz now it's their time.
> 
> After reading your posts above and in other threads, I think it is you that are shouting nvidia nvidia when entire world knows that ATI is having performance advantage.
> 
> ...



Ya I am an NVIDIA fanboi. Who got a problem with that ?

I R ILLITRATE thats why i dunno anything, right ? 

Thanks 

PS :- Hunter taking rest, getting ready to jump every other ****ing prey's white ass.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ feeling uneasy due to nvidia's bad days??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ feeling uneasy due to nvidia's bad days??



Ya sure. I am loyal to them and do feel bad. Let them get back up and jump ATi's miserable ass.

NVIDIA .

Who the **** cares abt me anywyz ? I am a NVIDIA fanboi and will always be.

Not even the ****ing PM can change this.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800 GT was released way back.
And ATIHD 4850 is giving it a tuff competition.Why be so happy in beating an old card now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> 8800 GT was released way back.
> And ATIHD 4850 is giving it a tuff competition.Why be so happy in beating an old card now.



CORRECT.

Now lets stop the ****ing fight.

Peace.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> 8800 GT was released way back.
> And ATIHD 4850 is giving it a tuff competition.Why be so happy in beating an old card now.



how about this:

1) HD4850 beats every nvidia card that costs upto 12k.
2) Hd4870 beats every nvidia card that costs upto 20k
3) HD4870 X2 beats every nvidia card on the market and also every SLI setup that can be done using nvidia cards, even the GTX 280.

now, you know the reason for being happy

I am more happy because of the competition and not just because ATI took the crown back from nVidia 

This means better cards from nvidia in the future and lower prices 

advantage consumers 

and btw, watch out for Larrabee!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Ya. Intel's old habbit of poking nose into everything. I think it will be good. Read the article "This Means War" in Digit. Nice architecture by Intel.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep. I sincerely hope that Intel would fail at this.

Don't want to see anything other than ATI and nVidia in GPU market.


----------



## RexRazr (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm...i didn't open this page since i made the last post here and seems a small war was gonna start regarding that (at least a debate) 
well...what i can say is (just to be clear)...i never mentions anything about ATI in my post
i just wanted some general infos and i think i was quite specific on the question... 
anyway...i got what i wanted and closed the chapter...ATI never came into play
and i'm not biased over some darn company...i just hope for the best...it's their fight...not ours

PS: after everything it's true that as it doesn't take much time to fall...it doesn't take much time to rise again


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Lets see what Larrabee has to offer.
But it would be damn intricate for it to match nVidia & ATI standards.



RexRazr said:


> PS: after everything it's true that as it doesn't take much time to fall...it doesn't take much time to rise again



Very true.


----------



## squid (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,  will Radeon 3850 512 MB works in hybrid crossfire mode with the Gigabyte MA78GPM-Ds2h motherboard. and is there any other better PCIE 2.0 card below Rs.8000 for this motherboard.
thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^You can get a Zotac 9600GT 512MB for 6.5-7k which is better then this.


----------



## squid (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^You can get a Zotac 9600GT 512MB for 6.5-7k which is better then this.



Will this card work in hybrid crossfire mode with motherboard's IGP
thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



squid said:


> Will this card work in hybrid crossfire mode with motherboard's IGP
> thanks



Nope...nvidia cards r meant 4  SLI setup not crossFire


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^Ya. Intel's old habbit of poking nose into everything. I think it will be good. Read the article "This Means War" in Digit. Nice architecture by Intel.



an architecture is good for consumer only if it performs good,there are many many example throughout the history of technology...when a technology was good but failed to make an impact cos it was inefficient,expensive and many other reasons.

right now one technology i can remember is of RDRAM which showed a lot of promise in SDRAM age and vanished without a trace....this is just one of the many many example which shows that architecture might look good on paper ....but performance is the real story of it all.

hence,let larrabee come and then we can say after its performance if its architecture is worth or not? intel had many architecture failure to its credit too!!

but its good for consumers they get the best of these new designs.



sagargv said:


> with a multi gpu configuration , one entire gpu will be dedicated for physX calculations . .if not 8400GS , a 8600GT is certainly enough to do physX calculations while the 9800GTX+ or gtx 280 do the graphics. . even by ur calculations,  i think 8400GS will come upto atleast 10% performance as of gtx280. .so that should be enough for physX.



i am answering this late cos i was not sure about the working of SLI and if it allows different GPU's. as i was able to find out the SLI only allow the same GPU's to work in SLI mode



> SLI-Ready Graphics Card: This should be fairly obvious - if you don't have an SLI-ready video card, you can't run SLI! In order to enable SLI, the two video cards must be of the same family and model. For example, two 8800 GTXs could run in SLI while an 8800 GTX and an 8800 GTS could not because there are numerous discrepancies between them that could not be compensated for despite the fact they are closely related. Unlike the days where SLI had just been brought back from the dead, the two cards do not have to be from the same manufacturer, have the same BIOS, be the same speed or even have the same amount of VRAM.



source - *forums.slizone.com/index.php?showtopic=8316

so u will have to put two 9800GTX+ or 8800's in SLI if u want to do anything with PhysX!and not a 9800GTX+ and 8600 gs


----------



## spikygv (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i'm not talking about SLI .. for a multi gpu config , u need two pcie slots , thats all .. no need for a SLI or X-fire enabled mobo ( although this will also work ). .

definitely u can use 8400GS and 9800GTX+ as multi gpus .. they wont work under SLI. thats all. the two gpu's wont do AFR. . only one renders the graphics and other idles. . here i'm suggesting that the idle gpu be used for physX. .


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> *@ imgame2* & *tkin*
> 
> i contacted rashi kolkata 2de....they dont have the new 9800GTX+ in stock,the older 9800GTX is avlabl @ 15k+tax
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that, much appreciated.Sorry for not responding right away.
May be off topic, but this guy posting videos in Youtube owns the best gaming hardwares that money can buy right now- *in.youtube.com/user/maxishine
You can actually view the performances of the best ATI(HD4870x2) and nVidia(9800gx2 x 2-Quad SLI) cards here.Also features other hardwares too.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> *@ imgame2* & *tkin*
> 
> i contacted rashi kolkata 2de....they dont have the new 9800GTX+ in stock,the older 9800GTX is avlabl @ 15k+tax
> 
> ...



ya its sad that sonic is not available ...but looks like prices are coming down ....sapphire is available for 10.7 (including taxes and shipping).but i guess thats the same price i would get in my place at this point of time now.

i mailed tirupati and they told me they don't have zotac but they do have evga 9800gtx+ but when i asked for rates they mailed me back.

i don't have space constraint for me like u ...but will still go for hd4850 beacuse 9800gtx+ is not available and if it is its @ insane prices 15k +taxes.



sagargv said:


> ^^ i'm not talking about SLI .. for a multi gpu config , u need two pcie slots , thats all .. no need for a SLI or X-fire enabled mobo ( although this will also work ). .
> 
> definitely u can use 8400GS and 9800GTX+ as multi gpus .. they wont work under SLI. thats all. the two gpu's wont do AFR. . only one renders the graphics and other idles. . here i'm suggesting that the idle gpu be used for physX. .



are u sure that could be configured that way ? cos output is only one and then there has to driver support which lets the other GPU as simply for physX. .....but even then i don't think its worth having a board with two pcie slots,this way ?use it either for crossfire or SLI whatever it supports


----------



## spikygv (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ *www.guru3d.com/article/physx-by-nvidia-review/3


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> It's not just the 4800. It's the problem with few nVidia chipsets that resulted in decline of nvidia's share value.
> 
> anyways, I still do hope that nVidia recover and be competitive.
> 
> ...


If nVidia does'nt recover soon ATI will have the market to it's own and the prices of ATI products will rise again and the company will not invest time persuing new features related to gaming.It's the competition that drives the market.Long live ATI-nVidia war(Hope Intel joins soon)
Rs 10,000/- GTX280 anyone?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



squid said:


> Will this card work in hybrid crossfire mode with motherboard's IGP
> thanks



Crossfire is AMD/ATi technology. So, NO


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Long live ATI-nVidia war(Hope Intel joins soon)
> Rs 10,000/- GTX280 anyone?



It will benefit consumers.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm thinking of getting either the Cooler Master Ammo 533 or the Centurian 534+ cabinet.If anyone had ever used one of these could you confirm whether the 10.5 inch long 9800gtx/gtx+ will fit in this case.
Also, can anyone suggest a cabinet that could fit the card(~3,500/- and P.S.U not needed).
P.S-I have made up my mind about buying this card.So please don't suggest ATI HD4870(I know it's more powerfull but also costs more).


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ *www.guru3d.com/article/physx-by-nvidia-review/3


thanks for the link...
and  that should work ...but still that config is not efficient just going for PhysX.i would prefer two same cards running in SLI,i guess two 9800gtx+ would do better even on PhysX than above config......but still this is not for me ....as frankly physics calculation will get better in a year or so and more efficient than they are now ...perhaps a dual core where one works for graphics computation and other for physics computation.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So which is the high end graphics card for now? 280 GTX ? what happened to 9800GTX?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I'm thinking of getting either the Cooler Master Ammo 533 or the Centurian 534+ cabinet.If anyone had ever used one of these could you confirm whether the 10.5 inch long 9800gtx/gtx+ will fit in this case.
> Also, can anyone suggest a cabinet that could fit the card(~3,500/- and P.S.U not needed).
> P.S-I have made up my mind about buying this card.So please don't suggest ATI HD4870(I know it's more powerfull but also costs more).



can't compare  these two cards dude !


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> thanks for the link...
> and  that should work ...but still that config is not efficient just going for PhysX.i would prefer two same cards running in SLI,i guess two 9800gtx+ would do better even on PhysX than above config......but still this is not for me ....as frankly physics calculation will get better in a year or so and more efficient than they are now ...perhaps a dual core where one works for graphics computation and other for physics computation.


How about 9800GX2 ?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> How about 9800GX2 ?



i don't know if u can assign different computational load to two different cores on driver level...but if u can it will be interesting to see what result comes out.which i myself have no idea if thats possible ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



The Conqueror said:


> So which is the high end graphics card for now? 280 GTX ? what happened to 9800GTX?



9800GTX is nearly out. 9800GTX+ has taken its place. The current best performer from NVIDIA is GTX280 and the over-all best performer is ATi HD4870x2 .

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85large.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Correct.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/83.png


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I'm thinking of getting either the Cooler Master Ammo 533 or the Centurian 534+ cabinet.If anyone had ever used one of these could you confirm whether the 10.5 inch long 9800gtx/gtx+ will fit in this case.
> Also, can anyone suggest a cabinet that could fit the card(~3,500/- and P.S.U not needed).
> P.S-I have made up my mind about buying this card.So please don't suggest ATI HD4870(I know it's more powerfull but also costs more).



wherefrom are u fetting the 9800gtx+ from?and at what price?
u cn pm me if reqd,i m interested now as i hav figured out that i can fit the 9800gtx+ in my cabby! 
plz rep soon


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Fellow Digitians,

my 7800GT has died...

It has been sent for replacement to Rashi Peripherals, Bombay.

As a replacement they are plannin to provide me with 8600GT or 8800GS 384MB fatal1ty.

I paid around 25,000 for XFX GeForce 7800GT 256MB EXTREME EDITION 

Please advice as 7800GT is not available they should atlest give me a 8800GT if not 9800GTX


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Fellow Digitians,
> 
> my 7800GT has died...
> 
> ...



8800gt as the minimum bto..or even an 9600gt


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Fellow Digitians,
> 
> my 7800GT has died...
> 
> ...



Get the 8800GS then.
If u are adamant on getting 8800GT,pressurise people @ Rashi to give u that.
But still it would be difficult.
Cuz the price of same 7800GT is pretty low now ...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I didnt know that 7800 is till available as "Rashi Periperals" is the official distributor for XFX in India, if they had that in stock....

I will tryfor 8800GT, hopefully the newer should atlest work till the warranty is over (6or9months), then it's goodbye nVIDIA

what FPS should GRID be @ 1920x1200?
without anti aliasing, 
using 

1GB RAM 4200+ 7200rpm HDD, XP

with 8800GT 512
with 8800GS 384 ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT 512MB -- 35-40FPS
8800GS 384MB -- 25-30FPS or less.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Fellow Digitians,
> 
> my 7800GT has died...
> 
> ...


unforunately for you, your 7800GT 256mb extreme edition is as weak as or slightly weaker than 8600GT.
8800GS would kill it.

so you have nothing to loose 

go ask for 9800GTX. you may atleast get 8800gt/gs.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i expected a bit more FPS outta GT.

IF i ask for GTX they would think im joking  

what's more important for gaming at 1920x1200?
Is it the gpu or gddr3 or both,
caused i asked for 8800gt 256mb instead of 8800gs 384mb


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> what's more important for gaming at 1920x1200?
> Is it the gpu or gddr3 or both,
> caused i asked for 8800gt 256mb instead of 8800gs 384mb


at that resolution, its RECOMMENDED that you get 512MB. Why don't you ask for 9600GT ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> at that resolution, its RECOMMENDED that you get 512MB. Why don't you ask for 9600GT ?


Yeah, that's right. At higher resolutions the frame buffer(Memory) comes into play. That's why the 8800Ultra can still sometimes outperform the 9800GTX/GTX+ at really high resolutions(like 1920x1200/2560x1600)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MetalheadGautham said:


> at that resolution, its RECOMMENDED that you get 512MB. Why don't you ask for 9600GT ?



True!! Get atleast 512MB. If they refuse to give you the 9600GT then the newly launched 9500GT also offers 512MB GDDR3 version and are a great low-med level performer. But opt. for 9600GT first. 8800GT 512MB GDDR3 will outperform both the 9600Gt and the 9500GT. Now its upto you.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> True!! Get atleast 512MB. If they refuse to give you the 9600GT then the newly launched 9500GT also offers 512MB GDDR3 version and are a great low-med level performer. But opt. for 9600GT first. 8800GT 512MB GDDR3 will outperform both the 9600Gt and the 9500GT. Now its upto you.


8800GT(512MB) replacement for 7800GT?????
Do you honestly think that Rashi would do that?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> 8800GT(512MB) replacement for 7800GT?????
> Do you honestly think that Rashi would do that?



I dont think so ..
Even though he bought 7800GT for 25k ... They would still be adamant on giving him a 8600GT ...
Which I think is wrong. He should get atleast 9600GT or above.



KPower Mania said:


> 8800GT 512MB GDDR3 will outperform both the 9600Gt and the 9500GT. Now its upto you.



And by a large margin.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> 8800GT(512MB) replacement for 7800GT?????
> Do you honestly think that Rashi would do that?



He can atleast get a 9600GT. 9500GT is the least he should settle for. 86xx and 85xx series quite old now.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> He can atleast get a 9600GT. 9500GT is the least he should settle for. 86xx and 85xx series quite old now.


You are right, but I was talking about 8800GT.
8800GT is waaaaaay better than 9600GT/9500GT


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I think I have mentioned this


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> I think I have mentioned this


Sorry, missed it.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thank you fellow members all for the valuable inputs.

I had "discussion" with me retailer. I gotta say, sticking to one dealer for your computing needs pays off with good dividends. He's defended my position and now it seems the talks are on for 8800GT 512.

Let's hope they do this

*nvidia, is this the way it's meant to be played?*


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
That would be nice if u get 8800GT 512MB.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yus, 8800GT is nice . 

BTw, f you can get the card that I'm using then it will be very good. It pwns all cards *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

KPower Mania,
Riva TNT 16MB gfx?

It's upgrade was my first card! RIVA TNT2 M64 32MB or something it played NFS3 so smoothly


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> KPower Mania,
> Riva TNT 16MB gfx?
> 
> It's upgrade was my first card! RIVA TNT2 M64 32MB or something it played NFS3 so smoothly




Ha! I beat you, mine runs Crysis(see my sig).


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Cool


----------



## chetanappu007 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a branded HP system.It has a 400watt power supply.I am planning to buy a new ATI 4850 graphic card.IS the power supply i have enough for it or should i buy a new power supply?
please someone reply.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Yes its fine.It would be a Bestec one.
But to be on the safer side ... Get a 500W or above one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Yes its fine.It would be a Bestec one.
> But to be on the safer side ... Get a 500W or above one.



zOMG  400W for a HD4850 ??

Get a 500W above one. If your CPU has a C2D E6xx or higher than you will have to get a new PSU considering that HD4850 nearly consumes 300W at peak. 

Look at the CoolerMaster CM500W (CM-500-PCAR)


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@chetanappu:I believe that your PSU won't just have enough connector to connect your HD 4850 which it surely won't be able to supply all the juice anyway.
A PSU of 450W is minimum recommendation by ATi\AMD anyway.Try to get one of high quality although it may cost a bit more you surely wouldn't want to take risk with all your h\w and precious data.
Some links on power consumption of HD 4850 
*arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/ati-4800-series-review.ars/7
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-4850-and-4870-review-force3d/4

@KPower Mania::Man you have got one mindblowing,hellfreezing,jawdropping game chewing monster of a computer .
If you have the time please post CRYSIS gameplay pics at 1080p.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Kpower Mania when did u get that beast??? Can i have some pics for evidence?? U r just in 8th class. I don't think ur parents would buy u that pc. Hehe.  Give me the proof!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Shloeb said:


> Kpower Mania when did u get that beast??? Can i have some pics for evidence?? U r just in 8th class. I don't think ur parents would buy u that pc. Hehe.  Give me the proof!!!!



 guys ,cant you understand jokes ? Read the whole sig. Read the last part :d I am just joking around.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I had asked for EVGA 8800GT KnockOut at itwares but they said its out of stock.
 I asked when it will come - they said it may not come now.. it depends on dist.rs 
so they suggestde me MSI 880GT OC version.

Both are 512 mb ddr3 . so does that MSI good one? and BTW  which one better in KO and SC? knockOut is more overclocked than Superclocked ? 
EVGA 8800GT SC is there but its high priced...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Man I knew I should have checked that dangerous dave game and seen your sig for what it was,you got me nice and clear.
Note to self: don't take everything that is written for truth.
Any way it would be nice to have rig like that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sandeepfrompune said:


> I had asked for EVGA 8800GT KnockOut at itwares but they said its out of stock.
> I asked when it will come - they said it may not come now.. it depends on dist.rs
> so they suggestde me MSI 880GT OC version.
> 
> ...



None is better than other. And why are you buying 8800GT anyways ? The GeCube HD4850 costs a 200-300 bucks less than it and out-performs it by 30%. Get that.

GeCube HD4850 Official Site -->> *www.gecube.com/press-release-detail.php?id=383258



uchiha_madara said:


> Man I knew I should have checked that dangerous dave game and seen your sig for what it was,you got me nice and clear.
> Note to self: don't take everything that is written for truth.
> Any way it would be nice to have rig like that.



Well, what I did was for plain humour. I have seen people (on other forums) lying about their wealth via their sigs. Sometimes someone writes 3x8800GT  How the hell do you Tri-SLi a 8800GT ? But I am not concerned about the liers, I just did it for plain fun.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AMD is always value for money and give profit to customer not like Intel selling  garbage by giving commission to dealer


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> AMD is always value for money and give profit to customer not like Intel selling  garbage by giving commission to dealer


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ It's true man. Full credit to AMD for making ultra fast processors available for dead cheap prices. Who would've though that a dual core processor will be avialable for 2k??

It's only because AMD Intel is keeping the prices low and doing lot of reasearch and working hard to satisfy customer.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ It's true man. Full credit to AMD for making ultra fast processors available for dead cheap prices. Who would've though that a dual core processor will be avialable for 2k??
> 
> It's only because AMD Intel is keeping the prices low and doing lot of reasearch and working hard to satisfy customer.



hmm.... does that mean he has to call Intel 'garbage'. Even today if AMD competes with Intel than Intel will beat the cr@p outta AMD . I can understand that he prefers AMD or by-chance is an AMD fan but that dosent mean he goes around dissing it. Even though I hate ATi (you know it) ,still i dont go around dissing it .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I supported everything in that post except that garbage thing 

I still have lot of respect for Intel. After all, they were the inventors of microprocessors.


----------



## volmetius (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi ppl... pls help... my moniter is not powering up.... iam using asus 590sli... I evev replaced my nvedia 7600GT card... but its in vain....it doesnt seem to be ani problem wid drivers... what can it be?? pls help..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can't believe he called INTEL garbage!
If intel didn't introduced the "CORE" architecture then we will still be buying those extremely overpriced dual core processors.
I still remember that X2 4800+ was selling for $1004!

Thanks to INTEL that it brings the Quad Core to the cheaper price than what i gave for my 3200+!!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Review about ATI HD 4870 X2
*www.gamespot.com/features/6196419/index.html?tag=topslot;img;3



> Call of Duty 4 scales well when you throw additional 4870 GPUs at it, but the results indicate that the* GeForce GTX 280 offers a better cost per frame value.* Crysis also remains an Nvidia stronghold. Frame rates didn't budge when we tried adding more Radeon HD 4870 GPUs in our Harbor Assault benchmarking, while doubling up on GTX 280 cards yielded immediate frame rate increases. The Radeon HD 4870 cards beat the GeForce GTX 280 in Team Fortress 2, but frame rates in the CPU-limited game didn't increase as we added more GPUs. A single Radeon HD 4870 card will be enough to give you the GDDR5 benefits in TF2.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 Graphics Card Preview + Review 
*www.legitreviews.com/article/745/1/


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys I need verdict on big 7600gs overclocked version 256ddr2 vs any 512MB DDR2 8400GS(POV/Palit). In bazaar section I see 7600 is on sale, the person who is selling me says this gfx card is better than 8400GS

frankly I too accept it was due to AMD that intel started giving better things and lowering price, but even then intel beats AMD.

AMD has done great job to keep this proccy war going on. Unlike apple who had better proccy than intel and amd but never made them mainstream sticking to their mac products, never forcing intel to do anything.

Check this thread where the hardware is posted for sale, SELLING OLD p4 system


----------



## spikygv (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

7600GS is better than 8400GS anyday ..but u cant watch HD movies with 7600 .. but u can using a 8400. .assuming u have a weak cpu ofcourse.. but for either , dont pay more than 1.5k ..


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks sagargv, I am trying to buy the CPU+mobo in that thread. so as to have a PC @home, do not wanna go for big deal because if I spent alot it would be bad as I have a PC in my home town already.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^True.

And 7600GS is better.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i need help this time ..i will be buying HD4850 by next week end.

i don't know from local vendor or online ...cos i have checked prices from one local vendor...but they are costing 11.5 k for gecube version ...though giving 3 years warranty if i look through i might get it around 10.6k to 10.8k ..but i m not sure ..

i have two questions.

1.should i buy it online if i don't get cheap deal locally ??
2.which brand to buy ?
   a.Gecube - 10.7k  @itwares 
   b.Palit - 10.5k @itwares
   c.sapphire- 10.5 k@lynx

    PS- Prices are the lowest i could fine including VAT and shipping.

i m looking for good service,warranty, and even though i have heard all of them are reference design ..still like to know about cooler which has a better cooler.

also i will be buying CoolerMaster 600W for this ...

if u have any idea,comment on this ...its all appreciated.


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

good going.
Performance wise rating them
Sapphire>Palit>Gecube
meaning sapphire is better than palit or gecube.

CM 600W is 3.1K
check if the local vendor can give you sapphire.

I have started looking reviews and all for GPU now so, I can decide but I really do not know about any old GPUs


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



acewin said:


> good going.
> Performance wise rating them
> Sapphire>Palit>Gecube
> meaning sapphire is better than palit or gecube.
> ...



oh i thought gecube was better brand ..i will ask local vendor if i can get a sapphire...if i don't get it locally .....then palit is better choice of the two ?? means between gecube and palit ??

also i don't think HD4850 is an old GPU ..is it ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4850 is a recently launched GPU 

Palit is better than GeCube and genrally more VFM (not here though).


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> guys i need help this time ..i will be buying HD4850 by next week end.
> 
> i don't know from local vendor or online ...cos i have checked prices from one local vendor...but they are costing 11.5 k for gecube version ...though giving 3 years warranty if i look through i might get it around 10.6k to 10.8k ..but i m not sure ..
> 
> ...



+1.....saphhire is not avlabl in kolkata,10.5k@lynx.....gecube n palit r avlabl wid tirupati @11.5k



acewin said:


> good going.
> Performance wise rating them
> Sapphire>Palit>Gecube
> meaning sapphire is better than palit or gecube.
> ...



should i go wid saphhire?is online purchase better?



imgame2 said:


> oh i thought gecube was better brand ..i will ask local vendor if i can get a sapphire...if i don't get it locally .....then palit is better choice of the two ?? means between gecube and palit ??
> 
> also i don't think HD4850 is an old GPU ..is it ??



hmmm...same ques guys...gecube n palit avlabl locally at higher rate....sapphire tho i hv seen in the reviews is the better og amd s partners!(cant give links bro!  )


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> HD4850 is a recently launched GPU
> 
> Palit is better than GeCube and genrally more VFM (not here though).



i know dude.......don't u know how many times we crossed paths about HD4850 and 9800GTX+  i just did not get what acewin meant by ---"I have started looking reviews and all for GPU now so, I can decide but I really do not know about any old GPUs "



mukherjee said:


> +1.....saphhire is not avlabl in kolkata,10.5k@lynx.....gecube n palit r avlabl wid tirupati @11.5k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i thought u were going with 9800 gtx+ ....at my place is costing 14 k +taxes ..and also is available rarely ....


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ingame2, I meant that my knowledge of older GPUs is nill.
I never checked GPU, just sticked to onboard GPU.
But, I have started reviews for GPUs also now.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



acewin said:


> @ingame2, I meant that my knowledge of older GPUs is nill.
> I never checked GPU, just sticked to onboard GPU.
> But, I have started reviews for GPUs also now.



oh its fine ..its never late to make a start ....everyone does it somewhere down the line ...so u found ...sapphire was a better brand than gecube and palit ..i was more inclined towards gecube ....but will have to think again


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i know dude.......don't u know how many times we crossed paths about HD4850 and 9800GTX+  i just did not get what acewin meant by ---"I have started looking reviews and all for GPU now so, I can decide but I really do not know about any old GPUs "
> 
> 
> 
> oh i thought u were going with 9800 gtx+ ....at my place is costing *14 k *+taxes ..and also is available rarely ....


*Where? Where?* 
Place Please and dealer name.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> *Where? Where?*
> Place Please and dealer name.



in chennai a dealer called mahavir computers ...i called him up once to ask about the price of hd4850 and 9800 gtx+ ...he said he would call me back ...and he did after two days and said he has xpertvision 9800 gtx+ available for 14k + taxes ....i wasn't going for it anyway ...specialy when its available for 11.8k @ lynx ...

by the way the card he was talking about is this  ...

*www.xpertvision.com/main/vgapro.php?id=170


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> in chennai a dealer called mahavir computers ...i called him up once to ask about the price of hd4850 and 9800 gtx+ ...he said he would call me back ...and he did after two days and said he has xpertvision 9800 gtx+ available for 14k + taxes ....i wasn't going for it anyway ...specialy when its available for 11.8k @ lynx ...
> 
> by the way the card he was talking about is this  ...
> 
> *www.xpertvision.com/main/vgapro.php?id=170


Thanks.
And what about this new company?
Damn these new 3rd party vendors popping out of nowhere(Zotac,Xpertvision..........).Makes hard to decide.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*9800GT Reviews*
*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1520/
*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1523/palit_geforce_9800_gt_sonic_512mb/index.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^lol nowhere.

If you are going for NVIDIA, then MSI/XFX/ASUS/Palit and Zotac are the best 3rd party vendors. Not to forget eVGA.

There are many more like POV/BIG/BFG, etc but they are MOSTLY cr@p.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BFG is certainly not crap.. .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^lol nowhere.
> 
> If you are going for NVIDIA, then MSI/XFX/ASUS/Palit and Zotac are the best 3rd party vendors. Not to forget eVGA.
> 
> There are many more like POV/BIG/BFG, etc but they are MOSTLY cr@p.



dude BFG is the best card  u can get for any nvidia chip ..life time warranty with best pre-tweaked card one can ever get from nvidia...if one has to buy nvidia ...u won't get anything better than BFG ..thats for sure.


----------



## forever (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit is better than GeCube



And how did you come by this conclusion?  



KPower Mania said:


> There are many more like POV/BIG/BFG, etc but they are MOSTLY cr@p.



From what i know, POV is a pretty respectable brand outside india.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Thanks.
> And what about this new company?
> Damn these new 3rd party vendors popping out of nowhere(Zotac,Xpertvision..........).Makes hard to decide.



"XpertVision is Palit's European VGA graphics cards brand. Only recently they released an announcement that the brands will merge again to become "Palit Microsystems Ltd."."

palit has three divison namely - Palit,gainward and xpertvision.

*www.palit.biz/main/about.php?id=1

zotac is also a company based in hong kong

being based in hong kong they get an edge to get chips at very very low price which are fabricated in taiwan (which is the powerhouse of chip fabrication in Asia,other plants are situated in singapore,malaysia and south korea)...inface most of semicondutor chip needs of asia and middle east and even europe today is fullfilled by chips fabricated in taiwan.In some cases chip fabrication cost is cheaper than US.

both nVidia and ATI (before AMD took over ATI ) are "fabless"(FABricationLESS) companies ...which means they don't have their own fabrication plants and their fabrication is done in taiwan..for example for both nvidia and ati .... a semiconductor foundry (as they are called for semiconductor fabrication plant) called Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, Limited (TSME) used to fabricate the chips,which incidentally is the biggest semiconductor foundry of the world.Offcourse AMD has its own fabrication plant as Intel so ATI has got one of its own foundry now,but ATI still has an agreement with TSME.

now since the chips are manufactured in taiwan ...and hong kong being closest and also being in same country...china,the companies ...even small start ups like zotac and palit gets the chips for very cheap..much cheaper than US counterparts...and thus they can make the graphics cards available for very cheap,still maintaing the quality since the chips are from ATI and nVidia anyway.if they use a high quality components ..then product turns out to be good. its simply that chip market is flourishing so new market players are coming up.

thats the story behind new companies coming out of nowhere....they are good in their own right ..but being very new in the field ..they are not well known...this was same situation with XFX(which is the subsidiary of pine technology)about 4-5 years ago.... its a well known name now...and incidently its also situated in hong kong.

ASUS is a Taiwanese company,but we don't find much cheaper products from asus...cos they strive for qulity...and quality comes at a cost.

MSI is again a Taiwanese company.. all the good company are Taiwanese.....moreover if one can look at them they are all Chinese...but definitely Taiwan has set its standard sky high ...when compared to other Chinese products..which are miserably bad and dirt cheap...  

having said all that ...xpertvision also have launched HD4850 cards ...which is now available at lynx @ 9250/- including taxes ....phew! ...prices are just keep coming down for  HD4850...so one can get HD4850 at 9.4k max !!!!! and 9800 gtx+ still costs 12.5k....3k more ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame2 : cud u post the link of lynx


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> @imgame2 : cud u post the link of lynx



here is the link for lynx 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=201 

mind u xpertvision HD4850 is not available yet...but will be available soon... u can find that its written in news section.going by soon meant by lynx ..it should be by next week anyhow.



> 27.08.2008
> Expertvision And Gigabyte Product Additions Continue ,We Will Sell Expertvision 4850 for Rs :9250/- + Shipping Soon.



shipping all over india will not be more than 150/- to most of the big cities...so the card will be available for 9.4 k max !!

oh they have added the xpertvision HD4850 here 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2736

mind u the price quoted here is 8,895/- which is excluding VAT

so the price that will come to u when u buy it ...

8,895/- + 355/- = 9250 /- + 150 /-shipping (which should be less than 150/-) = 9400/-


----------



## kallu_be (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually Xpertvision, Gainward and palit cards are all the same. Its just that palit market same card using different names. I have read somewhere that gainward golden sample is actually palit sonic with different cooler.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kallu_be said:


> Actually Xpertvision, Gainward and palit cards are all the same. Its just that palit market same card using different names. I have read somewhere that gainward golden sample is actually palit sonic with different cooler.



thats what i said above ...they are the division of same company palit - palit,gainward and Xpertvision.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> thats what i said above ...they are the division of same company palit - palit,gainward and Xpertvision.



lets have a conclusion then...
what brand to buy for HD4850? saphhire/gecube/palit/xpertvision?
need a reply quick...will be placing an order by 1st sept....mayb at lynx.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> lets have a conclusion then...
> what brand to buy for HD4850? saphhire/gecube/palit/xpertvision?
> need a reply quick...will be placing an order by 1st sept....mayb at lynx.



bro i really wanted to buy the same time as u ...but the way prices are falling ....today i feel very confused if it would a right decision to buy it now ...cos within weeks pre-Oced card will crop up ...i don't know how much will they cost ..if they do crop up ...

but will it be worth a wait ??? 

as u and acewin said sapphire is a good brand ....and i kinda agree with u guys ..since Xpertvision have comeup with lower prices i m sure sapphire prices will come down too someone here said on some post sapphire will cost 9.1k soon on lynx...and i m sure it will cos Xpertvision has made the card 1k less cheaper.

but really question remains the same ..which brand to trust ....i was thinking about calling up the guy and ask him about Xpertvision and warranty ..i guess its 2 years ..and will it be serviced at our respective places .... if not i guess gecube/palit can be serviced since for u tirupati is selling it...and for they are available too ...what do u say ...i m really confused about it today ...now.


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> bro i really wanted to buy the same time as u ...but the way prices are falling ....today i feel very confused if it would a right decision to buy it now ...cos within weeks pre-Oced card will crop up ...i don't know how much will they cost ..if they do crop up ...
> 
> but will it be worth a wait ???
> 
> ...


Sapphire's been around for a long time now, and on ATI segment they have made a reputation as much as XFX on nVidia.Xpertvision is claimed to be a part of PALIT but they've been crawling up in market pretty recently even though PALIT claims as much fame as Sapphire itself. Buying Xpertvision is as same as buying ZOTAC.
BUT you never know unless you try.XFX started out even worse than these companies have.So its upto you.FAME & REPUTATION vs COST-EFFECTIVENESS & PRICING.

P.S- I would personally prefer Sapphire and GeCube/Palit.But Xpertvision may prove me wrong.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does intel motherboards support graphic cards


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Does intel motherboards support graphic cards


In a *NUTSHEL*L==>
Depends on type:-
1.PCIe slot bearing mobos support PCIe1/2.0 graphic cards(ALL recent Intel Chipsets).
2.AGP slot bearing mobos support AGP graphic cards,(really old Intel chipsets) and they are non compatible with each other.So check out slot type on mobo to find compatible graphic cards.

P.S-AGP graphic cards are phased out.Go for PCIe if mobo supports.Or change mobo first to PCIe type.
Post your mobo model no so members here may check it for you.
AS A WHOLE INTEL MOBO'S SUPPORT GRAPHIC CARDS(Price 1k-35k).


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Sapphire's been around for a long time now, and on ATI segment they have made a reputation as much as XFX on nVidia.Xpertvision is claimed to be a part of PALIT but they've been crawling up in market pretty recently even though PALIT claims as much fame as Sapphire itself. Buying Xpertvision is as same as buying ZOTAC.
> BUT you never know unless you try.XFX started out even worse than these companies have.So its upto you.FAME & REPUTATION vs COST-EFFECTIVENESS & PRICING.
> 
> P.S- I would personally prefer Sapphire and GeCube/Palit.But Xpertvision may prove me wrong.



yes you are right ...and Xpertvision is new to indian market...they have been selling in uk for a long time now so in US ...i don't know about their popularity.but they were there and people had been buying that card.u can see Xpertvision card all over the online shops in UK and europe.

but still i have not seen any creditable review from any site about Xpertvision....will look for sapphire ....


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry haven't checked it first
well posted my problem here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96616
please help me


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> sorry haven't checked it first
> well posted my problem here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96616
> please help me


Replied.
Just Check It.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> bro i really wanted to buy the same time as u ...but the way prices are falling ....today i feel very confused if it would a right decision to buy it now ...cos within weeks pre-Oced card will crop up ...i don't know how much will they cost ..if they do crop up ...
> 
> but will it be worth a wait ???
> 
> ...



hell...u can keep waiting till d r800 is here!  kiddin.
imo,oc ed cards are only IN for the custom coolers...not jus 4 d clocks....and btw,the stock 4850 does jus as well.....and prices will fall each day...but imo,prices hv alredy reached the baseline for the 4850,as they have for the 9800/8800gt!
the prices are in tune wid the international trend at the currnet xchng rates.
as about the 9800gtx+ i ws considering,its abt 2-2.5k dearer than the 4850.....i dont want to pay that much for cuda and physx yet....mayb in 2009 when i will upgrade my rig....only then will physx IMO have something of a say in the market...
tho i very much want a overlocked card....i don see y d fan twaek of the 4850 wont serve me well wid overclocks?
wat say?
i m actually waitin for ur answer to go in and take the plunge(i mean, order )


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nice choice mukherjee, +10.Go for it.
Off topic--Anyone having trouble with Youtube India - *in.youtube.com ?
With old ip range 59.x.x.x(BSNL)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> hell...u can keep waiting till d r800 is here!  kiddin.



yes u are right bro ....i just tend to think that when i buy anything new ...but u are right.



mukherjee said:


> imo,oc ed cards are only IN for the custom coolers...not jus 4 d clocks....and btw,the stock 4850 does jus as well



right again will have to do the fan tweak if v get an old batch ...if its with new bios update..i hope we will not need it.



mukherjee said:


> .....and prices will fall each day...but imo,prices hv alredy reached the baseline for the 4850,as they have for the 9800/8800gt!
> the prices are in tune wid the international trend at the currnet xchng rates.
> as about the 9800gtx+ i ws considering,its abt 2-2.5k dearer than the 4850.....i dont want to pay that much for cuda and physx yet....mayb in 2009 when i will upgrade my rig....only then will physx IMO have something of a say in the market...
> tho i very much want a overlocked card....i don see y d fan twaek of the 4850 wont serve me well wid overclocks?
> ...



again very right my friend ...prices will keep falling everyday ...and i was ready to pay 12.5k for this now atleast i m getting it for 10.5k for sapphire.and i agree with u about physX and CUDA...after a year and a half i will upgrade my system too ..till then HD4850 is the best bet for my money.

and yes fan tweak will enable to overclock it dearly ...though i don't think i will need it as i will mostly be playing it for 1440x900 resolution ....unless i buy a 22" monitor in few months ....so stock speed will be more than enough for me...

so its decided that we are going for HD4850 next week i will be placing the order only by Wednesday next week ...so which brand then ...sapphire ...??

i talked to lynx yesterday ...i asked him about Xpertvision he said its new company thats why launching the products at cheap rates in India..though it has 2 years warranty.and he will give it.i asked him about sapphire rates coming down ...he said no (which i doubt cos he is a businessman...wants to sell his stuff for good margin)...shipping costs have increased now its flat rate shipping for 170/- (DTDC)for stuff weighing less than 5kg.

i asked him why is Xpertvision selling it so cheap ..he said all the cards are of reference design whether its palit/gecube/sapphire...its just the sticker which is changed...and if Xpervision is selling it for so cheap ..its good for consumers..they should use the opportunity. ...moreover Xpertvision's price is only till Sunday evening then either others will come down too or Xpertvision will go up ...


----------



## earlyman21 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys can u give me the cheapest gaming rig around a 8800gt card & intel 6750 proccy complete with monitor,psu ....etc
mah budget is 23 - 25k


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



earlyman21 said:


> guys can u give me the cheapest gaming rig around a 8800gt card & intel 6750 proccy complete with monitor,psu ....etc
> mah budget is 23 - 25k



u mean u have 8800gt and intel 6750 already with u ?? or u are planning to buy them ??


----------



## ayush002 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my mobo is asus p5kpl-cm, wid 1 pcie x16 slot. will it support 4850?
also, i have 450w power supply(Pearl). will it suffice?

e4600,2gb transcend 800 mhz,250gb seagate sata2


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> my mobo is asus p5kpl-cm, wid 1 pcie x16 slot. will it support 4850?


Yes it supports!!! 


ayush002 said:


> also, i have 450w power supply(Pearl). will it suffice?
> 
> e4600,2gb transcend 800 mhz,250gb seagate sata2


No.. You must go for a 450W PSU.. Corsair VX450W PSU(Edited as per imgame2 as i am not so familiar with Corsair) is best in ur case...
And go for 4GB of RAM as 2GB is a heck of gaming in Vista(A lot..)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> my mobo is asus p5kpl-cm, wid 1 pcie x16 slot. will it support 4850?
> also, i have 450w power supply(Pearl). will it suffice?
> 
> e4600,2gb transcend 800 mhz,250gb seagate sata2



yes ur mobo will support HD4850 ...and pardon my ignorance ...what popwer supply is pearl ...is it a part of tagan black pearl chassis ???



rajkumar_pb said:


> Yes it supports!!!
> 
> No.. You must go for a 500W PSU.. Corsair HX500W PSU is best in ur case...
> And go for 4GB of RAM as 2GB is a heck of gaming in Vista(A lot..)



Corsair HX500W is not available in market ...best bet is to go for corsair VX450 for HD4850 ....


----------



## ayush002 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for prompt reply..
@rajkumar_pb: how much will it cost?
@imgame2: u r severely mistaken! it's a 3 year old 'desi' thing


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> thanks for prompt reply..
> @rajkumar_pb: how much will it cost?
> @imgame2: u r severely mistaken! it's a 3 year old 'desi' thing



oh then u definitely need to switch to a better power supply ....i m going to buy one for myself ...if u are on stiff budget...go for 

CoolerMaster Extreme Power 460W~ 2k
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 500W~ 2.7k
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W~3.2k

or u can go for 

Corsair VX450W for 3.3k

to run HD4850 u must buy either coolermaster extreme power 600W or Corsair VX450W

recently i heard people facing problems with coolermaster and various people are also suggesting corsairVX450W...

that will not give u any problems....even though its of low wattage it works for higher efficiency..and gives stable power and doesn't give u high electricity bills too.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> right again will have to do the fan tweak if v get an old batch ...if its with new bios update..i hope we will not need it.



how do i know that its the new batch? 



imgame2 said:


> again very right my friend ...prices will keep falling everyday ...and i was ready to pay 12.5k for this now atleast i m getting it for 10.5k for sapphire.and i agree with u about physX and CUDA...after a year and a half i will upgrade my system too ..till then HD4850 is the best bet for my money.
> 
> and yes fan tweak will enable to overclock it dearly ...though i don't think i will need it as i will mostly be playing it for 1440x900 resolution ....unless i buy a 22" monitor in few months ....so stock speed will be more than enough for me...
> 
> ...



hmm...told me the same thing....i called up tirupati today and they are telling me that Palit HD4850 is avlabl wid them @10.5k all inclusive!!! now thats interesting......i dont need to get it shipped and all....and get my acrd immd if i buy!! 
gecube is out of supply now tho....
will contact aditya about sapphire tomorrow.....
imo....palit will do jus as good,wont it?sapphire has good disc bundle tho...red pearl or sumthing its called(all demo stuff!).....
wat say?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Sapphire's been around for a long time now, and on ATI segment they have made a reputation as much as XFX on nVidia.Xpertvision is claimed to be a part of PALIT but they've been crawling up in market pretty recently even though PALIT claims as much fame as Sapphire itself. Buying Xpertvision is as same as buying ZOTAC.
> BUT you never know unless you try.XFX started out even worse than these companies have.So its upto you.FAME & REPUTATION vs COST-EFFECTIVENESS & PRICING.
> 
> P.S- I would personally prefer Sapphire and GeCube/Palit.But Xpertvision may prove me wrong.



I had run 3D Mark 06  on both XFX and Xpertvision ... And surprisingly yhe latter scored more.Very marginal though. And it had HDMI port too.
Am talking about 8800GT.
(My vendor was actually very generous ... He permitted to try benchmarking on both ... And then choose the better one.)

Still I went with XFX one.Dont know why ???


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> how do i know that its the new batch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the older batch has this problem ...so buy the one with the latest manufacturing ..preferably this month ...august and not june or July ......the cards manufactured in august/july will have newer bios ...and offcourse its better...

and yes palit will do just good for me even gecube is fine with me .....and its good that u are getting it locally and i m also sure that i can get it for about 10.5k but palit and gecube ...may be not sapphire..but thats fine ...i will prefer to buy it locally.but if m not getting good price locally i might go for lynx or itwares 

well i m not worried with bundled software ...we can always get latest softwares ..i don't think thats a problem ..not even the bundled games are a problem ....u can get them too ....just need a good card thats all .....

i also need to buy corsair vx450 which is turning out costly here so perhaps i can get it from itwares ...lets see



amrawtanshx said:


> I had run 3D Mark 06  on both XFX and Xpertvision ... And surprisingly yhe latter scored more.Very marginal though. And it had HDMI port too.
> Am talking about 8800GT.
> (My vendor was actually very generous ... He permitted to try benchmarking on both ... And then choose the better one.)
> 
> Still I went with XFX one.Dont know why ???



so that means Xpervision is a decent enough company .....not bad at all ....


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> well the older batch has this problem ...so buy the one with the latest manufacturing ..preferably this month ...august and not june or July ......the cards manufactured in august/july will have newer bios ...and offcourse its better...
> 
> and yes palit will do just good for me even gecube is fine with me .....and its good that u are getting it locally and i m also sure that i can get it for about 10.5k but palit and gecube ...may be not sapphire..but thats fine ...i will prefer to buy it locally.but if m not getting good price locally i might go for lynx or itwares
> 
> ...



i have the coolermaster extreme power 500w psu....i hope it will do fine for me....
2mrw i m goin to call up aditya for info on saphhire card...n also visit tirupati if possible to verify the date of manufacture of the hd4850.....


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> i have the coolermaster extreme power 500w psu....i hope it will do fine for me....
> 2mrw i m goin to call up aditya for info on saphhire card...n also visit tirupati if possible to verify the date of manufacture of the hd4850.....


Go for it.Try to get the Sapphire card.Best of luck.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> i have the coolermaster extreme power 500w psu....i hope it will do fine for me....
> 2mrw i m goin to call up aditya for info on saphhire card...n also visit tirupati if possible to verify the date of manufacture of the hd4850.....



it will do fine ..don't worry ..since i have to buy a PSU anyway i wanted to buy VX450 if i get it cheap otherwise will go for CM600W ...who is aditya ...??

ya visit them and check the manufacturing  date ...even july 2008 should be oky ...cos first batch rolled out in june last week ...which faced all the problems ...but i have read in various forum that bios update solves the fan speed curve profile ......even if u can't find a new batch ...i don't think it will be a big problem we have fan tweak to rescue .....

best of luck and keep me posted what u find out ...don't forget even i have to buy it ....


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> it will do fine ..don't worry ..since i have to buy a PSU anyway i wanted to buy VX450 if i get it cheap otherwise will go for CM600W ...who is aditya ...??
> 
> ya visit them and check the manufacturing  date ...even july 2008 should be oky ...cos first batch rolled out in june last week ...which faced all the problems ...but i have read in various forum that bios update solves the fan speed curve profile ......even if u can't find a new batch ...i don't think it will be a big problem we have fan tweak to rescue .....
> 
> best of luck and keep me posted what u find out ...don't forget even i have to buy it ....



well...called up aditya technologies(distributors o sapphire & zotac) 2de.they sed sapphire hd4850 is avlabl on order @12k+tax  ......also zotac 9800gtx+ is avlabl on order @13k+tax 
so no sapphire and zotac for me!
gecube is currently out of the market now.
went to tirupati....they even let me handle the palit card....took it out of its package and xamined it.....
it was manufactured in late july 2008,and imported in august 2008,the batches arrived last tuesday!
its not the standard single slot reference 4850,but a dual slot one with a larger cooler(similar to 'sonic' models),but this isnt a sonic. 
the rest features and bundle is the same as any other card.
all this goodness at 10500/- all inclusive!!!!   !!!!!! Yippeeeeee

i m posting a picture of an almost similar look to the card (duhhh,i forgot my cell had a camera ) the one looks exactly like the card i saw.

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/5342/34011modql4.th.jpg

link updated!
the hd4850 has 2*dual link dvi ports and a video out port,rest,the card jus looks like above one. i bet its one of their 'super' models mayb!

i r goin to buy this....wat say?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well...called up aditya technologies(distributors o sapphire & zotac) 2de.they sed sapphire hd4850 is avlabl on order @12k+tax  ......also zotac 9800gtx+ is avlabl on order @13k+tax
> so no sapphire and zotac for me!
> gecube is currently out of the market now.
> went to tirupati....they even let me handle the palit card....took it out of its package and xamined it.....
> ...



oh thats really good ...that its latest manufacturing stuff...but i m not able to see the what are u trying to show me .......it looks like good deal to me ...everywhere it will cost u 10.5k only ....but really dual slot cooler ...sounds awesome ...i hope i get one of those ....and i m sure u can peacefully overclock and it an and have an awesome card .....i think its best to go for a dual slot cooler than ...for sapphire models ....cos palit is good enough company ....and they are giving u are better cooler ...all those heat problems will not bother u ...with a better cooler...

i m not able to open the attachment ...try sending it through some other way .....i want to see it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well...called up aditya technologies(distributors o sapphire & zotac) 2de.they sed sapphire hd4850 is avlabl on order @12k+tax  ......also zotac 9800gtx+ is avlabl on order @13k+tax
> so no sapphire and zotac for me!
> gecube is currently out of the market now.
> went to tirupati....they even let me handle the palit card....took it out of its package and xamined it.....
> ...



ahh! Good old Palit again. Always provide VFM .

Its a no-brainer asking wether to go for it or no. Its the most VFM HD4850 out there. Go grab it .


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> oh thats really good ...that its latest manufacturing stuff...but i m not able to see the what are u trying to show me .......it looks like good deal to me ...everywhere it will cost u 10.5k only ....but really dual slot cooler ...sounds awesome ...i hope i get one of those ....and i m sure u can peacefully overclock and it an and have an awesome card .....i think its best to go for a dual slot cooler than ...for sapphire models ....cos palit is good enough company ....and they are giving u are better cooler ...all those heat problems will not bother u ...with a better cooler...
> 
> i m not able to open the attachment ...try sending it through some other way .....i want to see it.



new pic posted(its a look alike tho)!
yeah,i think so!
so what do i do? what are ur plans?



KPower Mania said:


> ahh! Good old Palit again. Always provide VFM .
> 
> Its a no-brainer asking wether to go for it or no. Its the most VFM HD4850 out there. Go grab it .



so?what do i do?do i go for it?or do i order sapphire from lynx?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^If you are getting Sapphire from lynx on a good price than buy it otherwise Palit ftw....


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^If you are getting Sapphire from lynx on a good price than buy it otherwise Palit ftw....



i will get it from lynx @10,600 all incuded.....saphhire!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Sapphire ftw.....

Palit is VFM
Sapphire performs better but this time around both are similarly priced.

Go for Sapphire then.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Suggest graphics card for old comp

I sold my comp to a friend and he asked if a graphics card can be added so please help me here
config is
asus mobo a8v mx
amd 3000
it has
2 pci slots
1 pcie slot
1 agp 8x
so please suggest a cheap gpu which supports this mobo and price needs to be less than 4k
btw mobo supports only ddr 1
i read some threads here but could understand what ddr2 and ddr3 in the gpu suggests. Does ddr 1 mobo cause any prob with ddr3 gpu.
Will the mobo support the gpu like 8600 gt
plus he has bought an external tv tuner card from frontech magic box yesterday but there is no vga slot in the pc or monitor for the purpose. So can gpu help in this case.
And thanks in advance.
Ps.. The ddr1 means mobo supports ddr1 ram only it has 256+512 mb ram
and can the graphics card be oc-ed
_______


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^DDR1 states RAM and not GPU and AFAIK 8600GT will run.

Lookout for MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1. cheap gpu - 7300GT , 7600GS , 7600GT whichever falls to ur budget ( in increasing order of performance ) .make sure u get a agp version and NOT pcie card. u dont have  a pcie slot . .try to get gddr3. . since , u have a rather weak system  ,u can forget gaming at high res , so better to get 256mb gddr3 than 512mb ddr2 based gpu.


2. mobo supports only ddr1 . thats great .. causes no conflict with the ram on the g-card

3. 8600GT comes in only pcie. .ur mobo wont support it. . if u want a gr8 agp 8x card , try radeon 3850 agp. .but its likely to be more costly and way above ur budget. . 

4. the g-card can be OCed using softs like Riva Tuner or ATI tool ..

Lastly ,keep power requirements in mind . .if u buy  a power hungry card , u may need to buy a good psu ( if u dont already have one ) which will cost abt 3-3.5k


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Sapphire ftw.....
> 
> Palit is VFM
> Sapphire performs better but this time around both are similarly priced.
> ...



i dunno wat to do....
have u taken into account the dual slot based cooler design of the palit card i mentioned?(it doesnt throw heat outta case tho)
moreover the palit card giver 3yr wrranty,sapphire only 2yrs.(not that it matters)
most imp for me,i m getting the acrd hereitslf,as soon as i pay up! 

so wat say you now?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Palit might have a larger warranty time but its customer care is sh1t to say the least. Sapphire performs better and its customer care is good too. I vote for Sapphire mate.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> new pic posted(its a look alike tho)!
> yeah,i think so!
> so what do i do? what are ur plans?
> 
> ...



hmmm it looks good ...how are the distributors ?? i mean triupati ??...even i asked for the price yesterday they said ..they are not sure but price should be around 10.5k for palit or gecube ...sapphire is costly and not easily available at my place...  

its a good deal at lynx...as far as i have read in different forums ..it really is the same reference design..except for MSI perhaps.also i did not find anybody facing any problem with palit/gecube card.so personally i don't mind going with palit/gecube.

i found one review here which says that palit might comes with a new firmware,which keeps it quieter and cooler than a sapphire version.

here -

*www.bioslevel.com/articles/palit-radeon-hd4850/1

interestingly palit performs better that sapphire in some games and most of the time is equal ...and never falls behind.lets say the review is not as credible as we would like but still one thing is sure palit is not worse than sapphire ..infact its either neck to neck or better than sapphire.



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Palit might have a larger warranty time but its customer care is sh1t to say the least. Sapphire performs better and its customer care is good too. I vote for Sapphire mate.



i personally think warranty is more dependent on distributor and it varies from place to place....for example i have heard good things about warranty for MSI in other places.but at my place in chennai its pathetic ....its so worse that vendors don't keep MSI products at all ...and when we ask why ..? they say service is bad.now MSI comes up with very good products but we can't get them in one of the four biggest cities of India says something...MSI distributor is politically well connected so MSI can't give distributorship to another  person too...

but if distributor is good for that place and gives good after sales service i don't think there should be any problem with buying any product. hence i asked mukherjee how is the distributor tirupati....if they are good and gives good service ..i don't think buying palit should be a problem ...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> i dunno wat to do....
> have u taken into account the dual slot based cooler design of the palit card i mentioned?(it doesnt throw heat outta case tho)
> moreover the palit card giver 3yr wrranty,sapphire only 2yrs.(not that it matters)
> most imp for me,i m getting the acrd hereitslf,as soon as i pay up!
> ...



looks like u've finally decided on 4850 .. get the model which has good customer care. .dont bother too much about the cooler.dual slot is well and good but warranty comes first .the default single slot cooler is good enough . . my friend's gecube model doesnt go beyond 70C at load with the fan speed at 60%. 
and the fan speed adjustment requires no BIOS modding or anything like that. .just need to edit a file and change the value of fan speed. .no need for special softs .. ati CCC will do the rest. .so , i say get the one with the best after-sale service.


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> i dunno wat to do....
> have u taken into account the dual slot based cooler design of the palit card i mentioned?(it doesnt throw heat outta case tho)
> moreover the palit card giver 3yr wrranty,sapphire only 2yrs.(not that it matters)
> most imp for me,i m getting the acrd hereitslf,as soon as i pay up!
> ...



Get the Palit then.They're good.

AND trust me, Dual slot cooling really helps.One of my friends got the single slot XFX 8800GT and after some gaming the case gets enough heated for him to boil an egg.

Good choice.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> looks like u've finally decided on 4850 .. get the model which has good customer care. .dont bother too much about the cooler.dual slot is well and good but warranty comes first .the default single slot cooler is good enough . . my friend's gecube model doesnt go beyond 70C at load with the fan speed at 60%.
> and the fan speed adjustment requires no BIOS modding or anything like that. .just need to edit a file and change the value of fan speed. .no need for special softs .. ati CCC will do the rest. .so , i say get the one with the best after-sale service.



i have heard the same about gecube models ....they don't face any problem ...how is palit?? though i m thinking to go for palit/gecube as i can get it locally ... both have three years warranty ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i have heard the same about gecube models ....they don't face any problem ...how is palit?? though i m thinking to go for palit/gecube as i can get it locally ... both have three years warranty ...


Palit's good.Has a lot of reputation in foreign countries.So it should do good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Get the Palit then.They're good.
> 
> AND trust me, Dual slot cooling really helps.One of my friends got the single slot XFX 8800GT and after some gaming the case gets enough heated for him to boil an egg.
> 
> Good choice.



Thats cr@p. I have a XFX 8800GT myself and eve though I have OC'd it, it dosent go beyond 85C without a cooler on load .


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Thats cr@p. I have a XFX 8800GT myself and eve though I have OC'd it, it dosent go beyond 85C without a cooler on load .


It could be due to different revisions.My friend's card was one of the earliest.
Somehow this debate is familer, oh wait, wasn't it same with XFX 8600GT, some card revisions really burned up but got fixed in later ones.
No use arguing over an issue like this.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Palit might have a larger warranty time but its customer care is sh1t to say the least. Sapphire performs better and its customer care is good too. I vote for Sapphire mate.



i agree....but the fact that i will be bringing in the sapphire card from chandigarh makes getting warranty a bit of a problem,doesnt it?whats ur suggestion then?
tirupati is gud tho....reputation is good....they distribute msi too,but only mobos 

also,there are 2 models of sapphire 4850...theres one wid dualslot solution....morover the sapphire bundle is exquisite...not like the shitty skimpy palit bundle(only molex-pcie6pin,dvi-vga,drivercd,quicksatrt guide)

see here : *www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=249&grp=3

i will call up lynx,and verify about the acrd and bundle....



imgame2 said:


> hmmm it looks good ...how are the distributors ?? i mean triupati ??...even i asked for the price yesterday they said ..they are not sure but price should be around 10.5k for palit or gecube ...sapphire is costly and not easily available at my place...
> 
> its a good deal at lynx...as far as i have read in different forums ..it really is the same reference design..except for MSI perhaps.also i did not find anybody facing any problem with palit/gecube card.so personally i don't mind going with palit/gecube.



tirupati is good....reputation is good....they distribute msi too,but only mobos 
but as i mentioned b4,the skimpy palit bundle is making me think....if only the sapphire card at lynx is the new dual slot version....what do u say?



sagargv said:


> looks like u've finally decided on 4850 .. get the model which has good customer care. .dont bother too much about the cooler.dual slot is well and good but warranty comes first .the default single slot cooler is good enough . . my friend's gecube model doesnt go beyond 70C at load with the fan speed at 60%.
> and the fan speed adjustment requires no BIOS modding or anything like that. .just need to edit a file and change the value of fan speed. .no need for special softs .. ati CCC will do the rest. .so , i say get the one with the best after-sale service.



what about sapphire with the same fan trick?
also,there are 2 models of sapphire 4850...theres one wid dualslot solution....morover the sapphire bundle is exquisite...not like the shitty skimpy palit bundle(only molex-pcie6pin,dvi-vga,drivercd,quicksatrt guide)


----------



## spikygv (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ no idea abt sapphire. . but i think the same fan trick should do. . i stand by what i said earlier. . get the one which honors the warranty without hassels.  . gecube model temps , i'm sure can be controlled very easily.dual slot cooler based card is welcome if warranty is good enough. . dont go by the looks of the bundle. . in any brand , u'll get all the needed and promised features. .and u'll never use that molex to pcie connector. . i think the same is true for other brands , but not sure. i can post it if u need it .now , have u found any more info about warranty ?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ no idea abt sapphire. . but i think the same fan trick should do. . i stand by what i said earlier. . get the one which honors the warranty without hassels.  . gecube model temps , i'm sure can be controlled very easily.dual slot cooler based card is welcome if warranty is good enough. . dont go by the looks of the bundle. . in any brand , u'll get all the needed and promised features. .and u'll never use that molex to pcie connector. . i think the same is true for other brands , but not sure. i can post it if u need it .now , have u found any more info about warranty ?



well post what u can abt the bundle....

heres what i hv com to knw...

*Palit*--->from tirupati enterprises,based in kolkata,distributors,3yrs warranty,good record.
            bundle:1*dvi-vga,1*6pin sata power,driver disk,quicksetup

*sapphire*-->lynx,chandigarh,3yrs wrrnty they say(2yrs on sapphire site),record unknown(aditya technologies,local in kolkata,distributors of sapphire said they wont honor warranty of sapphire card bought from lynx)
             byndle:1*dvi-vga,1*6pin sata power,1*crossfire bridge,1*dvi-hdmi,1*ccomponent out,driver disk,ruby rom disc,quicksetup


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ no idea abt sapphire. . but i think the same fan trick should do. . i stand by what i said earlier. . get the one which honors the warranty without hassels.  . gecube model temps , i'm sure can be controlled very easily.dual slot cooler based card is welcome if warranty is good enough. . dont go by the looks of the bundle. . in any brand , u'll get all the needed and promised features. .and u'll never use that molex to pcie connector. . i think the same is true for other brands , but not sure. i can post it if u need it .now , have u found any more info about warranty ?


Well you're mostly right, but THAT molex to PCIe connector is helpful for cards with 2 power connectors(HD4870/8800GTX/9800GTX) or Crossfire/SLI setup as till recently 2x6pin connecters were rare for mid range 600w P.S.Us.



mukherjee said:


> well post what u can abt the bundle....
> 
> heres what i hv com to knw...
> 
> ...


If you find proper support in Kolkata then go for Sapphire otherwise its best to go with Palit.
P.S-The extra adapters are available in Chandni and as for RubyRom it mostly contains game demos and wallpapers freely available in the net.
So warranty comes first.
HAPPY GAMING


----------



## spikygv (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i'm assuming he wont do X-fire . if he does , he'll need a better psu anyway. a hd4850 uses only a single 6 pin pcie. 
@mukherji,
forget the bundle. . dvi-vga can be found for 200 bucks. .but i dont think u'll be using it at all . .best to use dvi-d with TFT screens. .if u're sure abt palit warranty , get it. .


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ i'm assuming he wont do X-fire . if he does , he'll need a better psu anyway. a hd4850 uses only a single 6 pin pcie.


What if he decides to go for HD4870 later or any other new Card that comes along.
Anyway, the bundles not that important its the warranty that sure counts.

Also, good gaming LCDs(Better contrast ratios and response not to mention the viewing angle) are still costly.Sub 10-12k LCDs are not for gaming.That will definitely set someone back a bit.Also these sub 10-12k LCDs usually do not have DVI input.So DVI to * converters may be required.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> If you find proper support in Kolkata then go for Sapphire otherwise its best to go with Palit.
> P.S-The extra adapters are available in Chandni and as for RubyRom it mostly contains game demos and wallpapers freely available in the net.
> So warranty comes first.
> HAPPY GAMING



like i sed b4r,aditya technologies kolkata branch will not be taking acre of warranty if i go in forr sapphire bought from lynx.
but tirupati are based in kolkata itself(their HQ).
well my cm500extreme powr provides a 6pin pcie power,so i wont be needing any converters.
i m concerned abt the dvi->hdmi and crossfire bridge connectors....
where in chandni can u find those?plz giv directions in case i go for Palit.



sagargv said:


> @mukherji,
> forget the bundle. . dvi-vga can be found for 200 bucks. .but i dont think u'll be using it at all . .best to use dvi-d with TFT screens. .if u're sure abt palit warranty , get it. .



i will be buying a dell se198wfp(or any other,plz recommend?) and hence use the dvi port itself.
will confirm warranty 2mrw...



tkin said:


> Also, good gaming LCDs(Better contrast ratios and response not to mention the viewing angle) are still costly.Sub 10-12k LCDs are not for gaming.That will definitely set someone back a bit.Also these sub 10-12k LCDs usually do not have DVI input.So DVI to * converters may be required.



also i intend to buy a dell se198wfp 19"widescreen lcd wid it....will it do ok with gaming?


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> also i intend to buy a dell se198wfp 19"widescreen lcd wid it....will it do ok with gaming?




Above is great for gaming...

As a rule..for GPU..buy dual slot kits..they keep the cores cools..and dissipate heat out/away from the cabinet internals. Better for OC vectors too..!!

Let us know how it performs..!


----------



## spikygv (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin , dint think of such an upgrade. . but then again , i dont expect molex - pcie 6 pin connectors to be very hard to find in the market. and if indeed he does upgrade , he can look if such a converter ( possibly molex- 8 pin pcie ) is in the bundle of the new card he may purchase later. .cross the bridge when u come across the river. .

bottomline , as tkin said , forget the bundle.

@mukherji , 

u better buy the hd4850 ASAP. .else u'll regret it. u have already delayed it a lot. New cards usually come out just before Christmas and u'll be feeling bad that a new card performing possibly better than hd4850 for the same price has been released just after u got the 4850 .. get 4850 while its hot . 

dell se198WFP , has 5ms response time. probobly ISO ( black - white - black ) response time. . its not GTG .. so most likely , it doesnt have RTC. . newer monitors have RTC which reduce ghosting significantly has response times of usually 2ms GTG. . those monitors without  RTC , have 15-20ms of GTG response times. .i strongly recommend u to buy a monitor with DVI-D and RTC. .i suggest u avoid LG models coz their RTC is prone to errors much more than other companies. .ofcourse , with newer models , that may have changed. have a look at few reviews and then decide. xbitlabs.com is a good place to start


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherjee

Yus, I agree that you shoud get the HD4850 ASAP. Regarding the vendor and bundle, well, Sapphire might perform better and have a nice bundle but as you mentioned no-one is agreeing to give you the warranty in Kolkata. Safety comes first, and it applies here too . I think that NOW your best bet would be Palit.


----------



## regenade (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lol Digit forum users  r so unconnected and in stone age. The palit is available for 9150 +shipping  from ITwares

*www.techenclave.com/dealer-s-paradise/ic-palit-hd4850-512mb-ddr3-cheapset-117914.html

Tirupati guys made a good bakra out of Mr Mukherjee


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> like i sed b4r,aditya technologies kolkata branch will not be taking acre of warranty if i go in forr sapphire bought from lynx.
> but tirupati are based in kolkata itself(their HQ).
> well my cm500extreme powr provides a 6pin pcie power,so i wont be needing any converters.
> i m concerned abt the dvi->hdmi and crossfire bridge connectors....
> ...


I think any store in Chandni that sale HD4850 or least HD3870 cards will have the Crossfire connectors.

As for gaming that LCDs good, has a 1000:1 contrast ratio, 5 ms response and large viewing angle:- *computershopper.com/reviews/dell-se198wfp-lcd-monitor-review 
Also:- *www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor_se198wfp?c=us&cs=28&l=en&s=dfb
Go for it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dell 19" LCD (SE198WFP) is a very g00d monitor .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> like i sed b4r,aditya technologies kolkata branch will not be taking acre of warranty if i go in forr sapphire bought from lynx.
> but tirupati are based in kolkata itself(their HQ).
> well my cm500extreme powr provides a 6pin pcie power,so i wont be needing any converters.
> i m concerned abt the dvi->hdmi and crossfire bridge connectors....
> ...



if ur local vendor is not able to give u warranty for the sapphire u buy from lynx ...whats the point buying it ??? u will have to always send it to lynx ...bearing shipping cost everytime and unknown time in the process ....as i have said before and as sagargv said go for the brand for which u can get good service locally ....

and i m not sure if the lynx guy is selling the dual slot cooler card ...check with him...about connector...they are so common these days ..shouldn't be a problem ...buying a graphics card based on its bundle is not wise unless otherwise u are getting a mainstream game bundled and costing not much....that is not the case with sapphire here ... 

are u planning to use HDMI for u TV ..???

as tkin said ...everything can be found over Internet which is there on ruby rom ..

crossfire bridge connectors ...when u buy a new card to crossfire ...better look for it then ...otherwise its of no use now...component out cable can be bought for 100/- everywhere ...

i would have suggested u to look for all those things if u had to buy both locally and price difference was not great ...but looking overall i would say i will go for palit/gecube whatever u getting.

i will be buying hd4850 tomo ....or day after ...locally either gecube or palit whatever i get it ..


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> if ur local vendor is not able to give u warranty for the sapphire u buy from lynx ...whats the point buying it ??? u will have to always send it to lynx ...bearing shipping cost everytime and unknown time in the process ....as i have said before and as sagargv said go for the brand for which u can get good service locally ....
> 
> and i m not sure if the lynx guy is selling the dual slot cooler card ...check with him...about connector...they are so common these days ..shouldn't be a problem ...buying a graphics card based on its bundle is not wise unless otherwise u are getting a mainstream game bundled and costing not much....that is not the case with sapphire here ...
> 
> ...



u right bro...u hv actually put into words what i had thot overnight....
esp abt the crossfire cable...i can only think of the bridge when i am near the river!!!
i will be buying the palit 2mrw or day after alongwit the dell se198wfp to go wid it!!!
happy gaming bro!


----------



## spikygv (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ forget abt the crossfire connectors .. u're mobo is not X-fire capable .. usually , the mobo will be bundled with x-fire or SLI connectors , not the g-card. .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> esp abt the crossfire cable...i can only think of the bridge when i am near the river!!!



that was funny lol 

and monitor is good... go for it...
do post ur experiences .. happy gaming!!



sagargv said:


> ^^ forget abt the crossfire connectors .. u're mobo is not X-fire capable .. usually , the mobo will be bundled with x-fire or SLI connectors , not the g-card. .



yes thats right ....it always comes with a mobo...

i have to ask something about PSU ...since u are using coolermaster..i m not able to decide still which PSU to go for ??? should it be coolermaster extreme power 600W ? or corsiar vx450W both are available at almost the same price....i have to couple it with HD4850...any help will be appreciated.

-thanks.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> that was funny lol
> 
> and monitor is good... go for it...
> do post ur experiences .. happy gaming!!
> ...



well...both are good...only difference is the no of +12v rails,cm has 2,corsair has 1.
IMO both shud do good....but keep in mind the +12v ATX power supply of the CPU i(the 4pin/8pin bla bla,ATX 2.01/2.02...something like dat).
better to keep it both ways feasible...corsair has both i guess...not so wid cm!
so that shud guide ur decision!


----------



## spikygv (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get Corsair vx450W .. the 8 pin atx connector will be needed by future boards . the single rail prevents current being locked up in any one rail. hearing problems with new CM 600W .. so i strongly recommend corsair vx450W . plus u have 80+ efiiciancy . and theres not a single card that cant be run on the corsair vx450W..

@mukherji , are u sure abt ur choice on the monitor ? i think u should read reviews and select a model with lower response time


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well...both are good...only difference is the no of +12v rails,cm has 2,corsair has 1.
> IMO both shud do good....but keep in mind the +12v ATX power supply of the CPU i(the 4pin/8pin bla bla,ATX 2.01/2.02...something like dat).
> better to keep it both ways feasible...corsair has both i guess...not so wid cm!
> so that shud guide ur decision!



now i really don't know what is that ATX 2.01/2.02 thing...?? and more over i was interested in knowing u have been using it for a long time now did u face any problem ...with CM ??



sagargv said:


> get Corsair vx450W .. the 8 pin atx connector will be needed by future boards . the single rail prevents current being locked up in any one rail. hearing problems with new CM 600W .. so i strongly recommend corsair vx450W . plus u have 80+ efiiciancy . and theres not a single card that cant be run on the corsair vx450W..
> 
> @mukherji , are u sure abt ur choice on the monitor ? i think u should read reviews and select a model with lower response time



thanks for replying ..and yes that was my concern with CM600W i m also hearing problem with CM...my mind was not able to decide between the two ....but i will get corsair vx450W now,its almost the same price as CM600W..

then which monitor do u suggest for 19" or for 22" ???


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> get Corsair vx450W .. the 8 pin atx connector will be needed by future boards . the single rail prevents current being locked up in any one rail. hearing problems with new CM 600W .. so i strongly recommend corsair vx450W . plus u have 80+ efiiciancy . and *theres not a single card that cant be run on the corsair vx450W*..
> 
> @mukherji , are u sure abt ur choice on the monitor ? i think u should read reviews and select a model with lower response time



Does that include 9800GX2/HD4850x2/HD4870x2(on 450w P.S.U)??

And CM 600w is a good P.S.U. The Duo version is available in India and has 2xPCIe 6 Pin connectors, enough for low powered CrossfireX/SLI setup or Cards that require 2 PCIe connectors(HD4870/9800GTX,GTX+,GTX260 etc).
*Look for this DUO version.(RP-600-PCAP)*


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> now i really don't know what is that ATX 2.01/2.02 thing...?? and more over i was interested in knowing u have been using it for a long time now did u face any problem ...with CM ??
> thanks for replying ..and yes that was my concern with CM600W i m also hearing problem with CM...my mind was not able to decide between the two ....but i will get corsair vx450W now,its almost the same price as CM600W..
> 
> then which monitor do u suggest for 19" or for 22" ???



have been using it over a yr now...no probs at all...never went down on me....a thumbs up from me...
go for the corsair vx450w,or the hx620 if ur wallet permits! 



sagargv said:


> @mukherji , are u sure abt ur choice on the monitor ? i think u should read reviews and select a model with lower response time



i cant shell as much as 18k for the lcd now...as far as i hv researched,none of the lcds in the 19"-20" range have 2ms(GTG)response times.....neither is the dell sp2008wfp avlabl....nor any other do i find with lower rates...22" is double of 19" in terms of price....mayb it will invest in a better lcd the next time round.
akaik,i reviews that i found really dint write off the dell se198wfp!rather it fared better thn many samsungs,lgs and viewsonics!
i m concerned with the price bro!
suggestions? in the 10-11k price bracket?plz rrep quick,i m going to buy both card n lcd 2mrw itslf is possible....


----------



## spikygv (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin , link and if possible review please.


@imgame2 , for 22", i recommend the same model that i have ,  dell sp2208wfp . avoid LG as RTC errors are too much ( source xbitlabs.com ) . .samsung is good but way too costly for a 22" ( 22k when i last enquired ) and no panel guarantee ( if u get a CMO panel , then u're out of luck and u cant do anything ) and most models of samsung lack dvi-d. . viewsonic , i dint bother to see because of bad after-sale service. . 

for 19" , i have done no research. . read a few reviews. xbitlabs.com , trustedreviews.com . .theres another good website for TFT reviews which is not coming to my mind. .

@mukherji , i think some viewsonic model has 2ms in 19" ..not sure. i think choto cheeta had done a review of it a few months back.  .

PS
i finally remembered the name of the site for TFT reviews. behardware.com

*www.behardware.com/html/cat/22/


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @tkin , link and if possible review please.
> 
> 
> @imgame2 , for 22", i recommend the same model that i have ,  dell sp2208wfp . avoid LG as RTC errors are too much ( source xbitlabs.com ) . .samsung is good but way too costly for a 22" ( 22k when i last enquired ) and no panel guarantee ( if u get a CMO panel , then u're out of luck and u cant do anything ) and most models of samsung lack dvi-d. . viewsonic , i dint bother to see because of bad after-sale service. .
> ...



found this: *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/22/qui...45wm-19-hd-widescreen-with-viewdock/#more-242

nothing that i hoped! pretty useless ipod dock and 5ms! 

*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=348&s=accs  i found this....dunnno weder avlabl and at wat price!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> have been using it over a yr now...no probs at all...never went down on me....a thumbs up from me...
> go for the corsair vx450w,or the hx620 if ur wallet permits!
> 
> 
> ...



i wouldn't suggest to buy a 19"-20" monitor if ur budget can go upto 11k  ...with only 1.5k more u can get a 22" monitor ...from samsung/viewsonic ...22" would be better choice 3" difference can be worth ..also gaming at resolution of 1680 x 1050..if u hold on for a while for monitor i think 22" ....3" can really make a difference....is better option specially when u can spend 11k today.....

but the problem with 22" is very less model with DVI port,2ms(GTG) is a new technology and hardly any monitor support it...

and most of the monitors that are available are good enough for movie watching or games ..unless u keep them side by side u won't notice significant difference in picture quality.off course dell's monitors are the best ...but other monitors are not far behind..especially when u see their price....

a word of caution HD4850 has some problem with DVI port with some monitors especially with hanss.g ..what monitor are u using now ...? is it not possible for u to hold on for a month or so ??? believe me u won't regret 22" experience .....u never brought up this topic before else i would have suggested u earlier....

dude prices have come down to 12k region for all 22" inch models so its not twice as u think...i can give u updated price only tomorrow i m afraid ...



tkin said:


> Does that include 9800GX2/HD4850x2/HD4870x2(on 450w P.S.U)??
> 
> And CM 600w is a good P.S.U. The Duo version is available in India and has 2xPCIe 6 Pin connectors, enough for low powered CrossfireX/SLI setup or Cards that require 2 PCIe connectors(HD4870/9800GTX,GTX+,GTX260 etc).
> *Look for this DUO version.(RP-600-PCAP)*



its good but recently i have heard many people complaining with their experience with CM600W ...i will check with  my vendor though...about the DUO model ...thanks for bringing it to light


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i wouldn't suggest to buy a 19"-20" monitor if ur budget can go upto 11k  ...with only 1.5k more u can get a 22" monitor ...from samsung/viewsonic ...22" would be better choice 3" difference can be worth ..also gaming at resolution of 1680 x 1050..if u hold on for a while for monitor i think 22" ....3" can really make a difference....is better option specially when u can spend 11k today.....
> 
> but the problem with 22" is very less model with DVI port,2ms(GTG) is a new technology and hardly any monitor support it...
> 
> ...



well i think i will wait a day or two .....

budget updated: *10k max* for the LCD


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @tkin , link and if possible review please.
> 
> 
> @imgame2 , for 22", i recommend the same model that i have ,  dell sp2208wfp . avoid LG as RTC errors are too much ( source xbitlabs.com ) . .samsung is good but way too costly for a 22" ( 22k when i last enquired ) and no panel guarantee ( if u get a CMO panel , then u're out of luck and u cant do anything ) and most models of samsung lack dvi-d. . viewsonic , i dint bother to see because of bad after-sale service. .



i know the model u have is the best 22" out there but its also costly for about 16.5k now ...and also has a webcam which i don't need there is one model cheaper for 14.5k Dell E228WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor ...how is this model ...?? 

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

i know samsung lack DVI intereface otherwise they are good enough atleast what i have seen ....

now samsung 2243NWX is decent enough monitor available for 12.5k ...only thing is it lacks DVI port ...how much difference does a DVI port make anyway ....??? i mean over the the traditional VGA port ...??



mukherjee said:


> well i think i will wait a day or two .....
> 
> budget updated: *10k max* for the LCD



*www.viewsonic.com.au/products/productspecs.php?id=322

this model has it all ...

2ms(GTG)
DVI Port
4000:1 DCR

i have not seen the reviews of this model ...and moreover reviews won't be so great..cos its a budget model ...available in India for 12.5k ~13k

but this can serve u well if u are planning to buy the 19" monitor and want to keep it for about an year ....as far as investment goes ..extra 1.5k or 2k will not hurt for 22" (extra 2k for 3")...or if u can't spend extra 2k today... wait for a month ...work with u current monitor..then go for 22" inch.

thats what i would do ....but i don't know what ur choices and preferences are...so can't comment much on it .....

i would suggest u to look around and do a through research and convince urself like u did for HD4850 ...it will really help u in every way ...cos prices are coming down for both 22" and 24" models ...and will keep coming down in future...


UPDATED - if its 10k MAX then go for Dell SE198WFP @ 9.7k ....then the discussion is closed i guess ...

i m waiting for ur gaming performance results ...let us know when u buy the new card and monitor.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame2 , DVI port does make a BIG difference .. text readability increases greatly when using dvi-port as compared to vga.i havent bothered to test games and movies using vga when i could use dvi port.i'm sure they'll be worse in analog port. atleast thats what i've felt and i'm sure many users will agree with me. i dont think samsung 2243NWX is a good choice.

now , comparing dell sp2208 vs. dell e228. this is what i noticed.

1.e228 -  no issues with glare coz it uses matte screen. sp2208 uses a glossy panel which makes glare more severe. forget the sp2208 if u have a window / light  source in front of the monitor. sp2208 will reflect light severely.

2. since e228 doesnt use a glossy panel , colors are not as crisp as sp2208 and has only 72% color gamut while sp2208 has 92% color gamut thanks to the gloss panel.

3. e228 is cheaper.

4. e228 doesnt have RTC ( response time compensation ) !!!!! thus it has a 5ms ISO response time. and gtg response time will be around 15-20 ms . sp2208 has RTC and has 2ms gtg response time which reduces ghosting a lot. note that the presence of RTC has improved response time from 15ms to 2 ms .not from 5ms to 2ms as advertised on dell website.

5. e228 has d-sub ( analog ) and dvi-d . well and good. but sp2208 features a HDMI along with analog and dvi-d . .so if u wanna connect a console to the monitor, sp2208 is the way to go.

6. Advantage with DELL is that u have panel guarantee. they use only samsung panels(yes , u heard it right . dell doesnt make panels ) . But if u buy from samsung , panel is not guaranteed as samsung has outsourced panel manufacturing as they are not able to meet requirements. so with samsung monitors , u may get samsung , CMO ( the worst ) or some other panel of north america with is also ok . and number of monitors with CMO panels seem to be quite high in asia.

@mukherji , whats attracting u so much to dell se198wfp ?i think its wiser to look for models with RTC .and believe me 22" is a lot better than 19". if u can find a 19" model with RTC around 10k , then it'll be better than 22" models. .i think u should have a look at newer LG models 22" or 19" with RTC and find out if RTC errors have been reduced.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @imgame2 , DVI port does make a BIG difference .. text readability increases greatly when using dvi-port as compared to vga.i havent bothered to test games and movies using vga when i could use dvi port.i'm sure they'll be worse in analog port. atleast thats what i've felt and i'm sure many users will agree with me. i dont think samsung 2243NWX is a good choice.
> 
> now , comparing dell sp2208 vs. dell e228. this is what i noticed.
> 
> ...



thanks for all the help ...i guess its wiser to wait for prices to drop for Dell SP2208WFP 22" ...may be around 14k to my reach ..till then my current monitor is well enough.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ u're welcome


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i will consider these

1. *ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=339  @ 10.8k+tax
2. *ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=348  @ 12k+tax

maybe the vx1940w is the best bet? its in stock...whereas the 1962wm has to be ordered...warranty is ok....

wat say?
i wont be going in for the 22 inchers as of now...this is my first lcd,but not my last! 
and i will need to buy an lcd before the end of september..my bro needs the crt with his hostel rig(dats our old rig+currnt 17" monitor)

plz repl quick with any suggestions....

EDIT: R these worth the xtra cash? Considering im getting the dell se198wfp @ 9600/- all inc? I m not a Dell fanboy,but its the best value out there,with a DVI port!

and i forgot to mention.....
i bought my Palit HD4850 today....  

this is the card : *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2437


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well i will consider these
> 
> 1. *ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=339  @ 10.8k+tax
> 2. *ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=348  @ 12k+tax
> ...



congrats on buying HD4850 finally !! so how is it ...tell us more about it ...


sagargv knows more about LCD's and he will be able to help u out better .....

and thats precisely my point this is ur first LCD ...look at urself ...u are talking about monitors in 11k and 12k range ...when one can buy a 22" LCD in that price range ...i would personally go for 22" even if i don't get top of the line LCD's but i know my samsung 943NWX i bought for my mom ...was satisfying enough for me ...its ordinary in every sense ...doesn't have a DVI port,not 2ms(GTG) ...but its great ..and personally i have seen many LCD's ...its really difficult to make out the difference unless u keep the two side by side even if u are going for to buy it for a year .....in my opinion u should consider 22" since u are on stiff budget now...thats my opinion but choice is urs at the end ....


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> congrats on buying HD4850 finally !! so how is it ...tell us more about it ...
> 
> 
> sagargv knows more about LCD's and he will be able to help u out better .....
> ...



thanks bro! havent put the card in my rig yet(see my old siggy? ).....but it feels good....has great samsung gddr3 chips!(samsung K4J52324QE-BJ1A)

well...i cant really stress enuf....at my place....all the best stuff isnt avlable....

my requirements:
1.dvi
2.widescreen
3.atleast 5ms,2ms(GTG) if possible
4.not more than 11k max

add the 4...wats the result? dellse198wfp/viewsonic vx1940w.....

plz comment.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> thanks bro! havent put the card in my rig yet(see my old siggy? ).....but it feels good....has great samsung gddr3 chips!(samsung K4J52324QE-BJ1A)
> 
> well...i cant really stress enuf....at my place....all the best stuff isnt avlable....
> 
> ...



viewsonic looks better cos it supports higher resolution 1680x1050 that resolution is not usually supported by a 19" monitor ...with HD4850 in hand its definitely a tempting choice as u can play at those resolutions ...its will be treat with all eye candy on ...today i m extremely tired like yesterday hence i have no strength to pull out reviews for u ...may be tomo i can help u out ...today i hope sagargv gives u his valuable input ...if its 11k fix then ...22" is little far ...

but i was able to check out the price of this monitor locally ..what he told me on phone is 12.2k (all inclusive)...it fulfills all ur requirement except 4rth...

*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=340



sagargv said:


> ^^ u're welcome



since dell are top of the line monitors and no doubt they are the best ...but also costly for now atleast 22" .....so which one is good buy in 22" inch excluding dell ...lets say poor people's 22" for price range of 11.5k to 12.5k (AOC is available for 11.5k ..thats the cheapest ..) how are AOC models .......if u have some info on them it will be greatly appreciated ...


----------



## spikygv (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mukherji , viewsonic 1962 seems to be a good choice.
*www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=5577&Itemid=40&limit=1&limitstart=3

but since u have order it , i think its best to drop 1962 .

if u're considering monitors with 5ms response time , get the dell. . since u're likely to buy another TFT in maybe a year or so , then settle with 19" . the dell model will do fine considering the warranty issues with viewsonic. but anyone u buy , make sure its got a dvi-d port. in case u go for viewsonic , hope u can manage with text .. they'll look pretty small because of the higher dot pitch. 

congratulations on ur purchase. .post the temps of the hd4850.

*www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2008/review-viewsonic-vx1940w-part15.html#Conclusion

1940 seems to be a good model too. . but dell has better viewing angles than this. .if u're a single user , this wont bother u. 

find out about the warranty of 1940 which u'll get and then make the decission.

@imgame2 , sorry there. i dunno much abt TFT's . i bought my sp2208 a month back. had read a few reviews , so i was sharing what i learnt. some guy who posted in the 2nd or 3rd page of BASIC GUIDE to purchase system knows about TFTs a lot i think. .last year , one of my friends was buying a 19" and i asked him for his recommendation. i have no more info about 22" TFTs.

these websites will be helpful

xbitlabs.com
prad.de
trustedreviews.com

search and read a few reviews in these sites , u'll glean a great deal.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If i have to install ati hd 3450 then what smps psu will be sufficient . .


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well....
the price of viewsonic vx1940w is 11k(all inc)....thats outta my budget...also i m concerned with the readability in 1680*1050 res in a 19" screen.....

similarly,vx2235wm5 costs 13k(all inc)....no question....

so i m goin in for the dell se198wfp!!!!

cheers!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well....
> the price of viewsonic vx1940w is 11k(all inc)....thats outta my budget...also i m concerned with the readability in 1680*1050 res in a 19" screen.....
> 
> similarly,vx2235wm5 costs 13k(all inc)....no question....
> ...



thats good enough for now .....and once u go for total upgrade ...u might be buying a 24" monitor ...

though just look if u can find a local dell dealer and try to talk about price often u can get at the price below what is quoted on website ....so please look into that ...


happy gaming ..

keep us posted about HD4850 ...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> thats good enough for now .....and once u go for total upgrade ...u might be buying a 24" monitor ...
> 
> though just look if u can find a local dell dealer and try to talk about price often u can get at the price below what is quoted on website ....so please look into that ...
> 
> ...



well yes, i m geyying it from a local dell dealer....he is offering it for 9600 all inc...dats 100/- less than dell site!  

and see my post abt hd4850 in the new thread i just created!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well yes, i m geyying it from a local dell dealer....he is offering it for 9600 all inc...dats 100/- less than dell site!
> 
> and see my post abt hd4850 in the new thread i just created!



cool ..have fun with gaming now ....!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> *@tkin , link and if possible review please.*
> 
> 
> @imgame2 , for 22", i recommend the same model that i have ,  dell sp2208wfp . avoid LG as RTC errors are too much ( source xbitlabs.com ) . .samsung is good but way too costly for a 22" ( 22k when i last enquired ) and no panel guarantee ( if u get a CMO panel , then u're out of luck and u cant do anything ) and most models of samsung lack dvi-d. . viewsonic , i dint bother to see because of bad after-sale service. .
> ...


Here you go:- *hi-techreviews.com/reviews_2006/ExtremePower600/P1.htm
This isn't the best 600w P.S.U out there.One thing is that its cheap. But a few of my friends are using it on a C2 Q6600+XFX8800GT without any hiccups for about a year now.

My recommended P.S.U-Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U, but for tight budgets CM is good.
(Treat this P.S.U as a 500w P.S.U i.e NO SLI/Crossfire is recommended)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Here you go:- *hi-techreviews.com/reviews_2006/ExtremePower600/P1.htm
> This isn't the best 600w P.S.U out there.One thing is that its cheap. But a few of my friends are using it on a C2 Q6600+XFX8800GT without any hiccups for about a year now.
> 
> My recommended P.S.U-Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U, but for tight budgets CM is good.
> (Treat this P.S.U as a 500w P.S.U i.e NO SLI/Crossfire is recommended)



well yes old ones had no problem ...but the newer ones are going kaput ...corsiar 620HX is way out of my budget and i know i will never need it ...i want to use my current system till 2009 end then i will upgrade ....so till then for VX450 is good since it 84% efficiency ...and only thing i will be adding to this system will be a WD-680GB ...so VX450 is much better choice than CM here even if CM has a higher Wattage..


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> well yes old ones had no problem ...but the newer ones are going kaput ...corsiar 620HX is way out of my budget and i know i will never need it ...i want to use my current system till 2009 end then i will upgrade ....so till then for VX450 is good since it 84% efficiency ...and only thing i will be adding to this system will be a WD-680GB ...so VX450 is much better choice than CM here even if CM has a higher Wattage..


Sure, but a 500w P.S.U might be good if you're putting a lot of components in.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Sure, but a 500w P.S.U might be good if you're putting a lot of components in.



all CM PSU works at 70% efficiency while corsiar works at 82-84% efficiency ...so the constant power u are assured to get is 500*0.7 =350W for CM500W and  600*0.7=420W while with corsiarVX450 u can get 450*0.84= 378W....so u can not always say that ...why do we not prefer zebronics/microteck 500W ?? which u can get in  0.5k ??? 

the reasons are obvious high quality components,constant current,and higher efficiency which u can't get from those zebronics and microteck brands ...


----------



## spikygv (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin , thanks for the review. . dated 2006 , i thought this was a new product. .theitwares dont seem to have it.. any idea of price ?

the only advantage i see is that it sports 2 pcie 6 pin connectors instead of one in vx450W. .and i doubt the CM600W to be sufficient for SLI / X-fire . if any single card needs 2x6pin pcie , then vx450W has enough molex's to spare and one can use a molex-> pcie . .even with more components i doubt if the CM600W can do better than the vx450W . IMO , if the load is so much that the vx450W fails , then the CM600W will also fail soon enough. lets remember that CM600W is a dual rail model and some current will get locked up in one of the rails and in most cases u wont be using both the 12 volt rails to their fullest potential. so , i dont think u can draw 420W out of that smps.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The corsair psu is underrated. It provides 570W

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Shloeb said:


> The corsair psu is underrated. It provides 570W
> 
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540



great ! so its a good investment to buy vx450



sagargv said:


> @tkin , thanks for the review. . dated 2006 , i thought this was a new product. .theitwares dont seem to have it.. any idea of price ?



its 3400 at my place ..!


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> @tkin , thanks for the review. . dated 2006 , i thought this was a new product. .theitwares dont seem to have it.. any idea of price ?
> 
> the only advantage i see is that it sports 2 pcie 6 pin connectors instead of one in vx450W. .and *i doubt the CM600W to be sufficient for SLI / X-fire* . if any single card needs 2x6pin pcie , then vx450W has enough molex's to spare and one can use a molex-> pcie . .even with more components i doubt if the CM600W can do better than the vx450W . IMO , if the load is so much that the vx450W fails , then the CM600W will also fail soon enough. lets remember that CM600W is a dual rail model and some current will get locked up in one of the rails and in most cases u wont be using both the 12 volt rails to their fullest potential. so , i dont think u can draw 420W out of that smps.


I already mentioned that in another post.It will NOT be enough.
And the VX450 will also not be sufficient for any GFX that requires 2 pins(HD4870) as it translates to higher power requirements and it won't just be enough.

The max output of VX450 is 570w.At that load continuously it will not last very long.It's best to use a P.S.U that works at its recommended normal load(450~500w here).
As for 2 pin cards corsair 500w P.S.Us(CMPSU520HX/VX550w) is least recommended(Coupled with a C2D/Q and 2GB RAM and a couple of HDDs, its least you need)

I have had very bad experiances regarding P.S.Us and from then I always prioritize P.S.U first.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i never contradicted you before. .i merely read in the review as SLI capable or something like that and i commented on that

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-15.html

*www.techspot.com/review/108-visiontek-radeon-4870/page11.html

As you can see , the max power consumed by the entire system ( excluding monitor ofcourse ) having a 4870 is well within 300W .. and i'm sure corsair vx450W can give 350W continous power without chances of failure. i see no problem with using a molex->pcie for the second connector needed in a 4870.

I have also had problems with psu's and i too have learnt the hard way that psu's are damn important. .Why do u think i got a CM 500W for my 8600GT ? ( vx450W was 4.5k then and CM500W was 3k ).


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ *i never contradicted you before*. .i merely read in the review as SLI capable or something like that and i commented on that
> 
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-15.html
> 
> ...


Chill yaar. don't get so serious.

I was just warning other people about using P.S.Us with low output and what that can do to their systems.Theres no contradiction here.This is a forum where people share their thoughts and ideas, this isn't a debate sort of thing.

I was just sharing my experiance, to be honest even 400w P.S.Us can theoratically run HD4870 but would you take the chance?

*NO HARD FEELINGS, I HOPE. WER'E ALL FRIENDS HERE.*


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Chill yaar. don't get so serious.
> 
> I was just warning other people about using P.S.Us with low output and what that can do to their systems.Theres no contradiction here.This is a forum where people share their thoughts and ideas, this isn't a debate sort of thing.
> 
> ...



well we are not talking about some other 400W PSU we are talking about VX450 ...so its not ordinary run of the mill  PSU ....u should consider reading reviews about VX450 ..


----------



## spikygv (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Chill yaar. don't get so serious.
> 
> I was just warning other people about using P.S.Us with low output and what that can do to their systems.Theres no contradiction here.This is a forum where people share their thoughts and ideas, this isn't a debate sort of thing.
> 
> ...



nope. not serious at all. and i definitely dont want a flame war .and i'm definitely not trying to convince anyone about anything. .just like u said , sharing ideas. .

On a side note , when vx450 was at 4.5k and CM600 had no complaints , i have recommended CM600 to many people ( and i got a CM500W myself ) and its a fine PSU and surely it will run a 4870 single card setup.

After reading the opinions of other members and reading reviews , i feel convinced that vx450 is a better choice. .Once again , this is a personal choice. there is nothing wrong with CM600W and like i said , it will power even a 4870x2... 

No hard feelings. .lets end this discussion of psu's .. after all , this is a g-card thread..
anything new with larrabee ? or early rumors about the new nvidia / amd g-cards expected by christmas ?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> anything new with larrabee ? or early rumors about the new nvidia / amd g-cards expected by christmas ?


Nothing about the next series, but some new ATi 4 series cards are coming out..
The 4600, 4650, 4550, 4350...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> nope. not serious at all. and i definitely dont want a flame war .and i'm definitely not trying to convince anyone about anything. .just like u said , sharing ideas. .
> 
> On a side note , when vx450 was at 4.5k and CM600 had no complaints , i have recommended CM600 to many people ( and i got a CM500W myself ) and its a fine PSU and surely it will run a 4870 single card setup.
> 
> ...



now corsiar vx450 is 3.4k almost same as CM600W so yesterday when i went to buy a PSU along with HD4850 ...i went on to buyCorsair VX450 ...and pretty much like its rock solid built and nice performance ...HD4850 runs fine with it ...

about the news all new HD4850x2 (except from the cards that nvidia mentioned above)is set to hit the stands ..price will be directly opposite to GTX280...

don't know much about new cards from nVidia and larrabee


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought it for 3250 in July.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i know u would have bought it for that price ...but at my place i was getting it for that price and which was same for ...what i would have ordered it ...from any online shop....so no regrets ....


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well.....i bought my Dell SE198WFP 19" widescreen LCD today.....@9.8k.....

verry satisfied with the performance.....and at the price bracket.....the bundle was excellent....dvi rocks!


----------



## spikygv (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ congrats on ur purchase. add it to ur siggy. definitely , dvi is better than analog. .


----------



## asingh (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mukherjee Sir...congrats..on for the LCD panel. It is an awesome panel. 

What was your reaction..the first time the desktop came up and you changed the setting to 1440 x 900..??


----------



## manoharprabhu (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got a 6600GT 512 MB version... It rocks


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> ^^ congrats on ur purchase. add it to ur siggy. definitely , dvi is better than analog. .



thanks bro.....ur opinions made me see reason...tho i could not spare enuf for an SP2208W.....maybe next time i will get a 24"!!!!  
and yes....thnks 4 the headsup...siggy updateD 



asigh said:


> Mukherjee Sir...congrats..on for the LCD panel. It is an awesome panel.
> 
> What was your reaction..the first time the desktop came up and you changed the setting to 1440 x 900..??



thanks asigh sir!
reaction? it was OMG....my desktop jus grew so spacious!!!!   ..... and the windows desktop too 



manoharprabhu said:


> Got a 6600GT 512 MB version... It rocks



how much did u pay for it?which make?
its a very good buy!congrats!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well.....i bought my Dell SE198WFP 19" widescreen LCD today.....@9.8k.....
> 
> verry satisfied with the performance.....and at the price bracket.....the bundle was excellent....dvi rocks!



great !!! congrats ...i knew once u buy it and use it ...u will be satisfied ....and within a week u will forget what bad ....people had to say about it......now is the time for gaming doc ...keep us updated with the games u are playing ...


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've narrowed my search of nVidia graphic card vendors to *ZOTAC and EVGA*.

*Which is best according to you guys in terms of Performance,Price,Build Quality and lastly Support in India?*

Please answer as soon as you can,THANKS IN ADVANCE for help.

P.S:-Congrats on the buy, mukherjee.Please keep posting about any new experiances.Your advices had helped me a lot.
Happy Gaming


----------



## spikygv (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> thanks bro.....ur opinions made me see reason...tho i could not spare enuf for an SP2208W.....maybe next time i will get a 24"!!!!
> and yes....thnks 4 the headsup...siggy updateD
> 
> 
> ...




thats exactly how if felt too .. if u felt like that moving from 17" to 19" wide. imagine how i would have felt moving from 17" to 22" wide !! . i'm glad that u liked it although my opinion did not help you and only got u confused. .no matter , you've got a monitor which u're liking thats what matters. .another advantage of 19" is 1440x900 .. the lower native resolution helps to improve frame rate. most games , i play at 1024x768 or 800x600 .. i have to down scale , i daresay this monitor does a good job of it. .but never the less , its not nearly as clear as native.. but with a powerful card u have , u can game at native resolution easily.

BTW , 6600GT WAS a gr8 card. .in performance it matches with a 8500GT. . 

@tkin , performance , price , build quality - evga and XFX ( but i've had heating issues here ) . so i recommend evga. 
customer service - XFX .. dunno abt evga. . but XFX is gr8. they gave me a replacement in 4 days ( including shipping time ).


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> thats exactly how if felt too .. if u felt like that moving from 17" to 19" wide. imagine how i would have felt moving from 17" to 22" wide !! . i'm glad that u liked it although my opinion did not help you and only got u confused. .no matter , you've got a monitor which u're liking thats what matters. .another advantage of 19" is 1440x900 .. the lower native resolution helps to improve frame rate. most games , i play at 1024x768 or 800x600 .. i have to down scale , i daresay this monitor does a good job of it. .but never the less , its not nearly as clear as native.. but with a powerful card u have , u can game at native resolution easily.
> 
> BTW , 6600GT WAS a gr8 card. .in performance it matches with a 8500GT. .
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!!!

Where do you live?(I mean in 4 days,in India,that's some serious improvement )

I got my Seagate HDD replaced in Kolkata in 2 weeks.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> thats exactly how if felt too .. if u felt like that moving from 17" to 19" wide. imagine how i would have felt moving from 17" to 22" wide !!



u must be blown away for by extra 5" of real estate..and that too in wide screen ... and quality of picture that u could get.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I've narrowed my search of nVidia graphic card vendors to *ZOTAC and EVGA*.
> 
> *Which is best according to you guys in terms of Performance,Price,Build Quality and lastly Support in India?*
> 
> ...



bro...let me tell u....tirupati r the distributors of evga in kolkata...the same guys i bought my palit hd4850 and lappy ram from...extremely helpful guys....u can visit their office and talk to them(u will like it  )......they are very good...
and abt xfx,they are distributed by rashi..havent heard anything abt them...
cant comment abt zotac....they are new entrants n the market!

n IMO, go for *eVGA*!!!!


----------



## Aakash14 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey can u suggest a good AGP graphic card within Rs 5000
my Motherboard is Intel 865G it supports only AGP Graphic cards
PL Suggest a good one.........
it shud b able to play most of the latest games such as AOE 3 POP etc....
IT SHUD NOT GENERATE HUGE AMOUNTS OF HEAT
IT SHUD B AN AGP CARD ONLY............


----------



## spikygv (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ budget ? 7300GT < 7600GS < 7600GT. 

@tkin , i live in mysore. .asked for replacement in rashi peripherals in b'lore. ( my vendor did ) .they dint have stock. so they couriered it in 4 days. .yup.. gave my card to my vendor on saturday . he gave it to rashi on next monday. got back new card on thursday. 
but as mukherji is assuring that tirupathi enterprises honor warranty well , my vote goes to evga.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv: Got my 3rd replacement.. I hope this runs under 90C..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Aakash14 said:


> hey can u suggest a good AGP graphic card within Rs 5000
> my Motherboard is Intel 865G it supports only AGP Graphic cards
> PL Suggest a good one.........
> it shud b able to play most of the latest games such as AOE 3 POP etc....
> ...



7300GS 512MB/


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> bro...let me tell u....tirupati r the distributors of evga in kolkata...the same guys i bought my palit hd4850 and lappy ram from...extremely helpful guys....u can visit their office and talk to them(u will like it  )......they are very good...
> and abt xfx,they are distributed by rashi..havent heard anything abt them...
> cant comment abt zotac....they are new entrants n the market!
> 
> n IMO, go for *eVGA*!!!!


Thanks mukherjee,So EVGA's a good option,as I thought.

Could anyone give me their(Tirupati) ADDRESS and PHONE No in Kolkata?

Seems Tirupati also distributes ZOTAC.

@sagargv, thanks for your valued opinion, that's one heck of a vendor you have.Most vendors here just gives you the distributer phone no. and wash their hands off as soon as possible.
Just have to bear the situation.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6000 posts in the graphics card section


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> 6000 posts in the graphics card section


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## spikygv (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> @sagargv: Got my 3rd replacement.. I hope this runs under 90C..



i really feel sad for you .. do keep me updated.. BTW , my vendor is no angel. .he had gone back to his distributor and after 2 months , i got back the same card i had given with same heating problem. .then i asked him to goto rashi. .and voila !


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Thanks mukherjee,So EVGA's a good option,as I thought.
> 
> Could anyone give me their(Tirupati) ADDRESS and PHONE No in Kolkata?
> 
> ...



well...tirupati distributes Zotac,but only mobos!!!
Zotac graphic cards r distributed by Aditya Technologies in Kolkata.

Tirupati contact:
11, Robert Street, 1st Floor, Kolkata - 700012 Phone - 033-22251192 / 93 Fax - 033-22251276 
Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh......Do tell him that i ,Dr.Aveek Mukherjee(from Medical Collg Kolkata) referred u.....and then u will,be assured of good rates!! 8)

Aditya Contact:
Robin Das
Email: robin_das@adityagroup.com
Address - 11B, Bawali Mondal Road, Kolkata-700026
Mobile - 09339458045 / 09831756844
Phone - 033-24658032/ 33.  Fax - 91-33-24658034.

Hope this info helps u!


----------



## regenade (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh......Do tell him that i ,Dr.Aveek Mukherjee(from Medical Collg Kolkata) referred u.....and then u will,be assured of good rates!! 

You gt the Palit HD 4850 for Rs 10.4k when uts available for arnd 9.4k ...Good deal sir 
Check www.theitwares.com also for its price


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
He's(mukherjee) telling about Zotac ... Not Palit.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



regenade said:


> Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh......Do tell him that i ,Dr.Aveek Mukherjee(from Medical Collg Kolkata) referred u.....and then u will,be assured of good rates!!
> 
> You gt the Palit HD 4850 for Rs 10.4k when uts available for arnd 9.4k ...Good deal sir
> Check www.theitwares.com also for its price



hmmmm..u r not widout a point there!
but i blv in paying wid one hand and taking delivery in the other....shipping is not IN wid me,at least wid comp parts....and unfortunately, i wont get warranty for such parts from local distris...so not for me.....but if u get a better deal than i got in Tirupati currently in Kolkata,hats off to u bro!


----------



## regenade (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No offence bro as the card which ITwares is selling is distributed by same Tiruapti Kolkta Office which is it HQ ! So I just wanted to say that you were overcharged !


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> well...tirupati distributes Zotac,but only mobos!!!
> Zotac graphic cards r distributed by Aditya Technologies in Kolkata.
> 
> Tirupati contact:
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info.
One questen :-
Tirupati is the distributer, I thought they don't sell directly to someone(like Rashi), and also is their price cheaper than stores in Kolkata(Chandni)??


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> One questen :-
> Tirupati is the distributer, I thought they don't sell directly to someone(like Rashi), and also is their price cheaper than stores in Kolkata(Chandni)??



yes they sell...they did to me!
and its about 200-300 bucks cheaper than d market plus u get direct warranty...no hassles dere!


----------



## break (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc has an asus p5gl mx mobo with intel 915gl chipset.it has a pci-e x16 slot which work in x4 mode.can i use nvidia geforce 7300 or 7600 graphic card in it.plz mention the nvidia 7series and 8series gfx card that i can use.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



break said:


> my pc has an asus p5gl mx mobo with intel 915gl chipset.it has a pci-e x16 slot which work in x4 mode.can i use nvidia geforce 7300 or 7600 graphic card in it.plz mention the nvidia 7series and 8series gfx card that i can use.



AFAIK you can use but you should not coz they are outdated .

Atleast buy a 8600GT 526MB GDDR3 or 9500GT 512MB GDDR3


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> AFAIK you can use but you should not coz they are outdated .
> 
> Atleast buy a 8600GT 526MB GDDR3 or 9500GT 512MB GDDR3



well??526MB? 
are the xams getting to ur fingers too? 
cheer up bro!

@break
welcome to the jungle!! 
well...that wud hv been 8600GT 256MB!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*sorry for the typo

It was 256MB GDDR3


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys check this out for graphics watts requirements.

*www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=7&t=9354


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Thanx


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



solomon_paulraj said:


> hi guys check this out for graphics watts requirements.
> 
> *www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=7&t=9354


Nice.. Thanks for sharing it..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guru3d informs about the power consumption of every grafix card they test..........

Anyways, thanx for sharing it


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



solomon_paulraj said:


> hi guys check this out for graphics watts requirements.
> 
> *www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=7&t=9354



tha was a nice one!
thanks 4 sharing....


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KPower Mania: They mention the overall power consumption of the system and not the exact power consumption of the graphics card itself..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^But stil.........anyways, thanks for correcting me .


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv: No improvement at all! This one runs above 120C!!
I'll have to give the card for replacement again. I wont be ol for a few more days once i give it for replacement.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

phew !! that can make u sweat .. . dont u have onboard gfx ? 

looks like this 8600 is causing u much more problems than it did to me. . . my sympathies. . . BTW , are u sure its 120C ? i mean , doesnt it slow down or shut off or give some warning ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude ur card is Michael Phelps of all 8600GT! It holds all gold medals of over heating & breaks its own record every time! May be u should shift to Antarctica or Greenland!

On a serious note, change ur card or use a custom cooler!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude, sell it and buy a 9500GT or 9600GT........if u can afford, a 9800GT/

8600GT is old anyways now .


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a guys updating my mobo to asus p5nmx today as told by u guys itself...
btw please tell me a good decent motherboard too to play maximum of the games in decent settings for 2-2.5 k
and yes do these support pixel shader 2.0 or 3.0
as some latest games like assasin's creed and bioshock require ver. 3.0 Pixel shader


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

while installing ATi HD4850 in an AMD config will i have 2 install an extra cooling system 
or the stock cooling will suffice (which i guess only 4 fans: 1Gcard + 1Proc + 1PSU + 1@ the side panel)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> while installing ATi HD4850 in an AMD config will i have 2 install an extra cooling system
> or the stock cooling will suffice (which i guess only 4 fans: 1Gcard + 1Proc + 1PSU + 1@ the side panel)



It will suffice, no need to buy anthing eXtra



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> a guys updating my mobo to asus p5nmx today as told by u guys itself...
> btw please tell me a good decent motherboard too to play maximum of the games in decent settings for 2-2.5 k
> and yes do these support pixel shader 2.0 or 3.0
> as some latest games like assasin's creed and bioshock require ver. 3.0 Pixel shader



I think you mean a decent grafix card ??? 

If so, Mercury 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 is available for 3k and is a nice card.


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys ... i have one doubt about my power requirement for my grfx card..

for this config :
E7200 + 1 hdd + 1 ODD + 2 x 1 GB sticks + 9800 GT

which smps should i go for ? i dnt have much money left ...i am getting a Glaciar Star PSU (500 W) with 72% effficiency with dual 12v rails (16 + 13 A ) for Rs 1100/- is it enuf ? i cant spare more than this . plz suggest guys.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i'd recommend a corsair vx450W - 3.2k. . i havent heard of glaciar star psu's . but 13+16 A will be cutting it close..i doubt if it would suffice. .


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the above mentioned glaciar star PSU is handling the above config (XFX 9600 GT in place of palit 9800 GT) without any problem. So let me rephrase the ques ..

Does 9800 GT requires more power than XFX 9600 GT (the one with HDMI port ) ???

Edit :
its nt Glaciar Star ...but Glacial Star ..
here is the product link

"Product Link..


----------



## nvidia (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> phew !! that can make u sweat .. . dont u have onboard gfx ?
> 
> looks like this 8600 is causing u much more problems than it did to me. . . my sympathies. . . BTW , are u sure its 120C ? i mean , doesnt it slow down or shut off or give some warning ?



I don't have onboard gfx. I have an SLi motherboard So if i give it for replacement, then i wont be able to use the comp until i get it back.

It doesn't shut down. It doesn't underclock/slow down. Although the performance of the card reduces a lot when it heats up.  Btw, this is the OCed version of 8600GT. Core runs at 620Mhz instead of 540Mhz. 



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude ur card is Michael Phelps of all 8600GT! It holds all gold medals of over heating & breaks its own record every time! May be u should shift to Antarctica or Greenland!



I'll give it for replacement again, if its as bad as this one then ill get a custom cooler.




KPower Mania said:


> Dude, sell it and buy a 9500GT or 9600GT........if u can afford, a 9800GT/
> 8600GT is old anyways now .


Wont buy anything till my 12th boards are over  After that ill buy an ATi card and ill upgrade my AMD 6000+ to a good Deneb processor(I dont have to change the motherboard )


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Wont buy anything till my 12th boards are over  After that ill buy an ATi card and ill upgrade my AMD 6000+ to a good Deneb processor(I dont have to change the motherboard )



^^^Wise decision bro!!!


----------



## spikygv (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia , it probobly underclocks if its slowing down. i think that all good 8600's are gone and they are giving u only faulty models which people returned.

do u want to get a custom cooler for that card ? he custom cooler may cost more than the card. ..

best of luck with ur 12th boards.. .i'm 2 years senior to u. . u studying state / central syllabus ?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thanks sagargv. I'm in State syllabus.
I don't want to spend money on a custom cooler for this card. Will invest in a new card instead. 
I used RivaTuner to check the temperatures. The clock doesn't slow down. Even ATi tool reports the same temperature(It cant display the graph! It's limited to 95C ).
I hope they have some models which are not faulty. My older 8600ESE was better than this one. Didn't cross 98C while playing games.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^Thanks sagargv. I'm in State syllabus.
> I don't want to spend money on a custom cooler for this card. Will invest in a new card instead.
> I used RivaTuner to check the temperatures. The clock doesn't slow down. Even ATi tool reports the same temperature(It cant display the graph! It's limited to 95C ).
> I hope they have some models which are not faulty. My older 8600ESE was better than this one. Didn't cross 98C while playing games.



well...lemme see...am 4yrs senior to u now!
besties 4 ur xams....keep offn computing for a while then?


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, regarding the XFX 9800GTX+ I just mailed kolkata@rptechindia.com about the avalibility of the card. Do you think they will reply?( I mean how responsive are they to customers?)

P.S-Best of luck for exams, nVidia.Study hard.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hey guys, regarding the XFX 9800GTX+ I just mailed kolkata@rptechindia.com about the avalibility of the card. Do you think they will reply?( I mean how responsive are they to customers?)
> 
> P.S-Best of luck for exams, nVidia.Study hard.



they will dude.ASAP
better still,call em up!


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is the good mid range card in the market ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ruturaj3 said:


> which is the good mid range card in the market ?



Nvidia : 8600GT

Ati : HD 3850


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*WOW!!
TIRUPATI KOLKATA ROCKS.*

I send them and *RASHI peripherals Kolkata* a mail each asking about the *EVGA 9800GTX+ and XFX 9800GTX+* and their availability in Kolkata.

*Tirupati replied within 24hrs and wrote that the EVGA 9800GTX+ SC is in stock at 14,500/- + 4% VAT. Rashi hadn't replied yet(2 days).*

*So Tirupati's customer service(Specially in Kolkata) is awesome, no second thought, I'm going for the EVGA 9800GTX+ SC which is a very good buy itself not to mention the best customer service I'v seen.*

Heres the specs:- *www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=512-P3-N874-AR&family=GeForce 9 Series Family
Made Up My Mind,
Thanks to mukherjee for Tirupati details


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ruturaj3 said:


> which is the good mid range card in the market ?



NVIDIA 9600GT 

ATi HD4650 and HD4670 are coming soon........they will be good mid-range offerings.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> NVIDIA 9600GT
> 
> ATi HD4650 and HD4670 are coming soon........they will be good mid-range offerings.


How do you define "Mid-Range", by performance or by price?

If by price then nVidia 8800GT(9800GT isn't available here and 9600GT is weaker) at 8k is an excellent "Mid-Range" card outperforming almost the big boys.
HD4850 is still at 10.5k almost everywhere in India so it may or may not be considered mid range.

So 8800GT is the best bang for "Mid-Range buck.(Soon to be replaced by 9800GT).

If 8k too much then 9600GT at 7k is another viable option.

P.S-HD46xx cards haven't launched in U.S yet, so its not an option till November.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mid range card is defined according to US standards ...anything with $75-$100 ...is considered mid range ....and translated to Indian context mid range will be cards around or under 6k ..i guess ...

HD4850 is available at 9.5k now ..i bought it for 9.7k ...someone has bought it for 9.2k ...

and 9800GT is anyday better available at 7.5k ....8800gt is almost phasing out of market ...its very difficult to find at my place ....

so 8k is costly for 8800 gt


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> mid range card is defined according to US standards ...anything with $75-$100 ...is considered mid range ....and translated to Indian context mid range will be cards around or under 6k ..i guess ...
> 
> HD4850 is available at 9.5k now ..i bought it for 9.7k ...someone has bought it for 9.2k ...
> 
> ...


HD4850 in Kolkata is at 10.5k(Dunno anywhere else)

9800GT isn't available yet(no XFX,EVGA,ASUS,MSI models here)
8800GT and 9800GT are same card except the tri-SLI feature, its just a refresh, so no major performance hike.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> HD4850 in Kolkata is at 10.5k(Dunno anywhere else)
> 
> 9800GT isn't available yet(no XFX,EVGA,ASUS,MSI models here)
> 8800GT and 9800GT are same card except the tri-SLI feature, its just a refresh, so no major performance hike.



actually 9800GT is based on 55nm technology so it'll be  cheaper and will be better overclocker than 8800gt ...


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> actually 9800GT is based on 55nm technology so it'll be  cheaper and will be better overclocker than 8800gt ...



Thats true only upto certain level, When AA and AF is mixed in the bag the 9800GT will perform like the 8800GT more or less as their features are exact same besides the die size which makes the former cheaper and a little more potent to overclocking.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it will be but the point is 8800GT is almost phased out of market ...very difficult to find one of those ...and 9800gt being cheaper is better option cos the coming games will require more firepower ..which a overclocked 9800gt can give better ..rather than 8800gt ...for its purely the choice of availability and price....moreover anyone would like to go for a better overclock able card ...specially when its not powerful enough than other cards in market ...being HD4850 getting cheaper and cheaper .....and pushing hard on 9800gt itself ....


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have asus m3npv-vm mobo. with onboard NVDIA 6150, can go for ATI HD4850.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i really can't hunt down ur mobo on asus site ...mind giving a link please ...
if it has a PCI-e x16 slot u can go for the card ...whats ur config with this ???

but still looks like system will be bottleneck to the games ...and HD4850 will not be able to do much in games like crysis(or games which depends on other system resources as well as GPU) with ur config....u will not be able to harness the full potential of HD4850 ...but still it will be great .. if u are planning to upgrade soon then i don't think there should be any problem ....


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i really can't hunt down ur mobo on asus site ...mind giving a link please ...
> if it has a PCI-e x16 slot u can go for the card ...whats ur config with this ???
> 
> but still looks like system will be bottleneck to the games ...and HD4850 will not be able to do much in games like crysis(or games which depends on other system resources as well as GPU) with ur config....u will not be able to harness the full potential of HD4850 ...but still it will be great .. if u are planning to upgrade soon then i don't think there should be any problem ....


*Wait a second, my head's spinning with all these Bottleneck issues.*

I need some clarification please.

I will have this config:-
1.Intel E8500/E8600
2.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC
3.4GB(2*2GB) DDR2 800MHZ RAM

Now if I get the *Intel DP35DP(P35)* mobo instead of *Asus P5Q(P45)*, will it be a *Bottleneck* to my system? 
*The Asus mobo's great I know, but what about the Intel DP35DP mobo.Will it prevent my system from unleashing it's full potential?*

Heres the links

Asus P5Q:- *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2164&modelmenu=1

Intel DP35DP:- *www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/products/desktop/bdb/dp35dp/feature/index.htm

P.S-I am not interested in overclocking.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> *WOW!!
> TIRUPATI KOLKATA ROCKS.*
> 
> I send them and *RASHI peripherals Kolkata* a mail each asking about the *EVGA 9800GTX+ and XFX 9800GTX+* and their availability in Kolkata.
> ...



dint i tell u bro? tirupati kolkata sure rocks!!!!
congrats on the purchase decision!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Rashi is not that good.. They took 3 weeks to replace my 8600GT ESE. But the replaced one is worse than the older card.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> *Wait a second, my head's spinning with all these Bottleneck issues.*
> 
> I need some clarification please.
> 
> ...



*Help With This Questen Please.*


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> *Help With This Questen Please.*



well bro,
i was looking thru the intel dp35dp mobo myself,and somewhere i found that it supported the latest lot of 45nm penryn proccies after a bios update(check the cpu support).well,that depends on what bios revison is avlabl in the market,but i will saty away from a bios update!

well,IMO asus is the way to go bro!!! u wont regret it!!!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin: You may not be interested in overclocking now. But you cant remain like that forever
Whats the price difference between the two?
And the Intel DP35DP doesn't support PCIe 2.0 i think. So P5Q is the way to go..


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> @tkin: You may not be interested in overclocking now. But you cant remain like that forever
> Whats the price difference between the two?
> And the Intel DP35DP doesn't support PCIe 2.0 i think. So P5Q is the way to go..



+1
he has a valid point there
and i confirmed,the support prob lies wid the e7200,so u shud do fine
*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dp35dp


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidia & mukherjee thanks to you both for the support.
Yes, my hearts going for the Asus too, think that's the best option.

Oh,nvidia, for your questens, the price difference is about 2.5k and yes PCIe 2.0 is only with Asus. So going with it.

And since I'm going with a 45nm Wolfdale proccy, I will probably overclock and the E8500 can go over 4.0 GHz at air.So you're right.

And mukherjee, I'm not worried about the processors at all.(E8xxx O.K)
Anyway, how's gaming with the new hardware?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2.5k more isn't that bad for a motherboard thats superior with PCI-e 2.0 support and very good support for Overclocking.
And the heat sink on the ASUS motherboard looks really awesome8)


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> @nvidia & mukherjee thanks to you both for the support.
> Yes, my hearts going for the Asus too, think that's the best option.
> 
> Oh,nvidia, for your questens, the price difference is about 2.5k and yes PCIe 2.0 is only with Asus. So going with it.
> ...



our pleasure bro!
well, u r going to have some sort of custom cpu cooler of the likes ultima 120/90 or cm hyperex for ur overclocking ventures?


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*So Its Confirmed, Going with ASUS P5Q.*

@mukherjee, not going to overclock right now.Will buy a CPU cooler next year perhaps and go nuts with the E8500.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> *So Its Confirmed, Going with ASUS P5Q.*



all the very best!!!
a very informed decision!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> our pleasure bro!
> well, u r going to have some sort of custom cpu cooler of the likes ultima 120/90 or cm hyperex for ur overclocking ventures?


No, not going to overclock right now.Will buy a CPU cooler next year perhaps and go nuts with the E8500


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have you see this?


> ASUS Express Gate
> Surf the Internet in 5-second-boot time without entering Windows
> With a fast bootup speed of only 5 seconds, the ASUS Express Gate offers an optional Linux OS bootup that allows you to enjoy instant access to commonly used functions like accessing the Internet, VoIP, and Web emailing without entering the OS.


Available on ASUS motherboards only 8)

And one more important thing to note is that this motherboard does _not_ support DDR3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9800GT is a 55nm based card and will hence run cooler and consume less power....

@tkin
DP35DP dosent support OC'ing and so I support nvidia and mukherjee.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Have you see this?
> 
> Available on ASUS motherboards only 8)
> 
> And one more important thing to note is that this motherboard does _not_ support DDR3.



hmmmm...nifty addition bro!!!
but ddr3??it isnt verryyy cheap at the momment,is it? 

offtopic:::
@ KPower Mania

hows ur xam going?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its not. But the prices will be cut by half when Nehalem comes out.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^u hv got a point there....


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Have you see this?
> 
> Available on ASUS motherboards only 8)
> 
> And one more important thing to note is that this motherboard does _not_ support DDR3.


Haven't seen this, just overlooked it I guess. Great feature.

P.S:-The only board supporting DDR3 and DDR2 now, within my budget(8k) is the MSI P35 Platinum COM and its not as good as Asus P5Q.

DDR3 won't be mainstream till Nehalem matuarizes at 2010 perhaps, think it then.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

DDR3 should come down to around 4-5k by Q1 '09.

But if you don't mind DDR3 support, then ASUS P5Q is an excellent board. But how much are you paying for this exactly?
It does not support SLi/CF.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> DDR3 should come down to around 4-5k by Q1 '09.
> 
> But if you don't mind DDR3 support, then ASUS P5Q is an excellent board. But how much are you paying for this exactly?
> It does not support SLi/CF.


Its costing about 7.8K.

There's *ASUS P5Q-Pro* at 8.8k that supports *CrossFire*:- *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2269&modelmenu=1

No, I don't care about DDR3 at all.


OffTopic:- *What The Hell are These Things?*
*www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_computing_solutions.html

*Crysis at 2560x1600,16XQAA anyone? Go sell your house and get it*.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BTW, Palit's 9800GT has arrived in India @ 7.8k .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> BTW, Palit's 9800GT has arrived in India @ 7.8k .



its already available on itwares for about two weeks now ..@7.5k


----------



## shivkumar (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I plan to buy a graphics card to play some basic games. My config is E7200 + Asus P5kPLCM, 2 GB Corsair 800 MHz, Seagate SATA 320 GB, Zebronics Bijli with 450W Zebronics PSU and AOC 19" TFT (913 FW).

I don't want to invest in cabinet / PSU right now. My budget is 3k. Please suggest me a proper card.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> OffTopic:- *What The Hell are These Things?*
> *www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_computing_solutions.html
> 
> *Crysis at 2560x1600,16XQAA anyone? Go sell your house and get it*.



Tesla high computing solution lacks the ability to output images on a display ..its visual computing solution rather than gaming solution ...like quadro solutions ..

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Tesla


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The Ati  HD4850 although faster than 9800GTX but it runs hotter arnd 10-15 degrees
more on load and even more than dat....

so,isn't buying only the card (4850) & not the xtra cooler is risky.....purchase


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ New 4850's from Palit and XpertVision run pretty cool and some even have a dual slot cooler for better cooling. Buy card that is manufactured in July or later.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shivkumar said:


> I plan to buy a graphics card to play some basic games. My config is E7200 + Asus P5kPLCM, 2 GB Corsair 800 MHz, Seagate SATA 320 GB, Zebronics Bijli with 450W Zebronics PSU and AOC 19" TFT (913 FW).
> 
> I don't want to invest in cabinet / PSU right now. My budget is 3k. Please suggest me a proper card.



Get the Mercury 8600GT 256MB GDDR3.



desiibond said:


> ^^ New 4850's from Palit and XpertVision run pretty cool and some even have a dual slot cooler for better cooling. Buy card that is manufactured in July or later.



Ya, the new Palit card called the Palit HD4850 Sonic+ Overclocking Version and the Sonic+ have dual slot cooler and they run very cool...buy the latest manufactured card and you wont go wrong.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> The Ati  HD4850 although faster than 9800GTX but it runs hotter arnd 10-15 degrees
> more on load and even more than dat....
> 
> so,isn't buying only the card (4850) & not the xtra cooler is risky.....purchase




who said that ...wake up my friend !!  

lots of people here  have bought palit HD4850 (about 7 including me ) i guess and it idles at 46~49 deg without load and about 65 or less deg with load ....and performance is pretty neat ...it just blows u away..almost all games with all eye candy on and max settings ...looks just appealing!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya...65 on max is normal nowadays.....even my 8800GT reaches 60-65 while on max load and 70-73 while OC'd .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here it is the most comprehensive benchmarking performance chart for all the cards out there ...i guess this will be pretty helpful to all the graphics card buyers 

article - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-charts,2020.html

charts - *www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-charts-q3-2008/benchmarks,30.html

salient features from article - 



> Caution! Since older cards switch down into DirectX 9 mode, they may run faster than their DirectX 10 replacements, as the latter must draw more intricate DX 10 effects.





> If you want to realize the true 3D potential of the GTX 260, GTX 280, and HD 4870, you will soon need to start using a quad-core chip. A slightly faster dual-core CPU isn’t going to buy you a lot of extra scaling, as you can officially only purchase chips running between 3.2 GHz and 3.33 GHz, and the additional 300 to 400 MHz clock speed of the test CPU is not going to significantly change the 3D results.





> As far as single cards go, today’s GeForce GTX 260, GTX 280, Radeon HD 4850 and HD 4870 models cannot be beaten. With the exception of Crysis, all current 3D titles run smoothly—even at the highest test resolutions. Why Nvidia is lacking optimization in World in Conflict is unclear; the new 4800 models from AMD run better, despite the fact that the game is sponsored by Nvidia.



1.AMD running better the game it was meant to played with nVidia !!!
2.9800 series is out of picture here !!



> The absolute minimum for gaming is a Radeon X1600, HD 2600 or HD 3650, or a GeForce 7600, 8600 or 9600; graphics cards with x200, x300 or x400 in the name are barely sufficient to provide higher image quality or resolutions above 1024x768. Since big 3D processing power is now available at very mainstream prices, a Radeon HD 3850, HD 3870, GeForce 8800 GT or 9600 GT is the minimum you should target if you wish to play using Vista, DirectX 10, and a 1280x1024 resolution.



this is very important to all the budget card buyers ..please always keep this in mind !!


PS- 9800gtx+ is not even considered worthy in the 5 generation of graphics card! strange !!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^nicely mentioned bro!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> here it is the most comprehensive benchmarking performance chart for all the cards out there ...i guess this will be pretty helpful to all the graphics card buyers
> 
> article - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-charts,2020.html
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## vivek404 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame2 ^^that was a good post!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vivek404 said:


> @imgame2 ^^that was a good post!


thanks i hope it helps people !


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> here it is the most comprehensive benchmarking performance chart for all the cards out there ...i guess this will be pretty helpful to all the graphics card buyers
> 
> article - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-charts,2020.html
> 
> ...


Ouch!!Nice Post but a few points,

1.Why is that Tom's Hardware always comes up with these wonderful ATI results? Most sites I have seen shows that the 9800GTX+ has a clear edge over HD4850 by 5%. A few games either favour ATI or nVidia so charts based on them are not so trustworthy.

2.The Entire test configuration SUCKS big time.
CPU -Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 @ 2.93 GHz (11x 266 MHz),
Socket 775, 1.28 V, 65 nm, 4096 KB L2 cache 
FSB -1066 MHz (4x 266 MHz) 
Motherboard -Asus P5E3 Deluxe, PCIe 2.0 2x16, ICH9R

65nm DUAL CORE CPU with only 4mb Cache and 1066MHz FSB? That's the biggest bottleneck right there.
Is it me or is Tom's Hardware running out of money.
Its essential to do the tests with QExtreme/E8500 proccy, all sites do this, too bad Tom can't afford one.

3.9800GTX+ is in the charts of all sites doing the tests after its release, either Tom broke theirs or nVidia didn't think necessary to send one. Too bad they didn't qualify.

4.9800GTX+ is probably the 6th generation

5.Read the user comments if you don't trust me, its clear that Tom messed up big time, I don't trust their results(even the ATI ones, seems some of the old ones are too low, I used ATI till date and don't think they should be that low)

6.I laugh at a site that  says that HD 4870 CF is same as HD4870x2(scroll down the user comments a little bit and this guy from Tom's, named cangelini wrote that)

7.HD4870x2 not there, seems its also not worthy of being in the fabled 5 generations of graphics card.

8.No. of transistors = "754MB"?? (Do they know what they are saying?)

Final Conclusion:- Tom's are just a bunch of kids poking around doing a few tests here and there not to mention the fact that they are not properly armed to do the tests.

P.S- No hard feelings Please.

Give me some hard evidence that HD4850 towers 9800GTX+ in almost all games.

I have one that shows 9800GTX+ at an advantage(I don't know if they are nVidia fanboys but other card results seems O.K):- 
*www.legitreviews.com/article/731/1/

HD4850 is most VFM no doubt, but performance wise 9800GTX+ rules, not to mention the good overclocking headroom it has over the HD4850.

NO WAR!!JUST PEACE!!
I'm not a nVidia fanboy, writing this post with an ATI X200 Chipset mobo(Intel D102GGC2) with an ATI X1900XTX installed. Just clearing the facts.

Anyway, nice post imgame2 bro


----------



## ravikrsna (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



geek_rohit said:


> I'm sick of seeing so many graphics cards related threads. Now I have made a new thread. Now post all your GFX card related questions and queries in here. Whether it is price, whether it is which card to buy and whether it is nVidia or ATi, anything which includes graphics cards. And mods please make this thread this sticky. So that it stays on the top for everyone to see. This will make it easier to find the thread for graphics cards and also it will make it more neat.


 


hi !!

i had purchased new system with below configration, which has resoultion problem

what will be solution ?


AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 quad Core
Mother Board - ASUS = M2N VM DVI - NVIDA Geforce 7050PV/NVIDA nforce
Viewsonic LCD monitor 19" VA 1912 WB

OS - Window XP Proffesional 2002 Service pack

i could able set high resultion 1440X 900 hence the diplay is not clear. 

reinstalled Drivers also.

what is the problem? can you help it out


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ravikrsna said:
			
		

> hi !!
> 
> i had purchased new system with below configration, which has resoultion problem
> 
> ...



I hope gfx card would handle that resolution well..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Final Conclusion:- Tom's are just a bunch of kids poking around doing a few tests here and there not to mention the fact that they are not properly armed to do the tests.
> 
> P.S- No hard feelings Please.
> .
> ...


 
This simply sounds like a nvidia fanboy (I used to be one). Period.

If you don't trust tomshardware, then who the hell is legitreviews?
Every hardware review sites are favoured by many hardware manufacturers, so frankly nobody is trustworthy.

After using nvidia gfx from the starting day of my computing, this is the first time I've bought HD4850 - I'm now angry on myself... for using overpriced and media-hyped nvidia cards for this long time.


Digit-ers - aap logon ne mera aankhen khol di.
Capice.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> This simply sounds like a nvidia fanboy (I used to be one). Period.
> 
> If you don't trust tomshardware, then who the hell is legitreviews?
> Every hardware review sites are favoured by many hardware manufacturers, so frankly nobody is trustworthy.
> ...


Yeah, I'm nVidia fanboy. That's why I'm using X1900XTX on X200.

If not legit reviews the may be:- *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_4850/1.html
They don't have 9800GTX+ but you can still get an idea from 9800GTX performance. (9800GTX+ is better than 9800GTX by some steady margin)

Oh wait, next will you say they are nVidia fanboys as well.C'mon get over the fact that HD4850 is VFM but not the performance king, these two are different terms.

I have no doubt that HD4850 is good, infact I suggested it to all my friends who wanted performance at 10k but 9800GTX+ beats HD4850 straight, by 5-10% average.

In fact I can show you more sites that puts 9800GTX+ top over HD4850 but disclaims that HD4850 is VFM, no doubt there.

And P.S- Tom's Hardware Sucks, did you read the other points?
Show me another site claiming HD4870 CF is same as HD4870x2, and all the typos they made(Like- no of transistors 754MB)


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've been in software line not in hardware line.
Let me brush up my knowledge about hardwares and its technologies. Then perhaps we'll continue a healthy discussion. 
Chill out!


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> I've been in software line not in hardware line.
> Let me brush up my knowledge about hardwares and its technologies. Then perhaps we'll continue a healthy discussion.
> Chill out!


Sure, no problem, its nice to meet someone from Kolkata here.

BTW I'm also going in your line(Studying Computer Science Engineering, 1st Year), may be we will come across somedays.

Happy Gaming.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

By the way,

I installed World in Conflict. From main menu I ran 'benchmark tool' which gave me 60FPS average (highest being 105 FPS). Graphics settings is 'very high'. 

I also have The Witcher installed. Which has more settings options than WiC. With everything set as highest (including 4xAA, 16xAF) it is giving me 60-70 FPS.

Is WiC FPS locked?
Though WiC is looking fab! still I think it can give more FPS. Am I right?



tkin said:


> Sure, no problem, its nice to meet someone from Kolkata here.
> 
> BTW I'm also going in your line(Studying Computer Science Engineering, 1st Year), may be we will come across somedays.
> 
> Happy Gaming.


 
sure! best of luck 4 ur future.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> By the way,
> 
> I installed World in Conflict. From main menu I ran 'benchmark tool' which gave me 60FPS average (highest being 105 FPS). Graphics settings is 'very high'.
> 
> ...


Somethings not right!!
Take a look:- *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gtx280/10.htm

How can your card give that much FPS(Wait a second, are you running in DX9 mode? Then may be the FPS is locked)

What's the resolution?

If in DX9 mode look at:- *tinyurl.com/3xccla(Go to next page)
Switch to DX10.



arijit_2404 said:


> By the way,
> 
> I installed World in Conflict. From main menu I ran 'benchmark tool' which gave me 60FPS average (highest being 105 FPS). Graphics settings is 'very high'.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Somethings not right!!
> Take a look:- *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gtx280/10.htm
> 
> How can your card give that much FPS(Wait a second, are you running in DX9 mode? Then may be the FPS is locked)
> ...


 
WiC is giving around 60FPS. I'm running under XP, so it is DX9.
Tonight I'll try from Vistax64.
Resolutionis 1440x900 - native 19" LCD.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> WiC is giving around 60FPS. I'm running under XP, so it is DX9.
> Tonight I'll try from Vistax64.
> Resolutionis 1440x900 - native 19" LCD.


Try to be easy on the settings a bit, the game that can bring HD4870/GTX280 to their knees may not like your card much at that resolution.

Happy gaming Though.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

60FPS is more or less smooth experience. 
But I think HD4850 can go further. Many recent games released after WiC is giving 60+ FPS in same resolution. I've to check whether it is locked or not. May be I need some s/ware hack settings for WiC.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> 60FPS is more or less smooth experience.
> But I think HD4850 can go further. Many recent games released after WiC is giving 60+ FPS in same resolution. I've to check whether it is locked or not. May be I need some s/ware hack settings for WiC.


That won't be the case when you go DX10 Vista64, then you'll notice some performane drop.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ooo next time i will write a post ......i'll write its not meant for mr. tkin



> Ouch!!Nice Post but a few points,


i m sorry there were none for u !!!



> 1.Why is that Tom's Hardware always comes up with these wonderful ATI results? Most sites I have seen shows that the 9800GTX+ has a clear edge over HD4850 by 5%.


its ur personal view obviously most people around the world doesn't share that spending extra $30 is worth for 5% increase! . 



> A few games either favour ATI or nVidia so charts based on them are not so trustworthy.


oh now thats something new here i was not aware of ..perhaps new rules should be defined by Mr. tkin here so that all cards can b benchmarked in a fair manner ...
the rule according to mr.Tkin goes --all games either should favour nVidia or ATI only then bechmarking results can be fair ! 





> 2.The Entire test configuration SUCKS big time.
> CPU -Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 @ 2.93 GHz (11x 266 MHz),
> Socket 775, 1.28 V, 65 nm, 4096 KB L2 cache
> FSB -1066 MHz (4x 266 MHz)
> ...


obviously it shows how much do u know know about CPU's and its working in depth,why shouldn't u go and apply a job at Intel,or some other review site which says 9800gtx+ is out of the world card! ..they can use ur expertise!




> 3.9800GTX+ is in the charts of all sites doing the tests after its release, either Tom broke theirs or nVidia didn't think necessary to send one. Too bad they didn't qualify.


i will let it pass just to say even HD4870x2 didn't make it!



> 4.9800GTX+ is probably the 6th generation


everybody knows what generation it is ...so i guess no need to say anything about it !



> 5.Read the user comments if you don't trust me, its clear that Tom messed up big time, I don't trust their results(even the ATI ones, seems some of the old ones are too low, I used ATI till date and don't think they should be that low)


as i said above u have better expertise than them ...and obviously that was not for u ....for u some great sites need to come down from heaven 



> 6.I laugh at a site that  says that HD 4870 CF is same as HD4870x2(scroll down the user comments a little bit and this guy from Tom's, named cangelini wrote that)


after all world in not low on cynics u can also find a friend there ...its not a miracle i guess!



> 7.HD4870x2 not there, seems its also not worthy of being in the fabled 5 generations of graphics card.


reason for it being not included was this test took 500 hrs ..and that will be about a month ..thats the reason for old catalyst drivers and not including HD4870x2!



> 8.No. of transistors = "754MB"?? (Do they know what they are saying?)


clearly shows if one is after picking mistakes ...one wouldn't leave a typo!..now thats called cynical ...



> Final Conclusion:- Tom's are just a bunch of kids poking around doing a few tests here and there not to mention the fact that they are not properly armed to do the tests.


offcourse those bunch of kids are much respected than u,well by most of the people except cynical friends of urs ...!



> P.S- No hard feelings Please.


same to u !



> Give me some hard evidence that HD4850 towers 9800GTX+ in almost all games.


why should i ever do that ..thats a waste of time...and what do i have to prove to u anyway ...all the people with brain have understood knows where HD4850 belongs and gone quiet seeing ur attitude...moreover "pagal kutte to nahin kata mujhe"..so that i will do that!



> I have one that shows 9800GTX+ at an advantage(I don't know if they are nVidia fanboys but other card results seems O.K):-
> *www.legitreviews.com/article/731/1/


now this is the portion which made me laugh the most among otherwise completely hilarious post!

now really i should say u should have read and seen the review from ur eyes wide open  before posting this....

before i start let me laugh out loud!!!! ha ha ha 
1st benchmark - tomb raider anniversary (is this really a game to benchmark ??? strange choice ..just shows the level of legitreviews ..)

@1900x1200
9800gtx+ --->99.9 FPS
HD4850 ----->120.6 FPS

20 FPS more for HD4850... 20% increase over covoted (according to Mr .Tkin ) 9800gtx+

2nd benchmark - company of heroes
@1900x1200
9800gtx+---->41.4 FPS
HD4850--->34.6 FPS

9800gtx+ is ahead by 6.8 FPS 

3rd benchmark -world in conflict
@1900x1200
9800gtx+ ----->24 FPS
HD4850 ------> 29 FPS

5 FPS less for 9800gtx+

4th becnhmark- S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

@1900x1200
9800 gtx+ ---->107.1 FPS
HD4850 ----> 95 FPS

12 FPS more for 9800gtx+ 

5th bentchmark - BIOSHOCK 

9800gtx+ ----->49.33 FPS
HD4850 ------>47.467 FPS

1.863 FPS more for 9800gtx+

6th benchmark - CRYSIS 
@1900x1200 -very high
9800gtx+ ------->16.8 FPS
HD4850 -------->15.867 FPS

0.933 FPS more for 9800gtx+

7th benchmark - Call Of Duty 4

@1900x1200

9800gtx+---->41.8 FPS
HD4850 ----->43.5 FPS

1.7 FPS less for 9800gtx+

total average FPS for 9800gtx+ in all games = 380.33
total average FPS for HD4850 in all games = 386.034

*9800gtx+ is 5.704 total average FPS behind HD4850...*

i hope u can calculate the percentage decrease for 9800gtx+ 

*i don't see a 5 % increase here on the review provided by you* ...unless  i don't know maths or did something wrong here !!! 

now in India the price of 

*HD4850 is 9.25k *
*9800gtx+ is 12.5k*

9800gtx+ being 3.25k more costly than HD4850 gives above performance ...clear winner only in two games company of heroes and stalker out of 7 games ...unless 1.863FPS , 0.9 FPS really mean something to u....i would say thats almost equal cos test system parameters can be variable.

those who have eyes can see it ...who is the real winner 

and this is the performance in old games...newer games i don't know what will happen to 9800gtx+




> HD4850 is most VFM no doubt, but performance wise 9800GTX+ rules, not to mention the good overclocking headroom it has over the HD4850.


taling about overclocking our own forum member(regenade) has a overclocking result for HD4850 ...now try getting that with ur 9800gtx+

15683 3d mark 06 scores !

*www.imgx.org/public/view/full/10985




> NO WAR!!JUST PEACE!!


copy that !!!



> I'm not a nVidia fanboy, writing this post with an ATI X200 Chipset mobo(Intel D102GGC2) with an ATI X1900XTX installed. Just clearing the facts.


not clearing facts just being motivated by bragging of friends ..its all about ur personal ego!



> Anyway, nice post imgame2 bro


alas it wasn't for u ...

but to make things clear i will not be again talking over this topic ever again hence it was long so i m sorry to other people who had to see such a long thread!!!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin:





> That won't be the case when you go DX10 Vista64, then you'll notice some performane drop.



please elaborate.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

off topic: 
I am going to make a new pc - config : suggested by digitian
E8400
MSI P35 Neo Combo F (ddr 3 support)

Now I need a decent gfx in 3 k
8500GT or 8600GT (ddr3) - ?? (both recomended by digitian in diferent post)
pls suggest -


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> ooo next time i will write a post ......i'll write its not meant for mr. tkin
> 
> i m sorry there were none for u !!!
> 
> ...



Chill out, let's end this.

Funny thing is neither you or I have any of the cards we're debating and screaming about, let's be friends and end this quarrel right here right now.

Instead lets use our expertise to help the other forum members desperately in need of some help.

Debating about staff we don't have will just waste time and waste our keyboards away, let others do that and keep our opinions to ourselves, we all have our personal likings and believe me, I never in my life had regretted buying the X1900XTX even when I saw my friends getting the GF8800GT cards and bragging about it, no egos here just likings that's all.

I decided to test nVidia out even when I can get the HD4870 which performs like GTX260/GTX280., so its my choice and I don't give a dang about how great others are, as long as I'm happy that what matters only.

*No more HD4850 vs 9800GTX+ debates here from now on.*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ guys,

Nvidia released a new GTX260 Core 216 card. What they did is they added more ALU's (216 compared to earlier one's 192).


And the result, 

GTX260 core 216 is much more competitive when compared to HD4870, beating 4870 in few games but losing to in many. 

Still, it's a great improvements. Now, I think nvidia know what to do and where to put the extra effort for their next architecture.

Game on!!!!!


Anandtech





> We tested seven games. AMD and NVIDIA split it, each winning three of them and virtually tied in the seventh. I hate to disappoint those looking for a one sided fight here, but this one is a wash. NVIDIA would want to point out that CUDA and PhysX are significant advantages that would put the Core 216 over the top but honestly there's no compelling application for either (much like the arguments for Havok and DirectX 10.1 from the AMD camp).



PCGamesHardware:



> The reissued GTX 260 is a little faster than its predecessor, but it still hasn't got the power to clearly beat AMD's Radeon HD 4870. Furthermore the GTX 260 with 216 ALUs is expected to be a little more expensive than the version with 192 ALUs when it is released to the market and it looks like both cards will be available for some time.



techPowerUp:



> It seems the combination of increased shaders and increased clocks is a winning team because our benchmarks show the GTX 260 AMP² Edition only 1% behind the regular GeForce GTX 280 - which still costs over $130 more. A one percent difference in gaming is so small that you will never notice it during game play. Of course you have to consider that the potential overclocking headroom on the GTX 280 will be higher since the chips have been better binned. But unless you are a hardcore overclocker those $130 will certainly be better invested somewhere else.
> Overall I am very impressed with the improved GTX 260, even though the naming scheme sucks. There will be lots of drama on Ebay and other shops about incorrectly labeled cards. Other than the naming the only other thing that could be improved in my opinion is the fan noise. Slightly higher temperatures for less noise would be very acceptable I think.



Guru3D:



> The GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 is merely a notch faster than it's predecessor .. making it compete fiercely with the competitors best Single-GPU product. None the less, the real trick is the new 279 USD pricing level. Add to that the additional performance and then the real candy .. the overclocked models from the board partners and you have the ingredients for a very nice product, making this release extremely interesting. And that's just really fascinating for sure



Hardwarecanucks:



> What a rollercoaster ride this review was. Without a doubt, there will be parallels drawn between the GTX 260 with 216 stream processors and the venerable HD 4870 but before we get to that, let’s sit down and take a look at this card EVGA sent us. The EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition is one hell of a performer in every single game and just like the HD 4870 before it, redefines what people thought they would have to pay for this type performance. It used to be ATI reacting to Nvidia releases but now it seems that Nvidia is doing everything they can to answer the challenge brought upon it from the HD 4850 and HD 4870. In the end, it is the consumer that benefits no matter how much ATI or Nvidia fans howl at the moon that their preferred card is faster.



Hothardware:



> The new GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 performed very well throughout out entire battery of benchmarks.  Overall, the GTX 260 Core 216 outperformed the first-gen GeForce GTX 260 in every test--as expected--and outpaced the Radeon HD 4870 in the vast majority of tests as well.  The Zotac card we tested was marginally faster than EVGA's offering due to its slightly higher clock speeds, but the differences were small and could be made up for with some mild overclocking.  In the multi-GPU tests, the GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 setup performed better than the Radeon HD 4870 CorssFire setup more often than not, but superior scaling in a couple of tests (3DMark06, HL2 1920x1200) gave the Radeons an edge.



Hexus:



> NVIDIA has quietly rolled in the new GeForce GTX 260 that improves performance over and above the present GTX 260 by adding an extra processing cluster - 24 stream processors - to the GPU. The addition of the extra cluster gives it between 5-7.5 per cent extra oomph as gaming tests become bound by the GPU, and helps the card to gain slight leadership over the Radeon HD 4870.



AnandTech: *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3408
TechPowerUp: *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_260_Amp2_Edition
Guru3D: *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-260-core-216--bfg-ocx-maxcore/1
HardwareCanucks: *www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...e-216-216-sp-superclocked-edition-review.html
Hothardware: *www.hothardware.com/Articles/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-260-Core-216-EVGA-Zotac
HardOP: *enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTU1NiwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA
Hexus: *www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=15464
PcGamesHardware: *www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,660194/Reviews/PCGH_Review_Nvidia_Geforce_GTX_260_with_216_ALUs


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@desiibond 

thats a great post infact i was reading that  ..just right now ...but still the main factor remains that in india one can get a HD4870 at a  cost of 16.5k and gtx260 plain still costs  about 19k (while in US a HD4870 costs almost the same as gtx260) ...don't know how much gtx260 with 216 cores will be(US it costs $279) ...

since it comes from evga ....it will be cost much higher in India ...is it really worth in India  ???

even in US HD4870 is already available at $269 ....so i think people will still prefer HD4870 ...already bulk of people have bought it ...so nvidia has lost an edge here,

the new line up from ATI will take away the main low end market from nvidia too...


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> @tkin:
> 
> please elaborate.


When a DX10 card is used to play DX9 games it relatively puts less stress on the card(aside newer games) because they were designed with relatively less powerfull hardware in mind, eg-A card like 9800GT would cost a fortune even a couple of years back. 

I payed through my nose to get X1900XTX, now you get GTX260 at that price, so the games run fast and flawlessly, games like FEAR, FAR CRY etc.

So switching to DX10 from DX9 one can expect major performance drop as more resourcess are needed to render the complex scenes, thats what I meant.(Although in recent games its not that pronounced)

Also most importantly DX10 is extremely inefficient than DX9, it causes performance drop without much quality enhancement, due to lack of proper optimization, 
eg- *www.crunchgear.com/2007/11/05/dx10-vs-dx9-absolutely-no-image-quality-differences/


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Funny thing is neither you or I have any of the cards we're debating and screaming about, let's be friends and end this quarrel right here right now.


as a matter of fact i have HD4850...and thats my first AMD card after 3 nVidia cards..and as  arijit_2404 said ...and i agree



> "After using nvidia gfx from the starting day of my computing, this is the first time I've bought HD4850 - I'm now angry on myself... for using overpriced and media-hyped nvidia cards for this long time."





> I decided to test nVidia out even when I can get the HD4870 which performs like GTX260/GTX280., so its my choice and I don't give a dang about how great others are, as long as I'm happy that what matters only.


if u have personal choices why not keep it urself,that kind of discussion only confuses people and the way u were advertising it,it looks like u are imposing it on others ..i have fairly bad components in my comp ..but i love them ..but don't try to impose on other ...ican only say its good as i m using it ..and i find no problem with it ..rest is other person's choice ...

lets call a spade a spade ...


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> as a matter of fact i have HD4850
> 
> lets call a spade a spade ...


Sorry, thought someone with that card will put it on his siggy, and yeah, this has beens going on for too long, from now on we only prefer what the world thinks best and provide links to justify them.
BTW, how much did you OC that card of your's?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame: Awesome comparison between 4850 and 9800GTX+


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ITTechPerson said:


> off topic:
> I am going to make a new pc - config : suggested by digitian
> E8400
> MSI P35 Neo Combo F (ddr 3 support)
> ...



I and some other 'Digitians' elaborated to you clearly, didnt we ???

8600GT 256MB GDDR3 completely owns 8500GT's ass .

You also posted that you are going to buy the ASUS one.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Sorry, thought someone with that card will put it on his siggy, and yeah, this has beens going on for too long, from now on we only prefer what the world thinks best and provide links to justify them.
> BTW, how much did you OC that card of your's?



no need to be sorry ...i had no intention of proving myself right and proving u wrong ...nor i have any intention to belittle urself ...if i think or do that ..it actually shows my bad deteriorating nature or morality.

and no i never said that u should say what world says...its very good to have a personal opinion,infact i so much appreciate that ...everyone has a unique ability to think and conclude,which one should not let affect by outer factors.But why not look at the facts before thinking and concluding it always help!

all i just wanted to say was u just open ur eyes,look around,there are better things out there.

For ur sake i still hope that gtx260 prices come down,and u can actually buy it.I have no problem with nVidia if u want to go for nVidia thats the way to go right now ....nor do i have any problem in u preferring PhysX or CUDA.Afterall why not??? u are studying CompSci ...u might want to do ur own coding in CUDA one day.And i believe anyone who has strong resolve in his heart can do anything,so even u can do it.

But the point i had to make while something might be useful for u,it may not be useful for most of the buyers out there ...and those who don't understand about it simply get confused the way u present things..thats all.

i hope u understand what i mean to say! and really no hard feelings of any kind!


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> no need to be sorry ...i had no intention of proving myself right and proving u wrong ...nor i have any intention to belittle urself ...if i think or do that ..it actually shows my bad deteriorating nature or morality.
> 
> and no i never said that u should say what world says...its very good to have a personal opinion,infact i so much appreciate that ...everyone has a unique ability to think and conclude,which one should not let affect by outer factors.But why not look at the facts before thinking and concluding it always help!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> I and some other 'Digitians' elaborated to you clearly, didnt we ???
> 
> 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 completely owns 8500GT's ass .
> 
> You also posted that you are going to buy the ASUS one.



Go for 8600GT DDR3. It beats the 8500GT any day. I regret buying the 8500GT anyday. Is not a gaming card at all.


----------



## sephiroth (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i bougth a zotac  ge force 9600 gt amp edition 512mb graphics card and a 600w zebronics power supply. but I am not getting the desirable performance. whereas my friend who is having an xfx 9600gt 512 mb is gettin performance way better than me.  my pc config is core 2 duo e8400 3 ghz, 4gb ram 800mhz and having a gigabyte sli motherboard.
please help


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sephiroth said:


> i bougth a zotac  ge force 9600 gt amp edition 512mb graphics card and a 600w zebronics power supply. but I am not getting the desirable performance. whereas my friend who is having an xfx 9600gt 512 mb is gettin performance way better than me.  my pc config is core 2 duo e8400 3 ghz, 4gb ram 800mhz and having a gigabyte sli motherboard.
> please help



The problem is that you bought a 9600GT .

Your config kicks ass and if you would have bought a HD4850, then you would have got waaaaay better performance.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> The problem is that you bought a 9600GT .
> 
> Your config kicks ass and if you would have bought a HD4850, then you would have got waaaaay better performance.



^^ +1


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a question on gfx.... if i put my Prescott P4 HT running at 3.06GHz in a high end Mobo with a good gfx solution like HD4850, then did the cpu still bottleneck the gfx card.. 
Cause i dont want to sell off my p4 and want to keep it with me...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@imgame2: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=943715&postcount=6100
nicely said and done.

@sephiroth:





> i bougth a zotac ge force 9600 gt amp edition 512mb graphics card and a 600w zebronics power supply. but I am not getting the desirable performance. whereas my friend who is having an xfx 9600gt 512 mb


What problems in performance are you having?
What resolution do you play at and with what settings and what games?
Do you have the latest drivers for your gfx card and mobo and bios fixes for your mobo?
What are the specs of your friend's PC?
Please answer these so we can help you better.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> a question on gfx.... if i put my Prescott P4 HT running at 3.06GHz in a high end Mobo with a good gfx solution like HD4850, then did the cpu still bottleneck the gfx card..
> Cause i dont want to sell off my p4 and want to keep it with me...



yes it will ..cos most of the new games coming out utilises as much CPU as a GFX card ..some card require atleast a core2duo to run ...so it will definately bottleneck ur HD4850 ...infact just look around the reviews ...people do get different FPS using different CPU ...so prescott P4 HT is defiantely old to utilise what HD4850 has to offer


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> I and some other 'Digitians' elaborated to you clearly, didnt we ???
> 
> 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 completely owns 8500GT's ass .
> 
> You also posted that you are going to buy the ASUS one.


 
Sorry bro.
ya u told me about tht - I was a little cofused about 8500 & 8600 - 
Thanks a ton for ur (u & all others who have replied) help, I have selected tht Asus 8600 for my config.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar_pb:Sorry to break it to you,but Prescott is  history (in terms of Computing)and yeah, it will bottleneck that card no matter where you put that processor, and you had be better off with some other mobo than 630i(your sig) try getting a P35 or anything recent from nVidia, and Ati 4670 will be way better than 7600GS.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				imgame2 said:
			
		

> yes it will ..cos most of the new games coming out utilises as much CPU as a GFX card ..some card require atleast a core2duo to run ...so it will definately bottleneck ur HD4850 ...infact just look around the reviews ...people do get different FPS using different CPU ...so prescott P4 HT is defiantely old to utilise what HD4850 has to offer



OK... How abt the config in my siggy(just leave the GPU as i m gonna buy a good gfx card by a month or two)... So i put my p4 in asus p5nmx mobo along with 7600gs.. I think p4 will never bottleneck for a 7600gs... 
I play some nice old games wid that rig and after getting my new gfx card i get to play new games... Till then, start playing GTA:SA,FarCry,NFS: ProStreet,MW and Carbon,etc....



uchiha_madara said:


> @rajkumar_pb:Sorry to break it to you,but Prescott is  history (in terms of Computing)and yeah, it will bottleneck that card no matter where you put that processor, and you had be better off with some other mobo than 630i(your sig) try getting a P35 or anything recent from nVidia, and Ati 4670 will be way better than 7600GS.


Oops dude... i already get that Mobo and gfx card. I almost built that rig n only thing missing is that damn RAM which was sent to RMA...So no way.. May be after a month or two, i save may money till then to get a Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition.. Hope that help me..... Gaming = Empty Wallet


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> OK... How abt the config in my siggy(just leave the GPU as i m gonna buy a good gfx card by a month or two)... So i put my p4 in asus p5nmx mobo along with 7600gs.. I think p4 will never bottleneck for a 7600gs...
> I play some nice old games wid that rig and after getting my new gfx card i get to play new games... Till then, start playing GTA:SA,FarCry,NFS: ProStreet,MW and Carbon,etc....



well dude don't be sad u will be getting nice gfx card within a month as u say ...and i  think 7600 GS will be good with the games u play  ...




> Oops dude... i already get that Mobo and gfx card. I almost built that rig n only thing missing is that damn RAM which was sent to RMA...So no way.. May be after a month or two, i save may money till then to get a Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition.. Hope that help me..... Gaming = Empty Wallet


where are u getting Palit Hd4850 sonic edition ??? AFAIK its not available in india


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				imgame2 said:
			
		

> where are u getting Palit Hd4850 sonic edition ??? AFAIK its not available in india


I just said that i m gonna buy a Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition by saving some money.. The problem of buying is after getting money... Anyway i get it from Newegg thru KMD or else i search for lynx store for that... By the time i purchase the HD4850 sure Sonic Edition will be avail at ease.... Hope so........


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> I just said that i m gonna buy a Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition by saving some money.. The problem of buying is after getting money... Anyway i get it from Newegg thru KMD or else i search for lynx store for that... By the time i purchase the HD4850 sure Sonic Edition will be avail at ease.... Hope so........


i hope the same for u as of now ...its not available in lynx but soon it will be launched ...in india !


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				imgame2 said:
			
		

> i hope the same for u as of now ...its not available in lynx but soon it will be launched ...in india !


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will bring in a PhysX review shortly,just wait guys.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Harvik780 said:


> I will bring in a PhysX review shortly,just wait guys.


Man its been long you've post some reviews here...


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Harvik780 said:


> I will bring in a PhysX review shortly,just wait guys.


Ageia PhysX (with proper card) or nVidia PhysX (GPU)?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anybody tell me , how can I confirm that my HD4850 is running at PCIExpress 2.0 mode on my motherboard?


----------



## spikygv (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ try gpu-z . i dont see a reason why it should'nt . .


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will be bringing in a GPU physx review.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I tried. But it shows Bus type as PCI Express x16.
Isn't it confusing?
My mobo has PCIEx2.0 slot and HD4850 is also PCIEx 2.0 compliant. So how can I confirm this?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> I tried. But it shows Bus type as PCI Express x16.
> Isn't it confusing?
> My mobo has PCIEx2.0 slot and HD4850 is also PCIEx 2.0 compliant. So how can I confirm this?



Just use the ATi Control Panel to looking the information....


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
great idea. 
Didn't come first time.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> I tried. But it shows Bus type as PCI Express x16.
> Isn't it confusing?
> My mobo has PCIEx2.0 slot and HD4850 is also PCIEx 2.0 compliant. So how can I confirm this?


What's the difference, Gfx cards can not even use the full bandwidth available for PCIe 1.1 let alone PCIe 2.0, and if mobo supports then the card's probably running at PCIe 2.0 (If the card supports).

I don't think GPUZ shows that info, look at your mobo manual to find if it actually suppports PCIe 2.0.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Actually many high end cards use almost the entire bandwidth offered by PCIe 1.1. But using PCIe doesn't make much difference.. AFAIK 5% is the maximum increase in performance..


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^Actually many high end cards use almost the entire bandwidth offered by PCIe 1.1. But using PCIe doesn't make much difference.. AFAIK 5% is the maximum increase in performance..


High End!!!
Yikes!!
Anyway, I'm sure that 5% don't count since the cards are High-End and 100 & 105 FPS is visually impossible to distinguish.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> High End!!!
> Yikes!!
> Anyway, I'm sure that 5% don't count since the cards are High-End and 100 & 105 FPS is visually impossible to distinguish.



The human eye cant render more than 25-27 FPS


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> The human eye cant render more than 25-27 FPS


According to science, the limiting value is 10FPS, go beyond that and you can see a movie from a set of photos. 

The human mind persists a image for 1/10 seconds, so 10*1/10=1, so need 10FPS to see a continuous movie:- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistence_of_vision*(Scroll down and look at the horse)*

Computer graphics work in a bit different way. Look here:- *amo.net/NT/02-21-01FPS.html, a 60FPS is the best sufficient value.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> According to science, the limiting value is 10FPS, go beyond that and you can see a movie from a set of photos.
> 
> The human mind persists a image for 1/10 seconds, so 10*1/10=1, so need 10FPS to see a continuous movie:- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistence_of_vision*(Scroll down and look at the horse)*
> 
> Computer graphics work in a bit different way. Look here:- *amo.net/NT/02-21-01FPS.html, a 60FPS is the best sufficient value.



excellent answer for FPS question.


----------



## sephiroth (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> @imgame2:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=943715&postcount=6100
> nicely said and done.
> 
> ...



well, the thing is .. take the game assasin's creed; well sometimes the frame rates become slow. the same things is with crysis. I play at 1152 by 864 pixels. n how do i check if i have got the latest drivers or not and where do i get the bios fixes for my mobo?? 
my friend's specs are lower than mine. he's got 2gb ram, xfx 9600gt 512mb a core 2 duo 2.66 ghz processor and so on...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sephiroth:If you haven't installed drivers for your gfx card in the past month then you are missing on updates.To check go to control panel and click on nvidia control centre or something to find the version number.
Check your BIOS ver by pressing a special button before boot sequence it is generally F2 or F9 or DEL key(if none of the above use google).Visit the site of mobo manufacturer to find latest BIOS and be careful to follow the instructions exactly.
Well Crysis and Assassin's Creed  are demanding games, be sure to change settings of in game options like AA and shadows appropriately etc which can change how smooth your game play is,also on a side note make sure that 
1)your HDD is defragmented (since a fragmented can result in slow data accesses and impair game play)
2)you have a minimum of programs running in the background and also if you are using a 32bit OS then you are not going to get use of all that 4GB ram(maybe 3GB  with some tweaking in win xp not sure about vista).
BTW that is some odd resolution to play your game in.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sephiroth said:


> well, the thing is .. take the game assasin's creed; well sometimes the frame rates become slow. the same things is with crysis. I play at 1152 by 864 pixels. n how do i check if i have got the latest drivers or not and where do i get the bios fixes for my mobo??
> my friend's specs are lower than mine. he's got 2gb ram, xfx 9600gt 512mb a core 2 duo 2.66 ghz processor and so on...


Just a crack, go to bios and look for something called:- PCI latency timer, make sure its 64 or higher(128 in some case), the more, the merrier, but don't over do it.

I take no responsibility if you F**k your system like this, get a technician if necessary


----------



## lal* (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go get Cheap Palit Graphic card HD3850 of 512 MB DDR3 and 256bit at Rs 6200 and of HD4850 in Rs 9200  of 512 MB DDR3 and 256bit. now this cheap.. yester day I bought 500GB HDD SATA for Rs 3000


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

see this 

aint it cool ??



lal* said:


> Go get Cheap Palit Graphic card HD3850 of 512 MB DDR3 and 256bit at Rs 6200 and of HD4850 in Rs 9200  of 512 MB DDR3 and 256bit. now this cheap.. yester day I bought 500GB HDD SATA for Rs 3000



and whats this suppose to mean ??


----------



## nvidia (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i found out why my card was overheating!
*The damn fan was never running.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^ROFLMAO.............haha.....lol.......  And you were cursing XFX

now see this


----------



## nvidia (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Err.. Whats special about that?
And its not my fault that the fan isn't running. Its a manufacturing defect.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Guys i found out why my card was overheating!
> *The damn fan was never running.*



Wow. and your card never died even though the fan died. Wow. that's a seriously stable chip


----------



## nvidia (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Some heat was absorbed by the heat sink. 
The card NEVER went above 127C. Once it reaches 127C, everything starts to slow down. I hardly get 1 FPS in COD4 when temp is 127C.
It reduces the load completely to stop any further increase in temperature.


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Guys i found out why my card was overheating!
> *The damn fan was never running.*



And..........since when have you been running your GPU without the FAN operational..how many days...!..Gosh that is one warrior chip..!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually, the card runs fine when there is no load.. Once the load increases the fan stops.. I think it might be a power supply problem.. Will check it out on friend's PC.


----------



## rahuljin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi
i want to buy a 4850. can anyone tell me a shop at *computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi*.
i have a p4 with 925v2 mobo, 2gb ddr2 533mhz ram, xfx 6800gt (3 yr old), vista ultimate.
i dont want to upgrade now but in dec or jan.
is it good for my system to buy a product (as my system is very old) ??

one more thing --- is benq is 21.5" lcd better that dell's for gaming, movie etc.??
(sorry i know that it is graphic card thread, but i dot want to create a new thread)

btw thanks


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> hi
> i want to buy a 4850. can anyone tell me a shop at *computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi*.
> i have a p4 with 925v2 mobo, 2gb ddr2 533mhz ram, xfx 6800gt (3 yr old), vista ultimate.
> i dont want to upgrade now but in dec or jan.
> ...


Since I live in Kolkata can't answer the first questen

2nd questen:-
Dell LCDs are the best, no other brand comes close, but they are pretty costly(Performance at a price)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> hi
> i want to buy a 4850. can anyone tell me a shop at *computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi*.


delhi people can guide u better about a particular shop ...but nehru place has lots of them.




> one more thing --- is benq is 21.5" lcd better that dell's for gaming, movie etc.??
> (sorry i know that it is graphic card thread, but i dot want to create a new thread)
> 
> btw thanks


well reviews are not yet out but the monitor from Benq E2200 HD/HDA series is the only 22" (viewable area 21.5" ) that supports full HD (1900x1200 resolution) but nothing is known about picture quality and other things... this is an exciting feature for any LCD buyers ..full HD @ 13k ....wait for some time and let the reviews come out for this monitor if they are positive i think its better to go for that model for benq as dell's model are costlier but better so far ....


----------



## ayush002 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a grfc card within a month or two.i hv zeroed in on palit hd4850, along with corsair vx450w.I hv heard in this forum only, that there are some compatibility issues of vx450 with some ups(sine wave).I will b using my system without a ups for a while(no powercuts). will it run fine, or i should look at some other psu?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> i want to buy a grfc card within a month or two.i hv zeroed in on palit hd4850, along with corsair vx450w.I hv heard in this forum only, that there are some compatibility issues of vx450 with some ups(sine wave).I will b using my system without a ups for a while(no powercuts). will it run fine, or i should look at some other psu?




i m using vx450 + palit 4850 ...both runs quiet which any hassle whatsoever ...go ahead with it ...if u have no UPS issue ...


----------



## ayush002 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i m using vx450 + palit 4850 ...both runs quiet which any hassle whatso every ...go ahead with it ...if u have no UPS issue ...



 will it run fine with direct ac power supply? also tell me the cheapest sinewave ups for my config.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> will it run fine with direct ac power supply? also tell me the cheapest sinewave ups for my config.



yes my friend it will..thats how i m using its directly connected to the switchboard....wait till tomo and i can tell u if this PSU will ever need sine wave UPS cos i can't find a hard evidence which says it needs it ....let me find out and tell u


----------



## anuragdws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all. My mobo is D101 ggc, RAM 2 gb ddr1, cpu 3.07 ghz. Till now i ve played games like halo, call of duty 1 & 2, battlefield 1942, half life 2, Far cry, world in conflict etc. but I was unable to play cod 4. The game was just struggling. May i know this graphic card HD4670 is compatible with my mobo. I still use crt monitor. Thank u all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anuragdws said:


> Hi all. My mobo is D101 ggc, RAM 2 gb ddr1, cpu 3.07 ghz. Till now i ve played games like halo, call of duty 1 & 2, battlefield 1942, half life 2, Far cry, world in conflict etc. but I was unable to play cod 4. The game was just struggling. May i know this graphic card HD4670 is compatible with my mobo. I still use crt monitor. Thank u all.



D101GGC has a PCIe slot, so u can plug in a PCie card.. And Yes, ur Mobo is 100% compatible with HD4670 and get that card(after released in india...) and it pawns all the games well compare to other cards in its range...


----------



## rahuljin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont mind a price difference of 2-3k. benq supports full HD and dell is always the best. so i m totally confused.

plz......any suggestion for my first question about the shop in computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> i dont mind a price difference of 2-3k. benq supports full HD and dell is always the best. so i m totally confused.
> 
> plz......any suggestion for my first question about the shop in computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi.



but u can only get 14.5k and 16.5k 22" dell models ...out of them 16.5k for Dell SP2208WFP ...is simply brilliant ! if u can buy that u will never be disappointed!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> hi
> i want to buy a 4850. can anyone tell me a shop at *computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi*.
> i have a p4 with 925v2 mobo, 2gb ddr2 533mhz ram, xfx 6800gt (3 yr old), vista ultimate.
> i dont want to upgrade now but in dec or jan.
> ...



1. Delhi guys will guide you .
2. P4 will be a bottleneck.
3. Dell will be better but the problem is your budget, you need to increase it so that you can get a Dell 228WFP. Otherwise, Dell 198wfp is also a option. Its the best VFM 19" LCD out there. (Price = 9.2-9.5k).


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ rahuljin:
There is not any good shop in Wazirpur Market that can provide HD4850 at a good price. For the cheapest price ... u can order from ITwares ( i myself ordered Palit 9800GT from there 2 weeks back for 7500 + 150 while at Nehru Place it was about 9 k) .. or u can go to Nehru Place where u can Buy the MSI 4850 for 10700 (from SMC International) or the Sapphire One for Rs 9500 (from Infinity ).

Edit:
Dell 198fwp is 9200 At SMC International, Nehru Place.


----------



## rahuljin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks guys, i will check the shops in few day(not now).

about the monitor, i wanted to buy a Dell SP2208WFP but it does not support full HD where as benq's is cheap and support full HD. this is what i am not able to decide ??


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

usually only 24" monitor supports full HD and cost around 20k now .. but benq's that particular monitor is the only one which supports full HD ....@ 22" ...which is good ...one of our forum member has already bought it we are waiting for its review ...

personally i think its a very good option cos full HD @ 13k is very good thing if u are into games or full HD movies ..which i download a lot form net ..so for a person like me ...i can perhaps sacrifice extra sharpness,contrast,color saturation dell has to offer ..its  a matter of personal choice ....and more over one can never tell the difference until two monitor are placed side by side ..thats my experience ...perhaps my eyes are not as trained or expert ...but then i m buying it for me ...am i not ..?

what u intend to do with it ....if u can answer that u will be able to decide better  ...


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> hi
> i want to buy a 4850. can anyone tell me a shop at *computer market, wazirpur industrial area, delhi*.
> i have a p4 with 925v2 mobo, 2gb ddr2 533mhz ram, xfx 6800gt (3 yr old), vista ultimate.
> i dont want to upgrade now but in dec or jan.
> ...



Being from Delhi my self ----- I would suggest take a trip to Nehru Place for computer parts....

*SMC International *(B-10 and B-11 Meghdoot Building, 94 Nehru Place Phone: 011-26293001/2) is a good place. They are well stocked. 

Plus if you have a doubt on prices..the same alley has many computer part shops. Most of them have posters on the glass doors with the prices on it..so you do not even have to walk into the shop to ask the price...!

Being a DELL fanboy -- go for DELL. Though not sure, if it is available in Nehru Place. 17" was, not sure if >17" is available. Get it online else..!


----------



## rahuljin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want it for gaming and watching movies and some time ebook reading, etc.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dell monitors are the best..no doubt about that ....and u can do everything with them ..but with smaller resolution 1680x1050 resolution which is not full hd ....so u can't watch HD movies with them....but HD movies are not yet readily available ...only movies available on internet are in HD format....games u can play only till 1680x1050 format..but even for that u will a powerful card ...so choice is yours ...dell service support is very good ..but i don't know much about benq..feature wise benq monitor looks good ...but we  just know about other things yet !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go for Dell.......

Benq is a good and trusted company but Dell is better.....

And such a big resolution on a 21" screen...........everything will look ant-sized .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> go for Dell.......
> 
> Benq is a good and trusted company but Dell is better.....
> 
> And such a big resolution on a 21" screen...........everything will look ant-sized .



well not really so ...cos u don't have to use that resulution always ..u can use them only while watching movies or games ....i used to do that on17" used to have 1152x864 for normal desktop but 1280x1024 for games resolution ...so i don't think thats a problem ...about being ant sized ...moreover every OS lets u increase DPI ...so again i disagree it will a problem ...but it will help u to watch movies (HD) and play games at 1920x1080...not a bad deal when u get that thing @ 13k while others being at 20k ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> well not really so ...cos u don't have to use that resulution always ..u can use them only while watching movies or games ....i used to do that on17" used to have 1152x864 for normal desktop but 1280x1024 for games resolution ...so i don't think thats a problem ...about being ant sized ...moreover every OS lets u increase DPI ...so again i disagree it will a problem ...but it will help u to watch movies (HD) and play games at 1920x1080...not a bad deal when u get that thing @ 13k while others being at 20k ....



well.....still he will need a HD*4870 *class GPU to play most of the new game @max at that resolution .


----------



## Sujitdx (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI Please Suggest me Graphic Card between 4000 to 5000 for my PC.I m using Vista.

Nvidia
512mb
Directx 10


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sujitdx said:


> HI Please Suggest me Graphic Card between 4000 to 5000 for my PC.I m using Vista.
> 
> Nvidia
> 512mb
> Directx 10



NVIDIA 9500GT 512MB GDDR3
for around 4.6-5k.

A whole lot better will be Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 (based on NVIDIA 9600GT) for 5.5k + taxes = 6k.


----------



## Sujitdx (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks yar


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> well.....still he will need a HD*4870 *class GPU to play most of the new game @max at that resolution .



well no doubt about that .....!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sujitdx said:


> Thanks yar







imgame2 said:


> well no doubt about that .....!!



ya, then we all will be enjoying games @max with a 9.5k monitor + 9.2k HD4850/8800GT and he will have to shell out 14k for monitor + 17k for the card to meet the same FPS and settings standards....lol.



blade_runner said:


> Yup either the 9600pro or XT if u find one thats is arnd 10k. Also if u don't wanna spend 2-3k extra u will be missing on the best VFM card out right now and that is the 6600GT which costs 13-13.5k. If u can somehow manage the xtra 2-3k then u will get atleast 1.5-2 times the performance of a 9600XT card with the 6600GT. Or else 9600XT is the way to go.



lol....good old days .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ya, then we all will be enjoying games @max with a 9.5k monitor + 9.2k HD4850/8800GT and he will have to shell out 14k for monitor + 17k for the card to meet the same FPS and settings standards....lol.
> .


'
well an overclocked Hd4850 will do pretty good at that resolution thats the very good thing about HD4850 they scale very good @ HD resolution and actually everyone benchmark them at that resolution in most of the games it already performs good but an overclocked HD4850 will give u very good result on 1900x1200  ....though not on crysis ..but perhaps better results on crysis warhead

and for Hd4850 19" is a bottleneck ...u need atleast 22" monitor to really utilise its full potential ..and if that 22" can support full HD its added advantage ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> '
> well an overclocked Hd4850 will do pretty good at that resolution thats the very good thing about HD4850 they scale very good @ HD resolution and actually everyone benchmark them at that resolution in most of the games it already performs good but an overclocked HD4850 will give u very good result on 1900x1200  ....though not on crysis ..but perhaps better results on crysis warhead
> 
> and for Hd4850 19" is a bottleneck ...u need atleast 22" monitor to really utilise its full potential ..and if that 22" can support full HD its added advantage ...



Well I have seen the benchmarks and you seem to be correct. And Crysis aint the only big daddy. Its been proved that Race Driver GRID is also a super system intensive game. I dunno why they use COD4 for benchmarking.....it aint a resource heavy game. My PC runs it at everything maxed out @ 1440x900 with full AA, AF and sh1t and still gives 75-82FPS constantly. While on GRID, I only get 35-40. Even R6 Vegas 2 gives only 45-48.

Apart that, I still think that a normal HD4850 will not be enuff to play the new and the upcoming games (read BiA : Hell's Highway, FarCry2, Alan Wake, GTA4) on max at that resolution. Heck, I even doubt that if the HD4870 will run Alan Wake on High at that resolution 



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Hey friend ,
> 
> Can u give me any shop's name with proper address & ph no in Kolkata where I can find
> 
> ...



ATI Radeon HD4670 512MB GDDR3 is not yet released in India.

I cant solve your problem as I dont live in Kolkata......sorry .


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks friend,

Do u know  will  ATI Radeon HD4670 512MB GDDR3 release before Diwali...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> thanks friend,
> 
> Do u know  will  ATI Radeon HD4670 512MB GDDR3 release before Diwali...



Ya, its expected to come by next month.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok......thanks friend....i am waiting for that budget card...thats within 5k...i will change my old Asus 7300LE DDR2 card...i want to run all latest games in 1024*768 in medium or high setting ...specially crysis  & crysis-warheard...is this ati card is ok for that............


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello frnds
suggest me a entry-level graphic card for ip35 chipset with one pci-e slot


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



naveen572 said:


> hello frnds
> suggest me a entry-level graphic card for ip35 chipset with one pci-e slot



u should wait for 2weeks for the 
ATI Radeon HD4670 512MB DDR3 
it is within 5k...& performance is greater than 9500gt..& approx similar to 9600gt...I think it will be available in market before Diwali....I am also waiting for that one........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> ok......thanks friend....i am waiting for that budget card...thats within 5k...i will change my old Asus 7300LE DDR2 card...i want to run all latest games in 1024*768 in medium or high setting ...specially crysis  & crysis-warheard...is this ati card is ok for that............



yus, go for it eyes closed. I read the reviews some days back.........it just roxx.



naveen572 said:


> hello frnds
> suggest me a entry-level graphic card for ip35 chipset with one pci-e slot



Entry Level means <4-5k

I suggest a good ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for 2.9k

If its not available there then go for a Mercury 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 which also sells for 2.8-2.9k


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks friend for all confermation...
& sorry  i forgot the meaning of entry level.............


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Thanks friend for all confermation...
> & sorry  i forgot the meaning of entry level.............



No worries. Atleast you post sensible stuff. And you try to answer despite being a newbie. Good. BTW, I am much younger then you so no need for all this high-level respect .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Apart that, I still think that a normal HD4850 will not be enuff to play the new and the upcoming games (read BiA : Hell's Highway, FarCry2, Alan Wake, GTA4) on max at that resolution. Heck, I even doubt that if the HD4870 will run Alan Wake on High at that resolution



as i have said this before the race between gaming hardware and ...gaming software (read gfx intense games ) will never end ...and somehow games are always ahead ! ...or is it code optimization problem ..i would never know  ....larrabee MIGHT bring something good ...but that is a big MIGHT ..still !



naveen572 said:


> hello frnds
> suggest me a entry-level graphic card for ip35 chipset with one pci-e slot



if i m not wrong u said u wanted to go for a better card later on ...if u just want a add-in card till u buy HD4850 or something like that ...go for 7200gs ...thats strictly if u plan to buy a better HD4850 soon may be in a month or two ...if u want decent performing card go for atleast 8600 GT ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is the best card that money can buy now???
I wont be buying it  but I'm curious to know anyway....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4870 X2.....
I wish GTX 350


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Which is the best card that money can buy now???
> I wont be buying it  but I'm curious to know anyway....


 
4870x2 ...by all means !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Which is the best card that money can buy now???
> I wont be buying it  but I'm curious to know anyway....



Actually its 2x HD4870x2


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Actually its 2x HD4870x2




thats right !!


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Actually its 2x HD4870x2



Eh? Try 4 4870x2s


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



forever said:


> Eh? Try 4 4870x2s



I think we can only put single GPU cards in Quad Crossfire mode.


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is that just hearsay or could you post a link verifying the same. i recall some ati chief claiming they had tested 4 4870x2s on one board. i will find the link to that interview and post it shortly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



forever said:


> is that just hearsay or could you post a link verifying the same. i recall some ati chief claiming they had tested 4 4870x2s on one board. i will find the link to that interview and post it shortly.



I had read it in a mag.

What the mag guys did was take a 3870x2 and Crossfired it with 3 other 3870s (single GPUs)....... so based on this I thought that you can only Crossfire 4 sinlge GPU solutions or 1 double GPU and 3 single GPUs ......


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

found it, here it is.

The 4 gpu limitation is only from the driver side. Wonder if ati releases support for 8 gpus in new drivers. It is very much feasible though as is evident from that interview


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



forever said:


> found it, here it is.
> 
> The 4 gpu limitation is only from the driver side. Wonder if ati releases support for 8 gpus in new drivers. It is very much feasible though as is evident from that interview



I heard that ASUS will be launching a X58 based mobo with 8 PCI-e x16 slots........ imagine the power of 8x HD4870x2   .......it would run 3 Crysis parallely @Ultra High settings without any hiccups ....lol


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> I heard that ASUS will be launching a X58 based mobo with 8 PCI-e x16 slots........ imagine the power of 8x HD4870x2   .......it would run 3 Crysis parallely @Ultra High settings without any hiccups ....lol



lol by the time that board hits the shelves i guess well have 40 nm ati cards, 4870x2 may very well be dethroned in well under a year


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



forever said:


> lol by the time that board hits the shelves i guess well have 40 nm ati cards, 4870x2 may very well be dethroned in well under a year



  yus, you seem to be right ..... the pace at which grafix cards are advancing is just amazing....... there is a new big performer every 4 months now ... I guess NVIDIA will be planning to launch a GTX280x2 .........


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> I heard that ASUS will be launching a X58 based mobo with 8 PCI-e x16 slots........ imagine the power of 8x HD4870x2   .......it would run 3 Crysis parallely @Ultra High settings without any hiccups ....lol



By the time it is released ... A better counterpart to Crysis would have arrived.


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amrawtanshx said:


> By the time it is released ... A better counterpart to Crysis would have arrived.



I bet it will be from Crytek's hood again


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

We all know that pci express v2.0 cards are backward compatible.Is it real?
A higher version card works on a lower version motherboard without any sort of problem?


----------



## forever (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> We all know that pci express v2.0 cards are backward compatible.Is it real?
> A higher version card works on a lower version motherboard without any sort of problem?



Aye sir, it surely will. I myself am running a card that supports pci-x 2.0 on a board with pci-x 1.1 slot only


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok.thanks for the confermation.Actually I have a intel G965 motherboard.I am going to change my 7300le card & willing to take a ATI Radeon HD4670-512MB DDR3 card after launching in India,thats why.I have another question,beside this card can someone give some card names that can play any latest games in 1024*768 in maximum setting?


----------



## se7en_sg (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,

I need some advice regarding the strange behaviour of GFX card(XFX 8600 GT)/mobo (ASUS M2N-MX) of my PC.

The setup worked fine for over a year until..
One fine morning when I switched on my PC ... no video signals came out
of the GFX card(not even bios screen). 
I checked the components, GFX card's fan was still working, so I just un-plugged the card & used the mobo on board display & everything was fine again.I tried this setup (using the on-board display) for a few days & decided that something must be wrong with either my mobo's PCIe slot or the GFX card (8600 GT) itself. 

I first took the card to XFX support in Kolkata (Akshay enterprises, Stephen House) where I was shown within minutes that both the card & the DVI-VGA dongle were fine.. the guys simply plugged the card into a PCIe slot, turned on the PC & all was good.. perfect picture & all.

So after all of this, I thought the mobo PCIe slot must be having the problem. When I took it to ASUS support, the staff at the service center said that they would test it using their own card and not my 8600GT. They plugged in some 6/7 series PCIe card and... now the PCIe slot was working fine and they booted into windows smoothly.


Now I am stumped! I mean, what am I missing here?! I am pretty sure either the GFX card or the mobo is faulty, but I cannot pinpoint the snag. Any suggestions are MOST welcome.


P.S: the card is still not working on my mobo, but then I haven't tested in anywhere else other than the XFX service centre.


----------



## manishjha18 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello--my friend needs a graphics card -his budget is around rs 8000 max--can u suggest any nvidia card--kind a urgent-


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



manishjha18 said:


> hello--my friend needs a graphics card -his budget is around rs 8000 max--can u suggest any nvidia card--kind a urgent-



Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 for NVIDIA

and if ur friend can up his budget a little, then Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 for 9.2k


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



manishjha18 said:


> hello--my friend needs a graphics card -his budget is around rs 8000 max--can u suggest any nvidia card--kind a urgent-


EVGA 9800GT KO Edition for 7.9k(Street Price should be around 7.5k or less)


----------



## manishjha18 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

he wants nvidia only--he would buy it from Bangkok-- so he may get cheaper there-
any other card--say within 10 k--
thanks a lot--


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



manishjha18 said:


> he wants nvidia only--he would buy it from Bangkok-- so he may get cheaper there-
> any other card--say within 10 k--
> thanks a lot--



eVGA 9800GT SCE (Super Clocked Edition)


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> eVGA 9800GT SCE (Super Clocked Edition)


EVGA 9800GT SSC (SuperSuperClocked edition) @ 10k


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> EVGA 9800 SSC (SuperSuperClocked edition) @ 10k



Yus, he asked for a good grafix card <10k from NVIDIA...... isnt it good ?? An OC'd 9800GT = HD4850 and as eVGA is giving a factory OC'd card, why not buy it ?? It matches the performance of a HD4850 .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Yus, he asked for a good grafix card <10k from NVIDIA...... isnt it good ?? An OC'd 9800GT = HD4850 and as eVGA is giving a factory OC'd card, why not buy it ?? It matches the performance of a HD4850 .



where does it match HD4850 ??? ...how many times we will have to do this conversion ..unless 9800GT OC is not better than 9800gtx ..or equal to 9800gtx+ it doesn't dare match HD4850 ...

do i have to prove all over again ...??


----------



## dixit8611 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit GeForce 9600GT is around RS 8900 and have 256 bit memory interface and  very high clock and memory speeds.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dixit8611 said:


> Palit GeForce 9600GT is around RS 8900 and have 256 bit memory interface and  very high clock and memory speeds.



don't even think about it  ...buy palit HD4850 512 MB ...for about 9.2k to 9.7k depending upon ur place ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> where does it match HD4850 ??? ...how many times we will have to do this conversion ..unless 9800GT OC is not better than 9800gtx ..or equal to 9800gtx+ it doesn't dare match HD4850 ...
> 
> do i have to prove all over again ...??



Well.......I saw a review on some site which said 9800GT is only 11-13% slower then HD4850 and if u OC it then it will match HD4850's performance.


----------



## vickyiori (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys I'm currently looking to upgrade my GPU and monitor.  I'm thinking about ATI HD 4850 and BenQ HD 2200.   Since I'll be gaming on HD(11920×1080) I need to know if the card is sufficient to play games at that resolution with high setting for next couple of years(2-3).  Any suggestions for a PSU?  one more thing currently I have c2d e4400 will it bottleneck my GPU?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^The HD4850 is a great card, stick with it. Go for PSUs from trusted brands like Cooler Master, Antec, VIP, Tagan. A 500 W PSU should suffice. And as for your last question, no it won't.


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> Hey guys I'm currently looking to upgrade my GPU and monitor.  I'm thinking about ATI HD 4850 and BenQ HD 2200.   Since I'll be gaming on HD(11920×1080) I need to know if the card is sufficient to play games at that resolution with high setting for next couple of years(2-3).  Any suggestions for a PSU?  one more thing currently I have c2d e4400 will it bottleneck my GPU?


One Suggestion; Palit HD4850 @ 9.5k

One Thought; 2yrs O.K, but impossible to predict for 3yrs, remember the fabled 8800GTX, look what happened in less than 2yrs, keep following the famous Moore's Law, and think what might happen

A suggested P.S.U; Corsair VX 450w @ 3k


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> Hey guys I'm currently looking to upgrade my GPU and monitor.  I'm thinking about ATI HD 4850 and BenQ HD 2200.   Since I'll be gaming on HD(11920×1080) I need to know if the card is sufficient to play games at that resolution with high setting for next couple of years(2-3).  Any suggestions for a PSU?  one more thing currently I have c2d e4400 will it bottleneck my GPU?



Nice combo. Stick with it.

E4400 wont be a bottleneck so dont worry.

Corsair VX450W or CoolerMaster EP 500W for the PSU.


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi can anyone suggest best gpu upto 5.5k?
I have ATi HD 3850-5.6k in mind.
Dont tell hd 4670....as ati always take time to come to india..and wen they will come..doubt they will be less than 5.6k since 4670 better than 3850..


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> Hey guys I'm currently looking to upgrade my GPU and monitor.  I'm thinking about ATI HD 4850 and BenQ HD 2200.   Since I'll be gaming on HD(11920×1080) I need to know if the card is sufficient to play games at that resolution with high setting for next couple of years(2-3).  Any suggestions for a PSU?  one more thing currently I have c2d e4400 will it bottleneck my GPU?



wonderful ..benq HD 2200 looks good  ...since its gives the advantage of full HD @about 13k ..and yes HD4850 will serve u well with those resolution with most of the games present today...... it lets u play them @full HD  resolution with eye candies ..and thats what makes it a better product than 98xx seris cos it scales very good and doesn't suffer huge frame rate drops as other cards in this price range does ....it will go good for about at least 1.5 years to 2 years ...that has been the typical lifetime of a card in the industry ..unless nVidia comes up with a faster video card and place it in right price range...HD4850 is here to stay ....

also world over HD4850/4870 is huge success ..since they were sold in huge numbers ..my guess coming games will be more optimised for HD 4850/4870 ...but its my guess ..

go for corsair Vx450W ..best u can get for that price range...

bottleneck ..it will be for the games that depends on CPU ..for example ..with a better CPU u can extract more FPS out of crysis and other games depended on CPU ..for most other games they are getting heavily GPU dependent so those game will not be a bottleneck ...

bottleneck depends on games actually ...for example race driver grid's recommonded configuration is C2D 2.66 GHz ..but thats the highest recommended config i have seen ...if u feel ur CPU is a bottleneck u can always overclock ...E4400 safely upto 2.8 GHz ..and pushing it further can take u upto 3.2GHz  ....but yes 2.6 to 2.8 GHz shouldn't be a problem with E4400 ..so no need to worry about CPU bottleneck ...

overclock of E4400 



KPower Mania said:


> Well.......I saw a review on some site which said 9800GT is only 11-13% slower then HD4850 and if u OC it then it will match HD4850's performance.



going by ur logic ..HD4870/GTX260   is only 10 ~15 % faster than HD4850 in some games  ...so overclocking a HD4850 will perform almost equal to gtx260 or HD4870 ...?? in few games overclocked HD4850 can match gtx280 ...??? (since in few games the difference of FPS is really less between HD4850 and GTX280) which as a matter of fact happens with overclocked HD4850 ..its reaches near  gtx280 ..and i have already posted a review from overclocker's club about that .....but i can't mean that overclocked HD4850 = gtx260/gtx280  ....but it certainly means with such a cheap card with overclocking will give u performance equal or in proximity to higher end cards ....and thats what is HD4850's potential ..if that being so ...why bother going for an overclocked version of card which costs more or somewhat same (like 9800gt SC or SSC..they can only try to match HD4850 @ 10k ...but HD4850 with basic overclocking tries to match gtx260/280 at the same same price range) and can somehow manage to give near about equal performance in some games and fails to deliver in other ...???

in lower resolution it may be so ..but as the resolution is increased and AA/AF is applied ..it comes down to RAW power of a particular card and thats where HD4850/4870 shows they are so good at scaling than their counter parts 9800gtx and gtx260 (even gtx260 core 216 doesn't help ..HD4870 1Gb performs again better than core 216 gtx260...read anandtech review)

an overclocked card will perform good no doubt ..but since its old G92 core it can't go beyond a certain limit ...and nVidia knows that thats why they have launched gtx series ....



sahilshah1987 said:


> Hi can anyone suggest best gpu upto 5.5k?
> I have ATi HD 3850-5.6k in mind.
> Dont tell hd 4670....as ati always take time to come to india..and wen they will come..doubt they will be less than 5.6k since 4670 better than 3850..



actually they won't take time that was not the case with HD4850 ...and intially though it was priced higher ..but later on cooled down to prices reasonable ..but wait was worth ..i can assure u ...and if u can wait for 1 month of or so u can get HD4670 ...and i can assure u the wait will be worth .......if u buy HD3850 now and ..next month ur friend buy a much better HD4670 ..u will be cursing urself ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> wonderful ..benq HD 2200 looks good  ...since its gives the advantage of full HD @about 13k ..and yes HD4850 will serve u well with those resolution with most of the games present today...... it lets u play them @full HD  resolution with eye candies ..and thats what makes it a better product than 98xx seris cos it scales very good and doesn't suffer huge frame rate drops as other cards in this price range does ....it will go good for about at least 1.5 years to 2 years ...that has been the typical lifetime of a card in the industry ..unless nVidia comes up with a faster video card and place it in right price range...HD4850 is here to stay ....
> 
> also world over HD4850/4870 is huge success ..since they were sold in huge numbers ..my guess coming games will be more optimised for HD 4850/4870 ...but its my guess ..
> 
> ...



Dude, I said that I read it on some review but now I also dont beleive it. I know HD4850 is the best VFM card and HD4870x2 is the fastest single grafix card solution on the Earth.



sahilshah1987 said:


> Hi can anyone suggest best gpu upto 5.5k?
> I have ATi HD 3850-5.6k in mind.
> Dont tell hd 4670....as ati always take time to come to india..and wen they will come..doubt they will be less than 5.6k since 4670 better than 3850..



I support imgame2 here.......but if you just cant wait then get a Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for 6k but the HD46xx will pwn it all the way.......

Choice is urs.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Dude, I said that I read it on some review but now I also dont beleive it. I know HD4850 is the best VFM card and HD4870x2 is the fastest single grafix card solution on the Earth.



not trying go on different footing here my friend ...but just suggesting ..our suggestions do make people change their buying choices ..so we shouldn't be giving them biased suggestions.... thats all ...

the things u know know at ur age is nothing less than extraordinary and i really appreciate and respect u for that ....

but slowly u will understand things better and deeper with different perspectives ..and that will happen with time i m sure of it,as long as u keep the fire burning inside u to understand things better and try to learn ..

as far as i can understand ..we are all learning here some way or other ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> not trying go on different footing here my friend ...but just suggesting ..our suggestions do make people change their buying choices ..so we shouldn't be giving them biased suggestions.... thats all ...
> 
> the things u know know at ur age is nothing less than extraordinary and i really appreciate and respect u for that ....
> 
> ...



Sure dude......I am always trying to learn something......especially hardware and animation.....programming dosent interest me much .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Sure dude......I am always trying to learn something......especially hardware and animation.....programming dosent interest me much .



we all have different interests here ..stick to what u like ..learn it very good ...there is always so much innovative and creative u can do in any field u take up ...

there is some saying which goes like this ..."If u want to know ..u will know " 
which means u will try and find out a way to know if u really want to know something ...

thats all what i try to do ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

BTW, no one with a grafix card query......


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dudes  I hv decide to wait one maonth fr gpu..will update other components now...hrd 8800 Gt is avalable cheap in us..so prices may be slashed soon..and ders hd4670 man wen will it be introduced in india


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Around 1 month to go.......


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r u sure............1 month to go...if yes I will be very much disappointed..because I planned to take the card just before the Diwali....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> r u sure............1 month to go...if yes I will be very much disappointed..because I planned to take the card just before the Diwali....




Yus, it will be worth the wait......I have told this to you before also.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*AMD ATI Chips Comparison Table*
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/131

*nVidia Chips Comparison Table*
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/132

^^ Those lists will help many noobs questions to a great extent.....
But for expert opinion ask in this forum


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> A suggested P.S.U; Corsair VX 450w @ 3k



*@tkin
Would you like to share the shop name ???*

Hey,I am from Kolkata and I want to buy a Corsair VX450W PSU.
I went to Tirupati,they told me that Corsair VX450W PSU will cost near 4K(including tax).....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey..this ATi -HD 4870 X2 is awesome mann....it beats GTX-280 in every benchmark


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Dude, I said that I read it on some review but now I also dont beleive it. I know HD4850 is the best VFM card and HD4870x2 is the fastest single grafix card solution on the Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crossfire and SLI has lots of scaling issues at this moment, whereas HD4870x2 has the highest processing power but it fails to deliver in some games, HD4870 Dual Crossfire is a better option at this moment.

I have seen in many benchmarks HD4870 Crossfire or even a single HD4870 beating the HD4870x2 by some fair FPS difference, it depends upon whether the game engine can take the full advantage of Crossfire or not.

Eg-The upcoming *Crysis Warhead* game has lots of issues with Crossfire scaling, in *Gamer quality* the HD4870x2 is beaten by even the GTX260, and in most benchmarks GTX280 still has the lead, *a single HD4870 is the best high-end VFM now.*
*www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/

And GTX280 still has the lead.



Revolution said:


> *@tkin
> Would you like to share the shop name ???*
> 
> Hey,I am from Kolkata and I want to buy a Corsair VX450W PSU.
> I went to Tirupati,they told me that Corsair VX450W PSU will cost near 4K(including tax).....


Search around different shops in Chandni, many shop will give you a lower price than Tirupati,

Here's some shops,

Vedant Infosys
26,GC Avenue
Kol - 700 013

Arihant Mercantiles
1,Chandni Chowk Street
Opp State Transport Building
Kol - 700 072

M.D Computers
16/1 GC Avenue
Kol - 700 013

Don't forget to bergain


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Eg-The upcoming *Crysis Warhead* game has lots of issues with Crossfire scaling



crysis warhead is not upcoming..... its released i m playing it  ..... and people in our forum have finished it



topgear said:


> *AMD ATI Chips Comparison Table*
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/131
> 
> *nVidia Chips Comparison Table*
> ...



thats a really nice link  ...thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Regarding >1 GPU via SLI or xFire. There is a lot to say. It in a way depends on the game lobby. Crysis has the hots for nVidia so SLI scales well with Crysis, and xFire is not as good.

It is difficult to get a card in todays day..that will be an overall winner. nVidia scales well with most games, but is expensive. ATI is better VFM, but does not scale too well with some games. (Drivers not updated frequently enough)..there is a whole section on 3d guru forums..(sorry dont kill me for promoting another forum) dedicated solely to ATI/nVidia drivers, and games like Crysis/Warhead. Most people complain about xFire not scaling well with Crytek stuff..!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey..this ATi -HD 4870 X2 is awesome mann....it beats GTX-280 in every benchmark



Actually the HD4870 1GB is the fastest SINGLE GPU solution out there coz HD4870x2 is dual GPU .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 4870 1Gb is AMD's fastest single GPU solution.
GTX 280 is the fastest single GPU solution in all.

The 4850X2 dual GPU, 2 PCBs in one) beats the GTX 280, and shud be for a price tag of the GTX 260 Core 216 (Core 216 is new, but the 4870 1Gb beats it)

Then is the Ultimate 4870X2(wich gets severely bottlenecked by even an OCed QX9770, so maybe Deneb and iCore7 will sove tht problem).


----------



## anuragdws (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi asingh. U seem to have the same mobo as mine i.e. d101 ggc with 2gb ddr1 ram and 3.07 ghz single core processor. Could u please advice me which graphic card i should get in order to play games like COD4, Crysis, Command & conquer 3 kanes wrath etc. etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anuragdws said:


> Hi asingh. U seem to have the same mobo as mine i.e. d101 ggc with 2gb ddr1 ram and 3.07 ghz single core processor. Could u please advice me which graphic card i should get in order to play games like COD4, Crysis, Command & conquer 3 kanes wrath etc. etc. Thanks in advance.


Get atleast a 256MB DDR3 8600GT from ASUS in order to play those games u mentioned at med settings.. 
A 256MB DDR3 8600GT from ASUS costs about 3k to 3.3k....
And the best bet is, A HD4670 for around 5k.... Will release before Deepavali...(Hope so)


----------



## anuragdws (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot rajkumar_pb. One more querry. My psu is 350w. Is this enough for both the cards mentioned above. Thanks once again.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anuragdws said:


> Thanks a lot rajkumar_pb. One more querry. My psu is 350w. Is this enough for both the cards mentioned above. Thanks once again.



Nope... You've to get atleast a 400W Branded PSU or a Zebronics 450W SATA PLUS(Just 600bucks)... That'll be better for those things i mentioned..

Or get a PowerSafe 500W Silver for 1.7k
CoolerMaster 460W - 2.2k


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what are the difference in performance to expected between 8400gs and 8600gt


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> HD 4870 1Gb is AMD's fastest single GPU solution.
> GTX 280 is the fastest single GPU solution in all.
> 
> The 4850X2 dual GPU, 2 PCBs in one) beats the GTX 280, and shud be for a price tag of the GTX 260 Core 216 (Core 216 is new, but the 4870 1Gb beats it)
> ...


HD 4870x2 will not be bottlenecked by QX9770, that's an awsome processor dude, overclock it to unleash the beast(Or wait for Nehalem)

What the HD4870x2 need is a good Mobo and DDR3 RAM.

Or you can get the Skulltrail system

Any news on next set of GPUs from ATI/nVidia? Things are moving slowly again



anmol singh mzn 2008 said:


> what are the difference in performance to expected between 8400gs and 8600gt


Huge difference, like heaven and hell man


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anmol singh mzn 2008 said:


> what are the difference in performance to expected between 8400gs and 8600gt



Like the difference between the speed of a rabbit(8600GT) and a tortoise(8400GS).


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> crysis warhead is not upcoming..... its released i m playing it  ..... and people in our forum have finished it
> 
> 
> 
> thats a really nice link  ...thanks for sharing it with us



Thanks pal.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Search around different shops in Chandni, many shop will give you a lower price than Tirupati,
> 
> Here's some shops,
> 
> ...



@tkin
Thanks.....
I will try.


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anuragdws said:


> Hi asingh. U seem to have the same mobo as mine i.e. d101 ggc with 2gb ddr1 ram and 3.07 ghz single core processor. Could u please advice me which graphic card i should get in order to play games like COD4, Crysis, Command & conquer 3 kanes wrath etc. etc. Thanks in advance.


 

As suggested above go for the 8600GT DDR3. Good card to compliment your current system. Follow the recommendations for the PSU.

Though on a 2nd  thought..would not a 8800GT be better..or would his processor bottle-neck it..???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> HD 4870x2 will not be bottlenecked by QX9770, that's an awsome processor dude, overclock it to unleash the beast(Or wait for Nehalem)
> 
> What the HD4870x2 need is a good Mobo and DDR3 RAM.
> 
> ...




Dude no current gen. procc can handle 4870X2, havn't you noticed, when an E7200 is also Overclocked to 5Ghz(and current games, only utilize 2 core properly), then there's like a 50% increase in the frames compared to even 3.5Ghz speed. So, no procc is strong enough.

And Nehalem is just 10% faster in the games than the QX9770 I've made a new thread check soon..


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> As suggested above go for the 8600GT DDR3. Good card to compliment your current system. Follow the recommendations for the PSU.
> 
> Though on a 2nd  thought..would not a 8800GT be better..or would his processor bottle-neck it..???


Sure it would be a bottleneck for that card.. A Dual Core is the min req for that card..


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Dude no current gen. procc can handle 4870X2, havn't you noticed, when an E7200 is also Overclocked to 5Ghz(and current games, only utilize 2 core properly), then there's like a 50% increase in the frames compared to even 3.5Ghz speed. So, no procc is strong enough.
> 
> And Nehalem is just 10% faster in the games than the QX9770 I've made a new thread check soon..


E7200 to 5GHz, dude you've completely lost it
E7200 Max at 3.8 GHz

E7200 sucks when compared to the QX9xxx ones
12MB L2 cache sure gives, also 1600MHz FSB(Forgot the quad core)

Also in one famous review(may be Anandtech) the processors were compared and was found that after a certain Clock speed all processors perform nearly identical in games, so as long you have a proccy(Dual Core least) of 2.66GHz speed or higher no card can bottleneck it

In nVidia's case however, the PhysX/CUDA tries to offload as much calculation as it can to the GPU so whan developed properly(2009-10) the Proccy bottleneck issue should disappear completely, and we can see a lot of powerful GPUs out there

ATI has some CGPU stuff but the progress isn't so good on it

Then again Intel has the Larabee(and HAVOC), so we're heading into an age of combine CPU and GPU architecture, probably by 2012 graphics card and processors should cease to exist individually


----------



## static_x (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm planning to buy a graphics card. Could you please suggest me which one to buy? My budget is 4-6K. Right now i'm thinking of nvidia 8600 GT 512 mb. Am using PIV 3.06 Ghz 2gb RAM, 1 TB HDD. 
Thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



static_x said:


> I'm planning to buy a graphics card. Could you please suggest me which one to buy? My budget is 4-6K. Right now i'm thinking of nvidia 8600 GT 512 mb. Am using PIV 3.06 Ghz 2gb RAM, 1 TB HDD.
> Thanks.



You the big storage guy...rite...
IMHO : Go for HD4670 if it is released..
Otherwise : ASUS EN8600GT 256MB DDR3(around 3.7k)
                  ASUS NX8600GT 256MB DDR3 (around 4k)
                  EVGA 8600GTS 512MB DDR3 (around 5k)....
    My Pick : XpertVision 9600GT - 5.5k....This one is a good deal for the price tag and perform better than the above things..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



static_x said:


> I'm planning to buy a graphics card. Could you please suggest me which one to buy? My budget is 4-6K. Right now i'm thinking of nvidia 8600 GT 512 mb. Am using PIV 3.06 Ghz 2gb RAM, 1 TB HDD.
> Thanks.



+1 with rajkumar_pb


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> +1 with rajkumar_pb


*A Very Very Happy Diwali to you and all my other bros*, *KPowerMania.* 
*Happy Gaming*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya.......same to you guyz......

And congrats for your rig!! Party!!


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys I am going with Palit 512 Mb GDDR3 9600GT @ 6140/- Do u all thk its gd deal?And hw is Palit as company?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sahilshah1987 said:


> Hi guys I am going with Palit 512 Mb GDDR3 9600GT @ 6140/- Do u all thk its gd deal?And hw is Palit as company?



First of all.....if you can wait, then do so coz the ATi HD4670 will be here soon which will be priced <6000\- and it will just kill the competition in the price range. WIth that said, this deal is also not good. Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 is available for 6000/-. If you cant wait then buy Xpert Vision one! 

Palit is one of the most trusted company right now in this forum.


----------



## rahuljin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4830 is also going to release in oct. and may be in nov in india.
price will be around 6-7k( i guess)


----------



## static_x (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> You the big storage guy...rite...
> IMHO : Go for HD4670 if it is released..
> Otherwise : ASUS EN8600GT 256MB DDR3(around 3.7k)
> ASUS NX8600GT 256MB DDR3 (around 4k)
> ...



Thanks for your reply...i'll look for HD4670 and  the Xpertvision 9600GT...


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI everyone Im posting here bcos this is a dedicated gfx card thread. After discussion with imgame2 i thought i should post my further queries here.

we were talking about quadro fx 1500 and gtx 260. so what i right now think is gtx 260 will perform same as fx 1500 on apps like Adobe Premiere, Shake, Combustion, FCP, Maya and 3ds max. or even if theres some difference it won't be much noticeable. fx 1500 employs same chip that was used in old gforce 79-- series. difference lies in firmware. still i feel that gtx 260 with 216 core will perform almost same in above mentioned apps or with little unnoticeable difference. more over 260 being 10th generation gforce will also add advantage in gaming (im a light, seldom gamer too).

here im indirectly comparing the two cards. that may not be a sensible comparison. but i had to do it. bcos budget is limited to 20k. 

so right now im in very much favour of gtx 260 than fx 1500. and im very much open to suggestions.

and how much hd 4870 1gb costs? so it beats gtx?? great...

thanks in advance guys...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> HI everyone Im posting here bcos this is a dedicated gfx card thread. After discussion with imgame2 i thought i should post my further queries here.
> 
> we were talking about quadro fx 1500 and gtx 260. so what i right now think is gtx 260 will perform same as fx 1500 on apps like Adobe Premiere, Shake, Combustion, FCP, Maya and 3ds max. or even if theres some difference it won't be much noticeable. fx 1500 employs same chip that was used in old gforce 79-- series. difference lies in firmware. still i feel that gtx 260 with 216 core will perform almost same in above mentioned apps or with little unnoticeable difference. more over 260 being 10th generation gforce will also add advantage in gaming (im a light, seldom gamer too).
> 
> ...




my guess is gtx260 will beat fx1500 ..cos gtx is entirely new architecture ...and its not old as G80 chips  ...i saw it somewhere that modded 8800gt performs better than fx1700 ..so thats the basis of my conclusion ...

and HD4870 1Gb beats  ....gtx260 core 216  ..

*anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3415&p=2

both HD4870 1Gb and gtx260 core 216 are not yet available in india but i guess they will come in india by the end of this month (that is by the end of October ) 

before that ...HD4670 for budget card will arrive ...

the only think in my opnion HD4870 lacks is the support for CUDA ..u have decide if its useful for u ...


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok for how much we should expect hd 4870 1gb and gtx 260 core 216? i think they too will be out of budget  

so out of hd 4870 512mb and gtx 260... hd 4870 wins !!

im more researching on what exactly is CUDA.. seems like we can code algorithms to work the GPU as we want... is it like that? what do u think it will be useful for appls i've mentioned?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> ok for how much we should expect hd 4870 1gb and gtx 260 core 216? i think they too will be out of budget
> 
> so out of hd 4870 512mb and gtx 260... hd 4870 wins !!
> 
> im more researching on what exactly is CUDA.. seems like we can code algorithms to work the GPU as we want... is it like that? what do u think it will be useful for appls i've mentioned?




well in US HD4870 1GB costs $ 20 more and HD4870 512 mb(and prices are coming down) ...and gtxcore216 costs slightly more than HD4870 1Gb ..but indian market works differently ...its more of a supply demand here ...not many spend 18k on gfx card ..but yes they can spend upto 10 k so HD4850 prices have gone down pretty steeply...

even though it is so i think ..HD4870 1GB can only be 2k~2.5k costlier than HD4870 512 gb ..and .where HD series prices are going down every fortnight  ..we don't see any such inclination from nVidia sadly ... in india gtx 260 is still 2~3k costlier than HD4870 ...

my guess HD4870 1Gb should be available for 20 k approx when it arrives ...seeing the trends can't say much about gtx 260 core 216 

CUDA is more for HPC (high performance computing )and yes its exactly what u have understood ..and i fail to see how it can help u in the softwares u are using ..will have to do some reaserch before ..getting back to u on this one ...

but also look at this pdf ..might be little helpful ...to understand what CUDA can do 

*www.technion.ac.il/~marks/docs/GPGPU-overview.pdf

also CUDA could be helpful in photoshop CS4 and Premiere CS4 ...

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9602&Itemid=34

but still i think CUDA being a faster means if some effect takes say 15 seconds on HD4870 ..it might take 10 seconds at the best on gtx260...being a semi pro ..i don't think that will matter too much for u ..so HD4870 1Gb is should real VFM ..for u too ...

PS- pardon me for provding so many links ...but last two days i m not in my best of health ..and i think it might overshadow my judgements ..hence i m providing u links ..so that it can help u in some way or other ..


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I expect price drop in existing HD 4870 512mb and Gtx 260. So I think I should wait till November and see the new cards then decide. 

And those links are very helpful buddy...


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is the best and worst among these graphic solutions:
8400gs/8600gt/9200gs


----------



## ayush002 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> my guess is gtx260 will beat fx1500 ..cos gtx is entirely new architecture ...and its not old as G80 chips  ...i saw it somewhere that modded 8800gt performs better than fx1700 ..so thats the basis of my conclusion ...
> 
> and HD4870 1Gb beats  ....gtx260 core 216  ..
> 
> ...



what if we compare HD4850 with similarly priced quadro cards? I m interested in gaming as well as 3d designing/rendering with maya but my budget is limited to 12k. Will HD4850 be the ideal choice for me?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anmol singh mzn 2008 said:


> which is the best and worst among these graphic solutions:
> 8400gs/8600gt/9200gs



8600GT>8400GS 

Never heard about anything like 9200GS and if something like that does exist than it will be the worst out of the 3.

8600GT>8400GS>9200GS


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> what if we compare HD4850 with similarly priced quadro cards? I m interested in gaming as well as 3d designing/rendering with maya but my budget is limited to 12k. Will HD4850 be the ideal choice for me?



offcourse HD4850 beats any card in that vicinity  ..hands down ...and quadro cards are well known that ..they don't perform great in games ....i guess u will do great with HD4850 ..cos 



> To make this business concept work, the manufacturers protect themselves fairly successfully so that nobody can take a cheap gaming card like the GeForce or Radeon and turn it into a Quadro FX or FireGL. Granted, hackers repeatedly try to destroy this distinction by employing soft-mods on drivers and in the graphics cards’ BIOS files—and this is sometimes possible because in the end, the products are 99% the same.
> 
> source


quadro fx low end and medium end cards are based on G80 chip at max ...
as i said before ...if u are not pro ....HD4850 will suffice ur job pretty well plus u get awesome gaming card at ur disposal ...any quadro fx card in that range can't even dare beat 9600gt ...leave alone 8800gt/9800gt and HD4850 is VFM in that category ..next value for money card is HD4870 @17k ...any other than that is not recommended for a gamer ..or lets say semi-pro ..



ironfreak said:


> I expect price drop in existing HD 4870 512mb and Gtx 260. So I think I should wait till November and see the new cards then decide.
> 
> And those links are very helpful buddy...



if u are waiting till November prices will definitely drop and u can get various new flavors in existing cards as well ...

keep looking for new things coming up ...


----------



## static_x (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys what about PALIT GF-8600GT Super+1GB it is available for 4.5K should i go with  it?
ATi HD4670 is better option as suggested..any idea where i can get it from...online....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't go for the Palit 8600GT. Even though it's got a gig of RAM, the core isn't powerful enough to keep all that RAM busy. Go for the ATi HD4670.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> what if we compare HD4850 with similarly priced quadro cards? I m interested in gaming as well as 3d designing/rendering with maya but my budget is limited to 12k. Will HD4850 be the ideal choice for me?



we are in same position. go blindly for the 4850. if u ever wanted quadro get the 30-40k walla.... thats what i think.


----------



## ayush002 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> offcourse HD4850 beats any card in that vicinity  ..hands down ...and quadro cards are well known that ..they don't perform great in games ....i guess u will do great with HD4850 ..cos
> 
> 
> quadro fx low end and medium end cards are based on G80 chip at max ...
> as i said before ...if u are not pro ....HD4850 will suffice ur job pretty well plus u get awesome gaming card at ur disposal ...any quadro fx card in that range can't even dare beat 9600gt ...leave alone 8800gt/9800gt and HD4850 is VFM in that category ..next value for money card is HD4870 @17k ...any other than that is not recommended for a gamer ..or lets say semi-pro ..



thanks for d info.. i hv decided to go for 4850..

@ironfreak
being jst a student, can't afford dat 30-40k wala..maybe later for now, 4850 will be d way to go


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> thanks for d info.. i hv decided to go for 4850..
> 
> @ironfreak
> being jst a student, can't afford dat 30-40k wala..maybe later for now, 4850 will be d way to go


  yaar main bhi student hoon... NO to quadro below fx1700. thats why decided to wait till Nov. otherwise I'd go with 4870.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Don't go for the Palit 8600GT. Even though it's got a gig of RAM, the core isn't powerful enough to keep all that RAM busy. Go for the ATi HD4670.



+1


----------



## static_x (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Don't go for the Palit 8600GT. Even though it's got a gig of RAM, the core isn't powerful enough to keep all that RAM busy. Go for the ATi HD4670.



Thanks..i'll look for ATi HD4670...checked lynx but they dont have it..infact no ATi cards..

BTW my purpose is not the gaming...I use different designing softwares like 3ds max, CATIA and inventor...and at times the it goes very slow...so the question remains the same...let me know if the answers remains the same?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



static_x said:


> Thanks..i'll look for ATi HD4670...checked lynx but they dont have it..infact no ATi cards..



lynx has lots of ati cards check again  ...it doesn't have HD4670 ..cos its not yet available in india ...



> BTW my purpose is not the gaming...I use different designing softwares like 3ds max, CATIA and inventor...and at times the it goes very slow...so the question remains the same...let me know if the answers remains the same?



u will need a quadro fx or fire gl class card to speed them  ...HD4760 ..won't be much useful ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



static_x said:


> Thanks..i'll look for ATi HD4670...checked lynx but they dont have it..infact no ATi cards..
> 
> BTW my purpose is not the gaming...I use different designing softwares like 3ds max, CATIA and inventor...and at times the it goes very slow...so the question remains the same...let me know if the answers remains the same?



If not the Quadro than atleast a HD4850/9800GTX+ (I dont recommand the latter as it is costly).


----------



## static_x (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> If not the Quadro than atleast a HD4850/9800GTX+ (I dont recommand the latter as it is costly).



RADEON HD4850 512MB GDDR3 is for Rs.11,000 at lynx and Xpert Vision GF 9800GTX+ is for Rs. 11,827 
Both dont fit in my budget...as of now i cant buy any of these ...may be i've to wait......


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



static_x said:


> RADEON HD4850 512MB GDDR3 is for Rs.11,000 at lynx and Xpert Vision GF 9800GTX+ is for Rs. 11,827
> Both dont fit in my budget...as of now i cant buy any of these ...may be i've to wait......



Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 for 9.5k with the retailers .

Still if you need to wait than do wait for the HD4670.


----------



## static_x (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 for 9.5k with the retailers .
> 
> Still if you need to wait than do wait for the HD4670.



I think waiting a bit would be better as you guys are telling that HD4670 is a better option..let it come then will decide...

Thanks to all of you for your comments...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, it's right to wait. You'll get better deals in the future.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello
i m using hp m7360in pc
currently having nvidia geforce6200se turboforce card
i want to upgrade to 512mb memory or plus card
budget is rs.5000
I m in hurry and hav to buy card in 2 days
Must be directx 10 card
dmc4,crysis, must run smooth

Asus is preferable for me

I m from nashik it would be great if someone could also suggest some dealer out here.



suggest me a good card that runs smooth on my pc without compatibility issues with motherboard and all

( Soeone told me i hav 533mhz panel so i must select cards that hav ramdac and core clock less than 533mhz is it true ? if yes plz see to it that cards u mention hav the same. )
pc config:
Base processor
Pentium4 524 (P) HT 3.06 GHz

    *
      533 MHz front side bus
    *
      Socket 775

Chipset
ATI Radeon Xpress 200 for Intel Processors
Motherboard

    *
      Manufacturer: ECS
    *
      Motherboard Name: RC410-M
    *
      HP/Compaq motherboard name: Asterope-GL8E


Memory
Component 	Attributes
Memory Installed 	1gb (2 x 512 )
Maximum allowed 	2 GB (2 x 1 GB) requires the replacement of the installed 512 MB DIMM
Speed supported 	PC2-4200 MB/sec
Type 	240 pin, DDR2 SDRAM
DIMM slots 	Two
Open DIMM slots 	One
Hard drive

    *
      80 GB SATA
    *
      7200 rpm

16X DVD(+/-)R/RW RAM (+/-)R DL LightScribe drive
Video Graphics
GeForce 6200SE

    * 64 MB DDR memory
    * I/O Ports: VGA, Composite, S-Video

Sound/Audio
Integrated High Definition audio

    * Realtek ALC 883 chipset
    * Supports up to 8 audio channels
    * Dolby Pro Logic II compatible

Dolby 5.1
Network (LAN)
Integrated 10/100 Base-T networking interface
Memory card reader

    * Supports the following cards:
          o Compact Flash I
          o Compact Flash II
          o SmartMedia
          o Memory Stick
          o Memory Stick Pro
          o MultiMediaCard
          o Secure Digital (SD)
          o Micro Drive
          o XD Picture Card (xd = extreme digital)

External I/O ports
I/O ports on the front panel
Port type 	Quantity
9-in-1 (4 slot) 	One
1394 	One
USB 	Two
Headphone 	One
Microphone 	One
I/O ports on the back panel
Port type 	Quantity
PS2 (keyboard, mouse) 	Two (one each)
VGA 	One
Parallel 	One
USB 	Four
1394 	One
LAN 	One
S-video out 	One
Audio (side speaker out, rear speaker out, center speaker out, line-in, line-out, microphone) 	One each
Expansion slots (available)
Slot type 	Quantity
PCI 	Three (Two available)
PCI Express x16 	One (None available)
DIMM Slots 	Two (One available)
Drive bays (available)
Bay type 	Quantity
5.25" external 	Two (One available)
3.5" internal 	One (None available)
Personal Media Drive 	One (One available)
Keyboard and mouse

    *
      HP wireless keyboard
    *
      HP premium wireless mouse

I know lot of extra config i gav sorry for that.

thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> hello
> i m using hp m7360in pc
> currently having nvidia geforce6200se turboforce card
> i want to upgrade to 512mb memory or plus card
> ...



I hope 6200SE is a AGP card...IF not then ATi HD4670 is ur choice..... It will be release before Deepavali.... If u not get it, then XpertVision 9600GT for 5.5k....


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

/\
does his mobo support PCI cards...


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I hope so.


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

should i choose ati radeon hd2400 or geforce 8600m gt as a laptop solution


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anmol singh mzn 2008 said:


> should i choose ati radeon hd2400 or geforce 8600m gt as a laptop solution


Whatever suits ur budget.... Both of em are good.... I prefer 8600M..


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i dont want to risk
i want pci express cards only

would be great if nvidia >> asus>> 512mb plus >> no compatibility issues with my 533mhz front bus panel and asterope motherboard >> less than 5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> well i dont want to risk
> i want pci express cards only
> 
> would be great if nvidia >> asus>> 512mb plus >> no compatibility issues with my 533mhz front bus panel and asterope motherboard >> less than 5k



The one that i prefer was a PCIe card.... So dont worry abt that... ATi HD4670 is way better than NVIDIA's counterpart and its the real bang-for-buck... So dont hesitate to buy that one....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lot of queries if i shift to ati

will processor support it ??
asterope motherboard ??
price ??
memory ??

the ati card u said has foll. specs
" this card is based on the RV730 core and comes with a core speed of 750MHz and a memory of 512MB GDDR3 clocked at 2000MHz ""

 i hav ddr2 memory 533mhz front bus panel speed only


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> lot of queries if i shift to ati
> 
> will processor support it ??
> asterope motherboard ??
> ...




Ur proccy and Mobo(if it has a PCIe slot) supports it.... It comes with 512MB of memory and price is around 5k..

Dont worry bro....FSB has nothing to do here.. The only pbm is the card is still not released...
I want u to wait till its release and go for it as it has the best VFM and bag-for-buck....

If u r in hurry, then go for XpertVision 9600GT for 5.5k.... Dont go for any 9600GS0 cards.... Or else, get a 8800GS for 5k used one here at Bazaar Section...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wat bout asus 8500 and 8600 which r in range of 3-4 k

i did srtest for crysis 
everythnig passes only gfx card fails 
i hav the 256mb card it says 256 needed still shows gailed coz 6800 plus is required

it also says note 8500gt not supported


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> wat bout asus 8500 and 8600 which r in range of 3-4 k
> 
> i did srtest for crysis
> everythnig passes only gfx card fails
> ...


8500 -> Throw it in trash bin...No use with it wen it comes to Resource Hungry Games like Crysis..
8600-> Better performer at the low-end cards.... An ASUS NX8600GT or EN8600GT are powerful cards on these categories... But the ATi HD4670 outperforms these cards by a big margin....
ASUS NX8600GT -> around 4k
ASUS EN8600GT -> around 4k..
For just a 1k more u got a incredible performance in HD4670.... But it upto you..


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hav ddr2 ram 

does that mean the graphic card i choose should be ddr2 type ??

ok i hav to select out of the three now

1. 8600
2. hd4670
3. 9600

i will go in shop comapre features and prices from box and buy the best one

wat will be yourr order for preference ???

i hope these 3 r good for 5k budget for 512+ memory and playing dx10 games , crysis and all

i hope all 3 are pci express cards


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> i hav ddr2 ram
> 
> does that mean the graphic card i choose should be ddr2 type ??
> 
> ...



ur system RAM has nothing to do with the RAM of gfx card ..the RAM of gfx card is GDDR ...which in many ways are different from traditional RAM ...this GDDR RAM is present on the card ...for ur purpose u should always look for GDDR3 card ..it will perform better than a GDDR2 based card ...


wait for sometime and go for HD4670  ....and i don't think 512 MB might make a huge differene in those cards ...cos they are budget card and not powerful enough to process 512 MB of Data ..so ..go for 256 Mb variants  ....512MB might give a few FPS more in some games ...but considering the price u pay for them its not worth ..as they higher priced than 256 Mb variant ..

all cards u can get today are PCIex ...AGP cards are hard to find these days ..so no worries there


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> i hav ddr2 ram
> 
> does that mean the graphic card i choose should be ddr2 type ??


Not like that...Those are different concepts....So no probs with that.... And dont confuse with this...As u can even use a DDR5 mem too....


techking_dinesh said:


> ok i hav to select out of the three now
> 
> 1. 8600
> 2. hd4670
> ...


HD4670 - 512MB DDR4 Memory(I hope so)
XpertVision 9600GT(Dont know much abt that)
ASUS EN8600GT(256MB DDR3 Mem.. It beats 512MB DDR2 easily.. tat means DDR3>DDR2...)



techking_dinesh said:


> i hope these 3 r good for 5k budget for *512+ memory* and playing dx10 games , crysis and all
> 
> i hope all 3 are pci express cards


Out of these three only HD4670 has 512MB of mem.. and choosing gfx card is only based on mem type and not mem it has..... Like i said earlier. a 256MB DDR3 will easily beat 512MB DDR2..So no use of that much memory....

Just go check out the street prices, put that here and we will help u.....


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 4670 and 9600 are out of your budget...
wait for price fall of 9600. it may get upto 5.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> HD 4670 and 9600 are out of your budget...
> wait for price fall of 9600. it may get upto 5.5k


I hope he can able to spare addnl 500 bucks... as he mention his budget as Rs.5000 earlier.....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4670 - 512MB DDR4 Memory ??
then according to u ddr4>ddr3>ddr2 correct ??

u said 256ddr3 can beat 512ddr2 easily
but if that Ati card is ddr4 and 512mb there is nothing left to say.

wat is price of hd4670 u all r talking bout


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its 6.5k+ 
so forget it.......


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1 more thing y should i go for 265 mb card again

my current card is also 256mb as seen in dxdiag
but supports dx 9 only


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> HD4670 - 512MB DDR4 Memory ??
> then according to u ddr4>ddr3>ddr2 correct ??
> 
> u said 256ddr3 can beat 512ddr2 easily
> ...


As bassam said, its around 5.5k and may be price falls after few weeks, thats upto the sales of the card...
I hope now u get my point tat y i stress u to get HD4670...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

neoseeker says 89$ only


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> its 10k+
> so forget it.......


Man where r u livin... The HD4850 itself costs only 9.7k and HD4670 its the low end compared to 4850, but priced at 10k...
Just joking... HD4670 will be priced around 4.5-5.5k.....
For 10k+, i get the Red Monster HD4850....



techking_dinesh said:


> neoseeker says 89$ only


Dont compare prices in dollar to INR.... It always costs more when it steps into Indian Market.... OK... So expect around 4-5.5k as my prediction...If it comes less then i buy 2 and used them in CrossFire mode....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys there is difference between 5.5k and 6.5 k
at wat pice will i get it in nashik ( near mumbai )

if not this then wat should i buy today in 5-5.5k today not even tomorrow


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Man where r u livin... The HD4850 itself costs only 9.7k and HD4670 its the low end compared to 4850, but priced at 10k...
> Just joking... HD4670 will be priced around 4.5-5.5k.....
> For 10k+, i get the Red Monster HD4850....



Sorry man got confused with HD 4870


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4.5-5.5k price is for today or after 1 month ??

guyz if u get confuse
MERA KYA HOGA ??

1 more thing this can be a noob ques

my 6200se asus card is too small and compact
i m reading review of hd 4670 at different places

the photo shown is too big
i doubt whether it will properly filt without dashing my cooler which is situated above it  and my modem card which is below it.
i know it will fit in slot coz it is pci express

*i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/161413/article/hd4670/imagec007_thumb.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its not released yet.

HD4650 will be 4k and 4670 will be around 5.5-6k


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

this is a new problem guyz

saw properly the photo

my monitor plug wont go in that card

it has 2 usb and a big port

i hav a vga monitor

now wat ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> guys there is difference between 5.5k and 6.5 k
> at wat pice will i get it in nashik ( near mumbai )
> 
> if not this then wat should i buy today in 5-5.5k today not even tomorrow



No.. it doesnt exceed 5k as far as i heard....


bassam904 said:


> Sorry man got confused with HD 4870


Thats OK.... No need to say Sorry friend...


techking_dinesh said:


> 4.5-5.5k price is for today or after 1 month ??
> 
> guyz if u get confuse
> MERA KYA HOGA ??
> ...


5k will be at release time....(I hope it will come for 4k coz its main deal is to grab the low-end market...)
And the card was not too big to held on ur board...If u have a PCIe slot, no need to worry, it just fit there perfectly...But make sure u have atleast 450W PSU to entertain the card...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i said i wanna buy a card today 
if it not relased y r u guyz suggesting those ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> i said i wanna buy a card today
> if it not relased y r u guyz suggesting those ??


Dude, we just want u to get a good card unlike others who just choose some crappy cards due to their lack of commn with friends...
OK...a ques,, Why r u in hurry to get a Gfx card?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> i said i wanna buy a card today
> if it not relased y r u guyz suggesting those ??


as RAJ said whats the hurry  ....we are saying if u just wait for a month u could have a card which can all the existing card in market today ...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

coz it is to be gifted to my brother 
it is his b`day today

a month for india

so it would take nearly 3 months for nashik

i dont think hd4670 card will support my vga monitor
i cant c the port in the picture


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> coz it is to be gifted to my brother
> it is his b`day today


Then its wise to get him a XpertVision 9600GT for 5.5k or simply get him a ASUS EN8600GT 256MB DDR3 costs somewhere around 4k, which play all the games u mentioned at med settings at decent resolution... I promise he will never get disappointed with that card. In addition, its a DX10 card....
All for 4k...
Its upto u to choose between 9600GT and 8600GT....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lol just think if i wait for a month and the card does not support the asterope motherboard or some compatible prob. i would waste all my savings

suggest some 512 ddr3 card plz


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> lol just think if i wait for a month and the card does not support the asterope motherboard or some compatible prob. i would waste all my savings
> 
> suggest some 512 ddr3 card plz



Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDRR3 for 5.5k


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

k thanks t oall u guyz

 i would try to wait for the hd4670
or go for 
1.xfx9600gt 512mb gddr3
2.En8600gt

i will try to import the card via my dealer


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> lol just think if i wait for a month and the card does not support the asterope motherboard or some compatible prob. i would waste all my savings
> 
> suggest some 512 ddr3 card plz



Man, wat u tlking abt compatible pbm.... it works well if u have a PCIe slot...so no compatibility issue there...
For ur ques,
ASUS Extreme 8600GT 512MB DDR3
ASUS EN8600GT 512MB DDR3(I hope this one is not same as above one..) There is a Silent Edition too
Just go enquire abt that and get it to ur bro.. 
Happy b'day wish to ur bro....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hoping that hd 4670 will support my vga monitor


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> coz it is to be gifted to my brother
> it is his b`day today
> 
> a month for india
> ...




go for what kpower has suggested and ..don't worry it will support ur VGA monitor there will a dongle inside the card box which is called DVI to VGA dongle  ...and it will be fine with u ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> hoping that hd 4670 will support my vga monitor


Sure, it just bundle with a DVI to VGA cable so that u can use ur VGA Monitor..... 
Whats ur decision dude.........


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> hoping that hd 4670 will support my vga monitor



it supports ..there is something called DVI to VGA converter dongle  ..and it comes with all the gfx card ...so there shouldn't be a problem heck i m using it ...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok thanks a lot to you all
me moving right on the street now to enquire

i will surely inform u watever i do


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Sure, it just bundle with a DVI to VGA cable so that u can use ur VGA Monitor.....
> Whats ur decision dude.........




u look like quite charged up today dude ......


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> ok thanks a lot to you all
> me moving right on the street now to enquire
> 
> i will surely inform u watever i do


Lets get tat dude.... And inform after u get tat ....



			
				imgame2 said:
			
		

> u look like quite charged up today dude ......


Yes dude... i just now return to work after two days Day off...


----------



## arvindravindranath (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
i think i killed my GPU!!!!!
nooooooooooooo.....
ok,here's what i did,i have an old 128 mb BIG fx5200 agp card
today morning i couldn't start my comp and i thought it just conked off i removed and reinserted the hard disk,ram.....everything but to no avail so i just popped in my xp recovery disk(i have an hp pavillion desktop) then after recovery when i reinsert my GPU(IF IT CAN BE CALLED ONE) the black screen comes and it says c:/system32/config.sys is missing please call your service guy blah blah....but it works fine without it so i switch off the power and then restart then i insert my software cd(the gpu's software disk) and i see "windows 98 startup menu" wtf? how can i get that when i have only xp then it tells me to start with or without cd rom support obviously i press the second option for cd rom support after that it says that system bios is corrupted please press any key to recover your bios from image stored in BIOS2 or press ctrl+c to quit,i keep pressing keys and two messages come on telling me that it is succesful and asking me to press the switch switch from bios1 to bios2 i can't find any switch on my gpu so i ignore it then i press another key it says bios transfer failed...........i remove the gpu and restart without it and it works perfectly......what do i do?did i kill it or can i recover it?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Yes dude... i just now return to work after two days Day off...


....oh welcome back man ...!!! after two days 



arvindravindranath said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> i think i killed my GPU!!!!!
> nooooooooooooo.....
> ok,here's what i did,i have an old 128 mb BIG fx5200 agp card
> today morning i couldn't start my comp and i thought it just conked off i removed and reinserted the hard disk,ram.....everything but to no avail so i just popped in my xp recovery disk(i have an hp pavillion desktop) then after recovery when i reinsert my GPU(IF IT CAN BE CALLED ONE) the black screen comes and it says c:/system32/config.sys is missing please call your service guy blah blah....but it works fine without it so i switch off the power and then restart then i insert my software cd(the gpu's software disk) and i see "windows 98 startup menu" wtf? how can i get that when i have only xp then it tells me to start with or without cd rom support obviously i press the second option for cd rom support after that it says that system bios is corrupted please press any key to recover your bios from image stored in BIOS2 or press ctrl+c to quit,i keep pressing keys and two messages come on telling me that it is succesful and asking me to press the switch switch from bios1 to bios2 i can't find any switch on my gpu so i ignore it then i press another key it says bios transfer failed...........i remove the gpu and restart without it and it works perfectly......what do i do?did i kill it or can i recover it?




u did so many things  ..but as long as u are getting something on monitor through GPU ..its working its not killed ...

and man windows 98 ...after a long long time i heard that name ....did not know they were still being used ..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> ....oh welcome back man ...!!! after two days


Its actually four days, but two days i m resting in office as my system crashed and i just sit idle or go out for two days, and yesterday only i fix the pbm...So i am in Day Off for past four days... How good it is...


----------



## akhilazeeb (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I m currently using intel 865gbf board which suppports only agp graphic cards(+p4  3ghz processor).please suggest a card under 4k for with best performance...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



akhilazeeb said:


> I m currently using intel 865gbf board which suppports only agp graphic cards(+p4  3ghz processor).please suggest a card under 4k for with best performance...



well its very difficult to get an AGP card these days ... and if u get one it will be very costly and will not be worth the money ...

my suggestion will be upgrade the whole system and go for much better cards available on PCI ex ...

u can upgrade a system in about 10 k ( G31 chipset mobo+ E7200+RAM =2.8k+5.4+2k~10k or less if u choose a lower C2D)

add a gfx card later ..it will be much better option than spending on AGP ..

but if u still want to go for an AGP Card ..the best that is available is Point of View 7300 GT @3.9 k @ itwares


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> well its very difficult to get an AGP card these days ... and if u get one it will be very costly and will not be worth the money ...
> 
> my suggestion will be upgrade the whole system and go for much better cards available on PCI ex ...
> 
> ...



I was going to say this so +1.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys,there is a surprising news for us........ATI is going to release first DirectX 11   GPU in 2009..................

*www.newtechnology.co.in/amd-ati-directx-11-graphics-cards-gpu-in-2009/


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Hey guys,there is a surprising news for us........ATI is going to release first DirectX 11   GPU in 2009..................
> 
> *www.newtechnology.co.in/amd-ati-directx-11-graphics-cards-gpu-in-2009/



Thanks. Nice read.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

also there is a interesting news..................

*www.techtree.com/India/Techtree_No...mage_Nehalem_i7_processors/551-93878-889.html


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ 
y in Graphic card thread buddy ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Hey guys,there is a surprising news for us........ATI is going to release first DirectX 11   GPU in 2009..................
> 
> *www.newtechnology.co.in/amd-ati-directx-11-graphics-cards-gpu-in-2009/



Interesting news.... ATi are catching up on the gfx card market. They're slowly and steadily coming back.... If only their team mates (AMD) could do the same with the proccy market....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dx10 is not yet properly settled
wats the hurry for dx11 ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Ya,


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techking_dinesh said:


> dx10 is not yet properly settled
> wats the hurry for dx11 ??




But they also say that DX11 will be compatible wid DX10.1 hardware through a driver update....is this true too?


----------



## sonu1983 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys,i bought my gigabyte 8800GT 512MB,in jan..lately the cards been heating up real serious..idle temp is around 65-70...and wen i tried playin crysis warhead..i think it hit 100+ n shutdown..while runin the fan at 90%..i tried cleanin the cabinet but no use..do u think i mite have to use Thermallite kit something?if u guys can help 

amd 6000+,2gb ram,asus M2N-E,gigabte 8800GT,coolmasters 500W


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sonu1983 said:


> hey guys,i bought my gigabyte 8800GT 512MB,in jan..lately the cards been heating up real serious..idle temp is around 65-70...and wen i tried playin crysis warhead..i think it hit 100+ n shutdown..while runin the fan at 90%..i tried cleanin the cabinet but no use..do u think i mite have to use Thermallite kit something?if u guys can help
> 
> amd 6000+,2gb ram,asus M2N-E,gigabte 8800GT,coolmasters 500W



Have you overclocked it ? If so then revert it back to normal clock speeds. If not overclocked then you need to buy a cooler. Get a good thermal paste or fan or spend more and get a water cooling system.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Lets get tat dude.... And inform after u get tat ....
> 
> 
> Yes dude... i just now return to work after two days Day off...



lol dude you work ? I thot u were some <17yr old college going guy .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> lol dude you work ? I thot u were some <17yr old college going guy .



What makes u think so...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> What makes u think so...



Just a wild guess


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Just a wild guess



Thanks for that(Me....<17)....


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any1 suggest some custom gfx drivers for nvidia which might give better gaming experience than the standard forceware drivers???

i got a 7600 GT PCIE 256MB ddr3....i read somewhr that thr r some modified drivers which can make ur card give out most of its juice


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



frederick_benny_digit said:


> can any1 suggest some custom gfx drivers for nvidia which might give better gaming experience than the standard forceware drivers???
> 
> i got a 7600 GT PCIE 256MB ddr3....i read somewhr that thr r some modified drivers which can make ur card give out most of its juice



If so then please give us the link...(I have 7600GS dude....)


----------



## yashkapoor (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Greetings to all the members *www.tech-forums.net/pc/images/smilies/smile.gif

I have a Mercury motherboard with an Intel chipset (i845GL) whose properties are as follows.

 *i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/alwaystellthetruth/1-2.jpg
 *i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/alwaystellthetruth/2-2.jpg

My friend lent me a *GeForce 5200FX PCi Nvidia* Graphics card, as he upgraded his PC and the card would be of no use to him.
The card uses an AGP slot. The card was working perfectly fine on his Motherboard. (An Intel 865G Chipset)

Now that I intend to use it for myself, the Motherboard does not detect the card at all! 

Kindly help!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



akhilazeeb said:


> I m currently using intel 865gbf board which suppports only agp graphic cards(+p4  3ghz processor).please suggest a card under 4k for with best performance...



If u still want the card.


3650 AGP comes for 5-5.5k...so u can get than


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wat is price of Sapphire 4850 going to buy in this week so plz tell me the shop name


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



yashkapoor said:


> Greetings to all the members *www.tech-forums.net/pc/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I have a Mercury motherboard with an Intel chipset (i845GL) whose properties are as follows.
> 
> ...



obviously u need to turn off the onboard gfx option from ur BIOS ...it will be recognized and before installing gfx driver for the same ..u should uninstall the extreme gfx driver



NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is price of Sapphire 4850 going to buy in this week so plz tell me the shop name



where are u located ..but why buy sappire HD4850  ? why not palit HD4850 ...?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is price of Sapphire 4850 going to buy in this week so plz tell me the shop name



ranges from 9.6 - 10.2k


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I came across an ASUS HD4870 512 MB for around Rs 10,800 @ *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121276


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> I came across an ASUS HD4870 512 MB for around Rs 10,800 @ *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121276



You cant convert US$ into INR like this........if it was like that then X360 would costing <11k .


----------



## pawsingh (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

where are u located ..but why buy sappire HD4850  ? why not palit HD4850 ...?[/quote]

Even I am planning to buy HD4850. You mean to say that palit HD4850 is better than saphire or cheaper than saphire?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> I came across an ASUS HD4870 512 MB for around Rs 10,800 @ *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121276



first of all its available on newegg which only ships in US and canada and not outside...
and in india when a product comes it has many taxes and duties...and it gets costly ..

and what exchange rates u are using ..?? with current rates it comes to 12.85k(~13k)

and we are getting it for about 17k ...i think thats fair enough...

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=269.9+US+dollar+in+INR&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## nns (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an Intel D945GNTl mobo.. it has a PCIex16 slot..
Can I use a 9800gt or hd4850 on this mobo??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pawsingh said:


> where are u located ..but why buy sappire HD4850  ? why not palit HD4850 ...?
> 
> Even I am planning to buy HD4850. You mean to say that palit HD4850 is better than saphire or cheaper than saphire?



its both cheaper and better than sapphire ...it comes with latest BIOS which is why its makes no noise,runs cool and gives no problem what so ever ...

while there are cards in market with older BIOS from sapphire and MSI ..and people buying MSI and sapphire are facing heating problems ...

if u get MSI and sapphire with latest manufacturing date ..it might be coming with a newer and better BIOS and might not give u problem..

i along with about 10 forum member have bought palit 4850 and face no problems ..but people buying MSI and sapphire are facing problems ..(i don't know if newer batch of card from sapphire has come )

only catch here is palit comes with very basic things nothing flashy,a DVI-VGA convertors,manual,power cords and driver cds ..while sapphire might come with crossfire connectors and stuff like that ..which in my opinion are not worth ..when u see palit runs cool and without noise ..



nns said:


> I have an Intel D945GNTl mobo.. it has a PCIex16 slot..
> Can I use a 9800gt or hd4850 on this mobo??



yes u can...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nns said:


> I have an Intel D945GNTl mobo.. it has a PCIex16 slot..
> Can I use a 9800gt or hd4850 on this mobo??



Correct me if wrong but due to downscaling...yes it'll work with lesser performance(koi pharak nahi padta)

Well...go for 4850 not 9800GT(unless u're an nvidia fanboy)


----------



## yashkapoor (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> obviously u need to turn off the onboard gfx option from ur BIOS ...it will be recognized and before installing gfx driver for the same ..u should uninstall the extreme gfx driver



How do i disable the on board GFX??? 

What I have done:
After I entered the BIOS, I entered the Features setup, and there in the option "Primary Graphics Adapter", I see three options
PCI
AGP
Auto

I have set it to AGP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If u hav a gfx card(discrete) set it to AUTO


----------



## amitjha (Oct 8, 2008)

*ATI 4850 or NVIDIA 9600 GT*

hey all,
well I have to buy a gfx card and have heard a lot about 4850 on the forum whereas when I asked the folks at nehru place(am from delhi) they suggested 9600GT.
Now I want to know which card performs better or is better as they are almost of same price and also which brand should I buy.
Also if you can then please let me know the exact prices of the specific brands you suggest as I couldn't find 4850 at nehru place(though i looked at only 1 shop but it's the coolest one out there, name : "cost to cost").
One tiny question will these gfx cards work well with my 19" wide screen display and M31 mobo from gigabyte am planning to buy....

Thanks a lot in advance.
also wish you all a very happy and auspicious navratra,dushhera and durga puja, may the goddess bless you all...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pawsingh The only thing bios can do this is increase the speed of the fan in IInd and IIIrd mode the bios can also change the voltage of the chip to lower the temp but this is very improbable as it will make the chip unstable bcoz of not enough voltage .The bios can do is "report" a lower temp for the gpu which might make one think that the card is running cooler.Sapphire is better bcoz of better PCB quality  better components used on pCB(capacitor,resistor,vrm etc) and most of the time better cooler.Also bcoz of better components/PCB their cards(GPU,Memory) usually overclock better than say palit .Palit is good no doubt but sapphireis better understood.



amitjha said:


> hey all,
> well I have to buy a gfx card and have heard a lot about 4850 on the forum whereas when I asked the folks at nehru place(am from delhi) they suggested 9600GT.
> Now I want to know which card performs better or is better as they are almost of same price and also which brand should I buy.
> Also if you can then please let me know the exact prices of the specific brands you suggest as I couldn't find 4850 at nehru place(though i looked at only 1 shop but it's the coolest one out there, name : "cost to cost").
> ...



buy 4850 its a value for money and 60% powerful than 9600GT.plz don't compare with 9600gt man there is no comparison between them


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: ATI 4850 or NVIDIA 9600 GT*



amitjha said:


> hey all,
> well I have to buy a gfx card and have heard a lot about 4850 on the forum whereas when I asked the folks at nehru place(am from delhi) they suggested 9600GT.
> Now I want to know which card performs better or is better as they are almost of same price and also which brand should I buy.
> Also if you can then please let me know the exact prices of the specific brands you suggest as I couldn't find 4850 at nehru place(though i looked at only 1 shop but it's the coolest one out there, name : "cost to cost").
> ...



buy the HD4850 without a second though. It beats 9600GT to death.....heck! It even beats 2x9600GT somtimes . Go for the Palit HD4850 for around 9800/-. I cant help you with the shop name and all as I dont live in Delhi.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Not that much..but depends on config...on some 4850  is an overkill..and unless u r gaming at 1680x1050 and above..no use of 4850 as 9600GT can handle all games upto there...and OCing of 9600GT is more than any else(except 9800GT a.k.a. 8800GT) i.e. 9600GT is a monster OCer + a cooler card


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

palit 4850-Rs9500(a friend of mine purchase last month from Mumbai )

sapphire 4850-Rs10200-10300(i saw this price in forum some one quote )


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> The only thing bios can do this is increase the speed of the fan in IInd and IIIrd mode the bios can also change the voltage of the chip to lower the temp but this is very improbable as it will make the chip unstable bcoz of not enough voltage .The bios can do is "report" a lower temp for the gpu which might make one think that the card is running cooler.Sapphire is better bcoz of better PCB quality  better components used on pCB(capacitor,resistor,vrm etc) and most of the time better cooler.Also bcoz of better components/PCB their cards(GPU,Memory) usually overclock better than say palit .Palit is good no doubt but sapphireis better understood.



what was my understanding of video BIOS was this 



> On startup, the BIOS initializes the video card:
> 
> 
> Initialize the GPU
> ...


what u said are just part of these,and usually newer BIOS comes with fan profile curve for default fans

and if u mean to say palit card report low temperature cos of BIOS ..then u might  have better ways to measuring temp which people all over the world are unaware of and assuming plait cards report wrong temperatures.

so far i m aware of older sapphire cards being sold in market which face heating problems ..hence i just to give u heads up ..but if u want to go sapphire its ur choice.

and sir for ur kind information palit also doesn't use low quality components either ..but i guess u always go with brand names so its upto u!

ur money ur choice -the golden rule!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oh my god not again all things r right which u written but give me the 1 factor which show  the temp will be down after flash new BIOS.only when the new stepping comes then the temp goes down nd increase the performance.And that source u provided there nothing which related to the temp.



Ex-If u buy a new car and some one told u upgrade ur tyres then u will get better mileage  no its totally wrong.After upgrading the tyres the grip will be improve and handling


----------



## vish45a (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



geek_rohit said:


> I'm sick of seeing so many graphics cards related threads. Now I have made a new thread. Now post all your GFX card related questions and queries in here. Whether it is price, whether it is which card to buy and whether it is nVidia or ATi, anything which includes graphics cards. And mods please make this thread this sticky. So that it stays on the top for everyone to see. This will make it easier to find the thread for graphics cards and also it will make it more neat.


hey im goin for a palit 9600GT 1GB ddr3 sonic graphic card 
i want to know abt the after sales service of palit?
ny body knows abt where their customer service  centres are located in India?????


----------



## hyde (Oct 9, 2008)

*Need Help for Nvidia 8600GT*

Guys can you provide me with the address and the phone number for the Nvidia Service Center. As my 8600GT card's 3 capacitor blew yerterday night. Please help!!!


----------



## Ambar (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i got my HD4870 from SMC after contacts for 15.7k ...and when i was importing it.... it was cuming out to be around 15k + shipping to delhi ....

there is a guy called katmandude or KMD on another forum who can import stuff from abroad.... and it still cums out to be cheaper than for wh its available here in india....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: ATI 4850 or NVIDIA 9600 GT*



KPower Mania said:


> buy the HD4850 without a second though. It beats 9600GT to death.....heck! It even beats 2x9600GT somtimes . Go for the Palit HD4850 for around 9800/-. I cant help you with the shop name and all as I dont live in Delhi.




no, 2x9600GT beats 4870, GTX 260 and SOMETIMES GTX 280.....

It matches itz ground with 2x4850 CFx and loses out to 2x4870(wat am i saying ofcourse it will lose out to 2x4870)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Ambarcongrats man for red beast i am in Q .Its cheaper but the main thing is warranty issue wat is the way to send service centre u ship to direct to abroad or KMD and u again pay ship charges  for ur card


----------



## Ambar (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @Ambarcongrats man for red beast i am in Q .Its cheaper but the main thing is warranty issue wat is the way to send service centre u ship to direct to abroad or KMD and u again pay ship charges  for ur card



well tht is a very minor issue.... but u just have to send it to mumbai ... and they take care of everything.... and afaik i hvnt had a single gfx card go bad  till now ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: ATI 4850 or NVIDIA 9600 GT*



comp@ddict said:


> no, 2x9600GT beats 4870, GTX 260 and SOMETIMES GTX 280.....
> 
> It matches itz ground with 2x4850 CFx and loses out to 2x4870(wat am i saying ofcourse it will lose out to 2x4870)



Hmm...... nice then. But he aint going SLi.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well.if anyone stes a 10k budget for mobo and a 12k budget for gfx and has OCin mnd..then 780i and 2x9600GT kicks in


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ambar said:


> well tht is a very minor issue.... but u just have to send it to mumbai ... and they take care of everything.... and afaik i hvnt had a single gfx card go bad  till now ..



its means u needed only ship to Bombay and its KMD duty to send abroad and ship again 2 u


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> oh my god not again all things r right which u written but give me the 1 factor which show  the temp will be down after flash new BIOS.only when the new stepping comes then the temp goes down nd increase the performance.And that source u provided there nothing which related to the temp.



do u understand something about effect of fan and its speed on cooling ? and fan curve profile ..thats there in a BIOS ?




> Ex-If u buy a new car and some one told u upgrade ur tyres then u will get better mileage  no its totally wrong.After upgrading the tyres the grip will be improve and handling



wrong example BIOS is something that starts and initializes the card,its not something on which card runs on ..something like battery ..and starting mechanism to engine..not tires 

and if u had read carefully i m not talking about temperatures here ...it answers other issues as well..people do get various errors while playing games..like VPU errors and restarting.

anyways i gave an advice in good faith ..its upto a person to use it.

thats about it  from me on this topic


----------



## Ambar (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> its means u needed only ship to Bombay and its KMD duty to send abroad and ship again 2 u



well actually..but im not sure if u have to pay for getting it from mumbai...also or not.,..


----------



## nns (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Correct me if wrong but due to downscaling...yes it'll work with lesser performance(koi pharak nahi padta)
> 
> Well...go for 4850 not 9800GT(unless u're an nvidia fanboy)



Thanks, but what do you mean by downscaling here? (I am a n00b as far graphics are concerned...)

I did think that it wouldn't perform best at the config... I am thinking of upgrading da pc after a couple of months (waiting for nehalem)

neways.. i heard dat 9800gt would be 2k's cheaper than 4850... Is it right??

Also are Xpertvision and Palit the same?? (look at the contact information on xpertvision worldwide) Do either provide service in India??

How is Gecube for HD 4850??

Anyone from Pune here?? Any particularly good shop for graphics cards in Pune?

PS:Sorry for too many questions..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nns said:


> Thanks, but what do you mean by downscaling here? (I am a n00b as far graphics are concerned...)
> 
> I did think that it wouldn't perform best at the config... I am thinking of upgrading da pc after a couple of months (waiting for nehalem)
> 
> neways.. i heard dat 9800gt would be 2k's cheaper than 4850... Is it right??



Downscaling means to perform lower than the full capacity. As you dont have a PCIex16 Gen2.0 slot....it will perform at a lower rate than it should but it will work and the difference will be hardlly 8-11%.

9800GT is around 1.9-2.1k cheaper but that extra 2k spent on a HD4850 is well worth it.


----------



## nns (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks.. I've chaged my post a little.. Pls reply to the other questions too if u can..


----------



## mihirpradhan2004 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a new graphics card and a TV Tuner Card too. My overall budget for both is Rs.5500/- Please suggest me the best ones in my budget. Is there any good Graphics Card+TV Tuner Card in my budget? If there is one then please suggest me one. Which is better - XFX 8600GT or Zotac 9500GT


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nns said:


> Thanks, but what do you mean by downscaling here? (I am a n00b as far graphics are concerned...)
> 
> I did think that it wouldn't perform best at the config... I am thinking of upgrading da pc after a couple of months (waiting for nehalem)
> 
> ...



Xpert Vision and Palit are same. AFAIK both provide service here........ Palit has more support though .

GeCube is good but Palit is better with new BIOS and cooler.

I aint from Pune.

Ask more..... it benifits us at the end .


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Seeing the above mentioned threads about BIOS...

It holds initial values which a component needs to run. It in a way tells a functional component, in which manner to start...execute..and continue running..and shut down. Just a basic storage area. Similar to an INI file for software...!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nns said:


> Thanks, but what do you mean by downscaling here? (I am a n00b as far graphics are concerned...)
> 
> I did think that it wouldn't perform best at the config... I am thinking of upgrading da pc after a couple of months (waiting for nehalem)
> 
> ...



No probs...

Gecube is the Sapphire brand but is about 1k costlier than Palit...

GO for full sys upgrade.

and one thing..u want performance..luk no further than 4850


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

_(dropeed previous idea quadro)_ 

Suggest good option for 9800 gtx+ ssc 512 mb. From Ati may be. Shall work better or equal. Budget 15k, can extend upto max 17k if cards worth.

Waiting for reply.
Thanks...


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> _(dropeed previous idea quadro)_
> 
> Suggest good option for 9800 gtx+ ssc 512 mb. From Ati may be. Shall work better or equal. Budget 15k, can extend upto max 17k if cards worth.
> 
> ...


For 17k get the *Palit HD4870*, the fastest single card solution out there, will make you futureproof for least 3 yrs.


----------



## gladijames (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Buddies , 

I hav a Intel Original 946GZ Express Chipset, 512 Mb DDR2 Ram, Intel Core 2 Duo @1.86 

Ghz with Windows Xp sp3.

I wanna buy a Good Graphics Card For Gaming And For Vista !! And my Budget stands 

between 6k -8k !! I need a compatible Graphic Card !!

Plz Guide me to buy a gud one?!!

How abt GeForce 8600 GTS?? plz help me Indian rates ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 8600GTS is outdated now. Within your budget, you can buy a MSI 9600GT. But it's highly recommended to spend 1.5K extra to buy a PALIT HD4850.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gladijames said:


> Buddies ,
> 
> I hav a Intel Original 946GZ Express Chipset, 512 Mb DDR2 Ram, Intel Core 2 Duo @1.86
> 
> ...



A new card called HD4670 from ATi will be hitting the Indian shores soon. I highly recommand to wait for it. If you juct cant wait then, I suggest a Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 for 7600/-.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whoa...9800gt proces have droppe so much?? this is a real gud time for gamers 

i think ill upgrade from my 7600gt 

BTW, HD4850 or 9800GT ??? which 1 to go for???
also, which is the loathed brand, XFX or MSI ??? XFX rite?? (some heating issues or somethin??)


----------



## spikygv (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ get 2x 9600GT .


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oops...i meant 9800GT ^^

editing post


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hd4850 Ftw!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



frederick_benny_digit said:


> whoa...9800gt proces have droppe so much?? this is a real gud time for gamers
> 
> i think ill upgrade from my 7600gt
> 
> ...



2 options:
1. 4850 @ 9.4k

If u hav Sli mobo with 12k budget for gfx card:
2. 2x9600GT @ 11.8k


9800GT is okay,, but 4850 pwns it


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



frederick_benny_digit said:


> whoa...9800gt proces have droppe so much?? this is a real gud time for gamers
> 
> i think ill upgrade from my 7600gt
> 
> ...



Either go for the PALIT HD4850 or 2x XFX 9600GT Alpha Dog Edition (fancy name ain't it? ) if your mobo supports SLI.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT SLI for sure! HD4850 won't be able to match it's performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If u have SLi mobo then blow all the competition away with 2x9600GT but if u dont have a SLi mobo and cant buy one, then I suggest a Palit HD4850 SONIC 512MB GDDR3.

[offtopic] Digit gave the Best Performance in mid range, Editors Choice and the Best Buy award to a Zotac 9800GTX AMP! card......... dunno why. It wasnt even the 9800GTX+, only the plain jane 9800GTX. [\offtopic].


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey which card run coolest...

i)Palit HD 4850
ii)Sapphire HD4850
iii)XpertVision HD4850
iv)GeCube HD4850
v)Any other brand of 4850 u know 

@Kpowermania: when i was 13...i was a duffer & dull


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit HD4850 SONIC runs the coolest 8).

@KaranTh85 .......I am 13 and I am not duffer and dull .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit HD4850 SONIC runs the coolest 8).


thanx 4 the info......so saphire is not coolest..hmm



KPower Mania said:


> @KaranTh85 .......I am 13 and I am not duffer and dull .


 
I was just comparing...nothing personal...u r intelligent i know dat


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok i don't understand why u people are going gaga over 2x9600gt ?

i guess it all had to do with new article at tomshardware 

if u guys haven't seen the article more closely please look again 

the card mentioned there are 

1)asus 9600GT silent - difficult to find in india and one available at lynx costs 12k
2)palit 9600gt sonic -availbale at itwares for 8.5k
3)MSI 9600 gt - available at itwares for 8.6k 
4)spakle 9600gt calibre -since its actively cooled model should be available at the same price as plait or sonic if at all available 

even the EVGA 9600 gt KO model is 8k @ itwares

all of the above are pre-overclocked(except ASUS) and in most certainity are 512 MB model  and all the models used for SLI were 1GB model ..so u can guess in india if they are available they will cost 1~2k more(even if 1GB memory doesn't make much difference on single card ..but few games love more memory )

u can do the maths how much two 9600gt used there will cost atleast of 16k in any case ...even if u use cheapest available from palit for 6.5k @ it wares u will get it for 13k ...and thats the max performance these cards can give in present day games... coming up will be harsh on these cards ...

my suggestion would be to buy a xfire mobo and buy a Hd4850 for 9.5~9.7k and add another one in six months or so when prices come down ..then spending on 2x9600gt its again not value for money ..if u compare the fps difference u will get it won't be worth spending 3k or 4k more in any case ...

even though crossfire on that particular article looks bad cos tomshardware is using old ati drivers (they always do i don't know why ..) but things are getting better for HD4850 crossfire with every new driver release ...(just google it)

having said all that 
to give u a general picture of everything from  the same article 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/GeForce-9600-overclock,2028-21.html

the average fps 2x9600gt(pre-OCed)(1GB) SLI in all the games is 3318.1 FPS

and plain HD4850 gives in all games 2965.6 FPS


calculating percentage increase in performance (3318.1-2965.6)*100/2965.6 = 11.9 % or lets say 12 % for 4k more ..is it worth ??
the minimum pre-Oced 9600 GT available from xpertvision @7.1k still making it a 14.2k affair ..

and no way u can get that performance with plain 9600 gt (xpertvisition 9600gt @ 5.8k @ lynx will make it  11.6k )and they will perform the same as HD4850 ..cos they are not pre-oced and not actively cooled and will cost still 2k more than HD4850 ...and i don't have to mention if u OC two SLI cards ...u will need considerable cooling investment ..cos they are cards up close together


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> ok i don't understand why u people are going gaga over 2x9600gt ?
> 
> i guess it all had to do with new article at tomshardware
> 
> ...


Nicely said...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey which card run coolest...
> 
> i)Palit HD 4850
> ii)Sapphire HD4850
> ...



AFAFIK.... Palit and Xpertvision  HD4850 are the coolest ..since both are same company ..just different brand name due to dual slot cooler and newest BIOS.

also i as far as i know palit HD4850 sonic is not yet available in india ..correct me if i m wrong.

my card idles @49 deg which is pretty cool ..

here to show u the temp ..check the pics ..i m sorry about using two different GPU-Z versions but one version gives the basic info wrong and other one doesn't let capture pics

*thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palithd4850infouy8.gif%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img60.imageshack.us/img60/2940/palithd4850infouy8.th.gif%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D%5BURL=*g.imageshack.us/thpix.php%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img60.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D*img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palithd4850tempjn6.gif*img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palithd4850tempjn6.gif

*img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palithd4850tempjn6.gif


this is the card 

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=2437


*thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palithd4850tempjn6.gif%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5775/palithd4850tempjn6.th.gif%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D%5BURL=*g.imageshack.us/thpix.php%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img134.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit has 3 models for HD4850:
1. Bare bones HD4850 for 9300 bucks having Copper Heat Sink and a Fan mounted on it.
2. Simple Single slot Cooler model retailing for nearly 10K.
3. Sonic Edition having Dual Heat pipe design and a fan on top of that making it the coolest HD4850 u can get right out of the box. catch is, it costs 11-12K !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> its both cheaper and better than sapphire ...it comes with latest BIOS which is why its makes no noise,runs cool and gives no problem what so ever ...
> 
> while there are cards in market with older BIOS from sapphire and MSI ..and people buying MSI and sapphire are facing heating problems ...
> 
> ...




first u giving advised do not buy sapphire card bcoz there is heating issue due to BIOS.Then u write new sapphire come with latest and newer  BIOS might not give u problem.So its means the older BIOS  is the main problem of heating.Its ur words ok



imgame2 said:


> do u understand something about effect of fan and its speed on cooling ? and fan curve profile ..thats there in a BIOS ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




then u said "if u had read carefully i m not talking about temperatures here ".So which topic  we r discussing its not heating issue ?


----------



## spikygv (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> ok i don't understand why u people are going gaga over 2x9600gt ?
> 
> i guess it all had to do with new article at tomshardware
> 
> ...



i stand corrected.. 

2x9600GT , as u said is better compared to hd4850 for people with SLI mobo's. .for those with X-fire , 4850 is the way to go. but i find little point in asking guys with SLI mobo's to get 4850. . but if the 9600GT is costing 8k , its not worth it.. i thot it costed 6k now.. .


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Palit has 3 models for HD4850:
> 1. Bare bones HD4850 for 9300 bucks having Copper Heat Sink and a Fan mounted on it.
> 2. Simple Single slot Cooler model retailing for nearly 10K.
> 3. Sonic Edition having Dual Heat pipe design and a fan on top of that making it the coolest HD4850 u can get right out of the box. catch is, it costs 11-12K !



As far as i know there is only one model available in market from 9.4 to 9.7k now and thats the second one ...the first one was the early model which is not coming anymore ...


and 3rd one is still not available in India as far as i know ..is it availbale in delhi ?....only palit 4870 sonic is what i heard is available ...


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finally got Palit 9600 Gt today installed it working  grt Now is der any optimizations tht need to be done? any ideas? How do u guys calculate gpu temp on load ie when playing  game? do tell me the softwares needed.
TIA


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> i stand corrected..
> 
> 2x9600GT , as u said is better compared to hd4850 for people with SLI mobo's. .for those with X-fire , 4850 is the way to go. but i find little point in asking guys with SLI mobo's to get 4850. . but if the 9600GT is costing 8k , its not worth it.. i thot it costed 6k now.. .



my view was not against or pointed towards u ...i m sorry if my words felt like that ..

yes u are right ..about SLI mobo ..and the cheapest i could find was xpertvision @ 5.8k @ lynx (without shipping charges) and thats plain 9600gt ...do u think plain 9600gt SLI @ 11.6k will perform better than HD4850 (@ 9.4~9.7k )and will be value for money at the same time ?? whats ur view on this ?


i m saying the pre-oced version all cost about 8k cheapest being xpervision for about 7.1k..so are they worth going for in india  ? 

please correct me if i m wrong.



sahilshah1987 said:


> Finally got Palit 9600 Gt today installed it working  grt Now is der any optimizations tht need to be done? any ideas? How do u guys calculate gpu temp on load ie when playing  game? do tell me the softwares needed.
> TIA



for gpu temp get GPU-Z and for in-game FPS measuring get FRAPS


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

damm this HD 4850 gets too hot even at idle states i dont know how to cool it down it goes at a temp of 82C nuts!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



blacrobous said:


> damm this HD 4850 gets too hot even at idle states i dont know how to cool it down it goes at a temp of 82C nuts!



which brand  ? ? when u bought it ? 

try increasing the fan speed with fan tweak ...soon catalyst 8.10 will be out and will give u the option to increase the fan speed from CCC till then use the fan tweak ..it will help u


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yesterday i got all the components u guys suggested its palit hd4850 goin at 82C

can u tell me where i can find tht tweak?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



blacrobous said:


> yesterday i got all the components u guys suggested its palit hd4850 goin at 82C
> 
> can u tell me where i can find tht tweak?



how much did u get it for ..?  and whats its manufacturing date ? 

is this is the card ?

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=2437

its got to be this ..cos as far as i m aware this is the only model available in market from palit ...where are u located ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well..82C with fan @ 33% speed..Use riva tuner and get fan speed to 80% to see the magic drop

Statuory warning-Increased sound


----------



## spikygv (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> my view was not against or pointed towards u ...i m sorry if my words felt like that ..
> 
> yes u are right ..about SLI mobo ..and the cheapest i could find was xpertvision @ 5.8k @ lynx (without shipping charges) and thats plain 9600gt ...do u think plain 9600gt SLI @ 11.6k will perform better than HD4850 (@ 9.4~9.7k )and will be value for money at the same time ?? whats ur view on this ?
> 
> ...



no offense taken. . we're here to argue and make a point. .. 

i stand by what i said .. with a SLI board and 2x 9600GT , its much better than radeon 4850. .for mobo's with no multi gpu possible , 4850 is the only choice. .. but if u're buying a new pc or have a sli board , 2x9600GT is the best bang for buck upto 13k or 14k.

*www.guru3d.com/category/vga_charts_stalker_quake_wars/

*www.guru3d.com/category/vga_charts_crysis/

*www.guru3d.com/category/vga_charts_graw_2_fuel_war/

*www.guru3d.com/category/call_duty_4_pc/

the 9600GT SLI consistently wins and by quite a good margin.It beats even the 4850 CF sometimes. . 
Toms dont use top of the line proccy. . so i'm not very confident abt toms results actually.. although , they give a good picture of what to expect. .

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/geforce9600gt-sli_9.html#sect1

this further proves that 9600GT SLI scales very well and consistently does so . .another thing to notice in the case of 9600GT SLI is that it scales well even at low resolutions like 1280x1024 and even at 1680x1050. .monster cards show good scaling with SLI or X-fire only at full HD or HD+ resolutions.

I think reference cards were used for these benchies. .if not , OCing it a bit should not be too difficult (even if u dont OC , u'll get pretty decent performance ) and 9600GT is not known to be very hot or power consuming . if it comes to temp and power , 4850 will be more difficult to pair than 9600GT. 

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3234&p=2

on this extreme system ( a skulltrail mobo !!! ) , 9600GT SLI consumes only 396 watt !!  A corsair vx450W may pull it off for a dual core system or even a quad core which is not heavily OCed. .


----------



## amizdu (Oct 10, 2008)

*Need a cheap basic graphics card.*

I love to play GTA, but my onboard graphics solution doesn't seem to be able to keep up with my speed! 

So, I want to buy a very cheap graphics card that would atleast allow me to play the game in minimal setting without any hitch. Also, as I'm going to get myself a completely new comp. next year, I just need a very temporary solution. 

Could someone please suggest me some graphics card. The budget shall be as low as possible. But, I want to buy a new one. 

I've a geniune Intel with PCI slots.


Thanks


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

blacrobous
The software is Riva Tuner. It is used for OCing and Tweaking every type of GPU. Find it at Guru3D.com 
ingame2
I have not personally seen any of the 3 but the first one is available in Mumbai and in rest of India through shipping from ITWares! AFA last one, Sonic Edition is concerned u can get it through KMD



amipoal said:


> I love to play GTA, but my onboard graphics solution doesn't seem to be able to keep up with my speed!
> 
> So, I want to buy a very cheap graphics card that would atleast allow me to play the game in minimal setting without any hitch. Also, as I'm going to get myself a completely new comp. next year, I just need a very temporary solution.
> 
> ...


Buddy tell us ur budget and Motherboard model or make to allow us to help u effectively.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
4000? The lesser the better. Because its going to be a use and throw.


----------



## yashkapoor (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Greetings to all the members 

I have a Mercury motherboard with an Intel chipset (i845GL) whose properties are as follows.

*i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/alwaystellthetruth/1-2.jpg

*i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/alwaystellthetruth/2-2.jpg


My friend lent me a *GeForce 5200FX* Nvidia Graphics card, as he upgraded his PC and the card would be of no use to him.
The card uses an AGP slot. The card was working perfectly fine on his Motherboard. (An Intel 865G Chipset)

Now that I intend to use it for myself, the Motherboard does not detect the card at all! 

How do i disable the on board GFX??? 

What I have done:
After entering the BIOS, I entered the Features setup, and there in the option "Primary Graphics Adapter", I see three options
PCI
AGP
Auto

I have set it to AGP.

Still no help.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> I have not personally seen any of the 3 but the first one is available in Mumbai and in rest of India through shipping from ITWares! AFA last one, Sonic Edition is concerned u can get it through KMD



as far as i know even ITwares is selling the dual slot cooler one ..(last time i checked with them before buying mine they told me its dual slot cooler one! )

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=2437

this is the model which xpertvision and palit are selling all over online shops including lynx and itwares

so HD4850 sonic is not available in india ...many people don't prefer buying from KMD

i would like to buy from local dealer or atmost from a online shop.



sagargv said:


> on this extreme system ( a skulltrail mobo !!! ) , 9600GT SLI consumes only 396 watt !!  A corsair vx450W may pull it off for a dual core system or even a quad core which is not heavily OCed. .



i never said that HD4850 performs better i agree that 9600 GT SLI performs better for about 12% average ...

but my point was is it worth going ? for 13-14k ? 

how many people in india do have sli mobo and how many go for it ?
cheapest intel SLI mobo is about 5.5k *(P6N SLI V2*)

but a intel system will perform better another with a similarly priced MSI P45 neo for 5.8k ....overall.

my point of view here is value for money ..not the absolute performance !

is it worth going for that much money ?

and crossfire of HD4850 is getting better with newer drivers(read catalyst 8.9 and catalyst 8.10 RC2) coming out many issues with scaling of HD4850 with few games it was not performing well .


----------



## constantine (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

help ppl gonna buy gfx in 4 days 
8600gt 256mb ddr3 , yea i know the 9 series cards hav come out but this fits into my budget.
so is this a good config

intel dual core e2180
biostar gf 7050 
8600gt 256mb ddr3 
3 gig ddr2 transcend mostly

reply fast !! yea am only buyin the gfx i already bought the rest


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500GT 512mb ddr3 @ 4k

I've replied to u in another thread mre(bada karke letz say) check there


----------



## spikygv (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes , even at 13k , i feel 2x9600GT offers worthwhile better performance than the 4850. . those charts i gave in my last post prove that point. .but going for a SLI board just to take 2x9600GT is not a good option. . if u already have a SLI board , then 2x9600GT is damn good.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> yes , even at 13k , i feel 2x9600GT offers worthwhile better performance than the 4850. . those charts i gave in my last post prove that point. .but going for a SLI board just to take 2x9600GT is not a good option. . if u already have a SLI board , then 2x9600GT is damn good.



^^ +1 agree totally for this ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually 650i SLi boards arent stable (or so I have heard ) and others are damn costly....


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Actually 650i SLi boards arent stable (or so I have heard ) and others are damn costly....



oh is it ?? that means going for SLI is a costly affair ...

what other SLI mobo out there ...?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

680is and 750i..... 780i..... 790i (DDR3 RAM compatible ONLY)..... all are damn costly. 7k+ mobos and mostly they are unstable .


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> 680is and 750i..... 780i..... 790i (DDR3 RAM compatible ONLY)..... all are damn costly. 7k+ mobos and mostly they are unstable .



unstable in which sense ?? overclocking ?  or in SLI mode ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^He means they're unstable in SLI mode.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup and sometimes OC too... random crashes...... BIOS not working.... etc problems .


----------



## AYmn (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a geforce 8500gt 512mb ddr2 gfx crad.My problem is tat i see white lines when i start ma pc and when i start windows xp is getting stuck i tried with ma secondary gfx card it have no problem and it's working well. i wanna know the actual probelem and how to solve it?


----------



## spikygv (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ u're card is artifacting.. possibly overheating badly or its a bad chip . . mostly a bad chip , get it replaced.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Overheating.... OR a PSU problem.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

had earlier seen one more guy having same problem, its a GPU problem, get the card RMAd ASAP!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Yup and sometimes OC too... random crashes...... BIOS not working.... etc problems .



750i's and 780i's r not having such problems.

And 780i is like priced at P5Q Pro


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^P5Q Pro is like 9-10k....... aint that expensive ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is AMD 4870 better than 8800GTS 512 ?
I currently own 8800GTS 512 but Crysis Warhead is giving it a hard time.Is it time to upgrade to  4870?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Is AMD 4870 better than 8800GTS 512 ?
> I currently own 8800GTS 512 but Crysis Warhead is giving it a hard time.Is it time to upgrade to  4870?



4870 is better than 8800Ultra, u got the answer^^

Well, yes time to upgrade...but if u hav a CrossFire board, better 2x4850 at same budget:

@ KPowerMania-Prices of 780i's hav fallen ridiculously


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> @ KPowerMania-Prices of 780i's hav fallen ridiculously



which 780i is available for 10k range ?


----------



## constantine (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude where do u get 8600gt 256mb ddr3 for 3 k or 9500gt for 4k ??
and u dont get 512 mb ddr3 cards of 8600gt or 9500gt in blore
though am not so sure of 9500gt.
and 9500gt needs a 6 pin power connector.
8600gt doesnt.
and ps im using an old smps.
so 8600gt is the way to go i think
and this is only temporary im gettin
MSI P7NSLI PLATINUM
and 9800gt or 9600gt
and coolermaster 800 w smps later in about 3 months or if new products come out by then well i'll get them


and yes i need a card tht i can oc easily and be able to play crysis on medium atleast.

and ppl tell me how to oc my e2180 to more than 2.5 ghz on stock intel fan using biostar gf 7050
constantine is online now Report Post   	Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you're upgrading soon, then it's better to go for an 8600GT. Your mobo is supposedly having tons of OCing features!!! Access them from the BIOS. We have a thread dedicated to OCing in this forum (in the hardware troubleshooting section).


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> dude where do u get 8600gt 256mb ddr3 for 3 k or 9500gt for 4k ??
> and u dont get 512 mb ddr3 cards of 8600gt or 9500gt in blore
> though am not so sure of 9500gt.
> and 9500gt needs a 6 pin power connector.
> ...



Caught copy-pasting in different threads eh!



imgame2 said:


> which 780i is available for 10k range ?



Hmm well, 750i @ 7k, 780i @ 13k, but u can't help it..but 750i is a gud board considering unlinked ram OCing and not unstable like 650i.

One update:::

www.lynx-india.com has said that MASSIVE price revising from MONDAY. So u know what this means don't you.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> 4870 is better than 8800Ultra, u got the answer^^
> 
> Well, yes time to upgrade...but if u hav a CrossFire board, better 2x4850 at same budget:



Dude ... he has a SLI board with 2 x 8800GTS 512 MB ... i dnt think he needs to upgrade atleast now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oh well, waz jus saying!!!^^^^^


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well Harry u see if some reads posts with such a face comp@addict's avatars, read errors are bound to happen.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats price of ATI 4670 in mumbai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Harryneopotter,Thanks I have removed one card nowadays as there is no need except in Crysis and Crysis Warhead which can kill even 4870 4x crossfire!It is so awfully optimized.


----------



## gladijames (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Buddies ,

I hav a Intel Original 946GZ Express Chipset, 512 Mb DDR2 Ram, Intel Core 2 Duo @1.86

Ghz with Windows Xp sp3.

I wanna buy a Good Graphics Card For Gaming And For Vista !! And my Budget stands

between 6k -8k !! I need a compatible Graphic Card !!

Plz Guide me to buy a gud one?!!

How abt GeForce 8600 GTS?? plz help me Indian rates ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gladijames said:


> Buddies ,
> 
> I hav a Intel Original 946GZ Express Chipset, 512 Mb DDR2 Ram, Intel Core 2 Duo @1.86
> 
> ...



With 1.7k more u get Palit HD4850...Best VFM and play almost all new games at all eye-candy turned on..
Palit HD4850 - 9.7k..Best deal.....
But if u r budget,
Get a XpertVision 9600GT - 5.5k or Palit 9800GT - 8k..

But my choice is HD4850.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't understand why u guys r ready to suggest HD4850 to everybody but not forewarn them about its heating issues? Wanna give good suggestion then please also do tell them about the temperatures of the HD4850.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> I don't understand why u guys r ready to suggest HD4850 to everybody but not forewarn them about its heating issues? Wanna give good suggestion then please also do tell them about the temperatures of the HD4850.


We want others to get the right one for the money they spent... BTW the heating issues can be overcome by adjusting fanspeeds and cards manufactured after August haven't this problems...(I heard it some where else...)


----------



## nvidia (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Plasma_Snake: AFAIK, the heating issue can be corrected with a simple BIOS update even in the older models.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> I don't understand why u guys r ready to suggest HD4850 to everybody but not forewarn them about its heating issues? Wanna give good suggestion then please also do tell them about the temperatures of the HD4850.



The PALIT HD4850 is quite cool. 60 C on load compared to around 85 C on other cards.
And don't forget we also recommend CM690 cabinets to anyone with a gaming PC.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've both, as u can see from my siggy but still increasing Fan Speed is no permanent cure for higher temp. Moreover it makes the default silent system into a noisy windmill. One expects to get the proper product while spending top buck for it. AFA BIOS flashing is concerned, most of the people just refrain from it after just reading about involved risks like bricked card etc.
AFA Palit cards are concerned, they are generally either out of or short in stock mainly 'cause of their high Price-Performance ratios so one can't always get what he/she wants. I too wanted a Palit one but had to settle for a MSI one.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My 8800GTS 512 G92 runs at 81C on load.Is that OK?
CPU-55-56C,Mobo-48-52C.I know this is a GPU thread only but please help me on this one.
As for the GPU upgrade,I just wanted to change to get rid of the the heating issues but as Plasma snake mentioned 4850 also runs very hot, I better wait for something better and cooler.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sunny1211993 said:


> My 8800GTS 512 G92 runs at 81C on load.Is that OK?
> CPU-55-56C,Mobo-48-52C.I know this is a GPU thread only but please help me on this one.
> As for the GPU upgrade,I just wanted to change to get rid of the the heating issues but as Plasma snake mentioned 4850 also runs very hot, I better wait for something better and cooler.



Everything is fine.... The 8800GTS cards will run so hot so no need to worry abt that....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Well Harry u see if some reads posts with such a face comp@addict's avatars, read errors are bound to happen.



loloz


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Suggest brand for 9800 GTX+

EVGA or XFX ???? (and why?)


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Suggest brand for 9800 GTX+
> 
> EVGA or XFX ???? (and why?)


if u wanna go ahead with it ...get EVGA


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

both r good and same in quality


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Suggest brand for 9800 GTX+
> 
> EVGA or XFX ???? (and why?)



XFX will be avaible almost everywhere.

You will need to look around a bit to find eVGA..

Both are very good companies though.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have not seen any xfx 9800gtx+ in india yet...is it available ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX is generally readily available ......... dunno about the 9800GTX+ variant.... if its not, then sorry .


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> XFX is generally readily available ......... dunno about the 9800GTX+ variant.... if its not, then sorry .



no need to be sorry man ...i simply asked if its available ..?? and i know xfx is perhaps the most common brand available ....but i haven't seen any 9800gtx+ model yet from xfx .... but why u need to be sorry for that?? ...that guy asked which is better ..and u replied him aptly ....it was on my personal curiosity to know if its available ...never intended  to prove u or anyone wrong ...it just makes easier for me to draw conclusion if we know its availability and price in india...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Ok then, sorry for being sorry .....lol, jokes apart.....I also dont seem to find any on online stores .

EVGA seems better than XFX here.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes and EVGA has a superclocked flavour too ....and EVGA superclocked are great cards ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup......a guy from our forum ('tkin') bought it for 13k !!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i know ....


----------



## nvidia (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't buy XFX guys... Their customer support sucks.. They take eons to replace your card if anything is wrong.


----------



## AYmn (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a geforce 8500gt 512mb ddr2 gfx crad.My problem is tat i see white lines when i start ma pc and when i start windows xp is getting stuck i tried with ma secondary gfx card it have no problem and it's working well. i wanna know the actual probelem and how to solve it?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AYmn said:


> i have a geforce 8500gt 512mb ddr2 gfx crad.My problem is tat i see white lines when i start ma pc and when i start windows xp is getting stuck i tried with ma secondary gfx card it have no problem and it's working well. i wanna know the actual probelem and how to solve it?



dude as said before its the problem of gfx card get it replaced ...


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Yup......a guy from our forum ('tkin') bought it for 13k !!



What??? EVga 9800 gtx+ superclocked for 13k??? on theitwares its for 13.9k something... In my city (pune) u don't find evga in fact gtx+ is not available..

So I wil buy it from theitwares. Anyways thanks everyone for their help!! \m/


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ZOTAC 9800GTX AMPi is also available for less than 13K in Nehru Place.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

fed up of waiting for ATI HD4670...so I decided to but Nvidia....guys I wanted to play all the latest games like Far Cry-2,Brothers in Arms-Hells Highway,Crysis,GTA-IV etc just in 1024*768 in Higher settings..is Nvidia 9500GT 512MB DDR3 is capable of that...which company will be better & also availbale in India MSI,Asus,XFX,Palit.........


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> fed up of waiting for ATI HD4670...so I decided to but Nvidia....guys I wanted to play all the latest games like Far Cry-2,Brothers in Arms-Hells Highway,Crysis,GTA-IV etc just in 1024*768 in Higher settings..is Nvidia 9500GT 512MB DDR3 is capable of that...which company will be better & also availbale in India MSI,Asus,XFX,Palit.........



Whats your budget ?? Coz 9500GT wont be able to run this games comfortably on higher settings. I suggest atleast a Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 for 7.6k for a good gaming experience. Otherwise you can try Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for 5.5k.

XFX is the most common GPU brand in India. BFG, POV and Sparkle will be the most hard to find.Though I say that you stick to XFX or EVGA or MSI or ASUS or Palit........ best GPU brands.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually  I want to take 9600GT..bcoz it will definitely play all those game in 1024*768 in higher setting..i repeat i wanted to play those game just in 1024*768 in higher setting .but my problem is that if I cant find Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3(6.5k) or Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3(5.5k)...then what...I cant manage above 5.5/6k...then I have to take 9500GT 512MB DDR3...so then I have to justify many things..that..which will be best..so plz help...ohh..one thing is Asus 9600GT or 9500GT with 512MB DDR3 launched in India..if is what is the price rate..I cant find it anywhere


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi
Mine System Config is


> AMD Phenom 9550
> MSI K9A2GM MoBo
> 4GB RAM 800
> 160GB HDD


Which Grafix card will go best with it mine budget is 5.5k


----------



## Ambar (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dood extend ur budget by atleast 5k more...like make it 10 k and go for a HD4850 nething less will seriously bottleneck ur system..


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If u can wait for some time then HD 4670 will be the best bet for you. And due to unstable market at this point of time ...the prices are wayy up than normal. So you should better wait for some time ( lets say one month atleast) ..till then ur onboard grphx is capable enuf to take a bit load for mild gaming ...

And Plz dont double post ...


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ambar said:


> dood extend ur budget by atleast 5k more...like make it 10 k and go for a HD4850 nething less will seriously bottleneck ur system..


if only i could spend it on sum stuff so left with only 5.5k
also i need a decent card nothing great just rum games in medium settings


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then answer lies with ATi only, HD4670 is a good choice but also remember that Palit is selling HD4650 in a 1GB DDR2 variant and also in a 512MB DDR3 too!


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Palit 9800 Gtx+ 512mb DDR3 Sonic Edition at 12900 worth than same from Evga (superclocked) ????? actually evga is not available thats why. theitwares is getting instead Palit. SHall i go for it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA SC is better coz its factory overclocked.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
But dud its out of stock 
if Palit is not factory overclocked.. so what will it reduce performace compared to Evga?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup......a little bit. But you can Overclock it yourself with ease. (Use RivaTuner2)...... Palit is also a very respected brand. 

All in all, you cant go wrong with any of them!


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm.... So I will go with Palit. Btw any idea whats mean by "Sonic Edition" ?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Hmm.... So I will go with Palit. Btw any idea whats mean by "Sonic Edition" ?



i checked out palit website and there is no model called "9800gtx+ sonic" ..usually sonic are factory overclocked models ...just like EVGA 9800gtx+ SC or SSC models ...

but where are u located i don't think EVGA will be that difficult to find ...

and plait is good no doubt about that ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Is Palit 9800 Gtx+ 512mb DDR3 Sonic Edition at 12900 worth than same from Evga (superclocked) ????? actually evga is not available thats why. theitwares is getting instead Palit. SHall i go for it?



i suggest u go with palit hd4850 sonic ...  its better than 9800gtx+

*www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=755

if u can find saphire .. then its even better



umeshtangnu said:


> if only i could spend it on sum stuff so left with only 5.5k
> also i need a decent card nothing great just rum games in medium settings



ati hd4670.. is what u should try to get...it should be available soon


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i suggest u go with palit hd4850 sonic ...  its better than 9800gtx+
> 
> *www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=755



is it available india ? if yes where and at what price ?



> if u can find saphire .. then its even better



how is that ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Q: Will the 8400GS outperform the 6600GT considerably in gaming??


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Then answer lies with ATi only, HD4670 is a good choice but also remember that Palit is selling HD4650 in a 1GB DDR2 variant and also in a 512MB DDR3 too!


so what should i go for


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



umeshtangnu said:


> Hi
> Mine System Config is
> 
> Which Grafix card will go best with it mine budget is 5.5k





i ve the same config too , i added palit HD4850 for 9.7k.... Amd phenom 9550 with ATI hd4850 gives me such unexpected fps for games ,,, always ATI cards work with AMD proc,, add 2.5k for ur GPU get HD 4850 u ll experience the greater gaming experience


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



umeshtangnu said:


> so what should i go for



purely depends on ur budget ....1Gb model will be slightly costly ...u just have to see thats its just not way too costly ...



ultimategpu said:


> ATI cards work with AMD proc,,



how so ..? mind explaining me ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Q: Will the 8400GS outperform the 6600GT considerably in gaming??



yup


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> purely depends on ur budget ....1Gb model will be slightly costly ...u just have to see thats its just not way too costly ...
> 
> 
> 
> how so ..? mind explaining me ?




unfortunately the ATI is AMD products same company --------->thats not the only reason the drivers are c0related


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> unfortunately the ATI is AMD products same company --------->thats not the only reason the drivers are c0related



oh really how are drivers correlated ...tell me ?

just google to see any review of Hd4850 uses an intel based system ....why so ...??


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> oh really how are drivers correlated ...tell me ?
> 
> just google to see any review of Hd4850 uses an intel based system ....why so ...??




I am not sure about it , donot mistake me im telling what i ve used , i ve using dual core 3.44 earlier with ATI3850 ---->but it came across with ' i dint get satisfied but the card is great when i put in to pal's system which is AMD4000+ the game runs very great , i dont why my intel proc couldnot manage


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> I am not sure about it , donot mistake me im telling what i ve used , i ve using dual core 3.44 earlier with ATI3850 ---->but it came across with ' i dint get satisfied but the card is great when i put in to pal's system which is AMD4000+ the game runs very great , i dont why my intel proc couldnot manage



Thats a wrong thing!! And this 'AMD+ATi performs great' and 'NVIDIA cards perform good on NVIDIA boards' stuff is an age old wrong superstition..... GET OUT OF IT!! ATi HD3850 was a sh1tty card in itself.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Thats a wrong thing!! And this 'AMD+ATi performs great' and 'NVIDIA cards perform good on NVIDIA boards' stuff is an age old wrong superstition..... GET OUT OF IT!! ATi HD3850 was a sh1tty card in itself.



ya agree with u but "imgame" ask to show ----- thats y i was telling this


----------



## skippednote (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

/\   
Seems no one other than you is right....!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> yup



Ok thanks. It's better by how much?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Ok thanks. It's better by how much?



25-30%.......... coz in itself, 8400GS is a weak card and rather than buying it, its better to stick with 6600GT and save money and buy a good 8-9.5k card .


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> 25-30%.......... coz in itself, 8400GS is a weak card and rather than buying it, its better to stick with 6600GT and save money and buy a good 8-9.5k card .



Thanks. I'm not interested in buying right now. Just wanted to know exactly how good (or bad) my card is compared to the others. I'm content with this card as of now, even though I can't play all the latest games at decent settings. I'm waiting for the right time to buy.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i suggest u go with palit hd4850 sonic ...  its better than 9800gtx+
> 
> *www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=755
> 
> ...



dude its long story why im gtting particularly 9800 gtx+.. i had considered all that.. but thanks, i appreciate ur help!!



imgame2 said:


> i checked out palit website and there is no model called "9800gtx+ sonic" ..usually sonic are factory overclocked models ...just like EVGA 9800gtx+ SC or SSC models ...
> 
> but where are u located i don't think EVGA will be that difficult to find ...
> 
> and plait is good no doubt about that ...



yes even i couldn't find 'sonic' anywhere.... don't know why he told me like that..
and Palit 9800 gtx+ is 1k cheaper thank evga..!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Everybody confused over Palit HD4850 Sonic and EVGA's 9800GT Superclocked, lemme clarify your doubts.
While EVGA's 9800GT Superclocked edition is well, Overclocked by the manufacturer's side, Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition is not OCed but has dual cooling solution as other HD4850 are known to run at higher temperatures. Palit's Sonic Edition has a Dual Heatpipe cooling mechanism topped by a fan providing better cooling than other cards and yes that includes Sapphire too. Today Palit's Sonic Edition is the coolest HD4850 out there. Even they have used the same principle on HD4870 and made HD4870 Sonic Edition which has 2 fans over the Heat pipe coolers.

Now for AMD+Ati performance thing. Yes! U will get a better result if you have a AMD CPU and ATi GPU. How??? I won't explain, just read it here.
Peace Out!


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am using amd phenom 9550 i had a problem when overclocking / the stock speed is 2.2 i am using palit 4850 , when OCing phenom 9550 [2.2-> 2.6] the proc fan is running so speed and very hot ....... is there any solution for better OCing for this can any one help??????


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Plz ask your question in the official OCing thread and I'll answer it there....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> ^^Plz ask your question in the official OCing thread and I'll answer it there....




k i ll ask  u there


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Everybody confused over Palit HD4850 Sonic and EVGA's 9800GT Superclocked, lemme clarify your doubts.
> While EVGA's 9800GT Superclocked edition is well, Overclocked by the manufacturer's side, Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition is not OCed but has dual cooling solution as other HD4850 are known to run at higher temperatures. Palit's Sonic Edition has a Dual Heatpipe cooling mechanism topped by a fan providing better cooling than other cards and yes that includes Sapphire too. Today Palit's Sonic Edition is the coolest HD4850 out there. Even they have used the same principle on HD4870 and made HD4870 Sonic Edition which has 2 fans over the Heat pipe coolers.



i m sorry to tell u my friend but actually u are urself confused about "sonic" nomenclature here  ...."sonic" means factory overcloked ,its same for all palit model ..9600 gt sonic,9600 gso sonic,9800gt sonic and list goes on ...

which means HD4850 sonic is clocked @685 MHz as to against 625MHz of plain palit Hd4850 .(which also comes with a new heatsink and a dual slot cooler)

check the core clocks urself ! 

Hd4850
*www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=853

HD4850 sonic
*www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=755

similarly 

Hd470 sonic is clocked @ 775MHz as against to Hd4870 plain @750 MHz


sapphire has also a factory ovrclocked model called Hd4850 toxic with core clock Oced to 675 MHz and a zalman cooling solution ..



> Now for AMD+Ati performance thing. Yes! U will get a better result if you have a AMD CPU and ATi GPU. How??? I won't explain, just read it here.
> Peace Out!


it talks about AMD FUSION which is altogether a different thing..its coming up microprocessor architecture design

read here 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Fusion

we are talking about somebody's claim about existing ATI cards working better on AMD platform rather than intel platform ....which is not true!


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hurahhh......palit HD 4670 laucnhed in India.....I will buy it next week

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much for it ?


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Rs. 5.5k................who is the main dealer of Palit in India??????


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Rs. 5.5k................who is the main dealer of Palit in India??????



Hey! Thats good news! Palit is always fast. They brought 9800GT first to India and then others followed. Same with HD4670. And its a great card too. Priced at exactly 5.5k..... its a steal I say!



beta testing said:


> Thanks. I'm not interested in buying right now. Just wanted to know exactly how good (or bad) my card is compared to the others. I'm content with this card as of now, even though I can't play all the latest games at decent settings. I'm waiting for the right time to buy.



Go buy Palit HD4670 8).


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

who is the main dealer of Palit in India??????


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i m sorry to tell u my friend but actually u are urself confused about "sonic" nomenclature here  ...."sonic" means factory overcloked ,its same for all palit model ..9600 gt sonic,9600 gso sonic,9800gt sonic and list goes on ...
> 
> which means HD4850 sonic is clocked @685 MHz as to against 625MHz of plain palit Hd4850 .(which also comes with a new heatsink and a dual slot cooler)
> 
> ...


Hey! What can I say, I'm an Indidiot! Thank u for correcting but I'm right on the cooling part  BTW but the article at Extremetech clearly classifies Fusion as an OCing Utility then why contradictory info. at Wiki. Will read Extreme Tech one once again to clearly get it, have A.D.D (Aao Doobara Do) It is the reason for my "Fatness and Awesomeness"


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am going to buy 4850 but not palit  sapphire or Gecube


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can Crossfire be activated between a Pci-e 1x and a Pci-e 16x card


----------



## abhishekky (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have one simple query about compatibility/support.

I am using AMD X2 3800+, Asus M2N-E mobo and XFX 7300GT 512mb.
my mobo has PCIe(x16) 1.0 slot, does it support new PCIe 2.0 GPU coz i want to replace my 7300GT with new one( 9600GT or 4670 which ever is cheaper). Does new GPU run properly on my mobo?

OR

The 8600GT is the only card left in the market which is PCIe 1.0 GPU, so i go for that only?

Guyz using PCIe 2.0 GPU on 1.0 slot, Plz share the experience........


----------



## Aone (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i have intel D101GGC Motherboard and ATI XPRESS200 Chipset.My motherboard support only ddr1 Ram and I have 1.5GB ram.and i presently i dont have Grafix card.which card is better and cheaper to my config??
i am thinking of buying Geforce8600gt is it compatible with my mobo??
pls advise me...


----------



## spikygv (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
8600GT sure is compatible with it. . i have the same combo and i've been using it for over a year now.no problems. .
but i  recommed buying a 9600GS / 9600GT / 4670 .. .8600GT is too old and doesnt have enough performance for today's games ..


@abhishekky , ur mobo will handle 9600GT / 4670 without any problems .. in fact , even the bandwidth of the pcie1.1 x16 will be more than enough for the cards u have mentioned.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhishekky said:


> I have one simple query about compatibility/support.
> 
> I am using AMD X2 3800+, Asus M2N-E mobo and XFX 7300GT 512mb.
> my mobo has PCIe(x16) 1.0 slot, does it support new PCIe 2.0 GPU coz i want to replace my 7300GT with new one( 9600GT or 4670 which ever is cheaper). Does new GPU run properly on my mobo?
> ...



Yup, PCIe 2.0 will work but at a slower speed (8-10% slower).

I suggest Palit HD4670


----------



## ashu@digit (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want a GPU in range of 5000/-. Pls suggest me. My system configuration is
intel 965ry board, Dual Core 3.4 Processor, 2 GB ram, 450 w Power, viewsoniq VA17wb LCD


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Lemme make it clear for all and if I'm wrong please do correct me,
Upto 5K- ATi HD4670
Upto 10K- ATi HD4850
Upto 20K- ATi HD4870
Anything more than this is Nvidia's domain, i.e. GTX280 Hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit HD4670 is 5.5k IMO.... but still nice pointer for the newbies around .


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

WAit up, prices are rising AFAIK!


----------



## Aone (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagargv
Are you sure mate??
here vendor says this mobo(d101ggc)doesnt have pciE slots only AGP slots..
And what is the prices of other geforce cards 9series is it costly???


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Hey! What can I say, I'm an Indidiot! Thank u for correcting but I'm right on the cooling part  BTW but the article at Extremetech clearly classifies Fusion as an OCing Utility then why contradictory info. at Wiki. Will read Extreme Tech one once again to clearly get it, have A.D.D (Aao Doobara Do) It is the reason for my "Fatness and Awesomeness"



oh come on man ..i did not intend to say that to u ...or mean something like that ...i m sorry u feel that way ...cos of my writing ...

it was just like if i was wrong somewhere wouldn't u correct me ?...there can be so many things..i think i know  and  i may be wrong and ..and might know them so much better than me ...

infact i m sure there can be many areas u must be knowing things so much better than me

i guess thats how we can learn from each other and grow with in creativity and knowledge 

i m sorry once again for everything ...in future i will try to be better while i write..


----------



## ashu@digit (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashu@digit said:


> i want a GPU in range of 5000/-. Pls suggest me. My system configuration is
> intel 965ry board, Dual Core 3.4 Processor, 2 GB ram, 450 w Power, viewsoniq VA17wb LCD




Reply me......


----------



## spikygv (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Aone said:


> @sagargv
> Are you sure mate??
> here vendor says this mobo(d101ggc)doesnt have pciE slots only AGP slots..
> And what is the prices of other geforce cards 9series is it costly???



why ask me ?

this is my mobo. . urs too .. *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d101ggc/index.htm

expansion slot - pcie 1.1 x16


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashu@digit said:


> Reply me......



get palit HD4670 super for 5.5k   ..available @ theitwares
the prices for this card are on higher side ..if u can wait for a month this card will be available for 4~4.5k (depending upon how the market behaves )

or xpertview 9600gt  for about 5.8k..better performer ..if u can afford go for this ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit HD4670 will be a good buy!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> oh come on man ..i did not intend to say that to u ...or mean something like that ...i m sorry u feel that way ...cos of my writing ...
> 
> it was just like if i was wrong somewhere wouldn't u correct me ?...there can be so many things..i think i know  and  i may be wrong and ..and might know them so much better than me ...
> 
> ...


Come On Bro! Can't u see the levity in my earlier post???  I was not offended by someone correcting me at all, infact I don't easily get offended, maybe that's the second factor behind my "Fatness and Awesomeness" besides A.D.D ! My avtaar epitomizes what I'm by physical appearance and by nature.  "Enough Talk, Let's Fight ! "


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



umeshtangnu said:


> Can Crossfire be activated between a Pci-e 1x and a Pci-e 16x card


No, and PCIe 1x GFx card?? I thought GFx card can either be AGP or PCIe 16x. Please explain a bit.



imgame2 said:


> no need to be sorry man ...i simply asked if its available ..?? and i know xfx is perhaps the most common brand available ....but i haven't seen any 9800gtx+ model yet from xfx .... but why u need to be sorry for that?? ...that guy asked which is better ..and u replied him aptly ....it was on my personal curiosity to know if its available ...never intended  to prove u or anyone wrong ...it just makes easier for me to draw conclusion if we know its availability and price in india...


Yes, XFX 9800GTX+ is readily available in Kolkata @ 14.5k, 1k more than EVGA 9800GTX+ SC. 

Now, its purely the customer's choice



ironfreak said:


> What??? EVga 9800 gtx+ superclocked for 13k??? on theitwares its for 13.9k something... In my city (pune) u don't find evga in fact gtx+ is not available..
> 
> So I wil buy it from theitwares. Anyways thanks everyone for their help!! \m/


Yup, EVGA 9800GTX+ SC @ 13.5k, its a great card, wish the prices could have been around 12k when I bought mine.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Come On Bro! Can't u see the levity in my earlier post???  I was not offended by someone correcting me at all, infact I don't easily get offended, maybe that's the second factor behind my "Fatness and Awesomeness" besides A.D.D ! My avtaar epitomizes what I'm by physical appearance and by nature.  "Enough Talk, Let's Fight ! "



cool  but still i don't like u calling urself idiot ... and how can we fight ...i don't know kung fu!


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I mailed to Tirupati Enterprise,Kolkata.The general manager conferms that Palit HD4670 512MB DDR3 card will be available from this friday.It means it will be completely available from next week in Kolkata.And the price will be 5400+4% vat


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> I mailed to Tirupati Enterprise,Kolkata.The general manager conferms that Palit HD4670 512MB DDR3 card will be available from this friday.It means it will be completely available from next week in Kolkata.And the price will be 5400+4% vat



cool thats a news while palit HD4670 super is already available from itwares @ 5.5k ..which will come to 5.6k with shipping same as 5400+Vat ...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> cool  but still i don't like u calling urself idiot ... and how can we fight ...i don't know kung fu!


U don't have to know Kung-Fu, u have to believe u to know it like I do when I'm on a Cookie Jar hunt. Maybe u can find ur Kung-Fu in ur Keyboard typing skillz or in someother craving of ur desires. AFA being Idiot is concerned, I maybe a Kung-Fu Master but still I'm a disciple of Information Technology and my grand master Ugwe also said in the Epic story "Knowing everything is nothing, knowing nothing is knowing everything". In plain English, if u r a Master then it means u r above all, but as long as u r a student u can and will continue on ur path to knowledge and PeanutButter Cookies! Now the Panda Masters basks in the silence and aroma of Manchurian and Hakka Noodles.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> U don't have to know Kung-Fu, u have to believe u to know it like I do when I'm on a Cookie Jar hunt. Maybe u can find ur Kung-Fu in ur Keyboard typing skillz or in someother craving of ur desires. AFA being Idiot is concerned, I maybe a Kung-Fu Master but still I'm a disciple of Information Technology and my grand master Ugwe also said in the Epic story "Knowing everything is nothing, knowing nothing is knowing everything". In plain English, if u r a Master then it means u r above all, but as long as u r a student u can and will continue on ur path to knowledge and PeanutButter Cookies! Now the Panda Masters basks in the silence and aroma of Manchurian and Hakka Noodles.


*thats sum serious **** *


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> cool thats a news while palit HD4670 super is already available from itwares @ 5.5k ..which will come to 5.6k with shipping same as 5400+Vat ...




may i know where the "EVGA and ZOTAC" cards will be available in chennai --- which dealer and Email address ------anyone know ????


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> No, and PCIe 1x GFx card?? I thought GFx card can either be AGP or PCIe 16x. Please explain a bit.


i dont know  i haven't built a system for last 4 years 
for me cutting edge technology is  64 bit processors n Pci-e  so u will have to excuse me if what i ask is stupid


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> may i know where the "EVGA and ZOTAC" cards will be available in chennai --- which dealer and Email address ------anyone know ????



both cards should be available from tirupati enterprises ..chennai branch 


[SIZE=-2]Chennai Office 15/19,1 st Floor, Meeran Sahib Street, Chintadripet, Chennai - 600 002. Phone  : 044 - 42149060 Contact - Shankar Krishnaa 

BTW which card are u planning to buy ...?? 
[/SIZE]


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> both cards should be available from tirupati enterprises ..chennai branch
> 
> 
> [SIZE=-2]Chennai Office 15/19,1 st Floor, Meeran Sahib Street, Chintadripet, Chennai - 600 002. Phone  : 044 - 42149060 Contact - Shankar Krishnaa
> ...




thanks---- i ll contact them soon ----- will there be any price difference higher than the price listed on the //techshop.in//


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> U don't have to know Kung-Fu, u have to believe u to know it like I do when I'm on a Cookie Jar hunt. Maybe u can find ur Kung-Fu in ur Keyboard typing skillz or in someother craving of ur desires. AFA being Idiot is concerned, I maybe a Kung-Fu Master but still I'm a disciple of Information Technology and my grand master Ugwe also said in the Epic story "Knowing everything is nothing, knowing nothing is knowing everything". In plain English, if u r a Master then it means u r above all, but as long as u r a student u can and will continue on ur path to knowledge and PeanutButter Cookies! Now the Panda Masters basks in the silence and aroma of Manchurian and Hakka Noodles.



i m just a student and always will be...who likes manchurian and hakka noodles and peanutbutter cookies ...oh i m already so hungry thinking about them ..



ultimategpu said:


> thanks---- i ll contact them soon ----- will there be any price difference higher than the price listed on the //techshop.in//



well tell me which card are u buying it depends very much on that ...


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i m just a student and always will be...who likes manchurian and hakka noodles and peanutbutter cookies ...oh i m already so hungry thinking about them ..
> 
> 
> 
> well tell me which card are u buying it depends very much on that ...




9800gtx       or           9800gtx+


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> 9800gtx       or           9800gtx+



why buy a 9800gtx when u can buy a HD4870 gfx card in that price ..??

and EVGA 9800gtx+SC costs 14k almost every online shop ( theitwares,lynx and even on techshop.in) so expect it to be same ..even from tirupati ...but prices can be absurd these days ..

but why do u want to buy a 9800gtx+ when HD4850 performs almost same and even better than it in some games ...??


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok..guys another news..Sapphire also launched ATI HD4670 card....& I heard that Sapphire is the most powerfull brand of ATI Cards....its also better than Palit.......can anyone knows who is the main distributor of Sapphire???????????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ aditya infotech


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> ok..guys another news..Sapphire also launched ATI HD4670 card....& I heard that Sapphire is the most powerfull brand of ATI Cards....its also better than Palit.......can anyone knows who is the main distributor of Sapphire???????????




sapphire is good but dont under estimate the palit it also does a great job ------- palit is the first one who launched the coling solution for the 4850 ------- and its very good its 52 degree celcius on load thats awesome ----------------


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no no I dont under estimate Palit....I heard from my friend that Sapphire is most powerfull in ati card..though Palit also.........


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



umeshtangnu said:


> *thats sum serious **** *



amen to that


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ aditya infotech


*is it in delhi ?? and how much is the card *


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> no no I dont under estimate Palit....I heard from my friend that Sapphire is most powerfull in ati card..though Palit also.........



Palit is probably the best HD4850 vendor out there .


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit is probably the best HD4850 vendor out there .




+1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> no no I dont under estimate Palit....I heard from my friend that Sapphire is most powerfull in ati card..though Palit also.........



Sapphire,powercolor,gecube all are equally good.Even Msi belongs to the same category. 



umeshtangnu said:


> *is it in delhi ?? and how much is the card *



yes  Aditya Infotech


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit is probably the best HD4850 vendor out there .


^^ totally agree to that ...no doubt !! cool and stable cards are coming from palit these days ...and without sacrificing any performance and quality ..and they are not pricey thats the best part ...



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> no no I dont under estimate Palit....I heard from my friend that Sapphire is most powerfull in ati card..though Palit also.........



well that depends which model u are talking about ...its difficult to find a review between sapphire HD4850 and Palit HD4850 ...but i was able to find one here ..

*www.bioslevel.com/articles/palit-radeon-hd4850/4

i agree it may not be credible enough review ..but it does say one thing ..if u don't agree to that palit HD4850 (which it does in few games,in linux according to site) is better performer ..its no where less a performer.

people tend to make an image that sapphire is powerful cos its oldest ATI partner ...thats the only reason.but really in my opinion all the HD4850 will perform the same cos they are reference design ..no change at all...hence better go with better cooling option.

i feel u might be better off buying a plait HD4850 than a sapphire HD4850 ...cos u will not face high temps noise and no other stability issues ...but choice is urs ..

another detailed review of HD4850 (though it doesn't compare sapphire)- 

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_hd4850/

PS- if u look across various forums all over the world u will find people are choosing which brand and why ?


----------



## earlyman21 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

friends  shud i go 4 *ZOTAC 9800 gtx AMP *edition or *PALIT HD 4850 SONIC *edition?
In digit they have given it all the  awarrds  on it .i mean  I m 2 confused !!


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 16, 2008)

*Last opinion please*

I want last opinion of u guys on Palit 9800 GTX+ 512MB.... I was very much conveinced earlier by the same from Evga (but superclocked). because of its unavailability I've newly launched option from Palit which is also 1k cheaper than evga. theitwares told me its Sonic Edition but Palit website doesn't show anything like that... Thats not much important.. Just wanna know the factory OCed will make any significant difference compared to non-oced ?? Tirupati ENterprises as delers for evga in India told me they 'may' get it next week.

So i want last opinion of u guys on Palit 9800 GTX+ 512MB VS the same Superclocked from Evga.... or shall I go with already available & 1k cheaper Palit ??


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



ironfreak said:


> I want last opinion of u guys on Palit 9800 GTX+ 512MB.... I was very much conveinced earlier by the same from Evga (but superclocked). because of its unavailability I've newly launched option from Palit which is also 1k cheaper than evga. theitwares told me its Sonic Edition but Palit website doesn't show anything like that... Thats not much important.. Just wanna know the factory OCed will make any significant difference compared to non-oced ?? Tirupati ENterprises as delers for evga in India told me they 'may' get it next week.
> 
> So i want last opinion of u guys on Palit 9800 GTX+ 512MB VS the same Superclocked from Evga.... or shall I go with already available & 1k cheaper Palit ??


Go for it, and about the Palit vs EVGA feud, both Palit and EVGA uses the reference card design from nVidia, just the stickers are different, so no difference here, at the end they are just nVidia cards.

Factory OCing is nothing special, you can Overclock your card to those specs easily with RivaTuner, I got the SC edition because the normal edition wasn't available here, and Palit is a very reputed brand, get it now before the prices fluctuate anymore.

The difference between a Factory OCed and normal card is about 3-5FPS max.

P.S- Where do you live? Tirupati Kolkata has the EVGA card in stock for almost a month now, and the shop from where I got the card imported it from Tirupati in less than 20mins.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



earlyman21 said:


> friends  shud i go 4 *ZOTAC 9800 gtx AMP *edition or *PALIT HD 4850 SONIC *edition?
> In digit they have given it all the  awarrds  on it .i mean  I m 2 confused !!



The shootout is totally ****ed up this time. Dont be fooled by it. Go with Palit HD4850 SONIC. It beats the 9800GTX hands down and its not so hot too bcoz of the new cooling fan by Palit and the BIOS fix .


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



earlyman21 said:


> friends  shud i go 4 *ZOTAC 9800 gtx AMP *edition or *PALIT HD 4850 SONIC *edition?
> In digit they have given it all the  awarrds  on it .i mean  I m 2 confused !!


Do you mean ZOTAC 9800GTX*+* Amp Edition? If so then its purely your choice, the HD4850 and 9800GTX+ Amp performs more or less alike but 9800GTX+ costs a bit more, so HD4850 is more VFM.

But the ZOTAC 9800GTX Amp is no competition for either of these cards.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



tkin said:


> P.S- Where do you live? Tirupati Kolkata has the EVGA card in stock for almost a month now, and the shop from where I got the card imported it from Tirupati in less than 20mins.



Pune... I was contacted by their guy... he told me they don't have right now and will get around Thurs next week... But anyways as u say only stickers are different... and I liked evga sticker more than Palit... Palit looks a bit childish.. i dnt knw maybe this sounds more childish... ok i'll see. im very despo to get it. really impatient these days... but Palit seems more advantage= available + cheap.. so its just all mind-game!!!!! isn't it?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



earlyman21 said:


> friends  shud i go 4 *ZOTAC 9800 gtx AMP *edition or *PALIT HD 4850 SONIC *edition?
> In digit they have given it all the  awarrds  on it .i mean  I m 2 confused !!



Palit HD4850 sonic all the way  ....i don't know how digit people got zotac 9800gtx at 10.2k  or something like that cos its no where available at that price in india  ...

also my understanding says 9800gtx is 65 nm chip based card which is costly fabrication process which is why it can't be cheaper than 55nm 9800gtx+ card ...? even in US on newegg and tigerdirect all the 9800gtx model are only available for $200 range ..and zotac 9800 gtx amp is overclocked edition ..which can no way be cheaper than 9800gtx plain  ...

long story short its not available at that price ....and even if u find it its not worth it cos even a plain palit beats a 9800gtx quite conviencingly most of the times ...so a palit HD4850 sonic clocked @685 MHz ..outperforms 9800 gtx ..and it will beat all the 9800 gtx+ variations  ...and its just available for 10975/- @ itwares ..unlike 9800 gtx+ SC(which is much better card even from 9800 AMP !! )  @ 14k ..

just check this review of Palit 4850 sonic ...

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_hd4850_sonic/



> The Palit HD4850 Sonic is an overclocked card built on a purpose built PCB. That purpose is to provide a card that is both stable and overclocks like gangbusters. It delivered clock speed increases of 15% on the RV770 core and a hefty 26% on the memory. OverclockersClub has done a few reviews on the ATI based HD4850 cards to show a wide range of performance with non reference cards with unique heatspreaders to just your basic reference video cards. Of the seven tested to date the Palit HD4850 is the cream of the crop. The three phase power design helps to get the most from this card. It just rocks. When pushed to the maximum this card gave the HD4870 and GTX260 a run for their money and and won in most instances. You just normally do not see that from a nice mid-range card. I have got to give Palit props for this card.
> 
> source


buying any other card in this category IMO is waste of money


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



ironfreak said:


> Pune... I was contacted by their guy... he told me they don't have right now and will get around Thurs next week... But anyways as u say only stickers are different... and I liked evga sticker more than Palit... Palit looks a bit childish.. i dnt knw maybe this sounds more childish... ok i'll see. im very despo to get it. really impatient these days... but Palit seems more advantage= available + cheap.. so its just all mind-game!!!!! isn't it?


Absolutely correct, and be honest I also favoured EVGA as their Sticker and Logo looks more "manly" than the Palit which is a bit silly, a Giant FROG, for god's sake c'mon.

Anyway don't let this fool you, Palit is great and its purely a mind-game as you said, get over it.

Also consider that once the card goes in you won't be able to see those stickers anymore, so do they really matter that much?

The only thing matters is the beast in your PCIe x16 slot.



imgame2 said:


> Palit HD4850 sonic all the way  ....i don't know how digit people got zotac 9800gtx at 10.2k  or something like that cos its no where available at that price in india  ...
> 
> also my understanding says 9800gtx is 65 nm chip based card which is costly fabrication process which is why it can't be cheaper than 55nm 9800gtx+ card ...? even in US on newegg and tigerdirect all the 9800gtx model are only available for $200 range ..and zotac 9800 gtx amp is overclocked edition ..which can no way be cheaper than 9800gtx plain  ...
> 
> ...


One thing I'd say that the ATI Catalyst Control Centre looks damn cool & sexy, the nVidia control panel doesn't even come close in matching the looks of CCC, and being honest I really am missing the CCC and all its options, HD4870 might have been a better option after all, if only parents increased the budget by 4k,

HD4850 Sonic is truely a great card, if only its availibility was a bit better, when I got my system it still wasn't available here.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



tkin said:


> Absolutely correct, and be honest I also favoured EVGA as their Sticker and Logo looks more "manly" than the Palit which is a bit silly, a Giant FROG, for god's sake c'mon.
> 
> Anyway don't let this fool you, Palit is great and its purely a mind-game as you said, get over it.
> 
> ...



Right evga looks more sporty & energetic.... and if Mind-games affect us more than PC games!! how powerful wud be that procy in our head!! Lol... 
But its right once card is in and we won't see the sticker... + i save 1000 rs with Palit. i guess both are same in technical essence... 
Let's see which games play my mind now!


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



ironfreak said:


> Right evga looks more sporty & energetic.... and if Mind-games affect us more than PC games!! how powerful wud be that procy in our head!! Lol...
> But its right once card is in and we won't see the sticker... + i save 1000 rs with Palit. i guess both are same in technical essence...
> Let's see which games play my mind now!


Yeah, with that 1k you can get 1GB RAM/DVD Writer/Better PSU and other stuffs,
Or 20 Biriyanis whatever be your choice.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



tkin said:


> Or 20 Biriyanis whatever be your choice.


Hey! That's my turf! AFA sticker is concerned, depends only if u intend to use a transparent casing, anyways a Green Frog with a Bazooka in hand looks mean anyday than some random green goo on ur card.


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Last opinion please*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Hey! That's my turf! AFA sticker is concerned, depends only if u intend to use a transparent casing, anyways a Green Frog with a Bazooka in hand looks mean anyday than some random green goo on ur card.


Yeah, I'm scared already, a gigantic semi-cybernetic smiling colourful FROG with a Bazooka in his hand is scaring the c$@# out of me already.

Enough laugh, now even if you have a complete transparent case you couldn't see the stickers, it faces downwards remember, have to lie down on your back to see it properly, keep us updated about your HD4850 performance.


----------



## acewin (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys anyone of you play Counter Strike or Age Of Empires 2 on internet.
I need help I wanna play online.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



acewin said:


> guys anyone of you play Counter Strike or Age Of Empires 2 on internet.
> I need help I wanna play online.



Why are you posting in this thread dude ??


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



acewin said:


> guys anyone of you play Counter Strike or Age Of Empires 2 on internet.
> I need help I wanna play online.



anyway what BB connection u have and what speed ????


----------



## wwwwww717 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i am using intel 915glvg motherboard i want to ...increse my graphic size to 256-512....
any good card  for my mother board...
is it PCI or AGP 8x........
plzzzz let me know which one will work.........
urgent plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

how about PCI express works in intel motherboard  915Glvg...
plzzzzzzzz  let me know..


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwwwww717 said:


> hey guys i am using intel 915glvg motherboard i want to ...increse my graphic size to 256-512....
> any good card  for my mother board...
> is it PCI or AGP 8x........
> plzzzz let me know which one will work.........
> ...



8600Gt will be the least card that do good for gaming comparable to ur mobo



Plasma_Snake said:


> Hey! That's my turf! AFA sticker is concerned, depends only if u intend to use a transparent casing, anyways a Green Frog with a Bazooka in hand looks mean anyday than some random green goo on ur card.



Do u completed mercenaries 2 // now i am going to buy "code of honor - conspiracy island" and "Alone in the dark"


----------



## wwwwww717 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one works on my mobo PCI or AGP

on my intel 915glgv

plzzz jus tell me...PCI graphic card works on my mother board or no...intel 915glvg

or i have to go for AGP 8x


----------



## spikygv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ur mobo supports PCI but not AGP. but there is little point in adding a PCI graphics card even if u can manage to find one . i dont think ur mobo supports pcie x16 . .intel made mobo's of 915GL dont have pcie x16. but other companies using 915GL usually support pcie x4 . .give the link which shows the specifications of ur mobo.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I completed Mercenaries 2 almost 3-4 days ago. A good run while it lasts. 
Regarding that Intel 915GLVG, I checked on the Intel's site but couldn't find out if this board has an AGP slot or PCI-E x16 slot at all. if Mr.w can shed more light on it then maybe we can help.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK decided to go for Palit 9800 Gtx+

Evga ko aane main bahut der lagegi... thats what Tirupati and ITwares informed..

Xfx ka maal nahi hai

but Gian FrOG has just jumped at distributors....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> I completed Mercenaries 2 almost 3-4 days ago. A good run while it lasts.
> Regarding that Intel 915GLVG, I checked on the Intel's site but couldn't find out if this board has an AGP slot or PCI-E x16 slot at all. if Mr.w can shed more light on it then maybe we can help.



what game u r playing now -------?????


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Right now I'm clearing the Zone! If u what I mean.  Anyways have Exam tomorrow so not playing much.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Plasma_Snake... Have Exams???? BTW What r u doing...

And i have a doubt on variants on gfx card... like GS,GT,GTS etc.... I arranged them in a order but i dont know why they r in that order...Please let me know...

GS<GT<GTS<GTX<GTX+

Am i rite..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @Plasma_Snake... Have Exams???? BTW What r u doing...
> 
> And i have a doubt on variants on gfx card... like GS,GT,GTS etc.... I arranged them in a order but i dont know why they r in that order...Please let me know...
> 
> ...



True!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				KPower Mania said:
			
		

> True!


 
Yep, Thanks... And how they categorized.. By their clock frequencies and memory speeds... huh...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Yep, Thanks... And how they categorized.. By their clock frequencies and memory speeds... huh...



i guess this will answer ur question better  ..but what are u doing with old 8800 series anyway  ...

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_8_Series#Technical_summary


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @Plasma_Snake... Have Exams???? BTW What r u doing...


Bro, I'm in Final Year of my B.Tech (I.T) but side by side I'm also doing 3 year GNIIT course from NIIT center of my town. Tomorrow I've my Exam of JAVA,JDBC,ADO.NET, successful completion of which lead to 3rd sem of the curriculum where I'll be doing SQT,UML and ASP.NET!  Right now ADO.NET is proving to be a tough cookie as I hate DBMS but hey since its a cookie, u know I'll crack it open


----------



## wwwwww717 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yaaar my board has 2 PCI slots and..one  PCIe x1 slot..no AGP slot....
now will PCI graphic cards will run.........on intel915glvg...
loi tho jawab do yaar.bahut pareshan hu...koi game nahi chalta....


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> i guess this will answer ur question better ..but what are u doing with old 8800 series anyway ...
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_8_Series#Technical_summary


 
Thats very helpful dude... 



Plasma_Snake said:


> Bro, I'm in Final Year of my B.Tech (I.T) but side by side I'm also doing 3 year GNIIT course from NIIT center of my town. Tomorrow I've my Exam of JAVA,JDBC,ADO.NET, successful completion of which lead to 3rd sem of the curriculum where I'll be doing SQT,UML and ASP.NET!  Right now ADO.NET is proving to be a tough cookie as I hate DBMS but hey since its a cookie, u know I'll crack it open


B.Tech IT....Hmm... the one i did.... And dont hesitate to learn DB..coz thats where most of the programmers fell in to hell... Try to learn EJB as it has very good future compared to any other technology as of now and later too....



wwwwww717 said:


> yaaar my board has 2 PCI slots and..one PCIe x1 slot..no AGP slot....
> now will PCI graphic cards will run.........on intel915glvg...
> loi tho jawab do yaar.bahut pareshan hu...koi game nahi chalta....


Hm, PCI cards are of no use....Onboard IGP will do better than that...
Answer for ur question....of course PCI gfx cards will run....


----------



## wwwwww717 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one is the best card i the market for PCI.....
i know for PCI 16x..
but for PCI????


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ AFAIK The PCI cards , ATI 9250 and NVIDIA FX5200 PCI 256MB DDR will help u but not a big difference..


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got new option from theitwares

MSI 9800 GTX Plus OC

Coming at the same price of Palit. Is it same as GTX+ ?? I think instead of + symbol, MSI writes Plus..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Arrey wwwwww17, pehle to itne w kum kar aur phir naya motherboard khareed agar achhe tarike se games khelna chahata hai to.
Rajkumar Boss, I'm doing B.Tech in I.T and all this GNIIT stuff too but all this is for my PlanB, as for my Plan A, its Game Programming where AFAIK Databases can go and F themselves.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Got new option from theitwares
> 
> MSI 9800 GTX Plus OC
> 
> Coming at the same price of Palit. Is it same as GTX+ ?? I think instead of + symbol, MSI writes Plus..



it is GTX+ but also OCed ..like Palit and EVGA ....

but i still don't understand ur love for 9800gtx+ ...at such insane price ..add 3-4k more and get a HD4870 if u really want to spend money ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Got new option from theitwares
> 
> MSI 9800 GTX Plus OC
> 
> Coming at the same price of Palit. Is it same as GTX+ ?? I think instead of + symbol, MSI writes Plus..



Hey I forgot...which Palit card were you buying ? HD4850 ? If so then forget this. HD4850 is the way to go!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Below 4k
8600GT or 9500GT

Below 6k
9600GT

Below 8k
9800GT
HD 4830(see technology news)

Below 10k
HD4850

Below 12k
HD 4850 SONIC
9800GTX+

Below 18k
HD 4870
GTX 260

Below 20k
HD 4870 1GB DDR5
GTX 260 Core 216

Below 28k 
GTX 280

Below 20k
4870X2
GTX 280


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Hey I forgot...which Palit card were you buying ? HD4850 ? If so then forget this. HD4850 is the way to go!



Same from Palit 9800 Gtx+.. now he called few mins back said h'll get MSI in 2-3 days at same price.. So htats why askin again..




imgame2 said:


> it is GTX+ but also OCed ..like Palit and EVGA ....
> 
> but i still don't understand ur love for 9800gtx+ ...at such insane price ..add 3-4k more and get a HD4870 if u really want to spend money ...



because i wanna run Mac Os x86 and right now 9800 Gtx+ is the most powerful card compatible for it. kexts for Ati 4xxx are not still developed. Thats why....


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> because i wanna run Mac Os x86 and right now 9800 Gtx+ is the most powerful card compatible for it. kexts for Ati 4xxx are not still developed. Thats why....



ok cool then try to get EVGA 9800gtx+ SC should be available with itwares ..if its not there ..get palit  ...its the best in that category ..


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> ok cool then try to get EVGA 9800gtx+ SC should be available with itwares ..if its not there ..get palit  ...its the best in that category ..



Evga not available anywhere. Palit and MSI. which one of these??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> Evga not available anywhere. Palit and MSI. which one of these??



is the palit one an overclocked version too cos i cant find an overclocked version of 9800gtx+ on palit website ...


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> is the palit one an overclocked version too cos i cant find an overclocked version of 9800gtx+ on palit website ...



No palit is not oc. But MSI is oc at the same cost and seem to have lots of features.

*www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=773

*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136&prod_no=1550

earlier i was bound to Palit bcos there wasn't any other option(u can read some previous posts). but rahul of itwares called me 2day and said he is getting MSI..so i thought to again take opinion of u guys.. i had MSI gforce fx5200 agp before this and it worked for 5 years without a single repair, problem. and still working today. thats why right now im inclined towards MSI.. still want opinion of u guys...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ironfreak said:


> No palit is not oc. But MSI is oc at the same cost and seem to have lots of features.
> 
> *www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=773
> 
> ...



go for MSI since its OC and will perform better ...and u will get lots of accessory as well ....go for MSI then ..no issues


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> go for MSI since its OC and will perform better ...and u will get lots of accessory as well ....go for MSI then ..no issues


Hmmm right....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A 9800GTX+ OC performs better by chugging out 3-5frames, which u'll hardly notice. And BTW, u shud be aware that high end card OC results r not THAT FANTASTIC.

Even stock is cool, and OC isn't required, when u already got performance. Y degrade the life of the card!!!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> A 9800GTX+ OC performs better by chugging out 3-5frames, which u'll hardly notice. And BTW, u shud be aware that high end card OC results r not THAT FANTASTIC.
> 
> Even stock is cool, and OC isn't required, when u already got performance. Y degrade the life of the card!!!



i disagree perhaps  u have not seen the performance of cards from BFG ..that just blows u away ..also check out the palit HD4850 sonic performance  ,,,,...


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wich brand's HD4850 doesn't get over heat ?


----------



## abhishekky (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Below 4k
> 8600GT or 9500GT
> 
> Below 6k
> ...



 From where did u got those price in delhi?
I searched the whole NP and no where I got price like u. I got following

MSI 9600GT 512DDR3 - RS.7300
MSI 9500GT 512DDR2 - RS.4500

MSI 4670     512DDR3 - RS.7000
MSI 4650     512DDR2 - RS.4600


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ruturaj3 said:


> Wich brand's HD4850 doesn't get over heat ?



PALIT has a different cooler on it's cards. So it's the coolest among all HD4850 cards. But due to the different cooler design, it's also a bit noisier.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ruturaj3 said:


> Wich brand's HD4850 doesn't get over heat ?



palit HD4850 ..is the coolest amoung all my Palit HD4850 idles @ 49 deg ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit HD4850 SONIC is the coolest HD4850


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> PALIT has a different cooler on it's cards. So it's the coolest among all HD4850 cards. But due to the different cooler design, it's also a bit noisier.



who says its noisier ...?? heck the fan runs at 6%(yes six percent and gives 49 deg at idle) ..how can it can be noisier ...??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^.....My 8800GT fan is running at 100% and still I cant hear it!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wow listening ur engine Vroom


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit HD4850 SONIC is the coolest HD4850




i am so jealous about it , i bought HD 4850 last week but now sonic is available "

i ve OCed 685/1033 as sonic has using ATI tool but card uses 55 deg heat is it ok :


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its Ok brah! If ur card can't u take a chill !


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhishekky said:


> From where did u got those price in delhi?
> I searched the whole NP and no where I got price like u. I got following
> 
> MSI 9600GT 512DDR3 - RS.7300
> ...


i think current prices are inflated i will take sum time for them to get to normal level


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Its Ok brah! If ur card can't u take a chill !



LOL!!


----------



## chouhow (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the difference between --
Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card

and
Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB RD HD4850 Graphics Card?


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chouhow said:


> what is the difference between --
> Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card
> 
> and
> Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB RD HD4850 Graphics Card?





"Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB RD HD4850 Graphics Card"  this card is old card the true reference model of ati radeon hd4850 , but the first one is palit own new cooler tech , that for the heat issues made hd4850---------> i ve the first one u listed 

thats  very great card



imgame2 said:


> who says its noisier ...?? heck the fan runs at 6%(yes six percent and gives 49 deg at idle) ..how can it can be noisier ...??




i ve a doubt -------> the upcoming games like "need for speed -undercover " "gta 4" requires more graphics ??? 

i listed my spec on my signature can u tell me this more enough to play these games @ high settings


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lol SONIC was available since a long time.....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am a AMD fan guy 

AMD 's 780G chipset is greater than 

INTEL P35 

PROOF:check this

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd0Of4PnpQk


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Babu but the time is of P45 y bashin' P35 ?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lucifer_is_back said:


> i think current prices are inflated i will take sum time for them to get to normal level



very wise decision ...and i hope others also just don't hurry now ..and act wisely as u ..


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> very wise decision ...and i hope others also just don't hurry now ..and act wisely as u ..


*



			once burnt twise shy
		
Click to expand...

**just bought a system so thats why i m preaching *


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> i ve a doubt -------> the upcoming games like "need for speed -undercover " "gta 4" requires more graphics ???



so far i have no news of their graphics capabilities ..all the news talks talks about how it has MI-3 and diehard 4.0 fame ..ravishing MAGGIE Q and how it will be so like a Hollywood movie ..and will offer so many game play modes..but NFS gfx requirement are not very high usually u can play them decently with a entry level card ..so my guess HD4850 will do just fine.

it will be intereting to see how HD4850 fares in FAR CRY2 releasing 21 oct  ..that will be gfx intensive game ..but since HD4850 handles crysis warhead ...again my guess it will be alright with HD4850 ...

and the battle between gfx hardware and game softwares will never end ..and somehow gfx hardware are always ahead...even the mighty gtx280 has trouble handling crysis @ full HD ...so obviously u can't have everything  ....if u want everything go get a 4870x2 in crossfire ...



ultimategpu said:


> I am a AMD fan guy
> 
> AMD 's 780G chipset is greater than
> 
> ...



first of all such things can be found all over the net ..but u can't prove anything with it ...why is it so difficult for u to accept that with proccy intel has an upper hand and with gfx card ATI has upper hand ...things could change overnight ..for both companies ..if AMD comes up with a great performing multicore solution ..it might send all the nehalem hype down the pipe  ..just like ATI HD4000 series did all the hype of GTX series ......and nVidia will strike back ..with a better product ..and we as an end user will benefit ..


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*


*i was worried about the "NEED FOR SPEED - UNDERCOVER " "GTA-4" that games would be fine to play in high settings @ 1280*1024

i think farcry 2 is not much gfx as crysis and crysis warhead ???

then my spec is this 
AMD phenom X4 9550+HD4850 

with this specification i handle the games for one year???

can anyone help me ??? 
*


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> *i was worried about the "NEED FOR SPEED - UNDERCOVER " "GTA-4" that games would be fine to play in high settings @ 1280*1024*
> 
> *i think farcry 2 is not much gfx as crysis and crysis warhead ???*
> 
> ...


LOL....U seems to be worried a lot....
Anyway dont worry as ur system handle those games u mentioned w/o any hassle as u have a HD4850....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> LOL....U seems to be worried a lot....
> Anyway dont worry as ur system handle those games u mentioned w/o any hassle as u have a HD4850....



ok thankx ---------- but the processor is good or it ll bottle neck


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ultimategpu said:
			
		

> ok thankx ---------- but the processor is good or it ll bottle neck


Why it bottlenecks....The only card for which every processor gets bottlenecked is HD4870X2.... Ur proccy sure not a bottle neck for ur gfx card......


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> i was worried about the "NEED FOR SPEED - UNDERCOVER " "GTA-4" that games would be fine to play in high settings @ 1280*1024



dude 1280x1024 is kids play for cards like HD4850 (leave crysis out ),even a 9600gt performs great at that resolution .....all the gfx card HD4850/HD4870/gtx260 works well with most games on 1680x1080 and full HD resolution..



> i think farcry 2 is not much gfx as crysis and crysis warhead ???


well thanks to crytek that they pulled away from farcry2 and gave it to UBISOFT..they did make farcry pretty hefty for gfx card at that time  ..and since then they are just getting better in their business done ..after farcry ..to crysis to lastest crysis warhead 

had crytek been developing farcry2 they would have made sure it wouldn't play fine on HD4870x2 

it won't be as much demanding as crysis and crysis warhead for sure but ...it will surely be much demanding than NFS-undercover and GTA4 for sure ...



> then my spec is this
> AMD phenom X4 9550+HD4850


its good enough as most of the games are getting less CPU dependent so i hope most of the games will run fine except the ones which are CPU dependent



> with this specification i handle the games for one year???
> can anyone help me ???


it sure will be able to handle all the games @ 1280x1024 it will hadle games till 2 years or may be more  ...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Maine is ultimategpu ko doosray thread pe bataya thha ki iska HD4850 1280x1024 ki res. pe in games ko khel hi nahin, pail bhi sakta hai! making same post on 2 different threads is also considered as double posting and u should be aware of that.
Ab phir 2 din gaming full on then 2 days more of hardcore study as again exam on 22nd!
This time its of Networking and Hardware which is a piece of Cheese cake for me. C U soon with my reviews of BiA-HH !


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Maine is ultimategpu ko doosray thread pe bataya thha ki iska HD4850 1280x1024 ki res. pe in games ko khel hi nahin, pail bhi sakta hai!


i m laughing out louuuuuuud on that .. 



> Ab phir 2 din gaming full on then 2 days more of hardcore study as again exam on 22nd!
> This time its of Networking and Hardware which is a piece of Cheese cake for me. C U soon with my reviews of BiA-HH !



all the best for exam and waiting for review


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey......I was going to review it....sh1t, I will leave it to you (plasma_snake) this time .


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, u noe abt FAR CRY 2 game, it's awesome. Well AMD cards support DX 10.1, but no DX 10.1 game

But Far Cry 2 is gonna support DX 10.1

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9992&Itemid=1

So, better performance for the AMD cards


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nice...


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*hey guys  today i bought "Zebronics Reaper cabinet" its soo cool that it comes with two blue led fans and top one fan then i added two fans in the front and back , in the back it has huge fans slot , 

: it has fan control , temperature lcd ,with time and date 

i saw many cabinets for cooling solution this is nice , before i was using "i-ball - gamer " its heat is like dosa pan , so i ve changed too zebronics "reaper"

check this out for the cool cabinet "Reaper" with full of blue lights in my desk

*www.zebronics.net/popup.asp?file=i...c=Gaming and High End Computer Cases&d=Reaper

 
*


----------



## acewin (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and what price is it in. you should mention that too.

I like the looks of this cabinet.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



acewin said:


> and what price is it in. you should mention that too.
> 
> I like the looks of this cabinet.



2500 with smps 

2000 with out smps


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^sweet widout SMPS, add 450VX COrsair and walla, awesome Cabby+PSU combo rite


----------



## siben_nayak (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hv an ASUS M2A-VM motherboard...will a NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB card work with it?? i'm confused as it is a PCIEx 2.0 card...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup it will work.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*guys need urgent help

*when i play "assassin creed" i get an error on directx 

but i can play crysis warhead at enthusiast mode @1280*1024 at without any disturbance

i cannot play assassin creed for good its flaging and very stuck 

i installed catalyst 8.10 to an upgrade of 8.6

*my system system :AMD X4 9550,PALIT HD 4850,2gb ram 667


i need help to play assassin creed 
*


----------



## lonelychild (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
my pc configuration is: P4 3.06Ghz HT (533FSB) , motherboard Biostar 865GV Micro 775 , 1 gb ddr1 ram 400Mhz ,  graphics card  Zebronics FX5200 256MB.
my question is ,will i be able to play fifa09 with this configuration or i need to upgrade my graphic card or ram?


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys, m getting 4850 for around 7K+8600GT(1.5yrs old, gone for replacement and they can't find any replacement). Is it a good deal?

Any good PSU to go with that? Can this card handle games at full HD for like say another 2-3 yrs or should I try for 4870?

One more thing, can Corsair 450VX handle 4870?

and I also heard 4850 runs quite hot?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> hey guys, m getting 4850 for around 7K+8600GT(1.5yrs old, gone for replacement and they can't find any replacement). Is it a good deal?
> 
> Any good PSU to go with that? Can this card handle games at full HD for like say another 2-3 yrs or should I try for 4870?
> 
> ...



Palit's HD4850 is a very cool card. Idles at around 48-49C which is good. No card will be able to play every game at High after 1.5 years of its launch (except a few) and therefore 2-3 years is too much. 450VX might or might not handle the HD4870 depending on the rest of ur config.

At last, I would like to suggest that if you can spend more, definitely go for the HD4870.



lonelychild said:


> Hi,
> my pc configuration is: P4 3.06Ghz HT (533FSB) , motherboard Biostar 865GV Micro 775 , 1 gb ddr1 ram 400Mhz ,  graphics card  Zebronics FX5200 256MB.
> my question is ,will i be able to play fifa09 with this configuration or i need to upgrade my graphic card or ram?



Nope. You need an upgrade. RAM and CPU meets the minimum reqs. but GPU is lagging. You can go for a full system upgrade but if your low on money, then you can buy a cheap AGP card like 7300GT which will work on ur mobo and will play the game .


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks, but what I wanted to know was will 4850 will be able to play games at medium/high settings at full HD resolution(1920x1080), no AA or AF for 2-3 yrs?

I'm not a graphics whore.

and which brand should I go for?


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> thanks, but what I wanted to know was will 4850 will be able to play games at medium/high settings at full HD resolution(1920x1080), no AA or AF for 2-3 yrs?
> 
> I'm not a graphics whore.
> 
> and which brand should I go for?


1920x1080 for 2-3yrs @ medium/high-No and definitely never. I doubt even HD4870 can do something like that. May be 1680x1050 but never 1920x1080.(Try playing Crysis at those resolutions with medium/high @ this moment with a HD4850)
Better off with a HD4870 now, its way better than HD4850 in terms of being futureproof.

Palit or Sapphire is recommended. Palit Sonic editions are best but are hard to find.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> 1920x1080 for 2-3yrs @ medium/high-No and definitely never. I doubt even HD4870 can do something like that. May be 1680x1050 but never 1920x1080.(Try playing Crysis at those resolutions with medium/high @ this moment with a HD4850)
> Better off with a HD4870 now, its way better than HD4850 in terms of being futureproof.
> 
> Palit or Sapphire is recommended. Palit Sonic editions are best but are hard to find.



+1

Go for Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 if buying HD4850 and Palit HD4870 1GB SONIC if buying HD4870.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> thanks, but what I wanted to know was will 4850 will be able to play games at medium/high settings at full HD resolution(1920x1080), no AA or AF for 2-3 yrs?



pretty much depends on the game but yes it will survive with medium settings with most of the games coming ur way ..if u leave crysis or crysis warhead ..or such CPU dependent games ..it will run fine at full HD ...but if u have full HD monitor and wants to make most use of it ..buy HD4870



> I'm not a graphics whore.


then it should be fine for u ...



> and which brand should I go for?



go for palit HD4850 sonic if u can ..best one out there ...


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok, that pretty much solves the issue. thanks guys. 
but what about hd4850 CF? will that be good enough for another 2-3yrs? I might add another lets say after (6-8) months once the price goes down.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey 2 graphics card are always better than 1 so yeah later on u can add a new HD4850 but that depends on Gaming APi industry follows, like right now we are about to DX10.1 games starting from Farcry 2 which HD4850 can rail-pail(my definition of running a game like a Forrest Gump running with Jalapeno up his @r$e)  but if we see a direct jump to Direct X 11, then a newer card is what u and we all would need.


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah I guess so. But that's ok. I can live peacefully for another few yrs with a hd4850 or two 8)

but as far as I know hd 4850 and 4870 will be compatible with DirectX 11. Read it somewhere. Forgot where.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^LOL


----------



## acewin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok I have a question how will the powering of the cards go. Bcoz HD4850/70 is monster, and even 9600GT or any other nVidia of good caliber will need good powering up.
I mean for ideal time, or even when we are not doing anything like heavy gfx.

Is there anything like Hybrid Gfx in intel side i.e. 2 card system one heavy one lowend, so as the heavy card gets switched off when not needed.
Or if we have two cards we can choose from our control panel to shutdown the heavy card and work it with low card. Helping in better power management.

crossfire or SLI is for running 2 cards continously for dividing the gpu load.


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for 4850 Corsair 450VX is fine. get something a little better for 4870/SLI/CF. something like Corsair 650VX/750VX.

Or just use this to calculate how much power your overall system will need - 

Power Calculator


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

need another help :

i just dropped my PALIT hd 4850 from table it fall down , but the card works , if anything will happen ??? please can anyone answer me???


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^check if cooling fitment is affected. also check out for cracks on PCB. 
btw, have you noticed any artifacts or display corruptions yet..?


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^lolz


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mayanksharma said:


> ^^check if cooling fitment is affected. also check out for cracks on PCB.
> btw, have you noticed any artifacts or display corruptions yet..?




No , but i got windows error message when i play for 2 hours completely "crysis warhead" after 2 hours i got error message , then i have 2 gb ram @667 --->may because of ram or gfx card ???


----------



## redmanc (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me which to buy? Palit HD4850 or Palit 9800GT ?


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



redmanc said:


> Can anyone tell me which to buy? Palit HD4850 or Palit 9800GT ?



HD 4850 , 9800gt is same chipset as 8800gt , so i want to purchase go for 9800gtx+, it is only card which is equal to hd 4850 , but in some games hd 4850 wins 9800gtx+!!!



ultimategpu said:


> HD 4850 , 9800gt is same chipset as 8800gt , so i want to purchase go for 9800gtx+, it is only card which is equal to hd 4850 , but in some games hd 4850 wins 9800gtx+!!!




hd 4850 is the winner of all cards under 15k..............


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ANd ur 4850 fell of, the best under 15k card threatened by this boy's slippery table(oops, hands)


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



redmanc said:


> Can anyone tell me which to buy? Palit HD4850 or Palit 9800GT ?



Buy palit HD4850 ..its about 15% faster than palit 9800gt and the performance it gives at its prices beats the price u pay for Palit 9800gt



ultimategpu said:


> need another help :
> 
> i just dropped my PALIT hd 4850 from table it fall down , but the card works , if anything will happen ??? please can anyone answer me???



how did u manage to do that ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> how did u manage to do that ?


 
May be the Gcard is manufactured with shock absorbers....


----------



## tkin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> need another help :
> 
> i just dropped my PALIT hd 4850 from table it fall down , but the card works , if anything will happen ??? please can anyone answer me???


If it fell with its heatsink in the upward direction then its probably O.K, dropped my X1900XTX 2yrs back from my hand and nothing happened to it fortunately, and trust me, Warhead is one CRAP GAME, it crashed a couple of times in my PC as well, specially in the part *spoiler*[Highlight to read] where you need to drive a large hovercraft accross the snowey region, doesn't mean its broken.

One Questen; My RAM timings are 6-6-6-18 for 800MHz and 5-5-5-12 for 667MHz, should I use the higher speed mode or higher latency mode??


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If anyone has Zebronics Antibiotics Cabinet, can he/she plz tell me which fan should connect to which connector?

Both fans, rear and top stopped working after I mistakenly took the connectors off while installing CoolerMaster 600W PSU.

I've tried so many combinations, but nothing makes them work.

I dont know which fan should be connected to which connector?

Fan 1 connector - rear fan?
Fan 2 connector - top fan? 
or vice versa

Plus the top fan has two connectors one for fan and one for switch??  That makes it real confusing.

The 2 connectors are with the cabinet front panel power supply.

It would be greatly appreciated.

Besides that, today I bought Palit HD 4850 today for 7K+one non-working 1.5 yrs old 8600GT n Cooler Master Extreme 600W for Rs 3200 since Corsair 450VX was for 3900. 

The bios is from september and it runs quite cool (40-45*c idle).


----------



## lonelychild (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nope. You need an upgrade. RAM and CPU meets the minimum reqs. but GPU is lagging. You can go for a full system upgrade but if your low on money, then you can buy a cheap AGP card like 7300GT which will work on ur mobo and will play the game .[/QUOTE]


cn i go 4 pci or pci-express card, if yes thn wch 1?



KPower Mania said:


> Palit's HD4850 is a very cool card. Idles at around 48-49C which is good. No card will be able to play every game at High after 1.5 years of its launch (except a few) and therefore 2-3 years is too much. 450VX might or might not handle the HD4870 depending on the rest of ur config.
> 
> At last, I would like to suggest that if you can spend more, definitely go for the HD4870.
> 
> ...




cn i go 4 pci or pci-express card, if yes thn wch 1?


----------



## sakthirajesh (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello friends,

I am having Intel 945 GCNL Motherboard.... I am planning to buy a XFX 8600GT Graphic card, Will my board support that card..... What is the difference between XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 and XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 cards.... Will my system support DDR3 version of 8600GT???


Thanks in advance...


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sakthirajesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am having Intel 945 GCNL Motherboard.... I am planning to buy a XFX 8600GT Graphic card, Will my board support that card..... What is the difference between XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 and XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 cards.... Will my system support DDR3 version of 8600GT???
> 
> ...



its a lower end intel board , its supports ddr3 gfx ram , but u cannot experience the full gfx from the card , the memory bandwidth is lower and one more thing 8600 is hot stuff were u can boil water and put some omellete --------


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sakthirajesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am having Intel 945 GCNL Motherboard.... I am planning to buy a XFX 8600GT Graphic card, Will my board support that card..... What is the difference between XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 and XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 cards.... Will my system support DDR3 version of 8600GT???
> 
> ...



Yup it will support it. 512MB GDDR2 has GDDR2 RAM and the other has GDDR3 RAM and therefore the card with 256MB GDDR3 is faster even though it has less amount of RAM coz it has faster RAM. Anyways, your system will support both versions of the card.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey! I just checked, my HD4850's BIOS version is 011.003.000.000 Its BIOS Date is 2008/05/23	, how can I flash or upgrade it to newer one and also, if I brick it, would I get RMA over it?


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Hey! I just checked, my HD4850's BIOS version is 011.003.000.000 Its BIOS Date is 2008/05/23    , how can I flash or upgrade it to newer one and also, if I brick it, would I get RMA over it?




you r so urgent in buying the msi 4850 , right , like  y u dont have any girl friend right now , cause u r so urgent in getting a card without completely notifying all things about it ,hey in the future try to notice everything the card and the gal


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I was not able to understand a damn thing from that post


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^I was not able to understand a damn thing from that post



as a matter of fact neither did i ....


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup...wtf was all that ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> you r so urgent in buying the msi 4850 , right , like  y u dont have any girl friend right now , cause u r so urgent in getting a card without completely notifying all things about it ,hey in the future try to notice everything the card and the gal



?
???

??????

???????????????????????


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

May be he get drunk at the time of posting.......


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sakthirajesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am having Intel 945 GCNL Motherboard.... I am planning to buy a XFX 8600GT Graphic card, Will my board support that card..... What is the difference between XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 and XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 cards.... Will my system support DDR3 version of 8600GT???
> 
> ...



since ur board has PCIex slot it will support any PCIex interface card in the market ...even a gtx280 

go for GDDR3 256 MB 8600gt it will faster than GDDR2 512MB 8600gt cos GDDR3 is faster memory than GDDR2

and don't get confused buy this memory its the memory that is present on the card and is called GDDR/2/3/4/5 rather than DDR1/2/3 etc ..."G" for graphics

this is the memory that comes on the card and u can't change it and it has nothing to do with what memory ur motherboard can support ..u can also put a HD4870 card which uses a GDDR5 memory ...with ur system ..



rajkumar_pb said:


> May be he get drunk at the time of posting.......



ya looks like he is  ....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*i am not drunked , actually plasma snake said , that he has no girl friend , he told me to take care of red hot women and red hot ati card  thats what he has no girl friends , so only i replied to him , sorry  *

*guys in coimbatore i cannot get , any cpu cooler well in chennai is there anything available , 

the computer vendor say that AMD has very good cpu cooler than all, look at this crappy coimbatore
*


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> *i am not drunked , actually plasma snake said , that he has no girl friend , he told me to take care of red hot women and red hot ati card  thats what he has no girl friends , so only i replied to him , sorry  *


Dude,no need to ask sorry for that... I am just joking... 
BTW both of u haven't have any gf and so nt able to handle red hot ati...huh....rite...
So just give it to me and let see how i handle them....

And in chennai cpu coolers available at ease..


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude,no need to ask sorry for that... I am just joking...
> BTW both of u haven't have any gf and so nt able to handle red hot ati...huh....rite...
> So just give it to me and let see how i handle them....
> 
> And in chennai cpu coolers available at ease..



that means u gona take care of red hot women --- i dont think so no one can  handle a red hot women , at least u maintain a red hot women for a month with u , then u r prized with 4870X2


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Man, i already have 2 gf and one of em was so hot.... I handle her for past one year... *sigh* .. So if u find a red hot women just send her to me and let me do the rest...
BTW its going completely offtopic.... So just stop here...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> that means u gona take care of red hot women --- i dont think so *no one can handle a red hot women* , at least u maintain a red hot women for a month with u , then u r prized with 4870X2


 
oooh la la ....give them 2 me i can handle...coz RED is my lucky color(as mentioned in my kundli)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Chalo sab bakwaas band karo aur batayo mujhe mere question ka answer!


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Chalo sab bakwaas band karo aur batayo mujhe mere question ka answer!



chalo exam hey na !!! padona 



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Man, i already have 2 gf and one of em was so hot.... I handle her for past one year... *sigh* .. So if u find a red hot women just send her to me and let me do the rest...
> BTW its going completely offtopic.... So just stop here...




*hey do u know , what the time to change the thermal paste in the cpu heat sink fan ... cause yesterday my system war going on restarting , so today i added new thermal paste , now its running good ------- can u tell me the time period*


----------



## Ambar (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> If it fell with its heatsink in the upward direction then its probably O.K, dropped my X1900XTX 2yrs back from my hand and nothing happened to it fortunately, and trust me, Warhead is one CRAP GAME, it crashed a couple of times in my PC as well, specially in the part *spoiler*[Highlight to read] where you need to drive a large hovercraft accross the snowey region, doesn't mean its broken.
> 
> One Questen; My RAM timings are 6-6-6-18 for 800MHz and 5-5-5-12 for 667MHz, should I use the higher speed mode or higher latency mode??



frst thng which ram are u using... if high performance one like OCZ ,Corsair XMS or patriot etc... then simply change timings to 5-5-5-15  @ 800MHz and change VDIMM to 1.9v sm even support the latency @ 1.8 V .. post which ram u have in order to get a exact reply... if u have transcend or kingston ..  dont even think of changing the VDIMM unless u confirm tht ur modules are CL5 ....


----------



## sagarphadkule (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I need a graphics card for aobut Rs. 3700 
I have 4 options - 
1) 8600GT 512mb ddr2
2) 8600GT 256mb ddr3
3) 9500GT 256mb ddr3   (Palit)
4) 9500GT super 512mb ddr2   (Palit)

I want the graphics card to be able to play maximum no. of games and big games like crysis smoothly on moderate settings. I do a lot of video conversions and sometimes light video editing. Which one should I buy? and also of which company? 

PS: I might probably order it from theitwares (*theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm) as at my place there isnt much variety.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> chalo exam hey na !!! padona


Chhorey kachi kached mat kar, tujhko bhari padegi. Exam mera ho gaya 80% marks aaye hain.  Babu tu bas apne aur apne computer k Cojones sambhaal, hope tujhe samajh main agaya hoga. 
Rest forum freaks, please doods tell me whether should I flash my GPU's BIOS or not?


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for 9500GT over 8600GT any day.. 

go for DD3, DD2 is not worth the extra 256 MB.. blv me.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if any mobile freaks out here plz help me out at "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100341"

wud be appreciated


----------



## sagarphadkule (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can u tell me any site showing comparison between these graphics cards?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which cards u want 2 compare


----------



## spikygv (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Chhorey kachi kached mat kar, tujhko bhari padegi. Exam mera ho gaya 80% marks aaye hain.  Babu tu bas apne aur apne computer k Cojones sambhaal, hope tujhe samajh main agaya hoga.
> Rest forum freaks, please doods tell me whether should I flash my GPU's BIOS or not?




why do u want to flash ur g-card bios ?


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagarphadkule said:


> Can u tell me any site showing comparison between these graphics cards?



*www.terramir.com/geforce-9500-gt-vs-8600-gt-benchmarks.html


----------



## sagarphadkule (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx


----------



## sandha (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello friends i m new in this forum i warm welcome all of u my friends
 i have some problem so i have want to discuss here
my pc configuration is
INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6750(2.67GHZ, 4MBL2 CACHE)
MOTHERBOARD INTEL ORIGINAL DG33FB
RAM CORSAIR 2X2GB FSB 800MHZ
VIDEO CARD MSI 4870X2(OVERCLOCKED UPTO 800MHZ/ 2GB VIDEO MEMORY)
POWERSUPPLY CORSAIR HX1000W
HARDDISK 500GBSEGATE(16MB BUFFER)
OPTICAL DRIVE LG22X
SCREEN ASUS 22"
TV TUNNER LEADTEAK WINFAST PVR 3000 DELUXE

my problem is i purchase my graphics card one week earliear and i connect it properly but my system is not running well it will hang up. some time my system will not working.
before installing gpu my system cpu usage is near to 10% most of time it is 3or 4 percent.but after installing min cpu usagage is 50% and i have go 2 click any thing it reached upto 100% and finally it will hang.
so plz give appropriate suggestion what i do for smoothness for my system.


----------



## redmanc (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Quick question, Different from the previous one...
Which is the better 9800GTX+ or Palit HD4850 Sonic ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



redmanc said:


> Quick question, Different from the previous one...
> Which is the better 9800GTX+ or Palit HD4850 Sonic ??


 
the latter one is better


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> the latter one is better



I second that. 



sandha said:


> VIDEO CARD MSI 4870X2(OVERCLOCKED UPTO 800MHZ/ 2GB VIDEO MEMORY)



That could be a problem if you're overclocking on stock cooler.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandha said:


> hello friends i m new in this forum i warm welcome all of u my friends
> i have some problem so i have want to discuss here
> my pc configuration is
> INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6750(2.67GHZ, 4MBL2 CACHE)
> ...



remove ur existing drivers. try driver cleaner . and then re-install ur g-card driver . if this doesnt work , then re-install windows.


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandha said:


> hello friends i m new in this forum i warm welcome all of u my friends
> i have some problem so i have want to discuss here
> my pc configuration is
> INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6750(2.67GHZ, 4MBL2 CACHE)
> ...


Uninstall your graphics driver(CCC), delete any folder in your HDD named ATI or Catalyst, then reinstall the latest one.

HD4870x2 requires a large memory bandwidth to work with, PCIe 16x 2.0 is strongly recommended(although v1.0 should work), maybe your Intel Mobo's PCIe 16x v1.0 interface is hindering the performance of the GFx card, its recommended that you switch your mobo and get a P45 based one for 6.5k(MSI P45 Neo), or 9k(Asus P5Q).


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> the latter one is better



True...

[offtopic] Not to shatter your happiness but you paid 20k for N82 ? You should have got the Palm Treo 750 for 22.5k. Would have been much better with a keypad and a touch-screen. [/offtopc]


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



redmanc said:


> Quick question, Different from the previous one...
> Which is the better 9800GTX+ or Palit HD4850 Sonic ??



palit HD4850 sonic is way better ...

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_hd4850_sonic/7.htm





Jack Carvar said:


> [offtopic] Not to shatter your happiness but you paid 20k for N82 ? You should have got the Palm Treo 750 for 22.5k. Would have been much better with a keypad and a touch-screen. [/offtopc]



for many people touchscreen is not the only thing ...stability,usability and versatility is also important....N82 with the quality features it provides .....belittles any phone in that category


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> [offtopic] Not to shatter your happiness but you paid 20k for N82 ? You should have got the Palm Treo 750 for 22.5k.[/offtopc]


 
not 20k....paid 19k 
Palm Treo 750 for 22.5k was out of my budget...



Jack Carvar said:


> Would have been much better with a keypad and a touch-screen


u havent read my thread abt it..no problems with the keypad...u can ask ne other 
owner of N82 abt its keypad....
i m not fond of touchscreen fones....+ qwerty keypad is 4 business purpose...so not 
meant 4 me

my 1st preference was camera....then speed....then ease of use...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandha said:


> hello friends i m new in this forum i warm welcome all of u my friends
> i have some problem so i have want to discuss here
> my pc configuration is
> INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6750(2.67GHZ, 4MBL2 CACHE)
> ...




Hmm, @poster@poster@poster

HD4870X2 is the best card out there, and even the QX9770 fails to unleash it's full potential. And even after that u &*%^*% did an OC, when it was petty and &*%  not REQUIRED????


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, @poster@poster@poster
> 
> HD4870X2 is the best card out there, and even the QX9770 fails to unleash it's full potential. And even after that u &*%^*% did an OC, when it was petty and &*%  not REQUIRED????




yups ...looks like his mobo and proccy are bottle necking the card ...especially the motherboard ..i mean what the heck is G33 mobo doing with HD4870x2  ...?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Exactly

How the heck did he get them to collaborate wid each other I mean

G31: Hello 4870X2
4870X2: WHo the F&*^ ARE YOU?


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandha said:


> hello friends i m new in this forum i warm welcome all of u my friends
> i have some problem so i have want to discuss here
> my pc configuration is
> INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6750(2.67GHZ, 4MBL2 CACHE)
> ...



man , how could u use such a kinda processor for this card its demon 4870x2 

it is fastest card in the earth , core2extreme also fails to this card , i think u should have bought 2 socket processor motherboard for this card " its fun that u have overclocked this card for ur processor " 

i think u have to wait for INTELi7 processor " for a smoother gameplay

or else for now try this proc & mobo

motherboard ---------> asus maximus formula 2

intel (yorkfield) core2quad 9550 / core2 extreme --------> processor


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> man , how could u use such a kinda processor for this card its demon 4870x2
> 
> it is fastest card in the earth , core2extreme also fails to this card , i think u should have bought 2 socket processor motherboard for this card " its fun that u have overclocked this card for ur processor "
> 
> ...



Actually the GTX280 beats HD4870x2 in most games. Dont ask me how, but it does! And you are right about the bottlenecking. He needs a X48 chipset mobo and a Q9650 Quad proccy.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> Actually the GTX280 beats HD4870x2 in most games. Dont ask me how, but it does! And you are right about the bottlenecking. He needs a X48 chipset mobo and a Q9650 Quad proccy.




are u insane , atleast if u would say 9800gx2 beats 4870x2 means ,9800gx2 just 2% of games beats 4870x2 , actually 280gtx fails in some games with hd 4870 ----------> see 4870x2 with extreme processor ---------> is a monster 

then for ur information , the ati radeon HD 4*** serious is king of gpu ..... every nvidia card fails with HD 4***


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> the ati radeon HD 4*** serious is king of gpu ..... every nvidia card fails with HD 4***



Yup


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> are u insane , atleast if u would say 9800gx2 beats 4870x2 means ,9800gx2 just 2% of games beats 4870x2 , actually 280gtx fails in some games with hd 4870 ----------> see 4870x2 with extreme processor ---------> is a monster
> 
> then for ur information , the ati radeon HD 4*** serious is king of gpu ..... every nvidia card fails with HD 4***



Ya like HD4670 vs 9600GT

And ya, I am insane


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thats coz 9600GT beats HD4670.....

@ultimategpu

Your fanboyism wont save any company dude......no offences but dont be so biased


----------



## acewin (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well even HD3850 beats HD4670, and HD3850 is neck to neck or better than 9600GT, except if you talk about Palit 9600GT Sonic. which is almost compareable to 9800GT
Currently in price performance ATI is better than nVidia, except 9600GT being a real match of performance in its price.But in the same price come HD3870 which is again better. Older Ati cards price has gone down and is doing price run for nVidia low-end cards, unlike nVidia whose old best performer 8800GT if searched and bought comes in same price as 9800GT.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am taking ATI HD 4670 graphics card....so if I have to upgrade my PSU,can a 500watt PSU will be sufficient for that..my budget is 1.2k.........


----------



## gump (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a 8600 GT 256mb graphics card.... is this enough or should i upgrade ?

usage is to play latest games...

please help


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gump said:


> i have a 8600 GT 256mb graphics card.... is this enough or should i upgrade ?
> 
> usage is to play latest games...
> 
> please help




8600 gt is the old hot stove and it is not much faster to play games in the high resolution ------------> the upcoming games like NFS-undercover,GTA-4

needs atleast 9600gt ,,, so go for it



Jack Carvar said:


> thats coz 9600GT beats HD4670.....
> 
> @ultimategpu
> 
> Your fanboyism wont save any company dude......no offences but dont be so biased



man i am not talking about the 4670 

i am telling only 4850 and 4870 

8800gt,9800gt,9800gtx,9800gtx+,8800ultra   ------------> these all cards fails with 4850

9800gtx+,260gtx,8800gtx,280gtx ----------------->fails with 4870 

9800gx2,gtx280 -----------> fails with 4870x2 


and onething there no nvidia cards is there to compare with 4870x2 

see if u say that 4870x2 fails with any card ,,,, is there anyone belive this


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> 8600 gt is the old hot stove and it is not much faster to play games in the high resolution ------------> the upcoming games like NFS-undercover,GTA-4
> 
> needs atleast 9600gt ,,, so go for it
> 
> ...


HD4870x2 is good card no doubt, but generates a lot of heat, and requires enormous amounts of power to run, I prefer a HD4870 over HD4870x2 any day, HD4870x2 doesn't look that interesting and its really not worth it. 

The performance increase of HD4870x2 over HD4870 is NOT worth 10k for sure. In most games the increase is really small.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> HD4870x2 is good card no doubt, but generates a lot of heat, and requires enormous amounts of power to run, I prefer a HD4870 over HD4870x2 any day, HD4870x2 doesn't look that interesting and its really not worth it.
> 
> The performance increase of HD4870x2 over HD4870 is NOT worth 10k for sure. In most games the increase is really small.



i agree with u , that it needs minimun of 750 watts to run good , and need updated bios and special cooler , there is one more thing RV770 chipset is a boiler and dont  forget that it is the power full chipset that made nvidia chipset back forward


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> 8800gt,9800gt,9800gtx,9800gtx+,8800ultra   ------------> these all cards fails with 4850
> 
> 9800gtx+,260gtx,8800gtx,280gtx ----------------->fails with 4870
> 
> ...


Man I dunno where u get ur Intel from but it is F'd up big time. 4870X2 better than GTX280, come on, u must be outta ur mind or lost ur marbles.
With 1.4 billion transistors on a single die, GTX280 is the biggest and meanest bada$$ in the GPU community today. Sure HD4870X2 beats GTX 280 but it takes 2 of the Reds to gang up and beat down onw single GTX280. The default single chip HD4870 was never aimed at competing with GTX280, it was lucky enough to match GTX260 in most of the benchmarking tests. What if Nvidia rolls out GTX280X2 or GTX260X2 tomorrow, what do you think is gonna happen to HD4*** series? 
This time where Nvidia went wrong was their pricing. ATi cards were cheaper and here we always go for "Sasta", whether it may or may not be "Sunder" and "Tikaoo", just like XBOX360. HD4850 is nothing more than a highly OCed 8800GT and the fact that  latter card came almost a year before, HD4850 had time to incorporate DX10.1 and SM 4.0 in it.
This is was just general rambling, lets talk figures now.
The GTX200 series GPUs have 1.4billion transistors on a single die making them even more faster and better than your average dual Core processors.
GTX280 has:


Peak pixel fillrate-19.3 billion pixels per second!
Peak texels fillrate-48.2 billion texels per second.
Bandwidth-141.7GBps (VRAM is GDDR3)
SP count-240
Texture Units-80
Raster Operators-32
ATi may have jumped on to GDDR5 bandwagon to show how advanced they are but to consider GDDR5 as the best thing ever to happen to a GPU is pure n00bish. A friend of mine, who was employed in RAMDAC and also had chance to work on PS3's RAM made it clear that next VRAM generation isn't going to belong to GDDR3 or GDDR5, it belongs to XDR who's production cost is just 20cents a unit right now.
Look I ain't here to teach or preach so just grab the copies of August and September issues of Digit to know more about memory and GPU architectures. As for comparing these cards is concerned, why don't you leave it to Pros and see what they Say about it.


HD4870X2 vs GTX280
HD4870 1GB
HD4850
If you are still unable to understand what those reviews say, Use Google Translate!
Even if that also fails well then, Lord save you Boy! 

BTW guys look at my GPUz screenshot and look at it very carefully. I think something's wrong with it, I mean the software, as my card is working just fine.
*img224.imageshack.us/img224/401/gpuztm9.th.jpg*img224.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Man I dunno where u get ur Intel from but it is F'd up big time. 4870X2 better than GTX280, come on, u must be outta ur mind or lost ur marbles.
> With 1.4 billion transistors on a single die, GTX280 is the biggest and meanest bada$$ in the GPU community today. Sure HD4870X2 beats GTX 280 but it takes 2 of the Reds to gang up and beat down onw single GTX280. The default single chip HD4870 was never aimed at competing with GTX280, it was lucky enough to match GTX260 in most of the benchmarking tests. What if Nvidia rolls out GTX280X2 or GTX260X2 tomorrow, what do you think is gonna happen to HD4*** series?
> This time where Nvidia went wrong was their pricing. ATi cards were cheaper and here we always go for "Sasta", whether it may or may not be "Sunder" and "Tikaoo", just like XBOX360. HD4850 is nothing more than a highly OCed 8800GT and the fact that  latter card came almost a year before, HD4850 had time to incorporate DX10.1 and SM 4.0 in it.
> This is was just general rambling, lets talk figures now.
> ...




i too say that 4870x2 is best but u need more than the power requirement for 280gtx


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> 8600 gt is the old hot stove and it is not much faster to play games in the high resolution ------------> the upcoming games like NFS-undercover,GTA-4
> 
> needs atleast 9600gt ,,, so go for it
> 
> ...



You said 4xxx series beats every NVIDIA card in their range. 4xxx series covers HD4670 and HD4650 which were an epic phail against 9600GT. Sure, 9800GX2 is beaten by HD4870x2 but still search Google about GTX280 vs HD4870x2. On chart specs and ingame performance differ a LOT. See, HD3870 had such fine specs on charts but it was just another phail. Same was 3870x2. HD4870x2 is technically seen and recognized as a Crossfire GPU and bcoz of incompatible drivers and lack of support it performs lower than GTX280 in most games. GTX280 is still the fastest single GPU card on Earth. And even if HD4870x2 HAD been successful in some how beating it, the succes would have not been counted bcoz HD4870x2 is a dual GPU and GTX280 is a single GPU. The HD4870x2 generates a lot of heat on stock clocks so forget OC'ing without expensive cooling. All in all, GTX280 is a better buy than a HD4870x2. I wont argue with you further coz you are a fanboi (I advise others to do the same ).



ultimategpu said:


> i too say that 4870x2 is best but u need more than the power requirement for 280gtx



Learn to comprehend. He never said that HD4870x2 is the and GTX280's power requirment is more. He said that GTX280 is the best and HD4870x2's power requirement is too much.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, I just joined Digit .
i wanted to know whether my mobo Intel D945GCNL would be compatible with Palit 9600 GT 1GB sonic. And will it require any PSU ???????
Thanx


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Hi, I just joined Digit .
> i wanted to know whether my mobo Intel D945GCNL would be compatible with Palit 9600 GT 1GB sonic. And will it require any PSU ???????
> Thanx



good congs on your joining , 9600gt can do it on ur mobo , but its pcie*16 so u get less memory bandwidth , u need 2*pcie*16 k for full bandwidth then  truly u need 450/500 watts good psu ------------>which proc are u using



Jack Carvar said:


> You said 4xxx series beats every NVIDIA card in their range. 4xxx series covers HD4670 and HD4650 which were an epic phail against 9600GT. Sure, 9800GX2 is beaten by HD4870x2 but still search Google about GTX280 vs HD4870x2. On chart specs and ingame performance differ a LOT. See, HD3870 had such fine specs on charts but it was just another phail. Same was 3870x2. HD4870x2 is technically seen and recognized as a Crossfire GPU and bcoz of incompatible drivers and lack of support it performs lower than GTX280 in most games. GTX280 is still the fastest single GPU card on Earth. And even if HD4870x2 HAD been successful in some how beating it, the succes would have not been counted bcoz HD4870x2 is a dual GPU and GTX280 is a single GPU. The HD4870x2 generates a lot of heat on stock clocks so forget OC'ing without expensive cooling. All in all, GTX280 is a better buy than a HD4870x2. I wont argue with you further coz you are a fanboi (I advise others to do the same ).
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to comprehend. He never said that HD4870x2 is the and GTX280's power requirment is more. He said that GTX280 is the best and HD4870x2's power requirement is too much.




see i am not telling without a proof ok 

i can show the site which all sites show that 4870x2 is best ,, problem with over heat and more power 

but a single Rv770 can perform equal to gtx260 means , two gpu of 4870x2 can do as much as it can but the maintenance is much costlier than gtx280 , i can agree

here is proof
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3372&p=6   --------->crysis

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...deon-hd-4870-x2-2gb-video-card-review-14.html ------------> devil maycry 4

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...deon-hd-4870-x2-2gb-video-card-review-11.html ------------> 3d mark 06

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...deon-hd-4870-x2-2gb-video-card-review-17.html -------------->call of duty 4 

*anything to say after reviewing this , actually i am not a fan boy of ati , before i was using 8800gt  u know i was irritated i cannot play crysis full setting @ high  1280*1024

now i have hd4850 it is the card i was waiting for it can handle all games in very high only i dont do any overclock ,, its superb 

so think about this review graphics card are mainly meant for games 

so 280gtx fails in all games with 4870x2 means any other thing that 280gtx wins 

*


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Is it ? I am played Crysis and Crysis Warhead on all High with no AA @1440x900 res with 36FPS avg. I call it very playable. Go read Tom's Hardware, Guru3d and Anand Tech review and ya, dont make wrong claims.

And its PCIex16 2.0 and no 2*PCIe*16........coz 2*PCIe*16 means 2 slots which is required for SLi. Get your things right dude. Being a fanboy wont solve problems.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> ^Is it ? I am played Crysis and Crysis Warhead on all High with no AA @1440x900 res with 36FPS avg. I call it very playable. Go read Tom's Hardware, Guru3d and Anand Tech review and ya, dont make wrong claims.
> 
> And its PCIex16 2.0 and no 2*PCIe*16........coz 2*PCIe*16 means 2 slots which is required for SLi. Get your things right dude. Being a fanboy wont solve problems.



hey ok ----> its not up to you and me ... lets ask forum guys ----------> you start thread 


and for 2*pcie*16 -------> sorry i typed fast ok , so missed the point ok


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude ya all being tellin 4870x2 280GTx da best and stuff. But I have limited cash, these graphics cards are pretty sick but also costly. suggest something b/w 6000-7000 to run games like undercover, GTA4.... &&& will PALIT 9600 Gt 1GB Sonic can cope up (got 700 Mhz core clock and 1024MB GDDR3 memory)
How much will it cost if I buy from nehru place??/


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dunno 1gB price but for 6k-7k, go for the 9600GT. Its good. eVGA has an factory OC version for 6.8-7k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Palit 9600GT 1GB DDR3 Sonic - 8.5k
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 - 6.6k
Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB DDR3 - 5.8k

My option should be 512MB DDR3 coz its VFM and instead of getting 9600GT 1GB DDR3 for 8.5k, u may get Palit HD4850 for just 1000 bucks more, which beats the 96GT black and blue in every game...


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey thanks for da advise. which model you meant  	
Radeon™ HD 4850 1GB Sonic
or
Radeon™ HD 4850 Sonic


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Palit HD4850 512MB DDR3 - 9.5k
 Palit HD4850 Sonic 512MB DDR3 - 11.4k

Dunno abt 1GBconfused DDR3 Sonic.....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Hey thanks for da advise. which model you meant
> Radeon™ HD 4850 1GB Sonic
> or
> Radeon™ HD 4850 Sonic




hey dude , yeah HD4850 is 25%-30% much faster than the 9600gt and if u crossfire it with another HD 4850 it beats 280gtx --!!!

spending 1.5k more on the HD 4850 worth ur future , then have to get good psu if it is 9600gt or HD4850 

cooler master 600 watts extreme power ----> 3.5k (which i use )

corsair 450 watts -------------> 4.1k (good for single HD 4850)

cooler master 500 watts extreme power ---------------> 2.7k


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> hey dude , yeah HD4850 is 25%-30% much faster than the 9600gt _*and if u crossfire it with another HD 4850 it beats 280gtx --!!!*_
> 
> spending 1.5k more on the HD 4850 worth ur future , then have to get good psu if it is 9600gt or HD4850
> 
> ...



No comments on that sentence but I smell something wrong....but well, I wont argue with u.

HD4850 is sure a better buy than 9600GT.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't worry about it. Forgetaboutit! 1GB Hd4850 ain't gonna come. Its for HD4870, for HD4850, it is coming as a Siamese twin, HD4850X2 which will probably have 1GB of GDDR3 VRAM.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> No comments on that sentence but I smell something wrong....but well, I wont argue with u.
> 
> HD4850 is sure a better buy than 9600GT.




see  am not enemy to 280gtx , but its true ,,,  shall i show the review ahhhh ,, did u saw that in what i added the site s of reviews


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I cant read.......I am illiterate!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys..is the price of computer peripherals increasing due 2 market down status ? 



Jack Carvar said:


> I cant read.......I am illiterate!


 
But u can write..or have u told somebody 2 type the above lines 4 u... lolz


----------



## skippednote (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sensex down buy a thousand points so price will reach peaks in one or two day....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> HD4870x2 is good card no doubt, but generates a lot of heat, and requires enormous amounts of power to run, I prefer a HD4870 over HD4870x2 any day, HD4870x2 doesn't look that interesting and its really not worth it.
> 
> The performance increase of HD4870x2 over HD4870 is NOT worth 10k for sure. In most games the increase is really small.




But dude, those who buy these cards, all this doesn't mostly matter, considering what the rest of their rig might be.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All the games in market run on max even with a 8800GT on a resolution like 1440x900 or lower........the only exception being Crysis, C Warhead and FC2. No sense on blowing money on expensive cards unless you really require them.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey Guys..is the price of computer peripherals increasing due 2 market down status ?



yes cos rupee touched a all time low against dollar and prices are related directly  to dollar to rupee exchange rates ...so hold on  ...if u can ...to buy anything ..



Plasma_Snake said:


> Don't worry about it. Forgetaboutit! 1GB Hd4850 ain't gonna come. Its for HD4870, for HD4850, it is coming as a Siamese twin, HD4850X2 which will probably have 1GB of GDDR3 VRAM.



actually 1GB and 2 Gb model of HD4850 are already available in market ..and soon HD4850 1Gb sonic from PALIT will come to india ...as palit products are fastest to reach indian market ....

*www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=855

OFFTHETOPIC - about the GPU-Z screenshot  u displayed .its bug with GPU-Z version 2.7  with catalyst 8.9 and 8.10 ...get the latest version of GPU-Z to get the correct reading 



Jack Carvar said:


> Ya like HD4670 vs 9600GT
> 
> And ya, I am insane



u are gravely mistaken comparing HD4670 to 9600gt cos its supposed to compete with 9500gt not 9600gt  ...

*www.guru3d.com/article/ati-radeon-hd-4670-review/14

9600gt is placed in higher price segment...its costly right now in india cos its just launched and soaring global economic crisis ..else it should have been around 4 to 4.5k ..where 9600gt is priced 6.5k avg... with increased prices ..


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> No comments on that sentence but I smell something wrong....but well, I wont argue with u.
> 
> HD4850 is sure a better buy than 9600GT.



* ATI HD 4850 CF is officially better than GTX 280.. and beats it in many games..*  which I'm getting soon once save the money for procy as well.. he he.. 

For the readings..

*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3560

*www.gameplanet.co.nz/features/131913.20080625.Shootout-HD-4850-vs-GTX-280/page1/

for more.. Google is your friend..


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> * ATI HD 4850 CF is officially better than GTX 280.. and beats it in many games..*  which I'm getting soon once save the money for procy as well.. he he..
> 
> For the readings..
> 
> ...


Get the HD4870, Crossfire has lots of issues and many earlier games required multiple patches in fixing them, so unless you want to wait for 2-3 months after a new game is released better get HD4870, try to avoid Crossfire/SLI at all cost.


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Get the HD4870, Crossfire has lots of issues and many earlier games required multiple patches in fixing them, so unless you want to wait for 2-3 months after a new game is released better get HD4870, try to avoid Crossfire/SLI at all cost.



Hmmm.. Upgrading from 4850 to 4870 will be crap.. 

Still, I'll prefer CF. I have faith in ATI. 

Besides the issue of 4850CF has been resolved in 8.5 drivers.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickyiori said:


> Hmmm.. Upgrading from 4850 to 4870 will be crap..
> 
> Still, I'll prefer CF. I have faith in ATI.
> 
> Besides the issue of 4850CF has been resolved in 8.5 drivers.



issues are much more resolved with catalyst 8.10 ....which mobo u will use for crossfire and PSU ...?


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



imgame2 said:


> issues are much more resolved with catalyst 8.10 ....which mobo u will use for crossfire and PSU ...?



Not decided yet.. current one it not worth the mention.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Adding another HD4850 to my rig , after changing the mobo ,, , do i need to change the psu , cause i am using CM 600watts extreme power +AMD phenom x49550 (this crap uses more power?????)

????


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup.......go for HX620W


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ultimategpu said:


> Adding another HD4850 to my rig , after changing the mobo ,, , do i need to change the psu , cause i am using CM 600watts extreme power +AMD phenom x49550 (this crap uses more power?????)
> 
> ????



plz don't use crap word for AMD products


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey herd from redhat that he is adding another HD4850 by cross-fire. So can I SLI 9600GT 1GB and have double power may be with some other good graphics card and surpass 280GTx???????????
If I can SLI it, will it be compatible with my mobo INTEL D945GCNL /////////two Graphics card on one mobo///////////


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> hey herd from redhat that he is adding another HD4850 by cross-fire. So can I SLI 9600GT 1GB and have double power may be with some other good graphics card and surpass 280GTx???????????
> If I can SLI it, will it be compatible with my mobo INTEL D945GCNL /////////two Graphics card on one mobo///////////



No you cant.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> No you cant.



So I cant SLI it or it is not compatible with my mobo (neither CF nor SLI)?????\


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> So I cant SLI it or it is not compatible with my mobo (neither CF nor SLI)?????\



1. You cant SLi two different NVIDIA cards (eg. 9600GT and 9800GT) but you can SLi two same cards (three for very high end cards). BUT you can CF two different ATi cards (HD4670 and HD4870).

2. Sorry to say, but ur mobo neither supports CF nor Sli.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> plz don't use crap word for AMD products



hey i too love AMD but , comparing to core2duo its using much power so only i said like that , performance its superb except heat


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if intel write cpu TDP 65W the cpu goes up and in case of AMD the number never changes.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> 1. You cant SLi two different NVIDIA cards (eg. 9600GT and 9800GT) but you can SLi two same cards (three for very high end cards). BUT you can CF two different ATi cards (HD4670 and HD4870).



fyi, Crossfiring cards like 4670 and 4870 is useless. It's like Ferrai F1 car stuck behind Force India F1 car.

4870 will run at speed of 4670 if you crossfire these two cards.

Logically, it's possible but technically, it's useless waste of money as you will never use full potential of 4870


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> fyi, Crossfiring cards like 4670 and 4870 is useless. It's like Ferrai F1 car stuck behind Force India F1 car.
> 
> 4870 will run at speed of 4670 if you crossfire these two cards.
> 
> Logically, it's possible but technically, it's useless waste of money as you will never use full potential of 4870



Why so aggressive ? I just gave an example to make him understand better.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am not being aggressive, just letting know the disadvantages of CFing two different cards.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I know it very well. And ya, its a waste CFing 2 different cards bcoz the higher card runs slower. I think its a waste to SLi also coz the boost is hardly 20%. Though its improving a lot with new drivers.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. Better wait for HD4850X2 that utilizes CF in a better way.

AS we all know that HD4870X2 made 100% jump over HD4870 in some games, utilizing full potential of CF.

And coming to single card setup, it's HD4850/HD4870 that is ruling the market now.

@@Vaibhav, GTX280 is on a totally different league. You can't make two budget cards perform like GTX280 just by SLI.

To match/outperform GTX280, you need a card like HD4870.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^That too in CF .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

today i am going to purchase sapphire 4850 dual slot cooler on dhanteras


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thats great!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Good choice dude. 12k will be the max amount to pay for HD4850.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit's card is the best VFM @9.7k


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^And it's also the coolest of the lot.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ Good choice dude. 12k will be the max amount to pay for HD4850.



i pay maximum 10500-10600 nai to jugad laga du ga


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Kya Jugad lagyega?


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So in Short shuld I buy PALIT Radeon™ HD 4850 1GB Sonic OR PALIT 9600GT 1GB SONIC
(though 9600gt has 700mhz core clock and 4850 has a 685mhz core clock ) on this Diwali occasion........
Well currently I have Rs 6500/- if less then Nightmare ki tahra Jugar laga du ga.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

got a gb more of ram today....

3gb coupled with xtreme-g drivers giving games a significant boost....


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> So in Short shuld I buy PALIT Radeon™ HD 4850 1GB Sonic OR PALIT 9600GT 1GB SONIC
> (though 9600gt has 700mhz core clock and 4850 has a 685mhz core clock ) on this Diwali occasion........
> Well currently I have Rs 6500/- if less then Nightmare ki tahra Jugar laga du ga.



Are you mad or drunk ? Definitely HD4850. I think you are trying to compare HD4670 and mistyped it as HD4850. Coz HD4850 beats the living hell out of 9600GT.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> So in Short shuld I buy PALIT Radeon™ HD 4850 1GB Sonic OR PALIT 9600GT 1GB SONIC
> (though 9600gt has 700mhz core clock and 4850 has a 685mhz core clock ) on this Diwali occasion........
> Well currently I have Rs 6500/- if less then Nightmare ki tahra Jugar laga du ga.



I think you made a typo there. It's probably the 4670 you wanted to mention.
For a budget of 6.5K, the XpertVision 9600GT will be available.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys purchased SAPPHIRE 4850 Click Me


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys purchased SAPPHIRE 4850 Click Me



congrats buddy  happy gaming

  Guys
wish u a many more Happy Diwali , may all wish comes true


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Wish you the same dude.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank u guys


----------



## skippednote (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Happy Diwali To All from me too*images.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*kalakar.co.in/Greet/greetings%255CDiwali.jpg&imgrefurl=*kalakar.co.in/Greet/index.asp&h=441&w=400&sz=137&hl=en&start=6&sig2=biNa4Z792SFyOCKmZbYz5Q&usg=__tTVZO5Tzs-yMe56XKhYO6CfP6wg=&tbnid=tNfBTGSWN88nwM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=115&ei=ZEMFSfaKDJyAswKc7rmGDA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddiwali%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Thank u guys




what game did u play first , after getting the HD 4850


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For Benchamarking, play this :-

1. Crysis
2. Crysis Warhead
3. Far Cry 2
4. Call of Jaurez
5. Race Driver GRID

CoD4 isnt actually a benchmarking game coz its not too heavy on ur system. Runs at 68FPS avg on max with no AA @1440x900 on my 8800GT.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So I am all set for hd 4850, (have a mobo - INTEL D945GCNL).
Which brand would be the cheapest for *4850 1gb* sapphire....?????
And how much will it cost in Nehru Place coz the prices are pretty down to earth.....
Thanx


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think XpertVision or Zotac will be the cheapest.

But don't fall for price. Check what kind of memory it has and memory bandwidth etc.

I would say, go for Palit or Sapphire.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CRYSIS play lit bit but now beast enter in my system so play hard i hope no crysis this time for graphics


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> I think XpertVision or Zotac will be the cheapest.
> 
> But don't fall for price. Check what kind of memory it has and memory bandwidth etc.
> 
> I would say, go for Palit or Sapphire.



So how much will Palit hd 4850 I gb Sonic would cost in Nehru place. Which PSU should I go for and how much will it cost. Pls tell the cost that is in Nehru Place.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Approx. 12-13k.

Get a CM EP 500W PSU


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> CRYSIS play lit bit but now beast enter in my system so play hard i hope no crysis this time for graphics



Hey Nightmare how much did ur 4850 cost & from where did u buy ... did u also purchase a PSU....?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@10450 with tax without tax 9800 got from Bangalore no PSU purchase


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys bot a new rig...
Proccy :E7200
GPU    alit HD4850 
Mobo  : gigabyte 
PSU    : CM 600 watts 
Cabby : Zebronics bijli
HDD    :  Seagate 640 GB 32mb buffer
Ram   : 3gb 800 mhz (2+1)

i got the 8.7 drivers for the 4850 in the cd and i want to upgrade to the latest drivers. can i directly install the 8.10 drivers or should i install 8.8 then 8.9 and then 8.10???


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jack Carvar said:


> For Benchamarking, play this :-
> 
> 1. Crysis
> 2. Crysis Warhead
> ...



Call of Juarez is a game for benchmarking?? I don't think so. It doesn't require a high end gfx card to play with all the eye candy. It works fine even on the 66xx series from Nvidia.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My list of games for benchmarking:

1) Far Cry 2
2) F.E.A.R
3) Call of Duty 4
4) GRID
5) Oblivion 4
6) Crysis


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Call of Juarez is a game for benchmarking?? I don't think so. It doesn't require a high end gfx card to play with all the eye candy. It works fine even on the 66xx series from Nvidia.



umm.... actually its a DX10 game and when u enable DX10, it is very taxing 

and ya, add Oblivion to the list. Very intensive game.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Thank u guys




what is ur motherboard price ???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when i purchased motherboard is   15000 and processor 16000


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> So I am all set for hd 4850, (have a mobo - INTEL D945GCNL).
> Which brand would be the cheapest for *4850 1gb* sapphire....?????
> And how much will it cost in Nehru Place coz the prices are pretty down to earth.....
> Thanx




What's ur monitor resolution?

If less than 1920x1200, paying extra 2-3k for the 1GB variant will be a complete waste!


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey ppl wazz d diffrence btwyn a 9500gt n a 8600gt?which is beter from zotac.i wanna buy 1


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 9500GT was meant to replace the 8500GT, although it performs better than the 8600GT. But seriously, instead of the 9500GT, you should buy a 4670 or spend some more and get a 9600GT.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Ture. Buy a Palit HD4670


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yah.....guys yesterday I bought Palit HD4670...its performance really really very good.........but I have a complain abt it.....its comes with just the card & the driver-cd just...not dvi-vga converter,no cable...though its have a HDMI o/p but  dont have a HDMI cable........


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX generally provides the best bundle.


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> XFX generally provides the best bundle.


EVGA also provides a lot, in my case EVGA gave 2 DVI-VGA adapter, 2 Molex-PCIe connector, Driver CD containing latest Drivers(non-WHQL) and EVGA "Precision" Overclocking tool, it also came with unregistered version of FRAPS.
Not to mention TV out ports, it didn't came with a HDMI adaptor though, in US they provide only 1 DVI-VGA adaptor and 1 HDMI adapter.

XFX provides a cool "Do Not Disturb" sign though, wish I had one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I have one . Its kool !! 

I says "I am gaming, do not disturb". lol!

@beta testing
Yus, XFX does provide a good bundle but it dosent make ATI cards . And BTW, ASUS provides best bundles IMO. All cards come with connectors, driver CDs, a cool CD case and a mouse pad. High-end cards are bundled with games too!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

actual gaming mouspad??? like steelseries type??? or 1 of those 20 buks pad ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one with ASUS written on it


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I m thinking of buying a new mobo,proccy,cabinet,RAM(coz u know frm my siggy )

so, tell me hows the AMD Phemon X4 + Gigabyte 780G mobo + 3GB Transcend RAM
will it be ok for me as normal gamer...

also..will the HD4XXX series Gcards r compatible with it 4 hybrid crossfire...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In ATI the Sapphire,Gecube and Powercolour these brand provide full bundles of stuff bcoz i purchased all product of these company but the u purchased palit brand or go for sonic version 1 critical thing is missing in package cross fire bridge


----------



## girish_b (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm  facing a dilemma - between Palit Hd 4850 and Palit Hd 4870 Sonic. I was all set to take the 4850 card, but - When I read Digit this month, the Palit 4870 is stuck in my mind as well. 

Palit hd 4870 will look cool in my transparent sidepanel cabinet, but at the same time, the 4850 dosen't look that much of a beauty (even though it's pretty much neck to neck with the 4870 in case of performance)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



girish_b said:


> I'm  facing a dilemma - between Palit Hd 4850 and Palit Hd 4870 Sonic. I was all set to take the 4850 card, but - When I read Digit this month, the Palit 4870 is stuck in my mind as well.
> 
> Palit hd 4870 will look cool in my transparent sidepanel cabinet, but at the same time, the 4850 dosen't look that much of a beauty (even though it's pretty much neck to neck with the 4870 in case of performance)



Neck to neck in performance ? Are you nuts ? HD4870 is around 40-50% faster than HD4850 in any game. Go read some reputed sites' reviews. And if you have the cash, go for Palit HD4870 SONIC eyes closed. Best high end VFM card right now.


----------



## girish_b (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Neck to neck in performance ? Are you nuts ? HD4870 is around 40-50% faster than HD4850 in any game. Go read some reputed sites' reviews. And if you have the cash, go for Palit HD4870 SONIC eyes closed. Best high end VFM card right now.



Based on the tests, the average fps ratings were quite similar.. (From Digit's test in this month's Diwali edition)
I think the vendor has already ordered the 4850, If not I will definitely go for the 4870..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok fine



KaranTh85 said:


> I m thinking of buying a new mobo,proccy,cabinet,RAM(coz u know frm my siggy )
> 
> so, tell me hows the AMD Phemon X4 + Gigabyte 780G mobo + 3GB Transcend RAM
> will it be ok for me as normal gamer...
> ...



How about E7200+XFX 630i+2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM+Palit HD4670 ? Will be better than the above and humanly priced too!

E7200 --> 5.4k
XFX 630i --> 3.4k
2GB RAM --> 1.8k
Palit HD4670 --> 5.6k

Will give u amazing gaming (considering a budget rig).


----------



## girish_b (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So what should I go for? palit 4850 or 4870?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4870 obviously


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4870 with 1GB


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^If he's going to game <1680x1050 res. than 1GB of frame buffer is useless IMO.... but I can be wrong .


----------



## girish_b (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1 gb is gonna be a lot useful when playing games in ultra high resolutions. I'm not much of a gamer, So I think I won't need it.

Anyway I'll go for a 4870. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ok fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
well ur config looks cool but what if i add HD4850 with my above config...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Still C2Ds beat the hell out of X4s in gaming.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Still C2Ds beat the hell out of X4s in gaming.


 
True..but C2D E7200 & the 630i mobo is not future..proof...
also 780G is way better than 630i if im not wrong...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Ya it is. And nothing is future proof. With Nehalem on the doorstep, all these current proccys will be phased out. Right now, C2Ds are definitely more VFM. Its upto you then...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@karan 
you should mention your budget to make it easier to decide wats best for you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Bassam: Budget is 20k w/o Gcard...also i consider multithreading...& future proof...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^If he's going to game <1680x1050 res. than 1GB of frame buffer is useless IMO.... but I can be wrong .



4870 needs 1GB RAM to perform free if saw the the benchmark of 4870 512MB and 4870 1Gb there is huge difference.512 is not sufficient for 4870.  


girish_b said:


> 1 gb is gonna be a lot useful when playing games in ultra high resolutions. I'm not much of a gamer, So I think I won't need it.
> 
> Anyway I'll go for a 4870.
> 
> Thanks!!



if u purchased 4870 !GB its future proof other wise no problem with 512MB both r value for money


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well guys couldn't buy 4850 Due family probs -are mad wasting 10000 on this ........ bla bla.-
So thinking to buy any thing between 6000-6500 pls suggest some graphics cards for playing new games like NFS Undercover, CRYSIS Warhead.........


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, at that budget, the best card that you can get is the 9600GT. Preferably an per-overclocked one. Zotac AMP! edition or the Palit Sonic edition. Both are great VFM. Though if you really want to enjoy the beauty of the newer games, you should some how manage to get atleast a Palit Sonic 4850.
9600GT AMP/SSC/Sonic are great cards that will run anything that comes out this year or atleast till half of next year. But you cannot max out most of the current games on it. You have to play either at a lower resolution or lower detailing.
Though if you can SLI it later, it does perform near or may surpass the HD4870 in some games. That is considering you have an SLI board.
If you have a crossfire board, definitely beg with your family to get the sonic 4850. A crossfire of them will give some outrageous performance enough to last you over an year in pretty good detailing in good resolutions. 
If you have just one slot, i would say try and get the Palit Sonic HD4850. Its around 9.5K (i guess). If your family persists, IMO get the 9600GT AMP!/sonic. 

Guys,

Am trying to get a good gaming PC (with tight budget). Please help me out with a configuration. I was waiting for the pujas to get the PC, but as you all know the market crashed and the prices went up. Am planning to get the PC on the Children's Day weekend (nothing special for the occasion , will be returning to Kolkata that time).
I need your opinion as to if it is fine to get the PC at this time? or should i wait more? 
Market really is not showing any signs of getting up. Am a big fan on NFS and want to be ready when Undercover comes out. 

Thinking of:

Proccy: E8400/E8500
Mobo: MSI P45 Zilent/Asus P5Q Pro
RAM: (2X1GB) corsair dual channel ram 800 Mhz
HDD: 500GB Seagate/WD with 32 Mb cache
PSU: dont want to spend a fortune on it but need a good one. Please suggest
Cabby: Zebronics Bijli (anything else good but cheap?) need one with good air flow
GCard: 512 MB HD4850 Sonic/HD4870 Sonic (not decided)
[PS: actually was thinking of HD4850 sonic, but it requires an 8pin PCIe connector, for which i require a costly PSU. but for HD4870 sonic, i need 2 6 pin PCIe connectors, which i can get from a PSU at a cheaper price and higher power. So in a stiff]
Mon: 19" with good contrast ratio and low response time, but not very costly. Was thinking Samsung McKinley mons, but quite confused there too.
All this plus a DVD writer.. Asus may be.

Please send recomendations to optimize my selection. Also if i should buy on 14th Nov or should wait even more?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mike84 said:


> Well, at that budget, the best card that you can get is the 9600GT. Preferably an per-overclocked one. Zotac AMP! edition or the Palit Sonic edition. Both are great VFM. Though if you really want to enjoy the beauty of the newer games, you should some how manage to get atleast a Palit Sonic 4850.
> 9600GT AMP/SSC/Sonic are great cards that will run anything that comes out this year or atleast till half of next year. But you cannot max out most of the current games on it. You have to play either at a lower resolution or lower detailing.
> Though if you can SLI it later, it does perform near or may surpass the HD4870 in some games. That is considering you have an SLI board.
> If you have a crossfire board, definitely beg with your family to get the sonic 4850. A crossfire of them will give some outrageous performance enough to last you over an year in pretty good detailing in good resolutions.
> ...



E8400
ASUS P5Q Pro
2x2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
Palit HD4870 1GB SONIC
Corsair HX520W PSU
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
CM Elite 330 Cabby
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD Monitor
LG H55n DVD-RW
Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop (kbd/mouse)
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks... thats one solid system.
Actually was thinking of lowering the budget. I mean i am allowed to use 50-55K max(that should be including tax).
The 1 GB version with CM cabby and corsair PSU(which actually i needed it for HD4850 sonic) puts it beyond that at present. I already have a pretty good keyboard and mice pair(non-gaming but served me well in many games  ). So wont go for that. I have a sony headphone (a good one), so wont require speakers(as of now).
Any idea how to optimize the selection within 50-55K? Cant go beyond


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mike84 said:


> Thanks... thats one solid system.
> Actually was thinking of lowering the budget. I mean i am allowed to use 50-55K max(that should be including tax).
> The 1 GB version with CM cabby and corsair PSU(which actually i needed it for HD4850 sonic) puts it beyond that at present. I already have a pretty good keyboard and mice pair(non-gaming but served me well in many games  ). So wont go for that. I have a sony headphone (a good one), so wont require speakers(as of now).
> Any idea how to optimize the selection within 50-55K? Cant go beyond



E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850 SONIC
Cosair HX520W
CM Elite 330 cabinet
Dell E198WFP 19" LCD


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well my config is in my siggy, do you think I would have got the same performance as I'm getting now at much lower price. Price list when I bought was:


Processor- E8400 - 7,850
Mobo- ASUS P5QC -10,000
GPU- MSI R4850 - 10,200
RAM- Patriot 2x2GB 800MHz DDR2 - 3,500
HDD - WD 640 AACS- 3,600
Cabinet- CM690 - 3,800
PSU- Corsair TX750 - 7,500
UPS- APC 1KVA Smart Series - 12,500
Just wanted to know if had down sized it a bit then could've saved money for a a display or not?


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So Mike84 I would not be able to play new games at high resolution with 9600GT then its a waste. So probably I am gona wait a little for 4850. Well which brand would be the cheapest for 1GB 4850. Any Benefits of 1GB????????
Thanks for da suggestion.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Not much benefit as of now. Cheapest should be XpretVision or Zotac or Palit. Sapphire is the best in terms of quality. You can go for MSI or ASUS if you are ready to pay more.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i need some help.. i want to update my lappy's gpu driver but i m not getting the appropriate one in the websites. its nvidia 8400M GS. searched many sites even nvidia's but coudn't find any.. can u please tell where can i get it... thanks...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well, u won't too. Download the latest forceware, get Mobility Modder, use it on the latest Driver files, and then install them. That's it!


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Vaibhav, 
What is the exact resolution that you would be playing your games in? If it is like 1280X1024 or less a 9600GT sonic is quite enough for ~30+ fps.
HD4850 1 GB has a small performance gain over the 512 MB version. The card has better design(architecture) making much it cooler than the referrance 512MB version. Also, if you can get one with a non-referance cooler, it shows a very high overclockability which was uncommon for the ATI cards. The higher frame buffer though comes into playonly  where huge amounts of texture and all are loaded at the same time(games like Crysis and Far Cry). For the rest, without overclocking, i would prefer the 512MB HD4850 sonic or toxic editions over the stock 1GB version.



KPower Mania said:


> E8400
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz
> WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
> ...



@ Kpower

Thanks, but i do want a crossfire mobo. I would certainly want the option for getting GTX280+ performance in near future when the card becomes a lil cheaper and games become more demanding  . First question regarding this. Is the CM Elite 330 cabinet really required? I don't know the price but won't a cheaper zebrnic bijli or shaadi cabinet do good at around 1K?I mean they seem to have good airflow with front and back fans(with blue led too  ). Second question, with 32 bit operating systems recognizing only upto 3GB of ram, will it better to get the 2X2GB Transcend sticks or the 2X1GB corsair dual channel paired ram sticks. I mean which one will perform better?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I have Zebronics Geforce cabinet with 400W PSU and I changed the PSU thrice in 2years.

The connectors fail a lot. Get CoolerMaster cabinet and SMPS.

RAM: Go for Kingston atleast. RAM is not just about speed and price. A good RAM will have lower access times and tighter timings, stability on overclock, longer life. I would suggest Kingston for value and OCZ/Corsair for performance.

P45Neo-F is not a crossfire mobo. It has terrific VFM. 

you want to buy GTX280 in the future?? Get other components that can support it. having such a powerful card combined with value hardware does not make any sense at all. Believe me, you will be looking at better hardware to get more out of GTX280 if you get cheap hardware now.



Ei8t said:


> hey guys i need some help.. i want to update my lappy's gpu driver but i m not getting the appropriate one in the websites. its nvidia 8400M GS. searched many sites even nvidia's but coudn't find any.. can u please tell where can i get it... thanks...



What is the model number of your laptop?


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm thanks for the advice man. I would go got CM cabinet, but i think the corsair PSU would better suite me as thats the cheapest with a dedicated 8pin pcie connector. Any idea if a 6 pin pcie can do the job for the 8pin power socket on palit sonic HD4850 properly?

Well u misunderstood me. I wanted a crossfire mobo so that i could get another sonic 4850 later so that i can get GTX280+(more than GTX 280 ) performance. I am getting P45 crossfire chipset man, why would i be wasting money over a GTX 280 when i can get similar performance with a pair of sonic 4850's  And yes, when i do go for crossfire, i would upgrade the psu too.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For crossfire, you can get MSI P45 Neo2.

I think you can fit Corsair PSU in CM cabinet. 

You won't get a 100% increase in performance if you add a second HD4850. If you want more over a long period of time, get HD4870.


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I know i won't get a 100% performance gain. I saw somewhere that one would be getting around 60-70% gain on average on a 8X-8X crossfire config. and a 85-90% on average performance gain on a 16X-16X config. I dont think GTX 280 would be able to beat even the former crossfire(P45 config) in many games. I would love to get the palit sonic 4870, but am tight on budget man. If i get that, i need to sacrifice on the cabby and psu.
BTW... you said that u had problems with zebronics PSU. What if i put corsair PSU in a Zebronics cabby? Sorry, I seriously am a little dumb on the cabinet info part, as i dont quite know the difference between the coolermaster one and any other one with same number of fans. Is it the hardness of body? design? material? ???  How can one be just 1000 and another be 3000?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the max that you will save by putting corsair PSU in zeb cabinet is 500 bucks. 

The main advantage with Cooler Master Elite 330 is Tool-Free mechanical design for quick assembly and maintenance. I do have headache with zebronic's slot openings for PCI cards. Not so good and HDD bay is not good too. really bad screw layout. It will be lot better for Cooler Master.

On top of that the body is rugged and good on looks, you get 120mm fans in the front and rear

*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=30

Click on gallery and you will find the layout of the cabinet.

for GPU, go for HD4850 for now. If needed you can get a second card.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ I have Zebronics Geforce cabinet with 400W PSU and I changed the PSU thrice in 2years.
> 
> The connectors fail a lot. Get CoolerMaster cabinet and SMPS.
> 
> ...



And on top of that, GTX280 is nvr gonna get too much cheaper

It's already 28k, from 44k!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
seems ATi is currently the right way to Go.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ejaktly!


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for the info. Check out the bijli cabby from this page 
*www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp
Looks wise frankly i am attracted towards the 120 mm blue led fan in front, and its meshed like the Elite 330. bijli has 2 side fans and none at the back while the CM cabby has another 120mm fan at the back but no side fans.
But if you say it has those internal problems, i agree, the 500-600 price premium is more than justified for the CM cabby. I would certainly go for the CM one.
Thanks 

Yeah i would go for the palit sonic 4850. pretty much the best VFM variation of the card. any idea if i need the corsair 520W psu for the 8 pin pcie requirement? or is there any other alternative that i take through a CM route in same or lower price? btw whats the price anyways? 

Well that decides my full system more or less. Just my most baci question left. Is the time of mid Nov OK for buying a system or should i wait for the market to calm down? Dec will see Denebs and Nehalms with X58s but the coreespnding price drop of other items would reach india well into next yr may be end jan or feb. I certainly cant wait that long. What you think?


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys.. i purchased a hd4850 sunday but the driver i got in the cd was 8.512.00 and i want to update it. now can u tell me is it ok if i install the 8.10 drivers directly or shud i install the next 8.6 and subsequent drivers and proceed to 8.10?? thanks..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude 8.11 Beta is out, Fcuk 8.10! Moreover these 8.11 is said to improve FPS by 10% in games like Farcry2, Clear Sky and also fixes the screen blacking out problem in BiA-HH's Black Friday level.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. I do prefer CM cabinet.

Palit HD4850 Power Supply Unit Requirement:
450 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI-Express® power connectors recommended (550 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX® technology in dual mode)

CM 600W SMPS RP-600-PCAP comes with two PCI-E 6 Pin connectors.

Corsair 520W SMPS HX520W comes with PCI-E 6+2 pin connectors. 

But for HD4850 Sonic, 500 Watt or greater power supply with 150W 8-pin PCI-Express® power connectors recommended 

This means that if you want to buy Sonic edition, you need Corsair PSU.

Sonic edition is factory overclocked edition with a bigger and better  cooler.

Palit says:

_Radeon™ HD 4850 Sonic comes with Palit's innovative cooling system with two-ball bearing PWM fan, heat-pipes, and superior copper base to ensure high performance, trustworthy thermal effect. The 3-Phase PWM power circuit on Palit HD 4850 Sonic provides a more sufficient and stable energy distribution system and this power circuit further combines the 8-pin power connector whichis able tosupports up to 150W sufficient power therefore allows a ultimate overclocking potential with stability._

Corsair PSU's are little bit costly when compared to CM. 520W should cost around 5k.

You can also chec Antec EA650 650W which costs less than 5k. has One (6+2) PCI-E connector 

Make sure that if you get a PSU with top fan, you get cabinet that goes with it.



Ei8t said:


> hi guys.. i purchased a hd4850 sunday but the driver i got in the cd was 8.512.00 and i want to update it. now can u tell me is it ok if i install the 8.10 drivers directly or shud i install the next 8.6 and subsequent drivers and proceed to 8.10?? thanks..



Go ahead and install 8.10


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for ur quick reply desibond... i m downloading the display drivers.. is it necessary to download the catalyst control center fot this driver?? thanks..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. better download catalyst control center too as it is necessary to tweak and change settings of your GPU.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey sorry buddy i forgot to ask one thing shud i install the new driver directly or shud i uninstall the old one?? thanks..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can do upgrade. no need to uninstall and install.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am going to say someyhing.....that a guy who bought a graphics card with cost 20k or above..is it make a future proof? becoz now-a-days after 2 or less than 2 year every high end card also became worthless...then what...he have to buy a new one..then what abt the previous one which he bought abt 20k...he have to sell it..& will get very less money...so If A card can't play upto 3 or more years,then what is def of future-proof..

exm=now a 6800xt card can't play crysis just in high mode...but it was a high-end card just before 2 years(as my friend has a 6800xt card)...........


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. a GPU cannot last for two year unless the card is like GTX280 or HD4870x2. 

That is why a gaming console is receommended for those who doesn't want to change gaming h/w for years. life of a gaming console is around 5 years.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But cards can stick around if know how to properly use 'em. Look at 8800GT, its like a Muscle car, its old but still kickin'


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^It still plays games at max settings (except the Crysis and Warhead sh1t).... ANY game !! Even FC2 on Very High @1440x900 .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how old is this card?  1yr?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Around 1.3yrs


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, 8800GT ruled in it's golden era, a few months ago.

Forget that, courtesy HD4850


----------



## tanvir (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys !
i brought Far Cry2 this weekend....when the game starts there is a popup window saying "Your video card drivers are too old. Please update them". 
i have checked the nvidia website and had even googled it but couldn't find anything.......i have NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS.
please help me......


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanvir said:


> hi guys !
> i brought Far Cry2 this weekend....when the game starts there is a popup window saying "Your video card drivers are too old. Please update them".
> i have checked the nvidia website and had even googled it but couldn't find anything.......i have NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS.
> please help me......



I dunno if Mobile and Desktop grafix are different but still, here's a link to the latest :-

*www.gamershell.com/news_63134.html


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Get 178.24 version of nvidia drivers. That should fix the problem.
 for vista: *www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_178.24_whql.html

size: 85MB


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^180.43 are latest which are specially designed to give a 30% boost in FC2.


----------



## iyuvabharat (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a intel DG965RY with psu 25amps and 12v of 450 watts (standard atx)
my budget is 6000 rupees not including psu , i have dual core processor with 2gb ram
and iam strict about my budget not an inch more, iam tight here


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iyuvabharat said:


> i have a intel DG965RY with psu 25amps and 12v of 450 watts (standard atx)
> my budget is 6000 rupees not including psu , i have dual core processor with 2gb ram
> and iam strict about my budget not an inch more, iam tight here



Palit HD4670

And ya, you MIGHT need a new PSU. Look at CoolerMaster EP 500W for that.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^180.43 are latest which are specially designed to give a 30% boost in FC2.



ah okay. I was able to find only the beta drivers.


----------



## tanvir (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey boss.........i tried downloading the file from gamershell.com but that didn't work
an error popped-up...it says"The NVIDIA setup program couldn't locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit"
what do i do now????


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanvir said:


> hey boss.........i tried downloading the file from gamershell.com but that didn't work
> an error popped-up...it says"The NVIDIA setup program couldn't locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit"
> what do i do now????



That means Lappy drivers are diferent than Desktops. Download the link that desiibond gave. His solutions always work !!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Try to use the nvidia auto driver search on their website


----------



## tanvir (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

earlier i have tried the desibond link but that one's not for laptop....if u go n check  on products supported then u won't get 8400'M' GS and when i try installing that it gives me the same error


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^
did you try searching in the laptop brand website ?

which is your brand ? Dell ? HP?

_


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Found this for dell : *www.drivershq.com/Drivers/VistaDevices/DELL-Video-nVidia-GeForce-8400M-DRIVER/7806/Drivers.aspx

and this for HP: *www.drivershq.com/Drivers/VistaDev...400M-8600M-GS-Video-Driver/15109/Drivers.aspx


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iyuvabharat said:


> i have a intel DG965RY with psu 25amps and 12v of 450 watts (standard atx)
> my budget is 6000 rupees not including psu , i have dual core processor with 2gb ram
> and iam strict about my budget not an inch more, iam tight here



I also have Intel DG965RY,Pentium-D(2.8Ghz),2GB 667Mhz...& just 3 days ago i replaced my old Asus-7300LE card with a Pailt-HD4670 card...& I am very very much happy with its performance.....i also suggest u to take this card...very good performance in Far Cry-2,Crysis etc..also normally its core temp is 35C when Playing just 50C....very cool budget gaming card...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup.... Palit HD4670 is a good card indeed.


----------



## ayush002 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any1 tell me the fps of 4670 @ 1440*900 in far cry2 nd warhead


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> can any1 tell me the fps of 4670 @ 1440*900 in far cry2 nd warhead


Haven't played Far Cry 2 but from the reviews I can say it should run well.

Warhead should give you some REAL trouble, just finished playing it twice. Try running everything at Medium or some settings @ gamer and some @ medium with AA off.

And I remind you that Warhead has some real issues with ATI cards, seems they do horrible in this game. The game itself is buggy, in some parts of the Ice levels there was slow down with my config even @ 1024x768, which was caused by memory leaks, if you see any sudden excessive slow downs just save and restart the game to get rid of memory leaks.

You need to keep tweaking the settings to get good FPS, and expect about 20-40% less FPS in ICE levels than in jungle levels.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4850 all the way..........


----------



## tanvir (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys 
i visited the *www.drivershq.com/Drivers/VistaDev...400M-8600M-GS-Video-Driver/15109/Drivers.aspx 
and there i was asked to download  driver detective....when i had installed that software it asked me for registration and the product key....is it a freeware or i need to pay them something.....
________________________________________

by the way my laptop's config.....is
hp dv6516tx 1.5 core2duo, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB hard disk, NVIDIA 8400M GS 128 MB dedicated......


----------



## rahuljin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey, i get the money now, 12k(+1 max). so now i want to buy palit 4850 -----

512mb, sonic, 1gb. which one and please also tell the price ?? (will buy it from nehru place, delhi)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> hey, i get the money now, 12k(+1 max). so now i want to buy palit 4850 -----
> 
> 512mb, sonic, 1gb. which one and please also tell the price ?? (will buy it from nehru place, delhi)



Palit HD4850 SONIC 512MB for 9.7k 8)


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> Palit HD4850 SONIC 512MB for 9.7k 8)


His max budget is 13k, shouldn't the Palit HD4850 1GB Sonic fit? It has 1GB memory which should increase FPS in high resolutions with AA turned on.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can you get Palit 1Gb sonic inside 12k. I think you can


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But if he's going to game <1440x900 then it will be useless so better off saving money and buying something else. If he's going above 1440x900 then definitely 1GB.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

True. in that case, you better stick to the cheapest Palit/sapphire 4850 you can get and save 3k


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> But if he's going to game <1440x900 then it will be useless so better off saving money and buying something else. If he's going above 1440x900 then definitely 1GB.


That's why I said "Hi-Resolution" in my post, and also mentioned AA, try running Crysis/Warhead @ 1440x900, with all settings @ Max/Enthusiast and 8x AA.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Why do you want to kill graphics card?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

LOL


----------



## rahuljin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so i think i will go with 1gb card because i am soon going to upgrade my pc (in 2-3 months) and will buy atleast dell 22" lcd.
tomorrow i will call SMC International in nehru place if they have card or not.

thanks guys


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ayush002 said:


> can any1 tell me the fps of 4670 @ 1440*900 in far cry2 nd warhead


 
probably between 53 and 43fps for farcry 2 (also depends on sys config  )

*www.guru3d.com/article/far-cry-2-pc-vga-graphics-performance-review/5

also see *www.guru3d.com/category/vga_charts/ Crysis is there but not Crysis Warhead

_


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ rahuljin ... hey listen ... tomorrw is sunday ...nehruplace will be closed ... so u have to go on monday .... and how r u planning to go there ...coz may be i also have to go to nehruplace on monday .... together may be we can get some discount ... i have to buy a Home RIG ..20k sumthing ...


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Haven't played Far Cry 2 but from the reviews I can say it should run well.
> 
> Warhead should give you some REAL trouble, just finished playing it twice. Try running everything at Medium or some settings @ gamer and some @ medium with AA off.
> 
> ...



But I played crysis-warhead & farcry 2 smoothly on my Palit-HD4670...on 1024*768 with all settings HIGH....not very or ultra high........


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> so i think i will go with 1gb card because i am soon going to upgrade my pc (in 2-3 months) and will buy atleast dell 22" lcd.
> tomorrow i will call SMC International in nehru place if they have card or not.
> 
> thanks guys


Definitly 1GB then.



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> But I played crysis-warhead & farcry 2 smoothly on my Palit-HD4670...on 1024*768 with all settings HIGH....not very or ultra high........


I played Warhead @ 1024x768 with my old CRT;

All settings @ Enthusiast

AA @ 16XQ


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why not friend ?........u have 9800gtx...it's obviously better than HD4670..........


----------



## rahuljin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my config is this -----

p4 3ghz
intel 925v2 mobo
xfx 6800gt 256mb
2 gb ddr2 533mhz ram
dvd writer
750gb HDD
Glacial Star GS-500A PSU

is any good for me to go for the card ?? beacuse i am not going to upgrade atleast 2-3 months.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ur existing card was a great one during its time.. its roughly equivalent to 8600GT. . the best upgrade you could get is a radeon 4850 or 4670 . ur proccy is not fast enough to use the new g-card. .better to upgrade everything after 3 months.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I dont think his mobo has a PCIe x16 slot or does it have ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahuljin said:


> my config is this -----
> 
> p4 3ghz
> intel 925v2 mobo
> ...




Best is to upgrade after 3-4 months fullto...save up till then.


----------



## rahuljin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^I dont think his mobo has a PCIe x16 slot or does it have ?



yaa....i have a pcie x16 slot.

i have this mobo ----
*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d925xecv2/sb/CS-015904.htm


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Ok kool. But stick with comp@ddict's solution as a new card will be serious bottleneck.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much do you get hd 4670 for?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5.5k
ANd HD4650 with DDR2 for 5k or even 4.8k AFAIK

But the HD4670 performs almost like zero better than HD4650


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The best will be Palit HD4670 SUPER for Rs. 5750/-


----------



## iyuvabharat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it seems 8800gt is only 6k-8k


----------



## imgame2 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iyuvabharat said:


> it seems 8800gt is only 6k-8k



where are u getting that price for ?


----------



## iyuvabharat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

www.india.com


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ my place one vendor told me ( actually he showed me the box ) the price of xfx 8800gt zalman edition  Rs. 9000 two months ago.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If its <8k than its a must buy. Leave alone all HD46xx's and 9600GT's, 8800GT is the way to go !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

<= 8k, then 88gt...
Otherwise 4850 for just 1.7k high....


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya man go for palit 4850 i got it for 9k... forget 8800.. its awesome only 55-60 degrees while games... palit's cooling is good... if u can afford u can go for the sonic edition.. it has some extra cooling features...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Arrey his budget was 5-6k in gfx card, now we are at 9k?


----------



## stitched (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i bought zotac geforce 9600 gt 512mb gddr3 for Rs6500
i have a p4, 3.4ghz processor,intel 945gc mother board,  2gb ddr2 ram..with 400w (220 W max) smps i havent installed the graphics card yet...
should i but a new smps ...the shop keeper said if u have extra money buy a new smps otherwise the smps i have should be fine and also this is first time i have bought a graphics card, any tips for a newbie 
thanks for reading


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



stitched said:


> i bought zotac geforce 9600 gt 512mb gddr3 for Rs6500
> i have a p4, 3.4ghz processor,intel 945gc mother board, 2gb ddr2 ram..with 400w (220 W max) smps i havent installed the graphics card yet...
> should i but a new smps ...the shop keeper said if u have extra money buy a new smps otherwise the smps i have should be fine and also this is first time i have bought a graphics card, any tips for a newbie
> thanks for reading


 
u need 2 buy a new PSU for the Gcard...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Whats ur SMPS brand.... BTW 400W SMPS is not enough to run a 9600GT card... Yes, even for my 7600GS i use a 450W SMPS... So i advice you to get a CoolerMaster 500W SMPS(around 2.3k), or a PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS(around 1.8k).... If u r in real shoe string budget get a Zebronics 500W SATA II SMPS which costs less than the above mentioned....


----------



## stitched (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Whats ur SMPS brand.... BTW 400W SMPS is not enough to run a 9600GT card... Yes, even for my 7600GS i use a 450W SMPS... So i advice you to get a CoolerMaster 500W SMPS(around 2.3k), or a PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS(around 1.8k).... If u r in real shoe string budget get a Zebronics 500W SATA II SMPS which costs less than the above mentioned....



i have a zebronix smps right now...ok i will try and get some money for a new smps thanks for the fast replys @ rajkumar,karanTH85


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Zebronics 400W....!! Not sufficient... Thats good idea to get a new PSU.... I suggest u to get the PowerSafe Silver 500W PSU..... if u afford 1.8k to buy a PSU, Otherwise a Zebronics 500W SATA II is ur choice....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



stitched said:


> i bought zotac geforce 9600 gt 512mb gddr3 for Rs6500
> i have a p4, 3.4ghz processor,intel 945gc mother board,  2gb ddr2 ram..with 400w (220 W max) smps i havent installed the graphics card yet...
> should i but a new smps ...the shop keeper said if u have extra money buy a new smps otherwise the smps i have should be fine and also this is first time i have bought a graphics card, any tips for a newbie
> thanks for reading



Get Cooler Master 460W @ 2.2k

9600GT runs without any hiccups on that.


----------



## girish_b (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finally I'm set on a Palit HD 4850 Sonic.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dont back off...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gud choice


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Zebronics 400W....!! Not sufficient... Thats good idea to get a new PSU.... I suggest u to get the PowerSafe Silver 500W PSU..... if u afford 1.8k to buy a PSU, Otherwise a Zebronics 500W SATA II is ur choice....



No dude. Kobian PSU's are hell lot better thatn Zebronics PSU's. better get CM or antec or corsair.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Dude, i am using Zebronics 500W PSU for the past few months and never come across with any problems.... That doesnt means Zebronics is at top... This means Zebby is OK for me....I have a C2D E4600,2GB RAM,ASUS Mobo,and a 76000GS card which runs smoother with that PSU....
I also have a spare intex 450W PSU which also handle my rig smooth like butter..
Now what do you gonna say....
I suggest him the Zebby PSU if he is in real shoe string budget and i also prefer some other brands accord to their prices....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I have Zebby Geforce cabinet. And it's 400W PSU couldn't drive my 2600XT. And died twice. What would you say about this??

What I am saying is, in terms of stability Mercury makes better PSU's. They have been there for much longer than Zebby.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Dude, u need atleast a 450W PSU to handle ur rig, coz even my 7600GS demand more power as i also use the 400W PSU before. 
I dont want to start any dispute here... According to me Zebby is OK and dont know abt Mercury PSU as i wasn't use it .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I OC'd my 8800GT on VIP 400W PSU before I got CM 500W


----------



## stitched (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok i bought a mercury smps 500w
i installed the graphics card but i dont get the display its blank...how do i check if my mother board (intel 945gc ddr2 is compatiable with zotac 9600gt.ddr3)...after a few trys i tot i might have connected the dc power plug wrong and i sort of inverted the connection,i might have burnt the graphics card, i could smell it for 3-4 seconds...i guess i might have just wasted 7k ...anyways how do i find out if i have spoiled the graphics card..


----------



## rockfella (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Why did u buy this PSU? Get VX450W ! Corsair.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



stitched said:


> ok i bought a mercury smps 500w
> i installed the graphics card but i dont get the display its blank...how do i check if my mother board (intel 945gc ddr2 is compatiable with zotac 9600gt.ddr3)...after a few trys i tot i might have connected the dc power plug wrong and i sort of inverted the connection,i might have burnt the graphics card, i could smell it for 3-4 seconds...i guess i might have just wasted 7k ...anyways how do i find out if i have spoiled the graphics card..




dude u hav to *connect* the *gfx card to monitor*......>!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iyuvabharat said:


> it seems 8800gt is only 6k-8k



Dude if 880GT is for 6000/-  (think so it is better than hd4850)then any idea how much will 8800ultra or 9800Gx2 cost


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> (think so it is better than hd4850)


No its not.
The 9800GX2 is way too expensive. Costs 400$+ afaik.
Correct me if im wrong about 9800gx2


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yA TRUE.


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> No its not.
> The 9800GX2 is way too expensive. Costs 400$+ afaik.
> Correct me if im wrong about 9800gx2


Yeah, but if he's right 8800GT will be lot more VFM than HD4850.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if 8800GT is really retailing for 6k, get two I say. And get a Galaxy 680i SLi board. You will get some good performance.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I dont think the 8800GT SLi can beat the 4850.. Because 8800GT Sli beats the 8800GTX Ultra by small margin in a few tests and 4850 is better than the 8800GTX.. So i guess the 4850 is better.. In any case, 8800GT for 6k is really good..


----------



## spikygv (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT SLI will most likely beat 4850 in SLI supported games. .But buying a SLI board and a super costly psu for just that doesnt make much sense for me.. and p45 chipset is simply better than 750i / 680i in everything other than SLI support.

so +1 for 4850.


----------



## ayush002 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Yeah, but if he's right 8800GT will be lot more VFM than HD4850.



so, for around 6k which is better.. 8800gt or 4670super?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6k ? Definitely 8800GT.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how the hell is 8800GT available for 6k????

That's shocker.

Any location in Bangalore. Will run immediately and grab one as am sure it will outperform my 2600XT


----------



## rameshg (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys,
please tell me price of palit hd4870 1gb sonic dual ????


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rameshg said:


> hey guys,
> please tell me price of palit hd4870 1gb sonic dual ????



PALIT HD 4870 512MB sonic ---> 17500/-

PALIT HD 4870 1gb sonic ---->19300/-

& 1 GB sonic is not much different dude ,,, but comparing to 512mb & 1GB.... 512mb is more than enough and 1 gb will not do any miracle than 512mb kkkkk

8800gt for 6k 

cant even belive it ,,, i need two can any one buy for 6kkkk

????


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much is 4850 compared to 8800gt wrt price to performance ?

any link to prove that 8800gt is really for 6k ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanvir said:


> earlier i have tried the desibond link but that one's not for laptop....if u go n check  on products supported then u won't get 8400'M' GS and when i try installing that it gives me the same error



To install Nvidia & Ati Latest drivers for Laptop Try These Links :

*www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php
*www.driverheaven.net/nvmodtool.php


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT is not for 6k anywhere.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^True.... its around 9-10k .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^True.... its around 9-10k .


Ya..but now...its obsolete as HD4850 & 4870 is there...even 4830 is better than 8800GT


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I can play any game wit that 'obsolete' card on max settings (except Crytek sh1t). Yus, even Fallout 3 on Ultra and FC2 on Very High with some Ultra High and getting very good FPS. 

Please keep your fanboyism to yourself.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> even 4830 is better than 8800GT


Is it so? 
Eventhough the card is obsolete it still performs well in most of the games and it will never let down in games.....


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude I have an I ball case ( Pride black silver special ) recently I had a look on its box it written with SMPS so how to Know whether I have a SMPS and how much it preforms. Can it survive with HD4850.???????


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ If ur PC runs , then u came to know that ur system has SMPS...
Yes w/o SMPS u cant able to switch on ur PC....
BTW the default PSU of iBall wasnt able to run HD4850...
You have to buy a new PSU like CoolerMaster EP500W or Corsair VX450W to make it run....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^I can play any game wit that 'obsolete' card on max settings (except Crytek sh1t).


 
I bet u can't play Dave ..on 8800GT...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get CM EP500W and a Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3

BTW, Vaibahv, if you typed that from your PC, then it definitely has a SMPS .



KaranTh85 said:


> I bet u can't play Dave ..on 8800GT...



May I know why ? You can play it. If you are worried about DOS then you can use an emulator. Thats all, you can play any game on this card. Atleast till now. I plan to upgrade soon though. By next March/April 2009 for my summer vacation .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> May I know why ? You can play it. If you are worried about DOS then you can use an emulator. Thats all, you can play any game on this card.


 
hehe...u r a KID 2 understand my words...(what i actually mean...)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
Ofcourse he is.....


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey any one got a working phone number of any dealer in Nehru Place cauz many numbers on internet through Just dail and stuff do not work. Dealers there throwin off many cheap deals there


----------



## tanvir (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi
i was curious about HDMI so today i went and bought an HDMI cable and a portable audio cable
the HDMI cable works fine i get the display but no sound with / without the portable audio cable attached
the audio cable is a 3.5' male to 2xRCA male...should work?
help!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> *Pentium II 100MHz* | ASUS Rampage Extreme Edition | 8MB DDR3 1333MHz | 2xHD4870 in CrossFire



LOL


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> ^^I dont think the 8800GT SLi can beat the 4850.. Because 8800GT Sli beats the 8800GTX Ultra by small margin in a few tests and 4850 is better than the 8800GTX.. So i guess the 4850 is better.. In any case, 8800GT for 6k is really good..


8800GT SLI provides maddening performance, something you can't even emagine. 8800GT SLI CAN beat HD4850 and come near HD4870, if SLI works properly that is.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> LOL


 
Why? Does the speed looks extreme high... Yeah, i just OC it from 10MHz....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, mine is better ^^


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Lukin at procc, then at the rest of the rig.phew


----------



## stitched (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm i got it working thanks for the reply..i need not have to connect that dc output port to anything it was a dummy..anyways.it took me 2 days and rs100...thankfully  my card is working fine all thou i am sure sumthing is burnt on the inside..


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Most graphic cards have a TV out feature. On the specs, they just write TV-out: Yes OR on palit and xpertvision site, they say "Integrated SD and HD TV Output". 

How exactly is that port? I want to be able to connect my computer's video output to my TV (analog 29" sony wega or 20" onida) which has composite video in and (only for sony) component video in (YCbCr). 

I want to connect it to the TV only to watch movies - use my it as a dvd player kinda thing.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Lukin at procc, then at the rest of the rig.phew



Also look at the RAM dude.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hehe^^


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

WTF!!!

```
Pentium II 100MHz | ASUS Rampage Extreme Edition | 8MB DDR3 1333MHz | 2xHD4870 in CrossFire
```
Shifu! Its awesomeness exceeds mine, lemme kung-pow his hairy @r$e.


----------



## earlyman21 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is 4850x2 better than 4870 ? i mean value 4 money ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup, it performs better than 4870 and its VFM too...


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any idea about the price of 4850X2 in india? Is it out yet here?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Yup, it performs better than 4870 and its VFM too...


Except the numerous Crossfire issues, that is.


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have one doubt.

I have a XFX 7600GS Card which supports DirectX 9.0C, and i am using Windows XP OS. Suppose if i buy a DirectX 10 Card, Say 9600 series Card, will that run in Windowx XP OS. Will it run as DirectX 9 or DirectX 10.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

DirectX10 cards are backward compatible with DX9.

if you put a DX10 card for XP, it will run in dx9  more.

am using HD2600XT directX10 card on my rig with vista, XP and windows 7.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> am using HD2600XT directX10 card on my rig with vista, XP and *windows 7*.


 
Is windows 7 realeased...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

prebeta


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Is it stable ? I mean, I saw some torrents but I dont think its stable enough.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Plasma_Snake said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> ```
> Pentium II 100MHz | ASUS Rampage Extreme Edition | 8MB DDR3 1333MHz | 2xHD4870 in CrossFire
> ...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys...looking for a graphics card for a budget PC ....suggest any for about 4000 RS....I've been recommended the  Nvidia 9600 and the ATI HD4670....suggest ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



izzikio_rage said:


> hey guys...looking for a graphics card for a budget PC ....suggest any for about 4000 RS....I've been recommended the  Nvidia 9600 and the ATI HD4670....suggest ...



lol not for 4k. If u want a card in 4k, look at MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3.... how is the performance? it'll let me play the new games at low settings hopefully?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Sure u can.. and it will...
But for just 1.7k more u get Palit HD4670 which is a stable performer for the price u give...
I dont want u waste 4k in investing such outdated card...Just get HD4670 and play all the games w/o any hiccups at low-mid or even at high(Not in newer games) settings...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah that was the plan ....but my comp dealer says that he has never heard of the card....which is basically code for "its a premium product ...I'm gonna charge a lot for it"  any other suggestions in the same range....I also checked out the sparkle 9500 and ATI HD4500 and of course there is that 9600GT that I've been suggested......suggest?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@izzikio_rage
BTW Where u from..

HD4670 is available in www.itwares.com and the buddy rahul from it wares is user in our forum...I advise u to buy things from there... If u r in Mumbai, no deal in getting this..Juz pick it up directly...Otherwise u have to order online and recieve thru courier pickup...

If u r not interested in online shopping, then try to get Palit or XpertVision 9600GT.. the former one for 6.6k and latter is around 6k....

HD4670>9600GT

Dont ever think to buy 9500GT..Its complete B$ and worthless....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nahi yaar....am from jaipur......i'll check out that site , but no one at home is gonna let me order online..... ....6K is a little too high...any suggestions near 4000?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> the buddy rahul from it wares is user in our forum


 
Really..where is his profile..i didnt know dat...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Why dont u make a search by the username of rahul?
Thats will help u..


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no reply?

When is this HD4850X2 going to be released in India? And any idea about the price???


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mike84 said:


> no reply?
> 
> When is this HD4850X2 going to be released in India? And any idea about the price???




It will be around 20k to 25k ,,, but it takes two months to release in india 

I think PALIT 's HD 4850 X2 will be less compared to other brands


----------



## ashray99923 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello guys i am confused with the selection of graphic card....
my pc config is intel c2d e7200
mobo galaxy mcp73
1 gb kingston ram 667mhz...

plzz suggest me graphic card ...for latest games i am going to play on 19" monitor.
also i am casual gamer....maybe i am going to play games on windows xp means using direct x 9 (not using vista for a while)..also i am tight on budget Rs.5000-6000.
thank you.....reply soon..i am from mumbai.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ 9600GT for around 6.5k
or HD4670 - around 5.8k - a little lower performance than 9600GT.
or Palit 9600GSO - around 6k - more or less equal to hd4670

maybe u can find XpertVision 9600GT for just 6k


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go for 4670  value for money


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Thanks UGPU... 
My frind's buying PC in jan.. i would definitely recommend this for him... And might get that for myself too... will settle for a lesser gpu rite now.. may be cheapest 4670 avaliable


----------



## GAJU (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

tell me how i get best display in nvidiageforce7100gs graphics card?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@GAJU

Its a very ooooooooolder gfx card...BTW if u want to buy this, forgot it...Just get atleast 8600GT..
If u already have it..sell it off and get a new 8600GT....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



GAJU said:


> tell me how i get best display in nvidiageforce7100gs graphics card?



do want any tweaks in GPU


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Could someone answer my post #6964? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=984587&postcount=6964


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which graphics card u r having or going to purchase


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Not sure, but any cheap card which has TV out feature. say for example pov 8400gs.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

all card having TV-out u can connect throw S-video cable which comes with card or DVI-VGA(with dongle)- s-video  port(use converter) or VGA to audio(L+R) video port


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mike84 said:


> ^^ Thanks UGPU...
> My frind's buying PC in jan.. i would definitely recommend this for him... And might get that for myself too... will settle for a lesser gpu rite now.. may be cheapest 4670 avaliable




Jan, u *^*%&% WTF!!!!

Come bak in Jan, by then who knows a host of new mid range cards might be out. Seriously u guys need to get ur timings right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

One of my friend wants to buy a gfx card for now ( for temporary use )
He will upgrade to a better gfx card later. ( ATI 4850X2 )

But at the moment he has only Rs.2500-3000 to spend on gfx card. So he wants
to know which one these card is the best :
( note 8600GT cards are difficult to find @ Rs. 3000 in here - so leave that alone )

MSI RX3450-256MB - DDR2	RX3450	256MB DDR2
MSI RX2400PRO-TD256E DDR2	2400PRO	256MB DDR2
MSI R4350 D 512H DDR2	HD4350	512MB DDR2

Palit	8400GS	256MB DDR2 1825
Palit	8500GT	512MB DDR2 PCI	2700
MSI NX 8400GS TD512 EH	8400GS	512 MB DDR2
MSI N 9400GT MD 512H	9400GT	512 MB DDR2
Palit	9400GT Super	512MB DDR2 - Super

Another friend of mine wants to buy a mobo & cpu combo for Rs. 5500-6000
He wants to do some basic gaming on it. So which combo is best for him :
( also he will not upgrade the proc in the future )

Motherboard based on ATI 690G/V + AMD Atlon X2 5000+
Motherboard based on Nvidia 6150 or 7050 or 7100 + AMD Atlon X2 5000+
Intel G945 or G31 + Intel e2180

Guys how is intel e2180s performance in gaming compared to AMD Atlon X2 5000+
since they are both in same price range


----------



## lywyre (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to know the cheapest available ATI PCI Express gfx card to upgrade my 690G/4200+ config. I now have 1 GB DDR2 RAM.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> One of my friend wants to buy a gfx card for now ( for temporary use )
> He will upgrade to a better gfx card later. ( ATI 4850X2 )
> 
> But at the moment he has only Rs.2500-3000 to spend on gfx card. So he wants
> ...


From the choice u give....Palit 9400GT Super....
I prefer 8600GT from ASUS...VFM



topgear said:


> Another friend of mine wants to buy a mobo & cpu combo for Rs. 5500-6000
> He wants to do some basic gaming on it. So which combo is best for him :
> ( also he will not upgrade the proc in the future )
> 
> ...


Intel G31+E2180...
E2180 is good in gaming compared to 5000+ IMO...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> One of my friend wants to buy a gfx card for now ( for temporary use )
> He will upgrade to a better gfx card later. ( ATI 4850X2 )
> 
> But at the moment he has only Rs.2500-3000 to spend on gfx card. So he wants
> ...



1) Palit 9400GT Super
2) E2180 + ASUS P5K PLVM


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9400GT sucks

GO for nothing less thn 8600GT no matter how hard to find


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I already suggested that, but lets see what he decides...


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 10, 2008)

*7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*

many game freezes in between. and the video pauses but sounds kept running for 2-3 secs. AND sometimes colored lines appear on the screen.. sound pauses. and SYSTEM hangs....... 

this problem is only IN the games..........

7900 gs  gpu temp around
IDLE-50-55 C
LOAD-70-80 c

Q6600 CPU temp
50-75 c

WHAT TO DO........
PLEASE HELP ..........anybody
COme oN.......



**See THE LIGHT of GOODNESS in YOURSELF* noW* ***........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> many game freezes in between. and the video pauses but sounds kept running for 2-3 secs. AND sometimes colored lines appear on the screen.. sound pauses. and SYSTEM hangs.......
> 
> this problem is only IN the games..........
> 
> ...



ROFL at ultra-n00b post....

anyways, I think ur display output port is corrupt, try shiting the monitor cable to the second one (I hope ur card has two outputs at the rear)... this things happened to me too and changing the port helped.

BTW, u got a Q6600 and a card like 7900gs ? Get a HD4850 for a super gaming experience with that powerful CPU of yours....


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



KPower Mania said:


> ROFL at ultra-n00b post....
> 
> anyways, I think ur display output port is corrupt, try shiting the monitor cable to the second one (I hope ur card has two outputs at the rear)... this things happened to me too and changing the port helped.
> 
> BTW, u got a Q6600 and a card like 7900gs ? Get a HD4850 for a super gaming experience with that powerful CPU of yours....



ya! its my first post ........
soon getting 4850x2  (2 gb) from US.....
I have 2 gb ddr 2 667 (kingston)
IS THAT ENOUGH


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup...


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey!is9500gt/9600gt compaitable with asus p5n mx 450w mercury psu?the mobo has a pci xprss 16 1<not 2.0>whats d dffrnce &will th prfrmance drop?
& how many frames will e7200proccy 9500gt 2gig667 ram n vista strtr for crysis<med 1024*768>,brthrs in arms hells highway<med 1024*768> farcry<high 1280 768>


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> many game freezes in between. and the video pauses but sounds kept running for 2-3 secs. AND sometimes colored lines appear on the screen.. sound pauses. and SYSTEM hangs.......
> 
> this problem is only IN the games..........
> 
> ...




i don't think its heat problem if u  think use fans but i think its OS doing format it.games mess this things.which games u r playing


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dipesh8thgrade said:


> hey!is9500gt/9600gt compaitable with asus p5n mx 450w mercury psu?the mobo has a pci xprss 16 1<not 2.0>whats d dffrnce &will th prfrmance drop?
> & how many frames will e7200proccy 9500gt 2gig667 ram n vista strtr for crysis<med 1024*768>,brthrs in arms hells highway<med 1024*768> farcry<high 1280 768>


Its compatible and i thinku need to change ur PSU,but not sure....
coz KPower said that he OCed his 8800GT with a VIP 400W PSU..

The diff b/w PCIe 1.0 v 2.0, is the performance and that too not a far..Just a lil bit...

We're not FRAPS to tell u the exact frames u get in a game...Better try it urself, but Crysis "Medium" @ 1024x768 may give some playable FPS.... and dunno abt BiA:HH and FarCry "High" @ 1024x768 gives above 60+ FPS.... I assure that....

Coz my 7600GS itself gave above 40+ FPS at all Very High


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



NIGHTMARE said:


> i don't think its heat problem if u  think use fans but i think its OS doing format it.games mess this things.which games u r playing



THis happens in most of the big games.. MANY MANY TIMES ,about 80%
I have been suffering from last 3 months.....

PSU-ZEBRONICS 500w platinum PSU
GAMES-----FAR CRY 2,crySIS,NBA 2k9(2K sports)

sometimes even during small or mid size games ..... 



q6600,2gb ddr 2 667,MX 518,SAMsung 18x SATA,ZEBRONICS 500w platinum PSU,17" CRT (1600x1200)


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> THis happens in most of the big games.. MANY MANY TIMES ,about 80%
> I have been suffering from last 3 months.....
> 
> PSU-ZEBRONICS 500w platinum PSU
> ...



buddy i dont what is wrong there , but zebronics psu ???? its a great dropper to beautiful system


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*

@ultimategpu

Dont underestimate Zebronics PSU... They were a better one in low-budget category...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> THis happens in most of the big games.. MANY MANY TIMES ,about 80%
> I have been suffering from last 3 months.....
> 
> PSU-ZEBRONICS 500w platinum PSU
> ...



Did u try switching the display port ?


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



KPower Mania said:


> Did u try switching the display port ?



YA! I CHANGED THE PORT....

CORRECTED THE PROBLEM BY 50% ONLY....

GAMES STILL HANGS

I HAVE ALREADY INSTALLED 3 FANS(RS 3 x 40) IN MY SYSTEM..

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@himanshu_game
Dont use capital letters...Its a bit irritating dude....Be normal and watch how everyone post here...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @himanshu_game
> Dont use capital letters...Its a bit irritating dude....Be normal and watch how everyone post here...


 
Ya..it means shouting in the forum...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> Ya..it means shouting in the forum...



Oh! You already told this for a guy in some thread...Right? 
Look @ his post...He uses this mad smily...Sure, he is very angry....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^hehe


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> YA! I CHANGED THE PORT....
> 
> CORRECTED THE PROBLEM BY 50% ONLY....
> 
> ...



Dude, now its two things.... either your mobo PCIe slot is corrupt or your card has served you well and given up . Try some other card and see if the problem still persists... and if it dosen't, than your card is gone. Get a HD4850x2 ASAP .


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

helllllpppppppp!!!!
urgnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wanna buy a grphc crd 4-5k>>
wazz the diifff btwn pci x16 1/2.0?
any performance drop if i use a 9500gt/9600gt on a p5n mx<pci x16 1> 450wpsu enough when used with a e7200?
8)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dipesh8thgrade said:


> helllllpppppppp!!!!
> urgnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wanna buy a grphc crd 4-5k>>
> wazz the diifff btwn pci x16 1/2.0?
> ...



Your question was answer somewhere previously. And ya, please and I mean, please ease on that dumb smileys. Gosh, they are irritating.

Anyways,if you can increase your budget, you can swing a sweet deal for a Palit HD4670 for around 5.7-5.8k. If you can't, your best bet would be either a 9500GT or an old card like the 8600GT. I think 450W would be enough coz I used to run my 8800GT OC'd with a E4500 OC'd and 2GB RAM before getting my 500W PSU. The performance difference ranges from 5-10% at the most.


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



Psychosocial said:


> Dude, now its two things.... either your mobo PCIe slot is corrupt or your card has served you well and given up . Try some other card and see if the problem still persists... and if it dosen't, than your card is gone. Get a HD4850x2 ASAP .


MY system specs are-
q6600 2.4-2.7 ghz 
abit ip35-e
2 gb ddr 2 667 (kingston)
250 gb hdd(seagate 16 mb buffer)
palit 7900 gs(2 year OLD) 
I have a question?
which graphic card from--
ati 4870 1 GB
ati 4850 512 MB
ati 4830
ati 4850 x2 2 gb

so that there are no bottlenecks in the system...

IS 2 GB raM ENOUGH.......
what about ddr 3? 
want to play games at 1600x1200 at high setting like nfs UC,gta 4,mirror edge,crysis warhead,HAWX,street fighter 4 etc and some nice and funny small games as well..

which power supply to use(from cosair etc)?
can anyone recommand me a good gaming mouse(for normal hands (upto 2K).
MY MX 518 live for 1 YEAR..........

need advice on creative EP-630 ..
how is the sound quality..
PRICE?
what about pairing it with cowon O2......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*

@himanshu_game


> I have a question?
> which graphic card from--
> ati 4870 1 GB
> ati 4850 512 MB
> ...


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

rajkumar_pb
Psychosocial
comp@ddict

Thanks buddy for your suggestions.

The only 8600GT card my friend could find in here is zebronics, Sparkle & palit 8600GT
but hey are ddr2 based - should he go for 8600GT ddr2 based cards.

Guys do you have any links that proves intelg31+2180 is better in gaming than amd 5000+ ?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
don't go for gddr2 graphics cards.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> MY system specs are-
> q6600 2.4-2.7 ghz
> abit ip35-e
> 2 gb ddr 2 667 (kingston)
> ...



4850x2

4GB if u can afford

EP-630 --> Rs.750/-. ..... amazing pair of earphones !!


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @himanshu_game



whats the performance diff. b/w the ddr 2 667 and ddr 2 1066 MHZ
HOW MUCH XTRA FRAMES I WILL GET IN THE GAMES.....
I HAVE 2 GB ddr 2 667......
BUYING 2 GB OF DDR 2 667 is a good choice??????

AND WHAT ABOUT THE ATI RADEON 58XX SERIES....
I THinK IT IS COMING VERY SOON
in 3-4 MONTHS AND THESE CARDS supports DX 11 and will perform .5X - 2.3X depending on the card in 58xx series where X refrers to 4870 1gb version


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
instead of buying 2 GB OF DDR 2 667
get 2 GB OF DDR 2 800 MHz


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> ^^
> instead of buying 2 GB OF DDR 2 667
> get 2 GB OF DDR 2 800 MHz


 
Yup..800MHZ > 667 MHz


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> ^^
> instead of buying 2 GB OF DDR 2 667
> get 2 GB OF DDR 2 800 MHz



if I buy 2 gb ddr 2 800
then MY 4 gb will run at lowest common 
i.e 667 MHZ

WHY WASTE money on 800 mhz

VAISE!!!!!HOW MUCH PERFORMANCE BOOST I WILL GET.......  
WHEN WILL 58XX SERIES COMING OUT IN US....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Which 4gb?


> WHEN WILL 58XX SERIES COMING OUT IN US....


No idea.


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> ^
> Which 4gb?
> 
> No idea.



currently have 2 GB ddr 2 667 mhz(kingston)..
so purchasing 2 gb ddr 2 800 mhz  may be a waste
as now both the 2 gb will run at 667 not 800..... ...


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear Rajkumar_ob / KaranTH85 / Physchosocial - You guys seem to know everythin abt computer gadgets and doin a great job helpin the newbies.. 
I will too need a suggestion from ya guys - am lookin out to buy a system capable of playing the latest games but still cant afford for too costly graphic cards. can you help me assemble a good piece?
I have shortlisted on the following Config,
Core 2 Duo 2.53,2(or)4 GB DDR2 ram,22" monitor etc.. I want a good suggestion on which graphic card to buy and wat PSU i need to use.. My budget for a graphic card is around 5 k and PSU - the VFM(whichever is the best). Appreciate your help a lot as i'm planning to get the system by today or max tomorrow.
Have been using a P4 2Ghz system, 1 gb ddr1 ram, nvidia gforce 256 gb graphics card till now.. and am from chennai.
or is there a better confidg i can choose for gaming?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> whats the performance diff. b/w the ddr 2 667 and ddr 2 1066 MHZ
> HOW MUCH XTRA FRAMES I WILL GET IN THE GAMES.....
> I HAVE 2 GB ddr 2 667......
> BUYING 2 GB OF DDR 2 667 is a good choice??????
> ...



u asked for ddr-3 not for ddr2.let comes to ur question again there is not huge difference between DDR-2 667 and DDR2-1066 in games sorry  to say there is no extra frames u get buy good GPU for frames and flame the game .

yes buying 2GB DDR-2 667 is a good choice when u overclock ur CPU the frequency of RAM will increase also which fulfill the CPU FSB requirement.If u think ur DDR-667 is not available to fulfill the FSB requirement  so u go for DDR2-800 but i don't think u needed DDR2-800.

58 series is not coming soon so if u can control ur gaming worms so wait otherwise go for 48 series its value for money man


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arun thulasidharan said:


> Dear Rajkumar_ob / KaranTH85 / Physchosocial - You guys seem to know everythin abt computer gadgets and doin a great job helpin the newbies..
> I will too need a suggestion from ya guys - am lookin out to buy a system capable of playing the latest games but still cant afford for too costly graphic cards. can you help me assemble a good piece?
> I have shortlisted on the following Config,
> Core 2 Duo 2.53,2(or)4 GB DDR2 ram,22" monitor etc.. I want a good suggestion on which graphic card to buy and wat PSU i need to use.. My budget for a graphic card is around 5 k and PSU - the VFM(whichever is the best). Appreciate your help a lot as i'm planning to get the system by today or max tomorrow.
> ...



You didn't mention your exact budget. 
Anyway, here's a cheap one.
Intel C2D E7200
Kingston 2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz
If you could extend your budget, then get a 9600GT based card. (EVGA is cheaper than PALIT's offering). If you can't extend your budget, then a 4670 based card is your best choice.
Monitor- Dell E228WFP (I don't have much knowledge about monitors. This monitor is a good one. I don't know much about the others.)
PSU- Corsair HX520
Cheaper PSUs are available, but they don't have efficiency as good as this one.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arun thulasidharan said:


> Dear Rajkumar_ob / KaranTH85 / Physchosocial - You guys seem to know everythin abt computer gadgets and doin a great job helpin the newbies..
> I will too need a suggestion from ya guys - am lookin out to buy a system capable of playing the latest games but still cant afford for too costly graphic cards. can you help me assemble a good piece?
> I have shortlisted on the following Config,
> Core 2 Duo 2.53,2(or)4 GB DDR2 ram,22" monitor etc.. I want a good suggestion on which graphic card to buy and wat PSU i need to use.. My budget for a graphic card is around 5 k and PSU - the VFM(whichever is the best). Appreciate your help a lot as i'm planning to get the system by today or max tomorrow.
> ...


 
Get E7200 w/o any second thought...

For Mobo, get MSI P35 Neo F - 4.6k.... or Palit P35A - 4.2k...

ViewSonic 22" 2226W - 11k or ViewSonic 2245WM - 15.8k
Get Dell if u have enuff money to spare...

Get Kingston 2GB 800MHz RAM for 1.7k...
Graphics Card for 5k..!!!
I suggest you to get a HD4670 for 5.5/5.8k max.... coz this is the best VFM card u buy at this price..
And for PSU,get PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS - 1.7k and if u can afford, then get CoolerMaster EP500W - 2.3k..
But, you wont able to spend much money on PSU, then get Zebronics 500W SATA II PSU for around 1k...

*FYI* I am rajkumar_pb, not Rajkumar_ob....


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



NIGHTMARE said:


> u asked for ddr-3 not for ddr2.let comes to ur question again there is not huge difference between DDR-2 667 and DDR2-1066 in games sorry  to say there is no extra frames u get buy good GPU for frames and flame the game .
> 
> yes buying 2GB DDR-2 667 is a good choice when u overclock ur CPU the frequency of RAM will increase also which fulfill the CPU FSB requirement.If u think ur DDR-667 is not available to fulfill the FSB requirement  so u go for DDR2-800 but i don't think u needed DDR2-800.
> 
> 58 series is not coming soon so if u can control ur gaming worms so wait otherwise go for 48 series its value for money man



I should BU Y KINGSTON as my current 1x2 gb sticks are  KINGSTON OR I CAN BUY ANY OTHER.....
IS THERE ANY PROBLEM WITH IT?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*

@himanshu_game
Man, use commas at proper place.. Its hard to read...Now i know, whats your problem is...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> I should BU Y KINGSTON as my current 1x2 gb sticks are  KINGSTON OR I CAN BUY ANY OTHER.....
> IS THERE ANY PROBLEM WITH IT?
> 
> PLEASE HELP



no problem with kingston i m also using kinston and transcend  plz check on ur kinston RAM which chip is pasted on the hynix chip is more overclockable but original but i prefer u transcend in my opinion


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: 7900 gs PRoblem HELP!!!*



himanshu_game said:


> I should BU Y KINGSTON as my current 1x2 gb sticks are  KINGSTON OR I CAN BUY ANY OTHER.....
> IS THERE ANY PROBLEM WITH IT?
> 
> PLEASE HELP



It does not matter if the companies differ but the frequency and timings should be same to ensure full compatibility.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> rajkumar_pb
> Psychosocial
> comp@ddict
> 
> ...




Well, then one last alternative

Get a 9500GT 512mb DDR3, which is 1k more, at 4k

It's cooler and faster and better than 8600GT

And worth the extra 1k too!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
9500GT will be best choice if the budget is 4k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Calibre has a nice 9500GT if you want to buy one. 512MB GDDR3 for 4.5k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zotac is nice

Calibre yes

Zotac is 4k tht's the basic difference

Must be calibre has better cooling

But it's okay, cuz it's a low end card anyway


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^True.

BTW, Zotac has two offerings in the 9500GT segment. One is normal and one is OC'd. Calibre has factory OC'd with a different cooler and awesome looks .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Was unaware of that^

Well, calibre better option then I guess


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, it does not matter whichever he buys.... I dont think he will be able to play upcoming games at high detail on high resolutions. Anyways, its a 32 SP card with a 128 Bit memory .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^lol yes

minimum or that for medium settings is 9800GT or 9600GT OCed


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dude my 8800GT plays everything on max except Crysis and Warhead @1440x900. Even new games like Fallout 3 and FC2. So, 9800GT is an overkill for a med range system. But 9600GT fits the budget gamer scene nicely. EVGA 9600GT KO is a nice card and will handle med range gaming easily .


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bassam904
comp@ddict
Psychosocial

Is it worth for him to spend 1K more where he will get a 4850X2 when it launches in here.

Guys what about intel G31+2180 vs. AMD 690+AMD AM2 5000+ ( or 2500+ )
WHich one is better in gaming.
Can you guys provide any Links


----------



## Anurg (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys I am new to this forum.I have an 8600gt XXX edition and my pc runs for about 12 hours a day though the graphics card has true work only for about 3 hours that is when I play games. I use windows XP SP3. I think that this way my card will not last for long. ""Any good suggestions for increasing its life"". and my system does not crash and I dont think it overheats


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Simple advice: Just use it and don't think about card's life.


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ rajkumar_pb & beta testing - thanks for your suggestion guys.. 

And rajkumar sorry abt the name -that was a typo error 

ok.. am sorry but am a bit new to your computer slang.. so if you dont mind can you clarify me - E2700 is the processor you suggest.. and mobo means motherboard -MSI P35 NeoF (or) Palit P35A is what you suggest? (am sorry if the question is tooo dumb  )

And guys i wanted to check back immediately yesterday for your suggestions, but my system went dead on me 

Hope you guys are online to help me now as i planned to buy them today. And to get a better help from you guys - i have a *MAX budget of 19 k - 20 k* for the *processor, RAM, motherboard and graphic card, PSU, Cabinet and UPS* (for which i will need your suggestion)..

Can you guys help pls. btw, i have decided on 22'' viewsonic as you guys suggested for 11k, 500 gB seagate HDD - 3250 &Microsoft cordless M/M kit - 1350


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

E7200 - 5.9k
Palit P35 A - 4.2k or MSI P35 Neo F - 4.9k
2GB DDR2 - 1.7k
ASUS 8600GT - 3k
Zebronics Cabinet - 1.3k
CoolerMaster EP500W - 2.3k or PowerSafe Silver 500W - 1.75k
APC UPC - 2.2k

If u choose PowerSafe PSU,then the budget comes around 20k, and for CM EP500W it exceeds by few extra bucks....


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ rajkumar_pb & beta tesing - *I checked with the available shops here and found out that I can get the following config, 
Kindly check on whether I can go with this config, 
Intel  C2D 7300 (semms it is the latest – as he says) and should I go for 2.53 Ghz or 2.66 Ghz?
Transcend 2 GB 800 mhz DDR2 Ram – I couldn’t get Kingston here – is transcend ok?
or can you recommend any shops in chennai where i can get the config you guys suggested? i checked with IT Depot, & challenger computers.(the biggies here)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Look at my prev post dude...
Why dont u roam around ritchie street to get all these...(Look at my location..)


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@rajkumar_pb  *- Thank GOD you are here online  and thanks for the suggestion 

but i was reading your discussions on graphic cards and understood that i need go ahead with 9600 GT or Palit HD4670 , but you have suggested me ASUS 8600 GT!! Are they kinda equal? Coz i dont want to stick with a low performing graphic card at the end . I can rather shell out a few Ks more  for a better one  kindly advice and do tell me on what brands are available on the 9600 GT and HD4670? and also tell me what other equivalents i can try out within that cost range and performance?

hey cool. i didn't notice you were from chennai too  hey rajkumar am from velachery and my workplace is navallur. and since challenger computers is one of the biggies here and they have a branch in velachery i thought i can get it from here.. what say?  actually i dont mind scanning ritchie street, but one more complication for me is that i need to get everything from the same shop (and thats a MANDATE as my dad pays for it ) any suggestions on which shops i can check??


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I prefer Palit HD4670, if u choose HD4670..and again EVGA 9600GT KO Edition if u choose 9600GT.... HD4670 costs abt 5.8k and 9600GT one is 7k..

The 8600GT is a low end card..Y i suggest that for u is simple..Coz ur budget..U want everything within 20k, which is impossible...So i suggest that..If u able to shell out few more Ks then go for 9600GT or HD4670, whatever u wish or available here...


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> I prefer Palit HD4670, if u choose HD4670..and again EVGA 9600GT KO Edition if u choose 9600GT.... HD4670 costs abt 5.8k and 9600GT one is 7k..
> 
> The 8600GT is a low end card..Y i suggest that for u is simple..Coz ur budget..U want everything within 20k, which is impossible...So i suggest that..If u able to shell out few more Ks then go for 9600GT or HD4670, whatever u wish or available here...


 

Thanks Rajkumar 
i will go for either go for Palit HD4670 or EVGA 9600GT.  i think i will go for Palit HD4670 as its a bit cheaper. BUt performance wise is there a difference between the 2?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ofcourse not...The HD4670 was released to compete with 9600GT..(Correct me if i am wrong)..So juz go for HD4670 w/o any second thought....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arun thulasidharan said:


> *@ rajkumar_pb & beta tesing - *I checked with the available shops here and found out that I can get the following config,
> Kindly check on whether I can go with this config,
> *Intel  C2D 7300 (semms it is the latest – as he says) and should I go for 2.53 Ghz or 2.66 Ghz?*
> Transcend 2 GB 800 mhz DDR2 Ram – I couldn’t get Kingston here – is transcend ok?
> or can you recommend any shops in chennai where i can get the config you guys suggested? i checked with IT Depot, & challenger computers.(the biggies here)



E7300 - 2.66Ghz
E7200 - 2.53Ghz


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ **comp@addict* - hi! thanks for the clarification 

*@ rajkumar_bp -* sure thanks buddy. i'll go for the HD4670 only 

ok fine. I think i'll settle for the following config then... kindly check if this config will go well 

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.53 Ghz
Transcend 2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz RAM
Palit P35A motherboard
Palit HD4670 Card
Cooler Master EP 500W
Zebronics cabinet
APC 500 VA UPS
Viewsonic 22' Monitor
Microsoft M/M keyboard

And will i be able to play most of the latest games with this config?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, u still hav an option:

5.5k HD4670
6k 9600GT

In my opinion, 9600GT does much much betetr in performance, and u have CM500W PSU, so no problem in 9600GT.
+ 9600GT is super Overclockable if u know how to do it(Performance comparable to 9800GTX and 8800GTX)

If u want advice on Overclocking click this  vvvv
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442&page=10


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1

9600GT is much better than HD4670 for a minimal price increment like 500bucks or 1k. I vote for EVGA 9600GT KO or Xpert Vision 9600GT.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, XpertVision is 6k
EVGA is 6.5k, I guess, but AFAIK factory OCed


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yup.


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks a lot for your input guys 

But both EVGA 9600GT KO or Xpert Vision 9600GT will go good with my config rite (given above)


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Try to get overclock edition for better performance.


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> ^
> Try to get overclock edition for better performance.


 
thanks for the advice  but i dont know anything on overclockin and stuff you guys boast abt 

i think i will go with the earlier suggested config by you guys. And i guess i will get to know abt overclockin and lot other stuff if i hang along with ya ppl  

thanks bassam 904, comp@ddict , psychosocial & rajkumar_pb for your suggestions. Will check if i can get this configuration here in chennai.. 

If not will trouble you guys for other alternatives  thanks again


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Ofcourse not...The HD4670 was released to compete with 9600GT..(Correct me if i am wrong)..So juz go for HD4670 w/o any second thought....



Actually, the HD4670 was released to compete with the 9500GT. 
The 9600GT still excels in performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^9600GT beats the HD4670 by quite a margin so u r right. But it beats 9500GT.


----------



## IITian (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, this is my first post. I need some advice regarding buying a graphic card.
earlier i was planning to buy 4670, but now i see that 512mb gddr3 9800gt(palit,zotac) is available for 8k(lynx).
how much is the performance difference between the two?
also, my friends who are CUDA programmers say that cuda is gonna be the next big thing in a few months.i m a little confused.should i go with 9800gt?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cuda is a big but there is time for that put 1000 bucks more and buy palit 4850


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you don't wanna spend 1-1.5 K more then go with 9800GT. you won't regreat it.

But it's recomended to go with palit 4850 as nightmare said. It's better than 9800gt, 9800Gtx & as of now it's the best VFM card on the market.


----------



## IITian (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> If you don't wanna spend 1-1.5 K more then go with 9800GT. you won't regreat it.
> 
> But it's recomended to go with palit 4850 as nightmare said. It's better than 9800gt, 9800Gtx & as of now it's the best VFM card on the market.



I don't think that I will need that much firepower as I'm gonna game @1440*900 only.
besides, at my place 4850 will cost no less than 10k and i'll also hv to spend on psu.one thing that i wanna know is, how much is the performance difference between 4670 and 9800gt and also between 9800gt and 4850.
one more thing, I have a 450w psu(some local company).It gives 18A on 12V rail,I don't know its efficiency though.Will it suffice if i go with 9800gt or 4670?

And 1 more thing.. why on earth is 8800gt costlier than 9800gt?is 8800gt better?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arun thulasidharan said:


> thanks for the advice * but i dont know anything on overclockin and stuff you guys boast abt *
> 
> i think i will go with the earlier suggested config by you guys. And i guess i will get to know abt overclockin and lot other stuff if i hang along with ya ppl
> 
> ...




See here and ask what u want:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> I don't think that I will need that much firepower as I'm gonna game @1440*900 only.
> besides, at my place 4850 will cost no less than 10k and i'll also hv to spend on psu.one thing that i wanna know is, how much is the performance difference between 4670 and 9800gt and also between 9800gt and 4850.
> one more thing, I have a 450w psu(some local company).It gives 18A on 12V rail,I don't know its efficiency though.Will it suffice if i go with 9800gt or 4670?
> 
> And 1 more thing.. why on earth is 8800gt costlier than 9800gt?is 8800gt better?



Ex-
4670-100

9800gt-150to 160 more or less

4850-200 
can't anymore simple than this

4650-100


all 8800gt were made on 65nm while some 9800 were  made on 65nm while later ones are made on 55nm.but all 9800 have hybrid sli support whether 55 or 65nm.8800GT also came in factory overclocked version while 9800 are coming higher oced version.

But thee is no difference in speed and performance in the stock version of 8800gt and 9800GT because core and memory speed is same.only difference is hybrid sli.And that feature will only be used if u have an nvidia chipset with onboard graphics


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am thinking of going for a laptop rite now. With so much up in store for the desktop market i better hold back before buying a gaming desktop rite now. Whatever i buy rite now is going to get outdated within 6 months. 
So, i am getting a laptop for now(i'll need it anyways). 
Any idea how good is a 9600M GT graphics card? qill i be able to play all games rite now? Nothing might max out but still... will i be able to play everything in good graphics or not? Anything higher is too costly to get in India


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> my friends who are CUDA programmers say that cuda is gonna be the next big thing in a few months.i m a little confused.should i go with 9800gt?



no confusion this time 

Link


----------



## IITian (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> no confusion this time
> 
> Link




thanks.what about my psu problem?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Better get a new PSU if your serious about your system stability.
Cooler Master Real Power 500W


----------



## rahul menon (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*well i currently have geforce 6100 nforcen 405 onborad chipset,because of its poor performance i am going to buy a 512 graphics card of price range less than 4000.can anyone suggest me a good graphics card for this much amount of money,does it support high-end games like crysis and quantum of solace etc??????*
*i am really confused,please help me, thanks in advance oh by the way*
*my Pc configuration is*
*AMD Athlon(tm)64*2 dual*
*core processor 4000+*
*2.11Ghz, 1GB of ram*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> thanks.what about my psu problem?



go for corsair in my opinion but cooler master is fine not good 


corsair 450=cooler master 650


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey NIGHTMARE
Thanks buddy for clearing the facts to him.


----------



## IITian (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah thanks for clearing the facts to me!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahul menon said:


> *well i currently have geforce 6100 nforcen 405 onborad chipset,because of its poor performance i am going to buy a 512 graphics card of price range less than 4000.can anyone suggest me a good graphics card for this much amount of money,does it support high-end games like crysis and quantum of solace etc??????*
> *i am really confused,please help me, thanks in advance oh by the way*
> *my Pc configuration is*
> *AMD Athlon(tm)64*2 dual*
> ...



MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3


----------



## IITian (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finally, I decided to go for palit 9800gt + cooler master 500w + wd320aaks hdd
is it fine?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yup it's fine. Go for it.


----------



## rahul menon (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have 1GB of DD2 ram, so does my mother board support this 256MB GDDR3?
so with this card i can play all the PS3s PC edition games till PS4 console is released, so do i need another updation for my system and graphics card till the arrival of PS4?

[/quote]Originally Posted by *rahul menon* 
_*well i currently have geforce 6100 nforcen 405 onborad chipset,because of its poor performance i am going to buy a 512 graphics card of price range less than 4000.can anyone suggest me a good graphics card for this much amount of money,does it support high-end games like crysis and quantum of solace etc??????*_
_*i am really confused,please help me, thanks in advance oh by the way*_
_*my Pc configuration is*_
_*AMD Athlon(tm)64*2 dual*_
_*core processor 4000+*_
_*2.11Ghz, 1GB of ram[/quote]*_




Psychosocial said:


> MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3


 
*thank you for your advice,i liked the graphics card u suggested*
*but i have 1GB of DD2 ram, so does my mother board support this 256MB GDDR3?*
*so with this card i can play all the PS3s PC edition games till PS4 console is released, so do i need another updation for my system and graphics card till the arrival of PS4?*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
8600 Gt is a low end card and don't think too high. Even HD 4850 can't reach the mark of Ps3.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> Finally, I decided to go for palit 9800gt + cooler master 500w + wd320aaks hdd
> is it fine?



Well, absolutely

Not to mention, 9800GT when Overclocked gives 9800GTX+ performance.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahul menon said:


> I have 1GB of DD2 ram, so does my mother board support this 256MB GDDR3?
> so with this card i can play all the PS3s PC edition games till PS4 console is released, so do i need another updation for my system and graphics card till the arrival of PS4?
> 
> Originally Posted by *rahul menon*
> ...



If you want PS3/Xbox360 like performance, you need these:

1) Intel Core2duo E8400 or higher processor
2) HD4850X2 or HD4850 or higher graphics.
3) 2Gig/4Gig ram


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> ^
> 8600 Gt is a low end card and don't think too high. Even HD 4850 can't reach the mark of Ps3.



I know it pisses you off but lolumad ? HD4850 or even an 8800GT meets and exceeds the graphical power of PS3. Sure its Cell Processor out-performs lower end Core 2 Duos and Quads but Nehalem and upper end Quads beat it. PS3 runs on 256MB GDDR3 VRAM based on NVIDIA 7 series .


----------



## pramod_kk (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have purchased a new system..Compaq Presario SG3570IL
Specifications:
Processor type
	Intel® Core™2 Duo processor E7300
• 2.66 GHz, 3 MB Advanced Transfer Cache, 1066 MHz System Bus
Cache
	3 MB Advanced Transfer Cache
Processor front side bus
	1066 MHz System Bus
Chipset
	Intel® G31 Express Chipset
Standard memory
	1024MB+added 2 GB Memory
Memory slots
	2 DIMM
Memory type
	DDR2-SDRAM  800MHZ
Internal drives
Internal drives
	320 GB
Hard disk drive speed
	(7200 rpm)
Hard disk controller
	Serial ATA hard drive
Optical drive type
	SuperMulti SATA Drive
Optical drive speed
	SuperMulti SATA Drive with Lightscribe Technology, Double Layer (8.5GB) 16x DVD±R, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CDR, 32x CDRW, 40x CD-ROM (max speed) data transfer rates up to 6,000 KB/s (CD read/write) and 21,632 KB/s (DVD read/write)
Lightscribe
	LightScribe included
System features
Graphic subsystem name
	Intel® GMA 3100 Graphics
Video RAM
	with 128MB shared graphics memory. Up to 251MB Total Available Graphics Memory as allocated by Windows Vista®
Internal audio
	Integrated Intel High Definition Audio - 5.1 Surround Sound Ready
External I/O ports
	6 USB 2.0 ports (2 front, 4 rear), 2 PS/2, LAN
Expansion slots
	1 PCI Express (x16), 2 PCI Express (x1), 1 PCI
Please suggest a good graphics card so that I can play games at 1400*900 resolutions.
My budget for graphics card  is <=8k bucks.

My monitor is HPw1907 19" wide screen TFT Monitor.
Operating system -Windows vista ultimate.

Also what is ati aii-in-one card? Can I play recent games with the above resolution with it?

Thank U.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8k ? Go for a Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3

However, if u can increase it to 9.5k, you can swing a sweat deal at Palit HD4850 which is a great card.


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pramod_kk said:


> I have purchased a new system..Compaq Presario SG3570IL
> Specifications:
> Processor type
> Intel® Core™2 Duo processor E7300
> ...



U NEED A GRAHIC CARD...

4870X2>4850 X2>geforce 280>geforce 260 216>9800 gX2>4870>GEFORCE 260>9800 GTX>4850>9800 GT> 4830>9600 GT>4670>9500 GT>4650>4350

choose ONE.......

4850-7.8k-8.8k
4830-7k
4670-5.5k
4350-3k



IITian said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post. I need some advice regarding buying a graphic card.
> earlier i was planning to buy 4670, but now i see that 512mb gddr3 9800gt(palit,zotac) is available for 8k(lynx).
> how much is the performance difference between the two?
> also, my friends who are CUDA programmers say that cuda is gonna be the next big thing in a few months.i m a little confused.should i go with 9800gt?



DONT THINK GO WITH THE 4850 OR 4830 if u want more VFM.....


----------



## IITian (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



himanshu_game said:


> DONT THINK GO WITH THE 4850 OR 4830 if u want more VFM.....



Is 4830 available in india?at what price?


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



himanshu_game said:


> U NEED A GRAHIC CARD...
> 
> 4870X2>4850 X2>geforce 280>geforce 260 216>9800 gX2>4870>GEFORCE 260>9800 GTX>4850>9800 GT> 4830>9600 GT>4670>9500 GT>4650>4350
> 
> ...


You can't get a 4850(Palit) below 9.5k anywhere in India, 4670 still around 6k. I just checked them(in Kolkata).


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahul menon said:


> I have 1GB of DD2 ram, so does my mother board support this 256MB GDDR3?
> so with this card i can play all the PS3s PC edition games till PS4 console is released, so do i need another updation for my system and graphics card till the arrival of PS4?


Originally Posted by *rahul menon* 
_*well i currently have geforce 6100 nforcen 405 onborad chipset,because of its poor performance i am going to buy a 512 graphics card of price range less than 4000.can anyone suggest me a good graphics card for this much amount of money,does it support high-end games like crysis and quantum of solace etc??????*_
_*i am really confused,please help me, thanks in advance oh by the way*_
_*my Pc configuration is*_
_*AMD Athlon(tm)64*2 dual*_
_*core processor 4000+*_
_*2.11Ghz, 1GB of ram[/quote]*_




*thank you for your advice,i liked the graphics card u suggested*
*but i have 1GB of DD2 ram, so does my mother board support this 256MB GDDR3?*
*so with this card i can play all the PS3s PC edition games till PS4 console is released, so do i need another updation for my system and graphics card till the arrival of PS4?*[/quote]

Ur mobo does not need to support DDR3, only it shud have PCI Express x16 slot tht's all


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> You can't get a 4850(Palit) below 9.5k anywhere in India, 4670 still around 6k. I just checked them(in Kolkata).




4850 is 9.7k , not less


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Xpert Vision is 9.4-9.5k


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@comp@ddict:





> so with this card i can play all the PS3s PC edition games till PS4 console is released


Multi-platformers are tweaked for each system they are developed for so there is no relation between the performance between different platforms.Anyway PC games come out to be way better than console counterparts AFA mid to high end HW is concerned.
IMO try get a card with 512 MB ram.


----------



## bala_cpu (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Friends, Nvidia has released 180 series(Big Bang II) drivers for its graphics card, but so far they have added support only for the 9 series and 200 series graphics cards(8800 is exception), why they have not added support for cards like 8600gt and 8600gts???. We already know that even 9300 or 9400 are newer cards they cannot reach the performance of 8600 series... But why Nvidia is not adding support for these(8600) cards????????? People with Nvidia Cards please answer me!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bala_cpu said:


> Hello Friends, Nvidia has released 180 series(Big Bang II) drivers for its graphics card, but so far they have added support only for the 9 series and 200 series graphics cards(8800 is exception), why they have not added support for cards like 8600gt and 8600gts???. We already know that even 9300 or 9400 are newer cards they cannot reach the performance of 8600 series... But why Nvidia is not adding support for these(8600) cards????????? People with Nvidia Cards please answer me!!!



Maybe bcoz NVIDIA is racist .


----------



## bala_cpu (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> Maybe bcoz NVIDIA is racist .


----------



## Fire Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey, i currently have a hp desktop pavillion a1310in (Proc: Pentium 4 2.93GHZ, Mobo: Asterope, GFX Card: Integrated ATI Radeon XPress 200, RAM: Transcend 2GB 667mhz), I recently replaced it's stock 250W PSU to an Intex 450W PSU, and also installed 2 gigs of RAM. (previously had 768MB RAM)

However, when I try to install an XFX 8600GT 256mb DDR3, the system doesn't boot. What could be the problem?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> Is 4830 available in india?at what price?



8.5k
Price suks


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear Guys,
I bought a new system after your suggestions..
Pentium C2D 8500
Corsair 2 GB RAM
MSI P45 Mobo
Palit 4850 Sonic Graphics card
22' monitor
Coolermaster EP 500w
Coolermaster Elite Cabinet

But when i start the sys, i get lots of red lines and dots all over the monitor. I checked with other PCs and confirmed that there is no issues with the monitor. And when i play a game.. the monitor justs goes blank when the game tries to autochange the resolution needed for the game... 

Anyone experienced this? hope this is a graphic card issue.. kindly advice on how to proceed..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

RMA the sucker at once, don't wait for it show some more artifacts.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arun thulasidharan said:


> Dear Guys,
> I bought a new system after your suggestions..
> Pentium C2D 8500
> Corsair 2 GB RAM
> ...



Where on earth did you get a Pentium C2D ? o_0.

Anyways, I go with Plasma_Snake's suggestion. RMA it .


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> Where on earth did you get a Pentium C2D ? o_0.
> 
> Anyways, I go with Plasma_Snake's suggestion. RMA it .


 

Am sorry  its a C2d 8400 

And btw, wats RMA mean?! am sorry am new to the comp slang


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ RMA - Return Material Authorization....Thats sending the product to the manufacturer for repairing/replace it...


----------



## arun thulasidharan (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ RMA - Return Material Authorization....Thats sending the product to the manufacturer for repairing/replace it...


 

Hi Rajkumar  thank you.. 

hey guys - but as i told earlier am taking it to the guy who sold me this and in case he cant solve the issue he promised to replace the same 

hey guys - but as i told earlier am taking it to the guy who sold me this and in case he cant solve the issue he promised to replace the same [/quote]


Just an update for the Palit HD4850.. we tried out Antec PSU instead of my Coolermaster and it worked fine... then again when i restarted the PC it had the same issue.. 
RC Automation, chennai promised to replace the card in 2 days (ie. tomorrow). I hope it works fine...  its really frustrating to buy a new system for 57K and sit without even able to use it 

Btw, wat ya guys think abt the config? is this a good one?
C2D 8400
MSI P45 Neo Mobo
Corsair 2 * 2 GB RAM 800 Mhz
HD4850 Sonic Graphic card
Coolermaster EP 500 W PSU
Coolermaster Elite cabinet
Samsung 22" monitor


----------



## blueshift (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My cousin recently purchased a Intel G33 based system. He now wants to buy a graphics card for his gaming needs. However he needs it under 3k budget. Is their any GFX card better than the onboard G33 that will fit the budget? He has 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM.
Your suggestions needed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

blueshift, tell him to extend his budget coz you can get a ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for 3.5k which is a good and VFM card for that budget. Otherwise, take a look at the 9400GT and 8400GS (not recommanded at all for gaming).


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go XFX or Asus 8600GT at least


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arun thulasidharan said:


> Hi Rajkumar  thank you..
> 
> hey guys - but as i told earlier am taking it to the guy who sold me this and in case he cant solve the issue he promised to replace the same
> 
> hey guys - but as i told earlier am taking it to the guy who sold me this and in case he cant solve the issue he promised to replace the same


 

Just an update for the Palit HD4850.. we tried out Antec PSU instead of my Coolermaster and it worked fine... then again when i restarted the PC it had the same issue.. 
RC Automation, chennai promised to replace the card in 2 days (ie. tomorrow). I hope it works fine...  its really frustrating to buy a new system for 57K and sit without even able to use it 

Btw, wat ya guys think abt the config? is this a good one?
C2D 8400
MSI P45 Neo Mobo
Corsair 2 * 2 GB RAM 800 Mhz
HD4850 Sonic Graphic card
Coolermaster EP 500 W PSU
Coolermaster Elite cabinet
Samsung 22" monitor[/quote]

are u insane palit hd4850 sonic needs more than 500 watts power , its 3 phase power system uses more power than normal hd4850 , sonic is 8 pin power supply so go for  corsair hx620 //


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@arun thulasidharan:If PSU has high efficiency 500W is enough.Stupid question but have you connected the 8-pin connector to the card.
I have read on the net that Palit is having some issues with their SONIC edition GFX cards something to do with driver and something.

You could put an E7200 and do something like them.
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-core-2-E7200,2072.html


----------



## sephiroth (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a c2d 8400, 4gb ram, a zotac 9600 gt amp edition 512 mb gc n a zebronics 600 watts power supply.
thing is whenever i play games like dmc4, crysis warhead n nfs prostreet
my pc automatically shutdowns.
i tried using an xfx 9600gt 512 mb  gc, bt i m having the same problem.
pl help!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

May be your PSU is the culprit ... try any other Good PSU like coolermaster or Corsair.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya. I also think the psu is the culprit.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Revolution 700 Deluxe

*www.palit.biz/product/vga/picture/p01029-pic2.jpg

Palit Revolution 700 Deluxe with dual GPUs features a pre-overclocked core and memory speed, and 2GB of GDDR5 memory. 2.4 teraFLOPS of graphics horsepower and 1,600 stream processors have been combined to make Palit Revolution 700 Deluxe the most powerful graphics weapon ..........

I totally wanna wanna thisssssss..........................
___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well okay u may want this.

But it's queries section in case u havn't read the title


----------



## ToxinX (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys I'd appreciate some help here.
I have just come into posession of a Sapphire HD 4850 512MB; its the version with the dual slot heat sink.

Now my rig is/was a standard Lenovo 3000 H100 series. It had 512 MB RAM and a 450W SMPS. I had asked to not play with the OEM PSU as they suck big time but apparently the smartass decided to install it without adding additional RAM or using a good PSU. My dad tried it out in his office but it worked there; but when i plugged it in at home; the system just won't start up.

He took it there again and apparently the system works without the GPU. He tried the GPU on in another computer and then that stopped booting.

BUT it did work that one first time when it was first plugged in.

The assemblers here have hardly ever seen a dx 10 card; let alone install one. The fact that he was all gung-ho over installing it without enough memory and on an OEM PSU shows that he probably handled a 6xxx last.

NOW, what i need to know is:

Q1. Should I go for a cooler master extreme power 500W PSU? Will that help fix the issue?

Q2. Did something damage my GPU? (Please say no!)


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's obvious here that the PC isn't booting due to the additional power required by the gfx card. There's no damage to the gfx card IMO. And yes, better change the PSU. The one you've suggested is a good buy.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ToxinX said:


> Hey guys I'd appreciate some help here.
> I have just come into posession of a Sapphire HD 4850 512MB; its the version with the dual slot heat sink.
> 
> Now my rig is/was a standard Lenovo 3000 H100 series. It had 512 MB RAM and a 450W SMPS. I had asked to not play with the OEM PSU as they suck big time but apparently the smartass decided to install it without adding additional RAM or using a good PSU. My dad tried it out in his office but it worked there; but when i plugged it in at home; the system just won't start up.
> ...



AFAIK, your GPU is not damaged. But I can be wrong. I suggest you go for a Cosair VX450W PSU (it delivers upto 520W of power) and 2GB of RAM because 512MB of RAM will be a serious bottleneck for a HD4850.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sephiroth:





> I have a c2d 8400, 4gb ram, a zotac 9600 gt amp edition 512 mb gc n a zebronics 600 watts power supply.
> thing is whenever i play games like dmc4, crysis warhead n nfs prostreet
> my pc automatically shutdowns.
> i tried using an xfx 9600gt 512 mb gc, bt i m having the same problem.
> pl help!!


Dude you got a nice rig there and I too think you would be better off with a better PSU but you might want to check in on your temps for processor mainly but might as well for graphics card.
@ToxinX:Assumingfrom above post you have system 512MB RAM ,you need 1GB min system ram to run the card as per the recommendation of ATi/AMD on their site.
Use temp monitoring utility like core temp and gpu-z for cpu and gpu resp.Use intel test burn to stress cpu and check temps to find whether proc is shutting down to prevent damage.
Also if your card has internal power connector is it properly attached.If all things check out then you have gotta buy a new PSU.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ToxinX said:


> Hey guys I'd appreciate some help here.
> I have just come into posession of a Sapphire HD 4850 512MB; its the version with the dual slot heat sink.
> 
> Now my rig is/was a standard Lenovo 3000 H100 series. It had 512 MB RAM and a 450W SMPS. I had asked to not play with the OEM PSU as they suck big time but apparently the smartass decided to install it without adding additional RAM or using a good PSU. My dad tried it out in his office but it worked there; but when i plugged it in at home; the system just won't start up.
> ...




yes i have sapphire 4850 dual slot cooler 

1Ans-go for corsair VX450 don't look the watt on cooler master PSU 
2Ans-No

@sephiroth: bro change ur PSU man ur problem will be solved 100%


----------



## cooldude1 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I sell

Palit 4850 - 9200/-

Palit 4670 - 5775/-

Palit 4830 - 8150/-



tkin said:


> You can't get a 4850(Palit) below 9.5k anywhere in India, 4670 still around 6k. I just checked them(in Kolkata).



^^ +100 @ Nightmare - It'll even beat CoolerMaster Extreme Power 650W anytime

M selling the same for 34900/- lemme know if u want it



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Revolution 700 Deluxe
> 
> *www.palit.biz/product/vga/picture/p01029-pic2.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i never purchased any item from ur site theitwares but i prefer every one to check ur site bcoz the price r reasonable and low from other vendors and sites + u also give advised for which brand  to buy or not some times the warranty issues irritate the customer so its not ur fault u just selling the goods on minimum margin.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Y r u advertising all this here, I SELL

DUH that's AD


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its advertisement


----------



## pramod_kk (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In Kolkata ,which shop is best to buy a reliable and reasonably priced Graphics Card?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There's a thread related to the same, check once


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Revolution 700 Deluxe
> 
> *www.palit.biz/product/vga/picture/p01029-pic2.jpg
> 
> ...



Is this available in India...how much..?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

err, 32k +


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pramod_kk said:


> In Kolkata ,which shop is best to buy a reliable and reasonably priced Graphics Card?



There is no single best shop. You have to go through several shops to get a fair deal.

BTW which gfx card you are going to buy ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pramod_kk said:


> In Kolkata ,which shop is best to buy a reliable and reasonably priced Graphics Card?


Vedant Computer Sales PVT. LTD
26, G.C Avenue
Kolkata-700 013

Got me an EVGA 9800GTX+ SC after 2 weeks of its american release @ 12.9k+Tax, cheap.


----------



## sephiroth (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

er.. if the graphics card does not receive enough juice from the psu, does frame rate degrades while gaming??


----------



## ashray99923 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have local company psu(Xtech....i hope u have heard the name of it) of 450watts comes with cabinet only....will that sufficient for hd4850??.....also if not then will that sufficient for hd4830??..........also if i want to buy new psu of 450watts what is minimum price?


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No. That's not suffiient. Get Corsair 450W Power Supply (VX450W) for about Rs. 3800.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashray99923 said:


> i have local company psu(Xtech....i hope u have heard the name of it) of 450watts comes with cabinet only....will that sufficient for hd4850??.....also if not then will that sufficient for hd4830??..........also if i want to buy new psu of 450watts what is minimum price?



lolz not at all. Get either the Corsair VX450W or CM EP500W


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, for HD4830, CM500EX @ 2.5k
For HD4850 , Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k(yup, price has increased)


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sephiroth said:


> er.. if the graphics card does not receive enough juice from the psu, does frame rate degrades while gaming??


No, then your PC will crash, or automatically restart in less severe cases. This will eventually lead to component failures starting with HDD and then the GFx Card after some time.


----------



## redmanc (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can Anyone tell me where I can get ATi 8.10 drivers ? They are not on the site.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



redmanc said:


> Can Anyone tell me where I can get ATi 8.10 drivers ? They are not on the site.



Its so sad to see that no-one uses Google...

*game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32


----------



## redmanc (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Found it.

BTW the drivers you have mentioned are 8.11


----------



## earlyman21 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will coolermaster 600 w be sufficient 4 palit hd 4870 (512 mb ) sonic ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



earlyman21 said:


> will coolermaster 600 w be sufficient 4 palit hd 4870 (512 mb ) sonic ?


Yup it should be. If you're buying a new PSU, then buy a Corsair HX620.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



beta testing said:


> Yup it should be. If you're buying a new PSU, then buy a Corsair HX620.



CM 600 watts is enough , for the 4870 sonic ,HX 620 is great i wont deny but if u add one more 4870 sonic means u can go for Corsair HX 620



redmanc said:


> Can Anyone tell me where I can get ATi 8.10 drivers ? They are not on the site.




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Help me to buy a graphic card.........
My pc's configuration
Intel p4 HT 3ghz
Intel d101ggc
ddr1ram 1gb*2=2gb
hdd 80gb want to upgrade to 240 by adding a 160
xfx nvidia 7200 gs..........
here i got all thing wrong it was only a low end 256 card someone cheated me that it will share 256 of ur ram and will act as a 512 card i had little knowledge abt graphic cards at that time (now i know turbocache is waste and it is no more good at all)
So plz help me...
I need to play latest games at least at 1024*768 resolution so which card should i buy and my budgest is less than 4000rs


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajai5777 said:


> Help me to buy a graphic card.........
> My pc's configuration
> Intel p4 HT 3ghz
> Intel d101ggc
> ...



Friend,when I bought my first card I also was a victim of the same problem of cheating..as ur budget is bellow 4000,my suggestion is to take at least *XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3(3800/-)*..or if u like ati then u can take* MSI-HD4350 512MB DDR3(3350/-)*..these all cards r bellow 4000/- & perform pretty well  at 1024*768 resolution..& bellow these,it will be just a worthless buying*..........**
www.theitwares.com
*


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry i have no great knowledge abt latest cards...i dont know the difference between gs,gt,gtx etc...also dont know abt ddr2 ddr3 cards...
i am having doubts abt 8600gt 256 mb ddr3
will it support my board...? (intel d101ggc) dont know whether pci e is 1.1 or 2.0...
also any conflicts with my ram...? bcos it is ddr 1
can i play games which requires 512 mb graphic memory(as it is 256)....?


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

see if compare 512MB DDR2 vs 256MB DDR3....obviously DDR3 is the best..quantity is not the factor..the factor is abt in how speed it can works....so u should go for DDR3 bandwidth rather than DDR2...8600GT is one year old chipset from NVIDIA still rocking & HD4350 is very latest chipset from ATI hope will rock as entry level..both r DDR3 bandwidth...go for these link...read reviews........
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3444&p=2
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2975

I personally think MSIHD4350 would be better as it is latest..also have 512mb ddr3..price is just 3350/-
u dont need to think abt gtx or gt....it is above that........
And be cool ur intel d101ggc  will definitely support it...PCI Express 2.0 is completely backward compatible with v1.0 & 1.1...& ur ddr ram will also cause no problem..
u can play all latest games in 1024*768 in medium setting..


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the ASUS 8600GT 256MB DDR3 for around 3.5k..Best one in 86GT...
In ATi side, get what tanmoy_Siliguri suggested....


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my main doubt is that most new games reqiure 512 mb graphic memory.If i buy 8600 GT  256 ddr3 can i play those 512mb reqd games?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajai5777 said:


> my main doubt is that most new games reqiure 512 mb graphic memory.If i buy 8600 GT  256 ddr3 can i play those 512mb reqd games?



yup... at low/med settings...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Friend,when I bought my first card I also was a victim of the same problem of cheating..as ur budget is bellow 4000,my suggestion is to take at least *XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3(3800/-)*..or if u like ati then u can take* MSI-HD4350 512MB DDR3(3350/-)*..these all cards r bellow 4000/- & perform pretty well  at 1024*768 resolution..& bellow these,it will be just a worthless buying*..........**
> www.theitwares.com
> *



Simple answer - 9500GT @ 4k


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All that i need to play latest games as possible wth my current configuration
as i cant upgrade further.
my mother board supports 800/533 mhz system bus
ram is ddr1 400/333 i am having the max of 2gb
having pci express x16 but dont know whether it is 1.0,1.1 or 2.0
what amt should i invest for the card...?(as i cant upgrade my configuration)
i need to play latest games smoothly in 1024*768 and can be played in future too

got some suggestions
8600GT
9500GT etc
what is their performance with latest games and will it support games in future...?
If i am looking for a card which performs in future 2years,what amt should i invest?
Most games requres 512 mb graphic memory if i buy 256 mb ddr3 version will it support 512 reqd games...?
I am totally confused...
plz give me a complete explanation to my doubts and suggest some cards with price..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajai5777 said:


> All that i need to play latest games as possible wth my current configuration
> as i cant upgrade further.
> my mother board supports 800/533 mhz system bus
> ram is ddr1 400/333 i am having the max of 2gb
> ...



First of all, you want everything but dont want to give anything. Second, no grafix card survives to play games @max for 2yrs... still if you want it, try getting a new 790i mobo, Q9450 proccy and 3xGTX280 grafix cards... all will cost around 1.2lacs or more .

Your best bet would be a 9500GT or HD4650.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@   comp@ddict   

But friend,I think u r wrong...because statistics shows different...
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/3122/9500gtmd4.gif
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6468/8600gtop2.jpg

@   ajai5777

Dude,particularly for ur budget  HD4350 would be the best...but as Psychosocial  said  no card will live for 2 years @max..u have to change it,if u want max performance..if u want more then u have to give more...thats the policy.....but if u take 9600gt or HD4670,that will cost around 6k-6.5k..then it can take at least 1.5years,but gradually decreasing its performance


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My current config is- 1.asus p5kc m/b
2.intel q9300 2.5ghz
3.2gb & 1gb transcend 800mhz ram
4.360gb seagate sata hdd
5.80gb seagate ide hdd
6.samsung dvd-rw
7.coolermaster 600w extreme power
8.zebronics antibiotic cabinet
i wish to buy either the palit hd4850 sonic or the zotac 9800gtx+. 
Will my system config support these cards?i am mostly concerned about cooling & power supply.the antibiotic cabinet has 3 fans-1 at the top
1 at the rear & 1 at the front.is this setup sufficient for decent cooling?also please tell me where i can buy these cards in mumbai at a cheaper rate?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> My current config is- 1.asus p5kc m/b
> 2.intel q9300 2.5ghz
> 3.2gb & 1gb transcend 800mhz ram
> 4.360gb seagate sata hdd
> ...



Everything is set. Get the HD4850.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have heard that ati cards are not suitable for 3d purposes.is this true?apart from gaming, i also practice modelling, texturing & lighting.which of the two cards-palit hd4850 or zotac 9800gtx+ is better suited for 3d work?please keep in mind that i am a casual gamer. How much will these cards cost in mumbai?can anyone please mention a few reliable shops?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^who said ??? i am doing maya animation on HD4850 its superb , its a rumor !!!!


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I know there have been many discussions on it...but ans it for me..gpu for 6k to 7k..which one to buy? available in delhi... thanx..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajooba215 said:


> I know there have been many discussions on it...but ans it for me..gpu for 6k to 7k..which one to buy? available in delhi... thanx..




Choose EVGA 9600GT super clocked    (or)

Palit HD 4670 

HD 4670 is latest and cheaper than 9600GT  

9800GT is available for 7.2k/- which is better than both


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^who said ??? i am doing maya animation on HD4850 its superb , its a rumor !!!!



Oh!!!thank you so much.you have cleared all my doubts.Now can anyone please tell me how much the palit HD4850 is going to cost?also are there two versions?a regular palit hd4850 & a palit hd 4850 sonic?if there is then what is the difference between them?


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Choose EVGA 9600GT super clocked    (or)
> 
> Palit HD 4670
> 
> ...



Dude palit 4670 is not in the market...so in that case evga 9600gt and 9800 r left..can u provide me there specs like bandwidth and all..nd ofcourse the present price in delhi..especially in nehru market...thanx again...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

eVGA 9600GT is 7.5k

Palit 9800GT is 8.2k ... where in the whole ****ing world did that damnwhatever got 9800GT for 7.2k ?

Obviously 9800GT is better .


----------



## IITian (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one should i buy?
palit 9800gt @ 8k
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3277
or
sapphire 4830 @8.5k
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3326


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Get the Palit 9800GT... BTW, if you can increase your budget, get the HD4850 which is around 25-30% faster than 9800GT and costs 9.2k .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy the palit hd4850 sonic which costs a little more than 11k.(source- theitwares.com) It has an 8 pin power connector.can i connect this card with my coolermaster 600w psu? Or is there any changes that i need to make?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^AFAIK, there wont be any problems.


----------



## IITian (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> ^Get the Palit 9800GT... BTW, if you can increase your budget, get the HD4850 which is around 25-30% faster than 9800GT and costs 9.2k .



I want to buy the graphic card+psu and my budget is limited to 10-10.5k.suggest the cheapest psu for 9800gt.
BTW is there any performance difference between 9800gt and 4830?i've read somewhere that 4830 can easily be overclocked to match the performance of 4850.in that case won't 4830 make a better choice?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> I want to buy the graphic card+psu and my budget is limited to 10-10.5k.suggest the cheapest psu for 9800gt.
> BTW is there any performance difference between 9800gt and 4830?i've read somewhere that 4830 can easily be overclocked to match the performance of 4850.in that case won't 4830 make a better choice?



As u can overclock also ,HD4850 is diff in performing in such case u can go for 9800gt its good or look for EVGA 8800GT , but 9800GT & 8800GT are same chipset ***

go for 9800GT + 500watts cooler master EXT power



767hsm.221bx said:


> I am planning to buy the palit hd4850 sonic which costs a little more than 11k.(source- theitwares.com) It has an 8 pin power connector.can i connect this card with my coolermaster 600w psu? Or is there any changes that i need to make?



HD4850 sonic is very good choice bro , then cooler master EXT power 600 watts is also cool ............  no probs happy gaming


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is this true or is this guys f**cking aroun... nvidida geforce 8800gt 512mb....
memory bandwidth 57.6gb/s ... for 6k..??????....here is the link..
*wwww.india.com/technology/gaming/the_best_graphic_card_rs_0_rs_6_000


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> I want to buy the graphic card+psu and my budget is limited to 10-10.5k.suggest the cheapest psu for 9800gt.
> BTW is there any performance difference between 9800gt and 4830?i've read somewhere that 4830 can easily be overclocked to match the performance of 4850.in that case won't 4830 make a better choice?



HD4830 is a lil hot and OCing will make it more hotter . The cheapest PSU would be a CM-EP500W for around 2.5-2.8k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U can wait for a week more, and save up, HD4850's worth it, so I strongly suggest that.

Else as Psychosocial has sugegsted


----------



## raj_v1982 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have intel DG33FB motherboard and xfx 8400gs. Now I want to upgrade my graphics card. my budget is only 6000 to 8000 not anymore. Suggest me a good XFX graphics card. How about 9600gt or 8800gt ??? is my motherboard compatible ?? (only XFX is available in my village)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> I want to buy the graphic card+psu and my budget is limited to 10-10.5k.suggest the cheapest psu for 9800gt.
> BTW is there any performance difference between 9800gt and 4830?i've read somewhere that 4830 can easily be overclocked to match the performance of 4850.in that case won't 4830 make a better choice?




if u want to overclock ur GPU so buy 4830 non-reference model cooler model so there is not big issue of heat and cooler master PSU r ok but i suggest u to increase ur budget nd go for corsair 450 this PSU is more efficient than CM-650


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me where i can buy the palit hd4850 sonic in mumbai? Also,ive read that this card has a dual slot cooler.what does that mean & how am i going to instal it on my asus p5kc m/b?please reply as ive never assembled hardware before!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can buy the palit hd4850 sonic in mumbai? Also,ive read that this card has a dual slot cooler.what does that mean & how am i going to instal it on my asus p5kc m/b?please reply as ive never assembled hardware before!



You can get it at Lamington Road... many shops have it there. Dual Slot cooler means the cooler is big so it will block the PCI or PCIe slot next to the PCIe x16... in short, one grafix card will take up space of two kept side to side but it will run a lot cooler. The normal Palit HD4850 doznt have dual slot only the SONIC has dual slot cooler. You can install it simply by inserting it in the PCI-e x16 slot .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanx a lot.


----------



## mib2_007 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

could anybody tell me the prices for these in India, also tell me are they available or not

1) Sapphire TOXIC HD 4850
2) HIS HD 4850 Iceq 4 Turbo X
3) Powercolor pcs HD 4850
4) Zalman VF900 or VF 1000

Thanks in advance


----------



## bal1961 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my MB Asus M2NPV-MX. with AMD 3200+..
i am having generic psu..
i like to purchase a Graphic card around and upto 7000/= with requisite psu..or case
kindly suggest..
thanks.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> could anybody tell me the prices for these in India, also tell me are they available or not
> 
> 1) Sapphire TOXIC HD 4850
> 2) HIS HD 4850 Iceq 4 Turbo X
> ...





sapphire is available Hd 4850 @ 10450/-
HIS & powercolor are not available
zalman cooler  dont know / if u r in mumbai u can get it

why u r asking about this 3 brands while u have *palit* on the hands.. PALIT outperforms these cards in cooling for HD4850


----------



## mib2_007 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> sapphire is available Hd 4850 @ 10450/-
> HIS & powercolor are not available
> zalman cooler  dont know / if u r in mumbai u can get it
> 
> why u r asking about this 3 brands while u have *palit* on the hands.. PALIT outperforms these cards in cooling for HD4850


is 10450 for toxic edition? palit sonic edition doesn't have heatsinks on RAM and power modules whereas sapphire and HIS both have realy good coolers.

is Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo or Thermalright [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*HR-03 available here? What is its price?*[/FONT]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> is 10450 for toxic edition? palit sonic edition doesn't have heatsinks on RAM and power modules whereas sapphire and HIS both have realy good coolers.
> 
> is Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo or Thermalright [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*HR-03 available here? What is its price?*[/FONT]



sorry i heared that TOXIC edition is not available in INDIA right now it seems , where u have any idea where it is available.

*the vga coolers in INDIA are available @ very little , may u can order in tigerdirect or the newegg


*


----------



## mib2_007 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> sorry i heared that TOXIC edition is not available in INDIA right now it seems , where u have any idea where it is available.
> 
> *the vga coolers in INDIA are available @ very little , may u can order in tigerdirect or the newegg
> 
> ...


I think they don't ship to India and even if they do, customs will eat u pa lot.
what about zalman and thermalright HR-03, have you heard about it in India?


----------



## AKI47 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HELLO FRIENDS !!

 I have brought a BFG 9800 GTX + graphic card from the us , but the problem is that when i insert it in my motherboard everthing starts but the monitor does not show any thing , ie thw standby mode light flashes ! i previously had the 8500gt which is working f9 ! my mother board is the ASUS P5Q Deluxe , i have a 500 watt coolermaster psu wid 4 gigs of cosair xms 2 dhx ram! im using E84000 as processor , i also try cmos reset , bios flash but it wont start , the cards fan is working meaing the card is workin , bt it doesent initialize!

plz i need your help asap! 

THANX!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Once i had the same problem.i had a quadro fx 1700 which i removed & then instaled an 8600 gt.when i switched on the pc, the monitor showed- "no signal". The gfx cards fan was working.for some reason i changed my ram's slots & the problem was solved.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AKI47 said:


> HELLO FRIENDS !!
> 
> I have brought a BFG 9800 GTX + graphic card from the us , but the problem is that when i insert it in my motherboard everthing starts but the monitor does not show any thing , ie thw standby mode light flashes ! i previously had the 8500gt which is working f9 ! my mother board is the ASUS P5Q Deluxe , i have a 500 watt coolermaster psu wid 4 gigs of cosair xms 2 dhx ram! im using E84000 as processor , i also try cmos reset , bios flash but it wont start , the cards fan is working meaing the card is workin , bt it doesent initialize!
> 
> ...


There should be a small LED at the back of the card beside the cooler exhaust ports, if the card is properly powered it should light up, its very faint though, turn off room light to see it.(Its there in my EVGA 9800GTX+, may be you also have one somewhere).


----------



## AKI47 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No luck , i dont have the led on my card , its a different design, ne more ideas!!
damn thing wont work ......but i think i dont have any power problems ! 

plz help !! 
thanks for u posts!!!

If u want 2 see which card it is log on 2 their website nd its the card wid the blue PCB. 
Maybe that should help , i have also mailed the support team@ bfg bt no replys as of now !
or is it the problm wid the mobo? ne ideas!
thanks!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> could anybody tell me the prices for these in India, also tell me are they available or not
> 
> 1) Sapphire TOXIC HD 4850
> 2) HIS HD 4850 Iceq 4 Turbo X
> ...



u can purchased sapphire dual slot cooler its available in india


----------



## spikygv (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AKI47 said:


> No luck , i dont have the led on my card , its a different design, ne more ideas!!
> damn thing wont work ......but i think i dont have any power problems !
> 
> plz help !!
> ...




remove one ram stick. set pcie to top priority in display selection in the bios. . remove all OC settings and get everything back to stock .. fit the card in ( make sure u've connected the pcie power connector ) and give it a whirl .. if it still doesnt work , try it on some other pc.


----------



## RMN (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

quick question guys....how good is the 8800?i mean when in its time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

in it's time, it rocked. now it's useless(nxt to actually)

Especially when 9600GT is like a slowed down 8800GT and HD4850 is an 8800ULTRA king


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> in it's time, it rocked. now it's useless(nxt to actually)
> 
> Especially when 9600GT is like a slowed down 8800GT and HD4850 is an 8800ULTRA king



Useless ? Really ? I am not teling this bcoz I own one but IMO 8800GT rox. I dont advice to buy it now but it plays any game @Max on PC except that Crysis. But still, today, if you want VFM, get the HD4850.


----------



## mib2_007 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> u can purchased sapphire dual slot cooler its available in india


how much does that one cost? toxic edition is also shown on thier india site


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

8800GT is not bad but comparing the price its useless , when it comes to 6-7k means 8800GT will be VLM


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In terms of performance,is there any major difference between palit hd4850 standard edition & palit hd4850 sonic? Will these cards support upcoming games like gta 4 & gears of war 2? Is the standard palit hd4850 better than the zotac 9800gt & gtx?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> In terms of performance,is there any major difference between palit hd4850 standard edition & palit hd4850 sonic? Will these cards support upcoming games like gta 4 & gears of war 2? Is the standard palit hd4850 better than the zotac 9800gt & gtx?



what are u talking about HD 4850 will run run the GTA 4 @ high settings 

sonic has better cooling for factory overclocked 685/1033
standard palit HD 4850 625/993 has too better cooling u can overclock manually to 675/1033 - no issues 

9800GT is no match for HD4850 ,but 9800gtx+ is equal to HD4850 - but in some games HD 4850 wins 9800gtx+


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> what are u talking about HD 4850 will run run the GTA 4 @ high settings
> 
> sonic has better cooling for factory overclocked 685/1033
> standard palit HD 4850 625/993 has too better cooling u can overclock manually to 675/1033 - no issues
> ...



thanx. So even if i buy the standard hd4850, i wont be making a wrong decision?i am taking a long time to buy a card as i wont upgrade for another 1-1.5yrs. My budget is 11k. So please bear with me!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> thanx. So even if i buy the standard hd4850, i wont be making a wrong decision?i am taking a long time to buy a card as i wont upgrade for another 1-1.5yrs. My budget is 11k. So please bear with me!



ok can u tell ur system specification according to that i can say surely .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

-Zebronics antibiotic cabby
-Coolermaster extreme power 600w
-Asus p5kc m/b  
-Intel q9300 2.5ghz
-1gb & 2gb transcend 800mhz ram
-360gb seagate sata & 80gb seagate ide hdd
-Samsung dvd-rw


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> -Zebronics antibiotic cabby
> -Coolermaster extreme power 600w
> -Asus p5kc m/b
> -Intel q9300 2.5ghz
> ...



Hey u got the wonderfull config bro , dont worry u can have HD 4850 for more than 1 year no probs 

Sonic is factory overclocked 

If u r going for PAlit means u can have standard HD 4850 that means u can overclock manually no problem at all , save ur 1.5k on buying the standard Palit HD 4850


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And what about the better cooling on SONIC ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SONIC OC results r not at all fantastic, a 1GB HD4850 outperforms a HD4870, but not a SONIC, neither a TOXIC. They have:

1. Factory OC settings
2. Much better cooling

We suggest these cards for the second reason.


----------



## mib2_007 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> SONIC OC results r not at all fantastic, a 1GB HD4850 outperforms a HD4870, but not a SONIC, neither a TOXIC. They have:
> 
> 1. Factory OC settings
> 2. Much better cooling
> ...


which is the cheapest 1 GB 4850 card? how much will that cost me?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> how much does that one cost? toxic edition is also shown on thier india site



10450 bro its runs cool and sapphire,powercolor,Gecube and MSI  r very good brand for AMD.But People r loving to buy Palit brand becoz for cooling  WOW and CHEAP gr8 so buy it guys.If some wants buy cheap card so buy expertvision or visiontek.my sapphire runs normally  47 C i give screen shot if some one have any doubt.

if u want to buy 4850 so 512 is sufficient for card but 4870 he needs 1GB then he show wat he is.



767hsm.221bx said:


> -Zebronics antibiotic cabby
> -Coolermaster extreme power 600w
> -Asus p5kc m/b
> -Intel q9300 2.5ghz
> ...



bro i update my GPU every year but this time my GPU can sustained at least 1.5 yr.In my opinion buy sapphire 4850 dual slot cooler or Gecube(Gecube is not famous in india so its not means the performance and quality r bad its equal to sapphire ) MSI is also a good option but i don't think its cheap nd if u wants cheap so buy plait normal card.If u want OC so u can do with this palit card


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've finally decided to go with palit hd 4850 sonic. Reviews say that it has really good cooling.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> I've finally decided to go with palit hd 4850 sonic. Reviews say that it has really good cooling.



DOn't wait a sec, go for it.




mib2_007 said:


> which is the cheapest 1 GB 4850 card? how much will that cost me?



Oh, it's outta the world, 17.5k, although this I tell u, it's lesser clock speed, lesser memory speed and this model has better cooling than a 17.5k HD4870, and the best thing is it performs better.

But 17.5k for a HD4850 no matter 1GB although it beats HD4870 hmm...

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?searchstring=HD4850&x=0&y=0


----------



## abhiarch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Please help 2x Palit HD 4850 Crossfire dropping fps*

 Please help 2x Palit HD 4850 Crossfire dropping fps

i have connected both the cables to crossfire my graphic cards but when i enable Crossfire under Ati CCC 8.11 it start dropping Fps instead increasing. but when i play games on single card(crossfire disabled) i found 40% more fps. i m having problem with all the games i play. i have also tried both the cards separately, they both work fine. please help. games: Crysis, NFS undercover, DIRT and Grid
my system specs:

MoBo: MSI K9a2 Platinum
PSU: coolermaster 500w extreme power plus
Processor: AMD Athlon x64 4000+ 2.1 ghz
Ram: G.skill 2x 2gb 800 (4gb)
HDD: 1> Segate 160gb Sata. 
        2> WD 500gb Sata
        3> WD 500gb Sata
Graphics card: 2x Palit HD 4850
Operating: windows xp x64 sp2


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Please help 2x Palit HD 4850 Crossfire dropping fps*



abhiarch said:


> Please help 2x Palit HD 4850 Crossfire dropping fps
> 
> i have connected both the cables to crossfire my graphic cards but when i enable Crossfire under Ati CCC 8.11 it start dropping Fps instead increasing. but when i play games on single card(crossfire disabled) i found 40% more fps. i m having problem with all the games i play. i have also tried both the cards separately, they both work fine. please help. games: Crysis, NFS undercover, DIRT and Grid
> my system specs:
> ...



I think your sh1tty (no offence to you) CPU is being a bottleneck. 

Solution :- Upgrade it.

Before doing it, I suggest you revert back to 8.10 Catalyst and see if the problem is still there. If its there, upgrade your CPU. You atleast need a X4 9550.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cross fire is not enabled in every game "CRYSIS" will never take the Crossfire , the Nvidia supporting games do not take the crossfire .

BIOSHOCK can take advantage of crossfire "check this game in your crossfire it sure works"

"HD 4850" will not bottleneck any CPU , AMD 4000+ is ok for playing games


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Cross fire is not enabled in every game "CRYSIS" will never take the Crossfire , the Nvidia supporting games do not take the crossfire .
> 
> BIOSHOCK can take advantage of crossfire "check this game in your crossfire it sure works"
> 
> "HD 4850" will not bottleneck any CPU , AMD 4000+ is ok for playing games



WTF! Are you nuts ? He has TWO HD4850s if you can read well and AMD 4000+ is a low level and low powered CPU. Your Crysis thing is right but your other claims are wrong.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^I can admit , but i answered for the not supporting of the CROSSFIRE , but when playing games with single HD 4850 means AMD 4000+ is some what ok, but 2 cards it surely bottlenecks , but that's not the reason for the low FPS


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@NIGHTMARE :where did you buy your sapphire hd4850  dual slot cooler & what is its cost?is it as good as the palit sonic edition?

@damngoodman999 :is your palit hd4850 the standard edition?

Sorry for asking so many questions.(this will all be over on wednesday when i'll visit lamington road.) 

@damngoodman999-What temperatures(idle & load) do you get with your hd4850? BTW is your card the one with the large copper heatsink in the middle?


----------



## spikygv (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Please help 2x Palit HD 4850 Crossfire dropping fps*



abhiarch said:


> Please help 2x Palit HD 4850 Crossfire dropping fps
> 
> i have connected both the cables to crossfire my graphic cards but when i enable Crossfire under Ati CCC 8.11 it start dropping Fps instead increasing. but when i play games on single card(crossfire disabled) i found 40% more fps. i m having problem with all the games i play. i have also tried both the cards separately, they both work fine. please help. games: Crysis, NFS undercover, DIRT and Grid
> my system specs:
> ...



on X-fire enabled games , performance will only increase and not decrease. .which resolution do u play at ? beyond 1680x1050 , most new games become gpu dependent .. .so x-fire should show its colors. .i think its the psu thats pulling ur cards behind. .i recommend changing to a corsair hx620 W .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya, CM EP500W is enough for a single HD4850 but it wont handle two. CPU will be a bottleneck too...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@767hsm.221bx the cost around 10000-10450 i bought my card on 26 oct @10450


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @767hsm.221bx the cost around 10000-10450 i bought my card on 26 oct @10450



are you from mumbai?where did you buy it from?

@damngoodman999-what temps (idle & load) do you get with your standard palit card? Do you use any aftermarket cooling solution?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> are you from mumbai?where did you buy it from?
> 
> @damngoodman999-what temps (idle & load) do you get with your standard palit card? Do you use any aftermarket cooling solution?




I dont use any after market cooler on PALIT HD 4850  , 

IDLE = 42 - 45

ON LOAD "games like crysis , farcry2" = 58 - 61 

it never crossed 62degrees LOAD on Overclocking up to 675/1033


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> I dont use any after market cooler on PALIT HD 4850  ,
> 
> IDLE = 42 - 45
> 
> ...



i think thats really good. BTW, i have seen two variants of the palit standard edition.one has a large heatsink in the middle(golden color),the other has a cooler covering most parts of the card(seen on theitwares.com). which one is yours?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> i think thats really good. BTW, i have seen two variants of the palit standard edition.one has a large heatsink in the middle(golden color),the other has a cooler covering most parts of the card(seen on theitwares.com). which one is yours?




middle golden one this one is mine :

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/9255/lftangmn1.jpg



The Another full covered one is ATI "reference model" that generates lot of heat , do u need a grilled stove means u can buy that " its very hot in cooking GRILLED CHICKEN"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> middle golden one this one is mine :
> 
> *img504.imageshack.us/img504/9255/lftangmn1.jpg
> 
> ...



so i was thinking.most websites reviewed the reference model. Temperatures would rise above 90c on load. That made me wonder how your card runs so cool.now i know the secret. Thanks

BTW, is the sapphire toxic edition available in india?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> so i was thinking.most websites reviewed the reference model. Temperatures would rise above 90c on load. That made me wonder how your card runs so cool.now i know the secret. Thanks
> 
> BTW, is the sapphire toxic edition available in india?



i dont think so "TOXIC" will be available , but some places they ship it seems i dont where ??

but standard sapphire cards are available !!!


----------



## abhiarch (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> Ya, CM EP500W is enough for a single HD4850 but it wont handle two. CPU will be a bottleneck too...



thaks for ur sugesstions. but please also recomend me the psu as well. i m planning to buy both (X4 9550 and psu)today or tommorow


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhiarch said:


> thaks for ur sugesstions. but please also recomend me the psu as well. i m planning to buy both (X4 9550 and psu)today or tommorow




wats ur budget on the PSU ??

u can choose 3 psu's below 4k

cooler master 500watts = 2.4k
cooler master 600watts = 3.4k
corsair VX 450 = 3.9 k


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> i dont think so "TOXIC" will be available , but some places they ship it seems i dont where ??
> 
> but standard sapphire cards are available !!!



thanx..so its finally either the palit standard or sonic edition(cheaper than sapphire).how is the after sales/warranty support of palit?


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> I dont use any after market cooler on PALIT HD 4850  ,
> 
> IDLE = 42 - 45
> 
> ...


wow, those are really COOOL temps..... I think they will go up in summers, I will apply a custom cooling till then. 
how much overclock did you got on your card? the only drawback I see in palit cards is that they don't have cooling on MOSFET's and RAM IC's. those limit the overclocking of the card. thats why I like the sapphire toxic card, don't know how much that one will cost.

And if I got a HIS card, I will jump on it. Are visiontek cards available here?


----------



## srinivasdevulapally (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My pc config is as follows:
AMD Sempron  processor
Nvidia Geforce 6150 SE gfx card
1 Gb ddr2 Ram

Can u please help me know about the performance  of my gfx card for playing new games and also the required settings for that...

Is my gfx card a bad one...? If that is the case then please suggest me to exchange this for a new one with which i can play the latest games w/o any problem...And also give me the estimated cost of exchange...Thanks in advance....

waiting for a reply ...please...


----------



## mmharshaa (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your gfx card really sucks!!! u need to replace it with 8800GT....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> thanx..so its finally either the palit standard or sonic edition(cheaper than sapphire).how is the after sales/warranty support of palit?



Before 2 years , the "palit" was down in customer service but now they increased , its now they doing good.

u can surely rely on the PALIT " i too asked many things like that and i got this card"

"XFX nvidia cards are best after sales customer service in INDIA , but they are costly"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Before 2 years , the "palit" was down in customer service but now they increased , its now they doing good.
> 
> u can surely rely on the PALIT " i too asked many things like that and i got this card"
> 
> "XFX nvidia cards are best after sales customer service in INDIA , but they are costly"



too bad xfx doesnot manufacture ati cards.


----------



## ToxinX (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well i am starting to sound like a broken record but here's the scene:

I am tired of searching for Toxic and Sonic editions of the 4850. So i need a final piece of advice:

Sapphire HD 4850 with Dual SLot Heatsink or MSI R4850?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srinivasdevulapally said:


> My pc config is as follows:
> AMD Sempron  processor
> Nvidia Geforce 6150 SE gfx card
> 1 Gb ddr2 Ram
> ...



You actually dont have a grafix card coz the 6150SE is an IGP . And if you need a buying advice, post your budget.

BTW, new cards will be bottleneck on your system with only 1GB RAM and a Sempron CPU.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ToxinX said:


> Well i am starting to sound like a broken record but here's the scene:
> 
> I am tired of searching for Toxic and Sonic editions of the 4850. So i need a final piece of advice:
> 
> Sapphire HD 4850 with Dual SLot Heatsink or MSI R4850?



IMO, the sapphire card is better.although i could be wrong.
BTW,are you from mumbai?


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> I dont use any after market cooler on PALIT HD 4850  ,
> 
> IDLE = 42 - 45
> 
> ...


Wow, that's some cool card, my EVGA 9800GTX+ SC is always between 
53c @ idle to 65c @ max load(Crysis), your idle is waaay cooler, may be the fuss about ATI cards overheating is crap.

ANYWAY has anyone played *Splinter Cell* or *Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow* in any *nVidia 8,9 series card*? I seem to having some issues with lighting, the projected lights does'nt fall on the ground, the problem is solved when I use my ATI X1950XTX card, any help here?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> IMO, the sapphire card is better.although i could be wrong.
> BTW,are you from mumbai?



Yup, Sapphire is better.


----------



## ashray99923 (Dec 2, 2008)

*powercolour,asus 4830 vs palit 4850*

is that well if i get the powercolor or asus 4830.insted of palit hd4850..since it running hot.........also powercolor is cheaper....and according to benchmarks there not significance difference beetween two.........i am not a hardcore gamer.....and i like to play racing games like dirt,grid,nfs undercover...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> are you from mumbai?where did you buy it from?
> 
> ?



i purchased from bangalore but  i m not living in bangalore


----------



## srinivasdevulapally (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> You actually dont have a grafix card coz the 6150SE is an IGP . And if you need a buying advice, post your budget.
> 
> BTW, new cards will be bottleneck on your system with only 1GB RAM and a Sempron CPU.


 
10 K is my budget...please suggest me... and at what price will the old ones (mobo and processor) go for..?
They are actually bought 3 months ago..


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U can try extending the budget to 15k or near that and get:

E5200 @ 4.4k
Gigabyte G31 @ 2.8k
1GB DDR2 @ 0.8k(u already have 1GB so total 2GB, and make sure the frequencies are same)
HD4670 @ 5.4k or HD4650 @ 4.8k

Total is ~ 12k.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srinivasdevulapally said:


> 10 K is my budget...please suggest me... and at what price will the old ones (mobo and processor) go for..?
> They are actually bought 3 months ago..



Dont expect more than 2.8-3.2k for RAM/mobo/proccy

I suggest that you save up, and get a E5200/ASUS P5K PLVM/2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM and a Palit HD4850

Total will be 18k for the above mentioned config... and if you minus 3k for the proccy/mobo/ram you currently have, thats 15k and its totally worth it IMO! Will give you good gaming experience.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Maybe i shouldn't be posting this but digit mag awarded the zotac 9800gtx amp edition the zero1 award.the card retails at 10,555.hd4850 wasn't even a challenger!


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> Maybe i shouldn't be posting this but digit mag awarded the zotac 9800gtx amp edition the zero1 award.the card retails at 10,555.hd4850 wasn't even a challenger!


r u serious? if it is gtx+ then it cud bee a worthy card at that price but 4850 BLOWS away gtx card


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> r u serious? if it is gtx+ then it cud bee a worthy card at that price but 4850 BLOWS away gtx card



yes i'm serious.in the high-end series the palit hd4870 sonic 1gb wins. In the mid range the zotac 9800gtx amp edition(not gtx+) & in the entry level segment the Evga 9600gt wins.
Me shocked.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> yes i'm serious.in the high-end series the palit hd4870 sonic 1gb wins. In the mid range the zotac 9800gtx amp edition(not gtx+) & in the entry level segment the Evga 9600gt wins.
> Me shocked.




See u should understand the REVIEWS in here and in the magazines ,( For.example=> 9800gtxamp is good performance boost like sonic."9800gtxamp = standard9800gtx+"
HD 4850 is value for money and performance .

See there are lot of fake reviews and marketing going on here in this forum . "See EVGA 9800gtxamp" is really good card but u have u analyze something in the "DIGIT MAG" completely 9800gtx+ is competitor for the HD4850 were 9800gtx surely wins in 3D mark 06 the HD 4850.

*But STILL TRUSTABLE MAGAZINE IS "DIGIT MAGAZINE" IN INDIA* , cause u should check with the price also see when 9800gtxamp is 12800/- and HD 4850 is 9300/-
both are same performance spending 3k on 9800gtx is think??.so DIGIT MAG always recommend the featured GFX card and quality . still NVIDIA carries the featured GFX card."*In Nvidia SLI of 9800gtxamp work in many games and beats every single card on the planet"* 

ATI was successfull in the 4XXX series but before that NIVIDIA captured the place for many years.

*if u r buying the NewGraphics card or any computer peripherals always check with the USER who is using the same product can assume the exact result of the product.*


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> See u should understand the REVIEWS in here and in the magazines ,( For.example=> 9800gtxamp is good performance boost like sonic."9800gtxamp = standard9800gtx+"
> HD 4850 is value for money and performance .
> 
> See there are lot of fake reviews and marketing going on here in this forum . "See EVGA 9800gtxamp" is really good card but u have u analyze something in the "DIGIT MAG" completely 9800gtx+ is competitor for the HD4850 were 9800gtx surely wins in 3D mark 06 the HD 4850.
> ...



there's no doubt that i'm going to buy the hd4850 standard or sonic,whichever i get,since larger no. of reviews suggest its a better card. BTW, digit mag says the 9800gtx amp edition costs rs10500/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's a minimum of 12.5k, 9800GTX doesn't sell below 20k still AFAIK.

XpertVision 9800GTX+ is for 12.5k


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

don't know why distributors are so greedy for nvidia products. They are way tooo costly here in India.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just bought the palit hd4850(standard) from primeabgb, lamington road. Price-rs9100/-. Unfortunately the sonic edition was not available in any of the shops. A sincere thank you to all the forum members who helped me.specially damngoodman999, nightmare & psychosocial. I also found the sapphire hd 4850 dual slot at some of the shops but it was priced at rs9500-10,000.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey very happy dude , congrats to you & HAPPY GAMING

Then what game are decided to play first dude ???


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Hey very happy dude , congrats to you & HAPPY GAMING
> 
> Then what game are decided to play first dude ???



well i'm not sure what i'll play. You tell me! BTW, I haven't overclocked a single piece of hardware in my life but i'd really like to overclock this card.how should i proceed?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u can surely overclock a palit HD4850 , no probs first time u overclocking nah so overclock to 650/1033 buddy and see the performance . do u have FARCRY 2 ???


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah that would be adequate and if AMD software has automatic overclocking option, do it that way. Happy gaming dude!!! play call of duty modern warfare, one of the most ultimate games of all time.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have XFX GeForce 8400GS 512mb card. The memory clock is only 266, shader clock is only 918mhz and bandwidth is only 4.3gb/s
is my card faulty. please help

*i35.tinypic.com/246pg7k.gif

but on websites it shows 

CHIPSET      - nVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS GPU 
               450MHz Core Clock Speed
               1200MHz Shader Clock Speed
               3.6 billion/sec. Texture Fill Rate
MEMORY       - 512MB 64-bit, GDDR2 Memory
               800MHz Memory Clock
               6.4GB/sec Memory Bandwidth


----------



## nvidia (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Memory clock should have been 400Mhz. Have you underclocked your card anytime?


----------



## raj_v1982 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidia said:


> Memory clock should have been 400Mhz. Have you underclocked your card anytime?



no


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think that he understands that much that he 'underclocked' it...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> u can surely overclock a palit HD4850 , no probs first time u overclocking nah so overclock to 650/1033 buddy and see the performance.



i enabled ati overdrive & used the AUTOTUNE feature in CCC. It set my gpu clock at 665mhz & my memory clock at 1038mhz. These settings passed the custom clock test. The card runs at 50C-51C idle. But in the current values section the gpu clock shows as 500mhz & memory clock as 993mhz, these values are not static, they keep fluctuating between 500mhz-665mhz & 993mhz-1038mhz but usually stays at 50
& 993mhz. Is this normal? Is my card overclocked?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> i enabled ati overdrive & used the AUTOTUNE feature in CCC. It set my gpu clock at 665mhz & my memory clock at 1038mhz. These settings passed the custom clock test. The card runs at 50C-51C idle. But in the current values section the gpu clock shows as 500mhz & memory clock as 993mhz, these values are not static, they keep fluctuating between 500mhz-665mhz & 993mhz-1038mhz but usually stays at 50
> & 993mhz. Is this normal? Is my card overclocked?




u wana check that ur card is overclocked or not ??? use the "TECHPOWERUP GPU" 

download it from" www.techpowerup.com "

ok ,, then see close ur CCC then again start and see the clock values first !!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> u wana check that ur card is overclocked or not ??? use the "TECHPOWERUP GPU"
> 
> download it from" www.techpowerup.com "
> 
> ok ,, then see close ur CCC then again start and see the clock values first !!


 
ok so gpu-z reports the gpu clock at 625mhz & memory clock at 993mhz in the graphics card panel...in the sensors panel of GPU-Z it reports the gpu core clock at 500mhz & gpu memory clock at 990.6mhz..but this also keeps fluctuating & after some moment it reports as 665mhz & 1038mhz...stays that way for 1-3 secs & then reverts back to 500 & 990.6mhz.

- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083400205/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083263707/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083263167/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083262771/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083262581/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3084119264/
*www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083264049/*www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083262581/


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> ok so gpu-z reports the gpu clock at 625mhz & memory clock at 993mhz in the graphics card panel...in the sensors panel of GPU-Z it reports the gpu core clock at 500mhz & gpu memory clock at 990.6mhz..but this also keeps fluctuating & after some moment it reports as 665mhz & 1038mhz...stays that way for 1-3 secs & then reverts back to 500 & 990.6mhz.




In "techpowerupGPU" the "GPUCLOCK" should show the 665/1038 anytime , dont see sensors 

See only the GPU clock only in the "techpowergpu"

then also use the game like "crysis & farcry2" to check the FPS with the same settings before overclock and after overclock . the FPS should improve on the overclock !


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> I have XFX GeForce 8400GS 512mb card. The memory clock is only 266, shader clock is only 918mhz and bandwidth is only 4.3gb/s
> is my card faulty. please help
> 
> 
> ...



Try getting it replaced, and GIVE THAT guy a scolding, sometimes, out of fear, they mite give u a 8500GT to keep to quiet from further complaining.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> In "techpowerupGPU" the "GPUCLOCK" should show the 665/1038 anytime , dont see sensors
> 
> See only the GPU clock only in the "techpowergpu"
> 
> then also use the game like "crysis & farcry2" to check the FPS with the same settings before overclock and after overclock . the FPS should improve on the overclock !



how did you overclock your card..?
BTW, i set my clock settings to default in CCC..then used the autotune feature again..it set my clocks to 665 & 1038mhz like earlier..i tested the custom clock settings & accepted them..now gpu-z shows my clock speeds as 665 & 1038mhz..

- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083627713/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083627717/

but in the CCC, the current settings still fluctuates between 500-665mhz & 993-1038mhz.. can anyone explain why this is happening?

- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083400205/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3083263707/

Also what does the sensors panel in GPU-Z show?


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Try getting it replaced, and GIVE THAT guy a scolding, sometimes, out of fear, they mite give u a 8500GT to keep to quiet from further complaining.


thTS FUNNY


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> how did you overclock your card..?
> BTW, i set my clock settings to default in CCC..then used the autotune feature again..it set my clocks to 665 & 1038mhz like earlier..i tested the custom clock settings & accepted them..now gpu-z shows my clock speeds as 665 & 1038mhz..
> 
> 
> ...




think u r little bit confused , see the GPU shows that ur card is OCed , but the immediate opening of the ccc will the current clock settings " that is 665/1038 " then it shows the allocated to the chipset default clock is 500 , that is minimum (625/993 is not minimum u can underclock to 500 of mnimum ok ) the only thing of GFX clock speed chipset of ATI HD 4850 is 625 ,, its ok


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> think u r little bit confused , see the GPU shows that ur card is OCed , but the immediate opening of the ccc will the current clock settings " that is 665/1038 " then it shows the allocated to the chipset default clock is 500 , that is minimum (625/993 is not minimum u can underclock to 500 of mnimum ok ) the only thing of GFX clock speed chipset of ATI HD 4850 is 625 ,, its ok


  ok..so is my card OC'ed then? BTW, how did you OC your card?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> ok..so is my card OC'ed then? BTW, how did you OC your card?




first i OCed with ATI tool , then now i OCed with CCC .

Which CATALYST DRIVER are u using mention the version ???


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> I have XFX GeForce 8400GS 512mb card. The memory clock is only 266, shader clock is only 918mhz and bandwidth is only 4.3gb/s
> is my card faulty. please help
> 
> *i35.tinypic.com/246pg7k.gif
> ...


Graphic cards(also CPUs) tend to underclock themselves if they reach or become close to the critical temperature, open the case and feel the card, if it seems excessively hot then you might need to replace it, use this tool to check;*www.guru3d.com/rivatuner/, GPU-Z might report faulty values.

P.S-You may want to install the latest drivers for your card. Since GPU-Z reports the values from drivers a corrupt driver file might also cause this.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Has anyone played *Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow* on any *nVidia 8,9 series GFx card*? As I started playing this old classic, I saw a bug with the lighting models, the projected lights were not falling on the ground and the ground always remained dark, I could see the light sources but could'nt see the light falling on the ground. The problem disappears when I use my *X1900XTX card*, also its not there with Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, any clue here?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> first i OCed with ATI tool , then now i OCed with CCC .
> 
> Which CATALYST DRIVER are u using mention the version ???



i am using catalyst v. 8.11


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@767hsm.221bx:





> But in the current values section the gpu clock shows as 500mhz & memory clock as 993mhz, these values are not static, they keep fluctuating between 500mhz-665mhz & 993mhz-1038mhz but usually stays at 50
> & 993mhz. Is this normal? Is my card overclocked?


The card without using oc from overdrive is not oc'ed(i.e. by default a standard version is not oc'ed).What happens is that graphic card operates in two modes , the 2-d mode(like applications like word, excel,watching movies ) and the 3d mode(for gaming and 3d stuff like benchmarks).When it is running in 2-d mode it dynamically lowers its core speed to 500Mhz, so as to use less power and in 3-d mode powers itself to the standard clocks of 625Mhz(memory clocks do not change).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> @767hsm.221bx:The card without using oc from overdrive is not oc'ed(i.e. by default a standard version is not oc'ed).What happens is that graphic card operates in two modes , the 2-d mode(like applications like word, excel,watching movies ) and the 3d mode(for gaming and 3d stuff like benchmarks).When it is running in 2-d mode it dynamically lowers its core speed to 500Mhz, so as to use less power and in 3-d mode powers itself to the standard clocks of 625Mhz(memory clocks do not change).




I understand the working stuff dude, but he needs to know that while starting the CCC the GPU clock shows "665/1038=>OCed then again it comes to the normal mode of the clock 500/993"

 " he is guessing that its fluctuating "

The normal clock mode "2D" which [uchiha_madara] tells is 500/993 is normal all the time . 
The OCed mode that is real GPU mode for applications and games "3D"

Now u got it buddy @767hsm.221bx

wow "uchiha_madara" really explains good

 "2D & 3D"  2D===>we say it as a normal clock mode

                 3D====>we say it as OCed clock mode

thanks for the info dude.........................................................


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> @767hsm.221bx:The card without using oc from overdrive is not oc'ed(i.e. by default a standard version is not oc'ed).What happens is that graphic card operates in two modes , the 2-d mode(like applications like word, excel,watching movies ) and the 3d mode(for gaming and 3d stuff like benchmarks).When it is running in 2-d mode it dynamically lowers its core speed to 500Mhz, so as to use less power and in 3-d mode powers itself to the standard clocks of 625Mhz(memory clocks do not change).



thanx..now i understand..so this means when i am playing games the card runs at 665 & 1038mhz & when its idle it runs at 500 & 993mhz?


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> thanx..now i understand..so this means when i am playing games the card runs at 665 & 1038mhz & when its idle it runs at 500 & 993mhz?


Do you know about Intel Speedstep or nVidia Hybrid Power mode? Then compare your experiance to that.

Read here about Intel Speedstep and compare;*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> thTS FUNNY


Know abt consumer rights and u'll see FUNNY indeed
Yeah it is isn't it?


----------



## monkey (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just for the information: ATI HD4870 NOW FOR $199 AT NEWEGG...  *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png

Is it signs of things to come?   *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/15.png


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Do you know about Intel Speedstep or nVidia Hybrid Power mode? Then compare your experiance to that.
> 
> Read here about Intel Speedstep and compare;*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep



Thanx for clearing my doubts.


----------



## RMN (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just a quick question guys.
which of the 9800's fall in the segment of 4850 and 4870?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok...another problem..i said in an earlier post that i used the auto tune feature in CCC to set clock speeds to 665mhz & 1038mhz from the default 625 & 993mhz..techpowerup's gpu-z detected the speeds as 665 & 1038.now the problem is these values are not saved, so when i restart my pc & run gpu-z it shows the speeds as 625 & 993mhz..i have to use CCC again to set my clocks .what should i do to keep my settings saved?


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys palit normal 4850 is for 9500 here in delhi and for 12000 for sonic edition, thats insane prising I thinkk.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

palit prices are always like that.


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but someone said that it should be around 10000-10500 I mean for sonic edition


----------



## jck (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

palit 9800gtx+ or zotac 9800gtx+ amp
which is better?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> but someone said that it should be around 10000-10500 I mean for sonic edition



well it is supposed to be so.. theitwares.com quotes it as rs11400..but when i went to buy my graphic card i asked its price(although it was not available at that time)at several shops in lamington..they all said it was above 12,000/-


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jck said:


> palit 9800gtx+ or zotac 9800gtx+ amp
> which is better?




Zotac


----------



## yash2006 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends there is some strange problem with my good old big 7600gs.it used to work fine in past but when i tried to use it tomorrow ,the graphics were cracked.it got detected as a 7600gs and  i installed latest nvidia drivers and rebooted as usual but  windows stopped working or hanged after booting .it only loaded in safe mode but graphics were still cracked/shredded.i tried to use old drivers also but no help.i used it on both xp and vista but same problem on both os.gpuz shows this :- card name :7600gs , pixel filrate -n/a,texture filrate -n/a, bandwidth-n/a , gpu clock -0mhz , memory clock -0 mhz.i run this on intel 946z motherboard  and intel 2180 and trnscend 2gb ram.plz help guys.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry for being a noob here but how can i check the framerates when playing games? do i need any software for it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> sorry for being a noob here but how can i check the framerates when playing games? do i need any software for it?



Yup and its called FRAPS.


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



RMN said:


> just a quick question guys.
> which of the 9800's fall in the segment of 4850 and 4870?


Well, a 9800GTX+ performs more or less like a HD4850, GTX260 competes with HD4870, and GTX280 beats all(except HD4870x2)


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> well it is supposed to be so.. theitwares.com quotes it as rs11400..but when i went to buy my graphic card i asked its price(although it was not available at that time)at several shops in lamington..they all said it was above 12,000/-


that mean it is for 12K approx, thr was also a news about price cuts, has it some weight to it?


----------



## hellgate (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dont think there will be any price cuts till new products r launched.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the excise duty is now  4% so price will cut asap


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> the excise duty is decrease 3% so price will cut asap


ohh yeah... thats positive news dude, I think we I would wait till 15th, that seems to be the floor level for price cuts


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> that mean it is for 12K approx, thr was also a news about price cuts, has it some weight to it?


 
you can contact theitwares.com or primeabgb.com & check the prices. they are mumbai based but ship to other parts as well.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys. i am new to this forum. i have been going through this forum for quite a few days but was reluctant to post since i never understood the technical aspects that you guys talk about of graphics cards. anyways i finally posted today since i wanted some help. i want to buy a graphics card but not the expensive ones that you guys talk about here. a friends of mine just bought a graphics card NVIDIA 8400 something for 2400/-. i am also planning to buy a graphics card in the range of 3000-3500. i didnt want to buy it in haste and then repent later. so i thought maybe you guys could be of any help. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i used the default clock settings(625-993mhz) in my graphics card(palit hd 4850) & ran the far cry 2 benchmarking utility. here are my results-
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585413/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585417/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585417/

then i used the Catalyst Control Centre's Auto tune utility to change the clock settings to 665-1038mhz. Ran the benchmark again & here are my results-
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585423/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585425/
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585429/

seems like the default values work better.why is this happening? also during the tests i have noticed that the framerates were really low during explosions..it reached the point of 2-3 fps..in both default & OC'ed settings! what is wrong here?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



look_niks01011968 said:


> hi guys. i am new to this forum. i have been going through this forum for quite a few days but was reluctant to post since i never understood the technical aspects that you guys talk about of graphics cards. anyways i finally posted today since i wanted some help. i want to buy a graphics card but not the expensive ones that you guys talk about here. a friends of mine just bought a graphics card NVIDIA 8400 something for 2400/-. i am also planning to buy a graphics card in the range of 3000-3500. i didnt want to buy it in haste and then repent later. so i thought maybe you guys could be of any help. any help would be appreciated. thanks



please reply guys


----------



## blackbird (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which GFX card will be for D945GCLF2 ?
Can any one tell a OK gfx card ? (cheapest)


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI 
Guys just wanna ask if I buy HD 4850 now & later if i buy another 4850 then can I CF them??


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> HI
> Guys just wanna ask if I buy HD 4850 now & later if i buy another 4850 then can I CF them??



Yes but you need a motherboard that supports CF.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> ohh yeah... thats positive news dude, I think we I would wait till 15th, that seems to be the floor level for price cuts



bro sorry writing mistake the excise duty is 4%


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



767hsm.221bx said:


> i used the default clock settings(625-993mhz) in my graphics card(palit hd 4850) & ran the far cry 2 benchmarking utility. here are my results-
> - *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585413/
> - *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585417/
> - *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3091585417/
> ...




Guys please look at this also!


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> HI
> Guys just wanna ask if I buy HD 4850 now & later if i buy another 4850 then can I CF them??



Better wud be to wait a month, and get HD4870 512MB GDDR5 for 10k
Yes that's true, HD4870 now costs only 199$.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1011260#post1011260


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Better wud be to wait a month, and get HD4870 512MB GDDR5 for 10k
> Yes that's true, HD4870 now costs only 199$.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1011260#post1011260


That is not going to happen because the prices in India are always have 3000 Rs or more difference in them than international prices.

But yes the prices may drop a bit.

4850 is available for as low as $170 but that doesn't mean we get it for 6500-8000 Rs.


----------



## vrslvrs (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what't the price of xfx 8800gt 512 and xfx 9600gt 512mb in madurai


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is no point in buying a 8800Gt card now.
If you have budget of around Rs. 7000 then get palit 9600GT
If you have budget of around Rs. 8000 then get palit 9800Gt

But as of now the best vfm card in the market is palit HD4850 - it's around Rs. 9500-10000


----------



## vandra236 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, I've just had my PC re-built with a Gigabyte MA78GM-S2H motherboard, AM2 Athion 64 dual processor, 500gb hard drive and heaps of ram. The graphics card is a N9600 GT series. I think my PC should be able to cope with most things BUT I've been playing Underworld (TR). While the game is going the graphics and performance are great but every so often and getting more and more frequent, the PC shuts down as tho' someone had turned the power off at the wall! Could this be a conflict with N9600 and the game? ( I know there's 'been a few glitches but with the 7000 series). Or could there be a conflict with my graphics card and the integrated graphics card that came with the motherboard. We've been told that this shouldn't be the case. It's really frustrating - any ideas?.................
BTW my power is 450w


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mib2_007 said:


> That is not going to happen because the prices in India are always have 3000 Rs or more difference in them than international prices.
> 
> But yes the prices may drop a bit.
> 
> 4850 is available for as low as $170 but that doesn't mean we get it for 6500-8000 Rs.



Dude, when HD4850 was 199$, Dollar was Rs.45.
And then, Indian prices was Rs.9500.

Now, HD4870 is 190$, not 199$ also, but Dollar is Rs50, so we can still expect it to be there for Rs.10000
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10850&Itemid=1


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vandra236 said:


> Hi, I've just had my PC re-built with a Gigabyte MA78GM-S2H motherboard, AM2 Athion 64 dual processor, 500gb hard drive and heaps of ram. The graphics card is a N9600 GT series. I think my PC should be able to cope with most things BUT I've been playing Underworld (TR). While the game is going the graphics and performance are great but every so often and getting more and more frequent, the PC shuts down as tho' someone had turned the power off at the wall! Could this be a conflict with N9600 and the game? ( I know there's 'been a few glitches but with the 7000 series). Or could there be a conflict with my graphics card and the integrated graphics card that came with the motherboard. We've been told that this shouldn't be the case. It's really frustrating - any ideas?.................
> BTW my power is 450w



I think the PSU is the culprit.


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vandra236 said:


> Hi, I've just had my PC re-built with a Gigabyte MA78GM-S2H motherboard, AM2 Athion 64 dual processor, 500gb hard drive and heaps of ram. The graphics card is a N9600 GT series. I think my PC should be able to cope with most things BUT I've been playing Underworld (TR). While the game is going the graphics and performance are great but every so often and getting more and more frequent, the PC shuts down as tho' someone had turned the power off at the wall! Could this be a conflict with N9600 and the game? ( I know there's 'been a few glitches but with the 7000 series). Or could there be a conflict with my graphics card and the integrated graphics card that came with the motherboard. We've been told that this shouldn't be the case. It's really frustrating - any ideas?.................
> BTW my power is 450w


your PSU is the main troubler, 450W is just tooo low for such a high power hungry system, get a 600W PSU to be safe now and for future


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



look_niks01011968 said:


> hi guys. i am new to this forum. i have been going through this forum for quite a few days but was reluctant to post since i never understood the technical aspects that you guys talk about of graphics cards. anyways i finally posted today since i wanted some help. i want to buy a graphics card but not the expensive ones that you guys talk about here. a friends of mine just bought a graphics card NVIDIA 8400 something for 2400/-. i am also planning to buy a graphics card in the range of 3000-3500. i didnt want to buy it in haste and then repent later. so i thought maybe you guys could be of any help. any help would be appreciated. thanks



U should look for Asus 8600GT 256MB DDR3  or HD 3650 512MB in ur price range.


----------



## vandra236 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Psycosocial and mib2_007 for your comments. I was wondering about the PSU but the guy in the shop assured me it would be enough - maybe I should take it back.
It has also been suggested that the PC may be overheating and this would cause it to shut off like this - what are your thoughts?..................before i run out and buy another PSU


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz tell the best graphics card under Rs 10k for my desktop. I have 1 gb ram, core 2 duo, intel 945g mobo.
Also could somebody tell the latest price of nvidia 8600gt 512 mb ddr2 or 256 mb ddr3


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Go for  Palit HD4850 for 9.5k and a stick of 1GB RAM for 700bucks.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey saw comp@ddict post will da prices really drop. If will how much will PALIT HD4850 1GB/512 Mb SONIC edition cost. Any place on Delhi/NCR where I can get it??????

Hey saw comp@ddict post will da prices really drop. If will how much will PALIT HD4850 1GB/512 Mb SONIC edition cost. Any place on Delhi/NCR where I can get it??????


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4850 costs aren't reducing here for some darn reason, it's still 10.5k^^

But it's actually down from 199$ to 139$ - HD4850


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@psychosocial
can u plz tell what are its specifications i.e. How much mb, ddr2/3 etc plz? thanx.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4850
800 Stream Processors
DX 10.1
512MB GDDR3 or 1GB GDDR3(1GB is very costly in India)


----------



## gramesh (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My PC specs are
P-III 800 MHZ processor
Intel 815EEA original Intel M/B with on board graphics.
SDRAM - 256MB
AGP slot supporting upto 4X AGP (AGP 2.0 compliant)
Five PCI bus add in card slots (SMBus routed to PCI slot 2), win xp prof sp-2

I would like to buy a graphics card, as many of the games are asking for a video card.

With the above AGP/PCI slots what are my choices please tell me.
Thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gramesh said:


> My PC specs are
> P-III 800 MHZ processor
> Intel 815EEA original Intel M/B with on board graphics.
> SDRAM - 256MB
> ...



1st :- No games will work on P3 and that too 800MHz
2nd :- 256MB RAM wont cut it.
3rd :- Getting a AGP card is difficult now


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@gramesh-Manufacturers dont produce agp slot gfx anymore. you better get a new rig if you want to play new games.


----------



## boblee (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX 5700 LE 256 mb 64 bit costs 6500 Rs

1st :- No games will work on P3 and that too 800MHz
2nd :- 256MB RAM wont cut it.
3rd :- Getting a AGP card is difficult now


www.intelsprocessor.blogspot.com
www.processorprofile.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



boblee said:


> XFX 5700 LE 256 mb 64 bit costs 6500 Rs
> 
> 1st :- No games will work on P3 and that too 800MHz
> 2nd :- 256MB RAM wont cut it.
> ...



Yes, its an AGP card but still do you htink it will play new games. Heck it cant even play 1-2yr old games at acceptable FPS.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Better you save up a good 30k and get a new rig.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ or get this:

1) Athlon 64 X2 4600+ :2.5k
2) Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H : 4.5k or ASUS M2A - VM: 3k
3) 1Gb DDR2 800MHz Kingston/Transcend : 650-700 bucks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



boblee said:


> XFX 5700 LE 256 mb 64 bit costs 6500 Rs
> 
> 1st :- No games will work on P3 and that too 800MHz
> 2nd :- 256MB RAM wont cut it.
> ...



what for is that link?? no relevance with those points..

and +1 for desiibond

the 780G IGP is more than 2x powerful than that 5700LE card


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dOm1naTOr said:


> what for is that link?? no relevance with those points..
> 
> and +1 for desiibond
> 
> the 780G IGP is more than 2x powerful than that 5700LE card




ya me to agree with this 780g chipset outperforms 7300GT 512MB ,, my pathetic old card


----------



## gramesh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks to all for your replies.

I agree it is an old machine, but are there any PCI cards available which I can use?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gramesh said:


> thanks to all for your replies.
> 
> I agree it is an old machine, but are there any PCI cards available which I can use?




You can add a sound card, lan card, TV Tuner, etc


----------



## shreye18 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello everyone.
I have a problem : my gfx wont work in dual channel mode for ram.sys boots normally but after sometime the screen blinks 2-3 times and finally goes to halt.the monitor goes off and after 1min the pc restarts.the card was working fine before my earlier 80 GB harddisk burnt out.after that i bought seagatte 160 gb and soon after that the problem apperared.i have changed drivers several times of several versions but the poblem persists.the card works fine in single channel mode with one ram stick but as soon as i put second one in,the card goes off.PLLLsss. help me.My specs are-
intel p4-3.06 ghz,intel 865gcv mobo,nvidia fx5500 256mb,simmtronics and kingston 512mb 400mhz ram sticks,psu-300 watt(the repairing guy replaced my old one with the present stated.i cant remember the old one's specs).


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shreye18 said:


> hello everyone.
> I have a problem : my gfx wont work in dual channel mode for ram.sys boots normally but after sometime the screen blinks 2-3 times and finally goes to halt.the monitor goes off and after 1min the pc restarts.the card was working fine before my earlier 80 GB harddisk burnt out.after that i bought seagatte 160 gb and soon after that the problem apperared.i have changed drivers several times of several versions but the poblem persists.the card works fine in single channel mode with one ram stick but as soon as i put second one in,the card goes off.PLLLsss. help me.My specs are-
> intel p4-3.06 ghz,intel 865gcv mobo,nvidia fx5500 256mb,simmtronics and kingston 512mb 400mhz ram sticks,psu-300 watt(the repairing guy replaced my old one with the present stated.i cant remember the old one's specs).



Case I
U need a 40W PSU and everything will be alrite.

Case II
The new memory module is damaged.



Psychosocial said:


> You can add a sound card, lan card, TV Tuner, etc



Yep, back to PCI, well a PCI gfx accelerator SUCKS more than the most rotten gal of our skol does(dun ask how rotten)


----------



## shreye18 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx comp@ddict.
i will ask my dealer and repairing guy to change my pc's power supply for case I.
for case II-both of my modules work fine when used as single in both the ram seats of my mobo and also my harddisk is tested to be ok(also self-tested by softwares like mem test and hdtune).
i have read about this problem in many sites and forums by many many users.
so is this a built in problem in nvidia- to work smooth for some and then f*** users hard.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

has any body got the non reference cooler laden Pailt hd4850(not sonic edition) to oc with just ati overdrive I can't seem to get an OC with anything(idle temps 40C and max temp at around 60c)I mean games crash (well only crysis needs the oc) at an OC of even 635Mhz(core)& memory stock.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Games crash? Then don't OC. All gfx cards and proccs give different results, some give terrible, depends on ur luck.

And u dun need to OC that card for 2-5 frames extra u noe.



shreye18 said:


> thanx comp@ddict.
> i will ask my dealer and repairing guy to change my pc's power supply for case I.
> for case II-both of my modules work fine when used as single in both the ram seats of my mobo and also my harddisk is tested to be ok(also self-tested by softwares like mem test and hdtune).
> i have read about this problem in many sites and forums by many many users.
> so is this a built in problem in nvidia- to work smooth for some and then f*** users hard.


Unlucky.....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> has any body got the non reference cooler laden Pailt hd4850(not sonic edition) to oc with just ati overdrive I can't seem to get an OC with anything(idle temps 40C and max temp at around 60c)I mean games crash (well only crysis needs the oc) at an OC of even 635Mhz(core)& memory stock.



yeah i have the same card you're talking about..the one from palit with a big dual slot copper heatsink...i used ati overdrive to OC it but i don't think its doing the job as i'm not getting any performance upgrade..far cry 2 runs miserably at 1680 x 1050 with ultra high & 8xAA.it runs well only at 1440 x 900 & 4xAA(ultra high).but no games have crashed so far.. the clocks are set to 665mhz & 993mhz using the auto tune utility.also if i switch off my pc & switch it back on the clocks are reset to their default values..wonder why this is happening?..Anyway i've saved a profile with the OC'ed clock settings & i have to activate it via CCC everytime i restart windows...annoying!!


----------



## shyamno (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for HD4650/9500GT/9600GT how much PSU should i need?

suggest me a "would be sufficient" one  as i don't want to invest more on that.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

500w

Get Corsair 500W PSU.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shyamno said:


> for HD4650/9500GT/9600GT how much PSU should i need?
> 
> suggest me a "would be sufficient" one  as i don't want to invest more on that.



*"would be sufficient"*
Cooler Master Extreme Power 460W @ 2.4k

Will run all of these widout hassles. But nothing higher.


----------



## MambaXL (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am looking to buy a PCIe card under 15k 
My PC Specs:
Proc:  C2D E6400
Mobo: ASUS P5B-VM
Ram: 4GB (4x1024MB ~ 667 Mhz)
Hdd: Seagate 200GB (7200rpm)
Vdu: Samsung Syncmaster T220 (1680x1050)

please suggest one PSU too to avoid bottleneck with above specs

Thnx


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MambaXL said:


> I am looking to buy a PCIe card under 15k
> My PC Specs:
> Proc:  C2D E6400
> Mobo: ASUS P5B-VM
> ...




HD 4850 /// Thats all no other GPU is much faster than HD 4850 under 15K

For Rs16500/- PALIT HD 4870 sonic 15% - 20% faster than the HD 4850 


PSU

Corsair HX620 - 7000/- (best psu)

Corsair Vx 450 - 3850/- (good)

COOLER MASTER 600 WATTS EXTREME POWER  - 3500/- (good )

COOLER MASTER REAL POWER 650 WATTS - 7300 (best )


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ vx 450 is better than CM 600 and 650


----------



## gramesh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Yep, back to PCI, well a PCI gfx accelerator SUCKS more than the most rotten gal of our skol does(dun ask how rotten)



thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MambaXL said:


> I am looking to buy a PCIe card under 15k
> My PC Specs:
> Proc:  C2D E6400
> Mobo: ASUS P5B-VM
> ...




Can you exceed your budget by 2k? If yes then you will get a monster gfx card called HD4870. It is a great card but costs 17k (Palit HD4870 512MB GDDR5).

If you cant, you have two options... Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 for 9.5k and eVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB GDDR3 for 13k.


----------



## tkin (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> HD 4850 /// Thats all no other GPU is much faster than HD 4850 under 15K
> 
> For Rs16500/- PALIT HD 4870 sonic 15% - 20% faster than the HD 4850
> 
> ...


HD 4870 Sonic for 16,500/-, where?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> HD 4870 Sonic for 16,500/-, where?



Itwares & chennai


----------



## MambaXL (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I did a sort of research on Google, and found that 9800gtx+ is better than 4850, because
of the out of the box PhysX support with state of the art driver management.

also it heats up less than 4850, though 4850 has raw dx10 power.

and reliable brands like xfx, zotac etc, dont have 4850s.
asus has 4850, but expensive. 

B U T , its still the complicated question.
whats for 15k ?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

comp@ddict:





> And u dun need to OC that card for 2-5 frames extra u noe.


If there is no harm to the gfx card then why not?(IMO)

@767hsm.221bx:





> but no games have crashed so far.. the clocks are set to 665mhz & 993mhz using the auto tune utility.


hey if it isn't too much trouble check your clocks with gpu-z while using some gpu intensive thing in windowed mode(e.g. furmark 1.5).catalyst 8.12 for me neither oc's the card nor changes the fan and i confirmed it with gpu-z (the fan thing confirmed with my ear too, cuz fan at 100% doesn't ramp up the noise as it usually should so.)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so u r going to use physics unit where ? there is no issue of heat with 4850 i m using its run 47-50 C.4850 is value for money if have plenty of money so u can buy which one u like by the way its ur money


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> comp@ddict:
> If there is no harm to the gfx card then why not?(IMO)



1. Decreased life of card
2. Any damage caused(sometimes, ur card gets fried) is not covered under warranty.
3. Increased Power Consumption
4. More heat(save nature!!!!)


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the price of xfx 9800 gt, xfx 9800 gtx, xfx 9800 gtx+ cards in Chennai. What PSU should i get for the above cards.

Please suggest the cheapest mobo preferrably from MSI, ASUS or GIGABYTE with hybrid power for the 9800 gt gfx cards(INTEL mobos). Please give the prices also.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Itwares & chennai


In Kolkata that card costs 19k (believe it).


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> comp@ddict:
> If there is no harm to the gfx card then why not?(IMO)
> 
> @767hsm.221bx:
> hey if it isn't too much trouble check your clocks with gpu-z while using some gpu intensive thing in windowed mode(e.g. furmark 1.5).catalyst 8.12 for me neither oc's the card nor changes the fan and i confirmed it with gpu-z (the fan thing confirmed with my ear too, cuz fan at 100% doesn't ramp up the noise as it usually should so.)



well, i don't know about the fan but GPU-Z shows my clock speeds as 665 & 1038mhz.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U can check fan speed using RivaTuner and increase it too. I suggest 70%, the best speed and reduces some 10C temperature.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Manickaraj said:


> What is the price of xfx 9800 gt, xfx 9800 gtx, xfx 9800 gtx+ cards in Chennai. What PSU should i get for the above cards.
> 
> Please suggest the cheapest mobo preferrably from MSI, ASUS or GIGABYTE with hybrid power for the 9800 gt gfx cards(INTEL mobos). Please give the prices also.



Take a look at these links :
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
*www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm

*For 9800GTx+ evga is recomended.*

*Buddy I'll suggest you to opt for palit HD4850 cards.
Look for dual slot cooler cards*

For psu : CoolerMaster Extreme Power + RS500-PCARA3 500W Rs.2800
CoolerMasterExtreme Power RP-600-PCAR 600W	Rs.3450
*Corsair	450W Power Supply (VX450W)	Rs. 3950 ( Recomended )*


----------



## nitvic93 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have Zebronics 8600GT 512MB which I overclocked to 642(Core bus) and 482(memory bus) using ntune. I pushed it to the limit and I could not overclock more. For about 10 months I was using it. Now while playing GTA 4 I noticed artifacts, big ones. the whole monitor was artifact filled and i had to force reboot it . Now I am scared to overclock this thing. 

Will there be any damage after the incident or is it a one-off issue ?

And I want to know whether the 8600GT can handle overclocking properly, especially this one ?


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Prices Please after da small fall in rates _--_-->>  ATI HD 4850 512MB, ATI HD 4850 512MB Sonic edition, ATI HD 4850 1GB, ATI HD 4850 1GB Sonic Edition>>>

Thanks


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

comp@ddict:


> 1. Decreased life of card
> 2. Any damage caused(sometimes, ur card gets fried) is not covered under warranty.
> 3. Increased Power Consumption
> 4. More heat(save nature!!!!)


AFAIK just bumping up frequency does not get you card fried.Decreased life I don't care, I mean it's not that it is going to go kaput in the next 12 months when the company selling itself offers an oc utility for the product.Power consumption who cares and about heat, man I live in a cold place and if the heat keeps me from firing up the heater, so much the better . 


767hsm.221bx





> well, i don't know about the fan but GPU-Z shows my clock speeds as 665 & 1038mhz.


Hmm looks like I am unlucky or whatever I don't care.Anyway nice it works for you.

@vaibhav Bishnoi: Bro, if you are going to buy a card don't buy the HD4850 1GB vers because there wont be that much of an increase in performance because the chip runs out of steam at the resolutions where that size of frame buffer is needed and at low res the 512MB is adequate. Try n get the 4870 1GB version.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Prices Please after da small fall in rates _--_-->>  ATI HD 4850 512MB, ATI HD 4850 512MB Sonic edition, ATI HD 4850 1GB, ATI HD 4850 1GB Sonic Edition>>>
> 
> Thanks



 *PRICES PLEASE (INDIAN CURRENCY)* 

By da way thanks for da advise uchicha


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MambaXL said:


> I did a sort of research on Google, and found that 9800gtx+ is better than 4850, because
> of the out of the box PhysX support with state of the art driver management.
> 
> also it heats up less than 4850, though 4850 has raw dx10 power.
> ...



U dont get it do u !! XFX is partner and all of Nvidia ... Zotac & palit are the same level of company 

PALIT HD 4850 & 4870 sonic are highest mid range GPU sellers in 2008 in INDIA


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> comp@ddict:
> 
> AFAIK just bumping up frequency does not get you card fried.Decreased life I don't care, I mean it's not that it is going to go kaput in the next 12 months when the company selling itself offers an oc utility for the product.Power consumption who cares and about heat, man I live in a cold place and if the heat keeps me from firing up the heater, so much the better .
> 
> ...




Well, I didn't mention that the decreased life can't be noticed at all.


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which mobo under 4k will do justice for a 9800 gtx? That's all i can afford for the mobo. ll there be any price cut from nVidia soon. ATI has released three value cards and GTX 295 is all set to release next month. So i wish nvidia cuts down the price for 9800 gtx.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9800GTX is no longer there, and if there, it's for 20k.

U dun need to wait, GTX260 55nm is launching by Tuesday, and the price wud be 199$ ~
So one month and u'd hav a 10-12k GTX260.
About the mobo, tell me ur procc, INTEL OR AMD!!!!

INTEL  -Gigabyte G31 @ 3k
AMD - Jeyway 780G @ 4k


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> 9800GTX is no longer there, and if there, it's for 20k.
> 
> U dun need to wait, GTX260 55nm is launching by Tuesday, and the price wud be 199$ ~
> So one month and u'd hav a 10-12k GTX260.
> ...



Core 2 Duo E8400. What happened to 9800GTX?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

comp@ddict:





> Well, I didn't mention that the decreased life can't be noticed at all.


Just curious as to what do you mean.BTW the prices for gfx cards as compared to other countries have seldom any relation to prices in India, the tax thing and price hikes by sellers are just ridiculous. 
@Manickaraj:





> Which mobo under 4k will do justice for a 9800 gtx?


Any mobo supporting PCI-E x16 is good and if you wish to SLI in the future buy a mobo that supports it and BTW don't buy a IGP mobo beacuse it virtually guarantees a zero OC(seeing as you have an Intel processor with AMD it is a little different story).


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Manickaraj said:


> *Which mobo under 4k will do justice for a 9800 gtx*? That's all i can afford for the mobo. ll there be any price cut from nVidia soon. ATI has released three value cards and GTX 295 is all set to release next month. So i wish nvidia cuts down the price for 9800 gtx.



Spend a little more & get MSI P35 NEO-F For Rs. 4600 or Palit P35 A For Rs. 4300.

A rig with p35 chipset, C2D 8400 & 9800GTX+ with 2x1GB ddr2  ram in dual channel will give you far more better performance & ocing capability than a mobo under 4K.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1

And if you buy P35A, I suggest you get the HD4850 as P35A has CrossFire ability which you can use later.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Manickaraj said:


> Core 2 Duo E8400. What happened to 9800GTX?



It died, there's it's big bro 9800GTX+

So buy these after 1 month cuz prices will drop.
1. Palit P35A @ 4.2k
2. HD4870 ~10-12k


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it true ? I can't belive my eyes. HD 4870 available for only Rs. 10-12 K in India or we have order it out online ?


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Is it true ? I can't belive my eyes. HD 4870 available for only Rs. 10-12 K in India or we have order it out online ?



It's just an expected price drop which may happen after the release of GTX 295 and GTX 260 55 nm version.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX 295 still fails with HD 4870X2 , poor  NVIDIA their response to HD4870 failed 


The ATI has released the crossfire HOTFIX for the HD 4850 & 4870 , now the crossfire works with all games fine


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Manickaraj said:


> It's just an expected price drop which may happen after the release of GTX 295 and GTX 260 55 nm version.



Oh. Thanks mate. I got it


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> GTX 295 still fails with HD 4870X2 , poor  NVIDIA their response to HD4870 failed
> 
> 
> The ATI has released the crossfire HOTFIX for the HD 4850 & 4870 , now the crossfire works with all games fine


Dude GTX295 beats HD4870X2 at every step, and both are at 499$ price.
But HD4850x2 is 299$ an performs as good(even better) than HD4870X2 and thus comparing HD4850X2 and GTX295, boo to GTX295


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anybody know a good graphics card(PCI X16) for 2000-4000 bucks? Plzzzzzz.....

plzz try to mail me at my email too... thnx a lott.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^GF 9500GT

And dun post it in oder's thread and u noe what I mean.


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Spend a little more & *get MSI P35 NEO-F For Rs. 4600 *or Palit P35 A For Rs. 4300.
> 
> A rig with p35 chipset, C2D 8400 & 9800GTX+ with 2x1GB ddr2  ram in dual channel will give you far more better performance & ocing capability than a mobo under 4K.



Where? I bought it last week for 6K + shipping. Even now no online shop quotes it for less than 6K!

Edit:-

Sorry. My mistake. It is P45.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Ok. It's alright buddy. No need to be sorry 

theitwares guys are selling it for only Rs. 4600

*www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSS.
*Rates for PALIT HD4850 512Mb & 1 GB Sonic edition.*
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
How much watt SMPS will be required and please tell da Brand also.
Any drop in prices expexted ????
THanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1GB costs hell.

The 512MB wud be 10k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k PSU


----------



## AbhY (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all, i'm, new here.
Well, i want to purchase a new graphic card and ram as well for gaming. 

My configuration is-
Intel P4 3.0GHZ,
1 GB DDR2 ram, 
Asus P5BMX-WifiAP MotherBoard(Inter 946GZ Equivalent),
80GB HDD,
DVD-RW + CD-RW

My total budget for total upgrade (GFX card + RAM) is around 4-4.5K

I have followed this topic, and i have shortlisted 3 models-
1) Nvidia 8600GT 
2) ATI HD 4350
3) Nvidia 9500 GT

Any other good one in such low price? I guess 3rd one may not be worth, but i'll like to get the confirmation. 

I'll be using it for gaming only and basically what i want is a nice one with any amount of memory (256 or 512), or any damn specifications (DDR2 or DDR3) which will give me best gaming performance and maximum compatibility and running for maximum amount of time. And just for knowledge, the 8600GT is available in 512MB, and 1GB versions, right? What is it?

And the RAM, i have 2 slots, one is already filled up having a 1GB DDR2 667MHZ stick. So, just one slot remeaining. Should i get 2 GB additional for being future proof, or shud i get just 1 GB instead? Plz consider that I'm not a hardcore gamer. As of now, i'm just after GTA 4, nothing else.

And one most last thing, will i require a new more powerful PSU according to my newer configuration?


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> GTX 295 still fails with HD 4870X2 , poor  NVIDIA their response to HD4870 failed
> 
> 
> The ATI has released the crossfire HOTFIX for the HD 4850 & 4870 , now the crossfire works with all games fine


Sorry dude, GTX 295 beats the crap out of HD4870x2 at every game it is tested on, at same price. Looks like nVidia is learning the truth and putting the card at 499$, i.e @ 28k in India, wish I had a SLI mobo, this card blows all away.

*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-295-preview/

P.S-There are more reviews, just google GTX295 review.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Sorry dude, GTX 295 beats the crap out of HD4870x2 at every game it is tested on, at same price. Looks like nVidia is learning the truth and putting the card at 499$, i.e @ 28k in India, wish I had a SLI mobo, this card blows all away.
> 
> *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-295-preview/
> 
> P.S-There are more reviews, just google GTX295 review.



The difference in performance in Dead Space is just insane. Those who think that HD4870x2 wins should seriously get their eyes checked. The people in green are back in bussiness 8).


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> The difference in performance in Dead Space is just insane. Those who think that HD4870x2 wins should seriously get their eyes checked. The people in green are back in bussiness 8).



But we cant forget wat ATI have done to the gaming community. No ATI, no 9800 gtx+ for 11k. ATI shud come back quickly with their 40nm GPUs and they shud beat the crap outta nvidia.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ati is going to launch the RV740 next quarter.Its made 40Nm process technology.better than any other CPU/GPU in the world!It will have 3600Mhz or 4000 Mhz may be GDDR5(just like 4870).And performance will  be be better than 4850 and price will be only 120$!!High performance low price-extreme value for money.Also it might be the first GPU in the world too be overclockable to 1 Ghz core speed!.PSP2 is also rumoured to have a GPU of this company and not nvidia.Successor of Xbox 360 and successor of Wii will have GPU of AMD,no news of PS4.These day  intel  r trying to buy Imagination Technology is PowerVR(Just like the brand name of Asustek company is Asus,the brand name of Imagination Technologies is PowerVR).It is very good graphics company-3rd only to Nvidia,ATI.So from I.T and one of my friend had a graphics card of this company called the Kuyro 2 which i benchmarked a lot.Competitor to Gforce 2, very good VFM


----------



## acidbrainfused (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My PC specs are:

Proc: P4-845G
Mobo: Mercury 903U
RAM: 1GB
HDD: Seagate 250G and 400G

Planning to add RAM, 1 more HDD (USB) and a couple of USB devices. 

a) What is the ideal PSU reqd?
b) Which is the "recommended" Graphics card for this config? (I would ideally want to play GTA 4, NFS etc.)

Plz. help.


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ati is going to launch the RV740 next quarter.Its made 40Nm process technology.better than any other CPU/GPU in the world!It will have 3600Mhz or 4000 Mhz may be GDDR5(just like 4870).And performance will  be be better than 4850 and price will be only 120$!!High performance low price-extreme value for money.Also it might be the first GPU in the world too be overclockable to 1 Ghz core speed!.PSP2 is also rumoured to have a GPU of this company and not nvidia.Successor of Xbox 360 and successor of Wii will have GPU of AMD,no news of PS4.These day  intel  r trying to buy Imagination Technology is PowerVR(Just like the brand name of Asustek company is Asus,the brand name of Imagination Technologies is PowerVR).It is very good graphics company-3rd only to Nvidia,ATI.So from I.T and one of my friend had a graphics card of this company called the Kuyro 2 which i benchmarked a lot.Competitor to Gforce 2, very good VFM


Decreasing Cheap fabrication process doesn't necessarily increase performance, then 9800GTX+ should beat 9800GTX by large margin but not so in reality, if the card costs 120$ then it will perform similiar to HD4850 or less, no way ATI will bring a card that replaces their current cheapest VFM card in less than a year, remember 8800GTX ruled for quite a long time, HD48xx will do the same.


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Decreasing Cheap fabrication process doesn't necessarily increase performance, then 9800GTX+ should beat 9800GTX by large margin but not so in reality, if the card costs 120$ then it will perform similiar to HD4850 or less, no way ATI will bring a card that replaces their current cheapest VFM card in less than a year, remember 8800GTX ruled for quite a long time, HD48xx will do the same.



8800 GTX ruled for a long time because of the abscence of competition from ATI at that period. The scenario has changed now buddy. If the rabbit rests for a while u know who ll win the race.


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Manickaraj said:


> 8800 GTX ruled for a long time because of the abscence of competition from ATI at that period. The scenario has changed now buddy. If the rabbit rests for a while u know who ll win the race.



Well you got the marketing right..!


----------



## AbhY (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

People, i'm waiting for your valuable suggestions. 
Post no. 7387


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AbhY said:


> Hi all, i'm, new here.
> Well, i want to purchase a new graphic card and ram as well for gaming.
> 
> My configuration is-
> ...


HD4650 @ 4.5k
1GB Transcend/ur current brand RAM @ 0.7k

Now u won't need a new PSU wid the HD4650, tada.


----------



## AbhY (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks comp@ddict. But this will require 5.2K, which gets out of budget. Can i do something like avoiding buying PSU by buying other GFX cards instead?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ati is going to launch the RV740 next quarter.Its made 40Nm process technology.better than any other CPU/GPU in the world!It will have 3600Mhz or 4000 Mhz may be GDDR5(just like 4870).And performance will  be be better than 4850 and price will be only 120$!!High performance low price-extreme value for money.Also it might be the first GPU in the world too be overclockable to 1 Ghz core speed!.PSP2 is also rumoured to have a GPU of this company and not nvidia.Successor of Xbox 360 and successor of Wii will have GPU of AMD,no news of PS4.These day  intel  r trying to buy Imagination Technology is PowerVR(Just like the brand name of Asustek company is Asus,the brand name of Imagination Technologies is PowerVR).It is very good graphics company-3rd only to Nvidia,ATI.So from I.T and one of my friend had a graphics card of this company called the Kuyro 2 which i benchmarked a lot.Competitor to Gforce 2, very good VFM




R u true that "RV740" chipset GPU for 120$ , i ve heard that the GPU will be more than 200$ listed 

Then 1Ghz core GPU cant imagine on the "RV" chipset , may be 40nm could make gamers dream ,

Also RV770 chipset has tend to outdated for ATI , the next chipset on the update of RV770 is ready with 40nm . 2009 launch 

i think green is now getting RED .


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^^GF 9500GT
> 
> And dun post it in oder's thread and u noe what I mean.




Hey. A last query.
what do you mean by GF?????
GeForce? Then please specify the brand like XFX, POV of others...
Also what is its exact cost?


Thanks in advance..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey. A last query.
> what do you mean by GF?????
> GeForce? Then please specify the brand like XFX, POV of others...
> Also what is its exact cost?
> ...




XFX would be little costly than other products , go for palit !!


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got a sparkle 9500 gt 512 ddr2 for 3900


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Decreasing Cheap fabrication process doesn't necessarily increase performance, then 9800GTX+ should beat 9800GTX by large margin but not so in reality, if the card costs 120$ then it will perform similiar to HD4850 or less, no way ATI will bring a card that replaces their current cheapest VFM card in less than a year, remember 8800GTX ruled for quite a long time, HD48xx will do the same.



first of all fabrication plant is not cheap i think u don't about FAB how much million spent on 1 Fab.I think u know the story of when ATI going to launch new 4xx GPU series and nvidia not expecting this waiting ur doubt  will be clear man. 



damngoodman999 said:


> R u true that "RV740" chipset GPU for 120$ , i ve heard that the GPU will be more than 200$ listed
> 
> Then 1Ghz core GPU cant imagine on the "RV" chipset , may be 40nm could make gamers dream ,
> 
> ...



Sorry not 120$ its 99$ read in Chinese site sorry for the link


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Any idea what will be the price of those 40nm gpu in here.

It's always higher in here. Look at 4870. It's selling for $199 but in here it's atleast Rs.16000-16500.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AbhY said:


> Thanks comp@ddict. But this will require 5.2K, which gets out of budget. Can i do something like avoiding buying PSU by buying other GFX cards instead?


If u want to be satisfied, and also want the extra 700bucks to not go waste, this is the best bet. Try it, it's too good an offer.




sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey. A last query.
> what do you mean by GF?????
> GeForce? Then please specify the brand like XFX, POV of others...
> Also what is its exact cost?
> ...



Oh sry, brand XpertVision @ 3.7k
Sparkle @ 3.9k

U choose.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Xpert Vision is a part of Palit IMO.


----------



## IITian (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

finally, i've decided to buy 9800gt
which company should i go for?palit?zotac??
also, will it run fine with cm500w or will it need 600w psu?


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would recomend you to spend a little more - only Rs. 1000 - 1500 & get palit HD 4850
It offers better performance than 9800GT & HD4830.
Actually It's the best VFM card in Rs. 8000-13000 range

Palit & zotac both are good. Just check which comapny have better after sales service in your locality.

9800GT, 9800GTX+ & Palit HD4850 should run fine with CM500w.


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, need help on buying the right graphics card.

I have AGP slot and 2 PCI slots(not PCI-e)on my mobo, P4 2GHz, 1GB RAM. Which one wud be the best graphics card within a budget of 4-5k. I actually want to splinter cell games and thief 3(i m more into stealth games, u see).


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



saturdayniteguy said:


> Hi guys, need help on buying the right graphics card.
> 
> I have AGP slot and 2 PCI slots(not PCI-e)on my mobo, P4 2GHz, 1GB RAM. Which one wud be the best graphics card within a budget of 4-5k. I actually want to splinter cell games and thief 3(i m more into stealth games, u see).


nVidia 7300GT 512MB DDR2 VRAM, should cost about 4k, I'm not sure which brand is still available, you'll have to look for yourself.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for Palit 9800GT, for HD4850, u wud hav to buy a Corsair VX450W , so total's up to 14k.

9800GT @ 7.8k
CM Extreme Power 500W @ 2.7k


----------



## IITian (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Go for Palit 9800GT, for HD4850, u wud hav to buy a Corsair VX450W , so total's up to 14k.
> 
> 9800GT @ 7.8k
> CM Extreme Power 500W @ 2.7k



that's why i m going with 9800gt and not 4850.moreover i don't need that much firepower as i m more into animation than gaming.i will b buying from lynx.
thanks evry1 for suggestions.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Go for Palit 9800GT, *for HD4850, u wud hav to buy a Corsair VX450W , so total's up to 14k.*
> 
> 9800GT @ 7.8k
> CM Extreme Power 500W @ 2.7k






@ comp@ddict - Buddy Just a question
Is not cm 500w extreme power sufficient for hd4850 

Here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99147

The guy *yesh1683* is running his HD4850 with CM 500w extreme power. Also the official requierment is also 500w.

Just google *hd4850+cm 500w extreme power*
& you will find many people are using Cm 500w extreme power with HD4850.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Its more than sufficient if you are running a <E8400 proccy and P45 board with around 4GB RAM and a single HDD and 1 or 2 DVD-RWs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ comp@ddict - Buddy Just a question
> Is not cm 500w extreme power sufficient for hd4850
> 
> Here
> ...



Im telling u dis cuz i dun want u to take the risk ofgetting ur computer fried.

And 500W is the official requirement, but ru aware that 500W CM gives less than 70% at the max which is less than 350W actually. Corsair VX450W gives more than 85% efficiency and thus is very good for such a config, especially with a high end C2D or a C2Q.


----------



## spiketide (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi all...

i wanna buy a gfx card and norrowed down my choices to the following :

(i) Palit 9400 GT - 1GB

(ii) XFX 8600 GT - 512 MB

please help to finalize which one to get....!!!!

are Palit cards good..? or do they have any performance issues...?

my mobo is intel D101GGC
intel 2.66 dual core processor
1.5 GB RAM
and onboard gfx chipset is ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 series...

thanks a lot in advance...!


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Psychosocial & comp@ddict - Thanks for clarifying things up.
I also know more the power you have & you will be on the safe side & powerful psu doesn't overload so they doesn't heat up much & have greater longevity

Yes I know that CM500w gives only 70% efficiency but I was just curious to  know how many people manage to run that gpu with that psu & a powerful cpu without any trouble.

That guy yesh1683 is running a e8400, HD4850 & 640GB hdd with other components with that psu.




spiketide said:


> hi all...
> 
> i wanna buy a gfx card and norrowed down my choices to the following :
> 
> ...



8600GT is better but I would suggest you to get a 9500GT 256MB ddr3 instead. They runs cooler than 8600GT as they are 55nm gpu. They should cost you Rs. 4200 (Palit ).

If you want to stick with 8600GT then get Palit 8600GT 512MB DDR3 with HDmi for Rs. 3600


----------



## spiketide (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys.. i wanna know whether palit will run without any perfornmance issues...?
i mean is it as good as a xfx card...? i wanna know about the brand.....


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit will just run fine any other good gfx card. Many members are here using Palit without a problem.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@spiketide :-

Up your budet and go for a 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 as topgear said. Currently Calibre, Xpert Vision and Palit have good models of 9500GT so buy any one of them .


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the current price of *hd4670* in *MUMBAI* ?
I know itwares quotes it as 5775/-...but considerind that ppl in kolkata get 9600gt for 6k...this seems high...
would it be cheaper in lamington?if so tell some shops which offer a good deal please..


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



spiketide said:


> hi all...
> 
> i wanna buy a gfx card and norrowed down my choices to the following :
> 
> ...


GO for 9500GT @ 3.7k, best option.



> What is the current price of *hd4670* in *MUMBAI* ?
> I know itwares quotes it as 5775/-...but considerind that ppl in kolkata get 9600gt for 6k...this seems high...


See, HD4650 is th best contender for 4.8k, and HD4670 uslessly costs 5.5k but no performance increase.
The nxt level is 9600GT selling for reportedly as low as 5.6-5.8k, so u see, no question of HD4670 at all.


----------



## janitha (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagar_coolx said:


> What is the current price of *hd4670* in *MUMBAI* ?
> I know itwares quotes it as 5775/-...but considerind that ppl in kolkata get 9600gt for 6k...this seems high...
> would it be cheaper in lamington?if so tell some shops which offer a good deal please..



5.5K @ primeabgb.com


----------



## AbhY (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> 8600GT is better but I would suggest you to get a 9500GT 256MB ddr3 instead.(Palit ).



8600GT Will be 512 MB, where as 9500GT will be 256 MB. How will the memory size affect the performance? What about running GTA4 with both these cards? GTA4 requirements say that it requires 512MB card. That's y i'm asking


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I said 8600GT is beter than 9400GT.

8600GT and *9500Gt* - Both have have identical performance but latter is *a bit better*.
*9500GT with 256MB ram can outperform 8600GT with 256MB ram.*
9500GT is based on 55nm fabrication process & 8600GT is based on 80nm.
*So 9500GT runs a lot cooler.*

9500Gt & 8600GT gpus don't have enogh power to utilise the whole 512MB ram.

So look for 9500GT 256MB DDR3 version - You can even oc it more than 8600GT as it's run cooler.

You should be able to run GTA4 better than 8600GT on 9500GT though lower settings and resolutions.

If you want play GTA4 at a decent quality then opt for 9600gt


----------



## spiketide (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the tips guys...

can utell what is the currnet price for 9500 GT and 9600GT...?
can u also specify it along with the size of RAM on them...?
my budget is 5k and there's no way i can go up and beyond that.... blame the recession...... i guess...

thanks....

and i also do have this nagging suspicion why palit cards costs so less than xfx cards... i mean cards with the same specs.....


----------



## AbhY (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				spiketide said:
			
		

> can u tell what is the currnet price for 9500 GT



At lamington road, mumbai,

Palit 9500GT 512MB = 3250RS/-
Palit 9500GT 1GB = 3750RS/-
I don't remember the ram type, if it's DDR2 or DDR3


I'll like to ask a few questions.


			
				topgear said:
			
		

> So look for 9500GT 256MB DDR3 version - You can even oc (overclock) it more than 8600GT as it's run cooler.


I'm looking for a GFX card with HDMI port (for connecting to TV), so that i can use the same HDMI cable which i use for connecting my DVD player to TV as well. 
Palit 9500GT doesn't have it. Any other brand suggestions?


Is a graphic card with DDR3 memory supposed to have any substantial advantages over the DDR2 version of the same? (Incase you need, I have intel 946GZ motherboard with DDR2 ram support)

I have 450W PSU (brand = i-ball). Will i need to change it if i use a Palit 8600GT/9500GT?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys,
I have a Intel C2D E8400, Asus P5GC-MX/1333 Board and a Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 card. All running on a Intex cabinet's default 450 W supply. It runs fine, but my concern is if it can create complications in the future. Also, my GFX card runs at about 65-70 deg. cel. under load, is this temp critical?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No, but 'm concerned about the PSU. please change it soon, very soon.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AbhY said:


> At lamington road, mumbai,
> 
> Palit 9500GT 512MB = 3250RS/-
> Palit 9500GT 1GB = 3750RS/-
> ...



The cheapest good card with HDMI port is Palit 8600GT 512MB DDR3 With HDMI For rs. 3500. Don't know about other brands.

Graphics card with DDR3 gives significant performannce boost.

If your PSU is serving you well hen you don't need to buy a new psu for running 8600GT/9500GT.


----------



## Vidur (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone please suggest me the cheapest Gigabyte graphics card.

no emphasis on specifications, 
just specify the price
please, its urgent


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vidur said:


> can anyone please suggest me the cheapest Gigabyte graphics card.
> 
> no emphasis on specifications,
> just specify the price
> please, its urgent




8600GT => Rs3400/-


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I need to get some things straightened out:
1> How will I know the effenciency of a PSU?
2> Is there any way to reduce the Power consumption, for example, by playing at a lower resolution?
3> Will attaching extra fans increase the load?


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Among the cards with are spoken above ? Which has efficiency to play GTA IV smoothly ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ At least 9600Gt. Better HD4850 or 9800GTx+


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giri1991 said:


> Among the cards with are spoken above ? Which has efficiency to play GTA IV smoothly ?



Anything above the 9600GT will cut it depending on the rest of the config as the game is more CPU dependent than GPU. If you have a good Core 2 Duo with 2.2Ghz speed and 2GB of RAM, then a 9600GT will be the cheapest card to play it smoothly at a res. of 1280x720 on Medium/Low settings.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> Anything above the 9600GT will cut it depending on the rest of the config as the game is more CPU dependent than GPU. If you have a good Core 2 Duo with 2.2Ghz speed and 2GB of RAM, then a 9600GT will be the cheapest card to play it smoothly at a res. of 1280x720 on Medium/Low settings.



Oof  GTA IV


----------



## spikygv (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I need to get some things straightened out:
> 1> How will I know the effenciency of a PSU?
> 2> Is there any way to reduce the Power consumption, for example, by playing at a lower resolution?
> 3> Will attaching extra fans increase the load?



its usually written on a label on the psu or on the box that the psu came with. many times , its over rated.
if its a popular psu , then u can see the reviews where efficiency is measured. if a psu is 80plus certified , then its efficiency is over 80% around 50% load. .even at 100% load , its above 80% . .it drops only at very low loads.

lower resolution will decrease power consumption but at too great a cost. .i dont think any one would reduce resolution for saving power. besides , the power u save is not even substantial.

an extra fan may take a watt or two . not much. its worth it as it brings about ventilation.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

one small doubt...i have asusu a8n-e mobo..a 939pin amd mobo...nforce4 ultra chipset...with pcie port. now will the palit hd4670 work on this? the card is ati but my chipset is nvidia..will there be compatibality problems?also the card is pcie2..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yes, it will work and no you wont have any compatibility issues.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The Palit 4670 will work just fine and PCI-E 2 cards are backward compatible with PCI-E 1.


----------



## marvindrao (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hv the following config

mobo: intel classic series dg33fb
procy: intel c2d e6750
ram: 2X1gb 800mhz transcend
gfx:  xfx 8600gt 512mb ddr2


nw i m facing this odd problem wid my games. aftr playing fr abt 10-30mins(depending on d game) my game gets stuck midway...the computer stops responding fr abt 30secs-1min. den wen it starts responding i get sum weird graphics of d game...wid d colors blewn up... i checked wid d nvidia forum...n dey said it ws a psu prob..bt i evn tried chnging it my frnds psu(d same model,generic 400w iball)..no chnge..othr thing i did ws  dat i played games on my frnds rig...bt his 8500gt replaced by my 8600gt...nd again d same prob surfaced...so i conclude dat my gfx is d sole culprit....so sum1 please help me out.....

aftr reading this post...one mor thing dawned me....
i hv 3-4k of money saved up... so if i cant mend my gfx(wich is out of d warranty period) i can opt a new 1...
so suggestions for a gud 4k gfx card is also welcome....bt no 8600gt again...i ve lost trust n hope on it....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^How about you save some more and go for a HD4670 for around 5.5k which will be 40-50% faster and stable than your 8600GT .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@marvidrao:If you have time and patience format the OS partition and reinstall the OS and drivers.Replacing the PSU with same model is hardly a change, for all we know they may be of the same batch and even if they are not, might be giving similar problems. 
Try to see if gpu is not overheating with utilities like gpu-z and there are no dust problems in the cabinet.


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AbhY said:


> At lamington road, mumbai,
> 
> Palit 9500GT 512MB = 3250RS/-
> Palit 9500GT 1GB = 3750RS/-
> I don't remember the ram type, if it's DDR2 or DDR3



Is it so cheap around there??? I saw it here(Pune) at 6K....
Anybody willing to get it for me??? Will pay extra as required...



giri1991 said:


> Oof  GTA IV



Hey 
GTA 4 rocks and is an awesome game...


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Hey
> GTA 4 rocks and is an awesome game...



Ya it is ???


----------



## Adhip007 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one is Better 9800GTX or HD4850 ????

will P5-B Mobo support it?? I have CM 500w extreme PSU will HD4850 or 9800GTX work???
I have 2 Sata Hdd, 1 Sata DVD writer & 1 IDE DVD writer(It is Defective I use it to play only Audio CDs).


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Palit HD4850 is the best VFM card currently available - you can get it for Rs. 9200-9500 or so.

Your current PSU may work but you should upgrade your PSU to Corsair VX450 ( Recomended ) or CM600W extreme


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



marvindrao said:


> i hv the following config
> 
> mobo: intel classic series dg33fb
> procy: intel c2d e6750
> ...



There r two things:

1. 400W generic PSU suks, even for an 8600GT.
2. Try it on a 500W generic or a 450W GOOD PSU and see.
3. So, prob may be either gfx card or PSU.
4. So finally, get a techie and ask him to check ur PSU b'fore buying the gfx card and saying OOPS


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ comp@ddict - good suggestion buddy.

@ marvindrao
Seems like a overhaeating Prob - Have you checked your gfx card fan - Is it running ?

For a new gfx card you can go for 9500GT ( DDR3 version )


----------



## Zen (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Looking for a Gfx Card in 3000-3500/-, preferably 8600GT or any other in that range please recommend something.

2.4 Ghz X2
2 Gb Ram
M2N MX-SE  MB


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Spend Rs. 3800 & get 9500GT ( DDR3 Ram Version ) Instead


----------



## AbhY (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Spend Rs. 3800 & get 9500GT ( DDR3 Ram Version ) Instead



There are 3 Palit 9500GT available, 256MB DDR3, 512MBDDR2, and 1GBDDR2.
They don't have DDR3 in higher memory versions. So, is the 256MB one, a better performer?
Also, i have a P4 3.0GHZ with 2 GB DDR2 ram. Will i be happy running GTA4 if i get one of these above mentioned cards (atleast at low settings)?


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Palit HD4850 is the best VFM card currently available - you can get it for Rs. 9200-9500 or so.
> 
> Your current PSU may work but you should upgrade your PSU to Corsair VX450 ( Recomended ) or CM600W extreme



Wanted to know which smps would be the cheapest and best for *HD 4850* AND *HD 4850 SONIC EDITION*......How much is corsair VX450????
Please also tell which brand and how much it will cost...
Thnx


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Wanted to know which smps would be the cheapest and best for *HD 4850* AND *HD 4850 SONIC EDITION*......How much is corsair VX450????
> Please also tell which brand and how much it will cost...
> Thnx



Corsair VX450 : 3.5k-4k
Coolermaster *RS500-PCARA3 : 2.5k-3k

*


----------



## AbhY (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plz post an answer to my query if possible. I'm still waiting.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AbhY said:


> There are 3 Palit 9500GT available, 256MB DDR3, 512MBDDR2, and 1GBDDR2.
> They don't have DDR3 in higher memory versions. So, is the 256MB one, a better performer?
> Also, i have a P4 3.0GHZ with 2 GB DDR2 ram. Will i be happy running GTA4 if i get one of these above mentioned cards (atleast at low settings)?


Get the 256MB DDR3 version FTW


----------



## Revolution (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is *ATI Radeon HD4650 GDDR3 512MB* available in Kolkata ?
If yes,then which brand should I go for and what will be the price ?
Thank you.....


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have an AGP slot . and a fx 5200 
will switching from nvidia to ati be a problem 

was recommended a 7300GT or 7600GS and also HD3650 here ..
have a p4- 2.93 ghz , 1gb ddr ram ..

 its more of a temp solution , will get a new system in 6 months time and switch to a pci-e.. need it for some basic gaming , nothing too intensive . 


which card will be the best fit for my system and how much should i pay for it.. 
thanks


----------



## rajib28 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Recently I bought a LCD monitor(VX1940w), for this I am looking for a Graphics card that has DVI port. Can anyone please suggest me a  Basic graphic card with DVI port as I do not play games much. My motherboard is D101GGC which has PCI Exp 16x slot.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mohnishgs (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

suggest a good graphics card and psu for 10k


----------



## janitha (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajib28 said:


> Recently I bought a LCD monitor(VX1940w), for this I am looking for a Graphics card that has DVI port. Can anyone please suggest me a  Basic graphic card with DVI port as I do not play games much. My motherboard is D101GGC which has PCI Exp 16x slot.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



The link below will give you an idea of various choices from different brands, starting from 1.3K.

*theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mohnishgs said:


> suggest a good graphics card and psu for 10k


GFx Card - Palit HD 4850 @ 8.8k
PSU         - Cooler Master Extreme Power 500w @ 2.7k
Total       = 11.5k

This setup is most VFM and will be futureproof for 1-2yrs easily.

If your Budget is strict then,

GFx Card - Palit 9800GT @ 7.5k
PSU         - Same as above @ 2.7k
Total       = 10.2k


----------



## rajib28 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



janitha said:


> The link below will give you an idea of various choices from different brands, starting from 1.3K.
> 
> *theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm



Thanks janitha! shall i go for ATI cheapset or Nvidea?


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mohnishgs said:


> suggest a good graphics card and psu for 10k


GFx Card - Palit HD 4850 @ 8.8k
PSU         - Cooler Master Extreme Power 500w @ 2.7k
Total       = 11.5k

This setup is most VFM and will be futureproof for 1-2yrs easily.

If your Budget is strict then,

GFx Card - Palit 9800GT @ 7.5k
PSU         - Same as above @ 2.7k
Total       = 10.2k

But former option is waaay better.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



janitha said:


> The link below will give you an idea of various choices from different brands, starting from 1.3K.
> 
> *theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


from that link .. 
between rx1600 pro(256mb) and 7300gt (512mb) both AGP cards .. which will be better ..
both are around the same price .


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Karan85 said:


> from that link ..
> between rx1600 pro(256mb) and 7300gt (512mb) both AGP cards .. which will be better ..
> both are around the same price .


You want AGP cards? You never mentioned that in post, anyway 7300GT should be better.

P.S-Are you sure you have AGP slot?


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> You want AGP cards? You never mentioned that in post, anyway 7300GT should be better.
> 
> P.S-Are you sure you have AGP slot?


yes i'm sure  
i have a fx5200 right now . dont have  a pci-e slot .. and have a iball lpe223-400 12v17A psu ..

googled 7300GT and its minimum req. is 18A . 
x1600pro is the one that suits best on config ..

just wondering if its a good card .. i will upgrade the whole system in a few  months , needed something cheap till then


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Karan85 said:


> yes i'm sure
> i have a fx5200 right now . dont have  a pci-e slot .. and have a iball lpe223-400 12v17A psu ..
> 
> googled 7300GT and its minimum req. is 18A .
> ...


7300GT is better but since you'll upgrade soon X1600pro will do just fine till then.

Upgrade SOON.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajib28 said:


> Recently I bought a LCD monitor(VX1940w), for this I am looking for a Graphics card that has DVI port. Can anyone please suggest me a  Basic graphic card with DVI port as I do not play games much. My motherboard is D101GGC which has PCI Exp 16x slot.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



geforce 8400GS should do well. buy any geforce or radeon card for less than 2k that has a dvi port . its enough for you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yo dudes my friend wants to buy a new gpu only for gaming purpose
his budget is 5k to 6k


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

this is getting confusing . .
i finally decided to get a x1600pro agp card , called some shop in lamington .. and he says he doesnt have a x1600 but the x1650pro 512mb agp is around 4300

haalp


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jojothedragon said:


> Yo dudes my friend wants to buy a new gpu only for gaming purpose
> his budget is 5k to 6k



HD4670 512MB


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what would be a better buy and not an overkill for my sys . (2.93ghz , p4, 1gbddr)

all AGP
gecube x1600pro 256mb (Rs.3950) or a
sapphire x1650 512mb (Rs.3950) or a
sapphire x1650pro 512mb (Rs.4150) ..

the prices are roughly the same .. had decided to get a x1600pro when the shop i called suggested 1650 (he didnt have 1600) ..
on paper x1650 pro should be the best , but they have different makes , so just wanted your opinions


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get HD3650 AGP,for some 4.5k, it's way better than any of these, and won't be a bottleneck for ur sys.


----------



## AbhY (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'v been suggested a 9500GT 256MBDDR3 over the DDR2 versions of the same card already over here even though the latter ones are cheaper. But i read somewhere that it's good if the "type" of GFX card RAM matches with your actual RAM of your PC. I have a 1GB DDR2 ram installed in my PC, hence, will like to know if should still be after DDR3 or DDR2.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Get HD3650 AGP,for some 4.5k, it's way better than any of these, and won't be a bottleneck for ur sys.


ah , i forgot to add that i have a std. psu .. iball lpe223-400 12v17A rail ..
power is around 400W .
1 ram , 1 HDD . dont draw much power anywhere , but still want to get a low power consuming card to be on the safe side .

is HD3650 fine with that , because i checked the min requirements for the x1600 - 1650 and they need a min of 350W psu , which i have


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



AbhY said:


> I'v been suggested a 9500GT 256MBDDR3 over the DDR2 versions of the same card already over here even though the latter ones are cheaper. But i read somewhere that it's good if the "type" of GFX card RAM matches with your actual RAM of your PC. I have a 1GB DDR2 ram installed in my PC, hence, will like to know if should still be after DDR3 or DDR2.



That's not true. for a GPU, the better the ram is, the faster the card will be.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Karan85 said:


> ah , i forgot to add that i have a std. psu .. iball lpe223-400 12v17A rail ..
> power is around 400W .
> 1 ram , 1 HDD . dont draw much power anywhere , but still want to get a low power consuming card to be on the safe side .
> 
> is HD3650 fine with that , because i checked the min requirements for the x1600 - 1650 and they need a min of 350W psu , which i have


Yup, if u r still not sure, u can buy a Powersafe 400W Silver PSU for just 1.2k which handles gpu's upto 9500GT easily.



desiibond said:


> That's not true. for a GPU, the better the ram is, the faster the card will be.



Absolutely


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am getting quoted for MSI HD 4850 and Palit HD4850 at same price @ 9.5k.. Which one should I prefer..


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

called computer culture , primeabgb and neither have HD3650 agp :/
neither does the itwares guy 

any other  trustworthy dealers in mumbai


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Palit. 

AFAIk, MSI runs a little hot.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1


----------



## oromis (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats a beter gfx card in performance and what are their latest prices?


ATI hd4850
ati HD4870
nvidia 9800gtx+


also, which is the best motherboard to support these above gfx cards, and also, is sli/xfire a good investment?

thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hd4870. palit hd4870 available for 16k now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it the SONIC edition of PALIT? then no doubt go for Palit


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



oromis said:


> whats a beter gfx card in performance and what are their latest prices?
> 
> 
> ATI hd4850
> ...



ATI 4870 ( Don't even think of stock cooler version though - look brands like Palit, Sapphire with custom cooler )

Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4	Rs. 13750

Depends on what do you want ?
SLi or crossfire will improve 25-50% performance ( though not all the time ).
If you think 25-50% perf improvement is justified with using two simillar cards then it's just OK for you. But


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If u want SLi, go directly for HD4850x2 if available, or get an HD4870x2 after a few weeks, there's been a 20% price cut in HD4870x2's price


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am considering buying a Graphics card. My specs are below on the sig. However my problem is that my SMPS is CoolerMaster 390W, which I have no desire to upgrade.
Can Anybody recommend me a good graphics card, without changing the Power Supply? Looking at reviews I think 4670 is a good choice like this one:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121274

But I am not very sure, particularly at Power Supply.

I use Linux, or OpenSolaris, just to let you know.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which cable should i buy for the TV OUT (svideo 7 pin) D945GCLF2 (GMA950)?
I have one cable which consist
7pin svideo - 3 pin rca (3 composite pin) but when i connect the Yellow pin in TV's AV i didn't get the think i tried other pin and it worked but the picture was Black and white.
after little touching here and there i can see colour (which is very bad i can say for eyes) i don't know what happened and why the cable is not working after some research i found this things

*www.metacafe.com/watch/1229840/s_video_to_composite/
*www.ixbt.com/video2/images/radeon-tv-out/s-video7.jpg    (refresh this page if error)
*www.ixbt.com/video2/images/radeon-tv-out/s-video4.jpg     (refresh this page if error)

also is this cable will work but it has a Femal jack ?
*g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/I/31DX1HQ4F8L._AA280_.jpg
i think it should be like this
*www.esteshareia.com/Computer products/B Svideo RCA.jpg
Will this work ?
*www.epanorama.net/circuits/svideo2cvideo.html
Or i have to do any other thing
Also does this motherboard will out put sound too ?
My tv have 3 RCA FEMALE connection ( it is indian PAL) one for video and other two for audio..
No idea which cable will work and how to improve the picture quality so that i can use it as a monitor...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Anurag_panda said:


> I am considering buying a Graphics card. My specs are below on the sig. However my problem is that my SMPS is CoolerMaster 390W, which I have no desire to upgrade.
> Can Anybody recommend me a good graphics card, without changing the Power Supply? Looking at reviews I think 4670 is a good choice like this one:
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121274
> 
> ...


U can get HD4650 instead, better bang for buck, and almost same performance


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> U can get HD4650 instead, better bang for buck, and almost same performance



Will the Power Supply be able to cope up with it?


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ATI 4870 ( Don't even think of stock cooler version though - look brands like Palit, Sapphire with custom cooler )
> 
> Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4    Rs. 13750
> 
> ...


 
but will 4850 also be a good purchase? i am looking at a card which i wont have to upgrade for atleast another 2 years..

and if i happen to pick up a full comp now, which i will use mainly for gaming,, should i take a c2quad or c2dual?


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

where can i get a *AGP *HD3650 ddr3 in mumbai .. called some shops in lamington and they dont have it .
will look around , if i cant find it , should i get a sapphire ati *x1650pro* .. has anyone used it and had problems 

might be getting it tomorrow so have to decide soon


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> U can get HD4650 instead, better bang for buck, and almost same performance



Can not he opt for 9600gt instead ? CM 390W doesn't comes with a pci-e power connector though most of the gfx cards do.



oromis said:


> but will 4850 also be a good purchase? i am looking at a card which i wont have to upgrade for atleast another 2 years..
> 
> and if i happen to pick up a full comp now, which i will use mainly for gaming,, should i take a c2quad or c2dual?



In terms of VFM 4850 is best option.
In terms of future proofing 4870 is a good choice over 4850.
But you can get 2x4850 with crossfire supported mobo. That will be more future proof & gives better perf than a single 4870.


----------



## seamonkey91 (Jan 12, 2009)

*All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Guys can any one suggest me a good graphics card below Rs.3000.
PCIe card (Asus M3A78-EM motherboard)*
sorry if its a repost.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Get a ASUS 8600GT for 3k... Getting below this was waste of money and of no use with the newer games..


----------



## seamonkey91 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Get a ASUS 8600GT for 3k... Getting below this was waste of money and of no use with the newer games..



ASUS 8600GT *256MB*?
How is _S__APPHIRE HD 3650_ 512MB DDR2 PCI-E. any idea about the price of this card?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes, the 256MB DDR3 Version..
I personally had no idea about HD3650?
But the 8600GT wont let u down in games,as it plays almost all new games?
Maybe wait for some other users to tell about HD3650..


----------



## oromis (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will 8600GT run new games like gta 4, cod4 etc?  
my system has 512 ram, and 2.8 ghx.. 


is taking 2gb ram, and 8600gt enough to make my system workable for new games?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^It will but you need ram about 2gb or more.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ofcourse, but not at high settings?
Just change RAM to 2GB and get a 8600GT to play GTA 4...
I play it with P4 3.06GHz,2GB,7600GT....


----------



## oromis (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok, thanks for reply


----------



## JATT13 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi gyz this is the first timei joined digitz forum i just want to con4m is it good to buy the Sparkle 9500 GT graphics card plz tell me which chip it cotain (nvidia or Ati)
or is it good to by 8400 GT,as 8 series cards are recommended by Cartek Studios to play games like CRYSIS or games which demand shader model 3.0 or above as my budget is 3k-3500.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Getting 9500GT is better than 8500GT.And both these cards were crappy.

Get a ASUS 8600GT for 3k and will able to play newer games at med-high settings..

And dont expect Crysis to run in full glory, as no cards in universe can do that..


----------



## seamonkey91 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@rajkumar_pb

Thnx 
*


----------



## JATT13 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

as mu mthr brd is intel 965 RY wth 2GB ram wth Core 2 Duo E4400.so wat acc.to you isthe best card in my budget to play all new games n & in future also.

as mu mthr brd is intel 965 RY wth 2GB ram wth Core 2 Duo E4400.so wat acc.to you isthe best card in my budget to play all new games n & in future also.


----------



## amogh (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys
i have a xfx 8600gt 512mb ddr2
with default speed as 
540mhz gpu clock speed,memory 400mhz,shader at 1188mhz
i want to overclock i downloaded rivatuner and has added overclocking file in registry from xfx cd
tell me how to overclock and which all things are overclocked and upto what values should i overclock it 
Thanks in advance


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



JATT13 said:


> as mu mthr brd is intel 965 RY wth 2GB ram wth Core 2 Duo E4400.so wat acc.to you isthe best card in my budget to play all new games n & in future also.


 
I already answered your question. You want to play next gen games with that card?
Ofcourse it will play but, you have to sacrifice the eye-candy as 8600GT isn't a high end card.
But, it'll play newer games atleast.



amogh said:


> hi guys
> i have a xfx 8600gt 512mb ddr2
> with default speed as
> 540mhz gpu clock speed,memory 400mhz,shader at 1188mhz
> ...


 
OC'ing a XFX 8600GT isn't a good idea. They were been famous for their excessive heat. And i heard that some newer versions of that card were somewhat better than their predecessor. If u hav the newer version itself, OC it will increase the heat dissipiation more.
Anyway if u still want to OC, get the RIVA Tuner or Other OC Utility. Just follow the help manual they gave and try to increase the Speed a little like 5MHz and gradually move, until which your system is stable.
Better luck dude...


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm running my 8600GT @ 620Mhz core & 800Mhz ( 1600Mhz ) mem setting. It's idle @ 47-49C & under load reaches 57-62C.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I'm running my 8600GT @ 620Mhz core & 800Mhz ( 1600Mhz ) mem setting. It's idle @ 47-49C & under load reaches 57-62C.


That's a cool 8600GT I must say



amogh said:


> hi guys
> i have a xfx 8600gt 512mb ddr2
> with default speed as
> 540mhz gpu clock speed,memory 400mhz,shader at 1188mhz
> ...



Google online with the gfx card "8600GT 512MB DDR2 OC" and check results of other poeple.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Hey comp@ddict - Thanks Buddy


----------



## dixit8611 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI guys,
I want to buy a good graphics card in a budget of 8 -10 k ,my system's config is 2 GB RAM, AMD 4000+ PROCESSOR, ASUS M2N MXSE mobo, and 8600 GT 512 MB.......
I am thinking of 4850 with a power supply but is my mobo is compatible??????? if not then tell me a good choice ........ thanks in advance........


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes your mobo is compatible ( It has one PCI-E Slot )


----------



## boogyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi I am new to this forum and i stay in hyderabad, I nead some suggestion. I am planing to buy a GPU, range <Rs 5000.

In this range can i get any card of 9xxx series.
Please specify make, price also if possible the shope name from hyderabad.
Also you can sugest equivalent card from ATI.

Please sugest keping in mind of the following config which i can not change.
My mobo is intel 945Gtp & prc is INTEL PIV 3.0Ghz(Model NO 630).
PSU is 400W.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can someone answer me:
Can my CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Plus 390W cope up with a new ATI Radeon HD4650, in addition to the configuration given in my sig.
Normally a 390W power supply wouldn't be able to cope but after all this is CoolerMaster, it should handle the card?
Also which Vendor should I choose? And some hints on cost too please. (can't go further than Rs. 5500)





boogyman said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and i stay in hyderabad, I nead some suggestion. I am planing to buy a GPU, range <Rs 5000.
> 
> In this range can i get any card of 9xxx series.
> Please specify make, price also if possible the shope name from hyderabad.
> ...



I think that CPU could be a great bottlneck for you.
BTW Which Brand PSU is it? Assuming a standard PSU(not corsair, CoolerMaster, Antec, etc.), I think you should go for ATI Radeon HD4550. But I think you should wait for more answers from the Forum Graphics Card Gurus.


----------



## JATT13 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



boogyman said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and i stay in hyderabad, I nead some suggestion. I am planing to buy a GPU, range <Rs 5000.
> 
> In this range can i get any card of 9xxx series.
> Please specify make, price also if possible the shope name from hyderabad.
> ...


 

go for saphire 9500gt its near 3.9k & itz good 4 a GPU..


----------



## amogh (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi, i have compaq presario sr1722il with 2gb ram
xfx8600gt 512mbddr2 graphic card
hard disk drive 80gb and 750 gb
processor pentium 4 2.93ghz
and 17 inches crt monitoR
AND WINDOWS VISTA BUSINESS INSTALLED 
MY PROBLEM is that I AM ABLE TO PLAY HD 720P VIDEO ON MY PC BUT WHEN I PLAY 1080P VIDEO THEY DON'T PLAY SMOOTHLY I AM USING LATEST DRIVERS AND HAVE CORELWINDVD9 INSTALLED WHICH SUPPORTS HARDWARE ACCELERATION IN VIDEOS 
HELP ME SO THAT I CAN WATCH 1080P TRAILERS


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ boogyman - Buy Palit HD 4670 Rs. 5200

@ Anurag_panda - CM 390W is more than enough to handle 4650 % 4670.
It can even handle 9600GT. Recomendation : Go for Palit HD 4670 Rs. 5200.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ boogyman - Buy Palit HD 4670 Rs. 5200
> 
> @ Anurag_panda - CM 390W is more than enough to handle 4650 % 4670.
> It can even handle 9600GT. Recomendation : Go for Palit HD 4670 Rs. 5200.


 
*Hi topgear can u please mention the place where it is available in hyderabad.*
*Also I think my **Bus interface is PCI Express® 1.0 and the cards are of 2.0 will that support my MOBO.*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ boogyman - Buy Palit HD 4670 Rs. 5200
> 
> @ Anurag_panda - CM 390W is more than enough to handle 4650 % 4670.
> It can even handle 9600GT. Recomendation : Go for Palit HD 4670 Rs. 5200.



Thanks.



boogyman said:


> *Bus interface is PCI Express® 1.0 and the cards are of 2.0 will that support my MOBO.* [/COLOR]


Yes they will. IIRC they would be limited by the the 1.0's bandwidth but AFAIK it more than enough for mid range cards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anytime topgear.



Anurag_panda said:


> Can someone answer me:
> Can my CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Plus 390W cope up with a new ATI Radeon HD4650, in addition to the configuration given in my sig.
> Normally a 390W power supply wouldn't be able to cope but after all this is CoolerMaster, it should handle the card?
> Also which Vendor should I choose? And some hints on cost too please. (can't go further than Rs. 5500)



No it's kk, but get HD4650, it's for 4.8k and it's like ~~ performance to HD4670 get it.


----------



## Mohnishgs (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have decided to buy a HD4830, what brand should i go for? also my budget for psu+ gfx card is 10 k suggest a good psu

i have decided to buy a HD4830, what brand should i go for? also my budget for psu+ gfx card is 10 k suggest a good psu


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for Palit.

Psu Numeric is acceptable. For the gpu go for the Palit brand.

Go for the Palit brand for the GPU.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



boogyman said:


> *Hi topgear can u please mention the place where it is available in hyderabad.*
> *Also I think my **Bus interface is PCI Express® 1.0 and the cards are of 2.0 will that support my MOBO.*



I'm from Kolkata 
So ask some one from ur city.

Yes the card will work without a single issue.


----------



## AbhY (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I got my new gfx card. As suggested here, i buyed a new Palit 9500GT (1 GB DDR2), 2GB additional ram and a 320GB HDD. 256MB DDR3 version was not available at all. Got it for 3850, lamington road, mumbai. Thank you all for the support, the card is simply rocking. I'm able to play GTA4 with minimum settings even though i have a p4 3.0GHZ. 
First image attached is my box.

But the model i got is quite different from the one i saw on the internet here-
*xtreview.com/addcomment-id-5946-view-Palit-9500GT.html 
I got an additional HDMI port, and is has a fan as well, something which doesnot match with this website. Shopkeep said it's genuine, it's different as it's India. Also said "Fan's because it's relatively high temperature in India" Hope i'm not taken for a ride. Anyways can i confirmation? Incase this helps, my heatsink is a golden one, with a black fan in middle.

          One more thing, i've got an additional 2-pin cable along with the card as in 2nd image. I'm not an experienced one in assembling GFX cards, so what's it for? The manual doesnt mention anything at all. And btw, one end goes in the graphic card.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check palit's website. This card looks to be genuine

For the 2 pin cable It's digital audio cable to output audio over HDMI cable.


----------



## jaym_2001 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have foll hardware config:

Gigabyte GA-73VM-S2 (nVidia nForce 610i chipset) m/bd, 
Pent 4 E4600 CPU & 
XFX 8400 GS PCI-E Graphics Card
17" LCD Monitor

Would like to upgrade the Gfx Card as the present one makes too much noise after some time (about 3-4 hours general use).
Not into gaming or image/video editing. Occasionally view movies on the computer.

So, for general (non-gaming) use, what would be a good entry-level or mid-range Gfx Card that is of good quality & will be silent. Have budget of about Rs. 3500.

Thanks,


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500gt or 8600GT


----------



## jaym_2001 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 9500gt or 8600GT



Similar from ATI?

Also, in case of ATI, will drivers be available for Linux (openSUSE 11.0 & Fedora 10) ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya drivers are availabel for linux also for ATI.


----------



## janitha (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jaym_2001 said:


> I have foll hardware config:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-73VM-S2 (nVidia nForce 610i chipset) m/bd,
> Pent 4 E4600 CPU &
> ...



Get a fanless card. IIRC, there is a Gigabyte 8600GT which retails for less than your budget.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit & Sparkle has some fanless 9500GT cards ? you can try them.
These 9500GT runs cooler than 8600GT & gives better performance.
They should cost you Rs. 3500-3800.


----------



## janitha (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@jaym_2001
Get MSI R4350 512MB DDRII from Ebay. Using the 15% discount coupon, you get it for Rs.2209/-. Search Erodov or Techenclave for coupons.
*cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260347964600&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

budget 6k... can extend by 1k max.... tired of getting my xfx 8600GT repaired again n again, want a new gfx card... suggest!

also have to buy a new 500GB disk.. amd may be a tft too... so if possible sugest them also, but main priority is gfx card!


----------



## skippednote (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which wud be the cheapest SMPS for 8600 and 4350


----------



## weftr100 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can someone suggest a good GPU for 5k or below? I'll be wanting to play games such as GTAIV. I do not mind if I'm not able to max out all the settings, I want the game to be playable at mid-high settings.

My PC's config:
- DG965RY MoBo
- 1GB DDR2 RAM
- C2D 6420 @ 2.13 GHz

Also, I've got a 300W PSU, will that be enough, or should I go for a PSU with a higher wattage? Thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> which wud be the cheapest SMPS for 8600 and 4350


8600GT rite? 
Powersafe Silver 400W @ 1.2k

For HD4350, any generic 300W and above PSU.



shwetanshu said:


> budget 6k... can extend by 1k max.... tired of getting my xfx 8600GT repaired again n again, want a new gfx card... suggest!
> 
> also have to buy a new 500GB disk.. amd may be a tft too... so if possible sugest them also, but main priority is gfx card!


What's ur PSU????


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think 400w... default cabbie one!


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



weftr100 said:


> Can someone suggest a good GPU for 5k or below? I'll be wanting to play games such as GTAIV. I do not mind if I'm not able to max out all the settings, I want the game to be playable at mid-high settings.
> 
> My PC's config:
> - DG965RY MoBo
> ...



*Your current cpu is just fine to run GTA4*.

You can OC your cpu to get better performance though it's a major prob to oc cpu in intel boards. Also your processor's thermal specification is not so good only 60-61C.

So I'll suggest you to buy e5200 ( Rs. 3800-4000 ) or e7200/7300 (Rs. 5200-5500 ) though they are low on cache size as compared to c2d6420
but their thermal specification is much higher around 72-74C. So their OC potential is good.

*If you only want to play GTA4 & similar games which are not heavy on system
then skip buying the cpu & get the followings ( they are must have to play some game like GTA4 )

To play GTA4 you need to have a gfx card like 9500GT Rs. 3800
& a new smps say colorsit 450w Rs. 1000*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shwetanshu said:


> budget 6k... can extend by 1k max.... tired of getting my xfx 8600GT repaired again n again, want a new gfx card... suggest!



you should go with radeon HD4670(512mb gddr3) .. from MSI or sapphire or Palit..

if it fits in your budget... then go for HD4670 with a non refrence cooler.. 
from Sapphire or MSI or Palit

& if you have a monitor with high resolution then buy HD4670(1gb ddr3)
.. from one of the three companies.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shwetanshu said:


> i think 400w... default cabbie one!


Hmm, get an HD4650.


----------



## ekampreet (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



boogyman said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and i stay in hyderabad, I nead some suggestion. I am planing to buy a GPU, range <Rs 5000.
> 
> In this range can i get any card of 9xxx series.
> Please specify make, price also if possible the shope name from hyderabad.
> ...



The best solution for you is to go for MSI HD 4670 approx 5.2k . Best in class graphic card. Even no need to buy new PSU , as it dont require extra power.

Ekam


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI 4900 series coming soon the slower model is faster than 4850 and cost around 99$.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

we dunno if it'll be named HD4900

AMD has planned RV730 as well as RV790, so it's all uncertain.


----------



## ekampreet (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> we dunno if it'll be named HD4900
> 
> AMD has planned RV730 as well as RV790, so it's all uncertain.



 The coming series is named RV740 and RV790, based on 40nm. 

But dont expect them before April , as AMD is goin to announce these in MARCH (if everything goes on schedule).


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey that's great. Now the only thing is when they will be released in here & what will be their price.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, i planned to buy a 8600GT to play GTA 4 at a decent FPS even at lowest settings,  as my current GPU cant. My config is P4 3.06GHz,2GB RAM,7600GT. I am on shoestring budget of 3000 rs and extend it upto 3.5k.(Dont push me above that limit )

My current PC gives a FPS of 14-15 at lowest but it sometimes fell to hell, like 4-5 FPS.
So i decide to get a new GPU for now and upgrade the proccy later.

Does anyone know the price of 8600GT 512MB DDR3 in chennai and where to buy?
I enquired at most of the shops and found only 512MB DDR2 version.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar_pb

i'd suggest
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4350 512MB DDR3 over 8600gt


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thnx @ comp@addict and whoever who helped...
{offtopic} I have a 200mhz 512DDR RAM. Can I add a 1x1GB 400 mhz with that???
Will both the rams work??

The seller link is *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107058{/offtopic}


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Guys, i planned to buy a 8600GT to play GTA 4 at a decent FPS even at lowest settings,  as my current GPU cant. My config is P4 3.06GHz,2GB RAM,7600GT. I am on shoestring budget of 3000 rs and extend it upto 3.5k.(Dont push me above that limit )
> 
> My current PC gives a FPS of 14-15 at lowest but it sometimes fell to hell, like 4-5 FPS.
> So i decide to get a new GPU for now and upgrade the proccy later.
> ...



Iill suggest you to get Zotac or Palit 9500GT. They should be Rs. 3200-3500 or so.


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Topgear,

U online????........Destiny...............
Reply plzzz..

logout....


----------



## ekampreet (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Hey that's great. Now the only thing is when they will be released in here & what will be their price.



The actual release date is still not clear. It is said that AMD will announce this in MARCH. lets hope we see something new in MARCH.


----------



## ashish1224 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This is the config which I plan to buy:
#Budget: 40k

C2D e7300--------------------------Rs. 5500
MSI P45 Neo F---------------------Rs. 5500
2x 2GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram----------Rs. 2300
Palit HD 4850-----------------------Rs. 8800
KB+Mouse Logitech---------------Rs. 700
Altec Lensing BXR1121-----------Rs. 1150
Samsung DVD RW-----------------Rs. 1050
Seagate 500GB 7200.11-----------Rs. 3000
view sonic 19" 1913wb -------------Rs.7450
Zebronics Bijli W/O PSU------------Rs. 1100
CM Extreme 600w-----------------Rs. 3300
dlink Wireless adapter -------------Rs. 1000
Ups----650VA---------------------Rs. 1000
--------------------------------------------------------
SUM------------------------------------Rs. 41,850
(which is beyond the budget you see...)

#For this configuration is there a better choice of gfx card which could fit my budget???
#Is evrything else fine with this config... any suggestions???


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> @rajkumar_pb
> i'd suggest
> Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4350 512MB DDR3 over 8600gt


 
Whats the price and where its available in Chennai? (Dont tell me that its available in ritchie street  )



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Iill suggest you to get Zotac or Palit 9500GT. They should be Rs. 3200-3500 or so.


Is it perform better than 8600GT 512MB DDR3?
If so then i enquire abt that, and was the price u mentioned is the current market price?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ekampreet said:


> The coming series is named RV740 and RV790, based on 40nm.
> 
> But dont expect them before April , as AMD is goin to announce these in MARCH (if everything goes on schedule).


Well, yes, March, and price cuts by April, making mid-April or starting May a perfect time for buying.

If RV790 is for 10-12k, then I am considering crossfiring them.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ashish1224
GFX choice is right. go for hd4850
@rajkumar_pb
i dont know where  its available in chennai.
contact deltapage.com.. if you wish too.. i think they are based in chennai.
hd 4350 512mb ddr3 will fit your budget


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey Topgear,
> 
> U online????........Destiny...............
> Reply plzzz..
> ...



If you want to know about the Ram thing :

Ya. They should work.
If they have lower speed than 400MHZ the new 400Mhz ram module will be underclocked by your mobo to run with the older ram. to 

But as far as I know there is no DDR 200MHz ram available in the market.
The ram you already have should be 400MHZ.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Whats the price and where its available in Chennai? (Dont tell me that its available in ritchie street  )
> 
> 
> Is it perform better than 8600GT 512MB DDR3?
> If so then i enquire abt that, and was the price u mentioned is the current market price?



That's the biggest dilemma I've also faced couple of weeks ago.

From what I came to know letter is that 9500GT DDR3 is better than 8600GT DDR3. So if you can increase your budget a bit say 4250 then get palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 for Rs. 4000 ( Street price ). It will even outperform 8600GT 512MB DDR3 version.

8600GT & 9500GT cannot handle more than 256MB efficiently. 
So it does not matter how much mem they have. 512MB DDR3 will not give you better FPS than a 256MB version.

8600GT is based on 80nm fabrication process & 9500GT is just only 65nm which means it's more power efficient & runs a lot cooler than 8600GT.
So it's OC potential is even great.

I do have one 8600GT clocked at 620MHZ/1600MHZ/1607MHZ - CORE/MEM/SHADER. So you can OC 9500GT even more than that & get better performance.

But DDR2 mem is just slower than DDR3 mem. So if you have budget prob then get 8600GT with 512MB DDR3 for sure. They just perform better than 9500GT DDR2 version.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.picscrazy.com/thumb/pal98gtson04s.jpg


I got palit 9800gt 512 card. It came with this powecable. It got two white power connectors.

Do I need to connect only one connector to the powersupply or connect both the connectors to the powersupply  I am confused  please do reply.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What PSU do you have ? The black connector is called 6 pin PCI-E power connector.
If your PSU have one of those connector just connect it with the card.

If your PSU don't have that connector you need to use the convertor provided with the card.
Connect both white connector with the PSU.

BTW what PSU do you have ?


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> What PSU do you have ? The black connector is called 6 pin PCI-E power connector.
> If your PSU have one of those connector just connect it with the card.
> 
> If your PSU don't have that connector you need to use the convertor provided with the card.
> ...


 
mercury 500w 

my psu don't have 6 pin PCI-E power connector, So I use the convertor provided with the card 


Connected both the white connectors to the psu and its working fine and awesome 



Thanks topgear


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> That's the biggest dilemma I've also faced couple of weeks ago.
> 
> From what I came to know letter is that 9500GT DDR3 is better than 8600GT DDR3. So if you can increase your budget a bit say 4250 then get palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 for Rs. 4000 ( Street price ). It will even outperform 8600GT 512MB DDR3 version.
> 
> ...


Dude, i think abt getting 9500GT, but i have to strectch my budget by 1k.
But anyway i'll manage that.Will enquire abt that and try to get it ASAP as GTA 4 is on hold for a new gfx card(Eventhough my current gfx card handle it,i need a playable FPS of 20-25.thats y i am thinking of getting new gfx card).

*EDITED* : 
Guys enquired abt 9500GT and most of the vendors only have had the 512MB DDR2 Version, and no one is having 256MB DDR3 Version. They said that 512MB DDR2 is way faster than 256MB DDR3  . And one guy,goes to top and said,DDR3 is not yet released and DDR2 is the current trend.(I hope he think abt the RAMs )
Was there anyone from Chennai can help me getting a 9500GT 256MB DDR3 one.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude, i think abt getting 9500GT, but i have to strectch my budget by 1k.
> But anyway i'll manage that.Will enquire abt that and try to get it ASAP as GTA 4 is on hold for a new gfx card(Eventhough my current gfx card handle it,i need a playable FPS of 20-25.thats y i am thinking of getting new gfx card).
> 
> *EDITED* :
> ...


 

Some guys even don't know what these cards are  they are in the world of AGP cards 
 belive me one guy  in chennai told me xfx 8800gt 512 for rupess 3,500  (yes U read it right 8800gt 512)


----------



## thinknano (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey friends I have a thread here 

it's all about the new pc I am going to buy.....
my budget was about 60k and I was going for a quad core system but after posting my thread here in digit forum some friends suggested to go for i7 which is very good and all in all best idea also..but the problem is the money...since I am going for the i7 I have to spend more money on mobo..RAM etc etc....so what I want is...I want to play new games and my main target is video editing and 3D rendering so I need a good quality Graphics Card...

*so here is the problem my friend since I have bought the i7 now I have to go for those high quality mobo/ram etc...so I want to save some money over here.....if Ii get a decent Graphics card for now it will be very good for me...so I want to know which one would be very good for me......My new budget for video card is around 7k......let me know the best ATI card........please!!!!  *


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude, i think abt getting 9500GT, but i have to strectch my budget by 1k.
> But anyway i'll manage that.Will enquire abt that and try to get it ASAP as GTA 4 is on hold for a new gfx card(Eventhough my current gfx card handle it,i need a playable FPS of 20-25.thats y i am thinking of getting new gfx card).
> 
> *EDITED* :
> ...



Dude nice timing , actually my friend is having 9500GT , he told that he is selling he bought 3 months ago , he is going for HD 4870 so he is selling i ll PM u when i get confirmed . 

I am frm coimbatore , its possible for u to get the card ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Spending 18k on a HD4870 and getting 2x HD4830 for 8.5x2=17k, which o u think is more better huh?


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vrslvrs said:


> Some guys even don't know what these cards are  they are in the world of AGP cards
> belive me one guy  in chennai told me xfx 8800gt 512 for rupess 3,500  (yes U read it right 8800gt 512)



He just made it worlds best VFM card out there. 

BTW - Is your mercury PSU came bundled with the cabinet. Then
I will recommend you to buy new PSU like CM500W extreme Power Rs. 2800.

*@ thinknano*

For 7K you can get Palit 9800GT which is selling For Rs. 7250.

In 7K range there is no good card from ATI compared to NVIDIA.

If you can increase your budget you can go for Palit HD 4850 for Rs. 8800.
( Best VFM card currently available )

*@ comp@ddict*

Palit HD 4870 512MB DDR5 Sonic is just only Rs. 15650.
Palit HD 4870 1GB DDR5 Sonic is Rs. 17800.

I think spending Rs.600 more on 2x 4850 is better choice as Palit HD4850 is selling for Rs. 8800.


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all ... I m planning to buy a graphics card within 4 - 5 K (my salary sucks)... anyway here's my spec:- plz help me out :- 
MB :- Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L 
(Expansion Slots	
1 x PCI Express x16 slot
1 x PCI Express x1 slot
2 x PCI slots)
Processor :- Intel Core2Duo 2.0 Ghz
RAM:- 2GB DDR II (667 mhz)
HD :- 160GB
.................... so plz guys help me on this and also if u can advice me on the kind of Power Supply it needs.. I will be very greatful. (A little explanation on whether to go for graphics card with DDR 3/DDR2 , with my spec would be very helpful).


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mention your power supply unit too please^^

But I wud suggest HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 5k


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ deba_2k_1

For 4-5K get Palit HD Super 4670 With 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5250.

It doesn't need a separate power connector.


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks top gear and comp addict.... power wont be a problem ... I will buy a new one if needed... just give me a few more options on cards.... thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sparkle 9600GT Rs. 5500
Palit 9600GT Rs. 5850
Both are 512MB DDR3 version

Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 7300


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any one tell me that HD 4850 can handle all the games @ 1920 X 1020 resolution ???

@ this resolution proccy is not even a big concerned having AMD phenom 9550 , but only doubt is HD 4850 ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deba_2k_1 said:


> thanks top gear and comp addict.... power wont be a problem ... I will buy a new one if needed... just give me a few more options on cards.... thanks in advance


Go for a 9600GT, one of those suggested by topgear.



damngoodman999 said:


> can any one tell me that HD 4850 can handle all the games @ 1920 X 1020 resolution ???
> 
> @ this resolution proccy is not even a big concerned having AMD phenom 9550 , but only doubt is HD 4850 ???



Well, it can, but u'll hav to lower settings a bit, it's capable of full blast upto 1680x1050.


----------



## prashantisonline (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, I am not very much updated about Graphics Cards. I read here that 9600 GT is good to play most recent games at decent quality. I am a big fan of Tomb Raider and want to run the latest edition - Underworld (which does not run at current config  .)
My question is that will 9500GT would be sufficient to run Underworld at good quality or I need to go for 9600GT?
Thanks!
Config:
AMD 64 4000+
ASUS M2NMX SE Motherboard (onboard GeForce 6100)
1 GB DDR2 RAM (single card)


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prashantisonline said:


> Guys, I am not very much updated about Graphics Cards. I read here that 9600 GT is good to play most recent games at decent quality. I am a big fan of Tomb Raider and want to run the latest edition - Underworld (which does not run at current config  .)
> My question is that will 9500GT would be sufficient to run Underworld at good quality or I need to go for 9600GT?
> Thanks!
> Config:
> ...



yes I played tombraider underworld with 8400gs at medium quality settings in 800*600. Its good and fine  

Now I am playing with 9800gt at full quality, 8x antialiasing and 8x anisotropic settings  in 1152*864  Its very fantastic Even i played ar 16x antialiasing and 16x anisotropic  wow wow it is awesome


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prashantisonline said:


> Guys, I am not very much updated about Graphics Cards. I read here that 9600 GT is good to play most recent games at decent quality. I am a big fan of Tomb Raider and want to run the latest edition - Underworld (which does not run at current config  .)
> My question is that will 9500GT would be sufficient to run Underworld at good quality or I need to go for 9600GT?
> Thanks!
> Config:
> ...


 
i'd suggest ati radeon HD4650...& if hd 4670 fits your budget then go for it


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My current config is P4 3.72GHz,2GB,7600GT. And i am thinking of getting a new GPU, as my current one was struggling to handle GTA4 even at the lowest settings.Previously i set my mind to buy a 8600 or 9500GT but now, changed my mind towards HD4850. I know that my proccy is a sever bottleneck for that GPU. But i will get a new C2D within a month or later(from my cousin as he go for Quad).
Will i go for HD4850? The reason i choose this was (eventhough i stretch my budget from 3k to 10k ) its future proof. Atleast i will play the upcoming games at mid-high settings.
If i buy it and use it with my current PC(with P4), will i able to play GTA4 at playable FPS on lowest settings?
Please shed some light on this matter.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> My current config is P4 3.72GHz,2GB,7600GT. And i am thinking of getting a new GPU, as my current one was struggling to handle GTA4 even at the lowest settings.Previously i set my mind to buy a 8600 or 9500GT but now, changed my mind towards HD4850. I know that my proccy is a sever bottleneck for that GPU. But i will get a new C2D within a month or later(from my cousin as he go for Quad).
> Will i go for HD4850? The reason i choose this was (eventhough i stretch my budget from 3k to 10k ) its future proof. Atleast i will play the upcoming games at mid-high settings.
> If i buy it and use it with my current PC(with P4), will i able to play GTA4 at playable FPS on lowest settings?
> Please shed some light on this matter.



check your psu also, U need atleast 450watts psu


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And dun buy a HD4850 for this config.
Rather buy a max 9600GT, not worth spending more than that.


----------



## prashantisonline (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> yes I played tombraider underworld with 8400gs at medium quality settings in 800*600. Its good and fine
> 
> Now I am playing with 9800gt at full quality, 8x antialiasing and 8x anisotropic settings  in 1152*864  Its very fantastic Even i played ar 16x antialiasing and 16x anisotropic  wow wow it is awesome



Hi Raj, thanks for sharing your experience.
But my question still remains unanswered. Will 9500GT will be sufficient to play TR Underworld at "decent" quality or I should go for 9600GT?


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prashantisonline said:


> Hi Raj, thanks for sharing your experience.
> But my question still remains unanswered. Will 9500GT will be sufficient to play TR Underworld at "decent" quality or I should go for 9600GT?



go and grap that 9600gt  Its  worth to buy the card  

but before getting 9600gt check your psu also.  

what psu U have  how much watts it is ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> My current config is P4 3.72GHz,2GB,7600GT. And i am thinking of getting a new GPU, as my current one was struggling to handle GTA4 even at the lowest settings.Previously i set my mind to buy a 8600 or 9500GT but now, changed my mind towards HD4850. I know that my proccy is a sever bottleneck for that GPU. But i will get a new C2D within a month or later(from my cousin as he go for Quad).
> Will i go for HD4850? The reason i choose this was (eventhough i stretch my budget from 3k to 10k ) its future proof. Atleast i will play the upcoming games at mid-high settings.
> If i buy it and use it with my current PC(with P4), will i able to play GTA4 at playable FPS on lowest settings?
> Please shed some light on this matter.



Yes, I think you will be able to play GTA4. Just give it a try.

And don't buy anything less than HD4850 as you are upgrading to C2D very soon.


----------



## pramod_kk (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I did not find any Palit HD 4850 graphics card in Kolkata Candni Market.Dos any body know where can I find in Kolkata?.One shop Tecnocrat had an alternative XFX 9800GT @ Rs 10000+vat.I think HD 4850 is better than 9800GT what I learn from the forum.Please help.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prashantisonline said:


> Hi Raj, thanks for sharing your experience.
> But my question still remains unanswered. Will 9500GT will be sufficient to play TR Underworld at "decent" quality or I should go for 9600GT?



If you are ready to buy 9600GT, you should not be thinking about 9500GT


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pramod_kk said:


> I did not find any Palit HD 4850 graphics card in Kolkata Candni Market.Dos any body know where can I find in Kolkata?.One shop Tecnocrat had an alternative XFX 9800GT @ Rs 10000+vat.I think HD 4850 is better than 9800GT what I learn from the forum.Please help.



Contact Here :
11, Robert Street
1st Floor
Kolkata - 700012
Phone - 033-22251192 / 93 Fax - 033-22251276
Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh

They are the distributor of palit gfx cards & mobos.


----------



## thinknano (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well this guy won't tell you the price, I called him a week back and he asked me to visit his office and i won't bother do that... FTW!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pramod_kk said:


> I did not find any Palit HD 4850 graphics card in Kolkata Candni Market.Dos any body know where can I find in Kolkata?.One shop Tecnocrat had an alternative XFX 9800GT @ Rs 10000+vat.I think HD 4850 is better than 9800GT what I learn from the forum.Please help.


Order it online from lynx-india or techshop.in


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



thinknano said:


> well this guy won't tell you the price, I called him a week back and he asked me to visit his office and i won't bother do that... FTW!!!!



But one guy from this forum just bought a gfx card from him. just read pages from 190-210 of this thread.

I some time used phone them to know the price of MSI mobo & gfx cards.
They tell the price over phone.

If you find that they are not answering ( though it's very strange ) try shops like Mohit from where I have bought my Palit 9600GT gfx card.


----------



## rashwin (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My friend wants to upgrade his pc....he is experiencing net problems so he cant post this  himself...His query is>he wants to buy a 9800GX2 gfx card...and he wants to know the price in mumbai. he needs it real quick so please if u know it reply asap. Thanks in advance...


----------



## sriks101080 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Graphics Cards related query.*

Hi,

I have a PC that I bought in 2001 with following configuration.

P4 1.7 GHz, 40 GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, Intel 845 GL Mother Board.

It is a dinosaur by today's standards, but I have no Intention to upgrade since it 
is fine for my Browsing and Basic MS Office related work.

However I am thinking if I could go for a PCI (please note NOT PCI-E, but older PCI) 
card to prep up gaming in my system a bit. As of now the games I play stops with 
Age of Empires 2 and Hitman Contracts and Sielent Assasin.

First of all do I have an option of buying PCI card since it is a very old technology?
Is it manufactured in first place?

Will it help to play latest games with minimum settings (atleast the trail versions given in DIGIT)?

Or is it just a waste to try anything on my Jurrassic system.

Also I am not sure about my power supply unit.
What's minimum requirement for it in case the PCI card is used?

Hi,

I have a PC that I bought in 2001 with following configuration.

P4 1.7 GHz, 40 GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, Intel 845 GL Mother Board.

It is a dinosaur by today's standards, but I have no Intention to upgrade since it 
is fine for my Brwosing and Basic MS Office related work.

However I am thinking if I could go for a PCI (please note NOT PCI-E, but older PCI) 
cards to prep up gaming in my system a bit. As of now the games I play stops with 
Age of Empires 2 and Hitman Contracts and Sielent Assasin.

First of all do I have an option of buying PCI card since it is a very old technology?
Is it manufactured in first place?

Will it help to play latet games with minimum settings (atleast the trail versions given in DIGIT)?

Or is it just a waste to try anything on my Jurrassic system.

Also I am not sure about my power supply unit.
What's minimum requirement for it in case the PCI card is used?

Hi,

I have a PC that I bought in 2001 with following configuration.

P4 1.7 GHz, 40 GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, Intel 845 GL Mother Board.

It is a dinosaur by today's standards, but I have no Intention to upgrade since it 
is fine for my Brwosing and Basic MS Office related work.

However I am thinking if I could go for a PCI (please note NOT PCI-E, but older PCI) 
cards to prep up gaming in my system a bit. As of now the games I play stops with 
Age of Empires 2 and Hitman Contracts and Sielent Assasin.

First of all do I have an option of buying PCI card since it is a very old technology?
Is it manufactured in first place?

Will it help to play latet games with minimum settings (atleast the trail versions given in DIGIT)?

Or is it just a waste to try anything on my Jurrassic system.

Also I am not sure about my power supply unit.
What's minimum requirement for it in case the PCI card is used?


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why did you post same thing for 3 times.

1. Seems like your mobo doesn't have a agp slot but onl PCI.

2. Latest gfx card doesn't comes with pci interface.
( one company named albraton makes pci card. max 8600gt. But I don't think you will be able to get that in here )
*www.albatron.com.tw/English/news/news_detail.asp?new=default&news_id=268
*www.albatron.com.tw/English/product/vga/pro_list.asp?bus=PCI&gpu=9&gpuna=GeForce 8
*www.albatron.com.tw/English/product/vga/pro_detail.asp?rlink=Specification&no=249

If you can find a 8600gt pci card you can play some latest games though I doubt that your cpu will be a bottleneck.

If you don't find them here read on............

3. The max available pci card you will find here may be geforce fx 5200.
No you could not be able to play latest titles ( big sized games - 95% ) with geforce fx except a few little old released in 2-2004-2006 ( max ) games. 

Also PCI bus offers very low bandwidth comapred to agp & pci-e which is not suitable for current gen games even if you use a 8600gt pci gfx card.

Your CPU is not also very powerful either. So all in all it's total waste to spend money on a pci gfx card.



rashwin said:


> My friend wants to upgrade his pc....he is experiencing net problems so he cant post this  himself...His query is>he wants to buy a 9800GX2 gfx card...and he wants to know the price in mumbai. he needs it real quick so please if u know it reply asap. Thanks in advance...



Buying 9800GX2 is a total waste. It's costs much, heats up a lot & doesn't offer good performance comared to latest gfx cards like say HD4870X2.

If your friend has sli mobo then tell him to buy Plait Revolution 700 Deluxe
which is a card based on 2 HD 4870 GPUs & has 2GB of DDR5 mem. It costs Rs. 34000  It's the best single gfx card ( dual gpu ) solution avaiable currently on the market.


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi... I want to know whether a DDR 3 graphics card compatible with my board :
MB :- Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L 
(Expansion Slots	
1 x PCI Express x16 slot
1 x PCI Express x1 slot
2 x PCI slots)
RAM:- 2GB DDR II (667 mhz)
plz help guys ...I think my vendor is taking me for a ride


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@deba_2k_1

If u have a PCI-E slot, then all gfx cards will support your Mobo, regardless of its memory type. What you are talking about is memory type of VRAM and that doesn't merge with DDR-II RAM's..
So dont worry, even your Mobo supports DDR4 Graphics Cards too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deba_2k_1 said:


> hi... I want to know whether a DDR 3 graphics card compatible with my board :
> MB :- Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L
> (Expansion Slots
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot
> ...


As Rajkumar said, the gfx ram type has nothing to do wid the mobo as long as it is PCI-PCI or PCIe-PCIe


----------



## rishabh9 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys!

I need suggestion from you guys in purchasing a graphics card. Below are the constraints I have:

Budget: 6K-8k
Motherboard: Asus M3A78-EM
PSU: Corsair 450
RAM: 2GB 800MHz

I want to be able to play latest games like Crysis, GTA4, etc. with a decent frame rate in 1280x1024 resolution. Also it should be able to survive for the next two years.

If any other information is required please do let me know.

Thanks in advance,
Rishabh


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to add some mor GPU juice to my existent system. (Though it is old). I do not want to go in for a major upgrade right now. Currently I have the GT8500 Which I am not to happy with.

Which GPU would be the best and not get bottle-necked by my CPU. Would the GT8600 be fine, since it does not cost too much also. I do not want to extend my budget beyond 4K and how is the Radeon 3850...and I think the GT8800 would get bottle necked, and is expensive too..??

thanks a lot,
asigh


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I heard somewhere in the forum that 9800GT was available for 7.3k. That was a good option for you, or get a HD4670 for 5.5k.
But don't forgot that these cards wont able to handle the games smoothly at higher resolutions.
So better stretch ur budget by another 2k and get a Palit HD4850 which will be more than enough for games u said.


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> I heard somewhere in the forum that 9800GT was available for 7.3k. That was a good option for you, or get a HD4670 for 5.5k.
> But don't forgot that these cards wont able to handle the games smoothly at higher resolutions.
> So better stretch ur budget by another 2k and get a Palit HD4850 which will be more than enough for games u said.


 
Wont the HD4850 be bottle necked by my system CPU..?
Is the HD4670 better then GT8600..?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh
 The suggestion i gave was for Rishabh.Not for you.

For you, its better to get the 8600GT 512/256 MB DDR3, as others mentioned by you get severly bottlenecked by ur CPU.
And the 86GT wont be that costly.
So better go for it.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I want to add some mor GPU juice to my existent system. (Though it is old). I do not want to go in for a major upgrade right now. Currently I have the GT8500 Which I am not to happy with.
> 
> Which GPU would be the best and not get bottle-necked by my CPU. Would the GT8600 be fine, since it does not cost too much also. I do not want to extend my budget beyond 4K and how is the Radeon 3850...and I think the GT8800 would get bottle necked, and is expensive too..??
> 
> ...


Its better to overclock ur gpu ,which will give performance similar to stock 8600gt,its not worth to go for 8600gt as u already have 8500.


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will overclocking the GT8500 really make a difference...and bring it to the level of GT8600..?

I ran a comparison here:
*www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=514&card2=513


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 4K get Palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 gfx card. It's better than 8600GT.

Runs a lot cooler & has better OC potential.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Will overclocking the GT8500 really make a difference...and bring it to the level of GT8600..?
> 
> I ran a comparison here:
> *www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=514&card2=513


No it won't.

And yes, go for the 9800GT at the aforementioned price.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But his budget is Rs.4000. So he cannot get 9800Gt for that price.

I think you meant 9500GT.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry, but none.

Just updated "Latest Prices"

Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 4.4k

That's the one to buy, best for price.


----------



## pramod_kk (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Contact Here :
> 11, Robert Street
> 1st Floor
> Kolkata - 700012
> ...





Thank you Topgear.I have contacted 033-22251192 .Quoted Palit HD 4850 Rs.8500.Going to there shop tomorrow.BTW where can I get cooler master PSUs?


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For CM PSU try :

M.D Computers
16/1, GC Avenue
Kolkata-700 013

Near exide showroom.


----------



## ganeshravi (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,
i currently got a HD4850 which i'm intending to upgrade to its elder sibling, HD4870, i want to exchange the card n go for the bigger one... would any shop(in chennai) do tat n its about 2 months old...
n could i jus get a glimpse of tat card?(other than the specification, hands on info would be great) 
thanks in adv


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey can anyone tell me whether Palit ATI Radeon HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Super Edition is compatible with my motherboard Gigabyte 945 GCM-S2L with PCI-E 16 slot?
Is there any site with such compatibility tool?
Where to look for that card in Kolkata (Chandni) where the price would be the least.
THNXXXXX....


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^well it is compatible with your motherboard


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ganeshravi said:


> hi,
> i currently got a HD4850 which i'm intending to upgrade to its elder sibling, HD4870, i want to exchange the card n go for the bigger one... would any shop(in chennai) do tat n its about 2 months old...
> n could i jus get a glimpse of tat card?(other than the specification, hands on info would be great)
> thanks in adv


Don't buy HD4870, cu HD4950 is coming:
*www.techpowerup.com/83591/RV790_Makes_Radeon_HD_4900_Series_Led_by_HD_4995_X2?.html


----------



## heartripple (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys
I wanted to buy a graphics card.I will be using it for animation.

My budget is around 13k.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can use the geforce 9800gt for that.


----------



## ganeshravi (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Don't buy HD4870, cu HD4950 is coming:
> *www.techpowerup.com/83591/RV790_Makes_Radeon_HD_4900_Series_Led_by_HD_4995_X2?.html



whoa...!!! tats great news... any idea on when its gonna be released and price...?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

March-April 09


----------



## heartripple (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys
I wanted to buy a graphics card.I will be using it for animation.

My budget is around 13k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm, but a 9800GTX+ and softmod it to a quadro.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will not it void it's warranty ? 9800GTX+ can give pretty good perf alone.
Is there really any advantage. I've heard that latest version of Maya & 3Ds max can use the GPU through CUDA which 9800GTX+ already supports

*@ deba_2k_1*

Contact Here :
11, Robert Street
1st Floor
Kolkata - 700012
Phone - 033-22251192 / 93 Fax - 033-22251276
Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh


----------



## pramod_kk (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> For CM PSU try :
> 
> M.D Computers
> 16/1, GC Avenue
> ...




Thanks topgear.I purchased Palit HD 4850 for Rs 8800 (all inclusive) and cooler master 600w PSU for Rs 3530 from the addresses U had given.I"ll see if it is working with my PC.


----------



## prashantisonline (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> go and grap that 9600gt  Its  worth to buy the card
> 
> but before getting 9600gt check your psu also.
> 
> what psu U have  how much watts it is ??



I bought 9600GT 512 DDR3 Palit. However, I am not aware if that is going to need different PSU. My normal SMPS is of ADCOM with 400W output. I plugged one free power cable in Graphics card and its working fine as of now. 
Not sure if that is going to create problem in hardcore gaming? Can you elaborate what possible problem can I face if I continue to use my normal SMPS. If not, what PSU I should be buying and how much that will cost! PHEW!!!! ... lot of questions here.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## rishabh9 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> I heard somewhere in the forum that 9800GT was available for 7.3k. That was a good option for you, or get a HD4670 for 5.5k.
> But don't forgot that these cards wont able to handle the games smoothly at higher resolutions.
> So better stretch ur budget by another 2k and get a Palit HD4850 which will be more than enough for games u said.



@Rajkumar thanks for the suggestions. 

I have just one doubt ... is my PSU (Corsair 450) sufficient for HD4850?

Rishabh


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pramod_kk said:


> Thanks topgear.I purchased Palit HD 4850 for Rs 8800 (all inclusive) and cooler master 600w PSU for Rs 3530 from the addresses U had given.I"ll see if it is working with my PC.



Nice to hear that. Congrats for your purchase.



prashantisonline said:


> I bought 9600GT 512 DDR3 Palit. However, I am not aware if that is going to need different PSU. My normal SMPS is of ADCOM with 400W output. I plugged one free power cable in Graphics card and its working fine as of now.
> Not sure if that is going to create problem in hardcore gaming? Can you elaborate what possible problem can I face if I continue to use my normal SMPS. If not, what PSU I should be buying and how much that will cost! PHEW!!!! ... lot of questions here.
> Thanks anyways.



You have said you plugged one coonector from your psu to the gfx card.

I'm assuming it's pci-e power connector. Then It's all right though I don't know if any Adcom PSU comes with pci-e power conector.

or,

Are you using the power cable convertor which comes with your gfx card ?
If your PSU is a generic model of adcom 400W series you should upgrade to CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus atleast which is Rs. 2600.

For the probs after some days or month :

Your comp may be shutdown while gaming.
Your comp may not start at all.
You may see BSOD while gaming.
You comp may restart while gaming.

Overall your system may get very unstable.



rishabh9 said:


> @Rajkumar thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I have just one doubt ... is my PSU (Corsair 450) sufficient for HD4850?
> 
> Rishabh



If it's corsair VX 450W then it should be just fine.


----------



## prashantisonline (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> You have said you plugged one coonector from your psu to the gfx card.
> 
> I'm assuming it's pci-e power connector. Then It's all right though I don't know if any Adcom PSU comes with pci-e power conector.
> 
> ...



Thanks for elaboration.
My PSU does not have PCIE power connector. You are right that I used power cable convertor that came along with Gfx card. Therefore, I will soon think to buy a coolmaster PSU as you mentioned.
BTW, Lara is looking too stunning on 9600GT. Just wish I could meet her


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The corsair VX450W @ Rs. 3900 is very good PSU & it's meant for gfx cards like HD4850.

I'm running palit 9600gt with a CoolerMaster 460W extreme Power Plus PSU which is enough for 9600GT & the Price is Rs. 2500 or so.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys go for corsair PSU if u want cheap so select the cooler master. Vx450 beat cooler master 650W PSU  easily


----------



## pramod_kk (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Nice to hear that. Congrats for your purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That is why I like this forum so much.People like "topgear" and others giving so quick and relavant replies.
   I would have bought corsair VX 450W instead of cooler master 600w had I got this information earlier.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> guys go for corsair PSU if u want cheap so select the cooler master. Vx450 beat cooler master 650W PSU  easily


No, VX450W can never beat CM600W Extreme too.

VX450W
1x6 pin connector
85% efficiency = 383.5W

CM600W ExP
2x6 pin connector
75% efficiency = 420W

Do the math.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

comp@addict care to elaborate on the above statement because I don't understand what you are implying.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ comp@ddict
Man u compare a 450W one with a 600W one..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> No, VX450W can never beat CM600W Extreme too.
> 
> VX450W
> 1x6 pin connector
> ...




i think cm600w has 70% efficiency.


----------



## MambaXL (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 4850 has more driver issues than 9800 GTX+.
HD 4850 is cheaper than 9800 GTX+.
HD 4850 is something which you dont buy every 6 months.
9800 GTX+ will easily stretch your gaming requirements for 3+ years (maybe more).
Actually 9800 GTX+ is faster than HD 4850.
And regarding power issues, you definitely need a good PSU, because eventually cheap PSUs can damage your mobo's capacitors.
Also, guys who dont have PCIe 2.0 slot, wont be getting too much diferrence while using either HD 4850 or 9800 GTX+.

Chipset matters but build quality matters too.
No manufacturer can match the build quality of ASUS and XFX. They are too damn good.

Google yourself through countless reviews that state that 9800 GTX+ is well worth than 4850 as their prices are falling. GOD bless Newton (lol)

Majority of gamers prefer HD 4850 because of the low power requirements, but if you are using either Corsair of CM PSU, then you are not using the true potential of that PSU.

Always try to get the maximum what you are paying for.

Afterall, NVIDIA is well known for their rock-solid driver support.

I dont want to hurt any ATI fanboys here neiher take the side of NVIDIA, but 9800 GTX+ is good.
It might not be way better than HD 4850, but you will get what you will pay for.
Maybe not now, but for years to come.

Bottom-line.   Choose Smart, Buy Smarter

-MambaXL


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Power Supply efficiency means :

an 80% efficiency means that 80% of the power pulled from the power grid will be converted in power on the power supply outputs and only 20% will be wasted. This translates into less consumption from the power grid (as less power needs to be pulled in order to generate the same amount of power on its outputs), meaning lower electricity bills

from hardwaresecrets


----------



## Kamesh Akundi (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys & Gurlz!

Just I had a doubt that, how could another 7.1 surrond card help you out when you have it on-board?

Suggestions Requested!


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MambaXL said:


> HD 4850 has more driver issues than 9800 GTX+.
> HD 4850 is cheaper than 9800 GTX+.
> HD 4850 is something which you dont buy every 6 months.
> 9800 GTX+ will easily stretch your gaming requirements for 3+ years (maybe more).
> ...


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!, they're listening.

Anyway, jokes apart, HD4850 was never faster just more VFM as it delivered comparable FPS at a lot less price but now in the US the prices are converging so its getting close.


----------



## MambaXL (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Kamesh Akundi said:


> Hi Guys & Gurlz!
> 
> Just I had a doubt that, how could another 7.1 surrond card help you out when you have it on-board?
> 
> Suggestions Requested!



you are asking about the mobo or GPU ?

For Mobo, Its helps you in using 7.1 ch audio system without buying a discrete hardware for it.

For GPU, you can internally connect to S/PDIF or HDMI controller and have it accessible from the rear panel of the PC-Case.

Whatever GPU you decide to buy, only buy from ASUS and XFX


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> No, VX450W can never beat CM600W Extreme too.
> 
> VX450W
> 1x6 pin connector
> ...




Corsair VX450 vs CM extreme power 600 (some key differences)
(1) Rated at 50 degreesC (iirc/afaik) vs rated at 25 degreesC
(2) Active PFC (0.99) vs passive PFC
(3) 80%+ efficiency guranteed vs 65-70% roughly.
(4) Hi-Qual Jap caps vs not so Jap caps
(5) Double ball bearing fan vs sleeve bearing fan most prolly
(6) 5 yr warranty vs 2/3 yr warranty (heard that low end CM psu like Extreme power series have only 2yr warranty now. )
(7) Seasonic vs Seventeam budget/value range. 

CM600 is a Seventeam 500 tweaked to show a peak of 600W- so i hope u get the idea.
CM prefers to call the Seveanteam500 with the same components a 600 watter- something smells fishy.
Plus they conveniently miss out on mention of rails in specs and pic of specs chart sticker on the psu on their site- i couldn't find it.

Secondly, this part of psus cannot be approached in a pure mathematical way- seems u have't understood what efficiency means.

If we go forth by your way of interpreting efficiency>
If u need 360W from a VX 450, as per ur calculations, it will draw 450W from the wall socket.
Then the CM 600 at 65% will draw 553W from the mains to provide that same 360W.
Still Who's the Bakra??

A lot of reputed reviewers have stated that the Corsair units are very conservatively rated.
If one were to follow CM's rule of rebadging a known not so efficient 500watter as 600W, then maybe the VX450 can easily be badged as a 550-600W unit.
And maybe Corsair, as per their standards, will call the CM600 a 400W unit, if they make a not so efficient, not so good quality psu i.e.. 

check out




> VX450W
> 1x6 pin connector
> 85% efficiency = 383.5W
> 
> ...



The percentage part for efficiency cannot be directly applied to the amps per rail or total amperage over just the 12v rail, i think.
If that was the case, then maybe we could have managed to manufacture quite efficient psus easily- efficiency is measure over the entire range of power outputted. iirc. .
Plus you cannot add up 2 rails directly for total amps on 12v rail- this is most basic of all rules wrt multi-rail psus.

Plus just numbers on paper have nothing to do with the stability and purity of the various o/p signals, etc... which is one of the biggest factors in choosing a psu




> Do the math



Oh i m learning.Never enter a battle of wits unarmed.Keep talking, someday you'll say something intelligent!.


----------



## fireshots (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Friends, 

 I wish to buy a Graphics card but does not know which one to opt for ATI or Nvidia. Please suggest me which one will be better for me by looking at the configuration of my PC. I am on a very tight budget, so help me out here with good options.

Intel Pentium Dual Core - 2 Ghz.
Transcend Ram 667 - 1GB
Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2L
1 x PCI Express x16 slot 
1 x PCI Express x1 slot 
2 x PCI slots 

Thanks guys.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fireshots said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wish to buy a Graphics card but does not know which one to opt for ATI or Nvidia. Please suggest me which one will be better for me by looking at the configuration of my PC. I am on a very tight budget, so help me out here with good options.
> 
> ...



^^ 1st of all how much you want to spend on gfx card ?



NIGHTMARE said:


> Corsair VX450 vs CM extreme power 600 (some key differences)
> (1) Rated at 50 degreesC (iirc/afaik) vs rated at 25 degreesC
> (2) Active PFC (0.99) vs passive PFC
> (3) 80%+ efficiency guranteed vs 65-70% roughly.
> ...



Hey nice explanation there.

But CM extreme power plus series is now manufactured by acbel
*www.acbel.com/

You know that branded smps have a code/number with which we can tell who is the original manufacture.

My CM460W extreme power plus is actually made by acbel & one of friend just bought his 600W extrme powerplus 3 days back & it has the same manufacturer code.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fireshots said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wish to buy a Graphics card but does not know which one to opt for ATI or Nvidia. Please suggest me which one will be better for me by looking at the configuration of my PC. I am on a very tight budget, so help me out here with good options.
> 
> ...


 
If u r in real tight budget, then i am ready to give my 7600GT for cheaper price. (Am I a good seller?.)

OK here for u. For 3k get 
8600GT DDR3 which is the only option in NVIDIA
In ATI,get HD3450 512MB DDR3 for 2.7k from MSI or Sapphire.


----------



## fireshots (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ 1st of all how much you want to spend on gfx card ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My budget is just 2.5K, at the most 3K.

Thanx


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*fireshots*
Don't u read posts before posting...Man, i already suggest u for the budget u mentioned now.


----------



## heartripple (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jojothedragon said:


> You can use the geforce 9800gt for that.





Which brands to look for and tell me some more specification


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fireshots said:


> My budget is just 2.5K, at the most 3K.
> 
> Thanx



Increase your budget to 3.5K & get

Get Palit 8600Gt 512MB DDR3 edition or else

Get Mercury 8600GT 256MB DDR3 For Rs. 2700 ( I've some doubts about it's build quality )


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah I understand ur WITS very well man, but I dun think most people will agree that Cooler Master, such a huge brand's 600W or 650W PSU can't do better than VX450W.

Corsair VX450W can't even handle a HD4870 afaik, CM600W handles HD4850x2.


----------



## fireshots (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @*fireshots*
> Don't u read posts before posting...Man, i already suggest u for the budget u mentioned now.


 
I did see your offer n i thank you for your generousity..I dint ask further about it. Becos i saw ur location.its too far, for you sell that card of urs to me. wats da price btw?



topgear said:


> Increase your budget to 3.5K & get
> 
> Get Palit 8600Gt 512MB DDR3 edition or else
> 
> Get Mercury 8600GT 256MB DDR3 For Rs. 2700 ( I've some doubts about it's build quality )


I hv confirmd the price for 8600Gt 512MB DDR3,its availabl for 4.1k, the guy frm whom i bgt my PC is offerin me a 1 month old GeForce 7200GT for 1000/- its 256mb will support upto 512mb (will share the system RAM).I will increase the ram to 2gb, then it shud b fine. what do u suggest about it?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Yeah I understand ur WITS very well man, but I dun think most people will agree that Cooler Master, such a huge brand's 600W or 650W PSU can't do better than VX450W.
> 
> Corsair VX450W can't even handle a HD4870 afaik, CM600W handles HD4850x2.



man my friend is using HD4870 with VX450 if don't believe then i PM u his Orkut link then u will ask.




> The Corsairs are conservatively rated- means they can hold themselves a lil better.
> Right now Corsair is busy establishing itself as a major psu player and reeks quality- something evident very strongly even in the VX450 which is a budget product.
> This has been proven by some reputed reviewers with regrds to oem and components.
> Price difference bet US and Indian markets is quite low, the lowest i have seen till now and totally worth the lil extra for local 5yr warranty(10 yr warranty).
> ...


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fireshots said:


> I did see your offer n i thank you for your generousity..I dint ask further about it. Becos i saw ur location.its too far, for you sell that card of urs to me. wats da price btw?
> 
> 
> I hv confirmd the price for 8600Gt 512MB DDR3,its availabl for 4.1k, the guy frm whom i bgt my PC is offerin me a 1 month old GeForce 7200GT for 1000/- its 256mb will support upto 512mb (will share the system RAM).I will increase the ram to 2gb, then it shud b fine. what do u suggest about it?



Your vendor is just duping you.

Palit 8600GT 512MB DDR3 edition card is available for Rs. 3550 from a vendor of your own city
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
*www.theitwares.com/contactus.htm

BTW, even I'm not from you city - I from kolkata


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys just as I was getting ready to buy the PALIT ATI Radeon Super HD 4670 graphics card I came to know that ATI is the brand of AMD, whereas my MB is Gigabyte 945 GCM-S2L(with PCI-E 16x slot) with an Intel Processor (C2D 2.66Ghz), now I am in real fix... I have no idea whether the ATI graphics card is compatible with my intel system. PLZZZZZZ help guys...


----------



## janitha (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deba_2k_1 said:


> hey guys just as I was getting ready to buy the PALIT ATI Radeon Super HD 4670 graphics card I came to know that ATI is the brand of AMD, whereas my MB is Gigabyte 945 GCM-S2L(with PCI-E 16x slot) with an Intel Processor (C2D 2.66Ghz), now I am in real fix... I have no idea whether the ATI graphics card is compatible with my intel system. PLZZZZZZ help guys...



It will work without any issues.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Corsair VX450 vs CM extreme power 600 (some key differences)
> (1) Rated at 50 degreesC (iirc/afaik) vs rated at 25 degreesC
> (2) Active PFC (0.99) vs passive PFC
> (3) 80%+ efficiency guranteed vs 65-70% roughly.
> ...



+1
Thanks for bringing up those points and making a substantial case.


----------



## fireshots (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Your vendor is just duping you.
> 
> Palit 8600GT 512MB DDR3 edition card is available for Rs. 3550 from a vendor of your own city
> *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
> ...



Yeah, I realized tht cos he is just tryin to drain out tht card of his..im not gonna buy it as its just a 64bit card n wont b compatible with most of da new games. 

Thanx anyways, buddy u hv been a great help.

Thanx evrybody for assistance!


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,

I donno much about Graphic Cards, I have Q6600 + DG31PR with coolermaster extreme power plus 500 W. 250 GB Sata and 80 GB IDE. Transcend 2GB, 800fsb RAM
I do mainly cad/Cam programming like Autocad, solid works, Rhinocam etc.for my CNC machine (rarely gaming) 
I require Best to price/low budget PCI-E Gcard. In fact I donno what size I require ? 
Budget under 5k.
If there and Idle time power saving? Becoz there is a lot of idle time before processing.

Thanks.


----------



## heartripple (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

please guys tell me which brans to look for n which perticular model?
I am very confused and I am going to buy it on Friday.
So be quick.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cool_guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I donno much about Graphic Cards, I have Q6600 + DG31PR with coolermaster extreme power plus 500 W. 250 GB Sata and 80 GB IDE. Transcend 2GB, 800fsb RAM
> I do mainly cad/Cam programming like Autocad, solid works, Rhinocam etc.for my CNC machine (rarely gaming)
> ...



If you can spend Rs.5700 Palit 9600GT 512MB DR3
You can take the advantage of CUDA technology. ( Recomended )

If you are not willing to spend not a penny more than 5K then Get Palit or Sapphire HD4650 with 512MB DDR3 @ Rs. 4350 or so.



heartripple said:


> please guys tell me which brans to look for n which perticular model?
> I am very confused and I am going to buy it on Friday.
> So be quick.



Whats your budget ?


----------



## heartripple (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> If you can spend Rs.5700 Palit 9600GT 512MB DR3
> You can take the advantage of CUDA technology. ( Recomended )
> 
> If you are not willing to spend not a penny more than 5K then Get Palit or Sapphire HD4650 with 512MB DDR3 @ Rs. 4350 or so.
> ...




My budget is around 13k
and please check my earlier post for more information


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> If you can spend Rs.5700 Palit 9600GT 512MB DR3
> You can take the advantage of CUDA technology. ( Recomended )



Thanks. I get this one.

I need address of 'Right Price Shop' in Delhi for this card. Hope anyone can help?

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



heartripple said:


> My budget is around 13k
> and please check my earlier post for more information



If you can spens 15.5K then get Palit HD4870 Sonic 512MB DDR5 Dual Slot Cooler Version
or
If you have a sli mobo then get two Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 Which costs Rs. 7.3K  Rs. 14.6K Total

If you don't want two spend more than 13K then get

MSI N9800GTX PLUS-T2D512-OC	9800GTX+ OC Edition gfx card with 512MB DDR3 Ram @ Rs. 12K
Or else
If you have a sli mobo then get two Palit 9600GT with 512MB DDR3 ram for Rs. 5.7K each Total Rs. 11.4K


----------



## heartripple (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> If you can spens 15.5K then get Palit HD4870 Sonic 512MB DDR5 Dual Slot Cooler Version
> or
> If you have a sli mobo then get two Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 Which costs Rs. 7.3K  Rs. 14.6K Total
> 
> ...




I dont have sli mobo.
so forget this option.


If possible tell me some shops at Lamigton road.
I will be there on this Friday.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get Palit HD4870 512MB DDR5 Sonic edition Then, It's s 15.7 or so.

Or Else get

MSI N9800GTX PLUS-T2D512-OC 9800GTX+ OC Edition gfx card with 512MB DDR3 Ram @ Rs. 12K

Contact Here :
*www.theitwares.com/contactus.htm


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys,

I am going to Delhi next week and don't know shops there. Could someone possibly I direct me to address of 'Right Price Shop' in Delhi for this card of #7656. Hope anyone can help?


----------



## tiblu (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i m planning to buy a MSI 4830 512 mb Card for around 8200, is it a good card and i have Amd 4000+ AM2 Pro, and Asus M2N MX, and 1 GB ram ..also please suggest a PSU for it, and a 19 or 20 Inch Monitor...


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Get palit HD4850 512MB DDR3 Instead. It's better than HD4830


----------



## MambaXL (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI R4870-T2D512 for 14k+tax @ hyderabad

I want a VGAtoDVI connector, any idea where i would get one in hyderabad ?
Also I am interested in Tagan BZ600, any idea, where I would find these in Hyderabad ?


----------



## janitha (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tiblu said:


> Guys i m planning to buy a MSI 4830 512 mb Card for around 8200, is it a good card and i have Amd 4000+ AM2 Pro, and Asus M2N MX, and 1 GB ram ..also please suggest a PSU for it, and a 19 or 20 Inch Monitor...



Which is your present PSU?


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ tiblu - Get Corsair VX450W @ Rs. 3800 with HD 4850 as I suggested.

@ MambaXL - Every GFX cards comes with DVI-VGA connector so don't worry about that & if you want to order out the tagan PSU you can contact here:
*www.theitwares.com/contactus.htm


----------



## dee557 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hii guys!!
which card will be a better choice 
9800GT @ 7.1k
ATI 4850 @8.1k   ???????

Also is ATI 4830 available in market? 
If yes where in mumbai (please give contact number)


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have not you read the previous posts ?

9800GT is equivalent to HD4830. So it's better to get HD4850.

Contact :
*www.theitwares.com/contactus.htm
*www.primeabgb.com

Just call them & ask about the price.


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I get quote - Rs.7800/- for Zebronics 9600GT 1gb (and zeb 8800GT 512mb @8675/-). Asus 9600GT 768 mb @ 7175/- (8600 GT 512 mb @4375/-)
Is this correctly priced.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya. The prices are correct. But there is no point in getting a 9600Gt with mem more than 512MB coz the gpu just cannot handle the added amount of ram efficiently.

Get Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ Rs. 5700 - It's best in class with dual slot cooler.

Contact Here :
*www.theitwares.com/contactus.htm


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

#7655


> If you can spend Rs.5700 Palit 9600GT 512MB DR3
> You can take the advantage of CUDA technology. ( Recomended )



I thought it was 5700/-. Now it is 8700/-. Have to find out correct price.

Thanks.



PS - found at *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
Palit	9600GT	512MB DDR3	5650/-


----------



## dee557 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ati 4830 is not available at Prime ABGB ,
any other refference????????
Also itware is costly they are charging 8.8k for Palit 4850 and same i m getting for 8.1k at cybercity india.
What about the astimated price of 4830????


----------



## chat2arindam (Feb 7, 2009)

*All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear friends,
I have intel original 915 gav motherboard, p4 3.0 ghz, 1 gb ddr zion ram , 320 gb hdd,
iball 400 w smps,etc.
Recently I purchased a XFX 9500 GT graphics card of 1 GB, its a pci express 2.0 card.
whenever i am connecting the card to my system, no display is coming. but the onboard graphics is working properly. The new Graphics card is working fine on my office machine quad core, dq35 motherboard,500 w smps . 
I am unable to understand whats the problem. should i upgrade the motherboard or the smps only.

Please help quickly.

thanks.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cananyone help in buying a PSU, i m going to buy ati 4850 next week
my budget is 2.5k


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dee557 said:


> Cananyone help in buying a PSU, i m going to buy ati 4850 next week
> my budget is 2.5k


The only PSU that fits your budget is Cooler Master Extreme Power 500w which is not good enough, the least PSU you need is Cooler Master Extreme Power 600w which costs 3.5k.



chat2arindam said:


> Dear friends,
> I have intel original 915 gav motherboard, p4 3.0 ghz, 1 gb ddr zion ram , 320 gb hdd,
> iball 400 w smps,etc.
> Recently I purchased a XFX 9500 GT graphics card of 1 GB, its a pci express 2.0 card.
> ...


Go to the bios and try to find the option for display adapter, switch it to automatic or PCI Express(if automatic doesn't work) and restart your machine, should do the job. If it still doesn't work may be there's not enough power to run the card.

BTW-Your mobo's fine for running the card, I'm suspecting the SMPS.


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> The only PSU that fits your budget is Cooler Master Extreme Power 500w which is not good enough



I have same PSU, and going to purchase palit 9600gt 512 mb ddr3.
Load on psu - q6600 + 1 Hitachi SATA + 1 Seagate IDE + Sony DVD writer+ FDD +3   80mm fans. 
Would this PSU support that GFC??

Thanks.


----------



## tiblu (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys how much difference of price is between 4830 & 4850 ... as i m also planning to buy 19" Monitor, PSU and have a budget around Rs 22k ...suggest me as  i m have a AM2 4000+ pro, m2n mx mobo, 1 gb ram,


----------



## janitha (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tiblu said:


> guys how much difference of price is between 4830 & 4850 ... as i m also planning to buy 19" Monitor, PSU and have a budget around Rs 22k ...suggest me as  i m have a AM2 4000+ pro, m2n mx mobo, 1 gb ram,



Palit  	 HD 4850  	512MB DDR3 256Bit  	8500/-

Samsung               LCD  19 '' 923 NW     8600/-
(prices from theitwares.com)

By adding a little more (~Rs.200/-) you will be able to get Antec EA 650W PSU. (Rs.5100/- IIRC)


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cool_guy said:


> #7655
> 
> 
> I thought it was 5700/-. Now it is 8700/-. Have to find out correct price.
> ...



Sorry for the typo. Glad to know that you've found the correct price.

*@ tiblu* - The price difference between Hd4830 and HD4850 is very minimal. Only Rs. 200-300. So it's wise to stick with HD4850.

*@ cool_guy *- If your PSU is CM 500W extreme power plus then your gfx card should run just fine as I'm running the same gfx card with CM460W extreme power plus.

*@ dee557* - Get Palit HD4850 instead. It's Rs. 8.5K.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys, m planning to buy 9500 gt( suggested by members in gamers section of forum) for casual gaming( pc is at my home town, so not much time to play games  ). Please suggest brand and good pc shop in pune. My pc config is:
Intel d101 ggc mobo
P4 3.0 ghz ht
512 mb ddr ram( will buy 512 mb more)
I dont knw abt my smps, but its a cheap one by intex. My budget was 2k, i already extended to 3.2k for 9500 gt


----------



## dee557 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey wanna corect the price of HD4850, its 8.1k and not 8.5k (mumbai), also HD4830 is not available in market. I got only one quote @8.1k, any other ideas?????????


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> hey guys, m planning to buy 9500 gt( suggested by members in gamers section of forum) for casual gaming( pc is at my home town, so not much time to play games  ). Please suggest brand and good pc shop in pune. My pc config is:
> Intel d101 ggc mobo
> P4 3.0 ghz ht
> 512 mb ddr ram( will buy 512 mb more)
> I dont knw abt my smps, but its a cheap one by intex. My budget was 2k, i already extended to 3.2k for 9500 gt



Yes you can opt for Zotac 9500GT 512MB DDR2 Gfx card. t's Rs. 3250.

As I'm from Kolkata not from pune ask someone from your city for availability of the card.



dee557 said:


> hey wanna corect the price of HD4850, its 8.1k and not 8.5k (mumbai), also HD4830 is not available in market. I got only one quote @8.1k, any other ideas?????????



The price of 4850 you got is very good. Opt for it.

BTW, Is it palit HD4850 Sonic 512MB DDR3 with dual slot cooler ?


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Since I set for Palit 9600 gt 512 mb ddr3, I saw price of Palit HD 4670 super 512 mb ddr3 128bit at 5150/- theitware.
What's the difference in both these cards? Looks same config.
 I do mainly graphic related CAD/CAM work. Which one is good for me?


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI HD 4670 is equivalent to Nvidia 9600GSO and 9600GT is a bit better than these two.
With 9600GT you will be able to take the advantage of CUDA technology which upcoming CAD/CAM apps like autocad/OptiTex will support.

For eg. Adobe CS4 already supports cuda ( though I know it's not some cad apps )


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for the 9600GT for 5.5k only from Sparkle. It performs 30% faster than the HD4670.


----------



## IITian (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i m getting 20fps on average in gta4.sometimes in detailed scenes/explosions the fps drops down to below 10 is it normal?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IITian said:


> i m getting 20fps on average in gta4.sometimes in detailed scenes/explosions the fps drops down to below 10 is it normal?


I think its the CPU, download the second patch that got released, it allows you to further tweak GFx settings, try it.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@cool_guy:I hope this helps.
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2230571


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks topgear and uchiha_madara for help.
9600 gt looks better choice. 
What's the real time wattage consumption of 9600 gt preferably while idle. As while CNC machining I leave this pc on for hours.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's idle power consumption is 32W & Under load it consumes 70W.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Yes you can opt for Zotac 9500GT 512MB DDR2 Gfx card. t's Rs. 3250.
> 
> As I'm from Kolkata not from pune ask someone from your city for availability of the card.


Also, is 8600 GT better than 9500 GT in perfromance? Coz i found it costlier than 9500 GT

Also, which is more value for money? Also plz tell Crysis performance for both cards. And which one will work for a 350 W local intex PSU?

My config is ( plz tell approximate power consumption ):

3.0 GHz HT
D101 GGC mobo
512*2 DDR 400 mhz RAM
17 inch CRT monitor

I am really confused about both cards.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ambar.hitman
A 9500GT will perform better than 8600GT anyday. And dont expect Crysis to run well with ur config. It even kills a Quad core rig with high-end cards. But you'll able to play all games at low settings at low resolution as i play it with my config. My config is very similar to you
P4 3.7GHz
2GB DDR2
7600GT


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh thanks Rajkumar, any idea about power consumed? And why is 8600 GT costlier then?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Oh thanks Rajkumar, any idea about power consumed? And why is 8600 GT costlier then?


Power Consumption wont be much.If you have a 400W PSU, no problems.
And the 8600GT you've mentioned was, may be a 512MB DDR3 one, or some variants of that, like a 8600GTS/GTX.. Thats all. A 256MB DDR3 8600GT from ASUS costs around 3.2k here in Chennai...
You better stick with 9500GT...


----------



## dee557 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @ambar.hitman
> A 9500GT will perform better than 8600GT anyday. And dont expect Crysis to run well with ur config. It even kills a Quad core rig with high-end cards. But you'll able to play all games at low settings at low resolution as i play it with my config. My config is very similar to you
> P4 3.7GHz
> 2GB DDR2
> 7600GT


 

Any Idea about the price of HD4830????????????
Also suggest a PSU under 2.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dee557
Palit HD4830 - 8k

Why u need 4830 when 4850 is just 100 bucks more than this...

Palit HD4850 - 8.1k..

PowerSafe Silver 500W - 1.7k
PowerSafe Gold 500W - 2.7k


----------



## dee557 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @dee557
> Palit HD4830 - 8k
> 
> Why u need 4830 when 4850 is just 500 bucks more than this...
> ...


 
Is this Sonic edition with dual slot cooler?????????


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^No.. The Sonic Edition will cost 9.7k...


----------



## dee557 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^No.. The Sonic Edition will cost 9.7k...


And What about PSU under 2.5k??/
And I m getting Palit HD4850 for 8.1k in mumbai!
One more querry
Can HD4850 be fitted in ordinary cabinet????????


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				dee557 said:
			
		

> And What about PSU under 2.5k??


Already mentioned...


			
				dee557 said:
			
		

> And I m getting Palit HD4850 for 8.1k in mumbai!


Post edited few minutes after i posted it.. 


			
				dee557 said:
			
		

> One more querry
> Can HD4850 be fitted in ordinary cabinet????????


Yup.. Make sure other the cabby has enough space to hold it..


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ohh i didnt think about space in my cabinet, its a small one  I dont want to buy a new one now :'(. AFAIK, if i keep the cabby opened, will it be fine? Or should the cabby be bigger in height rather than bigger in width?


----------



## dee557 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can PowerSafe Silver 500W hold HD4850 efficiently???
or any other PSU Strong enough to handle HD4850???????


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Also, is 8600 GT better than 9500 GT in perfromance? Coz i found it costlier than 9500 GT
> 
> Also, which is more value for money? Also plz tell Crysis performance for both cards. And which one will work for a 350 W local intex PSU?
> 
> ...



9500GT gives performance similar to 8600GT. I will explain the facts to you :

8600GT with 512MB DDR3 performs better than 9500GT with 512MB ddr2.
They will cost same.

9500GT with 256MB DDR3 performs slightly better* than 8600GT with 512MB DDR3 but a Palit 9500GT with 512MB DDR3 will cost you Rs. 4000.

But one thing : Cards like 9500,8600 GT just can not utilise Vrams greater than 256MB. So a 256MB card will not perform any lesser than a card with 512MB DDR3.

*9500GT's gpu clock is already faster than 8600GT by 50Mhz but you can easily overcome that by OCing 8600GT. I had Oced my 8600GT to 620/1607/1600Mhz ( GPU/Shader/Core ).

The only advantage 9500GT has over 8600GT is 9500GT is based on 65nm fabrication process but 8600GT is on 80nm. Which means 9500GT runs cooler than 8600GT & has much better OC potential than 8600GT.

As 9500GT 256MB DDR3 4-4.2K ( which is recomended over 860GT with evven 512MB DDR3 ) there is a card from based on ATI 4650.
It's Palit HD 4650 Sonic with 512MB DDR3 which is Rs. 4300.

All of the above cards will work with your current PSU.

Always remember don't ever buy a card with DDR2 mem.

I've played crysis with 8600GT @ low settings @ 800*600 resolution.

I've mentioned the price range of every cards with their performance. Now it's your choice.

*@ dee557*

I don't know much about powersafe PSUs. But I've seen some of my friends running HD4850 with CM460W extreme Power Plus which is Rs. 2.5-2.6K.

You are going to buy a good GPU. So whay skimpy about the PSU. Buy a good one now & stay trouble free in the future.

For HD4850 like cards it's better to get Corsair VX450W which is Rs. 3.8K or
atleast CM 460W extreme power Plus.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks topgear, but 4k is much beyond my budget. I already increased my budget frm 2k to 3.2k. I hve 2 go with 9500 gt 512 mb ddr2. Besides, i hve never played any game with dedicated graphics. So this will be enough for me. Also i will be buying a next gen console/brand new gaming pc  next year, so i wud like to keep my gaming on pc low profile now. I will mostly play old games(doom3,far cry,hl2,quake4) which i played with onboard gfx with crappy fps. Maybe i will try crysis n bioshock. I am still worried abt psu. Also i will install it myself. Is it easy to install? What are extra components required?


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
Got a question, My mobo is Intel DG33FB, C2D processor,
Will HD 4350 work on this motherboard?
will i able to play tomb raider: underworld or COD4 with HD 4350 with lower settings?
if this graphics card won't work which will?(in the same category as HD 4350)
help will be appreciated.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i too have  Intel DG33FB , quad core 
with 9800gt gaphics card


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Thanks topgear, but 4k is much beyond my budget. I already increased my budget frm 2k to 3.2k. I hve 2 go with 9500 gt 512 mb ddr2. Besides, i hve never played any game with dedicated graphics. So this will be enough for me. Also i will be buying a next gen console/brand new gaming pc  next year, so i wud like to keep my gaming on pc low profile now. I will mostly play old games(doom3,far cry,hl2,quake4) which i played with onboard gfx with crappy fps. Maybe i will try crysis n bioshock. I am still worried abt psu. Also i will install it myself. Is it easy to install? What are extra components required?



For 3.2K Zotac Has one 9500GT with 512MB DDR2. Get That.

Don't worry about the psu. Since its a low profile card & doesn't require additational power through a adapter it will work just fine.

It's very easy to install a gfx card. Just give it a try. Only make sure the gfx card sits firmly into the slot. If you still have some doubts follow this guide :
*www.pchardware.co.uk/install-graphics-card-guide.php



sam_ir said:


> Hi,
> Got a question, My mobo is Intel DG33FB, C2D processor,
> Will HD 4350 work on this motherboard?
> will i able to play tomb raider: underworld or COD4 with HD 4350 with lower settings?
> ...



Any PCI-E graphics card will work without any problem with your mobo.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> For 3.2K Zotac Has one 9500GT with 512MB DDR2. Get That.
> 
> Don't worry about the psu. Since its a low profile card & doesn't require additational power through a adapter it will work just fine.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the guide dude. I also checked a few videos on Youtube. But i dont remember exactly what pins my PSU has. I checked with my PC vendor, he told it has 450 w Intex PSU. Also, my PC vendor will be out of town when i will reach home. So i hope i will be able to install it. Also, can u let me know what are the extra cables required if i were to install 9500 GT? Does it require any external 6 pin connector? I will be at home for only 10 days, and i dont want to waste all 10 days only installing card

Also, to add more info, I have one 80 GB PATA HDD, One cd writer, one DVD ROM, 17 inch CRT monitor. So i hope 450w PSU will be enough? And i have read that 9500 GT doesnt require external power, so does it mean i just have to insert it into PCI express slot (like we install RAM) and thats it? Sorry for so many questions, but I have to be very sure that i dont mess up when i reach home.


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnks topgear for reply,
OK so where can i buy graphics card in discount offer online?


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Thanks for the guide dude. I also checked a few videos on Youtube. But i dont remember exactly what pins my PSU has. I checked with my PC vendor, he told it has 450 w Intex PSU. Also, my PC vendor will be out of town when i will reach home. So i hope i will be able to install it. Also, can u let me know what are the extra cables required if i were to install 9500 GT? Does it require any external 6 pin connector? I will be at home for only 10 days, and i dont want to waste all 10 days only installing card
> 
> Also, to add more info, I have one 80 GB PATA HDD, One cd writer, one DVD ROM, 17 inch CRT monitor. So i hope 450w PSU will be enough? And i have read that 9500 GT doesnt require external power, so does it mean i just have to insert it into PCI express slot (like we install RAM) and thats it? Sorry for so many questions, but I have to be very sure that i dont mess up when i reach home.



9500GT doesn't require any external 6 pin pci-e power connector.

Your PSU is enough to run your rig.

Yes, It's simple as that. Just insert the card into the pci-e slot firmly.
Fasten the card with cabby using a screw & screwdriver.



			
				sam_ir said:
			
		

> thnks topgear for reply,
> OK so where can i buy graphics card in discount offer online?



Sapphire has one HD4350. It's Rs. 2725.

First check with your local vendors. If you can't find it contact here :

*www.theitwares.com/contactus.htm


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks topgear and rajkumar for ur help


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
Thanks for replies,
I zeroed in on 2 of the below graphics card.
Which one is better
HD 4350
HD 3650
because on ITwares site both posted as 512 DDR3.
help please.


----------



## aswin1 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a graphics card below 5K for casual gaming. It should have low power consumption. What do you suggest guys.

My rig AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800, Gigabyte GA-MA78G S2H, 2GB RAM 250 GB WD HD.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ sam_ir *- I htink HD3650 is a better card than HD4350.

*@ aswin1* - Get A gfx card based on HD4650 with 512MB DDR3. Palit & Sapphire both have one model @ same price ie Rs. 4400 or so.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Need help!!!!
My mobo has onboard nVIDIA graphics and will this create any problem if i use ATI graphic card?????????/


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys can u tell me a good site which has almost all graphic card reviews?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dee557 said:


> Need help!!!!
> My mobo has onboard nVIDIA graphics and will this create any problem if i use ATI graphic card?????????/



No. They should run just fine. Just remeber to disable onboard gfx by selecting your pci-e as the 1st graphics option in bios.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also one doubt, i have ATI Xpress 200 onboard graphics, is there any card from ATI which will also use onboard graphics to increase performance? I heard theres something called hybrid crossfire? Is it motherboard dependent?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Hey guys can u tell me a good site which has almost all graphic card reviews?



Same here . Please tell us the site .


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Also one doubt, i have ATI Xpress 200 onboard graphics, is there any card from ATI which will also use onboard graphics to increase performance? I heard theres something called hybrid crossfire? Is it motherboard dependent?


 
Well i found it out myself. It can be used only with ATI 780 chipset and ATI 3450/3470 cards

*ati.amd.com/technology/hybridgraphics/technology.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nvidiageek said:


> Same here . Please tell us the site .


guru3d.com


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I didnt find Ati HD 4650 review on Guru3d,Anandtech or tomshardware. Any other site???


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=HD4650+512MB+DDR3+Benchmarks


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
Are cards from company name MSI are good ?
I found a card MSI N9500GT 512 GDDR3 is it good in performance?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI cards are not bad. They are reputed company. BTW what's the price ?


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> MSI cards are not bad. They are reputed company. BTW what's the price ?



i saw it on site called newegg, it was $ 70 + $ 7 .


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sam_ir said:


> i saw it on site called newegg, it was $ 70 + $ 7 .


New-egg does'nt ship here and the prices do not apply here, here MSI support sucks.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> @tkin:here MSI support sucks


I have heard a bit about that on other forums too.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone pls tell me the price of newly launched "Sapphire hd4670 512 ddr4" 
i jus want a basic price from any part of India...Thank you.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Will take some time to hit India.

It's not worth it, it'll probably be priced at around 6k, at that price, any branded 9600GT does MUCH MUCH better.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



uchiha_madara said:


> I have heard a bit about that on other forums too.


Happened to my friend(took eons to replace GFx card). I would swear by EVGA and XFX.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey!!!!
Got my Palit HD4850 & CM 500 watt extreme power plus @ 11k  (both) and they ROCKS man.......
HD4850@8.1k
CM 500watt Extreme power plus@2.8k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would rethink about dumping the cm 500 extreme if I were you- especially for a mid range card. I could repeat it all over again, but would recommend you to read the whole thread. Prevention is better than cure:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100981
Prevention is better than cure . Buying an obsolete psu in this day of age is just plain wrong. Should have chosen a cm 460 or a corsair cx400. I also recommend to change it ASAP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, either go for the CM600W or a Corsair VX450


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi.....i hv notebook hp tablet pc tx1003au its config is-

amd turion64 x2
1gb ddr2
nvidia geforce go 6150 onboard graphics
12inch screen...

recently i had issues wit it regarding gpu...the temp was shooting upto 90+ C and it now konked off....ts not turning on....repair ppl sed nvidia chip is gone.... wat can i do now....they sayin nvidia chip is not available now....hp service ppl wont repair they will replace whole mobo which will cost more than 15k....

ps: does it support external graphics card?

Enjoy~!


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Try the Camilo HD3650, might work.


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wat is it? neva heard of it...

Enjoy~!


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^^See the review here:
And it's Amilo, my mistake.

*www.guru3d.com/article/amilo-sa3650-with-graphics-booster-review/


----------



## dee557 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



The Sorcerer said:


> I would rethink about dumping the cm 500 extreme if I were you- especially for a mid range card. I could repeat it all over again, but would recommend you to read the whole thread. Prevention is better than cure:
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100981
> Prevention is better than cure . Buying an obsolete psu in this day of age is just plain wrong. Should have chosen a cm 460 or a corsair cx400. I also recommend to change it ASAP.


 
Did u mean CM460 > CM500?????????


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

k thanks...checked it out....one more news i jus got....hp are extending nvidia chip warranty due to tech snags in a number of machines wit nvidia onboard graphics....my system is abt 20mnths old n warranty is extending till 24 months....will try it out.

Enjoy~!


----------



## samninc (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can someone suggest that i need to play new games on pc so which card will be good ?

i currently have selected Nvidia 9800 GTX card as under 13k 

the seller says that it will be Gateway nvidia 9800gtx card? does gateway makes cards?

what is choices available in ati ?

and what about noise ? 
suggest me as early as possible.

budget - <13-14k


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Never really heard about Gateway but IMO, you should opt for ATi HD4850 instead of the 9800GTX as its more VFM. The Palit variant of the HD4850 512MB GDDR3 is around 8.8k. If you want to stick with NVIDIA then go for Zotac 9800GTX AMP! Ed. Should cost you around 12k.


----------



## samninc (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya but advise my what is better Nvidia or ATI as for  sure you all are gpu geeks,,, 

so please advise me ... 

it should be of 1 gb and budget should be <13-14k 

r/q are :
* rendering hd content
* should be able to play all games with 35-50-60 fps 
* no noise issues , please 

external links of reviews would be appreciated. 

and if my queries are too complicated then ,, can someone give me any guide on nvidia's and ati's gpu lineup and their technologies like sli on net ..

waiting for answer..


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dude, what res. are you gonna play at ? The size of the VRAM is not necessary but the core of the GPU and the speed of VRAM is more necessary. IF you compare a 1GB GDDR2 with a 512MB GDDR3 card, the latter outperform the former . Thats why I suggested Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3. In your budget range, ATi is much better than NVIDIA. It will cater to all your needs too. SLi is NVIDIA's technology where you can use more than one card at a time on a single machine... but for that you need an SLi mobo. The same technology is incorporated by ATi too but its called CrossFire and again you need a CrossFire mobo to use this tech.


----------



## samninc (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

isnt 9800gtx a ddr3 based gpu?

i dont know the details yaar,,,i just need gpu to run all legacy games with good quality..


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

* Gainward BLISS 6800GS
512 MB GDDR3 AGP 8x TV-DVI*

This is the GFX card i was thinking to buy this but i am confused a bit.I have a 845GV motherboard with AGI Technology. And it accepts certain gfx cards. It accepts Geforce 6800.
I own an Asrock Motherboard , Model4i45GV, Intel Chipset 845gv
On ebay listing it says that i need 64 bit xp but i have a 32 bit pc.


Supported GFX Cards(List by Asrock):

```
Vendor	Chipset	Model	BIOS	Driver	Note
ATI	Radeon 9800	Club 3D R9800/128MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 7500	Colorful R7500/64MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9000	Colorful R9000/64MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9200	ELSA FALCOX 920FX		6.14.10.6458	
ATI	Radeon 8500 LE	Gigabyte GV-AP64D		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 8500	Gigabyte GV-AP64D-H		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 7500 LE	Gigabyte GV-AR64S-H		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9000 Pro	Gigabyte GV-R9000 PRO		Catalyst 3.9	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Gigabyte GV-R9200 VIVO		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Gigabyte GV-R9200 VIVO 128MB		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9500	Gigabyte Radeon 9500		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9700 Pro	Gigabyte Radeon 9700 Pro		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9200	GigaCube ATI 9200		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9200	GigaCube R9200		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 7500	GV-AR64S-H/64M		6.14.10.6458	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Powercolor R9200/128MB		Catalyst 3.9	
ATI	Radeon 9000	PowerColor Radeon 9000		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 9000 Pro	PowerColor Radeon 9000 Pro		Catalyst 3.10	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Radeon 9200		6.14.10.6458	
ATI	Radeon 9200	Saphire Radeon 9200-128MB		Catalyst 3.8	
ATI	Radeon 7500	Transcend TS64MVDR7		Catalyst 3.8	
NVIDIA	6600GT	Albatron AGP6600GT		81.98	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Albatron GF4-MX440 64M		4403	
NVIDIA	FX 5200 128M	Aopen Aeolus Fx5200-DV 128		4403	
NVIDIA	FX 5600	Aopen Aeolus FX5600S-DV128		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ASL GF4-MX440SE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	ASUS V7100		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	ASUS V7100 Magic/32M		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	ASUS V7100Pro		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2	ASUS V7700		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 Ti	ASUS V7700Ti		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ASUS V8170DDR		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX420	ASUS V8170SE / LP		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti200	ASUS V8200 T2		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti500	ASUS V8200 T5		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4600	ASUS V8440		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4600 Ultra	ASUS V8460 Ultra		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4600	ASUS V8460-600		4109	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ASUS V9180		4403	
NVIDIA	GeFroce MX440	ASUS V9180 Magic MX440		5216	
NVIDIA	GeForce Ti4200	ASUS V9280 Ti4200		5216	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	ASUS V9280 Video Suite		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 MX4000	ASUS V9400MAGIC		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 Ti4800SE	ASUS V9480		5.6.7.2	
NVIDIA	FX 5200	ASUS V9520 MAGIC/T		5303	
NVIDIA	GF FX 5200	ASUS V9520 TD		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX5600	ASUS V9560/TD		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX5700	ASUS V9570/TD/256M		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GF FX 5800	ASUS V9900		4403	
NVIDIA	GF FX 5800 Ultra	ASUS V9900 Ultra		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5900 Ultra	ASUS V9950ULTRA		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	FX 5900 Ultra 256M	ASUS V9980 Ultra		5303	
NVIDIA	FX20	Chaintech A-FX20 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti200	Colorful GF3-Ti200/64M		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4-MX440	Colorful GF4-MX440/64MB		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 MX4000	ELSA GLADIAC 518BL		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ELSA Gladic 518		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	ELSA Gladic 518 P		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 2 MX400	Ennyah G2 MX400		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce4 Ti 4600	Ennyah GeForce4 Ti 4600 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX5200 Ultra	FX5200 Ultra/128M TV+DVI		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	2200T	Gainward 2200T		5303	
NVIDIA	2200T	Gainward 2200T 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	Geforce 350	Gainward 350 64MB		5303	
NVIDIA	FX5200/64MB	Gainward FX5200/64MB		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti500	Gainward-GF3-Ti500/128M		4403	
NVIDIA	GF3 Ti500	Gainward-GF3-Ti500/64M		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5700 LE	Gigabyte GV-N57L256D		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce 6600	Gigabyte GV-N66128DP		81.98	
NVIDIA	NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600	Inno3D GeForce FX 5600 128MB		5216	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Inno3D GF4-MX440		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440XE	Inno3D GF4-MX440XE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	Leadtek A280 LE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Leadtek WinFast A170 DDR		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX420	Leadtek WinFast A170TH		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Leadtek WinFast A180 DDR T GF4 MX440/64MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	Leadtek WinFast A250LE TD		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 3 4200-8X	Leadtek WinFast A280TD/128M		5.6.7.2	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5500	Leadtek WinFast A340PRO/TD		81.98	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5200	Leadtek WinFast A340TDH		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce FX 5600	Leadtek WinFast A360TD		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GeForce 6800	Leadtek WinFast A400TDH		6.1.7.7	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX400	Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 H MX400		4403	
NVIDIA	GF2 MX200	Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 MX MX64		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce Ti4200	MSI Ti4200-TD8X64 64MB		5303	
NVIDIA	Ti4800SE	MSI Ti4800SE-VTD8X		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	MSI-GF4-MX440SE		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Palit GF4-MX440		4403	
NVIDIA	FX5900	Prolink FX5900/128M		4403	
NVIDIA	GeForce 4 MX440	Prolink GeForce 4 MX440 128MB		5303	
NVIDIA	GF4 Ti4200	Prolink GF4 Ti4200		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Prolink GF4-MX440		5303	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Sparkle GF4-MX440		4403	
NVIDIA	GF4 MX440	Sparkle GF4-MX440-8X		4403	
SiS	Xabre 200	Gainward Xabre 200		R35302	
SiS	Xabre 400	Lemel Xabre 400		6.14.10.3010	
SiS	Xabre 400	PowerColor Xabre600		R35302	
SiS	SiS315	Synnex GCM-SiS315EA32		R35302	
SiS	Xabre Pro	Triplex Xabre Pro		R35302	
SiS	Xabre Pro	Triplex Xabre Pro 128MB		R35302
```


NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Leadtek WinFast A400TDH  = Gainward BLISS 6800GS
512 MB GDDR3 AGP 8x TV-DVI
Are both the same made by different companies?

Thanks
Carl


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1St of all you don't need a xp 64 bit to rum a gfx card. Xp 32 bit edition will run any gfx card just fine. Just Remember to Install Latest gfx card drivers.

Those are 2 different card : one is based on 6800 chip & another is on 6800GS.

Now your mobo may run the gfx card just fine though I'm not sure.
Coz Nvidia 6800 series has following GPU chips :
6800, 6800GT, 6800GS, 6800LE, 6800XT, 6800 Ultra, 6800 XE,

And the device ID for only 6800 is :
NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C1.1

but other 6800 chips have different device indentifier.

Looks like your mobo manufacturer only tested with 6800 gfx card but not 6800GS card. So I'm not sure.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> Never really heard about Gateway but IMO, you should opt for ATi HD4850 instead of the 9800GTX as its more VFM. The Palit variant of the HD4850 512MB GDDR3 is around 8.8k. If you want to stick with NVIDIA then go for Zotac 9800GTX AMP! Ed. Should cost you around 12k.


 
Just a minute
Got my palit HD4850@8.1k (not 8.8k) just 2 days back in mumbai


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dee557 said:


> Just a minute
> Got my palit HD4850@8.1k (not 8.8k) just 2 days back in mumbai


Whoa, now that's a solid price.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



samninc said:


> isnt 9800gtx a ddr3 based gpu?
> 
> i dont know the details yaar,,,i just need gpu to run all legacy games with good quality..



Its a Gddr3 based GPU.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Carl2024 said:


> * Gainward BLISS 6800GS
> 512 MB GDDR3 AGP 8x TV-DVI*
> 
> This is the GFX card i was thinking to buy this but i am confused a bit.I have a 845GV motherboard with AGI Technology. And it accepts certain gfx cards. It accepts Geforce 6800.
> ...




I see that gainward bliss 6800gs is a gddr3 based while my mobo supports only ddr ram.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is nothing to worry about using a Gddr3 gfx card with a system which suports only DDR or DDR2. A gfx card with GDDR3, GDDR2, DDR2 or even DDR will work without any issue withany motherboard which supports DDR, DDR2 or even DDR3 ram.

In short graphics card memory type nothing have to do with mobos memory. They works together no matter what type of ram they have.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys need to buy a graphics card .....my budget is upto rs 4000 ...any suggestions? would it be better to go for a Nvidia 9300 motherboard or to get the popular intel ones and then get a dedicated graphics solution?


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well should i get 9500 GT 1Gb DDR2 or 512 MB DDR2? DDR3 isnt available in Pune and all other cards are out of my budget. What difference will extra 512 mb make while playing games?


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which shops in lamington road are selling hd4850 for 8.1k???


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I dont think you get it for 8.1k.

8.8k is the least. You can try and bargain a bit .


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Actually in lamington road most of the shops dont fall below Rs.200~Rs.400 from the price.... how come they will reduce to Rs.8100 from Rs.8800...the prices may have really come down. ANd there are shops wich are lil harsh on customers(not mentioning which one .....had my personal experience.)


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ambar.hitman said:


> Well should i get 9500 GT 1Gb DDR2 or 512 MB DDR2? DDR3 isnt available in Pune and all other cards are out of my budget. What difference will extra 512 mb make while playing games?



get the one which is cheaper. Extra RAM comes handy when you wanna game at high res. there wont be much difference between both on res <1440x900 which IMO is the limit of this cards. Any higher res. and you are better off saving buying another good card like 9600GT 512MB GDDR3.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



max_snyper said:


> which shops in lamington road are selling hd4850 for 8.1k???


Try "Cybercityindia"
They quote 8.1k for palit HD4850(standard), but as i live in navi mumbai i got mine from "SUNRISE TECH." in vashi @8.1k(earlier he was asking for 8.5k)
I vil be gvng contact number 2moro
I think you can get  @8k or even below
Also theitware quote @8.3k & NOT 8.8k
"IF ANYONE WANTS I CAN HELP"


----------



## racevthme (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i bought palit ATI RADEON HD4850 1 GB GDDR3 for 10.5k just 2 days back   ... is it tooo high ....u were discussing 512MB is 8.1k


----------



## dee557 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



max_snyper said:


> ^^ Actually in lamington road most of the shops dont fall below Rs.200~Rs.400 from the price.... how come they will reduce to Rs.8100 from Rs.8800...the prices may have really come down. ANd there are shops wich are lil harsh on customers(not mentioning which one .....had my personal experience.)


 
Contact "CYBERCITYINDIA@23878569 (quote palit HD4850@8.1k, 10 days back)
Contact "SUNRISE TECH@022-39123112 (I got mine for 8.1k, initially he ask for 8.5k)



racevthme said:


> i bought palit ATI RADEON HD4850 1 GB GDDR3 for 10.5k just 2 days back ... is it tooo high ....u were discussing 512MB is 8.1k


 
Your price looks fine, but a little extra
I got mine (standard one, 512 DDR3) for 8.1k and even SONIC edition(512, DDR3) costs 9.6k
Dont regret, what u have is a good one. (always appreciate wt u have)



Psychosocial said:


> ^I dont think you get it for 8.1k.
> 
> 8.8k is the least. You can try and bargain a bit .


 
dont trust me????????/
If u want i an make that card available @8.1k or even below that.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



izzikio_rage said:


> guys need to buy a graphics card .....my budget is upto rs 4000 ...any suggestions? would it be better to go for a Nvidia 9300 motherboard or to get the popular intel ones and then get a dedicated graphics solution?



guys help.......


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get a intel mobo & a discrete gfx card.

For 4K budget get 9500GT with 256 DDR3 mem.


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey,
What's the price of Palit Radeon™ HD 4650 Sonic?


----------



## dee557 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sam_ir said:


> Hey,
> What's the price of Palit Radeon™ HD 4650 Sonic?


 
Theitware quote@ INR 4350 for Palit HD4650 sonic(512mb), palit HD4650 sonic(igb)@ 4.5k
Price may be down as they dont update daily
Contact ((Rahul - 9820972852)) theitware person
Also quote for palit HD4670 that may be in range of 4.8k or something & if u can streatch ur budget to 5.5k got 9600GT (Thats much better choice)


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Theitware quote@ INR 4350 for Palit HD4650 sonic(512mb), palit HD4650 sonic(igb)@ 4.5k
> Price may be down as they dont update daily
> Contact ((Rahul - 9820972852)) theitware person
> Also quote for palit HD4670 that may be in range of 4.8k or something & if u can streatch ur budget to 5.5k got 9600GT (Thats much better choice)



Hey thnks mate for info
will check on it.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have Palit HD4670..I got problem with just these 2 games.I already posted it in another thread..but get no reply..so again post it...

1.Turning Point-Fall of Liberty=
      game runs smooth..but stuck again  & again for 5/10 secs after every 10/15    
      secs...

2.Hour of Victory=
      also game runs smooth..but suddenly it crash to desktop..without any notification..

previously i have 7300le card..then the game run slow..but there was no such problem..I noticed these 2 games r build on unreal engine 3.0 & I google it & get that these type of problem can be solved by editing some .ini files..so can anyone help me?


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have you tried patching those games. If not then download & install latest patches for those games.


----------



## tiblu (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys pls suggest me a Graphic Card and PSU for my system as it should be compatible and should not have any bottleneck....My system
Amd Am2 4000 + , M2N MX , 1 Gb Ram, 
Budget including Psu should not cross 12K - 13 K


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey "dee557" Thanks mate for the Info...


----------



## dee557 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tiblu said:


> Guys pls suggest me a Graphic Card and PSU for my system as it should be compatible and should not have any bottleneck....My system
> Amd Am2 4000 + , M2N MX , 1 Gb Ram,
> Budget including Psu should not cross 12K - 13 K


 
As ur budget is quite good go for
Palit HD4850 @ 8.1k
Corsair 450watt @ 3.8k
Still u have 1000 bucks left get another 1GB of RAM.
total:8.1+3.8+.8=12.7k, that best u can get
If no need of ram go for SONIC Edition



max_snyper said:


> Hey "dee557" Thanks mate for the Info...


 
What price did u get??????


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1GB ram would be a bottleneck for that gpu.

So it's better to get 1GB more instead of getting sonic coz this card performs better with 2GB ram.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I hav a system with IGP GMA3100, and an old GeForce6200TC grfx card. If I put this grfx card on, will it be having more performance than my IGP GMA3100???


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It may perform slightly better


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ topgear 
 that is the problem..those 2 games have no patch..........


----------



## tiblu (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dee557 said:


> As ur budget is quite good go for
> Palit HD4850 @ 8.1k
> Corsair 450watt @ 3.8k
> Still u have 1000 bucks left get another 1GB of RAM.
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^9800GTX+ Amp Edition from Zotac at 12.5k


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ But his budget is max 13K & he has 1GB of ram only & he doesn't wants any bottleneck.

So it's better to go for 1 GB Ram Rs. 600, Palit HD 4850 Rs. 8100 & a corsair VX450W Rs. 3800.  Total Rs. 12.5 K


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

He ask for any NVIDIA cards in that range and i suggest one.. Thats it.. 
HD4850 + VX450 + 2GB RAM(Man, 2 GB DDR2 is just 850.. then y u want him to buy a 1GB..)


----------



## tiblu (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks all .. dee557 , topgear , rajkumar_pb


----------



## racevthme (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

some one pls tell me whats da cost of Palit ATI RADEON HD4850 Sonic Dual  1 GB GDDR3???


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^www.theitwares.com


----------



## racevthme (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

:waa    my card is not listed there in that website...........


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ IT Wares is not updated for a while now man


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyhow the price of 1GB 4850 will be around 11k....


----------



## racevthme (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i spent 10.k5k on that... but some one of you ppl said that that was a bit too high ... so i am asking for that price


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its just 500bucks more here in chennai.. thats it..


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is cheapest hd4850 with custom cooler?

is *msi r4850-t2d512* a good choice? what's its price, particularly @ kolkata?


----------



## dee557 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> He ask for any NVIDIA cards in that range and i suggest one.. Thats it..
> HD4850 + VX450 + 2GB RAM(Man, 2 GB DDR2 is just 850.. then y u want him to buy a 1GB..)


Is this 2GB a single stick ??? or 1GBx2 ???


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dee557
2GB stick...not 1x2GB...


----------



## dee557 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Skud said:


> what is cheapest hd4850 with custom cooler?
> 
> is *msi r4850-t2d512* a good choice? what's its price, particularly @ kolkata?


 
i THINK ITS PALIT HD4850 @ 8.1K
DONT KNO MUCH ABT MSI

dOES ANY ONE GET PRICE OF PALIT HD4850 BELOW 8K???????


----------



## MambaXL (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys, 
Any idea where I can get this in Hyderabad

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=720&l4=0&model=2292&modelmenu=1

BTW, MSI R4870-T2D512 is available in Hyderabad [PG Road, near Paradise Circle] for 14k + tax

Thnx


----------



## dee557 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @dee557
> 2GB stick...not 1x2GB...


 
HEY!!
I BROUGHT MY PALIT HD4850 @8.1K , 5 DAYS BACK BUT HAVE NOT INSTALLED YET.
I CURRENTLY HAVE AMD 64X2 4600+ (2.44GZ), CAN IT BE A BOTTLENECK???
MY MOBO IS "ASUS M2NMX"


----------



## heartripple (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> He ask for any NVIDIA cards in that range and i suggest one.. Thats it..
> HD4850 + VX450 + 2GB RAM(Man, 2 GB DDR2 is just 850.. then y u want him to buy a 1GB..)




Man its 825 Rs. for 1 GB DDR 2 RAM at my place


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And transcend 2GB 800MHz stick sells for Rs. 1275 or lesser.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> He ask for any NVIDIA cards in that range and i suggest one.. Thats it..
> HD4850 + VX450 + 2GB RAM(*Man, 2 GB DDR2 is just 850.. then y u want him to buy a 1GB*..)



Can you tell me the Frquency/Speed ?

Can you tell me the brand name ?

Transcend DDR2 800Mhz Rams are selling here in Kolkata @ Rs. 600 for 1GB & Rs. 1200 for 2GB.

I suggested him 1GB ram for his budget & get optimal performance through dual chanel which will perform better with HD4850.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does anyone get price of palit HD4850 below 8k??????????


----------



## adityaravi1990 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What type of connectors are available on AGP cards. Which is the most common one?


----------



## dee557 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey!!
I Brought My Palit Hd4850 @8.1k , 5 Days Back But Have Not Installed Yet.
I Currently Have Amd 64x2 4600+ (2.44gz), Can It Be A Bottleneck???
My Mobo Is "asus M2nmx" !!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No the cpu won't be bottleneck but if it does just OC it to 2.8Ghz - simple, eh ?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dee557 said:


> does anyone get price of palit HD4850 below 8k??????????


 
Don't think so. The best price right now is around 8.1k


----------



## anjali1chowdary (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At first i thought of buying 9800 GX2, but people here suggested me to go for 9800 GTX+. now i am confused about which brand to buy? Like, Palit, Asus, XFX, GigaByte,............ Will there be any real diff. which is best.
  My budget is 15k.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would say forget about both and get two 9600GT cards for 11k  if you have SLI ready motherboard

Else get HD4850 for 8.1k


----------



## anjali1chowdary (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks desiibond.........................
But, I want to use CUDA technology in nVidia, thats why preferring it.
So, Please tell which brand to pick of Palit, Asus, XFX, GigaByte, Zotac, POV.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@anjali1chowdary:





> But, I want to use CUDA technology in nVidia


for what exactly?


----------



## dee557 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it cmplsry to use same card in SLI or CROSSFIRE  or can we use any similar cards??/?
4850 & 4670 can be used in CF ?????????????


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anjali1chowdary said:


> thanks desiibond.........................
> But, I want to use CUDA technology in nVidia, thats why preferring it.
> So, Please tell which brand to pick of Palit, Asus, XFX, GigaByte, Zotac, POV.



If you need cuda then get Zotac 9800GTX+. It's Rs. 11150.



dee557 said:


> Is it cmplsry to use same card in SLI or CROSSFIRE  or can we use any similar cards??/?
> 4850 & 4670 can be used in CF ?????????????



You have to use two same card ( not from same manufacturer though ) to get CF.

You won't get CF using a HD4670 & a HD4850. You have to use two HD4850 with same capacity of ram.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anjali1chowdary said:


> thanks desiibond.........................
> But, I want to use CUDA technology in nVidia, thats why preferring it.
> So, Please tell which brand to pick of Palit, Asus, XFX, GigaByte, Zotac, POV.


 
If you are strictly looking for nvidia GPU, get 9800gtx+ for 11k

PS: HD4870 for 15k-16k will be much much better option.


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the price of palit 9600GT sonic in chennai??


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,

I am thinking of getting a 9600gt card according to the suggestions posted by you all.
But i am unable to get a Palit/Saphire card in my area. Only Zotac/MSI/XFX cards are available here.
Please suggest which to get between Zotac and MSI as XFX card is really costly and getting out of my budget.
Zotac card is -5.3+tax
MSI -5.2 +tax
XFX-6.2+tax

Please help me out guys...My budget is max 6k.(N ya tax is 4% of the price)


----------



## heartripple (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vampiredevil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am thinking of getting a 9600gt card according to the suggestions posted by you all.
> But i am unable to get a Palit/Saphire card in my area. Only Zotac/MSI/XFX cards are available here.
> ...




Go for Zotac.



anjali1chowdary said:


> thanks desiibond.........................
> But, I want to use CUDA technology in nVidia, thats why preferring it.
> So, Please tell which brand to pick of Palit, Asus, XFX, GigaByte, Zotac, POV.




What do you think about EVGA?
I think you will get EVGA 9800GTX SSC around 13000/-


----------



## racevthme (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is palit,xfx,gigabyte,zotac.  all these stuff

i know nvidia and ati  ...   wat are all other adjectives ???  

sry for such silly qn....really i donno!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



heartripple said:


> > What do you think about EVGA?
> 
> 
> I think you will get EVGA 9800GTX SSC around 13000/-


Better is the Palit/Xpert Vision 9800GTX+ @ 11.5k - 12.2k


----------



## heartripple (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Better is the Palit/Xpert Vision 9800GTX+ @ 11.5k - 12.2k




But it is super supre colcked version
So may be it will perform better then others
Correct me if I am wrong!!


And it is not so much expensive I guess and most importent thing it is a EVGA


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> But it is super supre colcked version
> So may be it will perform better then others


Yes, and the good thins are-
9800GTX+ is 55nm (AFAIK)
It can go upto 780MHZ Core Clock (Stable)
Memory goes to 1100MHz too.

So it's an awesome performer.


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey I recently heard tht Nvidia is gonna release DX11  grafix cards...

When r they to be released??? Hrd that they r to be release in July...

Expected price 4 low end DX 11 card?????

What would be the expected price of a low end card????

Worth wait?????


----------



## heartripple (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Yes, and the good thins are-
> 9800GTX+ is 55nm (AFAIK)
> It can go upto 780MHZ Core Clock (Stable)
> Memory goes to 1100MHz too.
> ...


I will tell you more abou it after 2-3 days.
Bcause I have already oreder this product.
Now I am not able to wait to get my hand on it.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



racevthme said:


> what is palit,xfx,gigabyte,zotac.  all these stuff
> 
> i know nvidia and ati  ...   wat are all other adjectives ???
> 
> sry for such silly qn....really i donno!!




They r brand names of companies which produces grfx cards with either nVidia or ATI  GPUs....depending upon the circuitry, memory, cooling solutions, etc used by different manufactures their performance varies, so here everyone is suggesting different brands at different price range.


----------



## racevthme (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so these are not fake ones....they are original ones of nvidia n ati manufactured by these companies{palit,zotac,etc..}  

but y nvidia or ati not manufacturing them.....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nVidia and ati only manufacture the GPU( Graphics Processing Unit)....then like motherboards of ur computer, the integration to a circuit board is done by these companies


----------



## racevthme (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oooh.....  thank you very much......  
really thanks for that explanation. ..   i could undertand it wel now


----------



## vrslvrs (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have palit 9800gt 512mb ddr3 with vtune installed which came with the driver cd 

The gpu core is 600mhz , memory clock is 900mhz and shader clcok is 1500mhz

 How far I can overclock my card ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

updates latest driver and use Riva tuner for Oc


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@racevthme:





> but y nvidia or ati not manufacturing them.....


nvidia is totally fab less and they put out orders to companies that manufacture (have fabs) semi-conductors like TSMC. (AMD)Ati might have done it in the past too, they will now be making a separate company out of their(AMD) fab plants.It is usually done so as to keep costs low because putting up a fab plant is very costly(in billion of dollars) so these companies source it out so they can put more of their money where they are better that is designing of chip hardware and the drivers etc .


----------



## vrslvrs (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> updates latest driver and use Riva tuner for Oc


 
I had already installed the latest drivers 
And tried overclocking with the vtune itself to gpu clock to 700, memory clock to 1000 and shader clock to 1600 
It is working good 
Can I push it still more ???


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vrslvrs said:


> I have palit 9800gt 512mb ddr3 with vtune installed which came with the driver cd
> 
> The gpu core is 600mhz , memory clock is 900mhz and shader clcok is 1500mhz
> 
> How far I can overclock my card ?




I have the same gpu from palit  , but its a 1 GB one . i have overclocked my gpu to  core 650/ shader 1625/ memory 900 and at idle the temp remains below 50 degree and at loads it rises upto 65 degree .


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



heartripple said:


> I will tell you more abou it after 2-3 days.
> Bcause I have already oreder this product.
> Now I am not able to wait to get my hand on it.


Sure



vrslvrs said:


> I have palit 9800gt 512mb ddr3 with vtune installed which came with the driver cd
> 
> The gpu core is 600mhz , memory clock is 900mhz and shader clcok is 1500mhz
> 
> How far I can overclock my card ?



It depends on you how far you can overclock. Seriously, just google for "9800GT OC" and you'll know the limit of normal OC. But those who want more, you can search "9800GT volt mod" or "9800GT pencil-mod".
I've seen 800MHz Core Clock and 1200MHz Memory Clock after volt mod and pencil mod, not to mention 2200MHz Shader.


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



heartripple said:


> Go for Zotac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vrslvrs (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes 
I overclocked my card and the core clock goes upto 780mhz  , memory clock to 1080mhz and shader clcok to 1960mhz succesfully 
But  while gaming the game crawls, it runs stuck and stuck, loosing fps  what could be the problem ?? 

*But the games runs smoothly and fine without overclocking* 


I guess the card is not getting full watts from the psu


----------



## heartripple (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys I got my EVGA 9800GTX SSC card.
I installed it but the problem is its not being detected .
The fan of GPU runs but no display on thata GPU.
My copmuter is working fine with my onboard Graphics but while I am trying to connect to my new GPU  no display.





My system configuration :
Amd Athlon 4200 +
Asus M2N- MX motherboard
1 GB DDR2 RAM
9800GTX GPU
Cooler Master 6oo watt Extreme Power SMPS


What to do now?


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



heartripple said:


> Hey guys I got my EVGA 9800GTX SSC card.
> I installed it but the problem is its not being detected .
> The fan of GPU runs but no display on thata GPU.
> My copmuter is working fine with my onboard Graphics but while I am trying to connect to my new GPU  no display.
> ...



Try the follwings :

1. Have you connected the GPU power cable ?
2. Have you set PCI-E as the primary gfx option in bios.

Clean the pci-e slot & reinsert the gfx card firmly into the slot.

Try to clear the CMOS settings buy  removing the CMOS battery from mobo & after 5 mins put it back & turn on your comp.


----------



## heartripple (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Try the follwings :
> 
> 1. Have you connected the GPU power cable ?
> 2. Have you set PCI-E as the primary gfx option in bios.
> ...





I have reinserted the  GPU n\and problem solved.
but thanx a lot for your support.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Hey happy to hear that


----------



## vrslvrs (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

 Suggestion on this please - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1057844&postcount=7829


----------



## xen_ (Feb 25, 2009)

*Geforce 7300 GT power consumption issue....*

alrighty then..... 
i have an old comp.... actually its too old.... A Pentium 4 CPU, 1.6 GHz, 1 Gb Ram... I decided to upgrade it with a 7300 GT graphics card so tat i could have atleast games like fifa running on it as for multiplayer purpose.... 
Now the situation is the graphics card is well installed... the computer also switches on well... but once the windows boots up i get a dialog box... saying.... 
Problem Report.... 
The Nvidia system sentinel is reporting that the Nvidia - powered graphics card id not receiving sufficient power..... 
To protect your hardware from potential damage or causing a potential system lock up, the graphics processor has lowered its performance to a level that allows continued safe operations...."

I am using a 250W SMPS.... Do i have to replace the SMPS with a new one??? and if so then of what wattage??? or is it that the 7300GT is way to above my system requirements....?? Please help me....


----------



## janitha (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Geforce 7300 GT power consumption issue....*



xen_ said:


> alrighty then.....
> i have an old comp.... actually its too old.... A Pentium 4 CPU, 1.6 GHz, 1 Gb Ram... I decided to upgrade it with a 7300 GT graphics card so tat i could have atleast games like fifa running on it as for multiplayer purpose....
> Now the situation is the graphics card is well installed... the computer also switches on well... but once the windows boots up i get a dialog box... saying....
> Problem Report....
> ...



Even assuming your rig to be say 6 years old, I wonder how you managed to get a 250W smps!


----------



## anjali1chowdary (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one is best based on performance
  1. MSI 9800GTX+-----Rs 11,500
  2. XFX 9800GTX+-----Rs 13,500
  3. Zotac 9800 GTX+--Rs 12,300


	Cooler Master Real Power 550W----Rs 5,900
	Hyderabad----Are the prices ok?


----------



## heartripple (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anjali1chowdary said:


> Which one is best based on performance
> 1. MSI 9800GTX+-----Rs 11,500
> 2. XFX 9800GTX+-----Rs 13,500
> 3. Zotac 9800 GTX+--Rs 12,300
> ...






I think Zotac is the way to go.
And I got Cooler Master 600 watt Extreme power fpr 3450/- and its works fine with my EVGA 9800 GTX + SSC .
I havent faced any problem regarding to my SMPS.
So you can also go for that.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ anjali1chowdary* - Get Zotac 9808 GTX+ & it comes with a free game.
the price ios only Rs. 11150.

For PSU get Corsair vx450w @ Rs. 3.9K or so.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys needed some suggestion for graphics card under 9.7 or 10k's 
well i had a mood for *Palit hd 4850 sonic* or *Palit 9800GT Super+1GB* or......
Gosh im confused ~
H E !_ P

All suggestion welcomed


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Go for Palit HD4850 Sonic


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> hi guys needed some suggestion for graphics card under 9.7 or 10k's
> well i had a mood for *Palit hd 4850 sonic* or *Palit 9800GT Super+1GB* or......
> Gosh im confused ~
> H E !_ P
> ...



Palit HD4850. Not sure how much advantage Sonic edition has and if it costs around or higher than 10k, either get Palit HD4850 normal one or get 9800GTX+ for 11k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^normal HD4850 beats 9800GTX+...so buy the Palit HD4850 sonic


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^normal HD4850 beats 9800GTX+...so buy the Palit HD4850 sonic



Thanks for da suggestion. So i will be going for 4850 sonic. Currently got 7k's baki ka jugad karu lu ga 
&&&&
Does it require any spl. PSU will 500w do it>>>>>>


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^Corsair VX450W or CM600W is recommended.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^^Corsair VX450W or CM600W is recommended.


Is 450W {CorsairVX450W} not less, thought it required 500W + power supply


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^No VX450W does it without a hitch, even if you have a quad core.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Vaibhav Bishnoi - Get corsair VX450W without any doubt.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1 for Corsair VX450W. It's equal to Coolermaster 500W and cheapo Zeb/mercury 600W


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1 for Corsair VX450W


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@desiibond

Zeb Platinum series r not bad(its just that they r cheap), they r better than CM 500W. Platinum 600W has 12V rails with stable 28A output, so I think its better than Corsair VX450W if he is thinking for future expansion. VX450 can handle HD4850, but will hiccup if a 9800GTX+ is running


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> @desiibond
> 
> Zeb Platinum series r not bad(its just that they r cheap), they r better than CM 500W.



ROFLMAO. IT's not the specs, its the efficiency that is important!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya ok ok...now only I looked up the specs for VX450. ya u r right, its better. but if say abt the efficiency output Plat.600W has 72% efficiency, dats 432W o/p , and VX450 has 85% efficiency..so 382w o/p. but not only the efficiency factor u hav to look...there r also other factors like purity, voltage range for i/p, cooling, airflow mechanism, no. of rails, variable speed fans, emergency power soln, and life spans of components. So I too opt for VX450.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> +1 for Corsair VX450W. It's equal to Coolermaster 500W and cheapo Zeb/mercury 600W



Thank to all guyz for da advise.
One last query, I hope there is no problem in fitting the card to my cabinet>>>>>>>
By da attached few pics of my cabby ____---------------


----------



## vampiredevil (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guyz can you tell me how to overcloack my Zotac 9800GT 512mb ddr3 card?
The solutions i got were just haphazard and i feared that i would just blow up my card.

Hope anyone can help me out here....

Cheers,
Anup


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vampiredevil

Just d/l the RivaTuner and read the help available with that s/w. Try increase the clock by 2MHz and see whether your card blown or not..  (Just kidding).. see the stability of ur card. If its not stable, the underclock it to its previous frequency. Simple. Isn't so?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Try these parameters:

Core Clock - 720MHz
Memory Clock - 1035MHz.

From there on, increase SLOWLY.


----------



## vampiredevil (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @vampiredevil
> 
> Just d/l the RivaTuner and read the help available with that s/w. Try increase the clock by 2MHz and see whether your card blown or not..  (Just kidding).. see the stability of ur card. If its not stable, the underclock it to its previous frequency. Simple. Isn't so?





comp@ddict said:


> Try these parameters:
> 
> Core Clock - 720MHz
> Memory Clock - 1035MHz.
> ...




Thanks guys, will surely try this out. 

@Rajmukar- Hope that blown up thing mentioned by you proves wrong 

@comp@ddict- My friend is having Palit 9600GT DDR3 512 MB card.
Can you tell me the core clock and memory clock speed for this card.

Cheers,
Anup


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT Default Clock Speed : 650Mhz Core & 900Mhz Mem.

You can safely OC it to 720Mhz Core & 1000Mhz Mem.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup, don't take core beyond 725MHz please. I request for a 9600GT especially.

The reason, well it will take a lot of time to explain, it's related to crystal speed anyways.

Memory try max -1020MHz, after than increase in 5MHz denominations. Max stable shud be 1050MHz without vmod.

Shader-2000MHz

Keep fan speed at 75-80% too.


----------



## amogh (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*i have a xfx 8600gt 512 mb ddr2 i want to overclock it i have riva tuner installed on my pc 
i want to know upto what memory range can i overclock it safely 
its default gpu clock is 540mhz 
memory 400mhz
and shader 1188mhz
and tell me the temp of card under normal condition and under stress when playing games*


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You will not get much performance benefit by increasing the mem speed as it's DDR2.

But still if you wants to OC then

Set the core speed to 620Mhz & The mem speed to 450Mhz.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But if you plan to take a chance and Volt-Mod, the 8600GT core speed goes all the way to an amazing 890MHz!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ But I think the stock heatsink will not be able to handle that much speed.
Also as it's volt moding - actually increasing the core voltage of gpu permanently - it will generate a lot of heat which the stock heatsink will not be able to handle.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Also as it's volt moding - actually increasing the core voltage of gpu permanently - it will generate a lot of heat which the stock heatsink will not be able to handle.


+1
IMO gains of oc'ing that card are outweighed by the risks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes true, that's y I mentioned "chance". It's for those who might wanna burn their card out, or get hyper performance from it, or both.


----------



## black_hole (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, I want add a graphic card to my system ..
for which one i shud go ...
my budget ius arnd 5.5k
with dx10,atleast 512mb ram
n my mobo has 1 pcie x16


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

evga 9600gt


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I don't think evga 9600gt comes that cheap.
He should opt for palit or zotac or sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 gfx card


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am soon switching from my onboard G965 to XFX GTX260. Please give me a complete guide to do the same. BTW, I have Vista Home Basic x64 SP1 running on ASUS P5B-VM.
I dont want want to reinstall windows and there is also too much stuff for taking backup.

Please Help.  Thnx.  

XFX GX-260N-ADF9 costs 17.5k (incl. tax) in Hyderabad


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



MambaXL said:


> I am soon switching from my onboard G965 to XFX GTX260. Please give me a complete guide to do the same. BTW, I have Vista Home Basic x64 SP1 running on ASUS P5B-VM.
> I dont want want to reinstall windows and there is also too much stuff for taking backup.
> 
> Please Help.  Thnx.
> ...




Do not post more than once , u already started the thread the replies is given there


----------



## black_hole (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



black_hole said:


> Hey, I want add a graphic card to my system ..
> for which one i shud go ...
> my budget ius arnd 5.5k
> with dx10,atleast 512mb ram
> n my mobo has 1 pcie x16


thanx  4 suggestions 
but ,I want to know  will it work fine with  300w psu...?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^no it won't...u will need a 500W PSU


----------



## GLADIATOR27 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's the cost of an NVIDIA 9 series graphics cards?

Does these 9 series fit into the PCI-E x16 slots..?

I heard 9 series work on something called PCI 2.2 slots new version only!!!

Is that true???

Please reply!!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ The minimum one you could get in 9x series is 9400GT ( Rs. 2.5-2.8K ) & the maximum one you can get in in 9x series is 9800GTX+ ( Rs. 10-12K ).

9x cards are compliant with pci-e 2.0 standard but they are backward compatible with older pci-e versions like 1.0 or 1.1. So they will work on any pci-e x16 slot regardless of version.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I've decided to go for Palit HD 4850

where can i find it in Nehru Place, I called SMC and they are only having MSI 4850 @ 8500


----------



## techie_85 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI guys ,
I want to buy a gfx card , my budget is around 4k,
so far i found out that 8600 gt is my best bet,
Are there any better card within my budget?
Does 8600 gt need is own power supply, or does it use the power pci-e slot


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techie_85 said:


> HI guys ,
> I want to buy a gfx card , my budget is around 4k,
> so far i found out that 8600 gt is my best bet,
> Are there any better card within my budget?
> Does 8600 gt need is own power supply, or does it use the power pci-e slot


 
For 4k, you may get 9500GT 512MB DDR3 for 3.2k in NVIDIA side and in ATi side, u may get HD4650 for 4.3k..

If you still want to stick with 8600GT, then get a 512MB DDR3 (for just 3.5k) variant instead of crappy 512MB DDR3 or older 256MB DDR3..

No, it doesnt need its own power supply .. If u have a unbranded 450W PSU, thats enuff to handle it.


----------



## techie_85 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks for the reply,

4650 seems to be a much better choice, is this card available in chennai, I usually buy from delta, I don't know whether they have palit cards or not,

I only have 400 watts intex smps would that be a problem.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Try for Tirupathi Enterprises. If not there, then go to ritchie street and enquire in RC AUTOMATION. They have all the Palit cards. An intex 400W PSU may be enuff to run it (I think so)You better ask it for the seller itself...


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys 
I just checked out Newegg  *XFX *HD-485X-ZDFC Radeon *HD 4850 1GB *256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire 
is available for $189.99 which something around 10k's and it requires only 450W power while same Palit 1GB 4850 is for 11.5k's and requires 550W+

So guys is this also available in NCR or somewhere near &&& also please give your comments/reviews on XFX 4850 performance 




URL
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150351
(It contains related info,specs on XFX 4850)


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi every1,
I had zeroed on Zotac GTS 250 AMP Edition Card which retails at around 12k. Also my motherboard of choice for my new machine was Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R ( *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2953 ). This board costs Rs 9500. 
But now, I am thinking whether i should go for Palit Radeon HD 4870 1 GB Dual Sonic Card (Rs 17000) and Gigabyte EP43-DSL3 motherboard ( *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2847 ), which is around Rs. 5000. I am opting for the gigabyte boards, instead of MSI or any other brand is because, they have 8 back USB ports and 4 internal USB headers, which is my requirement.
My question is, if I opt for the Radeon 4870 (which is a very big card), will it cause problems while installation in the smaller motherboard. *Also, will there be any problem, as this card occupies 2 slots.* And the amount of heat generated by this card is also quite a bit. I m thinking of going in for Coolermaster CM 690 Nvidia Edition cabinet, which appears to have provision for 6 fans. 
Now another thing, in order to connect all 6 fans in the cabinet, what all is required, i mean, from where do the fans draw there power? Does the motherboard require slots for plugging in the fans, or do they plug in the PSU? I am a novice, so will require some assistance!

Thanx in advance.


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sidkarode said:


> Hi every1,
> I had zeroed on Zotac GTS 250 AMP Edition Card which retails at around 12k. Also my motherboard of choice for my new machine was Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R ( *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2953 ). This board costs Rs 9500.
> But now, I am thinking whether i should go for Palit Radeon HD 4870 1 GB Dual Sonic Card (Rs 17000) and Gigabyte EP43-DSL3 motherboard ( *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2847 ), which is around Rs. 5000. I am opting for the gigabyte boards, instead of MSI or any other brand is because, they have 8 back USB ports and 4 internal USB headers, which is my requirement.
> My question is, if I opt for the Radeon 4870 (which is a very big card), will it cause problems while installation in the smaller motherboard. *Also, will there be any problem, as this card occupies 2 slots.* And the amount of heat generated by this card is also quite a bit. I m thinking of going in for Coolermaster CM 690 Nvidia Edition cabinet, which appears to have provision for 6 fans.
> ...


One answer, HD4870 1GB beats GTS250 to hell, only thing lacking in HD4870 is PhysX and CUDA but that's not that important, go for HD4870 1GB.

BUT remember a good mobo is very very important, so its upto you.

Also a new card(Palit HD4850 512MB DDR5) has been launched which costs 11.5K and performs between GTS250 and HD4870 1GB, basically this card(HD4850 512MB DDR5) is nothing but a HD4870 512MB with a bit less clockspeed which can be OCed easily.

So best choice for you is;
1.Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R =9.5k
2.Palit HD4850 512MB DDR5 =11.5k
Should give excellent performance, P45 chipset(Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R) is always preferred over P43(Gigabyte EP43-DSL3) anytime.

The CM690 case is perfect for your setup, will not cause any problems at all.

Chassis fans are two type-
1.Draws power from mobo(3 pin), fan speed(RPM) can be controlled via Bios or Windows.
2.Draws power from PSU directly using molex connectors, fan speed can't be controlled.

About the fan power questen I can't help you(as I have not actually seen the CM690), but since mobos usually have 2-3 fan connectors, the fans will probably draw power from the PSU, so to run 6 fans which requires a hell lot of power, you'll need at least 750w PSU.

Recommended PSU-
1.Corsair TX750w=8.2k(highly recommended, beats all other PSUs in catagory and provides upto 900w power)
2.Cooler master Real Power Pro 750w=8.1k
*www.theitwares.com/smps/smps.htm

REMEMBER-Don't neglect the PSU, with 6 Fans that setup will require a hell lot of power, get anything less and you might damage the setup.


----------



## capt.rej (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The CM690 comes with 3x 120mm 3-pin fans...
u can add another 4x 120mm fans...a good coolermaster 120mm fan would set u back by around 300bucks but well worth it...
I also happen to own the Corsair 750TX...best PSU out there fr the buck


now guys help me out with this...my config:
ASUS Rampage Formula (Intel X48 Chipset)
Corsair Dominator 4GB (2x2GB) 1066MHz DDR2 RAM
Intel Core2 Quad Q9450 2.66GHz 12MB L2 Cache
Ati Radeon 3870X2 OC Edition

now my motherboard supports Crossfire, so it has 2x PCIe x16 slots
on of them is occupied by the 3870X2. Now one of my cousins gonna give me her old GeForce 7900GT. if i put it in my other PCIe X16 slot could i put it 2 ant practical use....
like take care of game physics...or help my 3870X2 deliver better performance...or anything like that...
i am currently using a single monitor setup...& no plans to go multi-monitor...
thnx in advance....


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about overclocking 9500 GT? How much can i overclock it? I dont have any custom cooling kits. All i can do for cooling is that i can keep my case open. My usual temps are 50-55 c while heavy gaming. Also, my config is 3 GHz HT, 1.5 GB DDR RAM. Will overclocking 9500 GT benefit me?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
What about overclocking 9500 GT? How much can i overclock it? I dont have any custom cooling kits. All i can do for cooling is that i can keep my case open. My usual temps are 50-55 c while heavy gaming. Also, my config is 3 GHz HT, 1.5 GB DDR RAM. Will overclocking 9500 GT benefit me?


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about overclocking 9500 GT? How much can i overclock it? I dont have any custom cooling kits. All i can do for cooling is that i can keep my case open. My usual temps are 50-55 c while heavy gaming. Also, my config is 3 GHz HT, 1.5 GB DDR RAM. Will overclocking 9500 GT benefit me?


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



capt.rej said:


> The CM690 comes with 3x 120mm 3-pin fans...
> u can add another 4x 120mm fans...a good coolermaster 120mm fan would set u back by around 300bucks but well worth it...
> I also happen to own the Corsair 750TX...best PSU out there fr the buck
> 
> ...


No, you can't put it to any practical use, 7900GT does not support PhysX, so if you install that card you'll practically have 2 different GPUs installed, many games allow you to select the graphics adapter, you can use any one of them but not both at the same time. 

Also note that since the GPUs are completely different and not interlinked you'll need to change the Monitor connection to the GPU if you switch between GPUs everytime.

Recommendation-DON'T INSTALL THE GPU.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey frienz plz help ,,,i want to buy a card between these three....
plz friendz i am in a g8 rush ....
Here r those..
8800 GTX XXX 768 mb Dddr3
9800 GTX 562 mb Ddr3
XFX 260 GTX  896mb ddr3


Plz if u can gimme a link to compare the three is lots gud ...plz help me out fast...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX GTS260 is the best among the three...but it should be around 17k


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r u sure of its caomparison vid 9800 n 8800gtx ...money no problem...
n its 260 GTX not 269GTS.......
How is 9800 GT 1gb ddr 3??
so out of three wicjh one rocks?

9800gtx 562 mb ddr3
9800 gt 1 gb ddr3
gtx 260 896mb ddr3
8800 gtx xxx 768 mb

thx!!!!!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

definitly it is far more better than 9800GTX+(now GTS250) and 8800GTX


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Hi guys
> I just checked out Newegg  *XFX *HD-485X-ZDFC Radeon *HD 4850 1GB *256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire
> is available for $189.99 which something around 10k's and it requires only 450W power while same Palit 1GB 4850 is for 11.5k's and requires 550W+
> 
> ...



?????????????????????????????///
Is XFX 4850 good enough


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Man you seem confused, look, if you consider the GTX260 one moment, then 8800GTX, 9800GT, 9800GTX+ and all are already fked out.

Just go for a GTX260 from any brand at the lowest price, cuz it's reference cooling is very great, and allows you to OC the core all the way to 720MHz, that means it pawns the GTX285 in performance too.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^+1, GTX260 is always far more better than GTX285...GTX280/285 is a complete waste of money


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

k thx frenz
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
k thx frenz


----------



## ajith025 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which graphics should be used with samsung 2233SW monitor.

to play games, movies, etc.


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I ve a budget of 10k for a graphics card. I'm torn between 9800gtx+ and HD4850? Which one is better? Pls give me the brands and prices
(if possible Chennai price).


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) What SMPS/PSU do you have?
2) can you extend your budget to 13.5 (and get HD4870 which is far more superior to these two)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wait for few weeks and get HD4850 for 6.5-7k.... 
Yup, a massive price cut... BTW 9800GTX+ is not 10k.. its 12.5k here in Chennai...


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 1) What SMPS/PSU do you have?
> 2) can you extend your budget to 13.5 (and get HD4870 which is far more superior to these two)



13.5k???? Which brand.???


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 1) What SMPS/PSU do you have?
> 2) can you extend your budget to 13.5 (and get HD4870 which is far more superior to these two)



13.5k???? Which brand.???


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit.


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> Palit.



Is it as reliable as XFX????


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Wait for few weeks and get HD4850 for 6.5-7k....
> Yup, a massive price cut... BTW 9800GTX+ is not 10k.. its 12.5k here in Chennai...



Can u pls shed more kight on the price cut u mentioned.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it is as reliable as XFX  and you can find lot of Palit GPU owners in this forum


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4870 n GTX260 ...
which is better?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX260 but there is huge price difference between the two.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 20, 2009)

*Warranty Rocks!!!! if u wait i suppose!!*

Hey Guys I must say Warranty on graphic card rocks!

Definitely u wud say Y?

Here is a g8 story totally on me ...may b its a trend or what...i dunno but i am pretty happy vid the results!!

i live in jalandhar, punjab..
Now here is it all waht happened!!

i bought my graphic card for a whopping 40,000 when 8800GTX was the king of all cards....i bought it frm Rashi Peripherals...
the card was imported from Singapore.
after i got the card 3 months later Rashi opened there centre in jalandhar too..altho it was in ludhiana also..
Cool the card worked Amazingly well ,running all the games in damn gud way vid High resolutions ,high graphics n all in Vista n XP both...
i was pretty happy vid the card n started not being active in this thread making me lose all info of currnet cards.
now a month back my GRAPHIC CARD got popped due to overheating...
i called the rashi n told them the issue n they replied that warranty doesnt cover heating issues....
now what???
i called the head office of rashi n told them the problem...
seeing records n date of purchase they said to me that we will offer u a replacement of card of 8800 GTX XXX frm XFX 768 mb..i said OK....
a day later they calld me to tell that we will giv u upgraded Model 9800 GTX 
....i searched on net n found it preform better than 8800 gtx n said OK..
same day i called them n said to that if they can gimme GTX 260 ....n whoa they agreed .....
now the price difference was even not asked for me to pay!!!!
G88888888.......
i kno that card isnt placed at 40,000 still 8800 GTX served me for 2.5 years
n now they say they will gimme extended warranty of 2 years for loyalty towards High end gaming cards!!!!!!!!

g8....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thats really a great story.. but still hard to believe that they give GTX260 as replacement for 8800GTX.....
But still if you can get it, then its fu(king awesome man....


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

loz jz njoing the card bro,,,,,!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX260 for 8800GTX??!!!! u r so lucky man...after all paying 40k 2yrs back was not at all a complete waste


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Man, now that's called LUCK

Free upgrade anyone?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Man, now that's called LUCK

Free upgrade anyone?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ niraj trehan : dude its really hard to believe that you are getting replacement but then you are blessed by God 

@comp@ddict:you said when gtx260 gets overclocked it beats up gtx 280 but what if gtx 280 overclocked.secondly i havent seen any review stating gtx260 is better than gtx280.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lolz bro...its quite easy to go vid the crap!!!!
actually i had no idea of xchange of cards n all....my mama g lives in london n he bot a dell desktop ,,,,by chance during the warranty period his cpu's motherboard's audio parts got defective,,,,as there was no same model available he got a SLI certified motherboard costing 3k more but free to him...!!
y???
evn i am not clear!!!!!!!!
but he says company is bound to giv us the replacement of HIGHER model only if the current is unavailable!!!
so i thot i must giv it a try!!
n whoa it worked!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lolz bro...its quite easy to go vid the crap!!!!
actually i had no idea of xchange of cards n all....my mama g lives in london n he bot a dell desktop ,,,,by chance during the warranty period his cpu's motherboard's audio parts got defective,,,,as there was no same model available he got a SLI certified motherboard costing 3k more but free to him...!!
y???
evn i am not clear!!!!!!!!
but he says company is bound to giv us the replacement of HIGHER model only if the current is unavailable!!!
so i thot i must giv it a try!!
n whoa it worked!!!


----------



## techie_85 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar_pb,
                     I took  your advice and bought a palit 4650 for 4.3k, pretty good card, i could play CoD4 and Crysis warhead at high setting, 
Thanx for ur advice bro, i was originally thinking of buying 8600, i don't think that could have delivered this much performance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Price of most wanted GPU's......

9800gt  = 6800+Rs
HD 4850 7500Rs( 7300+)  ==  9800GT+ =8000+Rs

GTX 260= 10000Rs+(US)

The street prices are cheaper than quoted here. 
GTX 260 is the best card for any sane guy--------but its above my pocket money.


----------



## nikhilraktale (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello everyone , I am planning to purchase a Graphics card for my computer in the near future , my computer specs are :

Pentium dual core 2.80 ghz proc
1.5 Gb Hynix RAM
M/b : D102GGC2 (It has a PCI X 16 slot on it , am not sure about the version though)
standard frontech Smps (400 Watts)
My cabinet has an ATX form factor 

My budget is 6000 , but am willing to shell out 1000 more to get a significantly better card.

I don't want to run all games at full resolutions and max details , intermediate level performance will do.

What I do need is Shader model 4.0 as i am a graphics programmer setting foot into shader programming and Shader model 4 is significantly better than the one that i have now (sm 2.0)

I also need to know if i will need to install a new power unit or cooling solution for any card that you might suggest as my computer does run for extended durations (2 - 3 days) on end.

I do have fair bit of technical knowledge in the area so technical details are welcomed, it's just that i get baffled by the tremendous amount of info that is given about these cards.

I hope the info i gave is sufficient , thanks for any help !
Nikhil

(EDIT: I was thinking maybe the EVGA 9600GT or 9800GTX ,or can i get better ?)


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,yesterday I visited chadni for for rates of graphics card. I chose xfx 9800 gtx+ and xfx gtx 250, most of the shops did not heard about the gtx 250, so they suggested me 9800 gtx+.one of the shop even let me spoke with the xfx dealer in kolkata as he didn't have the gts 250,the guy said that 9800 gtx + and gts 250 have the same features and same memory with different pricing. But gts 250 is cheaper than gtx 9800 gtx+ so which one is good as the rates I got r 9800 gtx+ is 10600 whereas gts 250 is 9100. These r the cheapest rates I got from diff shops, so guys help me out to choose... Thank.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the GTS 250.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r USB graphic cards available for laptops???


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Get the GTS 250.



thanks topgear,i was also thinking the same as u,and the price really matters.i also have to buy an smps for my rig.i sought out aerobics 700 watts @3100,and 600 watts @2800.but I really want to go for cm psu but 3700 for 600 watts really seems a big deal.as my friend has a 600 w zebby psu and is working fine,so is zebby ok or I should go 4 cm.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> Get the GTS 250.



Thank u topgear,i was thinking the same.now I need to upgrade my psu I have chosen aerobics 700 watts @3100 and 600 w @2800.whereas cm 600 watts @3700.how is zebby psu,my friend brought a zebby 600 w and it is doing great job,so is it wise to go 4 a zebby 700 w @3100 or a 600 w cm @ 3700.thank


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r USB graphic cards available for laptops???


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

r USB graphic cards available for laptops???


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no.


----------



## nikhilraktale (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No replies to my query ?

I'll just re post it once more :

Hello everyone , I am planning to purchase a Graphics card for my computer in the near future , my computer specs are :

Pentium dual core 2.80 ghz proc
1.5 Gb Hynix RAM
M/b : D102GGC2 (It has a PCI X 16 slot on it , am not sure about the version though)
standard frontech Smps (400 Watts)
My cabinet has an ATX form factor and i think it is large enough to sport the larger cards.
oh and... i have  a CRT colour monitor [not LCD]

My budget is 6000 , but am willing to shell out 1000 more to get a significantly better card.

I don't want to run all games at full resolutions and max details , intermediate level performance will do.

What I do need is Shader model 4.0 as i am a graphics programmer setting foot into shader programming and Shader model 4 is significantly better than the one that i have now (sm 2.0)

I also need to know if i will need to install a new power unit or cooling solution for any card that you might suggest as my computer does run for extended durations (2 - 3 days) on end.

I do have fair bit of technical knowledge in the area so technical details are welcomed, it's just that i get baffled by the tremendous amount of info that is given about these cards.

I hope the info i gave is sufficient , thanks for any help !
Nikhil


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) 9600GT for 5.5k
2) Palit HD4850 for 7k


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 1) 9600GT for 5.5k
> 2) Palit HD4850 for 7k



Dude, from where u got these prices...
Are prices fall ti such an extent?
Still in Chennai they sell it for 8.2k...


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya the prices has fallen in kolkata too,i purchased 9600 gt @5200 last week 4 a friend and zebby 600 w psu@2850 all.can  u believe it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit 9600GT for 5.4k


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Correction. Palit HD4850 should be around 7.5k

And it does need a new PSU if you are using any PSU that gives less than 450W power.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> r USB graphic cards available for laptops???


No , such thing presently but AMD is trying to develop a standard  for an externally connected graphics card.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a vendor here is giving me taht for 8000 RS 
model 8400 GT
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
a vendor here is giving me taht for 8000 RS 
model 8400 GT


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> Correction. Palit HD4850 should be around 7.5k
> 
> And it does need a new PSU if you are using any PSU that gives less than 450W power.



I think it can run on 400W PSUs...or at least on a low quality 450W PSU.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> thanks topgear,i was also thinking the same as u,and the price really matters.i also have to buy an smps for my rig.i sought out aerobics 700 watts @3100,and 600 watts @2800.but I really want to go for cm psu but 3700 for 600 watts really seems a big deal.as my friend has a 600 w zebby psu and is working fine,so is zebby ok or I should go 4 cm.



1st of all I've never heard about aerobic PSU. So cannot comment about that. I would recomend a corsair vx450w which retails @ Rs. 3.9-4.2K in kolkata.

If you don't want to spend that much get zebronics platinum series psu.


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> 1st of all I've never heard about aerobic PSU. So cannot comment about that. I would recomend a corsair vx450w which retails @ Rs. 3.9-4.2K in kolkata.
> 
> If you don't want to spend that much get zebronics platinum series psu.



Sorry topgear for typing mistakes ,as I am using my e71 for surfing.i meant zebronics platinum series psu ,as u mentioned.is it okay as I prefer the 700 w@3100from starcomp. my rig will b phenom 2 940 with asus m3a 78 T,with 1 t.b hdd,xfx gts 250, ram zion 2*2 gb 1066.with 2 dvd optical drives. is this config ok and can this psu take this load.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 26, 2009)

*Rashi"s Beleive It Or Not !!!!!*

Hey Frendzzzzzzz......
Did u read my story!!!!!!

Here is a story ....**** Man....i cant beleive this!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am getting GTX @*) oops excitement mein shift key dabi reh gayi

XFX 280 GTX 1024MB DDR3 Standard GX-280N-ZDF9 for my XFX 8800 GTX 768MB DDR3 XXX PV-T80F-SHD9




lolzzzzz..........a card which i for abv 35000Rs today

Hey but one problem is there!

the new card asks for more power i think!

above 600 W but stilllllllllllllllllll.......................Yipeeeeeee


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^hehehe. congrats buddy.


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
Nvidia Geforce 7300LE 256MB 
1GB DDR2 RAM
Intel D102GGC2

I'm thinking of upgrading my megultra crappy video card. Any recommendations? Should be under Rs 6500 (maybe 7000) 
Also, if you can, recommend me where to buy it in New Delhi. Also, a good PSU to go with it. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do i need a new PSU???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i mean will my GTX 280 run on 600w PSU???


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Sorry topgear for typing mistakes ,as I am using my e71 for surfing.i meant zebronics platinum series psu ,as u mentioned.is it okay as I prefer the 700 w@3100from starcomp. my rig will b phenom 2 940 with asus m3a 78 T,with 1 t.b hdd,xfx gts 250, ram zion 2*2 gb 1066.with 2 dvd optical drives. is this config ok and can this psu take this load.



As I have already told you even a good PSU like corsair VX450W will be enough for your rig. coz it delivers around 500-50W ( though it's rated only 450W )    ( *recomended* )

A zebronics 700W platinum is good enough to handle your rigs power requierments but I think it's quality is not as good as corsair. So it's your choice which PSU you want to have.

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arnab boss said:


> Ya the prices has fallen in kolkata too,i *purchased 9600 gt @5200* *last week* 4 a friend and zebby 600 w psu@2850 all.can  u believe it.



Which brand ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


niraj trehan said:


> do i need a new PSU???
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> i mean will my GTX 280 run on 600w PSU???



For god's sake change your PSU. Get any of the followings :

Tagan	BZ600 600W modular PSU Rs. 6K
CM Real Power Pro 550W Rs. 5.5K
Corsair VX 550W Rs. 5.5K


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 27, 2009)

*@Topgear*

Actually i c that u r suggestin g all 600W PSU's but branded..
I am Having COOLER MASTER 600 W OEM psu...
Plz suggest still i need to go for the upgrade?
n
my PSU fully worked rocking vid my 8800GTX XXX ,,do suggest me


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
Nvidia Geforce 7300LE 256MB 
1GB DDR2 RAM
Intel D102GGC2

I'm thinking of upgrading my megultra crappy video card. Any recommendations? Should be under Rs 6500 (maybe 7000) 
Also, if you can, recommend me where to buy it in New Delhi. Also, a good PSU to go with it. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a serious problem with 7300GT..
i have overclocked the card to 520 MHz (default @ 375 MHz) using Nvidia's Ntune by chooosing optimal overclocking.. 
it worked well and  i have felt no problem at all.. 
but today my monitor goes blank while the system powered on.. but i hear the sound for suceesfull booting.. i think my card have not detected in startup.. i checked the device manager and it does not show /detect the pci express VGA card.. 
now im using the computer with onboard graphic solution..
please guide me how  can i find the solution.. i cleaned the card and the card's fan is running fine.. 
my config Asus A2N-VM-CSM/ AMD 64 3500+/2GB DDR / 400W PSU
pl help me to find the problem.s


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Cyanide911*

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=239&offset=0

go here n choose the one you want..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Betruger*
Actually there r 4 possibilities.

1.Ur card is gone n  mention the temp after overclocking.
2.Try cleaning ur PCI -express slot vid a soft brush or small soft vaccum pump.
3.Did u recently install ny software or game?
   Uninstall it n try again.
4.Update Card's Drivers..install it then put ur card in and run system thru the card
5.Update BIOS of the system.

I faced the same problem vid 7300 LE n found my card gone even though i didnt Overclock it...card was GONE ....


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyanide911 said:


> Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
> Nvidia Geforce 7300LE 256MB
> 1GB DDR2 RAM
> Intel D102GGC2
> ...



do u stay in Delhi,b coz in delhi there is only one place that's nehru place where u can find all ur computer and electronics goods shops and vendor. I think everyone in delhi knows that and every latest products comes there first in india.so go there u will find a huge area full of computer vendors shops. I know this bcoz I was in delhi 4 couple of years.
now 4 ur  graphics card go 4 xfx 9600 gt or 9800 gt.. 
4 smps go 4 cooler master 600 watts or Corsair vx 450...


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Betruger*
Try Restoring OPtion aption also...tho it will not help i suppose!


----------



## Sathish (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ niraj..

the card had bought in US in 2007..
i did  profile-based overclocked.. that is when a game unloaded. the default settings (i.e.375mhz) has been loaded back.. 
so i think, when the system start up initially. the card does  not have any overclocked settings..
i updated bios.. and cleaned the pci express slot... but no result..
is there any problem in pci express slot.. how can i test my pci express slot..


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ Betruger*
hmm...
Well u mean to say u created a profile with overclocked config ?
if thats the case u must c that u hav not made that a default profile.
Overclocking is not Game specific ....i mean games dont giv option of overclocking in the game options itself as far as i kno...
they just giv u a option of OVERCLOCKED ....n u hav to tick it ....
NOW ur checkiing of PCI-E card.....mmm.....Better check out taht ur Gphx card is ok or not!
If its fine then stop putting the card in slot...[]
Well i kno it's a bit tough but ask a friend of urs to lend him his CPU as a whole to u for 1 day n then do the check...i did it dat ways...bcz if u will directly tell him u want to CHECK ur card on his pci-e slot .....he will refuse it straightway......


----------



## Sathish (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

matter over...


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

THe base price for HD4850 has fallen to 7k in some parts of India already, of course, add VAT + TAX, and it comes u 7.3k rather 7k, but it'll come to 7k, as the pric fell by 10$ two weeks ago.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Betruger

Kya hua yaar??
Actually u cant avail the warranty also i suppose as u purchased it US


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'd be better off with Nehru Place. That website looks a bit overpriced. Also, what's the difference between: 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2781 and
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1510

Huge price difference.

Also, my other question

Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
Nvidia Geforce 7300LE 256MB 
1GB DDR2 RAM
Intel D102GGC2

I'm thinking of upgrading my megultra crappy video card. Any recommendations? Should be under Rs 6500 (maybe 7000)


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 4830 is good value for money

Performance 80% of GTS 250
Pro's: Newer chip, Dx 10.1, Shader model 4.1
Cons: Its no the best

Price:US pricing 5000INR

HD 4850 

Perfomance 90% GTS 250
Pro's: Newer chip, Dx 10.1, Shader model 4.1
Cons: Pricier than GTS 250 (if I am not wrong)almost equal price

Price:8.2 INR

GTS 250

Best among the 3
Pro'srice, PhsyX
Cons:Old Chip, No Dx10.1 and Shader model 4.0 (sorry made mistake here)

Price: 9.2INR
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
U can Upgrade^ if u have pCIe 2.0 support


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gowt1ham said:


> HD 4830 is good value for money
> 
> Performance 80% of GTS 250
> Pro's: Newer chip, Dx 10.1, Shader model 4.1
> ...


I see nVidia lost its mind and putting old(read-really really old) shaders in its latest DX10 based card.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*KING OF all cards today*
top 5 ....
Juz start giving ur thoghts...
1.GTX 285ddr3 1Gb version
2.GTX 280 ddr 3 1 Gb Version
3.Asus Radeon HD4870 512 mb ddr3
4.Sapphire HD4850 512 mb ddr3
5.GTX 260 xxx 893 mb ddr3


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gowt1ham said:


> HD 4830 is good value for money
> 
> Performance 80% of GTS 250
> Pro's: Newer chip, Dx 10.1, Shader model 4.1
> ...



1. Will a Pentium D be enough for the 4830? And the 4850? (I mean will there be bottlenecking due to my crap cpu?)

2. Also, If I upgrade to A Core 2 Duo / a lower end Core 2 quad a few months later, will there be bottlenecking because of a 4830? And the 4850?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyanide911 said:


> I'd be better off with Nehru Place. That website looks a bit overpriced. Also, what's the difference between:
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2781 and
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1510
> 
> ...



What resolution do you play at?

If it's 1024x728, then go for a 9600GT 512MB GDDR3, that's all. It'll play every game(except CRYSH!T) at full settings with 2x or 4xAA too!!!!!

And upgrade the ram to 2GB, it'll help a hell lot. If ur current ram is 667MHz, then another 1GB 667MHz from Dynet comes for Rs. 480 only.


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah mostly that, but I'd prefer 1280x1024.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

KING OF all cards today
top 5 ....
Juz start giving ur thoghts...
1.GTX 285ddr3 1Gb version
2.GTX 280 ddr 3 1 Gb Version
3.Asus Radeon HD4870 512 mb ddr3
4.Sapphire HD4850 512 mb ddr3
5.GTX 260 xxx 893 mb ddr3


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ What about GTX 295 & HD 4870 X2 edition cards ?
& what's the reason of posting the same post two times ?


----------



## giri1991 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI HD4850 is it trustworthy to buy and does all nex gen games run at Med reso atleast ? Doest it run on 450W Power supplier ?

Caz I heard my friends saying ATi drivers were too buggy and unstable ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Topgear*
Kuch nahi man,
i juz thot k problems k beech meri post shayad dikhi nahi hogi,so Repost,,,,LOlz


----------



## giri1991 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> *@Topgear*
> Kuch nahi man,
> i juz thot k problems k beech meri post shayad dikhi nahi hogi,so Repost,,,,LOlz



Sorry can you translate in English and the answer for my post ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep man go for it ,
It will run the games in max details ,no lagging too,,,,
its a gud budget card...
regarding power ,,,well better c the requirements of the card from the site itself!


----------



## giri1991 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> Yep man go for it ,
> It will run the games in max details ,no lagging too,,,,
> its a gud budget card...
> regarding power ,,,well better c the requirements of the card from the site itself!



I see  Nice  But bro ATi drivers were too buggy and unstable than Nvidia ? is this true ? and which brand in HD4850 bro ? (Sapphire ... etc ... Btw how many Brands it have ?)


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Yeah mostly that, but I'd prefer 1280x1024.


Well, Palit 9800GT sells for Rs. 7000 odd, spending more would be a waste. But then HD4830 comes for Rs. 7600 and then HD4850 comes for Rs. 8100, this way it'll never end.


----------



## giri1991 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit HD 4850 Special Sonic 512MB GDDR5 @ 10.3k
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 8k
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 9.6k
Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 11.3k

Can someone give me specs of these Cards ? And which is best one to buy ?


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Giri: Try the GDDR3 SONIC, if not, then the regular 512MB HD4850.

@Compaddict: Why do you say that spending more than 7k would be a waste? Would a 4850 be better?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cuz a PentiumD cannot outperform a 2.4GHz Athlon Single Core, so putting a high end card and plus, low resolutions, it wud be a complete waste.

Two best options are:-
1. HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k
2. 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k


EDIT:-

BTW, the HD4850 Speacial Sonic might require 2x6 pin power connectors.


----------



## giri1991 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Cuz a PentiumD cannot outperform a 2.4GHz Athlon Single Core, so putting a high end card and plus, low resolutions, it wud be a complete waste.
> 
> Two best options are:-
> 1. HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k
> ...



Oh, Can regular HD4850 run in 450W power supply or need any upgrades as you where saying something abt "complete waste" I have PentiumD 3.0GHz so getting a HD4850 is waste ? Or do i need a processor upgrade too ?


----------



## cyanide911 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Giri: Haha, I'm almost in the same situation as you. If you're planning to upgrade your processor to a decent C2D in the future, only then buy the HD4850. Else, as compaddict has recommended me, get a 9600GT or an HD4670.


----------



## giri1991 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyanide911 said:


> @Giri: Haha, I'm almost in the same situation as you. If you're planning to upgrade your processor to a decent C2D in the future, only then buy the HD4850. Else, as compaddict has recommended me, get a 9600GT or an HD4670.



Hmm  All right  Well anyhow I am not planned to spend to much for my PC too caz saving to get my laptopy  Soo I will go for your option ... My friend once said abt 8800GS is a good card too ... So HD4670 ~ 9600GT ~ 8800GS ... In three which one too choose ??? Suggestions plz


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Some one answer this one its urgent 

What is VPU recover in the ATI drivers 

which made an error , while the system is at standby just hanged foe minute then the error came

before that i want know - wat is VPU recover 

*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Some one answer this one its urgent 

What is VPU recover in the ATI drivers 

which made an error , while the system is at standby just hanged foe minute then the error came

before that i want know - wat is VPU recover 

*


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> *@Topgear*
> Kuch nahi man,
> i juz thot k problems k beech meri post shayad dikhi nahi hogi,so Repost,,,,LOlz



Ok. It's alright pal.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> *Some one answer this one its urgent
> 
> What is VPU recover in the ATI drivers
> 
> ...



View or Download this :

*ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/VPU_OVERVIEW.pdf


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ topgear

Thanks mate


----------



## unkal_sam (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi
I am planning 2 buy a 9500 GT.I called up a few shops in lamington Rd (mumbai) they said they only have xfx 9500 gt 512 mb ddr2 (3.5k) and palit 9500 gt 512 mb ddr3 (3.85k).
Which 1 should i go for ??? is palit the better one ?
Also, is 256 mb ddr3 version of the card available in xfx or palit in mumbai


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I recommend Palit 9500GT 512MB DDR3...it can beat the old 8600GT 512MB DDR3


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



unkal_sam said:


> hi
> I am planning 2 buy a 9500 GT.I called up a few shops in lamington Rd (mumbai) they said they only have xfx 9500 gt 512 mb ddr2 (3.5k) and palit 9500 gt 512 mb ddr3 (3.85k).
> Which 1 should i go for ??? is palit the better one ?
> Also, is 256 mb ddr3 version of the card available in xfx or palit in mumbai


Go for none, settle for a HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ Rs. 4,200

It has a lower TDP than 9500GT, but performs nearly 1.5x or more times better.



giri1991 said:


> Hmm  All right  Well anyhow I am not planned to spend to much for my PC too caz saving to get my laptopy  Soo I will go for your option ... My friend once said abt 8800GS is a good card too ... So HD4670 ~ 9600GT ~ 8800GS ... In three which one too choose ??? Suggestions plz


9600GT fks the 8800GS hell. 8800GS is the current 9600GSO get it.

But there's a new 9600GSO with 48 Shaders but it costs a pathetic Rs. 6000 so no use.

9600GT is the way to go.


----------



## unkal_sam (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> I recommend Palit 9500GT 512MB DDR3...it can beat the old 8600GT 512MB DDR3



thanks a lot dude....


----------



## shenoyanish (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is the Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4570 compared to the ATi Mobility Radeon HD 3670???


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^HD3670 is available???

I wud prefer HD4570, cuz it's half power consumption, but almost same performance.


----------



## aytus (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

probably you guys wanting to invest in mid range graphics .. who think 4600 series is too skinny and 4800 series is too costly ..shud wait a month more.. ati are coming up wit thr 4700 series in a month or so.. based on 40nm fab... and gddr 5 .. wit 128 bit bus tho(almost similar to 256 bit on ddr3) . mmmm.. worth waitin?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> worth waitin?


More than you can imagine.

The default core will be 750Mhz, all you have to do is increase to 850Mhz, which shud be darn easy with a 40nm. The memory speed will be 3600MHz, but getting to 4400MHz or 4600MHz will be a breeze.

Now at these speeds, this card will perform somewhere between a HD4850 and a HD4870(512MB models). But the price at launch will be only 99$(sources claim).


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I ordered for Palit 9600 GT and Tagan ITZ II 500W - *3600 rs* (I tried cooler master didnt get it though)

Anyone have some Idea abt Tagan PSU's ?


----------



## hsetir (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tagan psu are great. Slightly below crosair but better than coolermaster. But they have only 2 yrs warranty I guess. Amperage ratings are as good as any brand. Good choice.


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hsetir said:


> Tagan psu are great. Slightly below crosair but better than coolermaster. But they have only 2 yrs warranty I guess. Amperage ratings are as good as any brand. Good choice.



But corsair too much 460W was some *4200 rs* where 500W is *3600 rs* only didnt have much money left so I went for it  And the warrany is for 3 years yaaar  Not 2


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tagan was a nice PSU producing company from Gremany until they started producing PSU components by themselves


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giri1991 said:


> But corsair too much 460W was some *4200 rs* where 500W is *3600 rs* only didnt have much money left so I went for it  And the warrany is for 3 years yaaar  Not 2



*That corsair VX450 has 5 years of warranty & can give almost 570W.*
So the corsair vx450 was a better choice.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^hw is dat possible buddy?? I think corsair VX series has some 82% efficiency...so its around 369watts output


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> That corsair VX450 has 5 years of warranty & can give almost 520W.
> So the corsair vx450 was a better choice.



I brought Tagan StoneRock TG500-U37 Bro ... 3600 Rs and it gives a max power of 600W more better than Corsair


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^hw is dat possible buddy?? I think corsair VX series has some 82% efficiency...so its around 369watts output



No. Buddy it can deliver upto 570W. Read the review a long time ago. So couldn't remember it correctly. 



> You will bring home a relatively inexpensive power supply that even though is sold as being a 450 W unit can deliver up to 570 W at 48º C – in fact Corsair could have easily labeled this power supply as a 500 W unit, but they preferred to stay on the safe side.



Read the whole review : *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


giri1991 said:


> I brought Tagan StoneRock TG500-U37 Bro ... 3600 Rs and it gives a max power of 600W more better than Corsair



Can you point me to some review ?


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Can you point me to some review ?



Nop its just on the box  maybe comp@ddict might know it


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, the StoneRock series is supposed to give good power Output.

500W model gives a max of 600W, and the 600W model gives a max of 700W.


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Well, the StoneRock series is supposed to give good power Output.
> 
> 500W model gives a max of 600W, and the 600W model gives a max of 700W.



 Its super cool ... Less noise too


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes, best thing is the price at Rs. 4,600


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes, best thing is the price at Rs. 4,600


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

comp dude a issue ... At idle state my new GPU (9600 GT) is giving me crazy Temps ... 65 C (2D - Actually when I turn my room fan off  Or else its at 60 C) :O ... When running some 3D Applications its crossing 70 C ...

Still this heat being too much ... As I leave my PC on at nights ... Is there a way to fix this Heat issue ? Any extra coolants to be fixed ? Help at early plz


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Fan fix, speed up the fan to 70%, shud solve the problem.


----------



## anshul (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My graphics card (8600GT) started making noise...(its fan bearing went crazy)...so I sent it back to aditya infotech.....the replacement I have recieved is new(I suppose) but still It is not able to give 100 fps even in CS 1.6......
The frames drop to 60 70 fps when moving.....
earlier...it was not the case.....I used to get 100fps even  when in dense smoke..........



A new thing I noticed in it was that.....fan control was on which was not the case in the older one....(It was Direct fan control then) but now I can also adjust it.....Its set to 100% for 3D and 60% for 2D....temp is always around 60 degrees.......

I have the latest drivers downloaded from www.nvidia.in website.....but nothing good is happening....


please help.........


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^Fan fix, speed up the fan to 70%, shud solve the problem.



How can I ... At the moment Vtune software came along with Driver Installation CD and in that I am using fan speed setting as Dynamic Speed

Anyother software suggestion ?

*i40.tinypic.com/2py0pj9.png


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My friend needs to buy a 9500gt card, which brand to go for? 
Is Palit 9500gt 256mb DDR3  @3.3k good??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ya its gud...and vfm than XFX 9500GT 512MB DDR2


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Help plz ^^



giri1991 said:


> How can I ... At the moment Vtune software came along with Driver Installation CD and in that I am using fan speed setting as Dynamic Speed
> 
> Anyother software suggestion ?
> 
> *i40.tinypic.com/2py0pj9.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zyberboy said:


> My friend needs to buy a 9500gt card, which brand to go for?
> Is Palit 9500gt 256mb DDR3  @3.3k good??



Or get a MSI N9500GT for 3.2k..... Its also a good option....


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giri1991 said:


> Help plz ^^



1. Download and install Rive Tuner.
2. Now set fan speed to 85%.
3. Try to remove cover of cabinet. 

This happens due to lack of proper ventilation.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar

is dat MSI N9500GT the DDR3 version??


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^are there any problem with palit cards these days?? 
Is palit 9500gt 256mb ddr3 available in ernakulam? do u hav any shop no?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^havn't heard any complaints abt Palit cards...Palit is available with Tirupathi and may be at ABACUS Ernakulam


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giri1991 said:


> comp dude a issue ... At idle state my new GPU (9600 GT) is giving me crazy Temps ... 65 C (2D - Actually when I turn my room fan off  Or else its at 60 C) :O ... When running some 3D Applications its crossing 70 C ...
> 
> Still this heat being too much ... As I leave my PC on at nights ... Is there a way to fix this Heat issue ? Any extra coolants to be fixed ? Help at early plz


I don't think that's a problem, my GPU idles at 60c like yours, and the max temp I've gotten so far is 73c with Furmark, its absolutely fine, make sure it never crosses 80c.


----------



## giri1991 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I don't think that's a problem, my GPU idles at 60c like yours, and the max temp I've gotten so far is 73c with Furmark, its absolutely fine, make sure it never crosses 80c.



So far didnt reach 80c but got any suggestions to prevent it ?


----------



## amogh (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a xfx 8600 gt 512 mb ddr2 
i removed my 750gb westerndigital hard disk from my computer 
after that my graphic card is does not giving display on monitor 
i have to put py monitor display cable on onboard graphics 
the graphic card fan is revolving but no giving any display 
i also removed graphic card and plugged it again then also same problem 
please help
Thanks in advance


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giri1991 said:


> So far didnt reach 80c but got any suggestions to prevent it ?


Change thermal compound.


----------



## sanads (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a graphics card my budget is 5000
please suggest me the bestin this price


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sanads said:


> I want to buy a graphics card my budget is 5000
> please suggest me the bestin this price



HD4670 @4900/-


----------



## chanakya_ssg (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i also wanna buy a 4670 but will my smps support it? i have a local smps (Power Focus) which has 18A printed on the single 12V rail its total power is 550 Watts.If not then wic power supply shud i opt for nd wat is the power consumption of the card
Here the price of Palit's 4670 in Mumbai-Lamington is 4350/- is this card gud to buy???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit HD4670 is a best buy....and u can use ur local PSU with 4670 without any hiccups


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup, u dun need any 6pin connector as well, it draws it's power drom the PCIe slot.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,is xfx gts 250 1 gb available in kolkata and what is the price of it as 512 mb is around 9.2k,any other card suggestion welcome..

I have a zebronics 700 watts psu..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTS 250 512mb: 9.5k
 GTS 250 1Gb: 10.5k


----------



## Revolution (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> Palit HD4670 is a best buy....and u can use ur local PSU with 4670 without any hiccups



How good is Palit ???


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit cards are good as any other branded companies. Tirupati enterprise provides support for palit cards. Usually They comes with 2 years of warranty.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Hi guys, i need help and badly*.
    My PC configuration is as follows:
     CPU: Intel Dual Core E2140 1.6 GHz
     Motherboard: Intel DG965RY
     RAM: 1.5 GB DDR2
     HDD: Seagate 360 GB SATA
     DVD-Writer: LG
     Wattage: 450W​ I want to upgarde my PC. I am planning to buy a Core 2 Duo E6700 2.66 GHz processor, a 1 GB DDR2 RAM and a decent graphics card.

Can you guys please tell me the best graphics card possible with a budget around 5k. I heard of nVIDIA GeForce 8600GTO and ATI Radeon HD 3650. Which shall be better? Is there any better graphics card with price near 5k? Can I buy a better processor with the price near to E6700. Please guys i need your help.   

BTW, you guys are doin a gr8 job, kip it up!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Better option:-
-2GB DDR2 Kingston 800MHz @ Rs. 950
-Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8GHz @ Rs. 5,850

Which powersupply do you have? If it's the one which comes with the cabinet, then here's my suggestion:-
-Cooler Master 460W ExP @ 2.5k
-Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

First of all, thank you for your speedy reply. Is the cooling system really that important because the total cost drastically rises be 2.4k. If that is the case, then do you think that ATI Radeon HD 3650 can be used as it better than 9600GT even 9800GTX+ in some specifications, but is a lot cheaper. Plus, i would like to know abput the ATI CrossFireX and Intel compatibility. My budget is really around 5k. Please don't go too much above.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Raptor1989
ATI's HD 3650's performance lies between a 9500GT DDR2 and and 9500GT DDR3.
8600GT<9500GT DDR2<8600GTS<HD 3650 DDR3<9500GT DDR3.

ATI HD 4670 DDR3 is a gud choice for 4.9k. If u can stretch ur budger by another 500 bucks, then nothin better than a 9600GT@ 5.5k.

and btw its ATI's HD 4850 which competes with 9800GTX+


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dOm1naTOr
Then which combination will be better?
1>Intel DG965RY + Core 2 Duo E6700 + nVIDIA GeForce 9600GT
   Costs me: Rs. 13000 (excluding motherboard)​OR
2>MSI K9A2GM-F + AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750+ + ATI Radeon HD 3650
   Costs me: Rs. 10250​Please tell me if the prices of the above parts are correct or not. Basically, I want to change my processor and buy a decent graphics card. Inclusive of both the parts, I have a budget of Rs. 8000, and selling my previous processor, i get a total of around 10k. So keep in mind the budget. please suggest some good combination guys. Please help.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A little change in the above post

option 2

MSI K9A2 CF + AMD Athlon™ X2 Dual-Core 7750 B3 + ATI Radeon HD 3650
Costs me: 12950


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dominator
HD4670 DDR3 is only 4.4k now


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Palit HD4670 Super 512mb ddr3 is available @4.25k


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Raptor1989 -

Here:-
- Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8GHz @ 5.8k
- Cooler Master 460W ExP @ 2.6k
- Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k
Total =  Rs. 13,800


----------



## skippednote (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zyberboy said:


> ^Palit HD4670 Super 512mb ddr3 is available @4.25k



Where??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's Rs. 4,700 minimum ^^


----------



## skippednote (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wats better 9600gt w/o smps i have one that came with the Odyesy cabinet or Ati 4670


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^in IT Wares the Palit one is only 4.4k...some other dealers say they can give it for 4.2-4.3k


----------



## skippednote (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Wats better 9600gt w/o smps i have one that came with the Odyesy cabinet or Ati 4670



What do u say.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Power Supply for GTX 280?
decent 1 n preferably Cooler master..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Power Supply for GTX 280?
decent 1 n preferably Cooler master..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CM 600W Extreme


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> Power Supply for GTX 280?
> decent 1 n preferably Cooler master..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Get corsair VX450W. Rs. 3.9K or so. It can give you even 570W


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

_My motherboard supports up to E6700, so I am bounded._ *Do tell me the cost of E6700*. *Is the cooling system very important, or can I just attach 4 cooling fans in my cabinet?* *The cooling system is really increasing my budget*. _Can you surely tell that my motherboard (DG965RY) will support E7400?_ I got the info from Intel site that my motherboard supports only upto E6700. *And can i use HD 4670 instead of 9600GT as I cant go above 5k?*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@raptor1989
i think ur current mobo dun support OCing. So even if u get a gud CPU like E7400, u can utilize it fully.

go for a complete upgrade with a gud vfm s/m
E5200[3.6k] or X27750black[3.3k] with asus p5bplcm[2.4k] or biostar 780g[3.5k]
palit 9800GT 512 : 7k
7k+3.6k+2.4k=13k
or 7k+3.3k+3.5k= 13.8k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@raptor1989
i think ur current mobo dun support OCing. So even if u get a gud CPU like E7400, u can utilize it fully.

go for a complete upgrade with a gud vfm s/m
E5200[3.6k] or X27750black[3.3k] with asus p5bplcm[2.4k] or biostar 780g[3.5k]
palit 9800GT 512 : 7k
7k+3.6k+2.4k=13k
or 7k+3.3k+3.5k= 13.8k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@raptor1989
i think ur current mobo dun support OCing. So even if u get a gud CPU like E7400, u can utilize it fully.

go for a complete upgrade with a gud vfm s/m
E5200[3.6k] or X27750black[3.3k] with asus p5bplcm[2.4k] or biostar 780g[3.5k]
palit 9800GT 512 : 7k
7k+3.6k+2.4k=13k
or 7k+3.3k+3.5k= 13.8k


----------



## skippednote (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Wats better 9600gt w/o smps i have one that came with the Odyesy cabinet or Ati 4670



Need opinion.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT wont run on stock PSU that comes with cabby but an HD 4670 surelly can.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i am going to get a gfx card by the end of this month. This time allocated 10k for this.So please suit out the best options and wont make me push it further. Thats impossible. Even 10k is over for me and i get this in my hard-earned cash. So please suggest some good card that can able to handle the games at my 17" monitor..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

End of this month^^ Y not start of next month, u can get the uber cheap but high end performing HD 4770 512MB GDDR5 which would be selling for 99$.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya wait for HD 4770...its 40nm GPU, so can overclock better than any current generation cards


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^That 99$ card will actually beat HD4850 and GTS250, nVidia ki toh phir se waat lag gayi!


----------



## Gotenstar (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey!!!!! is Nvidia GeForce 6600GT AGP runs in Mercury845GVM mobo....?


if there is any other higher garphics card for the above mobo plz recommend it....



Please


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> End of this month^^ Y not start of next month, u can get the uber cheap but high end performing HD 4770 512MB GDDR5 which would be selling for 99$.


Sure will get that...Waiting for reviews...


j1n M@tt said:


> ya wait for HD 4770...its 40nm GPU, so can overclock better than any current generation cards


Good news...


comp@ddict said:


> ^^That 99$ card will actually beat HD4850 and GTS250, nVidia ki toh phir se waat lag gayi!


Thats again a complement..BTW I just worried abt the pricing in India...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ It shud be at Rs. 6,000 to Rs. 7,000(non-reference).

Check this link:-

*vr-zone.com/forums/418725/hd-4770-rv740-performance-and-price.html


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I hope the laucnch of the hd4770 will reduce the prices of current cards, like the 4670 or 9500GT.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
+1


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ It shud be at Rs. 6,000 to Rs. 7,000(non-reference).
> 
> Check this link:-
> 
> *vr-zone.com/forums/418725/hd-4770-rv740-performance-and-price.html



The topic in the link was removed..Would you plz gimme some other link?


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why not 4830
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127420


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Coz simply, i need a powerful card that'll complement both my 17" CRT and 19" LCD monitors.... So i think 4830 isn't a wise option for me...

BTW Still i am unsure about getting the Red Card as i am Game Developer and as well as a CUDA Beginner. So buff me with options from Green...


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then GTX 250 FTW


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Which is the lowest priced GTX260 Core 216..Is there anything around for 11k-13k?
I think no harm in pushing the budget further to get a future-proof monster card?
Or else stick with GTS250????


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
That would be a nice choice. But then GTX 260 deserves a Quad or atleast 3 GHz core 2 duo.


----------



## vrslvrs (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have q6600 cpu, 4gb ram  with palit 9800gt on mercury 500watts psu 
It was working fine for five months.  
But now while playing nfs carbon the game is shaky  the images shake while driving the car at higher speeds 

what could be the problem  I have even updated the video card drivers but no solution


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> But then GTX 260 deserves a Quad or atleast 3 GHz core 2 duo.


Yes, a Core 2 DUo E7xxx series or E8xxx series below 3.4GHz is a huge bottleneck, I've seen the results in a review myself.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

40 nm GPU RV740 finally launched for desktop.(It was launched for laptops  a month ago)Laptops name is 4860,desktop name is 4770.Perforamnce better than 4850 and price only 99$.Another version of 4890 was launched by AMD called 4890-OC.the main difference being a core speed of 900 instead of 850 and memory speed of 4000 instead of 3900.Think of it as a 4895.It was launched in 2 laptops-Asus(G51x or G55x or something like that) and in one HP laptop. This GPU has half the die size of the comparable nvidia part 9800GT and 9800GTX+(also called GTS 250) and yet it F***k the innards out of nvidia. Nvidia has nowhere to go.Now its saying that it will make X86 CPU’S.I am predicting (just my guess, u  wont find this ANYWHERE on the internet) that in the 3rd quarter of this year  AMD will launch its 6 core processor under the name of  “Phenom II FX”.It will launch at 3GHZ and will have a combo DDR2/DDR3 memory controller capable of a maximum memory speed of 1333 MHZ.


----------



## vrslvrs (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have q6600 cpu, 4gb ram  with palit 9800gt on mercury 500watts psu 
It was working fine for five months.  
But now while playing nfs carbon the game is shaky (like we shake in cold ice wheather)  the images shake  while driving the car at higher speeds 

what could be the problem  I have even updated the video card drivers but no solution


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go to the game setting there is option Motion Blur disable it.


----------



## vrslvrs (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> go to the game setting there is option Motion Blur disable it.


 
No it doesn't help  
But I guess I am getting hikups now 

but wait 
wow I incressed the screen resoulution from 1152*864 to 1280*960 the shakes are reduced 

I guess 9800gt  gives higher framerates in high resolutions


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Yes, a Core 2 DUo E7xxx series or E8xxx series below 3.4GHz is a huge bottleneck, I've seen the results in a review myself.



What if i OC my E6600 to 3.5GHz(Once i get my CPU cooler)...Will it be a bottleneck.?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^On an HD4850 no, 

on an HD4870 ( few games), yes

on a GTX260 ( many games), yes again.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Raj, For E6600 I think 3.2GHz to 3.3GHz should be the safe point.

if you want to go higher, I think you can increase voltage to 0.962.

This is because Core 2 Duo E6850	is also a conroe and it's operational voltage is 0.962 - 1.350 V (0.85 - 1.325 V for E6600)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Dude i saw some member in TE OCed his E6600 to 3.5GHz and want to push further.. He use OCZ Vendetta 2 to achieve this mark and i'll get mine sooner. So hitting 3.5GHz is not an issue at all.. I dont care abt power consumption or any other issues... Until my next proccy upgrade, i have to use this sh1i to play all games...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. if you are going with 3rd party cooler, you certainly can push it further. I was talking about OC's with stock cooler. But you make sure you don't fry your RAM. YOu may have to downclock RAM (to keep it's speed in check) if necessary

and btw, its not ****. check my siggy


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will downclock the RAM frequency and OC it like a hell... lol...atleast you have a gud gfx card...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Get this one along with CPu Cooler

*www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_xtc_cooler


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Will get it once RAM explodes..  Just kidding.... 
Get it for sure and hope it worth for the price point of 1k..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^what r u gonna do with the 7600GS aftr buying a new gfx card?
Testing purposes? V'mod and stuff? Experimentation?


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an outdated mobo of Mercury which does not have any PCI or PCIe slot. Only AGP 8x for video card. I am planning to buy a new mobo + 512 MB decent gfx card which can support D.X. 10 and games like Crysis,GTA IV and other graphic intensive games at medium resolution.

My budget is 7-9K including both mobo and gfx card. Mobo should have PCIe slot.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I have an outdated mobo of Mercury which does not have any PCI or PCIe slot. Only AGP 8x for video card. I am planning to buy a new mobo + 512 MB decent gfx card which can support D.X. 10 and games like Crysis,GTA IV and other graphic intensive games at medium resolution.

My budget is 7-9K including both mobo and gfx card. Mobo should have PCIe slot.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vrslvrs said:


> No it doesn't help
> But I guess I am getting hikups now
> 
> but wait
> ...



check ur refresh rate


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^what r u gonna do with the 7600GS aftr buying a new gfx card?
> Testing purposes? V'mod and stuff? Experimentation?



Will give it to my younger brother who juz want to play some older games(Like Far Cry,NFS Series upto Carbon,GTA series upto SA, and other old games) at med resolution.Once i update my whole rig , i'll give this whole rig to him.So he can play all games.. 



vivek_master146 said:


> I have an outdated mobo of Mercury which does not have any PCI or PCIe slot. Only AGP 8x for video card. I am planning to buy a new mobo + 512 MB decent gfx card which can support D.X. 10 and games like Crysis,GTA IV and other graphic intensive games at medium resolution.
> 
> My budget is 7-9K including both mobo and gfx card. Mobo should have PCIe slot.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



What proccy you have? If its LGA775 socket then only you'll consider this suggestion.. Otherwise first get a new proccy.. 
Then you also need to update ur RAM too.... 
Considering this too, here is the config
ASUS P5K-PL VM - 2.5k
HD4670 - 4.5k
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz - 1.2k
Total - 8.2k...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Will give it to my younger brother who juz want to play some older games(Like Far Cry,NFS Series upto Carbon,GTA series upto SA, and other old games) at med resolution.Once i update my whole rig , i'll give this whole rig to him.So he can play all games..


----------



## hellknight (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey.. i think that i should go for a new graphics card.. my budget is Rs. 10k max.. I'm very confused between Radeon 4850 and GeForce GTS 250.. 

I'll be playing games on my LCD 1440x900 res max.. and i want to use that CUDA and AVIVO Video Encoder as well for video encoding purposes.. please suggest..


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar_pb

Sorry, Forgot to mention the processor. I have Pentium D processor(Two Processor) with frequency of 3.0 ghz. I have 512 Mb DDR2 ram.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ get gigabyte g31 mobo with palit 9600gt. Rs. 2500+5500 = 8000.
Get a 2GB ram stick which is Rs. 1K or so. Total = 9K


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vivek_master146 said:


> @rajkumar_pb
> 
> Sorry, Forgot to mention the processor. I have Pentium D processor(Two Processor) with frequency of 3.0 ghz. I have 512 Mb DDR2 ram.



So what , its a LGA775 socket proccy and no probs, get what i suggested in my previous post...


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys which gpu is better gts 280 or hd 4870 1 gb....?

As I heard that ati cards don't support the nvidia platform games...! Is this is true or just a rumor,

I will play all the latest games so is nvidia card will b better or ati card will also do the same...!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ u mean GTS 250 right??

HD 4870 1GB is better.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ u mean GTS 250 right??
> 
> HD 4870 1GB is better.




Ya dude I know that hd 4870 is better but can I play all the latest games of nvidia platform in it with full resolution....?
And what abt gts 275....?


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Ya dude I know that hd 4870 is better but can I play all the latest games of nvidia platform in it with full resolution....?
> And what abt gts 275....?


    There is no such thing as nVidia platform game, ATI cards do not support nVidia PhysX so you won't get those effects in some games (actually in most games now-a-days), you can play the entire game otherwise.

   Here's the picture;

  GTX 275(20k)>HD4890(20k)>>>>>HD4870-1GB(14.5k)>>GTS 250-1GB(10k)>HD 4850(10k).

   Best card is GTX 275 @ 20k, HD4890 comes next @ 20k also.

And yes, with HD4870 you can play all games upto 1920x1200 all maxed out(except Crysis, for that get GTX 275)


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> GTX 275(20k)>HD4890(20k)>>>>>HD4870-1GB(14.5k)>>GTS 250-1GB(10k)>HD 4850(10k)


changes:-

HD 4890 @ 17.8k check latest prices, and lynx-india too.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> GTX 275(20k)>HD4890(20k)>>>>>HD4870-1GB(14.5k)>>GTS 250-1GB(10k)>HD 4850(10k)


changes:-

HD 4890 @ 17.8k check latest prices, and lynx-india too.


----------



## codename_romeo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone please tell me what kinda gaming performance should i expect from ATI HD 4570 card which comes bundled with Dell studio 15 ?????? ANy benchmarks will definitely be helpful;......


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ tkin GTX 275 is 18k, not 20k. U have just placed the price of OC ed edition. The stock cards of zotac or palit is as low as 18k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Can anyone please tell me what kinda gaming performance should i expect from ATI HD 4570 card which comes bundled with Dell studio 15 ?????? ANy benchmarks will definitely be helpful;......


as worse as the HD4550. Here check the performance:-

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4650_iSilence/

See the HD4550 results, that's an 80 SP, 64-bit card in full glory.

Basically, you'll be able to game upto 1280x800 or so resolution with no AA, maybe 4xAF, and medium settings.


----------



## codename_romeo (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> as worse as the HD4550. Here check the performance:-
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4650_iSilence/
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply
can u tell me just one more thing???? are 4570 n 4550 pretty same in performance????


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Thanks for the reply
> can u tell me just one more thing???? are 4570 n 4550 pretty same in performance????



HD4550 (desktop) = HD4570 ( mobile)

I reckon the clocks are same.

While HD45550 has TDP of 25W, HD4570 has a TDP of 21W, that's it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Does a HD4670 need an PCI-Ex16 power connector????(I hope not...)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^no...it draws power from the PCI-e slot itself, no extra power connectors are needed


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yeah, googled it and found that.Anyway thanx for sharing the info....


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^It has a TDP of 45W I think, yes it does.


----------



## ashishmourya21 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

kindly tell me price of ATI raedon 4850. which manufacture is best ? and any contact detail in nehru place, delhi. thankx


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10k

If u have a FULL HD monitor then get this:-

Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 11.3k


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar_pb

It seems fine. But apart from Gfx card and mobo will i also require more power supply because gfx cards consumes much power ? Currently i have 350 watts PSU, i think so.

I think i will also need a extra fans to avoid overheating. What do u say ?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10k
> 
> If u have a FULL HD monitor then get this:-
> 
> Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 11.3k



isn't HD4870 512MB card for 12.5k a better deal??

anyways, with HD4850, 450W PSU is required. Get coolermaster or tagan or corsair.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> isn't HD4870 512MB card for 12.5k a better deal??


- it's 13.5k in the market till now.

- stock cooler heats up beyond 80C

- require a much better PSU


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Not all HD4870 cards come with stock cooler these days.

For example MSI R4870-T2D512 cards earlier version comes with stock cooler but the latest version comes with custom cooler so hiting is not a issue at all with the HD4870.

*msi.com/index.php?func=prodvgaspec&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=137&cat3_no=&prod_no=1502#menu

*msi.com/uploads/5_pictures/five_pictures1_9dee99ae85e1261177354858a4dcd67d.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I saw the first one when I went to Nehru Place, it's priced at 15k !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vivek_master146 said:


> @rajkumar_pb
> 
> It seems fine. But apart from Gfx card and mobo will i also require more power supply because gfx cards consumes much power ? Currently i have 350 watts PSU, i think so.
> 
> I think i will also need a extra fans to avoid overheating. What do u say ?



The HD4670 doesnt need a powerful PSU's like VX450W or something else....It consumes very less power say 45W TDP.....So it just need a 400W PSU(Even a generic one is enuff). So get yourself a Zebronics 450W SATA II PSU for around 400bucks and plug in the card and play games... 
Also the HD4670 doesn't even need a PCI-X 16 Power Connector so the 450W SATA II is more than enuff for you....
No extra fans are needed as you are not going to overclock(assuming)...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vivek_master146 said:


> @rajkumar_pb
> 
> It seems fine. But apart from Gfx card and mobo will i also require more power supply because gfx cards consumes much power ? Currently i have 350 watts PSU, i think so.
> 
> I think i will also need a extra fans to avoid overheating. What do u say ?



The HD4670 doesnt need a powerful PSU's like VX450W or something else....It consumes very less power say 45W TDP.....So it just need a 400W PSU(Even a generic one is enuff). So get yourself a Zebronics 450W SATA II PSU for around 400bucks and plug in the card and play games... 
Also the HD4670 doesn't even need a PCI-X 16 Power Connector so the 450W SATA II is more than enuff for you....
No extra fans are needed as you are not going to overclock(assuming)...


----------



## ashishmourya21 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am puchasing MSI HD 4850 1gb oc 9.7k (damm vat ). PSU zebronic M600 pro. (good specification ) only for 4.1k.what u say.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^Get Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k^^^^^^^^


----------



## atb (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys... firstly i would like to introduce me as a new member...
ok...i recently got a new system...specs are as follows

motherboard:gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
cpu: core2 duo @2.8 ghz
kingsten 4gb of ram
western digital 320gb sata hdd
XFX 8600 GT card

I am having problems with my 8600gt....
I am having 2 DVI display outputs..and have got a DVI to VGA converter with the card.....and i use the converter to connect it to my vga pin....
when i fit my 8600 gt in my motherboard and boot i get all text and colors garbled up in the start bios screen....also my window display is the same....ie at the lowest color setting ie 4bit and garbled....
i tried to install the drivers from the cd...but in vain.... my device manager always shows a question mark for 8600Gt in my device manager...even after installing the drivers...
when i switch to onboard graphics all works fine....
I checked bios it is set to detect pci graphics if it is plugged in otherwise it will use onboard graphics...
Is this due to the DVI 2 VGA convertor or adapter???
can any one please suggest me some solution to this....its a new system and i have not able to played a single game on it....


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys how is hd 4870 1 gb and gts 250 1 gb....?which one is best...?

I heard a rumor that ati cards don't perform well in nvidia platform games....is this true as I am a hardcore gamer and want to play all latest games  but many games r based  on nvidia platforms .....so I am a bit confused.....?

And what abt gtx 275....!


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Arnab boss :-

Forget that. It's old now. ATi cards perform very well on NVIDIA games and sometimes even surpass them.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

u are comparing HD4870 to GTS250???

Lets say, performance wise:-
1. GTX275(rocks)
2. HD4870
3. GTS 250(way behind both of these)


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks 4 ur reply....'

now gtx 275 is priced @18.6k in kolkata and hd 4870 1 gb @ 14k I guess so...' 
I just need to play games at higher or mid resolutions so which one would b better as 4 price and performance...

I really want to go 4 palit hd 4870 1 gb ddr5 dual sonic @ 14.5k correct me if wrong... How's it 4 long term atleat 2 yrs....!


----------



## Blue Floyd (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys,

I will be getting a new system with the following config:
i7 920
Mobo: Gigabyte UD3R
2GB DDR3 RAM
550 CM PSU
22" LCD with full HD 1920 x 1080 res

I have the following queries:
1) Which is the cheapest GPU I can buy to give me full res. for playing games like NFS/FIFA.

2)How much power is required for this card? is the 550 CM enough alongwith the monitor?

Tx,


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's your budget for the gfx card ?
Can you tell the exact model name of the CM PSU ? Is it from real power or extreme or silent power series ?

*@ Arnab boss*
GTX 275 is 20-25% faster than HD4870. So make your choice. I think the extra money you will spend on GTX 275 worth it.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Blue Floyd said:


> guys,
> 
> I will be getting a new system with the following config:
> i7 920
> ...


Palit 864MB GTX260 (216 sp) is available for 11k-12k now and this is the perfect card for your rig.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> i7 920
> Mobo: Gigabyte UD3R
> 2GB DDR3 RAM
> 550 CM PSU
> 22" LCD with full HD 1920 x 1080 res


2GB? rather u don't but Core i7, get Phenom II or Core 2 Quad, and please, get a better GPU, like GTX295 or GTX275/HD4890 minimum.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^or stick to same config, get atleast 3Gb RAM and GTX260 SP216


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

U can opt 4 palit  gtx 275 @ 18k its new and falls in btwn gtx 260 and gtx 285....' so think abt it....!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

After the price reduction of 4k on GTX260 (now at 11k), is GTX275 really worthy for the 7k extra price tag??


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want a new PSu for my Graphic card GTX 280 ...vid 8 pin connector......plz suggest...i also want a new processor ....The budget for whole thing is 8k


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PSU - Corsair TX650W @ 7k
Procc - ?? in 1k?


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I prefer cooler master.....
Is Corsair gud enough???
n will it run GTX 280.?
Cheapest n gud Processor to run at my mobo.....I hav Pentium D 2.8 now.....


----------



## Blue Floyd (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot guys for your responses !!
However, after streching my budget for the system, I have only about 5-6k remaining for the GPU..... so in this budget which GPU would be the best for my system?


----------



## raj_v1982 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Blue Floyd said:


> Thanks a lot guys for your responses !!
> However, after streching my budget for the system, I have only about 5-6k remaining for the GPU..... so in this budget which GPU would be the best for my system?



palit 9600 gt 512mb


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Blue Floyd - extend your budget to Rs. 6.5K & get palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cn ne1 tell d price of GTX 260 in bangalore????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

11k for Palit GTX260 SP215 edition


----------



## Blue Floyd (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks again guys, I Think I'll go for the 9800GT.

Hope it has no over heating issues X


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 11k for Palit GTX260 SP215 edition


 

in which shop i cn find dis card at dis price????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oopsey. sorry. it's actually 12k. 11k is at lynx-india.com.

Check with Anandit in SP Road.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ORDER from TE for Rs. 11,500(shipping included)


----------



## unkal_sam (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, i recently got a 9500 gt 512 gddr3.....when i play far cry 2 or mirrors edge the game starts smoothly but later on stutters for 5-10 secs n then works smoothly.
This problem persists in both highest and low-medium graphics.I am playing at 1024*768....what can be d problem????

Config: athlon 64 x2 5000+, asus m2n-mx se plus, 2 x 2gb 800mhz ddr2 ram, 400w psu, WD 320gb hard disk


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have you updated your gfx card drivers ? Try disabling cool n quiet.
Also install all the latest ptches for those games.


----------



## ashahzad_pk (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes you can use *E7400* on *DG965RY Mainboard*. Officialy intel site does not recommend the compatibility but i have done with the latest bios update. Windows will full  perform on 2.8Ghz speed. Its just L2 cache which will not work more than 2Mb. So u can surely use *2.8Ghz Core2Duo *on *Intel DG965RY *Mainboard with the latest available BIOS from Intel website.


----------



## unkal_sam (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Have you updated your gfx card drivers ? Try disabling cool n quiet.
> Also install all the latest ptches for those games.


thanks for replyin....yes my drivers were up to date but apparently d problem was with da card so i am getting a replacement or a credit note.....now should i go for the same card or buy the palit 4650 ddr3 with the credit note ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Get HD4650 512MB DDR3, it's 50% or so faster.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



unkal_sam said:


> thanks for replyin....yes my drivers were up to date but apparently d problem was with da card so i am getting a replacement or a credit note.....now should i go for the same card or buy the palit 4650 ddr3 with the credit note ???



Do what com@ddict has suggested.

HD 4650 is better than 9500GT

*magicboxlive.blogspot.com/2008/09/geforce-9500gt-vs-ati-hd-4650-vs-hd.html


----------



## unkal_sam (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Adhip007 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello guys ,

please tell me which will be better Zotac 9800GTX amp! , Palit GTX 260 , Palit RD 4870 Sonic & 4850. I have Cooler master extreme power 500 W PSU, will it be enough.


----------



## Adhip007 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello guys ,

please tell me which will be better Zotac 9800GTX amp! , Palit GTX 260 , Palit RD 4870 Sonic & 4850. I have Cooler master extreme power 500 W PSU, will it be enough.


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit GTX260 SP216!!!!
or
EVGA GTX275


----------



## Adhip007 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Adhip007 said:


> hello guys ,
> 
> please tell me which will be better Zotac 9800GTX amp! , Palit GTX 260 , Palit RD 4870 Sonic & 4850. I have Cooler master extreme power 500 W PSU, will it be enough.




Also tell me the price of PALIT HD 4850 1 GB Sonic in kolkata. Will it last for nearly 2-3 yrs for resloution of 1440 * 900 ??


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just get Zotac GTX 260. It's Rs. 10K now & the best VFM thing as of now.


----------



## Adhip007 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which would be better GTX 260 or Palit HD 4850 ???


----------



## comp@ddict (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

LOL, GTX260 competes with HD 4870. Go for GTX 260 or H4870, whichever u get cheaper.


----------



## Adhip007 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my budget is ~10K, which of them will fit?? I don't think so GTX260 or 4870 will fit into my budget.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Depends strongly on your PSU too. For ZEB 500W, I suggest a GTS 250 or HD4770.


----------



## Adhip007 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have CM Xtreme power 500 W PSU (70+ certified). & the budget is for GFX card only.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you can't slip in GTX260 now, then better wait for another two weeks. It's available for 10.5k now and should be much more cheaper soon.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For CM500W, get any GTS 250 1GB card within 10k


----------



## Adhip007 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok , though I will wait for any price drop. I will upgrade the PSU too, what do you think 5K will be enough for any Good PSU??


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Corsair VX550W for 5.5k-6k should be ideal PSU for GTX260


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

VX450@ 4.4k is enuf....remember it is actually a 569W PSU


----------



## Adhip007 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx guys.. though I might buy Vx550 watt PSU. How good is Tagan??


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tagan TG500-U37 is a best bang for buck @3.4k...but it wont stand up to VX450.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Adhip007* - as you have a budget of 5K for the PSU & 10K for the gfx card then the best deal is :

*Corsair VX450W+ Zotac GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 which will cost you Rs. 4400+10500 = 14900*


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^+1000.

It would be the best combination. If possible stretch your budget a bit and get VX550W and you will have better overclocking room.


----------



## Adhip007 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks a lot guys... as of I have no hurry so will try to stretch the budget.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Corsair VX450W+


but VX450W has only 1x6pin connector.

GTX260 needs 2x6pin


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there are 6pin to molex connectors coming along with the GTX260 package.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

& VX450 has enough juice to feed the GTX260 

BTW, OP is telling that he can increase his budget for the PSU



Adhip007 said:


> thanks a lot guys... as of I have no hurry so will try to stretch the budget.



BTW, OP said that he can increase his budget so I think Tagan BZ600 @ Rs. 6K would be better coz as it's modular it will create less clutter inside the cabby.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for VX550W Corsair or Tagan's BZ600, both are at 6k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I don't think there is a need for that. Otherwise try to get an Antec EarthWatts 650SLi @4.8k from Lynx. Its reviews are pretty impressive.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmm, yeah tht's nice. Checked it rite now. But 4.5k? sure?

BTW - I came to know that a VX450W can actually handle a GTX280 and C2D, or a C2Q/P2 + GTX260/HD4870/GTX275/HD4890(non-OC). AMAZING ain't it?


----------



## niraj trehan (May 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Current Price of GTX 280 from XFX??


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My budget is 5-6K and want the best graphic card out of it, But since Im using DG965WH motherboard, it has PCIx 16 1.0 , so my choices are limited. Im right now considering 8600 GT DDR3 256 MB.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^u can get Palit HD4670 for 4.4k or 9600GT for around 5.3k


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks mayank for that info, so which one I should go for , provided i have zebronics 400W SMPS ( it has printed economy series ( 20pin + 4 pin ))

Right now , im inclined towards 9600GT but seeing its TDP of around 95W, i doubt my smps would be able to handle.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Spyder. A 450W PSU (if you are using economy PSU) is a must for 9600GT. BTW, I am trying to one Odyssey 450W PSU and a 1yr old Sapphire HD2600XT (total 2.5k). Let me know if you are a bangalorean.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm from delhi.

what about HD4670, will it be able to run on my current SMPS ?


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4670 needs atleast a 400W. by 400W I mean a high efficiency PSU.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so in short, i HAVE to upgrade my SMPS in all cases ? whether i go for HD 4670 or 9600GT or 9500GT


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no, HD4670 will use 50W MAX. 

Tell me d rest of ur specs.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> no, HD4670 will use 50W MAX.
> 
> Tell me d rest of ur specs.



E6600 2.4 Ghz
2*1 GB ram 
2*300 GB harddisk
1 DVD writer.

SMPS is 400W, zebronics economy series 20+4 pin


----------



## niraj trehan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Current Price of GTX 280 from XFX?? 

n plZZZ

Tell me Temperature Manging tool for inside of PC....plzzzzzzzzzzzz help req ASAP


----------



## janitha (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> Tell me Temperature Manging tool for inside of PC....plzzzzzzzzzzzz help req ASAP



Speedfan
*www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## niraj trehan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Current Price of GTX 280 from XFX?? 

n plZZZ

Tell me Temperature Manging tool for inside of PC....plzzzzzzzzzzzz help req ASAP


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I use HWiNFO32. Which is less complicated & safe to use than speedfan.
*www.hwinfo.com/


----------



## priyadarshi (May 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> but VX450W has only 1x6pin connector.
> 
> GTX260 needs 2x6pin



friends plz help me selecting right 22" LCD and GPU compatible with my configuration. details i've already posted in this thread. kindly reply as its an urgent for me. thanx.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110940&highlight=priyadarshi


----------



## Arnab boss (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys tell me which one should b better gpu gtx 275 or hd 4890...,both r good as per reviews but I want the best.... '

Is palit cards r better than xfx...?


----------



## huntu123 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys tell me which one should b better gpu gtx 275 or hd 4890...,both r good as per reviews but I want the best.... '
> 
> Is palit cards r better than xfx...?


 
frm my experience i wud say XFX is better dan palit but dey cost too much compared to palit..........but also XFX hs  very gud warranty support........palit only gives 2 yrs of warranty........d RMA cases for palit are much more dan ne othr brands.....


----------



## deadkiss 009 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys tell me which one should b better gpu gtx 275 or hd 4890...,both r good as per reviews but I want the best.... '
> 
> Is palit cards r better than xfx...?




Are baba, GTX 275 is way better than HD 4890 and if u have seen enough reviews then u must have understood that GTX 275 runs well in CRYSIS types of high requiring games than the latter and these types of games r the future platforms. Even there are lot more games runs on the platform based on NVIDIA than the ATI. And there is also the field of PHYSX associated with GTX 275 which enhances the gaming experience. Whereas ATI's DX 10.1 is not very desirable as it doesn't help boosting the FPS by much apart from very few  games, which are based on DX 10.1 (like HAWX).

This is why I bought my GTX 275(Zotac) instead of 4890.

And for PALIT Vs. XFX, I must say PALIT is no match for XFX. Palit is a very gd brand, but it can't simply outperform XFX with it's large reputation and PALIT doesn't even provide a much needed warranty of 3yrs. or more with a decent bundle. This is why there offerings are cheaper. One more thing, custom cooling doesn't always mean that it will cool the gpu efficiently and PALIT's cooling doesn't work well in a case which doesn't have much air flow. U must have seen that the cooling fans actually flow out the hot air from gpu inside the case which is pretty undesirable for cases with low air flow. Whereas the referrence cooler flows out the air outside the case, which is good for keeeping ur system cool.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> Current Price of GTX 280 from XFX??
> 
> n plZZZ
> 
> Tell me Temperature Manging tool for inside of PC....plzzzzzzzzzzzz help req ASAP




I know u have GTX 280, so why do u bother to know the current price ??
(Is it for SLI )

The GTX 280 is currently overwhelmed by it's cheaper sibling GTX 275 which is around 18k for non PALIT brands. (PALIT is different ).


----------



## niraj trehan (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well u r right i am having GTX 280 but i want to kno the recession in prices
I am going to buy a medium end gaming machine .....thats y i thot that if i buy the 2nd GTX 280 i can use the latter in Sli also....

N Now regarding temp...

Actually my GPU temp is around 55* C while gaming medium games like DREAM MATCH TENNIS .....When i switch my pc on even in d morning the temp shown is 45*C ...

I got my 8800GTX XXX popped due to heat n dont want that to happen again....

Bcz of ths i bot a new Cabinet Cooler master CM690 vid 7 fans....

Dont kno where the problem lies!!!!!

My laptop Shows the temp of 52*C at xtremes....n normally around 48*C while surfing.....


What is the Real Solution??

I dont want to Open up my CAbinet for atleast INstallaion of fans bcz all connectors of my psu r used up....

PLZ HELP ME OUT B4 ITS too LATE.......


----------



## Arnab boss (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

With a cm 690...' how can ur temp b like this....' but as r using gtx 280 this might b the culpit... 

There r some rigs with temp @ 72 c  high in load and 60 c in normal...'

So I think ur temp is ok but lets c what  others say...if u r concern then add a cold cathode light kit @ 350...?


----------



## deadkiss 009 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Niraj  As I said earlier, go for GTX 275 for 18k and it's better than GTX 280.


----------



## 200mph (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4890 @ 15600 makes it a even sweeter choice


----------



## Silicon Chip (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can reach 860/1050 on 4870 itself.


----------



## 200mph (May 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but the 275 @ 16800 16900 types is more expensive.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deadkiss 009 said:


> @ Niraj As I said earlier, go for GTX 275 for 18k and it's better than GTX 280.


Well as far as Comparing the two cards....
GTX 280 outperforms GTX 275....GTX 275 no doubt gives Fckall gaming xperience but still there is no game in the GenY to show us difference.....

I have XFX 280 GTX 1024MB DDR3 XXX GX-280N-ZDD9.....
n even GTX 295 luks bitterly at it apart from memory interface which is 2 gig

BUT yes GTX 275 outperforms the Standard GTX 280 .....

Moreover XFX gives Better Warranty time of 3 Years n ZOtak doesnt....

If U get into the Shopkeepers Like AMARBIR lynx ......He is a damn gud fan of PALIT n ZOTAK....But ds two r only priced low n Performance Wise XFX goes far ahead....
Wait for a year n feel the difference...

I have xperienced the Service from Rashi regarding my cards n dats y a DIE hard fan of it.........
If u ever have any problem regarding building a rig contact them n they will guide you....Tho at DIGIT we r enough Mature yet Dealers kno better if u kno them in an even better way....

Palit n ZOtak r getting themselves established here in india n thats y giving away easy to go MONEY schemes....
Arre Yaar,
Who likes to sell its product at 18k when odr company is selling it at whopping 28k or 34k???
NO ONE....

the r giving NO bundles of games vid cards of worth 18k too.....(i may b wrong here)

STiLL Both of them rock but 
Drooling over the card vid Money in mind doesnt give a gud luk to a HARD CORE GAMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But final words 

YES GTX 275 is a g8 gaming card vid Performance n Money value in g8 balance!


----------



## Kalyan (May 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning for a GTX 260 sp216. Pls suggest which company would be better? Palit / Zotac / XFX? and would a corsair vx450 suffice?


----------



## huntu123 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2day i went to SP road (bangalore) n bought XFX GTX 260 for 12500..........

no no no.....dnt gv me dat look..........dnt tell me zotzc is around for 10K....as it ws whopping 14k 2day here......either dey r ignorant n crazy or i heard smthn else lol.........palit ws for 11.5+vat but i dnt like palit personally.......dats wy went wid XFX......

in accesotries couple of thngs r less like only 1 6pin to molex n no DVI to HDMI adaptor....strange.........but i must say d card is huge......had to adjust many cables to insert it properly.......ran d card n everythn ws k.............ws abt to play crysis but suddenly current gone lola......wl test d card n tell u guys.........


by d way can i avail d lifetime warranty by xfx as in US lol


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Kalyan said:


> I am planning for a GTX 260 sp216. Pls suggest which company would be better? Palit / Zotac / XFX? and would a corsair vx450 suffice?



Get palit or zotac which one is cheaper & a VX450W is more than enough .


----------



## huntu123 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i hv a problem.........2day i bought xfx GTX 260......while playn games it makes sm strange creaking sounds...its not d FAN SOUND......fan is very silent ......only during playn games it makes dat sound or else in 2d mode its fine.........is it normal as i cn play all games very smoothly..........or shud i RMA IT plz reply..........


----------



## brajeshdamani (May 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum, I have recently bought a TAG 9500gt 1gb ddr2 graphics card. (i am not sure if its ddr2 or ddr3 but i am guessing it is ddr2 cos i am not aware of the model with 1gb of ddr3 atleast). However i am facing a serious problem with it. When i plug the card in the motherboard, it works fine. However, when i install the driver, the computer becomes extremely sluggish and one by one each application freezes. on reviewing the task manager, the system application shows the bulk of cpu usage. However, the pc becomes more or less useless as nothing will work after about 5 mins. The pc will not shut down either. I had formatted my hard disk before installing this card and reinstalled windows twice after this (because i thought maybe its a problem with my windows). I tried updating the card driver but that didnt work. 

My comp is a Pentium core 2 duo 1.8, 4gb 667mhz ddr2 ram, intel dg965ry motherboard. I have a viewsonic motherboard and i have to use the serial to dvi converter to connect it to the card.

Please help me since i cannot understand if there is a problem with the card or the driver or my motherboard.

Regards,
Brajesh


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



huntu123 said:


> guys i hv a problem.........2day i bought xfx GTX 260......while playn games it makes sm strange creaking sounds...its not d FAN SOUND......fan is very silent ......only during playn games it makes dat sound or else in 2d mode its fine.........is it normal as i cn play all games very smoothly..........or shud i RMA IT plz reply..........



That's strange. Are you sure it's coming from the gfx card. Not from the cpu fan or speakers.

Coz CPU fan & gfx cards fans rotates at greater speed when they are in full load. If you sure that the noise is coming out from gfx card then the fan may be fitted loosely. So when the fan rotates at full speed - you hear the strange noise. Just monitor the temp of this card. If you can bear the noise then welcome but I think you should RMA the card for a better future.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



brajeshdamani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have recently bought a TAG 9500gt 1gb ddr2 graphics card. (i am not sure if its ddr2 or ddr3 but i am guessing it is ddr2 cos i am not aware of the model with 1gb of ddr3 atleast). However i am facing a serious problem with it. When i plug the card in the motherboard, it works fine. However, when i install the driver, the computer becomes extremely sluggish and one by one each application freezes. on reviewing the task manager, the system application shows the bulk of cpu usage. However, the pc becomes more or less useless as nothing will work after about 5 mins. The pc will not shut down either. I had formatted my hard disk before installing this card and reinstalled windows twice after this (because i thought maybe its a problem with my windows). I tried updating the card driver but that didnt work.
> 
> ...



Download & run gpu-z to know the mem type of ur gfx card.
This a classic prob with nvidia ( old ) drivers.
Just download all the latest drivers for mobo chipset, audio & of course for the gfx card. Uninstall all the old drivers, clean the reg & junk files with ccleaner & install those new drivers. BTW, install mobo chipset driver 1st & then install gfx card driver.

If that does not work Re-install a fresh copy of windows, update it & then install all the downloaded  latest drivers. There is nothing to worry about


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/6489/3d06.th.jpg

what do you guys think about the score. Is it decent enough?


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The scores are not so bad but I think you should 3DMark vantage to thest the GPu. 3DMark06 is now a more cpu benchmark tool than a gpu coz it can not just show the difference between mordern gpus correctly as I've seen a 8800GT reaches upto 13K on 3Dmark06 but a HD4770 is more better than that so it's score should be more than what you have gotten


----------



## sharathchandra_92 (May 21, 2009)

*Graphic Card below 5k for Compaq SR1732IL*

Hi,

I am from Hyderabad. I have a Compaq SR1732IL. I bought 2*1 GB RAM for it. I now want to add a Graphic Card. 

Please suggest the best option that is available for my computer and budget.


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^what is your budget?

@@topgear, thanks for the advice, will try 3dmark vantage today.


----------



## nikobellic (May 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey folks.

I'm on the look for a new video card after my 8600 gt burnt out.

Suggest me the best buy.

My budget is 7k. 

My specs currently are :
2 GB DDR2 
core 2 2.33 on Intel DG33BU 
400W i-ball power supply. (Willing to upgrade it if needed)

Please suggest a good card to buy in the range of 7k. I'm currently looking at the 9600gt.


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for 7k, get HD4770. terrific card (costs around 7.2k in bangalore).

and you do need a better PSU. I would suggest Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W for 2.8k or Corsair VX450W for 4.2k


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it is better to get a Corsair CX400 for 3.2k than getting a EP 500W


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, I have a 9800GTX+ SC and play games at 1024x768(gonna buy 2033sw soon), now I have some lag(minute) with ssao on in Burnout Paradise, is this normal? Does SSAO have such an impact on performance @ even 1024x768, or this is just a bug or bad implementation??


----------



## sharathchandra_92 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

I am from Hyderabad. I have a Compaq SR1732IL. I bought 2*1 GB RAM for it. I now want to add a Graphic Card.

Please suggest the best option that is available for my computer and budget of 5k.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^get the ati radeon hd4670


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hey, I have a 9800GTX+ SC and play games at 1024x768(gonna buy 2033sw soon), now I have some lag(minute) with ssao on in Burnout Paradise, is this normal? Does SSAO have such an impact on performance @ even 1024x768, or this is just a bug or bad implementation??



Burnout Paradise City has more bugs than features. Install the latest patch of this game.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yeah buddy. It's the thumb rule for every games :

Always install the latest update patch for your games & always use updated drivers ( for gfx, sound, chipset etc. )


----------



## nikobellic (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> for 7k, get HD4770. terrific card (costs around 7.2k in bangalore).
> 
> and you do need a better PSU. I would suggest Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W for 2.8k or Corsair VX450W for 4.2k



Thanks for your suggestion.

However, I saw a palit 512 mb GTS 250 for 9k. That a good bet right for a further 2k


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there isn't much difference between HD4770 and GTS250.

And for both the cards you need to have a stable and good branded PSU like Corsair VX450W. I think you can get HD4770+zebronics gold 600W for the price of GTS 250. But budget is not an issue for you, then 

1) Palit GTX260 SP216 is avialable for 10.5k-11k
2) Corsair VX450W is available for 4.2k

else go for

1) Sapphire/MSI HD4770 : 7.2k  or Palit GTS 250 for 9k-9.5k
2) Cooler Master ExtremePower 460W for 2.5k or Corsair VX450W for 4.2k


----------



## tushargupta (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi

My config is Athlon X2 4400+ 2.3 Ghz, 2*1 GB RAM 800Mhz Dual channel, Asus M2A-VM mobo, XFX 8600GT, 320GB sata HDD, 22" monitor, intex 450watt powersupply.
I play lot of new games. I wish to upgrade my system (graphics card). Launch of HD4770 is very tempting. will that be of much benefit in terms of gaming performance boost if i just upgrade my gfx card? Pls guide...
thanx in advance


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's lot lot lot better than 8600GT. You can play every single game available in the market at mid-high settings with that card (at 1440x900 resolution or lower)


----------



## Arnab boss (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys...,i am thinking of setting gtx 275 in crossfire  in phenom 955 rig is there any prob with it or may b an core i7 rig  in with same card in sli...'

Do setting 2 gtx 275 in phenom 955 rig is a prob...' or suggest a good card in sli or crossfire mainly it will b used 4 high end gaming and hd movies atleast I won't upgrade in 2 yrs... So future proof also...'


----------



## rohitk225 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guy ma first post 
Can u plz suggst me a good performance graphics card within 7000 to 8000 max (excluding SMPS) to play games like CRYSIS Warhead or GTA 4.............

thanks........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Hi guys...,i am thinking of setting gtx 275 in crossfire  in phenom 955 rig is there any prob with it or may b an core i7 rig  in with same card in sli...'
> 
> Do setting 2 gtx 275 in phenom 955 rig is a prob...' or suggest a good card in sli or crossfire mainly it will b used 4 high end gaming and hd movies atleast I won't upgrade in 2 yrs... So future proof also...'



crossfire is only for AMD/ATI cards. for Nvidia cards, it is called SLI and you need to find motherboard that supports SLI.

look for nvidia chipset based motherboards for AMD processors.

btw, what is your budget?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohitk225 said:


> hi guy ma first post
> Can u plz suggst me a good performance graphics card within 7000 to 8000 max (excluding SMPS) to play games like CRYSIS Warhead or GTA 4.............
> 
> thanks........!!!!!!!!!



HD4670 @4.4k 
and for PSU get Corsair CX400 @3.2k


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But I think a HD4770 is far more better choice than HD4670 in 8K range 
Sapphire or MSI HD 4770 is selling for Rs. 6.9-7.2K only.


----------



## rohitk225 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

graphics card within 7000 to 8000 max (excluding SMPS) i dont want SMPS ive already got 600watt..juz tell me graphics card...


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rohitk225, Sapphire/MSI HD4770!!


----------



## philipmb (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggest a graphics card for the following system configuration:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.79 Mhz
MotherBoard: MSI MSRS482M2-IL with PCI - E v1.0a
Ram: 512Mb x 2 DDR (200Mhz)
Is ATI HD 4670 suitable? I have a 17" CRT monitor from LG. I am a casual gamer and I intend to run the games at medium setting. I am hoping run games like Bioshock, Fallout, Crysis. 
Though I don't understand what "bottleneck" means, will my configuration behave like one with this card?


----------



## comp@ddict (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Don't buy a card. Buy a new PC. Say 30k budget. Even that budget will get you a very good PC, 100x better than the current one.


----------



## tushargupta (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Athlon X2 4400+ 2.3 Ghz, 2*1 GB RAM 800Mhz Dual channel, Asus M2A-VM mobo, XFX 8600GT, 320GB sata HDD, 22" monitor, intex 450watt powersupply.

Will my config support hd4770 ? how much performance gain i will get if i upgrade with everything else same ? will it be worth?


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

True. I had the same processor and the bottleneck was clearly visible when I added HD4770. It's better to upgrade the CPU and get new GPU.


----------



## tushargupta (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which cpu do u suggest desiibond


----------



## amogh (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*hey i have an xfx 8600 gt 512 mb ddr2 
when its idle it runs at temp of 68 degree when under stress its temperature rises upto 86 degree is this temperature normal the graphic card is not overclocked 
how can i lower the temperature 
*


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Tushar, what's your budget?


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



philipmb said:


> Please suggest a graphics card for the following system configuration:
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.79 Mhz
> MotherBoard: MSI MSRS482M2-IL with PCI - E v1.0a
> Ram: 512Mb x 2 DDR (200Mhz)
> ...



Just get a another GB of ram.it should be Rs. 1.8K.
OC your proc to 2.2 Ghz & buy the HD4670. You should be good to go.

But if budget permits then switching to new rig isd recommended as comp@ddict already told you.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> Athlon X2 4400+ 2.3 Ghz, 2*1 GB RAM 800Mhz Dual channel, Asus M2A-VM mobo, XFX 8600GT, 320GB sata HDD, 22" monitor, intex 450watt powersupply.
> 
> Will my config support hd4770 ? how much performance gain i will get if i upgrade with everything else same ? will it be worth?



your config is jusrt right. You will get more performance than a 9800GT
in gaming & other gfx related apps. BTW, It's recommended to change your PSU & get atleast a zebronics 500 pure platinum Rs. 1.5K or so or CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus 460W Rs. 2.5K


----------



## r4gs (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm taking an ati hd 4870. Its a pcie2.0 card and i'm not really sure which intel motherboard chipsets support it. Any suggestions?


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@r4gs, wait for Gainward HD4850. It costs the same as the other cards but performance is lot lot better. Wait for it and get it. as for motherboard, any mobo with PCI-E slot should do.


----------



## philipmb (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Just get a another GB of ram.it should be Rs. 1.8K.
> OC your proc to 2.2 Ghz & buy the HD4670. You should be good to go.
> 
> But if budget permits then switching to new rig isd recommended as comp@ddict already told you.



Buying a new rig is out of the question. I bought a machine with a free PCI E slot so that I could add a graphics card in the future. I will get the RAM. Are there any issue with using a 1GB in parellel to the 512s? Can you recommend any other graphics which can be used without having to overclock my AMD...at least to run most of the current games.? i usually play at 1024 * 768 at medium setting...so I am willing to sacrifice some of the eye candy.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for that resolution, I think HD4670 or 9600GT should be fine.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amogh said:


> *hey i have an xfx 8600 gt 512 mb ddr2
> when its idle it runs at temp of 68 degree when under stress its temperature rises upto 86 degree is this temperature normal the graphic card is not overclocked
> how can i lower the temperature
> *



Yes, dont worry.


----------



## r4gs (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Desiibond
I'm getting the 4870 for 10k. Only 2k more than the 4850 and at least a 10% performance difference. Why i want a pcie 2 mobo is because the gcard supports it and has twice the bandwidth of pcie1.

Just found the solution. It seems intel x38 series chipsets support pcie2.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude. every new mobo that is coming out into market supports PCIe 2.0. Don't waste money on X38 boards. They are extremely costly.

For Intel processor, here are few boards that will meet your needs

P45 chipset, PCIe 2.0, around 6k *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2844

P45 Chipset, PCIe 2.0, crossfire, around 8.5k *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2842

ASUS P5Q
ASUS P5Q Pro

There are tons of boards available with PCIe 2.0 slot.


----------



## tushargupta (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> @Tushar, what's your budget?




budget around 7-8k


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4770. No second thought


----------



## tushargupta (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what abt CPU ? will Athlon X2 4400+ be fine?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> what abt CPU ? will Athlon X2 4400+ be fine?




Not Good !!

 go for AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE , which desibond has the same one ,, Its DAMN cheap 3.3K inc tax


----------



## rohitk225 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> @rohitk225, Sapphire/MSI HD4770!!



hey thanks for da advise I just wanted to know one more thing how is 9800gt 1gb or da normal one is it better than HD4770???????????????


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4770 is faster than 9800GT


----------



## tushargupta (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Not Good !!
> 
> go for AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE , which desibond has the same one ,, Its DAMN cheap 3.3K inc tax



how much i can overclock my cpu stably on stock cooling? 
i overclocked to 2.7 GHz with ram overclocking also. system sometimes crashed after that...


----------



## rohitk225 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD4770 is faster than 9800GT


One last thing MSI or Sapphire ?????


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ Rs. 7,200


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for ATI sapphire is best and powercolour


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



philipmb said:


> Buying a new rig is out of the question. I bought a machine with a free PCI E slot so that I could add a graphics card in the future. I will get the RAM. Are there any issue with using a 1GB in parellel to the 512s? Can you recommend any other graphics which can be used without having to overclock my AMD...at least to run most of the current games.? i usually play at 1024 * 768 at medium setting...so I am willing to sacrifice some of the eye candy.



Yor cpu will bottleneck your graphics card performance. So I told you to OC it. No there should not be any issue using 1GB in parallel of 512s. B*ut it would be better if you can sell those 512s & get 2x 1GB ram.* If you can't just buy the 1GB ram but it should have same speed as the other two 512s & same brand.

For gfx card - if you don't want to OC your proc just get the palit HD4670 ( Rs. 4.5K ) your cpu will bottleneck the performance of Palit 9600GT ( Rs. 5.2K  ). If you can oc your cpu to 2.2Ghz then get 9600GT. Also while buying a graphics card make sure it has GDDR3/DDR3 mem.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> Desiibond
> I'm getting the 4870 for 10k. Only 2k more than the 4850 and at least a 10% performance difference. Why i want a pcie 2 mobo is because the gcard supports it and has twice the bandwidth of pcie1.
> 
> Just found the solution. It seems intel x38 series chipsets support pcie2.



Which brand of HD4870 is that. It's very cheap. CAn you mention the brand.

I have a little suggestion - why not get a Zotac GTX 260 for the same price. It's better than HD4870.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Well, an HD4870 1GB is a very good card, and it matches the GTX260 in almost all games, beats in some, and by a huge margin. Plus, DX 10.1 and better image quality, I think a 10k HD4870 is a very very good deal.


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Which brand of HD4870 is that. It's very cheap. CAn you mention the brand.
> 
> I have a little suggestion - why not get a Zotac GTX 260 for the same price. It's better than HD4870.


 

Which 4870 is this for 10K. Is it the 512MB one..?


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. the most basic of all. 512MB GDDR5.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But still, now the cheapest GTX260 is 11.3k Palit Sonic, as GTX260 Zotac price has risen from 10.3k to 12.3k(dunno WHY) on lynx-india!

And for gaming at 1680x1050/1600x900, 512MB/1GB doesn't make THAT much of a difference.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ Well, an HD4870 1GB is a very good card, and it matches the GTX260 in almost all games, beats in some, and by a huge margin. Plus, DX 10.1 and better image quality, I think a 10k HD4870 is a very very good deal.



Fall out 3 & Dead Space GTX 260 wins
Crysis warhead GTX 260 wins
Far Cry 2 DX9 Test GTX 260 wins

Far Cry 2 DX10 HD 4870 1GB wins
Call of duty World at war HD 4870 1GB wins
Brothers in arms hell's highway HD4870 wins

Read this review :
*www.guru3d.com/article/top-10-games-with-radeon-4870-1-gb--geforce-gtx-260-core-216-test/1

So according to that benchmarks a GTX260 896MB can beat a HD4870 1GB DDR5. So I don't think a 512MB can beat GTX260.

BTW, why is not the user *r4gs* is not posting about the brand name of that 10K HD4870.

@ *desiibond* - the lowest price I got on HD4870 512MB is 12K.
can you tell me which brand is selling it around 10K.

@ *asigh* - *r4gs* told that a hd4870 is 10k. So it would be better if you ask him.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I dunno, uptill 1680x1050 resolution, a 512MB really handles everything, and for 10k, if the OP ain't bluffing, it's a good deal.


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ I agree. For 10k, one can get the GTS250 1GB. I'm sure that the 4870 512MB can beat the pants off that dumbo-jumbo(read the GTS250 1GB).


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ and the GTS 250 512MB and GTS 250 1GB barely have a difference in performance.


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ Ya man, @ that price range, NVIDIA sucks!


----------



## r4gs (May 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i don't have easy access to a comp so you really won't get replies quickly. Sorry.
the HD4870 is by sapphire. it is available at lamington road, mumbai. the quotations i got varied from 10k all the way upto 18k.
I'm getting an e7400, g43 mobo, 4gb ram, 600w psu, 500gb hdd, dvdrw, hd4870 for around 25-26k.
For more detailed reviews check out hardwarecanucks.com. By their tests, the HD4870 512mb gave some 57+fps in cod:world at war and around 25 fps in crysis warhead at max settings (1920x1200 2xaa), which is quite excellent at the price. Especially as this is a mid range card.
he HD4870 has 512mb but bear in mind that it is running gddr5 memory at 3.6ghz and a totally different architecture from nvidia's cards. hat is why it is giving such performance at such a low price.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^^^ Ya man, @ that price range, NVIDIA sucks!


But, at 11K you can get the GTX 260 and it beats HD4870 eyes closed in all most all games. So GTX250 is not worth the money, but GTX260 is.


----------



## r4gs (May 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At 11k, the gtx 260 is more expensive and more power hungry than the 4870. The performance difference between the 2 is actually quite negligible with each performing better in some areas. I don't think the 260 can be recommended outright over the 4870. Its more a question of personal choice. As far as i've seen, the performance difference is only a few fps. One issue to note with the ati cards is that they seem to have some driver issues right now and only beta drivers are giving consistent performance. I chose the 4870 over the 260 because it was cheaper and had directx10.1 support. Value for money wise, it seems to be the best deal. Especially if you're buying the card for long term use. Already games like H.A.W.X. are out with dx10.1 support.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> At 11k, the gtx 260 is more expensive and more power hungry than the 4870. The performance difference between the 2 is actually quite negligible with each performing better in some areas. I don't think the 260 can be recommended outright over the 4870. Its more a question of personal choice. As far as i've seen, the performance difference is only a few fps. One issue to note with the ati cards is that they seem to have some driver issues right now and only beta drivers are giving consistent performance. I chose the 4870 over the 260 because it was cheaper and had directx10.1 support. Value for money wise, it seems to be the best deal. Especially if you're buying the card for long term use. Already games like H.A.W.X. are out with dx10.1 support.


DX 10.1 is useless, DX 11 will be the next stable platform, then DX 10.1 will be obsolete, only thing DX 10.1 gives over DX 10 is performance increase as DX 10.1 codepath is more optimized that DX 10.

GTX 260 has its own unique feature as well, PhysX(CUDA) and in terms of longevity it's more usefull than DX 10.1, its actually used on many games, even Xbox360/PS3 games, its used on more games than DX 10.1, and the way nVidia is marketing this tech means it will go a long way.

And GTX 260 outright beats HD4870 in all most every game, search for reviews and its all over the web, even the HD4870 1GB is not good enough to close the gap.

Heres a comparison between HD4870 and GTX260
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gtx260/

Heres one that puts a HD4870 1GB vs GTX260
*techgage.com/article/ati_hd_4870_1gb_vs_nvidia_gtx_260216_896mb/1

In both GTX260 is the clear winner. And GTX260(palit) 11k, whereas as HD4870 is 12.5k(in kolkata).


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> But, at 11K you can get the GTX 260 and it beats HD4870 eyes closed in all most all games. So GTX250 is not worth the money, but GTX260 is.



Agreed. It was even more when the Zotac one was priced @ 10.5k!


----------



## r4gs (May 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

tkin
Exactly my point. 10.1 is better than 10 and for long term use, will geve better performance than the 260. Ati has its own implementaion of a physics engine(havok i think).
Also, till direct x11 is out, 10.1 is the latest and is better than 10.

I would also like to point out that both tests were conducted using *catalyst 8.11* drivers, whereas i've mentioned that the cards give consistent performance with the beta drivers.(i think catalyst 9.5 is out. Have to check)
Once ati can get the drivers cleaned up, the ati will perform at par, if not better than, the 260.
check the following links, they include the 250, 260, 4850 and 4870, this time with nvidia beta drivers and *catalyst 9.4*
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...50-roundup-asus-gigabyte-sparkle-evga-17.html

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...50-roundup-asus-gigabyte-sparkle-evga-14.html

in one case, the 4870 underperforms, and in the other case, it beats the 260.
either way, the difference is 4-5 fps.
*What i am basically trying to say is that the 4870 is a formidable card, but is only hampered by poor drivers.* the 260 is currently giving its best performance, but the 4870 has a very good chance of improving its already stellar performance.
Also note that the 4850 is giving 97% of the performance of the 260 and 4870 at almost rs3k less. his despite the fact that it is an underclocked version of the 4870.
It speaks for itself about the quality of the card and the problems with the drivers.

i'll have to stick with the 4870 on this. I do recall that the 4890 could be overclocked to a core speed of 1ghz and the memory to 5ghz and was only limited by the software. this with the stock cooler, the 4870 must be similarly capable.

the nvidia gtx260 is very good and an excellent option, but like i said, its a matter of personal choice. the performance of the cards is too close to call.

I hope this message was informative and will clear up all the confusion regarding both cards.


----------



## huntu123 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> tkin
> Exactly my point. 10.1 is better than 10 and for long term use, will geve better performance than the 260. Ati has its own implementaion of a physics engine(havok i think).
> Also, till direct x11 is out, 10.1 is the latest and is better than 10.
> 
> ...


 
hw cn u say dat GTX 260 perfomance is saturated nw n der wl b no further improvement afaik its a fact nvidia drivers r bettr dan ati n everytime nvidia introduces new drivers its shows improvement.......on d other hand ati drivers mostly try to clear previous bugs in drivers n concentrating much more on dual gpu solutions......HD 4870 is a very gud card no doubt......but GTX 260is much better overall.....n who said gtx 260 is more power hungry.....afaik at idle it consumes much less power dan HD 4870 n it is very imp.....as ur desktop is likely to sit idle more dan load........*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/evga-geforce-gtx260-216-55nm_5.html#sect0


----------



## r4gs (May 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I never said the 260 has maxed out. I just said its giving its best. The 4870 is still not able to do its best due to the poor drivers.

I specifically pointed out the 4850 for this reason. The 4870 and 4850 should show a decent performance margin, there isn't much, which many reviewers attribute to poor drivers, which in turn clearly indicates that the 4870 can still perform better.
The 260 is able to reach its potential with each firmware upgrade, and is still performing at par, with, in effect, a bottlenecked 4870.

Power consumption wise, guess i was wrong. Must have mixed it up with another card.


----------



## archnemesis666 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have bought a palit nvidia geforce GTX 285 graphics card. Will this card fit in an ATX mid tower sized cabinet/case (Coolermaster 690)?? or i have to buy a full tower cabinet/case?? plzz help!!


----------



## archnemesis666 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have bought a palit nvidia geforce GTX 285 graphics card. Will this card fit in an ATX mid tower sized cabinet/case (Coolermaster 690)?? or i have to buy a full tower cabinet/case?? plzz help!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^don't post like spamming in all threads...post in one thread and wait for the reply. I hav already answered ur question in the another thread.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me about availability of Service center for Palit Graphics cards in  Chennai


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



g_suresh_mps said:


> Can anyone tell me about availability of Service center for Palit Graphics cards in  Chennai




chennai only has the good service center for palit


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ 

Can any one give the address of Palit Chennai Service center


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



g_suresh_mps said:


> ^^^
> 
> Can any one give the address of Palit Chennai Service center



i dono the exact location of the servoice center but the tirupati enterprises sell the PALIT products , contact them for further details


----------



## r4gs (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just purchased the palit gtx260 sonic edition today. Much cheaper than i expected, only 11.4k. Card is factory overclocked with a nice, dual fan custom cooler.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ congtrats, yeah you got that for a really good price. 
BTW, what happened to HD4870 ? you changed your mind from HD4870.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks.
I wanted the 4870 quite badly but they didn't have it in stock and i was in a hurry. I had to settle for this. I'm still happy though. The sonic edition blows away the stock 4870. 
By the way, there is a hd4870 available for 10k with 1gb ddr3 also.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^There's even a sonic edition of the gtx260 with *1792MB* GDDR3 RAM for 14.5k ex-Mumbai!!! I was surprised! 1792 MB and that too SONIC!


----------



## loktar (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i realy need your inputs here......
my xfx 8600 gt 256 ddr3 has recently died on me ( blame it on the super crappy cooler from xfx) so i was thinkin about a new gfx card...
my budget is pretty tight (max rs 8000) and i have short listed two cards... palit 9800 gt 512 mb and palit 4850 512 mb..
from the benchmarks it seems that palit 4850 is a better card all through.... however it seems to have some serious heating problem (90 degrees at load!!)
which one do u think is a better choice ? have any one had any experience with 4xxx ati cards?(they all seem to share the same heating issue)... do the cards run well at such scorchin temps?
i have endured same prob from the 8600 gt where once temp would shoot beyond 70 , games like gta iv or last remnant would invariably crash...and finally after such suffering it got fried a few days ago:roll:


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GUYz i need help??

I have decided to buy a graphics card finally which im going to use it for 1 yr or more so PLZ NEED QUICK REPLIES !!

Two cards in my Budget 

PALIT HD 4870 1GB SONIC    [or]    PALIT GTX 260 SP216 SONIC  ????????

then shall i use cooler master 600watts extreme power PSU with HD 4870 1GB sonic card + i use phenom 2 940 CPU ???


----------



## r4gs (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Maybe your cooling fan wasn't working so well or your cabinet isn't well ventilated, 70 is still ok for the card. I've used the 8600 for hours at a stretch playing far cry 2, grid and the like without a problem. The ati cards all seem to run hot but they perform too. The 4850 is good. You can also check out the 4770 for a lower budget. However, if you are having cooling problems, try nvidia. The cards run comparatively cooler.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



loktar said:


> guys i realy need your inputs here......
> my xfx 8600 gt 256 ddr3 has recently died on me ( blame it on the super crappy cooler from xfx) so i was thinkin about a new gfx card...
> my budget is pretty tight (max rs 8000) and i have short listed two cards... palit 9800 gt 512 mb and palit 4850 512 mb..
> from the benchmarks it seems that palit 4850 is a better card all through.... however it seems to have some serious heating problem (90 degrees at load!!)
> ...



Go for the HD4770 512MB if u cn find it. It is everything that the 4850 shoulda been. U shud get it fr 6.5-7.5k MAX! @ ~8k, u cn also get the GTS250 512MB.



> GUYz i need help??
> 
> I have decided to buy a graphics card finally which im going to use it for 1 yr or more so PLZ NEED QUICK REPLIES !!
> 
> ...


Depends on ur monitor and the kinda resolutions u r looking at. At ultra high res, 4870 wins, hence it shud be a lil' longer lasting, plus ATI's driver support can only improve. If u already got the CM 600W, then well and good, but u might want an excellent PSU from Corsair like VX450W or HX520W(I recommend). Which mobo? Phenom II X4 940 BE ROCKS! I like it a lot.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4870/GTX260 + Phenom II X4 on VX450W is not a good idea. That processor takes 125W and it's better to get VX550W atleast.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Why buddy ? Is not it it capable of providing 570W ? But for his rig I think a corsair TX650W should be good chioce.

@ *loktar* - Just get the palit HD4580. Newer version comes with custom cooler. So heating should not be a issue. But if you increase your budget say 1.5K then get palit
HD4850 with 512MB GDDR5.

@ *Techalomaniac* - No buddy. GTX 260 with even 896MB ram is better than HD4870 1GB DDR5.

@ *damngoodman999* - Get the Palit GTX 260 sonic ( 216sps ), Phenom 2 940BE & Corsair TX650W psu.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> HD4870/GTX260 + Phenom II X4 on VX450W is not a good idea. That processor takes 125W and it's better to get VX550W atleast.





> Get the Palit GTX 260 sonic ( 216sps ), Phenom 2 940BE & Corsair TX650W psu.



Ok already i have Cooler master 600 watts , well its enough or i want to get corsair 650 tx  ??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CM 600W should be enough.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The coolermaster 600watts has 2x6 pin pcie connectors, which are exactly what the cards need. I'm using the same power supply with my 260 sonic.
The gtx 260 sonic is more powerful than the stock 4870.
The 4870 sonic performs at par with the 260 sonic.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> I just purchased the palit gtx260 sonic edition today. Much cheaper than i expected, only 11.4k. Card is factory overclocked with a nice, dual fan custom cooler.



where did u purchase ??

I am planning to get one ...

Can u give me the Dealer`s Contact no  ??

and address ??


----------



## ntomer (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

My current system's configuration is -



ntomer said:


> Processor Intel E8400; 3.0 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB, 6 MB L2 Cache
> Motherboard DG31PR, Intel G31 Chipset, 1333 MHz FSB
> RAM Kingston , 2*1GB DDR2 800 MHz
> Graphics Card XFX 7900GS, 256 MB DDR3
> ...


I've an option to upgrade the graphics card to Palit HD 4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition . I searched a bit about this card and found that it uses PCIe 2.0 x16 whereas my MoBo only supports PCIe 1.0 x16; but I also found that there are no cards available right now which use even PCIe 1.0's complete band-width . So this should be a non-issue, right?

But will my PSU be able to take it's load; my PSU only has one PCIe 6 pin connector, and I found the following for this card -

*Power Supply Unit Requirement:
500 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI-Express® power connectors recommended (600 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX® technology in dual mode)

So what do you suggest, is this card or ok? Or do you you suggest something else? The max budget is 15K.

\N


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ntomer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current system's configuration is -
> 
> ...




ur mother board will be bottleneck to the HD 4870 so u can go for HD 4850 DDR5 sonic which costs u 9.5k which is almost 10% less FPS than HD 4850 1 GB


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD4870/GTX260 + Phenom II X4 on VX450W is not a good idea. That processor takes 125W and it's better to get VX550W atleast.





desiibond said:


> CM 600W should be enough.



See this is where you went wrong. The CM600W won't be enough, even if it is, I'm against it and it's very very risky. Erst while VX450W is perfect for a X4 940 + GTX260.

GTX260 consumes lesser power than HD4890, which in turn consumes lesser power than HD4870. However, HD4870 has improved image quality, better AA(CFAA) and DX10.1 which boosts fps in DX10.1 titles. However, for the price, GTX260 is perfect.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> See this is where you went wrong. The CM600W won't be enough, even if it is, I'm against it and it's very very risky. Erst while VX450W is perfect for a X4 940 + GTX260.



wat actually CM 600 watts is almost used by many them for HD 4870 + phenom 9950 , no problem at all !!!

Corsair 450VX is less power watts GTX 260 on load consumes 270 watts + phenom 2 940 consumes 220 on load so CM 600 EXT power takes good work .

any way im going to use one hDD + one DVDrw thats all extra


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> ONE MORE DOUBT
> 
> IF i use phenom 2 940 wid GTX 260 sonic any performance will be reduced due to AMD+ATI combination ??



this is the biggest doubt for me ??? any one please


----------



## r4gs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



g_suresh_mps said:


> where did u purchase ??
> 
> I am planning to get one ...
> 
> ...



any shop on lamington road will give a similar price. You'll have to book in advance as most shops don't keep stock. The contact details of the shop i purchased from is 
computer selection
ph022 23824567.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just decided to buy this combination

AMD phenom 2 940 + Asus M4N78-PRO + PALIT GTX260 SONIC + 4GB TRANSCEND 800Mhz 

this combination costs => 31000 total/-

All i need to know is shall i use cooler master 600watts with this combination ?????


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you can use cooler master. But get Corsair RAM instead of Transcend. for 500 bucks more you get RAM with nice heat sink which helps for overclocking.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

use the coolermaster. It will be adequate for your current system.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> this is the biggest doubt for me ??? any one please



No ATi proc+Mobo & Nvidia GPU will not reduce performance 

& for the PSU you can run that rig on CM600W extreme. As I have not personally tested it. Some say it's good & some say opposite. So at the end of the day it's your call.

But upgrading to corsair TX 650W is recommended to play safe


----------



## Adhip007 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Also I think vx550 will be enough.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Let him stick to current PSU. I think it is more than enough. People are using the same config on VX450W@80%efficiency.

CM 600W has >70% efficiency and it should be enough to drive his config.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks guyz , BTW cooler master 600 watts PSU is now renewed with two 8 pin PCIe & some stable power supply @ the rate of 3600/- thats good enough .

im not going to overclock the processor ......


----------



## ntomer (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> ur mother board will be bottleneck to the HD 4870 so u can go for HD 4850 DDR5 sonic which costs u 9.5k which is almost 10% less FPS than HD 4850 1 GB



Will it work on my Corsair VX450W PSU. This PSU has only one PCIe connector.

Cheers

Nitin


----------



## r4gs (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 600w has 2x6+2pin connectors. so it'll work on 6 pin as well as 8 pin cards. its not renewed or anything.

ntomer,
you can get adaptors for molex to pcie and so on. the 4850 needs only one pcie connector. ati website says 450w or greater psu. your corsair should be sufficient.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How to find Graphic Card Info?
"This post is not for the sake of posting" I really need INFO


----------



## tkin (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Crazykiller said:


> How to find Graphic Card Info?
> "This post is not for the sake of posting" I really need INFO


Download this- *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/


----------



## cyberbuddy_jake12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a 945G intel motherboard with core 2 duo processor e4500 and a 2gb ram . Please suggest a good graphics card . My budget is Rs.9000 ...Please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyberbuddy_jake12 said:


> I have a 945G intel motherboard with core 2 duo processor e4500 and a 2gb ram . Please suggest a good graphics card . My budget is Rs.9000 ...Please help!!!!!!!!


HD4850/GTS250 512MB is a good option, but first of all both the cards will be bottlenecked by your E4500(i.e you won't get the performance you'll expect from those cards), second is that you need atleast CoolerMaster 600w/Corsair VX 450w SMPS to run the cards. Don't buy the cards if you have a local SMPS like Zebronics 400w or anything like that.

Another option is Palit HD4770 GPU @ 7k+CoolerMaster 600W PSU 3.5k=10.5k.
HD4770 is really a good GPU and will be available in India in one or two months or so.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wud suggest HD4770, if u can find it. Else go for HD4850 Palit GDDR5 Special SOnic @ 9.4k


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would recommend a MSI HD4770+ a coolerMaster 460W extreme power plus ( if he don't have a good psu ). This combo will cost him Rs. 9K

If he owns a good psu then he can go for palit HD4850 GDDR5.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I would recommend a MSI HD4770+ a coolerMaster 460W extreme power plus ( if he don't have a good psu ). This combo will cost him Rs. 9K
> 
> If he owns a good psu then he can go for palit HD4850 GDDR5.



HD4770 is very difficult to find these days. Unless the shop has stock of it, it is very difficult to find it from distributor.


----------



## cyberbuddy_jake12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx for the suggestion guys i think i'll go with the hd 4770+....


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyberbuddy_jake12 said:


> thanx for the suggestion guys i think i'll go with the hd 4770+....


Need to wait then, seems HD4770 was more of a paper launch than the GTX275 was.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

got my Palit GTX 260 SP on 4 th June @ Delta Peripherals Chennai for 11.5k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Need to wait then, seems HD4770 was more of a paper launch than the GTX275 was.



Not a paper launch dude. There was good amount of stock initially but it was sold out like hot cakes. Dealers are saying that they will be getting new stock by 14th.


----------



## asingh (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> Not a paper launch dude. There was good amount of stock initially but it was sold out like hot cakes. Dealers are saying that they will be getting new stock by 14th.


 
Yes..the HD4770 is selling like hot cakes...

1. Is so near performance to HD4850.
2. Better fabrication process.
3. Getting rave reviews from most sites.
4. Excellent Pricing.
5. Power efficient.
6. Icing on the cake - Is phenomenal in XFire. (beats the lates HD4890 and nears the latest nVidia chips)

Kudos to the red team, for coming up with an excellent product. True VFM...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX HD 4770 costs 7.1K (xfx is quiet good)


lynx india


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. there is actually no difference at all between MSI/Sapphier/XFX 4770 cards that are available in India. All three are based on reference design given by ATI and look identical except for the logo. Better get the one that comes cheaper.


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And with best after sale service in owner's area.


----------



## chetanappu007 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a hp system with intel pentium D processor,2 gb ddr2 533mhz ram,160gb hdd,ati 4850(msi) graphic card(512mb).    when i run GRID game in greater than 800x600 resolution 
the system just turns off after playing for 5 min.i can run this game in 800x600 perfectly.i even increased the fan speed of graphic card to 45% using catalyst control center,but the problem continues.what is the problem i am facing?is it heating problem or is it because power is not sufficient for the card.i have a 500watt zebronics smps.or is it because the motherboard,ram and processor are too old for the gpu?  
please reply


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my friend is going to buy  SAPPHIRE HD 4670 frm prime....who is giving warranty for  SAPPHIRE gfx card in india?
Is rashi the dealer of SAPPHIRE in india? 
pls...reply...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^it's Tirupati or Abacus I think...


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^wt abt palit cards?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Tirupati


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Aditya Infotech is the distributor of sapphire products in here...........So they will give warranty


----------



## yogindrass (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, i am look to buy an HD4850
 but i am unable to choose between PALIT/SAPPHIRE/MSI
of them all sapphire is the costliest(9200/-) but looks great and also rocks with frames rates in all games except crysis(here palit) is better. i also dnt have any idea who provides a better service in india
So, please suggest me which one to go for


----------



## yogindrass (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

forgot to mention i compared them in overclockers website so, if i am wrong plz do spare me


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@yogindrass.

What PSU do you have and what is the max resolution of your monitor?


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



yogindrass said:


> Hi, i am look to buy an HD4850
> but i am unable to choose between PALIT/SAPPHIRE/MSI
> of them all sapphire is the costliest(9200/-) but looks great and also rocks with frames rates in all games except crysis(here palit) is better. i also dnt have any idea who provides a better service in india
> So, please suggest me which one to go for



I would recommend a palit HD 4850 GDDR5 around 9.5K.

Sapphire dist is Aditya infotech.
Palit & MSI dist is Tirupati Enterprise.

BTW, service varies from place to place so check with your local disttributor/dealer.


----------



## yogindrass (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

monitor 22'inch samsung

psu- i am confused among

corsair-cx400(people say this is the best)
cool master cm extreme 500w
vip 600w temperature controlled

actually, i read in review that its better that it best that iget 500w psu but that costs a lot in corsair but my friends argue that cx400 will do the job instead of getting a cool master or vip which are 500 and 600w respecitvely they come at price undert  3k
is it true can i go for cx400 or shall i go for the others (my buget is restricted to 3k for psu)


----------



## surinder (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PSU have nothing to do with monitor. For buying a PSU you have to consider mainly your Processor, graphic card,and yes other components in side the cabinet do contribute to power consumption as well. Thumb rule for a non OC system is get at least 25% more powerful PSU then total power consumption of your system excluding display of coarse. So for accurate reply please let us know your system's going to be configuration.

BTW under 3K nothing can beat a Corsiar CX400. Though a Zebronics real power pro 600 @3.2K not bad either if you want to step down a little from top notch performance and dependability.


----------



## yogindrass (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi surrender,
i know there nothing between psu and monitor those specification are in reply for the below quote frm desiibond


> What PSU do you have and what is the max resolution of your monitor?



i just needed to know whether cx400 is enough for hd4850 card


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If your samsung 22" is fullHD, you better get HD4870 or GTX260 to enjoy gaming at FullHD.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4770 is first ATI Card, which isn't a HOT STove. It runs very cool as compared to other ATI cards.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

come on. Only HD4850 and HD4870 run hot. Most other GPU's are pretty cool.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hd 4850 is some what runs cool , But HD 4870 my god is idle is 55 degree Load 75 degree


----------



## Krow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^What temps are u getting with ur GTX260?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit GTX sonic

Idle = 50 

Load = 65

Full Load = 73


----------



## Rishi87 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, what's the price difference between XFX's 4770 HD two reference design models (YDFC and YDLC)? Do they cost same?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

XFX basic one costs around 7.6k and one with premium cooler price is around 1.5k more.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

infact, HD4770 doesn't need a premium cooler. the basic one rocks and runs pretty cool with minimal noise.


----------



## Rishi87 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya, noise is the freakin' factor with a premium card though it's better looking one. Any other brand offers premium design other than XFX?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gigabyte and MSI are coming up with passive cooler and premium coolers. you may have to wait for few more weeks.


----------



## Rishi87 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmmm, Thanks for the reply desiibond.


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Palit GTX sonic
> 
> Idle = 50
> 
> ...


Is your fan speed set to auto? Because mine is set to auto and mine's idles @ 60c and maxes out @ 73c with furmark @ 36c ambient, may be due to my card being factory OC with reference cooler.


----------



## saiyaman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello all, my friend has the following config: 
Processor:Intel Core 2 Duo E2180
RAM:2GB DDR2 RAM
Motherboard: ASUS P5G-MX
Graphics:Using Onboard

Now he wants to buy a Graphic card to boost his gaming experience but his parent have allowed him a budget of 2k. He isn't like wanting all games at MAX graphics, just that he wants a decent card with Shader Model 3.0 support. Kindly suggest a card which is good in performance for that budget.

Also please tell me the prices of 7600GT and 8600GT. Thanks in advance.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
9500GT /256512MB GDDR3
or
HD4550 512MB GDDR3

Check price list for details.


----------



## saiyaman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh thanks. Could you link me to the latest price list please? I couldn't find that thread.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

LOL okay, here:

*tinyurl.com/latestprices


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I need urgent help.Recently my PC had a display issue i.e no display.Checked and found problem was with my graphics card(XFX 8600 GT).Since it is in warranty i went to dealer for replacement.He checked and told that there is lot of rust on the graphics card due to which it is not working.And since it is physical damage they won't be able to replace it.So in short iam searching for a good graphics card.My configuration is as follows:

MoBo: XFX 650i Ultra
PSU: Zebronics 500 W.

Can any one suggest a good graphics card.Budget is below 9000.Will GeForce 9800 / HD 4850 work in this config?.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if your budget is below 9k, look for Palit HD4850 that comes with GDDR5 memory else go for HD4770 (if you can find it). You may need to get a better PSU. 

At what resolution do you game?


----------



## mvijay (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy GA-EP45-UD3L mobo for E7400.

my old sys D845WN intel board i have zebronics FX5600 gfx card.

can i use this old card with the above mobo.

i will be buying new gfx card later.

for the time being i want to use my older one.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If that card is AGP card, you can't use it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Is your fan speed set to auto? Because mine is set to auto and mine's idles @ 60c and maxes out @ 73c with furmark @ 36c ambient, may be due to my card being factory OC with reference cooler.



My card factory OCed too , first it shows the 61c @idle then open the side panel of the cabinet made good ventilation after that only 10c reduced but some games take load temperature to 72c ,, medium level games takes 68c on Load 

if u use Bijli cabinet  make good ventilation when u gaming open up the side panels


----------



## surinder (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I always left open both the side panels of my PC really bad is isn't it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no its really good keep the Table fan in front of the Side panels it will be really cool 

Dont let dust enters the Case !!


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> My card factory OCed too , first it shows the 61c @idle then open the side panel of the cabinet made good ventilation after that only 10c reduced but some games take load temperature to 72c ,, medium level games takes 68c on Load
> 
> if u use Bijli cabinet make good ventilation when u gaming open up the side panels


 
72c is fine for the card upto load. High end cards, can easily sustain +90C constantly...! Thats why we pay so much for them. Though: how many fans you have..on the cabinet.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, i have recently bought palit GTX 260 sonic (896 mb) but i am not getting comfertable frame rates in crysis ( 28 frame avg)
I read reviews of getting 48 fps . What is the reason ? Is it my processor ?
my config- M2N MX SE mobo , AMD 4000 +, 2 GB DDR2 667 MHZ and palit GTX 260 sonic ........I am goin to increase my RAM to 4GB DDR2 800,will it help.......... plz help


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dixit8611 said:


> Hi guys, i have recently bought palit GTX 260 sonic (896 mb) but i am not getting comfertable frame rates in crysis ( 28 frame avg)
> I read reviews of getting 48 fps . What is the reason ? Is it my processor ?
> my config- M2N MX SE mobo , AMD 4000 +, 2 GB DDR2 667 MHZ and palit GTX 260 sonic ........I am goin to increase my RAM to 4GB DDR2 800,will it help.......... plz help


 

See, 48 FPS is possible with a GTX 260 GPU --- But it also depends on the over all system hardware. Increasing RAM is good ( more the merrier  ). But it will not give you a jump of 20 FPS -- never. What was the overall configuration of the system where you read the quote '48 FPS'.?


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



surinder said:


> I always left open both the side panels of my PC really bad is isn't it.


 
...Even my old rig used to be like that. But dust gets in..too fast.


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dixit8611 said:


> Hi guys, i have recently bought palit GTX 260 sonic (896 mb) but i am not getting comfertable frame rates in crysis ( 28 frame avg)
> I read reviews of getting 48 fps . What is the reason ? Is it my processor ?
> my config- M2N MX SE mobo , AMD 4000 +, 2 GB DDR2 667 MHZ and palit GTX 260 sonic ........I am goin to increase my RAM to 4GB DDR2 800,will it help.......... plz help


48FPS on crysis? That too on AMD 4000+?

Post infos:- Gaming Resolution and setting(Quality+AA+AF+any mod?)

Increase RAM, but the biggest bottleneck is the CPU. So more RAM will not help that much.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello, I'm interested in XFX NVIDIA GeForce GTX260 896MB DDR3 GTX 260. 

I have *ASUS P5GC-MX* Motherboard.

Expansion Slots   avilable in my motherboard are: *PCI Express x16 x 1 • PCI Express x1 x 1 • PCI x 2*

I want to know whether or not this graphic card is compatible with my motherboard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you have this......



Brave_Hunt said:


> Expansion Slots   avilable in my motherboard are: *PCI Express x16 x 1 •*




then you are good to go..


----------



## surinder (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ...Even my old rig used to be like that. But dust gets in..too fast.


My room is very much dust free and I squeeze it out by vacuum cleaner if any considerable dust visible there.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> if your budget is below 9k, look for Palit HD4850 that comes with GDDR5 memory else go for HD4770 (if you can find it). You may need to get a better PSU.
> 
> At what resolution do you game?



Which is the best PSU suited for hd 4850?. and what is the price of 4850?
resolution of gaming: below 1440x 900


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jackal_79 said:


> Which is the best PSU suited for hd 4850?. and what is the price of 4850?
> resolution of gaming: below 1440x 900


Best PSU-Corsair VX450(Maximum output-570w)
Price- 3.8-4k
HD4850-8-9k for Palit
8.5-9.5k for Saphire.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Best PSU-Corsair VX450(Maximum output-570w)
> Price- 3.8-4k
> HD4850-8-9k for Palit
> 8.5-9.5k for Saphire.



will hd4850 work on my mobo? it's a xfx 650i ultra.it has a pci-e slot. i heard that 4850 is pci-e 2.0.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ It will work perfectly fine


----------



## WAR2100AD (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NEED 2 buy graphics card

The following is my config
AMD Athlon X2 5200+ 2.7Ghz Dualcore 1MB cache
Asus M2A-VM HDMI motherboard with inbuilt ATI RADEON X1250 graphics
1 HDMI card that consumes my PCI Ex16  slot

the problem i face is games like FIFA 2008, BioHazard4(Resident Evil) do not work in my PC

CAN U SUGGEST A gud graphics card to support these games in < Rs 7000 ??

thank u in adv


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the size of your display and what PSU do you have?

9600GT: 5k
HD4670: 4.5k-5k

HD4770 (very very difficult to find in market): 7.2k (best VFM inside 10k)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My mobo has a PCI e x16 slot not the latest PCI e2.0 x16.

Which good graphics card can i use ...will 9600GT work?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what's your budget, what is the PSU that you have and what is the display that you have. any pcie 2.0 card will work on pcie 1.0


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want 2 buy hd4850 can this card play DMC 4 @ gud visual settings.
When i installed dmc it was written it was optimised 2 b played with nvdia so is it true dat nvdia yeilds better results than ATI in this game ?


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys is hd 4770 is available anywhere and whats the price of it.. 

Will it perform better in xfire or a single hd 4870 or gtx 260 will do...'


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hd4770 is one hell of a card for xfire. if you can lucky, you can get it for 7.2k-7.5k


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> i want 2 buy hd4850 can this card play DMC 4 @ gud visual settings.
> When i installed dmc it was written it was optimised 2 b played with nvdia so is it true dat nvdia yeilds better results than ATI in this game ?



it may favour it by a few frames... but hd 4850 is good enough for dmc4.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> i want 2 buy hd4850 can this card play DMC 4 @ gud visual settings.
> When i installed dmc it was written it was optimised 2 b played with nvdia so is it true dat nvdia yeilds better results than ATI in this game ?



HD 48XX series is best for DMC4 then Nvidia cards , it gives u more FPS


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Guys is hd 4770 is available anywhere and whats the price of it..
> 
> Will it perform better in xfire or a single hd 4870 or gtx 260 will do...'



HD4770 in xfire performs neck to neck with GTX280


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

btw, HD4890 and GTX275 are available for 14k-15k and so no need to xfire HD4770. Get one of these cards.


----------



## surinder (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes it is a much better approach since there will be no price difference in bitween and one slot remains free for future upgrade.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it true that a PCI e2.0 x16 made card can work on a PCI e x16 slot???


----------



## surinder (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keviv219 said:


> Is it true that a PCI e2.0 x16 made card can work on a PCI e x16 slot???


Yes very true but very few of the highest end cards cannot use their full potential due to lower bandwidth provided on a PCI-e 16x 1.0 (250MB/s) per lane compare to PCI-e 16x 2.0 (500MB/s) per lane.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will 9600GT work with it..


----------



## bapixx2 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a problem with my Graphic. It stop rendering while playing game like HALO 2, Black Site Are 51, etc. even on least setting. I get this message "nvlddmkm stop responding".

My system info :

Intel Core 2 duo E700
Intel DG41TY
DDR2 800 mz 2 GB
Nvidia XFX 9400GT 1 GB
OS Vista sp2


----------



## surinder (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keviv219 said:


> will 9600GT work with it..


Yes of course.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bapixx2 said:


> I have a problem with my Graphic. It stop rendering while playing game like HALO 2, Black Site Are 51, etc. even on least setting. I get this message "nvlddmkm stop responding".
> 
> My system info :
> 
> ...



install different version of driver


----------



## bapixx2 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> install different version of driver



I installed latest version form xfxforce.com. But Same problem


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This looks to be a widespread problem and these seem to work for few

1) disable aero and set to windows classic theme
2) disable defender
3) set game compatibility mode to 2000 or xp


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bapixx2 said:


> I have a problem with my Graphic. It stop rendering while playing game like HALO 2, Black Site Are 51, etc. even on least setting. I get this message "nvlddmkm stop responding".
> 
> My system info :
> 
> ...



May be your computer realized it's a crime to use 9400 GT these days and doesn't want u to run games on it.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bapixx2 said:


> I have a problem with my Graphic. It stop rendering while playing game like HALO 2, Black Site Are 51, etc. even on least setting. I get this message "nvlddmkm stop responding".
> 
> My system info :
> 
> ...



This is a known problem with some nvidia cards on Windows Vista...
Most of the time its due to the driver! 
Install the latest if you didn't already...

This is the link to about 500+ posts to the same prob.

*forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=25381&st=2240

That's all i can help


----------



## samridh94 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any1 recommend me the cheapest solution to run autodesk maya and 3ds max and nfs and prince of persia and harry potter and hitman and fifa and pes and mission igi and such
pls give reply quickly
where can i find grafix cards cheapest in india?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm. maybe HD4850 atleast for 6.8k??


----------



## archnemesis666 (Jun 24, 2009)

*power supply*

Will 650 watt power supply work well with a palit nvidia GTX 285 graphics card?? or do i need more power..??
Im assembling a PC with the following configuration :

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
 Monitor ell Ultrasharp 2209WA
 Motherboard : MSI P45 Platinum
 Graphics Card : Palit Nvidia Geforce GTX 285 
Hard Disk : 500 GB
 Cabinet : Cooler master 690
 RAM : 4 GB DDR2 RAM


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: power supply*



archnemesis666 said:


> Will 650 watt power supply work well with a palit nvidia GTX 285 graphics card?? or do i need more power..??
> Im assembling a PC with the following configuration :
> 
> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...


 

Yea..you should be good to go...here is the consumption in WATTS.

Note:
That is over all consumption by the rig. (Core i7 965 / X58 based and overclocked to 3.7 GHz). Your suggested system should probably take less, so the 650W PSU should suffice.


IDLE FULL
GeForce GTX 285 194 381 
GeForce GTX 285 POV EXO 194 389 
GeForce GTX 285 eVGA 194 392 
GeForce GTX 285 Inno3D 194 388 
GeForce GTX 285 SLI 249 556



Source: *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-285-review--3way-sli/3

Is a power hungry card..!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: power supply*



archnemesis666 said:


> Will 650 watt power supply work well with a palit nvidia GTX 285 graphics card?? or do i need more power..??
> Im assembling a PC with the following configuration :
> 
> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...



any reason for choosing E8400 and MSI P45 Platinum?? There are much better options available.


----------



## priyadarshi (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: power supply*



archnemesis666 said:


> Will 650 watt power supply work well with a palit nvidia GTX 285 graphics card?? or do i need more power..??
> Im assembling a PC with the following configuration :
> 
> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...



from where u r getting 2209WA? I was looking for SP2309W, but unfortunately Dell stopped their selling monitors in India and now they r selling only 19" just to clear their stock. Now I'm looking either for LG W2243T or LG W2284F as I like LG rather than samsung. Also LG dealer in Nehru Place "Champion" confirmed that W2284F has not launched in India so its not available though its there in their website. *www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=6816&subcat=LCD&parent=Monitor

desiibond I'd request u to plz suggest me the best GPU for my Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H. I was planning for Palit GTX 260 894MB SP216 DDR3 PCI With HDMI but the board's PCIe supports only 4x so I'm not sure if this board will become a bottleneck for such a high-end GPU. Or should I change my motherboard with PCIe 2.0 x16 one?


----------



## loktar (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i finally got my new gfx card today.... its palit 250 gts 512 mb and it is just 7300 + vat from vedant 

i have a cm 500w smps so was'nt sure if it'll be able to handle this baby but it's runnin no probs with idle 45 c and load 56 c 

hd 4770 is'nt still available in india (i was eyeing that initially) an ati supplierin kolkata said on phone that it'll come next week probably but it'll be a xfx card and cost around 8k


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which non popular GPU brand should I go for ?
Palit or Sparkle or Galaxy etc.

I mean who is reliable and will give us better after sale service ?

Man,I'm totally confused between GPU Brands..........


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Which non popular GPU brand should I go for ?
> Palit or Sparkle or Galaxy etc.
> 
> I mean who is reliable and will give us better after sale service ?
> ...



XFX \ Sapphire \ Palit  \EVGA


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Which non popular GPU brand should I go for ?
> Palit or Sparkle or Galaxy etc.
> 
> I mean who is reliable and will give us better after sale service ?
> ...




Go for Palit it's better than the other manufacturers that you mentioned!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@loktar, great buy. congrats and that is a dirt cheap price for GTS250

@Revolution, among those three, I would pick Palit and it's not a non-popular brand. For reliability, it would be Sapphire for ATI and XFX for nVidia. Also count in MSI/Gigabyte/ASUS


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Which non popular GPU brand should I go for ?
> Palit or Sparkle or Galaxy etc.
> 
> I mean who is reliable and will give us better after sale service ?
> ...


 
Which GPU you want ---------> Then decide...the brand.

Have you mentioned it anywhere..sorry if I missed it..but which GPU you want..?


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 25, 2009)

*GTX 260 or GTX 275 or HD 4890: To be or not to be!!*

I'm gonna buy a gfx card next month. I ve shortlisted the above three cards. All XFX brand. I know it's kind of lame to put GTX 260 or GTX 275. But I cant help it. Pls suggest a good mobo too something that can switch the GPU off during idling(like nvidia hybrid power) and how efficient are these. Any personal experience with this? I ll be buying these in US so anyother tips are welcome. 

I've asked this question before but was not satisfied with the replies. So writing in again 


Thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My pick would be GTX275 or HD4890, whichever is cheaper for same amount of RAM at that point of time.

not sure about such mobos for desktop. just check if you for tools that you can use to downclock GPU when in idle mode.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My PSU is 250W 
I wonder if i can install 9600GT or not???

I use a 17" screen at 1024x768 res.
or even 8600GT?

I need a graphics card for gaming, not the high end ones but medium level cards...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^a big fat NO.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

reason: a 250W usually gives maybe 150W max output if it is highly efficient or else it will be like 100-120W. that is definitely not enough for 9600GT or 8600GT


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: GTX 260 or GTX 275 or HD 4890: To be or not to be!!*



Manickaraj said:


> I'm gonna buy a gfx card next month. I ve shortlisted the above three cards. All XFX brand. I know it's kind of lame to put GTX 260 or GTX 275. But I cant help it. Pls suggest a good mobo too something that can switch the GPU off during idling(like nvidia hybrid power) and how efficient are these. Any personal experience with this? I ll be buying these in US so anyother tips are welcome.
> 
> I've asked this question before but was not satisfied with the replies. So writing in again
> 
> ...



Haven't heard of 9300 mobo??????

That's for nvidia. I want to know if a similar technology exists for ATI.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Which GPU you want ---------> Then decide...the brand.



My budget is maximum 5K(with vat).....


----------



## surinder (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> My budget is maximum 5K(with vat).....


Palit GF 9600 512MB DDR3 [HDMI] @5.3K (best)
Palit HD4670 Super 512MB DDR-III [HDMI] @4.7K (if you can't spend RS 300/- more from your maximum budget)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> reason: a 250W usually gives maybe 150W max output if it is highly efficient or else it will be like 100-120W. that is definitely not enough for 9600GT or 8600GT



But my PSU shows max power output 250W..


----------



## surinder (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keviv219 said:


> But my PSU shows max power output 250W..


Do you believe them (ell cheapo PSU manufacturers) ?
And to know your PSU plus procy power requirement fulfillment  check your PSU's +12w rail's  figure and the method is 12 x xx = +12w rail power supply(given figure about +12w rail on these kind of PSUs can be wrong as well). And above all if any ell cheapo PSU fullfill your PC's power reqirement then still it is not going to be a clean,energy eficient, dependable power at all.


----------



## asingh (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keviv219 said:


> But my PSU shows max power output 250W..


 
Please tell us more about your system...?

yes..as mentioned above, your PSU is insufficient. Tell your system specifications, guys here can advice a reasonable PSU (mention your budget too)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@keviv219. you can get cheapo zebronics 450W psu for 400 to 500 bucks these days. My suggestion would be to get a Cooler master 460W for some 2.5k


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> My budget is maximum 5K(with vat).....



9600GT is best one in 5-5.5K range. But since it's some .3K costly as surinder told. BTW, it also requires power through a 6 pin external power adapter. So you need a good PSU. *What PSU do you have ? *

As you told your max budget is 5K then Palit HD4670 ( as surinder suggested ) Super 512MB GDDR3 is the best bet for you. it does not need any extrenal power.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> *What PSU do you have ? *



I have normal Zebronics 450W PSU that comes with Bijli case.....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mine is a compaq presario 1730IL desktop.
with a P4 533 HT 3.06GHz, 80GB Hitachi hard disk
my budget would be <2k.(i could spend sum extra cash too for a good mobo)
I want to build a gaming rig in 6-9 months with all new parts..
But this is just for now..So i don't need anyhting thats is very costly and efficient


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2k or 20k?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bond babai,

tell me what to choose between X4500hd and Gf 7200gs.


----------



## dare_devil (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want a graphics card for regular gaming, i am not a hard core gamer, just need that it will play most of games

did hd4850 reqd external power?

i can spend around 8k-10k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ya HD 4850 need External power 

Post ur system config !!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dare_devil said:


> i want a graphics card for regular gaming, i am not a hard core gamer, just need that it will play most of games
> 
> did hd4850 reqd external power?
> 
> i can spend around 8k-10k


HD4850 is now avaiable for 7k.
if you don't have a good PSU, get a CM one for some 3k.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bond babai,

tell me what to choose between X4500hd and Gf 7200gs.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

none!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

please tell me, babai. Seriously.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vamsi, X4500HD may have little advantage but you better test it out yourself by using fraps and playing few games.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> I have normal Zebronics 450W PSU that comes with Bijli case.....



I had used that psu before but with a 8600Gt. So your best bet will be HD4670 but do keep in mind that it consumes around 15-20W more than a 8600GT/9500GT.


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What power supply I should use for ATI Readon 4650/4670? I still haven't bought them. Currently I have stock power supply which I think is 400W Circle brand (came with cabinet).
Looking for the shop which has ready stock of them in Pune. Any one knows where I can find them?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

400W may do the job for you. If not, get Cooler master 460W for 2.5k if you are on a budget.


----------



## WAR2100AD (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



WAR2100AD said:


> NEED 2 buy graphics card
> 
> The following is my config
> AMD Athlon X2 5200+ 2.7Ghz Dualcore 1MB cache
> ...






desiibond said:


> what is the size of your display and what PSU do you have?
> 
> 9600GT: 5k
> HD4670: 4.5k-5k
> ...



I hav a Mercury 300W PSu . My monitor is SAMTRON 15" with display of 1152x864 

thanx a lot


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you definitely will need a better PSU.

for that resoultion, a 9600GT should be enough for 5k and get Cooler Master 460W for 2.5k or Corsair CX400 for 3k


----------



## WAR2100AD (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> you definitely will need a better PSU.
> 
> for that resoultion, a 9600GT should be enough for 5k and get Cooler Master 460W for 2.5k or Corsair CX400 for 3k


thank u very much
but the budget of the card is enough 4 me
will it damage my current PSU if i continue the same?


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your current PSU is just 300W. So it's unable to handle the load of a 9600GT.

If you have budget prob in getting CM460W extreme plus then get colorsit 450W @ Rs. 1K which also very good & should suffice for 9600Gt


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will a 9600 GT 512 MB work on a xfx 650i ultra mobo with zebronics 500W PSU ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is better hd4850 or nvdia gts250 in game performance?
I knw dat hd4850 runs hot so what type of cooler 2 luk 4.
I have seen while instaling DMC 4 dat it was written 'nvdia & capcom worked 2gether 2 make graphcs better' does dat mean dat DMC 4 wil luk better in nvdia other than ati?
& wil the above 2 cards can handle DMC 4 @ high settings?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

among HD4850 and gts250, i would pick whichever is cheaper. I think right now, HD4850 is available for 6.5k if I am correct. whichever you pick, pick Palit's Sonic edition.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jackal_79 said:


> will a 9600 GT 512 MB work on a xfx 650i ultra mobo with zebronics 500W PSU ?



yup, it will work but if you have a generic 500w ( not some real, gold, platinum series ) it's recommended to go for better psu.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> which is better hd4850 or nvdia gts250 in game performance?
> I knw dat hd4850 runs hot so what type of cooler 2 luk 4.
> I have seen while instaling DMC 4 dat it was written 'nvdia & capcom worked 2gether 2 make graphcs better' does dat mean dat DMC 4 wil luk better in nvdia other than ati?
> & wil the above 2 cards can handle DMC 4 @ high settings?



Both of them are capable of handle DMC4 @ high settings.

GTS 250 is nothing more than a tweaked 9800GTX+.

HD4850 performs better than 9800GTX+. So it's performs better than gts250 anyday. So you shouyld go for HD4850. As for heating issue they were solved with newer revisions of HD4850 cards.

Many games show that you will get added performance with ATI or Nvidia. But the truth is it's more likely a advertisement gimmick 

So at the end of the day HD4850 is your bewst bet


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Both of them are capable of handle DMC4 @ high settings.
> 
> GTS 250 is nothing more than a tweaked 9800GTX+.
> 
> ...




 Thanx 4 the info which PSU can handle HD4850 well?Is a 500Watt sufficient...4 it?

I have seen PowerColor HD4850 priced between 6-7k.Is dat brand any good then Palit or other brands...

These brands really confused me a lot


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I pick Palit/Sapphire/XFX/Gigabyte/ASUS over other brands. Among these get one that comes with better cooling, especially for HD4850.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> I pick Palit/Sapphire/XFX/Gigabyte/ASUS over other brands. Among these get one that comes with *better cooling*, especially for HD4850.



??? what type of cooling...dual slot cooler ???????


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Urgent help needed!*

My friend is going to purchase a Graphics card today
Only 2 options are there 9400GT 1gbddr2 @2350k and ATI 4350 1GB DDR2@ 2700k 
Plz tell which one to chose..

No other suggestions reqd.He has a p4 @ 2.8 that tells all.He's not going to upgrade it soon.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *KaranTh85* - you should go with dual slot cooler card. They runs a hell lot cool
compared to single slot cards.

For psu - what's you are using now ? You should get Corsair VX450W Rs.4K or else CM 600W extreme power plus ( newer versions of'em )

For GPU brands get Sapphire or else palit. Don't know much about powercolor.


----------



## falumittir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All

i am not sure whether i am posting at the right thread........if not my apologies..........i am planning to buy XFX 9500 GT 512 / 1 GB Card.

i have the following Config

Processor Intel Core 2 Duo 28 Ghz [E7400]
Mobo - Intel DG41TY
HDD 500 GB Segate
Ram 2*2GB 800 FSB
500 Wat Cooler Master

& currently using 8400 SE (ya i know  ! ! ! ! ! )


my query is, is my mobo compatible with XFX 9500 GT ?......i know this supports PCI E 2.......& if i am not wrong my mobo has PCI E 1......i have tested this card in sys which has PCI E 1 (mobo XFX 630i 7150).

so what u guys suggest shall buy 9500 GT ?

thanks in advance............


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



falumittir said:


> Hi All
> 
> i am not sure whether i am posting at the right thread........if not my apologies..........i am planning to buy XFX 9500 GT 512 / 1 GB Card.
> 
> ...






@falumittir

get atleast 9600gt 512mb or 9800gt 512mb

9500 is not worth. It gives only little extra performance than your 8400. 
so get 9600gt or 9800gt 

i would go for 9800gt or  ati  HD4770


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guy's can someone please explain what is the actual power requirement for a 9600GT?.
Nvidia website says 400W:

*www.nvidia.in/object/product_geforce_9600gt_in.html

XFX Says 600 W:

*www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/9series/9600GT.aspx#4

which is correct ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thereis diff in the recommended n settings by G.Crad company n that of motherboard....
Stick on safer side n go for 600w with 6pin connector plugs...Its future proof


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jackal_79 said:


> Guy's can someone please explain what is the actual power requirement for a 9600GT?.
> Nvidia website says 400W:
> 
> *www.nvidia.in/object/product_geforce_9600gt_in.html
> ...



Yes.  be on safer side and go for 600w with 6pin connector plugs...Its future proof


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jackal_79 said:


> Guy's can someone please explain what is the actual power requirement for a 9600GT?.
> Nvidia website says 400W:
> 
> *www.nvidia.in/object/product_geforce_9600gt_in.html
> ...



Isn't XFX's edition of 9600GT costlier than others and that for the same price you could get HD4850 or atleast a 9800GT??


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Umm...Hey there...
I have a bit of a problem here....
I have decided to buy a Sparkle 9600GSO as I heard it was a great card...anyways..this was around Feb 09...and also I have only a 450W PSU...

See my config below for more details, but do I need to upgrade my PSU??
Are any other cards available in the range of my budget including PSU(if required) in 5K-7K??

Do Reply...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you are ready to put 7k, look for HD4850.

and you haven't posted your config.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

also Palit GTS250 512MB is available for 7.5k and it will be a terrific buy.


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Umm...Hey there...
I have a bit of a problem here....

I have decided to buy a Sparkle 9600GSO as I heard it was a great card...anyway..this was around Feb 09...and also I have only a 450W PSU...

See my config below for more details, but do I need to upgrade my PSU??
Are any newer cards available in the range of my budget including PSU(if required) in 5K-7K??

Do Reply...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sa_still_rocks, stop spamming!!!!


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry 4 da double post....
the config is...

Intel P4 2.8 Ghz Processor
Intel D915GAV Mobo
1 GB DDR RAM 400mhz.
SATA 160GB Seagate Hard Drive..
Onboard Graphics
Samsung SyncMaster 793S
and microsoft basic keyboard...

Upgrade Long due>....
Also I want to convert it into a gaming rig..
Suggestions appreciated..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what's total budget?


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the total budget itself is 7K....
also my friend recommended the following:-
AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Asus M3N78-EM motherboard( PCI-E 2.0 Compatible & max RAM speed 1066mhz)
Tagan 500W/CoolerMASTER 550W/corsair 450W
Sapphire HD 4670 512MB DDR3

A MAJOR OVERHAUL!!!
Don't have enough money but can buy one part at a time...
Which one?????


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *jackal_79* - 9600GT consumes around 90W.

@ *sa_still_rocks* - Don't even think of X2 6000+. Get Phenom X2 550.
Try to get sapphire HD4850. It's just only 6.5K & performs better than GTS250.

For PSU corsair VX450W.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> Isn't XFX's edition of 9600GT costlier than others and that for the same price you could get HD4850 or atleast a 9800GT??




Well, my XFX8600GT has gone faulty.I had checked with Rashi and they said that it will take time to get a 8600 replacement.So if i pay the diference they can give me a 9600GT which is in stock.The difference is 750/- . Should i go for it?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah... absolutely.. this is the BEST DEAL..


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> My pick would be GTX275 or HD4890, whichever is cheaper for same amount of RAM at that point of time.
> 
> not sure about such mobos for desktop. just check if you for tools that you can use to downclock GPU when in idle mode.


 
Price is not a matter. Price difference is meagre. I m at US now. So reply asap. which one is better. gtx275 or HD 4890? I cant decide from the reviews...  Thanks...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Manickaraj, I would go for this: *www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=1156

For HD4890, go for Sapphire's VaporX series. *www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=259

or Sapphire's Toxic HD4890. *www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=258

This would be the plain Sapphire HD4890: *www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=219


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Reason for picking GTX275 is that it edges out HD4890 (though by tiny amount of fps) but the driver support by nVidia is far far superior to ATI's.


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> Reason for picking GTX275 is that it edges out HD4890 (though by tiny amount of fps) but the driver support by nVidia is far far superior to ATI's.



U read my mind...  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,everybody i am nw on the forum
can any1 tell me which gfx card is better 9800gtx+ or radeon 4850 hd


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4850, no second thought. Available for 6.5k-7k, which is a terrific price.

Also, check GTS250 which is direct competitor to HD4850 (rebranded 9800gtx+ avaiable for much lower price).


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks,
can u tel me where i can sell and buy second hand comp hardware


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tel me the diff between PCIe x 16 and PCIe x 16 2.0?


Can we use a gfx card in PCIe x 16 which is said to be compatible with PCIe x 16 2.0?


----------



## rajhot (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rockstar09 said:


> Thanks,
> can u tel me where i can sell and buy second hand comp hardware



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rockstar, you can use pcie1.0 card in 2.0 and 2.0 card in 1.0.

no issues.


----------



## myhotdog (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD4850, no second thought. Available for 6.5k-7k, which is a terrific price.
> 
> Also, check GTS250 which is direct competitor to HD4850 (rebranded 9800gtx+ avaiable for much lower price).


where u getting this card 4850 @ 7k ?


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi frineds .. I want to connect 2 monitors with single CPU.. anybody know wht hardware(s) will be required for the same....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@myhotdog, check Rahul's posts in TechEnclave (TheITWares is id). you can even get PowerColor HD4870 512MB GDDR5 for 9.3k


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't remember what is the config of my PSU. And its not written on my PSU.
The details on the sticker attached to PSU reads:

Circle Brand Model CPH692
AC Input : 200 V-240 V / 63 Hz / 5A
DC Output : 
+12 V & 14 A
-12 V & 0.5 A
+5 V & 25 A
-5 V 0.5 A
+3.3 V & 5 14 A
+5VSB & 0.5 A
Cable:
ATX 20 Pin       1 no.
ATX + 4 Pin      1 no.
ATX 12 V CPU   1 no.
HDD                4 no.
FDD                1 no.

Can anybody tell me what may be the rating of the PSU?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hii all i just bought a samsung 2033sw monitor and i need a good directx 10 graphics card for it my budget is 5-6k. Is 9600GT okie to play games like crysis,GTA4,assasins creed.mirror's edge etc???


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you can get 9800GT if your budget is strictly inside 6k. stretch a little bit and get HD4770 or HD4850 or GTS250 (whichever is cheaper). They will be perfect for your display)


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandeepk said:


> I don't remember what is the config of my PSU. And its not written on my PSU.
> The details on the sticker attached to PSU reads:
> 
> Circle Brand Model CPH692
> ...



You have a 450W PSU 

BTW, are you planning for a gfx card ?


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
Thanks for the information. Which info did you use to conclude that? 
I am actually relieved that it won't be necessary to change my PSU  I am planning to buy Sapphire HD4670 (slightly tight on budget and I am casual gamer). If I am not wrong (I have searched the forum and the web), it will work with 450W PSU, right?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It will.


----------



## myhotdog (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> @myhotdog, check Rahul's posts in TechEnclave (TheITWares is id). you can even get PowerColor HD4870 512MB GDDR5 for 9.3k


unable to find his thread  can u give me link


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

Not sure how good PowerColor is but check the prices of it's ATI range. Terrific, totally terrific.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> *theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
> 
> Not sure how good PowerColor is but check the prices of it's ATI range. Terrific, totally terrific.




PowerColor is good. I am using 2 of their 4890s....good make. All is fine. Only facing an issue with CCC..trying to resolve that..!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cool, in that case HD4870 for 9.3k will be terrific deal.


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey I searched for HD 4850...any site offering to sell it???
Also, what is the next best card???
(Around 5.5-6K)

Also, will I need to change my psu or 450W is enough??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for 6k, it's 9800GT but for 6.5k-7.5k you can get HD4850 or GTS250. Both are more or less the same. so, get the cheaper one among HD4850 and GTS250.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude, GTS250 consumes 140W of power, that's HD4890 level.

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/video/mainstream-roundup-2/diagr/24_power.png


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, every1 i hav a ques. What is hybrid SLI actually?

Can i sli my mobo's gfx chipset wit a gfx card's?


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a 450w PSU of a local(i don't know actually) co. X-tech....
The ques. is would that be enough to operate a 4850hd or GTS 250?
What is the power consumed by either of them?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandeepk said:


> @topgear
> Thanks for the information. Which info did you use to conclude that?
> I am actually relieved that it won't be necessary to change my PSU  I am planning to buy Sapphire HD4670 (slightly tight on budget and I am casual gamer). If I am not wrong (I have searched the forum and the web), it will work with 450W PSU, right?



Just multiply volt with ampere  & you will get watt 
Now add all those watts & you will get the total rating 
BTW, your PSU can deliver around 420W according to the calculation but
it is rated as 450W

BTW, though a HD4670 may work I will suggest you to go for a psu which can deliver atleast 19A on the +12V rail to be on safe side. You can look out for Colorsit 450W PSU Rs.1K or zebronics Platinum 500W Rs. 1.5K

HD4670 consumes about 60W. BTW, what is your hardware config. Post in details.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rockstar09 said:


> Hi, every1 i hav a ques. What is hybrid SLI actually?
> 
> Can i sli my mobo's gfx chipset wit a gfx card's?



1.


> Hybrid SLI® technology, based on NVIDIA’s industry-leading SLI technology, delivers multi-GPU (graphics processing unit) benefits when an NVIDIA® motherboard GPU is combined with an NVIDIA discrete GPU. Hybrid SLI increases graphics performance with GeForce® Boost and provides intelligent power management with HybridPower™.


from nvidia website 

2.
Yes. But you will need a compatible mobo & gfx card.



> I have a 450w PSU of a local(i don't know actually) co. X-tech....
> The ques. is would that be enough to operate a 4850hd or GTS 250?
> What is the power consumed by either of them?



No. Get corsair VX450W instead ( Rs. 4K )

HD4850 & GTS 250 consumes around 110-120W under load ( GPU power consumption not the whole rig  )


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear

1.  Yes. But you will need a compatible mobo & gfx card.

Will zotac 9300 and gtx250 do the trick?


2.  No. Get corsair VX450W instead ( Rs. 4K )

Whats the diff.?


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Dude, GTS250 consumes 140W of power, that's HD4890 level.
> 
> *www.xbitlabs.com/images/video/mainstream-roundup-2/diagr/24_power.png



Meaning...4890 level..?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Dude, GTS250 consumes 140W of power, that's HD4890 level.
> 
> *www.xbitlabs.com/images/video/mainstream-roundup-2/diagr/24_power.png




But does not this chart tells something different 

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/Z/181799/original/image028.png

But the truth is a HD4850 consumes 110W & a 9800GTX+ consumes 117W & the GTS250 is nothing than a tweaked 9800GTX+ so a GTS 250 consumes same power as a 9800GTX+ & the above chart also shows only 1W different under load


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rockstar09 said:


> @topgear
> 
> 1.  Yes. But you will need a compatible mobo & gfx card.
> 
> Will zotac 9300 and gtx250 do the trick?



Check out this link


2.  No. Get corsair VX450W instead ( Rs. 4K )

Whats the diff.?[/QUOTE]

Corsair VX450W is far more better than a generic 450W psu. High cards needs a lot of power so they draws it through the +12V rail but a generic PSu
delivers very poor power through +12V rail as there ampere rating is not much & the component used is also inferior.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Invest in a good PSU..you will thank yourself down the line. It is very very critical to the system...specially when mounting power-GPUs..!


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
Thanks for your info. I was not aware of how to calculate rating.
My config is:
AMD Athlon X2 5200+
Asus 690G M2A-VM motherboard
2 x 160 GB Seagate HDD (One SATA and other PATA)
1 DVD-RAM drive (PATA)


----------



## myhotdog (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> *theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
> 
> Not sure how good PowerColor is but check the prices of it's ATI range. Terrific, totally terrific.


so r u recomending powercolor HD4850 ? one more thing why sapphire's price is high than power color


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm. maybe because of better components and support. As I have not checked powercolor, I can't say. But I heard that Palit cards have higher failure rate when compared to Sapphire, XFX and EVGA


----------



## myhotdog (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> hmm. maybe because of better components and support. As I have not checked powercolor, I can't say. But I heard that Palit cards have higher failure rate when compared to Sapphire, XFX and EVGA


take a look at this review 
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/powercolor_hd4850/15.htm


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
thanks, for ur support.

The next ques. is which BRAND shud i go for while choosing 4850hd and GTS250, in the case of reliability and life?

And what will b there resp. prices?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI: Sapphire, XFX, ASUS.
nVidia: XFX, EVGA, Gigabyte, ASUS.

Also, Palit, PowerColor and Zotac are great brands for VFM cards, best one being Palit


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just go for the cheapest one you find.

Believe me..all the GPUs are the same. Bigger companies (XFX,EVGA) just charge more for the brand. They are all reference ATI or nVidia. Yes -- you can pay extra if the bundle is better, or they have a modified cooler mounted.

Look for the following ranking most to least important: (Once you decide your model example 4850, GTS250

Look for the following specific to your needs, and India.

1. Price. (Online you will get it better--Lynx, IT Wares etc)
2. Customer Support. (Will they provide support in India -- your town. What are the RMA procedures).
3. Bundle. (HDMI adapter, digital to analog adapter, S-Video cables, molex to PCI.E Converters x how many)
4. Cooler mount (for OC--down the line)

And research the following:

1. How powerfull is the GPU.
2. Future scalability.
3. Do you have the current PSU/UPS requirements.
4. Is it really the right card for your use.

I personally researched my GPU(s) for days before deciding on it. I read like 20 something reviews..went to many forums. Your GPU will probably be the single most expensive component in your system set up...!


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *sandeepk* - Buy a new PSU ( suggested on earlier posts )

@ *Rockstar09* - desibond suggested you quite good brands but I would say for ATi Sapphire or Palit & For Nvidia Palit, Zotac or EVGA


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys.., I need a graphics card within 10k...' 

I want 2 play games @ 1920* 1080 resolutions....'  

I have chosen ati hd 4770 is this one is better than hd 4870...'

I will xfire it later and want good performance ...' and won't change it in nxt 3 yrs...' 

I have phenom 2 940 with ga ma790gp - ud4h mobo and Corsair 4gb ram with tx 750...'

Is this psu is enough to power my rig with 2 hd 4770 in xfire and whole system in a cm 690...'  

Plz suggest quickly as I will buy in this week...?


----------



## loktar (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for those who are still confused about the choice between gts 250 and hd 4850 , looking at the present state of the market , my recommendation will be gts 250 anyday.....
couple of website may claim hd 4850 outperforms gts 250 but i beg to DISAGREE...

before i bought my gfx card i researched thoroughly and at all the websites that i swear by for gfx benchmarking show gts 250 is a WAY better performer..

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1772/galaxy_geforce_gts_250_1gb_graphics_card/index9.html

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/bfg_gts250_oc/7.htm

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gts-250,2172.html

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/palit-gf250gts.html

*www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=674

*techreport.com/articles.x/16504/1

*www.guru3d.com/article/palit-geforce-gts-250-2048mb-review-test/1

now i know gts 250 = rebranded 9800gtx = 8800 gts g92... but the issue here is the most vfm card and not the label of the card itself.... at kolkata at least gts 250 costs around 7.3k but 4850 is around 7.5k so price diff is negligible here...

also note that palit gts 250 comes with a monster cooler that idles at 45c and at load max 60c..... but can't say that for 4850 (except for palit sonic edition which is priced at least 1k higher).. though people claim that bios tweaked 4850 runs a bit cooler honestly i found no way to verify this so on the thermal context gts 250 again is a safer bet...

the only cards that stand out actually are ati 4870 or nvidia 260 gtx and above but they belong to a higher price segment..

ati 4770 can be a good alternative but availability issues and ridiculous pricing make it a very difficult choice....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Arnab

Powercolor Radeon 4870 for 9.3k or Palit GTX260 for 10.5k


----------



## falumittir (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> @falumittir
> 
> get atleast 9600gt 512mb or 9800gt 512mb
> 
> ...


 
@raj

thanks for replying buddy...........point noted............but my initial porblem remains the same.......i guess 9600 & 9800, both the cards are PCI E 2 cards.........i am using Intel DG41TY mother board.........& this one comes with a PCIE 1 slot........so technically i cant put these two cards in my mother board.......i really dont want to buy a new mobo right now......can you suggest me a PCI E 1 card in nVidia 9 series or ATI equivalant series that will go with i.e. compatable with my mobo............


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Arnab boss* - Get the Powercolor Radeon 4870 512MB as desibond suggested  & later get another one & CF them  & yes your PSU is enough to handle those beasts


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you can use PCI-E 2.0 cards to PCI-E 1.0 slot and vice versa.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



falumittir said:


> @raj
> 
> thanks for replying buddy...........point noted............but my initial porblem remains the same.......i guess 9600 & 9800, both the cards are PCI E 2 cards.........i am using Intel DG41TY mother board.........& this one comes with a PCIE 1 slot........so technically i cant put these two cards in my mother board.......i really dont want to buy a new mobo right now......can you suggest me a PCI E 1 card in nVidia 9 series or ATI equivalant series that will go with i.e. compatable with my mobo............



 @ falumittir
all graphic cards can be used in your mobo  
all cards are compatible with your mobo  

so get 9800gt or  gts 250 or ati 4850


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have AMD Sempron(tm)  Processor 2800+1.60 GHz,512MB RAM,
RAM Slots 2 DDR DIMM,
Expansion Slots 3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR
Resolution 1024 x 768
Color Depth 32-bit

Recommend me a good graphics card compatible with my PC.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Rahul, forget about it!


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Arnab boss* - Get the Powercolor Radeon 4870 512MB as desibond suggested & later get another one & CF them  & yes your PSU is enough to handle those beasts


 
This suggestion sounds good for Arnab. Not familiar with AMD processors/chipsets.  

But is his processor and motherboard over clockable. XFire is of no use unless you can really OC and pull the full juice from multi-GPUs.

Also is his motherboard x16 x16 or x8 x8..?


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks guys...,but i am getting xfx hd 4770 @ 7500 and 2 of them will cost me 15k so is hd 4770 is good as i read some post that if it were put in xfire than it can b similar to gtx 280 and can handle the latest games in high resulations..../

so guys should i go 4 hd4770 or hd 4870...!


----------



## Maverick340 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am looking for a animation oriented graphics card. Will be pairing it with an AMD X4 955 or i7 920 (not sure)  WIll NVIDIA Quadro be okay with a AMD Proccy ? Also if someone could kindly let me know the prices (mid -high performance)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ for Animation Quadra is best , u can go ahead with Corei7 would be gr8


----------



## falumittir (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> @ falumittir
> all graphic cards can be used in your mobo
> all cards are compatible with your mobo
> 
> so get 9800gt or  gts 250 or ati 4850



@raj

thanks again.......i am bit nVidia fan  so my preference is 9800 GT.....now my question (here i go again ! ! !) is i am using a Zabronix Platinum 500 wat PSU.....is that sufficient.........if not then shall i go for 9600 GT (plz plz plz  don't even think of suggesting to buy a new PSU )

once again thank u for ur help....


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That PSU can easily handle 9800GT


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> This suggestion sounds good for Arnab. Not familiar with AMD processors/chipsets.
> 
> But is his processor and motherboard over clockable. XFire is of no use unless you can really OC and pull the full juice from multi-GPUs.
> 
> Also is his motherboard x16 x16 or x8 x8..?



Chipset :

North Bridge: AMD 790GX 
South Bridge: AMD SB750
& HT BUS is 5200/2000 MT/s

So this one can OC pretty easily 

BTW, they supports CF in x8 x8 mode ( just found it today )


----------



## shwetanshu (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

where to find palit in delhi???

My budget is 7.5K to the max... suggest a gfx card... chose palit gts 250 but unable to fine it... dont want to buy Powercooler cards for nobody has used them...

previously had XFX 8600GT.. got fried and warranty too fried!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



falumittir said:


> @raj
> 
> thanks again.......i am bit nVidia fan  so my preference is 9800 GT.....now my question (here i go again ! ! !) is i am using a Zabronix Platinum 500 wat PSU.....is that sufficient.........if not then shall i go for 9600 GT (plz plz plz  don't even think of suggesting to buy a new PSU )
> 
> once again thank u for ur help....



just FYI. Get 9800GT if you can find it for 5.5k. Because you get HD4850 for 7k and this one is on a different level when compared to 9800GT. anyways, if you are not ready to change that PSU and if you game on a 1280x1024 or lower resolution, just get 9600GT or HD4670 for 4.5k.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shwetanshu said:


> where to find palit in delhi???
> 
> My budget is 7.5K to the max... suggest a gfx card... chose palit gts 250 but unable to fine it... dont want to buy Powercooler cards for nobody has used them...
> 
> previously had XFX 8600GT.. got fried and warranty too fried!



couldnt edit the post again, threw error again and again!

My config:
e4600 c2d
4 GB Kingston  RAM
CM 500w
500 GB + 320 GB + 250 GB (PATA)
DG35 intel mobo


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



falumittir said:


> @raj
> 
> thanks again.......i am bit nVidia fan  so my preference is 9800 GT.....now my question (here i go again ! ! !) is i am using a Zabronix Platinum 500 wat PSU.....is that sufficient.........if not then shall i go for 9600 GT (plz plz plz  don't even think of suggesting to buy a new PSU )
> 
> once again thank u for ur help....



@ falumittir

Cool  
just close your eyes and get  nvidia 9800gt  512mb  
Zabronix Platinum 500 wat PSU.....is  sufficient as said by topgear 8)



if you goona ovelclock the nvidia 9800gt get coolermaster 600watts psu or crosair vx450


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> @ falumittir
> 
> Cool
> just close your eyes and get  nvidia 9800gt  512mb
> ...



@ this time buying 9800GT is really doesn't make sense  - Go for GTS250 

If u r Nvidia Fan though get GTS 250 from XFX which is possibly a solid brand but little costly 8K 

9800GT is not worth for this time !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Totally agreed. 9800GT is not at all a worthy buy.


----------



## falumittir (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> just FYI. Get 9800GT if you can find it for 5.5k. Because you get HD4850 for 7k and this one is on a different level when compared to 9800GT. anyways, if you are not ready to change that PSU and if you game on a 1280x1024 or lower resolution, just get 9600GT or HD4670 for 4.5k.



@desiibond

thanks for ur suggestion.......


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> @ this time buying 9800GT is really doesn't make sense  - Go for GTS250
> 
> If u r Nvidia Fan though get GTS 250 from XFX which is possibly a solid brand but little costly 8K
> 
> 9800GT is not worth for this time !!






desiibond said:


> Totally agreed. 9800GT is not at all a worthy buy.




budget problem for falumittir, so he is getting 9800gt 
and if he gets gts250 then he need to change is psu also  so he is going with 9800 gt


----------



## falumittir (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@raj_v1982 -----  thanks buddy.......

@desiibond & damngoodman999 ---- thank u guys also......i understand ur view but what raj has pointed out is correct..........my budget .......lets c if i can manage then definitely i m gonna buy GTS 250 (& will change the PSU also ) ..........thanks again.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



falumittir said:


> @raj_v1982 -----  thanks buddy.......
> 
> @desiibond & damngoodman999 ---- thank u guys also......i understand ur view but what raj has pointed out is correct..........my budget .......lets c if i can manage then definitely i m gonna buy GTS 250 (& will change the PSU also ) ..........thanks again.....




But think 9800GT is not giving u performance as for future games - may be Nov /09 games are tend be little competitive for the Grafix cards 

My choice is HD 4850 with Decent PSU !!


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> But think 9800GT is not giving u performance as for future games - may be Nov /09 games are tend be little competitive for the Grafix cards
> 
> My choice is HD 4850 with Decent PSU !!



Still budget talks 
Money decides everything 

little budget - little purchase
high budget - high purchase


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



falumittir said:


> @raj_v1982 -----  thanks buddy.......
> 
> @desiibond & damngoodman999 ---- thank u guys also......i understand ur view but what raj has pointed out is correct..........my budget .......lets c if i can manage then definitely i m gonna buy GTS 250 (& will change the PSU also ) ..........thanks again.....



@ falumittir

if u have budget then go for PALIT GTX 260 SONIC


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shwetanshu said:


> couldnt edit the post again, threw error again and again!
> 
> My config:
> e4600 c2d
> ...



as you mentioned your budget is 7.5K..................

Just get Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yo... can zeb400w smsps can pull 9600gt? my friend wants it.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm. don't think so. my zeb 450W PSU used to stuggle to give stable power to HD2600XT.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then what's the way to go. That fellow has no budget more than 600.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My cousin also wants to buy a graphics card. However, he is an Nvidia fan and won't consider ATI. He wants to choose between GTS 250 and 9800 GTX+. Which one would be better for him? I was thining of GTS 250 as the specs are the same, but GTS 250 is smaller and requires only 1 power connector instead of two. They both consume the same power, though.

Also, he has a power supply that can provide 450W, but I am not sure about its quality. The details are as follows:

Coloursit ATX12V (450 W)
+3.3V 18A
+5V 30A
+12V 19A
-5V 0.5A
-12V 0.8A
+5VSB 2A

Is this PSU enough to run a GTS 250 or 9800GTX+ (450W is the min power required for both, as mentioned by Nvidia) or should he consider getting a better quality or higher wattage PSU?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

both are same.  GTS250 is rebranded 9800GTS+ and is a little bit fine tuned card. go for it. and the SMPS may not be enough.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> both are same.  GTS250 is rebranded 9800GTS+ and is a little bit fine tuned card. go for it. and the SMPS may not be enough.



Is that because the SMPS is a local one and hence may not be able to supply 450W power reliably?

Please suggest a sufficient but relatively cheap SMPS which will work with GTS 250.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeap!! My suggestion would be Corsair VX450W or GlacialPower 650AA or cooler master Extremepower 500W


----------



## bippukt (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oops, looks like my cousin also has 945G (perhaps 945GCL) motherboard. The GTS 250 is available for Rs 8500 only (sweet!), but as it is a PCI Express-2 card:

1. Does 945GCL have PCI-E 2 support? I couldn't find out.
2. If not, then does it make any sense to buy GTS 250?

*fingers crossed for the answer*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

don't worry about pci-e 1 or 2. you won't find much difference for GTS250. all you have to worry about is whether the pc has PCI-E slot or not.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> don't worry about pci-e 1 or 2. you won't find much difference for GTS250. all you have to worry about is whether the pc has PCI-E slot or not.



It has a PCI express slot alright  (And if I am wrong, I will eat grass and buy a new mobo, proccy and whatever else is necessary )

Well, my cousin has gone to the comp shop to get the GTS 250 and the power supply. Corsair is not available, but i-ball and Cooler Master is. I will take a look at the Cooler Master models available and then decide which one to take.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, I (or my cousin - it's not final yet ) bought XFX GTS 250 512 MB for Rs 8500.

Power supply was a bit tricky, and I couldn't find a single rail 12V PSU. So we settled for a 600W Cooler Master Extreme Duo with 2 12V rails with 18 amps each. Hopefully, that won't be a problem.

Now, it's game time


----------



## ashish1224 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is MSI as a brand?
 My friend just bougth an MSI 4850...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashish1224 said:


> How is MSI as a brand?
> My friend just bougth an MSI 4850...


its good and its reliable


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@bippukt, 8.5k for GT250 is a bit high given that you can now get HD4870 for 9.3k


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashish1224 said:


> How is MSI as a brand?
> My friend just bougth an MSI 4850...



I have a MSI P45 Platinum Motherboard.

Hardware point of view it is pretty good.

But their support manuals (translated from mandarin/chinese), and driver disks (do not auto fire, have to search your component set ups) are bad.

What all you got in the GPU bundle..how much was the cost..!


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys any suggestion 4 xfx hd 4770 in xfire or any other comparable to this in single card...'


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Arnab, Just get GTX275 or HD4890 which are cheaper than 2x HD4770 and gives same  or better performance.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> @bippukt, 8.5k for GT250 is a bit high given that you can now get HD4870 for 9.3k



I know it's not the best, but I couldn't find either HD4850 or 4870 here. Besides, I have got a liking for Nvidia gfx cards. And I also got good reviews for GTS250.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i wanted to buy psu for my computer, i can't find crosair or coolermaste psu 
where can i get coolermaster psu in madurai ??? 
I asked in premier systems , but they don't have it  
they have only zebro pro 500w only  that to  , they give only by order 
madurai people help me 


(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## r4gs (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've been using my gtx 260 sonic for a 45 days and can report the following,

All at 1600x900 max settings, max af

Crysis           24fps no aa
far cry 2       46fps full aa
half life 2      240fps no aa (aa screws up the hud)
STALKER       115fps no aa (aa screws up the crosshair)
Dead space   130fps full aa
Call of duty 2/4 90fps full aa
GRID            55fps full aa.
Cryostasis demo 16fps no aa (game crash no matter what, i'm guessing demo trouble)
Codename panzers 18fps no aa.

3d mark vantage 1440x900, performance, no aa- 10295/29506

The performance while not at par with the online scores, is still satisfactory. I think the cpu is a huge bottleneck. Especially in crysis. I get a steady 24 no matter what happens on screen. Even aa makes no difference.

Conclusion: If you're getting a 260, get a better processor.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nice Little Review 

One suggestion : Get a good cpu cooler & OC the hell out of your CPU. OC it to 3.6Ghz at-least & the bottleneck should be gone


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Nice Little Review
> 
> One suggestion : Get a good cpu cooler & OC the hell out of your CPU. OC it to 3.6Ghz at-least & the bottleneck should be gone


 
+1...I shall be doing the same (very soon)..regarding the OC.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ah okay. atleast you should have bargained!! GTS250 512 MB card is available for 7k and not for 8.5k. For that price you could've got 1Gb card.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ah okay. atleast you should have bargained!! GTS250 512 MB card is available for 7k and not for 8.5k. For that price you could've got 1Gb card.



I couldn't find an HD4850 here, nor a Corsair or even a decent CM PSU, so you can guess what the situation is here. The 1 GB card was available for 10400, which is too expensive IMO, especially since I have a 1440X900 resolution display.

The games are running great on my cousin's Core 2 duo PC, so I am having great fun. Far Cry 2@ultra high is great fun


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that's damn costly. where did you buy that card from?


----------



## bippukt (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> that's damn costly. where did you buy that card from?



From Business Infosys in Lucknow - couldn't find anyone else and the guy never tries to skim you. I told him that it was expensive but he said that was the only price he could get it at.

He has never sold anything above 9800GT by the looks of it - I had to tell the guy who installed the GPU that he needed to connect the 6 pin power cable into the graphics card or else it won't run.

Things were so much simpler when I was in Mumbai - I just went to Lamington road with list and I got it at the right price


----------



## Archer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@desiibond

thanx i think i will go for HD 4770


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Recently I got palit GF 8400 GS Super512mb DDR2 64 B card. its PCI - E with Dual Link DVI /HDMI port along with VGA

Its installed OK but my query is that....
I got a small Wire along with it & there is small "AUDIO IN" slot on the graphic card(Inside Just above the fan). Whats the use of that wire & where do I connect it on my Mother board (Intel D946 GZIS)

*www.palit.biz/product/vga/picture/Bp00769-pic3.jpg

currently I 've installed the card & working ok but is there any need to change My cabinet with good power supply & cooling fans
I'm having I ball Itower cabinet (400W pS not sure) with sinle fan
Intel MB D946 GZIS
Intel C2D 1.80GHZ processor E 4300
660GB Segate sata HDD
3 GB DDR2 Ram
LG DVD Writer.

thanks in adv.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sandynator

Hope that pin doesn't affect you anyway. So leave it.

And if your card works good, then no need to change your PSU/Cabinet. When it starts to crunch the PSU or it disturbs the Cabinet, then you ought to think about that. Until then, no problem.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ raj kumar

Its related to HD audio  I guess  & MB has HD audio links thats Why

I want to clear my doubt


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sandynator
Then just read the manual that comes with the GPU and connect it to the appropriate pin in Mobo.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ rajkumar 

Just go thru this page

*www.palit.biz/main/faq_show.php?pc_cate=vga&id=101


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ rajkumar 

there is nothing in the manual


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sandynator
Unable to open the link as the proxy blocks it. Anyway why dont you read the manual by yourself.
It doesnt took more than 5 minutes.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @sandynator
> Unable to open the link as the proxy blocks it. Anyway why dont you read the manual by yourself.
> It doesnt took more than 5 minutes.



There is no manual as such its just a installation Guide 
I.ve gone thru it


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sandynator

Whatever it is. Did it had anything about that wire. If not, then try locate the matching slot to pin the wire.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandynator said:


> Recently I got palit GF 8400 GS Super512mb DDR2 64 B card. its PCI - E with Dual Link DVI /HDMI port along with VGA
> 
> Its installed OK but my query is that....
> I got a small Wire along with it & there is small "AUDIO IN" slot on the graphic card(Inside Just above the fan). Whats the use of that wire & where do I connect it on my Mother board (Intel D946 GZIS)


 
If your motherboard has HD AUDIO out, connect that pin header via the wire to your AUDIO IN on the GPU. When you scale to HDMI the audio feed should be picked from here...!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> If your motherboard has HD AUDIO out, connect that pin header via the wire to your AUDIO IN on the GPU. When you scale to HDMI the audio feed should be picked from here...!





@ above
Well thanks mate
following r the images of wire & MB Diagram

plz... guide me if at all I can establish the HDMi connection

*picasaweb.google.co.in/sandynator/Gfx#5361136875184686402


*picasaweb.google.co.in/sandynator/Gfx#5361136878466694626


Sorry for the botheration I'm noob yaar
Thanks in adv.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ above
Well thanks mate
following r the images of wire & MB Diagram

plz... guide me if at all I can establish the HDMi connection

*picasaweb.google.co.in/sandynator/Gfx#5361136878466694626

*picasaweb.google.co.in/sandynator/Gfx#5361136875184686402


What is this HD Audio link for on my board??
I've only Normal 3 (3.5mm)connecters at rear


Sorry for the botheration I'm noob yaar
Thanks in adv.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sandynator said:


> @ above
> Well thanks mate
> following r the images of wire & MB Diagram
> 
> ...


 
It is there on your motherboard. It is the PIN-Header behind the PCI slot.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> It is there on your motherboard. It is the PIN-Header behind the PCI slot.




Thanks Buddy!!

Its confusing yaar Its 16 pin header HD audio Link & I 've to connect the two pins i.e Red and Black(GND mentioned on the socket)







*nmso.mdg.ca/WebManuals/Vx_7_8_English/components/mbd/connectors/hd_link.jpg


How to Go about 
Thanks for having patience on me.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just wanted to give some feedback on my (or my cousin's) purchase of GTS 250 1GB:

It is really silent - even though there is only 1 external fan in my cabinet and it is not working right now, the GTS 250 doesn't make any noise at all! That is really pleasant


----------



## dare_devil (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am going to buy a laptop with 512mb ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570, will it play all the game and i want to change graphics card can i change it in my laptop?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it's just okay kind of card and no you can't change it later.


----------



## strider11 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi everyone !

This is my first post on this forum ! Till now I've been just a reader ! 

The thing is I'm buying a system for my cousin ! I've finalized 

AMD Phenom II 940   !!!!!!!!!!
ASUS M4A78_E          !!!!!!!!!

Future buy >>>>  hd4870 or similar range ( around a year down the line ! )

Now the question is my dealer says I'll be OK with a VIP 500 Watts PSU and I BALL "Work-horse" cabinet !

So am I doing right ? Will the PSU be ok for my system considering I'll be using only one graphic card and that too a year down the line ! I'm noy buying it right away ! Will the PSU handle the card ( and this is an extra question will it be ok with overclocking !!! ) 

Also please confirm prices !

PSU 500 watts VIP >>> Rs 1900
IBALL  Workhorse Cabinet >>> Rs 2000 

Thanks in advance to all you guys !


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dare_devil said:


> i am going to buy a laptop with 512mb ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570, will it play all the game and i want to change graphics card can i change it in my laptop?


 
Laptops are not that good for gaming. The embedded GPUs are not up to the mark. You probably will be able to play games, but with most effects turned low.

And since I love to place an analogy: "gaming with a laptop is like trying to kill a tiger with an airgun.!"


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



strider11 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> This is my first post on this forum ! Till now I've been just a reader !
> 
> ...



NOT A CHANCE !!

The PSu is 400watts & 500watts are dosn't matter all u need is good brand recommended for the grafic card with 36A or more under 12V rail 

U can get CORSAIR VX 450 (or) Glacial tech 650 

ANTEC EA650 is another chance if there is availability !!

Get a good airflow cabinet !! check for zebronics - only for cabinet


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dare_devil said:


> i am going to buy a laptop with 512mb ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570, will it play all the game and i want to change graphics card can i change it in my laptop?



U r lucky u just asked now , my friend yesterday bought DELL studio 15 same model u specified immediately there by he bought CRYSIS WARHEAD , FARCRY 2 , GTA 4 , SIMS3 , ASSASSIN CREED , FALLOUT 3 , HAWX some other game worth 15K , right now he can play only SIMS 3 @ medium he told that he is going to give the laptop tom it self getting new Desktop !!

If u want gaming Laptop try to get M17 from ALIENWARE next month launching through Dell Cost is Approx 1Lakh - it comes with GTX260M with P8600 processor (DAmn processor will be bottle necks )


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and same config costs 30k in a desktop


----------



## bippukt (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1 lakh!!! Man, imagine the kind of desktop gaming rig we could make with that much money...really, let him get the desktop...even if he gives away his laptop for free, it would be cheaper for him


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello to all, my system specs are ASUS-M2N-MX-SE, athlon X2 4000+, 2 GB DDR2 RAM 667 MHZ,gigabyte 460 watt PSU and PALIT GTX 260 sonic......I am not getting good gaming performance as expected from GTX 260 due to cpu bottlenecking as my LCD is 19 inch 1440 X 900. now i want to upgrade my cpu and mobo in 5 to 6 k. any suggestions .??????
I am thinking of gigabyte G31 mobo and intel e5200 priced at 5.5 k. What do u think ? plz suggest thanks.......


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I don't think there is a bottleneck here.

Which game are you playing and which OS your pc is on?

I am able to play all the games at full resolution.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

actually i am not getting the performance as shown on reviews in crysis, cod 5, STALKER CLEAR SKY, CRYSIS HIGH 25 fps, COD 5 ULTRA 40 FPS and 40 in STALKER EVEN DEAD SPACE 40 fps and os is window vista 32 bit


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dixit8611

Which PSU do you have?
At what speed you use ur CPU?
There are so many things that affect the performance.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am using my cpu at 2.1 GHZ and psu is gigabyte 460 watt


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

those reviewers will be using core i7 or high end processors with low latency DDR3 RAMs for review. don't expect the same for your rig.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *dixit8611* - It's very true you will not get performance similar to those reviews as your cpu is really bottlenecking your gfx card & it's speed is not that great. Just get the g31+e5200 combination & trust me it will perform way better. 

E5200 @ stock can easily beat a 7750/7850B.E.. Just oc the cpu to 3Ghz & see how well it performs


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> E5200 @ stock can easily beat a 7750/7850B.E.. Just oc the cpu to 3Ghz & see how well it performs


Can u tell me a useful link where i can see e5200 vs 7750 or 7850.....*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/athlonx2_7850/ see this for 7850.....as far as i know on stock 7850 is better than e5200........


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@dixit, what topgear said is true. E5200 is better than 7750.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, I use a intel quad core ,Intel DQ35MP Motherboard, 4 gb ram , 500W SLI Smps,XFX 9500 1GB and 320GB HDD. Can u kindly suggest me a Graphics card? I want to UpGrade.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@fatalcore, get GTX295


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> @fatalcore, get GTX295


and some latest games.......


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi desiibond,
Thanks a lot for your reply,Can u kindly tell me that how is GeForce® 250 GTS 1024MB DDR3 Core Edition (GS-250X-ZDFC) ?
And what is the price of this card in India?
Can u please tell me the price of GTX295 in India?
It will Be very Helpfull, I am also using a Creative 7.1 Sound Card , So will there be any Problem With The upgrade?
i Use Vista Ultimate 64 Bit.
Thanks a lot.
Looking Forward for Your Suggestion.
Thanks,
FatalCore


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX295 should be around 35k in India but not sure though.

GTS250 is good if you get it inside 8k coz HD4870 is available for 9.5k and GTX260 for 10.5k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi desiibond,
> Thanks a lot for your reply,Can u kindly tell me that how is GeForce® 250 GTS 1024MB DDR3 Core Edition (GS-250X-ZDFC) ?
> And what is the price of this card in India?
> Can u please tell me the price of GTX295 in India?
> ...



GTX 295 from palit 28K

No problem with the Creative 7.1 -  its only PCi card !


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX295 will be very costly for me, GTS 250 will be a ok purchase.What do u say?
and thanks for the vital information.
Fatalcore


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> GTX295 will be very costly for me, GTS 250 will be a ok purchase.What do u say?
> and thanks for the vital information.
> Fatalcore




Whats is ur budget ?? i can help u ??

Also which brand of PSU are u Using ??


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi damngoodman999,
My Budget is 10,000 . I am using Atrix 500W SLI PSU.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi damngoodman999,
> My Budget is 10,000 . I am using Atrix 500W SLI PSU.




The PSU is not good for cards over 5K 

U need to get good PSU - CORSAIR VX450 is best bet  costs u 4K 

u can get HD 4850 1GB for 7.5K from sapphire ! 

Sapphire  HD 4850 1GB is nice card !


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dixit8611 said:


> Can u tell me a useful link where i can see e5200 vs 7750 or 7850.....*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/athlonx2_7850/ see this for 7850.....as far as i know on stock 7850 is better than e5200........



7850 B.E. is a higher clocked 7750 B.E. ( with increased default multiplier )

A 7750 be can OC max to 3.2Ghz ( stable )
a e5200 at 3Ghz can beat a 3.2Ghz 7750 B.E. So it can easily beat a 7850 be.

You can find a pic of 3Dmark06 score of 7750BE from desibond in which cpu score is not more than 2200.

But a OCed e5200  @ 3Ghz has cpu score of nearly 2800.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

true. 7750 was the worst Black Edition ever released by AMD. better get Intel E5200 or AMD Athlon II X2 250.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for ur suggestions........ but my preference is  gaming only........ and i am not gonna do anything else,can u tell me an intel mobo which can support overclocking in cheapest price. I mean under 3k .........


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,Today I enqired XFX NVIDIA GTX 1 Gb Rs.10.5 And 512MB Rs.8.5.
Can u people please suggest what should I do Or wait for few months for the price to fall?
Please Advide,
Thanks 
fatalcore


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX what??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dixit8611 said:


> thanks for ur suggestions........ but my preference is  gaming only........ and i am not gonna do anything else,can u tell me an intel mobo which can support overclocking in cheapest price. I mean under 3k .........



A G31 should be available inside 3k but not at all a good board for overclocking.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX250
I am extremely sorry for not mentioning it.
Fatalcore


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> GTX250
> I am extremely sorry for not mentioning it.
> Fatalcore




Total waste 

U can get GTX260 OCed version for 10.8K 

i told u - u have look in to ur PSU first !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@fatalcore, 

it's GTS250 and paying 10.5k for it is waste as you get Palit GTX260 Sonic edition for same price. GTS250 should be at around 8k price range.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> A G31 should be available inside 3k but not at all a good board for overclocking.


Thanks for suggestion.......


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guess August is the right time for me to get a new graphics card.. but I'm really confused.. I've around 14-15k.. and I'm really confused between Sapphire
's 4890 and XFX GTX 275.. I've been using 4890 since last two days playing Crysis without any headaches at 768p (4x AA).. Its running smooth.. but the explosions don't look as good as they were on my old 8800 GT.. 

I also tried converting a movie for my iPod Touch with the help of AVIVIO Video Converter.. but it said that the following format is not supported.. so please help guys. what're your views 4890 or 275 ??


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PS :- current 4890 is of my friend..


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> Guess August is the right time for me to get a new graphics card.. but I'm really confused.. I've around 14-15k.. and I'm really confused between Sapphire
> 's 4890 and XFX GTX 275.. I've been using 4890 since last two days playing Crysis without any headaches at 768p (4x AA).. Its running smooth.. but the explosions don't look as good as they were on my old 8800 GT..
> 
> I also tried converting a movie for my iPod Touch with the help of AVIVIO Video Converter.. but it said that the following format is not supported.. so please help guys. what're your views 4890 or 275 ??


 
Not being a fanboy here...but I would recommend the HD4890

For it:
1. Is almost neck-to-neck with the GTX285.
2. Beats the GTX275 in most games (except Crysis).
3. Runs cooler then the GTX275.
4. Less power hungry then GTX275. (Load)
5. Overclocks like crazy. (memory reaches 1 GHZ).

Against it:
1. Bad fan profile.
2. Loud under load.
3. Slightly high power consumption under idle.
4. Probably last of the HD4XXX series. 5XXX series are around the corner.
5. HD4870 is close to HD4890 for performance.

Price wise the Powecolor HD4890 ( RS. 13,838 ) and Palit GTX 275 ( RS. 13,838 ) are both the same. (Lynx Chandigarh). Though the XFX one is slightly more.

Am using 2 x HD4890 [Crossfire] and am having a blast. For a month I was on one card, even then I could play most games maxed out to full.

You can read *this* review also.

Best of luck. Let us know, what you decide...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Not being a fanboy here...but I would recommend the HD4890
> 
> For it:
> 1. Is almost neck-to-neck with the GTX285.
> ...



HD 4890 is good card but donot touches GTX 285 

GTX 280 keeps up with HD 4890


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> HD 4890 is good card but donot touches GTX 285
> 
> GTX 280 keeps up with HD 4890




Correct..but it is close..to the GTX 285 except for the Crytek Franchisee..!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh ... looking at your siggy.. i think that your CPU is a bottleneck to the crossfired cards.. i think that you shd go for a high performance quad core.. Intel Q9550 or AMD Phenom II 940..


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> @asigh ... looking at your siggy.. i think that your CPU is a bottleneck to the crossfired cards.. i think that you shd go for a high performance quad core.. Intel Q9550 or AMD Phenom II 940..


 
Yes..I know that. Though thanks for the suggestion. I am planning to get the exact same quad (Q9550) you have suggested. 

The only reason I am not doing so right now, do not have time, to dismantle the system, and mount the new CPU.  But yes, the Q9550 will definately open up the Xfire.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys , i need a little help here my machine config is as follows
AMD 939 Athlon 3000+
1 GB ddr 1 ram
160 gb hdd seagate 
XFX 6800 gs graphics card
Viewsonic 17 inch monitor

The problem i have is that my graphic card died on me this morning, my dealer is offering me a 8400 with 256 mb ram for 1300 bucks, I have a budget of abt 5-6 k . Kindly suggest an appropriate card for me . The system is used mostly to play games and net surfing and i try to run all the games on it even if it runs at lowest settings


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have been suggested 
Radeon HD 2600XT GDDR3
Nvidia GeForce 8800GT 512MB


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

pls guys help me out here


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you can buy Palit 9800 GT at RS 6200 or u can buy 9600 GSO at RS 5000(not sure abt price of GSO)  but 8400 sucks, don't waste ur money.8800 GT is damm good but i don't think it is in ur budget.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dixit8611 said:


> you can buy Palit 9800 GT at RS 6200 or u can buy 9600 GSO at RS 5000(not sure abt price of GSO)  but 8400 sucks, don't waste ur money.8800 GT is damm good but i don't think it is in ur budget.




What abt cards like 9500 gt and 8600gy from XFX , They should be around 3.5-4k . Will they able to play new games at the low settings??


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry i meant 8600gt


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> graphics  Sapphire
> 4890 and XFX GTX 275..


  GTX 275 consumes 93 watt more on load and 30 watt extra on idle when compared with 4890 and the performance gains are not big ..... plus i don't think ur psu can handle it . XFX GTX 275 is priced at 17 k on lynx while 4890 is near 13k so make ur choice .


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Grim Reaper said:


> What abt cards like 9500 gt and 8600gy from XFX , They should be around 3.5-4k . Will they able to play new games at the low settings??


Yes they can, but look for an overclocked model if available, otherwise 8600 GT is good, i used it for more than one year and here r some desi benchmarks
STALKER shadow....... all settings high, dynamic lightning disabled 1440X900 50 FPS
CALL OF DUTY 4 all settings high 1024X768  40_50 fps and 
Orange box at high 40_50 fps


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@GrimReaper, 8800GT 8600GT and 2600XT are very old cards. if you are not a serious gamer, look for HD4670 for 4.5k and add a good PSU for the remaining amount.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@GrimReaper.. you can also get HD 4850 for 6.5k from Lynx Chandigarh.. they accept orders online or via DD... contact them..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Grim Reaper said:


> sorry i meant 8600gt



A GTS250 512MB @ 7k would be a nice deal.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Yes..I know that. Though thanks for the suggestion. I am planning to get the exact same quad (Q9550) you have suggested.
> 
> The only reason I am not doing so right now, do not have time, to dismantle the system, and mount the new CPU.  But yes, the Q9550 will definately open up the Xfire.



yes Q9550 or Phenom 2 940 is  powerful processors to handle Crossfire of HD 4870X2


BTW r u using TX650 for HD4890 crossfire both the cards


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

btw, isn't Dual HD4850 better than dual HD4870???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> btw, isn't Dual HD4850 better than dual HD4870???



From what i saw Xfire of HD4850 is almost close to HD4870 512MB Xfire 

HD 4870 1GB crossfire is far more better than HD 4850


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^okay. and will it be worth the 6k-7k price difference?


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> yes Q9550 or Phenom 2 940 is  powerful processors to handle Crossfire of HD 4870X2
> 
> 
> BTW r u using TX650 for HD4890 crossfire both the cards



Yes, am using the TX650 for both the cards. It is supporting XFire fine. Stressed it over night, on extreme burn mode for FUR MARK.

The set up is like *THIS*.

Not much load on the Molex rails, kept them free for the GPU power servicing..!

At load I should be hitting ~560-570W, so am safe. 

Though regarding the processor upgrade. If I go for a Q9550 I am almost in the i7 league...not sure what to do. How would an E8400 do the job, its supposed to be a good C2D..? Any other Quads cheaper..?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh

E8400 will be OK, but upgrading from C2D to C2D is pointless. So better get a entry-level Quad like Q8200(45nm) or Q6600(65nm) and OC them to unleash their power. It wont let you down.


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> btw, isn't Dual HD4850 better than dual HD4870???



Should not be. HD4870 is a higher card, with GDDR5 vs HD4850 -- GDDR3. HD4870 has more processing power, but yes, the system would be power hungry.



damngoodman999 said:


> From what i saw Xfire of HD4850 is almost close to HD4870 512MB Xfire
> 
> HD 4870 1GB crossfire is far more better than HD 4850



Of course yes. HD4870 is a higher grade card, in Xfire will beat the HD4850.



desiibond said:


> ^^okay. and will it be worth the 6k-7k price difference?




Depends. Moving to multi-GPU systems, lots of parameters come into play.

1. PSU.
2. Heat.
3. Game scaling.
4. Price (of course) 
5. Processor power

If you can get a 'second' card for 6k-7k, and your PSU/UPS /CPU will support, move to XFire then. You can get a good boost of >30%-40% depending on the situation.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Should not be. HD4870 is a higher card, with GDDR5 vs HD4850 -- GDDR3. HD4870 has more processing power, but yes, the system would be power hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In 512MB category HD 4850 crossfire keeps the hands down with HD 4870 512MB 

HD 4870 512MB is not good as like HD 4870 1GB 

HD 4850 1GB DDR3  almost equals the performance to HD 4870 512MB


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

actually i researched an found out that ati radeon 4670 is actually better than 9500 and 8600 variants , i placed an order for it today will get it by tomo evening, set me back by 5050 bucks ,thanks a lot guys


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ hd 4670 .. good buy


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: aa*



387432827964155 said:


> huaghhgcvzxfgasdfvhghtsswrerfdtresg


Kill this guy.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's better not to quote a spam post...........coz ......someone might get curious to check out those links for po{n stuffs..........


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> It's better not to quote a spam post...........coz ......someone might get curious to check out those links for po{n stuffs..........


I'll keep it in mind, but doesn't digit forum have any filters.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^you should see what happens when filter is off


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I'll keep it in mind, but doesn't digit forum have any filters.



All forums use some kind of filters to block vulgar words/languages & spam post/ advertising


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^hmm well, but...err...this is digit forum


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^hmm well, but...err...this is digit forum



^^ 

OT : Good to see you back j1n M@tt. BTW You haven't been online for past few days? Busy with college? eh...


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey should i get a Palit hd 4870 for 12,500 or should i SLI 2 XFX 9600s,which would cost 8,500? pls help,i can afford dat much.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

WTH?? HD4870 for 12k is waste. you can get HD4980 for 13.5k which is lot lot better.

And it will still be better than 9600GTs in SLI. 

always opt for a single powerful card. learned this after looking at few reviews about crossfire and SLI. 

inside 5k: HD4670
Inside 7k: HD4850
Inside 9k: GTS250
Inside 11k: Palit GTX260 SP216 896MB Sonic Edition
Inside 15k: GTX275 or HD4890

Note: make sure you have equally powerful CPU and PSU.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> OT : Good to see you back j1n M@tt. BTW You haven't been online for past few days? Busy with college? eh...



nope..I finished clge dude  ...am a freelancer now  . ya, now a days I was busy with some extra learning stuff


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thx desiibond u took a heavy load off my mind.can you suggest anythin betw 10,000-12,000


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finally decided.. GTX 275 wins again.. coz there are two cases :-

#1. PhysX n CUDA
#2. My computing history says this :-

1st PC - Gigabyte GA-ATRS-350MT with onboard ATI and discrete GeForce FX 5200
2nd PC - AMD 690 G with ATI X1250 and discrete GeForce 8800 GT
3rd PC - AMD 790 GX with ATI HD 3300 and discrete GeForce GTX 275...

so i guess history is repeating itself....


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> WTH?? HD4870 for 12k is waste. you can get HD4980 for 13.5k which is lot lot better.
> 
> And it will still be better than 9600GTs in SLI.
> 
> ...



Under 5K range a 9600Gt is far more better than HD4670
( theitwares guys are selling Palit 9600Gt 512MB DDR3 @ only 4.7K )


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey will gtx260 be better or hd4890.also in aug digit it sez 4870 in 13.5 K.where did u get your info man, huh desiibond?


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> hey will gtx260 be better or hd4890.also in aug digit it sez 4870 in 13.5 K.where did u get your info man, huh desiibond?





desiibond said:


> WTH?? HD4870 for 12k is waste. you can get HD4980 for 13.5k which is lot lot better.
> 
> And it will still be better than 9600GTs in SLI.
> 
> ...



Here you go, some prices and the respective links..

*HD4870*  - 10763
*HD4890*  - 13325
*GTX260*  - 13530

Have picked out the cheapest variants...! (With largest VRAM)

HD4890 would be better than the GTX260. They are close in performance in some games..depends on the game. HD4890 is a shade faster. Difference between the two cards is +- 5 FPS in most games. (Though that is quite a bit in the gaming world.....!). With both cards -- their price being similiar you can play nearly all games (NOT CRYSIS), maxed out settings, and get smooth game play.

*Direct Technical Comparision Link.*
*Real World Scenario Compariion Link.*

The above 2nd link is HD4890 vs GTX275, but GTX260 is part of the testing/benchmarking process, so you should have a fair idea.

Best of luck, with your choice. Happy gaming...!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude. Palit GTX260 sp216 is around 10.5k rupeed. from where did you get the price of 13k for GTX260. That should be the price of GTX275.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> dude. Palit GTX260 sp216 is around 10.5k rupeed. from where did you get the price of 13k for GTX260. That should be the price of GTX275.




EVGA 260 SC is 13K


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> dude. Palit GTX260 sp216 is around 10.5k rupeed. from where did you get the price of 13k for GTX260. That should be the price of GTX275.




The underlined text in my post is hyper linked. Will take you to the source. 

Though it is Lynx.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> hey will gtx260 be better or hd4890.also in aug digit it sez 4870 in 13.5 K.where did u get your info man, huh desiibond?



HD4890 is better than GTX260 

GTX275 is better than HD4890 

& yes, desibond is correct palit GTX260 is 10.8K @ theitwares.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> The underlined text in my post is hyper linked. Will take you to the source.
> 
> Though it is Lynx.



EVGA pricing is always on higher side. Better to go for Palit Sonic edition which is also a factory overclocked card and is a superb performer. paying 13k for GTX260 is not at all worthy!!!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> EVGA pricing is always on higher side. Better to go for Palit Sonic edition which is also a factory overclocked card and is a superb performer. paying 13k for GTX260 is not at all worthy!!!!



yes..you are correct. 13K is too much for the GTX260. Your quoted prices are more reasonable...! Palit Sonic is good. 

But I would still suggest the HD4890 (fanboy...!..Yes I confess)


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep. HD4890 and GTX275 are in same league (but GTX275 has little bit more fps, which could be spared for the liking of color Red) . Get the one that you like more


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can i play crysis in high-very high settings wit hd4890?also which brand should i go with


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh yes.

brands if you want a decent price:

Palit
Point of View
Zotac

Premium brands:

EVGA
XFX
Gigabyte
ASUS


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey how much is a gtx 275


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

around 14k


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can i get these cards in baroda, in gujarat or  will i have to go to mumbai?if so, where should i look for them?


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Both the GTX275 and HD4890 are good cards...Definately..they will run Crysis with all maxed out....! I was able too..! 

Not sure about availability in your home town..if you cannot go to Mumbai, you can order the cards online (and get them after 6-7 days of boring wait).

Though what are your system specifications....is it a new build, or you will plug these cards, into an existent build.

WHY not go for two 4770s and X-fire them. They will beat both the above...! In price and performance..!


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,Everyone, Please help me once again,i have some terrible problem.I am using Q9550,i got hold of XFX 250 I GB Graphics card, and i purchased the new PSU as suggested,But Now i want to change my motherboard,I  am thinking of Intel DG45ID or ASUS P5Q-EM,Please help.
I also want to sell of my Current Motherboard Intel DQ35MP Purchased on 22/07/09,What shold i do?I live in Kolkata.My range is 7000 only for new board.
I want to play games only and use it for .Net programming sometimes.Please help,
Looking forward for your Cooperation,
Thanking You!
FataCore


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 7k you will get a pretty good board. 

check this one: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks desiibond,But what about the two boards that i mentioned? 
I also want to know that what is the difference Between Performance PC and Mainstream PC? and Chipset motherboards? difference between P45 and G45 ?
I accept to be an ignorant fool,and i ope you guys will definitely mae me aware of the terms.
Thanks a lot,
Fatalcore


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would stay away from those Intel motherboards. ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI boards offer better VFM.

ASUS P5Q-EM is a good board but having only one PCI slot is not good. 

in ASUS, you can Check ASUS P5Q (*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2752) or Asus P5N7A-VM with nvidia 9300GT onboard or


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey how much will 2 4770s/4870 in x-fire cost?my system config is intel core 2 duo E4500@2.20 Ghz,an intel D945GCPE motherboard,2X1 Transcend 1GB ram.I'm plugging the card into an old build


----------



## foruamit2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ better get a single ATI 4890@ ~ 14k. crossfire solution will reqiure more money, more power, better PSU, sometimes has issues with games ( mostly newly launched).


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

around 13k to 14k. you need more RAM and a better proccy to really push Crossfire.

btw, what is the resolution of your monitor?


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi desibond,
thanks for your sugesstion. "Stay away from Intel" i am pleased that u have asured me to stay away.
But I am getting confused about the boards,My budget is Only Rs.7000 if i can realise my current board for rs.5000. I hope you can understand me.

So can u please kindly suggest me only 1 or one alternate motherboard within that budget. Please,I will go and buy that boad only, So i have to be 100% sure,i hope u can understand it brother. I use Q9550,8GB Corsair,620W Corsair Psu,one XFX 250 1GB.

Please suggest one final board considering my available money.

Thanks
FatalCore.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you are using Q9550, you better get a high quality board as these quad core's full potential is not yet utilized. And by getting high quality board, you get efficient power usage and also life will be longer.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi desibond,
> thanks for your sugesstion. "Stay away from Intel" i am pleased that u have asured me to stay away.
> But I am getting confused about the boards,My budget is Only Rs.7000 if i can realise my current board for rs.5000. I hope you can understand me.
> 
> ...



There are really some good mobos under 7K.

Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L ( Ultra Durable Series  ) & MSI P45 NEO3 FR.

Get whichever you you can find though I would recommend the 1st one .


----------



## abhadi (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,
    I've decided to go for 2 X Hd4770. . . Mobo - MSI - 790gx
Smps - Tagan u-37 500W.... Will it be sufficient for those cards ??? Or else should i go for SMPS change ??? Please help me out guys.... 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi
ASUS P5Q-EM
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L
ASUS P5Q

Which one is good?for my Processor?

Please advce,
Thanks
Fatalcore


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi
> ASUS P5Q-EM
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L
> ASUS P5Q
> ...



Gigabyte GA-EP45-Ud3l


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi
> ASUS P5Q-EM
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L
> ASUS P5Q
> ...



Answered to your question on post No. 8677 of this page. 
Haven't you seen that ?
It's just one post above of your post 


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1151192&postcount=8677


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey,new Zotac 9600GT Eco will run on normal non-branded 400W PSU ?
Recently I have read a review at Digit(Aug Ed).
Zotac 9600GT Eco 512MB DDR3 does not need any external power.
Is that true ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you are lucky, yes. that depends on how efficient your PSU is.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> If you are lucky, yes. that depends on how efficient your PSU is.



     Sorry, I don't get it.....


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my res is 1440-900.what is proccy?i'm kind of a n00b!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Hey,new Zotac 9600GT Eco will run on normal non-branded 400W PSU ?
> Recently I have read a review at Digit(Aug Ed).
> Zotac 9600GT Eco 512MB DDR3 does not need any external power.
> Is that true ?



Yup it will, if u r lucky enuff? I knew a friend of mine who runs his 8800GT with a Intex 450W PSU w/o any hiccups....

And external power in sense, yes it does. It comes with 16pin power connector and you need to connect it...


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Yup it will, if u r lucky enuff? I knew a friend of mine who runs his 8800GT with a Intex 450W PSU w/o any hiccups....
> 
> And external power in sense, yes it does. It comes with 16pin power connector and you need to connect it...




Dont play on luck when concerning PSU...!

Get a good one (not sure abotu INTEX though)...and be happy.!


----------



## Toocool (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Not a serious gamer.. Want a graphics card under 4k.. Which has the best vfm? Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500GT under 4k

my suggestion: HD4670 for 4.5k


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Sorry, I don't get it.....



I don't think it's safe to run a 9600Gt even it's eco edition with a generic 400W psu. Eco edition means it draws power in the range what a pci-e slot can deliver ie 75W unlike a normal 9600Gt which requires around 100W.

Generic psu's have very poor +12V rail ampere rating. To run a 9600Gt your PSU should have atleast 19A rating over +12V rail.

BTW, what are your other components ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> my res is 1440-900.what is proccy?i'm kind of a n00b!



The question is kinda confusing & of course was posted in the wrong section
( it should be on QNA sec - do post in appropriate section from next time )

From your post your screen resolution is 1440*900 & proccy means - processor or CPU


----------



## Revolution (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> BTW, what are your other components ?



My System:
Intel Dual Core 2.0GHz
Gigabyte G31
2GB 800Mhz RAM
450W Zebronics(normal) PSU

My Brother's System:
Intel Core2 Duo 2.2GHz
XFX 630i
2GB 800Mhz RAM
400W iball PSU


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^wrong thread. this is meant only for Graphics!!


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi, topgear

I ordered the gigabyte board, I hope My Graphics card wont be n issue to it(XFX 250 1GB).I am very worried about it.
And i beg you all to pardon me for disturbing u all for such a long time.
Looing forward for your Cooperation
Thanks 
Fatalcore


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> My System:
> Intel Dual Core 2.0GHz
> Gigabyte G31
> 2GB 800Mhz RAM
> ...



Your system may be able to run this but don't run it on your bro's rig.
if you want a 9600Gt I recommend you to get the Zotac 9600GT eco edition card which does not requires an additional power connector & consumes  around 25W less than normal 9600Gt.

BTw, can you mention the ampere rating ( A ) of your psu's +12V rating.
It's written on the side label of the PSU.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


fatalcore said:


> hi, topgear
> 
> I ordered the gigabyte board, I hope My Graphics card wont be n issue to it(XFX 250 1GB).I am very worried about it.
> And i beg you all to pardon me for disturbing u all for such a long time.
> ...



There should not be any kind of problem..Wish you all the best....


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am buying the following:

1) Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
2) MSI P45 Neo - F [Intel P45 Chipset 1333 FSB]
3) Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256Bit
4) Corsair VX450

It adds up to around 23K.

Now someone please explain to me,do I need extra fans to keep this system from heating up. My current cabinet has no extra case fans. It can accommodate 2 rear and 1 side (maybe 80mm or 92mm) fans (I have a cheap Frontech nero cabinet). So what to do.

Also I was thinking about an option: Cooler master Centurion 590 cabinet which is around 4k. The Centurion 590 cabinet has 2 120mm fans and 6 more optional slots and may have a 12V/26A PSU (do tell me about its SMPS).

Please tell me what should I do.  Waiting eagerly for your replies guys....


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Raptor, replied already in the other thread that you created!!


----------



## abhadi (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,
   My plan to but MSI Hd4770 X 2 was delayed by a week... So,now when asked the shopkeeper says he has only 1 card left... will take a week or so for another piece..... But has cards of another manufacturer..
    So my question is does 1 MSI hd4770 and the other XFX/powercolor in crossfire has any program conflict,performance lags than to go for same brands ?????

   Also is powercolor a good manufacturer ???? If that has to be my last option 

Cos i've been thinking of getting it bfore 13th 

thanks in advance .  .


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhadi said:


> Hi guys,
> My plan to but MSI Hd4770 X 2 was delayed by a week... So,now when asked the shopkeeper says he has only 1 card left... will take a week or so for another piece..... But has cards of another manufacturer..
> So my question is does 1 MSI hd4770 and the other XFX/powercolor in crossfire has any program conflict,performance lags than to go for same brands ?????
> 
> ...



Ideally there should not be any performance lag..if mixing cards of different manufacture. 

They should both be at same clocks. Else the faster card will automatically down clock.
(or you can OC the slower card to match the quicker card)

Powercolor is fine. Have 2 of them -- 4890.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) not a problem as long as the cards run at same memory can core clock speeds. In such case, the faster one downclocks itself to the faster one's speed. For HD4770, I don't think anyone except XFX has released overclocked cards.
2) PowerColor is a good brand for ATI cards.

Since you are going for crossfire, you better get card which pushes air outside (like this one *www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD 4000series/4770.aspx instead of something like this *www.powercolor.com/Global/bigpic.a...IE_HD4700_4770_512MB_GDDR5/PSD/image_a_xs.jpg). Because in the latter case, you again have to invest in good CPU cooler. Though I had only one HD4770, I had to install extra side fan for 600 bucks as the temp was increasing inside as heat from HD4770 is being blown onto HDD and CPU components.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 1) not a problem as long as the cards run at same memory can core clock speeds. In such case, the faster one downclocks itself to the faster one's speed. For HD4770, I don't think anyone except XFX has released overclocked cards.
> 2) PowerColor is a good brand for ATI cards.
> 
> Since you are going for crossfire, you better get card which pushes air outside (like this one *www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD 4000series/4770.aspx instead of something like this *www.powercolor.com/Global/bigpic.a...IE_HD4700_4770_512MB_GDDR5/PSD/image_a_xs.jpg). Because in the latter case, you again have to invest in good CPU cooler. Though I had only one HD4770, I had to install extra side fan for 600 bucks as the temp was increasing inside as heat from HD4770 is being blown onto HDD and CPU components.



yea..go for a dual slot design, these GPUs get really hot, and you seriously do not want that heat inside your cabinet.

Though what cabinet are you planning. 

Plan your

1. Power Supply.
2. Ventilation.
3. UPS --> Directly correlated to (1) + 30% overhead.

Really well when going in for XFire.


----------



## abhadi (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks asign and desiibond....
    I think i'd be going for 1 MSI and other XFX hd4770 of the above model..... Else both the XFX models if i can find one....
  I have zebronics antibiotic cabby and tagan u-37 500 W smps....
    Will it be sufficeint for cooling or should get some extra fans  ????


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhadi said:


> ^^ thanks asign and desiibond....
> I think i'd be going for 1 MSI and other XFX hd4770 of the above model..... Else both the XFX models if i can find one....
> I have zebronics antibiotic cabby and tagan u-37 500 W smps....
> Will it be sufficeint for cooling or should get some extra fans  ????



Your PSU should be fine...

If you can mount more fans...(not sure how many your cabinet will support, but it should have a default of 3), would be better.  The more the merrier. 

Once you have Xfire up and running, stress it using FURMARK (no game will take it to that limit though), and see the 2 GPU temperatures, as well as other system components. Do not try OC'ing, and system benchmarking, till you are in the* green* for temperatures and PSU support.

Happy gaming...!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhadi said:


> ^^ thanks asign and desiibond....
> I think i'd be going for 1 MSI and other XFX hd4770 of the above model..... Else both the XFX models if i can find one....
> I have zebronics antibiotic cabby and tagan u-37 500 W smps....
> Will it be sufficeint for cooling or should get some extra fans  ????



You may need to change the cabinet or you can have the side panel modded to put a 120mm fan or another 80mm fan. 

anyways, first try what asigh suggested, post your temperatures here and then we will see if extra cooling is necessary.

Note: the temps in my PC reduced by 7-12 degrees after adding one 120mm side fan.


----------



## abhadi (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks guys....  
    Will soon post the temp as soon as i get those.... 
That was really helpful guys.... Thanks again ...


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what are good brands for a GTX 275?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit
EVGA
MSI
Gigabyte
ASUS


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> You may need to change the cabinet or you can have the side panel modded to put a 120mm fan or another 80mm fan.
> 
> anyways, first try what asigh suggested, post your temperatures here and then we will see if extra cooling is necessary.
> 
> Note: the temps in my PC reduced by 7-12 degrees after adding one 120mm side fan.



Yes, true...a side panel fan really helps. It will in a 'dedicated' manner blow fresh air on the two 4770s. Believe me, those two boards -- running will generate quite a lot of heat within the cabinet space. 

If you can manage a 120MM all the better. Though the new generation ATI cards, are all right till 95+C, but why run your chips at such high temperatures....!


----------



## kite08 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My PC has an Intel DC945GCCR Motherboard, Dual Core processor @1.66Ghz, 2 GB RAM, and is running Windows XP sp2.About a month since i installed the XFX FORCE NVDIA 8400GS Graphics Card last year my monitor seems to go completely blank at times when the card is plugged in and the screen comes back when i switch bach to my motherboard's inbuilt card. However the reverse has also happened i.e when the RGB o/p is connected to the motherboard there's nothing on my monitor while it runs fine when i switch to my graphics card. The drivers required for both cards are installed correctly. So my question stands, Is there any problem with my motherboard or my Graphics Card?? please help i'm at my wits end!!!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kite08 said:


> My PC has an Intel DC945GCCR Motherboard, Dual Core processor @1.66Ghz, 2 GB RAM, and is running Windows XP sp2.About a month since i installed the XFX FORCE NVDIA 8400GS Graphics Card last year my monitor seems to go completely blank at times when the card is plugged in and the screen comes back when i switch bach to my motherboard's inbuilt card. However the reverse has also happened i.e when the RGB o/p is connected to the motherboard there's nothing on my monitor while it runs fine when i switch to my graphics card. The drivers required for both cards are installed correctly. So my question stands, Is there any problem with my motherboard or my Graphics Card?? please help i'm at my wits end!!!!



1. Is Primary displays set to PCI-E via the BIOS..? This will disable the onboard GPU.
2. Which monitor you have..?
3. How is the monitor connected -- interface. DVI or Analog..?
4. Take out your RAM modules and clean the contacts and re-seat them.
5. Do (4) also with the 8400GS.
6. Is the 8400GS being recognized correctly --- look at 'device manager'.


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what's the BEST buy for a gtx 275 from the brands you mentioned,desiibond?


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which is better,hd 4890 or gtx 275?also include real world scenario,like noise, heat levels,etc,not only performance.i'm kinda torn b/w both of dem.some people say dat the gtx 275 is better,but in past posts it;s written that the increase in performance is'nt worth the 'side effects' of gtx 275.also how much will be 2 hd 4890s in x-fire.i posted this ques earlier but no one answered.pls answer guys!!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I think they were answered...see below...!

For 2 x HD4890 be ready to shell out to the tune of ~ RS. 27,000. 



desiibond said:


> yep. HD4890 and GTX275 are in same league (but GTX275 has little bit more fps, which could be spared for the liking of color Red) . Get the one that you like more





ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> hey how much is a gtx 275





desiibond said:


> around 14k





asigh said:


> Both the GTX275 and HD4890 are good cards...Definately..they will run Crysis with all maxed out....! I was able too..!
> 
> Not sure about availability in your home town..if you cannot go to Mumbai, you can order the cards online (and get them after 6-7 days of boring wait).
> 
> ...


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone suggest me Good Graphics Card Under 15K (Excluding PSU) ??

Purpose:-
1. Watching HD Movies.
2. Playing Games like Far Cry 2, Crysis , NFS Pro Street...

My System Config:-
1. E8400 3.0Ghz
2. 4GB 800Hz
3. Dell 22" 1680 x 1050 resolution max (DVI, Analog, HDMI inputs)
4. Intel DG33TL
5. PSU 400 Watts

Need to Know:-
1. Graphics Card Model No. Brand ATI/NVIDIA with price?
2. Which one is performance wise good for my pc config?
3. Also PSU according to Card with price?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI Radeon HD4890
Nvidia Geforce GTX275


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ pariharvikas23 - get a corsair VX550W ( Rs. 5.8K ) or TX 650W ( Rs. 7K ) PSU.

For ATI gfx cards look for brands like sapphire or powercolor

For Nvidia zotac, palit, evga etc.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ pariharvikas23 - get a corsair VX550W ( Rs. 5.8K ) or TX 650W ( Rs. 7K ) PSU.
> 
> For ATI gfx cards look for brands like sapphire or powercolor
> 
> For Nvidia zotac, palit, evga etc.


Powercolour has 2yrs warranty(Tirupati, kolkata), better to go for brands like Palit.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Powercolour has 2yrs warranty(Tirupati, kolkata), better to go for brands like Palit.



Palit & powercolor has same warranty period but for a cheap but reliable ATi gfx card I would recommend sapphire or powercolor 

& for a cheap & reliable Nvidia gfx card I would recommend palit or zotac


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ATI Radeon HD4890
> Nvidia Geforce GTX275


 
Thanks for replying, Can you also specify the prices?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

both are around 14k.


----------



## kite08 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> 1. Is Primary displays set to PCI-E via the BIOS..? This will disable the onboard GPU.
> 2. Which monitor you have..?
> 3. How is the monitor connected -- interface. DVI or Analog..?
> 4. Take out your RAM modules and clean the contacts and re-seat them.
> ...



Well this is the current status and config of my system.
1.Primary Display is set to Auto
2.My monitor is Samsung SAMTRON 56V 
3.Monitor connection - Analog 
4.I have cleaned them recently 
5.8400GS is recognised correctly in device manager
To add to these there are 13 pins in the RGB socket of my monitor. Could these pose any problem?


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kite08 said:


> Well this is the current status and config of my system.
> 1.Primary Display is set to Auto
> 2.My monitor is Samsung SAMTRON 56V
> 3.Monitor connection - Analog
> ...



Set the primary display to PCI-E, from the BIOS.

Your pins seem fine. Even I used a GT8500 with my Samtron 56V via the Analog connection, it was fine.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will a 9500GT 512MB DDR3 beat a 8600GT 512MB DDR3???

Whats the cheapest 95GT 512MB DDR3 variant i can get?

9500GT is a best choice for mild gaming? (Mean, playing games like GTA4,Far Cry2 at low-mid settings @ 1024x768 res )

Coz i wont get money till late October,so decided to buy a temp one. Please suggest me guys????


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500GT is slightly better. Say about 10-15%

Galaxy 9500gT 512MB GDDR3 Rs. 3.5K ( or may be littile less ! )

Yup, it's though not the best will give you enough performance as the amount of money you will spend on it 

If yo want something more powerful then look for HD4670/4650 GPs. They will cost Rs. 1000 % Rs. 400 more respectively


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Man, i said i spend not much. So a HD4670 is like a tough choice. So will buy if sumone sell their used one. BTW I am getting an offer to buy a used 86GT 256MB DDR3 for around 2k(may be less) . So what you guys suggest? May i get it? Or buy a new 9500GT 256MB DDR3 one....


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Man, i said i spend not much. So a HD4670 is like a tough choice. So will buy if sumone sell their used one. BTW I am getting an offer to buy a used 86GT 256MB DDR3 for around 2k(may be less) . So what you guys suggest? May i get it? Or buy a new 9500GT 256MB DDR3 one....


 
Go for a 9500GT..it is ahead of 8600GT.


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thx Asigh and Desiibond,i'm taxing a XFX radeon hd4890.btw,can you suggest a good PSU for it and the price.i'm thinking about one around 2K


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2k PSU? hmm. maybe a zebronics gold 500W or 600W. you better get a Corsair 550W or similar PSUs with 85% efficiency.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Go for a 9500GT..it is ahead of 8600GT.



Thanks dude... I'll go for 9500GT, What if i got a 8600GT 256MB DDR3 for 1.5k(used one)


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> 2k PSU? hmm. maybe a zebronics gold 500W or 600W. you better get a Corsair 550W or similar PSUs with 85% efficiency.



A good Corsair 550W is a nice choice. Gives stable throughput. Though your system will not all utilize this, but at full load the HD4890 will pull in around ~190W. This PSU will give clean supply to your system, and you can be at peace, when it comes to power setu up. You will also be future scaled...!




rajkumar_pb said:


> Thanks dude... I'll go for 9500GT, What if i got a 8600GT 256MB DDR3 for 1.5k(used one)



It is slower then the 9500GT. You are planning to change GPUs...so if for a few month (or days or weeks), you can do with lower performance, then the 8600GT is a good deal for 1.5K. You can play games at lower resolutions...!


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Thanks dude... I'll go for 9500GT, What if i got a 8600GT 256MB DDR3 for 1.5k(used one)



Like I said 9500GT is only 10-15% faster than 8600GT. Since you are going to get a another powerful card later it will be wise to get the 8600GT @ 1.5K.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi everyone,
can u all please tell me what are the prices of Corsair and zebronics Pro Psu's?
I am looking for 600W Or + Psu's for my brother who is using XFX 9500 GT 1GB.
Looking forward for your cooperation.
He is also looking for a good motherboard within 7500,Please advice the best possible as per your choice.He is using a Intel Core™ 2 Quad Q8200	2.33GHz   4MB  Yorkfield	45nm R0 95W 1333 Processor,
Thanks a lot,
Regards,
Fatalcore


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A Gigabyte P45 based mobo should be enough which should cost around 5.5k
And you don't need a 600W PSU to power 9500GT. A Corsair VX450W (4k) should be enough.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> A Gigabyte P45 based mobo should be enough which should cost around 5.5k
> And you don't need a 600W PSU to power 9500GT. A Corsair VX450W (4k) should be enough.


Hi DessiBond,Thanks for the advice, But can u kindly be very specific model number of the board,and the prices of the Psu's as specified? he wants a 600W only , he later plans for SLI.
Looking forward for your cooperation.
thanks,
fatalcore.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mobo: GA-EP45-DS3L for 6k

PSU: CMPSU-650TX for 7k (650W)


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9500GT on SLI??? Tell him to buy at least a 9600GT as that would be a much better option.

Tagan Super Rock TG600-U33 600W @ 6.4k
Corsair TX 650 @ 6.8k
Zebronics 600W Pro @ 3.7k
Source -> THIS!

The Corsair VX450W can reach a max of 570W btw.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a ton dessibond, u rock !
Thanks sir,

Thanks Techalomaniac,
for yorr valuable comments,How is Zebronics 600W Pro?

Desibond Techalomaniac please advice Zebronics 600W Pro or Corsair VX450W? Whick one is better?

Techalomaniac, i am sorry that my bro has already purchased the 9500GT.I dont have any idea about SLi.So it will be very wrong for me to comment anything about this issue.

Thanks again for such good advice.
Regards,
Fatalcore.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Sorry didnt read properly! I dunno about Zebby Pro, but the VX450W is very good!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would pick Corsair VX450W.

Also for SLI P45 boards won't work as it supports crossfire. Check for nvidia chipset based boards.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,desibond i am sorry i didnot understand this boards very well.It would have been very good help if u directly specify the model number,
One more request,i am using Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L,Intel Q9550 Quad 2.83,4 Gb Corsair ram,XFX 9500 Gt, 500 Gt HDD,
Then also what would be the best buy PSU?
Please advice if i use XFX 250 1gb What Would be the PSu using the others contant.

Thanks 
Fatalcore


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ config is awesome except for the GFX card. VX450W should be more than enough for the above config, even with the GTS 250!


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well My brother has taken the 9500gt Card and thusday i will get the XFX GTS 250 1GB,and a new casis COOLER MASTER Elite NV-334-KWN1-GP Black,that is why i am thinking of a PSU for myself also.
Please advice about the final config,next month after puja i will intall 4Gb more ram.
AS u said VX450W will be enough.U are sure nah?

Desibonds comment will also be valued ,hence i request u too to advice
Looking forward for your advice
thanks
Fatalcore


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At the most you can buy Antec EA 650 @ around 5k if you can find it. That will be future proof too!

I think VX450W will be more than enough, but wait for some other comments too. Never finalise based only on one person's opinion.


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> At the most you can buy Antec EA 650 @ around 5k if you can find it. That will be future proof too!
> 
> I think VX450W will be more than enough, but wait for some other comments too. Never finalise based only on one person's opinion.



The VX450 should be enough to power the system. The GPU will pull in approximate 150W at load. The PSU will have enough juice to supply the rest of the system.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *fatalcore* - Get GTX 260 or GTX 275 instead of GTX 250. Plait GTX 260 & GTX 275 will cost you Rs. 10.6 & 13.5K respectively. That will be a good match for your powerful rig.

For PSU get CoolerMaster Real Power pro 550W Rs. 5.5K or corsair VX550W Rs. 5.8K.
or CoolerMaster Real Power Pro 650W Rs. 6.5K & Corsair TX650W Rs. 7K.

But the corsair VX450W is the most VFM choice coz it can deliver upto 570W @ just Rs. 4K 

For your bro get the MSI P7NSLI PLATINUM @ Rs. 8.3K if he really wants go with sli. It supports Tri Sli 

But I will recommend spend the money on a powerful GPU palit GTS 250 which is only Rs. 7.3K. BTW, what's your bro's current mobo ?


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Why not recommend HD4850, 4870 512MB? Or 4890?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I think GTS250 is better than HD4850 and GTX260 is much better than HD4870, especially GTX260 sonic edition from Palit. It rocks.

among HD4890 and GTX275, I would pick one that is cheaper


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how much will be the xfx hd 4890 black edition?
the cost ain't written on the xfx site.and i don't know the street prices.also there's no india site for xfx.it's really convenient,is'nt it!


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello there,desiibond


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why do you want to buy XFX only? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218

XFX 4890 was 17k a long time ago. Now it should be in range of 14-16k.
Sapphire 4890 is 13.2k!


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey but on a buy site(newegg.com or sumthin like that)it shows that the card i mentioned is for 245$ or about 11270 rs!!!cool or what!


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you might not find it there go to the xfx home site:
*www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD 4000series/4890Black.aspx
and then select buy,from where you can go to the  newegg site and see it for yourself


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Newegg doesn't ship to India AFAIK. The USA price almost invariably always is a bit on the cheaper side. Here you will have to wait until December or so before the 4890 becomes cheaper.


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> hey but on a buy site(newegg.com or sumthin like that)it shows that the card i mentioned is for 245$ or about 11270 rs!!!cool or what!



Do not look at American shipping sites for price reference. They are way of the mark with reference to India. (Obviously lower -- at times there is a differential of 25% - 20%) Look at them for specifications only (hardware). Bundle and pricing and service will be entirely different for India Region.



Techalomaniac said:


> Newegg doesn't ship to India AFAIK. The USA price almost invariably always is a bit on the cheaper side. Here you will have to wait until December or so before the 4890 becomes cheaper.



Yes true...

A HD4890 is available at Lynx for Rs. 12567. (Sapphire). *Here* is the link.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Amazing! I'll let *comp@ddict* know. He'll update his thread then!


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^Why not recommend HD4850, 4870 512MB? Or 4890?



GTS 250 is a bit better than HD4850.

GTX 260 is a bit better than HD4870.

GTX 275 is a bit better than HD4890.

& Nvidia drivers are better than ATI drivers IMP 

Sounds like a fanboy eh ?..... but I'm not 

*under 7K price Range there is no match to Powercolor HD4850 

& HD4890 under Rs. 13K is just great with 1GB 256bit GDDR5 ram *

But anybody willing to pay Rs. 500 -1000 extra they should go with Nvidia 

*But I've a great suggestion ( personal ) Spend 14K on 2x powercolor HD4850  CF setup & i think it can outperforms even a GTX 285 coz 2X HD4770 gives performance close to GTX280*


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot topgear,Techalomaniac,desiibond,asigh,
Here is the final list 
Intel Quad Q9550 2.83 Processor,gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard,4GB Corsair 800 DDR2 ram,XFX GTS250 1GB GPU, 2X500GB Seagate HDD,2x120mm Fan,LG DVD Writer,Creative 5.1 Inspire,COOLER MASTER Elite NV-334.
corsair VX450 will be good nah? i am also checking for VX 550 ? if i can collect more 3000 rupees.Else as u all said i will stick to VX450.
I will buy it tomorrow.
please advice.
thanks 
fatalcore
*******
To Topgear,
bro, i am really sorry but i have alread purchased the XFX last week, before that i was having 9500GT, so right now its absolutely not possible for me to buy 260or above, however next timei will definitely get hold of the models u specified,
thanks again,
regards
fatalcore


----------



## ayushman9 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which direct x 10 based card should i buy overall budjet should not exceed 5k and requirement is gaming in med settings


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> GTS 250 is a bit better than HD4850.
> 
> GTX 260 is a bit better than HD4870.
> 
> ...



Nice explanation, but I still think that 4890 and GTX 275 are at par more or less. I agree about the other two. Plus, 4890 @ 12.5k is a super deal! 

Good config *fatalcore*. Why the Creativ 5.1 Inspire though? If you dont already own it, get the Logitech X-540 5.1 instead for 5.5k. I strongly recommend that you get the VX550W at least as it will be future proof. All the Best.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ayushman9 said:


> which direct x 10 based card should i buy overall budjet should not exceed 5k and requirement is gaming in med settings



Check if it is DX 10, but the Palit 9600GT 512MB is good enough to run games at med settings. Its comes for 5k.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Good morning everyone,
thanks Techalomaniac
i have some problem with Creative,cant hear anything else,except Bose.i think i am a defective piece.
regards
fatalcore


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> & Nvidia drivers are better than ATI drivers IMP
> 
> Sounds like a fanboy eh ?..... but I'm not



Let us not get into this. It is not fair for users who are new comers here, and do not know much about nVidia and ATI. Both the RED and GREEN teams are equally good with a great line up of cards+drivers. Both companies release great drivers. ATI releases a new driver every month in fact. There are so many forums out there, where people debate the same, but it never ends. PEACE...!..SHALOM...!






fatalcore said:


> Thanks a lot topgear,Techalomaniac,desiibond,asigh,
> Here is the final list
> Intel Quad Q9550 2.83 Processor,gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard,4GB Corsair 800 DDR2 ram,XFX GTS250 1GB GPU, 2X500GB Seagate HDD,2x120mm Fan,LG DVD Writer,Creative 5.1 Inspire,COOLER MASTER Elite NV-334.
> corsair VX450 will be good nah? i am also checking for VX 550 ? if i can collect more 3000 rupees.Else as u all said i will stick to VX450.
> ...



Hey..great config. Am dying to get your processor. Good choice of stuff.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
Today i purcased the VX450 for Rs.4100+4%,Its packing is awesome.Super quality,I loved the casing.
Thanks a lot to all of u.
Best Regard's
Fatalcore


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the page for the lynx site is "under maintainence".can you suggest some e-dealers for the hd 4890,prefererably the card i mentioned,the xfx hd 4890 black edition one(yes,i'm a XFX fanboy!it feels good to confess!)


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi,
> Today i purcased the VX450 for Rs.4100+4%,Its packing is awesome.Super quality,I loved the casing.
> Thanks a lot to all of u.
> Best Regard's
> Fatalcore



The build quality is supreme too. After all Corsair is Corsair!


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> The build quality is supreme too. After all Corsair is Corsair!



Yups...

I remember when I opened my TX650. The cardboard box was so solid. I still have it..keep all my spare computer parts in it (bay covers, DVI-->VGA converters, screws, HSF grease, molex converters). And the unit was so heavy and solid. Matte black. After my GPU I loved the 'looks' of my PSU the most. Sad..I cannot view it now, in my closed cabinet. But yea..Corsair is Corsair.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Agreed totally. I also treasure the wrapping of the PSU itself, i.e., the cloth cover. Feels like my treasure of a PSU has been wrapped in great clothing. 
I saw my friend's Tagan TG-500-U37. Build quality is horrible. Feels like some crap Zebby PSU! The Matte finish adds a new dimension to Corsair PSU's. 

Offtopic: You are a lucky man *asigh*! *4890 X2* WTH man WTH! Wish I had your PC!


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^ Agreed totally. I also treasure the wrapping of the PSU itself, i.e., the cloth cover. Feels like my treasure of a PSU has been wrapped in great clothing.
> I saw my friend's Tagan TG-500-U37. Build quality is horrible. Feels like some crap Zebby PSU! The Matte finish adds a new dimension to Corsair PSU's.
> 
> Offtopic: You are a lucky man *asigh*! *4890 X2* WTH man WTH! Wish I had your PC!



Hey..thanks for the compliment...!  Just to deviate a bit....!

Read my original thread *here*. And see how much I love the packaging...! 

Though the system has been upgraded with the 2nd GPU..and better CPU cooler and new UPS.


----------



## ayushman9 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My 8600GT has burntout & it's capacitor is leaking . My father is saying that if i can manage then bring a new card under Rs 5k . The shops are reccomending Ati 4550,4350 & Gefo 9500Gt ,9400Gt  .Which one among this should i finalise .Also should i go for 1 gb model or 512 mb (both ddr2 )


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

under 5k, go for Palit 9600GT 512MB 256-bit memory card for 4.7k


----------



## bippukt (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> the page for the lynx site is "under maintainence".can you suggest some e-dealers for the hd 4890,prefererably the card i mentioned,the xfx hd 4890 black edition one(yes,i'm a XFX fanboy!it feels good to confess!)



Yes, the site is under-maintenance, but they give a link for their temporary site. Use it


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the lynx site is up and running again but a xfx 4890 is around 17,000 rs,while the powercolor and sapphire ones are less,around 12k-13k.what is the diffrence between them and the xfx ones?


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> the lynx site is up and running again but a xfx 4890 is around 17,000 rs,while the powercolor and sapphire ones are less,around 12k-13k.what is the diffrence between them and the xfx ones?



There is no difference....just that XFX is a bigger brand company and prior to some time back..they were only manufacturing nVidia GPUs. None of them are offering 'specialized' coolers or bundles which should increase the price by a ~differential of 5K.

Close your eyes, and order the cheapest one. I have 2 Powercolors -- and am thoroughly satisfied. The native GPU is still ATI.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wise words those. I be happy to second those too.


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thx asigh,which is better,powercolor or sapphire?how much time does it take to get the goods delivered?


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> thx asigh,which is better,powercolor or sapphire?how much time does it take to get the goods delivered?



Sapphire is a more popular brand. Powercolor is fine too.

Sapphire is cheaper so go for that. You can confirm the bundle and accessories from Amarbir.

Delivery takes approximate 7 working days (though I got mine in like 4 days cause I am near Chandigarh -- New Delhi), once you transfer the money. Amarbir the contact (owner) of Lynx is good. Once you transfer your shopping cart, he will call you back immediately...and take it forward...! You can ask him the timelines..he is pretty good.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi finally i am back online,5.1 runing smoothly,booting is fast,feels good, corsair rocks....I am loving it.
However my rear speakers are producing less sound than the front speaker, and only music is coming out from those two rear boxes.
Any advice will be high ly appreciated.
Thanks
fatalcore


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Let us not get into this. It is not fair for users who are new comers here, and do not know much about nVidia and ATI. Both the RED and GREEN teams are equally good with a great line up of cards+drivers. Both companies release great drivers. ATI releases a new driver every month in fact. There are so many forums out there, where people debate the same, but it never ends. PEACE...!..SHALOM...!



Yup, that's true. It's like pc vs. mac & linux vs. windows or vista vs. xp


----------



## ayushman9 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> under 5k, go for Palit 9600GT 512MB 256-bit memory card for 4.7k





    I don't know where can i get it as ,i am residing in raipur . Who is the official distributor of palit cards in India . Does it has a service locator website like XFX .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you can order online at theitwares.com or lynx-india.com

9600GT is also available in GDDR2 and stay away from that. Get the one that comes with GDDR3 RAM.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well I have my thread here but have'nt seen much response so posting here ..How is zebronics .. Platinum series & pro series PSU .. specially platinum series

chek the thread pls


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm. zeb pro/platinum is highend in budget PSUs. Go for it or VIP or CM Extremepower if you are on a real tight budget.


----------



## official (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i own a 8800gt which i bought in 2007 end ,it ran almost all games at 1440x900.. untill GTA4... well it sucked. So i am planning to get a new graphics card. I already hav a CM500 psu with one 6-pin molex power connector.
I am also planning to upgrade my cpu&mobo. Plz suggest me a good gfx so that i can play all pc games at decent settings, and i am a dedicated pc gamer....
My rig is-
Athlon x2 2.2 ghz
Zebronics mcp61 mobo
2 gb transcend
CM500 psu
I am planning for a change by this fall 09.
I hav total budget of 40k inr.

All types of suggestions are welcome


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just wait another 10 days and grab DX11 40nm GPU HD5850 from ATI. should cost inside 10k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> just wait another 10 days and grab DX11 40nm GPU HD5850 from ATI. should cost inside 10k.




well i heard it was $299 for 5850 & $399 for 5870 , well approx prices are not given for INDIA well 5850 launching price if it is 10K means then it ll be cool , 1200 stream processors gr8


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

afaik, it's 200$ and 300$. Anyways, let's just wait and see if that shakes up the pricing of other cards too.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi everyone,
Can you just turn down the fan using the Nvidia software in GPU cooling? It is a bit  terribly loud and would like to turn it down a bit. I have the latest Nvidia control panel Just want to make my desktop quiet. My CPU fan and the SMPS fan is not making a single noise, but the GPU's sound is very irritating.
What should i do?Please help.
thanks
regards,
Fatalcore.
*Same problem is with my Brothers GPU too, he uses XFX 9500GT.Please help.


----------



## asingh (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*HERE YOU GO...YOU BAD BOYS:*  

**********WARNING***********
THERE COULD BE SPECULATION HERE
**********WARNING***********

*www.brightsideofnews.com/data/2009_4_24/ATI-Radeon-5870-and-5870X2-specs-trickle-out/ATI_5870Specs_550.jpg


And *here* is the article for reference...!

Respective Translations would be:

Chiptakt : Core clock
speichertakt : Memory Clock 
rechenleistung: computational power 
texelfullrate: texture fill rate
texelfullrate: pixel rate
speicherbandbreite: memory bandwidth

Now what to watch out for:
1. Power consumption.
2. Gaming benchmarks.
3. Prices (of courses) : New Parts vs Legacy parts (read 4XXX series)
4. nVidia GT3XXX series release

Enjoy...!

Lets see what happens, when they trickle down to India.


----------



## asingh (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



fatalcore said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can you just turn down the fan using the Nvidia software in GPU cooling? It is a bit  terribly loud and would like to turn it down a bit. I have the latest Nvidia control panel Just want to make my desktop quiet. My CPU fan and the SMPS fan is not making a single noise, but the GPU's sound is very irritating.
> What should i do?Please help.
> thanks
> ...




You could give RivaTuner a try. It is good for fan control/OC/GPU monitoring and has profile settings. 

Though do not immediately lower the fan settings --- it could be that your chips are running hot. Monitor the temperatures...?


----------



## BlkRb0t (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*
*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=50526#p453757Is  ATI HD3850 AGP card still available in market?*

I need to get a Graphics Card for my old system. The motherboard supports only AGP and after searching on the net I came to a conclusion that HD3850(AGP) is the best AGP card. Is it still available in the market in India? If yes what will be the estimated price? My SMPS is 400W, will it be able to handle it?


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yup, you can try theitwares.com

they have sapphire HD3850 which is Rs. 8.5K maybe

Don't forget to try lynx-india.com. There you may find it at a lower price.

I think you need a good 450W PSU with 19A ( atleast ) in +12V rail rating to handle HD3850.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys How Much Power do I need for this config..

c2d 4300( 1.8 ghz @ 800 mhz ) Intel org. D946gzis , Kingston 2 GB Ram + 2 GB (will buy soon) 160 GB sata 2 seagate Hard-disk, Intex Tv Tuner card, and Gts 250 or 9800gtx+ ......

which 1 is better 9800gtx+ 1 Gb or Gts 250 512mb ....I mostly need for rendering and speeding transcoding [Animation ( 2d & 3d )& video Editing]

what type of psu does Zebronics bijli have .....it is local 1 or good 1 as this cabby is in it's gaming series on their site.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@clmlbx, you need atleast a 450W PSU. Get Bijli without PSU and get Corsair VX450W
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
a corsair VX450W should be enough. Get bijli without PSU.


----------



## Red_Baron (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought a XFX 8800 GTS 640 MB a couple of years back from US. It worked fine for so long, but today I found out that it's video RAM has gone bad. Can it be fixed here in India or do I have no other option but to send it back to US for repairs?


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> hey guys How Much Power do I need for this config..
> 
> c2d 4300( 1.8 ghz @ 800 mhz ) Intel org. D946gzis , Kingston 2 GB Ram + 2 GB (will buy soon) 160 GB sata 2 seagate Hard-disk, Intex Tv Tuner card, and Gts 250 or 9800gtx+ ......
> 
> ...



Get the PSU as desibond suggested & the cabby too 
but if you want to save some bucks you can CM EP 500 Plus @ Rs. 2.8-3K.

Zebronics Bijli comes with 450W PSU which can handle a 8600GT/9500Gt at it's best or a 9600GTO 

9800GTX+ & GTS250 uses the same GPU which is 9800GTX+. GTS250 is just a rebranded 9800GTX+.

There is no point in getting a 9800GTX+/GTS250 with 1GB mem coz for just 1-1.5K more you can have GTX260 with 896MB mem ( you need to have that corsair VX450W for this one ) which is a more furious beast as compared to GTS250/9800GTx+ 

@ *Red_Baron* - if your card did not come with international warranty then there is not much you can do but sending it back.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9800GTX+ 1 gB is best choice then gts 250 as it is cheaper & same Gpu. *and can Handle My rendering & trancoding needs and all 3d apps *. right ? as it will cost 6K something or round it too 7K. Gtx 260 will 2K+ so no way for it.

about smps How is tagan 500w which can stretched output uptoo 600W . if I buy that corsair 450w then .. How much output does my system need .. How much will be left for my future purposes.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^okay. If you are on a strict budget, go for GTS250. Its a bit faster than HD4850 and takes full advantage of PhysX processing. Go for it.

For PSU, A VX450W should be enough but if you think of high end cards like GTX275 or HD4890, you would need a better PSU, VX550W should be good for that.

Also, with new dx11 cards set to consume much less power, you may see HD5870 taking much much less power than HD4870.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> 9800GTX+ 1 gB is best choice then gts 250 as it is cheaper & same Gpu. *and can Handle My rendering & trancoding needs and all 3d apps *. right ? as it will cost 6K something or round it too 7K. Gtx 260 will 2K+ so no way for it.
> 
> about smps How is tagan 500w which can stretched output uptoo 600W . if I buy that corsair 450w then .. How much output does my system need .. How much will be left for my future purposes.



Can you tell me where did you get the pricing of 6-7K for 9800GTx+ 1Gb model ?

9800Gt 1GB costs Rs. 6-6.5K.

9800GTX+ 1GB costs almost same as GTS 250 1GB which is 8.5K maybe ( though I could not find the exact pricing of 9800GTx+ ). 

Corsair VX450W is pefectly fine & it can also deliver upto 570W


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Corsair VX450W is pefectly fine & it can also deliver upto 570W



How is this possible..?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Corsair HX750W reaches 950W with ease and HX850W reaches a whopping 1.1kW without even feeling stressed.

That's corsair


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^Corsair HX750W reaches 950W with ease and HX850W reaches a whopping 1.1kW without even feeling stressed.
> 
> That's corsair




Oh....how much would a TX650 theoritically then pump out...???

Not doubting you...but are their any links supporting this...I tried searching..most relate to ~80% efficiency


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/3
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/775/8


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> *www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/3
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/775/8





Gosh...that is extreme.

Wow....thanks....!


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> *www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/3
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/775/8


Hey, any idea about HX620 max output, I'm gonna buy a DX11 card(GT300) and a QX9xxx series CPU in 2011. Will HX620 suffice?(No SLI/CF)


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hey, any idea about HX620 max output, I'm gonna buy a DX11 card(GT300) and a QX9xxx series CPU in 2011. Will HX620 suffice?(No SLI/CF)



I think you should be able to manage. Though depends what the GT300 power consumption ratios are going to be.  Though for the Q9550 Max TDP is ~95W. You should be comfortably safe.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, am saying this again. Stick to the limit that is given by Corsair. A 450W PSU may reach 570W but that doesn't mean that if you rig requires 550W power, you should go for VX450W. That could shorten the life of PSU and increase the heat inside. 

@tkin, let's just wait for official release of GT300. We don't know yet the accurate power requirement right?

And yes, TX650W may be enough.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx Guys for all ur suggestions  Last decided to

corsair 450w Psu 
Zebronics bijli
GTS 250 mostly 1 gb as will help in ecncoding and rendering fast and that is what I need.

will wait for dx11 cards means around 10 days . if any dx11 in my budget will go for that or all this is final.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> How is this possible..?



Corsair VX450W review 
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540

BTW, It can deliver upto 577W 



> We were really curious to see how much power this unit could really deliver, because by the project used we suspected it could deliver far more than what was labeled – especially because we had already reviewed Antec EarthWatts 500 W, which uses the same design, and it is not only labeled at 500 W but could deliver up to *577 W*.



*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540/8
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


clmlbx said:


> thanx Guys for all ur suggestions  Last decided to
> 
> corsair 450w Psu
> Zebronics bijli
> ...



Not not in ten days from Nvidia but I think Nvidia will release DX11 based cards at end of this year or at the beginning of next year.

BTW, ATI is releasing DX11 based cards on next month


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya I Know that but atleast have look on them as difference is of just 10-15 Days


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys.. My budget for a gpu card is around 4 - 5 k (strictly not more that 5) and im from New Delhi.
Please suggest me one. How much difference does the brand make?
I mean how does Palit's and POV's performance compare to XFX's?
And i have a PSU of cooler master extreme 600W. Do i require anything else? I mean any cooling system..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Palit 9600GT :4.8k


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@mandeep, as j1nM@tt said, 9600GT should be be the card to get if your budget is under 5k and there is no need to have extra cooling and your PSU is more than enough.


----------



## anu-18 (Sep 1, 2009)

*All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi everybody

I have Dell Inspiron 1420 with *Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family*. I am facing display problem on Redhat 5 Server, i can not start init 5 mode . Please, Help me how to configure xorg.conf manually for Intel 965.
- From which source i can download Broadcom 590x10/100 Ethernet and Dispaly drivers for RedHat 5 Server.

Thank You
Anu.


----------



## jas429 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can someone PLZ... help me out....
i want to buy a new graphic card for my intel D845GVSR(Pentium 4) PC.
my motherboard only have PCI slots. can anyone suggest me a good graphic card within 5-6000rs budget


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT: 4.7k
9800GT: 6k
HD4860: 6.5k


----------



## jas429 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which Graphic card is the best AGP or PCI


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PCI, since ages!


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gTS 250 OR GTS 260 will not give any problem with my mobo (D946gzis) as pci x16 slot is  very near to chipset heat sink & ram modules


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

They should not give you any kind of probs 

you can go for anyone you like but I would recommend GTX260 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jas429 said:


> Which Graphic card is the best AGP or PCI



AGP gfx cards performs better than PCI

Pci-e gfx cards performs better than AGP cards


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will Gtx 260 work with corsair vx450  ...gpu asks two Supplementary Power Connectors 6-pin x 2

what to do for that .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I would suggest a 550W or higher PSU for GTX260 just to be on safe side.


----------



## asingh (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^ I would suggest a 550W or higher PSU for GTX260 just to be on safe side.





clmlbx said:


> will Gtx 260 work with corsair vx450  ...gpu asks two Supplementary Power Connectors 6-pin x 2
> 
> what to do for that .




Both the above have 1 X PCI.E connector. You can easily convert one of the 6 Molex to a 6 pin for PCI.E. Go for the 550W and be future proofed...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> will Gtx 260 work with corsair vx450  ...gpu asks two Supplementary Power Connectors 6-pin x 2
> 
> what to do for that .




Will work , cause VX450 max output watts are 550 but , no extra hard disk (or) optical drive rather than one .

Many of them says that it will work ! but it is like Neck to Neck 

go for Glacialtech AL650 - same price as VX450 .


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Sep 2, 2009)

*<A bit offtopic>*

Hi guys,

My ques is a bit off topic .
I really wanted to know that an Xbox 360 wireless receiver for PC is available in India(NCR) ????
Thanks

Here is a pic of it (URL)
*farm1.static.flickr.com/207/483918195_931e6056eb.jpg?v=0


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yes try Lynx


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ Yes try Lynx


^^ Lynx????
Where can I buy it (in NCR)&& for how much??????
Thanks>>>>


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Will work , cause VX450 max output watts are 550 but , no extra hard disk (or) optical drive rather than one .
> 
> Many of them says that it will work ! but it is like Neck to Neck
> 
> go for Glacialtech AL650 - same price as VX450 .



it will work but it's like stretching the PSU 24x7 and that could result in more heat. and yes, AL650AA would be a better choice and he can also look for Seasonic or Tagan or Antec PSUs that usually cost less than Corsair PSUs


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> ^^ Lynx????
> Where can I buy it (in NCR)&& for how much??????
> Thanks>>>>


www.lynx-india.com

They are based in chandigarh.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What will be better power color hd 4850 or saphire hd 4850

or any one suggest any other graphiz card


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



drsubhadip said:


> What will be better power color hd 4850 or saphire hd 4850
> 
> or any one suggest any other graphiz card


Powercolor sucks, 2yrs warranty only, Sapphire is OK but a bit costly(9k), best is Palit HD4850(7k)

A few suggested cards-
1.Palit GTS250 512MB(7.3k)/1GB(8.3k)
2.Palit GTX 260-10.5k(most VFM in the 10k range, 
will run any game @1920x1080)
3.Palit HD4870(9.5k)
4.Palit GTX275(a bit over the budget perhaps @ 14k)


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire 4890 @ 13k is excellent if you can afford it.
Else go for the GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys when is ati launching its dx 11 cards and what will b the pricing...'


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Next month, mid!


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SOURCE



> According to the site, the Radeon HD 5850 should retail for $279-299 (about the same price that the 4870 launched last year) while the 5870 will sell for $100 more. They also expect AMD to announce a dual-GPU, single PCB variant dubbed Radeon HD 5870 X2, which will reportedly launch at a hefty $599. The graphics firm will leave the $499 bracket empty, perhaps waiting for Nvidia to make its move and then adjusting its pricing strategy accordingly.



Initial price = 
$300 for 5850 = 16-18k INR
$400 for 5870 = 22-24k INR

If you wait for 4-6months, 5850 may well come down to 10-13k and 5870 to 15-18k, especially aftr launch of GT300 series by nVidia.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks guys but is it worth waiting 4 dx 11 cards or should get a hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...'
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thanks guys but is it worth waiting 4 dx 11 cards or should get a hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...' 

Guys any idea abt samsung p2350 moniter i mean its resolution and other features....'

Is it better than 2233sw or dell s2209..'


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here's the best you can do...

Wait for DX11 launch. Within a month of that, 4890 prices will drop. Get it then. 4870 wont be worth it now.
OR
Wait for GT300 launch and price war and get DX11 at extremely VFM rates.

Now you can decide...


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks guys but is it worth waiting 4 dx 11 cards or should get a hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...' 

Guys any idea abt samsung p2350 moniter i mean its resolution and other features....'

Is it better than 2233sw or dell s2209..'


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Thanks guys but is it worth waiting 4 dx 11 cards or should get a hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...'
> 
> Guys any idea abt samsung p2350 moniter i mean its resolution and other features....'
> 
> Is it better than 2233sw or dell s2209..'




Yes..better to wait..they should hit Indian markets..soon. The mid series (rumoured 5850) should be a good vfm..!  I would definately wait...it will bring the current flagship 4890s prices down too....! You can throw anything at this card..

Wait a few days bro..!

Though they are going to be DX 11 complaint cards...thats not the point. We all saw what happend with DX 10. Not many titles came out. 

They are going to be faster boards...and you can render at higher resolutions with all turned to max...its great fun.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So guys what is ur suggestion go with ati 4850 or nvidia gts 250
digit last month suggested power color hd 4850
what do i do


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit GTS 250 512MB is better than 4850. Go for it if you can afford it. For 4850, get Sapphire 4850 512MB


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Yes..better to wait..they should hit Indian markets..soon. The mid series (rumoured 5850) should be a good vfm..!  I would definately wait...it will bring the current flagship 4890s prices down too....! You can throw anything at this card..
> 
> Wait a few days bro..!
> 
> ...



ATI's DX11 cards are going to be released on Christmas so I think they will hit our market on jan or feb 2010 but still even I think it's better to wait

BTW, I think Nvidia will release their DX11 based GTS or GTX 3xx series by that time. So sit tight for a another great performance battle 

& yes, we are going to get better performance than DX10 or 10.1 based cards a lesser price though I doubt how many DX11 based games are going to be released

@ drsubhadip - GTS250 is slightly faster than HD4850. So it's greatly depends on your personal choice - if you want to go with green demon or red monster  but if you want a completely different beast then get GTX260 896MB GDDR3 @ Rs. 10.5K or HD4870 512MB GDDR5 around 8.5-9K


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys don't laugh that after so much discussion I am thinking to wait for dx11 cards as I am not need in gfx imediately . My 3d is starting in next 4-5 months . so can wait for nvidia dx11 cards. as I had decided to go for gtx 260 and even I was little short on budget so I will go for 550w smps for now and then later (4-5 months) will go for gfx card..

550 will be enough for gtx 260 or not ...with my config I can add another sata2 hard-disk and 2 gb ram atleast.

I don't remember exact prices but gtx 260 is 10.5k (as above my post says) so dx11 (gtx 3xx series) will be in my .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^550W is enough for GTX260.

But given that HD5850 is to be priced at 200$, you better wait. It's just another 5 days


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^more like $299.

SOURCE


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Thanks guys but is it worth waiting 4 dx 11 cards or should get a hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...'
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




Go for the Sapphire HD4870 1GB VAPOR-X @ 10.4k (from lynx-india).

It's awesome, and let me remind you, VAPOR-X is one of the best cooling solutions.


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Well as per *here* and *here*...the release is near for the new ATI beasts.

Hold a while man, you are at a crucial time right now. New parts are being released and you want to invest in a new GPU. Probably 20-25 days from now, you could get a much quicker GPU for the same amount...!


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oki'm waiting


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's gonna cost 299$ minimum as per reports. Some 18-19k here


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^damn. sorry. yes. you guys are right.

it's 299 for HD5850, 399 for HD5870 and 599 for HD5870X2. Looks like ATI is gonna cash in as much as they can before nvidia releases their dx11 prices and then cut the prices right on time of nvidia launch. 

I am damn sure that amd will make hell lot of profit if they sell HD5850 for that price but that card should seriously justify that price tag.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5850 will have 1200 SPs and double HD4800 texture units, 5GHz GDDR5 chips and a 384-bit bus.

And if other rumours are true, it says HD5800 might actually end up with 1600 SPs and not 1200.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry guys for the mistake about ATI's DX11 card release time.

Radeon 5870 will cost around $380-400 & 5850 will cost $280-300 

BTW, ati is going to release dual gpu DX11 cards on christmas & the price will be around $600


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Damm it's costly, hope HD5700 has 960 SHADERS and about 199$ price tag.


----------



## asingh (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Sorry guys for the mistake about ATI's DX11 card release time.
> 
> Radeon 5870 will cost around $380-400 & 5850 will cost $280-300
> 
> BTW, ati is going to release dual gpu DX11 cards on christmas & the price will be around $600




I thought it was Mid September...!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No it's coming this month, don't worry!


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I thought it was Mid September...!



single gpu directX 11 cards ie 5850 & 5870 are gong to be released on this month.

But dual gpu like 5870X2 and 5850X2 cards are going to be released on christmas


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> single gpu directX 11 cards ie 5850 & 5870 are gong to be released on this month.
> 
> But dual gpu like 5870X2 and 5850X2 cards are going to be released on christmas



The distributor got the approximate price HD5850 only its 17K + VAT , i m not sure its worth the price


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

as per the specs, HD5850 should be faster than HD4890. Let's see if it's really worth 17k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> as per the specs, HD5850 should be faster than HD4890. Let's see if it's really worth 17k.



GTX 285 going to be priced @ 18K sooner ! now its 19K  , will HD 5850 beat GTX 285 ?? 

Y nvidia is silent no news regarding their next gen GPU's , did they notice that HD 58XX series never beats GTX one ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> as per the specs, HD5850 should be faster than HD4890. Let's see if it's really worth 17k.



HD4890?? Lol u kidding?? it shud be as fast as HD4870 X2, and HD5870 should surpass that too.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm. if that is the case, the price will be justified 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, I have a feeling that ATI and NVIDIA made peace with each other and not to go into the price war as it has hurt both the companies revenues. They sold more cards but got lot less profits on them. Just a possibility.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ have to wait for a review , i dono abt chipset HD 58XX ones but 1200 stream processors are getting in to my nerves ! i bet it ll sure handle the HD resolution gr8  

The most Important thing to NOTICE is *HEATING ISSUES *! i doubt that on HD 5850 / 5870


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> The distributor got the approximate price HD5850 only its 17K + VAT , i m not sure its worth the price



Ya..we will have to see performance benchmarks and then decide to buy or not.

I guess..the new series should be ~50-60% faster then the 4xxx series. I will probably give a skip to the 5xxx, and get 6xxx end of next year.......!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Ya..we will have to see performance benchmarks and then decide to buy or not.
> 
> I guess..the new series should be ~50-60% faster then the 4xxx series. I will probably give a skip to the 5xxx, and get 6xxx end of next year.......!



60% faster means sure it close to GTX295 thats cool ! wat abt the heating issues HD4850 released with 100degree hot welcome ! though HD 5850 may be 40nm will it have any heating issues . 

the reference model HD5850 card is so long the cooler is like non sense !


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> 60% faster means sure it close to GTX295 thats cool ! wat abt the heating issues HD4850 released with 100degree hot welcome ! though HD 5850 may be 40nm will it have any heating issues .
> 
> the reference model HD5850 card is so long the cooler is like non sense !



Gosh...so much speculation..yes...we all are eagerly waiting for the new cards to come out. I also read up, that TSMC messed up the 40nm process, and the cards might get delayed. And September 11th might just be a 'paper' release. ATI will officially declare the specification/minimum requirements/ideal performance ratios. 

If they manage to get out a 5870 x 2, it will be a monster card. Utilizing the Dx11 code path. Though sad..not many games are Dx11 complaint as of yet. DIRT2 should be though....

The last time I was so excited about the release of something was way back in the '90s, when Big B's Agneepath was about to release.....!


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Gosh...so much speculation..yes...we all are eagerly waiting for the new cards to come out. I also read up, that TSMC messed up the 40nm process, and the cards might get delayed. And September 11th might just be a 'paper' release. ATI will officially declare the specification/minimum requirements/ideal performance ratios.
> 
> If they manage to get out a 5870 x 2, it will be a monster card. Utilizing the Dx11 code path. Though sad..not many games are Dx11 complaint as of yet. DIRT2 should be though....
> 
> The last time I was so excited about the release of something was way back in the '90s, when Big B's Agneepath was about to release.....!


Being a console game(don't believe the devs, the talk about enhanced PC version is just a damn lie) Dirt 2 won't have any special effects that 's gonna use DX 11 effectively, it will be like HAWX, it will not allow you to turn on all the effects unless you get a DX 11 card, even though crysis showed us what DX 9 can truly accomplish. Same thing is with crysis 2 as well.

The only reason I'm gonna buy that card is that it will show massive performance increase compared to current gen cards, 1200 shader will finally allow people to play Crysis like games @ 1920x1080 maxed out with possibly 4X AA at very cheap price(10k around, after nVidia brings out the GT300), I don't give a damn about DX11, DX 10 was a complete failure, DX 11 will be the same. Until the next gen consoles hit the market DX 9 will rule.

Microsoft didn't include ray tracing support with DX11, so we can forget next gen graphics.


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Being a console game(don't believe the devs, the talk about enhanced PC version is just a damn lie) Dirt 2 won't have any special effects that 's gonna use DX 11 effectively, it will be like HAWX, it will not allow you to turn on all the effects unless you get a DX 11 card, even though crysis showed us what DX 9 can truly accomplish. Same thing is with crysis 2 as well.
> 
> The only reason I'm gonna buy that card is that it will show massive performance increase compared to current gen cards, 1200 shader will finally allow people to play Crysis like games @ 1920x1080 maxed out with possibly 4X AA at very cheap price(10k around, after nVidia brings out the GT300), I don't give a damn about DX11, DX 10 was a complete failure, DX 11 will be the same. Until the next gen consoles hit the market DX 9 will rule.
> 
> Microsoft didn't include ray tracing support with DX11, so we can forget next gen graphics.



Yea lets see how the performance boost is....Crysis is still the benchmark game..!!!



DX10 primarily failed cause of the failure of Windows Vista. Lets see how it holds up with Windows 7 officially being released. Also more game companies should make DX11 games...


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> The distributor got the approximate price HD5850 only its 17K + VAT , i m not sure its worth the price



That's a bit of exorbitant pricing. I'm sure the green devil is upto high performing gpu with their GTX 3xxx series


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please someone post the price of the following GPUs in Kolkata:

1.Zotac 9600GT Eco 512MB DDR3(no 6-pin power)
2.MSI or Sapphire HD4670 512MB DDR3


----------



## bs25 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Which Graphics Card to buy...*

i hv intel 2.66 dual core, 945 mb, 3 gb ddr2 ram, 160gb pata and 500 gb sata hdd, dvd-rw, 17" crt monitor with a regular 400 va power supply. i want to buy a graphic card. from aug 09 digit i hv sorted out following g-cards. i hv budget of *5500-6000 inr*. plz inform on following specs, which one is better with respect to memory, stream proc., etc.

*xfx geforce 9600gso* - 768mb ddr2 @ 1000 mhz, 128 bit, g92 chipset, 96 stream proc., 580 mhz core
*xfx geforce 9600gt* - 512mb ddr3 @ 1400 mhz, 256 bit, g94 chipset, 48 stream proc., 600 mhz core
*palit geforce 9600gt* - 512mb ddr3 @ 1800 mhz, 256 bit, g94 chipset, 64 stream proc., 600 mhz core
*zotac geforcegt 9600gt eco* - 512mb ddr3 @ 1800 mhz, 256 bit, g94 chipset, 64 stream proc., 600 mhz core

i would like more on this one ... its an overclocked version of 9600gt ..
*palit geforce 9600gt sonic * - 512mb ddr3 @ 2000 mhz, 256 bit, g94 chipset, 64 stream proc., 700 mhz core

i want to play games like crysis, far cry, x-men wolverine, mirrors edge, etc. at moderate frame rates, 1024x768 @ 32 bit. *

zotac is recommended by digit.*  also if u could recommend one... am planning to buy lcd soon...  would i require to upgrade power supply...?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Which Graphics Card to buy...*



bs25 said:


> i hv intel p4 2.66 dual core, 945 mb, 3 gb ddr2 ram, 160gb pata and 500 gb sata hdd, dvd-rw, 17" crt monitor with a regular 400 va power supply. i want to buy a graphic card. from aug 09 digit i hv sorted out following g-cards. i hv budget of 5500-6000 inr. plz inform on following specs, which one is better with respect to memory, stream proc., etc.
> 
> xfx geforce 9600gso - 768mb ddr2 @ 1000 mhz, 128 bit, g92 chipset, 96 stream proc., 580 mhz core
> xfx geforce 9600gt - 512mb ddr3 @ 1400 mhz, 256 bit, g94 chipset, 48 stream proc., 600 mhz core
> ...




Is it Dual core or Pentium 4 ?? 

unless u have good PSU u can't go for 9800GT ! if u want play @ 1024 X 768 resolution then 9600GT is good choice get COOLER MASTER 500 watts 

Palit 9600GT => 4.5K good card 

If u r in tight budget for PSU , try to get Zebronics PSU 500 watts but i is not good at all !

Cooler master 500 watts => 2500/-


----------



## bs25 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Which Graphics Card to buy...*

damngoodman999 thanx 4 ur reply and sorry 4 the goof ups.. hv edited the post.

can u tell me abt palit 9600gt sonic... its pricing...


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you are on tight budget then you can run a 9600GT even with a 450W psu like colorsit Rs.1k. Just make sure the psu has 19A rating in +12V rail 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Revolution said:


> Please someone post the price of the following GPUs in Kolkata:
> 
> 1.Zotac 9600GT Eco 512MB DDR3(no 6-pin power)
> 2.MSI or Sapphire HD4670 512MB DDR3



1. Around 5-5.2K
2. Around 4.3-4.6K


----------



## hackjack06 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,
    I have a doubt reg the above posts.What does the power supply got to do with the graphics card.I'm a little new to the computers so can you please elaborate a little.
Thanks,
Jack.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi All,
    I have a doubt reg the above posts.What does the power supply got to do with the graphics card.I'm a little new to the computers so can you please elaborate a little.
Thanks,
Jack.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ A midrange to high end graphics cards are a bit power hungry. A 450W cheap SMPS may not be able to provide steady power supply to cards like HD4850.

check this video for more info on why a quality PSU is necessary:

*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=14449


----------



## asingh (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hackjack06 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a doubt reg the above posts.What does the power supply got to do with the graphics card.I'm a little new to the computers so can you please elaborate a little.
> Thanks,
> Jack.
> ...





Those are words of wisdom written by well knowledgeable guys...! They also own high end GPUs. 

The reason the PSU is extremally important for the GPU cause the cards need constant power when rendering 3D. At times cards require 200W+ and this has to be supplied non-stop -- clean. If this does not happen, the system can lock-up and restart, the PSU can burn out due to heavy strain.



desiibond said:


> ^^ A midrange to high end graphics cards are a bit power hungry. A 450W cheap SMPS may not be able to provide steady power supply to cards like HD4850.
> 
> check this video for more info on why a quality PSU is necessary:
> 
> *www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=14449



Great video...!


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hackjack06 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a doubt reg the above posts.What does the power supply got to do with the graphics card.I'm a little new to the computers so can you please elaborate a little.
> Thanks,
> Jack.



I think asigh has already cleared your doubts .

I good quality PSU from a reputed brand is a must have for GPUs like mid range to high end GPUs. If you are willing to spend a fortune on gfx card then why not buy a good psu. While buying a PSU look at it's +12V ampere rating.
More the better.

The post important power source a pc reuiers from PSU is through +12V rail. A Low end PSU rated eg. 450W can deliver 450W but it delivers it's most juice through other rails which the pc components barely uses hardly 10-15% But it's +12V rail rating is too much poor.which is most vital power source the pc components depends like gpu, mobo, fans, hdd and disc drives.

Other than that good quality psu's use high quality components & weights more due to enhanced heat dissipation components. So they heats up less & gives you good reliability & better protection to yopur pc components 

While buying PSU look for brands like coolermaster, corsair, Tagan seasonics for good quality psus. Otherwise you can get glacialpower, zebronics, colorsit VIP psus


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okay guys, today we'll come to know if HD5800 series is worth any ****.

And also the confusion between 256-bit 7GT GDDR5 or 384-bit 5GT GDDR5 memory, and 1200SP or 1600SP confusion will be cleared, TODAY!


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Okay guys, today we'll come to know if HD5800 series is worth any ****.
> 
> And also the confusion between 256-bit 7GT GDDR5 or 384-bit 5GT GDDR5 memory, and 1200SP or 1600SP confusion will be cleared, TODAY!


This image got leaked a week ago, is this genuine??

*www.brightsideofnews.com/data/2009_4_24/ATI-Radeon-5870-and-5870X2-specs-trickle-out/ATI_5870Specs_550.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Okay guys, today we'll come to know if HD5800 series is worth any ****.
> 
> And also the confusion between 256-bit 7GT GDDR5 or 384-bit 5GT GDDR5 memory, and 1200SP or 1600SP confusion will be cleared, TODAY!



I vouch for 

1600SP
256-bit GDDR5


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*RADEON HD5870 EXCLUSIVE - 1600 SHADERS*


> The chip works at *825MHz* and has *1600 shaders*, two times more than RV770 which indicates that the chip is two times faster than the year old RV770.
> 
> The chip has as many as *2.1 billion transistors* and is more than twice the number the RV770 packs, which has 956 million transistors. The card uses GDDR5 memory clocked at *1.3GHz (5.2GHz in quad mode*) and can provide more than 150GB/second bandwidth. The power of this card stays at *180W* while in idle the power drops down to *27W*, three times less than the 90W on 4870.


Guys, this means you get HD4870 X2 performance at HD4890 power consumption, and price that of GTX285.

*RADEON HD5850 REVEALED - 1440 SHADERS*


> ATI's Radeon HD 5850 card is a slower and crippled version of the Radeon HD 5870 and this slower card has 1440 shaders and runs at 725MHz.
> 
> Just like the Radeon HD 5870, this card comes with 32ROPs and the maximum power consumption is 170W under load and 27W when idle.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here's some pics of HD5870 reference card;

*www.geeksmack.net/content_media/FirstallegedphotosoftheATIRadeonHD5870_7AF5/radeonHD5870a01.jpg

*www.geeksmack.net/content_media/FirstallegedphotosoftheATIRadeonHD5870_7AF5/radeonHD5870a02.jpg

*www.geeksmack.net/content_media/FirstallegedphotosoftheATIRadeonHD5870_7AF5/radeonHD5870a03.jpg

*www.geeksmack.net/content_media/FirstallegedphotosoftheATIRadeonHD5870_7AF5/radeonHD5870a04.jpg

"By a rough specification-based estimate, the Radeon HD 5870 could end up two times faster than the Radeon HD 4870 but realistically, you should expect the new card to be faster by about 60 percent across the board" -
Fudzilla
-Hoped it would be faster(like 2400 shader, but it will do).

Pricing is not satisfactory, 299$ for HD5850 is a bit too much.


----------



## asingh (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Had put 'tkin's grid up few weeks back on this forum....! It is a reputable site..!

It seems genuine..now waiting for the reviews to hit the sites..!


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Had put 'tkin's grid up few weeks back on this forum....! It is a reputable site..!
> 
> It seems genuine..now waiting for the reviews to hit the sites..!


Srry, didn't notice, just got a bit too excited, it doesn't matter now, final specs are out.

Performance should match HD4870x2 without the Crossfire bugs. Price is waaay up, 299$ for HD5850 is a bit too much.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no doubt. I think HD5870's performance will touch or outperform HD4870 X2 and as per few reports, AMD is going to place HD5870 below GTX285's price. 

if this is true, we may see HD5850 at 17k and HD5870 at 21k-22k


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> no doubt. I think HD5870's performance will touch or outperform HD4870 X2 and as per few reports, AMD is going to place HD5870 below GTX285's price.
> 
> if this is true, we may see HD5850 at 17k and HD5870 at 21k-22k


The Top-Dog always forgets the mainstream market, not just nVidia, they priced 9800GTX @ 20k back when they were king, now ATI forgets the mainstream market, they could've easily launched a HD5770 with say 1000/1200 shader @ 10-12k mark(199-229$), but they won't, waiting for nVidia to show its teeth. Looks like ATI's trying to cash as many cows as possible before nVidia launches GT3 series.

HD4870x2 for 22k? I'll wait it out.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, the pricing is a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT.

Rather, get HD4770 X2 Crossfire for 14k and this performs near good as HD4870 X2 if I may remind you guys.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Yeah, the pricing is a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT.
> 
> Rather, get HD4770 X2 Crossfire for 14k and this performs near good as HD4870 X2 if I may remind you guys.


A much better option, but hell, I forgot to buy a CF mobo and my parents ain't letting me change it just for CF, heck they don't know what a GPU is.

Waiting to buy a DX11 GPU @ 2010, after nVidia releases the GT3, can spare max 10-12k, hopefully get a GTX275 equivalent or higher card.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi i am from delhi. First time i am going to buy a graphic card. Please suggest me from the two i.e. ATI-Radeon or Nvidia-Geforce which is good choice. Personally i like to buy ATI-Radeon based card and thus i choose solution based on HD4650 or HD4670. I like to play games like NFS and GTA. From August 2009 issue of digit i choose XFX GeForce 9600GSO or MSI or Gigabyte HD4650. Please give me the best solution, i can spend only 4-5000 bucks.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also take this in notice that i have gaigabyte G31M-ES2l Motherboard and Intel Pentium D 3.0 GHz processor
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also take this in notice that i have gaigabyte G31M-ES2l Motherboard and Intel Pentium D 3.0 GHz processor


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> A much better option, but hell, I forgot to buy a CF mobo and my parents ain't letting me change it just for CF, heck they don't know what a GPU is.
> 
> Waiting to buy a DX11 GPU @ 2010, after nVidia releases the GT3, can spare max 10-12k, hopefully get a GTX275 equivalent or higher card.



Yup, That's a good idea ! I'm too waiting for nvidia's GT3 series. After release of those I'm sure ATI will reduce the exorbitant pricing of HD4850 and HD5870


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vaibhav_jain said:


> hi i am from delhi. First time i am going to buy a graphic card. Please suggest me from the two i.e. ATI-Radeon or Nvidia-Geforce which is good choice. Personally i like to buy ATI-Radeon based card and thus i choose solution based on HD4650 or HD4670. I like to play games like NFS and GTA. From August 2009 issue of digit i choose XFX GeForce 9600GSO or MSI or Gigabyte HD4650. Please give me the best solution, i can spend only 4-5000 bucks.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



under 5k, my pick would 9600GT with GDDR3 memory.


----------



## asingh (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Srry, didn't notice, just got a bit too excited, it doesn't matter now, final specs are out.
> 
> Performance should match HD4870x2 without the Crossfire bugs. Price is waaay up, 299$ for HD5850 is a bit too much.



I thought the 5870 would be priced at $299. Which after Indian rates should translate to roughly 17.5K, assuming it is 20% more expensive for this region.

But not to cancel what Tkin has said..*this* site is mentioning different rates.



desiibond said:


> no doubt. I think HD5870's performance will touch or outperform HD4870 X2 and as per few reports, AMD is going to place HD5870 below GTX285's price.
> 
> if this is true, we may see HD5850 at 17k and HD5870 at 21k-22k



I am sure...ATI will continue to play the performance and excellent pricing game. 

We just got to wait for the site bench marks, and see how much the 5xxx series are scaling vs the 4xxx series. But for sure, the 5870 will beat the 4870x2.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> under 5k, my pick would 9600GT with GDDR3 memory.



ok thanks but tell which one (i.e. Palit or Zotac or XFX or gigabyte, or msi or any other). it is more better if i can get the card with 1GB memory. thanks in advance.
One more question i am going to purchase Corsair VX450W PSU previously i am using i ball 400W PSU. So the question is, is my new purchase PSU will handle the card and the system.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ yeah dude without any doubt...'

A corsair vx 450 is a little monster which can even handle a gts 260 and more...,so don't worry and go 4 vx450..'


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> ^^^ yeah dude without any doubt...'
> 
> A corsair vx 450 is a little monster which can even handle a gts 260 and more...,so don't worry and go 4 vx450..'



ok but tell which card is better? please consider also the service of the company provided in delhi!!!1


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Zotac or Palit , palit is low price & good !


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vaibhab jain...'

In a 5k bud go 4 9600gt...' palit is good and low priced and xfx is also good but price is high..'

My frnd has a 512 card and he plays all latest games @ 1920*1080 resolution in a samsung 2233 sw moniter...' 

So I think a 512 will do it but if u wanna 1 gb then its ur choice...'


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i choose XFX  GeForce 9600GSO. Is it better than 9600GT? I found it in in reviews of august 09.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT GDDR3 > 9600GSO > 9600GT GDDR2 (x>y => x greater than y)


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vaibhab jain...'

Go 4 the 9600gt ddr3 model...'


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for 9800GT ECO 512MB GDDR3 ~ 5.8k

Best buy for price.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

me too having palit 9600 gt ddr3...itis great..
go for it


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok now i choose ZOTAC 9600GT ECO card, but i have one more query my motherboard is gigabyte G31M-ES2L and it has only one PCI express * 16 slot i dont know whether it is 1.0 or 2.0 and the card which i choose to purchase says that it is compatoble with 2.0 slot. So guide is my choice right i search gigabyte`s site for specifications of my board but there is knowledge related to that.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

don't need to care about 1.0 and 2.0. get the card and start gaming.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That board supports that card. My friend is using 9600GT GDDR3 with it.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks @desibond
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanks everybody
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanks everybody


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here you guys..go..details on the new GPU...!!!

*i25.tinypic.com/2emg9zs.jpg

*i27.tinypic.com/1z23vyb.jpg

*i25.tinypic.com/2nw1fg9.jpg

Hard to believe..but we will also have to wait for the bench marks to surface....!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^you gotta be kidding me. that's like going directly for nvidia's throat!!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm just wondering what will happen when ATI will release HD5870X2.

Better wait for nvidia's GT3 series and pray for a better and faster competition 

BTW, asigh - thanks for those bench chart


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also look at this:

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6842/137au.th.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/8881/137bb.th.jpg

These show that HD5870 is just around 10-20% faster than HD4870 X2. Now, if I am correct, GTX295 is faster than HD4870 X2 by same amount right. This means that HD5870 will directly go head to head with GTX295. And HD5850 will go head to head with GTX285. 

now, GTX295 is selling at 500$ and GTX285 is at $385. And these two have monstrous power consumption. 

If, AMD puts a price of $299 for HD5850 and $399 for HD5870, they will be making lot of money as they will get huge margins. I have a feeling that nvidia will bring out their competitors for HD5850 and HD5870 for same price and they will occupy high end segment till both the companies release dual chipset cards. 

so, I think this would be the lineup in ATI market by end of October:

HD5550 - $70, 240SP, <50W TDP. Sept 22nd
HD5650  <$100, 640SP, <75W TDP Sept 22nd
HD5670  <$120, 640SP, <75W TDP Sept 22nd
HD5750  <$150, 960SP, <100W TDP October
HD5770  <$200, 960SP, <100W TDP October
HD5850  <$300, 1440SP, <150W TDP Sept 22nd
HD5870  <$400, 1600SP, <200W TDP Sept 22nd
HD5870 X2 <$600, <350W TDP October.


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^you gotta be kidding me. that's like going directly for nvidia's throat!!!



Yes...ATI wants the top spot..and are not ashamed to do so. They are releasing a new chip (core architecture) after almost 16-17 months. Seems like they have made good use of time. Just hope heating/stock cooler and drivers are just as good. But till now on paper..the series look great. Its open war now..!



topgear said:


> I'm just wondering what will happen when ATI will release HD5870X2.
> 
> Better wait for nvidia's GT3 series and pray for a better and faster competition



I guess 5870x2 ATI will hold back, when nVidia release the GT300 series. It will be the last cannon which ATI has. They will let the market saturate with the low,mid,high end parts -- then bomb us with ultra-super. But on the flip sides enthusiasts (most of USA)..will be crying for the X-2 versions.



desiibond said:


> Also look at this:
> 
> *img27.imageshack.us/img27/6842/137au.th.jpg
> 
> ...




Seems logical..but I have a feeling they will hold onto the ultra 5870x2 for a while.

By the way...you can see some images (though they seem reference), from *here*.

Am dying to see the real benchmarks.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wow. that card looks like a BMTC bus from side view in the last image


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> wow. that card looks like a BMTC bus from side view in the last image



Honestly I find them ugly looking -- but they are reference prototypes probably.

Am sure MSI/Powercolor/Palit/Sapphire will make them pretty and release them. I like a good looking piece of hardware -- heck its the most expensive part in the whole setup...!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^that's why I said they look like BMTC buses 

and yes, without all the stickers and flames, they look very odd!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I guess 5870x2 ATI will hold back, when nVidia release the GT300 series. It will be the last cannon which ATI has. They will let the market saturate with the low,mid,high end parts -- then bomb us with ultra-super. But on the flip sides enthusiasts (most of USA)..will be crying for the X-2 versions.



Got that 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> Honestly I find them ugly looking -- but they are reference prototypes probably.
> 
> Am sure MSI/Powercolor/Palit/Sapphire will make them pretty and release them. I like a good looking piece of hardware -- heck its the most expensive part in the whole setup...!



I second your view 

BTW, For the second line - it's true if you are not going for core i7 extreme 975 

@ *desibond * - Nice analysis on the previous page


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want the HD5850 & HD5870 to be tested with CRYSIS , always ATI get drowned in the CRYSIS !!


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> I want the HD5850 & HD5870 to be tested with CRYSIS , always ATI get drowned in the CRYSIS !!



Not fair to just benchmark with Crysis specially for ATI. 

Crytek is hand-in-glove with nVidia.The code is optimized for nVidia GPUs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^True, but I have a feeling ATi will still steal the show.....


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^^True, but I have a feeling ATi will still steal the show.....




Benchmarks...!..Benchmarks...!..Benchmarks...!..Benchmarks...!..

Where art thou....!!!!


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys....here is more galore on the 5XXX series.

Seriously the architecture and new functionality and performance is mind boggling. ATI has really pulled a rabbit out of the cap, this time. Would suggest all GPU buyers..to hold their horses..till this series is out...!

*Here* is the link.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/5238/174105.th.png

This image explains everything!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ from where did you get the list  - just curious to know.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

from same link that asigh provided.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok this is the first time i am posting in this thread , was going to create a new thread but stumbled upon it . Anyway my old mobo finally gave up and hence i had to build an entire new system . I have allready purchased the following items  like core 2 duo e7500 , 2*2= 4gb ddr2 800 mhz kingston ram , gigabyte G31m-es2l mobo . I have about 7-7.5k left for my graphics card so please suggest accordingly . Also make sure that it is supported by my mobo , it has an pci-e  slot  but then who knows . I have a cheap 500 w power supply from power safe .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Give ur PSU for some price 

Get 9800GT / HD4850  + Corsair CX400

9800GT + cx 400 => 8.5K to 8.7K

HD 4850 + CX400 => 9.7K


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^IMO the 4770 should be a better option for rohan as it consumes much less power and dissipates lesser heat.

@ *rohan_mhtr* Which monitor are you using? Please wait for some time. ATI 58XX cards are going to launch within 1 month and that will send the other cards' prices crashing. So you will get a much better deal then.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^IMO the 4770 should be a better option for rohan as it consumes much less power and dissipates lesser heat.
> 
> @ *rohan_mhtr* Which monitor are you using? Please wait for some time. ATI 58XX cards are going to launch within 1 month and that will send the other cards' prices crashing. So you will get a much better deal then.



I am using 19 inch samsung lcd monitor . BTW isnt a 500w psu enough since i connect my monitor to external power unit and not to the psu . And how about GTS 250 from palit , i am getting a deal of 7.1k for it .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*I want to buy a graphics card with best graphics so that i can play games like prototype...pls suggest me the name and cost of the card which will be compatible with my motherboard.*

My motherboard is *ASUS P5GC-MX*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Is this your board: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=498&l4=0&model=1768&modelmenu=1

what's your budget?
What is model/make of your current SMPS?
What is size of your display?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Strait Answer to abhidev's question... ATI Radeon HD 5870X2. Wait untill it hits the market. It is the best thing you can get now.


----------



## janitha (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> I am using 19 inch samsung lcd monitor . BTW isnt a 500w psu enough since i connect my monitor to external power unit and not to the psu . And how about GTS 250 from palit , i am getting a deal of 7.1k for it .



Simply put, monitor doesn't draw power from SMPS/PSU!


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

vamsi, I doubt however that he will need that card for prototype..  I played it on my onboard HD3300 no probs wahatsoever... lol!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



janitha said:


> Simply put, monitor doesn't draw power from SMPS/PSU!


My PSU provides a power input for the monitor !!


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OLD/Cheap psu's have that sort of connector but newer monitor don't use such connectors unless your monitor is from an ancient age but you are using a modern day sexy looking LCD


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vamsikrishna919 said:


> Strait Answer to abhidev's question... ATI Radeon HD 5870X2. Wait untill it hits the market. It is the best thing you can get now.



Any idea about its prices?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^could be around 599$ (roughly around 35k-40k if it gets a release in India)


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> *I want to buy a graphics card with best graphics so that i can play games like prototype...pls suggest me the name and cost of the card which will be compatible with my motherboard.*
> 
> My motherboard is *ASUS P5GC-MX*



Well you have the recommendations for the GPU below. Regarding Prototype..it has sound issues..the sound is really really low..even when cranked to maximum. Makes the experience less immersive. I stopped playing it.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^The sound started being nice when i cranked up the volume to 85pc on my Creative 2.1 and to desii when he cranked it up to 50% on his MX-5021


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about gts-250 guys , is it worth to spend about 7k on it or should i wait . I can wait for about 15 days more .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^go for it. or you can wait for HD4860 that is going to be available for similar price


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^Is this your board: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=498&l4=0&model=1768&modelmenu=1
> 
> what's your budget?
> What is model/make of your current SMPS?
> What is size of your display?


Is this your board: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=...68&modelmenu=1

what's your budget?
What is model/make of your current SMPS?
What is size of your display?

@desiibond
yes thats my motherboard in the link you provided.

1.my budget is of 6k to 7k.
2.Where can i find the model/make of my SMPS..is it required while buying a card?
3.size as in the resolution??...then i have a LCD of 21.5inch with HD support
M really getting frustrated coz there are so many great games comin in the market and m not able to play them...so pls suggest me a graphic card which is compatible to my motherboard and which will allow me to play games like prototype,prince of persia and uncharted 2.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> ^^Is this your board: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=498&l4=0&model=1768&modelmenu=1
> 
> what's your budget?
> What is model/make of your current SMPS?
> What is size of your display?


Is this your board: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=...68&modelmenu=1

what's your budget?
What is model/make of your current SMPS?
What is size of your display?

@desiibond
yes thats my motherboard in the link you provided.

1.my budget is of 6k to 7k.
2.Where can i find the model/make of my SMPS..is it required while buying a card?
3.size as in the resolution??...then i have a LCD of 21.5inch with HD support
M really getting frustrated coz there are so many great games comin in the market and m not able to play them...so pls suggest me a graphic card which is compatible to my motherboard and which will allow me to play games like prototype,prince of persia and uncharted 2.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Is this your board: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=...68&modelmenu=1
> 
> what's your budget?
> What is model/make of your current SMPS?
> ...



Dude the SMPS is really needed for MID range & High range cards , so u need to get good smps like coolermaster / corsair 

& if u want to play @ full HD resolution u need a MID range powerful card like HD 4870 1GB , GTX 260 , HD 4890 , GTX 275


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

okies..so how can i find my make/model of my smps....and which card is under budget and a best buy.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *abhidev* Wait for some time. The prices of cards will fall soon. For a cheap and good smps, try the Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k or the Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k. The rest of the money you can invest in your graphic card, for which I advise you wait as within 15-20 days ATI 58xx series will launch in US and we shall see them in India pretty soon. Then cards will be cheaper.  If you are in a hurry, the best card you can get for upto 7k is GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7k.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> @ *abhidev* Wait for some time. The prices of cards will fall soon. For a cheap and good smps, try the Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k or the Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k. The rest of the money you can invest in your graphic card, for which I advise you wait as within 15-20 days ATI 58xx series will launch in US and we shall see them in India pretty soon. Then cards will be cheaper.  If you are in a hurry, the best card you can get for upto 7k is GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7k.


but are all these cards compatible with my motherboard and will they work on my current smps...or else i hv to buy a new smps also? also will they be able to run games like prototype,batman,uncharted 2..etc???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> but are all these cards compatible with my motherboard and will they work on my current smps...or else i hv to buy a new smps also? also will they be able to run games like prototype,batman,uncharted 2..etc???



GTS250 can kick prototype more than 50 FPS


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *abhidev* GTS 250 will make all those games fly!


----------



## sree01 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys,
what are the gaming capabilities of this configuration?

Athlon II X2 240
Biostar TA785GE (onboard ATI Radeon HD 4200)
2GB RAM

Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just casual gaming


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *sree01* Can play Crysis @ medium settings with ease. Not too good if you looking for video encoding, but better than Intel E5300.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just searched on the internet and found some video cards...pls suggest which among the below is the best buy and are compatible with my motherboard Asus P5GC-MX
1.PNY GeForce GTS 250- 512mb
2.EVGA  GeForce GTS 250
3.BFG GeForce GTS 250- 512mb
4.Sparkle GeForce GTS 250- 1gb
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I just searched on the internet and found some video cards...pls suggest which among the below is the best buy and are compatible with my motherboard Asus P5GC-MX
1.PNY GeForce GTS 250- 512mb
2.EVGA  GeForce GTS 250
3.BFG GeForce GTS 250- 512mb
4.Sparkle GeForce GTS 250- 1gb


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I prefer Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@abhidev, PNY, BFG are not available in India and I don't think it's easy to get Sparkle. EVGA is a permium brand and if you can their GTS250 inside 7.5k, go for it else look for Palit


----------



## DarkDante (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys..my connection was down for a few weeks,couldnt do anythn,can anyone get me up to speed?


yours truly,
ApoCalypse 123478


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^I prefer Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3.


Is Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3  better than Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3? I guess their cost is almost same...and also pls explain abt the smps u guys were talkin abt.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude. Palit GTS250 512MB and Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 are identical. what was the other card that you wanted to compare?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> dude. Palit GTS250 512MB and Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 are identical. what was the other card that you wanted to compare?


Sorry for the inconvenience..here is my query again....Is Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 better than Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3? I guess their cost is almost same...and also pls explain abt the smps u guys were talkin abt.


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

DDR3 and GDDR3 ??? I think GFX cards have only GDDR3 not DDR3.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@abhidev, ah okay. got your point. go for GDDR3 one. 

@Techalomaniac, DDR3 can still be used for  GPU but I don't think anyone's using DDR3 for GPU anymore.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GFX card manufacturer's who use DDR2 on low end gfx cards should use DDR3 instead


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> GFX card manufacturer's who use DDR2 on low end gfx cards should use DDR3 instead


Are there still DDR2 GPUs out there? I though those were extinct.


----------



## asingh (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here you go..some final images..of how the 5XXX series will look.

1. The 5870 is quite long.
2. The DVI/VGA connectors are placed above each others not side-by-side.
3. The heat release fins look a bit too small. 

They look nice...

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/7215/atrhd587034mdcopy.jpg

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/1677/10am.jpg

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/8470/10bi.jpg

Benchmarks should be out soon.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Three more days to unleash this monster!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Just can't wait for some hot benchmarks!!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Are there still DDR2 GPUs out there? I though those were extinct.



Yup, they are still available.

For example - Some 8400GS, Palit 9500GT 1GB DDR2, Zotac 9500GT 512MB DDR2, Sapphire HD4650 DDR2 512MB and 1GB 
WoW, a Dx10.1 gfx card is using DDR2

But I think from DX11 they will all vanish and it's for good.

@ *asigh* - Nice pics but I doubt they will be much hotter than custom cooler versions. So it's better wait for some custom cooler versions of those gfx cards


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi
My 8600GT 256mb capacitors(4 caps) got blowed yesterday. Since the warranty is over, i have two options:
1. Get the 8600GT repaired
2. Get a new GPU

for the first option, i will have to buy the capacitor set for my 8600GT from bhagirath palace from new delhi. I am sure that i can get the same value if not same company capacitors(low ESR, aluminium electrolyte caps, 1500uF 6.3V). The thing i am unsure about is, will the piece get back to normal once i replace the caps? Right now it shows pixelated non refreshed screens(like an airbrush used over a wallpaper). Has anyone been successful in replacing caps and getting the gpu back to normal?

Second option is to buy a new GPU. I will be buying a vx450 anyway( i suspect my psu behind the damaged caps). Options are: 9600GT, 9800GT, 4850. 

Current Specs:
E7200@ 3.1Ghz
Abit IP35P
2 GB Kingston 800mhz
WD 250GB sata HDD/ WD 1TB eads/ 80GB maxtor IDE.
Sony DVD-RW 
17inch CRT monitor, but i plan to get a 22inch within 6 months.
Coolermaster 390w EP series( can this be behind my dead GPU?) 
This system has been working well and stable for past 1.5 year. So I am unsure if the PSU is behind my dead gpu.

My heart goes with 4850, but my mind tells me 9600GT is more than enough for me. But then again, i feel silly to use a vx450 with 9600GT..
The price at theitwares.com , tax inclusive, for both the cards are:

Palit 9600GT: 4700/-
Powercolor 4850: 6600/-, which shop deals  powercolor in NP Delhi? and is powercolor good?
why so much price different between sapphire and powercolor?

So what do you advise me over the issue.. will be waiting for the replies. By the way I managed to get my old P3 out from the box and using it for the time being till i get this problem solved. We don't realize the performance gain without benchmarks, but we can always realize the performance dip without benchmarks.. lol. This p3 is SLOW. I never said E7200 was fast ...


----------



## spikygv (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I dont think its the SMPS problem. At what temps was ur 8600 running ? Some batches overheated a lot. Maybe thats the cause.

9600GT is quite old. Although , it might suffice for now , thinking ahead , its a far better option to get the 4850. The extra money for the 4850 is well worth it.

AFAIK , reference models of 4850 run at rather high temps.I recommend getting one with a non-reference design.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^True. The 4850 does have a lot of heating probs. @ *Fahd.Malik* Try and get the 4850 with premium cooler. Instead you might also get the 4770, which you can OC a lot or the GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^I heard that HD4850 was hot! But my card on stock runs at 40 deg and on load 49 deg. Now that's pretty decent wouldn't you say? That too on stock!


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^True. The 4850 does have a lot of heating probs. @ *Fahd.Malik* Try and get the 4850 with premium cooler. Instead you might also get the 4770, which you can OC a lot or the GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k



Yea..it depends..what once considers..cool. But these chips can sustain 90C constant...under load, and no user is going to run his card under load -- constantly...!

Personally I think any card with a dual slot design and good fan profile is good to go. My cards ilde at 65-66C..am satisfied...!



hell_storm2006 said:


> ^^^I heard that HD4850 was hot! But my card on stock runs at 40 deg and on load 49 deg. Now that's pretty decent wouldn't you say? That too on stock!



Which card..???


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thinking of getting a ATI 4770 for myself . What does it cost in india and which brand woul be best ? Also does it support HDMI .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hiiii.......friends.......This the 1st time I'm going to buy a Graphics Card. My budget is 2500/- I can maxmimum extend it by 1000/-

I dont hav broader idea about Graphics Cards. But aftr luking @ all the cards I set my mind on XFX 9500GT 1GB. Howz the card?? What r my option @ tat budget??

I want to play all the games. Even medium/low settings wud do.

My Configuration is:
Intel Pentium D(3.0Ghz)
Intel D945GCCR
Transcend 2 x 1GB RAM
19" Viewsonic LCD Monitor(VA1912w)
And SMPS is the default tat came with my cabinet. Its Techcom 450Watt.(Model : PSP 4500)

Plz suggest.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Good card for you as any better card you buy will be hampered by your processor.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would pick Sapphire HD4770 and that should cost around 7k but I would rather pick GTS250 1Gb for 7.5k instead


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I cant extend my budget tat much. Can u provide me some links where this XFX 9500GT 1GB card is tested with known games like Crysis, FEAR etc etc. Tat 'll b very helpfull. I googled but didnt find nything interesting.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> I would pick Sapphire HD4770 and that should cost around 7k but I would rather pick GTS250 1Gb for 7.5k instead


Ya but my power supply is not ment for gts 250 so i am inclined towards 4770 .


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can go for the 4770 as it is a low power consumption GPU. You can get it for 6.5k to 7.5k depending on your dealer.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> I would pick Sapphire HD4770 and that should cost around 7k but I would rather pick GTS250 1Gb for 7.5k instead


Hey is 9600GTS 250 same as Palit GTS 250??? Even i don't know whether my motherboard has 1.0 or 2.0 PCI-e slot...My Motherboard is ASUS P5GC-MX. Also do i compulsorily buy a new SMPS for the new card or it will work on my regular smps???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^WTH??

9600GTS 250?? 

9600GT and GTS250 are entirely different cards. In donon ko milaake bache mat paidha karvao!!!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey is 9600GTS 250 same as Palit GTS 250??? Even i don't know whether my motherboard has 1.0 or 2.0 PCI-e slot...My Motherboard is ASUS P5GC-MX. Also do i compulsorily buy a new SMPS for the new card or it will work on my regular smps???


You will need a good SMPS as your older cheap SMPS may cause damage to all other parts in your system. It will work on your cheap smps if it is 500W but you run a risk of damaging all other hardware on your system.



desiibond said:


> ^^^WTH??
> 9600GTS 250??
> 9600GT and GTS250 are entirely different cards. In donon ko milaake bache mat paidha karvao!!!!


lol *desii*! This deserves a place in one thread on our forum, u know which one right?  Also, NOTW?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^hehe. true


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> You will need a good SMPS as your older cheap SMPS may cause damage to all other parts in your system. It will work on your cheap smps if it is 500W but you run a risk of damaging all other hardware on your system.


Even a cheap 500w smps is not any good for 4850/gts250 , i have a cheap 550w smps and i am ditching it for coolmaster 460w psu . It is clearly mentioned on the cards website that the minimum psu for running gts250 is 450w with  the 12V rating greater then 26A . In most of the cheap smps , the 12V rating is way too less , mine had 18A !! and it was stated as 550w . So look at the 12V rating on smps carefully before buyig it . 
The coolmaster one has two 12V rails each of 18A effective 36A , so no problem .


----------



## asingh (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Even a cheap 500w smps is not any good for 4850/gts250 , i have a cheap 550w smps and i am ditching it for coolmaster 460w psu . It is clearly mentioned on the cards website that the minimum psu for running gts250 is 450w with  the 12V rating greater then 26A . In most of the cheap smps , the 12V rating is way too less , mine had 18A !! and it was stated as 550w . So look at the 12V rating on smps carefully before buyig it .
> The coolmaster one has two 12V rails each of 18A effective 36A , so no problem .




Go for single 12V rail, much better.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Go for single 12V rail, much better.


Ya but cant find one with , Max singlr rail i can get is worth 26A and that is the minimum forgts 250 , in intense gaming the card will eat up all the juice and there wont be any left for other parts of the pc .


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Go for single 12V rail, much better.


Multiple rails are always better, allows the load to be shared reducing the heat generated at each rail, provides relatively better stability, but Corsair makes their PSUs with high quality materials, so its not affected.


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Multiple rails are always better, allows the load to be shared reducing the heat generated at each rail, provides relatively better stability, but Corsair makes their PSUs with high quality materials, so its not affected.




I dont think..always.is correct to say...

"With all the hype about multiple 12-volt rails (ads claim that two rails is better than one, five is better than four, etc.), you'd think it was a better design. Unfortunately, it's not!

Here are the facts: A large, single 12-volt rail (without a 240VA limit) can transfer 100% of the 12-volt output from the PSU to the computer, while a multi-rail 12-volt design has distribution losses of up to 30% of the power supply's rating. Those losses occur because power literally gets "trapped" on under-utilized rails. For example, if the 12-volt rail that powers the CPU is rated for 17 amps and the CPU only uses 7A, the remaining 10A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the system.

Since the maximum current from any one 12-volt rail of a multiple-rail PSU is limited to 20 amps (240VA / 12 volts = 20 amps), PCs with high-performance components that draw over 20 amps from the same rail are subject to over-current shutdowns. With power requirements for multiple processors and graphics cards continuing to grow, the multiple-rail design, with its 240VA limit per rail, is basically obsolete.

PC Power and Cooling is once again leading the industry. All of our power supplies now feature a large, single 12-volt rail. The design is favored by major processor and graphics companies, complies with EPS12V specs (the 240VA limit is not a _requirement_) and is approved by all major safety agencies such as UL and TUV.3"

Also these can be read *here *and *here *and *here*.

Overall I can say, reading the above links..even multi rail is better, as long as one calculates the PSU requirement well...!

The Corsair HX450 and VX450 both offer 33A on the 12V rails.


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys.. 
I got Sapphire 4850 512mb(7100) and corsair vx450(4100) from NP today. 
how good is sapphire?

There is some problem though. Do i need a fresh install of windows? I have windows 7, and it had nvidia drivers installed for 8600GT, my previous card. I uninstalled them, and installed the drivers provided by ATi. But the install always fail, as window encounter some error while installing. 
What can be done to solve this problem?

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Uninstall your old gfx card drivers from safe mode. Turn off your comp. Instll the new gfx card. Power on the comp and install the related drivers.

If you are still facing prob then use a app called driver sweeper and clean all ATi and Nvidia gfx drivers after unistalling them. It will clean all the left behind files of gfx drivers 

Then do a fresh install of your gfx cards drivers ( better use new drivers downloaded from net ) and remeber ATi control center requires dot net framework to install


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yes do the above mentioned. 

If you have to run Driver Sweeper, please create a restoration point before you run Driver Sweeper. It once deleted some important .DLLs and I faced nightmares for days.

You can grab the latest drivers from *here*.

Grab the "*Display Driver ATI WDM Integrated Driver Catalyst Control Center (English Language Only)*" kit. As topgear mentioned you will need .NET framework. This installation package will install that. This has all you need.

Also update your system to the latest version of DirectX for your OS.

Sapphire is a decent brand. But isn't it too late to ask, you have all ready purchased..! Did you get them from SMC..?????..Any bargaining...???


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*GUYS HERE YOU GO:

THE OFFICIAL 5870 BENCHMARK REVIEWS.*

1. Is fast.
2. Power efficient.
3. Runs much cooler.
4. Lots of new features.

I guess it will retail at around 20K initially in India.

*Guru3d Site.*
*PCGamesHardware site.*
*HardOCP site.*

Card has great/advanced architecture. See the OCP site. They disassemble it piece by piece, and explain the new features in great detail --- Tesselation, Dx11 code path execution, memory mapping.

Suddenly my GPU setup looks obsolete.

*Direct head on comparision is here:*
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/3220/1253589355ycmpekvjfn22l.gif


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ wow the power consumption when idle is way too low .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Hey guys finally the day has come to buy the graphics card. I am zeroed at Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 4.5k and dunno about PSU. I need a PSU within range of 1k - 1.5k as this much only left after buying the gfx card. Please suggest me something like Seasonic / Glacialtech / Zebronics.


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Hey guys finally the day has come to buy the graphics card. I am zeroed at Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 4.5k and dunno about PSU. I need a PSU within range of 1k - 1.5k as this much only left after buying the gfx card. Please suggest me something like Seasonic / Glacialtech / Zebronics.




Honestly I would suggest wait, and when you have more cash..get a better PSU. Else buy the GPU but dont use it. No use going for an el cheapo PSU. It is the heart of your computer....! If the PSU fails, it can burn any component of your computer.


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yeah... Waitfor launch of HD 58xx and see the prices of all other cards fall. Then buy PSU + GFX.


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ Yes do the above mentioned.
> 
> If you have to run Driver Sweeper, please create a restoration point before you run Driver Sweeper. It once deleted some important .DLLs and I faced nightmares for days.
> 
> ...



Well i tried everything. The above worked on XP, but on window 7, i am unable to install the drivers. So i think i will have to fresh install window 7...

SMC did not had any of the product in stock. He had MSI, which was 7.5k.. He called Aditya infotech and tirupati enterprises for the card and PSU respectively. Had i bought the devices from the distributors directly, i would have got them for Rs 100-200 less.


----------



## salman06p0020 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Radeon HD 5870 Released - Priced  $379.99

*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=5870


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hope they trickle down to India soon....!!!

Hey...how can I sell my cards..if I want to...2 x 4890..?? Any ideas..suggestions..?


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ asigh - thanks for the HD5850 review and links 

@ rajkumar_pb - for 1-1.5 you can get Colorsit 450W psu Rs. 1K. VIP 400 or zebronics platinum psu 450 or 500W which should be Rs. 1.5K.

Zotac has a 9600GT eco edition gfx card which does not need external power source. It's some Rs. 5-5.2K. You can go for that but it's clocked 50MHz lower that original 9600GT.

BTW, you you are not desperate enough to use the gfx card then you can wait and get a better PSU letter


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Hope they trickle down to India soon....!!!
> Hey...how can I sell my cards..if I want to...2 x 4890..?? Any ideas..suggestions..?



Bazaar section in TDF. Or better, go to other forums like TE and sell there as there are a lot more active members there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Honestly I would suggest wait, and when you have more cash..get a better PSU. Else buy the GPU but dont use it. No use going for an el cheapo PSU. It is the heart of your computer....! If the PSU fails, it can burn any component of your computer.



I heard that the prices of 9600GT will be reduced further, and even my friend want me to wait for a week or two(till the price drop). I too think the same, but what i want to tell you guys is, i am  having 5.5k in hand and can spend 500 bucks more. Thats is. Say Palit 9600GT for 4.5k and a PSU for 1.5k. Not even a penny should be ditched into this.



topgear said:


> @ rajkumar_pb - for 1-1.5 you can get Colorsit 450W psu Rs. 1K. VIP 400 or zebronics platinum psu 450 or 500W which should be Rs. 1.5K.
> 
> Zotac has a 9600GT eco edition gfx card which does not need external power source. It's some Rs. 5-5.2K. You can go for that but it's clocked 50MHz lower that original 9600GT.
> 
> BTW, you you are not desperate enough to use the gfx card then you can wait and get a better PSU letter



Colorsit??? Never heard about this. And Zebronics Platinum 450W - 1.4k and 500W - 1.9k here in Chennai. Is that a bit high? And the price of Palit 9600GT is around 4.8k here.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Hope they trickle down to India soon....!!!
> 
> Hey...how can I sell my cards..if I want to...2 x 4890..?? Any ideas..suggestions..?


I may buy one of them if in good condition


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys.....I'm planning to buy a XFX 9500GT 1GB. I'm currently using my default SMPS tat came with my cabinet. Its Tech-com(PSP-4500) 450Watt.

The output in SMPS stated as....
+5v 25A
-5v 0.5A
+12v 10A
-12v 0.5A
+3.3v 14A
+5VSB 1.5A

And the input is stated as....
230v/50Hz/3A

My current config is:
Intel Pentium D 3.0Ghz
Intel D945GCCR
2x1GB Transcend DDR2 RAM
WD 160GB sata HDD
LG DVD Writer


Now my ques is.......Can I buy tat card?? I mean will it run on my SMPS without ny prblm?? If yes then can I ever upgrade my proccy to C2D or add some more HDD's later???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey sum1 plz ans this ques........


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^that should be enough to run 9500GT, which takes very very less amount of power.


----------



## als2 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

change your smps for future upgrade


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thnx guys.....!!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hi guys.....I'm planning to buy a XFX 9500GT 1GB. I'm currently using my default SMPS tat came with my cabinet. Its Tech-com(PSP-4500) 450Watt.
> 
> The output in SMPS stated as....
> +5v 25A
> ...



You will need to change your smps , Before buying a new smps check that the 12v rating on smps must be greater then 26a . 9500gt would atleast need 16-20a on 12v rail .


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ rajkumar_pb - I've used colorsit personally. So you can count on that. It has two fans. One at the bottom of the PSU and the another at the back and is rated 19A on +12V rail on it's 450W model. It's golden color PSU . It can easily handle a 9600GT

Zebby PSU is a bit high priced in your locality. If you can't find colorsit then you can go for zebby 450W platinum.


----------



## tushargupta (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My config is Athlon X2 4400+, Asus M2A-VM mobo, 2 GB 800mhz dual channel RAM, XFX 8600GT, 2 320gb sata hdd, 22" AOC LCD, Intex 450watt SMPS
Main use of pc is for gaming and high def movies.
I want to upgrade my gfx card
A friend of mine is coming from UK in 1st week on nov. Which card shud i ask him to get for me? 
How much will be price difference? I had enquired previously also on this forum. i was suggested for a CPU upgrade. which CPU should i go for ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 1st of all post your budget


----------



## tushargupta (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It would be around 5k


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you are lucky enough then you can get a HD4770 or HD4850. But you need a a good branded PSU for that if your PSU is generic one.

If you don't want to buy a PSU then look for Zotac 9600Gt ECO edition.

For a cpu upgrade get phenom II x2 550 whicjh is Rs. 5.5K - though you will need proper BIOS support - look at asus's website if your mobo supports that proc.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok , finally purchased coolermaster 500w extrme power plus for Rs 2750 .
Still have about 7k with me , can extend upto 300-500 bucks . Which card should i go for now .
SMPS ratings are
+3.3v = 22a ,
+5v = 25a  ,
+12v1 = 18a ,
+12v2 = 18a ,
-12v = 0.5a ,
+5vsb = 2.5a


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire HD4770 512MB or better Sapphire 4850 1GB or GTS250 Palit 512MB @ 7.3k (all around same price)


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get Palit GTS 250 512MB or Sapphire 4850 1GB - though I would pick the green devil


----------



## Krow (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Same here ---> Better performance.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, all i wanted to know is Nvidia Quadro series is a better performer than is GTX200 series?


----------



## monkey (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rockstar09 said:


> Hi, all i wanted to know is Nvidia Quadro series is a better performer than is GTX200 series?



Quadro cards are optimised for designing purpose (eg. AUTOCAD) and are not recommended for gaming.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Bought a new MSI HD4670 1GB for 4.6k.(Prices in chennai seems a bit high).  Does my 450W PSU(rated max output 240W) will handle it, along with all other components of my PC? Or do i need to buy some other higher rated PSU's? (yup, a low cost PSU like Zebby 500W SATA II)


----------



## asingh (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Bought a new MSI HD4670 1GB for 4.6k.(Prices in chennai seems a bit high).  Does my 450W PSU(rated max output 240W) will handle it, along with all other components of my PC? Or do i need to buy some other higher rated PSU's? (yup, a low cost PSU like Zebby 500W SATA II)




It seems to be fine. At max load you will pull in ~160W-190W. (Full system)


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Thanks asigh.BTW I am in outstation . my dad called me and said that the package was arrived safely. I am gonna go there by wednesday and will test it the same day. I am very eager to bench it....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is better???

XFX 9500GT 1GB - 3.5k
Zotac 9500GT 1GB - 3k
Palit 9500GT 1GB - 3k
Sparkle 9500GT 1GB - 3k

Though I can afford XFX but the other brands r offering less price. Is XFX have some extra features??

I think Zotac doesn't hav ny VGA port in thr gfx card...

Plz help......which one shud I go for?? Nything xtra features over the others??


----------



## Krow (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit 9500GT. Great VFM and good market reach.


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which is better???
> 
> XFX 9500GT 1GB - 3.5k
> Zotac 9500GT 1GB - 3k
> ...



I do not think you get extra features with XFX. Yea the physical bundle may be different in terms of connectors/game discs/cables.

Most cards offer DVI/VGA/S-Video Composite as standard connectivity. Even if you get two DVI connectors, you can easily hook up using a DVI-VGA connector module.

*Just get the cheapest one.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okz.......I'm going to pickup Palit one......Everyone is saying Palit is a gud performer and more VFM.

My default PSU wont support tat.......so I'm going to buy a PSU too.....
Zebronics Platinum ZEB-600W - 1.6k(i think so, correct me if I'm wrong)
*www.zebronics.net/Platinum_Powersupply.asp

As I'm on a very low budget....

Do u hav ny other options in tat budget....??


One more ques.......One of my friend need a PCI Graphics card.....I dont hav ny idea?? Are they available?? What will b the price?? Plz suggest.....

I suggested him to upgr8 the total antique model........But he wont.....he want a PCI graphics card for now........later he will buy a lappy....!!

So plz suggest me a gud PSU in tat Zebby Platinum ZEB-600W range.......and a PCI graphics card on as low budget as u can...

Wat will be the price of Zebronics Platinum ZEB-700W???


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I do not think you get extra features with XFX. Yea the physical bundle may be different in terms of connectors/game discs/cables.
> 
> Most cards offer DVI/VGA/S-Video Composite as standard connectivity. Even if you get two DVI connectors, you can easily hook up using a DVI-VGA connector module.
> 
> *Just get the cheapest one.*


The cheapest are from zebronics(yes, they make low end GPU), you won't advice that right? Also some cheap companies give 2 yrs warranty. Check that out.


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> The cheapest are from zebronics(yes, they make low end GPU), you won't advice that right? Also some cheap companies give 2 yrs warranty. Check that out.



What difference will it make.

The core is ATI. That is what I believe for GPUs.


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> What difference will it make.
> 
> The core is ATI. That is what I believe for GPUs.


But the warranty is 2 yrs, what if it goes boom, some early HD4850 went that way, remember, same for 8600gt.


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

True. I guess Mr. Sarkar will have to weigh it out.

Cheap Price + risky quality vs Good quality (read: service, warranty) + higher price.

But he is choosing Palit, so he should be good to go..? Tkin..?


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> True. I guess Mr. Sarkar will have to weigh it out.
> 
> ...


Palit is good, but he should never get companies like PoV, sparkle and of coarse Zebronics,, they make lousy cases, so they should stick to it, not gpu.

BTW- anyone think the 5850 and 5870 are a bit too costly, specially with a non-existent DX11 titles lineup(except dirt 2, but nothing substantial).


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> BTW- anyone think the 5850 and 5870 are a bit too costly, specially with a non-existent DX11 titles lineup(except dirt 2, but nothing substantial).



Yea true. They are too expensive. I will probably skip the whole 5xxx series..thought about it a while, and let technology catch up. And what will 150+ FPS do in a game. Am happy with the FPS my system is pushing out.

Also I have read, that even the i7 with QPI are causing bottle necks for the 5870. 


But on the flip-side release of 5xxx will lower the price for 4xxx series (hopefully). A 4870 is good for all games today.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, 
I need info abt Graphic card worth 10k-12k

i hv following system

AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi, 
I need info abt Graphic card worth 10k-12k

i hv following system

AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 |WD 500GB | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okz.......I'm going to pickup Palit one......Everyone is saying Palit is a gud performer and more VFM.
> 
> My default PSU wont support tat.......so I'm going to buy a PSU too.....
> Zebronics Platinum ZEB-600W - 1.6k(i think so, correct me if I'm wrong)
> ...




Okz.......aftr reading all the suggestions......I wud like to go for XFX or Palit...

But sum1 plz advise about the PSU plz.....


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> Hi,
> I need info abt Graphic card worth 10k-12k
> 
> i hv following system
> ...



MSI 4870 1 GB ~12K should compliment your system just fine.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> Hi,
> I need info abt Graphic card worth 10k-12k
> i hv following system
> AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw


Wait for some days. ATI's 5xxx series will lead to a decrease in price and if you can't, then get the 4870 1GB @ 10.3k or better get Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k. Other cards are: Sapphire 4890 1GB @ 12.8k & GTX275 @ 13k

My recommendation is Palit GTX260 SONIC as it is most VFM card today and beats the 4870 1GB and falls sweet into your budget.


----------



## juanaballerina (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maybe, your graphics is broken or have any problem


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



juanaballerina said:


> maybe, your graphics is broken or have any problem


Please do not spam here.


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Friends....

We have an absolute winner here. For the price and performance this card is phenomenal. It is really scary in Cross fire. Scaling so close to the 5870s. And at times it is beating the GT285 series. Power consumption is low too...! 

Read the review *here*.

The only think I did not like, they placed the PSU connectors in an air-intake slot. *How dumb*...! Hope non-reference OEMs will change that.

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=20471

Once this GPU is less then 15K ---> its a hot-cake. Grab it.!


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thats great news *asigh*!


----------



## monkey (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5870 for 15k will be some wait...
Just see what price we got in India ---> Erodov 

Why does it have happen in India??


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Actually I posted about the 5850....!


----------



## monkey (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OOps...sorry! Saw just 5870...
Heard that 5850 would be around 18k when launched...


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its ~17K as of now...!


----------



## monkey (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you r quoting from Lynx then please note that those prices are without taxes.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

power consumption isn't a big matter when buying cards @ 28K , any way we gona buy PSU for 7K . 

IMO HD5870/HD5850 are no VLM , the price is high . Nvidia announced m physx will be disabled in games which is used by ATI !
 *www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-physx-ati-gpu-disable,8742.html


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to purchase a zotac 9600GT eco edition card, i am  from delhi and i am unable to find this card in nehru place. It is available only at one shop(i.e. COMPUTER EMPIRE ) and i dont want to purchase it from there. can anyone suggest me better shop in nehru place to purchase this card.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ asigh - thanks for be the 1st to post about HD5850 review link in forum


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> power consumption isn't a big matter when buying cards @ 28K , any way we gona buy PSU for 7K .
> 
> IMO HD5870/HD5850 are no VLM , the price is high . Nvidia announced m physx will be disabled in games which is used by ATI !
> *www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-physx-ati-gpu-disable,8742.html



I think nVidia all ready has done that. Some games were tested and when the game code detected an ATI build, the Physics and certain features got disabled. I guess games with TWIMTBP have these features, and are tweaked for nvidia optimization.

I personally think that the HD5xxx are value for money -- though if the prices pan out a bit more, it would be nice. We should see that this is:

1. A 40nm process - latest fabrication and done successfully. nVidia's first yield by TSM has failed.
2. Compared to the 4xxx series, this is a big change -- performance ratios, power optimization, raw processing power, new code path compatibility.
3. This time round ATI has the first mover advantage -- and they will capitilize -- they got to do business after all. 
4. And to reiterate this card line-up is really really fast. Last time I was this excited when the 8800GT monster was released. It was fast for its time. Ground breaking. 



vaibhav_jain said:


> i want to purchase a zotac 9600GT eco edition card, i am  from delhi and i am unable to find this card in nehru place. It is available only at one shop(i.e. COMPUTER EMPIRE ) and i dont want to purchase it from there. can anyone suggest me better shop in nehru place to purchase this card.



SMC -- First Floor / Right side if you enter from the Paras Cinema side. It is in the same line as Computer Empire.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SMC -- First Floor / Right side if you enter from the Paras Cinema side. It is in the same line as Computer Empire.[/QUOTE]

not available there


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I think nVidia all ready has done that. Some games were tested and when the game code detected an ATI build, the Physics and certain features got disabled. I guess games with TWIMTBP have these features, and are tweaked for nvidia optimization.
> 
> I personally think that the HD5xxx are value for money -- though if the prices pan out a bit more, it would be nice. We should see that this is:
> 
> ...


ATI 58xx series is good but not at all VFM, according to lots of reviews the most VFM card is now GTX275 and HD58xx don't even make it to the top list, performance is good but so is the price hike, so you get a faster card for higher price but not a faster card for same or equivalent price which some of us wanted. The prices are not justified, you get performance, lose PhysX(many titles using it now and since it supports X360 and PS3 it will stay) and also face a non existent dx11 lineup, as long as X360/PS3 is here you can expect DX9 games to stick around. Dirt2 will support DX11 but nothing ground breaking, Dirt and grid had great graphics and Dirt2 looks like an highly optimized Dirt. 

BTW- The nVidia GT300 poor yield is just a myth, an ATI fanboy site called Semiaccurate.com started to spread it, its a damn lie,both ATI and nVidia suffered from poor yields but never as low as 0.02%.

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15689/65/
*www.guru3d.com/news/nvidia--gt300-yields-are-fine-/


Fermi Specs:
*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15756/65/
It seems nVidia will make a true cGpu, this card can execute C++ codes directly and has a L1 cache

Fermi Pictured:
*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15762/65/


The only thing that worries me is price, with those specs, if true, this card will cost an arm and a leg, lets follow up.

Anyway Lucid Hydra finally launches the Hydra 200 chip, MSI is already testing it, die SLI/Crossfire Die.

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15669/65/


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That will never happen, faster/new generation cards being released at the current prices. We will always have to pay a 'premium' for high performance parts.  I can bet 6-7 months down the line many of us will have 5xxx parts...like we transitioned to 4xxx series.

So what if we are loosing Physics. That is a technology which nVidia is holding to their chest, and they are refusing to share it to the competition -- infact disabling it for non nVidia chips. 

We should remember these are new generation parts and which are much much quicker then the existent line - up. Okay the GTX275 is approximate 14K cheaper (hell you can get two 275s for the price of a 5870), but if we see performance the 5870 beats the pants of the the 275. And then the 5850 series which is just 4-5K more then the GT275 series, is also performing better.

I think the amount of $$$s one pushes into the 5xxx series is correctly mapped to the output one will get. So it makes it VFM..definitely.

Do not take me for a FAN-BOY here. Am just justifying the business logic which ATI is using. Am sure, I will be writing the same when the GT300 series are released by the 'green side'.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> ATI 58xx series is good but not at all VFM, according to lots of reviews the most VFM card is now GTX275 and HD58xx don't even make it to the top list, performance is good but so is the price hike, so you get a faster card for higher price but not a faster card for same or equivalent price which some of us wanted. The prices are not justified, you get performance, lose PhysX(many titles using it now and since it supports X360 and PS3 it will stay) and also face a non existent dx11 lineup, as long as X360/PS3 is here you can expect DX9 games to stick around. Dirt2 will support DX11 but nothing ground breaking, Dirt and grid had great graphics and Dirt2 looks like an highly optimized Dirt.*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15669/65/



Sir, the HD5850 is available for 17.5k (Kolkata - Exodus PC rate) and it pwns the GTX285, what more do you need? What you are talking about is highlighting only what is not there. Since, nvidia is losing the performance war now, it will bank on PhysX of course, but even ATI is pushing Bullet Physics and has given up Havok. Bullet Physics is also gonna be open source. About VFM, the 4890 is neck in neck with GTX275 and is cheaper, so that would be best for the 10-15k price segment.

5850 will be the most vfm buy under 20k, whether anybody wants to admit it or not.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ As long as I get good FPS at FSAA = highest I am satisfied....! PhysX is just 'small' icing on the cake. If it is not there..big deal..I can still eat my cake. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vaibhav_jain said:


> SMC -- First Floor / Right side if you enter from the Paras Cinema side. It is in the same line as Computer Empire.



not available there[/QUOTE]


If you cannot get it in any of the shops in that same linear line as SMC..then order it from Lynx...not sure though if they have it. They deliver fast to New Delhi.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> That will never happen, faster/new generation cards being released at the current prices. We will always have to pay a 'premium' for high performance parts.  I can bet 6-7 months down the line many of us will have 5xxx parts...like we transitioned to 4xxx series.
> 
> So what if we are loosing Physics. That is a technology which nVidia is holding to their chest, and they are refusing to share it to the competition -- infact disabling it for non nVidia chips.
> 
> ...



I know u r not any fanboy !!! 

i have been using HD4850 before GTX260 ,  the card has such power to run all the games @ HD except crysis @ high settings , i was happy but when i saw my friends GTX280 the graphics in Nvidia is strong & physx isn't ice ! the main feature of eyecandy .

Then only i shifted to GTX260 , since i knew that HD4850 itself handles all the games @ HD means sure HD 5850 takes up to 2XXX resolution . 

*Tkin* point is -  GTX285 performs more than HD5850 when the physx is disabled , i used enabling physx reduced 10-13 FPS !  Any want to play maxed out games @ full HD then sure HD5850 is TRUE VLM , but like me they dont care about resolution , all they need is heavy graphics + eyecandy then Nvidia is the key !


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ D.Goodman999..

Not sure I understand. You saying the nVidia chips spin out better graphics..or they render quicker compared to ATI..?..Or is there something else..?


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ D.Goodman999..
> 
> Not sure I understand. You saying the nVidia chips spin out better graphics..or they render quicker compared to ATI..?..Or is there something else..?


I think he means PhysX, some of my friends own good ati hardware like HD4850/4870 and one of them owns HD4890, although their hardware eats mine for breakfast but all of them felt jealous when they knew that PhysX is nVidia exclusive(I felt jealous for getting low FPS, but .... ), and about that bullet PhysX, it has 10% market share trailing behind Havoc and nVidia, now Havoc is owned by Intel, they won't let ATI accelerate it over GPU till larrabee comes out, as for PhysX......

nVidia on the other hand is moving away form the gaming business, they are going the GPGPU way, their fermi is actually a hybrid CPU/GPU and they are focusing more on CUDA. It will be bad if they abandon the GPU market. Lets wait and see.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Techalomaniac said:


> Sir, the HD5850 is available for 17.5k (Kolkata - Exodus PC rate) and it pwns the GTX285, what more do you need? What you are talking about is highlighting only what is not there. Since, nvidia is losing the performance war now, it will bank on PhysX of course, but even ATI is pushing Bullet Physics and has given up Havok. Bullet Physics is also gonna be open source. About VFM, the 4890 is neck in neck with GTX275 and is cheaper, so that would be best for the 10-15k price segment.
> 
> 5850 will be the most vfm buy under 20k, whether anybody wants to admit it or not.


HD4890 and GTX275 is similiarly priced, both GPUs can accelerate any Game(except Crysis) at 1920x1080,4xaa,16xaf no sweat, you think anyone will pay 4k extra for HD5850? After all not many of us(read none) own 2560x1600 monitor. Thats what I meant by VFM, considering PERFORMANCE PER DOLLAR HD4890(DX10.1)/GTX275(PhysX) wins.

BTW- Forget DX11 games, most DX11(read - a very few) games will disable a few effects unless you own a DX11 hardware(GOW), true DX11 games will ship with next gen consoles(when unreal engine 4 hits).


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OMFG, nVidia is going to leave the PC gaming market, at least it tends to, WTF??

Read this; *arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2009...ct-aim-at-intel-supercomputing-with-fermi.ars

That settles it, the next ATI 6xxx card will cost 500$ due to lack of direct competition. nVidia should be sued or something like that.

With the launch of Fermi all the different websites are saying the same thing.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> HD4890 and GTX275 is similiarly priced, both GPUs can accelerate any Game(except Crysis) at 1920x1080,4xaa,16xaf no sweat, you think anyone will pay 4k extra for HD5850? After all not many of us(read none) own 2560x1600 monitor. Thats what I meant by VFM, considering PERFORMANCE PER DOLLAR HD4890(DX10.1)/GTX275(PhysX) wins.


Just what I said,except for the HD5850 bit. When people paid 22k or so for their GTX285's, why wouldn't they pay 17k for a card which kicks the crap out of the GTX285? It is value for money in the sense that it is the only card now, which can render all games at max resolution without a hitch and will continue to do so for quite some time (read future proof). For 4k more, performance will have a huge gain. Why did people pay around 17k for the GTX275 when it launched along with the HD4890, when more VFM options were always there in GTX260 and HD4870? Cuz they perform better. Similarly, people will buy the HD5850 as it is THE card to buy if you have about 20k to shell on a GFX card. Without DX11 it is kicking the nvidia cards outta the world, so why bother with DX11?


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> Just what I said,except for the HD5850 bit. When people paid 22k or so for their GTX285's, why wouldn't they pay 17k for a card which kicks the crap out of the GTX285? It is value for money in the sense that it is the only card now, which can render all games at max resolution without a hitch and will continue to do so for quite some time (read future proof). For 4k more, performance will have a huge gain. Why did people pay around 17k for the GTX275 when it launched along with the HD4890, when more VFM options were always there in GTX260 and HD4870? Cuz they perform better. Similarly, people will buy the HD5850 as it is THE card to buy if you have about 20k to shell on a GFX card. Without DX11 it is kicking the nvidia cards outta the world, so why bother with DX11?



Yups..true. When ever a new GPU  will be released and it is faster with better features, the world will lap it up. People will always want the fastest..at a good price..and the ATI line up offers just that.


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> Just what I said,except for the HD5850 bit. When people paid 22k or so for their GTX285's, why wouldn't they pay 17k for a card which kicks the crap out of the GTX285? It is value for money in the sense that it is the only card now, which can render all games at max resolution without a hitch and will continue to do so for quite some time (read future proof). For 4k more, performance will have a huge gain. Why did people pay around 17k for the GTX275 when it launched along with the HD4890, when more VFM options were always there in GTX260 and HD4870? Cuz they perform better. Similarly, people will buy the HD5850 as it is THE card to buy if you have about 20k to shell on a GFX card. Without DX11 it is kicking the nvidia cards outta the world, so why bother with DX11?


GTX260/HD4870 can't propel all games @ 1920x1080 maxed out with 8x AA, theres games like FC2, Stalker not to forget Crysis/WH, something that HD4890/GTX275 can do, HD5850 is faster than GTX285 no doubt but its moving away from the mainstream line, and HD5870 is a complete waste of money, the performance difference isn't worth 100$. We will just have to wait and see which team brings out the mainstream part first.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> Yups..true. When ever a new GPU  will be released and it is faster with better features, the world will lap it up. People will always want the fastest..at a good price..and the ATI line up offers just that.


If that was true GTX285 would've sold like hotcakes, it didn't, it lost to HD4870 even though it performed less, it was all about VFM.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ D.Goodman999..
> 
> Not sure I understand. You saying the nVidia chips spin out better graphics..or they render quicker compared to ATI..?..Or is there something else..?



No , this is'nt about Nvidia / Ati ! i can say that ATi HD48XX series was my personal fav  , i luv HD4850 playing all games @ 1080p with out a single lagging @ that too with dump processor AMD phenom 9550 , but the FPS is the heart for playing games but Nvidia totally differ from Eye candy thats all .

Even i say all this next i am going to get the ATi only HD5850/5870 wen the price is reduced when i get my 24" inch monitor 

seriously i luv to use Nvidia for graphics & eyecandy , ATI for the high resolution monitor .

But the money only problem !


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^*damngoodman999* Which model monitor are you gonna get?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Still no sign of price drop for old graphics cards after launch of Ati 5xxx series .....


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ U HAV TO WAIT TILL DECEMBER FOR A PRICE CUT AS ALL HARDWARE PRICES R INCREASED DURING PUJAS AND DECREASES IN DECEMBER TO MARCH....'

SO WAIT TILL DEC DUDE...'


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Please don't use CAPS all over the post.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^*damngoodman999* Which model monitor are you gonna get?




Which ever is lower DELL or BENQ 

its may be DELL


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry 4 that but I am using my e71 4 net surfing and was typing in it so didn't noticed abt the caps....'


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Which ever is lower DELL or BENQ
> its may be DELL


The Dell S2409W is available for Rs. 12750 @ TE. Ask *Ethan_Hunt*. He got it from there. He can even give you a review of the monitor. BenQ is not going to be recommended by me to anyone as I can't trust it somehow.



Arnab boss said:


> Sorry 4 that but I am using my e71 4 net surfing and was typing in it so didn't noticed abt the caps....'


Thanks for not using CAPS this time around.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My friend hav 500W PSU from Frontech...
+3.3v : 22A
+5v : 16A
+12v1 : 15A
+12v2 : 16A
-12v : 0.8A
+5VSB : 2.5A

He runs Dual Core with 2GB Ram with a SATA DVD Writer and a 160GB HDD........Can he run 9500GT??

If not, then what gfx cards can he run??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> My friend hav 500W PSU from Frontech...
> +3.3v : 22A
> +5v : 16A
> +12v1 : 15A
> ...



Affirmative no probs ! 9500GT requires low power .


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ +1. Yup, 9500GT only consumes 35-40W. So that PSU will handle that easily


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okz.....!! Thnx guys 4 helping.....!!


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys i didnt get the 4890,waitin fr the 58xx series,pls anyone tell me the launch dates and rates of the cards,and wht PSU shud i get in a budget of 20k.also PLS REPLY this time


----------



## spikygv (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

radeon hd5850 + corsair vx450 should work fine for u.


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> hi guys i didnt get the 4890,waitin fr the 58xx series,pls anyone tell me the launch dates and rates of the cards,and wht PSU shud i get in a budget of 20k.also PLS REPLY this time



5850 = 17K
5870 = 25K

They are available in India now. A 450W supply should be enough for any...if not dual GPU.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finally got some time to play after getting this new card.
Details :
MSI HD4670 1GB DDR3 Core : 750MHz, Memory : 873MHz. 

Bought it for 4.6k from Delta peripherals in Chennai. 

I am bit disappointed as i missed nVIDIA but not a lot, i say, after i play Fuel with this card. I dunno about the game much but to say, i am playing @ high settings with 8xAA,8xAF and still getting 50fps...

This is the first time i am playing a game with both AA and AF enabled. I am so happy with that. 

But still i think i miss the joy part of PhysX offered by nVIDIA only. Soon i'll get a new card, and i assure that it'll not be ATi.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ So satisfied with red devil and feeling a unstoppable attraction towards the green demon


----------



## simsak (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi i have some issues with my DISPLAY can anyone pls help....sometimes when i start my PC i don't see any display on Monitor power cables r ok,light on monitor is orange,but when i remove the display cable from my GPU monitor turns on with "no input" that means that monitor is fine thats my conclution.now i think either i have ploblem with my SMPS which is ANTEC True Power 400 Watts....whick does not provide juice to my MSI 8800GT GPU...or i have problem with my MOBO.....but i tried replacing my 8800GT with 6200TC for some time it worked fine but still i gety this problem then all i have to do is either keep my pc Completely Shut for 2-3 hourd & reboot then i get display or try my luck my unpluging all the cable & reconning it back again......techies pls HELP me as i don`t want to end up buying new MOBO or SMPS & still face the same issue 
CONFIG - mobo - Asus A8N-E,AMD 3500+,1 GB RAM


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



simsak said:


> hi i have some issues with my DISPLAY can anyone pls help....sometimes when i start my PC i don't see any display on Monitor power cables r ok,light on monitor is orange,but when i remove the display cable from my GPU monitor turns on with "no input" that means that monitor is fine thats my conclution.now i think either i have ploblem with my SMPS which is ANTEC True Power 400 Watts....whick does not provide juice to my MSI 8800GT GPU...or i have problem with my MOBO.....but i tried replacing my 8800GT with 6200TC for some time it worked fine but still i gety this problem then all i have to do is either keep my pc Completely Shut for 2-3 hourd & reboot then i get display or try my luck my unpluging all the cable & reconning it back again......techies pls HELP me as i don`t want to end up buying new MOBO or SMPS & still face the same issue
> CONFIG - mobo - Asus A8N-E,AMD 3500+,1 GB RAM



Cant tell accurately whether it is PSU or Mobo or GPU , all u can do is one thing . take out the graphics card & boot with mobo VGA (see the results) , the PSU is neck for all ur peripherals . I mostly suspect PSU or GPU ??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^if your mobo has onboard graphics, have you tried using that onboard graphics instead of PCI-E graphics?


----------



## janitha (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The good old A8N-E doesn't have onboard graphics.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^arr. okay. In that case, it's better to check with any other SMPS. Maybe, get one from your friends PC and test.


----------



## asingh (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



simsak said:


> hi i have some issues with my DISPLAY can anyone pls help....sometimes when i start my PC i don't see any display on Monitor power cables r ok,light on monitor is orange,but when i remove the display cable from my GPU monitor turns on with "no input" that means that monitor is fine thats my conclution.now i think either i have ploblem with my SMPS which is ANTEC True Power 400 Watts....whick does not provide juice to my MSI 8800GT GPU...or i have problem with my MOBO.....but i tried replacing my 8800GT with 6200TC for some time it worked fine but still i gety this problem then all i have to do is either keep my pc Completely Shut for 2-3 hourd & reboot then i get display or try my luck my unpluging all the cable & reconning it back again......techies pls HELP me as i don`t want to end up buying new MOBO or SMPS & still face the same issue
> CONFIG - mobo - Asus A8N-E,AMD 3500+,1 GB RAM



Ok...

Could you please enlighten us more about your system and the current environment. 

1. Full system specifications -- RAM type / how many modules.
2. HDDs
3. What all is connected to your system.
4. OS
5. Any OC
6. Was it working fine before.
7. How old is your system.

The 400W power  supply should be enough to run your system with the 8800GT. Why after 2-3 hours it reboots. Are you ever able to reach the desktop, when you boot it up...? Also are you using the latest nVidia drivers..?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ So satisfied with red devil and feeling a unstoppable attraction towards the green demon



Yeah, i am satisfied , but as a previous green demon user i just feel the red devil is just not enough for me. But till now, with every game i have played, i played them at max settings that too with 8xAA and 8xAF(or whatever is max). So i am just satisfied in this part, where nVIDIA can't handle that IMO.(Previously used 7600GS and 7600GT too. Even a 2xAA or AF will eat the FPS by a large margin...)


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thx asigh.when will the prices drop to abt 15k?
-----------------------------------------


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i cant get it through d net(i dont hv a credit card),has ny1 got any other ideas for getting d GPU ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^you can courier a demand draft to the person you are buying online from dude.

www.lynx-india.com (Chandigarh)
www.theitwares.com (Mumbai)


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys....
bjorn3d is holding a gpu contest to win a Sapphire 5850 1GB GPU here:
*www.bjorn3d.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31126


----------



## asingh (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> thx asigh.when will the prices drop to abt 15k?
> -----------------------------------------



Well they should for the 5850..might take 2 months though.



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> i cant get it through d net(i dont hv a credit card),has ny1 got any other ideas for getting d GPU ?



1. You can transfer funds using EFT, you do not need CC for that.
2. Go to your bank, and deposit the cash physically in the vendors bank account -- get the transaction number give it to the vendor.
3. Send a demand draft (DD) via courier to the vendor.
4. Ask a friend to use his CC or debit card online. Pay him the cash.



Techalomaniac said:


> ^you can courier a demand draft to the person you are buying online from dude.
> 
> www.lynx-india.com (Chandigarh)
> www.theitwares.com (Mumbai)



Yups..do this. Safe..but slow.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> Yeah, i am satisfied , but as a previous green demon user i just feel the red devil is just not enough for me. But till now, with every game i have played, i played them at max settings that too with 8xAA and 8xAF(or whatever is max). So i am just satisfied in this part, where nVIDIA can't handle that IMO.(Previously used 7600GS and 7600GT too. Even a 2xAA or AF will eat the FPS by a large margin...)




There is quite a difference between the 7600GT and the 4xxx series card you got. Your card was created to combat the 8xxx series of nVidia. But honestly just because of the PhyX you should not down-say the red cards...........!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> There is quite a difference between the 7600GT and the 4xxx series card you got. Your card was created to combat the 8xxx series of nVidia. But honestly just because of the PhyX you should not down-say the red cards...........!



Just because i saw the PhysX in the games i just can't resist saying that. But when it comes to performance and VFM, no match for ATi. Also, this is the first time i am playing with 8xAA,8xAF,with a steady 50+ fps in Fuel. Thats really great for me.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ simsak - Do what asigh told you. 1st post the full sys spec.from your post it's not clear that - when you are not getting any display can you boot into windows I mean can you hear the normal beeps and see hdd activity. 

Try updating your mobo bios. It's seems like there's some prob with mobos pci-e slot or RAM. BTW, are you running  your mem in DC config ?

But try removing every component including cpu, ram , hdd, psu, odd and gfx card from mobo and clean the mobo. clean the other components and reseit them.

sometime humidity can cause this type of prob. Get some sachet of silica powder from nearby medicine store and put them inside your cabby.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Specifications:*

Motherboard:  EVGA 132-BL-E758-A1 X58 3-Way SLI Core i7 Motherboard  

Processor:  Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz 8M L3 Cache  

Cabinet:  Antec Twelve Hundred ATX  

Power Supply:  Cooler Master UCP Series 700W Crossfire/SLI certified

RAM: Corsair 3x2GB 1600MHz Tri-Channel

HDD:  Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA II, 32 MB Cache, 7200 RPM 

Sound Card:  Creative Labs SB0886 PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Sound Card 

*Whats Missing?*

A good graphics card

*Budget:* $250 - $300

*Options*: 
EVGA GTX 275 896MB Superclocked ($268)
EVGA GTX 275 1792MB ($286)
an SLI / Crossfire / ATI solution (?)

*Requirements:*

Gaming, of course, at resolution of 1920*1080 on a 28" HD monitor

So, please tell me what graphics card would be nost suitable.

PS - any changes I should make to the rest of the configuration? I haven't bought it yet.

*EDIT*

Found this review/test by Tom's hardware. *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card,2404.html#
According to it, it seems my best bet is 2 x HD 4850 in SLI. My question now is, with the given configuration, should I go for 

(a) HD 4850 512MB x 2 (approx. $100 each)
OR
(b) HD 4850 1 GB x 2 (approx. $125 each)
OR
(c) HD 4870 1 GB x 2 (approx. $160 each) [i am willing to spend this much if the performance increase justifies it. I don't want other components to bottleneck it]


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> According to it, it seems my best bet is* 2 x HD 4850 in SLI*  . My question now is, with the given configuration, should I go for
> 
> (a) HD 4850 512MB x 2 (approx. $100 each)
> OR
> ...



Thats Crossfire dude. BTW HD4870 1GB Crossfire will be suitable for you, but before that check whether your mobo has the Crossfire support.(That EVGA X58 3-way SLI) AFAIK SLI boards don't support Crossfire.Ain't so? 

So just go for 2xGTX 260 SP216(Whatever edition ,Superclocked or underclocked   ). Go for it. It'll compete with the 28" HD Monitor.

Dunno about HD4850 CF / HD4870 CF, but sure they beat the a$$ of nVIDIA cards in that range.The closer one is GTS250 in SLI for HD4850 and GTX 260 in SLI match HD4870 CF. Do some research by reading reviews of HD4870 in CF and GTX 260 in SLI and you may come to a conclusion.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there chances of price cut for *ATI GPUs* in near future(one or two months) ???


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

most probably yes. They are going to release new mid-range GPUs in less than two weeks.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> *Whats Missing?*
> 
> A good graphics card
> 
> *Budget:* $250 - $300


Have a look at the recently released ATI 5850 1GB GDDR5. Its some $279-299 AFAIK and it beats the crap out of the GTX285! Later you may even add a second 5850 in CF.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yeah...after reading up some reviews and test results, thats the conclusion I arrived at. I can get the HD 5850 (1Gb DDR5) for about $260, and then down the line, crossfire it with another.

online benchmarks say that the HD 5850 beats the GTX 285 (which is priced over $400), and in crossfire, the HD 5850s compare with/outperform the GTX 295 ($500 +) too.

HD 5850s aren't available yet on amazon or newegg. Only pre-orders are available for the XFX, diamond etc. Sapphire HD 5850s are available though.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The Sapphire ones should be good IMO. Although the 5870 is good too, but that will set you back by about $379! Not VFM. U stay in US or getting it from someone there? AFAIK newegg doesn't ship to India.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah, i'm comfortable with Sapphire. my first and only experience with ATi cards (the X1600) was a Sapphire and it worked great. However, i'm not getting the components till later this month, so if XFX HD5850 is out by then, I'd prefer that.

I live in the US. I'm pretty newegg doesn't ship to India


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Is there chances of price cut for *ATI GPUs* in near future(one or two months) ???




Dude as far s I have seen all these years...' hardware prices increases in sep to nov months due to pujas and it decreases in dec till  mid of feb....' 

This is the trend of kolkata hardware business...'

Wait 4 few days it will come down....'


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> yeah, i'm comfortable with Sapphire. my first and only experience with ATi cards (the X1600) was a Sapphire and it worked great. However, i'm not getting the components till later this month, so if XFX HD5850 is out by then, I'd prefer that.
> 
> I live in the US. I'm pretty newegg doesn't ship to India


Ah! Then newegg is your dealer.  5850 should be great for you whether its XFX or Sapphire.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire is a better choice for ATI any day than XFX!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NEW specs and prices of 5750/5770...........at last from amd itself !!


*www.madboxpc.com/amd-radeon-hd-5750-y-hd-5770/

Page is another language but atleast look at the pictures


----------



## Parry Buddy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have Intel Core 2 Duo 2.93 Ghz E7500 with 4gb 800Mhz Ram Motherboard came pre-installed
I have Nvidia 8400 GS 512MB
I want to play GTA-IV on my rig.

Will 9600 GT 1024MB work, to play GTA-IV fine on it, and can I install both GFX cards parallel.

If this won't work please suggest me a compatible graphic card that can play GTA-IV smoothly.
I have a budget of Rs. 5000-7000


----------



## spikygv (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ radeon 4850 if u have a good psu. .else , 4770 or 4670 . .


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think GTA IV is cpu dependent and not very GPU dependent. Get GTA IV first its only 500 bucks and test. If it doesn't work, then upgrade gfx.


----------



## asingh (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Parry Buddy said:


> I have Intel Core 2 Duo 2.93 Ghz E7500 with 4gb 800Mhz Ram Motherboard came pre-installed
> I have Nvidia 8400 GS 512MB
> I want to play GTA-IV on my rig.
> 
> ...



9600GT should be fine for GTA-IV as it is CPU dependent. You can install both cards in parallel if you have x2 PCI Express 2.0 lanes on the motherboard and it is SLI certified. But this would be a waste cause the 9600GT will down clock automatically to 8400GT capacity. Do not do this.



Techalomaniac said:


> I think GTA IV is cpu dependent and not very GPU dependent. Get GTA IV first its only 500 bucks and test. If it doesn't work, then upgrade gfx.



Yea..so this.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yup, he can install both cards parallel but he will not be able to get sli as you just cannot sli two different gpu's & if he has a intel mobo mobo with 2x pci-e slot then it's not possible to get sli on intel LGA775 series mobos ( though there is hack available but it will not work with two different gpus' )

GTA4 will lag too much on a 8400GS and as he has a budget of Rs. 7K he should consider Palit GTS 250 or Sapphire HD4850  ( so note that they will require a good PSU ). If he has not got a branded PSU then he should consider a 9600Gt and a good PSU


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Yup, he can install both cards parallel but he will not be able to get sli as you just cannot sli two different gpu's & if he has a intel mobo mobo with 2x pci-e slot then it's not possible to get sli on intel LGA775 series mobos ( though there is hack available but it will not work with two different gpus' )
> 
> GTA4 will lag too much on a 8400GS and as he has a budget of Rs. 7K he should consider Palit GTS 250 or Sapphire HD4850  ( so note that they will require a good PSU ). If he has not got a branded PSU then he should consider a 9600Gt and a good PSU




Oh yea..forgot. Yea, you cannot mix nVidia GPUs. It is possible with X-Fire. 

9600GT should be enough for him to prowl Liberty City / or is it Vice City.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why not a GTS250 or HD4850 for 7k?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> why not a GTS250 or HD4850 for 7k?



As topgear said, if he has a good PSU, then GTS 250 or HD4850. Else he has to stick with 9600GT + good PSU...

Let see the OP reply about this....


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1, PSU is an additional cost for sure.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Two quick questions:

1. If i run games at a resolution of 1920x1080 on a 28" monitor, what kind of details (textures, AA, AF) can i expect of the recent and soon to be released games (Modern Warfare 2, NFS Shift etc.) using a single HD 5850 and dual HD 5850s in X-fire at playable framerates

2. What's the performance difference: 2 x HD 5850 (SLI) v/s 1 x HD 5870


----------



## asingh (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1. If i run games at a resolution of 1920x1080 on a 28" monitor, what kind of details (textures, AA, AF) can i expect of the recent and soon to be released games (Modern Warfare 2, NFS Shift etc.) using a single HD 5850 and dual HD 5850s in X-fire at playable framerates
> 
> 2. What's the performance difference: 2 x HD 5850 (SLI) v/s 1 x HD 5870



You will mount (2) to what type of system. (Primarily CPU / Motherboard / RAM)..?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ sorry, forgot to copy them from my post in the previous page.

Motherboard: EVGA 132-BL-E758-A1 X58 3-Way SLI Core i7 Motherboard
Processor: Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz 8M L3 Cache
Cabinet: Antec Twelve Hundred ATX
Power Supply: Corasir CMPSU 850W TX Series Crossfire/SLI certified
RAM: Corsair 3x2GB Dominator 1600MHz Tri-Channel (8-8-8-24)
HDD: 2 x WD 640GB Caviar Black in RAID 0
Processor Cooling: Cooler Master V8 Nickel Plated Copper Base Aluminum Fins 8 Heatpipes Core i7 1366 CPU Cooler


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats Crossfire dude. BTW HD4870 1GB Crossfire will be suitable for you, but before that check whether your mobo has the Crossfire support.*(That EVGA X58 3-way SLI) AFAIK SLI boards don't support Crossfire.Ain't so?*
> 
> So just go for 2xGTX 260 SP216(Whatever edition ,Superclocked or underclocked   ). Go for it. It'll compete with the 28" HD Monitor.
> 
> Dunno about HD4850 CF / HD4870 CF, but sure they beat the a$$ of nVIDIA cards in that range.The closer one is GTS250 in SLI for HD4850 and GTX 260 in SLI match HD4870 CF. Do some research by reading reviews of HD4870 in CF and GTX 260 in SLI and you may come to a conclusion.



As far as I know x58 chipset supports both SLI and CF ! 

*But evga x58 does not provide CF bridge with x58 mobos* so if anyone wants CF then they have to arrange that CF connector or bridge. ( As far as I know ATI provides that CF bridge with high end gfx cards. )

But there are exception like *MSI X58 Platinum which supports only CF*. So later they poped out a version called X58 Platinum SLi to support SLI 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


xbonez said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1. If i run games at a resolution of 1920x1080 on a 28" monitor, what kind of details (textures, AA, AF) can i expect of the recent and soon to be released games (Modern Warfare 2, NFS Shift etc.) using a single HD 5850 and dual HD 5850s in X-fire at playable framerates
> 
> 2. What's the performance difference: 2 x HD 5850 (SLI) v/s 1 x HD 5870



For your queries go through all pages of this review. You will get all answers you have 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5850,2433.html


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks for the link. after some research, I think I've decided to go for the HD 5870. a single 5870 saves me about $160 over 2 HD5850s. I can use that saved up money to crossfire my 5870 eventually when I feel the need.


----------



## asingh (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> ^^ thanks for the link. after some research, I think I've decided to go for the HD 5870. a single 5870 saves me about $160 over 2 HD5850s. I can use that saved up money to crossfire my 5870 eventually when I feel the need.




Wow...nice set up you will have. The card will come with the Xfire connector, so do not worry about that. Where will you buy your stuff from...?


----------



## r4gs (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm having a problem with my display.
I have a Palit GTX 260, 896mb 216sp sonic edition card.
Until last night, my comp was working perfectly fine and i played a few games.
This morning the display is just refusing to show.
There doesn't seem to be a signal coming from the G card as the monitor power light just blinks.
The g card however, seems to be running at full load with fans at 100% judging by the sound level.(Which is how it always boots up, but the fans subside within a few seconds and the display comes  on. Not this time though )
I'm currently using the onboard graphics.
Complete system specs are as follows..

intel core2duo e7400
Kingston DDRII 800MHz 2gbx2 RAM
Seagate 500gb HDD
Coolermaster RS600 PCAR E3 power supply (600W)
Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216sp 896mb G card
gigabyte ga g31m es2l motherboard.

The card is only around 4 months old and has never given problems. There were a few times when the display would flicker a bit, as if there were a mobile phone near the display, but that turned out to  be a low voltage problem at the mains.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What  power supply you are using.Is that Real Power for Extreme power?


----------



## r4gs (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Coolermaster RS600 PCAR E3 power supply (600W)

Mentioned in the post.
I've been using it without any trouble for 4 months.
I've played system heavy games like crysis, etc for hours without a problem.
I have also been working with Maya, etc. Never any problems

I was playing cryostasis for about 2 hrs before sleeping. Problem started this morning.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

extreme power plus


----------



## r4gs (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can low voltage damage the power supply or g card? i'm using a 600VA UPS.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Wow...nice set up you will have. The card will come with the Xfire connector, so do not worry about that. Where will you buy your stuff from...?



mostly from amazon, coz I have a prime account there so I get overnight shipping for $4 only.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> can low voltage damage the power supply or g card? i'm using a 600VA UPS.



request RMA for the gfx card.
I'm not sure about what has caused the problem. Your UPS seems to be good enough. And most PSU's are universal input PSU's which means they accept AC voltages from 90v to 230v and high voltages will be removed the UPS. .so i dont think its a voltage issue.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

As far as i can make out, the g card fan is running at full load. The g card itself doesn't seem to have been activated. There is no heat. The fans come on even if 1 power connector is attached (the g card requires 2x6pin), so i guess the fans are running doesn't mean that the cad is running.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ you could try the graphics card in some other PC just to ensure theres nothing wrong with the pcie slot in ur mobo..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> As far as i can make out, the g card fan is running at full load. The g card itself doesn't seem to have been activated. There is no heat. The fans come on even if 1 power connector is attached (the g card requires 2x6pin), so i guess the fans are running doesn't mean that the cad is running.



I once faced this problem on my old 7600gt agp card on intel 865 board. When i started my system it refused to boot but all the fans ie cpu and gpu were spinning . Later i found out that it was the problem of the psu , with age the psu poweer decreases . Try removing anyother Extra HDD and also unplug the dvd power cord and then try booting , also try removing your card and boot through onboard graphics .


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ r4gs - Try clearing your mobos bios setting and see if it helps. Also remove the gfx card from mobo, clean it and put it back again. Attach 2x 6 pin PCI-e powwr connectors to the card not a single one.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> I once faced this problem on my old 7600gt agp card on intel 865 board. When i started my system it refused to boot but all the fans ie cpu and gpu were spinning . Later i found out that it was the problem of the psu , with age the psu poweer decreases . Try removing anyother Extra HDD and also unplug the dvd power cord and then try booting , also try removing your card and boot through onboard graphics .



The PC is booting fine through the onboard graphics. The PSU is also only 4 months old. I don't have any extra HDD or peripherals other than a DVD RW drive.

The PC boots perfectly when the graphics card is connected, i can hear the windows sounds and everything. Only the display doesn't work. I'll check the PSU though.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> @ r4gs - Try clearing your mobos bios setting and see if it helps. Also remove the gfx card from mobo, clean it and put it back again. Attach 2x 6 pin PCI-e powwr connectors to the card not a single one.



I've reset BIOS settings on the mobo. No help. I've tried the second BIOS on the mobo too.

I tried everything with the g card.

I've been using this card for 4 months, obviously the 2 power connectors were attached in that period. I just pointed out the fact that the fans run even with one power connector to show that the g card need not be running even if the fans are.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I unplugged all peripherals and only left mobo, cpu, g card and fan connectors. It was no use.
Everything is still under warranty but i got t he stuff in bombay. It'll be a few months before i go there again.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There could be some prob with the PCI-e slot. Check that with a gfx card ( borrow it from friend ). Also if possible try the gfx card on another mobo just to make sure which component is malfunctioning.

BTW, clean the pci-e slot on the mobo and Plug in the card again ( i think you already did that )


----------



## r4gs (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I tried my g card on another PC, however, I had to use my own power supply as the one at my friend's place was inadequate.
It is definitely a problem with the graphics card or PSU.

Yup, already cleaned the slot.

I've contacted the suppliers to see what they have to say.
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

early benchie of radeon 5770

*www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33953894

I suppose its neck to neck with a 4870. ..


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SH**...that thing is fast.

And it is running cool too. WOW...!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I hope the price of 5770 is between 7-8k in india otherwise i will have to go with 5750 , any reviews on 5750 guys , will it be faster then 4850 and gts250 ??


----------



## sam_ir (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone tell me price of Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR3 card?
I asked that itwares guy but he won't reply to my mails. I read some good reviews about it, or suggest any other card in the same category.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sam_ir said:


> can anyone tell me price of Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR3 card?
> I asked that itwares guy but he won't reply to my mails. I read some good reviews about it, or suggest any other card in the same category.



AFAIK HD4650 comes with DDR2 memory... The Sapphire one comes around 4k.

The better deal would be a Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.5k.

Kicks the 4650 out of the line...


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire HD4650 has two version. The 512MB one has GDDR3 but the 1GB version has DDR2 mem.

Sapphire HD4650 512MB GDDR3 :
*www1.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=255

Sapphire HD4650 1GB DDR2 :
*www1.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=259

@ sam_ir- get HD4670 512MB GDDR3 as suggested by rajkumar_pb as it's better than HD4650.

@ sagargv - thanks for posting the bench link of HD5770


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear

Thanks for the link and info dude... I never heard the DDR3 version of HD4650...

But the price of HD4650 seems high. Isn't it?


----------



## cooldude666666 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggest me some good AGP based graphics cards which are not much costly, say in the budget of 2k - 3k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cooldude666666 said:


> Please suggest me some good AGP based graphics cards which are not much costly, say in the budget of 2k - 3k.



Wait dude. Sapphire is going to release the new AGP line-up of HD4670's. Although it doesn't extract the full potential, it seems to be a better option...

Otherwise a 7600GT is the way to go @ 3k.. Get it if u find it..


----------



## cooldude666666 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Wait dude. Sapphire is going to release the new AGP line-up of HD4670's. Although it doesn't extract the full potential, it seems to be a better option...
> 
> Otherwise a 7600GT is the way to go @ 3k.. Get it if u find it..



Yes, I too read it somewhere on the net and after searching i found out that it was available in south africa. Man We are treated backward even to African Countries...huh!


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gigabyte has already released a AGP card based on HD4650.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-4650-agp,2383.html


----------



## george101 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

am planning to get myself an hd5850 graphics card as soon as it is available. but am having a CM extreme power 500W spms now and it has only 1 4-pin PCI-E power connector while 5850 requires two 75W 6-pin PCI-E power connectors. please specify the least expensive power supply that can power a 5850 and meet my power req... my system spec : C2Q 9550, MSI P45, 1TB+(500x2)GB HDD, 2x2GB DDR2, etc

should a corsair 550W be enough??? if not which one should i go for???


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CM500W extreme power should be able to power up HD5850 as one of our member is using a HD4890 with CM500W Extreme Power Plus.

You will get a 2 port molex to 6 pin pci-e power adapter with the card. You can use that.
It will use your PSU's two molex plugs though.

But I would *strongly recommend* you to get a more beefier PSU like *corsair VX550W* instead


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Or Antec EA650W or GlacialPower 650W, which are more VFM IMO.


----------



## shirazhansen (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, 
I'm not sure if this has been covered before, but i have a problem with my ati 4850. I'm using vista ultimate, and the card heats up like crazy! i get temps of 80-85 while idle, and upto 110 when playing games..
And this is after i set the fan speed manually to 65%.
Am using the latest drivers.. 

Thing is, it used to work pretty ok a few months back.. idle temps were 60-65, and gaming temps around 90, but with the fan speed at 65%.. Could it be the driver updates? 
Speakin of which, i cant find the VPU Recover tab int he latest Catalyst Control Centre.. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> ^Or Antec EA650W or GlacialPower 650W, which are more VFM IMO.



Yup, they are more VFM but the only catch is they are not readily available everywhere unlike CM or corsair 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ shirazhansen - Try to set the fan speed to 90-95% ( yup I know that would sound like jet engines but gain it's better than a overheated card IMO )


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shirazhansen said:


> Hi,
> I'm not sure if this has been covered before, but i have a problem with my ati 4850. I'm using vista ultimate, and the card heats up like crazy! i get temps of 80-85 while idle, and upto 110 when playing games..
> And this is after i set the fan speed manually to 65%.
> Am using the latest drivers..
> ...




did you check if there is any dust that is preventing proper cooling. Also, there is a possibility that GPU fan is malfunctioning. Though you set it at 65% speed, it may not be running fast and thereby not giving adequate cooling.


----------



## chokhu (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Friends,

                 First of all, HAPPY DIWALI to all members.
                 OK, I was having EVGA 8800GT SC but recently card went bad so i sent for Replacement and got Palit GTS 250 512 MB Green Edition after paying difference. Now when the card is ideal, its clock speed decreases to 300/600/300 (core/shader/memory). So sometimes whie playing games, in the starting game is very stuttering and after abt 5 secs, game picks up its speed. I think its due to this auto clock speed decrease due to green edition. Is there any way by which i can disable this power saving feature? my System specification are in th signature.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sam_ir (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy low profile card for multimedia purposes, I selected 2 cards, Sapphire HD 4550 512MB DDR3 & XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3. I more inclined towards 4550 anyone suggest better card in same section?


----------



## shirazhansen (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@desiibond,

The fan 'sounds' like it's working fine.. Same as before..
About the dust, how do u suggest i clean it? Should i open it up myself or try and get it serviced? Any idea where i can get a 'GECube ATI HD 4850' serviced in b'lore? Dunno if GeCube is a well known manufacturer.. 

@topgear,

I did try that, but all it does is bring the idle temp down to around 70-75.. gaming temps still hit 110! And yeah, my CPU sounds like it's gonna take off any minute..


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shirazhansen said:


> @desiibond,
> 
> The fan 'sounds' like it's working fine.. Same as before..
> About the dust, how do u suggest i clean it? Should i open it up myself or try and get it serviced? Any idea where i can get a 'GECube ATI HD 4850' serviced in b'lore? Dunno if GeCube is a well known manufacturer..
> ...




If carefull, you can open the GPU your self and clean it out. There are a lot of screws, but not that complicated.

Regarding the CPU:
Your idle temperatures are a tad on the high side. Is it possible you can reseat the HSF and apply good TIM. Also clean out the fan assembly. Run the Heat sink under running water, remove the fan first, and let the metal dry out....?

How are you monitoring the temperatures..?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shirazhansen said:


> @desiibond,
> 
> The fan 'sounds' like it's working fine.. Same as before..
> About the dust, how do u suggest i clean it? Should i open it up myself or try and get it serviced? Any idea where i can get a 'GECube ATI HD 4850' serviced in b'lore? Dunno if GeCube is a well known manufacturer..



The store where you bought the card will have phone number and address of RMA center.


----------



## chokhu (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chokhu said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> First of all, HAPPY DIWALI to all members.
> OK, I was having EVGA 8800GT SC but recently card went bad so i sent for Replacement and got Palit GTS 250 512 MB Green Edition after paying difference. Now when the card is ideal, its clock speed decreases to 300/600/300 (core/shader/memory). So sometimes whie playing games, in the starting game is very stuttering and after abt 5 secs, game picks up its speed. I think its due to this auto clock speed decrease due to green edition. Is there any way by which i can disable this power saving feature? my System specification are in th signature.
> ...



Hey Guys, wat happened? no one answered my question? Plzzz......... Help me friends.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Did you install any software bundled in the Driver CD other tan the drivers? If not, then, well I think that's the way the Green edition is meant to work I suppose.


----------



## chokhu (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Techalomaniac said:


> Did you install any software bundled in the Driver CD other tan the drivers? If not, then, well I think that's the way the Green edition is meant to work I suppose.



No. I havent installed anything other than drivers.

Ya, green edition is meant to work in that way but there should be a way to stop it.

anyways, thanks for reply. Anyone else knows anything abt it?


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sam_ir said:


> I am planning to buy low profile card for multimedia purposes, I selected 2 cards, Sapphire HD 4550 512MB DDR3 & XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3. I more inclined towards 4550 anyone suggest better card in same section?



Get the sapphire HD4550 512MB GDDR3 as it will be more suitable for your multimedia and HTPC 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


shirazhansen said:


> @desiibond,
> 
> The fan 'sounds' like it's working fine.. Same as before..
> About the dust, how do u suggest i clean it? Should i open it up myself or try and get it serviced? Any idea where i can get a 'GECube ATI HD 4850' serviced in b'lore? Dunno if GeCube is a well known manufacturer..
> ...



Sounds like your CPU is also overheating. Can you tell your CPU and GPU load and idle temps ? Use apps like real temp and GPU-z along with orthos for cpu load test and furmark for gpu load test. Just run them for around 5 mins tso we could get an idea about your system temps. Also do post in your HDD temp and what cabby and PSU you are using ?

To clean the gfx card remove it from slot and clean with with a paint brust ( a brush used for water color some 12-18 number one will do just fine ).
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ chokhu - try to OC your your gfx card using riva tuner a small bit. Say 25-50Mhz increment on both GPU and mem. That should prevent the down clocking of your GPU.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ chokhu - try to OC your your gfx card using riva tuner a small bit. Say 25-50Mhz increment on both GPU and mem. That should prevent the down clocking of your GPU.


----------



## chokhu (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ chokhu - try to OC your your gfx card using riva tuner a small bit. Say 25-50Mhz increment on both GPU and mem. That should prevent the down clocking of your GPU.



I have already overclocked my GPU/Mem using utility called vtune which has been provided with installation cd of card. Does overclocking with rivatuner make any difference?

Its a tendency of Green Edition card that it consumes less power when card is idle n for that it reduces the clock speed. But isnt there any way to stop this? I mean any bios hack or driver patch or nething else?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@chokhu

AFAIK No way... I am tired of searching over the net... So better be ready to live with it....


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *chokhu* vtune and rivatuner do the same job, no difference AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ chokhu - that vtune may be a moded version that reduces your gfx cards clock speeds to save power. Uninstall vtune ( including any gfx cards utility that you downloaded from manufacturers site or got with the CD ), uninstall your old drivers and install new drivers downloded from nvidia. Install Riva tuner & OC your GPU. There's no harm in trying. So give it a try


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^That might be the case and as you said, no harm in giving it a try.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me which are the graphic cards available in the range of 5-7 in direct x 11
...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^none. starting price is at 9k I think.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one is that??
Can u tell me the model no??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5750. but it's utter waste of money at 9.5k. It's lot lot slower than GTX260 or HD4870 which are available for same price. 

This HD5750 should be a sub 6k card.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any radeon 4870 512mb vs. 5770 benchies ? i'm interested because 512mb is usually enough for 1680x1050 and 4870 512mb costs 8.8k while 5770 is 11k.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ive heard that even the 5770 struggles to beat the 4870.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. HD5770 is a competitor to GTX260 and HD4870 and it can show it's power only when dx11 games come out.


----------



## shirazhansen (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Sounds like your CPU is also overheating. Can you tell your CPU and GPU load and idle temps ? Use apps like real temp and GPU-z along with orthos for cpu load test and furmark for gpu load test. Just run them for around 5 mins tso we could get an idea about your system temps. Also do post in your HDD temp and what cabby and PSU you are using ?




When i said CPU, i meant the whole cabinet.. (Old habit, sorry.. !) The CPU temps are normal.. 50-60.. The only things that r heating up are the GPU and my WD 640 GB 'Blue' series HDD.. it's at 50-55.. 
I had cleaned the GPU with a brush like u'd suggested, but i didnt remove the cover and clean the fan thoroughly.. wasnt sure if i should do it.. anyway, i'll try that too..if it still doesnt work, i guess i'll trash the card.. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI 4850 is a known frying pan. Last time I heard, someone was boiling eggs in it.


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD5750. but it's utter waste of money at 9.5k. It's lot lot slower than GTX260 or HD4870 which are available for same price.
> 
> This HD5750 should be a sub 6k card.


That's what happen when there is no competition in the market, the ATI fanbois cried about nVidia prices but now ATI prices are damn stupid, rember the price of 8800GTX when it launched? Now waiting patiently for nVidia's card, I will buy a 15-20k card next year(by june, when the market settles) depending on the performance of each side, early adapters always lose.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> That's what happen when there is no competition in the market, the ATI fanbois cried about nVidia prices but now ATI prices are damn stupid, rember the price of 8800GTX when it launched? Now waiting patiently for nVidia's card, I will buy a 15-20k card next year(by june, when the market settles) depending on the performance of each side, early adapters always lose.


That is the most sensible post about the GPU market rivalry I have read in a LONG time. Damn, this forum could do with a couple more of such posters! 

I agree with the price thing totally. Now ATI 5770 and 5750 are priced insanely. the 5870 is also too much and the 5850 could do with a price drop of a 1-2k.

Yes, early adapters lose, almost always.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^true. All we need is one news. Release date of nvidia's dx11 arsenal. That will bring order to these prices


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shirazhansen said:


> When i said CPU, i meant the whole cabinet.. (Old habit, sorry.. !) The CPU temps are normal.. 50-60.. The only things that r heating up are the GPU and my WD 640 GB 'Blue' series HDD.. it's at 50-55..
> I had cleaned the GPU with a brush like u'd suggested, but i didnt remove the cover and clean the fan thoroughly.. wasnt sure if i should do it.. anyway, i'll try that too..if it still doesnt work, i guess i'll trash the card..
> 
> Thanks all!



Is that your cpu's load temp or idle ?

Don't be sad. I think the front fan of your cabby is not working properly.
That's why not only the gfx card the HDD is also overheating. 50-55C is bad for HDD. Clean the front intake fan of your cabby or install a Higher CFM fan say CM 120mm 90CFM fan as intake and put another one at rear.

BTW, how many fans id you got inside of your cabby ? What's the size ofg those ? Properly fit them as intake and exhaust to get a better airflow inside of your cabby.


----------



## george101 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> That's what happen when there is no competition in the market, the ATI fanbois cried about nVidia prices but now ATI prices are damn stupid, rember the price of 8800GTX when it launched? Now waiting patiently for nVidia's card, I will buy a 15-20k card next year(by june, when the market settles) depending on the performance of each side, early adapters always lose.



lol. dont knw if its old news



> NVIDIA IS KILLING the GTX260, GTX275, and GTX285 with the GTX295 almost assured to follow as it abandons the high and mid range graphics card market. Due to a massive series of engineering failures, nearly all of the company's product line is financially under water, and mismanagement seems to be killing the company.
> 
> There are no half or quarter Fermi derivatives taped out yet, so at a bare minimum, Nvidia has nothing for 2 more quarters. To make matters worse, due to the obscene 530++mm^2 die size on TSMC's 40nm process, Fermi is almost twice the size of its competitor, Cypress/HD5870/HD5850. A cut down half version would cost less but still be barely competitive with Juniper. That chip would once again be vastly larger and more expensive than the ATI equivalents, and that is before board costs are examined. As the product stack waterfalls down, the ratios remain the same, Nvidia cannot be cost competitive for the Evergreen vs Fermi generation, period.



*source*

```
*www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10/06/nvidia-kills-gtx285-gtx275-gtx260-abandons-mid-and-high-end-market/
```


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I would not believe that at all! Semiaccurate = LOL! Stupid fanboy trash website.


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> ^I would not believe that at all! Semiaccurate = LOL! Stupid fanboy trash website.


Its not just trash, but utter trash, the guy running the site, charlie, was kicked out of inquirer.net for some false news on nVidia and he is been pi$$ed ever since, almost all his stories are false, except the one about fake Fermi board. I keep my eyes on google news and fudzilla for latest GPU news.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends,
wanna buy GPU worth 10K till end of OCT
Suggest any gud GPU.
Which of these is better, NVDIA GTX 260, ATI HD 4870 1GB, ATI HD 5770 1GB.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hi friends,
wanna buy GPU worth 10K till end of OCT
Suggest any gud GPU.
Which of these is better, NVDIA GTX 260, ATI HD 4870 1GB, ATI HD 5770 1GB.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5770 is for 12k and is a waste for its price. Get the Palit GTX 260 SONIC @ 10.5k, beats the crap out of the 4870 any day.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> hi friends,
> wanna buy GPU worth 10K till end of OCT
> Suggest any gud GPU.
> Which of these is better, NVDIA GTX 260, ATI HD 4870 1GB, ATI HD 5770 1GB.
> ...



First of all which psu do you have ? and what are your other hardware specifications ?


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys, i have a nvidia 9800gtx+. as soon as i install latest drivers i only get a black screen after rebooting. i have to revert to old drivers 177.something that came with the cd. the problem is with all the drivers above 180....help me out


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^XP/Vista???
Chk this out:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121894
Similar problem I think, but no solution as of now.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i use xp sp3


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^If the older drivers are not giving any problem, then stick to them. Quite a few people are having issues with nvidia's newer drivers.


----------



## monkey (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abyss88 said:


> hi guys, i have a nvidia 9800gtx+. as soon as i install latest drivers i only get a black screen after rebooting. i have to revert to old drivers 177.something that came with the cd. the problem is with all the drivers above 180....help me out



I too use 9800GTX+ om XP SP3 and have the latest drivers installed. But I never faced any problem (even with older drivers). I suspect something else is wrong with your system.


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Buying a 4850 now would be a waste. Although it can fairly run all those mentioned games on Full HD. U 've waited too long for the card & now just wait little for prices to go down a bit for the Dx11 hardware.


when the price will go down??1-2 month ??



topgear said:


> @ sundar07- get either GTX 260 or HD4870 1GB GDD5 edition cards





Krow said:


> ^+1 to GTX 260. Its better.


any idea abt the price of this card??
my budget is 7-8k max


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX260 is around 10k right now and the best one to get is Palit GTX260 Sonic. costs around 10k and is a terrific card.


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi m new here and trying to create a new thread about a hardware problem m facing but wenever i click 'new thread' it shows i dont have sufficient priviliges  help out plz, i think it may be related to my graphics card, can some one post a new thread on my behalf?
problem:
I turn on the pc, LEDs blink [red and green both] for long time before finally settling at green [just like at normal boot], no beeps.
but there is no display on the monitor. the LCD power just glows orange like its at standby..
monitor works with some one else's rig. so problem definitely with system unit.
my specs:
amd athlon 64 x2 5600+
2 x 1gb ddr2 corsair
xfx geforce 8800gt 512mb alpha dog
msi k9 neo v3 mobo
sata hdd and dvdrw
antec 450v psu

i believe there's no onboard graphics.
sometimes, after 40-50 tries of on/off of the ups, the machine starts up. but when shuts down it chokes on the same prob again wen next starting up


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> First of all which psu do you have ? and what are your other hardware specifications ?



hi, following is my system

AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 |WD 500GB | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



emperor_ankit said:


> hi m new here and trying to create a new thread about a hardware problem m facing but wenever i click 'new thread' it shows i dont have sufficient priviliges  help out plz, i think it may be related to my graphics card, can some one post a new thread on my behalf?
> problem:
> I turn on the pc, LEDs blink [red and green both] for long time before finally settling at green [just like at normal boot], no beeps.
> but there is no display on the monitor. the LCD power just glows orange like its at standby..
> ...



did you try to use PSU and RAM on any other rig. these two are the usual culprits 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


nikhil_mandlik said:


> hi, following is my system
> 
> AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 |WD 500GB | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw



can you wait till end of November. By that time, HD5850 should be avilable inside 15k and will be a worthy buy. Else you can get HD5770 once it's prices gets below 10k. if it's urgent, go for Palit GTX260  Sonic.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> hi, following is my system
> 
> AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 |WD 500GB | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw


that is a good system and gtx 260 sonic from palit is your best bet , but if you can wait for about a month then prices will fall and some new cards from nvidia  are going to be launched . If u cant wait then go ahead with palit gts 260 sonic .


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1 to both *rohan *and *desii*. But really, who can't wait that much considering the performance gain?


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> can you wait till end of November. By that time, HD5850 should be avilable inside 15k and will be a worthy buy. Else you can get HD5770 once it's prices gets below 10k. if it's urgent, go for Palit GTX260 Sonic.


[





rohan_mhtr said:


> that is a good system and gtx 260 sonic from palit is your best bet , but if you can wait for about a month then prices will fall and some new cards from nvidia are going to be launched . If u cant wait then go ahead with palit gts 260 sonic .


 
So is it ok, if go for temp 2nd hand card?........... 

Model #  8600 SE (512 MB)…working condition & 8 Months old. 
Excepted Price:-       2.5k    (slightly Negotiable)

is this ok till dec09?.......... after thanks giving ll buy new one.......


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@desiibond

thanks i'll go check after office hours today..
i feel it maybe the PSU coz i also checked wiki for POST and it said NO BEEP = bad psu or disconnected processor
hope to god its not my graphices card.. bought it when it was 14k 

btw do u suppose my mobo (msi k9 neo v3) will support amd phenom x4 should i wish to upgrade? which of the current market cards support DX11? from both nvdia/ati


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> [
> 
> So is it ok, if go for temp 2nd hand card?...........
> 
> ...



Is the IGP not enough? 2.5k hmmm... seems a waste of the money to me. But, if you need it, then get the card for ~2k.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



emperor_ankit said:


> @desiibond
> 
> thanks i'll go check after office hours today..
> i feel it maybe the PSU coz i also checked wiki for POST and it said NO BEEP = bad psu or disconnected processor
> ...



if this is your  board *en.kioskea.net/guide/details/959824-msi-k9n-neo-f-v3, then it should support phenom II X4 but I wouldn't suggest that as bhaskar had few issues with using am3 processor on am2 board (though am2+ board is pretty good).

right now, dx11 cards are very very overpriced and it's better if you can wait for a month or two for this.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone tell me ATI RADEON 3450 256MB gfx card is equivalent(i.e. beat that or give performance like that) to which NVIDIA series.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is the hd5750 any good for 9.5k?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^not at all. 6.5k is reasonable price for HD5750. 9.5k means that you can go for GTX260 or HD4870.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but its part of the new 5xxx gpu's that are dx11 rite?/


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. and being new doesn't mean faster. it's a stripped down card and though it supports dx11, it cannot do gaming at FullHD resolution. if can wait, then wait till ATI slashes prices of HD5770 to sub10k and then grab one. 

going for HD5750 is waste right now.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any idea how long ill have to wait


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maybe a month.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The only reasonable priced (just a bit) card right now is HD5850 at 17k. HD5750 and HD5770 are grossly overpriced and for VFM, I would give them 3 out of 10 points.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thank you very much mr bond


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Y should I go for Palit GTX 260 instead of HD 4870 1gb?

Specific reasons??

My rig:
AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 |WD 500GB | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> Y should I go for Palit GTX 260 instead of HD 4870 1gb?
> 
> Specific reasons??
> 
> ...


Because its faster and by a good margin in most games, also supports PhysX, but lacks DX10.1 support in compared to HD4870, but DX10.1 is used on a very few games(HAWX), PhysX is used on more games(ex- batman AA, Mirror's Edge) so GTX260 is better and VFM. 
If you have mobo with 2 PCIX X16 slots get a cheap nVidia GPU(9800GT) now and later upgrade to a powerful DX11 GPU(must also be nVidia, nVidia drivers disable PhysX if it detects AMD cards, a hack is being worked on, but not very successful), then use the 9800GT for PhysX calculation, really good option.

My few cents:
Its a bad time to buy a DX10/10.1 GPU, DX11 has launched and new cards with cheap prices will hit shelf in a few months, no point in buying an expensive outdated(DX10/10.1 both outdated) GPU now-a-days,


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, better wait for DX11 market to settle down.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX260 is EOL


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> if this is your board *en.kioskea.net/guide/details/959824-msi-k9n-neo-f-v3, then it should support phenom II X4 but I wouldn't suggest that as bhaskar had few issues with using am3 processor on am2 board (though am2+ board is pretty good).
> 
> right now, dx11 cards are very very overpriced and it's better if you can wait for a month or two for this.


 
i took out my smps kicked it around and reconnected and its working now  display in all glory  jsut a nag: the smps has switches for 113Amp/230Amp, its always been at 113Amp.. should it be at 230Amp for 8800gt to max out?

Also, if i'm looking to grab a quadcore cpu with new mobo and gcard, can i use 8800gt on sli with say, gtx260 or maybe 295? or should i opt for dedicating 8800 to physX and use 260/295 for gaming?

also, any idea wat price i can grab for my 2yr old rig: athlon 64x2, 2gb corsair 667, 500gig, asus lightscribe, antec 450V smps, mercury full tower cab, msi k9neo f v3, xfx 8800gt alpha dog


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ It's voltage selector slider switch not a ampere selector though and if you live in here and your ups's output voltage is also 230V then you should set it to 230V. You are just running your components in under voltage which may harm you components later on.
Set that to 230V asap.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ emperor_ankit - why do u wanna sell ur rig? it's good...and will be good for another one year minimum....buy a new rig then


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



emperor_ankit said:


> i took out my smps kicked it around and reconnected and its working now  display in all glory  jsut a nag: the smps has switches for 113Amp/230Amp, its always been at 113Amp.. should it be at 230Amp for 8800gt to max out?
> 
> Also, if i'm looking to grab a quadcore cpu with new mobo and gcard, can i use 8800gt on sli with say, gtx260 or maybe 295? or should i opt for dedicating 8800 to physX and use 260/295 for gaming?
> 
> also, any idea wat price i can grab for my 2yr old rig: athlon 64x2, 2gb corsair 667, 500gig, asus lightscribe, antec 450V smps, mercury full tower cab, msi k9neo f v3, xfx 8800gt alpha dog


No, you can't SLI 2 different nvidia cards but you can use it for PhysX, only if use a nVidia card for main rendering. If you use an AMD card say 5850 then the PhysX is disabled.

Maybe you can get 8-10k, max 15k(find a loser) for that rig, don't sell now, hold on till next year, it has some juice left.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Ankit Bhaiya..call me once kanjusss...TechMa


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ lol karta hoon  btw check out thermaltake's Level 10 cabinet its awe--wait.for.it--someeee
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@everyone
thanks for the advice 
i wasnt planning selling ryt now anyway, more like wen mainstream nvidia dx11 are out and 295 prices superslashed  i guess i would re-use most of the old h/w like smps,ram,hdd,gcard for physx;;; only mobo and cpu will have to go, maybe the cabinet too 
say if i have 2x1gb corsair 667mhz rams, wen i upgrade do i need to get another 2x1gb corsair 667mhz rams? or could get 800mhz ones? or 2x2gb ones? to add with the existing? would they be compatible?


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



emperor_ankit said:


> ^^ lol karta hoon  btw check out thermaltake's Level 10 cabinet its awe--wait.for.it--someeee
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


If you mix RAMS with different speeds and latencies then all run at lowest speed and highest latency(eg 2 667MHz and 2 800Mhz means all 4 run at 667MHz, same with latency, all run at highest latency), keeping speed/latency constant you can mix and match different types of RAMs.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

0 ATI HD5850 graphics card are available in Nehrru Place...


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sxyadii said:


> 0 ATI HD5850 graphics card are available in Nehrru Place...


0 cards??? Errr.....

Just kidding, price??


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes.... 0 card,around 17k. I gone Nehru Place,ND to buy ATI HD5850 ..but not available


----------



## xbonez (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

availability of the HD5850s and 5870s are really poor everywhere. I've been wanting to buy a Sapphire/XFX/Asus 5850 or 5870 for almost 2 weeks now. The only ones that have some sort of availability are Diamond and Powercolor, but I'd rather not go for them.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yup, you hit it right. Rumour has it that 40nm wafers were bought in huge numbers by nvidia for Tegra, so you are in a spot of bother due to ATI's slacking all that time.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sxyadii said:


> yes.... 0 card,around 17k. I gone Nehru Place,ND to buy ATI HD5850 ..but not available



Did you try SMC..?



xbonez said:


> availability of the HD5850s and 5870s are really poor everywhere. I've been wanting to buy a Sapphire/XFX/Asus 5850 or 5870 for almost 2 weeks now. The only ones that have some sort of availability are Diamond and Powercolor, but I'd rather not go for them.



Powercolor is fine. Using 2 of them. They are running just dandy...!


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Sapphire	HD 4890 (512MB DDR5)	worth for  13050/- ????


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^Its 1GB and yea it's worth it...however I wud consider HD5770 for low power consumption and price of 11.5k or HD5850 for the ULTRA game experience.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Did you try SMC..?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try SMC..?



yup, I also tried there.... is it worth to buy HD580 for playing games like GTAIV,DIRT 2,Crysis??? or is there suggestion about choosing gfx cards??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^but HD5770's performance is nowhere near to what HD4890 gives. among these two, HD4890 is the one to go for or else go for HD5850.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so which one should I buy?

HD 4870
HD 4890
HD 5770
Palit GTX 260 sonic

budget around 10-12K


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMD phenom II 940@3.00GHz | ga-ma78gm-s2h | Corsair TX 650 | CM 690 |WD 500GB | 2x2Gb Kingston @800Mhz | Samsung 2233sw


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX275 is a great option instead of HD4890. Plus OP can use PhysX too. HD5850 is for the future proof one, GTX275 is the best of today's sub 15k lot.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX275 for 12k-13k will be a killer deal


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> GTX275 is a great option instead of HD4890. Plus OP can use PhysX too. HD5850 is for the future proof one, GTX275 is the best of today's sub 15k lot.





desiibond said:


> GTX275 for 12k-13k will be a killer deal



Playing the Devils Advocate:

In the reviews, the HD4890 beats the GTX275 in some games (NOT CRYSIS), and usually pulls ahead at the 2560x high resolutions. This is probably due to more memory of 1GB (HD4890) vs 896MB (GTX275). Also the HD4890 has faster clocks, and is the supremo OC'er from the 48xx series. Though the GTX275 has a 512BIT memory bus width vs the HD4890 256-BIT, but the red team has GDDR5. 

Also the HD4890 is slightly cheaper BUT the green team gives Physx. 



Now what you all say to that...................!


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's a personal choice.  Hardcore gamers for GTX275 and some looking for cheaper alternatives, 4890 (at little less performance).


----------



## mayur_digitized (Oct 27, 2009)

*Want to buy a new Gfx card*

Hi all
I want to buy a new mid range gaming system for which I have allocated 10-12 k for a good graphics card. I posted this on a diff thread and was suggested to go for HD 5770 or GTX 260 Sonic, which are unfortunately not currently available with local vendors in Pune.
My dealer has instead suggested me the following

*Power color ATI HD4870 Display card with 1 GB DDR 5 memory      Rs.11000 /-*

I have to buy my PC in next 7-8 days as I ve to submit the bills to my company (that means i can't wait for Fermi to come and prices to drop). Shall I go for the above graphics card? or should i go for some other graphics card?

Hoping for a good response as always.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get Sapphire ATI HD4870 1GB DDR5 - Rs.10250


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> It's a personal choice.  Hardcore gamers for GTX275 and some looking for cheaper alternatives, 4890 (at little less performance).



And, that is what we want. To show them both sides of the pie, and they choose what to eat...! (HD4890 beats the GTX275 in some places)

Though why did you change your name --- previous was better. Took me a while to get used to it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i think the present one is more short and sleek and easy to remember and type 

BTW, I would go for GTX 275 anyday over HD4890 - sounds like a fanboy -
But I'm not - the strong plus point is better driver support and ofcourse PhysyX


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ i think the present one is more short and sleek and easy to remember and type
> 
> BTW, I would go for GTX 275 anyday over HD4890 - sounds like a fanboy -
> But I'm not - the strong plus point is better driver support and ofcourse PhysyX



Drivers:
Please...its just as good and bad for both teams. I can show you umpteeen threads / reviews about people complaining about nVidia drivers. ATI releases a new driver every month...!


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check this uber P55 motherboard:

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=20552

Here is the review link:
*www.guru3d.com/article/evga-p55-classified-200-review-test/2


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, drivers are similar, even in this forum, nvidia drivers are as good/bad as ATI as I have noticed.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI drivers are headache under Linux. Better go with Nvidia if you use Linux.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Though why did you change your name --- previous was better. Took me a while to get used to it.



Well, I am a Krow after all. (Crow + KDE)


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Drivers:
> Please...its just as good and bad for both teams. I can show you umpteeen threads / reviews about people complaining about nVidia drivers. ATI releases a new driver every month...!





Krow said:


> Yeah, drivers are similar, even in this forum, nvidia drivers are as good/bad as ATI as I have noticed.



Yup, Know all of them has bugs and they release fixes 

BTW, I meant that for Linux driver support. Still now ATI don't has very good driver support for linux OSes. As there are very little game support for linux they are not so interested in making good linux drivers.



Cool G5 said:


> ATI drivers are headache under Linux. Better go with Nvidia if you use Linux.



Yup, as of now anyone wish to use their GPU under linux should get nvidia but I beleive ATI will improve driver support for linux in the future.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys which is the best graphic card till date?


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> guys which is the best graphic card till date?


Fastest is arguably GTX295(dual card).

Fastest Single GPU card HD5870.

Fastest DX11 card HD5870.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

arguably?? GTX295 is the fastest


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> arguably?? GTX295 is the fastest


Shhhh, I started a massive flameware in another forum by not using that word


----------



## asingh (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1

Yes...


----------



## xbonez (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

agreed GTX 295 is the fastest. but for a far lesser cost, 2 x 5850s CF perform better.


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



xbonez said:


> agreed GTX 295 is the fastest. but for a far lesser cost, 2 x 5850s CF perform better.


No, less, 2x5850=34k, GTX295=29k.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A 5870 is more than enough for today's needs. Let the games catch up.


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> A 5870 is more than enough for today's needs. Let the games catch up.


5870 is a waste of money considering the performance gain over 5850.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> 5870 is a waste of money considering the performance gain over 5850.



Depends.....

The 5870 scales > AVG 10-15 then the 5850 -- and it is the highest end part. I think it is fine. That much FPS can make a difference in the gaming world, and I am sure, it will run much better with all eye-candy on..!


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> A 5870 is more than enough for today's needs. Let the games catch up.



Unless you are running crysis at 2560*1600 resolution with all gfx settings maxed out


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Unless you are running crysis at 2560*1600 resolution with all gfx settings maxed out



Nothing is ever enough for Crysis.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I went to buy palit GTX 260 sonic but  Zotac GTX 260 was available for 10200/- is ZOTAC worth?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which model is it. i heard that zotac GTX260 is good model.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> I went to buy palit GTX 260 sonic but  Zotac GTX 260 was available for 10200/- is ZOTAC worth?



Just make sure about the RMA part of Zotac? If its OK, then its good to go...

But i prefer Palit GTX260 SP216 anyday... BFB...


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> which model is it. i heard that zotac GTX260 is good model.


r u sure?
 Better than palit GTX 260 sonic 216SP?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i said it's a good card. I haven't tried both of them and can't judge which one is better 

my mind says Palit is the better one.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> i said it's a good card. I haven't tried both of them and can't judge which one is better
> 
> my mind says Palit is the better one.



yeah, same here  dats y didnt buy it


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palot SONIC edition comes factory overclocked AFAIK, so it should be your buy. Where all did you look for it? Did you try :
www.primeabgb.com
www.theitwares.com
???


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cooling is better on Palit as I sold 4 of  them and Stress Tested on them..
In CM Elite 335 it went 85deg not more than that after 1.5hrs of test..

I sell full rig after good satisfactory testing only . All tests are done. (Condition Apply)
-ADIOS Seniore


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> Palot SONIC edition comes factory overclocked AFAIK, so it should be your buy. Where all did you look for it? Did you try :
> www.primeabgb.com
> www.theitwares.com
> ???


 
I enquire for palit at primeabgb..... was not available....... GTX275 was ther @14K... costly. 
ITwares has opened their shop at LR as well (i guess)...... ll call today. lets c


----------



## muzaib (Nov 3, 2009)

*Please suggest me a graphics card*

i have ASUS PTGD1-LA (Grouper)[915G] motherboard with integrated graphics.It has One PCI Express x16 graphics PEG slot that  contains what i  suppose the adopter card for graphics.i want to buy a compatible graphics card with HDMI port for playing high definition videos and should be good for playing games also.More stress is on gaming.my pc configuration is Pentium4 541 (P) HT 3.2 GHz,3.25 GB RAM,160GB HDD.Budget around Rs.5000-10,000.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please suggest me a graphics card*



muzaib said:


> i have ASUS PTGD1-LA (Grouper)[915G] motherboard with integrated graphics.It has One PCI Express x16 graphics PEG slot that  contains what i  suppose the adopter card for graphics.i want to buy a compatible graphics card with HDMI port for playing high definition videos and should be good for playing games also.More stress is on gaming.my pc configuration is Pentium4 541 (P) HT 3.2 GHz,3.25 GB RAM,160GB HDD.Budget around Rs.5000-10,000.



Weird Mobo???? BTW Even if you buy a gfx card above 5k, your CPU is going to be a bottleneck. So you wont able to use the card to its fullest. So better get a 775 socket C2D proccy(may be used) and get a HD4670/9600GT, so that you can atleast play games at modest resolution at med~high settings. Other than this will be waste of money.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Something to help us get GPU power requirements...

*GPU Power Consumption*


----------



## paroh (Nov 3, 2009)

*Performance of these Four card's ATI  HD 5770  HD 4890 HD4850 and  Geforce GTX 260*

*ATI  HD 5770 VS ATI  HD 4890 VS HD4850 VS Geforce GTX 260*  Which would be better in performance and price?


----------



## prashanthgowda (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the normal temp of a geforce 9400M G.Its always at around 60 deg even though all four of my processors and my dual sli GTX 260's stay a temp of around 45 deg during normal non gaming use.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Performance of these Four card's ATI  HD 5770  HD 4890 HD4850 and  Geforce GTX 26*



paroh said:


> *ATI  HD 5770 VS ATI  HD 4890 VS HD4850 VS Geforce GTX 260*  Which would be better in performance and price?


HD4890 and GTX260 are equivalent and fastest, GTX260 has PhysX and HD4890 has DX10.1, GTX260 is a better option since DX11 is now obsolete.

HD5770 is a tad slower but has DX11, so scores in the future-proof division.

HD4850 slowest of all(in given choices) but very cheap, dx10.1 only.

Powercolor HD4890 @ 12.5k
Palit GTX260 @ 10.8k
Sapphire HD5770 @ 11.5k
Powercolor HD4850 @ 6.8k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


prashanthgowda said:


> what is the normal temp of a geforce 9400M G.Its always at around 60 deg even though all four of my processors and my dual sli GTX 260's stay a temp of around 45 deg during normal non gaming use.


Since its an IGP the temperature reporting might not work properly, also note the fact that its a passive cooled GPU, so temps should be higher, I think its OK. Try going to an AC room and see if the temp drops, if not then the temp sensor is faulty.

This thread says its ok @ 60c: *forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=419286


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Performance of these Four card's ATI  HD 5770  HD 4890 HD4850 and  Geforce GTX 26*



paroh said:


> *ATI  HD 5770 VS ATI  HD 4890 VS HD4850 VS Geforce GTX 260*  Which would be better in performance and price?



Thumbs up for GTX260. Bang for buck. 
4850 << 5770 << 4890.

4850 - if u have tight budget of 7k
5770 - not sure about it
4890 - for 12.5k its not that bad, so go for GTX260....


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tkin, I think performance wise HD 4890 is far better than GTX 260. There are some games which likes Nvidia cards, may be GTX 260 is having a higher score than HD 4890. *But in all the other games Hd 4890 is far better than GTX 260 and neck to neck with GTX 275. Even 99% of the DirectX 10.1 games it performs better than GTX275.
For example in 1920X1024 resolution it provides (overclocked at 950 Mhz) 12 FPS greater than GTX275 (Guru3d). *
2ndly HD 4890 is a better overclocker than than 275.
So HD4890 and GTX 275 is similar in performance, but my vote goes to 4890 because of DirectX 10.1. and the price point.

HD 5770 is not a pure performance card. *But with the DirectX 11 support, it may be good enough for a 19" monitor.* As GPGPU implementation it is showing a lot of promice. *In Video encoding it is even faster than GTX 285 (31 sec Vs 59 sec). *
2ndly DirectX 11 intruduced Direct3d 11 which will help greatly GPGPU architecture and CPU-GPU communication. Now ATI stream processors are 5 way  stream processor. 5 units clustered to form a single Stream processor, so actually the number of stream processor in 5770 is 800/5=160. They are much more near to CPu architecture and good to handle a complex single thread than nvidia GPUs. It is true for even the 4000 series. 

So you can get a lot of benifit in other applications also while using a 5000 series card.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1

I would suggest to go for the HD4890, it is good and beefy. And propels all games great even at high resolutions. In a lot of the reviews I saw the HD4890 beat the GTX275 or be at par. It is the highest end 48xx part. Plus it overclocks like crazy. Even when I had it as single card it ran all games at full setting maxed. Even Crysis. I play at 1400x900.

The HD5770 will not do too much good as a single card. In Xfire they are whooping fast. But Xfire has it headaches. HD5xxx are too over-priced as of now, due to the low availability of the cores.
*
@The Architect:
*Update your signature man...!


----------



## piyush2202 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a Palit GTS 250 which has 2 6-pin power connectors on it. I have been running it with no issues while plugging in only one power connector from my power supply (Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W) for the last 3 months.

I want to connect the second 6-pin power connector to the card using the 4-pin to 6-pin converter provided with the card. The converter has one end which has the 6-pin connector and the the other end having 2 seperate 4-pin connectors. Do I have to connect both the 4-pin connectors to the power supply or just one will suffice?

My second question is will it make a difference if i connect both the 6-pin connectors or should I leave the card the way it is?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I have a Palit GTS 250 which has 2 6-pin power connectors on it. I have been running it with no issues while plugging in only one power connector from my power supply (Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W) for the last 3 months.

I want to connect the second 6-pin power connector to the card using the 4-pin to 6-pin converter provided with the card. The converter has one end which has the 6-pin connector and the the other end having 2 seperate 4-pin connectors. Do I have to connect both the 4-pin connectors to the power supply or just one will suffice?

My second question is will it make a difference if i connect both the 6-pin connectors or should I leave the card the way it is?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ you should  connect both the 4-pin connectors to the power supply of that converter and you should also connect both 6-pin connectors otherwise your gpu may behave weirdly in the long run


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> +1
> 
> I would suggest to go for the HD4890, it is good and beefy. And propels all games great even at high resolutions. In a lot of the reviews I saw the HD4890 beat the GTX275 or be at par. It is the highest end 48xx part. Plus it overclocks like crazy. Even when I had it as single card it ran all games at full setting maxed. Even Crysis. I play at 1400x900.
> 
> ...



Offcourse HD 4890 beats GTX 260 80% percentage of games but not more than 10FPS in all - but since HD4890 has no physx so that it process 15%-20% FPS more than Nvidia cards like GTX 260 or GTX 275 

Crysis & Farcry 2 GTX 260 holds the hands above HD4890 

Please if u r buying graphics card  look after physx - the most wanted eyecandy graphics


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush2202 said:


> I have a Palit GTS 250 which has 2 6-pin power connectors on it. I have been running it with no issues while plugging in only one power connector from my power supply (Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W) for the last 3 months.
> 
> I want to connect the second 6-pin power connector to the card using the 4-pin to 6-pin converter provided with the card. The converter has one end which has the 6-pin connector and the the other end having 2 seperate 4-pin connectors. Do I have to connect both the 4-pin connectors to the power supply or just one will suffice?
> 
> ...



From *day one* you should have connected both power lines to the GPU. Yes, connect both ends of the converter to the power supply -- and the 6 PIN to the 2nd 6 PIN socket on your GPU. This way at load, your card will pull full power from the rails. You are supplying 75W from three points to the card -- 1xPCI Express lane + 2x6 PIN connectors. The two ends of the converter -- if you can keep them on separate PSU rails, and closest to the PSU.



damngoodman999 said:


> Offcourse HD 4890 beats GTX 260 80% percentage of games but not more than 10FPS in all - but since HD4890 has no physx so that it process 15%-20% FPS more than Nvidia cards like GTX 260 or GTX 275
> 
> Crysis & Farcry 2 GTX 260 holds the hands above HD4890
> 
> Please if u r buying graphics card  look after physx - the most wanted eyecandy graphics



DGMAN:
You cannot say, that because HD4890 does not have Physics it is beating similiar offering from nVidia. Physics is done via the driver and rendered on the GPU. It is some more calculations that the core is capable of. nVidia is being childesh by holding this technology to their chest, and specifically disabling it for ATI GPUs. There are many factors to be seen when comparing card --- memory, bandwidth, channel rates, GPU clocks, TMU, ROPs. These are the critical parameters, that define the ability of the GPU to be fast, faster, fastest. Physics is hardly there as a deciding parameter to differentiate the processing speed of a card.


----------



## piyush2202 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ you should  connect both the 4-pin connectors to the power supply of that converter and you should also connect both 6-pin connectors otherwise your gpu may behave weirdly in the long run


thanks! i connected the second 6-pin. btw, what weird behaviour can one expect if one does NOT connect both pins?? just curious.


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ At full load the card is not getting enough power. It can stall and cause the 3D to run. You are stressing the components but not supplying adequate power.

Run a FURMARK benchmark, with one connector ...?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> DGMAN:
> You cannot say, that because HD4890 does not have Physics it is beating similiar offering from nVidia. Physics is done via the driver and rendered on the GPU. It is some more calculations that the core is capable of. nVidia is being childesh by holding this technology to their chest, and specifically disabling it for ATI GPUs. There are many factors to be seen when comparing card --- memory, bandwidth, channel rates, GPU clocks, TMU, ROPs. These are the critical parameters, that define the ability of the GPU to be fast, faster, fastest. Physics is hardly there as a deciding parameter to differentiate the processing speed of a card.



Ofcourse PhysX is a rare part, but the eye-candy is compromising.

nVIDIA stands tall with PhysX.


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^


Wont argue with you now...!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well PhysX is a good thing to have but not the only priority. It will definitely be a long time till nVidia gets an upper hand in the GPU market again. At least till GT300 releases. And nVidia is a specialist in missing deadlines by a long margin! 
Since ATI released DX11 cards ahead of them they are just brushing it aside by saying DX11 is useless! Now how much are they gonna ignore it that they are falling behind and PhysX is not the only solution!


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The way I choose a GPU: (Not Xfire/SLI)

Importance: Highest (1) --- Lowest (10)

*1.* Will it support my max screen resolution AND support the max screen resolution if I change monitors. _Have a DELL 19" will soon move to 24"_
*2.* Raw processing power. _Read reviews, and see various benchmarks._
*3.* Memory Size on GPU PCB. _Should be 1 GB at least._
*4.* Various technical specifications. _Memory bandwidth, TMU, ROPs, memory speed._
*5.* Does it support maximum current generation game technology. _Dx10..etc._
*6.* Power consumption. _Can I afford a PSU to power this GPU._
*7.* Heating. _Can I provide adequate cooling to this GPU. Is the OEM HSF good enough._
*8.* What else the GPU can do well. _Physics, CUDA, Video processing._
*9.* What connectivity it offers. _Number of DVI, HDMI._
*10.* Bundle. _Connectors, CDs, add ons_

You will notice, that I did not mention the price. 

In the end I see, which fits best in my price. Cause my budget I keep as a constant. Now to fit 1 --- 10 in my budget I compromise on them starting with (10), and moving up, and narrow down to make, and model.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Anil 

i told u that i already used HD4850 i love the performance & max resolution support , any way after seeing the graphics in games on PHYSX seriously a true hardcore gamer really wud choose Nvidia 

ATI still holds the Benching record on the GPU scores on HD 4870X2 

ANil try to play all action games u ll notice the difference !


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Ok..point taken DGM.

Which games support Physics..FPS genre.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well the only game that i know made good use of PhysX was Mirror's Edge! 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX

Also would like you all to read this...
*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20952


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Did i heard Physx ?? BATMAN AA.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Wont argue with you now...!



No need for that. I love both and if i have plenty of money and want to throw it in gfx i'd like to buy a green monster rather than red devil....

Period.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^If you are thinking of GTX 295 when you were typing this! Then i think you should know the HD5970 (Codenamed Hemlock) would be released soon, and it would definitely take the most powerful single card crown from the GTX 295!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

btw, EVGA nvidia GTX275+gts250 card is now out in the market


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> btw, EVGA nvidia GTX275+gts250 card is now out in the market


Meh.........., price is off the charts.


----------



## piyush2202 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> ^^If you are thinking of GTX 295 when you were typing this! Then i think you should know the HD5970 (Codenamed Hemlock) would be released soon, and it would definitely take the most powerful single card crown from the GTX 295!


Yeah right!!! As if Nvidia is gonna sit pretty when ATI releases the HD5970. Wait a few more months and I bet you'd see a significantly more powerful Nvidia GPU hit the markets! Besides, Nvidia has been ruling the market for years, they wouldn't like to lose that position.

One more thing, Catalyst drivers give a lot more problems than Nvidia GeForce drivers. And I'm saying this out of personal experience.


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> ^^If you are thinking of GTX 295 when you were typing this! Then i think you should know the HD5970 (Codenamed Hemlock) would be released soon, and it would definitely take the most powerful single card crown from the GTX 295!



These are both dual PCB. So it is Xfire/SLI, a totally different ball-game..!


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush2202 said:


> Yeah right!!! As if Nvidia is gonna sit pretty when ATI releases the HD5970. Wait a few more months and I bet you'd see a significantly more powerful Nvidia GPU hit the markets! Besides, Nvidia has been ruling the market for years, they wouldn't like to lose that position.
> 
> One more thing, Catalyst drivers give a lot more problems than Nvidia GeForce drivers. And I'm saying this out of personal experience.



ATI still has stuff up their sleeve, which I bet you they will save when the GT3xx series are out.

*They have yet to release:
*5870x2 (dual PCB -- to get the fastest crown and hit at the GT3xx series)
5890     (revision/upgrade path too 5870 -- to remain in the high-end league)
5970     (God knows what this is. Only images have been released. Looks dual PCB,                is 11.5" long)

*PLUS:*
ATI released a series before them, so they will release the next round HD6xxx series before nVidia can release the successor to GT3xx series.  

*Drivers:*
Both are just as bad and just as good. I also used a nVidia card before. And can show you umpteen posts regarding driver issues for ATI and nVidia. Do not just quote stuff like this.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asigh

leave the Card , think abt drivers worst driver support i really say is ATI HD4870 has the powerful chip , but the drivers cant even bring the juice out of it after catalyst 9 series release the card can boost some amount of FPS , on using 8 series i was dump wen using HD 4850 

Ati is worst in drivers support


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Atleast in linux, they sux.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ Ok..point taken DGM.
> 
> Which games support Physics..FPS genre.



I can name twoi 
Wolfenstein, Borderlands, Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway,Medal of Honor: Airborne, Unreal Tournament 3, Section 8 



piyush2202 said:


> thanks! i connected the second 6-pin. btw, what weird behaviour can one expect if one does NOT connect both pins?? just curious.





asigh said:


> ^^ At full load the card is not getting enough power. It can stall and cause the 3D to run. You are stressing the components but not supplying adequate power.
> 
> Run a FURMARK benchmark, with one connector ...?



Yup, at full load when you are gaming your games can crash, rig may be turned off or restarted. In the long run as your gpu is not getting enough power it may be damaged.




rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Atleast in linux, they sux.



As of now but they will improve in future I think 
BTW, Why ATI makes drivers that favors ( M$ ) windows only  ( a personal opinion though )


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

After Catalyst 9, there have been no major problems reported about the driver issue. Catalyst 8 had some problems for sure! So we can say, driver issue is put to rest.
They are making grounds in every area possible.
Hemlock is a single card solution. So no more X2 funda for ATI. Depends on what the price of this baby is!
Also they have Cypress, Juniper, Redwood and Ceder up on the line for mid and low end segment. All to hit the market by the end of 2010 and ATI rarely miss the deadlines!
So they are going for an all out attack on nVidia in every segment possible. Starting from extra low segment to the insanely expensive segment! 
Wonder why nVidia is sitting ducks and depending so heavily on GT300! If that flops, they are gonzo!! Even if it is released, it will be way too expensive! So they need something to hold onto the market in the mid and low segment. Right now they have none!
Just take a look around other forums, count the number of people suggesting ATI and number of people suggesting nVidia for a specified budget!
Already the core market has shifted to ATI. How much ground nVidia can afford to loose is a big question!

For the tree lovers  :

Hemlock - dual-chip flagship graphics solutions powered by two RV870 chips (originally known as R800);
Cypress – single-chip high-performance graphics solution based on RV870 chip that will replace ATI Radeon HD 4890;
Juniper – single chip performance graphics solution that will replace the remaining Radeon HD 4870 and 4850 graphics boards. It is highly likely that this one is based on the RV870 as well;
Redwood – single chip mainstream graphics solution(s) based on RV830 chip that will replace both RV730 and RV740-based solutions;
Cedar – single chip entry-level graphics solution(s) based on RV810 chip;


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Asigh
> 
> leave the Card , think abt drivers worst driver support i really say is ATI HD4870 has the powerful chip , but the drivers cant even bring the juice out of it after catalyst 9 series release the card can boost some amount of FPS , on using 8 series i was dump wen using HD 4850
> 
> Ati is worst in drivers support





rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Atleast in linux, they sux.



*This is my last say on the above:*
I am seriously sick and tired of hearing people complain about ATI having bad drivers. Saying having the *WORST*, is really far fetched. What is 'worst', when there are just two  Having a good driver/bad driver is purely relative to the game and system of the user. They work well with some games, and they work bad with some games. I subscribe actively to these forums/websites:* Anandtech, HardOCCP, Guru3d, TomsHardwares*. And I hear just the same amount of whinning, ranting, and complaining for nVidia and ATI. 

I have seen so many people say 'nVidia drivers are the shittiest'. Usually why they say this, cause they had one bad experience with the driver and now they complain. 

I personally used a nVidia card before ATI, and made the switch without batting an eyelid. Driver issues (be it which ever brand), come in the package. Constantly both companies are developing new drivers, and removing bugs. 

If ATI had the worst drivers --- would it make all the people who purchased them ignorant fools. I have seen guys with 4 x 5870s and liquid cooling, running phenomenal benchmarks and still striving for better drivers BUT NOT whinning or complaining. Saying a GPU company has a bad driver is like saying 'THIS IS NOT PERFECT'. There is nothing perfect in this world. See the OS's we use. Are we all 100% happy with M$ or Linux...? NO..? But we use them right...?

I personally had a really really bad experience once I set up my Xfire, with ATI drivers. It took me quite a while to sort it. But I took it in stride, and never complained about the drivers -- "that they are the worst". 

*Below are some links to enlighten you all:*

*My personal bad experience with ATI Drivers.*
*Guru3D ATI Driver Issues.*
*Guru3d nVidia Driver Issues.*

*Linux:*
Not sure why ATI does not release driver builds for this OS. At 10-12% market share, they probably do not feel the need to create them for Linux. I am sure even the top brass of ATI/AMD have thought this through --- probably concentrating all efforts to battle nVidia. 

*Summary:*
I hope you all noticed, not once have I passed the statement, that nVidia is better, or ATI is better. Again, it is relative to the situation,system,game. Both companies are good, and just as bad.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Asigh 

only one thing i can say try using 8.9 catalyst driver now with ur HD 4890


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Past is past right. Of course I would not use an old driver. I am sure you must have had bad experiences in the past...but we all have right, with some service, product. 

I never said....ATI does not have problems with drivers. YES IT DOES, but so does green team.

By the way: what was your bad experience(s) with the ATI drivers. Did you read my link..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> Past is past right. Of course I would not use an old driver. I am sure you must have had bad experiences in the past...but we all have right, with some service, product.
> 
> ...



u know y i sold HD 4850 

1) No driver support in Linux 
2) Physx 
3) powerful cards but pathetic driver 
4)no support in media works like decoder when i convert to MP4 from VOB - the old drivers not giving clarity

is this enough !


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Your reasons are justified, I respect them.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Your reasons are justified, I respect them.



Not with 9.xx drivers. I am lucky with this. Coz in the DVD bundled with my HD4670, i got 9.xx drivers.... 

If they try to concentrate on linux side, it'll sure kick all these debates to an end...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Please if u r buying graphics card  look after physx - the most wanted eyecandy graphics



Well, this is the only reason why I'm not buyin' a HD5850. I knew what PhysX was, when I played Batman: Arkham Asylum. Awesome visual effects! And moreover, I've a 19" monitor and this GF9800GTX+ is doin' a great job. How many years do you guys think this card will hold on with this monitor? I'm playin' every game with 1440x900 res., 4x or 8x AA & 16x or 8x AF. Will this card be able to play games with this settings till '11? 

[*offtopic:* Asigh, your avatar rocks! I'm a big of western genres & especially Clint Eastwood! The Outlaw Josey Wales is awesome!]


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Not with 9.xx drivers. I am lucky with this. Coz in the DVD bundled with my HD4670, i got 9.xx drivers....
> 
> If they try to concentrate on linux side, it'll sure kick all these debates to an end...



Yea the 9.xx drivers are stable, and have cleared a lot of bad patches. An they release a new one every month. 

If we start to speak about non M$ OS, a lot of stuff will be bad, faulty, useless. Like it or not M$ rules the world (gaming world). 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Well, this is the only reason why I'm not buyin' a HD5850. I knew what PhysX was, when I played Batman: Arkham Asylum. Awesome visual effects! And moreover, I've a 19" monitor and this GF9800GTX+ is doin' a great job. How many years do you guys think this card will hold on with this monitor? I'm playin' every game with 1440x900 res., 4x or 8x AA & 16x or 8x AF. Will this card be able to play games with this settings till '11?
> 
> [*offtopic:* Asigh, your avatar rocks! I'm a big of western genres & especially Clint Eastwood! The Outlaw Josey Wales is awesome!]



Yea, heard a lot about the Physics effects in BM:AA. Yet to see it, but am sure, it is really good.

[Regarding my Avatar, Yea...I really like Clint. His Westerns were excellent . We can discuss more on PM ]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one is better 9500GT or HD4350???

And for gaming which card shud I go for??? (I know for gaming both the cards are not sufficient but I'm asking this in that budget)

Which chipset shud I got for HD4350 if it's better than 9500GT???


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Yea the 9.xx drivers are stable, and have cleared a lot of bad patches. An they release a new one every month.
> 
> If we start to speak about non M$ OS, a lot of stuff will be bad, faulty, useless. Like it or not M$ rules the world (gaming world).



Gaming = Windows 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which one is better 9500GT or HD4350???
> 
> And for gaming which card shud I go for??? (I know for gaming both the cards are not sufficient but I'm asking this in that budget)
> 
> Which chipset shud I got for HD4350 if it's better than 9500GT???



9500GT seems to be good among the two. But since 9500GT comes at 3.5k, you'd better save up a bit and go for Powercolor/Sapphire HD4670 @ 4.2k ~ 4.5k. A better deal and will play most of the games at high settings, at res of 1280x1024...

Think wisely and decide, as just 700 bucks gonna play a big deal here...


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which one is better 9500GT or HD4350???
> 
> And for gaming which card shud I go for??? (I know for gaming both the cards are not sufficient but I'm asking this in that budget)
> 
> Which chipset shud I got for HD4350 if it's better than 9500GT???



wts is your budget??


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have you guys tried this new Benchmark tool.

*unigine.com/download/


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> u know y i sold HD 4850
> 
> 1) No driver support in Linux


I have Linux drivers for HD4850. I downloaded them from their website. 



_



			Which one is better 9500GT or HD4350???

And for gaming which card shud I go for??? (I know for gaming both the cards are not sufficient but I'm asking this in that budget)

Which chipset shud I got for HD4350 if it's better than 9500GT???
		
Click to expand...

Mention your budget. But out of the two, 9500GT!
_


----------



## emperor_ankit (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I knew what PhysX was, when I played Batman: Arkham Asylum.


 
dude help me out, Batman AA crashes after intro movie when m signed in to wLive and doesnt crash but doesnt save when m not signed.. wat a bummer 

another [bump]
according to my mobo's specs it supports ONLY ddr2 ram.. a recent benchmark told me i was running ddr2 333mhz rams, now as per my understanding, 333mhz only comes in ddr not ddr2.. then how come this contradictory benchmark?? i dont remember the name right now but i ran one of the two most named tools on forums..


----------



## tkin (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



emperor_ankit said:


> dude help me out, Batman AA crashes after intro movie when m signed in to wLive and doesnt crash but doesnt save when m not signed.. wat a bummer
> 
> another [bump]
> according to my mobo's specs it supports ONLY ddr2 ram.. a recent benchmark told me i was running ddr2 333mhz rams, now as per my understanding, 333mhz only comes in ddr not ddr2.. then how come this contradictory benchmark?? i dont remember the name right now but i ran one of the two most named tools on forums..


DRAM frequency 333MHZ means 2x333=666(~667) MHZ memory clock, so you're running a 667MHZ RAM.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



emperor_ankit said:


> dude help me out, Batman AA crashes after intro movie when m signed in to wLive and doesnt crash but doesnt save when m not signed.. wat a bummer



What are ye'r PC specs.? Does the crashes happen when you meet Gordon? I was havin' crashes no matter if I sign into GFWL or not, I used to get crashes whenever I meet Gordon, with PhysX enabled. 

Have you installed the patch v1.1? If not, do it first. And follow these steps. I found this on Eidos forums, credits go to "wekwek" for these steps & for Rocksteady for this awesome game!



> Wow thanks for this tip! BTW, you guys may want to try what I did:
> 
> 1. Rename "Batman Arkham Asylum" folder to "Batman Arkham Asylum 2"
> 2. Run the v1.1 patch (get it here *forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=95819)
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Easy way...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> I have Linux for HD4850. I downloaded them from their website.



i am talking about catalyst 8 driver year ago


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have the Catalyst 8.6 or something which i downloaded almost 5 months ago! 

For the latest one:
*support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/lin...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> I have the Catalyst 8.6 or something which i downloaded almost 5 months ago!
> 
> For the latest one:
> *support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/lin...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English



which distro are u using ??


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Right now... none. I have Ubuntu 8.04 CD. Installed it, soon after my PC crashed. Never re-installed Linux and never got to use the drivers!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

People, can my GF9800GTX+ hold on to these new games? 

ACII
MW2
The Saboteur
Crysis 2 [For sure I'm gettin' this!]

Is this a good time to change the GPU?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sxyadii said:


> wts is your budget??



3500/- only.....!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> People, can my GF9800GTX+ hold on to these new games?
> 
> ACII
> MW2
> ...



U r playing in 19 inch rite its ok  

Crysis 2 is graphics are lower than Crysis 1 

Assassin creed 2 same grphics but physx added most places - only gameplay with various weapons & glides 

as for The Saboteur - not much information 

Modern warfare 2 its all u need to max out @ 1440 X 900 9800GTX is enough ,, in demo HD 4850 has maxed out Modern warfare 2
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


hell_storm2006 said:


> Right now... none. I have Ubuntu 8.04 CD. Installed it, soon after my PC crashed. Never re-installed Linux and never got to use the drivers!




i am talking about FEDORA 8 , REDHAT linux version - Ati drivers has no support for it


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
this is urgent.........
tomm gonna get my GPU ............ was planning for Palit GTX260-216, but its not available 
other options are palit GTX260, ZOTAC 260 @ around 10K
and GTX 275 @14K

which one should i go for?

If GTX 275is worth that money I can buy it...........what u all suggest?
TIA ......


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX 275 will rock your system..go for it..if you can manage.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which manufacture shld I prefer?


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Ya the GTX275 is good, it will rock your system. If you can manage. GO FOR IT.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> which manufacture shld I prefer?



zotac is fine & also Palit GTX 275 is also good 

But as u r using AMD - go for Sapphire HD 4890 1GB sure its worth - GTX 275 & HD 4890 are equal


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> zotac is fine & also Palit GTX 275 is also good
> 
> But as u r using AMD - go for Sapphire HD 4890 1GB sure its worth - GTX 275 & HD 4890 are equal




but i guess GTX 275 is gud choice
as 
1. physx
2. OCed 275 beats HD 4890
this is as far as I know.............. correct me if I m wrong....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> but i guess GTX 275 is gud choice
> as
> 1. physx
> 2. OCed 275 beats HD 4890
> this is as far as I know.............. correct me if I m wrong....



probably out of 10 - 5 games won by GTX 275 then another 5 games won by HD 4890 

Get GTX 275 for physx if u need - if u want premium brand go for EVGA 275 , dont get palit GTX 275 i think a GTX 275 from palit has been RMAed now 

Zotac & EVGA are good now


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> zotac is fine & also Palit GTX 275 is also good
> 
> But as u r using AMD - go for Sapphire HD 4890 1GB sure its worth - GTX 275 & HD 4890 are equal



What has AMD Chipset got to do with deciding the GPU brand..?

*@nikhil_mandlik:
*Which ever GPU you decide, just pick the cheapest one, with the best bundle. All the cores are the same.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> What has AMD Chipset got to do with deciding the GPU brand..?
> 
> *@nikhil_mandlik:
> *Which ever GPU you decide, just pick the cheapest one, with the best bundle. All the cores are the same.



FUSION buddy - but it increases 3 - 5 FPS only


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Ok. Its cricket..!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Ok. Its cricket..!



eeeeeeeeeeeee  
.
its not cricket - when AMD introduced DRAGON platform they said wen using AMD chipset processor with ATI gpu using AMD overdrive the fusion can be done - with that only 3 FPS increased on games


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I meant...by saying "its cricket"..I buy what you have said / agree with you..regarding FUSION...!


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> probably out of 10 - 5 games won by GTX 275 then another 5 games won by HD 4890
> 
> Get GTX 275 for physx if u need - if u want premium brand go for EVGA 275 , dont get palit GTX 275 i think a GTX 275 from palit has been RMAed now
> 
> Zotac & EVGA are good now


I think you mean EOLed, yes its done by nVidia to stop more losses.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I think you mean EOLed, yes its done by nVidia to stop more losses.



its RMA ed only - tkin 

palit is good even i am using it , but in case of GTX 275 i heard one card RMA ed after one week - no video on screen


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you think about getting it online, try Asus! They really make rocking GPU's! Its available on lynx-india. Just check if GTX275 is available. but if your are stretching your budget then stretch it to HD5850, that a real deal!


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ they don't make gpu ( graphics processing unit ). They buy it from either Nvidia or ATi and makes graphics card with the those gpu's from nvidia or ATI.

Yup, HD5850 is one hell of good deal for sure


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

FAKE GRAPHICS CARD !!!
Wow guys just look at this , fake graphics cards sold in indian market , found it on another forum . The guy went in nehru place delhi to buy a 9600gt and look what he got 
*www.techenclave.com/graphic-cards/my-9600gt-not-performing-as-expected-150888.html
So a lesson to be learned is no matter if you pay a little more , always buy products of reputed brand !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> FAKE GRAPHICS CARD !!!
> Wow guys just look at this , fake graphics cards sold in indian market , found it on another forum . The guy went in nehru place delhi to buy a 9600gt and look what he got
> *www.techenclave.com/graphic-cards/my-9600gt-not-performing-as-expected-150888.html
> So a lesson to be learned is no matter if you pay a little more , always buy products of reputed brand !!!



lol....how dumb he is


----------



## asingh (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> FAKE GRAPHICS CARD !!!
> Wow guys just look at this , fake graphics cards sold in indian market , found it on another forum . The guy went in nehru place delhi to buy a 9600gt and look what he got
> *www.techenclave.com/graphic-cards/my-9600gt-not-performing-as-expected-150888.html
> So a lesson to be learned is no matter if you pay a little more , always buy products of reputed brand !!!



Yups, it is a fake one for sure. Looks like a 8xxx series, nVidia chip. The core chip build is G84. The shop where he got it from Cost to Cost is huge. Thousands of people buy stuff from there. They even have kiosks set up, to quickly check assembled parts prices, and total them up. But I always found the customer service close to crap. So never bought a thing from there. All the sellers are 100% noobs and idiots.

Hard to say if this is outright fraud or just a mess up from the manufacturer. Cause once the part is binned in the box, its only opened by the consumer.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Poor guy got ripped...  What a pinky fake card though!


----------



## asingh (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sad..for the buyer. But the box looked fine. Easy to get fooled, since the box looked fine.

Cost-2-Cost, is a huge shop in Nehru Place. In fact one of the biggest. It has big print outs all over the place, with rates of all computer parts. But I am not surprised they cheated / fooled this person.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah... 



> Bada hua toh kya hua, jaise ped khajoor


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am building a new config shud i go 4 HD 4850 or 4870 or shud i wait 4 DX11 cards


----------



## desiibond (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you can wait till early next year, you better wait.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Are not the Dx11 cards out....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5xxx cards are DX11 cards, ain't it? Prices have dropped for all HD5xxx cards at lynx-india! Although ATI is planning for a $20 up in prices on all HD5xxx cards in december!


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would ask all to wait for nvidia's reply before buying a DX11 GPU. IMO all DX11 GPU's are grossly overpriced as of now. We shall be able to see a fall in their prices once Fermi is out.


----------



## nikhil_mandlik (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
Saturday I got my GPU, XFX GTX 260 @ 11,500/-

Went to buy Zotac GTX 275 but was available for 16K.................
N palit GTX260 core 216 sonic was not available so decided to get XFX.


----------



## sukhoi (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nikhil_mandlik said:


> Hi,
> Saturday I got my GPU, XFX GTX 260 @ 11,500/-
> 
> Went to buy Zotac GTX 275 but was available for 16K.................
> N palit GTX260 core 216 sonic was not available so decided to get XFX.


 
Hi,

I am making a similar buying decision... Just wanted to know... is palit gtx 260 sonic better than xfx gtx260? I am able to find palit in 11K.

Also, I can stretch my budget to get a HD4890, but I am concerned about the PSU i have (tagan tg500-u37). Can it handle HD4890 or gtx275?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sukhoi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am making a similar buying decision... Just wanted to know... is palit gtx 260 sonic better than xfx gtx260? I am able to find palit in 11K.
> 
> Also, I can stretch my budget to get a HD4890, but I am concerned about the PSU i have (tagan tg500-u37). Can it handle HD4890 or gtx275?



It can handle the GTX260 but i am not sure about HD4890 or GTX275.. Better buy a GTX260 or get VX550+HD4890...

Palit is worth giving a shot...


----------



## dr_jimit (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Help me by a new GPU for this system

AMD athlon II X2 240
Asus M2N68 AM PLUS with PCI x16 slot
Kingston 1 GB 800 Mhz RAM ( making it 2 gb shortly )
Umax 450 watt SMPS, " *without* " any special power connecter for GPU

suggest me a gpu that suits this rig,  havent decided budget but the GPU should be optimal mix of money and performance on this cpu.

2 additional points

1. i m planning for a full HD or more res 24 inch monitor for *movies/ media centre* for my room. SO may need power for HD, and an HDMI slot/ converter.

2. It should play *Burnout Paradise* , and may be GTA 4 ( would like to play if i get time  ) and it is not for extreme gaming

Please suggest  for this use and according to this rig.

Thanks
Dr. Jimit


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's your exact budget! 9800GT is good. So HD4770 or GTX 260! All depends on the PSU monitor and the final budget you have.


----------



## chesss (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are there any quiet and low power consuming gpu's in the low-medium budget segment ?
by low power I mean something like 50-70w at load.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Darn! Prices have come down so fast! I bought PALiT Radeon HD4850 Sonic for 13k! Now for that amount I can buy a GTX260 . I ain't buyin' HD5850 'cause when I buy that now, in two months it'll be down to 13k~15k. How's HD5770 or HD5750 for my monitor and the settings of the games that I'm gettin'?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Prices have come down so fast! I bought PALiT Radeon HD4850 Sonic for 13k! Now for that amount I can buy a GTX260 . I ain't buyin' HD5850 'cause when I buy that now, in two months it'll be down to 13k~15k. How's HD5770 or HD5750 for my monitor and the settings of the games that I'm gettin'?


Why do you need an upgrade at this stage? What games are causing problems? I'm using the same card with a lower processor than yours and gaming at higher resolutions (1920x1080) without much issues. Unless the game is totally unoptimised, I don't think there any need to upgrade it. Most of the UE3 games run rock solid. Some features can be turned OFF in games to get a good boost, like Ambient Occlusion or Dynamic Shadows. I tuned these 2 off in Borderlands and got a smooth 60fps. MW2 would be using the same engine as it's predecessor, so if the first game was smooth, then expect the second one to be just as good. AC2 shouldn't be a problem as well.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Prices have come down so fast! I bought PALiT Radeon HD4850 Sonic for 13k! Now for that amount I can buy a GTX260 . I ain't buyin' HD5850 'cause when I buy that now, in two months it'll be down to 13k~15k. How's HD5770 or HD5750 for my monitor and the settings of the games that I'm gettin'?



Its a dumb idea to upgrade as of now. especially when you're not facing any problems with your current GPU. Man, i am satisfied with my HD4670. So wait until a game causes your GPU sweat, and buy a new one.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why do you need an upgrade at this stage? What games are causing problems? I'm using the same card with a lower processor than yours and gaming at higher resolutions (1920x1080) without much issues. Unless the game is totally unoptimised, I don't think there any need to upgrade it. Most of the UE3 games run rock solid. Some features can be turned OFF in games to get a good boost, like Ambient Occlusion or Dynamic Shadows. I tuned these 2 off in Borderlands and got a smooth 60fps. MW2 would be using the same engine as it's predecessor, so if the first game was smooth, then expect the second one to be just as good. AC2 shouldn't be a problem as well.


Exactly my views. Why would anybody with a 4850 wanna upgrade now, (unless they have cash to blow away) considering that they already know that all DX11 offerings will be cheaper when Fermi is out.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why do you need an upgrade at this stage? What games are causing problems? I'm using the same card with a lower processor than yours and gaming at higher resolutions (1920x1080) without much issues. Unless the game is totally unoptimised, I don't think there any need to upgrade it. Most of the UE3 games run rock solid. Some features can be turned OFF in games to get a good boost, like Ambient Occlusion or Dynamic Shadows. I tuned these 2 off in Borderlands and got a smooth 60fps. MW2 would be using the same engine as it's predecessor, so if the first game was smooth, then expect the second one to be just as good. AC2 shouldn't be a problem as well.



Well said. No need to upgrade now, unless someone is going for a totally new rig, or changing monitor sizes.

I too turn off the following:

1. Motion Blur
2. VSync (let the system open up)
3. Lower the Anistropy Filtering
4. Occlusion Mapping. 

*Also:*
Do not bench your requirement with Crysis/Warhead. These two games are a one off case.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Phew! Ye guys boosted my morale! Thank you, Ethan, thank you very much, budd . 

@asigh - Yeah, I started playin' Crysis in DX10 & the fps was 19~20! WTF!? Maybe HD5850 will have trouble runnin' Crysis! Crysis 2....... .


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well No it won't face trouble in Crysis with 8X AA/AF more than that might hamper in Full HD...


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And Crysis is optimized for nVidia, and does not gel well with ATI GPUs...!


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@thunder:
Which CCC drivers you using currently for your CF. Am still with 9.8. Are the 9.10s any good...??


----------



## wwkk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi 

I have a gigabyte ga-g31 m-s2L mother board and am looking for a suitable graphic card . can you suggest some medium range graphics card with estimated price, It would be a big help as i am looking forward to play nsf drift and fifa 10 and nsf undercover

Please help

WWKK


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Complete config including PSU. Plus budget?


----------



## wwkk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

mother board gigabyte ga-g31 m-s2L
Processor - intel pentium dual core 45 nm(E5200)
Freq - 2.5 ghz
FSB - 800 mhz
PCG - 06
L2 cache - 2mb
RAM - 2 gb
PSU - 500
Budget - 5-7 K ( can go upto 10K)


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> And Crysis is optimized for nVidia, and does not gel well with ATI GPUs...!


Nope, its not optimized for nVidia, but nVidia optimized the drivers for the game, with every driver update FPS in Crysis increases, it gave ~20FPs at start in ice level but with 191 drivers its giving 28+.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^What are the settings you're usin' in Crysis? DX10? Is there any performance diff. between ForceWare 190.6x and 191.07?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Tikin:*
 I feel that it is. Since the days of Crysis 1, it has always run better on nVidia chips then ATI chips. Even when the cards are of same grade, and rest games are running fine.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^What are the settings you're usin' in Crysis? DX10? Is there any performance diff. between ForceWare 190.6x and 191.07?


DX9, with a memory patcher to use extreme effects. Not much, maybe a few FPS difference in ice levels but not sure, but its definitely better than 178 drivers(I used it to play Fallout 3).


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Tkin:

And *here* it is from the horse's mouth itself...

Please read question 3 onwards...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwkk said:


> mother board gigabyte ga-g31 m-s2L
> Processor - intel pentium dual core 45 nm(E5200)
> Freq - 2.5 ghz
> FSB - 800 mhz
> ...


Mention the brand of the PSU. No need to mention the details of the processor. Everyone knows that or can find out from the model number.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *@Tikin:*
> I feel that it is. Since the days of Crysis 1, it has always run better on nVidia chips then ATI chips. Even when the cards are of same grade, and rest games are running fine.


It was simply the driver optimization, nvidia put a lot of efforts in optimizing them for Crysis, when Crysis came out ATI had no card to compete with 8800GTX/GT/GTS or the likes, later performance was better for the ATI cards, and I do admit that Crysis scales much better in SLI than CrossfireX but that could be the very issue I was pointing out.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Ok..
I'll stick to my views, you can have yours.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> @Tkin:
> 
> And *here* it is from the horse's mouth itself...
> 
> Please read question 3 onwards...


Yes, crysis do scale well with SLI but that crap about nVidia GPU is BS, all games supporting nVidia TWIMTBP needs to say that in FAQs, thats what the money for, I've seen my friends use all GPUs from 8400GS to GTX280 and X1950XTX to HD4890 and Crysis scales exactly according to the card's general performance, just like HAWX DX10.1 scales well with ATI cards not for ATI preference but for DX10.1 optimization and ATI driver support.


----------



## wwkk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

psu is zebronics


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Yes, crysis do scale well with SLI but that crap about nVidia GPU is BS, all games supporting nVidia TWIMTBP needs to say that in FAQs, thats what the money for, I've seen my friends use all GPUs from 8400GS to GTX280 and X1950XTX to HD4890 and Crysis scales exactly according to the card's general performance, just like HAWX DX10.1 scales well with ATI cards not for ATI preference but for DX10.1 optimization and ATI driver support.



Okay....

And I too have seen systems running various generations of red / green cards. And always they were scaling better on green cards.

If you have trolled the net enough, you would have picked up the general consensus that Crytek software runs way better on nVidia  chips. Crytek did the testing of Crysis on nVidia cards -- so is it not logical the code was written *THAT* way.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Okay....
> 
> And I too have seen systems running various generations of red / green cards. And always they were scaling better on green cards.
> 
> If you have trolled the net enough, you would have picked up the general consensus that Crytek software runs way better on nVidia  chips. Crytek did the testing of Crysis on nVidia cards -- so is it not logical the code was written *THAT* way.


Well, we all have our opinions but just my two cents: Read This; *tinyurl.com/ydq9ogr You may call it cheating but this is how most performance is coming out if the nVidia drivers.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Well, we all have our opinions but just my two cents: Read This; *tinyurl.com/ydq9ogr You may call it cheating but this is how most performance is coming out if the nVidia drivers.



Thanks for sharing this. 

End of the day, nVidia and Crytek make a good combination, and users are delighted. Be as per driver optimizations (Tkin) or code method (asigh)...!

Perception is ones view point -- and its our birth right...!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwkk said:


> psu is zebronics


Well change your PSU. That PSU wont suffice for the new GPU. It will certainly fry your PC in 3-6 months!
Gigabyte Superb 460W - 2.2k or Corsair CX400W.
HD4770 at 6.5k. That would be if you want to stretch it to 10k. Otherwise 9800GT at 6k is a good buy also. 

Which monitor do you have?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am Having  intel dual core 3.0 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram and intel d945gcpe mother board with segate 500g.b hdd as well as  450 w smsp  can anybody sugesst me a graphics card  with 1 gb ddr ram or 512 m.b ddr3 ram  with in the budget of 5 k , my first priorty for 1 g.b ddr2 gpu , please  help me


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Prakash29617 said:


> I am Having  intel dual core 3.0 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram and intel d945gcpe mother board with segate 500g.b hdd as well as  450 w smsp  can anybody sugesst me a graphics card  with 1 gb ddr ram or 512 m.b ddr3 ram  with in the budget of 5 k , my first priorty for 1 g.b ddr2 gpu , please  help me


Why DDR2? Its almost gone. 5k would get you a 9600GT. Dont get the green edition. Hope you PSU is an el cheapo local brand! Otherwise you would regret it later!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> Well change your PSU. That PSU wont suffice for the new GPU. It will certainly fry your PC in 3-6 months!
> Gigabyte Superb 460W - 2.2k or Corsair CX400W.
> HD4770 at 6.5k. That would be if you want to stretch it to 10k. Otherwise 9800GT at 6k is a good buy also.
> 
> Which monitor do you have?



For 10k, 
Palit GTS250 512MB DDR3 @ 7.4k
Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2k 

or

Zotac GTS 250 512MB DDR3 @ 7k
Corsair CX400W @ 3k



Prakash29617 said:


> I am Having  intel dual core 3.0 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram and intel d945gcpe mother board with segate 500g.b hdd as well as  450 w smsp  can anybody sugesst me a graphics card  with 1 gb ddr ram or 512 m.b ddr3 ram  with in the budget of 5 k , my first priorty for 1 g.b ddr2 gpu , please  help me



As hell_storm said, DDR2 is outdated. Try 9800GT but make sure your PSU handle it. Otherwise a 9600GT @ 4.5k or a HD4670 1GB @ 4.6k will be OK.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Prakash29617 said:


> I am Having  intel dual core 3.0 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram and intel d945gcpe mother board with segate 500g.b hdd as well as  450 w smsp  can anybody sugesst me a graphics card  with 1 gb ddr ram or 512 m.b ddr3 ram  with in the budget of 5 k , my first priorty for 1 g.b ddr2 gpu , please  help me



Which make of PSU you have...???

-----------------------

Ok at is Zebronics. Change it man. To risky for the new generation GPUs.


----------



## wwkk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a lcd monitor from hyundai - bought it 2 yrs back. sorry but am new to this area , so you are suggesting me to change the psu and go for 

HD4770 at 6.5k. 

or

9800GT at 6k

For 10k,
Palit GTS250 512MB DDR3 @ 7.4k
Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2k

or

Zotac GTS 250 512MB DDR3 @ 7k
Corsair CX400W @ 3k

Hope my motherboard and processor will support this.....


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
Sorry to sound like a teacher..it would be great, if you could update your signature with system specs.

Then it is damn easy to answer questions like yours. I am sure, you mentioned you system specs..some where in this thread, but is a bit of a pain..searching for it..!

We love to help people here....!


----------



## dr_jimit (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dr_jimit said:


> Help me by a new GPU for this system
> 
> AMD athlon II X2 240
> Asus M2N68 AM PLUS with PCI x16 slot
> ...





Please suggest me some GPU for this rig...


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dr_jimit said:


> Please suggest me some GPU for this rig...



HD4550 (Sapphire) for ~2.5K.

It does not need separate PSU connections, it pulls the power from the PCI.E 2.0 docking bay. Has VGA,DVI,HDTV connectors. 

Can game at low levels.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwkk said:


> i have a lcd monitor from hyundai - bought it 2 yrs back. sorry but am new to this area , so you are suggesting me to change the psu and go for
> 
> HD4770 at 6.5k.
> 
> ...



Don't get HD4770 instead get HD4850 along with Gigabyte Superb 460W or GTS 250 with Gigabyte superb 460W.

If you don't want to play games more than 1680*1050 resolution then GTS 250 512MB GDD3 will be your bet 

But If you wish to play games in HD resolution all the time then HD4850 Gb DDR3 should be your bet as it performs 2-3% in HD resolution with very high settings and the price is only around 7.5K. 

BTW, here guys my a little research on HD4850 and GTs 250 ( is it kida correct ). Posted it from my another post 

1. Upto 1680*1050 ( 4xAA ) 512 and 1GB GTS 250 can beat HD4580 1GB ( 10% and 13.5% )
2. At 1920*1200 ( NO AA ) 512 and 1GB GTS 250 can beat HD4580 1GB ( 11% and 13% )
3. At 1920*1200 ( 4AA ) 512MB and 1GB HD4850 beats GTS 250 512MB and 1GB repectively ( 2% and 1.5% )


Note : 9800GTX+ 512MB is used to measure the performance of GTS 250 

GTS 250 1GB consumes 7 watts more than HD4850 1GB ( GDDR3 )
GTX 9800GTX 512 MB consumes 8 watts more than HD4850 512MB ( GDDR3 )

HD4850 has DX 10.1 but more game uses physyX than directx 10.1


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwkk said:


> so you are suggesting me to change the psu and go for


That is absolutely a mandatory! 

Cards within your budget:
9800GT - 6k.
HD4770 - 6.5k.
HD 4850 - 7k.
GTS 250 512MB - 7.4k.
GTS 250 1GB - 7.9k. (Although that extra memory doesn't help much! But with a 500 bucks increase its not a bad option to get!)
And if you can keep your PSU budget absolutely aside from the 10k budget you mentioned, then:
GTX 260 Core 216 - 10.5k.
HD4870 - 8.5k-9k.

For GTX260, HD4850, GTS250 and HD 4870, I would recommend Corsair VX450W at 4k. Reliability thing! 

That i think would pretty much give you a pretty good idea of all the cards within the horizon!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> That is absolutely a mandatory!
> 
> Cards within your budget:
> 9800GT - 6k.
> ...


now that's a complete list


----------



## zbuu (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> And Crysis is optimized for nVidia, and does not gel well with ATI GPUs...!


Which game isnt.
I haven't seen a game optmized for ATI for a long time. last one i saw/played was hl2 ep2


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zbuu said:


> Which game isnt.
> I haven't seen a game optmized for ATI for a long time. last one i saw/played was hl2 ep2



That means no need to optimize for it, as it performs good even the game optimized for nVIDIA.... . 
ATi -> kick a$$ game with AA and AF enabled
nVIDIA -> Eye-candy with no AA and AF enabled.(This is what hell_storm post proves)


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zbuu said:


> Which game isnt.
> I haven't seen a game optmized for ATI for a long time. last one i saw/played was hl2 ep2



What you mean, by this. Crysis is a one off debatable game. Rest of the stuff runs equally well when relative to nVidia and the game requirements it self.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why Games are being optimized for Nvidia - the Reason is  [ Up to HD3XXX series from ATI they dont match up with the Nvidia raw performance , but the HD 48XX series is mark for ATI but it was launched 2008 lately , so the up coming games in 2010 most of them will be optimized for ATI too ]

But the GT3XX series will be powerful than HD 58XX series ! GTX350 is double the power of GTX280 thats means think abt GTX360,380


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In summary what you have put:

Raw GPU processing power = Game code optimization


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> In summary what you have put:
> 
> Raw GPU processing power = Game code optimization




Driver optimization to bring out raw performance 

Ati still get weak in drivers ! u can't deny on this


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Some things I do not debate about anymore here:

1. Intel vs AMD
2. ATI vs nVidia (drivers)
3. Crysis runs better on.....


We all are entitled to our views and perceptions.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Some things I do not debate about anymore here:
> 
> 1. Intel vs AMD
> 2. ATI vs nVidia (drivers)
> ...



thats right - who cares which is good or bad - all we want to care is WE WORTH it !!


----------



## wwkk (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot , its really been a enlightning and thanks for helping a novice in this department, yes and the psu budget is separate


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> thats right - who cares which is good or bad - all we want to care is WE WORTH it !!



Actually these debates are never ending... monotonous and never has an end. People who believe in something would continue to do so even though others try to make them understand the basic differences of it!


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
That is why I follow this now..

Never argue on..

1. Intel vs AMD
2. ATI vs nVidia (drivers)
3. Crysis runs better on.....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> nVIDIA -> Eye-candy with no AA and AF enabled.(This is what hell_storm post proves)


Which post are you referring to by the way?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My old thread of 9800GTX+ vs. HD4850 proves that 9800GTX+ ran better with AA and AF enabled in the games that I tested. Period.


----------



## robs246 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All...

i just need to know which GPU cooler would be best for my graphics card (*BFG GTS250OC*)
The stock cooler does not do much by way of cooling...
after abt 90 mins of playing it gets heated up really high and the images on the screen begin to tear...
Please let me know what would be the best solution for this in a budget of *1-1.5k *and if you know where i can get it from in *Pune *or online please provide those details as well..

Thanks,
Robs


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is a Thermalright GPU cooler for about 2.2k not sure about model number. It comes bundled with 2x80mm fans. And it works well on the 4850 AFAIK.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Rob:
Are you using the latest forceware drivers...? Usually stock GPU HSF is fine...!

What PSU you have.


----------



## robs246 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@krow: know where i can buy it online or some place in pune preferably...

@asigh: yes the drivers are current.. i knew at the time of buyin the card that i will have to replace the stock cooler... just never got around to buying one.. read in the online reviews that the stock GPU cooler sucks. but the card works like a charm once u replace it..
got the card from the US.. but my friend who got it for me did nt get a chance to get the cooler...
i have a VIP GOLD 500W PSU...


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I dunno about pune, but I saw one at PrimeABGB, Mumbai. www.primeabgb.com
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BFG is not available in India IIRC. I don't like your PSU. It may harm your rig that crap PSU.


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can anyone tell me why HD5870 VaporX cost 400$ in US and 25k in India? Is this price right?

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...pphire-radeon-hd-5870-vapor-x-1gb-review.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Can anyone tell me why HD5870 VaporX cost 400$ in US and 25k in India? Is this price right?
> 
> *www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...pphire-radeon-hd-5870-vapor-x-1gb-review.html



yes but here vapor x edition is not available


----------



## hellknight (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK.. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is out.. and I sold my beloved iPod Touch coz i need a graphics card.. So guys, I've 11k in hand.. I'm damn, damn confused between Palit GTX 260 (Rs 10600) & Sapphire 5770 (Rs 10600)... my current computer config is :-

AMD Phenom II 720 BE
Biostar TA790GX BE motherboard
2 GB DDR2 Kingston RAM @ 800 MHz...
1.2 TB of HDDs (yeah baby)
AOC 21.5" Full HD F22 Monitor...
Cooler Master Extreme 500 W PSU...

So, please please suggest a graphics card..... 

PS :- I'm going to buy Nokia 5800 XM in a month so the card should've good GPU Transcoding muscles..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Currently running my friend's Sapphire Radeon 4890 since last 1.5 month on my PC.. no problem with PSU what so ever.. even overclocked the processor and the damn PSU was running awesome..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> OK.. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is out.. and I sold my beloved iPod Touch coz i need a graphics card.. So guys, I've 11k in hand.. I'm damn, damn confused between Palit GTX 260 (Rs 10600) & Sapphire 5770 (Rs 10600)... my current computer config is :-
> 
> AMD Phenom II 720 BE
> Biostar TA790GX BE motherboard
> ...



Then y so doubted - PALIT GTX 260 - no way HD5770 is gona beat GTX 260 !!


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Driver optimization to bring out raw performance
> 
> Ati still get weak in drivers ! u can't deny on this



That's very true. 

Just tried to install ATI gfx card drivers on a x1200 ( 690V chipset mobo ).
Do all necessary changes in bios prior that and uninstalled nvidia drivers. ( as friend was having a 7300GS on that mobo and he wanted to test the power of onboard gfx ). Driver installation  failed by saying no compatible hardware found. Tried to install in safe mode but no success. Put that 7300GS back. Cleared the bios settings and every thing is up and running.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> Then y so doubted - PALIT GTX 260 - no way HD5770 is gona beat GTX 260 !!



Zotac GTX 260 is avialable for only Rs. 9.3. HD5770 can only beat GTX 260 is DX 11 ( there was a app which can bench the DX11 ). But who cares for DX11.........can anyone quote some good DX11 games anyway ?

So Zotac GTX 260 @ Rs. 9.2-9.3K would be the best bet


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Offcourse i even like DX9 over DX10 - just in CRYSIS i like DX 10 

Most of the games i play in DX 9 , give me 15 - 20 more FPS than DX 10 

Who needs DX 10 , may be some one with over 28" inch monitor looking for real eyecandy can go for DX 11

Hmm then Zotac GTX 260 is not 55nm , its 65nm GPU !! AFIAK


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> OK.. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is out.. and I sold my beloved iPod Touch coz i need a graphics card.. So guys, I've 11k in hand.. I'm damn, damn confused between Palit GTX 260 (Rs 10600) & Sapphire 5770 (Rs 10600)... my current computer config is :-
> 
> AMD Phenom II 720 BE
> Biostar TA790GX BE motherboard
> ...



Refuse to return your friends HD4890, and hand him the 11K you have. 

Else go for the HD4890, you might need to add 1K more to your budget. Do not get a 5xxx series card. They are too-over priced.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is the HD 5XXX series a DX-11 card & from what price they start...will it be a good idea 2 buy HD4870  now ???


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5xxx is dx11 series.

cheapest one (HD5750) costs around 9k and is very overpriced.

go for Zotac GTX260 that is available for 9.5k now


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want to get HD5xxx and have the dough i think you can spend it on HD5870. If you can wait. Get HD5890, soon to be released, ridiculously expensive cards! Plus HD4870X2 isn't cheap as well.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys...m looking for a graphics card that is compatible with my motherboard ASUS P5GC-MX and also which should be able to play latest games like far cry2, POP, COD-5 modern warfare 2, splinter cell conviction...etc...pls help...my budget is 7-8K.Thanx in advance


----------



## hellknight (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In which city is Zotac one for Rs. 9.3-9.5k...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> In which city is Zotac one for Rs. 9.3-9.5k...



i think zotac is 65nm - get PALIT GTX 260 SONIC overclocked version - if u can afford another 2K then get HD4890


----------



## hellknight (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I checked that Zotac one on Lynx.. it is based on 65nm and has 192-shaders.. I'll go for Palit GTX 260 Core 216.. Rs. 10.6k


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...m looking for a graphics card that is compatible with my motherboard ASUS P5GC-MX and also which should be able to play latest games like far cry2, POP, COD-5 modern warfare 2, splinter cell conviction...etc...pls help...my budget is 7-8K.Thanx in advance


HD4850 at 7k.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey thanx for the reply...but before i was suggested Palit GTS 250 1gb for my motherboard
Also i searched for compatible video upgrades for my MOBO n this what i found:-

*Asus nVidia GeForce GTS250 1GB 2DVI PCI-Express Video Card (AS-G2501GB)*pls refer
*www.4allmemory.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=search.memorySearch4&model_id=67965
Pls suggest me which one is the best suited card for ASUS P5GC-MX n wats the cost?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That's somewhat out of your budget! Around 8k.


----------



## sam7777 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear Friends,

I am planning to buy a graphic card, my budget is max up to 3000 Rs (I know it's low, but can't extend it friends ) 
Kindly suggest a graphic card in that range. My motherboard is Intel 945 GCL, and have P4 3.0 ghz of processor with 1.5 GB of RAM.
I am just a casual gamer, and a bit slow response and low display settings are fine with me as long as I am able to run the game 
Looking forward for your valuable suggestions. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey thanx for the reply...but before i was suggested Palit GTS 250 1gb for my motherboard
> Also i searched for compatible video upgrades for my MOBO n this what i found:-
> 
> *Asus nVidia GeForce GTS250 1GB 2DVI PCI-Express Video Card (AS-G2501GB)*pls refer
> ...


What is your monitor? What resolutions do you intend to game at? Is gaming why you need the graphics card?




sam7777 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am planning to buy a graphic card, my budget is max up to 3000 Rs (I know it's low, but can't extend it friends )
> Kindly suggest a graphic card in that range. My motherboard is Intel 945 GCL, and have P4 3.0 ghz of processor with 1.5 GB of RAM.
> ...


If the mobo has a PCI-E slot (which it should), then get Palit 9500GT.


----------



## sam7777 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> If the mobo has a PCI-E slot (which it should), then get Palit 9500GT.



Thanx for your quick reply Krow.
I guess I have PCI Express slot, How much will the Palit 9500GT cost, will it need any SMPS upgrade or my existing Power supply will do ? 
Thanks again for your quick reply *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Err... I don't know your existing power supply sam. Confirm the spec on Intel website please about the PCI-E slot.


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sam7777 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am planning to buy a graphic card, my budget is max up to 3000 Rs (I know it's low, but can't extend it friends )
> Kindly suggest a graphic card in that range. My motherboard is Intel 945 GCL, and have P4 3.0 ghz of processor with 1.5 GB of RAM.
> ...





sam7777 said:


> Thanx for your quick reply Krow.
> I guess I have PCI Express slot, How much will the Palit 9500GT cost, will it need any SMPS upgrade or my existing Power supply will do ?
> Thanks again for your quick reply *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif



Hi Sam...

We would be more than willing to help out. Please could you update your signature, like we all have. Then it makes it easy for us to answer your queries, instead of guessing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there any fps difference between Vista and 7?


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ There is not much differnce in DX10 and 9 based game. 2-3% more or less Fps in both oses. Check tom's hardware. They have a review on that.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,
My first post 
I am planning to purchase a decent graphics card to play new games (Nfs shift,nitro GTA4 DMC4...) and up comming with good resolution  and towards high settings. My budget is under Rs5000/-
I have D945GCNL motherboard and an iball cabinet Pride(*www.iball.co.in/Product.aspx) (click on left red bar>cabinet>pride)
Can you please suggest some good cards with recommended SMPS and are my mobo and cabinet compatible with the new cards????????/
Thanks guys..


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Hi guys,
> My first post
> I am planning to purchase a decent graphics card to play new games (Nfs shift,nitro GTA4 DMC4...) and up comming with good resolution  and towards high settings. My budget is under Rs5000/-
> I have D945GCNL motherboard and an iball cabinet Pride(*www.iball.co.in/Product.aspx) (click on left red bar>cabinet>pride)
> ...


You processor? Your RAM? Your PSU? Your monitor? If asking for a solution, please mention these as well. Otherwise its a bit difficult to tell you.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> What is your monitor? What resolutions do you intend to game at? Is gaming why you need the graphics card?



I have a LG LCD monitor 21.5 inches....my video upgrade is mainly for playing latest games on a decent resolution on my current monitor...awaiting reply...everyone pls help.Thanx in advance.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, the Palit GTS250 1GB is a decent choice. But, why not get Zotac GTX260 (the 65nm one) for Rs. 9.5k? The brand doesnt matter really, just get the cheaper one.

your PSU is?


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> You processor? Your RAM? Your PSU? Your monitor? If asking for a solution, please mention these as well. Otherwise its a bit difficult to tell you.


Sorry bro>>> 
Processorrocessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs)
Ram: 1GB
PSU :Stock with cabby 250W
Monitor:It is a bit old Samsung SyncMaster 597MG but later i would be getting an 19''or21"LCD..
ALSO ATTACHED DXdiag FILE PLEASE HAVE A LOOK


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well, whatever i say add some extra budget and change that PSU. 
For 5k you can get 9600GT. Isn't what you call top-line. But would serve your purpose. And get a Gigabyte Superb 460W at 2.5k. Otherwise your PC may blow up after adding that card!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Sorry bro>>>
> Processorrocessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs)
> Ram: 1GB
> PSU :Stock with cabby 250W
> ...



Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.5k + 9600GT @ 4.5k.. You wont get any better for this budget...... PSU upgrade is must, or else it'll fry your whole rig....


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@rajkumar_pb and hell_storm2006 thanks a lot for helping this noob out
First: I wanted to confirm that 9600 gt is the 1gb one or 512mb for 4.5k dammn cheap (on techshop 512mb one is for 5.3K)
Secondly: I on that site I saw an ATI card for 4.5K MSI HD4670 1GB DDR3 is it any better than 9600GT (and some of my friends gave me a suggestion to get Nvidia it has kicka$$ PHysx technology??)
Third: Some local dealer in Sec 50 silicon tech told me that a normal 400-500W SMPS would be around Rs700-800 of Iball,ante.. or some other AND here 2.5k Zoinks!!
Fourth : NEEEDDD HHHHEEELLLPPP IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> @rajkumar_pb and hell_storm2006 thanks a lot for helping this noob out
> First: I wanted to confirm that 9600 gt is the 1gb one or 512mb for 4.5k dammn cheap (on techshop 512mb one is for 5.3K)


It is the 512MB one. techshop usually has higher prices.


> Secondly: I on that site I saw an ATI card for 4.5K MSI HD4670 1GB DDR3 is it any better than 9600GT (and some of my friends gave me a suggestion to get Nvidia it has kicka$$ PHysx technology??)


Don't expect to be able to use Physx on the 9600GT alone. You most probably will get pathetic frame rates. 4670 is just a notch below the 9600 GT and does not need a power connector either.


> Third: Some local dealer in Sec 50 silicon tech told me that a normal 400-500W SMPS would be around Rs700-800 of Iball,ante.. or some other AND here 2.5k Zoinks!!
> Fourth : NEEEDDD HHHHEEELLLPPP IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can tell you that those el cheapo SMPSes have a great chance of frying your rig. If you want that to happen, only then buy the 500 bucks smps. Gigabyte 460W is for 2.2k @ PrimeABGB, Mumbai. www.primeabgb.com


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> @rajkumar_pb and hell_storm2006 thanks a lot for helping this noob out
> First: I wanted to confirm that 9600 gt is the 1gb one or 512mb for 4.5k dammn cheap (on techshop 512mb one is for 5.3K)
> Secondly: I on that site I saw an ATI card for 4.5K MSI HD4670 1GB DDR3 is it any better than 9600GT (and some of my friends gave me a suggestion to get Nvidia it has kicka$$ PHysx technology??)
> Third: Some local dealer in Sec 50 silicon tech told me that a normal 400-500W SMPS would be around Rs700-800 of Iball,ante.. or some other AND here 2.5k Zoinks!!
> Fourth : NEEEDDD HHHHEEELLLPPP IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you cant get 9600GT @ 4.5k, then go for MSI HD4670 1GB one(look at my siggy). No difference in performance compared to 9600GT(only a 1~3fps diff), and additionally no additional power connectors needed. 

No use of PhysX with 9600GT.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> If you cant get 9600GT @ 4.5k, then go for MSI HD4670 1GB one(look at my siggy). No difference in performance compared to 9600GT(only a 1~3fps diff), and additionally no additional power connectors needed.
> 
> No use of PhysX with 9600GT.


Thanks guys for the advise.
As I won't be able to extend my budget by 2or2.5k's i think 4670 1gb is better option as it's performance is also just a little less than 9600GT. For that do I need a PSU UPGRADE?? 
And what is the current price of 4670 1GB is it cheaper than 9600GT coz it was 1K cheaper at techshop
Pls also suggest a brand (sapphire/...)
And will all new games be able to run finely on it>>>>

Then me and you rajkumar(noticed your siggy) can be 4670 Brothersss...


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Thanks guys for the advise.
> As I won't be able to extend my budget by 2or2.5k's i think 4670 1gb is better option as it's performance is also just a little less than 9600GT. For that do I need a PSU UPGRADE??


Erm... 250W PSU and that too of no reputed make is dangerous for any rig. Especially when loaded with a card like 4670 1GB! IMO minimum should be Gigabyte 460W. You want to spend close to 5k on card, but don't you wanna ensure that it is safe and sound along with the rest of your system? Gigabyte 460W @ 2.2k is minimum.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> And what is the *current price *of 4670 1GB is it cheaper than 9600GT coz it was 1K cheaper at techshop
> ->Pls also suggest a brand (sapphire/...)
> ->And will all new games be able to run finely on it?????
> 
> Then me and you rajkumar(noticed your siggy) can be 4670 Brothersss...


ok then 2.2k for PSU and is the graphics card fine (also answer the above query please)


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For ATI cards, Sapphire is one of the oldest brands. Although, just look for best warranty among the brands, if equal, then go for the cheapest one. Avoid all brands serviced by Rashi Peripherals. The second query will be answered best by rajkumar himself. Although I can run 90% games very well on my onboard HD3300 640MB shared DDR2 Graphics at 800x600. I can't see why the 4670 should not be able to run all games well.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ Offcourse i even like DX9 over DX10 - just in CRYSIS i like DX 10
> 
> Most of the games i play in DX 9 , give me 15 - 20 more FPS than DX 10
> 
> ...



Yup, it's a 65nm as you know all GTX 260 core 216 cards are based on 65nm.
BTw, here is the SK number : ZT-X26E3KE-FCP

Here is the product page :
*www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=100025&lang=un


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Not with 9.xx drivers. I am lucky with this. Coz in the DVD bundled with my HD4670, i got 9.xx drivers....
> 
> If they try to concentrate on linux side, it'll sure kick all these debates to an end...


One last question for which brand did go go for sapphire/powercolor/MSI/.....{HD4670 1gb ddr3}
waiting for the reply bro...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire would be my first choice


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is th onboard graphics of any 785g mobo capable of powering a samsung 2233sw? all new games atleast at mid level settings


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> Well, the Palit GTS250 1GB is a decent choice. But, why not get Zotac GTX260 (the 65nm one) for Rs. 9.5k? The brand doesnt matter really, just get the cheaper one.
> 
> your PSU is?


Hey but i have heard that zotac has some cooling and fan problems....and also is zotac reliable enough for performance.Wat abt Geforce 9800 GTX??? Is it good and is it compatible to my MOBO??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ZOTAC's one of the best for NVIDIA chips. No problem with 'em.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> One last question for which brand did go go for sapphire/powercolor/MSI/.....{HD4670 1gb ddr3}
> waiting for the reply bro...



Go for Sapphire... I bought MSI only because i cant find Sapphire below 5000 in Chennai... Also dont forgot to buy a new PSU, otherwise you'll end up being fry the whole PC.... 

Try to get 512MB GDDR3 rather than 1GB DDR3. I've read that GDDR3 memories were slightly faster than DDR3 and ,if you're playing games @ 1280x1024, then 1GB is useless (except for GTA4).

And all games were been playable with HD4670. I have been playing games @ 1440x900 at med~high settings with my card.

Still got any queries....

Dont forgot to inquire about the warranty and service of the card. It'll become pain if you buy a card with no nearest service centres....


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Go for Sapphire... I bought MSI only because i cant find Sapphire below 5000 in Chennai... Also dont forgot to buy a new PSU, otherwise you'll end up being fry the whole PC....
> 
> Try to get 512MB GDDR3 rather than 1GB DDR3. I've read that GDDR3 memories were slightly faster than DDR3 and ,if you're playing games @ 1280x1024, then 1GB is useless (except for GTA4).
> 
> ...


All GPUs use GDDR3(no DDR3), sometimes they just don't use that GDDR3 word in package description cause most n00bs out there don't understand the difference between GDDR3 and DDR3.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> All GPUs use GDDR3(no DDR3), sometimes they just don't use that GDDR3 word in package description cause most n00bs out there don't understand the difference between GDDR3 and DDR3.



But why they do so. And AFAI heard, my MSI HD4670 1GB is DDR3 one and 512MB one is GDDR3.... Isn't that correct?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^No they all use GDDR3 not DDR3...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


punkkummander said:


> is th onboard graphics of any 785g mobo capable of powering a samsung 2233sw? all new games atleast at mid level settings


Not at all....lowest settings of 2008 and 2009 games less than 20fps....running it on mine(HD4200)

2007 and older are a breeze at medium and low settings(except Crysis )


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> But why they do so. And AFAI heard, my MSI HD4670 1GB is DDR3 one and 512MB one is GDDR3.... Isn't that correct?


No, both use GDDR3, GPU ram is different from normal SDRAMs.

From Wikipedia


> Graphics Double Data Rate 3 is a graphics card-specific memory technology, designed by ATI Technologies with the collaboration of JEDEC.
> 
> It has much the same technological base as DDR2, but the power and heat dispersal requirements have been reduced somewhat, allowing for higher performance memory modules, and simplified cooling systems. Unlike the DDR2 used on graphics cards, GDDR3 is unrelated to the JEDEC DDR3 specification. This memory uses internal terminators, enabling it to better handle certain graphics demands. To improve bandwidth, GDDR3 memory transfers 4 bits of data per pin in 2 clock cycles.
> 
> The GDDR3 Interface transfers two 32 bit wide data words per clock cycle from the I/O pins. Corresponding to the 4n-pre fetch a single write or read access consists of a 128 bit wide, one-clock-cycle data transfer at the internal memory core and four corresponding 32 bit wide, one-half-clock-cycle data transfers at the I/O Pins. Single-ended unidirectional Read and Write Data strobes are transmitted simultaneously with Read and Write data respectively in order to capture data properly at the receivers of both the Graphics SDRAM and the controller. Data strobes are organized per byte of the 32 bit wide interface.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> No, both use GDDR3, GPU ram is different from normal SDRAMs.
> 
> From Wikipedia



Thanks for that dude..


----------



## asingh (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> the whole PC....
> 
> Try to get 512MB GDDR3 rather than 1GB DDR3. I've read that GDDR3 memories were slightly faster than DDR3 and ,if you're playing games @ 1280x1024, then 1GB is useless (except for GTA4).
> 
> And all games were been playable with HD4670. I have been playing games @ 1440x900 at med~high settings with my card.



Better to go for 1 GB memory or greater as a standard for GPUs. Reason being down the line the user may upgrade to higher resolutions. Also via larger memory sets, the GPU has larger 'surface area' to load textures. 

*GDDR Memory:*
It runs at 2.5V, which enables them to run at higher clock rates, but also generate more heat. But the latest GDDR3/5s make do with 1.8V - 2V. Also some difference are

1. You can activate a memory bank and issue a read request in the same clock cycle. In DDR they are each lagged by 1 clock because there is a collision. 

2. In GDDR you can write and read the same memory location at the same time. This isn't as useful anymore because GPU cache is much improved over the 'old days' and you 'shouldn't' have to read the same location you are writing.

3. GDDR has hardware reset facility, which quickly enables it to flush out all memory banks and start over.

nVidia has a 512BIT memory interface vs 256BT for ATI. But since ATI is using quicker memroy as the weopon of choice, DDR5 it evens the odds.


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Better to go for 1 GB memory or greater as a standard for GPUs. Reason being down the line the user may upgrade to higher resolutions. Also via larger memory sets, the GPU has larger 'surface area' to load textures.
> 
> *GDDR Memory:*
> It runs at 2.5V, which enables them to run at higher clock rates, but also generate more heat. But the latest GDDR3/5s make do with 1.8V - 2V. Also some difference are
> ...


I doubt 4670 can use 1GB memory.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I doubt 4670 can use 1GB memory.


Thats what i said earlier... I didn't see any performance diff between the 512MB and 1GB HD4670. In GTA4, it pumps up only ~3fps....


----------



## asingh (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I doubt 4670 can use 1GB memory.





rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats what i said earlier... I didn't see any performance diff between the 512MB and 1GB HD4670. In GTA4, it pumps up only ~3fps....



@tikin: Not sure if HD4670 has a 1GB variant. What you mean by 'use'. 

@Raj: As I mentioned, 1 GB for GDDR is the way to go, regarding future systems, and set up. As we all know, the GPU is extremely data hungry, and where is the raw data loaded, before it is fed to the processing unit..of course the RAM. The more the better...!

Why advice a 512MB board over a 1024MB board...?????


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats what i said earlier... I didn't see any performance diff between the 512MB and 1GB HD4670. In GTA4, it pumps up only ~3fps....



because , it uses higher memory when the resolution goes higher - when it crosses over 1600 X 1200 then the 1GB memory will utilize fully


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> @tikin: Not sure if HD4670 has a 1GB variant. What you mean by 'use'.
> 
> @Raj: As I mentioned, 1 GB for GDDR is the way to go, regarding future systems, and set up. As we all know, the GPU is extremely data hungry, and where is the raw data loaded, before it is fed to the processing unit..of course the RAM. The more the better...!
> 
> Why advice a 512MB board over a 1024MB board...?????



I never knew that all the cards were utilizing GDDR3...Thats why i prefer 512MB over 1GB....



damngoodman999 said:


> because , it uses higher memory when the resolution goes higher - when it crosses over 1600 X 1200 then the 1GB memory will utilize fully


so upto 1440x900 its of no use...


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> @tikin: Not sure if HD4670 has a 1GB variant. What you mean by 'use'.
> 
> @Raj: As I mentioned, 1 GB for GDDR is the way to go, regarding future systems, and set up. As we all know, the GPU is extremely data hungry, and where is the raw data loaded, before it is fed to the processing unit..of course the RAM. The more the better...!
> 
> Why advice a 512MB board over a 1024MB board...?????


I've discussed this topic before, low end GPUs with 1GB memory can't use the total available memory to it, it goes like this, to use 1GB memory the GPU must render @ 1600x900 or higher resolution(for games like Crysis this value is lower), but at those resolution the amount of data to be processed needs a large shader count(say 112+ for nVidia or 640+ for ATI), since it lacks the shaders much of the memory goes to waste. The amount of memory usable in a GPU goes up according to shader count, less shader=less data can be processed=less memory required. Then theres also RAM speed to be considered.To utilize 1GB RAM you need at least GTS250/HD4850.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> I never knew that all the cards were utilizing GDDR3...Thats why i prefer 512MB over 1GB....
> 
> 
> so upto 1440x900 its of no use...


No, crysis @ 1440x900 all maxed out with AA can use more than 512MB memory, cause I've seen it utilize the total available memory in my GPU at those settings, means it can go higher, I guess around 630MB(tested it on my friend's 8800GTX).


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
I wanted to confirm few things there are two cards of sapphire and MSI which one is better..
1) Sapphire
4670 1GB (new edition) attached pic
*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=269
4670 1GB (old one) attached pic
*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=184
2)MSI is there any diff...
R4670-MD1G attached pic
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=137&prod_no=1834
R4670-2D1G/D3 (could not attach pic max 3)
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=137&prod_no=1715
View attachment 3162

View attachment 3163

View attachment 3164


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the *Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.6k*

comes with a non-reference cooler, dunno if it's factory OCed too...it's a good card.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Ye'r havin' a HD5850, right budd? Awesome, eh?


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I've discussed this topic before, low end GPUs with 1GB memory can't use the total available memory to it, it goes like this, to use 1GB memory the GPU must render @ 1600x900 or higher resolution(for games like Crysis this value is lower), but at those resolution the amount of data to be processed needs a large shader count(say 112+ for nVidia or 640+ for ATI), since it lacks the shaders much of the memory goes to waste. The amount of memory usable in a GPU goes up according to shader count, less shader=less data can be processed=less memory required. Then theres also RAM speed to be considered.To utilize 1GB RAM you need at least GTS250/HD4850.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Yea makes sense. If there are less shaders, then 1 GB as standard memory would be of now use. Great explanation *TKIN*.

Crysis yes does use a lot of memory. Am trying to get Rivatuner to run on my HD4890s, it has a memory monitoring options. Will post back results.



karan_singh999 said:


> hi guys,
> I wanted to confirm few things there are two cards of sapphire and MSI which one is better..
> 1) Sapphire
> 4670 1GB (new edition) attached pic
> ...



Could not get the Sapphire site to open. But regarding the MSI products..

The  R4670-MD1G (first MSI link) has three direct connectors which are HDMI, DVI and standard VGA.

The R4670-2D1G/D3 (second MSI link) also has two connectors. Both being DVI . To get HDMI and VGA you will have to use adapters which connect to the DVI.

Performance wise both of the above are rated same, just connectivity options differ. 

*Get the cheaper one.*


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys pls help me....need ur feeds guys...wanna buy a graphics card for ASUS P5GC-MX MOBO.Pls suggest me something...m totally confused what to buy n wat not to....Pls suggest a card upto 7-8k which has the latest shader version supported so that i can play games like Assassins creed-2 , NFS shift, Splinter cell conviction, COD-MW2 ..etc Pls help guys.Feedbacks appreciated.Thanx in advance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys pls help me....need ur feeds guys...wanna buy a graphics card for ASUS P5GC-MX MOBO.Pls suggest me something...m totally confused what to buy n wat not to....Pls suggest a card upto 7-8k which has the latest shader version supported so that i can play games like Assassins creed-2 , NFS shift, Splinter cell conviction, COD-MW2 ..etc Pls help guys.Feedbacks appreciated.Thanx in advance.



If you have a good PSU, then go for GTS250 or HD4850 around 8k. Wise deal. 

If you dont have a good PSU, then a Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2k and 9800GT @ 5.5k...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys pls help me....need ur feeds guys...wanna buy a graphics card for ASUS P5GC-MX MOBO.Pls suggest me something...m totally confused what to buy n wat not to....Pls suggest a card upto 7-8k which has the latest shader version supported so that i can play games like Assassins creed-2 , NFS shift, Splinter cell conviction, COD-MW2 ..etc Pls help guys.Feedbacks appreciated.Thanx in advance.


Sapphire/PowerColour HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.6k
or
Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9k
or
Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.4k
or
Zotac GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.8k



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Ye'r havin' a HD5850, right budd? Awesome, eh?


Love the card, cant believe crysis maxec out at 1920x1080 with 2xAA (Using the custom ultrahigh.cfg).....it's completely smooth for playing...and the game looks more beautiful than anything else.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Could not get the Sapphire site to open. But regarding the MSI products..



Do not know why the site did not open but here i gave the z share url pls see it from there (for sapphire cards)
*www.zshare.net/download/68506461cf8156fe/

*www.zshare.net/download/68506461cf8156fe/


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Sapphire/PowerColour HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.6k
> or
> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9k
> or
> ...



@*Comp:* 
Not doubting you...could you run the Warhead Benchmark tool, and show us the results. I want to see the scaling of the 5850.  Keep it at enthusiast, and run Ambush and Frost Fly throughs. Also are you on the 9.10s...?


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys pls help me....need ur feeds guys...wanna buy a graphics card for ASUS P5GC-MX MOBO.Pls suggest me something...m totally confused what to buy n wat not to....Pls suggest a card upto 7-8k which has the latest shader version supported so that i can play games like Assassins creed-2 , NFS shift, Splinter cell conviction, COD-MW2 ..etc Pls help guys.Feedbacks appreciated.Thanx in advance.


By far the GTS 250 512MB @ 6.8k is the best choice. Unless you want to OC the GPU, go for this.

ADDED: I already asked you about your PSU and it would be better for you if you answer that.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Ye'r havin' a HD5850, right budd? Awesome, eh?



asigh = *burnin' in envy...*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> Love the card, cant believe crysis maxec out at 1920x1080 with 2xAA (Using the custom ultrahigh.cfg).....it's completely smooth for playing...and the game looks more beautiful than anything else.



Crysis runs smooth even in 22FPS , No problem 16:9 Resolution does FPS increase than 16:10 

Run ur Crysis Benchmark tool - get the FPS


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GUys plz comment on my config...
Leave the CPU core


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ What you want to hear about it. Seems to be a fine set up.

You all ready have this, or are planning too...?


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to invest some about 2k on my comp...any addon which i can buy??
Sorry for not posting ths along with tho....


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well for 2K you can...

1. Get a good OEM HSF for the CPU -- and OC.
2. Get another 2GB ram kit and have full 4GB.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> If you have a good PSU, then go for GTS250 or HD4850 around 8k. Wise deal.
> 
> If you dont have a good PSU, then a Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2k and 9800GT @ 5.5k...



Thanx a lot man for replying...but wat do u think which card should i go for??? which would be the best suited and value for money?? Also will it be able to play games like AS-II and COD-MW2???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> Sapphire/PowerColour HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.6k
> or
> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9k
> or
> ...



Hey which one is the better HD4850 or HD5770??? Are they both compatible to my MOBO ASUS P5GCMX???
pls refer
*techwoo.com/ati-radeon-hd-5770-vs-4850-vs-hd-5750-vs-gtx-275-comparison-review-benchmark/
*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=385&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=17
*magicboxlive.blogspot.com/2009/10/ati-radeon-hd-5770-vs-4850-vs-hd-5750.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> If you have a good PSU, then go for GTS250 or HD4850 around 8k. Wise deal.
> 
> If you dont have a good PSU, then a Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2k and 9800GT @ 5.5k...


HEY which one is the best...HD4850 or HD5770?? Are they compatible with ASUS P5GCMX???
And wat is the difference between GDDR3 and GDDR5??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5770 is better than HD4850 but not worth the 11k price tag. 

you can check these:

Zotac GTX260: 9.5k
Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10.5k
Palit GTX275 sonic: 13k
Sapphire HD4890: 12.5k-13k


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Thanx a lot man for replying...but wat do u think which card should i go for??? which would be the best suited and value for money?? Also will it be able to play games like AS-II and COD-MW2???
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Isn't your budget is 8k????

What PSU do you have?

Answer these qns first....


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD5770 is better than HD4850 but not worth the 11k price tag.
> 
> you can check these:
> 
> ...


Hey if u see i hv provided some links...pls refer them for the comparison of HD5770 and HD4850.Also pls tell me if they r compatible with ASUS P5GCMX?? Are they backward compatible with PCI 1.0 slot?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey if u see i hv provided some links...pls refer them for the comparison of HD5770 and HD4850.Also pls tell me if they r compatible with ASUS P5GCMX?? Are they backward compatible with PCI 1.0 slot?



You havent yet answered my questions in prev post...

Its compatible with your mobo, as long as you have a PCI-E x16 slot.....

PCIe 2.0 is backward compatible, so no probs at all.... I am using a PCIe 2.0 card in my mobo,which have a PCIe 1.0 slot...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

all that you need to run a PCIe card is a PCIe slot and it doesn't matter if it's PCIe 1.0 or 2.0


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> You havent yet answered my questions in prev post...
> 
> Its compatible with your mobo, as long as you have a PCI-E x16 slot.....
> 
> PCIe 2.0 is backward compatible, so no probs at all.... I am using a PCIe 2.0 card in my mobo,which have a PCIe 1.0 slot...



Which previous question..is it abt my psu???if yes i don't whic one is it...if a new psu is req for the card i'll surely buy a new one...Hey u didn't tell me abt the cards??


----------



## gamedev_adi (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,i need ur help 4 selecting a graphic card 4 my friendz dell 535s slim cabinet.i hve a prob of selecting a proper graphix crd tht fits into the cabinet.his max budget is 10,000.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gamedev_adi said:


> hi guys,i need ur help 4 selecting a graphic card 4 my friendz dell 535s slim cabinet.i hve a prob of selecting a proper graphix crd tht fits into the cabinet.his max budget is 10,000.



Well, i have no idea on selecting a gfx card for such a slim cabinet.... Wait for others to comment....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gamedev_adi said:


> hi guys,i need ur help 4 selecting a graphic card 4 my friendz dell 535s slim cabinet.i hve a prob of selecting a proper graphix crd tht fits into the cabinet.his max budget is 10,000.



HD 4850 wud be gud choice , which PSU he is using ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> HD 4850 wud be gud choice , which PSU he is using ??


Are u sure it'll fit in his cabinet? Man, thats even more slimmer than the monitor....


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ How does the cabinet look..link. (To lazy to google it)...Please...!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ How does the cabinet look..link. (To lazy to google it)...Please...!



*www.priceindia.in/computer/dell-inspiron-535s-price-slim-desktop-computer/

Even me too lazy to google it, but just wanted to know how it looks like..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abhidev said:


> Which previous question..is it abt my psu???if yes i don't whic one is it...if a new psu is req for the card i'll surely buy a new one...Hey u didn't tell me abt the cards??



just open the case and look at the PSU, to know its model and brand. Simple isn't it?

once again, HD5770 is not VFM. Get even a HD4890 @ 12.5k or GTX260 @ 9.5k or HD4850 @ 6.5k / GTS250 @ 7.5k (and spend rest for buying a good PSU).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Are u sure it'll fit in his cabinet? Man, thats even more slimmer than the monitor....



sorry impossible i dint saw the picture


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Should it not be possible...?

*www.priceindia.in/computer/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Dell-Inspiron-535s.jpg

Probably the motherboard goes in flat..

Also if you see *this*, it has a PCI Express x 16 slot. I am sure DELL is not that dumb, to put in the slot, and not have enough space in the cabinet.

Also the listed dimensions are:
*Dimension: H x W X D – 14.2 x 3.9 x 17.1 inches*


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Though it has a pci-e x16 slot But this PC does not come with a GFx card for size limitation of the cabby ( but you may be able to add a a low end low profile gfx card like 8400GS or HD4350 )


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Best would be...
Go to a shop, and take a GPU (ask the shopkeeper to show one) and cut a cardboard sized piece of exactly similar dimensions.

See if it fits the cabinet. The OP could try this with an HD4850 for reference. If the cardboard piece fits, then buy the card....!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why to go to the shopkeeper for that. afaik, the card's dimensions will be mentioned in the manufacturer's page and moreover, since all the cards comes in opaque boxes and sealed, i doubt if the shopkeeper will let you open the seal without paying for it


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^Though it has a pci-e x16 slot But this PC does not come with a GFx card for size limitation of the cabby ( but you may be able to add a a low end low profile gfx card like 8400GS or HD4350 )



Dell is really dumb a$$...


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Desibond:*
I guessed so much, cause *gamedev_adi* could have done that all ready.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Wait till the OP post back here....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I saw a Dell slim in a showroom once. I think it would be difficult to find a GPU for that. Its slimmer than the height of normal GPU. The cabinet is hardly 10cm - 12cm wide!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Those are meant for a different purpose. Thinking of putting a GPU in it is like putting NOS on bicycle!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> Those are meant for a different purpose. Thinking of putting a GPU in it is like putting NOS on bicycle!!!!



 FnF Fan? eh???


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But the new Dell 545s slim desktop has a HD4350 in it. At 26k. Maybe the 535 would fit a HD4350 as well.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ This is getting so speculative, so I will not stop the rhythm.

The OP can pull out the contents and put them in a mid-ATX with another VGA board. This was we can also advice him on cabinets, fans..maybe even a HSF.

Though he will loose warranty.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well OP's gone missing. Lets wait for him!


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ He he...

Well there are now approximate 18 replies to his query....!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> *www.priceindia.in/computer/dell-inspiron-535s-price-slim-desktop-computer/
> 
> Even me too lazy to google it, but just wanted to know how it looks like..
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


ok...i'll make a choice betwen HD4850 and GTS250....but of which company??? Also pls suggest the best performer among the two. Also a good PSU.Thanx in advance.Also will it be able to play Assasins creed 2 and COD-Modern warfare 2???


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^HD4850 of Sapphire. GTS250 of Palit, Zotac or EVGA.
GTS250 as the better choice.

Corsair VX450W. 3.8k-4k.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> ^^HD4850 of Sapphire. GTS250 of Palit, Zotac or EVGA.
> GTS250 as the better choice.
> 
> Corsair VX450W. 3.8k-4k.



will theses cards play AS-II and cod-MW2??? Thanx for the reply man.


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> will theses cards play AS-II and cod-MW2??? Thanx for the reply man.


Yes, COD-MW2 can be played in 1920x1080 maxed out, AS-2 is not out yet, but I guess 1680x1050 maxed and 1920x1080 in high settings. Of coarse in most games you need to turn the AA down a bit @ 1920x1080, if you want to use AA at HD for general games(keep out games like Crysis) then get GTX260/HD4870 or higher.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> ok...i'll make a choice betwen HD4850 and GTS250....but of which company??? Also pls suggest the best performer among the two. Also a good PSU.Thanx in advance.Also will it be able to play Assasins creed 2 and COD-Modern warfare 2???



Sapphire HD4850 / Palit/Zotac GTS250

As said by someone, VX450W @ 3.7k or Tagan TG500-U37 @ 3.6k...

Most games at highest possible settings upto 1920x1080,but try to lower the AA, as its the FPS dropping factor...


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For PSU, Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k is also very good. VX450W is for 4k, and rising in price.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think Gigabyte Superb 460W is enough to handle HD4850 or a GTS 250 

@ abhidev - at what resolution you are going to play games ? If it's within 1680*1050 then a GTS250 will do just fine but if it's beyond 1680*1050 HD4850 1GB GDDR3 is your best bet


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I think Gigabyte Superb 460W is enough to handle HD4850 or a GTS 250
> 
> @ abhidev - at what resolution you are going to play games ? If it's within 1680*1050 then a GTS250 will do just fine but if it's beyond 1680*1050 HD4850 1GB GDDR3 is your best bet



Is it true that most of the games are not compatible with ATI Radeon graphic cards?? Also HD4850 is a ATI card right?? pls correct me if i m wrong.Thanx in advance.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Is it true that most of the games are not compatible with ATI Radeon graphic cards?? Also HD4850 is a ATI card right?? pls correct me if i m wrong.Thanx in advance.



thats not true..
ati radeon graphics card are compatible with nearly all games...
except a few.. which support physx graphics..
ati supports bullet physics & havok..

yes hd 4850 is an ati card... its quiet a good card


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Is it true that most of the games are not compatible with ATI Radeon graphic cards?? Also HD4850 is a ATI card right?? pls correct me if i m wrong.Thanx in advance.



Thats pure B$... Most of the games were been looking good with ATi cards IMO, and you can use Aegia PhysX drivers with them too.

So dont worry about the games that come with "The Way It's Meant to be played" slogan...


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
I was ready to buy 4670 1gb with 450W PSU on 27 last day pre board-I exam lol.
However when I told my frnds i was buying this card and they were of the opinion get 9600GT 1GB is way better than 4670 1GB it just a little more costly .
Are my noob frnds correct????
Is 9600GT 1GB very good or just few frames higher than 4670 1GB.
Thanks>>


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600GT 512 MB is better than 4670 1GB by about 1-4 FPS in almost all games. 9600GT 1GB is a waste of money. Better get 9800GT 512MB than 9600GT 1GB. Anyway, 4670 does not require a dedicated power connector and that is a big plus. 4670 1GB is a good buy, noting in particular makes me feel it worth spending some more money on 9600GT.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> hi guys,
> I was ready to buy 4670 1gb with 450W PSU on 27 last day pre board-I exam lol.
> However when I told my frnds i was buying this card and they were of the opinion get 9600GT 1GB is way better than 4670 1GB it just a little more costly .
> Are my noob frnds correct????
> ...



Definitely 9600gt is a better buy only u have a good psu .

Else if u have a generic psu then ATi 4670 is the way to go


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*THE HEMLOCK (ATI 5970) IS HERE

* Guy you have to read *this*. 

1. Single PCB
2. Two GPUs connected via PLX - bridge. (Internal Xfire)
3. 2GB combined memory -- each GPU has 1GB framebuffer.
4. 3B transistors.
5. 294W TDB and 42W Idle.
6. CrossFireX capable = Quad Fire
7. 12"/30cm over all length. 

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=21094

It spun out 61FPS for Crysis warhead @ 1920x1200 (2xAA) on a X58 and i7. Beats the GTX295...! And in Quad Fire, it is ripping all games. Amazing.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ the king is here


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASIGH 

Today morning when i looked in to the HD5970 review shocked , the CRYSIS touched 90FPS on 1600 X 1200 with DX 9 high setting with out AA 

Gr8 performance 

What abt it price i think it should be over 40K ??


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Whoa....
It could be at that resolution.

Yea..40K is a good ballpark figure.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't think ATI would go for such a high price. Its performances are thumping, but lets pray that ATI thinks about its customers. What's the point of releasing a GPU that very few people can buy! I predict somewhere around 32k.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It is 2x 5870..? One 5870 = 25K. I doubt they will hand the 2nd one for just 7K more.

(though the memory is running at 5850 speeds)


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

"If wishes were horses, beggar's would ride!" 

40k is a justified guess. But putting it all in a single chip also reduces cost. I don't think it would be more than 35k. Lets wait and see.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ya true....but wishing these days, for hardware prices is like...

"Wish in one hand and sh** in the other and see which one fills up quicker."


----------



## hellknight (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Damn.. now we need a new game to review the cards, Crysis PWNED  ..


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
About time....!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5790 is priced at $599 which means it will definitely touch 35k or maybe 40k based on availability.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Crysis 2's on the horizon! Mind that!

Can't believe GTS250 can hold on to these games, it ain't "old", eh?


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Is it true that most of the games are not compatible with ATI Radeon graphic cards?? Also HD4850 is a ATI card right?? pls correct me if i m wrong.Thanx in advance.


All games are compatible with ATI cards, just some games use PhysX effects which need a nVidia GPU to run on, so if you use ATI cards you just lose a bit eye candy in THOSE PhysX games, like Batman AA.


----------



## monkey (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD5790 is priced at $599 which means it will definitely touch 35k or maybe 40k based on availability.



you couldn't be more correct. Check here ---> Erodov

Its already in India for 40k!!


----------



## User Name (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy entry level GPU which one should i go for ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am using a bit old pc which uses DDR ram. It has one PCI slot.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
will there be any prob. with ram and GPU. ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what motherboard. You need a PCI Express 1.0 or 2.0 slot.


----------



## User Name (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my mobo has PCI Express x16 slot


----------



## wwkk (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys,

One of my friend suggested me to buy display card instead of graphic card, may i know the difference of both, if there any...He says graphic card are used by graphic designers and animators. can you please clarify this


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwkk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend suggested me to buy display card instead of graphic card, may i know the difference of both, if there any...He says graphic card are used by graphic designers and animators. can you please clarify this



your friend reply can be put in "dumbest things heard about computers" thread.

Display card, video card, graphics card, GPU, video accelerator. All these terms refer to same device.

To get a graphics card, you need to make sure that it is compatible with your motherboard and PSU.

what's your budget and what is the model number of your SMPS/PSU and what is the model number of your motherboard?


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yup you are right.

BTW, I think his friend was referring a workstation card as a graphic card and the display card as the gaming card


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Actually the OPs friend, could have been also referring to the FireGL and Quadro cards, which are utilized by animators and GD people.

There seems to be some terminology mismatch for the OP, which *D.Bond* and *T.Gear* have clarified.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Yup you are right.
> 
> BTW, I think his friend was referring a workstation card as a graphic card and the display card as the gaming card



yes. his friend was referring to workstation graphics for Graphics card and gaming mainstream graphics for display card 

Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



wwkk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend suggested me to buy display card instead of graphic card, may i know the difference of both, if there any...He says graphic card are used by graphic designers and animators. can you please clarify this



There is no way India wud develop

If graphics cards are used by grafix designers means - Computers shuld be used be used by computer programmers !



> Guyz !
> 
> Same thing i heard when i was standing in a computer shop ,, near one guy speaking with other one


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*DESi*

7000 Posts Gr8 !!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Congrats desii, still going strong.

@ *wwkk* Tell us what you need and what you have. We'll help you.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello evry1,

Is the Radeon HD 4650 more powerful than 9600Gt whts the price of both in mumbai?

thanx
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hello evry1,

Is the Radeon HD 4650 more powerful than 9600Gt whts the price of both in mumbai?

thanx


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^No, 4650 is way slower than 9600GT.

4670 1GB (4.5k) is a little slower than 9600GT 512MB (4.7k). Get the 4670 is you have a cheap PSU and if you have a good PSU then get the 9600GT.


----------



## User Name (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I want to buy entry level GPU which one should i go for ?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...





> my mobo has PCI Express x16 slot


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
Fiscal budget..?


----------



## User Name (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

about 2200/-


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

2.2k wont get you anything. Minimum is 9400GT which is a crap card at 2.5k. Better is save the money, go for an upgrade later.


----------



## Hagrid (Nov 19, 2009)

*Three Monitor Setup - Help*

Hi everyone. Just registered here. Hope someone could help me out with a multi monitor setup.

For a film shoot, I need to setup a three monitor display system. Let me list what I have presently.

1. AMD Athlon 7750 Dual Core 2700Mhz, Asus M2N68-AM Plus MB, 2GB Ram, Two WD 320GB HDDs, etc., with a Samsung 2033 monitor.

2. An older AMD Sempron 2800MHz, Asus K8V-VM Ultra MB, 1GB RAM, One WD 160GB HDD, etc., with a Samsung 794MG CRT.

Both MBs have 1 free PCI Express x16 slot and onboard graphics.

I am planning to buy two more Samsung 2033s and combine them together.

I have the following basic requirements for the setup. The displays should be independent of each other. It should be able to display videos on one monitor, and OS desktops on the other two, including web browsers on one, sometimes. There won't be any games or other graphics intensive work going on.

Can I buy a PCI Exp card with 2 video outs (either 1 VGA + DVI or 2 DVIs) and use my onboard card for the third monitor? Or should I go in for a new system?

Also, would a 500W Power supply be enough, or shall I go in for something bigger?

My h/w friend suggested using an xfx 9400GT card. But from their website, it seems it only comes with PCI Exp 2.0.

Any help regarding graphics cards, MBs, and power supplies will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my suggestion for you is to get ATI's dx11 card that support eyefinity. a 9400GT may not be able to drive three displays and I don't think you can use the onboard GPU when PCIe GPU is active.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^ HD5770 can alone power the three displays


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^^^ HD5770 can alone power the three displays


And also the HD5750


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohan_mhtr said:


> And also the HD5750


HD5750 is damn waste of money, with 1k extra HD5770 blows 5750 out of water.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

People, please tell me is there any big difference between DX10 and DX11? Or is it like DX9 and DX10. I'm thinkin' of goin' for a new GPU, it's been a year with HD4850 (& GF9800GTX+). Not a good move, eh? When the Phuc are NVIDIA gonna announce anythin' 'bout GT300 series? I. Need. PhysX!!


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> People, please tell me is there any big difference between DX10 and DX11? Or is it like DX9 and DX10. I'm thinkin' of goin' for a new GPU, it's been a year with HD4850 (& GF9800GTX+). Not a good move, eh? When the Phuc are NVIDIA gonna announce anythin' 'bout GT300 series? I. Need. PhysX!!


DX11 vs DX10: *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3679&p=5

If you ask me not that much visually but in terms of FPS, they all talking about how tesselation improves edges, check out crysis, almost all its textures look better and sharper than Stalker 3 with tesselation applied, but that's where the FPS drop happens in Crysis. And other features not so good looking either, Just play Crysis Warhead: From Hell's heart level and Stalker looks like last century graphics.

nVidia is dying, that's the honest truth, the only thing that keeps them from total wipe-out is the blasted fab of TSMC(and workstation cards, ion, tesla and tegra ett etc) , rumors say they have just taped out A2 silicon of GT300, so given the facts its still 3-5 weeks more for a soft(paper) launch followed by a hard launch sometimes feb/march 2010, mass availability sometimes in april 2010, by that time 58xx will drop more and hopefully the shortage will be fixed, HD4850 and 9800GTX+ is still Ok at resolution of upto 1680x1050, handles all games flawlessly(except Crysis maxed out, but it can be played upto 1440x900).

I do admit PhysX looks nice but the performance hit is way too much.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> People, please tell me is there any big difference between DX10 and DX11? Or is it like DX9 and DX10. I'm thinkin' of goin' for a new GPU, it's been a year with HD4850 (& GF9800GTX+). Not a good move, eh? When the Phuc are NVIDIA gonna announce anythin' 'bout GT300 series? I. Need. PhysX!!



Please do not take this as me harping about the new 5xxx series and/or ATI. I am clearly stating this from a technical point of view with reference to the above and current line up of GPUs.

There is quite a bit difference when using Dx11. It offers stuff like Tessellation, multi threading, Dynamic Shader, Shader Model 5.0 to name a few.

*Here* is a good link to an article. If you are from a programing background you would understand the new powerful features and capabilities which are available via the enhanced API. This will take make game programing to a higher level, and greater advanced features will be shown. Game programmers will quickly adopt to this new technology, and we as end users will see more game on this codepath.

I personally feel Tessellation will 'change the way' 3D will appear on our screens. Basically as of now 3D is rendered via polygons. Shapes are drawn inside wireframes, and pieced together using multiple polygons. And this wireframe is drawn over and over really quickly to shown movement.  What Tessellation offers is that: these polygons can be further subdivided automatically into smaller and more detailed shapes, and each of these shapes can be 'controlled' for color, geometry. It gives power for greater detail and image enhancement, with far far greater control. All ATI cards which are >= 4xxx series have this tessellation engine in-built. 

To see a classic example, go to *this* link, and click on the wireframe buttons for the dragon and house. You will see the amount of polygon counts increasing by a massive amount to render the same image. 

You could download the Unigine demo from the same link above, and run it. If you do not have Windows 7 and a GPU > HD4xxx, then run the demo in Dx9, and press F9 to see the wireframes. Its phenomenal. 

Regarding the change from a HD4850 as of now. Depends, if you want to see all of the above, and have the cash... go for it.  Simple as that. I doubt prices are really going to get that low. nVidia has not even announced its paper release. It is confirmed that their line is facing issues at TSMC.  We could argue that getting a 5xxx card, we miss out on PhysX. But a lot of it can be (not all) processed by the CPU. I ran Scorpion Disfigured and saw PhysX affects. Not the best, but they were there. But imagine with a Tessellation capable card (and of course it will be powerful too), what the gaming experience will be. 

Choose and be a winner...else wait and watch. (Like most of us are).
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*@Tkin:* Excellent write up.....!

I guess both Tkin and I were writing our essays at the same time, I did not even see his, doubt he saw mine. But now both are there.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Please do not take this as me harping about the new 5xxx series and/or ATI. I am clearly stating this from a technical point of view with reference to the above and current line up of GPUs.
> 
> There is quite a bit difference when using Dx11. It offers stuff like Tessellation, multi threading, Dynamic Shader, Shader Model 5.0 to name a few.
> 
> ...


Yup; and just to prove my point here's another rumor, and I can bet its a lie too. *www.driverheaven.net/news.php?newsid=296


----------



## Hagrid (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Three Monitor Setup - Help*

Thanks guys... But HD5750s and 5770s, are they available here in India? I just went through 2 reviews for HD5770. They are said to be loud. And for the 3rd monitor, you need to use the DisplayPort connector 

Problem is that we are shooting in sync sound. So I need a really quiet solution. And the budget isn't unlimited, anything around 5k for the card is ok. I can maybe stretch it a little bit.

The bios for Asus M2N68-AM lists 2 options for Primary Graphics Adapter:

IGP -> PCI -> PCIE
PCIE -> PCI -> IGP

Does that mean if I put another PCIE graphics card with 2 outputs, the onboard GPU won't be disabled?

Also, if I use a PCIE card with VGA + DVI outputs, will it run 2 different displays?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Three Monitor Setup - Help*



Hagrid said:


> Thanks guys... But HD5750s and 5770s, are they available here in India? I just went through 2 reviews for HD5770. They are said to be loud. And for the 3rd monitor, you need to use the DisplayPort connector
> 
> Problem is that we are shooting in sync sound. So I need a really quiet solution. And the budget isn't unlimited, anything around 5k for the card is ok. I can maybe stretch it a little bit.
> 
> ...




As a rule, when you mount a discrete VGA adapter card the integrated video solution has to be / or is automatically  : TURNED OFF.

You can buy the 5xxx series card which have been listed above. The HD5770 has three output connectors which can run together:  DVI x 2x + HDMI x 1x.

A 450W PSU should suffice. This card is compatible with your mATX board. I have not heard stuff about these cards being too loud. You can lower the fan sound via CCC, or third party tools easily.


----------



## Hagrid (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Three Monitor Setup - Help*

Unfortunately, for 5700s and 5800s, one monitor has to be connected to DisplayPort. Pl. check the links below.


```
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/24204-xfx-radeon-hd-5770-1gb-gddr5-review-5.html
```


```
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/imagehosting/2404aba41c635d0d.jpg
```
I have read about few MBs which support a secondary GPU without disabling the onboard one. Can't find anything related to M2N68-AM Plus.

Also that MB has PCIE x16 port, not the PCIE 2.0 one. So I should be looking for older graphics cards, right?

More suggestions please


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anyone know what this is, I doubt its Fermi, but what then??
*www.evga.com/blackfriday/


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Hagrid said:


> Unfortunately, for 5700s and 5800s, one monitor has to be connected to DisplayPort. Pl. check the links below.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes a DP is needed for the 3rd monitor. Your PCI x16 is good to go for the card. 

This link explains a bit about dual display. Give it a detailed read. 
*www.geeks.com/techtips/2005/techtips-AUG18-05.htm

Also, the *Matrox* line of cards, offer multiple display. You can power upto 8x monitors.

Give this a look. Not sure of prices.
*www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/rgu/extio/extiof1400/


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Yes a DP is needed for the 3rd monitor. Your PCI x16 is good to go for the card.
> 
> This link explains a bit about dual display. Give it a detailed read.
> ...


Not sure but I think I heard somewhere that Matrox GPUs are professional and cost a lot.


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Does anyone know what this is, I doubt its Fermi, but what then??
> *www.evga.com/blackfriday/



Seems..so...! 

Book marked it. Black Friday is the day, when all retail outlets sell stuff damn cheap in the US.

Lets see...!


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Seems..so...!
> 
> Book marked it. Black Friday is the day, when all retail outlets sell stuff damn cheap in the US.
> 
> Lets see...!


Really? I didn't knew that, how come we don't have someday like that?? What's our government doing??


----------



## Hagrid (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Three Monitor Setup - Help*

@asigh, thanks for the link, mate. I went through it (similar to ones I had already read, but this one is more thorough) and it says if the MB supports it, you can easily add another PCIE card and use it along with the onboard GPU. Also it says you could easily add a PCI card to the setup if the onboard graphics gets disabled.

@tkin, as you said, the Matrox GPUs (and their TripleHead2Go) are really costly and hard to source. It is way out of my league.

One more doubt. Are the PCI graphics cards still available anywhere? I could have got it from Newegg last month, but not now. I can only plan with cards available here in India.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Congress ka haath, aam aadmi ke saath


I think they better start living up to their slogan. 5970 for 50 bucks anyone?


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Actually the OPs friend, could have been also referring to the FireGL and Quadro cards, which are utilized by animators and GD people.
> 
> There seems to be some terminology mismatch for the OP, which *D.Bond* and *T.Gear* have clarified.





desiibond said:


> yes. his friend was referring to workstation graphics for Graphics card and gaming mainstream graphics for display card
> 
> Thanks for pointing out.



Thanks guys 



damngoodman999 said:


> There is no way India wud develop
> 
> If graphics cards are used by grafix designers means - Computers shuld be used be used by computer programmers !
> 
> ...



Yup You are right buddy 

@ Desi -  congrats for 7000 posts and still increasing 



Rockstar09 said:


> hello evry1,
> 
> Is the Radeon HD 4650 more powerful than 9600Gt whts the price of both in mumbai?
> 
> ...






Krow said:


> ^No, 4650 is way slower than 9600GT.
> 
> 4670 1GB (4.5k) is a little slower than 9600GT 512MB (4.7k). Get the 4670 is you have a cheap PSU and if you have a good PSU then get the 9600GT.



@ Rockstar09 - If you hold your horses then you should get GT240 instead. It's more powerful than HD4670 and does not need a external pci-e power plug.

Or get the card that Krow has suggested 



User Name said:


> about 2200/-



If your system has only pci slot then there is card ZOtac 3200A pci card which is selling @ 2.9K

If your mobo has pci-e slot then get Palit 9500GT 512MB DDR2 super which should cost you Rs. 2.7K.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> I think they better start living up to their slogan. 5970 for 50 bucks anyone?



Lolz   then you should add in a Corsair TX650W @ Rs. 50 and a intel core i7 along with evga x58 mobo @ Rs. 100


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys is indian Ebay reliable???


----------



## monkey (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> hey guys is indian Ebay reliable???



Just look at the reputation of the seller (99% and up) and you should be good .


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my gpu is nvidia geforce 7100, in MSI MS-7399 with 1gb ram of which i have shared 128 mb. The max amount of ram that can be shared is 256mb. But when i check my board info with 3rd party software, it says that my video memory is 512 mb. How`s that, plz heelp

here is the GPU info collected by AIDA32
*i49.tinypic.com/21bmys2.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



CA50 said:


> my gpu is nvidia geforce 7100, in MSI MS-7399 with 1gb ram of which i have shared 128 mb. The max amount of ram that can be shared is 256mb. But when i check my board info with 3rd party software, it says that my video memory is 512 mb. How`s that, plz heelp
> 
> here is the GPU info collected by AIDA32
> *i49.tinypic.com/21bmys2.jpg


Update drivers, that one is way too old.

Scratch that, driver's new, try using GPU-Z.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

got the latest drivers from digit dvd, but still the prob persist
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
get more info on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122621
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
get more info on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122621
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
get more info on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122621


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi fnds this is the screenshot from GPU cap viewer. here also the gpu memory is said  to be 512mb whereas i have shared 128mb, whats the matter???
*i47.tinypic.com/2na1uf7.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
here is the screenshot from NVIDIA control panal under system information
*i49.tinypic.com/2urmu6v.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Update drivers, that one is way too old.
> 
> Scratch that, driver's new, try using GPU-Z.



this is the result of GPU-Z, it is showing 128mb but what about the other softwares


*i49.tinypic.com/iqc76d.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Is urs a 128MB or 512MB card..?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ mine is an onboard one, where i have share 128mb through BIOS, but softwares other then GPU-Z says that my GPU memory is 512mb


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^..What is the DxDiag showing in the 'display' tab.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ Rockstar09 - If you hold your horses then you should get GT240 instead. It's more powerful than HD4670 and does not need a external pci-e power plug.
> Or get the card that Krow has suggested



Hi, guys saw the 240GT, its a good card DDR3 to DDR5 mem. If better than 4670 I surely dont mind holding my horses. When is it *launching* in India and its *price*??
Are 220GT and 210GT any good, I think so they fall in 9400GT category???


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here is my directX screenshot
*i48.tinypic.com/1puyrr.jpg

here too the GPU memory is said to be 512mb


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok...the GPU-Z is showing the exact IGP memory. And the rest is showing, how much the OS is actually allocating to the system for graphics rendering. So 128MB from you RAM is being matched to the IGP to give a total of 512MB. Its all right. No issues.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^sory i didn`t catch that,
plz explain it.
Again when i share 64mb ram then other softs shows GPU memory as 256mb. why so??


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ How are 'you' sharing it. The OS automatically allocates the memory which will also be available to the IGP. In your case it is 128MB.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Hi, guys saw the 240GT, its a good card DDR3 to DDR5 mem. If better than 4670 I surely dont mind holding my horses. When is it *launching* in India and its *price*??
> Are 220GT and 210GT any good, I think so they fall in 9400GT category???


GT240 is 99$, then it should cost about 4.5-5.5k here, faster than 9600GT/GSO and supports DX10.1. It should launch in 2-3 weeks max.
GT220 and GT210 are possible HTPC cards but not for gaming absolutely. GT240 is good for any budget gaming system that can play most games @ 1440x900 @ medium with no AA(except Crysis)


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Seems..so...!
> 
> Book marked it. Black Friday is the day, when all retail outlets sell stuff damn cheap in the US.
> 
> Lets see...!


Its out, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1185174#post1185174


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ asigh - I think he is sharing it with the BIOS option 

@ CA50 - You are sharing the amount of Ram you want to allocate to the IGP through BIOS option ??

I think his 7100 IGP using Turbo cache feature though in a smart way  

So When He allocates 64 MB the Bios allocates 4 times of Ram to the IGP and when he allocates 128 the IGP solution is using 512MB as Vram or frame buffer.

@ tkin - Thanks for the news update


----------



## Revolution (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> GT240 is 99$, then it should cost about 4.5-5.5k here



It should be cost near 5K but I think it will cost more......


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin, GT240 is not faster than 9600GT. in some benchmarks, it does lag behind and the price in India would be around 6k which makes it not worthy buy. anyways, let's wait and see.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ asigh - I think he is sharing it with the BIOS option
> 
> @ CA50 - You are sharing the amount of Ram you want to allocate to the IGP through BIOS option ??
> 
> ...



thanks man for your replies, when i share 128mb through BIOS, the Ram properties shown in POST screen and in windows is 896mb. So as you can see 512mb is not shared, only 128mb is share, but why the GPU memory is said to be 512mb


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there any difference between DX10 and DX10.1? BTW, what the hell's this!?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/asasas.jpg

I'm usin' my cousin's GF9800GTX+ which's 512MB, but it's showin' 1.9GB! I'm the happiest man! 

Anybody seein' this?


----------



## monkey (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> GT240 is 99$, then it should cost about 4.5-5.5k here, faster than 9600GT/GSO and supports DX10.1. It should launch in 2-3 weeks max.
> GT220 and GT210 are possible HTPC cards but not for gaming absolutely. GT240 is good for any budget gaming system that can play most games @ 1440x900 @ medium with no AA(except Crysis)



I think I saw Zotac GT240 selling for 5.7k at Erodov.com...


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Seems like a cosmetic error. Just use GPU-Z to verify the GPU details.


----------



## carl jhonson (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My System configuration is:

Intel Pentium D 3.0 ghz  
2 gb ram
Intel original 945 gccr board
HDD seagate 160 gb
Nvidia 9600Gt 512 MB DDR3
SMPS 450 Watt

The problem is that whenever I try to play games like Call of duty , Prototype , Crysis and even Cricket 2009 . The games works at a very slow fps, I looks as the problem is with the Power Suply unit of the system as while running POP 4 its got malfunctioned and system crashed... 

Is really a SMPS problem here or anything else ..
Please help 
Agent 001


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This is not the place you have to post for Agent 001's answers 

at what resolution are you gaming?
does any of your friends have branded SMPS? if yes, see if you can hook it up to your rig and test gaming.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ What is Agent 001


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Agent 001 is a code name for a problem solver in Digit Magazine. 

@carl jhonson: Mention the PSU brand and ratings also.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hell_storm2006 said:


> Agent 001 is a code name for a problem solver in Digit Magazine.



Oh...thanks....! 8)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is there any difference between DX10 and DX10.1? BTW, what the hell's this!?
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/asasas.jpg
> 
> I'm usin' my cousin's GF9800GTX+ which's 512MB, but it's showin' 1.9GB! I'm the happiest man!



Anybody seein' this?  Why's that?


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ It is a common error, which happens because of the nVidia / ATI drivers. 

Use GPU-Z to 'read' GPU details.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yeah, you were right. Darn!


----------



## emperor_ankit (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm recieving error code 43 from device manager about my 8800gt, msn says h/w issue, anybody had this before? is my g-card dead?


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1. Uninstall the Forceware and install the latest ones.
2. Replug all GPU connectors -- press them in firm.
3. Reseat the GPU -- blow a couple of times hard on the PCI.Ex16 slot.

By the way you running SLI..? What are your GPU(s) temperatures..?

If yes..try the above with one card. And/or alternate. Do the above in order of precedence and check status, then move to the next. Post back. 

Best of luck.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



CA50 said:


> thanks man for your replies, when i share 128mb through BIOS, the Ram properties shown in POST screen and in windows is 896mb. So as you can see 512mb is not shared, only 128mb is share, but why the GPU memory is said to be 512mb



As I told you it's because of Turbo Cache. 

Turbo cache takes shares of system memory dynamically so if you share 128MB it's show up as 512 MB

That's why a 256MB discrete graphics card can show as a 512MB gfx card in windows DX diag tool 



> The revolutionary TurboCache technology utilizes the additional bandwidth of the PCI Express graphics bus to reach higher levels of graphics performance than traditional video memory solutions, delivering the performance and features you expect from NVIDIA graphics hardware. B*y allowing the graphics processing unit (GPU) to share the capacity and bandwidth of dedicated video memory and dynamically available system memory,* TurboCache turbocharges performance and provides larger total graphics memory.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

* GeForce 6200 TC
    * GeForce 6200 SE
    * GeForce 7100 GS
    * GeForce 7200 GS
    * GeForce 7300 LE
    * GeForce 7300 GS
    * GeForce Go 7400
    * GeForce 7500LE
    * GeForce 8400 GS
    * GeForce 8500 GT
    * GeForce 9500M GS
    * XFX GeForce 9500 GT
    * Certain models of the GeForce 8600M GT

These ones use Turbocache. ATI offers this via Hyper Memory.  Not sure how revolutionary this would be, cause teh graphics unit is 'stealing' ram from the system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning 2 buy HD 5750 which is available @10k....i've made my decision by dropping the plan of HD4870 I am ryt in buying this DX11 card....I hope i will get better performance than 4870 atleast


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Nope. 5770 will give somewhat equal performance compared to GTX260/4870. 5750 is a waste of money.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I am planning 2 buy HD 5750 which is available @10k....i've made my decision by dropping the plan of HD4870 I am ryt in buying this DX11 card....I hope i will get better performance than 4870 atleast


The card is somewhere in between HD4850 and HD4870 on the ATI side and GTX260 and GTS250 on the nVidia side, in performance. It wont give you any significant boost in performance from HD4870. But since its a DX11 card, definitely makes sense over HD4870.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I am planning 2 buy HD 5750 which is available @10k....i've made my decision by dropping the plan of HD4870 I am ryt in buying this DX11 card....I hope i will get better performance than 4870 atleast



Not to differ your decision, but to show you the 'clear light of day', and you can choose. 

*Below is the design of the HD5750 and HD4870:*

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1255370233EukOTJwLkM_1_8.gif

Though the 5750 has more transistors, the 4870 has a quicker engine clock, more stream processors, and more TUs, but same ROPs. Now the memory clock of the 5750 is is much quicker than the 4870, but the 4870 has a wider memory bus. Do not know what made ATI use such a narrow (128BIT) memory bus for 5750. The cons of the 4870 would be more power consumption and more heat with reference to the 5750 and no DX11 support. But when it comes to brute 3D processing power, the 4870 is a workhorse. Though if you want the latest tech at good price 5750 is the way to go.

You will need to decide between latest technology vs processing power. When it come to GPU, I personally feel processing power is more critical to the decision making process.

*Both are priced at a similiar segment:*
_Powercolor HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 8815
Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR-5 @ 8771 _
**Courtesy Lynx India (all prices pre-sales)*

The 4870 is a beast of a card. It will still rip any game you throw at it, even at high resolutions. It was the flagship card for ATI from mid 2008 till the release of the 5xxx series, where as the HD5750 is the lowest offering by ATI. 5870>5850>5770>5750. Two HD4870s in XFire are a beauty, believe me. 

You can read some head - to - head reviews *here* and *here*.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh: I was giving importance 2 DX11 like we compare DX10 with DX9 likewise....
I thoght latest DX11 games luks gud on HD5750 if they luk same on both these cards then whats the point of buying 5750 instead of 4870 ???

One more thing: from the above table if we compare 5770 with 4870 then which gud...?
this technical jargon is confusing me....

can u give the importance we have to give while buying a gud GCard...
like : Process
Transistors
Engine Clock
Stream
Texture Units
ROPs
Memory Clock
Memory Bandwidth

just the order of priority we need


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yes true, the 5xxx series give your DX11 and tessellation. But not many games have that as of now. Even with DX10 games looks nice. 

I never mentioned that the image quality will be the same on both cards -- provided you are running a game written for the DX11 codepath. There are not that many games available currently for DX11. By the time DX11 become mainstream -- the 5xxx will be old. 

Sure, go ahead with the HD5750, but do remember it does not have 'that' much processing power. For the same amount you get a board with more guns (Hd4870).

Regarding your query:

I would personally give priority in the following manner:

1. ROPs, TMU, TUs. (they are the basic processing units, more the merrier)
2. Engine Clock. (how fast the processing is going to happen. How many cycles per second)
3. Memory Bandwith (this composes of Mem. Type and Mem. Clock -- how much data can be loaded and quickly available to the engine). This is what feeds the engine. 

Transistor count is the overall broad picture. The more transistors on the core -- the more of (1) you will have.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTh85 , get the 4870. the 5750 is attractive only @ 7k. True , it has dx11 but there are not many games supporting it. And its always been that cool new graphics brought out by newer version of directX takes a performance penalty. If it cant perform well enough in dx10 , then it sure as hell wont fare well in dx11. The 5750 has got tessellation , but at what speed can it render with dx11 uber cool features ON ? There's no point in reducing resolution / other eyecandy to enable dx11 only features. So , the 4870 remains better @ 9k.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If OP has budget of 10k, then he can get Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k, which is better than 4870 1GB.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ If that is what it says, then it must be true. The GT would not offer the functions cause of its design. That does not make it a crappy card. Just that you will not get Anti-Aliasing, and will see jagged edges. This card is more suited for HTPC -- the purpose is different.

Its like saying the F1 cars are for racing, and the Rolls Royce are for leisure. Is the Rolls-Royce a crappy car...?

*AND PLEASE:*
Take it easy with your multiple punctuations, those "*?*" and "*/*" and "*!*". Are you a 8 year old kid who has been given the keyboard. It makes us feel, that you are *pissing* all over this forum. What you trying to prove. Please be mature and complacent when posting here. Do not expect support/replies with stuff like this. Thanks.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my apologies Asigh wouldn't happen again  
I just wanted to know which card would be better for gaming purpose to play new games like modern warfare 2, DMC4, GTA4.. at decent/good settings HD4670 1GB or GT240 1GB GDDR5. Im a total  sorry.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^..no issues. You understood. We all are 'noobs' here in some manner or another. That is why we frequent this forum..!

I think the HD4670 would do better for you. Am sure others will give their views too. My vote is HD4670.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ Yes true, the 5xxx series give your DX11 and tessellation. But not many games have that as of now. Even with DX10 games looks nice.
> 
> I never mentioned that the image quality will be the same on both cards -- provided you are running a game written for the DX11 codepath. There are not that many games available currently for DX11. By the time DX11 become mainstream -- the 5xxx will be old.
> 
> ...



 Thanks 4 the info yaar...now i know 4870 is a graphic horse...but i can extend my budget & get 5770 @least.....
as u can this now is november end & in year 2010 more DX11 games will come @ dat time the 4870 shud not disappoint me(if i buy dat card)...

@Krow: No Yaar My ultimate choice is ATI no matter what...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Thanks 4 the info yaar...now i know 4870 is a graphic horse...but i can extend my budget & get 5770 @least.....
> as u can this now is november end & in year 2010 more DX11 games will come @ dat time the 4870 shud not disappoint me(if i buy dat card)...
> 
> @Krow: No Yaar My ultimate choice is ATI no matter what...



But if u getting DX 11 card get HD5850 instead of HD5770 , cause DX 11 games gives less FPS than DX 10 games so u need powerful card , as for now u dont want to bother DX 11 

U need to see which card is capable of handling games @ higher resolution better eyecandy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> my apologies Asigh wouldn't happen again
> I just wanted to know which card would be better for gaming purpose to play new games like modern warfare 2, DMC4, GTA4.. at decent/good settings HD4670 1GB or GT240 1GB GDDR5. Im a total  sorry.



Get the HD4670


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Thanks 4 the info yaar...now i know 4870 is a graphic horse...but i can extend my budget & get 5770 @least.....
> as u can this now is november end & in year 2010 more DX11 games will come @ dat time the 4870 shud not disappoint me(if i buy dat card)...
> 
> @Krow: No Yaar My ultimate choice is ATI no matter what...



*Well,here you go. You can make the choice yourself:*

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1255370233EukOTJwLkM_1_8.gif

The memory bandwidth on this card is just too low. It literally cripples it. But for your budget it is a good segment for the Dx11.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just a follow up to my complaint about the "Palit GTX260 216sp 896mb sonic" giving up on me.....
Palit service centre in bombay took over a month to check and replace, but they are now giving me a "Palit GTX275 240sp, 896mb" card in return.
Its not that much more powerful than the 260 sonic, but is an improvement.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ good deal u've got there. but one month is waay too much time for a replacement.
Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So finally I am set for sapphire 4670 1GB currently two people favor HD4670 over GT240 for gaming purpose but just wanted confirm from others that is it better than GT240 because topgear says it is much powerful than HD4670 but for HTPC or gaming purpose? 
Waiting for your valuable replies, please reply soon  
Thanks


----------



## spikygv (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GT240 sucks compared to the 4670 in nearly every area. 

I'm not sure about power consumption , but i dont think it'd make a big difference.

If you ask me , get the 9600GT if u want good gaming capability. If you dont have a good psu / dont want to invest in one , then get the 4670.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Karan:*
In the morning today you were ready to go for the 5750 and then the 5770. What suddenly makes you want to go for 4670. You forgot all I told you about the 4870. 

Now I am doubting..what exactly you want. First it was a Dx11 card, then you moved to a higher budget 5xxx card. Now suddenly a low 4xxx card --- which will not even give Dx11 eye-candy, and hardly move games.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *@Karan:*
> In the morning today you were ready to go for the 5750 and then the 5770. What suddenly makes you want to go for 4670. You forgot all I told you about the 4870.
> 
> Now I am doubting..what exactly you want. First it was a Dx11 card, then you moved to a higher budget 5xxx card. Now suddenly a low 4xxx card --- which will not even give Dx11 eye-candy, and hardly move games.


Bro you got confused between me and karanTH85. By the way i am going to purchase 4670 or GT240 and you are saying it would hardly move games R.I.P
And guys please answer to my post  #*9627* patiently waiting for others to reply, which one is better HD4670 or GT240 had made the plans with my friends to go on 27th i.e Friday


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Oops sorry..get the 4670


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *@Karan:*
> In the morning today you were ready to go for the 5750 and then the 5770. What suddenly makes you want to go for 4670. You forgot all I told you about the 4870.
> 
> Now I am doubting..what exactly you want. First it was a Dx11 card, then you moved to a higher budget 5xxx card. Now suddenly a low 4xxx card --- which will not even give Dx11 eye-candy, and hardly move games.



Hahaha...that is my twin bro KaranSingh....lolz 

OK...finally i have set my mind on HD4870....but my upgrade will happen on Jan-Feb 2010.so @ dat time may be i wud get 5850 under 10k...

One more question: Which Watt of PSU is recommended...is 500W enough...how is CM PSU


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Ya two very similiar names. 

If you are waiting for the upgrade till Feb 2010, then of course we can revisit the prices of the GPUs. A 450W-500W CPU will do well. Good companies are CM/Tagan/Corsair.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it worth buyin' a HD5850 now? I don't know, but DX11's havin' so much eye-candy that, I think, can't be handled by HD5850 at high settings and 2x or 4x AA. Maybe 6xxx series will be able to handle it. Can't imagine how all the tessellations and sh*t, will be in fightin' sequences .


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ Oops sorry..get the 4670


Yesterday I was just surfing net, from overclockersclub I got to know GT 240 is a far better card than 4670 from their results now I am totally confused
Guys PLEASE HELP
I have uploaded Batman: Arkham Asylum comparison graph and here is the url to form
{*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gt240/}
Please reply soon.
View attachment 3169


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@karan_singh999

GT240 beats HD4670 by 18% in few reviews and in others, they both looks similar. So choosing between these two is on your own. Just let us know the price of GT240. If its around ~4.6k, then its good to go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Yesterday I was just surfing net, from overclockersclub I got to know GT 240 is a far better card than 4670 from their results now I am totally confused
> Guys PLEASE HELP
> I have uploaded Batman: Arkham Asylum comparison graph and here is the url to form
> {*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gt240/}
> ...



Dont cry just increase your pocket size a little & get a higher version card....
like 4830

I have shortlisted my choices:
proccy : Core-i5
mobo: I dont know the models which support socket 1156 for i5 so pls suggest & i also 
dont how expensive they are ?
gCard: HD4870
RAM : 4GB DDR3
PSU : CM 500Watt (i hope its gud)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTh85

Get a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 for 6.5k....

And for PSU, get Tagan 600W or Corsair VX550W... Better than CM...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> @KaranTh85
> 
> Get a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 for 6.5k....
> 
> And for PSU, get Tagan 600W or Corsair VX550W... Better than CM...



Thanks rajkumar...can u post the models from other brand also with 7k range


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

went to collect my gfx card now along with my smps and the comp dude  said that a corsair vx450 smps wont be able to withstand the 4870 cuz u need two 6 pin connectors and that a mininum needed smps is 600 watt one. wadeya guys think


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Thanks rajkumar...can u post the models from other brand also with 7k range



Intel DP55WB @ 6.1k (Dont go for this.Not recommended for OCers and for some obvious reasons that we all know )
Asus P7P55-D @ 10k (Nothing less with ASUS)
MSI P55-GD65 @ 9.5k (Same here...)
So you only choice left is Gigabyte GA-P55-UD2 @ 7.3k..

Wait for other members suggestions....


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Yesterday I was just surfing net, from overclockersclub I got to know GT 240 is a far better card than 4670 from their results now I am totally confused
> Guys PLEASE HELP
> I have uploaded Batman: Arkham Asylum comparison graph and here is the url to form
> {*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gt240/}
> ...



Okay..I did some more research, looks like the GT240 is a better card. It is beating the HD4670 in most of the reviews. But both of these are not really powerful cards. At high resolutions they will stagger to spin out quick FPS. 

Also you can see a VGA card performance list for all companies compiled by overclock.net. This is no writing in stone, but it does make logical sense.

*GRAPHICS CARDS RANKING.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I have shortlisted my choices:
> proccy : Core-i5
> mobo: I dont know the models which support socket 1156 for i5 so pls suggest & i also
> dont how expensive they are ?
> ...



*Motherboards:*
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7350
MSI P55-GD65 @ 9738
Asus P7P55-D @ 10168

All offer DDR3 (dual channel) with PCI.E 2.0 x16 *or* PCI.E 2.0 x 8 x 8 (forced auto-arrange)

*PSU: (recommending what I feel are the best companies -- strictly my personal views)

*Tagan:
Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4410
BZ500 (modular) 500W @ 4463
BZ600 (modular) 600W @ 5580
TG600-U33 (modular) 600W @ 6195

Seasonic:
Bronze S12II 500W @ 4725

Corsair:
CMPSU-650TX 650W @ 6930
CMPSU-550VX 550W @ 5565
CMPSU-450VX 450W @ 3990
**Courtesy Lynx India (all prices pre-sales)*



punkkummander said:


> went to collect my gfx card now along with my smps and the comp dude  said that a corsair vx450 smps wont be able to withstand the 4870 cuz u need two 6 pin connectors and that a mininum needed smps is 600 watt one. wadeya guys think



He does not know what he is talking about. The Corsair VX450 will beautifully support the HD4870. It has a max power pull of 180W. See the tables I posted above. Though to be comfortable you could go for a 500W.

Regarding the PCI.E connectors. You can easily convert 2x molex connectors to a PCI.E 6 pin. Using an adapter easily available:

*static.erodov.com/reviews/guide/pci-e-connector/pci-e-power-connector-3.jpg

A 600W requirement for you would be way-over-kill.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^VX450W can handle upto 4890/GTX275. GTX260/4870 are well within limits. Also, he has not mentioned which 500W/600W PSU he was recommended. I think it will mostly be the useless CM Extreme Power Duo 600W.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Dont cry just increase your pocket size a little & get a higher version card....
> like 4830
> 
> I have shortlisted my choices:
> ...


Ok guys even i was thinking the same there is no point buying these cards because they wouldn't even last a year, with new tech coming up and wouldn't give the desired performance. Then i will wait and expand my pocket so that some good beaste fits in it and stays for a long time.
So guys i will post again and hares you people after inc. my budget 
bye


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys m bit confused....between HD4850 and HD4870....pls help frnds.Next month m surely goin to buy a GPU...pls gv ur feedback.Which is the value for money and can be used for a longer period??


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

1. Budget.
2. Current system (or what it will be when you purchase a GPU).
3. Resolution you plan to play at.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Yesterday I was just surfing net, from overclockersclub I got to know GT 240 is a far better card than 4670 from their results now I am totally confused
> Guys PLEASE HELP
> I have uploaded Batman: Arkham Asylum comparison graph and here is the url to form
> {*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gt240/}
> ...




hmm. most of the reviews i had read were of GT220. thought u were referring to that. sorry.

yes , it appears that 4670 is getting beaten by the GT240. But at what price are you getting the GT240 ?

At theitwares , zotac GT220 was quoted for some 4.5k . So , i assume the GT240 is above 5k . In that case , GT240 is not at all a god buy.

The 9600GT ( 256 bit version ) is priced around 4.5k and is one heck of a card for its price. Beats both the 4670 and GT240 easily. Why not get that ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> ^VX450W can handle upto 4890/GTX275. GTX260/4870 are well within limits. Also, he has not mentioned which 500W/600W PSU he was recommended. I think it will mostly be the useless CM Extreme Power Duo 600W.



VX450W can handle 4870 then i will select this one coz its cheap & in budget...

mobo: Gigabyte --7k

PSU: Corsair VX450

Cabinet: ??? (it shud be below 3k)

every component prices are increasing now 

GCard: powercolor HD4870
HDD : 1TB (within 4k)


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> VX450W can handle 4870 then i will select this one coz its cheap & in budget...
> 
> mobo: Gigabyte --7k
> 
> ...



CM Elite 335 @ 2132 ( has a transparent side panel for an extra premium of rs 278 )

And just to tempt you, since this post is fair.

CM Gladiator 600 @ 3534 (has much better cooling).  I would suggest you to read up on both, and decide if the extra rs 500 is worth it for you.

Enjoy the HD4870, great card. OC's like hell.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anybody using corsair vx450 with radeon 4870 ? i intend to get the two. But my dealer says the psu may not be sufficient and insists that i should go for hx620 or 650W model.

This is the rest of the config that i'll be buying.
e7500 ( pop's an intel fan )
gigabyte G41
500GB
samsung dvd rw
2GB ddr2 800MHz RAM ( corsair if budget permits ).


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sagarv, just wait for core i3 and dual core i5 processors. they are released in many parts. These are set to replace exisiting core 2 duo lineup.


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sagargv said:


> anybody using corsair vx450 with radeon 4870 ? i intend to get the two. But my dealer says the psu may not be sufficient and insists that i should go for hx620 or 650W model.
> 
> This is the rest of the config that i'll be buying.
> e7500 ( pop's an intel fan )
> ...



Not sure what your dealer has on his mind. On this page only, I answered the very same question.  Even here the dealer was suggestion a 600W supply. Weird, what is wrong with these dealers.

Here you go:
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1186194&postcount=9642

*By the way, can you not go for a better C2D. Say a quad or at least an E8400.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh , i'll use the pc for about a year and a half only. so , i dont want to spend much on it. My choice would have been x4 620 or x3 435. But dad insists on intel and if i choose q9550 or e8400 , i'll have to go for a 4850. So i preferred e7500 + 4870

I agree with you that vx450 is enough for 4870. In fact , even the corsair website recommendation list for C2D + 4870 has vx450 in it.

@desiibond , When are they coming out ? If its in a week or two , i'll wait.


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Sure..fine.

You can OC the E7500. Put an OEM HSF on it. You should be good to go.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Hey guys m bit confused....between HD4850 and HD4870....pls help frnds.Next month m surely goin to buy a GPU...pls gv ur feedback.Which is the value for money and can be used for a longer period??*

Pls help guys


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I was thinking that when i am going to spent around 4.5k to 5.5k on 240 GT and on theitwares Palit 9800 GT 512mb is for 5.6k.
1)Then should i consider purchasing 9800 GT
2) Is it better 240 GT, 9600 GT and HD 4670.
3) Does it support DX 10.1 
Please reply soon


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Hey guys m bit confused....between HD4850 and HD4870 and now GT240....pls help frnds.Next month m surely goin to buy a GPU...pls gv ur feedback.Which is the value for money and can be used for a longer period??*

Pls help guys


----------



## spikygv (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ budget ? resolution ? power supply u have / willing to buy ?

if money is no issue , among the ones u've mentioned , 4870 is the best and can be used for the longest time in a sense.

VFM ? probably 4850. or maybe even GT240


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> *Hey guys m bit confused....between HD4850 and HD4870....pls help frnds.Next month m surely goin to buy a GPU...pls gv ur feedback.Which is the value for money and can be used for a longer period??*
> 
> Pls help guys



HD4870 is the most powerful card. Go for that. You will need a minimal 450W PSU for this. Preferably a good company.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> HD5770 is better than HD4850 but not worth the 11k price tag.
> 
> you can check these:
> 
> ...



And wat abt GT240 and HD4870...are the good or HD 4850 is the best among the three??


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> And wat abt GT240 and HD4870...are the good or HD 4850 is the best among the three??


GTX275 sonic is the most powerful among these, GT240 is weakest and not VFM. Here's the order:

GTX275 Sonic>HD4890>GTX260 Sonic>GTX260>HD4850>>>GT240


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> GTX275 sonic is the most powerful among these, GT240 is weakest and not VFM. Here's the order:
> 
> GTX275 Sonic>HD4890>GTX260 Sonic>GTX260>HD4850>>>GT240



^^ Where is the GTS250 in the list ???

The order should be 

GTX275 Sonic>HD4890>GTX260 Sonic>GTX260>GTS250>HD4850>>>GT240

or

GTX275 Sonic>HD4890>GTX260 Sonic>GTX260>GTS250>HD4850>HD4830>9800GT>GT240


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Okay...for the record. *Here* is the list.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have shortlisted my choices: 
proccy : Core-i5
mobo: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
gCard: HD4870
RAM : 4GB DDR3
PSU : Tagan TG500-U37 
HDD : 1TB
Cabby: CM Gladiator 600


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I have shortlisted my choices:
> proccy : Core-i5
> mobo: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
> gCard: HD4870
> ...


Nice choice, pardon me for suggesting a few things.

1.The GPU, change it to Palit GTX260 Sonic @ 10.2k, much faster, and if you don't mind a bit less performance for the sake of future proofing then get Sapphire HD5770 for 12k.

2.The HDD, get Western Digital black 1TB for 6.5k. Hell lot faster than any normal 1TB drive around.

3.SMPS- Get for Corsair VX550 for 1k extra(5.8k), much better but may be overkill, if you won't change your components in future then get corsair VX450 @ 4k and save 1k.

Here's a top 30 GPU list from the link *asigh* gave above.

Radeon HD5970 2GB
Geforce GTX295 1792MB
Radeon HD4870X2 2GB
Radeon HD5870 1GB
Radeon HD5850 1GB
Radeon HD4850X2 2GB
Geforce GTX285 2GB
Geforce GTX285 1GB
Radeon HD4890 2GB
Radeon HD4890 1GB
Radeon HD4850X2 1GB
Geforce GTX 275 1792MB
Geforce GTX 280 1GB
Geforce GTX 275 896MB
Geforce 9800GX2 1GB
Geforce GTX 260 1792MB
*Radeon HD4870 1GB*
*Geforce GTX 260-216 896MB*
*Radeon HD5770 1GB*
*Radeon HD4870 512MB*
Geforce GTX 260 896MB
Radeon HD3870X2 1GB
Radeon HD5750 1GB
Geforce GTS 250 1GB
Radeon HD4850 1GB
Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB/GTS250 512MB
Radeon HD4850 512MB
Radeon HD4770 512MB
Geforce 8800Ultra 768MB
Geforce 9800GTX 512MB

Let me add this, GTX260 basic is slower than HD4870 1GB but GTX 260 sonic, which is factory OCed should be tad faster than it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Okay...for the record. *Here* is the list.



 4890 on top ten....


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*tkin*, *KaranTh85* is an ATI fanboy and won't buy Nvidia.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> @*tkin*, *KaranTh85* is an ATI fanboy and won't buy Nvidia.


Oh, good, that shortlists GPUs to HD4890, 4870, 4850 and 5770 for him. Now its his choice.


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Nice choice, pardon me for suggesting a few things.
> 
> 1.The GPU, change it to Palit GTX260 Sonic @ 10.2k, much faster, and if you don't mind a bit less performance for the sake of future proofing then get Sapphire HD5770 for 12k.
> 
> ...




The GTX260 Sonic, is quite evenly matched to the HD4870. I read two reviews and the battle is head-to-head, with equal performance. The HD4870 TOXIC can also be sought. Plus the native HD4870 has great OC potential. Two reviews can be read:
here and here. 

The green card has a wider memory bus (448BIT - not the true 512), but the GDDR5 of the reds is quicker, though the GTX260 will give a higher memory bandwidth.  HD4870 will give a quicker core engine. And with the GTX you get 896MB of GPU memory for allocation, the HD4870 will perform better at higher resolutions.

I think this is a situation where the OP can choose.  

Yea, the VX550 will end all doubts for the future...! 



KaranTh85 said:


> 4890 on top ten....



Whats so surprising buddy...! It was the fastest single core card from the 4xxx series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> @*tkin*, *KaranTh85* is an ATI fanboy and won't buy Nvidia.



Yup....heehe becoz i love RUby...Red


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Guys I was thinking that when i am going to spent around 4.5k to 5.5k on 240 GT and on theitwares Palit 9800 GT 512mb is for 5.6k.
> 1)Then should i consider purchasing 9800 GT
> 2) Is it better 240 GT, 9600 GT and HD 4670.
> 3) Does it support DX 10.1
> Please reply soon


Guys please reply to the above pose i really want to purchase a GPU.Is 9800GT woth it please reply guys to the above post


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Guys please reply to the above pose i really want to purchase a GPU.Is 9800GT woth it please reply guys to the above post


What's your budget?

Also mention your current power supply(SMPS), motherboard, processor and RAM.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Also mention your current power supply(SMPS), motherboard, processor and RAM.


hi, I have extended my budget to 5.5k to 6k (for graphics card)and current SMPS is 250W 
Also attached dxdiag file pls have a look
Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Guys please reply to the above pose i really want to purchase a GPU.Is 9800GT woth it please reply guys to the above post



if u have a budget of 6k then buy HD4850....its way better than 9800GT


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> hi, I have extended my budget to 5.5k to 6k (for graphics card)and current SMPS is 250W
> Also attached dxdiag file pls have a look
> Thanks


Sorry but your SMPS will barely handle 9400GS, seriously, if you put a 9800GT in it then BAM. End of Story.

Get a new SMPS first, then get the GPU.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> if u have a budget of 6k then buy HD4850....its way better than 9800GT


Thanks for the advise wanted to confirm (HD4850)512 mb one you are referring here right or 1GB one, Please can you also tell its current price of 512mb and 1GB one and PSU suggestions for 4850( also of which brands).
thanks..


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can get the Powercolor HD4850 1 GB @ 7088

Choose a 450-550W PSU from below.

PSU: (recommending what I feel are the best companies -- strictly my personal views)

Tagan:
Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4410
BZ500 (modular) 500W @ 4463
BZ600 (modular) 600W @ 5580
TG600-U33 (modular) 600W @ 6195

Seasonic:
Bronze S12II 500W @ 4725

Corsair:
CMPSU-650TX 650W @ 6930
CMPSU-550VX 550W @ 5565
CMPSU-450VX 450W @ 3990
*Courtesy Lynx India (all prices pre-sales)


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> You can get the Powercolor HD4850 1 GB @ 7088
> 
> Choose a 450-550W PSU from below.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advise. 
7K for GPU is a bit high(coz I also have to buy a PSU), is there a lot of diff. in 512 and 1GB model, should I wait for sometime and collect for the 1GB one or buy 512mb one, if there is not much difference??
Also for the PSU -are 450/460W ones of gigabyte/antec/coolermaster/iball any good
And with Hd4850 will I be able to play new games at good resolution and with good/high settings??

Thanks pls reply soon


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
What resolution you plan to play it. If > = 1400x900 then a 1GB card is nice.

*For PSU: *
I only recommend the ones I mentioned. Members have different views about gigabyte/antec/coolermaster/iball then me. So I will refrain to comment. 

My choices are Corsair/Seasonic/Tagan (in alphabetical). Rest you can decide.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> 7K for GPU is a bit high(coz I also have to buy a PSU), is there a lot of diff. in 512 and 1GB model, should I wait for sometime and collect for the 1GB one or buy 512mb one, if there is not much difference??



Get the 512MB 4850...the 1GB one is only needed if u game @ very high resolutions...
Tagan & Corsair is best get @least a 500Watt PSU


----------



## r4gs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a question about PhysX.
As I understand it, any card with CUDA support can be used for PhysX, and as nvidia owns Aegia, only nvidia cards support PhysX, though ATi is also perfectly capable of it but lacks drivers. Also, on wikipedia it is written that there is a patch for Windows 7 that allows PhysX on ATi cards.
Now, suppose we have a standard ATi card, what happens in games that support PhysX and run on it without the hack mentioned on wikipedia?
Will GRAW 2's Aegia island run? will all the particle and fluid effects seen in cryostasis be the same? Does the CPU compensate for the lack of PhysX by doing the calculations itself, at a slight performance loss?
I'm a bit confused on this point, because if the game doesn't look as good as it does with PhysX than without, then what really is the point of buying an ATi card?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Especially considering this video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0xRJt8rcmY
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Especially considering this video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0xRJt8rcmY


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@r4gs

Aegia PhysX is just a driver.It even works with ATi cards too.(Refer asigh's thread where he mentioned this in detail). And not many games supporting PhysX, so dont worry a lot about it,even not so many titles out there comes with PhysX. 

If an ATi card is detected, the PhysX will be disabled, but still the game looks so cool. PhysX doesnt make the game look much prettier,may be a lil bit,which i even negotiable.
GRAW2's Aegia runs well with ATi cards..

PhysX is just a key of nVIDIA to attract more customers towards them. Thats why they're not giving ATi the freedom to use it.

PhysX is just like DX11. Both Over-hyped but still unused. I still haven't seen more DX10.1 titles out yet. So there is no way PhysX would dominate the gaming industry and so dont worry, go get the ATi card, and rock the games..


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Okay...for the record. *Here* is the list.



Nice find buddy. It's very useful for a quick peek


----------



## r4gs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you look at the video, there are cloth effects which are completely absent without PhysX.
In the cryostasis video, there is flowing water, superb particle effects(snow flowing in the direction of the wind, water melting off the ice and pooling), PhysX is adding a cosmetic touch, but it is so much more beautiful. Especially when you have the hardware to run it.

I've played cryostasis with my 260 sonic and believe me, without physX, the game would lose a lot of its ambience. This makes a lot of difference at higher resolutions like 1680x1050 and above.
What would FEAR have been without the bump-mapped decals and fancy dust effects?
Those were cosmetic additions but they really added to the experience.

Why i mentioned ati is because it seems that nvidia has disabled support for ATi based PhysX. That is also why I mentioned the Windows7 ATi physX hack.

Also, there are plenty of games supporting physX, just do a google search or a search in wikipedia.

I guess for low-end cards PhysX doesn't really matter as they don't really have the grunt to run games at higher settings, but for the high-end cards it is important, especially when every other setting is maxxed out and there is still power to spare.

I was initially intending to buy a Radeon 4870 at the time I bought the 260 sonic, but after seeing what physX can do, I doubt I'll switch back to ATi as long as there is no PhysX support. There really doesn't seem to be any point in buying a 10+k card and then not having the capability to run all games with all the bells and whistles enabled.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@r4gs:*
Well PhysX is a technology developed by nVidia. There are some games, which require it, so ATI users 'have to' install the driver. 

PhysX is just an add-on to the game. It is not the end-of-the-world for games in terms of eye-candy. As an ATI user, I able to see 'some' PhysX since it runs of the CPU. But yes I miss a lot. 

The reason we go for ATI cards, they provide immense value for money. I in fact have 2, since I run them in Xfire.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I never meant that it is 'the-end-of-the-world' for games or anything like that.
All I'm saying is that PhysX makes a difference to a game, cosmetically, but it is a difference worth considering.
It is cosmetic, but then so are fancy fog effects, specular lighting, HDR, motion blur, etc.

If crysis would implement PhysX, I am sure it would yield a performance boost in the game as it would off-load from the CPU.

What I would prefer is if game developers themselves implement a CUDA based physics engine and not just use PhysX as it is very partial to nvidia. Something like an OpenGL open-source standard, but specifically for physics so that it is compatible with directX and openGL.

All game developers are giving increasing importance to physics in their games and if some other option doesn't come, ATi is sure to feel the pinch in the long run.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> I never meant that it is 'the-end-of-the-world' for games or anything like that.
> All I'm saying is that PhysX makes a difference to a game, cosmetically, but it is a difference worth considering.
> It is cosmetic, but then so are fancy fog effects, specular lighting, HDR, motion blur, etc.
> 
> ...


Well I agree to you mostly except the performance part, for PhysX enabled titles, it causes massive FPS drop, in Batman AA for example, it brings eye candy no doubt but you need a dedicated GPU to power it properly, something like the 9600GT is good enough for that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

 completely. PhysX rocks! But there was no fps drops for me in Batman: AA. And a separate GPU for PhysX!? May God buy us that, know what I mean?  Why is NVIDIA pushin' GT300's release? Can't wait for it. BTW, will there be any below 14k GT300s?


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> completely. PhysX rocks! But there was no fps drops for me in Batman: AA. And a separate GPU for PhysX!? May God buy us that, know what I mean?  Why is NVIDIA pushin' GT300's release? Can't wait for it. BTW, will there be any below 14k GT300s?


No, by drop I mean, try turning PhysX on and off and measure FPS, it takes a huge hit but still remains playable for me @ 1680x1050 all maxed out 2xAA, gives 30FPS avg with Max PhysX, turning it off pushes it to 60-70s easily.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Well I agree to you mostly except the performance part, for PhysX enabled titles, it causes massive FPS drop, in Batman AA for example, it brings eye candy no doubt but you need a dedicated GPU to power it properly, something like the 9600GT is good enough for that.


Seriously will 9600 GT be able to run games at med./high settings, with good resolution and physx turned on


----------



## r4gs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That is exactly why I mentioned that PhysX is a factor when buying a high-end card and not so much for mid-range and lower end cards which struggle to even use Anti-aliasing.
Also, of course you need a dedicated GPU, PhysX is only available on CUDA enabled graphics cards, or with the PhysX chipset purchased seperately.

If you see the PhysX on/off videos of cryostasis, mirror's edge and Batman AA on youtube, the visual difference is very noticeable. In such a situation, I would hate to have even the best ATi card without having those effects.

Performance gain was only in reference to Crysis, which uses a very CPU heavy engine. There are a lot of reviews I've seen where the FPS maxxed out because of bottlenecking from even powerful processors with this engine.

For ATi owners, it seems there is a hack available on www.ngohq.com which allows PhysX on ATi cards. It is unconfirmed so it would be good if someone could check it out, especially as I have an nvidia card and can't do it myself.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Seriously will 9600 GT be able to run games at med./high settings, with good resolution and physx turned on



He said using 9600GT as dedicated for PhysX along with another high-end GPU, so that all the PhysX works will be done by 9600GT and rest will be handled by other GPU. Got it..


----------



## tarun123verma (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hav intel g31 based motherboard........
i want to install nvidia 9800 gtx+ graphics card
is my motherboard support this card...........
plz reply soon


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tarun123verma said:


> i hav intel g31 based motherboard........
> i want to install nvidia 9800 gtx+ graphics card
> is my motherboard support this card...........
> plz reply soon



If you want us to answer this question, just give us all the necessary details.. like
Your mobo model..
What proccy do u have?


----------



## r4gs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm running a GTX275 on the g31. If you have a PCIe 16x slot and an adequate power supply, you should have no problem running the card.
Give your system specs though, including mobo model no.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone know where to get the review of the standard galaxy gtx275 896mb card?
My friend is getting it and there is absolutely no mention of it on any of the sites I checked and google search isn't helpful either.

There are reviews of the Galaxy GTX 275 OC edition with a tri-fan cooler but that is not the one I want.
The digit magazine mentions the card but there is no review.

My friend is primarily interested in the description of the cooling system.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> completely. PhysX rocks! But there was no fps drops for me in Batman: AA. And a separate GPU for PhysX!? May God buy us that, know what I mean?  Why is NVIDIA pushin' GT300's release? Can't wait for it. BTW, will there be any below 14k GT300s?



I think you would get an increase in FPS if the PhysX is manually disabled, and you are running it on a single card. 

*The ideal way to do it is:*
Place a powerful card like a GT285 for primary, and install a 8xxx or 9xxx series, on the second slot for PhysX, and SLI them. This way you will always maintain the FPS. 



tkin said:


> No, by drop I mean, try turning PhysX on and off and measure FPS, it takes a huge hit but still remains playable for me @ 1680x1050 all maxed out 2xAA, gives 30FPS avg with Max PhysX, turning it off pushes it to 60-70s easily.



Yes this will happen for sure. Is pure sense. Since less is being done by the card, when PhysX is off.



karan_singh999 said:


> Seriously will 9600 GT be able to run games at med./high settings, with good resolution and physx turned on



Good resolution relative to you is..??



r4gs said:


> Anyone know where to get the review of the standard galaxy gtx275 896mb card?
> My friend is getting it and there is absolutely no mention of it on any of the sites I checked and google search isn't helpful either.
> 
> There are reviews of the Galaxy GTX 275 OC edition with a tri-fan cooler but that is not the one I want.
> ...



Well, *here* is the home page for the same. I found reviews of the same, but not the exact Galaxy one. Such a weird memory bus width they are using -- 448BIT. 

It has a dual - slot cooler, with a nice big fan. Should keep it cool.



r4gs said:


> Performance gain was only in reference to Crysis, which uses a very CPU heavy engine. There are a lot of reviews I've seen where the FPS maxxed out because of bottlenecking from even powerful processors with this engine.



Where you read this about Crysis. Crysis is heavily dependent on the GPU. It is not a GTA IV.


----------



## paroh (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh  can u please look at this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1187368#post1187368


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ replied...!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1187391&postcount=347


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Where you read this about Crysis. Crysis is heavily dependent on the GPU. It is not a GTA IV.



Crysis depends a lot on graphics power, but when you max out graphics, the PC is a bottleneck.
I did mention in a previous post, a sort of review of the 260 sonic, that crysis was bottlenecked by my CPU.
What I noticed was that I got a very steady 24-26 fps regardless of what was happening on the screen, regardless of whether AA was on or off, this does qualify as a cpu bottleneck.
On overclocking from 2.8GHz to 3.4GHz, I found an increase of about 6fps.
Obviously in this situation, any processing load off the CPU will lead to an increase in performance as the graphics card was capable of more.
In a many of the reviews I read, crysis's frame rate maxxed out on certain G cards on even high end systems.
All said and done, Crysis runs on one of the heaviest game engines ever made which really stresses every component of the system.


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ If Crysis was bottle necked by your CPU -- it does not classify in the category "dependent on CPU"

I hope/pray you understand how a GPU+CPU design works. 

1. CPU Only : The CPU does (tries) the 3d rendering and outputs the frames.
2. CPU + GPU : The CPU sends the rendering to the GPU and the GPU outputs the frames.

No ways is Crysis a CPU dependent game. Please. Of course if the CPU has less processing powering, then yes you will face bottle necking. But is that not with any software with relation to the hardware executing it..?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ If Crysis was bottle necked by your CPU -- it does not classify in the category "dependent on CPU"
> 
> I hope/pray you understand how a GPU+CPU design works.
> 
> ...


Check this out. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1187500#post1187500


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Reply added...!


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For crysis, the CPU handles everything, including Physics and ai and rendering.
The graphics card handles only graphics, as do almost all games. For a lesser game engine this doesn't matter as the load is never so great.

In crysis the CPU is given a larger workload as it has to handle high quality ai, rendering and heavy physics calculations all by itself. If the load were to be more evenly distributed, it should improve the performance of the game.

If you look at dead space or cryostasis, the games look better and feel better and run smoother because of this optimization.

It is only in that reference that I said that crysis was CPU heavy.

Also, when you find 3 different graphics cards giving 63fps on an i7 processor, and the reviewer says, 'looks like we couldn't avoid a cpu bottleneck', then I assume the game is more CPU intensive than graphics card intensive. I don't remember where I read the review, it was either on hardwarecanucks or tomshardware. You can search there if you wish to pursue it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@r4gs:*
So you telling me, currently I have a E7400 @ 4.0 Ghz and HD4890 Xfire, I want better performance in Crysis, what should I do:

1. Move to a Q9550 (stay with 2 x HD4890)
         or
2. Move to a 5870.  (stay with E7400 @ 4 Ghz)

Which will give me better FPS....?

Of course the CPU handles everything and everything for all games and for any thing done on a computer. But if you have a quick enough CPU, then the GPU starts to play a huge part in the performance of the game. 

It is a standard convention, if the 3D and graphics are rendered on the GPU, then the game is GPU dependent. GTA IV is a case of CPU dependent game, since it does not recognize the GPU.

If I want to play Warhead on 1980 x 1080 @ Enthusiast, and I have an i7 ....

which one will be better a HD4850 or a GTX295. By the logic you are using, I can say that Crysis is RAM dependent..? Since all data has to be loaded to the RAM registers, and then it moves for processing to the CPU and hence the GPU.

What you say..?

Also you can read a few links at the below mentioned..

1. *www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,Marque_fbrandx14,818.html

2. *www.gamespot.com/features/6182806/p-6.html

3. *xtreview.com/addcomment-id-3665-view-crysis-processor-benchmark.html

In (1) you will see an overall variation, but look closely, within the same class of CPUs. There is not that my difference. So as cpus are being varied, the FPS does not change as much.

In (2) line again, within the same class there is hardly much difference.

In (3) Even the E8xx series, and Intel quads hardly show a difference. 

Overall, yes, the CPU controls everything in a system, but if this parameter is kept constant or at a satisfactory level, then easily the GPU is the controlling factor for the performance of Crysis.


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *@r4gs:*
> So you telling me, currently I have a E7400 @ 4.0 Ghz and HD4890 Xfire, I want better performance in Crysis, what should I do:
> 
> 1. Move to a Q9550 (stay with 2 x HD4890)
> ...


LOL, crysis RAM dependent, now where did I put my 24GB module. 
::looks under the bed::


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I guess I was too literal.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You really are in full flow tonight.
I'm sick of all this bickering but i want to straighten this out.
You misunderstood what i said. I said crysis was CPU heavy, not dependent. you can observe for yourself from your own links that the CPU plays a huge role in determining frame rate.

What makes you think that Crysis is quad-core optimized? read the links in your own post.

Crysis seems to be RAM independent beyond a certain point, again, read the links in your own post.

It seems absolutely foolish to run a 4850 on an i7 when you can get a GTX295. You of all people should know that. The reason you asked this question is I suppose, because of the misunderstanding referred to in the first para of this post.

I did point out that my GTX260 sonic was bottlenecked on my e7400 at 2.8GHz, I have no idea how it performs at 4GHz but it is safe to assume that the 5870 will be bottlenecked on a standard e7400 and it will be better if you move to a better processor.

I think your main point is that Crysis is not literally, a CPU dependent game. Point taken and noted. You are right. And as I pointed out, I said the game was heavy on the CPU.

Stop wasting your time with silly arguments and come straight to the point next time, namely, 

"Of course the CPU handles everything and everything for all games and for any thing done on a computer. But if you have a quick enough CPU, then the GPU starts to play a huge part in the performance of the game. 

It is a standard convention, if the 3D and graphics are rendered on the GPU, then the game is GPU dependent. GTA IV is a case of CPU dependent game, since it does not recognize the GPU."

Now isn't that simpler?

My point was that most processors seem to bottleneck the game. If some processing, such as Physics, was off-loaded to the GPU, it would make for a more optimized system.

I didn't know GTAIV was so cpu dependent. No wonder it wasn't running smoothly on my comp. I had to scale down a lot of settings.
This is not an argument, just a question,
when I ran GTA IV, it adjusted some settings based on my VRAM, does this mean that if I get a lower-end card with higher VRAM and a better processor, performance will improve? Why I'm asking this is mainly because my friend is upgrading his comp specifically for playing GTAIV. And if this is so, I'll tell him to get a better CPU. He already has a 9800GTX+ 1gb (i think) but coupled with an e6600.


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> You really are in full flow tonight.
> I'm sick of all this bickering but i want to straighten this out.
> You misunderstood what i said. I said crysis was CPU heavy, not dependent. you can observe for yourself from your own links that the CPU plays a huge role in determining frame rate.
> 
> ...


GTA IV is too much CPU dependent, but that is a deficiency of the game engine. GPU is the most important factor in a game, now developers are trying to off load as much as possible on the GPU, thats the whole GPGPU(example-nvidia physX) concepts, while nVidia going from GPU->GPGPU,(also ati/amd GPU division), intel(larabee) and amd CPU division(fusion) is going from the other way, so invest in the GPU, and be sure an e7400 @ 3.6-3.8Ghz is not bottleneck for any single core card(HD5870, GTX285), but in crossfire/SLI systems you need a powerful CPU for the drivers to calculate the alternate frame rendering or split frame rendering that's used. There was a detailed article a long time back in some site(can't remember, maybe bjorn3d or hardocp) that explained this in details, if I get a chance I'll post the links later. 

So unless you're going multi GPU an e7400 is enough(make sure to OC it to 3.4-3.6ghz).

So in future most games will rely heavily on the GPU, get a good GPU first, GTA 4 is and will remain probably the only game that relies on CPU rather than GPU(and hence looks ugly, runs uglier- no flame please), but most upcoming games will use GPU heavily.

BTW- Got exams coming, next I'll be online on 25th December, happy Christmas to all.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *@r4gs:*
> So you telling me, currently I have a E7400 @ 4.0 Ghz and HD4890 Xfire, I want better performance in Crysis, what should I do:
> 
> 1. Move to a Q9550 (stay with 2 x HD4890)
> ...



of the two , the first one is more enticing to me. A 5870 will definitely face bottleneck from e7400 . Perhaps , a q9550 + hd5850 will be more balanced ?

In this chart , *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-balanced-platform,2469-8.html

I could say the e7400 lies between e6300 and e8400. Now at 1920x1200 , GTX295 shows a marked increase in fps as you move from e8400 to q9550. By that count , your e7400 is definitely proving to be a huge bottleneck for the 2 4890's.

Looking at the total of all the games tested at Toms , *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-balanced-platform,2469-16.html

there is definitely an increase in fps ( many a times drastic ) as you move from e6300 to e8400. So, we can conclude that u're cpu is certainly posing a bottleneck though not too severe.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^dude. E7400 is defnitely a bottleneck to cards like HD5870 and GTX285. 

My older Athlon 64 3200+ was severe bottleneck to HD4770 and I saw huge increase in framerate when I moved to X2 7750BE. 

A Phenom II X4 should be a nice companion to those high end GPUs.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm currently using the stock cooler and OCing my e7400, but it has stability issues and I ran it only twice at 3.6ghz. It is however, very stable at 3.4GHz. I used 3dmark and a massively detailed maya frame, along with a few other CPU benchmarks running at full load for 48hrs to check stability.
Any suggestions for a decent cooler for the CPU to increase the performance? Temp touches 70 @ 3.4GHz full load. I don't have a high budget, maybe 2k at the very most.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> ^^dude. E7400 is defnitely a bottleneck to cards like HD5870 and GTX285.
> 
> My older Athlon 64 3200+ was severe bottleneck to HD4770 and I saw huge increase in framerate when I moved to X2 7750BE.
> 
> A Phenom II X4 should be a nice companion to those high end GPUs.



i agree completely. Since he already has intel mobo , i thought its better to buy q9550. Ofcourse, an i5 / phenom 955 would make far better choices in the long run. But i feel money is better invested in getting a better g-card and keeping the same mobo and ram for now.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin: So you suggest a graphics card? My friend is a huge GTA fan and I think the e6600 is underpowered compared to my processor, which can't run GTAIV smoothly at high res and settings.
Don't you think a move to an e7400 at least will yield a higher performance in GTA? The 9800 shouldn't be bottlenecked by the e7400.
This is only GTA4 related, no other games are in consideration.(the guy doesn't even like COD4).

Exams till 25th December? you in engg? I have to go for same reasons. Back by Jan though.


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> You really are in full flow tonight.
> I'm sick of all this bickering but i want to straighten this out.
> You misunderstood what i said. I said crysis was CPU heavy, not dependent. you can observe for yourself from your own links that the CPU plays a huge role in determining frame rate.
> 
> ...



Ok..you might have found my post(s) to be too wordy. Sorry for that. The reason I stated so much, was primarily so all can logically understand the point  am trying to make. I do not like to come in here, and make a generic blanket statement. If that seemed like "bickering' to you, sorry again for that.

Regarding a GPU getting bottle necked. It is purely relative to the situation. What CPU x GPU x resolution you have. If the CPU is quick enough, and can feed the data quickly to the GPU, there should not be any bottle neck at all. I am running a Xfire system, and purposely did not invest in a Quad at that time (and the i7s were just launched so far to expensive), knowing I can easily bring my Wolfdale upto speed -- which I did. Prior to my OC my 2nd card was hardly stressed, but post that, both get a full load at run time. (Verified this using Riva Tuner and 3d Mark 06). 

Again though, your point still is valid, that the CPU can hold back GPU, since it is not supplying enough data quick enough.

*GTA IV:*
It does not recognize the GPU at all. It has been highly critizised for this. Same reason I did not install it. It uses multi-cores, and 'I think', support multi threading at the same time. Before the i7/i5 launch the Intel Quads were the weapon of choice to get smooth game play for GTA IV. 

If you friend is specifically upgrading for GTA IV, he should get the fastest CPU that will fit to his LGA 775 socket.  

*Or you can tell him to try:*
OC his CPU to the max he can, and check the frame rates, with all at max settings. If the average FPS > = to max refresh rate of his monitor @ highest resolution, then he is good to go. If it is less then he can either:

1. Lower settings.
2. Lower resolution.
3. Get a higher processor, which ever his budget allocation will support.




tkin said:


> So unless you're going multi GPU an e7400 is enough(make sure to OC it to 3.4-3.6ghz).
> 
> So in future most games will rely heavily on the GPU, get a good GPU first, GTA 4 is and will remain probably the only game that relies on CPU rather than GPU(and hence looks ugly, runs uglier- no flame please), but most upcoming games will use GPU heavily.
> 
> BTW- Got exams coming, next I'll be online on 25th December, happy Christmas to all.



Yea, that is what I have done.  Merry X-Mas to you too...!



r4gs said:


> I'm currently using the stock cooler and OCing my e7400, but it has stability issues and I ran it only twice at 3.6ghz. It is however, very stable at 3.4GHz. I used 3dmark and a massively detailed maya frame, along with a few other CPU benchmarks running at full load for 48hrs to check stability.
> Any suggestions for a decent cooler for the CPU to increase the performance? Temp touches 70 @ 3.4GHz full load. I don't have a high budget, maybe 2k at the very most.



Please do not try to OC at Intel Stock. It is 100% crap. Stupid piece of tin. A good OEM HSF is the Cooler Master Hyper 212 for approximate 2.2 - 2.4K. Do not go for the Cooler Master Hyper 212+, which is the cheaper successor to this, it has a slight anomaly on the contact surface. I used the Cooler Master Hyper 212 and easily am running at 4.0 Ghz. There is an OC thread in the chit-chat section, you can see my posts/verification support graphs. 



r4gs said:


> @tkin: So you suggest a graphics card? My friend is a huge GTA fan and I think the e6600 is underpowered compared to my processor, which can't run GTAIV smoothly at high res and settings.
> Don't you think a move to an e7400 at least will yield a higher performance in GTA? The 9800 shouldn't be bottlenecked by the e7400.
> This is only GTA4 related, no other games are in consideration.(the guy doesn't even like COD4).
> 
> Exams till 25th December? you in engg? I have to go for same reasons. Back by Jan though.



Its not that easy to measure the bottle neck, unless you read tons and tons of reviews. Though personally I doubt going from E6xxx to E7xxx will make an earth shattering change. Better he move to Quad, or OC his E6xxx chip, and check the differential with stock. If he is crossing his max refresh rate, he is home good.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So what  are the options for GTA4, a slower quad core or a faster dual core?
My friend has a budget of around 6-10k for CPU or g card. He just wants to play GTA, the only other games I've seen him play are NFS, FIFA and Red Alert 3.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here are some pics of one of my friend's brand new Galaxy GTX 275 with bundle if anyone is interested.
*rapidshare.com/files/313716151/gtx275.zip.html
All are lo-res mobile cam pics, but are satisfactory.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> So what  are the options for GTA4, a slower quad core or a faster dual core?
> My friend has a budget of around 6-10k for CPU or g card. He just wants to play GTA, the only other games I've seen him play are NFS, FIFA and Red Alert 3.



A Slower Quad Core v Faster-Dual Core? Eh???
Anyway for games , C2D is enough for now,but for future-proof,getting a Quad Core is a good idea.I suggest your friend to get a Q9400 @ around 9.5k(as his budget is max od 10k), which has 6MB L2 cache,is way better than a E7400 with 3MB cache. It easily handles the all the above mentioned games along with his GPU 9800GTX....



r4gs said:


> Here are some pics of one of my friend's brand new Galaxy GTX 275 with bundle if anyone is interested.
> *rapidshare.com/files/313716151/gtx275.zip.html
> All are lo-res mobile cam pics, but are satisfactory.



Not a good place to sell these stuffs...Try Bazaar section....


----------



## r4gs (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm not selling, neither is he. It was a gift and he'd rather die than part with it!
I just put up the pics if anyone wants to see what the card and packages are like.

So you would say that a quad core will yield better performance than a dual core in GTA 4?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yes, most definitely so.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> I'm not selling, neither is he. It was a gift and he'd rather die than part with it!
> I just put up the pics if anyone wants to see what the card and packages are like.
> 
> So you would say that a quad core will yield better performance than a dual core in GTA 4?


 
hell yes.

*wccftech.com/forum/next-gen-games/22369-gta4-loves-quad-core-single-core-warning.html


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@r4gs:
Go for the quad. Better than E7400.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello everybody.
my current config is:

c2d e7300(2.6 ghz)
intel dg35ec
2gb ram
xfx 8600gt.
i want to upgrade to a new graphics card. my budget is 10 -11k.
what is the best buy i can get in delhi?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Which SMPS?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> ^Which SMPS?



Most probably a generic PSU....  

@r4gs:
Yup,it is. Go see some reviews or the link posted by desiibond. You may know the exact thing. All day, a Quad Core is better than stale,eol C2D's.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yeah looks like it, but who knows, some people may forget to post that they have HX1000W.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> ^Which SMPS?


 
its a intex 400w smps.
will i need a new psu to go with  a new card?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. you do need a better PSU to go with new card.

Here are your choices:

1) HD5770 + Corsair VX450W (15k gone)
2) GTX260 + Corsair VX450W (14k gone)
3) GTS250/HD4850 1Gb + Corsair VX450W (11k)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

On Saturday I went to primeabgb & configured the list 

Core-i 5  ---  10.2k
Gigabyte mobo --- 6.8k
1TB HDD -- 4100
RAM GSKill 4gb -- 6.5k (it is the cheapest)
SMPS--- CM 2800
Ati Radeon HD5770 --- 12100
                 HD5750---   9800

when i asked about HD4870 he told me 2 go for series5XXX cards bcoz the HD4870 is costly.....
More over for Cabinet he told me to buy Rs1600k CM cabinet & install an external fan for Rs 500????will dat be ok....he told me it is enough for cooling the cards & all


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
Which cabinet is he recommending for RS1600..? 

The HD4870 is not that expensive since it is. The Powercolor HD4870 (1GB) is available for RS 9850(pre-taxes). 

The HD4870 is quicker than both the 5xxx series card you have suggested.

Radeon HD5970 2GB
Geforce GTX295 1792MB
Radeon HD4870X2 2GB
Radeon HD5870 1GB
Radeon HD5850 1GB
Radeon HD4850X2 2GB
Geforce GTX285 2GB
Geforce GTX285 1GB
Radeon HD4890 2GB
Radeon HD4890 1GB
Radeon HD4850X2 1GB
Geforce GTX 275 1792MB
Geforce GTX 280 1GB
Geforce GTX 275 896MB
Geforce 9800GX2 1GB
Geforce GTX 260 1792MB
*Radeon HD4870 1GB*
Geforce GTX 260-216 896MB
*Radeon HD5770 1GB*
Radeon HD4870 512MB
Geforce GTX 260 896MB
Radeon HD3870X2 1GB
*Radeon HD5750 1GB*
Geforce GTS 250 1GB
Radeon HD4850 1GB
Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB/GTS250 512MB
Radeon HD4850 512MB
Radeon HD4770 512MB
Geforce 8800Ultra 768MB
Geforce 9800GTX 512MB

You dealer meant the HD4870 is costly relative to what...?


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which SMPS for 2.8k. I repeat, don't buy CM Extreme. CM Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> yes. you do need a better PSU to go with new card.
> 
> Here are your choices:
> 
> ...



@clear_lot: Go for the 3rd option suggested if you don't plan to upgrade your processor anytime soon. e7300 will bottleneck your system otherwise.
I'm not sure about the 260 as the '260 sonic' was bottlenecked, maybe standard 260 won't be, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think it is CM *RS500-PCARA3 **Extreme Power + 500W  (2.8k)
*
is it good....

moreover the pair Core-i5 + Gigabyte is 17k....will i get a better lower price in some other vendor in lamington....coz i dont know abt ne other shops there ????

@asingh : ok i will check the price again in Lamington for HD 4870 (may be they dnt had)

If the above PSU is not gud then can i go for ne of this two 

*Tagan TG500-U37*  --Rs 3525
CorSair VX450W -- Rs 3950


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Try E-lounge, address is at www.theitwares.com. You can bargain with Prime though. NO, the Extreme plus is not anywhere near the Real Power Pro 460W. Better go for CM Real Power Pro 460W.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> ^Try E-lounge, address is at www.theitwares.com. You can bargain with Prime though. NO, the Extreme plus is not anywhere near the Real Power Pro 460W. Better go for CM Real Power Pro 460W.



ok.. but will the bargain work..coz they get new customers every minute..y they will do dat..."ek customer nahi toh doosra sahi" 

more the HD4870 is priced above 10k @itwares....

the CM Real Pro is better than VX450 or what ???


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Its pretty much equal to VX450W. Try bargaining. If nothing, get a better quote from E-lounge and try again. You are the consumer. Jaago graahak jaago.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> @clear_lot: Go for the 3rd option suggested if you don't plan to upgrade your processor anytime soon. e7300 will bottleneck your system otherwise.
> I'm not sure about the 260 as the '260 sonic' was bottlenecked, maybe standard 260 won't be, but I'm not sure.



Ya, true. Also you will not be able to OC the CPU for higher performance, since you are on a vanilla Intel board.



KaranTh85 said:


> ok.. but will the bargain work..coz they get new customers every minute..y they will do dat..."ek customer nahi toh doosra sahi"
> 
> more the HD4870 is priced above 10k @itwares....
> 
> the CM Real Pro is better than VX450 or what ???



Just get the VX450 -- sleep in peace.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok I have shortlisted the choices now
proccy : Core-i5           10.2k           
mobo: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2  6750
gCard: PowerColor HD4870 1GB  10400         
RAM : G-Skill 4GB DDR3 (1600Mhz) 6.5k 
PSU : Corsair VX450W    3950
HDD : 1TB                  4100
Cabby:  Guys I need a Cabby which is below 3.5k & shud look eyecatchy 

Are Antec,Zebronics,VIP,Thermaltake cabinets can be selected from above choice


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Coolermaster 335 should make do in your budget.


----------



## Tarun_alpha (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello all......i'm new here,
i'm planning to buy radeon hd4650........just for the sake of nxt 4-5 months and i wanna know that will my cheap generic PSU which is iball 400W will able to handle the card????
there is a reason that i cant change my psu coz my cabinet is microatx( iball baby 306) and my budget is only 4-5grands......


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> yes. you do need a better PSU to go with new card.
> 
> Here are your choices:
> 
> ...


thankyou desiibond.
is the 8800ultra better than gtx260? cuz i checked on nvidias site and the texture fill rate of 8800ultra is greater thanof gtx260.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Which cabinet is he recommending for RS1600..?
> 
> The HD4870 is not that expensive since it is. The Powercolor HD4870 (1GB) is available for RS 9850(pre-taxes).
> ...



@clear_lot: this list should answer your question.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Alfred E. Neuman..................................!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Shader Model be given importance coz HD5XXX has SM 5.0 and 4XXX has SM 4.1

moreover former has OpenGL 3.1 support as compared to OpenGL 2.0


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ Alfred E. Neuman..................................!



^^ who's that  ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


KaranTh85 said:


> Is Shader Model be given importance coz HD5XXX has SM 5.0 and 4XXX has SM 4.1
> 
> moreover former has OpenGL 3.1 support as compared to OpenGL 2.0



5.0 ?? u gotta be kidding the games for 5.0 will be arriving after 2 years !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> 5.0 ?? u gotta be kidding the games for 5.0 will be arriving after 2 years !!


check here: 
*www.powercolor.com/eng/products_features.asp?ProductID=6641


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ who's that  ??
> 5.0 ?? u gotta be kidding the games for 5.0 will be arriving after 2 years !!



*Alfred E. Neuman* is the avatar *r4gs* is using. He is the mascot for 'MAD' magazines. One of my favorites. *r4gs *you must be reading them...! 


SM 5 is part of the Dx11 API. It offers good interfaces for object type(material) and light. As of now, games are not using it. But yea, they would. Probably by late 2010. Not enough importance to base the choice of a GPU on.


----------



## Tarun_alpha (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

would anyone mind to look at my post????pls


----------



## r4gs (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh: Yes I do read them. Love them. 
  I had no idea you read them too!

@tarun_alpha: This might help. 
*www.hardwaregeeks.com/index.php/site/comments/review_ati_radeon_4650_hd/
Read the in above link.
I don't know about power requirements.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I love them. I have some old ones from the '80s and early '90s. 

*@Tarun:*
Yea your PSU will work fine. The HD4650 pulls all the juice from the PCI.Ex16 (75W - max) slot. Should be fine. Just do not try any OC.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I think it is CM *RS500-PCARA3 **Extreme Power + 500W  (2.8k)
> *
> is it good....
> 
> ...



There is a shop named RealTime Computers on Lamington road. You can check that out. It has lower prices. E-Lounge suggested by Krow is good but the prices there are higher than Prime ABGB(Personal Experiences).

Go with Corsair VX450W for the PSU.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> There is a shop named RealTime Computers on Lamington road. You can check that out. It has lower prices. E-Lounge suggested by Krow is good but the prices there are higher than Prime ABGB(Personal Experiences).
> 
> Go with Corsair VX450W for the PSU.



ya primeabgb is good coz of their customer support...but the prices between E-Lounge & 
abgb differs vice-versa...

I hope the 'Real Time Computers' is nearby primeabgb....& is lowest 

ok i will go with VX450


----------



## Tarun_alpha (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Tarun:*


> your PSU will work fine. The HD4650 pulls all the juice from the PCI.Ex16 (75W - max) slot. Should be fine. Just do not try any OC.




whoopie................thnx for the info dude...........


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Okiee Dokiee

My Specs are now :

proccy : Core-i5           10.2k           
mobo: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2  6750
gCard: PowerColor HD4870 1GB  10400         
RAM : G-Skill 4GB DDR3 (1600Mhz) 6.5k 
PSU : Corsair VX450W    3950
HDD : 1TB                  4100
Cabby: CM RC-330-KWN1-GP Rs 2550  (I choose this)

Do i have to install an extra fan or not for better cooling...


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
You could, no harm. Will provide fresh air (keep it pull), to the interiors. The HD4870 runs hot.

How about some images of the GPU/PSU/Cabinet

Infact images of it all...!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a 120m coolermaster fan should be enough


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

 why everybody suggests only CM cabinets...y not Antec,Zebronics & VIP 
they r infact downright sexy...


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
There is a good difference in the case material, cooling vents, fan mount slots. More spacious. Good cable management system.

Also: *BRAND*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asingh: u have 4890 how long do u play & what is maximum temperature of ur card 
after playing hours....


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

They got hot.

Master runs at 82-83C, and slave at around 75-77C. I play 3-4 hours, when I do, at stretch. (Get up to go to the washroom only--pause the game).

Fan profile is default. The 2nd card is slightly OC'ed to match the first one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *They got hot.*
> 
> Master runs at 82-83C, and slave at around 75-77C. I play 3-4 hours, when I do, at stretch. (Get up to go to the washroom only--pause the game).
> 
> Fan profile is default. The 2nd card is slightly OC'ed to match the first one.



My time is also same....but what will happen to those hardcore gamers cards.....smokkin cards...


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

3-4 hours is hardcore gaming...??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> 3-4 hours is hardcore gaming...??



Nope....

Atleast 6-7 hrs is required for a hardcore gamer


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Well from a thermal point of view for GPUs. They can withstand 6-7 hours of use. That is why we pay so much for them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Well from a thermal point of view for GPUs. They can withstand 6-7 hours of use. That is why we pay so much for them.



ya i know i just thinking about those who play 10-12 hrs online like World of Warcraft seriously addictive....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much is the performance difference when we play a game on this two configs:

Setup A: C2D E8500,4GB 800MHZ RAM,HD4870 1GB
Setup B: Core-i5,4GB 1600 MHZ RAM,HD4870 1GB

in both setups graphics cards r same....


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would say 4-5 FPS at the most. Top of my head. Since the GPU is the same.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how about this:

Setup C: Athlon II X4 620,4GB 1333MHz RAM,GTX275 or HD5850
Setup D: Phenom II X4 945, 4GB 1333MHz RAM, GTX275


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Are those recommendation for Karan..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> how about this:
> 
> Setup C: Athlon II X4 620,4GB 1333MHz RAM,GTX275 or HD5850
> Setup D: Phenom II X4 945, 4GB 1333MHz RAM, GTX275



I was checking the performance improvements coz i have chosen core-i5 over C2D E8500
& 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM instead of 1333MHZ RAM


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

core i5 is much better than E8500 and best part is that it is not EOL. Most games dont use 4 cores. This will be implemented in all games to come. Check GTA 4 scores for i5 vs E8500. You will see a big difference there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> core i5 is much better than E8500 and best part is that it is not EOL. Most games dont use 4 cores. This will be implemented in all games to come. Check GTA 4 scores for i5 vs E8500. You will see a big difference there.



Whats EOL 

moreover performance difference type between 1600MHZ & 1333MHZ RAM


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

End Of the Line. RAM's should perform slightly better, not sure about that.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> core i5 is much better than E8500 and best part is that it is not EOL. Most games dont use 4 cores. This will be implemented in all games to come. Check GTA 4 scores for i5 vs E8500. You will see a big difference there.



You could say future proof. But as of now, there will not be earth-shattering difference -- example 15-12 FPS differential between the both.



KaranTh85 said:


> Whats EOL
> moreover performance difference type between 1600MHZ & 1333MHZ RAM



Really hard to say exact numbers here...again. You wont physically see the differences between the two RAMs. But overall (big picture), things will happen quicker. Faster boot time, multip-tasking quicker, wee bit higher FPS. Stuff like that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if HD5850 comes under 10K till Feb2010 then i will buy it....
or else i'll buy HD4890 what u all think


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I was checking the performance improvements coz i have chosen core-i5 over C2D E8500
> & 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM instead of 1333MHZ RAM



Will you have gone for latest tech. So you are future proofed, and will have a quick system. Rest...peace...game..!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTH85 - The higher frequency of RAM will mean faster load times & a much more snappy PC. Though it won't be make too much difference in normal applications but for games where you require to squeeze out the max it sure will. Getting a low latency RAM will further improve the speed. But then again you will need to spend handsome amount to get them.

BTW the realtime computers is located ahead of the lamington road police chowky i.e towards the bridge. When you land at grant road, passs through the tunnel, take left & go straight without entering any lanes. Once you get to the main road simply walk on foothpath on the right hand side & you should reach realtime within 5 mins.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> if HD5850 comes under 10K till Feb2010 then i will buy it....
> or else i'll buy HD4890 what u all think



5850 will whip the 4890. If it comes within 12K even go for it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> BTW the realtime computers is located ahead of the lamington road police chowky i.e towards the bridge. When you land at grant road, passs through the tunnel, take left & go straight without entering any lanes. Once you get to the main road simply walk on foothpath on the right hand side & you should reach realtime within 5 mins.



let me explain...i take a fast local from dadar..stop @ a point grantroad station where
the local moves(i.e direction)
then turn left go along the footpath where on left side lots of "Cloth Shops r there"
then turn right cross the highway bridge...then choose which footpath after crossing
Left or Right coz for prime abgb i choose right one....
 I will ask for police chowky ....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Police Chowky is located on the opposite foothpath of Prime ABGB. I recommend you first get out of stationg, then pass on the tunnel after which you have to take compulsory left. Go straight till the lane ends & you get to the junction of four roads(the bridge should be on your left). Now turn right & keep going on the foothpath. You will reach realtime soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What's the price of HD5850 now? Thinkin' of buyin' it. Is it good? 'Cause I'll be playin' with 1440x900 res. Wha'che guys think?


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It is still for 17K. 
If not talking about Crysis, even a 4870 and 4890 are good @ 1440x900 @ all maxed out.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

at1440*900 resolution, i played crysis at high settings on hd4770.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ enthusiast..?

What were the AA and AF..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank God! So, I can wait calmly for Fermi then. Thank you, budds . Got a Q though, is there will be any performance increments if I change my DDR2 667MHz to DDR3 1xxxMHz or DDR2 10xxMHz? I'm a "serious gamer", nothin' more.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ enthusiast..?
> 
> What were the AA and AF..


 
Don't remember exactly but it is 2x AA and no AF.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@nvidiageek: does your motherboard even support ddr3?


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Whats EOL
> 
> moreover performance difference type between 1600MHZ & 1333MHZ RAM


EOL- End Of Life, that is no more in production.



> End-of-life (EOL) is a term used with respect to a retailed product, indicating that the product is in the end of its product lifetime and a vendor will no longer be marketing, selling, or promoting a particular product and may also be limiting or ending support for the product. In the specific case of product sales, the term end-of-sale (EOS) has also been used. The term lifetime, after the last production date, depends on the product and is related to a customer's expected product lifetime. Different lifetime examples include toys from fast food chains (weeks or months), cars (10 years), and mobile phones (3 years).
> 
> Product support during EOL varies by product. For hardware with an expected lifetime of 10 years after production ends, the support includes spare parts, technical support and service. Spare part lifetimes are price-driven due to increasing production costs: when the parts no longer can be supplied through a high volume production site (often closed when series production ends), the cost increases.
> 
> ...


------------------Wikipedia.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@"Mad"  - Hell no! I'll borrow my cousin's . I'm usin' his GF9800GTX+. Tell me is it worth?


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Well from a thermal point of view for GPUs. They can withstand 6-7 hours of use. That is why we pay so much for them.


Do you mean 6-7hrs of gaming or runtime? Cause I usually forget to turn off my PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is there ne AMD proccy which competes core-i5 or core-i7 

Moreover is core-i5 or i7 has 4 cores just like Quad-Core


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> is there ne AMD proccy which competes core-i5 or core-i7


Sad truth is Core i5 750 more or less pwns all AMD processors. Its your best bet. IMO it is the most VFM processor right now.



> Moreover is core-i5 or i7 has 4 cores just like Quad-Core


Yes. Core i7 has hyper threading enabled, so each core handles 2 threads at a time, hence it is a total of 8 threads which are functional at any given point of time. Core i5 does not have hyper threading, so it is a quad core.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx krow....to tell u the truth my eyes r stucked on 5850 but it is damm costly...

bcoz my upgrade will b one time only.....(final)
so,i want atleast a better card 2 b owned proudly for @least 1.5-2yrs
coz i will b upgrading after 6yrs ....i.e 2010 march-apr

so my moto is "take one-best one"


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you are gonna upgrade in March, why ask now? Prices change every week almost. Get what is best then. Its too long to call. Besides, you can't use Core i5 without a GPU.


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank God! So, I can wait calmly for Fermi then. Thank you, budds . Got a Q though, is there will be any performance increments if I change my DDR2 667MHz to DDR3 1xxxMHz or DDR2 10xxMHz? I'm a "serious gamer", nothin' more.



Not that much of a visible difference to the naked eye. Yes, your FPS will go up a shade or two. 2-4 points to a max.



tkin said:


> Do you mean 6-7hrs of gaming or runtime? Cause I usually forget to turn off my PC.


Yea they can withstand that much. Cause once the GPU reaches say 70C(my system), it does not move beyond that. So I can continue to game at this temperature for "n" hours. The core can withstand that much. 



KaranTh85 said:


> is there ne AMD proccy which competes core-i5 or core-i7
> 
> Moreover is core-i5 or i7 has 4 cores just like Quad-Core



Not as of now. The i5 and i7 chipsets are blazing fast. And with DMI and QPI respectively they have negated the NB bottleneck for the PCI.E and RAM lanes.



Krow said:


> Sad truth is Core i5 750 more or less pwns all AMD processors. Its your best bet. IMO it is the most VFM processor right now.
> 
> 
> Yes. Core i7 has hyper threading enabled, so each core handles 2 threads at a time, hence it is a total of 8 threads which are functional at any given point of time. Core i5 does not have hyper threading, so it is a quad core.



But the i5 is fast as you mentioned. Even without hyper threading -- in gaming hardly much of a difference, HT. Infact the DMI of i5 chipset is quicker than the QPI of the i7..!



KaranTh85 said:


> thanx krow....to tell u the truth my eyes r stucked on 5850 but it is damm costly...
> 
> bcoz my upgrade will b one time only.....(final)
> so,i want atleast a better card 2 b owned proudly for @least 1.5-2yrs
> ...



Not possible. You can never create a machine 'today', and have it future proofed for 6 years. Yea, if you do not game, then probably you could for basic word processing and surfing. But for gaming -- 6 years is to far wide a window. Sorry. A latest GPU will max support you 2-2.5 years if you want to play with max settings and high resolutions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Not possible. You can never create a machine 'today', and have it future proofed for 6 years. Yea, if you do not game, then probably you could for basic word processing and surfing. But for gaming -- *6 years is to far wide a window*. Sorry. A latest GPU will max support you 2-2.5 years if you want to play with max settings and high resolutions.



I mean my 1st PC was on 2004
now my 2nd Updgrade will on 2010


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok..sounds good. You can buy the best VFM money and what matches your requirements, in a few days...! (2010).

And then see how technology advances, and how well your system maintains.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys i was surfing few sites lately, on Nvidia one it was written that the min PSU requirement for 9600 GT 1GB is 400 W on another site it was written 9600 GT requires 500W I am a bit confused.
What is the *power supply requirement* for *9600 GT 1GB* 
thanks


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

As a general rule:

Any GPU (non dual PCB or non dual core) which requires a PCI.E PSU connector, 450W is good to go. 

450W will give you exact power, you cannot OC, you cannot add extra devices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> 450W will give you exact power,* you cannot OC, you cannot add extra devices*.



Whaaat...

if i use VX450 then i cant add extra components...such as another HDD(external/internal)....


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Groaan...I did not mean that literally.

You will have a up and running system (CPU, HDD, RAM, CPU, Motherboard), but you loose the liberty to add "n" number of stuff. Probably 2-3 HDDs will do, but now ways can you add say...6.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> As a general rule:
> 
> Any GPU (non dual PCB or non dual core) which requires a PCI.E PSU connector, 450W is good to go.
> 
> 450W will give you exact power, you cannot OC, you cannot add extra devices.


Thanks  i never knew that for any GPU
If i plan to overclock it then which PSU should i go for??
thanks


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Depends..what all will be mounted.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Depends..what all will be mounted.


Sorry i forgot to mention 9600 GT 1GB.
I was asking about *9600 gt 1GB* PSU requirements if overclocked 
Thanks


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

550W+ is good for OC.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> 550W+ is good for OC.


Is 550W+ not too much on few sites it says 460/500w+ is good for oc but on being safer side did you recommend 550+ w for the psu?? IS 500+W for the PSU good??


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you should be able to manage  OC with a good 550W+ PSU.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you wont need a 550W+ PSU for running a 9600GT in any situations. A corsair VX450 or a Tagan TG500 or even a Zebby PRO550 can handle it under heavy load.


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
He is going to OC...will be safer with a 550W or 550W+ PSU.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

VX450 can deliver up to 567w max. at load. Forget that, here my PRO550(HEC OEM) is handling an overclocked Phenom X4 rig including an overclocked HD4870


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sure, that is nice. 

I generally recommend what the company labels the product as. So the VX450 is rated to provide 450W. Tomorrow if something goes wrong, with the user drawing >450W constantly from the VX450 --- who will he go to, will his claim for RMA/repair hold true. 

Pulling 567W constantly from a 450W supply is slightly on the edge. I am not comfortable with that, so nor will I recommend it. The information seeker is more than welcome to try would you have suggested. I have given my say regarding which PSU he should use for his requirements.

Generically speaking, when setting up the OC PSU model, 200W each should be accounted for the CPU and GPU respectively. Rest is left for other mounts, RAM/HDD/Optical drives/other board power bleeds. 400W straight away go to the CPU/GPU. 

Post this, the user can choose how much near the threshold he wants to run his PSU. If this component goes, it takes other parts down with it too. And it is difficult to diagnose the problem, until the damage is physically evident. 

Better safe than sorry, regarding PSU. I always match them to what the company has rated it as.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No Phenom II processors can outrun Core i5?


----------



## paroh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is vtx3d graphic cards (VTX 3D HD 5770) are good ?
*www.vtx3d.com/products_Series.asp?id=2&pid=16

One more think is this card is backward compatible with PCI-E 1 board?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Sure, that is nice.
> 
> I generally recommend what the company labels the product as. So the VX450 is rated to provide 450W. Tomorrow if something goes wrong, with the user drawing >450W constantly from the VX450 --- who will he go to, will his claim for RMA/repair hold true.
> 
> ...



ya...you are right. but some products, expecially the VX is seriously underrated. VX450 is actually a Seasonic SII-12 500 OEM PSU for Corsair.

Read this review and you will get my point...


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I perfectly get your point buddy. But there must have been a reason for the under rating right. They are playing safe. Not contesting your say. Thanks for the link. It equivalent to OC'ing the PSU, which I would not. 

Up to the information seeker what he wants to do.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What are these AF...AA like 4AA or 2AA...
are both these two important while gaming....

what will the difference if if dont use above two(off) 

more over is graphics improved if i play @1400 * 900 coz i play @ 1024*768


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I totally agree with asigh. It is better to go with the rating given by manufacturer than to push the PSU to the limits. 

you get a 450W PSU, you make sure that you draw 450W or less power from it. 

You have a rig that takes 550W, then you better get a PSU that is RATED to give 550W power.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> What are these AF...AA like 4AA or 2AA...
> are both these two important while gaming....
> 
> what will the difference if if dont use above two(off)
> more over is graphics improved if i play @1400 * 900 coz i play @ 1024*768



Well here you go:

*Anti - Aliasing (AA): *
Is a technique used to remove the distortion from images. All images are rendered by creating polygon shapes (primitives), and then joining them together. Now obviously a polygon does not have 'round' edges, so we will see jagged edges for non angular shapes. (Example a pipe or wheel). The graphic rendering system sees objects which will have edges of this manner, and apply an AA scheme to those portions of the image. These are basically again primitives which have a different level of opacity then the original image. These two are then joined at run time (the original smooth edges polygon+the AA supporting primitive) to create a non-jagged soft edge. 

So if you set 4xAA as the render method it is actually rendering 4 primitives per pixel on your screen at run time...! It is extremely easy to correlate why the AA level immediately take a toll on the FPS. 

A method(s) used by GPUs is Full Scene Anti Aliasing (FSAA) or Custom Filter Anti Aliasing (CFAA). You can say FSAA does the work in a full batch per frame. It takes the frame and renders it 2x or 4x times the normal resolution, and then down samples before it is pushed to the screen. So at 4x FSAA each pixel would have 16 super sample pixels. CFAA is a technology that ATI cards are using.

*Anistropic Filtering (AF):*
Is used to enhance the quality of 'textures' in images. It is used to show greater details at angles which are distant or oblique to the viewer. For example a farm house really far away. This is with respect to the camera and not actually the polygon. This takes up a huge amount of memory bandwidth. Lower resolution textures are used for objects that are further away from the camers (read player), to show the affect of distance. 

To quicken this process a logic of 'mipmapping' is used. For example if a window is rendered using 256x256 pixels. Now you want to show this window at a distance, what does one do. It makes the window smaller in size --- but why use 256x256 pixels again..? So a shrunk version with a high quality filter is used. Any many such textures are 'stored' at run time, and re used over and over again. But this involves a lot of calculations and is resourceful on the GPU. 

Now another issue arises. With so many mipmaps, when they are joined together, the 'joins' will not look nice. You will get uneven surfaces as distance is varied. We will see this as artifacts. This is corrected by using Trilinear filtering, in this method each mipmap is filtered along x-y axis but also with respect to the mipmap next to it. So as the angle is changed the AF will start to vary.

You have a good GPU. Try to run games, with these setting as a variable, you will start to see a difference. To notice AA, look closely at edges (no linear). And to notice AF look at distant objects. Yes these are important. They are the *eye-candy* drivers, and vary the performance of the game.

*Resolution:*
1. 1400 * 900  = 1260000 pixels x FPS
2. 1024*768 = 786432 pixels x FPS

By using (1) you are getting ~ 40% more pixels on the screen. Of course you will see better images, but the GPU has to do more work, so you might see a performance hit.



desiibond said:


> I totally agree with asigh. It is better to go with the rating given by manufacturer than to push the PSU to the limits.
> 
> you get a 450W PSU, you make sure that you draw 450W or less power from it.
> 
> You have a rig that takes 550W, then you better get a PSU that is RATED to give 550W power.



Could not have said it better.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys tell me which one is worth buying...HD4850 or HD4870 so that i can be carefree for next 2 yrs?? Also is it compatible to ASUS P5GCMX MOBO?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

buy HD4870...Asus P5GCMX is 945G mobo I guess. So no problem, it has PCIe slot, but make sure you hav a good PSU.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you want to be carefree for next 2 yrs, wait for HD5850's price to come under 15k and grab it.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I perfectly get your point buddy. But there must have been a reason for the under rating right. They are playing safe. Not contesting your say. Thanks for the link. It equivalent to OC'ing the PSU, which I would not.
> 
> Up to the information seeker what he wants to do.





desiibond said:


> I totally agree with asigh. It is better to go with the rating given by manufacturer than to push the PSU to the limits.
> 
> you get a 450W PSU, you make sure that you draw 450W or less power from it.
> 
> You have a rig that takes 550W, then you better get a PSU that is RATED to give 550W power.



I agree with that...we should consider the safe rating given by the manufactures. But even with an OC'ed 9600GT, the system's total power consumption wont go beyond 500W+. If a single 9600GT needs a 500W+ PSU, all those people with high-end GPUs must use some 1kW+ PSUs.

My whole point is that, there is no point in suggesting and using higher rated PSUs without the need for it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
He would also OC his CPU.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTh85 - Same here, I moved from my ol' Samsung CRT monitor to this Acer 19" Widescreen monitor. And, sadly, I didn't notice any "it's great!" visuals. But, it did make the images crispier. Maybe my monitor is bad, but it does greatly improve the quality of images. My ol' GF7900GS was strugglin'  to play NFS: Carbon at that res. with No AA and Bilinear filterin' . Good ol' days.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Either...

1. Your CRT was really good.
2. Your LCD is really bad.
3. Your GPU is not powerful enough to power the LCD. (Update your signature man)

I was shocked the first time I moved from my 15" CRT to a 19" DELL.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



j1n M@tt said:


> I agree with that...we should consider the safe rating given by the manufactures. But even with an OC'ed 9600GT, the system's total power consumption wont go beyond 500W+. If a single 9600GT needs a 500W+ PSU, all those people with high-end GPUs must use some 1kW+ PSUs.
> 
> My whole point is that, there is no point in suggesting and using higher rated PSUs without the need for it.


Thanks guys for the suggestions .
I just wanted to know one more thing that if I DO NOT OC 9600 GT 1GB then will a Coolermaster/gigabyte 460W PSU be able to handle it?? Coz the NVIDIA site says it requires only 400W
thanks..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. even if you OC, a 450W should be more than enough.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There should be a separate psu related thread.
Now i'm totally confused. nvidia.com recommended a 550w power supply for my initial gtx260 sonic (now gtx275), so i took the cm600 thinking it was sufficient. After, the lecture i got, it seemed that vx450 provides 570w, which is more than a cm600. But now, what i am understanding is, is that a 600w psu is better than a 450w because it can provide more continuous power? Does that mean that if i game a lot, my psu is more suitable than a vx450 as nvidia recommended?
What am i missing here? Can someone please help me out?


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
The VX450 is an excellent PSU. But as per the manufacturing company it is rated to support 450W of equipment. Tests have proven that it 'can' support upto 570W. At this condition it is being heavily stressed. Personally when pertaining to PSU I am not in favor of this model.

Your PSU is calibrated to support 600W. Which is good. With all your equipment you will have over head, and not be stressing the PSU beyond its 100% capacity. But if you follow the vx450--->570W model, you can make do with that too, but you are running the PSU beyond its certified/tested strength. 

Constantly running it at vx450--->570W, there is a higher probability of PSU failure. Please note, not saying 'it can happen', but the probability goes up. With your 600W, the probability is much lower.

Hope this makes sense. You have a good PSU. Enjoy.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> The VX450 is an excellent PSU. But as per the manufacturing company it is rated to support 450W of equipment. Tests have proven that it 'can' support upto 570W. At this condition it is being heavily stressed. Personally when pertaining to PSU I am not in favor of this model.
> 
> Your PSU is calibrated to support 600W. Which is good. With all your equipment you will have over head, and not be stressing the PSU beyond its 100% capacity. But if you follow the vx450--->570W model, you can make do with that too, but you are running the PSU beyond its certified/tested strength.
> ...


To me it does not make much sense. With a poor 600W unit like the CM Extreme 600W, the probability of PSU failure is much much higher at lower loads than the rated 600W. With VX450W, the PSU can easily take loads higher than its rated output. In real world there are like less than 5% of rigs which take 600W power. Most rigs consume much much lesser. Even an i7 rig which is overclocked along with a great GPU takes about 350-450W power as read in an article at Guru3D.

Your statement holds true for good PSU's like CM Real Power Pro or Corsair, etc, but certainly not for the CM Extreme series, which is grossly overrated by the company. IIRC, it is actually OEM of some company's 500W unit. CM Extreme 500W and 600W both are OEM of the same 500W unit. How can it be worth its rated power?


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
What I meant was, that he is all right with his 600W for now. He would also be fine with the VX450, but he should not go beyond the 450W limit for the VX450. He is seeing the 570W figure for the VX450.

r4gs is worried that his 600W will not hold up. Will it not hold upto 600W..? Please correct me if wrong. I am a 'noob' for CM PSUs, so never recommend them. 

End of the day what would be better:

Run > 450W on:

1. VX450.
2. CM Extreme 600W.

?


----------



## janitha (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In addition to the factors being discussed, efficiency will be much lower at the highest rating.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

IMHO it will be the VX450W. Though 600W is over the capacity of both PSU's, but from whatever little I know, I can tell you that the CM Extreme 600W can deliver lesser power than the VX450W and also it is less efficient than the same.

Coming to *r4gs*, for a GTX 275, VX450W is a little less. Instead, he can get either the Seasonic S12II Bronze 500W or Corsair VX550W.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Why you want him (or other readers) to pull > 450W from a 450W rated PSU. Damn..! 

Krow, would you pull > 450W from a 450W rated PSU..? Is Corsair a fool, to rate their PSU in such a manner. It is obviously for a reason. OK..and lets not go down the path, that we OC our CPU/GPUs/RAMs when they are rated such and such. But it is proven that 'can' work provided certain provisions are taken.

What provision we have for PSU over load, apart from some tests done by labs. Man, it is the heart of the computer. I will never recommend this.

*r4gs* all ready has the CM PSU. So he cannot do much. Probably he will feel like grabbing the guys (by the b****) who recommended him this PSU. I did not for sure.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Even I have not recommended pulling >450W from the VX450W, have I?  All I have said is that the CM Extreme 600W can pull lower loads than the VX450W and that too at a lower efficiency. The VX450W, although overpriced, is a good unit. Comparing it to the CM Extreme 600W is not justified.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
End of the day, *r4gs* is jacked. And due to this forum. Which is really really sad. 



For this very reason, I always stick to manufacturer specifications and thresholds when recommending stuff. (Example: Buy the AM3 CPU, not sure exact (noob here), and unlock the 4th core). Even when suggesting OC, I always warn the OP, that it is hazardous, and can lead to 100% component failure or systematic deterioration -- which is hard to detect.

I made the VX450 to CM E 600W comparison, since I was not aware of the low performance of the CM unit. Sad. Apologies if I misunderstood you, Mr. Krow.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey come on! Since there are so few members anyway, we have the advantage of being away from formalities.  We are all friends here. All views are welcome and open to discussion. 

Even I prefer to stay away from topics of which I know little or nothing of. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yea that is true. But during this friendly discussion, at times information seekers, take our recommendation for 'line in stone', and make a bad purchase.

*r4gs* purchased a CM E 600W. He got it as suggested by this forum. See his official signature..! Gives me a feeling of guilt, and shakes my confidence, in a place like this. 

Personally, I never give any leverage when recommending PSU. I remember when I got my system (it was stuff worth ~60K), I went way over kill for the PSU. To risky to suggest/buy threshold equipment for concerning PSU. 

Hope other members read this, and are more careful in the future.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm not sure if anyone from this forum recommended the PSU to him. If I read his statement correctly, then it is more like he got the CM Extreme 600W, then came here thinking that he has a great PSU. Then he met you, me and tkin. Then he got a nice lecture, which cleared some doubts, but created some more.  In fact, this exacy debate was on TE a long time ago. The thread is a sticky there even today. Here is the link :

*www.techenclave.com/pc-peripherals/corsair-vx-450w-vs-coolermaster-extreme-128757.html

Please read it for further knowledge.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

oh..could be.
But I remember r4gs, asking a lot of questions here. Man, who is that guy Bikenstein on TE. He is deadly...! You subscribe to TE.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

TE has a lot of knowledgeable members. Much more than here, but then again, many of TE's current active members are ex-TDF guys. This forum was as good once upon a time.  I am a regular reader at TE, rarely login. I don't need to, they have enough members. 

Bikeinstein is a very knowledgeable guy. Seen many of his posts and been really impressed. If you can, then check out the show off section of TE. You will find some Lian-Li cases and also some custom made OC Bench stations like this one :

*www.techenclave.com/show-off/new-bench-station-151287.html


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Just read some posts there. Found it to be too show off, and noobish. Very similiar to Erodov. It has carry over of Erodov members. 

People are saying that FPS is not related to smoothness in a game. An E8400 will bottle neck a 9500GT. He he..!

TDF rules and rocks man. Why would someone from here move to TE..!


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh well, that's a long story. Another time. Noobs are everywhere, but the really knowledgeable ones are the ones whose posts I read. Great for knowledge purposes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx asingh for gud info abt AA & AF....now i know y they r important to gamers...
coz of EYE CANDY in visuals....

For example: if i play POP:Sands of Time in HD4850 & HD4870 with all best ultra high settings...then the graphics will totally differ in both even if settings r same for AA & AF etc

but i doubt coz it such an old game..if it renders dat quality in new cards 

Note: One more important thing in GCards is shader model support for transform & lightning....coz whenever we start a game it looks for SM version like SM 2.0,3.0,4.0 etc so a SM 3.0 game wont run on SM 2.0 Card....


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> thanx asingh for gud info abt AA & AF....now i know y they r important to gamers...
> coz of EYE CANDY in visuals....
> 
> For example: if i play POP:Sands of Time in HD4850 & HD4870 with all best ultra high settings...then the graphics will totally differ in both even if settings r same for AA & AF etc
> ...


What?? No, if the Graphics settings are same across different GPUs then the game will look exactly same for every GPU, if you run Crysis @ say 1440x900, 2X AA, 16XAF and all settings @ very high on all GPUs then it will look exactly same across all GPUs, but you'll get low FPS on slow GPUs(9600GT,HD4830 etc), while get high FPS on faster GPUs(HD5850, GTX275 etc).


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> if you want to be carefree for next 2 yrs, wait for HD5850's price to come under 15k and grab it.



abhidev's budget is less than 8k...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> abhidev's budget is less than 8k...



Exactly KaranTh85....and when do u think the price will low down  ???? coz in between all this m missing hell lot of awesome games...man!!!!

Well i was planning to get a PS3 slim but then thought it won't be affordable at all to invest 2-3k in only games....so dropped the idea and now lookin for a video upgrade.

Also one more doubt....i have onboard 128mb graphics with shader model 2.0 support, but when i start COD4 it says SM2.0 detected and Vertex shader not found required for lighting transform.Now wats that???


----------



## desiibond (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ow. okay. then wait for 1yr and HD5850 will be available for 8k 

inside 8k, GTS250 or HD4850 1Gb should be good.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Yup that is the most he can get for 8K.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Krow is right. I never consulted anyone here before buying my psu. If you saw my earlier posts in the qna thread, i thought that the psu was better than the vx450. Whoever i spoke to recommended the cm600 saying it had more power than the vx450. The pc i bought was my very first, after a whole string of laptops so i never really had any idea about what was good. As mentioned earlier, nvidia recommended 550w so i thought the cm was sufficient. My system is comparatively unbalanced and i should have checked here before purchasing, this must have been about the time i was arguing about why the 4870 beats a gtx260 and ended up taking a 260 sonic for lack of availability. That time i didn't really know that 70+/80+ really mattered. I just read digit long enough to know that a cm or corsair was better than any generic psu and i thought i was on safe ground there. Anyway, lesson learnt and i'll be more careful in the future.
Also, i'm more confused than ever right now and i'm going to be doing some solid reading up till i figure out what exactly is the deal.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Sure man, no issue. I guess if you are really uncomfortable with your current PSU, try to find a good resale/exchange offer -- and getter a better one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Also one more doubt....i have onboard 128mb graphics with shader model 2.0 support, but when i start COD4 it says SM2.0 detected and Vertex shader not found required for lighting transform.Now wats that???


*Note: *One more important thing in GCards is shader model support for transform & lightning....coz whenever we start a game it looks for SM version like SM 2.0,3.0,4.0 etc so a SM 3.0 game wont run on SM 2.0 Card....

So, 1st check the Shader Model Support for COD 4


----------



## Gowtham Saran (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am having nvidia 9300 GS with 512 mb graphics memory, direct x 10 compatible . If anyone interested then contact me on 9042162769. otherwise send mail to firebits@gmail.com. I will give this card for 2.5-2k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Why would anyone spend around Rs.2.5K when they can get a 9400GT for the same price and by spending 500 bucks more a 9500GT.

BTW, if you are trying to sell this card create a new thread on Bazar section with necessary details


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Exactly KaranTh85....and when do u think the price will low down  ???? coz in between all this m missing hell lot of awesome games...man!!!!
> 
> Well i was planning to get a PS3 slim but then thought it won't be affordable at all to invest 2-3k in only games....so dropped the idea and now lookin for a video upgrade.
> 
> Also one more doubt....i have onboard 128mb graphics with shader model 2.0 support, but when i start COD4 it says SM2.0 detected and Vertex shader not found required for lighting transform.Now wats that???


Some old onboard GPUs(Intel- gma 945) does not have a dedicated 2.0 vertex shader, the driver emulates it, so SM2.0 games(like- prince of persia- sands of time) won't run on it.


----------



## samar123 (Dec 6, 2009)

*which graphics card to buy??? help me plz!!*

gonna buy a new pc....budget around 50000-60000...max...want it for gaming only, reeely confused as to which graphics card shud i go for and wat processor....best posible card....i ges itz nvidia geforce gtx 290??? i dunno much, guyz enlighten me....xcept for speakers wana change evrything....and wnt b able to upgrade it for like 3 yrs...so buyin d latest...


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys I just wanted to confirm which one is better
1} *9600 GT 1GB for 5.2K*
         OR
2} *9800 GT 512 MB for 5.5K *
Both of them have very less price diff. which one be better and by the way what is the current price HD 4830 .
pls reply soon
Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9800GT for 5.5k is better and 9600GT 1Gb should be around 4.5k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Hi guys I just wanted to confirm which one is better
> 1} *9600 GT 1GB for 5.2K*
> OR
> 2} *9800 GT 512 MB for 5.5K *
> ...



9800gt , try getting with better cooler - cause it heats up lot


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ desii, I think the pries are correct. 9600GT 512MB is for 4.5k. So the one B may be higher priced. I vote for 9800GT.


----------



## gamedev_adi (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

first of all, i am rlly sory 4 nt responding 2 ur creative inputs nd amusing humour, bcause of my exams.i thk i wil recommend a hd4735 2 hm.putting a nw psu is a prob as it could void his guarantee.anyways i wld lke 2 knw abt a midrange card tht supports dx10 and is in prce rnge til 9000rs.thnks


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ What card you are talking about ?? Never heard of anything like *hd4735* 
Are you talking about HD4670 ??

A very good DX10 card in the range of 9K is Zotac GTX260. It's Rs. 9.5K and can blow all the cards in it's price range 

@ *karan_singh999* - what psu do you have ( brand name and model and watt ) ? 9800GT is better choice though 

@* desiibond* - Zotac 9600GT 1 GB GDDR3 is Rs. 5.3K and it's the cheapest one


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Even I have not heard of a 4735, what is it?


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> Even I have not heard of a 4735, what is it?



Typo I guess..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is HD5850 good at 1440x900 res. with all the eye-candy enabled? I'm really lookin' forward to it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^easily...yes.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Is it a good move? I can play Crysis/WARHEAD with custom config (more eye-candy) without AA (looks better than AA enabled ) with GF9800GTX+ & I'm gettin' 27-30 fps most of the time. I'm in a dilemma! HD5850 or X360 or PS3 or 14k Fermi. Shite!


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5xxx are way to expensive. I would wait.


----------



## Mayank Kothari (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is the best graphic card in between Rs. 5000-6000? I am using windows xp sp3 my motherborad is gigabyte GA-8I865GVMF-775

1. Supports LGA775 Intel® Pentium® 4 processor     FSB800 with HT technology 
2. New generation Dual Channel DDR400 architecture 
3. Integrated Serial-ATA interface 
4. Features Intel® Extreme Graphics 2 Engine 
5.  Integrated T.I. IEEE1394 interface 
6. Integrated Marvel Gigabit Ethernet controller 
7. Integrated high quality 6-channel AC' 97 audio  


How can i start a new thread? I am getting a message of "you don't have permission".

thank you for your kind help.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

under 6k, 9800GT is the right one. but what is the motherboard model number. some older pentium 4 porcessor supported mobos don't have PCIe slot.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also what SMPS do you have? For a generic cheap SMPS, get 4670 1GB @ 4.5k or GT240 (if available). Else, if you have a good SMPS, get 9800GT as desii suggested.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Someone please tell me awesomely, goin' for HD5850 now a good choice? I can max out Crysis/WARHEAD, 2x AA with GF9800GTX+ and I'll stick to my 19" Widescreen monitor till the doomsday [2012] .


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5xxx series are over priced..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So, it ain't worthy. Thank ye, budd.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Someone please tell me awesomely, goin' for HD5850 now a good choice? I can max out Crysis/WARHEAD, 2x AA with GF9800GTX+ and I'll stick to my 19" Widescreen monitor till the doomsday [2012] .




wait till dooms day may be truth , after we will get HD6970 will play in 32 inch monitor all maxed out


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Mayank Kothari said:


> Which is the best graphic card in between Rs. 5000-6000? I am using windows xp sp3 my motherborad is gigabyte GA-8I865GVMF-775
> 
> 1. Supports LGA775 Intel® Pentium® 4 processor     FSB800 with HT technology
> 2. New generation Dual Channel DDR400 architecture
> ...



Your mobo does not has any AGP or PCI-E slot. So you will not be able to use a gfx card.

Go for complete new rig or at-least a mobo+cpu+ram+psu


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys I immediately require your help my sisters posting done and she requires a laptop ASAP. Guys can you please reply to my post below and suggest a good lappy >>
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1190981&posted=1#post1190981

thanks a lot hope to receive replies soon


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Three days back, when i installed and start to play CoJ:BiB, my system suddenly crashes and from then, it wont boot into Windows. No matter, whatever i tried it   isn't booting. But if i remove the graphics card,it works good with IGP. So pretty clear that HD4670 is the culprit. It was working good before the incident, where prev i played Crysis Warhead w/o any problem.

The problem is the boot screen looks garbled , and once the Starting Windows screen appears, it directly goes to a BSOD, where it says some *atikmdag.sys* file is corrupted.I googled it and found so many solutions and tried them all, but still no use. 

I am using Windows 7 x64 Ultimate RTM. Please help me guys.


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok..it is a driver issue.

1. Remove the GPU.
2. Restart go to BIOS and enable the onboard BIOS to IGP.
3. Go directly to safe mode desktop. 
4. Uninstall everything related to ATI, even the HDMI. 
5. Restart, again to go safe mode. Remove all using driver sweeper.
6. Restart, and go to normal desktop. 
7. Restart, and go to normal desktop, install CCC ver. 9.11.
8. Shut down. Install the GPU.
9. Go to BIOS, disable the IGP, enable the PCI.E
10. Goto Desktop


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh

Its one of solution among many,which i tried. It didn't helped me dude.  BTW i am currently using CCC 9.10

Anyway will try it again(stuck with damn viral fever )


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Move to 9.11.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey is the prices of all this cards & components of PC depends heavily on ShareMarket

I mean if ShareMarket is Up..then price decrease or what...& also in case of share market is down ????


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what is share market


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^ what is share market


BSE/NSE


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I mean if ShareMarket is Up..then price decrease or what...& also in case of share market is down ????



No, it does not. It is basically supply-demand and sales ratios. And this drives how a company is performing, and and company performance drives the stocks.

So it indirectly is opposite to what you thought.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> So it indirectly is opposite to what you thought.



U mean if sharemarket is up ---> price of PC components is Up
if sharemarket is down ---> price of PC components is down 

And can i buy a PC from wholesale retailer.....such as Rashi Peripherals...coz in whole 
sale price is less than MRP


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> U mean if sharemarket is up ---> price of PC components is Up
> if sharemarket is down ---> price of PC components is down
> 
> And can i buy a PC from wholesale retailer.....such as Rashi Peripherals...coz in whole
> sale price is less than MRP



Sorry if I was not clear. You still have it horrendously incorrect.You are not seeing the core factor. Supply and demand ratios and sales.

Supply : demand ratios ---> Sales --- > Company Performance ---> Stock Prices.

Not sure if Rashi sells whole systems. Stock prices are directly related to company performance and economic conditions. 

*For example:*
Performance:
Microsoft launches Win7, and it starts to sell like hell. Company is doing well. Ideally the stock prices should go up.

Economic conditions:
TRAI announces a flat x.xx% tax on GSM service providers. Stock prices go down for Airtel/Vodaphone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Sorry if I was not clear. You still have it horrendously incorrect.You are not seeing the core factor. Supply and demand ratios and sales.
> 
> Supply : demand ratios ---> Sales --- > Company Performance ---> Stock Prices.
> 
> ...



So, how much will be the price of 5850 after 2-3 months ?


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Unpredictable.


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> So, how much will be the price of 5850 after 2-3 months ?



Though I wish I was, not working for ATI. Sorry. 



Krow said:


> Unpredictable.



Yups...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> So, how much will be the price of 5850 after 2-3 months ?



Sure , as Krow says its - UNPREDICTABLE !

U know wen HD 4850 introduced aug 08 its 12K after 6 months then 9.5K cant expect then its stable for 4 months @ 9K , then it came to 9.3K again as may be u can look in to US dollars - most of the electronic goods are from US but palit is from China .

Sapphire is from US


----------



## karan_singh999 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Aisgh
Im open for Dell also pls have look at the lappy thread..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...=1#post1190981
thanx


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It is not opening. Just tell me which section it is posted at, and the title of the thread.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Move to 9.11.



Does that solve the issue?


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It could. At times the drivers just do not gel with a chipset, or suddenly start to cause an error. After all the trouble shooting, which I mentioned, best is then to..

1. Clean install.
2. Roll back a few drivers.
3. Move to latest.

(3) of course the easiest and safest to try. Give it a shot. If you using Vista/Win7 just overlay the 9.11s over the existent. If XP then remove them as I mentioned, use Driver Sweeper. 

Let me know...!


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Download New ATI Catalyst 9.11 Hotfix

*ATI Catalyst™ Driver Hotfix for Windows XP*

*ATI Catalyst™ Driver Hotfix for Windows 7 / Windows Vista*

Link : ATI


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
Thanks friend. But that is specially a fix for DIRT 2 -- Xfire.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> It could. At times the drivers just do not gel with a chipset, or suddenly start to cause an error. After all the trouble shooting, which I mentioned, best is then to..
> 
> 1. Clean install.
> 2. Roll back a few drivers.
> ...



Will do it. I remember few things now, when i try to pull out my graphics card to check it, i accidentally pull it harder, due to which the back plate was damaged. Now whenever i try to place it, it wont fit. I need to cut out the back plate of the cabinet to accommodate it.

But no problem with that. Also when trying in Safe Mode, everything goes good. But once i restart and boot into Windows, it again goes to BSOD. 
I am still trying 9.10.(D/l limit exceeded)


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> *Will do it. I remember few things now, when i try to pull out my graphics card to check it, i accidentally pull it harder, due to which the back plate was damaged.* Now whenever i try to place it, it wont fit. I need to cut out the back plate of the cabinet to accommodate it.
> 
> But no problem with that. Also when trying in Safe Mode, everything goes good. But once i restart and boot into Windows, it again goes to BSOD.
> I am still trying 9.10.(D/l limit exceeded)



What the heck....! Which back plate is this, the PCB...how can you cut that. Gosh. Be careful with those babies. GPU, I am so dainty when handling it. I swear. You tried 9.11 and failed...?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys tell me some benchmark utilities to bring GF9800GTX+ to sleep . Know what I mean? I can't wait for Fermi. Are there any rumors or somethin'?


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Crysis all maxed..what else.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that will bring that card to sleep once and forever


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
And encourage nVidiaGeek to buy a new GPU.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys tell me some benchmark utilities to bring GF9800GTX+ to sleep . Know what I mean? I can't wait for Fermi. Are there any rumors or somethin'?


.

use furmark gpu burn in test. It will take the hell out of any gpu if used for a long period of time 

*www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys tell me some benchmark utilities to bring GF9800GTX+ to sleep . Know what I mean? I can't wait for Fermi. Are there any rumors or somethin'?



Plz donate the card to poor !


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys tell me some benchmark utilities to bring GF9800GTX+ to sleep . Know what I mean? I can't wait for Fermi. Are there any rumors or somethin'?



Play Burnout Paradise to Burn the Fan & every component of ur card...or put kerosene...
to get maximum temperature.....

Btw what is  Fermi?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys tell me some benchmark utilities to bring GF9800GTX+ to sleep . Know what I mean? I can't wait for Fermi. Are there any rumors or somethin'?



Crysis Warhead on max with full AA will beat the **** out of your card


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> .
> 
> use furmark gpu burn in test. It will take the hell out of any gpu if used for a long period of time
> 
> *www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/



These burns the skin off the GPU true. A good synthetic test. 



Psychosocial said:


> Crysis Warhead on max with full AA will beat the **** out of your card



The best real-world scenario test.


----------



## emperor_ankit (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys my 8800gt went sleep a week ago, now the service centre's offering me 9800gt as 8800gt is not available (after paying the price difference of 1200 bucks).
could you tell me if this card is compatible with my motherboard MSI K9 NEO V3?
also, is this good? or should i take a credit note and go for gtx260? they're only giving me a credit note 0f 4000  bought the card for 13500  <sob>

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

guys my 8800gt went sleep a week ago, now the service centre's offering me 9800gt as 8800gt is not available (after paying the price difference of 1200 bucks).
could you tell me if this card is compatible with my motherboard MSI K9 NEO V3?
also, is this good? or should i take a credit note and go for gtx260? they're only giving me a credit note 0f 4000  bought the card for 13500  <sob>


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1) 9800GT is compatible with your board
2) it's a VFM card for 19" or 20" displays
3) Remember that X2 5600+ could bottleneck GTX260 and if you don't have a FullHD, there is no use in going for GTX260.
4) better save money and get DX11 next year. Till then 9800GT should do well for you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why ATI Cards dont have shader clock....


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dont pay even a single rupee for 9800 GT, coz its only a renamed 8800 GT, not more than 2% performance difference (if any at all). Insist on getting the card with paying any amount.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank you, people. Awesome response. I'll try out FurMark & Crysis WARHEAD, I'll soon post the screens too. But, I see no difference between 2x and 4x AA in Crysis series. I'll try out with supersampling 16xQ AA through nHancer. But a new fear arose for me, what if it really goes to sleep? Or DIE!? OMG!  I'll be .

@asigh: No! No! No! Encourage me by sayin' this card is good for gamin' at 1440x900 . I have to convince my father to buy me. I can't buy a GPU myself for another 2 yrs or so. He's sayin' no GPU till Feb., it's good right? Know why? I should be .

@KaranTh85: Fermi's new generation of NVIDIA cards. GT300 series which'll have DX11 support with the infamous PhysX. I can't buy an ATI card, they sh*t! No offense to ATI buddies. 

From what I've seen DX11 isn't what you think it is. Unigine benchmark was so bullsh*t, there was no stairs at all in DX10! 

*DX10:*
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/off.jpg

*DX11:*
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/on.jpg

*DX11 Road Texture:*
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/6p5h5y.jpg

*DX10 Road Texture:*
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/120091105110021.jpg

WTF!? 

*Take a look at the textures in Crysis DX10:*
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/screenshot0012yh5.jpg
Crysis FTW! 

*Final word:*
Don't think DX11 will do wonders. Tessellation is great for screens, that's all, in reality, it'll cost you fps greatly. Maybe GT4xx and HD6xxx will be powerful enough to process those "promised" things in DX11. Who agrees with me?


----------



## arun181818 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought a Palit 9400gt recently. It is working well. The thing is, there is a connector provided with the card and I don't know what to do with it (I haven't connected it to anything). Those Palit guys didn't even give a hardware manual (except for the software installation manual). 

The card also has a socket (where the sli bride is) and I have encircled it in the photo. Here are the photos. Please tell me what to do.

*i48.tinypic.com/zwew4w.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2els5t1.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^It's audio output if you connect ye'r card to your HDTV or somethin' like that. But, I have it connected. Take a look below.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/zwew4w-1.jpg


----------



## arun181818 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^In that case, I think I don't have to worry about it. Thanks.


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank you, people. Awesome response. I'll try out FurMark & Crysis WARHEAD, I'll soon post the screens too. But, I see no difference between 2x and 4x AA in Crysis series. I'll try out with supersampling 16xQ AA through nHancer. But a new fear arose for me, what if it really goes to sleep? Or DIE!? OMG!  I'll be .
> 
> @asigh: No! No! No! Encourage me by sayin' this card is good for gamin' at 1440x900 . I have to convince my father to buy me. I can't buy a GPU myself for another 2 yrs or so. He's sayin' no GPU till Feb., it's good right? Know why? I should be .
> 
> ...



Man, how could you miss the main thing. You card does not support Dx11...?? So you will see jack difference..!!!! Unless those screen shots were not rendered on your system..?

Regarding Tessellation, it will not eat too much FPS, cause the 5xxx cards have the engine built in. It can process it side-by-side to the rest of the stuff...!

Man your card is fine, for your resolution. As said before, do not take Crysis/Warhead as the benchmark. Study man, it will pay off later. Then you can use or your disposable income on hardware --- like I do...!


----------



## tanvir_87 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys 
i m buying a new imac 21.5 inch 
you can have a look at it in the following link 
*www.apple.com/in/imac/
now in here i m getting two graphic card options NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory3 and 
ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor with 256MB of GDDR3 memory
which one shold i go for ????

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

hey guys 
i m buying a new imac 21.5 inch 
you can have a look at it in the following link 
*www.apple.com/in/imac/
now in here i m getting two graphic card options NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory3 and 
ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor with 256MB of GDDR3 memory
which one shold i go for ????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh: You've told what I expected. Thank you. It is not mine, a guy with HD5870 posted it. The main thing 'bout that is DX10 can do more if it's used properly. Look at that Crysis screenshot, it looks much like DX11. I think DiRT 2 didn't do justice to DX11. I hope Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be a great DX11 game. I fear that, by the time I start earnin', will there be games like it is now? I love keyboard + mouse thingy. Will there any revolutionary changes in 'bout 10 years?


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I fear that, by the time I start earnin', will there be games like it is now? I love keyboard + mouse thingy. Will there any revolutionary changes in 'bout 10 years?



No worries..man, by then there will be kick ass game. 

I am from the era of Space Invaders, Samurai, NES, Atari...Contra, Mario, Kung Fu. I still remember installing DOOM using like 7-8 3.5" floppies, and now when I see games..gosh...........!

There will be great games buddy. See how Far Cry changed the world for us.  Worry for one thing..by the time you start to earn..will you get time to game...!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Yeah, that's one type of a worry. But what 'bout the hardwares? There'll be no brain-controlled games or somethin', right? I worry that, as I said before, I love kbd. + mouse gamin'. Some Mistry guy found out Sixth Sense & I don't like to control games or anythin' in air. I need hardware like it is now.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tanvir_87 said:


> hey guys
> i m buying a new imac 21.5 inch
> you can have a look at it in the following link
> *www.apple.com/in/imac/
> ...



HD4670 is far powerful than 9400GT.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Man, how could you miss the main thing. You card does not support Dx11...?? So you will see jack difference..!!!! Unless those screen shots were not rendered on your system..?
> 
> Regarding Tessellation, it will not eat too much FPS, cause the 5xxx cards have the engine built in. It can process it side-by-side to the rest of the stuff...!
> 
> Man your card is fine, for your resolution. As said before, do not take Crysis/Warhead as the benchmark. Study man, it will pay off later. Then you can use or your disposable income on hardware --- like I do...!




Many game developer says that upcoming DX 11 games takes more juice from GPU [ so 10% less fps than Dx 10] , Although DX 11 supporting may or may not be launching in 2010 , Fall 2010 will be the 1st DX 11 games arrival - There will not be huge difference like Dx 9 & DX 10 (regardless DX 10 is almost same as DX 11) pictures surely identifies some naked difference - But while gaming we wont see much difference .

Gosh Crysis 2 is DX 10 or DX 11 ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey..whats the use of shader clock???

@NVIDIAGeek: the 5XXX is a DX11 card & once DX11 games comes all the DX10 or 10.1 Gcards will suffer the huge fps drop..... in DX11 games.....

So, guys in 2010 buy DX11 cards...& say bye-bye 2 DX10.1 cards...

I think BattleForge is a DX11 game...

& the so & so game optimized for nvidia/ati chip is 100% true...guys dont take dat word 
for granted.....
coz FarCry 2....Dunia Engine is optimized for nvidia so those cards have upper hand in this game....when compared to ATI cards....u will see a fps/performance difference....

similarly Battle Forge is optimized for ATI cards...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys do some proper research before buying/getting a replacement, especially in Kolkata. I am giving a basic information so that the regular advisers in this forum can carry forward the information when people meet any problems.
When the dealer/distributor says you will get a new card rather than getting the card repaired, emphasize the following points.
# If you're getting a new card, will you have to pay a small amount? If you're paying a small amount, they will give you a bill with the date of when you are receiving the card and the replacement product's serial code, even if they call it "processing fee". If you're not paying anything, they will mention the date of your original purchase, but with the serial code of the replaced unit. In both the cases, open the card infront of the dealers (unfortunatly, if its a sealed pack, you can open it after making the payment) and see if the serial code on the product and box is the same. 

Do note that all thanks to multiple rebadge/multiple models in an nvidia card model itself, certain "models" and packaging don't say visibly whether its a green edition or standard/overclocked edition, thereby confusing the newbies and even regular buyers. For instace, a packaging of xfx 9800gt model PV-T98G-YMF3. They have 2 types of packaging of its specific model circulating world wide- one which says green edition and one which does not. The packaging which does not emphasize that its a green edition, you need to be careful. A lot of sellers are selling green edition cards because now cards are being bundled with packages with no indication at all. 

Therefore for any hardware, irrespective the brand's reputation/hype, make efforts to mention the specific model number. Even if you see rams like corsair xms2 and coolermaster extreme/extreme plus/silent/pro whatever, there are many models in the series itself which is not emphasized clearly-for examply corsair vx450 or true120e rev c, etc. I am sorry I can't give my attention to this forum as I am handling another forum, but I am sure we all regular advisers can exchange information out of mutual benefit, irrespective of which forums we stick to. At the end of day, its going to help the consumers and us, therefore purging and decreasing any chance of corruption/fraud/exploiting loopholes. Spread the word.


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Many game developer says that upcoming DX 11 games takes more juice from GPU [ so 10% less fps than Dx 10] , Although DX 11 supporting may or may not be launching in 2010 , Fall 2010 will be the 1st DX 11 games arrival - There will not be huge difference like Dx 9 & DX 10 (regardless DX 10 is almost same as DX 11) pictures surely identifies some naked difference - But while gaming we wont see much difference .
> 
> Gosh Crysis 2 is DX 10 or DX 11 ???



It has a different shader model, and for sure offers Tesselation. Again FPS loss will be relative to the situation. If the card is powerful enough, and utilizes the Dx11 codepath, there should not be a FPS loss. There is a difference between Dx9 and Dx11 regarding image for sure.

Crysis does not use Dx11.



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey..whats the use of shader clock???
> 
> @NVIDIAGeek: the 5XXX is a DX11 card & once DX11 games comes all the DX10 or 10.1 Gcards will suffer the huge fps drop..... in DX11 games.....
> 
> ...





> In the field of computer graphics, a *shader* is a set of software instructions, which is used primarily to calculate rendering effects on graphics hardware with a high degree of flexibility. Shaders are used to program the graphics processing unit (GPU) programmable rendering pipeline, which has mostly superseded the fixed-function pipeline that allowed only common geometry transformation and pixel shading functions; with shaders, customized effects can be used.



You cannot generalize it that easily man. Once a new codepath is released thus the previous generation of cards will not be able to render. See this forum, how many users have Dx10.1/11 cards. Most are making do with Dx9. It takes a while for technology of hardware and software(games) to be exactly on the same path.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^When DX11 becomes mainstream and greatly optimized games come, there will be HD6xxx and GT3xx. So, if I buy HD5850 now, it'll be thrown away by HD6850 just like HD4850 did to HD3850. I'd better wait. GF9800GTX+ will do it's part till Crysis 2 comes.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey..whats the use of shader clock???
> 
> @NVIDIAGeek: the 5XXX is a DX11 card & once DX11 games comes all the DX10 or 10.1 Gcards will suffer the huge fps drop..... in DX11 games.....
> 
> ...



Ati & nvidia use different architectures for the graphics card

the radeon hd5870 has 1600 stream processors/shaders running at 850 mhz same as the chip/engine which runs at 850 mhz
geforce gtx285 has 240 stream processors/shaders running at 1476 mhz & its chip/engine runs at 648 mhz

ati stream processors cannot run at different frequency compared to the chip
because they are designed in that way


----------



## homo_sapien (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a ~4000 graphic card i have got biostar 945gz mobo with 1 pci x16 1.0a slot and 450w psu. i found following choices reasonable

9500 gt , 128 bit, 512 mb ddr3 
hd 4650 and 4670
can u tell which one to choose from 9500 and 4650 (i know 4670 beats them all)
also is 4650 available in ddr3?
i there 512 mb version available of all as vendor insists on buying 1 gb version but tom's hardware says its no good
also which brand to prefer
vendor told some unknown vtx or something as bieng the cheapest.
any other stuff i should mind. are there any good shops in wazirpur delhi?

also i forgot i have a d -sub lcd monitor(samsung) should it play any role in my choice are there dvi to d sub converter available? also how much they will cost like


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A 9600GT for 4.5k should be much better option.

inside 4k, if you get HD4650, go for it.


----------



## homo_sapien (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600 for 4.5k!! dont know but all the tech magazines and websites like e bay put it around 5000


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'm confused now...shud i get a 5850 and be done wit it, or shud i get a 9800gtx+ and weather the storm i.e. wait for 6xxx or 3xx?
pls help


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> i'm confused now...shud i get a 5850 and be done wit it, or shud i get a 9800gtx+ and weather the storm i.e. wait for 6xxx or 3xx?
> pls help



9800Gtx ?? 

6XXX cards never mind ,


----------



## homo_sapien (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if i go for zotac 9500 gt shoulg i buy basic card or factory overclocked one(9500 gt amp) which is considerably costlier. i mean i can invest that money in buying some other equipments.
and is hd 4650 available in ddr3 ram? if yes ,cost?
are there any good dealers in wazirpur delhi? as nehru place is just too far


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



homo_sapien said:


> if i go for zotac 9500 gt shoulg i buy basic card or factory overclocked one(9500 gt amp) which is considerably costlier. i mean i can invest that money in buying some other equipments.
> and is hd 4650 available in ddr3 ram? if yes ,cost?
> are there any good dealers in wazirpur delhi? as nehru place is just too far



U can ask *ASIGH *for delhi dealers 

BTW y u r opting for 9500GT or 4650 - both cards are very basic cards ??


----------



## asingh (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 

It will have to be Nehru Place. Nothing else.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



homo_sapien said:


> if i go for zotac 9500 gt shoulg i buy basic card or factory overclocked one(9500 gt amp) which is considerably costlier. i mean i can invest that money in buying some other equipments.
> and is hd 4650 available in ddr3 ram? if yes ,cost?
> are there any good dealers in wazirpur delhi? as nehru place is just too far



No need to buy that factory OCed amp edition ! Just get the plain 9500GT and make sure it has 512MB of GDDR3 mem though


----------



## homo_sapien (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> U can ask *ASIGH *for delhi dealers
> 
> BTW y u r opting for 9500GT or 4650 - both cards are very basic cards ??



actually i just want my older pc to survive an year or bit more with most popular games in mid or low settings. then i'll build a better performing pc with better processor and graphic power. hence these basic cards

my heart is with 4670 as i dont even have to replace my power supply for it
but the dealers i contacted quote the price around 4800 rs which is no where near what is quoted on the forum.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ApoCalypse: Wait for Fermi. As asigh's sayin', HD5000 series are overpriced.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> @ApoCalypse: Wait for Fermi. As asigh's sayin', HD5000 series are overpriced.



Are u in love with FERMI ???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^O' course.  ATI sucks as$! For me.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^O' course.  ATI sucks as$! For me.



I wish i too in love if FERMI is a gal !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Darn, man!


----------



## drazzzt1c (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Need ur reviews..
m usin a XFX 9800 GT 512 Mb ddr3 card,n i wana sell thsi off n get a XFX 250 GTX,presently XFX 250 GTX is available for 8.5 or sumfin in my place...

Wat say shuld i get the 250 gtx?
ny big difference in both the cards?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Super difference. At what res. are plannin' to play games?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



drazzzt1c said:


> Need ur reviews..
> m usin a XFX 9800 GT 512 Mb ddr3 card,n i wana sell thsi off n get a XFX 250 GTX,presently XFX 250 GTX is available for 8.5 or sumfin in my place...
> 
> Wat say shuld i get the 250 gtx?
> ny big difference in both the cards?


 
not the right time and not great idea to jump to 250GTS from 9800GT. wait for Fermi or wait for price fall of HD5770.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



drazzzt1c said:


> Need ur reviews..
> m usin a XFX 9800 GT 512 Mb ddr3 card,n i wana sell thsi off n get a XFX 250 GTX,presently XFX 250 GTX is available for 8.5 or sumfin in my place...
> 
> Wat say shuld i get the 250 gtx?
> ny big difference in both the cards?



selling 9800GT & getting GTS 250 not worth , better wait for GT3XX


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Not a thin' 'bout GT300, eh people?


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All you guys who are waiting for the Gt300/FERMI......

Happy waiting..while the rest of us game on...!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if not Fermi then better get AMD's offerings 

anyways, since the first DX11 game will be released only couple of months later, there is no hurry. By the time the first game comes out, I think the price of HD5770 will be inside 8k and will be a great buy then


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> I think the price of HD5770 will be inside 8k and will be a great buy then



hey is this HD5770 a great card...& great buy....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it's a great card but is overpriced.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> it's a great card but is overpriced.


ummm its 11.5k in LT now...so 2~3 months wait


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any card starting with *HD5* is overpriced as now...!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

seriously how is hd5850 overpriced when its beating whats offered at that price point by nvidia


----------



## iKnow (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi all. I have HP a6040in Desktop. Its config is Intel E4300 1.8Ghz 3Gb RAM and ASUSTek LEONITE Mother board with Intel i945G/GS/P/PL chipset. Can any one tell me whicn GFX card should i buy? My budeg is arounf 5K~6K. I want to play all knids of games


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



iKnow said:


> Hi all. I have HP a6040in Desktop. Its config is Intel E4300 1.8Ghz 3Gb RAM and ASUSTek LEONITE Mother board with Intel i945G/GS/P/PL chipset. Can any one tell me whicn GFX card should i buy? My budeg is arounf 5K~6K. I want to play all knids of games



1st check your mobo has PCI-E slot or not....& then decide...

within 6k u can get HD4770 or HD4830  also u need a gud PSU


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> seriously how is hd5850 overpriced when its beating whats offered at that price point by nvidia



Yes true. But I feel around 2K-3K less would be the sweet spot.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yeah, wait for Fermi 'cause GTS 350 may beat the hell outta HD5850!  

@asigh: I'm enjoyin' Crysis with GF9800GTX+ . Anybody usin' such a Phucin' ol' card? I was so happy when I unboxed HD4850 thinkin' I had one of the most powerful GPU, but now, it's sh*t! Paid a staggerin' *13.6K!!*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I was so happy when I unboxed HD4850 thinkin' I had one of the most powerful GPU, but now, it's sh*t! Paid a staggerin' *13.6K!!*



This will happen every year....new one comes old one becomes crap....
bcoz we have moore's law in 1st place.....


----------



## iKnow (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> 1st check your mobo has PCI-E slot or not....& then decide...
> 
> within 6k u can get HD4770 or HD4830  also u need a gud PSU


I have one PCI-E slot as well as a std PCI slot. Should I worry about SMPS? Because i am not sure about my PC's Wattage 
 Thaks for the reply


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Karan: Yeah, new one comes and ol' one goes, just like humans. I soon gonna go . But some can buy new ones & some can't. And, I'm in the latter group o' guys.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

new card is coming -*news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10400295-64.html


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^This guy here: efaco5 is the luckiest dude I've ever seen! Go to his page. He's awesome! *Warnin': Explicit content!* Reply for y'er post is, that's ol'!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ really its old, not at available in market, and then what would you call new


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I mean, ol' info.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> new card is coming -*news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10400295-64.html



It's already released and there is nothing new  and news about HD5970 was discussed many times in this forum - look at the news date ( ie check your source ) it's dated 





> November 17, 2009 10:50 PM PST


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a HD4670 on my system. How do i find out if it is installed in the PCI slot or the PCI-Express Slot?

Assuming it is in the in the PCI slot will there be any problem if i remove the card from there and stick it in the PCI-E slot will there be any problems/difference??

My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L


----------



## asingh (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It can only dock to the PCI-Express Slot. No where else, nothing else.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Download ATI 9.12 

*www.mediafire.com/?mnmtt5nemmm

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------

Download ATI 9.12 ...

*www.mediafire.com/?mnmtt5nemmm


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lethalweaponforever said:


> I have a HD4670 on my system. How do i find out if it is installed in the PCI slot or the PCI-Express Slot?
> 
> Assuming it is in the in the PCI slot will there be any problem if i remove the card from there and stick it in the PCI-E slot will there be any problems/difference??
> 
> My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L


 
No offense bro but before asking such dumb question, why didn't you look up the internet to find out about PCI and PCIe slots. 

PCI and PCI-E are totally different. you can't stick a PCI-E card in PCI slot and vice versa. if you have HD4670, it should be PCI-E card and you can use it only on PCI-E slot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lethalweaponforever said:


> I have a HD4670 on my system. How do i find out if it is installed in the PCI slot or the PCI-Express Slot?
> 
> Assuming it is in the in the PCI slot will there be any problem if i remove the card from there and stick it in the PCI-E slot will there be any problems/difference??
> 
> My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L



Heee what a noob..if u can see ur display...working & can play hi-fi games then its ur Gcard on its ryt slot....
even if u r soooo curious then open the cabby....check the three parallel (white) slots they r the PCI.... & the one alone colorful slot(may b 2 in some boards) like pole star is PCI-E slot...dats my dumbest answer


----------



## asingh (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sxyadii said:


> Download ATI 9.12
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/?mnmtt5nemmm
> 
> ...



These are good drivers. I read some forums, great reviews. But to be safe wait for the official ones on the ATI website. Thanks, for the information though.



desiibond said:


> No offense bro but before asking such dumb question, why didn't you look up the internet to find out about PCI and PCIe slots.
> 
> PCI and PCI-E are totally different. you can't stick a PCI-E card in PCI slot and vice versa. if you have HD4670, it should be PCI-E card and you can use it only on PCI-E slot.



Yea, forgot to mention in my original post. Physically they are different. True. It is like fitting a 'D' size cell in a torch that requires 'C' size cells. 



KaranTh85 said:


> Heee what a noob..if u can see ur display...working & can play hi-fi games then its ur Gcard on its ryt slot....
> even if u r soooo curious then open the cabby....check the three parallel (white) slots they r the PCI.... & the one alone colorful slot(may b 2 in some boards) like pole star is PCI-E slot...dats my dumbest answer



Nice.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sxyadii said:


> Download ATI 9.12
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/?mnmtt5nemmm
> 
> ...



not available on official site.


----------



## IllegalUser (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,  need your help in getting a new graphic card below 5k..which should play almost all latest games atleast in mid- high settings.  And im having a normal PSU ..450W Odyssey.. so i dont think it wont be a good idea if i get a DDR3 Graphic Card. Is there any possibility to play if i get a DDR 3 card without buying a new PSU ??  

Here is my system settings

AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+
Asus M2n68- AM Graphic Integrated Motherboard
2GB RAM
and a normal PSU (450W Odyssey)

So suggest me a good graphic card.

I have got some options. 

1. Xfx Nvidia9600 GT 512/1gb DDR2
2. Xfx Nvidia GT 220 1gb DDR 2
3. ATI Radeon™ HD 4670 DDR 2

So please help me guys.

Thank you.
Illegal User.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ your best bet is an HD4670... for your PSU


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for instant but which gfx 1gb is better , only for gaming, price upto 15-16k, a friend of mine wants it, i said hd4890,


----------



## smltngs (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which provides better driver support, nvidia or ati?(according to recent times)


----------



## tkin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> for instant but which gfx 1gb is better , only for gaming, price upto 15-16k, a friend of mine wants it, i said hd4890,


HD5850 @ 16.8 k is faster than HD4890, its also DX11 capable, the fastest card below 20k now.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



smltngs said:


> which provides better driver support, nvidia or ati?(according to recent times)



for windows both ok, for linux ati sucks.

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




tkin said:


> HD5850 @ 16.8 k is faster than HD4890, its also DX11 capable, the fastest card below 20k now.



bro sorry now he says below 10k between 6-10k.


----------



## tkin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



smltngs said:


> which provides better driver support, nvidia or ati?(according to recent times)


Both are as bad and good as ever, both are equal in terms of driver optimization, but nVidia is a tad better with linux drivers and also had done a better job with drivers for professional graphics apps, if its for gaming only then both are equivalent.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




azaad_shri75 said:


> for windows both ok, for linux ati sucks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Ok, then GTX260 @ about 10k is the fastest you can get, but its DX10, if you need DX11 get HD5770 @12k(tad slower than GTX260 with existing games, no idea about future DX11 games, but since it natively supports DX11 it should be faster than GTX260)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok thanks would pass the message to him, is both the cards with one gb and ddr5 vram?


----------



## IllegalUser (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ your best bet is an HD4670... for your PSU




Ok. DDR3 or DDR2 ?? both DDR2 & DDR3 needs 400W .. btw can it play all latest games in mid - high settings ??

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

no reply from anyone !!   help me out friends .....


----------



## asingh (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> not available on official site.


Be patient. They will come, in few days. These drivers rock.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Be patient. They will come, in few days. These drivers rock.



now available.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IllegalUser said:


> Ok. DDR3 or DDR2 ?? both DDR2 & DDR3 needs 400W .. btw can it play all latest games in mid - high settings ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------
> 
> no reply from anyone !!   help me out friends .....


mid settings.... depends on your budget... your psu should be able to support both


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



IllegalUser said:


> Ok. DDR3 or DDR2 ?? both DDR2 & DDR3 needs 400W .. btw can it play all latest games in mid - high settings ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------
> 
> no reply from anyone !!   help me out friends .....



Dont worry, a 400W PSU will suffice.. Get DDR3 variant of HD4670... It can play all the latest games in mid-high settings at 1024x768..... Above that res, you may need to turn down few options...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It's available on the official site. Made easy for you guys, just click here: Catalyst 9.12. I'm slightly movin' towards ATI nowadays. Darn NVIDIA! When's GT300 comin'?


----------



## IllegalUser (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ ssk_the_gr8 & rajkumar_pb - thnx guys. Went and enquired about the price.. its 4.6k. Tax included. And i got some good reviews about this card too.. will let you know once i get this card.


----------



## vegadjoseph (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,folks
i got one"Geforce 7300 GT" graphics card with me. Can i use it along with a new motherboard "jetway HA07 Ultra"  and "AMD Athlon II X 250" processor  Please enlighten me.
Thanking everybody in advance
Vegadjoseph


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^yes u can.

guys a friend of mine needs a graphics card and a pentium 4 compatible mobo.imo he should go for a card without external power, init?

suggest me such cards within 6-6.5k.for which his 3.0ghz p4 wont be a bottleneck


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please recommend me a Nvidia's graphics card which will be compatibe with my PC.
I have 
4 GB RAM
PCI-E 1.0 X 16 slot
450 Watt power supply
250 GB hard disk
Motherboard-Intel  essential series  DG41RQI
Monitor resolution-1600 x 900
Processor-Intel core 2 duo 2.93GHz
My budget is till Rs.8000


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rahul Kavlekar said:


> Please recommend me a Nvidia's graphics card which will be compatibe with my PC.
> I have
> 4 GB RAM
> PCI-E 1.0 X 16 slot
> ...



What is your budget?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Rahul, 

what is the model number of your motherboard?
what it the SMPS you have?
What is resolution that your monitor has?


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please recommend me a Nvidia's graphics card which will be compatibe with my PC.
I have 
4 GB RAM
PCI-E 1.0 X 16 slot
450 Watt power supply
250 GB hard disk
Motherboard-Intel  essential series  DG41RQI
Monitor resolution-1600 x 900
Processor-Intel core 2 duo 2.93GHz
My budget is till Rs.8000


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rahul Kavlekar said:


> Please recommend me a Nvidia's graphics card which will be compatibe with my PC.
> I have
> 4 GB RAM
> PCI-E 1.0 X 16 slot
> ...



Can u specify which BRAND PSU u r using ?? (SMPS name ) ??


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please recommend me a Nvidia's graphics card which will be compatibe with my PC.
I have
4 GB RAM
PCI-E 1.0 X 16 slot
450 Watt power supply
250 GB hard disk
Motherboard-Intel essential series DG41RQI
Monitor resolution-1600 x 900
Processor-Intel core 2 duo 2.93GHz
My budget is till Rs.8000
SMPS is of i Ball
I got the SMPS with the cabinet(iBall i7272)

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rahul Kavlekar said:


> Please recommend me a Nvidia's graphics card which will be compatibe with my PC.
> I have
> 4 GB RAM
> PCI-E 1.0 X 16 slot
> ...



ur smps (PSu) should be changed in order to buy good performance graphics card !

Decent PSU price 

Corsair VX450 - 3.9K
Tagaan 500 watts - 3.5K 

Graphics to handle ur resolution !

HD 4850 - 6.7K 
GTS 250 - 7.2K 

Its all ur decision ??


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Nice suggestion buddy 

@ *Rahul Kavlekar* - If you want to keep your budget under 8K then get Gigabyte superb psu @ Rs. 2.4K and a Galaxy/Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 around Rs. 5.5K


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Nice suggestion buddy
> 
> @ *Rahul Kavlekar* - If you want to keep your budget under 8K then get Gigabyte superb psu @ Rs. 2.4K and a Galaxy/Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 around Rs. 5.5K



Thats awesome dude !! u keep up giving tactical prices - WOW , i missed it 

*Rahul Kavlekar -  its nice suggestion by topgear for ur budget !*


----------



## smltngs (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can 9800gt handle all games(except crysis) at 1280x1024 with all settings max?
wat is the max price can be paid for this card?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



smltngs said:


> can 9800gt handle all games(except crysis) at 1280x1024 with all settings max?
> wat is the max price can be paid for this card?



Yes sure ! with out any problem 

5.5K for 512MB from ZOTAC


----------



## JATT13 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want 2 buy agraphic card my budget is 3.5k-4k.
plz suggest..

My Confi..
Intel C2D E4400 2.0
Mobo Intel Original 965RY
2Gb Ram 800FSB
450 watt PSU Crosr.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Thats awesome dude !! u keep up giving tactical prices - WOW , i missed it
> 
> *Rahul Kavlekar -  its nice suggestion by topgear for ur budget !*



Thanks buddy but don't call me dude - saying buddy will do just fine  

@ JATT13 - Do you have corsair 450W PSU ?? If yes ---

If so then you can hook up gfx card like GTX 260 ( around Rs. 9.5 K ). For your budget a 9600GT ( around 4.5-4.7K ) would be a good choice.

If you don' have corsair 450W psu but has some generic branded psu then get HD4670 around 4.5K.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ SURE


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Topgear's one of 'em who hates people callin' him "dude". Right topgear? You've my company, budd.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

calling dude , I too dont like, I never address any one like that.


----------



## asingh (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Ya hate it too....!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anyone ready to help me with my no-externally powered gpu question??


----------



## asingh (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^yes u can.
> 
> guys a friend of mine needs a graphics card and a pentium 4 compatible mobo.imo he should go for a card without external power, init?
> 
> suggest me such cards within 6-6.5k.for which his 3.0ghz p4 wont be a bottleneck



Why...what is the issue with external power. Does he have a bad PSU. Which motherboard..he has..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats with this DUDES problem ?? 

OFF TOPIC - I want to know wat is the real meaning of DUDE ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ its like slang way of addressing a person- hey fellow


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Whats with this DUDES problem ??
> 
> *OFF TOPIC - I want to know wat is the real meaning of DUDE* ??



*dude* - an informal form of address for a man; "Say, fellow, what are you doing?"; "Hey buster, what's up?"

_Informal_  A man who is very fancy or sharp in dress and demeanor.


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude, buster, buddy, man, amigo, bhiya, bro, brother, mate, chum, pardna, bud, buddy...!


----------



## warfreak (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would like to know the ideal temperature for an 8600GT. My card runs @ 47-50C when idle.
At maximum load it sometimes touches almost 85C!
Here is the screenshot from Speedfan.


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
File is not coming. Embed it here. Also update your signature with the system configuration.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys...not dudes 

check it out

*ixbtlabs.com/articles2/video/guide-03.html 

Great article to get grip on Graphics Card


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I love callin' "budd", "gringo", "padre" & "amigo". 

Can HD5850 run flawlessly with 600W PSU?


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It can run flawlessly on 650W-200W....!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^*[Offtopic:* Come to Krow's channel, amigo.]


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I lost the link...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh dont bother now.he has droped the idea.he'll upgrade soon


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



warfreak said:


> I would like to know the ideal temperature for an 8600GT. My card runs @ 47-50C when idle.
> At maximum load it sometimes touches almost 85C!
> Here is the screenshot from Speedfan.



That's too hot. What's your Ambient Temp ??

It should be around 65-72C under load.


----------



## asingh (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@TopGear:
I think 85C is fine for the 8600GT. They were hot editions. Remember someone had it in their signature "I have a microwave..I have a 8600GT".


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> @TopGear:
> I think 85C is fine for the 8600GT. They were hot editions. Remember someone had it in their signature "I have a microwave..I have a 8600GT".



Oh ya..dat was 'Nvidia' i guess...


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^loool yea, signature was "xfx 8600GT Electric Stove Edition"


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

should i get a 9800 now and wait for 6xxx/fermi or get a 5850 straitaway?
(offtopic:come over 2 channel krow more often!)


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

let's see.

if you buy 9800GT now for 5.5k and if Fermi that can compete with HD5850 is released in February for price tag of 18k. 

By that time 9800GT second hand sale price will be around 3.5k?? In that case, you will be losing 2.5k. This means that you will be able to get better deal only if HD5850 price comes down to 12k or 13k, which I think is very much possible  by March/April.

just my thought


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> if Fermi that can compete with HD5850 is released in February for price tag of 18k.


 when fermi will release ? 



desiibond said:


> if HD5850 price comes down to 12k or 13k, which I think is very much possible  by March/April.
> just my thought



Wow...then i will get 5850 instead of 5770 if its 11k @dat month


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^There's Fermi on the horizon. GF100. I'm waitin' for it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> @TopGear:
> I think 85C is fine for the 8600GT. They were hot editions. Remember someone had it in their signature "I have a microwave..I have a 8600GT".



Yup, their 1st generation card was notorious for heat generation but I've personally used a 8600GT from the same brand but it sytays around 68-72C under full load be when the ambient temp is around 36-38C ( summer days )..



KaranTh85 said:


> Oh ya..dat was 'Nvidia' i guess...





zyberboy said:


> ^loool yea, signature was "xfx 8600GT Electric Stove Edition"



Yup, That was our forum member nvidia


----------



## warfreak (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
The ambient temperature of my system is around 35-37c at idle periods and goes upto 40c max. I have a pretty decent cooling environment. A cooling fan at the front and one at the back and another at an angle to the graphics card so that the system doesnt get hot from the heatsink of the card. Sadly there is no provision to make wind blow through the North-southbridge chips and the RAM modules.
Here is the rest of my config:
Core2Duo E4400 (OCed to 2.6GHz)
2GB Ram 667 Mhz
3 7200 rpm Hdds Having a temperature of max 46c at maximum load.
8600GT (Core: 600Mhz Memory:750Mhz)
I havent OCed the graphics card since it is already been factory OCed.

BTW I cant seem to be able to upload the screenshot with the upload attachments tab :/


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Put the image to imageshack, and post the link here, using the 'image embed' tool.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I was planning to buy Zotac GT 240. any other suggestions equivalent to it??

I just need it for HD playback and for causal gaming over the weekend on my home PC.

GT 240 hav CUDA + HDMI. and can say it hav DX10.1 and PhysX(even though not so useful  ) also Zotac GT 240 comes with 3D vision glasses.


----------



## swap_too_fast (Dec 25, 2009)

*msi 9400gt problem*

i just bought msi nvidia 9400gt gfx card, i have installed gfx card first time in my life, i dont know the settings.......
the problem is that my pc getting freezed evry time i start it, the mouse can move but screen gets freezed, this is looking like the refreshing of screen getting far beyond slow, screen flashes after every 5-6 sec.

some times pc gets freezed after first 5-10 min of work, sometimes it gets freezed on the welcome screen,restart is the only option i have to use,
i replace thermal paste below the heatsink of cpu.....but problem not solved,

i installed new fresh windows ...but all the same.

my configuration is 

MB: intel DG33BU

memory: 2GB DDR2

GFX card : MSI nvidia 9400gt 1gb DDR2
 HDD: WD 160gb


tell me if it is PSU PROBLEM< SOME CARD REQUIRES PSU WITH HIGHER RATINGS>>>
plz suggest me the correct solution....or settings....if any

thanks in advance....

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

i just bought msi nvidia 9400gt gfx card, i have installed gfx card first time in my life, i dont know the settings.......
the problem is that my pc getting freezed evry time i start it, the mouse can move but screen gets freezed, this is looking like the refreshing of screen getting far beyond slow, screen flashes after every 5-6 sec.

some times pc gets freezed after first 5-10 min of work, sometimes it gets freezed on the welcome screen,restart is the only option i have to use,
i replace thermal paste below the heatsink of cpu.....but problem not solved,

i installed new fresh windows ...but all the same.

my configuration is 

MB: intel DG33BU

memory: 2GB DDR2

GFX card : MSI nvidia 9400gt 1gb DDR2
 HDD: WD 160gb

plz suggest me the correct solution....or settings....if any

thanks in advance....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: msi 9400gt problem*



swap_too_fast said:


> i just bought msi nvidia 9400gt gfx card, i have installed gfx card first time in my life, i dont know the settings.......
> the problem is that my pc getting freezed evry time i start it, the mouse can move but screen gets freezed, this is looking like the refreshing of screen getting far beyond slow, screen flashes after every 5-6 sec.
> 
> some times pc gets freezed after first 5-10 min of work, sometimes it gets freezed on the welcome screen,restart is the only option i have to use,
> ...



Please mention ur processor & Monitor model name


----------



## amitjha (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys, need a quick suggestion, i want to buy a GFX Card and my budget is 6k.
My only requirement is that i shud be able to play COD4:modern warfare 2 at a decent enough resolution. So please suggest a decent GFX Card within my budget..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amitjha said:


> hey guys, need a quick suggestion, i want to buy a GFX Card and my budget is 6k.
> My only requirement is that i shud be able to play COD4:modern warfare 2 at a decent enough resolution. So please suggest a decent GFX Card within my budget..



Palit 9600GT 512MB 4.8K 
Gigabyte 450watts - 2.5K


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: msi 9400gt problem*



swap_too_fast said:


> my configuration is
> 
> MB: intel DG33BU
> 
> ...



Which PSU..you have.


----------



## swap_too_fast (Dec 25, 2009)

*PSU*

MY PSU IS

Model : Iball LPE 223-400
+3.3v :25A
+5V :32a
-5A :0.3a
+12A :17A
-12A :0.8A
+5VSB :2A

plz tell me if it isnt work for MSI Nvidia 9400gt.

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

And my processor is  intel core 2 duo E6550

my monitor is Viewsonic( dont know model no.) but 17 inch widescreen.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: PSU*



warfreak said:


> @topgear
> The ambient temperature of my system is around 35-37c at idle periods and goes upto 40c max. I have a pretty decent cooling environment. A cooling fan at the front and one at the back and another at an angle to the graphics card so that the system doesnt get hot from the heatsink of the card. Sadly there is no provision to make wind blow through the North-southbridge chips and the RAM modules.
> Here is the rest of my config:
> Core2Duo E4400 (OCed to 2.6GHz)
> ...



You have front Fan on the cabby ?? 80mm or 120mm. Your HDD Temps are also higher. They should be 44 ( max ).

The reason your HDD and GFX cards temp is high enough is - 3Hdds you have is choking the air intake off the front fan. So it's not able to push the cold air outside of your cabby into the hot part of the system. So the air flow is not working correctly.

Your cards idle temp is somewhat OK. But it's loading temp is too high due to not so good ventilation.

The side fan you have is mounted as intake/exhaust ?? Mount it as intake. If possible try removing one HDD. Clean all HW component of your PC including all fans. Take a look at the gfx card fan if it's working properly.

BTW, when did you bought that gfx card. It would be great if you can post your gfx cards exact model name and number.



swap_too_fast said:


> MY PSU IS
> 
> Model : Iball LPE 223-400
> +3.3v :25A
> ...



Though your PSu is not that great but it's enough to handle the load of your present system with the gfx card as 9400Gt only consumes around 25-30W.

Did you enabled the gfx card as primary display in BIOS. Did you set the onboard gfx to disabled ? What mobo do you have ( name and model no. ) ??

Did you installed gfx card drivers ??

Try installing  downloading fresh drivers for your gfx card from nvidia and install them.

Once done reboot and Check your monitors refresh rate by right click on desktop > properties > settings > Check the resolution and set it to 1280*1024 ( if it's not a widescreen monitor ) > click on advanced > monitor and set the refresh rate to 60Hz


----------



## swap_too_fast (Dec 26, 2009)

*CHeck my previous posts*



topgear said:


> Though your PSu is not that great but it's enough to handle the load of your present system with the gfx card as 9400Gt only consumes around 25-30W.
> 
> Did you enabled the gfx card as primary display in BIOS. Did you set the onboard gfx to disabled ? What mobo do you have ( name and model no. ) ??
> 
> ...




Please check my previous post with my problem......
i check my GFX card box, it says requirements are PSU with 300W( 12v with 18A).
MY PSU is with 400W( 12v with 17A)....

is that 1A difference in requirement is causing me problem?


----------



## warfreak (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: PSU*



topgear said:


> You have front Fan on the cabby ?? 80mm or 120mm. Your HDD Temps are also higher. They should be 44 ( max ).
> 
> The reason your HDD and GFX cards temp is high enough is - 3Hdds you have is choking the air intake off the front fan. So it's not able to push the cold air outside of your cabby into the hot part of the system. So the air flow is not working correctly.
> 
> ...



Well I thoroughly cleaned the cabinet yesterday and tucked away all the cables so that they don't obstruct the airflow. My hdd bay is wide enough to let the air from the front fan pass through the system.  Now the system is quite cool even after running it continuously for 4-5 hrs. 
My cabinet doesn't have a default front fan, I removed the floppy drive slots in the front and fitted an 80mm fan in its place. What exactly do you mean by configuring the side fan as intake? Should I make it blow air towards the heatsink area or suck air from the heatsink area?
BTW my graphics card heating problem is solved now. It was still under warranty so I got it replaced. Now the load temperature is 63-64c max that too only for high end games like Crysis and Section 8.
However the idle temperature is still on the high side (50c) though it might be because the 8600 chipset gets pretty hot by default. Would it be sensible to buy a cooling kit for such  low end card? I am going to upgrade in march next year so I need a temporary cooling solution till then.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ swap_too_fast - I know your PSU is rated at 17A on +12V rail but that's not even necessary for cards like 9400GT. Your total system power consumption is around 185 watt ( assuming 1 HDD, 1 ODD, 2 Rams and 3 fans ) max but your psu can deliver around 204 with it's +12V rail. BTW, How old your PSU is ?? and how many HDDs you have ?? 


@ warfreak - so dust was the culprit for your overheating gfx card , eh ? Glad to hear that now it's solved. Your cabby does not have provision for a front fan though it should have as front fans are very important for a perfectly ventilated cabby though it's good that you have managed to tuck in a 80mm one anyway 

By  intake I meant - make it blow air towards the heatsink. BTW, By referring to heatsink do you pointing to gfx card's heatsink area or the cpu's heat sink area ?

The idle and load temps you are getting now is perfectly fine and you don't need to buy a gfx card cooler.


----------



## warfreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks! 
The fan is directed towards the heatsink of the gfx card. If you say the temperatures are ok then I guess I dont have to buy a vga cooler.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey I guys I need some help regarding my. There I s a problem going with my from last 7 days .The problem is when I play games like saboteur and fallout 3,whole screen goes pink although some parts of the game are still visible and i have to restart my pc. Alt-tab doesn't work. So i set the gfx settings to low on fallout 3 and lunched the game, now the game stops responding. 
My config:-
Intel Core2Q6600
Intel DG33bu MOBO
Geforce 8600GT [195.62 driver]
2x1GB RAM
Windows 7 Ult 64bit
PSU GlacialStars GS-500A [ATX 12V 2.2V]


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it pink or reddish to be specific, if so check your vga cable,what type of vdu you have.


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jojothedragon said:


> Hey I guys I need some help regarding my. There I s a problem going with my from last 7 days .The problem is when I play games like saboteur and fallout 3,whole screen goes pink although some parts of the game are still visible and i have to restart my pc. Alt-tab doesn't work. So i set the gfx settings to low on fallout 3 and lunched the game, now the game stops responding.
> My config:-
> Intel Core2Q6600
> Intel DG33bu MOBO
> ...



Are you on the latest Forceware, and Dx


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ i am on the latest forceware . And the directx that comes with DiRT2 dvd which i assume should be latest.



> is it pink or reddish to be specific, if so check your vga cable,what type of vdu you have.


Its pink.


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Did you install anything new on your system. OS or something else. Do the cable check, else seems like a GPU issue.


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thx desii, so ill get 9800 now an den wait fr 5850 to come down.
Crysis+MW2, here i come!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh, offtopic, why you change your avatar so frequently, this one sucks , i know he is Nagarjuna,

@jojothedragon, then its not vga cable problem, might be with gfx drivers.


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> @asigh, offtopic, why you change your avatar so frequently, this one sucks , i know he is Nagarjuna,



Just like it. I get bored of the old one real quick. Plus am a big South Indian hero (and heroine) fan being North Indian. Nagaaa....is kewl. Still remember him in Shiva (original RGV) 

Well sorry if it does not appease you, next one might (all ready thought of it).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I didnt mean it seriously, was just kidding........


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I know buddy....even I replied with no gravity....!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Ye know what, Clint rocks! Change it to him.


----------



## amitjha (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Palit 9600GT 512MB 4.8K
> Gigabyte 450watts - 2.5K



thanx 4 ur reply, are you referring to the normal 9600GT or the 9600GT SUPER. Also I have recently purchased a 450Watt PSU from frontech, so if i can purchase a better GFX card from the moolah saved then plz suggest one... thanx in advance..


----------



## asingh (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*DISCLAIMER:​*Please do not take these as writing in stone. Just my logic and reasoning. Open for debate...as always.

Many times we debate the CPU: GPU ratio, primarily because the CPU feeds the data to the GPU. A CPU bottle neck (in this post CPU bottle neck is referred to bottle necking the GPU, no other computer device) in layman terms can be described as "the CPU is holding back the GPU in terms of processing. The GPU has to 'wait' for the CPU to send it more data to process." So I decided to run some benchmarks tests to verify this. Also if people find this logical, they can use the same method(s) to check their CPU bottleneck.

*Methodology:*
1. Installed Rivatuner (for load monitoring).
2. Patched .CFG file to realize the HD4890 GPU.
3. Started the Hardware Monitoring on Rivatuner -- let system idle for 15-20 seconds.
4. Ran specific 3D stress utility.
5. Upon exit of (4) at times automatic or manual again let system idle for 15-20 seconds.
6. Made screenshot of Rivatuner.

*System Specifications:*
CPU : E7400 (Wolfdale - 3M)
FSB X Multiplier : 381 Mhz x 10.5 = 4.00 Ghz

Motherboard : MSI Platinum
Chipset : P45 Intel Eaglelake/Intel 82801JR ICH10R
Bios Version : AMI v1.06 (02/20/2009)

Ram : Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-8500C5 4 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 @ 1016 Mhz.
Latency : 5-5-5-15

Graphic Card : PowerColor HD4890 [Xfire]
ATI Catalyst Version : 9.11

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
DirectX API: DirectX 10

CrossfireX : ON
Screen Resolution : 1980 x 1080
Motion Blur : OFF -- where available
VSynx : OFF -- where available

Below are the results of the stressing software, along with the settings used. I used two synthetic tests Unigine and Furmark and three real life games Crysis Warhead (via the benchmark utility), Resident Evil 5 (via the benchmark utility), and COD:MW2 (real play)

*Unigine Dx11 Benchmarking Tool:* 
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/7383/unigenesetting.png
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/4350/unigene.png
This tool does not use the second CPU core. And quite strongly stresses the CPU. You can see both GPUs are getting almost 100% stressed. At one point 75% CPU usage = 97% GPU usage. Does not seem like a CPU bottle neck.

*Furmark:*
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/5074/furmarksetting.png
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/4076/furmark.png
This tool also does not understand multi CPU cores. At one point 100% CPU Usage = 99% GPU usage. Could be a CPU bottle neck.

*Crysis Warhead:*
*img63.imageshack.us/img63/231/crysiswarheadsetting.png
*img63.imageshack.us/img63/497/crysiswarhead.png
Here both cores are definately being used by the game. The point highlighted by me shows a nice ratio of the CPUs working average 75% and both GPUs getting 100% load. Seem like no bottle neck here.

*Resident Evil 5:*
Setting used: AA=2x; Shadow Detail = high ; Texture Detail = high ; Overall Quality = high
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/5229/residentevilv.png
Here again both cores are being used. The CPU usage here is higher, but not at 100%. The GPUs are not being full used here. Here I feel, the game was being rendered 'easy'. So the GPUs were not stressed 100%. The benchmark showed me around 115 FPS overall.

*COD:Modern Warefare 2:*
Setting Used: AA=2x;Shadows,Specular Map,Depth of Field, Soft Smoked Edges, Ragdoll, Bullet Impact = Y ; Texture Quality = Automatic
*img63.imageshack.us/img63/944/codmw2.png
Both CPU cores are being used, and the GPUs are well stressed too. The GPUs are getting enough data, without the CPU stopping the process. 

*Overall Summary:*
My system has a CPU bottleneck -- but not major hindrance. It is able to render satisfactory on 1980 x 1080 and stresses the cards well. FPS is decent. Yes I should have mentioned FPS here, but honestly, all games are playable.
So what you guys say...! Hope this helps others figure out their systems, or future purchases/upgrades.


----------



## ashu@digit (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All, 

      Can you pls. suggest me GUP with in 7000/-

      My System config.....

      Intel DG965RY Board
      4 GB RAM (800)
      450 wt. (Power Supp.)


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Zotac 9600GT Green Edition @ 5k
or
HD4670 @ 4.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashu@digit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you pls. suggest me GUP with in 7000/-
> 
> ...



9600GT @ 4.8k
Gigabyte 460W Superb @ 2.4k


----------



## ashu@digit (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is there any specific model of this ( i.e. Palit GeForce 9600 GT sonic 1GB) you suggest.....

thanks comp@ddict and rajkumar_pb for reply


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ What PSU do you have exactly ?? Mention the brand name of that PSU .

If we can know about that you will be able to get more powerful cards like HD4850 or GTS 250


----------



## ashu@digit (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ What PSU do you have exactly ?? Mention the brand name of that PSU .
> 
> If we can know about that you will be able to get more powerful cards like HD4850 or GTS 250




I hav NavTech cabinet, i dont know brand of PSU, it shows 450w power supply. One more 
question my MBoard hav "PCI Express x16 graphics port". Is  GeForce 9800 512mb work?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashu@digit said:


> I hav NavTech cabinet, i dont know brand of PSU, it shows 450w power supply. One more
> question my MBoard hav "PCI Express x16 graphics port". Is  GeForce 9800 512mb work?



PCI-E is ok , but u need to get good PSU , like Gigabyte 450 watts , Corsair CX400 or tagan 8)


----------



## smltngs (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

happy new year to all

a dumb question:
the first time we install a nvidia graphic card do we need to install drivers given with the card n then upgrade to drivers from nvidia site
or
can we directly install latest drivers from nvidia site..


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



smltngs said:


> happy new year to all
> 
> a dumb question:
> the first time we install a nvidia graphic card do we need to install drivers given with the card n then upgrade to drivers from nvidia site
> ...


Drivers are always stand alone full package, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashu@digit said:


> I hav NavTech cabinet, i dont know brand of PSU, it shows 450w power supply. One more
> question my MBoard hav "PCI Express x16 graphics port". Is  GeForce 9800 512mb work?



Go for what i suggested in my prev post. Go for brands like Palit/Zotac. No way that your current PSU can handle the 9600GT...


----------



## asingh (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



smltngs said:


> happy new year to all
> 
> a dumb question:
> the first time we install a nvidia graphic card do we need to install drivers given with the card n then upgrade to drivers from nvidia site
> ...



New Drivers are realized periodically which are more optimized and have better functions embedded in them. So the driver you will get with the hardware -- high probability will be legacy. You can use them to 'go'. Post that, advice to get the latest ones from the website..for better performance.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ is it realized or released.......


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ hey little error while typo !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



smltngs said:


> a dumb question:
> the first time we install a nvidia graphic card do we need to install drivers given with the card n then upgrade to drivers from nvidia site
> or
> can we directly install latest drivers from nvidia site..



Yup u can install the drivers directly from official site.....always updated 2 latest...to get full juice out of the box....


----------



## asingh (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ is it realized or released.......



Second option...! 



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ hey little error while typo !



 Ya...!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashu@digit said:


> is there any specific model of this ( i.e. Palit GeForce 9600 GT sonic 1GB) you suggest.....
> 
> thanks comp@ddict and rajkumar_pb for reply



*Get any GeForce 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5k price*

The cooler is efficient and aftermarket cooler GPUs are costly(nearly as high as 9800GT) no not worth it...


----------



## racevthme (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the maximum Resolution supported does ATI HD4850 1GB GDDR3 support?
i cannot set 1920 by 1080 on my new BenQ 24 inches monitor G2412HD  .. if i set that to 1920 by 1080 my monitor sides are being chopped off  .. can somebody help me?


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Max Resolution: 2560x1600

Make the resolution type to 'landscape' for display settings.


----------



## racevthme (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope buddy!! it is in landscape mode only  n forgot ot mention the cable i used is dvi to hdmi .. does this somehow affect this?

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

hey !! yes it is the cable issue ! i mean USING  hdmi-DVI CABLE  I NO WAY CAN GE T THAT RESOLUTI0ON.. JUST NOW I USED dvi-dvi CABLE AND GOT MY REOLUTION WRKING FINE


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Great you solved it. But DVI-HDMI should also give proper resolution. There should be some setting in CCC. There is an HDMI option in the 'Desktop and displays'.


----------



## racevthme (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes ofcurse it's there in CCC !! but i tried all modes ..no use


----------



## snehit (Jan 9, 2010)

*WHich configuration is better choice for gaming*

I am thinking to order this configuration for HP laptop but probably *graphics card* is the *average* even Nvidia stated that this card is "performance". I want to play high end game. what I gonna do?	

Espresso Black 
•	Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
•	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-720QM Processor (1.6GHz, 6MB L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB) w/Turbo Boost up to 2.8 GHz 
•	FREE Upgrade to 4GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm) from 2GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm) 
•	FREE Upgrade to 320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection 
•	1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 230M 
•	15.6" diagonal High Definition LED HP Brightview Widescreen Display (1366x768) 
•	LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-RW with Double Layer Support 
•	Webcam Only 
•	Intel Wireless-N Card 
•	HP Integrated HDTV Hybrid Tuner 
•	HP Color Matching Keyboard 
•	6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
•	No Modem 
•	System Recovery DVD with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
•	Microsoft(R) Works 9.0 
•	HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope




Espresso Black
Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor P7550 (2.26GHz, 3 MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
4GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)
FREE Upgrade to 500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive from 250GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
1GB ATI Radeon(TM) HD 4650 Graphics
15.6" diagonal High Definition LED HP Brightview Widescreen Display (1366x768)
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-RW with Double Layer Support
Webcam Only
Intel Wireless-N Card
HP Integrated HDTV Hybrid Tuner
HP Color Matching Keyboard
6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
No Modem
System Recovery DVD with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Microsoft(R) Works 9.0
HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope


----------



## snehit (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*please reply soon. i want to buy it early may be in two or three days*


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



snehit said:


> I am thinking to order this configuration for HP laptop but probably *graphics card* is the *average* even Nvidia stated that this card is "performance". I want to play high end game. what I gonna do?
> 
> Espresso Black
> •	Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> ...


OK, bad news, that won't play any good high end game(forget crysis, that won't run far cry 2).
Tell us your budget.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



snehit said:


> *please reply soon. i want to buy it early may be in two or three days*



The mobile graphics card version is 40% less performance compared to Desktop version 

For ex.ie - GTX 260 & GTX 260M are same category but desktop & mobile version bay be said as eco version powerless , the mobile version performs 25-30% lesser than desktop version


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've read that mobile versions of GT200's are rebrands of 9xxxM series. Is this correct?


----------



## snehit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> OK, bad news, that won't play any good high end game(forget crysis, that won't run far cry 2).
> Tell us your budget.



I can spend 1200$


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> I've read that mobile versions of GT200's are rebrands of 9xxxM series. Is this correct?


No, its worse, GT230M has 48 shaders and 128 bit ddr2/ddr3 memory path.


----------



## snehit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> No, its worse, GT230M has 48 shaders and 128 bit ddr2/ddr3 memory path.



what other option I do have for gaming laptop? what kinda card i need to have in laptop


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



snehit said:


> what other option I do have for gaming laptop? what kinda card i need to have in laptop



Studio XPS 16 from DELL cost u 67000 - 69000 but it comes with HD4670 moderate to play only @ 1200 X 800 kinda resolutions not more than that !

Please if u want to go for gaming then desktop is the only choice or else u need more than 1 lakh budget for laptop


----------



## snehit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Studio XPS 16 from DELL cost u 67000 - 69000 but it comes with HD4670 moderate to play only @ 1200 X 800 kinda resolutions not more than that !
> 
> Please if u want to go for gaming then desktop is the only choice or else u need more than 1 lakh budget for laptop



okay. I got the clear understanding for this. What about GTX series? Is that better in all the graphics card available today?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



snehit said:


> okay. I got the clear understanding for this. What about GTX series? Is that better in all the graphics card available today?



@ now , HD 58XX series is peak for ur budget if ur going for Desktop HD58XX DX11 series is an option , GTX is OLD 08 cards but enough power to handle todays games @ full HD 1080p buts it is DX10

If u r going for Desktop please post BUDGET based on the config u need ?? 

If u r gaming desktop means i ll tell u the config & more over u can have everyone suggestion to make best gaming gaming desktop ever


----------



## snehit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> @ now , HD 58XX series is peak for ur budget if ur going for Desktop HD58XX DX11 series is an option , GTX is OLD 08 cards but enough power to handle todays games @ full HD 1080p buts it is DX10
> 
> If u r going for Desktop please post BUDGET based on the config u need ??
> 
> If u r gaming desktop means i ll tell u the config & more over u can have everyone suggestion to make best gaming gaming desktop ever



hey thnx. So what is best *HD 58XX series or GTX one ?*.I can afford laptop but I cannot afford desktop as I am trying for student visa laptop is the only option


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



snehit said:


> hey thnx. So what is best HD 58XX series or GTX one .I can afford laptop but I cannot afford desktop as I am trying for student visa laptop is the only option



Alienware MX15 is 1.2lakh comes with GTX 260M will satisfy all ur needs - u can get thru DELL

DELL.CO.IN


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My  friends gfx card xfx 8600gt bought on August 2007 is dead, 
do anyone know the warranty period for xfx card in india??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Alienware MX15 is 1.2lakh comes with GTX 260M will satisfy all ur needs



Alienware +1


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ snehit

Hi buddy

If you're considering a gaming laptop then i suggest you to wait a bit until you jump the *ALIENWARE* bandwagon.The reason is that the current mobile gpu's (the gtx260m in case of mx15) will become obsolete as they don't support upcoming dx11.So the graphics chips of current laptops will be replaced by dx11 supporting cards.Since *ATI* has already launched its 58xx series mobile gpu's & i suggest to wait until they find their way into the mx518.

Since you'll be spending more than a lakh, i don't recommend purchasing old hardware.


----------



## asingh (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Alienware MX15 is 1.2lakh comes with GTX 260M will satisfy all ur needs - u can get thru DELL
> 
> DELL.CO.IN



Imagine with 1.2L, the type of assembled system which can be created..Mmmm..! Alienware is way way way to over priced and over hyped.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1, not a worthy stuff for 1.2L.


----------



## snehit (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ snehit
> 
> Hi buddy
> 
> ...


 
thanks dear for your warm reply. I am not going for alienware anyhow. I am nt that fool. I really appreciate your say. What you think how much time I need to wait to have my laptop? Desktop graphics card is now suppporting dx11 but any idea when for laptop?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wait till march if you can and you'll be ready for some awesome deals.The dell studio xps 16 comes with a core i7 mobile processor i.e the 720qm.It just doesnt have a good graphics solution and does with a 4670.Wait until a new dx11 gpu heads into the xps 16.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Does a laptop screen require/support good high resolution . I have an old ibm laptop with x200 chipset and maximum resolution the laptop screen can handle is 1024*768 , for that the 4670 is good enough . Correct me if i am wrong since i dont game on my laptop its only for office use , for gaming i am happy with my desktop .
I have never came across a laptop with screen size more then 19inch !!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The Core i7 Laptop u suggested is good except the Graphics card. U can customize it in HP online  with ATI HD 4650 at least. It will play all the games in above 30/35 FPS @1024X768 resolution. Price will be hardly $100 more.
The performance of ATI mobility Radeon HD 4650 DDR3 is compared to GTS 250M from Nvidia.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Wait till march if you can and you'll be ready for some awesome deals.The dell studio xps 16 comes with a core i7 mobile processor i.e the 720qm.It just doesnt have a good graphics solution and does with a 4670.Wait until a new dx11 gpu heads into the xps 16.



U R JOKING RIGHT ??

Actually the Alienware MX15 price is not 1.2Lakh it includes all shipping tax + vat + some other US taxes so comes around 1.45Lakhs
& GTX 260M is not OLD hardware , bringing DX 11 with 5850/5870 on a laptop will cost u more than 2 lakhs or above !

Mobile GTX 260M is 40% lower performance than GTX 260 Core 216 ! 

@ Mr.Gaming Laptop Buyer - Snehit 

Still u need to understand that gaming on a laptop with high resolution of 1080p are impossible with now a days games ! i knew that Studio XPS is coming with TRUELIFE FULLHD 1080p screen  with HD 4670 u cannot go over 1024 X 768 ! & core i7 mobile technology is far more backwards than Centrino 2 Mobile T9400/T9500 

Reconsider ur thoughts , please dont invest money like 70K for a laptop gaming purpose the disappointment will be higher .
 

Get a decent laptop Like Studio15 ! save ur money for next gaming desktop


----------



## Toxicshadow (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a graphics card under Rs 5000, but I don't know which one to buy , please help ! 
My PC configuration is - 
Dual Core 2.6 Ghz 
2 GB DDR2 RAM
ASUS P5KPL- AM/PS Motherboard

I don't have a gaming SMPS.


----------



## snehit (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> U R JOKING RIGHT ??
> 
> Actually the Alienware MX15 price is not 1.2Lakh it includes all shipping tax + vat + some other US taxes so comes around 1.45Lakhs
> & GTX 260M is not OLD hardware , bringing DX 11 with 5850/5870 on a laptop will cost u more than 2 lakhs or above !
> ...



you really make me think over to take decision. Thanks for you concern and your opinion. Undoubtedly desktop is the superior choice but in next five year I could not plan to buy one nor PS III as I have applied for student visa. You know what is student life there. Only one option I do have is laptop not any other but still I wud think rationally now onwards


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



snehit said:


> you really make me think over to take decision. Thanks for you concern and your opinion. Undoubtedly desktop is the superior choice but in next five year I could not plan to buy one nor PS III as I have applied for student visa. You know what is student life there. Only one option I do have is laptop not any other but still I wud think rationally now onwards



I gave my suggestion as above my best ! i can say that Studio XPS is good for gaming - but how can i say to some who asks suggestion for gaming with expectation ! i cannot lie

Sorry to break ur choices but - indeed u can go for decent gaming  laptop with PSP like ! 

All the best for ur purchase , please if u purchase post it in the POST YOUR LATEST PURCHASE - thread


----------



## asingh (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Toxicshadow said:


> I want to buy a graphics card under Rs 5000, but I don't know which one to buy , please help !
> My PC configuration is -
> Dual Core 2.6 Ghz
> 2 GB DDR2 RAM
> ...



Hey..welcome to the forum. And reading your post brings a smile to my face. Wonder why...? First time I am hearing this term "gaming SMPS". Sounds really nice.  I guess you coined it...! Patent it man..! 

*So to get the ball rolling:*
What resolution you plan to play at, and what types of games interest you...! Post this we can advice. Would you put more into the 5K to get a 'gaming smps'.  Though which PSU you have as of now..?


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> U R JOKING RIGHT ??
> 
> Actually the Alienware MX15 price is not 1.2Lakh it includes all shipping tax + vat + some other US taxes so comes around 1.45Lakhs
> & GTX 260M is not OLD hardware , bringing DX 11 with 5850/5870 on a laptop will cost u more than 2 lakhs or above !
> ...


Alienware is officially sold in India by Dell, so only the 4% tax + shipping charges apply. Just go to Dell India website and you can buy one.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zyberboy said:


> My  friends gfx card xfx 8600gt bought on August 2007 is dead,
> do anyone know the warranty period for xfx card in india??



someone please reply to this....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



zyberboy said:


> someone please reply to this....



3 Years for XFX from RASHI , u ll have nice going with Rashi RMA ! good luck for ur RMA


----------



## Toxicshadow (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Hey..welcome to the forum. And reading your post brings a smile to my face. Wonder why...? First time I am hearing this term "gaming SMPS". Sounds really nice.  I guess you coined it...! Patent it man..!
> 
> *So to get the ball rolling:*
> What resolution you plan to play at, and what types of games interest you...! Post this we can advice. Would you put more into the 5K to get a 'gaming smps'.  Though which PSU you have as of now..?



thanks .. the PSU is of 300W , but I don't think it's of much work, still you can suggest me  
wanted to play Modern warfare 2, ninja blade, Red Faction: Guerrila, Borderlands, Assassins Creed    .. tell me if it's possible

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




asigh said:


> Hey..welcome to the forum. And reading your post brings a smile to my face. Wonder why...? First time I am hearing this term "gaming SMPS". Sounds really nice.  I guess you coined it...! Patent it man..!
> 
> *So to get the ball rolling:*
> What resolution you plan to play at, and what types of games interest you...! Post this we can advice. Would you put more into the 5K to get a 'gaming smps'.  Though which PSU you have as of now..?



thanks .. the PSU is of 300W , but I don't think it's of much work, still you can suggest me  
wanted to play Modern warfare 2, ninja blade, Red Faction: Guerrila, Borderlands, Assassins Creed    .. tell me if it's possible


----------



## asingh (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Screen resolution...!


----------



## Suyash Tyagi (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is gddr3? my pc specs are-core2duo 2.93ghz ,e7500,intel dg31pr motherboard & seagate barracuda 250gb hard disk.My pc will support a gddr3 card or not?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its vram and your board will definitely support it.


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Suyash Tyagi said:


> what is gddr3? my pc specs are-core2duo 2.93ghz ,e7500,intel dg31pr motherboard & seagate barracuda 250gb hard disk.My pc will support a gddr3 card or not?


It will even support GDDR5 graphics card.


----------



## asingh (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Suyash Tyagi said:


> what is gddr3? my pc specs are-core2duo 2.93ghz ,e7500,intel dg31pr motherboard & seagate barracuda 250gb hard disk.My pc will support a gddr3 card or not?



It stands for Graphics Double Data Rate 3. It is the ram modules used on some of the graphic accelerators available today. A more comprehensive definition is available *here*.

Yes, you motherboard will support it. If a it has a PCI.Ex16 slot, then it should work.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My PC config is AMD athlon X2 4400+, Asus M2A-VM mobo, Transcend 2*1GB 800MHz Dual channel, 2*320GB SATA HDD, XFX 8600GT 256MB, 20" 1680*1050 AOC monitor, Windows 7 ultimate 32 bit. All latest drivers installed.

Windows 7 PC performance ratings shows that my performance bottle necks are CPU and RAM (with equal minimum score than other items). Will an upgrade of CPU to Phenom X3 and later unlocking 4th core(Will that be possible on my mobo?) be of much help in increasing performance of PC?? Main PC use is for playing latest games.


----------



## Toxicshadow (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Screen resolution...!


1024x768 . - CRT monitor


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> My PC config is AMD athlon X2 4400+, Asus M2A-VM mobo, Transcend 2*1GB 800MHz Dual channel, 2*320GB SATA HDD, XFX 8600GT 256MB, 20" 1680*1050 AOC monitor, Windows 7 ultimate 32 bit. All latest drivers installed.
> 
> Windows 7 PC performance ratings shows that my performance bottle necks are CPU and RAM (with equal minimum score than other items). Will an upgrade of CPU to Phenom X3 and later unlocking 4th core(Will that be possible on my mobo?) be of much help in increasing performance of PC?? Main PC use is for playing latest games.



Windows 7 score is always determined by the lowest subscore if I'm not worong meaning - even if your cpu can give 5.9 points but your hdd gives 5.4 windows score ( overall ) would be 5.4.

As far as I know your mobo supports only 1st generations of phenom cpu ie 9xxx series and 8xxx series cpus only. It does not supports 2nd generation of phenom II or might be athlon II cpus namely 8xx, 6xx, 9xx, 4xx, 5xx, 2xx series cpus.

So you can OC your existing cpu and a buyt a more powerful gfx card like a 9600Gt or Hd4670 around 4.6-5K or if youi don't want to oc find a cpu such as phenom x4 9650 around 6.5K.


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Windows 7 score is always determined by the lowest subscore if I'm not worong meaning - even if your cpu can give 5.9 points but your hdd gives 5.4 windows score ( overall ) would be 5.4.
> 
> As far as I know your mobo supports only 1st generations of phenom cpu ie 9xxx series and 8xxx series cpus only. It does not supports 2nd generation of phenom II or might be athlon II cpus namely 8xx, 6xx, 9xx, 4xx, 5xx, 2xx series cpus.
> 
> So you can OC your existing cpu and a buyt a more powerful gfx card like a 9600Gt or Hd4670 around 4.6-5K or if youi don't want to oc find a cpu such as phenom x4 9650 around 6.5K.



Today after reading many articles and reviews about suitable CPU for gaming, i m thinking of upgrading my cpu with a Athlon X2 6000+ 3.1Ghz and not with a phenom x3 or x4. I think i will be getting good performance boost in games by higher clock speeds of x2 6000+and not by more cores of phenoms. m not in favor of x2 6400+ as its power consumption is very high(125w) also it is 90nm (hotter). 

I was wondering if higher cache sizes in phenoms will compensate for lower clock speeds and give better performance in games. 

My focus is best performance of games, no multitasking or encoding...

My past experience with OCing was not very good, PC got unstable so i will be running on stock speeds only.

budget 5k for CPU

Pls guide...


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AMD Athlon x2 6000+ is a very good cpu for gaming and It's around 3.5-4K but more and more games are going with multicore optimization so future games will benifit more from multicore cpus.

But 1st generation of phenom cpus are nt that great performer so update your mobos bios and check whether your mobo supports AMD Athlon 7750BE ( around 3-3.2K ) which will be good upgrade as compared to your current cpu.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

tushargupta, u r in luck, Asus M2A-VM supports even the Phenom II CPUS although they are not mentioned in the Support list and you will find an unknown processor in BIOS. U need to update the Bios for AM2+ processor support. It supports 125W processors. So if you want you can go for Athlon II Processors also.Go for* Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.7k. *There will be huge performance update. AMD Athlon 7750BE won't be any problem for the motherboard.
You can even install a Athlon II 620 Quad on it. But there is some trick. Check the link
*vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20091009015507687&board_id=1&model=M2A-VM&page=1&SLanguage=en-us abut the trick.


----------



## debasis.samantaray@gmail. (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Recently I got a card N8400gs-d512h, with dual monitor support but I am not able to view display on two monitors, Dvi adapter is there. And I would like to get suggestion for settings of this card for Call of duty 4


----------



## DhawalJain (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI,
I have a Core 2 Duo Processor G31/33
motherboard also g31/33 512MB PCI onboard
RAM 1GB Ram
Which Graphic card can run smoothly on this confirguration in ATI Series as NVidia has heat issues.
ALso can u tell me a game called JUST CAUSE doesn't work becuase it doesn't have vertex shading....can u pls advice me about this


----------



## Cilus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*
> HI,
> I have a Core 2 Duo Processor G31/33
> motherboard also g31/33 512MB PCI onboard
> ...



You guys are having a lot of problem to identify proper Gfx card for ur systems. There are mostly 2 types of Gfx card available now, one is having PCI Express X16 interface (New ones) and other is AGP 8X/4x interface (very Old ones).
Now if your mobo is having a PCI express X16 slot, then u can plug any PCI express  Gfx card on it, irrespective company, Ram type or Ram size. The thing matters is ur SMPS or PSU. if u r having a miidle or high-end Gfx card, u need to have at-least 460/500W PSU (not generic, but branded).

Now please tell us what SMPS u r having and the . Then only we can suggest Gfx card for u.
And Vertex shader is a graphics processing function used by the Graphics processing unit (GPU) graphics processing function to add special effects to objects in a 3D environment.
Their are different levels of Vertex shader model. Now if a game has higher version of vertex shader implemented on it and ur GPU does not have minimum Hardware implemented vertex shader version to run it, u will have this error. You can also have it if u don't have latest driver. It looks like ur Onboard GPU is supporting the game.


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MB Name:Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.G31M-ES2L
CPU Name entium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
Memory information :2GB RAM DDR2



Suggest some 1gb graphics card
with features which will allow me to play almost all the games


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> MB Name:Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.G31M-ES2L
> CPU Name entium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
> Memory information :2GB RAM DDR2
> 
> ...


Tell us your PSU model and budget, 1GB cards ranges from 6k to 25k 

Remove the mail address, you don't want spams.


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

460w
and my cabinet is zebronics autumn with 2 extra fan
(considering the heat)


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> 460w
> and my cabinet is zebronics autumn with 2 extra fan
> (considering the heat)


Yeah, but what brand? Gigabyte 460w is miles ahead of Frontech(or any local) 460w SMPS, and do tell the budget.


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here nvidia 1gb 9400 for 3200
is it ok for my sys
and will it be able to play most of the games

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

and smps brand i will tell soon as i open my cabinet

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

and local one cost around 2850 1 gb

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

in chennai......


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> here nvidia 1gb 9400 for 3200
> is it ok for my sys
> and will it be able to play most of the games
> 
> ...


If you play at resolutions higher than 800x600 then that card is useless for most modern games or most previous games that came out in  the last two years.

Video card memory size does not indicate its performance, there are other factors like shader count and memory speed that indicates it, supposing you want to play all latest games @ 1280x1024 resolution or below you need to buy at least Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for 4.9k, if you play @ higher resolution(1440x900 above) then you need atleast HD4850 512MB GDDR5 @ 7k(but then you also need a good PSU like Gigabyte 80 Plus PSU 460W @ 2.2k)


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> tushargupta, u r in luck, Asus M2A-VM supports even the Phenom II CPUS although they are not mentioned in the Support list and you will find an unknown processor in BIOS. U need to update the Bios for AM2+ processor support. It supports 125W processors. So if you want you can go for Athlon II Processors also.Go for* Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.7k. *There will be huge performance update. AMD Athlon 7750BE won't be any problem for the motherboard.
> You can even install a Athlon II 620 Quad on it. But there is some trick. Check the link
> *vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20091009015507687&board_id=1&model=M2A-VM&page=1&SLanguage=en-us abut the trick.



Here is some data about the CPUs that i collected from wikipedia:
For Athlon II 620 Quad 2.6 GHz has TDP of 95W L2-4*512KB L3-0  
Athlon II X2 240 @ 2.8Ghz has TDP of 65W L2-2*1MB L3-0
Athlon 7750BE @2.7 Ghz has TDP of 95 W L2-512KB per core L3-2MB (shared)
Athlon X2 6000+ Brisbane @ 3.1 Ghz has TDP 65W L2-512KB per core L3-0

For Athlon II 620 quad i will have to disable cool and quiet in bios which will result in high power consumption at idle (as my pc is ON for most of the day for downloading) so this CPU gets a thumbs down from my side.

I think dual core at higher clock speeds is good for gaming now as future games will be more optimised for quads (like topgear said in previous post) and by the time that comes i will be upgrading my CPU (and maybe mobo also) in another 1.5 - 2 years


After seeing above data i m in favor of X2 6000+ Brisbane as it has highest clock speed and lowest power consumption 65W. It is less than X2 240in L2 cache and from 7750BE in  L3 cache as well. Will these result in better gaming performance than 6000+

Pls guide... Also tell nehru place rates of these CPUs.

Detailed Windows 7 PC Performance tool score is as follows:
CPU - 4.9
RAM - 4.9
Graphics - 5.8
Gaming Graphics - 6.4
HDD - 5.9


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can OC 7750BE as It's has unlocked Multiplier - so reaching 3.1GHz will be a cakewalk 

Your mobo does not officially supports AMD Athlon II X2 240 or Quad 320 - but if you are enthusuaistic enough you can give them a try


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> If you play at resolutions higher than 800x600 then that card is useless for most modern games or most previous games that came out in  the last two years.
> 
> Video card memory size does not indicate its performance, there are other factors like shader count and memory speed that indicates it, supposing you want to play all latest games @ 1280x1024 resolution or below you need to buy at least Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for 4.9k, if you play @ higher resolution(1440x900 above) then you need atleast HD4850 512MB GDDR5 @ 7k(but then you also need a good PSU like Gigabyte 80 Plus PSU 460W @ 2.2k)



smps tech com 450w


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then for a good Gfx card u need to install a good PSU. My suggestion is Gigabyte 460W 80+ certified @ 2.2k. Now let us know about the budget for the Gfx card.


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> smps tech com 450w


That's a bad SMPS, get the one in the previous post, now the budget please.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> After seeing above data i m in favor of X2 6000+ Brisbane as it has highest clock speed and lowest power consumption 65W. It is less than X2 240in L2 cache and from 7750BE in  L3 cache as well. Will these result in better gaming performance than 6000+


7750 overclocked to 3ghz will only be slightly better than 6000 due to chipset limitation, both 7750 n 240 are faster than 6000 but wont work at full speed in ur mobo.
But u dont have much choice because both 7750 and 6000 are not available in market  isn't?


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i saw the details of nvidia it says its k with 400w smps itself

budget dont bother i can get it here for low

suggest me the mid range ones


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> i saw the details of nvidia it says its k with 400w smps itself
> 
> budget dont bother i can get it here for low
> 
> suggest me the mid range ones


Your local SMPS can't deliver even 300w.

Mid range ranges from 7-13k.


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

k suggest some name 
brand and series

in the mid range
just for a little gaming
and dvd movies


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> k suggest some name
> brand and series
> 
> in the mid range
> ...


Please change your smps, and don't blame us if it blows and take everything along with it.

We also don't know your resolution, but let say its 1680x1050.

Palit/Sapphire/XFX HD4850 @ 6.8-7k
Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.8k
Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.7K

In descending order of performance. I suggest 9600GT, any higher and you may blow that smps.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ @ deblokmaitra88 - get what tkin has suggested with a good psu like corsair VX450W @ Rs. 4K or Gigabyte superb 460W around Rs. 2.5K

If you don't want to change your PSU then & just needs a little gaming and good dvds movie playback -  a HD4670 @ Rs. 4.6K should suffice for you or you can grab Nvidia GT240 ( palit/zotac ) around Rs. 5.5K.

If you can wait a little more you can get HD5670 - they already released and has DX11 support 

 -


----------



## amogh (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a graphic card my budget is 6400rupees dont tell to extend my budget
i have deciden palit 9800gt 1024mb GReen edition 
please give some suggestion


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Please change your smps, and don't blame us if it blows and take everything along with it.
> 
> We also don't know your resolution, but let say its 1680x1050.
> 
> ...




XFX HD4850 @ 6.3k  BEST BUY IMHO if ur PSU is gud enuf..

else get 9800GT, OR wait for HD5760 and buy it, will be priced same as GT250 @ 5.6k


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i got msi geforce9500


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> i got 9500



XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 + Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W = 8.5k. save 1k


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have palit 9800gt 512mb
i want to connect my tv also to it, how can I do it ?


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Turn off PCIe graphics card and use onboard graphics only ?
What about using onboard graphics for daily desktop usage and turning on a powerful ( and power wasting ) graphics card only when neccessary ( gaming ) ?

- Is that possible ( e.g. by using some suspend tool to suspend / power off a PCI(e) device ?
- Would the power consumption of the suspended graphics card really be zero ?
- Is there someone who already did that ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> GT250 @ 5.6k



Will it be better than GTS250 ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> Turn off PCIe graphics card and use onboard graphics only ?
> What about using onboard graphics for daily desktop usage and turning on a powerful ( and power wasting ) graphics card only when neccessary ( gaming ) ?
> 
> - Is that possible ( e.g. by using some suspend tool to suspend / power off a PCI(e) device ?
> ...


You can not do that on the fly as you are suggesting, you need to turn PC off, switch the display connector and restart the system for the changes to take effect and as long as the graphics card is connected to the PCIe port it will consume power(actually nVidia Hybrid graphics does that but the feature is available in only select- now extinct nVidia chipsets).

I hope that answers all your questions, and if power consumption is an issue to you then wait a few weeks and get the HD5670, this is a good home theater GPU but has very lower power consumption.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> XFX HD4850 @ 6.3k  BEST BUY IMHO if ur PSU is gud enuf..
> 
> else get 9800GT, OR wait for HD5760 and buy it, will be priced same as GT250 @ 5.6k



Are there any gfx card esists as Nvidia GT250 

here's the full geforce product line but there is no gt250

*www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_family.html

Are  you referring to GT240 ????


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



comp@ddict said:


> OR wait for HD5760 and buy it, will be priced same as GT250 @ 5.6k



hey when the HD5760 released????


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> hey when the HD5760 released????



its HD5670. theres nothing by name of HD5760


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> hey when the HD5760 released????


Its released in abroad a couple of days ago, it should take a few weeks more.
This is a bad card, has 400 shaders so performs worst than HD4850 in same price range, and about DX11 you can't use many DX11 feature with 400 shaders, try playing DiRT2 with this GPU(Sarcasm).


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

here mostly techcom is available and they say its better than others


----------



## mahatma (Jan 19, 2010)

*pLS hELP sOMEONE..*

Hey Guys.

I've bought a *biostar A780G motherboard *which has inbuilt graphics card i.e. *"ATI RADEON 3200 HD" *and also hav purchased an "*NVIDIA 9400GT GRAPHICS CARD"*. So i just want to know whether i can operate from both the graphics card and wil it b of any good i mean will the performance increase or will remain the same. Also i want to get the software for ATI and if my query is possible i mean using dual graphics cards is possible then i wud also want to kno the procedure of installing and using them.

PLs Help.
Thnx in Advance


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You will not be able to use both graphics chips at the same time ... you have to select any one of as the primary display in bios.

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

You will not be able to use both graphics chips at the same time ... you have to select any one of them as the primary display in bios.


----------



## tkin (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deblokmaitra88 said:


> here mostly techcom is available and they say its better than others


Techcom cards? Better stay out, the GPU isn't the only part of a Graphics card, and lets say its safe to assume that TechCom cards will use inferior material(for the capacitors etc) that may burn the GPU.


----------



## saifbukhari (Jan 19, 2010)

*Compatibility Question*

Hello Folks, 

Today i upgraded my machine from Intel to AMD and wanted to know if i can still user my previously bought XFX GT8600 512 MB DD3 Graphic card on the below motherboard and processor? any pro's and cons etc on this?

Requesting your earliest response 

PC's configuration: 
Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 II X2 - 550 BE 3.1 GHz, 7MB, AM3
MOBO: Gigabyte AMD 785G MA785GM-US2H 16x, 8 Ch. S, L, HDMi
RAM: 2x2GB 667 Mhz Dynet
HDD: 1 TB Seagate Sata
SMPS:380/400 w Cooler master

Saif


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
You can use it. Just update the Forceware, and you are good to to.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: pLS hELP sOMEONE..*



mahatma said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I've bought a *biostar A780G motherboard *which has inbuilt graphics card i.e. *"ATI RADEON 3200 HD" *and also hav purchased an "*NVIDIA 9400GT GRAPHICS CARD"*. So i just want to know whether i can operate from both the graphics card and wil it b of any good i mean will the performance increase or will remain the same.



Sorry u cant....but dat principle is called 'Hybrid Crossfire'
u need to have a same chip from same brand....like AMD HD4350 etc...


----------



## deblokmaitra88 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

techcom smps

graphics card is msigeforce 9500gt


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Gigabyte superb 460W around Rs. 2.5K



is gigabyte good in PSU as compared to VX450 coz its cheap if i c....


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gigabyte 460W is good enough - but corsair VX450W is the best one you can get in the market


----------



## asingh (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Corsair is the Mercedez of PSUs. Rock solid...! I know one day my motherboard or CPU will die on me, but my PSU ain't ever going too....!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thats right corsair PSU are Phenoms


----------



## tech_freak_1990 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yeah. right.


----------



## r4gs (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi. Back after a long time.

Question,
My friend has the following config:-
intel core2duo e5200
1x1gb DDRII 667MHz RAM
160gb HDD
intel g31 mobo
el-cheapo 400W PSU!

He has a budget of 6-8k and wants to upgrade.
I suggested he get a geforce 9600gt and at least 3gb RAM, preferably 4.
The PC will primarily be used for gaming.

Budget is ultra-tight so the cheaper the upgrade the better.

Is it worth getting say, a 9800gt and a better SMPS instead of RAM? I doubt it but i would like your views on this. He'll be using Win7 x64.

Any other suggestions? a different g card?


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It will be much wiser to get a 9800GT or a 9600GT along with a good PSU instead of more ram uograde.

For 8k - Palit or Galaxy 9800GT around 5.5K and Gigabyte superb PSU 460W around 2.5 K.


----------



## r4gs (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

He has only 2 gb ram, with win 7, it effectively becomes 1gb. One of my friends bought a laptop with a radeon 4570 and 4gb RAM, it easily gave double the performance of an 8600gt with 2gb RAM.

Is the 8600gt that weak or the RAM that effective? I'm not sure.

Will the same logic work in this case?

The gigabyte has the required power cables for the card?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ first of all what monitor does he has , if its around 19' then
9800gt ~ Rs 5k , Gigabyte superb 460w ~ Rs 2.2k and add another 1 gb ram @ 1k
Total = ~ 8.2k . 
If monitor size is less then 19' then get 9600gt , zebronice pro 500w , 2gb or 1gb ram for around 7-8 k depending on ram .
Or he can also wait for HD5670 which would be vfm if its around 5.5-6k


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ May I know which 9800GT is selling for 5K - mention the brand name.

@ r4gs - if you can get a 9800gt around 5k as said in the above post that could be your best bet along with some ram or wait a little more and get HD5670.

BTW, GB superb 460W has all required connectors for the gfx card.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i said ~5k , anyway just checked with a dealer friend ( from lamington  road )and found out palit 9800gt 512mb is for about 5.2k and zotac 9800gt for 5.4k . Dont buy xfx since they now only sell the green edition ones .


----------



## r4gs (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry, been very busy.

Anyway,
turns out he has an core2duo e4300.
Also, PSU is a 450W frontech. The 9600gt/ati 4670 can run on this right? They don't need extra power connectors.
Monitor is 17" (@1440x900).

9600 and ram seems to be more preferable as the e4300 isn't really that powerful.

He'll be waiting maybe a month before purchase. Will the 5670 be out by then?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ for a 17' monitor the 9600gt setup is good enough but if he isnt going to change his psu then better go with a 4670 . 5670 wont be vfm if it cost more then 6k !!


----------



## r4gs (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Like I said, he's on an ultra-tight budget. The cheaper the better.

Finally,
I'll tell him to get the 4670 and at least 2gb more ram.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



r4gs said:


> Sorry, been very busy.
> 
> Anyway,
> turns out he has an core2duo e4300.
> ...



I wud prefer to be on the safe side and get HD5670 512MB @ 5.5k

It consumes 55W at load only and heck it performs real close to 9800GT plus it comes with low idle power and a cartload of features enjoyed by the HD5800 series.....


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i need your help , i am having intel dual core 3.0 ghz, 2 gb ddr2 ram 667 mhz,Lg Lcd 19 (1440*900) , segate barcudda 500gb hdd, Hp & sony dvd writers. Anyone please suggest me a mobo with 256mb inbuilt graphics memory  and a graphichs card as well as psu my buget is 10 k ... also please suggest if it is available in nehru palace.


thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*BiG NeWs*

*MSI GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 is available @ only 5.8 K and 1 GB version is 6.7K and Twin Frozr edition with 1 GB GDDR3 is only Rs. 7.1K*


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Where ?..........


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

damn...its too late for me.bought sapphire hd4850 1gb last month.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Where ?..........



Found that on TE forum .... mediahome.in guys are selling it for that price


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Radjackoman said:


> I want to buy a graphic card under Rs.8000
> My configuration -
> asus mb P5KPL-AM IN
> intel cpu p4 3.06GHz(0.c. @ 3.80GHz)
> ...



1st change ur SMPS. get Gigabyte 460W if u can find for 2.2-2.3k. else get VIP. watts not sure. As for GFX card, u may go4 HD5670 512Mb if u can fit it in ur bill. else get HD 4670 1Gb. over it is an overkill for both ur system & monitor.


----------



## r4gs (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Considering the processor, almost any current gen card is overkill. 
An 8600gt or 4570 with a RAM upgrade will be better. Won't need to change the SMPS then. Though i think the 4670 doesn't require extra power, but am not sure.

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------

If possible, change the processor. Seriously.


----------



## bhadkow (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys ive got a serious problem with my pc.....

my pc details:

os: microsoft windows 7
ram 2gb @667mhz
processor: amd anthlon x2 4600(dualcore 2.4ghz)
graphics card :zotac nvidia geforce 9500gt (512mb)

my problem is when i play latest game titles like burnout,race driver grid,dirt 2 etc..... it works well for a couple of minutes and then lags for 20 sec... even if i play at low res the problem continues....
 pls suggest me any solution... im getting frustrated with it


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello all!
i have e7300 c2d-3.33 ghz
8600gt 512 mb ddr3

i have decided to buy a new graphics card.
it is either asus 4890 1GB ddr5 voltage tweak @ Rs. 12600
OR

zotac gtx275 896 MB ddr3 @ Rs.14000.
please suggest which i should buy
or should wait for a few months for the nvidia's new gtx300 deries(fermi) and /or price reduction of ati's 5xxx series?
my budget is 14k MAXIMUM.
any suggestion are welcome
PS: please dont suggest hd5770. its just dx11 at very low fps.

off the topic: its really difficult to find hd4890 or gtx275 in markets(nehru place).had to order them specially from rashi peripherals in delhi and even they didnt have these in stock. they ordered these from mumbai office.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i'd say go for hd4890 at 12.6k


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i'd say go for hd4890 at 12.6k


yeah i too want to buy the 4890
but ati does not support physx, that is getting more and more popular in games.
how 'bout waiting for a few months to see if 5870 or 5890 ccomes in my budget? ?


----------



## asingh (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> yeah i too want to buy the 4890
> but ati does not support physx, that is getting more and more popular in games.
> how 'bout waiting for a few months to see if 5870 or 5890 ccomes in my budget? ?



Could you tell me 20 games (existing -- planned) with PhySx.


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Could you tell me 20 games (existing -- planned) with PhySx.


 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX



PS: asigh, the xfire 4890's must be tearing apart crysis!
what res and aa/af you play at ?


----------



## asingh (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
thanks for the link of games.  Though PhysX should not be the sole reason not to get a red card.

*Xfire 4890 -- Warhead:*
I get average 38FP all maxed out (motion blur off) on 1920 x 1080. Crysis is a game like this. Taxing.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys which one is better gfx chipset? ATI 4350 or Nvidia 9400GT?
which brand card to buy? (msi, xfx, palit, powercolor, etc.... ??)

btw im not a hardcore gamer. its for watching and converting hd movies etc only.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> hey guys which one is better gfx chipset? ATI 4350 or Nvidia 9400GT?
> which brand card to buy? (msi, xfx, palit, powercolor, etc.... ??)
> 
> btw im not a hardcore gamer. its for watching and converting hd movies etc only.



get 9500Gt 512Mb DDR2 as price difference between 9400Gt 1Gb & 9500Gt 512Mb is almost negligible.

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




asigh said:


> ^^
> thanks for the link of games.  Though PhysX should not be the sole reason not to get a red card.
> 
> *Xfire 4890 -- Warhead:*
> I get average 38FP all maxed out (motion blur off) on 1920 x 1080. Crysis is a game like this. Taxing.



aren't u using HD 4890 + HD 4870 OC in X-fire, if i m not wrong.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> get 9500Gt 512Mb DDR2 as price difference between 9400Gt 1Gb & 9500Gt 512Mb is almost negligible.




Which brand is good?

what about GT 210? IT looks cheaper than 9500GT.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> [/COLOR]Which brand is good?
> 
> what about GT 210? IT looks cheaper than 9500GT.



You'd better stick with IGP instead of getting GT 210... Didnt see a thing with that... Crap.. Only for those who wants to get rid of IGP, for namesake and for very basic usage...


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> *Xfire 4890 -- Warhead:*
> I get average 38FP all maxed out (motion blur off) on 1920 x 1080. Crysis is a game like this. Taxing.


 
i play at 1360x768.
so i _should _be getting more fps than you.
on 8600gt, at everything maxed out, i got average of *12 *fps with overclocking!!  (obviously unplayable!)
hopefully i should get 30-40 fps with single oc'ed 4890!




> thanks for the link of games.  Though PhysX should not be the sole reason not to get a red card.



yeah. 
my only dilemma is whether i should wait for gtx300 series or should i get the hd4890?
buying the 4890 would be like buying something just on the cusp of a newer technology.
i am  no ati/nvidia fanboy.
i like every thing maxed out in my games.


----------



## asingh (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> aren't u using HD 4890 + HD 4870 OC in X-fire, if i m not wrong.


No, it is 2 -- HD4890s.



clear_lot said:


> i play at 1360x768.
> so i _should _be getting more fps than you.
> on 8600gt, at everything maxed out, i got average of *12 *fps with overclocking!!  (obviously unplayable!)
> hopefully i should get 30-40 fps with single oc'ed 4890!
> ...



I had a single HD4890 on a 1400 x 900. I was able to 'play' Warhead all maxed out -- with motion blur off. Yea, you can wait for the green cards to come out, or put in a bit more money, and get a HD5850. What is your over all system configuration..?


----------



## prvprv (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> You'd better stick with IGP instead of getting GT 210... Didnt see a thing with that... Crap.. Only for those who wants to get rid of IGP, for namesake and for very basic usage...



IGP?? u mean on board graphics?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ prvprv: GT210 is 9400Gt. so performance is same. Crap. Better IGP such as HD4200 & OC it.




clear_lot said:


> yeah.
> my only dilemma is whether i should wait for gtx300 series or should i get the hd4890?
> buying the 4890 would be like buying something just on the cusp of a newer technology.
> i am  no ati/nvidia fanboy.
> i like every thing maxed out in my games.



no GTX 300. its GTX400. highest wil be single GPU eil be GTX480. & GTX470 the more affordable 1.


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> No, it is 2 -- HD4890s.
> 
> I had a single HD4890 on a 1400 x 900. I was able to 'play' Warhead all maxed out -- with motion blur off. Yea, you can wait for the green cards to come out, or put in a bit more money, and get a HD5850. What is your over all system configuration..?


 
c2d e7300 2.6ghz(oc to 3.33 ghz)
intel dg35ec mobo (g35 chipset)
2gb ddr2 @ 800mhz
500gb seagate hdd
1360x768 monitor(that i dont plan to upgrade soon)
what was the fps you got at that res and single 4890 with everything max?
to be completely smooth, i expect it should be about 30-40 fps  ??





Sam.Shab said:


> no GTX 300. its GTX400. highest wil be single GPU eil be GTX480. & GTX470 the more affordable 1.





i thought it was gtx300. judt googled it.
some results came that said nvidia has skipped 300 series.
could that mean revolutionary changes?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> *BiG NeWs*
> 
> *MSI GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 is available @ only 5.8 K and 1 GB version is 6.7K and Twin Frozr edition with 1 GB GDDR3 is only Rs. 7.1K*



From where did you quote these prices?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> i thought it was gtx300. judt googled it.
> some results came that said nvidia has skipped 300 series.
> could that mean revolutionary changes?



it was suppose to be GTX300 but yesterday they confirmed it through Twitter that GT310 only 3 series card. Fermi wil b GTX400.


No change. Its same GF100 die based on Fermi architecture. But it'll cost lot cause 1st & foremost its going 2 be faster than ATI 5series & moreover die size is seriously HUGE.


----------



## asingh (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> c2d e7300 2.6ghz(oc to 3.33 ghz)
> intel dg35ec mobo (g35 chipset)
> 2gb ddr2 @ 800mhz
> 500gb seagate hdd
> ...



OKay. I ran some tests. On Win7 64BIT on Dx10 Codepath.

Here is a 3x run on the Warhead Benchmarking Utility. 

*With Xfire on:*
*img697.imageshack.us/img697/8273/warheadxfire.jpg

*With Xfire off:*
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/1965/warheadsingle.jpg

See the difference in average FPS. So Xfire will make quite a difference. But I am playing on 1920 x on 1080. So if you play on 1400 x 900, you might get better results with a single HD4890.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Cool G5 - mediahome.in guys are selling those - just check their post on TE forum


----------



## divyam (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey yo!!
I am planning to buy a graphic card for my pc
can you help me find the right one for me

It should be about 6K
my pc configuration is
Intel pentium D processor 2.8ghz
1.5 gb ram ddr2
window xp professional
and i already have a ati radeon x200 which is a generation old..
video memory should be at least 512mb


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> hey yo!!
> I am planning to buy a graphic card for my pc
> can you help me find the right one for me
> 
> ...



monitor screen size? wats ur smps brand & wattage?


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> it was suppose to be GTX300 but yesterday they confirmed it through Twitter that GT310 only 3 series card. Fermi wil b GTX400.
> 
> 
> No change. Its same GF100 die based on Fermi architecture. But it'll cost lot cause 1st & foremost its going 2 be faster than ATI 5series & moreover die size is seriously HUGE.


yeah, googled it and read more about it.
the die size is going to be HUGE and would be only for the enthusiasts!
maybe ati will reduce the price of 5800.



asigh said:


> OKay. I ran some tests. On Win7 64BIT on Dx10 Codepath.
> 
> Here is a 3x run on the Warhead Benchmarking Utility.
> 
> ...


 
thanks A LOT MAN!
your CPU IS AT 4671 MHZ!!!!!!!!!!!
THATS F*****G AWESOME!
GREAT OC!!!

i think that in crysis 24 fps should be pretty playable and smooth.


----------



## asingh (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Actually I think the benchmark tool is reading that CPU speed incorrect. BIOS, CPUZ, Windows, and all other applications show it at 4.00...!


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ DAMN!
and here i thought you had set some record or such in oc!!

4ghz is still pretty though!
and thanks a lot for the benchieS man!
i hope to get a few more fps than your test setup as i use xp(dx9.0c).


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> yeah, googled it and read more about it.
> the die size is going to be HUGE and would be only for the enthusiasts!
> maybe ati will reduce the price of 5800.



no. there wil b budget cards also.  based on fermi but fewer transistors & smaller die size. & yes, ATI wil cut price when Nvidia start kicking their A**. good for consumers.

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

& don't b surprised if Nvidia demands a price of 50k for their highend gpu's like GTX 495 or GTX 490, the dual GPU solution.


----------



## asingh (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^^ DAMN!
> and here i thought you had set some record or such in oc!!
> 
> 4ghz is still pretty though!
> ...



I know it is high. As of now am running on a down clocked Mx with a really high FSB :

*Now on:*
FSB X Multiplier : 444.9 Mhz x 9 = 4.00 Ghz
vCore : 1.432 
Ram: 5-5-5-15 @ 534 Mhz @ 2.1V (5:6)

*Prior to this I was on:*
FSB X Multiplier : 381 Mhz x 10.5 = 4.00 Ghz
vCore : 1.432 
Ram: 5-5-5-15 @ 503 Mhz @ 2.1V (cannot remember the FSB : DRAM ratio)

I will kill that motherboard and/or chip very soon..!


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no. there wil b budget cards also. based on fermi but fewer transistors & smaller die size. & yes, ATI wil cut price when Nvidia start kicking their A**. good for consumers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------
> 
> & don't b surprised if Nvidia demands a price of 50k for their highend gpu's like GTX 495 or GTX 490, the dual GPU solution.


50k is a distinct possibility
gotta stick to ati 
ati is "more bang for the bucks"
am probably gonna buy the 4890 within 1-2 weeks



asigh said:


> I know it is high. As of now am running on a down clocked Mx with a really high FSB :
> 
> *Now on:*
> FSB X Multiplier : 444.9 Mhz x 9 = 4.00 Ghz
> ...


nice oc there
still, the vcore is a lil too high for my comfort.
is it on air?


----------



## asingh (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya..CM Hyper 212.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have gigabyte G31M S2L mobo with onboard 3100 graphics chipset. it has one VGA output which i connect to my 15" CRT. 

Now I want to buy one 20" LCD dell or samsung. ppl say that using DVI gives more quality than VGA for LCDs. Is it true? If yes I have to buy a graphics card with DVI output. 
1) My budget for card is 2 - 2.5k. So which card to buy?
2) Will the new graphics card reduces the burden on the Processor while playing and converting Videos, etc (mostly 720p)?
3) Is it going to upscale the low resolution videos  like 420p while playing?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ prvprv

Buddy vga cable transmits analog signal whereas dvi transmits digital signals directly.In case of vga the digital signal is converted into analog using ramdacs and we alla know digital signal quality is better than anlog.

For your mobo, and budget try out the Radeon 5450 @ 50$ or 2500 inr which has excellent video decoding capabilities including ati stream and eyefinity support.
Wait for a wee bit more for availability.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> 50k is a distinct possibility
> gotta stick to ati
> ati is "more bang for the bucks"
> am probably gonna buy the 4890 within 1-2 weeks



if Nvidia can put 2 fully blown GF100 die in 1 single PCB (IMPOSSIBLE), then even more than 55k looks possible. but for that much money, u can get a full PC with HD4890 graphics or maybe HD5850 is you push hard.



> nice oc there
> still, the vcore is a lil too high for my comfort.
> is it on air?



you'll need a vcore voltage of that kind to reach 4Ghz. Still nice OC. Hyper 212 doing a decent job. Still 2 mighty HD4890 & a single E7300, though 4Ghz, looks little imbalance. With an E8500, performance wil be noticeably higher.

Still hats off to such an OC on a relatively low cost proccy.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, I have a 790 GX board (HD 3300) supporting hybrid crossfire. i need to know should I opt for a hybrid crossfire enabled card or any other card within Rs. 6000. Also, tell me which cards can I use as hybrid crossfire.
Will there be any difference between DX 10 & 11 with games played in low settings? Also, can I play DX 11 titles with DX 10 card?
My PC specs: AMD athlon X2 245(2.9 GHz),3x1GB RAM,2 HDDs & 450 W PSU​


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
Does Sapphire HD 5450 available in india?
Well if available then what's the price?
thnks.


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggest me a budget graphic card under Rs. 5000/- 

I currently have 9400GT

Should i buy GT220?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm thinking of getting a GTS250(Please don't tell me to go for HD4850).
I'm thinking of getting the MSI GTS250 Twin Frozr Edition but I'm not able to get it. I'm still searching.

If I do not get it which brand GTS250 should I go for? Palit? Zotac?
Also which variant? 512MB or 1GB?


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Get which ever brand offers better warranty. And since you game on 24", get the 1 GB model.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



walkmanguru said:


> Please suggest me a budget graphic card under Rs. 5000/-
> 
> I currently have 9400GT from which i am dissatisfied.
> 
> Should i buy GT220?



no.
get 9800gt
or get gt250
or gt260


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a GTS250(Please don't tell me to go for HD4850).
> I'm thinking of getting the MSI GTS250 Twin Frozr Edition but I'm not able to get it. I'm still searching.
> 
> If I do not get it which brand GTS250 should I go for? Palit? Zotac?
> Also which variant? 512MB or 1GB?



zotac or leadtek with 1gb.
i do have leadtek 8800gtx which served me for more than 3 year still reserved it if my sapphire hd4850 goes down.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, I have a Geforce 9600 GT. It's a great card , but I'd like your suggestions on getting an upgrade. 

My budget is around 7000-8000 Rs/-


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



raj_v1982 said:


> no.
> get 9800gt
> or get gt250
> or gt260



he told his budget 5000 only. so, for that value, getting HD4670 512Mb is best if he gt generic cheap psu. or even HD5670, though i nt know if generic psu wil be able to handle this card.



> Hey, I have a 790 GX board (HD 3300) supporting hybrid crossfire. i need to know should I opt for a hybrid crossfire enabled card or any other card within Rs. 6000. Also, tell me which cards can I use as hybrid crossfire.
> Will there be any difference between DX 10 & 11 with games played in low settings? Also, can I play DX 11 titles with DX 10 card?
> My PC specs: AMD athlon X2 245(2.9 GHz),3x1GB RAM,2 HDDs & 450 W PSU



790GX=HD3300. u'll need a last gen card of HD 32-34** series or HD4350 to do Hybrid Crossfire & its highly recommended not to do so, cause its only wastage of money. For 6000, u better change ur PSU 1st if u gt psu of the caliber of iBall 450W to a better 1 like Vip 400W or Zebronics 350W minimum & get GFX card with rest of the money.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Hi guys, I have a Geforce 9600 GT. It's a great card , but I'd like your suggestions on getting an upgrade.
> 
> My budget is around 7000-8000 Rs/-



GTS250 or HD4850.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> 790GX=HD3300. u'll need a last gen card of HD 32-34** series or HD4350 to do Hybrid Crossfire & its highly recommended not to do so, cause its only wastage of money. For 6000, u better change ur PSU 1st if u gt psu of the caliber of iBall 450W to a better 1 like Vip 400W or Zebronics 350W minimum & get GFX card with rest of the money.


OK, I already have a 450W Zebronics' PSU, so I am looking forward to spend the whole money on graphics card. Please suggest one!!! Also, I have seen that the zotac GT 240 supporting 3D gaming, can I watch 3D movies with my CRT monitor???


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Hi guys, I have a Geforce 9600 GT. It's a great card , but I'd like your suggestions on getting an upgrade.
> 
> My budget is around 7000-8000 Rs/-



Hey y u r using 6GB of RAM....is 4GB not enuf...???


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rajdeep Banik said:


> OK, I already have a 450W Zebronics' PSU, so I am looking forward to spend the whole money on graphics card. Please suggest one!!! Also, I have seen that the zotac GT 240 supporting 3D gaming, can I watch 3D movies with my CRT monitor???



First things first. Change that PSU. It will not support the type of accelerator you are planning to purchase.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> First things first. Change that PSU. It will not support the type of accelerator you are planning to purchase.


Which PSU do u suggest? And what about that 3D thing? Can I watch 3D films on my CRT monitor with GT 240?


----------



## divyam (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> monitor screen size? wats ur smps brand & wattage?


Its a 18.5 inches of lcd... while smps is of hp hipro with maximum output of 300W

srry for being late!!1


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> Its a 18.5 inches of lcd... while smps is of hp hipro with maximum output of 300W
> 
> srry for being late!!1



300W? only? well if you wish to game on 18.5" u can get a card of strength HD4670 512Mb. Also try change your SMPS. 300W is just too low. get a PSU with the remaining money. You can get the HD5670 512Mb also but still u need to change ur PSU. get something of the kind of Zebronics Pro 350W minimum but still get a better 1.


----------



## ashwinkartheeban (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hai i've Core2duo 2.93Ghz,Intel G41RQ mother board, 2X2gb (800Mhz) Ram, Power supply 450 Watts.
I want to buy a Graphics Card for Playing games. What could be the best card for my mother board.
Budget: upto 6k. Can be increased if i could get a better graphics card.
Also tell me,
1,Should i upgrade my SMPS?
2,Which will best suit my mother board? DDR3/DDR2 Graphic Card?
3,A 512MB fast processor/ 1GB Slow Processor. Which will perform better?
4, should i go for some extra cooling for Graphic Card?
5, I read for now its better to buy a DX11 Graphic card. Should i go for this or buy a old DX10 and upgrade the drivers? Which will be best.


Please help me in finding solutions for this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashwinkartheeban said:


> Hai i've Core2duo 2.93Ghz,Intel G41RQ mother board, 2X2gb (800Mhz) Ram, Power supply 450 Watts.
> I want to buy a Graphics Card for Playing games. What could be the best card for my mother board.
> Budget: upto 6k. Can be increased if i could get a better graphics card.
> Also tell me,
> ...



1) it depends on what graphics u want to buy. if u get a card like ATI HD4770, HD5750 & above or 9600GT & above, & ur SMPS is from iball or some local brands, change is needed.

2) DDR1, DDR4, DDR5 also. anything wil suit your mobo provided u gt the money to spend. 

3) 512Mb fats processor? slow processor? i never knew processor got its own memory of the size of Gigabytes 

4) u can if u OC ur graphics card to extreme level or your GFX card cooler not working properly. i tell its extra expenses & should b avoided.

5) DX11 is a technology thats must b supported by graphics card itself. it can't be enabled later though use of drivers. though updating drivers is a very good practice.

Am i able to clear your confusion abt graphics card & its relation with the rest of the PC, mate?


----------



## kevivvivek (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi
I have a M4N78 Pro motherboard from Asus. I have installed an XFX Geforce GTS250 graphics card in it.
Now I have planned to buy a new Graphics Card from ATI (Asus ATI Radeon 5850).
I want to know if the new graphics card (ATI) will be compatible with my mother board.
Kindly Reply.
Regards
Vivek


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kevivvivek said:


> Hi
> I have a M4N78 Pro motherboard from Asus. I have installed an XFX Geforce GTS250 graphics card in it.
> Now I have planned to buy a new Graphics Card from ATI (Asus ATI Radeon 5850).
> I want to know if the new graphics card (ATI) will be compatible with my mother board.
> ...



if you are replacing the new one with old one then ok( if your m/b supports express16 slot rev.2) however you cant use both.


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashwinkartheeban said:


> Hai i've Core2duo 2.93Ghz,Intel G41RQ mother board, 2X2gb (800Mhz) Ram, Power supply 450 Watts.
> I want to buy a Graphics Card for Playing games. What could be the best card for my mother board.
> Budget: upto 6k. Can be increased if i could get a better graphics card.
> Also tell me,
> ...



1. Which exact PSU you have.
2. Most cards today have GDDR3 or GDDR5. (This is graphics memory different to motherboard memory)
3. Not sure what you asking here.
4. No need. Stock GPU cooling is just fine.
5. Depends what GPU you go for. Answer above, then we can advice.



kevivvivek said:


> Hi
> I have a M4N78 Pro motherboard from Asus. I have installed an XFX Geforce GTS250 graphics card in it.
> Now I have planned to buy a new Graphics Card from ATI (Asus ATI Radeon 5850).
> I want to know if the new graphics card (ATI) will be compatible with my mother board.
> ...



It is an nForce NVIDIA GeForce 8300  chipset board. It has 1  x PCIe 2.0 x16  with the full link width. You should be able to use the HD5850 on it. Good board. Though which PSU you have..?


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will anyone tell me if I can watch 3D films on my CRT monitor with GT 240?


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
What you mean by 3D films..?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> What you mean by 3D films..?



he maybe talking abt  the 3D glasses Nvidia released.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashwinkartheeban said:


> .........
> 
> 3,A 512MB fast processor/ 1GB Slow Processor. Which will perform better?
> ......



He asks about a fast gfx card with 512MB memory and slow card with 1GB memory.


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is that possible..? Most fast cards have equal to or greater to memory than the slower counterparts. Weird comparison.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> How is that possible..? Most fast cards have equal to or greater to memory than the slower counterparts. Weird comparison.



no, u gt it wrong. he means a fast card for example 9600GT 512Mb GDDR3 vs slower counter part 9500GT 1Gb DDR2. obviously the 9600GT wil be better even with half the amount of memory as the 9500GT.


----------



## divyam (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> 300W? only? well if you wish to game on 18.5" u can get a card of strength HD4670 512Mb. Also try change your SMPS. 300W is just too low. get a PSU with the remaining money. You can get the HD5670 512Mb also but still u need to change ur PSU. get something of the kind of Zebronics Pro 350W minimum but still get a better 1.



How much will it cost me the HD4670 512 MB and a gud PSU?
Does the HD4670 be needing an additional power supply.. or it can draw all form the PCI Express card slot?
THanks very much?


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no, u gt it wrong. he means a fast card for example 9600GT 512Mb GDDR3 vs slower counter part 9500GT 1Gb DDR2. obviously the 9600GT wil be better even with half the amount of memory as the 9500GT.



oh ok. Got it.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

I have an old *ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe* mobo. which has only got a *AGP Slot (AGP 8x)*. My current graphics card is *Gigabyte GV-R96X128D (ATI Radeon 9600XT) (128 MB DDR)*.

I want to upgrade my Graphics card with a DirectX 10 or DirextX 11 AGP Graphics Card (256 MB or 512 MB) with has got VGA and DVI ports.

Can someone suggest me a DirectX 10.1 or 11 AGP Graphics card that will be compatible for my mobo. AGP 8x slot to replace my old graphics card. Also advice me whether the SMPS is good enough to power a new graphics card.


My PC Config
------------
CPU Type = AMD Athlon XP, 1913 MHz (11.5 x 166) 2600+

*MotherBoard = ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe REV 2.xx
Motherboard Chipset = nVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400
nVidia nForce2 MCP-T*

Main BIOS = Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe ACPI BIOS Rev 1013

Silicon Image SATA Link Sil3112ACT144 (Chipset)
Sil3112A Sata Raid BIOS version 4.2.50 (Current version)

Graphics Card -- Gigabyte GV-R96X128D (ATI Radeon 9600XT) (128 MB DDR)

System Memory = 2 GB DDR SDRAM

*Zebronics ATX Cabinet Model: ZEB-211A-Elegance
SMPS -- AC 230V ATX-Switching Power Supply Model: LC-B500E (Total Output: 500W)*

Optical Drive = BENQ DVD DD DW1640 (DVD Writer) (IDE)

UPS -- APC Back-UPS ES 500 (500VA) (230 V) (300 Watts)

Monitor = HP w1907 19" TFT LCD Widescreen

Thanks and Regards
Rafales


----------



## Cilus (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your Processor/mobo is too old. Even if you add a New Gen Gfx card, There will be bottleneck due to your CPU/mobo, and your system won't be able to fetch the performance from the Gfx card.
For AGP 8X card go for Sapphire ATI Radeon  HD4670 1GB DDR2 @ 5.1k. It is a DirectX 10.1 card and will play most of the games in decent resolution. I think your PSU will be ok to drive this card.
But I strongly recommend you to update your Processor/Mobo combo.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> How much will it cost me the HD4670 512 MB and a gud PSU?
> Does the HD4670 be needing an additional power supply.. or it can draw all form the PCI Express card slot?
> THanks very much?



u should get HD4670 512Mb for around 4.2-4.5k. still if budget allows try get the HD 5670 512Mb. Though it'll cost you 1k more but its future proof as it supports DX11 & also performance is worth the price. Also as the stock of old 4 series ATI cards comes down prices are bound to increase. 

& for PSU, check if you can get ur hands on Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2-2.3k. else minimum is VIP 400W or Zebronics 350W Pro.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




Cilus said:


> Your Processor/mobo is too old. Even if you add a New Gen Gfx card, There will be bottleneck due to your CPU/mobo, and your system won't be able to fetch the performance from the Gfx card.
> For AGP 8X card go for Sapphire ATI Radeon  HD4670 1GB DDR2 @ 5.1k. It is a DirectX 10.1 card and will play most of the games in decent resolution. I think your PSU will be ok to drive this card.
> But I strongly recommend you to update your Processor/Mobo combo.



also ram


----------



## bhadkow (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc config is as follows

os: microsoft windows 7
ram 2gb @667mhz
processor: amd anthlon x2 4600(dualcore 2.4ghz)
zotac nvidia geforce 9500gt (512mb)

my problem is when i play latest game titles like burnout,race driver grid,dirt 2 etc..... it works well for a couple of minutes and then lags for 20 sec... even if i play at low res the problem continues....
pls suggest me any solution... im getting frustrated with it


----------



## Cilus (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Make sure you have installed the latest drivers. Remove the old drivers by using Nvidia Driver removal tool and install new one. Also this problem may be from ur PSU. Let us know what SMPS u r using..like the brand name, Wattage etc.


----------



## bhadkow (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Make sure you have installed the latest drivers. Remove the old drivers by using Nvidia Driver removal tool and install new one. Also this problem may be from ur PSU. Let us know what SMPS u r using..like the brand name, Wattage etc.


ya ive installed the new drivers downloaded them from nvidia.com
andmy psu is p4 intex 450watts... it costs around 450/-


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Feb 11, 2010)

*help needed plz...*

hi..!
well..i currently hav a msi geforce 9400gt 1 gb graphic card,.
will all latest games work with it,>?or shud i buy a new 1..
my budget will be 6000-8000k..
also..will 2 graphic crds be put together,>?
i hav a gigabyte g31m-s2l motherboard..plz help..


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: help needed plz...*



hazard.shobhit said:


> hi..!
> well..i currently hav a msi geforce 9400gt 1 gb graphic card,.
> will all latest games work with it,>?or shud i buy a new 1..
> my budget will be 6000-8000k..
> ...


No, 9400GT won't play latest games.
To answer that question we need to know a few more details:
1. Processor model.
2. Power Supply(make and model).

Now you can't put another graphics card in as that mobo has only one PCIe X16 slot, even if you could it won't matter as 9400GT does not support SLI(multi GPU in nVidia terms), so you need a good GPU to play latest games.

I suggest PowerColour HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 8k or Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.8k but you need a good PSU to power it, also if you have a inferior CPU the card will be bottlenecked or held back. 

The HD4870 can play all latest games maxed out but it does not support DX11(true DX11 games will arrive from late 2010 or 2011), so if you need a future proof GPU I suggest you get PowerColour PCS HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.5k, this performs a bit slower that HD4870 but can play DX11 titles.


----------



## official (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Rajdeep Banik said:


> Which PSU do u suggest? And what about that 3D thing? Can I watch 3D films on my CRT monitor with GT 240?


you need 3d goggles and 3d enabled monitor.


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys please answer my query
Is Sapphire HD 5570 1GB DDR3 and 5450 available in india?
what is the price?


----------



## vaishakh_p (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey
plz suggest me a graphics card 
ma buget is 5k
m having a 15'' crt moniter 
processor:intel core 2 duo e7500(2.93ghz)
motherboard: Gigabite G31M-S2L
ram : 2gb kingston
smps: i ball  LPS223-400
HDD: 320GB
and
how much xfx 4670(1gb),xfx 5670(512mb) and xfx 9600gt(1gb) costs??
do dey require branded smps??
if yes dan which smps is better n affordable??


----------



## monkey (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sam_ir said:


> hey guys please answer my query
> Is Sapphire HD 5570 1GB DDR3 and 5450 available in india?
> what is the price?



Check Here: [E]


----------



## Cilus (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bhadkow said:


> ya ive installed the new drivers downloaded them from nvidia.com
> andmy psu is p4 intex 450watts... it costs around 450/-


  Then you problem is probably from the PSU. These kind of generic PSUs are not good for powering a standard Gfx card. Probably ur 9500 Gt is the GDDR3 version and hence requires more power.  Go for at least VIP Gold 500W @ 2.2 k or Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys i need experts help ... i decided to purchase MSI 5670 DDR5 512 mb Card & vip Gold 400w Psu  But my current mobo doesn't have pci-e 16Slot , i need a good mobo within 4-5k  which will support 8gb ram 667 fs and dvi- output,
My current config is 
Pentinum D3.0 GHz, 2 Gb Ram ddr 667 fs,  Lg19'Lcd 

Thanks in advance


----------



## divyam (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> u should get HD4670 512Mb for around 4.2-4.5k. still if budget allows try get the HD 5670 512Mb. Though it'll cost you 1k more but its future proof as it supports DX11 & also performance is worth the price. Also as the stock of old 4 series ATI cards comes down prices are bound to increase.
> 
> & for PSU, check if you can get ur hands on Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2-2.3k. else minimum is VIP 400W or Zebronics 350W Pro.
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> hey... thanks man...
> Can u suggest me a gud LCD monitor of 21" under 10k
> i was thinking of the dell...
> Suggest me a gud one please.. not necessarily of dell
> I must get gud gamin on that one



with HD4670 or HD5670 20" should b limit if u plan to game with all settings high. if 22", get Dell. contact them directly.


----------



## bhadkow (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Then you problem is probably from the PSU. These kind of generic PSUs are not good for powering a standard Gfx card. Probably ur 9500 Gt is the GDDR3 version and hence requires more power.  Go for at least VIP Gold 500W @ 2.2 k or Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k


  ya ill change my psu.... hey can my 9500gt can play latest game titles with amdanthlon x2 4600+ processor???


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Get a good PSU first. Pronto. What resolution you want to play at..?


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will a 288 W PSU suffice for ATi Sapphire HD4670?


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
What else you got on the system.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> What else you got on the system.



u serious?


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
Yes, I know he cannot with that PSU. But also want to know what else is on his system. Subsequently will advice a rating for a good PSU. Proactive you could say.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Yes, I know he cannot with that PSU. But also want to know what else is on his system. Subsequently will advice a rating for a good PSU. Proactive you could say.



ya, nice way. frankly for 1sec i got stunned :flu-surprised4: when u asked about his config rather than asking him change his PSU.


----------



## denboooo (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Help me in finding the best Graphic card 4 my System configeration AMD Phenom X4, Biostar 785GE 128m 4 GB Ram and my budjet is 8000 - 10000


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get MSi GTX 260 Twin Frozr Edition around 10-10.5 and it's one hell of a good gfx card you can buy 

BTW, which motherboard ( model and manufacturer ) and PSU ( Brand name, model name and wattage ) you are using ??

It's factory OCed card :

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/12694/34/

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/March/General%20News/msi_n260gtxtwinfrozr_1.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Top Gear & asigh: hey guys will my siggy config be available under 40K...


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Karan, there are other guys on this forum too...!

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------

Core-i5 : 9635
Gigabyte P55 Mobo (Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2) : 7350
Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit : 6510
500GB HDD : ~2000
CM 335 elite Cabby : 2132
Corsair VX450 PSU : 3990
PowerColor HD5770 1GB DDR5 (V2) : 9738

Total : 41335 (pre - taxes)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Karan, there are other guys on this forum too...!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------
> ...



asigh, ram is G.Skill. not corsair. so minus 1k. but with tax should be = 43k.

& where 500gb available for ~2000?


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: help needed plz...*



tkin said:


> No, 9400GT won't play latest games.
> To answer that question we need to know a few more details:
> 1. Processor model.
> 2. Power Supply(make and model).
> ...


well thx fr ur help...
i hav a intel e7500 2.9r ghz core 2 duo processor
450w powersupply.......suggest me sum nvidia titles as well....


----------



## divyam (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> with HD4670 or HD5670 20" should b limit if u plan to game with all settings high. if 22", get Dell. contact them directly.



Following are my motherboard details which is of Compaq presario sr1931il model..



Manufacturer: ECS
Motherboard Name: RC410-M
HP/Compaq motherboard name: Asterope3-GL8E

 Now as u know i want to add a graphic card [Hd4670 or hd5670] to this mobo... do u see any problem that i may configure...

I know this one is old...
Do u recommend a mobo upgrade??
and a PSU upgrade is for sure...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> Following are my motherboard details which is of Compaq presario sr1931il model..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its based on ATI Xpress 200. u not need to change it, but PSU change is a must. it got 1 x PCI Express x16 slot so theres no problem.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: help needed plz...*



hazard.shobhit said:


> well thx fr ur help...
> i hav a intel e7500 2.9r ghz core 2 duo processor
> 450w powersupply.......suggest me sum nvidia titles as well....




@ hazard.shobhit

Assuming you'll get corsair vx 450 here are the cards you can get:
*
NVIDIA - Geforce 9600gt,gts 250,gtx 260(212 sp's)
ATI        - Radeon 4850,4870,4890,5750,5770,5850

*Now mention your budget so we can suggest you the right card.
Also mention the  resolution you like to game & perhap the current lcd you're using.


----------



## sanju (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc motherboard is as
asus P5QPL-AM
want to add a graphic card budget is 7000/- INR please suggest which should I go for.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> he maybe talking abt  the 3D glasses Nvidia released.


Yup! I am taking about those glasses with GT 220 cards. Can I watch 3D films like avatar with those glasses in my CRT monitor?


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> asigh, ram is G.Skill. not corsair. so minus 1k. but with tax should be = 43k.
> 
> & where 500gb available for ~2000?



G.Skill not available, so quoted equivalent Corsair RAM. Okay the 500GB is 2300. Was approximating.


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: help needed plz...*



vickybat said:


> @ hazard.shobhit
> 
> Assuming you'll get corsair vx 450 here are the cards you can get:
> *
> ...


welll my budget is 6000-9000
nd am usin samsung 933 17'inch lcd monitor....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I guess the max resolution of your monitor is 1366x768 or 1440x900.Better go for *powercolor 4850* @ 6k or *msi gts 250* @ 5.8k. If you want to be future proof and want a dx11 based card then a radeon 5750 from sapphire or powercolor @ 8-8.5k will suffice.

@ sanju

Buddy please mention the psu you're using.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ KaranTh85 

Core-i5 530 @ 6K or ( 750 @ 10K - recommended )

GA-P55M-UD2 @ Rs. 6.3K


G-Skill 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz 2x2 GB around 7K better get Corsair

500GB HDD around Rs. 2.4K

CM 335 elite Cabb Rs. 2.2K

Corsair VX450 PSU @ 4K

ATI HD5770 @ 10K

Rs. 41900 or 500 less for corsair dual channel kit 

and Rs. 4K for core i5 530


----------



## divyam (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> its based on ATI Xpress 200. u not need to change it, but PSU change is a must. it got 1 x PCI Express x16 slot so theres no problem.


OKay...
i will get that done... thanx a lot

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> ^^ I guess the max resolution of your monitor is 1366x768 or 1440x900.Better go for *powercolor 4850* @ 6k or *msi gts 250* @ 5.8k. If you want to be future proof and want a dx11 based card then a radeon 5750 from sapphire or powercolor @ 8-8.5k will suffice.
> 
> @ sanju
> 
> Buddy please mention the psu you're using.


what about the Hd5670... isn't that gud..??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> OKay...
> i will get that done... thanx a lot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------
> ...



my pleasure helping u out frnd. 

HD4850 performs better then HD5670. way better.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yup, and the power consumption is way better too 

So with no PSU upgrade a HD5570 ( recommended with no PSU upgrade ) or 5670 ( has more power draw so recommended this with a decent PSU ) should be more suitable 

and I think HD4850 will be bottlenecked by his cpu.

@ divyam Do your mobo has a pci-e x16 slot ?? Which cpu do you have ??


----------



## asingh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It has a PCI.Ex16 dock. 
*h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportDocument/c00638516/c00638519.jpg

But again, coming to what TopGear said. The maximum his LGA775 socket will support is Celeron series. The HD4850 will hardly be harnessed with this system. But if the user wants to he can get the HD4850, and use it for his next upgrade.


----------



## divyam (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Yup, and the power consumption is way better too
> 
> So with no PSU upgrade a HD5570 ( recommended with no PSU upgrade ) or 5670 ( has more power draw so recommended this with a decent PSU ) should be more suitable
> 
> ...


ya it has a pci-e x16 slot.. and the CPU is pentium D processor 2.8ghz
Old.. isn't it?
Suggest me a gud Graphic card.. to game on a 21" LCD


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> ya it has a pci-e x16 slot.. and the CPU is pentium D processor 2.8ghz
> Old.. isn't it?
> Suggest me a gud Graphic card.. to game on a 21" LCD



Ur budget? The max u can get is HD4670 or HD4850(if u have a gud PSU), anything above that, i doubt your processor will be a bottleneck.


----------



## arian29 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

please suggest me a good graphics card...
my system info >>

--------[ AIDA32 (c) 1995-2004 Tamas Miklos ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon X2 5200, 2.6 GHz (13 x 200)
Motherboard Name Gigabyte
System Memory 3584 MB (its 4gb (2gb x 2) dont know why it shows 3.5..)
BIOS Type Award Modular (03/07/08)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS (512 MB)
Monitor 20" SyncMaster 2033(SWPLUS/SWXPLUS) (Analog) [NoDB] (HPGS806982)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek HD Audio output

Storage:
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive Apple iPod USB Device
Disk Drive ST3500320AS


================================

am not able to play in high , most new games like assassin creed, bioshock 2 etc... so wanna upgrade my graphics card. now i am confused a bit.. if i am not wrong there are two types of cards.. one that has its own memory and another that shares from the ram.. so which one is better.. ie.. which one should i go for.. suggest brands/models pls. my budget is 10k max. smps/psu is around 400w zebronics. came with the cabinet..


----------



## divyam (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Ur budget? The max u can get is HD4670 or HD4850(if u have a gud PSU), anything above that, i doubt your processor will be a bottleneck.


the PSU is a crap.. just 300W
well i m upgrading that!!


----------



## dissel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

My Budget is 5k-8k (lower is better),

*I'm running Intel Pentium D 3.2 GHz in 945GNT board which have PCI x16 slot with 4GB 667Mhz DDR2 Memory.*

I am not in Gaming, But use a lot of photo editing & other multimedia work such as encoding video & converting video.

I want to use 2x17" Samsung Monitor(1280x1024 max they can throw) with dual setup and I upgrade soon 24" or bigger monitor when they available. I just want to expand my workspace.

I am choosing *Palit HD4850* as it have two output. 

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_hd4850/2.htm

Can I get this is above mention budget? Please suggest

P.S:- I am using cooler master 600w PSU with Gladiator cabinet


----------



## djaydave (Feb 15, 2010)

*Graphics Cards query*

*Kindly tell me which gpu to buy,Within 6-8k,i wd  prefer if they have a : 
*

*1.tv out,so that i could watch movies on Tv.*

*2.would it share the load from cpu on  wathchin tv on media center,video converting n editing for a home  purposes.*

*3.Its silent operation would be an added advantage.*

*4.Plz tell about SLI as well 
*

*My Pc config is*

*Its an HP a1516 in*

1 gb 533 Mhz RAM(960 Mb as shown)
160 Gb HDD
Ati Radeon Xpress 200 Series
PCIe X16 Slot
Media center 2005 SP3
P Iv 3.06 Ghz HT
400 watts of SMPS if m not wrong,still tel me how to check it.

*Thanks*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Graphics Cards query*



arian29 said:


> please suggest me a good graphics card...
> my system info >>
> 
> --------[ AIDA32 (c) 1995-2004 Tamas Miklos ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



already answered in other thread.



divyam said:


> the PSU is a crap.. just 300W
> well i m upgrading that!!



if u upgrading PSU beware not to get the CM xtreme power. don't b fooled by its rating like 600W @ 3k or so. its more crap than ur PSU. friends PSU blew up within 7hrs when he attached a GTS250.



dissel said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Budget is 5k-8k (lower is better),
> 
> ...



if u got a good PSU (not CM extreme power of coarse) that can handle the card, go ahead.



djaydave said:


> *Kindly tell me which gpu to buy,Within 6-8k,i wd  prefer if they have a :
> *
> 
> *1.tv out,so that i could watch movies on Tv.*
> ...



first of all, ur system is old. & ram is too less. i suggest u upgrade ram by adding 2Gb & with rest of money take HD5670 or HD4670. though i not sure if ur PSU wil be enough to handle the card.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arian29 said:


> please suggest me a good graphics card...
> my system info >>
> 
> --------[ AIDA32 (c) 1995-2004 Tamas Miklos ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



This is probably your graphics card, you are having 3584 MB of ram as most of Nvidia's low end Graphics card use Turbo Cache technology which has its own memory plus its uses some amount of system memory. Probably your card is using rest of the memory.
The other reason may be use of 32 bit OS. Then upgrade to 64 bit OS for using  GB of memory.
Now all the Graphics card have their own memory, they may share some of your system memory, like your card.
At 10k here goes your suggestion
*Card: MSI HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2K (If you want DirectX 11) or PowerColour HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 8k* (you are ok with DX 10.1, need raw power)
*PSU: Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k* *or** Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arian29 said:


> please suggest me a good graphics card...
> my system info >>
> 
> --------[ AIDA32 (c) 1995-2004 Tamas Miklos ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



This is probably your graphics card, you are having 3584 MB of ram as most of Nvidia's low end Graphics card use Turbo Cache technology which has its own memory plus its uses some amount of system memory. Probably your card is using rest of the memory.
The other reason may be use of 32 bit OS. Then upgrade to 64 bit OS for using  GB of memory.
Now all the Graphics card have their own memory, they may share some of your system memory, like your card.
At 10k here goes your suggestion
*Card: MSI HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2K (If you want DirectX 11) or PowerColour HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 8k* (you are ok with DX 10.1, need raw power)
*PSU: Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k* *or** Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*


----------



## djaydave (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Graphics Cards query*

Thanks for the reply,but my system can be upgraded to 2Gb only.I have a problem in upgrading as I checked up with the motherboard manufacturer they say I can goto 667 Mhz ram,HP says not beyond 533 Mhz,I'm confused and above all 533 is not available since 2 years and now even 667 is almost gone.So,kindly suggest me that is there a way that I could increase my ram beyond 2gb if yes,i wd still search for a 667 n put em all.Though as if now even if I put more,it doesn't show more than 2 gb.Do you think I need to change my motherboard n Power supply as well.
Thanks
first of all, ur system is old. & ram is too less. i suggest u upgrade ram by adding 2Gb & with rest of money take HD5670 or HD4670. though i not sure if ur PSU wil be enough to handle the card.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey y u r using 6GB of RAM....is 4GB not enuf...???



No 

And thanks for the suggestions everyone, I think i'll go for the HD4850


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ divyam - mention your total budget for the psu and gfx card. Then it will be easier to suggest the best combo for you 

@ dissel - HD4850 is a very good card but as your needs are photo editing and video encoding you will benefit more by using nvidia cuda and the GTS250 ( power consumption is 10W more as compared to HD4850 ) is what I suggest you.

But as _Sam.Shab_ has told see if you can get a new psu though I've seen people running a HD4890 using a CM Extreme 500W


----------



## dissel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Sam.Shab & topgear for early replying.

@topgear,

nvidia cuda GTS 250 have dual output ? DVI-D Type ? and is it available 5k-8k price bracket? 

My PSU is CM Power Plus 600W...Can it run ?

Is it available shop like Vedant /Eastern Logica? Please reply.


----------



## divyam (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ divyam - mention your total budget for the psu and gfx card. Then it will be easier to suggest the best combo for you
> 
> @ dissel - HD4850 is a very good card but as your needs are photo editing and video encoding you will benefit more by using nvidia cuda and the GTS250 ( power consumption is 10W more as compared to HD4850 ) is what I suggest you.
> 
> But as _Sam.Shab_ has told see if you can get a new psu though I've seen people running a HD4890 using a CM Extreme 500W


Budget is upto 9K.. not more than that..!!


----------



## kevivvivek (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> 1. Which exact PSU you have.
> 2. Most cards today have GDDR3 or GDDR5. (This is graphics memory different to motherboard memory)
> 3. Not sure what you asking here.
> 4. No need. Stock GPU cooling is just fine.
> ...



Thanks for the reply..!
I have an 800W True Power SMPS


----------



## arian29 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k* *or** Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W... *i was not able to find them.. any suggestions as to where can i find them ?i tried in Nehru place in new delhi (covered a few shops)


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kevivvivek said:


> Thanks for the reply..!
> I have an 800W True Power SMPS



Not too sure about that PSU. Let others comment.



arian29 said:


> *Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k* *or** Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W... *i was not able to find them.. any suggestions as to where can i find them ?i tried in Nehru place in new delhi (covered a few shops)



Did you try SMC Internations. Meghdoot building


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



divyam said:


> Budget is upto 9K.. not more than that..!!



Then GTS250 would be a good choice, if u have a PSU to handle it.. Otherwise Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k + HD4850 @ 6.8k would be a good deal..


----------



## arian29 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does the mobo have any affect on the graphics card... mine is gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2, card gonna buy.. HD4850/70

also which is better.. if not best >> MSI, Powercolor, sapphire, palit.. or someone else.. does it actually make any difference


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It has a 1 PCI Express x 16 slot  which is fine. Which PSU you have. Get a good one.

Regarding GPU OEM. All our good. Get the one with good warranty, at best price.


----------



## ganeshravi (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my friend owns a 32" plasma screen and its full HD... he need a decent card which can render with minimal loss.... a card with HDMI input is preferred.... budget is within 10K and also suggest a PSU for the same...

Thanks...


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ dissel - MSI GTS 250 is available around 7.6K ( 1 GB ) and 512MB one costs around 6.7-7K and palit GTS 250 512 is around 7.1K and as a CM500W extreme can handle a 4890 I think your PSU will be able to handle a GTS 250 since it consumes less power than a HD4890 but consumes 10W more as compared with HD4850.

HD4890 consumes around 20W more as compared to GTS 250.

BTW, see if you can manage to get MSI HD5750 which should be around 8.5K and has 1GB of GDDR5 mem with support for DX11 and the power consumption is much less around 60-65W and the performance is also less around 5-10% as compared to GTS 250  

@ divyam - as rajkumar_pb has said Gigabyte Superb 460W around 2.5K and HD4850 around 6.5K( 512MB palit, sapphire, powercolor or MSI ) will be the best combo for you


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ dissel - MSI GTS 250 is available around 7.6K ( 1 GB ) and 512MB one costs around 6.7-7K and palit GTS 250 512 is around 7.1K and as a CM500W extreme can handle a 4890 I think your PSU will be able to handle a GTS 250 since it consumes less power than a HD4890 but consumes 10W more as compared with HD4850.
> 
> HD4890 consumes around 20W more as compared to GTS 250.
> 
> ...



i would say the PSU in the form of Xtreme Power should be kept as reserve option. if OP can't find a good PSU, he can get Xtreme Power which usually available almost everywhere. & about the 1 running HD4890 in Xtreme Power, i think it is PSU from some old batch when they used to be good. now most Xtreme Powers r time-bombs or crackers which don't need Diwali to go BOOM


----------



## dissel (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot @ topgear of ur suggestion,

after reading so much review me confused, and stuck again.

About Palit HD4850 512Mb --->Core Clock/Memory Clock -->625Mhz/933Mhz

Palit GTS 250 512Mb--->Core Clock/Memory Clock -->745Mhz/1100Mhz

Where, MSI GTS 250 512Mb-->Core Clock/Memory Clock-->760/2300Mhz

*Please let me know which is the most important deciding factor from above ?*

Palit GTS 250 512Mb got VGA+DVI+HDMI inbuilt + DVI-to-HDMI adopter(for connecting 2 HDMI source) in the package. there is SPDIF Cable in the box, what is that ?

Only MSI bundling composite video cable,but not sure in 512mb version though.

Though Palit HD4850 got the most feature rich bundle in the package. here *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_hd4850/images/11.htm


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dissel said:


> About Palit HD4850 512Mb --->Core Clock/Memory Clock -->625Mhz/933Mhz
> 
> Palit GTS 250 512Mb--->Core Clock/Memory Clock -->745Mhz/1100Mhz
> 
> ...



Core Clock --> Mem Clock ---> SHader Model etc


----------



## dissel (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Core Clock --> Mem Clock ---> SHader Model etc



^^^ Thank you....but which one I go for ? 

Is higher freq is the field to look for ?

as I read some where in review Higher GPU memory is not always usable.Is it same as Mhz rating in GPU too ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dissel said:


> ^^^ Thank you....but which one I go for ?
> 
> Is higher freq is the field to look for ?
> 
> as I read some where in review Higher GPU memory is not always usable.Is it same as Mhz rating in GPU too ?


You have everything mixed up.
These are what you should look for in order of importance.

1. No. of shaders/cores/cuda cores, nVidia and ATI has different ways to measure them, although not very accurate but you can divide ATI shader no. by 5 and then compare with nVidia(again, its very inaccurate). Higher shaders=greater performance.

2. Core clock speed, higher is better.(nVidia and ATI is not comparable here, compare between nVidia or ATI gpus separately)

3. Shader clock, higher is better(only for nVidia, ATI has no separate shader and core clock).

3. Memory type, DDR5>DDR3>DDR2(avoid)

4. Memory speed, higher is better, usually lies above or around 2GHz(DDR3) and above 4GHz for DDR5, if it indicates a low value like 1100MHz then multiply it by 2 for DDR3 and by 4 for DDR5 and then compare. Avoid DDR2 memories.

5. Lastly compare memory amount.

Maximum priority is to be given to the no. of shaders, and finally try to look for reviews in google.

Yes, higher GPU memory is not always a indicative of higher performance, memory type and speed(also dependent on memory type) is the actual memory performance indicator.


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yes correct. And again the user has to see, how will the GPU will gel with his own system. Stuff like, resolution, CPU, chipset, games he/she will play should also be accounted for. Also the basic GPU engine makes a big difference. How fast it can calculate and punch out the pixels.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dissel said:


> Thanks a lot @ topgear of ur suggestion,
> 
> after reading so much review me confused, and stuck again.
> 
> ...



Get the MSI one as it has higher clock rate ( actually it's a factory OCed card ) and the real speed of the plait GTS would be 745 MHz core and 2200 MHz mem 

@ tkin - thanks buddy for that explanation


----------



## ganeshravi (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

anyone??? post #10309... that guy is waitin for my answer...


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ganeshravi said:


> my friend owns a 32" plasma screen and its full HD... he need a decent card which can render with minimal loss.... a card with HDMI input is preferred.... budget is within 10K and also suggest a PSU for the same...
> 
> Thanks...



Is this for gaming on LCD, or watching HD content. Sorry we missed this thread.


----------



## djaydave (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Dear Sam.Shab,I posted my query and reply on #10298 after you replied.plz revert....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



djaydave said:


> Thanks Dear Sam.Shab,I posted my query and reply on #10298 after you replied.plz revert....



woops. missed it. sorry. u can put in 2Gb DDR2 of 800Mhz & your board should downclock it to 533 or 677Mhz depending on the maximum speed it supports. as for mobo, if u change it u'll end up changing the processor as well as acquiring DDR3 ram sticks. & for PSU, its a must. else theres serious risk of ur PSU going boom & damaging your PC altogether.


----------



## dissel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot @tkin for your detail post, it surely help noob like me and others.

Thanks @ topgear for your input, and yes Aug'09 digit did mention the clock speed 2200 MHz in their budget segment card shoot out,

In that category they awarded though Power Cooler HD4850, any how it may be purely games perspective.

Will go for Palit GTS 250 512 Mb though,but also hunt for MSI too....

thank you all for clearing my doubts....


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Currently had Intel 945GCNL MB , Dell PSU  planning to get HD 5570 whether it will be compatible and what may be the price and when it will be available in chennai


----------



## rohit2hell (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi to all Digitians..
my frnd wanna buy a new graphic card (Budget 8000Rs)
Her configuration is 
mothrboard - ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP
CPU - core2 duo (2.2ghz)
3GB ram

can u plz tell us which graphic card would b better for her ATI or NVIDIA ?
and which model nmbr n cn u plz also give us price...

thanks in advance..


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohit2hell said:


> Hi to all Digitians..
> my frnd wanna buy a new graphic card (Budget 8000Rs)
> Her configuration is
> mothrboard - ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP
> ...



Go with HD4850 or GTS 250. Both are good. Both have similar performance. They should come comfortably under Rs.8K.


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rohit2hell said:


> Hi to all Digitians..
> my frnd wanna buy a new graphic card (Budget 8000Rs)
> Her configuration is
> mothrboard - ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP
> ...



Cool G5 has recommend well. Which PSU you have.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ganeshravi said:


> anyone??? post #10309... that guy is waitin for my answer...



For 10K get Sapphire Palit or MSI GTS 250 around 7.5 ( 1GB one ) along with Gigabyte superb 460W PSu around 2.5K. If you will get a DVI to HDMI cable bundled with it.



dissel said:


> Thanks a lot @tkin for your detail post, it surely help noob like me and others.
> 
> Thanks @ topgear for your input, and yes Aug'09 digit did mention the clock speed 2200 MHz in their budget segment card shoot out,
> 
> ...



Wish you all the best 



prakashr85 said:


> Currently had Intel 945GCNL MB , Dell PSU  planning to get HD 5570 whether it will be compatible and what may be the price and when it will be available in chennai



You can use HD5570 without any prob with your mobo ad current HD5570's price is around 5K.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

in 6k budget d best option wud b 9600gt

and if u wanna go for ati , then i'll suggest u to go for hd 4770 (but it costs 7k appx ) 

so if u can wait a bit more , u can find some gud stuff 

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------




rohit2hell said:


> Hi to all Digitians..
> my frnd wanna buy a new graphic card (Budget 8000Rs)
> Her configuration is
> mothrboard - ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP
> ...




for 8k budget d best option wud b palit 9800gt (however it'll b 250-300 Rs more) but ur frnd will not regret it

in case  of ati u have got a lot more options
hd 4850-Rs 8000
hd 4770-Rs 7000
hd 5750-Rs ~8000
i'll suggest u for hd 5750 as its the newest model supporting dx 11 and shader model 5.0


---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




ganeshravi said:


> my friend owns a 32" plasma screen and its full HD... he need a decent card which can render with minimal loss.... a card with HDMI input is preferred.... budget is within 10K and also suggest a PSU for the same...
> 
> Thanks...



considering ur budget u have got a wide range
1.XFX GTS 250 1gb   ~10k
2.sapphire hd 5770 1gb  ~10.5k
3.9800 gt 1gb ~9k

any psu of 550W or more will b more than enuf
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W – 3,400/
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W – 2,800/-

CAUTION:since u have 32" screen plasma ,what u need is more amount of memory instead of speed


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Piyush those CM Extreme PSUs are doubtful. Many cases of them not delivering true under stress/load.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^
> Piyush those CM Extreme PSUs are doubtful. Many cases of them not delivering true under stress/load.



+1. & all the above mentioned cards sucks a good amount of power under loads. i doubt these PSU's wil make it for any long. run LinPack or any other stress test & these PSU wil not even make it past initial hours also.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> considering ur budget u have got a wide range
> 1.XFX GTS 250 1gb   ~10k
> 2.sapphire hd 5770 1gb  ~10.5k
> 3.9800 gt 1gb ~9k
> ...



What! XFX GTS 250 1GB for 10K. That's useless. better search for MSI Twin Frozr Edition or else get Palit. Palit GTS 250 1GB E-Green edition comes for around Rs.6,800. At Rs.10,500 one can get an GTX 260 216 which is also a good card.

For PSU, CM Xtreme is a big NO. Stick with Corsair VX 450W. Plenty of head room & safe reliable power.


----------



## arian29 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hows the HD 4890.. compared to the 4850/70 ?   also why is no one suggesting Antec or VIP for psu ? are they not good?


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4890 can be compared with Nvidia GTX 260 is surely better than 4850/70.

Antec and VIP psus are not readily available everywhere and for VIP psus are not that much good like corsairs


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Is basically an overclocked HD4870. And has more space to be OC'ed. Great card.


----------



## arian29 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just found this >>> HD 4890 VS GTX 275


----------



## arian29 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thaks for all the suggestions.. i went to nehru place today, spent hours serching and found this..

4670, 4890 1gb- not available
4890 512mb - available for around rs.12000 but said it was some Chinese duplicate.. of sapphire.. so didnt buy that.
powercolor 4850 1gb - rs.7500, 2yr warranty (bought)
corsair vx450w psu- rs.3800, 5yr warranty (bought)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

General

   Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.8 GHz
   L1 Cache: 64 KB
   L2 Cache: 1024 KB
   Memory: 1016 MB DDR2
   OS: Windows XP Professional (5.1.2600) SP3
   Motherboard: MAXTONE 945GC(HIS)

Graphics

   Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
   Video Card: 82945G Express Chipset Family
   Mode: 1024*768 with 32-bit color depth
   DirectX 9.0c


This is my PC config...i have a budget of Rs.3000-3500...plzz suggest an nVidia GeForce card which suits best.....basically i want this to play diablo 3 at a decent speed...not everything maxed out...(i know it hasnt been released yet but still i want to be prepared....)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



GauravTensor said:


> General
> 
> Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.8 GHz
> L1 Cache: 64 KB
> ...



why only Nvidia Geforce Card? Why not ATI Radeon cards? card which suites your budget well is XFX HD4650 512MB DDR2 or Asus HD4650 512Mb DDR2. both priced around 3k-3.3k. else Sparkle Geforce 9500GT 512Mb DDR2 should cost around 2.7k.


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arian29 said:


> thaks for all the suggestions.. i went to nehru place today, spent hours serching and found this..
> 
> 4670, 4890 1gb- not available
> 4890 512mb - available for around rs.12000 but said it was some Chinese duplicate.. of sapphire.. so didnt buy that.
> ...




Which shop you went to Nehru place.?


----------



## arian29 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh bought from D-Advantage , 103 Vishal Bhavan, Nehru Place


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Can you please tell me which graphics card is better
ATI 4570M or Nvidia 310M?*


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arian29 said:


> @asigh bought from D-Advantage , 103 Vishal Bhavan, Nehru Place



You went to SMC..?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



livebyfaith.anu said:


> *Can you please tell me which graphics card is better
> ATI 4570M or Nvidia 310M?*



4570M. much much better than 310M


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Can you provide a link to explain the above claim.


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is 310M..?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its Nvidia's gpu for laptops having 16 sp's and a graphics clock of 400mhz or thereabouts.
Its similar to the pc version of 9400gt.


----------



## official (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which gfx is the best bang for money??? for playing at 1920x1080???


----------



## Revolution (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gts250.....


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nope.. buddy GTS 250 / HD4850 is more suitable for 1680*1050 but for 1920*1200 GTX 260 or HD5770 is more good and for best get HD5850 

@ official - mention your budget first......


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nope.. buddy GTS 250 / HD4850 is more suitable for 1680*1050 but for 1920*1200 GTX 260 or HD5770 is more good and for best get HD5850 

@ official - mention your budget first......


----------



## arian29 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh ,,SMC had only the 5x series of cards.. said 4x series to sir band ho gaya hai.. lol


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Oh that is bad. Try lynx-india.com


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a budget of 6k and want to buy a graphics card but am confused between the 5670(DX11) or the 4850(more performance) or 250GTS which one should i go for, or isthere any one that is better ?
Also which brand ?
And will a 450W PSU be sufficient for these cards ?
I have a DualCore 3Ghz


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i recommend the gts250. it is better than all those.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



WarrenG said:


> I have a budget of 6k and want to buy a graphics card but am confused between the 5670(DX11) or the 4850(more performance) or 250GTS which one should i go for, or isthere any one that is better ?
> Also which brand ?
> And will a 450W PSU be sufficient for these cards ?
> I have a DualCore 3Ghz



get 5670. with 5% drop in performance u getting DX11. should run on 450W provided it is good. may run on ordinary PSU also but not recommended at all.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ No buddy - HD5670 performs not only 5% less as compared to HD4850/GTS 250. The difference should be around 20-25%.

@ WarrenG - which psu do you have - model and brand name ??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ No buddy - HD5670 performs not only 5% less as compared to HD4850/GTS 250. The difference should be around 20-25%.
> 
> @ WarrenG - which psu do you have - model and brand name ??



but you only told performance difference wil be ~10% between HD5670 & HD4850 in a previous post.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get the GTS250.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, specially the one who been waiting long for Fermi to arrive & those waiting for highend ATI cards to reduce in price, theres a BAD NEWS. a bit too bad. check here.



> SemiAccurates sources report that the GTX 480, on average, will end up being a mere 5% faster than the HD 5870 at higher resolutions, despite costing Nvidia a lot more to manufacture. The GTX 470 was not tested in these internal evaluations, and will most certainly end up slower than the HD 5870



hope u know summer isn't going to be any better for the gamers party.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> guys, specially the one who been waiting long for Fermi to arrive & those waiting for highend ATI cards to reduce in price, theres a BAD NEWS. a bit too bad. check here.
> 
> 
> 
> hope u know summer isn't going to be any better for the gamers party.


There's something else too, the same report says that in Uni engine DX11 benchmark fermi scored 100% faster that HD5870, in older games(non dx 11 or the only one existing now-dirt2) it was 5%, go figure.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggest a graphics card for viewing HD movies on the following PROCY and MOBO combination.

budget - 5K

 i5 - 750 and Intel DP55WB.

No gaming just watching HD movies.


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Unigene DX11 Benchmark tool, utilized tessellation in such a manner, which no game is as of now. Hardly a way to get a benchmark. It has a powerful tessellation engine no doubt, but in real world scene it looks like a pure bummer. Sad..!


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> but you only told performance difference wil be ~10% between HD5670 & HD4850 in a previous post.



I can't remember/ or find any post in which I said HD5670 performs only 10% less than HD4850.

The only other comparison I made between HD4850 and HD5670 is here 



Sam.Shab said:


> my pleasure helping u out frnd.
> 
> HD4850 performs better then HD5670. way better.





topgear said:


> ^^ Yup, and the power consumption is way better too
> 
> So with no PSU upgrade a HD5570 ( recommended with no PSU upgrade ) or 5670 ( has more power draw so recommended this with a decent PSU ) should be more suitable
> 
> ...



HD 5670 actually may perform 25-30% less at 1920*1200 with high settings in most of the games.

Now for the power consumption part - HD5670 consumes as much as 60W less as compared to HD4850


----------



## ganeshravi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Is this for gaming on LCD, or watching HD content. Sorry we missed this thread.



No problem.... its purely for watching HD content and mild gaming..... so is it only the GTS 250??? dont i have any more choices??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> What! XFX GTS 250 1GB for 10K. That's useless. better search for MSI Twin Frozr Edition or else get Palit. Palit GTS 250 1GB E-Green edition comes for around Rs.6,800. At Rs.10,500 one can get an GTX 260 216 which is also a good card.
> 
> For PSU, CM Xtreme is a big NO. Stick with Corsair VX 450W. Plenty of head room & safe reliable power.




i'm sorry ...my bad.......
u wrer rite about gtx 260 216cores but the latest news is that the prices of dat one will be shooting up again and its the same for hd 4870

and do u think dat corsair vx450 will be able 2 handle dat ****???

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




asigh said:


> ^
> Piyush those CM Extreme PSUs are doubtful. Many cases of them not delivering true under stress/load.



yeah dats true .. but i just recommended the cheapest psu 'coz she didnt mentioned her budget for psu 

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




asigh said:


> You went to SMC..?




hey asingh can u suggest me some gud shops in nehru plc for all computer stuff

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> +1. & all the above mentioned cards sucks a good amount of power under loads. i doubt these PSU's wil make it for any long. run LinPack or any other stress test & these PSU wil not even make it past initial hours also.




not with hd 5770 
its the best option in performance per watt category
read
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-5770-overclocking,2473.html

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

WATTS 
*CARD*                2D     3D
GeForce GTX 295 (2 x 896MB)	183	446	1 x 6 + 1 x 8 Pin PCIe
GeForce GTX 285 (1,024MB)	        149	347	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
GeForce GTX 280 (1,024MB)	        154	346	1 x 6 + 1 x 8 Pin PCIe
BFG GTX 275 (GTX 275 896MB)	155	354	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Gainward GTX275 GS 	                157	360	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
MSI N275GTX Lightning Max OC 	147	350	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
MSI N275GTX Lightning                 147	332	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
MSI N275GTX Lightning No OC 	147	325	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
GeForce GTX 275 (896MB)	        156	351	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
MSI N260GTX Lightning                 150	300	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Sparkle GeForce X265                  	195	368	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Zotac GeForce GTX 260²               150	295	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
GeForce GTX 260 216SPs (896MB)	150	295	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
GeForce GTX 260 (896MB)	        154	330	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
GeForce GTS 250 (1,024MB)	        156	265	1 x 8 Pin PCIe
ATI Radeon HD 5770 OC (1,024MB)	137	231	1 x 6 Pin PCIe
ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1,024MB)	137	225	1 x 6 Pin PCIe
Sapphire Toxic HD4890 Vapor-X 	188	353	1 x 6 + 1 x 8 Pin PCIe
MSI R4890 Cyclone SOC max OC 	202	390	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
MSI R4890 Cyclone SOC         	196	380	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
MSI R4890 Cyclone SOC no OC 	193	348	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4890 (1,024MB)	        182	312	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4870 X2 (2 x 1,024MB)	234	465	1 x 6 + 1 x 8 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4870 (1,024MB)       	184	277	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
HIS H487QT1GP ICEQ4+ 	        196	298	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Sapphire Vapor-X HD4870 2G         	189	293	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4870 (512MB)	        191	288	2 x 6 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4850 (512MB)	        166	270	1 x 6 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4830 (512MB)	        140	234	1 x 6 Pin PCIe
Radeon HD 4770 (512MB)	        152	199	1 x 6 Pin PCIe

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




WarrenG said:


> I have a budget of 6k and want to buy a graphics card but am confused between the 5670(DX11) or the 4850(more performance) or 250GTS which one should i go for, or isthere any one that is better ?
> Also which brand ?
> And will a 450W PSU be sufficient for these cards ?
> I have a DualCore 3Ghz




HD 4850 AND GTS 250 are noticeably better than 5670 in higher resolutions
if u r willing to play at lower resolutions then u can opt for 5670

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> get 5670. with 5% drop in performance u getting DX11. should run on 450W provided it is good. may run on ordinary PSU also but not recommended at all.




hd 4850 and gts 250 are way better performer than hd 5670 
5670 will come onto its knees at higher resolutions

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




WarrenG said:


> I have a budget of 6k and want to buy a graphics card but am confused between the 5670(DX11) or the 4850(more performance) or 250GTS which one should i go for, or isthere any one that is better ?
> Also which brand ?
> And will a 450W PSU be sufficient for these cards ?
> I have a DualCore 3Ghz




hey forgot one thing
if u can extend ur budget a li'l more then go for hd 5750 (great 1680x1050 performer and good 1920x1200 performer)

fly here
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446.html

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




WarrenG said:


> I have a budget of 6k and want to buy a graphics card but am confused between the 5670(DX11) or the 4850(more performance) or 250GTS which one should i go for, or is there any one that is better ?
> Also which brand ?
> And will a 450W PSU be sufficient for these cards ?
> I have a DualCore 3Ghz




hey forgot one thing
if u can extend ur budget a li'l more then go for hd 5750 (great 1680x1050 performer and good 1920x1200 performer)

fly here
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446.html


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My monitor has a native resolution of 1440-900 (17inch)
So i wont be playing at anything higher than that.
Also how much will the 4850 cost ?? and which brand should i go in for ?
Also how much does the 5750 cost ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4850 will cost around 6.5-7K

HD5750 will cost around 8-8.5K.

Brand to Look for plait ( though there's no HD5xxx card by them ), Sapphire ( recommended ) or powercolor


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5870 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e -  25500
ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5770 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e - 12300
ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5750 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e -  10250

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 - 1GB - 2675/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 4770 - 512 MB - 6800/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 - 1GB - 3900/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5570 - 1GB - 4975/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 - 512 MB -5300/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 - 1GB - 6650/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5750 - 1GB -8350/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB - 9975/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5830 - 1GB - 15275/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 - 1GB - 16125/-

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

PM Me to order


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



thunder.02dragon said:


> Ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5870 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e -  25500
> ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5770 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e - 12300
> ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5750 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e -  10250
> 
> ...



Are you sure it's a HD5830 - coz there's no HD5830 listed on Sapphire's official website ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



thunder.02dragon said:


> Ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5870 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e -  25500
> ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5770 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e - 12300
> ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5750 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e -  10250
> 
> ...



yeah rite and who wud buy 5830 for 15 k


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> i'm sorry ...my bad.......
> u wrer rite about gtx 260 216cores but the latest news is that the prices of dat one will be shooting up again and its the same for hd 4870
> 
> and do u think dat corsair vx450 will be able 2 handle dat ****???



Corsair VX450W will handle GTX 260 216 with ease.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Pre Order!!


----------



## Revolution (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggest me a video card under 3k(with tax).....


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 9500GT anyday


----------



## Revolution (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ 9500GT anyday



Is 9500GT now under 3K ?.....
DDR2 or DDR3 ?
Please suggest me a brand or model name ?
BTW is XFX HD 4650 DDR2 512MB better than 9500GT ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ sparkle 9500gt 512mb ddr2. wil cost 2.7k max. 4650 512mb is usually bit slower than 9500gt still costs 500 bucks more.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sam,

If we are using a DDR3 compatible motherboard and DDR3 RAM on it, can we use DDR2 graphics card on it ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Sam,
> 
> If we are using a DDR3 compatible motherboard and DDR3 RAM on it, can we use DDR2 graphics card on it ?



surely we can use. theres no connection between the memory on board graphics card to that of rams on use.

Biostar TA790GX A3+ have 128Mb DDR2 sideport but is DDR3 compatible only. but works flawlessly.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Sam for clarifying


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pleasure helping u out on this issue


----------



## constantine (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wow! its been forever since i logged on ! 
gonna get a new gaming rig this summer - 
procc-i5 - 750 
mobo-msi p55 gd65
gfx-msi gtx260 lighting black edition 
etc etc 
now bout the gpu - how much and wheres my nearest contact in bangalore?
and is there a better option ? 12 k preferably ! 
and please dont suggest an ati ! not a fan ! just think that a gaming rig would do soo much better with an nvidia, neway let me know ! 
suggest a cabinet too 2 k ! and monitor - benq - 24" lcd or led .
thanks !

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

btw how much is the msi gtx275 twin fozr 1 and 2 gig versions ? need prices of the same versions of 260 ! infact 285 to 260 and lightin editions or frozr editions please guys !


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^For Cabinet under Rs.2K, get NZXT Gamma.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> ^For Cabinet under Rs.2K, get NZXT Gamma.



+1. if u not like front looks, add a 120mm blue LED fan. u'll love own such a cabby.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *constantine * - MSI has one GTX 275 around 13-13K ... if you can increase your gpu budget and grab that instead 

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------

@ *constantine * - MSI has one GTX 275 around 13-13.5K ... if you can increase your gpu budget and grab that instead


----------



## constantine (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear - which one is it the twin frozr ot the lightning black edition ? and yes 13 to 14 k k is do-able !  and where do i get it ? banglore ? mumbai ? itwares ? 
and please give me more options and in more detail ! thanks !
@ Cool G5 - where the f***do u get it ? and sure its 2 k ? 

@sam.shab- wtf ? 1 k for led fan ?and if i add a blue fan it'll look like zebronics bijli ! that sucks! and a CM 120 mm led fan costs 450 rs !

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

btw where do i check prices of all comp parts ! it wares is screwed up **** ! still hasnt uploaded all content !

so plz  which other sites !


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks guys for all your help 
I finnaly bought the ATI Readon 5750 (MSI) for Rs.8150 from lamington. 

I have a problem tho, every time i boot up windows detects the card as new hardware and prompts me to install it - reboot etc. Untill the ATI catalyst drivers start. After that everything runs fine.

Is there anyone who has a solution ?

The card is running GREAT btw. Just installed Dirt 2 demo runs well at high settings.


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which CCC you using.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



WarrenG said:


> Thanks guys for all your help
> I finnaly bought the ATI Readon 5750 (MSI) for Rs.8150 from lamington.
> 
> I have a problem tho, every time i boot up windows detects the card as new hardware and prompts me to install it - reboot etc. Untill the ATI catalyst drivers start. After that everything runs fine.
> ...



make sure dat ur drivers are installed correctly as far as i kno

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




constantine said:


> wow! its been forever since i logged on !
> gonna get a new gaming rig this summer -
> procc-i5 - 750
> mobo-msi p55 gd65
> ...



hey this aint fair
hd 4890 is a superb card dat u can buy in dat budget
especially sapphire vapor x


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Constantine:*
Please do not be a fanboy.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> @ Cool G5 - where the f***do u get it ? and sure its 2 k ?
> 
> @sam.shab- wtf ? 1 k for led fan ?and if i add a blue fan it'll look like zebronics bijli ! that sucks! and a CM 120 mm led fan costs 450 rs !




NZXT Gamma best available cabby for 2k or below. far better than the CM Elite lineup. 

nope. i was just appreciating Cool G5's choice for cabinet. even without LED fans it looks cool. got a distinct taste of a gaming cabinet. got a blue stripe below the curve & USB ports that glow blue while PC on. its cooling is excellent. as for LED, if u not like blue LED, get Xigmatek Orange LED or even add 2 Red LED's to the side. wil look really cool.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ constantine - I got in here 

mediahome.in - they have posted their gfx card price list on TE forum .... they are located in Delhi ... check with them for any further details


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the best graphics card around 3k? I have intel core2duo 2.2ghz, 2gb 667mhz ddr2 ram and intel d945gcnl motherboard. I often watch movies and sometimes play games like prince of persia two thrones and fear. I heard nvidia is better for intel and amd for amd. Is it?


----------



## asingh (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jetfire said:


> I heard nvidia is better for intel and amd for amd. Is it?



Not really. They can be cross matched too.


----------



## constantine (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ asigh - not a fan boy ! thought i mentioned that ! and i dont wanna have the same conversation again ! and i need a massive gaming rig i'd obviously prefer an nvidia cause if i wanna go for a massive comp i need to experience physx ! unlike my current 8600gt ! 

@ topgear - u got in in here ? where is here ? specific dude ! plz!

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

and i'll go for nzxt gamma now plz tell me where do i get the damn thing !

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

and media home doesnt have gtx260 gtx 275 ! infact nothing above a gtx 250frozr ! so give me another site ! or shop or w/e !


----------



## asingh (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@constantine:*
If you decide to get a green card now, then you are the biggest fool. A nVidia refresh is around the corner, and for sure the 'other' accelerator company will change pricing points. 

For your *massive gaming rig* (sigh) these are the accelerators, since you want nVidia:

1. Palit GTX 275 896MB DDR-III [HDMI] : 15580
2. Leadtek Winfast GTX 285 1024MB DDR-III : 21967

This is old technology, they will consume far more power and NOT offer you Dx11 support. If you add a bit more money, you can get better cards,  which will rip the pants of the green cards you want. Else if you want the maximum which is available as now from team green you could get the GTX295 which is around 34K.

Choice is your. Not trying to convince you for something, but laying it out clear and simple and transparent. Make your choice. Best of luck.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> *@Constantine:*
> Please do not be a fanboy.



hey bro what do u think who is dominatin rite now?
ati or nvidia?
my vote goes for ati


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ constantine - don't call me dude ...

BTW, mediahome.in guys didn't updated the price list on website instead they posted it on TE forum .. so if you can contact/call them.


----------



## official (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am upgrading my rig too this week and i will be a fool to get a new gfx from nvidia, i'll upgrade my entire ol' rig but will hold on with the gfx for now. Let me see what nvidia has in store for us...whether the new outline is worth the hype. whether or not the prices of gfx cards like gtx260 and gtx275 will come down to below 7k and 12k inr maybe!! but still investing in old tech based cards aint a right decision right now.


----------



## constantine (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh - all red cards were powerhungry and not the performance oriented till 5 series came out ! i do apprecieate the 5 series - insane performance for the buck ! but i will still go for a green card . no offence to reds ! and when will the new 300 series come out ? any idea ? if in 2 -3 months or so then i can definitely , i'll deal with my 8600 till then lol! 

15 k for palit gtx275 ?
thought palit would be cheaper . 

@topgear - fine . link please ?  
and 
btw any nzxt dealers in banglore? need help!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> @asigh - all red cards were powerhungry and not the performance oriented till 5 series came out ! i do apprecieate the 5 series - insane performance for the buck ! but i will still go for a green card . no offence to reds ! and when will the new 300 series come out ? any idea ? if in 2 -3 months or so then i can definitely , i'll deal with my 8600 till then lol!
> 
> 15 k for palit gtx275 ?
> thought palit would be cheaper .
> ...



sorry for putting my nose in asigh's post, but i fear there won't be any retail 300 card. the new card is actually GTX480 & GTX470. both of them wil be badly overpriced @ 35k+ for GTX480 & maybe 30k+ for GTX470. both due to be out by 26th March (paper launch) & price wil be sky high.

for NZXT gamma, the ITdepot have it for around Rs.1840 or so.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> @asigh - all red cards were powerhungry and not the performance oriented till 5 series came out ! i do apprecieate the 5 series - insane performance for the buck ! but i will still go for a green card . no offence to reds ! and when will the new 300 series come out ? any idea ? if in 2 -3 months or so then i can definitely , i'll deal with my 8600 till then lol!



I guess, you did not see the HD48XX series then.  They are excellent performers, why you think the HD4850/70/90 sold so fast. Many are using them. Regarding power usage, comparatively they were just as 'bad' as the green cards of the same time. 

The new nVidia paper launch is slated for March 26th. I guess they should hit the India supply chain by May - June. Suggest you wait it out 2 months, how things pan out. The GT8600 is not that bad...!


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Constantine - Here's the link ... it was posted on 26th Jan ... so try asking mediahome.in guys

There's a pic in the post and MSI VM33 N275GTX 896MB Twin FR VGA Card is price at Rs. 12.8K - 

Phew! it took around 10 mins of my precious time to find it 

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/graphics-cards-price-list-jan-feb-157950.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



constantine said:


> @ Cool G5 - where the f***do u get it ? and sure its 2 k ?
> 
> btw where do i check prices of all comp parts ! it wares is screwed up **** ! still hasnt uploaded all content !
> 
> so plz  which other sites !



I got the NZXT Gamma from Prime ABGB. Contact them so they can send you the quote for your required components.


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Really need help! My 3 yr old GPU 6600GT crashed now need a new one but budget really tight  which is the best under Rs. 6000 ??????


----------



## constantine (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam.shab - wtf ? 30 to 35 k ? i couldnt possibly ..........

@asigh - 8600gt - is good for the price definitely ! but still ..... gtx275 ! im going for it from mediahome itself . guess i'll give the 86 to my mom lol!

@topgear - thanks!

@cool g5 - thanks!

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

@parshuram - get the zotac gt240 512md ddr5 . 

or refer to the link posted by topgear - says u can get a gts 250 within 6k.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Parshuram Patil said:


> Really need help! My 3 yr old GPU 6600GT crashed now need a new one but budget really tight  which is the best under Rs. 6000 ??????



Palit 9600 GSO.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ why suggest a 9600GSO when you can get a 9800GT around 5.6K and if you don't have a good PSU just get Sapphire HD5670 512 MB GDDR5 around 5.3K...


----------



## Revolution (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep,I agree.....


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi all!
i am building a gaming rig this saturday from nehru place
i have decided on the following:

intel i5-750
2 gb ddr3 ram (1333)
p55 mobo
24" lcd screen(1900x1080)

can you suggest me a good card to game on this resolution?
i wanna play all the latest games with every setting extreme(except aa) with playable fps.
i have in mind ati hd5850.
can you suggest me a card in similar price range or slightly cheaper?
thanks for the help.


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ why suggest a 9600GSO when you can get a 9800GT around 5.6K and if you don't have a good PSU just get Sapphire HD5670 512 MB GDDR5 around 5.3K...


really thanks for the suggestion and yes i don't have a good PSU ( INTEX - does not even have wattage reading my guess is 450 ) so how much of a less performer is hd5670 than 9800. is it better than 9600gso. and what about hd4750


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> hi all!
> i am building a gaming rig this saturday from nehru place
> i have decided on the following:
> 
> ...



Keep 4GB of RAM. The card you have chosen is nice for 24".


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Parshuram Patil said:


> really thanks for the suggestion and yes i don't have a good PSU ( INTEX - does not even have wattage reading my guess is 450 ) so how much of a less performer is hd5670 than 9800. is it better than 9600gso. and what about hd4750




yep 5670 is better than 9600gso


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So hd5670 it is!!! thanks everyone for the help. much appreciated


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Parshuram Patil said:


> really thanks for the suggestion and yes i don't have a good PSU ( INTEX - does not even have wattage reading my guess is 450 ) so how much of a less performer is hd5670 than 9800. is it better than 9600gso. and what about hd4750



9800Gt is 10% faster compared to HD5670 ... If your's is a 450W PSU then get HD5670 but if your PSU is a 400W then get HD5570 which performs around 20-25% less as compared to HD5670.

BTW, there is no gfx card like Hd4750 it should be HD4850 which your PSu won't be able to run.

Can you post your hardware details and the wattage and +12V rail ampere ( xA or something ) rating of your PSU ??  The +12V ampere rating should be 19A or above.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mine is Zebronics 450W SATA Plus.
It has 30A on single 12V rail(if its really true).
So,is it capable to run good video card ?


----------



## Reyan (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi....m planning to buy Ati Radeon HD 5750.....is it a fyn card for mid level gaming and animation related softwares???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Reyan said:


> Hi....m planning to buy Ati Radeon HD 5750.....is it a fyn card for mid level gaming and animation related softwares???


can u spend some more??


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> 9800Gt is 10% faster compared to HD5670 ... If your's is a 450W PSU then get HD5670 but if your PSU is a 400W then get HD5570 which performs around 20-25% less as compared to HD5670.
> 
> BTW, there is no gfx card like Hd4750 it should be HD4850 which your PSu won't be able to run.
> 
> Can you post your hardware details and the wattage and +12V rail ampere ( xA or something ) rating of your PSU ??  The +12V ampere rating should be 19A or above.



well my PSU has only 17A at +12V range. so do i have to buy new one if yes then which is  the most economical which could handle hd5670 also could you give price of both gpu and psu


----------



## Reyan (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hiii Piyush....thnkx for ur reply....initially i planned to buy 4670...but now i have increased my budget a bit more for Graphics.....btw wat wud u suggest???
and 5750 is ok na?


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Mine is Zebronics 450W SATA Plus.
> It has 30A on single 12V rail(if its really true).
> So,is it capable to run good video card ?



It can't be ... it's overrated ... I've used one and the +12V rail rating was 18A/19A ... BTw, you can run cards like 8600GT/9500GT or HD5570 or even a HD5670 ( depends ) like cards on that.

What happened to the colorsit psu you just bough ??..... if the zebby psu on the other rig post that rig's HW details. BTW, I don't recommend running a HD5670 on the psu you mentioned though.



Parshuram Patil said:


> well my PSU has only 17A at +12V range. so do i have to buy new one if yes then which is  the most economical which could handle hd5670 also could you give price of both gpu and psu



Get a new PSU if you want to use a HD5670.  If you can get PSU like Gigabyte Superb 460W around 2.2K. If you have a tight budget get Zebronics 500W Platinum/PRO series PSUs ( 1.5-1.8K ) or you can get colorsit 450W psu around 1K ( which will run HD5670 just fine )



Reyan said:


> Hiii Piyush....thnkx for ur reply....initially i planned to buy 4670...but now i have increased my budget a bit more for Graphics.....btw wat wud u suggest???
> and 5750 is ok na?



HD5750 is avery good card and the power consumption is very low. Expect to get 5-10% less performance as compared to HD4850/GTS 250. All in all if you game @ 1650*1050 resolution and wish to get DX11 with low power consumption this the most suitable gfx card


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Mine is Zebronics 450W SATA Plus.
> It has 30A on single 12V rail(if its really true).
> So,is it capable to run good video card ?



It can't be ... it's overrated ... I've used one and the +12V rail rating was 18A/19A ... BTw, you can run cards like 8600GT/9500GT or HD5570 or even a HD5670 ( depends ) like cards on that.

What happened to the colorsit psu you just bough ??..... if the zebby psu on the other rig post that rig's HW details. BTW, I don't recommend running a HD5670 on the psu you mentioned though.



Parshuram Patil said:


> well my PSU has only 17A at +12V range. so do i have to buy new one if yes then which is  the most economical which could handle hd5670 also could you give price of both gpu and psu



Get a new PSU if you want to use a HD5670.  If you can get PSU like Gigabyte Superb 460W around 2.2K. If you have a tight budget get Zebronics 500W Platinum/PRO series PSUs ( 1.5-1.8K ) or you can get colorsit 450W psu around 1K ( which will run HD5670 just fine )



Reyan said:


> Hiii Piyush....thnkx for ur reply....initially i planned to buy 4670...but now i have increased my budget a bit more for Graphics.....btw wat wud u suggest???
> and 5750 is ok na?



HD5750 is avery good card and the power consumption is very low. Expect to get 5-10% less performance as compared to HD4850/GTS 250. All in all if you game @ 1650*1050 resolution and wish to get DX11 with low power consumption this the most suitable gfx card


----------



## Revolution (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> What happened to the colorsit psu you just bough ??.....



That's for my brother and he also got a AOC F22,as a gift from my uncle.
And he need a video card ATM.
I know even a 9600GT not good enough for 22" monitor.
But,his budget is limited.
My brother is real MMORPG freak.....
But our fcking Alliance broadband totally sucks,very high ping.....
We had Reliance Prepaid wired broadband before but mfcker Reliance stop ther prepaid service cos they want more profit using postpaid.
Quality of broadband good but Reliance CC horrible,they will make your life pathetic..........


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Reyan said:


> Hiii Piyush....thnkx for ur reply....initially i planned to buy 4670...but now i have increased my budget a bit more for Graphics.....btw wat wud u suggest???
> and 5750 is ok na?


yep its a gud card since it has sm 5.0 and dx 11 and consumes less power 
as compare to others in this price range
u dont have to worry at all in medium resolution


----------



## Reyan (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Top Gear n Piyush....thnkx a million tonz.....u both helped me a lot....thnkx again....tc....will get back to u ppl after purchase


----------



## ageless1003 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry Geek_Rohit.
but i would deviate from your topic regarding Graphic cards.
I wanted to create a new thread on forum but was unable too.So i m posting a question of mine in your thread.Sorry.but its kinda URGENT.

Guyz,


if ne1 can help...My Mobo(Asus P6T deluxe V2) has 2 LAN ports.Suddenly as i came today to my home after holidays and switched on my computer i found out that my LAN 1 port isn't working.Now, initially both ports worked fine.But now only one of them is working.

there was this lightning strike wen i was not at home and was told that many pupils electronic equipment got fired due to that strike.My MODEM also went kaput due to that strike.I am wondering whether the same thing might not have damaged my LAN 1 port too.Cuz my MODEM was connected to my LAN 1 port.

thank-you.
and sorry once again.


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GOT A PROBLEM !!! asked for HD5670 from person whom i had bought my pc and he said it costs 6200Rs. nothing less. So i guess i have to go to lamington road on my own for the first time, so could anyone please suggest a store/shop whatever where i can get hd5670 at reasonable rates. also any advice on how not to get cheated would be most welcome!!!! really need yer ppls help as its more than a years saving i am putting on it!!!


----------



## asingh (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ageless1003 said:


> sorry Geek_Rohit.
> but i would deviate from your topic regarding Graphic cards.
> I wanted to create a new thread on forum but was unable too.So i m posting a question of mine in your thread.Sorry.but its kinda URGENT.
> 
> ...



High probability, the surge could have done this. Get it checked by a service engineer.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Reyan said:


> Hey Top Gear n Piyush....thnkx a million tonz.....u both helped me a lot....thnkx again....tc....will get back to u ppl after purchase


no problem bro
happy shopping


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Parshuram Patil said:


> GOT A PROBLEM !!! asked for HD5670 from person whom i had bought my pc and he said it costs 6200Rs. nothing less. So i guess i have to go to lamington road on my own for the first time, so could anyone please suggest a store/shop whatever where i can get hd5670 at reasonable rates. also any advice on how not to get cheated would be most welcome!!!! really need yer ppls help as its more than a years saving i am putting on it!!!



get Sapphire HD5670 512Mb for ~5.5k. no point getting the 1Gb version. performance diff between 512Mb & 1Gb not significant to pay the extra 1-1.3k. & check if its the 1 with the Arctic Cooler. its silent & cool.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Parshuram Patil said:


> GOT A PROBLEM !!! asked for HD5670 from person whom i had bought my pc and he said it costs 6200Rs. nothing less. So i guess i have to go to lamington road on my own for the first time, so could anyone please suggest a store/shop whatever where i can get hd5670 at reasonable rates. also any advice on how not to get cheated would be most welcome!!!! really need yer ppls help as its more than a years saving i am putting on it!!!



Shops to look out for,

Prime ABGB
Cassette World
E-Lounge
Realtime computers


----------



## bikesh_gamer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello i wanted to know whether nvidia 9300gs(512 mb) is better than  8400gs(512 mb).............when i checked both the cards with 'video  card stability test' 9300gs got 35 fps whereas 8400gs got 41 fps


----------



## Revolution (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why don't you try 9400GT ?


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well went to stores suggested by cool5 but they seems to have run out of sapphire ones only xfx one which beyond my budget. so should i wait for it as i am in no hurry or is it not going to come in stock. plz help.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> Shops to look out for,
> 
> Prime ABGB
> Cassette World
> ...



I think Mahavir has cheaper deals....as compared 2 above shops


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well..i want to buy a graphic crd..under 9k plz suggest me some graphic crds..also it shud be dx11 enalbled , ny brand will do..
my pc configs are:
core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
gigabyte e31m-s2l
samsung syncmaster 933
circle 450w 
nd i wantd to buy it in april may..so shud i w8 fr a new graphic crd release...ny1 worth w8ing fr..??
nd i wud lyk to play all latest games on it...help...


----------



## nishurockz (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey evryone plzzz plzz plzz help me after alot of research i found the hd 4670 1gb ddr3 best for as it offers the best performance for money 
but now i have another problem regarding whether it will suppport my motherboard or not....
my pc info:
1gb ddr2 ram
17'' monitor
mobo:d945gcpe (will this thing support hd 46701 gb ddr3)
intel pentium d 925 @ 3.0 ghz
and also tell if hd 5670 is supported or not or any other card in the 5000 series

plllllz reply fastttttttttttttttttttt.......................


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> well..i want to buy a graphic crd..under 9k plz suggest me some graphic crds..also it shud be dx11 enalbled , ny brand will do..
> my pc configs are:
> core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
> gigabyte e31m-s2l
> ...



for your budget & system specs, HD5750 looks good. but maybe your PSU won't be able power it well. so my suggestion is get HD5670 512Mb + a new PSU. doubt your circle PSU enough. even if its enough your card & system won't get necessary power & may get damage.



nishurockz said:


> hey evryone plzzz plzz plzz help me after alot of research i found the hd 4670 1gb ddr3 best for as it offers the best performance for money
> but now i have another problem regarding whether it will suppport my motherboard or not....
> my pc info:
> 1gb ddr2 ram
> ...



yah HD4670 1Gb good value card. but more value is HD5670 512Mb. it cost 1k more than majority of HD4570 512Mb /1Gb but is much much faster. & consumes less power & is very cool running also.

if your motherboard won't. it got only 2 PCI slots. no AGP or Pcie X 16 slots needed to run graphics card.


----------



## nishurockz (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i did not understood are you saying that it wont run on my pc
...........

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

@@sam.shab
chk dis link
*ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=30817

i think it tells thast it does support pcie x16

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

@@sam.shab
chk dis link
*ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=30817

i think it tells thast it does support pcie x16


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nishurockz said:


> i did not understood are you saying that it wont run on my pc
> ...........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------
> ...



sorry. i actually edited my post so it became little out of meaning bizarre post. your motherboard not have a Pcie X 16 slot. nor an AGP slot. so you can't use video card. only way is changing your mobo.


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> well..i want to buy a graphic crd..under 9k plz suggest me some graphic crds..also it shud be dx11 enalbled , ny brand will do..
> my pc configs are:
> core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
> gigabyte e31m-s2l
> ...


sam.shab are yu sure tht my circle will not be enough coz i had just bought in january........suggest me another 1 nd price..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> well..i want to buy a graphic crd..under 9k plz suggest me some graphic crds..also it shud be dx11 enalbled , ny brand will do..
> my pc configs are:
> core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
> gigabyte e31m-s2l
> ...



cant u wait a little more?
actually  u can buy hd 5770 after a few months(when its price drops)
5770 is around 10k
currently  i think hd5750 suits u best

but believe me 5770 is the real deal


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude but wot does 5770 cost.??nd 1 guy woz telling me tht my circle 450w wont be able to power it.??..is it true../??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> dude but wot does 5770 cost.??nd 1 guy woz telling me tht my circle 450w wont be able to power it.??..is it true../??




well i went to nehru plc a couple of months ago(SMC international)
the price was 10400
it must have dropped a li'l bit now
and who said 450w wont be able to handle dat stuff??
one knowledgeable guy told me dat CM vx 450w can easily run gtx 260
so it can easily handle hd5770
hd 5770 drinks much less power
fly here
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-5770-overclocking,2473-16.html?xtmc=5770&xtcr=1


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ There's no PSU as CM vx 450W - only corsair VX450W is available and yes it can even handle a HD5850 without any sweat ... 

a good branded 450W psu is enough to handle a HD5770 but _hazard.shobhit_ has a circle 450W psu - never heard of it and the most probably is it's another plain vanilla PSU which is not good at all -- so getting a Gigabyte Superb 460 or a corsair VX 450W would be best bet for HD5770.

Yup, HD5770 costs between 10-10.5K


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> dude but wot does 5770 cost.??nd 1 guy woz  telling me tht my circle 450w wont be able to power it.??..is it  true../??



This PSU will not work. Get a better unit.


----------



## Parshuram Patil (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

went to lamington rd last saturday but Sapphire HD5670 512MB was out of stock they had XFX 1GB for Rs6200 which is byond my budget. when would it come in stock and in which shop would i get bet deal

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------

i meant best deal


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> dude but wot does 5770 cost.??nd 1 guy woz telling me tht my circle 450w wont be able to power it.??..is it true../??





topgear said:


> ^^ There's no PSU as CM vx 450W - only corsair VX450W is available and yes it can even handle a HD5850 without any sweat ...
> 
> a good branded 450W psu is enough to handle a HD5770 but _hazard.shobhit_ has a circle 450W psu - never heard of it and the most probably is it's another plain vanilla PSU which is not good at all -- so getting a Gigabyte Superb 460 or a corsair VX 450W would be best bet for HD5770.



i told him Circle 450W won't be enough. well i not think circle wil be anything better than VIP/Zebronics 450W.

well 1 PSU between both the above mentioned PSU is Seasonic S12-II 380W.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ any idea about the price of Seasonic S12-II 380W ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how is mobile gt230 gfx card in performance.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ any idea about the price of Seasonic S12-II 380W ??



Rs.3100 @primeabgb with 5 years warranty.
Could not find anywhere at Chandni in Kolkata..........


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ any idea about the price of Seasonic S12-II 380W ??



Rs.3100 @primeabgb with 5 years warranty.
Could not find anywhere at Chandni in Kolkata..........

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

Sorry double post.
My net fcked up.
Got 20% packets loss.
Unable reload page at a single click.....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ any idea about the price of Seasonic S12-II 380W ??



should be ~3k. in lynx its selling for Rs.2730. so adding carrying charge + tax = ~Rs.2950 locally.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any1 compare the performance of these cards?
1 hd 4850
2 gts 250
3 hd 5770
4 hd 5670
5 hd 5750
particular gaming performance


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> can any1 compare the performance of these cards?
> 1 hd 4850
> 2 gts 250
> 3 hd 5770
> ...



acc to Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart from Tom's HW,

1--->HD5770.
2--->HD5750, HD4850 & GTS250.
3--->HD5670.

the 2nd spot a bit messed up. well all the cards should perform neck & neck in most games. so you won't find a lot of diff in game at medium resolution & details. real competition wil only start if u game at HD resolution.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> should be ~3k. in lynx its selling for Rs.2730. so adding carrying charge + tax = ~Rs.2950 locally.



Yea,Lynx selling many things cheaper than others.
Is there any hidden trick ?


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
The rates are pre-tax, pre shipping.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> acc to Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart from Tom's HW,
> 
> 1--->HD5770.
> 2--->HD5750, HD4850 & GTS250.
> ...


 
thnx
one more thing 
can vx 550w or cm "real power" series counterpart handle hd 5770 along with other cpu parts?
consider:
amd athlon II x3 440
785 based mobo
and all that stuff....


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Corsair VX 550w.
Will not comment on CM PSUs.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Rs.3100 @primeabgb with 5 years warranty.
> Could not find anywhere at Chandni in Kolkata..........



Is not it's bit irony that seasonic's main distributor ( tirupati  ) is located near that area but most of seasonic psu's are not available.



Sam.Shab said:


> should be ~3k. in lynx its selling for Rs.2730. so adding carrying charge + tax = ~Rs.2950 locally.



Anyway, thanks Revolution and Sam.Shab for posting the prices with location 



piyush120290 said:


> thnx
> one more thing
> can vx 550w or cm "real power" series counterpart handle hd 5770 along with other cpu parts?
> consider:
> ...



as asigh said VX550W will be more than enough for your rig .. and when you can get corsair VX550W PSU why look fro other brands ... get the VX550W asap


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Is not it's bit irony that seasonic's main distributor ( tirupati  ) is located near that area but most of seasonic psu's are not available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so it means i shud stop worrying any more
thnx


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep..........


----------



## amit3987 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which Is better among these graphic cards:

Nvidia GTS 250
ATI  HD 5670????

should be able to play current as well as games releasing 2-3 yrs down the line easily............


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amit3987 said:


> Which Is better among these graphic cards:
> 
> Nvidia GTS 250
> ATI  HD 5670????
> ...


among these 2  gts 250 is far better than 5670
but i doubt that it will obey u in upcoming years


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> among these 2  gts 250 is far better than 5670
> but i doubt that it will obey u in upcoming years



+1. also depends on the resolution. 20" & 2-3yrs possible. HD resolution, theres not much chance.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amit3987 said:


> Which Is better among these graphic cards:
> 
> Nvidia GTS 250
> ATI  HD 5670????
> ...


GTS 250 if ur SMPS can handle.....


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If the price same then which is better XFX 9600GT or Palit 9600GT ?
Unfortunately Zotac not available in Kolkata.
Kolkata is flooded with XFX cards doesn't matter Nvidia or Ati..........


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> If the price same then which is better XFX 9600GT or Palit 9600GT ?
> Unfortunately Zotac not available in Kolkata.
> Kolkata is flooded with XFX cards doesn't matter Nvidia or Ati..........



The XFX GeForce 9600 GT comes with the standard clock frequencies
the Palit GeForce 9600 GT Sonic is by far the most versatile GeForce 9600 GT graphics card of the group 
take a look
its quite outdated though but will help
*www.legitreviews.com/article/666/


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much will a XFX GTS 250 512Mb cost???
And how much will a XFX HD 4850 cost


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam123456 said:


> How much will a XFX GTS 250 512Mb cost???
> And how much will a XFX HD 4850 cost


Last time I checked with my dealer (3 months ago), XFX GTS 250 512mb was for 8.7k and XFX HD4850 1GB was for around 9.4k


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yesterday bought Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @5K(all) from   M.D.Computer,Kolkata.
Unfortunate video gone kaput in first 30min.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

go through this
*vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-final-specs--pricing-revealed/8635.html


----------



## toofan (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey friends I need a graphic card for some video mixing work. my budget is around 8 to 10k.

Can you guys suggest me some options in this budget range.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



toofan said:


> Hey friends I need a graphic card for some video mixing work. my budget is around 8 to 10k.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some options in this budget range.


go for sapphire hd 5770 9.8k-10.2k(smc international,nehru place)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i have a problem
u all know that some game developers include physX in games
and i was looking some benchmarks involving physx in Batman:Arkham Asylum
man!! that was some huge setback for ati cards lovers (including me)
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-14.html
so my question is:
1)do ati cards not suppport this stuff?
2)should we still go for ati cards?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> hey guys i have a problem
> u all know that some game developers include physX in games
> and i was looking some benchmarks involving physx in Batman:Arkham Asylum
> man!! that was some huge setback for ati cards lovers (including me)
> ...



you may join us in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125198. we having a discussion on Fermi & few more latest graphics techs. more like ATI Vs Nvidia.

ok for time being, in short, you not need PhysX to play all games. or say in only a few games you may enable PhysX to enhance gameplay. nothing you'll miss if you got a card which doesn't know anything about physics (or chemistry or biology). also with ATI cards you getting different stuffs. things like Eyefinity, etc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI g-cards indeed supports physics but if I'm not wrong the physics Physics support provider for ATI cards is HAVOK for nvidia physyX it's AGEIA - but most of them games supports physyX by nvidia anyway 



> ATI has partnered with Intel’s Havok Physics team to support the Havok Physics game engine. Physics in games has been normally controlled by the CPU but with the advent of Ageia PhysX and Intel’s Havok engine, physics has been increasingly moved to the GPU.



*www.gamepyre.com/reviews/hardware/graphics_cards/1007_2.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ATI g-cards indeed supports physics but if I'm not wrong the physics Physics support provider for ATI cards is HAVOK for nvidia physyX it's AGEIA - but most of them games supports physyX by nvidia anyway
> 
> *www.gamepyre.com/reviews/hardware/graphics_cards/1007_2.html



Ya this Havok Physics is used in PSP,PS3.PC etc...& supported games r like 
Half Life 2,Halo 3,COmpany of heroes & Bioshock 2

but i guess its also for Nvdia Cards...
well here is the list of games...having Havok Physics..

*www.havok.com/index.php?page=available-games


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Havok is rendered via the CPU, so it is not harware physics acceleration. And the Aegia PhysX drivers have a check, if it detects an ATI card, it does not let Physics acceleration happen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Havok is rendered via the CPU, so it is not harware physics acceleration. And the Aegia PhysX drivers have a check, if it detects an ATI card, it does not let Physics acceleration happen.



Yup..the Havok is owned by intel so dats in CPU & not GPU


----------



## N0x (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i guys! i'm in search of a gfx card which offers some good bang for the buck. i've seen the zotac gtx 260 squared(heck! how do i write superscript??!)  and it seems good. any other suggestions btw i prefer nVidia


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ATI g-cards indeed supports physics but if I'm not wrong the physics Physics support provider for ATI cards is HAVOK for nvidia physyX it's AGEIA - but most of them games supports physyX by nvidia anyway
> 
> 
> *www.gamepyre.com/reviews/hardware/graphics_cards/1007_2.html



Ageia was bought by Nvidia. so their team now works under Nvidia. & they integrated the architecture of PhysX into the existing Nvidia GPUs. 

but HAVOK isn't part of AMD. or is it? so Physics in Nvidia cards is far superior to AMD cards, as of now. but it also doesn't mean ATI cards can't process physics at all. just Nvidia edged out ATI. badly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Havok... is owned by intel.
and havok is more cpu based than gpu.
amd's physics is bullet physics which is an open initiative but they have started late so they are behind nvidia in terms of bullet physics used in games...
but they are not behind nvidia in physics technology.. cuz there have been instances of people being able to run physx on ati..
its not a hardware issue.. physics on graphics cards may not so much be a technology problem but a game of politics.


----------



## sasuke (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I want to buy a 2 new Graphics card. the budget of 1st card is rs.2000/- it will be used to play somewhat old games like NFS:MW, Carbon, etc. will crysis run on it??

the budget  of the second card is rs5500/-. it will be used to play the latest games, at any playable settings,

for the 1st one i decided to get a zotac 8400gs, i think its aroun 1.8k.(any suggestions for this??) 

for the second i chose zotac 9600gt, or Palit HD4670 super or sparkle 9600GSO.
pls help me in buying according my budget.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sasuke
I guess you can also get an HD 5650 for around 5.5k as well.
Doesn't offer too much else,but atleast u'll get a DX11 part. :\


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ sasuke - for the second one get either HD5670 512MB ed. or nvidia 9800GT if you hjave a good PSU.

BTW, what PSU do you have anyway ?


----------



## sasuke (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^I have a 550watt psu. That came with my cabinet. 
Will the cards u stated can come under my budget. Cause i strictly cannot increase my budget anymore.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
A 550 watt PSU with a cabinet?? :O
That is rare. Check the brand.Better buy a good 450 watt PSU from a trusted brand.
Anyways,the cards topgear mentioned are indeed within your budget.Infact the HD5670 512GB ed is 5.5k xDD.
I still recommend checking ur PSU though.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the power consumption of GTS 250


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> whats the power consumption of GTS 250


around 450w is req to run this stuff(recommeded corsair vx 450)


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ sasuke - as _Jripper_ told you mention the the brand name of your PSU but you wpould at safe side with HD5670 for sure 

@ Varad Dilip Choudhari - GTS 250 consumes around 150W so a corsair VX450W would be a perfect matchg for that


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks piyush120290 & topgear

How about Tagan 500W?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> thanks piyush120290 & topgear
> 
> How about Tagan 500W?


as far as i know tagan is a new player in india
however its prices match with those of corsair and cm
still i'll recommend u to go for corsair or cm
remember ,dont buy cm's xtreme series
its full of s#!t


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> Ageia was bought by Nvidia. so their team now works under Nvidia. & they integrated the architecture of PhysX into the existing Nvidia GPUs.
> 
> but HAVOK isn't part of AMD. or is it? so Physics in Nvidia cards is far superior to AMD cards, as of now. but it also doesn't mean ATI cards can't process physics at all. just Nvidia edged out ATI. badly.



PhysX is a graphics physics calculation engine/platform, which nVidia now owns. They license it to game developers. Now the game developers put API calls in the game, which can use the PhysX engine. Now during game play, these calls are rendered via the nVidia GPU. The Aegia PhysX drivers now have a check, if the primary GPU is found to be ATI, then PhysX cannot be rendered --> if a secondary Physics card was mounted on the second PCI.Ex16 dock. People were doing this. Buy a HD4870 and using it for 3d Acceleration, and use the old 8600GT for physics. 

Havok is not part of AMD. It is purely rendered on the CPU. ATI cards 'can' to physics calculation via 3dCompute, which is gold for parallel processing, just that developers are not harnessing this technology as of now. 





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Havok... is owned by intel.
> and havok is more cpu based than gpu.
> amd's physics is bullet physics which is an open initiative but they have started late so they are behind nvidia in terms of bullet physics used in games...
> but they are not behind nvidia in physics technology.. cuz there have been instances of people being able to run physx on ati..
> its not a hardware issue.. physics on graphics cards may not so much be a technology problem but a game of politics.



Yes, it was happening, then team green put in the driver check. Old legacy drivers can make this work, via a soft mod hack.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush
^whats wrong with CM Extreme Series?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> @piyush
> ^whats wrong with CM Extreme Series?


actually it doesn't provide  the power  which is  mentioned on it
means its not truely 80+  power efficient


----------



## Jripper (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it ok if I couple a 5770 with a zebronics 600 watt PSU@3k??
M not sure abt the power rating,but it claims that it has 28-30 amps on the +12V rail.

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

Or with a VIP 600 watt @2.9k?


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
None of those two. Please.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Is it ok if I couple a 5770 with a zebronics 600 watt PSU@3k??
> M not sure abt the power rating,but it claims that it has 28-30 amps on the +12V rail.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------
> ...



or Seasonic S12-II 380W @ 2.8k. still to handle that card, best PSU is VX450W.


----------



## kooldude (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Y not Corsair CX400 - 2800/- 

I think this will be the best choice


----------



## tech_sword (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey frndz m also willin... to purchase a 512MB graphics Card.......
can anyone suggest me a gd one within the range of Rs. 2000


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Jripper - HD5770 consumes around 100W under load so a corsair cx400W or Seasonic S12-II 380W @ 2.8k would be good enough for it 

@ tech_sword - get a 9400GT around 2.5K or a 8400GS around 1.8K. BTW, if you want to play latest games then you have to change your budget ...


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ topgear, can GTS250 run on CX400W?, I dont have enough budget to spend on PSU.

And the other alternative I've Tagan 500W.

@tech_sword, 9400GT is the best option within the range of 2k go for it, which monitor do u have and @ what resolution?


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> go for sapphire hd 5770 9.8k-10.2k(smc international,nehru place)



Thanks. What would be the PSU needed for this card and how much will it cost.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



toofan said:


> Thanks. What would be the PSU needed for this card and how much will it cost.



Corsair VX450 @3.7k


----------



## cosmos (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guyz,

In my current rig I got two Zotac 9600GT cards in SLI mode. Recently one card got shutdown automatically ( _and i still don't know the reason_)
I Gave the card for repair in the shop as there was still 1 year warranty left. Now after 10 working days they replaced the whole card and gave me a brand new one 
Nice after sale service...Just wanted to share it with you guyz.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ ooooooo thats cool


----------



## Jripper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
_@ Jripper - HD5770 consumes around 100W under load so a corsair cx400W or Seasonic S12-II 380W @ 2.8k would be good enough for it_

Ok,but is the zebronics 600W or VIP 600W(only these PSU's) upto the task of running it??
I can't spend more than 3 k on the PSU.Thats why I specifically mentioned those 2 PSU's.

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

@topgear
_@ Jripper - HD5770 consumes around 100W under load so a corsair cx400W or Seasonic S12-II 380W @ 2.8k would be good enough for it_

Ok,but is the zebronics 600W or VIP 600W(only these PSU's) upto the task of running it??
I can't spend more than 3 k on the PSU.Thats why I specifically mentioned those 2 PSU's.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

zzz.Forum bug. =_=


----------



## cosmos (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any of u guyz know the details/review of this card :SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE*www.sapphiretech.com//images/product/gallery/0321/321_20100223_9070_m.jpg
*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=321
My friend wants a 5850 card within a weeks time and he doesn't want the gaming version of Sapphire.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Jripper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ Just google it ne??

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

Just google it. 

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Just google it


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@Cosmos:*
How can the HD5850 be non-gaming..?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cosmos said:


> Any of u guyz know the details/review of this card :SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE*www.sapphiretech.com//images/product/gallery/0321/321_20100223_9070_m.jpg
> *www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=321
> My friend wants a 5850 card within a weeks time and he doesn't want the gaming version of Sapphire.
> 
> ...


u r talking about 5850 and asking for a non gaming version?
then why do u actually need it?

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




toofan said:


> Thanks. What would be the PSU needed for this card and how much will it cost.


go for corsair vx 450W
in nehru place it was 4.2k a couple of months ago

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> Corsair VX450 @3.7k


Corsair VX450 @3.7k?
from where dude?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ tech_sword - get a 9400GT around 2.5K or a 8400GS around 1.8K. BTW, if you want to play latest games then you have to change your budget ...



sparkle 9500GT 512Nb avl in same price as 9400GT i.e. 2.5k-2.6k



Jripper said:


> Ok,but is the zebronics 600W or VIP 600W(only these PSU's) upto the task of running it??
> I can't spend more than 3 k on the PSU.Thats why I specifically mentioned those 2 PSU's.



both can but both local PSUs. better when getting a costly card invest in some better PSU.



cosmos said:


> Any of u guyz know the details/review of this card :SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE*www.sapphiretech.com//images/product/gallery/0321/321_20100223_9070_m.jpg
> *www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=321
> My friend wants a 5850 card within a weeks time and he doesn't want the gaming version of Sapphire.
> 
> ...



Sapphire’s Radeon HD 5850 Toxic Edition


----------



## grace002 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think thats true but i make some essays to that cards


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Varad Dilip Choudhari - looking at your config a cx400 would run the GTS250 without any hitch ..

@ Sam.Shab - thanks for the news on sparkle 9500GT 512 @ 2.5-2.6K ... btw, it's DDR2 mem ... right ?

@ Jripper - you better stick with corsair CX400 for HD5770 ... even a gigabyte superb 460W @ 2.2K will run that just fine ...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ Varad Dilip Choudhari - looking at your config a cx400 would run the GTS250 without any hitch ..



do Corsair have any CX series? or CX400W only unit having CX prefix?



> @ Sam.Shab - thanks for the news on sparkle 9500GT 512 @ 2.5-2.6K ... btw, it's DDR2 mem ... right ?



yes, its DDR2 based. DDR3 based 9500GT cost a good lot more. & i have never seen one locally.



> @ Jripper - you better stick with corsair CX400 for HD5770 ... even a gigabyte superb 460W @ 2.2K will run that just fine ...



won't a FSP Saga II 400W run a HD5770? cause gigabyte 460W price has went up quite a bit & now costs 2.5k everywhere. whereas FSP Saga II 400W cost 2k-2.3k & is actually the OEM of gigabyte unit. so i think its good value.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CX400W is the only unit having CX prefix
*www.corsair.com/products/cx/default.aspx

I only once saw a palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 which was around 4K

Don't know much about FSP ( only heard their everest series models are bad ) ... but as FSP Saga II 400W is the OEM of gigabyte unit I think it would be good enough to run a HD5770 but it's better to stick with corsair ( specially VX450W )


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^always Corsair

specially VX Series FTW


----------



## Jripper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh...its 2.5k?? :O WHy didn't you say so?? xDD.
As I said my budget is 3k for the PSU.
So any good PSU's for 3k from good companies(I already know abt that gigabyte@2.5k)??How much moolah does a corsair VX 450 need?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Corsair VX450W comes at around Rs.3.9K.
For Rs.3K, you can get the samller brother of VX450, the Corsair CX400W. Else you can have a look at Seasonic s18 Bronze 380W & finally Gigabyte Superb 460W at Rs.2.5K.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Oh...its 2.5k?? :O WHy didn't you say so?? xDD.
> As I said my budget is 3k for the PSU.
> So any good PSU's for 3k from good companies(I already know abt that gigabyte@2.5k)??How much moolah does a corsair VX 450 need?



in delhi it now costs 3.7k


----------



## Jripper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

:\
Aw crap. My PSU budget is limited to 3k. X__x
guess the gigabyte one will have to do.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> :\
> Aw crap. My PSU budget is limited to 3k. X__x
> guess the gigabyte one will have to do.



well Cool G5 gave u the best options possible
check them out


----------



## Jripper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Err...thats what I said.
the gigabyte one is for me.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> CX400W is the only unit having CX prefix
> *www.corsair.com/products/cx/default.aspx
> 
> I only once saw a palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 which was around 4K



for 4k, its ain't any good. for that price a much better HD4670 512Mb can be found.



> Don't know much about FSP ( only heard their everest series models are bad ) ... but as FSP Saga II 400W is the OEM of gigabyte unit I think it would be good enough to run a HD5770 but it's better to stick with corsair ( specially VX450W )



not exactly. FSP is OEM of Gigabyte's Superb PSU range. so they maybe using the rebranded SAGA or maybe Blue Storm units. but more likely Saga units as they cost in same price range as Superb.

well, if getting a HD5770, i'll be better off in investing in a better branded PSU. i prefer FSP only in budget region of below 2.5k. its solid VFM.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey friends i need a graphics n a psu in 15000 please suggest. I m thinking on a sapphire radeon 5770 n for psu i m thinking on a tagan 500w or a vip 600w because both are priced at 3000. Am i making a right decesion?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Err...thats what I said.
> the gigabyte one is for me.



why not check the Seasonic S12-II 380W? super silent. & very efficient. & also within your budget.


----------



## Krow (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Corsair CX400W is also available for 2.8k. S12II 380W is very good too.



			
				gameranand said:
			
		

> Hey friends i need a graphics n a psu in 15000 please suggest. I m  thinking on a sapphire radeon 5770 n for psu i m thinking on a tagan  500w or a vip 600w because both are priced at 3000. Am i making a right  decesion?


Not really. Instead, get Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k and HD5770 @ 11k or so.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Krow said:


> ^Corsair CX400W is also available for 2.8k. S12II 380W is very good too.
> 
> 
> Not really. Instead, get Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k and HD5770 @ 11k or so.



absolutely right but the prices of hd 5770 has been dropped to 9.8k(at least in delhi)
and now corsair vx 550W is now available at 4.7k(yayyyy)


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NFS shift didnt run even in 1280 X 720 resolution in My config when i used XP.Now i am getting 40-50 FPS in 1280 X 720 res for assassins creed  in windows 7.Also getting 30+FPS in 1600 X 900.I havent tried new games on this config except shift.Can i play any new games in 1280 X 720 in current config?

If I need a graphic card upgrade to play new games;Suggest me a  PSU+Graphics card upgrade in tight budget.My monitor is samsung 2033.Now i have zebronics 450W Sata plus PSU and 9500GT.
Also what can i get for 9500GT?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gameranand said:


> Hey friends i need a graphics n a psu in 15000 please suggest. I m thinking on a sapphire radeon 5770 n for psu i m thinking on a tagan 500w or a vip 600w because both are priced at 3000. Am i making a right decesion?



either go for 5770+450W combo
or go for
gtx 260+450W combo

both will come under 15k


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gameranand said:


> Hey friends i need a graphics n a psu in 15000 please suggest. I m thinking on a sapphire radeon 5770 n for psu i m thinking on a tagan 500w or a vip 600w because both are priced at 3000. Am i making a right decesion?



Tagan is better than VIP but still I do not recommend it. Better you stick with Corsair VX450W(Rs.3.9K) or Corsair CX400W(Rs.3K).


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can also go for Gigabyte PSU. I am using Gigabyte Superb 550 for last 8 months with some moderate components inside my cabinet without a single problem.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
I wanted to know whether HIS products are available in India(NCR region.)
I was interested    [FONT=&quot] HIS HD 5770 IceQ 5 1GB (128bit) GDDR5 PCIe (DirectX 11/ Eyefinity).
Its different from other 5770 variants as it has good cooling system and the best thing I liked is the U.V. sensitive case (attached a pic ).
If it is available here what is its current price and where can I get it from??
Thanks

[/FONT]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> hi guys,
> I wanted to know whether HIS products are available in India(NCR region.)
> I was interested    [FONT=&quot] HIS HD 5770 IceQ 5 1GB (128bit) GDDR5 PCIe (DirectX 11/ Eyefinity).
> Its different from other 5770 variants as it has good cooling system and the best thing I liked is the U.V. sensitive case (attached a pic ).
> ...


sadly i dont know about ncr region
but there's a shop named as R.R.Systems in nehru place
they can get 1 for you on request


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SMC Electronics, Meghdoot Building Nehru Place. 2nd Floor, when you enter from the Paras Cinema entry.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> sadly i dont know about ncr region
> but there's a shop named as R.R.Systems in nehru place
> they can get 1 for you on request





asigh said:


> SMC Electronics, Meghdoot Building Nehru Place. 2nd Floor, when you enter from the Paras Cinema entry.



Thanks a lot guys, one more thing I wanted to ask what is the appox. *price* of normal Iceq5 and the turbo Iceq5 one??
->How is the customer support of HIS company as compared to others.
->Will a gigabyte 450W superb be enough to handle the card

Related to this I also wanted to ask if 470 GTX is released here. If it has,
is it priced at $299 or more. Will things be safe to get a new GPU (5770)now or should I wait..
thanks...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Related to this I also wanted to ask if 470 GTX is released here. If it has,
> is it priced at $299 or more. Will things be safe to get a new GPU (5770)now or should I wait..
> thanks...



as USD & INR is not balanced so expect pay 18k+ on the GTX470. ok, now add to it the premium of getting a faster card than HD5850. premium of purchasing card 1st month of its release i.e. if u buy in April, if you wish to. & other favors. so the final image should look something like this:

any GTX470 (XFX, Asus, MSI or Giggy or whatever,,,,,,,,)---> 23k or maybe more. for that much price you getting actually a HD5870 which will take GTX470 by its neck & thrash it head 1st. 

on 1 last thing, if you have a microwave, you may mind selling it & using the GTX470 for it. Nvidia GTX 470 Microwave Edition  (read temperature & noise @ Anandtech under GTX470 & 480 reviews. 90degree+ is no fun for any graphics card, seriously).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Sam.Shab

No buddy you're wrong again.The 5870 wont thrash the gtx470.In fact it got thrashed by the 470 in crysis,dirt2 & battleforge in the anandtech review you were talking about.The fermi cards are prtetty strong in tesselation and geometry than their amd counterparts.

Regarding heat yhese are reference designed cards and when the cards hit retail board makers will give better coolers to dissipate the extra heat so no need to worry.

@ *karan_singh999

Buddy you can consider th gtx 470 as its a great card but the pricing will be a big decider here.
*


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It is not exact. In some games the HD5870 is pulling way ahead of the GTX470. As it is the GTX470 is positioned to take out the HD5850. I doubt heat exchange will really make heaven and hell  difference, once the OEMs manufacture them --- unless VaporX or liquid cooled. There are too many transistors (3Billion), on a die of that size.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ Sam.Shab
> 
> No buddy you're wrong again.The 5870 wont thrash the gtx470.In fact it got thrashed by the 470 in crysis,dirt2 & battleforge in the anandtech review you were talking about.The fermi cards are prtetty strong in tesselation and geometry than their amd counterparts.
> 
> Regarding heat yhese are reference designed cards and when the cards hit retail board makers will give better coolers to dissipate the extra heat so no need to worry.



the HD5870 is 10% faster than GTX470. ok but the price premium don't justifies that fact at all. also regarding heat, how much will a good cooler bring it down? remember its already dual slot & the cooler looks very effective. so take 5-10degree drop, leaving you a card that still can be used as an oven. till heat issues & price doesn't find their respective good place, i suggest peoples don't look at Fermi.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
yaa pricing does make a big difference and until that's sorted it isnt wise to vouch for it.
But i have a feeling that its gonna be one heck of a fight between team green and red.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> ^^
> yaa pricing does make a big difference and until that's sorted it isnt wise to vouch for it.
> But i have a feeling that its gonna be one heck of a fight between team green and red.



fight of FPS. whoever wins, we just need lower prices


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> fight of FPS. whoever wins, we just need lower prices


totally agree
after getting through the results of the performance of gfx cards
we all finally make the final decision on the basis of price tags


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> totally agree
> after getting through the results of the performance of gfx cards
> we all finally make the final decision on the basis of price tags



not only graphics card. proccy also & upto certain level motherboards.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Err...isn't the benchmarking software in question for fermi and ati comparisons a bit biased towards fermi as it uses tesselation as a major factor in its benchmarks??
Or was it some other review??


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Well both have tessellators built onto the GPU die. So I doubt it is unfair to use tessellation.


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc configs are:
core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
gigabyte e31m-s2l
samsung syncmaster 933
circle 450w 
..i had posted a query b4 tht..will my circle 450w psu be able to power cards lyk hd 5770,5670 etc...i asked the guy frm whom i had bought the system...he told me its no problem with my present psu.....is he right or.....??


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys, How much should be the proper temperature for a Zotac GTX 260 -  AMP 2 running on load ???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Well both have tessellators built onto the GPU die. So I doubt it is unfair to use tessellation.



but Nvidia have put more work on tessellation. so their card will surly work better in this dept. also physics. with ATI you getting Eyefinity & other features. both got strong + weak points.



hazard.shobhit said:


> my pc configs are:
> core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
> gigabyte e31m-s2l
> samsung syncmaster 933
> ...



they will tell anything. they will even tell 8600GT is best card. or Cooler Master Extreme Power best PSU. if you go by their words better you do some insurance for your PC


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Thanks a lot guys, one more thing I wanted to ask what is the appox._ *price*_ of normal Iceq5 and the turbo Iceq5 one??
> ->How is the customer support of HIS company as compared to others.
> ->Will a gigabyte 450W superb be enough to handle the card



Thanks for the info even I was thinking the same thing price of 470 GTX would be toooo high for ME coz I also have to buy a PSU..

Can you please tell the  price and all the quires quoted above....

--->And also please post the pros and cons of HIS 5770 IceQ5(could not find any proper review of it searched on google ), how is customer service of HIS company?????
thanks


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sid_gamer said:


> Hey Guys, How much should be the proper temperature for a Zotac GTX 260 -  AMP 2 running on load ???


idle-41 degrees
load-69 degrees


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any news of GTX470's Indian arrival? And it's price? BTW, I'm thinkin' of upgradin' my PC. Do I need to upgrade my proccy as well? I have Phenom II X4 920 & 4GB DDR2 RAM @ 667MHz. I need your help, people. Only gamin', nothin' more.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Any news of GTX470's Indian arrival? And it's price? BTW, I'm thinkin' of upgradin' my PC. Do I need to upgrade my proccy as well? I have Phenom II X4 920 & 4GB DDR2 RAM @ 667MHz. I need your help, people. Only gamin', nothin' more.


its a good thought of upgrading ur pc
but u should wait a bit more
'coz the prices are a bit high
gtx 470's price is around to that of hd 5870's
and we all know 5870 is still a lil more powerful than 470 in many games
and which card are u using right now?


----------



## hellknight (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So I got my new XFX 4870 1 GB GDDR5 a week back.. it is awesome but also produces a lot of heat.. so I'm in desperate need of a new cabinet.. can't decide between Cooler Master Scout Storm & Antec 902.. which one do you guys suggest? It should keep the temperature of the rig down..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> its a good thought of upgrading ur pc
> but u should wait a bit more
> 'coz the prices are a bit high
> gtx 470's price is around to that of hd 5870's
> ...



I'm usin' GF9800GTX+ 512MB. It serves me well, infact greatly. I game at 1440x900 res. so what do you think?


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

->What is the appox._ *price*_ of normal HIS 5770 Iceq5 and the turbo  Iceq5 one??
->How is the customer support of HIS company  as compared to others.
->Will a gigabyte 450W superb be enough to handle  the card



karan_singh999 said:


> Can you please tell the  price and all the quires quoted above....
> 
> --->And also please post the pros and cons of HIS 5770 IceQ5(could not find any proper review of it searched on google ), how is customer service of HIS company?????
> thanks


Guys a LITTLE HELP REQUIRED boards got over now finally I'm free for some finger tappin action need a GPU>>>>>>


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Any news of GTX470's Indian arrival? And it's price? BTW, I'm thinkin' of upgradin' my PC. Do I need to upgrade my proccy as well? I have Phenom II X4 920 & 4GB DDR2 RAM @ 667MHz. I need your help, people. Only gamin', nothin' more.



No need to upgrade your GPU. It will run all games fine at 1440x900. If you may, then tell us about your Power Supply Unit please.

EDIT: CPU and RAM are both awesome.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm usin' GF9800GTX+ 512MB. It serves me well, infact greatly. I game at 1440x900 res. so what do you think?


its a good one
no need to upgrade right now until and unless u wanna go for higher resolutions
still if u want to
then i'll  suggest u to go for 5850/5870 depending upon ur budget and ,of course, ur psu


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Any news of GTX470's Indian arrival? And it's price? BTW, I'm thinkin' of upgradin' my PC. Do I need to upgrade my proccy as well? I have Phenom II X4 920 & 4GB DDR2 RAM @ 667MHz. I need your help, people. Only gamin', nothin' more.



simply OC your proccy to 3.2Ghz-3.4Ghz & you good for say another 1yr. & i suggest wait, let your hardware be old & than change everything. not just some 10k-12k upgrades.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> but Nvidia have put more work on tessellation. so their card will surly work better in this dept. also physics. with ATI you getting Eyefinity & other features. both got strong + weak points.



True, but that is not nVidia's fault, that their tessellator is stronger. ATI looses there. But over all this time round team red gets the crown. Better value and excellent performance. The HD5870/5850 still have bandwidth left.


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc configs are:
core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
gigabyte e31m-s2l
samsung syncmaster 933
circle 450w
suggest me the best gaming crd i can buy at the under 9.5k range..suggest me some nvidia ones also..suggest me 2 or 3 cards under ati radeon series also..


----------



## kgup (Mar 30, 2010)

*A good card for 20k-25k*

Hi,
Can somebody please suggest a good card for me?
---

Specs:
AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.0Ghz
ASUS M4A78-EM
2 x 2GB Corsair DDR2 Ram @ 800Mhz
---

I don't play much, and my max budget is 20-25k (the cheaper, the better).

I should be able to play:
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box @ highest settings
NFS - Shift @ medium-high settings
DiRT 2 @ medium-high settings *[I think it needs DirectX 10]*
Crysis & Crysis Warhead @ medium settings
----

I would buy the *cheapest* card which:

Can support the above games at the specified settings
Has good build quality
Has some room for future expansion
Is well known, and used by many
----

Please specify the brand, make, build, version and everything else I need to tell the dealer - I know nothing about graphic cards.

Thanks a lot in advance for your help


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,
can you please tell how is the customer service of HIS company. Do may people buy HIS ATI series or I'm the only one interested and how is HIS 5770 Iceq5 and Turbo Iceq5 in particular, its approx PRICE...
Please reply as soon as possible
thanks

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

Hi,
can you please tell how is the customer service of HIS company.  Do may people buy HIS ATI series or I'm the only one interested and how  is HIS 5770 Iceq5 and Turbo Iceq5 in particular, its approx PRICE...
Please  reply as soon as possible
thanks


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> idle-41 degrees
> load-69 degrees



My card has idle- 52 degrees 
and under load - 76 degrees....
Is it ok if it runs at these temps or should i consider that these temps are too hot for the card to bear ????


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Those are fine.


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Those are fine.


@ Guys any particular reason why you are totally ignoring all my posts. Are you people angry about something or what, just fell free to point out my follies no problemo..
thanks, hope you atleast give a damn!! to this post


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Sorry dude, I didn't ever come in contact with HIS so don't know about their Customer service....Maybe other forum members might help...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Sorry dude, I didn't ever come in contact with HIS so don't know about their Customer service....Maybe other forum members might help...



me2. never seen HIS products anywhere. so no idea at all.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

me never heard of it


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



karan_singh999 said:


> Hi,
> can you please tell how is the customer service of HIS company. Do may people buy HIS ATI series or I'm the only one interested and how is HIS 5770 Iceq5 and Turbo Iceq5 in particular, its approx PRICE...
> Please reply as soon as possible
> thanks



Sorry we did not mean to ignore. Those products are good. Will run cool. You want to know price, or availability in India..?


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> my pc configs are:
> core 2 duo e7500@2.93 ghz
> gigabyte e31m-s2l
> samsung syncmaster 933
> ...


sum1 help me out on my query.....!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> sum1 help me out on my query.....!!!!


ok lets see
from nvidia side, the only card that will suit u the most in this price range is gts 250 ~7k

taking ati case,u have more choices
1.hd 4850 ~7k
2.hd 5750 ~8k
3.hd 5770 9.7k

but i dont think ur psu will be able to handle any of these
so u should first upgrade ur psu

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




karan_singh999 said:


> @ Guys any particular reason why you are totally ignoring all my posts. Are you people angry about something or what, just fell free to point out my follies no problemo..
> thanks, hope you atleast give a damn!! to this post


no man we arnt ignoring u
its just that we dont have any good amount of knowledge regarding HIS
only bcoz they are rarely seen in market

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




kgup said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody please suggest a good card for me?
> ---
> 
> ...



how sweet
20-25k budget and still u are thinking of playing these games only at mid settings

man
if u wanna play these games at specified settings u can opt for ati brand hd 5770 which is under 10k
it will be enough
for ~15k  go for hd 5850
for ~20+ go for hd 5870(appx 23k in market)

and one more thing
please mention ur power supply specifications  in the next post


----------



## kgup (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I didn't know what to expect for 25k - like I said, I know nothing about GPUs. I think I'll go for HD5850. My power supply is Corsair VX450


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kgup said:


> I didn't know what to expect for 25k - like I said, I know nothing about GPUs. I think I'll go for HD5850. My power supply is Corsair VX450



will support HD5850. though will be tight still will handle without any issue.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kgup said:


> I didn't know what to expect for 25k - like I said, I know nothing about GPUs. I think I'll go for HD5850. My power supply is Corsair VX450


well vs 450 can handle ur 5850 but it will be a lil tough for it
i suggest u to buy vx 550 and then go for 5850
total will cost u 21.5k
it will be more safe to play with that card


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> me2. never seen HIS products anywhere. so no idea at all.



i have seen HIS mobo @ my frnds house.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Then ask him the price, and post it here..!


----------



## karan_singh999 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Sorry we did not mean to ignore. Those products are good. Will run cool. You want to know price, or availability in India..?


Yep just wanted to know its price, availability..
Will a gigabyte 450W superb be able to handle it and god forbade if there are any problems with it in future will HIS company take any interest in it..
That's all I wanted to know
Danke..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Then ask him the price, and post it here..!



5yrs back i have seen it....dont remember the price...

these ASRock,HIS are not as popular as Gigabyte,MSI,ASUS etc...in India

even the eVGA is starting  grow in popularity now....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Sorry we did not mean to ignore. Those products are good. Will run cool. You want to know price, or availability in India..?



i know HIS GPU r excellent.but i don't know any dealer providing local distribution and warranty,bcoz most of user purchase these type product by KMD.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




hazard.shobhit said:


> sum1 help me out on my query.....!!!!



u have 2 buy corsair 450 or higher in watt plz consider d company.ur psu not enough handle 4 and 5 series card.During the game ur pc will be restart if don't change d psu.

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> 5yrs back i have seen it....dont remember the price...
> 
> these ASRock,HIS are not as popular as Gigabyte,MSI,ASUS etc...in India
> 
> even the eVGA is starting  grow in popularity now....



Asrock and Asus  board good for overclocking,asus also for its quality but i found if u buy asus mob a least they need to go 1 time to d service centre other hand gigabyte is the better option.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does any1 have some news about gtx 460 or something like that?


----------



## gazdoc (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a msi Twin Frozr N260GTX Oc edition 896MB. Can you please suggest a suitable cabinet for this monster, whether it has to be a midtower or full tower and also a suitable power supply.
The case should preferably under Rs.5000.


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well thank yu guys fr helping me out ..1 more thing is nvidia gts 250 more powerful than hd 5750,hd5770.?also whu has more power consumption...?
also please suggest me the best psu-gpu combo under 9.5k....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hazard.shobhit said:


> well thank yu guys fr helping me out ..1 more thing is nvidia gts 250 more powerful than hd 5750,hd5770.?also whu has more power consumption...?
> also please suggest me the best psu-gpu combo under 9.5k....


no buddy gts 250 is pretty slower than 5770
and regarding ur 9.5k combo
go for either gts 250/hd 4850 with corsair vx 450
total will be ~10k

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




gazdoc said:


> I have a msi Twin Frozr N260GTX Oc edition 896MB. Can you please suggest a suitable cabinet for this monster, whether it has to be a midtower or full tower and also a suitable power supply.
> The case should preferably under Rs.5000.


cm 690
or
cm ammo 533(if available)

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

does any1 have some news about gtx 460 or something like that?
plz temme


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> does any1 have some news about gtx 460 or something like that?
> plz temme



no news from Nvidia yet. anyway read Fermi @ 105degree. looks like soon we'll see GCIC= Graphics Card Insurance Corporation


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no news from Nvidia yet. anyway read Fermi @ 105degree. looks like soon we'll see GCIC= Graphics Card Insurance Corporation


oh please 
i'll rather wait for months


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no news from Nvidia yet. anyway read Fermi @ 105degree. looks like soon we'll see GCIC= Graphics Card Insurance Corporation


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Geeks,

Could you suggest me a low cost (budget INR 10k MAX?) PCI E card (with estimated price in Mumbai/Delhi if possible) for my system:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
Processor: C2D E6550
Monitor: Samsung 933SN VGA (1360x768)

I use Linux (Ubuntu Lucid Lynx Development Release) on my system and now want to run OS X alongside (i'll use a licensed one... please leave other legal stuff to me..). So I want a supported card (*wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.2). Please suggest Nvidia based cards.. as they seem to come with better support for Linux (?), preferably 9??? or GT? 26? (better support from Apple and Hackintosh developers?) if within my Budget...

I may use it for casual gaming (on Linux/Mac OS), but basically just for running OS X properly.

Also suggest a PSU. I have a 350Watts PSU and I'm sure it will cause problems.

Pardon my lack of knowledge on this. Please feel free to ask questions, if any.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



khattam_ said:


> Hi Geeks,
> 
> Could you suggest me a low cost (budget INR 10k MAX?) PCI E card (with estimated price in Mumbai/Delhi if possible) for my system:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
> ...



MSI GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.5k ---> try get the 1Gb version.
Corsair CX400W @ 2.8k ---> may get Seasonic S12-II 380W. same price.

ATI cards may have driver issues with OS X, not sure though. if not get Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2k.


----------



## srahul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

'Wanna get a good graphics card around 7-8k .. please help !!

My PC configuration is 

Dual core E5300 processor @2.6 GHz
Motherboard - Asus P5KPL AM/PM
PSU - Cooler Master Extreme Power plus 500W
2GB DDR2 RAM

Suggest me if I need to upgrade my RAM or PSU , or whether I need to get a 512mb or 1 GB card


----------



## Jripper (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Sapphire HD 5750 is all you need.
8.2k


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> ^
> Sapphire HD 5750 is all you need.
> 8.2k



hope his 500W bomb doesn't go off when he places this additional load over it.


----------



## srahul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> ^
> Sapphire HD 5750 is all you need.
> 8.2k



Yeah, but I'm not sure whether my cooler master extreme  500 w psu can handle it   It supports Dx11

What do you say about HD 4850? but it's Dx 10.1


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i need a graphic card...
in around 5 k
which allow allow me to play 3D Games....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> What do you say about HD 4850? but it's Dx 10.1



your PSU will go up with even bigger bang.



thecoolguy02 said:


> i need a graphic card...
> in around 5 k
> which allow allow me to play 3D Games....



HD5670 from Sapphire. 512Mb version. anyway system specs? including monitor & power supply (not needed however too lower rated PSU may go bad).


----------



## srahul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then suggest me a good PSU within 5K ..  thanks


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Then suggest me a good PSU within 5K ..  thanks


corsair vx 450W@3.7k can handle hd 5750,hd5770 very easily
corsair cx 400W@3k can handle too

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




srahul said:


> Yeah, but I'm not sure whether my cooler master extreme  500 w psu can handle it   It supports Dx11
> 
> What do you say about HD 4850? but it's Dx 10.1


ati hd 5xxx series cards are mpre power efficient than its predecessor
so dont expect that ur cm 500W can run 4xxxseries cards(unless it is 4770 or lower)


----------



## srahul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> corsair vx 450W@3.7k can handle hd 5750,hd5770 very easily
> corsair cx 400W@3k can handle too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------
> ...



Thanks .. I'm going for a hd 5770. The store doesn't have corsair vx 450 .. or vx 550.
I have options in coolermasters. 

Suggest me if I can go for - 
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 650W
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 550W 
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W

Which one can handle hd 5750 or hd 5770 best?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ go for real power ones, never extreme series.
if in budget go for 5770.


----------



## gazdoc (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an msi n260GTX twin frozr oc edition 896mb. Can anyone suggest a suitable rig and cabinet for this. The cabinet should not be very expensive.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazdoc said:


> I have an msi n260GTX twin frozr oc edition 896mb. Can anyone suggest a suitable rig and cabinet for this. The cabinet should not be very expensive.



?what is your total budget for the rig?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Thanks .. I'm going for a hd 5770. The store doesn't have corsair vx 450 .. or vx 550.
> I have options in coolermasters.
> 
> Suggest me if I can go for -
> ...



may go for HD5670 512Mb. your PSU will handle it. 

FSP Saga II 400W, Gigabyte 460W, Real Power Pro 450W, VIP Gold 500W. all these will handle upto HD5770.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> HD5670 from Sapphire. 512Mb version. anyway system specs? including monitor & power supply (not needed however too lower rated PSU may go bad).


 
i m planning to buy a new PC(Only CPU) i already have a intex 17" TFT moniter. 
so if u can suggest me a good cofig for that in around 20 k  that will be gr8.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



thecoolguy02 said:


> i m planning to buy a new PC(Only CPU) i already have a intex 17" TFT moniter.
> so if u can suggest me a good config for that in around 20 k  that will be gr8.


i guess you will use this for gaming
here goes the config -

Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.7k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.1k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.3k
FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2.1k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k

total - 22k


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i guess you will use this for gaming
> here goes the config -
> 
> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
> ...



was about post exactly same config. however seen u already posted. well well balanced & good for gaming @ 17". not to mention. futureproof.


----------



## srahul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> may go for HD5670 512Mb. your PSU will handle it.
> 
> FSP Saga II 400W, Gigabyte 460W, Real Power Pro 450W, VIP Gold 500W. all these will handle upto HD5770.




Thanks Sam.Shab.  .. I have ordered a 1 GB HD 5770 and Real Power Pro 550W. Hope I won't have any configuration problem now. 

Is there a chance of overheating? Should I get cabinet fans? Sorry, I'm sour at this.. Don't know much . Suggest me if I need


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Thanks Sam.Shab.  .. I have ordered a 1 GB HD 5770 and Real Power Pro 550W. Hope I won't have any configuration problem now.
> 
> Is there a chance of overheating? Should I get cabinet fans? Sorry, I'm sour at this.. Don't know much . Suggest me if I need



that PSU will surely suffix.

for fans, all u need is 2 fans, at most. 1 intake (front), 1 to throw hot air out (usually at rear). however don't buy very cheap 200bucks fan. useless for everything except producing noise.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

_Yeah, but I'm not sure whether my cooler master extreme 500 w psu can handle it  It supports Dx11

What do you say about HD 4850? but it's Dx 10.1_


I doubt Dx version has anything to do with power consumption.Just replace that bomb.
xDD


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Thanks Sam.Shab.  .. I have ordered a 1 GB HD 5770 and Real Power Pro 550W. Hope I won't have any configuration problem now.
> 
> Is there a chance of overheating? Should I get cabinet fans? Sorry, I'm sour at this.. Don't know much . Suggest me if I need


buy 2 120mm fans by cooler master
and install them in such a way that they can provide u with proper airflow


----------



## srahul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> buy 2 120mm fans by cooler master
> and install them in such a way that they can provide u with proper airflow



Yeah , thanks 120 mm fans will do good ^^


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought sapphire hd 5850 and its has two six pin power inlets- does both of them has to be powered or one is enough


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> I bought sapphire hd 5850 and its has two six pin power inlets- does both of them has to be powered or one is enough



Both of them must be powered.


----------



## srahul (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> may go for HD5670 512Mb. your PSU will handle it.
> 
> FSP Saga II 400W, Gigabyte 460W, Real Power Pro 450W, VIP Gold 500W. all these will handle upto HD5770.



Hey guys, tell me Whether I should get a Corsair 550W or a Cooler Master Real Power GX 650 W for my HD 5770

Corsair 550W is Rs 6100
CM Real Power GX 650 W is Rs 6500 here.. help


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i guess you will use this for gaming
> here goes the config -
> 
> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
> ...


 

with is config can i play 3D games too???


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Hey guys, tell me Whether I should get a Corsair 550W or a Cooler Master Real Power GX 650 W for my HD 5770
> 
> Corsair 550W is Rs 6100
> CM Real Power GX 650 W is Rs 6500 here.. help



Corsair 550W is much better, even if it is low powered compared to CM.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Hey guys, tell me Whether I should get a Corsair 550W or a Cooler Master Real Power GX 650 W for my HD 5770
> 
> Corsair 550W is Rs 6100
> CM Real Power GX 650 W is Rs 6500 here.. help


Even a VX450 would suffice. That deal you are getting is bad. VX550W is available in Mumbai at 4.7-4.8k. 6.1k is just too much! 

Between those two, I would choose Corsair VX550W.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



thecoolguy02 said:


> with is config can i play 3D games too???



all current games at Full HD + medium details (high details as well). future games @ Full HD + low details. 



Krow said:


> Even a VX450 would suffice. That deal you are getting is bad. VX550W is available in Mumbai at 4.7-4.8k. 6.1k is just too much!
> 
> Between those two, I would choose Corsair VX550W.



yup. VX450W will suffix. VX550W will be of wastage of money unless OP decides switch to high end card or maybe OC & all.

@srahul, buddy post prices of Tagan, Corsair, Cooler Master (except Extreme Power crap), Seasonic you getting at your place. specially in 400W-600W section. we can help u choose best priced PSU for your needs. rather than u buying a high end PSU when a bit cheaper PSU enough for your needs.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> Both of them must be powered.


Ok , thanks for the info.


----------



## srahul (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> all current games at Full HD + medium details (high details as well). future games @ Full HD + low details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not sure , may switch or mayn use it in crossfire in future 

Corsair vx 550 w is the cheapest here.. rest they have all real power GX 650W , Silent pro , et
I am going for VX 550 ,.. 

Can you suggest me a CPU cooler?

Cooler master hyper 212 plus, cooler master hyper tx 3.. any others available in India? I don't need LEDs n all.. just better performing cooler


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Order it online (Indian retailers). Where are you getting these quotations. Those coolers are yes available, but again online.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> I am not sure , may switch or mayn use it in crossfire in future
> 
> Corsair vx 550 w is the cheapest here.. rest they have all real power GX 650W , Silent pro , et
> I am going for VX 550 ,..
> ...



order online & save lot. order from Lynx India. reliable & safe. 

for cooler as you going for AMD proccy, Scythe Katana3 cost 1.6k. good cooler. however availability is poor.

1 more thing, if u getting any 785G board you can't use crossfire. u need 790GX, 790X, 790FX or 890GX. so get VX450W.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't order from Lynx. Many people on TE complain that he often tells you that products are in stock before you make the payment and once you have made the payment, you find out that products are not in stock. You have to be very patient while dealing with Lynx.

Better order from other reliable dealers like:

www.mediahome.in
www.theitwares.com
www.primeabgb.com
*smcinternational.in/


----------



## Ei8t (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

someone please suggest a gfx card for around 4-5k


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ei8t said:


> someone please suggest a gfx card for around 4-5k


hd 5670(powercolor/sapphire) around 5k


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ei8t said:


> someone please suggest a gfx card for around 4-5k



HD4670 512Mb: 4.5k
HD5670 512Mb: 5.5k
9600GT 512Mb: 4.7k (will need external power)

skip GT220, 240, etc. not worth.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Ei8t* - what PSU do you have - brand and wattage ?

If you have a beefy psu like corsair, seasonic or gigabyte superb and you want the ultimate performance between 5-6K then get a 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 around 5.5K

Otherwise get HD5670 512MB - as it's the best gfx card which does not require any external power


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone plz tell me where i will get Gigabyte 460W,in nehru palace , i tried @ SMC international, computer empire, cost to cost  all of the have only one thing cooler master extreme(peice of crap ).or i will go for cosair vx 450w


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Prakash29617 said:


> can anyone plz tell me where i will get Gigabyte 460W,in nehru palace , i tried @ SMC international, computer empire, cost to cost  all of the have only one thing cooler master extreme(peice of crap ).or i will go for cosair vx 450w


try r.r systems


----------



## Ei8t (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Ei8t* - what PSU do you have - brand and wattage ?
> 
> If you have a beefy psu like corsair, seasonic or gigabyte superb and you want the ultimate performance between 5-6K then get a 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 around 5.5K
> 
> Otherwise get HD5670 512MB - as it's the best gfx card which does not require any external power



Its for my friend  I have HD4850 with CM600


----------



## gazdoc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ?what is your total budget for the rig?


 Around 40K

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ?what is your total budget for the rig?


aROUND 40km thinking of ASUS p7p55-d mobo
intel i5 759
Corsair 2gb Ram 1366FSB
Corsair 650 PSU


----------



## srahul (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> order online & save lot. order from Lynx India. reliable & safe.
> 
> for cooler as you going for AMD proccy, Scythe Katana3 cost 1.6k. good cooler. however availability is poor.
> 
> 1 more thing, if u getting any 785G board you can't use crossfire. u need 790GX, 790X, 790FX or 890GX. so get VX450W.



I have a Asus  P5KPL AM/PS, crossfire possible? 
I'm planning to get a e7400 and OC to 4 GHz..  .. So I'm trying to get a good Zalman CNPS 10x Extreme or Performa CPU Cooler.. I'm not sure where to find it.  .. Is everything all right with me? 
You can suggest


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Prakash29617 said:


> can anyone plz tell me where i will get Gigabyte 460W,in nehru palace , i tried @ SMC international, computer empire, cost to cost  all of the have only one thing cooler master extreme(peice of crap ).or i will go for cosair vx 450w



try FSP Saga II 400W. Giggy 460W is a rebranded FSP unit. also Giggy 460w overrated 400W unit. so getting FSP Saga II 400W looks better. cost ~2k


----------



## hellknight (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cooler Master Extreme is *NOT A PIECE OF CRAP*..Me and my friend have been using this PSU since last 10 months on :-

AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.4 GHz
Sapphire Radeon 4890 1 GB 
2*250 GB SATA WD
Cooler Master HAF 922 Cabinet
2*2 GB Kingston DDR 2 RAM
Cooler Master Extreme 500 W

There are no problems, nothing, no fireworks.. get this PSU if you can't go for Corsair's VX series..


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> try r.r systems


 thanks piyush for your reply can u tell me where excatly rr systems locate's( building name) .


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> Cooler Master Extreme is *NOT A PIECE OF CRAP*..Me and my friend have been using this PSU since last 10 months on :-
> 
> AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.4 GHz
> Sapphire Radeon 4890 1 GB
> ...


cant believe it

and hd 4890 on it!!
man u must be kidding


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> try FSP Saga II 400W. Giggy 460W is a rebranded FSP unit. also Giggy 460w overrated 400W unit. so getting FSP Saga II 400W looks better. cost ~2k


thanks Sam.Shab ffor your reply , actually i am bit confuse abt gpu should i go for msi 5670 1 gb  or 5770 , main purpose is for rendering maya , after effects , nuke  and vfx applications as well as for gaming ( last priorty), i am planning to buy a 
amd phenom II 965 B.E
figabyte /msi 890 gx mobo
cosair titainum 1600mhz  2*2 gb ram
500*2 western digital (1 black & 1 blue) hdd
Lg Dvd writer 22x
nxzt gamma Cabinet 
so do you thing will gigabyte 460w will handel the load while rendering or i go for cosair vx450 my budget is around 32-34k. only cabinet(cpu) requried . i already have lg 19" wide lcd .
Beside this  i have one segate barcuda 5000gb hdd and one hp 22x dvd writer and i want to add them in the same rig.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Prakash29617 said:


> thanks Sam.Shab ffor your reply , actually i am bit confuse abt gpu should i go for msi 5670 1 gb  or 5770 , main purpose is for rendering maya , after effects , nuke  and vfx applications as well as for gaming ( last priorty), i am planning to buy a
> amd phenom II 965 B.E
> figabyte /msi 890 gx mobo
> cosair titainum 1600mhz  2*2 gb ram
> ...


if ur budget allows then go for 5770
its far more future proof than 5670


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazdoc said:


> Around 40K
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.9k
MSI P55-CD53 @ 6.7k
Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3k
MSI GTX 260 (YOU ALREADY HAVE)
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k

total - 37k

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

if you oc get a cpu cooler with rest of the money.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> cant believe it
> 
> and hd 4890 on it!!
> man u must be kidding



not all CM Extreme Powers are bombs. some are good one also. just the quality of materials used inside no where near that of Corsair(OEM is Seasonic) or Gigabyte(OEM is Forton aka FSP). so it all depends on luck. if luck good, you maybe able run SLI/CrossFire on a 600W Extreme Power. if luck bad a GTS250 will blew it out your cabby.



Prakash29617 said:


> thanks Sam.Shab ffor your reply , actually i am bit confuse abt gpu should i go for msi 5670 1 gb  or 5770 , main purpose is for rendering maya , after effects , nuke  and vfx applications as well as for gaming ( last priorty), i am planning to buy a
> amd phenom II 965 B.E
> figabyte /msi 890 gx mobo
> cosair titainum 1600mhz  2*2 gb ram
> ...



Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.9k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7k ---> or Intel Original if you don't OC.
G.Skill F3-10600 1333MHz CL9 2X2GB @ 5.6K
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3k -----> will cost less than 2X500Gb.
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W or FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2.2k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.1k
LG GH22NS50 @ 1.1k

Total: 38.2k & will be better than the AMD as your work requires a good processor for such heavy work.

if you want go with AMD, you may get anything based on 790GX. 890GX is not good value. cost lot. if u require USB 3.0 & Sata 6Gbps, add a USB 3.0 & Sata 6Gbps addon card later. keep processor as it is. X4 965 BE.

and PSU will easily power your system. even when a midrange graphics card is plugged in.

last query graphics card, if you don't game lot or only casually, HD5670 512Mb more than enough for your needs. 1Gb version is waste of money. the onboard graphics on the 790GX is same as 890GX so don't get stunned if it unable play latest games at high settings.

so any more confusion? now choose between Intel & AMD.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.9k
> MSI P55-CD53 @ 6.7k
> Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3k
> ...



nice good config. however also check this config out:

Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 14.8k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
OCZ Core i7 Edition 3x1GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 5k
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 3.2k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k ---> 450W will also do.
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total: 40.5k & its *Core i7*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^nice config sam
core i7 never came to my mind
gazdoc, i say go with it.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^nice config sam
> core i7 never came to my mind
> gazdoc, i say go with it.



i thought as u nt recommended core i7 so maybe it won't fit. however little calculation shown it do fit. so recommended as an alternative.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush.. I'm not kidding dude.. I too have the same PSU on the following config :-

AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6 GHz
2 GB DDR2 Kingston RAM
250 GB SATA HDD WD
1 TB SATA HDD Samsung
Generic cabinet with 1 intake and two exhaust fans.. 
XFX 4870 1 GB
Its running fine.. no problems.. 

moreover.. one of my friend has *Cooler Master Extreme 390 W *on

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 @ 3 GHz
XFX 8800 GT 512 MB
2 GB DDR 2 RAM
320 GB+160 GB SATA HDDs
Generic cabby with 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan

I think that in the earlier days CM extreme series could've created some mess.. now they're perfectly fine.. no probs whatsoever.. moreover.. Cooler Master is a very reputed company.. so unless I hear a REAL INCIDENT with PICS of Extreme series blowing up a PC, I'll stick to this PSU..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> @piyush.. I'm not kidding dude.. I too have the same PSU on the following config :-
> 
> AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6 GHz
> 2 GB DDR2 Kingston RAM
> ...


well i gotta say ur and ur's friend 's luck is amazing

anyways when did u bought ur 720BE
i dont think its available nowadays


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys want to buy 

graphic card around 5000 
monitor max 7000 (5-6k will be better)

I got normal local smps with

c2d 1.8ghz
2gb ram
160gb hard-disk
1 dvd writer
1 tv tuner card

so will smps support the card?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> hey guys want to buy
> 
> graphic card around 5000
> monitor max 7000 (5-6k will be better)
> ...


please post some details about ur smps


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It is several years old .9-10 years..

must be around 300w....I guess


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> It is several years old .9-10 years..
> 
> must be around 300w....I guess



Monitor: BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor or 19". should cost 6-6.5k
Graphics Card: HD5670 512Mb: 5.5k
PSU: can take Zebronics 400W Sata PSU. however if possible get VIP 400W Gold. or FSP Saga II 350W. 

however if you intend to upgrade in future, take FSP Saga II $00W or Gigabyte 460W.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush.. dude I got my processor way back last year in August I think... but got my graphics card this month.. sweet deal @ 8.5k..


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ei8t said:


> Its for my friend  I have HD4850 with CM600



What's the brand and wattage of his PSU then ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> @piyush.. dude I got my processor way back last year in August I think... but got my graphics card this month.. sweet deal @ 8.5k..


4870@8.5k
which shop?city?

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




clmlbx said:


> It is several years old .9-10 years..
> 
> must be around 300w....I guess


better change ur psu first
otherwise ur graphic card will suffer most
go with sam's suggestion


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is benq worth buying..?

what are prices of all that psu you mentioned?

and yes I intend to upgrade every time

I need good monitor for graphix work so need with better colors ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> is benq worth buying..?
> 
> what are prices of all that psu you mentioned?
> 
> ...



yes definitely it is. i will suggest you get the 22" Full HD. its best for you.

both the FSP Saga II 400W as well as Gigabyte 460W will cost between 2k & 2.4k they can power anything upto HD5770 or GTS250 with ease. 

also take a graphics card. HD5670 will be best for you as it cost not too high & will be in balance with rest of your system & also your usage.


----------



## srahul (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggest me a good motherboard under Rs 5k .. I need it for overclocking, 
I have - 
e7500 @ 2.93 Ghz, 
Corsair VX 550W
XFX ATI Radeon HD5770
Coolermaster Hyper N520 CPU cooler
320 GB hard disk 
I want to get another 500 GB hd too ..
Is it possible to crossfire HD5770 on dual mode on Corsair VX 550 w? 600 W is recommended atually :/


----------



## karan_singh999 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,
I asked the HIS customer support directly regarding the same query. They said that they sell their cards max. to Singapore and some times the traders import cards in india also, so they said I could also get one imported. But personally I feel getting one here will only lead to problems as they would not be able to provide proper customer support to consumer in India.
So I would be going for some other companies may be Sapphire MSI or XFX

BTW I also wanted to ask few things. I have a small Iball cabby can HD 5770 be installed in it properly, and where can i fit fans in my cabby.Please also suggest what type of fans should I go for UV or LED(something not so costly).

To have a look inside my cabinet please see the attachments i have uploaded (contains its pics and info) 
URL to the cabinet:
 [FONT=&quot]*www.iball.co.in/Specification/Pride.pdf[/FONT]
thanks

problem in uploading so uploaded file at mediafire. here is the url:
Sharing URL 
*www.mediafire.com/?wlynmmunydm

Sharing URL with filename:
*www.mediafire.com/file/wlynmmunydm/Cabinet.pdf

HTML code
<a href='*www.mediafire.com/?wlynmmunydm'>*www.mediafire.com/?wlynmmunydm</a>


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the price of 22 full hd ? 
and I hope you have suggested according to my need.. (need 1 which shows best colors as I need it for Graphic purpose)
any monitor from Samsung in my range?

Is Gigabyte 460w enough for future updates too.. ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> what is the price of 22 full hd ?
> and I hope you have suggested according to my need.. (need 1 which shows best colors as I need it for Graphic purpose)
> any monitor from Samsung in my range?
> 
> Is Gigabyte 460w enough for future updates too.. ?



Benq E2200HD is a good one. both by performance & pricing. 9.5k. so i'll suggest get Benq G2220HD. good overall monitor.

Gigabyte 460W will support maximum of HD5770. over it, i won't recommend anything on a (overrated)400W unit, until & unless u seriously hate your pc.

so if you think its fulfill your future needs, get it. or if you wish to upgrade your graphics in future to some fast solution like GTX470 or GTX460 or HD5850, get VX550W.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys....i need a graphics card that can run all the major games without a problem...my budget is around 6k-6.5k
please suggest a good graphics solution...


----------



## digi23 (Apr 12, 2010)

*gfx card for 3-4k*

Please suggest me a good gfx card for 3-4k  Proco: C2D E4500 Ram: 2GB HDD: 250GB PSU: Zebronics 450W's


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: gfx card for 3-4k*



digi23 said:


> Please suggest me a good gfx card for 3-4k  Proco: C2D E4500 Ram: 2GB HDD: 250GB PSU: Zebronics 450W's



any HD4670 512Mb should fit your budget well. don't get 1Gb version as its simply waste of money.



satdeep said:


> hey guys....i need a graphics card that can run all the major games without a problem...my budget is around 6k-6.5k
> please suggest a good graphics solution...



for u best is HD5670 512Mb from Sapphire. it comes with arctic cooler. cools card well. also very silent. should cost ~5.5k. also it doesn't need external power, a real lifesaver in case you own a cheap PSU. however remember, even in case of cheap PSU, 400W or more needed. lower than that, theres chance the graphics card & other components load may blew your PSU.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: gfx card for 3-4k*



Sam.Shab said:


> any HD4670 512Mb should fit your budget well. don't get 1Gb version as its simply waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> for u best is HD5670 512Mb from Sapphire. it comes with arctic cooler. cools card well. also very silent. should cost ~5.5k. also it doesn't need external power, a real lifesaver in case you own a cheap PSU. however remember, even in case of cheap PSU, 400W or more needed. lower than that, theres chance the graphics card & other components load may blew your PSU.



@Sam.Shab
does it use ddr5 memory??can't i get a better card in my budget a 1 GB DDR5 memory perhaps???

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

i forgot to mention my specs...
processor : intel pentium dual cpu E2180 @2 ghz
ram : 3 gb ddr2
hdd : 250 gb segate
psu : iball 450 watts
i found this...please have a look.....:
*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


----------



## digi23 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Sam.Shab  Will HD4670 512Mb card work with intel motherboards? Mine is DG33FB  Edit: Are you sure its below 4k?  *www.sethiainfotech.com/computer-hardware/graphics-cards/palit-radeon-hd-4670-512mb-ddr3.html  Btw i live in chennai and mostly will be buying from ritchie street


----------



## vishald (Apr 12, 2010)

*Graphics card not working*

Hi,

   I am using cpu AMD Athlon X2 4600+ 2.4 Ghz with mobo  m2n-mx se plus
Asus with 2 gb DDR 2 800 mhz ram. Also using Odessy 450 w power supply. I am using Win 7 operating system

Recently I installed Xfx HD 4650 graphics card. Since installing this card, Im unable to play games or watch full HD movies. In Games, after every 2 minutes the fps drops from 71 to 5-10. While watch full HD movie, after every 15 mins the video hangs for 1 minute and then skips several frames and continues. I used to play the same games at low settings and watch the same movies with on board nVidia 6150 gpu without any issue. 

Let me know if upgrading cpu to Phenom X4 9350e will help. Also let me know if current mobo will support it. 
I request all the techies to suggest a solution as soon as possible as I am frustrated now.

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ satdeep - what PSU do you have ?? Brand name and wattage  ??

You can even opt for a HD4850 around 6.8K but you will need a good psu for that at first like corsair VX450W around 3.8K.

@ digi23 - if your mobo has atleast one pci-e x16 slot than any pci-e graphics card should work without any prob.

@ vishald - try installing the latest drivers for your gfx card first form ati or amd's website and if possible do a fresh installation of windows 7.

If possible test your new gfx card with another PSU.

Upgrading the cpu will not fix this issue as you are getting good results with onboard IGP so the cpu you currently have is good enough for your usage.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ satdeep - what PSU do you have ?? Brand name and wattage  ??
> 
> You can even opt for a HD4850 around 6.8K but you will need a good psu for that at first like corsair VX450W around 3.8K..



@TOPGEAR
I have an iball 450W PSU...does hd4850 gives better performance than hd5670? considering the fact that hd5670 is dx11 ready, isn't its 1 gb version a better buy?please guide as im totally new to these things...


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

iBall 450W is a bad PSU. For that I would use nothing more than ATI HD4670 512MB. Avoid 4850 unless you can buy a better PSU like Corsair VX450W.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is this ?

Tagan TG-500-U37 Max Power Upto 600W ATX Power Supply [TG500-U37]

which is priced 3050 on TheITWares ?

or from cooler master extreme power plus 500W at 2800 

I am looking for little more power so if I need to add another hard-disk or cpu upgrade in future then I don't need to buy psu again.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



digi23 said:


> @Sam.Shab  Will HD4670 512Mb card work with intel motherboards? Mine is DG33FB  Edit: Are you sure its below 4k?  *www.sethiainfotech.com/computer-hardware/graphics-cards/palit-radeon-hd-4670-512mb-ddr3.html  Btw i live in chennai and mostly will be buying from ritchie street



it'll work, provided it got a Pcie X 16 slot as topgear pointed out.

however price of the card should be between 4-4.5k inc tax.



satdeep said:


> @Sam.Shab
> does it use ddr5 memory??can't i get a better card in my budget a 1 GB DDR5 memory perhaps???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------
> ...



HD5670 1Gb avl but not good. the performance increase isn't worth extra cost in anyway. moreover your PSU bad. even with HD5670 i'll say, change your PSU. maybe to VIP 400W Gold @ 1.4k



topgear said:


> @ satdeep - what PSU do you have ?? Brand name and wattage  ??
> 
> You can even opt for a HD4850 around 6.8K but you will need a good psu for that at first like corsair VX450W around 3.8K.



CX400W should handle HD4850. or Seasonic 380W. though VX450W will give him room for a complete system overwhelm in future.



satdeep said:


> @TOPGEAR
> I have an iball 450W PSU...does hd4850 gives better performance than hd5670? considering the fact that hd5670 is dx11 ready, isn't its 1 gb version a better buy?please guide as im totally new to these things...



HD5670 is lot slower than HD4850. but at the expense of more power which in turns need a better PSU. in your case, if u install the card, theres no 6pin power connector. also Iball psu are craps. best for old systems or least power hungry systems.


----------



## digi23 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank you guys


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2259&id=5916

what about this ? is it worth it ....

If buy second hand in bazaar section


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> *in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2259&id=5916
> 
> what about this ? is it worth it ....
> 
> If buy second hand in bazaar section



don't get CM Extreme Power PSU even if given for free. when its time will come it'll go up but will also take your CPU components along with it. get a PSU with good rating. good efficiency. not highest wattage. in that way, one can go for Frontech 800W also. which in realty is even a bigger piece of junk than CM Extreme Power 600W.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> How is this ?
> 
> Tagan TG-500-U37 Max Power Upto 600W ATX Power Supply [TG500-U37]
> 
> ...



Wwhat about tagan ?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What happened to GTX 480 and 470 people??
Are they available in India yet??
Tom's harware says that they will be majorly available in the 2nd week of this month(april 16th).....any clues to the pricing??

BTW acc to tom's hardware,Ati 5970 wins hands down.
xDD


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> What happened to GTX 480 and 470 people??
> Are they available in India yet??
> Tom's harware says that they will be majorly available in the 2nd week of this month(april 16th).....any clues to the pricing??
> 
> ...



They are too costly. ATI wins in Value for Money segment. Just that those Nvidia cards have stronger tesselation properties than the Ati counterparts.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i just hate this thing
ati wins in almost every aspect
but when this physx and tessellation comes in the way
ati goes way down


----------



## satdeep (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnx a lot gys...seems like ill need a psu upgrade and then go for a hd4850.....thnx a lot


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> Wwhat about tagan ?



tagan is good. however search for Corsair. or may try order from LYNX. it should be on stock. a hot selling PSU, next to CM Extreme Power. bought mostly by unaware customers only getting aware when pc stops working with a huge bang & they spend 1000 bucks to get it repaired to let the notorious PSU blew the sh** out of the PC a 2nd time.



Jripper said:


> What happened to GTX 480 and 470 people??
> Are they available in India yet??
> Tom's harware says that they will be majorly available in the 2nd week of this month(april 16th).....any clues to the pricing??



its 12th april. i.e. today. check if price have increased or its still selling for 22k & 30k or so for GTX470 & GTX480 respectively.

Note: DAMN. its 12:02am. ok, yesterday.



> BTW acc to tom's hardware,Ati 5970 wins hands down.
> xDD



1 on 2 handicap match  even if the two GPU are actually HD5850 in internal crossifre (which ain't very efficient), its still too much for the fastest single GPU card. moreover looking at the heat + power requirements, GTX495 (same as GTX295) isn't coming anywhere soon. until Nvidia able address the power & temperature. else it'll be double barbecue inside the pc.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> 1 on 2 handicap match  even if the two GPU are actually HD5850 in internal crossifre (which ain't very efficient), its still too much for the fastest single GPU card. moreover looking at the heat + power requirements, GTX495 (same as GTX295) isn't coming anywhere soon. until Nvidia able address the power & temperature. else it'll be double barbecue inside the pc.



do save a lil bit for me whatever u cook


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi I have shortlisted PowerColor 5770  @9600

But now there two new Cards on the same in theitwares 

1) MSI R5770-PMD1G Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5  @9450
2) MSI R5770 Hawk Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 @10250


now which one shud i go for....


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I cannot even remember now. What resolution will you game at..?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hi I have shortlisted PowerColor 5770  @9600
> 
> But now there two new Cards on the same in theitwares
> 
> ...



i'll say get the cheapest card with a custom cooler. invest the rest of money in better ram or getting a bigger monitor when u get it in future.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> i'll say get the cheapest card with a custom cooler. invest the rest of money in better ram or getting a bigger monitor when u get it in future.



But MSI R5770 Hawk Radeon HD 5770 1GB has two fans as compared 2 others
so can i go wid this one


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> But MSI R5770 Hawk Radeon HD 5770 1GB has two fans as compared 2 others
> so can i go wid this one



for now it may seem like an unnecessary wastage of money but in long run & when the card is put under constant load for many many hours, it'll be worth the deal. does the card comes with the Tom Clancy's HAWX game? bundled?


----------



## prvprv (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wanted to buy sparkle 9500GT 512mb. But all shops here are selling  crappy 9400GT cards only. what is a better alternative for 9500GT with  price not more than 3k or 3.3 k? 
This is not for gaming. Only normal work and watching movies in Windows 7.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> wanted to buy sparkle 9500GT 512mb. But all shops here are selling  crappy 9400GT cards only. what is a better alternative for 9500GT with  price not more than 3k or 3.3 k?
> This is not for gaming. Only normal work and watching movies in Windows 7.



get HD4550. enough to watch movie + some casual gaming. or HD4650 in your budget. don't get HD5450. its crap.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

should i go for a 512mb variant of hd4850 or a 1gb variant....i want to use it for gaming purposes...
I have shortlisted the following 3 cards....plz suggest....

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7576
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3124
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7579

Also plz suggest a good not too expensive psu that can run these cards...


----------



## sumangh01 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear Friend.. I am using a little bit older computer. I m using Windows 7 with 1 GB ram. whenever i am going to play hd movie there was synchronization error. many says it is due to low end video graphics. I dont have any graphics card apart from onboard graphics(MSI motherboard). My motherboard has 1 8X AGP slot and three PCI slot. Can u please help me if any card available so that i can play hd video smoothly.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1st of all increase your ram. For AGP 8x, Ithink Sapphire HD4670 1GB DDR2 @ 5.1k will be ok. It is a DirectX 10.1 Graphics card and will play ur HD movies flawlessly. Also good for casual gaming.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

im getting a new PALIT HD4850 512mb for 5.4k....is it a good deal or what??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> im getting a new PALIT HD4850 512mb for 5.4k....is it a good deal or what??


if u can get one then its a good deal
but u didnt mentioned ur power supply


----------



## satdeep (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> if u can get one then its a good deal
> but u didnt mentioned ur power supply



i have zebronics 600W PSU...hope it will suffice....but it doesn't have a 6-pin connector....can i buy the cable seperately to connect it to the card?


----------



## hellknight (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Question about the laptop's graphics.. my cousin got a new VAIO with Core i3 330M and 4 GB with ATI 5650 1 GB.. How is it compared to GT 330 M?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> for now it may seem like an unnecessary wastage of money but in long run & when the card is put under constant load for many many hours, it'll be worth the deal. does the card comes with the Tom Clancy's HAWX game? bundled?


 
dat means the card above is worth & provides better cooling...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> i have zebronics 600W PSU...hope it will suffice....but it doesn't have a 6-pin connector....can i buy the cable seperately to connect it to the card?



Zebronics & HD4850 !!! your PSU not provided with 6 pin power connector cause it can't handle all cards needing external power, may handle 9600GT. you may get a molex converter but i doubt your PSU will be able handle that card.



KaranTh85 said:


> dat means the card above is worth & provides better cooling...



surely good deal. provided final price don't go sky high.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hellknight said:


> Question about the laptop's graphics.. my cousin got a new VAIO with Core i3 330M and 4 GB with ATI 5650 1 GB.. How is it compared to GT 330 M?



GT 330M is a new naming convention taken by Nvdia for marketing for the laptop graphics card. It is just a renamed GT 230M, which is a middle class laptop graphics card. GT 330M is only having lower power requirement that the GT 230M. Performance wise both are same.

HD 5650 is the DiectX 11 version of Mobility Radeon HD 4650. It is a better performer than GT 330. The nearest performer from Nvidia is GT 360M. It will play even the most demanding games like Crysis in medium-High details with good frame rate. Check the review of Acer 5740G-6979. You can directly get Laptop Graphics card comparison chart from **www.notebookcheck.net *site.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> Zebronics & HD4850 !!! your PSU not provided with 6 pin power connector cause it can't handle all cards needing external power, may handle 9600GT. you may get a molex converter but i doubt your PSU will be able handle that card.



@sam.shab
can u suggest a good psu that can handle this card??y budget is around 2k...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> @sam.shab
> can u suggest a good psu that can handle this card??y budget is around 2k...



well for HD4850, FSP Saga II 400W is good option. it usually cost 2.1k. reliable & good & low cost PSU.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> @sam.shab
> can u suggest a good psu that can handle this card??y budget is around 2k...



Gigabyte 460W Super @ 2.2k would be suffice for ur card. If not, then Corsair VX 450W @ 3.8 k would be the next best deal at pricey side.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Better go for a Corsair VX 450...
Though it will increase your budget but it will be enough to handle your needs and give u more headroom for future upgrades...


----------



## satdeep (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wow!!!thats y i like and hate this forum....so many options to choose from....but this has confused me again....lolzzzzz


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1.which is CHEAPEST card to play all games released till date like bioshock 2, COD MW2, GTA4 [i dont care futureproofing, just need cheapest]
at 1024X768 and with atleast 18fps [i will increase or decrease graphics to balance fps]
again, i m talking about cheapest 1024X768 @ 18fps or better card. no futureproofing necessary. just cheapest card.



2.i dont want 8400GS .
is XFX 9400GT 1GB is enough ? or 9500GT 512MB?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



happy17292 said:


> 1.which is CHEAPEST card to play all games released till date like bioshock 2, COD MW2, GTA4 [i dont care futureproofing, just need cheapest]
> at 1024X768 and with atleast 18fps [i will increase or decrease graphics to balance fps]
> again, i m talking about cheapest 1024X768 @ 18fps or better card. no futureproofing necessary. just cheapest card.
> 
> ...



9500GT should. get the 512Mb version. else get HD4650 512Mb. both priced almost same. ~3k. however search for Sparkle 9500GT 512Mb DDR2. it usually cost 2.5-2.6k.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey there sorry im getting more confused now....which card is better??    hd4850 1gb or hd 4870 512mb?just a price diff of 300-500 bucks??which one should i opt for?


----------



## asingh (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
HD4870 has much more horses vs. a HD4850.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




hellknight said:


> Question about the laptop's graphics.. my cousin got a new VAIO with Core i3 330M and 4 GB with ATI 5650 1 GB.. How is it compared to GT 330 M?




Basically cra$ vs. sh$$. Do not expect much.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my mobo is asus P5SD2-VM......can it support hd4850 or hd4870??
these are the specifications of my motherboard:
*www.superwarehouse.com/ASUS_P5SD2-VM_Motherboard/P5SD2-VM/ps/1526127


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

By the look at the specs as your mobo has 1 PCI Express x16 you will be able to use any pci-e x16 gfx card so HD4850 or HD4870 will work...

But their performance will be bottlenecked if you have a slower single core cpu and you will need a good psu like corsair VX450W atleast to run HD4870/50 properly.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> By the look at the specs as your mobo has 1 PCI Express x16 you will be able to use any pci-e x16 gfx card so HD4850 or HD4870 will work...
> 
> But their performance will be bottlenecked if you have a slower single core cpu and you will need a good psu like corsair VX450W atleast to run HD4870/50 properly.



@topgear
I have a intel pentium dual cpu E2180 @2 ghz 2ghz....i hope it will not bottleneck the performance of the card...
will this PSU do the job??
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=477


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 16, 2010)

*help me friends.....*

hye buddies how r u? 

I want to play gta4 like games in high settings . my budget is 7k.
i already confused b/w
                ati 4770
                ati 5670
                nvidia 9800gt

tell me folks which one i should go for and why?
If u have a better card rather plz tell me.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Increase your budget to 8k and get a HD 5750 from ATI.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@a2mn2002

Wait 1 month for price drops....Then go for an ATI HD 5750 or HD5770(if you're lucky) for 7.5-8k.

BTW you did not mention what power supply you have.If the PSU is crap then forget buying these cards.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> @topgear
> I have a intel pentium dual cpu E2180 @2 ghz 2ghz....i hope it will not bottleneck the performance of the card...
> will this PSU do the job??
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=477



It will bottleneck the performance of HD4850/4870.

Try to OC the CPU to atleast 2.8 - 3 for HD4870 and 2.6GHz for HD4850 GHz as 2 GHz speed is not enough for HD4850/4870.

BTW, What PSU do you have - Brand name and wattage ??


----------



## Revolution (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think HD4850 or better GTS250 is more that enough for E2180@2.0GHz.....


----------



## satdeep (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> It will bottleneck the performance of HD4850/4870.
> 
> Try to OC the CPU to atleast 2.8 - 3 for HD4870 and 2.6GHz for HD4850 GHz as 2 GHz speed is not enough for HD4850/4870.
> 
> BTW, What PSU do you have - Brand name and wattage ??



@topgear
i have never done OC before and dont know how to go about it....as for the PSU im deciding to buy a new one...any suggestions from your side?


----------



## prvprv (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got a new benq g2220 monitor. When i play 720p videos it looks great and stunning quality. but when i try to play 1080p HD video which is about 1800kbps bitrate, processor goes to 100% and its playing like frame after frame. My system is 2 years old which runs 15 hrs a day on average. it has E7200 2.53ghz and 2GB RAM with g31m s2l mobo. 
Shud i need a gfx card to play HD videos without any hitch? if so 9500GT is enough?
btw i got 1ml thermal paste. i have to apply it though.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ yep you need a gfx card, what is your max budget?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> Got a new benq g2220 monitor. When i play 720p videos it looks great and stunning quality. but when i try to play 1080p HD video which is about 1800kbps bitrate, processor goes to 100% and its playing like frame after frame. My system is 2 years old which runs 15 hrs a day on average. it has E7200 2.53ghz and 2GB RAM with g31m s2l mobo.
> Shud i need a gfx card to play HD videos without any hitch? if so 9500GT is enough?
> btw i got 1ml thermal paste. i have to apply it though.



9500GT will do fine. Would help if you tell us your budget for the graphic card.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a budget of max 12k....i want to buy a graphics card, a psu and a cabinet....
i have zeroed in on this card:
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6034
i hope this is the least price i can get of this card....ill goto chandigarh to cillect it personally...

now what i need is a psu that can run this card and a cabinet...please suggest one...

i found these psu...which is better?
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5538
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6345
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=447
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=706
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=9189

or what about these Cabinet and PSU combos??
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7597
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=11291


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> I think HD4850 or better GTS250 is more that enough for E2180@2.0GHz.....



a HD4850/GTS will be bottleneck by a a e2180 running at 2 GHz.

The best he can get for a e2180 @ 2 GHz is a 9800GT



satdeep said:


> @topgear
> i have never done OC before and dont know how to go about it....as for the PSU im deciding to buy a new one...any suggestions from your side?



generally oc means altering ( increasing ) the speed of cpu speed, mem speed and sometime you need to put additional voltage for them.

OC can be achieved through bios settings - provided your mobo bios has such options - as yours is a entry level mobo I have doubt about the OC capability of your mobo and the chipset your mobo has is not suitable for OC.

OCing also voids warranty and if done incorrectly can damage components.

See if you can get a cpu like intel e5400 @ 2.7 GHz around 3-3.2K or better e7500 2.83GHz around 5.5-6K - that would be great upgrade .

As your's is entry level mobo I think it will not OC much -

*First be sure if your mobo supports those or needs a bios update - check your mobo manufacturers support page for this.*

with e5400 you can run a HD4850/GTS 250 and with a e7500 you can run a HD4870 or GTX 260 without any bottle neck.

or you can get a mobo like msi p43 around 3.7K along with a cpu cooler like CM hyper 212+ around 1.7K and OC your existing e2180 to 3-3.2 GHz.

If you don't want to upgrade anything get a 9800GT along with good PSU like Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.6K or corsair CX400W @ 3K or sasonic 430W @ 3.2K ( most VFM )


----------



## prvprv (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool G5 said:


> 9500GT will do fine. Would help if you tell us your budget for the graphic card.





azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ yep you need a gfx card, what is your max budget?



My budget is 3k. suggest ATI cards also.
GT210 is only 2k here. is it any good?


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I just want to share this so.. quick update 
spec:-

c2d 4300
2 gb ddr2
Intel org D946gzis

As I got reply from Sam.Shab to buy 

Saphire 5670  
Gigabyte Superb 460w

I went to lookout for this in market now it is interesting

first of all Gigabyte does not sell Psu ..some one has misguided you it only and only sells motherboard..

they showed me psu of frontech ..........World's best psu 

I asked for vip and others ........their reply........what are they?

Graphic card:- 

sir you buy 4350 or something like that best graphic card...I said no, I only want that specific model, then they enquired and then replied it will cost to you 7k for 1Gb.

so what to do? Is it good to buy from lynx.. will think on it.. or will have to wait until I give a visit to mumbai.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> a HD4850/GTS will be bottleneck by a a e2180 running at 2 GHz.
> 
> The best he can get for a e2180 @ 2 GHz is a 9800GT
> 
> ...



@topgear
my mobo supports core2duo e5400

how about this build?
e5400  - Rs 3019
Powercolour HD4870 512mb Gddr5 - Rs 7688
gigabyte cabinet with 400W PSU- Rs 1513  *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=11317


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> My budget is 3k. suggest ATI cards also.
> GT210 is only 2k here. is it any good?



better get sapphire hd 4650 512mb ddr2 or check for hd4670 512 ddr3( no idea of price)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> My budget is 3k. suggest ATI cards also.
> GT210 is only 2k here. is it any good?



its crap. get HD4650 512Mb DDR2 as suggested by azaad bro. HD4670 will be costly.



clmlbx said:


> I went to lookout for this in market now it is interesting
> 
> first of all Gigabyte does not sell Psu ..some one has misguided you it only and only sells motherboard..
> 
> ...



don't blame them. they only sell "World Famous" stuffs here. CRAP.



clmlbx said:


> Graphic card:-
> 
> sir you buy 4350 or something like that best graphic card...I said no, I only want that specific model, then they enquired and then replied it will cost to you 7k for 1Gb.
> 
> so what to do? Is it good to buy from lynx.. will think on it.. or will have to wait until I give a visit to mumbai.



well the price of HD5670 1Gb looks ok. however better go for 512Mb if found. well you may order from The IT Depot. or Prime ABGB. 



satdeep said:


> @topgear
> my mobo supports core2duo e5400
> 
> how about this build?
> ...



to power HD4870 you'll need something of caliber of VX450W. lower than that & also add to it OC, not good. moreover HD4870 will need 1Gb memory. 512Mb will be less.

moreover i feel that PSU is supplied, i feel its not very good. won't be able to run HD4850 only, forget running HD4870.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> to power HD4870 you'll need something of caliber of VX450W. lower than that & also add to it OC, not good. moreover HD4870 will need 1Gb memory. 512Mb will be less.
> 
> moreover i feel that PSU is supplied, i feel its not very good. won't be able to run HD4850 only, forget running HD4870.



can i run hd4870 on fps saga II 400 watts? or what about this??
Atek 600Watt SMPS


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
According to the looks and the price of that PSU (Atek), I don't recommend it coz it seems el cheapo and I doubt whether it will offer the wattage mentioned on it....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> can i run hd4870 on fps saga II 400 watts? or what about this??
> Atek 600Watt SMPS



FSP Saga II 400W is basically same as Gigabyte 460W. can run GTS250/HD4850. however HD4870. well it'll be a bit too heavy. Corsair CX400W can power it i think. though VX450W suites best.

also i take Atek PSU same as iBall. so 600W = FSP 400W (at most).



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> According to the looks and the price of that PSU (Atek), I don't recommend it coz it seems el cheapo and I doubt whether it will offer the wattage mentioned on it....



exactly what i was going to tell.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is this alright then??
powercolour hd4850 512mn ddr3
fps saga II 400W / *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=169    plz suggest which is better...
intel e5400

or ne better bild within 12k?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
For how long are u going to use that GPU ???


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> For how long are u going to use that GPU ???


  maybe 1 to 2 years...not quite sure though...atleast a year


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
The FSP Saga II is good, but I still recommend the Corsair VX450 over it.....


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> The FSP Saga II is good, but I still recommend the Corsair VX450 over it.....


i hope hd4850 will allow me to play games like crysis at medium high settings with a decent fpss...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> The FSP Saga II is good, but I still recommend the Corsair VX450 over it.....



may get something a bit cheaper. Corsair CX400W or Seasonic 380W looks good as well.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Yes they are good VFM buying options considering the budget of the buyer...


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ea i figure i can go for corsair 400....will it be enough...i wont be OCing...

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

so should i go ahead with this build???
HD4850 + e5400 +corsair CX400W


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> ea i figure i can go for corsair 400....will it be enough...i wont be OCing...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...



looks good. can go ahead with it. just remember, CX400W fan is on the top (or bottom if you rotate it). check your cabby well that this won't cause any problem. cause we have 1 thread running on some PSU not fitting well issue. check than buy.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> looks good. can go ahead with it. just remember, CX400W fan is on the top (or bottom if you rotate it). check your cabby well that this won't cause any problem. cause we have 1 thread running on some PSU not fitting well issue. check than buy.



what about seasonic 380W??can i go with that if corsair gives a prob?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

When is the GTX 460 coming out??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> what about seasonic 380W??can i go with that if corsair gives a prob?



Corsair CX400 = Seasonic 380. almost same. just seasonic cost bit less. fan is super silent. Corsair gives 5 years warranty.



Jripper said:


> When is the GTX 460 coming out??



June-July it'll be launched. availability by August, if Nvidia don't play Fermi with their GTX460 also than.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> so should i go ahead with this build???
> HD4850 + e5400 +corsair CX400W



will these parts allow me to play games, like assassin creed II, crysis and other games in the same league, at medium to high settings with a decent frame rate??


----------



## asingh (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
What screen resolution..?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> will these parts allow me to play games, like assassin creed II, crysis and other games in the same league, at medium to high settings with a decent frame rate??



will depend on the resolution. 20", everything set to maximum. you should get descent FPS. will have to lower details a bit to get smooth gameplay at FULL HD.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> will depend on the resolution. 20", everything set to maximum. you should get descent FPS. will have to lower details a bit to get smooth gameplay at FULL HD.



I have two displays-a 17" CRT and a 19" LCD.I plan to play games at either 1024x768 or 1280x1024....hope ill have no probs on either of these displays...


----------



## official (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the minimum power requirement of Ati HD 5770 and HD 5870..plz tell me the price and name of the psu..moreover will these card fit in CM 690 and HAF922 mid tower cases??plz reply soon..my friend wants to buy either of these  along wid the cabby


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> well the price of HD5670 1Gb looks ok. however better go for 512Mb if found. well you may order from The IT Depot. or Prime ABGB.



Isn't HD5670 1 Gb cost 6.2K...? and y should look for 512 instead of 1Gb any specific reasons..


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



official said:


> what is the minimum power requirement of Ati HD 5770 and HD 5870..plz tell me the price and name of the psu..moreover will these card fit in CM 690 and HAF922 mid tower cases??plz reply soon..my friend wants to buy either of these  along wid the cabby



Both the cards, will fit just dandy in a CM690/HAF922 mid tower. Regarding power settings, you need to tell what else will be installed.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello ,

I'd like to know the prices of the ATI HD 4870 and nVidia GTX 260 , both for 512MB and 1GB variants (I think the 260 only has the 896 MB variant).

Also , which of these cards is better in performance?


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ official - HD 5770 consumes around 100W
HD 5870 consumes around 160-170W.

@ Tachyon1986 - GTX 260 ( around 9.5K-10K and yes it has only 896MB variant ) performs better compared to HD4870 ( this one is around 8.5K )


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



satdeep said:


> I have two displays-a 17" CRT and a 19" LCD.I plan to play games at either 1024x768 or 1280x1024....hope ill have no probs on either of these displays...



You'll get decent FPS at that resolution with the GPU u have chosen so be rest assured....


----------



## official (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Both the cards, will fit just dandy in a CM690/HAF922 mid tower. Regarding power settings, you need to tell what else will be installed.



i5 750 ,4 gb ddr3 ram, 2x500 GB hdd


----------



## satdeep (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnx a lot guys...you all have been very patient with me....thnku so much


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



official said:


> i5 750 ,4 gb ddr3 ram, 2x500 GB hdd



Corsair 550W should be nice -- with head room for future upgrades..!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> Isn't HD5670 1 Gb cost 6.2K...? and y should look for 512 instead of 1Gb any specific reasons..



6.2k + tax & also local prices always a bit more if not buying in metropolitan cities. moreover about the performance, the 1Gb version will give max 5FPS more than 512Mb version as reviewed on some high end systems. so on midrange PCs. expect both go neck to neck. so save money, get 512Mb version.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ok but 1 gb will be good for video editing and 3d work.. rite?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I'd like to know the prices of the ATI HD 4870 and nVidia GTX 260 , both for 512MB and 1GB variants (I think the 260 only has the 896 MB variant).
> 
> Also , which of these cards is better in performance?


anyways whats ur budget
may be u can get better options


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> ^^ ok but 1 gb will be good for video editing and 3d work.. rite?



well i not sure about it. maybe it'll be worth. however if finding 512Mb version hard, get 1Gb version. & yes stick to Sapphire.


----------



## satdeep (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys got a new E5400...motherboard needed a BIOS upgrade to recognise it though...did that and now its running fine......
w8ing for my psu and graphic card to arrive

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

hey guys got a new E5400...motherboard needed a BIOS upgrade to recognise it though...did that and now its running fine......
w8ing for my psu and graphic card to arrive...


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Congrats 

which PSU+GFX card you are getting

Corsair VX450W+HD4870 I guess ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is e5400???


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Intel C2D.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^
> Intel C2D.


oh..
but isn't it obsolete nowadays?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> oh..
> but isn't it obsolete nowadays?



it isn't. just the production hav been slowly shifting towards the Core i3's so it look as if C2D's are obsolete. don't forget theres a huge LGA775 fan & many more on the path of upgrading their system (keeping mobo & ram same). also what about the OEM & laptop crowd? vast majority of them still rely on C2Ds. specially in the sub 35k range.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yeah u're right
anyways 
is there any card from nvidia by the name 9500GE?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^yeah u're right
> anyways
> is there any card from nvidia by the name 9500GE?



9500GE? nope. even if there is, i not seen or heard till date. well it maybe 9500GS which some OEM use.

oh, just did some goggling & its Hybrid SLI. 9400GT + 9300GS (IGP), maybe. not sure though. but its hybrid SLI. same as Hybrid crossfire. odd concepts


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> 9500GE? nope. even if there is, i not seen or heard till date. well it maybe 9500GS which some OEM use.
> 
> oh, just did some goggling & its Hybrid SLI. 9400GT + 9300GS (IGP), maybe. not sure though. but its hybrid SLI. same as Hybrid crossfire. odd concepts


yeah..
it is odd
thanks anyways


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> yeah..
> it is odd
> thanks anyways



my pleasure  

it mainly meant for the OEM, i feel cause in retail market i not seen this becoming even half as popular as ATI's hybrid crossfire. only once i seen this Hybrid SLI in use (Geforce 8300GS + 8500GT = 8600GT, crap + crap = a super crap).


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ official - HD 5770 consumes around 100W
> HD 5870 consumes around 160-170W.
> 
> @ Tachyon1986 - GTX 260 ( around 9.5K-10K and yes it has only 896MB variant ) performs better compared to HD4870 ( this one is around 8.5K )



Thanks man!


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

does nvidia has released any competitor to HD 5670 or going to in few days .....  can wait am not in hurry


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> does nvidia has released any competitor to HD 5670 or going to in few days .....  can wait am not in hurry



competitors should be like 440GTS or so which won't be coming out before Christmas, at least to be available in mass quantity. or soonest is by October, along with GTX460.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

very late..... can't wait, most probably buying in next 10-15 Days


----------



## mehrotra.akash (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A simple query, just like Intel manufactures motherboards, dont ATI/Nvidia manufacture Graphics cards, whose branding is that of ATI/Nvidia rather than a 3rd party?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mehrotra.akash said:


> A simple query, just like Intel manufactures motherboards, dont ATI/Nvidia manufacture Graphics cards, whose branding is that of ATI/Nvidia rather than a 3rd party?



ATI & Nvidia do manufacture. but not the gaming graphics card. Professional ones. ATI FireGL & Nvidia Quadro. and they cost far far more than our favorite HD5970X2/HD5990 & GTX480/GTX295s. Matrox also makes graphics card for pro.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nVidia and ATI makes the cores (GPU), and release them out to OEMs, who make the complete board -- memory,PCB, cooler, electricals. nVidia and ATI release accelerators made by them -- but are engineering test samples. Not for commercial consumption.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hd 4650
HD 4670
Geforce 9600Gt

Which is better in all three ? what are their price ? which 1 should be bought


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> Hd 4650
> HD 4670
> Geforce 9600Gt
> 
> Which is better in all three ? what are their price ? which 1 should be bought



both the Radeons are feed through the Pcie X 16 bus. 9600GT needs extra power. i'll suggest, drop both card. either buy HD5670 512Mb (if u can find) else 9800GT 512Mb. same price.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

From last few days I am searching ... I required gpu for my 3d Work and Graphics Work but as pro cards are really out of My budget.. I was looking for gaming card that will help a little bit ... and their my budget was around 5k but I stretched it out and then I got to know GPU will only help in modelling and rendering will fully on cpu.. also I got to know my  institute is also using 8800gs or 8400gs . I forgot exactly which one  but one of them. I am not that into gaming . so after all this I think 4650 512 is better for me... 

So......

and also gaming cards are not precise in 3D work so it is not worth spending so much

Well yes I am very Confused


----------



## asingh (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Best I can suggest is contact a 3D professional studio, and ask them. They can recommend a good card. I have 3D developers in my office and they use ATI FireGL V7200s. Heck, even my system has one here at office....! Ask the studio what cards would be good for the 'type' of 3D work you want to do.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I did asked some professionals and they suggested pro cards but currently that is out of my budget .. Well I am student now but soon that will be my profession .. so had a word with my Professor he said .. Don't go for pro cards .. for pro work there is always studios, for current purpose of learning and making show reel ..buy low end card even 256 MB will Do..

Well I doubt this, so searching myself

So I came to conclusion of 4650.. 

How is 4650 ?

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

And even I don't have high config so it will not balance even If I buy Pro card 

c2d 1.8 ghz  (C2D 4300)
2 Gb DDR2


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I think a 9800Gt @ ~5.5K would the best bet for you as it supports CUDA and Physyx ... and many pro apps currently support CUDA and more future apps will .. it has so many potentials  

*Current and Future usages of CUDA Architecture*



> Accelerated rendering of 3D graphics
> [1] - Real Time Cloth Simulation
> Distributed Calculations, such as predicting the native conformation of proteins
> Medical analysis simulations, for example virtual reality based on CT and MRI scan images.
> ...



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA

*To know more about it take a look at this :*

*www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ As Per price their isn't much difference between 9800GT and 5670 .... So which is best in it .

Even for 9800GT ...local shopkeepers will Give a price of 6.5K at-least 

5670 1GB :- 7K ( local price )


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want a gaming Graphics card as poor man's alternative for Work station card, then 9800GT is the solution. Top gear pointed out the CUDA and Physyx support. It is also having more horse power than HD 5670. The only advantage 5670 is having is DX11 support. 
So if you are not buying it for gaming, then go for the 9800 GT.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys....want a graphics card with pixel shader 5 support and directx11 support and which can last for the next 2yrs atleast..my budget is 8k....also pls suggest a PSU too that can handle the new graphics card without any extra effort...thanx in advance


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ 8k, u are having a only one option, that is HD 5750. Price will be starting from 8.2k
For PSU Gigabyte 80+ 460W Superb @ 2.2k will be ok


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gigabyte 80+ 460W Superb  is good for 9800GT ?

which company 9800GT should be bought?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> If you want a gaming Graphics card as poor man's alternative for Work station card, then 9800GT is the solution. Top gear pointed out the CUDA and Physyx support. It is also having more horse power than HD 5670. The only advantage 5670 is having is DX11 support.
> So if you are not buying it for gaming, then go for the 9800 GT.



+1. pro apps will utilize CUDA. not DX11.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




clmlbx said:


> Gigabyte 80+ 460W Superb  is good for 9800GT ?
> 
> which company 9800GT should be bought?



Gigabyte 460W will be more than enough, looking at your config. well u may also look at FSP Saga II 400W or VIP 500W Gold, if u want it cheap. cause the Giggy PSU cost ~2.5k


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> which company 9800GT should be bought?



about this?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> @ 8k, u are having a only one option, that is HD 5750. Price will be starting from 8.2k
> For PSU Gigabyte 80+ 460W Superb @ 2.2k will be ok




will it be compatible with ASUS P5GC-MX motherboard..also how is it compared to HD5770 and Geforce GTS 250...also which brand to go for???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> about this?



may look for Palit.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> about this?


Zotac,Palit both have good manufacturing designs


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> will it be compatible with ASUS P5GC-MX motherboard..also how is it  compared to HD5770 and Geforce GTS 250...also which brand to go for???



Listen, there is nothing like motherboard compatibility for Graphics card. If your motherboard is having a PCI Express X16 slot, then it will accept any PCI Express Graphics card. And  HD 5750 is marginally better or almost same league in terms of performance with GTS 250. But it supports DirectX 11, 3 monitor support for Eye-Finity and consumes a lot less power than GTS 250.
So it is better option. And for HD 5770, it is better than HD 5750.

For brand, go for VX3D, MSI or PALIT. You can find some factory overclocked card from MSI I think.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Listen, there is nothing like motherboard compatibility for Graphics card. If your motherboard is having a PCI Express X16 slot, then it will accept any PCI Express Graphics card. And  HD 5750 is marginally better or almost same league in terms of performance with GTS 250. But it supports DirectX 11, 3 monitor support for Eye-Finity and *consumes a lot less power than GTS 250.*
> So it is better option. And for HD 5770, it is better than HD 5750.
> 
> For brand, go for VX3D, MSI or PALIT. You can find some factory overclocked card from MSI I think.



GTS250: VX450W is good one. or Corsair CX400W/Seasonic 380W needed.

HD5750: FSP Saga II 400W. or Gigabyte 460W. VIP 500W Gold.

however it'll also depend on the system specs. if one using a less power hungry system, Gigabyte 460W/FSP 400W can be used power GTS250.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1 question
i know that 1g  memory in graphic cards is needed for high resolutions
SO can any1 tell me exactly what is the probable limit for resolutionin the case of 512mb,1024mb variants


----------



## asingh (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

General rule of thumb, when on 1920 x 1080 or greater 1 GB is good to have as GPU RAM. Specially if AA/AF will be turned up.

Will run some tests once I get home, cannot remember if Rivatuner shows GPU memory consumption. Will try get back.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ ok sure
thanks anyways
1 more thing can u plz explain AA and AF effect on games
u can post a good link too


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^ ok sure
> thanks anyways
> 1 more thing can u plz explain AA and AF effect on games
> u can post a good link too



why need link when u talking to the expert (asigh)?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> why need link when u talking to the expert (asigh)?


yeah right
but just to make work easier


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

/offtopic - why was this forum down for so many hours? I was getting 404 error, where as now when I am able to use this forum I see other guys have posted in the meantime ? how is that?


----------



## mehrotra.akash (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> /offtopic - why was this forum down for so many hours? I was getting 404 error, where as now when I am able to use this forum I see other guys have posted in the meantime ? how is that?


I too had the same problem, and did not get email notifications for replies during that duration either


----------



## asingh (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Anti - Aliasing  (AA): *
Is a technique used to remove the distortion from images. All images are   rendered by creating polygon shapes (primitives), and then joining  them  together. Now obviously a polygon does not have 'round' edges, so  we  will see jagged edges for non angular shapes. (Example a pipe or  wheel).  The graphic rendering system sees objects which will have edges  of this  manner, and apply an AA scheme to those portions of the image.  These  are basically again primitives which have a different level of  opacity  then the original image. These two are then joined at run time  (the  original smooth edges polygon+the AA supporting primitive) to  create a  non-jagged soft edge. 

So if you set 4xAA as the render method it is actually rendering 4   primitives per pixel on your screen at run time...! It is extremely easy   to correlate why the AA level immediately take a toll on the FPS. 

A method(s) used by GPUs is Full Scene Anti  Aliasing (FSAA) or Custom  Filter Anti Aliasing  (CFAA). You can say FSAA does the work in a full  batch per frame. It  takes the frame and renders it 2x or 4x times the  normal resolution, and  then down samples before it is pushed to the  screen. So at 4x FSAA each  pixel would have 16 super sample pixels.  CFAA is a technology that ATI  cards are using.

*Anistropic Filtering (AF):*
Is used to enhance the quality of 'textures' in images. It is used to   show greater details at angles which are distant or oblique to the   viewer. For example a farm house really far away. This is with respect   to the camera and not actually the polygon. This takes up a huge amount   of memory bandwidth. Lower resolution textures are used for objects  that  are further away from the camers (read player), to show the affect  of  distance. 

To quicken this process a logic of 'mipmapping' is used. For example if a   window is rendered using 256x256 pixels. Now you want to show this   window at a distance, what does one do. It makes the window smaller in   size --- but why use 256x256 pixels again..? So a shrunk version with a   high quality filter is used. Any many such textures are 'stored' at run   time, and re used over and over again. But this involves a lot of   calculations and is resourceful on the GPU. 

Now another issue arises. With so many mipmaps, when they are joined   together, the 'joins' will not look nice. You will get uneven surfaces   as distance is varied. We will see this as artifacts. This is corrected   by using Trilinear filtering, in this method each mipmap is filtered   along x-y axis but also with respect to the mipmap next to it. So as the   angle is changed the AF will start to vary.

You have a good GPU. Try to run games, with these setting as a variable,   you will start to see a difference. To notice AA, look closely at  edges  (no linear). And to notice AF look at distant objects. Yes these  are  important. They are the *eye-candy* drivers, and vary the   performance of the game.

*Resolution:*
1. 1400 * 900  = 1260000 pixels x FPS
2. 1024*768 = 786432 pixels x FPS

By using (1) you are getting ~ 40% more pixels on the screen. Of course   you will see better images, but the GPU has to do more work, so you   might see a performance hit.

*And since you might ask about Tessellation too..here it is.*

*Here* is a good link to an article.   If you are from a programing background you would understand the new   powerful features and capabilities which are available via the enhanced   API. This will take make game programing to a higher level, and greater   advanced features will be shown. Game programmers will quickly adopt  to  this new technology, and we as end users will see more game on this   codepath.

I personally feel Tessellation will 'change the way' 3D will appear on   our screens. Basically as of now 3D is rendered via polygons. Shapes are   drawn inside wireframes, and pieced together using multiple polygons.   And this wireframe is drawn over and over really quickly to shown   movement.  What Tessellation offers is that: these polygons can be   further subdivided automatically into smaller and more detailed shapes,   and each of these shapes can be 'controlled' for color, geometry. It   gives power for greater detail and image enhancement, with far far   greater control. All ATI cards which are >= 4xxx series have this   tessellation engine in-built. 

To see a classic example, go to *this* link, and click on the wireframe   buttons for the dragon and house. You will see the amount of polygon   counts increasing by a massive amount to render the same image. 

You could download the Unigine demo from the same link above, and run  it. If  you do not have Windows 7 and a GPU > HD4xxx, then run the  demo in Dx9, and press F9 to see the  wireframes. Its phenomenal.

*And this is how a GPU functions:*
The CPU is the central brain of the computer, and is managing   everything. The CPU infact send the 3D data to the GPU. When it does   this, it offloads a major task to the GPU.

The GPU is good at this, because the core is designed in a different   manner. It is not a 'manager'. It is a HUGE calculation engine, which is   extremelly data hungry ---> power hungery. Cause...

Basically a lot of mathematical calculations are done to convert from   one format to another. This can be off loaded to the GPU core. The GPU   core is efficient at doing this, cause it can calculate to really small   decimal places. Light vertex numbers are done using this. So the GPU is   really good at number calculations. 

They have the architecture of 'stream processors'. This is the SIMD   (single instruction multiple data) logic that the GPU uses. So multiple   data points are applied a single instruction set in one go, very   quickly. And these are all put in a pipeline -- which is the pixel   pipeline. So imagine a pipe full of data which needs to have floating   point calculations done on it. The data comes out of the pipe to the GPU   and the calculation is done. Now there are multiple pipes like this   which feed data to the GPU, which does the stream processing. GPUs are   rated with the number of pixel pipelines available to the GPU. 

This enables the GPU to quickly and efficiently process data. Perfect   for 3D rendering or format transformation. It does all this, renders the  3D polygon image, and renders them on the  screen. 

Now correlate all of that, and you are good to go.....! Hope it  helps...!


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ as always good, nice and very informative


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mehrotra.akash said:


> I too had the same problem, and did not get email notifications for replies during that duration either



however I was getting updates.

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------

@asigh, very informative, thanks.


----------



## gazdoc (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazdoc said:


> Around 40K
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Going for Asus P7P55-d
intel i5 750
Corsair 4gb
corsair 650 PSU
Iball workhorse cabby
extra fan iball 8cm
Thanx for the suggestion


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok guys.I want a graphics card to play few games on my DELL 19" widescreen Ultrasharp monitor 1440 X 900 is the max resolution it supports.

 Here is my current config
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE with CM Hyper TX3
ASUS M4A785TD V EVO
4GB CORSAIR DDR3 (1333Mhz) RAM
WD Green 500GB
Seagate 320GB
1 LG DVD Drive
2 120 mm chasis fans and 1 80mm fan

most importantly PSU is *VIP GOLD 500W*

Preconditions: PSU will not be upgraded, so dont say please upgrade the PSU.

Suggest a card which will fit in ?

HD5670 is the current choice. But I somehow like HD5750. Budget is 8K


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why why why people underestimate the value of *PSU* i dont understand.
   You are well ready to shell out 8K and willing to take the risk of blowing it due to poor PSU but wouldn't spare decent 3K on a basic PSU.

  Without proper PSU its not a matter of will it blow the Graphic card,but rahter when. 
  Don't say you were never warned.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can get a 5850 for 8k.
However don't blame anyone if your PC goes up in smoke. xDD 

Anyways,if you can wait a little,try to get a 5770 when its price falls to 8k.
If its needed immediately then go for a 5750. 
However:-

5850:- You MAY have power problems.
5670:-No problemo.It only consumes 75 watts on load.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Ok guys.I want a graphics card to play few games on my DELL 19" widescreen Ultrasharp monitor 1440 X 900 is the max resolution it supports.
> 
> Here is my current config
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE with CM Hyper TX3
> ...



go for HD5670 512Mb. enough for 19". also your PSU isn't too bad. can support HD5750. however your rest of system is a bit too heavy,



Jripper said:


> You can get a *5850 for 8k*.
> However don't blame anyone if your PC goes up in smoke. xDD
> 
> Anyways,if you can wait a little,try to get a 5770 when its price falls to 8k.
> ...



check what u written man. it should be HD5750. not HD5850.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Oh yeah..sorry.Typo.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> go for HD5670 512Mb. enough for 19". also your PSU isn't too bad. can support HD5750. however your rest of system is a bit too heavy,
> 
> 
> 
> check what u written man. it should be HD5750. not HD5850.



OK will disabling the 320GB HD help ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asingh
thanks a lot ,big bro
very informative indeed...
i'll give it a nice reading and get back to u on this if any problem persists
thanks again

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Ok guys.I want a graphics card to play few games on my DELL 19" widescreen Ultrasharp monitor 1440 X 900 is the max resolution it supports.
> 
> Here is my current config
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE with CM Hyper TX3
> ...


u can go for 5750 but it'll be risky
5670 will have no problem in dealing with this resolution


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> OK will disabling the 320GB HD help ?



biggest problem is your proccy + mobo. u got a terrific mobo. a full ATX with hell lot of features. bad thing, its power hungry.

won't tell anything about proccy. its already power hungry at 125W. well u may do 1 thing is lower the core speed to 3Ghz + lower core voltage as low as possible, while its stable. this way your total prower consumption wil be significantly low. 

also if u buy HD5750, try get the 512Mb version. 1GB version not too good (1Gb too much memory). 512Mb wil use less power. & wil also cost 7k or so. it mayn't be readily available now. so keep an eye on market.


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Ok guys.I want a graphics card to play few games on my DELL 19" widescreen Ultrasharp monitor 1440 X 900 is the max resolution it supports.
> 
> Here is my current config
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE with CM Hyper TX3
> ...



See, a 5670 needs a minimal 400W supply. But your system is power heavy. Even if you remove the 320GB platter, that will just shave of 10-15W from the load. I would suggest to get a better PSU, else save and buy later. It is far to risky. If you want I can keep a watch on TE for you, if any good PSU comes up for sale.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys need help again

9800gt 1Gb :-RS  6350 but only 'Tagan and corsair is available, Tagan 500W which can support up to 600W :- RS 3250

As asked previously u  denied Tagan..

If forgoten my specs are

c2d 1.8ghz (c2d 4300)
Intel org D946Gzis
160 gb Sata hard-disk
2 Gb DDR2 

future upgrades 

at least 320gb Hard-disk
2gb Ram DDR2


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Tagan 500W should be fine. Why not..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ pulsar_swift.
Why do u want to run in the risk of feeding low power to your system it will only lead to some frequent crashes....
Your rig is power hungry and even if u remove the 320Gb HDD u won't get that much headroom for adding a new GPU and might worsen the conditions of ur rig...
So I suggest u better think wisely and invest in a good PSU ....


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazdoc said:


> Going for Asus P7P55-d
> intel i5 750
> Corsair 4gb
> corsair 650 PSU
> ...



Get a better cabinet. Full ATX if you can manage. Which GPU will you get..?


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Tagan 500W should be fine. Why not..?



Ok I asked as I remember post of Sam.shab who denied it .. this will take load of my future products too, as mentioned above.. to one whom I talked he is stressing on that it can take Load upto 600W..

is it true?


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Who ever is saying Tagan 500 can be mapped to 600W is incorrect. It 'might', but it is running a device beyond what it is certified and tested to do so. Depending on you GPU flavor, the Tagan 500W should be manageable.


----------



## grv (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm i agree wid mamba..


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, not even HD5670 (512MB) will fit in  ?


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Power consumption is the same. So you are still 'standing' where you were before. Sorry to say.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

By the way there is a GO on at TE for Gigabyte LC400. *Here* is the official link, and *here* is a review link. Seems pretty nice. The price would be 1650+ shipping. This unit does not have any PCI.E 6+2 pin connectors. If you want this, let me know, can coordinate the deal for you.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

From *pulsar_swift* config - calculation of approx power consumption :

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE with CM Hyper TX3 - 130W ( TX3 120mm fan 5W )
ASUS M4A785TD V EVO - 40W ??
4GB CORSAIR DDR3 (1333Mhz) RAM - 20W
WD Green 500GB - 10W
Seagate 320GB -10W
1 LG DVD Drive -10W
2 120 mm chasis fans and 1 80mm fan -15W

Total - 235 

*A HD 5750 concumes say 90W so total 235W+90W = 325W*

So his PSU should have *28A rating for trhe 12V rail* - then it will be somewhat safe to run the gfx card with his rig

I don't think the VIP Gold 500W has 28A rating on 12V rail - so getting a new PSU with atleast 28-30A is recommended.

There is no specs on the website :
*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/smps03.html

Some quotes :


> VIP 500W gold is L & C 8500 BTX This is one of the bottom PSU makers in PSU lineup but it is definitely be better than generic PSU's.
> Buy Corsair or Coolermaster at least.



*www.techenclave.com/graphic-cards/is-vip-500w-good-temp-4850-a-123316.html


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK guys, here is what the sticker on the PSU says

Lets do some number crunching and come up with the power output of this VIP GOLD 500W PSU


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

C2D 1.8ghz (C2D 4300)
Intel org. D946gzis
4 Gb DDR2
160 gb sata
320 gbs sata
1 Lg dvd writer
1 tv tuner
and other normal componenets

will buy Tagan 500W
9800Gt 

will tagan take all the load with 9800gt in it .. 

Finally will buy Tomorrow, First thing in morning.

Sorry I am asking again n again bcoz if anything went wrong it will be forever ..as I am on very tight budget


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Pulsar*, I am not even reading that specification chart for the VIP. It is a desi PSU, and am sure, it will not deliver at high temperatures and load. Rest is your choice. 

*clmlbx:* The Tagan 500W will.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Pulsar
What's the point in considering that VIP PSU when u know that u need more power for your rig.....
Simply invest in a good one and i'm sure u will be happy with it......


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *pulsar_swift* - the rating is somewhat mosleading - there should be a combined wattage rating of the 2x +12V rails - for eg. CM 500W extreme power plus has also 18A+18A rating for 2x +12V rails but the combined output is only 360W

A typical distribution for 2x +12V rail is :

one +12V rail is for mobo power cable and all other peripheral cable and another +12V rail is for cpu power connector.

Now theoretically if your CPU draws power from a separate +12V rail then the load on another +12V would be around 200W

But now for practical thing - VIP 500W Gold's power rating is very deceiving as even a CM extreme power plus 500W has a rating of 360W for it's combined +12V rails but your's is around 432W which is simply impossible. 

I've a big doubt even if it can deliver 280-300W - so there is a great risk with your current PSU if you want to buy a new gfx card like HD 5750.

So it's better be safe to buy a new PSU from brands like FSP,CM,Gigabyte,Corsair or Seasonic which has decent ratings ( and somewhat real ) 

@ *clmlbx* - you are talking about Tagan 500W TG500-U37 right ? it's from tagan's stonerock series - well it should support the load of your rig along with a 9800Gt.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK guys, graphics card plan has been suspended, until availability of funds for CORSAIR VX 550 and HD 5770. 4900 +10000 = 15K 

Thanks for your inputs. special thanks to top gear for the calculations.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> OK guys, graphics card plan has been suspended, until availability of funds for CORSAIR VX 550 and HD 5770. 4900 +10000 = 15K
> 
> Thanks for your inputs. special thanks to top gear for the calculations.


what was ur budget anyways?


----------



## srahul (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have, 
XFX 5770
Benq G2220HD
Asus M4A 785TD V EVO
Phenom II X2 555BE (planning to unlock and overlock) 
Coolermaster Hyper N520
2X2 GB Corsair DDR3 RAM
Western Digital 500GB @ 7200 rpm
1 DVD RW
5X120 mm fan + 1X 120mm LED fan

I have a Corsair VX550 W PSU, will it suffice? If not, can you please suggest me one within 6K?

Thanks in advance


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will Tagan 500W TG500-U37 is enough for GTS 250..

9800gt is out of stock and he says It is no more manufactured so no availability better buy GTS 250

GTS 250 512mb :- 5900
GTS 250 1GB :- 6850

I can only buy 512mb version ...will my tagan is enough for it ?

After search of several hours ..I Found 1 who says he will make available tomorrow but he will sell at 6200

So now which is best 9800gt 1Gb at 6200 or GTS 250 512 at 5900


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys...can u pls list down the best buy graphics card as in terms of performance at around 8-9k.I have increased my budget a little bit as i want a graphic card for a longer term.How is HD5750 compared to HD5850,HD5770 n other series...pls suggest which is a high performer within my budget.thanx in advance

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

One more thing....does the memory bus width makes a major difference....as in 256bit is better than 128bit...???


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> will Tagan 500W TG500-U37 is enough for GTS 250..
> 
> 9800gt is out of stock and he says It is no more manufactured so no availability better buy GTS 250
> 
> ...



Bump am in little hurry ...now anyhow  I want to buy tomorrow ...If it is available


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> I have,
> XFX 5770
> Benq G2220HD
> Asus M4A 785TD V EVO
> ...


no buddy u dont require any other psu
its enuf to feed ur rig


----------



## srahul (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks, but I have an option to change my PSU from Corsair 550W to Coolermaster GX 650 W for the same price  

Please, tell me whether I should stick to Corsair 550W or go for Coolermaster GX 650W ?? 

*PS: I may add another 500 GB  HD*  .. so will Coolermaster GX 650W be a better option? 

and yeah, I must add that I don't have much idea about PSUs


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
More than enough. Yups. You have space to add more stuff - -though not another GPU. Enjoy the games.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get any of them only if its GX series from CM, otherwise stick to Corsair.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will Tagan 500W TG500-U37 is enough for GTS 250..

9800gt is out of stock and he says It is no more manufactured so no availability better buy GTS 250

GTS 250 512mb :- 5900
GTS 250 1GB :- 6850

I can only buy 512mb version ...will my tagan is enough for it ?

After search of several hours ..I Found 1 who says he will make available tomorrow but he will sell at 6200

So now which is best 9800gt 1Gb at 6200 or GTS 250 512 at 5900
Bump am in little hurry ...now anyhow I want to buy tomorrow ...If it is available


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Have you bought the PSU ? if not have a look at Corsair CX 400 or Seasonic 430W around 3K.

Performance Wise GTS 250 512MB is better than 9800GT but do keep in mind that GTS 250 also consumes around 35-40W more power compared to 9800GT.

Your power consumption with a GTS 250 will be around 300W - I think Tagan 500W wil be able to handle it.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clmlbx said:


> GTS 250 512mb :- 5900
> GTS 250 1GB :- 6850



Too much price difference.....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



srahul said:


> Thanks, but I have an option to change my PSU from Corsair 550W to Coolermaster GX 650 W for the same price
> 
> Please, tell me whether I should stick to Corsair 550W or go for Coolermaster GX 650W ??
> 
> ...


GX series is new
cant tell much about it b'coz i have not received any feedback yet
ur vx 550 is more than enough
even if u add more hdd, it will suffice 
wait for a while if u wanna go for GX series(even i'm lookin forward to buy 1)
meanwhile enjoy some games like bfbc2


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Have you bought the PSU ? if not have a look at Corsair CX 400 or Seasonic 430W around 3K.
> 
> Performance Wise GTS 250 512MB is better than 9800GT but do keep in mind that GTS 250 also consumes around 35-40W more power compared to 9800GT.
> 
> Your power consumption with a GTS 250 will be around 300W - I think Tagan 500W wil be able to handle it.



No I have not bought Psu. Only corsair and Tagan is available . but as future proof Tagan 500 is better then corsair cx 400 and tagan cost just 200 more tagan 500w = 3200.  and about that "it can output 600W".. well their is a logo on tagan Box shouting "max upto 600W". As I saw the Box.

finally will go for GTS 250 512mb and tagan 500W as now he said this both are available so hope so I will have both today in my hands.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@clmlbx - Tagan is good but I think you should have gone with Corsair CX 400 as it too has a max output of around 500W coupled with 80+ efficiency which Tagan lacks.

For GTS 250 look for Plait E-Green Edition ot MSI Twin Frozr if you can find one.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ tagan says output upto 600W

well I bought and installed the components just now.. I bought tagan 500w and Palit gts250
 I don't know what is the difference between Plait E-Green Edition and normal one .. but on bar code it says GTS 250 Green 512MB DDR3

well thanx to all of you who helped specially to

Top Gear and SAM.Shab


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

E-Green edition is more power saving version of GTS 250.
I didn't say Tagan is bad by any means I just meant that it will not give 80+ efficiency also you might be knowing that efficiency of an PSU comes down as you use it. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys...can u pls list down the best buy graphics card as in terms of  performance at around 8-9k.I have increased my budget a little bit as i  want a graphic card for a longer term.How is HD5750 compared to  HD5850,HD5770 n other series...pls suggest which is a high performer  within my budget.thanx in advance

One more thing....does the memory bus width makes a major  difference....as in 256bit is better than 128bit...???


Hey guys pls reply......


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...can u pls list down the best buy graphics card as in terms of  performance at around 8-9k.I have increased my budget a little bit as i  want a graphic card for a longer term.How is HD5750 compared to  HD5850,HD5770 n other series...pls suggest which is a high performer  within my budget.thanx in advance
> 
> One more thing....does the memory bus width makes a major  difference....as in 256bit is better than 128bit...???
> 
> ...



for ur budget....get HD5770...its VFM ryt now....
plus u have 2 buy a gud...PSU...such as  corsair VX450...so dat ur GCard..doesnt go
kaput.....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...can u pls list down the best buy graphics card as in terms of  performance at around 8-9k.I have increased my budget a little bit as i  want a graphic card for a longer term.How is HD5750 compared to  HD5850,HD5770 n other series...pls suggest which is a high performer  within my budget.thanx in advance
> 
> One more thing....does the memory bus width makes a major  difference....as in 256bit is better than 128bit...???
> 
> ...


for this budget the best card would be hd 5770 
but it costs 9.5k appx in nehru place delhi
if u can add 500 more then its a good one
or else wait for a month or so...
1 more thing ,u need a good power supply(a branded one)of at least 400W
450W will be good

for ur other query
ya...memory bus width do make a difference
the higher the better

actually
Memory bandwidth is equal to the size of the memory bus multiplied by  the speed at which the memory is clocked.
The higher the memory  bandwidth, the better the card will be able to handle large textures and  anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering. Not to say that you don't need  a lot of memory bandwidth if you don't want to use these features, you  still do. Memory bandwidth is important in nearly every part of graphics  processing.


----------



## ahito2 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*i have a doubt......

*ma friend has currently a core2duo and is planning to buy phenom 955 BE. he already has a graphic card i think 9800gt... the doubt is will that  9800gt work on the am3 socket motherboard....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ahito2 said:


> *i have a doubt......
> 
> *ma friend has currently a core2duo and is planning to buy phenom 955 BE. he already has a graphic card i think 9800gt... the doubt is will that  9800gt work on the am3 socket motherboard....


of course it will
graphic cards dont have any these types of requirements (i think so..)


----------



## ahito2 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> of course it will
> graphic cards dont have any these types of requirements (i think so..)




arre i was just askin if amd does not supports gpu other than ati


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> of course it will
> graphic cards dont have any these types of requirements (i think so..)



it'll work flawlessly. just should turn IGP off in bios if it wasn't done automatically by the BIOS itself.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ahito2 said:


> arre i was just askin if amd does not supports gpu other than ati


no no 
nothing like that
enjoy


----------



## ahito2 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

tnxxxxxxxxxxx a lot brooo


----------



## srahul (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> GX series is new
> cant tell much about it b'coz i have not received any feedback yet
> ur vx 550 is more than enough
> even if u add more hdd, it will suffice
> ...



Thanks, then I will stick to Corsair 550W, GX series is new and it has 80 plus.. but I guess that's not everything.. 


Yeah, bfbc2 is great !!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Seasonic S12 Bronze 520W PSU available in India ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *clmlbx* - tagan is a good brand and the TG500-U37 surely provides more power with it's 2x +12V rails but CX 400's +12V single rail rating is 30A which is 360W - more power over a single rail is always better than combined power of 2x +12V rails - that's why I told you to go with CX400 as your power requirement was around 300W with the gfx card.

Anyway congrats on your purchase of GTS 250 and Tagan TG500-U37 - experience the power of CUDA and PhysyX  

@ *abhidev* - post your complete hardware details and brand name and wattage of your PSU.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey ....
MOBO - Asus P5GC-MX
PROC - Intel Core2Duo
PSU - 250w
MONITOR - LG LCD 21.5inch

I have shortlisted 3 cards...they are
HD 5750 -3
HD 5770 -1
HD 5850 -2

and the numbers against them are their ranks according to my R&D...pls correct me if m wrong.Also gv their costs in mumbai and let me know which one is the best buy for a long term. Also suggest if NVIDIA GEFORCE GTS-250 should be considered or not? I am thinking of goin for 1gb n not 512 mb graphic card.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey ....
> MOBO - Asus P5GC-MX
> PROC - Intel Core2Duo
> PSU - 250w
> ...



what is proccies model? i mean it belong to core2duo series but model?
psu is too much low. can't even handle a single low end card.
what is amount of ram?

ranking in terms of graphics power:

HD5850 ---> ~16k
HD5770 ---> below 10k, except for MSI HAWX edition.
HD5750 ---> 8.*k

for long run get the most powerful card u can afford. however you will also need a new PSU. cause your 250W psu wil go up the vary moment you switch on your pc along with new card.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *abhidev *- as _Sam.Shab_ has pointed out what's the model name and speed of your cpu ?

If you afford then HD5850 would be great choice though keep in mind that you need a good PSU like corsair VX450W or VX550W for that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *abhidev *- as _Sam.Shab_ has pointed out what's the model name and speed of your cpu ?
> 
> If you afford then HD5850 would be great choice though keep in mind that you need a good PSU like corsair VX450W or VX550W for that.



 but his budget is 10k....so 5770 is the best choice here...


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> what is proccies model? i mean it belong to core2duo series but model?
> psu is too much low. can't even handle a single low end card.
> what is amount of ram?
> 
> ...



I don't hv any ideao abt the processor model and my RAM in DDR2 3gb...so HD5770 is better than HD5750 right??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup. HD5770 quite better than HD5750 & moreover price is just 2k more. also you'll need a good PSU run this card. Corsair VX450W should be 1st choice. cost 3.7-4k.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> I don't hv any ideao abt the processor model and my RAM in DDR2 3gb...so HD5770 is better than HD5750 right??


go to RUN command and type DXDIAG and OK
the first page will show u the required info

regarding gfx card
go for hd 5770 1gb along with corsair vx 450W psu
u'll luv it


----------



## giprabu (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*I've an idea to buy the XFX Radeon 5750 card.. But in one of the review i came to know that it is of dual slot design.. What is a dual slot design ? will it occupy two pci-e slots in my motherboard ?*


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It will not occupy 2x PCI.E expansion slots on the motherboard, will be just one. But the thickness of the card will be such, that it will occupy to PCI.E cabinet ports. One would be for the DVI/VGA connectivity, and second would have cooling fins.So two slots will be occupied on the back panel of the cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> but his budget is 10k....so 5770 is the best choice here...



May be .. but read the post below - first it was 8-9K and then he increased it - so I thought it might be around 16k only for the gfx card as he has asked about HD5850



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...*can u pls list down the best buy graphics card as in terms of  performance at around 8-9k.I have increased my budget a little bit as i  want a graphic card for a longer term*.How is HD5750 compared to  HD5850,HD5770 n other series...pls suggest which is a high performer  within my budget.thanx in advance
> 
> One more thing....does the memory bus width makes a major  difference....as in 256bit is better than 128bit...???
> 
> ...





abhidev said:


> I don't hv any ideao abt the processor model and my RAM in DDR2 3gb...so HD5770 is better than HD5750 right??



Do what _piyush120290_ has told you or follow this method : 

Open My Computer and right click on any free space where the drive listing are showing and select and click properties or Right click on My Computer icon and select and left click on Properties - it should show you your CPU model name along with speed and amount of Ram.

As _Sam.Shab_ has suggested get HD5770 along with corsair Vx450W which will cost you around 13.5-14K


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

corsair vx 450 will run 5770 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> I don't hv any ideao abt the processor model and my RAM in DDR2 3gb...so HD5770 is better than HD5750 right??



I think u have C2D E7200 or sumthing nearby series.....

to check the processor model & RAM....do this 
1) Press Alt + Double click My Computer icon.....then sys properties will popup
& there u can c ur processor model.....+ RAM info

or 

2) Press Windows key + Pause Break button on keyboard 2 do the same.....thing




*Note:  This is very very important u shud have a ATX cabinet.....a BiG one coz the Radeon HD5770 is 10.5" monster....so it needs Biggy Space to breath...other dont put it in a congested cabby....
it very big card.....so old cabby will not fit it properly.....*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> corsair vx 450 will run 5770 ?



with ease.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i m looking for a graphics card for a budget of 3k which will be supported by this mb *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2304

i run win xp on this pc (incase some graphics card dont support old OS)

kindly post 2-3 model names.. so that the chances of getting it are higher...


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> I think u have C2D E7200 or sumthing nearby series.....
> 
> to check the processor model & RAM....do this
> 1) Press Alt + Double click My Computer icon.....then sys properties will popup
> ...




hey is a bigger cabinet necessary....?? damn man...a new cabinet will add to my expenses...****..how much will a good cabinet cost??

So HD5770 is it...right ....which manufacturer?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get some cab for 2.1
The zebronics antibiotic or the NXZT gamma are cool choices


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> hey is a bigger cabinet necessary....?? damn man...a new cabinet will add to my expenses...****..how much will a good cabinet cost??
> 
> So HD5770 is it...right ....which manufacturer?



Ya Man...older cabby will blast it with smoke.....
u will need a big cabby for this 10.5" card....
Sapphire HD5770 is best.....but u can go for powercolor 5770.....which is 
rs 300 cheaper

& if higher resolution is not ur concern then u can go for the 512MB 5770 cards...which r much cheaper than 1GB variant...
just check for there availablity in the market


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yipeee
cabby problem solved
will be buying M59 this june

anyways 1 question
my monitor max res is 1024*768
and i'm not buying a new one till 2012
so shud i still go for 5770?(i know u'll probably say NO)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Ya Man...older cabby will blast it with smoke.....
> u will need a big cabby for this 10.5" card....
> Sapphire HD5770 is best.....but u can go for powercolor 5770.....which is
> rs 300 cheaper
> ...


   guess u upgraded ur pc...how much did the card cost u...???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> yipeee
> cabby problem solved
> will be buying M59 this june
> 
> ...



u can. if u got the money. also future games wil demand more. so you won't need upgrade for long time, rather than swapping cards again & again in future.



KaranTh85 said:


> Ya Man...older cabby will blast it with smoke.....
> u will need a big cabby for this 10.5" card....
> Sapphire HD5770 is best.....but u can go for powercolor 5770.....which is
> rs 300 cheaper
> ...



i not think 512Mb version of HD5770, or even HD5750 readily available. lets wait for 1-2 months more. it'll be great to have HD5750 512Mb at price of HD5670 1Gb.



Jripper said:


> Get some cab for 2.1
> The zebronics antibiotic or the NXZT gamma are cool choices



other cabby will accommodate too. however OP should search for above mentioned cabby to avoid problems. cause the power cables can turn out to be a notorious fellow.



abhidev said:


> hey is a bigger cabinet necessary....?? damn man...a new cabinet will add to my expenses...****..how much will a good cabinet cost??
> 
> So HD5770 is it...right ....which manufacturer?



either Sapphire or Powercolor. avoid Asus & XFX. if MSI, get the HAWX edition.



scavanger007 said:


> i m looking for a graphics card for a budget of 3k which will be supported by this mb *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2304
> 
> i run win xp on this pc (incase some graphics card dont support old OS)
> 
> kindly post 2-3 model names.. so that the chances of getting it are higher...



get card based on ATI HD4650, Nvidia 9500GT. other cards will either be out of your budget or are priced too close to the duo and don't justify price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> guess u upgraded ur pc...how much did the card cost u...???



Yeah...I have upgraded....

just have a look @ my thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125218&page=2


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys  quick question. HD5770 will it fit in CM Elite 310 ?


----------



## asingh (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Yes it will.


----------



## deepak_ds (May 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wanna ask you that is there any video card with ddr2 memory and 1gb memory with 128bits and costs below 4k..?? is there any in GT220 series ?? please suggest one.. and one more: Are EVGA video cards available in indian markets..?? if yes then please mention a dealer


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



scavanger007 said:


> i m looking for a graphics card for a budget of 3k which will be supported by this mb *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2304
> 
> i run win xp on this pc (incase some graphics card dont support old OS)
> 
> kindly post 2-3 model names.. so that the chances of getting it are higher...



you can get a Hd4650 or 9500Gt as Sam.Shab has suggested. Try to get a DDR3 version of these cards.

BTW, your mobo PCI Express x 16 slot works only at x4 bandwidth mode - so the performance of the graphics will be bottlenecked.

If you can get a new mobo - do mention what cpu you have and your PSU brand and model and wattage too.



deepak_ds said:


> I wanna ask you that is there any video card with ddr2 memory and 1gb memory with 128bits and costs below 4k..?? is there any in GT220 series ?? please suggest one.. and one more: Are EVGA video cards available in indian markets..?? if yes then please mention a dealer



Yes, there is some DDR2 based gfx cards sporting 128 bit mem bus but as always there performance is not so great as their DDR3 versions.

a GT220 will cost you around Rs. 3.5-4K so it's better to buy a HD4670 512MB/1GB DDR3 card around 4.5K 

BTW, do mention what cpu you have and your PSU brand and model and wattage too.


----------



## scavanger007 (May 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> you can get a Hd4650 or 9500Gt as Sam.Shab has suggested. Try to get a DDR3 version of these cards.
> 
> BTW, your mobo PCI Express x 16 slot works only at x4 bandwidth mode - so the performance of the graphics will be bottlenecked.
> 
> If you can get a new mobo - do mention what cpu you have and your PSU brand and model and wattage too.



I dont want to upgrade rest of the components coz this pc is just for basic purpose of downloading and surfing, so i dont mind much with the performance...
My current graphic card is giving problems(6200LE) and my onboard graphics is also not working(though it used to work before, dont know why)...
Had my onboard worked I wouldnt have bothered to even purchase new graphics card...
Thats why i m looking for just a nominal graphic card so that this pc will resume working normally...


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> you can get a Hd4650 or 9500Gt as Sam.Shab has suggested. Try to get a DDR3 version of these cards.



under 3k, as his budget, i don't think he'll get a DDR3 version. add to it, its rare. whats widely available is 1Gb DDR2. spell **CRAP**.



topgear said:


> BTW, your mobo PCI Express x 16 slot works only at x4 bandwidth mode - so the performance of the graphics will be bottlenecked.



WTH. its like APG in the form of PCIe. gigabyte doing everything to cut the cost. even the Southbridge heatsink missing. holy lord.

however the performance of these low end cards already low. so X4 or X8 or X16. performance will be almost same.



scavanger007 said:


> I dont want to upgrade rest of the components coz this pc is just for basic purpose of downloading and surfing, so i dont mind much with the performance...
> My current graphic card is giving problems(6200LE) and my onboard graphics is also not working(though it used to work before, dont know why)...
> Had my onboard worked I wouldnt have bothered to even purchase new graphics card...
> Thats why i m looking for just a nominal graphic card so that this pc will resume working normally...



looks like your IGP gone kaput. maybe spike. maybe temperature issue or maybe all the transistors died off. go for 9500GT or HD4650. don't go for 9400GT or HD4350/HD4550. just too low in power. you mayn't game, but at least it'll serve u for longer period.


----------



## Tathaga (May 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@offtopic

i just completed dragon age origins  [with human noble]

cant wait to try out dragon age awakening 


will start playing it 2moro

2 tired now -.-

best rpg game i ever played 

just wanted to share


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> @offtopic
> 
> i just completed dragon age origins  [with human noble]
> 
> ...



how much FPS u got? well if u ran it on Intel 8080 & 16kb ram. how much should i get on this config:

Processor: Intel XScale PXA270 @ 312Mhz  (no OC yet).
Ram: 48Mb.
Rom: 64Mb
HDD: 2Gb.


----------



## Jripper (May 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
xDD
ROFL.
Lol....those are high end gaming PC's huh?? 
Of course from 3 generations ago.
xD


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> ^
> xDD
> ROFL.
> Lol....those are high end gaming PC's huh??
> ...



the specs i given is of SOC. Mobile processor. Motorola ROKR E6.
not anywhere near 3 generation old PC's but still proccy is good. thinking of OC the same.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey buddies when the price of intel i5 becomes more affordable


----------



## mehrotra.akash (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> ^
> xDD
> ROFL.
> Lol....those are high end gaming PC's huh??
> ...


Wouldnt 3 generations back be a p4 config??


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 3, 2010)

*nvidia gts 250 vs hd radeon 5750*

 hye guys . i want to play heavy games in HD.

which gpu is better gts 250 or 5750 

(both 1 gb)


----------



## pariharvikas23 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys...

Need advice. I want to purchase GPU for watching Blu Rays movies and Casual gaming. As my Current on board GPU is not playing Blu ray movies smoothly.

Please Note:
-->*My Budget range is 3-5K(Max)*
-->I want to connecting my PC to my Full HD PDP with HDMI interface.So the GPU should have a HDMI port.

My PC config is:-
-->Intel Dual Core E5200 (2M Cache, 2.50 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
-->4 GB RAM DDR-II (800 MHz)
-->GigaByte G31M-SL2

Please Suggest Model with Price also.....


----------



## skippednote (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATi HD5670 if u have a good smps
ATi HD 4670 if u don't have a good smps.


----------



## pariharvikas23 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



bassam904 said:


> ATi HD5670 if u have a good smps
> ATi HD 4670 if u don't have a good smps.



Thanks for your reply, can also mention approx price of each model.
I have a normal 400W SNPS. For HD5670 which SMPS should i go and how much will it cost?


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



a2mn2002 said:


> hye guys . i want to play heavy games in HD.
> 
> which gpu is better gts 250 or 5750
> 
> (both 1 gb)



GTS250 1Gb.



pariharvikas23 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> Need advice. I want to purchase GPU for watching Blu Rays movies and Casual gaming. As my Current on board GPU is not playing Blu ray movies smoothly.
> 
> ...



HD5670 512Mb from Sapphire best suited for u. get a Gigabyte 460W (2.4k) or FSP Saga II 400W (2.1k). pick any one. both same model. Gigabytes OEM is FSP.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5670 512MB is hard to find and 1GB version is available a@ 6.9K. It aint VFM.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> HD5670 512MB is hard to find and 1GB version is available a@ 6.9K. It aint VFM.



yes, u rite buddy. 1Gb isn't value at all. only place to order is online.


----------



## Tathaga (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam
sorry for late reply
was busy a bit

i ran in on dell inspiron 1545
3 gigs ram
2ghz c2d
intel g4500 onboard (suxx)

i played on lowEST settings to get 30+ fps


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> @sam
> sorry for late reply
> was busy a bit
> 
> ...



no problem buddy. i can understand 

today tried Burnout Paradise Ultimate on a HP lappy. C2D T6400. 4Gb DDR2. & G4* graphics. i was stunned. even with such shining config (what other word to use?) the game lag like hell. have to bring details to lowest to get playable FPS. still riding a bike was a bit too tough for me


----------



## Jripper (May 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Lol....I love to crash with the bike.
I wonder what it would be like to apply nitrous on the bike??


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no problem buddy. i can understand
> 
> today tried Burnout Paradise Ultimate on a HP lappy. C2D T6400. 4Gb DDR2. & G4* graphics. i was stunned. even with such shining config (what other word to use?) the game lag like hell. have to bring details to lowest to get playable FPS. still riding a bike was a bit too tough for me



Burnout Paradise is an awesome game....
Played it's demo which came in Digit sometime back and i loved the game so much that i bought the full version...The game has great visual appeal....


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sid_gamer said:


> Burnout Paradise is an awesome game....
> Played it's demo which came in Digit sometime back and i loved the game so much that i bought the full version...The game has great visual appeal....



well, i played it from Digit DVD as well. converted into FULL Version. and i must say, AWESOME. do try CrashDay. its similar game, just fun factor a bit less, so are graphics.



Jripper said:


> ^
> Lol....I love to crash with the bike.
> I wonder what it would be like to apply nitrous on the bike??



i made a crash into roof of a house (tried doing stunt from railway bridge). my first time with such a crash.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is burnout paradise a pc game?
i thought burnout series was of PS completely


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its is on PC. Looks even better on PC.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> is burnout paradise a pc game?
> i thought burnout series was of PS completely



only the Paradise game have been released for PC. rest everything sticks to PS2/PS3/PSP.


----------



## Tathaga (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

intel g4500 bottlenecks every others hardware 

in 1 word it : SUXX


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> today tried Burnout Paradise Ultimate on a HP lappy. C2D T6400. 4Gb DDR2. & G4* graphics. i was stunned. even with such shining config (what other word to use?) the game lag like hell. have to bring details to lowest to get playable FPS. still riding a bike was a bit too tough for me


  hey i also installed Burnout Paradise yesterday...mind blowing graphics it has... & my 5770 ran it with ease....  But i dont know how to go back to main menu....dont know the key for dat???? coz when i press escape i can only see the burnout news & driver details.. how to go back to main menu so dat i can quit the game....& does it auto save after every race.....


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
You know how to click pictures..?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> You know how to click pictures..?



 R u asking me or taunting me.....


----------



## Cool G5 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTh85 - When you hit ESC then keep double tap on F2 to get to the menu.


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> R u asking me or taunting me.....




Asking you, so we can see images of your new purchase. What else you thought...


----------



## Natural Gamer (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My system config is -

ram - 2 gb
graphics card - msi n9400gt
hdd - western digital 160 gb
processor - intel pentium d 2.8ghz.
monitor - hp 17" monitor
I want to know to what extent can i overclock my graphics card so that i can get the maximum out of my graphics card without comprising the system's stability and safety. How and with which software can i overclock my graphics card?plz mention the complete steps and the settings i should select so that the graphics card and system both are safe and stable?i use my system mainly for gaming?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Asking you, so we can see images of your new purchase. What else you thought...



 oh..but how to upload the pics in digit..... can i directly upload it thru my harddisk


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> oh..but how to upload the pics in digit..... can i directly upload it thru my harddisk


in mozilla u can just drag and drop ur images in the quote box from ur HDD


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> oh..but how to upload the pics in digit..... can i directly upload it thru my harddisk



Damn....!

Load them to imageshack, post the links here, through the image utility..!


----------



## clear_lot (May 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys!
just noticed on nvidia india's driver download page that gtx 400 has been added in list of availaible cards.
does anyone know if this series cards are availaible in india(specifically delhi-> nehru place)? and whats the price?


----------



## Jripper (May 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Regarding burnout paradise on PC>
The menu syatem is all messed up big tym and that is the onl;y thing which taints the game.
When I first launched it,the car didn't move with the usual movement buttons :O and I could find the menu system to change it.However after a while of experimenting,I found out that tapping the F1 or F2 button(forgot which one) twice,the main menu comes up. :\


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Regarding burnout paradise on PC>
> The menu syatem is all messed up big tym and that is the onl;y thing which taints the game.
> When I first launched it,the car didn't move with the usual movement buttons :O and I could find the menu system to change it.However after a while of experimenting,I found out that tapping the F1 or F2 button(forgot which one) twice,the main menu comes up. :\



its like playing a PS*/XBOX game on PC using emulators. well good for me. game doesn't run on my PC


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> its like playing a PS*/XBOX game on PC using emulators. well good for me. game doesn't run on my PC


it will not run on mine too
whats ur rig's config?


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> it will not run on mine too
> whats ur rig's config?



too bad to tell. still heres mine: P4 3Ghz. 1Gb DDR. ATI Xpress 200 (cause of which most 21st century games run at Slide Show settings, hopefully ).


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> too bad to tell. still heres mine: P4 3Ghz. 1Gb DDR. ATI Xpress 200 (cause of which most 21st century games run at Slide Show settings, hopefully ).


hey thats too much better than mine
AMD athlon 2.00GHZ,1gb ddr,onboard graphics
BEAT that!!!


----------



## mehrotra.akash (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> too bad to tell. still heres mine: P4 3Ghz. 1Gb DDR. ATI Xpress 200 (cause of which most 21st century games run at Slide Show settings, hopefully ).


Thats the exact same config I have, runs games upto NFSMW and GTASA at playable framerates



piyush120290 said:


> hey thats too much better than mine
> AMD athlon 2.00GHZ,1gb ddr,onboard graphics
> BEAT that!!!


Doesnt AMD have better Onboard graphics (Ati Xpress 200 is onboard graphics) than Intel?Atleast thats what I heard


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> hey thats too much better than mine
> AMD athlon 2.00GHZ,1gb ddr,onboard graphics
> BEAT that!!!



what graphics u got? hopefully not VIA/SIS sh** graphics.



mehrotra.akash said:


> Thats the exact same config I have, runs games upto NFSMW and GTASA at playable framerates



yah. same. well latest game i tried which gave (un)playable FPS  was FEAR 2.



mehrotra.akash said:


> Doesnt AMD have better Onboard graphics (Ati Xpress 200 is onboard graphics) than Intel?Atleast thats what I heard



Radeon Xpress 200 is better than Intel G3* series. and falls just behind G4* series.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam
i got via/s3 delta chrome graphics 
"delta chrome" makes most guys think that it must be a good  card 
lol....


----------



## Jripper (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Lol..kind of like the terms "hypercache" and "turbomemory".
It all sounds so cool,but to buy products stating that is the trademark of a fool. (err..does it rhyme??)


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> ^
> Lol..kind of like the terms "hypercache" and "turbomemory".
> It all sounds so cool,but to buy products stating that is the trademark of a fool. (err..does it rhyme??)


yea..
and guess what
u just outperformed EMINEM with ur rhyming scheme

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

hey guys i've got a problem here
i was reading about 5770 in tomshardware and anandtech
power usage according to former -200W on load
power usage according to latter -250W on load

how can this be possile
50W difference is quite notable


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> @sam
> i got via/s3 delta chrome graphics
> "delta chrome" makes most guys think that it must be a good  card
> lol....



oh man. thats what i fear. VIA graphics. my 2 friends got same graphics & Intel Dual Core. it just sucks. have u tried any game lately? 



Jripper said:


> ^
> Lol..kind of like the terms "hypercache" and "turbomemory".
> It all sounds so cool,but to buy products stating that is the trademark of a fool. (err..does it rhyme??)



 exactly man. their graphics sucks but naming scheme, its scares the hell out of anyone. however their graphics somewhat better than Intel or comparable to.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> hey guys i've got a problem here
> i was reading about 5770 in tomshardware and anandtech
> power usage according to former -200W on load
> power usage according to latter -250W on load
> ...



as its the power usage for the whole rig, not the card only. so u'll have to look what else was plugged in. check the processor & motherboard mainly (if its non Intel) & yes the PSU. sometimes they use 1000W PSU & sometimes 600W & sometimes ridiculously high 1250W. i feel AnandTech is the one who got it wrong.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> oh man. thats what i fear. VIA graphics. my 2 friends got same graphics & Intel Dual Core. it just sucks. have u tried any game lately?


the last game i played was stalker SOC
was pretty playable but bad textures





Sam.Shab said:


> as its the power usage for the whole rig, not the card only. so u'll have to look what else was plugged in. check the processor & motherboard mainly (if its non Intel) & yes the PSU. sometimes they use 1000W PSU & sometimes 600W & sometimes ridiculously high 1250W. i feel AnandTech is the one who got it wrong.


yea i7 920 was picked at 3.33ghz

btw australia scored 184


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> the last game i played was stalker SOC
> was pretty playable but bad textures



will try get it & benchmark my card soon.



piyush120290 said:


> yea i7 920 was picked at 3.33ghz



yah. thats what i telling. if one uses stock speed i5 & other uses slightly OC i7. the power difference will be clearly noticeable.



piyush120290 said:


> btw australia scored 184



 and i trying The Orange Box. Half Life. anyway have u seen the new game BLUR's trailer? any idea about the song being played during the trailer? i been searching for it a lot but no use.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^the song behind BLUR
i'll definitely come on that

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

can u post the link of that video?


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BLUR and split second look promising. \m/


> yea..
> and guess what
> u just outperformed EMINEM with ur rhyming scheme



Ehh??...I taught EMINEM everything he know. 
That kid. xDD

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

Correction:- *knows


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> anyway have u seen the new game BLUR's trailer? any idea about the song being played during the trailer? i been searching for it a lot but no use.



 Yes i have seen the trailer... mayb u can get info about the song in wiki.....  hey i have 4GB of RAM but some apps display my system memory as 2048MB how come????


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> can u post the link of that video?



i got the song on the Digit DVD (not mine) so i'll be unable post any link.



Jripper said:


> BLUR and split second look promising. \m/



heard about split/second. hows it? i know i know, none of the above mentioned game will run on my aging rig. 



KaranTh85 said:


> Yes i have seen the trailer... mayb u can get info about the song in wiki.....  hey i have 4GB of RAM but some apps display my system memory as 2048MB how come????



tried wiki. it offer no info. well i think i'll have to try the hard way. get the entire album. SSX Blur.

which applications? a few examples.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning on buying an nvidia gt 220 card. is a ddr3 option available on this card? which ATI card would be available at a similar price range? (around Rs. 4000)


----------



## janitha (May 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cool Buddy said:


> I am planning on buying an nvidia gt 220 card. is a ddr3 option available on this card? which ATI card would be available at a similar price range? (around Rs. 4000)



Ordered MSI 5570 1GB DDR3 from SMC and it was shipped yesterday. Total cost Rs.4750/-. It is enough for me since I don't game. 5450 should be below 4K but IIRC, it is 64 bit.


----------



## Tathaga (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@karan
r u in any way using xp 32bit ¿¿
Then that might be the prob


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Cool Buddy* - Most of the GT220 is available with DDR2 only - so no point in getting those.

Instead get Powercolor HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 4K

If you can spend 1k more get HD5670 512 GDDR5 @ 5.2K


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my budget is strictly limited to Rs. 4000. I looked up on the internet & found very few DDR3 options on GT 220, that's why I asked. Reviews show that HD 4670 would be a better card for casual gaming purposes. So I've decided to buy HD 4670 unless I get a DDR3 GT 220. however, the problem is brands other than _XFX_ & _point of view_ are not easily available here in kolkata. I will in no way go for point of view. So I'm left with one option that is XFX. So which other brands I could ask for if I'm buying HD 4670? Atleast I should try my luck with sapphire, Palit & MSI

And one more thing, is 80 degree Celsius a safe temperature for a card like HD 4670?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> @karan
> r u in any way using xp 32bit ¿¿
> Then that might be the prob


 
no im using 64-Bit Windows 7 OS..& it Shows full 4GB of RAM...
but some apps show my system memory as 2048MB....
such as batman:arkham asylum.........shown it


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

pc is switchng off soon,as i switch it on and when its heated up,it doesnt start,it is very hot inside

I autotuned the gpu and also cleaned dust inside,it started happening aftr this
The graphics card makes loud noice and switches off(its like its on high fan speed)
Wt shd i do? Pls reply fast!

Tdy morning i could open it for a while and i reset d values in d graphics card menu to default
Still having the problem
Gpu is msi radeon
R 4890
Mbd-gigabyte ex58 ud3r
Processor-i7


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arshadmajeed said:


> d pc is switchng off soon,and when its heated up doesnt start,
> 
> I autotuned d gpu andalso cleaned dust inside,it starte happening aftr dis
> D graphics card makes loud noice and switches off
> ...




Could you please re-post/edit your query in proper English. It just does not make sense. Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> no im using 64-Bit Windows 7 OS..& it Shows full 4GB of RAM...
> but some apps show my system memory as 2048MB....
> such as batman:arkham asylum.........shown it



batman is old & its an asylum game. expect these kind of psycho figures. i not surprised at all


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arshadmajeed said:


> pc is switchng off soon,as i switch it on and when its heated up,it doesnt start,it is very hot inside
> 
> I autotuned the gpu and also cleaned dust inside,it started happening aftr this
> The graphics card makes loud noice and switches off(its like its on high fan speed)
> ...



1. Reset the BIOS to default.
2. Reset the GPU to default.
3. Download Rivatuner, and the special .CFG file for HD4890
4. Start the temperature monitoring. Post the graph here, of the GPU core, memory temperature, and GPU usage. 

Also update your signature so we know all the system details.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can Anyone Compare Radeon HD5850 and HD5870 for me or give me a link to Similar Article ??


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyberdude.samar said:


> Can Anyone Compare Radeon HD5850 and HD5870 for me or give me a link to Similar Article ??


just check out the benchmarks


*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5850,2433.html


----------



## gordon_dhiman (May 11, 2010)

*Missing IC*

Does anybody have a xfx 7900GS. I am missing an IC on the backplane of the card numbered Q502 on the bottom left corner...i do not know the IC number. if anybody has this gfx card plz if possible tell me the IC number... the one beside it is numbered 4410 on location Q501.


----------



## Jripper (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Err...how is the zebronics platinum 700W as a power supply fellas?

BTW have a weird problem with the monitor again, :\
The power light turned low in intensity and is blinking rapidly.And of course,there is no display on the screen.
The first 2-3 times the display went off similar to switching off a TV,and noww there is no display at all. 
Any clue what the problem might be??

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

@Sam

Split second looks awesome.Kinda like the burnout series.From the trailer it looks like you can control things in the environment like cranes and stuff to stop/destroy the rival cars.
Looks awesome(Prototype looked awesome too,but we all know what a flop it was. :\) .


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Err...how is the zebronics platinum 700W as a power supply fellas?
> 
> BTW have a weird problem with the monitor again, :\
> The power light turned low in intensity and is blinking rapidly.And of course,there is no display on the screen.
> ...


Dont go for zebronic or other local PSUs
these brands now seems playing gamble to me
and
which monitor do you have?
 



Jripper said:


> @Sam
> 
> Split second looks awesome.Kinda like the burnout series.From the trailer it looks like you can control things in the environment like cranes and stuff to stop/destroy the rival cars.
> Looks awesome(Prototype looked awesome too,but we all know what a flop it was. :\) .


but how can one control cranes while driving a car?
remote controlled??


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Err...how is the zebronics platinum 700W as a power supply fellas?
> 
> BTW have a weird problem with the monitor again, :\
> The power light turned low in intensity and is blinking rapidly.And of course,there is no display on the screen.
> ...



i'll never trust Zebronics stuff. specially the platinum lineup. cause for that price good alternates comes to book. also when powering a high end rig, better rely on good PSU. rather than getting a good PSU after your burnt PC returned from RMA 



Jripper said:


> @Sam
> 
> Split second looks awesome.Kinda like the burnout series.From the trailer it looks like you can control things in the environment like cranes and stuff to stop/destroy the rival cars.
> Looks awesome(Prototype looked awesome too,but we all know what a flop it was. :\) .



oh man. i have not seen any trailer yet so have absolutely no idea. only read that Blur will be best rivaled by Split Second.

well for now i better stick to Age Of Empires: Expansion. yes yes yes the 1997 game


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> well for now i better stick to Age Of Empires: Expansion. yes yes yes the 1997 game


have u tried Rise of nations?


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> have u tried Rise of nations?



yes. tried 3 years ago. liked but the development cycle is so fast. from starting age to nuclear age, later i thought its not for me. and removed. game is good, i must say.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> yes. tried 3 years ago. liked but the development cycle is so fast. from starting age to nuclear age, later i thought its not for me. and removed. game is good, i must say.


yea its a bit too fast
any1 can finish it in less than 3 hrs
that was the major setback

but the game mechanics is too good 
at that time ,its graphics were considered one of the best


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> i'll never trust Zebronics stuff. specially the platinum lineup. cause for that price good alternates comes to book. also when powering a high end rig, better rely on good PSU. rather than getting a good PSU after your burnt PC returned from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when I bought my p4 some where 6 yrs back, I changed the smps from 300w which comes with cabby with 400w smps from zeb and that too ordinary one( in those days I was not much informed of psu's)
it served me flawlessly for more than four years then probs started , pc would reboot for no reason , then I changed the psu to CM E bomb series( again a mistake) and made my old zeb retire, this new psu served me for 10 months , then fan went kaput, still i used it for one month as it was winter, then I sent it for RMA, it took more than 2 months or almost 2 months to get new psu, in mean time my retired psu served me.......

still non standard psu's should be avoided for at least 30k and above rigs..........


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hola Digitians!!!

Can you guys please suggest a good graphics card for gaming purpose, my budget is 9.5k approx.
I googled for a good card for around an hour and came across HD 5770, so is the card fine. If yes then which brand/model to go for???

++ Do I also have to buy a PSU i have some crappy Iball PSU which came with the iball case??
&&&&{{ Dimensions:                                                                                                                                                                                           14.17 x 7  x 15.6 inches (H x W x L) mid level cabinet                                                             }} are Dimensions of my cabby will the Graphics card fit. Hope i donot have to buy a new one!!!

pls reply soon


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ 9.5k budget, HD 5770 is the only option. So go for it. PFB the cards from different brands and their price:

*Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.7k
PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.6k
MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.5k
* *Biostar HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9k*

The Biostar one is a new one and good for you. And yes, you have to go for a new PSU for running HD 5770. 
*Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k if you want cheap yet powerful 
FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.9k* will be another good choice.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> @ 9.5k budget, HD 5770 is the only option. So go for it. PFB the cards from different brands and their price:
> 
> *Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.7k
> PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.6k
> ...



i like the biostar card. it got better cooler (& looks far better) than the reference AMD cooler. also its 500bucks cheaper than most cards.

also the FSP will be cheaper. say 2.7k, making it excellent buy. go for it.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> i like the biostar card. it got better cooler (& looks far better) than the reference AMD cooler. also its 500bucks cheaper than most cards.
> 
> also the FSP will be cheaper. say 2.7k, making it excellent buy. go for it.


what about the performance difference between biostar card and others?


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> what about the performance difference between biostar card and others?



biostar is non overclocked board. performance should be same. i like the fan & its colour. looks like they simply took a GT240 & changed the GPU keeping almost everything same.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> i like the biostar card. it got better cooler (& looks far better) than the reference AMD cooler. also its 500bucks cheaper than most cards.
> 
> also the FSP will be cheaper. say 2.7k, making it excellent buy. go for it.



guys any idea any one selling FSP PSUs in mumbai ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> guys any idea any one selling FSP PSUs in mumbai ?



a member here happy20b brought FSP PSU from mumbai. however he not online since a month time. well Prime selling FSP PSU.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> a member here happy20b brought FSP PSU from mumbai. however he not online since a month time. well Prime selling FSP PSU.



happy20b was from BANGY right ?

Let me check primeabgb


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> happy20b was from BANGY right ?
> 
> Let me check primeabgb



well yes, i think.


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot guys for the advises
MSI 5770 HAWK has a better cooler than the stock egg ones. HOW MUCH DOES IT COST and is it any VFM?? 
&& Yes i do have to buy a PSU currently which is the cheapest PSU for 5770???

+++ will it fit in my cabby ?????
Iball Pride     Dimensions:                                                                                                                                                                                           14.17 x 7  x 15.6 inches (H x W x L)

thanks reply soon>>>


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Thanks a lot guys for the advises
> MSI 5770 HAWK has a better cooler than the stock egg ones. HOW MUCH DOES IT COST and is it any VFM??
> && Yes i do have to buy a PSU currently which is the cheapest PSU for 5770???
> 
> ...



if u OC, HAWK is pure VFM. also in long run, with such a cooler, the life of the card will be extended than the usual "anda" cooler.

i not know what your system got, so if its a low power system, can go with FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W. but to be safe, FSP Saga II 500w or Corsair CX400W is recommended. more is better.

about the cabby, i using it. and i doubt it'll fit well. it'll cause more problem with the HDDs. change it.


----------



## Tathaga (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam
did u play warcraft 3 ¿¿


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> if u OC, HAWK is pure VFM. also in long run, with such a cooler, the life of the card will be extended than the usual "anda" cooler.
> 
> i not know what your system got, so if its a low power system, can go with FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W. but to be safe, FSP Saga II 500w or Corsair CX400W is recommended. more is better.
> 
> about the cabby, i using it. and i doubt it'll fit well. it'll cause more problem with the HDDs. change it.



Buddy you are confusing me with all the PSUs

HD 5770 will it run on a CX 400 ? I thought VX 450 was minimum. Whats the Ops config ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> @sam
> did u play warcraft 3 ¿¿



well not yet. i basically play Age of Empires.



pulsar_swift said:


> Buddy you are confusing me with all the PSUs
> 
> HD 5770 will it run on a CX 400 ? I thought VX 450 was minimum. Whats the Ops config ?



its not confusing at all. to power HD5770, a good 400W unit needed. like FSP Saha II 400W or Gigabyte 460W (overrated). now add to it, you have a 125W proccy & a premium board. so a CX400W or Seasonic 380W or FSP Saga II 500W will work just fine. take the latter as the bottom line, not the former or the Corsair VX450W.

OP? happy20b? he bought X4 620 + same mobo as u. and the usual stuff. so his pc sufficiently powered by FSP Saga II 400W.


----------



## dilipc (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*guys suggest me a good graphics card for TV viewing.

budget - 7k.*


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dilipc said:


> *guys suggest me a good graphics card for TV viewing.
> 
> budget - 7k.*


for that purpose u'll need more memory rather than horsepower
gts 250/hd 4850 (1 gb) will do it

and what happened about your pc problem 
u didnt reply back


----------



## dilipc (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

my pc problem got solved. it wad due to failure of smps.

whats the price of the gpu u mentioned


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dilipc said:


> my pc problem got solved. it wad due to failure of smps.
> 
> whats the price of the gpu u mentioned


it varies
between 6k-7.5k


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys Thanks a lot for the advises I'm pretty set for the MSI one but I'm hell CONFUSED for which PSU to go for 
Can you please provide a list of reliable and *SASTA* PSU's with *price quotations* 
&&&&& BTW whats the difference between Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W and Gigabyte 460W Superb price same any diff.??????

LASTLY guys u r sure that HD5770 won't fit in my cabby (Iball Pride Dimensions:                                                                                                                                                                                             14.17 x 7  x 15.6  inches (H x W x L) mid level cabinet                                                              ) if yes then hell yes I,m  Expenses bEEp!!!


----------



## rahul.007 (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126812



guys.... help me out here....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Guys Thanks a lot for the advises I'm pretty set for the MSI one but I'm hell CONFUSED for which PSU to go for
> Can you please provide a list of reliable and *SASTA* PSU's with *price quotations*
> &&&&& BTW whats the difference between Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W and Gigabyte 460W Superb price same any diff.??????
> 
> LASTLY guys u r sure that HD5770 won't fit in my cabby (Iball Pride Dimensions:                                                                                                                                                                                             14.17 x 7  x 15.6  inches (H x W x L) mid level cabinet                                                              ) if yes then hell yes I,m  Expenses bEEp!!!



If u want to blow HD5770 on a sasta PSU on 1st day itself then go get it....
but it is highly not recommended...spend on gud PSU...if want 2 
keep ur card healthy.....forget abt those sasta techcom PSU's.....

get good brands...from seasonic or corsair......

& 10.5" card will need a ATX cabby....


----------



## anagh.k1 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a graphic card within 3500 it should run latest games like mass effect 2,etc
other specifications:
ddr3
1gb


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^at 4k u can get hd 4670
will play all games at med resl and med/low details


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anagh.k1 said:


> i want to buy a graphic card within 3500 it should run latest games like mass effect 2,etc
> other specifications:
> ddr3
> 1gb



May be u will get Ati HD 4670 DDR3 512MB but not the 1GB version.
And I think 1GB card waste,1GB will not be a huge boost for the cards of this range.....


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ppl will a CM 310 or Zebronics Antibiotic be able to accomodate HD 4870 or 5750?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cybertonic said:


> ppl will a CM 310 or Zebronics Antibiotic be able to accomodate HD 4870 or 5750?



HD5750 will. not sure about HD4870. Antibiotic should but CM 310 may have problem if HDD fitted already.


----------



## chetan.g (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Friends,

I really want some suggestion on two graphics card, wel, after exhaustive research I found two graphics card which can play the latest DX 11 and HD games..

1: ATI Radeon HD 5850

2: ATI Radeon HD 5750

My budget is 12 to 15k . Please suggest wether I have choosen correct graphic card, and which is the best among these two or there are still better than these on line

thanks


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

15.9K for a HD 5850. and 9K-10.25K for a HD 5770

Which PSU do you have currently ?


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I really want some suggestion on two graphics card, wel, after exhaustive research I found two graphics card which can play the latest DX 11 and HD games..
> 
> ...


 
ATI Radeon HD 5850->*16k                   (corsair vx 550W* *4.6k*)

ATI Radeon HD 5750->*9.2k                  **(corsair vx 450W* *  3.7k)*

ATI Radeon HD 5770->*8k                      **(corsair cx 400W                  3k)*


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ATI Radeon HD 5850->*16k                   (corsair vx 550W* *4.6k*)
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 5750->*9.2k                  **(corsair vx 450W* *  3.7k)*
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 5770->*8k                      **(corsair cx 400W                  3k)*



mhm. little spelling checking will be very much appreciated. specially in case of option 2 & 3, about the PSU. not to forget about the price too


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> mhm. little spelling checking will be very much appreciated. specially in case of option 2 & 3, about the PSU. not to forget about the price too


whats wrong


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> whats wrong





> ATI Radeon HD 5750->9.2k (corsair vx 450W 3.7k)



now where we can find a HD5750 for 9.2k? i think even the Sapphire VapourX edition cost less. & to power this baby a VX450W? 



> ATI Radeon HD 5770->8k (corsair cx 400W 3k)



& here its opposite. even biostar will wet its pant if it sees a HD5770 retail for 8k. ATI's officials will have heart attack & die on spot.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> now where we can find a HD5750 for 9.2k? i think even the Sapphire VapourX edition cost less. & to power this baby a VX450W?
> 
> 
> 
> & here its opposite. even biostar will wet its pant if it sees a HD5770 retail for 8k. ATI's officials will have heart attack & die on spot.



missed it badly


----------



## chetan.g (May 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> 15.9K for a HD 5850. and 9K-10.25K for a HD 5770
> 
> Which PSU do you have currently ?



Thanks for replying,

I have Coolermaster 650W PSU

Processor: AMD Phenom II X2 550

Motherboard: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Presuming that ur PSU is from extreme power series,which most of the members dont consider to be safe, you might have to upgrade ur psu if you are going for a HD 5850.


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I'm a little confused HD5770 is better than HD5750 right??
and HD 5750 is costlier than HD 5770 waaahhh!!!! is ATI price department screwed upp!!!
or just a TYPO lol
btw can you please provide a list of reliable PSU's for HD5770 WITH PRICE QUOTATIONS pls


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Guys I'm a little confused HD5770 is better than HD5750 right??
> and HD 5750 is costlier than HD 5770 waaahhh!!!! is ATI price department screwed upp!!!
> or just a TYPO lol
> btw can you please provide a list of reliable PSU's for HD5770 WITH PRICE QUOTATIONS pls


5750-8k(corsair cx 400W enough)
5770-9k(corsair vx 450W enough)

btw,it was me who made a mistake in the prices yesterday


----------



## chetan.g (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Presuming that ur PSU is from extreme power series,which most of the members dont consider to be safe, you might have to upgrade ur psu if you are going for a HD 5850.



PSU not safe .... not able to understand that point ... shall i go with 5850 or 5750 ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> PSU not safe .... not able to understand that point ... shall i go with 5850 or 5750 ??



he means if u using a Cooler Master Extreme Power (or the + edition) PSU, change it. your PSU won't be able take the load of card & will old result in a failure taking with it the rest of the hardware too. if its from other series, than no need change.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> PSU not safe .... not able to understand that point ... shall i go with 5850 or 5750 ??



Buddy there is a HD5770 also between 5850 and 5750


----------



## Jripper (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Jeez.Having serious problems with the monitor. :\
Running monitor on a spare board.
The original one is gone for repairs.


----------



## Hitarth (May 17, 2010)

*graphics card related here*

Tell your graphics card  related  here .

Best graphics card in your budget 

Problem with graphics card


----------



## FilledVoid (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Tell your graphics card related  here .
> 
> Best graphics card in your budget
> 
> Problem with graphics card


Hi there,
Welcome to the forums. Please take a look at the rules when you get time . Also make sure you don't recreate threads for topics which already exist, especially when we have a huge thread for the same already. 

Cheers.


----------



## tushargupta (May 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi to all

I want to upgrade my gpu. I had shortlisted ati 4850 and ati 5770. But now m more in favour of ati 5770 due to its low power consumption and dx11. Please guide. Will my current cpu be fine with new gpu (one of the above listed) or will it become a bottleneck ?


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your CPU would be a bottleneck IMO - try OCing it or better get a new CPU+Mobo.

BTYW, What PSU do you have - Brand name and Wattage ??


----------



## deathgoddg (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1. Budget is 4-5k max
   2. Current rig Specs
      CPU= Core 2 Duo E4300 2.5Ghz
      Motherboard= Intel DG965RY
      RAM= 3GB Kingston DDR2 800mhz
      Monitor= 17" Samsung SyncMaster 740 N
   3. Cooler Master Xtreme power plus 600w
   4. Casual gaming to Hardcore gaming
   5. 1024x1280 preferred else on 1024x768
   6. Interested in Crossfire/SLI?
   NO
   7. Open to both Nvidia/ATI?
YES
plz suggest fast as i need to chk availability and prices at kolkata


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Buddy there is a HD5770 also between 5850 and 5750



yeah...HD5770 is the VFM card ryt now...


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



deathgoddg said:


> 1. Budget is 4-5k max
> 2. Current rig Specs
> CPU= Core 2 Duo E4300 2.5Ghz
> Motherboard= Intel DG965RY
> ...


hd 5670 will suit you 
better look for 512mb variant


----------



## deathgoddg (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks dude


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5670 512MB version is non -existent in the market


----------



## cyberdragon007 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does anybody know how much a HD5450 and 9400gs cost ??????????
Do you know from where I can buy from online ?????????????
Thanks a lot


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> HD5670 512MB version is non -existent in the market


my friend got one from Bangalore
i'll tell u the shop name after i reassure it


----------



## tushargupta (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Your CPU would be a bottleneck IMO - try OCing it or better get a new CPU+Mobo.
> 
> BTYW, What PSU do you have - Brand name and Wattage ??



Wont just upgrading cpu help ? Power supply intex 500W. Total upgrade budget 10k. Main PC use is gaming.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> Wont just upgrading cpu help ? Power supply intex 500W. Total upgrade budget 10k. Main PC use is gaming.


i doubt ur PSU will able to handle 5770 or not


----------



## Jripper (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What about the release of the GTX 460 people??
I mean any idea on the time?


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> HD5670 512MB version is non -existent in the market



its not like non-existance. but everyone prefer 1Gb variant (due to over knowledge about Grafix Crd of Course ). so finding 512Mb variant a bit tough.



cyberdragon007 said:


> Does anybody know how much a HD5450 and 9400gs cost ??????????
> Do you know from where I can buy from online ?????????????
> Thanks a lot



say no to 9400GT (GS doesn't exist) as it too close to 9500GT, sometimes even past (XFX for example). also you'll have to settle for 1Gb mainly. better go for HD5450 or 9500GT 512Mb.



tushargupta said:


> Wont just upgrading cpu help ? Power supply intex 500W. Total upgrade budget 10k. Main PC use is gaming.



will, but what about the motherboard. its AM2. nowadays all AMD proccies are AM3. so you'll need minimum AM2+. also your InteX will blew the moment your graphics card (HD5770 in your case) starts powering up. at 10k, you choose 1. cpu + Mobo + DDR3. or Graphics Card + PSU.



piyush120290 said:


> i doubt ur PSU will able to handle 5770 or not



doubt? you must be kidding.



Jripper said:


> What about the release of the GTX 460 people??
> I mean any idea on the time?



CEBIT 2010. june-july. also will release GTS450. based on GF106 GPU.


----------



## tushargupta (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> will, but what about the motherboard. its AM2. nowadays all AMD proccies are AM3. so you'll need minimum AM2+. also your InteX will blew the moment your graphics card (HD5770 in your case) starts powering up. at 10k, you choose 1. cpu + Mobo + DDR3. or Graphics Card + PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> doubt? you must be kidding



my mobo supports many am2+ and am3 cpus of phenom family (googled for cpu support). i donot wish to upgrade complete system. only cpu and gpu now and mobo and ram few months later. suggest what best i can get in 10k for gaming.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep, your mobo supports upto

Athlon II X2 255 3.1 GHz
Athlon II X3 445 3.1 Ghz 
Athlon II X4 640 3 Ghz

Phenom II X4 945 is also supported

Extend your Budget atleast 15K -17K

Get athlon II x4 630 or Athlon II X2 245 @ 4.5K and 3K

Get a good PSu like Corsair CX 400W @ 3K or Seasonic 430 @ 3.2K


----------



## tushargupta (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Yep, your mobo supports upto
> 
> Athlon II X2 255 3.1 GHz
> Athlon II X3 445 3.1 Ghz
> ...



ok i will extend budget to 13k to accomodate PSU. athlon II X2 245 seems to be gud (high clock rate, gud for gaming). suggest for gpu, i think 5770 will not fit my budget.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> doubt? you must be kidding.


ok..ok..
it will not handle that stuff

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




tushargupta said:


> ok i will extend budget to 13k to accomodate PSU. athlon II X2 245 seems to be gud (high clock rate, gud for gaming). suggest for gpu, i think 5770 will not fit my budget.


go for this rig:
athlonII x3 435->3.5k appx
corsair cx 450W->3.6k appx
hd 5670->5.5k appx


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there is no CX 450. Its CX 400 @ Rs 2.8K  or VX450 3.8K. 

I have searched for HD5670 512MB,no one has it


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> there is no CX 450. Its CX 400 @ Rs 2.8K  or VX450 3.8K.


typing mistake
u could have got that


pulsar_swift said:


> I have searched for HD5670 512MB,no one has it


must be out of stock
or too low demand


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> ok i will extend budget to 13k to accomodate PSU. athlon II X2 245 seems to be gud (high clock rate, gud for gaming). suggest for gpu, i think 5770 will not fit my budget.



better X3 + HD5670 512Mb + a 2k good PSU. or you may try for the biostar HD5770 though TechEnclave. may fit your budget.



piyush120290 said:


> go for this rig:
> athlonII x3 435->3.5k appx
> corsair cx 450W->3.6k appx
> hd 5670->5.5k appx



or X3 425 if price difference is about 500bucks. 
also for PSU, he don't need a CX400 to support HD5670. a FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W good enough. CX400W only if HD5750 or HD5770 in mind.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^is cx 400 enuf for 5770?
may be its risky?!?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^is cx 400 enuf for 5770?
> may be its risky?!?



well enough cause of its high efficiency. if the rest of the hardware low power. like X2 + a single hard drive, etc. CX400W should handle HD5770. if the rest of the system include something like pular's power hungry config, a straight NO for CX400W.


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys can you pleease tell the _*CURRENT PRICES*_ for a good reliable PSU (for HD 5770) and please rate the PSU also
&&& what is the difference between *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W and gigabyte Superb 460W ?????
*danke..


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Guys can you pleease tell the _*CURRENT PRICES*_ for a good reliable PSU (for HD 5770) and please rate the PSU also
> &&& what is the difference between *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W and gigabyte Superb 460W ?????
> *danke..



1. Corsair VX450.
2. Cooler Master GX550.
3. FSP Saga II 500.
4. Seasonic Bronze S12II 430W @ 3.3k
5. Tagan Stone Rock TG500-U37 500.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> well enough cause of its high efficiency. if the rest of the hardware low power. like X2 + a single hard drive, etc. CX400W should handle HD5770. if the rest of the system include something like pular's power hungry config, a straight NO for CX400W.



Ok for me its a VX 450 right ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Ok for me its a VX 450 right ?



yes. for you VX450W or something equivalent to feed the 125W beast. & i favor Corsair cause of their efficiency + respectable warranty. also don't drill a hole in pocket


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok deal struck, i am getting Rs 1000 for my VIP GOLD 500W and i have to pay Rs 3200 more for a VX450. 

Buddy one more question for a casual gamer like me, a HD 5670 is more than enough right ? my monitor max resolution is 1440x900.

XFX HD5670 512 MB version is available at Rs 6000. Should i go for it ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> ok deal struck, i am getting Rs 1000 for my VIP GOLD 500W and i have to pay Rs 3200 more for a VX450.
> 
> Buddy one more question for a casual gamer like me, a HD 5670 is more than enough right ? my monitor max resolution is 1440x900.
> 
> XFX HD5670 512 MB version is available at Rs 6000. Should i go for it ?



1k? only? that dear playing pranks with u. really stupid dealer.

well, HD5670 overclocked gets close to GTS250. so take a GTS250 & subtract 10% performance. & u get a HD5670 (1Gb or 512Mb). so a HD5670 should be enough. 

6k? & XFX. well i'll suggest look at TE once. there one dealer got the Biostar HD5670. he may have 512Mb variant too. & it got far better cooler than the single slot XFX cooler. & cost wise its a better deal than XFX anyday.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK referred the TE thread,it was mediahome. they dont have 512MB version. Called itwares they have XFX 512MB same @ Rs 5950


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> OK referred the TE thread,it was mediahome. they dont have 512MB version. Called itwares they have XFX 512MB same @ Rs 5950



~6k for HD5670 that also 512Mb. a bit high. well i'll suggest wait a bit. maybe someone will get them back on stock.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

buddy there is oneMSI Radeon R5670-PMD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card @ 6.5K.how is it ?
 I just called mediahome, for BIOSTAR RMA center is there in DELHI only and we have send it delhi for any rma requests. I am thinking MSI is better as they have center in PUNE also


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

at least no to XFX. Biostar can be considered. MSI too is good. isn't there a 2nd 512Mb version? from something like PowerColor or VTX3D or so?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no man. no 512MB versions of any kind. Only XFX 
Ok I am suspending the graphics card for now. I save more VITAMIN M and go for a HD5770 hawk it self.

Now I have one question. Considering my currrent config and adding a HD5770 later,does a VX 450 leave me any room for OCing my 955BE to 3.6GHZ ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> no man. no 512MB versions of any kind. Only XFX



oh, so i'll just say get the MSI HD5670 1Gb version. no to XFX. Biostar RMA in Delhi. so MSI left. or u may wait a month & see if some vendor start stocking 512Mb version. also PSU should be changed, as asigh already mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

previous post updated, could you please


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Ok I am suspending the graphics card for now. I save more VITAMIN M and go for a HD5770 hawk it self.



thats even better. maybe by time u buy, Nvidia GTS450 maybe out.



pulsar_swift said:


> Now I have one question. Considering my currrent config and adding a HD5770 later,does a VX 450 leave me any room for OCing my 955BE to 3.6GHZ ?



will. surely. overclocking doesn't dramatically increase power consumption. your processors TDP is 125W (which i doubt will cross in its lifetime). so overclocking will bring the used power close to TDP. add to it the power consumed by the card, say 125W-140W (sorry not know the actual value). so total power consumption should be easily handled by the VX450. if u been using a 95W X4 955, even a CX400W would suffice. so VX450W to be on safer side.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK kewl. I will go and get the VX450 tomorrow.


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> OK kewl. I will go and get the VX450 tomorrow.



WOW. quick decision. & whats the fate of the VIP? also VX450 @ 4k, will be best. your dealer asking for 4.2k? isn't?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes 4.2K - 1K for my VIP GOLD 500W = Rs 3.2K


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Yes 4.2K - 1K for my VIP GOLD 500W = Rs 3.2K



a bit too less for the VIP. try sell towards the Bazaar section once before giving it to the dealer.


----------



## janitha (May 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Yes 4.2K - 1K for my VIP GOLD 500W = Rs 3.2K



Recently, a dealer in TE was giving VX450 for 3.5K shipped. Not sure if it is still available. (Myself still on a five year old Antec SP500!)


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *tushargupta* - for 13k you can get -

athlonII x3 435 @ 3.5k
Corsair Vx 450W @ 3.8k
GTS 250 512 GDDR3 MB @ Rs. 6K


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> a bit too less for the VIP. try sell towards the Bazaar section once before giving it to the dealer.




Ok If I pickup this VX 450 from MUMBAI, it would cost me Rs 3800. So effectively selling off my VIP @ Rs 600, since i am paying Rs 3200 to the local dealer. Ok Rs 600 is nothing. I dont think its a good idea. Anyway i am not going to purchase a GFX till i save 11K for it, so no point in upgrading the PSU now. 

What do you say SAM ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Ok If I pickup this VX 450 from MUMBAI, it would cost me Rs 3800. So effectively selling off my VIP @ Rs 600, since i am paying Rs 3200 to the local dealer. Ok Rs 600 is nothing. I dont think its a good idea. Anyway i am not going to purchase a GFX till i save 11K for it, so no point in upgrading the PSU now.
> 
> What do you say SAM ?



600 bucks? only? better donate it to someone. really. or go 2nd way, buy PSU + GPU sametime. till than keep using this PSU. cause your dealer friend will give u same amount than also. so better sell when u really need a new PSU.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya thats what i am thinking.  I dont need a PSU right now. for now VIP is doing the job.
I will go for the kill(PSU+GPU) in AUGUST.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> ya thats what i am thinking.  I dont need a PSU right now. for now VIP is doing the job.
> I will go for the kill(PSU+GPU) in AUGUST.



well, than use the VIP till you its time comes. and yes, please stay away from that idiotic dealer


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guyz 
been  a long tym i didnt post anything here
and what i am hearing...vx 450 at 4.2k
i thot it was around 3.7k or sumthng


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4.2K is in PUNE from my local dealer. enquired few other shops they quoted 4K. they dont stock corsair,so it has to come from mumbai. Add Rs 200 shipping from mumbai to Rs 3800 = Rs 4000


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> 4.2K is in PUNE from my local dealer. enquired few other shops they quoted 4K. they dont stock corsair,so it has to come from mumbai. Add Rs 200 shipping from mumbai to Rs 3800 = Rs 4000



than the price is good only. have you asked them what rebate you'll get if u get the Corsair unit on exchange with your current VIP?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Man just checked the SP Road price thread on TE, VX 450 is selling at Rs 3550 in BANGY


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

an idea about the price in delhi???


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there is no Delhi price thread on TE man


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Man just checked the SP Road price thread on TE, VX 450 is selling at Rs 3550 in BANGY



well, tax + carry charge will take it to ~3.8k. 200 bucks difference. not too bad a deal.


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> an idea about the price in delhi???



There are no CITY sales threads on TE. You need to go to the Dealer section, and find the dealer who is retailing what you want. It is same for all over India, the price. Shipping can vary as per the distance between shipper and receiver.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys,

my friend is coming from US in JUNE. New Egg is selling TX 650 @ 89$. 89*45= Rs 4005.

Should i go for it ?  what about warranty in INDIA ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> guys,
> 
> my friend is coming from US in JUNE. New Egg is selling TX 650 @ 89$. 89*45= Rs 4005.
> 
> Should i go for it ?  what about warranty in INDIA ?



WOW. TX650 @ 4k? great. well i'll say go for it. cause warranty should be handled by the regional office here. also i hardly ever heard a Corsair unit going bad. more idea can be given by our own graphics boss, asigh. he himself running 2 baby monsters on TX650.

also why not a Sapphire VapourX HD5770 from same?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

graphics card no money man. I will buy in AUGUST. My friend will place the order for TX650 tonight on new egg and there is 20$ mail in rebate, i will ask him to claim that also when goes back.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> graphics card no money man. I will buy in AUGUST. My friend will place the order for TX650 tonight on new egg and there is 20$ mail in rebate, i will ask him to claim that also when goes back.



well, with TX650, you are tension free. can go with even Xfire. 2 X HD5850. though your mobo won't allow it, as X16 + X4 a very out of balance Xfire.


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> guys,
> 
> my friend is coming from US in JUNE. New Egg is selling TX 650 @ 89$. 89*45= Rs 4005.
> 
> Should i go for it ?  what about warranty in INDIA ?



Please, before purchasing equipment (specially computer), be crystal clear about the warranty. If you do not get international warranty, YOU will need to ship the unit back at your own expense. Believe me the TX650 is heavy. Like a war-hammer. Not that I am saying it will go bad, but electronics is electronics...! You are saving 2.5K approximate, but I think you should be able to get international warranty as an add on.



Sam.Shab said:


> WOW. TX650 @ 4k? great. well i'll say go for it. cause warranty should be handled by the regional office here. also i hardly ever heard a Corsair unit going bad. more idea can be given by our own graphics boss, asigh. he himself running 2 baby monsters on TX650.
> 
> also why not a Sapphire VapourX HD5770 from same?



TX650 is a beafy unit to be honest. It only lacks native multi-GPU support, cause it only has 2x PEG connectors. TX750 beats it here. Though molex converters are fine. Now cards are very efficient so molex-->converters work fine. Running my Xfire, and Q9550 [only at 3.4Ghz], flawlessly on it.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any idea about the price of HD 4890 in delhi
i think its availability is getting low


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I just check it online. To be honest. Call up SMC and ask them.


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys, corsair PSU is going out of my budget slightly as I also have to buy one HD5770 !!_!! . Is there any PSU which is reliable enuf and around 2-2.5K..
Btw how are gigabyte PSu's????


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> hi guys, corsair PSU is going out of my budget slightly as I also have to buy one HD5770 !!_!! . Is there any PSU which is reliable enuf and around 2-2.5K..
> Btw how are gigabyte PSu's????



i'll just say, compromise on graphics but not on PSU. please. if u can't extend your budget at all, get the FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.6k or so. but remember, its not as good & efficient as the Corsair or Seasonic.

will be able handle easily but you loose 3years warranty also (2yrs compared to 5yrs on Corsair). rest your call.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> hi guys, corsair PSU is going out of my budget slightly as I also have to buy one HD5770 !!_!! . Is there any PSU which is reliable enuf and around 2-2.5K..
> Btw how are gigabyte PSu's????


look for gigabyte 460W active PFC its around 2.7k


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys pls rate>>>
1]gigabyte 460W active PFC 
2]Gigabyte 460W Superb(btw are active PFC and Superb are same????)
3]OR FSP Saga II 500W 
thanks..


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1 & 2. both same. its just a 400W unit (read a few reviews). so go for 3rd option. Saga II's PFC is also active but not mentioned openly.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys can anybody tell me where i will get NZXT Gamma in delhi, i checked smc international,computer empire, cost to cost (they never heard the name).


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

_*guyz*_..

gtx 465 announced
making things tense.....

*www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/x_Nvidias-new-Fermi-GPU--the-GeForce_4616.html


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok guys.

I have placed an order for Sapphire HD5670 512MB Arctic Cooling @ Rs 5480 including shipping at MEDIAHOME.IN


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^nice deal
but i thought u'll wait for a couple of months
anyways its still a nice deal
----------------------------------
*check google now and wait for a minute*


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am no gamer HD5670 is enough for me. 

Here is what guru 3d says about HD5670.

[FONT=verdana,geneva] If all you do is *occasionally play a game  at a monitor resolution of say 1280x1024 to 1600x1200, watch movies  often* and do a lot of desktop work then we can wholeheartedly recommend  the Radeon HD 5670[/FONT]

My monitor max resolution is 1440 x 900. Fits the bill perfectly


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya its more than enuf for u i think
u checked google?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

google for what ?


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just open google and w8 for a while


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

haha ha ha. PACMAN. good idea from google


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> haha ha ha. PACMAN. good idea from google


30th anniversary,that's why
very innovative


----------



## als2 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can gigabyte superb 460 w handle ati 5770


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats ur config ?


----------



## als2 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ 
athlon2 x4 630
msi 785g-e53
1 seagate 500 gb harddisk
1 seagate 80 gb harddisk
2*2 gb ddr3 kingston ram
sony dvd writer
1 120 mm led fan
1 80 mm led fan
gigabyte superb 460 w


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Your whole rig consumes around 190W - the combined output of the superb 460W is around 348W - a HD5770 consumes around 110W - so your PSU is enough to handle it


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats is ATI drag & drop technology....


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys fermi's gtx 465 is around the corner. Earlier tests suggests that its faster than the 5870 in some games and consumes less than 200w of board power.

It has some 352 cuda cores and is similar with gtx 470 with clock and memory speeds but with a 256 bit memory interface.If priced right i think its gonna be a winner for nvidia.


----------



## chetan.g (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is xfx radeon 5750 is nice compared to xfx radeon 5770 ??


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Post a little off-topic
Since yesterday my mouse's (logitech) left click is double clicking everything on a single click. It is now around 2yrs old so I think I have to buy a new mouse first before getting a PSU ii_ii so guys can you please recommend some good gaming mouses within the same range 2.5K....
Reply soon before my dad finds Out !!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Post a little off-topic
> Since yesterday my mouse's (logitech) left click is double clicking everything on a single click. It is now around 2yrs old so I think I have to buy a new mouse first before getting a PSU ii_ii so guys can you please recommend some good gaming mouses within the same range 2.5K....
> Reply soon before my dad finds Out !!!!!!


Razer Abyssus, High Precision Gamin Mouse 		 			  	 		Rs1,550.00

Razer Death Adder Gaming Mouse 		 			  	 		Rs2,400.00


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> Razer Abyssus, High Precision Gamin Mouse                                     Rs1,550.00
> 
> Razer Death Adder Gaming Mouse                                     Rs2,400.00



Razer Death adder mouse looks a pretty sick mouse but a small problemo..  few sites say that one must use razer mouse pad with it for its long life. 
so do they provide a mouse pad with the mouse or they sell it  separately????

BTW when are the new NVIDIA 4series are coming are there any one priced  near 5770...


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Razer Death adder mouse looks a pretty sick mouse but a small problemo..  few sites say that one must use razer mouse pad with it for its long life.
> so do they provide a mouse pad with the mouse or they sell it  separately????
> 
> BTW when are the new NVIDIA 4series are coming are there any one priced  near 5770...


they sell it separately

and 4xx series is not close to 5770
465 is expected to be around 5850


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> they sell it separately
> 
> and 4xx series is not close to 5770
> 465 is expected to be around 5850


^^ With GeForce 465GTX  450, 440 and 430 GTX are also coming
Any idea of price guys..
&&& recommend few mousepads for Deathadder


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> ^^ With GeForce 465GTX  450, 440 and 430 GTX are also coming
> Any idea of price guys..
> &&& recommend few mousepads for Deathadder


where did u heard about GTX 450,440,430?
post the link here

and if u r going for death adder ,ur budget will be less for gaming mat
still if u can arrange it,then go for gaming mats by razor
they come in 2 models
1-speed->better for mmorpg
2-control->better for fps

both will be around 1k


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi there alll da geeks
i hav a query regardin compatibilty of graphics card with my motherboard
i hav a low spec pc with 2 gb of ddr2 800mhz ram and msi g31 m2 v1 m/b
i want to upgrade it with a graphics card preferably ati radeon hd5770
but am not shure if there wont be any bottlenecks for the card.


please help asap.
adios peaceout


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



annie_xtremegamer said:


> hi there alll da geeks
> i hav a query regardin compatibilty of graphics card with my motherboard
> i hav a low spec pc with 2 gb of ddr2 800mhz ram and msi g31 m2 v1 m/b
> i want to upgrade it with a graphics card preferably ati radeon hd5770
> ...



all depends on your proccy + PSU. if u can give out details about proccy & the power supply, we can provide info if your PC can handle that card.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



annie_xtremegamer said:


> hi there alll da geeks
> i hav a query regardin compatibilty of graphics card with my motherboard
> i hav a low spec pc with 2 gb of ddr2 800mhz ram and msi g31 m2 v1 m/b
> i want to upgrade it with a graphics card preferably ati radeon hd5770
> ...



cpu details please, ram is ok.


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its intel e2160 @1.8ghz

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

the psu is 250 w
and what wattage psu should i upgrade to if this is not enuf??


----------



## rahul.007 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

change that proccy and *psu*.... if you can afford, get a whole new system based on amd....

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.1k 
kingston 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.3k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

total:-32k

expected to get around 6.5k-7k of your present cpu....  

final:- around 25k

get cooler master 310 @ 1.4k instead of nzxt gamma to further lower price....

now:- 24k

if not in a position to buy whole rig, first change your psu to Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k and then get a hd 5770.... 

your present rig will bottleneck your to be gpu(hd 5770)....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

your cpu would be bottle neck for the 5770 card and psu is not sufficient, you need atleast 400w psu with apfc at 80% efficiency .


----------



## sanoob.tv (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

im looking for a graphics card
a decent one
bt i dnt know if the card work with my systen specs
below given is my system spec

its intel,classic series
*DG43NB*
below is the link for its specificatns

*www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Motherboards/DG43NB/DG43NB-overview.htm

my system config is
*core 2 quad-2.66(q9400)
2x2gb ddr2(667)(twinmos)
500 gb wd sata
dvd rw(lg)
17 inch lcd monitor acer(not wide screen)
cabinet n power supply -iball
Power Supply:    iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply*

im looking for a graphics card for this motherboard and specs
my motherboard is pci 2.0
so does a pci 2.1 work smoothly?
and what about the bits in the graphics card?

cud u ppl suggest me a graphics card that works smoothly in this config,i used to play all latest games,n i wanna play them in godd details and resolution
so cud u pls suggest me 1
thnks in advance

n a gaming pc config
jst motherboard graphics card,processor, powersupply and ram
budget is around *35000*
thnks

and what will it cost me if i want to change my power supply?
sanoob.tv@gmail.com


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> where did u heard about GTX 450,440,430?
> post the link here



^^ here you go {*www.dvhardware.net/article41879.html }
OR
{*babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dcenter.org%2Fartikel%2Fdetails-zu-nvidias-performance-chip-gf104&lp=de_en&btnTrUrl=Translate}
OR 
just Google it!!!!


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks a lot rahul...
can u recommend other gpu in this price range which are better performer than 5770


----------



## quad_core (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Guys.


I have just joined the forum . I built a new PC with specs mentioned in my signature. I intend to purchase a graphics card and a power supply. Card should be mid-range,, around 8K . How is GTS 250 ? Will it be able to handle latest games, and will it be enough for next 2 years atleast? I have my old 7600GS, but I am not using it anymore, coz its of no use . I have short listed ATi 5750 or 5770. I enquired in Pune about the price of 5770, and the guy quoted a whooping 11k .

I have a circle cabinet, and the stock PSU (Circle) .. .Kindly help me in selecting a grafix card and a PSU. Which is the cheapest PSU that I can buy arnd 3 K? I have seen one Tagan 500W PSU on itwares for 3k. But I doubt it is available in pune or not...


Thanks..


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> ^^ here you go {*www.dvhardware.net/article41879.html }
> OR
> {*babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dcenter.org%2Fartikel%2Fdetails-zu-nvidias-performance-chip-gf104&lp=de_en&btnTrUrl=Translate}
> OR
> just Google it!!!!


thanks for that

so what about the mouse and mat?
decided anything uptill now?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@quad_core
sapphire 5750 should be just around 8k. if you want future proofing for 2 yrs you need atleast 5770 which is around 9.2k (try some online store)
for psu look at FSP saga II 500W AROUND 2.7k.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^where have u been man!?
seeing a after long tym


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^where have u been man!?
> seeing a after long tym


now i am in 11th class and i don't get free time from studies.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now i am in 11th class and i don't get free time from studies.


cool
mazey karo


----------



## quad_core (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @quad_core
> sapphire 5750 should be just around 8k. if you want future proofing for 2 yrs you need atleast 5770 which is around 9.2k (try some online store)
> for psu look at FSP saga II 500W AROUND 2.7k.




Thanks a lot buddy... How is FSP saga PSU? will it handle the load of 5770 or 5750? Any one from Pune who can help me to find this PSU in Pune? As all the stores I have come across dont stock such PSUs. I have just seen the Cooler Master Extreme series, which members on this forums dont suggest.
Also which Brand is better for 5750 or 5770 ?

Thanks


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Prime ABGB Mumbai sells FSP. You can order from there. Else you can visit mumbai and collect it from there.


----------



## quad_core (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Prime ABGB Mumbai sells FSP. You can order from there. Else you can visit mumbai and collect it from there.




Thanks a Lot ! Is Prime ABGB reliable source? I mean about the originality of products? And How is FSP Saga II 500w? will it handle the 5770/ 5750 or the GTS250?

Thanks


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I purchased CM Hyper TX3 from primeabgb.They are reliable. Tell them that you are from PUNE and they should charge shipping as Rs 150. . You have to pay 3% OCTROI tax also.

FSP Saga II 500W should run a HD5770, considering your current config.


----------



## vickylee (May 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thank you very much!


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys anyone have any good info on AMD Holodeck?


----------



## Jripper (May 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
I know someone who has.
Something rather...xDD
It is google.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> ^
> I know someone who has.
> Something rather...xDD
> It is google.



 lolz........


----------



## quad_core (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> I purchased CM Hyper TX3 from primeabgb.They are reliable. Tell them that you are from PUNE and they should charge shipping as Rs 150. . You have to pay 3% OCTROI tax also.
> 
> FSP Saga II 500W should run a HD5770, considering your current config.





Thanks! any other good option in 6-8k price bracket for graphics card?


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5770 is the best GFX card around ~9k and the good news is Biostar is selling it's HD5770 @ 8.6K


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes if  you can spend 9K HD5770 is the best at that price range. Else you can se HD5750 also @ 8K or less


----------



## quad_core (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Yes if  you can spend 9K HD5770 is the best at that price range. Else you can se HD5750 also @ 8K or less




Thanks .. its quite difficult to source graphics cards in pune at decent price 
pulsar_swift, since you are from pune, can you let me know from where can i get 5770 at a decent price (8-9k)



topgear said:


> HD5770 is the best GFX card around ~9k and the good news is Biostar is selling it's HD5770 @ 8.6K




Thanks buddy !!
so arnd 9k for 5770 or 8k for 5750 and arnd 2.7 k for FSP saga II 500 w from prime abgb... how does this sound? I hope there will be no bottleneck considering my PC specs...


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Thanks .. its quite difficult to source graphics cards in pune at decent price
> pulsar_swift, since you are from pune, can you let me know from where can i get 5770 at a decent price (8-9k)



get it from Media Home. they selling HD5770 for 8.7k. add 150 as carry charge. so below 9k, you got a good card with Custom Cooler.



quad_core said:


> so arnd 9k for 5770 or 8k for 5750 and arnd 2.7 k for FSP saga II 500 w from prime abgb... how does this sound? I hope there will be no bottleneck considering my PC specs...



HD5750 isn't worth. get HD5770. also PSU, get FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair CX400W. preference based on Wattage & warranty period.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Biostar doesnt have a RMA center in PUNE. If any issues arise, the card has to be sent to DELHI for RMA. If its MSI, you can walkin and submit for RMA.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *quad_core* - after sales service plays a major role for any tech products so get a gfx card from those manufacturers only who has local service center in your city - a HD5770 other than Biostar may cost a couple of bucks more ( say around ~9.5k ) but you will get complete peace of mind and as _Sam.Shab_ has pointed out HD5770 is better as compared to HD5750 and a FSP Saga II 500W or corsair CX 400 will run your rig just fine but if you want some future proofing then get a corsair VX 550W around ~ 4.5k

Your system won't bottleneck the gfx card- though if you can get a stick of another 2 GB DDR3 later


----------



## harshk360 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am assembling a new pc with the following config(PC will be used for movies, music, photoshop, some rendering work and mid-heavy gaming):-

AMD Phenom II X4 945
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
2x2 gb DDR3 Corsair 1333MHz
Cooler Master 690 
Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W
WD Blue Edition 1TB

I need help choosing the monitor and the graphic card. I am thinking of buying a 22 inch monitor - BENQ G2220HD. This monitor has 1920X1080 native resolution. Is this a good choice?

Please suggest me a GPU which can handle all latest games(Assassins creed 2, BF:BC 2, Crysis warhead, batman AA, Metro 2033 etc.) at the native resolution(1920X1080) at medium to high settings with 2XAA and 4XAF.

My budget for the card is RS.10000


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ monitor is good one........
you could get hd 5770 for that budget and it could handle all the games as of now........

and please for gods sake don't use that psu either get corsair's vx550w or cooler master's gx series gx550w..........


----------



## harshk360 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what's the prob with the psu?? and is 5830 good....or should i wait till nvidia introduces mid range dx 11 cards


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



harshk360 said:


> what's the prob with the psu?? and is 5830 good....or should i wait till nvidia introduces mid range dx 11 cards



HD5770 with such a PSU will only result in an explosion. get rid of that PSU. & get any HD5770 + FSP Saga II 500W/Corsair CX400W-450W/Seasonic 430W. these are minimum PSU requirements.

about HD5830, its too bad priced. either take HD5770 or wait for 15k Fermi (which will need better PSU of coarse).


----------



## quad_core (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *quad_core* - after sales service plays a major role for any tech products so get a gfx card from those manufacturers only who has local service center in your city - a HD5770 other than Biostar may cost a couple of bucks more ( say around ~9.5k ) but you will get complete peace of mind and as _Sam.Shab_ has pointed out HD5770 is better as compared to HD5750 and a FSP Saga II 500W or corsair CX 400 will run your rig just fine but if you want some future proofing then get a corsair VX 550W around ~ 4.5k
> 
> Your system won't bottleneck the gfx card- though if you can get a stick of another 2 GB DDR3 later




Thanks a lot bro !!


----------



## Jripper (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats the problem with coolermaster extreme power series??
Nothing.The army have plans to efficiently use those power supplies as explosives in war.Very effective.
xDDD
ROFL.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Whats the problem with coolermaster extreme power series??
> Nothing.The army have plans to efficiently use those power supplies as explosives in war.Very effective.
> xDDD
> ROFL.


Weapons of mass destruction


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *harshk360* - if you are lucky enough you may be able to run a HD5770 with that psu as one of our forum member ( hellknight if my guess is correct ) has ran a HD4890 along with a OCed tri core 720BE proc with that psu.

But my suggestion is that you should wait for nvidia's mid range dx11 card release - then ATi's mid range card price will reduce a bit too - then grab a MSI HD5770 HAWX edition card along with a Corsair VX550W or else you might be able to get hold on HD5850


----------



## harshk360 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gud suggestion thnx all......will the expected mid range (10-15 k) fermi be able to run on corsair 550W


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



harshk360 said:


> gud suggestion thnx all......will the expected mid range (10-15 k) fermi be able to run on corsair 550W



with ease. GTX465 will run. & the rest of the cards like GTX460, GTX450 all will run on VX550W.


----------



## hellknight (May 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you want to run 5770 on Cooler Master 500 W, then it will run without any problem as it consumes far less power than 4890.. But anything above 5770, then go for Corsair series..


----------



## chetan.g (May 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys please help me out :  Today itself i have purchased XFX radeon HD 5770.. Now I wanted to check out wether the dealer has given me the correct version ie 5770. because the design of the card of 5770 is covered one, but the card what i have received its design more like (exactly) like 5750 (Open).. 

I really wanted to know did i have been cheated or not... moreover as i have checked 5770 comes with a game .. but i havenot received any game with it...

When I try to check in my computer>devices .. it shows 5700 series 

any solutions??


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

did you not get a box with the card ? In think the name of the card should be written on the board of the GFX card


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> Guys please help me out :  Today itself i have purchased XFX radeon HD 5770.. Now I wanted to check out wether the dealer has given me the correct version ie 5770. because the design of the card of 5770 is covered one, but the card what i have received its design more like (exactly) like 5750 (Open)..
> 
> I really wanted to know did i have been cheated or not... moreover as i have checked 5770 comes with a game .. but i havenot received any game with it...
> 
> ...



Post a screen shot of GPU-Z.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *chetan.g* - Try using software called GPU-Z and post it's screenshots as asigh said.

Also type dxdiag in run box and check the display tab


----------



## chetan.g (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> did you not get a box with the card ? In think the name of the card should be written on the board of the GFX card



I got the box and also the name XFX 5770 name is there on it, bt, the design of the card is not meeting with the actually design shown. just google, there is difference..



asigh said:


> Post a screen shot of GPU-Z.





topgear said:


> @ *chetan.g* - Try using software called GPU-Z and post it's screenshots as asigh said.
> 
> Also type dxdiag in run box and check the display tab



Thanks for help .... Just did what u said ... run GPU-z and here is the screenshot... says only Radeon 5700 series similarly run Dxdiag and it too says Radeon 5700 .. what to do ?? how to check the wether it is 5750 or 5770


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You card is fine. It has 800 stream processors, where as the HD5750 has 720. You can verify from *here*.


----------



## healerneil (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, Hi there friends...have a query of my own out here.
Currently have a 9600 GT and now on the lookout for a overhaul of the graphics card..especially after playing Metro 2033..dx 11 seems too good to be left out  Zeroing in on the Radeon 5850 , seems to suit my needs best....PSU isn't a problem, had invested in a VX 650 right from the start..(should have looked at my local dealers face here when i asked for a Corsair PSU..huh?? does that exist??LOL)
The dillema out here is should i wait for some more DX 11 cards to come out with superior technology or take the plunge..my 6th sense states i should hold out for a 2-3 month period..prices are bound to plummet once Nvidia decides to throw in a counter punch  in addition to the GTX 470 and 480..what say vox populi???


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Resolution you will play at. Other system specs.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



healerneil said:


> Hey, Hi there friends...have a query of my own out here.
> Currently have a 9600 GT and now on the lookout for a overhaul of the graphics card..especially after playing Metro 2033..dx 11 seems too good to be left out  Zeroing in on the Radeon 5850 , seems to suit my needs best....PSU isn't a problem, had invested in a VX 650 right from the start..(should have looked at my local dealers face here when i asked for a Corsair PSU..huh?? does that exist??LOL)
> The dillema out here is should i wait for some more DX 11 cards to come out with superior technology or take the plunge..my 6th sense states i should hold out for a 2-3 month period..prices are bound to plummet once Nvidia decides to throw in a counter punch  in addition to the GTX 470 and 480..what say vox populi???



yes most local dealers know only Frontech, iBall, Zebronics, Intex.........

GTX460 should be of same power as HD5850. better wait. theres 2 possible outcomes: HD5850 @ price of HD5830 or GTX460 @ price of HD5850 & you get CUDA + PhysX.


----------



## chetan.g (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> You card is fine. It has 800 stream processors, where as the HD5750 has 720. You can verify from *here*.



thanks buddy.. relaxed now ...offff... just one more query... how do i disable my onboard graphics so that i can utilize full potency of my graphics card, also please suggest me some applications or games so that i can know the actual potency of my card ..thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@chetan.g :- your IGP can be disabled from your BIOS .


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> thanks buddy.. relaxed now ...offff... just one more query... how do i disable my onboard graphics so that i can utilize full potency of my graphics card, also please suggest me some applications or games so that i can know the actual potency of my card ..thanks




In the BIOS there should be an option, first display display, or something like that. It would have automatically been disabled, when you seated the GPU, but check to make sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> I got the box and also the name XFX 5770 name is there on it, bt, the design of the card is not meeting with the actually design shown. just google, there is difference..
> 
> 
> Thanks for help .... Just did what u said ... run GPU-z and here is the screenshot... says only Radeon 5700 series similarly run Dxdiag and it too says Radeon 5700 .. what to do ?? how to check the wether it is 5750 or 5770



Ya u have 5770 card..me too have the same card form sapphire...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> I got the box and also the name XFX 5770 name is there on it, bt, the design of the card is not meeting with the actually design shown. just google, there is difference..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stock Clock speed for 5750 is 700Mhz and for 5770 is 850Mhz. From the screenshot we can say your card is HD5770


----------



## chetan.g (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> @chetan.g :- your IGP can be disabled from your BIOS .





asigh said:


> In the BIOS there should be an option, first display display, or something like that. It would have automatically been disabled, when you seated the GPU, but check to make sure.



I have checked my BIOS following are the options under Internal Graphics option in BIO:

INTERNAL GRAPHICS:
1. PRIMARY VIDEO CONTROLLER: [GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI]
			     [GPP-GFXO-IGFX-PCI]
			     [PCI-GFXO-GPP-IGFX]
			     [IGFX-GFXO-GPP-PCI]

2. INTERNAL GRAPHICS MODE: [DISABLED]
			   [UMA]
			   [SIDEPORT]
			   [UMA+SIDEPORT]

3.  SLIDEPORT CLOCK SPEED [DDR3-1333 MHZ]

4.  SURROUND VIEW [AUTO]
		  [DISABLED]
		  [ENABLED]

NOW, I do not know what to do ... whats 1,2,3,4... should i select disable in 2nd?? 



KaranTh85 said:


> Ya u have 5770 card..me too have the same card form sapphire...



thanks buddy ... great 



pulsar_swift said:


> Stock Clock speed for 5750 is 700Mhz and for 5770 is 850Mhz. From the screenshot we can say your card is HD5770



Thanks pulsar for guide, please help me how to disable my internal graphics my motherborad is M4A785TD-V EVO


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> I have checked my BIOS following are the options under Internal Graphics option in BIO:
> 
> INTERNAL GRAPHICS:
> 1. PRIMARY VIDEO CONTROLLER: [GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI]
> ...



1. its your HD4200 IGP.

2. UMA ---> system shared memory.
   Sideport ---> 128Mb DDR3 1333Mhz Naina memory. found on all Asus M4A785TD-V EVO boards.
   UMA + Sideport ---> if you need more graphics memory. so 128Mb + Shared ram.

3. Sideport Memory's speed.

4. not sure.



chetan.g said:


> Thanks pulsar for guide, please help me how to disable my internal graphics my motherborad is M4A785TD-V EVO



should have got disabled as soon as you plug in a Video card.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




walkmanguru said:


> Guys, am having a problem , My ati hd4670 fan speed doesnt go above 17% .. is there any problem with the psu?



use Catalyst or MSI Afterburner & manually increase fan speed to 40-60% depending on the temperature. 17% just too low & may result in serious damage to your card.


----------



## Geek_rahul (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> yes most local dealers know only Frontech, iBall, Zebronics, Intex.........
> 
> GTX460 should be of same power as HD5850. better wait. theres 2 possible outcomes: HD5850 @ price of HD5830 or GTX460 @ price of HD5850 & you get CUDA + PhysX.



^^ Any idea guys when NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, 440 & 430 will release???
*
*

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> thanks for that
> 
> so what about the mouse and mat?
> decided anything uptill now?


Naah bro had collected around 3.2K then board result came out then had gone some where out(Gramps) by the time i came back dad brought another mouse.... = SAVINGS


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Aaah. Not sure man. I too have to install my HD5670 in few days on my mobo. Let me check the manual


----------



## vickybat (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidia has launched gtx 465 but its not that good and consumes a lot of power. Performance is betewwen 5850 & 5830.

I think 5830 is a better option in that price range as gtx 465 is expensive than it.


----------



## sanads (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Last week I bought gt240 dddr3 for my gaming
gt240ddr3 price-----5150+vat

Do u think this is a good buy?????


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> ^^ Any idea guys when NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, 440 & 430 will release???
> *
> *



most probably in 2 months i.e. summer break.




vickybat said:


> Nvidia has launched gtx 465 but its not that good and consumes a lot of power. Performance is betewwen 5850 & 5830.
> 
> I think 5830 is a better option in that price range as gtx 465 is expensive than it.



GTX465 was a good card only to be soiled by heat & sound. also pricing isn't good (not sure. let it appear in online shops across India first).



sanads said:


> Last week I bought gt240 dddr3 for my gaming
> gt240ddr3 price-----5150+vat
> 
> Do u think this is a good buy?????



price a little high. HD5670 512Mb considerable fast than GTS240. GTS240 should be compared to HD5570.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> * 2. INTERNAL GRAPHICS MODE: [DISABLED]*
> [UMA]
> [SIDEPORT]
> [UMA+SIDEPORT]



Its disabled...! All ready.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ASUS sucks big time when it comes to BIOS and the user manual is close to useless.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> ASUS sucks big time when it comes to BIOS and the user manual is close to useless.



heard Asus got one of best bios. about manual, they make manuals for absolute noobs. someone with little knowledge on PC will feel them useless only.


----------



## walkmanguru (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i try to set the manual fan speed of my hd4670 using ati catalyst to about 50% but the fan speed still doesnt go above 17%
is the card defective?...man I should have bought the 5670 . The price diff. Was just abt 600 rs. The shopkeeper never told me abt it..


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



walkmanguru said:


> i try to set the manual fan speed of my hd4670 using ati catalyst to about 50% but the fan speed still doesnt go above 17%
> is the card defective?...man I should have bought the 5670 . The price diff. Was just abt 600 rs. The shopkeeper never told me abt it..



try MSI afterburner. maybe your card is faulty. get it checked once & if needed send it for RMA. BTW which brand is it from?

Guys anyone knows about the availability of Sapphire HD5670 512Mb GDDR5 EXTREME EDITION?


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check out this 

*Nvidia GeForce GTX 465 1 GB Review: Zotac Puts Fermi On A Diet*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> heard Asus got one of best bios. about manual, they make manuals for absolute noobs. someone with little knowledge on PC will feel them useless only.



Ok. Let us assume i am < absolute noob. I want to install a GFX card. The manual says insert the card in the PCI express slot and make any BIOS changes if required. Refer Chapter 2 for BIOS.

I go to chapter 2, i see what has been posted earlier. They didnt mention how  primary controller values will change when the card is inserted. internal graphics can be made disabled.

Just google and you will find so many queries on how to install GFX card on this mobo.


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



walkmanguru said:


> i try to set the manual fan speed of my hd4670 using ati catalyst to about 50% but the fan speed still doesnt go above 17%
> is the card defective?...man I should have bought the 5670 . The price diff. Was just abt 600 rs. The shopkeeper never told me abt it..


Well this is what happens, when you buy stuff on the recommendation of hardware dealers, who know jack. See if you can get it changed.

Regarding the fan speed, install CCC 10.4a and check. The fan should for sure spin to 100% if you increase the value manually. If not, RMA it and get a better card for slight more cash -- from a different dealer.



pulsar_swift said:


> ASUS sucks big time when it comes to BIOS and the user manual is close to useless.



Asus boards are one of the best. Some of the RoG series have dual BIOS. So if one gets corrupt (bad flash, virus) you can use the secondary, and correct the first. Manuals -- most of the South Asian companies have similar manual. MSI/Gigabyte/Asus. Just translated from native to English. It is sad. I used my manual just to identify the pins and schematic over view.



Sam.Shab said:


> heard Asus got one of best bios. about manual, they make manuals for absolute noobs. someone with little knowledge on PC will feel them useless only.



Yes, one cannot solely rely on the manual. Of course the net has a lot of information. I remember assembling my system, took me the longest to figure out the HDD and power pins.


----------



## healerneil (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^
> Resolution you will play at. Other system specs.



For me a resolution of 1680 X 1050 on a 22 inch monitor suffices..other specs Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 (OC to 3.2 GHz), Asus P5KPLAM, 2X2GB DDR 2 Ram Kingston @ 800 MHZ and Seagate 7200.11 500 GB HD, Corsair VX 650 PSU. Currently using a 9600 GT, soon to be sold off , system is about 1.5 years old ..So looking for a graphics card upgrade..Think my processor could do with it and don't nitpick me for that MB..this place will get a heartattack if i ask for anything more from the dealers 
And  yeah, even i am thinking of holding on for a couple of months or three..prices are bound to fall as things heat up..Had completely forgotten about Phys X and CUDA..lower end cards don't utilise much of these but haven't got an idea regarding the upper mid end cards utilisation of Phys X or CUDA
Whatever reviews Radeon 5850 has garnered seems quite good...NVIDIa scores on having those 2, but is it sufficient enough to NOT choose the ATI Radeon 5850?? Lets wait and see wether we have a strong reply from Nvidia...till then am holding my horses..


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
E8400 (OC'ed as you have)+HD5850+4GB ram should be more than enough for 1680x1050pi. Make sure you have a  minimal 450W -- could PSU.


----------



## chetan.g (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> 1. its your HD4200 IGP.
> 
> 2. UMA ---> system shared memory.
> Sideport ---> 128Mb DDR3 1333Mhz Naina memory. found on all Asus M4A785TD-V EVO boards.
> ...





asigh said:


> Its disabled...! All ready.



Thanks guys,

Ya its disabled ... coz I had selected that option from bios... Can I see the BIOS of my Graphic card or (Just eager to know) if i trun on back my motherboard graphics card through bios then what will happen ?? Also while running games eg. "CAll of duty 4" my graphics GPU tem goes to 88 degree celcius and my CPU tem goes to 55 - 57 degree celcius , is it normal or i have to do something ??  otherwise the normal tem of my both GPU and CPU remains to 50 degree celcius ... is it normal ? 

below is the image of GPU under normal condition ( Not playing any games or high end applications)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which proccy do you have ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



chetan.g said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Ya its disabled ... coz I had selected that option from bios... Can I see the BIOS of my Graphic card or (Just eager to know) *if i trun on back my motherboard graphics card through bios then what will happen ??* Also while running games eg. "CAll of duty 4" my graphics GPU tem goes to 88 degree celcius and my CPU tem goes to 55 - 57 degree celcius , is it normal or i have to do something ??  otherwise the normal tem of my both GPU and CPU remains to 50 degree celcius ... is it normal ?
> 
> below is the image of GPU under normal condition ( Not playing any games or high end applications)



What you mean by that..?

Those temperatures are fine. You can use Radeon Bios Editor to view your BIOS setting.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Ok. Let us assume i am < absolute noob. I want to install a GFX card. The manual says insert the card in the PCI express slot and make any BIOS changes if required. Refer Chapter 2 for BIOS.
> 
> I go to chapter 2, i see what has been posted earlier. They didnt mention how  primary controller values will change when the card is inserted. internal graphics can be made disabled.
> 
> Just google and you will find so many queries on how to install GFX card on this mobo.



they just given you main steps. its like "do this that this that this ...... and if you face any problem, please refer to Goggle" .



asigh said:


> Asus boards are one of the best. Some of the RoG series have dual BIOS. So if one gets corrupt (bad flash, virus) you can use the secondary, and correct the first. Manuals -- most of the South Asian companies have similar manual. MSI/Gigabyte/Asus. Just translated from native to English. It is sad. I used my manual just to identify the pins and schematic over view.



your point is right but it only covers the upper portion. most ppls go for budget boards, like the H55-H57/785G-890GX. in these section, Asus have started giving the buyers free & no-subscription headaches. what i heard (& read a LOT) is they are buggy. most of the time ram modules don't work well & a hell lot of other issues. i know Asus got a huge lineup so having these silly bugs nothing big. but when you pay 6-7 or even 10k for a board, one expect top notch quality not some odd errors popping up now & than.



asigh said:


> Yes, one cannot solely rely on the manual. Of course the net has a lot of information. I remember assembling my system, took me the longest to figure out the HDD and power pins.



nowadays manual is nothing but a text book. if you don't use reference (Google) you'll face more problem than solving the existing one 



healerneil said:


> For me a resolution of 1680 X 1050 on a 22 inch monitor suffices..other specs Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 (OC to 3.2 GHz), Asus P5KPLAM, 2X2GB DDR 2 Ram Kingston @ 800 MHZ and Seagate 7200.11 500 GB HD, Corsair VX 650 PSU. Currently using a 9600 GT, soon to be sold off , system is about 1.5 years old ..So looking for a graphics card upgrade..Think my processor could do with it and don't nitpick me for that MB..this place will get a heartattack if i ask for anything more from the dealers
> And  yeah, even i am thinking of holding on for a couple of months or three..prices are bound to fall as things heat up..Had completely forgotten about Phys X and CUDA..lower end cards don't utilise much of these but haven't got an idea regarding the upper mid end cards utilisation of Phys X or CUDA
> Whatever reviews Radeon 5850 has garnered seems quite good...NVIDIa scores on having those 2, but is it sufficient enough to NOT choose the ATI Radeon 5850?? Lets wait and see wether we have a strong reply from Nvidia...till then am holding my horses..



GTX465's performance turned out to be same as it was calculated. lets see how GTX460 performs. Nvidia got performance. also pricing almost good. left is somehow lower heat, cause at the end of the day everyone cares about their own personal stuffs more than getting best FPS in a game.



asigh said:


> What you mean by that..?



he means to say IGP by motherboard graphics (card).


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, where can i get the new catalyst 10.4a drivers...? Is there any way to get it offline, my internet connect (tata photon) which i am currently having is bull---- I am barely able to open web pages!

Does this issue of Digit mag has in the included DVD?

Also, if the issue dont resolve  ( I am in non-ac room and the temp. gets a high as 80 C while playing) i might upgrade to a better card. Which card should i go for in range of 5-6k or should i wait for newer series before upgrading.

On a side note, who do you think will win the next battle of Graphic cards - Nvidia or ATi? Or some third party is going to come to the scene...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



walkmanguru said:


> Does this issue of Digit mag has in the included DVD?



may. depends solely on the timing of the release of new drivers. 



walkmanguru said:


> Also, if the issue dont resolve  ( I am in non-ac room and the temp. gets a high as 80 C while playing) i might upgrade to a better card. Which card should i go for in range of 5-6k or should i wait for newer series before upgrading.



get HD5670. nothing like it.



walkmanguru said:


> On a side note, who do you think will win the next battle of Graphic cards - Nvidia or ATi? Or some third party is going to come to the scene...



this time its not easy predict. better do a conference call with ATI & Nvidia or call them up for dinner 

and about third party? Intel larrabee is dead 2nd time. so forget about a 3rd player. atleast for next 5years.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@ pulsar_swift - *the easiest way to install a gfx card is insert it correctly and firmly in it's slot - plug in the power cables if necessary - clear the bios cmos setting by removing and inserting the battery or by jumper settings. When you turn you system back on youyr gx card will be automatically detected and most of the the it does not need any additional config in bios 

*@ chetan.g - *


> if i trun on back my motherboard graphics card through bios then what will happen ?? Also while running games eg. "CAll of duty 4" my graphics GPU tem goes to 88 degree celcius and my CPU tem goes to 55 - 57 degree celcius , is it normal or i have to do something ?? otherwise the normal tem of my both GPU and CPU remains to 50 degree celcius ... is it normal ?



If you have discrete gfx card installed you will get no display and long beeps - the only way to solve this is to reset and clear the cmos setting.

If you gpu is IGP one then there is not much you can do - try fixing a fan above northbridge but if it's a discrete gfx card try increasing the fan speed or else your gfx card has some probs with heating.

BTW, which gfx card do you have or you are using IGP of you mobo ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya, worked for me. I plugged HD5670 today and it worked. No BIOS changes required.

Point to note is HD5670 doesnt need a external power plug coming from the PSU.

I am now wondering if my erstwhile VIP GOLD 500W would have run it ? As the card doesnt require power from the PSU


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> ya, worked for me. I plugged HD5670 today and it worked. No BIOS changes required.
> 
> Point to note is HD5670 doesnt need a external power plug coming from the PSU.
> 
> I am now wondering if my erstwhile VIP GOLD 500W would have run it ? As the card doesnt require power from the PSU



will but highly not recommended running a good setup on a desi PSU. just for saving little money ppls end up paying several thousands more & a dead system.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can my vx 450 power a gtx 465 in my system?Really need to know this please.

@Chetan.g

Buddy whats your gpu?


----------



## achtung (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Please suggets a value for money graphics card withing the budget of 3-4K..
ATI or NVIDIA..??


----------



## healerneil (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> will but highly not recommended running a good setup on a desi PSU. just for saving little money ppls end up paying several thousands more & a dead system.


Excellent point made..I have a Corsair VX 650 and the peace of mind is unparalleled. Have seen lots of my friends PC s blw off thier motherboard only beacuse the local dealers out here don't know anything more than Frontech or Tech Com..Man, just holding the PSU makes you feel like you a are lifting up some Nazi occult device (yeah, I am having a big time Wolfenstein hangover recently ) LOL ^T^..


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok I have a query.I need to format my C drive which currently has win7 installed.I have win7 32 bit on a bootable drive. But I have a 64 bit win7 on a dvd as an image file. Question is,can I install the 64 bit OS from an image drive?? I have never done this before from an image drive. :\ All the formats I have done have been direct from the drive from bootable discs. :\

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

*Correction:-  I have win7 32 bit on a bootable disk


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its not possible to install from image drive. Burn your image to a DVD and install it


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SIghs...thats what I thought. :\
Still thought of asking since it would be less hassle. 
the 64 bit one isn't bootable though. :\


----------



## Revolution (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



achtung said:


> please suggets a value for money graphics card withing the budget of 3-4k..
> Ati or nvidia..??



  ati hd 4670 512mb ddr3.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yep, +1 for that but it would be around rs. ~4.5k.

For 3.8k there is sapphire HD4650 512 MB GDDR3 - but you will need to search for this one really hard.

Another best option is HD5670 around ~ 5.3k from sapphire 

@ *achtung* ( *Attention !* ) - which PSU do you have ?? Mention the model name and wattage ?? Alos what's your cpu ?? Model name and speed ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



healerneil said:


> Excellent point made..I have a Corsair VX 650 and the peace of mind is unparalleled. Have seen lots of my friends PC s blw off thier motherboard only beacuse the local dealers out here don't know anything more than Frontech or Tech Com..Man, just holding the PSU makes you feel like you a are lifting up some Nazi occult device (yeah, I am having a big time Wolfenstein hangover recently ) LOL ^T^..



actually he knows little too much about Frontech & techCom or iBall & not even a single word about Corsair or Seasonic. thats why he recommend Frontech even if that system going run SLI.



topgear said:


> For 3.8k there is sapphire HD4650 512 MB GDDR3 - but you will need to search for this one really hard.



good card for price but never ever seen this one. i'll use word luck". if OP lucky, he'll get this. else no.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jripper said:


> Ok I have a query.I need to format my C drive which currently has win7 installed.I have win7 32 bit on a bootable drive. But I have a 64 bit win7 on a dvd as an image file. Question is,can I install the 64 bit OS from an image drive?? I have never done this before from an image drive. :\ All the formats I have done have been direct from the drive from bootable discs. :\
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> *Correction:-  I have win7 32 bit on a bootable disk



dude...posting in a wrong section......
post it in software section


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys please someone answer my question in the above post.Really need to know that can my psu power a gtx 465 or 5830.


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,
i have g33 mobo, core 2 duo 2.33ghz processor, 1gb ram and 550w power supply, is this sufficient for HD 5670/5570 or GT 240 graphics cards?


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Can my vx 450 power a gtx 465 in my system?Really need to know this please.



Yes you should be fine. It consumes 28W, 128W, 144W on idle, average, load conditions respectively.


----------



## Geek_rahul (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidia GTX 465 is launched in India!!!!!
Sadly for 16.5K  !!_!! 
URL=={*smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=410&category_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=93}

Btw about 460GTX few sites say it may come in June -July bracket any idea of its price. Should I consider waiting for a kick-a$$ combo of dx11+New fermi chip GF104+Physx 
link to article just in case hehee
{*videocardz.com/26151/nvidia-geforce-gtx-460-specs-and-launch-date-leaked#more-26151}


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ asigh

buddy in nvidia site its written that it needs 200w board power.Can you clarify this?And even in some sites the idle and load power are much higher than what you've stated.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they tested it using i7. X58. 1600Mhz ram kit, etc. it'll be high.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@KaranTH85

yeah yeah I know.Its just bothersome to go looking for that specific thread.:\
So posted in the first thread I visited.


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have g33 mobo, core 2 duo 2.33ghz processor, 1gb ram and 550w power  supply, is this sufficient for HD 5670/5570 or GT 240 graphics cards?

please answer


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ asigh
> 
> buddy in nvidia site its written that it needs 200w board power.Can you clarify this?And even in some sites the idle and load power are much higher than what you've stated.



Well nVidia and ATI too, always officially recommend higher PSU, so they play safe. The best I could see:

Hot Hardware : 327W - full system
Hexus : 348W - full system
TomsHardware - 283W - full system
Xbit labs - 231W - Single GTX 465
hardwarecunucks - 324W - full system

I found the xbit lab method to be the most accurate. But again, I think a VX450 should be able to handle it, as long as not heavy OC is taken into play (CPU and/or GPU).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh
Buddy i saw the links. Its very confusing? The 465 even consumes more power than gtx470.How can that be possible?

Even the 5850 consumes far less power than the 465 and is similarly priced but performs better.

Can it fit my system in minimum requirement context?


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
You gave the answer yourself. Give green apple the wide berth, and get the HD5850. It will wipe the floor with a GTX 465 or even GTX470. See *this* review. Basically the Fermi series are croppers, avoid them.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But will my vx 450 be able to power it or my system's gonna blow? Overclocking is out of picture.

Ati has no vx 450 listed in its suggested list of psu's for the 5850.It has vx 550 as minimum requirement for the card.

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

What about physx? Can ati satisfy that requirement?


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI will not provide PhysX. You VX450 is fine for the HD5850.


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nobody bothers hear in this topic to answer my question  please suggest its urgent.
i have g33 mobo, core 2 duo 2.33ghz processor, 1gb ram and 550w power   supply, is this sufficient for HD 5670/5570 or GT 240 graphics cards?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which PSU do you have ?


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

finally someone replied thanks
Mine is Power express 550W.
the guy i bought from says its good for graphics cards.
till now i dont have any complains for a year.


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
No that is a generic, basic PSU. Not good. Even if the GPUs you want are low powered but risky.


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well i will get a better one but are these gpu's are sufficient to run in my pc?
g33 mobo, core 2 duo 2.33ghz processor, 1gb ram. i am also adding 2gb ram.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

corsair CX400 @ Rs 2.8K. Better upgrade to this.


----------



## gazler (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys , I really need some help on this.   I need a graphics card within Rs.3000 to Rs.5000.  I was thinking of 9600GT . Is it fine ?      Also , there is another problem, I have a 17" CRT monitor (Samsung). Will it support a graphics card such as this one ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazler said:


> Hey guys , I really need some help on this.   I need a graphics card within Rs.3000 to Rs.5000.  I was thinking of 9600GT . Is it fine ?      Also , there is another problem, I have a 17" CRT monitor (Samsung). Will it support a graphics card such as this one ?



get HD5670 512Mb from sapphire. just extend your budget by another 400bucks.

if you decided to go 9600GT way which still is an excellent card, your CRT will be supported. also try 9800GT 512Mb. not sure but may come within your budget.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9800GT is around ~5.5k and do keep in mind that it will require a decent PSU to go with.

You can consider GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 also around 6k.

A good PSU to go with these cards is corsair CX400W around 3k.

@ *gazler* - what PSU do you have - Model name and Manufacturer ??


----------



## gazler (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Mine is a Zebronics 450W PSU.              ALSO: are these c ards good enough to play games such as crysis, at satisfying resolutions .


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats ur existing config ? I suppose you need at least FSP Saga II 400W


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys m planning to buy HD 5770 and for that i m upgrading my psu and cabinet...i went to the market and the shopkeeper is giving me a corsair cabinet with smps 650w for 3500Rs...i had only heard of corsair psu but never abt cabinets...can u pls suggest whether to go for it...coz i think its a good deal...corsair cabinet + 650w psu....can u suggest some cabinet models...pls its very urgent???


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cabinet + 650W PSU @ Rs 3500. Impossible. Must be some junk. Definitely not  corsair


----------



## gazler (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am going to use the card with the following config. :-

Core2Duo 2.9Ghz
Asus G41 Motherboard
2GB DDR2 RAM
Zebronics 450W Power Supply
Samsung CRT 17" Monitor.

Please, in case there is a need to change the PSU, give a good and a cheap option.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> cabinet + 650W PSU @ Rs 3500. Impossible. Must be some junk. Definitely not  corsair



Even i was shocked...i mean is he out of his mind...the psu alone costs 3500Rs...and he is giving me a cabinet too...so i just called him and given him the model no as Corsair 600T...waiting for his reply...guess he'll be back in his senses once he finds the cost by himself....lolz

Also are Zebronics and UPN chasis good??? UPN chasis are really great looking for 3k but don't abt their performance...


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys m planning to buy HD 5770 and for that i m upgrading my psu and cabinet...i went to the market and the shopkeeper is giving me a corsair cabinet with smps 650w for 3500Rs...i had only heard of corsair psu but never abt cabinets...can u pls suggest whether to go for it...coz i think its a good deal...corsair cabinet + 650w psu....can u suggest some cabinet models...pls its very urgent???



Please refrain from asking the same query twice in different sections. The contributing members are all the same. I answered you there, now here you got the same/similar answer.

Double post / Cross post link.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazler said:


> I am going to use the card with the following config. :-
> 
> Core2Duo 2.9Ghz
> Asus G41 Motherboard
> ...



FSP Saga II 400W @ 2.2k. 
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.8k. 
CORSAIR CX 400 @ 2.8K


----------



## gazler (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Will the 9600gt play crysis at good resolutions .?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^nope
not at resolutions exceeding 1440x***


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *gazle*r - get the corsair CX400W along with GTS 250 512 MB GDDR3 @ ~6k.

BTW, what's the max resolution of your 17 inch monitor - is it 1280*1024 or 1440*900 ??


----------



## chetan.g (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> What you mean by that..?
> 
> Those temperatures are fine. You can use Radeon Bios Editor to view your BIOS setting.



ohh thanks so 80 degreees while playing is normal ..oky.. I will look forward for Radeon bios editor ..thanks 

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------




topgear said:


> *@ pulsar_swift - *the easiest way to install a gfx card is insert it correctly and firmly in it's slot - plug in the power cables if necessary - clear the bios cmos setting by removing and inserting the battery or by jumper settings. When you turn you system back on youyr gx card will be automatically detected and most of the the it does not need any additional config in bios
> 
> *@ chetan.g - *
> 
> ...



thanks for replying, i had IGP ATI radeon HD 4200 now i had disabled that on and using discrete graphics card XFX radeon HD 5770 



vickybat said:


> Can my vx 450 power a gtx 465 in my system?Really need to know this please.
> 
> @Chetan.g
> 
> Buddy whats your gpu?



XFX radeon HD 5770 .. in my openion u can use any psu of higher 450 W - 600W (for higher power demanding graphics card )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a asrock motherboard with 2gb ddr2 ram 667hz

i cant play COD4 MW2  and all recent games

i have a 29' lcd monitor 1680x1050 and nvidia asrock motherboard ,GeForce 7050/nForce 610i-
graphics controller in motherboard and
intel Pentium Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz


and 
 PCI bridge specs
MCP73 PCI Express bridge
             vendor: nVidia Corporation
             physical id: c
             bus info: pci@0000:00:0c.0
             version: a1
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver

i use 64bit win7

but my sys requirement lab shows the proci and graphics card not enough for cod mw2 and other recent games like crysis,etc

pls suggest shud i upgrade cpu including motherboard or buy graphics card

and does having nvidia gcard have any advantage over normal ones


----------



## gazler (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *gazle*r - get the corsair CX400W along with GTS 250 512 MB GDDR3 @ ~6k.
> 
> BTW, what's the max resolution of your 17 inch monitor - is it 1280*1024 or 1440*900 ??



Its 1280*1024


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gopi_vbboy said:


> i have a asrock motherboard with 2gb ddr2 ram 667hz
> 
> i cant play COD4 MW2  and all recent games
> 
> ...



Your system is not up to the mark to render the types of games you want to play at 1680x1050. You should ideally upgrade, depends what you budget it.

No such direct advantage having an nVidia card.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ can u suggest some gfxcard then for playin most games....a decent one at a budget <8-10k...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

even if you buy a good GFX card, your current CPU will become a bottle neck.


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You need a strong CPU for low resolutions. For that budget, 10K, HD5770 is good. But get a good CPU+PSU.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ chetan.g

You should do a proper cable management in your chassis to get thermal levels down.
Also go for a large fan at the front to suck in air & the rear fan should throw air out. Clean the gpu fan too if possible.

offtopic-Do you work in itc infotech bangalore?


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *chetan.g* - which cabby and how many fans do you have installed the cabby ??

@ *gazler* - for 1280*1024 a 9800GT is enough though i would recommend a Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 ( only Rs.500-600 more ) along wih a corsair Cx400W for future proofing 

@ *gopi_vbboy *- for your screen resoluion :

get a e7xxx series say a e7500 around 5k
Get a Corsair Cx400W @ 3k
Get a GTS 250 @ 6k ( or a HD5770 around 9k - really a great card with low power consumption )

Total = 14k ( or 17k )

for a complete system upgrade :

A AMD Phenom II tri core CPU ( 435 ) @ 3.5k or Athlon II quad core 630 around 4.5k
A good Biostar 758G chip based matx mobo with DDR3 around 4k ( gigabyte also has a mobo around 4.3k with DDR3 )
2 GB ddr3 mem from Transcend/Kingston/A-data/Corsair around 2.5K
A corsair Vx 450W @ 3.8k


----------



## Anitesh (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have a asus EAH4670 1 GB DDR3 graphic card most of the games run fine even devil may cry 4 in super high settings AA16x but when i ran prototype the main menu comes followed by the prologue but when the game starts the visuals r like total brown black and red i can see bullets firing it shows a steady 60-70fps but everything is outline type!!!!!!!! please tell me whats the problem


----------



## healerneil (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gazler said:


> Will the 9600gt play crysis at good resolutions .?


Good resolution I guess on a 17 inch monitor?? At 1024 X 768 it would be quite playable, had got around 28-30 fps most of the time..I know cause I was a proud owner of a 9600 GT uptil now and have got value for every paisa I have spent on it..great card for that budget..ofcourse for a 22 inch LCD,@ 1920 x1200 res it would fail ..
Just a suggestion..and i might be wrong..if crysis is the game of your dreams, i suggest going in for a higher end graphics card..especially as future is gonna bring more DX 11 and more shaders into the frame..spending around 3.5 K now and then again going in for an upgrade..HMM..better i spend 6K on a GTS 250, heard it is quite good...
You might also try tweaking CVargroups in the crysis installation folder for squeezing about 2-5 fps more...gives a more smoother experience..check out the net for tutorials..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> You need a strong CPU for low resolutions. For that budget, 10K, HD5770 is good. But get a good CPU+PSU.



i have C2D 2.5ghz...is that a good cpu for HD5770??? Will get a corsair VX450 PSU.

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------

Hey guys....which one is the best...Saphire HD5770 or Powercolor HD5770???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> i have C2D 2.5ghz...is that a good cpu for HD5770??? Will get a corsair VX450 PSU.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------
> 
> Hey guys....which one is the best...Saphire HD5770 or Powercolor HD5770???



u can go for powercolor 5770 or MSI5770 available @9.5k


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thank u asigh n top gear will look into specs


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> i have C2D 2.5ghz...is that a good cpu for HD5770??? Will get a corsair VX450 PSU.



OC it to 2.8Ghz. than it'll no longer be having bottlenecks.



abhidev said:


> Hey guys....which one is the best...Saphire HD5770 or Powercolor HD5770???



get MSI HAWX or Biostar (cheapest).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> OC it to 2.8Ghz. than it'll no longer be having bottlenecks.
> 
> 
> 
> get MSI HAWX or Biostar (cheapest).



 how do i overclock it...i hope it won't burn my processor out...n abt the cards..tell me which is the best and not which is the cheapest. thanx in advance


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Google for OC. Best card in HD57700 is MSI Hawx edition


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

or go to this thread....



> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125535



and msi hd 5770 hawx is the best card available rite now around 10k budget....


----------



## Dushy_smartguy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I plan to buy a new graphic card based on  NVIdia with DX11 in mind basically(will crysis 2 be a DX11 game), i have a budget of 10000-13500  bucks..please tell me is it worth buying a DX11 card, will there be that  many DX11 games coming this year?? or should i get a gtx 260 to game or wait for nvidia to release more cards of DX11 and another thing will ATI cards work on mt Nforce 750 motherboard..i have a strict budget..can't be taken up or down...I'd be really grateful to hear from you guys.

I have the following configuration 
processor - core 2 duo E6750 extreme
motherboard- Asus P5N-D SLI(nvidia 750 SLI)
Ram- Corsair XMS2 running at 800mhz DDR2
Graphic card- MSI NX8800GT
power supply- cooler master 650W
Lcd- samsung 19 inch


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Dushy_smartguy said:


> I plan to buy a new graphic card based on  NVIdia with DX11 in mind basically(will crysis 2 be a DX11 game), i have a budget of 10000-13500  bucks..please tell me is it worth buying a DX11 card, will there be that  many DX11 games coming this year?? or should i get a gtx 260 to game or wait for nvidia to release more cards of DX11 and another thing will ATI cards work on mt Nforce 750 motherboard..i have a strict budget..can't be taken up or down...I'd be really grateful to hear from you guys.
> 
> I have the following configuration
> processor - core 2 duo E6750 extreme
> ...



no card from Nvidia is a good buy now. go for ATI. go Nvidia if you have excellent cooling in your room + cabinet. moreover your PSU (if its from Extreme series) won't hold an Nvidia card. best is MSI HD5770 HAWX & with the remaining money get 2Gb extra ram.

and ATI cards will run just fine. no issue out there


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey, can anyone tell me the main diff b\w gaming and rendering cards????


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahul.007 said:


> hey, can anyone tell me the main diff b\w gaming and rendering cards????



you answered the question yourself.

rendering --> cards used in rendering, encoding, etc.
gaming --> to play games 

actually main difference is in the firmware used in the cards. so they accept different drivers. & a rendering driver can't play game. cause its not designed to do so.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Dushy_smartguy said:


> I plan to buy a new graphic card based on  NVIdia with DX11 in mind basically(will crysis 2 be a DX11 game), i have a budget of 10000-13500  bucks..please tell me is it worth buying a DX11 card, will there be that  many DX11 games coming this year?? or should i get a gtx 260 to game or wait for nvidia to release more cards of DX11 and another thing will ATI cards work on mt Nforce 750 motherboard..i have a strict budget..can't be taken up or down...I'd be really grateful to hear from you guys.
> 
> I have the following configuration
> processor - core 2 duo E6750 extreme
> ...



For your budget as of now HD5770 is good. But if you plan to play at higher resolution, than a more power accelerator would be required. Regarding Crysis 2, no one as of now can tell how taxing it would be on the hardware. Primarily how much tessellation it will offer, which kills the Dx11 cards. To early to commit. Else you could wait till Crysis 2 is launched (not a bad idea).

You CPU has an unlocked multiplier..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> how do i overclock it...i hope it won't burn my processor out...n abt the cards..tell me which is the best and not which is the cheapest. thanx in advance



u can go for powercolor 5770 or MSI5770 available @9.5k


----------



## Dushy_smartguy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no card from Nvidia is a good buy now. go for ATI. go Nvidia if you have excellent cooling in your room + cabinet. moreover your PSU (if its from Extreme series) won't hold an Nvidia card. best is MSI HD5770 HAWX & with the remaining money get 2Gb extra ram.
> 
> and ATI cards will run just fine. no issue out there



i dnt have excellent cooling in my room but have 2 intake and 2 exhaust fans on my cabinet by CM...ok i'll take your advice and probably go for 5770 HAWX.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> I plan to buy a new graphic card based on  NVIdia with DX11 in mind  basically(will crysis 2 be a DX11 game), i have a budget of 10000-13500   bucks..please tell me is it worth buying a DX11 card, will there be  that  many DX11 games coming this year?? or should i get a gtx 260 to  game or wait for nvidia to release more cards of DX11 and another thing  will ATI cards work on mt Nforce 750 motherboard..i have a strict  budget..can't be taken up or down...I'd be really grateful to hear from  you guys.
> 
> I have the following configuration
> processor - core 2 duo E6750 extreme
> ...


@ 13.5k, ATI HD 5830 is also a good choice. It has a little less performance than the HD 5850, very good performer and far better performer that HD 5770. It is almost as fast as Nvidia GT 465, which is priced at 16.2k.

You can go for MSI HD5830 Twin Frozr II 1GB @ 13.8k. It has a better cooling solution. The card is highly overclockable and can actually beat GTX 465, when overclocked properly.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
+1
5830 is less recommended here
but i've heard too and saw the results that 5830 is better than 5770
nice one at that price point


----------



## Dushy_smartguy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> @ 13.5k, ATI HD 5830 is also a good choice. It has a little less performance than the HD 5850, very good performer and far better performer that HD 5770. It is almost as fast as Nvidia GT 465, which is priced at 16.2k.
> 
> You can go for MSI HD5830 Twin Frozr II 1GB @ 13.8k. It has a better cooling solution. The card is highly overclockable and can actually beat GTX 465, when overclocked properly.



thanx for the input dude.will my CM extreme power 650W be able to take 5830..i'm running MSI NX8800GT OC(well it was the best offering at that time) on it..or i'll need to change it..it has 2 12v rails..that's not a problem..or should i see out this month to see what NVIDIA releases in dx11 so that'll effect the overall pricing scene for ATI also?and the ATI card does not have support for PhysX aswell if i'm not wrong..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys...thanx for all the knowledge sharing and support...i finally got my graphics card today....MSI R5770 Hawk Edition 1gb....and CM HAF-922 cabby and corsair 550w psu....well one more doubt...is it that the fans on the card will be facing downwards or upwards? also i need to get a plug pin for the corsair smps plug as it is not compatible with the common socket we have.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Dushy_smartguy said:


> thanx for the input dude.will my CM extreme power 650W be able to take 5830..i'm running MSI NX8800GT OC(well it was the best offering at that time) on it..or i'll need to change it..it has 2 12v rails..that's not a problem..or should i see out this month to see what NVIDIA releases in dx11 so that'll effect the overall pricing scene for ATI also?and the ATI card does not have support for PhysX aswell if i'm not wrong..



No offense to you, but I think you are the 10th-12th guy I have met this week with a CM E series. Heck....! Were they sold for free or what. Is this CM E week...?

I would not trust this PSU. Better change it. Have seen umpteen cases of this PSU to cause the system to start coughing blood all over the place. It is really sad. 

Get the ATI accelerator, will not regret it. nVidia is a lost boat this time round.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...thanx for all the knowledge sharing and support...i finally got my graphics card today....MSI R5770 Hawk Edition 1gb....and CM HAF-922 cabby and corsair 550w psu....well one more doubt...is it that the fans on the card will be facing downwards or upwards? also i need to get a plug pin for the corsair smps plug as it is not compatible with the common socket we have.



use the plug from your old PSU. It will work


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...thanx for all the knowledge sharing and support...i finally got my graphics card today....MSI R5770 Hawk Edition 1gb....and CM HAF-922 cabby and corsair 550w psu....well one more doubt...is it that the fans on the card will be facing downwards or upwards? also i need to get a plug pin for the corsair smps plug as it is not compatible with the common socket we have.



The fan on the card will be facing the bottom of the chassis. You cannot install it upside down. The PCI.E connector strip on the VGA can ONLY go in one way to the PCI.E dock on the motherboard.

Regarding the Corsair SMPS plug for your power connection, get something like this. Just take the Corsair cable to the electrician.
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/7140/powerconverter.jpg
By the way, great stuff you got there. Enjoy the games....!





pulsar_swift said:


> use the plug from your old PSU. It will work



NO DO NOT. Why...?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The plug is same, it will provide the required input to the PSU. How will the plug make any difference ? Correct me if I am wrong.
 I am using my old psu plug as the corsair plug is not fitting in my UPS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys...thanx for all the knowledge sharing and support...i finally got my graphics card today....MSI R5770 Hawk Edition 1gb....and CM HAF-922 cabby and corsair 550w psu....well one more doubt...is it that the fans on the card will be facing downwards or upwards? also i need to get a plug pin for the corsair smps plug as it is not compatible with the common socket we have.



gr8 thing man.....how much is the total cost....

the card fans will face downwards....

Btw..y u bought VX550...will u overclock ur CPU & GPU.....if not then VX450 was more than enuf....
also if u plan 2 do Cross-Fire in future than VX550 is good....


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> The plug is same, it will provide the required input to the PSU. How will the plug make any difference ? Correct me if I am wrong.
> I am using my old psu plug as the corsair plug is not fitting in my UPS.



What is the point of mixing and matching power cables, and that too of PSUs, where high currents are being passed through. Ok, if you had a Corsair/Silverstone/Tagan power cable before, then I would trust it. But sub-par PSU connectivity cables, I would never trust to be the power link for my psu---> computer. Electrically, yes, it is just a connection, but am sure there is a quality difference in terms of internal metallic contacts and the wire components, which would add / subtract resistance and over all efficiency of the PSU. Plus the original Corsair cable 'is' meant for the unit. You paid for it, just get a Rs 20/-- physical adapter. I spend 6500 on my PSU, no ways, will I use any other power cable. Corsair till the end.


----------



## sudiptochelsea (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys.. need some help here! I have an Intel Core 2 duo 2.7 ghz, 4 GB DDR2 RAM, 500 GB HDD, XFX nforce 630i motherboard, xfx geforce 9600gt 1 GB DDR3 gfx card and a 480 watt psu and an 18.5" widescreen LG monitor. Running games like Assassin's Creed II and NFS Shift shouldn't be a problem on this machine right? But still, at max res., which is 1360 x 768 on my monitor, which all settings turned to high, I'm only getting about 20 fps. Please help. Is it the psu which needs changing or something? Someone plz help!!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Dushy_smartguy said:


> thanx for the input dude.will my CM extreme power 650W be able to take 5830..i'm running MSI NX8800GT OC(well it was the best offering at that time) on it..or i'll need to change it..it has 2 12v rails..that's not a problem..or should i see out this month to see what NVIDIA releases in dx11 so that'll effect the overall pricing scene for ATI also?and the ATI card does not have support for PhysX aswell if i'm not wrong..



Well, I think you should go with some new PSU, as according to most of the Forum members, it is not good enough for a good Gfx card. 
Although there are lot of people in this forum, and I personally know some people who are using Extreme series PSU for a long time without any hassle (for example Hellknight). 
Even my roomie is using it with a GTX285 for almost 10 months without any problem.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh

What is the name of that Physical Adapter ?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> gr8 thing man.....how much is the total cost....
> 
> the card fans will face downwards....
> 
> ...



well i thought it would be gr8 long term investment for 550w...as i got it for 4.9k....well now my ide hard disk going undetected man!!!!....don't know ats the problem.shyaaaaa!!!!! tried everything...help


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> @asigh
> 
> What is the name of that Physical Adapter ?



Not actually sure. I had taken the cable to the shop. Showed the point, he gave it.


----------



## Dushy_smartguy (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Well, I think you should go with some new PSU, as according to most of the Forum members, it is not good enough for a good Gfx card.
> Although there are lot of people in this forum, and I personally know some people who are using Extreme series PSU for a long time without any hassle (for example Hellknight).
> Even my roomie is using it with a GTX285 for almost 10 months without any problem.



ok if i keep using my 8800GT, but use it as a physx card and get a 5830 of MSI..what PSU would you recommend?


----------



## Geek_rahul (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Post a little off topic!!
Needed some advice had to sell my dad's old office PC, at what PRICE should I sell for(specs bellow) and any specific shopkeeper who purchases old PC's ??

CONFIGURATION:
Iball keyboard, Samsung mouse, Samsung Samtron 55V Monitor, Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26GH, Ram 248MB, Intex Cabinet, Intex ATX 300w PSU, Two CD roms.... also attached dxdiag txt for extra information
thanx


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Geek_rahul said:


> Post a little off topic!!
> Needed some advice had to sell my dad's old office PC, at what PRICE should I sell for(specs bellow) and any specific shopkeeper who purchases old PC's ??
> 
> CONFIGURATION:
> ...


 
You can  check Computer  Junction
103-B,Sidhartha Building ,96 Nehru Palace,new Delhi or Call to Rohit @9958249929(I got a visiting card from them, they used to  purchase old pc's) better give him a call first.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Dushy_smartguy said:


> ok if i keep using my 8800GT, but use it as a physx card and get a 5830 of MSI..what PSU would you recommend?



What's your pc config ( in details ) ??

Generally a Corsair HX 650W/TX650 around 6.5-7.2K ( depends on place ) will do just fine


----------



## Dushy_smartguy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> What's your pc config ( in details ) ??
> 
> Generally a Corsair HX 650W/TX650 around 6.5-7.2K ( depends on place ) will do just fine



I have the following configuration 
processor - core 2 duo E6750 extreme
motherboard- Asus P5N-D SLI(nvidia 750 SLI)
Ram- 4 x  1gb Corsair XMS2 running at 800mhz DDR2
Graphic card- MSI NX8800GT
power supply- cooler master 650W
Lcd- samsung 19 inch


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*need some advice*

  i have the following configuration ...

gigabyte 945GZM-S2 ;  pentium d 930 3.0 ghz ; 3 gb ddr2 ram ; point of view 7300gt

now  my graphic card malfunctioned and i wanna buy a new low end graphic card  . budget is around 4k ..
 now my main concern is my power supply ..  its says "rated 300W maximum load 350W"
or something like this .. i  do not wanna change it as budget constrains ... 
will my power supply  be able to support say a 9500gt or maybe a 9600gt if i get it ..or is  there any good ati card at this price ... i am not aware of them .
and if i do have to change my psu plz tell me the cheapest that i could buy to support the cards . 

thnx  in advance..


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k.... it will run fine on your psu.... by the way, what brand (company) is your psu????


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rahul.007 said:


> get Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k.... it will run fine on your psu.... by the way, what brand (company) is your psu????



not sure of the brand .. it came installed with my hcl desktop i bought about 3 years ago ... no mention of any brand .. jut some technical specification and hcl logo and a couple more

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




rahul.007 said:


> get Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k.... it will run fine on your psu.... by the way, what brand (company) is your psu????



not sure of the brand .. it came installed with my hcl desktop i bought about 3 years ago ... no mention of any brand .. jut some technical specification and hcl logo and a couple more

thnx for ur help anyway


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

*DX9 games crashing on en9800gt!*

Hi guys.I have a PC with the following configuration

Intel C2D E7500 @ 2.93GHz
Intel DG41RQI MOBO
Asus EN9800GT Graphics Card
4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
OS:XP and Vista
Well the problem is that DX9 games crash occassionally on my en9800gt.No problems with DX10 games even if they are rendered using dx9 while palying on xp. Also there is no problem while using the onboard GMA-X4500.
I recently figured out that my psu has a rating of 350 watts only.Could this be the problem,if so then why isn't there any problem with dx10 games?I tried updating the driver but it didn't work.Please help......


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Dushy_smartguy* - what's the series of your CM PSU ?

Is it GS/ Real power pro or Extreme plus series ??

@ *Neuron* - your PSU is not enough to power up the 9800GT - get a good PSU like Corsair CX 400W @ 3K asap.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ neuron:-

change that psu to corsair cx 400w @ 2.8k (as topgear suggested) or even a fsp saga 500w @ 2.8k would suffice....

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

@xquib:-

i m nt sure if 4670 would run fine on your rig + psu.... let others comment....


----------



## quad_core (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys

Finally placed an order for corsair vx550w , for 5.2K...i know its bit expensive by rs 300 (approx), but couldnt help it. I came across one PSU from cooler master the GX550 and GX650 . gx650 for around 5.3-5.5K. How is this PSU as  compared to VX550? Should i change my  VX550 and get a  CM GX650? I intend to install a mid-range card like 5770 hawk. 

Also the MSI 5770 hawk 1gb is for around 9.6K .. Is this the right price?

Thanks


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

VX 550 is more than enough for your HD5770. Its tried and tested. CM GX series are new on the block.

MSI HD 5770 Hawx @ 10.1K.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Finally placed an order for corsair vx550w , for 5.2K...i know its bit expensive by rs 300 (approx), but couldnt help it. I came across one PSU from cooler master the GX550 and GX650 . gx650 for around 5.3-5.5K. How is this PSU as  compared to VX550? Should i change my  VX550 and get a  CM GX650? I intend to install a mid-range card like 5770 hawk.
> 
> ...



Hey i got MSI 5770 1gb for 9.7k and Corsair 550w for 4.9k....try to bargain more for the psu...even that dealer was insisting me to go for CM GX550....but then i preferred corsair...don't know which one is better though.


----------



## Dushy_smartguy (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Dushy_smartguy* - what's the series of your CM PSU ?
> 
> Is it GS/ Real power pro or Extreme plus series ??
> 
> @ *Neuron* - your PSU is not enough to power up the 9800GT - get a good PSU like Corsair CX 400W @ 3K asap.



well its 650 extreme series buddy..70% efficiency is what it says so that gets it upto say 420 watts..


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ that is a common misconception

70% efficiency means your PSU draw 845W from wall socket/main power source to deliver 650W. So if your current consumption is around say 320W your PSu will draw 430 approx from the main power socket.

But the main important spec for a PSU is it's 12V ampere rating. As all the peripherals inside the cabby depends heavily on it.

according to the specs your PSU can deliver upto 432 with it's dual +12v rail.

But the power consumption of your rig witha added HD5830 or HD5850 can go upto 460W ( approx ) - so it's better to get a new PSu like corsair TX/HX 650W as I mentioned earlier.

@ *abhidev* - get the corsair VX550W but if you can't find it CM GX 550 should be your alternative chioce.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey i got MSI 5770 1gb for 9.7k and Corsair 550w for 4.9k....try to bargain more for the psu...even that dealer was insisting me to go for CM GX550....but then i preferred corsair...don't know which one is better though.



hi buddy....hows ur system runing......


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

man, people are buying things, but very few are updating the post you last purchase thread.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys,

Firstly, thanks all the guys your advice .. Finally got my Corsair vx550  .. now time for the MSI 5770 Hawk in next mth ..Are the requirements of crysis 2 out? If yes, will it run on my config?( if i get the 5770 hawk, that is ) is there any alternate card at this price point coming up ?? I dont mind waiting for 2 mths also


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5770 for a 22 inch screen and CRYSIS ? It should be playable with 5770 unless you play with high settings
go for a better card say 5850 if possible


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Firstly, thanks all the guys your advice .. Finally got my Corsair vx550  .. now time for the MSI 5770 Hawk in next mth ..Are the requirements of crysis 2 out? If yes, will it run on my config?( if i get the 5770 hawk, that is ) is there any alternate card at this price point coming up ?? I dont mind waiting for 2 mths also



check the price difference of HD5770 HAWX, HD5830 & HD5850. if you get a HD5830 for 3k more than HD5770 HAWX, grab it with both hands


----------



## abhidev (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> hi buddy....hows ur system runing......



No yaar...waiting for my Sata hdd to come from the repair...will hv to fix the RAM and IDE HDD connector issue of my MOBO...wat abt u...got nygames???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> No yaar...waiting for my Sata hdd to come from the repair...will hv to fix the RAM and IDE HDD connector issue of my MOBO...wat abt u...got nygames???



well...how much is the cost of graphics card & cabby


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> well...how much is the cost of graphics card & cabby



6.2 + 9.7 = 15.9k

hey tell me wats ur mobo+processor cost and also the Ram


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> 6.2 + 9.7 = 15.9k
> 
> hey tell me wats ur mobo+processor cost and also the Ram



Damm man...6.2k for a cabby...u shud have purchased a cabby under 3k.....y waste in an expensive cabby...
& ur HDD is ok now???


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Damm man...6.2k for a cabby...u shud have purchased a cabby under 3k.....y waste in an expensive cabby...
> & ur HDD is ok now???



Ya..wanted it for a longer time....n waiting for my HDD to come from repair.

Well u gimme the details with cost of ur pc upgrade....


----------



## abhilash.s (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

please tell me best gfx in rs 3000 ,this is the dead line for my savings. i have gigabyte 945 gcm s2l motherboard .the card will be used for gaming mainly. i have 250 watt psu . ram 1 gb,hdd 160 gb,prosseserdual core 1.80 hz


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhilash.s said:


> please tell me best gfx in rs 3000 ,this is the dead line for my savings. i have gigabyte 945 gcm s2l motherboard .the card will be used for gaming mainly. i have 250 watt psu . ram 1 gb,hdd 160 gb,prosseserdual core 1.80 hz



Ati HD4650 DDR2 512MB video card..........


----------



## abhilash.s (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have inquerd about that card but they were telling it's cost bit more then rs 4000


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont like your psu , better check if it can handle a discrete card first.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhilash.s said:


> i have inquerd about that card but they were telling it's cost bit more then rs 4000



4000? for that card? well better get a 9500GT 512Mb DDR2 (from Sparkle) along with a 450W desi PSU. something like Zebronics Sata 450W. total at 3k.



aby geek said:


> i dont like your psu , better check if it can handle a discrete card first.



250W & handle a discrete card? i doubt its a good one. still it can't handle. change is a must


----------



## abhilash.s (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how about ati 5570

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

how about ati 5570


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Well u gimme the details with cost of ur pc upgrade....



here is list i bought....

1. Core i-5 750                                   10,000
2. Gigabyte GA P55 US3L                        6350
3. Corsair 4GB 1333Mhz                          6300
4. WD 500GB Caviar Blue                        2200
5. Sapphire HD 5770 1GB                        9800
6. Corsair VX 450                                  3650
7.NZXT Gamma                                     2100
8.Logitech USB mouse                             350
9.Two 120mm External Fans (CoolerMaster) 500

I thought of powercolor which is 300rs cheaper...but finally got
sapphire.....


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> here is list i bought....
> 
> 1. Core i-5 750                                   10,000
> 2. Gigabyte GA P55 US3L                        6350
> ...



Hey do u knowanone who takes second hand stuff...i mean iwant to sell my old motherboard and cpu and 3gb DDR2 ram....let me know if u know anyone.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhilash.s said:


> same is the case with in nashik for 9500 it is costed same as 4670
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------
> 
> do u live in india if yes where



i from Guwahati, Assam. here the pricing even worse when i last visit market some 6months ago. 9600GT selling for 6500. now it should come down but hardly ATI based cards.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I recently got this configuration:

1. Phenom X2 555BE
2. Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2
3. Sapphire HD Redeon 5670 1GB
4. 2GB OCZ DDR3 1333Mhz RAM
5. CoolerMaster xtreme 500W
6. WD 500GB Green
7. LG DVD writer
8. Zebronics Bijli (Cabinet)

Can anyone please comment on the Radeon 5670? This is a DX11 GPU, right? Where can I download DX11 from? Also I am planning to buy a 22" monitor which will complement my GPU. Please provide inputs (HDMI connect is prefferred.)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kaudey said:


> Where can I download DX11 from?



DX11 cannot be downloaded it comes shipped with Windows 7


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ DX 11 can be downloaded for Vista- actually they were released as Platform Update 

KB971512 32 Bit Vista 4.6 mb ( Windows6.0-KB971512-x86.msu )
Download details: Update for Windows Vista (KB971512)


KB971512 64 bit Vista 9.4 mb ( Windows6.0-KB971512-x64.msu )
Download details: Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB971512)

*support.microsoft.com/kb/971644


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ DX 11 can be downloaded for Vista- actually they were released as Platform Update
> 
> KB971512 32 Bit Vista 4.6 mb ( Windows6.0-KB971512-x86.msu )
> Download details: Update for Windows Vista (KB971512)
> ...



hmm..then wat abt windows 7


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya, i have one question. I am using Media Player Home Cinema on WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE. I am getting a error that DX9 framework is missing to enable shaders. What should i do here ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> ya, i have one question. I am using Media Player Home Cinema on WINDOWS 7  ULTIMATE. I am getting a error that DX9 framework is missing to enable  shaders. What should i do here ?



This error is coming because, you don't have the latest DirectX 9 distribution installed in your system (off the topic: probably u uninstalled Mass Effect or any other games). Download the latest DirectX 9 distribution for Win 7 and install it. 
You can find it also inside the Mass Effect DVD you have.
Basically DX10 and and DX11 cannot be updated or downloaded. They are basically some extra set of instructions available. Most of the updates normally take place in DX9.
Install it and the error message won't be coming.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *KaranTh85* - windows 7 comes with DX11 - no need to download it separately 

@ *pulsar_swift* - at _Cilus_ has pointed out get the latest DirectX redistributable package from M$ ( June 2010 - the latest one ).

@ *Cilus* - there is no latest directx 9 distribution buddy ( it's only DirectX End-User Runtimes ) as M$ as ditched the naming scheme coz the latest Directx redistributable package can be used with vista and windows 7 as well 

BTW, here's the download link for DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) :
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/...-82AF-AD2AE20B6B14/directx_Jun2010_redist.exe

More info : Download details: DirectX Redist (June 2010)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks bro.


----------



## techgeekcrusador_anuj (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey buddy......i wannna buy a new gfx card within the range of rs. 5k-8k. Am confused to go 4 an ati or nvidia......i hv heard dat at entry level nvidia serves the best...m totally confused..so i seek ur help asap n mah system config is as follows:-
c2q 6600 processor
4gb ddr2 ram
msi motherboard
and hw cn i check dat whether the gfx is compatible with my motherboard or not..??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

5.5k --> hd5670 512mb
9k-->hd5770 1gb


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *techgeekcrusador_anuj *- post your specs clearly 

Mention the Model name/number of your mobo and if possible the chipset

Which PSu do you have - Brand Name - Model Name and Wattage ??

If you have a good PSU :

The best gfx card between 5-8 range is GTS 250 1 GB DDR3 @ 7.5 ( perf wise )

Another good one is HD 5750 around 8K ( power consumption and performance wise )

But the best one is HD 5770 around 9k - biostar has a HD5770 @ 8.7k - if you can go grab it.

If you want a card which does not need a external power power plug then HD5670 512MB  is your best bet @ 5.5K - it has 15-20% low performance compared to 9800GT which is another good card but requires a external power plug.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *KaranTh85* - windows 7 comes with DX11 - no need to download it separately



i know dat...i was asking that is it still available as a separate download...


----------



## abhilash.s (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do you think my psu can handel that card<9500>


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which PSU do you have ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> r 	 		*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*
> @ *KaranTh85* - windows 7 comes with DX11 - no need to download  it separately
> 
> @ *pulsar_swift* - at _Cilus_ has pointed out get the latest  DirectX redistributable package from M$ ( June 2010 - the latest one ).
> ...




Oops. My Mistake.  
Thanks TopGear for pointing it out.


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys, i m fresher in gaming world, i got my pc assembled with intel DG35EC motherboard, (2x2)GB 800Mhz DDR2 Ram, with intel core2 Duo E7500 processor. I have compac q2009 (1600x900) desktop. I want to buy a new graphics card for 5-6k. I searched through net and found ATI Radeon HD 5750 (512MB) fitting best in the price.
can anyone suggest me where this graphics card can be bought in kolkalta. or any other graphics card will be better. I m intrested in playing some of the lastest games.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1st of all for using a HD 5750, you need a good PSU. Let us know what is your current PSU and its rating.
if your PSU is not good enough, *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k *will be a good choice.


----------



## LeeRain (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

DX 11 can be downloaded for Vista- actually they were released as Platform Update 

KB971512 32 Bit Vista 4.6 mb ( Windows6.0-KB971512-x86.msu )
Download details: Update for Windows Vista (KB971512)


KB971512 64 bit Vista 9.4 mb ( Windows6.0-KB971512-x64.msu )
Download details: Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB971512)

Description of the Platform Update for Windows Server 2008 and the Platform Update for Windows Vista
______________________
[url=*www.onlinedatingportfolio.com/]Free Online Dating
short sale homes florida

[/URL]*www.bspconstruction.com.au


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ topgear already gave the links. you simply reposting them


----------



## r4gs (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi,
Need a new g card for my friend.

Budget 5-8k

PC as far as i know,

intel c2d e4300
1gb ram DDR2 800MHz
ho hum psu- probably 450W intex

Note1: I suggested an upgrade to at least 2gb ram so budget will come down accordingly.

Note2: I'm really out of date and have no idea which card is good currently.

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *LeeRain* - why you've re-posted my earlier post ??!!!

@ *gourav.gunjan* - rest assured that you will not get HD5750 @ 6 k anywhere in here - better get a HD5670 512MB @ ~ 5.5k or else extend your budget a little more - say 8.5-9k.

BTW, as cilus has asked what psu you are using - brand name and wattage ??

@ *r4gs* - your friend will need a good psu .

For gfx card along with a good PSU try getting Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.2K along with Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDr3 @ 6k.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its a very tight budget. Isn't there a cheaper card that will run on just the pcie wattage? Something like a half height card? Ati 4670 or equivalent? He'll even be satisfied with an 8600gt but i think that card is a bit too old.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi
i'm planning to buy dell studio 15 and it has a hd 5470
can someone please tell will it be enough to play all latest games at medium settings 
if possible please tell game names with approx frame rate
and if i lower the resolution and then max out the settings will the performance improve


----------



## r4gs (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You will be able to play every single game that has been released, albeit at lower settings. I recommend that you run the games at native resolution with lower settings. Lcd monitors can give very blurry images at lower resolution which will cancel out the advantage of higher settings.

You can probably get smooth performance at medium settings with no anti-aliasing and vsync. You can also dial down settings like motion blur and hdr/bloom which will save some processing grunt.


----------



## rohit_iitb (Jun 26, 2010)

*Please suggest Graphics Card upto Rs. 12K*

I am looking to spend Rs. 10K to 12K to upgrade the graphics card keeping rest of the components same.

I am using 2x 24 Inches Benq g2420 HD Monitors (Dual Monitor Extended Desktop Setup) each at resolution 1920x1080 (x2)

Current System (3 year old)
Graphics: XFX Nvidia 7900 GS 256 MB DDR3
Proccy: Intel Core2Duo E6750 2.66 GHz, 1333 FSB
Mobo: XFX NVidia 650i Ultra Motherboard 1333 FSB
RAM: 4 GB (1 GB x4) Kingston Value Ram DDR2 800 MHz
SMPS: Gigabyte Superb 460 W
HDD: WD 500 GB Blue x2

Others: 
OS Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit (planning to upgrade to 64 bit)
Cabinet CM690

Also, any other small upgrades/ tweaks that can improve performance of my aging system?

Want to do moderate gaming(NFS) and run Win7 with all effects on. HD movie playback and encode.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

12K budget is insufficient. I think you need a powerful GFX card for driving a dual monitor setup. It might require PSU upgrade also.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Windows 7 shouldn't be much of a problem on any half decent g card. However, you really will need a psu upgrade before a g card.
Any mid range card should be enough for your system. None of the newer games will run at full settings even with a single monitor though.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Please suggest Graphics Card upto Rs. 12K*



rohit_iitb said:


> I am looking to spend Rs. 10K to 12K to upgrade the graphics card keeping rest of the components same.
> 
> I am using 2x 24 Inches Benq g2420 HD Monitors (Dual Monitor Extended Desktop Setup) each at resolution 1920x1080 (x2)
> 
> ...



sell the PSU + old card. and get these:

FSP Saga II 500W & MSI HD5770 HAWX. ATI Eyefinity at your doorstep.

total cost: 2.8+9.6 = 12.4k or get HD5830 if you can get into your budget.


----------



## asingh (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Please suggest Graphics Card upto Rs. 12K*



rohit_iitb said:


> I am looking to spend Rs. 10K to 12K to upgrade the graphics card keeping rest of the components same.
> 
> I am using 2x 24 Inches Benq g2420 HD Monitors (Dual Monitor Extended Desktop Setup) each at resolution 1920x1080 (x2)
> 
> ...



If you want to game multi monitor at HD mode, you need dual cards. Based on your system.

1. You have an nForce chipset. So only SLI can run for dual cards.
2. Your processor is too weak to support dual cards -- optimized.
3. PSU is too weak to support SLI also.

You can either, game at single monitor or change your whole system setup. Also be aware of this:
Be absolute sure that your chipset will support an ATI card (if you get one), there have been cases of the new ATI cards not working on nForce, or you could say nForce not working with the HD58xx series.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Please suggest Graphics Card upto Rs. 12K*



asigh said:


> If you want to game multi monitor at HD mode, you need dual cards. Based on your system.
> 
> 1. You have an nForce chipset. So only SLI can run for dual cards.
> 2. Your processor is too weak to support dual cards -- optimized.
> ...



thanks for informing - it would be great if you can point me to some links related to this issue.

Does nvidia cards has same "issue" with ati chipset based mobos or it's just a driver or bios issue which can be fixed by upgrading thr drivers or bios??

as far as I know that earlier nvidia physyx was not working on ati chipset based mobos - but it's fixed now , right ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Here* is one case where the ATI card could not work with an nForce (780i) chipset, even after the BIOS was flashed. Regarding PhysX, that it started to work with ATI cards being primary, that was a broken Forceware driver. nVidia has put in the fix.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks buddy.

but at reading _taurius1_ posts I think his mobo went kaput due to a faulty bios upgrade - let me see if I can find more links related to this issue.

I once bought a ATI RS480 chipset based mobo which was not working with Nvidia Fx5500 gfx card - I mean after installing the driver the display went into black and white mode and the resolution and pictures were also of low quality - I tried even updated drivers - next day the mobo went kaput and I replaced it with some other stuffs.

search completed - conclusion there really some issue with ATI 5xxx series cards and nforce chipsets though with a bios update ATI 5xxx series cards may work with nforce chipsets but only one lucky guy got his HD5850 working without even a bios update 

read these :

*boards.cityofheroes.com/showthread.php?t=218420
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/275321-30-problems-nforce-730i-radeon-5850-post-time-temp
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/274993-33-5850-boot-delay
*vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20091020075948734&board_id=1&model=P5N-E+SLI&SLanguage=en-us&page=3

Seems like most of the guys have long POST issue and some guys have fixed it with latest bios update

what old nforce chipset based mobo owners can do now is to pray to ATi so 
that they release a bios update for newer 5xxx series cards


here some guy has some success :
*www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=643081

CoolerMaster 1000W REAL POWER PRO PSU
Intel Quad Core Q6600 2.4GHz S775
Technology 4x2GB 240DIMM PC2-6400 Gold
Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue SATA-300 7200rpm 16MB x2
XFX S775 nForce 680i SLI ATX A L
XFX HD 5850 1GB GDDR5 HDMI DVI Display Port Out PCI-E 
Cooler Master Stacker 830 (with a lot of cooling)


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
He did mention that his flash went successful. Ideally he should have rolled back....!

All now depends on motherboard manufacturers releasing a new BIOS, I doubt nVidia cares a damn though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats is the difference between bilinear & trilinear filtering.....


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear

Bro can u plz help me understand this ERROR report

12c3_appcompat.txt - download now for free. File  sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload.  FileFactory.com

Plz plz Decode this!!!

THX


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ your GTA IV game is not working - right or it's crashing after starting the game ??

Try to patch the game to the latest version and download latest gfx card drivers from nvidia.

BTW, on which OS you are running this game ?

here's is the patch and download link :

Grand Theft Auto IV Patch 1.0.7.0
*updates.rockstargames.com/patches/gtaiv/title_update_7_EN.zip

@ *asigh* - yep a new bios update release is really needed.

@ *KaranTh85* - bilinear & trilinear filtering is a part of *Texture filtering* - more information can be found on by following these links :

Texture filtering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Texture filtering

Bilinear filtering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Trilinear filtering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anisotropic filtering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear: so wat option u use...bilinear or trilinear


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
I think I wrote this before.

*Anistropic Filtering (AF):*
Is used to enhance the quality of 'textures' in images. It is used to    show greater details at angles which are distant or oblique to the    viewer. For example a farm house really far away. This is with respect    to the camera and not actually the polygon. This takes up a huge amount    of memory bandwidth. Lower resolution textures are used for objects   that  are further away from the camers (read player), to show the affect   of  distance. 

To quicken this process a logic of 'mipmapping' is used. For example if a    window is rendered using 256x256 pixels. Now you want to show this    window at a distance, what does one do. It makes the window smaller in    size --- but why use 256x256 pixels again..? So a shrunk version with a    high quality filter is used. Any many such textures are 'stored' at  run   time, and re used over and over again. But this involves a lot of    calculations and is resourceful on the GPU. 

Now another issue arises. With so many mipmaps, when they are joined    together, the 'joins' will not look nice. You will get uneven surfaces    as distance is varied. We will see this as artifacts. This is corrected    by using Trilinear filtering, in this method each mipmap is filtered    along x-y axis but also with respect to the mipmap next to it. So as  the   angle is changed the AF will start to vary.

You have a good GPU. Try to run games, with these setting as a variable,    you will start to see a difference. To notice AA, look closely at   edges  (no linear). And to notice AF look at distant objects. Yes these   are  important. They are the *eye-candy* drivers, and vary the    performance of the game.

Of course Trilinear is better, but is more taxing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys any idea abt Lucid Hydra.....


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Just google it this time.


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ your GTA IV game is not working - right or it's crashing after starting the game ??
> 
> Try to patch the game to the latest version and download latest gfx card drivers from nvidia.
> 
> ...



Yup mate GTA4 is not working..it starts but just b4 getting on the start Menu ,it crashes and gives me this report.
I am using Win XP Home (sp3) and am having all drivers updated.Plz help me out ....SOme years back i happend to visit a Forum on some site where people used to decode the Report ...if u can do that for me....i wud the happiest guy!
Wht exactly is causing the crash?


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ niraj trehan - I can't tell you why exactly the game is crashing as I won't be able to decode it any further - there are many online forums regarding this where you can post such error report. If nothing is fixing your issue try to contact the game publisher - they might be able to help you out or else there are many forums related to GTA - try asking your question there.

Have you patched the game to the latest version 

I remember once I was not able to run CoD 4 - after I updated it to the latest versionI was able to play it .

BTW, I've played a few missions of GTA IV on vista x64 home premium - never faced a error coz I updated the game before even launching it 

@ *KaranTh85* - I use ( or try to use ) trilinear most of the time but if the game fells slow I go down to bilinear


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Niraj:
Which GPU you have, you signature does not make sense. Do one thing, run Furmark is the system stable.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think he is using a GTX 280 1GB now. He seems to given the history of the card he used previously


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Just google it this time.



c'mon man...then wats the meaning of this thread....
this is my query....


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> i think he is using a GTX 280 1GB now. He seems to given the history of the card he used previously


U are spot on mate!!!

Actually i used a clever wit to make a fool out of Rashi Peripherals!!

I had GTX XXX 8800.....It happened to crash down due to heat!
now it was under warranty and I asked them to replace the same!

they said that HEat issues arent edealt in warranty.
I sent them a letter from Consumer Court .
and they reacted like whoaa!!
I said U people were like A$$****s and gave me mental trauma and all stuff !

and they said they dont have the model 8800GTX xXX in store and i have to wait for 5 months.
I said u can retake the value of my card and i will buy another card of same price tag...now the card was 8 months old !
and by then GTX models were out!
they gave me GTX 260 ....i used it for a week or so,and again contacted them taht it is underperforming my last card and i need a upper Version of teh card...adn they gave me GTX 280 by taking just 1k more!
so overall my gtx 280 cae for 40k which was actually of 49k at that time!!

heheheheh

I shared this info previously wid u people but hid that Consumer thingy !!!


@Can u give me download for furmark....I found a trojan file!

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




topgear said:


> @ niraj trehan - I can't tell you why exactly the game is crashing as I won't be able to decode it any further - there are many online forums regarding this where you can post such error report. If nothing is fixing your issue try to contact the game publisher - they might be able to help you out or else there are many forums related to GTA - try asking your question there.
> 
> Have you patched the game to the latest version
> 
> ...


Mate the game worked fine without the patch 3 -4 months earlier!
and i searched a lot of Forums///but no help....its not a GTA4 prob....
Some driver is conflicting....
I need a tech forum where this REPORT can be decoded.
can u gimme a link of such a forum if u knw!

PLZZZZZZ


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Here is the link.


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *LeeRain* - why you've re-posted my earlier post ??!!!
> 
> @ *gourav.gunjan* - rest assured that you will not get HD5750 @ 6 k anywhere in here - better get a HD5670 512MB @ ~ 5.5k or else extend your budget a little more - say 8.5-9k.
> 
> ...




ummm... i dont have a nice enough psu... it has 450 watt power supply and brand name is circle.. well thats not popular i know.. but it even does not have any 6 pin power connector which is neccesary.. well u said that getting  5750 is not possible at 6k... how much does it cost???also i found that gts 250 costs about 7-8k.. from where will i get it at 6k????? thankx for reply..

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




Cilus said:


> 1st of all for using a HD 5750, you need a good PSU. Let us know what is your current PSU and its rating.
> if your PSU is not good enough, *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k *will be a good choice.



i think u r right i need to get new psu.. but my older ones too has a power rating of 450 watts... but does not has any 6 pin..power connector...but there are plenty of 4 pin connectors.. brand name is circle.. _(i know its not famous one, but that was only in shop and the shopkeeper made me n my father convinced thats good.)... _now what should i do.. i have a budget of 6k for graphics card and abt 2k for psu..


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys i ran FUrmark bullshit on my PC and Temp max was 95...and I pressed ESC....the moment i came back on my desktop SPEEDFAN recorded GPU temp as 86....!!
I am really scared with this thing now..............

I dont want to lose my GPU now!
i am having ULti air flow in my cabinet!

Anything u may suggest!???

i play GTA 4 ths days and temp seldom go over 72/////


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
First of all, mind your language. 

We are here trying to help you. I had recommended Furmark to you, since it checks GPU stability. It stresses your card to 100% -- if the GPU can handle this application, it means there is no issue with your GPU hardware, and the reason for GTAIV not running lies else where. Are you using a legitimate copy of the game..? Also which Foreceware version are you on. Is your Dx9 fully patched. Try to reset the BIOS also one.

Best of luck.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

his siggy looks encrypted to me


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> First of all, mind your language.
> 
> We are here trying to help you.
> ...


Plz re-read my post ...I dint use any word against u...If u feel like being opposed bcz i called the soft a bullshit ,i think u need to relocate some neurons,and read my post again.
no offence again!
thankx for the info about that thing"Furmark"
SO waht is the temp on it suggestng???

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> his siggy looks encrypted to me


naah mate it was just that I wanted to share my experience of cards wid u guys as i have had handled 5 grphic cards and ruined 3 !!
LOL


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, i want some help here.. can someone plz suggest me any good graphics card at 6k in banglore. my bro is gng to get it tomorrow there. I want to play games like gta IV and crysis 2..(DX11)... i will buy new psu as per requirement after he brings the graphics card...(I wanted to have ATi 5750 512MB, is it possible at such budget??)

i found that 512 mb cards will work fine at the resolution i m demanding for, so u may give me price and, if possible the place to find that card.. plzzzz...

Here's my configuration -
___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz || Present psu - Circle 450 watt || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*Niraj*, I can very well read. I know that expletive was not at 'me'. Its just that this is not the approach on a forum like this. We are advising you some 'thing', and you are terming it else wise. It is one of the most basic things which we can suggest being remote to you. I asked you some questions in post# 11331, we can continue post that.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ niraj trehan - I don't know about any kind of forums which can decode the text file file you've posted.

If there are any experienced guy in any forum they may be well decode your txt file - keep trying on some different forums as well.

As you've said your game ran well earlier then there might be some software running in the background that is conflicting with the game - try disabling in-necessary services and applications using msconfig or use a software called gamebooster which offers an option to close un-necessary services and programs.

Launch gamebooster - stop un-necessary services and programs running in background and try the game.

patch the game and try again or else you will have to do a fresh installation of the game or windows itself.

@ *gourav.gunjan* - try getting palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ ~ 6k along with corsair vx450W @ ~ 4k.

HD 5750 costs around ~8k


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> First of all, mind your language.
> 
> We are here trying to help you. I had recommended Furmark to you, since it checks GPU stability. It stresses your card to 100% -- if the GPU can handle this application, it means there is no issue with your GPU hardware, and the reason for GTAIV not running lies else where. Are you using a legitimate copy of the game..? Also which Foreceware version are you on. Is your Dx9 fully patched. Try to reset the BIOS also one.
> ...


agreed mate!
I apologize if some word Disturbed you....
actually mate i somehow got my gta 4 working !
So dont want to mess around Drivers now!
LOL///
and i really fear updating bios and all !

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

hey one thing i wanted to ask........i ran Furmark for 52 sec and temp max of gpu was like 92C ..... waht was this?and is it ok??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> naah mate it was just that I wanted to share my experience of cards wid u guys as i have had handled 5 grphic cards and ruined 3 !!
> LOL


3 out of 5
u seem to be a professional at that.huh?!?!

anyways theres a mistake in ur sig
try to find it out and correct it meanwhile

also did u had a genuine copy of gta4?


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
Nope mate!!

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

actually Piracy is in blood of indians mate!

If u are getting same thing working on ur PC for 40 odd rs and for rs 500 original...Just for a sheer joy of ORiginal ,hardly one or two will buy original.
GOvt is responsible for the same!
In our city U can get anything u want for mere 25 Rs for a Music CD,40 Rs a DVD game,25 CD game, blah blah.....

This is a serious issue and i know many of us will volutarily say that Kindness and being helpfull both start from home,but yeah only after U are earning urself...Till now,when u r on ur pocket money,I think Piracy will be a major boon for teens as for those who are getting pocket money worth 500Rs wont like to let it go on one game,rather will buy 10 Game DVDs.
No??

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




topgear said:


> @ niraj trehan - I don't know about any kind of forums which can decode the text file file you've posted.
> 
> If there are any experienced guy in any forum they may be well decode your txt file - keep trying on some different forums as well.
> 
> ...


Bro game takes 3 hours for Installation !!!LOL !!

thanx for the help anyways!


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



niraj trehan said:


> actually mate i somehow got my gta 4 working !
> So dont want to mess around Drivers now!
> LOL///
> and i really fear updating bios and all !
> ...




Okay, good to hear, that GTAIV is working. What change/modifications you made to get the game to function all right.

Regarding Furmark, it pushes your GPU all the way to 100% usage. So you get 10-15C more of temperatures. We use it to check stability of OC and GPU. 92C is all right for Furmark. Of course no one games on Furmark, and no game will stress it the same. Your GPU is all right. Game on, enjoy.


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *gourav.gunjan* - try getting palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ ~ 6k along with corsair vx450W @ ~ 4k.
> 
> HD 5750 costs around ~8k



Thankx bro... I myself too googled whole night around the web and at last i m too glued to palit GTS 250 512mb graphics card... If some one wants to know more abt it u can get latest price and features here --->

BitFang - Palit NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card

once agn thankx a lot...

Well I want to discuss abt memory size of gpu... _some sites said that for resolutions less than 1920x1080, 1GB memory in gpu are not needed..._ If it is so then is *memory size* *proportional to resolution*?? if yes then *how*???? 

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz || Present psu - Circle 450 watt || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Okay, good to hear, that GTAIV is working. What change/modifications you made to get the game to function all right.
> 
> Regarding Furmark, it pushes your GPU all the way to 100% usage. So you get 10-15C more of temperatures. We use it to check stability of OC and GPU. 92C is all right for Furmark. Of course no one games on Furmark, and no game will stress it the same. Your GPU is all right. Game on, enjoy.


thax bro !
I am relieved!


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *gourav.gunjan* - memory size depends upon a lot of things -

GPU architecture
GPU series
Memory type
Resolution
The Game you are playing
The game settings

Generally games @ high resolution benefits from high end gpu with more ram as high end gpus can use the extra rams very efficiently.

But that can not be said for low end and mid range gpus equipped with a truck load of memory - simply they don't have that much power to keep utilize that much memory.

Memory type and - for eg. GDDR3 256 bit is better than 128 bit GDDR3 or GDD2 mems but GDDr5 128 bit can be compared to 256 bit GDDr3 in terms of performance.

For resolution memory amount though plays an important role it depends upon the above mentioned things at a great extent.

@ high resolution and settings say a game will give around 2-3 fps boost for a particular gfx card eqquiped with higher memory for eg GTS 250 512MB and GTS 250 1 GB. This is because GTS 250 don't has the enough power to utilize the extra amount of mem very efficiently.

But if you change to a better card say HD 5850 1 GB then you will get a huge boost in performance as HD5850 has got enough power to utilize the memory properly.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *gourav.gunjan* - memory size depends upon a lot of things -

GPU architecture
GPU series
Memory type
Resolution
The Game you are playing
The game settings

Generally games @ high resolution benefits from high end gpu with more ram as high end gpus can use the extra rams very efficiently.

But that can not be said for low end and mid range gpus equipped with a truck load of memory - simply they don't have that much power to keep utilize that much memory.

Memory type and - for eg. GDDR3 256 bit is better than 128 bit GDDR3 or GDD2 mems but GDDr5 128 bit can be compared to 256 bit GDDr3 in terms of performance.

For resolution memory amount though plays an important role it depends upon the above mentioned things at a great extent.

@ high resolution and settings say a game will give around 2-3 fps boost for a particular gfx card eqquiped with higher memory for eg GTS 250 512MB and GTS 250 1 GB. This is because GTS 250 don't has the enough power to utilize the extra amount of mem very efficiently.

But if you change to a better card say HD 5850 1 GB then you will get a huge boost in performance as HD5850 has got enough power to utilize the memory properly.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ high resolution and settings say a game will give around 2-3 fps boost for a particular gfx card eqquiped with higher memory for eg GTS 250 512MB and GTS 250 1 GB. This is because GTS 250 don't has the enough power to utilize the extra amount of mem very efficiently.



So,U mean if I want to play GTA IV @1080p resolution with not the high detait the GTS250 512MB will be more than enough ?
1GB memory will booost 2-fps@1080p ?

If its true then why should I spend 1K more for 1GB ?

BTW,is there any other brand in the market who selling 512MB GTS250 @6K ?
Actually I don't want to gmable with Palit anymore.....


----------



## nav18 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can you tell me which is card is cheap and good enough to play  GTA4,Ashes 2009,NBA 2k10,sims 3 etc.
They all require 256mb minimum memory.

My pc config is 

intel C2D 8400
2048 mb ram(I am going to upgrade it to 4gb)
mercury motherboard with 256mb nvidia GeForce 7050/nForce 610i graphic card

In this configuration I play these GTA4 in 800*600 resolution with minimum texture with 24fps.

Can you tell me the one I need to play them in 1600*900 with max texture.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nav18 said:


> Can you tell me which is card is cheap and good enough to play  GTA4,Ashes 2009,NBA 2k10,sims 3 etc.
> They all require 256mb minimum memory.
> 
> My pc config is
> ...


above all the GTA4 is the most demanding game

go for 
1->HD 5770 @9k (or below if lucky)
2->HD 5750 @8k
3->Hd 4850/GTS 250 @7k appx

remember all cards should be more than 512 MB


----------



## nav18 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanx so much for quick reply


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nav18 said:


> thanx so much for quick reply


no problem bro
but u should have told he budget too


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTA IV is no ways a demanding game -- at least on the GPU. It does not accelerate graphics using hardware, but does it via the CPU. It need a quad core CPU with quick ram. GPU does jack-squat for GTA IV. Its a bad port.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> GTA IV is no ways a demanding game -- at least on the GPU. It does not accelerate graphics using hardware, but does it via the CPU. It need a quad core CPU with quick ram. GPU does jack-squat for GTA IV. Its a bad port.


ya man...u r a full house wikipedia i knw.....cheers


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> So,U mean if I want to play GTA IV @1080p resolution with not the high detait the GTS250 512MB will be more than enough ?
> 1GB memory will booost 2-fps@1080p ?
> 
> If its true then why should I spend 1K more for 1GB ?
> ...



it fully depends on the game. for Crysis ---> more memory, better.
COD MW ---> 512Mb enough if GPU is fast one.

its like that. you can't just point to a game & say it can utilize 1Gb fully until testing it.



piyush120290 said:


> above all the GTA4 is the most demanding game
> 
> go for
> 1->HD 5770 @9k (or below if lucky)
> ...



mhm. don't forget PSU. else the whole thing will go to waste.


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also depends on the resolution being played at. If using HD or greater 1 GB is a must since so many textures need to be loaded at run time.


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, I have bought my first graphics card !!

MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3.. its with coller pipes...

I think it will work gr8, even i oc the card a bit... what do you all say abt it.??. how much oc would be possible if i get one 450w psu with intel E7500.

*@topgear -* That means at 1600x900 res. the 1gb gts 250 will not be able to utilize its full power.. well what abt some upcoming games will they be such that gts 25o will be utilizing the mem or my money gone in waste/???

*@nav18 - *Well i know i m fresher here.. but i have gone through whole web for searching my Graphics card.. well i think u should stick at geforce 9600 gt 512mb for gaming.

*@ashigh* - well removing GTA4 from the list which other games(released recently) in market uses cpu.. n can u plz explain it why?(a little)

@*KaranTh85 - *I m wid u... i have read many post by him.. he is simply gr8.. and u too.. 

*@sam.shab - *Atleast u brought me some good news..  So the next release crysis 2 willbe running fine on my pc..?? (my current pc config is at bottom)

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Interesting question. Mostly I remember GTA IV being the bummer in the lot, of latest releases. It was a console port, so it just did not realize the GPU. 

Crytek franchisee games are the best when it comes to GPU use. Heck, that is why they are still used for benchmarking, cause they stress the GPU the most. For sure Crysis II will be heavily GPU dependent. Yea, even I am waiting for that one. 

Try BC2 and see what it does to your GPU, or Metro, it even brings my system to the knees. You will get PhysX with Metro -- nice eye candy. Tons of sparks, dust, particles, breaking objects. Really heavy on the GPU. Love it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> GTA IV is no ways a demanding game -- at least on the GPU. It does not accelerate graphics using hardware, but does it via the CPU. It need a quad core CPU with quick ram. GPU does jack-squat for GTA IV. Its a bad port.


ya bro i know 
that game was the most demanding in his wishlist

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> mhm. don't forget PSU. else the whole thing will go to waste.


ooops this thing i forgot to ask


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have installed Crysis today, I will be playing it. Still trying to figure out the controls. The graphics are miles ahead of MASS EFFECT


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> I have installed Crysis today, I will be playing it. Still trying to figure out the controls. The graphics are miles ahead of MASS EFFECT


hey can u post a nice screenshot?
i wanna se how is 5670 giving the eye candy?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

how to take screen shot while gaming ? Print Screen will work ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup it will


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

okie gimme 5 mins.

No man print screen is not working. I am getting black screen when i am pasting it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ur time starts now


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Interesting question. Mostly I remember GTA IV being the bummer in the lot, of latest releases. It was a console port, so it just did not realize the GPU.
> 
> Try BC2 and see what it does to your GPU, or Metro, it even brings my system to the knees.



Ok... _That's something looking near to the point_....._ GTA4 was a console game...

_*well this brings me a new question... *whats difference between decoding and processing game codes in consoles and in PC?????

Hey sorry for my innocence, but whats that BC2...(i know about metro 2033)  
---------------------------

Hey guys, i m very Patience-lessly waiting for Half life 3..  ... I loved previous half lifes so much that i played them 3-4 times.. and some levels 8-9 times... 



pulsar_swift said:


> I have installed Crysis today, I will be playing it. Still trying to figure out the controls. The graphics are miles ahead of MASS EFFECT



Ya i played crysis warhead on one of my frnd's lappie.. graphics were awesome.. i hope u will enjoy playing it.. 

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

already posted the result that the print screen is not working


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> already posted the result that the print screen is not working


koi nai bhai
asingh will surely tell how to do this
i'll w8


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> how to take screen shot while gaming ? Print Screen will work ?



hey i dunno whether printscr will work or not but this works...

first open editor whlie playing (press ~)

then once you want to take a shot simply type

e_screenshot 1

and it will take the shot minus the HUD.

you should find you shots within the crysis folder under game/screenshots/highres

for third person view just press f1...

hope that helps! 

you can find more details here...
*forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?threadid=242778

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gourav.gunjan said:


> Ok... _That's something looking near to the point_....._ GTA4 was a console game...
> 
> _*well this brings me a new question... *whats difference between decoding and processing game codes in consoles and in PC?????
> 
> Hey sorry for my innocence, but whats that BC2...(i know about metro 2033)



It is highly different, cause the console hardware architecture is different to a PCs. So the way the game is coded (read hardware it can utilize efficiently is different). Usually a development studio write separate code for each flavor: PC/Xbox/PS3. But to save money they just PORT the code from the native code they initially wrote. This way the textures are bad, and the controls, and PoV is not that good. The RE series were famous for this. It usually is apparent in TPS (Dead Space). 

BC2 is Battlefield : Bad Company 2. An excellent shooter released by EA. Highly on the line of COD : MW I, II.



pulsar_swift said:


> I have installed Crysis today, I will be playing it. Still trying to figure out the controls. The graphics are miles ahead of MASS EFFECT



Mind you, this game was released in November 2007, and still no other game is even close to it. Totally destructible environments, real time of day, occlusion mapping, parallax occlusion to name a few affects are available. Crytek is way way ahead in gaming.

I have Warhead screenshots, but will not steal the thunder from you. Download FRAPS, this lets you take screenshots via a hot-key while playing. Post them, we are all waiting..........!


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ gourav.gunjan - your money was not wasted - be happy with your gfx card and congrats for your purchase. 

For upcoming games  the performance will depend upon a lot of things like DX version being used, backward compatibility with earlier DX version and most importantly code optimization.

Don't expect to get best performance out of a gfx card for every future game - for your resolution though GTS 250 seems to be enough that can not be guaranteed for the future though. 

Can you compare the performance of a pricey 7950GX2 with a decently priced 8800GT.
similarly though GTS 250 is good it's a aged gfx card too ( based on 9800GTX+ ) which can give strong performance in most current generation games but that can't be said for every future game.

And don't forget there will be loads of games so you may get great performance with most of the games but not all. You've gotten the best gfx card for your budget though.

@ *Revolution* - GTA IV is more cpu hungry than GPU as asigh has pointed it out and I've never seen more than 65 fps in GTA IV ( referring to tom's hardware test @ max resolution and setting ).

The extra mem of GTS 250 will depend upon on the game most - in some games you may get a huge fps boost but most of the time it will not be that much huge

To utilize 1 GB mem from Nvidia you will need a powerful GPU like GTX 260 atleast


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So,GTS250 512MB good for 1080p game ?
I mean who want to spent 1K more for 2-3fps.
BTW,is there any other brand available for 512MB version except Palit in Kolkata ?


----------



## mac555 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am thinking of buying dvi cable so is it worth to buy a dvi cable because my samsung lcd came with vga cable only...will the quality be better than vga output...


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> BC2 is Battlefield : Bad Company 2. An excellent shooter released by EA. Highly on the line of COD : MW I, II.


yup.. i got it.. i read abt it in digit and saw on web but i got confused wid short for...my mistake lol..

did u all see the new game *i m alive* trailer?? I think it has got new type of game play (except of those zombies and aliens)...also a game *portal 2*...

Do you know something abt them??

well _i have one more query, _' what did steam Half life 2 depended on, GPU aur CPU??? '(i think it depended on gpu for more....)
" And about that serious engine 3 (serious sam 3), is it cpu or gpu hungry? "

*@topgear -* thankx... well i too know that the card will not support best graphics till even 8 months.. but i will be using it till at last 2 years.. well decreasing settings a bit may give satisfactory fps... about DX11.. the games having it will also support DX10 i hope... what-so-ever for present the card should give superb performance at medium res.

well i asked about over clocking the msi gts 250 card.. does anyone know about it????

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Half Life series = moderate on graphics + heavy on physics. fast proccy will give it a side kick.
Serious Sam = graphics mainly. just you should know anything that moves should b DEAD. & also that pressing mouse fires the gun. done


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> Half Life series = moderate on graphics + heavy on physics. fast proccy will give it a side kick.
> Serious Sam = graphics mainly. just you should know anything that moves should b DEAD. & also that pressing mouse fires the gun. done




 HAHAHAHAHA

but seriously, playing serious sam was really interesting and little addictive...


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Half life and SS are both old, so will not tax systems too much, true. Want to see what Crysis 2 throws up. Am sure a bunch of us will be upgrading big time...!


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Topgear/Asigh and other veterans

Hey guys is there any Software wich organizes ur games in one section?
Like that of VIsta Game Feature...???
I m sorry i am posting it here but i cudnt find any odr thread this actv,..thax


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Revolution* - if you don't mind playing some games at medium settings with HD resolution then GTS 250 512MB should do the job just fine.

For GTS 250 you can look for MSI and XFX one - they will cost you arounbd ~6.7-7k

@ *gourav.gunjan* - yep - for present games GTS 250 is powerful enough at medium resolution and yes, most of the DX 11 titles will be backward compatible but some will not - for rg. Just Cause 2 

@ *niraj trehan* - there are launcher apps like PS Hot Launch VVL for organizing start menu item and many more - it's really a freeware gem 

PS Hot Launch is meant to quickly run different applications.

Another good one is launchy - this is also a best ( OS ) freeware 

Launchy: The Open Source Keystroke Launcher


----------



## Revolution (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Revolution* - if you don't mind playing some games at medium settings with HD resolution then GTS 250 512MB should do the job just fine.
> 
> For GTS 250 you can look for MSI and XFX one - they will cost you arounbd ~6.7-7k



I know @1080p with high setting u will not be able to play todays latest game even if u have 1GB GTS250.
The price u quoted for 512MB or 1GB ?
BTW,do u think we can get the old HD4870 512MB at cheap price though its a power hungry card ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Crysis 2: Lower System  Req, Better Graphics*

*media.bestofmicro.com/Crysis-2-Screenshots,J-D-240457-1.jpg

Crysis 2: Lower System Req, Better Graphics

CryEngine 3 development engine for the Crysis 2 ensures that the game looks similar irrespective the platform it is being played on whether it is PC or a thorough gaming console. The first edition sequel will require intel core 2 duo(2.2GHz)/ AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ processor, 2GB of RAM and a graphics card that should be similar to a NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS variant


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@piyush - *Yup i too read it somewhere that the upcoming crysis 2 will be running on older pc(s).... well i read the news u have anchored in ur post... Grt!!! 

*@topgear - *The application is simply grt! thankx dude!! But we can use docks for that purpose too...

*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=w...iubmd9vsSGVAMDIcA&sig2=EPwMxqh11wKRVG6agh77ww

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gourav.gunjan said:


> *@piyush - *Yup i too read it somewhere that the upcoming crysis 2 will be running on older pc(s).... well i read the news u have anchored in ur post... Grt!!!



to put in simple words. "games becomes more heavy on system with time, Crysis 2 will ask for same power as its predecessors. not more."


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when is crysis2 expected.............


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> when is crysis2 expected.............



around Christmas. maybe before or may get delayed. all depends on what the mood of EA


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so a lot of time to wait ...........


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

playing luxor adventures right now coz dont have gpu to play big games.

@crysis 2: it was initially sep24th then went december, and now hear it will be autumn 2010. who knows wch is corrct.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aby geek said:


> playing luxor adventures right now coz dont have gpu to play big games.



is its full name Luxor: amun rising? or am i talking about a different game?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope luxor amun rising is different . luxor adventures is the latest.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it free or a 60min trial? as its from game house i guess its 60min trial. & as u playing it. i guess its illegal


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Revolution* - the price is for 512MB GTS 250
HD4870 ( if you can find one ) will cost around 8-8.5 k so no point in going with this one as better DX11 cards like HD5770 can be baged for 9.5k.

@ *gourav.gunjan* - but buddy your mentioned app is only for win 7 users but the two app I mentioned can be used with xp and win7 both - have some sympathy on old xp users


----------



## Revolution (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Revolution* - the price is for 512MB GTS 250
> HD4870 ( if you can find one ) will cost around 8-8.5 k so no point in going with this one as better DX11 cards like HD5770 can be baged for 9.5k.


Thanks.....

Better I will wait for price drop cos my budget is 6K for GPU.....


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> i think he is using a GTX 280 1GB now. He seems to given the history of the card he used previously



bro can intel i5 + hd 5770 1gb + 4gb ddr3 ram can play GTA4 @ all max settings.?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

depends on your screen resolution. What is your monitor's max resolution ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes should be. What resolution..?


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *gourav.gunjan* - but buddy your mentioned app is only for win 7 users but the two app I mentioned can be used with xp and win7 both - have some sympathy on old xp users



Yup!... well not the less Rocket docks works wid XP yaar!!!..  And actually these look cool... well *niraj *if ur system ram is less than u can go wid the PS Hot Launch. Cause it doesnt sucks ur memory... 

*@ aby geek - *whenever crysis2 gets launched, we all are gonna play it!! 

*@revolution - *Dont take me wrong but till u will wait, the games will get more heavy and the 5770 will become small thing to manage such games... well the GTS 250 512MB costs near to 6.3-6.4k... I think u should go for it! (for now ofcourse)

*@a2mn2002 - *Well, what so ever ur resolution be(thinking u r _normal _indian boy like us who does not has more resolution then 1920x1080 ) GTA will run fine... even it does fine on my 1600x900 res desktop with older cpu and gts 250... u can find performance videos at youtube.. there is bunch of it... i hope that will clear it!!!

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one is better for me????

9600GT 512MB
or GT220 1GB DDR3

both selling at same price

NO ATI CARDS AVAILABLE SO DONT SUGGEST, only these two cards are available.

i have ,

intel pentium dual core E5300 2.6GHz
ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS mobo
2GB DDR2 RAM
450W SMPS without PCIe power connector

thx


----------



## nvidia (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey, 
I haven't been upto date on graphics cards lately. Could someone tell me what options ill have if I have a budget of 7-8k?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> which one is better for me????
> 
> 9600GT 512MB
> or GT220 1GB DDR3
> ...



9600GT is far better than GT220. GT220, frankly speaking, is a piece of crap as its small brother GT210 is.
Go for 9600 GT. But I don't think your current PSU will support it. at least go for some 500W/600W PSU from some good local brand or *Gigabyte LC400 80+ 400W @ 1.6k.

*


> Hey,
> I haven't been upto date on graphics cards lately. Could someone tell me  what options ill have if I have a budget of 7-8k?



Go for HD 5750 based card. Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k will be a good choice


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



happy17292 said:


> which one is better for me????
> 
> 9600GT 512MB
> or GT220 1GB DDR3
> ...



I think u should go wid 9600 gt 512mb cause there is no use extra 512 mb wid low power gpu(gpu will not be able to use the whole memory).. well whats ur budget is? i think that the card u r buying is very out of date.. plz give following specifications..
1) desktop resolution
2) why r u buying card.. if u mean to buy for gaming go for some card like GTS 250 512mb (palit egreen @ 6k) or (if budget is less) 9800 GT 512mb @5k (zotac) and use 4 pin to 6 pin PCIe connector molex ... there's no use of 6 pin PCIe connector.. 



nvidia said:


> Hey,
> I haven't been upto date on graphics cards lately. Could someone tell me what options ill have if I have a budget of 7-8k?



Well in budget of 7-8k.. there not tat bunch of Nvidia cards.. but i will suggest to increase the budget a bit and go for AtI cards.. haaan.. but in 7-8k there is very nice card.. ATi radeon HD 5750 512mb... but if u want future proof(Atleast for a year or two) go for 5770 @ 9k...well tell us more details of ur present configuration... and ur demands...

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys i recently installed my new graphics card MSI R5770 on ASUS P5GCMX...but my pc takes a litlle more time to boot...abt 30-35 sec to just bring the mobo specification screen........pls help huys....also the "Medal of honour-Airborne" doesn't run smoothly...y is that???


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys i recently installed my new graphics card MSI R5770 on ASUS P5GCMX...but my pc takes a litlle more time to boot...abt 30-35 sec to just bring the mobo specification screen........pls help huys....also the "Medal of honour-Airborne" doesn't run smoothly...y is that???



well *abhidev *i m too new at graphics cards but hey i think u should check these things once more...

1) Is the card seated properly?
2) carefully switch on Power connections and see if fan is running smoothly?
(does card get too hot??)
3) if these are alright try re-installing the driver software.. or search on net for new updates on driver..
4) even then problem is not fixed.. try removing the card, with soft cloth rub the section which u use to connect it to motherboard.. and fix back the card.. plz take care during all these.. if cant handle this process please contact ur card's seller..

I hope the suggestion helps u...


___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## arthasdk2 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to buy a new grafix card for my mobo <Intel 946Gz> . its pci-e 1.1 ...  but i read pci e 2.0 cards can also be installed in pci-e 1.1
my budget is 6k  for gfx card and i can buy a psu for 2k ... so total is 8k
{i hav a crap psu  btw}

pls suggest...


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys i recently installed my new graphics card MSI R5770 on ASUS P5GCMX...but my pc takes a litlle more time to boot...abt 30-35 sec to just bring the mobo specification screen........pls help huys....also the "Medal of honour-Airborne" doesn't run smoothly...y is that???



Does it boot normally using the IGP..?


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *arthasdk2* - get Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU @ 2.2k and Palit GTS 250 512MB @ 6.2k

BTW, here's normal comparision of memory and gpu performance of HD4870 @ HD resolution since very few people will play games at 2560*1600  

Since HD4870 is a good gpu which performs better than GTS 250 and is neck to neck with GTX 260 I selected it's test results for comparison as it will give you a fair idea but note that this is not true for all gfx card though 

Not much difference
*media.bestofmicro.com/V/G/225340/original/Crysis%20VH%201920.png

Huge Difference
*media.bestofmicro.com/V/J/225343/original/FC2%204xAA%201920.png

Not much again
*media.bestofmicro.com/W/1/225361/original/WIC%204xAA%201920.png

No HD resolution test is available for this one
*media.bestofmicro.com/V/V/225355/original/L4D%204xAA%201920.png

Now time for GTA4 
*media.bestofmicro.com/2/6/225582/original/GTAIV%20Low%201920.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/2/3/225579/original/GTAIV%20High%201920.png

the test results and pictures are from Tom's hardware


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am back yet again. :\ Don't know for how long though since this time HDD is giving probs. -___-

Oye sam,asigh,topgear and everyone else,help me out fellas.Check that thread on reboot and insert proper boot device error.  Damn I missed this place.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys i recently installed my new graphics card MSI R5770 on ASUS P5GCMX...but my pc takes a litlle more time to boot...abt 30-35 sec to just bring the mobo specification screen........pls help huys....also the "Medal of honour-Airborne" doesn't run smoothly...y is that???


update the ati radeon catalyst to 10.4.....
the booting of the system depends on RAM,proccy etc...not just the graphics card alone....
it may happen that the sync between mobo & card is little delayed....

if u still face the problem...update ur mobo BIOS to latest version...


----------



## arthasdk2 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *arthasdk2* - get Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU @ 2.2k and Palit GTS 250 512MB @ 6.2k



should i buy ati 5670 or palit gts 250, i dont care dx 11 and i just want performance. im not geforce fanboy and my motherboard has not got pci-e 2.0 x16 slot only got a pci-e x16 1.0 slot .....


----------



## gourav.gunjan (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey.. Bhaiya came today wid graphics card... !!!   .... i played all the games i had at full settings.... (cod-waw, AC1, Unreal T3, etc..) its giving supreme performance.. the package came with cd which had MSI afterburner.. it has overclocking options, well the temp at highest went to 64 C but at rest came to 40 C... i think its normal. Hey i said that i was gng to buy new psu but the card is running very fine on my 400W psu?? It seems perfectly working.. everything.. fan, performance etc.. whats the problem?? will it hurt my pc using that psu? please suggest me soon.. ihave to go out for bhaiya's marriage... this evening... thankx in advance...

___________________
**Intel DG35EC chipset|| Intel E7500 @ 2.93 GHz || 2x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz ||(gng to buy) Corsiar vx 450 watt || MSI GTS 250 1GB DDR3 || Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 7200rpm || Compac Q2009 desktop (res. 1600x900) **


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gourav.gunjan said:


> Hey i said that i was gng to buy new psu but the card is running very fine on my 400W psu?? It seems perfectly working.. everything.. fan, performance etc.. whats the problem?? will it hurt my pc using that psu?



at the beginning everything works fine. just game for 1 week & than give us your feedback or if you want a fast result, run FurMark or FutureMark benchmark suite. just know buddy, PSU will die. surely. just hope your newly brought card don't.


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



gourav.gunjan said:


> Hey.. Bhaiya came today wid graphics card... !!!   .... i played all the games i had at full settings.... (cod-waw, AC1, Unreal T3, etc..) its giving supreme performance.. the package came with cd which had MSI afterburner.. it has overclocking options, well the temp at highest went to 64 C but at rest came to 40 C... i think its normal. Hey i said that i was gng to buy new psu but the card is running very fine on my 400W psu?? It seems perfectly working.. everything.. fan, performance etc.. whats the problem?? will it hurt my pc using that psu? please suggest me soon.. ihave to go out for bhaiya's marriage... this evening... thankx in advance...



You running which GPU on which PSU..?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i just ordered GT240 @ Rs5350/- and i want to know that is 450W odyssey SMPS is enough for it?

Nvidia site shows minimum SMPS = 300w

@ gaurav

i play @ 1024X768


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Why you've ordered for GT240 - though it's good it's not good enough as HD5670 which you should have bought at the same price - the only advantage GT240 has is PhysX and CUDA support - if you need these two feature the GT240 is good enough.

As regarding your PSU - it should run your gfx card but if you can change to a better PSU like Gigabyte LC 400W @ 1.5k

@ *Jripper* - please post the link of that thread - you can always use the PM feature.

@ *KaranTh85* - ati catalyst 10.6 is already released

@ *arthasdk2* - performance wise GTS 250 is far more better than HD5670 and hell yeah it's even better than HD5750 the only catch is power consumption as it consumes nearly around 50-60W more compared to HD5750 

@ *gourav.gunjan* - if I remember correctly you're running that gfx card on "circle" 400W PSU - better get Corsair VX450W or CX400W one atleast to be safe and get the peace of mind.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i hunted all shops in my local market but failed to find HD5670 or HD5750. tried to order one from lucknow. but the dealers told me that both cards are not available 

i had no options but to order GT240.


----------



## scare crow (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an old pc with the following configuration:


pentium 4  (2.6ghz)
intel D915GAV  mother board
(512+256) mb RAM (suckz... i knw..)
lpe  223-400 power supply(i am guessing 250W)
I dual boot xp and  mint.I recently bought a philips 22" monitor capable of 1080p.So  presumably HD videos are far from smooth.I understand its because of the  low memory and the old processor.So I added a friend's  nvidia 9400GT  to see if things got any better.The issue i face is that whenever i plug  in the card the pc does not boot(it turns on i guess because the fans  are running).It works fine if i disconnect the card.I also switched to a  450W power supply to see if it helped but in vain.The card works fine  on other pc's.I am not particular about this card. i just want my PC to  run HD movies and hopefully win 7.I am ready to buy a gig or two of RAM  if need be but definitely cant afford a new board and  processor.I tried  all the plugging and unplugging and cleaning sockets and stuff.Please  help me out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *KaranTh85* - ati catalyst 10.6 is already released



ok... is 64Bit available


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *arthasdk2* - performance wise GTS 250 is far more better than HD5670 and hell yeah it's even better than HD5750 the only catch is power consumption as it consumes nearly around 50-60W more compared to HD5750



50-60W. so what will be the total power consumption over HD5670? around 80W more? well that straightforward means change of PSU if the old one was a cheap one.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Guys..I recently assembled my new gaming rig...' 
Phenom 2 x4 955 b.e with 880gm - usb3,4 gb 1333 ddr3 corsair ram. And 500*2 seagate hdd,sony optical drive*2.microsoft comfort curve 2000 keyboard and Logitech laser mouse.all powered by cm 600 w xtreme. And put in cm 690 side transparent case with 6 cm fans 120mm 3 led super silent  and 3 normal. 
moniter is my 32 inch samsung full Hd lcd tv..

Things were going smooth but on monday evening my psu blowed out. Don't know the reason still.. 

Now my q is I will b adding Hd 5770 gpu with 2gb rams..will this psu survive and secondly the gpu I chose is ok or something better I will get in this budget max 10k 4 gpu...'


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

OK. HD5770 should cost you 9.5K. You need a good PSU. Go for Corsair VX450 @ 3.8K or CM GX550W @4.4K


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> Hello Guys..I recently assembled my new gaming rig...'
> Phenom 2 x4 955 b.e with 880gm - usb3,4 gb 1333 ddr3 corsair ram. And 500*2 seagate hdd,sony optical drive*2.microsoft comfort curve 2000 keyboard and Logitech laser mouse.all powered by cm 600 w xtreme. And put in cm 690 side transparent case with 6 cm fans 120mm 3 led super silent  and 3 normal.
> moniter is my 32 inch samsung full Hd lcd tv..
> 
> ...



better be safe. get a VX450W or try get the CM GX550W. 

about the HD5770, its best choice at that price. but do try get one with custom cooler, like MSI HAWX or check if PowerColor have any good model at sale. the stock AMD heatsink design isn't very good one. makes more noise & less cooling.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Arnab, no this PSU will not be able to handle HD5770, extreme series is a bad PSU, rally bad. If you buy HD5770, get a corsair VX550. Stay away from Cooler Master extreme series PSUs, & now that you have bought it, use it only till you are using IGP, change it as soon as you buy a gfx card.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Even I think so..but it will pinch me harder as my psu is just 4 days old and if I sell it after getting through rma.. I will get half the price I bought it...'

Guys will they will give me a new psu or some repaired one..?


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It depends. They might repair or give new one. Just do not use it, even if they give it back. It conked off just with IGP. Buy the VX450 and try to sell off the CM E -- make the most of it. It is sad, true.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> update the ati radeon catalyst to 10.4.....
> the booting of the system depends on RAM,proccy etc...not just the graphics card alone....
> it may happen that the sync between mobo & card is little delayed....
> 
> if u still face the problem...update ur mobo BIOS to latest version...



I did installed the new ati catalyst 10.4 drivers...but no change...it still takes time to boot up.....nything wrong in the graphics card installation???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> I did installed the new ati catalyst 10.4 drivers...but no change...it still takes time to boot up.....nything wrong in the graphics card installation???



install 10.6 ATI Drivers....
i think ur mobo is PCI-E 1.0...so initial detection of Card takes time.....
u must be wondering dat it used to bootup quickly on IGP....


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It does not matter what revision the PCIx16 socket is and the driver version, cause the VGA accelerator drivers only kick - in once Windows OS has loaded. Seems weird that the boot time is so long.  And you are saying, that for the POST screen to appear it takes 30-40 seconds..? Is the IGP disabled..?


----------



## arthasdk2 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can some1 tell me which is the cheapest PSU able to handle ATI 47XX and 48XX series without blowing apart. thanks ....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arthasdk2 said:


> can some1 tell me which is the cheapest PSU able to handle ATI 47XX and 48XX series without blowing apart. thanks ....



Corsair VX450W for HD4770 & HD4850. VX550 for HD4870. but still depends what else you have dumped inside your cabby.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So,which PSU is overall better Corsair VX450W or Seasonic 50W or Corsair VX550W ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ corsair VX 550W 

@ *KaranTh85* - catalyst 10.6 64 bit driver is available for both xp and win 7.

@ *scare crow* - clean the slot > Seat the gfx card properly > set gfx card as the primary display in bios ( clear CMOS setting by jumper or or by removing the CMOS battery ) if these not works then try updating your mobo bios.

@ *abhidev* - check your mobo bios - is it updated with the latest version - if not try updating your mobo bios - you can also try the above methods.

@ *Sam.Shab* - HD 5670 around ~75W - HD 5750 around ~95W - HD 5770 ~110W - GTS 250 ~ 150W


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* - HD 5670 around ~75W - HD 5750 around ~95W - HD 5770 ~110W - GTS 250 ~ 150W



150W for GTS250 !!! thats a bit too much. better invest in HD5750 or HD5770. over time the extra cost will be filled up by slight lower electricity bill.


----------



## salvachn (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is it possible to use an ATI HD 5570 GPU with a Core i3 on a Intel DH55TC board? I feel ATI had better VFM.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ yes you can use.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys check this spec card. *images.anandtech.com/doci/3807/antec7.jpg


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> 150W for GTS250 !!! thats a bit too much. better invest in HD5750 or HD5770. over time the extra cost will be filled up by slight lower electricity bill.



too much power consumption = extra heat, puts a stress on other system components too as well as the air conditioner if you are using one in the room.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pulsar
is it good?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes man. its damn good its like 5 corsair VX450's


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

fkng cool man!!


----------



## arthasdk2 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i bought xfx ati 5770 with corsair 400w will the psu die along with the gpu and is that gpu better than gts 250 was initally my intension...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



arthasdk2 said:


> hey guys i bought xfx ati 5770 with corsair 400w will the psu die along with the gpu and is that gpu better than gts 250 was initally my intension...



that PSU is a good one. will hold your rig well. don't worry. won't go up. well GTS250 is power hungry & lacks DX11.


----------



## arthasdk2 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for such a quick reply sam da


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ HD 5770 is better than GTS 250 but a little bit less in performance as compared to GTX 260 which is again a power ( 160W ) hungry ( but powerful as well ) old generation Dx 10 GPU


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is GTS250 better that HD 5750 ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^both almost equal in performance..though i would say hd5770 instead of hd5750..


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But 5770(9k) cost 2K more than 5750(7k) & 512MB GTS250 near 6.2K...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude hd5750 costs 8k


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then GTS250 better VFM with out any doubt...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gts 250 is a power hungry card and lacks dx11 also......but its performance is good also.


----------



## Ajit Vengurlekar (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys got a problem! My ancient 6600GT went kaput yesterday and i am searching for a new graphics card. My budget is 6000 Rs. Could you tell which is the best place in lamington road to get the best deal. Also I think i would be needing a new PSU to handle the computer with the new GPU. My budget for the PSU is a bit constrained. Could i get a good one for round about 2000 Rs. 
My computer specifications are: 
AMD 64 X2 3800+ processor
ASUS M2N-MX motherboard with onboard Nvidia 6100 GPU 
3 gb DDR2 RAM
160 Seagate HDD
Any suggestions would be most helpful.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire HD5670 512MB - Rs 5200
FSP Saga II 400W - 2000
@ Elounge


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Ajit Vengurlekar* - what _pulsar_ has suggested to you is good enough for your config.

Some people have faced certain issues with Nvidia nforce ( mobo ) chipset and ATi GPUs and since your mobo has nforce chipset it's better to be safe.

get Palit/Zotac GTS 250 512 MB GDDR3 @ 6.2k along with Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU @ 2.2k - note that your current config is not enough to harness the juice out of this gfx card but it's better than HD 5670 anyday and just fits in your budget seetly


----------



## Revolution (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar15026_3.gif                                                                         topgear

Man can u tell me where can I find Zotac GTS 250 512 MB GDDR3 @ 6.2K in Kolkata ?
Its final I will buy GTS250 512MB next month after my exam but I don't want Palit anymore.May be Zotac or MSI or XFX.Depend on luck,may be they will not available in Kolkata.....


----------



## Ajit Vengurlekar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks pulsar & topgear for the advice. actually the problem is i cant overshoot my budget as this is all my savings so for buying GTS250 i will have to wait. I there any way to check that will there be a problem if i buy HD5670 without actually buying it.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys completed Mass Effect 1 and Mass Effect 2. Installed Crysis, but i didn't like that game. Suggest a new game


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Guys completed Mass Effect 1 and Mass Effect 2. Installed Crysis, but i didn't like that game. Suggest a new game



dude u posted in wrong section


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oh is there a dedicated games thread ? please redirect me there


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

pulsar...
look a pc gamers subforum


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

still am surprised............you did not like crysis...........


----------



## sumangh01 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys can u please help me. My system is little bit old. right now i m working on Win & Operating system. what i found that i could not play even a little hi resolution video. I have 1 gb  ram but no dedicated graphic memory. as i alreadt dated earlier that my Motherboard is old one so it have 3 PCI slot (Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode PCI EIDE controller) and 1 AGP port( AGP v3.0 compliant with 8x transfer mode ). can u please suggest what graphic card can i use in my system to play HD movie.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ your system is too old so I would suggest investing in a new rig - if you still want to keep that rig then try looking for gfx cards based on either HD3450 or HD 4350 - they should be around 2-3k - best of luck in finding them 

@ *Revolution* - no buddy I don't know where to look for GTS 250 in kolkata but you will find it for sure from the brand names you've mentioned though i little bit hard hunting for that gfx card may be necessary 

@ *Ajit Vengurlekar* - Talk to the shopkeeper guy - if he permits you to check out a HD 5670 then it's just fine otherwise there is no way.

BTw, your combined budget for gfx card+PSu is 8k and the suggestion I've made will cost you 8.4k and in your city they will be easily available i guess.


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Topgear,asigh and odr veterans ,Sorry to bother u on this offtopic discussion/

I have a huge collection of music in my Hard drive...i used WMP for organizing it....but bro,it doesnt find Album info for all files.....like i had downloaded 3 songs of 3 idiots....but i doesn't search 3 Idiots!! 

can u tell some freeware which can help me sort my music collection by adding information like artist,album,album art automatically from Internet..??

Thanx for any help!


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

JAD is good.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is JAD ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ i think Jet AuDio.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> what is JAD ?


  Jet Audio by COWON A kind  of media player.
Check Here  JetAudio


----------



## salvachn (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

JAD is jetAudio. It's now been renamed as Cowon Audio Center. I used it a long time back, during my Windows XP days.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

^^ Yikes! I didn't see the two replies in the last page.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys concentrate on thread title...dont slip away....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nice to see Nvidia back in action. its not that i like Nvidia. it just means AMD got more than 1 reason to do a price cut.


----------



## sumangh01 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ your system is too old so I would suggest investing in a new rig - if you still want to keep that rig then try looking for gfx cards based on either HD3450 or HD 4350 - they should be around 2-3k - best of luck in finding them


Hi Topgear..i think the above answer is for me. could please little elaborate it. because i know almost nothing abt graphics card. is it problem to find out these kind of graphic card on the market(kolkata). or if i found it or installe it on my computer then system will run smoothly..
actually i dont want to invest much on this system.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> nice to see Nvidia back in action. its not that i like Nvidia. it just means AMD got more than 1 reason to do a price cut.


ya 
thats what i'm waiting for


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you guys are talking about the gf 104 a.k.a gtx 460 right?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> you guys are talking about the gf 104 a.k.a gtx 460 right?



yup. GTX460. and after going though Fudzilla i was just stunned. eahc manufacturer launched at least 2-3 cards based on same die. EVGA went all guns & released 6  GTX460. so let the fight begin


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the price of GTX460 and whats the load power consumption ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> whats the price of GTX460 and whats the load power consumption ?


*media.bestofmicro.com/A/H/254393/original/Power%20Consumption.png

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-460-gf104-fermi,2684.html

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

see..no one can beat 5770 in terms of performance per watt


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*The World First Palit GTX 460 1GB SONIC Platinum solution is available around the globe*

* 


**Source:- Palitusa facebook pageLogin | Facebook*

Palit "NEW" GTX460 card. MSRP starting at $199!

These cards are getting excellent reviews. I will post them when they are released. Finally DX11 card that is under $200 and can be overclocked.





The World First Palit GTX 460 1GB SONIC Platinum solution is available around the globe


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So,is there any chance of price drops for video cards in next one or two months ???


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sumangh01 said:


> Hi guys can u please help me. My system is little bit old. right now i m working on Win & Operating system. *what i found that i could not play even a little hi resolution video*. I have 1 gb  ram but no dedicated graphic memory. as i alreadt dated earlier that my Motherboard is old one so it have 3 PCI slot (Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode PCI EIDE controller) and 1 AGP port( AGP v3.0 compliant with 8x transfer mode ). *can u please suggest what graphic card can i use in my system to play HD movie.*





sumangh01 said:


> Hi Topgear..i think the above answer is for me. could please little elaborate it. because i know almost nothing abt graphics card. is it problem to find out these kind of graphic card on the market(kolkata). or if i found it or installe it on my computer then system will run smoothly..
> actually i dont want to invest much on this system.



The latest generation gfx cards and mobos broadly available in the market uses PCI-E x16 interface and it's quite easy to find them and there prices are also cheaper.

OLD generation gfx cards cards and mobos uses AGP interface ( 4x and 8x ) which is obsolete now - so manufacturers are not interested too much in making them - that's why there prices are high.

HD movies can be best viewd when decoded by the modern gen gfx cards - their chipset has dedicated functionality to decode HD movies.

If you want to view HD movies with a gfx card or mobo which gfx chipset don't has HD decoding capabilities then your CPU will decode those HD movies but for that you will need a very powerful and pricey cpu but it's not very practical as even a low priced gpu like 8400GS around 1.6k is better in handling Hd movies than a powerful cpu.

Sure you could still find some old cheap agp cards based on nvidia 5xxx, 6xxx, 7xxx series in here but as per your requirement they are not suitable as those chipset don't has dedicated HD decoding capabilities - so they will offload that task to cpu and as your's is a very weak one it will be not able to decode those high resolution HD movies properly - that's why they will be very slow or even unplayable.

So to view HD movies properly you will need a gfx card which chipset has dedicated HD decoding feature like ATI HD3450 or HD4350  based on AGP interface - this cards will not overload your cpu while watching HD movies - so every HD movies will be playable in your old rig.

one caution before buying : though any AGP card should work fine make sure to check your mobo manufacturers website for any kind of compatibility issue. you have not written in your post which mobo and cpu you have.

But the only catch is their availability - it's very hard to find AGP cards based on HD 4350 or HD 3450 in the local market - so best in luck in finding them ( let me know if you find them in the local market ).

BTW, if you can then order from on-line shops 



Revolution said:


> So,is there any chance of price drops for video cards in next one or two months ???



I'm also waiting for a price cut though on both ATI HD 5xxx series and nvidia 2xx series


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so, revolution you can delay your GFX card purchase.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

May be one month not much more.....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Does it boot normally using the IGP..?



yes using the internal graphics...it boots normally..

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




asigh said:


> It does not matter what revision the PCIx16 socket is and the driver version, cause the VGA accelerator drivers only kick - in once Windows OS has loaded. Seems weird that the boot time is so long.  And you are saying, that for the POST screen to appear it takes 30-40 seconds..? Is the IGP disabled..?



Ya...even thats what i m thinking...that i need to disable onboard graphics option but i m not able to find that setting in the BIOS...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> *media.bestofmicro.com/A/H/254393/original/Power%20Consumption.png
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 460: The Fermi We Were Waiting For : GeForce GTX 460 At 1 GB And 768 MB
> 
> ...



No buddy you're wrong. The gtx 460 is beating the 5770 in all the apps and by a big margin and is even beating the 5830. The best thing is  its even running cooler than the 5770. Way to go gf 104.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> No buddy you're wrong. The gtx 460 is beating the 5770 in all the apps and by a big margin and is even beating the 5830. The best thing is  its even running cooler than the 5770. Way to go gf 104.


i was talking about performance per watt...  see it again
i know its a lil bit cooler than 5770 but i'm talkin about watt usage


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@both piyush & vicky. let the card land on Indian soil. than check pricing. & than its availability before declaring it "Digit's heart winning card of year 2010"


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup right
untill then i'll be stick to 5770(it will be cheap by then yaar


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> yup right
> untill then i'll be stick to 5770(it will be cheap by then yaar



one thing sure. GTX 460 has given AMD a very good fight. Nvidia have Physx, CUDA. also the card more quite & cool (thanks to 1 or more heatpipes). also Nvidia 4** series best in tessellation. what AMD got? Eyefinity. anything else? nothing. no physics. Steam isn't anything good. gets beaten in tessellation badly.

so AMD's reply should be like this. sell HD5850 for price of GTX460 1Gb & HD5830 for lower than the default 768Mb GTX460. else AMD will kick its own a**.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

awww....if 460 was available at 10k or below i would  have literally bought that


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is GTX 460 available in India now?? Any brand based on that?? Price around Delhi anyone??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



khattam_ said:


> is GTX 460 available in India now?? Any brand based on that?? Price around Delhi anyone??



US biggest electronic store. NewEgg, don't have it on stock. forget India.



piyush120290 said:


> awww....if 460 was available at 10k or below i would  have literally bought that



10k? i think you expecting too much. remember GTX470 sells for much lower abroad than here. so expect starting price of GTX460 to be well above 12k. & ~14k for the 1Gb/OC version. better buy than HD5850. HD5830, go to hell.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys...today inquire abt Msi Hd 5770 hawks and velocity quoted @ 8.9k + is there is a price drop as vedant quoted me last week @ 9.4k +.

Vx550 is bcoming 2 expensive @5.3k +.is this so or should order online.. Any other options in psu...?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX460 is not > HD5850. Its only > HD5830


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If GTX460 is anything under <12k then it's going in my next rig.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Ya...even thats what i m thinking...that i need to disable onboard graphics option but i m not able to find that setting in the BIOS...



then look in mobo manual..or google for BIOS


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ya
> thats what i'm waiting for



I guess AMD is in no mood:
GeForce GTX 460 sonras?nda AMD'den ilk aç?klama: ATi HD 5830, 200 Avro seviyesindeki en iyi kart

please use google translate.

@sam: those prices are perorder, lets hope they slash down by 2k at least when others get it in stock.


----------



## monkey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zotac GTX 460 is available as Pre-order at Erodov.com.
1GB version -->14.5k 
768MB version --> 12.4k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

first time nvidia did a good thing after launching gtx4** series

the 768mb version is really worth it ...1gb not coz hd5850 comes close...
zotac prices are often high as compared to palit and all...

just think SLI gtx 460 768mb ones for 25k.....this will give hd5870 a good beating dudes as SLI is very close to hd5970....

AMD needs to do something fast otherwise............


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes i think AMD will respond with the 6 series GPUs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but the main point is WHEN???


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but the main point is WHEN???



late 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> @sam: those prices are perorder, lets hope they slash down by 2k at least when others get it in stock.



as stated below, 1Gb version for 13k-13.k will be good buy. also good bye to HD5830. as for 768Mb, it should be priced at 11.5k to make a good buy.



monkey said:


> Zotac GTX 460 is available as Pre-order at Erodov.com.
> 1GB version -->14.5k
> 768MB version --> 12.4k



thanks for the update.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> first time nvidia did a good thing after launching gtx4** series
> 
> the 768mb version is really worth it ...1gb not coz hd5850 comes close...
> zotac prices are often high as compared to palit and all...
> ...





pulsar_swift said:


> yes i think AMD will respond with the 6 series GPUs





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but the main point is WHEN???





rajan1311 said:


> late 2010 or early 2011.



but for now theres no 6 series. and only available option. slash price. i feel its better slash pricing than launching 6 series. mayn't be better for AMD but surely better for us


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Its better for you to be more specific , as you will be purchasing a GFX card soon


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So,price will go down for old GPUs or not ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sam.Shab is going to get a HD 5670

BTW, here it listed as $229 for 1 GB GTX 460 and $199 for 768 MB GTX 460

Here found another one 

and hell! yeeah newegg has got GTx 460 

*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...09 600007323 600062521&IsNodeId=1&Tpk=gtx 460

*$ 199.99*

SPARKLE SXX460768D5NM GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
EVGA 768-P3-1360-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
ASUS ENGTX460/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
MSI N460GTX-M2D768D5 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Palit NE5TX460FHD79 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
ZOTAC Synergy Edition ZT-40401-10P GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
GIGABYTE GV-N460D5-768I-B GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

*$209.99*

EVGA 768-P3-1362-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

EVGA 768-P3-1362-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card  $219.99
Palit NE5X460SF1102 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Sonic 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card $ 229.99
MSI N460GTX CYCLONE 1GD5/OC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card $234.99

& the most costliest one 

Palit NE5X460HF1102 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Sonic Platinum Overclocking Edition 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card $ 249.99

*images10.newegg.com/productimage/14-261-076-05.jpg

*A nice factory OC* 
Core Clock 800MHz
Shader Clock 1600MHz
Effective Memory Clock 4000MHz

Memory Size 1GB
Memory Interface 256-bit
Memory Type GDDR5
PCB: 7.40" (L) x 4.41" (W)
Cooler: 2 slot
Bracket: 2 slot

Deal in here

Only wish is the above mentioned prices after the launching in here


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys guess what! Fermi's performance has gone up with the release of new forceware drivers from nvidia. Check out *here*....


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i was just wondering whether GTX 460 is a good vfm or not over the 5830!!
does physx make an impact in the visual quality of games like batman ,mass effect etc.?
or is it just too minute to be noticed?

in short is physx and cuda worth the premium ?

p.s.
i read some raving reviews of gtx 460 on anandtech,tweaktown and tomshardware
would love to hear your thoughts about gtx 460


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gtx 460 > hd5830


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear
nice info bro
if the the lower size varient goes down to 10k in india by this year end
i'll surely get this one

otherwise 5770 hawk zindabaad


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

baba. you think tooo far in to the future. A just launched card to go down to 10K . I would call it wishful thinking


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

its 12.5k right now.right?(the lower size version)
if ATI comes up with 6xxx series at the year end
then Nvidia will surely slash down prices(following the ATI strategy)


----------



## Gud_Folk (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys.. *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/smile000.gif 


i have 15'inch monitor(not gonna upgrade though  *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/no000000.gif ) AMD athlon X4 quad core 2.6GHz with GigaByte GM-785  motherboard, with 2GB RAM.

After careful considerations .. i chose these Graphics Cards..

1GB cards (less than aroud Rs. 5000 )

ATI radeon Sappire HD 5670 ,
ATI radeon Sappire HD 5570 and
ATI radeon Sappire HD 4670..

which do u guys think is best suited for me..? pls suggest *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/smile000.gif
and also .. if possible pls mention the Price for these .. ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5670 512MB @ Rs5200. more than enough for your monitor


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush bhaiya mere 58xx series ka replacement (wch is not going to be named  6000 series.) will come in  around feb-march.

this year only 54xx and 56xx families phase out. and that too may end up ocuuring in jan end.

if you are getting something between 5830 and 5850 for 12.5k you should get , provided it doesnt have many flaws such as heat and power hogging.

if it is really worth going for over 5770 or is it really a better choice in place of 5850.

but i agree the dollar prices are really nice at 199and 294.so 768 mb 460 should be around 10800-12k and 1 gb version  max 14.5k.

thus we will have a 5850 drop or a 5860 soon


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, the question of the decade 
how much difference in visual quality and beauty does physx make in a game?
is there a noticeable difference,
or is it barely noticeable?

is the premium paid for physx worth it or total crap?


----------



## asingh (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
If the GPU supports it, it is quite good.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gud_Folk said:


> hey guys.. *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/smile000.gif
> 
> 
> i have 15'inch monitor(not gonna upgrade though  *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/no000000.gif ) AMD athlon X4 quad core 2.6GHz with GigaByte GM-785  motherboard, with 2GB RAM.
> ...



If u really need DX11 then HD 5570 and if not HD 4670 is more than enough.
And u don't need 1GB memory,512MB is way to go.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The price difference of HD 5570 and HD 5670 is very tiny - only 400-500 bucks or so but the performance difference is just huge - so getting HD 5670 512MB version would be a wiser decision.

Think of playing crysis warhead at 1024*768 resolution with enthusiast level settings - you will know the difference between HD 5570 and HD 5670


----------



## subnaut (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I need your help on a oft repeated query, a good graphics card hovering around 10K.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

would the gtx 460 run on corsair vx450 or cx400?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Better safe with VX550W...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> would the gtx 460 run on corsair vx450 or cx400?



i can now dream of your config. Aah i can see it properly.
You have a ---processor and ---mobo and --- HDD. Okie VX450 will be able to run your GTX460


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> i can now dream of your config. Aah i can see it properly.
> You have a ---processor and ---mobo and --- HDD. Okie VX450 will be able to run your GTX460


but the problem is vx450 has 1x6pin pcie connector

whereas the card requires 2x6pin pcie connector


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> would the gtx 460 run on corsair vx450 or cx400?



Depends. What else will you put on along with the GTX460 accelerator..?


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



subnaut said:


> I need your help on a oft repeated query, a good graphics card hovering around 10K.



if you interested in buying one now then MSI HD 5770 HAWK @ ~ 9.5k

if you can hold your horses little more then get GTX 460 768MB edition though keep in mind that it may be well around ~12k.

BTW, what's your HW config and psu ??

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




funkysourav said:


> but the problem is vx450 has 1x6pin pcie connector
> 
> whereas the card requires 2x6pin pcie connector



you can always use a 4 pin 2x molex to 1x 6 pin pci-e power converter - every video card ( which requires some external power ) comes with them 



pulsar_swift said:


> I think you missed it. VX450 provides 390W on 12 V rail. *GTX460 load power consumption is 280W*. so rest of the system config should consume close to 120W, which i think is not possible. So a VX550 is necessary



OMG ! the power consumption of the card itself is around 145 - 160 W for 768 MB and 1 GB one respectively.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> I think you missed it. VX450 provides 390W on 12 V rail. GTX460 load power consumption is 280W. so rest of the system config should consume close to 120W, which i think is not possible. So a VX550 is necessary





asigh said:


> Depends. What else will you put on along with the GTX460 accelerator..?





topgear said:


> OMG ! the power consumption of the card itself is around 145 - 160 W for 768 MB and 1 GB one respectively.


i will be putting an athlon 635,2x2gb sticks ddr3,1 wd 500gb hdd,dvdrw and considering a vx 450 and the best card which can go with it..

p.s.
will be gaming at 16000x900(native resolution of dell s2009w)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^then u have to go for vx 550W to be on the safer side


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok Man. here is what guru3d has to say. a VX 450 will be able to drive your setup. Congratulations. If you are really tight on budget buy a VX450, else VX550.

*[FONT=verdana,geneva]Recommended Power Supply*

 [FONT=verdana,geneva]Here is Guru3D's power supply  recommendation:[/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana,geneva]*GeForce GTX 460*[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,geneva]
[*]On your average system the card  requires you to have a 450 to 500 Watt power supply unit.[/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana,geneva]*GeForce GTX 460 in SLI*[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,geneva]
[*]A second card requires you to  add another ~200 Watts. You need a 650 ~700 Watt power supply unit.[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guru3D gives very conservative ratings.It will easily run on a VX450. Why not have a look at the seasonic 500W PSU ? Its Rs4.1k, so cheaper and the VX550 and same amps on 12V, 5 year warranty,80+ bronze rating.

Also, please do read the reviews and not just the charts. Yes the system with GTX 460 consumes 280W , but they have a i7 965 @ 3.75Ghz. They have clearly said their system will consume 50-100W more than our system. So its safe to assume that his system will consume no more than 220W. So, VX450 is more than sufficient.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes thats what i said in the latest post. a VX450 will be able to drive his setup


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> Yes thats what i said in the latest post. a VX450 will be able to drive his setup



A VX550 is an overkill. In another post you have said that the card alone consumes 280W, pleased do edit that, card consumes about 150-160W


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes,my post was incorrect. So deleted it now.


----------



## sumangh01 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> The latest generation gfx cards and mobos broadly available in the market uses PCI-E x16 interface and it's quite easy to find them and there prices are also cheaper.
> 
> OLD generation gfx cards cards and mobos uses AGP interface ( 4x and 8x ) which is obsolete now - so manufacturers are not interested too much in making them - that's why there prices are high.
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur detailed explanation. Yesterday i went to our local market "chandni Market". and as usual I couldnot find ATI HD 3450 gfx card. but some shops have ATI HD 4350 card but they say it is not for agp port. also some shops have nvidia 5500 (256mb) card for agp slot. but as i dont know if it could run hd movies efficiently or not, i cant buy it. 
For ur information : My system is running with AMD Athlon Processor 64 processor 2800+ 1.80 Ghz. Installed memory 2 x 512MB= Total 1 GB.  Motherboard = MSI K8MMV model. 
Please suggest what should i do.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can get a 2nd hand FX5200, I dont know if it will help with HD videos or not, guys who have/had the card could help you more.
You could buy a new mobo with a decent IGP, but then you may need to change the RAM and the whole thing would be rather expensive.


----------



## r4gs (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,
need some help.

My psu has finally packed up. It is still running but is unable to power my g. card anymore.

I need a new PSU, capable of running my system, with some room for a processor upgrade to say, an i7.

Budget is extremely tight but I want a good, stable PSU.
Judging from the above posts, is a vx450 sufficient?

PC config is in signature.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ VX450W will just be enough. but more wattage better. try some Seasonic. else settle for it.


----------



## r4gs (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which seasonic? 500?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Seasonic S12-II 520W. its better than Cooler Master GX550W.


----------



## r4gs (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It should fit in my budget. I think it is around 4.5k right?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

below 4.5k. will cost close to 4.5k with tax. main thing availability. you may have to order online or search really hard.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Stay away from Palit.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks for the link - it will make many aware of this

@ *funkysourav* - VX 450W should be enough for you.

@ *sumangh01* - FX 5xxx series can't decode HD movies - it will be offloaded upon CPU as usual and as yours is a fairly old cpu and weak at decoding HD movies you will not get any performance improvement in HD movies.

Try look for those cards in online shops like lynx-india or theitwares - there's a fat cahnce you will get AGP based HD 3450 or HD 4350

if not ...

it's better to get a new rig - if you are interested mention your budget.

@ *rajan1311* - I've used FX 5200 and while watching HD movies the movies will stutter a lot - there's a lot of audio and video synchronization issues as it don't has HD decoding capability


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dear friends,plz help
i've got a pentium 4 ht at 3ghz,2gb ddr2,and a g31 chipset from asrock,i need to buy a graphic card under 3 to 5 k for casual gaming and autocad plz suggest which would be best value for money and yes one thing more my mobo has pci e 1.1 support not 2.0 will there be any problems in newer cards


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@victorxls
go for hd 4670(512mb ddr3)@4k
dont spend anything more than that 
as your cpu wont be able to take it


----------



## r4gs (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> below 4.5k. will cost close to 4.5k with tax. main thing availability. you may have to order online or search really hard.



Well, thanks for the help.
I'll probably scrounge around in Lamington. There is no hurry as I'm quite busy anyway.


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hmmm looks like i need a cpu upgrade,would it be better if i go for a cpu upgrade to core2duo e7500 and then look for a better card,i heard about hd5670,and geforce gt240,both in 512mb,ddr5 variants,which seems better?What to do with these obsolete components?I have a collection of many,even sd ram sticks frm my pentium 3 Any advice!!,


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> 5 year warranty


ITWare giving 3 years warranty at Techenclave.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Victorxls said:


> Hmmm looks like i need a cpu upgrade,would it be better if i go for a cpu upgrade to core2duo e7500 and then look for a better card,i heard about hd5670,and geforce gt240,both in 512mb,ddr5 variants,which seems better?What to do with these obsolete components?I have a collection of many,even sd ram sticks frm my pentium 3 Any advice!!,



better settle for DualCore rather than Core2Duo. not worth the pricing now. also invest in a descent PSU. not 3-4k but something like Gigabyte 400-460W or FSP Saga II 350-400W, as you going for a graphics card. for graphics card first check the pricing for both. HD5670 512Mb best buy for 5-5.5k. else GTS240 for 4.5k, not above it.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry for intruding the thread guys!!
but i feel you should see this before jumping the gun on palit gtx460 sonic:no:
it seems that the palit cards are not as advertised and might have some serious problems
follow the link below
Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic could have issues !

this should help making a more conscious decision
follow the link i've pasted


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank u so much friends,i'm looking forward to the best options


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ what's your total budget ?? - it would be easier for us to recommend components for you and you will be able to make a wise decision.

BTW, even Zotac GTX 460 has some heatsink and heating issues


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI doesnt make NVIDIA cards ?


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My budget is about 10k for upgrading the components,on the other side i'm also willing to buy a netbook on the move,dell mini 10 was the only worthy thing i saw till now


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats the use of Dual-DVI????


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think you will be able to connect two monitors in DVI mode. Generally a GFX card has one DVI and one analog output.


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry for suddenly dropping in and asking but which is better , onboard grapics or separate graphics card, if one is not at all a gamer but a hardcore video capturer, encoder and editor ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> MSI doesnt make NVIDIA cards ?



they do make. GTX460 Cyclone.



vwad said:


> Sorry for suddenly dropping in and asking but which is better , onboard grapics or separate graphics card, if one is not at all a gamer but a hardcore video capturer, encoder and editor ?



a graphics card will be best buy. but which IGP are you pitting it against? even a entry level card like HD4550 or 5450 will give better result.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> they do make. GTX460 Cyclone.


hmm... i think Zotac makes cards only for Nvdia.....


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> they do make. GTX460 Cyclone.
> 
> 
> 
> a graphics card will be best buy. but which IGP are you pitting it against? even a entry level card like HD4550 or 5450 will give better result.



MSI 890GXM-G65 Board

I hope I have guessed it right about IGP as integrated Graphics Processor since I am not a techie.

I was hoping to reduce my cost by buying the above board alone instead of non-IGP board and grahpics card but will only do it if it is worth doing that otherwise there is no point in going in for saving money in unwanted area.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> MSI 890GXM-G65 Board
> 
> I hope I have guessed it right about IGP as integrated Graphics Processor since I am not a techie.
> 
> I was hoping to reduce my cost by buying the above board alone instead of non-IGP board and grahpics card but will only do it if it is worth doing that otherwise there is no point in going in for saving money in unwanted area.



yup. you got it right  well 890GX is almost equal in performance to HD5450. also with 890GX you'll have 2 PCIe X 16 slots to be filled up by graphics card later when u really need.



KaranTh85 said:


> hmm... i think Zotac makes cards only for Nvdia.....



Evga. Sparkle. Palit (nowadays i think).


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> yup. you got it right  well 890GX is almost equal in performance to HD5450. also with 890GX you'll have 2 PCIe X 16 slots to be filled up by graphics card later when u really need.



Cool. I will go for it. Thanks a ton.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Cool. I will go for it. Thanks a ton.



my pleasure helping you out


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> i think you will be able to connect two monitors in DVI mode. Generally a GFX card has one DVI and one analog output.



depends on the card, my card has 2 dvi ports, 1 hdmi and 1 display port and no vga port.............


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is display port ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Here you go. New line up of GPUs have this.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Victorxls said:


> My budget is about 10k for upgrading the components,on the other side i'm also willing to buy a netbook on the move,dell mini 10 was the only worthy thing i saw till now



for 10k get the followings :

Intel E5400 @ 3.1k
FSP SAGA II 400W @ 2k
Sapphire HD 5670 512MB @ 5.3k



vwad said:


> Sorry for suddenly dropping in and asking but which is better , onboard grapics or separate graphics card,* if one is not at all a gamer but a hardcore video capturer, encoder and editor *?



for these kind of needs a gfx card from nvidia supporting cuda is just great - for starting point get a 9800GT around 5.5k.

CUDA enabled gpu encoding is way more faster than cpu encoding - get it and feel the difference


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> for 10k get the followings :
> 
> Intel E5400 @ 3.1k
> FSP SAGA II 400W @ 2k
> ...



Thanks. I will re-assemble my config. 

These never end  so one more question to you and everyone here.

If my CPU and GPU both have D-Sub Port at rear, where should I plug in my monitor ? & Please do not misunderstand me but is it also better in quality rather than just being faster ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You will need to use only the GPU DVI output.


----------



## Gud_Folk (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys.. earlier i had posted regarding which Graphics card to buy, well as advised,  i m gonna buy ATI Sapphire HD 5670 512MB. i dont have any cool fans in my system except  the processor.. do i need to buy any cooler fan or any particular cooler after adding the graphics card..? or is it ok if i just dont use one? 

PS:- 
my motherboard: gigabyte GA-MA785-USH
      processor: AMD Athlon X4 620  2.6Ghz
      RAM: 2GB
monitor: 15"inch philips


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cooler not required. a chassis fan @ Rs 300 at the PCIE slot should help. Not mandatory though


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> for 10k get the followings :
> 
> Intel E5400 @ 3.1k
> FSP SAGA II 400W @ 2k
> ...


----------



## jucky68 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gud_Folk said:


> hey guys.. earlier i had posted regarding which Graphics card to buy, well as advised,  i m gonna buy ATI Sapphire HD 5670 512MB. i dont have any cool fans in my system except  the processor.. do i need to buy any cooler fan or any particular cooler after adding the graphics card..? or is it ok if i just dont use one?
> 
> PS:-
> my motherboard: gigabyte GA-MA785-USH
> ...


yes man, Buy a new fan  4 ur system now

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




Gud_Folk said:


> hey guys.. earlier i had posted regarding which Graphics card to buy, well as advised,  i m gonna buy ATI Sapphire HD 5670 512MB. i dont have any cool fans in my system except  the processor.. do i need to buy any cooler fan or any particular cooler after adding the graphics card..? or is it ok if i just dont use one?
> 
> PS:-
> my motherboard: gigabyte GA-MA785-USH
> ...


yes man, Buy a new fan  4 ur system now






-----------------------
<a href="*www.dressup9x.com"> fashion games </a>


----------



## Gud_Folk (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> cooler not required. a chassis fan @ Rs 300 at the PCIE slot should help. Not mandatory though



thank you so much ..  

hey.. is 512MB graphics card enough for a 15'inch monitor?  or how should one know what amount of memory is really required for monitor ?  or is there any other factor ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gud_Folk said:


> thank you so much ..
> 
> hey.. is 512MB graphics card enough for a 15'inch monitor?  or how should one know what amount of memory is really required for monitor ?  or is there any other factor ?



Let me quote here what I found on Yahoo Answers Regarding this



> Larger amounts of memory on your graphics card are normally used for larger monitors or multiple monitors. 512mb will work just as well as 1 gb on a typical 15 inch monitor. Larger monitors require more memory because it takes more pixels to fill the screen.
> 
> Also, if you are using a 32 bit system you are limited to a total of 4 gb system and graphic card memory.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5670 512MB is more than enough for your 15" screen. Mine is 19" widescreen @ 1440*900


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^
HD 5670 512MB is good for anything upto 20" 1600 X 900.I can play all latest games in 1600 X 900 in medium to high settings.


----------



## Gud_Folk (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Let me quote here what I found on Yahoo Answers Regarding this





pulsar_swift said:


> HD5670 512MB is more than enough for your 15" screen. Mine is 19" widescreen @ 1440*900





ajai5777 said:


> ^^^^
> HD 5670 512MB is good for anything upto 20" 1600 X 900.I can play all latest games in 1600 X 900 in medium to high settings.




*wow... amazing guys..  u ppl just are good!!   thank you.. thank you very much.. u ppl just made my day   oh yeah.. !! *

*physweb.bgu.ac.il/COURSES/PHYSICS1_BioTech/happy_face.jpg


----------



## vk_dragon (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello, I own a Palit Geforce 8600GT (512MB) graphics card.
Recently the gpu fan has started making a lot of noise.

I haven't overclocked anything.................

The idle temp. measured by gpu-z is around 68 deg. celsius and while playing batman arkham asylum it reaches 90 deg. celsius . My system config is

Intel core 2 quad Q6600
intel G31 chipset
2GB ddr2 sdram
250Gb seagate HDD
palit geforce 8600GT 512mb
My CPU cabinet is Mercury KK-115
Can u suggest an appropriate gpu cooler for the configuration ?
My budget is around Rs. 2500


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ for 2500 you get a 9500GT from Sparkle.


----------



## vk_dragon (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

in some comparison chart i saw that 8600GT was better than 9500GT


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vk_dragon said:


> in some comparison chart i saw that 8600GT was better than 9500GT



nope. 9600GT DDR2 performs same as 8600GT DDR3. and for 2500 you'll get the 512Mb DDR2 version. though 256Mb GDDR3 version will beat both 9500GT & 8600GT.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Victorxls said:


> topgear said:
> 
> 
> > for 10k get the followings :
> ...


----------



## monkey (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire HD5670 (512MB) is available for 5.1k at online shops. So it might be available for 5k in regular shops.


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If,

Mobo : MSI 880GMA-E45
GPU : Palit GeForce GTS 250 1GB DDR3
Proc : AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Then,

Tagan TG-500-U37 OR CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX ???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> If,
> 
> CPU : MSI 880GMA-E45
> GPU : Palit GeForce GTS 250 1GB DDR3
> ...




what do you mean by cpu---cpu and proccy are same, you should say main/mother board,
yep those psu's are enough, if you are not going for any major upgrade in future.


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> what do you mean by cpu---cpu and proccy are same, you should say main/mother board,
> yep those psu's are enough, if you are not going for any major upgrade in future.



Sorry I meant mobo. It was a typo  corrected now.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep, I wondered that.................


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys can u pls redirect me to thread where i can post my query regarding MOBO and PROCC upgrade...sorry for posting here. Thanx in advance.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> If,
> 
> Mobo : MSI 880GMA-E45
> GPU : Palit GeForce GTS 250 1GB DDR3
> ...



Corsair VX 450W anyday 



abhidev said:


> Hey guys can u pls redirect me to thread where i can post my query regarding MOBO and PROCC upgrade...sorry for posting here. Thanx in advance.



Here you go 

*Basic Guide Purchase a New System*


----------



## quad_core (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys.

I Had almost decided upon 5770 HAWK.. until i heard abt GTX460.. heard its better than 5830 . And also , it will be arnd 12K. So, kindly advice which one should I go for, as I have an all -AMD based system , so will the AMD 5770 compliment the system in a better way ? and when will GTX460 be available easily ..any ideas? Last week ,I  got 2Gb kingston ddr3 also .. so now just , the GPU is missing ...
I think my corsair vx550 will be enough to handle this 460 ... 


I am presently using my old 7600GS  . Will it be able to run Far CRY2 ??

Thats a lots of questions , sorry


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX 460 1GB @ 14K is the best option if you can afford it. HD5830 price is also reduced.


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I know this has been asked thousand times, but I will ask again. Sorry about it.

If I have a card with 1GB memory then should I go for 4GB RAM or 2GB RAM on mobo ?


----------



## vishald (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

   I am using Asus RD 2 VM board with 2.66 dual core Pentium and 2GB transcend ram.
   The board supports DDR 2 Ram. I want to buy ATI 5450 XFX card. This card has DDR 3 1gb ram on it. My question is will this DDR2 supported board supports the card with DD3 ram? Also is it advisable to go with this card on this board?
Please reply fast

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> I know this has been asked thousand times, but I will ask again. Sorry about it.
> 
> If I have a card with 1GB memory then should I go for 4GB RAM or 2GB RAM on mobo ?



There are no hard and fast rules. You can go for anything 2GB or 4GB depends on ur budget.

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




vishald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using Asus RD 2 VM board with 2.66 dual core Pentium and 2GB transcend ram.
> The board supports DDR 2 Ram. I want to buy ATI 5450 XFX card. This card has DDR 3 1gb ram on it. My question is will this DDR2 supported board supports the card with DD3 ram? Also is it advisable to go with this card on this board?
> ...



1GB version of HD5450 is waste in its purest form. Whats your budget ? you can go for HD5670 512MB @ 5.2K


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hhi guys i am looking for a minimum priced cpu mobo gpu combo
to game at my age old 15"(crt) samsung syncmaster monitor
i need to upgrade my pc accordingly
my current configuration is 

p4 2.4Ghz 
asrock 845g mobo
512 mb ram
microtek cabby and psu
seagate 40gb hdd
lg dvdrw

i need everything except monitor ups keyboard mouse and speakers
that is i need everything inside the cabby
i am keeping this rig due to sentimental reasons
it has seen me through some tough times

btw i will buy a new rig in 2011 for college
this rig would stay at home
so minimum config is allowed


----------



## vishald (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pulsar_swift

My budget is around 6000. My question is will this DDR2 supported board supports the card with DD3 ram? Also is it advisable to go with this card on this board?
Also wants suggestions from you for graphics card that will work with Asus RD 2 VM board with 2.66 dual core Pentium and 2GB transcend ram.

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------

@pulsar_swift

My budget is around 6000. My question is will this DDR2 supported board supports the card with DD3 ram? Also is it advisable to go with this card on this board?
Also wants suggestions from you for graphics card that will work with Asus RD 2 VM board with 2.66 dual core Pentium and 2GB transcend ram.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there are no such constraints that i know of . My mobo is DDR3. My GFX card is DDR5


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Pulsar_swift, I meant will total 5gb memory be available when I do video processing of any type?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont know the answer for your question.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> @ Pulsar_swift, I meant will total 5gb memory be available when I do video processing of any type?



nope. 4Gb ram + the graphics card (along with its memory) will offer an extra set of hands. but if your work includes video encoding & no gaming, get GT240-250. if gaming + encoding/processing, get HD5670 512Mb or HD5570 512Mb GDDR3 or HD4670 512Mb GDDR3.



vishald said:


> @pulsar_swift
> 
> My budget is around 6000. My question is will this DDR2 supported board supports the card with DD3 ram? Also is it advisable to go with this card on this board?
> Also wants suggestions from you for graphics card that will work with Asus RD 2 VM board with 2.66 dual core Pentium and 2GB transcend ram.



your board memory isn't connected to graphics card memory in any way. so even if you have DDR/DDR2/DDR3 memory. you can use any card whose connector matches the slot in your board namely PCIe X 16 in your case i think. 

for card, if you in for gaming, please mention the resolution you game at, PSU with proper rating & total budget. but with your proccy, anything over HD5670, GT240 will get bottlenecked.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Corsair VX 450W anyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanx buddy....


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> nope. 4Gb ram + the graphics card (along with its memory) will offer an extra set of hands. but if your work includes video encoding & no gaming, get GT240-250. if gaming + encoding/processing, get HD5670 512Mb or HD5570 512Mb GDDR3 or HD4670 512Mb GDDR3.



Thanks a lot :adore:


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> nope. 4Gb ram + the graphics card (along with its memory) will offer an extra set of hands. _but if your work includes video encoding & no gaming, *get GT240-250*. if gaming + encoding/processing, get HD5670 512Mb or HD5570 512Mb GDDR3 or HD4670 512Mb GDDR3._



assuming you are pointing to GTS 250 ( in GT240-250 section ) which is very much capable of handling both gaming and video encoding properly.

GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 is far more better than HD 4670/5570/5670 if you compare only gaming performance.



abhidev said:


> Hey thanx buddy....



you welcome ... 

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




funkysourav said:


> hhi guys i am looking for a minimum priced cpu mobo gpu combo
> to game at my age old 15"(crt) samsung syncmaster monitor
> i need to upgrade my pc accordingly
> my current configuration is
> ...



post your queries in this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/71700-basic-guide-purchase-new-system.html


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> assuming you are pointing to GTS 250 ( in GT240-250 section ) which is very much capable of handling both gaming and video encoding properly.
> 
> GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 is far more better than HD 4670/5570/5670 if you compare only gaming performance.



Yes, I have decided to go with MSI's GTS 250 GPU for 7.2k as on theitwares.com

Comes with D-Sub adaptor so my microtek grandpa can also take it


----------



## tushargupta (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi

My 3 years old Logitech Wireless mouse is now showing signs of age. So i wish to buy a new one. I play a lot of FPS games so i will buy a laser mouse. Pls suggest a gud wired laser mouse. 
Budget 1k.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> assuming you are pointing to GTS 250 ( in GT240-250 section ) which is very much capable of handling both gaming and video encoding properly.
> 
> GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 is far more better than HD 4670/5570/5670 if you compare only gaming performance.



oh yes buddy. you right. my mistake. should have mentioned only GT240. GTS250 is still a hot selling card. just its power requirements as high as its gaming/encoding power


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> oh yes buddy. you right. my mistake. should have mentioned only GT240. GTS250 is still a hot selling card. just its power requirements as high as its gaming/encoding power



I have decided to go with MSI GTS 250 based card.  since I am able to afford it, why stick to old platform na.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which old platform are you referring to ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> which old platform are you referring to ?



Between GTS 240 & GTS 250, GTS 240 is old I believe. Or am I wrong ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Between GTS 240 & GTS 250, GTS 240 is old I believe. Or am I wrong ?


its not *that* old


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> its not *that* old



Yes, thats true. Only one version difference may be :redface:


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey......vwad spend a little more..prob 1-1.5 K and get a Powercolor Radeon HD5750 1GB
a better performance and support for dx 11.....and yes i found out ...ATI AVT (Accelerated Video Transcoding) will be supported by: 
Cyberlink PowerDirector.....so as  awhole...this is a better option than.....Nvidia CUDA that..... will be supported by: Pegasys TMPGEnc....also the ati STREAM....the direct competitor...to CUDA....is actually more sensible buy...by the way the 5750 supprts stream as wel as avivo and avt...so no probs on that...


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

CUDA and Physx has broad app support and is better performer compared to Avivo and stream



Sam.Shab said:


> oh yes buddy. you right. my mistake. should have mentioned only GT240. GTS250 is still a hot selling card. just its power requirements as high as its gaming/encoding power



yep, that's true.



vwad said:


> I have decided to go with MSI GTS 250 based card.  since I am able to afford it, why stick to old platform na.



good choice 



vwad said:


> Between GTS 240 & GTS 250, GTS 240 is old I believe. Or am I wrong ?





vwad said:


> Yes, thats true. Only one version difference may be :redface:



GT 240 ( DX 10.1 ) is a new card though performance is low and GTS 250 is based on older 9800GTX+ ( DX 10 )


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> hey......vwad spend a little more..prob 1-1.5 K and get a Powercolor Radeon HD5750 1GB
> a better performance and support for dx 11.....and yes i found out ...ATI AVT (Accelerated Video Transcoding) will be supported by:
> Cyberlink PowerDirector.....so as  awhole...this is a better option than.....Nvidia CUDA that..... will be supported by: Pegasys TMPGEnc....also the ati STREAM....the direct competitor...to CUDA....is actually more sensible buy...by the way the 5750 supprts stream as wel as avivo and avt...so no probs on that...





topgear said:


> CUDA and Physx has broad app support and is better performer compared to Avivo and stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes :scared: :scared: Indian Parliament :scared: :scared:


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> CUDA and Physx has broad app support and is better performer compared to Avivo and stream



any improvement with the 5 series cards from AMD in steam particularly?


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Yikes :scared: :scared: Indian Parliament :scared: :scared:



What should I do now :redface:


----------



## tushargupta (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> Hi
> 
> My 3 years old Logitech Wireless mouse is now showing signs of age. So i wish to buy a new one. I play a lot of FPS games so i will buy a laser mouse. Pls suggest a gud wired laser mouse.
> Budget 1k.



pls reply....


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> What should I do now :redface:



go with the gt240 now.....if its like....... you want to have improved performance of max 10% over the ati offering but please i advice you ...u will lose dx 11....and the desired performance increase if its the cyberlink power director vid editing utility u would be using(this utility is a killer utility i must say....)

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




tushargupta said:


> pls reply....



Razer Death Adder Gaming Mouse-2.1K(please increase ur budget as this is the best bang for buck mouse...with the best performance)

or else-Logitech MX518-1K

or else-Razer Salmosa Gaming Mouse-1.6K


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> go with the gt240 now.....if its like....... you want to have improved performance of max 10% over the ati offering but please i advice you ...u will lose dx 11....and the desired performance increase if its the cyberlink power director vid editing utility u would be using(this utility is a killer utility i must say....)



Well, you know what, I do not use those high quality softwares. I do my editing by filters more. I capture using Intervideo WinDVD Recorder 5 in Mpeg2, then I use Virtual Dub with Xvid codec and AC3 Audio Filters to encode to AVI and while in VirtualDub I apply filters of upscaling and cropping(if necessary)

So now how and what would you suggest ?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> or else-Logitech MX518-1K


Where ?.....


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

.....nehru place.....or lamington prices should be similar ....to these....these are not mrps....o else add 500 rs more and buy it online...form Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store

@vwad....ok....so thats more like a pvr setup......ie....u only have intentions for tv capturing...and recording.....(tv shows i believe)....so then anything would be good...for u....go with any offering wither nvidia or ati,......this depends on you....
i was only advising for a dx 11 setup...as it would make u a little future ready....but as sid before nvidia offers better encoding timings and performance...so go for it....gt240


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> .....nehru place.....or lamington prices should be similar ....to these....these are not mrps....o else add 500 rs more and buy it online...form Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store
> 
> @vwad....ok....so thats more like a pvr setup......ie....u only have intentions for tv capturing...and recording.....(tv shows i believe)....so then anything would be good...for u....go with any offering wither nvidia or ati,......this depends on you....
> i was only advising for a dx 11 setup...as it would make u a little future ready....but as sid before nvidia offers better encoding timings and performance...so go for it....gt240



Sounds Gr8 !! Thanks. I record for my friends who are studying and/or working in 24-7 environment.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Sounds Gr8 !! Thanks. I record for my friends who are studying and/or working in 24-7 environment.



that's a nice thing to do...helping out your friends.....who cant afford to watch the show on time due to personal reasons...thats really good...


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> that's a nice thing to do...helping out your friends.....who cant afford to watch the show on time due to personal reasons...thats really good...



Thanks man. Can you tell difference between N250GTS Twin Frozr 1G & N250GTS-2D1G ? Both almost look same.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

N250GTS Twin Frozr 1G & N250GTS-2D1G are the same chipset or gpu based cards....but the first one has the aftermarket successful gpu cooler installed on it...the twin frozer card....but the latter one has a standard pcb and no aftermarket cooler....so a factory installed cooler.....basically in short the first one is better....beter cooling solution and also this one is factory overclocked...the base clock speeds are different ...see this...

MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> N250GTS Twin Frozr 1G & N250GTS-2D1G are the same chipset or gpu based cards....but the first one has the aftermarket successful gpu cooler installed on it...the twin frozer card....but the latter one has a standard pcb and no aftermarket cooler....so a factory installed cooler.....basically in short the first one is better....beter cooling solution and also this one is factory overclocked...the base clock speeds are different ...see this...
> 
> MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more
> 
> MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more



Thanks. You have answer for almost every question in the book. :adore: :adore: :adore:


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ha ha.....just a little research thats it.....computing hail!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> any improvement with the 5 series cards from AMD in steam particularly?



I've not seen any reviews about this so can't tell much about it but as sheer numbers of review sites are more interested in gaming performance of ATi HD 5xxx series and amd is not also advertising their stream and avivo performance that much so I think stream and avivo performance has not improved that much compared to hd 4xxx series.

on the contrary nvidia is strongly advertising it's both gaming and cuda performance side by side and you will find some review about cuda apps so I think nvidia cuda is still better than ati stream when it comes to encode power.



vwad said:


> What should I do now :redface:



get GTS 250 ( best one regarding your budget ) and encode those videos using badaboom and be happy and rest in peace 

BTw, if you want to use linux some day nvidia has better driver support as well


----------



## vwad (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I've not seen any reviews about this so can't tell much about it but as sheer numbers of review sites are more interested in gaming performance of ATi HD 5xxx series and amd is not also advertising their stream and avivo performance that much so I think stream and avivo performance has not improved that much compared to hd 4xxx series.
> 
> on the contrary nvidia is strongly advertising it's both gaming and cuda performance side by side and you will find some review about cuda apps so I think nvidia cuda is still better than ati stream when it comes to encode power.
> 
> ...



Yup Thanks Sir Topgear !! Going for Twin Frozr 1GB card


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I've not seen any reviews about this so can't tell much about it but as sheer numbers of review sites are more interested in gaming performance of ATi HD 5xxx series and amd is not also advertising their stream and avivo performance that much so I think stream and avivo performance has not improved that much compared to hd 4xxx series.
> 
> on the contrary nvidia is strongly advertising it's both gaming and cuda performance side by side and you will find some review about cuda apps so I think nvidia cuda is still better than ati stream when it comes to encode power.
> BTw, if you want to use linux some day nvidia has better driver support as well



true ati...is a little reluctant to do publicity of its avivo and stream...but that does not mean its not in the competition...its till has great vid compression and encoding performance....though i would agree nvidias totally upfront on their CUDA and has done a great job on publicizing and actually living up to the expectations of the consumers...

check this and this will show linux support is very much present in case of ati-
ATI Catalyst? Proprietary Display Driver


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Frnz,plz have look at this thread 
Nvidia GTX460 Discussion



Sam.Shab said:


> BTW, i'll suggest change the PSU. GTX460 maybe cool running but is also a heavy on power card. invest in a Corsair VX450W. just a fraction of the price of the card to ensure its safety.



*@ All, do I really need to change my PSU?*
What shud I go for? VX 450/VX 550/CM GX 550/Seasonic S12L 500 ????

Plz comment


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I've not seen any reviews about this so can't tell much about it but as sheer numbers of review sites are more interested in gaming performance of ATi HD 5xxx series and amd is not also advertising their stream and avivo performance that much so I think stream and avivo performance has not improved that much compared to hd 4xxx series.
> 
> on the contrary nvidia is strongly advertising it's both gaming and cuda performance side by side and you will find some review about cuda apps so I think nvidia cuda is still better than ati stream when it comes to encode power.



AMD is biased more towards gaming nowadays. it would have been great if they improve their Avivo & steam drivers atleast to compete with Nvidia cards. sad of it. maybe they'll improve with 6-series. someone told it right, "in this world nothing is perfect" 

& CUDA is one strong reason for the selling point of a "old" card. here i pointing to GTS250 (old cause DX10). all its competitors from ATI have already been replaced by 57** cards. but still GTS250 sells as good as HD57** cards. kudos to Nvidia.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> AMD is biased more towards gaming nowadays. it would have been great if they improve their Avivo & steam drivers atleast to compete with Nvidia cards. sad of it. maybe they'll improve with 6-series. someone told it right, "in this world nothing is perfect"
> 
> & CUDA is one strong reason for the selling point of a "old" card. here i pointing to GTS250 (old cause DX10.1). all its competitors from ATI have already been replaced by 57** cards. but still GTS250 sells as good as HD57** cards. kudos to Nvidia.




its kinda sad to see that ati lost out to CUDA only coz...they didnt do a god marketing and publicity....of their vid encoding technologies....
i agree in termes of performance comparision ati would have lost out to nvidia...but boasting of ur skiils is never a letdown....they would have catered to all kinds of masses then.....still me an amd fan....and will be for always... 

and CUDA is  definitely  a seller point of the nvidia cards....esp in the mobile sector(the laptop market i mean)....

@mukerjee....
yeah i am interested to post in the gtx 460  thread.....i know its been quite a a discussion there....but i am gathering up  info on the fermi architecture these days so cant post till i am fully equipped u see?

and the from the psu options the CX looks good....but ...why not look at something with more wattage.....though i know gtx 460 is low on power requirement...but still going for a little more doesn't hurt....till then cx 450w looks fine..


----------



## vwad (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



borax12 said:


> its kinda sad to see that ati lost out to CUDA only coz...they didnt do a god marketing and publicity....of their vid encoding technologies....
> i agree in termes of performance comparision ati would have lost out to nvidia...but boasting of ur skiils is never a letdown....they would have catered to all kinds of masses then.....still me an amd fan....and will be for always...
> 
> and CUDA is  definitely  a seller point of the nvidia cards....esp in the mobile sector(the laptop market i mean)....
> ...



Glad to follow dotmaster by purchasing AMD proc and sam by purchasing GT 250 Card 

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

Strangely Enough, in this month issue of Digit, they have given Graphics Card Reviews but they have not included a single MSI card, all other cards are there in their list.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ May be MSI has not send them any but have you purchased your Twin Frozr - if so what's the price ??

@ *borax12* - I know ATI has linux drivers though they have many issues on the contrary nvidia has really good linux drivers though I think ATI will improve with time anyway 

BTW, it's corsair VX450 there's no CX450W only CX400

@ *Sam.Shab* please make a correction in your post - GTS 250 ie 9800GTX+ is based on Dx10 not DX 10.1  

@ *mukherjee* - posted comments - infos and suggestions on your created GTX 460 thread


----------



## Gud_Folk (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey folks..  as u ppl advised me before.. i brought the ATI Sapphire Radeon 5670 512mb.. its just amazing.. .. just wanted to ask u ppl.. i*s there anything that i should know before i start playing full on??* *ANY ADVISE? *


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ May be MSI has not send them any but have you purchased your Twin Frozr - if so what's the price ??



Nope but the price on theitwares.com is Rs. 7,900 + Shipping Rs. 100 = Rs. 8,000


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> get GTS 250 ( best one regarding your budget ) and encode those videos using *badaboom* and be happy and rest in peace


will badaboom work on ATI Cards.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* please make a correction in your post - GTS 250 ie 9800GTX+ is based on Dx10 not DX 10.1



oh yes. thanks a lot for correcting me. edited 



Gud_Folk said:


> hey folks..  as u ppl advised me before.. i brought the ATI Sapphire Radeon 5670 512mb.. its just amazing.. .. just wanted to ask u ppl.. i*s there anything that i should know before i start playing full on??* *ANY ADVISE? *



you may OC the card by ~10-15% (core only) & you'll get some real performance out of it.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi everyone

can someone recommend me a good cabby in 1.6k(have bijli and elite 310 in mind)
please visit the thread below
need immediate advice

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/130142-good-cabinet-cheap.html


----------



## quad_core (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Gud_Folk said:


> hey folks..  as u ppl advised me before.. i brought the ATI Sapphire Radeon 5670 512mb.. its just amazing.. .. just wanted to ask u ppl.. i*s there anything that i should know before i start playing full on??* *ANY ADVISE? *




Update the DirectX and GPU drivers on your system


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can someone recommend me a good cabby in 1.6k(have bijli and elite 310 in mind)
> please visit the thread below
> ...


310 is good

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

_*dudes check this out*_

It's Not A Radeon HD 5970. It's A Radeon HD 5870 X2 : Asus ARES: Is This The One Graphics Card To Rule Them All?


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> 310 is good
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Must be a five digit deal


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

obviously
after all its ASUS


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> 310 is good
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...


it costs 1200$
so expect it to be around 67k in india
it is a very CHEAP graphics card
i will BUY TWO of them(and crossfire) to keep me warm in winter 

ahhh 5870x2x2 is more power efficient than all the room heaters available in market
it needs just 1500w(750Wx2) of power!!!

maybe i will buy a nuclear reactor too!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ think green - buy a solar panel instead and save the planet - it will be cheap and pollution free as well 



vwad said:


> Nope but the price on theitwares.com is Rs. 7,900 + Shipping Rs. 100 = Rs. 8,000



Thanks for the info.



KaranTh85 said:


> will badaboom work on ATI Cards.....



No, certainly not - it's made to use with only cuda supported nvidia gpus



funkysourav said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can someone recommend me a good cabby in 1.6k(have bijli and elite 310 in mind)
> please visit the thread below
> ...



If you spend 2.7k then consider getting CM elite 430 and for 2k NZXT Gamma is also a good option as well


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> it costs 1200$
> so expect it to be around 67k in india
> it is a very CHEAP graphics card
> i will BUY TWO of them(and crossfire) to keep me warm in winter
> ...


yup thats a good idea


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys buying a gpu within 10k..chosen msi r5770 hawks,,,,is there any other options in this range and yes in my sigi my psu is givin vx550 but ill b buying tx650/750...after my cmxtreme 600w blowed on the 4th day of instalation..!still waiting for Rma...

now guys a gpu within 10k with no upgrade for 4yrs.the best money can buy in this range...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys buying a gpu within 10k..chosen msi r5770 hawks,,,,is there any other options in this range and yes in my sigi my psu is givin vx550 but ill b buying tx650/750...after my cmxtreme 600w blowed on the 4th day of instalation..!still waiting for Rma...
> 
> now guys a gpu within 10k with no upgrade for 4yrs.the best money can buy in this range...



go for Sapphire 5770 or Powercolor 5770....
the MSI Hawx heats more than the stock cards....& also performs 1-2fps more
nothin else


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do i need a graphics card if i get a x4 630 + 785g3 HD

just playing some videos and surfing/downloading


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

not required


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

great 
thanks ..  will add one later when i save up enough


----------



## ajeeshys (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi.i need to buy a professional graphics card.am an animation student.i ll work with 3ds max n maya. pleae suggest me with one performace good card.
my budget 1o-13k
my pc config as follows
processor intel core 2 duoE700 2.8ghz
motherboard gigabyte G31M-ES2L
memory 2048 RAM ddr 2
Now am having a galaxy Nvidia force 9500 GT 1GB ddr3 but it is not professional card . it takes long time for rendering and sometimes crashing down my system
   please help me


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> go for Sapphire 5770 or Powercolor 5770....
> the MSI Hawx heats more than the stock cards....& also performs 1-2fps more
> nothin else


HAWX heats up more?!?!?!?
howcome???
i heard it runs a lot cooler than other brands


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> HAWX heats up more?!?!?!?
> howcome???
> i heard it runs a lot cooler than other brands



karan is absolutely right. reason is simple. HAWX have a semi-shound. so all the hot air remains inside (if proper ventilation isn't there). whereas normal HD5770 have a long shound. sucking air in through the front & fan area & throwing out through the rear exhaust.

actually it got excellent cooling but whats the use if you run a fan with hot air trapped inside? you'll feel the heat. same happening here too.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajeeshys said:


> hi.i need to buy a professional graphics card.am an animation student.i ll work with 3ds max n maya. pleae suggest me with one performace good card.
> my budget 1o-13k
> my pc config as follows
> processor intel core 2 duoE700 2.8ghz
> ...



The series of cards you should be looking at is workstation gfx cards :

Nvidia has Quadro and ATI has FireGLK as their workstation line up but they will cost a lot and if I'm not wrong they are not available even at 13k.

for eg a Quadro FX 4600 costs $1999
NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 and 4600

for benchmark click here

For your works a card based on DX 11 with Cuda support from nvidia would be more suitable - as theres plenty of cuda supported plugins for both maya and 3ds max available.

Get GTX 460 1 GB GDDR5 version - expect to pay 14k-15 for this one.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> go for Sapphire 5770 or Powercolor 5770....
> the MSI Hawx heats more than the stock cards....& also performs 1-2fps more
> nothin else



wtf!!!!!!
hawk heats up more!!!

then you say the normal stock card are our best bet?(for people who dont have much of ventilation in cabby)
i.e. stock cm310 and the like...

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------

i've been hearing all about how cool the hawk runs at load for the past month
and now this!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i cannot buy this argument that HAWX runs hot. Will need more references to any reviews


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> i cannot buy this argument that HAWX runs hot. Will need more references to any reviews



these r not my own words....i have read in reviews.....abt HAWX.....
the HAWX reaches max temp on idle & load when u compare it with....other stock 5770 cards....

@sam.shab: yes u r ryt....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@all
arey yaar
my dreams just shattered
now what??
okay....which 5770 model is best in cooling?anyone?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

baba, when are you getting your card?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^abhi mere paas 7k hein
i dont wanna buy now
i'll collect at least 2k more then i'll buy

i wish gtx 460 was below 10k or 5770 had 256 size of bus width

anyways i heard the news about gts 450
will think upon that


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@all, don't go for direct review opinion. in reviews, the benchmark is done in open cases or table top with AC. if someone going to avoid cabinet, & AC running, he/she'll get the temps seen in reviews.


----------



## girish_b (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well lads, I've been looking for a graphics card under 3500 rupees. There are plenty and can't seem to make a choice. Please help me out here..


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There are not many decent performing cards are available in your range. You will find lots of 1 GB cards like HD5450, HD4570  or Nvidia GT 220 etc, but don't get fooled. They will not offer any performance.

Better increase your budget to 3.9k and get a 
*Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k*.

It is a great card and can play most of the current games in decent settings. If you are playing in a 19" LCD (1440X900), then it is best budget card available.

By the way also let us know what PSU or SMPS you are currently having?


----------



## vwad (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> There are not many decent performing cards are available in your range. You will find lots of 1 GB cards like HD5450, HD4570  or Nvidia GT 220 etc, but don't get fooled. They will not offer any performance.
> 
> Better increase your budget to 3.9k and get a
> *Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k*.
> ...



Do you know where can I buy the cabinet online which you have in your rig ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^abhi mere paas 7k hein
> i dont wanna buy now
> i'll collect at least 2k more then i'll buy
> 
> ...



best is to wait a few months......


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> There are not many decent performing cards are available in your range. You will find lots of 1 GB cards like HD5450, HD4570  or Nvidia GT 220 etc, but don't get fooled. They will not offer any performance.
> 
> Better increase your budget to 3.9k and get a
> *Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k*.
> ...


i saw some people complaining about sapphire 4670 the other day in another forum
the op's card (in that thread) fans werent working
and posting quite high temps and bsods
turns out the sapphire 4670 cards are defective(dunno about arctic accelerator though)
better to be safe and get a powercolor or msi 4670 512mb ddr3
haven't come across any thread with problems regarding probs with msi or powercolor 4670

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

updated the status of palit gtx 460 sonic platinum(the vrm heatsink engineering sample fiasco)
 from guru3d
check this out guys
Updated Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum results
apparently the card without heatsink wouldn't be a scorcher or too loud


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thanks for the update - 79c is just too much - thinking what will happen in the summer season 

GTX 460 from evga is far more better IMO as it's runs a lot cooler and it has a damn sexy look as well  - any news about the availability and price in here ??

Most vendors in here are only interested in keeping hot products only for eg. Zotac and palit GTX 460 - may be they are stocking these - predicting  this years winter season would be a very cold one and so we will need these to maintain the heat in our pc cabinets and in the room as well and someone may be mod these to use them as water heater/coffe maker as well


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^^
no evga for us in the near future
yes i thought the temps are still too high for palit(for just a few fps more)
i would choose a marginally slower but cooler card from any other company with my eyes closed anyday
i have a nagging suspicion that palit must have bribed or threatened guru3d with legal action if they dont post favorable reviews
its surprising that this news didnt make it to tomshardware

the dealers here(damn them) are only interested in keeping cards which offer a good profit margin
no quality products

as you said it
one should only buy palit card if they dont have money to buy a room heater!!

p.s.
yes 79c is too much
may be the poor card had contracted influenza that day


----------



## girish_b (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> There are not many decent performing cards are available in your range. You will find lots of 1 GB cards like HD5450, HD4570  or Nvidia GT 220 etc, but don't get fooled. They will not offer any performance.
> 
> Better increase your budget to 3.9k and get a
> *Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k*.
> ...



I have  coolermaster Ep pro 600, powering e8400 on a p5q deluxe. my gfx card was a palit hd 4850 sonic, but it got fried. and All I see is 1 inch thick red lines on the screen with a lof of $ signs and red letters. I was working without a UPS. 

I just want one card before I get something better than 4850, say a 5770.

Or should I go for a second hand one untill I get hold of one of them bad boys?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> someone may be mod these to use them as water heater/coffe maker as well







girish_b said:


> I have  coolermaster Ep pro 600, powering e8400 on a p5q deluxe. my gfx card was a palit hd 4850 sonic, but it got *fried*. and All I see is 1 inch thick red lines on the screen with a lof of $ signs and red letters. I was working without a UPS.
> 
> I just want one card before I get something better than 4850, say a 5770.
> 
> Or should I go for a second hand one untill I get hold of one of them bad boys?



want know why your card fried? it got a spike from your faulty PSU (World Famous CM Extreme Power). so before you get another card & get it fried as well, change that PSU. if you want continue, please take it at your own risk & don't blame us if the 2nd card end up with same fate as first one. not only that. spike can damage the proccy also. frying it. & HDDs & DVD RW are most common victim.


----------



## girish_b (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> want know why your card fried? it got a spike from your faulty PSU (World Famous CM Extreme Power). so before you get another card & get it fried as well, change that PSU. if you want continue, please take it at your own risk & don't blame us if the 2nd card end up with same fate as first one. not only that. spike can damage the proccy also. frying it. & HDDs & DVD RW are most common victim.



to think about, my dvd rw once gone faulty too. And which psu would u recommend if i go for a 5770?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much power in watts will this card consume at load ?

MSI 2600 XT 512 Mb GDDR3


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@girish_b, FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W is bare minimum. get FSP Saga II 500W, Corsair CX400 or VX450W to be safe. & keeping your rig upgradable.


----------



## girish_b (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What abov vx 550? Am i gonna need it if i buy a 5770?


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Friends, I hv decided to buy a new PSU at last.
Keeping an eye to the future,it will be 550W at least.

I have two options : Cooler Master GX550 @ 4.7k

or Corsair VX550W @ 5.1k.

Which one shud I choose?

The original thread

 Nvidia GTX 460 Discussion


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@girish_b, if you get 2 of those cards. else VX450 is more than enough.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> ^^^^
> no evga for us in the near future
> yes i thought the temps are still too high for palit(for just a few fps more)
> i would choose a marginally slower but cooler card from any other company with my eyes closed anyday
> ...



^^ Nice one 

yep - I'm also thinking why they are praising the card that much even after it has serious temp issue and to add more too it though Zotac has high temp but it's well below than those sonic heaters 

Seems like only option is left for a GTX 460 is MSI and Gigabyte and if all of them are unavailable then Zotac.



mukherjee said:


> Friends, I hv decided to buy a new PSU at last.
> Keeping an eye to the future,it will be 550W at least.
> 
> I have two options : Cooler Master GX550 @ 4.7k
> ...



@ *mukherjee* - one friendly note : don't post same query in three different threads - it's seems like spamming and violates the forum rule as well. Post in any one thread and you'll get an answer for sure


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *mukherjee* - one friendly note : don't post same query in three different threads - it's seems like spamming and violates the forum rule as well. Post in any one thread and you'll get an answer for sure



Yes,I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## asingh (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Which 2 cards you planning to Xfire/SLI..?


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ are you asking this to *girish_b* - if yes, well may be he is planning to CF 2x HD 5770


----------



## vk_dragon (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can GTA 4 or Street fighter 4 be played on intel GMA 3100 onboard graphics (intel DG31PR motherboard) with 2GB of system ram on windows 7 with aero disabled ?
My processor is intel core 2 quad (2.4 GHz) . I have a graphics card (8600 GT 512MB) which has serious overheating issues . I am not planning to buy another one .
I just wanted to know whether i can play the above games (min. graphics settings obviously) without the gpu .


----------



## asingh (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Ya you can, but at low resolution.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ will GTA4 run on GMA3100? its way too old & slow. even GMA X4500 have difficulty running the game.


----------



## asingh (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
No harm trying it. But he should read reviews before purchasing the disc.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Though OP's cpu is good GTA IV requires nvidia 7900 or ATI x1900 as the minimum requirement.

Now for SF4 the minimum requirement is nVidia 6600 or ATI x1600.

BTW, I don't think these games will run on OP's rig  - he have to add a gfx card to play these games anyway.


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh ok. Totally out of it, for IGP...! My Bad.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ are you asking this to *girish_b* - if yes, well may be he is planning to CF 2x HD 5770



Only buying one 5770.

By the way, MSI HAWK edition or asus or sapphire vapor x? Having a hard time here.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



girish_b said:


> Only buying one 5770.
> 
> By the way, MSI HAWK edition or asus or sapphire vapor x? Having a hard time here.



The MSI HAWK one. There ain't gonna be much difference and AFAIK the MSI one is cheaper.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Though OP's cpu is good GTA IV requires nvidia 7900 or ATI x1900 as the minimum requirement.
> 
> Now for SF4 the minimum requirement is nVidia 6600 or ATI x1600.
> 
> BTW, I don't think these games will run on OP's rig  - he have to add a gfx card to play these games anyway.



will require minimum G4* series to run these games. Street Fighter 4 may run (at 320X240 res ). but GTA4, no chance.



girish_b said:


> Only buying one 5770.
> 
> By the way, MSI HAWK edition or asus or sapphire vapor x? Having a hard time here.



for VapourX price, you can easily get a GTX460.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Then msi hawk it is.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



girish_b said:


> Then msi hawk it is.



gud choice....that cards gr8 value...


----------



## tkin (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, its been a really long time since I've been active here, been hospitalized for a week, feeling really slumped, anyway I think its time I said goodbye to my 9800GTX+ and get something a bit faster. 

My budget is 16k max, now, I'm eying HD5850 and GTX460, so far from reviews I've seen that:

HD5850 is about 5-10% faster than GTX460(1G @ 675MHz), the GF104 OC's better than HD5850 but the memory on the HD5850 can be OC'ed better(memory controller issue), But then again GTX460 supports PhysX, although proprietary but PhysX is used on many games now(Metro 2033, JC2, Mafia 2 and many more).

So suggest me, rumors are that southern islands(AMD 6xxx) will be a minor speed bump and new architectural changes are not coming till end of 2011, so should I wait or buy the GTX460 or the HD5850?

mukherjee, congrats for the purchase, looks damn nice, can you load up furmark(xtreme burning mode) and post the temps? And what's the warranty on that card? Any idea about availability of MSI Cyclone/ Palit Sonic Platinum model?


PS: I might end up selling the 9800GTX+ soon, its 1.5yrs old, still has 1.5yrs warranty left, running pretty damn fine, any idea about the price I can sell it for?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ for 16k, don't go for a single product. get a combo: GTX460 1Gb + a good CPU cooler (if you running that 8-10k proccy @ stock). this way you'll get max bang for buck 

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

but don't expect a huge jump in performance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> will require minimum G4* series to run these games. Street Fighter 4 may run (at 320X240 res ). but GTA4, no chance.



This is something new to me .. how come you've played it at 320*240 resolution when the minimum resolution it requires is 800*600.

I know there are emulators to play games upto SF3 ( at low resolutions ) series as those are very old and not released for the PC - remember those big video game boxes - Insert a coin to get a life


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ just giving an idea at what resolution one have to try. maybe a 15" monitor will allow that resolution. both the games quite heavy.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hey guys, its been a really long time since I've been active here, been hospitalized for a week, feeling really slumped, anyway I think its time I said goodbye to my 9800GTX+ and get something a bit faster.
> 
> My budget is 16k max, now, I'm eying HD5850 and GTX460, so far from reviews I've seen that:
> 
> ...



hey there's not much performance difference between 9800 gtx+ that you have and gtx 460 or hd5850
you can wait for a few months when the amd 6XXX lineup is announced
but still,
your card isn't old enough to be replaced

but if you want anew one anyway
go for gtx460(more eyecandy less frames than 5850)
cause eyecandy matters

p.s. 
btw what happened to you?
why were you hospitalized?
hope you're alright now!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hey guys, its been a really long time since I've been active here, been hospitalized for a week, feeling really slumped, anyway I think its time I said goodbye to my 9800GTX+ and get something a bit faster.
> 
> My budget is 16k max, now, I'm eying HD5850 and GTX460, so far from reviews I've seen that:
> 
> ...



If I am not wrong, the Zotac GTX460 1GB version goes for around 13k, which is a serious bang for buck. The extra 2-4k for a HD5850 isn't justified by the 5-8% performance rise. You can easily squease 4-5% more performance out of the Zotac by over-clocking it. Plus the NVIDIA card has an advantage with it's CUDA/PhysX technologies. Sure ATi has Eyefinity but it's drivers have issues and I don't think you are aiming for a multi-monitor gaming setup.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Go for MSI Cyclone, Zotac nd Palit sucks at noise and heat control.

@Sam.Shab
One can easily get 320x240 res on 17', 19' monitors too.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichi said:


> Go for MSI Cyclone, Zotac nd Palit sucks at noise and heat control.
> .



zotac cards have one of the best built quality
i agree with the noise status
but the temperature can be lowered down using good cooling


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ for 16k, don't go for a single product. get a combo: GTX460 1Gb + a good CPU cooler (if you running that 8-10k proccy @ stock). this way you'll get max bang for buck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------
> 
> but don't expect a huge jump in performance.


GTX460 1G should theoretically be 11k(230$), but its selling at 15k as I've heard, so that leaves me with 1k, not enough to get a descent CPU cooler(CM,2.5k), I run my E8400 @ 3.4 with the stock cooler, which does fine in every app and game I through at it, since I game at 1680x1050.

Not a huge jump, but a good jump, for example BFBC2, Metro 2033, JC2 and ofcourse Crysis runs like crap if I maxed them out @ 2x AA.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




funkysourav said:


> hey there's not much performance difference between 9800 gtx+ that you have and gtx 460 or hd5850
> you can wait for a few months when the amd 6XXX lineup is announced
> but still,
> your card isn't old enough to be replaced
> ...


As I've seen from the reviews, its about 60-80% faster in DX9/10 titles, so not that fast, specially since I game @ 1680x1050.

As I've read in many forums, the AMD 6xxx(S.I) has taped out and its just a speed bump(like HD4890), no major architectural changes, the Ultra High ends may launch this year but major availability should commence on Q1-2 2011. New parts gonna come on Q4 2011(28nm fab), so the wait may be too long.

And eyecandy matters to me, a lot.

Yup, I'm alright now, got down with pancreatitis for eating a lot of fast food.

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> If I am not wrong, the Zotac GTX460 1GB version goes for around 13k, which is a serious bang for buck. The extra 2-4k for a HD5850 isn't justified by the 5-8% performance rise. You can easily squease 4-5% more performance out of the Zotac by over-clocking it. Plus the NVIDIA card has an advantage with it's CUDA/PhysX technologies. Sure ATi has Eyefinity but it's drivers have issues and I don't think you are aiming for a multi-monitor gaming setup.


Yes, Zotac looks good but the fan's noisy and the card heats up a little bit, my cabby isn't very good so temp is an issue for me, specially since its crowded and I run my proccy OC'ed to 3.4 with stock cooler, so a non reference cooler is preferable, like Palit/MSI.
Also I've read in some forums that HD5xxx series suffers from some Gray screen issue, that's absolutely a big No for me, had no trouble so far with nVidia drivers. And no, I don't intend to game using a multimonitor setup, EVER.


---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




ichi said:


> Go for MSI Cyclone, Zotac nd Palit sucks at noise and heat control.
> 
> @Sam.Shab
> One can easily get 320x240 res on 17', 19' monitors too.


Is MSI Cyclone available in India?


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dinesh @Aashirwad computers (SP Road, Bangalore) told me it will be available in a week. Price will be around 13k (may be higher). 
Zotac was available ther but I was looking for MSI Cyclone only.

Further the guy @Golcha computer treats everyone like a dumbo. When i hav zeroed in to a particular config he was trying to sell what he wants. When I asked Cl7 RAM he told me to go fo CL9.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichi said:


> ^^Dinesh @Aashirwad computers (SP Road, Bangalore) told me it will be available in a week. Price will be around 13k (may be higher).
> Zotac was available ther but I was looking for MSI Cyclone only.
> 
> Further the guy @Golcha computer treats everyone like a dumbo. When i hav zeroed in to a particular config he was trying to sell what he wants. When I asked Cl7 RAM he told me to go fo CL9.


What about gigabyte? The Gigabyte models with dual fans run very cool, has voltage tweak capability, also OC's very well, really cool temps.

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-1GI GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Dual fans:
*images.tweaktown.com/content/3/3/3393_03.jpg
Heat pipes:
*images.tweaktown.com/content/3/3/3393_05.jpg
Good ventilation:
*images.tweaktown.com/content/3/3/3393_06.jpg

Also in the temps test it does well like MSI, palit on the other hand does worse.
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-460-review/13

And also by the looks of reviews in new egg, palit has lots of noise/temp issue, so does zotac. But MSI, gigabyte and EVGA stands out.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Also I've read in some forums that HD5xxx series suffers from some Gray screen issue, that's absolutely a big No for me, had no trouble so far with nVidia drivers.




does this gray screen issue still exist?
i was looking to buy an hd5770(hawk maybe)
is this a serious problem?
please elaborate the issue
will cancel if serious


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I would suggest you not to go for ati cards for the fact that they have driver issues and ati drivers are not as good as nvidia.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes ATi have some minor driver problems but they aren't serious and generally the bugs are regarding Eyefinity and a few specific games.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ichi, thanks for the info  

@tkin, try get your hands on EVGA. it mayn't be available now but should be available soon. go for it. & be tensionfree.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

are there any current bugs unresolved with hd 5770?
was the grayscreen prob fixed by ati?
was it hardware or driver problem?


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> @ichi, thanks for the info
> 
> @tkin, try get your hands on EVGA. it mayn't be available now but should be available soon. go for it. & be tensionfree.


That's the issue, gonna mail Tirupati today, that's a hard card to get.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> does this gray screen issue still exist?
> i was looking to buy an hd5770(hawk maybe)
> is this a serious problem?
> please elaborate the issue
> will cancel if serious


After researching a lot I've come into a conclusion that there were initially two types of freezing issues, one due to driver, fixed since catalyst 10.4+, one was a hardware issue, something to do with card losing stability when underclocked in 2d mode(raising the 2d clocks helped), in some cases it crashed due a to a defective VRM(raising the voltage helped), the issue does not persist in the new bunch of cards but I think that the stock in India gonna be old cards from first lot, although the issue occurs in only 5% of the cards sold but I'm not gonna gamble, specially since RMA is a pain here and 16k is too much to gamble with.

Just google "Ati gray screen crash," for those unfortunate users who got the hardware bug they had to get new cards later or RMA those cards.

BTW catalyst 10.7 kills off the borderlands game(huge memory leak, ati admits it but no solution), and that's one of my most fav games, I play it regularly with my friend, so I seriously have doubts about the HD5850.

On the other hand GTX460 has no major issues yet, and all the drivers from nVidia has been pretty good so far(except the one with the overheat bug), the only problem is with the quality of the cards that are available here, EVGA is good but almost no presence here, Palit has major design issues, so does Zotac, Gigabyte and MSI looks nice but no idea about availability, gonna search market tomorrow.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys...,after reading the hd5770 bug probs i am confused abt it...?i just ordered a msi r5770 hawk to m.d computers and they told ill get on thursday..,but now reading this i couldnt make up my mind.!!!!!!!!!!

guys anysuggestion in wht card to go for within 10k budget and 4yrs no upgrtade...!!

should i cancell the order or wait for more info..?


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> hi guys...,after reading the hd5770 bug probs i am confused abt it...?i just ordered a msi r5770 hawk to m.d computers and they told ill get on thursday..,but now reading this i couldnt make up my mind.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> guys anysuggestion in wht card to go for within 10k budget and 4yrs no upgrtade...!!
> 
> should i cancell the order or wait for more info..?


No, I think you're safe, the 5770 is based off the new Juniper chip, not the old cypress variant, the software bug has been fixed.

But still:
Just a simple google search: hd 5770 gray screen bug - Google Search
So its a gamble, try running OCCT, Furmark for 2hrs straight after getting it.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> After researching a lot I've come into a conclusion that there were initially two types of freezing issues, one due to driver, fixed since catalyst 10.4+, one was a hardware issue, something to do with card losing stability when underclocked in 2d mode(raising the 2d clocks helped), in some cases it crashed due a to a defective VRM(raising the voltage helped), the issue does not persist in the new bunch of cards but I think that the stock in India gonna be old cards from first lot, although the issue occurs in only 5% of the cards sold but I'm not gonna gamble, specially since RMA is a pain here and 16k is too much to gamble with.
> 
> Just google "Ati gray screen crash," for those unfortunate users who got the hardware bug they had to get new cards later or RMA those cards.
> 
> ...



thats a nice piece of info
thanks bro
bookmarked


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> "Ati gray screen crash," for those unfortunate users who got the hardware bug they had to get new cards later or RMA those cards.



i hope im not one of those unfortunate user......

is ATI 10.7 ver good...???


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

according to Mercury Research's latest market share report for Q2 2010, and AMD’s results compared to the same period last year show that it's taken the lead over Nvidia.

-          For the first time in four years, AMD has taken control of the discrete graphics market from Nvidia, with 51.1% market share, up 10.4 points from Q2 2009. In that same period, Nvidia lost 10.4 points.

-          In the lucrative Desktop discrete market, AMD gained 11 points in the year, standing at 44.5% market share. This was a direct loss for Nvidia, who fell 10.9 points in the same period.

-          In the fast growing mobile discrete market, AMD gained another 2.4 points, now standing at 56.3% market share.

Just tipping over half of the discrete graphics market share doesn't sound like much, considering Nvidia has the other 48.9 percent, but it's a trend that AMD hopes to continue.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi 





tkin said:


> No, I think you're safe, the 5770 is based off the new Juniper chip, not the old cypress variant, the software bug has been fixed.
> 
> But still:
> Just a simple google search: hd 5770 gray screen bug - Google Search
> So its a gamble, try running OCCT, Furmark for 2hrs straight after getting it.


                thans dude... but after hearing this why take a risk...let wait and watch...

any other options in nvidia or ati which does not have any probs and service is good...as i just got a good expirience from cooler master rma... waited for amonth and then decieded to buy a corsair tx 650...

so do wanna take any risk in expensive hardwares as i lost 3.5k in the crappy xtreme 600w psu...

any suggestions welcome in gpu within 10k...


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> i hope im not one of those unfortunate user......
> 
> is ATI 10.7 ver good...???


Wish you luck, the 10.7 is good but causes massive memory leak in Borderlands(specially with catalyst AI enabled), if you don't play that game then its ok.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> hi
> thans dude... but after hearing this why take a risk...let wait and watch...
> 
> any other options in nvidia or ati which does not have any probs and service is good...as i just got a good expirience from cooler master rma... waited for amonth and then decieded to buy a corsair tx 650...
> ...


None yet, wait for GTX450, it falls right in the 5770 performance range as rumored, but be careful before buying any amd 5xxx series, although the bug affects 5% of the sales but that's a big risk, specially with the rma status here.

When my friend's CM 600w broke he took it to M.D and got a rma'ed psu right then for 500/-, costly but faster than waiting for a month. I'm gonna look for an EVGA or MSI GTX460 now, even Palit is ok(just the noise) but Zotac's custom heat sink with blower fan is crap. HD5850 falls in my budget but that's a big risk, I'll just have to research a bit more.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Hey guys, its been a really long time since I've been active here, been hospitalized for a week, feeling really slumped, anyway I think its time I said goodbye to my 9800GTX+ and get something a bit faster.
> 
> My budget is 16k max, now, I'm eying HD5850 and GTX460, so far from reviews I've seen that:
> 
> ...



Hey,thanks!
What happened?Why were u hospitalized?U can tell me,thats my field of expertise!!! 

And do u remember hw we fought over HD4850 and 9800GTX+ 2yrs back? 

Well,its gud to be back.

Have a look here. It should answer a few of ur queries.
Also,post ur opinion.

And yes,I bought the GTX460 from M.D. Computers,it has a 2year warranty.

And I jus forgot to mention,I bought a Corsair VX550W to go with it......May be I'll overhaul the cpu+Mobo+Ram combo next year...so the extra wattage


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Hey,thanks!
> What happened?Why were u hospitalized?U can tell me,thats my field of expertise!!!
> 
> And do u remember hw we fought over HD4850 and 9800GTX+ 2yrs back?
> ...


Yea, its really good to be back again.

Well, I came down with an attack of Idiopathic acute pancreatitis, bilirubin levels rose a bit too, doctors weren't able to find a proper cause, also went to hyderabad(asian institute of gastroenterology), they couldn't find anything wrong either, must have been all the fried foods and soft drinks that I've been eating through the night while gaming , its ok now, but doctors advised me to lead a totally restricted life for the next 6 months atleast, can't eat biriyani or pepsi .

Anyway can you answer a few questions for me?

1.When you bought the GTX460 were there any other models available?
2.Which cabinet are you using?
3.What's the load temperature? use this tool to check: Download - OCCT Website english

warning: this tool increases temperature beyond furmark levels, so keep an eye on your temps, specially since the memory chips are open.
4.Using MSI afterburner can you increase the voltage of the card?(is the option available?)

PS: Nice purchase, the corsair PSUs are awesome to say the least, also the GTX460 looks damn good, specially since it's so close to HD5850.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ don't keep vigil for long hours, once in 1996 I almost did not sleep for 3-4 months ( just 1-2 hrs) I had attack of hepatitis, with bilirubin levels short very high................

take care, eat only veg diet and do sleep well.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> its ok now, but doctors advised me to lead a totally restricted life for the next 6 months atleast, can't eat biriyani or pepsi .


dude you'll definitely cry if you hear the diet i am following for the past 8 months or so...
dont worry be happy
and yeah avoid pepsi coca cola like plague 

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




azaad_shri75 said:


> I almost did not sleep for 3-4 months ( just 1-2 hrs)



1-2 hours sleep/day for 4 months!!!
were you out of your mind dude!!!
sleep well dude(i sleep 7.5 hours every day now, doctor's advise)
and you wont have many health problems


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> dude you'll definitely cry if you hear the diet i am following for the past 8 months or so...
> dont worry be happy
> and yeah avoid pepsi coca cola like plague
> 
> ...




lol, it was in 1996- was experimenting on myself,
anyways am light sleeper, now a days 4-6 hrs max...............


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> lol, it was in 1996- was experimenting on myself,
> anyways am light sleeper, now a days 4-6 hrs max...............


check this link!!
4-6 hours not enough
make it 7-7.5 hrs
Sleep deprivation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^^ don't keep vigil for long hours, once in 1996 I almost did not sleep for 3-4 months ( just 1-2 hrs) I had attack of hepatitis, with bilirubin levels short very high................
> 
> take care, eat only veg diet and do sleep well.


I've been sleeping only for a few hours for the last 5 months or so before the attack, so I think that its the main cause of my problem, but I'm not a doctor, maybe mukherjee can comment on that, also my cholesterol and triglycerides increased a bit, got some fat in my liver so been busy getting rid of that. I miss chips and pepsi so much.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I've been sleeping only for a few hours for the last 5 months or so before the attack, so I think that its the main cause of my problem, but I'm not a doctor, maybe mukherjee can comment on that, also my cholesterol and triglycerides increased a bit, got some fat in my liver so been busy getting rid of that. I miss chips and pepsi so much.



Hmmm,well sleeping for less than 5hrs is a sure way to deplete ur glycogen stores, and send ur cortisol,adrenaline & noradrenaline balance haywire,not to mention the altered biological clock due altered pineal gland function. (forgv me for saying all this...this is jus to inform the techies hw nt to harm urslves)
this will cause indigestion and yes,when ur tummy is upset,the whole body can jus collapse.And taking all these junk food,with trans saturated fats,our poor exercise habits,yes,a pancreatitis is possible.




tkin said:


> Yea, its really good to be back again.
> Well, I came down with an attack of Idiopathic acute pancreatitis, bilirubin levels rose a bit too, doctors weren't able to find a proper cause, also went to hyderabad(asian institute of gastroenterology), they couldn't find anything wrong either, must have been all the fried foods and soft drinks that I've been eating through the night while gaming , its ok now, but doctors advised me to lead a totally restricted life for the next 6 months atleast, can't eat biriyani or pepsi .
> 
> Anyway can you answer a few questions for me?
> ...



yes,please take care of urself,and sleep more to keep healthy.

1. No,no others were available.
2.Zeb antibiotic cabby
3.Will post soon
4.Yes,MSI afterburner can change the voltage after unlocking the option.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys just now installed the HD5670. disabled IGP in bios & set the first display to PEG. returned to XP. ran GPU_Z. no graphics details. its completely blank. tried installing the Catalyst & XP restarts. should i clear CMOS & try again or what the problem? any idea?


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Hmmm,well sleeping for less than 5hrs is a sure way to deplete ur glycogen stores, and send ur cortisol,adrenaline & noradrenaline balance haywire,not to mention the altered biological clock due altered pineal gland function. (forgv me for saying all this...this is jus to inform the techies hw nt to harm urslves)
> this will cause indigestion and yes,when ur tummy is upset,the whole body can jus collapse.And taking all these junk food,with trans saturated fats,our poor exercise habits,yes,a pancreatitis is possible.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, should've kept off those fried chickens, now this restriction is killing me.

Well since our cabbys are similiar I guess my load with the GTX460 should be about 82 max and in game ~70-75c, that's acceptable, gonna go hunting tomorrow.

Just got mailed back from tirupati, they have GTX465 and GTX480 from EVGA, the only GTX460 1GB is from Palit, they have both the Sonic and Sonic Platinum cards, gonna go ask the price tomorrow, eying the Sonic version, also gonna ask about MSI Cyclone edition, that's a damn cool card.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> guys just now installed the HD5670. disabled IGP in bios & set the first display to PEG. returned to XP. ran GPU_Z. no graphics details. its completely blank. tried installing the Catalyst & XP restarts. should i clear CMOS & try again or what the problem? any idea?


i dont think clearing CMOS will help

switch it back and then check


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cleared CMOS already. anyway again installed & ran GPU_Z. nothing shown. blank. let me install the graphics drivers from Gigabyte DVD instead.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> guys just now installed the HD5670. disabled IGP in bios & set the first display to PEG. returned to XP. ran GPU_Z. no graphics details. its completely blank. tried installing the Catalyst & XP restarts. should i clear CMOS & try again or what the problem? any idea?


1.Install this program Guru3D - Driver Sweeper

2.Make a system restore point.

3.Shut down and reboot in safe mode(F8), after that run the program and clean ATI drivers(also nVidia drivers if your last card was nVidia), reboot normally and run that program again and clean.

4.Install the latest drivers(Cat 10.7).

5.Reboot and run Dxdiag and check if everything is ok.

6.Download and run the latest version of GPUZ and GPU CAPS Viewer.

7.Download and run Furmark and OCCT tool to verify stability.

8.If all fails do a reinstall.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Thanks for the reply, should've kept off those fried chickens, now this restriction is killing me.
> 
> Well since our cabbys are similiar I guess my load with the GTX460 should be about 82 max and in game ~70-75c, that's acceptable, gonna go hunting tomorrow.
> 
> Just got mailed back from tirupati, they have GTX465 and GTX480 from EVGA, the only GTX460 1GB is from Palit, they have both the Sonic and Sonic Platinum cards, gonna go ask the price tomorrow, eying the Sonic version, also gonna ask about MSI Cyclone edition, that's a damn cool card.



Bro,see what I've posted here.

Also,let us know about the prices.
IMO going for the sonic version will be better,as u can always OC to Sonic platinum levels,and it will save some green


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Bro,see what I've posted here.
> 
> Also,let us know about the prices.
> IMO going for the sonic version will be better,as u can always OC to Sonic platinum levels,and it will save some green


Thanks for the tests, now I feel a lot better, 85c on OCCT means that card will barely touch 75c in games like Metro 2033, Crysis, so I can safely buy it.

Not just the green but the OC'ed card means that card will run at very high clocks in factory mode, in extreme summer I like to run my hardware @ stock(E8400, 9800GTX+), so the lower the default clock the better, or I'd have to underclock it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> check this link!!
> 4-6 hours not enough
> make it 7-7.5 hrs
> Sleep deprivation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



thanks for the concern and info, am aware of it, however can't help it, as till 11-12 pm some kinda disturbance would be there so can't sleep early and in morning around 5-5:30 my father wakes up and starts exercising( he generally makes lot of noise whole day - kisi ke ghar mein chote bachchey shor machate hain par yahan mera baap) thats my sad story

and some times I can't sleep because of tension or breathing problems(allergy) and sometimes no reason ( might be occasional insomnia )


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> cleared CMOS already. anyway again installed & ran GPU_Z. nothing shown. blank. let me install the graphics drivers from Gigabyte DVD instead.



check the connections....install the catalyst driver from....ATI DVD u got....
open ATI catalyst & c the card info there


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> guys just now installed the HD5670. disabled IGP in bios & set the first display to PEG. returned to XP. ran GPU_Z. no graphics details. its completely blank. tried installing the Catalyst & XP restarts. should i clear CMOS & try again or what the problem? any idea?



why do you need to disable the IGP? i think you messed up some thing in the BIOS. No need to disable IGP . when you plug in the GFX card the IGP gets disabled automatically. thats what i did when i installed my 5670. I didnt change any thing in the BIOS


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

everything working fine. i also such a big stupid. not installed graphics driver. how will the pc recognize the card. & the driver bundled with card is wayyyyy to old. buggy.

@pulsar, bro mine one got set to PCI instead of PEG. so disabled & i din't fiddled too much. followed manual.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok your problem is solved ?


----------



## Tathaga (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the difference between 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GMT-UD2H Gigabyte Motherboard
and
GIGABYTE GA-785GMT-USB3 AM3 AMD 785G HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


does both hav solid jap capacitors on all parts ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



pulsar_swift said:


> ok your problem is solved ?



just like charm. maxed out BurnOut Paradise Ultimate Box (no to AA for now). still not felt to be least of sluggist. not even a single hand.



Tathaga said:


> whats the difference between
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GMT-UD2H Gigabyte Motherboard
> and
> GIGABYTE GA-785GMT-USB3 AM3 AMD 785G HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
> ...



yaar its in the name. USB3 & UD3. the USB3 is UD3 + USB3.0 chip on board.


----------



## Tathaga (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

c dis link
TheITWares -AMD Motherboards

the pics of ud2h and da usb 3.0 are diff.

ud2h has 2 pci-e x16 slots


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no. i think pics r wrong. Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD2H have 2 PCIe X 16 slots & allows Xfire at X16 + X4.


----------



## Tathaga (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no. i think pics r wrong. Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD2H have 2 PCIe X 16 slots & allows Xfire at X16 + X4.



ud2h has x16 and x4 

but usb3 1 has a single x16 slot

>.<


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ yes. but theres 2 US2H. GMT-UD2H & GT-UD2H. GT one have Xfire support.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Thanks for the tests, now I feel a lot better, 85c on OCCT means that card will barely touch 75c in games like Metro 2033, Crysis, so I can safely buy it.
> 
> Not just the green but the OC'ed card means that card will run at very high clocks in factory mode, in extreme summer I like to run my hardware @ stock(E8400, 9800GTX+), so the lower the default clock the better, or I'd have to underclock it.



Nobody cant put it any better 
U always seem to hit the point on the head.

The sites who benchmarked the Sonic platinum cards,a few mentioned the ambient temps(if I remember correctly),which ranged from 20 to 24 deg C!!!
Think about India then,at summer!!!!!! 

U can always overclock the sonic,isnt it?
Also,the higher OC means higher power consumption,not to mention the higher temps.

Also,it will be putting u back by 16.2k apprx. At that much,its not gud value anymore.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Nobody cant put it any better
> U always seem to hit the point on the head.
> 
> The sites who benchmarked the Sonic platinum cards,a few mentioned the ambient temps(if I remember correctly),which ranged from 20 to 24 deg C!!!
> ...


And also remember that in most review site they use a open setup, i.e keep the cabby open or doesn't use a cabby at all, so our cpu/gpu temps will always be 5-10c higher, sometimes even 20c as in the European countries the ambient rarely touches 15-20c.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a small query for everyone. if we work in document or just let the system run a virus scan, & the system have an accelerator. will it run in idle mode (draw idle power)? if not than when idle mode comes into play?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

idle phase comes when the system goes to idle state......lol......

ok jokes apart

CPU Overclocking vs. Power Consumption (page 13) - X-bit labs


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> a small query for everyone. if we work in document or just let the system run a virus scan, & the system have an accelerator. will it run in idle mode (draw idle power)? if not than when idle mode comes into play?



If the accelerator is NOT rendering 3D, it should always be on idle. This logic is burnt into the BIOS. You can quickly check GPU-Z and verify this. If it is not idling then:

A. Driver issue.
B. BIOS issue.


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

URGENT ATTENTION!!
WTH? My GTX460 1GB is showing 94c on load(OCCT), the load voltage is 1.0370, mukherjee can you load OCCT and measure maximum load voltage? I think I need to RMA the card.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush, i was aking about the card. not the proccy or whole system. 

@asigh, yes i seen the frequency coming to ~150Mhz & memory to 300Mhz in GPU_Z sensor panel. actually i saw that the freq was 775Mhz on the first tab when my system was on idle . so i got confused.

@tkin, with such hot summer days & a not so well ventilated cabinet. if you run OCCT, it'll go near 90degree. still 94degree is a bit high. as no 2 GPUs are same so a few degree here & there shouldn't be a big problem. anyway congrats on that purchase. nice one. specially the price.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *tkin* - 94c is just too hot

mukherjee is getting 85c on load with 20 min OCCT test @ 1024*768 resolution.

can you tell us at which resolution you have tested with OCCT and for how long ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ TKIN do you have a intake fan at the PCIE slot ? Tha cabinet is nothing great. You need better cabby


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *tkin* - 94c is just too hot
> 
> mukherjee is getting 85c on load with 20 min OCCT test @ 1024*768 resolution.
> 
> can you tell us at which resolution you have tested with OCCT and for how long ??


That's what I'm wondering about, I took OCCT @ 1024x768, shader level 8 for 30mins, fan goes 100%, however mukherjee's bios version is different than mine is, my load voltages look waay to high, at load it goes to 1.0370v which looks too high.
Now I can't apply thermal fusion on it as it will void the warranty. But if this continues I'm gonna put a fan under the card in my vacant PCIe slots.

Also to note mukherjee gets 75FPS in OCCT, I get lower, so I'm using a higher shader level, but that might very well be due to his CPU bottleneck, that could explain the temps.

PS: Mukherjee's bios is 70.04.0f.00.01, mine is 70.04.13.00.01, so I'm baffled here completely, how come two cards bought few days apart be that different, maybe I'll flash his bios into mine.

Anyway if 94c in OCCT, my load temps in game will remain below 90c(~85c) and I don't game a lot these days, if I can't fix this I'll later buy an aftermarket cooler for the 460, till then I'm loving the 37c idle on this card, gonna cut my electricity bill when I'm downloading through the night.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> @ TKIN do you have a intake fan at the PCIE slot ? Tha cabinet is nothing great. You need better cabby


A side intake blowing in the pci slots, but mukherjee's using an Zeb antibiotic cabby but his temps are lower, so I don't thinks its the issue, even if it is I'll get a CM 690.

PS: Look at this post I found, two different bioses for GTX460, one is an early production, but WHICH One??
St00pid Asus tech support - Page 2 - XtremeSystems Forums

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------

Update:
Look at this screen, nVidia early build BIOS
*www.hardwarezone.com.ph/img/data/nnews/2010/16767/Image/gtx460.gif

Final BIOS:
*www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201007/gtx460_gpuz.jpg

Also look at the PCI spec, I've removed my card but I faintly remember my link registering as a PCIex16 on GPU Z rather than PCIe x16 2.0 as it shows for my 9800GTX+, the BIOS might be the issue here, the Vcore is too high, I'm waiting for mukherjee's feedback on load voltage(OCCT)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> a small query for everyone. if we work in document or just let the system run a virus scan, & the system have an accelerator. will it run in idle mode (draw idle power)? if not than when idle mode comes into play?


if u just do a virus scan then the system will b in idle mode...provided u dont 
open any multitasking apps.....


Q:u r playing Burnout paradise now..so what u do exit....do u press F2 or F1 twice???


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tkin,

The two BIOS' you are comparing, are they card from the same OEM..? Also regarding the link standard in GPU-Z it usually shows correct when you stress it. Even mine shows 1.1 @ 8, but when I stress the card, it moves to 2.0 @ 16 Link speed.


*OFF TOPIC:*
Who had wanted cabinet filters. I cannot remember. They have arrived with the dealer.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> URGENT ATTENTION!!
> WTH? My GTX460 1GB is showing 94c on load(OCCT), the load voltage is 1.0370, mukherjee can you load OCCT and measure maximum load voltage? I think I need to RMA the card.



*Well, my voltage is 0.9620V at load(3d settings)*

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/4219/vol.gif

*Also,have a look at the different profiles*

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/7876/modes.png

Hope this helps.

Btw,i was using shader complexity 4 with OCCT.

Buddy,u can try this Palit bios update for GTX 460 here
I tried it and it said "no compatible device found" --that meant i was okay


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@karan, just press ESC. than F1 3 times. u'll be taken to the menu for save games, exit, etc. but i unable experience the day-night cycle. its day all the time (using cars only. not bikes).


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> @karan, just press ESC. than F1 3 times. u'll be taken to the menu for save games, exit, etc. but i unable experience the day-night cycle. its day all the time (using cars only. not bikes).



hey i hv installed just cause 2...bu somehow m not able to save the game...any help?


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin bro i think i should wait for few months for my gpu now..wht say..??

had u contacted m.d coms for this..!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> *Well, my voltage is 0.9620V at load(3d settings)*
> 
> *img227.imageshack.us/img227/4219/vol.gif
> 
> ...


Said the same for me too but my BIOS IS MESSED UP.
In my case the profiles were all messed up, the performance voltage was waaay too much @ 1.0370v, I think palit upped it in my new bios for OCing but I HATE THAT CRAP.

Also if you take a look at the pictures of the two cards you'll see something very interesting.

SONIC:
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/1817/dsc01456p.jpg
Anodized aluminum heatsink, no copper pipes.

SONIC PLATINUM:
*www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/palit_gtx460_sonic_platinum/17.jpg
Copper tubes and aluminium heatsink.
So this card not only has speed bump but also a better cooler, but in both case the cooler dumps the heat in the cabby, a problem for me, my hdd temps hit 42 yesterday and they kept rising, THIS IS WITH SIDE OPEN. UNACCEPTABLE, I need a dual slot cooler that dumps air outside the cabby. Aloha GTX460.

My GTX460 hit *95c* with fan @ *100%*, just unbelievable.




BUT THAT's ALL PAST NOW, JUST SOLD THE GTX460 for 13k(don't ask to whom) and got a *XFX HD5850* for 15.9k+VAT, Pics coming soon, hoping that the Gray screen bug doesn't bite me, and GOODBYE PhysX(gonna miss you), I'm returning to ati camp again, also XFX has 3yrs full warranty here, something no other vendor gives.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
well it seems that gtx 460 is a poor choice over hd5850 after all!
no wonder ati kicked out palit!!
sorry for all the trouble you had to undergo tkin!
but why didn't you try rma'ing the card?


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
That baby will OC. Enjoy the games. I never liked the design of GTX460 -- no VRM heat sinks. Quite daft.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^to whom ?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

in terms of user experience ,
you'll find the HD5850 to be a more satisfying card
less noise,heat,power,
no physx,cuda(but who cares?)
more raw power!!!(that's what matters)

it seems to me that
ati produces good quality cards with occasional bad drivers
nvidia produces much hyped but mediocre cards with good drivers


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> well it seems that gtx 460 is a poor choice over hd5850 after all!
> no wonder ati kicked out palit!!
> sorry for all the trouble you had to undergo tkin!
> but why didn't you try rma'ing the card?


Very bad choice, hang the VRMs, even the memory chips are open, for chips that run @ 4GHZ its just unacceptable, theres 1cm gap between heatsink and memory chip, looks like nVidia built an excellent GPU but palit built a crap cooler for it, even the reference cooler has heat pipes but palit got rid of it, all the other GTX460s got heatpipes, palit got a crap fan and a crappier heatsink(anodized aluminum).

PS- Fan sounds like jet engine taking off, I could hear that even with a large fan spinning in my room.

I called the RMA center, they asked whether the card was fine or not, I said yes(should've said no) but said its overheating, they said its no problem and won't need RMA, I also think it won't need a RMA, after all fermi's throttle at 104c but this card WAS FROM HELL, it would've burnt my HDDs(42c and rising hdd temp), not to mention my northbridge(it was burning up last night), so I was disgusted and decided to get rid off it, got someone and got 13k(bought for 14k, just 1k hit but that's for trusting palit), NEVER BUY PALIT, atleast don't buy the custom cooler ones. No other GTX460 was available so last option was 5850, got it. This looks great, build quality is good, massive copper heat pipe based heatsink and all.

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




asigh said:


> ^^
> That baby will OC. Enjoy the games. I never liked the design of GTX460 -- no VRM heat sinks. Quite daft.


Not just VRM even the memories are open.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




ichi said:


> ^^to whom ?


Its a secret  

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> in terms of user experience ,
> you'll find the HD5850 to be a more satisfying card
> less noise,heat,power,
> no physx,cuda(but who cares?)
> ...


I'll test the OC out, but think this card lacks the voltage tweak(read in new egg), oh well you can't have everything, the reference one with voltage tweak isn't available here.

ATI(AMD)=Excellent card, mediocre driver
Partnet XFX=Good custom coolers(mines a custom two slot cooler) and support(3yrs full warranty).

nVidia=Good cards(a bit high on temps and power draw), excellent drivers(but Fallout 3 crashed continuously from 180-198 drivers)
Partner Palit=CRAP custom cooler, crap Bios(1.0370v?? WTH??), just 2yrs full warrany(+one year part).

mukherjee's very lucky to get a good card from palit, but anyone considering the GTX460 from palit don't get it unless you have a good case with a very good airflow, specially at the bottom.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
well you're lucky to have sold the card for 1k hit(considering the heat!!)
if you want to overclock the card to insane levels(read unlocked multiplier)
flash the card's stock bios to asus bios(no idea how its done)
people in overclock.net use reference cards with flashed asus bios and a cheap 30$ aftermarket cooler
and overclock the crap out of it!!
seems like you made a lucky decision getting reference card
since more modifications are possible...

total damage?
2k-3k more for aftermarket cooler
and a little bit of innovation to go with it!!
good luck!!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> well you're lucky to have sold the card for 1k hit(considering the heat!!)
> if you want to overclock the card to insane levels(read unlocked multiplier)
> flash the card's stock bios to asus bios(no idea how its done)
> ...


Oh no, i got the non reference one(center mounted fan), looks a lot like sapphire Vapor-x cooler, lacks software voltage control but some says run super cool, this part got 5 star in new egg.
Newegg.com - XFX HD-585X-ZAFC Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit sucks...


----------



## mac_blast's (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys I have to purchase a new Graphics card my budget is ~13K can you please advice me some good cards basically for playing games.
I am currently using a C2D procc. 2.19ghz, 1GB ram, intel D945GCNL mobo and have an I ball PSU which came with the cabby.


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichi said:


> ^^to whom ?



The two UP arrows were meant for Tkin. But I guess, one post came in between. Never went back to check. Apologies...!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> mukherjee's very lucky to get a good card from palit, but anyone considering the GTX460 from palit don't get it unless you have a good case with a very good airflow, specially at the bottom.



Boy oh boy, I guess the early bird got the best 'yummy' card!!! 

I just went OMG with ur temps!!! Mine is doing good tho...next time...no Palit for me.

Just one question frnz, will my card be alright?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin, man you on a blast. you using your brain like a PC  making decisions on the fly. and its a very good decision to sell that faulty card. and that XFX cards looks good (the sticker & the fan design rocks). hope it doesn't come up with any problem any soon. congrats again.

@mac_blast's, you need change few things before going for a card to get good result. heres few change to your existing system:

Proccy: try OC the processor to 2.5Ghz on the stock cooler (if that motherboard allows)
Ram: upgrade it to 2Gb minimum. 
PSU: get a Corsair CX400W or Gigabyte 460W/FSP Saga II 400W (must change to avoid having a blown up system).
Graphics Card: get any HD5770 based card. look for Sapphire/PowerColor card for 9k or so.

Total will cost you ~13k, depending on your personal choices & from where you buy it from.


----------



## mac_blast's (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Thanks buddy for the suggestions for the PSU I am planning to get FSP saga II 500W(kept 3k for it aside apart from 13K ;P) and yes i had planned to get a ram upgrade but before that i was thinking to buy a strong GPU and add 1/2GB ram more(old DDR2 one) later for the GPU I was more interested in the new Nvidia 460 GTX many friends recommended it to me but after reading few tkin's post and his awesome experience with Palit 460 GTX i am a little scared to buy which model of 460 is MSI ok??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thats excellent than 

thats the reason i not even asked you sell little more for the 768Mb version. all the GTX460s available currently here are having problems. best bet is EVGA. but sadly, it isn't available here for now. can go for MSI one. but currently its really hard to recommend a GTX460. cause which card will have problem, nobody can say. tkin & mukherjee, both have(had) the same card. & see one heats up while the other one runs fairly cool. so, i'll say go with a HD5770 & be safe.


----------



## mac_blast's (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well thanks for the advice HD 5770 is no doubt a good card on the other hand what im seein is that Nvidia produced a good card but its partner(Palit) screwed it up as the card runs very hot. I scanned through many reviews of MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5 all of them rate it a a good product and many said it has a High end heatsink and is pretty Quiet unlike Palit's 460 its temp are also comparatively low(u can see the pics attached, taken frm G3D )

View attachment 3646

View attachment 3645

On one hand I have a good reliable HD5770 on another GTX 460 + special Physx eyecany + I have no clue how good are MSI guys customer service IN INDIA!! 
So overall in short Im CONFUSED!!
yelp!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mac_blast's said:


> Well thanks for the advice HD 5770 is no doubt a good card on the other hand what im seein is that Nvidia produced a good card but its partner(Palit) screwed it up as the card runs very hot. I scanned through many reviews of MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5 all of them rate it a a good product and many said it has a High end heatsink and is pretty Quiet unlike Palit's 460 its temp are also comparatively low(u can see the pics attached, taken frm G3D )
> 
> View attachment 3646
> 
> ...


Ok, I suggest the HD5770, but the issue of gray screen crash exists(albeit on a few cards, specially the first lot), I haven't hooked up my HD5850 yet(probably a new lot, says ver 3.1 on the box) but hope I'll not get that issue, so take a leap of faith.

PS- PhysX eyecandy has a massive toll on GPUs, in both Metro 2033 and Dark Void cranking up the PhysX brings the almighty GTX480 to its knees, so with a GTX460 you'll not be able to enjoy the eyecandy, I will not miss it, but I do miss CUDA(core codec H.264 decoder) but palit is too damn unreliable, putting massive volts on cards and then unable to provide cooling for it.

PS- MSI has really good customer service for mobos but no idea about GPU, ask the retailer directly.

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> thats excellent than
> 
> thats the reason i not even asked you sell little more for the 768Mb version. all the GTX460s available currently here are having problems. best bet is EVGA. but sadly, it isn't available here for now. can go for MSI one. but currently its really hard to recommend a GTX460. cause which card will have problem, nobody can say. tkin & mukherjee, both have(had) the same card. & see one heats up while the other one runs fairly cool. so, i'll say go with a HD5770 & be safe.


Actually mukherjee has card from a different lot, in his case card remains stable @ the low load volts but mine must be crashing, that's why the extra stock voltage, I looked up everywhere, in all cases the Voltage at load for the GTX460 never goes this high, the fermi GF100 generates a lot of heat to begin with, palit has no idea how to cool cards, the GTX480/470 loads up to 97c but all the heat goes out through the back, so it works good and keep the case cool, but palit is nuts.

My Palit GTX460 1GB OCCT, just look at it:
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/1324/2010080600h48gpu1.png

The temp dropped to 93 after removing the side panel and blowing in a TABLE FAN, just imagine the horror 

ITS NOT COOLING. THE CARD IS FAULTY TO BEGIN WITH(actually the VGA BIOS IS FAULTY). 

IDLE was ok.
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/4618/20100805233931.png

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




mukherjee said:


> Boy oh boy, I guess the early bird got the best 'yummy' card!!!
> 
> I just went OMG with ur temps!!! Mine is doing good tho...next time...no Palit for me.
> 
> Just one question frnz, will my card be alright?


Run OCCT for 2hrs straight, if it starts to throttle then its faulty otherwise its ok.
Also keep an eye on your other peripheral temperatures, use hwmonitor, that palit almost melt my northbridge and hdds.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
you didn't try flashing the vga bios to the new one did you?
heard that helps a lot.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no point. he already sold it and got a HD5850


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> you didn't try flashing the vga bios to the new one did you?
> heard that helps a lot.


Oh there Palit goes again with utter crap, when I run the Palit VGA Upadater tool is says update not needed, it said the same with mukherjee, we have different bioses(either mine or his is latest), so either one is old, so why is bios updater saying that?


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got it in, the XFX HD5850 is breathing in my system, back to ati camp again.

Card Info:
*img576.imageshack.us/img576/4426/20100806234113.jpg

IDLE:
*img686.imageshack.us/img686/2863/20100806234208.jpg

LOAD:
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/7412/20100806234650.jpg

OCCT FPS with shader complexity 8:
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/1835/20100806234451.jpg

Although load is 90c but fan is just 53%, +most of the air is ejected outside by the card, system super cool again, sweeeet.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats that tab"powercolor giveaway" has?


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> whats that tab"powercolor giveaway" has?


You sign up there, then they choose some people through lottery and give them powercolor GPUs away, people from all over the world can apply, even from india, you can too, you don't even need to possess a discrete GPU for this but the chances are winning are super slim at best.


----------



## mac_blast's (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

k guys one more query i do admit it is a little dope but her goes
these days many mobile companies are selling their phones on EMI  similarly I saw one online website Techshop.in who is selling graphics  card on EMI but it prices were pretty high. So is there any companies  within Nehru Place,Delhi/NCR who sells graphics card on EMI coz my dad  is forcing me to first get a mobile then later get a G-card by this I  would be able to get both of them in one shot!!


----------



## quad_core (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys..

Is there any news of 5770's price getting lowered? I am really confused, as i read that Nvidia will release gtx450 ( i m not sure) , and when its released, i think it will be better than 5770 . Anyway , I  wanted to go for gtx460 768mb, but i think the 768mb version is not available currently in india 

One more question :
Also, does any one know the price of 5830? heard that its price got reduced.My cousin has a phenom x6 , and vx450 .. will that vx450 be enough for 5830?And which is best partner for 5830. Does this one also have grey screen problem like 5770?( man, this problem is putting me off from getting a 5770 hawk  ) ..


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Is there any news of 5770's price getting lowered? I am really confused, as i read that Nvidia will release gtx450 ( i m not sure) , and when its released, i think it will be better than 5770 . Anyway , I  wanted to go for gtx460 768mb, but i think the 768mb version is not available currently in india
> 
> ...



grey screen prob(software bug) has been resolved by newer catalyst revisions
but there still is the hardware bug in the some older stock reference card (faulty memory chips)
just make sure you get a non reference card, and you''ll be good to go
get MSI HAWK HD5770@9.3k(prime abgb)

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

vx 450 will be enough for hd5850,5830,5870 in a system with intel i5 750 and stock voltages
check it out in corsair psu finder!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@quad_core, currently HD5830 & all the GTX460s avl here are bad buys. stay away from them. GTS450 will release by October at soonest. so make the decision based on it.


----------



## Neville Engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys ! need a good nvidia gpu under 6000Rs. also a PSU under 2000Rs.also i need a good LCD under 7k. thanks in advance


----------



## mac_blast's (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No comments for last query I can understand very dumb question .
Guys one thing I wanted to confirm that GTX 460 models with 2GB are coming on net are all companies actually launching *2GB* versions for 460 or just hoax.
for eg. have a look at Zotac 460 GTX 2GB (3 pics attached)
View attachment 3650

View attachment 3651

View attachment 3652


----------



## mac_blast's (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Neville Engineer if got no probs with ATI have look on HD 5670 it is a Dx11 GPU so u will safe in future and for PSU u can go for gigabyte superb 460w but do wait for others suggestion (new here )


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a 2Gb card will be useless. compare it to HD5670 512Mb. a 1Gb is a total loss. as you hardly gain any extra FPS or performance in games or any other apps. GTX460 1Gb more than enough. when HD5870 can run fine with 1Gb, why can't a card thats much slower than it? also i think except Plait all the other manufacturers (Gainward, Sparkle, Zotac) are sending out cards at stock speed.

and about the latter suggestion, yes its a good one. doesn't matter if you new here or a old member


----------



## vwad (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much of the above Palit problems will matter for non-gamers only video encoders like me ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

palit is good video card maker's , off course the gtx 260 am using is gr8 up to right now ! 

y the gtx 460 is like this ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

msi cyclone gtx 460 768 mb is available


----------



## quad_core (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichi said:


> msi cyclone gtx 460 768 mb is available




is is available in india ? waiting for gtx450 is a good option ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Is there any news of 5770's price getting lowered? I am really confused, as i read that Nvidia will release gtx450 ( i m not sure) , and when its released, i think it will be better than 5770 . Anyway , I  wanted to go for gtx460 768mb, but i think the 768mb version is not available currently in india
> 
> ...


5770 price is not lowered as its market is secured, not even abroad, just HD5830 lowered.

If you get GTX460 768mb makes sure to avoid Palit and Zotac.

5830 is a bad card, draws more power than HD5850(while underperforming), as big as HD5870(10.5"), heats up more, its actually a chopped HD5870, don't get it, get the HD5770 or if you need more performance HD5850 is the best bet(15.9k+tax).

The gray screen of death is a gamble, my new HD5850 runs fine, no issue so far, so if you get a HD5770(HAWK or reference) chances of gray screen are say 2%, so you can take the chance if you want, I advice everyone to buy amd gpus but you may get the gray screen bug, it happens in certain hardware and software conditions, so its your choice.

PS- Palit GTX460 has 50-50 chance of heating up like a furnace, chances of HD5770 crashing are a lot slimmer.

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




vwad said:


> How much of the above Palit problems will matter for non-gamers only video encoders like me ?


YIf you're a non gamer what will you do with GTX460? get a low cost HTPC card like HD5670, and if you do something(say hardware accelerated video encoding) that needs a afaster GPU than HD5670 then it will put the Palit GTX460 in performance mode(max clocks) and heat it up. Only in idle Palit GTX460 remains cool, that's what happened in my case, though another forum member got a nice card that remains cool, so its a gamble.

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




damngoodman999 said:


> palit is good video card maker's , off course the gtx 260 am using is gr8 up to right now !
> 
> y the gtx 460 is like this ??


I guess they are trying to make money, for a eg: the GTX460 and HD5850(XFX) are closely priced(2.4k), but from my first hand experiance I can say the palit cooler looks like cheap chinese toys you get in the streets, while the HD5850 looks a lot better,it has a bunch of copper heatpipes while Palit GTX460 sonic has a anodized aluminum heatsink, not all nVidia board partners are like this, look at Gigabyte(double fan, copper heatpipe), Asus(massive copper pipes), EVGA(reference, also copper pipes), MSI(cyclone cooler with copper pipes) and others, only ZOtac and palit made a crap cooler.

Your GTX260 is a reference model, all nVidia reference model have excellent cooler(eg-my earlier 9800GTX+, the new GTX480/470), when manufacturers go non reference then they sometimes crap out, prime example is palit, whereas my HD5850 is non reference but the cooler is massive and better.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




ichi said:


> msi cyclone gtx 460 768 mb is available


What about 1GB?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> is is available in india ? waiting for gtx450 is a good option ...



Yes, i wanted 1GB version but aarshirwad comp(blore) guy got 768 MB cyclone from chennai. 

I'd say wait till sep as there will be new entrant and may be price drop too.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichi said:


> Yes, i wanted 1GB version but aarshirwad comp(blore) guy got 768 MB cyclone from chennai.
> 
> I'd say wait till sep as there will be new entrant and may be price drop too.


Wait for the 1GB, the 768mb version is good till 1440x900, go any higher and it creeps out.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*attention guys!!!*

this article have all the info regarding multiple gpu set ups
i found it so informative that i couldnt resist myself from sharing it here

Multi-GPU Setups: The Basics Of CrossFire And SLI : AMD Or Nvidia?


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Nice read for first timers. Thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have one query

*media.bestofmicro.com/H/P/248173/original/chart10.png

which is the master card in these each setup?
why does the frame buffer size is important in Xfiring and SLIing?


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I think you have not read the review properly and if you can take a look at the pic the first left card n the pic is used as the master card I believe



> The different combinations worked splendidly in our tests. With *AMD graphics cards, you usually use the fastest one as the master card.* _The performance increase by doing this is very small, but it can be seen in all the benchmarks._ Again, running a differently-clocked CrossFire combination might cause some issues due to higher clock rates of the master card. You need to either change clock rates or change the card sequence to fix this. We needed to do this with our three-way combination of the Radeon HD 5830, HD 5850, and HD 5870. The Radeon HD 5870 was rejected as the master card. Only when we used it as the third card in the configuration did it work properly. This arrangement doesn't really have an impact on performance, since all three cards will slow down to the speed of the Radeon HD 5830.



BTW, as you can see it's not frame buffer but GPU series and power that made the performance difference in this benchmark.

*media.bestofmicro.com/H/P/248173/original/chart10.png

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




Neville Engineer said:


> hi guys ! need a good nvidia gpu under 6000Rs. also a PSU under 2000Rs.also i need a good LCD under 7k. thanks in advance



You can consider getting 9800GT @ 5.5k along with Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU @ 2.2k.

Get BenQ 22inch HD LCD around 7.5k.



mac_blast's said:


> @Neville Engineer if got no probs with ATI have look on HD 5670 it is a Dx11 GPU so u will safe in future and for PSU u can go for gigabyte superb 460w but do wait for others suggestion (new here )



your suggestion is perfect for DX11 based soution 



ichi said:


> msi cyclone gtx 460 768 mb is available



what's the price ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^~12k...................................................


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> i have one query
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/H/P/248173/original/chart10.png
> 
> ...



You cannot tell which is the master by looking at the charts, unless the analyst was following a certain nomenclature and rule set to type the names for each unique set up.


----------



## vishald (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

I am using Intel Pentium D 2.66 Ghz dual core processor (533 FSB with 1 mb cache) on Biostar G31D-M7 motherboard, 1 Gb DDR 2 Transcend ram, 320 gb WD SATA hard drive and Iball LPE223-400 power supply.
Monitor in us is Samsung 17 " Syncmaster 773s.
I am willing to play games like Crysis
Please suggest me a good graphics card that should run on with above config flawlessly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much is the cost of Antec 902 Case? Its one of the best case I would consider in terms of heat flow and dust repelling. How much would it cost in Delhi and its availability in nehru place?


----------



## vwad (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> YIf you're a non gamer what will you do with GTX460? get a low cost HTPC card like HD5670, and if you do something(say hardware accelerated video encoding) that needs a afaster GPU than HD5670 then it will put the Palit GTX460 in performance mode(max clocks) and heat it up. Only in idle Palit GTX460 remains cool, that's what happened in my case, though another forum member got a nice card that remains cool, so its a gamble.



Well, so, what do you think I should do ?

OR 

Anyone else telling me what to buy ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichi said:


> ^~12k...................................................



at that price it's just perfect.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> at that price it's *just* perfect.


you mean almost perfect
considering it can double up as a room heater too!!
dunno about the cyclone design,
but he should wait for msi to bring the GTX460 properly to indian market with
the much anticipated Twin Frozr II design

as msi engineers themselves put it
that cyclone wasn't the best of their products or innovation,
it was something done in a hurry to meet the imposed deadline of the GTX460 release!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

God damn ati, my HD5850 started to show the gray screen bug, but not in 2d as heard, but in 3d, gave it for RMA to akshay enterprises kolkata, they are saying it will take about 10-15 days to get a replacement, anyone here have any idea about dealing warranty with akshay enterprises? I thought rashi was the only distributor of XFX here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> God damn ati, my HD5850 started to show the gray screen bug, but not in 2d as heard, but in 3d, gave it for RMA to akshay enterprises kolkata, they are saying it will take about 10-15 days to get a replacement, anyone here have any idea about dealing warranty with akshay enterprises? I thought rashi was the only distributor of XFX here.



Updating the Firmware BIOS may help


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Updating the Firmware BIOS may help


Well, I was using the latest XFX bios, its already underway for rma, so theres nothing to do now, I just wanted know whether anyone has any experiance with akshay enterprises kolkata?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Well, I was using the latest XFX bios, its already underway for rma, so theres nothing to do now, I just wanted know whether anyone has any experiance with akshay enterprises kolkata?


well
i am really sorry to know that you're having a hard time with the graphics cards
first the gtx 460 now the hd5850
hope you get a good card in return dude!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin, its purely your bad luck. that you encountered problem with both your cards.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> God damn ati, my HD5850 started to show the gray screen bug, but not in 2d as heard, but in 3d, gave it for RMA to akshay enterprises kolkata, they are saying it will take about 10-15 days to get a replacement, anyone here have any idea about dealing warranty with akshay enterprises? I thought rashi was the only distributor of XFX here.



Damn...! Talk about bad luck going bad....! Shucks...!


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> you mean almost perfect
> considering it can double up as a room heater too!!
> dunno about the cyclone design,
> but he should wait for msi to bring the GTX460 properly to indian market with
> ...



cyclone runs cooler than palit and zotac gtx 460 - so using it as a room heater may not be possible 

and you are right - we should wait for twin frozr II for a better GTX 460 card and it will bring down the price of the cyclone as an added advantage


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> God damn ati, my HD5850 started to show the gray screen bug, but not in 2d as heard, but in 3d, gave it for RMA to akshay enterprises kolkata, they are saying it will take about 10-15 days to get a replacement, anyone here have any idea about dealing warranty with akshay enterprises? I thought rashi was the only distributor of XFX here.



really sad to hear that
meanwile u can use your 9800gtx+ if its with u


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin : sad to hear that bro, but see if you can find out why its happening.

The TX650 is not the best PSU made by corsair, many people had issues, maybe there is where you are having all the bad luck? why not send the PSU for RMA too? I am sure its under warranty....


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> @tkin : sad to hear that bro, but see if you can find out why its happening.
> 
> The TX650 is not the best PSU made by corsair, many people had issues, maybe there is where you are having all the bad luck? why not send the PSU for RMA too? I am sure its under warranty....



whats PSU have to do with gray screen bug?
this problem is solely of graphic card only


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The PSU could have ruined the graphics card...? When I had a CM 600W extreme power , i used to get some artifacts on screen.....not sure what the grey screen bug is though..?

PS: congrats on the 1000 posts


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> really sad to hear that
> meanwile u can use your 9800gtx+ if its with u


Yup, I'm using that right now.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks bro
gray screen bug is only found in ati cards mainly in 2d environment
but there are rare cases where it is found in 3d too
he ATi 5xxx series of cards contains new RAM modules. This newly revised GDDR5 memory is known to have issues. Whether it be heat or faulty chips, when the RAM on your card has an issue, you're likely to see your system lock up with the newly termed, GSOD, or Gray Screen of Death. Almost all owners of the 5xxx series have seen this screen once or twice, however in most cases it does not mean your card needs to be sent out for RMA.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> cyclone runs cooler than palit and zotac gtx 460 - so using it as a room heater may not be possible
> 
> and you are right - we should wait for twin frozr II for a better GTX 460 card and it will bring down the price of the cyclone as an added advantage


Its not about being cooler, the chips draw the same amount of power from the wall, so the heat generated is same, so the cooler the GPU the more heat its dissipating so at the end the msi model is the better room heater.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Yup, I'm using that right now.


read it meanwhile
might help
sorry i posted it late
Gray Screen Explained (5xxx Series) *Updated w/ Solution* - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> @tkin : sad to hear that bro, but see if you can find out why its happening.
> 
> The TX650 is not the best PSU made by corsair, many people had issues, maybe there is where you are having all the bad luck? why not send the PSU for RMA too? I am sure its under warranty....


The PSU has 5yrs warranty, so no worries there, mine is however HX620, the moduler series, not many people have issues with it, if the next time my HD5850 does that I'm gonna test it in my friends PC but know this my 9800GTX+ draws the same amount of power as the HD5850 does and has same config(2x6pin) so if the psu was culprit the it would've crashed the 9800GTX+ too, it didn't crash the GTX460 either(just temps went crazy).


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> thanks bro
> gray screen bug is only found in ati cards mainly in 2d environment
> but there are rare cases where it is found in 3d too
> he ATi 5xxx series of cards contains new RAM modules. This newly revised GDDR5 memory is known to have issues. Whether it be heat or faulty chips, when the RAM on your card has an issue, you're likely to see your system lock up with the newly termed, GSOD, or Gray Screen of Death. Almost all owners of the 5xxx series have seen this screen once or twice, however in most cases it does not mean your card needs to be sent out for RMA.



Thanks for the explanation buddy


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> thanks bro
> gray screen bug is only found in ati cards mainly in 2d environment
> but there are rare cases where it is found in 3d too
> he ATi 5xxx series of cards contains new RAM modules. This newly revised GDDR5 memory is known to have issues. Whether it be heat or faulty chips, when the RAM on your card has an issue, you're likely to see your system lock up with the newly termed, GSOD, or Gray Screen of Death. Almost all owners of the 5xxx series have seen this screen once or twice, however in most cases it does not mean your card needs to be sent out for RMA.


I already sent it, now I'm wondering whether I sent a perfectly working card for rma, if this happens next time gonna test it in my friends pc


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I already sent it, now I'm wondering whether I sent a perfectly working card for rma, if this happens next time gonna test it in my friends pc


i read it here
Gray Screen Explained (5xxx Series) *Updated w/ Solution* - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
yes i saw the thread in overclock.net earlier
they say that the issue has been resolved with newer drivers(catalyst 10.3 onwards)


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh great, but mine crashed on 10.5, 10.7 and it was becoming worse, later it crashed even with crysis, and crashed with furmark and occt(which it had passed earlier), my money's on a degrading component more like a faulty memory chip, I guess its no big deal after all a few thousand cards are bound to go wrong and guess my card was one such, but the card was sweet, crysis warhead enthusiast shaders no aa and framerate never dropped below 30, super sweet.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Tkin
afaik there are two causes for gsod
1)Software bug(currently resolved by newer catalyst)
2)Faulty hardware normally in the first batches of HD5xxx reference cards
the object at fault in general are the memory chips!!
that is why it is often advised to people to get higher priced non reference versions over reference cards
since the 3rd party companies like msi and gigabyte extensively check their hd5xxx chips for known anomaliies before modding them finally!!

the card you bought at hat shop must have been one of the first batch, hence the gsod
don't worry you've done the right thing rma'ing the card
most likely they will send you a newer batch reference xfx 5850
till then, hold tight!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> @Tkin
> afaik there are two causes for gsod
> 1)Software bug(currently resolved by newer catalyst)
> 2)Faulty hardware normally in the first batches of HD5xxx reference cards
> ...


That's the best case scenario, hoping for the best, although mine was a non reference one but maybe from the first batch(though it did say ver 3.1 on the box), wish that they send me a new replacement from the production lines the new batch is surely to have corrected those hardware faults. If it happens again(god help me)  I'll check it out in my friend's system, previously I had an issue with my rams and the mobo, later asus brought out a bios update that had a compatibility fix with that specific brand of ram only, but maybe its the rams(always wanted an excuse to get OCZ/corsair rams) 

What's weird is that this is the best rated HD5850 in new egg, this HD5850 comes up first if you sort the HD5850 search page in new egg according to best rating, not even a single 1/2 egg review.

Look at the first card: *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...7320 600007601&IsNodeId=1&name=Radeon HD 5850

This is the model: *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150477


----------



## vinitg (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys, Logged into this forum after more than 5 yrs.. (You last visited: 29-03-2005 at 02:50 PM).. great going guys.. 

I have an Intel P965 based mobo having PCI-Express x16. had XFX GeForce 8600GT graphic card on it which conked off. can u guys suggest any current graphic card which will be compatible with this mobo? i can spend upto 5K and need to play GTA IV. other specs include Core 2 Duo 6320 processor @i.86 ghz and 4 gb ram. i have it dual booted to xp and win 7. 

Will be great to have feedback from u guys, 
Thanks.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vinitg said:


> Hi guys, Logged into this forum after more than 5 yrs.. (You last visited: 29-03-2005 at 02:50 PM).. great going guys..
> 
> I have an Intel P965 based mobo having PCI-Express x16. had XFX GeForce 8600GT graphic card on it which conked off. can u guys suggest any current graphic card which will be compatible with this mobo? i can spend upto 5K and need to play GTA IV. other specs include Core 2 Duo 6320 processor @i.86 ghz and 4 gb ram. i have it dual booted to xp and win 7.
> 
> ...



Well,welcome back! 

Hmmmm...in that price range, u have the GT240 1GB from the nvidia stables,or u could go for the HD5570 1GB from ATI. Also,u might actually pick up a HD5670 1GB for around 5k,if you're lucky 
Happy hunting...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

till now I did not experience GSOD-----------hope I should not experience it


----------



## vinitg (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Mukherjee saab for the quick reply. my vendor quoted 7200 for GT240 and 5600 for ati 5570. for 9600 gt 512 he quoted 5400. am a bit confused as to what to buy. also i suppose all these pci-e 2.0 cards will work on my pci-e 16x mobo. 

am trying to search for reviews on digit.  help greatly appreciated. 

regards,
Vinit


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				vinitg said:
			
		

> my vendor quoted 7200 for GT240


the dealer must be fultoo drunk!! 

go for HD5670 512mb@5.3k
if you can find it
else HD4850 512mb@6.2k


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok guys, here's the infamaous GSOD(gray screen crash) on my HD5850 when running Crysis warhead maxed out, this it what it looks like firsthand.
Recorded the video and showed to the distro, they didn't even get a chance to argue. Now I'll post this video throughout the forums all over the web, time for some payback 

[youtube]8ruR4HUWw_c[/youtube]

Crash around 35 sec and more later.

PS: I also have a video of crashing in furmark and kombustor, but crysis fail shows better.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> the dealer must be fultoo drunk!!
> 
> go for HD5670 512mb@5.3k
> if you can find it
> *else HD4850 512mb@6.2k*



where is HD4850 is available @ 6.2k ?? What's the brand ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok that was GSOD....................


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> where is HD4850 is available @ 6.2k ?? What's the brand ??



ok!!
it's not 6.2k!
my bad!!
it is available for 6.5k,6.6k in Lynx-India!!
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?ukey=search&did=177&sort=Price&direction=ASC&searchstring=4850


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tkin:
Which all drivers and methods you had tried..?


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys tried a lot but could nt upload pics of my rig over here need help...???


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
upload them using imageshack website
u have to make an acoount there first

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

@tkin
first time i saw how GSOD looks live in action
now i know why its called so


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I was watching the GSOD video by TKIN, and had stepped away. Sound was on. When the loud irritant sound came on, I thought my system had crashed, turned around in panic. Relieved to see it was Tkin's youtube. Thank god. Freaky. Almost spilled tea on my self. Heck.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> Tkin:
> Which all drivers and methods you had tried..?


Ok, here's what I've done;

1.Catalyst 10.5(fresh install after driver sweeper).
2.Swiped and reinstalled catalyst 10.5
3.Reinstalled 9800GTX+ and tried benchmarks and such.
4.Swiped and installed cat 10.7(was avoiding it due to borderlands memory leak).

Crashes kept increasing and bam, crashed with crysis(which it never did until then).

Gave it for RMA, from now on no more power virus for me, I'll just run furmark 1280x1024, no msaa, postfx and xtreme burning mode turned off to test the stability.

PS: What do use to test the stability of your graphics card? For the 9800GTX+ I use furmark maxed out, but it may be overkill for my HD5850. Running crysis may help but its not always feasible.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




azaad_shri75 said:


> ok that was GSOD....................


Yes, the infamous GSOD, live, curtsy XFX HD5850


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I was watching the GSOD video by TKIN, and had stepped away. Sound was on. When the loud irritant sound came on, I thought my system had crashed, turned around in panic. Relieved to see it was Tkin's youtube. Thank god. Freaky. Almost spilled tea on my self. Heck.


Now feel how I felt , when it had actually CRASHED, I wish I was also watching a video


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

why you need run such heavy benchmark? run those if you want know the max temperature your card will produce or want test the stability after some OC. still running Kombustor in that mode, i think i better delete Kombustor else someday i may run it mistakenly & be its next victim.

PS: till now i not ran even a single benchmark. giving my system 1 month time to cope up with the environment (actually inside of pc its total mess, 1ce sorted out will proceed) before stepping on the benchmark drills. or should i skip it?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ so you got the extension cable,


----------



## vinitg (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks guys for all the help. will be buying the HD 4850. hope it lets me play mafia 2 and gta 4 without any issues.

regards,
Vinit


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> PS: till now i not ran even a single benchmark. giving my system 1 month time to cope up with the environment (actually inside of pc its total mess, 1ce sorted out will proceed) before stepping on the benchmark drills. or should i skip it?



If you are satisfied with your system, no need to run benchmarks/stress programs.

Some reasons can be:

1. Compare you systems to others to check for performance.
2. Check OC stability.
3. Check UPS compatibility -- since the benchmark will stress / draw the max power.
4. For the heck of it...!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

4. For the heck of it...! 
nice one!!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> why you need run such heavy benchmark? run those if you want know the max temperature your card will produce or want test the stability after some OC. still running Kombustor in that mode, i think i better delete Kombustor else someday i may run it mistakenly & be its next victim.
> 
> PS: till now i not ran even a single benchmark. giving my system 1 month time to cope up with the environment (actually inside of pc its total mess, 1ce sorted out will proceed) before stepping on the benchmark drills. or should i skip it?


STAY AWAY FROM KOMBUSTOR, also avoid furmark and OCCT like the plague.

Ask yourself these:

1.Will I OC?
2.Do I need to ARTIFICIALLY stress my GPU?
3.Do I feel like going through the hassle of RMA?

And then decide, but If I were you I would stay away, indian climates are not good for ocing, also add the crappy rma service here.


----------



## tushargupta (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi to all

I will be going to nehru palace. I want to buy game pad for gaming on my pc. Read in digit mag about MS XBOX 360 game controller. Does it have vibration effect like felt on Playstation game controller? How is compatibility and support with current generation of games ? Also suggest any gud competition to it.
Budget 1k-1.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> STAY AWAY FROM KOMBUSTOR, also avoid furmark and OCCT like the plague.
> 
> Ask yourself these:
> 
> ...



whats wrong with Furmark? OCCT is heavy i know. but is furmark too fall in same category of GPU burners?



asigh said:


> 4. For the heck of it...!



 than better i stay away from the heavy benchmarks. or say all sort of benchmark tools.


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Furmark is a GPU burner too...!

You will need to use it, when you OC.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I Use the combo of EVGA precision and OCCT GPU load test ( for 20-30 mins ) to OC and test GPU.

I measure gpu tempo while gaming using evga displaytechnology - it shows gpu temp and  server which uses Riva tuner statistics server - it shows gpu temp and frame rates while gaming 

So I can see the actual temp and fps while gaming all the time.

This is another added advantage using cards from green campaign 

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




funkysourav said:


> ok!!
> it's not 6.2k!
> my bad!!
> it is available for 6.5k,6.6k in Lynx-India!!
> Product search ? 4850 ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics & Computer Online Superstore In India



thanks.

by the looks palit and powercolor looks same.

Asus looks a little bit better.

But the best one is Sapphire


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I use the GPU Monitor Gadget which directly integrates with RivaTuner and constantly shows me temperatures / fan speed for both cards. It is really good.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so guys again found a good article related to graphics card RAM issues
quite informative


The biggest misconception out there is that more graphics RAM will increase gaming performance. But, for the most part, this is untrue. While the bandwidth of the graphics RAM might have a direct effect on gaming performance, the quantity of RAM doesn't have a direct impact on how fast a graphics card performs. The quantity of RAM does have an indirect impact on performance sometimes
The bandwidth of graphics card RAM is affected by two main factors: the clock rate and interface width. Clock rate is measured in MHz, just like a CPU. The width of an interface is measured in bits, such as 128-bits wide. Without going into too much detail, you should know that 200 MHz memory should provide twice the bandwidth of 100 MHz memory, assuming everything else is equal. Similarly, a 128-bit memory bus should provide twice the bandwidth of a 64-bit bus.

It gets a little complicated because we're talking about two variables here: clock rates and bandwidth. For example, 200 MHz, 64-bit memory should offer approximately the same bandwidth as 100 MHz, 128-bit memory. There are other factors, such as memory latency. Technology also plays a role, as GDDR5 offers twice the throughput of DDR through GDDR4 at a given clock speed. But, for the most part, all you have to remember is that more bandwidth should have a direct impact on your gaming performance.

The quantity of RAM that the graphics card employs doesn't have a direct impact on game performance, but it can have an indirect impact. Graphics card RAM will only negatively affect performance if there isn't enough to handle what a specific game title requires. The point is that all other factors being equal, a graphics card with 2GB (2,048 MB) should perform exactly the same as a graphics card with 512MB as long as the game's graphics memory requirements are below 512MB. If the game's settings and resolution require more than 512MB of graphics card RAM, the 512MB card will demonstrate a performance penalty compared to the 2GB card.

For the gamer, there are three main factors that have the most influence on how much graphics RAM you'll need: resolution, visual quality detail settings, and AA. For the most part, 512MB of RAM seems sufficient to push one of these factors to the limit, and in most cases, it can handle two of them at once. But if you plan to maximize all three--the highest resolutions, visual quality settings, and AA--then more video RAM than 512MB is a good idea.

The primary consideration should probably be resolution, because this is a hardware limitation for many of us. Typically, 20" or smaller monitors will cap out at 1680x1050, so in this case, spending extra on 1GB of graphics RAM might be frivolous. Conversely, if your monitor is 21" or larger with a 1920x1200 native resolution, purchasing a graphics card with 1GB of RAM might be a wise investment for only a little extra money.

A 2GB card is probably only realistically useful for folks who push 1920x1200 resolutions and above, and who demand the highest visual quality settings in conjunction with AA. Since the price difference is substantial, a graphics card with 2GB of RAM is probably overkill for anyone who has a monitor with a native resolution lower than 1920x1200.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@azaad, bro order placed but no payment done. very busy nowadays. 

@piyush, your point is right but you broken your point into so many pieces, many carry no/less meaning. a good card will have a good balance of core speed, bus width, memory amount, type & speed. coupling a HD5670 with 2Gb GDDR5 & running Crysis with everything maxed out will most probably crash the game. on 512Mb as well as 2Gb. whereas a 1Gb GTX460 shows it affiliation for more memory. as soon as you run games everything maxed out. still a 2Gb card will be useless.


----------



## tushargupta (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I will be going to nehru palace. I want to buy game pad for gaming on my pc. Read in digit mag about MS XBOX 360 game controller. Does it have vibration effect like felt on Playstation game controller? How is compatibility and support with current generation of games ? Also suggest any gud competition to it.
> Budget 1k-1.5k



pls suggest. i have to buy today.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> so guys again found a good article related to graphics card RAM issues
> quite informative
> 
> 
> ...


Copy paste from Toms hardware huh?
anyway great effort dude!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> Copy paste from Toms hardware huh?
> anyway great effort dude!!



yeah some guys already know the fact that i share all the articles from tomshardware
thats why i didnt say that these were my words 
i just read the whole article and selected the matter which suited the best

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> @piyush, your point is right but you broken your point into so many pieces, many carry no/less meaning. a good card will have a good balance of core speed, bus width, memory amount, type & speed. *coupling a HD5670 with 2Gb GDDR5 & running Crysis with everything maxed out will most probably crash the game. on 512Mb as well as 2Gb. whereas a 1Gb GTX460 shows it affiliation for more memory. as soon as you run games everything maxed out. still a 2Gb card will be useless.*



its actually an article from tomshardware 
i selected some passages that were good 

and i dont see anything rubbish is posted here
the point u mentioned is already specified in the article with some twist and turns that i agree

give it a try again and u'll see want u wanted


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*BitDefender Antivirus 2010 - FREE FOR 24 HOURS!-12 MONTH LICENCE* 

*Promo Information*
Incisive Media, the publisher's of the V3.co.uk Software Store, are the only authorised distributors of the BitDefender Antivirus 2010 promotion. Use the build provided here and as part of this promotion. Using any other build, with the promotional serial code, may not guarantee future updates (such as the 2011 edition, due soon). Do not re-distribute this build.
The promotion is online and available between midday CET Friday 13 of August and midday CET Saturday 14 of August. You can obtain your serial code during this period and install at any time.
*How To Get Your Serial Code*

*Download the BitDefender Antivirus 2010 build from this store and go to ***www.bitdefender.co.uk/site/Promotions/free24hours/* to get your serial code. Your serial code is valid for 1-PC for 1-Year.


Source V3 Software Store - BitDefender Antivirus 2010 [1-PC, 1-Year] - 100% off RRP

Sorry to post here as it is one of the  most active thread in the forum . Grab ithe keys for your friends , relatives and ofcourse for  yourself


----------



## vishald (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

I am using Intel Pentium D 2.66 Ghz dual core processor (533 FSB with 1 mb cache) on 

Biostar G 31 D M7 motherboard, 1 Gb DDR 2 Transcend ram, 320 gb WD SATA hard drive and 

Iball LPE223-400 power supply. Monitor is samsung 17" Syncmaster 773s.


I am planning to buy XFX ATI 4650 OR XFX GT240. Which card should support more efficienty 

with the above config? 

I am willing to play games like Crysis.

Please advice me on the above given cards and suggest me a good graphics card that should 

run on with above config flawlessly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gt240 512mb ddr5...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ also 1GB DDR2 or if possible 2Gb DDR2.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^..........


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Prakash29617 said:


> *BitDefender Antivirus 2010 - FREE FOR 24 HOURS!-12 MONTH LICENCE*
> 
> *Promo Information*
> Incisive Media, the publisher's of the V3.co.uk Software Store, are the only authorised distributors of the BitDefender Antivirus 2010 promotion. Use the build provided here and as part of this promotion. Using any other build, with the promotional serial code, may not guarantee future updates (such as the 2011 edition, due soon). Do not re-distribute this build.
> ...



why did you posted it in here ?? !!



vishald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using Intel Pentium D 2.66 Ghz dual core processor (533 FSB with 1 mb cache) on
> 
> ...



better get a HD 5670 512MB card from sapphire .. it's available @ 5k now.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> ^^..........



i was talking about additional ram. 2gb or more ram will be good for the system.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can anyone compare *gtx 460* with *5770 hawx* in terms of cooling,power usage and ,of course,the rgular benchmarks

a link will also do
thanks


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^GTX 460 is better and comparable to 5830-5850


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> why did you posted it in here ?? !!


 

becuase it is one of the most active thread , and I personnaly  thought the more people know abt the  promo the more will get the advantage of it .sorry for posting it in wrong section .


----------



## vwad (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello Guys,

So, whats the latest recommendation for new GPU buyers ? 

ATI??

Nvidia??


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

depends mainly on kind of use and budget.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



I wanted to buy 9600 gt,9800 gt or hd 5670.I have a cm etreme power 500 w smps about 2 years old.Psu can capable to handle these gf card or not??

Which is best in terms of performance?I have about 6-7 k budget.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

you have cm extreme power 500w psu
which actually is capable of 400w without fireworks
i will suggest Sapphire HD5670 512mb @5.3k
equivalent to 9800gt
dx11 advantage
very less power consumption
little or no heat compared to 9800gt
lesser cost than 9800gt


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@funkysourav-Thanks btw.which shops sells sapphire HD 5670 512 ddr5 @5.3 K.Plzz tell me.

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

Look thisSapphire HD 5670 1GB Review  Page 2 - Closer Look: (The Video Card) - Overclockers Club
Sapphire 5670 cards only requires 61 watt on load and 14watt on idle.Thats good news.So my cm extreme 500 watt can handle well.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				Amartya87 said:
			
		

> @funkysourav-Thanks btw.which shops sells sapphire HD 5670 512 ddr5 @5.3 K.Plzz tell me.


dunno you have to search for it quite a bit i guess.
maybe vedant!!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Vedant and m.d sells sapphire gf card.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

better order from IT Wares, Mumbai. if you order, ask them about the road tax issue first. if no need for it, get it. i think local shops will sell the 1Gb version, which is total waste when the 512Mb performs just 2-3% lower & cost 1-1.5k less.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will check 512 version first if not then will order online


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> you have cm extreme power 500w psu
> *which actually is capable of 400w without fireworks*
> i will suggest Sapphire HD5670 512mb @5.3k
> equivalent to 9800gt
> ...



who told so? even with 400W being pulled off (a GTS250 with a moderate setup will use that much) will result in a ***BANG***. this is not a landmine that needs some definite pressure to blow. just use it in an entrylevel system & it'll go up in smoke. its just luck. some goes early, some lately. but truth is, all EM Extremes goes off with a few years.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam.shab-So you suggest me to change the psu??Should i consider corsair vx 550 for future prospective upgrades.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
if you've got the budget to upgrade the psu,
then vx550 is perfect fit for you 
(read= "considering stability, efficiency, upgradeability)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Plzz tell me sam.shab

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Thanks@fankysourav

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

if vx550psu then i will consider sapphire hd 5770 1gb ddr5+cm elite 430 cabby.

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Whats about HD 5770 is this card good enough to play in 1080 p?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

even VX450W is enough. VX550W if you want something like GTX470 or HD5870. for rest, VX450W will do easily.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can be vx 450 can be used for 5 years?After 5 years it will be same as powerful as new or not?Cm etreme power 500w totally a bad psu?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There is no sign of price cut for GPUs.....
I will wait until September.
I'm thinking of getting 9600GT or GT240 or New HD 5570 DDR5 512MB.....
GT240 still over priced and Zotac 9600GT Eco hard to find in Kolkata...

BTW,how good is is Zebronics 450W PSU ?
I mean is it enough to handle 9600GT Eco with Intel E2180 ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Plzz tell me sam.shab
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...



it's good enough for resolution upto 1680*1050



amartya87 said:


> can be vx 450 can be used for 5 years?After 5 years it will be same as powerful as new or not?Cm etreme power 500w totally a bad psu?



After 5 years it's will not be as powerful as a new unit for components aging and it's mainly capacitors - capacitors efficiency degrades with time and heat.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i dont know how much this fact is true but according to an article i read months ago

i*t said that the efficiency of a PSU decreases 5-10% each year*

conditions:
if the user is using it daily for 8 hrs or something
temperatures dont go sky high

and there were a few more but i couldnt recall it now

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------




amartya87 said:


> can be vx 450 can be used for 5 years?After 5 years it will be same as powerful as new or not?Cm etreme power 500w totally a bad psu?



whats ur total budget including PSU ,cabby and gfx card?
and does ur budget includes anything more?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush-My budget is-Psu-max-4k
Sapphire Hd 5770-10k
Cabby-cm elite 430-2.8k
2 Cm led 120mm fan+2 normal cm 120 mm fan(about 1.2k)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

first of all sapphire HD 5770 is available at 9.2k now 
and do u really wanna go for elite 430?u can opt for gamma which is available at 2k


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But its not available in kolkata.So i opt for Cm elite 430.Will Corsair  Vx 450 will be sufficient to power HD 5770 and my remaining  config.listed in my signature?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> @piyush-My budget is-Psu-max-4k
> Sapphire Hd 5770-10k
> Cabby-cm elite 430-2.8k
> 2 Cm led 120mm fan+2 normal cm 120 mm fan(about 1.2k)


get the corsair vx450@3.7k(no need to spend any more
Msi HD 5770 Hawk@9.3k
or else
Zotac or Msi or evga or Gigabyte GTX 460 768 MB
anyone  available for less than 12k
good choice of cabby
good choice of fans


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Funkysourav


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes u can go for 460 768 mb version but do keep in mind that u should avoid palit
zotac has the best built quality when it comes to nvidia cards


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks...comment noted


----------



## girish_b (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finding it extremely difficult to get hold of a msy 5770 hawk. Asked the local shop 'online IT shoppe'in cochin and they said it will arrive on 15th, but apparently they are busy with Onam stuff.

Then went on to order it on theitwares, and after 3 days, it's still on pending. And no reply from Lynx-India form when i inquired about the availability.


----------



## sasuke (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi i am going to buy a new gpu card. My budget is 8k. Pls help me to get a good card at this price.
I want to play all the games including latest releases, and also games like crysis at a playable framerate with medium or high settings.

I had HD 4850 and Geforce GTS 250 in my mind.  but talking about hd 4850 i have heard that it has some overheating issues. and i dont like them.
I am not going to buy a psu. so pls suggest a card that will run on my pc the way it is . 
Also suggest the brands to prefer like zotac or asus or palit etc.

Following is my pc's config.
AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.01GHz,
ASUS M2N68-AM Plus Mobo,
3 GB DDR2 @ 800MHZ,
seagate 7200 500GB, WD Caviar 160GB,

Now talking about my PSU i dont know whether it will be enough or not so i am posting a image of PSU. i think its 550W.

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/396/1001684s.jpg


so friends pls help me to get a new graphics card tell your suggestions and tips while buying.
Also if u know then pls tell me a shop at lamnigton road where i can get a good card at reasonable price.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



			
				girish_b said:
			
		

> Finding it extremely difficult to get hold of a msy 5770 hawk. Asked the local shop 'online IT shoppe'in cochin and they said it will arrive on 15th, but apparently they are busy with Onam stuff.
> 
> Then went on to order it on theitwares, and after 3 days, it's still on pending. And no reply from Lynx-India form when i inquired about the availability.


msi hawk is unfortunately not available anywhere!!
seems like i have to wait for the last piece of jigsaw!
would have gone for msi or zotac gtx 460
had it not been for their prohibitive prices and scarce availability


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ u can order it online from SMC 
they have it in stock and is available at 9.5k


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no yaar cant go the online way!!
i have my reservations about online shopping
have to depend on the dealer since he is giving me a decent deal anyway.

anyway,
he says vx450 would cost me around 4100


----------



## girish_b (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SMC? could you please elaborate?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> no yaar cant go the online way!!
> i have my reservations about online shopping
> have to depend on the dealer since he is giving me a decent deal anyway.
> 
> ...



4100 is highway robbery
ask him to come down a lil bit


----------



## girish_b (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> msi hawk is unfortunately not available anywhere!!
> seems like i have to wait for the last piece of jigsaw!
> would have gone for msi or zotac gtx 460
> had it not been for their prohibitive prices and scarce availability



Amrbir at Lynx-India has offered me VaporX or Toxic, instead of Hawk. (5770 all of them), IS it a good deal? I mean, Vapor X has been in my radar before.


----------



## sasuke (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wat about my question???


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
yeah it is a much better deal if available under 9.5k
that is in the price proximity of Hawk.

paying an even bigger premium for 5770 
when gtx 460 768 mb is available in close proximity is a no-brainer


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Nvidia GTX 460 is better than ati hd 5770?5770 cost less than 460?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



girish_b said:


> Amrbir at Lynx-India has offered me VaporX or Toxic, instead of Hawk. (5770 all of them), IS it a good deal? I mean, Vapor X has been in my radar before.



VapourX is a waste of money. cost more than a kidney (defective one). for price of VapourX, you can get a GTX460.



sasuke said:


> hi i am going to buy a new gpu card. My budget is 8k. Pls help me to get a good card at this price.
> I want to play all the games including latest releases, and also games like crysis at a playable framerate with medium or high settings.
> 
> I had HD 4850 and Geforce GTS 250 in my mind.  but talking about hd 4850 i have heard that it has some overheating issues. and i dont like them.
> ...



can't say about the PSU. looks to be a local powersupply. get a HD5750. anything over it, this PSU mayn't hold. GTS250 & HD4850 are old cards. will consume more power. or you may try changing the PSU. a FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte Superb 460W (both available at IT Wares) will set you back by 2k & will able handle upto HD5770.



amartya87 said:


> Is Nvidia GTX 460 is better than ati hd 5770?5770 cost less than 460?



definitely it is.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If I go for GTX 460, Zotac would be a better option?

ZOTAC GTX 460 1GB DDR-5 is Rs :12615 and Vapor-X is  Rs :9363/-  (without  tax and shipping cost)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is best brand for nvidia GTX 460 1 gb ddr5?

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

* 	 Best brand of Nvidia card graphics card-*Best brand of Nvidia card - Page 6 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

theres nothing like best brand. Palit was a good one. but end result? it screwed itself. currently EVGA & Gigabyte & yes Point of View good ones.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *sasuke* - get a new PSu as suggested by sam

@ *piyush120290* - zotac 1GB gtx460 has heating issue as well thoiugh not as high as palit.

@ * revolution* - xfx GT240 512MB GDDR3 cot is Rs. 5k without tax.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



girish_b said:


> SMC? could you please elaborate?



SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




amartya87 said:


> Is Nvidia GTX 460 is better than ati hd 5770?5770 cost less than 460?



Yes, 460 SLI beats the sh!t out of high end cards too.


----------



## sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey but will a new psu and hd 5770 come under 8k?? and wat abt 5750 what will it cost me at lamington road?? also tell me brands to look for.

do i have to get a new psu for hd 5750?? coz i really dont want to buy a new psu.

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

also the 5750 requires 6 pin power connector, so will it consume more power than hd 4850 or gts 250 or less???

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

also tell me one thing will my pc be able to handle Geforce GTS 250?
i am planning to get this as the reviews show that it is more powerful than hd 5750!

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

tell me some good brands to look for gts 250


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
much less
any good 400w psu would suffice


----------



## sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yaar i am here asking about a graphics card and you are telling me to buy a psu. 
what do you say about this card MSI N250GTS-2D1G???


----------



## vwad (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> hey but will a new psu and hd 5770 come under 8k?? and wat abt 5750 what will it cost me at lamington road?? also tell me brands to look for.
> 
> do i have to get a new psu for hd 5750?? coz i really dont want to buy a new psu.
> 
> ...



MSI Twin Frozr for GTS 250

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




sasuke said:


> yaar i am here asking about a graphics card and you are telling me to buy a psu.
> what do you say about this card MSI N250GTS-2D1G???



i.e. only for your good. If you are going to buy new graphics card and your PSU is lower level one, you might run into troubles.


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys please givesome views on zotac gtx 480 amp edition..i know that the card runs very cool compared to stock cooler.. But for a well ventilated cabinet should i go for cooler master 690 ll advanced or cooler master haf 922? For the psu i am buying the corsair hx 850..  Also tell me the price of zotac gtx 480 amp edition..


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i would go for HAF 922 anyday over 690 II advanced
zotac gtx 480 amp is available for around 30k+taxes


----------



## girish_b (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Still haven't decided whether it's a 5770 or a gtx 460. also 5830 are an option as well.

I have a max budget of 14k.


----------



## sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks vwad will consider it. 

wat do you guys say about this card MSI N250GTS-2D1G its factory overclocked plus custom cooler.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ your PSU 12V rating is 18Amps. 

so guys make him understand what will happened if plug in a HD5770.


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> yaar i am here asking about a graphics card and you are telling me to buy a psu.
> what do you say about this card MSI N250GTS-2D1G???


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> thanks vwad will consider it.
> 
> wat do you guys say about this card MSI N250GTS-2D1G its factory overclocked plus custom cooler.


dude why don't you want to understand that with your present setup,
it is just not possible to add any graphics card
without the risk of some fireworks

Ironically the name of your psu is "Fuel"
if you want to add fire to the "Fuel"
so go ahead if you want to see diwali in advance 
and get a 5970 or gtx 480sli

you've got to understand at first change the PSU to at least a good 400w or 450w one
i have listed your options

considering your PSU
400w=Corsair cx400>>Gigabyte Superb 460>Fsp saga II 400
450w=Corsair VX450>>>FSP saga II 500

now considering your GPU
Msi GTS 250 is no doubt a good card,
but HD5750 is even better at that price(7.2k)

if you want to spend some more 
HD5770@9.5k(at least a good 400w psu)

GTX 460 768 MB@12k(450w psu)
GTX 460 1gb@14k(450w psu)

HD5850@16k(450w psu)


----------



## sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can i get a good psu under 1000 rupees??? cause i am on a really tight budget. so tell me if i can get a gts 250 and a psu under 8.5-9k.

and i probably cant afford hd 5970 or gtx 460 sli.
pls dont suggest a card above 8k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> dude why don't you want to understand that with your present setup,
> it is just not possible to add any graphics card
> without the risk of some fireworks
> 
> ...



fsp one is better, its got higher amperage

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




sasuke said:


> can i get a good psu under 1000 rupees??? cause i am on a really tight budget. so tell me if i can get a gts 250 and a psu under 8.5-9k.
> 
> and i probably cant afford hd 5970 or gtx 460 sli.
> pls dont suggest a card above 8k.



get hd5750 @ 7k 
FSP saga II 400W @ 2K


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

FSP Saga II 350W will do. but do note its bare minimum. no upgrade possible. its door closure for OP.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys any news abt msi r 5770 hawks as it is still out of market and there is rumor tht msi has stopped the production of this model....???

any other card within 10k range...???


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys any news abt msi r 5770 hawks as it is still out of market and there is rumor tht msi has stopped the production of this model....???
> 
> any other card within 10k range...???


yeah i am having a problem sourcing the card too


----------



## king_of all (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys my cousin just bought a new mobo its gigabyte g41mt-esl s-series, and his old graphic card got broked. can anyone suggest any good graphis card within 5k, would MSI r4850 would be fine or any other pls give me suggestion.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.2k

BTW, what psu you cousin have ??


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i am thinking to get the card today itself and going to g.c avenue..any other options within 10k...???

hurry up guys and give a vfm and trouble free card...ati only as i hav a hd4250 inbuilt in my mobo any would crosssfire with it...!!!!!!!!


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
Msi Hawk Hd5770 is the best option sub 10k


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys any idea about the msi x58 big bang x power motherboard with 6 pci-e 16x slots?how is the performance and what is the price?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ like most standard X58 motherboards. price should be close to 20k or maybe over it (considering the feature set it carries).


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



adityamgk said:


> guys any idea about the msi x58 big bang x power motherboard with 6 pci-e 16x slots?how is the performance and what is the price?



why do you need that board?
-----

Also, if some1 is interested in buying a 2nd hand HAF 922, please PM me, bangalore guys only, price abt 5.5k .


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i basically need a board with on board usb 3.0 and a board that can support sli..dats the reason i chose dat msi x58 big bang x power board....how is the performance?       k also when are the price cuts for core i7 950?and is the stock cooler coming with the core i7 processors sufficient if i am not interested in overclocking?


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Most of the X58 boards by MSI/Gigabyte/Asus will support SLI.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *adityamgk* - the board you've choose is for OCing and to extract the last bit of performance out of your cpu and after market coolers are far more better than those stock craps.

get a core i7 920 @ 12.8k with a good after market cooler around 1.8k like CM Hyper 212 plus - see _asigh_'s siggy for a better air cooler anyway


----------



## evewin89 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

suggest the best gfx card within Rs-5000 to Rs-6000.

for my config.
proccy: Athlon II X4 630:
mobo: Biostar TA785G3 HD
ram: corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
HDD:Western Digital Caviar green 1TB.
gfx card: ?
psu: Corsair CX400W
cabby zebronics bijli.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ HD5670 512Mb from Sapphire or Powercolor. anything else?


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys can u suggest me a good cpu cooler and at a decent price from cooler master..I am not interested in overclocking...i will be taking a core i7 930....and for the gfx card it will be a zotac gtx 480 amp!...cabinet is either cooler master haf 922 or haf 932...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



adityamgk said:


> Guys can u suggest me a good cpu cooler and at a decent price from cooler master..I am not interested in overclocking...i will be taking a core i7 930....and for the gfx card it will be a zotac gtx 480 amp!...cabinet is either cooler master haf 922 or haf 932...



if you are not overclocking then stock cooler is more than enough.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,,gone yesterday to purchase the card but no r5770 is available in the market only one xfx hd5770 is there but i fear that aait may b those faulty pieces left so i didnt dare for it...!!!

i saw a gts 250 from xfx how is this card as per now i.e 2yrs..then shall upgrade it..??


----------



## evewin89 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ HD5670 512Mb from Sapphire or Powercolor. anything else?


what's the current price of both the cards u suggested.(i may buy the card within a month)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



evewin89 said:


> what's the current price of both the cards u suggested.(i may buy the card within a month)



currently selling for 5k online. the PowerColor 512Mb hard to find. Sapphire a good one. total will come to 5.2k after carry charge.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



evewin89 said:


> suggest the best gfx card within Rs-5000 to Rs-6000.
> 
> for my config.
> proccy: Athlon II X4 630:
> ...



Your first ioption should be HD5670 as sam has told.

But if you don't mind in going for a little bit older ( DX10 ) but powerful and power hungry gfx card then get a GTS 250 512MB edition around 6.2k - it can out perform even a HD5750 



Arnab boss said:


> hi guys,,gone yesterday to purchase the card but no r5770 is available in the market only one xfx hd5770 is there but i fear that aait may b those faulty pieces left so i didnt dare for it...!!!
> 
> i saw a gts 250 from xfx how is this card as per now i.e 2yrs..then shall upgrade it..??



If you have a good PSU and don't care for a DX11 gpu then GTS 250 is a good choice as it performs better than a HD5750 - only catch is it's power requirement is around 50-60W higher as compared to HD5750.


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys can u suggest me  good x58 motherboards from asus and msi for my zotac gtx 480 amp in terms of performance and pci express slots placements..not a very expensive one but value for money...suggest me boards other than msi x58 pro and also tell me the price..i have heard of the msi big bang x power...how is it and wats price..


----------



## girish_b (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Finally, Ordered an Sapphire HD 5770 and a Corsair vx550 from Lynx.

Vapor-X or hawk isn't available anywhere, Will have to overclock it myself.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ nice one. if your cabby well ventilated, the HD5770 will OC well. even without proper  ventilation, your cabby will be cool.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My cabinet is always open on one side.


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I'm planning to buy my first ever graphics card this festive season.. so please suggest me the best graphics card with the following specs within a range of around 6k. It would also be very helpful if you can provide address of the dealer specifically in kolkata.
SPECS:-
MB:- Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L
Processor:- Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz
RAM:- 2GB
Expansion Slots:-	
 1) 1 x PCI Express x16 slot
 2) 1 x PCI Express x1 slot
 3) 2 x PCI slots

* also plz mention the power (in watts) I need for such card


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get an ATI HD 5670 512MB for Rs5300 odd, FSP Saga II 350W PSUfor Rs1500, little over your budget though.


----------



## sasuke (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey will i be able to play GTA 4 on HD 5750, if yes at what settings??? I want all the or most of the eye candy without any stutter.

I am going to get a HD 5750 and FSP saga 400W as suggested by you guys??


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> hey will i be able to play GTA 4 on HD 5750, if yes at what settings??? I want all the or most of the eye candy without any stutter.
> 
> I am going to get a HD 5750 and FSP saga 400W as suggested by you guys??



you would be able to game at highest settings at 1440x****
and very high at 1600x900


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Am I the only one who feels that GTA 4 was a total fail? so boring lo....

anyways, you should be able to play it at medium-high at lower res, the game is heavily CPU bound.


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Dumb build of a game.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asingh and rajan
*why GTA4 is a fail?*
(i havent played it yet,just taking feedback from u all)


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep GTA4 is a fail, totally boooring game.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i just liked messing around with the cops, which too got boring after one hour of play, good thing was that the game was only Rs500.....playing Mafia 2 now, good game


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> i just liked messing around with the cops, which too got boring after one hour of play, good thing was that the game was only Rs500.....playing Mafia 2 now, good game



did u complete the storyline anyways?
i heard that this game deserves 10/10


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> @asingh and rajan
> *why GTA4 is a fail?*
> (i havent played it yet,just taking feedback from u all)



It was a fail not because of the game content (it followed the style of the original GTA series -- which I loved). It failed cause it was a lazy console port. It does not realize the GPU. Graphics are sh$$.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> It was a fail not because of the game content (it followed the style of the original GTA series -- which I loved). It failed cause it was a lazy console port. It does not realize the GPU. Graphics are sh$$.



But i have heard its the most top selling game of all time...beating Halo.....
morever most of the sites ranked it No 1


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Will it has immense legacy backing it. Vice City and San Andreas.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> did u complete the storyline anyways?
> i heard that this game deserves 10/10



well, i can play the game only at night when parents go to sleep, plenty of nudity and sex related stuff,so cant play in front of parents 

see some screenshots here, i update it almost daily:
mafia 2 released

Do we have a gaming section here at TDF? Any1 else interested in mafia 2? would love to discuss the game


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

As iPhone 4 in mobiles. So is GTA 4 in games. both top selling but with each having its own share of "broken" design


----------



## sasuke (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys today i asked one vendor and he told that he has 400w psu of VIP for rs.1650/- .  not fsp saga.
so how is this brand???
i am going to get a gts 250 or hd 5750. so will vip psu suffice??? should i buy it??


----------



## sasuke (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys today i asked one vendor and he told that he has 400w psu of VIP for rs.1650/- .  not fsp saga.
so how is this brand???
i am going to get a gts 250 or hd 5750. so will vip psu suffice??? should i buy it??

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

also suggest me some good psu @ 2k which will support the above mentioned cards.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
@sasuke
in a budget of 2k FSP saga 400w, or Gigabyte Superb 460w are the only options for you
if none is available, order online
don't buy any other company's PSU

no vip wont suffice


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

VIP is local brand. it'll suffice but won't be able give the needed Amps of current. better get FSP/Gigabyte. much better & safe.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

VIP 400W may handle the HD5750 but no way it will be able handle GTS 250 - as it's power consumption is much higher.

Better to Invest in Gigabyte Superb 460W if FSP is not available and the best one is Corsair CX400W @ 2.8k.


----------



## sasuke (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i will try and get a fsp saga or gigabyte model and gts 250 or hd 57570. going today evening will post later what deal i got. till then keep updating.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> i will try and get a fsp saga or gigabyte model and gts 250 or hd 57570. going today evening will post later what deal i got. till then keep updating.



hey could you get the price for the 5670 1GB also, some stores in blore are selling it for Rs5700 incl tax, wondering if that is the rate at other places too.


----------



## adinathauti (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey,
My old 8500GT just bailed,
Thinking to get a HD5670,will it work,i have a HP Pavilion a6125in with some unknown PSU,Vista,mobo with PCI-e slot.Should I get a 1GB or 512MB one?
EDIT:Will my PSU run it>??I dont know its wattage but it could run a 8500GT


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get a new PSU. as your PC branded, so PSU most probably will be 300-350W. that too generic. change it to something capable. minimum FSP Saga II 350W. but before getting PSU, check if the existing PSU is ATX standard, as many branded CPUs are thin client.

for the card, get the HD5670 512Mb for 5-5.5k. BTW if your ram is less than 2Gb, upgrade it to 2Gb to utilize the full potential of the card.


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am looking to buy a good graphics card to play games like prince of persia sands of time, 3d games. I could play warrior within and the two thrones but my system graphics is not supporting sands of time.

my system details are:

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D915GLVG
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/22/05 10:31:27 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 317MB used, 2124MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

Please guide me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^which motherboard and PSU you are having.


----------



## adinathauti (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Sam.Shab
how much would that PSU cost?
I have 4 gigs in right now,
Should i get a Sapphire or PowerColor card,


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Dongay Rajasekhar Panda said:


> I am looking to buy a good graphics card to play games like prince of persia sands of time, 3d games. I could play warrior within and the two thrones but my system graphics is not supporting sands of time.
> 
> my system details are:
> 
> ...



That board has only one PCI.E lane. It will be too slow.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



adinathauti said:


> @Sam.Shab
> how much would that PSU cost?
> I have 4 gigs in right now,
> Should i get a Sapphire or PowerColor card,



that PSU used to cost 1.5k. but heard theres a price drop & should be available below 1.5k now. 

for the card, i doubt you'll be able find PowerColor HD5670 512Mb. mainly 1Gb available. so get Sapphire or get XFX (not recommended).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> That board has only one PCI.E lane. It will be too slow.



oops i didnt look at the post carefully.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

moreover ddr ram and p4 will bottleneck the graphics card.


----------



## adinathauti (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Sam.Shab
Know any nice store,at Lamington Road,where ill get em?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

get from E-Lounge. both the items i suggested available there. FSP & Sapphire.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



adinathauti said:


> @Sam.Shab
> Know any nice store,at Lamington Road,where ill get em?



primeabgb is the best.....
problem with E-Lounge is shop timing....


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My brother's 5 months old Palit 9600GT fckedup yesterday.
No display at all.
Even I have checked with my PC.
Everything is working fine of my brother's PC and mine too.
This fcking Palit card was a headache from the beginning..... 
But the worst that I still could not find the original purchase bill.
I know that Fcking Tirupati will not accept without any bill.
Though I have a scanned PDF file of that bill in my PC but don't know it will work or not.
Even I have very less free time due to my work.....


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

look for the bill...if all hope is lost, get an Oven and heat it, see if it works for u...

contact them by mail and attach the copy of the bill (pdf) thats what i did for my coolermaster RMA (which was made really easy courtesy hawk @E ).


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Theres 2 ways to become famous in tech world. 1. Provide products carrying good value at cheap price. 2. Bring products that thrashes its competitor. well Palit just found a 3rd way, bringing WORST PRODUCTS.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit used to be... one of the better cheaper alternatives... looks like they've gone down


----------



## sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i bought a hd 5750 from asus formula card and a gigabyte  superb 460W.  Thank you guys. though things got a bit overbudget but i managed it.
the card is awesome i am able to run nfs shift at full settings.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

congrats. how much both cost? the Formula series very well priced & can be overcloked well.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> guys i bought a hd 5750 from asus formula card and a gigabyte  superb 460W.  Thank you guys. though things got a bit overbudget but i managed it.
> the card is awesome i am able to run nfs shift at full settings.



congrats for your new gears.

BTW, have you seen any HD 5770 formula series card ?


----------



## sasuke (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm thanks guys. i got psu for rs 2100 and card for  rs 7450.
i didnt see any formula card for hd 5770 but some other brand card was there.


----------



## clear_lot (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi!
my bro is erturning from USA and i want him to bring a card from there.
i am thinking of either a hd5870 or gtx480
no SLI for me
which would be better?
these are the cheapest i can find on tigerdirect/newegg

gtx480--> gigabyte @ Rs. 21113.71   (tigerdirect)
hd5870--> gigabyte@ Rs.16844.05               (newegg)       
hd5870-->xfx@Rs21113.71                  (tigerdirect)
which should i buy?
also suggest other brands whith reference to service in delhi. (msi,palit,zotac).
xfx has a tie in with rashi peripherals and has a colection centre.
thnks!


----------



## amitjha (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys could you please suggest a gfx card under 5k..
Thanks a lot in advance to all those who reply...


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> hi!
> my bro is erturning from USA and i want him to bring a card from there.
> i am thinking of either a hd5870 or gtx480
> no SLI for me
> ...


Most companies don't have international warranty so if you buy from US then you'll have to send it to US to claim warranty, so that's out of the list.

The GTX480 runs damn hot so you'll either need an air conditioned room or liquid cooling else the card will start to throttle, specially with the massive ambient temps during summer, HD5870 looks like the best option for you, tell your bro to buy the card and test it extensively, if it passes the test for a few days straight then it'll probably run for a long time.

And beware of XFX Cards, they ditched the reference design and the new design has lots of issues, look at my sig, my HD5850 broke with the first pass of furmark. Tell your bro to get a HD5870 with the reference design(the card that shows up in amd website).

PS: A lot of cards from new egg is DOA(dead on arrival), so make sure that your bro tests the card before returning.

I'm not sure about most cases but rashi WILL NOT give you warranty for a card that was bought abroad, they clearly stated that to me when my HD5850 broke, the card must be imported by them, you can ask the distributors about that.

Given the circumstances its always better to buy computer peripherals from indian stores.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

welcome back Tkin bro
any update on your XFX 5850 RMA?
how long will the RMA take?

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




amitjha said:


> hey guys could you please suggest a gfx card under 5k..
> Thanks a lot in advance to all those who reply...


Sapphire HD5670 @4850 bucks(shipped)
check Erodov forums bazaar


----------



## clear_lot (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Most companies don't have international warranty so if you buy from US then you'll have to send it to US to claim warranty, so that's out of the list.
> 
> The GTX480 runs damn hot so you'll either need an air conditioned room or liquid cooling else the card will start to throttle, specially with the massive ambient temps during summer, HD5870 looks like the best option for you, tell your bro to buy the card and test it extensively, if it passes the test for a few days straight then it'll probably run for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
thanks tkin
have heard that hd5000 series dont like furmark and when tested, throttle down to low clocks.
the only charm of ordering abroad is the price.I can get a 5870 from US for the same price as a 5850 in india.
and a 480 in usa is almost the same as 470 in india.
too bad yours went kaput 
did you send yours to USA?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ he got it locally. so send it to Rashi Peripherals.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> hi!
> my bro is erturning from USA and i want him to bring a card from there.
> i am thinking of either a hd5870 or gtx480
> no SLI for me
> ...



get the Gigabyte GTX480(non reference cooler version)
or
Zotac GTX480 AMP!! version
the prices look superb!!


----------



## clear_lot (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ thats the only reason for gettig it abroad.
is the price difference between 5870 and 480 justisfied with reference to performance after oc'ing? on an average the 5870 is cheaper by Rs.5000


----------



## amitjha (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> Sapphire HD5670 @4850 bucks(shipped)
> check Erodov forums bazaar



Thanks a lot bro....


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> welcome back Tkin bro
> any update on your XFX 5850 RMA?
> how long will the RMA take?
> 
> ...


RMA done(yippy), they gave a new product, no refurbish or anything, a brand new model that I just registered in the XFX website(weird thing is that the last model is still shown as registered, wonder which unlucky idiot will end up with the broken card  ), model is same, the package is different though, it has a free Assassins creed game(in a disc rather than that crappy AVP digital download last time), the model number does not appear in the website, but the website accepted it, a little bit of googling tells that this model is for european market only , the guys in the center were very very helpful(akshay enterprises), they actually tested the card with the taxing Lost planet 2 benchmark before giving it to me, much better than the crappy rashi service center, I definitely recommend akshay for any kolkataans going for xfx products.

PS: played crysis warhead for sometime, no problems, but I have my fingers crossed.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




clear_lot said:


> thanks tkin
> have heard that hd5000 series dont like furmark and when tested, throttle down to low clocks.
> the only charm of ordering abroad is the price.I can get a 5870 from US for the same price as a 5850 in india.
> and a 480 in usa is almost the same as 470 in india.
> ...


Nah, that was the case for the HD4xxx series, the HD5xxx series runs damn cool and no throttling in case of furmark, the GTX480/470 however reaches 98c in furmark in european countries with 22c ambient, here it may hit 105c in furmark and throttle down, you need to manually set the fan using Kombustor.

No, mine was a parallel import, the dealer took care of it(actually rma'd it faster than rashi usually does, a bit over 3 weeks)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

congrats on getting your card back (also the free game). enjoy


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> congrats on getting your card back (also the free game). enjoy


Thanks, and the interesting part is that I still have the serial for AvP noted down, since its still registered to my name tells me that I can use that AvP game code in steam, so I actually ended up getting 2 free games, now that's service


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the size of the AVP game? surely above 10Gb. so i think you need to run your PC for a few days at least to get it downloaded (almost all 2010 games are above 10Gb).


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> whats the size of the AVP game? surely above 10Gb. so i think you need to run your PC for a few days at least to get it downloaded (almost all 2010 games are above 10Gb).


Its friggin 17GB, and the gameplay is crap, so are the graphics, I didn't even bother with the demo.


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think it footprints around 17GB after installation. But I liked the graphics. Shines in Dx10, at least. Predator campaign is awesome.


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> I think it footprints around 17GB after installation. But I liked the graphics. Shines in Dx10, at least. Predator campaign is awesome.


You liked it? Then I gotta give it a try, maybe DX11 will look cool(I played in DX10), but a freaking 17GB download??? :::: Pulls hair apart with rage :::  

---------- Post added 02-09-2010 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 01-09-2010 at 11:58 PM ----------




clear_lot said:


> ^^ thats the only reason for gettig it abroad.
> is the price difference between 5870 and 480 justisfied with reference to performance after oc'ing? on an average the 5870 is cheaper by Rs.5000


Also consider that you won't get a rma here, shipping a card to usa(or china) and paying for return is about 2-3k, consider that before you think about the price.


----------



## asingh (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
No the AHEM will be10 GB, the installation along with STEAM is approximate 15GB. Sorry was not 17GB. Just checked on my system.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> RMA done(yippy), they gave a new product, no refurbish or anything, a brand new model that I just registered in the XFX website(weird thing is that the last model is still shown as registered, wonder which unlucky idiot will end up with the broken card  ), model is same, the package is different though, it has a free Assassins creed game(in a disc rather than that crappy AVP digital download last time), the model number does not appear in the website, but the website accepted it, a little bit of googling tells that this model is for european market only , the guys in the center were very very helpful(akshay enterprises), they actually tested the card with the taxing Lost planet 2 benchmark before giving it to me, much better than the crappy rashi service center, I definitely recommend akshay for any kolkataans going for xfx products.
> 
> PS: played crysis warhead for sometime, no problems, but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that you've gotten a brand new card - enjoy your gaming time 

BTW, do akshay enterprise sell gfx cards directly to the customers ??



			
				sasuke said:
			
		

> hmmm thanks guys. i got psu for rs 2100 and card for rs 7450.
> 
> i didnt see any formula card for hd 5770 but some other brand card was there.



thanks for informing.


----------



## dkeny5 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm looking for a graphics card for gaming. My budget is around 6K. Also which is better Nvidia or ATI

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7500
Motherboard: Gigabyte EG41MF-US2H
RAM: 4 GB
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At your budget, there is only one performance card, ATI Radeon HD 5650. It is a great DirectX 11 card and can play almost all current and upcoming games in a resolution upto 1600X1200 (in high or medium setting). So if you have a 19" or 20" monitor it is the best buy.
There are three option

*MSI HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.3k
* *Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.5k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.2k*

My suggestion will be the 512 MB version, as the 1 GB version will not deliver high performance boost. Only in some higher resolution, it will have a little advantage.

And one question, do you have a good PSU or generic one? just let is know before buying the card. Because a good PSU is also very important to run a good card.


----------



## monkey (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> At your budget, there is only one performance card, ATI Radeon HD 5650. It is a great DirectX 11 card and can play almost all current and upcoming games in a resolution upto 1600X1200 (in high or medium setting). So if you have a 19" or 20" monitor it is the best buy.
> There are three option
> 
> *MSI HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.3k
> ...



I think that all Sapphire HD5670 512MB are coming with Arctic Cooling Heatsink only and it is now retailing for Rs. 4.9k and not 5.5k. Check here: Sapphire HD5670


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Glad to hear that you've gotten a brand new card - enjoy your gaming time
> 
> BTW, do akshay enterprise sell gfx cards directly to the customers ??
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully this card will last sometime  no more stress test for me, XFX is NOT EVGA(9800GTX+ ran kombustor unlocked for 3 hours, damn good card).

Not sure, they might but it all depends upon your approach, they have serious feud with shops about selling to customers so they kept mum about any price information I asked them about, but a guy in another forum claimed they do.

But their after sales support is excellent, this is what they did, they gave the card for rma, as soon as it was accepted by XFX they gave a new card(from own stock) to me, its much better than rashi, turn around time is 3 weeks, fair, given that rashi takes about a month least and intel takes 3 months for mobos.


PS: How much do you think I can sell this card for in kolkata a few months later? I might get a new system next year and may end up selling the HD5850(gonna get evga)


----------



## asingh (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Happy gaming now.


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Happy gaming now.


Nah, no good games out now, I was looking forward to Singularity but friends say its not that good, mafia 2 looks way too short and easy compared to the first one, blur is crap, just playing borderlands now, installed crysis warhead and BFBC2 to test my GPU but I've played them a dozen time, thinking about starting fallout 3 again.


----------



## Therapist (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What are the idle and load temperatures for HD4850 dual slot cooler version as per Indian conditions of 32°C ambient temperatures. I get a temps of 47°C idle and 62°C at load. Can anyone here with that card share their readings?


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Therapist said:


> What are the idle and load temperatures for HD4850 dual slot cooler version as per Indian conditions of 32°C ambient temperatures. I get a temps of 47°C idle and 62°C at load. Can anyone here with that card share their readings?


62c on load? What kind of load? That looks like the load generated by pacman(or mario)?? 

Jokes aside, those are pretty nice temps, best as seen by me so far, for HD48xx series load below 90c is ok.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Msi GTX 460 1GB HAWX launched!

 Techpowerup 

 Guru3D


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Msi GTX 460 1GB Cyclone launched!
> 
> Techpowerup
> 
> Guru3D


You mean HAWX right? Looks good, if it wasn't for the internal exhaust design I'd have gotten it.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> You mean HAWX right? Looks good, if it wasn't for the internal exhaust design I'd have gotten it.



Yeah...Agree with that...

My Palit's doing fine tho...
Congrats on that RMA....hope that this one doesnt die on us!


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Yeah...Agree with that...
> 
> My Palit's doing fine tho...
> Congrats on that RMA....hope that this one doesn't die on us!


Yeah, if the EVGA reference was available here, that would've been awesome, pov also has a reference design, not so sure about the availability and service here though.

If this one dies I WILL NEVER BUY ANY AMD PRODUCT(AND XFX) 

You really got nice card there, nice temps.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I will steer clear from XFX in the future. 

@Therapist :- Those temps are pretty cool man! Nothing to worry about. They are actually pretty good .


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here is an another example of XFX RMA in Kolkata !


BTW,I have sent my brother's Palit 9600GT through one of my friend.
Good thing is I have found my original purchase bill.
But,still no news from him yet.....


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mukherjee said:


> Msi GTX 460 1GB HAWX launched!
> 
> Techpowerup
> 
> Guru3D



Thanks a lot dude. The time has come.


----------



## Therapist (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> 62c on load? What kind of load? That looks like the load generated by pacman(or mario)??
> 
> Jokes aside, those are pretty nice temps, best as seen by me so far, for HD48xx series load below 90c is ok.


My bad. I meant 82°C at load. With the fan set to 65%, I have seen it hit 79°C at the max. I need to create some fan profiles, because the current one doesn't crank the fan beyond 20%.

I asked because installed air filters on all vents, and that's slowed down the airflow a bit. I know that the card is designed to handle temps of over 100°C without a sweat, but I wanted to know what readings the people over here are recording. Feedback's appreciated, btw.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys a quick question...i hv MSI R5770 which has a display port and a LG LCD 21.3inch with a dvi-d port. So if i use a dvi to display port adapter, will it be of any advantage?

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> primeabgb is the best.....
> problem with E-Lounge is shop timing....



primeabgb is costly though....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys a quick question...i hv MSI R5770 which has a display port and a LG LCD 21.3inch with a dvi-d port. So if i use a dvi to display port adapter, will it be of any advantage?



DisplayPort has many advantages over HDMI however and is very powerful. It performs with relatively low power-consumption, has a low pin count and can transmit data at 10.8 Gigabits/second, supporting resolutions up to 2560x1600 (WQXGA) and possibly beyond. It can perform properly over a length of cable up to 15 meters in length, which many see as a great advantage over HDMI.

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

@abhi: nope some difference will be there but not much.....overall prime is well known & trusted in digit forum


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> DisplayPort has many advantages over HDMI however and is very powerful. It performs with relatively low power-consumption, has a low pin count and can transmit data at 10.8 Gigabits/second, supporting resolutions up to 2560x1600 (WQXGA) and possibly beyond. It can perform properly over a length of cable up to 15 meters in length, which many see as a great advantage over HDMI.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------
> 
> @abhi: nope some difference will be there but not much.....overall prime is well known & trusted in digit forum


ya it may be a trusted dealer but when i went there to get a new cabinet (HAF-922) he told me the cost as 6.8k...where as i bought it from another shop for 6.2k

my LCD has max resolution of 1920X1080...so if i use this adapter and play games...will it be of any use to me....?

also i hv a corsair vx550...so will it be sufficient for crossfire....or i hv to upgrade the psu?


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Depends what you Xfire..?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Depends what you Xfire..?



suppsoe if i hv to add another r5770 1gb...will it be sufficient...also can we add one card of ati and another of nvidia....will they run smoothly?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

display port converter cost a lot. don't waste so much on a converter only. i head it cost close to 100$ (in toms hardware).


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> display port converter cost a lot. don't waste so much on a converter only. i head it cost close to 100$ (in toms hardware).



but wat are the advantages of that?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> display port converter cost a lot. don't waste so much on a converter only. i head it cost close to 100$ (in toms hardware).



comes for $20 now, sapphire selling them...display port -> DVI ....a pretty recent thing, will try to dig up the link..

here it is...
SAPPHIRE- HOME


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Yeah, if the EVGA reference was available here, that would've been awesome, pov also has a reference design, not so sure about the availability and service here though.
> 
> If this one dies I WILL NEVER BUY ANY AMD PRODUCT(AND XFX)
> 
> You really got nice card there, nice temps.



Well,thanks!



Revolution said:


> Here is an another example of XFX RMA in Kolkata !
> 
> 
> BTW,I have sent my brother's Palit 9600GT through one of my friend.
> ...



Does that mean we have none to trust? Rashi,now Akshay even....

What choice do we have for nvidia cards? Palit(widely available) or others(cant find any atm)? Even MSI comes by order and advance!!!


----------



## Tathaga (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@tkin
ya blur suxx

try split second
its awesome


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Palit is widely available and its cheap also but I will keep away from Palit.
Yesterday,Tirupati refused to take Palit card from my friend.
They told that the card got physical damage.....
I swear,I had done nothing with that card.
Fcking Tirupati told to take the card to reseller(M.D.Computer)...
I have to off my work and will go to M.D.Computer next week.
No idea what will happen ....


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys wht abt the card market..is msi r5770 hawk is available now...i have been detached abt month so no idea and want a card within 10k...!!! just returned frm holiday in thailand..!!


----------



## Therapist (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys wht abt the card market..is msi r5770 hawk is available now...i have been detached abt month so no idea and want a card within 10k...!!! just returned frm holiday in thailand..!!


Well, if you would've had one less massage, you could've afforded the GTX460.


----------



## surinder (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can I get unprocessed full audio stream from my games and my (5.1 channel audio equipped) video files mostly MKV connecting 5770's  HDMI out to AVR's (Onkyo 807) HDMI in.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Thanks, hopefully this card will last sometime  no more stress test for me, XFX is NOT EVGA(9800GTX+ ran kombustor unlocked for 3 hours, damn good card).
> 
> Not sure, they might but it all depends upon your approach, they have serious feud with shops about selling to customers so they kept mum about any price information I asked them about, but a guy in another forum claimed they do.
> 
> ...



Thanks for informing 

BTW, I don't think their after sales service is excellent - you have seen the link posted by _Revolution_ - right ??

I can give you one more where they completely refused to give any kind of warranty on a card.

Not giving warranty for XFX 8600 GT in Kolkata

XFX Complaints - Not giving warranty



tkin said:


> Nah, no good games out now, I was looking forward to Singularity but friends say its not that good, mafia 2 looks way too short and easy compared to the first one, blur is crap, just playing borderlands now, installed crysis warhead and BFBC2 to test my GPU but I've played them a dozen time, thinking about starting fallout 3 again.



Singularity is a very good game - playing it currently - just give it a try and you will like it


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

all types of gtx 460 1gb compared
some shocking results await u here 


Roundup: Nine GeForce GTX 460 1 GB Boards Benchmarked : Shuffling Through The Cards


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

singularity is a good game to play
TMD will make u stick to it


----------



## dkeny5 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> At your budget, there is only one performance card, ATI Radeon HD 5650. It is a great DirectX 11 card and can play almost all current and upcoming games in a resolution upto 1600X1200 (in high or medium setting). So if you have a 19" or 20" monitor it is the best buy.
> There are three option
> 
> *MSI HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.3k
> ...



I have increased my budget to around 16k now. I looked up and i am thinking of buying Nvidia GTX 460 1GB. So should i go for ZOTAC, Palit or MSI? Also I have a Samsung P2370MS (Samsung Konect Plus Multi Function 1080p Full HD) Monitor, and it has got both HDMI and DVI ports.
I have a 400W I Ball power supply.  


CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7500
Motherboard: Gigabyte EG41MF-US2H
RAM: 4 GB
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bi


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



dkeny5 said:


> I have increased my budget to around 16k now. I looked up and i am thinking of buying Nvidia GTX 460 1GB. So should i go for ZOTAC, Palit or MSI? Also I have a Samsung P2370MS (Samsung Konect Plus Multi Function 1080p Full HD) Monitor, and it has got both HDMI and DVI ports.
> I have a 400W I Ball power supply.
> 
> 
> ...



With that system,I would not put another foot forward without considering a PSU upgrade at the least.
A corsair VX450 @ 3.7k,or maybe  gigabyte 460W @2.2k or FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.8k should be considered.

About the GTX 460, Zotac should be avoided. Though my Palit doesnt give me problems,MSI cyclone should be cooler.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why not wait a little for MSI GTX460 HAWK! Its highly factory OCed, cooler & better. The tweaking options seem great. 16k will be more than sufficient for it from the price of the other versions of the card (lets hope so!)
But a good PSU is a must as mukherjee suggested.
If 16k is all your budget, better go for Cyclone (13.5k) & pick the 2.5k PSU. Though Corsair VX450 is highly recommended.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you are willing to pay 16k, obviously GTX 460 1 GB is a good option, but not the best option. ATI HD 5850 is available on this price and it is better performer than GTX 460. The only disadvantage is it doesn't have PhysicX, but only if you think it is a disadvantage.

Get the Biostar one, available at 15.2k


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> singularity is a good game to play
> TMD will make u stick to it


Yeah but the tmd has very limited application, I actually want to age stuff like doors, and age the ceiling above to kill enemies and stuff.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Yeah but the tmd has very limited application, I actually want to age stuff like doors, and age the ceiling above to kill enemies and stuff.



my main idea was to turn those armyman into those freaky zombie type creatures-revert


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> ya it may be a trusted dealer but when i went there to get a new cabinet (HAF-922) he told me the cost as 6.8k...where as i bought it from another shop for 6.2k


dats ok...u had 2 bargain with them...then it will reduce.....u can say dat x model i m getting X rs cheaper in other shop....then they will surely reduce the price....



abhidev said:


> my LCD has max resolution of 1920X1080...so if i use this adapter and play games...will it be of any use to me....?


HD5770 can play games @1080p but at lower settings......



abhidev said:


> also i hv a corsair vx550...so will it be sufficient for crossfire....or i hv to upgrade the psu?


does ur  mobo supports crossfire.....
if u crossfire then u r proccy will bcome a overhead....u have 2 upgrade the proccy also...



abhidev said:


> suppsoe if i hv to add another r5770 1gb...will it be sufficient...also can we add one card of ati and another of nvidia....will they run smoothly?


nope u cant use nvidia & ATI in cross-fire......
to achieve dat u have 2 go for Lucid-Hydra setup....& trust me dat will blow a Biiiiig hole 
in ur pocket.....


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys plz suggest me a good graphics card to play sports games like cricket, football 2010 NFS (at high res.) and some high end games (at low res.)
max budget is 3000/-
My PC config is 
--> Dual core 2.2GHz
--> 2 GB RAM 800MHz
--> ASUS P5KPL-CM mobo
--> 500 GB barracuda 7200.11 HDD


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys can u pls tell me which is a better card than HD5770 in the same price range?


----------



## hsnayvid (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey all..

M looking for a graphic Card in the budget of 3K-4K INR.
All I want is to play HD videos without any jitter. 
Will Club it on ASUS P5k-VM (G33) Motherboard.

Please suggest. I'll be buying it tomorrow from nehru place(delhi).


----------



## Cilus (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys can u pls tell me which is a better card than HD5770 in the same price range?



At this price range, really there is a single alternative, Nvidia GTX 460 768 MB. Go for *Palit GTX460 768MB GDDR5 @ 10.9k. *Although it it little higher (almost 1k) than the HD 5770, but definitely a better card.



> Hey all..
> 
> M looking for a graphic Card in the budget of 3K-4K INR.
> All I want is to play HD videos without any jitter.
> ...



hsnayvid, go for Sapphire *HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k*. This will play the highest resolution and complex HD video stream without any problem, and will provide you a very decent gaming performance. almost all the current games will be playable at middle/lower settings.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sharma_atul85 said:


> Hey guys plz suggest me a good graphics card to play sports games like cricket, football 2010 NFS (at high res.) and some high end games (at low res.)
> max budget is 3000/-
> My PC config is
> --> Dual core 2.2GHz
> ...



increase your budget by 1k and get the gfx card suggested on the upper post ie Sapphire HD 4670 512MB GDDR3.

otherwise you may have to settle for a 9500GT 512MB GDDR3 from palit at 3.2k/ Sparkle or Palit 9500GT 512MB GDDR2 @ 2.8k or Sapphire or powercolor HD 4650 512MB GDDR2 @ 3k.



abhidev said:


> Hey guys can u pls tell me which is a better card than HD5770 in the same price range?





Cilus said:


> At this price range, really there is a single alternative, Nvidia GTX 460 768 MB. Go for *Palit GTX460 768MB GDDR5 @ 10.9k. *Although it it little higher (almost 1k) than the HD 5770, but definitely a better card.



A GTX 460 may be the best alternative but Palit GTX 460 cards are notorious for heat.

Better get Zotac GTX 460 768MB which heats up a little bit less  and also comes with 5 years of warranty and the price is also same.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Very hard to find 512MB variant of video cards these days.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys can u pls tell me which is a better card than HD5770 in the same price range?



r u gonna mount another card in ur machine.....????


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> Hey guys can u pls tell me which is a better card than HD5770 in the same price range?


GTX460 768mb is a good card, Stay away from palit, buy Zotac or Point Of View, Point of view is using the reference cooler which is nice, zotac uses a custom cooler with blower fan that is a bit louder than most cards but in Indian climates with a fan running full speed above your head I doubt you'll notice the sound much. 

STAY AWAY FROM PALIT, some of their cards overheat like hell, better to steer clear of palit completely.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> r u gonna mount another card in ur machine.....????



No not, now maybe later when i upgrade my mobo n procc...but if i add another HD5770 will vx550 handle both the cards?


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Probably not. Not strong enough for XfireX.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if a TX650 can support 2*HD4890, won't the VX550W support 2*HD5770. HD5770 Xfire will eat much less power than 2*HD4890. total cower consumption of 2*HD5770 (stock speed) will be 200-220W (load). i know TX is better than the VX series, still considering your PC running without any hiccup for so long. just a thought.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

just get a single HD 6000 series card, not very far away anyways, i suggest you start selling off your old cards....launch date is Oct 12, should be in stores by 25th oct...


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
He would probably peak at 400W on load. If we throw in more add ons and OC (cause he CPU is low) his usage might go up. If the system hardware is locked down then I guess 550W should suffice, else I would use more.

Why you comparing it to HD4890 Xfire..?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> just get a single HD 6000 series card, not very far away anyways, i suggest you start selling off your old cards....launch date is Oct 12, should be in stores by 25th oct...



will be announced. who knows which cards will be released when. if it ends up that HD6770 released now & HD6870 released after 6months, it'll be problem.



asigh said:


> ^^
> He would probably peak at 400W on load. If we throw in more add ons and OC (cause he CPU is low) his usage might go up. If the system hardware is locked down then I guess 550W should suffice, else I would use more.
> 
> Why you comparing it to HD4890 Xfire..?



with some OC and a few here & there upgrades, shouldn't go over 450W. 

you mentioned earlier, VX550W mayn't be able power 2*HD5770. so as HD4890 is more power hungry and 2 cards running a TX650, so giving a general idea that a VX550W will be cheapest way to power a HD57*0 Xfire config.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ill give u some info.

GTX 470 runs fine on a 550VX(member @ TDF uses it).
GTX 470 consumes 10W less than a pair of HD 5850s in Cfire (review at AT)
=5770 cfire should run fine also. Will only know if some member tries it


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which will be the best 'nvidia' card within 13k (max budget...would be glad if I have to spend less)? My guess would be a GTX460...but which brand can/should I get?

Edit: My PSU is VX550


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i would say keep your $$ in your pocket and wait for another month,...till november for the launch of the HD 6000 series.


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> i would say keep your $$ in your pocket and wait for another month,...till november for the launch of the HD 6000 series.



Well...my present GFX card (8800 GTX) has died one month after it was RMAd. I already compromised on 4 months of gaming because of the bloody akshay enterprise...so I can't really wait for some future GFX cards to hit the market (and am not really an ATI fanboy). Considering the present nvidia cards in the market...which can be the right one within my budget (13k)?


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get GTX 460 - You have to choices :

1. MSI GTX 460 1 GB cyclone around 13.5k
or
2. Zotac GTX 460 1GB around 12.5k


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So,MSI GTX 460 HAWK not arrived yet.....


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the cyclone is also a good card....but then since you have waited for 4 months, might as well wait for another 30 days...there was a price cut on the 460 in the US, maybe it will take effect here too..


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That's good news...


----------



## hsnayvid (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> hsnayvid, go for Sapphire *HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k*. This will play the highest resolution and complex HD video stream without any problem, and will provide you a very decent gaming performance. almost all the current games will be playable at middle/lower settings.



thanks for the advice Cilius... cudn't get the 4670 though.. People here dont stock much of older models. I got XFX HD5450 @ 3600 INR. Will install it tonight!


----------



## kartik gandham (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i want to know that can we put a good graphic gard which can run present at mediocre resolutions like 800*600 or 1024 * 1048 in AMD Sepmron pc with around 1 gb ram?? please help!


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks for your opinions everybody. Are the 768 MB versions of these cards (GTX 460s) any good (considering their prices)?

And can anyone from Kolkata suggest me any particulars shop(s) where I should look into?


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Anx02 said:


> Thanks for your opinions everybody. Are the 768 MB versions of these cards (GTX 460s) any good (considering their prices)?
> 
> And can anyone from Kolkata suggest me any particulars shop(s) where I should look into?


Vedant infosys, md computers(though they are trying to be too smart with people sometimes, specially for new customers), velocity, technocrat.

PS: Stay away from palit cards as they might overheat, look for msi.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

 To all GTX460 freaks out here... I saw one spanky new MSI Cyclone 1GB OC'd version at Vedant today... Finally the Kolkattans have something to cheer!

@Anx02
You might consider Balaji Computers (previously Computer World, I heard they recently omitted this name) & Arihant as options if you are looking for easy to available parts or laptops, might land you a good deal... done quite a great shopping from the former previously (even bought my only piece available lappy from them)


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ That's great - have you checked the price ??

@ *Anx02* - if you can spend get the 1Gb GTX 460 but 768MB GTX 460 is very good as well for it's price.

@ *kartik gandham* - what kind of slot your mobo has - AGP or PCI-E ??

@ *hsnayvid* - congrats for your new card


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No, I got too involved with my MoBo issue to get a price check..

I hope *Anx02* could get us a price today


----------



## EsBeeEs (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy a laptop that I would mainly be using for the following:
1. Browsing
2. Programming
3. Watching movies
4. Photoshopping (Adobe CS5 preferably)
5. Will use some simple animation/illustration softwares (not frequently)
Which of the following specifications would u suggest?
1. Compaq Presario CQ62-111TX
Intel Core i3 330M
3 GB RAM DDR3
320 GB HDD (7400 rpm)
512 ATI graphics card
Windows 7 premium 32 bit
Price: Rs. 38,000/-
2. Dell Inspiron 15R
Intel core i3 370M
4GB RAM 
500 GB HDD (5400 rpm)
Intel HD Graphics (Any idea how much the video memory is, in this case?)
Windows 7 Premium 64 bit
Price: Rs. 41,000/-
3. Dell Inspiron 15R (Not sure if this specification is still around)
Intel core i3 3570M
4GB RAM 
320 GB HDD (5400 rpm)
512 ATI graphics card
Windows 7 premium 64 bit
Price: Rs. 40,000/- (Dell has removed this configuration from their web site this week. Not sure if it is available anymore)
I am unsure whether I would really require the dedicated graphics card. If it is not necessary then I can opt for a higher Memory/HDD configuration.
Also, which brand would give me a better value for money? 

Some other queries:How good is an ATI Radeon HD 5430 Graphics with 512mb vram?
Will this support Adobe Photoshop CS5 and other simple animation softwares?


----------



## quad_core (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ That's great - have you checked the price ??
> 
> @ *Anx02* - if you can spend get the 1Gb GTX 460 but *768MB GTX 460 is very good as well for it's price*.



Well, even i agree on this... best VFM card... but one question here, will the users face any issues in playing games at hi-res. as it has less amount of  memory?

I waited for many months ( almost 4)hoping that price of 5770 hawk will reduce...but now, this gtx460 is introduced...and then... the news of HD6000 .. lol.. dont know which card will i end up buying ...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

it depends upon the resolution u r playing at
upto 1600 x *** - no problem
at 1920 x 1080 - playable frame rates with some graphics adjustment


----------



## cau8ery (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys , some help please.
Need a Intel i3/Core2Duo cpu + mobo (GA-P55M-USB3 or G41M-COMBO) + GPU (HD4670 or 5570 or GT240) for around 13-15K.
Problems include:
1. Power supply limited to 400W.
2. Should be able to run Civ V/Diablo III/Shogun II TW
3. Preferably current games at medium.

Any suggestions on a build config?
Any ideas on how many SATA drives I can connect (have a 320Gb + planned 1 TB + old 500 GB PATA). Will the power supply be enough?


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Death_Knight said:


> No, I got too involved with my MoBo issue to get a price check..
> 
> I hope *Anx02* could get us a price today



Guys, the sellers @chandni have become butchers (at least to new faces). Although I was a bit late to go there today, still, the shops I visited gave kinda the same answers. Vedant shocked me the most. I saw that cyclone on the shelf as well, but they asked for 14.5k+VAT.  What else is available? Oh right, the palit one @13.5k+VAT. The rest of the shops I entered (Technocrat, Starcomp, Eastern Logica, MD computers) told me that they don't have anything except Palit (and that too around the same price as Vedant...or even higher). MD comp said that they have Palit and Zotac @13.2k+VAT and they're taking pre-orders for the MSI Cyclone @14.1k+VAT, and it'll take 2 days to get it. I mean, what the hell?? I thought I'd get the the Cyclone at the price of Palit. God knows what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Anx02
don't forget, the card at Vedant in the OC'd one... it's bound to be pricey..
Better wait some days, there should be more shops selling them and would end the monopoly

@quad_core
don't wait so long for something in hardware market... the development is never going to stop & the companies will go on adding new products to their pipeline...
buy something with 2~3yrs headroom in futureproofing and it will be a worthy buy


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Has anyone got any info about the website _smcinternational.com_? They've got a MSI Cyclone listed @13.6k (incl. taxes I think). But how're the sellers? Reliable? Also...will I be able to get MSI warranty services here at Kolkata if the card screws up in future?


@Death_Night
Actually I expected the price to be less as you mentioned in one of your posts that Vedant is taking pre-orders for Cyclone at @13650. But they asked for 1k more from me...


----------



## harshit099 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am going to buy zotec geforce 9600 gt eco edition 1 gb graphics card.
digit mag. awarded this card best buy 2 times.its price is 4750 in march 2010. now tell me is this card windows 7 compatible? if yes where to download drivers? thanks for your help in advance.

also u can suggest me a best buy garphics card under 4500 rs. which is compatible with windows 7. 
___________


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Anx02 said:


> Has anyone got any info about the website _smcinternational.com_? They've got a MSI Cyclone listed @13.6k (incl. taxes I think). But how're the sellers? Reliable? Also...will I be able to get MSI warranty services here at Kolkata if the card screws up in future?
> 
> 
> @Death_Night
> Actually I expected the price to be less as you mentioned in one of your posts that Vedant is taking pre-orders for Cyclone at @13650. But they asked for 1k more from me...


You better go to msi service center and ask them directly, tirupati lists msi as their product, go to them and buy from them directly, atleast ask for warranty information, do not buy from websites blindly, they sometime import parallel and hassle with warranty, eg: akshay enterprises kolkata imports xfx other than rashi

Our Products, also when buying from store ask them about which service center will accept rma and then directly go to them or call them, the hw business here is a shady business with a lack of official presence of hw companies here, so better watch out.



Anx02 said:


> Guys, the sellers @chandni have become butchers (at least to new faces). Although I was a bit late to go there today, still, the shops I visited gave kinda the same answers. Vedant shocked me the most. I saw that cyclone on the shelf as well, but they asked for 14.5k+VAT.  What else is available? Oh right, the palit one @13.5k+VAT. The rest of the shops I entered (Technocrat, Starcomp, Eastern Logica, MD computers) told me that they don't have anything except Palit (and that too around the same price as Vedant...or even higher). MD comp said that they have Palit and Zotac @13.2k+VAT and they're taking pre-orders for the MSI Cyclone @14.1k+VAT, and it'll take 2 days to get it. I mean, what the hell?? I thought I'd get the the Cyclone at the price of Palit. God knows what I'm gonna do.


Well, the msi is an oc'd card and has better cooling, the vendors know that people who aim at cyclone actually know the reviews and will pay premium for it, the 1k premium is a bit overkill, but 500/- is the premium you need to pay atleast to get it.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AFAIK,Tirupati Kolkata does not import MSI...


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've finally bought the MSI GTX460 1GB OC from SMC International online @13.6k (incl. tax, shipping). It feels good not to give those scumbags of chandni 14.1k+VAT (comes down to 14.6k) for the same thing. About the warranty, MSI has listed "Smartlink Network Systems" in their website for its service centers nationwide. I gave the Kolkata branch a call this morning and the guy said that I'd probably only require the invoice/bill in case of warranty issues. So hopefully I'm safe on that part.

As per the last mail I received from SMC...they've already dispatched the thing. Gonna have a hard time waiting to lay my hands on it.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Anx02 said:


> I've finally bought the MSI GTX460 1GB OC from SMC International online @13.6k (incl. tax, shipping). It feels good not to give those scumbags of chandni 14.1k+VAT (comes down to 14.6k) for the same thing. About the warranty, MSI has listed "Smartlink Network Systems" in their website for its service centers nationwide. I gave the Kolkata branch a call this morning and the guy said that I'd probably only require the invoice/bill in case of warranty issues. So hopefully I'm safe on that part.
> 
> As per the last mail I received from SMC...they've already dispatched the thing. Gonna have a hard time waiting to lay my hands on it.


Did you ask them if they would give warranty to products bought from websites? Sometimes these websites imports directly from abroad(akshay enterprises, xfx) and then official distros refuse to warrant them(rashi refused to rma my HD5850 as it was a parallel import by akshay straight from hong-kong), don't want to scare you but trying to be sure about that, planning to upgrade my system in 2011 and planning on going sli,, since evga is not available and palit is crappy, suppose msi is the only option remaining for nVidia(no asus, gigabyte, pov)


----------



## quad_core (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi... was going to buy gtx460.... was shocked by the price.. in pune, the dealer told 15.2K for zotac 1GB...now, guess i will have to order online ....


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Did you ask them if they would give warranty to products bought from websites? Sometimes these websites imports directly from abroad(akshay enterprises, xfx) and then official distros refuse to warrant them(rashi refused to rma my HD5850 as it was a parallel import by akshay straight from hong-kong), don't want to scare you but trying to be sure about that, planning to upgrade my system in 2011 and planning on going sli,, since evga is not available and palit is crappy, suppose msi is the only option remaining for nVidia(no asus, gigabyte, pov)



No I didn't ask about buying anything specifically from a 'website'. I just asked about buying from New Delhi. Before that I called the customer support of SMC where they told me about the service centers of MSI and there's one in Kolkata which I made sure by calling them. Now I believe that whether bought from a website or a shop counter, I'm supposed to get an invoice/bill (like what we get from from ebay sellers). So in that case, I shouldn't have any trouble. Well, it's all logic as well as luck I'm depending on by buying from SMC, but I still don't think giving the extra 1k here would be worth it.

From my experience, MSI's products, as well as their customer service are quite good. Once one of my friend's PC was almost fried by a lightning bolt that destroyed his house's power lines. His UPS and PSU were entirely gone, while his mobo's (MSI) LAN and audio chip were damaged only. The PC was working fine with another PSU. He hesitated for a few days and then took it to the dealer he bought the mobo from who got him a replacement for the board in a week or two. So I guess it speaks for MSI.

And you want a story of XFX/Akshay? Well, I can give you one. I gave my old XFX 8800GT (bought 2 years back) for RMA because of overheating last April to akshay enterprises. The guy in charge there said it'll take 2 weeks. But each week I'd call him, he'd just avoid me by giving absurd reasons like neighbour's death, customs issues etc. (absurd because later I found that other people had heard the same excuses...in different times). Then after 4 intolerable months, a few weeks back, he told me that he still has not received any 8800GT, but instead he has received a bunch of 8800GTXs. So what's the deal? I gotta pay him 1.5k and take a GTX if I want, as according to him the GTX is 3 times faster than the GT (so not true!), or wait till infinity to get a 8800GT. I almost gone crazy without playing any games for the last few months, so I took it. And see now, that has kicked the bucket within a month (artifacting, freezing up). The warranty was over the last May. So I don't know what akshay's gonna do about this. I'll just be happy if I get my 1.5k back from them.

And if I'm not wrong, rashi isn't that much reputed either for the RMA policies and blabla, isn't it? So my friend, seeing where we stand, I doubt if there's anything/anyone believable here at all...

P.S. - Sorry for the long post.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Anx02 said:


> No I didn't ask about buying anything specifically from a 'website'. I just asked about buying from New Delhi. Before that I called the customer support of SMC where they told me about the service centers of MSI and there's one in Kolkata which I made sure by calling them. Now I believe that whether bought from a website or a shop counter, I'm supposed to get an invoice/bill (like what we get from from ebay sellers). So in that case, I shouldn't have any trouble. Well, it's all logic as well as luck I'm depending on by buying from SMC, but I still don't think giving the extra 1k here would be worth it.
> 
> From my experience, MSI's products, as well as their customer service are quite good. Once one of my friend's PC was almost fried by a lightning bolt that destroyed his house's power lines. His UPS and PSU were entirely gone, while his mobo's (MSI) LAN and audio chip were damaged only. The PC was working fine with another PSU. He hesitated for a few days and then took it to the dealer he bought the mobo from who got him a replacement for the board in a week or two. So I guess it speaks for MSI.
> 
> ...


I know about akshay and rashi, have dealt with akshay about my HD5850, they behaved very good to me but a few days later my friend took a 8800GT to them and faced the same harassment as you did, seems they hassle customers with gpu that is more than one year old(like 8800GT, 8600GT), so they are out of my list. 

MSI for me then, planning to get a nVidia based msi gpu in a few months, hopefully nVidia will release a full 384 shader GF104 by then(GTX475 anyone?), now looking for customers to hawk off my XFX HD5850 for 13k.


----------



## janitha (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Anx02 said:


> No I didn't ask about buying anything specifically from a 'website'. I just asked about buying from New Delhi. Before that I called the customer support of SMC where they told me about the service centers of MSI and there's one in Kolkata which I made sure by calling them. Now I believe that whether bought from a website or a shop counter, I'm supposed to get an invoice/bill (like what we get from from ebay sellers). So in that case, I shouldn't have any trouble. Well, it's all logic as well as luck I'm depending on by buying from SMC, but I still don't think giving the extra 1k here would be worth it.



Having seen members posting good opinion about SMC in other popular forums, I had bought one MSI 5570 1GB online from SMC few months back. The box had importers sticker (Acro Engineering Company), got proper VAT paid bill and was charged only the amount shown in their website. (ie., no extra VAT or shipping charges) In short, it was a good buying experience.


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I know about akshay and rashi, have dealt with akshay about my HD5850, they behaved very good to me but a few days later my friend took a 8800GT to them and faced the same harassment as you did, seems they hassle customers with gpu that is more than one year old(like 8800GT, 8600GT), so they are out of my list.


Well, who'd want to have their gfx cards screwed up within a year? That's just a pathetic excuse for akshay/rashi for providing the old card holders like us with such a poor service.



tkin said:


> MSI for me then, planning to get a nVidia based msi gpu in a few months, hopefully nVidia will release a full 384 shader GF104 by then(GTX475 anyone?), now looking for customers to hawk off my XFX HD5850 for 13k.


Yep, I'd also say go with MSI (buying online or not).



janitha said:


> Having seen members posting good opinion about  SMC in other popular forums, I had bought one MSI 5570 1GB online from  SMC few months back. The box had importers sticker (Acro Engineering  Company), got proper VAT paid bill and was charged only the amount shown  in their website. (ie., no extra VAT or shipping charges) In short, it  was a good buying experience.


Thanks, that boosted my confidence a bit.


----------



## pillainp (Sep 10, 2010)

*Evga gtx470*

Any idea where I can buy any one of the following cards:
1) *EVGA GTX470** (012-P3-1470-AR)*
2) *GTX470 Superclocked* *(012-P3-1472-AR)*
3) *EVGA GeForce GTX 470 SuperClocked+ w/ High Flow Bracket and Backplate** (012-P3-1475-AR)*

If anyone knows any dealer details, please let me know.

I would be OK if someone were to import from abroad, as long as the warranty was available.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you buy online or have someone to bring it for you from some other country you won't get local warranty.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^ if you have a vat paid bill you can get warranty anywhere in India at the product's service centres even if you buy online. only if you buy from abroad you won't get warranty in India.. but there is international warranty for some products like asus laptops, Intel processors etc.


btw SMC is very good and safe I have ordered 2X1TB WD10FAEX drives, an Asus motherboard and received them with proper bill and best packing I have seen from purchasing online. currently I have ordered the GTX460 hawk... it's out of stock though so waiting.


_


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Things r different here in Kolkata.
For example,Tirupati does not take any product for RMA if they were not sold by them...


----------



## tushargupta (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi to all

I need some suggestion about CPU upgradation. Recently i upgraded GPU to Sapphire 5670 1GB . Now as per system score of windows 7 CPU is the bottleneck with lowest score of 4.9 among all PC componenets. GPU score is 7. Ram and HDD are in range of 5.5 - 6. 
Would a CPU upgradation will give better 3D gaming performance in latest games?
Primary PC use - Gaming.


----------



## pillainp (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



DigitalDude said:


> btw *SMC* is very good.....


What is SMC and how and where do I contact them?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tushargupta said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I need some suggestion about CPU upgradation. Recently i upgraded GPU to Sapphire 5670 1GB . Now as per system score of windows 7 CPU is the bottleneck with lowest score of 4.9 among all PC componenets. GPU score is 7. Ram and HDD are in range of 5.5 - 6.
> Would a CPU upgradation will give better 3D gaming performance in latest games?
> Primary PC use - Gaming.



first of all this is not a thread for discussing upgrades to other components other than graphic cards. start a new one. also if you want to upgrade your cpu you need to get a new mobo (your current is am2 socket which is dead) and preferably ram. please give your budget.



pillainp said:


> What is SMC and how and where do I contact them?



smcinternational.in


----------



## newway01 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, I need some help with gpu.. I was running with onboard graphics and now looking for a gpu to spice up the system. I am going in for a used mid range gpu- one from Nvidia 9 series,86XX,88XX or Radeon hd series..My budget is around 1 - 2.5k for a used one, depending on the performance..My system config is as below:

Amd Athlon 3800+
2gb 800mhz ram
Onboard 128mb Ati 1150
450w generic psu
500 gig HDD

Please suggest one suitable card for me..I wish to play NFS Shift and Undercover at medium high settings (1024x768 res will do)... Also if anyone have their gpu up for sale, let me know thru pm..  
Thanks..


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ if your mobo has a pci-e slot then For 2.5k get a new 9500GT 512MB DDR2 edition card - brands to look for is Palit or Sparkle.



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^ if you have a vat paid bill you can get warranty anywhere in India at the product's service centres even if you buy online. only if you buy from abroad you won't get warranty in India.. but there is international warranty for some products like asus laptops, Intel processors etc.
> 
> 
> btw SMC is very good and safe I have ordered 2X1TB WD10FAEX drives, an Asus motherboard and received them with proper bill and best packing I have seen from purchasing online. currently I have ordered the GTX460 hawk... it's out of stock though so waiting.
> ...





Revolution said:


> Things r different here in Kolkata.
> For example,Tirupati does not take any product for RMA if they were not sold by them...



There are three types of warranty Local, National and International.

Now some distributors don't accept products for for RMA you've bought it in some other state.

Here Revolution gave you an example and I've heard that Aditya Infotech ( Distributor of Sapphire ) don't provides warranty if you've bought it online or from some other state - to obtain warranty you must have a local bill.

So they provides local warranty only - now for eg. Zion Rams provides nation wide warranty or at-least they claim so in the advertisements.

And some laptop companies like you said provides international warranty on some models or you can buy extended international warranty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,

 yesterday while i was working on my computer then suddenly my monitor screen
 started flickering...it was flickering so much...like waves of water......
 then i restarted my machine but still the BIOS screen & all r flickering the same... i restarted twice....i guess some Bug in Graphics-Card......
 then i shut down  my computer & started after 1hr...& surprisingly it worked well with no flickering....i dnt knw y it happend...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^which monitor?

and which ATI drivers are u working with?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^which monitor?
> and which ATI drivers are u working with?


LG CRT monitor.....& ATI Catalyst 10.7


----------



## vizkid2005 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys Choose one : 

*Msi cyclone gtx 460(1 gb)*  or *zotac gtx 460(1 gb) ????? *

Which one to buy  ???


----------



## sasuke (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys what do you think about the fermi gpu's launched by nvidia gts 450 is available for $129. 
fermi gpu
looks good also affordable maybe i should have waited a bit before getting a hd 5750??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> guys what do you think about the fermi gpu's launched by nvidia gts 450 is available for $129.
> fermi gpu
> looks good also affordable maybe i should have waited a bit before getting a hd 5750??



discuss it here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/131675-nvidia-s-geforce-gts-450-pushing-fermi-mainstream.html


anyways you can always sell of your previous one to get a new one..


----------



## sasuke (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

where can i sell my card just bought it two weeks earlier for 7.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> where can i sell my card just bought it two weeks earlier for 7.5k



post it in the bazaar section or inquire in your friends.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> Guys Choose one :
> 
> *Msi cyclone gtx 460(1 gb)*  or *zotac gtx 460(1 gb) ????? *
> 
> Which one to buy  ???




Please reply guys ... 

Also will the large fan on the Msi prevent sli ???


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vizkid2005
IMO go for the Cyclone, or better still wait for the Hawk
They have better cooling efficiency and hence better overclocking
Zotac will probably help in case you have poor case ventilation

No, cyclone won't prevent SLI since the thickness stays within dual slot parameter and the fan stays clear of the SLI interface (from what I've seen from pics & measurements)


----------



## quad_core (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys,
Finally got a MSI GTX460 Cyclone 1 GB for myself n my friend . It will be delivered in around 2 days. My dealer said its MSI cyclone. Later on I saw on website that there are 2 versions, OC and normal. I want the OC one.. Dont know which one he has ordered for myself ...I want the OC version  Oh, and yes, i got it for 14K!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Good Luck for OC version.....


----------



## quad_core (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Good Luck for OC version.....





thanxx


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got a MSI GTX460 Cyclone 1 GB for myself n my friend . It will be delivered in around 2 days. My dealer said its MSI cyclone. Later on I saw on website that there are 2 versions, OC and normal. I want the OC one.. Dont know which one he has ordered for myself ...I want the OC version  Oh, and yes, i got it for 14K!



if it isn't OC version, simply install MSI Afterburner & OC it. also i think both cards (OC as well as normal) are made same way so both should have same OC potential.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

pls look @ thread#12102


----------



## Neuron (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> yesterday while i was working on my computer then suddenly my monitor screen
> started flickering...it was flickering so much...like waves of water......
> ...


 
I guess its a problem with the monitor rather than graphics card.
To make sure, if unfortunately the problem occurs again, immediately disconnect the signal cable from its port.You might be able to see some message like 'Signal cable Not Connected' or similar on the monitor.If this message too is shaking then surely its the monitor that is faulty.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> pls look @ thread#12102



time to drop your CRT & shift to LCD/LED.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> time to drop your CRT & shift to LCD/LED.



ya throw away ur crt and get samsung konect lcd with hdmi port....14 k for 23''


----------



## Anx02 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, finally received the GTX460 Cyclone 1GB OC from SMC International (13.6k...VAT+shipping included).  Packaging was excellent and got CST paid and adjusted bill. Check out the details I've posted here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1281881-post5536.html


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys net was not working so could nt b online..i went to md computers and saw msi 5770 normal  but pankaj told me tht its price will b higher..there is a xfx gts 250 is it okay ie thr bug prob is fixed or not...?? How is gts 250..?
now guys need s moniter as it is very difficuly to sit in front of 32 inch lcd tv..i choose samsung sw2233 or any other options within 8k...?
guys will b buying this on saturday so ur opinions...???


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5770 is way more better compared to GTS 250 and the power consumption of HD5770 is also very less and it's runs very cool as well.

So grab HD5770 if you can.

BTW, how much they are asking for HD5770 ??

For monitor your other alternative option should be Benq G2220HD @ 7.5k



Anx02 said:


> Hey guys, finally received the GTX460 Cyclone 1GB OC from SMC International (13.6k...VAT+shipping included).  Packaging was excellent and got CST paid and adjusted bill. Check out the details I've posted here:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1281881-post5536.html



congrats ! enjoy some delightful gaming time


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

they quoted msi 5770 @ 8900+ and hawk for 9800+ is this ok or should opt for something else...?
my mobo has a hd4250 inbuilt and can b crossfire with any ati card above 5450...so thinking of hd 5670..??? wht say guys...!!!!!!!!!!!

moniter is this benq g2220hd is better than samsung sw2233...???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

IMO hawk is overpriced. go with normal msi hd5770. its price is good.
the onboard graphics cant be hybrid crossfired with every card. its only with some low end models. and hybrid crossfire is utter crap.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^so whts ur  opinion should go go with normal one or spend few bucks for the hawk..and is the bugware prob is solved in ati or still has a risk...???

secondly is it wise to xfire the onboard graphics with this card or just use it single...????


----------



## quad_core (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi Guys

Finally received my MSI GTX460 1GB .. Its OC edition   ...But I am facing one problem in my cabinet.. cabinet is  small ( Its Circle , dont remember the model)... I had to reemove one HDD to accomodate the card as it way bigger than my old 7600GS . The cooler is also , huge . I guess i will need to buy a new cabby now .. So, Any suggestions ?? How is cooler master elite ? Can it accommodate this card ? I dont want to spend more money ... any cheap cabinet frm CM? sabse sasta ??


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Cm haf 912 ?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Coolermaster Elite 430.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the onboard graphics cant be hybrid crossfired with every card. its only with some low end models. and hybrid crossfire is utter crap.



yup. Hybrid Xfire good only to hear. not by performance.



Arnab boss said:


> secondly is it wise to xfire the onboard graphics with this card or just use it single...????



Hybrid Xfire possible only for HD5450, HD4550, HD4350 & some earlier cards. and all you'll get is performance thats just a few % better than the low end card. total waste of money. don't go for it.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sam.shab ...if i add a hd5770 card with the onboard chipset 4250 will it boost performance or its just a crap...????
as i read in gigabytes manual tht the onboard chipset graphivs can b xfired with 5450 or above cards...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am using Sapphire ATI 4670 512 MB with onboard HDMI.
I am facing the issue of atikmdag crashing several times (on Windows 7 32). I have installed  several different versions of CCC in hope if will work but to no success yet. I am currently using 10.8 version.
There are multitude of people facing the same issue as per the web search. I have tried to do as much as possible to tackle this issue. Is anybody here facing the same issue? And has anybody finally found the solution?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

did you tried same on a clean install of Win7? also tried removing the old left over of driver using DriveSweeper?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> sam.shab ...if i add a hd5770 card with the onboard chipset 4250 will it boost performance or its just a crap...????
> as i read in gigabytes manual tht the onboard chipset graphics can b xfired with 5450 or above cards...!!!!!!!!!



No it will not boost your performance. Hybrid SLI with HD 4250 will only work with very low level Graphics cards like HD 4330, HD 3470/3450 etc and may be HD 5470.. If you even plug HD 4550, IGP will not work simultaneously.

So plugging 5770 will simply disable it. In my mobo I am also having ATI HD 4200 as IGP and it is disabled.


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> did you tried same on a clean install of Win7? also tried removing the old left over of driver using DriveSweeper?



I tried it with fresh install of Win 7 too. Installed the latest 10.8 drivers.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> No it will not boost your performance. Hybrid SLI with HD 4250 will only work with very low level Graphics cards like HD 4330, HD 3470/3450 etc and may be HD 5470.. If you even plug HD 4550, IGP will not work simultaneously.
> 
> So plugging 5770 will simply disable it. In my mobo I am also having ATI HD 4200 as IGP and it is disabled.



hi cilus thanks for the info..now tell me is the msi hd5770 is safe now to buy as it had some bugware and it was yet to fix...???

secondly how did u oced ur proccy can u help me to do it...!!! itried the easytune 6 utility but didnt work...???

 thanks in adv...!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sandeepk, can you provide details about your pc's config? 

@Arnab boss, get rib of that Easy tune stuff. its far better (& safe) to OC from BIOS.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sandeepk: seems like a hardware fault, time for RMA me thinks...


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dont know abt this and dont hav any idea how to oc frm bios...?????

so need help of u guys...my rig details r in my signature and just add the hd5770 card and a cm 690 case fan for proccy cooling....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ as you going OC using stock cooler, get some new TIM. not some cheap one. something good. cause AMD cooler are small. with bad TIM (stock one) processor will badly heat up soon (maybe in a couple of weeks time).


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Arnab boss* - though the price of HAWK is little bit overpriced around 500 bucks I think it's better to invest in the HAWK edition gfx card - The cooler on the HAWK is far more better than the plain HD5770 card.


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> @sandeepk, can you provide details about your pc's config?



2.6 GHz AMD Athlon X2
2 GB Ram
160 GB 2 HDDs (1 PATA & 1 SATA)
1 DVD-RAM drive
450 Watt PSU


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Clean install windows 7 one more time and install only the driver only package for your gfx card without CCC - try playing some game and see if the the game crashes or not.

if the game is not crashing then it seems to be some kind of sw prob in CCC.

Also if you want to use CCC then install dotnet 3.5 SP1 pack and dotnet 4 from M$ just to be updated with all latest dot net frameworks runtime components and don't forget to install the latest mobo, sound and directX run time as well.


----------



## mathikutty (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which will be the best 'nvidia' card within 5k?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

9600gt 512mb ddr3...


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@topgear Thanks. I will do that to see if it helps.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> hi cilus thanks for the info..now tell me is the msi hd5770 is safe now to buy as it had some bugware and it was yet to fix...???
> 
> secondly how did u oced ur proccy can u help me to do it...!!! itried the easytune 6 utility but didnt work...???
> 
> thanks in adv...!!!



You can download AMD Overdrive utility. Through this utility uou can control everything of your system, ig you are having AMD 7XX chipset based mobo.
Now your processor is a BE one, so by increasing the CPU multiplier you can directly overclock your system. 3.4 GHz won't be any problem. For going beyond 3.6 GHz and beyond, you need to increase voltage a little for better stability. You can do it by increasing multiplier also, but voltage tweak will yield better stability.
Check Gutu3d or TomsHardware website for guide. They even have list of stable voltage/Multiplier values. You can save your profile also, and directly load it to AMD overdrive. If your profile is stable, it can be updated to BIOS through AMD overdrive also



mathikutty said:


> Which will be the best 'nvidia' card within 5k?


XFX 9600 GT 512 MB GDDR3 will fit within your budget. Buy You can find lot of better options from ATI based cards. Get a HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 based card. Then you will get performance better than 9800GT and DirectX11, eye-finity etc. Sapphire one is available @ 5k


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Performance wise 9800GT is better than HD5670 but if you compare power consumption then HD5670 is a clear winner anyday 

@ *sandeepk* - you welcome - try and let us know.

@ *mathikutty* - if you don't want to spend for a new PSU and want something from nvidia then get GT240  otherwise Hd5670 is a better choice.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys going now to buy a moniter mostly my choise is samsung sw2233 but is benq g220hd better than samsung and secondly the gpu probably msi 5770 hawk if i get it or the normal one...will it b wise to go for gts 250...twi


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTS 450 has launched but no price cut for old card like GTS 250,still over 7K(1GB) at local market & 512MB not avilable...


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTS 250 series will be replaced with GTS 450 series and I think GTS 250 is now EOL and GTS 450 is the mainstream card now - it consumes lesser power and performs better than the previous one - so it's costs a little bit more.

@ *Arnab boss* - no point in going for GTS 250 and HAWK HD5770 is better than normal HD5770 and worth the premium.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hawk is not available and the normal one is still 8.9k +....' but m.d computers told tht the prices might slash in nxt month...?


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep the prices of gpu seems to be fall in next 2-3 months.

just let AMD release their 67xx series gpu and enter it into local market and then buy a gfx card - you would find a better deal if you can wait that long.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am getting a GTX 460 768MB. Can  ne 1 suggest me the best one. It should be around 11k. not more then that.
Thanx


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

zotac is the brand u should look for
and Palit is the brand u should avoid


----------



## adinathauti (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm havin a problem,I got my 5670,but it wont run,no booting on PC.Will a VIP400R PSU be suffice for my card?


----------



## monkey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am buying Dell U2311H and will be playing games (all types) at default resolution of 1920x1080 with medium settings. Is my GPU (9800GTX+ 512MB DDR3) sufficient for this?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> I am buying Dell U2311H and will be playing games (all types) at default resolution of 1920x1080 with medium settings. Is my GPU (9800GTX+ 512MB DDR3) sufficient for this?



Well, it will run all the games on Full HD resolution, but for some games probably you have to lower the settings than medium. Batman Arkum Asylum, Mafia II with their PhysX enabled, will throw intense pressure to the Gfx card.


----------



## monkey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Well, it will run all the games on Full HD resolution, but for some games probably you have to lower the settings than medium. Batman Arkum Asylum, Mafia II with their PhysX enabled, will throw intense pressure to the Gfx card.



Should I upgrade to GTX460 (1GB)? Considering my system config (mentioned in my signature), will GTX460 be bottlenecked?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep,CPU will be bottlenecked...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> Yep,CPU will be bottlenecked...



Ya, highly possible, until you provide a decent amount of overclock to your system. Better stick with the 9800 GTX+ for some times and check if you are facing some show-stopper for gaming. If not, then don't upgrade right now. Upgrade @ your next system upgrade.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> I am buying Dell U2311H and will be playing games (all types) at default resolution of 1920x1080 with medium settings. Is my GPU (9800GTX+ 512MB DDR3) sufficient for this?



Just get Amd Phenom X2 550 as for low budget cpu - but playing @ full hd is impossible ! but u can play @ 720p


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ will require new mobo & ram.


----------



## monkey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ will require new mobo & ram.



That means I should wait for bulldozer/sandy bridge..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> That means I should wait for bulldozer/sandy bridge..



Just sell ur mobo+proccy+RAM man then bring the new stuff inside offcourse all the prices are going to drop !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> That means I should wait for bulldozer/sandy bridge..



depends upon you....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> That means I should wait for bulldozer/sandy bridge..



you can but you may require to wait really really long to get some good valued or well priced proccy+ mobo. as no 6-series board from Intel revealed nor any AM3+ board from AMD so take it to be 6month before shops have these processor-mobo in stock. so take it as: buy now or wait 6months (8if you consider a bit of price drop).


----------



## monkey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> you can but you may require to wait really really long to get some good valued or well priced proccy+ mobo. as no 6-series board from Intel revealed nor any AM3+ board from AMD so take it to be 6month before shops have these processor-mobo in stock. so take it as: buy now or wait 6months (8if you consider a bit of price drop).



Bulldozer chips are gonna be compatible with AM3 socket...so maybe I can buy 870 chipset based MoBo now (as I will be using discrete GPU) with decent proc. like Athlon II X3 435 (which I can replace later with latest AMD Bulldozer proc.)...sell-off my current system...and with some more money buy a new GPU which is more powerful than the current one....How does this sound?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> Bulldozer chips are gonna be compatible with AM3 socket...so maybe I can buy 870 chipset based MoBo now (as I will be using discrete GPU) with decent proc. like Athlon II X3 435 (which I can replace later with latest AMD Bulldozer proc.)...sell-off my current system...and with some more money buy a new GPU which is more powerful than the current one....How does this sound?



its a nice idea
u can also go for x3 instead of x4 to save 1.5k or so


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Just get Amd Phenom X2 550 as for low budget cpu - but playing @ full hd is impossible ! but u can play @ 720p



Listen, at least give your system a try before jumping to conclusion. I don't think even 1080P HD movies will be any problem. I played 720p movies in my old Athlon 64 bit 3000 + processors with ffdshow codec.
And your processor is a dual core one with decent capabilities + you have a good Graphics card. So give it a try first and then decide.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> Bulldozer chips are gonna be compatible with AM3 socket...so maybe I can buy 870 chipset based MoBo now (as I will be using discrete GPU) with decent proc. like Athlon II X3 435 (which I can replace later with latest AMD Bulldozer proc.)...sell-off my current system...and with some more money buy a new GPU which is more powerful than the current one....How does this sound?



sorry to say but this not going to happen. AM3+ processors aren't backward compatible. though yes, AM3 processors can be used on AM3+ motherboards. this is cause AM3+ processors have on-die graphics & need a new socket & no northbridge to work. AM3 processors need northbridge in case of no dedicated graphics used. also i think PCIe controller is in the northbridge.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



adinathauti said:


> I'm havin a problem,I got my 5670,but it wont run,no booting on PC.Will a VIP400R PSU be suffice for my card?



that will run the gfx card but it's better to get FSP Saga II 350W at 1.5k or 400W at 2k or Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
I'll be going to B'lore in a few weeks time.I'm planning to buy a good PSU n GPU over there within a budget of 9k(can increase it to 10k if need be).I've decided on PSU but I need help with GPU.I currently hv XFX HD4650.Which 1 should I go for : HD4770 or HD5670?
lookin forward for ur replies!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

wait for GTS450 512MB prices. if its around 7k then get corsair CX400W extra for 2.7k....


----------



## vickybat (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidia is going to release its next gen chips codenamed KEPPLER early next year. It is going to be 3 or 4 times faster than fermi and will directly compete with ati 6 series hecatonchires.

Hail Nvidia


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wait for GTS450 512MB prices. if its around 7k then get corsair CX400W extra for 2.7k....


Thanks Jas for ur suggestion!!I aint updated with the latest tech in GPUs.Is GTS450 the 1 with "fermi" technology?If yes wat r the advantages of "Fermi"?n will it outperform HD4770/HD5670?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep,GTS450 is way better than those.
If u don't want to wait then GTS250+CX400 way to go...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Listen, at least give your system a try before jumping to conclusion. I don't think even 1080P HD movies will be any problem. I played 720p movies in my old Athlon 64 bit 3000 + processors with ffdshow codec.
> And your processor is a dual core one with decent capabilities + you have a good Graphics card. So give it a try first and then decide.



Man i told about playing games  not playing movies


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Check this out guys: GTX 460 1GB SLI vs. HD 5850 CFX redux
So, ATI has finally fixed their crossfire issue and the two cards are back to where they should be: 2 x 5850 > 2 x 460 (though the difference is small)
Its time to get back to the drawing boards for the Nvidia drivers team if they want to keep their edge


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Death_Knight said:


> Check this out guys: GTX 460 1GB SLI vs. HD 5850 CFX redux
> So, ATI has finally fixed their crossfire issue and the two cards are back to where they should be: 2 x 5850 > 2 x 460 (though the difference is small)
> Its time to get back to the drawing boards for the Nvidia drivers team if they want to keep their edge



Still for 24K u can get GTX 260 sli but  2 X 5850 cost 30K ???


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Death_Knight said:


> Check this out guys: GTX 460 1GB SLI vs. HD 5850 CFX redux
> So, ATI has finally fixed their crossfire issue and the two cards are back to where they should be: 2 x 5850 > 2 x 460 (though the difference is small)
> Its time to get back to the drawing boards for the Nvidia drivers team if they want to keep their edge



This year the Radeon drivers have been quite painful. Though the CAP sets are helping. Am still using 10.5...!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Thanks Jas for ur suggestion!!I aint updated with the latest tech in GPUs.Is GTS450 the 1 with "fermi" technology?If yes wat r the advantages of "Fermi"?n will it outperform HD4770/HD5670?



yes its fermi...and yes it will outperform those two very easily...


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Death_Knight said:


> Check this out guys: GTX 460 1GB SLI vs. HD 5850 CFX redux
> So, ATI has finally fixed their crossfire issue and the two cards are back to where they should be: 2 x 5850 > 2 x 460 (though the difference is small)
> Its time to get back to the drawing boards for the Nvidia drivers team if they want to keep their edge



but GTX 460 is meant to be compared with HD5830 not HD5850 - so there's no surprise why HD5850 performed a little better with new drivers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^yes GTX460 1GB shud be compared with HD5830....& not HD5850


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> ^yes GTX460 1GB shud be compared with HD5830....& not HD5850


Yes, it has always been like that (HD5850>GT460) in terms of single card. But the scenario changed a whole lot in CFX/SLI configuration with the earlier driver where "The Galaxy GTX 460 1GB SLI simply lays the smack down on HD 5850 CrossFireX".
This prompted ATI to look at their drivers & subsequently the "bug" is now fixed.... thanks to the review.
Still the performance difference is quite small comparing with the cost. Probably the 6xxx series would finally bring some justice to it. (God knows when it will be released truly, that too hit Indian shores )


----------



## gowrishankar18 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi i am new here,
 my pc config are
processor        :intel core 2 duo e8400
motherboard    :intel DG41BI
ram                :dynet 2 gb ddr3 667mhz
power supply   :Mron 700watts
most important graphics card nvidia quadro FX 580

the problem is when i play nfs carbon in full detail it doesn't work smoothly also farcry shows thick foggy appearence in the screen .
what i wonder is my friend 's inspiron 15 laptop having ati 550v graphics and core i3 processor is able to play in full detail with max anti aliasing and texture filtering i just want to know my PC capability ..thanks in advance


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^quadro fx is a rendering card and not a gaming card, thats why there is lack in games.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys r the problem with the ati bug r fixed....?? is it safe to buy ati chipset cards i.e msi hd5770 or still there is a risk...???


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no news about that so far
but its not that every 5xxx ati card will have this bug


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys r the problem with the ati bug r fixed....?? is it safe to buy ati chipset cards i.e msi hd5770 or still there is a risk...???


no risk @ all.....just always update the ati drivers....& u r good 2 go....


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys i was thinking this but then i remember tht my luck is not favoring these days in buying computer hardware as u know tht my psu got fried in 4 days and the cm fan got burnt in fraction of second...so why take risk and more over i am not keen to buy tht hd5770 @9k +rather wait for 2 months and  then get a hd 5850 when the prices get slashed...if not then get it after pujas...!!!!!!!!

wht say guys...????


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Arnab boss said:


> guys i was thinking this but then i remember tht my luck is not favoring these days in buying computer hardware as u know tht my psu got fried in 4 days and the cm fan got burnt in fraction of second...so why take risk and more over i am not keen to buy tht hd5770 @9k +rather wait for 2 months and  then get a hd 5850 when the prices get slashed...if not then get it after pujas...!!!!!!!!
> 
> wht say guys...????



even if u given 2 months time how much can u spend?

when 6xx series will be launch,the prices of 5xxx series will surely come down but dont expect huge margin


----------



## trishankur (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is the radeon hd 4890 card is better than the radeon hd 5770????


----------



## Cilus (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes, performance wise HD 4890 is better than HD 5770, except the DirectX 11 support and Eye finity Support. The direct descendant of HD 4890 is HD 5830. But ATI 5XXX series cards consume less power than the 4XXX series cards.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Yes, performance wise HD 4890 is better than HD 5770, except the DirectX 11 support and Eye finity Support. The direct descendant of HD 4890 is HD 5830. But ATI 5XXX series cards consume less power than the 4XXX series cards.



How much does HD4890 cost?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> How much does HD4890 cost?


around 10k....


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD4890 & HD4870 still available in local market ?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes don't trust any store blindly.Today every shops refer asus,palit and xfx first before referring other brand


----------



## trishankur (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Yes don't trust any store blindly.Today every shops refer asus,palit and xfx first before referring other brand



i think xfx is a good brand....but its price little high...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ good but comes with its own set of problems. same for Asus. good brand, lots of issues & a bad dealer.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gigabyte & MSI r rare in Kolkkata.
If u find that will be not popular model.
Like u will see GT220/210 not the GTS450 or 9600GT of Gigabyte...


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

in dirt2 london battersea route benchmark in1280by1024res 4msaa ultra dx11 give 38fps(minimum) 

in 8msaa give 35fps(minimum)
WHY????

config:gigabyte hd5770
         intelQ6600
        win7
         ati con centre _all default


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



trishankur said:


> i think xfx is a good brand....but its price little high...



yeah that's right.but while going to college a passenger said his xfx gpu got problem within one year.but is a single case.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My brothers bought 3 XFX cards still now.
None of them gave any problem.
5 years old XFX 5200 still working,which he gave to one of his friend.
And he still using 3 years old XFX 7600GT without any problem.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> My brothers bought 3 XFX cards still now.
> None of them gave any problem.
> 5 years old XFX 5200 still working,which he gave to one of his friend.
> And he still using 3 years old XFX 7600GT without any problem.....



XFX is premium Brand of Nvidia & now for Ati too - only problem is RASHI the distributor Worst RMA service !


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> in dirt2 london battersea route benchmark in1280by1024res 4msaa ultra dx11 give 38fps(minimum)
> 
> in 8msaa give 35fps(minimum)
> WHY????
> ...



Because of direct X 11 ! i am also using same resolution / same settings with GTX 260 getting 67 to 70 FPS 

i am playing with DX 10 my card supports DX 10 only !


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually xfx is not  nvidia partner from anymore.Nvidia kicked XFX because of bad product quality


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nvidia should kick Palit first...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes you are right.Palit cost less and build quality also sucks.Distributed like biscuits in every shop


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@all Please Beware of Rashi Peripheral.No one should buy any product that distributed by them.I am facing heating problem in XFX GT8600(fan sometimes working sometimes not when not the temperature goes 110 degree Celsius).But they said that product is fine.They also service motherboard in 1 hour.But the net result is zero big zero no one(customer in rashi) said they are satisfied with their service.But they are such a big company(around 600 crore turnover)


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Because of direct X 11 ! i am also using same resolution / same settings with GTX 260 getting 67 to 70 FPS
> 
> i am playing with DX 10 my card supports DX 10 only !



my question was why the poor increase of fps when reducing to 4msaa from 8msaa?

can any one please give a comment about gigabyte gpus?their mo.bo.s are great, easily beating  others in both price & liability.but what about gpus?


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Actually xfx is not  nvidia partner from anymore.Nvidia kicked XFX because of bad product quality



i don't know anything about it.why they got kicked?bad quality or other issues?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Actually xfx is not  nvidia partner from anymore.Nvidia kicked XFX because of bad product quality



who said so? Nvidia kicked XFX out of AIB Partners cause they started manufacturing AMD cards. 



Revolution said:


> Nvidia should kick Palit first...



but Palit still makes Nvidia based card 



amartya87 said:


> yes you are right.Palit cost less and build quality also sucks.Distributed like biscuits in every shop



biscuit are of better build quality


----------



## vickybat (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yesterday i went to sp road to buy an iomega hd player for my friend. When queried about a few cards, i got the following quotes:-

Sapphire 5770 1gb - Rs 8950
Point of view gtx 460 768 mb -Rs 10,200
Point of view gtx 460 1gb -Rs 11000

The vendor said he can easily arrange within 15 mins and i guess we can even further bargain on the prices he quoted. 
Are the prices true and has they fallen so drastically?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@sam.shab-thanks for info.I was wrong my bad.But i hate xfx

Yes biscuits are of better build quality and taste good also


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Point of view gtx 460 1gb is good card.


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> who said so? Nvidia kicked XFX out of AIB Partners cause they started manufacturing AMD cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xfx started amd cards-so what-it can't be an issue to kick out some one out?is it a policy?


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can any one tell some neutral answer of the news-nvidia:ati cheating with use of fp16demon?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

YouTube - #1099 - HIS HD 5850 1GB GDDR5 Video Card Video Review

I think HIS is solid brand for ati cards but its not available in india i guess.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> yes you are right.Palit cost less and build quality also sucks.Distributed like biscuits in every shop



Palit is one of best brands since they marketed HD 48XX series & GTX 2XX series , i have used both the cards now also using GTX 260 sonic - is there any one who complain about that ?? many of them here used palit - i cant belive they just make bad quality cards . GTX 260 which i am using 1 year & above is solid card


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> my question was why the poor increase of fps when reducing to 4msaa from 8msaa?
> 
> can any one please give a comment about gigabyte gpus?their mo.bo.s are great, easily beating  others in both price & liability.but what about gpus?



DID u ever tried on CRYSIS when u increase 2AA to 4AA  FPS drop is 25% ! Likewise each game uses different modifications !


----------



## pillainp (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In continuation to my previous inquiry, where would I go about buying Gigabyte GTX470 graphics cards in India? Any contact info is highly appreciated. An approximate price would also be appreciated.

These are the specific models I had in mind:

1)  *GV-N470SO-13I*

2) *GV-N470OC-13I*


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> xfx started amd cards-so what-it can't be an issue to kick out some one out?is it a policy?



its best to ask Nvidia Chairman. cause he decided strip XFX from the selling any 4-series cards but i feel XFX making more money with AMD cards, at least in Indian market.



damngoodman999 said:


> Palit is one of best brands since they marketed HD 48XX series & GTX 2XX series , i have used both the cards now also using GTX 260 sonic - is there any one who complain about that ?? many of them here used palit - i cant belive they just make bad quality cards . GTX 260 which i am using 1 year & above is solid card



"every dog has its day". Palit, Asus, XFX. all these 3 used to be top players of GPU market 2-3yrs back (when 8 & 9 series Nvidia were selling). now look at them. discarded by most of the techie/geeks cause of their faulty GPUs. all plagued with heat issue. though Asus have other issues rather than heating.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> yesterday i went to sp road to buy an iomega hd player for my friend. When queried about a few cards, i got the following quotes:-
> 
> Sapphire 5770 1gb - Rs 8950
> Point of view gtx 460 768 mb -Rs 10,200
> ...




Come on guys can you please throw some light on this piece of info?
I am really confused?


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> DID u ever tried on CRYSIS when u increase 2AA to 4AA  FPS drop is 25% ! Likewise each game uses different modifications !



thanks dude,i thought it was my gpus problem.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Come on guys can you please throw some light on this piece of info?
> I am really confused?



POV cards are good based on american brands review ! but do consider about the RMA . just ask the dealer where is service center of POV 

5770 price is gr8 , but i do recommend to go for GTX 460 ! worth paying 2K more


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> yesterday i went to sp road to buy an iomega hd player for my friend. When queried about a few cards, i got the following quotes:-
> 
> Sapphire 5770 1gb - Rs 8950
> Point of view gtx 460 768 mb -Rs 10,200
> ...


Yes first you should consider who is the distributed/service center of related product.


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> POV cards are good based on american brands review ! but do consider about the RMA . just ask the dealer where is service center of POV
> 
> 5770 price is gr8 , but i do recommend to go for GTX 460 ! worth paying 2K more



u r right.i'm regreting for having hd5770(it is 6months old).i am waiting for upcoming battle between NVIDIAfermi&amd6xxxseries and price drop of today's gpu giants.now i will carry with my hd5770 and if needed i will set up a cfx.

anyone having d first news of hitting hd6xxx(may be in november) in market, please post here.


----------



## amiteshnandan (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anybody has idea for the pricing of this card and where to get it. 
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 2GB*


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys one of my friend has just bought Sapphire HD5770(bad choice I think..should hv had bought GTS450)!But he has a Zebronics 450W PSU.He wants to buy a better PSU so that he can use his new graphics card n he is left with only 3k.I suggested him to go for FSP Saga II 500W.Isn't tht a good choice in the budget?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^HD 5770 is not a bad choice
its somewhat better than gts 450

also FSP saga 500W is enough for 5770


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Hey guys one of my friend has just bought Sapphire HD5770(bad choice I think..should hv had bought GTS450)!But he has a Zebronics 450W PSU.He wants to buy a better PSU so that he can use his new graphics card n he is left with only 3k.I suggested him to go for FSP Saga II 500W.Isn't tht a good choice in the budget?



comparing with gts450 hd5770 is a better option.later out performed gts450 in almost every benchmark except NVIDIA tweaked batman ark.asy.,unigine heaven extreme tssellation setting.later is a synthetic bench.

so,i undoubtly can say that ur friend did the right job.but he could wait a bit 4 hd6xxx series hitting d market for price drop.


----------



## monkey (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amiteshnandan said:


> Anybody has idea for the pricing of this card and where to get it.
> *ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 2GB*



Found it here: .:: Yantra Online ::.

Does somebody require this card??!!


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ZOTAC - It's time to play! - ZOTAC Enters Partnership with Aditya Infotech Ltd


Are zotac giving 2+3=5 years warranty in graphics as said above.Anyone knows about these?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yea,but u must have to register for that.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep and it's must be within 14 days of the purchase and if the distributor is going to honor the warranty later.



amartya87 said:


> @all Please Beware of Rashi Peripheral.No one should buy any product that distributed by them.I am facing heating problem in XFX GT8600(fan sometimes working sometimes not when not the temperature goes 110 degree Celsius).But they said that product is fine.They also service motherboard in 1 hour.But the net result is zero big zero no one(customer in rashi) said they are satisfied with their service.But they are such a big company(around 600 crore turnover)



yep, they ( ****ing jerks ) sucks big time



vickybat said:


> yesterday i went to sp road to buy an iomega hd player for my friend. When queried about a few cards, i got the following quotes:-
> 
> Sapphire 5770 1gb - Rs 8950
> Point of view gtx 460 768 mb -Rs 10,200
> ...



The prices are very good - grab a GTX 460 1GB @11k till stocks lasts 



damngoodman999 said:


> POV cards are good based on american brands review ! but do consider about the RMA . just ask the dealer where is service center of POV
> 
> 5770 price is gr8 , but i do recommend to go for GTX 460 ! worth paying 2K more



Tirupati Enterprise is the distributor of POV gfx cards.



amiteshnandan said:


> Anybody has idea for the pricing of this card and where to get it.
> *ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 2GB*



Why do you need a GTX 460 2 GB gfx card - it's just a big waste coz the gpu can hardly handle anything above 1GB - get 2x GTX 460 768MB instead and run them in SLI.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^HD 5770 is not a bad choice
> its somewhat better than gts 450


wat abt HD5750?Is it better than GTS 450 or vice-versa?Coz both the are almost of the same price(arnd 7.5-8k)


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> wat abt HD5750?Is it better than GTS 450 or vice-versa?Coz both the are almost of the same price(arnd 7.5-8k)



gts450 is a bit stronger than hd5750.but more power hungry.what do u want a bit stronger or a bit greener?suit yourself.

you can see d links below.

Geforce GTS 450 Vs HD 5750 Vs GTS 250 Benchmarks Test 

Benchmark Results: Crysis (DX10) : Nvidia GeForce GTS 450: Hello GF106, Farewell G92

Radeon HD 5770 Vs Geforce GTS 450 Vs GTX460 Benchmarks test


----------



## amiteshnandan (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



monkey said:


> Found it here: .:: Yantra Online ::.
> 
> Does somebody require this card??!!



@monkey: thanks dear. I was thinking may be it would be used by 3d application for rendering high particle systems. since the future versions are shifting their rendering needs to graphic cards, so I though it might help in near future.

 Yes one more question should I go for this card, or other 460 gtx card or the 470 gtx card.

*www.animationxpress.com/index.php?file=story&id=31751


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is HD 4350 good to go with AMD Phenom xII 550?
How good will performance of games be on it?


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



soumo27 said:


> is HD 4350 good to go with AMD Phenom xII 550?
> How good will performance of games be on it?




very bad-as a hardcore gamer.
bad-as a gamer.
not so bad-as a hd movie watch-er.
good-as a surfer.

btw,guys, wanna check out hd6870 benchmarks____

AMD Radeon HD 6870 Benchmarks Tests


----------



## asingh (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
If those are true, we got a kicker here...!


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

those benchies are pretty old.....but i dont get it,we are getting leaks for the 6870,which is far away from launch,and still no pics?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> wat abt HD5750?Is it better than GTS 450 or vice-versa?Coz both the are almost of the same price(arnd 7.5-8k)



i'll arrange them for u in terms of performance

5750<450<5770

XFX 5770 - 8.4k
MSI 5770 - 8.7k
sapphire 5770 - 8.9k
MSI hawk 5770 - 9.3k

Zotac GTS 450 1gb -7.6k (the best deal if u wanna go for a 7.5k something card)


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am facing problem every time i start the computer i have to manually start the fan of the xfx 8600 gt someone please help ...what could i do related to get the card replaced?PLEASE HELP ME:C_cry::C_cry:


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^is it under the warranty?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes under warranty earlier given for warranty but people at rashi saying the card is ok.What could i have to do believe them that card is faulty??


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ask them to run it on their system n show?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But if that time the fan is spinning they could said i am telling lie.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> yes under warranty earlier given for warranty but people at rashi saying the card is ok.What could i have to do believe them that card is faulty??



i'll advise u to get it checked in front of u

if still u feel something fishy then i'll give u another idea if u have time...

contact these guys..

digilink /digicare 
plaza II
mazjid mode market
near andrews ganj 
new delhi


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> i'll advise u to get it checked in front of u
> 
> if still u feel something fishy then i'll give u another idea if u have time...
> 
> ...



But i live in kolkata how i could contect these guys?what will the result by contacing them?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry bro 
i didnt notice u live in kolkata

actually these guys are pro in these areas
they catch up the problem fast
they deal in MSI,Gigabyte,XFX and other brands...all products


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ohh no ......what can i do to overcome this problem brother?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

search for digilink/digicare service centers in ur locality
there must be one in kolkata


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks bro. BTW here the price of-ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1GB 256-bit Graphic Card@12.7k


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here their website-:: Welcome to DIGILINK  ::

But they do not service xfx brand kindly see the website.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Someone plzz help me to solve the problem @Sam.shab,@assign,@Topgear,@Jas,@piyushbaba,@desibond,@Revolution,@tkin,@funkusourav please you all genius people please help what i have to do to getting new xfx 8600 gt??please help me...:glass-disagre:


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Someone plzz help me to solve the problem @Sam.shab,@assign,@Topgear,@Jas,@piyushbaba,@desibond,@Revolution,@tkin,@funkusourav please you all genius people please help what i have to do to getting new xfx 8600 gt??please help me...:glass-disagre:



hey!crazy n funny animations here.thanks 4 innovative workings here.

by d way,don't be impatient,man.gpu problem.so what-problems must have solutions-after all, u r in digit forum.the bosses of d bosseesss of any kind-gpu problems r here.just keep ur nerve calm.solution will come after u.

if(rarest possibility) no solution can spin ur gpu fan automatically-just wait a bit,through it away bcoz kinda old,&adore ur pc with shiny mighty greeny se*y hd6*** series gpu.

i challenge u that those will not be d gpus u can regret upon even if u r a nVIDIAfanboy.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks
But i am not any brands fanboy
I want get best performing card in comparison to money.But fully faltu brand like XFX
I am best card fanboy hahahha


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Someone plzz help me to solve the problem @Sam.shab,@assign,@Topgear,@Jas,@piyushbaba,@desibond,@Revolution,@tkin,@funkusourav please you all genius people please help what i have to do to getting new xfx 8600 gt??please help me...:glass-disagre:


Wait for HD6750, if the results are true HD6750 will be faster than GTX460 at much less(say 10K)


----------



## Tenida (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Wait for HD6750, if the results are true HD6750 will be faster than GTX460 at much less(say 10K)



Its good news but i want to fight with RAshi ..


----------



## pulsar_swift (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Someone plzz help me to solve the problem @Sam.shab,@assign,@Topgear,@Jas,@piyushbaba,@desibond,@Revolution,@tkin,@funkusourav please you all genius people please help what i have to do to getting new xfx 8600 gt??please help me...:glass-disagre:



OFFTOPIC: Baba has become the trademark. Piyushbaba. See the power in that name 

Take your comp to RASHI peripherals. Boot ur PC there and show them the problem. If they say problem is with ur comp. Ask them to check it infront of you in their PC. Dont fall for the normal trick where they take it inside and you wait outside and they comeback saying all is well.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Its good news but i want to fight with RAshi ..



its no use fighting them
they are too stubborn to do any good for us
their after sale service is (bad)^n

u should now wait for new series lineup
even repairing this card will cost u something
instead u can save that much money


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@pulsarswift


----------



## pulsar_swift (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> @pulsarswift


  PIYUSH BABA.The baba of DIGIT forum. Man who started you calling baba ? I cant recall


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^i think sammy/jassy
one of them
that day i made a lot of mistakes


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ it was jassy i think


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Its good news but i want to fight with RAshi ..



u wanna fight!!!!!!have any fighting squad(surely not).they(rashies)have network,marketing,hardware technologists,workers,uuuuuuuuuuu rrrrrrr alone.

it will be d worstestest idea-going to them-telling my gpu has problems-they tell all is working right-is that ur fight-

wait-let others know about their post-selling-services by this forum &by any other means u can.they will fall surely ddoowwnn.-now,that's a revenge-a big fight a single dude can give like u,like me ,like us.

maybe my words need far efforts-sounds like a joke-but i know it will work-


so hang on tight n get ready to ride on hd6xxxseries


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ it was jassy i think



sammy i clearly remember that long time back i asked baba why everybody called him baba. i am sure i didnt star that


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think Pulsar started calling him BABA.................


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes. right. cause only me, jassy & pulsar used to call him baby at start. as i & jassy are out. left is pulsar 150cc


----------



## pulsar_swift (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> yes. right. cause only me, jassy & pulsar used to call him baby at start. as i & jassy are out. left is pulsar 150cc


Ha ha. Finally you arrived at who started calling him BABA.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

to mujrim pakda gaya

kya saja milni chahiye ??????


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Rashi has call me telling me to take the card to service center and show the problem i am getting(always fan of the gfcard not spinning) if they found the problem they will replace my card.
Tell me guys what to do?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> to mujrim pakda gaya
> 
> kya saja milni chahiye ??????



his pulsar 150cc should be yours for one day


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Rashi has call me telling me to take the card to service center and show the problem i am getting(always fan of the gfcard not spinning) if they found the problem they will replace my card.
> Tell me guys what to do?



as a new 1 here i will tell u to take d hole cpu.
or take gpu and don't loose it from eyes.
if they take it inside u go with it-if not allowed-tell them to do anything in front of u.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> his pulsar 150cc should be yours for one day




mujhe bike chalani nai aati


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Rashi has call me telling me to take the card to service center and show the problem i am getting(always fan of the gfcard not spinning) if they found the problem they will replace my card.
> Tell me guys what to do?



where's the service center ?
if its in ur city then its better to get it checked from them


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> where's the service center ?
> if its in ur city then its better to get it checked from them



Yes in my city...now the fan doesn't every time i switch on the pc....prey to god that the problem happens in their service center.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Blur game is running nicely in 1920X1080(8600GT) resolution but sometime the frame rate is stuck because of overheating problem.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> Yes in my city...now the fan doesn't every time i switch on the pc....prey to god that the problem happens in their service center.



why are u getting nervous??
just tell them straight away that sometimes the fan works and sometime not 
they will not call the police and tell that u are making them mad 

there must be n number of cards that would have come to service center with the same problems as yours 
ask them to keep it with them for a couple of days and run it multiple times


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> why are u getting nervous??
> just tell them straight away that sometimes the fan works and sometime not
> they will not call the police and tell that u are making them mad
> 
> ...



Thanks...i am sure that the problem will occur.Earlier sometimes the fan works and sometime not but now every time i switch on the pc..the problem occurs.
If am lucky i can get 9600GT...luck permits..


----------



## trishankur (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

see this........
AMD Radeon HD 6870 and 6850 launches on October 18th - www.nordichardware.com


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here my evidence-
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/07102010012.jpg
Gpu fan is not spinning but cpu,smps fan is spinning. 
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/07102010011.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/07102010009.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/07102010008.jpg
All the fan is spinning.


----------



## jakeichan1986 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Am using a 9600GT as my current Graphics card.
I play most Single Player games, but most often I only play ‘World of Warcraft’ (MMORPG).
After 2 years of wear and tear, my GPU has been going upto 80 degrees @100% usage, @ idle usage its about 67 degrees..
Using Everest Ultimate I was able to know the temperature values.

Am using a 500W Zebronics Platinum SRS PSU with 22A on the 12V rail.

With the current GPU i.e. the 9600GT I am not able to get more than 10fps @ 1920*1080 & approx 24fps @ 1280*960 (Only when playing World of Warcraft)
I want to be able to get better fps @ 1920*1080.
I will not be able to change my PSU till atleast Feb 2011, when I will be going for ‘Cooler Master - Silent Pro M850’. 
Is there any better graphic card that will help me serve the purpose immediately??

My configuration is 
Asus M3N-HD-HDMI
AMD 9950 Quad Core 2.60 GHz
OCZ Gold 2*2GB DDR2
XFX 9600GT 1GB


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



jakeichan1986 said:


> Am using a 9600GT as my current Graphics card.
> I play most Single Player games, but most often I only play ‘World of Warcraft’ (MMORPG).
> After 2 years of wear and tear, my GPU has been going upto 80 degrees @100% usage, @ idle usage its about 67 degrees..
> Using Everest Ultimate I was able to know the temperature values.
> ...



to reduce the temps, try and clean up your system from inside including gfx card's HSF. the reason for drop in fps is not only your gfx card but your processor is also slow. also you are playing at such high resolution. so to improve the performance lower the resolutions and details or upgrade your entire system. also cm silent pro m850 is too too too much for this rig. your psu is not good for current gfx cards.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

on gigabyte site.. they have specified 
Multi-Graphics Technology - Support for ATI CrossFireX™ technology or sumwhere SLI too
wht are these meant for?? n if i have Zotac GTX 460 1gb den it comes under which category among d two?


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*pulkitpopli2004*
For running multiple graphics card on a single system, you need to have multiple PCIe slots and either/both CrossfireX or SLI certification. CrossfireX is for AMD based Graphics card & SLI is for Nvidia.
You'll need SLI support only if you go for multiple 460s.

Remember such certification has no value for single card config.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> to reduce the temps, try and clean up your system from inside including gfx card's HSF. the reason for drop in fps is not only your gfx card but your processor is also slow. also you are playing at such high resolution. so to improve the performance lower the resolutions and details or upgrade your entire system. also cm silent pro m850 is too too too much for this rig. your psu is not good for current gfx cards.



The sole reason is the Graphics card itself, Jaskanwar . Phenom 9950 is a very good processor and on per with Core 2 Quad 6600. P 9850 and 9950 are free of the TLB bug and also having 2 MB L3 Cache. You can check the review in Tom's Hardware.

If you wanna play WoW at full HD resolution with over 30 fps then minimum a Radeon HD 5650 is required. Get the 1 GB version. your current PSU will be well enough for it. If you want a little extra punch in all the games, then the choice is either HD 5750 or Nvidia GTS 450.
But if you can spend the money, then get GTX 460 768 MB @ 10.5k
Although your current PSU may support those cards, but a PSU upgrade will be advisable. 
Also Phenom 9950 is a Black Edition processor and has good over clocking potential. Try to over-clock it to 2.8~2.9 GHz.

And regarding PSU, as Jas said, a 850 is a super overkill. Go for Corsair TX550
, more than enough for your configuration.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ok thanks for the info cilus.
but i disagree that platinum 500w will power gtx460 or gts450 or hd5750.
see Products : Power Supply, Platinum Power Supply, zeb 500 W platinum Power Supply, zeb 800 W Power Supply, Platinum Series Power Supply, Platinum Series Products, Power Supply Products. see the 12v rating only 22A......


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@amartya
In reply to your sig.
Rashi replaced my 6600 vanilla within 4 days with just 1 week of the 3 year warranty remaining.
Also replaced my 500gb hdd within a week.
The retailer told me that you will get warranty on any device which fails to work and does not have any physical damage.
You can't avail warranty on a working card. Overheating is not covered in warranty.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



redlofredlof said:


> @amartya
> In reply to your sig.
> Rashi replaced my 6600 vanilla within 4 days with just 1 week of the 3 year warranty remaining.
> Also replaced my 500gb hdd within a week.
> ...


First of l every user in every forum knows about the after sales service of Rashi Peripheral i am not one telling the problem caused by RAshi peripheral.
And 6600 is old card i don't know service of rashi earlier but now its sucks,
Who told that overheating is not covered by warranty?Actually my gfcard fan is not working properly always that's why creating the problem of overheating.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What be the price of HD4770 in Delhi?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> First of l every user in every forum knows about the after sales service of Rashi Peripheral i am not one telling the problem caused by RAshi peripheral.
> And 6600 is old card i don't know service of rashi earlier but now its sucks,
> Who told that overheating is not covered by warranty?Actually my gfcard fan is not working properly always that's why creating the problem of overheating.



which state are you located in? If your fan has stopped working then you should definately get a replacement. My 6600 was busted due to an earthing fault and in replacement i got a new card, new dvi to vga adaptor, driver cd, and do not disturb door sign all for free. I'm situated near bangalore btw.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nbaztec said:


> What be the price of HD4770 in Delhi?



i dont think it will be available here
u can try ur luck


----------



## asingh (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



nbaztec said:


> What be the price of HD4770 in Delhi?



Doubt you will find it in shops. Call up SMC and ask them. Below is their website.

Welcome to SMC International.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys I have a XFX 9800GT 256MB GPU purchased last November, but I see that everyone here has a 1GB GPU. So my query is how better a 1GB is than a 256MB? Is it really needful?
Please pardon my stupid question.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ithehappy said:


> Hey guys I have a XFX 9800GT 256MB GPU purchased last November, but I see that everyone here has a 1GB GPU. So my query is how better a 1GB is than a 256MB? Is it really needful?
> Please pardon my stupid question.



you need more vram for higher resolution and eyecandy.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ithehappy said:


> Hey guys I have a XFX 9800GT 256MB GPU purchased last November, but I see that everyone here has a 1GB GPU. So my query is how better a 1GB is than a 256MB? Is it really needful?
> Please pardon my stupid question.



it depends whats your config. but naturally, 256Mb is way too less.


----------



## prvprv (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How good is ATI Radeon 5450 512MB DDR3 for movie watching and encoding (very less gaming) for a low budget of 3k?
is it compatible with my system(see my signature). any other alternatives within the budget of 3K ??


----------



## vwad (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello, Jas Bhai, Sam Bhai, Piyush Bhai 

Seems thread has grown immensely since my last visit


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



prvprv said:


> How good is ATI Radeon 5450 512MB DDR3 for movie watching and encoding (very less gaming) for a low budget of 3k?
> is it compatible with my system(see my signature). any other alternatives within the budget of 3K ??



you can watch movies even on integrated graphics processors.
remember to get the ddr3 version.
this card is compatible with DX11 so it will be good for windows7

Do keep in mind that Nvidia has 3d gaming support which ati currently does not support. But since you need only movie/video playback this card will be good for you.


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello,I am a hardcore gamer and looking for a graphic card of zotac geforce.please suggest me a good graphic card.my budget is 10k


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello,I am a hardcore gamer and looking for a graphic card of zotac geforce.please suggest me a good graphic card.my budget is 10k?


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy a Galaxy GTX 460 (1GB Version). It is such a great card, if Overclocked, it can perform as good as HD5850. How much does it cost in Delhi?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aarnav03 said:


> hello,I am a hardcore gamer and looking for a graphic card of zotac geforce.please suggest me a good graphic card.my budget is 10k?



zotac gts460 768mb @ 10.5k

also can you mention your entire system along with psu also?


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello,i am a hardcore gammer and looking for a zotac geforce graphic card.my budget is 5k.please suggest me a good one.??


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

sorry to say this late.I would like to even tell my pc configration,if you find that i can get something better in my budget of total 25k please tell me:

AMD Athlon 2 x2 550(3.1 GHz)
ASUS M2N68 AM
4 GB Transend RAM
7200 WD HDD(500 GB)
And looking for a graphic card


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ the processor is Phenom II X2, not Athlon II 

BTW, please specify whether your budget is 25k, 5k or 10k? you seem to mess things around posting with different budgets.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



maverick786us said:


> I am planning to buy a Galaxy GTX 460 (1GB Version). It is such a great card, if Overclocked, it can perform as good as HD5850. How much does it cost in Delhi?



depends on which brand you want to get-

MSI GTX 460 1GB HAWK is the best one to buy around ~14k.

Zotac GTX 460 1GB should be 12.9k

Also you may get some POV GTX 460 1GB cards.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is current price of 768MB version of GTX460 ATM ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@aarnav03 - Dude fix on a budget!!How much is it?5k or 10k?coz it does make a helluva difference!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@revolution
zotac is selling it at 10.5k - 11k depending upon the dealers


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can you post some more detials ?

what gfx card do you have ?

What's your system config ie cpu, mobo etc.

try cpu-z and gpu-z softwares if you unsure about those and post thier screenshots.

BTW, if the game is running well without the patch then just uninstall the patch and don't install it again - it's the most simple way.


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi y'all
i had a xfx 8600gt 512ddr3 card. i was playing with it, trying to solder a 10k resistance to its power IC in hope to increase the voltage and overclock better.
but i got the solder spread on the chip, ruining my card ("physical damage"). i took it to the local "computer engineer" , and he TOOK OUT THE WHOLE POWER CHIP FROM THE CARD!!

Then i took it to Rashi Peripherals for RMA and THEY ACCEPTED IT FOR RMA!!

since they did not  have a replacement for it, THEY ARE OFFERING ME A 9600GT...
  

Although they took freaking 40 DAYS for the RMA. man , i love rashi.

i have a 1 year old local INTEX psu 400W ( yeah , we all know how much that 400W really is)

will it be able to support the new card? it does not have a specific PCIE power cable. am planning to use a converter....
is it OK?  9600gt has  TDP is 95W. it gets 75W from the slot. so am guessing that the converter may work as it has to give only about 20W.
any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^


u r the first guy i have ever seen who is saying :"I LOVE RASHI"
 lolzzzzz.........


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^    lol.
 not really love, but then  a freebie is always welcome


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> hi y'all
> i had a xfx 8600gt 512ddr3 card. i was playing with it, trying to solder a 10k resistance to its power IC in hope to increase the voltage and overclock better.
> but i got the solder spread on the chip, ruining my card ("physical damage"). i took it to the local "computer engineer" , and he TOOK OUT THE WHOLE POWER CHIP FROM THE CARD!!
> 
> ...



Wow,Rashi is better than fcking Tirupati.....
Next time I will sure buy from Rashi and it will be a XFX Video card for my bro...
My bro already got 2 XFX video cards from Rashi.
BTW,where do u from ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ don't even think like that - why ?? read below :



clear_lot said:


> hi y'all
> i had a xfx 8600gt 512ddr3 card. i was playing with it, trying to solder a 10k resistance to its power IC in hope to increase the voltage and overclock better.
> but i got the solder spread on the chip, ruining my card ("physical damage"). i took it to the local "computer engineer" , and he TOOK OUT THE WHOLE POWER CHIP FROM THE CARD!!
> 
> ...



you must be a lucky guy - where do you live ?

In here those jerks ( rashi guys ) charged a guy Rs. 1600 to replace his 8600GT 512MB GDDR3 gfx card with the same model you've gotten for free it should be free for him - so they have just cheated with him - right ? - so they are not offering same level of service every where and it's true for every distributor across the country.

According to your PSU issue - I would recommend you to buy a new one as that's not a great quality PSU - get FSP SAGA II 350W @ 1.5k.


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Wow,Rashi is better than fcking Tirupati.....
> Next time I will sure buy from Rashi and it will be a XFX Video card for my bro...
> My bro already got 2 XFX video cards from Rashi.
> BTW,where do u from ?



i am from Delhi.
nvidia dropped xfx from its partners. so choose xfx only for ati.




> In here those jerks ( rashi guys ) charged a guy Rs. 1600 to replace his 8600GT 512MB GDDR3 gfx card with the same model you've gotten for free it should be free for him - so they have just cheated with him - right ? - so they are not offering same level of service every where and it's true for every distributor across the country.



yeah its cheating. but you cant really fight them can you? you cant "make them listen" to you. or if you are gutsy, just file a consumer court complaint.
even wrote 5 mails to them. and they didn't reply to any.
anyway, i was offered Rs. 2000 in exchange of a card, but i refused ,as i had paid Rs.4100+tax for it.
and the least card i would *buy* will be gt240, which is about rs.5000.
but 9600gt is better than this.
 just check toms ranking.Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: October 2010






> According to your PSU issue - I would recommend you to buy a new one as that's not a great quality PSU - get FSP SAGA II 350W @ 1.5k.



aaah, well. i am completely broke now. dont think can afford this right now. will sadly have to try  this fckng intex PSU first.

this is actually my second replacement card!!
i was playing with the first one(the one that i bought) by putting graphite ink on the resistors to lower resistance and increase the voltage and then OC. it got KABOOM,but still RMA'ed.
the second is the one i wrote above.
third is the 9600gt. 

i know its old tech now, but really,  i aint complaining.
just hoping that when i play with this card and damage it, they give me 9800gx2 or some monster.:mrgreen


PS: from Delhi.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> nvidia dropped xfx from its partners. so choose xfx only for ati.



That's really bad.
AFAIK XFX is a really good brand all over the world.....


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Got the 9600gt. its in my system as  i type this.
but this card did not have any extra pcie connectors on the board.but running fine.
although the card does have a 2 header slot, next to where the gpu fan cable is connected to card. there is a corresponding two pin header cable.
the cable/header is like the ones on the motherboard(like the front panel/hdd indicator). what is its use?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD6xxx series releasing in next 10days.....gosh should hv waited for few more months...


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

No extra connector means you have the slowest 9600gt there is. That extra socket is for, i don't know, some service crap i guess but surely not for power. I'd recommend not soldering or doing any hardware change to the card.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> Got the 9600gt. its in my system as  i type this.
> but this card did not have any extra pcie connectors on the board.but running fine.
> although the card does have a 2 header slot, next to where the gpu fan cable is connected to card. there is a corresponding two pin header cable.
> the cable/header is like the ones on the motherboard(like the front panel/hdd indicator). what is its use?



congrats!

the power connector less card means it's eco edition card with reduced gpu and memory clock speed - so it will perform less than GT240 but nontheless it will perform better than your previous card. Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot of your card ?

BTW, they have not charged you anything for this card - right ? have you gotten a box packed card or a bare card only ?

That connector is for HDMI audio provided you are using a HDMI cable and compatible monitor/TV with speakers built in.


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ thanks a lot for the info!  

yeah its the low power/low profile version.

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/10/15/447.png

but i OC it to the standard 9600gt levels of 650/1650/1800 without any problems. is stable.

then i OC it to 750/1850/1800. its stable there also. though about 3-4 fps in crysis warhead.(is it worth it?) temps are ok. about 68C at 100% RPM.

i did not pay anything for it !  but yeah i sent it for RMA on 23 AUGUST. 

it came in a complete box, complete with the manual(who needs them really?), installation instructions, obsolete driver CD, the cable, card, " DO NOT DISTURB.I'M GAMING" door hanger. nice box though.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just a small point *clear_lot*. 





> manual(who needs them really?)


 Keep the manual safe. It is very useful. Comes in handy on that one time in a trillion that you may run into some trouble. It also helps others trying to sort any problem you may have. Great book for technical reference.

Enjoy gaming.


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is Nividia 9800 GX2 good for hardcore gamming.i am a great fan of just cause 2,assassins creed 2,saboteur etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



abhidev said:


> HD6xxx series releasing in next 10days.....gosh should hv waited for few more months...



hahaha...in dat case the user will have 2 wait always for a better card..

HD4XXX ---> HD5XXX ---> HD6XXX ---> HD7XXX ---> still waiting for so long..
damm..i have waited since HD4XXX now i can wait for HD8XXX....


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *clear_lot* - thanks for providing clear infos - you got a great card ( compared to the previous one ).

I really have to deal with those ( jerks ) Rashi guys regarding a gfx card in the next couple of days - will disclose my story later as I'm waiting for what's they are going to do.

you are getting great OC speed with that eco edition card - enjoy your gaming time.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aarnav03 said:


> Is Nividia 9800 GX2 good for hardcore gamming.i am a great fan of just cause 2,assassins creed 2,saboteur etc.



it's very old and power hungry card and is not good for gaming anymore - the best dual gpu card from nvidia you can get is GTX 295 ( 2x GTX 275 Slied on the pcb ).

BTW, what's your system config - post in details.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am facing one wired issue here. Now a days ,(MSI GTX 460 CYCLONE 1GB)  my frame rates have started to drop in BBC2 , F1 2010 and Mafia II. When there is smoke, or water or some extra details in the game, the game actually runs slow such that i experience lag . I play all the above games at 1920 X 1080 with highest settings . Dont know why. Dont remember , but i think i played with some settings in the nvidia control panel, but later I restored them...Now I am getting really worried ..Now I will reinstall the drivers and upgrade to version 260.89 beta... lets hope there's no issue with the card .. This is really getting me worried...


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *clear_lot* - thanks for providing clear infos - you got a great card ( compared to the previous one ).
> 
> I really have to deal with those ( jerks ) Rashi guys regarding a gfx card in the next couple of days - will disclose my story later as I'm waiting for what's they are going to do.
> 
> you are getting great OC speed with that eco edition card - enjoy your gaming time.



yeah its a good card. my latest stable OC is 720/1850/1030.
in furmark, max temp reaches 81c.

in crysis warhead, i play at 
settings--> everything enthusiast, 1152x864, no AA.
i get about 25-27 FPS, which looks very smooth. max temp is 67c.

is it better to enable some AA and lose FPS? personally, i enabled upto  8XQ AA and found no subjective difference from no AA.


I found out that in this game, i  can shoot the birds that are flying (the little black dots in the sky)?


----------



## sasuke (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> I am facing one wired issue here. Now a days ,(MSI GTX 460 CYCLONE 1GB)  my frame rates have started to drop in BBC2 , F1 2010 and Mafia II. When there is smoke, or water or some extra details in the game, the game actually runs slow such that i experience lag . I play all the above games at 1920 X 1080 with highest settings . Dont know why. Dont remember , but i think i played with some settings in the nvidia control panel, but later I restored them...Now I am getting really worried ..Now I will reinstall the drivers and upgrade to version 260.89 beta... lets hope there's no issue with the card .. This is really getting me worried...



open the nvidia control panel from taskbar, or right click on desktop and choose the option to set all settings to default.

if it doesnt help, then remove the software and drivers then reinstall the latest again and the choose the option of default settings. 
it has to work coz it worked for me once.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> yeah its a good card. my latest stable OC is 720/1850/1030.
> in furmark, max temp reaches 81c.
> 
> in crysis warhead, i play at
> ...





> I found out that in this game, i  can shoot the birds that are flying (the little black dots in the sky)?



if you did not find any significant difference in visual quality then there's no point in enabling it.

WoW - that's new - never knew that before.


----------



## jakeichan1986 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> The sole reason is the Graphics card itself, Jaskanwar . Phenom 9950 is a very good processor and on per with Core 2 Quad 6600. P 9850 and 9950 are free of the TLB bug and also having 2 MB L3 Cache. You can check the review in Tom's Hardware.
> 
> If you wanna play WoW at full HD resolution with over 30 fps then minimum a Radeon HD 5650 is required. Get the 1 GB version. your current PSU will be well enough for it. If you want a little extra punch in all the games, then the choice is either HD 5750 or Nvidia GTS 450.
> But if you can spend the money, then get GTX 460 768 MB @ 10.5k
> ...





Hi Jas & Cilus,
thanks.. 
am planning to upgrade the rig by feb or march 2011..
to a i7 and better supported board..
thats the reason i chose the 850..

About the gfx cards..
is there a possibility my current PSU i.e. Zeb 500w Platinum srs with 22A @ 12v rail, support a current generation gfx card, the reason i chose ATI was because of its lower power consumption.

&Cilus, i am playing @ lower resolution right now, but, its kinda icky, i am not able to play well due to the small screen..


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> depends on which brand you want to get-
> 
> MSI GTX 460 1GB HAWK is the best one to buy around ~14k.
> 
> ...





maverick786us said:


> I am planning to buy a Galaxy GTX 460 (1GB Version). It is such a great card, if Overclocked, it can perform as good as HD5850. How much does it cost in Delhi?



Finally I baught MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB for 12,900/. Was it a good deal or I could have got it for even less?


----------



## quad_core (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



maverick786us said:


> Finally I baught MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB for 12,900/. Was it a good deal or I could have got it for even less?





Dude its a kickass card!! and you got it at really nice price. I got the same card a few days ago... or max a month ago for 14 k ...Its really runs cool because of its " cyclone" cooler


----------



## quad_core (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sasuke said:


> open the nvidia control panel from taskbar, or right click on desktop and choose the option to set all settings to default.
> 
> if it doesnt help, then remove the software and drivers then reinstall the latest again and the choose the option of default settings.
> it has to work coz it worked for me once.



I reinstalled the driver... this time the 260.89 beta version.. I think the problem has sorted out... but as it is i think Mafia 2 puts up quite a load at 1920*1080 at full settings.. But BFBC2 's frame rates also suffer sometimes... dont know why.. does any one have the same issue? Or
Am I playing at high resoultion , that its stressing the card too much , but i think gtx460 can handle this much load, cant it??Am I expecting too much from GTX460 ??


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
With all maxed out an 1080pi your card will stutter at times on BC2. What have you set DoF..?


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> I am facing one wired issue here. Now a days ,(MSI GTX 460 CYCLONE 1GB)  my frame rates have started to drop in BBC2 , F1 2010 and Mafia II. When there is smoke, or water or some extra details in the game, the game actually runs slow such that i experience lag . I play all the above games at 1920 X 1080 with highest settings . Dont know why. Dont remember , but i think i played with some settings in the nvidia control panel, but later I restored them...Now I am getting really worried ..Now I will reinstall the drivers and upgrade to version 260.89 beta... lets hope there's no issue with the card .. This is really getting me worried...



tried reducing AA?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *maverick786us* - you got a nice deal and congrats for your new card - enjoy some great gaming time.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



maverick786us said:


> Finally I baught MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB for 12,900/. Was it a good deal or I could have got it for even less?



u got a nice deal
enjoy some good games


----------



## akashbothra (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which is better, Sapphire HD 5670 512mb GDDR5 Artic Cooling or XFX HD 5670??


----------



## vwad (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If I buy Intel i5-760 and a cheap P55 based mobo with a entry level graphics card , will the power of proccy used while encoding the videos ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



akashbothra said:


> Which is better, Sapphire HD 5670 512mb GDDR5 Artic Cooling or XFX HD 5670??



sapphire one...any day


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Dude its a kickass card!! and you got it at really nice price. I got the same card a few days ago... or max a month ago for 14 k ...Its really runs cool because of its " cyclone" cooler



Within month there has been a substantial decline in the price of GTX460 and its price will decline further when ATI launches HD6xxx series card, those cards will give stiff competition to GTX460


----------



## quad_core (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> With all maxed out an 1080pi your card will stutter at times on BC2. What have you set DoF..?



what does DoF mean?



rajan1311 said:


> tried reducing AA?



Well i reduced it in mafia 2.. and its running smooth now..I had maxxed out everything in mafia 2.. then slowly reduced  AA nd disabled the PhysX also 



maverick786us said:


> Within month there has been a substantial decline in the price of GTX460 and its price will decline further when ATI launches HD6xxx series card, those cards will give stiff competition to GTX460



Yeah..true ...


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All the members of this forums pls help me to gain more knowledge about graphics cards.


1.
Which RAM is better DDR2, DDR3, DDR5, GDDR3, GDDR5 ??? 
What is the difference between them ???


2.
If I put  ATI 4870 1G  in  Acer 5742G will it this combo work ????
How will be the performance???


3.
Is it good idea to replace default gfx card n to put better one ???
As it *may* decrease the performance.....


4.
If the answer for 3rd question is yes, and my budget is Rs. 10,000/-, then which gfx card should I buy???


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

All the members of this forums pls help me to gain more knowledge about graphics cards.


1.
Which RAM is better DDR2, DDR3, DDR5, GDDR3, GDDR5 ??? 
What is the difference between them ???


2.
If I put  ATI 4870 1G graphics card  in  Acer 5742G will it this combo work ????
How will be the performance???


3.
Is it a good idea to replace default gfx card and to put better one ???
As it *may* decrease the performance.....


4.
If the answer for 3rd question is yes, and my budget is Rs. 10,000/-, then which gfx card should I buy???


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello guys,

1. i want to buy GTX460 768MB can anyone plz mention price of different brands?

2. Also i want an SMPS too. here only hytech, iball,odyssey, enter etc. local SMPS are available. they barely give 16A on +12V.  i found a dealer who sells zebronics products. i can get any zeb. SMPS from there.

should i buy this?
Products - Pro Series, Power Supplies, Computer Cabinets, Keyboards, Mouses, Speakers, Web Cameras, Jet, Hawk, Shivaji, Antibiotic

this has twin +12V rail with 19A on each. what that means? 19A total or 38A ? [19+19A]

review says GTX460 768MB requires 24A on +12V rails

or shud i go for iball sprinter 450/500W ?
iBall ? Your eyeball view. Our technology new.

[not sure about +12V Amperage]

NO CM,TAGAN, Gigabyte, VIP etc. are available and i cant buy online.

3. i will buy when southern islands will launch. how much price fall is expected?

thx.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Brands to look for is MSI or Zotac expect to pay 11.5-12k for MSi and 10.5-11k for zotac.

if no other PSU brand is available then  get the zebby pro 500W psu though I doubt  the rating of 19a+19a - it's simply over rated- they at max can give you 32A ( acc to the link you provided ).

it's very hard to comment on the price cut as ATI 6xxx has not launched yet but the price will fall for sure and my guess is it could be 1-2k at max.

BTW, where are you from and what's the price you your dealer is asking for that zeby pro 500W psu ?




Vicky Mate said:


> All the members of this forums pls help me to gain more knowledge about graphics cards.
> 1.
> Which RAM is better DDR2, DDR3, DDR5, GDDR3, GDDR5 ???
> What is the difference between them ???
> ...



GDDR5 is the best memory currently available for gfx card though you also have to consider memory bit width along with it.

to know the difference in detail search in wikipedia - it will give you a fair amount of idea.

you simply can not put a HD4870 into Acer 5742g as it's a laptop and the gfx card is meant to be installed on desktop pcs.

if you talking about laptop then you will not be able to do that very easily but if you are talking about gfx solution integrated with mobos of desktop pcs then you can easily buy a gfx card around 5k mark and it will easily outperform any IGP solution.

if you are going to put a gfx card inside a desktop pc ( provided mobo has one pci-e x16 slot ) then get MSI HD5770 HAWK or Sapphire HD5770 1GB gfx or else you can also consider Zotac GTX 460 768MB @ 10.9k.


----------



## vwad (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> If I buy Intel i5-760 and a cheap P55 based mobo with a entry level graphics card , will the power of proccy used while encoding the videos ?



Can anyone please answer me about this ?


----------



## vwad (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Brands to look for is MSI or Zotac expect to pay 11.5-12k for MSi and 10.5-11k for zotac.
> 
> if no other PSU brand is available then  get the zebby pro 500W psu though I doubt  the rating of 19a+19a - it's simply over rated- they at max can give you 32A ( acc to the link you provided ).
> 
> ...



Thanks topgear !! Great Informative Post :adore:


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Can anyone please answer me about this ?


1st of all, if you are not using Video encoders without GPU support, CPU is the all you got for converting.
Obviously, the CPU will be utilized to convert/encode the video. Now the performance of the encoding will also depend upon the used software. If the software is heavily multithreaded and multicore aware (example Handbrake, TMPGENNC, MediaCoder), then it will utilize all the cores of your processor and the performance will be better.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ichandu said:


> Hi, I have P4 pc.
> How I update my graphics card for updating games.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> help please


dude find out your motherboard's graphics slot, if it is PCI-e or AGP.

i had P4 PC which Had AGP slot. i installed FX5500 and it was enough for games released before 2007.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ Brands to look for is MSI or Zotac expect to pay 11.5-12k for MSi and 10.5-11k for zotac.
> 
> if no other PSU brand is available then  get the zebby pro 500W psu though I doubt  the rating of 19a+19a - it's simply over rated- they at max can give you 32A ( acc to the link you provided ).
> 
> ...




Thx dude,

i have not asked the price for that PSU since i will buy in next 3 months. i will try my best to get a CM,TAGAN, corsair, gigabyte. 460W or more.

i am from gorakhpur in UP.
i have GT240 at this time with a local hytech SMPS which gives 19A on +12V rail. i had too trouble finding a PSU with 18+ A.

n00b Dealers. one dealer said that PSUs have only 2-3A. 18A's PSU needs a big transformer like the 'bijli wibhag wala transformer' 

he was not listening that i want 18A or more on +12V rail.

32A is good but what it means by V1 = 19A and V2 = 19A?

is it safe for GTX460? i am n00b in these things.


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> GDDR5 is the best memory currently available for gfx card though you also have to consider memory bit width along with it.
> 
> to know the difference in detail search in wikipedia - it will give you a fair amount of idea.
> 
> ...



Thanx for your reply. I went to Acer mall near my place. I live in Pune n went to Acer Mall on Karve road, Pune. Representative over their told me you *can replace it @ any acer service center But it will after 1 year as it will void the warranty.*
Thanx for our advice on msi and zotac.....respect


----------



## asingh (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> what does DoF mean?



Depth of Field.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which would be better GTX460 or HD 5850??
Or Which is the best alternative of GTX460 in ATI???


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keviv219 said:


> Which would be better GTX460 or HD 5850??
> Or Which is the best alternative of GTX460 in ATI???



GTX460 768 mb <->HD 5830
GTX460 1gb <->HD 5850


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Thanks topgear !! Great Informative Post :adore:



you welcome.



happy17292 said:


> Thx dude,
> 
> i have not asked the price for that PSU since i will buy in next 3 months. i will try my best to get a CM,TAGAN, corsair, gigabyte. 460W or more.
> 
> ...



V1=19A and V2=19A means that PSu use two separate rails to provide +12V and each +12V rail could carry 19A.

Now at the combined source of +12V the PSU can only provide 32A - so each +12V could carry 18A separately but can not provide more than 32A simultaneously.

32A is enough for GTX 460 though it would be better to get brands like Corsair, CM, seasonic etc. 




Vicky Mate said:


> Thanx for your reply. I went to Acer mall near my place. I live in Pune n went to Acer Mall on Karve road, Pune. Representative over their told me you *can replace it @ any acer service center But it will after 1 year as it will void the warranty.*
> Thanx for our advice on msi and zotac.....respect



that representative is a dumb fool - don't listen to him.
If you buy  that laptop you will have use the default gfx comes with always.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am confused. i want to buy 768MB GTX460, but i am worried, will it work fine on games for 2years? i mean i dont want to use it if new games require only 1GB and above. what is future proofing with 768MB?

i dont play @ high res.
i use 1024X768. sometimes 1280X1024 not more.
 and i dont want to buy 1GB if 768MB is equally future proof


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



happy17292 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 1. i want to buy GTX460 768MB can anyone plz mention price of different brands?
> 
> ...



Those Local PSUs will damage your circuit anytime and their efficiency is not even 50%. Go for either Corsair, XFX, Antec or Seasonic. All of them comes with 5 yr warranty have efficiency of more than 80% and will make your rig bullet proof.

I think Corsair PSUs are now a days available all over india


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



happy17292 said:


> i am confused. i want to buy 768MB GTX460, but i am worried, will it work fine on games for 2years? i mean i dont want to use it if new games require only 1GB and above. what is future proofing with 768MB?
> 
> i dont play @ high res.
> i use 1024X768. sometimes 1280X1024 not more.
> and i dont want to buy 1GB if 768MB is equally future proof



At that resolution it will be an Overkill for next 10 yrs. You don't even need a GTX 460 for such a low resolution unless you wanna go for eyefinity or DX11 games.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> GTX460 768 mb <->HD 5830
> GTX460 1gb <->HD 5850



I am skeptical about the these conclusion.

768 MB and 1 GB have not much of a difference IMO.


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> gtx460 768 mb <->hd 5830
> gtx460 1gb <->hd 5850





faun said:


> i am skeptical about the these conclusion.
> 
> 768 mb and 1 gb have not much of a difference imo.



hd5870>hd6870>hd5850>hd6850>gtx 460 1gb=>gtx 460 768mb=>hd5830>hd5770


----------



## trishankur (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the amd radeon 6800 series launching tomorrow... when it will be available in indian local market?????


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



maverick786us said:


> At that resolution it will be an Overkill for next 10 yrs. You don't even need a GTX 460 for such a low resolution unless you wanna go for eyefinity or DX11 games.



i have LCD too. which i have not used for 8months 
but i will start using it again. or maybe i will buy a new 22" LCD next year.

so i am buying that card

plz tell me future proofing of 768MB. i am worried if the games start supporting GPUs with 1GB and above. 768MB will be total waste


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> hd5870>hd6870>hd5850>hd6850>gtx 460 1gb=>gtx 460 768mb=>hd5830>hd5770



WAT!!:flu-surprised3:..u mean 5870 performs better than 6870?..R u sure??Isn't it supposed to be the other way round?


----------



## kadirmkarthik (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys,
i am very less informative about graphics cards and doesnt really till now understand the importance of them.
 y there s need for such costly graphic cards? will the games  work on cheaper ones? i m asking because i previously had asus mobo and i played AOE3 with that one without a single graphic card. it was struggling for some scenes but i have completed the whole game without a graphic card(may b due to tat i lost tat board).
can any one of you tell bout the importance of those costly cards, can we get adjusted wit some cheaper ones n still play games like mafia2?
wats tat geforce, radeon hd, gtx? i dont understand inspite of repeated surfing.which one to choose and when? 
some say intel procc go well wit nvidia and amd wit ati, is tat true?
some mo.bo companies produce gr.cards,,,,are those to be used wit those mo.bo alone?
please reply me so tat i can get some information.

_


		PHP:
	

p4 3.2ghz, Foxconn 945GZ7MC-RS2H, transcend 1gb ddr2, seagate 160gb, lg crt -15", sony combo drive, logitech m&kb combo, creative inspire 4.1

_


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> I am skeptical about the these conclusion.
> 
> 768 MB and 1 GB have not much of a difference IMO.



not too much 
but yes in higher resolutions


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> WAT!!:flu-surprised3:..u mean 5870 performs better than 6870?..R u sure??Isn't it supposed to be the other way round?



it IS other way round


----------



## vwad (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kadirmkarthik said:


> hi guys,
> i am very less informative about graphics cards and doesnt really till now understand the importance of them.
> y there s need for such costly graphic cards? will the games  work on cheaper ones? i m asking because i previously had asus mobo and i played AOE3 with that one without a single graphic card. it was struggling for some scenes but i have completed the whole game without a graphic card(may b due to tat i lost tat board).
> can any one of you tell bout the importance of those costly cards, can we get adjusted wit some cheaper ones n still play games like mafia2?
> ...



Please try and use formal language when you are on support and help forums.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## asingh (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The HD6870 and HD6850 this time round are going to be mid end parts. So the HD5870 will still be stronger.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ so there prices will be less than HD5870 and HD5850 respectively.



kadirmkarthik said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am very less informative about graphics cards and doesnt really till now understand the importance of them.
> y there s need for such costly graphic cards? will the games  work on cheaper ones? i m asking because i previously had asus mobo and i played AOE3 with that one without a single graphic card. it was struggling for some scenes but i have completed the whole game without a graphic card(may b due to tat i lost tat board).
> can any one of you tell bout the importance of those costly cards,



It's hard to explain to you if don't play modern games like COD MW2, Crysis, FC2, WIC, etc.

These modern games requires way more gpu power than old games and that's why we need a powerful gpu to enjoy them fully using highest possible gfx settings.

They may run on some modern day IGP but they will be like slideshow but on a discrete gfx card of they will give better performance.

Just try running crysis or WIC at your monitor's maximum settings with all the gfx settings of the game maxed out and you will know why you need a gfx card.



> can we get adjusted wit some cheaper ones n still play games like mafia2?



to enjoy mafia 2 get at least a HD5770 around 10k or HD5670 @ 5k.



> some mo.bo companies produce gr.cards,,,,are those to be used wit those mo.bo alone?



modern day gfx cards uses pci-e x16 slot - so if mobo has one pci-e x16 slot you can use manufacturers pci-e gfx card with any manufacturers mobo - there's no limitation.



> wats tat geforce, radeon hd, gtx? i dont understand inspite of repeated surfing.which one to choose and when?



iwhich gfx card you want to buy  depends on at what resolution you want to play and what gfx settings you like to have and what's your budget for a gfx card.



> some say intel procc go well wit nvidia and amd wit ati, is tat true?
> please reply me so tat i can get some information.



that's not true.

_


		PHP:
	

p4 3.2ghz, Foxconn 945GZ7MC-RS2H, transcend 1gb ddr2, seagate 160gb, lg crt -15", sony combo drive, logitech m&kb combo, creative inspire 4.1

_[/QUOTE]

BTW, your mobo has pcie- x16 though it's operate at x4 speed so I would recommend you a complete system upgrade along with a gfx card.


----------



## asingh (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kadirmkarthik said:


> hi guys,
> i am very less informative about graphics cards and doesnt really till now understand the importance of them.
> y there s need for such costly graphic cards? will the games  work on cheaper ones? i m asking because i previously had asus mobo and i played AOE3 with that one without a single graphic card. it was struggling for some scenes but i have completed the whole game without a graphic card(may b due to tat i lost tat board).
> can any one of you tell bout the importance of those costly cards, can we get adjusted wit some cheaper ones n still play games like mafia2?
> ...



Just to add - on and give perspective to what *TopGear* mentioned. The reason a GPU/VGA as a discrete unit is needed because games require real time 3D renderings. For this to happen complex calculations to extreme floating points have to be done. Imagine a 3D image as a polygon mesh. These are joined together, and each mesh has to be computed / rendered over and over. Via using an accelerator these complex tasks can be 'off loaded' to the GPU and the CPU can 'manage' various other tasks. Ideally the ultimate goal is to render the frames as quick as possible to get a smooth and realistic feel. This is knows as FPS (framer per second). The more powerful the card is the more fps it can generate. Geforce and Radeon are the gaming product GPUs manufactured by nVidia and ATI (now AMD) respectively. 

Here is a good article on GPU functionality. Hope it helps.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



happy17292 said:


> i have LCD too. which i have not used for 8months
> but i will start using it again. or maybe i will buy a new 22" LCD next year.
> 
> so i am buying that card
> ...



To be on safer side a GTX460 1GB is still an overkill for a resolution of 1680 X 1050. Therefore it will support games upto next 5 yrs under that resolution. Try OCing your CPU and GPU and your PC will remain future proof for years to come


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> hd5870>hd6870>hd5850>hd6850>gtx 460 1gb=>gtx 460 768mb=>hd5830>hd5770





ssb1551 said:


> WAT!!:flu-surprised3:..u mean 5870 performs better than 6870?..R u sure??Isn't it supposed to be the other way round?





piyush120290 said:


> it IS other way round


No it is not the other way around

what i have posted is completely correct
HD68XX series has been launched today
you can head over to Anandtech, Techpowerup reviews to see for yourself
*www.anandtech.com/show/3987/amds-radeon-6870-6850-renewing-competition-in-the-midrange-market/6

6870 was never meant to replace HD5870
HD6870 is practically competing with GTX470 and is somewhat better than HD 5850
but it falls short of HD5870


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the replacement for the HD5870 and HD5970 will be launched at mid November at earliest
don't get confused by the confusing model numbers


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if the HD57**, HD58** & HD68** is confusing, think what will happen when AMD brings out the HD67** & HD 66** parts. most probably, 5series will be EOL.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ funkysourav

Here's the review 

HIS Radeon HD 6870 1 GB Review - Page 1/33 | techPowerUp

I wish only price of HD 6870 with 15K


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> No it is not the other way around
> 
> what i have posted is completely correct
> HD68XX series has been launched today
> ...



thats really confusing
k....that link makes the thing easier


----------



## am12late (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zotac GTS 250 Eco 1gb in lieu of GTX 9800+ 512mb 

Hi Guys,
I had bought a Zotac GTX 9800+ 512mb in Feb last year. It started giving me problems in Aug this year, so I took it back to the dealer & he sent it back to Zotac. For almost 2 months they kept telling me that zotac is working to fix it. Last week, the dealer told me to come on monday and he will settle it. I went there today to get my card or a replacement 9800+. The dealer said that he didnt have any 9800s, but offered to give me a Zotac GTS250 1gb, but said that I would have to pay another 800Rs. as I was getting an equivalent card with more memory. I hadnt researched and just wanted to get my system back up so I agreed for the replacement.

On coming home I found out that the card was infact Eco Edition....in other words underclocked for power efficiency.

Now I feel like kicking myself for not having researched. Question is....should I keep this new card or should I take it back?
The GTX9800+ ran at 738Mhz core & 1100Mz memory & had 512 mb ram
The GTS250 Eco runs at 675Mz core & 1000Mhz memory & has 1gb Ram

Looking for some advise so that I can act as soon as possible.


----------



## Vishw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey Guys, from last couple of days I'm reading few news articles saying nVidia is slashing the prices of GTS 460 & 470!! Is it true??


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ It's going to be true for sure.

@ *am12late* - The card you got will perform less than the previous card for sure.

The card is not very bad at all - it costs more than a normal GTS 250 and if you are using HD resolution then the 512MB added ram will come handy.

you can even OC this card core 780MHz and mem to 1050 Mhz.

here's a review :

Zotac GTS250 Eco - Graphics Cards - Build - Reviews - Atomic MPC


----------



## am12late (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ It's going to be true for sure.
> 
> @ *am12late* - The card you got will perform less than the previous card for sure.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply topgear. The card definately does underperfrom compared to my older card. Besides that its very noisy and runs at very high temperatures. So I called the Zotac rep and he said he will try to arrange a 9800+ or something better in sometime.


----------



## phil2097 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

got myself a rig at a shoe string budget, its an MSI 890gxm g65 mobo, wit 4290 onboard graphics, i was thinking on investing a little on a low budget gpu in a hybrid x-fire... any suggestions??? under 3k if possible!!!!!! 4350, 5450, 4650.... need some ideas mates


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ no. don't invest in cards that are just "tad" faster than IGP. also hybrid Xfire is BS. stay away from it. i'll say save up now, buy later. enjoy.


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

do not any one here interested in coming hd6900series!!!!!!!!!can any body feed me about anything about them-benchmark-specification-released-before their official release-or any links.......anything helpful>thanks in advance

by d way-any rumors new about gtx580????????


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

a question for all GURUS of the forum(Sam,Jas,ICO,Cilus,coolbuddy n many more)...
is 9800GT better than HD5770 in performance?forget abt all the power requirements,noise,temperatures n wat not!!Jus performance!!


----------



## virajkin (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi please suggest me a Graphics card (ATI preffered)
Budget- 8k(Can go upto 9k if there is suitable performance increase with the higher version)
Check the signature for my Config


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if ur budget can be 9k n u want to buy the GPU now then u can look for MSI HD5770!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

or u can wait n c if HD6850 is available for that much!!I aint sure how much will 6850 be priced at.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ssb, HD5670 is slightly slower than 9800GT but lot slower than HD5770. so 9800GT slower than HD5770.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> or u can wait n c if HD6850 is available for that much!!I aint sure how much will 6850 be priced at.



HD6870 is 14.6k and HD6850 is 11.6k.


----------



## virajkin (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the suggessions
what is the difference between MSI Radeon 5770-PM2D1G and MSI Radeon 5770-PMD1G  both prices same Rs. 8950 @theitwares.com
Also what about MSI Radeon 5770 HAWK edition @ Rs. 9200
How is Sapphire Radeon HD5770 @ Rs. 8650


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



virajkin said:


> thanks for the suggessions
> what is the difference between MSI Radeon 5770-PM2D1G and MSI Radeon 5770-PMD1G  both prices same Rs. 8950 @theitwares.com
> Also what about MSI Radeon 5770 HAWK edition @ Rs. 9200
> How is Sapphire Radeon HD5770 @ Rs. 8650



just compare the tech spec sheet of both MSI then u will knw the difference...
Sapphire Radeon is good....MSI too


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> HD6870 is 14.6k and HD6850 is 11.6k.



Oh CRAP!!..was hoping 6850 to be priced at arnd 10k!!

from which brand is tht 6850?



KaranTh85 said:


> just compare the tech spec sheet of both MSI then u will knw the difference...
> Sapphire Radeon is good....MSI too



Both MSI n Sapphire r good!!
HAWK edition's core clock is 875MHz whereas others r 850MHz!!Also it comes with 2 fans!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ssb
I'd stay away from sapphire. Remember tashfin had a 6600gt which he did not get warranty for and was sitting on his desktop like a show piece.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^AFAIK sapphire doesnt make nvidia cards!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^..I've never seen any nVidia cards bein manufactured by Sapphire!!


----------



## techno_savvy81 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have an Acer 5745 laptop. It has the following configuration:
Intel® Core™ i5-450M Mobile Processor 
(3MB Intel® Smart Cache, 2.40GHz) 
Intel HM55 Chipset
3GB DDR3 SDRAM 
Integrated Intel® HD Graphics (Microsoft® DirectX® 10.0 support )
640GB* SATA hard drive, 5400RPM 

When I look into the Acer Specifications, I see that the same model (Acer 5745) also comes with Discrete NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M graphics/Discrete NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 420M graphics/Discrete NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 425M graphics 

Also the drivers for the above mentioned graphics cards are available in the support section for, both Acer 5745 and ACER 5745g models. Incidentally the BIOS versions and corresponding updates, seem to be the same for both.

Since, Intel HM55 chipset supports switchable graphics and all specs for ACER 5745g (the one advertised with switchable graphics) and ACER 5745 are the same, does my laptop support the same too i.e. Is the only difference between the 2 models is that one comes with and the other without a discrete graphics card? Can I go ahead and buy one of the discrete graphics cards from NVIDIA and install it without any significant changes?

Please let me know, if you would need any more information from me.

Regards,
Arijit


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My bad, it was sparkle.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



techno_savvy81 said:


> I have an Acer 5745 laptop. It has the following configuration:
> Intel® Core™ i5-450M Mobile Processor
> (3MB Intel® Smart Cache, 2.40GHz)
> Intel HM55 Chipset
> ...



Acer 5745 series  does not have a dedicated graphics card, it is only having inbuilt Graphics card whereas Acer 5745G is the one with dedicated Graphics card.
So your laptop is only having Intel HD graphics and you cannot install those nvidia drivers as no hardware is present to support the drivers. and 2ndly in a laptop you cannot install a graphics card. In most of the cases Laptop graphic cards are integrated part of the motherboard and cannot be upgraded, specially in India. However there are MXM certified laptops available that can be upgraded with new graphics card. But those graphic card are completely different from the Desktop graphics card and not at all available in India.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Nice piece of info Cilus!!


----------



## anmol.bankai (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guy's please suggest me a graphics card and a PSU my budget is 5K~
current system-
Core2Duo E4500 @2.20 Ghz
1 GB ram
Mobo-D945GCNL INTEL
Duplicate I ball kamchalau PSU (Have to change)
And Most importantly I have a SAMSUNG SyncMaster 594mg CRT monitor and my current resolution is 1024x768 so idk if i would be able to game at high resolutions but currently I am able to watch full HD movies so I have no clue if I can do so....
Plz HELP!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^..I've never seen any nVidia cards bein manufactured by Sapphire!!



Sapphire is AMD AIB. if they manufacture Nvidia cards, AMD will kick them out as Nvidia did to XFX.



anmol.bankai said:


> Hi guy's please suggest me a graphics card and a PSU my budget is 5K~
> current system-
> Core2Duo E4500 @2.20 Ghz
> 1 GB ram
> ...



get HD4670 512Mb + a local 500W + 2Gb ram cause your ram too less. a graphics card will speed up your PC but with just 1Gb ram. graphics card maybe bottlenecked.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Nice piece of info Cilus!!



Thanks a lot. 

anmol.bankai, get Asus 4670 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4k (listed in deltapage.com). It is the best GPU available at your budget. All the current games are playable at high setting @ 1024X768. 

For PSU, get VIP Gold 400W @ 1.4k


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Perfect!!!As usual!!


----------



## anmol.bankai (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> get HD4670 512Mb + a local 500W + 2Gb ram cause your ram too less. a graphics card will speed up your PC but with just 1Gb ram. graphics card maybe bottlenecked.



Thanx for da advise Sam baba and Cilus, have few more queries below:
1) How is *Nvidia 430 GT 1GB* can that card be used instead of hd 4670?? As after apox.1 year I would trash my old monitor and get a kickass new LCD so then can I use *430 GT as a PHYSX CARD* with another card(may be ATI 6xxx..)??? 

2) So on my current CRT(SAMSUNG SYNC Master 594 MG) I wont be able to exceed 1024x768 resolution in games na or can I????

3) Herd you guys were the Al-Qaeda for local PSU, to aisa bhed bhau KYU??
Lastly yes have to add more ram and I forgot to mention I had kept 2K seprate for PSU apart from 5K


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ now when did i became "baba"  Piyush baba will go mad 

1. GT430 is bad card at a very bad price. also using for Physx, may depend heavily on the motherboard. if i allows to use a Nvidia card to run along with an AMD card. let the GT430 be for physics only but not sure if the motherboard will allow so.

2. i don't think so.

3. actually opposite. we were Indian Marines against "el-chepo Al-Qaeda PSUs"  cause el-chepo PSU are most responsible for system component failure. though if no other way possible, one will have to get a cheap PSU. but thats ok for a low power consuming set.

if so, than: HD5670 512Mb + FSP Saga II 400W/Gigabyte 460W.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

To be honest my 9500gt also performs marginally when it comes to heavy games. Good thing my monitor is only 1360x768 any higher any my baby would be crushed with all that graphic load and crappy support from el cheapo al qaeda psu.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



anmol.bankai said:


> Thanx for da advise Sam baba and Cilus, have few more queries below:
> 1) How is *Nvidia 430 GT 1GB* can that card be used instead of hd 4670?? As after apox.1 year I would trash my old monitor and get a kickass new LCD so then can I use *430 GT as a PHYSX CARD* with another card(may be ATI 6xxx..)???
> 
> 2) So on my current CRT(SAMSUNG SYNC Master 594 MG) I wont be able to exceed 1024x768 resolution in games na or can I????
> ...



Lets answer your questions one by one
1. After their 197 driver, Nvidia released an updated driver which disables their card, if card from another manufacture such as AMD/ATI is present. So technically you can't use GTS430 as a PhysX card with an ATI card.
However there are some hacks available which can remove the restriction from Nvidia Driver. 

2. You won't be able to exceed 1024X768 with your current monitor.

3. If you are having 2k for PSU, then get a Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU @ 2.2k


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*ahem ahem*


----------



## smltngs (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi, please suggest me some good 22-inch monitors for gaming purpose..budget max 10k.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can get BenQ G2220HD full HD (Max resolution 1920X1080) @ 7.5K. This one is a superb monitor with DVI-D port and VGA port.

If you want Monitor with HDMI port, then you can get BenQ E2220HD, priced @ 9.6k. It is having DVI-D, VGA and HDMI 1.3 port, Audio In/Headphone jack, Speaker (2X1W). It has 10000:1 dynamic Contrast Ratio and 300 cd/m2 brightness.

If you want just a monitor with very good display quality and does not consider very much about the looks then I'll suggest you to go for the BenQ G2220HD and saves the rest of your money. The picture quality for DVI-D and HDMI are smae, so you will get same quality of picture. The only difference is HDMI can channel audio too, if you are having the latest 5 series Graphics card from ATI or Nvidia 4XX series cards.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Oh CRAP!!..was hoping 6850 to be priced at arnd 10k!!
> 
> from which brand is tht 6850?
> 
> ...



Sapphire HD6850 and HD6870 is avialbale at 11.3k and 14.8k respectively on TE



piyush120290 said:


> *ahem ahem*



Why are you coughing ??


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> You can get BenQ G2220HD full HD (Max resolution 1920X1080) @ 7.5K. This one is a superb monitor with DVI-D port and VGA port.
> 
> If you want Monitor with HDMI port, then you can get BenQ E2220HD, priced @ 9.6k. It is having DVI-D, VGA and HDMI 1.3 port, Audio In/Headphone jack, Speaker (2X1W). It has 10000:1 dynamic Contrast Ratio and 300 cd/m2 brightness.
> 
> If you want just a monitor with very good display quality and does not consider very much about the looks then I'll suggest you to go for the BenQ G2220HD and saves the rest of your money. The picture quality for DVI-D and HDMI are smae, so you will get same quality of picture. The only difference is HDMI can channel audio too, if you are having the latest 5 series Graphics card from ATI or Nvidia 4XX series cards.



..Very nicely explained *Cilus*!!


----------



## smltngs (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@cilus thanks for the suggestion.
i will probably go for benq g2220hd lcd.where can i buy this monitor online.


----------



## anmol.bankai (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Lets answer your questions one by one
> 1. After their 197 driver, Nvidia released an updated driver which disables their card, if card from another manufacture such as AMD/ATI is present. So technically you can't use GTS430 as a PhysX card with an ATI card.
> However there are some hacks available which can remove the restriction from Nvidia Driver.


-->So with this hack I would be 100% able to use this card with any other ATI card has any one here ever tried this???
-->Secondly one of my friend was saying that 5670 might be an overkill for me since I game at such LOW resolution 1024x768 is it true?? (I know he is a dofus but still had to crosscheck..)
-->Lastly If I get a 430GT + Ram Upgrade will I be able to play all new games smoothly for the next 1 or 1/2 years since my _resolution is low (1024x768)_ and then when I get my new system I can use this as a PHYSX card??? 
And thanx for da help BABA log ..


----------



## Tathaga (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is it 6850 here in indian market (kolkata preferred) ??
if no, when is it gonna come ??

if i get a gtx 460 , which brand should i go for ??

i am a resident of kolkata


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> is it 6850 here in indian market (kolkata preferred) ??
> if no, when is it gonna come ??
> 
> if i get a gtx 460 , which brand should i go for ??
> ...



Wait , HD 6850 will be there in market with in a week !!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> Why are you coughing ??



post #12412


----------



## vickybat (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys i am in a jiffy. I had posted earlier that my sparkle 8600gt had stopped working, so i went for the Asus Radeon 5750 formula for my system. Now i want to repair the 8600gt and sell it off. 

Since the card is out of warranty, is there a way to somehow diagnose the problem and repair it ? My mobo was giving a triple beep error signal when the old card was installed in my system.
So guys is there a way out?


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> post #12412



got it and i expected that as well.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

when is 6850 going 2 come 2 kolkata ?
Wat is it going 2 be its price in kolkata ?

Wat brand of gtx 460 is preferred ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Do u want to buy only from Kolkatta?coz I think primeABGB hv the card listed on their site so u can order from there...
"preferred" depends on u!!Buy any brand Zotac,MSI n so on but avoid *Palit*!!


----------



## ashikns (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My pc is an intel core2duo 7400(2.8ghz) and gigabyte g31m-es2l(g31 chipset) motherboard.Am thinking of buying a graphics card under 10k and I have decided on ati hd 5750.Is it a good buy?Which company is better(xfx,palit,asus....)?Also,please suggest a suitable power supply for this config....Thanks.....


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashikns said:


> My pc is an intel core2duo 7400(2.8ghz) and gigabyte g31m-es2l(g31 chipset) motherboard.Am thinking of buying a graphics card under 10k and I have decided on ati hd 5750.Is it a good buy?Which company is better(xfx,palit,asus....)?Also,please suggest a suitable power supply for this config....Thanks.....



1st of all let us know if 10K is the budget of Graphics card + PSU or the Graphics card itself. 
If (Graphics Card + PSU = 10K) Then
{ 10K is the total budget, then get *MSI HD 5750 @ 7.5K + Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*.
}
ELSE
{ *MSI 5770 PMD 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9K + Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*.
}


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ nice logical arguments.

@ *ashikns* - what PSu do you have ? Brand name/ Model Name and what's the wattage rating ?

BTW, If you have good psu from a reputaed brand then I would say to hold your horses a little bit more anbd increase your budget by 1.5k and get HD6850 which is better than even HD5830/GTX460.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o topgear da, when will 6850 come to md computers or vedant 

any idea ?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> o topgear da,


I like it man, I like it.
O Topgear vai, answer your fan's question


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Tathaga* - dunno abt Vedant or MD but techshop hs already got 6850!!
Sapphire HD6850 - 12.2k!!


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> @ *Tathaga* - dunno abt Vedant or MD but techshop hs already got 6850!!
> Sapphire HD6850 - 12.2k!!



i dont wana buy from online shops
local warranty is better


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> o topgear da, when will 6850 come to md computers or vedant
> 
> any idea ?





Cilus said:


> I like it man, I like it.
> O Topgear vai, answer your fan's question



please don't call me topgear da or Topgear vai ( we already have piyush or sam baba though ) 

I'm just your buddy & I liked to be called topgear.

if any of my my word hurts you guys in any way I'm sorry for that.

Now regarding your query :

I think HD6850 will be available on Dec in our city.

A note of caution - avoid XFX gfx cards distributed by Rashi Peripherals - the local service center just sucks big time.

Do check this out to know why :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/133296-graphic-card-warranty-problem.html


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is MSI N450GTS-M2D1GD5/OC GTS 450 1GB available in India ?
Its factory OC and really cheap,just under $100 after rebate.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Getting MSI GTX460 Talon Attack 1GB for 13,750 from SMC 

Good deal ?


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ahh, cant wait till december >.<

going for gtx 460

msi or zotac
if msi , is hawk version thr in kolkata ?? (cyclone wala suxx)



*will athlon ii x4 635 be a bottleneck to gtx 460 ?*


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Nope!!The CPU can even take 5970!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> Getting MSI GTX460 Talon Attack 1GB for 13,750 from SMC
> 
> Good deal ?



ya..kind of
since its 1gb

but wait for 6850
u may change ur decision


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ya..kind of
> since its 1gb
> 
> but wait for 6850
> u may change ur decision



Agree better than 460. Expected for 11K.
He can even go for 6870 @ 14000.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^totally agreed


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ with 6850.But u sure abt possible pricin of 6870?coz if it retails for 14k then it'll be a very good deal as there'll b a difference of 250 bucks only between it n GTX460!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

question to d bosses of gpus
1.from hd5770 to hd6870-will it be a good upgrade or wait a bit for next generation(let me guess hd 7900 or kepler)? 

2.where can i get latest catalyst10.10hotfix

3.is morphological A.A. in hd6000series worthy features(in some sites,saying it has problems with low resolution & text)

4.is the gtx580 going to evaluate its name-15%faster only from gtx480(rumor),no major even minor structural upgrade-stream processors from 480 to 512-is it a big power,performance,temperature upgrade>couldn't they name it gtx485 or 481 or gtx480.2 or gtx480.512.they couldn't even establish their first fermi line up and they hurring for next series>isn't it for making early cash?


----------



## Silent Assassin (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hello,
I have a desktop with the following BASIC configuration.
ASUS Mobo M2N68-AM Plus
AMD Athlon II X2 250, 3GHz
Frontech 450W SMPS (PSU)
Corsair 2GB DDR2 x 2
1TB + 500GB SATA 7200RPM
Zotac 9500GT 128bit DDR2 1GB
ViewSonic VX1945wm (1440x900)

I would like to change my current entry level graphics card to something more powerful to play games under Full HD with a HDMI port and also for the use of some CAD/CAM and simulation softwares. Please suggest me a good graphics card for my budget of around 7k.

-> Can I get a HD5770 or 9800GT or (the a GTX model) for my budget? If between the first two, which would be the best and would my current SMPS suffice?
-> Or should i get a HD5750/5670 if the former isn't available for around 7k. And any other models close to that which would come that price tag? Also which brand/manufacturer for the same.

I would also like to buy a new 22' monitor (Full HD) with HDMI port along with a good built-in speaker system for a budget of within 10k. I have shortlisted on the model View Sonic VX2260wm. Is it a good choice? Please do suggest other good models available.

Thank you


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> question to d bosses of gpus
> 1.from hd5770 to hd6870-will it be a good upgrade or wait a bit for next generation(let me guess hd 7900 or kepler)?
> 
> 2.where can i get latest catalyst10.10hotfix
> ...


1.No, since HD6870 is here to replace HD5850 its not an worthy upgrade to HD5770, the performance gain is not worth the price premium.

2.Can't hurt to google right?  Google search for 'catalyst 10.10a hotfix" brings this up: AMD Catalyst? 10.10a Performance Optimization Hotfix

3.Morphological aa is a cheaper way to implement aa, performance hit is low but quality is is bad, not worth spending 12k.

4.GTX580 is here to compete with HD6970, while GTX480 takes on HD6950 and GTX460 to take on HD6870/6850 parts etc.

About an worthy upgrade......., amd is doing the same, the HD6800 series is just a minor tweak of rv870 architecture, no major changes in tessellator(just a minor freq bump, only advantage is at lower tessellation levels), the morphological aa is actually run as a direct compute shader(in other words as a program, can run on HD5xxx easily, amd won't allow this to make sure HD68xx series sales are not butchered), so HD68xx=HD58xx=rv870, yet they also jumped a generation, basically both gpu companies bring one new generation every year, if a major architecture change is not possible then a re-brand and minor tweaks, since consoles are stuck at DX9 codes and every games are made with consoles in mind, you are fine with a HD5770 for now(unless you game at 1080p or more)


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> ya..kind of
> since its 1gb
> 
> but wait for 6850
> u may change ur decision


I was thinking about 6870 but the apathy towards linux drivers is appalling on AMD's part. 

Further I plan to go for SLI in future. 




Ishu Gupta said:


> Agree better than 460. Expected for 11K.
> He can even go for 6870 @ 14000.



For the above reasons. I will eye for 69xx series when current set retires.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Silent Assassin said:


> Hello,
> I have a desktop with the following BASIC configuration.
> ASUS Mobo M2N68-AM Plus
> AMD Athlon II X2 250, 3GHz
> ...



The HD5770 is priced at 9000. The 5750 can be found for 7000 if you bargain/look around. Otherwise 5670.

BTW don't split budgets like that.
A Benq G2220HD @ 7500 and MSI HD5770 HAWK @ 9500 will be better in that budget.

AND I don't think that your PSU can take HD5770. ALSO I think that your CPU will bottleneck the graphic card.


@Mohiuddin
Not worth the upgrade mate. Wait and see how the 69XX turns out.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^ with 6850.But u sure abt possible pricin of 6870?coz if it retails for 14k then it'll be a very good deal as there'll b a difference of 250 bucks only between it n GTX460!!



Someone said in the Tech news thread that his dealer is quoting 14.8K. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Silent Assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ishu Gupta said:


> The HD5770 is priced at 9000. The 5750 can be found for 7000 if you bargain/look around. Otherwise 5670.
> 
> BTW don't split budgets like that.
> A Benq G2220HD @ 7500 and MSI HD5770 HAWK @ 9500 will be better in that budget.
> ...



So HD5750 or 5670 would work fine with my PSU? (Which make/brand would be preferable) Is it a low power consumption card, basically i'd want it to run with the lowest noise, as my current card is soundless in that regard! Also is 9800GT any better than the two ATI models in terms of the requirements mentioned?


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1	athlon II x4 635	
2	Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 	
        OR
	MSI 785GM-E51	
3	Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 VALUE (2x)	
4	seagate 7200.12 500gb	
5	cooler master Elite 430	
6	corsair 450vx	


ITS ok toh ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Silent Assassin said:


> So HD5750 or 5670 would work fine with my PSU? (Which make/brand would be preferable) Is it a low power consumption card, basically i'd want it to run with the lowest noise, as my current card is soundless in that regard! Also is 9800GT any better than the two ATI models in terms of the requirements mentioned?



Frontech is a "*SASTA*" walla PSU. Don't recommend getting a graphic card for that. Get a new PSU.

Get 
Monitor - Benq G2220HD @ 7500
Graphic - MSI HD 5670 @ 5800
PSU - Corsair VX450W @ 3500

TOTAL 16800



Tathaga said:


> 1	athlon II x4 635
> 2	Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2
> OR
> MSI 785GM-E51
> ...


Looks good
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4500
GSkill or Corsair RAM - Rs 400 difference.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tagan PSUs r good too!Tht cn b another alternative if Corsair doesn't come in the budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ishu Gupta said:


> Frontech is a "*SASTA*" walla PSU. Don't recommend getting a graphic card for that. Get a new PSU.
> 
> Get
> Monitor - Benq G2220HD @ 7500
> ...



5670 and full hd gaming are like north and south poles. you will need to lower the details a lot!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Not the correct analogy but works over here..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Silent Assassin said:


> Hello,
> I have a desktop with the following BASIC configuration.
> ASUS Mobo M2N68-AM Plus
> AMD Athlon II X2 250, 3GHz
> ...




nvidia card will be better as it will give u cuda which will help u in CAD. which softwares will u use?

Look at MSI GTS450 Cyclone @ 7.8k. but full HD gaming will be possible with low-med details only. for full hd look at Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 11.6k or 768MB @ 10.5k 

you need to change the psu. look at FSP saga II 500w @ 2.2k.

for monitor try and avoid viewsonic. bad service. get Benq as ishu mentioned. but you wont get speakers!



Tathaga said:


> 1	athlon II x4 635
> 2	Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2
> OR
> MSI 785GM-E51
> ...



get msi board you mentioned. its a lot better. you can cut on cabby to nzxt gamma @ 2k if you want to reduce cost.


----------



## super64 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

is this right - 
ati hd 5750 < nvidia gts 450 < ati hd 5770 < nvidia gtx 460 < ati hd 6850
all these cards are crammed around the 10k segment.
a lil help...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well yeah u're almost right!GTS450 performs almost the same as 5750,mite b marginally better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ZOTAC GTX 470 1280MB DDR5 Graphic Card ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

amazing price of GTX470 by Zotac. *just 14.4k*


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

:C_surprised:..u gotta b kiddin me!!!Thts a huge drop from 19-20k!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^earlier it was 17k on lynx, and now 14.4k..

i also read on anandtech that nvidia though is doing price cuts but is not happy about that


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

den prolly i wont buy gtx 460 >.<
i thinkin i wil goin chandigarh on dec 
wil buy 4m lynx shop den 

too much to resist >.<


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^earlier it was 17k on lynx, and now 14.4k..
> 
> i also read on anandtech that *nvidia* though is doing price cuts but* is not happy* about that



Haha..But we sure as hell r happy abt it!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Me too. This is like diwali gift.


blade_runner said:


> Yup either the 9600pro or XT if u find one thats is arnd 10k. Also if u don't wanna spend 2-3k extra u will be missing on the best VFM card out right now and that is the 6600GT which costs 13-13.5k. If u can somehow manage the xtra 2-3k then u will get atleast 1.5-2 times the performance of a 9600XT card with the 6600GT. Or else 9600XT is the way to go.


nostalgia. compare a 6600gt to a gtx470, lol results will be fun+


----------



## monkey (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^earlier it was 17k on lynx, and now 14.4k..
> 
> i also read on anandtech that nvidia though is doing price cuts but is not happy about that



Its 14.4k+shipping at Lynx.

That price got corrected 10 days back. Last week my friend had already bought this card for 14.3k from Nehru Place.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Good news for buyers!!Now instead of suggestin ppl to go for 6870 in 14-15k range we cn ask 'em to go for GTX470!!


----------



## Silent Assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank you _Ishu_ and _Jaskanwar_ for your invaluable suggestions.  Will look into upgrading the required components to get whats needed.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nvidia card will be better as it will give u cuda which will help u in CAD. which softwares will u use?



I'm basically working on Master CAM, Catia & Ansys at the moment, and would want to try out UniGraphics and Nastran in the future if by any chance i get a copy to practice for home use (a definite change of processor would be needed there!) Would 9800GT under Nvidia (currently i'm under a budget constraint) be good enough or would GTX be the norm in these cases? How do ATI cards (for ex:- 5770), if bought, perform under these applications? And finally which card would be the best bang for the buck for both use of HD gaming and CAD/CAM softwares?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> for monitor try and avoid viewsonic. bad service. get Benq as ishu mentioned. but you wont get speakers!



Presently i have a 19' View Sonic (VX1945wm with Ipod dock), which i've been using for over 5 yrs without any issues what so ever. So i thought it'd be better off to stick with the same brand while buying FullHD as well. Also i've not heard of many people in my circle buying or hearing reviews of any BenQ monitors although it may be better compared to many others in the segment. So just in case if i'd want to stay out of buying it, could you throw some light on any other models under the brands of Dell or Samsung?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i also read on anandtech that nvidia though is doing price cuts but is not happy about that



who the heck cares if Nvidia or AMDs is not happy till they keep cutting price of products.



monkey said:


> Its 14.4k+shipping at Lynx.
> 
> That price got corrected 10 days back. Last week my friend had already bought this card for 14.3k from Nehru Place.



tax? i think it should be 14.4k+ tax+ carry.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thinking about Moving this thread into Hardware Q&A section as that would be more appropriate for this thread as :

we not only discuss about gfx card buying suggestions in this thread but we can discuss anything  ( hardware/software issues/ reviews/architecture/features etc. ) that's related to gfxcard in this thread.

So what do you guys say ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Got a point!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It always belonged to that section. 2005 was a long time ago.


----------



## super64 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Jaskanwar Singh
ati radeon hd 6850 - ~ Rs. 12,000 Sapphire HD 6850 DDR5 1GB Graphic Card ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
radeon hd 6870 - ~15,000 Sapphire HD 6870 DDR5 1GB Graphic Card ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
those are lynx links
amd/atis 6000 series sure beats the crap outta nvidia


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah but now tht GTX470 is down to almost 15k competition is gonna b stiff!!


----------



## super64 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

amd/ati has one thing on its side - power consumption.
6850 consumes less power (~40w) than gtx 460.
Talking of benchmarks - 6870 doesnt even beat the 5850!
if you can burn 15k on 6870, you might as well pay 1.5k more and get the 5850.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Performance of 6870 is quite similar to gtx 470. But nvidia has physx and cuda in its sleeve. Since ati is also into 3d that part is now even in both the camps. The recent price drop of gtx470 now makes it highly recommended and it depends on personal choice of buyers to chose between it and 6870.

Check this and this as proof.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Just wait for the new GTX460SE...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

who would want to look at the 6870 when gtx470 performs better at lower price. regarding the power consumption i agree that we will need to suggest atleast a corsair vx450w.



super64 said:


> amd/ati has one thing on its side - power consumption.
> 6850 consumes less power (~40w) than gtx 460.
> Talking of benchmarks - 6870 doesnt even beat the 5850!
> if you can burn 15k on 6870, you might as well pay 1.5k more and get the 5850.



look at the anandtech and toms hardware reviews carefully. 6870 beats the 5850 and performs close to 470. 6850 beats the gtx460.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



super64 said:


> amd/ati has one thing on its side - power consumption.
> 6850 consumes less power (~40w) than gtx 460.
> *Talking of benchmarks - 6870 doesnt even beat the 5850!*
> if you can burn 15k on 6870, you might as well pay 1.5k more and get the 5850.



go check again, your were probably half a sleep when you read the reviews:
HIS HD6870 Turbo - TPU

HIS HD6870 - TPU

HIS HD6870 - Guru3D

Gigabyte HD 6870 -Guru3D

HD6870 & HD6850 - AT



Revolution said:


> Just wait for the new GTX460SE...



It will be hard to price it though, not much gap between GTX 460 768MB edition and GTS450.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Silent Assassin said:


> Thank you _Ishu_ and _Jaskanwar_ for your invaluable suggestions.  Will look into upgrading the required components to get whats needed.
> 
> 
> I'm basically working on Master CAM, Catia & Ansys at the moment, and would want to try out UniGraphics and Nastran in the future if by any chance i get a copy to practice for home use (a definite change of processor would be needed there!) Would 9800GT under Nvidia (currently i'm under a budget constraint) be good enough or would GTX be the norm in these cases? How do ATI cards (for ex:- 5770), if bought, perform under these applications? And finally which card would be the best bang for the buck for both use of HD gaming and CAD/CAM softwares?
> ...



you are welcome

yup 9800GT will also do. what price are you getting for it?
if you were looking at hd5770 get GTS450 priced at 7.8k while hd5770 is at 8.8k. hd5770 is better in gaming but gts450 will give you cuda for your system to perform better in the apps you mentioned. 

regarding benq, its a very good brand and these monitors are used by many people on this forum and they are happy with them. sometime back one of our member topgear faced service problem with viewsonic.


----------



## Silent Assassin (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you are welcome
> 
> yup 9800GT will also do. what price are you getting for it?
> if you were looking at hd5770 get GTS450 priced at 7.8k while hd5770 is at 8.8k. hd5770 is better in gaming but gts450 will give you cuda for your system to perform better in the apps you mentioned.
> ...



9800GT 1GB around 6k. But the price of GTS you'd mentioned would be qiute affordable for the performance boost it'd give against 9800.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

look for msi gts450 cyclone.


----------



## super64 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



rajan1311 said:


> go check again, your were probably half a sleep when you read the reviews:



sorry my bad.
6870 fits between 5850 and 5870, if this benchmark is anything to go by.


*static.techspot.com/articles-info/325/bench/Crysis_02.png
source - tomshardware forum - [Solved] Gtx 470 vs 5850 vs 6870 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yeah but now tht GTX470 is down to almost 15k competition is gonna b stiff!!



let the price reflect in other shops too.



Revolution said:


> Just wait for the new GTX460SE...



460SE? whats this man? if you telling about the ones with less shaders than GTX460, one must remember that Nvidia about release GTX580. so they may rename the GTX460SE as GTS550.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

from the benchmark provided by *super64* it seems 6870 performs a slightly better than GTX470 though I dunnno if this is also true for other games!!If it is, then shouldn't 6870 be a better option than GTX470?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

According to reviews from tomshardware and anandtech gtx 470 performs slightly better than 6870 but in higher resolutions upto 2560x1600 the performance difference is negligible.

Since the price of gtx 470 is now below 15k it can be recommended in lieu of the radeon 6870 since it has physx and cuda up its sleeve.

Anyway people can't go wrong in choosing either of them as the 6870 is also a great card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> from the benchmark provided by *super64* it seems 6870 performs a slightly better than GTX470 though I dunnno if this is also true for other games!!If it is, then shouldn't 6870 be a better option than GTX470?



in general 470 is better. look at anandtech and toms hardware reviews.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

there's no 6850 in the above benchmarks
thats the critical card that somewhat lingers around 460 and 5850


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hd6870 is abit faster then gtx470>

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SOC review

>>except--nvidia biased games-far cry2,batman:ark_asylam,.see other pages in above mentioned site.

butalso in lost planet2!why, is it optimized for nvidia???

HD 6870 & HD 6850 vs. GTX 460 1GB: An Overclocking Study - Page 9

I want my hd5770 to voltage tweak overclock.but in msi afterburner 2.0 in voltage appling box it is unchangable.     Sub vendor is gigabyte.btw,without voltage tweak core was stable at 965mhz & memory 1465mhz


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey people, i want veiws on a GPU i want to purchase
Sapphire HD5850 1GB toxic edition.
I am getting it in 15K.
And my rig is mentioned below in my signature, sans the 9800 as it is not working now


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> hd6870 is abit faster then gtx470>
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SOC review
> 
> ...


Lost planet uses tessellation, and quite of a lot of it, while this does not improve visuals dramatically it does put considerable strain on AMD GPUs which slow down due to lack of tessellation power, nVidia using its multiple tessellator approach wins.

Your Gigabyte GPU uses a custom design and lacks the volterra voltage controller needed for voltage control through software, your gpu voltages are hardwired and cannot be modified


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@hdknitro
Why not get the HD 6870 for the same price?


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Considering that too, but i thought the vapour x technology is more reliable


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys Gtx 470 price drop hasn`t shown in many places ... 
How Much Long will it take ???

I can`t decide between (Brand ??? IS zotac gud ???)gtx 470 and Sapphire HD 6870 ???

I think 6870 will be better ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if the price drop is at your place get zotac gtx470..but which psu you have? and cabinet?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I`ll get corsair vx550 and CM 430 Elite ... 
Y u asking ???
The card is a power hungry heater o wat ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

power consumption is higher than 6870 but vx550w is a rock solid psu and will handle. elite 430 is good as 470 is bit hot running also.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

But dude it is better than 6870 rite ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yes it is..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What does ATi hav to compete with Nvidia Physx and CUDA tech ???


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> Considering that too, but i thought the vapour x technology is more reliable



how? i not able get you. what reliable you referring to? if talking about cooling, Vapour chamber or normal heatsink, both cools & will both fail if fans stops working.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> hey people, i want veiws on a GPU i want to purchase
> Sapphire HD5850 1GB toxic edition.
> I am getting it in 15K.
> And my rig is mentioned below in my signature, sans the 9800 as it is not working now



so whats the latest news now?
5850 or 6870 ?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@piyush : DUde 6870 is the way to go ....


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I guess its better to wait for a month or so.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yup
prices will surely cream down a bit


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Arey plz aisa mat bolo ... 

I might buy  a 6870 next week  ... How much should I wait !!!
Wait kar kar ke thak gaya ... 

Aur kitna wait karu ???


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> Arey plz aisa mat bolo ...
> 
> I might buy  a 6870 next week  ... How much should I wait !!!
> Wait kar kar ke thak gaya ...
> ...


if u desperately need a gfx card at the moment then plz go for it
otherwise wait just like me
i've been waiting from september


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

IMO prices go on falling the whole year..and like this a person should never buy anything!

@baba
did ask about monitor? please dont say "no"


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but price drop won`t be more than 1 or 2k ...
zyada farak nahi padega ...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> IMO prices go on falling the whole year..and like this a person should never buy anything!
> 
> @baba
> did ask about monitor? please dont say "no"




exactly

and regarding monitor
i'm going NP tomorrow
will get a list of monitors with their prices
just wait for 1 more day


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sahi bola Jas ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@baba
i knew that, anyways ask from smc about G2220HD.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i knew that, anyways ask from smc about G2220HD.





surely
i'lll give u the whole list of the diff brands with their prices


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Arey Jst like dat :
Dude Jas n piyush wat do u guys do ??
Jas kaunsa class me hai ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am in 11th standard buddy


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gud .. 
science ???
Padhai kab karta hai ??!!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> Arey Jst like dat :
> Dude Jas n piyush wat do u guys do ??
> Jas kaunsa class me hai ???



doing btech in CS
2nd year 
it SUX


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

now utter confusion here buddies, see guru3d review, i dont see a single game where HD6870 doesnt get a chance to thrash 470 except farcry2 which is nvidia optimised. but still in that game even 6850 thrashes 5870. nice work by amd.

now i think its better to get 6870 only. low on power consumption heat and equal in performance!!!

but i dont understand why there is difference in performance on different websites!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> doing btech in CS
> 3rd year
> it SUX



Btech matlab IIT se kya ???
Dude even I`m doing BE in CS ... 1st yr ... 
Aisa mat bol yaar ... Tension hota hai ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> gud ..
> science ???
> Padhai kab karta hai ??!!!



yup.. yaar diwali break thi to thoda relaxed tha.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now utter confusion here buddies, see guru3d review, i dont see a single game where HD6870 doesnt get a chance to thrash 470 except farcry2 which is nvidia optimised. but still in that game even 6850 thrashes 5870. nice work by amd.
> 
> now i think its better to get 6870 only. low on power consumption heat and equal in performance!!!
> 
> *but i dont understand why there is difference in performance on different websites*!



Bcoz they all u different configs for benchmarks ... 
Every config has some or the other effect on the performance of the card ...



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yup.. yaar diwali break thi to thoda relaxed tha.



U studying for ne competitive Entrance Xams(IIT,AIEEE,etc.) ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> U studying for ne competitive Entrance Xams(IIT,AIEEE,etc.) ???


You had to say that?  Time for a month long self ban now.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> Btech matlab IIT se kya ???
> Dude even I`m doing BE in CS ... 1st yr ...
> Aisa mat bol yaar ... Tension hota hai ...




sirf IIT btech nai karata
there are n number of universities


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> You had to say that?  Time for a month long self ban now.



U also studying kya ???
kool ... 
Arey don`t worry ...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review



yup i think its wiser to go for 6870 instead of 5850
and the same thing goes for 6850 instead of 460


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> sirf IIT btech nai karata
> there are n number of universities



Yeah I know that but B`tech IIT ka brand name hai ... 

Wat else ??? 
I`m in first yr ... plz gimme some advice 4 studies bro ...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> doing btech in CS
> 3rd year
> it SUX



Sucks really bad. tomorrow got VB practical exam & i still stuck in learning the syntax.

and yes, don't forget your favorite subject: Automata theory.



vizkid2005 said:


> Btech matlab IIT se kya ???
> Dude even I`m doing BE in CS ... 1st yr ...
> Aisa mat bol yaar ... Tension hota hai ...



don't take tension now. you'll have you fair share of tension in a yr


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> yup i think its wiser to go for 6870 instead of 5850
> and the same thing goes for 6850 instead of 460



+1 for that .........


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> Bcoz they all u different configs for benchmarks ...
> Every config has some or the other effect on the performance of the card ...
> 
> 
> ...



guru3d uses i7 965 oced to 3.75ghz and anandtech uses i7 920.

yes i am studying for those exams. physics my favorite..chemistry sucks!!



@baba
i am talking of 6870 vs 470 not 5850


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> Sucks really bad. tomorrow got VB practical exam & i still stuck in learning the syntax.
> 
> and yes, don't forget your favorite subject: Automata theory.
> 
> ...



lolz dude .. Sab milke ttension de rahe hai .... 
Also KT laga koi tujhe ya piyush ko ???



			
				
yes i am studying for those exams. physics my favorite..chemistry sucks!!

:!:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Same here ... Phy esp Mechanics part !!!
> Maths is horrible !!
> I got a phobia 4 math coz of those exams !!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> Sucks really bad. tomorrow got VB practical exam & i still stuck in learning the syntax.
> 
> and yes, don't forget your favorite subject: Automata theory.



oh godammit!!!
that subject really sux a lot

and yes VB is very boring and retro too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> You had to say that?  Time for a month long self ban now.



you in +2 ico

@all
yaaar kyun tum log mujhe future tension de rahe ho!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don`t take Tension !!!

Jst say : ALL IZ WELL !!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ya you right - 

ALL IZ WELL!!

c'mon everyone say -

ALL IZ WELL!!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Chal Guys ... Gud Nite !!!
Cya !!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gud nite buddy!


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

arey u CS guys have it easy, its EEE which is hard! 

@jas:can you share benchies where GTX470 wins?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

..Oh boy readin ur comments on Engg is funny!!Take it from 1 who hs completed : Wait till u guys get to 2nd yr!!HELL is awaitin u!!
But most of u r in CS/IT so u can say "AALL IZ WELL"!!But guys in EEE n E/C get their a$$ whooped!!


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys, this is a GPU thread, don't talk about studies. i hated school and ya CHEMISTRY tooo.
by the way I am narrowing down two GPU's 
check out the Specs:
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic OC Edition Review  Page 5 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club
AMD 6800 Series Review  Page 6 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club

And tell me if their are any other manufac's for 6870 other than sapphire and MSi and which one is better also


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ..Oh boy readin ur comments on Engg is funny!!Take it from 1 who hs completed : Wait till u guys get to 2nd yr!!HELL is awaitin u!!
> But most of u r in CS/IT so u can say "AALL IZ WELL"!!But guys in EEE n E/C get their a$$ whooped!!



me in 3rd year,2nd year was awesome phail.... 

@hdknitro: getting a new 5850 is pointless, a 6870 is faster and cheaper.B/w sapphire n MSI, both are good, get whichever is available


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> and yes VB is very boring and retro too



till now not so boring, like Assembly language.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @all
> yaaar kyun tum log mujhe future tension de rahe ho!



not tension. just sharing our experience.



ssb1551 said:


> ..Oh boy readin ur comments on Engg is funny!!Take it from 1 who hs completed : Wait till u guys get to 2nd yr!!HELL is awaitin u!!
> But most of u r in CS/IT so u can say "AALL IZ WELL"!!But guys in EEE n E/C get their a$$ whooped!!



if someone interested in EEE or EC than they'll find CS/IT hard & vice versa.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> if someone interested in EEE or EC than they'll find CS/IT hard & vice versa.



hmmm...the subject itself is really vast bro....anyway,no more offtopic...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> guys, this is a GPU thread, don't talk about studies. i hated school and ya CHEMISTRY tooo.
> by the way I am narrowing down two GPU's
> check out the Specs:
> Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic OC Edition Review  Page 5 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club
> ...



Most probably sapphire seems to be better than msi until n unless its hawk
But wait for other members to give their opinions


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ sapphire cards dont have voltage control so they OC less than others like msi and asus.
f you dont oc, then sapphire vapor-x cards are better in cooling and noise. 
though the 5850 is such a cool chip that even with stock cooling, the card runs comparatively cool. so id say, just choose the cheaper brand with the best warranty.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ sapphire cards dont have voltage control so they OC less than others like msi and asus.
> f you dont oc, then sapphire vapor-x cards are better in cooling and noise.
> though the 5850 is such a cool chip that even with stock cooling, the card runs comparatively cool. so id say, just choose the cheaper brand with the best warranty.



Reference cards from both the brands have voltage control via software. Most custom design cards dont.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yep, but some high-end kind ships with additional hardware voltage chip so that they can OC better - in this type of gfx card we can even push more voltage for increased OC but the only catch is we have keep monitoring the temps carefully.


----------



## rawgeek (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

Please suggest a good graphic card.My budget is 10K.I have an AMD phenom x6 1055,MSI 880 GMA E41, Corsair 8 GB running at 1333 Mhz and cooler master GX 550 W.


Thanks
Shalabh


----------



## super64 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if you can stretch your budget by 2k, you can easily get a zotac gtx 460 (1gb) or sapphire radeon hd 6850.
else, you get the ati radeon hd 5770 for around 9k.
nvidia's only option under 10k (gt400 series) for you is gts 450 but not recommended.
and oh, you also can get the gtx 460 768mb for around 11k.
but its performance is lesser than that of gtx460 1gb.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@*rawgeek* -  with *super64*!!Seems to b d way to go for ya!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI HD5770-8.4k
MSI HD5770 hawk-8.9k

zotac GTX 460 (768mb)-10.8k
zotac GTX 460 1gb-12.3k


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



super64 said:


> if you can stretch your budget by 2k, you can easily get a zotac gtx 460 (1gb) or sapphire radeon hd 6850.
> else, you get the ati radeon hd 5770 for around 9k.
> nvidia's only option under 10k (gt400 series) for you is gts 450 but not recommended.
> and oh, you also can get the gtx 460 768mb for around 11k.
> but its performance is lesser than that of gtx460 1gb.



don't suggest gtx460.768mb if he is using beyond 1600by1200 res.it gets worse even than hd5750.

i will suggest *WAIT*


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> don't suggest gtx460.768mb if he is using beyond 1600by1200 res.it gets worse even than hd5750.
> 
> i will suggest *WAIT*



i agree with ur idea

but what do u mean by this:"it gets worse even than hd5750."
is 460 not a better performer than 5750?


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

and AMD in trouble developing bios or drivers or problem with tsmc>delaying>not in november>nvidia announcing gtx580 today or tomorrow>its i win 2 nvidia i think.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> don't suggest gtx460.768mb if he is using beyond 1600by1200 res.it gets worse even than hd5750.
> 
> i will suggest *WAIT*



Even I hv the same question as *piyush*!!



mohiuddin said:


> and AMD in trouble developing bios or drivers or problem with tsmc>delaying>not in november>nvidia announcing gtx580 today or tomorrow>its i win 2 nvidia i think.



WAT!!!Dude how abt expressin in words...cudn't get anythin after "...tsmc"..n BTW wats "tsmc"?


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> i agree with ur idea
> 
> but what do u mean by this:"it gets worse even than hd5750."
> is 460 not a better performer than 5750?



in higher resolution due to low vram it can't handle higher resolution specially with eyecandy enabled.now a days we use high res. so i think it doesn't worth its price.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> in higher resolution due to low vram it can't handle higher resolution specially with eyecandy enabled.now a days we use high res. so i think it doesn't worth its price.



yea this is true fact
but what i'm asking is that u somewhat stated that 5750 is better than 460
it looks like this after reading ur comment


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^you can have gtx460 @ 11.5k..but HD6850 is also available at 11.2 k making it a better choice!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^tsmc is the industry supplying 40nm fabrics to amd & partially to nvidia.(if anything wrong plz correct me).

*piyush120290,*i said it gets worse *even* than....not is worse than!!!i said it after writing"if he use beyond 1600by1200res>>>>doesn't it make clear-its usually better than 5750(a way better) but due to lack in vram it loose in high res.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^you can have gtx460 @ 11.5k..but HD6850 is also available at 11.2 k making it a better choice!



i totally agreeee.it is new gf.card+immature drivers going 2 be mature-better performance+run cool as much as gtX460 with equal or slightly better overclocking headroom+crossfire scaling 195 to 200% in almost all heavy games+improved tessellation technique (not equal 2 gtx460 but comparable).

2 much for hd 6850>>gtx 460 have some + also.cuda,better stereoscopic 3d(wow),physx n last>>more games tweaked for nvidia>but i dont like tweaking 2 a company.



topgear said:


> Yep, but some high-end kind ships with additional hardware voltage chip so that they can OC better - in this type of gfx card we can even push more voltage for increased OC but the only catch is we have keep monitoring the temps carefully.



my gigabyte hd5770 doesn't allow voltage tweak with msiafterburner2.0.0 or even with latest version.can i increase voltage by flashing or modifying bios.if yes then will it dismiss warranty anyway.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

"2 much for hd 6850>>gtx 460 have some + also.cuda,better stereoscopic 3d(wow),physx n last>>more games tweaked for nvidia>but i dont like tweaking 2 a company."
Dude too many >,+(mathematical symbols) r confusin!!n I'm a guy who is very good with algebraic expressions n trust me I've never seen such kinda algebraic inequality!..
Plz try to put in sentences!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> BTW wats "tsmc"?



Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company. makes the GPU for AMD & Nvidia. also many more chips for other fabless (companies designing chips only) semiconductor companies. AMD will produce their 2011 mobile chips here. but heard may shift their 28nm GPU to GF (not girlfriend , Global Foundries)



mohiuddin said:


> ^^tsmc is the industry supplying 40nm fabrics to amd & *partially* to nvidia.(if anything wrong plz correct me).



not partially. fully. i don't think Nvidia have their own Fab. so they rely fully on TSMC for their chips (if TSMC's yield less, GPU prices goes up).


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
nVidia is fabless. Correct.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> "2 much for hd 6850>>gtx 460 have some + also.cuda,better stereoscopic 3d(wow),physx n last>>more games tweaked for nvidia>but i dont like tweaking 2 a company."
> Dude too many >,+(mathematical symbols) r confusin!!n I'm a guy who is very good with algebraic expressions n trust me I've never seen such kinda algebraic inequality!..
> Plz try to put in sentences!!



sorry.but it can express opinions.man,its neither algebra equity-maintaining forum nor math-solving forum,that i have 2 follow algebric rules.here,mathgggurus can float around not wishing that their alzebric laws isn't being broken.btw,do u mind using ur(a legend algebrologist 2 be honored) *symbols* in a non-algebric purpose.yep,its a bit uneasy 2read.i will not use them like again.



Sam.Shab said:


> Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company. makes the GPU for AMD & Nvidia. also many more chips for other fabless (companies designing chips only) semiconductor companies. AMD will produce their 2011 mobile chips here. but heard may shift their 28nm GPU to GF (not girlfriend , Global Foundries)
> 
> 
> 
> not partially. fully. i don't think Nvidia have their own Fab. so they rely fully on TSMC for their chips (if TSMC's yield more, GPU prices goes up).



i said partially,bcoz,it is also supplied by Global Foundries(i'm not so sure-is it correct).is GF ready 2 produce 28nm fab?
has intel its own fab?has amd its own fab in cpu line?does gpufab differ from cpu's?


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> ^^tsmc is the industry supplying 40nm fabrics to amd & partially to nvidia.(if anything wrong plz correct me).
> 
> *piyush120290,*i said it gets worse *even* than....not is worse than!!!i said it after writing"if he use beyond 1600by1200res>>>>doesn't it make clear-its usually better than 5750(a way better) but due to lack in vram it loose in high res.
> 
> ...


Well, good post but would you mind using slightly less sms language, this is a forum and lots of users visit this, posts like this will confuse people.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> i said partially,bcoz,it is also supplied by Global Foundries(i'm not so sure-is it correct).is GF ready 2 produce 28nm fab?
> has intel its own fab?has amd its own fab in cpu line?does gpufab differ from cpu's?



GF makes chips for Nvidia? i really not think so. Nvidia CEO — Jen-Hsun Huang once mentioned in a press conference (currently searching the link) that 28nm chips will be made in TSMC & not GF.



> is GF ready 2 produce 28nm fab? ---> they working on it as far as the new & rumors go.
> has intel its own fab? ---> definitely. not one. MANY.
> has amd its own fab in cpu line? ---> used to. now they are known as Global Foundries. AMD sold them to ATIC (partially true).
> does gpufab differ from cpu's? ---> no idea here. i not have such advance idea. but practically yes, GPU have close to or more than 3billion transistors now.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Well, good post but would you mind using slightly less sms language, this is a forum and lots of users visit this, posts like this will confuse people.



sorry...sorry.i was writing it on my non-qwerty mobile.it was annoying to type full sentences and time giving.sorry,i will n't do it again.



Sam.Shab said:


> GF makes chips for Nvidia? i really not think so. Nvidia CEO — Jen-Hsun Huang once mentioned in a press conference (currently searching the link) that 28nm chips will be made in TSMC & not GF.



thanks.but, what about 22nm or 11nm rumor on d internet.will hd7000series be on 28nm or22nm and what about kepler?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NVIDIA launches GeForce GTX 580 with 1.5GB GDDR6 memory

US$500 !!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys,wanna check out--
Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 review from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Graphics cards
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536 MB Review - Page 1/31 | techPowerUp
is it real.i think amd really in trouble with their delaying hd6900.
also check out youtube linus videos-
YouTube - MSI vs EVGA for GTX 580 & Other Cards + Some Ramblings Linus Tech Tips
YouTube - Adaptive Fan Control on the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Explanation & Demonstration Linus Tech Tips

i want hd6900 to be out really soon 2 drop d prices.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

add this -
NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 580: Fermi Refined - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

seriously guys fermi is unleashed!!
this card performs close to a dual gpu 5970! what more can you expect now..
moreover its low on power consumption and low at temps too.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Availability only in January?

and how does a HD 6870 crossfire compare to this?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

if it is really true that it performs close to 5970*2...then its a bang for the buck
i mean ....man ...at 30appx it is a clear winner


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

o ho baba, i mean HD5970 is a dual gpu based card and it performs close to a single 5970.

@ico

but nothing beats the value of 6870 CF. its better than 5970 and 580.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> o ho baba, i mean HD5970 is a dual gpu based card and it performs close to a single 5970.


hehehe....and i thought it even beats the dual setup of 5970


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

lolzzzz yaar you expected too much from nvidia!


----------



## giprabu (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what is the current price of 5850 card ? is 6770 better than 5770 ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giprabu said:


> what is the current price of 5850 card ? is 6770 better than 5770 ?



5850-->13.5-14.5k(depending upon locations)

and no....*5xyz* performs better than *6xyz*


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



giprabu said:


> what is the current price of 5850 card ? is *6770* better than 5770 ?



google that card and tell me what you get


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> thanks.but, what about 22nm or 11nm rumor on d internet.will hd7000series be on 28nm or22nm and what about kepler?



thats too much into future planning. let the time come. its useless to discuss all these things now.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> o ho baba, i mean HD5970 is a dual gpu based card and it performs close to a single 5970.



yaar what you saying? we know HD5970 is a dual GPU card. but how can a HD5970 perform close to itself?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> yaar what you saying? we know HD5970 is a dual GPU card. but how can a HD5970 perform close to itself?



"it" was meant to be 580. This means that 580 is close to 5970.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> thats too much into future planning. let the time come. its useless to discuss all these things now.
> 
> 
> 
> yaar what you saying? we know HD5970 is a dual GPU card. but how can a HD5970 perform close to itself?


lir..................l


----------



## super64 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



piyush120290 said:


> no....*5xyz* performs better than *6xyz*



6xxx aint all bad. 

*h-2.abload.de/img/unti3tl3e27zkf.gif

here's a link to my earlier post of 6870 benchmarks - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/5193-all-graphics-cards-related-queries-here-417.html#post1295402


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yea....by seeing the prices ..it aint bad at all


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which game benchmark is tht?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> which game benchmark is tht?



its metro2033


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GF110 fermi a.k.a gtx 580 has launched. Reviews say its the fastest single gpu card out there and is thermally cooler and consumes less power than its predecessor the gtx 480 and is some 30% faster. Having full 512 cuda and polymorph engines built in shadercores with improved tesselation , it sure is a performance leader and is close to 5970 and even beats it in some benchmarks considering its dual gpu. Even sli scales extremely well than cfx and the performance gap is more than double and that is a testament to team green.

Now nvidia can think of a dual gpu based on gf110 considering its lower power consumption and lesser heat to take on the amd's upcoming Antilles or 6990 and considering nvidia's tesselation prowess it would have an upper hand in upcoming games which use this technique to achieve realism.

Check these out

GeForce GTX 580 And GF110: The Way Nvidia Meant It To Be Played : GeForce GTX 580 Goes To Eleven


GeForce GTX 580 review


But amd is not goin to sit quiet and its cayman and antilles will sure up the ante with improved tesselation and is going surely be VFM which is better for consumers like us.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Must say!!Ver Well written!!
Any idea when will it hit d Indian market?


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Why so much buzz about 580, It ain't be in Indian markets till next year. And by that time AMD would be their with a VFM card with 69XX and 7XXX series. Just wait and see.
By the way I think I would be buying Sapphire HD6870. Will let everybody know when I get it




super64 said:


> 6xxx aint all bad.
> 
> *h-2.abload.de/img/unti3tl3e27zkf.gif
> 
> here's a link to my earlier post of 6870 benchmarks - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/5193-all-graphics-cards-related-queries-here-417.html#post1295402


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well Antilles is delayed: AMD delays Antilles dual-GPU board. this maybe true as i hard speculations regarding low yield on the GPUs to be used on Antilles.


----------



## monkey (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zotac GTX 580 available for 30.5k (Preorder): Zotac GTX 580


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> Why so much buzz about 580, It ain't be in Indian markets till next year. And by that time AMD would be their with a VFM card with 69XX and 7XXX series. Just wait and see.
> By the way I think I would be buying Sapphire HD6870. Will let everybody know when I get it





Well nvidia's dual gpu will compete with 69XX and talk about future nvidia's keppler and maxwell gpu's will pave way into realism along with amd's 7 series or whatever at that time.

6870 is a great card to buy and is of course VFM.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The market is all about getting the VFM card in India, and if that remains the majority case than AMD will always have the upper hand. And Amd cards are more silent and cooler too. And if anyone want to buy a BIG card i.e on everthing big like performance, memory, speed and money than they would still buy an AMD. Check out the HD5970 4 GB

Sapphire Toxic HD 5970 4GB Review  Page 3 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club

Sapphire Toxic HD 5970 4GB Review  Page 6 - Testing: Metro 2033 - Overclockers Club

Even the 2GB version is good. And what if crossfire it?


----------



## pranav_p60 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I'm planing to buy a graphics card for my system.

Specs:
ASUS M2N-SLI
AMD X2 4200
2GB DDR2 RAM

Which is the best card ill get around 5k?


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5670 512MB from sapphire.

Another good one to look for is 9800GT 512MB though you will need a good psu for this.

BTW, what PSu do you have - brand name and wattage ?


----------



## super64 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

for around 5k, you can get a nvidia gt430.
ati card - radeon hd 5570.
if you can spend 7k, get a nvidia gts450 or ati radeon hd5750.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> The market is all about getting the VFM card in India, and if that remains the majority case than AMD will always have the upper hand. And Amd cards are more silent and cooler too. And if anyone want to buy a BIG card i.e on everthing big like performance, memory, speed and money than they would still buy an AMD. Check out the HD5970 4 GB
> 
> Sapphire Toxic HD 5970 4GB Review  Page 3 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club
> 
> ...


Crossfiring a HD5970 would be bad idea because, beyond 2 gpus crossfire(and sli) scales poorly, with 2 5970s you would not get more than 250-300% performance over HD5870, i.e even when you have a powerful cpu like i79x(any other cpu like i5 does not have qpi) to scale properly.

Also note that crossfire(and sli) is a hassle, when new games come out sometimes you may have to wait for weeks before application profiles are released for it to enable crossfire, also for ati disabling catalyst ai disables crossfire, a bummer cause some games have issues with cat ai(like borderlands), so people pay extra to buy single gpu setups.

PS: HD5970 4GB is priced at 1k$, while HD5970 2G sells for below 500$(at new egg website).



vickybat said:


> Well nvidia's dual gpu will compete with 69XX and talk about future nvidia's keppler and maxwell gpu's will pave way into realism along with amd's 7 series or whatever at that time.
> 
> 6870 is a great card to buy and is of course VFM.


6870 is not good to buy, specially now, not unless they fix that tessellation unit, i don't care whether high levels of tessellation is not useful for games, amd touted their 5xxx lineup with tessellation and now when nVidia takes the lead they say tessellation is not needed, unless amd cards perform equally in terms of tessellation with nVidia(which are standard dx11 code, not junk like physx) amd is not worth buying, now lets see what HD69xx brings to the table.


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*uploadphotos.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Untitled.png

hi guys my doubt is (pl see my image)
i ve  oly 2 gb ram
512 mb graphics
 it shows total available graphics as 1279mb!
dedicated system memory as 0 mb.
is 1279mb available from my RAM? If so will it use this memory always or only wen it s needed?
can someone  clear my doubts!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^what was the price of your quadro fx580. how does it perform in 3dsmax or maya?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> The market is all about getting the VFM card in India, and if that remains the majority case than AMD will always have the upper hand. And Amd cards are more silent and cooler too. And if anyone want to buy a BIG card i.e on everthing big like performance, memory, speed and money than they would still buy an AMD. Check out the HD5970 4 GB
> 
> Sapphire Toxic HD 5970 4GB Review  Page 3 - Specifications & Features - Overclockers Club
> 
> ...





SLI is superior to CFX thanks to better driver support.
By the way there is nothin like only amd is VFM. Nvidia's gtx 460 is great vfm now than radeon 5850 and two gtx 460 in sli can perform on par or beat the 5970 in several benchmarks. Thats the beauty of SLI.

Nvidia's dual gpu solution will take care of 69xx series which will be a refined 5970 with improved tesselation and stereoscopic 3d support.

Talk about 5970 4gb, its not at all value for money as one can sli two Gtx 580's which will decimate 5970 4gb* at the same pricepoint*.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> SLI is superior to CFX thanks to better driver support.
> By the way there is nothin like only amd is VFM. Nvidia's gtx 460 is great vfm now than radeon 5850 and two gtx 460 in sli can perform on par or beat the 5970 in several benchmarks. Thats the beauty of SLI.
> 
> Nvidia's dual gpu solution will take care of 69xx series which will be a refined 5970 with improved tesselation and stereoscopic 3d support.
> ...


SLI is not more superior to crossfire, specially now that crossfire scales pretty well, only advantage of sli is that it has out of the box support for most games, ati on the other hand requires application profile updates, which suck by the way.

HD6970 will most likely be beat by GTX580 by 5-10%, I wonder how nVidia will counter HD6990, if they put two HD6950 gpus in them(I think HD6970x2 is not possible due to pcie power limit of 300w, HD5870 draws 188w at load, so it was possible for HD5970 to be built, but HD6970 has tdp of 225w at least).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vickybat

the pricing of 5970 2GB and GTX580 is same..1.e..499$. 
therefore 5970 2GB is more vfm as compared to GTX580.
but 5970 4GB will cost 1000$ making it utter waste. 2 * GTX580 is a nice option there.
but SLI and CF value of these high end cards becomes useful only at very high resolutions. 

moreover HD6850 performs better than GTX460. 

but there is nothing that can beat the value of 6870 CF as it outperforms 580 and 5970 at lower price..


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajeeshys said:


> hi guys my doubt is (pl see my image)
> i ve  oly 2 gb ram
> 512 mb graphics
> it shows total available graphics as 1279mb!
> ...


Because of WDDM.

Basically, from wikipedia:



> Virtualized video memory:
> 
> In the context of graphics, virtualization means that individual processes (in userland) cannot see the memory of adjacent processes even by means of insertion of forged commands in the command stream. WDDM drivers allow video memory to be virtualized , and video data to be paged out of video memory into system RAM. In case the video memory available turns out to be insufficient to store all the video data and textures, currently unused data is moved out to system RAM or to the disk. When the swapped out data is needed, it is fetched back. Virtualization could be supported on previous driver models (such as the XP Driver Model) to some extent, but was the responsibility of the driver, instead of being handled at the runtime level.



Just like your virtual memory(pagefile) is shown in windows as say 5GB+ while you have say 2gb ram, in windows vista and 7 graphics memory is also virtualized.

Think of this as pagefile for gpu, and don't worry, not much of your system ram is used in this process and when you run demanding tasks ths memory is freed, that limit shown is the max amount of ram to be used as a gpu pagefile, but usually not more than 200-300mb is used.


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnk you ;_-)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ajeeshys said:


> thnk you ;_-)



ur welcome
(on BEHALF of Tkin   )


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> SLI is not more superior to crossfire, specially now that crossfire scales pretty well, only advantage of sli is that it has out of the box support for most games, ati on the other hand requires application profile updates, which suck by the way.
> 
> HD6970 will most likely be beat by GTX580 by 5-10%, I wonder how nVidia will counter HD6990, if they put two HD6950 gpus in them(I think HD6970x2 is not possible due to pcie power limit of 300w, HD5870 draws 188w at load, so it was possible for HD5970 to be built, but HD6970 has tdp of 225w at least).



Can you justify your statement "HD6970 will most likely be beat by GTX580 by 5-10%". The card is not out yet and is most likely a refined 5870 with lesser power consumption or a wee bit more.
 First it has to knock the gtx 480 in terms of performance before setting eyes on gtx 580. But surely 69xx will take the competionto the next level and definitely raise the bar.



@ jaskanwar

Gtx 460 performs on par with 6850 and the former has cuda , physx and 3d but ati also has 3d support in its 6 series gpu's.

Owing to single gpu , sli 2Xgtx 580 is currently the fastest out there and is actually more practically feasible than 2X5970 due to lower wattage consumption.

But i do agree that 2x6870 is great vfm for performance users due to low price compared to a gtx 580 sli.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ jaskanwar
> 
> Gtx 460 performs on par with 6850 and the former has cuda , physx and 3d but ati also has 3d support in its 6 series gpu's.
> 
> ...



which 460 are u talkin about?
if its 768 version...then its behind 6850 in all benchmarks
and regardind 1gb version it too lags against 6850 by a magin of few frames in most benchmarks 
u can look it at urself


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ jaskanwar
> 
> Gtx 460 performs on par with 6850 and the former has cuda , physx and 3d but ati also has 3d support in its 6 series gpu's.
> 
> ...



check this out - AMD?s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

i said the same that 2X GTX580 will be better but remember SLI and CF of these cards are useful at only highest resolutions. 
HIS Radeon HD 5970 CrossFire Review - Page 1/28 | techPowerUp


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Can you justify your statement "HD6970 will most likely be beat by GTX580 by 5-10%". The card is not out yet and is most likely a refined 5870 with lesser power consumption or a wee bit more.
> First it has to knock the gtx 480 in terms of performance before setting eyes on gtx 580. But surely 69xx will take the competionto the next level and definitely raise the bar.
> 
> 
> ...


I am just reading speculations that its a 15xx shader part, so unless its a brand new architecture its hard for HD6970 to beat GTX580 which is about 25-30% faster than HD5870, getting 30% performance increase out of rv870 architecture without a die shrink seems impossible, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## pranav_p60 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> HD5670 512MB from sapphire.
> 
> Another good one to look for is 9800GT 512MB though you will need a good psu for this.
> 
> BTW, what PSu do you have - brand name and wattage ?



I dont know the wattage and brand of PSU.
My earlier Card was 7600GT from XFX.



super64 said:


> for around 5k, you can get a nvidia gt430.
> ati card - radeon hd 5570.
> if you can spend 7k, get a nvidia gts450 or ati radeon hd5750.




I need something below 5k.


----------



## vwad (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How good is HD 6850 1GB for video capturing, editing, encoding as against GTX 460 1GB ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> How good is HD 6850 1GB for video capturing, editing, encoding as against GTX 460 1GB ?



GTX460 is slightly slower than HD6850. If you want to use PhysX and CUDA or do encoding etc on linux, better get GTX460.  If you are not much into gaming, I would suggest you to look for workstation class GPUs for video editing and encoding work. With a budget of 12k-13k, you can get really good GPU like ATI Fire V5600.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 6850 and GTX 460 1G are almost on par. But HD 6850 has a slight edge in Specifications. And these are in a position where optimization plays a major role.

And yes, CUDA will help encoding your videos, but ATI has their own Avivo under the sleeve for media encoding. And these days.. ATI is coming back with game optimizations like Mass effect 2, Dragon Age, Dawn of war, etc. Not to mention Havoc is being extensively used these days because of it's compatibility than Nvidia Physx.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ jaskanwar

Hmmm the 6850 really performs well and if it costs less than gtx 460 1gb then it definitely can be recommended in lieu of the 460. But if cuda or physx matters then 460 is the card to buy but i guess they hardly matter. If its 10k then 6850 is the way to go.

@ tkin
Gtx 580 is some 20-30% faster than its predecessor i.e the 480. So i guess its even faster than 5870. Unless AMD does some serious modifications to the cypress architecture its going to be tough to beat fermi. Only time will tell the decider after both cayman and antilles be launched.


----------



## vwad (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



desiibond said:


> GTX460 is slightly slower than HD6850. If you want to use PhysX and CUDA or do encoding etc on linux, better get GTX460.  If you are not much into gaming, I would suggest you to look for workstation class GPUs for video editing and encoding work. With a budget of 12k-13k, you can get really good GPU like ATI Fire V5600.





vamsi_krishna said:


> HD 6850 and GTX 460 1G are almost on par. But HD 6850 has a slight edge in Specifications. And these are in a position where optimization plays a major role.
> 
> And yes, CUDA will help encoding your videos, but ATI has their own Avivo under the sleeve for media encoding. And these days.. ATI is coming back with game optimizations like Mass effect 2, Dragon Age, Dawn of war, etc. Not to mention Havoc is being extensively used these days because of it's compatibility than Nvidia Physx.



Thanks a lot for these inputs bros.

@desiibond, Even I was thinking about Firepro V4800, but the problem is I am a bit skeptical about its resale value in my subsequent upgrade.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vwad said:


> Thanks a lot for these inputs bros.
> 
> @desiibond, Even I was thinking about Firepro V4800, but the problem is I am a bit skeptical about its resale value in my subsequent upgrade.



yes. that's one problem. among the two, pick GTX460


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Yes Gtx 460 can handle tasks other than gaming better than 6850. I 
think thats what you mean right?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^6850 costs 11.2k


----------



## vwad (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes Gtx 460 can handle tasks other than gaming better than 6850. I
> think thats what you mean right?





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^6850 costs 11.2k



Yes to both which makes the decision making process miserable further


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ go for gtx 460 buddy.
when tesselation bcomes the norm, it will perform better than 6850.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> ^^ go for gtx 460 buddy.
> when tesselation bcomes the norm, it will perform better than 6850.



but i feel when tessellation becomes the norm, we may see GTX660 or so. i mean Nvidia 6-series. cause most games are still sticking to PhysX at BEST. cause if they make a game heavily relied on tessellation, the 90% or more of gaming community with cards that are fairly weak in tessellation may never buy that game.


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

To use tessellation properly game engines must be re written from scratch, like unreal engine 4, and since consoles are stuck @ dx9 era that won't happen till 2012 at least, so dx11 will end up another halo product like dx10 was(if microsoft stick to schedule and releases win 8 with DX12 on 2012).


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Tessellation is available on PC versions. I think METRO was doing it. Provided you run it on Dx11 codepath.


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Tessellation is available on PC versions. I think METRO was doing it. Provided you run it on Dx11 codepath.


Metro 2033 tessellation does absolutely nothing, more over it only applies tess to the characters, the only feature that separates DX9 from 11 is ao and it's just locked out of DX9 so dx11 looks a bit different, my friend played metro 2033 in my house and he said he couldn't see any difference between the two modes(except a softness caused by ao, motion blur etc that was locked out of dx9). So tessellation serves no purpose till now, may change later but certainly not now.

PS: Crysis does not use tessellation but at any moment there are about 1.5 million polygons on screens in crysis, and its still the best looking game, there are a lot of thing you can do with DX9, dx11 adds nothing significant to table, pcs already have enough horsepower to run good looking game without tessellation,, that tech was originally used in consoles, its a console tech useful for low end gpus.


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
You telling me that there is hardly any significant image quality difference between Dx9 vs. Dx11. It causes quite a bit of depth and angular adjustments. Not saying your friend was lying, but it depends on resolution and attention to detail.

The reason Crysis is still the best champion (and runner up) in the graphics department because the engine renders everything in real time. Plus way back when launched it had occlusion mapping and DoF, RToD built in in. 

Check out the difference here. Polygon count goes up vastly when rendered on Dx11.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> To use tessellation properly game engines must be re written from scratch, like unreal engine 4, and since consoles are stuck @ dx9 era that won't happen* till 2012 at least*, so dx11 will end up another halo product like dx10 was(if *microsoft stick to schedule and releases win 8 with DX12 on 2012)*.





NO point ... 
The world is ENDING in 2012 .... 

God damn those Lamington road dealers !!!
They still haven`t got the 6870 !!!
Say it`ll take 10 more days to come .... 
My build get delayed some way or the other !! aargh !!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Patience is the key to success!!


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> You telling me that there is hardly any significant image quality difference between Dx9 vs. Dx11. It causes quite a bit of depth and angular adjustments. Not saying your friend was lying, but it depends on resolution and attention to detail.
> 
> The reason Crysis is still the best champion (and runner up) in the graphics department because the engine renders everything in real time. Plus way back when launched it had occlusion mapping and DoF, RToD built in in.
> ...


I was talking about metro 2033, not dirt 2, my issue with dx11 is mostly with tessellation, and it may look good on still screenshots as you are focusing on a particular image for a long time but in game when screens are rendered at say 30fps you see absolutely minimal visual difference, I can guarantee you that if you play metro on DX11 and DX9(or 10) you won't see any benifits from tessellation, maybe a little IQ difference due to AO(ambient occlusion).

If you look at the images in your link you'll see that in dirt 2 the dx9 shots are a bit blurred out, that's due to ao, not tessellation, tess was originally designed to improve the performance on console games, not increase quality.

A recent example is lost planet 2, it uses tess for water but the water quality nowhere matches that of crysis, direct3d 9 was a massive increment for the directx api but direct3d 10 and 11 are just minimum upgrades, we are done with image quality improvements, rasterization has met its end, unless real time ray tracing comes iq will not improve.

And you said dx11 increases angular adjustments and depth, it was already available for dx9 and 10, 11 does not add any new feature that increases those features.

Now I won't argue about this anymore but here I have an excellent article related to the USEFULNESS of DirectX 11:
The State of DirectX 11 - Image Quality & Performance - HotHardware

If you want a quick rundown of the article:


> In terms of image quality, the new effects and graphical tricks we saw with DX11 added some extra realism not available in DirectX 9. Effects like screen-space ambient occlusion, depth of field, and tessellation really brought the graphics up a notch, adding extra atmosphere and realism to games like Aliens vs Predator, Bad Company 2 and Dirt 2. *However, these effects were generally quite subtle and are nothing as dramatic as the image quality changes brought on by DirectX 8 or 9 in the past, which both offered major milestones in shader technology.* It's also worth noting that, *except for tessellation, these effects are all technically possible without DirectX 11 and compute shaders, as proven by Crysis.*
> 
> *DirectX 11's hardware tessellation and DirectCompute API have great potential, but currently they're being used to implement effects we've seen before since Crysis was introduced*. While that certainly doesn't sound very impressive, keep in mind that although the graphical effects are nothing new, DirectCompute now makes them *much more efficient*




PS: SSAO which is touted as a DX11 feature was used by crysis with dx9, so its old tech, dx11 makes the coding easier. DX11 is all about efficiency and not image quality, sadly developers are screwing this up, all DX11 games till date(except BFBC2) have their performance lowered(metro 2033) when run in dx11, that's NOT supposed to happen.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vizkid2005 said:


> NO point ...
> The world is ENDING in 2012 ....
> 
> God damn those Lamington road dealers !!!
> ...



jsut go and get GTX480


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> *To use tessellation properly game engines must be re written from scratch*, like unreal engine 4, and since consoles are stuck @ dx9 era that won't happen till 2012 at least, so dx11 will end up another halo product like dx10 was(if microsoft stick to schedule and releases win 8 with DX12 on 2012).





asingh said:


> ^^
> Tessellation is available on PC versions. I think METRO was doing it. Provided you run it on Dx11 codepath.



i think tkin mentioned one important point. will games be made with 2 different engines? like PC version have a DX11 engine so they can use tessellation whereas PS/XBOX based on some old engine like Quake III engine or the Unreal Engine? if game developers start doing this, well think yourself what maybe the outcome....

so i not sure in which direction this discussion goes but tessellation will take time before mass adoption. whole console gaming community as well as DX9/10 gamers will be against it.



tkin said:


> Metro 2033 tessellation does absolutely nothing, more over it only applies tess to the characters



maybe cause its first game to use tessellation. maybe.



vizkid2005 said:


> NO point ...
> The world is ENDING in 2012 ....



 still 2yrs+ left (if world ends on 31st dec 2012 @ 11:59).



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Patience is the key to success!!



looks good only in 19th century books  not saying just WAIT. but more you wait, more you'll be forced to wait.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> still 2yrs+ left (if world ends on 31st dec 2012 @ 11:59).



Which time zone as it will always be tomorrow in Australia.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> Which time zone as it will always be tomorrow in Australia.



err, not thought about it


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> I was talking about metro 2033, not dirt 2, my issue with dx11 is mostly with tessellation, and it may look good on still screenshots as you are focusing on a particular image for a long time but in game when screens are rendered at say 30fps you see absolutely minimal visual difference, I can guarantee you that if you play metro on DX11 and DX9(or 10) you won't see any benifits from tessellation, maybe a little IQ difference due to AO(ambient occlusion).
> 
> If you look at the images in your link you'll see that in dirt 2 the dx9 shots are a bit blurred out, that's due to ao, not tessellation, tess was originally designed to improve the performance on console games, not increase quality.
> 
> ...




Crysis stresses on open world environments but metro is kind of doom 3 like.
But tesselation is really gonna notch up realism. I dont know if battlefield bad company 2 uses tesselation or not but its characters look better than crysis. They are say Uncharted 2 like.

I guess crysis 2 will use this codepath and will surpass crysis.


----------



## asingh (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Tkin,
Its not that I want to have the last say here, but I have gamed on Dx11 and for sure found the affects better. It is not too fair to compare Crysis to a Dx11. Totally different era [in gaming terms]. Dx11 (tessellation) might not have seen the clear light of day yet, but I think it will come. Even the article you quoted mentions the same in the last paragraph...!


----------



## super64 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vamsi_krishna said:


> HD 6850 and GTX 460 1G are almost on par. But HD 6850 has a slight edge in Specifications.
> 
> And yes, CUDA will help encoding your videos, but ATI has their own Avivo under the sleeve for media encoding. .



ati radeon 6850 consumes less power than gtx 460. 460 needs 2 pcie connectors, while 6850 needs only one.
avivo is a joke. its the ati equivalent of nvidia's purevideo tech, which no one uses anyway...



vizkid2005 said:


> They still haven`t got the 6870 !!!
> Say it`ll take 10 more days to come ....
> My build get delayed some way or the other !! aargh !!!



why dont u buy it online?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude buying online will also take 5 -6 days for shipping ....
Rather I wuld just wait n see .........


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> @Tkin,
> Its not that I want to have the last say here, but I have gamed on Dx11 and for sure found the affects better. It is not too fair to compare Crysis to a Dx11. Totally different era [in gaming terms]. Dx11 (tessellation) might not have seen the clear light of day yet, but I think it will come. Even the article you quoted mentions the same in the last paragraph...!



i agree.besides dx11 have d.o.f.In metro2033 with advanced DOF it looks more clear & detailed up2 more distance.



vickybat said:


> GF110 fermi a.k.a gtx 580 has launched. Reviews say its the fastest single gpu card out there and is thermally cooler and consumes less power than its predecessor the gtx 480 and is some 30% faster. Having full 512 cuda and polymorph engines built in shadercores with improved tesselation , it sure is a performance leader and is close to 5970 and even beats it in some benchmarks considering its dual gpu. Even sli scales extremely well than cfx and the performance gap is more than double and that is a testament to team green.
> 
> Now nvidia can think of a dual gpu based on gf110 considering its lower power consumption and lesser heat to take on the amd's upcoming Antilles or 6990 and considering nvidia's tesselation prowess it would have an upper hand in upcoming games which use this technique to achieve realism.
> 
> ...



it will be 15~30% not 30%.n,d card is cooler not bcoz of effeciant gpu but of vapor cooler.though,it hit 100c with older furmark version.in newer furmark its power consumption is checked by both hardware&software.and its die size shrinked 9mmsq. only being 520mmsq.it is not comparable with hd5870 bcoz it is 40% faster than d later but,5870 sizes 331mmsq.with giant size die amd would be able 2 produce more effeciant gpu even with their 5000series.but, for d time being 580 is a good card with better tesselation along z-cull technique,adaptive fan control etc.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Dude same post in "Post ur latest purchase" thread!!Anyways congrats here too..


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks SSB again, i asked in the thread earlier about 6870, that is why I posted it here too.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ where did you buy it from and what was the price?


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I bought it from Smc international in nehru place, at 1300K


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think *clear_lot* meant both d stuffs!!
@ *clear_lot* - hdk bot both d products frm SMC n let him reply d pricin part!!


----------



## kaudey (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Had a q. Can anyone tell me wht is the improvement gone in the 6xxx series card over the 5xxx series?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^No improvements frm gamin point of view of 6850 n 6870 over their predecessors.But they consume less power than their correspondin 5xxx series cards!!5850 better thn 6850 n d same for 5870!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually 6850 is not supposed to replace 5850. ATI have a new naming/numbering scheme.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kaudey said:


> Had a q. Can anyone tell me wht is the improvement gone in the 6xxx series card over the 5xxx series?



6800 r midrange in the 6xxx line but 5800 r high-end.but,6870 perform on par with 5870 with 2/3 die size area of that 5870.6870 r better tesselator than 5870 in today's dx11 based gaming parameter.beside,6xxx support stereoscopic 3d.they comes with lowerer price too.n,their cfx scaling is also pretty impressive.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

"6870 perform on par with 5870" - from d benchmarks at tomshardware n anandtech it doesn't seem tht way!5870 outperforms 6870!Rest all r correct tho I dunno much abt cfx scalin property!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There are some enhancements in 6XXX cards.

1. It has a new Anti-aliasing mode (Morphological AA)and better Anisotropic filtering.
2. Improved Tessellation performance up-to twice the performance of that of the 5000 series.
3. It has AMD HD3D, equivalent to Nvdia's 3D vision. This of course will require separate 3D Goggles. HD3D includes support for Blu-ray in 3D third-party 3D applications. 
4. UDV(Universal Video Decoder) 3.0
IUVD 3.0 allows for
* Hardware acceleration decode of two 1080P HD streams
* Compatible with Windows Aero mode - playback of HD videos while Aero remains enabled
* Video gamma - independent gamma control from Windows desktop.
* Brighter whites - Blue Stretch processing increases the blue value of white colors for bright videos
* Dynamic Video Range - Controls levels of black and white during playback


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ hdknitro     any special reason you chose the sapphire one ove the msi one?

the msi one is listed at 15900, but AFAIK, sapphire does not have voltage control like others. this would reduce your OC capability.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @ hdknitro     any special reason you chose the sapphire one ove the msi one?
> 
> the msi one is listed at 15900, but AFAIK, sapphire does not have voltage control like others. this would reduce your OC capability.


The sapphire card is a reference one, so it supports voltage control, but its uses a new CHiL's CHL8214 voltage regulator in place of the volterra one that was used in all 5xxx series, as a result oc utilities still can't use voltage control on most of these cards, luckily sapphire has designed their own oc utility called TriXXX, its will soon support all 1st gen reference HD6870/HD6850.

Sapphire(and xfx and most other aibs) have disabled voltage control on their latest HD5xxx gpus(except asus and msi), but the 1st gen HD6870 are reference model, all support voltage control.

Found this in one of the TPU forums:


> Unwinder, the coder of Afterburner says development is underway on a new version that supports i2c voltage adjustments for the CHiL CHL8214 voltage controller and understandably he is reluctant to give an ETA.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^good luck to unwinder then!
anyway, doesnt the 6870 has little room for OC as it is?  read on techpowerup that without voltage tweak, they got it to 975Mhz core and with max voltage tweak of 1.5(!) volts, they got it to ~1035Mhz. so it aint a good overclocker.


----------



## lost.thunder (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am planning to buy a desktop this december(will be posting my query when the time is right). And since it will be a gaming based rig, i was considering gtx 580 or the yet to be released 69xx. I wanted to know if the GTX 580 is actually cool enough relative to indian temperatures. 

The testing and benchmarking done by various websites use ambient room temp of 20*C. While this is ok for their countries, its a different scene here. gtx 580 GPU's thermal threshold has been quoted at 97*C. Even though it is significantly lower than their microwave edition gtx 480, i am still in doubt if its suitable to indian conditions.

Now since i have never owned a dedicated desktop based gfx solution, i wanted to ask others experienced in this regard to advise me as to what is the normal temperature i should be expecting which is stable and wont kill the card in 1-2 years flat. Is gtx 580 a viable option considering the longevity of the card in indian temperatures like 30*c(A/C and non A/C conditions)?

The reason why this is plaguing me is because amd's 5870 temp readings are much lower than that of gtx 470, 480,580. Now i understand that they are different cards in terms of performance and architecture, but i dont wish to compromise on the life of the card due to over heating just for pure performance. So is waiting for the 69xx series better to see good temperature readings compared to gtx 580 or is gtx 580's temp readings good enough to go for it? I dont suppose anyone will have it in their pc's right now, but from experience, any advice on the practicality of gtx 580 would be great!


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^good luck to unwinder then!
> anyway, doesnt the 6870 has little room for OC as it is?  read on techpowerup that without voltage tweak, they got it to 975Mhz core and with max voltage tweak of 1.5(!) volts, they got it to ~1035Mhz. so it aint a good overclocker.


Yes, HD6870 is already clocked pretty high, it does not overclock good, but with very high ambient temps and poor after sales support here OCing is already not a comfortable option for us indians.



lost.thunder said:


> I am planning to buy a desktop this december(will be posting my query when the time is right). And since it will be a gaming based rig, i was considering gtx 580 or the yet to be released 69xx. I wanted to know if the GTX 580 is actually cool enough relative to indian temperatures.
> 
> The testing and benchmarking done by various websites use ambient room temp of 20*C. While this is ok for their countries, its a different scene here. gtx 580 GPU's thermal threshold has been quoted at 97*C. Even though it is significantly lower than their microwave edition gtx 480, i am still in doubt if its suitable to indian conditions.
> 
> ...


Unless you have 2560x1600 monitor GTX580 is not necessary for you, HD5870/GTX470 or the upcoming HD6970 should be enough, post your computer specs and budget for graphics card.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> "6870 perform on par with 5870" - from d benchmarks at tomshardware n anandtech it doesn't seem tht way!5870 outperforms 6870!Rest all r correct tho I dunno much abt cfx scalin property!



see hardwarecanucks.com



lost.thunder said:


> I am planning to buy a desktop this december(will be posting my query when the time is right). And since it will be a gaming based rig, i was considering gtx 580 or the yet to be released 69xx. I wanted to know if the GTX 580 is actually cool enough relative to indian temperatures.
> 
> The testing and benchmarking done by various websites use ambient room temp of 20*C. While this is ok for their countries, its a different scene here. gtx 580 GPU's thermal threshold has been quoted at 97*C. Even though it is significantly lower than their microwave edition gtx 480, i am still in doubt if its suitable to indian conditions.
> 
> ...



gtx580 using vapor chamber runs cool.it is a damn good card over all(but not d chip).but,wait for 6900 4 both price drop & compare them.



lost.thunder said:


> I am planning to buy a desktop this december(will be posting my query when the time is right). And since it will be a gaming based rig, i was considering gtx 580 or the yet to be released 69xx. I wanted to know if the GTX 580 is actually cool enough relative to indian temperatures.
> 
> The testing and benchmarking done by various websites use ambient room temp of 20*C. While this is ok for their countries, its a different scene here. gtx 580 GPU's thermal threshold has been quoted at 97*C. Even though it is significantly lower than their microwave edition gtx 480, i am still in doubt if its suitable to indian conditions.
> 
> ...



gtx580 using vapor chamber runs cool.it is a damn good card over all(but not d chip).but,wait for 6900 4 both price drop & compare them.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ toms and anandtech are much more reliable  than hardwarecanucks.
5870 is better than 6870. BUT, they are in completely different price categories.
5870 ~ 21-22k
6870~13-14.5k

and at best (without "high" tessalation) 5870 is faster by about ~3-5  fps, which can be easily achieved by a little oc.

edit: gtx 580 is a good card, though too much expensive. (~30k)
+1 for waiting till 69xx.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ toms and anandtech are much more reliable  than hardwarecanucks.
> 5870 is better than 6870. BUT, they are in completely different price categories.
> 5870 ~ 21-22k
> 6870~13-14.5k
> ...


Where do you see a 6870 @ 13-14.5k? The best I get is 15.8k and thats pushing it.


----------



## lost.thunder (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Unless you have 2560x1600 monitor GTX580 is not necessary for you, HD5870/GTX470 or the upcoming HD6970 should be enough, post your computer specs and budget for graphics card.



I mentioned in my post that i will be buying the rig in december. So i cant post my comp specs simply because i havent bought it, but if it helps in answering my query regarding the temps of gtx 580, i will be using it with a 24inch monitor(possibly g2420hd). I intend to build my rig around the cpu and gpu, and budget will not be a constraint. Still for a figure, 30k for gpu would suffice i believe.

I only wish to know if the temp stats of this gpu are good for indian conditions, since i cant analyse much from my own lack of practical experience in desktop gpu's.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> Where do you see a 6870 @ 13-14.5k? The best I get is 15.8k and thats pushing it.




didnt hdknitro get it for 13k?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Nope he got it for 15k.Quoted price ws arnd 16k n he got a discount of arnd 1k coz he knew d guy!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ toms and anandtech are much more reliable  than hardwarecanucks.
> 5870 is better than 6870. BUT, they are in completely different price categories.
> 5870 ~ 21-22k
> 6870~13-14.5k
> ...



thats why i said "on par" not equal.in metro2033 it is almost equal 2 5870.btw,why hardwarecanucks is not reliable as anandtech,toms hardware?i saw they give detailed description,cfx,sli scaling,d method affecing 2 gpu companies and they use overclocked i7 cpus 2 avoid bottleneck.

And,3~5fps is not noticable in gameplay experiance and it is not a great differance.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Nope he got it for 15k.Quoted price ws arnd 16k n he got a discount of arnd 1k coz he knew d guy!!



DAMN! and here i was thinking that lucky dawg got a real deal 
too bad. i stand corrected.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^..its k..he is still a "lucky dawg" for bein 1 of d 1st 1s (or mayb d very 1st) in TDF to get d card!!

@ *mohiuddin* - on par means equal buddy!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^..its k..he is still a "lucky dawg" for bein 1 of d 1st 1s (or mayb d very 1st) in TDF to get d card!!
> 
> @ *mohiuddin* - on par means equal buddy!!



if u say so.but i meant almost same.it laggs in raw power but in tesselation.....which is & gonna be a important factor in future.so,it's almost same.don't take equal as algebric =.take it as almost...lol.don't mind my friend.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> DAMN! and here i was thinking that lucky dawg got a real deal
> too bad. i stand corrected.



ha ha ha,
by the way the card is giving me super speed, I tried blur on my HD 32'' inch LCD. I was amazed with the card's performance



clear_lot said:


> @ hdknitro     any special reason you chose the sapphire one ove the msi one?
> 
> the msi one is listed at 15900, but AFAIK, sapphire does not have voltage control like others. this would reduce your OC capability.



a very simple reason, the guy from whom i bought the card, didn't had it. And the other reason is that I wanted to buy a SAPPHIRE 5850 1GB toxic edition but it was unavailable too. And I heard from lot of people that sapphire has better cooling which is important for me.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^congratulations on your purchase! enjoy the card and OC the hell out of the little moth**fu**** 












NEWSFLASH!!

NVIDIA GTX460SE RELEASED. 
same 256bit interface but with reduced CUDA cores and ROPs. 
MSI has released the cyclone variant of this.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any info on the price tag of this thing?


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^congratulations on your purchase! enjoy the card and OC the hell out of the little moth**fu****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is 460se.is it more powerful varient or d less powerful with lesser price?plz,tell its specification.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

cutdown version of GTX460. so will be cheaper than GTX460 & faster than GTS450.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think d pricin of d card will determine its future.Coz Zotac GTX460 768MB is for arnd 10.5k so if its SE variant is priced somwhere between 8-9k it should sell like hotcakes.But it'll also depend on d fact whether SE beats 5770 in gamin or not!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> I think d pricin of d card will determine its future.Coz Zotac GTX460 768MB is for arnd 10.5k so if its SE variant is priced somwhere between 8-9k it should sell like hotcakes.But it'll also depend on d fact whether SE beats 5770 in gamin or not!!



i am sure it would be pretty fast than 5770 coz normal 460 is 30to50% faster than5770.would 460se be 33% slower than d original 460??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^33% slower than 460!Which 460?D 768MB or d 1GB variant?
Anyways 33% slower thn means it wud b somewhere arnd 5770!n 5770 is between 8-9k so if it is priced between 7.5-8.5k then it wud b best for both nVidia n end users i.e US!!
--------------------------
Well come to think of it not best for nVidia(less profit)..


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^33% slower than 460!Which 460?D 768MB or d 1GB variant?
> Anyways 33% slower thn means it wud b somewhere arnd 5770!n 5770 is between 8-9k so if it is priced between 7.5-8.5k then it wud b best for both nVidia n end users i.e US!!
> --------------------------
> Well come to think of it not best for nVidia(less profit)..



i didn't tell 460se is 33% slower.i asked!.and i meant 1gb 460 as original460.thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh..sry my bad...guess we gotta wait n c then!!


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

see techpowerup for details. i read the article there.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> see techpowerup for details. i read the article there.



not so bright.nothing special i see.specially d pricing s**ks.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA and Zotac rolled out their GTX460SE gfx cards.

Specs of ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 SE ZT-40409-10P



> New ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 460 SE graphics card
> NVIDIA® Fermi architecture – DirectX® 11 done right
> NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 460 SE graphics processor
> Engine clock: 650 MHz
> ...



compare it with GTX 460 and see the difference :



> GeForce GTX 460 specifications
> GPU: GF104 @ 675MHz / 40nm
> Shader processors: 336 @ 1350MHz (twice the core clock speed).
> Streaming multiprocessors: 7
> ...



ZOTAC - It's time to play! - ZOTAC® Announces New GeForce® GTX 460 SE

EVGA Also Launches GTX 460 SE - Softpedia

A side by side comparison :

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/TNMqwSoOCiI/AAAAAAAAE5c/yMlHwDDUxvI/s640/geforce_gtx_460_se_heise.jpg

Image courtesy of guruht


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The price will decide the fate of GTX460SE in India.
This could be a great card if the launch price will at near 8K.....


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> EVGA and Zotac rolled out their GTX460SE gfx cards.
> 
> Specs of ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 SE ZT-40409-10P
> 
> ...



it will be slower than 460.768mb version at low,mid-resolution.but in high res. it will perfrom better or equal.but gamers playing in high res. will go 4 high end gpus, not 4 it.but,if d pricing become decent,it will be a great card 4 mid level gamers like me.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Revolution said:


> The price will decide the fate of GTX460SE in India.
> This could be a great card if the launch price will at near 8K.....



 with d expected pricing of yours!If it aint more than 8k its gonna be a hit!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The way I figure - it will be faster than GTX460 768MB edition in all type of resolution ( though it's just a prediction of mine ).

One thing I expected from this card was more power efficiency but there seems to be none though  benchmarks will reveal all later.


----------



## super64 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

EVGA GTX580 - EVGA | Articles | EVGA GTX 580

Check out their GTX580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 [scroll down].


----------



## Revolution (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Have not found any review on GTX460SE yet.....


----------



## lastdefenda (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

look at this ,the man installed an after-market cooling

eBay India: eVGA GTX 260 216SP Graphics Card + Aftermarket cooler (item 220695283593 end time 11-Dec-2010 09:49:25 IST)


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> The way I figure - it will be faster than GTX460 768MB edition in all type of resolution ( though it's just a prediction of mine ).
> 
> One thing I expected from this card was more power efficiency but there seems to be none though  benchmarks will reveal all later.



with 288 cores will it defeat gtx460.768mb !.  I don't think so.


----------



## virus007 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



lost.thunder said:


> I am planning to buy a desktop this december(will be posting my query when the time is right). And since it will be a gaming based rig, i was considering gtx 580 or the yet to be released 69xx. I wanted to know if the GTX 580 is actually cool enough relative to indian temperatures.
> 
> The testing and benchmarking done by various websites use ambient room temp of 20*C. While this is ok for their countries, its a different scene here. gtx 580 GPU's thermal threshold has been quoted at 97*C. Even though it is significantly lower than their microwave edition gtx 480, i am still in doubt if its suitable to indian conditions.
> 
> ...



Don't bother about temperature, my GTX470 used to run @98 degree. So to keep it cool I got a HAFx Cabinet and put 2000 RPM Fan right behind GPU, now it runs 85-90 Deg. Keep a fresh cool air around card. GTX580 doesn't have that much cooling issue. Just grab one from abroad as prices in India is ridiculously high.


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HI I GOT A BRAND NEW ASUS EAH 5670 HD IGB DDR5 GTRPPHICS CARD 
ITS RUNNING IN WIN 7 AND SINCE I V INSTALLED, WIN 7 AERO IS NOT WORKING 
I TRIED MANY THINGS BUT THE WINDOWS DISPLAY MANAGER IS NOT TURNING ON ,MY ATI CATALYST VERSION IS 8.782.1.0. please help 
also my Medal of Honor Gameplay i  am geting graphical glitches 
no problem with fifa 11 though 
please help my biggest issue is no aero for win 7


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



maxtrixkhan said:


> HI I GOT A BRAND NEW ASUS EAH 5670 HD IGB DDR5 GTRPPHICS CARD
> ITS RUNNING IN WIN 7 AND SINCE I V INSTALLED, WIN 7 AERO IS NOT WORKING
> I TRIED MANY THINGS BUT THE WINDOWS DISPLAY MANAGER IS NOT TURNING ON ,MY ATI CATALYST VERSION IS 8.782.1.0. please help
> also my Medal of Honor Gameplay i  am geting graphical glitches
> ...



try installing d 10.10e hotfix not 10.11 coz it s*cks.then try turn it on.or best,reinstall win7 nd install d hotfix.hope,it will work...


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Remove your driver using the Driver Sweeper method. And then install 10.10E ccc+driver.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ In ATi wen we update drivers directly without uninstalling the previous driver ! I get BSOD - Tried in my friend system with HD 5770 

Is there anyway we can update drivers Easily ??


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Best way it to completely remove the legacy driver and all related components (not the .net redistributables) and mount the new driver. At times the over-lay method causes confusion. 

Driver Sweeper method is good if you cannot remove remnants, else remove just uninstall from the Windows manager, reboot, install, reboot.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> The way I figure - it will be faster than GTX460 768MB edition in all type of resolution ( though it's just a prediction of mine ).
> 
> One thing I expected from this card was more power efficiency but there seems to be none though  benchmarks will reveal all later.





Buddy if the pricing of 460 se is anywhere near 8k , its going to decimate 5770 for sure. Darn i bought my 5750 for 7.5k


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yep, @ 8k it would be great deal and will really put HD57xx series on hard competition but then again ATI may reduce the price of HD6850 or may even release a new gpu.



mohiuddin said:


> with 288 cores will it defeat gtx460.768mb !.  I don't think so.



but the mem bus on GTX460SE is 256bit but GTX460 768MB has mem bus of only 192bit - so this mem difference should effect the performance and I've only predicted the performance difference and as I said some benchmarks will prove which one is strionger.

As of now we can only pray that this card price stays at 8k range.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Buddy if the pricing of 460 se is anywhere near 8k , its going to decimate 5770 for sure. Darn i bought my 5750 for 7.5k



It happens when u r buying new Components we ll make mistakes !



asingh said:


> Best way it to completely remove the legacy driver and all related components (not the .net redistributables) and mount the new driver. At times the over-lay method causes confusion.
> 
> Driver Sweeper method is good if you cannot remove remnants, else remove just uninstall from the Windows manager, reboot, install, reboot.



it really hard to explain him cause he is just a basic noob ! 

But in Nvidia its really cool just install the new drivers thats all - no problem !


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It is not that. Even with nVidia you have to do a complete removal. If your friend is using XP then he HAS TO remove old drivers, with Win7 he can get away with over lay. I use Win7 but still prefer to remove and install the Radeon drives.


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> try installing d 10.10e hotfix not 10.11 coz it s*cks.then try turn it on.or best,reinstall win7 nd install d hotfix.hope,it will work...



 hi i read in one of the amd foeums that the catalyst driver itself is the troublemaker, someone commented that aero was ok after removing asus gamer OSD dunno where to find it in my computer,. also one more point there isno DWM in my registry ..... both in users and hkey local machine  i tried to put one and restart didn8 help so please comment


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> yep, @ 8k it would be great deal and will really put HD57xx series on hard competition but then again ATI may reduce the price of HD6850 or may even release a new gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u post some benchmark-links(reliable) 4 460se if possible.btw,tesselation nd render heavy games will get a tiny boost from mem bus nd extra mem.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I'm eagerly finding one and if I can even find a single one I'll post the benchmarks for sure.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which one is better at 1600by1200 res.

gtx460 1gb or 6850 at stock.i m sick of seeing bechsites.

*I* downloaded avp bench dx11 few minutes before 2 bench my hd5770 from guru3d.com.but cann't mod config settings.it has a read me.txt file where mentioned--

<<"'The user may also specify the use of a config file to set various 
rendering properties. If no config file is specified the Benchmark
will run at it's default settings (which are listed below).

To use a config file with the Benchmark, launch the exe with the
following on the command-line:
[/B]
	-config=name_of_your_config.txt

An example config file is included in the same directory as the 
Benchmark executable, with the name "AvP_Benchmark_Config.txt".

The default video settings, which can be changed, are:

* Resolution:                     Windows resolution at launch time
* Texture Quality:                High (Low/Medium/High/Very High)
* Shadow Quality:                 High (Off/Low/Medium/High)
* Anisotropic Filtering:          16 (1 to 16)
* Screen Space Ambient Occlusion: On (Off/On)"'>>


i dont know how 2 open or use commandline or such other things.piz,help me 2 mod d config settings.i m really blind at this,so plz write as detail as u can, posting images of what should i do, will greatly be helpful.btw,i use win7.

guyz,*what is this?*

The NVIDIA Blog - Testing NVIDIA vs. AMD Image Quality

if those r true (hope not), amd should say ssssooorrrryyyy and giveup those tweaks from ccc and drivers.


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> which one is better at 1600by1200 res.
> 
> gtx460 1gb or 6850 at stock.i m sick of seeing bechsites.
> 
> ...


You are referring to nVidia website about ati image control ability, net very useful.

Anyway all ATI 5xxx cards suffer from a filtering issue, you can see this in game from trackmania(also shown in anandtech hd6870 review), also 3dcenter filter tester shows this issue, this has been rectified as of HD6xxx series but all 5xxx owners are screwed, this issue ONLY crops up for some old dx9 games like unreal etc, most new games do not have this issue and its not a big one.

To use command lines you need to open command prompt, and navigate to the directory that has the game exe, then type according to the command.

Also another way to use these is to create a shortcut to the exe file and add the commands to the target path.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^the news is important as it is included from d third party 3dimage analysers.btw,in win7 how will i open comand prompt....i said im totally new in this line...(srry 4 bothering)


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> ^^the news is important as it is included from d third party 3dimage analysers.btw,in win7 how will i open comand prompt....i said im totally new in this line...(srry 4 bothering)


Open the start menu, type cmd in search box and go.

PS: This what filter tester shows for my HD5850:
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/2439/qweez.jpg

The two sides should be same, on my earlier 9800gtx+ they were same.


----------



## shubhankar (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

with hd 5670 can i play all games?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can play most of the games though I doubt if you can play latest games at full HD resolution.For new games you might not be able play at full HD resolution with all the eye-candies turned on.
BTW what kinda games(genre n how old) are you planning to play?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ HD is maximum HD5670 can play & offer good playable FPS on almost all games. Full HD is a bit too much for that card. old games will be playable in Full HD but newer resource heavy ones, no chance.


----------



## sri1979 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am having MB Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H due to lighting the integrated display is out, company refused to replace the mb and alternatively i am not getting AM2+ MB in similar capacity. I have got DDR2 RAM. Display is working if i use graphic card through pci slot. My budget is upto 4000, pls suggest a gud graphic card. I have tried for Sapphire HD 5670 512MB but the company person saying only 1 GB is available and 512Mb has been stopped. Pls advise. My processor is Athlon 64X2


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can order Sapphire HD5670 512MB online from SMC or theitwares.SMC is good & reliable.


----------



## sri1979 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sir,
Can u provide the link for SMC. . i enquired with itwares , no stock for 512mb.Can u suggest any other alternative graphic card in the budget below 4000


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude "sir" sounds way too formal & British..
SMC website - smcinternational.in
Well for under 4k you can have GT220,9500GT.But both aint that good.But Zotac 9600GT for around 4.4k should be good.But again 5670 512MB beats 9600GT for that price range.
And in ATI for around 4k(±.2/.3k) options are 5450,5550,4670.But again Sapphire HD5670 512MB beats all these cards at only 4.4k.
I would say call up smc & inquire about the availability of Sapphire 5670.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

else try get HD5570 1Gb DDR3 (not came across any 512Mb version). little cheaper than HD5670 but still not too much slower.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ though it's decent gfx card it's overpriced - last time I checked Sapphire HD5570 1GB DDR3 was 4.6k and Sapphire HD5570 1GB GDDR5 was 5.8k

Other Best Alternative is Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ 4.6/4.8k - get it from SMC or you may try lynx-india/techshop.in etc.

Under 4k - Sapphier HD4670 @ 3.9k or Zotac 9600GT Eco Edition @ 3.6 - make your choice.


----------



## sri1979 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have enquired with smc/lynx. HD 5670/512 is not available. I am literally in a catch 22 situation. I am not even getting  MB(IGP-GPU) supporting AM2+ socket.


----------



## trickr18 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hie all!!!! m planning to buy a graphics card about 512 mb or more bt my budget is around 6000 for laptop,can anyone suggest.my config is 500gb hdd,3gb ram,i5 core


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dude you can't upgrade laptop's GPU and neither can you buy a new GPU for laptop!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

From another thread



> A discrete graphic card can be upgraded by completely opening the laptop (Screen & all).
> But this is pointless. Getting Mobile version of graphic card is difficult enough in US/UK let alone India.
> 
> The performance improvement will not be as good as a new laptop you can buy from the cards money and sale of current laptop.
> ...


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Isn't there any review on 460se now?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ though it's decent gfx card it's overpriced - last time I checked Sapphire HD5570 1GB DDR3 was 4.6k and Sapphire HD5570 1GB GDDR5 was 5.8k



i should have mentioned. alternate to HD5670 is HD5570. if HD5670 isn't avl as its always in short supply.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*GTX 460 SE 1GB Benchmark Reviews*


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi people for helping me fix the ATI -AERO (WIN 7) issue and also guiding e in purchasimg a good graphics card....
FINALLY AFTER REPEATED TRIAL AND ERROR METHODS I WAS ABLE TO FIND THE SOULTION FOR MY AERO PROBLEM I HAVE ALREADY UPLOADED THE DETAILS OF HOW TO IN BLOGSPOT AND WILL SOON UPLOAD HOW IN THINK DIGIT ALSO ONLY AFTER FEW OTHERS SAY THEIR OPINION ABOUT IT
THE ADDRESS IS
bon Voyage .......: SOLVED PROBLEMS #1 - WINDOWS 7 AERO ISSUE


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys nvidia is coming up with its dual gpu solution in the form of gtx 595. It will have 2 gtx 580 bridged together in a single pcb. Will be launched at the same time as Antilles from amd and both these cards will take on each other like never before.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ definitely not 2 X GTX580. maybe 2X GTX560 or so. else it'll break all records for power consumption as well as heat.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Guys nvidia is coming up with its dual gpu solution in the form of *gtx 595*. It will have 2 gtx 580 bridged together in a single pcb. Will be launched at the same time as Antilles from amd and both these cards will take on each other like never before.



Where you read this..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ya we need proof....i.e source......


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes link please.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Here are the links. Check this & this.

This also might sport two gf 114 (gtx 560) or might be two full fledged gf 110 gpu's. They are ready but nvidia is waiting for antilles.

@ sam.shab

Who know's, it might topple amd's apple cart and yes break records in form of benchmarks. And everybody knows what nvidia can do.There's absolutely no question about it. What say?


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so after a long time they are making dual gpu gfx cards.


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Ya, after the GTX295. What will we do with so much power.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Wait for 40xx*40xx resolution monitors to hit the market. That's the resolution for digital theatre screens roughly (I'm not sure though) saw this in silent hill shattered memories where you get into a cinema and get to read the specs of its projector.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Dude are there any 25--×16-- single monitors?I know we can get that resolution by multi-monitor setup but what single monitors one?


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ yes there are monitors with such resolution. but they cost in the range of 35k to 45k. usually are of 27" and  30" size.
check  Dell site for such monitors.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Boring, so many gfxcard card r coming but no suitable game releases.what happened,is d end of d pc game arrived?plz,say no...and what we will play on 6990 or 595, new vegus or cod.black ops or nfs.hp...!!!


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ you can TRY to play Crysis/wahead on 1920x1080 with enthusiast shaders and then see the 6990/595 getting their ass whipped :lol


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ you can TRY to play Crysis/wahead on 1920x1080 with enthusiast shaders and then see the 6990/595 getting their ass whipped :lol



why don't u get it?crysis is a 2 years old game.we want new demanding games.btw,in ur settings crysis will no more be a problem 4 those.u could rather tell about metro 2033 .it will be a problem...but,we want new revolutionary games with dx11.nd no more games on dx9 or even dx10 only...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ sam.shab
> 
> Who know's, it might topple amd's apple cart and yes break records in form of benchmarks. And everybody knows what nvidia can do.There's absolutely no question about it. What say?



yes. & if GTX595 really ends up with 2 GF110 die, most probably it'll be named "Nvidia Gefore GTX595 AC Edition". a AC will be bundled with that card


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^...Nice One!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> yes. & if GTX595 really ends up with 2 GF110 die, most probably it'll be named "Nvidia Gefore GTX595 AC Edition". a AC will be bundled with that card



or 'gtx 595 nc' bundled with liquid nitrogen cooler..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey come on guys its not gonna be that hot. Nvidia will definitely come up with something to tackle the heat. Its gonna stay in the same level of antilles in the heat department.

Besides gtx 580 is much cooler than gtx480. So its a good sign don't you think?


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^gtx 580 is already using a vapor cooler at stock. What will a 595gtx use?or we will use it in our kitchen? 2 purpose will may be served - 'cook n play'. Don't mind ,we also joked like this before d 580release but it surprised us all.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Ya, after the GTX295. What will we do with so much power.



may be we will use it for Ultra Definition gaming @3,840 x 2,160

Read Here

other than that I think crysis 2 or sequel of Metro 2033 will come up with heavy system requirements and to enjoy those games even at HD resolution we may need powerbuzz! ( not powerful ) gpus like this.

Some really high end pcs makers like AVA, Cyberpower etc. will use these in their rigs for sure  ( they already have 4x GTX480 slied rig ).

Meanwhile we can use it for cracking passwords like some russian hacker with quad slied GTX 595 - imagine the power 8 gpus working all together.


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> why don't u get it?crysis is a 2 years old game.we want new demanding games.btw,in ur settings crysis will no more be a problem 4 those.u could rather tell about metro 2033 .it will be a problem...but,we want new revolutionary games with dx11.nd no more games on dx9 or even dx10 only...



try fallout las-VEGAS or nfs hot pursuit (2010) and for your information crysis warhead is a real good ass whipper the only card i saw fared well last time i played the game was 8800gtx 1 gb ddr3 ALPHA DOG OC edition . the best card then had to spend a fortune to get hold of one


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Yes those were a bomb when they were released. Most settled for the 8600GT.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Yes and i was one of those who settled for 8600gt. After 3 years of service, my card recently went kaput. rip 8600gt.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmmm......
gtx 595 on the way...eh?
nvidia must do something to curb their heat problem
otherwise it will be AMD's year again


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

I need buying advise for a new grafix card and PSU, 

I have already setttlled for the smps - Gigabyte Superb 460W GE-R460-V1 Power Supply

my motherboard Model No is: MSI K9V2AM -  MS-7501, AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor, 4GB RAM,

My budget is 10k.

Kindly advise the best options.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Does that budget of yours(10k) include both GPU & PSU or only GPU?
Anyways if 10k for both - since you've already opted for Giga PSU(around 2k) you would be left with 8k for GPU.In that case go for Sapphire HD5770.
If 10k for only GPU - I would suggest you to add 1.5k more & go for Sapphire HD6850 or MSI HD6850!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



maxtrixkhan said:


> try fallout las-VEGAS or nfs hot pursuit (2010) and for your information crysis warhead is a real good ass whipper the only card i saw fared well last time i played the game was 8800gtx 1 gb ddr3 ALPHA DOG OC edition . the best card then had to spend a fortune to get hold of one



is 8800gtx=gtx595 .lol.
Crysis/warhead were very taxing 4 their times even 4 todays. But not 4 high 5xx gtx or 6xxxhd...we want new more games like metro,crysis etc, which can take down gtx595 or hd6990 easily...btw, crysis did it's job well done..


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^my budget of 10k is only for the GPU.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Does that budget of yours(10k) include both GPU & PSU or only GPU?
> Anyways if 10k for both - since you've already opted for Giga PSU(around 2k) you would be left with 8k for GPU.In that case go for Sapphire HD5770.
> If 10k for only GPU - I would suggest you to add 1.5k more & go for Sapphire HD6850 or MSI HD6850!!



i think gigabyte 5770 would be better than sapphire...coz cheaper,and also a solid performar.(i m using it)..and for psu go thermaltake450w.it is really a good psu.i m not so sure about Gigabyte superb psus



desai_amogh said:


> ^^my budget of 10k is only for the GPU.



then go 4 6850 as ssb1551 suggested it..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> i think gigabyte 5770 would be better than sapphire...coz cheaper,and also a solid performar.(i m using it)..and for psu go thermaltake450w.it is really a good psu.i m not so sure about Gigabyte superb psus



Never seen Giga 5770 in any of the online stores.Though I've come across Biostar 5770.I'll look for it again at all the sites I know of.
Thermaltake PSUs are scarcely available.I couldn't find it in theitwares/techshop/smc.I'll look for it in mediahome(they might have) or deltapage.But shipping charges of mediahome are way too much.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

My suggestion will be *Zotac GTX 460 768 MB @ 10.25K. *This card is more powerful than HD 5770 and will provide better gaming experience in gaming. Plus you will get CUDA and PhysX.
The price is from Lynx-India.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Never seen Giga 5770 in any of the online stores.Though I've come across Biostar 5770.I'll look for it again at all the sites I know of.
> Thermaltake PSUs are scarcely available.I couldn't find it in theitwares/techshop/smc.I'll look for it in mediahome(they might have) or deltapage.But shipping charges of mediahome are way too much.



my bad.in my area they r available...but if he find those he should go 4 those.



Cilus said:


> My suggestion will be *Zotac GTX 460 768 MB @ 10.25K. *This card is more powerful than HD 5770 and will provide better gaming experience in gaming. Plus you will get CUDA and PhysX.
> The price is from Lynx-India.



don't u think 6850 4 around 11k~12k will be better than that768mb version...in fact 6850 is equal or a bit better than 460 1gb version.


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ and it OC'es like hell, to  6870 stock levels.
definitely an excellent buy for additional 1.2-1.7k.   check smc.


edit:  dunno how 6850 compares to gtx460 768mb after they BOTH are Oc'ed to their individual  max speeds with voltage tweak. 
how do their respective architectures respond to frequency scaling?
the way i compare cards is after they both have been OC to max.

also,  @ desai_amogh, the games you play and the resolution will help in deciding between Nvidia and ati.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If 6850 is available @ 11K, then it is ok. Actually I suggested it considering tour budget


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> why don't u get it?crysis is a 2 years old game.we want new demanding games.btw,in ur settings crysis will no more be a problem 4 those.u could rather tell about metro 2033 .it will be a problem...but,we want new revolutionary games with dx11.nd no more games on dx9 or even dx10 only...




dude i accept you are right i  just tested crysis warhead with all options on and in highest resolution man with only alittle bit overclocking say 10% i was able to get it run in 35 fps 
but Metro 2033 is something else in DX11 with tesellation and all those stuff on i got only 20 fps man and during explosions not to mention i cant see anything man that slow . so i tried different settings finally i found out its good even at dx 10 and the anti aliasing should be changed to MS AAA thats all is needed 

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz think tanks of think digit



mohiuddin said:


> my bad.in my area they r available...but if he find those he should go 4 those.
> 
> 
> 
> don't u think 6850 4 around 11k~12k will be better than that768mb version...in fact 6850 is equal or a bit better than 460 1gb version.



people for your kind information ALL ati cards from 5xxx. sereis onwards will have physX capabilities if you have a doubt i will be demonstrating it on my blog in a few days i am searching for a better version of fraps 
if PHysX and CUDA are the only problem you wonder aginst the ati series graphics cards Its time for you to start reading a  lot 
about  what is PHysX ?????


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Are you sure ATI card will have PhysX...?


----------



## sri1979 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi,

If i purchase Sapphire HD 5670 512 from Uk(as my friend is there and returning next week) will it work in the india.  I mean is the product universaly usable or its country wise.Pls also advise whether PCI express connector(smps) is required for installing this card


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think warranty will be an issue!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

make it more clear about phyx.give a link.will my 5770 support phyx?



sri1979 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If i purchase Sapphire HD 5670 512 from Uk(as my friend is there and returning next week) will it work in the india.  I mean is the product universaly usable or its country wise.Pls also advise whether PCI express connector(smps) is required for installing this card



yea,no problem 2 run in india.no pci connector is needed.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Are you sure ATI card will have PhysX...?




i think he meant ATI steam (or stream) [now renamed in 6xxx series]


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI card uses physics processing capabilities by Havok and Ageia is making it for nvidia.

There was some rumors that you can install physX ( Nvidia+Ageia ) driver  for ATI gfx cards though they were some kind of moded driver.

And some people claim that they have succeeded to enable physyx effects in some games with ATI gfx cards.

But I don't think any of this is true - to get nvidia physX with an ATI gfx card you need to have a discrete nvidia gpu and configure it as a PPU through modified drivers.


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Aegia PhysX : Developed by Aegia and taken over by nVidia. Cannot render on ATI.

Havok : Physics SDK developed by the same. Runs off the CPU.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think PhysX is not possible with any ATI card till now. They have the firepower to run it but the PhysX library has been implemented not to be run on any hardware other than Nvidia.

Now only thing is possible is to add an Nvidia card as dedicated PhysX card along with the ATI card by using some hacked Nvdia driver.
Actually this is a marketing policy by Nvidia to highlight their cards and show people that they have it, forget about the performance.
There is an in-depth review available in Toms hardware where they displayed when single card is used for Game+PhysX and single Card + CPU PhysX, the performance difference is minimal. Only dedicated PhysX enabled cards having power greater than equal to 9600 GT (64 stream processor) if added then can only show some significant performance over CPU PhysX.

The reason behind it is currently PhysX is using older X87 instruction set of CPU and Nvidia does not optimize it for using SSE2, SSE3 or new SSE4. If optimized, CPU physX actually has bright future.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys

i wana buy an amd radeon gpu below 10k

have been using an xfx 8600gt, but aint too happy with it (overheating issues and multiple rma), am currently on my 3rd 8600
service is not an issue as i have personal terms with the distributor

i have shortlisted the 5770
but i am confused about which brand to go with
the msi hawk edition looks good but i have never used an msi product before and have no idea about their service support, same is the case with sapphire

is there any other card i should be lukin at, that fits the budget
will be using the new card for 2-3 yrs

i am currently using an 19" with 1440x900 resol. which i am planning to upgrade to 22"

my system-
phenom 955be
asus m4a87td evo
2gb corsair ddr3
corsair vx550


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If you game at 1920×1080 resolution then it would be better to get 6850(for around 11k).If you game at 1650×1050 resolution then get 5770!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vishalg

around 10k you might find gtx460 768mb. although i will say spend 1k more for sapphire 6850. BTW mention your system please.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

the 6850 will be outside my budget, whereas eve a oc 5770 like msi r5770 hawk is well within my budget
BTW is there a lot of performance diff between 5770 and 6850 coz spec wise they seem very similar

system info added

what about the service support of msi and sapphire in india??

wana go with radeon only


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

6850 is better as compared to 5770..i asked for your system config buddy.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

certainly better, but expensive too

i have added it in the original post bro


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

your config is fine for those cards


----------



## Cilus (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

What is the resolution you are planing to use? IF it is Full HD (1920X1080) then some of the currents game will not run fluently in their high or highest setting. In My case there was a considerable fps drop when I switched to full HD, even in case of Call of Juarez 2. Batman Arkum Asylum or Crysis will affect much the performance.
So better wait for sometime to get your extra budget 1K and go for HD 6850.


----------



## vishalg (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i am planning to go full hd in a yrs time 
what the price of a 6850 and from where can i order it online (at a reasonable price)
i guess the price of 6850 must be on the higher side as its a new card
which brand should i go with if i choose 6850??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think Sapphire 6850 is for 11k n MSI 6850 is for 11.5k at SMC,not cent percent sure though so please don't hold it agianst me!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> i am planning to go full hd in a yrs time
> what the price of a 6850 and from where can i order it online (at a reasonable price)
> i guess the price of 6850 must be on the higher side as its a new card
> which brand should i go with if i choose 6850??



Sapphire & MSI are @ same price  

XFX is good but RMA is problem ! (RASHI)

Better go for Sapphire or MSi


----------



## vishalg (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ssb
msi is 11700 ans sapphire at 11200 on smc

@damngoodman
can you confirm the xfx's price, i wont be having any problems with rashi
so if xfx is good i can consider it too
how is msi and sapphire service support??

can the price of 6850 be expected to drop in a month or two??
(while i save for it)

also dont you guys think that 68xx series is very new, hence not tried and tested like 5770??
i am leaning towards 5770 for purely monetary reasons


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I tolja "not cent percent sure"..But hey I was close(usually I get the numbers wrong 'cause I've very bad memory).Yesterday I had checked the prices.
BTW do they(SMC) have XFX's 6850?
The reduction of prices will depend on 2 things :
1.)Pricing of 69-- series &
2.)Reduction in GTX460 prices & further reduction in GTX470.(Purely my thoughts so please don't criticize).
Just play the waiting game till a couple of weeks after the launch of 69-- series & if the prices don't fall then go for 6850(provided you have saved up enough).


----------



## vishalg (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^hahaha, you were close 
nopes, smc only has msi and sapphire models
delta peri. has xfx range

can someone comment on msi and sapphire service support


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> ^^^hahaha, you were close
> nopes, smc only has msi and sapphire models
> delta peri. has xfx range
> 
> can someone comment on msi and sapphire service support



GTX 460 1GB the price will reduce , im not sure abt the HD 6850 cause its newly lauched card 

if u afford 12K then Get GTX 460 1GB , The OCed GTX 460 1GB touches HD 6870 

HD 6870 or HD 6850 cant OC much !


----------



## Cilus (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

From where you get that HD 6850 can't OC much? Every brand is now releasing their tweaked version of 6850 and their performance is somehow 15 to 20% better than the reference version. Even the reference board can be Oced without any problem to get 6 to 10% boost.
And it beasts all the reference GTX 460 768 MB and actually equal to 1 GB version.
regarding HD 6870, it is far ahead of GTX 460 1 GB, even the over clocked one. Even if  say a super clocked GTX 460 reduces the performance gap, that one is going to cost more than the reference version too.

So @ 10 to 11K budget HD 6850 is the best option for the OP.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ with you..Within 11k nothing beats 6850!!


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys...

I am going to buy Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 1 GB DDR5..

I have Asus P5QPL-AM Motherboard.

The confusion is...

My motherboard has x16 PCIe Slot of 1.1 Architecture.

whereas the gfx card is PCIe 2.0..

so will it be a problem ?

I've seen few people having few problems of gfx card not detecting...

Need quick replies.
Help me out...


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It will not be a problem. PCIe 2.0 is backward compatible to 1.1.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> From where you get that HD 6850 can't OC much? Every brand is now releasing their tweaked version of 6850 and their performance is somehow 15 to 20% better than the reference version. Even the reference board can be Oced without any problem to get 6 to 10% boost.
> And it beasts all the reference GTX 460 768 MB and actually equal to 1 GB version.
> regarding HD 6870, it is far ahead of GTX 460 1 GB, even the over clocked one. Even if  say a super clocked GTX 460 reduces the performance gap, that one is going to cost more than the reference version too.
> 
> So @ 10 to 11K budget HD 6850 is the best option for the OP.


Nowadays everybody is clever and intelligent and also very precise, so how on earth a GTX 460 is selling at higher price than a HD 6870 and why will people accept it? Is Nvidia that mad, I ain't sure. I don't get this frankly.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

NVIDIA GTX 460 was release to fight against Amd 5770 so then their pricing is fair in spite of Amd es 5770.But now ati fights back and released 6850@11k so their price vs performance is better than nvidia 460.
Nvidia should drop their 460 pricing then their will a real fight.
Wait till Jan 2011 NVIDIA is releasing GTX 560.I am hoping to buy this card with corsair 550vx


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> From where you get that HD 6850 can't OC much? Every brand is now releasing their tweaked version of 6850 and their performance is somehow 15 to 20% better than the reference version. Even the reference board can be Oced without any problem to get 6 to 10% boost.
> And it beasts all the reference GTX 460 768 MB and actually equal to 1 GB version.
> regarding HD 6870, it is far ahead of GTX 460 1 GB, even the over clocked one. Even if  say a super clocked GTX 460 reduces the performance gap, that one is going to cost more than the reference version too.
> 
> So @ 10 to 11K budget HD 6850 is the best option for the OP.




Damngoodman999 was talking about the msi gtx 460 hawk which is a overcloced version and its true that it touches a stock 6870's performance.

Pricing is more or less the same and you get the added benefits of cuda and physx and a bit better tesselation prowess.

oc'ed versions of 6850 and 6870 aren't out yet but they too will cost more.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> GTX 460 1GB the price will reduce , im not sure abt the HD 6850 cause its newly lauched card
> 
> if u afford 12K then Get GTX 460 1GB , The OCed GTX 460 1GB touches HD 6870
> 
> HD 6870 or HD 6850 cant OC much !



6850 can't ocmuch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wtf r u talking?see d reviews again.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

1st of all Oced version of 6870 is not possible right now as AMD only allowing their reference PCB to its board partners for HD 6870.

There are plenty of Overclocked version of 6850 is in the market, may be gonna hit India very soon. Examples are MSI Radeon HD 6850 Cyclone OC , Power Color Radeon HD PCS+ (820 MHz compared to 770 MHz reference), ASUS EAH6850 etc and all of them perform on the per with GTX 460 1 GB. Their Tessellation performance is also improved compared to 5800 series. compared to CUDA you will also get ATI Stream or APP (Accelerated parallel Processing).

And PhysX hmm, tricky thing. Check out the analysis in Tomshardware. When a single Gfx card is used for PhysX and Game their performance is not very different from CPU PhysX. Untill you have a dedicated card equivalent to minimum 9600GT, there won't be any earth shattering difference.

That's why today's most of the Tech review sites like Tomshardware or guru3d don't recommend cards for CUDA or PhysX, they said it is a add on feature but not at all any deciding factor, at least for now.
Regarding Tessellation performance in Tomshardware review is is told that *"At the end of the day, Nvidia still outperforms AMD in synthetic measures of tessellation. But we still haven't seen a game capable of coming anywhere close to giving Nvidia an advantage due to its geometric processing potential."*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Cilus 

MSi & powercolor has launched their OCed Edition in their website ,  Nothing crossed 940Mhz for HD 6870 , as For APP its not in to Many application Right now , but sure it ll in the future

As I said GTX 460 OCing is good Many did 900Mhz will out hassle 
Look in to urself HD 6870 & HD 6850 vs. GTX 460 1GB: An Overclocking Study - Page 8

If He is Going for HD 6870 its best price for the card , MY OPINION -  Just save the money get HD 6870 worth it !


----------



## vishalg (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thnx for all your opinion guys 

my main problem is budget, so i guess if i cam wait amonth or two i can go for 6850 and for now i can only afford a 5770
i am itching to play games like cod blk ops, nfs hp and moh

*
BTW which brand of these card should i go for???
is msi and sapphire service support good in india?*


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yup... they are good


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Also check for Power color. Last time I checked in Kolkata Power color cards for all the HD 5000 series are available. You can also get a hand on the OCed version of the HD 6850. They come with 2 Yrs of warranty.

damngoodman999, thanks for the link. However I never told that 6870 can be over clocked, in fact in the 1st place I've mentioned its over clocking potential is limited. I was only talking about Over clocking potential of HD 6850.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ cilus , look at this
non-reference i think o.0

MSI Global ? Graphics Cards -Best-quality, Military Class Component, designed for overclocking.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> @ cilus , look at this
> non-reference i think o.0
> 
> MSI Global ? Graphics Cards -Best-quality, Military Class Component, designed for overclocking.



Hmm.. A great looking card with minor overclock and have good potential for more over clocking. I think AMD has removed the restriction then. It was mentioned in Guru3D that till now HD 6870 is a complete reference card.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

but 6850 cyclone is not listed in thr official site, but there r pics in google

any idea abt the pricing of 6850 hawk [when it wil b released]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> damngoodman999, thanks for the link. However I never told that 6870 can be over clocked, in fact in the 1st place I've mentioned its over clocking potential is limited. I was only talking about Over clocking potential of HD 6850.



I never Said HD 6850 not to buy ! The beginners for graphics card shall buy HD 6850 , Those who Know How to tweak GTX 460 then it ll be very easy ,I prefer Nvidia over Ati - Especially the DRIVERS ! 

Ati always manufacture Gr8 video card but their Big drawback is  Drivers !


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*How to convert MSI NVIDIA GeForceGTX 465 1GB Twin Frozr II Golden Edition to GTX 470 1.2 GB*-YouTube - MSI NVIDIA GeForceGTX 465 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition GTX 470 Flash Unlock Guide Linus Tech Tips

Its amazing............


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> I never Said HD 6850 not to buy ! The beginners for graphics card shall buy HD 6850 , Those who Know How to tweak GTX 460 then it ll be very easy ,I prefer Nvidia over Ati - Especially the DRIVERS !
> 
> AtI always manufacture Gr8 video card but their Big drawback is  Drivers !


Listen, I don't wanna start a fight for which one better, 6850 or GTX 460. In most of your previous post you clearly mentioned that HD 6850 can't over clock much and that was the point of objection from my side as it is completely opposite actually, HD 6850 is a hell of a overclocker.
You never mentioned that it is your personal opinion or the driver issues. Yes ATI drivers supports are not as good as Nvidia but they are trying hard.

Also


> I never Said HD 6850 not to buy ! The beginners for graphics card shall buy HD 6850 , Those who Know How to tweak GTX 460 then it ll be very easy ,I prefer Nvidia over Ati - Especially the DRIVERS !



I did not get it. Those who know how to over clock GTX 460, can also overclock HD 6850 because for advance overclocking you need some third party software like RivaTuner or MSI Overdrive, which will display same kind of menu for both the cards. Voltage tweak option will not be available for HD 6870 reference models but it is available for HD 6850.

Regarding performance of a overclocked HD 6850, check out the review  in guru3d.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How much will the 5670 cost in Kolkata ??? Which should i get , Saphire , MSi or anything ???


----------



## clear_lot (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



amartya87 said:


> *How to convert MSI NVIDIA GeForceGTX 465 1GB Twin Frozr II Golden Edition to GTX 470 1.2 GB*-YouTube - MSI NVIDIA GeForceGTX 465 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition GTX 470 Flash Unlock Guide Linus Tech Tips
> 
> Its amazing............




FUC*KING AWESOME MAN!
GUY IS A GENIUS TO THINK OF SOMETHING LIKE THIS.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> FUC*KING AWESOME MAN!
> GUY IS A GENIUS TO THINK OF SOMETHING LIKE THIS.



Yeah he is genious.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mitraark said:


> How much will the 5670 cost in Kolkata ??? Which should i get , Saphire , MSi or anything ???



5k to 5.5k

MSI and Saphire are both good.


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Listen, I don't wanna start a fight for which one better, 6850 or GTX 460. In most of your previous post you clearly mentioned that HD 6850 can't over clock much and that was the point of objection from my side as it is completely opposite actually, HD 6850 is a hell of a overclocker.
> You never mentioned that it is your personal opinion or the driver issues. Yes ATI drivers supports are not as good as Nvidia but they are trying hard



they rn't trying hard.if were,their driver wouldn't become worse from 10.4 to gradually 10.11. They r too busy wid 6xxx release...that's disgusting that all >10.4 driverz s*ck worse.

Can any one post latest 69xx news..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Listen, I don't wanna start a fight for which one better, 6850 or GTX 460. In most of your previous post you clearly mentioned that HD 6850 can't over clock much and that was the point of objection from my side as it is completely opposite actually, HD 6850 is a hell of a overclocker.
> You never mentioned that it is your personal opinion or the driver issues. Yes ATI drivers supports are not as good as Nvidia but they are trying hard.
> 
> Also
> ...



This not abt Fight , I ve been an ATI fan u know ! their HD 4850 i luv it very much i even play many game @ full hD with that , but after updating drivers my performance was reduced instead of higher 

The drivers are the Key to Run many application @ its best ! so i am still waiting for GTX 5XX series , i was expecting to buy GTX 470 but the temperature was much higher !


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Which driver are you currently on, and what problems are you facing..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Its very long back in 2008 while Using HD 4850 9.1CAT to 9.5CAT


----------



## Chimu (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Could any one please tell which is the best graphics card around Rs.6000 and also a PSU which can handle it say at around Rs.2000. My specifications are:
Asus M2N MX 
AMD 62 X2 3800+
3 GB RAM
WD 500 GB HDD + Seagate 160 GB HDD 
LG DVD RW.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You have two options : A 9800GT 5.6k ( from MSI/Zotac ) + FSp Saga II 500W PSu @ 2.3k

The gfx card is based on DX10 though but iut's for if you need raw performance and CUDA. It's 10-15% faster

Other option is Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 DX11 Gfx card+FSP SAGA II 500W - _Recommended_

BTW, if you have trouble finding FSP PSU you can consider Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1k orCorsiar CX400W @ 2.6k.



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^Its very long back in 2008 while Using HD 4850 9.1CAT to 9.5CAT



err ... Cat 9.1 was released on jan 2009 - so how come you have used it on 2008. I think you have made some mistake/typo.

BTW, now the debate : HD6850 OCed vs. GTX 460 Oced :

*HD6850 Oced :*

Core Clock: 923MHz
Shader Clock: 923MHz
Memory Clock: 4792 MHz

*GTX 460 OCed :*

Core Clock: 949 MHz
Shader Clock: 1876 MHz
Memory Clock: 4300 MHz

3DMark Vantage GPU Score :

GTX 460 OC : 17907
HD 6850 OC : 15096

MW2 2560*1600 resolution :

HD 6850 OC : 84 FPS
GTX 460 OC : 76 FPS

MW2 1920*1200 resolution :

HD 6850 OC : 114 FPS
GTX 460 OC : 122 FPS


BFBC2 2560*1600 resolution :

HD 6850 OC : 30 FPS
GTX 460 OC : 29 FPS

BFBC2 1920*1200 resolution :

HD 6850 OC : 46 FPS
GTX 460 OC : 47 FPS

Sources : 1 2


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ nice compliation there!

so AFTER OC, gtx 4601gb performs better than OC hd6850.
+1 for Nvidia!!

one more observation is that AT STOCK SPEEDS, 6850 is faster than 460 in these benches.

its only AFTER A BIG OC that gtx 460 surpasses 6850 in all benches.
that means fermi gains a lot by OC. 

CONCLUSION: so if you are not OC'ing the card, buy a 6850.
                    if you are, then buy a gtx460.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Chimu said:


> Could any one please tell which is the best graphics card around Rs.6000 and also a PSU which can handle it say at around Rs.2000. My specifications are:
> Asus M2N MX
> AMD 62 X2 3800+
> 3 GB RAM
> ...



Like *topgear* said you have 2 options : 9800GT & 5670.
But 9800GT can get hot a lot & also would need a very good PSU(read nothing less than 450/500).
But 5670 is cooler than 9800 & can also work with 400W.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> You have two options : A 9800GT 5.6k ( from MSI/Zotac ) + FSp Saga II 500W PSu @ 2.3k
> 
> The gfx card is based on DX10 though but iut's for if you need raw performance and CUDA. It's 10-15% faster
> 
> ...



How could u remember exact date of release of drivers , its been 2 years hmmm its really a typo , i thought its DEC 2008 

Thats Ok 
Gr8 - So HD 6850 temperature should be over 100'DTemp  

With MSI Cyclone GTX 460 many did 900Mhz with 80Deg Max load temp , Nvidia has Physx & cuda to take advantage


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, some guys on another forum advised me not to get a HD6870 if I wasn't planning on crossfiring it in the future , get a HD5870 they said. What are your thoughts on this? The HD5870 is superior to the 6870 except at Tesselation , that much I know.
My budget is *14k-15k*.

Also , I heard that a Corsair VX450W can safely go upto 500W. Is this true?

*EDIT:* Looks like the HD5870 is way beyond my current budget. Guess I'll stick with the 6870


----------



## Cilus (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Very good comparison Topgear. However, 1 thing i need to ask, if the Ocing of both the cards in such a high degree can be done without a special cooling inside the cabinet or just default cooler is enough for it.

And HD 6850 has been released to compete against the GTX 460 768MB version, not with the 1 GB version, but still it can beat the 1 GB version in non Oced state and can compete neck to neck in Oced state. The performance difference in game is not at all anything high, its very very marginal. And look at the price point too, even in India, its 1k cheaper than the Non-Oced version of GTX 460 and in US market available @ $189 compared to standard $215 price of GTX 460 1 GB.
So hats of to AMD ATI.

And may be CUDA is a advantage to be more matured than ATI APP but PhysX, I really doubt that. Have a look at the review in Toms hardware regarding it. Using a middle range card for both game and PhysX will really cripple the performance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Hey guys, some guys on another forum advised me not to get a HD6870 if I wasn't planning on crossfiring it in the future , get a HD5870 they said. What are your thoughts on this? The HD5870 is superior to the 6870 except at Tesselation , that much I know.
> My budget is *14k-15k*.
> 
> Also , I heard that a Corsair VX450W can safely go upto 500W. Is this true?
> ...



Nvidia doesn't have any offerings within 15k that beats 6870 in gaming.GTX470 costs around 17k.But temperatures go high while using 470.Stick with 6870.Its the best at around 15k.
I have seen quite a few people recommend VX450 for configs with 6870 in it.So I guess its OK.


----------



## Chimu (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Like *topgear* said you have 2 options : 9800GT & 5670.
> But 9800GT can get hot a lot & also would need a very good PSU(read nothing less than 450/500).
> But 5670 is cooler than 9800 & can also work with 400W.



Thanks topgear and ssb1551 for your advice but i saw Asus customer care forum website has got lot of issues with ATI cards and my mobo with no replies so Nvidia is the only option. Also are there any good DX11 gpu's in 6K range, i can stretch my budget by 500-600Rs also gpu heating is an issue as i have no a.c. Please also do suggest a PSU which can handle my configuration.
Thank you.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Asus aint the only brand manufacturing ATI cards.Sapphire & MSI are very good.
Infact look for Sapphire's 512MB or 1GB of 5670.1GB would come for somewhere around 5.4k & 512MB for around 4.5k.
If you wanna look at nVidia way then 9800GT for around 6k is your best option.But it heats up a lot & also needs a very good PSU.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I am using a 9800GT for over an year now, but what's heating up issue? Mine goes to 70-71 C when I play constantly for 6-7 hours, Is that too much heating up? Don't know, but one thing I don't like at all is- When playing it sounds a lot, I mean the Fan spins a lot and makes some noise.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Nvidia doesn't have any offerings within 15k that beats 6870 in gaming.GTX470 costs around 17k.But temperatures go high while using 470.Stick with 6870.Its the best at around 15k.
> I have seen quite a few people recommend VX450 for configs with 6870 in it.So I guess its OK.



Okay , thanks boss!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Hey guys, some guys on another forum advised me not to get a HD6870 if I wasn't planning on crossfiring it in the future , get a HD5870 they said. What are your thoughts on this? The HD5870 is superior to the 6870 except at Tesselation , that much I know.
> My budget is *14k-15k*.
> 
> Also , I heard that a Corsair VX450W can safely go upto 500W. Is this true?
> ...



No problem with HD 6870 , dont worry with in 15K budget HD 6870 is best BET no problems found yet !

only 10% slower than HD 5870 ,even HD 6870 is latest ATI card which has many display ports than HD 5870 also eyefinity with all HD 6870


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ithehappy, the temperature is fine but not the fan sound. clean the card well. if possible open up the card, clean the old & hardened TIM. apply a fresh layer. than you can lower fan speed without affecting temperature.



damngoodman999 said:


> How could u remember exact date of release of drivers , its been 2 years hmmm its really a typo , i thought its DEC 2008



well Cat 9.1 was released 30th jan 2009.



> Title:	ATI Catalyst Drivers 9.1 XP
> Filename:	        9-1_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_74230.exe
> File size:	        37.45MB (39,270,328 bytes)
> Requirements:	Windows XP / 2003
> ...



link: Download ATI Catalyst Drivers 9.1 XP - Technical Details - FileHippo.com

topgear gave you a shocker


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Okay , thanks boss!






you MIGHT also consider zotac gtx470 @ 15.4k at SMC.
it is >=  hd6870.  
though with higher power consumption and heating.
also has Physx and CUDA, which might be useful to you.
do you OC? 
if yes, then gtx470 will get OC higher than 6870 and gain performance more per MHZ increased.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> well Cat 9.1 was released 30th jan 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya Y a Ya ya ... I got it !


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> you MIGHT also consider zotac gtx470 @ 15.4k at SMC.
> it is >=  hd6870.
> though with higher power consumption and heating.
> also has Physx and CUDA, which might be useful to you.
> ...



I considered that card, but I'm not sure if my Corsair VX450W will be able to support that, thanks to the increased power consumption. You can check my specs in my signature. Let me know if the VX450W can power that card and my current hardware.

And no, I have never overclocked any card.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> @ithehappy, the temperature is fine but not the fan sound. clean the card well. if possible open up the card, clean the old & hardened TIM. apply a fresh layer. than you can lower fan speed without affecting temperature.



First of all the fan doesn't make any sound when I am not playing. It runs pretty cool @50-52 C and no sound, but when I start gaming gradually the sound increases, as high the graphic comes the fan sound increases. My card doesn't have much dust coz I clean it with Vacuum Cleaner. And frankly I am not an expert do the steps you mentioned. Thanks for your input anyway.

Regards.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> I considered that card, but I'm not sure if my Corsair VX450W will be able to support that, thanks to the increased power consumption. You can check my specs in my signature. Let me know if the VX450W can power that card and my current hardware.
> 
> And no, I have never overclocked any card.



considering that you have OC'ed your processor, Oc'ing the card is MUCH simpler. 
and more importantly, OC'ing the card will give you MUCH MORE benefit than an OC processor in games.
also, as you have a quadcore at 3ghz, cpu wont be a bottleneck in ANY modern game.
i dont think that vx450 will be able to handle your cpu/system and the gtx470. not so sure if it can handle the 6870 as well.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> I considered that card, but I'm not sure if my Corsair VX450W will be able to support that, thanks to the increased power consumption. You can check my specs in my signature. Let me know if the VX450W can power that card and my current hardware.
> 
> And no, I have never overclocked any card.



HD 6870 takes less power u have option for HD 6850 , GTX 460 1GB or HD 6870 

My pick wud be HD 6870 it ll work , VX 450 max output is 550W


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> You have two options : A 9800GT 5.6k ( from MSI/Zotac ) + FSp Saga II 500W PSu @ 2.3k
> 
> The gfx card is based on DX10 though but iut's for if you need raw performance and CUDA. It's 10-15% faster
> 
> ...



it is a decent oc comparison.but 6850 can work proportionatly upto 1010mhz.so d resultz u mentioned might change abit.



damngoodman999 said:


> HD 6870 takes less power u have option for HD 6850 , GTX 460 1GB or HD 6870
> 
> My pick wud be HD 6870 it ll work , VX 450 max output is 550W



a vx450 will be enough..but considering future pc upgrage he should opt 4 a500w psu ..may be delta or asus or crosair or xfx...but 12v rails' current is more important than just total watt.btw,vx 450's max output 550w,doesn't mean that it can provide continously 550w.if it has OPP circuit than it will shutdown when it exceeds its full capacity...


----------



## Chimu (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

How is GTS450 compared to 9800GT in terms of performance. At what price is it being sold in Mumbai.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTS 450 - 7.5k
9800GT - 6k. Not sure

Whats your uses and budget??
If you want to game, get the HD5770 for 7.8k

If you need CUDA, get GTS 450 Cyclone for 7.8k.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Chimu ...replying to your earlier post... get a Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR5..its the best bet for you in that range....no issues at all...I got this card a few days ago only...It cost me 5.2k + VAT....superb card...


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^At what resolution do you play most of the games?


----------



## shiv_buwade (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi All,


I am planning to buy a graphic card of around *6K. *
For Which one I should go ATI or NVIDIA and which one is the best for my system?
Card should be able to run this game with a resolution of 1600x900 with high graphic detail:
1.       Need for Speed : Hot pursuit 
2.       Far Cry 2
3.       Age Of Empires 3

My system configuration is:
1. Processor:     Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9550 (12M Cache, 2.83 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
2. Motherboard: Intel® Desktop Board DG43GT 
3. Ram:             HP 2x2GB RAM@800FSB
4. Power Supply: ZEB - 600 W
5. HDD:             1. Seagate 1 TB
                        2. WD 500 GB


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Extend your budget by 1K and get a MSI HD 5750 @ 7.1K. It can play all the games in high setting at that resolution you mentioned. At 6K you can get cards but not sure about their playing all games in highest setting.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes, the 5750 can run all games on high settings at 1600x900. Currently using the card with a samsung 2033 sw plus and i'm totally satisfied with its performance. Mine is an asus eah 5750 formula and bought that for 7.5k.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ssb1551 .. I play at 1440 x 900 ...


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *shiv_buwade* - before upgrading your GPU upgrade your PSU!!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

For 5750 getting a new PSU is not required. Zebronics 600W can handle it and it is not gonna explode.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I got some problem guys...need help...I know its not the right thread..but still...

Today after a slight power disruption in my area..my UPS failed to supply power to my system....PC shut down with the UPS producing constant beep sound...

So I was wondering whether my UPS is falling short of the power required by my system ?

I have a BPE Sizzle 600 UPS...

Here is the link to the UPS...(First one on the list)

Welcome To BPE - Strategic Power Solutions :::::::::: Products :: Line - Interactive UPS


----------



## vicky (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi guys I want to buy a graphic card for gaming.
My budget is 4-5k

Please suggest the best one i can get for my budget.

Regards 
Vicky


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get Sapphire HD5670.It has 2 variants : 512MB for 4.5k & 1GB for 5.3k


----------



## vishalg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

can someone let me know the price of xfx 5770 and xfx 5770 single slot
thnx


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

At 5K, check the Saphire Radeon Hd 5670 512 MB card. It will be within 5.2K. Check this link. It is a DirectX 11 based card and the best one available @ your budget. Let us know at what resolution you are planning to game.
If you prefer Nvdia, then go for Zotac GT 240  512 MB GDDR5, available @ 4.8K. Check this link.. It is a DirectX 10.1 based card.


----------



## vicky (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ssb1551 
thx a lot


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> can someone let me know the price of xfx 5770 and xfx 5770 single slot
> thnx


Price of the normal XFX 5770 is around 8.2K. Don't know about the single slot variant. But my suggestion is don't buy HD 5770 from XFX, their build quality for custom PCB cards are pathetic. I used to own one and it had a very poor heat design, within 3 or 4 months, the card started to show sign of problem and I had to replace it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ vishalg
Better get Sapphire or MSI.
They are available for 7.8k


----------



## vishalg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@Cilus

thanx for the headsup bro
i am also suffering bad build quality of xfx (just today i had 4th rma of my 8600gt!!!!)
its just that service support of xfx has been good that i was leaning towards them
(everything i go with a problem they handover a new card to me)

is msi r5770 hawk a good choice??
i like the way it looks, has 7+1 supply, mil grade components
by looking at specs it looks a great version of the 5770

just worried about msi service support in my city

would you suggest any other alternatives??


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> can someone let me know the price of xfx 5770 and xfx 5770 single slot
> thnx



Dont buy HD5770. Its over-rated IMO. Get GTX460... Worth the price


----------



## vishalg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^^
gtx 460(1gb), will be out of my budget (10k max)
want to go with radeon this time and 5770 fits the bill for me


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> ^^^
> gtx 460(1gb), will be out of my budget (10k max)
> want to go with radeon this time and 5770 fits the bill for me



Then get Sapphire one @ 8.6k or MSI HAWK @ 9.2k

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
MSI normal one is 7.8k.
And HAWK is 8.6k.

On SMC


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vishalg
Better you get from SMC. With shipping too it wont exceed 9k, think si


----------



## vicky (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thx guys


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> @Cilus
> 
> thanx for the headsup bro
> i am also suffering bad build quality of xfx (just today i had 4th rma of my 8600gt!!!!)
> ...



yea,xfx s*cks worse...i m using a gig5770...josss


----------



## vishalg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*@furious_gamer and @Ishu Gupta*
i guess smc has the best price among online retailers
5770 hawk for 8600

*btw is 1k diff in price between the hawk and normal ver. justifiable??*

also fellow members also suggested the 6850 (cheapest at 11200)
but it being a new card, only handful models are available atm and that too reference design

*@mohiuddin*
guess every digitian has atleast one bad experince to share about xfx!!!!!

*@all hardcore gamers*
is this true??

*"On the 5700 they'll crank it down a notch as we get 128-bit memory, cutting the bandwidth in half from 256-bit. However, since it's gDDR5 memory (quad data rate) it will still offer sufficient bandwidth."*

original article here MSI R5770 HAWK review


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ Go for HD 6850 !


----------



## racdoy (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Could someone list the prices of GT 240, 9800 GT, GTS 250 from xfx, evga, msi or zotac? Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Zotac GT 240 1 GB GDDR5 @ 5.2K
Zotac GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4.8K
Zotac GT 240 512 MB GDDR5 @ 4.8K
MSI GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 5.2K

MSI 9800 GT 1 GB @ 6.2K
ZOTAC GeForce 9800 GT @ 6K

MSI GeForce N250GTS Twin Frozr 1GB @ 7.9K
Zotac GTS250 512 MB GDDR3 @ 6.3K
BIOSTAR GeForce GTS 250 1GB @ 6.3K (3 Yrs Warranty)

Source: Mediahome.in


----------



## racdoy (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks a lot Cilus. Do U happen to know the warranty period for MSI & ZOTAC? Is it also 3 yrs?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think it is 2 Years. 3 yeras of warranty is given mainly by XFX.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

MSI offers 3 years, Zotac 2 years and upon registering you would get 5 years warranty.



clear_lot said:


> ^ nice compliation there!
> 
> so AFTER OC, gtx 4601gb performs better than OC hd6850.
> +1 for Nvidia!!
> ...



I would say HD6850 performs better than GTX460 when OCed. That's why In Dx10 bench the result is :

MW2 2560*1600 resolution :

HD 6850 OC : 84 FPS
GTX 460 OC : 76 FPS

and in DX 11 bench it's BFBC2 2560*1600 resolution :

HD 6850 OC : 30 FPS
GTX 460 OC : 29 FPS

also HD6850 consumes less power.



damngoodman999 said:


> How could u remember exact date of release of drivers , its been 2 years hmmm its really a typo , i thought its DEC 2008
> 
> Thats Ok
> Gr8 - So HD 6850 temperature should be over 100'DTemp
> ...



I've read about it once on jan 09 and still I can recall that.

The HD6850 guru3d has used is stock cooler based and MSI GTX 460 cyclone has a better cooler. With some 3rd party custom coler HD6850 will remain cool when OCed I reckon.

BTW, see this review :

MSI Radeon HD 6850 review

Overclocked MSI HD6850 with custom cooler

Core Clock: 973MHz
Shader Clock: 973MHz
Memory Clock: 4800 MHz

The temp reached upto only 70C

@ 2560*1600 this can can reach the performance of a stock HD6870



Cilus said:


> Very good comparison Topgear. However, 1 thing i need to ask, if the Ocing of both the cards in such a high degree can be done without a special cooling inside the cabinet or just default cooler is enough for it.
> 
> And HD 6850 has been released to compete against the GTX 460 768MB version, not with the 1 GB version, but still it can beat the 1 GB version in non Oced state and can compete neck to neck in Oced state. The performance difference in game is not at all anything high, its very very marginal. And look at the price point too, even in India, its 1k cheaper than the Non-Oced version of GTX 460 and in US market available @ $189 compared to standard $215 price of GTX 460 1 GB.
> So hats of to AMD ATI.
> ...



A stock cooled HD6850 is not so good regarding temp when OCed but even a custom cooled normal MSI HD6850 can reach the performance of HD6870 which cost 3-4k more than HD6850 and the temp is only 70c when OCed.

So a custom cooled HD6850 is real winner and better than GTX460 IMO.



mohiuddin said:


> it is a decent oc comparison.but 6850 can work proportionatly upto 1010mhz.so d resultz u mentioned might change abit.



Not all gfx card OCs at same level - so some HD6850 can reach that speed but 930-950 Mhz speed can be considered as the average OC speed of HD6850.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone know the price of Zotac GT 240 512 MB GDDR5 AMP! Edition ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Are yaar, Check the page 1st before posting. In my last but 2nd post I've already posted the price of all the GT 240 versions. It is 4.8K.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



shiv_buwade said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy a graphic card of around *6K. *
> ...



Boss , get rid of that PSU first like ssb1551 suggested. I suggest a Corsair VX450W . The Zebronics psu will fry your motherboard very quickly.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Look, this is unnecessary fuss regarding PSU. Even I have used my Zebronics Platinum 700W for 6 months with my old HD 5770 card without any problem. YA, it is only having 70% efficiency. But for running a HD 5670, it is more than enough. It can even power a HD 5750. If OP was to go for a high end GPU, then definitely changing PSU is the 1st thing to do, but for HD 5670, it is not required.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Boss , get rid of that PSU first like ssb1551 suggested. I suggest a Corsair VX450W . The Zebronics psu will fry your motherboard very quickly.



A Myth or what to call it.. I am using HD4670 with 450W Zebby PSU for around 1 year and man, 600W is more than enuff for 5670. A friend of mine using his GTX260+Q9XXX with this 600W PSU.

Dont blame Zebronics for everything...


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^well...the problem is not about efficiency. Though low efficiency means higher electricity bills.

But the real problem is the gradual wearing of you precious system by bad voltage regulation and ripple suppression in the long run. So, yes you won't notice anything now but your system is slowly deteriorating for sure.


----------



## shiv_buwade (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thanks Guy,
But I think I need minimum of 500-550Watt PSU which one will you suggests.
As I am have 5x120mm fan in the cabinet.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

FSP SAGAII 500W @ 2.2k

And you can go for HD5670 for 5k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> ^^well...the problem is not about efficiency. Though low efficiency means higher electricity bills.
> 
> But the real problem is the gradual wearing of you precious system by bad voltage regulation and ripple suppression in the long run. So, yes you won't notice anything now but your system is slowly deteriorating for sure.



I totally agree , Zebronics will run but will not be gradual long time sure the every dog will have its day !!


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is 5670 enough for HD gaming? Which is the card that can be used for HD gaming at budget <6k.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Any resolution over 480P (720X480) are considered HD (16:9). Mention the resolution which you are using. However, if your 'HD Gaming' means full HD (1920X1080) resolution, then only casual gaming is possible with HD 5670, no hardcore gaming. At 6K it is really hard to find a card capable of full HD gaming. You have to increase your budget a bit to get a HD 57570 at least available @ 7.2K


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD 5670 is good enough for 720p HD.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Are yaar, Check the page 1st before posting. In my last but 2nd post I've already posted the price of all the GT 240 versions. It is 4.8K.



Yarr,maine socha tha ke AMP! Edition aalag hota hei.....


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ishu Gupta said:


> HD 5670 is good enough for 720p HD.



720P HD means 1280X720, which is a movie resolution. I think computers have 180X1024 resolution. Ya, 5670 is good for that resolution. In fact it can play games @ 1440X900 (19" display) or 1600X1200 (20") with medium-high setting.


----------



## Chimu (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Going to buy 9800GT could any one recommend the best manufacturer for this GPU.
Thank you.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

How much and which one?

Go for 5670, at par performance, less power consumption and, 9800GT = re-branded 8800GT. So HD5670 is the way to go....


----------



## kushalsv (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey all...
m plannin on gettin' a gtx 460...
m stuck btw the msi cyclone and the zotac amp!...wic one do i go for???
pls don bother suggesting th ATi 6XXX...i'v fallen in love with the 460


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

msi gtx460 twin frozr II is better than both in terms of cooling and noise. though its ~1k more than the cyclone. check smcinternational


edit: i would suggest to wait for 15 days or so when the gtx570 and hd69xx will be released. these SHOULD bring down the price a bit for 460.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



and there's really no/little difference between AMP and Cyclone.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

that means 570 & 69-- series are gonna be launched by the end of this month.Weren't they supposed to be launched in Jan '11?


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^expected date for 69xx is 13dec.
check techpowerup for gtx570 details.

@ ishu 
isnt the twin frozr better than cyclone? as tf2 is a superior design.its supposed to be cooler and more silent


----------



## Chimu (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^
> 
> How much and which one?
> 
> Go for 5670, at par performance, less power consumption and, 9800GT = re-branded 8800GT. So HD5670 is the way to go....



I have to go for a NVIDIA card as my ASUS M2N-MX has compatiability issues with ATI cards (people had registered complaints about it in ASUS forum; none replied)  so any better option than 9800gt please do tell me (my budget in nearly Rs.6000 ). If not could you give the best manufacturer for 9800GT and its cost.
Thank You!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ clear_lot
Yes.

Read my post again. I agree that TF2 > AMP = Cyclone


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kushalsv said:


> hey all...
> m plannin on gettin' a gtx 460...
> m stuck btw the msi cyclone and the zotac amp!...wic one do i go for???
> pls don bother suggesting th ATi 6XXX...i'v fallen in love with the 460



then,don't bother 6xxx.just go nd get married with 460.



ssb1551 said:


> that means 570 & 69-- series are gonna be launched by the end of this month.Weren't they supposed to be launched in Jan '11?



wtf? U didn't know that 69xx is coming 13/12.where have u been these dayz...nd 570 is coming ~7december (rumorz)

Guyz,wat do u think abt it?

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R685D5-1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

if available,then wat d price of it in india?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> I think computers have 180X1024 resolution.



WTF!
Never heard about that resolution.....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I think he meant 1280 x 1024.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> 720P HD means 1280X720, which is a movie resolution. I think computers have *180X1024 resolution*. Ya, 5670 is good for that resolution. In fact it can play games @ 1440X900 (19" display) or 1600X1200 (20") with medium-high setting.



I think you are talking about 1280*1024 ( SXGA ) resolution

Nowadays most wide screen 20" LCD monitor use HD+ resolution which is 1600*900 only old CRT 19 inch monitors use UXGA ie 1600*1200 screen resolution.



Chimu said:


> I have to go for a NVIDIA card as my ASUS M2N-MX has compatiability issues with ATI cards (people had registered complaints about it in ASUS forum; none replied)  so any better option than 9800gt please do tell me (my budget in nearly Rs.6000 ). If not could you give the best manufacturer for 9800GT and its cost.
> Thank You!



have you updated your mobo bios with the latest one available. What PSU do you have ? If you still want to go with 9800GT here's your choices : MSI or Zotac.



mohiuddin said:


> Guyz,wat do u think abt it?
> 
> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R685D5-1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
> 
> if available,then wat d price of it in india?



I think we will never get that dual fan gfx card in here at that price and this card will OC really great and will stay cool as well.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I think we will never get that dual fan gfx card in here at that price and this card will OC really great and will stay cool as well.



how about buying it frm singapore?what d prices there ?do u hav any idea or link please..i need it within tomorrow night?

btw,what is best?

1.hdmi to hdmi or
2.dvi to hdmi for a 40" hdtv? 

my frndz told that hdmi 2 hdmi is better.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry guys for my typing mistake, but you guys understood it propertly. Ya, it is 1280X1024


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

no diff between HDMI and DVI. DVI + Sound = HDMI.


----------



## Chimu (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> have you updated your mobo bios with the latest one available. What PSU do you have ? If you still want to go with 9800GT here's your choices : MSI or Zotac.



Havent updated my bios but please can you confirm that on updating bios ATI cards can work on M2N-MX. First I was really eager about HD5670 before my friends told me about the compatiability problem. Tried ASUS forum but got no replies.
Again I would be really thankful if anyone can confirm, if on updating my bios, i can run ATI cards on my mobo.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> how about buying it frm singapore?what d prices there ?do u hav any idea or link please..i need it within tomorrow night?
> 
> btw,what is best?
> 
> ...



If you can use HDMI to HDMI.



Ishu Gupta said:


> no diff between HDMI and DVI. DVI + Sound = HDMI.



DVI to HDMI "usually" ( but not always ) can't carry audio signal but HDMI to HDMI can always carry audio signal along with video.



> While DVI is pin-compatible with HDMI, DVI does not support audio while HDMI does
> 
> Some ATI and NVIDIA video cards with DVI outputs offer HDMI audio output, though this is done using the DVI connector pins in a non-standard way, using a special custom DVI to HDMI adapter to route the audio out to the HDMI on the correct pins.



Read this article to know more :

Digital Visual Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Chimu said:


> Havent updated my bios but please can you confirm that on updating bios ATI cards can work on M2N-MX. First I was really eager about HD5670 before my friends told me about the compatiability problem. Tried ASUS forum but got no replies.
> Again I would be really thankful if anyone can confirm, if on updating my bios, i can run ATI cards on my mobo.



Here's the Bios download page of your mobo :

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

I've heard that some ATI 5xxx series card with PCI-E x16 2.1 interface has compatibility prob with OLD Nforce chipset mobos which use PCI-E 1.0 x16 interface. But look at here :

Gadgets,Gaming & Computer Tech|Tag Archive|powercolor hd 5670

This guy here used a ASUS M2N-MX SE PLUS with a Powercolor HD5670.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I guess i should have written it as HDMI = DVI + Sound.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SO there is no competition for 5670 1 GB from any nVidia model in the same Price range , a good vfm cool GPU for basic medium gaming and HTPC  ?


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anyone tried nfs hot pursuit with 9600GT 512MB card?


----------



## preetamsikdar (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Chimu... I own a Asus P5QPL-AM mobo...and I recently bought Sapphire HD5670 1 Gb...its working fine for me...never heard of the compatibility issue u r talking about...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys can you please tell me a benchmark price for sapphire (or any other company, plz specify which ) HD 6870 in mumbai lamington road ...

I think the guy I was gonna buy from is asking much more than the market price ...

He didn`t have HD6870 , so he qouted me ASUS HD6850 @ 12.5k .. 
On the net I saw Sapphire 6850 @ 11.2k ... 

Please let me know the price at best of ur knowledge ....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mitraark said:


> SO there is no competition for 5670 1 GB from any nVidia model in the same Price range , a good vfm cool GPU for basic medium gaming and HTPC  ?



Nothing beats it when it comes to medium end gaming. VFM at 5k.
It can run most games at high on a 20" or less.

@ vizkid
between 11k and 12k is the standard price.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

will amd 6850 with core i5 760 and 2 gb ddr 3 ram will be able to produce playable frame rates at hd resolution for crysis engine based games.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes it can. But for an extra boost, you can overclock tour GPu a little. HD 6850 is a hell of a overclocker.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

whats the price of asus eah 6850 in india??
cant seem to find it on any online retailers site!

are asus cards good quality coz have seen 2 incidents of them failing due capacitor related problems
does the new asus cards employ all solid caps?


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

In Kolkata ,shops hardly keep GPUs from manufacturers other than XFX , when i asked for a Sapphire 5670 , they insisted XFX is better.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gigabyte is boss.both in mobo nd gfxcard...msis' r also good.asus,xfx disgusting...well ,at least 2 me.!


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

*Gtx 570 released!!!!!!!!!!
Check tomshardware for reviews.........*

erm.... also check GeForce GTX 570 review


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Neck to neck with 480 in Metro33, Bad Company 2
Beats it in Lost Planet 2, Alien Vs Predator, Dirt2
Loses to it in Just Cause 2 upto 1080p.
Way less power consumption. Less noise
looks to be around 17 - 18k
 

Waiting for AMD


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ wanted to know how they match with 2x460.

check at guru3d. how much they gained in bf2 by oc. 
by increasing core by 68Mhz and memory by 700Mhz(effective), it gains 8 fps at 1920x1080. thats a very good gain by a simple OC. 
so the newish architecture gains a lot by OC.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
460 is slightly better in performance than 570, but 570 would be better as it is single.

As 570 looks like a optimized rebranded 480.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^guys at anandtech are just a bit meh with 570. at least that was the impression i got.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well to me all it means is the cards in "MY BUDGET" are going to get price cuts.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ lol 
yeah. 

cards in "my" budget will hopefully get cheaper.
btw, what are the cards you  have set eyes on?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD6850 And HD6870.

They are not getting cheaper. Hopefully something else will and force me to buy that.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hmm....570 on the shelves now....
benchmark results were quite good....
but power consumption is still an issue for nvidia


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Gtx 570 is one hell of a performer. It actually what the gtx 480 should have been. In benchmarks, well it even challenges a 6850cf and overtakes it in some cases.

Highly recommended for a fast single gpu setup.
Amd cayman has to be very good to topple nvidia's applecart. Only time will tell & the competition will definitely force price cuts which is good for us.

For antilles nvidia is preparing the gtx 595 which will be out at the same time here and there.
*
Team green is back in business*..........


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> 460 is slightly better in performance than 570, but 570 would be better as it is single.
> 
> As 570 looks like a optimized rebranded 480.



@ clear_lot

Got a link
Introduction - Performance - GeForce GTX 580 vs. GeForce GTX 460 1GB SLI | [H]ard|OCP

460 SLI is competing quite well with 580. So should be better than 570.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ yeah. though i myself prefer benches at 1920x1080 with no aa and 16xaf as i consider this setting to be the most common out there. but to each his own i guess.

gtx570vs 2x460 also available at NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 570: Filling In The Gaps - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ yeah. though i myself prefer benches at 1920x1080 with no aa and 16xaf as i consider this setting to be the most common out there. but to each his own i guess.
> 
> gtx570vs 2x460 also available at NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 570: Filling In The Gaps - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News




Those Price On GTX 480 is wrong still its $450 , GTX 570 should be more than 20K in INDIA i hope so ??

Still HD 6870 wins the Best Midrange card for 14K !


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ i am VERY confused between MSI 6870 @15.5K    and zotac gtx470 @ 15.2k.   SMC prices.

i expect 570 to be around 20~21k in india, the same price at which 470 was launched.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Expect gtx 560 to take the fight to 68xx series.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

There are lots of hype regarding GTX 570. but really is that card so much revolutionary? Forget about the G110 architecture, then it is just a GTX480 with better heat design and smaller TDP. It has more SPs to perform better. But look at HD 6870. It has SMs of a HD 5830, i.e. 1120 but with better TDP and performance over HD 5850 with 1440 SP. So there are some optimization.
I think AMD's new 69XX series is going to be something interesting. 

In fact just think of a HD 6870 with 1600 Stream processor, surely it will challenge even GTX580, no new architecture required.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ i am VERY confused between MSI 6870 @15.5K    and zotac gtx470 @ 15.2k.   SMC prices.
> 
> i expect 570 to be around 20~21k in india, the same price at which 470 was launched.



even more than 21K will be around 23K , HD 6950 approx price listed on FUDZILLA is $320 also its par with GTX 570 . always Nvidia doing major mistakes on their price is too high compared ATI Gpu's 

Wait for HD 69XX


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> There are lots of hype regarding GTX 570. but really is that card so much revolutionary? Forget about the G110 architecture, then it is just a GTX480 with better heat design and smaller TDP. It has more SPs to perform better. But look at HD 6870. It has SMs of a HD 5830, i.e. 1120 but with better TDP and performance over HD 5850 with 1440 SP. So there are some optimization.
> I think AMD's new 69XX series is going to be something interesting.
> 
> In fact just think of a HD 6870 with 1600 Stream processor, surely it will challenge even GTX580, no new architecture required.




I think that hype is true afterall. The gf110 has got a few tricks in its sleeve to ensure its graphical prowess.

Firstly there are transistor level changes in the gf110 die for improved tdp and efficiency. Secondly gf110 dies incorporates some more architectural changes like FP16 filtering happening in one clock cycle rather than two in gf100. Ofcourse we have seen it gtx460 and boy what an improvement it was.

Talking about efficiency, gf110 incorporates Z-culling efficiency which allows the core to discard pixels which are not required to be rendered in a scene and goes for others.

We all know the tesselation power of gf110 so its also a consideration. Thats why the 570 trumps the 480 in many cases despite having lower ROP partitions , memory bus and video memory.

The above things make the gtx570 so sweet and prepares it for the upcoming cayman parts a.k.a 6970 & 6950.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The GTX 570 looks interesting , except for it's power consumption (typical Nvidia  ) which really puts me off as I don't want to buy a new PSU (my VX450W still has a few years left in it) . Think I'll go for the HD6870..assuming it gets a minor price drop.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Can vx450 power a 6870 safely. I  am asking cause i have that same rock solid psu


----------



## vishalg (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys
has anyone bought stuff from smc international??
plz share your experiences, good or bad

it only offers msi and sapphire gpus
am considering to buy msi r6850 from them


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> I think that hype is true afterall. The gf110 has got a few tricks in its sleeve to ensure its graphical prowess.
> 
> Firstly there are transistor level changes in the gf110 die for improved tdp and efficiency. Secondly gf110 dies incorporates some more architectural changes like FP16 filtering happening in one clock cycle rather than two in gf100. Ofcourse we have seen it gtx460 and boy what an improvement it was.
> 
> ...



Whatever you mentioned is the architecture change from GF100 to GF110 and already present in GTX 460 right? That is my doubt over here that leaving the architecture inside, is there a major performance increase from GTX 480? The answer is no. There are definitely other improvements like cooling, power consumption, but nothing in performance.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The gtx 570 performs on par or even a bit better than 480 and that too its not a flagship part. Isn't that enough to stand its ground over its competitors. It has everything we would have wanted fermi to be like and more .  Gf100 was a major architecture change from nvidia since the g80(8800gtx).

This time it is just being fine tuned and the results are very promising. More parts will follow including the dual gpu based gtx595. Only the launch of cayman and antilles will prove whether they have enough muscle to oust gf110.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

most of the reviews are not recommending the 570. 
not because its bad BUT because it would be wiser to wait for 69xx and then buy whichever is the faster/cheaper/bang for buck product.

and really, third world countries like India arent the market Nvidia/ati have in mind when designing/pricing/marketing their products.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> hey guys
> has anyone bought stuff from smc international??
> plz share your experiences, good or bad
> 
> ...


I ordered Dell monitor from SMC. Just ask for a sealed box cuz my monitor was not sealed with original dell tapes.

You may be charged octroi (in maharshtra) or other value added taxes, just get it confirmed before.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> The gtx 570 performs on par or even a bit better than 480 and that too its not a flagship part. Isn't that enough to stand its ground over its competitors. It has everything we would have wanted fermi to be like and more .  Gf100 was a major architecture change from nvidia since the g80(8800gtx).
> 
> This time it is just being fine tuned and the results are very promising. More parts will follow including the dual gpu based gtx595. Only the launch of cayman and antilles will prove whether they have enough muscle to oust gf110.



wid that lot of upgrage in 5xx we see alot of nothing in performance improvement.it is a huge die(slightly lower dan d 4xxx) ~500mmsq,vapor cooled,power hungry(slightly low than 4xx-still 40w high than 5870) version of 4xx.nothing else.we expected 5xx in d first place with 4xxx.

frst of all, we wanted gtx 5xx type in 4xx abt  6~7 month ago.2nd ,u said a lot of something r added nd moded in d 5xx...but what we see in performance- a lot of nothing..isn't it.480 is on par wid 570.3rd,give 480 a vapor cooler, then compare d temp.4th, power consumption,still 40~w extra then 5870.5th,die size,5870 is ~330mm^2 nd 570 is ~500 nd 6870 ~255.even a 5xxx with ~500die area could outperform it with a vapor cooler.6th, pricing ,heard 69xx will hav decent price policy.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ might be in today's games but just wait for tesselation to become the norm whiich is very near. gtx 570 is not a 480 with a vapor cooler. Read the reviews properly and then post.

5870 is nowhere near the 570 so lets not talk of that. The modding is done for better efficiency. Nobody doubted the gtx 480 for its performance but for increased power and temps. That has been rectified and you have the gtx 570 which gives same performance and in some scenarios better than 480. 

Talk about die size both amd and nvidia employ 40nm transistors but have different architectures. Fabing is lot more than adding transistors to sillicon die and have a lot of limitations so don't go for biased conclusions.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

It will take a lot of time to make tessellation mainstream for gaming, it s not that easy. I think more than 1 year is required for that. Now look at the life span of today's graphic cards... That time both Nvidia and ATI will release their next level GPUs and comparing what GTX 570 will do when Tessellation come is simply not valid.
mohiuddin is right about "Nvidia need this card 5-6 months back", right now it is not a good choice.
Now price point of view, Nvidia simply can't beat AMD/ATI because of their huge manufacturing cost. Anything over 256 bit Bus (which is industry standard) will take a lot of extra effort Plus the extra cooler design to minimize their heat...another huge cost. Nvidia GPUs are getting bigger and bigger.

Look at ATI/AMD. They still use 256 BUS but can deliver almost same level of performance corresponding to their Nvidia counter parts. They have low power requirement, less heat generation and their die size does not increase as much with new series release as in case of Nvidia.
So They can increase their cards core clock speed and memory speed better than Nvidia.

In one of my posts I mentioned that consider a HD 6870 with 1600 SPs. It will simply beat GTX 570 or 480, no architectural change requires + less power and Less heat + less price. 



> 5870 is nowhere near the 570


Well for countering it Nvidia had to release two new generations of processor.
At the price point HD 5870 is still a threat to GTX 570 and AMD decreases its price further things are gonna be interesting.

fabrication does have its limitation.If you create a huge Die, then obviously heat generation, power requirement will increase and for countering it you need to add other efficient measures too, hence increasing cost. 
Just being the highest performer is not the only reuirement here, you need to be within reachable price range.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ok lets wait for 69xx series and see what it can do. Whether it has enough muscle to take on gf110 will be seen after its launch. The price points can also be judged then.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

agreed. i too hope a 6870 or 5850 for 12k will be available after 6950 and 6970 launch on dec15.

570 must be above 25k , we never know about nvidia.

470 was launched at 23k.

a 6950 in the 18-21k bracket would be just too good.

by the way read something about a 6890 in q3 2011 , but i think that it will be among another family.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> ^^ might be in today's games but just wait for tesselation to become the norm whiich is very near. gtx 570 is not a 480 with a vapor cooler. Read the reviews properly and then post.
> 
> 5870 is nowhere near the 570 so lets not talk of that. The modding is done for better efficiency. Nobody doubted the gtx 480 for its performance but for increased power and temps. That has been rectified and you have the gtx 570 which gives same performance and in some scenarios better than 480.
> 
> Talk about die size both amd and nvidia employ 40nm transistors but have different architectures. Fabing is lot more than adding transistors to sillicon die and have a lot of limitations so don't go for biased conclusions.



cilus is right...how many dayz they will survive.nd where i told that 5870 =570?!4 30~40w more consumption what d performance in comparison 5870...note that 570 is abt 1.5 yrs new..nd 1 more thing, 40nm fab is now yeilding high efficiency transistorz... And don't get me wrong.480 is weaker in somearea nd stronger in others..so give 480 a vapor cooler,then what?!almost nd almost par with 570 in every case. So my question is 'DOES GTX5xx WORTH It's name?'..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX 570 = GTX 480 Non Heating Edition.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *mohiuddin*
Who are you talking about surviving? Nvidia!! You mean amd/ati will finish nvidia! If thats gonna happen then amd will take over intel?? you might say that.... What do you mean by saying 570 is 1.5yrs new???

Look i tell you once more.. *GTX 570 IS NOT A GTX 480 WITH A VAPOUR COOLER.* and that is not in the picture now so its pointless to talk about gtx 480.
The thing is who gives better performance at a price point and then decider. I told you that we wait for 69xx series to launch and then continue with the talks.

What if 6950 ends up being expensive and performs less than 570? What will you say then? 

So wait up until cayman launches and also gtx 570 pricing in india to debate further.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The 69xx are going to be expensive, and will be expensive to run. These will be high end parts since they will employ the dual core design. Running these cards will be totally a different ball park. From what I see the 6950 would take on the new GTX570 and the upper end 69xx will head on with GTX 580. I doubt nVidia will release a dual GPU design, since they still do not have the thermals worked out for the Fermi. 

Times are exciting for VGA cards, with releases happening so fast from both camps.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> GTX 570 = GTX 480 Non Heating Edition.



Sums it up nicely.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> @ *mohiuddin*
> Who are you talking about surviving? Nvidia!! You mean amd/ati will finish nvidia! If thats gonna happen then amd will take over intel?? you might say that.... What do you mean by saying 570 is 1.5yrs new???
> 
> Look i tell you once more.. *GTX 570 IS NOT A GTX 480 WITH A VAPOUR COOLER.* and that is not in the picture now so its pointless to talk about gtx 480.
> ...



what if??no talking abt if....i told neither abt nvidia nor amd.i told abt today's gpus' survival frm both sides...nd '570 1.5yrs new' means 5870 is 1.5yrs old....nd why why don't u get it?i know that 5xx has zcull,extra polymorph engine,transistor  re-distribution....nd bla bla bla bla...some fancy additions...r u going 2 say 'oooohh yea' 2 those colored features...or see some real world benches.performance wise 480=570...ok...again saying, give 480 a vapor cooler,adaptive fan control,hardware-based powerconsumption check....then what?....so we can nd will say '570,580gtx r good referance card but not good gpu'....ok!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Don't use SMS speak. Makes it hard to read.

And yeah, I agree with your point. It hardly beats GTX 480 in any of the benchmarks.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> what if??no talking abt if....i told neither abt nvidia nor amd.i told abt today's gpus' survival frm both sides...nd '570 1.5yrs new' means 5870 is 1.5yrs old....nd why why don't u get it?i know that 5xx has zcull,extra polymorph engine,transistor  re-distribution....nd bla bla bla bla...some fancy additions...r u going 2 say 'oooohh yea' 2 those colored features...or see some real world benches.performance wise 480=570...ok...again saying, give 480 a vapor cooler,adaptive fan control,hardware-based powerconsumption check....then what?....so we can nd will say '570,580gtx r good referance card but not good gpu'....ok!




Be clear and post properly. There is no bla bla & no ifs and buts. The world says that 570 is a good gpu. Who cares what you say?? In your so called benches all of the single core competitors(except gtx580) are beaten and the gtx 480 is *EOL*.
So where will you add the vapour cooler huh!!

Those bla bla fancy features makes the 570 a force to reckon with and prepares it to battle upcoming amd parts.

So it really doesn't matter what you say........"if we add a vapour cooler"..5870 1.5 yrs old... doesn't matter at all.


@ asingh

Yes buddy i totally agree what you say. These are exciting times and we buyers will be the ones getting the benefit from the ongoing war between the two camps.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so it looks like this to me

GTX 580 <-->HD 5970
GTX 570 <-->HD 5870
GTX 560 <-->HD 5850/HD 6870 (may be)

that means GTX 560 would be around 15k-16k when it hits the market


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Be clear and post properly. There is no bla bla & no ifs and buts. The world says that 570 is a good gpu. Who cares what you say?? In your so called benches all of the single core competitors(except gtx580) are beaten and the gtx 480 is *EOL*.
> So where will you add the vapour cooler huh!!
> 
> Those bla bla fancy features makes the 570 a force to reckon with and prepares it to battle upcoming amd parts.
> ...



i don't know what d world u r talking about!if ur world is nvidiaforum & their blind friends&fans ,then it is ok...nvidia could add a vaporcooler with 480 and sell it as a 570...it would fulfil its purpose...they did those worthless-tricky-fancy features just 2 find the excuses of next-generation naming scheme.i don't think ,i belive amd will blow a big punch 2 these poor vapor-cooled,fancy-featured,powerhungry,large worthless monsters.i liked nvidia 2yrs back.but,their progressively increasing die and watt-usage pissed me off!!

And u asked me about which one's survival i was talking.i told about today's gpus .not pointing any company. And i said 'gtx570 is 1.5yr new' to mean that gtx 570 is based on about 1.5yr newer technologies than 5870. I don't wanna start fight becoz what the benefit? Both of them r after our money.isn't it?. I prefer amd coz they r now giving better solutions for price and as underdog, they will hold nvidia's price-horse..don't argue like a fan.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> The 69xx are going to be expensive, and will be expensive to run. These will be high end parts since they will employ the dual core design. Running these cards will be totally a different ball park. From what I see the 6950 would take on the new GTX570 and the upper end 69xx will head on with GTX 580. I doubt nVidia will release a dual GPU design, since they still do not have the thermals worked out for the Fermi.
> 
> Times are exciting for VGA cards, with releases happening so fast from both camps.



nvidia dual gpu design was first to be announsed its gtx 595.

*www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Dual-GPU-flagships-shown-off-Nvidia-GeForce_5732.html


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> i don't know what d world u r talking about!if ur world is nvidiaforum & their blind friends&fans ,then it is ok...nvidia could add a vaporcooler with 480 and sell it as a 570...it would fulfil its purpose...they did those worthless-tricky-fancy features just 2 find the excuses of next-generation naming scheme.i don't think ,i belive amd will blow a big punch 2 these poor vapor-cooled,fancy-featured,powerhungry,large worthless monsters.i liked nvidia 2yrs back.but,their progressively increasing die and watt-usage pissed me off!!
> 
> And u asked me about which one's survival i was talking.i told about today's gpus .not pointing any company. And i said 'gtx570 is 1.5yr new' to mean that gtx 570 is based on about 1.5yr newer technologies than 5870. I don't wanna start fight becoz what the benefit? Both of them r after our money.isn't it?. I prefer amd coz they r now giving better solutions for price and as underdog, they will hold nvidia's price-horse..don't argue like a fan.




Look friend this is not about fanboism. Nvidia is just extracting more juice from its fermi architecture thats it. If amd can manage to blow a big punch, i would definitely appreciate that because we consumers will benefit if there is stiff competition among rivals.

They will try to out do each other, technologies will improve and prices will drop.... all in our benefit.

My words were totally unbiased as i myself own a radeon 5750 so i am not supporting nvidia or amd but telling the truth. You cannot predict whats gonna happen when new cards will launch but speculate or anticipate.

So i say to wait till cayman launches and then see what happens when both of them duel in the benchmarks.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, stop fighting and wait for the 69XX release. vickybat, what mohiuddin was trying to say that HD 5870 has been released almost 1.5 Years back and still provide a very good performance to its price. All the new GTX 5XX series are having the benefit of 1.5 Years of advancement of GPU technologies and still they have high power consumption and very large die size.

Our expectation was little bit higher for the GTX 5XX series, that's all.

Lets see what is AMD's offering


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Can vx450 power a 6870 safely. I  am asking cause i have that same rock solid psu



depending on your current config - yes.



Piyush said:


> so it looks like this to me
> 
> GTX 580 <-->HD 5970
> GTX 570 <-->HD 5870
> ...



I would like to add one more : HD6850 ( OcEd) <--> HD 5850/HD 6870


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> I would like to add one more : HD6850 ( OcEd) <--> HD 5850/HD 6870


6870 is between 5850 and 5870.not par with 5850.



Piyush said:


> so it looks like this to me
> 
> GTX 580 <-->HD 5970
> GTX 570 <-->HD 5870
> ...



5970>580gtx
570gtx>5870



Cilus said:


> Hey guys, stop fighting and wait for the 69XX release. vickybat, what mohiuddin was trying to say that HD 5870 has been released almost 1.5 Years back and still provide a very good performance to its price. All the new GTX 5XX series are having the benefit of 1.5 Years of advancement of GPU technologies and still they have high power consumption and very large die size.
> 
> Our expectation was little bit higher for the GTX 5XX series, that's all.
> 
> Lets see what is AMD's offering



thanx bro.u got my point.btw,it is pretty sure that 6970 will be of 1920sp and 6950 of ~1530sp.any new rumorz about these?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So These Murders happened in last 2 months !

GTX 570 killed HD 5870 
HD 6870 Killed HD 5850


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^more to happen soon!! BEWARE!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> So These Murders happened in last 2 months !
> 
> GTX 570 killed HD 5870
> HD 6870 Killed HD 5850



newer beating older..is not a surprise....but obvious......the reverse is surprising though....


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> So These Murders happened in last 2 months !
> 
> GTX 570 killed HD 5870
> HD 6870 Killed HD 5850



and 6970 is coming 2 make this statement true
'6970 killed 580'
'price reduced'


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ mohiuddin

Early previews show 6970 slower than 580. And 69xx series will be expensive surely around 25k or more.

Check this

It says 6970 is 10% faster than gtx 480 & gtx 580 is some 18% faster than its predecessor.

So it will be seen who murders whom.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

vickybat, stop fighting yaar. It is written over the review that it is at least 10% faster compared to GTX 480 without proper driver and proper release. It does not imply anything, whether it is slower or faster.
Just wait a few days for the release.


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Those 69xx tests are synthetic and doubtful. Let us just wait for the official release and upliftment of the NDA.


----------



## Chimu (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



preetamsikdar said:


> @ Chimu... I own a Asus P5QPL-AM mobo...and I recently bought Sapphire HD5670 1 Gb...its working fine for me...never heard of the compatibility issue u r talking about...



Did you require to update your bios or not before installing the GPU?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Chimu said:


> Did you require to update your bios or not before installing the GPU?



No need for BIOS flash.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

A HD 6850 crossfire setup performs slightly better than GTX 580 as the reviews say. It is also par with noise and power consumption.

AMD surely has something to answer with 69xx series. I wouldn't believe blatant speculation.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> A HD 6850 crossfire setup performs slightly better than GTX 580 as the reviews say. It is also par with noise and power consumption.
> 
> AMD surely has something to answer with 69xx series. I wouldn't believe blatant speculation.



Very true ico but i highly doubt a single 6970 beating 6850cf setup. If it manages to do that , then it will take the crown of being the world's fastest single gpu. We all will know that after dec 15th hopefully.

The 6850cf is not that much ahead of gtx460 sli. So if the upcoming gtx 560 are priced right, 560sli might beat 6850cf fair and square and may even take the fight to 6870cf.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> A HD 6850 crossfire setup performs slightly better than GTX 580 as the reviews say. It is also par with noise and power consumption.
> 
> AMD surely has something to answer with 69xx series. I wouldn't believe blatant speculation.



a perfect answer. Hope amd will crush those vapor-tooth.



vickybat said:


> Very true ico but i highly doubt a single 6970 beating 6850cf setup. If it manages to do that , then it will take the crown of being the world's fastest single gpu. We all will know that after dec 15th hopefully.
> 
> The 6850cf is not that much ahead of gtx460 sli. So if the upcoming gtx 560 are priced right, 560sli might beat 6850cf fair and square and may even take the fight to 6870cf.



6970 =1920sps
2x6850=920+920=1840sps
plz also note that sli or cfx isn't scaling 2x.
So,what make u so doubtful about that.



vickybat said:


> @ mohiuddin
> 
> Early previews show 6970 slower than 580. And 69xx series will be expensive surely around 25k or more.
> 
> ...



i think, u got the answers.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> a perfect answer. Hope amd will crush those vapor-tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i didn't & i think you will never get yours.

The 6850 has 960 sp's not 920 (*Think and see properly before you post*) & i don't no what the heck you are talking about. That makes 6850cf 1920 sp's same as 6970 but the frontend alone doesn't decide the performance of a gpu but the backend also matters.

No. of rop's (Z-stencil & colour), video memory,memorybus all matters and 6970's backend will fall short of 6850cf.  And sli scales better than cf due to better nvidia drivers.

So don't hope too much. Only a proper release of 69xx series will clear everything.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

560 is going to be above 15k so even if it does beat 6850 cf it will be costlier. and int that cost you will be able to get 6970.

and yesterday a previous post on fudzilla was updated and the accepted their error said 6970 may as well be around 20% faster than 480.

barts and caicos were coming first , but dont see them selling , can you fill me in with the news about 6750 and 6770.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

This time amd cards will also be expensive. 6970 might end up more than 30k. 560 may just be aiming for 6870 and might just beat it . If it does then it will be interesting and we can see some price drops from either camp.

About the info about 6770 and 6750, here it is.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> No i didn't & i think you will never get yours.
> 
> The 6850 has 960 sp's not 920 (*Think and see properly before you post*) & i don't no what the heck you are talking about. That makes 6850cf 1920 sp's same as 6970 but the frontend alone doesn't decide the performance of a gpu but the backend also matters.
> 
> ...



sry, my bad.i read abt 10reveiw sites on 6850.but why i did that mistake ,i don't know.but still 6970 gonna be what i expect...and u saw d correction abt fudzilla's daam wrong info , i think...brada,wait nd see what 6970 is bringing.


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Please do not use sms posting style. Looks extremely bad.

Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> sry, my bad.i read abt 10reveiw sites on 6850.but why i did that mistake ,i don't know.but still 6970 gonna be what i expect...and u saw d correction abt fudzilla's daam wrong info , i think...brada,wait nd see what 6970 is bringing.



Thats what i said from the very beginning i.e to wait and watch what 69xx series is bringing to the table. The pricing is going to be high but what matters is the performance & whether it has all the goodness to take on the mighty gtx 580 & 570 duo.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Thats what i said from the very beginning i.e to wait and watch what 69xx series is bringing to the table. The pricing is going to be high but what matters is the performance & whether it has all the goodness to take on the mighty gtx 580 & 570 duo.



any new rumors on 69xx?..today is 12.12


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Is there any site where I can compare the benchmark results of 5670 vs 6850 ??? I am going to get a new PC with a 23" LCD , and i am really confused between those two. 

Although almost everyone here will most probably say to go with the 6850 , i know myself that i hardly play any games , other than COunter STrike and FIFA 11. I had bought a 8600GT 256MBDDR3 2 years back but i ended up playing only Portal , i don;t play any other high end games.

For 1080p Movies and some work on MATLAB CATIA etc , 5670 will be more than enough i know , but pairing it with an i5 based PC would seem like a mismatch [ a bottleneck for many games ] so i want to see how much extra performance in 6850 i am going to get at double the price of 5670.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
6850 all the way if you can shell out the additional dough. Much future proof and will last a while. Power consumption is very less, a stellar 19w idle.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

erm mitrank you need to decide the graphic card  acc to your monitor and vice verca.

i am not sure if 5670 can handle a 23".

68xx series replaces 57xx series 56xx series is to be replaced by 67xx series. thats why 6850 is double 5670.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aby geek said:


> erm mitrank you need to decide the graphic card  acc to your monitor and vice verca.
> 
> i am not sure if 5670 can handle a 23".
> 
> 68xx series replaces 57xx series 56xx series is to be replaced by 67xx series. thats why 6850 is double 5670.



not double.more than 2.5times


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> not double.more than 2.5times



Well the XFX 5670 costs Rs 5600 and XFX 6850 should cost Rs 12000 , so about double , 2.5 times would be Rs 14000 , i could get the 6870 at that price.

Well that's not my point , what i have to decide is whether i am going to play games . For gaming at atleast a decent resolution for a 23" Monitor , i do need the 6850, but that wouldn't matter if i don;t play games at all. Also , 6850 is newly launched, its quite high priced and won;t come down until 470/560 is launched. 5670 is sellling at a very good price for its performance.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Roundup: Four Radeon HD 6850 1 GB Cards Compared : The Other Green Alternative

Sapphire 100315L Radeon HD 6850 Video Card | Radeon HD 6850,Review,Benchmarks,Video Card,Performance,Sapphire,11180-00-40R,100315L,Barts GPU,DirectX-11,AMD HD3D,AMD Radeon HD 6850 Barts DirectX-11 Video Card Benchmark Performance Review

@mohiuddin i meant in price is it 2.5x in price ? may be.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Oh I am sorry if mohiuddin mean the performance of 6850 is 2.5 times that of 5670 , although that would mean it gives 2.5 times more FPS?


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mitraark said:


> Well the XFX 5670 costs Rs 5600 and XFX 6850 should cost Rs 12000 , so about double , 2.5 times would be Rs 14000 , i could get the 6870 at that price.
> 
> Well that's not my point , what i have to decide is whether i am going to play games . For gaming at atleast a decent resolution for a 23" Monitor , i do need the 6850, but that wouldn't matter if i don;t play games at all. Also , 6850 is newly launched, its quite high priced and won;t come down until 470/560 is launched. 5670 is sellling at a very good price for its performance.



i meant not price but the performance


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ mitraark
dude, you have to decide whether you play games or not. AFTER you have decided, then ask for advice.
also, there is no "BOTTLENECK" in itself by pairing i5 with 5670. it is there oly if you play games/plan on playing games. 5670 is enough for movies/non-gaming. 

ps:  if you regularly use MATLAB, you might look into buying nvidia cards as the CUDA is supported by MATLAB and will accelerate performance if used.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^+1
 Unless u decide wat do u want to do(game/design/watch movies),and unless u decide on your budget for the component,u will have a hard time deciding on to get!!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



mohiuddin said:


> any new rumors on 69xx?..today is 12.12



No new rumors yet but i guess the cards are close to see the light of day.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ i think it is 13.12 when 69xx come.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

we may have to wait two more days for HD6970 and HD6950.


----------



## chad (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ps:  if you regularly use MATLAB, you might look into buying nvidia cards as the CUDA is supported by MATLAB and will accelerate performance if used.



True, i've been using Jacket (AccelerEyes - MATLAB GPU Computing) and am really pleased with the results. Only took a few hours to convert my code and my simulation dropped from 2 hours to less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Ya, AccelerEyes does enable GPU support in MATLAB. So better opt for a Nvidia GPU. And for it you don't need any high end GPU. Get a Zotac GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 available @ 4.7K or a 9800GT @ 6K.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

any one plz post first beches, whenever it will hit the internet.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ I'm up up to it.

Here's glimpse of the new lady: ( looks sexy ! )

*fudzilla.com/images/stories/2010/December/General_News/radeonHD6970_1.jpg

*fudzilla.com/images/stories/2010/December/General_News/
radeonHD6970_2.jpg

Source

*Pricing -  532.903 USD for HD6950 and 663.808 USD for HD6970 ( lauch date is 23rd Dec though )*

*www.tcmagazine.com/sites/default/files/resize/imagecache/tcm-inline-watermark-med-left-top/images/tcm/inline/msiradeonhd6950store01-575x483.jpg

Source Source 2

More pics :

*hw-lab.com/uploads/news/amd/radeon-6900-spec-leak/pc-hd-6970-3_x550.jpg

*hw-lab.com/uploads/news/amd/radeon-6900-spec-leak/pc-hd-6970-4_x550.jpg

*hw-lab.com/uploads/news/amd/radeon-6900-spec-leak/6970-gpu-z_x398.png

Benchmark ( 3DMark 11 ) 

*hw-lab.com/uploads/news/amd/radeon-6900-spec-leak/pc-hd-6970-mark-11_x821.png

GTX 470 scored 4406

For more benchmark results, pics and Source


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

SMC has updated its site to include 

570    @ 22k
580    @ 29k
6950  @ 23.5k
6970   @ 28.5k

ati ones are "pre order".


NOW ANYBODY WHO STILL WANTS TO BUY, RAISE YOUR HANDS!




@ topgear





> Here's glimpse of the new lady: ( looks sexy ! )



yeah. but i think THEY are gonna screw us (with prices)


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gtx 580 and 6970 are closely priced or are almost the same. Now 6970 has to beat gtx 580 fair and square for getting atleast considered.

Previous rumours suggested the 6970 of having 1920sp's as suggested by forum member "mohiuddin" but according to these pics(which are legitimate imo) it only has 1600. So i guess it's goin to have a tough time beating gtx 580. 

Check this

What do you say guys?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Which one is better ? 
GTX 570 or AMD 6950 ?


----------



## Arun_joseph (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

So many rumer and so many charts!
i think 6970 is 1536 SP and 6950 is 1408 SP


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Would not believe those screen shots of GPU-Z. They are not allowed to display the adapter name till the NDA is over. Highly doubtful. Guess it just 48H more...!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> Which one is better ?
> GTX 570 or AMD 6950 ?



Again from the early benches and rumors ofcourse, gtx 570 is very close to 6970. So it should perform better than 6950. But these are early speculation. Nothing can be said until the cards see the light of day.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> gtx 580 and 6970 are closely priced or are almost the same. Now 6970 has to beat gtx 580 fair and square for getting atleast considered.
> 
> Previous rumours suggested the 6970 of having 1920sp's as suggested by forum member "mohiuddin" but according to these pics(which are legitimate imo) it only has 1600. So i guess it's goin to have a tough time beating gtx 580.
> 
> ...



rumorz were n't from me.it was from d internet.but wait nd see...only a few hours.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

We are all waiting to see if amd really has what it takes to take down the fermi duo. Though the prices are somewhat confirmed or are very close.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Tomorrow, be first 2 post any trusty bench,anyone,plz.plz.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Radeon HD 6970 to cost 275 euro

found this


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Wow if that is really the pricing then they will be an instant hit. They will force nvidia to cut down their prices.
But i highly doubt this piece of news as they can't be this cheap. Its already listed in smc that 6970 will be 28.5k and 6950 somewhere near 23.5k for prebook.

LETS WAIT FOR THE RELEASE


----------



## aby geek (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

two things 

maybe smc will update  to reflect this new change 
 or
maybe the above pricing is right but in india we will have  to pay more which as you know is always the case.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ aby geek

I know we pay more in india but not that much more.  If we analyse properly, the gtx 580 which is 500 euro's cost 29k here. So how will a 275euro card sell for 28.5k in india. 

Smc must have been sure about the prices so they have posted confidently. And fudzilla has been wrong way more no. of times before.

So a perfect launch will only clear all the mist surrounding the caymans.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've moved the HD 6950 and 6970 discussion here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/135044-amd-hd-6950-6970-released.html

Please continue over there.


----------



## Arun_joseph (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

AMD HD 6970 and 6950 comming out!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I am in a conundrum as to what should I buy for 24k. Assume that I'll have to buy something from 14k and rest 10k I may not divest.

Here are the choices which are tempting me:
1. GTX460 Talon Attack for ~14k and an Intel SSD 80GB for ~12k

or

1. GTX 570 for ~22k

Any other suggestions keeping in mind that I will upgrade my system later in 2011.

My rig:
C2D E6300
DG965RY
3GB RAM DDR2 667MHz
Corsair VX 550
2x1TB WD green, 1x160GB Seagate for OS


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ 14K, getting GTX 460 is not a good idea. Get a HD 6870 from Sapphire @ 14.5K. It is better than GTX460.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> Guys I am in a conundrum as to what should I buy for 24k. Assume that I'll have to buy something from 14k and rest 10k I may not divest.
> 
> Here are the choices which are tempting me:
> 1. GTX460 Talon Attack for ~14k and an Intel SSD 80GB for ~12k
> ...



Even HD 6870 bottlenecks ur CPU so try to Overclock more than 3.2Ghz !


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^The point is that my current rig will be a bottleneck for any latest hardware but I am considering the purchase for a longer term. So that when I upgrade other components (which I definitely will) then I won't have to upgrade the one purchased now.

Why I am a little hesitant over AMD is because of their nonchalance towards linux users. I bear no other qualms apart from that.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^

Get gtx 570. Future proof and performs close to amd 6970. Later you can upgrade the other components and sandybridge would also make its presence felt by jan end.


----------



## asingh (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> Even HD 6870 bottlenecks ur CPU so try to Overclock more than 3.2Ghz !



How can Faun OC on a DG965RY...?



Faun said:


> ^^The point is that my current rig will be a bottleneck for any latest hardware but I am considering the purchase for a longer term. So that when I upgrade other components (which I definitely will) then I won't have to upgrade the one purchased now.
> 
> Why I am a little hesitant over AMD is because of their nonchalance towards linux users. I bear no other qualms apart from that.



Get the fastest GPU currently available if you want it to last long. That is what I did..and am still able to play anything on it.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> How can Faun OC on a DG965RY...?



by the "tape mod". i did it for my c2d e7300 and got it to 3.33ghz from 2.6ghz.
my mobo is intel dg35ec.

personally speaking, i would buy an ssd over a card as it will boost overall subjective experience of my PC.
but if you plan to buy a ssd, i recommend waiting till January when new ssd tech is coming (die shrink and new controllers).

your current rig will definitely bottleneck a new gpu. 
OC will help though.

price of gtx570 will probably fall quickly now that amd has released 69xx. so wait.

if you plan to invest whole 24k on gpu, how about 2x6850/ 2x460 ?
they will COMPREHENSIBLY beat 570 (assuming you dont game in 2500x1600 / 3x  1920x1080)

if planning on complete system upgrade, wait till january. SB is releasing. THAT you cant miss.

HELL!!! all i have been really telling you is to wait!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@asigh 

Actually i shud have mentioned that first the upgrade shud be CPU Then GPU !!

As for OCing i dint see the Mobo spec clearly !

@ faun 

Try to upgrade the CPU first better get Corei7 950 much sufficient as the gaming Computer !

Yes ,, U r right AMD's GPU fails with Linux , i too suffered long back time with ati cards for linux !!


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, then I will wait a little longer (probably till Feb end for upgrade).

I have decided to get NZXT Phantom for 8.2k (out of 14k) and apart from that I am left with 5k. What should I get then for 5k ?



clear_lot said:


> by the "tape mod". i did it for my c2d e7300 and got it to 3.33ghz from 2.6ghz.
> my mobo is intel dg35ec.
> 
> personally speaking, i would buy an ssd over a card as it will boost overall subjective experience of my PC.
> but if you plan to buy a ssd, i recommend waiting till January when new ssd tech is coming (die shrink and new controllers).


Yeah, guess I should wait for better SSD controllers and that TRIM thingy.




clear_lot said:


> price of gtx570 will probably fall quickly now that amd has released 69xx. so wait.


Yeah, I should wait for prices to fall down as I won't be gaming too frequently till feb end.



clear_lot said:


> if you plan to invest whole 24k on gpu, how about 2x6850/ 2x460 ?
> they will COMPREHENSIBLY beat 570 (assuming you dont game in 2500x1600 / 3x  1920x1080)


I am not sure if I will like 2 cards setup but will see.



clear_lot said:


> if planning on complete system upgrade, wait till january. SB is releasing. THAT you cant miss.
> 
> HELL!!! all i have been really telling you is to wait!


Amen.



damngoodman999 said:


> @ faun
> 
> Try to upgrade the CPU first better get Corei7 950 much sufficient as the gaming Computer !
> 
> Yes ,, U r right AMD's GPU fails with Linux , i too suffered long back time with ati cards for linux !!


I was thinking about CPU upgrade but tabled that to the advent of SandyBridge.

It's stupid on AMD's part to ignore linux drivers that potentially detracts the prospecting buyers.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> Get the fastest GPU currently available if you want it to last long. That is what I did..and am still able to play anything on it.



Yep, thats what I want. Guess I will wait for some new entrants. This fickleness in mind is caused by stiff competition 



vickybat said:


> ^^
> 
> Get gtx 570. Future proof and performs close to amd 6970. Later you can upgrade the other components and sandybridge would also make its presence felt by jan end.


Yep, SandyBridge and Something equivalent to GTX 570.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Phantom isn't as good as it "looks".
> 
> For 5K, Gaming mouse and KB??


Drawbacks and any other alternative for Phantom ?

I already have MX518. Which keyboard ?

^^*I am creating a thread for that now.*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/135068-where-spend-5k.html

I need more suggestions, specific suggestions with some merits from user point of view. Which one of the three keyboard ?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> Yep, thats what I want. Guess I will wait for some new entrants. This fickleness in mind is caused by stiff competition
> 
> 
> Yep, SandyBridge and Something equivalent to GTX 570.
> ...




Get GTX 570 and not its equivalent.


----------



## sri1979 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys I have purchased Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB. On website the specification was PCI E 2.0 but when the box came it was PCI E 2.1. My MB is Asus M2N68 AM PLUS. Will my MB and Bios support the Graphic card. Please let me know guys.


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



sri1979 said:


> Guys I have purchased Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB. On website the specification was PCI E 2.0 but when the box came it was PCI E 2.1. My MB is Asus M2N68 AM PLUS. Will my MB and Bios support the Graphic card. Please let me know guys.


PCI-E 2.1 is backward compatible to PCI-E 1 and PCI-E 2.0, so you can use it, but beware some older legacy mobos have issues with newer cards, eg older intel G35 boards, so its not guaranteed to work, but PCI-E is not an issue here.

If it does not work at start try to update your mobo BIOS from your manufacturer website, lots of manufacturers put out bios updates to increase compatibility with PCI-E 2.0 cards.


----------



## sri1979 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Bcos i surfed certian sites wherein it was showing incompatible
*motherboards-reviews.com/ASUS/sock...SUS_M2N68-AM_PLUS_chipset_specifications.html


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Don't worry. Your HD 5670 will run fine.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You have the mobo and gfx card both at hand. Why not try them. That's how you will know it for sure.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys, one good news for you, guess...Ya, you are correct, the pricing of HD 6950 and HD 6970 in India. Got this from Tech enclave dealer's paradise.

*HIS HD 6950: 18.5K; HIS HD 6970: 22.5K*
Check here

*Power Color HD 6970: 22.6K*
Check over here.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
Wasn't 570 for 22k?

I need to check benchmarks again. 6970 Vs 570.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^yep, do post the conclusion too.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If gtx 570 and radeon 6970 are equally priced then 6970 would be a tad better and they are almost equal in performance. In legit reviews, 570 won 6 benchmarks and 6970 won 5.

Check this.

If gtx 570 drops a bit in price close to 6950, then it will be an exceptional buy. And 570 won the benchmarks in newer games which take the most out of nvidia's architecture.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> ^^yep, do post the conclusion too.



Since you asked, I would say that 6950 is the best option (IMO) keeping in mind VFM. Then 570 and then 6970.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Cilus said:


> Guys, one good news for you, guess...Ya, you are correct, the pricing of HD 6950 and HD 6970 in India. Got this from Tech enclave dealer's paradise.
> 
> *HIS HD 6950: 18.5K; HIS HD 6970: 22.5K*
> Check here
> ...



Thanks for the price update .. I'll put up the entire post on HD6970 and HD6950 discussion thread as well.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^Thats really great pricing for HD6950.
HD6950 FTW!!


----------



## sri1979 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> Don't worry. Your HD 5670 will run fine.



Its working perfectly. Thanks for All


----------



## Tathaga (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

bought the msi gtx 460 hawk talon attack for 13.3k

wil try to see how much it can oc after i get a 13amp plug
now using 6amp so its risky


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

woot 6950 rocks , how is HIS never heard of it in india.

2 6970 still cost less than a 5970 right or is 5970 below 40 currently?

what are the minimum smps you guys think one should get for 6950 and 6970?

6950 is priced at the launch price of asus eah5850.

cilus thanx m8


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ HiS can be compared with power color in terms of quality - IMO. For a HD6950( ~158Ws)  a VX450 or similar PSU and for HD6970 ( ~207Ws ) a VX550 or similar PSU will do just fine.



Tathaga said:


> bought the msi gtx 460 hawk talon attack for 13.3k
> 
> wil try to see how much it can oc after i get a 13amp plug
> now using 6amp so its risky



Congrats !

I don't think the 6amp plug of your PSU has anything to do with your gfx card Ocing. Even a 6 amp plug will be able to provide 1320Ws power ! do you really think your rig will consume even around 1000Ws but at the end of the day it's your call of-course.


----------



## Tathaga (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

maybe 

but i dono anything about current and all those stuff
juz scared -___-


----------



## aby geek (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire HD 6970 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam

awesome stuff check it brilliant effort by sapphire.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey anyone updated the latest ATI catalyst Drivers 10.12...
the new setup is 110MB & what changes r there in this large setup???


----------



## asingh (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
It has the new GUI. And the basic optimizations. Nothing great. If your current driver is fine, leave this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> It has the new GUI. And the basic optimizations. Nothing great. If your current driver is fine, leave this.



thanx...so i c ur still using the 10.5a version any reasons for using the old version uptill now???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aby geek said:


> Sapphire HD 6970 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam
> 
> awesome stuff check it brilliant effort by sapphire.



Cool Packaging

Only thing is that the pretty side is going to face downwards when you put it in your PC.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

The version you are talking about is 10.12 new catalyst control center preview. The regular one can also be downloaded and the size is 99 MB. It has a new antialising mode. I think some minor improvements are also there as I'm getting 6 to 8 fps extra in Battle Field Bad company 2 from my HD 6870.


----------



## asingh (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



KaranTh85 said:


> thanx...so i c ur still using the 10.5a version any reasons for using the old version uptill now???



Seems the most stable till now. CFX is broken for HD4xxx series on most of the latter drivers.


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ATI(yes, I'll always say ati) CCC Drivers are growing in size exponentially, their Cat 10.12 preview is 111mb, for crying out loud.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sapphire Radeon HD6950 2GB - *18.5k*
Sapphire Radeon HD6970 2GB - *23.5k*
Sapphire Radeon HD6970 2GB Battlefield Vietnam - *24.5k*
*i55.tinypic.com/2gxfepy.jpg

[GO] Sapphire Radeon 6900 Series DX11 Graphics Card


----------



## kaudey (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have a Sapphire HD5670 (1GB) card driving a 15inch CRT (1024x768/60Hz) monitor. I have this problem, where I am playing Rome total war on high details and the VPU recover resets my GPU, saying my GPU is not responding to the driver commands. First I thought the driver might be resetting it erroneously and disabled VPU recover, but then my game hangs and I have to restart my comp. So I tried updating the graphics card drivers, but still the same issue. While playing the game, I sometimes see small squares covering the whole screen and after sometime it becomes normal. During normal operations i am not seeing any issues related to my GPU. Can you please help me troubleshoot the issue?

Thanks


----------



## max_roge (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys! i m confused whether to buy gforce gtx 570 or gtx 470 or gts 450 amp or hd 6950 !  my budget is 15k. kindly suggest for any other options.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

gtx570 costs 20k+ and no point in going for gtx470 with gtx570 around
gts450? what on earth are you thinking with 15k budget?
HD6950,18k btw isint really available yet, have to wait a bitt but highly recommend you wait for it and claw in 3k more
if you are short on patience and cash go for HD6870 costs around 14k


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kaudey said:


> I have a Sapphire HD5670 (1GB) card driving a 15inch CRT (1024x768/60Hz) monitor. I have this problem, where I am playing Rome total war on high details and the VPU recover resets my GPU, saying my GPU is not responding to the driver commands. First I thought the driver might be resetting it erroneously and disabled VPU recover, but then my game hangs and I have to restart my comp. So I tried updating the graphics card drivers, but still the same issue. While playing the game, I sometimes see small squares covering the whole screen and after sometime it becomes normal. During normal operations i am not seeing any issues related to my GPU. Can you please help me troubleshoot the issue?
> 
> Thanks


There is a high chance that some of the memory locations of your Gfx card is faulty. In my case HD 5770 the same problem occurred with HD 5770 and I had to RMA it.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> hey guys! i m confused whether to buy gforce gtx 570 or gtx 470 or gts 450 amp or hd 6950 ! my budget is 15k. kindly suggest for any other options.



with zotac gtx470 selling at 14.4k,  personally speaking, i would buy it.

though 570/6970 are a lot faster, they are 22k.
6950 is bit faster but is 18.5k.
FORGET 450AMP for gaming.
i dont think 6850 is in the same league as 470.
6870 is ~= 470. it is a good alternative.      read some reviews ad choose the card that does well in the specific games/resolution you play.

edit:   hd5850 is also a good option. it OC like a F**king beast.
         my friend can OC MSI 5850 to 980core easily with voltage tweak.


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



kaudey said:


> I have a Sapphire HD5670 (1GB) card driving a 15inch CRT (1024x768/60Hz) monitor. I have this problem, where I am playing Rome total war on high details and the VPU recover resets my GPU, saying my GPU is not responding to the driver commands. First I thought the driver might be resetting it erroneously and disabled VPU recover, but then my game hangs and I have to restart my comp. So I tried updating the graphics card drivers, but still the same issue. While playing the game, I sometimes see small squares covering the whole screen and after sometime it becomes normal. During normal operations i am not seeing any issues related to my GPU. Can you please help me troubleshoot the issue?
> 
> Thanks



Try the accelerator on another machine. Else RMA it.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

was browsing the asus website and found these 2 variants of amd 6850

EAH6850 DC/2DIS/1GD5 ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

EAH6850 DC/2DIS/1GD5/V2 ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

the only diff i could spot was the "50% off of TriDef® 3D Experience" on the V2
the specs are also the same

is there any substantial diff. between the two??


----------



## spyingshadow (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hi, could someone please elaborate the difference between normal gaming cards and workstation cards like Firepro series.
I'm an engineering student and only good at photoshop, flash as of now. but i believe i'll be working on CAD etc in future, so will a workstation card be of help to me? i'm not much of a gamer but play occasionally, so 2-3 year old games are just fine for me.
i will be buying in the first week of january with a budget of around 8-10k
also, will availability be an issue?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Rendering speed in better in workstation cards.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Actually in hardware point of view there is little difference between a Gaming card and a workstation one. It is the driver dedicated to each of the products that make the difference.
Gaming cards dirver concentrate more on single precision Floting point instruction execution speed and hence sacrificing the accuracy. But accuracy is not a main parameter for gaming.
In workstation cards, drivers are optimized to concentrate on double precision floating point instruction executions, hence increasing the performance in rendering, calculations but sacrificing their gaming performance.

A lot of advance users actually hacked the BIOS of a normal gaming card with the BIOS of a similarly powerful Workstation card and used it as workstation card.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^thats quite informative but then why is the price of workstation card so high ?


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Licensed drivers to guarantee a certain accuracy of render.


----------



## spyingshadow (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

so does "hacking the bios" involve lot of effort??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
More knowledge than effort.

And confidence - "My GPU won't brick."


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Basically if you have a board with IGP or multi GPU setup this trick can ban tried.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi fellas,
i got an intel motherboard, and im thinking of getting a gpu.
i had decided on nvidia's 9400gt, but as my chipset is ati, would that be a problem? i have a free pciex16 slot (that black one with a lever thingy)
details :

Northbridge			ATI RS400/RC400/RC410 rev. 01
Southbridge			ATI SB400 rev. 80
Mainboard Model		D102GGC2
Display adapter 0	
	Name			ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 
	Memory size		256 MB

note, im only doing this coz my mobo vid does not show red channels, so im just getting a cheap gpu to fix that. price : 2500, nehru place.
if anyone can get me a better deal, i have no problem, but do try to keep it below 3k.

thanks
edit:
will the onboard power be enough? do i need a psu power cable? i got a 400W smps, it came with the cabinet (iball, a sorta curvy design with a handle on the top, sory, forgot the name). i checked on some site, and it tells me i need a minimum 350W smps to run all my hardware(gpu included)
cpu : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz SmithField
1 tb seagate sata
1 lg optical drive
???

hey thanks for the reply guys, i just want a gpu to fix the display problem(no red channel)
in light of all this awesome info, i've decided to buy the HD 4650, or if i can get a good price, the 5550


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ if no gaming than go ahead. but in case of gaming, its a very bad & poor choice. the PSU should be enough but as always, never trusted these local/Chinese cheap electronic items. when they go off, you never know.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

And there will be no problem to plug an nVidia card with ATI chipset based mobo. If you have a PCI Express X16 slot then uou can plug any PCI express Graphics card on it, irrespective the graphics card chip manufacturer or your motherboard chip manufacturer.
And 9400 GT is really a very poor choice as gaming card. Get at least a 9600 GT or Radeon HD 4670. Both are available within 4K.


----------



## asingh (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



doomgiver said:


> hi fellas,
> i got an intel motherboard, and im thinking of getting a gpu.
> i had decided on nvidia's 9400gt, but as my chipset is ati, would that be a problem? i have a free pciex16 slot (that black one with a lever thingy)
> details :
> ...



The D102GGC2 has a PCI.Ex16 expansion slot so you can place a discrete GPU. If you get a GPU which just picks power via the dock then you should be fine with the PSU. If you get one which requires a separate cable connector for power, then you would need to replace the GPU.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> was browsing the asus website and found these 2 variants of amd 6850
> 
> EAH6850 DC/2DIS/1GD5 ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
> 
> ...



*guys any headsup on this*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Downloaded the New 10.12 driver for ATI,will install it today...


----------



## quad_core (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yo Gamerz..


I have one issue with my display. When i m playing mafia II or , dirt2 (in dx9) or F1 2010, ( all games at 1920*1080) i see some very light horizontal lines moving upwards from base of monitor . they are very light, and can be seen only upon proper observation( esp. in game menus , and in mafia II, when i am looking at walls ). I dont see these lines in all games, but only in the games which i mentioned above. Issue does not  occour on normal desktop usage. 
These lines do not occur in battlefield BC2 , SBK 09, or NFS undercover. Is there any problem with my grafix card? Btw, i use normal VGA cable and not DVI cable.
Any help would be appreciated .


cheers !!


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

thanks for the info guys, im gonna buy a hd 4650 or 5550 if i can stretch it.
i just want a gpu for correcting the red color in the display(the mobo wont show it, the monitor is ok, i checked with the laptop). i admit i was influenced by online ads in my choice.
but thanks to digit, i am making the right choice. 

ps, if anyone can give me an idea of prices in nehru place, it'd be REALLY appreciated


----------



## asingh (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



quad_core said:


> Yo Gamerz..
> 
> 
> I have one issue with my display. When i m playing mafia II or , dirt2 (in dx9) or F1 2010, ( all games at 1920*1080) i see some very light horizontal lines moving upwards from base of monitor . they are very light, and can be seen only upon proper observation( esp. in game menus , and in mafia II, when i am looking at walls ). I dont see these lines in all games, but only in the games which i mentioned above. Issue does not  occour on normal desktop usage.
> ...



Really hard to say with this is. Try another driver version. Your card seems fine.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Anybody seen the new GFX prices at SMC??
Here it is 

Sapphire HD6970 2GB @ 28.5k
Sapphire HD6950 @ 23.5k
The real shocker
MSI N580GTX @28.7k
MSI N570GTX @22k


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Well installed 10.12 Catalyst....Btw what is AMD Drag & Drop Technolgy..i saw this in installed list???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Aren't these the old ones?

ATIs are overpriced by 5k and GTX580 underpriced by 5k.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



keviv219 said:


> Anybody seen the new GFX prices at SMC??
> Here it is
> 
> Sapphire HD6970 2GB @ 28.5k
> ...



I don't believe in these prices. In international market HD6970 is 140$ less than GTX 580. So there is no way both cards will be equally priced in indian market


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ But it is. That is how we are cursed. When the whole world get it for a decent price, it's at peak price here in India. WTF!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If this is the case, then nvidia cards become highly recommended over the amd ones on top end segment.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> If this is the case, then nvidia cards become highly recommended over the amd ones on top end segment.



Yes, the AMD Session was over by HD58XX series. They were priced reasonably (not enuff reasonable for mid-range market) and now, they started to act like a morons.

I bought HD4670 only because it falls under my budget, doesnt need external power and competes with 8800. Better deal, but the scenario changed now. NVIDIA's up in the race.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Have a look at this:
[GO] Sapphire Radeon 6900 Series DX11 Graphics Card


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> Yo Gamerz..
> 
> 
> I have one issue with my display. When i m playing mafia II or , dirt2 (in dx9) or F1 2010, ( all games at 1920*1080) i see some very light horizontal lines moving upwards from base of monitor . they are very light, and can be seen only upon proper observation( esp. in game menus , and in mafia II, when i am looking at walls ). I dont see these lines in all games, but only in the games which i mentioned above. Issue does not occour on normal desktop usage.
> ...




this could be screen tearing due to vertical sync problem.
try this:   open nvidia control panel> manage 3d settings> global settings> vertical sync>  change setting to "force on" and click apply.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Faun said:


> ^^Have a look at this:
> [GO] Sapphire Radeon 6900 Series DX11 Graphics Card





Decent pricing. I wish the price will be same in every state.


----------



## uniyal2k5 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi
i am planning to buy a graphics card for my pc...

config is :-
AMD anthlon II X2 250
3.01ghz , 1.75gb ram
gigabyte ma78gm-us2h motherboard
monitor is samsung b2230 full hd

my requirements are :-
1. playing HD movies 1080p
2. playing all new directx 11 games at decent resolution
3. loads of mmorpg's(Massively multiplayer online role-playing games)

my budget is around 7-9k
excluding the cost of upgrading my ram to 4gb

suggest something good..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

HD5770 Twin Forzer - 9k
GTX 460 - 10k <--Recommended

HD5770 Twin Forzer - 9k
GTX 460 - 10k <--Recommended


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Suggest the best VFM graphics card that will serve me well for Year 2011, exactly 1 year.

Normal resolution I will be playing on: 1920x1080

Detail: High or Highest.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Whats the budget??
Without any limit you can go for GTX570 or 580!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GTX570 and 580 are not VFM considering I will not go beyond 1920x1080 and after 1 year I will not require that card.

Consider budget to be b/w 7k and 25k. The lower the better. Also, both red and green team options.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ Faun

Radeon 6870 @ 14k should be your best bet. A wonderful card at a great price. Though if you can wait a bit ,  i would suggest to grab a gtx 560. Its on the way.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@faun agree with vickybat , gtx 560 should be there by jan 16 ,after it launches 6870 will get a price cut,then you can decide between them.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



spyingshadow said:


> Hi, could someone please elaborate the difference between normal gaming cards and workstation cards like Firepro series.
> I'm an engineering student and only good at photoshop, flash as of now. but i believe i'll be working on CAD etc in future, so will a workstation card be of help to me? i'm not much of a gamer but play occasionally, so 2-3 year old games are just fine for me.
> i will be buying in the first week of january with a budget of around 8-10k
> also, will availability be an issue?



for 8-10K budget for workstation GPU you should consider getting ATI WS cards - look at PC Buying Guide 2010.



Faun said:


> ^^Rendering speed in better in workstation cards.



That true.



Cilus said:


> Actually in hardware point of view there is little difference between a Gaming card and a workstation one. It is the driver dedicated to each of the products that make the difference.
> Gaming cards dirver concentrate more on single precision Floting point instruction execution speed and hence sacrificing the accuracy. But accuracy is not a main parameter for gaming.
> In workstation cards, drivers are optimized to concentrate on double precision floating point instruction executions, hence increasing the performance in rendering, calculations but sacrificing their gaming performance.
> 
> A lot of advance users actually hacked the BIOS of a normal gaming card with the BIOS of a similarly powerful Workstation card and used it as workstation card.



Actually they have some discrete and thats' why they performs 2 times better than normal ( and even hacked ) cards.



Faun said:


> ^^thats quite informative but then why is the price of workstation card so high ?



as they perform better in the apps they were meant for and driver developments of WS requires more man power and resources and time - so the cost of development, drivber update is quite high and that's why they cost most.



asingh said:


> ^^
> Licensed drivers to guarantee a certain accuracy of render.



the cards also are lot faster in apps they were meant for. That's why a WS card performs almost 2x faster than a hacked gaming ( soft moded ) gfx card with same gpu using same drivers.



spyingshadow said:


> so does "hacking the bios" involve lot of effort??



No - you can anytime try soft hack if you have a compatible gpu series.



Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> More knowledge than effort.
> 
> And confidence - "My GPU won't brick."



soft hacking is a safe method - you just have to emulate the WS card using a normal gaming card - so any changes can be reverted without any issue.
It does even requires bios moding. So it's very safe.



asingh said:


> Basically if you have a board with IGP or multi GPU setup this trick can ban tried.



You can even try this even if you have a single gfx card since it's soft moding only and very safe.

BTW, i'm talking all this after reading this - it's has how to's, performance diff everything you need to know about 

Tech ARP - NVIDIA GeForce To Quadro Soft-Mod Guide Rev. 4.1


----------



## ganeshg (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hey guys whats the deal with dx11 games can i play them on a gfx with dx10. are there any dx11 games out there suggest some........


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@vickybat and @aby geek
Everyone says wait...I gotta wait then.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

dx11 games will run with dx10 on dx10 cards, but personally dont feel dx11 is very significant up till now best dx11 game so far battlefield bad company 2 here is the list of games till oct 2010 List of games with DirectX 11 support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ topgear
GTX/Quadro/Tesla ? my opinion on today?s GPU selections for rendering | jeffpatton.net

*www.cgarchitect.com/news/Reviews/Review076_1.asp

Those links say the Geforce cards perform faster than WS cards. They only lose when the scenes are larger than the onboard VRAM.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> this could be screen tearing due to vertical sync problem.
> try this:   open nvidia control panel> manage 3d settings> global settings> vertical sync>  change setting to "force on" and click apply.



thanks,, will try that out n let you know .


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



furious_gamer said:


> Decent pricing. I wish the price will be same in every state.



Moar prices:

MSI ATI 6950 - Rs 18400 **FREE SHIPPING**

MSI ATI 6970 Rs - 22990 **FREE SHIPPING**

[GO] MSI 6970 & 6950 are here - Ready Stock Order Now


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

seems like SMC started reading this topic and heardthe bad things we were saying about them!

a merry christmas to all of you:C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas::C_xmas:


ENJOY AND GET HIGH!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

same to you clear_lot


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i have read something about a 6890 in october 2011 its supposed to be a part of the other island family.looks like a rumour to me.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

oct 2011!!!
and that too for 6890...

must be a rumor


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well tha family is 28nm so may be people just named it on their own. but this naming to some extent indicates to a card which will be 1 place above the 6870.

by the way crysis 2 is too far what games are launching before c2 , any link?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

nope bro
just rumors like crysis 2 will require less heavy hardware systems unlike crysis 1 
and some more rumors like that....


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I wanna see Blizzard launch Diablo III!!!Diablo II is my favorite RPG.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^
No love for NWN??


----------



## ashishstillthere (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi guys

i am having core2duo 2.66+intel original mobo g33+4 gb ram(dont know model and speed 667mhz)+dell ST2410 and corsair vx550w....now i need graphic card for heavy gaming so kindly suggest me which one i should go for and ya i am having plan to upgrade my mobo which can have crossfire or sli capability so kindly suggest me a graphic card which is sli/cross fire ready


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ What's your overall budget ? What PSU do you have ?



Ishu Gupta said:


> @ topgear
> GTX/Quadro/Tesla ? my opinion on today?s GPU selections for rendering | jeffpatton.net
> 
> Welcome to CGarchitect.com
> ...



Let me say some words about the benchmark :

The real Benchmark is among FX 3800, FX 4800, V8700, V8750 and GTX 585, 480 and HD 5870. Other WS cards are just too weak to be compared.

The benchmark has not covered even some of most used apps by the pro users like Maya, Solid Works, Catia so I just can't call it a complete benchmark - to be honest it's pretty lame.

The Gaming cards performed well for obvious reason - they have more SP count, increased core and mem speed, more bandwidth, more bus width, newer architecture, new mem type - almost everything is better spec wise of these gaming cards put into the comparison benchmark - so they showed their strengths. 

But the WS cards has some unique features and that's why they performed well when those features were really used by those apps - but the only hitch about them is their exorbitant price point - they are just astronomically high priced -

so they don't seem to be very practical to all and not every time every user needs to use those unique features offered by the WS cards.

But a real pro user knows very well what a WS cards means to him and what's the importance of those unique features and how they effect their works and thats' why many pro user world wide use WS cards and they don't hesitate to pay high prices for that.

To understand it more clearly I'm pointing you towards another benchmark :

For example a FirePro V8700 can't be compared with HD5870. Spec wise it's very similar to the HD4870 and look at this - 

Gaming Versus Workstation Performance : Radeon HD 4870 Versus FirePro V8700

*i53.tinypic.com/2a8gio5.gif

Here's what they concluded :

*



That's why we can recommend the ATI FirePro V8700 as an ideal product for demanding all-around graphics professionals, without any doubts or hesitation whatsoever.

Click to expand...

*
Source


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^
Good one TG. Makes absolute sense. Thanks for this.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> topgear said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ What's your overall budget ? What PSU do you have ?
> ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

PowerColor Radeon HD6950 2GB - Rs. 17500 Shipped
PowerColor Radeon HD6970 2GB - Rs. 21600 Shipped
sweet.......


[GO] PowerColor Radeon 6900 Series DX11 Graphics Card Christmas Special (Ready Stock)


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ how is powercolor in quality and warranty in india?


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^3 years warranty, why so reluctant to click on the link ?
Brand is good.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ do these cards support voltage tweak?


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Not sure.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ashishstillthere said:


> > i am having corsair vx550w and budget is 12-14k and it should be sli/crossfire ready and can handle games in full hd resolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

very interesting review here.
they OC'ed a 460/6850/6870 and then checked their performance. very recommended article..
HD 6870 & HD 6850 vs. GTX 460 1GB: An Overclocking Study


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> I played it after completing Diablo II 3-4 times but could never like it.It doesn't have the same charm as Diablo.Actually no RPGs are as enjoyable as Diablo(not talking about graphics) like DS,Fable,Morrowind,RISEN,Baldur's Gate & so on.



I'm opposite. I liked Oblivion, NWN, BG2. Didn't like Diablo 2. Felt like a hack n slash.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I still haven't played Oblivion.Will give it a try.Do you know games similar to Diablo II?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Titan Quest - Good game, 30+ hrs of campaign.
Marvel Ultimate Alliance - If you like superheroes, You'll love this game.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ashishstillthere if you can wait for gtx 560. if not then just get a single 6870,but for a cf you will have to change your psu.

@ssb1551 how would a gts 450 sli perform?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

GST450 SLI, huh?I think a single 6870/GTX 470 will perform better than as SLI set up of GTS450.So IMO not worth it.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Titan Quest - Good game, 30+ hrs of campaign.
> Marvel Ultimate Alliance - If you like superheroes, You'll love this game.



I have heard of Ultimate Alliance but not of Titan Quest.Oh I love superheroes fight.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I have only played a little of Titan quest. But I have finished MUA (co-op with my bro) and it was awesome. You can play with 4 friends on a single PC.

Shame MUA2 didn't come out on PC.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

ssb see this 

GeForce GTS 450 SLI review

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTS_450_SLI/23.html


----------



## vickybat (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Guys check out EVGA GTX460 FTW. It beats 6870 while costing less and performs similar to gtx 470 at higher resolutions and settings.
Check this


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Didn't go through the whole review (its 2AM ffs) but on the conclusion page, the Avg perf of 6870 is LESS than its min perf.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Good one TG. Makes absolute sense. Thanks for this.



You are most welcome buddy.



ashishstillthere said:


> > i am having corsair vx550w and budget is 12-14k and it should be sli/crossfire ready and can handle games in full hd resolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



aby geek said:


> ssb see this
> 
> GeForce GTS 450 SLI review
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 SLI Review - Page 23/25 | techPowerUp



Dude checked both the links.450 SLI performs slightly less than a single GTX470 & 6870 aint even in the review.Only when both the 450's are OCed they are able to outperform a single 470 by a very lil margin.
Thats why I thought that 450 SLI aint worth it.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ also , the performance of 450SLI will depend on drivers. as new games are released, they wont be efficiently supporting SLI. will always have to wait for driver updates to get better performance. so a 450 SLI is not worth the hassle IMO


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Price quotes from friend:

HD 6850 @ 11k
HD 6870 @ 14.5k
HD 6950 @ 17k
HD 6970 @ 21.4k
GTX 570 @ 22k
GTX 580 @ 29k


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> Price quotes from friend:
> 
> HD 6850 @ 11k
> HD 6870 @ 14.5k
> ...



these prices are from .... where?


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

You can have a look at Mediahome.in

Those are the quotes which he got from Nehru Place.



vickybat said:


> Guys check out EVGA GTX460 FTW. It beats 6870 while costing less and performs similar to gtx 470 at higher resolutions and settings.
> Check this


It is a factory overclocked card. MSI GTX 460 HAWK costs 13.75k.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> It is a factory overclocked card. MSI GTX 460 HAWK costs 13.75k.


and evga is probably not available in india. 
also the hawk has triple voltage control and is cooler than a lot of cards.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

yup, I really haven't seen EVGA cards being sold here in India after the nVidia re-branding + renaming days.


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ico said:


> yup, I really haven't seen EVGA cards being sold here in India after the nVidia re-branding + renaming days.


EVGA GTX470 and GTX465 was imported by Tirupati from EVGA Germany, but that's it, nothing else.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

could someone quote the price of HD 4650 and HD 5550 for nehru place, delhi?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I've moved posts related to the HD 6950 mod to the other thread here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/135044-amd-hd-6950-6970-released-6.html


----------



## Sachin (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Sorry for jumping in. 
Which will be the best card for around Rs3500?
Is radeon hd 5550 a good card for playing POP:The forgotten sands?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Get HD5670 for 4.2k + Tax


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ *Sachin* - if you don't want to spend a buck more than 3.5k then Sapphire HD5570 should be your best bet but it would be best if you can increase the budget and get what _Ishu_ has suggested.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Whats the best Graphics card for 10k 
I only have core 2 duo do you think it will bottle neck my performance


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ a full system spec, particularly processor speed, ram & PSU (wattage & company name will do. give series also if possible).


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hello ! 
i am a bit dissapointed with my rig, i expected A LOT BETTER performnce ! im getting 20-30 fps in gta 4 on HIGH settings (NOT MAX [resource usage 900/1005] )
here is my config , 
amd phenom x4 945 3.0
2 X 2 gb corsair 133mhz ddr3
MSI hd6850 1gb
500w psu
windows 7 ultimate 32 bit
--
i think the settings havent been done properly..
i know my rig can do better 
please suggest me something !
i saw many people on youtube having a lower config , and still getting better fps !
i have turned off VSync..
wat more should i do ?!! 
im sad :'(


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Maybe you playin in Full HD! Try to lower the resolution if you can and if I remember correct GTA IV has a auto detect feature, try to play in that.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ithehappy said:


> Maybe you playin in Full HD! Try to lower the resolution if you can and if I remember correct GTA IV has a auto detect feature, try to play in that.


thanks ! 
and Now its working well, ultimate graphics with 22-40 fps in the streets and 55+ in the buildings ! , i'l be uploading some stunts on utube soon


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ tried oerclocking the card? ~ 10 fps increase is possible. read this article

*www.guru3d.com/article/msi-radeon-6850-cyclone-power-review/21


----------



## ganeshg (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

hi friends 
i am thinking to buy a gfx ati 5750 but there is a competetor that's nvidia gts 450 at the same price range. i have 500gb hdd, mobo with onboard ati gfx and 4gb ddr3 ram, win7 64bit.so which one would be better. also i want to know in terms of peformance which one is better like if i use an individual gfx or clubing an entry level gfx with onboard gfx............thanks


----------



## vwad (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ganeshg said:


> hi friends
> i am thinking to buy a gfx ati 5750 but there is a competetor that's nvidia gts 450 at the same price range. i have 500gb hdd, mobo with onboard ati gfx and 4gb ddr3 ram, win7 64bit.so which one would be better. also i want to know in terms of peformance which one is better like if i use an individual gfx or clubing an entry level gfx with onboard gfx............thanks



go for GTS 450 IMO. Its almost equal to ATI HD 5770 which is better than ATI HD 5750. 

If you want to club the performance of onboard gfx and dedicated GPU, then you will have to go for HD 5770 so that you can hybrid crossfire, but for more details, you will have to wait for someone else because my knowledge is limited up to this level only. 

In the meantime, please mention your PSU and motherboard name as it will help supporters on giving you advice.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^I don't think GTS 450 is on par with 5770.5770 is better in performance than GTS450.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



papashango_cs said:


> thanks !
> and Now its working well, ultimate graphics with 22-40 fps in the streets and 55+ in the buildings ! , i'l be uploading some stunts on utube soon


You're welcome.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



cyberdragon007 said:


> Whats the best Graphics card for 10k
> I only have core 2 duo do you think it will bottle neck my performance



get msi 6850 at 11k...if u can spend more try to buy msi 6850 cyclone or gigabyte winforce gv-685d5 1gd...if two of them r available don't miss them. Boss card.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^I don't think GTS 450 is on par with 5770.5770 is better in performance than GTS450.



yea. It is almost equal to 5750.but i think 450 is a better deal.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^Yeah...but I was of the opinion that 5770 is better than both 5750/450.


----------



## vwad (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yeah...but I was of the opinion that 5770 is better than both 5750/450.



Hmm. I also have to agree. Further since he owns AMD motherboard with onboard ATI, 5770 seems to be apt option to go for.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yeah...but I was of the opinion that 5770 is better than both 5750/450.



yea, ofcourse.but, as he mentioned 5750 ,i said about 450.


----------



## papashango_cs (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

help needed.. as usual 
(amd phenom x4 945 | MSI hd6850 | 4gb ddr3 | 500w Zebronics PSU)
ok , i had installed GTA 4, it wasnt a legal copy(please ignore this for a while  ), when i started the game , i was geting 40 fps n sudden drops to 5-6 ! i did the benchmark test, wich is done on HIGH settings, i got average 51 fps ! CPU usage 80 % video memory usage 96 %
good.
i removed the game because of that choppy lag, i tried patching it , didnt work, it crashed..
then i installed GTA 4 EFLC (episodes frm librty city)
when i keep all the things on HIGH , i get 20-35 fps on the streets , BUT when i change the settings to MINIMUM , i just get 5-10 fps increase in those shitty graphics !
n when i did the benchmark test(on high settings), it showed avg 20.67 fps , CPU usage 80 %
video memory usage 40 % !! 40 ?!!?!?
how to solve this thing :S
please reply !
is something wrong with the card ? or the game ?!


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^^ don't post same thing on two different threads ! Rest assured someone will read your post and  reply back to you.

Install GTA4 once more - get the original version anyway- it's really cheap and update it with latest patches 1.0.0.7 or something like that.

Same goes for GTA4 EFLC.

GTA4 is a more cpu hungry game than gpu - so if you've installed cnq then before starting GTA4 set power scheme to always on - I've faced similar kind of issue cryostasis and it was fixed by this trick.

BTw, are you using the latest version of gfx drivers, drirectX and at what resolution you are playing anyway.



vwad said:


> go for GTS 450 IMO. Its almost equal to ATI HD 5770 which is better than ATI HD 5750.
> 
> If you want to club the performance of onboard gfx and dedicated GPU, then you will have to go for HD 5770 so that you can hybrid crossfire, but for more details, you will have to wait for someone else because my knowledge is limited up to this level only.
> 
> In the meantime, please mention your PSU and motherboard name as it will help supporters on giving you advice.



HD5770 is more powerful than GTS450.

HD5770 does not support Hybrid CFX with mobos onboard gfx.


----------



## vwad (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ don't post same thing on two different threads ! Rest assured someone will read your post and  reply back to you.
> 
> Install GTA4 once more - get the original version anyway- it's really cheap and update it with latest patches 1.0.0.7 or something like that.
> 
> ...



 :sorry:


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ don't post same thing on two different threads ! Rest assured someone will read your post and  reply back to you.
> 
> Install GTA4 once more - get the original version anyway- it's really cheap and update it with latest patches 1.0.0.7 or something like that.
> 
> ...



great answer boss...
And yea, 5770 doesn't support hybrid cfx...
And about gta 4, i think cpu is bottlenecking in low setting


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

X4 945 runs at 3GHz.I don't think CPU is the bottleneck here.
*topgear*'s way might work out for him.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

from what i read on tomshardware review a few months back, gta is "core number" hungry. more the cores, better it is.

Grand Theft Auto 4 EFLC, And Announcing Part 2 : The Game Rundown: Finding CPU/GPU Bottlenecks, Part 1


and a happy new year to all of you!


----------



## vishalg (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guys is there a rule of thumb to find out if one's cpu\gpu is the bottleneck??


----------



## hdknitro (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

what can i do to so that my HD6870 and my on board graphic card HD4250 can work hybridly?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vishalg said:


> guys is there a rule of thumb to find out if one's cpu\gpu is the bottleneck??



no. theres no rule & the CPU/GPU bottleneck depends on many factors like the graphics card, its memory, processor & yes the resolution you are gaming at.



hdknitro said:


> what can i do to so that my HD6870 and my on board graphic card HD4250 can work hybridly?



HD6870 is many many times faster than the IGP. it just can't be compared to IGP. if by using some modded driver you able to Xfire both, the maximum performance increment will be around 1% or maybe less.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

well *sam* ,*hdknitro* was asking about hybrid xfire and not xfire. I guess he wants his 6870 to completely shut off and use igp when not doing graphically intensive tasks and the reverse when doing otherwise.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



hdknitro said:


> what can i do to so that my HD6870 and my on board graphic card HD4250 can work hybridly?



Hybrid crossfire only works with pretty old cards like the HD 3xxx series and earlier ones...


----------



## papashango_cs (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ don't post same thing on two different threads ! Rest assured someone will read your post and  reply back to you.
> 
> Install GTA4 once more - get the original version anyway- it's really cheap and update it with latest patches 1.0.0.7 or something like that.
> 
> ...


hehe , thanks ! i worry if people on the other thread dont reply 
ok ,1st im getting one original copy of the game 
then i'l keep it updated, 
one thing, see this 
Grand Theft Auto 4 EFLC, And Announcing Part 2 : The Game Rundown: Finding CPU/GPU Bottlenecks, Part 1
silly question - how do i check if the gta is using all my 4 cores ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> well *sam* ,*hdknitro* was asking about hybrid xfire and not xfire. I guess he wants his 6870 to completely shut off and use igp when not doing graphically intensive tasks and the reverse when doing otherwise.



i know. i just missed the word but i mentioned about IGP & discrete graphics. so it much be hybrid Xfire.

if he wants something like what Nvidia Optimus, well i guess it is not possible. again a hacked Optimus for AMD will work but may take a severe beating in FPS count. but if he wants real Hybrid Xfire, its not worth & may slow down the HD6870.



keviv219 said:


> Hybrid crossfire only works with pretty old cards like the HD 3xxx series and earlier ones...



i think officially, all entry level cards from AMD works in Hybrid Xfire. but not the HD4650.


----------



## vishalg (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Sam.Shab said:


> no. theres no rule & the CPU/GPU bottleneck depends on many factors like the graphics card, its memory, processor & yes the resolution you are gaming at.



okie

does amd phenom II x4 955be+asus eah 6850+2x2gb corsair 1333 @ 1440x900

sounds good??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

^ you can play full hd if your display supports it.


----------



## vishalg (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

currently i am using my old 19" viewsonic with max 1440 res, although i am planning to upgrade to a 22" full hd in near future


----------



## almightyrohit (Jan 2, 2011)

*GTX 570 or ATI 6970*

Hey guys, I am upgrading my system in the next few weeks.

Right now, I have zeroed on:

MB: ASUS Sabertooth X58
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws 3x2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1600 CL8
Processor: Intel Core i7 950

Already have: BenQ G2420 HD, CoolerMaster 750W SMPS, Creative T6100, UMAX Terminator Cabinet.

About the Graphic Card: Since bottleneck in most of the Games is GPU, I have decided to invest a little more in Graphic Card. My current favorite is GTX 570 but I am also considering 6970 since both of them are priced same. My current system has 9800 GTX+ which is an amazing graphic card so I love nVIDIA and tend to favour their products.

What say you guys? Have I chosen the parts correctly? Do you think I should wait for Jan 5th when Intel will be announcing Sandy Bridge. Also should I buy these from Kolkata (where I am currently residing) or should I buy them from Nehru Place (will be going to Delhi in Feb)? Will I get a huge price difference? Thanks for taking time to read my post.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Change the PSU from the current CM to Corsair/Seasonic/Silverstone.
Its better if you wait till 5th Jan.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: GTX 570 or ATI 6970*



papashango_cs said:


> hehe , thanks ! i worry if people on the other thread dont reply
> ok ,1st im getting one original copy of the game
> then i'l keep it updated,
> one thing, see this
> ...



GTA4 has a inbuilt benchmark which show you resources usages and it's the only to to how much system resource GTA4 is using.



almightyrohit said:


> Hey guys, I am upgrading my system in the next few weeks.
> 
> Right now, I have zeroed on:
> 
> ...



GTX 570 is good card and it's price is a bit lower than HD6970.

As of now the best bet is to get a HD6950 and mod it to HD6970 but hurry up - from next batches of hd6950 you may not be able to do the trick.


----------



## almightyrohit (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ssb1551 said:


> Change the PSU from the current CM to Corsair/Seasonic/Silverstone.
> Its better if you wait till 5th Jan.



thanks ssb. Will Corsair 750TX work for me? In the future I am planning to work with 2 monitors (both 24" LCD).



topgear said:


> GTA4 has a inbuilt benchmark which show you resources usages and it's the only to to how much system resource GTA4 is using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks TG. Haven't done any OC'ing in the past . Is there any professional who will do this in Delhi?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



almightyrohit said:


> thanks ssb. Will Corsair 750TX work for me? In the future I am planning to work with 2 monitors (both 24" LCD).



TX750 is more than enough if you are gonna use a single 570/6970.
Don't know about the dual monitor set up though.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



> thanks TG. Haven't done any OC'ing in the past . Is there any professional who will do this in Delhi?



its not OC. its a bios flash. and its very safe with  69xx dual bios. 
unlocking a 6950 is the best deal you can get now. it will upgrade to a 6970.
a 6970 is BETTER than 570 in higher resolutions. so if you plan to add a second 080p monitor, i would suggest a 69xx.
AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp
here is the link to flash. its completely safe and very easy really. 
no need to go to "professionals". 
if you are afraid to flash bios, you can simply buy a 6970.

ATI

mediahome.in prices. not in nehru place, but in east delhi.

SMC international
check smcinternational.
its in nehru place. proably cheapest in NP, but you should also check in other shops like "computer empire" and "cost to cost".


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: GTX 570 or ATI 6970*



almightyrohit said:


> Hey guys, I am upgrading my system in the next few weeks.
> 
> Right now, I have zeroed on:
> 
> ...



like topgear said, buy 6950 hurry and again hurry......then simply flash it to a 6970 , like @clear_lot said..do it hurry, u won't regret.till, 570,6970 doesn't worth their price.



ssb1551 said:


> X4 945 runs at 3GHz.I don't think CPU is the bottleneck here.
> *topgear*'s way might work out for him.



yea, still i think bottlenecking in lower settings


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: GTX 570 or ATI 6970*



almightyrohit said:


> Hey guys, I am upgrading my system in the next few weeks.
> 
> Right now, I have zeroed on:
> 
> ...






waiting for release of SB is good because it is bound to reduce the price of i5 and i7 cpu's.
also, if the system is basically for gaming, i would suggest buying a p55 mobo and a i5-760. best bang for the buck. and if you OC it to ~3.4 GHZ, you have a killer gaming  machine.
in my opinion, buy a i7 only if you really know you would need all that extra cpu power over the gpu.
or if you plan to buy a nvidia and then to sli it and *exclusively need x16/x16 pcie lanes*.

the difference between x16/x16 and x8/x8 is less than 5%.

OR if you like to brag about owning an i7 (thats important in its own right, really)

to *REALLY* improve performance, i personally would buy a *GOOD* SSD. the money saved in going the p55 route can be spent on ssd.

or if you save/add a little more money, you can think of going fo 580. _THAT WOULD BE SWEEEEEET._


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: GTX 570 or ATI 6970*

^^agree.


but, totally disagree with it>>



clear_lot said:


> if you save/add a little more money, you can think of going fo 580. THAT WOULD BE SWEEEEEET.[/I]



rather , buy a 6950 ,make it 6970...enough for today's gaming.if want more , buy two 6950...unlock them two.6970cfx is almost equal to 580sli.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i personally like single gpu setup as 

1. less power consumed
2.less heat generated.
3.no scaling issues.
4.no hassle of constantly adding cf profiles.
5. less noise.


edit: to everybody. are GOOD ssd available in delhi? not those old kingston or corsair 40/60/80 gb that probably dont even have TRIM. i mean crucial c300 or maybe revodrivex2 etc.

edit2: is this the wrong forum to ask?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

+1 for GTX 580. Beats a 6970 fair and square anyday.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> +1 for GTX 580. Beats a 6970 fair and square anyday.


Also due to the new cooler design a GTX580 runs cooler than HD6970 while consuming more power, this heats up the surroundings a bit but keeps the card cool and quiet, amd blew the temperature edge with HD69xx series, not recommended in Indian environments.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> +1 for GTX 580. Beats a 6970 fair and square anyday.



ufff...i was talking about 6950 .in between 580gtx and 6950 ,very very price difference.he can buy 6950 and make it 6970.isn't it a way better deal than 580gtx??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

If op has the money, going for a gtx 580 is future proof. In case of modding the 6950 through bios flash, op has to hurry cause amd will lock the shaders from chip level in the next batch of boards.

So unlocking will be impossible after current stock is exhausted.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Hey guys, I read this article about how you can get an AMD HD6950 to get a HD6970's performance by flashing the 6950 with the 6970's firmware. Has anyone tried it yet?


Read about it here:
AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

i think i am getting a bottleneck as my cpu is weak

pls give me remedies. . .

here are the pics of 3d mark 06

my system : 
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/7904/mysystem.th.jpg

friends system :
*img831.imageshack.us/img831/5416/3dmark06bharadghost.th.jpg



i have a athlon 635 and he got a i7 870
i have 32bit he got 64bit

gpu is talon attack stock clock (810/3900 effective)


why so low score ? :'(


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Come on!!its unfair to compare an Athlon II X4 635 with an i7!!!
I think you have a reasonable score.


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> i think i am getting a bottleneck as my cpu is weak
> 
> pls give me remedies. . .
> 
> ...


*@Tathaga:*
3D mark is too CPU Bound. Bench on Vantage, and compare.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Posts related *ankurhothot's* problem moved here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/135666-game-crashes-amd-hd-6850-a.html



asingh said:


> *@Tathaga:*
> 3D mark is too CPU Bound. Bench on Vantage, and compare.


+1


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

vantage doesn't allow my resolution.
But in 3d mark06 not only i got bad score in cpu tests but also bad score in gpu tests


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^
Are you able to game at the highest resolution your monitor permits..game fine.?


----------



## ganeshg (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

well guys U have answered only one Question what about the other one in which i mentioned  suppose 
1.if i took an individual 5750/450 gfx without overcloking or
2.clubbing onboard 4200gfx with an entry level graphics card and overclocking it
out of these two which one will better perform
also i thnk 5770 is best but sometimes i think that paying 7-8k just for playing games is just crazy
i dont have a good psu but iam planning to buy a 550/650W.....



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASUS M4A785TDV-EVO, AMD ATHLON X2 250 3.0GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, 500GB HDD, ONBOARD ATI 4200 GPU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

no point cfxing an entry level GPU with onboard graphics processor.
Buy a good one & then cfx it with the same series or higher ones.


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Are you able to game at the highest resolution your monitor permits..game fine.?



ya played games at highest settings at 1600x900
crysis gives 25 fps wen AA is maxed >.<
bc2 and bo are fine tho 45-60 fps (60hz monitor >.<)


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^
Then you are fine. No need to worry.


----------



## techlife (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Which is the best GTX 460 1GB stock model? Anyone tell me where can i buy one in delhi. Galaxy,leadtek, EVGA, Zotac are all out of stock. Please suggest one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I want to buy Sapphire HD6850 1GB DDR5 as my main GPU and Zotac GTS450 1GB DDR5 as a PhysX Card.What are the connectors for the above cards?Are both 6 pin or any others.Please specify?Also I want to know how to connect the above cards like in SLI Setup or any other way.Kindly specify by any attachments if possible.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

man do u really need a physx card? for around 18k id rather buy a 6950 after bios tweak works as a 6970 but no they do not work like sli setup you just need modified drivers to enable the physx card


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@techlife

get talon attack, its really cool and its factory OC'ed and runs idle 25 degree and max 58degree (furmark,10 mins)
clock speeds are 811/3900


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



techlife said:


> Which is the best GTX 460 1GB stock model? Anyone tell me where can i buy one in delhi. Galaxy,leadtek, EVGA, Zotac are all out of stock. Please suggest one.


GTX560 launching soon, this will drive prices down a bit, so hold out a bit.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



bavusani said:


> I want to buy Sapphire HD6850 1GB DDR5 as my main GPU and Zotac GTS450 1GB DDR5 as a PhysX Card.What are the connectors for the above cards?Are both 6 pin or any others.Please specify?Also I want to know how to connect the above cards like in SLI Setup or any other way.Kindly specify by any attachments if possible.



what mobo do you have ? First of all you will need a mobo with 2x pci-e x16 slot and a good PSU which can deliver at-least 500W or more ( for eg. Corsair VX550W)


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> GTX560 launching soon



Expected date, price, specs and performance ?


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> Expected date, price, specs and *performance* ?



its supposed to be the gf114 chip with all the sp unlocked.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

techking_dinesh's query: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/135681-help-me-update-my-pc.html


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ what's that ? When I clicked that I got this :



> No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ link updated.

I've locked this thread. Post your "queries" and "discussions" in the Graphic card section.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Thread re-opened. Please use this thread for little queries.


----------



## papashango_cs (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

hello ! i have some questns, help me out please
while gaming (games like gta 4 , battlfield bd compny 2 , cod Black ops) my graphic card (MSI hd 6850 1 gb ) reaches temp upto 72 C , and cpu upto 50 C , is it normal ?
even though my cabinet is placed in a NOT VERY WELL ventilated area, 
the cabinet has total 3 fans, excluding psu obvsly 
help !
cpu - amd phenom x4 945


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



papashango_cs said:


> hello ! i have some questns, help me out please
> while gaming (games like gta 4 , battlfield bd compny 2 , cod Black ops) my graphic card (MSI hd 6850 1 gb ) reaches temp upto 72 C , and cpu upto 50 C , is it normal ?
> even though my cabinet is placed in a NOT WELL ventilated area,
> the cabinet has total 3 fans, exlucding psu obvsly
> help !



72 C for for your card is totally safe and normal man. 
system/case fans don't cool gpu. they only help in airflow... intake and exhaust.

does your gpu have fans on it?


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



papashango_cs said:


> hello ! i have some questns, help me out please
> while gaming (games like gta 4 , battlfield bd compny 2 , cod Black ops) my graphic card (MSI hd 6850 1 gb ) reaches temp upto 72 C , and cpu upto 50 C , is it normal ?
> even though my cabinet is placed in a NOT VERY WELL ventilated area,
> the cabinet has total 3 fans, excluding psu obvsly
> ...



what's the idle temp of the GPU and what's your ambient temp ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

that cpu temp at gaming is normal
not sure about the graphic card readings


----------



## papashango_cs (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

thankyou all ! 
yes, my card has a fan..
GPU idle temp is ~ 36 
CPU idle temp is ~ 25
ambient temp (room temp.. right ?) ~ 22 
1 more questn, my cabinet is placed in a cabinet box typ space, like we used to have those old computer tables where the cabinet goes in.. that is not very well ventilated atleast in my case, in summers, should i keep the cabinet outside ? .. like on the table.. ?
would that help to maintain good temp.. ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Those temps seems to be normal.

I would suggest you to replace the front fan of the cabby with a good 2000 RPM 120 mm fan nad add a 120mm fan at the back of that cabinet to improve airflow and reduce temp further.


----------



## clear_lot (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

all the games you mentioned are multi threded and use all the 4 cores you have.
also the load is distributed over all the cores. so a temp of 50 of tthe cpu is fine.

if you have the stock gpu cooling(no cyclone or TFII) 72 is also fine but a bit high. you can manually increase the fan speed using the msi afterurner.   these cards are ususally programed to favor lower noise(lower fan speed) over higher temps, as the official safe temps are ~90 degrees.

no real need to change anything, really.


----------



## shirazhansen (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hi everybody,

I have a weird problem with my ati hd radeon 4850. Sometimes when i'm playin a movie or a game, everything freezes for a while, and then i get multicolored, pixelated horizontal lines on the screen. Then everything goes blank for a while, and i get messages like "Display driver crashed and has recovered" or "amdkmdap has stopped working". This keeps happening until i uninstall all ati drivers in safe mode, and install them again. 
It works fine for a few hours, but then the problem starts again, and i have to go through the process again. I've tried several drivers, including the latest ones, the ones that came with the card as well as other stable versions. 
I have xp and vista installed, and the problem appears in both OSes.
I tried cleaning the card, checked the temperatures, cleaned the fan, even the ram sticks and the motherboard. 
I have a Corsair TX650 PSU, so i dont think it's a lack of power issue.

Anybody else had this problem so far? If so could u help me out?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

its a famous problem
some guys say that un-instaling CCC do wonders
some say it only happens in multiplayer games
and some say it happens with high demanding games


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Re-installing the CCC will do. try driversweeper to clean the drivers from PC, and re-install it. Try to remove and re-insert the GPU. It solved the issue for me once.


----------



## Zishi (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

What price of Sapphire *HD6870* in *Nehru Palace Delhi*, Does anyone know? Is it better thar gtx 465


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

GTX465 is utter crap, 6870 is easily better than it, should cost around 13k-13.5k Sapphire HD 6870 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India but im my opinion get vapor edition with custom cooler for a bitt more cash but better still go for 6950 1gb it sells for 14.5k here .:: Yantra Online ::. its a delhi store so you can even purchase if you dont want to buy online


----------



## papashango_cs (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

thankyou all !


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I am asking this for my friend who purchased a AUS GTX 570 1280MB Overclock and Corsair 550 today and having problem during installation,
He is saying that there is no display coming in his Samsung 20'' monitor, he installed the card and plugged the 6 pin power connector, the card has two power connector though, but he plugged to one and the other is empty. So does he have to connect to both 6 pin connectors or else?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yes he has to plug in. also did he put the monitor cable in the gpu port?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yes of course, he is not that noob , anyway, so he has to plug in both the 6 pin connectors from his PSU right?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yes both. if its still not solved then.... he's gonna be pissed.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

such a nice article on graphic cards consumption 
very informative

What Do High-End Graphics Cards Cost In Terms Of Electricity? : The Cost Of High-End Graphics: Truly Expensive Or Just Exaggerated?


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i am thinking of buying a graphics card soon. heres my choices :

MSI gtx 570                @20.5k 
msi gtx 560 twin frozr II @ 15.5k            both from SMC

sapphire hd69502GB    @16.5k
sapphire hd69501GB     @14.5k               both from yantraonline


whatever card i buy, i will OC it to the max.
concerns with the sapphire card is whether they use voltage control IC  supported by afterburner or not as sapphire cards are usually different than other brands.

if i buy the 6950 2GB, i will unlock the shaders in it. and then OC it to max possible.

when OC to ~ 980MHZ, how does 560 compare to the 570/6970?
but if i buy the 560, i might as well buy the 6950 1GB as it is 1000RS cheaper and faster than 560 and as fast as the 2GB version but has no unlocked shaders.
and if i'm buying the 1GB, i might as well buy the 2gb version for 2000RS more and unlock the shaders to get the 6970 performance. and 6970~
570.
nothing need to be said about the 570 .  it is at once the fastest without any extra work 



totally confused .

i play on 1080p and budget for psu is separate.

edit: currently using a low power 9600gt. so whichever card i buy, performance difference is huge.
edit2: i learned that the unlocked shaders dont account for much performance. if a normal 6950 is oc to 6970 levels, it is ~98% of 6970. like the 5850 and 5870. though any extra perfromance is good


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ Both 6950 1gb and 560 are neck and neck. You choose between the two.

And 69502gb cannot be unlocked anymore cause the additional simd's in the newer boards has been removed by laser cut and not by simple bios locking.
So there are no sp's to be unlocked.

If you have the budget , go for gtx 570. Asus Gtx 570 directcu II/oc is a factory overclocked card with excellent cooler. Its priced at 20.3k in kolkata. Try to get it as it performs close to a gtx 580.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yep, get a GTX570 and get rid off all confusions.


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

damn! and i thought that you people would want me to go for a cheaper option.
does anyone here has anyone of these cards? i need some subjective opinions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

6950 is better option compared to the GTX card.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> damn! and i thought that you people would want me to go for a cheaper option.



if you want to go for the cheaper option then *MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II* is the way to go. It is factory-oc'd and performs as good as GTX 570(which would cost you a lot more).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



thetechfreak said:


> 6950 is better option compared to the GTX card.



This is highly debatable.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> if you want to go for the cheaper option then *MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II* is the way to go. It is factory-oc'd and performs as good as GTX 570(which would cost you a lot more).



+1 gaurav




clear_lot said:


> damn! and i thought that you people would want me to go for a cheaper option.
> does anyone here has anyone of these cards? i need some subjective opinions.



Factory overclocked gtx 560's perform same as 69501gb. Pick your choice and you can't go wrong with either of them.

The one gaurav suggested is a factory overclocked gtx 560.


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

thanks for the inputs. planning to buy the card this month.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vickybat said:


> +1 gaurav



+1 to vicky for +1ing me.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



thetechfreak said:


> 6950 is better option compared to the GTX card.



Biased .. ehh


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^this will only start a big debate again. ithehappy no offence but you could have written this '+1 to 560'. he has the right for keeping his opinions i suppose.


----------



## shirazhansen (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> its a famous problem
> some guys say that un-instaling CCC do wonders
> some say it only happens in multiplayer games
> and some say it happens with high demanding games





furious_gamer said:


> Re-installing the CCC will do. try driversweeper to clean the drivers from PC, and re-install it. Try to remove and re-insert the GPU. It solved the issue for me once.



Thanks a lot guys!
Tried Driversweeper and removed all but one ATI components from the system. (somehow couldn't manage to get rid of that one part, so i let it be.)
Now i've installed the latest drivers, and so far there hasn't been an issue.
Hope it stays that way..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^this will only start a big debate again. ithehappy no offence but you could have written this '+1 to 560'. he has the right for keeping his opinions i suppose.



I'd say that, but read his comment buddy. He mentioned 'GTX', not any particular model, so it's clear he targeted Nvidia, that's why I said like that . Hope I made myself clear.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

ok no problem .


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> thanks for the inputs. planning to buy the card this month.



if you are getting GTX560 try to get Asus Direct Cu Top - it's the fastest factory fastest and coolest you can get - Zotac GTX560 AMP though has higher clock speed it has heating issues.

If someone going to get HD6950 nothing beats Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14.5 k - just for the record


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

how does the msi TFII gtx560 compre to the asus one in terms of cooling and noise?



> If someone going to get HD6950 nothing beats Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14.5 k - just for the record



yeah, 2 months back, a gtx 460 was for about that much


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^get MSI Twin Frozr II 560. you will get physx eeyecandy as fps are almost same as that of 6950 1GB. twin frozr is very vfm and highly overclockable on that cooler(when you feel the need).


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

my choice will be nvidia as i am a  confessed fanboy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^i mentioned the same i think.get 560. .


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Pls help me :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/137587-gpu-dell-inspiron-580s.html


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> how does the msi TFII gtx560 compre to the asus one in terms of cooling and noise?



Both are neck and neck but asus direct cu II just edges past owing to its superior cooler. But both are good and highly recommended for a gtx 560 based card.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Ok I'm building a new sub 100k rig. I'm currently planning getting a hd6970. But the load temps of the hd6979 are v.high(92c). I run my pc for 16+ hours a day, it's idle for about 8 hours(bsnl night time download). I play for more than three hours at a stretch.  I'm gonna be using a haf922 case. So will the temp cause my card to fry?

 Will the case cooling bring down gpu temps? If not, then do I have to go in for one of the custom Cooler models by powercolor(eg. Pcs, lcs etc). 

Also can anyone give me an estimate of the prices of the custom cooled models?

And what pricing will the hd6900 and gtx590 have?

Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

aashrey no 6970 is not that hot. AMD's Radeon HD 6970 & Radeon HD 6950: Paving The Future For AMD - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
and its stock cooler in anandtech review.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Thanks jas, well thats comforting. 

PS: I think March 8 is the official release date of the HD6990. Still keep your fingers crossed. If its any where near 35K, ill be able to accommodate it my rig(hopefully).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

aashrey you are welcome.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Aashrey99 said:


> Thanks jas, well thats comforting.
> 
> PS: I think March 8 is the official release date of the HD6990. Still keep your fingers crossed. If its any where near 35K, ill be able to accommodate it my rig(hopefully).


Stay away from 6990, or any dual gpu ati config, the drivers from ati have been terrible for the past few months, guru3d forum is full of 5970 users that are suffering from various issues like corner mouse bug, negative cf scaling(even with proper CAP), full gpu load even at idle desktop and plenty more, buy a GTX580/HD6970 instead.

PS: I'm using a 5850, so this is not fanboy rant, you've been warned.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

tkin i see tremendous crossfire scaling of 6970 in reviews..sometimes reaching upto a 580 sli.(i mean not same) so how come drivers are bad? amd is improving upon them..
*www.anandtech.com/show/4061/amds-radeon-hd-6970-radeon-hd-6950/13
just a doubt. no offence.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin i see tremendous crossfire scaling of 6970 in reviews..sometimes reaching upto a 580 sli.(i mean not same) so how come drivers are bad? amd is improving upon them..
> AMD's Radeon HD 6970 & Radeon HD 6950: Paving The Future For AMD - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> just a doubt. no offence.


The reviews are using one driver version(say its 10.10), about 2-3 drivers are launched by ati and a lot of them recently are causing issues, even when game performance is ok other issues crop up, one issue is gpu shows 100% load at idle desktop and so goes full throttle, does not rectify until reboot, another issues is the mouse pointer lags at the right upper corner, and more.

99% GPU Usage after 1-2 Hours of Non-Gaming Use - Guru3D.com Forums
Mini/Maxi-mizing full screen applications lag/bug - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

oh i see. thanks for info tkin.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

ok well, i can get a card of upto 45K, if i ditch the monitor, which ill buy later ofcourse. so if I can get a GTX590, its gonna be awesome. its probably faster than the HD6990 too. and pair it up with a 3d vision kit. . is there any chance that GTX590 is gonna be around 600$?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Guys I got my GTX 560, it also came with 2 Power Connector, should I plug in to both of them or only one?


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^
Both 6 PINs would need to be connected.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Thanks mate 

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

I have a query, say after 5-6 months when I wanna do the SLI of 560, in that time could I buy the Asus TOP model? Will it be a possible SLI with my current Non TOP card and TOP card?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ithehappy said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...


You can buy any one, make sure that the clock frequencies match or both card will fall to lowest clock among the two, and congrats, that's a really good card.

PS: What's the warranty?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yes follow what *tkin *said. Lets say you bought the top card clocked at 900 mhz and the current non-top card is at 830 mhz for core clocks, then overclock the non-top to 900mhz so that both cards run at same higher frequencies and do not get downclocked to 830mhz.

I guess this is how it goes but i may be wrong.
*
@ tkin*

Afaik , asus cards comes with 3 years warranty. My 5750 also has the same.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Behold the mighty(shitty for some, including me) HD6990

AMD's Radeon HD 6990: The New Single Card King - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Cheers. 

PS: Its 700$, people are better off with 2 HD6970's than one of these. LOL! AMD blew it again.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Aashrey99 said:


> Behold the mighty(shitty for some, including me) HD6990
> 
> AMD's Radeon HD 6990: The New Single Card King - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> ...



people will also be better off with two GTX 580's compared to this. 
Hardware Heaven - AMD Radeon HD 6990 Graphics Card Review - Introduction


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

6990 is challenging 6970 cfx and 580 sli. 
perfect for eyefinity setups. 

gaurav a single card setup is always better than multi card. hassle free. 

just waiting for some extra salt from gtx590 

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




tkin said:


> The reviews are using one driver version(say its 10.10), about 2-3 drivers are launched by ati and a lot of them recently are causing issues, even when game performance is ok other issues crop up, one issue is gpu shows 100% load at idle desktop and so goes full throttle, does not rectify until reboot, another issues is the mouse pointer lags at the right upper corner, and more.
> 
> 99% GPU Usage after 1-2 Hours of Non-Gaming Use - Guru3D.com Forums
> Mini/Maxi-mizing full screen applications lag/bug - Guru3D.com Forums



Driver problems with GTX 580. - Guru3D.com Forums
*forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21

not everything is perfect

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




Aashrey99 said:


> Behold the mighty(shitty for some, including me) HD6990
> 
> AMD's Radeon HD 6990: The New Single Card King - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> ...



single card is always better and hassle free. multicards dont scale well in all games. and moreover 6990 is challenging that cfx.

but i have a feeling 590 will be better. lets see.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 6990 - filled with awesomeness.
> challenging 6970 cfx and 580 sli at lower cost imo.
> perfect for eyefinity setups.
> 
> ...



*point made.*


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

WTF!!!!!

The 580GTX overtakes the HD6990 in crysis 2 demo benchmarks at 1920 reso.

AMD Radeon HD 6990 Graphics Card Review - Crysis 2 Demo

AMD really f**ked up with the drivers i guess. LOL. Nvidia +1, AMD -2. BAD!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

And I wished I had not bought an ATI card. Gotta buy the 560 Ti, seems to be the best price-performance ratio card.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@tkin, Thanks.
@vicky, Thanks for your suggestion.
Which SW should I use for OCing? Msi Afterburner or EVGA Precision?
And how will I know know the limit of OC? Say if I wanna OC it beyond 900MHz without effecting the temp of the card.
Thanks in advance.
PS- An article of 560 OC will really help me


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

Article link-

Introduction - Galaxy GeForce GTX 560 Ti GC Overclocking Review | [H]ard|OCP

6990 is the fastest card on the planet. Also the bulkiest @2 Kg

Read these at this months digit


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Aashrey99 said:


> WTF!!!!!
> 
> The 580GTX overtakes the HD6990 in crysis 2 demo benchmarks at 1920 reso.
> 
> ...



my dear friend if you see carefully even a 580 sli is behind a single 580 in that review. you expect new games to perform low on sli? so its better to wait for full game release to be there. BTWa 6990 equals a 580sli there.

this card will find buyers going for multimonitor especially.


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

6970 looks overpriced, 600$ is ok, but 700$ for a gpu is too much, specially since no taxing games are coming(TDU2 doesn't count), I think everyone having a good gpu(5770/GTX460 or higher) should upgrade to sandy bridge first, I set aside some money for a 570 but I've decided to get 2600k+Z68 in august(afaik that's the time of launch), a cpu upgrade will server better than a gpu upgrade now.


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ tkin, 6990 not 6970


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



abirthedevil said:


> @ tkin, 6990 not 6970


Yeah, my mistake.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Can I cross fire a Hd6XXX card with my HD5770 card?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^nope
it has to be of same series

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

read this article for more info

Multi-GPU Setups: The Basics Of CrossFire And SLI : AMD Or Nvidia?


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Zangetsu said:


> Can I cross fire a Hd6XXX card with my HD5770 card?



You cannot. This will give you a jist. But not updated for the HD6xxx series.

Basically the core has to be the same.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



asingh said:


> You cannot. This will give you a jist. But not updated for the HD6xxx series.
> 
> Basically the core has to be the same.



i c...then same condition is applied for nVidia SLI


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^
nVidia is even more strict. A GTX580 cannot be SLI'ed to a GTX570. Has to have same BIOS.


----------



## mandri44 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I am trying to connect my laptop to my tv.

My laptop has the following graphic card - NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS / Intel GMA 4500MHD and an HDMI as well as a VGA output.

My tv does not have an HDMI input so I tried to connect using a VGA to component (Red/Blue/Green, Y/Pb/Pr) cable but it didn't work.

I am wondering if I could use a VGA to s-video cable since my tv has s-video input. Or any other cable?

Thank you


----------



## punkstaa (Mar 12, 2011)

*Need graphic card.....!!*

i wanna buy a gud graphic card for gaming and 3d application purpose.
my budget is 8000+ rs..
please suggest me !!


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ System config, PSU make and model ?

@ 8k HD5770 is the bset you can get.


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 with my current config
is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

a good article of 3 way Xfiring and SLIing

Triple-GPU Scaling: AMD CrossFire Vs. Nvidia SLI : Is Multi-GPU The Game Changer?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yup, posted here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138002-triple-gpu-scaling-amd-crossfire-vs-nvidia-sli.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Guys Most Powerful Graphics card now is XFX HD6990 4GB GDDR5


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 with my current config
> is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?


CPU bottlenecking gpu by a long margin, get a new cpu, that 460 performing like 9800GTX in your setup.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 with my current config
> is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?



first wait for the latest patches for this game/drivers for the gfx card
on the other hand u can OC ur proccy a bit to ward off this problem


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@tathaga

OC your cpu. if fps increases, cpu is the bottleneck. if fps does not increase, OC your gpu.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @tathaga
> 
> OC your cpu. if fps increases, cpu is the bottleneck. if fps does not increase, OC your gpu.


Actually it isn't. It is a game problem which will be fixed.

vamsi has Q8200 + HD 4890 and he's getting completely fine performance in the game.

GTX 460 = HD 4890
Athlon II 635 = Q8200


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

but my friend has 5770 and he doesnt even have the HIGH and VERY HIGH option in dx9
so is vamsi on VERY HIGH or HIGH matters


----------



## a_medico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



mandri44 said:


> I am trying to connect my laptop to my tv.
> 
> My laptop has the following graphic card - NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS / Intel GMA 4500MHD and an HDMI as well as a VGA output.
> 
> ...



Even I'd like to see the solution for this. Please pm me if you find the solution.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 with my current config
> is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?



I dont think its CPU either , may be drivers i hope ! did u update regularly ?


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yea i got the latest 1 
but now i know what the prob is

Dragon Age 2 Low Performance on Nvidia Cards GTX 460 560 470 570 480 580 Fermi SLI - AnandTech Forums


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Tathaga said:


> yea i got the latest 1
> but now i know what the prob is
> 
> Dragon Age 2 Low Performance on Nvidia Cards GTX 460 560 470 570 480 580 Fermi SLI - AnandTech Forums



I told u must be prob with DRIVERS ! Nvidia ll soon release the DRIVERS to enhance DA2 !


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Friends forgive me for posting the following queries here, i did not want to start a special thread.

How does one judge or come to a conclusion whether a particular Processor will be bottlenecked by a particular Graphics Card? Does one follow a "standard chart"?

I ask this naive query because i intend on purchasing a recently launched graphics card & my current processor (AMD Athlon II X2 240) is not suited for it.

Also, a friend intends on building a system for himself. He wants to get an AMD Athlon II X4 (model has not been decided) & a ATI Radeon HD 5770. Are the Athlon II X4s suited for gaming?

I apologise for perhaps posting queries that are irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



insaneYLN said:


> Friends forgive me for posting the following queries here, i did not want to start a special thread.
> 
> How does one judge or come to a conclusion whether a particular Processor will be bottlenecked by a particular Graphics Card? Does one follow a "standard chart"?
> 
> ...



Its very Simple !

Will u  compare LARGE DOSA with LARGE SIZE PIZZA , both are large but calories are higher in pizza ! 

Many games are CPU dependent games like CRYSIS etc.. which needs more juice from CPU to run the game & graphics to render from GPU ! so both are much important !


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hey guys.. my first query over a Graphic Card.. and it goes something like this...

I need a very basic Graphic Card for the very basic purpose of watching 720p videos, and/or possibly 1080p. Not for gaming purpose, but I guess if it can play 720p then it will play most of the casual games too.

Oh, and here is my config...
Intel *Pentium 4* processor, 2.4 GHz
RAM: *1 GB* DDR1,
OS: *Windows 7*, 32-bit
Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (copied from Device manager, thot might be useful)
Monitor: *Dell 19"* LCD (1909w)

I have tweaked many settings in Windows 7, so it runs smoothly. The only problem I face is the inability to play vids above 720p. It runs but video lags too much too handle.
I wanted to know from the experts here in TDF, about the most basic graphic card, compatible to my config, so that atleast HD vids play smoothly. Does the processor bottleneck would apply here?

I am planning to upgrade PC soon, but until then I want to keep even Pen 4 to acceptable levels. I hope you understand my sentiments


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ what's your mobos model No and manufacturer ?? does it has any AGP slot ??

Honestly there's no point in investing in the old rig as you are going to upgrade soon - save the money and buy better components later for the new pc - peace


----------



## quad_core (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



insaneYLN said:


> Also, a friend intends on building a system for himself. He wants to get an AMD Athlon II X4 (model has not been decided) & a ATI Radeon HD 5770. Are the Athlon II X4s suited for gaming?
> 
> I apologise for perhaps posting queries that are irrelevant to this thread.



Instead , why not get a Phenom ll x4 955 BE , which costs just around rs 6.5k and get a Geforce 550Ti ?


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



insaneYLN said:


> Friends forgive me for posting the following queries here, i did not want to start a special thread.
> 
> How does one judge or come to a conclusion whether a particular Processor will be bottlenecked by a particular Graphics Card? Does one follow a "standard chart"?
> 
> ...



Not really will a CPU be bottle necked via a GPU. It is the other way round. The GPU gets bottle necked by the CPU. Once your cross 1080pi or greater most CPU bottle necks are minimal. AT II X4's are fine for gaming. They should pair decent with the HD5770.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ what's your mobos model No and manufacturer ?? does it has any AGP slot ??
> 
> Honestly there's no point in investing in the old rig as you are going to upgrade soon - save the money and buy better components later for the new pc - peace



Well, I may not upgrade. I kinda planning to buy a completely new rig. So I wanted to make my old one on par to fulfill at least the basic needs of today's. 
My Mobo is, Mercury P1845Z. Below is the screenshot of what CPU-Z shows.
Also, I don't know, if I have AGP slot. Since I am totally n00b in h/w stuff. A pic of what AGP slot looks like, would be very useful. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/software-q/4132d1298131939-new-monitor-unable-show-correct-resolution-motherboard.png


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



insaneYLN said:


> I ask this naive query because i intend on purchasing a recently launched graphics card & my current processor (AMD Athlon II X2 240) is not suited for it.


which graphics card do you intend to purchase?


----------



## Hakimtai (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hello Friends...........

I am new here...& Wanted Some advice on purchase of a graphic Card My current Config. Is 
Processor: Intel Core 2 duo E 6750 2.66 Ghz
Motherboard: Intel  DG 31 PR
Memory:2 Gb 1x1
Graphic card : gigabyte 512 mb DDR2 8600 gt 
HD: 320 GB
power Supply: intex 420 watt 
I wanted to purchase a new card with in 10k Ati or nivida should i purchase them now or wait for a while. the  card should b able to run most games in present day market will good sittings......Also i wanted to ask that I am not able to overclock 8600 gt.....Default Core is at 575 If i tweak it with any utility.....the system seems to have no problem until i start a game......with in a few minute's of game play the game get hanged n i have to restart my system................please HELP !!!!

THANKS in advanced


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@vineet369: ur mobo has AGP slots....& AGP cards r rare to find now days...goodluck 
for searching those Cards


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vineet369 said:


> Well, I may not upgrade. I kinda planning to buy a completely new rig. So I wanted to make my old one on par to fulfill at least the basic needs of today's.
> My Mobo is, Mercury P1845Z. Below is the screenshot of what CPU-Z shows.
> Also, I don't know, if I have AGP slot. Since I am totally n00b in h/w stuff. A pic of what AGP slot looks like, would be very useful.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/software-q/4132d1298131939-new-monitor-unable-show-correct-resolution-motherboard.png



I really can't find if your mobo hass AGP slot or not and there's no opint in investing for PCI gfx cards.

BTW, how many expansion slots your mobo has - are there any single slot which is longer than the rest of the slots. See thsi pic and it should give you an clear idea :

*attachments.techguy.org/attachments/130906d1209212596/a455-1056cout.jpg

BTW, I would strongly recommend to wait for your next rig and invest the money for a gfx card for the new rig anyway.



Hakimtai said:


> Hello Friends...........
> 
> I am new here...& Wanted Some advice on purchase of a graphic Card My current Config. Is
> Processor: Intel Core 2 duo E 6750 2.66 Ghz
> ...



get a HD5770 @ ~7.5k along with a FSP Saga/Corsair CX400 @ ~2.4K


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

What would be the thickness of sapphire HD 6850 ? Will it be more than HD 5670 ?.My sound card is placed very close to my HD 5670, if HD 6850 is thicker than that, I'll have to remove that.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^6850 has a double slot cooler as opposed to the single slot cooler in a 5670. Ofcourse its thicker.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



topgear said:


> I really can't find if your mobo hass AGP slot or not and there's no opint in investing for PCI gfx cards.



Oh Yeah.. looks like I DO have an AGP slot 
Screenshot of my mobo:

*i56.tinypic.com/nclbuo.jpg
(btw, fan was running when I shot this. Just showing off capability of my digi-cam  )

Yes, I can see the AGP written below the slot. Silly me. 



topgear said:


> BTW, I would strongly recommend to wait for your next rig and invest the money for a gfx card for the new rig anyway.



A new rig now would cost, >15K, while I can address my immediate issue (of watching 720p vids) in much less for now. So pls, suggest me a card, that would suit my purpose.. 

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ try to find AGP version of 8400GS/HD4350


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ico said:


> which graphics card do you intend to purchase?



Sir, i intend on purchasing the AMD Radeon HD 6870. To be more specific, *MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC* 

What is your say Sir?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Get the cheapest one, if you ask my suggestion...Sapphire HD 6870 @ 12.6K. It is a very cool card and the default cooler is very efficient. You can overclock it without any issue to get extra performance.
I'm overclocking my reference model to 970 MHz (standard: 900) to GPU core and 1100 MHz (standard: 1000) for the memory without any issue.

Also Sapphire VaporX model is available @ 13.6K. But by paying just 1K extra you can get a HD 6950 1 GB. So better stick with the Reference Sapphire model or get a HD 6950 1 GB


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



topgear said:


> ^^ try to find AGP version of 8400GS/HD4350



After searching for 8400 in smcinternational.in, this is what I found:
Zotac GeForce 8400 GS 1GB DDR II

Would the above card will do? Since I have DDR 1 RAM, so I was thinking DDR II GFX wont do. Is that speculation true?

As far as AGP in concerned, I found this one, in the title of a card:
Zotac GeForce 6200A 512 MB AGP-Out Of Stock

Its just that this one is Out Of Stock!


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vineet369 said:


> Would the above card will do? Since I have DDR 1 RAM, so I was thinking DDR II GFX wont do. Is that speculation true?


If a card fits in a PCIe slot or an AGP slot. It works.

And I'd say there is no point in getting an AGP card now. It is just not worth it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ico said:


> If a card fits in a PCIe slot or an AGP slot. It works.
> 
> And I'd say there is no point in getting an AGP card now. It is just not worth it.



But I can't know beforehand, if a card "fits" into the AGP slot, now, can I?
Also, will a GFX card with DDRII memory be able to run on a system, running on DDRI ram of 1 GB?


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vineet369 said:


> But I can't know beforehand, if a card "fits" into the AGP slot, now, can I?
> Also, will a GFX card with DDRII memory be able to run on a system, running on DDRI ram of 1 GB?


I said above.

If an AGP card fits into an AGP slot. It works. If a PCIe card fits into a PCIe slot. It works. Regardless of what processor, RAM, cabinet, hard disk etc. you have. The only thing which matters is the PSU.

Do current generation of Graphic cards which have GDDR5 memory work with computers with DDR2 RAM? Yes they work completely fine.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ OK. Thanks for the info. But I still have my doubts over buying a "Zotac GeForce 8400 GS 1GB DDR II" of whether it will work with my Pen 4, Mercury mobo's AGP slot. Since I can't possibly know whether it will "fit" into the slot, before buying it. 

But, thanks anyway, I will try to find other ways.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yeah..Graphic memory has nothing to do with system memory.My ram is ddr3 and Graphic memory of HD 5670 is ddr5, that doesnt matter at all.

btw, found something better for you

AGP HD 4650


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ *vineet369* - That Zotac 8400GS you mentioned has Pci-e slot which won't work with your current mobo and there's no point in going for a 6200.

If you need some moderate gaming the card mentioned by ajaj suites your needs but that card is a bit overpriced and there's no point in spending that much for a agp card anyway IMO

if your only priority is watching HD movies and some light gaming then you should take a look at this one @ ~2k
Gecube HD2400Pro AGP GC-RX24PGA2-D3


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



topgear said:


> @ *vineet369*
> If you need some moderate gaming the card mentioned by ajaj suites your needs but that card is a bit overpriced and there's no point in spending that much for a agp card anyway IMO
> 
> if your only priority is watching HD movies and some light gaming then you should take a look at this one @ ~2k
> Gecube HD2400Pro AGP GC-RX24PGA2-D3



Yeah, the AGP HD 4650, does seem a bit overpriced for my needs. But Gecube HD2400Pro fits the bill. So the site says, it can play Blu-ray, so does that mean, I would be able to enjoy vids upto 1080p??

Also, here are some excerpts from the website, and my apprehension for it:
1. *On-board with 256MB DDR2*. So is 256 MB sufficient?
2. *DVI display port*. So will I be able to connect VGA cable of my LCD monitor to card, or would I won't have to do so, and let that VGA be connected to onboard, like it is now.
3. *Memory Bus : 64-bit*. 64? Ehh..  But my OS is 32-bit!

Lastly is it safe to buy from this online at Lynxindia website. (Gecube Graphic Card Model - GC-RX24PGA2-D3 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India)

Sorry, if some of the doubts seem rudimentary. Its just that, investing on h/w always drags me to losses. And GFX, well, it's totally new territory for me.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vineet369 said:


> *Memory Bus : 64-bit*. 64? Ehh..  But my OS is 32-bit!



You are thinking too much  first memory type and now this.Thats graphic card bus width 64bit and thats is no way related to your OS .My Gcard bit is 128 and OS is 64 new cards even have 256 bit width and they can simply run in 32 or 64bit OS


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

memory bits are related to performance of a graphics card. 64 bit is way too less.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ajai5777 said:


> You are thinking too much  first memory type and now this.Thats graphic card bus width 64bit and thats is no way related to your OS .My Gcard bit is 128 and OS is 64 new cards even have 256 bit width and they can simply run in 32 or 64bit OS



Thanks for the clarification. In today's world, having first hand information, pays off. And its better to be *vigilant* then *later-repent*. 



Faun said:


> memory bits are related to performance of a graphics card. 64 bit is way too less.



Way to less for even *playing HD videos* purpose?


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vineet369 said:


> Yeah, the AGP HD 4650, does seem a bit overpriced for my needs. But Gecube HD2400Pro fits the bill. So the site says, it can play Blu-ray, so does that mean, I would be able to enjoy vids upto 1080p??
> 
> Also, here are some excerpts from the website, and my apprehension for it:
> 1. *On-board with 256MB DDR2*. So is 256 MB sufficient?
> ...



don't worry to much - that gfx card will handle HD movies very well without any lag or whatsoever - when you start playing HD movies all the decoding tasks will be off loaded on the gpu as this gpu has HW decoding feature for HD movies ( hardware based H.264/VC-1 decoding ).

64bit memory bus may looks like tiny for modern generation games but rest assured that's enough for HD movies and old games 

list of some features :



> ATI Avivo™ HD Video and Display Platform
> Dedicated unified video decoder (UVD) for H.264/AVC and VC-1 video formats
> High definition (HD) playback of both Blu-ray and HD DVD formats
> Hardware MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4/DivX video decode acceleration
> ...



*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/gr...-2400/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-2400-gpu-specs.aspx


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ I can't say, I understand most of the features you quoted, but I think its more than what I need 
Thanks for the clarifications!
So, is it safe to buy from this online at Lynxindia website. Gecube Graphic Card Model - GC-RX24PGA2-D3 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yep - that card is more than enough for your needs !

Personally I have not bought anything from there though some of our members have purchased components from there anyway - so you should try asking around


----------



## sparx (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

lynx website has many things which are not updated, prices and stock availabilty, so just call them or mail them and check if the product is available. 

Lynx have some bad repution in customer service, try asking around members who have recently dealt with him


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

does anyone know the price of

MSI gtx 570 twin frozr II

or
ASUS gtx 570 DIRECT CU II

i am from delhi. checked on SMC but they dont have the TFII version.


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

*hi...im in need of buying a graphics card for getting a bluray drive working on my pc...

my system config is as follows:
motherboard: asus p5kpl-am in series
processor : intel dual core e5300 @ 2.6ghz
ram : 2gb ddr2
hdd : seagate 500gb
monitor : samsung syncmaster 933 18.5" TFT

i've shortlisted ati saphire hd5450 1gb ddr2 (3.5k) from hardware price check thread...
is it good enough for hd playback and some video editing ?? is there any other good graphics card in 3.5k price range? also i'm gonna need to upgrade my psu because my current one is a non branded one....and i've shortlisted gigabyte 80plus active pfc 460w and corsair vx450w depending on availability in local market....please tell me which will suit the graphics card.. *


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^a sapphire HD5570 GDDR3 can be had for 3.5k~. 5450 not worth. 

but do you game? if yes then get a Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ 4.5k and Corsair CX400W @ 2.5k


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^a sapphire HD5570 GDDR3 can be had for 3.5k~. 5450 not worth.
> 
> but do you game? if yes then get a Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ 4.5k and Corsair CX400W @ 2.5k



thanx man...i'm not into gaming so saphire HD5570 gddr3 would make a deal for me..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> ^^a sapphire HD5570 GDDR3 can be had for 3.5k




Exactly....a DX11 at such a good price is literally a steal....It give good performance in high resolution and medium settings....get a new proccy and motherboard 





> motherboard: asus p5kpl-am in series
> processor : intel dual core e5300 @ 2.6ghz



AMD quad cores are quite a bargain


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ Actually dx11 shaders are not the usp in these low end cards. They will hardly run a game with dex11 shaders enabled.

My 5750 comes down its knees with dx11 on in metro and lost planet 2. So what can be expected from the 5570 which is way way less in performance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> My 5750 comes down its knees with dx11 on in metro and lost planet 2. So what can be expected from the 5570 which is way way less in performance.



They are priced at 3k so they may not be able to meet high expectations.

Metro 2033 is a game which people around the world use as a benchmark so it's expected to bring a few cards to it's knees.


----------



## Vishw (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hey guys, I just installed my new MSI N460GTX Cyclone IGD5/OC.. but when I boot up.. display [U2311H] remains blank.. but it seems like pc is booting properly. When I tried SB iGPU.. display is OK.

Why is it remaining blank when I connect it to Cyclone? Card seems to be installed properly. Any ideas?


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Is there any option in the BIOS to disable the IGP. Reseat teh GPU once.


----------



## Vishw (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

There is something called "Initiate Graphic Adopter" where I've to choose which controller to use as primary boot device.. iGPU, PEG or PCI..


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Vishw said:


> There is something called "Initiate Graphic Adopter" where I've to choose which controller to use as primary boot device.. iGPU, PEG or PCI..


PEG stands for PCI express graphics, choose that.


----------



## Vishw (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

It worked!


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Vishw said:


> It worked!


Good to know.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

a quick question:
what will be the power requirement for the following config:


intel c2d e7300 2.66 (OC to 3.33 without voltage increase)
2x2 gb ddr2 ram
2x 500gb hdd
1x dvd-rw
1x gtx580  (will definitely OC)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 clear_lot said:
			
		

> a quick question:
> what will be the power requirement for the following config:
> 
> 
> ...




Done.  Using *extreme.outervision.com

500w PSU is enough as you wanna OC GPU. got result of 447 w


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> a quick question:
> what will be the power requirement for the following config:
> 
> 
> ...


GTX580 with E7300 
How fast can you say Bottleneck?

In resolutions above 1440x900 your CPU will hold the card back like anything, even at 3.33GHz, heck my slower 5850 is already being bottlenecked by E8400 @ 3.8 Ghz, get a good CPU first as the 580 will pretty much remain useless(console ports are very much CPU oriented, try GTA4/Crysis 2 on your system).

Anyway for a 580 with a supposed future CPU upgrade you need to have 600w+ PSU, get Corsair TX650 or any 600W+ seasonic units.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> In resolutions above 1440x900


i think you meant below  1440x900
i am getting a 1080p monitor, so no bottlenecking.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

bottleneckin reffered your processor slowing down your gpu nothing else.

He meant its time to get faster, better proccesor.

Nothing to do wid monitor


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Actually once you move to 1080pi or greater most CPU bottleneck disappears. The GPU is churning it all out.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



asingh said:


> Actually once you move to 1080pi or greater most CPU bottleneck disappears. The GPU is churning it all out.


Not for recent console ports, GTA4 was very cpu bound, and Crysis 2 is here:
*img.inpai.com.cn/article/2011/2/24/ffc94f90-3b77-47f1-8c84-93bf84472c92.png

See that the E8400 is slower than quad cores by 25%, and thats at 1080P, thats also because newer game engines can use quad cores, battlefield 3 will also use quad cores effectively, and BFBC2 also does that, do you remember Red Faction Armageddon? That game had some very heavy physics calculations(Havok) running on CPU. Usually lower resolutions is generally CPU bound but for a card as fast as GTX580 E7300 won't do good at 1080P, specially in multicore games.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ am happy to use my AMD phenom 2 940 @ 3.5Ghz ! i feared when i install my GTX 560ti


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Tkin:
If you take it relative to another strain of CPUs, of course you will see a stark difference. I am talking about the users CPU vs. his GPU, and it being held back. Those are decent playable frames.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> Not for recent console ports, GTA4 was very cpu bound



just for the info, toms did an article some time back on bottlenecking. gta4 was both cpu and gpu bound. either OC or more cores or better gpu resulted in more fps.

actually they praised the game engine for its ability to benefit from anything extra you threw at it!

also, they concluded the average no of cores utilised across 20 or  so games was 2.75.
their recommendation:  if you have a single core, go for a quad core.
                                 if you already have a dual core @  3.33ghz, upgrade your gpu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 clear_lot said:
			
		

> if you already have a dual core @ 3.33ghz, upgrade your gpu.


 THis is gonna change very soon after Windows 8 comes out(probably)


			
				 clear_lot said:
			
		

> just for the info, toms did an article some time back on bottlenecking. gta4 was both cpu and gpu bound. either OC or more cores or better gpu resulted in more fps.


 Spot On. After I OC'ed my Celeron I got around 4 fps more in GTA IV. I havent heard of many people who got GTA IV running in a Celeron but I am one of them? Secret?
9500gt

Before I had that card GTA IV was running at 30 frames per minute. But when I got that card it runs at 20-25 fps. HUGE improvement.


----------



## Zishi (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

plz tell me *GTX 560 ti* price in *New Delhi*... and is it better then *HD 6870*....


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^msi gtx560ti twin frozr II @ smcinternational.in.
priced at 14.8k. 
yes, its definitely better than 6870.  if you OC, you can reach gtx 570 levels.



@thetechfreak  



> THis is gonna change very soon after Windows 8 comes out(probably)



how? and "soon" is i think  somewhere in q2 2013


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 Zishi said:
			
		

> plz tell me GTX 560 ti price in New Delhi...


 It's going to be Rs. 14.5k max


----------



## asingh (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> just for the info, toms did an article some time back on bottlenecking. gta4 was both cpu and gpu bound. either OC or more cores or better gpu resulted in more fps.
> 
> actually they praised the game engine for its ability to benefit from anything extra you threw at it!
> 
> ...



Could you link to the article. Would be really interesting to read.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

*@ tkin*

Hyperthreading in the core i3 530 and i5 661 does a great job in the test considering they are dual cores. They perform almost similar with their quad core counterparts in games.

Crysis 2 is really a bottleneck for lga 775 based dual cores.


----------



## asingh (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Guys also do remember. GTA IV was extremelly GPU un-friendly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Its really amazing i got my hands on GTX 560ti Direct cu II , i tested out with CRYSIS 2 

CPU : Amd phenom 2 940 @ 3.4Ghz 
GPU : GTX 560ti @ 880/1050 

Resolution : 1680 X 1050 @ Advanced setup

Using Fraps - Lower FPS - 98
Avg Fps - 143
Higher - 170

This is really incredible !


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> Could you link to the article. Would be really interesting to read.



part1 :
The Game Rundown: Finding CPU/GPU Bottlenecks, Part 1 : 20 Games To Help Uncover The Bottlenecks

part 2: 
The Game Rundown: Finding CPU/GPU Bottlenecks, Part 2 : 20 Games To Help Uncover Bottlenecks And Test Settings

@ damngoodman999

from where did you get the card?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ From Coimbatore only !


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

do corsair PSU have warranty/service centres in delhi?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 clear_lot said:
			
		

> do corsair PSU have warranty/service centres in delhi?


 Ofcourse yes.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

finally bought myself a sapphire HD6850
The card is arriving tomorrow morning

Guys which softwares should i install now?
Please add them to this list (no OCing)
1)ATI Catalyst WHQL driver (10.3/10.4 which one is more stable?)
2)Driver Sweeper
3)HWMonitor Pro
4)SpeedFan

Do i need to reinstall my OS to install the GPU?
I am using stock CM310 Cabinet , VX450 PSU
The 2xBlademaster 120 mm fans have not arrived yet (3 days more)
so basically i am stuck with just one stock exhaust fan till the Blades arrive,
will that create problems like overheating?


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> finally bought myself a sapphire HD6850
> The card is arriving tomorrow morning
> 
> Guys which softwares should i install now?
> ...


If you had nVidia drivers earlier do this:
1. Download and install this: Phyxion.net - Driver Sweeper
2. Uninstall drivers from control panel.
3. Reboot in safe mode, run driver sweeper, clean nVidia(or intel) files, reboot again.
4. Install ATI catalyst 11.3(Latest WHQL) from their site.
5. Enjoy.

Keep an eye on GPU using this software: GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility
and this desktop gadget(independent of any other software): [GPU Tool] GPU Observer 3.7 Sidebar Gadget - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com

PS: No need to reinstall os and don't worry about overheating(but do not run furmark or any other stressing apps), try not to oc in summer, if you do oc get the MSI afterburner and manually set fan speed to 80% first.


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> finally bought myself a sapphire HD6850
> The card is arriving tomorrow morning
> 
> Guys which softwares should i install now?
> ...



Were you using an nVidia GPU or before, or any IGP..? Or will you go for a fresh install..?


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ funkysourav

do a* CLEAN driver uninstall* with driver sweeper  even if any previous card you owned was from the same company. there have been many instances of  users getting BSOD when upgrading cards from the_ same company_ and not removing the drivers before adding the new card.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

was reading a very nice and detailed article on AA
it shows the different techniques of AA in a game

Anti-Aliasing Analysis, Part 1: Settings And Surprises : Defining Anti-Aliasing


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^thanx baba....


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				Tkin said:
			
		

> If you had nVidia drivers earlier do this:
> 1. Download and install this: Phyxion.net - Driver Sweeper
> 2. Uninstall drivers from control panel.
> 3. Reboot in safe mode, run driver sweeper, clean nVidia(or intel) files, reboot again.
> ...





			
				Asingh said:
			
		

> Were you using an nVidia GPU or before, or any IGP..? Or will you go for a fresh install..?


I was using the HD4200 IGP and the bundled driver before
after setting the card up in the cabby i took the leap of faith and installed the bundled driver everything was fine, then i manually DLed the 11.3 Catalyst x64 driver from Guru3d and just installed it without removing the previous versions with Driversweeper

Though everything seems to be fine now,
i would love to hear your opinion, 
1)should i go for a clean OS re-install?
2)should i just uninstall the drivers by revo and Driversweeper and re-install 11.3 CCC?
3)or should i just leave it as it is since i am not yet facing any problems?



Spoiler



Note 
Windows Hardware index says
Proccy 7.3
Ram 7.3
GPU 7.7
Hdd 6.1
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4396&stc=1&d=1302686002



during running this test my temps in both proccy and GPU shot up to 48c and 65c respectively and system power consumption shot to 190w
now both are idling at 38 and 45c and power at 74w


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4397&stc=1&d=1302686020


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

now i know what is supersampling & multisampling


----------



## RajeshNethaniah (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hi, I'm looking for a nice card for my Asus A8N-VM CSM board. My budget is Rs.3k-5k. The card should decode/play 1080p/i matroska video(mkv) content smoothly & should be able to encode any kinda video file in less time. It should be a DirectX 11 compatible card. NVIDIA card is preferable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

NVIDIA has no cards in that price range for DX 11. Inface it has no cards in 10k range even


Get a Sapphire Raedeon 5670 @ 4.5k


----------



## RajeshNethaniah (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



thetechfreak said:


> NVIDIA has no cards in that price range for DX 11. Inface it has no cards in 10k range even
> 
> 
> Get a Sapphire Raedeon 5670 @ 4.5k




Please don't say "NO" bro. GeForce GT 400 Series cards are DirectX 11 cards, but I'm looking/searching for a perfect/compatible/best card for my A8N-VM CSM board. If any of the GT 400 Series card is compatible for my MOBO, then please lemme know. Thanks 

Please visit *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				RajeshNethaniah said:
			
		

> GeForce GT 400 Series cards are DirectX 11 cards,


No they are not DX 11 compatible.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



RajeshNethaniah said:


> Please don't say "NO" bro. GeForce GT 400 Series cards are DirectX 11 cards, but I'm looking/searching for a perfect/compatible/best card for my A8N-VM CSM board. If any of the GT 400 Series card is compatible for my MOBO, then please lemme know. Thanks
> 
> Please visit *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html



For your misinformed information, let me tell you that Nvidia 4xx series are not DX11.

So if you want to get a bang-for-the-buck-card, then either get what *techfreak* said or else buy what you feel is best for you.

Thank you.

*EDIT:* Whattttt???!!! They _are_ DX11???


----------



## RajeshNethaniah (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

O GOD....I donno how you people are telling that GeForce GT 400 Series cards aren't DirectX11 cards.

Could you guys please check " *www.nvidia.com/object/graphics_cards_buy_now.html "

I find from the above link that GeForce GT400 Series cards are DirectX11 compatible cards.

Anyways, lemme contact Agent001 about my query.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



RajeshNethaniah said:


> O GOD....I donno how you people are telling that GeForce GT 400 Series cards aren't DirectX11 cards.
> 
> Could you guys please check " Graphics Cards Buy Now "
> 
> ...


yup it is dx 11

nvidia have a few dx 11 cards in 5k or below range
its better to go for HD 5670
its far better than GT 440 and costs 4.5k


----------



## RajeshNethaniah (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> yup it is dx 11
> 
> nvidia have a few dx 11 cards in 5k or below range
> its better to go for HD 5670
> its far better than GT 440 and costs 4.5k




Thanks alot for your suggestion bro, but the price of HD 5670 appears to be higher than GT 430 & GT 440 at *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html . 

The performance of HD 5670 appears much better than GT 430 & GT 440 at Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

However, I prefer NVIDIA as there are many softwares/applications that are designed for NVIDIA CUDA. 
Eg: CoreAVC(CoreAVC 2.5.1 (for Windows) | CoreCodec), vReveal(vReveal Video Enhancement Software - Fix Dark, Shaky, Noisy, Blurry, Low-Resolution Videos | www.vreveal.com),....etc.

I'm so confused whether to go for NVIDIA or AMD.

Anyways, lemme contact Agent001


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



thetechfreak said:


> NVIDIA has no cards in that price range for DX 11. Inface it has no cards in 10k range even
> 
> 
> Get a Sapphire Raedeon 5670 @ 4.5k


GTX460 1GB is around the 10k mark.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ funkysourav

how come your WEI hard drive score is 6.1 ? do you use a SSD? because as far as i know, mechanical drives are limited at 5.7.


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @ funkysourav
> 
> how come your WEI hard drive score is 6.1 ? do you use a SSD? because as far as i know, mechanical drives are limited at 5.7.


SSD drives are faster, maybe 10k drives?


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @ funkysourav
> 
> how come your WEI hard drive score is 6.1 ? do you use a SSD? because as far as i know, mechanical drives are limited at 5.7.





tkin said:


> SSD drives are faster, maybe 10k drives?



Guys i didn't get my answer here
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ted-general-queries-here-445.html#post1372763*
@Clear Lot . Tkin
Hmm i didn't know that mech drives are stuck at 5.7
My drive is a normal el cheapo Seagate 500 Gigs no ssd business 
i thought that the score must be too low for the drive(i have no idea)
so i tested twice but same results
I was thinking maybe my HDD must be worn from 3 months of continuous 23Hr torrenting sessions, Speedfan analysis showed 95% health

*Edit* did some googling at the net and i've come to the conclusion WEI is not to be taken seriously,
its just a kiddies benchmark with little or no bearing on real life performance scenario
some guy who had a score of 5.7 at 2010 nov has suddenly seen an increase to 6.3 for just changing the mobo WTF!
Interesting links for wei No1 No2

Anyway,
the 11.3 Catalyst Control Centre is freezing when i try to access the "Power Profiles" tab
Are the temps of my GPU normal at 43C Idle and 67C load?
 i will add two Blades later for cooling


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> For your misinformed information, let me tell you that Nvidia 4xx series are not DX11.
> 
> So if you want to get a bang-for-the-buck-card, then either get what *techfreak* said or else buy what you feel is best for you.
> 
> ...



All nvidia 4xx series cards are dx11 gaurav.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ yep, Nvdia started it's DX11 gfx card line up from that series and GTX480 is the first DX11 compliant gfx card by the them.

AMD started it's DX11 line from HD5xxx series and HD5870 is the first DX11 compliant card by them.


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Speaking of the RAdeon 5xxx series, I read this review of a new sapphire 5850 extreme which just released.

Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme 1GB Review: Introduction - Techgage
and here
*www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Sapphire_5850_Xtreme/2037.html

Translate that price to around 9K here and it's still an amazing deal. There's no competition at that price range.

for any gamer on a tight budget, 5850 or 465s are still amazing deals, as long as one is patient to hunt around and bargain like hell.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^ there is never a simple dollar to rupee conversion in india. there is always an extra overhead. i expect the "9k" figure to be really ~ 14k


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

small query guys...
Wat wil be the result of underpowered HD 4870?
Poor performance? or Frying?
My HD 4870 is giving poor performance similar to my old 9400GT...using dual psu support...A local 450 watt smps for motherboard,processor,ram,hdd and a dvd rw,coolermaster ep 460watt for HD4870 and cm 120mm led fan...is cm 460 watt underpowering my gpu?



antani_90 said:


> small query guys...
> Wat wil be the result of underpowered HD 4870?
> Poor performance? or Frying?
> My HD 4870 is giving poor performance similar to my old 9400GT...using dual psu support...A local 450 watt smps for motherboard,processor,ram,hdd and a dvd rw,coolermaster ep 460watt for HD4870 and cm 120mm led fan...is cm 460 watt underpowering my gpu?



i'm getting similar lagging in Civilization V as i used to get on 9400Gt!!


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



antani_90 said:


> small query guys...
> Wat wil be the result of underpowered HD 4870?
> Poor performance? or Frying?
> My HD 4870 is giving poor performance similar to my old 9400GT...using dual psu support...A local 450 watt smps for motherboard,processor,ram,hdd and a dvd rw,coolermaster ep 460watt for HD4870 and cm 120mm led fan...is cm 460 watt underpowering my gpu?


i think it is

time to go for corsair atleast VX 450W ... this is better than CM extreme power plus 600W


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

thnx for ur reply....i need to sell certain stuff but unable to create new thread here....can corsair vx 450w power my rig...i also do some mild overclocking...
my sys specs..
Intel c2d E7200,
Asus P5QPL-AM,
Corsair xms2 2GBDDR2 800mhz ram,
500Gb hdd,
1 DVD rw,
MSI HD 4870


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

hmm... chk the power consumption of 4870 @ load 

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4278/36850.png



its 305 + HD+mobo+ram+DVD writer ... add 100~125 more so its around ~420

i would strongly advice VX550 as u will be overclocking as well 
so better to invest once ... future proof

u can calculate ur power consumption here

Computer Power Consumption Calculator


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

how abt this 1?
Tagan Stone Rock 500 Watt Power Supply Model - TG500-U37
Tagan Stone Rock 500 Watt Power Supply Model - TG500-U37 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
is 4870 a good card? since i havent seen its full power


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@Kartikoli, that is total system power. Not the GPU in entity.


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

den wat psu do i exactly need? is my card in partial performance?


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

sorry dont know abt tagan but this card is power hungry



asingh said:


> @Kartikoli, that is total system power. Not the GPU in entity.



yes thanks for pointing out


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



antani_90 said:


> den wat psu do i exactly need? is my card in partial performance?



450W Corsair is good.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



antani_90 said:


> den wat psu do i exactly need? is my card in partial performance?



yes its unde rperforming get corsair VX450 and see the diff. 



asingh said:


> 450W Corsair is good.



yes sorry i missed out the power consumption table

repped asingh


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



kartikoli said:


> yes its unde rperforming get corsair VX450 and see the diff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much is the cost of overclocked MSI HD6970 Lightning in local market?


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



maverick786us said:


> how much is the cost of overclocked MSI HD6970 Lightning in local market?



you have already got 460 its enough for 22' monitor else go for 6950 and unlock it to 6970

dont know abt the prizes though


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> how much is the cost of overclocked MSI HD6970 Lightning in local market?



around 22k. but why dont you buy the 6950. dont even unlock it. just set it at the clocks of a 6970. then, 6950 ~= 98 % of a 6970.  and then it can be clocked further.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> around 22k. but why dont you buy the 6950. dont even unlock it. just set it at the clocks of a 6970. then, 6950 ~= 98 % of a 6970.  and then it can be clocked further.



I was talking about my upcoming build, in which I will use 2600K, and planning to gaming @ 2560 X 1600 resolution. I am not sure if the new 6950s have the capability to unlock and run to 6970, and the MSI Lightning 6970 is an OCed version which is as fast as GTX 580, therefore should perfectly fit for gaming at that resolution


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^
 if its basically a gaming build and NOT any benchmarking/video processing/ build, it is more useful to get the 2500k and use the extra money for a better/second GPU. the 2600k has hyper-threading technology, that games do not use. so you wont get any extra benefit from it.




*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/HD_6970_Lightning/images/perfrel_2560.gif

whats your planned config and budget?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Just a little price related enquiry here ... 
Why is there such a price difference between msi twin frozr and sapphire stock 2 gb ??? 

Any thing special in sapphire ??? 

*img851.imageshack.us/img851/1237/unledknx.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^those prices are high. from where are you getting them?


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

can fsp saga 2 500watt handle my current rig...
intel e7200,
asus p5qpl-am,
2gb ram,
500 gb hdd,
dvd rw,
1 cm 120mm led fan,
msi hd 4870


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^^ u were looking for Tagan Stone Rock 500 Watt Power Supply Model - TG500-U37 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

for 3.1k .... just get VX450 for 400rs more 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX 450W ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certified SMPS


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@Jas : I got them from theitdepot.com ... A bit 2 high naa ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I reccomend you to use Prime abgb. The prices there seem a lot lower than theitdepot


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

theitwares rahul prices are good as well but he is slow in shipping process 

but he will do it for sure


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yeah was looking for tht tagan stone rock,but came across saga ii 500watt yesterday since it was little cheap i wanted to confirm whether it can handle my rig


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



antani_90 said:


> yeah was looking for tht tagan stone rock,but came across saga ii 500watt yesterday since it was little cheap i wanted to confirm whether it can handle my rig



Saga ii 500 can handle ur rig....


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

But the problem is that the itwares or primeabgb doesn`t have it now ... 
Neways I`m not gonna buy the card before june  ....


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

whats the price of corsair 650tx in delhi?  

most sites i checked show it to be ~Rs. 5400.
SMC have the TX version for 6500, which is the price of the HX version in most other online shops. (and the 750tx is for 6750)

what will be the expected price of the 650tx in nehru place , Delhi?


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I'm selling my 5850 to sam9s, its been a fine 1 year but its time to change, just for the sake of changing. 
Please suggest a good GPU about 15k(nVidia only), MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC looks very tempting, is it available here? Hows SMC international for purchasing stuffs? Is stuff sold by smc inetnational carries warranty nation wide? If not tell me any other vendor that sells product with official warranty here, nVidia camp, here I come again.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> I'm selling my 5850 to sam9s, its been a fine 1 year but its time to change, just for the sake of changing.
> Please suggest a good GPU about 15k(nVidia only), MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC looks very tempting, is it available here? Hows SMC international for purchasing stuffs? Is stuff sold by smc inetnational carries warranty nation wide? If not tell me any other vendor that sells product with official warranty here, nVidia camp, here I come again.



I think tirupati will have GTX 560ti  !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

erm..tkin i think it should be logitech G330 in your siggy?
about smc - they are very reliable, packaging is good (theitwares best in this department ) and yes warranty can be accessed anywhere.


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> erm..tkin i think it should be logitech G330 in your siggy?
> about smc - they are very reliable, packaging is good (theitwares best in this department ) and yes warranty can be accessed anywhere.


Oops 
Excitement overload, finally got a go from parents, they'll give 30-35k for system upgrade, the rest I have to manage by selling the old stuff, so if I can get 15k from (E8400+P5Q+4GB RAM+XFX HD5850,7.5k confirmed), then I can get 2600k+Z68+DDR3 8GB+GTX560(50k max) by october, so feeling very happy.

I know theitwares were good, but their inventory has turned into a joke, no graphic cards, cpus, mobos, just some high end audio product, mice etc, smc and mediahome has nice inventory, and smc keeps the GTX560 golden edition which I need.

PS: This was just launched, awesome card with awesome features, the same cooler used on GTX580 lightning and it rocks, 950MHz core clock, equates a GTX570 on most benchmarks, I might hold of GTX560 purchase till june or even july(make do with old 9800GTX+), then I can get this, 7+1 phase power delivery FTW.

*hw-lab.com/uploads/hardware/videocards/nvidia/fermi/gtx-560/msi-gtx560-hawk/msi-gtx560-hawk_x550.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ go to page no. 11 and 12 of this thread and you'll find more reviews of it 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/136238-gtx-560-discussion.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ tkin 

Wait for GTX 560ti Hawk , its better than Golden edition & congrats for upcoming rig , please change ur cabby


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



damngoodman999 said:


> @ tkin
> 
> Wait for GTX 560ti Hawk , its better than Golden edition & congrats for upcoming rig , please change ur cabby


Thanks, doubt if hawk will come here very soon, but its really very good.
The upcoming rig is sill in a limbo though, as I'm leaving for a job or studies in june 2012 but I'll definitely get the 560.

Can't change cabby, bijli is just 3 cm shorter than my tables max height(I keep it under the table), anything big and will have to change table, bijli is a fine case non the less, sufficient cooling, I may mod and put a top fan on it later.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Here is the review of MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK: MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP

Except the power consumption, everything is fine.


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ico said:


> Here is the review of MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK: MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> 
> Except the power consumption, everything is fine.


Yeah, I saw it and that site kind of sucks, it benches 2/3 gpus only, and data is very poorly represented, no graphs, and hard ocp has long been biased towards ati cards, waiting for techpowerup/anandtech/guru3d review with proper graphs etc.

I have a corsair HX620, power consumption is not an issue for me, i can run a GTX580 on this psu.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I don't really think they are biased. I'm a member of their forum and their reviews are discussed extensively over there. The good thing about them is that they use the latest drivers.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Plus they give the actual gameplay data over a timeframe and also give the highest playable settings. I think as an end user I am looking more towards this sort of information rather than some stupid numbers. What does 100 fps really means in real life? Nothing.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> Plus they give the actual gameplay data over a timeframe and also give the highest playable settings. I think as an end user I am looking more towards this sort of information rather than some stupid numbers. What does 100 fps really means in real life? Nothing.


That's why I like their reviews honestly. And the best thing was when they only compared GTX 590 and HD 6990 only @ 5760x1200 in their review. You had people fighting over X gives 250fps and Y gives 235fps @ 1600x1050.


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ico said:


> That's why I like their reviews honestly. And the best thing was when they only compared GTX 590 and HD 6990 only @ 5760x1200 in their review. You had people fighting over X gives 250fps and Y gives 235fps @ 1600x1050.


Neither 590 nor 6990 gives very good FPS @ 2560x1600 for games like Crysis, Metro 2033, Just cause 2 etc, so suppose I game @ 2560x1600, then that kind of review is useless to me.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> Neither 590 nor 6990 gives very good FPS @ 2560x1600 for games like Crysis, Metro 2033, Just cause 2 etc, so suppose I game @ 2560x1600, then that kind of review is useless to me.


Their purpose was to compare the raw performance of both the cards which they do pretty well in their Apples-to-Apples comparison over a timeline. A multi-monitor resolution with AA varying depending upon the game to give you playable FPS.

Most other sites don't even give you a multi-monitor comparison. Everyone decides upon their opinion after reading multiple reviews anyways. So it doesn't make much difference to me or you both.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



ico said:


> That's why I like their reviews honestly. And the best thing was when they only compared GTX 590 and HD 6990 only @ 5760x1200 in their review. You had people fighting over X gives 250fps and Y gives 235fps @ 1600x1050.



Yes , they kind's give give different review - which i take it from now ! but i believe GURU3D , TECHPOWERUP & ANANDTECH are some of the reliable reviewers we can trust on them , lets wait for them to show up on the GTX 560ti Hawk 

Also i should agree with u ICO  -  GTX 560ti or any fermi chips are totally higher power consumption , but having PSU like HX 620 is not a problem at all !


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



kartikoli said:


> theitwares rahul prices are good as well but he is slow in shipping process
> 
> but he will do it for sure



Never seen  his shop opened....whenever i visited between 11~1pm


----------



## Krow (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Zangetsu said:


> Never seen  his shop opened....whenever i visited between 11~1pm



AFAIK, he opens at 12.30 or so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^the opposite shop owner told me dat its not fixed sometimes 1.00 or 2.00pm etc


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Lynx India is selling *XFX 5870 1GB @ 12K*. Details here:-
XFX 1gb Graphic card 1GB 5870 is available @ LYNX store for 12000/- including shipping. Mail us at onlinesales@lynx-india.com for placing an order. â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India.

Now beat that price. However, one thing I am a bit concerned is that they haven't posted any link to the product. This is something new I am seeing in Lynx.


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> Lynx India is selling *XFX 5870 1GB @ 12K*. Details here:-
> XFX 1gb Graphic card 1GB 5870 is available @ LYNX store for 12000/- including shipping. Mail us at onlinesales@lynx-india.com for placing an order. â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India.
> 
> Now beat that price. However, one thing I am a bit concerned is that they haven't posted any link to the product. This is something new I am seeing in Lynx.


For 14k you can get a 560 and it beats 5870 and has a better tessellator for DX11 games. But very good option for people who have a 5870, cfx ftw.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> For 14k you can get a 560 and it beats 5870 and has a better tessellator for DX11 games. But very good option for people who have a 5870, cfx ftw.



And also for someone who have a tight budget. I think 5870 is better than 6870. If both are priced same (at 12K they are), choosing 5870 would be wiser if you don't plan to CF in future or your mobo has only one x16 slot.


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> And also for someone who have a tight budget. I think 5870 is better than 6870. If both are priced same, choosing 5870 would be wiser if you don't plan to CF in future or your mobo has only one x16 slot.


Someone buying a GPU now would definitely play DX11 games, BF3 comes to mind, 5870 has the first gen tessellator, that will chock in tess heavy games. Even GTX460 is faster than a 5870 in tess heavy games and benchmarks.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

My point is you have just 12K to spend on GPU, what to do? In shader-heavy titles 5870 may be helpful. Another query, as I am not very clear about it, is DX11 all about tessellation, nothing else? Is DX11=DX10+tessellation?


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> Another query, as I am not very clear about it, is DX11 all about tessellation, nothing else? Is DX11=DX10+tessellation?




dx11 has other features also. such as better threading in API's . search Wikipedia for more .
 but many changes are at the low level. any new extra features in dx11 have to be used by the game developers to be experienced by the user. even tessalation is not used effectively in most games. its mostly added as an afterthought.

also, dx11 may not be simply for "better graphics". its also for better performance, if implemented properly. Eg., civilization 5 has better performance in dx11 as compared to dx9.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yeah MS has promised better performance compared to dx9 since dx10 days and it is yet to be materialized. I don't know why people always equates dx11 to tessellation. Tessellation is definitely the killer feature but there's more than that about dx11. If you have seen the CryEngine 3 videos you will know what I mean.

*POST ADDED*

Some food for thought here:-

Maximum PC | Nvidia Licenses SLI to AMD, Did Hell Freeze Over?

And here's nVIDIA's blog post:-

You Asked for It, You Got It: SLI for AMD


What does it mean to you guys? Please comment. For me it looks like AMD's next-gen CPUs really have something special up their sleeves. And what's next? Some PhysX beauty alongside a Radeon GPU, without any hacks


----------



## clear_lot (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

will a gtx580 work in INTEL DG35EC motherboard? i know pcie 2.0 is backwards compatible with pcie 1.0, but there have been some instances of incompatibility, basically with BIOS that are not updated by manufacturer.

can anyone confirm if the card will work in the motherboard?


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ yes. will work. PCIe 2.0 offer more bandwidth. nothing else. nothing like incompatibility.


----------



## clear_lot (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yeah it worked.  proud owner of a gtx580!


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

congrats. it fitted well inside your Elite 310? without any cable problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> yeah it worked.  proud owner of a gtx580!



Congrats Congrats 
 

How does it feel   ?


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> yeah it worked.  proud owner of a gtx580!



Congrats  post some pics buddy


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

*@ clear_lot*

Congrats buddy, Happy gaming!!!


----------



## clear_lot (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> congrats. it fitted well inside your Elite 310? without any cable problem?



yeah it fits well. the only cable problem is that the tx750 has too many cables coming from it. so those were bundled and tied and put beside the DVD-RW. the card itself fits well.

to tell the truth, i was shocked to see so many cables from a PSU.
after the 6+8 pcie power connectors, it had atleast one other 6 pin pcie connector.






> Congrats Congrats
> 
> 
> How does it feel ?



man you have no idea how it feels. 
 it runs circles around everything i throw at it. 
crysis warhead @ 1080p + rygel high res texture pack+ 4xaa+enthusiast settings= butter smoothness. 
even the min fps is high. there is no appreciable slowing even in heavy fight.




> Congrats post some pics buddy


thanks. might do soon.




> Congrats buddy, Happy gaming!!!



thank you


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Get a 2600K man, the 580 need some love, and the tx750 is just getting bored.


----------



## clear_lot (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^ right. cpu/platform upgrade is next on my list.
just cant decide whether to go for SB in a few months or wait for SB-E/IB.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I have a query on mobile gpu's-
which one is better gt540 m or 6630m?


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

GT540m > 6650m >6630m


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Thanks for the info. But is there no amd counter part better than the 540m?


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ right. cpu/platform upgrade is next on my list.
> just cant decide whether to go for SB in a few months or wait for SB-E/IB.


SB-E/IB is 6 months away, if you wait for it then its ok but in that time kepler/7xxx will come, displacing your gpu as the fastest one, its all upto you.


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



thetechfreak said:


> Thanks for the info. But is there no amd counter part better than the 540m?



y not...
6730m > 6570m > 5750m > GT540m


----------



## kumkum01 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



geek_rohit said:


> For the budget aroung 6k the FX 5700 would be the best bet. It should be around 6-6.5k.



Hi guys,,,,I just join this site...I think you are absolutely right..thanks for sharing that...good luck !!!

regards...

Kumkum


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Welcome onboard kumkum01 
Hoping your stay would be beneficial both ways.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Welcome to TDF kumkum.


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> yeah it fits well. the only cable problem is that the tx750 has too many cables coming from it. so those were bundled and tied and put beside the DVD-RW. the card itself fits well.
> 
> to tell the truth, i was shocked to see so many cables from a PSU.
> after the 6+8 pcie power connectors, it had atleast one other 6 pin pcie connector.



That is a XfireX / SLI PSU you have...!


----------



## clear_lot (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^ yeah. i wanted the tx6500 @ 5.4k but SMC didnt have it in stock. so instead of buying a coolermaster i ended up buying the tx750 @ 6.2k.

it sure did put  a bigger hole in my pocket than what i planned, but i think its worth it.

Don't Be Surprised When Your Cheap PSU Blows Up : 1670 Watts For $60?


a must read article for everyone. about the no name PSU's.






edit1: *whats safe temps for a gtx580?* like for my 9600gt, it was about 82C. aove that, it usually crashed/froze.

edit2: is folding@home a good stability tester for GPU overclocks?


----------



## chetan55 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hello All,
    Hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have these two graphics card 
1. NVidia Quadro FX 1800 

2. NVdia Quadro NVS 290

           I  want to know if it's possible to connect them in SLI mode. Will it work. I want them clubbed together to expect some boost in gaming experience.
 Thanks In advance


----------



## tkin (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ yeah. i wanted the tx6500 @ 5.4k but SMC didnt have it in stock. so instead of buying a coolermaster i ended up buying the tx750 @ 6.2k.
> 
> it sure did put  a bigger hole in my pocket than what i planned, but i think its worth it.
> 
> ...


Answer 1: Max temp for GTX580 is 97c, after that it will throttle, but I'd rather not see it over 87c just to be safe.

Answer 2: No, run crysis benchmark a few times, play metro 2033 and just cause 2 maxed out. Also play Civilization 5 and SC2, if it can play all these, then its stable.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



chetan55 said:


> Hello All,
> Hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have these two graphics card
> 1. NVidia Quadro FX 1800
> 
> ...




FX 1800 cards are not SLI capable.


----------



## Zishi (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> will a gtx580 work in INTEL DG35EC motherboard? i know pcie 2.0 is backwards compatible with pcie 1.0, but there have been some instances of incompatibility, basically with BIOS that are not updated by manufacturer.
> 
> can anyone confirm if the card will work in the motherboard?



How did you *overclock* your *E7300* with an Intel Mobo. plz tell me your technique b.coz I also have dg35ec.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^
You cannot on Intel boards.


----------



## clear_lot (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> How did you overclock your E7300 with an Intel Mobo. plz tell me your technique b.coz I also have dg35ec.



i used the "tape mod"/ "BSEL mod". 
it may not be the best method, but it does work.

i get a bump from 2.6ghz to 3.33 ghz.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

What are the problems that will occur if i use a lower rate PSU than the minimum power rating PSU needed by my GPU ?
My PSU-160 W
GPU requirement-400 W


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

How long have you used that system?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ ^^
I'm using this config from 25 dec 2010. It doesn't give much problems but sometimes while playing games (like GTA 4, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood) for 2-3 hrs continuously , then sometimes my PC hangs up. In GTA 4 a blue screen comes & my PC restarts automatically.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

If you really care about your valuable system, get a 500W PSU IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## clear_lot (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^ why a 500W PSU? 
the card 5670 is low power.


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

What take chances? If the GPU requirement is 400W, having a 500W PSU makes sense. BTW, have you posted any benchmark scores (3DMarks) of your 580? Really eager to know how it is performing in tandem with a E7300.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

What will happen if i continue using my 160W PSU ?


----------



## funkysourav (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Run it and find out, 'cause we too don't know for sure
it can be Diwali or or Big Crunch or Smoke on the water
Jokes apart, a good 400w PSU makes sense to me
get yourself a FSP Saga II 400w@ 2k or 350w@1.5k which will be cutting a little close


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> What will happen if i continue using my 160W PSU ?



This might happen:

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Big_Blast_Wallpaper_5o8vi.jpg


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> What will happen if i continue using my 160W PSU ?



whoa!!
did you just said 160W!!!!
its not in the safe limits
better to go for 400W at least as the other members has pointed out


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> What will happen if i continue using my 160W PSU ?





asingh said:


> This might happen:



what about this - 
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_c5gWEDWWN1E/TC6V7MUtDqI/AAAAAAAAAaI/shAnsEq8htI/s1600/nuclear-explosion.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Nothing close to that happened till now 

Will my PC be out of danger if i buy a cheap PSU like Zebronics 450W(Model : PS48-ZEB 450WT MICRO POWER SUPPLY) @ Rs 650 ?


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



asingh said:


> This might happen:
> 
> *i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Big_Blast_Wallpaper_5o8vi.jpg





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about this -
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/_c5gWEDWWN1E/TC6V7MUtDqI/AAAAAAAAAaI/shAnsEq8htI/s1600/nuclear-explosion.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				anupam_pb said:
			
		

> What will happen if i continue using
> my 160W PSU ?


 Nothing much. 
The psu will be destroyed or mobo (and any component attached to it) will be damaged beyond repair.


----------



## desiibond (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Nothing close to that happened till now
> 
> Will my PC be out of danger if i buy a cheap PSU like Zebronics 450W(Model : PS48-ZEB 450WT MICRO POWER SUPPLY) @ Rs 650 ?



I really doubt if that is a 160W PSU. are you sure about it? and yes, zeb 450W is much safer but if you have extra bucks, go for better PSUs from FSP, Corsair, CM etc.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Th max. load of my PSU is 160W, it clearly printed.

I will try 2 get a cheap 400W(or 450W) PSU


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Th max. load of my PSU is 160W, it clearly printed.
> 
> I will try 2 get a cheap 400W(or 450W) PSU


Oh my, can you take a pic and show us? We'll be very happy to see this, perfect smps for microprocessor projects.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yes even I am curious about the exact make of this PSU. is it a fanlesss one ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

The manufacturer's name is Enhance. I'l post pic afterwards. Actually the PSU is in my cabinet from 2004 October.
Ya it has a fan


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Enhance is a n well known PSU maker. makes PSU & also takes order (OEM) but still a 160W PSU for such a rig. someone is taking a hell lot of punishment. either the PSU is overloading like hell or your GPU & mobo-proccy combo is feeding on half power.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

hey guyz tell me which one is better

Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5 or AMD Radeon 6850 1Gb DDR5???

and also tell me their price......


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



reflexx20 said:


> hey guyz tell me which one is better
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5 or AMD Radeon 6850 1Gb DDR5???
> 
> and also tell me their price......



Sapphire is a vendor who sells gfx cards based on AMD/ATI chipset. So the Sapphire HD 6850 is the AMD Radeon 6850 with different looks, aesthetic and maybe some other physical differences. The cards are same. As for better, go for the Sapphire one.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i was seeing the features of sapphire 6770 and saw that it supports physics processing .So is that as good as the PhysX of nvidia cards


----------



## tkin (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



sunny10 said:


> i was seeing the features of sapphire 6770 and saw that it supports physics processing .So is that as good as the PhysX of nvidia cards


That's a twisted statement, it supports physics processing but no sdk exists, so no games use it. 

PS: Guys, its finally here, what say about the price?
MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Grpahic Card--Free Shipping


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ damn good product with reasonable price


----------



## reflexx20 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

actually lookwise i like the AMD one instead of sapphire and are their any major performance differences.......or both have same performance level???


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



reflexx20 said:


> actually lookwise i like the AMD one instead of sapphire and are their any major performance differences.......or both have same performance level???


did you read Psychosocial's reply?

AMD manufactures the chip. Sapphire manufactures the card.


----------



## kunaltech (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hello Friends

I have purchased nfs hot pursuit for PC so kindly suggest me the best Graphic card 

i want for 512 mb support

thanks
Kunal


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

In which resolution you mainly play?Write down ur system configaration.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



kunaltech said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have purchased nfs hot pursuit for PC so kindly suggest me the best Graphic card
> 
> ...



Whats the specs of your current system ? 

If you are unsure, goto 'Run' and type 'dxdiag' (without the quotes) and post everything you see in the 'System' tab over here.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



reflexx20 said:


> actually lookwise i like the AMD one instead of sapphire and are their any major performance differences.......or both have same performance level???



you can't buy an AMD graphics card directly. those are made for review purpose & not to be sold in market. AFAIK, only the professional (non gaming) cards are made & sold by AMD directly.

yes. both are the same thing. sometimes they use the same cooler just adds their own sticker to differentiate it.



Psychosocial said:


> If you are unsure, goto 'Run' and type 'dxdiag' (without the quotes) and post everything you see in the 'System' tab over here.



or he can try a software Speccy. it gives a detailed info on the whole system & even presents with a speccy log file that can be run by another user to find what his system has but sadly it shows the Windows Product ID (in the log file), else would have been the best way to check one's config.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> If you are unsure, goto 'Run' and type 'dxdiag' (without the quotes) and post everything you see in the 'System' tab over here.



I hope he doesn't "write all the details"! That would be just sad! 
Better he post the screenshot of the same.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Is windows 7 64bit unstable in 2GB RAM ?
Sometimes my PC hangs while connecting to net (dial up). Is the problem due to PSU ?


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

In 64Bit it better to use min 4GB of RAm.


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Is windows 7 64bit unstable in 2GB RAM ?
> Sometimes my PC hangs while connecting to net (dial up). Is the problem due to PSU ?



Not due to OS flavor. Some other reason. 2 GB ram can be run on Win 7 64 BIT.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

sir i want a temporary GPU, as i'm building up another rig but that will take around 6-7 months to get all parts for it.
i want a gpu that runs almost every game in market today in low-mid setting, in all i just want to run games nothing more than that.
it should be as cheap as it can, as i dont want to spend much for things i wont be using after 6-8 month. i can go for second hand too.

my pc specs: 
proccy: p4 ht
ram: 4gb ddr2 ram (2x2 kingston n hynet)
psu: i ball 400 watt
mobo: intel d945gcr
os: win 7 ultimate 64 bit

also i'm not in mood of another change in my current config just want a GPU to run every game.

thanx in advance


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

as your PSU is a local one, anything above GT240 or HD4670 will cause problem or go for HD5570 is more powerful than GT240 (& the GT420 crap) but still takes less power.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

this hd 5570 will play every game as for now?? also what will it cost in market? and if bought second hand?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



bharat_14101991 said:


> this hd 5570 will play every game as for now?? also what will it cost in market? and if bought second hand?



at low resolutions with med settings...its possible
and since you are going to buy a whole new rig after 6 months....so i think its the best deal here as it costs 3.5k or so and also can be handle by your PSU


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> at low resolutions with med settings...its possible
> and since you are going to buy a whole new rig after 6 months....so i think its the best deal here as it costs 3.5k or so and also can be handle by your PSU



k thanx for the suggestion.. +rep to both of you... also can you temme what should i offer if i get it second hand?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



bharat_14101991 said:


> k thanx for the suggestion.. +rep to both of you... also can you temme what should i offer if i get it second hand?



you mean a second hand 5570?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> you mean a second hand 5570?



yeah... its just a 'IF' condition... the pricing suits me. i can buy a new card, bt if i get it second hand somewhere i wont hesitate. 

and also can you suggest me other card equivalent to 5570 in case that one is not in stock?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

new one is 3.5k to 3.8k
so second hand should not cost more than 2k at all circumstances


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

okie... also plz suggest me some other equivalent cards...


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

HD 4670(difficult to find now a days)
GT 240


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yeah i found that these cards are rare.. can i go for any card in 9xxx series.. like 9400 or 9600?

what about this one?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140551-xfx-8600-gt-256-ddr3.html


----------



## clear_lot (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

can anyone comment on the quality difference between *onboard audio VS GPU HDMI output*?


----------



## kunaltech (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> Whats the specs of your current system ?
> 
> If you are unsure, goto 'Run' and type 'dxdiag' (without the quotes) and post everything you see in the 'System' tab over here.



Processor Intel Core 2 Duo 2.93 GHz, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 21" LED monitor,


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> can anyone comment on the quality difference between *onboard audio VS GPU HDMI output*?



Onboard Audio: Audio that you hear when you connect speakers or headphones to the jack inputs of the motheboard.

GPU HDMI: If the GPU has HDMI capability, then it can also output audio if and HDMI cable and device is used. Basically another AUDIO OUTPUT device is added. It shows up in the hardware manager.


----------



## clear_lot (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^ thanks asingh, but i already know that. 

i was basically asking about any *quality differences* between them.
also, does the HDMI device also processes the audio or is it only used for outputting the final audio signal to the wire?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



bharat_14101991 said:


> yeah i found that these cards are rare.. can i go for any card in 9xxx series.. like 9400 or 9600?
> 
> what about this one?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140551-xfx-8600-gt-256-ddr3.html



dont touch these
old cards are not just mediocre performers but are power hungry too

try to search for the cards i and other guys mentioned here


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> dont touch these
> old cards are not just mediocre performers but are power hungry too
> 
> try to search for the cards i and other guys mentioned here



k thanx mate


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^ thanks asingh, but i already know that.
> 
> i was basically asking about any *quality differences* between them.
> also, does the HDMI device also processes the audio or is it only used for outputting the final audio signal to the wire?



NO, audio quality will be same.


----------



## vaibhav99 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hi Friends, 
Need Ur Suggestions 

Currently I have
CPU : C2D 3GHz 
Memor : 4GB 
GPU : Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT (1GB Version) 
PSU : Cooler Master 600 
Monitor : Samsung 943nwx (19" Widescreen, max resoul - 1440X900)
Usage : Regular Usage - Browsing n Movies, Occasional Games - Sports Games, FPS Games, But Love To Play All Demo Games  
Budget : 5K to 7.5K (dont want to spend heavy as i am not hardcore gamer) looking VFM
Buying Time : in next couple of weeks
Location : Mumbai 

Now problem Started yesterday ... GPU's Fan is stopped so its getting heat up 
So i was thinking of upgrading GPU and then keep current one after repair for emergency use 
Suggest me some 

Thanks in Advance 
Vaibhav


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vaibhav99 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need Ur Suggestions
> 
> Currently I have
> ...



i'm assuming that your PSU is of extreme series by cooler master
and since you are not a hardcore gamer plus resolution is 1440*900

i would suggest sapphire/MSI /Asus HD 5750 @ 6.2k
and if by any chance you have future upgrade plans for your monitor, then go for sapphire/MSI HD 5770 @ 7.2k

but i would recommend you to buy a new-->reliable PSU if toy go for a better GFX card


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yeah man. Get a Fsp Saga II 500w @2.2k. Its a insurance policy and will be good for future upgrade


----------



## clear_lot (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

my gtx580 has memory speed at 1002mhz gddr5. 

but in msi afterburner, it shows as 2004mhz ??

it should logically be shown as 1002/4008 mhz.


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> my gtx580 has memory speed at 1002mhz gddr5.
> 
> but in msi afterburner, it shows as 2004mhz ??
> 
> it should logically be shown as 1002/4008 mhz.


I think it shows the double data rate(DDR).


----------



## Psychosocial (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



kunaltech said:


> Processor Intel Core 2 Duo 2.93 GHz, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 21" LED monitor,



And what is your budget ?


----------



## clear_lot (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

was doing some testing on my gtx580.
in 3dmark 11, at extreme preset, i get score of  *7.53 fps* @ 920/1840/2100.

looking at that score, to get an acceptable 30, you need greater than 3xgtx580.


----------



## vaibhav99 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> i'm assuming that your PSU is of extreme series by cooler master
> and since you are not a hardcore gamer plus resolution is 1440*900
> 
> i would suggest sapphire/MSI /Asus HD 5750 @ 6.2k
> ...



Thanks Piyush for quick reply 
Monitor Upgrade plan are not in near future .. 
but i might go for 5770 as i don't want spend it again on GPU 
while purchasing new monitor .. 
just a last query which one is better Sapphire or MSI .... 

about PSU yes it is of Extreme Series Model No : RP-600-PCAR
i thought 600W PSU is sufficeint ..correct me if i am wrong.. 
if not may be in near future i will go for upgrade of PSU  ... 
but as of now GPU is high requirement as system runs fine but cant play single game 

Thanks Friends 
Vaibhav


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vaibhav99 said:


> Thanks Piyush for quick reply
> Monitor Upgrade plan are not in near future ..
> but i might go for 5770 as i don't want spend it again on GPU
> while purchasing new monitor ..
> ...


go for MSI hawk version...will be the best deal for you

and regarding PSU
it can run you graphic card without any issues
but its efficiency is low and is not that reliable as compared to other brands

you can use it for now but change it in future to be safe


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



vaibhav99 said:


> Thanks Piyush for quick reply
> Monitor Upgrade plan are not in near future ..
> but i might go for 5770 as i don't want spend it again on GPU
> while purchasing new monitor ..
> ...



That PSU will be fine for a 5770. Don't worry. As stated, go for the MSI HAWK version. It's the best 5770.


----------



## vaibhav99 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@Piyush & @Psychosocial .. thanks guys ... 
going for MSI HAWK 5770 ..on weekend
will update you once i get it ... 
thnks for clearing PSU query too ... 
in future will keep in mind to upgrade PSU  
thnks guys ... keep up the good work 

Thanks Again 
Vaibhav


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

if i am going to install new drivers on intel x4500 IGP then should I remove the old drivers and if yes then by what?
Or I could re-install on the old drivers


----------



## Skud (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

You can install the new drivers directly over the old one. However, to be on the safe side go to Control Panel -> Programs and Features, look for an entry like Intel HD Graphics and uninstall it. Restart your PC and then install the new drivers.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@skud thanks


----------



## Skud (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

My pleasure. Have you updated your drivers?


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yes installed the new drivers.working fine.
i have installed over the old drivers


----------



## Psychosocial (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yeah, they don't cause a problem. No need to uninstall and re-install. Just install over the old ones. If it messes up, you always have Safe Mode


----------



## kunaltech (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Psychosocial said:


> And what is your budget ?



sorry for late reply 

under 5k


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



kunaltech said:


> sorry for late reply
> 
> under 5k


Get a HD5670, bang for buck.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@kunaltech: yeah you don't need to look beyond 5670. Get it.


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

+1 for amd 5670 1gb.go for it.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Laptop gpu query-

How much performance difference is there between gt 520 m and gt 525 m?


@kunal
yup, get 5670 hd. Great vfm card


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Almost double, GT525 has 96 shaders, 520 has 48, also memory clock's a bit bumped on 525 while processor clocks a bit lowered, overall 2x performance if you ask me.


----------



## vaibhav99 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ piyush,   got a rate rs. 9200 for MSI Hawk 5770 in mumbai .. 
So will be purchasing new card now next month ... 

Vaibhav


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@Vaibhav

I think the price is a bit higher. Try to find a little lower in a different shop.
@tkin
Thanks for info


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yes price is high.You can get hd 6850@9k and hd6870@11k.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Guys: nice news first, the EVGA GTX570 is being sold here by Tirupati @ 21k, so that means official warranty, I have just struck hawk off my list, this ones too good to pass up. You think the price is right?


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ Yes the pricing is indeed sweet. Evga is one of the top board makers. Grab it eyes closed.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@tkin

Superb pricing. Go for it.


----------



## clear_lot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@tkin

nice. but the stock cards have weak VRM. they burn very quickly when overvolted and overclocked. the net is full of people with 21k paper weights.
try to buy a custom card with more power phases, if you OC.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Dont overstress and over-overclock it.

Ofcourse you can get a twin frozr card that has no such trouble.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @tkin
> 
> nice. but the stock cards have weak VRM. they burn very quickly when overvolted and overclocked. the net is full of people with 21k paper weights.
> try to buy a custom card with more power phases, if you OC.



I think the evga card is free from those problems.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Well if you want evga,you wont get the kind of support you get in the US/EU.

If I were you,Id get the MSI TFII model or better.

But given EVGA's pricing history here,I am genuinely surprised at the low price for the 570


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> Guys: nice news first, the EVGA GTX570 is being sold here by Tirupati @ 21k, so that means official warranty, I have just struck hawk off my list, this ones too good to pass up. You think the price is right?



you had one EVGA card IIRC, 9800GTX+ i guess
still you want an advice? 
and the price is valid here



vaibhav99 said:


> @ piyush,   got a rate rs. 9200 for MSI Hawk 5770 in mumbai ..
> So will be purchasing new card now next month ...
> 
> Vaibhav



the price is way high
it should not cross 7.5k
better buy it online

at 9.5k you can get a HD 6850 which is way better than 5770


----------



## funkysourav (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Guys
i undervolted my HD6850 a couple weeks back using the MSI Afterburner
the stock Voltage was 1150v which i lowered bit by bit to 1031v 
and rest everything (memory, fan, core)  at stock
here are some screenies from GPUz for reference

These are the stats after 1 hour of Crysis [2007] Very High settings 2xAA
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4671&stc=1&d=1306161148

This is the stats after an hour of idling on desktop
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4673&stc=1&d=1306221051

now i am facing a minor irritant
my card is stuck to 1031v at both idle and load profile
typically the card should undervolt itself to 945v @100MHz Core/150MHz Memory, when i am at desktop/not gaming
what is the problem here?
is it something to be worried about?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @tkin
> 
> nice. but the stock cards have weak VRM. they burn very quickly when overvolted and overclocked. the net is full of people with 21k paper weights.
> try to buy a custom card with more power phases, if you OC.


Yeah, but if I get a 570 I won't probably oc it, as I game @ 1680x1050 and 570 already gives ridiculous FPS at this resolution.

Let me search the net about vrm issue and how much it matters for people who are running stock cards.



thetechfreak said:


> Dont overstress and over-overclock it.
> 
> Ofcourse you can get a twin frozr card that has no such trouble.


What's the price of 570 TFII? 

And no, I won't oc it if I buy the 570.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Well if you want evga,you wont get the kind of support you get in the US/EU.
> 
> If I were you,Id get the MSI TFII model or better.
> 
> But given EVGA's pricing history here,I am genuinely surprised at the low price for the 570


Yeah I know, but EVGA is very reliable, that's just my experience.



Piyush said:


> you had one EVGA card IIRC, 9800GTX+ i guess
> still you want an advice?
> and the price is valid here
> 
> ...


Yeah, its running still even after I oc'ed it to hell and then some. And price is ok'ish for the 570(21k all)
*
NOW, there is a MSI GTX570 TFIII edition out there, any news if it's available here?*


----------



## funkysourav (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^SMC is selling 570 TFII for 20k


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> ^^SMC is selling 570 TFII for 20k


Ummmm, TFIII, the HAWK cooler. There is one *GTX570 Twin Frozr III(3)* card, I want that.
Newegg.com - MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Bottom line=

Those who want to overclock their GTX 570's get a Twin frozr

and those who wanna play safe with stock speeds, get a normal cooling 570.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

hey , what should i go for MSI 5770 Hawk @ 7625 or Saphire 5770 Vapor-X @ 7650 [saphire has these 2 additional things also DIRT 2 Coupon-(Game edition only) and SIM HD(Enhance the video quality for IM)-(Full package only) ]


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

MSI HAWK hands down.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

and why hawk ? i mean details please....Vapor-X has free dirt 2 game with it !!


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



iVB_Robot said:


> and why hawk ? i mean details please....Vapor-X has free dirt 2 game with it !!


Its more stable, got more power phases, overclocking is easier, components are much better etc.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Vapor-X cooler is also very good. And if you really want to play Dirt 2 then it is indeed a good deal.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Well there is always piracy so yeah , i'll go for hawk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

+1 for MSI Hawk from my side.


----------



## clear_lot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> Dont overstress and over-overclock it.
> 
> Ofcourse you can get a *twin frozr card that has no such trouble*.





> Bottom line=
> 
> Those who want to overclock their GTX 570's get a Twin frozr



TFII has troubles.
the ASUS DCII has no such troubles as ASUS have added more VRM's to the stock card. 

@tkin
if you dont OC, then the stock card is perfectly fine.  anyway, why a gtx570 for 1680x1050 res? 
get a 6850. its more than enough, probably overkill.


----------



## funkysourav (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Clear lot hoe did you manage the 580 in CM310?
what temps are you getting?
what fan setup?


----------



## clear_lot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^
with nvidia's default fan profile, fan idles at 40%. At that speed, idle temps= 62C.
but,
75% fan speed is not audible in the gtx580 with 1 ceiling fan in my room. so i keep it at that by default. at that speed, idle temps= 50C.

room ambient temps around 35C.

initially, the max fan speed allowed was 85%. but i modded the BIOS to get 100% fan speeds.

the fan becomes inaudible from 75% to hellishly loud at 100%.

in crysis, without OC, temps reach about 80C, on auto fan profile.

with OC 900/1800/4200 @ 1.113V , and a custom profile, i reach 82C on crysis.

i use headphones, so loud noise isnt really a problem.


the default fan in the 310 spins at about 1400RPM. is it low?  i can barely feel air moving from it.
i think that a better fan will improve idle/load temps


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

clear lot,you are mistaken.I play with *2* 580 *3GB* models.In 1680x1050.

If you want to max out your games,like metro 2033 and Crysis you certainly need a single 580 minimum.

In the aforementioned games,Crysis(all very high,16xQ AA) runs 45-60 fps since vsync is on and metro 30-120fps(maxed out in game with 4x MSAA which is in game highest) since no vsync in game.

Also the 580/570 are more future proof.

I dont see any reason for you to say 6850.If all you play is source engine games, console ports etc,its a different story (C2 is an exception because to max it out in-game  you need a 570 minimum in 1680x1050)

I have stated the above in subjective experience so dont ask for sources like Guru3D,HardOCP etc.


----------



## funkysourav (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Great temps there Clear lot, but try to undervolt it more to a 79c temp levels
and yes a side 120mm and front 120mm fan might help a bit


----------



## clear_lot (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

@ extreme gamer
i would still say that 6850 at 1680x1050 res is more than enough, unless you want to upgrade the monitor in future.


@ funkysourav
the coolermaster 310 does not have front fan space. it has a side 120mm fan space. will get a fan in some time. the site says it has a fan slot available in front but there isnt any. on the other hand, the side panel has 2 slots for fans. one 120 and one 80mm , i think.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

well you can say that as long as you like.

but for future proof you need a single 570 minimum at 1680x1050.

I say this from experience buddy.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> clear lot,you are mistaken.I play with *2* 580 *3GB* models.In 1680x1050.
> 
> If you want to max out your games,like metro 2033 and Crysis you certainly need a single 580 minimum.
> 
> ...



Why you doing SLI on such low resolutions..?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

like i said I want something future proof.

22" screen is big enough for me.

If i had the dough i'd get 2560x1600.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^
Makes sense. And you have an Asus Rampage III series. Holy Cow...! 
Take my system, you are still future proofed, and I can use yours on my 1080pi..!


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I can't get hold of this future-proof thing. If MS really releases Windows 8 next year and with it DX12, all the current cards with become a full API old. So how much future proof all the current DX11 cards are, even the behemoth 6990 & 590? Just a year or so. Very near future I must say.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

lets just say I have the best OCing X58 mobo out there, the RIIIE.

ofc this is only till the GA-X58-OC comes out lol(it OCed a 980x to 5Ghz on air OMG).

Future proof has little to do with DX iterations.
it depends on till how many years you can play games at your native resolution.

Also,, I want to see POSCAPS become standard feature on midrange-high end mobos.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Is resolution the only parameter of future-proofing? What about settings and features?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

yes.but as long as you can play at your native resolution nothing will look ultra-jagged or blurry.

indeed for us gamers IQ is very important and I would not settle for anything less than medium settings.

BUT you know its time to upgrade when your cards cant even handle native resolution.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

How many years are you planning to use this setup?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

5 years if I dont go abroad.


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I've finally decided not to go with the 570, the reason is very simple, I'm probably moving out next year, either a job or mtech, don't wanna spend too much on this now, and also if ms releases dx12 next year, there goes the card down the drain, so for 1680x1050 560 hawk @ 1000/4400 will do fine, i might add one in future for sli as well, i'm gonna spend the extra cash to pimp my cabby, nzxt sentry 2 and a whole lot of leds and maybe some scythe fans.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Wise decision. For me these days its simple a wastage to spend more than 15k on GFX.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Wise decision.


			
				 Skud said:
			
		

> For me these days its simple a wastage to spend more than 15k on GFX.


 Somewhat


----------



## clear_lot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

AMD Bulldozer processors delayed by a month


----------



## funkysourav (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> @ extreme gamer
> i would still say that 6850 at 1680x1050 res is more than enough, unless you want to upgrade the monitor in future.
> 
> 
> ...



it does have a fan slot
it is concealed
remove the front cabinet bezel sidewise to reveal the slot (120mm i guess)
the net-like formation on the front bottom and sides is not for show you know


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

which combo is better 
Combo 1 - MSI 5770 Hawk + VX450 = @itwares Rs.11225 (including shipping)
Combo 2 - Saphire 6850 1GB + FSP Saga II 500W = @smcinternational Rs.11995 (including shipping)

i would have bought combo 1 a couple of days ago but my sis had this idea of going to a national park for a holiday and so all of this got postponed and i met with the price of 6850.

And yea i have a C2D E4500 and a LG LCD monitor with a max resolution of 1440x900.


----------



## funkysourav (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



iVB_Robot said:


> which combo is better
> Combo 1 - MSI 5770 Hawk + VX450 = @itwares Rs.11225 (including shipping)
> Combo 2 - Saphire 6850 1GB + FSP Saga II 500W = @smcinternational Rs.11995 (including shipping)
> 
> ...



in that case combo1


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> in that case combo1



why ? please explain buddy.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

your processor will bottleneck with a 6850.
For a 1440x900 5770 is what you need and on it everything can be played on max


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



funkysourav said:


> it does have a fan slot
> it is concealed
> remove the front cabinet bezel sidewise to reveal the slot (120mm i guess)
> the net-like formation on the front bottom and sides is not for show you know



Although with the front more or less blocked, how much air intake is possible is a big question.




iVB_Robot said:


> which combo is better
> Combo 1 - MSI 5770 Hawk + VX450 = @itwares Rs.11225 (including shipping)
> Combo 2 - Saphire 6850 1GB + FSP Saga II 500W = @smcinternational Rs.11995 (including shipping)
> 
> ...




At your resolution and CPU, combo1 seems logical, although the price of combo2 is too close to resist. And VX450 is a better SMPS than FSP Saga, I think.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> At your resolution and CPU, combo1 seems logical, although the price of combo2 is too close to resist. And VX450 is a better SMPS than FSP Saga, I think.



so what are we getting at ? is the bottlenecked 6850 better than 5770 ? and acc. to this *forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=nh92fqce4bf9o1nf8upk12m786&topic=104805.0 FSP 500W will handle 6850 and even 5770


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



iVB_Robot said:


> so what are we getting at ? is the bottlenecked 6850 better than 5770 ? and acc. to this Latest graphics card power requirements FSP 500W will handle 6850 and even 5770



FSP Saga will definitely handle the 6850 and 5770 but what I was trying to say is that VX450 is a better SMPS among the two IMO.

Regarding bottlenecks, I myself is experiencing huge bottleneck in Dirt 2 and Crysis 2 with my combo of CPU and GPU. Even running the games at highest settings with 8xAA do little to alleviate it. So you may opt for 6850 if you want, just don't except to hit the numbers that it is actually capable of.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> FSP Saga will definitely handle the 6850 and 5770 but what I was trying to say is that VX450 is a better SMPS among the two IMO.
> 
> Regarding bottlenecks, I myself is experiencing huge bottleneck in Dirt 2 and Crysis 2 with my combo of CPU and GPU. Even running the games at highest settings with 8xAA do little to alleviate it. So you may opt for 6850 if you want, just don't except to hit the numbers that it is actually capable of.



hmm......

well , the numbers that the 6850 will hit while being bottlenecked would in any way be better than the max numbers that the 5770 hit ? if yes then i'll go for 6850 , if no then 5770. And yea i've heard that you can unlock a 6850 to a 6870


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Probably not. And you can't unlock 6850 to 6870, its the 6950 which you can unlock to 6970, luck permitting.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i'll go with 5770 then ...i wish someone would gift me an i7 extreme for free


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Good decision in the end. Post the pictures once you purchased the same.


----------



## clear_lot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> it does have a fan slot
> it is concealed
> remove the front cabinet bezel sidewise to reveal the slot (120mm i guess)
> the net-like formation on the front bottom and sides is not for show you know



can you elaborate more about how to do that?


----------



## funkysourav (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> can you elaborate more about how to do that?



now you've to come over to my home or i have to go to yours to show you 
anyway
notice the front Plastic Bezel of the cabinet?
hold the ridge on the right that separates the plastic bezel from the Metal side cover
hold tight and pull resolutely, and firmly
the bezel should open like a door and close with a click

Okay did my best with Paint
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4697&stc=1&d=1306763133


----------



## clear_lot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^
it opened like a door and closed with a click .
but wont any fans air be blocked? there really isnt any space for the fan.


----------



## funkysourav (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



clear_lot said:


> ^
> it opened like a door and closed with a click .
> but wont any fans air be blocked? there really isnt any space for the fan.



i dont get you
which fan would be blocked?
just open the bezel and fit a 120mm high cfm CM or Delta fan at the bottom
close the bezel
thats all


----------



## clear_lot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i meant that the airflow of the fan will be blocked as in the front there isnt any open space, except for the small mesh.

guess that will have to be tested when i buy a fan.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Yeah, not much airflow is possible with this setup. Its sort of wasted if you really put a fan in front.


----------



## clear_lot (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

the elite310 isnt really a great case.
its mediocre at best.

@funkysourav
i really appreciate your MS-Paint efforts.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Anybody with an Elite 300 series case, please upgrade.There is no other way to get good airflow.

My first CM case was an Elite 330 which was replaced with HAF 932 within weeks of its release.

The 330 became a failed window mod because my parents wouldnt let me use electric drills and dremel kit.


----------



## funkysourav (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

meh i am getting good temps
so not bothered


----------



## clear_lot (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i have been reading on some forums that they have managed to unlock the 1GB HD6950 cards too.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Links please !!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> Links please !!!!



Just unlocked powercolor hd 6950 1GB ! - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Thanks desiibond. Saving it for the future.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

*Finally, a nVidia card(GTX560) that can natively drive 3 displays: *Computex 2011 - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Multiview

AMD, where's your XENU now?


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Buddy that's just a single card compared to a plethora of chipsets of AMD that can drive 3 displays natively.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

just look at my bad luck !! Theitwares is closed from 30/5/11 till 5/6/11 !!! ahh!!!!

well ,  will a GTX 460 also be bottlenecked by my CPU (E4500) ?


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



iVB_Robot said:


> just look at my bad luck !! Theitwares is closed from 30/5/11 till 5/6/11 !!! ahh!!!!
> 
> well ,  will a GTX 460 also be bottlenecked by my CPU (E4500) ?


Yes, specially at resolutions lower than 1680x1050.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



iVB_Robot said:


> just look at my bad luck !! Theitwares is closed from 30/5/11 till 5/6/11 !!! ahh!!!!
> 
> well ,  will a GTX 460 also be bottlenecked by my CPU (E4500) ?




For Computex, I guess. Rahul was posting about the same in TE.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> For Computex, I guess. Rahul was posting about the same in TE.


He is going to computex? Nice.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Probably has gone already. I order my cabby in time.


----------



## makjack (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Can anyone suggest me the best graphics card I can get for 3.5k? And yeah I can't stretch my budget,so please only suggest what's available at <3.5k. Thanks.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

At 3.5k you can get 9600 GT 512MB ddr3 gf card


----------



## makjack (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Tenida said:


> At 3.5k you can get 9600 GT 512MB ddr3 gf card


Dude I don't think 9600gt is that cheap.


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



makjack said:


> Can anyone suggest me the best graphics card I can get for 3.5k? And yeah I can't stretch my budget,so please only suggest what's available at <3.5k. Thanks.



i have sold 9800GT 1GB for 3.3k shipped ... anyway u can get 9600Gt for 3.5k


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



makjack said:


> Can anyone suggest me the best graphics card I can get for 3.5k? And yeah I can't stretch my budget,so please only suggest what's available at <3.5k. Thanks.



Sapphire HD6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2.8k
and if you can increase it by just rs.700,
get a
Sapphire HD6570 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.2k which is lot better
what psu do you have?


----------



## makjack (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



thetechfreak said:


> Sapphire HD6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2.8k
> and if you can increase it by just rs.700,
> get a
> Sapphire HD6570 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.2k which is lot better
> what psu do you have?


I have an Intex 450w psu.
And the hd6450 is not good enough..
Anyways i have shortlisted these: 
radeon 5570
radeon 4670
radeon 5550
geforce gt240
geforce 9600gt

Which one would you suggest? And please tell if anyone of these is over my budget.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



makjack said:


> I have an Intex 450w psu.
> And the hd6450 is not good enough..
> Anyways i have shortlisted these:
> radeon 5570
> ...


Intex psu? Please throw that away, that doesn't deserve to power even micro controllers.

For your selection 5570 has DX11, so get that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Seriously, get a better PSU before upgrading
FSP SAGA II @2k
and the 5570 should be better than the ones you mentioned


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



makjack said:


> I have an Intex 450w psu.
> And the hd6450 is not good enough..
> Anyways i have shortlisted these:
> radeon 5570
> ...



PSU will go up as son as you plug in the 9600GT.
GT240 is currently priced bad.
HD5550 & HD4670 are really slow cards. 
HD5570 @ 4k is best buy, considering it may spare your PSU for another month.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

My friend is will be buying a GT240 for Rs 2600 and he also has a intex 450w.
So can that psu handle a pc which has the following :
C2D E7500
2 GB DDR3 
500GB HDD 7200rpm
Palit GT240


----------



## makjack (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Dude where is he getting gt240 at rs2600?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

At techenclave.com(Member's market) a person is selling  5 unused GT240 512MB DDR3 for 2600.Two of the cards have been sold.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 sunny10 said:
			
		

> My friend is will be buying a GT240 for Rs 2600 and he also has a intex 450w.
> So can that psu handle a pc which has the following :


 It will do in border line. But better to get a FSP Saga II 500w@ Rs.2100(approx)



			
				 majack said:
			
		

> Dude where is he getting gt240 at rs2600?


 No offtopic stuff please. Use PM or Visitor Messaging for that


----------



## cacklebolt (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

is it possible 2 use an amd grafics card with an intel dual core processor


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



rahulpv102 said:


> is it possible 2 use an amd grafics card with an intel dual core processor


Yes


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Crysis2 dx11 demo at computex 2011



also
crysis2 patch 1.8 released.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I'm just into the graphics card scene. From what i have read, is it true that Ati cards thrash the Nvidia based cards nowadays?
What about 3-d settings, my friend is using gt430 and he says he can view 3-d movies and games on his pc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



teejay_geekEd said:


> I'm just into the graphics card scene. From what i have read,* is it true that Ati cards thrash the Nvidia based cards nowadays?*



it was one sided in the era of 8800GT when Nvdia was on top 

but now its uncertain..some times Nvidia & sometimes ATI....
But I just love ATI


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

is it possible to view in 3-d using ati cards?


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

possible, but very few games actually support 3d.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



teejay_geekEd said:


> is it possible to view in 3-d using ati cards?



yes but not upto the mark of nvidia 3D vision..


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hmm so wouldn't that make nvidia a better choice? If both perform reasonably the same then the 3d vision feature would be a good plus point.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Provided you have enough games to play in 3D, which currently are not that much. You also need special glasses and special monitor for this. And they are costly. And whereas 430 can play blue-ray 3d content, i don't think games are actually supported.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^Awwwe...playing a 3D game with 3D glasess is not possible for long hours (eye strain)


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

AMD is working towards it. Lets see how they implement it in Desu Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> Provided you have enough games to play in 3D, which currently are not that much. You also need special glasses and special monitor for this.



Almost All games are 3D capable... 
NVIDIA s a big yes wen it comes to 3D... 
And yes u need a good 120Hz monitor to game witout eye strain...


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



MegaMind said:


> Almost All games are 3D capable...
> NVIDIA s a big yes wen it comes to 3D...
> And yes u need a good 120Hz monitor to game witout eye strain...



And glasses too, if I am not mistaken...

PS: Not aware of that huge list. Thanks buddy.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> And glasses too, if I am not mistaken...
> 
> PS: Not aware of that huge list. Thanks buddy.


nVidia now supports Anaglyph 3d glasses, nVidia just launched a 10 pack glass bundle @ 10$, you can use this and any monitor along with it. So cost for each will be 1$(50/-) and you can use any monitor, you can build/buy your own anaglyph glasses(red-green).


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Is this real 3D or like those idiotic 3D cartoons we used to read?


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> Is this real 3D or like those idiotic 3D cartoons we used to read?


Red-green glasses will of course have cr@p quality(for 50/-). You want real 3d?  Get the newly launched cheaper wired shutter glasses from nVidia, and ofcourse 120Hz monitor.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

OK, I got it. I currently belong to the other Green.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> nVidia now supports Anaglyph 3d glasses, nVidia just launched a 10 pack glass bundle @ 10$, you can use this and any monitor along with it. So cost for each will be 1$(50/-) and you can use any monitor, you can build/buy your own anaglyph glasses(red-green).



Can u giv me the link, wer u found t?


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



MegaMind said:


> Can u giv me the link, wer u found t?


Hardware: NVIDIA 3D Vision Discover

NVIDIA 3D Vision Discover


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Dude anaglyph suppport has been there for over two years in the form of 3D Vision discover.

It works but puts more eye strain.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Dude anaglyph suppport has been there for over two years in the form of 3D Vision discover.
> 
> It works but puts more eye strain.


I never knew, just saw some dude on another forum selling these here @ 200/- each(making a killing), so I thought these were new, my mistake.

I just went to see Pirates of the Caribbean 3d today and no doubt active shutter glasses rock, they decrease the brightness though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

POC 3D uses passive polarized light...

Active shutter glasses are heavier and in cinemas they are not feasible. Most use dolby filters to polarize the light from two projector "eyes" (forgot the term lol).


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> POC 3D uses passive polarized light...
> 
> Active shutter glasses are heavier and in cinemas they are not feasible. Most use dolby filters to polarize the light from two projector "eyes" (forgot the term lol).


I am note sure if they were polarized, but everytime I looked at any mobile screen or looked at a 2d movie trailer that were shown before the show with the glasses, the screens flickered heavily, as if the image was refreshing very fast, that looked like active shutter glasses? Am I wrong?

The glasses were very very heavy, very uncomfortable for sure, and when examining it I saw there was a square piece of plastic stuck to the glass with a 4 Phillips head screws, this was not a joint but looked like a battery storage unit, I'll take pics next day.

Can you check them out? They were given at Cinemax mani square(Pirates, panda 2 or any 3d movie).

Can anyone in kolkata verify this? Just look at your mobile screen with the glasses on(I assume it needs to be a propel lcd screen, I had my 5800 with me).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

The only 3D movie in cinema i have seen was Avatar in Inox Forum.That was passive.

You were watching active 3D.By your description it sounds just that. Pics should confirm.
I find even passive 3D a bit stressful.Active 3D is a no-no.I will settle for sharper image over 3D any day.

And you mean IMAX I think.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> I am note sure if they were polarized, but everytime I looked at any mobile screen or looked at a 2d movie trailer that were shown before the show with the glasses, the screens flickered heavily, as if the image was refreshing very fast, that looked like active shutter glasses? Am I wrong?
> 
> The glasses were very very heavy, very uncomfortable for sure, and when examining it I saw there was a square piece of plastic stuck to the glass with a 4 Phillips head screws, this was not a joint but looked like a battery storage unit, I'll take pics next day.
> 
> ...




I also went there yesterday(Cinemax) to watch POC.. Indeed the glasses were just too heavy. And Without the Glasses, the screen was looking blurred.


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> The only 3D movie in cinema i have seen was Avatar in Inox Forum.That was passive.
> 
> You were watching active 3D.By your description it sounds just that. Pics should confirm.
> I find even passive 3D a bit stressful.Active 3D is a no-no.I will settle for sharper image over 3D any day.
> ...


No, it was cinemax, IMAX at mani square had been closed(no imax in kolkata,  ), and I believe its active 3d(equipment are from the imax screen, they kept the glasses), I'm going to go see kung fu panda 2 next week, lets see if I can snap some pics at the washroom.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> The only 3D movie in cinema i have seen was Avatar in Inox Forum.That was passive.
> 
> You were watching active 3D.By your description it sounds just that. Pics should confirm.
> I find even passive 3D a bit stressful.Active 3D is a no-no.I will settle for sharper image over 3D any day.
> ...



Imax is closed since last October.


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



soumo27 said:


> I also went there yesterday(Cinemax) to watch POC.. Indeed the glasses were just too heavy. And Without the Glasses, the screen was looking blurred.


Did you look a a mobile screen or the 2d trailers with the glasses on and found them flickering? Try to notice next time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

If the glasses are heavy then they must be Active.

In passive it will appear to have bifurcated image without glasses.

I didnt know IMAX closed.TFS


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> If the glasses are heavy then they must be Active.
> 
> In passive it will appear to have bifurcated image without glasses.
> 
> I didnt know IMAX closed.TFS


Then they must be active, they are god damn heavy and very thick, abnormally thick If I must say, also lenses are small(not large as ordinary glasses).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

They are active.

No doubts now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Will load on my GPU(while gaming) decrease if i increase my RAM to 4GB ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Most probably NOT!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> Most probably NOT!!!


Not most probably but for sure it wont.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> Did you look a a mobile screen or the 2d trailers with the glasses on and found them flickering? Try to notice next time.




Yea the 2d trailers. I did found them flickering. But I didn't look at my mobile screen at that time. May be will try next time...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Will load on my GPU(while gaming) decrease if i increase my RAM to 4GB ?



If your game is limited by VRAM then yes it will for data (usually texture) swapping between RAM and VRAM.It will improve performance vs using pagefile (if your RAM also gets saturated).


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> If your game is limited by VRAm then yes it will for data (usually texture) swapping between RAM and VRAM.It will improve performance vs using pagefile.


He has 2GB DDR3, most games will show no improvement over it, maybe metro, crysis, just cause 2 etc, games that play with lots of high res textures and draw distance(not unreal cr@p).


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



tkin said:


> He has 2GB DDR3, most games will show no improvement over it, maybe metro, crysis, just cause 2 etc, games that play with lots of high res textures and draw distance(not unreal cr@p).



He ll get dual channel memory if he adds another 2GB RAM..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

If he adds another 2GB there will be a small amount of imrovement if he has sub 512MB GPU (one that can use the 512 like HD 5670 and not a 9500GT 512)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Actually i want to lower the burden on my GPU while gaming due to my PSU. I dont want improvements in graphics of the game. 

So will an extra 2GB RAM lower the burden on GPU ?

As per the improvements is concerned, i'll give u all an example.
My PC runs crysis warhead smoothly in low settings in 1024x768 resolution.Whereas my friend's PC with same config excpt for 4GB DDR3 RAM & a Geforce G310 512MB, runs crysis warhead at medium quality with same resolution. My GPU is far better than his. So RAM amount does matter !!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Actually i want to lower the burden on my GPU while gaming due to my PSU. I dont want improvements in graphics of the game.



Waitin to hear a KABOOM!!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Actually i want to lower the burden on my GPU while gaming due to my PSU. I dont want improvements in graphics of the game.
> 
> So will an extra 2GB RAM lower the burden on GPU ?
> 
> ...




2gb DDR3 1333 value ram costs just 1k. Just get one, if not games, Windows will definitely love that additional amount of RAM. But burden on PSU can't be lowered by adding RAM. Your HDD may heave a sigh of relief as there will be lesser paging now. But that PSU... how long are you using your system???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Using this config for about 6 months without any problem


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

anupam you must be joking...160W PSU!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 anupam_pb said:
			
		

> Using this config for about 6 months without any problem


 It's just about impossible. Not possible.

Get a better PSU if possible as you're PC may blow up during Voltage fluctuation


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



anupam_pb said:


> Actually i want to lower the burden on my GPU while gaming due to my PSU. I dont want improvements in graphics of the game.
> 
> So will an extra 2GB RAM lower the burden on GPU ?
> 
> ...



only thing possible is lower voltage of processor & gpu (bios hack). but still there won't be much of a difference. your system uses around 150W while gaming. so you are running your psu @ 100% load. get a new psu while your system is intact.

I run C2 @ 1600X900 with mid settings. smooth gameplay.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I'm not joking guys, i also didn't believe my eyes when i saw it.
When i upgraded my PC to core i3(in jun 2010), i asked the assembler about the rating of my PSU (i didn't upgrade it). He said that it is a 400W PSU. So i bought 5670 in dec 2010. But when i checked my PSU carefully(while cleaning), i saw that it was printed "max. load of 160W" !!



> I run C2 @ 1600X900 with mid settings. smooth gameplay.



Ya i know that if i had 4GB RAM, i can play @ higher settings.


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Can you upload a pic of your SMPS? That will remove all the confusions.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

saphire 5450 1GB DDR3 XFX.....Rs 2400
zotac 9500 gt 1gb ...................Rs 2600
NVIDEA 9300GE /512MB...........Rs 1900
ATI 4350 1GB (SAPHRE)...........Rs 2000

which one shud i go for and will these run on my 500watt psu i got that psu for Rs 900  
its like gsm pro 500


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

5450.

and which model is that 500W PSU?

that el cheapo can probably kill your system if overloaded.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

i dnt know abt the psu it is like gsm pro500watt it costed me 900 rupees
if i buy a power supply which one shud i go for
i wanna keep my budget as low as i can
thnx in advance


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

can you post complete system specs?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

its 
i3 540m
gigabyte h55m d2h
corsair 2gb
80gb ide seagate
500gb sata seagate


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

how much will you spend on a new PSU?

for 5450 a Corsair CX 400 should do fine.it is not the best but good enough and comes with three years warranty.

*techshop.in/store/corsair-cmpsu400cx-400w-power-supply-buy-online-india-p-2923.html?cPath=320_194

Costs ~ 3k.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ fsp saga 400 is more than enough for the above system alongwith 5450. Besides around 1k can be saved. 

But *Sonil.luthra* should avoid 5450 and get a 5670 512mb instead.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I dont have experience with FSP so I didnt recommend it vicky.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

corsair is expensive i have a max budget of 1700-2000 for psu.....so i belive fsp saga will go fine..now shud i opt for 500 wat or 400 watt

can anyone
tell me the link for 5450 specifications page


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

400w would be fine but to be on the safe side go with 500w.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Sonil.luthra said:


> corsair is expensive i have a max budget of 1700-2000 for psu.....so i belive fsp saga will go fine..now shud i opt for 500 wat or 400 watt
> 
> can anyone
> tell me the link for 5450 specifications page




Go for the 5670 or atleast a 4670.. U will get crappy fps with any game with a 5450.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Try to get anyone of these :
-Sapphire HD 5570 1GB DDR3 @ 3500
-Sapphire HD 4670 1GB DDR3 @ 3700

Or the cheap ones
-Sapphire HD 6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2700
-Zotac GTX 520 1GB GDDR3 @ 2900


*Sapphire HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 4800 (Recommended)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

does 6770 have a lower power consumption as compared to 5770?


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Piyush said:


> does 6770 have a lower power consumption as compared to 5770?



Highly unlikely
6770 is a 5770 rebadge
everything is expected to be the same as its predecessor


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

both have same TDP @ 108W.

Source


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 Piyush said:
			
		

> does 6770 have a lower power consumption as compared to 5770?


 Yup, just a revised edition 

But I think the 6770 should be slightly better than the latter in overall gaming performance.


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

5770=6770
except for udv3 and hdmi1.4 and probably slightly higher base clocks.


----------



## Skud (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Probably the best link to know about the "additional" features of 6770 compared to 5770:-

AnandTech - AMD's Radeon HD 6770 & Radeon HD 6750: The Retail Radeon 5700 Rebadge


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

to all the gtx580 owners:
whats the max/daily OC on your card?

my daily OC is 901/1802/2100 @1.113V


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

My cards dont like OCing.Not that I need it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Here a couple of links regarding 5770 vs 6770 
www.hwcompare.com/5704/radeon-hd-5770-vs-radeon-hd-6770-1gb/


> Theoretically speaking, the Radeon
> HD 5770 should perform a small bit faster than the Radeon HD 6770 1GB in general. …



AMD Radeon 5770 Vs AMD Radeon 6770 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I am having a question about graphics cards, that you people may find "too stupid".
I thought that this place would be the best to post it so I have posted this here.

I was checking specifications of Sapphire HD 6850, and it said:


> 500 Watt Power Supply is required.


So, does this mean that the graphics card alone needs 500W power!?? So if 400W power is being used by computer w/o GPU, do I need a 900W GPU?

Most probably the answer will be NO, but then why is 500W written in specifications?
*confued*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ no. you need a psu of wattage close to 500W. the gpu will take around 150W. but a quality 400-450W will work just fine whereas a generic/local 600W may blow up under load.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I dont agree with a quality 400-450W will work.

Its life will decrease because it is working beyond spec and efficiency will take a drop.

If a manufacturer recommends minimum 500W then get 550W and be safe.

More than the wattage itself it is the Amperage on the 12V rail available to the GPU which decides whether it is not good enough.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

ACTUALLY it depends on the rest of the system too
what if the person has a high end cpu paired with high performance RAM kit and many HDDs?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> More than the wattage itself it is the *Amperage on the 12V rail available to the GPU* which decides whether it is not good enough.


Read the part in bold.


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



> More than the wattage itself it is the Amperage on the 12V rail available to the GPU which decides whether it is not good enough.


+1

that said, most of the quality brands(xfx, seasonic,  corsair,antec) do have 85%-90% of their rated power available on the 12V rails.

the cheaper ones are severly over rated and may have less than 60% of the power on the 12V rails.




> If a manufacturer recommends minimum 500W then get 550W and be safe.


this is completely wrong.



*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_580_Lightning_Extreme_Edition/images/power_peak.gif
6850 peak power =96W
average max power=88W
furmark power=118W



the recommended PSU is highly overprovisioned as they take into account a standard system that is suitable with the graphic card. nobody will use a 6850 with a 4.0ghz i7-990x CPU. 
so taking into consideration a model system ,_of which every single component is running at 100%_ they recommend the PSU. and  then they add about 100W to make sure that there isnt any problem in  99.99% cases.
the recommendation is for the complete system, not the card alone.


----------



## nithinr6 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Guys could you please recommend a cheap graphic card that can play COD4 Modern Warfare and NFS Pro Street? I was looking forward to ZOTAC Nvidia GeForce 8400GS 1GB DDR3 but heard that it can't run Pro Street. My budget is around 3K. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

At 3k your only option is probably the Radeon 6450. Please post your complete configuration for better suggestions.


----------



## nithinr6 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

^^ Mine is a 4 year old P4 3Ghz CPU with 1.5 GB RAM and 160GB HDD. 
I am planning to buy a new system when Win8 releases that will have EFI and all. So I need a graphic card that can I can use till then.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

How much you are planning to spend on your future system? It seems better to skip the plan to but any graphics card now altogether because current CPUs already have better graphics capabilities than any 3k GPU and next-gen will be even better. Better start saving for something better.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

3k isn't really a saving. but a P4 will struggle to run most of these games. still if you want to try, get HD6450 or if you have difficulty finding it, try HD4650 or 9500GT based card. 8400GS or HD4350 or similar cards are cheap but not powerful enough to run modern games & deliver good FPS. you'll have to rely fully on the GPU for any kind of performance.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Dude Win 8 is not coming for another year at least if not later. What's the need of upgrading the graphics today when his P4 is going to struggle at almost all the games!!!


----------



## limpness (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

I have a question.
Which would be more viable/powerful? 2xHD4850s in crossfire or a single HD5770?
Also will a FSP 500W be able to handle 2xHD4850 in crossfire?Which PSU to recommend?

System specs: Athlon 2 X4 635+880GM UD2H


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



			
				 limpness said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> Which would be more viable/
> powerful? 2xHD4850s in crossfire or a
> single HD5770?
> ...


 If you dont want to overclock then the Fsp psu should be enough.
That said, I suggest you to go for the 5770 single card setup as it has dx 11 support which the crossfire setup doesnt.

Not worth investing in non dx 11 card now


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



limpness said:


> I have a question.
> Which would be more viable/powerful? 2xHD4850s in crossfire or a single HD5770?
> Also will a FSP 500W be able to handle 2xHD4850 in crossfire?Which PSU to recommend?
> 
> System specs: Athlon 2 X4 635+880GM UD2H



do you already have the graphic card with you?
or are you planning to buy the new one?
budget required too....


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Hi guys, I have a budget of 11K please suggest a good GPU+PSU+others parts(if required)
I currently have a core2Duo 2.20gHz, D945GCNL mobo, 1Gb ram, local PSU and Samsung CRT monitor (1024x768 current resolution).
Please suggest some good config because later this year i would also be buying a new HD monitor so probably game on high resolutions.
thanks


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

FSP Saga II 500W, if available and Sapphire HD6850. But your CPU will limit your graphics card's performance. And increase your RAM if possible.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



Skud said:


> FSP Saga II 500W, if available and Sapphire HD6850. But your CPU will limit your graphics card's performance. And increase your RAM if possible.


thanks a lot for the quick response
I forgot to add one thing I also have a spare P4 computer+Samsung CRT monitor+mouse+keyboard.
Can my old rig be sold and if yes where please specify.
So the sales proceeds from my old rig can be utilized in my present rig..


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*

Try locally. You can also use the bazaar section of the forum.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Cards related "general" queries here.*



nithinr6 said:


> ^^ Mine is a 4 year old P4 3Ghz CPU with 1.5 GB RAM and 160GB HDD.
> I am planning to buy a new system when Win8 releases that will have EFI and all. So I need a graphic card that can I can use till then.



Get Asus nVidia GT 520 @ 3.2K. It is better than HD 6450 and can play games in lower resolution. Here is the link from *lynx-india
*. Here is the link for *Zotac GT 520* @ 2.9K


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys I have finally zeroed on 
FSP Saga II 500 PSU- 2K (Price from SMCint.)
MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition: 9,800 (Price from SMCint.)
DDR2 2GB KINGSTON 1228 (cost to cost price)
Please chip in your views..should I go for this config??

One thing more I wanted to ask MSI website says they are giving Dirt3 game free with R6850 PE but there is no mention on SMC website so is this offer valid in India??
URLMSI Bundle DiRT 3)


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Guys I have finally zeroed on
> FSP Saga II 500 PSU- 2K (Price from SMCint.)
> MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition: 9,800 (Price from SMCint.)
> DDR2 2GB KINGSTON 1228 (cost to cost price)
> ...


All companies bring out different versions of their product to distribute in different countries, if the SKU matches you will get it, else not.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 13, 2011)

tkin said:


> All companies bring out different versions of their product to distribute in different countries, if the SKU matches you will get it, else not.


Thanks for the info..
So should I go for the the config above stated in my previous post??


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 13, 2011)

AMD A-Series APU Smashes IGP Performance Records...Surprise | techPowerUp


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Thanks for the info..
> So should I go for the the config above stated in my previous post??


Go ahead.


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm planning to buy a graphics card for my system which i just upgraded
-amd anthlon x2 245 2.9 overclocked to 3.6ghz (going to upgrade to amd phenom II x4 965 B.E.)
-MSI 890 GXM G-65 motherboard
-kingston 2gb ddr3 1333 ram x 2 (planning for corsair vengence 4gb ddr3 1333 x 2)
-WD 1TB HDD (another 1tb to be added)
-CORSAIR CX 430 psu
-cooler master elite 430 cabinet
-benq g2220 hd 21.5in 1920x1080 res

can i go for the amd/ati HD 6850 barts pro gpu??? or do i need to change my psu?? i just bought it a few days ago as i couldnt get the corsair VX 540


----------



## atulpimple4 (Jun 14, 2011)

i need to buy a new graphics card mostly for Cdua programming and gaming at 1920x1080 resolution.. my current specs are..
2.0ghz dual core
2gb ddr2 
400w psu
1tb hdd..

budget is around 6K to 8K


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

phil2097 said:


> i'm planning to buy a graphics card for my system which i just upgraded
> -amd anthlon x2 245 2.9 overclocked to 3.6ghz (going to upgrade to amd phenom II x4 965 B.E.)
> -MSI 890 GXM G-65 motherboard
> -kingston 2gb ddr3 1333 ram x 2 (planning for corsair vengence 4gb ddr3 1333 x 2)
> ...



budget? 

you don't need to change the PSU. it isn't as efficient as the other CX parts from Corsair but still will support most midrange parts with ease.

go for HD6850. 



atulpimple4 said:


> i need to buy a new graphics card mostly for Cdua programming and gaming at 1920x1080 resolution.. my current specs are..
> 2.0ghz dual core
> 2gb ddr2
> 400w psu
> ...



GTS450 based card but which PSU is that? local? if yes, time to scrap it.


----------



## atulpimple4 (Jun 14, 2011)

yea.. need to scrap that local one..


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks sam for the info... budget is 12k, and the 6850 fits in nice....however i need to see some benchmark scores for a shoot-out of the 6850 series with the 5770 n 5850 series along with different manufacturers,,,, hope to buy it by this month or within the next.....any suggestions??


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

phil2097 said:


> thanks sam for the info... budget is 12k, and the 6850 fits in nice....however i need to see some benchmark scores for a shoot-out of the 6850 series with the 5770 n 5850 series along with different manufacturers,,,, hope to buy it by this month or within the next.....any suggestions??




At 12k, go for 6870. Its much better than 6850.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys a little problem help!!
I recently called up SMCinternational guys they were saying that FSP Saga II 500W was available but they are not selling it because they are having problems with warranty stuff. The company is not RMA its products in India. Later he offered me a proposal that he is ready to sell it but SMC guys will not provide any warranty service with that product I will directly have to contact with the importer/main guy for the product and deal with the RMA thing myself.
So guys is there any other alternative PSU available in the same range??
Please help out!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Corsair CX430 should be available within 2.5k.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> Corsair CX430 should be available within 2.5k.


Thanks for the advice but on ATI's website it is mentioned that 6850 requires 500W power supply so wont CX430 be underpowered for the job??
AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6850 graphics

BTW I just checked Cost to cost price list on web it says they have 
Saga 500w PSU               (2K)
6870 1GB DDR5 SAPPHIRE  (10700)
ATI 6850 1GB                  (8952)
{*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf}
The price mentioned on Cost to Cost seems pretty low comparatively. If they are offering me the regular warranty and other services then should I get the same FSP PSU + Sapphire 6870 with it??


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 16, 2011)

Vaibhav Bishnoi said:


> Thanks for the advice but on ATI's website it is mentioned that 6850 requires 500W power supply so wont CX430 be underpowered for the job??
> AMD RadeonÃ¢Â„Â¢ HD 6850 graphics
> 
> BTW I just checked Cost to cost price list on web it says they have
> ...




Vaibhav  you have to pay 5% vat extra , it is clearly mention on there price list 
ATI 6850 1GB                  (8952)+5% =9400 
6870 1GB DDR5 SAPPHIRE  (10700)+5% =11235


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

That's more or less in tune with the current market price.


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 16, 2011)

Hsakarp_kahtap said:


> Vaibhav  you have to pay 5% vat extra , it is clearly mention on there price list
> ATI 6850 1GB                  (8952)+5% =9400
> 6870 1GB DDR5 SAPPHIRE  (10700)+5% =11235


Oops missed the VAT part got excited when read 6870 for 10.7K 

Btw guys nearly talked to all stores in Nehru Place none of them has FSP Saga II 500W in stock so alternatively can i go for *Gigabyte superb 550P*.
I hope it wont fry my 6850!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2011)

@Vaibhav

You probably didnt go to SMC International for the FSP Saga

SMC International

# 208

Vishal Bhawan-95

Nehru Place

New Delhi-110019

Ph. +91-11- 46516446



Contact Us


----------



## Vaibhav Bishnoi (Jun 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Vaibhav
> 
> You probably didnt go to SMC International for the FSP Saga
> 
> ...



Yup..that was my first option and one of my fav. shops out there and I also bought my first pair of Soundmagic pl30 from there, good pricing.
But the main problem lies that when I asked them about FSP Saga II 500w they said they are no longer selling FSP product due to the issues in RMA thingy and later offered me a proposal I can purchase the product but I will not get any warranty services from SMC guys.
Refer to post:  #13707
i.e I was thinking to go for Gigabyte superb 550P or alternatively would love to go with the FSP PSU if any one is selling with proper warranty and other services.
Umm guys a little help required!!


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys I need a bit of help here....I want to buy a good graphics card for my system and also want to buy a psu which will run the gpu properly....currently I have an Iball LPE 223-400 250 W PSU which is surely not up to the mark!!!!!

My budget for both the card and the PSU is 12k maximum...

My system config is as follows:

ASUS P5QPL-AM motherboard
Intel core 2 duo E7500 2.93 GHz
2 GB RAM
500 GB HDD SATA
18.5" LG LCD(1360*768 is max resolution)

thanks in advance


----------



## Skud (Jun 21, 2011)

Sapphire/MSI HD6850 9.5k-10k
FSP Saga II 500W 2k


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

hellosubho01 said:


> Guys I need a bit of help here....I want to buy a good graphics card for my system and also want to buy a psu which will run the gpu properly....currently I have an Iball LPE 223-400 250 W PSU which is surely not up to the mark!!!!!
> 
> My budget for both the card and the PSU is 12k maximum...
> 
> ...




get dis=
Corsair Gs600 
Sapphire Hd6770

Total cost will nicely fit budget


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply *Skud* and *thetechfreak*...well I am actually caught in the middle between ATI HD RADEON and NVIDIA....after net surfing for a couple of days, I am under an impression that NVIDIA cards are more user friendly and drivers are less buggy...whereas HD cards are just the opposite though they consume less power compared to their NVIDIA counterparts and cheaper...also NVIDIA has the PHYSX technology which make the games perform better

so my question is this....NVIDIA or ATI??like HD 6770/6850 or GTX 460/GTS 450???

P.S sorry if I talk like an idiot...i am a newbie in case of graphics cards!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 21, 2011)

PhysX doesn't make games perform better, it's exactly opposite.  PhysX do make games look good, but you need a powerful card like 560Ti to get the best out it. Get the 6850 for your budget. Driver related problems exist everywhere, I am using ATI/AMD since last 3 years without much fuss.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 21, 2011)

@Skud
Thanks buddy for your help...by the way, your Lancool K62 Cabby is just awesome.congo!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks buddy!!! 

So which card/PSU are you settling for?


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

HD 6850 > GTX 460 > HD 6770 > GTS 450

PhysX is only used by 5 games. Now it depends on you whether you want to run those 5 games better or the rest hundreds of games. Lastly, enabling PhysX in those 5 games will give you 50 percent performance deficit. GTS 450 is too weak to handle PhsyX anyways.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 21, 2011)

@ico thanks for your clarification...

@ Skud

well I am actually settling for your specifications i.e HD 6850 for gpu...but for PSU I am holding back my decision...thinking about a corsair VX550 or even better..As I am planning on upgrading my motherboard and cpu within a year...will try hard to push my budget by another 1.5-2k for psu....tomorrow I will scour the shops for these...let's see!!!

By the way,while watching your cabby,I was thinking that whether my cabby will be able to fit the gpu and psu comfortably..I am using a supercomp cabinet(length and breadth 15'' ..height 71/2")..what do you think??is it gonna be enough???
Waiting for your reply


----------



## rahul_jaiswal31 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have quite old system. Can i upgrade it with this one-XFX Radeon HD 4350 1 GB DDR-2.?
My sys- AMD 3000+ mobo-asus k8vmx, 512 mb ddr1 ram!
Pls help needed urgently.


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

hellosubho01 said:


> @ico thanks for your clarification...
> 
> @ Skud
> 
> ...




Which supercomp cabby - solitaire? In any case, if it is ATX, then it can take your GPU and PSU without any problem.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 22, 2011)

@Skud
Well,honestly, I don't know which supercomp cabby it is..didn't pay enough attention to the cabby while I bought my system!!

But,yes,it is an ATX cabinet..so I hope it's alright.

After today's research, i am settling for 
HD 6850-->9200+
corsair GS600-->3700+
Will buy on 25th june,2011

One more thing.....on my motheboard packet it is written DX10..but I am buying a DX11 enabled card(HD 6850)..will my motherboard behave properly with it??


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

hellosubho01 said:


> @Skud
> Well,honestly, I don't know which supercomp cabby it is..didn't pay enough attention to the cabby while I bought my system!!
> 
> But,yes,it is an ATX cabinet..so I hope it's alright.
> ...


You will face no issues. Just go ahead and buy.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

hellosubho01 said:


> @Skud
> Well,honestly, I don't know which supercomp cabby it is..didn't pay enough attention to the cabby while I bought my system!!
> 
> But,yes,it is an ATX cabinet..so I hope it's alright.
> ...




You would be fine, don't bother about that.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks @Skud and tkin .....THANKS A LOT


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

You are welcome. Actually your problem reminds me of my own, when I was looking for a shorter length 6950 card to fit in my *Supercomp* cabby. Ultimately the 1gb version cards came and solved my problems, only that I have to change the cabby after just 3-4 months to accommodate my N620.


Funny memories.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> You are welcome. Actually your problem reminds me of my own, when I was looking for a shorter length 6950 card to fit in my *Supercomp* cabby. Ultimately the 1gb version cards came and solved my problems, only that I have to change the cabby after just 3-4 months to accommodate my N620.
> 
> 
> Funny memories.


How ironic, supercomp? That's a cabby? Any pics?


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL. Just have this one, I guess:

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5187/5639337571_b1ca1172e9_b.jpg

Currently packed and kept away.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 23, 2011)

@Skud
Supercomp ATX Cabinet

Well I think that I am using this one...not entirely sure..but it looks wickedly similar to my cabinet

Another issue I want to point out regarding my system is the heating issue....my cpu cores work under 38-40C under normal operations( by HWmonitor)..but it goes up to 55-57C after 30 mins of BIOSHOCK.

I only have the normal cpu fan...nothing else...does it mean that I have to look for cooling solutions too for my HD6850???


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

Which CPU? Temp seems OK too me anyway.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Which CPU? Temp seems OK too me anyway.


Not for AMD cpus they are not, for intel its really good.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 23, 2011)

I use an Intel core 2 duo E7500 2.93 GHz.....is it ok then??

what about the GPU?does it require additional cooling or the fan that comes mounted on it will suffice???


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

Arre I have a E7400, perfect temps. And GPU also doesn't need additional cooling.


----------



## hellosubho01 (Jun 23, 2011)

@skud
aha...almost got a scare that now I have to look for a cpu cooler too.....
Many thanks


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Arre I have a E7400, perfect temps. And GPU also doesn't need additional cooling.


Perfect temps for you then, my E8400 got 60c maxed in IBT.


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2011)

Was it on stock cooler?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Was it on stock cooler?


Yes, ambient was around 28-30c as I remember(november end), never dared to test it in summer.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi friends,
i5 2500
Intel DH67BL
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Corsair 1X4GB DDR3
Cooler Master Elite 430
Logitech MK200
BenQ G2222HDL
APC Back UPS 600
LG 22X
Seagate 1 TB 7200

Bought the above and installed OS XP SP2 yesterday. Once I installed all the drivers, now when I thought all is well, am seeing frequent issues as below:

1. Screen goes blank very frequently, it may be during software installation(s) or even when idle at times or the same happens when i try to right click anytime at times. 
Also some lines appear for a jilt of a second during this time and again after 5 sec, everything becomes normal. I have installed to SP3 and have the latest ATI 11.6 driver but still the same thing happens.

I checked the GPU Temp in GPU-Z, and it states as below.




        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] , GPU Temp. #3 [°C] , VDDC [V] ,

2011-06-28 06:56:43 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               44.0   ,          27   ,          0   ,           985   ,            45.0   ,            40.0   ,            45.5   ,  0.950   ,

        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] , GPU Temp. #3 [°C] , VDDC [V] ,

2011-06-28 06:57:14 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               50.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1018   ,            50.0   ,            46.5   ,            50.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:15 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               50.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1012   ,            50.0   ,            47.0   ,            51.0   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:16 ,              900.0   ,               1050.0   ,               50.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1018   ,            50.5   ,            47.0   ,            51.5   ,  1.175   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:17 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1038   ,            46.5   ,            41.5   ,            47.0   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:18 ,              775.0   ,                525.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,         62   ,          1030   ,            46.5   ,            42.0   ,            47.5   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:19 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1029   ,            46.0   ,            41.5   ,            47.0   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:20 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1025   ,            46.0   ,            41.0   ,            47.0   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:21 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1026   ,            46.0   ,            41.0   ,            47.0   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:22 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,          1   ,          1025   ,            46.0   ,            41.5   ,            46.5   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:23 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               46.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1032   ,            46.0   ,            41.0   ,            46.5   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:24 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1025   ,            45.5   ,            41.5   ,            46.5   ,  0.950   ,

        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] , GPU Temp. #3 [°C] , VDDC [V] ,

2011-06-28 06:57:32 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1032   ,            45.5   ,            40.5   ,            46.5   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:33 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1030   ,            45.5   ,            40.5   ,            46.0   ,  0.950   ,

2011-06-28 06:57:34 ,              100.0   ,                150.0   ,               45.0   ,          31   ,          0   ,          1034   ,            45.5   ,            40.5   ,            46.0   ,  0.950   ,


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

PFA my brand new config I bought yesterday:

i5 2500
Intel DH67BL
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Corsair 1X4GB DDR3
Cooler Master Elite 430
Logitech MK200
BenQ G2222HDL
APC Back UPS 600
LG 22X
Seagate 1 TB 7200


I used ATI 6870 with latest driver installed. However i experience really annoying problems that my screen would suddenly freeze or black out and after a few seconds it'll respond again, but it will bring me out to my desktop and a message like "VPU Recover has reset your graphics accelerator as it was no longer responding to graphics driver commands". then ask me if i wanna report the issue to ATI etc.. Many a time there will be gray bars for a jilt of a sec across the screen when this happens when the monitor goes black, sometimes the monitor just stays black.

this card is brand new, can any expert please help me friends? I haven't installed any game and this happens when am just browsing or when I try to navigate within or even when idle! when I checked the GPU-Z, the highest recorded temp was 53c and the lowest was 45c.

Please help


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

Please dont post same thing in multiple threads.
Look here, should help
"VPU Recover has reset your graphics... - PCMech Forums


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 2, 2011)

My friend wants to buy a GPU for 6k and we are not sure whether to but a     gts 450 or a 5750.His psu is FSP Saga II 400W.
Did not start a new thread as I thought asking here will be enough


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

@sunny

I think it would be better if your friend had a Fsp Saga II 500w

For Gpu, even the 6770 Hd is available for 6k exact which is reccomended over Nvidia Gtx 4xx series.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 2, 2011)

@ thetechfreak He has bought a new pc just 15 days before.He had decided first to get a 6670 but later we have shifted to 5750 to450.Will the psu not be able to handle that card.
5770 sells for 6.7k in my city.
We ant the budget by 07k.
Between the other two which one would be better


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Strictly between the mentioned cards:
Have a look at this link:
www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/302897-15-zotac-powercolor-5750


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

GTS450 > 5750, but FSP saga 400 wil b pushed with a 450...


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 2, 2011)

Decided on getting a 5750 as can't change the psu now.
Thanks to thetechfreak and megamind


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

sunny10 said:
			
		

> Thanks to thetechfreak and
> megamind


 Good choice. Although the 450 would be a slight bit faster it wouldnt have been very good as it would strain the PSU to the limit.
Best of luck


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 5, 2011)

hello all,
i have a COMPAQ PRESARIO SR1730IL desktop with 330GB HDD, 2GB RAM and Samsung B2030 monitor as the only mods done to the default specs.I am a complete dumbo in front of all the members when it comes to mods.So kindly let me know which graphics card will be the best for me.My budget is 10k approx.
Thanks.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> hello all,
> i have a COMPAQ PRESARIO SR1730IL desktop with 330GB HDD, 2GB RAM and Samsung B2030 monitor as the only mods done to the default specs.I am a complete dumbo in front of all the members when it comes to mods.So kindly let me know which graphics card will be the best for me.My budget is 10k approx.
> Thanks.



Pls let us know which PSU is installed currently??


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Give details of PSU and CPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Give details of PSU and CPU.



Compaq Presario SR1700 Desktop PC series*-* Compaq Presario SR1730IL Desktop PC Product Specifications - c00579260 - HP Business Support Center





swiftshashi said:


> hello all,
> i have a COMPAQ PRESARIO SR1730IL desktop with 330GB HDD, 2GB RAM and Samsung B2030 monitor as the only mods done to the default specs.I am a complete dumbo in front of all the members when it comes to mods.So kindly let me know which graphics card will be the best for me.My budget is 10k approx.
> Thanks.



i dont think its wise to get a gpu with a P4 processor. huge bottleneck. save up for new processor and mobo first. 

get this first -




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
|
*Total*
|11900
add a gpu later


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 6, 2011)

^^thanks buddy for the link and the advice.honestly,i didnt expect such a blazing fast reply from the members,hence sorry for the delay.
Coming back to the point,the PSU is a 250W unit and the cpu specs can be seen as posted in the link above.the target performance should be comparable to the likes of laptops like DV6-6017tx/6121tx and should be reliable.the maximum my parents are willing to spend on this 5 year machine are 20000.


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

A complete system overhaul is recommended in lines of what Jas has suggested. Or better wait some time for prices to come down and get a Llano based system.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^thanks buddy for the link and the advice.honestly,i didnt expect such a blazing fast reply from the members,hence sorry for the delay.
> Coming back to the point,the PSU is a 250W unit and the cpu specs can be seen as posted in the link above.the target performance should be comparable to the likes of laptops like DV6-6017tx/6121tx and should be reliable.the maximum my parents are willing to spend on this 5 year machine are 20000.



get this for 20k -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
|
*Total*
|21700


----------



## Tenida (Jul 7, 2011)

^^Good config jassy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Good config jassy



thanks tenida


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, damn good config by Jas. If budget is constrained to 20k, the 6850 may be replaced with a 6770.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, damn good config by Jas. If budget is constrained to 20k, the 6850 may be replaced with a 6770.



thanks skud 

but that extra 1.7k is well spent imo.


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2011)

Sure, but sometimes our pocket just doesn't permit.  And what about that RAM? Another 2gb would have been better.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Skud, Ram, HDDs can be added anytime but CPU, mobo can't, even the SMPS also. So while purchasing a budget system, one should concentrate on cpu, mobo and psu.  2 GB ram is sufficient for the system and it will run smoothly. If more requirement there then another ram can be added without issues.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, got the point.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it worth overclocking 2X HD6990 in CrossFire Mode????


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it worth overclocking 2X HD6990 in CrossFire Mode????


If you want to set 3d marks record, yes, if you want to play games(on triple monitors) hell no.


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it worth overclocking 2X HD6990 in CrossFire Mode????



You mean 2 physical cards or one. One 6990 has 2x cores all ready.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2011)

Skud said:


> *Sure, but sometimes our pocket just doesn't permit*.  And what about that RAM? Another 2gb would have been better.



so lets wait for op's reply on this


----------



## vutonium (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a XFX 8400GS on a Gigabyte G41 chipset motherboard running a Pentium D 3.4GHz with 2 x 1GB DDR2 533 RAM powered by a VIP Gold 400W PSU.

Today I was watching a simple DivX movie and suddenly the video froze and audio was like krrrrrr... I tried alt+ctrl+del but nothing happened. The mouse and keyboard had also frozen. 

Upon re-booting, the display showed the POST text in weird colors and Windows 7 loaded in VGA mode. 

Tried restarting and the same thing happened. Removed the GFX card and booted with onboard video and everything works smoothly. Is my card dead?


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 8, 2011)

Which is the best buy card !

Less expensive and more performenceive ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

vutonium said:


> Tried restarting and the same thing happened. Removed the GFX card and booted with onboard video and everything works smoothly. Is my card dead?



U got 2 options,
1. Try re-installing the GPU
2. Try the GPU in some other PC.

If the above 2 options fail, i'm afraid they are...



Scientia Wiz said:


> Which is the best buy card !
> 
> Less expensive and more performenceive ?



At wat price range? Or atleast @ which resolution?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2011)

what about reinstalling the card and starting the system that way?


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> Which is the best buy card !
> 
> Less expensive and more performenceive ?



budget???


----------



## sushant23189 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey huys my config is as follows
Intel C2D 2.93GHz
DG41RQ Motherboard(Intel)
2*2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Kingston
XFX GT 240
Samsung 22" Monitor

I want to play games with 1080i resolution with aa and af off

I am considering gt550i and gt 560

please suggest...


----------



## vutonium (Jul 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> U got 2 options,
> 1. Try re-installing the GPU
> 2. Try the GPU in some other PC.
> 
> If the above 2 options fail, i'm afraid they are...








Piyush said:


> what about reinstalling the card and starting the system that way?



Tried re-installing the card and starting the system that way. The POST messages remain in weird color and Windows 7 loads in 640*480


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

sushant23189 said:


> Hey huys my config is as follows
> Intel C2D 2.93GHz
> DG41RQ Motherboard(Intel)
> 2*2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Kingston
> ...



Which PSU u hav? brand n model?
Mention ur budget..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 8, 2011)

If you can spent 2-3k more you can get gtx560 ti over normal 560.GTX560ti perform better than gtx560.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

sushant23189 said:


> Hey huys my config is as follows
> Intel C2D 2.93GHz
> DG41RQ Motherboard(Intel)
> 2*2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Kingston
> ...




Forget about the 550Ti. And quote your budget and SMPS as suggested.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

sushant23189 said:


> Hey huys my config is as follows
> Intel C2D 2.93GHz
> DG41RQ Motherboard(Intel)
> 2*2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Kingston
> ...



why turn aa and af off?


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Particularly AF, which has very little impact on current-gen cards.


----------



## vutonium (Jul 11, 2011)

vutonium said:


> Tried re-installing the card and starting the system that way. The POST messages remain in weird color and Windows 7 loads in 640*480





So my Display card is dead.... which one to buy now? 3.5k max budget.Config is G41+Pentium D 3.4GHz+2GB DDR2+VIP GOLD 400

Also,
Which is the most reliable GFX card brand?


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 11, 2011)

hi i recently bought xfx 1GB DDR3  HD-6670-ZHF3 for rs 5.4k..in pune...
what should the price of this graphics card besides what about 1 gb ddr5 price...
...
i need to know this as i could exchange mine graphics card...


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

vutonium said:


> So my Display card is dead.... which one to buy now? 3.5k max budget.Config is G41+Pentium D 3.4GHz+2GB DDR2+VIP GOLD 400
> 
> Also,
> Which is the most reliable GFX card brand?




Sapphire HD5570.


----------



## vutonium (Jul 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sapphire HD5570.



Cost? Is sapphire really more reliable than Xfx or any other brand? 
I am looking for a robust card that will not get damaged easily. I don't care how big it is or how much noise it makes. It should last really long.


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

I am using a Sapphire 6950 1gb. They are AMD exclusive just like XFX, and one of the best for Radeon cards. And all cards are pretty robust, until and unless you really take them as punching bags. 

Cost would be 13.5k for the above card.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 11, 2011)

vutonium said:


> Cost? Is sapphire really more reliable than Xfx or any other brand?
> I am looking for a robust card that will not get damaged easily. I don't care how big it is or how much noise it makes. It should last really long.



Sapphire and XFX both are good, you can get quality product from both manufactures.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 11, 2011)

hey hi ---i did get  xfx hd 6670 1 gb ddr3 graphics card for 5.4k...
what is the price for hd 6670 1 gb ddr5 graphics card...
i think the shopkeeper has priced me for ddr5 card and gave me ddr3 based card...
waiting for response as i wd definetly change it if that is so....


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ xfx hd 6670 1 gb ddr3 - 4.9k in chennai..


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for the info..
what about xfx hd 6670 1 gb ddr5 price........


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Cant find here..


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2011)

Suggest a graphics card for my friend under 2-3k. He wants to play games like GTA 4, Crysis 2 etc at low-medium settings(or high, if it supports ). He has a Core 2 Duo @ about 2GHz, I dont know other things.....  If its important to know other details, I may ask him about that too.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Sapphire 5570 @ 3.5k would be good choice.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sapphire 5570 @ 3.5k would be good choice.


hmmm thanks.
I will tell my friend to look for it. Something for 1k less?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Not worth IMO.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 12, 2011)

manishjha18 said:


> thanks for the info..
> what about xfx hd 6670 1 gb ddr5 price........


In my city costs 6.4k


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 15, 2011)

i wd advise you guys dont take hd6670 ddr3 1 gb..not worth it...
thanks for the info about ddr5 1 gb price....


----------



## vfxaravind (Jul 20, 2011)

Please suggest me a good graphic card below 15 k. 
I want it for rendering..
Pls tell me how is the Quadro Cards...
I think only Quadro 600 comes below my budget..is it worth it? 
Can i go for it...
or 
can i go for GTX 560i or ATi Radeon 6850 ? These cards also work for rendering right?
I have to get my cards in 2 days...please suggest me frnds.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Go with MSI GTX560ti Hawk@ 14k.For rendering nvidia suits best.

Also you can play games.In quadro you can't


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Go with MSI GTX560ti Hawk@ 14k.For rendering nvidia suits best.


I heard nvidia decreased rendering performance for gaming cards, better to get Quadro.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

But have to confirm first.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

One article to put paid to a lot of "heated argument" posts

*Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked *


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> I am using a Sapphire 6950 1gb. They are AMD exclusive just like XFX, and one of the best for Radeon cards. And all cards are pretty robust, until and unless you really take them as punching bags.
> 
> Cost would be 3.5k for the above card.



Sapphire 6950 1GB in 3.5K, unbilivable.. give me address/site of source where did you got this card in 3.5


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

bkarankar said:


> Sapphire 6950 1GB in 3.5K, unbilivable.. give me address/site of source where did you got this card in 3.5




Damn!!! Missed the 1 before 3, corrected now. Thanks for checking. 

*Update:-*

Sapphire has updated their 6950 range with cards with new coolers. These include a 6950 1gb and the 6950 2gb dirt 3 edition, which now sports a dual-fan, 5 heat-pipe cooler. Challenge to TFIII, eh?  Now don't point out that it now have 4 video outputs instead of 5.

Also the 6950 Flex 2gb has been updated with a new cooler which now looks a bit like XFX!

Pics:

*media.sapphiretech.com//images/prods/1271/11188-09_HD6950_1GBGDDR5_DP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C01_634456300037654567_600_600.jpg


*media.sapphiretech.com//images/prods/1271/11188-09_HD6950_1GBGDDR5_DP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C02_634456300050623234_600_600.jpg

*media.sapphiretech.com//images/prods/1099/11188-04_HD6950_flex_2GBGDDR5_2miniDP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C02_634414171165584777_600_600.JPG


All the cards are on default clocks. Looking forward to reviews, particularly OC and temp results. 



*POST ADDED*

Got hold of various reviews of the Sapphire 6950 2gb dirt 3 edition with this new cooler. For direct comparison, I pick the one at Overclockers Club.

Here's the OC results:-

Sapphire HD6950 2GB DiRT3 Edition Review » Page 4 - Testing: Setup & Overclocking - Overclockers Club

And here's temps:-

Sapphire HD6950 2GB DiRT3 Edition Review » Page 15 - Testing: Temperatures - Overclockers Club


And here's same results of the MSI TFIII:-

MSI R6950 Twin Frozer III Power Edition Review » Page 4 - Testing: Setup & Overclocking - Overclockers Club

MSI R6950 Twin Frozer III Power Edition Review » Page 15 - Testing: Temperature - Overclockers Club


So the Sapphire cooler is still no match for the TFIII cooler, but way better than the previous one. Results of 1gb version should be same as they are basically the same card with lesser VRAM. This should be a direct replacement of the present cards and should drop in the same price once supply of current cards end.


----------



## bang-era (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Team,

My PC Is Intel Core i3- 2100, Gigabyte H61M-D2-B3 Intel Motherboard, 4gb DDR3 1333 Mhz RAm.. Win 7 32 bit.. Currently I m using My Onboard Graphic card.. i can Play most of the games very smoothly.. I m planing to buy a graphic card next month Kindly Suggest Me A good Graphic Crad..
My Budget is Around  5 to 6 k

Regards,

Harsh


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Sapphire 6750 1Gb. Should be 6k or a little higher.


----------



## Omi (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone having hands on experience of Crossfire?
cooling solutions if any? any peculiar problems?
was thinking for 6870x2 its too tempting than 6850 2gb or 6970


----------



## vickybat (Jul 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Damn!!! Missed the 1 before 3, corrected now. Thanks for checking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The previous sapphire 6950 was hot and that's why has been revised with a better cooler. Sapphire knew it and therefore took necessary actions.

This will be a good deal if pricing stays at current levels and will be a steal if priced lower.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually currently there's no competition for Sapphire 6950 1gb. MSI and Asus don't have one. XFX is not easily available. So at 13k they are virtually unmatched.

And there's no point in having a higher price tag for the new coolers. Once the supply of current cards end, these should just drop in their places.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> And there's no point in having a higher price tag for the new coolers. Once the supply of current cards end, these should just drop in their places.



I think in India, they'll be priced higher as they rate a cooler by no. of fans..


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Previously when Sapphire changed the cooler of 6870, price remains same. But then both of them had 1 fan only. Lets see.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Now  Sapphire card looks good


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Particularly in a CFX setup.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't know about CFX setup but if look at the new sapphire card they have improved in their heatsink.They have used better copper heat pipe to cool it from previous defective card.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Buddy, it's not defective, just not that much effective.  Remember, previous cooler has only 3 heatpipes and this one has 5, also the present heatpipes are much wider.

Actually, for dual card setup, the top one should be comparatively cooler, as there will be lesser clearance for airflow.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Actually currently there's no competition for Sapphire 6950 1gb. MSI and Asus don't have one. XFX is not easily available. So at 13k they are virtually unmatched.
> 
> And there's no point in having a higher price tag for the new coolers. Once the supply of current cards end, these should just drop in their places.



There is, especially for 6950 based cards. At stock they work fine but still with relatively high operating temps. Once you push them , you never know what will happen and keeping the fan speeds above 80% will simply worsen the fan life & things might go bad from there.

Remember that asus and msi's custom cards not only have a better cooler but also a fully customised pcb design to aid overclocking and overvolting. Better vrm design you can say.

xfx's reference card is similar to sapphire. Therefore sapphire has responded and came up with a better cooler to keep the card more thermally stable. Now these 6950's are easily recommended if priced right and i guess they will be.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2011)

Omi said:


> anyone having hands on experience of Crossfire?
> cooling solutions if any? any peculiar problems?
> was thinking for 6870x2 its too tempting than 6850 2gb or 6970



I am having a HD 6870 CF setup. No extra cooling solution needed if you are having a good spacious cabinet and with the latest AMD Catalyst drivers most of the driver related problems are fixed. There is no HD 6850 2 GB version. 
And I have posted in your thread in the PC Buying section...go for the HD Sapphire 6870 CF or HD MSI HD 6850 Cyclone P.E. CF setup if you are sure not to upgrade for couple of years.


----------



## Omi (Jul 23, 2011)

That was a typo I meant the 6950 2GB,
Thanks for the suggestion, The case is a mid tower so space should not be a problem. Never used a dual GPU setup so was just a bit excited and concerned to try it out, esp many people mocking the dual gpu setup which is much more cheaper and faster for the same amt of money


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a crossfire set up. With hot cards. A mid sized cabinet is fine. Cabling should be nice. Should have a high RPM exhaust as primary. Rest remains fine.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/DSCN4528.jpg

Guys, Tested 8600gt as PhysX card with 9800gt... 

*Settings,*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/mafia2Settings.jpg

*9800gt as PhysX and main GPU,*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/9800gtforphysX.jpg
*
8600gt as physX and 9800gt as main GPU,*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/8600gtforphysX.jpg


As u can see the diff. was just 2 fps...
But the gameplay was smoother with a discrete PhysX card.. 

I hope a better card like 9600gt or a 9800gt would be best suited for using as PhysX card..

*Results with Batman Arkham Asylum...*

*Settings,*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/BatmanAAsettings.jpg

*9800gt as PhysX and main GPU,*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/9800gtforphysX-1.jpg

*8600gt as physX and 9800gt as main GPU,*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Bench/8600gtforphysX-1.jpg

So in Batman AA there is a 4 fps diff. Also the gameplay is damn smooth with 8600gt...


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2011)

Also when going multi GPU. One should make sure that there are 3x slots between each Crossfire bridge dock. So when the first GPU (will be dual socket) is mounted there is a space of one empty bay between both cards. Else the top one will run way hotter.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

^^Exactly... As in my case, both cards are single slotted so no diff in temps... Thanks for the info though..


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2011)

vickybat said:


> There is, especially for 6950 based cards. At stock they work fine but still with relatively high operating temps. *Once you push them , you never know what will happen and keeping the fan speeds above 80% will simply worsen the fan life & things might go bad from there.*


I've seen lots of HD 4800 and OCed HD 4800 cards being at 80+ degree Celsius at load and still working fine. Overclockers aren't sooo paranoid about temperatures. Pseudo-overclockers are.

Heck even OCed GTX 470 and GTX 480s are working fine for most people.


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 24, 2011)

ico said:


> I've seen lots of HD 4800 and OCed HD 4800 cards being at 80+ degree Celsius at load and still working fine. Overclockers aren't sooo paranoid about temperatures. Pseudo-overclockers are.
> 
> Heck even OCed GTX 470 and GTX 480s are working fine for most people.



They do but its always wise to keep temps at check. 480 and 470 were hot cards and that's why nvidia had to work on the cooling department for the 580 and 570.

You don't distinguish overclockers and pseudo overclockers. Its always ones personal take to overclock a chip. Manufacturers don't push a user to overclock a product. Its done totally at ones own risk.

And running at 80% fixed fan speed will deteriorate fan life without warning and can risk gpu overheating. So its also wise to set fan profile for specific temps so  that when temps increase, fan speeds are gradually stepped up automatically. Anybody arguing on this fact can always try practically and face consequences. At 80% + constant fan speed, the noise also increases severely and i have personally tested it in my card and *cilus's * 6870. The noise is intolerable and you can actually feel the fan giving in.

Personally i don't recommend anybody to push a reference 6950 to higher limits just for fun. Its a pretty powerful card at stock and doesn't need to be pushed.

If anybody wants to push a 6950, he/she can spend 1k and get a non-reference card like the TF 2 and TF 3 power edition. Those handle heat better.

But still anybody pushing a reference 6950 can do it but completely at the user's risk. I personally recommend pushing a reference 6950 to 50 mhz level to keep temperatures at check. Anything over that is bad for the longevity of the card imo because heat always reduces efficiency of any microprocessor cpu or gpu.

Its totally a generic statement.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But still anybody pushing a reference 6950 can do it but completely at the user's risk. I personally recommend pushing a reference 6950 to 50 mhz level to keep temperatures at check. Anything over that is bad for the longevity of the card imo because heat always reduces efficiency of any microprocessor cpu or gpu.



Also thats the reason, Sapphire has come up with a revised cooler design..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ Exactly mate.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> They do but its always wise to keep temps at check. 480 and 470 were hot cards and that's why nvidia had to work on the cooling department for the 580 and 570.
> 
> You don't distinguish overclockers and pseudo overclockers. Its always ones personal take to overclock a chip. Manufacturers don't push a user to overclock a product. Its done totally at ones own risk.
> 
> ...



Any OC'er will keep temperatures at check. And I think it is valid, if someone wants to OC a non-reference GPU, then they can run the fan profile at 80% constant. They are made to run at these speeds and will not die out. A lot of users, who are scared to open their GPUs, since the shroud collects dust and it overall runs hot (even on stock) go the way of permanently increasing the fan speed. 

It is the balance of OC vs. various other over heads which come with it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Yes you can push a non-reference gpu because its simply designed to handle higher clocks keeping temps at check. But the question here is about reference cards that run hot. They should not be pushed like crazy & temps should be checked.

I think setting variable fan profile is a better option for fan longevity rather than setting it to 80%+ constant. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

^^
errrm..sorry. I meant same can be done on reference cards..!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok here's a detailed step to create variable fan speed profiles:

Use MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision.

Click 'setting' set up custom 'Fan Settings' and check the 'Start with Windows Startup' and 'Start Minimized' box on the graph settings area and you'll be good to go without thinking about it again.

There are six points you set up manually on the fan grid. Also make sure on Afterburner default area you have the green button checked with option to 'Apply at Window Startup' checked as well.

 If you double click on the graph it will switch between 'step up' and 'curve'. Use the 'curve' graph.

40C-30%
50C-40%
60C-50%
70C-60%
80C-75%
90C-95%

The fan goes higher as the temps go up so by 90C your hitting 95% fan where it should be at that point. Too high and your over running your fan at lower temps in my opinion where it dosen't really have to be. You'll find your own sweet spot depending on your card as they each are a bit different depending on series and brand. 

Good luck to all potential overclockers.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> And running at 80% fixed fan speed will deteriorate fan life without warning and can risk gpu overheating.


Just create a custom fan profile according to temps using Rivatuner/Afterburner and be done with it. People are OCing their reference HD 6950s safe and sound without any issues.


----------



## deepak_ds (Jul 25, 2011)

*graphic card reqd..*

can u suggest me a good graphic card within 6k..!?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

I just saw someone saying that at fan noise becomes intolerable at 80% etc etc.
Nothing like that. The noise just blends with speaker and ceiling fan noise. No disturbance in gaming. This is my case and i am sure half of mine sys' noise is amd stock cpu cooler 
and 80% fan speeds are safe. The fan wont die before u go into the condition of upgrading.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually forget speakers, once you turn on the ceiling fan (which all those living in plains are definitely doing ), the noise of the graphics card fan simply disappear.

And no need to ramp up the fan speed at idle. So basically you are running it at 80% or more for 2-3 hrs daily on an average. I don't think the fan is going to die soon at that level of "torture".


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: graphic card reqd..*



deepak_ds said:


> can u suggest me a good graphic card within 6k..!?



What PSU do you have??
What is the main use of it?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

ico said:


> *Just create a custom fan profile* according to temps using Rivatuner/Afterburner and be done with it. People are OCing their reference HD 6950s safe and sound without any issues.



I think i suggested the same thing in the above post in case you didn't notice.

But it shouldn't be kept at 80% or more *fixed* for all the time.

I never said its unsafe to overclock a 6950 reference but not to push it too far. The reasons are same.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I think i suggested the same thing in the above post in case you didn't notice.
> 
> But it shouldn't be kept at 80% or more *fixed* for all the time.



I concur.. As Vicky n Ico said, keeping a fan profile is better.. 



deepak_ds said:


> can u suggest me a good graphic card within 6k..!?



Also which resolution?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm....pretty long discussion on graphic card temps after OCing /Crossfiring/SLIing it
see...
Its not like that running a reference card at 80% or more speed(fan) will deteriorate its lifetime.  There are many other factors that play a vital role, like:-

-->cable management
-->No. of fans
-->and more importantly types of fans (like Asingh said "having a high performance fan as exhaust helps ")

my cousin lately crossfired his 5850 (Both MSI) and he just installed 2 high performance Cooler Master fan as exhaust(top and rear)
and the temps were pretty cool
at load (crysis @ 1600*900 with 4xAA blahblahblah..) his temps were

gpu-->68
cpu-->52


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2011)

anyways... a very juicy article by Toms

Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked : Picking The Right Graphics Card



max_007 said:


> hey guys RE5 benchmark...i am getting 93 fps ..is it good??..bcoz i just brought this card (560 ti hawk)and i want to know the card is performing well or not..!!



its not good
its awesome


----------



## max_007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Piyush 



Skud said:


> *Already posted by Mukherjee some time back.* Nice to see so many custom 560Ti competing with the stock 6950 1gb/2gb.


hey skud..good morning ....Can u plz give me the link...!


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

max_007 said:


> Thanks Piyush
> 
> 
> hey skud..good morning ....Can u plz give me the link...!




Good Morning, Max.

Check all :-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/143795-hd6950-vs-560ti-5.html#post1456789

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/144045-ordered-n560gtx-ti-twin-frozr-ii-oc.html#post1456514

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/144001-good-gpu-my-config-2.html#post1456513

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...rds-related-queries-here-461.html#post1456512


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But it shouldn't be kept at 80% or more *fixed* for all the time.


Have I said it should be kept 80% all the time? Honestly mate, you should have suggested the above thing in the very first post before labeling HD 6950 as a "relatively hot" card and scaring people away (also in the other thread). Reference HD 6950 is 4-5~ degrees hotter than reference GTX 560 Ti on load. (Anandtech) Quite honestly, OCers don't give a damn.

btw, vamsi's HD 4890 is at 70% constant. Fan hasn't died till now.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Have I said it should be kept 80% all the time? Honestly mate, you should have suggested the above thing in the very first post before labeling HD 6950 as a "relatively hot" card and scaring people away. (also in the other thread) Reference HD 6950 is 4-5~ degrees hotter than reference GTX 560 Ti on load. (Anandtech) Quite honestly, OCers don't give a damn.
> 
> btw, vamsi keeps his HD 4890 at 70% constant. Fan hasn't died till now.



Never knew i am so scary Anyways i suggested that fact in the perfect time.

*I never labeled 6950 as a hot card at stock* but when you highly overclock the card. Reference 6950's should not be overclocked like crazy and that was my whole point. Temperatures play a vital role here more than other gpu's in its class because its *relatively* warmer. 

Again temps are variable and vary from game to game and benchmark to benchmark. Since you bought 560-ti to the picture- check *here*.

In the above example, the difference between stock 6950 and 560-ti is *11c*. Now i don't say its hot but relatively warm. I don't even say anandtech as wrong because in their testing bench, it didn't get that hot but did in guru 3d's load tests. So they vary.

Overclockers do give a d@mn to temperatures and always go for better cooling solutions before overclocking a chip to extreme levels. Applies to both cpu and gpu & i very well know that you know this fact.

My message or post wasn't meant to scare people away but aware them that highly overclocking an already warm reference card without setting proper fan profiles *may* lead to instability or chip damage in the long run. I have written *"may"* because its a possibility and not an established fact. People may or may not believe me. 

For *serious overclocking*, opting for reference cards (560-ti or 6950) is a bad choice. Here non-reference cards are the first choice because they are designed to handle heat. When nvidia or amd design a reference card , they design it to handle the stock clock efficiently. Similarly, when intel releases a chip, we can't overclock it highly with a stock cooler can we? Same rule applies here.

Increasing them northwards will need a reference cooler to keep temps at check and offer better stability.
That's why we see Twin frozr's, direct cu's, toxic's, soc's, amp's etc from various third party board board makers like asus, sapphire, msi ,gigabyte, zotac etc...etc.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2011)

well, people are easily hitting over 900 Mhz with their reference HD 6950s (800 Mhz) safe and sound with temps well under control. Depends whether you prefer it or not.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ I have seen 970mhz on a reference gigabyte 6950 with 1.3v (overvolting). Temps were always past 90c even with* high fan profiles *and reviewers mentioned them as "toasty". 

And yes i prefer lower temps rather than a few high fps.
Good for the longevity of the gpu. I don't expect everybody to follow my ideologies though.
A sane overclocker will know exactly what he's doing.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys, I was getting avg of 30fps while playing Metro 2033 the otherday, so i'm planning to get another GTX570 Sonic Platinum & make a SLI.

I have few queries, that need to be clarified & i hope i'm in the right thread.

Q1: Is it worth to have a 570 SLI ?? I have read the following article [click here], but still confused with 1080p gaming.

Q2: If i'm opting for SLI, then can a Corsair AX850 can handle my rig [check my signature for my config]

Checked the Prices of PSU's locally.

CM Silent Pro M1000w - 9.5k + tax

Corsair AX850w - 11k + tax


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ well, only to play one game @ 1080p - Metro 2033? I'd say not. GTX 570 can max out other games very well. I don't think you need anything above it.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Its not the question of only playing Metro, but lot of upcoming other games too.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Like Metro Last Light.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

^^On a serious note:

Q1. For 1080p, probably atm not needed, barring a couple of games like Metro.

Q2: If you bite the bullet, Corsair AX850 would be able to handle it without much fuss. Even CM Silent Pro 1000W can.


With new GPU coming out in another 3-4 months, may be you can wait. In any case, prices of current graphics cards will reduce.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't compare all the games' performance in comparison of Metro. Metro is one hell of a highly demanding game and can kill even today's highest end single GPUs in the highest settings. But that does not mean that all the upcoming games will be more demanding like Metro 2033. GTX 570 is a very good card and it can play all the upcoming games for at least 1 year from now.
If you really wanna Multi-GPU setup then wait a bit for that kind of demanding games first...but this is not the time for a 570 SLI. 

Consider the example of the original Crysis...when it is released, most powerful card of that time, 8800 GTX can't play it in high setting and even today's high end cards struggle to play it in the highest details @ 1080P. 
There are games available which looks better than Crysis and are less demanding...Crysis Warhead is a perfrct example of it, a better looking game with less demand for hardware. The sole reason is games are also getting optimized to provide better performance in less resouces.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Tell me one thing, first there was Oblivion, then of course, Crysis, and now Metro 2033 - are these game way ahead of the cards of their generation or they are just badly optimized? If they are so ahead of their times, then how come other games look better, have more features and yet performs better?


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the inputs Cilus & Skud.

OT: Just travelling to States next week & i do have a bagful of upgrades going in my mind.

1. GPU.
2. SSD.
3. GPU for a friend
4. If time, me & my cash survives till the end, then get a iphone4.

Now, i don't want to loose this opportunity of having 20kgs of bagful items, instead of empty bags.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

@d3p5kor, in ur case if i were you, i would get a GTX570 in this visit...


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

How about selling the current 570 and getting something beefier?


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> How about selling the current 570 and getting something beefier?



I even thought the same for meanwhile, but later there are lot of question for selling it even.

First of all i got it for my bro as gift & purchased a gtx580 for myself, later after reaching home i found i can't run GTX580 due to power supply constraint, so i gave it to my bro & used his 570, which was again purchased from US & don't have any valid warranty in india. that's a real headache.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

This time around upgrade the SMPS first.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

So what to get then in PSU's.

1. Cooler Master Silent Pro M100w - 9.5k. +ve reviews, but lots of complain for noisy fans at peak loads. 
I have used a CM silent pro 600w for more than a year & i never observed it. 
Specially i like the anit-vibration pads, which are provided along with the PSU's, which Corsair lag with. Wires are quite long to handle Monster Cabinets & warranty even is good, not a single question asked, as CM rules locally.

2. Corsair AX850w - 11k. Best in its class, no doubts about it.


----------



## deepak_ds (Jul 25, 2011)

i operate to a max resolution of 1440x900... so its not hardcore.. i want it to b of 1GB GDDR5.. is there any good option? PSU-300W..!!
C2D-E4400, DDR2 2GB 
i need it for just moderate gaming. like smooth operation of NFS HOT PURSUIT 2010...
price range max 6k...!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Guys, I was getting avg of 30fps while playing Metro 2033 the otherday, so i'm planning to get another GTX570 Sonic Platinum & make a SLI.
> 
> I have few queries, that need to be clarified & i hope i'm in the right thread.
> 
> ...



 I suggest not to invest in another 570 right now and stay content with a single card. 

The reason is , new gpu's are just around the corner and if the early speculation are true, they will obliterate the current gpu's in both performance and rendering techniques. Amd has said that its next gen gpu's will have the ability to render *"AVATAR"* like in game graphics.

Nvidia is silent about kepler but i think that will also deliver in the same line. Both amd and nvidia are switching to completely new architectures and as rumors suggest, a 10k next-gen card can easily beat a current gen 30k card.

So i think spending so much now is not wise imo.  Wait out for next gen cards.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

deepak_ds said:


> i operate to a max resolution of 1440x900... so its not hardcore.. i want it to b of 1GB GDDR5.. is there any good option? PSU-300W..!!
> C2D-E4400, DDR2 2GB
> i need it for just moderate gaming. like smooth operation of NFS HOT PURSUIT 2010...
> price range max 6k...!



I think you are looking for a Graphics Card under 6k for your PC & you have a 300w SMPS or PSU.

Do post which SMPS or PSU you have currently ?? Means the manufacturer & model number if available.



vickybat said:


> I suggest not to invest in another 570 right now and stay content with a single card.
> 
> The reason is , new gpu's are just around the corner and if the early speculation are true, they will obliterate the current gpu's in both performance and rendering techniques. Amd has said that its next gen gpu's will have the ability to render *"AVATAR"* like in game graphics.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion Vicky. 
In that case, i will hold this upgrade & wait till December or January next year. Anyway thing changes for good & waiting is worth to be waited for.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> So what to get then in PSU's.
> 
> 1. Cooler Master Silent Pro M100w - 9.5k. +ve reviews, but lots of complain for noisy fans at peak loads.
> I have used a CM silent pro 600w for more than a year & i never observed it.
> ...




CM one looks better on paper, providing 80A on its single 12v rail. Provision for 6 6+2 PCI-e connectors mean, it's ready for triple graphics card operation. Only negative I find is that it's a 80+ bronze rated unit compared to Corsair's 80+ Gold rating. But then you are saving 1.5k for it. 



d3p5kor said:


> I think you are looking for a Graphics Card under 6k for your PC & you have a 300w SMPS or PSU.
> 
> Do post which SMPS or PSU you have currently ?? Means the manufacturer & model number if available.
> 
> ...




Yeah, as I told you earlier, even if newer cards don't perform at the level rumors suggest, prices of current cards are bound to fall, so better to make a purchase only after the next-gen cards are out.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> CM one looks better on paper, providing 80A on its single 12v rail. Provision for 6 6+2 PCI-e connectors mean, it's ready for triple graphics card operation. Only negative I find is that it's a 80+ bronze rated unit compared to Corsair's 80+ Gold rating. But then you are saving 1.5k for it.



You are true buddy, with that price i sould not consider anything less than AX850, but my experience says, the current PSU, which i'm using is of the same Family, its handles my current config like a piece of cake.



Skud said:


> Yeah, as I told you earlier, even if newer cards don't perform at the level rumors suggest, prices of current cards are bound to fall, so better to make a purchase only after the next-gen cards are out.



Frankly i was expecting a price drop in 560ti, 570's & 580's when 590 was out, but expectation was in vain & no drops in price.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Price of AMD cards are dropping faster compared to nVIDIA atm. Wonder why.

Anyway, 590 being the top end dual GPU card, should have lesser impact on the prices of single GPU cards. That might be the reason.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the inputs fellas, i have decieded to get a Corsair AX850 & wait till next gen launches.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

So, apart from SSD what other things are coming from US?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Thanks for the inputs fellas, i have decieded to get a Corsair AX850 & wait till next gen launches.



Since u are waiting for next gen GPU, the prices might drop for the PSUs... So i think u should get the PSU after a few months..


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

@Skud:

1. 120GB Vertex 3 or probably a Corsair One.
2. GPU for a friend, undecided yet, soon it will be done.
3. I'm confused whether to get a iphone4 or not. I'm not comfortable with Touch Screen. I'm a kind of old school guy who still love symbian very much as they serve my purpose.

Let see, i will keep some space reserved for my upgrade as my travel seems to be extending till nov-dec.

@Megamind: Think so, but hardly any impact on the local dealers.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, as I told you earlier, *even if newer cards don't perform at the level rumors suggest, prices of current cards are bound to fall*, so better to make a purchase only after the next-gen cards are out.



There was never a moment in history where next gen cards falling short of current gen cards in performance. This has never happened & never will happen. Against the law of microprocessors.

The next gen gpu's will beat the heck out of current gen cards like never before. 
Amd has already given a hint.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Megamind: Think so, but hardly any impact on the local dealers.



As your current PSU handles ur PC like a piece of cake, its better to get the PSU when u upgrade ur GPU... Jus my opinion though..


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I suggest not to invest in another 570 right now and stay content with a single card.
> 
> The reason is , new gpu's are just around the corner and if the early speculation are true, they will obliterate the current gpu's in both performance and rendering techniques. Amd has said that its next gen gpu's will have the ability to render *"AVATAR"* like in game graphics.
> 
> ...




When have this happened? 6850 was not better than 5970 and 480, not even better than 5870/5850 or 470/460 (1gb). So is the case of 550Ti & 560 (non Ti). Even the upper end 6950 and 560Ti failed to beat 480/5870 conclusively. Neither it had happened previously. How can you say a 10k 6xx or 7xxx card going to beat today's 30k cards?


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

@Skud: 550ti was targeted for Mid end like 5770 & 6850. Same with other level of competition segments.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> When have this happened? 6850 was not better than 5970 and 480, not even better than 5870/5850 or 470/460 (1gb). So is the case of 550Ti & 560 (non Ti). Even the upper end 6950 and 560Ti failed to beat 480/5870 conclusively. Neither it had ever happened previously.



Actually, it goes like this... 

gtx 560 > gtx 460, gtx 570 > gtx 470, gtx 580 > gtx 480

6770 > 5770, 6850 ~= 5850, .... 

Vicky has stated 'as rumors suggest'...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> When have this happened? 6850 was not better than 5970 and 480, not even better than 5870/5850 or 470/460 (1gb). So is the case of 550Ti & 560 (non Ti). Even the upper end 6950 and 560Ti failed to beat 480/5870 conclusively. Neither it had happened previously. How can you say a 10k 6xx or 7xxx card going to beat today's 30k cards?



Read the post properly before commenting. Do care to read sometimes before posting blindly.

I said it has never happened in history that next gen gpu's underperforming current gen gpu's. Don't try to mix things up.
10k card beating a 30k card is a pure speculation.

Btw radeon 5 series & 6 series share the same underlying architecture i.e *VLIW.*

*7 series will feature the compute engines and amd is saying that they will be capable of doing things which are impossible to do in current 6 series cards.* They will be that much better according to AMD.

So as per speculations , a 10k card beating a 30k card is a huge possibility.
Don't compare 5850 with 6850 or 480 with 580. They share same architectures but this (7xxx series) is something *radically* different.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

@megamind and vicky: tell me an instance where that 10k new card beating 30k old card actually happened. Granted, it may happen for the first time in the history, but this is what I have written, read properly:-

*"even if newer cards don't perform at the level rumors suggest"*

Where have I doubted that next gen cards will fall short of current gen cards in performance? I have only told debashish that even if the new cards are not up to the rumored level, if he wants to SLI his 570, that would be the better time to get another 570, not now. And he is already having some doubts over selling his current 570 as it was bought in US and doesn't carry any local warranty.

And regarding this architecture change and all, that is interesting no doubt, but we already have FX 5800 and Radeon 2900XT in the history.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Never happened but expect the unexpected from now on.

The difference is that you were being a bit pessimistic. *Previously, gpu's never scaled 2x which is happening now.* So you know a 10k gpu thrashing a 30k card is again a probability. 
In the days of 2900xt it was only ATI. Now with amd taking over, their gpu segment has completely transformed. So again expect the unexpected.

We will again discuss on this topic when next gen cards get launched. It won't be only about churning fps but exploiting the API's like never before & rendering something previously impossible.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

And AMD is reportedly telling the world that API (read DirectX) is holding back the real potential of the GPU.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Oh man its impossible to explain you something. You don't understand at all. 

When did amd said that?


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

And its impossible to make you understand a joke. 

But that API thing is not a joke, it was probably in HardOCP, can't remember, google for it. If I get it in the meantime I will post the link.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Oh i took it otherwise. No problem.

Yes please do post the link.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Got it, check this vicky:-

Farewell to DirectX? | bit-tech.net

This is what Richard Huddy, Manager of ATI’s GPU division has claimed:-



> 'It's funny. We often have at least ten times as much horsepower as an Xbox 360 or a PS3 in a high-end graphics card, yet it's very clear that the games don't look ten times as good. To a significant extent, that's because, one way or another, for good reasons and bad - mostly good, DirectX is getting in the way.' Huddy says that one of the most common requests he gets from game developers is: 'Make the API go away.'
> 
> 'I certainly hear this in my conversations with games developers,' he says, 'and I guess it was actually the primary appeal of Larrabee to developers – not the hardware, which was hot and slow and unimpressive, but the software – being able to have total control over the machine, which is what the very best games developers want. By giving you access to the hardware at the very low level, you give games developers a chance to innovate, and that's going to put pressure on Microsoft – no doubt at all.'




And some interesting discussion on this, here:-

The DirectX Performance Overhead - techPowerUp! Forums


PS: Let me make a correction, it's not AMD is telling the world about the negative side of DX11, actually the world is telling AMD about it.


----------



## Omi (Jul 27, 2011)

I was considering the 6870 CF, some members suggested to get one 6950 2gb and add one later, while adding later was the option I was almost going ahead with I read this Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX review
If you see the benchmarks the 6870CF is uncomfortably close to the 6950CF, while 6950 CF has added advantage of the 2GB extra vram it still doesn't go much ahead of the 6870CF, and in one game 6870CF being ahead of 6950 CF
Also *www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/943091-what-am-i-missing-here-6950-a.html#post12415720

I am Confused 

Can anyone explain

Whats up with AMD, all cards performing too close!, 6950 OCed to 6970, 6970 cannot be oced that much, 6870 gives only 10% less performance than 6950


----------



## Cilus (Jul 27, 2011)

In full HD or 1920X1080 resolution, the performance difference between a HD 6870 CF and a HD 6950 2 GB CF is not that big. It comes handy in case of 2560X1600 or multi monitor setup.
In your post in PC Buying segment, you've mentioned that you are not gonna upgrade for 2-3 Yrs. If it is the case then just go for the HD 6870 Crossfire solution because after 2 Years adding a new HD 6950 is simply an invalid case as in the end of this year AMD is launching their 7000 series GPUs.


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

What about gaming with 8xAA, EDAA or Supersampling? Are these going to distinguish the 6950 CFX and 6870 CFX?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys can I do cross-fire & SLI in the same mobo?I mean does it support both...


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

^^
No ways.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

AMD's 990FX chipset supports it. Some Z68 mobos also support both SLI & CFX.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> No ways.



that means Gigabyte P55 US3L only supports Cross-Fire & not SLI


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

^^Yes, the 2nd PCI-e X16 slot in Gigabyte P55 US3L runs @x4 so only Xfire possible..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

^ok...



Skud said:


> AMD's 990FX chipset supports it. Some Z68 mobos also support both SLI & CFX.



best of both worlds


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

All the 890FX and 890GX based mobos can support SLI by just a simple hack, called *The SLI Patch.* Actually theoritically no extra hardware is required for running SLI on a CF mobo or vice versa. This support are chopped down by Firmware and Kernel level restriction. The patch I have mentioned, removed that restriction by enabling it to look like a X58 chipset to graphcis card Driver which supports both SLI and Crossfire.
For more details, Read here: -*SLI Patch official doc*.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

But is it foolproof? And is it possible with Intel P45 or similar chipsets?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys,
My 3.5 yr old 8800 GTS stopped working and i'm looking for an upgrade.

I'm having the following specs right now, but i might upgrade soon as it is pretty old

PSU : Antec 550 W (came with my Titan Cabinet)
Motherboard : Asus P5QL-EM (It has only PCI 2.0 support , i think. And is 2.1 backward compatiable ?)
Monitor : Samsung SyncMaster 2033 (1600x 900 native)
Processor : Intel C2D E6750
RAM : 4 GB

I know this is a outdated config. But i'll be upgrading soon. So i want a future proof solution(Abt 2-3 yrs).
I'm play games most of the time and love to see those crisp and images..
I want to play games in maxxed out setting atleast for the first year .

My bro suggested me 560 Ti


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you want to upgrade your monitor and what's your budget?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

Budget is 20k.

I will upgrade the monitor, but not now. I will upgrade within an year


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

For 20k, I think MSI 6970 Lightning is available and it's a hell of card.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

Do I need 2 upgrade my PSU 4 this ?

And wat abt 2.1 ? Is it backward compatiable ?
And actually wat is the diifernce ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

sinoop_joy said:


> Do I need 2 upgrade my PSU 4 this ?


kindly post the PSU model name and specifications....


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2011)

err, if you have a PCIe slot and a PCIe graphic card, it just works. Ignore PCIe revisions.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Sinup_joy, my suggestion will be little different as I will suggest you a sub 13K card like HD 6870. The reason is that in coming September, AMD is gonna launch their 7000 series cards, successor of HD 6900 series which as per the rumors going to bring a new generation of performance. So rather than spending the whole 20K, get a cheaper card which will deliver you above average performance in 1600X900 resolution as you are not planning to upgrade Monitor any time sooner.

Get the Sapphire HD 6870, available @ 11.3K. Local price may be lower. It enables you to play all the current titles in highest setting @ 1600X900. Save the rest of the money for future upgrades.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> kindly post the PSU model name and specifications....



i Did mention it.. 
It is 550 W Antec power supply...
It came with my Antec Titan Cabinet.



sinoop_joy said:


> Hey guys,
> My 3.5 yr old 8800 GTS stopped working and i'm looking for an upgrade.
> 
> I'm having the following specs right now, but i might upgrade soon as it is pretty old
> ...







Cilus said:


> Sinup_joy, my suggestion will be little different as I will suggest you a sub 13K card like HD 6870. The reason is that in coming September, AMD is gonna launch their 7000 series cards, successor of HD 6900 series which as per the rumors going to bring a new generation of performance. So rather than spending the whole 20K, get a cheaper card which will deliver you above average performance in 1600X900 resolution as you are not planning to upgrade Monitor any time sooner.
> 
> Get the Sapphire HD 6870, available @ 11.3K. Local price may be lower. It enables you to play all the current titles in highest setting @ 1600X900. Save the rest of the money for future upgrades.



Thanks for the info... 

Should i wait for that till then ?
I can manage with my dad's 9600 GT till then. Or should i buy the card you suggested and upgrade after an year or so ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ Actually he was asking for the exact model number of the PSU as Antec has lots of 550W units with different performance range. However, after doing a little research, Ihave found out that your PSU is *Antec TP -550*, having quad 12V rail with 20AMP each and can provide upto 540W to the 12V rail. 
Now HD 6970 requires around 207W of power in full load and 550W is minimum for it. So I guess HD 6970 will be a borderline case but HD 6870 and HD 6950 can be handled very easily.

If you can wait untill september, then wait a bit.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry MegaMind,i couldnt understand u meant the specifications..

And I think it is better to wait till september..
But on releasing the prices will be high for the 7000 series ,right ?
Hmm..


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Sure.

@cilus: It's September, sure? BD and HD7xxx coming together???


----------



## clear_lot (Jul 28, 2011)

@ sinoop_joy 
upgrade your cpu also.
your current cpu will *heavily* bottleneck upcoming, latest and not so latest games.
so you wont get the most of your 20k card.
for a more balanced system, get atleast a 3-3.3ghz quad core CPU.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

sinoop_joy said:


> Sorry MegaMind,i couldnt understand u meant the specifications..



As labelled on the PSU? I think Cilus got it right?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

I think So..
The exact model number on the PSU is TP3-550 (True Power Trio).


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Actually he was asking for the exact model number of the PSU as Antec has lots of 550W units with different performance range. However, after doing a little research, Ihave found out that your PSU is *Antec TP -550*, having quad 12V rail with 20AMP each and can provide upto 540W to the 12V rail.



Ummm.. *Cilus*, the TP3-550 has 3*12v rails w/18A on each..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wana know that Can MSI 6850 cyclone PE handle latest games @ HD with high settings. Other components are intel i5 2500 + 4GB ram.
We have only 10k to spent. 
Any idea of price drop of GPUs??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes it should be able to handle most of latest games 

BTW, what PSU do you have?


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

*@a2mn2002: * Another 2k will get you a Sapphire HD6870. Even 6850 is not a bad option for HD.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes it should be able to handle most of latest games
> 
> BTW, what PSU do you have?



"Should" or "Will" 
PSU is coller master 600W.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Here comes... I guess that's a CM Extreme.


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> "Should" or "Will"
> PSU is *coller *master 600W.



Which Cooler Master PSU is it ???

Extreme or Real or Silent Pro ?????


----------



## kolopo (Jul 29, 2011)

hi.....guys
i want to buy a good graphic card for my this configuration cpu,which can play crysis series,all cod series,mafia,gta4,battlefield good in medium setting.


PROCESSOR--- Dual core E5400 
RAM--- 2gb
cabinet---zebronics bijli
dvd writer-- sony
Hdd---- 500 gb
motherboard-gigabyte LGA775 model no-G31M-ES2C
450 watt psu
i don't want buy these parts,
pls suggest me a good but budget graphic card.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Quote your budget and the brand of the PSU.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2011)

@kolopo, welcome to TDF, The Dual core E5400 will be a bottleneck is the games u mentioned..


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

kolopo said:


> hi.....guys
> i want to buy a good graphic card for my this configuration cpu,which can play crysis series,all cod series,mafia,gta4,battlefield good in medium setting.
> 
> 
> ...



1. Specify the exact model number of the PSU
2. Specify the Display resolution which is gonna be used for gaming
3. Mention the budget for the Graphics card.


----------



## kolopo (Jul 29, 2011)

Cilus said:


> 1. Specify the exact model number of the PSU
> 2. Specify the Display resolution which is gonna be used for gaming
> 3. Mention the budget for the Graphics card.



IT 2045S+ MODEL NO OF PSU 450 WATT
1280:768 RESOLUTION
GRAPHIC CARD BUDGET APPROX- 6.5 thousand


----------



## clear_lot (Jul 29, 2011)

@kolopo
specify your resolution
gta4 and bfbc2 could be bottlenecked by a dual core CPU.


----------



## kolopo (Jul 29, 2011)

1680:1050 gta4

my budget is around 6.5k


----------



## Tenida (Jul 29, 2011)

Slightly increase your budget and go for amd/ati hd 6770 1gb ddr5.


----------



## clear_lot (Jul 29, 2011)

or maybe a ati hd5770 @ 7k

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB

maybe other brands could be a bit cheaper.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 29, 2011)

Check *this * for more options 

Sapphire 6790 @7.8K will be very good choice.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Superb choice IMO.


----------



## kolopo (Jul 30, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> or maybe a ati hd5770 @ 7k
> 
> Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB
> 
> maybe other brands could be a bit cheaper.



what about ATI Radeon HD 5750 the lower version of 5770.pls tell me the current price,and can my 450 watt psu run that 5770 or 5750.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Should be within 6-6.5k. And which PSU do you have?


----------



## kolopo (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Should be within 6-6.5k. And which PSU do you have?



intex it-2045s+ 450 watt


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Then change your SMPS first.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2011)

kolopo said:


> intex it-2045s+ 450 watt



Your PC is going to be destroyed with that PSU with a Raedeon 6xxx or 57xx card.
Atleast get a FSP Saga II 500w @Rs.2000


----------



## kolopo (Jul 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Your PC is going to be destroyed with that PSU with a Raedeon 6xxx or 57xx card.
> Atleast get a FSP Saga II 500w @Rs.2000



how is this?
Power Safe Silver 500W –Indian Rupees Rs.1,350


----------



## Omi (Jul 30, 2011)

Just read the most epic thread of the digit forum 560ti vs 6950! 

Just wanted to point out that the "Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked : Picking The Right Graphics Card" is pretty biased, read the comments, all of them below the article to get better idea

Be loyal to your pocket and not the company

The best graphic card is the one which gives the best Performance/INR


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Regarding that Tom's article, what I found funny, they could procure 2 custom 560 (non Ti), but couldn't get a single 6950 1gb/2gb from any vendor and were using the stock AMD cards instead.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2011)

in ATI CATALIST CONTROLLER, it shows that temperature is 50C(no load, just web browser open).

Just want to know are these temps normal?


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

A bit high I think. Try checking it closing the browser.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2011)

OK guys , need gfx card for casual gaming. 1080p gaming not required but should able to play with high quality setting at 1440x900. 

My current system config 
Core i5 2400 , DH67BL, 4GB Ram .. will add another 4 GB when I buy the card, FSP SAGA II 500W SMPS, CM 430 Elite cabinet. will add additional intake fan at side and top exhaust fans. 

Budget 6-8K


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> A bit high I think. Try checking it closing the browser.


Sorry!!!!!!!

I really forgot about the GTA 4 that was running. I minimized it as an update was being installed-its installing from over an hour so I almost forgot about it.  

Now I feel very stupid!


----------



## Omi (Jul 30, 2011)

Charan said:


> OK guys , need gfx card for casual gaming. 1080p gaming not required but should able to play with high quality setting at 1440x900.
> 
> My current system config
> Core i5 2400 , DH67BL, 4GB Ram .. will add another 4 GB when I buy the card, FSP SAGA II 500W SMPS, CM 430 Elite cabinet. will add additional intake fan at side and top exhaust fans.
> ...



Sapphire 6790 - 7.8K


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

+1 for a 6790.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

HD 6770 1GB DDR5 will also do good


----------



## kolopo (Jul 31, 2011)

can anybody tell me the actual price of xfx and sapphire 5770.which is better?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2011)

Omi said:


> Sapphire 6790 - 7.8K


Thanks , another query . 

Can you tell me two graphics card one below the 6790 and one above it. I want to check online reviews about it. How much does MSI 6850 Cyclone cost?


----------



## Joker (Jul 31, 2011)

Omi said:


> *Just read the most epic thread of the digit forum 560ti vs 6950! *


trolling by vickybat. he used to read reviews & not understand them...good that he has matured now and knows which things matter & which dont.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

Charan said:


> Thanks , another query .
> 
> Can you tell me two graphics card one below the 6790 and one above it. I want to check online reviews about it. How much does MSI 6850 Cyclone cost?



One lower will be
6670 5.5k

One higher is
6850 Cyclone Edition 9.8k


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

Omi said:


> One lower will be
> 6770 5.5k



uch: where? AFAIK its 7K..


----------



## Skud (Jul 31, 2011)

At 5.5k, a 6770 would be a killer option.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

^^But i think its a typo for 6670


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

Omi said:


> Just read the most epic thread of the digit forum 560ti vs 6950!
> 
> Just wanted to point out that the "Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked : Picking The Right Graphics Card" is pretty biased, read the comments, all of them below the article to get better idea
> 
> ...



that thread was nothing. there is a GTX560 Ti Discussion thread i made. search it 



Skud said:


> Regarding that Tom's article, what I found funny, they could procure 2 custom 560 (non Ti), but couldn't get a single 6950 1gb/2gb from any vendor and were using the stock AMD cards instead.



actually the problem with such reviews is that people who are new to tech world dont know a lot of facts. so after googling they find such review and see the conclusion and say 'ooh, 560 ti is a better card. i will get it.'

how on earth they can say geforces are performing better than radeons when they compare highly overclocked 560 ti's with stock reference 6950s?

nevertheless the performance of 6950 1gb and 2gb in stock is great. gives good competition. overclock gives a beast that will inch past competition easily.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^But i think its a typo for 6670



My bad
It was a 6670

The series name confuses me, I feel like dyslexic


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2011)

Clean up done. If you want to prove your point, prove by adding facts/valid-points!


----------



## deepak_ds (Aug 2, 2011)

i operate to a max resolution of 1440x900... so its not hardcore.. i want it to b of 1GB GDDR5.. is there any good option? PSU-400W..!!
C2D-E4400, DDR2 2GB
i need it for just moderate gaming. like smooth operation of NFS HOT PURSUIT 2010...
price range max 6k...!

my PSU is of i-ball(6763B106490)

i have a graphic card 9400GT of 1GB DDR2 128bit...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

Omi said:


> One lower will be
> 6670 5.5k
> 
> One higher is
> 6850 Cyclone Edition 9.8k


ok I read some reviews and got to know that spending some extra money and getting a 6850 is better than 6790!! also 6850 consumes lesser power than 6790 ..


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah sure, if you can cough up the extra cash.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

How does GTX 550 Ti compare with R6790 ?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 6, 2011)

HD 6790 performs better than GTX 550 Ti


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

550Ti inferior to 6790.

Check this link: AMD Radeon HD 6790 Review: More Mid-Range Might : Barts LE Comes Out To Play


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

I think GTX450 is better than GTX550Ti


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

no. GTS450 is slightly slower than GTX550 but the former one is lot cheaper.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Last question sapphire 6790 vs XFX 6790 ? will purchase it tomorrow


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

avoid XFX. if some problem develops, then repairing/replacing the card may take 1day to 1month. all depending on your local Rashi center. 

atleast Sapphire is safe when compared to XFX.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

*@Charan*

Quick question, do you have two 6-pin PCIe power connectors in FSP Saga II 500w?? (pic below)

HD 6790 will require two of them. HD 6850 although faster requires only one.



Spoiler



*www.hardcore-games.tk/images/psu/pcie6.jpeg



If you have only one, then you can get away by using a Molex to 6-pin PCIe converter.



Spoiler



*www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/pcie6.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 7, 2011)

Charan said:


> Last question sapphire 6790 vs XFX 6790 ? will purchase it tomorrow



if possible up your budget by 1.5k and get MSI R6850 Cyclone power edition.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2011)

@charan
i will always you to go for saffire card. has better cooling


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> avoid XFX. if some problem develops, then repairing/replacing the card may take 1day to 1month. all depending on your local Rashi center.
> 
> atleast Sapphire is safe when compared to XFX.


Thanks Going for the same.


ico said:


> *@Charan*
> Quick question, do you have two 6-pin PCIe power connectors in FSP Saga II 500w?? (pic below)
> 
> HD 6790 will require two of them. HD 6850 although faster requires only one.
> ...


Yes my power supply has two 6 pic PCIe power connectors  and sapphire also includes two Molex to 6 Pin PCIe converters too 



thetechfreak said:


> @charan
> i will always you to go for saffire card. has better cooling


Going for the same  



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if possible up your budget by 1.5k and get MSI R6850 Cyclone power edition.


Actually I wanted to go for the MSI R6850, but I have a really tight budget.. will be going for the 6790 instead.. as I am a causal gamer.. I will not be needing 1080p resolution 

I should be going in a couple of minutes to SP Road. will post update. 

Thanks all for your inputs


----------



## clear_lot (Aug 7, 2011)

> avoid XFX. if some problem develops, then repairing/replacing the card may take 1day to 1month. all depending on your local Rashi center.
> 
> atleast Sapphire is safe when compared to XFX.



who gives warranty of sapphire cards?


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

Aditya Infotech.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Cr@p.. shops were closed  .. saw the 6790 in only one place . he quoted 7850 + Tax . wasn't sure if it was the right price as I could not compare it with other vendors.. so may be this week I will check the price via telephone and then go  ..


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

Price is OK.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Golcha had quoted 9K for MSI 6850 Cyclone (over phone). so I thought 6790 will be lower


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

At 9k, that MSI Cyclone is a steal. Buddy, get that instead. Also it's power requirements are lower than a 6790.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 7, 2011)

Charan said:


> Golcha had quoted 9K for MSI 6850 Cyclone (over phone). so I thought 6790 will be lower



close ur eyes and get it. At 9k its ABSOLUTE STEAL. 
Games are becoming demanding. Get ready for BF3 with 6850


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> At 9k, that MSI Cyclone is a steal. Buddy, get that instead. Also it's power requirements are lower than a 6790.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> close ur eyes and get it. At 9k its ABSOLUTE STEAL.
> Games are becoming demanding. Get ready for BF3 with 6850


I had asked him when he quoted this price that if its Cyclone.. and he said yes.. but in their website it's non cyclone edition and its 8.9k
 Link


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

arre, forget about their just born website. go to the shop, check it whether it's cyclone or not, if it's 8.9k, grab it, and run!!!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> arre, forget about their just born website. go to the shop, check it whether it's cyclone or not, if it's 8.9k, grab it, and run!!!



hmmm.. should I pay him before I run? 

BTW what if its the non Cyclone edition? is it good enough?


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, even non-Cyclone edition is good, but get it confirmed first.

And will it be possible to run without paying?


----------



## smltngs (Aug 8, 2011)

hello guys,

I want to buy a gtx 560ti. i am specifically looking at MSI Twin Frozr II availble at SMC. I want to do gaming at 1080p at all high settings.
can my psu handle it?


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2011)

@smltngs: Looking at the specs of the GPU, its requires 31A on 12v Rail, but your Corsair VX450 can handle upto 33A on single rail.

IMO better to get HD6850 or HD6870. Both of them can handle HD with mid settings.

otherway is to upgrade to another PSU.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

VX450 provides 33A on the 12V rail. So it should suffice for a 560Ti.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

@smltngs
avoid getting that with vx450. 
@skud
you know na how max007's 560 ti was bottlenecked by vx450w.


----------



## smltngs (Aug 8, 2011)

@jas
what happened to max007's 560 ti?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 8, 2011)

smltngs said:


> I want to buy a gtx 560ti. i am specifically looking at *MSI Twin Frozr II *availble at SMC. I want to do gaming at 1080p at all high settings.
> can my psu handle it?



Yes it would..

U may face some bottlenecks if u go for 560ti HAWK...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup vx 450 can at best handle a 6870 efficiently. Anything more than that will be not be handled efficiently and may even be worse.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @smltngs
> avoid getting that with vx450.
> @skud
> you know na how max007's 560 ti was bottlenecked by vx450w.




Completely forgotten about it. But as per Guru3D's analysis it should be fine.



> Our test system is based on a power hungry Core i7 965 / X58 system. This setup is overclocked to 3.75 GHz. Next to that we have energy saving functions disabled for this motherboard and processor (to ensure consistent benchmark results). On average we are using roughly 50 to 100 Watts more than a standard PC due to higher CPU clock settings, water-cooling, additional cold cathode lights etc.
> 
> We'll be calculating the GPU power consumption here, not the total PC power consumption.
> 
> ...




But if OP wanna play safe, it's better to stick with a 6870.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 9, 2011)

Skud, on that test they just apply load to the GPU without applying any kind of load to the CPU. In real life when along with the GPu, CPU will be stressed consider another 80W to 100W extra power requirement


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

smltngs said:


> @jas
> what happened to max007's 560 ti?



just it underperformed with vx450w. performance increased with TX650 V2.

@cilus
anandtech does tests with crysis. is that ok?


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

@cilus:
Will it be that high for a Athlon II X4?


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 10, 2011)

Cilus said:


> In real life when along with the GPu, CPU will be stressed consider another 80W to 100W extra power requirement


Why would the CPU be stressed when majority of the work is done by GPU while playing games?


----------



## Omi (Aug 10, 2011)

Instructions to the GPU are sent by the CPU, hence cpu also has to work, Thanks to the Dx


----------



## santsahoo (Aug 15, 2011)

Which is the best 1GB Nvidia graphics card available within a range of 7-10 K INR... Please suggest...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2011)

santsahoo said:


> Which is the best 1GB Nvidia graphics card available within a range of 7-10 K INR... Please suggest...



Better if you get this -
MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition	


also what PSU you have?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would suggest you to go with HD 6850 at 9k or HD 6870 at 11k instead. 
But if you really want to try NVIDIA AFAIK you should look for GTX 550Ti at 7.8k or GTX 460 at 9k.


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

MSI HD6850 Cyclone @ 9.5k.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at the comparisions here.

GTX 460 and HD 6850:
GeForce GTX 460 1GB vs Radeon HD 6850 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare
Winner -- HD 6850

GTX 550Ti and HD 6770
GeForce GTX 550 Ti vs Radeon HD 6770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare
winner -- GTX 550Ti

But the best card for your budget is HD 6850 else increase your budget a bit and get the HD 6870 for 11k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

One outside question, which ati card is comparable to GTX 560ti in performance field?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 15, 2011)

HD 6950 1 GB, slightly faster and HD 6870...slightly slower.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

smltngs said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I want to buy a gtx 560ti. i am specifically looking at MSI Twin Frozr II availble at SMC. I want to do gaming at 1080p at all high settings.
> can my psu handle it?



Tachyon1986, is running 560ti+OCed Q6600 on VX450 w/o issues...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Tachyon1986, is running 560ti+OCed Q6600 on VX450 w/o issues...



It may run but in the borderline condition, and note not all the PSU of same model will have the same build quality and stress taking ability. In this forum a lot of people also reported that their cards, mainly 560 Ti were not underperforming while using the VX450. By just spending couple of hundred bucks more one can easily get a GS600 which can handle cards like HD 6950 or GTX 560 Ti easily. So better opt for GS600 if high end cards are in use.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> It may run but in the borderline condition, and note not all the PSU of same model will have the same build quality and stress taking ability. In this forum a lot of people also reported that their cards, mainly 560 Ti were not underperforming while using the VX450. By just spending couple of hundred bucks more one can easily get a GS600 which can handle cards like HD 6950 or GTX 560 Ti easily. So better opt for GS600 if high end cards are in use.



GS600 is recommended.. But what if someone has VX450 and want to get a 560ti/6950?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

> GS600 is recommended.. But what if someone has VX450 and want to get a 560ti/6950?



Steps:
1. Write the forum name in a white pad.
2. Place it at any side of the PSU
3. Take some snaps of the PSU along with the white pad with name written
4. Create a thread in the Bazar section under prefix want to Sell and attach the pictures in it.
5. Once sold, add some extra money and purchase a Corsair GS600 PSU.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Steps:
> 1. Write the forum name in a white pad.
> 2. Place it at any side of the PSU
> 3. Take some snaps of the PSU along with the white pad with name written
> ...



Hmmm.. OK Will do it in a couple of days...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Steps:
> 1. Write the forum name in a white pad.
> 2. Place it at any side of the PSU
> 3. Take some snaps of the PSU along with the white pad with name written
> ...



That's called a expert advice


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Steps:
> 1. Write the forum name in a white pad.
> 2. Place it at any side of the PSU
> 3. Take some snaps of the PSU along with the white pad with name written
> ...



Cilus's way of solving problem


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2011)

Guys!!!! I bought MSI R6850 Cyclone for 9,450/- all inclusive !!  I got it just now from Golcha computers, SP Road Bangalore.. I am posting this reply even before install it !!!    now.. no reply for at least 1-2 hrs  

BTW thanks for all who suggested the card


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ atleast golcha got min 500 More from you. Coz my friend got Cyclone from Ankit around 8.5k + 5%.

Anyway congrats & post some pics...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ atleast golcha got min 500 More from you. *Coz my friend got Cyclone from Ankit around 8.5k + 5%.*
> 
> Anyway congrats & post some pics...



Nice price for Cyclone PE...BTW.smcinternational quoting 9.3K for that card.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Steps:
> 1. Write the forum name in a white pad.
> 2. Place it at any side of the PSU
> 3. Take some snaps of the PSU along with the white pad with name written
> ...




EPIC!!!


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Nice price for Cyclone PE...BTW.smcinternational quoting 9.3K for that card.



Thats why people call Golcha - "Father of Hefty Pricing's at S.P Road."


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys, one good news.... after waiting for couple of decades now my rig is in full glory....has everything I wanted to have it...okay, already losing your patience...here is the news:
Yesterday I have successfully setup the rig with PhysX card. As mentioned earlier, I was unable to fit the GTX260 as PhysX card in my CM 690 II Advanced due to the form factor of the case...GTX 260 is a huge card and it was touching the bottom mounted PSU. Now I think Full Tower or bigger Mid tower is required for Tri GPU setup. Luckily I am having a old EVGA single slot 8800GT card with haldf the width of the GTX 260. So installed it and then installed nVidia driver and applied the PhysX mod 1.04f.
Then had a prayer for 5 min and opened the GPU-Z....Yes, It is showing PhysX is enabled . Also ran Futuremark PhysX test....8800GT was executing PhysX without any problem.
The best thing is now I can use any CUDA enabled software, successful test is performed with CoreAVC H264 decoder 2.5.5 with CUDA acceleration, Badaboom Encoder, Mediacoder with Cuda H264 encoder.
Planning to run some other benchmarks on it and will post the result in forum, once I return home.

So 1090T + HD6870 Crossfire + 8800GT PhysX + 12 Gigs of 1600 MHz XMS3 + TX850 V2 + Asus Sabertooth 990FX.....I'm ready for any attack from upcoming games


----------



## Nipun (Aug 24, 2011)

^^Congrats... 

I have heard it many time, can you tell me what they actually mean? 
PhysX
SLI
Crossfire.


----------



## d3p (Aug 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, one good news.... after waiting for couple of decades now my rig is in full glory....has everything I wanted to have it...okay, already losing your patience...here is the news:
> Yesterday I have successfully setup the rig with PhysX card. As mentioned earlier, I was unable to fit the GTX260 as PhysX card in my CM 690 II Advanced due to the form factor of the case...GTX 260 is a huge card and it was touching the bottom mounted PSU. Now I think Full Tower or bigger Mid tower is required for Tri GPU setup. Luckily I am having a old EVGA single slot 8800GT card with haldf the width of the GTX 260. So installed it and then installed nVidia driver and applied the PhysX mod 1.04f.
> Then had a prayer for 5 min and opened the GPU-Z....Yes, It is showing PhysX is enabled . Also ran Futuremark PhysX test....8800GT was executing PhysX without any problem.
> The best thing is now I can use any CUDA enabled software, successful test is performed with CoreAVC H264 decoder 2.5.5 with CUDA acceleration, Badaboom Encoder, Mediacoder with Cuda H264 encoder.
> ...



^^ thats an awesome news.....& i'm stuck with my GTX570, still dreaming of having a SLI..


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, one good news.... after waiting for couple of decades now my rig is in full glory....has everything I wanted to have it...okay, already losing your patience...here is the news:
> Yesterday I have successfully setup the rig with PhysX card. As mentioned earlier, I was unable to fit the GTX260 as PhysX card in my CM 690 II Advanced due to the form factor of the case...GTX 260 is a huge card and it was touching the bottom mounted PSU. Now I think Full Tower or bigger Mid tower is required for Tri GPU setup. Luckily I am having a old EVGA single slot 8800GT card with haldf the width of the GTX 260. So installed it and then installed nVidia driver and applied the PhysX mod 1.04f.
> Then had a prayer for 5 min and opened the GPU-Z....Yes, It is showing PhysX is enabled . Also ran Futuremark PhysX test....8800GT was executing PhysX without any problem.
> The best thing is now I can use any CUDA enabled software, successful test is performed with CoreAVC H264 decoder 2.5.5 with CUDA acceleration, Badaboom Encoder, Mediacoder with Cuda H264 encoder.
> ...


That's  awesome.Enjoy the upcoming  games. 
But would have been better if you were using GTX260 for PhysX


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> So 1090T + HD6870 Crossfire + 8800GT PhysX + 12 Gigs of 1600 MHz XMS3 + TX850 V2 + Asus Sabertooth 990FX.....I'm ready for any attack from upcoming games



Thats a gr8 gaming rig... 
And 8800gt is powerful enough for physX.. U wont notice a diff. betwn 8800gt n GTX260 as physX... Enjoy...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

d3p5kor, thanks mate.

Nipun here is a small article on SLI, Crossfire and PhysX. 
PS: The article is not small as I promised

SLI and Crossfire are multi-GPU technologies developed by nVidia and ATI respectively. The basic idea is to use multiple GPU to process the graphics processing tasks to produce a single output. Both the techniques use the concept of parallel processing ( 2 GPU are processing the data in parallels) to increase performance by increasing the number of Graphics operations executed in unit time.
*Nvidia SLI:* SLI stands for Scalable Link Interface and it is Nvidia’s offering for multi-GPU solution and introduced in 2004. Actually the idea is rooted back in 1998 when Voodoo, market leader of Gfx card business on that time, first created a Dual GPU card by using their own technique *Scan-Line Interleave*.  When nVidia bought Voodoo, they acquired the technology but did not use it until 2004, when PCI-E graphics card started to emerge.
In SLI, two exactly same models of Graphics cards are needed to be plugged in a SLI capable motherboard. The 1st SLI chipset is nForce4 SLI chipset, running @ X8-X8 speed of PCI-E 1.0 standard. I used to have one…Gigabyte nForce 4 Ultra SLI…got it from US (had two 6800 Ultra in SLI in 2005) 
In SLI, both cards are given the same part of the 3D scene to render, but effectively half of the work load is sent to the slave card through a connector called the SLI Bridge. As an example, the master card works on the top half of the scene while the slave card works on the bottom half. When the slave card is done, it sends its output to the master card, which combines the two images to form one and then outputs the final render to the monitor. That is the reason in SLI (also in Crossfire) effective memory does not get doubled since the whole workload is getting mirrored in both the cards, but they work on different portions of the workload.

*SLI Bridge:* Normally cards in SLI setup are connected by a SLI bridge. It is used *to reduce bandwidth constraints and send data between both graphics cards directly*. It is possible to run SLI without using the bridge connector on a pair of low-end to mid-range graphics cards (e.g. 7100GS or 6600GT) with NVIDIA's Forceware drivers 80.XX or later. Since these graphics cards do not use as much bandwidth, data can be relayed through just the chipsets on the motherboard. However, if no SLI bridge is used on two high-end graphics cards, the performance suffers severely as the chipset does not have enough bandwidth. Until recently, SLI always has better scaling and driver support than Crossfire.
The Dual GPU cards like GTX 295 or GTX 590 have their internal SLI bridge to transfer data to and fro between the two GPUs inside the package. As per current status Quad SLI or 4 nVidia cards can be SLIed together. Initially dual GPU cards from Nvidia were using two different PCB (printed Circuit Board) for each card (like 7950X2, 9800 GX2), but current cards like GTX 590 use single PCB for both the GPUs.

*let me clear one thing, the dual PCB based Dual GPU cards are needed to be used with a SLI enabled motherboard, although it will occupy one slot. 7950X2 and 9800GX2 are perfect example of it. If they are plugged in a Non-SLI board, only one of the GPUs of the card will work. That;s why ATI has introduced the 1st single PCB based Dual GPU card, 3870X2. It can work in a non-Crossfire mobo*

*ATI Crossfire:*  Crossfire is the ATI’s counterpart and direct competitor of SLI and debuted at September, 2005. Here unlike SLI where two exactly same models of card are required, Crossfire can run two cards of same series. So HD 5850 and 5870 can run in Crossfire but HD 5850 and HD 6950 can’t.
*1st Gen:* The 1st Gen of Crossfire setup was problematic as it needed a special master card and another slave cards to run Crossfire in Crossfire enabled motherboard. The reason being is that time ATI driver was not able to combine the outcomes of the two cards into a single output, it was implanted in hardware of the Master card by adding 5 extra image compositing chips.

*2nd Gen:* In 2nd generation the concept of Master-Slave configuration was removed and Crossfire ready cards came into picture. Any two crossfire ready cards can be plugged a Radeon Express 3200 chipset based motherboard where they communicate through low latency and high bandwidth PCI-E lane. Till 2nd generation no Crossfire bridge was in picture.

*3rd Gen or Current status:* With Radeon X1950 (RV570 architecture), ATI crossfire became more like SLI, any cards of same series can be used in Crossfire mode and they are connected by a ribbon like Crossfire bridge, which you see today. Another advantage is from ATI 3800 series (HD 3850 and HD 3870), cards in Crossfire setup can have their separate Clock speed control, unlike SLI where both the cards run in the same speed, determined by the speed of the slower card.
With the release of Catalyst 11.XX driver and HD 6000 series card, Crossfire scaling has been increased in a very large margin and actually scales better than SLI in most of the cases. In fact it has reached 2X performance increase in a lot of demanding games like Metro 2033, Battle Field Bad Company.

In Crossfire of dissimilar cards graphics driver decides how the workload will be divided so that the weaker cards get the less amount of processing while the more powerful one does the higher amount of the workload.

Another advantage of Crossfire over SLI is Crossfire can run on X4 mode, so X16-X4 or X8-X4 setup are possible in Crossfire. On the other hand SLI needs the cards to be plugged in at least two X8 slot. So possible combinations are X16-X16 or X16-X8 or X8-X8 but not X8/16-X4.

*PhysX:* For understanding PhysX let us discuss first about Physics Engine. A physics engine is computer software that provides an approximate simulation of certain physical systems, such as rigid body dynamics (including collision detection), soft body dynamics, and fluid dynamics, of use in the domains of computer graphics, video games and film. Graphics processing will make the games look better whereas Physics implementation brings real life Physics law implementations in computer graphics. 
Initially Physics instructions were executed by CPU but with GPU becoming more and more powerful in parallel processing, CPU bottlenecks came into the picture and it was observed that if coded properly Physics calculation can be done in GPU to increase performance. Ageia is the company who 1st introduced their card, dedicated for Physics processing and were called PPU or Physics Processing Unit.
Nvidia bought Ageia and released their proprietary Physics Engine, which you guys know as PhysX and it will only run on nVidia GPU starting from 8000 series. The Gfx card must have at least 32 stream processors and 256 MB of memory. Games can implemented PhysX by utilizing PhysX SDK released by Nvidia.   

A lot of people use a two card setup where the powerful card like GTX 460 is used for processing the Graphics and a 8800 GT is used solely to process PhysX processing. This kind of setup improves the performance in games with PhysX as the workload is devided....Gaming card only processes the Graphics and PhysX card will only do the PhysX calculation.

My setup is like same....two HD 6870 in Crossfire are for the graphics calculation and 8800 GT is for PhysX processing.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ Nice info mate. . It will help a lot of people going for multigpu and clear all the fear.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 24, 2011)

@Cilus Nice written with basics. After reading your article I can say few words for you, You have good knowledge from the root end and really you are good follower.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @Cilus Nice written with basics. After reading your article I can say few words for you, You have good knowledge from the root end and really you are good follower.



Thanks a lot buddy. Will keep posting this kind of articles.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Great article


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

@Cilus, to be true, this info has cleared many of my doubts... U deserve a rep...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Cilus, to be true, this info has cleared many of my doubts... U deserve a rep...



Thanks buddy, always at your service. BTW, I have added some more info in my post. Check the bold part in the SLI section and under the 3rd Gen Crossfire section. Check it out.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

*@Cilus*-Nice informative post.Thank you so much


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 25, 2011)

@cilus
nice post


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

Query
Proc - Intel Pentium D 3.0 GHz (dual core ) 
 card - HD 4850 512mb gddr3  
will it bottleneck ??
also
current PSU - mercury 400w (came with cabinet)
is it compatible  for the card ?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Query
> Proc - Intel Pentium D 3.0 GHz (dual core )
> card - HD 4850 512mb gddr3
> will it bottleneck ??
> ...



No it will not bottleneck but u hav to change the psu.Cheap local psu can't handle HD 4850 512 MB DDR3.BTW. why you're purchasing a old generation Graphics card?


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

it is a used one....

can u tell me the best graphics card that will not bottleneck with my cpu ???
any psu options for the same ??


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> it is a used one....
> 
> can u tell me the best graphics card that will not bottleneck with my cpu ???
> any psu options for the same ??



I think 9600GT,9800GT and HD4850 will not bottleneck with your processor.
PSU-FSP Saga 500@2.1K will be   enough.


----------



## d3p (Aug 29, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> it is a used one....
> 
> can u tell me the best graphics card that will not bottleneck with my cpu ???
> any psu options for the same ??



Even 5670 [4.5k] or 6750 [5.7k] or even 6770 [6.5k] won't bottleneck your CPU.

For PSU either FSP Saga II 500 or Tagan Stonerock 500 will do the job.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Even 5670 [4.5k] or 6650 [5.7k] or even 6670 [6.5k] won't bottleneck your CPU.
> 
> For PSU either FSP Saga II 500 or Tagan Stonerock 500 will do the job.



I think you are trying to tell 6750 @ 5.7K and HD 6770 @ 6.5K instead of HD 6650 and HD 6670 respectively. 
BTW, I guess there is slight chances of bottleneck in case of HD 6770 with Dual Core 3 GHz.


----------



## d3p (Aug 29, 2011)

^ yes, thanks for the correction.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

4850 or 5670
which is better ??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 29, 2011)

^^Get HD6670


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> 4850 or 5670
> which is better ??




HD 4850 has slightly higher performance than HD 5670 but it has very high power consumption, generates more heat and does not have support for DirectX 11. On the other hand, HD 5670 has very less power requirement and runs far cooler than HD 4850 along with its DirectX 11 support. So my recommendation is HD 5670.

But if you can spend a little more then HD 6670 @ 5.4K is the best choice. It is the most powerful card among all the cards which don't require external PCI-E power connector. It is a further improvement over the HD 5000 series, resulting more efficient GPU. Performance wise it is very close to HD 5750/6750 or GTS 450. It is also better performer than HD 4850 while consuming far less power and running lot cooler.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have to buy gfx card+psu and budget is around 5.5k

tell me price of fsp saga 500w and vx450 w ( which will be future proof ?)

BTW 
from where do you get these prices ????


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

Within 5.5K, I don't think you can accomodate FSP SAGA and a HD 6670 card, make it 6K.
In 6K, you'll get FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2K and Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 @ 4.1K


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, Is PCI-E x4 slot enough for dedicated PhysX card?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it is. There will be no bottleneck.


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2011)

I also think x4/x8/x16 doesn't really matter for PhysX.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's what I have to buy for now.
Cabinet NZXT gamma (not changing this option) + GPU + couple of 120mm fans (they aint cheap exactly )

For the GPU, might be running dual screens sometime later this year. Budget not exceeding 6.5k by any means for the card.

*Purpose & Requirements*
-Dual screens for mainly photoshop, image processing stuff. Currently running a full HD Viewsonic 22" LED screen. Probably will get the same one.
-Gaming is optional, not really a gamer. Currently running on onboard gpu which is okaay. 
-Would prefer a card that runs cool for long duration of usage and low on power consumption. Also should have two DVI connectors instead of a DVI & VGA connectors.


Current PC Specs : 

*PSU *: Coolermaster Realpower pro 460W(80+ bronze certified)
_
power load_
Currently have 3x1 TB WD Blue drives in the bay. Possibly will another 1 this year. Have 4 case fans running all the time. (3x80mm, 1x120mm)

*Mobo *: Asus M4A875TD-V-EVO

*CPU *: AMD Athlon II X4 620

*Cabinet *: Will have to get a new cabby now as the old one [Zebronics Bijli] got damaged thanks to lousy courier service while I was shifting cities 
Thinking of getting the NZXT Gamma cause its VFM, has ample drive bays and fan mounts.
*
P.s thinking of ordering this from theitdepot, dunno any reliable online shippers. Hard to calculate the cost of shipping at primeabgb.*


----------



## prvprv (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello friends!!!

This is a noob question about GFX cards.

I have a c2d running at 2.53GHz.

If i add a 5450 card (1 GB DDR3) which has  Engine Clock  : 650  MHz and Memory Clock  : 900 MHz ( 450 MHz DDR3 )....

1) Will my system's overall speed becomes 2.53GHz + 650MHz (or) 2.53GHz + 900 MHz

2) Will the gfx card reduces load from the processor while watching HD movies or video convertion tasks?

3) same question as (2) for System Memory?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 9, 2011)

prvprv said:


> Hello friends!!!
> 
> 1) Will my system's overall speed becomes 2.53GHz + 650MHz (or) 2.53GHz + 900 MHz
> 
> 3) same question as (2) for System Memory?



Did anyone tell you that? or you thought of it on your own? Processor and CPU are different components and you can add the speeds. And for that matter, unless you understand it, the core clock speed of the graphics card says nothing. the lowest end card will have a core clock speed of 650 Mhz while a very high end card may have a speed of 850 Mhz. But that doesn't mean that the 200 Mhz difference is all that causes the performance difference. In graphics cards, the more important thing is the number of stream processor, which Nvidia refers to as Cuda cores. You will find this setting written as shaders or unified shaders. The speed refers to the speed of each stream processor. Your card has 80 stream processors. For comparison purposes and from a layman's point of view, you can take 5 stream processors of AMD card equivalent to 1 Cuda core of a Nvidia card. However, that doesn't say much either.

And while we are at it, even your processor speed refers to the speed of each core. You processor has 2 cores running at 2.53 Ghz each. But they are not capable of parallel processing, so you cannot say that your processor's speed is 5.06 Ghz. It core performs separate operations.

Also, the memory installed on the graphics card is different from the system RAM, so you can neither add the speed, nor the size.

now to answer your second question,
The graphics card will take load off the CPU while playing video and encoding. But it's real use is in gaming

And if you haven't bought the card yet, take a suggestion about which card you should buy, tell your budget and requirement


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2011)

prvprv said:


> Hello friends!!!
> 
> This is a noob question about GFX cards.
> 
> ...



All speeds are independent. There is nothing called "Overall Speed"
CPU runs at a clock. GPU has its own clock. RAM has its own timings.

You dont/cant add them up for a "Overall Speed"


> 2) Will the gfx card reduces load from the processor while watching HD movies or video convertion tasks?


 If you use specific software like BadaBoom (for NVIDIA) that reduce load on CPU and take load in GPU. Then definitely yes, it will


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have one query regarding my GPU. I just installed a MSI R6770 MD1GD5. According to the specifications given on the MSI website its core clock should be 800 MHz and memory clock should be 4400 MHz but when i open catalyst control center and go to the hardware information page it shows Core Clock as 800 MHz and Memory Clock as 1100 MHz and memory bandwidth as 70.4 gb/s. I don't know if its even an issue but i would still need some expert opinion on that.

My total config is like this
Processor- Core i5 2310
Mobo- Intel DH61ww
RAM- A-DATA 4 GB 1333 Mhz(dual channel)
PSU- FSP Saga II 500 W
HDD- Seagate barracuda 500 GB 7200 RPM

I am just not being able to understand why it shows memory clock as 1100 MHz. Every other aspect is just as per specifications given on the MSI website except for memory clock.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2011)

^^its fine. dont worry.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2011)

rohit32407 said:


> memory clock should be 4400 MHz



thats 4400Mhz is the data rate, not memory clock. memory clock is 1100Mhz.


----------



## quad_core (Sep 12, 2011)

hi guys.
Since multi-GPU is the current topic in this thread, I have a question for you. I have a spare Geforce 7600GS (Brand:BIG, I think its from Galaxy actually). Can i install it in my system as a second card , and will it help in improving frame rates? Will my system support it ?
Thanks
-QuadCore


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 12, 2011)

^no...!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2011)

quad_core said:


> hi guys.
> Since multi-GPU is the current topic in this thread, I have a question for you. I have a spare Geforce 7600GS (Brand:BIG, I think its from Galaxy actually). Can i install it in my system as a second card , and will it help in improving frame rates? Will my system support it ?
> Thanks
> -QuadCore



Dude, GTS 7 series is back-dated card You can't even use it as physix card.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2011)

GDDR5 ram ram operates 4 times faster than a normal ram with same frequency. So if there is a GDDR5 ram of X MHz, the effective speed is 4X MHz when compared to a standard Memory because it transfers data four times faster than a normal ram in a single clock cycle. Similarly GDDR3 transfer data twice faster than a normal memory module with same frequency.

So the speed of the GDDR5 Graphics ram is 1100 MHz means its effective speed is 1100MHz X 4 = 4400 MHz.


----------



## clear_lot (Sep 14, 2011)

get  ready for xdr2, that is 8 times the RAM frequency.
so its 2x ddr5


----------



## kratos5589 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for a new graphics Card
I had bought a 8800GT 3 years back and I loved the Card. Unfortunately the card has stopped working now hence the replacement.
I will eventually upgrade my whole PC and am currently looking for a gphcs Card to put into that system. My budget for the card is 15-20k.
After searching I have found out 6950 is a good card in that range.
Should I go for 6950 or the 6970. Is it worth the xtra cash.
Or should i pick up GTX 570.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

If you can extend your budget, get the 6970. Or else, you can wait for 2-3 months for the Radeon 7000 series. If you want PhysX & CUDA, then GTX 570 can be considered. Else, 6970 is a better option with more framebuffer.


----------



## d3p (Sep 15, 2011)

kratos5589 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new graphics Card
> I had bought a 8800GT 3 years back and I loved the Card. Unfortunately the card has stopped working now hence the replacement.
> I will eventually upgrade my whole PC and am currently looking for a gphcs Card to put into that system. My budget for the card is 15-20k.
> ...



Which PSU you have ?? Possible then post the complete Config details.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

Very good point mentioned by d3, as low end PSU have teh power to kill your latest GPU which you are going to buy.


----------



## kratos5589 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have COOler Master eXtreme 600W PSU.
It wouldnt matter because eventually I am going to upgrade my whole system. As my graphics has stoipped working i need 1 immediately. But within the next 2 months I am gonna buy a whole new System, hence I dont care if it wouldnt work to the fullest in the current PSU.
And also to add to my question, how much improvement would be buy another MSI 6950 and put it in Crossfire. By doing this I would eventually shed 30k on gphcs card, so is it better to do this or rather buy a gphcs card of 30k.

Thanks.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

Then GTX 570 is the appropriate card for you.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 16, 2011)

kratos5589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have COOler Master eXtreme 600W PSU.
> It wouldnt matter because eventually I am going to upgrade my whole system. As my graphics has stoipped working i need 1 immediately. But within the next 2 months I am gonna buy a whole new System, hence I dont care if it wouldnt work to the fullest in the current PSU.
> ...



Well, right now consider u are having a 400W PSU.. Dont ever try to pull more than 420W(max.) from COOler Master eXtreme power plus 600W unit...

Regarding the GPU part, i would suggest you to wait for the AMD 7000 series cards... If u need it right now, get HD 6970 with a good 650W PSU...

Also can u post ur full config...?



d6bmg said:


> Then GTX 570 is the appropriate card for you.



Buddy, do not that the cooler master's Extreme power(bomb) plus PSUs are not at all reliable...


----------



## kratos5589 (Sep 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Well, right now consider u are having a 400W PSU.. Dont ever try to pull more than 420W(max.) from COOler Master eXtreme power plus 600W unit...
> 
> Regarding the GPU part, i would suggest you to wait for the AMD 7000 series cards... If u need it right now, get HD 6970 with a good 650W PSU...
> 
> ...




I am leaning towards waiting for the 7000 series.
My config is -
CPU - Intel C2d E8400 3.0 GHz,
MOBO - MSI P7N SLI Platinum 750i
RAM - 3 GB DDR2 RAM,
GPU - MSI 8800GT (deceased) 

Can some1 address my question about 2 6950's in CF.
How much improvement is that. I read that it can create problems like microstutter while playing games.

Thank you.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Not the 69xx series, read here to know more:

Micro-Stuttering And GPU Scaling In CrossFire And SLI : Micro-Stuttering, Multi-Card Scaling, And More!


----------



## Cilus (Sep 17, 2011)

If you are getting more FPS than 30 FPS then Micro shuttering has minimal effect. Crossfirring two HD 6950 can give you more than 40 FPS in all the games with the highest setting. So the effect of Micro-shuttering is minimal here.


----------



## h1_b2_k3 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Please help !!!*

I am looking to buy a graphics card . My budget is 3000-4000 rs. I am mainly interested in gaming . Please suggest a good graphics card for me . I am currently using asus nvidia 8400 gs.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2011)

Guys this is a n00b question... Whats the difference between Nvidia 3D Vision and AMD's HD3D technology


----------



## Cilus (Sep 17, 2011)

Nvidia 3Dvision is the 3D technology adoptation by Nvidia and Nvdia is the sole developer and distributer of the required hardware and software. With Nvidia 3DVision enabled Gfx card and certified 3D Goggles, one can enjoy 3D entertainment (gaming & Movie) in any 120 Hz based 3D Monitor. Currently 99% of the 3D enabled monitors are basically Nvidia 3DVision enabled display.

AMD HD3D is the 3D technology developed by AMD/ATI but the developement is tot totally from AMD side. Here the hardware implementation of 3D tech has been performed by Nvidia but the 3D has been enabled by the Drivers developed by some 3rd party vendors, AMD's partner companies. Now most of the today's 3D monitors are not supported by HD3D, only some specific monitors from some specific brands like ViewSonic and Acer support HD3D.
But the good thing is any commercial 3D Televison support HD3D technology.


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 1, 2011)

i got a msi gtx580 TFII in RMA replacement for stock gtx 580.

does anyone know if this version has
1. better and more VRM's than the reference gtx580 PCB design
2.the VRM's are cooled by the heatsink


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> i got a msi gtx580 TFII in RMA replacement for stock gtx 580.
> 
> does anyone know if this version has
> 1. better and more VRM's than the reference gtx580 PCB design
> 2.the VRM's are cooled by the heatsink


None, TFII is the same PCB with the new cooler slapped on, vrm heatsinks may be there(have to google it), but the PCB design is same.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 1, 2011)

kratos5589 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new graphics Card
> I had bought a 8800GT 3 years back and I loved the Card. Unfortunately the card has stopped working now hence the replacement.
> I will eventually upgrade my whole PC and am currently looking for a gphcs Card to put into that system. My budget for the card is 15-20k.
> ...



You can pick 6950 2GB version which is unlockable to a 6970, or a MSI R6970 2GB version at about 19k. Both of them are great cards. Stay away from nvidia's gtx 500 series if you are the type of user who leaves their PC on 24x7. After a week or so the card will start artifacting and requires a complete system cold reboot to work properly again. eVGA's support forum has several users complaining about this. That is the reason I choose AMD even though they have crappy drivers, becoz I leave my PC on 28 days in a month. I don't even remember when I pressed the Shut-down button. lol





kratos5589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have COOler Master eXtreme 600W PSU.
> It wouldnt matter because eventually I am going to upgrade my whole system. As my graphics has stoipped working i need 1 immediately. But within the next 2 months I am gonna buy a whole new System, hence I dont care if it wouldnt work to the fullest in the current PSU.
> ...



The extreme power plus series are well known for their bullshit quality. Buy a decent 80+ certified unit from Corsair, Antec, etc. and then think about a graphics card. Crossfire means more heat generated so make sure you get a properly ventilated case before thinking about crossfire. the HD 6950 CF should be a faster than a reference 580. Anyways if you choose the 6950 you should go for MSI's TFII version.




Charan said:


> Guys this is a n00b question... Whats the difference between Nvidia 3D Vision and AMD's HD3D technology



Just that nVIDIA's 3D Vision is the real deal, better support on games, etc.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Stay away from nvidia's gtx 500 series if you are the type of user who leaves their PC on 24x7. After a week or so the card will start artifacting and requires a complete system cold reboot to work properly again. eVGA's support forum has several users complaining about this.



Do not post bogus info. 

Do post the source were u read that...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> You can pick 6950 2GB version which is unlockable to a 6970, or a MSI R6970 2GB version at about 19k. Both of them are great cards. Stay away from nvidia's gtx 500 series if you are the type of user who leaves their PC on 24x7. After a week or so the card will start artifacting and requires a complete system cold reboot to work properly again. eVGA's support forum has several users complaining about this. That is the reason I choose AMD even though they have crappy drivers, becoz I leave my PC on 28 days in a month. I don't even remember when I pressed the Shut-down button. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey stop posting nonsense...thing


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

^^ eVGA's mega thread about this issue:

Artifacts with my GTX 580 (all three of them...)

MORE:

EVGA GTX 560 Ti artifacts

GTX 570 Artifact questions

Here's an official spreadsheet:

*spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Au2XXSyYc4W1dDBkMGxwTTJ3Z0M5Z2VnN01LdXhFbGc&hl=en&authkey=CM67yoIK#gid=0

Some Newegg reviews:

Newegg.com - MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

There are more if you search through the Internet.


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2011)

This is news. Although I haven't use my 6950 24x7, my previous 4850 was used 24x7, never faced any problem. Practically though, in our country, except may be metro cities, rarely you can run your system 24x7 over weeks due to power situation. 


Regarding 3D, this article may help:-

*Nvidia 3D Vision Vs. AMD HD3D: 18 Games, Evaluated : The State Of 3D Gaming*


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

@Skud UPS is there for power backup.


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> @Skud UPS is there for power backup.




For how long? My UPS gives some 20-30 minutes backup while gaming, but load-shedding span far longer.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> ^^ eVGA's mega thread about this issue:
> 
> Artifacts with my GTX 580 (all three of them...)
> 
> ...



Where is it written that the cards formed artifacts while running 24/7? Don't just blindly follow threads but believe in actual facts. The guys psu could have been faulty or even underpowered.

This forum has lots of members who are owners of gtx 5 series cards and none of them ever complained of any artifact formation.

Check some amd 6 series artifact formation issues:

BFBC2:Vietnam - 6900 series cards and artifacts - Page 6 - techPowerUp! Forums

6950 & artifacts - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

XFX 6950 1 GB Artifact Issues - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2011)

Problems arise in every card. Just look at performance/dollar and buy the card. Stop the effin' fanboyism.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Where is it written that the cards formed artifacts while running 24/7? Don't just blindly follow threads but believe in actual facts. The guys psu could have been faulty or even underpowered.
> 
> This forum has lots of members who are owners of gtx 5 series cards and none of them ever complained of any artifact formation.
> 
> ...




If go though the whole thread, it is quite clearly stated by many users that the card starts artifacting becoz of 24x7 usage..

Check the 560ti, newegg, spreadsheet, etc.

Quote from the 560ti thread:



> My gtx 560 TI is acting exaclty like you! Every 1-2 weeks of 24/7, I would get some crazy artifacts.
> 
> Shut down the PC and boom! goooone.
> 
> It's annoying so I got a 570



570 thread:



> I have the exact same issues with the exact same EVGA GTX 570 SC card.  And I agree with revan89, you have to keep the card in the same PC and keep the system powered on for several days before the artifacts show up (at least in my case).  The card I have is an RMA replacement for a previous 570 card that caught fire.  The current card was fine for the first week, then it slowly got worse and worse till the system was unusable.  So I removed the 2nd video card I had in my PC, leaving only the 570 in place.  And I did a fresh (clean) install of the latest video drivers.  That fixed the problem, but only for about another 3-4 days.  Then the problems showed up again.  I contacted EVGA and they send me the response below.  I tried all their suggestions but nothing fixed.  Last night I decided to switch cards with another PC.  Of course it works FINE in the other PC, at least for initial benchmarks and OC scanner which finds no artifacts.  But I expect to see problems coming up again in a few days.



P.S I don't want to argue anymore. I am not an AMD fanboy. I have used 4 nVIDIA cards earlier, have loved them. When purchasing the 500 series I saw several reviews on newegg about the artifacting issue, on further research I found out the reason behind it. Besides those who shutdown/restart their PC everyday have nothing to worry about. I don't because its working all day/month/year and I don't face through power problems (may be once or twice in a year). Btw its not a one day thing, it will eventually develop the bug after a week or two. Or maybe it won't occur at all. Depends.


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2011)

GTX 570 has VRM problems. A lot of them have failed.

GTX 560 Ti and GTX 580 are completely fine.


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> You can pick 6950 2GB version which is unlockable to a 6970, or a MSI R6970 2GB version at about 19k. Both of them are great cards. *Stay away from nvidia's gtx 500 series if you are the type of user who leaves their PC on 24x7. After a week or so the card will start artifacting and requires a complete system cold reboot to work properly again. eVGA's support forum has several users complaining about this. That is the reason I choose AMD even though they have crappy drivers, becoz I leave my PC on 28 days in a month. I don't even remember when I pressed the Shut-down button. lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.lolforumpictures.com/orly/orly.gif

I don't even ..............


----------



## cyxgoku (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Well I am planning to buy a GPU between the price range 6-8k. 
I need some suggestions, also if i some hint regarding the current prices would be great. 

I have:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
GigaByte GA 880GM-USB
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333Mhz
CM 650W GX
CM Elite 430
22" LED Monitor
APC 600VA


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2011)

*@rajnusker:* I own a Palit 570 SP & i used to run the PC for more than 24x7 without a single restart or reboot. I never had a single issue with it, until unless power cuts off.

Eventually few people around here had lot of issues with HD Radeon Cards, because of Heatings & driver issues. Its slowly getting solved with latest driver patches, game patches or something similar.

*But one thing i can highlight over here is, having a original/genuine game copy is anyday better w.r.t support & latest patches, instead of using some buggy cracked contents & later complain/suspect the hardware. Other hand owning a big powerful card or SLI with under rated PSU's are also the big culprits for such cases. So blaming only the NVIDIA's or RADEON won't solve such hickups.*

*@CYXGOKU:* Fetch another 1.2-1.5k & get a MSI HD6850.


----------



## cyxgoku (Oct 11, 2011)

@d3p5kor: any other options or shld i wait for 7x series of ATI. 
which gfx would you prefer for this config other than MSI HD6850?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 11, 2011)

For gaming in Full HD (1920X1080) resolution, HD 6850/GTX 460 1 GB is minimum to have decent FPS in demanding games. So increase your budget to get HD 6850. Other option is fetching a Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB @ 10.8K + Vat, best for Full HD gaming at your budget.


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ Awesome Cilus, that's a complete VFM Card at that price point of view.
If you don't mind, can you please post the link of the store, at which its priced at 10.8k.

*@cyxgoku: *Go for Sapphire 6870 1GB, if you can push your budget to 10.8k.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 11, 2011)

In lynx-india, it is available @ 10.25K + 5% vat. Check it *here*.
Also in the Kolkata based shop M.D. Computer, the custom cooler variant is available @ 10.8K + 4% vat. It is also present in their website.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2011)

Quick question: My MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC reaches about 72°C  MAX after playing for about an hour or so. is this normal on full load?

@cyxgoku: you can go for 6850, its a good buy. and as Cilus/d3p5kor mentioned if you an stretch your budget go for 6870.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ yea, the temperature is fine.


----------



## cyxgoku (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok Thanks guys . i will look for those two in the market here. anyone who belongs to hyderabad and has any idea would be much appreciated .

Out of curiosity ,  just wanted to ask, will both of these fit my cabinet. i have *GigaByte GA 880GM-USB* and *CM 430elite*.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2011)

cyxgoku said:


> Ok Thanks guys . i will look for those two in the market here. anyone who belongs to hyderabad and has any idea would be much appreciated .
> 
> Out of curiosity ,  just wanted to ask, will both of these fit my cabinet. i have *GigaByte GA 880GM-USB* and *CM 430elite*.



The card will fit the CM 430 Elite.


*img194.imageshack.us/img194/244/msir6850.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2011)

cyxgoku said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity , just wanted to ask, will both of these fit my cabinet. i have GigaByte GA 880GM-USB and CM 430elite


 yes it should easily fit your cabinet


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: A New Grapgic Card for my Gear*

Where to buy Msi n560ti hawk online? I can't find it either it in delhi. Is zotac 560ti good card? cuz everybody selling that here.


----------



## sukant (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: A New Grapgic Card for my Gear*

Luckily for me i had managed to get 2nd hand MSI 560 ti hawk edition (approx one month old) , my friend recently wanted to buy a new one and he had difficulty finding even a MSI 560 Ti twin frorz II   , regarding zotac 560 ti that also is a good card , i would suggest you to look out for a zotac 560 ti amp edition specs almost similar to a Hawk edition


----------



## avsaditya (Oct 17, 2011)

I am planning to buy a graphics card but they are all PCI 2.0 or 2.1.
My motherboard has one PCI express x16 slot,Will the card work?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 17, 2011)

avsaditya said:


> I am planning to buy a graphics card but they are all PCI 2.0 or 2.1.
> My motherboard has one PCI express x16 slot,Will the card work?



^^ All of them will work. PCI Express 20/2.1 is backward compatible with all the previous version. So they will work on your motherboard.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: A New Grapgic Card for my Gear*



kapilove77 said:


> Where to buy Msi n560ti hawk online? I can't find it either it in delhi. Is zotac 560ti good card? cuz everybody selling that here.



Lynx-India has it.


----------



## avsaditya (Oct 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ All of them will work. PCI Express 20/2.1 is backward compatible with all the previous version. So they will work on your motherboard.






thanks.i have shortlisted two gpus, gts450 and hd 6770.which is better ? Any other advices near the same price ?also mention the manufacturer also.i have a 400w psu.


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2011)

Which brand?


----------



## avsaditya (Oct 17, 2011)

ASUS and HIS resp. PSU : ZEBRONICS


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

avsaditya said:


> thanks.i have shortlisted two gpus, gts450 and hd 6770.which is better ? Any other advices near the same price ?also mention the manufacturer also.i have a 400w psu.



The 6770. Sapphire Vapor-X edition. 400W PSU? Brand?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 17, 2011)

GeForce 3D Vision Vs. HD3D: Another Close Race : Stereo Shoot-Out: Nvidia's New 3D Vision 2 Vs. AMD's HD3D


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 19, 2011)

*New GPU upgradation*

Ok guys....my Old rig has some config of Gigabyte MoBo,2 Gb ram,etc etc....i am having ATI RADEON 4350 GPU....my rig has become quite old....wannna upgrade it....new PSU will either be Cooermaster or Corsair(will be getting 650 watt above)....now for my budget pov i wanna have new GPU....havent ever tried Nvidia geforce GTX cards before....my budget is is strictly within Rs 10000 at the most....might upgrade to crossfire or Sli later but thats totally later...wanna play Metro 2033,Assasin Creed and ofcourse BF3 and COD MW3....plz suggest me some models for GPU within that price range....will upgarde to 4 gb ram,Intel 2500k processor,Psu mentioned earlier and some goddamn mobo(either Asus or Gigabyte probably)....Thanks in advance...


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

For PSU get Corsair GS600 or TX650 V2. For graphics card, the best option within 10k is MSI 6850 Cyclone.


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 19, 2011)

*New GPU upgradation*

well,i have decided for goin with MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC....along with MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) mobo with Corsair (4 Gb RAm and 650PSU)....and offcourse Intel i5 2500K processor....hope they are all available in India(Kolkata),I am from Bengal....can anyone state me the price of this model of (GPU and Mobo),MSI....any other suggestion would be nice...thanks in advance...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 19, 2011)

^^Check here ::::::::::The Ultimate Gaming Solutions::::::::::


----------



## d3p (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys, any updates on Nvidia GTX 6xx & HD 7xxx Series Card release dates & their performance. Is there any threads for such discussions ??


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

HD 7xxx here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ds-southern-islands-track-release-2011-a.html

And here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...s-gpu-s-revealed-through-catalyst-11-7-a.html


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Guys, any updates on Nvidia GTX 6xx & HD 7xxx Series Card release dates & their performance. Is there any threads for such discussions ??



Looks like u'll be back before they arrive


----------



## d3p (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ Nothing sounds cheaper in Europe than having Beer [Bier] because of Sudden rise in Dollar Rate.

Forget Graphics Cards, can't even think of buying a good earphone like Monster Jamz or Turbine. They cost almost like 10k in INR. F****** Jesus, whats wrong with this Electronik Markets in Deutschland.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

Can somebody give me any information about the thermal paste used in MSI's TFIII (Hawk) series? I want to replace mine with a branded one like AS5. Should I expect considerable temperature fall?


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 23, 2011)

hey HTR....as when u spending so much money....y dont u try ti get a good Lappy with GOOD GPU....i mean i saying (Samsung RV NP-RV518-S01IN...with NVIDIA GeForce GT520) may be a good lappy...but bro go to Nvidia site and see...the GTX series of GPU are better....try to get GDDR5 and GTX series or AMD higher series of GPUs....cauz u paying so much money for the Lappy which will be friend for atleast 4 years from now unless u are a technaholic guy...changing Lappys for evry 6 months...i am noob in LAppy config...butu may ask others abt the points that i told and u personally can visit Nvidia or AMD site for further details...try getting HP,DELL or ASUS....the former is less priced...while the latter two are quite heavy priced series....but performance wise all 3 rocks...thank you...


----------



## kratos5589 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am having a weird issue with my System. After some times my screen starts behaving very strangely, I dont know if stuttering would be the the correct word but there are weird horizontal lines coming and going in the screen and if I keep running the computer for more than 10 mins it hangs and I have to restart to correct the problem. I thought it was my graphics card as when I tried running my system by uninstalling the drivers for the gfx card it ran fyn. Then I changed my gfx card but after 3-4 days I have started having the same problem again.
My config is -
CPU - Intel C2d E8400 3.0 GHz,
MOBO - MSI P7N SLI Platinum 750i
RAM - 3 GB DDR2 RAM,
GPU - MSI 8800GT (previous), Sapphire Radeon 6850,
PSU - Cooler Master eXtreme 600W.

So is it a gfx card issue, PSU issue or Mobo issue.
What do u guys think.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

PSU may be. CM Extreme series are notorious.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Graphics card memory has nothing to do with the memory support of your motherboard. You can you use any card without being bothered. For your budget you can get a Radeon 6670 with 1gb *DDR5* RAM. Also try to find if any 6750 is available within 6.5k. It should be a better deal.


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2011)

@Sameerwni: it will be fine & easier to suggest some good card if you can post your complete Config details.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

That's already answered buddy. It will work. See a couple of posts earlier.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

sameerwni said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Will GeForce GTX 550 Ti DDR5 work on my DDR2 supported mother board(Intel DG31PR). I am already having a Nvidia 9400 DD2 graphics card Installed on my PC.
> 
> ...


The type of RAM on your motherboard and the type of RAM on your discrete graphic card have no link with each other.  So, it will work.


----------



## sameerwni (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Thanks then...... i am excited to get my hands on GeForce GTX 550 Ti DDR5.
Does anyone here knows its price in India or any other place ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 26, 2011)

Didn't you mention in one of your earlier posts that your budget is 6k? I don't think you'll get a 550Ti for less than 8k. Most important of all which *PSU* are you currently running your system on?


----------



## sameerwni (Oct 26, 2011)

I am using 12 volt PSU


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ OFC no one uses 6v & 24v PSU in this forum.

Post the make or model with wattage details of the PSU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^I was just about to state that *d3p5kor*!!
@ *sameerwni* - when I asked which PSU I meant which brand & model no..


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a feeling this is a unbranded PSU/ bad PSU which will probably struggle to handle 550Ti.


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 30, 2011)

*PHYSX dedicated card...*

well guys...i have having some probelms...to choice one out....weell as we know we can use Nvidia or AMD gpu of the same spec and model for enabling SLI and Crossfire resp....but i saw in Nvidia site that we can use one high End CARD for Graphics rendering and one low end card for PHYSX dedication...now the main budget card of mine is Nvidia Geforece GTX 570(EVGA | Products i am not sure whether i have to get EVGA card as mentioned above only or other like Asus or Gigabyte or bla bla bla company (lower end card)....and also according to your suggestions..what would be the best lower end card only for PHYSX...i mean max Rs 5000....my choice NVidia Geforce 9500 GT...is it available now still???thanks before any replies from any one of u.....


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a problem. One of the 13 fins of my Hawk's cooler just broke off. The fin is from the right fan.

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=28996

^^It doesn't makes much noise or something, but it still is unbalanced right? What can I do about it? I don't want to RMA it, suggest me something, like a replacement fan or a superglue... And would it create a problem if I run it one fan broken?


----------



## kratos5589 (Oct 30, 2011)

kratos5589 said:


> I am having a weird issue with my System. After some times my screen starts behaving very strangely, I dont know if stuttering would be the the correct word but there are weird horizontal lines coming and going in the screen and if I keep running the computer for more than 10 mins it hangs and I have to restart to correct the problem. I thought it was my graphics card as when I tried running my system by uninstalling the drivers for the gfx card it ran fyn. Then I changed my gfx card but after 3-4 days I have started having the same problem again.
> My config is -
> CPU - Intel C2d E8400 3.0 GHz,
> MOBO - MSI P7N SLI Platinum 750i
> ...



Could some1 help me regarding this. plzzzzzz. I dont wana buy a PSU and find out dat the problem still persists. And also the problem occurs after 2- 3 hours of PC use then if I let the PC cool down it goes away. What can be it.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 30, 2011)

kratos5589 said:


> Could some1 help me regarding this. plzzzzzz. I dont wana buy a PSU and find out dat the problem still persists. And also the problem occurs after 2- 3 hours of PC use then if I let the PC cool down it goes away. What can be it.



If you are not willing to change the PSU, check the GPU in some other PC with a good PSU.... Are u getting BSOD?


----------



## kratos5589 (Nov 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If you are not willing to change the PSU, check the GPU in some other PC with a good PSU.... Are u getting BSOD?



Well I only got it (BSOD) once I think in a long usage of the PSU, the more prominent problem is the weird lines across the screen. & the GPU works fine as it was working for another person and I think I m not that unlucky that I will have 2 GPUs with the same problem.
So back to square 1.
Where is da problem.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 3, 2011)

kratos5589 said:


> Well I only got it (BSOD) once I think in a long usage of the PSU, the more prominent problem is the weird lines across the screen. & the GPU works fine as it was working for another person and I think I m not that unlucky that I will have 2 GPUs with the same problem.
> So back to square 1.
> Where is da problem.



So the GPU worked fine in another PC?

Check ur RAM using Memtest


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi guys, One of my friends is going to purchase a new rig. He has 17k as max. budget for the gpu. I know he can get 6950 or 6970 at that price range.. But is it really worth it? I mean the HD 6770 CFX or HD 6790 CF scales much better almost double the fps. Just check on Google their reviews looks pretty awesome. So should I go for the CF or a single card? I need the max performance.. Anyone owning a CF setup (HD 6000 series) please help me out here.


----------



## Skud (Nov 7, 2011)

Ask Cilus. He has a 6870 cfx. Before proceeding with dual-GPU setup check this article from Toms Hardware:-

*Micro-Stuttering And GPU Scaling In CrossFire And SLI : Micro-Stuttering, Multi-Card Scaling, And More!*



> Currently, it seems like cards less powerful than the Radeon HD 6950 are not well-suited for dual-card CrossFire. Even if the frame rates look decent, the slower the GPU, the more pronounced you'll see micro-stuttering during gameplay.



If you ask me, its better to get a 6970 or a OCed 6950 2gb like the Sapphire Toxic.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> I mean the HD 6770 CFX or HD 6790 CF scales much better almost double the fps. Just check on Google their reviews looks pretty awesome.



Also google 'micro stuttering crossfire'


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

If you just wanna test the Crossfire setup for Micro shuttering rather that playing the game, then you may notice some issues. But beleive me, if your main objective is to play the games with really high setting then Micro Shuttering issues are really hard to notice while playing the game.
Vicky has also played and watched while I was playing game in my system and ask him whether he has experienced any such issues.

rajnusker, ask your friend that if he is having to upgrade the GPU after this purchase anytime sooner or not. If he wanna use it for little longer like 1.5 Yrs then go with the Crossfire setting. But my suggestion is get HD 6790 Crossfire setting as it is based on Northern Island architecture and uses the same but stripped down core of the bigger brother HD 6850. So it has better Crossfire scaling and performance improvement with the Catalyst 11.6 driver and Tessellation performance. The analysis has shown that with this driver, Norther Island based cards like HD 6870, HD 6850, HD 6790 and HD 6670 has almost 10% performance improvement whereas 5000 and 6900 series have less than 2% improvement.

HD 6770 is just a rebranded HD 5770 with 3D support through BIOS update. So its CF scaling is not that good.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Vicky has also played and watched while I was playing game in my system and ask him whether he has experienced any such issues.



I posted micro-stuttering as 6770CFX was asked..


----------



## Skud (Nov 7, 2011)

Me too. Apparently Toms conclusion was its better to have as much powerful card as possible in CFX setup to minimize microstuttering. And with 3 cards, its almost gone even with somewhat lower-end cards.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2011)

I am planning to buy another MSI gtx560ti tf II during dec-jan. but can corsair gs700 will be able to  power gtx560ti sli along with 2600k ???


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I am planning to buy another MSI gtx560ti tf II during dec-jan. but can corsair gs700 will be able to  power gtx560ti sli along with 2600k ???



Read here: GeForce GTX 560 Ti SLI review


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I am planning to buy another MSI gtx560ti tf II during dec-jan. but can corsair gs700 will be able to  power gtx560ti sli along with 2600k ???



It will handle it with no problem, after all you have a 80+ certified unit, the output is decent enough. If you plan to overclock both your CPU (Which is why people buy a K series processor, lol) and Graphics card, you definitely need to change the unit.




Cilus said:


> If you just wanna test the Crossfire setup for Micro shuttering rather that playing the game, then you may notice some issues. But beleive me, if your main objective is to play the games with really high setting then Micro Shuttering issues are really hard to notice while playing the game.
> Vicky has also played and watched while I was playing game in my system and ask him whether he has experienced any such issues.
> 
> rajnusker, ask your friend that if he is having to upgrade the GPU after this purchase anytime sooner or not. If he wanna use it for little longer like 1.5 Yrs then go with the Crossfire setting. But my suggestion is get HD 6790 Crossfire setting as it is based on Northern Island architecture and uses the same but stripped down core of the bigger brother HD 6850. So it has better Crossfire scaling and performance improvement with the Catalyst 11.6 driver and Tessellation performance. The analysis has shown that with this driver, Norther Island based cards like HD 6870, HD 6850, HD 6790 and HD 6670 has almost 10% performance improvement whereas 5000 and 6900 series have less than 2% improvement.
> ...



Yeah, I know that about HD 6770, but the crossfire scales rather 1.9x in most of the games. He isn't going to spend any cash later on, so I guess CrossFire is a go for him? What about GTX 480, is it available for sale? I still don't get the microshuttering part.. Can anybody explain it to me in details? Does it makes the game lag or something? Sorry this is my first time dealing with CF setup. 11.6 should support all the new games right? So I just install the two cards, place the bridge correctly, connect the cables, install the drivers (11.6) and they are ready to go? Do I need any profiles or such? Any settings to be modified or such?

P.S. What about a SLI system, is it any better than the CF in terms of microshuttering?


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2011)

CAP or Catalyst Application Profile is published by AMD periodically. You must install the latest one for better CFX compatibility with newer games.

Regarding microstuttering, have you read the link provided earlier? I think all your queries are answered there.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 8, 2011)

I found this check this out
*AMD*
*i.imgur.com/LG9Wj.jpg

*Nvidia*
*i.imgur.com/1Nto4.jpg

*Good PowerSupply Brand/Model*
*i.imgur.com/HLiAa.jpg

*Source*


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2011)

So prima facie with dual 560Ti (that too OCed) and and an OCed CPU (taking it for granted), you are on the edge with GS700.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 11, 2011)

*Nvidia Gtx 560 vs. Nvidia Gtx 560ti*

Please tell me which is better in terms of price and performance. I want to play latest games like Crysis 2, Mw3etc. and want more than 35 fps  on high settings. I would also run softwares like Autodesk Maya, Mudbox etc.Please also suggest a brand name like Palit, Zotac(recommend the best one). Thanks.

WHICH is better in terms of price and performance.Please suggest a brand name also.Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Depends on how much you are willing to spend. 560Ti is definitely better. If you want something lesser then go for Radeon 6870.



*560Ti (448 cores) coming on 29th this month:-*

Google Translate

It will give the 570 & 6950 some good competition.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

It should be named, GTX 560 Ti Ti.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

And once Kepler comes, Ta Ta.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

How about GTX560Ti Reloaded


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

570 Ti ??????


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

570Ti should be a higher end version of 570. This is a lower version. But we have already seen this situation. Remember GTX 260 core 216?


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 11, 2011)

*Nvidia Gtx 560 vs. Nvidia Gtx 560ti*

Thanks but my budget is Rs. 13,000. Can i run those heavy software like Autodesk Maya, Mudbox etc. on Ati cards as smoothly as of Nvidia cards.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Could you please post the complete Config Details about your PC.

Mainly Like PSU/SMPS wattage ?? & Existing Monitor Resolution ??

Roughly i can say 560ti will be a good option, but based on what kind of PSU you have.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 11, 2011)

*Nvidia Gtx 560 vs. Nvidia Gtx 560ti*

Actually i'm going to upgrade the whole system to a new configuration, my configuration would be something like this:-

Intel i5-2500k 

* Asus P8Z68-M

* Corsair Vengeance 2*4GB

* Seagate 7200.12 1TB

* Asus 24x DVD-RW 

* Cooler Master Elite 430 

* Seasonic 620W PSU

* DELL ST2220L/M  

* Logitech G1 gaming desket  
And the budget for the Gpu is Rs.13,000, as i said earlier. Currently the monitor i have is HPw1907 resolution:- 1440*900. You can also suggest a Motherboard that can handle all these but at a lower price. Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2011)

D35Kor, for software like Autodesk Maya, Mudbox, Crossfire or SLI won't do any help. Currently Multi-GPU support is only limited to games, not any productivity software.



> It will handle it with no problem, after all you have a 80+ certified unit, the output is decent enough. If you plan to overclock both your CPU (Which is why people buy a K series processor, lol) and Graphics card, you definitely need to change the unit.



rajnusker, The efficiency of the PSU has nothing to do with the output. A true 700W PSU will always output 700W power irrespective of its efficiency. Efficiency is related to the power the PSU takes from the circuit or power supply to provide the rated output. So more the efficieny, less the power required to produce rated wattage and less the electric Bill.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Nvidia Gtx 560 vs. Nvidia Gtx 560ti*



Cilus said:


> D35Kor, for software like Autodesk Maya, Mudbox, Crossfire or SLI won't do any help. Currently Multi-GPU support is only limited to games, not any productivity software.



Yes, Completely agree on that. I just overlooked.
Probably adding V4800 or V5800 will be a Kick Ass Workstation. But the user is looking forward to hit some games also like COD MW3 & Crysis 2. Refer his thread.

*Gaming PC*



Gourav Kundu said:


> Actually i'm going to upgrade the whole system to a new configuration, my configuration would be something like this:-
> * Intel i5-2500k
> * Asus P8Z68-M
> * Corsair Vengeance 2*4GB
> ...



Coming to the Graphics Card, AMD FirePro V5800/V4800 will be a best option if you consider w.r.t workstation, otherwise 560ti can be a nice option.

Now if you are ready to optimize a little bit on the rest of the config, then probably you can go for this card. 
FYI..
*www.techarp.com/article/Workstation_GPU_Comparison/ati_1.png


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Something to ponder over, from HardOCP's Skyrim performance preview:-




> We have harped over this before, but this game shows once again that AMD's driver support is biting it in the butt on a new game release. With not even an ETA on a new CAP for Skyrim to support CrossFireX, and no performance driver in sight, it is rather depressing for AMD GPU owners. We keep seeing this with new game launches these past few months. Rage, Deus Ex: Missing Link, even Battlefield 3 had better and working performance and SLI drivers from NVIDIA on game day launch, while AMD support was lacking.
> 
> With CrossFireX and SLI being based on profile support AMD cannot afford to lag this far behind on new game launches. NVIDIA simply has more support out of the gate for SLI in new games it seems. Gamers don't like to wait. When a new big title like this is released and unlocked at a certain time on a certain date, gamers are lined up waiting to play it right then and there. It matters that performance and Dual-GPU acceleration is supported when the game launches, and not days after.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 11, 2011)

*Nvidia Gtx 560 vs. Nvidia Gtx 560ti*

Thanks all of you for your replies. It will surely help me.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am facing one weird problem. I don't know if it is related to my GPU, MOBO or something else. i will first write down my configuration
CPU- i5 2310 2.9ghz
RAM- 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ
GPU- MSI Radeon 6770 1 gb ddr5
MOBO- Intel DH61WW
HDD- Seagate SATA II 500gb
PSU- FSP SAGA II 500 Watt

Now the issue is that my screen freezes for 2-3 seconds in every 3-4 minutes. When it cmes back to normal my cursor has actually moved as much as i have moved my mouse even when it was frozen. My statement can be a little confusing. What i mean to say is that it keeps track of my mouse movement and windows actually registers every movement of my mouse even when the whole screen is frozen. It just freezes, doesnt crash, no BSOD, no error. Its not just the mouse cursor which freezes but its actually the whole screen. For example if i am playing a game my whole screen just freezes and when it comes back i have no idea where i am looking in game coz it has registered my mouse movement and it has moved accordingly. This problem comes only with windows XP sp3 x86. With windows 7 there are no issues watsoever. But games like counter-strike 1.6 have some issues regarding mouse acceleration in windows 7 even after applying various fixes like MarkC etc. so i wanted to revert back to XP. When i try to install SP2 BSOD comes up even before windows setup has started. This freeze happens even with low profile games like cs 1.6 so i don't think its an issue of overloading. My CPU usage never go beyond 50% even when i am ingame. I have tried everything from reinstalling windows several times(clean install), changing mouse, updating bios, updating mobo drivers, latest amd gpu drivers, latest INF files from intel(though whenever i do this it gives me surge warning on USB ports). I couldn't find anything on google so finally i am here. When i go back to windows 7 everything is fine and smooth but with win xp sp3 it cmes back again.

Please help me out i am literally fed up!


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok Which would be better Zotac Gtx 560ti Amp! or MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin FROZR II ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you can get TFII cheaper than zotac amp. But Amp has higher clocks than TFII which should translate into better performance. Cooling wise I think TFII has the edge.

Now take your pick.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, thanks again all of you for your replies.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 13, 2011)

rohit32407 said:


> I am facing one weird problem. I don't know if it is related to my GPU, MOBO or something else. i will first write down my configuration
> CPU- i5 2310 2.9ghz
> RAM- 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ
> GPU- MSI Radeon 6770 1 gb ddr5
> ...



Try using ur IGP and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 14, 2011)

So it's clear that Gtx 560ti is better than Gtx 560 but the question is Which is better among these Gtx560ti cards:- Zotac Gtx560ti Amp! or Msi n560gtx-ti twin frozr ii 2gb or Msi n560gtx-ti Hawk ?As i mentioned earlier my budget is Rs.13,000 (INR) and the purpose is 3d modelling, sculptingetc in Autodesk Maya, Mudbox etc. Thanks.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

Gourav Kundu said:


> So it's clear that Gtx 560ti is better than Gtx 560 but the question is Which is better among these Gtx560ti cards:- Zotac Gtx560ti Amp! or Msi n560gtx-ti twin frozr ii 2gb or Msi n560gtx-ti Hawk ?As i mentioned earlier my budget is Rs.13,000 (INR) and the purpose is 3d modelling, sculptingetc in Autodesk Maya, Mudbox etc. Thanks.



One thing i would love to highlight. *First you be clear with your own requirements.* Your thread says you want for Gaming, but here your query is about handling apps for rendering...blah blah...

There's always a gap between Professional vs consumer cards.

Now *what is Professional Cards ??* 

These Cards are also extensively optimized, tested and certified for use with CAD and DCC applications. On top of it, the manufacturers offer much more extensive customer support for their professional products than the equivalent consumer cards.

Whereas Consumer Cards are tuned more towards fill rate and shader calculations.

The big draw back is viewport glitches and anomalies are quite commonly observed in Consumer Cards: but these issues do not exist with pro cards.

I hope now you are more clear, which card to select.

Consumer Cards can handle these rendering part but not like professional cards. But if you want Games also included into the list then go with some Radeon HD 6xxx or Nvidia GTX 5xx.

But your purpose is for rendering & all the stuffs mentioned by you, then I would suggest you to get AMD Fire Pro V5800 vs V4800 or even Nvidia Quattro can also be in picture based on the budget.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay,Actually I need a graphics card for Rendering purpose................but can they (Quadro cards) handle the latest games as smoothly as they handle the applications like CAD, Autodesk Maya, etc. I'm asking this because i would also play the latest games in high settings.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Professional cards can't handle all the latest games in Higher Settings.

So stick to Cards like 6870 or 560ti or 6950 & get ready to face some performance lag with Rendering Apps.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2011)

D35Kor is correct, You should go with a Gaming Graphics card. They can at least provide some help in rendering business as most of them are supported by Rendering apps. But the reverse is not true, a Workstation card simply can't play games with good details.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 14, 2011)

budget is 15k for gpu for my sig rig. plz suggest going this Wednesday!


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB @ 15.7k or MSI NGTX560ti HAWK if Nvidia is preferred.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 14, 2011)

i was thinking of zotac 560ti amp edition as i can't find hawk in nehru place, delhi.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 14, 2011)

^^Why not the 6950?


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 14, 2011)

cuz my friend getting it n we thinking to switch time to time


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> cuz my friend getting it n we thinking to switch time to time



I hope you are aware of that fact that GTX 560ti is a Product from Nvdia's Family & HD6950 is from Radeon.

So definitely you gonna have some good times switching them......Nice Go ahead & post the experience.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I hope you are aware of that fact that GTX 560ti is a Product from Nvdia's Family & HD6950 is from Radeon.
> 
> So definitely you gonna have some good times switching them......Nice Go ahead & post the experience.



Yes i know the difference but i don't understand your intention. Is it in a good way you saying or bad?


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, its in a good intention only. 

Coz, You can be a best person, who can be contacted for performance differences.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 14, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> cuz my friend getting it n we thinking to switch time to time



But you are gonna have a hell of a time removing and reinstalling drivers everytime you switch


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 14, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> But you are gonna have a hell of a time removing and reinstalling drivers everytime you switch



It's not like we gonna switch between hours maybe 1-2 months u can say


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 15, 2011)

my nvidia gtx-250 is causing my computer to enter "power saving mode" after every few mins....its 2 yr old card........

Ppl near home say that gp-cards can't be repaired and have asked me to replace it.....my budget is 5-7k max.......


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

*Do you mean it enter to power saving mode, when the system is idle for 5mins ??*

Verify the Power Savings Options from the Control Panel & change the settings from 5mins to never upon your wish.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 15, 2011)

no, yaar as soon as i log-in sometimes........all the power-options are turned to never on my pc......

i have a intel processor, suggest me a good gpu for 5-7k which will do well with latest games like deus-ex, batman etc......


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

LegendKiller said:


> i have a intel processor, suggest me a good gpu for 5-7k which will do well with latest games like deus-ex, batman etc......



Can u provide us your current PC config.. Like processor model, mobo, PSU, etc.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 15, 2011)

For 7k AMD HD 6770 is the best you can get currently.
link : TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!HIS H677FN1GD Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity

I really think that you should try and verify if your problem is fixable, before investing in a new GPU. Try your card on a friends PC


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Processor: intel q9400
RAM: 2gb DDR3
Mobo: Gigabyte eq45-s2

Do amd gpu's work with intel processors?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

LegendKiller said:


> Do amd gpu's work with intel processors?



That isn't a prob. which PSU/SMPS ?


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 16, 2011)

well after opening my cabinet it says Coolmasters RS-350, which i think means 350w......i had to purchase this to go with my gtx-250 gpu....so angry that zotac gt-250 didn't even last 2yrs.......


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 16, 2011)

@LegendKiller Your PSU is a CM extreme series PSU,those PSU's are not good and are over-rated. A GTS 250 would need a good 400W power supply atleast. I think your PSU is the culprit here. most likely the power-saving mode is caused by that too. So check your card on another PC and see if it works. If cards fine then change your PSU asap!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2011)

problem most likely is with the GPU. & as stated by guru_urug, its cause of the low quality PSU. GPU didn't receive enough power.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 16, 2011)

i had no idea about which psu to purchase 2yrs back.........i had done a major upgrade of my rig and the vendor fixed that psu for my pc......

@sam, do you mean to say that psu may have caused the gpu to break early? b'coz my pc temps are pretty ok...

@guru-urug: Checked it on friends pc, same problem.....


----------



## d3p (Nov 16, 2011)

^ try getting another PSU from your friend & verify your GPU. May be the PSU is the culprit or the other way around.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 16, 2011)

i won't be able to do that, since y'day my pc is running with no problem ever since i removed my GPU...
I really want to know two things:
1.Do i need to upgrade my PSU? and what shall be the cost for a psu with higher wattage

2.Which gpu will fit my budget for btw 5-7k keeping in mind requirement of pc games...


----------



## d3p (Nov 16, 2011)

^ your PC is running fine, either because your PSU is not loaded with the GPU or as you told GPU is fault.

Regarding buying new PSU, i would suggest grab a Second Hand Corsair VX450, which someone is selling in the bazaar section. [It was priced some 2.5k, which is completely justified.]

Next for GPU, you can sell your existing GPU, if its working fine with the new PSU. Then your overall budget for GPU will increase to 9k atleast.

Simply buy HD6850 at 9k & you are good to go for next couple of years without any hickups.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC from smc at nehrru place about 3 hours ago!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> I bought MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC from smc at nehrru place about 3 hours ago!



Great  Congrats 



But your post deserves here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-409.html


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> I bought MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC from smc at nehrru place about 3 hours ago!




Congrats. Cost???


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 16, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ your PC is running fine, either because your PSU is not loaded with the GPU or as you told GPU is fault.
> 
> Regarding buying new PSU, i would suggest grab a Second Hand Corsair VX450, which someone is selling in the bazaar section. [It was priced some 2.5k, which is completely justified.]
> 
> ...


no my budget is limited to mainly 6k and i will go for a 7k one if its really worth paying extra 1k...
the reason why i asked for psu, is that i don't want another gpu to get dead in less than 2yrs...

i will go for a new psu with higher wattage, only if its needed....


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

@kapilove77, congrats..



LegendKiller said:


> i will go for a new psu with higher wattage, only if its needed....



Higher wattage is not the need.. But build quality n efficiency...

My suggestion would be the same,


Spoiler






d3p5kor said:


> Regarding buying new PSU, i would suggest grab a Second Hand Corsair VX450, which someone is selling in the bazaar section. [It was priced some 2.5k, which is completely justified.]


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sardarji at smc was offering for 16k but after hard bargain it cost me 15.8k.


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

If its the 2gb version, then its a good deal.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 16, 2011)

Any price cuts for graphic cards in india in the coming months.


----------



## d3p (Nov 16, 2011)

LegendKiller said:


> no my budget is limited to mainly 6k and i will go for a 7k one if its really worth paying extra 1k...
> the reason why i asked for psu, is that i don't want another gpu to get dead in less than 2yrs...
> 
> i will go for a new psu with higher wattage, only if its needed....



The PSU "Coolmasters RS-350" is a complete CRAP.....Yes, you heard the correct thing.

Now just for running a PC without any GPU on it, that PSU will be more than Sufficient, but not for the way you have abused.

Do as i & *Megamind* has Suggested. Its the cheapest way of expenditure for you now.

Rest is all upto you.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes its 2 gb version . I am having 1 problem with hdmi i can't see full desktop. Its cutting from edges for like 2-3 inch but with dvi i m getting full what's the problem ? i updated to 11.11 driver already!


----------



## mouthearnose (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everybody,

First, specs of my computer:
nVidia GeForce 9600 GT Graphic Card
3GB RAM
Intel Core-2-Duo Processor
Cooler Master 500W S.M.P.S

Now, My problem is that, when i start my computer, it all works fine, but when i run a game, many Blue/Red Dots appear on my screen and my computer suddenly becomes unresponsive and i have to restart my computer manually. It all started a week ago when i started to play a game which i played often. 

I am not able to run any game or an HD video. I searched it on the internet and found this information:
> It can be due to high temperature inside the CPU. So i installed a software which tells the inside temperature. I noted that the temperature remains around 60 Degree Celsius.
> Someone told me that it can be an indication that my graphic card is going to die. I bought it in April 2009. And it is still in warranty.
> It can be due to dust and dirt inside the CPU. So i cleaned all the dust but all in vain.
> I scanned my PC but nothing came out.

This is all i found. Now you are my last hope, please help me and tell me whats the problem and a possible solution. Do i have to buy a new graphic card?

Please help me..
Thank You


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @kapilove77, congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, thanks, do suggest me a good gpu in that price range.......


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

This card, good for HTPC???

Sapphire HD6670 Low Profile Graphics Card Review - Introduction


----------



## sukant (Nov 17, 2011)

Yup good for htpc and moderate gaming as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

mouthearnose said:


> I am not able to run any game or an HD video. I searched it on the internet and found this information:
> > It can be due to high temperature inside the CPU. So i installed a software which tells the inside temperature. I noted that the temperature remains around 60 Degree Celsius.
> *> Someone told me that it can be an indication that my graphic card is going to die. I bought it in April 2009. And it is still in warranty.*
> > It can be due to dust and dirt inside the CPU. So i cleaned all the dust but all in vain.
> > I scanned my PC but nothing came out.



90% chance is the one i marked. 

Cause of problem:
1. overheating due to dust.
2. overheating due to faulty fan or loose HSF.
3. GPU not receiving enough power from that crap PSU. 
4. you stretched the GPU by benchmarking it a lot.



mouthearnose said:


> This is all i found. Now you are my last hope, please help me and tell me whats the problem and a possible solution. Do i have to buy a new graphic card?



send it for RMA but before that try to test it in another PC. clean the PCIe slot & try. install latest drivers. try other games. light games or try the one thats giving problem at lowest settings. test the temperature. if nothing works, its RMA time. 

BTW which brand?



Skud said:


> This card, good for HTPC???
> 
> Sapphire HD6670 Low Profile Graphics Card Review - Introduction



if you game, then the small fan may need to spin a lot/fast & that "may" create an audible sound. also these low profile cards are hard to find & usually cost more than the normal version. else look for some other lowend cards.


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, the fan doesn't look good. But the noise can be listened to in the review.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 17, 2011)

Is  "Point of View(PoV)" a good brand for graphic cards. How is there service in india.


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Not so good, and no so easily available in India afaik.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a GTX 560(non-Ti) PoV(yes i understand it is hardly a good brand but since i bought it, cant do anything now). Problem is my card has 2 PCIe(6-pin) ports but my PSU (corsair vx450) only has one PCIe connector. I think i should use molex to PCIe converter but I may not be able to find one in my little town. Please suggest anyplace online where i can buy one or any other options for my problem.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 24, 2011)

^^Wasn't that supplied with ur GPU?
4 Pin Power Molex to 6 Pin PCI Express Graphics Card

But 400 bucks for this is too much IMO..


----------



## smltngs (Nov 24, 2011)

No it is not supplied with my GPU. I have seen that ebay link. They take too much delivery time(Indian Postal Delivery).Any other options?


----------



## hidrag (Nov 24, 2011)

1st My PC specs:
Processor: Intel Core2Duo 2.66 GHz E7300
Motherboard: NVIDIA GeForce 7150/NVIDIA nForce 630i MCP
RAM: 2 GB 800 MHz x 1
HDD: 2 x 500 GB Seagate
PSU: 450 W(local made)
Monitor:AOC 18.5" LCD

Now my questions.
1. I want to buy a low-end graphics card, budget 3k. please suggest me one with price in kolkata. I am a casual gamer.

2. I also want to buy another 2 GB 800 MHz RAM. please tell me this price in kolkata

I will be gratefull if I get a quick reply. I have faith on you guys.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 24, 2011)

The price of 2GB 800 MHz DDR2 ram is around 1.25K to 1.3K.

For graphics card, try to find out HD 4670 512 MB GDDR3 version. Price will be slightly higher than 3K. Otherwise GT 520 1GB GDDR3 from brands like Zotac, MSI or Asus; should be within 3K.

But my recommendation is increase your budget by 1K and get the Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 card around 4.2K


----------



## hidrag (Nov 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The price of 2GB 800 MHz DDR2 ram is around 1.25K to 1.3K.
> 
> For graphics card, try to find out HD 4670 512 MB GDDR3 version. Price will be slightly higher than 3K. Otherwise GT 520 1GB GDDR3 from brands like Zotac, MSI or Asus; should be within 3K.
> 
> But my recommendation is increase your budget by 1K and get the Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 card around 4.2K




Is ati radeon hd 5450 a good card for gaming? 

or what about ati radeon hd 5570


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ go with HD5670 512Mb & forget ram upgrade for now. later add 2Gb stick.

HD5450 is a lowend card & not at all worth the investment. even if you use it for casual gaming. HD5570 is a good option but if possible go for HD5670.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 24, 2011)

@Megamind
Thanks for the reply. Searched for the cable locally but could not find it. My friend is shipping me one from nearby city.Problem solved.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys its my first post here so plz excuse my noobness  actually I want to know contact numbers  and locations of any good computer dealers in Nehru place or in Delhi anywhere. Any link will also be very helpfull. Thnx in advance


----------



## hidrag (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks you guys for your replies. today I bought a graphics card. 

it is a Sapphire Readon HD 6670 1 GB. cost 4.5k. bought it from MDcomputer, 

kolkata. I also got Dirt 3 game free with it, download through stream


----------



## Alok (Nov 26, 2011)

My friend's pc

intel core2duo 2.93 ghz
2 gb ddr2 ram
asus p5klam ps mobo
local brand psu

he has 8000/-
and needs  *GPU+PSU*

please suggest best options from both nvidia and ati.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 26, 2011)

^^*Sapphire HD6750-6K
    FSP saga II 500-2.2K*
*Total-8.2K*
Or If he can increase the budget slightly then this
*MSI R6770-6.8K
  FSP saga II 500-2.2K*
*Total-9K*


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

nice suggestion Tenida.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Skud


----------



## Alok (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Tenida .


----------



## A_ashish_A (Nov 27, 2011)

my configuration
AMD athlon II X2 250 processor 3.00GHz
ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2 motherboard
2gb ddr3 ram (will increase if needed)
local psu
plz recommend me graphic card+psu. my bugdet 10k 
Btw my main purpose is of gaming.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2011)

^^
*AMD*
Sapphire HD6790-8.2K
FSP Saga II 500-2.2K
*Total-10.4K*
OR
*Nvidia*
MSI/Zotac GTX550Ti-8K
FSP Saga II 500-2.2K
*Total-10.2K*


----------



## A_ashish_A (Nov 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^
> *AMD*
> Sapphire HD6790-8.2K
> FSP Saga II 500-2.2K
> ...



Much thanx for the reply bro. Just one more thing, can I use MSI GTX560TI HAWK with my current configuration?? If yes then plz do recommend  PSU to go with 560TI.


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2011)

560Ti would be 12-14k depending on the model. Pair it with Corsair GS600 for 4k and the expenditure will start moving towards 20k. Moreover, your dual-core CPU may bottleneck some games.

State your budget if you want to go for 560Ti and other upgrades (like RAM).


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2011)

SHUT. . UPPP said:


> Much thanx for the reply bro. Just one more thing, can I use MSI GTX560TI HAWK with my current configuration?? If yes then plz do recommend  PSU to go with 560TI.


Yes you can use hawk with your current config. but you will see a huge bottleneck in cpu intensive game like BBC2, even with hd6790 or gtx550ti.

Corsair GS600 would be ideal choice for gtx560ti as said by skud.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Nov 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> 560Ti would be 12-14k depending on the model. Pair it with Corsair GS600 for 4k and the expenditure will start moving towards 20k. Moreover, your dual-core CPU may bottleneck some games.
> 
> State your budget if you want to go for 560Ti and other upgrades (like RAM).


actually my budget is 10k but i dont mind to stretch it if i get 560ti for 15k or 17k budget. as i mentioned before i am a hardcore gamer n want to play even the most power hungry games like skyrim, bf etc. i plan to upgrade my pc step by step like now upgrading gpu+psu then after some time processer n further on. can u guys plz answer that can 550ti run above mentioned games smoothly on high settings or will i have to go for 560ti to fulfill my gaming needs??


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes gtx560ti will fullfill all your gaming needs.Or you can also wait for AMD 7000 series or Nvidia kepler.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

560ti is way better than a 550ti. MSI 560Ti TFII/OC would be 15k and Corsair GS600 would be 4k. HAWK should be priced higher. Other option is to opt for a 560 (non Ti) or Radeon 6870. These would cost around 12k and together with the SMPS would be within your budget.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 29, 2011)

I have corsair vx450 psu and gtx560(non-Ti).The psu has only 1 pcie power connector but 560 requires two connectors.So I am using molex to pcie convertor.How should I connect the molexes:
1)plug in only 1 molex to psu cable.
2)connect both molexes to one psu cable.
3)connect both molexes to two different psu cables.


----------



## d3p (Nov 29, 2011)

^^Plug two molex into one.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

smltngs said:


> I have corsair vx450 psu and gtx560(non-Ti).The psu has only 1 pcie power connector but 560 requires two connectors.So I am using molex to pcie convertor.How should I connect the molexes:
> 1)plug in only 1 molex to psu cable.
> 2)connect both molexes to one psu cable.
> 3)connect both molexes to two different psu cables.


answered clearly over here  - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html

Sticky threads are meant to be read by everyone.

What d3p5kor has said is right.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry did not read that post, my mistake.
So i have to connect both molexes to one psu cable.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

smltngs said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry did not read that post, my mistake.
> So i have to connect both molexes to one psu cable.


ya, you should. That's not an issue.  But prefer in separate.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it just me or the GPU prices are soaring?

HD6670 MD1GD5 is @ 6.4K while  HD6770 MD1GD5 is @ 6.8K (might be updated soon)

Come to think of it, I just saw it as 5.6K 3 days ago. (and that was high to begin with).

They had goofed up data. Clarified & fixed.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Nov 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> 560ti is way better than a 550ti. MSI 560Ti TFII/OC would be 15k and Corsair GS600 would be 4k. HAWK should be priced higher. Other option is to opt for a 560 (non Ti) or Radeon 6870. These would cost around 12k and together with the SMPS would be within your budget.



ok bro i finalized to buy 560 (non Ti) or Radeon 6870. but plz clear two more points plz...
1) which one is better for gaming- 560 (non Ti) or Radeon 6870??
2) suggest any PSU to buy with any of both  GPUs within 3k range.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

Would suggest you to stick with GS600 at 4k. Other options are SeaSonic S12II 520W @ 3.5k, Corsair CX500 V2 @ 3.1k, or FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k. Take your pick.

For graphics card, go for the one which will be available cheaper if you are getting the base model.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

Performance wise both are almost same. But HD 6870 has lower power consumption and lower temperature on load. So it can be overclocked with more ease.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

SHUT. . UPPP said:


> ok bro i finalized to buy 560 (non Ti) or Radeon 6870. but plz clear two more points plz...
> 1) which one is better for gaming- 560 (non Ti) or Radeon 6870??
> 2) suggest any PSU to buy with any of both  GPUs within 3k range.


Both have EXACT same performance. EXACT, and I mean it. HD 6870 has the lower power consumption though.

PSU? Seasonic S12II 520w would be my choice.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

Check this model:-

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card


I think at 11.1k it's the cheapest 6870 with a custom cooler.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Confused between EVGA GTX 465 and MSI R6850 cyclone pe/oc . They r priced at 8600rs and 9700rs respectively


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Any reply guys . ?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Confused between EVGA GTX 465 and MSI R6850 cyclone pe/oc . They r priced at 8600rs and 9700rs respectively



Go for HD6850..


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks dude . . .


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm. A 1k difference is substantial. With the 465 theres a chance to unlock it to a 470. It may run hotter but it can play games at high details..


----------



## A_ashish_A (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok guys I got gtx550ti cycloneII with fsp saga 500w. Limited my budget around 10k. Need one more suggestion before putting gpu in my pc. I already have a Asus radeon4530 in my pc. So my question is that can I use both 4530 and 550ti simuntaniously at the same time to increase my pc's gpu power or I ll have to discard 4530 and then install 550ti?? Plz reply URGENT guys. N once again thanx for ur help.


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

You have to discard your 4530 under any circumstances.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2011)

SHUT. . UPPP said:


> Ok guys I got gtx550ti cycloneII with fsp saga 500w. Limited my budget around 10k. Need one more suggestion before putting gpu in my pc. I already have a Asus radeon4530 in my pc. So my question is that can I use both 4530 and 550ti simuntaniously at the same time to increase my pc's gpu power or I ll have to discard 4530 and then install 550ti?? Plz reply URGENT guys. N once again thanx for ur help.



Simply putting it no you cant use them. Nothing to discard. Remove the older card and put in the new.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 8, 2011)

will 8800gt (512mb) and intel pentium D 925(3.0ghz) bottleneck ..or a new cpu is required ??
can i overcome it by overclocking CPU ??if yes then by how much ??


----------



## smltngs (Dec 8, 2011)

Recently I bought a PointOfView GTX 560(non-Ti) from TechShop.in. It is  an underclocked card.It has clock speeds lower than reference specs of GTX 560 where as we can see many other brands giving cards with atleast a slight upgrade from reference specs. This card seems to be one of their variants of their GTX 560's only selling in India and some other countries. I am posting this so that others will be aware of this info. Be careful buying unkown brands.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 8, 2011)

Are hd 5450 and 6450  better than 4350 ?
Which is better to ply GTA 4


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 8, 2011)

Config
Proc  -  Intel Pentium D 925 3.0 GHz (upto 3.8 GHz OC)
Mobo -  ASUS p5gz-MX  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5GZ-MX
PSU   - Mercury 400W (came with cabinet: 17A on 12V rail)
Screen res 1280x1024

Tell me the best GFX CARD that will not get bottlenecked by current CONFIG


----------



## d3p (Dec 8, 2011)

Throw that PSU out of your cabinet, get a FSP Saga II 500w - 2.4k & HD5670 for 5k


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 8, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Throw that PSU out of your cabinet, get a FSP Saga II 500w - 2.4k & HD5670 for 5k



procc. and mobo are not a problem right. .  .?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> procc. and mobo are not a problem right. .  .?



No the motherboard is not a problem. If you are having a 8800 GT (you have asked in your previous post) then change the PSU and use it. Your processor won't bottleneck the card.

NitrousNavneet, none of the cards, HD 6450 and HD 5450 are not able to play GTA 4 even in moderate setting at resolution over 1024X768. Let us know what is your budget so that we can suggest something better. However, at low budget best choice is Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 @ 3.9K.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 9, 2011)

p4 2.66 Ghz
Asus 845GE mobo
1 GB DDR 
250W OEM PSU
I want to buy a 5450/6450/GT520 to play games released till 2007 and run Windows 7.
Regarding PCI slot in my BIOS  it gives me an option between IGP/AGP or PCI slot to choose for display device.I think that means my pc has a PCI slot.
Any other way by which I could recognize a PCI slot.
Please suggest fast as I need to buy the card till tomorrow evening


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

Your motherboard does not have any PCI Express X16 slot and has a AGP 4X slot. So any current graphics card can't be added on it. Check in you local markets if you can find AGP versions of some old cards. But most of the AGP cards available are very weak cards. So no luck here.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 9, 2011)

but why does it show PCI slot option in BIOS


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

That is PCI, not PCI -E or PCI Express. There are display cards available with 8MB or 16MB memory that can be plugged in the PCI slot for dispaly output. Also there were certain Gfx cards designed for PCI slots. But they are now history as any good Gfx card will be bottlenecked by the very low bandwidth of PCI slot.

Your comp is EOL now. So better opt for a new one.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 9, 2011)

I know my comp is EOL.Would get a laptop in March when 7000M and 600M series will be widely found in the market
I think Zotac recently released a PCI slot GT520


----------



## A_ashish_A (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok fellas so I ve finally got msi 560 instead of 550ti cyclone. Ordered it at itwares and will get in a day or two. Meanwhile I want some suggestion about my mobo. I have an Asus M4N68T-M LE VT. Just want to know that is my current mobo compatible for msi 560, or do I need to change it also. If I need to change then plz suggest best suitable mobo for msi 560 within 4-4.5k. 
And can I install GPU+PSU myself?? I ve never done it before :fear: Any guidance will be much appreciated.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 9, 2011)

My GTX 560(non-Ti) is hitting max temperature of 90 degree celsius(as shown in MSI afterburner) when i run any game for sometime. Is that normal?


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2011)

Should be around 80. It's a bit on the higher side. Try checking in GPU-Z.

anyhow, GPUs can sustain that high temperature. Not much to worry about.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2011)

@SHUT...UPPP, as long as it has a free PCIeX16 (or X8 slot), you can plug in any damn PCIe based GPU. 



smltngs said:


> My GTX 560(non-Ti) is hitting max temperature of 90 degree celsius(as shown in MSI afterburner) when i run any game for sometime. Is that normal?



check with GPU_Z or CPUID HWMonitor. i really don't trust MSI AB's readings.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Tried GPU_Z and HWMonitor along with MSI AB.They both showed lower max temps compared to AB. When AB showed 84 C, GPU_Z showed 75 C and HWMonitor 78 C. 

someone please help me with this issue:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/149731-coolermaster-elite-334-front-fan-install-help.html


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 10, 2011)

^ try the latest beta version of MSI AB.
MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 9 download from Guru3D.com

should give you voltage and frequency control too.


----------



## chandra1106 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5 graphic card and i wanted to cross-fire it with MSI R6870-2PM2D1GD5 card as both the graphics engine is an AMD graphics, so is it possible to link this two different cards through crossfire OR is it a good option or not to crossfire two graphic cards or should i go for a better single graphic card, if yes which graphic card should i go for as i am a heavy gamer and apart from that please recommend me a good motherboard with dual x16pci slots and a good power-supply to handle two graphic cards...my budget is around 40,000....please please help me.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 11, 2011)

1. 6850 and 6870 can be crossfired.
2. BUT, AFAIK, the 6870 will perform like a 6850 when in crossfire as when in CF, the higher card defaults to lower cards speeds and memory and probably shaders too.
3.you dont need two electrically x16 pcie2.0 slots for crossfire. any GPU of this generation is not bottlenecked by x8 pcie slot. 
so any mobo that supports x8/x8 crossfire (most of 1156,1136  and 1155 boards) should do.  dunno about amd boards.

4. a single card solution is usually better in terms of power, hassle,temperature and noise and microstuttter.  a multi card setup is awesome in terms of price/performance and usually are quite  faster than a high end single gpu solution.

your 6850+6870 > gtx580 by about 15%-20% . but it can also cause microstutter.
also, CF depends on drivers. IMO, AMD drivers are crappy w.r.t CF support in games.

personally, i would rather get an expensive and slower high end single gpu than use CF.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

Regarding Crossfire, HD 6870 and HD 6850 can be crossfired and they will work as per their own frequency. Unlike SLI, in Crossfire both the cards can work at different Core and memory clock speed. So HD 6870 and HD 6850 will work at their own frequencies, 6870 won't be downclocked to HD 6850's clock speed.

If you want a VFM solution then Crossfire of two middle range cards is always better than the higly priced top end cards.
Also the CF scaling of the HD 6000 series cards are very good, offer almost 2X scaling. The driver problems have also been resolved in large extent with 11.XX drivers. AMD also releases Crossfire Application Profiles frequently to add support for the latest games. Although using a single card is little hassle free but dual GPU setup is also not that tough as projected.

chandra1106, we cannot suggest you anything unless we don't know what existing components you are having. SO better create a thread in the PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum section.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2011)

*@ clear_lot:-*

Dual GPU should be seen in the context of getting a card today, and adding another one a year or more later to increase the value of your existing card. And in CF, cards can be used of different speeds and shaders etc. and they will perform at their max possible level without lowering down. Only exception afaik is VRAM, which will be the lowest of the two cards.

What you say about microstutter is correct. Toms Hardware has a detailed analysis here and recommend 6950 and above for CF:-
Micro-Stuttering And GPU Scaling In CrossFire And SLI : Micro-Stuttering, Multi-Card Scaling, And More!

However, Cilus runs 6870 CF and has not reported any problems regarding microstutter so far.

And for AMD boards, they support more PCI-e lanes for 990fx chipsets than Intel's 1156/1155 based boards, so no issues on that front. For dual GPUs, you are going to get x16/x16 in most 990FX boards. 

Driver support for CF for newly released games is still not up to the mark if you ask me. So if you are in a habit of playing games on the day of the release, this may be a matter of concern. But then, if you are really in a habit of playing games on their release date, you should be able to take care of drivers, disabling CF if necessary and other nuances of dual GPU setup.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

chandra1106 said:


> I have a MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5 graphic card and i wanted to cross-fire it with MSI R6870-2PM2D1GD5 card as both the graphics engine is an AMD graphics, so is it possible to link this two different cards through crossfire OR is it a good option or not to crossfire two graphic cards or should i go for a better single graphic card, if yes which graphic card should i go for as i am a heavy gamer and apart from that please recommend me a good motherboard with dual x16pci slots and a good power-supply to handle two graphic cards...my budget is around 40,000....please please help me.


Already answered in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149830-graphic-card-crosslink-help.html.

Don't create duplicate posts for the same reason.

Skud, We both posted at the same time. Regarding Micro-Stuttering, unless yo are a pro and while gaming only looks for it rather than concentrating in the game, you can't find the issue. It is more than okay for 90% of the users.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a video of micro-stuttering in Fallout 3, and frankly it looks pretty irritating. But then I think it will be a problem occasionally; for majority of the times, dual GPU is good value with fantastic performance.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 11, 2011)

> But then, if you are really in a habit of playing games on their release date, you should be able to take care of drivers, disabling CF if necessary and other nuances of dual GPU setup





> I have a video of micro-stuttering in Fallout 3, and frankly it looks pretty irritating. But then I think it will be a problem occasionally; for majority of the times, dual GPU is good value with fantastic performance.



@ chandra1106:  
these two statements sum up CF nicely. when it works, it beats the hell out of any single card setup.
when it doesnt, it is a PITA, to put it nicely. there could be microstutters, crashes and CF just not working.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 11, 2011)

what is AMD equivalent of nvidia 560 Ti ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2011)

Radeon 6950.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2011)

I would go a step further saying the 2 gb 6950 is better than the 560


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

There's also a 2GB version of GTX560Ti


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ but that's not the overclocked version. although it is equivalent to 6950.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 12, 2011)

so 1 gb 6950 =1 gb 560 ??


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ but that's not the overclocked version. although it is equivalent to 6950.


I have not mention about the model no....btw
Overclock version of GTX560ti 2GB DDR5 is there....
check this....
MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC



fz8975 said:


> so 1 gb 6950 =1 gb 560 ??


On stock clock.
HD6950>GTX560ti.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

Guys, one suggestion from my side. Don't post information of the Gfx cards which are not available in India or if mentioned then also try to mention the availability of the product. Otherwise it may conuse the new guys asking for help.

The MSI GTX 560 2GB version is not available in India AFAIK. 

thetechfreak, there is no performance difference between the 2GB and the 1GB version of HD 6950 @ 1080P/1200P resolution, infact the 1GB version performs marginally better. It is observed that the Overclocked versions of HD 6950 1GB perfoms resonably better than the reference 2GB model, even @ >1080P resolution. So it is better to get a factory oced version of HD 6950 1GB than a reference model of HD 6950 2GB version, if available at the same price point.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> so 1 gb 6950 = 1 gb 560 *ti oced *



edited


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2011)

> So it is better to get a factory oced version of HD 6950 1GB than a reference model of HD 6950 2GB version, if available at the same price point.



Not trying to war with you but 1GB wont last the coming years. You have 6850s in CF man, you should see what maxing out GPU intensive games does to your setup.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 14, 2011)

one thing i wanted to know exactly how much powerful is the intel hd3000 igp in sb ?
i tried it on each and every game it works good enough without some hiccups here and there but end result it works on newer games too....
is there a comparison charts between low end cards and intel graphics hd3000?


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2011)

Check this:-

Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: December 2011


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello,
I was playing Batman Arkham City with 1920 x 1080 physx : normal, 4xAA & other details maxed out. After playing for 1.5 hr smoothly; the game crashed with an error message of *"ran out of video memory"*....will you please tell me wht this is & why this message occurred? my system is :
i5 2400, intel dh67bl, 
4GB ram, 
ASUS gtx 560Ti 1 gb ddr5, Win xp sp3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

^^Crashes every 5 minutes?: Batman Arkham City Community


----------



## A_ashish_A (Dec 16, 2011)

Guys after installing msi 560, my pc is not recognizing my benq hd moniter  what should I do to fix it?


----------



## cyxgoku (Dec 16, 2011)

Found SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE at flipkart worth 10700/-
Just want to know is flipkart selling at a higher price ?...
Any one knows whats the current price of this graphic card?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 16, 2011)

6850 was around 8.5k a month ago. :O


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

These are prices on another site

HD 6850 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India
Buy Sapphire | Sapphire HD 6850 1GB DDR5 PCI Express card | Buy PCI Express card | Buy Graphic card

The flipkart one is a bit higher


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Check the prices in theitwares.in. Over there Sapphire HD 6850 is available @ 9.3K and MSI Cyclone Oc HD 6850 is available @ 9.8K.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there a software that displays cpu usage and gpu usage in-game, like FRAPS displays fps?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

smltngs said:


> Is there a software that displays cpu usage and gpu usage in-game, like FRAPS displays fps?



MSI Afterburner OSD. it can display gpu temp, fan speed, fan tachometer, gpu usage,  core clock, memory clock, memory usage and fps. but not cpu usage.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Dec 18, 2011)

Guys plz plz plz help urgent.
I am unable to install driver for msi560  The driver which came in CD with pack shows option to choose between driver and afterburner ....but when I click to install driver nothing happens. I even dnlded latest driver  for window7 64bit and All verion (Asia region) from msi site but it fails on the very first step and gives a message "driver cannot be installed because its not compatible with present software". My pc is not even recognising my hd moniter  n is running on default vga resolution. I m using windows7 64 bit. Connected using DVI cable. My mobo isAsus M4N68T-M LE VT. Plz guide how to install driver n fix display resolution and atleast use my 560 graphic card gour which I shelled out 11.5k


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 18, 2011)

try this link
*in.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql.exe


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 19, 2011)

*Graphics Card for Modelling/Rendering and Gaming*

Okay My Budget for the card is Rs. 13,000 INR and main purpose is to work on software like MAYA 2012, 3DS MAx, etc and gaming at more than 40 fps( with high settings turned on, in games like Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Crysis 2 etc.). I, therefore request you to suggest (Nvidia only) a latest graphics card that can handle both works smoothly.Thanks.


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Graphics Card for Modelling/Rendering and Gaming*



Gourav Kundu said:


> Okay My Budget for the card is Rs. 13,000 INR and main purpose is to work on software like MAYA 2012, 3DS MAx, etc and gaming at more than 40 fps( with high settings turned on, in games like Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Crysis 2 etc.). I, therefore request you to suggest (Nvidia only) a latest graphics card that can handle both works smoothly.Thanks.



In your budget you will get a gtx 560 ti, i got a zotac 560 ti for 12900. It is a beast card for price. Zotac is a great company but if you can increase your budget to 14.5k you can get a msi gtx 560 ti twin froze OC , which is factory overclocked with two fans, i have heard it is also good. 

Otherwise i am using a zotac gtx 560 ti , it is also an awesome card, i run gta 4 , crysis warhead on avg. of 60 fps on max!!


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 19, 2011)

@rahulmax
Thanks a lot for your advice but i have a doubt whether MSI GTX560ti twin frozr OC can handle the Softwares like Autodesk MAYA 2012 and 3DS Max for Modeliing and Rendering or not beside Gaming?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 19, 2011)

@Gaurav
If your man priority is ONLY MAYA or 3ds get a workstation card/ but since you want gaming too. its sensible more to get 560 Ti.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 19, 2011)

Gourav Kundu said:


> @rahulmax
> Thanks a lot for your advice but i have a doubt whether MSI GTX560ti twin frozr OC can handle the Softwares like Autodesk MAYA 2012 and 3DS Max for Modeliing and Rendering or not beside Gaming?



easily!! don't worry about that. Even my old 8800GS can handle those software.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2011)

Gourav Kundu said:


> @rahulmax
> Thanks a lot for your advice but *i have a doubt whether MSI GTX560ti twin frozr OC can handle the Softwares like Autodesk MAYA 2012 and 3DS Max for Modeliing and Rendering or not beside Gaming?*





d6bmg said:


> easily!! don't worry about that. Even my old 8800GS can handle those software.


Time for the ugly truth. lol.

Answer is NO.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140290-nvidia-drivers-opengl-issues.html*

*[H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - Desktop versus Workstation GPU's?* - Here you see this guy complaining about how his GTX 470 half as fast as 8800 GTX.

PS: Latest Maya has tried to address this issue. Viewport 2.0 in Maya 2012 has improved performance on "gaming" Fermi cards.

Get a workstation card. Or get AMD HD 6950 2GB - for gaming and modeling.


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

Mythbuster. Nice find.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2011)

lol, I have posted this a couple of times already by now.


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

Memory Fail. Can't remember.


----------



## yugendra (Dec 20, 2011)

Today i brought this MSI N520GT-MD2GD3/LP Graphic card for RS 4500 /- . Can any one tell me the exact present market price of this card . I think this graphic card costs less than the price i brought for ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

^too much over priced. a Zotac is available for 2.6k -
ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 1GB G.One Signature Edition

for that price you can get a 5670 which is much much better.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

yugendra said:


> Today i brought this MSI N520GT-MD2GD3/LP Graphic card for RS 4500 /- . Can any one tell me the exact present market price of this card . I think this graphic card costs less than the price i brought for ?


Sorry to be rude. But for the price you paid, it is waste of money and can't even play games.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149788-graphic-card-suggestion.html* - I hope you had read the suggestions which were given to you here.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 24, 2011)

^ i remember reading an article somewhere about nvidia quadro Vs geforce cards.

the tester flashed the BIOS of quadro cards on  comparable geforce cards and installed the quadro drivers on his PC.
to his surprise, the geforce cards performed about 60-70% of the quadro card.  which proves that nvidia cripple their geforce cards to force people to buy expensive quadro cards.
not a bad business strategy, i would say.


----------



## Alok (Dec 31, 2011)

I had two options 
nvidia 550 : 8k
and hd 6790 : 9k

i bought Sapphire Hd 6790.
Is it right choice?


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> ^ i remember reading an article somewhere about nvidia quadro Vs geforce cards.
> 
> the tester flashed the BIOS of quadro cards on  comparable geforce cards and installed the quadro drivers on his PC.
> to his surprise, the geforce cards performed about 60-70% of the quadro card.  which proves that nvidia cripple their geforce cards to force people to buy expensive quadro cards.
> not a bad business strategy, i would say.


Quadro cards have ECC memory. That helps.


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Does PCIe2.1 graphics card work fully on Motherboards with PCIe1.1?*

Dear All Members,

My board is P5QPL-AM - AsusTek
chipset Intel G41. Processor Intel Pentium 4.
having Expansion slot x PCIe x16 1 Support PCIe 1.1 Architecture.
Recently I have purchased ATI Radeon HD 5450 DDR3, 1GB which is having technical specification PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface

But I don't see any or slight improvement in graphic performance.  is it because my motherboard is not designed to work with PCI e2.1?

Please suggest me what I should do to have my graphics card fully functional?

Thankyou all.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Does PCIe2.1 graphics card work fully on Motherboards with PCIe1.1?*



Dongay Rajasekhar Panda said:


> Dear All Members,
> 
> My board is P5QPL-AM - AsusTek
> chipset Intel G41. Processor Intel Pentium 4.
> ...


Read this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html
*

PCIe slot revisions is not a problem.

Have you tried playing a game? Which card did you have earlier? HD 5450 is a low-end card btw. Real performance starts from HD 5570. We don't recommend HD 5450 to anyone.

But if you were using on-board Intel graphics earlier, then it is a pretty decent improvement nevertheless. Try playing games like FIFA 12, Left 4 Dead 2, Portal 2 et cetera.


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank You, Mr ICO,

I would try to install those games and will try to play... thank you verymuch.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup, you need to play games to notice the improvement. Otherwise, you'll not notice it.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, is GT 240 DDR5 worth 4k or can I get a better card for that price?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ amd hd5670 gddr5..


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got sig rig and also i got 8600gts. So my question is can i use 8600gts as phsyx card? if yes, then how?


----------



## d3p (Jan 4, 2012)

*@Kapil:* Your GPU can be used as a Physx card. *Click here*  for more.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ But when used as phyx card along with a card >560ti, the difference will be negligible.


----------



## d3p (Jan 4, 2012)

*@D6BMG:* If i'm not wrong then OP is using " MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC " so 8600GTS might show some bling blings.

I agree, if OP has a 560ti then its just waste, but not in the same case with 6950.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Megamind...

Another query @all : Is 14k good price for Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 6, 2012)

^^Better off with a 6950 1Gb or MSI 560ti TwinFrozer II/OC


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 6, 2012)

guys, i went to SMC international today.
i asked about HD7970.
the person there said they had ordered the cards, but then cancelled it.

*reason: much higher price than gtx580.  the HD7970 cost 35K.*

now spread the word around.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2012)

lol..why did they order HD 6990 then?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Better off with a *6950 1Gb *or MSI 560ti TwinFrozer II/OC



add MSI TFIII or Sapphire PCIE (dual fan version), they are worth.

i am on 900/1375 stock volt (from 800/1250) and temp during BC2 is 58~ these days. so you are under control for summer too!



clear_lot said:


> guys, i went to SMC international today.
> i asked about HD7970.
> the person there said they had ordered the cards, but then cancelled it.
> 
> reason: high price.  the HD7970 cost 35K.



its worth that!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 6, 2012)

Then try a different shop or order at places like Newegg. Obviously you wont find the latest cards for low prices.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 6, 2012)

order from newegg= international shipping+no international warranty= headache+no resale value in india.

IMHO.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

AFAIK newegg doesnt ship to India.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

clear_lot said:


> order from newegg= international shipping+no international warranty= headache+no resale value in india.
> 
> IMHO.



I think a hardware enthusiast (or should I use the word "freak"? ) should not be much afraid about purchasing from Amazon etc. as long as he is getting a good deal. Some hardware, like Gigabyte graphics cards, Crucial SSDs, most water cooling blocks etc. you can't get here locally. And regarding resale value, well, once the stuff is out of warranty, I think all the hardware are on same boat regardless of there place of purchase.

It's better if you can purchase locally, but sometimes, there's not many options available.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 7, 2012)

> AFAIK newegg doesnt ship to India.


Exactly.
i am talking about third party shipping companies, which means a lot of complications.

@ skud:
its a pity that a lot of great stuff does not come in india.

EDIT:

can someone please help me with this?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/151013-tata-sky-hd-32-tv.html#post1557445


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> *@D6BMG:* If i'm not wrong then OP is using " MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC " so 8600GTS might show some bling blings.



Sorry, I mistook the posting sequence.



clear_lot said:


> Exactly.
> 
> @ skud:
> its a pity that a lot of great stuff does not come in india.



You can always import them.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 8, 2012)

Which is the minimum required card for playing Assassins Creed series at full HD with all the settings maxed out with AA?
Thanks.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 15, 2012)

so has the hd7970 arrived in india?


edit:    *www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=hd7970&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

^ PrimeABGB.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 15, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> *@Kapil:* Your GPU can be used as a Physx card. *Click here*  for more.



Sry for late reply. Didn't understood the link what it shows that it uses physx? Btw i have to bridge both cards rite? sry for silly questions


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 16, 2012)

@ ico:
cant find on primeabgb.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2012)

^asus


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 16, 2012)

so whats the price?


----------



## unuckfut (Jan 17, 2012)

How much the Toxic 6850 will cost in india?
and is it available in any shops in delhi?


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

^about 9k.


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

clear_lot said:


> @ ico:
> cant find on primeabgb.


They were having some pre-order thing for 35k.


----------



## murzar (Jan 25, 2012)

*Processor: Intel E5700 3.0 Ghz Dual Core (Might Overclock upto 3.3Ghz)

MOBO: Asus P5G41T-M LX (PCIEx16 1.1v, i am guessing)

RAM: 4 GB 1333Mhz Transcend
*
I initially planned on getting the 6750 or the 6770 which came within my range. But people recommended that the mobo and processor would bottleneck the graphics card. So then I decided on the 6670. The same people said that as the 6670 was a PCIE 2.1 card, it would create problems with my mobo. Then I decided on the GTS450 (which i believe is similar to the performance of 6750?). Now the other people said that the 6750 was better than the GTS450 and that the 6750 was completely backward compatible with my mobo.

Now I am confused between them and i thought it would be better to get a more professional opinion from this forum.

6670 - 5900 rupees
6750 - 6400 rupees 
6770 - 7200 rupees
GTS450 - 6300 rupees


Thanks


PS: I have a Corsair CX430 V2 PSU.

PPS: I don't have money to get a better card.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2012)

All the current gen cards, including your GTS 450, are PCI-E 2.1 card n they are fully backward compatible with PCI-E 1.1. So, get the HD 6770 which is slightly better than gts 450. 2ndly, I don't think there won't be much bottleneck with any cards up to 6770. And regarding pricing, *HD 6670 is available around 5.4K in most of the Online shops and around 5K locally. My friend just bought one at 5K + 4% tax today in Kolkata. *

Also I think your mobo has PCI-E 2.0 compliant.

Regarding Graphics card prices provided by you, I thik GTS 450 has the best performance/price ratio. *But make sure it is the 1 GB GDDR5 version, currently lots of cheap DDR3 versions are available in the market which offers far lower performance than the GDDR5 version.* In fact, for all the chosen cards, make sure you're getting the GDDR5 version.

Now tell us what PSU or SMPS you're having? If it is a cheap local PSU from Frontech, Intex or Zebronics then they are not gonna support GTS 450 or other cards. Tell us the exact model number of the PSU.


----------



## murzar (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey!

I checked both the Zotac and MSI ones. Both are 2.0, hence asked.

Ok, i thought my mobo was 1.1, i guess i'll go with 6770 then. It costs 7200 here in chennai. Know any good retailers where I can get it from for cheaper?

BTW, I have a corsair CX430 V2.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Then no problem with the PSU, can easily handle even a HD 6850. And I think the price you've mentioned, get the GTS 450. If you're open to online purchase then check sites like:
1. Smcinternational.in
2. Theitwares.com
3. Deltapage.com
4. Techshop.in

All of them, specially the 1st three are very reliable and lots of members, including me, have experience with them.


----------



## murzar (Jan 28, 2012)

Today's Cool Deal !

How about that one? Are they reliable?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

yes. primeabgb is a trusted shop from Mumbai.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

RIP....this thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/148812-all-graphic-card-related-queries-here.html*


----------



## Champ (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies*

My present configuration 

CPU - AMD Athlon64 3200+
Mobo -Sapphire RS480 
GPU - None 
PSU - CM xtreme Power 380W
HDD - WD 250 GB sata 2 
Ram - 1 GB (DDR 400 Mhz)
OD  - Liteon Sata Drive

After my 6600Gt died 3 years back, I dont have any GPU in my system
Recently saw a deal for MSI 8800GT OC Edition in Rs. 2000

Basically planning to use system as HTPC and play .mkv files , my xbox dont support that format.

Now as TDP of 8800GT is 105W Obviously OC edition will have even higher TDP.
so my queries.

1. Can cooler master 380 w will be able to run mentioned 8800GT
2. Which is wiser decision (but 2nd hand 8800Gt in Rs 2000 or any new low range card say GT430/520/HD 5550 @3.5 K (former will have better performance but might not run in my system, later lower TDp and ofcourse Brand new )


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies*

Do you need HDMI to carry sound? For an HTPC, that is must. Get GT 430.

If you don't need sound over HDMI, buy 8800GT. Your PSU is not enough. I suggest sticking with GT 430 only.

And new PSU + 8800GT will cost around 4K. In 4K, you can buy HD 5670, which is a slightly faster card than 8800GT with much lower power consumption. Your PSU is likely to run HD 5670 fine, rather than 8800 GT.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies*

keep checking for used HD5670 instead of 8800GT. used HD5670 will cost ~3k but will offer better performance than 8800GT & can be overclocked (specially Sapphire with Arctic cooler).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies*

this -
For Sale : Graphic Card Sapphire 5670HD 1GB GDDR5


----------



## Champ (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> this -
> For Sale : Graphic Card Sapphire 5670HD 1GB GDDR5



And people say human bots dont exist

@ ico and Sam, Will be getting a GT 430/HD 6570 or may be a used 5670

Thanks All...


----------



## Udayan08 (Feb 4, 2012)

**** Need Graphic Card Buying Advice Thread ****

Hi Team,

I want to buy a New Graphic Card, I have mentions my PC specs / requirement below . Kindly Suggest...

My present configuration

CPU - Intel Q6600 @ 2.4 Ghz

Mobo -Gigabyte EP-45-DQ6

GPU - Zortac 9800 GT Eco Edition

PSU - CM xtreme Power plus 600W ( Model No : RS-600-PCAR-E3)

HDD(ALL SATA)  - Seagate 160 GB for OS
                         WD 500 GB for Apps / Games
                         WD 1 TB for Storage
                         Seagate 2 TB for storage

Ram - Corsair XMS2 6 GB (DDR2 800 Mhz)

Budget for New Card : 10k - 13 K

Game resolution: 1080p ( Usually on 40" TV  : Response time of 10ms )

Want to Play Crysis2 , battlefield3 GTA4 ( Unable to enjoy any of them right now)

Also suggest a online store OR Shop in NCR.


----------



## shikharrastogi (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: *** Graphic Card Buying Advice TEMPLATE ****

Hey guyz......
i want to buy a graphic card so that i can play upcomming games like GTA5 and all ....... and present games too like Crysis 2 , Battle Field 3 , Metro 2033 ,etc .
My current specs.....

AMD PHENOM IIX4 955 BLACK EDITION
2 GB X 2 RAM
ASUS M4A78LT-M LE
XFX RADEON HD 4670 1 GB DDR3
COOLER MASTER ELITE POWER 460W (will be upgrading it after 3-4 months to corsair cx 520 watt,dont worry about the PSU   )
18.5' monitor (1366x768)

i mostly wanted to buy the hd 6850 which is costing me about 9k to 9.3 k in nehru place .... my budget is max 9.5 k
Reply fast
thankx


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: *** Graphic Card Buying Advice TEMPLATE ****

For both of you HD 6850 is the best choice.

And you both need to get a reliable PSU as well. Cooler Master Extreme and Elite Power Series are not reliable.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 15, 2012)

Flipkart: PowerColor AMD Radeon HD6670 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


Is Powercolor a good company?


----------



## the1337est (Feb 15, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> Flipkart: PowerColor AMD Radeon HD6670 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
> 
> 
> Is Powercolor a good company?



Not one of the best, but it's good. Sapphire and MSI are the great.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> Flipkart: PowerColor AMD Radeon HD6670 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
> 
> 
> Is Powercolor a good company?




Yeah, its good.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2012)

That is not at all any good card, infact it is a poor choice. 1st of all this middle end cards like HD 6670, HD 5670 are not powerful enough to use the 2 GB of VRam. They are just for marketting gimmik. 

2ndly these cards come with 128 bit memory BUS and rely upon the high speed GDDR5 memory to get the high bandwitdh. So if you remove the GDDR5 from these cards and provide a cheaper DDR3 (Not even GDDR3) ram, more than 3 times slower than GDDR5 version, the cards will suffer from lower memory bandwidth and provide very poor performance compared to their GDDR5 counterparts.

Start reading this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Good in the sense referred to the company, not the card. Overlooked the 6670.


----------



## murzar (Feb 15, 2012)

By the way, forgot to let you guys know. I got the 6770! Trying it out on older games (2007-2008) for now. It runs great but I think it heats a lot.

The AMD overdrive is says 42 to 45 when idle and 67 to 74 while on load (that too old game? :O ).

I also expected my PSU to become hotter but I think it is around 55 to 60 while running a game. Is it normal?


Performance wise, no issues. Thanks guys! Owe you!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ normal for HD6770.



arnab.d287 said:


> Flipkart: PowerColor AMD Radeon HD6670 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card



why this card flops (Cilus's explanation in non-technical terms):

1. to use 2Gb VRAM you'll need to run games on Full HD + everything maxed out which this card can't handle. even 2XHD6770 in CFX mayn't be enough to handle such extreme gaming.
2. GDDR3 is slower than GDDR5. if not the clock then bandwidth. so hardly 1Gb will be used while the rest of the memory will be sitting idle forever. 1Gb fast VRAM is enough for this GPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

murzar said:


> By the way, forgot to let you guys know. I got the 6770! Trying it out on older games (2007-2008) for now. It runs great but I think it heats a lot.
> 
> The AMD overdrive is says 42 to 45 when idle and 67 to 74 while on load (that too old game? :O ).
> 
> ...



which game? which card (i mean company and model)?


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will be looking for HIS, Sapphire or XFX when I buy it.. (1gb it will be)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ go for Sapphire, MSI or Powercolor. no to XFX.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ go for Sapphire, MSI or Powercolor. no to XFX.



Ok. What about HIS?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> Ok. What about HIS?


Good.


----------



## divyam (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey.. Will anyone tell me the The Advantages and disadvantages of CrossfireX and SLI?
If there Is Another Thread about this, then please post the link... Thnxx


----------



## Skud (Feb 26, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> Ok. What about HIS?




HIS is OKish. If you find the IceQ version then they are good. Keep it as a last resort.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

divyam said:


> Hey.. Will anyone tell me the The Advantages and disadvantages of CrossfireX and SLI?
> If there Is Another Thread about this, then please post the link... Thnxx


*Advantages:* Better performance, more FPS.
*Disadvantages:* Configuration issues, game may crash, it may not work, or FPS could become lower, fixed by game patches or driver updates, but the problems could hinder gameplay for months till the fix comes.

My Take: Not worth it.


----------



## divyam (Feb 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> *Advantages:* Better performance, more FPS.
> *Disadvantages:* Configuration issues, game may crash, it may not work, or FPS could become lower, fixed by game patches or driver updates, but the problems could hinder gameplay for months till the fix comes.
> 
> My Take: Not worth it.



Are there any overheating or poor power efficiency issues also present??


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

divyam said:


> Are there any overheating or poor power efficiency issues also present??


Well, it does cause the card on top to heat up, but not that big of a factor if case has good ventilation.

Power draw will increase in load, but in idle power draw increases by a few watts only and zero watt for AMD 7xxx series, as second card is turned off(AMD 7xxx). Main issue lies with driver problems.


----------



## shikharrastogi (Feb 29, 2012)

hello......i wanted to know if i should get a radeon hd 6950(second hand from olx india with 1 year warranty left) with cooler master 600w PSU or a radeon hd 6850(new from smc international or cost to cost nehru place) for my existing cooler master elite power 460w....i asked on tomshardware if i can run hd 6850 on my elite power 460w and 85% of them answered that it could handle it with my 125 watt phenom IIx4 955 black edition (without overclocking) without any problem....but they also told me that i'd have to upgrade to a greater power supply anytime soon(after 6-7 months)....so what is your opinion? get a used hd 6950 with 1 year warranty and a cm 600w (3-4 mnths used) combo for rs 12000 or a radeon hd 6850 for rs 8500? please help me......


----------



## divyam (Feb 29, 2012)

I am Not tHat experienced with this but i have to say that you should wait a little while as the new Hd7850 and the HD7870 are about to be launched in early march.. Wait to see what price is on offer for the HD7850 and then decide on the new HD6850... And I cant Say about the olx thing.!1
Hope this helps.



tkin said:


> Well, it does cause the card on top to heat up, but not that big of a factor if case has good ventilation.
> 
> Power draw will increase in load, but in idle power draw increases by a few watts only and zero watt for AMD 7xxx series, as second card is turned off(AMD 7xxx). Main issue lies with driver problems.



Thnks mate...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

shikharrastogi said:


> hello......i wanted to know if i should get a radeon hd 6950(second hand from olx india with 1 year warranty left) with cooler master 600w PSU or a radeon hd 6850(new from smc international or cost to cost nehru place) for my existing cooler master elite power 460w....i asked on tomshardware if i can run hd 6850 on my elite power 460w and 85% of them answered that it could handle it with my 125 watt phenom IIx4 955 black edition (without overclocking) without any problem....but they also told me that i'd have to upgrade to a greater power supply anytime soon(after 6-7 months)....so what is your opinion? get a used hd 6950 with 1 year warranty and a cm 600w (3-4 mnths used) combo for rs 12000 or a radeon hd 6850 for rs 8500? please help me......



wait for HD7850. with that you won't need to change your existing PSU. also a new cooler master 600W? extreme power? don't go for it. your current PSU is low better


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

7850 with a 460w PSU? Doubt it. It will probably run but we don't know the power envelope of 7850 yet.


Any way CM extreme is cr@p.


----------



## digit06 (Mar 1, 2012)

am having a geforce fx 5200 with lot of problems


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

digit06 said:


> am having a geforce fx 5200 with lot of problems


Problems like what? Game not running?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> 7850 with a 460w PSU? Doubt it. It will probably run but we don't know the power envelope of 7850 yet.



7950 has 200W TDP (PowerTune Limit so real TDP will be lot less). 7770 has 100W TDP. so 7850 should have 150-160W TDP. HD6850 has a TDP of just 127W and 460W is sufficient for it so i expect same for HD7850 at least.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

It should be fine in that case.


----------



## clear_lot (Mar 2, 2012)

what are the prices of 7950 and 7970 in india?


----------



## Sachin2798 (Mar 5, 2012)

I Want to purchase a graphic card. my budget is upto Rs. 8000 what would U recommend me to purchase I am currently looking for GTX 550ti. I'm Currently playing games like Call of Duty:MW3, Assassins Creed Revelations, GTA IV, Just Cause 2 and NFS: the run.I want to play these games in 1024 x 768 resolution at medium or high graphics.
My PC specifications are:OS-Windows 7 64-bit
                                  Ram-2 GB
                                  Cpu-Intel Core 2 Duo e4500 2.20 GHz
                                  Graphic Card-8400gs
                                   PSU-?(dont know)


----------



## fireshots (Mar 6, 2012)

*Palit 9400 GT Super+ not working fine.*

Hello Friends,

 I have Gigabyte 945GCM-S2 mobo with Intel Dual Core 2Ghz CPU, Palit (Nvidia) 9400 GT Super+ 1Gb DDR2, 128 Mhz grafix card & PSU is 230V.

My PC has been working with great efficiency till 15/12/2011. (I bought it on 01/01/09) All of a sudden the video card is showing black screen, onboard video is working fine n due to this Im no longer able to play games, I used to play Burnout - Ulmiate PC box, Dirt 2 and Dirt 3. So can any body tell me aprt from re-inserting the video card and re-installing the fresh copy of drivers how can I resolve this issue as I have isolated this issue with other PCs too. The video card just shows black screen other PCs too.

So do I have a dead Video card or I have some chance of reviving it?! 

Note: Occasionally, I can see the display but as soon as I start the race on Dirt 3, it will conk off to black screen. (Remeber I have been playing these games for long on the sam PC).

Kindly suggest how can re-start my gaming using same card.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2012)

most likely the graphics processor or maybe the memory chips are gone. in both case, its dead and you'll need to get a new one as repairing a GPU mayn't be possible.


----------



## fireshots (Mar 6, 2012)

You r absolutely right buddy. 

i was also under the same impression, but u know how difficult it is to discard a grafix card for gamers like us.

Thanx for ur reply.


----------



## divyam (Mar 6, 2012)

Ati Radeon 7850 And 7870 Revealed... And The results are awesome so far..!!1
AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked : Radeon HD 7870 and 7850: A Paper Launch by Any Other Name


----------



## fireshots (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, wat do u think abt Zotac Nvidia GT240 1GB DRR5, 128 Bit @ 3350/-? Also will I have to change d PSU from 230V to a higher one?

Do u think its a better GPU than 9400 GT super+ ??? 

Thanx.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2012)

no point of spending money on those old GPUs. Performance wise the GT 240 GDDR5 version is just slightly ahead of 9600 GT. Although it is better than 9400 GT card, it is not at all suitable to handle current gen games.

If you're tight on budget, better get HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 version around 4 to 4.2K. It is equivalent to 9800 GT but consumes very less power and can be used with generic SMPS.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2012)

fireshots said:


> Hi, wat do u think abt Zotac Nvidia GT240 1GB DRR5, 128 Bit @ 3350/-? Also will I have to change d PSU from 230V to a higher one?
> 
> Do u think its a better GPU than 9400 GT super+ ???
> 
> Thanx.



check this: Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart

if you can't find HD5670 512Mb/1Gb GDDR5 anywhere, get the DDR3 version PowerColor Radeon HD5670 1GB DDR3. performance will be slightly lower than GDDR5 version.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 6, 2012)

Guys, does anyone have any idea of whether an HD7950 is compatible with a Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H motherboard?


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

No problem on compatibility front, bro.


----------



## fireshots (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank Clius,

Buddy, I did read abt the AMD 5670, it requires 400W PSU.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, i fit the card into the PCI-E slot, plugged in the power connectors, attached the display cable to the GPU and the monitor and started the computer. I attached the DVI cable to both, so the monitor just said "DVI no signal". With the VGA and HDMI cables, the message was repeated.

I fit my old 9500GT into the motherboard, and voila! Instant display! Cant understand where the problem is... 

My motherboard is a Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H, rev 1.3

Edit: same thing happened with my 17inch CRT yesterday. With the new card, the display never came on. But when i put the old card into the motherboard, the display came on as if nothing wrong had happened previously! The new card's fan is spinning, but nothing else is happening to show that its working...


----------



## fireshots (Mar 6, 2012)

I found Powercolor AMD HD 5670 DDR3 1GB 128 bit on Flipkart for approx 4050/- it also shows it will need 400W PSU n I have 230W. 

I dont wanna invest anything in PSU as I have to upgrade my entire system in few months.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 7, 2012)

fireshots said:


> I found Powercolor AMD HD 5670 DDR3 1GB 128 bit on Flipkart for approx 4050/- it also shows it will need 400W PSU n I have 230W.
> 
> I dont wanna invest anything in PSU as I have to upgrade my entire system in few months.



In that price you can get a gddr5 versions which is much much faster than the ddr3 version


----------



## fireshots (Mar 7, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> In that price you can get a gddr5 versions which is much much faster than the ddr3 version



Thanx Blue,

I will go to Lamington road for purchase n will surely look for DDR5 but my primary concern is that it should work with my existing 230W PSU on Gigabyte 945GCM-S2 mobo.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Well, i fit the card into the PCI-E slot, plugged in the power connectors, attached the display cable to the GPU and the monitor and started the computer. I attached the DVI cable to both, so the monitor just said "DVI no signal". With the VGA and HDMI cables, the message was repeated.
> 
> I fit my old 9500GT into the motherboard, and voila! Instant display! Cant understand where the problem is...
> 
> ...



Update the motherboard bios.Maybe some compatibility problem with HD7000 series of card in your MB current bios version.Updating bios can fix the issue.
Or test the HD7950 in your friend's computer.


----------



## unkal_sam (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys, i want to buy the HD 6670 DDR5. I'll be playing at 1366 x 768 on a Dell 18.5". What is the best price i could get it for in Mumbai? I was also looking for a case fan since mine didn't come with one, so should i go for a 120mm or would a 80mm fan suffice? Thanks

Phenom II X4 960T
Gigabyte M68-MT-S2
Corsair 4GB DDR3
Seagate 500 GB
550W PSU


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

6670 DDR5 version would be around 5k. And which case do you have?


----------



## unkal_sam (Mar 12, 2012)

X Tech

Also, Skud, could u help me with the names of a few shops where i could buy the card coz the ones i called up gave me a price of around 5.4k for the MSI 6670 (Don't know if its double or single fan). Is the 512MB version of the same card available??


----------



## mr.csk (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi

iam currently having a core 2duo machine(3 years old) and planning to buy a laptop and planning to use my desktop as a part of the home theatre system. Wish to connect my 42inch LCD to the CPU so that i can watch movies in HD.  I had a 8800GT OC edition and it got burnt out 3 months back coz of excessive gaming ...
Can you please suggest the BEST but CHEAPEST G.card i can buy for that purpose? No gaming, only watching HD movies on tv


----------



## Cilus (Mar 13, 2012)

mr.csk said:


> Hi
> 
> iam currently having a core 2duo machine(3 years old) and planning to buy a laptop and planning to use my desktop as a part of the home theatre system. Wish to connect my 42inch LCD to the CPU so that i can watch movies in HD.  I had a 8800GT OC edition and it got burnt out 3 months back coz of excessive gaming ...
> Can you please suggest the BEST but CHEAPEST G.card i can buy for that purpose? No gaming, only watching HD movies on tv



In most of the cases frying Graphics card occurs due to the poor PSU. Mention the exact model of the processor (Like Core2Duo e7200) and the PSU or SMPS so that we can suggest you the appropriate Gfx card.

For only HD Movies, HD 6450 or GT 520 is okay and available around 2.5K. But I'll recommend you to get a HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 version as it can handle more tweaks like Upscaling, noise reduction, Interlaced to Progressive conversion which can increase the output video quality dramatically.


----------



## sarosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,
I am posting here after a very long time. I have been using my Zotac 9600GT for quite a while, but not much for gaming. Recently I have purchased a dell 21.5 inch monitor with a native resolution of 1920x1080. I still use the old Acer 19 inch monitor as a secondary monitor. So currently I am running a dual monitor setup on the 9600GT and everything is fine.

However, after having this new display from Dell, I am once again getting tempted to upgrade my graphics card and get some gaming done. I will mostly play older games which I had 'downloaded' earlier but didn't play. 

So I guess my question is, is there any card I can buy for around Rs.6000/- or Rs.7000/- that will allow me to game at the resolution of 1920X1080 with the AA and AF maxed out. I will most likely play older games like Crysis, Terminator Salvation, James Bond-(forgot the rest), etc.

Or in other words, is there a card I can buy for a max budget of Rs.7000/- and what kind of performance will that card give me when I play Crysis at 1920 with AA and AF enabled and maybe maxed out. Surprisingly, the Zotac 9600gt is offering me 16, 20fps on crysis at medium settings at 1920 resolution, so it is playable, but I'm tempted to upgrade the card and max the settings to enjoy the new monitor.

My Cpu: Intel E6550 @ 2.33GHz
Ram: 4GB (3.24 usable)
Motherboard: Intel DP35DP


----------



## Tenida (Mar 14, 2012)

For 7k budget, I think Gigabyte HD7750 1Gb DDR5 will be the best option.
Check this *review*
You will get over 30 fps in cryris and other old games in medium setting.
Amd Hd7750 is equivalent to 6770 and its based on newer architecture and further driver support will give greater performance than older gen gfx card.
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91


----------



## sarosh (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, 
Thanks for that link, but it seems that the card is not as powerful. Maybe I'll wait a while and buy a card that will allow me to game at 1920 with AA and AF turned on. Because I game for the graphics only, not so much the game.

Just wanted to ask, what's this deal about the bit interface? I remember when I was buying the Nvidia 6600GT everyone was making a big deal of the bit interface, everyone was warning me to stay away from 128bit interface, only buy a 256bit interface card.My current 9600GT is a 256bit interface, but the link you sent me has a 128bit interface. 

So are the cards going back a step from 256bit to 128bit, or was that bit interface just hype?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2012)

@ Sarosh 

Go for HD 7750 its a good card for that price . As for 128 bit its a memory bandwidth the speed makes little difference from 256 " NOT BIG DIFFERENCE " also u get lot of performance for the price


----------



## sarosh (Mar 15, 2012)

Just a last request, could you please paste the equivalent link of the card on ebay.in
If I am not mistaken, that same card is listed on ebay for about 10K?

I signed up on SMC, made a profile, placed an order, but then they say they will only accept bank transfer or direct deposit from Kotak Mahindra. I send them an email and they said they will reply in 2 days.

Just as a last request, if you (or anyone else) could post the link for the card on ebay that would be great. Im looking for the best card I can buy in the budge of 6k to 7k.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

sarosh said:


> Just a last request, could you please paste the equivalent link of the card on ebay.in
> If I am not mistaken, that same card is listed on ebay for about 10K?
> 
> I signed up on SMC, made a profile, placed an order, but then they say they will only accept bank transfer or direct deposit from Kotak Mahindra. I send them an email and they said they will reply in 2 days.
> ...



SMC offers discount as well as free shipping. so it'll cost you less than ebay.



sarosh said:


> Just wanted to ask, what's this deal about the bit interface? I remember when I was buying the Nvidia 6600GT everyone was making a big deal of the bit interface, everyone was warning me to stay away from 128bit interface, only buy a 256bit interface card.My current 9600GT is a 256bit interface, but the link you sent me has a 128bit interface.
> 
> So are the cards going back a step from 256bit to 128bit, or was that bit interface just hype?



6600GT uses DDR memory maybe which were slow. read low clock rate. so a 256bit or whatever it uses was really helpful. with GDDR5 (on HD7XXX series), the clock speed is high so theoretical bandwidth is high too on a lower bus width. hence 128bit bus is enough. 256bit bus will raise the bandwidth even higher but the GPU doesn't require or say can't use so much bandwidth. 

9600GT uses GDDR3 ram which was slow.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm trying to build my gaming rig [full HD] in stages - as of now I cant afford to change proc+mobo+gpu BUT can invest 7.5k to 8K. I was wondering if I can get a Full HD monitor and in the next 4-6 months upgrade other components ?

Can my current *MSI R6670-MD1GD5*/components handle games at 1920*1080p [even if its on low settings] my system can handle almost any game at 1440*900 mid - high settings with decent frame rates.

***please refer to my sig for my present config** *


----------



## Pratz993 (Mar 17, 2012)

Which is better AMD HD7770 or Zotac 560GTX AMP edition?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

pratz993 said:


> which is better amd hd7770 or zotac 560gtx amp edition?



HD 7770.



Sorry for wrong post. The GTX 560 is better


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

Pratz993 said:


> Which is better AMD HD7770 or Zotac 560GTX AMP edition?



Ofcourse Nvidia GTX560 is better than hd7770
GTX560=AMD HD6870>HD6850>HD7770=gtx550ti>HD7750>HD6770=HD5770


----------



## Pratz993 (Mar 17, 2012)

@Tenida gud DEGREE of comparison......thanks man


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Ofcourse Nvidia GTX560 is better than hd7770
> GTX560=AMD HD6870>HD6850>HD7770=gtx550ti>HD7750>HD6770=HD5770



Nice comparison but GTX 560ti performance par with HD 6950 1GB . It even beats HD 6870 in many games


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> Nice comparison but GTX 560ti performance par with HD 6950 1GB . It even beats HD 6870 in many games


GTX 560 and GTX 560 Ti are different cards.  Tenida mentioned GTX 560.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes I mentioned  Nvidia GTX560 without Ti.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Ofcourse Nvidia GTX560 is better than hd7770
> GTX560=AMD HD6870>HD6850>HD7770=gtx550ti>HD7750>HD6770=HD5770



nah...

HD6850>HD7770>HD6790>GTX550Ti>HD7750


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nah...
> 
> HD6850>HD7770>HD6790>GTX550Ti>HD7750



Hd6850>Gtx460 768Mb>>HD7770>HD6790>GTX550Ti>HD7750>HD6770

But still there's not much difference between Gtx550ti and HD6790 in gaming


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Hd6850>Gtx460 768Mb>>HD7770>HD6790>GTX550Ti>HD7750>HD6770
> 
> But still there's not much difference between Gtx550ti and HD6790 in gaming




GTX460 are now EOL. you wont find them in stores probably. theres GTX560 1GB now. 

hardware canucks is very good review site. 
AMD Radeon HD 7770 & HD 7750 Review

difference between 6790 and 550ti varies between 2-8 fps.
and in few cases 7770 just touches 6850.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

Nvidia GTX460 768MB version is still available at Kolkata in-fact old card 9800Gt also available here.


----------



## koolent (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey, wanted to ask something..
*

WHAT IS THE LAUNCH DATE OF MSI R6770 TWIN FROZR II/OC ?

I AM NOT GETTING IT AROUND ANYWHERE, IS IT PRETTY OLD OR PRETTY NEW SO SHOULD I WAIT OR JUST MOVE ON ?*


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Hey, wanted to ask something..
> *
> 
> WHAT IS THE LAUNCH DATE OF MSI R6770 TWIN FROZR II/OC ?
> ...



6770 was launched last yr in india.

Before suggesting you something, just let us know for what purpose you are buying this card ???

What is your config details. Post your details Config along with your SMPS, motherboard & Processor also.

Third, let us know, what is the maximum budget ???


----------



## koolent (Mar 20, 2012)

d3p said:


> 6770 was launched last yr in india.
> 
> Before suggesting you something, just let us know for what purpose you are buying this card ???
> 
> ...



I have already been suggested this HD 6770... Well, configration goes:

CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.8 GHz
PSU- Upgrading to Corsair CX430 v2 with the card
RAM - Samsung 2GB DDR2
CARD Slot - PCI-E x16


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

If its not available, get some other model.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

6770 Twin Frozr II...that card never came to India in the 1st place. Instead, get the Cyclone version of the card at around 6.8K.


----------



## koolent (Mar 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> 6770 Twin Frozr II...that card never came to India in the 1st place. Instead, get the Cyclone version of the card at around 6.8K.



Uhh, can you tell me where to get it please or just a link to its specs..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Uhh, can you tell me where to get it please or just a link to its specs..



Cilus referred to this-
MSI R6770-MD1GD5 Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card


----------



## koolent (Mar 20, 2012)

Bt can I overvolt this thing to get a higher clock ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Bt can I overvolt this thing to get a higher clock ?



yes. all current gen GFX cards can OC. remember damage while OC is not covered in warranty


----------



## koolent (Mar 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> yes. all current gen GFX cards can OC. remember damage while OC is not covered in warranty



But the website doesn't say that it can be overvolted .. Now, can it be ? It has got Afterburner Bundled with it bt the website doesn't say it, please have a look here

And at what setting can I play GTA IV at Stock clocks ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

check bios for overvolting option
yes you can play GTA 4 can be easily handled by it


----------



## koolent (Mar 21, 2012)

ok thank you guys, will be getting the R6770.. 

Really soon. ..

Will post the pics then


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Which is better AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7690M with 1 gb of graphics or NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M with 2 gb of graphics. The laptops i found are hp envy 15-3017tx and customized dell xps15. Also both are at 75k. Hardare is almost same(dell contains 2760qm) so it depends only on graphics. So please tell me....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> Which is better AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7690M with 1 gb of graphics or NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M with 2 gb of graphics. The laptops i found are hp envy 15-3017tx and customized dell xps15. Also both are at 75k. Hardare is almost same(dell contains 2760qm) so it depends only on graphics. So please tell me....



The HD 7690 will be better


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The HD 7690 will be better



Even if it has only 1gb graphics


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> Even if it has only 1gb graphics



Check these-
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
AMD Radeon HD 7690M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Faster than GT 540m by atleast 20 FPS in most gaming benchmarks


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi im facing a wierd issue with my gpu whenever i power of my monitor it says chk signal cable and it needs to be reconnected again my monitor is samsung b2230 and gpu is hd 6670.
Plz help


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

Try another power supply if possible. Do you get same error if you connect to IGP?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Try another power supply if possible. Do you get same error if you connect to IGP?



No only with gpu


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Hi im facing a wierd issue with my gpu whenever i power of my monitor it says chk signal cable and it needs to be reconnected again my monitor is samsung b2230 and gpu is hd 6670.
> Plz help



Reset cmos.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 23, 2012)

What would be the expected cost of GTX 680 in local market. This card seems to be the idle choice for gaming @ 2560 X 1440 resolution


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Reset cmos.



Ohk will try resetting cmos
Morever the amd catalyst centre is the one which came with the driver cd ..... Do i need to upgrade them also


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

Download updated driver from AMD ATI site.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Download updated driver from AMD ATI site.



Tried both ...resetting cmos and upgrading driver nothing changed ...any otherway by which i can fix it


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

^^Have you change the option from onboard graphics to pcie in bios setting??


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^Have you change the option from onboard graphics to pcie in bios setting??



yes did that now working fine earlier it was pci now I changed it to peg

thnx for the help guys


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

Good now game hard


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2012)

Guys, a friend of mine is getting a used MSI 4850 512mb.
Which version of ATI driver is best suited for this GPU? 
And is there any add-on to be installed?

Or should i just install the latest avail. ?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> Which is better AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7690M with 1 gb of graphics or NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M with 2 gb of graphics. The laptops i found are hp envy 15-3017tx and customized dell xps15. Also both are at 75k. Hardare is almost same(dell contains 2760qm) so it depends only on graphics. So please tell me....



You're spending 75K for a gaming laptop that comes with HD 7690M!!!!!!!!!!

Buddy, don't mind but that is waste of money. On that price you can get a decent laptop with standard Gfx and a good Desktop which will beat even your 75K laptop.
Get a Core i3 + GT 540M based Laptop around 35K from Asus and Phenom II 955 + HD 6850 based Desktop around 45K.


----------



## jasku (Mar 24, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, a friend of mine is getting a used MSI 4850 512mb.
> Which version of ATI driver is best suited for this GPU?
> And is there any add-on to be installed?
> 
> Or should i just install the latest avail. ?



Use the latest, using the same with my 4870


---
I am here: *maps.google.com/maps?ll=13.067369,80.260465


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2012)

jasku said:


> Use the latest, using the same with my 4870



I see the 12.2 is the latest.. 

Also are these necessary?
1. HydraVision Package
2. AMD Media Codec Package
3. AMD Catalyst Application Profiles

The purpose of GPU is gaming & benching..


----------



## TheNapster (Mar 24, 2012)

Not really a graphics card problem yet I am having problem wid VGA driver!

I have an Asrock 775-195gl Chipset!
I Installed Windows 7!
I cannot find any driver for my VGA chipset!
None of them works on Windows 7!
I am having problem with the resolution!

Someone please help!


----------



## Cilus (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ Install CPU-z, run it, select the Motherboard tab and post a screenshot of it.  Do the same for the Graphics tab also. It will help us to understand the exact model and the chipset of the Motherboard as well as the IGP version. Normally LGA 775 mobo do have Intel GMA Graphics or RAdeon Xpress 200 chipset. Those drivers can be directly downloaded from AMD or Intel side if not available in Manufacturer's site.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 25, 2012)

temp of my 6670 while playing gta 4 reached 50  degrees are these signs of worrying


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> I see the 12.2 is the latest..
> 
> Also are these necessary?
> 1. HydraVision Package
> ...



those shouldn't take more than 10Mb per package. install them. may help later.



Blue Ripazah said:


> temp of my 6670 while playing gta 4 reached 50  degrees are these signs of worrying



nope.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm new here. Please help me buy a GPU within 7.5k or so. Reading the whole TDF I settled down to 
1- HD 6770 for 6.5k
2- HD 6750 for 6k 
3- GTX 550 Ti for 7.6k. 
Now, please suggest me a good one. And also suggest me an online shop which accepts cash on delivery as a payment option. Also, a good PSU within 2.5k is requested. 
And a last query, I have an IBall Pc case with a Psu. can I use the case again by removing the PSU? please help!!!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 27, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Hello guys, I'm new here. Please help me buy a GPU within 7.5k or so. Reading the whole TDF I settled down to
> 1- HD 6770 for 6.5k
> 2- HD 6750 for 6k
> 3- GTX 550 Ti for 7.6k.
> ...



Get corsair cx 430 v2....2.4k
And gigabyte 7750 or 7770 from smc international


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 27, 2012)

PSU:-      iBall 300W that came with case.
Budget:- 10k(PSU+GPU+case) 1400x900
Current config:  Intel C2Q Q6600, 2 gb ram, 320 gb HDD

one more question. can i get the GPU working in my old case with old crappy PSU removed?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 28, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> PSU:-      iBall 300W that came with case.
> Budget:- 10k(PSU+GPU+case) 1400x900
> Current config:  Intel C2Q Q6600, 2 gb ram, 320 gb HDD
> 
> one more question. can i get the GPU working in my old case with old crappy PSU removed?



Yes you can just add some exhaust  fans to the case..... by the whats the model number of your case


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ Thx for that info, but would not it get hot? i fried my 8400 GS that way!!!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 28, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> ^^ Thx for that info, but would not it get hot? i fried my 8400 GS that way!!!



That would have caused due to crappy psu what are the temps being displayed in hw monitor can post a screenshot

Morever what model is your cabinet is that a mini cabby or a mid tower ...you shud install exhausts in the cabby ....


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 28, 2012)

Man,I really don't know the reason. But, it was restarting constantly when I played any games.
And about, the Model thingy, I dont know it!! The screenshots? Well, the card is gone since 2 years. I threw it away when I got it fried!!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 28, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Man,I really don't know the reason. But, it was restarting constantly when I played any games.
> And about, the Model thingy, I dont know it!! The screenshots? Well, the card is gone since 2 years. I threw it away when I got it fried!!



At 10k u can get 7770 and corsair cx 430 v2 .... Thats my suggestion but wait for others to answer or create a new thread in graphic card section


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> ^^ Thx for that info, but would not it get hot? i fried my 8400 GS that way!!!



8400GS without any fan i guess?

Blue Ripazah is right. it can be the PSU also cause of which your earlier GPU fried.



V2IBH2V said:


> Man,I really don't know the reason. But, it was restarting constantly when I played any games.
> And about, the Model thingy, I dont know it!! The screenshots? Well, the card is gone since 2 years. I threw it away when I got it fried!!



bad PSU is usually the culprit. go for the combo Blue Ripazah mentioned. else, go for HD7750 if you want to go for a new cabby also. you'll need 2 fan for proper airflow. also not some small 80mm fan found locally. those just spin. can't cool.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2012)

oh.. i see.. Can you tell me which is better, HD 7750 or HD 6850 or GTX 550 Ti..
And plz suggest a cool cabinet with transparent side..


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

6850.

And tell the budget for cabinet.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 29, 2012)

Cooler master elite 310 with side panel will cost arnd 1.8k - 1.9k.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^^ thx all for your support, guys... 
just one more query.. any online shops with COD as payment option? Except flipkart(will be shopping on it if i dont get any other shops).. BTW, the shops you suggest me should accept COD in Aurangabad.. thx..

@skud 
my cabinet budget is around 2.5k..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 29, 2012)

I have not seen any online seller apart from Flipkart with CoD option outside its Shop Place.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2012)

i saw that option on shopmania.in... but on live chat wih representative, he said it is not so...


----------



## rcraktimc (Apr 4, 2012)

^ I have a query.
According to this thread "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/153488-guide-online-shopping-india-list-rating.html",
it looks like SMC, itdepot, itwares and many other sites provide COD facility.
Am I right or it means that information regarding COD in these sites is not yet acquired ?



> SMC International
> 
> FEEDBACK: Positive: 7; Negative: 0
> 
> ...



I'm asking this because I intend to buy the MSI R6850 from SMC.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

Not acquired yet I think. afaik, SMC doesn't provide COD.


----------



## rcraktimc (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

COD within the city. not throughout India (for ITWares, maybe others too)


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah.. i too need a COD option.. cuz its much reliable...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi guys ...i need graphics card suggestion...Budget -7 to 8k....mid range gaming

My config-
AMD-FX-6100 proci -3.3gHZ (still have not overclocked)
ASUS M5A88 M/B (has 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 )
CORSAIR 4GB x 2 -8GB-DDR3
Cooler master PSU 450W
Resolution - 1680x1050


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

@gopi_vboy

Would recommend a PSU too. Corsair CX430v2 @Rs.2200 approx

and a GPU like Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks techfreak.

what is the difference between amd hd 7xxx cards and custom made cards of same models from sapphire,asus,gigabyte?( like amd hd7770 and gigabyte 7770)

and you are recommending alternate psu for the one i have or to have it with it as multiple psu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

No. not multi PSU. alternate one 
But if you overclock, the FX will need lots of juice. Even the CX430 might be less.

The amd card is just the reference card. The makers(sapphire, asus, etc) use the reference card as a guide.
Almost same, difference is in coolers, factory Overclock(not much), etc


----------



## Gamersam (Apr 7, 2012)

hey which is the best graphic card which will play latest games for another 2-3 years under the price of 20k
should i also consider sli or crossfire modes so if you could even suggest me a mobo and cpu combo under 15k - 20k
made a new thread help


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Cooler master PSU 450W



If its CM GX450 you need not change the PSU..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Gamersam said:


> hey which is the best graphic card which will play latest games for another 2-3 years under the price of 20k
> should i also consider sli or crossfire modes so if you could even suggest me a mobo and cpu combo under 15k - 20k



Post your full config.

It would be better if you can CF MSI R6850. 
Intel Core i5 2400 @Rs.11000~
Intel DH67CL B3 @Rs.5700~
and a PSU - Corsair GS600 @Rs.4000~

You are not into Overclocking are you? IF you do, then you have to dig a bit more deeper into your pockets to get a k series proccy , Z68 mobo and a beefier PSU.


----------



## Gamersam (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks thetechfreak my conf.
Processor	AMD Phenom II x6 1090T	8800
Motherboard	Asus M5A88-V EVO	8050
RAM	G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL	1665
ZOTAC GTX 560Ti AMP - 13500 or MSI HD6950 TWIN FROZR III- 15500
HDD	Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB SATA Internal Hard Drive	 4,697.00
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1150
PSU	Corsair GS600	4000
Case	iBall Bullet Mid Tower Cabinet (Gaming) or nzxt lexa s - 4,509
Monitor	Benq 18.5" G922HDAL LED Monitor 5,985
Mouse	Razr cyclosa bundle - 2700
Keyboard	Razr cyclosa bundle - 2700
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control	500
UPS	APC 800VA	2800
i dont need the speakers 
total - now at internet its 60500


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Gamersam said:


> thanks thetechfreak my conf.
> Processor	AMD Phenom II x6 1090T	8800
> Motherboard	Asus M5A88-V EVO	8050
> RAM	G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL	1665
> ...



You posted the Razer cyclosa twice 
anyways the config you posted is good. The 6950 > 560Ti
if you are getting a gaming PC, imo a i5 2500 will be a better choice than a Phenom x6. will you be doing any rendering type of stuff? Then the Phenom would be more of a choice.

better if you would make a new thread in the PC config section and ask for suggestions 
or post in any older thread of yours if there.

This is the recommendation by the forum for 60k budget-


Spoiler





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14500
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|61761


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2012)

Gamersam said:


> hey which is the best graphic card which will play latest games for another 2-3 years under the price of 20k
> should i also consider sli or crossfire modes so if you could even suggest me a mobo and cpu combo under 15k - 20k



make a new thread.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> If its CM GX450 you need not change the PSU..



Yes its CM GX 450.

How do we determine the maximum range(memory and clock) of Gfx card that the PSU may support in case i don't overclock my fx proci.

Are those PSU calculators in their website reliable?Like this one -
Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 11, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yes its CM GX 450.
> 
> How do we determine the maximum range(memory and clock) of Gfx card that the PSU may support in case i don't overclock my fx proci.
> 
> ...



Use extreme outervision


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 11, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yes its CM GX 450.
> 
> How do we determine the maximum range(memory and clock) of Gfx card that the PSU may support in case i don't overclock my fx proci.
> 
> ...



Yes, they are quite reliable, and i would suggest you to turn the TDP usage to 100% to get a recommendation which is quite higher than the threshold wattage required



MegaMind said:


> Use extreme outervision



Both are same. Outervision has tweaked it's site for cooler master just for the promotion of their PSU. Rest is same. Both links are from same website just the themes are changed.


----------



## shuhailnp (Apr 11, 2012)

hello
i want to buy garphics card for my desktop . my budget is rs 2500 .
is nvidia gt520 or amd hd 6450 better ?
my desktop mother board (gigabyte 880gm - ud2h with amd phenom x4 945 ) has inbult hd 4250 so i m thinking for crossfireing hd 6450 as it increase performance ..
so what do u sujjest ?
this *www.flipkart.com/his-amd-ati-radeo...8Q--&ref=5fc7f530-6427-4b40-961f-be843bee9b2d

or this 
*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefo...8Q--&ref=5fc7f530-6427-4b40-961f-be843bee9b2d


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2012)

Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart. according to it, HD6450 is slightly better than GT520. but hybrid Xfire is a marketing gimmick. it doesn't work and some game actually slow down cause they can't utilize hybrid Xfire. instead, save more and go for GT240. it is selling for 1k more.


----------



## shuhailnp (Apr 12, 2012)

ok...


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everyone.... I was looking for some info regarding the Gtx 560

Is asus Gtx 560 (not the TOP one) or any other variant of gtx 560 available in kolkata? If it is, at what price?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Graphic Cards Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com
Why is this brand selling DDR3 version of GTX-550Ti and GTX-560Ti? AFAIK these two models dont have any DDR3 model ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 12, 2012)

Must be typo.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that a good brand? Never heard of it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 12, 2012)

Not among the top brands.


----------



## anurag007 (Apr 13, 2012)

i have amd athlon x2 dual core processor , 4 gb ddr2 and aoc crt moniter and zebronic 450w, is it ok to add ati 6670 ddr5 ?and can i play morden games in high texture?


----------



## koolent (Apr 15, 2012)

Which GFX Card is best for 5.7k ? and I'll get CX430 v2 for 2.5k..

Will be buying the PSU separately.. So, just tell me about the GFX. 

Thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

koolent said:


> Which GFX Card is best for 5.7k ? and I'll get CX430 v2 for 2.5k..
> 
> Will be buying the PSU separately.. So, just tell me about the GFX.
> 
> Thank you.



Get this.
HD 6670


anurag007 said:


> i have amd athlon x2 dual core processor , 4 gb ddr2 and aoc crt moniter and zebronic 450w, is it ok to add ati 6670 ddr5 ?and can i play morden games in high texture?


 well it will be able to Handle just about anything at resolution upto 1366x768


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 6670.i was able to max out games @ 1366 x 768 like crysis 2,Ac revelations,batman ac,syndicate,nfs run etc dont know abt others though.


----------



## koolent (Apr 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> *Get this.
> HD 6670*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-radeon-hd-6670-1-gb-ddr3-graphics-card/p/itmd4f6shhvfzhum
> well it will be able to Handle just about anything at resolution upto 1366x768



I want to overclock it too, So I think I will need a DDR 5..?? 
or else I will take this.. 

My budget is 5.7k


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 15, 2012)

you can overclock that GDDR3 to GDDR5........

the little devil just needs more voltage


----------



## koolent (Apr 15, 2012)

Okk.. So, if I provide it more voltage through my CX430 v2, can I increase the DDR thingy ??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ you are really badly confused. you have PM'd me & posted about GPU so many times in so many different thread. get HD6670 only. no playing with voltage is not safe. usually you'll have to flash a new bios that allow higher voltage.


----------



## koolent (Apr 15, 2012)

^ uhh.. I am really sorry for being that confused, actually I have to regulate the budgets.. I am sure that this one is the final one...     



Well, yep playing with BIOS is not reccomended.. So, I basically want to know that how can I OC it, afterburner ??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2012)

memory can be overclocked by 100Mhz using AMD CCC. Core can be overclocked 100-150Mhz using same software but beyond that afterburner is required.


----------



## koolent (Apr 15, 2012)

ok.. So basically everything except overvolting can be done by afterberner ?? Even the fan speed ?? I don't think the shader clock can be increased .. ??


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

Afterburner-Recommneded Highly for All Kind Of GPU Overclocking for beginners to play on safe side without much confusion.


----------



## koolent (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ I don't think 6670 can be overvolted..


----------



## koolent (Apr 18, 2012)

OR CAN IT BE?? I am thinking of flashing it with the 6850 BIOS..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

first buy GPU. then keep flashing. and don't complain if you end up getting a black screen.


----------



## koolent (Apr 19, 2012)

^^  Want to get the MAX out of my budget.. .. I'll flash only if games don't work..


----------



## Skud (Apr 19, 2012)

koolent said:


> OR CAN IT BE?? I am thinking of flashing it with the 6850 BIOS..




Best of luck flashing. Flashing a 6850 BIOS on a 6670 is a great way to get a 5k worth of paperweight.


----------



## koolent (Apr 20, 2012)

Which one should I flash it wid then ??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ please stop acting like a noob. HD6670 is sufficient for most games. overclocking it at stock voltage is the best you should do. other than asingh (jaskanwar has done as his GPU has dual bios), nobody else here have tried this flashing thing. so first buy then overclock and play.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 20, 2012)

Most of the suggestions you guys are making  is not getting into his head properly..
BTW koolent with reference to your reply to Skuds's post i assume you are not known to exact meaning of paperweight which is synonymous to *JUNK.*

Stop worrying about Which BIOS to flash to your new GPU Until you havent used it yourself and have not gone unsatisfied with its performance.


----------



## koolent (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ That helps.. Sorry fr acting like that SAM.. . I will OC it to its limits first and then if I am not satisfied (0.0000...1% chance), I will contact Him then.. Thanks.. .

Sorry for the inconvenience caused..


----------



## sabchat (Apr 21, 2012)

I want to buy the HD 6670.Which brand should I buy it? How much PSU do I need to run alongwith i7 2600k and 16gb ram? Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2012)

sabchat said:


> I want to buy the HD 6670.Which brand should I buy it? How much PSU do I need to run alongwith i7 2600k and 16gb ram? Thanks in advance



The least I would recommend is to get this- CORSAIR GS600 Gaming Series 600W Power Supply


are you into Overclocking?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 21, 2012)

sabchat said:


> I want to buy the HD 6670.Which brand should I buy it? How much PSU do I need to run alongwith i7 2600k and 16gb ram? Thanks in advance



Sapphire will be good.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ Sapphire is good but MSI Dual fan version is better and available at the same price.

Koolen, first buy the GPU, check its performance with different games, do some mild overclocking. Once you're familar with all those stuffs, then try overvolting, BIOS modding etc. However, I don't think BIOS mod of HD 6850 will work with a HD 6670.
Listen carefully, BIOS mod only works with same cards of different versions most of the time. For example you can flush the BIOS of a reference HD 6850 with the BIOS of a MSI Cyclone overclocked version of 6850.

In other case BIOS MOD work when a lower level card is basically partially disabled version of a higher end card by using BIOS setting. For example HD 6970 and HD 6950. Some versions of HD 6950 are basically HD 6970 with one shader processor clusters disabled in BIOS. Here BIOS mod of a HD 6970 into a HD 6950 can unlock the later one to the former one.

In your case, since HD 6670 is not the shader disabled version of any higher end cards, you can only try with the 1st option. But first get accustomed with overclocking and then go for that.


----------



## sabchat (Apr 22, 2012)

Whats the price of 600w cooler master in Kolkata? and will the sapphire one work with asus board?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 22, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:
Zebronics 450W
2. What is your budget?
Ans:
3000
3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:
1280 x 800 ( Max res of my monitor )
4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:
 pentium e2220 , asus p5g41t-mlx , 4gb ddr3 Hynx ram ,



After so much searching I found two options 

radeon hd 6450 
Flipkart: HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB GDDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


or 
geforce gt520

Flipkart: Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GT 520 G.One Signature Edition 1 GB GDDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card



which will be best for me ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

sabchat said:


> Whats the price of 600w cooler master in Kolkata? and will the sapphire one work with asus board?



Cooler Master not recommended. Get this one instead Flipkart: Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU: Psu

also which Asus board? Post your full configuration. the card should work anyways if the PC is not a ancient one.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans:
> Zebronics 450W
> 2. What is your budget?
> ...



either HIS Radeon HD6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2537 or Zotac GeForce GT240 1GB GDDR5  @ 3293

PS: GT240 is lot better than GT520 or HD6450. totally worth the money.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> either HIS Radeon HD6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2537 or Zotac GeForce GT240 1GB GDDR5  @ 3293
> 
> PS: GT240 is lot better than GT520 or HD6450. totally worth the money.




that ddr5 gt 240 costs 3441 in flipkart .
3293 is for ddr3 version


----------



## SunE (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Just click on the link and see properly. Both the GDDR5 and GDDR3 versions cost the same,i.e., 3293


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 23, 2012)

how much is the cost of GTX 680 in Local Market?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 23, 2012)

SunE said:


> ^^ Just click on the link and see properly. Both the GDDR5 and GDDR3 versions cost the same,i.e., 3293



Wow , It was 3441 when I checked ( Maa Kasam )

but now it is 3293 . Ok  i will go for this bcz its gddr5  must be better than ddr3


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 23, 2012)

Ordered for gt 240 1 gb ddr5 at Sam's suggestion .

Thanks thinkdigit 
Thanks Sam


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 23, 2012)

clear_lot said:


> you can overclock that GDDR3 to GDDR5........
> 
> the little devil just needs more voltage



omg


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> how much is the cost of GTX 680 in Local Market?



should cost atleast 28k or even higher depending where you stay


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> how much is the cost of GTX 680 in Local Market?



"Might reach the local market next week priced ~34K" 

- Delta peripherals Owner(Deltapage.com)


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 25, 2012)

guys ,

radeon hd 5570 1gb ddr3 and geforce gt 240 1 gb ddr5 

both costs same at flipkart ( 3293 )

My question is which one is better


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2012)

GTX 680 costs between 34.5k to 37.5k for varrious models and is available on mdcomputers.in , hardwire.in and theitdepot.com


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> guys ,
> 
> radeon hd 5570 1gb ddr3 and geforce gt 240 1 gb ddr5
> 
> ...



you have already ordered GT240. Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart. GT240 GDDR5 = HD5570 GDDR5. GDDR3's performance is lower than GDDR5.


----------



## d!Abl() (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys please help me decide between these two cards:

ASUS - Graphics Cards- ASUS HD7770-DC-1GD5
Price: ~10K

AND

MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC
Price: ~8.5K
    
As I have read the reviews the MSI cyclone performs better than Asus. But Asus is new 7 Series and thus offering better lower temps and power consumption. Also I can overclock the Asus card but the MSI card is already overclocked quite a bit, so overclocking it further will only add to temp and power consumption which I dont want. Can you please guide me?

I have 550W TAGAN PSU, so I dont think that should be a problem.


NOTE: My max resolution is 1440X900


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

go for 6850 anyday over 7770.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

Particularly as lesser cost.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 26, 2012)

How much is the cost of GTX 680 in local market?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of GTX 680 in local market?



~35K for reference model..


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooomphff !!! Successfully installed Gt240 

My fonts appear little blurred , donno why .

Never thought installing will be this simple .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Oooomphff !!! Successfully installed Gt240
> 
> My fonts appear little blurred , donno why .
> 
> Never thought installing will be this simple .



Nice. Congrats
anyways try this for a font fix
Fonts in Windows 7 are fuzzy/blurry... - Microsoft Answers


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2012)

When price of ati 7850 will be decreased . And is it the best option for a 15.6k ???


----------



## joybliss21 (Apr 28, 2012)

i want to buy a new Graphic card..

My config is--

Power supply - corsair 500W, 82%efficiency
Processor - AMD Phenom II X4(955 black edition, 3.2Ghz)
Motherboard - Gigabyte 880GM
Monitor - Samsung 20" LED(res 1600x900) 


suggest me what should i buy?? budget is 8000-10000.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2012)

iittopper said:


> When price of ati 7850 will be decreased . *And is it the best option for a 15.6k ???*




Yes. Regarding price cut, don't expect them soon.




joybliss21 said:


> i want to buy a new Graphic card..
> 
> My config is--
> 
> ...




MSI HD6850 Cyclone. Or 560 (non-Ti) if available at 10k.


----------



## akshayb (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys,

Do you suggest nvidia 440 or an AMD card of the similar spec, within 5k?


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 28, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Oooomphff !!! Successfully installed Gt240
> 
> My fonts appear little blurred , donno why .
> 
> Never thought installing will be this simple .



Press the "Auto" button of your monitor.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

akshayb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you suggest nvidia 440 or an AMD card of the similar spec, within 5k?



HD5670. GT240 is faster than 440.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2012)

akshayb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you suggest nvidia 440 or an AMD card of the similar spec, within 5k?



My vote goes to the HD 5670. Its pretty much the best choice in your budget


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2012)

Even HD 6670 1GB DDR5 is available for around 5.3k locally.


----------



## beastrider (Apr 29, 2012)

Am looking for Graphic card for a friend of mine for games like call of duty MF3..
Current config:
Processor-Pentium Dual-Core E5500 @ 2.80GHz.
Motherboard-Jetway i31gm4

Suggest a Graphic card within 3k budget.. 

Thank you.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 29, 2012)

SunE said:


> GTX 680 costs between 34.5k to 37.5k for varrious models and is available on mdcomputers.in , hardwire.in and theitdepot.com



This is outrageous. 7970 costs 37K and GTX 680 which is economical than 7970 is having the same cost in local market


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 29, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Press the "Auto" button of your monitor.



My font problem is now automatically gone  Donno what happened



beastrider said:


> Am looking for Graphic card for a friend of mine for games like call of duty MF3..
> Current config:
> Processor-Pentium Dual-Core E5500 @ 2.80GHz.
> Motherboard-Jetway i31gm4
> ...



Go for GT240 1GB DDR5  I just purchased it from flipkart at 3293/-


----------



## beastrider (Apr 29, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> My font problem is now automatically gone  Donno what happened
> 
> 
> 
> Go for GT240 1GB DDR5  I just purchased it from flipkart at 3293/-



Thanks Mate..Even i had the GT240 in mind..A good VFM card..


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2012)

beastrider said:


> Thanks Mate..Even i had the GT240 in mind..A good VFM card..


 ya you can go with gt 240 or ati 5570 . it will run at 30-35 fps at 1440*900 with high-medium setting.
PS - the game is too short - i ended in 5 hour on normal difficulty


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2012)

MSI GTX-560 Twin Frozr II vs MSI HD 6870 Twin Frozr II. 
Which one is better? Any idea about the cost?


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

Performance wise same I guess. No idea about current pricing.


----------



## falumittir (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

my config is core 2 duo 2.8
mobo intel dg41ty (i know !)
4gb ram

suddenly my existing graphics card died....was using 9500 GT XFX....need suggestion on buying a new one max budget 4 - 4.5k...4k is preferrable..

thanks in advance 

Palash


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

what Power Supply Unit do you have? 
get the Sapphire HD 5670. Should be easily available locally at 4k. Ask MD computers at Kolkata.


----------



## falumittir (May 3, 2012)

Hey,

thanks for replying.....i have a Zabronix platinum 500 watt....i m in Bangalore rgt now....planning to buy from filpkart..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

it will handle the card easily 
the card mentioned above costs 4.4k on flipkart which is just in your budget


----------



## falumittir (May 4, 2012)

^^ thanks buddy


----------



## dijju (May 4, 2012)

Update:
Ok so I finally decided between for the following laptops:
for your reference the model names are: hp pavilion dv6-6151tx 
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC (A3D56PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products

& 

hp pavilion dv6- 7010tx
HP Pavilion dv6-7010tx Entertainment Notebook PC (B0P38PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products

Because dv6-6151tx(i7 2670qm) has got 4gb cpu ram and 2 gb gpu ram(amd 6770m), whereas dv6-7010tx (i7 3610qm) has got 6 gb cpu ham and same 2 gb gpu ram(nvidia 630m)

Which one should I opt for?


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2012)

I need a bit of help here. 
Can someone please list the compatible graphics cards with adobe premier pro cs4?
Budget is 7-10k.

Its kind of urgent,so quick accurate replies will be appreciated.

anyone?


----------



## hari.vgl (May 8, 2012)

Will the Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card from flipkart work with my Intel DG31PR motherboard and Frontech 450 SMPS (here: Buy Frontech 2414 SMPS P4 450WATTS (FT) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews ) ?

OR is there any other better card than GT240 for less than 4000 rupees which will work with my config.

Like the GT440 , HD6450, HD6570, HD4670, HD4650 , HD5570 , HD5670


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2012)

@hari The HD 5670 is THE best GPU for your budget. If you find one in budget, get it without thinking twice 

The Frontech will hold only if you dont Overclock(which I dont think you do anyways  )


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me some supported gpu's for premiere pro cs4 within 7-10k?


----------



## hari.vgl (May 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @hari The HD 5670 is THE best GPU for your budget. If you find one in budget, get it without thinking twice
> 
> The Frontech will hold only if you dont Overclock(which I dont think you do anyways  )





But see this:: Solved graphics card pci express 2.1 will work with 1.0 dg31pr - Windows 7 Forums

Regarding this board they say that pci express 2.1 cards are not being supported. Just go through this page.

There seems to mixed opinions on cards working and not working.


----------



## saswat23 (May 8, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Can anyone please tell me some supported gpu's for premiere pro cs4 within 7-10k?



Get the GTX-560. Its the best option for you at this budget. It will costs around 11k or less. But which PSU do you have? Get a good branded 500W PSU if you have local/generic PSU. 
And how did you unlock Athlon-II X3 to Phenom-II X4? AFAIK Athlon-II X3 can be unlocked Athlon-II X4.


----------



## Jripper (May 9, 2012)

The card is not for me. its for my brother. and he has an fsp saga II 500.
Any other cards that support premiere pro cs4? What about ati cards like 7750/6850 etc? (I'm asking because the budget is a bit of a concern. the lesser the better).


And I just used my motherboards acc to unlock the processor. And I dont know about other  athlons but mine unlocked into a phenom II x4 b35(as per cpu z). However no L3 cache so the "phenom" is just a name here.


----------



## rider (May 9, 2012)

Is anybody wants XFX Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR5 (directX 11 compatible) graphic card? It's a year old but I hardly use it for for 6 months. It's in perfect condition with 2 years warranty. Its much much stronger than GT240 and 9800GT. It's much much stronger than GT 240 and 9800GT. I bought it for 5.5k, but now I am selling for only 3.2k. It works fine on 450W power supply. Anyone who is interested can message me.


----------



## phil2097 (May 9, 2012)

after a lot of consideration i narrowed down to two graphics card for my final upgrade
HIS iceq x turbo x hd6870 about 12000/-
             or
MSI Cyclone PE 6850 about 9000/-

my config:
phenom II 960T
msi 890GXM g-65 mainboard
2*4gb ddr3 corsair vengeance ram
2hdd (1tb & 3tb)
fans and other accessories

im using CX430 at the moment so that will cut very fine with the 6850 but according to the research it just might be ok.

the question is how much performance improvement can i except from the 3k difference on the 6870 over the 6850 and is it worth buying 6870 and upgrading to a corsair gs600 psu

any other alternatives??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2012)

@phil If you dont want to Overclock, the CX 430v2 will be enough.

Also if you want to play all the games at HD resolution with maxed out graphics, the HD 6870 will help. But 6850 isnt that bad either. Its around 10% slower than the 6870.

Read a detailed comparison here  Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review


----------



## hari.vgl (May 9, 2012)

Can someone please help fast. As i asked earlier will a 2.1 card like the 5670 be compatible with my Intel DG31PR. There seems to be mixed opinions on the net. Please see this:: Solved graphics card pci express 2.1 will work with 1.0 dg31pr - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

AFAIK, All the PCI-E versions are backward compatible with older ones. So the card should work fine. But there are some issues with the older motherboards. Better update the BIOS of your motherboard with the latest one available from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
AnsSU: Antec VP550W v2.3


2. What is your budget?
Ans:  10,000/- ( Max )


3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1920 x 1080 ( Max Monitor Resolution )



4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: 

cpu intel core i7 2600k. 3.4Ghz(turbo 3.8Ghz), 8mb L3 cache, 4 core, 8 threads
with HT
MB: Asus P8Z68 V Pro
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 4GB X 2 (1600Mhz) = 8GB
PSU: Antec VP550W v2.3
HDD: Hitachi 2TB 7200RPM 32MB cache
Monitor: Viewsonic VX2250wm-LED


Can You Please suggest a Graphics Card . Its for my friend


----------



## phil2097 (May 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @phil If you dont want to Overclock, the CX 430v2 will be enough.
> 
> Also if you want to play all the games at HD resolution with maxed out graphics, the HD 6870 will help. But 6850 isnt that bad either. Its around 10% slower than the 6870.
> 
> Read a detailed comparison here  Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review



its not the cx430 V2...its the old one,,,Cx430
im thinking its the same hardware without the 80% effecience tag
any way thats not the issue is...
so if i were to use 6870 i will need to buy a GS600 psu for future compatibility
hmmm...im guessing 6850 then huh?


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> AnsSU: Antec VP550W v2.3
> 
> 
> ...



HD6850 Cyclone OC'd


----------



## phil2097 (May 10, 2012)

^^^ he's right^^^get the 6850 msi cyclone power edition...at that price bang for the buck.....


----------



## Saaby (May 10, 2012)

what if the budget is stressed further up..


----------



## maverick786us (May 10, 2012)

Now that the price of 7970 has gone done due to GTX 680 in US. What is the updated price of 7970 in local market?


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Now that the price of 7970 has gone done due to GTX 680 in US. What is the updated price of 7970 in local market?


Same old same old, actually buying the 7970 is stupid in india atm as its still costlier than 680.


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2012)

yes may be wait for 670 release


----------



## rajnusker (May 11, 2012)

Guys I have a Asus P8H67-M, it has two PCI_E 2.0 slots (16x, 4x).. One is already accumulated by my HD6870..  but the second slot runs @4x, so in future can I upgrade to HD6870 CFX? I mean would that 4x cause any bandwidth/performance issue? Some say 4x is fine for HD6870, some say 4x will slow down both cards.. Please advice, I want to have to 2x performance most reviewers are getting.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Guys I have a Asus P8H67-M, it has two PCI_E 2.0 slots (16x, 4x).. One is already accumulated by my HD6870..  but the second slot runs @4x, so in future can I upgrade to HD6870 CFX? I mean would that 4x cause any bandwidth/performance issue? Some say 4x is fine for HD6870, some say 4x will slow down both cards.. Please advice, I want to have to 2x performance most reviewers are getting.



The CFX will work but on the 4x slot the card wont perform to its full potential


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Guys I have a Asus P8H67-M, it has two PCI_E 2.0 slots (16x, 4x).. One is already accumulated by my HD6870..  but the second slot runs @4x, so in future can I upgrade to HD6870 CFX? I mean would that 4x cause any bandwidth/performance issue? Some say 4x is fine for HD6870, some say 4x will slow down both cards.. Please advice, I want to have to 2x performance most reviewers are getting.



What resolution you're using? If it is 1080P then you can go for it, performance difference is not more than 8%, even with gtx 480.


----------



## rajnusker (May 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The CFX will work but on the 4x slot the card wont perform to its full potential



Will it hinder the performance of the card on 16x slot?




Cilus said:


> What resolution you're using? If it is 1080P then you can go for it, performance difference is not more than 8%, even with gtx 480.



Yeah, 1080p. Do you know anybody who has done that? And what about heat?  You see the slots are placed quite close to each other. Airflow problem?


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

AMD DRIVERS
Hey guys i updated my HD 7750 drivers.But still it's showing it as 12.3 :/ while i installed 12.4


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> AMD DRIVERS
> Hey guys i updated my HD 7750 drivers.But still it's showing it as 12.3 :/ while i installed 12.4



strange. did you do a proper reboot? 

Read this by the way- AMD Catalyst Driver Stuck On 11.5 - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## Sujeet (May 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> AMD DRIVERS
> Hey guys i updated my HD 7750 drivers.But still it's showing it as 12.3 :/ while i installed 12.4



Remove Drivers and do a fresh install.


----------



## rajnusker (May 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> AMD DRIVERS
> Hey guys i updated my HD 7750 drivers.But still it's showing it as 12.3 :/ while i installed 12.4



Steps for installing latest drivers:

Uninstall the old drivers, don't reboot if asked by AMD setup
Use DriverSweeper to remove the leftovers and reboot
Install latest driver and reboot again
Enjoy latest drivers


----------



## phil2097 (May 14, 2012)

a friend of mine is lending me his XFX 6850 for a year as he is going abroad (good for me!!) but his motherboard does not have an igp so i was planing to buy a low end graphics card like gt240, gt 520, hd6450, hd5450 any of this so that his computer is usable after i took the hd6850 from him. i will buy probably buy the 7870 later if they are still around next year or an 88xx series if they come out next year. thats not the issue though

i am sending home my old msi 890gxm g-65 motherboard which has the hd4290 igp and might be able to hybrid crossfire either 6450 or the 5450 graphics later on.

or im thinking of buying the gt240 or the gt520 to give him and later when i get it back was planning to use it as a physX card only beside the 7870 or the 88xx series card later on my system 

i have gone through most of the forum regarding physX use alone for such low end cards but as i am going to buy one anyway to barter with the XFX6850 might as well get a good deal


budget is under 3k so, any ideas???


----------



## funskar (May 14, 2012)

*phil2097*

Get gt240


----------



## phil2097 (May 14, 2012)

funskar said:


> *phil2097*
> 
> Get gt240



that was quick...thanks but will the physX thing work later on or is it another gimmick?

and is that faster than hybrid 5450 and 4290?


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2012)

I uninstalled The drivers 
and installed 12.4 fresh! 
Still it shows 12.3 
I guess its AMD'S problem


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2012)

^^ Then I guess you have downloaded the 12.3 driver wrongly becuause I am using 12.4 driver from the day of its release and it is showing 12.4 properly.


----------



## rajnusker (May 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I uninstalled The drivers
> and installed 12.4 fresh!
> Still it shows 12.3
> I guess its AMD'S problem




Used DriverSweeper?


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Then I guess you have downloaded the 12.3 driver wrongly becuause I am using 12.4 driver from the day of its release and it is showing 12.4 properly.



Nop i have downloaded 12.4 correctly lets check when 12.5 comes out


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

phil2097 said:


> that was quick...thanks but will the physX thing work later on or is it another gimmick?
> 
> and is that faster than hybrid 5450 and 4290?


PhysX is a gimmick. GTX 240 is the card to get. Much faster than HD 5450/6450.

Hybrid graphics with HD 4290 is of no practical use.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (May 16, 2012)

Guys, need a little help...
My configuratn is : AMD Athlon X2 (2.9 GHz)
                          2GB RAM, Win 7 32-bit.
Which one will be better? HD 5570 or HD 5670???


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2012)

^^6670 or 6770 will be better. But before anything else, please post which PSU/SMPS you have ???


----------



## iGamer (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Nop i have downloaded 12.4 correctly lets check when 12.5 comes out



Try Atiman uninstaller (*Do search for the latest version*), people having similar problems have reported it as the best ATI Driver uninstaller.
You might want to run it through an anti-virus test though before using it.


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^^6670 or 6770 will be better. But before anything else, please post which psu/smps you have ???



hd7750...


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2012)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Guys, need a little help...
> My configuratn is : AMD Athlon X2 (2.9 GHz)
> 2GB RAM, Win 7 32-bit.
> Which one will be better? HD 5570 or HD 5670???



Whenever asking for suggestion, do mention the budget. Otherwise prepared to flooded with endless suggestions.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 16, 2012)

Aww Don't me mean 

HD5670 is better. If budget is no constraint then you can get a HD7970 its a better option performance wise


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (May 16, 2012)

Sorry about that  I have a 450W power supply. And graphics cards are not available in our area, so I have to buy from flipkart.
I don't want any costly card, just the cheapest that can play crysis 2 -like games.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 16, 2012)

Brad of PSU please. Also Not Costly etc are subjective. Also At what resolution you will play?

See 15k can be costly for some but Cheap for some also.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 16, 2012)

Which is better ATI 6670 or zOtac Geforce gt 430gt 4gb synergy edition??


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (May 16, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Brad of PSU please. Also Not Costly etc are subjective. Also At what resolution you will play?
> 
> See 15k can be costly for some but Cheap for some also.



Below Rs. 5000. Resolution is 1366 x 768. The PSU is from zebronics with no power for PCI-e card, so I need a card that can run only from the PCI-e slot.
I have shortlisted HD 5570, HD 5670 , GT 440.

THANKS


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

HD5670 among the ones you mentioned. But better get this one

Flipkart: HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2012)

@Rajdeep Get the HD 6670. The best card for your budget


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Which is better ATI 6670 or zOtac Geforce gt 430gt 4gb synergy edition??



 4Gb memory for GT430. Zotac should be awarded "Top Consumer Misleading Company of 2012" award.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

4GB FOR GT 430 :O


----------



## shikharrastogi (May 18, 2012)

hey i was thinking of getting a graphics card under rs 35,000.....thinking of the gtx 680 (cause of physx and great 3D support!).....should i go for hd 7970?well i came to know that gtx 680 is the fastest single gpu card in the world...soo.....n dont worry about my PSU its a corsair tx850 .....n guyz please please dont tell me i dont need physx effects n it wont make a difference! today not much games support physx(only 10-15 games i guess..)but in future i guess physx will be a common feature in all the games.....


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 20, 2012)

Dont owrry about Physx.

Get HD7970 or GTX 680 you cant get wrong with either of it.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2012)

shikharrastogi said:


> hey i was thinking of getting a graphics card under rs 35,000.....thinking of the gtx 680 (cause of physx and great 3D support!).....should i go for hd 7970?well i came to know that gtx 680 is the fastest single gpu card in the world...soo.....n dont worry about my PSU its a corsair tx850 .....n guyz please please dont tell me i dont need physx effects n it wont make a difference! today not much games support physx(only 10-15 games i guess..)but in future i guess physx will be a common feature in all the games.....


Go for GTX680, cause:

GTX680: Better FPS, and PhysX
HD7970: Less FPS, no PhysX.


----------



## maverick786us (May 22, 2012)

I want this video card. Its the top video. In terms of perfomance it is faster than stock GTX 680 and most important thing, its power consumption and temprature is way less than a stock 680. Where can I get it in local market?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2012)

Top is not available locally as of this moment, you can go for vanilla:

*www.flipkart.com/search/a/all?quer...9f6ac69-c110-4465-8058-2c7ad6f07867&selmitem=

Has Cash on delivery.

But your processor and ram will be a severe bottleneck, PSU is ok, but you need to buy a sandy/ivy bridge system or max you get out of that setup is 50% of its performance.


----------



## stainly (May 22, 2012)

i want to buy a graphic card under 7k 
my config
Intel i3 2.93
LCD 1600*900
PSU frontech 480W

I want to play games like metro, crysis 2, mirrors edge at medium or high settings
should i go for ATI or Nvidea


----------



## maverick786us (May 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Top is not available locally as of this moment, you can go for vanilla:
> 
> Online Shopping India | Buy Books, Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Electronics, Accessories, Lifestyle Products | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



No I will use it with the new rig that I will upgrade within few months that will have IVY Bridge and 16GB RAM with either 27 / 30 inch display having 2560 X 1440 or 1600 resolution. That card will is designed for these resolutions


----------



## rider (May 23, 2012)

If anyone interested to buy a year HD 5670 1GB DDR5 with 2 years warranty.
Buy it from here LINK
The reason its pricey because it doesn't need any powerful PSU. It is compatible with a normal typical 450W.
There is not much difference in performance in comparison to HD 6670. Infact HD 6670 needs 500W PSU, so more expensive to plug overall.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 23, 2012)

which is better 6850 2gb ddr5  or 6870 1 gb ddr5


----------



## phil2097 (May 23, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> which is better 6850 2gb ddr5  or 6870 1 gb ddr5



2gb ddr5 is an overkill unless you are looking for eyefinity

get the 6870 stock performance is enough to power through most games in high settings HIS iceqX TurboX version is a good choice but other cheaper 6870 also available

oh and by the way instead on banging head for the GSM 500w PSU ()...invest in a good one like Corsair CX500...


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 24, 2012)

phil2097 said:


> 2gb ddr5 is an overkill unless you are looking for eyefinity
> 
> get the 6870 stock performance is enough to power through most games in high settings HIS iceqX TurboX version is a good choice but other cheaper 6870 also available
> 
> oh and by the way instead on banging head for the GSM 500w PSU ()...invest in a good one like Corsair CX500...



the card is not for me its for a friend and he is having seasonic 700watt psu


----------



## phil2097 (May 24, 2012)

^^oh! my bad  ..was looking at your specs....
still 6870 is the way to go.....your friend will also be able to X-fire later if he wants to!!!


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (May 26, 2012)

What will be price for MSI Radeon 5770?


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

hey guys which one is latest driver..

Check Release Dates..

*i49.tinypic.com/21j7s08.png


Looking MSI R5450 MD1GD3h/LP  windows 7 32 bit


----------



## rajnusker (May 26, 2012)

^Get it from AMD's official site -.-


----------



## Allu Azad (May 29, 2012)

Guys , whats the difference between nvida 290 series and 300 series drivers ?

i cant find any official clarification


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Guys , whats the difference between nvida 290 series and 300 series drivers ?
> 
> i cant find any official clarification



This official blog should help -
GeForce R300 Drivers Rock New Features, Performance  NVIDIA


----------



## nbaztec (May 29, 2012)

And the AMD HD7770 price cuts haven't come in for YIndia yet :S

SMC still selling MSI one @ 9.1k.


----------



## phil2097 (May 30, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> What will be price for MSI Radeon 5770?



that's a really old model man....i haven't seen prices in most of the online shops might be around 6000/- ~ 7000/- not sure but for the range you are better off with an AMD6770 series or an Nvidia 550 series


----------



## rider (Jun 1, 2012)

How to know warranty of XFX HD 5770 1GB DDR5?
If there is some problem how to get service in warranty, cause the bill is lost.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

rider said:


> How to know warranty of XFX HD 5770 1GB DDR5?
> If there is some problem how to get service in warranty, cause the bill is lost.



Have a look at the manufacturing date on the box. That is the last best bet to claim warranty as bill is lost. But I think a bill has to be presented to claim.


----------



## rider (Jun 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Have a look at the manufacturing date on the box. That is the last best bet to claim warranty as bill is lost. But I think a bill has to be presented to claim.



how many years of warranty I would get in XFX?
I got my bill! dated april 2011 so how to get service with my bill?


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 2, 2012)

HI friends,I'm having a 450W PSU and have finalised with the AMD radeon HD 6670 Graphics card for my PC.But confused with these two.Pls suggest me the best among these two.The former one has the fan+cooling sink which the latter doesn't have.
1.HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

LINK

2.Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

LINK

Also pls tell me whether they are big enough to occupy 2 slots or not? 
Waiting for your replies...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dont get either of those. They are DDR3 model. For 5.3k you can easily get the DDR5 model which is much faster.


----------



## yogesh89 (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to purchase a laptop for gaming (not hardcore). So please help me to choose from the following config :-
1. i3 2370M / 4GB / 500GB / 2GB 540M (approx Rs. 35000)
2. i5 2430M / 4GB / 750GB / 2GB 540M (approx Rs. 43000)
3. i5 2450M / 4GB / 500GB / 1GB ATI 7670M (approx Rs. 45000)

So please help me in taking a decesion keeping in view the gaming and VFM factor.
Also let me know whether i3 or i5 (1st/2nd option) will make much difference in gaming performance as all other config is same.


----------



## rider (Jun 4, 2012)

yogesh89 said:


> I want to purchase a laptop for gaming (not hardcore). So please help me to choose from the following config :-
> 1. i3 2370M / 4GB / 500GB / 2GB 540M (approx Rs. 35000)
> 2. i5 2430M / 4GB / 750GB / 2GB 540M (approx Rs. 43000)
> 3. i5 2450M / 4GB / 500GB / 1GB ATI 7670M (approx Rs. 45000)
> ...



core-i5 2450M / 4GB / 500GB / 1GB ATI 7670M


----------



## yogesh89 (Jun 4, 2012)

rider said:


> core-i5 2450M / 4GB / 500GB / 1GB ATI 7670M


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
Also please let me know the decesion between 1st and 2nd option as there is a price difference of Rs.8000. Whether there will be any improvement in gaming if i move from i3 to i5 (remaining config will b same).


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi guys,I have almost finalised on the Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6770 but at nearly extra Rs.200 HIS has the same card,same config but with the cooling and heatsink fan..In flipkart most people have bought the sapphire and the reviews are fine with the sapphire one.What should I go for..?

Also Do anyone know about this card price in Chennai?


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

A friend of mine intends on purchasing an AMD Radeon graphics card but he is confused between the HD 6xxx and HD 7xxx series.

He intends on purchasing a graphics card manufactured by Micro Star International.
His initial choice was the _R6950 Twin Frozr_ but within this itself, he is further perplexed whether to opt for the *Twin Frozr II/OC* or the *Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC*.

Does the 6950 have an equivalent in the 7000 series? If so, then what is it?


Awaiting your replies.


----------



## koolent (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually HD 6950 being a pretty nice GPU., consumes really huge power. The 7xxx series is basically AMD's latest arcitecture and the bet yet. It has the right amount of power consumption and performance..

For 6950 go for the Twin Frozr III/OC as it has a freaking great cooler and unlocked stuff for you to OC it.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 5, 2012)

Or better get 7850..which will deliver similar/better performance with half the power consumption!!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know why to consider HD 6950, especially the custom PCB cards which cost around 16K where HD 7850 is available within 15.5K. Apart for lesser power consumption (It consumes power euqal to HD 6850), it also performs better, specially in DX11 titles where it is very close to HD 6790 or GTX 570.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 6, 2012)

Recently installed Nvidia 301.42 driver for MSI GTX560Ti
*i.imgur.com/lZvUP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RsAfL.jpg

But other than adaptive vsync, whats the other benefit I can get from this new driver. I want smoother game-play without any tearing.

After enabling Adaptive Vsync, I am getting more smooth game-play than before.


----------



## prateek007391 (Jun 9, 2012)

MoBo GA-M68MT-S2P.

Suggest Some Starter Graphic Card. I don't want to do a lot of gaming as the PC belongs to office however a lot of programs runs simultaneously and the PC goes slow because of Low Memory, Already installed 4GB ram but still 
I think Graphic Card would be required to speed it up a bit more.


----------



## koolent (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Please mention your rigs Processor and your Budget too..


----------



## prateek007391 (Jun 9, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^ Please mention your rigs Processor and your Budget too..



I have Phenom II X4.

About Budget something below 10K would be good, something that can give more value for Money.


----------



## koolent (Jun 9, 2012)

prateek007391 said:


> I have Phenom II X4.
> 
> About Budget something below 10K would be good, something that can give more value for Money.



PSU too.. Power will be needed to power the guy if you want it to be about 10k.


----------



## prateek007391 (Jun 9, 2012)

koolent said:


> PSU too.. Power will be needed to power the guy if you want it to be about 10k.



PSU is Corsair vs450


----------



## koolent (Jun 9, 2012)

Get the HD 7770 or of you have margin of wattage, get HD 6850..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys , if i install and run games from my external hdd ( which has single usb 2.0 connection ) will it reduce performance ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Guys , if i install and run games from my external hdd ( which has single usb 2.0 connection ) will it reduce performance ?


Awful long load times, even level load times.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Awful long load times, even level load times.



Other than load times , any other performance problems ?

I mean after loading a level , will it run fine ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Other than load times , any other performance problems ?
> 
> I mean after loading a level , will it run fine ?


No, I think, just give it a try.


----------



## $ilver[-]EAD (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I need some basic or entry level graphics card that would be fine to do moderate and light gaming but my system is old (4 years old) so, suggest me something good.

Compaq Presario SG3470IL 
MoBo: MS7525 ver1.0 (have PCIe x16 slot but that's 1.0)
Intel Core2Duo E4700
Have 2x1GB RAM installed

and the PSU is Bestec ATX 250 12z. Please also let me know if i need to upgrade this PSU to a better one, after all it's just 250watts.

My budget is upto 5K but can consider upto 8k if needed.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 11, 2012)

Please suggest a descent graphics card under Rs 5k

            My config..  Dual core E2200
                             Asus p5gcmx/1333
                            And 450 Watt PSU 
What about this one.. 

And I want to buy a 2gb ddr2 ram too .While I have kingston 2Gb 2RX8 PC2 6400U 666 12  
RAM attached in one slot Can I attache this ram in 2nd slot. 
My motherboard supports 667mhz RAM


----------



## Saaby (Jun 11, 2012)

@Alluazad....yeah give it a try Allu.... btw nice avatar


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 11, 2012)

Saaby said:


> yeah give it a try Allu.... btw nice avatar



I Can't understand..
What are you saying ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Please suggest a descent graphics card under Rs 5k
> 
> My config..  Dual core E2200
> Asus p5gcmx/1333
> ...



Well although the PSU is not that good you can make the card work. Just dont overclock either card or processor. There might be a bit of bottlenecking but in most scenarios the performance you will get should be good.

edit: RAM should work fine too .


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Well although the PSU is not that good you can make the card work. Just dont overclock either card or processor. There might be a bit of bottlenecking but in most scenarios the performance you will get should be good.
> 
> edit: RAM should work fine too .



What bottlenecking ??

I am asking because after lots of try my father is agree to buy a new GC and RAM...
Will they both work fine ???

or please suggest a GC which will perform best in my config. ,


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What bottlenecking ??
> 
> I am asking because after lots of try my father is agree to buy a new GC and RAM...
> Will they both work fine ???
> ...



They will work fine. You shouldn't feel any performance problem. In short bottleneck means that the Graphic Card might not perform to it's full potential.
But games will work flawlessly nonetheless


----------



## Saaby (Jun 11, 2012)

@NitrousNavneet...   I was talking to Alluazad

For around 5k, check HD5670 or GT240. both r gud performance cards for the given price.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2012)

Get 6670.


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 12, 2012)

HEy,
nvidia just launched 600 series cards,
so when will it be available to buy like GT 640 card?


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me a good card which can run with 180W PSU ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Can anyone tell me a good card which can run with 180W PSU ?


A credit card 

Seriously, nothing.



sam_ir said:


> HEy,
> nvidia just launched 600 series cards,
> so when will it be available to buy like GT 640 card?


Few more months. Or never. No news yet.


----------



## sam_ir (Jun 14, 2012)

here is the news:
Anandtech

tech2.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

sam_ir said:


> here is the news:
> Anandtech
> 
> tech2.in



They are coming soon. Maybe a month or so 
Reviews-


Spoiler



*Gtx 670 2gb*


GeForce GTX 670 2 GB Review: Is It Already Time To Forget GTX 680? : Giving GK104 A Haircut


*media.bestofmicro.com/T/V/336739/original/gtx%20670%20front.jpg
More photos-





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/U/0/336744/original/gtx%20670%20top.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/U/336738/original/gtx%20670%20back.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/A/336718/original/3dmark%20overall.png


Quite very impressive 



and also-

*GT 640*

*Nvidia GeForce GT 640 Review: Cramming Kepler Into GK107 : GeForce GT 640: Nvidia's Entry-Level Gambit*


More photos-


Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/6/C/339780/original/Afox%20GT%20640%20front.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/9/339777/original/Afox%20GT%20640%20back.jpg


*media.bestofmicro.com/6/B/339779/original/Afox%20GT%20640%20Fan.jpg


----------



## AVT (Jun 15, 2012)

*HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870 IceQ GPU 1 GB*

I live in Delhi NCR area and room temperatures touch 35-40 degrees here. (I don't have an AC). 

Is anybody having the card can inform me, will it run cooler than other comparable cards and if it does do you think it justifies its price (around 13k when 7850 are available in 15k range). I live in a hot dusty climate and want a low maintenance cards and its claims of a cooler working seem like a very desirable trait in my future rig.  

 I don't overclock and never plan to.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ think this will help.

My HD 6950 is idling @ 52 C. At load it is 86 C.

HD 7850 is a lot cooler than that from reviews.


----------



## AVT (Jun 15, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ think this will help.
> 
> My HD 6950 is idling @ 52 C. At load it is 86 C.
> 
> HD 7850 is a lot cooler than that from reviews.




Thanks. It helps. So this means even though I m a miser I'll grit my teeth and go for 7850. Do you think 13 processors will bottleneck the GPU performance ? (initially was going for 15 2400)


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys,I have a question regarding HD6670 Radeon and ASUS P5N E SLI Compatibility?
Hi,Im currently using g Geforce GT240 1GB DDR3 graphics card but it has stopped working since a couple of days.I am now planning to purchase PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6670 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card there have been multiple websites which i have gone to which suggest that Asus P5N E Sli does not support the new AMD Cards but this is something i have seen only for HD6850.I m unable to see anyone using P5N E SLI using HD6670 Graphics card.All i need to know is will this graphics card work on the configuration below

Motherboard:Asus P5N E SLI

Processor:Core 2 Duo E6750

RAM:4GB DDR2

Hard disk drive:1.7 TB

PSU:400 Watts Zebronics Platinum

Based on that i would go ahead and book the 6670 Graphics card.Please advise me if this would work for sure?

Would appreciate any help on this

thanks in advance.

anyone?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2012)

1st of all, very poor choice of Graphics card version. Buddy, 6670 is a great card when paired with GDDR5 memory. It touches the performance of GTS 450 or HD 6750. But when you pair it a slower DDR3 memory which is more than 2 times slower than GDDR5, the performance drops to GT 440 level, no matter how much Video Memory you put into it.

These value cards like GT 430/440, HD 6670 and 5670, GTS 450 can't use more than 1 GB of memory and manufacturers just replace the high end GDDR5 memory to higher sized far cheaper and less performance based normal DDR3 memory (not even GDDR3, which is still better than DDR3) for creating marketing Gimmik.

Get the Sapphire/MSI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @ 5.4K

I have checked different websites regarding your concern and find out that there are certain issues with AMD 6000 series PCI-E 2.1 cards with the board's PCI-E 1.1 slot.

However, I've checked for the new BIOS for your Motherboard and it looks like Asus has addressed these AMD card related problems with the BIOS Version  1406. Download it from here: ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5N-E SLI


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Cilus,Thanks for getting back to me on this...i im not sure if ddr5 memory works on my motherboard...if it does i will go for the one you abe suggested do you have an idea if it will work on p5n e sli


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2012)

Buddy, don't get confused; the Graphics card memory has nothing to do with the Memory support of your Motherboard. Any Graphics card which has a PCI-E X16 interface will work any Motherboard with a PCI-E X16 slot, irrespective of the hardware used in the Graphics card.

Better have a read  of this Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html

It will clear all your doubts.


----------



## koolent (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ No problems. Get the DDR5 version from Sapphire. You are not going to use 1 GB memory to the fullest and if you even get more memory, you will not be able to use it. Limited by DDR3.

So get the sapphire one.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Jun 16, 2012)

That helped out a lot in deciding thanks guys.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> They will work fine. You shouldn't feel any performance problem. In short bottleneck means that the Graphic Card might not perform to it's full potential.
> But games will work flawlessly nonetheless



OK RAM is arrived and I attached it..
NOw the Problem is :-
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg707/scaled.php?server=707&filename=capturessj.jpg&res=landing

Where is remaing 0.63 gb RAM ( 4gb-3.37gb = 0.63) ??


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^ have you checked if the memory is being dedicated to the on-board Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 of your motherboard? a quick check in the bios if you are not sure


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 17, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> OK RAM is arrived and I attached it..
> NOw the Problem is :-
> *desmond.imageshack.us/Himg707/scaled.php?server=707&filename=capturessj.jpg&res=landing
> 
> Where is remaing 0.63 gb RAM ( 4gb-3.37gb = 0.63) ??



Cause you are not using any discrete graphics card.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Cause you are not using any discrete graphics card.



Asus Eah4350 Silent Graphics Card


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jun 19, 2012)

hey guys,

i wnt ti buy a new GC so i wntd to know which one is better(just performence wise)

the 1GB HD5670 DDR5, 1gb 4770 DDR5 or 9800 GT DDR3.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ 1 GB 5670 DDR5 is the best option among them.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool my card is idling at 37/38


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 19, 2012)

Who handles the warranty of Zotac graphic cards in Delhi ? are they a good brand for nvidia GPU's ?

 i am looking to buy a GTX680 within 2-3 days. either online or in delhi (nehru place).


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2012)

^^
SmartLink handles the RMA for Zotac. Its a good brand for sure. But go for it only incase other brands are not available or overpriced coz Zotac AFAIK runs a bit hotter.

Guys, found the cheapest price for GTX-560: www.flipkart.com/msi-nvidia-n560gtx...ACUC&ref=f2843820-9494-4ba4-8beb-77d9cc7bb879 
Only 10.3k, well around the price of HD 6850.

Even cheaper here: MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2012)

Guyz my GC blew up today( R.I.P 8400gs )

I want something beefy.. gonna game @ 1280*720 (BF3, MW3,Crysis2, Batman:AC... in mind)
I'm planning to spend 7k on my GC.. & a decent PSU for 2.5k

my rig>>>

E7500@2.93GHz
asus p5qpl-am
2 GB ram
WD green 500GB
Win 7 ultimate 32 bit.

also inform me if my cpu will bottleneck.


----------



## vkl (Jun 20, 2012)

@Chaitanya
pick hd6770 for 6.3k and corsair cx430v2 for 2.3k.
MSI R6770-MD1GD5


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 22, 2012)

Which HD 7870 card to buy?
Specify price as well please


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 22, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Which HD 7870 card to buy?
> Specify price as well please



Look for Sapphire one. Would be around 21k-22k.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 22, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Look for Sapphire one. Would be around 21k-22k.



Okay... deciding between Sapphire and Gigabyte now.. Any pointers?


----------



## koolent (Jun 22, 2012)

Sapphire has better RMA and services. Some of the custom coolers from Sapphire are amazing. So just go for Sapphire between the two.


----------



## uk123 (Jun 23, 2012)

My present spec as follows : MB: DG45ID onboard graphic, RAM:4GB, CPU: Core2Quad 9400-2.66ghz, Monitor: Benq-24" LCD-2412HD, cabinet: I-ball sparsh with 250wpsu, wireless mouse&KB, 5.1 Artis speaker system. I used to play games at low setting, now i want to play at moderate setting preferably up to 1080p, hence like to upgrade GPU and PSU.. budget for GPU+PSU is 9000/-. 
On some internet search thinking of purchasing GPU Readon HD7750 (MSi/Gigabyte/Saphire) and CPU-coolermaster extreme power plus-450W or FSP saga500w.. Pl suggest which GPU/CPU combination will be good for me or some other brands, GPU.. also kindly suggest good and cheapest deals from online store.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

uk123 said:


> My present spec as follows : MB: DG45ID onboard graphic, RAM:4GB, CPU: Core2Quad 9400-2.66ghz, Monitor: Benq-24" LCD-2412HD, cabinet: I-ball sparsh with 250wpsu, wireless mouse&KB, 5.1 Artis speaker system. I used to play games at low setting, now i want to play at moderate setting preferably up to 1080p, hence like to upgrade GPU and PSU.. budget for GPU+PSU is 9000/-.
> On some internet search thinking of purchasing GPU Readon HD7750 (MSi/Gigabyte/Saphire) and CPU-coolermaster extreme power plus-450W or FSP saga500w.. Pl suggest which GPU/CPU combination will be good for me or some other brands, GPU.. also kindly suggest good and cheapest deals from online store.



That GPU is enough. also upgrade the PSU to atleast something like a Corsair CX430v2. Avoid Cooler Master PSU's


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2012)

E7500@2.93GHz
asus p5qpl-am 
2 GB ram
WD green 500GB
Win 7 ultimate 32 bit.
Corsair GS500 500W


Gaming @ 720p

Gonna buy either of 6770 or 7750 still confused..
I found 6770 better of both..
Can anyone please tell me if my processor will bottleneck my graphics card while playing crysis 2 & battlefield 3

My budget is 7.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2012)

buy 6770 as your PSU support it and the extra power it requires won't make much difference in the electricity bill anyway. If you go for 7750 grab the OC version from Gigabyte.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2012)

Man the well

WILL MY PROCESSOR PROVE A BOTTLENECK????????????????
Pls tell me i'm dying here.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it might unless you overclock your processor. I had E7200 and it was bottle necking HD 6850 @ 1366x768 , even with decent overclock. Finally bought i5 2500k, can't be more happy.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay i overclock my processor to something like 3.5GHz...
will it reduce bottleneck considerably??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

You will be fine with a HD 6770 with the processor you have.


----------



## Derozio (Jun 25, 2012)

I have an HP a6123in machine with Leonite2 (P5LP-LE) motherboard with Dual Core 1.6Ghz, 3GB DDR2 RAM, 300W PSU and a Geforce 8500 GT 512 MB DDR2 graphic card. I wanna upgrade my graphic card. My max budged is between 5-5.5k. What's the best bet? My motherboard won't run cards which are based on PCIe 2.1 bus configuration so MOST Radeon cards are out of the equation. Please help me, guys!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 25, 2012)

PCIe x16 interface is backwards compatible. Pcie x16 2.1 card can work on a Pcie x16 1.0 slot. And as far as the specifications of your mobo say you have the PCIe x16 slot. Get HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 @ 5.5K. It is supported by your mobo. But i think that it might be bottlenecked by your dual core 1.6 ghz.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Guys, What you Think about MSI GTX 680 Lightning, will it be available in India soon enough? 
I was just going to buy GTX 680 of Asus dc 2 version when i saw and stopped seeing this on site. 

My Budget is 35K


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Arnab said:


> Hey Guys, What you Think about MSI GTX 680 Lightning, will it be available in India soon enough?
> I was just going to buy GTX 680 of Asus dc 2 version when i saw and stopped seeing this on site.
> 
> My Budget is 35K



7970 better choice IMO

see this - *i.imgur.com/7Uxgo.png

*i.imgur.com/Ipula.png

Read some more here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142384-amd-hd-7000-series-37.html


apparently the Driver update has made the cards a lot faster


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi.. Ugh. Guys suggest an OCable HD 7750 please..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 26, 2012)

Gigabyte HD 7750 OC Edition ~ 7k


----------



## sidkarode (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

My 3 year old Sapphire HD 4870 has stopped working. So I am planning to get a new one in the range of Rs 11-12.5k. After considering recommendations given in this forum as well as Googling around a bit, I have narrowed it down to Sapphire HD 6870 and HIS 6870 IceQX.
Since IceQX seems to run cooler, I am thinking of getting that. My earlier card would idle at 60 degrees and on load would hit in excess of 80 degrees! (inspite of having a spacious cabinet and proper airflow)
My queries are:
1) Is HIS a reliable brand? So also, any idea as to who is their authorised after sales service/ warranty provider here, in Mumbai? 
2) Are IceQ Turbo or Turbo X versions available in India (esp. in Mumbai)? If yes, what is the premium one would have to shell out for either of them, over and above the "stock" IceQX?

I plan to use the new card for next 2-3 years minimum.

My present 3-yr old config is:
AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3 Ghz
Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H MoBo
4 GB DDR2 @ 800Mhz
Corsair TX 650 PSU


Thanks in advance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

^^

Get this 

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Graphic Card


----------



## Derozio (Jun 26, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> PCIe x16 interface is backwards compatible. Pcie x16 2.1 card can work on a Pcie x16 1.0 slot. And as far as the specifications of your mobo say you have the PCIe x16 slot. Get HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 @ 5.5K. It is supported by your mobo. But i think that it might be bottlenecked by your dual core 1.6 ghz.


I've searched the backward compatibility thing all over the internet and have garnered mixed reception. It works for some people while it doesn't for others. People who go with 2.0 never have any problem with 1.0 but quite a lot of people have problems with 2.1 cards if they have 1.0 bus. So, I do appreciate your answer, but I would like to know if there's an nVidia card that I can buy in that price range and get the best bang for my buck..or maybe you can suggest some 2.0 based ATI card. I've seen some 2.0 ones but they're far too rare and expensive. Thank you. 

Just to reiterate:
Dual Core 1.6Ghz
3 GB DDR2 RAM
Geforce 8500 GT 512 MB DDR2 
Leonite2 P5LP-LE Motherboard with 1 PCIe x16 1.0 slot

I will probably order online and will NOT be taking a risk by buying a card with 2.1 bus. I need 2.0 cards, strictly. Please help!


----------



## jargon (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

In laptops, which would be better:
Intel HD 3000 or, AMD Radeon HD 6250?


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Gigabyte HD 7750 OC Edition ~ 7k



Ok.. Well, I want to OC a card within 7k which I can OC.

So between HD 7750 and HD 6770, what madel and from which company should I purchase if I also want to OC (hard if possible) ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2012)

@HD 7750 It is .
Trust me hd 7750.Is better


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Jun 26, 2012)

can anyone help me
i have a 500 watt psu with 20A on 12V1 and 15A on 12V2.
I am planning to buy asus gtx 560 directcu which requires 24A on 12V rails.
I know that currents on 12V rails are not directly added. So I want to know that is my psu able to run gtx 560. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ please mention the brand and full name of your PSU. If possible mention the 80+ Certification (if present)


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ok.. Well, I want to OC a card within 7k which I can OC.
> 
> So between HD 7750 and HD 6770, what madel and from which company should I purchase if I also want to OC (hard if possible) ?



it would be nice if you see the whole post. Mate !


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 27, 2012)

Orderd MSI R6770-MD1GD5(from SMC) 3 days ago & is in stock but still today my order status is pending...

I called them yesterday they said it will be confirmed today.... but pending

Sorry to disturb you guys...
finally they shipped it...LAZY guys


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2012)

Derozio said:


> I've searched the backward compatibility thing all over the internet and have garnered mixed reception. It works for some people while it doesn't for others. People who go with 2.0 never have any problem with 1.0 but quite a lot of people have problems with 2.1 cards if they have 1.0 bus. So, I do appreciate your answer, but I would like to know if there's an nVidia card that I can buy in that price range and get the best bang for my buck..or maybe you can suggest some 2.0 based ATI card. I've seen some 2.0 ones but they're far too rare and expensive. Thank you.
> 
> Just to reiterate:
> Dual Core 1.6Ghz
> ...



i'm running a Hd 6790 from past 8 months on pcie 1.0 and i had no problem at all. Its working as it should and giving fps as expected.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 27, 2012)

koolent said:


> it would be nice if you see the whole post. Mate !



gigabyte HD 7750 OR MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7750 Power Edition 1GD5/OC


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> gigabyte HD 7750 OR MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7750 Power Edition 1GD5/OC



I think he is looking for a Card to OC in the range of 7k


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

koolent said:


> it would be nice if you see the whole post. Mate !



This- MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card


7.2k is a good price IMO.


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 28, 2012)

go with the Msi R7750 oc edition much better feature...and more head room for overclocking....


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a Sapphire HD 6670 (1 GB DDR3) from Flipkart.
My PC config is: AMD Athlon X2 @2.9 GHz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM

Crysis 2 at 1366 x 768 gives only 20 fps. I have read reviews that it gives better performance. Does performance depends on motherboard RAM frequency (my one 400 MHz)?
Also AMD overdrive shows GPU clock @ 100MHz and Memory clock @150 MHz. WHY?


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jun 28, 2012)

I need a graphic card for the pc which m buying next month.
i want help to choose the "OC version" of 7850  but have no info on which company 2 buy while i want 2 know what defference each one has 2 offer. And the cost 2.

Well dont worry about the PSU i have read the "psu" guide.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 28, 2012)

What is your budget for the gpu ?


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jun 28, 2012)

20k max but oc 7850only

Msi, his, gigabite, asus and any other company


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 28, 2012)

Get MSI 7850 Power Edition. Must be around 18k. Or get sapphire HD 7850 @ 16k.


----------



## uk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> That GPU is enough. also upgrade the PSU to atleast something like a Corsair CX430v2. Avoid Cooler Master PSU's



I have given order for Corsair-VS450 at theitware for 2.2k and will be reaching me within two days..

Confused about HD7750 - Brand:Gigabyte or MSI or Sapphire? 

Rates are also fluctuating due to $ and also out of stock.. waiting 4 next 15days


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 29, 2012)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Hi, I just bought a Sapphire HD 6670 (1 GB DDR3) from Flipkart.
> My PC config is: AMD Athlon X2 @2.9 GHz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM
> 
> Crysis 2 at 1366 x 768 gives only 20 fps. I have read reviews that it gives better performance. Does performance depends on motherboard RAM frequency (my one 400 MHz)?
> Also AMD overdrive shows GPU clock @ 100MHz and Memory clock @150 MHz. WHY?



Someone please explain!!!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ That must be the clocks in idle state. I have HD 7850 at 860 mhz but it shows 300 mhz at idle state. Check the clocks while running a game or gpu benchmark.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 29, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^^ That must be the clocks in idle state. I have HD 7850 at 860 mhz but it shows 300 mhz at idle state. Check the clocks while running a game or gpu benchmark.



And what about crysis 2 giving only 20 fps?  Any views on that???


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2012)

Settings you are playing?


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 29, 2012)

Crysis 2 at 1366 x 768 gives only 20 fps in "advanced" ; same fps in hardcore!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 29, 2012)

You have got the ddr3 version of the 6670. Its not that good. And by settings skud meant the graphic settings-ultra or high or medium or low.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> You have got the ddr3 version of the 6670. Its not that good. And by settings skud meant the graphic settings-ultra or high or medium or low.




This.

@Rajdeep: check if vsync is turned off or not.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> This.
> 
> @Rajdeep: check if vsync is turned off or not.



vsync is OFF, and in crysis 2 in the graphics option there are only three options - Gamer, Advanced & Hardcore!

Anyway, I will try with Crysis 1, there I can turn on/off every setting.


----------



## Death_Magnet (Jun 30, 2012)

*Need Help for Graphic Card*

Hi

I have 

AMD Athalon 64x2 Dual Core 4000+ 2.1 GHz Processor

N68S+ Motherboard with 7025 integrated graphics

2 GB RAM

450W PSU

I want to purchase a GPU for my system to play primarily Dota2 with min. Medium-High settings, remaining other games I will play depending on my interest. I can afford upto 3-3.5k.So, I decided on GT520 or GT 240 graphic cards. My doubt is whether these GPU's support my processor ? I dont know about overclocking and never tried it. So please some one suggest me a good graphic card in the above mentioned range.Thank you.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 30, 2012)

get the 240 eyes closed.

there are some 1 GB DDR5 versions out there. Search a bit & get the DDR5 version.

as for vsync with a single mid-range ,high-mid range gpu turning it on will cause a performance hit of nearly ~50%(keeping other settings same).

So i will recommend keep it off, unless you are not going SLI/X-fire


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2012)

@Death_Magnet the GT 240. It's a lot better card than the 520 in gaming


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

i have a Radeon HD4650 and i want to buy a new card my budget is arond 4-4.5k so please suggest me best graphic card for the following config.

CONFIG: Intel Core 2 duo 2.66GHz, 3gb ddr2 ram, CORSAIR CX430 PSU, Viwsonic22" monitor(1680*1050 res.)


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 1, 2012)

For gaming at 1680*1050 , i don't think a 5k card will suffice. You might need to reduce the resolution or other graphic settings.  Increase your budget by 1k to 2k and atleast get a HD 6770 ~ 7K


----------



## rajat (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi friends,

i want to buy a new graphics card for mob M2N MX se Plus and 300w psu. Please suggest me acard within Rs 4000 /-


Thanks a ton....


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 2, 2012)

got it. but i m tight on budget so please suggest something that may be balanced bet resolution and price. I dont mind playing at little less reso.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

Rockstar09 said:


> got it. but i m tight on budget so please suggest something that may be balanced bet resolution and price. I dont mind playing at little less reso.



Get a MSI HD6670 atleast for decent performance At 1366x768



rajat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i want to buy a new graphics card for mob M2N MX se Plus and 300w psu. Please suggest me acard within Rs 4000 /-
> 
> ...


please mention model and make of both motherboard and PSU.


----------



## kanz87 (Jul 2, 2012)

need a good gpu,
my pc runs on an Intel Core2Duo on Intel Motherboard.
should run FIFA12, Call of Duty and Medal of Honor.
pls help,
presently using nvidia 8400gs


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

kanz87 said:


> need a good gpu,
> my pc runs on an Intel Core2Duo on Intel Motherboard.
> should run FIFA12, Call of Duty and Medal of Honor.
> pls help,
> presently using nvidia 8400gs



whats your budget and power supply?


----------



## kanz87 (Jul 4, 2012)

my powersupply is the normal one.
my budget is 8k max and also suggest a suitable powersupply


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 5, 2012)

hi guys after along time im here..need a gpu for my rig...budget within 10k...!!!

how is sapphire hd7770 1gb ddr5 @8300+ @m.d computers..!!

any other options within this range i want to play games in full hd  also in my 32 inch..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

@Kanz87 get a HD 6670 and a Corsair CX 430v2. Both will cost total 8k. I wont recommend to keep too much faith on a 'normal' power supply

@Arnab go for it mate. But check at primeabgb website once, GTX 560 was a shade below 10k last time I checked


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^r u suggesting gtx 560 in place of hd 7770..!! is 560 better than 7770...??


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 5, 2012)

Which software to use for overclocking Sapphire HD 7870?


----------



## d3p (Jul 5, 2012)

^ trixx from Sapphire or MSI Afterburner


----------



## kanz87 (Jul 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Kanz87 get a HD 6670 and a Corsair CX 430v2. Both will cost total 8k. I wont recommend to keep too much faith on a 'normal' power supply
> 
> my monitor is a 19". will it support the full resolution when playing fifa12, cod mw3, bo, medal of honor, or need for speed.
> need a configuration to an extend that it might hold good for atleast an year and half.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm using tirxx.. but the thing is I don't need to Overclock. Nothing lags 
I don't have many games yet..


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 7, 2012)

My current configuration post a tired and not working 8800GT is:

Intel Core i5 2500k
4GB DDR3 x 2
ASUS P8 H67M-PRO
600W CoolerMaster Extreme

I'm looking to buy GTX 580 and Corsair TX750W in order to stabilize my current config.

I have decided this based on the Power Supply thread here. Any suggestions on whether I can go for other power supplies and which brand of GTX 580 should I go for? Looking in Chennai.


----------



## vkl (Jul 7, 2012)

@saiyaman
No need to go for gtx580.
Go for  hd7870 instead
Performs better,overclocks better,much lower power consumption.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

@saiyaman Go for HD 7870. as far as I know most of benchmarks are neck and neck and the newer driver updates help the performance of 7870 a lot. The power consumption of the AMD is also lower.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2012)

saiyaman said:


> My current configuration post a tired and not working 8800GT is:
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500k
> 4GB DDR3 x 2
> ...


Go for GTX670. Or HD7870 below that.


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 7, 2012)

vkl said:


> @saiyaman
> No need to go for gtx580.
> Go for  hd7870 instead
> Performs better,overclocks better,much lower power consumption.





tkin said:


> Go for GTX670. Or HD7870 below that.





thetechfreak said:


> @saiyaman Go for HD 7870. as far as I know most of benchmarks are neck and neck and the newer driver updates help the performance of 7870 a lot. The power consumption of the AMD is also lower.



I thought that GTX 580 was better in performance. Looks like I'm wrong. I saw the reviews. Till now I have always used Nvidia based cards and have no idea about Ati.

Should I use a Nvidia card to make use of the PhysX  feature?


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2012)

saiyaman said:


> I thought that GTX 580 was better in performance. Looks like I'm wrong. I saw the reviews. Till now I have always used Nvidia based cards and have no idea about Ati.
> 
> Should I use a Nvidia card to make use of the PhysX  feature?


If you can afford it, get a 670, the best VFM high end card now, or get a 7870, physx is dead.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> If you can afford it, get a 670, the best VFM high end card now, or get a 7870, physx is dead.


For 1080p gaming with everything max settings what gpu would you recommend for single monitor gaming? Budget is Rs. 30k max. How long will that card last for the coming years & upcoming games?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ get gtx 670.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> For 1080p gaming with everything max settings what gpu would you recommend for single monitor gaming? Budget is Rs. 30k max. How long will that card last for the coming years & upcoming games?



tkin already said the one to get



tkin said:


> If you can afford it, get a 670, the best VFM high end card now, or get a 7870, physx is dead.




I will give a link too- MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> tkin already said the one to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting exactly that one but I heard temps (in Celsius) at load were very high....up in the 80s & even further. I can't find any GTX 670 in 30k region except msi's gtx 670 factory OC version online, checked several online shops.

Are those high temps above 80 at full load ok? keep in mind i'll be having total of 4 case fans in my NZXT Gamma cabinet but I'm still iffy about that particular msi's factory OC card's high temps due to reference nvidia's heatsink fan design.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> I'm getting exactly that one but I heard temps (in Celsius) at load were very high....up in the 80s & even further. I can't find any GTX 670 in 30k region except msi's gtx 670 factory OC version online, checked several online shops.
> 
> Are those high temps above 80 at full load ok? keep in mind i'll be having total of 4 case fans in my NZXT Gamma cabinet but I'm still iffy about that particular msi's factory OC card's high temps due to reference nvidia's heatsink fan design.


GTX6xx had a very cool profile, being 28nm draws a lot less power and hence doesn't get heated up much, go ahead, temps will not be an issue, HD79xx has really bad temp profiles.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 9, 2012)

1 Question As you can see my Gpu in my sig. Whenever i play games it reaches 80+ mostly stay in 82-84 even sometime it maybe less like 79 or 77. Are those temp safe for my gpu?


----------



## d3p (Jul 9, 2012)

*@kapil:* Download MSI Afterburner & try posting the idle time & load time temperatures.

AFAIK 6950 TF III doesn't produce that much of heat....


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 9, 2012)

Can anyone find me the cheapest GTX 680 from some good online store in india?

So far i have checked theitdepot.com & flipkart.com


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> 1 Question As you can see my Gpu in my sig. Whenever i play games it reaches 80+ mostly stay in 82-84 even sometime it maybe less like 79 or 77. Are those temp safe for my gpu?




Although 6950 TF3 should not reach that high, those temps are safe. Try using a custom fan profile and check the results.


----------



## Rahul003 (Jul 13, 2012)

hi

I recently assembled a PC with AMD Phenom II X6 1090T with a graphics card ATI Radeon HD6670. The card has an HDMI port which I am trying to connect with my LCD TV. However, when I connect my Sony Bravia LCD TV, it always says unsupported signal from PC. However, the same TV is working fine with the VGA port of the same graphics card. I tried connecting both the ports simultaneously to my TV so that I can vary the resolution settings each time and see the result on HDMI port. But as soon as I connect the HDMI port along with VGA, all the icons on the system get vanished and I can only see my wallpaper and can do no other operation on the system. Connecting only the HDMI port gives me nothing. I tried changing resolution settings in VGA mode and reconnected using HDMI after removing VGA. But nothing works. 

I am using Windows 7 home premium. The manual for my TV says that it supports 480i,480p,576i,576p,720p(50/60 Hz), 1080i(50/60 Hz) and 1080p(50/60 Hz). The HDMI cable and TV was working absolutely fine when I was connecting my Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop with it. But it is not working with this graphics card. What could be the issue??Please help.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> GTX6xx had a very cool profile, being 28nm draws a lot less power and hence doesn't get heated up much, go ahead, temps will not be an issue, *HD79xx has really bad temp profiles.*


hmm? 

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6025/47500.png



WILDLEGHORN said:


> For 1080p gaming with everything max settings what gpu would you recommend for single monitor gaming? Budget is Rs. 30k max. How long will that card last for the coming years & upcoming games?


Pick up GTX 670. Should be 1 or 2K cheaper than 30K.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

@WILDLEGHORN you are just trying to get yourself confused 

pick up a GTX 670 2gb.


----------



## rahul424 (Jul 20, 2012)

i5-3210M with NVIDIA GeForce GT 640m or i7-3612QM with NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M or i7-3517U  AMD Radeon™ HD 7570M with 1GB GDDR5, which one is better?? 

Please reply


----------



## max_snyper (Jul 20, 2012)

hey BTW where are the keplar and the amd gpu threads.....deleted ?????


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2012)

Yup!!! 

Don't worry Sea Islands are around the corner.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> Don't worry Sea Islands are around the corner.


WTH? Deleted? Why?


----------



## koolent (Jul 21, 2012)

The budget OCers dream card it here !! 

The MSI HD 7750/OC Dual Fan Edition at SMC for 6.8k !!

Coupled with a CX500 v2, this deal is perfect


----------



## Arnab (Jul 21, 2012)

Will Sapphire Toxic HD 7970 come to India??

What you think guys??


----------



## koolent (Jul 21, 2012)

Nobody can tell except for time !!


----------



## funskar (Jul 22, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> I can't find any GTX 670 in 30k region except msi's gtx 670 factory OC version online, checked several online shops.



Then get the zotac amp edition gtx670 from here
Buy ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION


----------



## SovonHalder (Jul 25, 2012)

*Help me buy a GPU within 4K budget*

My PC is about 4 years old. 2 months ago, due to my experiment, my Realtek sound chip of motherboard blasted. So I had to buy Asus Xonar DG (1.7K). I also bought a new Seasonic PSU(4.45K) too. So NOW my PC config goes like this . .

*PSU*: Seasonic S12(II) Bronze - 620W
*Motherboard*: Intel DG31PR
*Processor*: Intel Core2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz
*RAM*: Zion 2GB DDR2
*Display*: Samsung SyncMaster 743NX [Maximum resolution without GPU is 1280x1024x75 hertz]

I gave all the information I could collect myself. For more system information I ran myself a CPU-z test on my PC. The result is  *HERE*

I need to buy this GPU within 4K for *Gaming Purpose mainly*. But I play Blu-ray discs also. So I was thinking if there was a GPU(I don't know) that supports both Interests! whatever !!! A good gaming GPU would be fine for me.
By the way, I am little tensed about the size & required space of the GPU. I mean, I already have a sound card installed, so that didn't leave much space beside it.
Again my budget is 4K max. Please suggest be the best within this price.

Regards . .


----------



## ankydu (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish to repeat again, where the amd 7000 series thread and nvidia keplar thread disappeared ???????


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2012)

ankydu said:


> I wish to repeat again, where the amd 7000 series thread and nvidia keplar thread disappeared ???????



Deleted.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 1, 2012)

guys how is sapphire hd 7770 oced ver with dual fan.

it is costing me 9.9k + and its reviews r pretty good...any other option within 10k...!


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Aug 1, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> guys how is sapphire hd 7770 oced ver with dual fan.
> 
> it is costing me 9.9k + and its reviews r pretty good...any other option within 10k...!


If 10k is exactly your budget then try this:
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Graphic Card


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> If 10k is exactly your budget then try this:
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Graphic Card



I would rather suggest this one
MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for the advise guys but i will go for a amd radeon one....sory but i dont like nvidia now..!!


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 2, 2012)

Then get HD 6850.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks for the advise guys but i will go for a amd radeon one....sory but i dont like nvidia now..!!



Any Specific reasons ??


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 2, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:
CorsAir VX430

2. What is your budget?
Ans: not more than 3k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: -

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Athlon X2 250,2X500GB HDD, ASUS M2N68AM+ ,3GB DDR2 RAM, Geoforce 8400GS GPU, CorsAir VX430 PSU,Zeb Shivaji cabinet 


 I want a graphics card better than 8400GS..............please suggest......


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2012)

Go for the cheapest HD6450 you can find. Else check if you can find Nvidia GT240 for around 3.2-3.3k


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> Go for the cheapest HD6450 you can find. Else check if you can find Nvidia GT240 for around 3.2-3.3k


thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

bcdxer said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans:
> CorsAir VX430
> 
> ...



if only watching HD movies is enough get the HD 6450 but if gaming too is involved pick up  a GT 240


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 3, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Any Specific reasons ??



nothing specific but i hav a bad experience with nvidia...specially with the R.M.A...


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 3, 2012)

^ it must be a problem with RMA from a specific vendor like msi, sparkle, xfx or others. AFAIK, nvidia doesn't offer RMA.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 3, 2012)

which one is good

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 3, 2012)

bcdxer said:


> which one is good
> 
> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Get HIS 1 GB one..
Cheapest 
BTW pls tell your purpose, PSU & finally BUDGET.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 4, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Get HIS 1 GB one..
> Cheapest
> BTW pls tell your purpose, PSU & finally BUDGET.



The existing 8400gs is struggling to play Empire total war game.
I am a fan of total war games.....
budget 3.5k


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

MSI N430GT-MD2GD3/OC

But better save some dough & get a better card..


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 4, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> MSI N430GT-MD2GD3/OC
> 
> But better save some dough & get a better card..



costly....for me...
Thanks fr ur advice........


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 4, 2012)

*www.flipkart.com/powercolor-amd-ati-radeon-hd5570-1-gb-ddr3-graphics-card/p/itmd5ynez67g6dqk?pid=grcd5ynddtkkwcyz&ref=55601dd4-f00c-419b-a28b-da0297e7d6cd

Is it ok compared to HD6450?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah much better.. 
i missed that card in my search


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 5, 2012)

how are msi gfx cards........... compared to sapphire ............. interested in getting 7850 one..........


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2012)

azaad_shri75 said:


> how are msi gfx cards........... compared to sapphire ............. interested in getting 7850 one..........


Both are good. Some are a bit cheaper. You can go for the MSI HD 7850. Don't think it has any problems


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Both are good. Some are a bit cheaper. You can go for the MSI HD 7850. Don't think it has any problems



thanks for the reply........... so quality wise and rma wise we could rely of msi?........ shall i go for normal one or overclocked one.......... and would it fit in my CM Elite 334 cabby........and why are they available in 2gb versions only......... i think 1gb ram is sufficient.............. not much knowledge of it.......... please clarify of the same..........

also good photography............ just checked your flickr.........


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 6, 2012)

bcdxer said:


> *www.flipkart.com/powercolor-amd-ati-radeon-hd5570-1-gb-ddr3-graphics-card/p/itmd5ynez67g6dqk?pid=grcd5ynddtkkwcyz&ref=55601dd4-f00c-419b-a28b-da0297e7d6cd
> 
> Is it ok compared to HD6450?



For ATI Radeon HD 5570 CorsAir CX430 PSU is enough?


----------



## medini (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello People,

I am looking forward to some information on the *Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870* graphics card.

I am trying to help one friend of mine with building a computer that will help him do the mediocre Video and Image editing that he does to earn a living. Have decided on the Mother board, an *AsRock Z77 Extreme4* edition. Will run an *i5 3550* processor on it. For the power supply, have decided on the Corsair *CMPSU/CMPUS-700GUK 700 Watts PSU*. Rest things are undecided yet. Have a budget of Rs. 70K.

Deciding on a graphics card seems to be the toughest thing at the moment. The *Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870* strikes well, but how about these things:

1. Will it serve my friend's purpose? All reviews on this card is from the Gaming perspective. How does it work in medium Image and Video processing environments?
2. If a crossfire is done in future, how will it go?

Basically, I need some reassurance before deciding on this thing. Anyone who has used this card more or less in a similar environment and for some similar usage? Any suggestions, ideas, comments are welcome..  Cheers!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Am a mediocre/occasional gamer and i've rounded "Sapphire HD6670 1GB DDR5". I've heard DDR5 will have only very slight difference over DDR5 version. Though i've opted for DDR5, i am in dilemma over DDR3. 

Please throw some guidance, guys!


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Am a mediocre/occasional gamer and i've rounded "Sapphire HD6670 1GB DDR5". I've heard DDR5 will have only very slight difference over DDR5 version. Though i've opted for DDR5, i am in dilemma over DDR3.
> 
> Please throw some guidance, guys!




I think you wrote DDR5 twice by mistake. DDR5 is always better than DDR3. a 512mb DDR5 will work better than a 1GB DDR3 card so you can purchase the HD6670 without any hesitation, its a really good budget card.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys! I need a graphics card too. Asked the question in this thread. Couldn't get good response there. For a quick reference the config is in my siggy.
Currently, the budget is: 3.5K. I'll not be gaming too much.
Just for my curiosity: Which is the best graphics card that can be supported by my PSU, given that I have a P4 with max TDP of 90 Watts. I could, just go in for a good future proof GPU compatible with my current system.
Also, I'll be upgrading my system in mid 2013, with the view that the newly launched Ivybridge will possibly be mainstream by that time and expecting that DDR4 will be out too.
Also, as Nvidia has announced that 2013 will see their Maxwell GPU architecture, which is slated to give 16 times better than the current Fermi ones.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> I think you wrote DDR5 twice by mistake. DDR5 is always better than DDR3. a 512md DDR5 will work better than a 1GB DDR3 card so you can purchase the HD6670 without any hesitation, its a really good budget card.



Yes. I meant DDR3 but typed DDR5.


----------



## nikhil123 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Need help in buying graphic card....*

System Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model	G41M-Combo
Processor	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz, 3400 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Award Software International, Inc. F4, 30-May-11
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	3.25 GB
Total Virtual Memory	6.50 GB
Available Virtual Memory	5.39 GB

Name	NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT
Adapter Type	GeForce 9400 GT, NVIDIA compatible
Adapter Description	NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT
Adapter RAM	1.00 GB (1,073,741,824 bytes)
Resolution	1920 x 1080 x 60 hertz
Bits/Pixel	32

MY SMPS -450W

i want to buy new card to support latest games like battlefield 3, call of duty modern warfare 3 and so on.. 

please suggest a good graphic card 1gb and latest card its should not bottle neck my processor


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

budget? and Full HD will require HD68XX or GT560 or better that your psu (i guess its a local brand) can't handle.


----------



## nikhil123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> budget? and Full HD will require HD68XX or GT560 or better that your psu (i guess its a local brand) can't handle.



around 10 inside 10000INR SMPS is odyssey


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2012)

nikhil123 said:


> around 10 inside 10000INR SMPS is odyssey


If you can spend more get a GTX 560 with a Corsair CX430v2 PSU.


or a HD 7770
with the above Corsair PSU. Total should be inside 12k.

your processor will somewhat bottleneck it


----------



## saikatrules (Aug 13, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:
CorsAir 500 cx v2

2. What is your budget?
Ans: not more than 7.5k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: - standard

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: cpu: Intel quad core, 
        MB:  MSI G41 P26, 
        Ram: 8GB 

Please suggest me a graphics card. i am going to buy it today..


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 14, 2012)

saikatrules said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans:
> CorsAir 500 cx v2
> 
> ...



MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card


----------



## Tech_Edge (Aug 14, 2012)

hey there
                       i wanna a mid range amd grfx card in 5k and also want to crossfire with my mobo tell how to do that  my configuration 

                      cpu : AMD Phenom xII 560 3.3 to 4.0
                      mobo: gigabyte ga 880gm usb 3
                      ram :  corsair 2gb and frontech 4gb both ddr3
                      psu :  vip gold 500 watts
                      cabinet:  circle ubercool
                       hdd   :  seagate 1 tb


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

get HD6670 and you can't crossfire it. only some bottom of the line GPUs like 6450 can be Xfired and the performance improvement is not worth it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

@Tech_Edge The HD6670 is the perfect Graphic Card for you. Go for it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2012)

From what i've read ATI's hypermemory uses a part of PC's RAM to its video memory. My questions are:

*1. Whether lending PC's RAM will result in slow PC performance?
2. Is there a way to disable Hypermemory, if the point 1 is TRUE?*


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> From what i've read ATI's hypermemory uses a part of PC's RAM to its video memory. My questions are:
> 
> *1. Whether lending PC's RAM will result in slow PC performance?
> 2. Is there a way to disable Hypermemory, if the point 1 is TRUE?*


1. As long as you have 2GB free RAM you won't feel any slowdown.
2. I think it can be decreased, but whether it can be stopped completely, I'm not sure. Intel allows that(HD3000 on sandy bridge/ivy bridge).


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> 1. As long as you have 2GB free RAM you won't feel any slowdown.
> 2. I think it can be decreased, but whether it can be stopped completely, I'm not sure. Intel allows that(HD3000 on sandy bridge/ivy bridge).



Thanks tkin !

Am having 2GM RAM + HD6670 1GB DDR5. I experience slowness sometimes.
Googled queries show ATI TRAY TOOLS can be used to disable it. Is it?


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Thanks tkin !
> 
> Am having 2GM RAM + HD6670 1GB DDR5. I experience slowness sometimes.
> Googled queries show ATI TRAY TOOLS can be used to disable it. Is it?


Try it, I never used any gpu with hyper memory, in intel(my system) I can disable it from BIOS.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought *Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 *and am using it along with *Dynet DDR2 RAM 2GB.
*Sometimes i feel that my system is behaving SLOW when comparing to earlier times. 

Moreover i also heard Radeon cards borrow some memory from PC RAM's for additional video memory. _[I suppose the term is HYPERMEMORY].

_1. Do you feel the slowness is because of little RAM bottlenecking the pc's performance? 
2. Whether i've to increase my RAM? 
3. If, can you suggest some RAM options (capacity + brand)?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 17, 2012)

nVidia's latest GALAXY GeForce GTX 660 Ti GC 3GB is the best perfomance you get for such a low price. How much will it cost in local market?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> nVidia's latest GALAXY GeForce GTX 660 Ti GC 3GB is the best perfomance you get for such a low price. How much will it cost in local market?



will cost atleast 20k or even more initially when launched.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> will cost atleast 20k or even more initially when launched.



How much does 670 cost at the moment?


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> How much does 670 cost at the moment?


28.5k+taxes.


----------



## saralk (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Guys!
I need suggestions on Graphics Card. Present Machine Info follows:

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: 450W(non-branded)

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 5.5k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: -1024*768(for now) (might change the montor too) 

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: AMD Sempron 145 unlocked and overclocked to Athlon X2 4450e 3.05ghz , 320+40 GB HDD, MSI NF725GM-P31 , 4GB (2x2) DDR3  1333MHz RAM, Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

My circumstances: I currently live in Delhi and will stay here for about 3-4 more months untill I go sailing, after which the card wont be used(dad doesnt play games ).  I dont have any qualms upgrading the PSU if required and if card+psu cost doesnt exceeds 7k but then what's the point of spending money for just 3 months when I will be assembling a new machine after coming back?! (same with monitor)?! Really confused and wish to be done with the reasearch and survey part by monday, thats when I have planned to go to Nehru place to buy parts. I want to start playing asap. 

Thanking all
Saral


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

grab a HD6670 or try checking for a used HD7750. Both these GPU should run fine in your pc with the local PSU.
BTW you bought the sempron with the intention of unlocking it?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> 28.5k+taxes.



Too bad when the prices of these cards are around 350US$.


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Too bad when the prices of these cards are around 350US$.


More pathetic is HD7970 is 33k here, 0.5k more than GTX680 TOP DCII, price cuts do not come to India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2012)

@saralk go for HD 6670 



maverick786us said:


> Too bad when the prices of these cards are around 350US$.



Well it takes a lot of time as it doesn't change till old stock is cleared


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 18, 2012)

Now may be after the release of 660-ti the prices in India for hd7970-hd7870 would start reflecting the international price (w/o our taxes)....!

BTW there is no price-cut in place for hd7850....is it????


----------



## saralk (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> grab a HD6670 or try checking for a used HD7750. Both these GPU should run fine in your pc with the local PSU.
> BTW you bought the sempron with the intention of unlocking it?



Thanks for your response Guys

No Sam, the parts were bought by my dad in my absence, as the older machine stopped working all of a sudden. He bought the cheapest available. 

Much Appreciation
Saral


----------



## smg007 (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to improve my graphics by adding a new graphics card.
my budget is 3500.
amd or nvidia????
shortlisted:-
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5450 2 GB DDR3
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card
is any of the two is better or suggest me a good graphics card
my pc configuration is:
Motherboard-ASUS P5KPL AM/PS
Processor-Intel Dual Core 2.6GHz
Ram-3GB DDR2
Intel (R) G33/G31 Express Chipset
Intel (R) GMA 3100
Total Graphics Memory-256 MB


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

Get the HD 6450. you will not get good gaming performance but all multimedia tasks will be handled easily


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 21, 2012)

^^Amd 6670 with ddr5 memory.msi,his shappire and gigabyte r good brands


----------



## Rakesh Gandhi (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes. Good


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys, do you know any dealer who sells ASUS GTX 680 Directcu II Top in India.
Thanks in advance.
__________________________________________________ ____
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Guys, do you know any dealer who sells ASUS GTX 680 Directcu II Top in India.
> Thanks in advance.
> __________________________________________________ ____
> i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN



Check with Golcha IT, Bangalore or Primeabgb, Mumbai


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can anyone suggest me the best outlets to buy a MSI HD 7850 Power Edition in bangalore? I will be going there for the weekend and would like to get one from there. If possible please provide links to their website.


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> Can anyone suggest me the best outlets to buy a MSI HD 7850 Power Edition in bangalore? I will be going there for the weekend and would like to get one from there. If possible please provide links to their website.



Visit S.P Road, Bangalore. Ask for the current pricing in any store. Buy the card, from the store, who offers you the best price. No Websites. try Google map to locate S.P road, in case you are new in bangalore.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 22, 2012)

d3p said:


> Visit S.P Road, Bangalore. Ask for the current pricing in any store. Buy the card, from the store, who offers you the best price. No Websites. try Google map to locate S.P road, in case you are new in bangalore.



Thank you, d3p. I will have my cousin to accompany me, he is born and brought up in Bangalore so that won't be a problem.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2012)

hey guys i just wish to continue with CAD... I have short-listed the zotac GT 630 synergy editon 2GB and the the GT 430 variant.. is this enough? Gaming is not my priority(atleast not nw!) and my budget is strictly 5k ... so plz advise..


----------



## Drago (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys. i want a good quality gddr5 graphic card for my pc within 5-6k.

ca you guys plz help me by suggesting one.

My system config is.

Intel Dual core-3.6 ghz
Intel G41 series chipset
4GB DDR3 ram
windows Xp Sp3


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

Hustler said:


> hey guys i just wish to continue with CAD... I have short-listed the zotac GT 630 synergy editon 2GB and the the GT 430 variant.. is this enough? Gaming is not my priority(atleast not nw!) and my budget is strictly 5k ... so plz advise..


It is better in my opinion to go for the AMD counterpart HD 6670 


Drago said:


> Hey guys. i want a good quality gddr5 graphic card for my pc within 5-6k.
> 
> ca you guys plz help me by suggesting one.
> 
> ...



which power supply you got?
The best GPU at that budget is HD 6670.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thought of sharing the 'Nomeclature of graphics cards' with you guys: *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120825203832AA24enJ&desktop_view_default=1


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

What's the safe running temperature of an overclocked Sapphire 7870 Ghz Edition under full load?


----------



## Skud (Aug 29, 2012)

Generally, try to keep under 80C.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

k, ty! So 60ish is fine! hmm


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 30, 2012)

How much is the cost of MSI Lightening GTX 680 and 7970 in Delhi?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Around 30k.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 30, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Around 30k.



Can you show me the source?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ stock 680 is sold by SMC for 32k. So lightining should cost 34-35k


----------



## bcdxer (Sep 1, 2012)

my HD5570 reaches maximum temperature of 53c while gaming and 45c at ideal...
is it safe?


----------



## Skud (Sep 1, 2012)

It's awesome buddy. Chill.


----------



## emzee (Sep 2, 2012)

*Sapphire HD 6670 1GB DDR3 Warranty*

Hi People,

I recently purchased a Sapphire HD 6670 1GB DDR3 Graphics Card from Flipkart. When i opened the box, Apart from the usual card, user manual, CD and sapphire club membership leaf, the box did not contain any warranty card. There was an Invoice for the card from Flipkart. I would like to know whether this is the case with Sapphire Cards. And also it will be greatly appreciated, If anybody can help me out with the procedure to claim the warranty from the service center.

Please note that I have already registered my card with Sapphire Select Club.

Thank You.

Regards,
emzee


----------



## Skud (Sep 2, 2012)

Sapphire cards don't come with any warranty cards (not aware if any hardware comes with one for that matter). For RMA, you have to contact either Flipkart or the distri (Aditya Infotech, I guess).


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

for warranty, series no or/and bill. nothing else.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2012)

Is there any graphic card around 7k which can run on local PSUs too?
Basic purpose is obviously gaming.

Processor: AMD FX 4100.
Ram: 4GB Corsair Vengeance.
Screen Res: 1024 x 768

And if you suspend the 'local PSU' thing, then?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

7750. or 6670 + VS450 but will cost more than 7k.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> 7750. or 6670 + VS450 but will cost more than 7k.



7750 can run without a 'good' PSU?


----------



## Skud (Sep 2, 2012)

Never run any games or intensive apps without good PSU.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 3, 2012)

Skud said:


> Never run any games or intensive apps without good PSU.



exactly atleast get VS 450/ CX430v2


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey has the pricing down for 660-ti...........?????  
Was reading the tech2.com for the asus 660-ti...it was priced for rs.20500

heres the review:
Asus GTX 660 TI-DC2T-2GD5 Review


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 4, 2012)

i had Zotac GTX 460 Amp edition bt it got kaput and nw Zotac is replacing that with GTX 560 1GB normal one.. 
wht should i do? what for 460 AMP edition or should i go for 560 normal one?

Also tell me will dere be any requirement to change the PSU with my current config if i choose GTX 560 graphic card.
Please suggest ASAP..


----------



## Skud (Sep 4, 2012)

I think a perfectly good replacement, and no prob with your PSU.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 4, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i had Zotac GTX 460 Amp edition bt it got kaput


How long did you use it for?

@All
How to apply specific settings to specific applications through CCC?
eg:
I wanna apply V-Sync to "Inversion"


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 4, 2012)

^^2 yr almost


----------



## max_steel (Sep 7, 2012)

Graphics card in the budget of 15K - 16K

Hello guys,

Please suggest a graphics card (Nvidea or ATI/AMD) in the above budget. I looked around and found GTX 560 Ti fits my budget but some folks are saying that it is now old and also takes a lot power and heats up a lot and instead I should go for ATI 7800 series.

Also I am bit worried that my PSU might be underpowered @ CM GX 550 W (Bronze). Will it be able to take load of this( or most of the) graphics cards or will I have to upgrade.

System config : Asus P8Z68 V pro, Gskill Rip Jaws 8 GB, CM GX 550 W (Bronze) PSU, CM EVO 212 cooler, CM 431 plus cabinet.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 8, 2012)

nvdia replaced my troubling graphic card *palit gtx 460 SE* with the palit gtx 560 normal one, is that a justified replacement, I mean are both their performance same.

& I use a Zebronics Platinum 700w PSU. Is it good  or  I need to replace it with something better. Then please suggest me a model and make and if price known.

Please reply ASAP.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey, guys wanted to know if an Ati 6770 !gb gddr5  work with Corsair 430CX v2 psu...


----------



## angie (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi guys, wanted to know whether i should go for HD6950 1GB or 2GB for this configuration-

Monitor: Benq 24 inch LED - GL2450 Monitor @11k
Processor: AMD 3.1 GHz AM3+ FX 8120 Processor @10.5k
GFX: Sapphire HD6950 ?GB
Motherboard not final yer


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2012)

Rockstar09 said:


> Hey, guys wanted to know if an Ati 6770 !gb gddr5  work with Corsair 430CX v2 psu...



yes it'll.



angie said:


> Hi guys, wanted to know whether i should go for HD6950 1GB or 2GB for this configuration-
> 
> Monitor: Benq 24 inch LED - GL2450 Monitor @11k
> Processor: AMD 3.1 GHz AM3+ FX 8120 Processor @10.5k
> ...



2GB.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 10, 2012)

What is the safe running temperature for PALIT GTX 560 (normal edition). Apart from the motherboard cooling option (MSI 790 GX - G65), suggest me some more cooling options apart from a FAN (all available slots have been used up - 2 in all). 
Please reply ASAP.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2012)

Guys recommend one or two alternatives of this card MSI R7770 Power Edition 1GDD5 *WITH DISPLAY PORT*


----------



## hawx (Sep 11, 2012)

guys i hav a zotac 9800 gt synergy edition,the stock fan is insufficient for cooling purposes cause playing games like crysis 2 shoots the temperature upto 80,i want to play things cool so was lookin for after market cooler for the card but couldnt find any,can anyone suggest me a good cooler or even custom cooling mod will do, my budget is about 2k and i also need the place where i can buy it...


----------



## Rockstar09 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys, which one of these is better* XFX Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5* or *SAPPHIRE HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 and also tell me their warrenty periods. One more thing will their warrenty be valid (near Mumbai) if i dont carry the bill for RMA.

Please reply ASAP*


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ Sapphire would be better..
Pls post your complete config , need & budget


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2012)

XFX got 3 years warranty & Sapphire got 2 years ??.....


----------



## funskar (Sep 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> XFX got 3 years warranty & Sapphire got 2 years ??.....



But Sapphire is better than xfx


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 13, 2012)

Nvidia's new GPU released "GTX 660"
Specs right here:
Shader Units          :960	
ROPs                     :24
Graphics Processor :GK106	
Transistors            :2540M	
Memory Size          :2048 MB
Memory Bus Width  :192 bit
Core Clock             :980 MHz+
Memory Clock        :1502 MHz
Price                     : $230

Performs better than or equal to AMD HD7870 priced lower than HD7850.

Read the whole review here: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Twin Frozr 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ I am thinking about selling my around 3 months old gtx 560 and going for ASUS GTX 660 DC2 2 GB. Its priced somewhere around 18k according to an article on thinkdigit. Will it be a wise thing to do?

here is the link Asus GeForce GTX660-DC2T-2GD5 Review - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Nvidia's new GPU released "GTX 660"
> Specs right here:
> Shader Units          :960
> ROPs                     :24
> ...



Bro Gtx 660 is going for 18k price above than 7850



rohit32407 said:


> ^^ I am thinking about selling my around 3 months old gtx 560 and going for ASUS GTX 660 DC2 2 GB. Its priced somewhere around 18k according to an article on thinkdigit. Will it be a wise thing to do?
> 
> here is the link Asus GeForce GTX660-DC2T-2GD5 Review - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India



Arey get any of these prices are confirmed from aditya infotech.
Zotac Gtx 660ti - 22.5k
Zotac GTX 660 - 18k


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ Ok 18k is a nice price tag. What I meant to ask was whether it is a good idea to sell my 3 months old gtx 560 and go for gtx660 or gtx 660Ti? Coz on certain games like flight simulator my GPU is limiting my system's performance. Should i wait for a couple of months and wait for the price to dip a little(if it does at all) or should i go for it now within next 20-30 days?


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2012)

I would rather say wait for the next generation, you will get a better deal.


----------



## Aj12 (Sep 15, 2012)

Where in India can i get the MSI GTX 670 PE/oc ?


----------



## intel131 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am planning on buying a graphics card under Rs 8000. 
My PC configuration is as follows:
*Motherboard* - Asus P5G41C-M LX
*Processor* - Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @2.00GHz
*RAM *- Transcend 1GB DDR2 667  DIMM 5-5-5  (X2)
*PSU* - 450W (20A  on  +12v rail)
I will be playing games like Crysis 2, Assassins Creed, Battlefield ,COD:Modern Warfare, etc. 
Should I go for GTX 550Ti ? Can you suggest something better ?
Will I need a new PSU? If yes, pls suggest one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

@intel131 which model is your PSU specifically?
Look for HD 7770 for 8k budget


----------



## intel131 (Sep 17, 2012)

'Brintel'....I searched but never found such a name on the internet. Pls tell me if PSU will be sufficient for HD7770 or GTX 550Ti. Also I am worried if the CPU may become a bottleneck .


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2012)

Change your PSU - that is first and foremost. How much can you spend on a SMPS?


----------



## funskar (Sep 18, 2012)

Aj12 said:


> Where in India can i get the MSI GTX 670 PE/oc ?



From itwares


----------



## intel131 (Sep 18, 2012)

@Skud:
 about 3000-3500. pls suggest a good PSU


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

Corsair 500W CX PSU 5x SATA 2x PCI-Express


----------



## Aj12 (Sep 18, 2012)

funskar said:


> From itwares



Nope.. the one available at itwares is just the reference card . im looking for the power edition.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 21, 2012)

guys suggest a gpu for my rig....my sig is below....within 10k max 12k...thnks


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 22, 2012)

for 10k range you may go for HD7770
But i suggest u 2 save a little & get HD 7850 for FHD

for 10k range you may go for HD7770
But i suggest u 2 save a little & get HD 7850 for FHD


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 25, 2012)

^^^^^thanks but if i chose the oc version of  hd7770 willl it b a wise decision...or go for hd 7850..??


----------



## funskar (Sep 26, 2012)

Get minmum hd7850..
7850 1gb version is for 13.2k now


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 26, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> ^^^^^thanks but if i chose the *oc version of  hd7770* willl it b a wise decision...or go for *hd 7850*..??



It's just like comparing an high end i3 proccy with a mid range i5.... 
so no comparision..
just think of performance gain if u OC HD7850. so always +1 to HD 7850


----------



## Myth (Sep 26, 2012)

Check the rankings. GPU Benchmark chart

Definitely 7850.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 1, 2012)

BTW...ppl who is the distributor of MSI Gpus in India??????


----------



## funskar (Oct 2, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> BTW...ppl who is the distributor of MSI Gpus in India??????



same who distributes cm..
Acro Engineering Company r regional distributor of msi gpus,palit gpus,cm,amigo


----------



## samar123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys , I have a Sapphire hd5850 1gb...gettin old, so wana buy a new 25-35k card dat should run all current n upcoming 2013 games on 1920*1080 at full maxed out settings...i have an amd processor, so unless amd processor n nvidia cards hav compatibility issues, i m ok with eithr nvidia or amd

Pc specs-
amd phenom x4 965 black edition (3.4ghz)
1tb seagate barracuda
corsair 650w
gskill 4gb ram 1600 mhz ( will buy a 8gb 1600 mhz single ram chip too )
gigabyte ga ma 785 gmt ud2h motherboard
coolermaster elite 335 cabinet

Which card should I go for outta these? Which runs better and will be most useful fr me depending upon wat my requirement is...
amd hd 7870, 7950, 7970 ...nvidia gtx 670, gtx 680 ...

incase any particular editions of these are also on your mind, do let me knw...
thanx a ton guys in advance for ur help !!!!


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2012)

Get this if you want a VFM card:-

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anybody ordered Rs.15K+ GPU from Flipkart.....?
Do they provide good service....how is the product condition...?
Whats their RMA policy,incase anything goes wrong...?
Is it better to order from them or head to lamington road for the deal...?


----------



## samar123 (Oct 4, 2012)

@skud

Thanx mate..d oc edition iv heard has bettr cooling ..can u tell me a bit more about how dis card is gonna perform in comparison to the other biggies? n wat r ur other suggestions n why?


----------



## funskar (Oct 4, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Has anybody ordered Rs.15K+ GPU from Flipkart.....?
> Do they provide good service....how is the product condition...?
> Whats their RMA policy,incase anything goes wrong...?
> Is it better to order from them or head to lamington road for the deal...?



Fk give you 30 day replacement guarantee if u get any issue wid the item.
after that you have to rma it from rma center of the brand..
and fk is grt in packing n they sell new items  not used one so no need to worry abt product condition..
Btw if you receive damaged item inform fk by calling their helpline within 24hrs..
Bt the gpus are priced higher on fk..
Better to get it from lammy


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am going to buy a new laptop but i am confused with their graphic cards ..Please tell me which one is better cuz one card is of 1gb and 2nd one is of 2gb .. 

1-Graphics
Graphic Memory	 DDR3
Graphic Processor	 1 GB ATI 7670M

2-GRAPHICS
Dedicated Graphics Memory Type	DDR3
Dedicated Graphics Memory Capacity	2 GB
Graphic Processor	NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M


1st one is in a hp laptop and 2nd one is in asus if that matters..


----------



## Myth (Oct 4, 2012)

Google says 7670 is almost the same as 630. The 2gb on the nvidia wont be of any extra help.
ddr5 would have been nice.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 4, 2012)

Is there any reduction in price of 7970? As in global market its price has almost gone down to 400US$


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 4, 2012)

^Don't think so..


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

samar123 said:


> @skud
> 
> Thanx mate..d oc edition iv heard has bettr cooling ..can u tell me a bit more about how dis card is gonna perform in comparison to the other biggies? n wat r ur other suggestions n why?




First of all, don't use SMS lingo. Regarding the card, well it's the best card at 25k level at this moment. Of course, you can get a 670/7970/680 if you are willing to spend more.


----------



## samar123 (Oct 4, 2012)

@skud 

Right, thats what I wana know ! How do the 670 & 680 perform? How much better than the card you suggested, details like that. All over the net I'm gettin different opinions of people, no real consensus. Then accordingly I can decide whether to go for the more expensive cards or not. I can increase the budget but it should reflect in my gaming fun & experience and all that. The GPU you told me about is brilliant though, no doubts there.


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

Between you can grab zotac gtx670 amp edtn which is now going for 28.8k


----------



## samar123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks mate, but it looks pretty big, if it takes up 2 slots, does that mean I wont have space to add more ram chips or what ? Whats the problem with a big card other than the fact that there is less airflow in the cabinet?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 5, 2012)

For 30k range go for Zotac GTX670 amp!
 ( this card is awkwardly wide so beware if your cabby is wide enough. Also be informed that graphic card has no relation with ram slots & none of RAM slot will be blocked)

For greater budget get an asus Direct CUII top that costs around 40k


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello friends,
                  I want to build a pc but my budget is very limited.Here are the specifications i have done. Since i stay in bhubaneswar, my choices are very limited.

 Intel i3 second generation-2100 processor Rs 7000

Asus PH61 motherboard Rs 2900

4GB DDR3 memory Rs 1300

500GB sata HDD- Rs 3650

20 inch LED monitor- i ball/Samsung/Dell(not decided yet what to buy. Suggesstion is i ball Rs 6300

I want to add a graphics card to my system but according to my budget(I just want to play casual games like MOHAA PA or Airborne, Mafia-I and II, Hitman Contracts, NOLF2 etc.) the cards the vendor suggested 1GB DDR3 which would come around Rs 2300 and 2GB DDR3 would be around Rs 3200. The suggested brand would be nvidia(Most probably Asus made or may be Zotac but not sure about second because Asus is flooding the market here). Can you suggest which model to buy and if I go for DDR5, what would be the price range and model? I have decided to buy the 2GB DDR3 and i think the model is GT520  or may be GT610 with a little bit more price. The brand here is Asus.Thanks for you support. I want to get my new pc on the occasion of Dushera.

P:Seciding to get 2GB DDR3 at Rs 3200 Graphics card but they all are 64 bit but this thread here suggested to avoid. Rather than if i go 1 GB DDR3 128 bit it comes around Rs 5000(GT 630). But I think its better if I go at 1 GB DDR5(not GDDR5 though) which comes around some 1000 more. ATI HD 6670 which i think is better than DDR3 and enough to satisfy my small gaming quest.  Please suggest any other card of same configuration i.e. 1 GB DDR5  with model number, brand name and price if possible.  (Asus is present here in this market and also seen ATI cards too but they are suggesting Asus. So, tell me about the various Asus model in that range and(Rs 7000 my budget or less).  One of my known has GTS 450 1 GB DDR5 from Asus. The HD 6670 model i saw online at Ebay is of sapphire. Is it a problem if i choose HD 6670 for my need mentioned above instead of nvidia in case of performance as the warranty is 3 years both. The problem i may face is the after sales service because I think Asus has its service center in bhubaneswar and nvidia is serviced by Rashi Peripherials(I think these two are one) but do not know about ATI service center in bhubaneswar. Please guide me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## april (Oct 6, 2012)

can i buy a Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GT520 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card-3k for a Intel DH61WW Motherboard?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys please suggest me, My friend wants to buy a graphics card for playing games like Call of Duty MW3 multiplayer, SKyrim, Borderlands 2, BF3 and Resident Evil 6 at resolution of 1280X720 my monitor doesn't support any more higher resolution .He had Nvidia geforce 9400Gt before..but its too old now and most of games lags even at low settings.
Budget is 5k approx.
Please help

His PC specs are
Intel Pentium Dual core Cpu
2gb Ram
9400GT 1gb


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

*Radeon HD6670 GDDR5 *will suit best for your config and need!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2012)

+1 HD 6670 is best for your needs.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys...
Will it perform good at high settings in 1280X720p resolution at those games?


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

Very well. You got my word!


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 8, 2012)

Spoiler






nickreynold said:


> Hello friends,
> I want to build a pc but my budget is very limited.Here are the specifications i have done. Since i stay in bhubaneswar, my choices are very limited.
> 
> Intel i3 second generation-2100 processor Rs 7000
> ...



why do you want to buy an iBall monitor  ???

get DELL/SAMSUNG/AOC


----------



## Myth (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ I think its in a new thread now. lol.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 8, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Very well. You got my word!


 Please look at my post and suggest what should i buy? HD 6670(prefering) or GTS 450. Thanks. I think Asus supplies both brands.



avinandan012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not decided for i ball yet. it was suggested by the dealer. I am more interested in Dell/ Samsung which i am more likely to buy.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 8, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Don't think so..



Looks like, by the time prices of these cards go down, next generation cards will be out.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Please look at my post and suggest what should i buy? HD 6670(prefering) or GTS 450. Thanks. I think Asus supplies both brands.



Performance-wise, GTS450-DDR5 (@7-8k) beats HD6670-DDR5(@5-6k) in all the comparisons! 
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

But, if you look for budget-gaming card at 1280x720 resolutions as a gamer asked above, then 6670 is a best option.
Dont get fooled by the 2GB DDR3 kind of stuffs!

As gamers always say, 1GB DDR5 is always better than 2GB DDR3.
Sapphire is the most-fav brand of radeon cards, but they provide 2-year warranty.
Unless you overclock your GPU, you dont have to worry about it much!


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 9, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Performance-wise, GTS450-DDR5 (@7-8k) beats HD6670-DDR5(@5-6k) in all the comparisons!
> AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
> 
> But, if you look for budget-gaming card at 1280x720 resolutions as a gamer asked above, then 6670 is a best option.
> ...



Thanks a lot for answering question. I am not much into gaming but want to play some casual games like Medal of honor pacific assault, Airborne, Mafia-II if possible, NOLF2, Hitman-3 or contracts because these games wont run on my old pc due to lack of graphics card. The resolution you suggested is ok for me. I have been playing games in 800*600 in my old CRT 15 inch monitor. So, i think according to you HD 6670 is fine for me but if i can spend much, i can get better GTS450. I don't know whether sapphire brand is avaliable in bhubaneswar market or not but i have seen HD 6670(Red black box like original ATI) or something like that in the market. Asus has been flooding the market may be they have this model which provides 3 yr warranty and it will be easy to find here. So i think at my configuration your choice is HD 6670 surely can run some games well. I have decided to go for quality PSU rather than the cheap one and the lowest and good quality which i have decided to buy is Corsair VS450 after reading about the cheap PSU problems in a thread in this forum and as advised by some of the members due to my tight budget(Max Rs2500). I think at my configuration and graphics card HD 6670 or GTS 450(for a sake lets say HD 6670 which i dont know i had some liking) the above mentioned PSU is OK.( Corsair has service center here which is a relief and i have also talked with my brother who lives in New Delhi about buying me one if I can not find it locally. He earlier has bought me some items from Neheru Place market in New Delhi(DDR 1 GB Ram for my old pc, Pen drives, Broadband modem D-link etc.) and I hope he will be able to find a shop there which sells Corsair VS450. Thanks a lot again.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Go for Corsair CX430 V2.
ATI HD6670 1GB DDR5 is good for even 1600x900(most 20" LCD).


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Go for Corsair CX430 V2.
> ATI HD6670 1GB DDR5 is good for even 1600x900(most 20" LCD).



1gb dr3 or 1gb ddr5 need help please?
Plus one more thing will I able to play Max Payne 3 at high settings at 720p? 1280X720


----------



## d3p (Oct 9, 2012)

Is it worth buying another Sapphire HD 7970 3GB OC [345 Euros] ? or upgrade to Water Cooling worth [250 euros] ?

Any Suggestions ??


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> 1gb dr3 or 1gb ddr5 need help please?
> Plus one more thing will I able to play Max Payne 3 at high settings at 720p? 1280X720



DDR5 over DDR3 anytime.
Yep,@720P that card can handle easily.
BTW,what's ur max budget for video card ?
U can consider HD6770 which gonna be more future proof I guess.
And ATI may cut price soon.
Heard some new but not sure about price in India.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Revolution said:


> DDR5 over DDR3 anytime.
> Yep,@720P that card can handle easily.
> BTW,what's ur max budget for video card ?
> U can consider HD6770 which gonna be more future proof I guess.
> ...



5.5k max.
6750 you mean?It out of my budget its over 6.5k


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> 5.5k max.
> 6750 you mean?It out of my budget its over 6.5k



This may help you. 
GDDR5 performs well than DDR3, as it belongs to the latest(5th) generation cards.



> _1. First and foremost
> _Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 PCI-E | eBay
> 
> _You can buy the above from eBay at 5690/- (actual 6054/-) , if you use some coupon-based checkout (like ICICIFNB12)!_
> ...


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 10, 2012)

hey guys!
my monitor 's native resolution is 1280*1024....will game at this resolution and with high settings only( suffered enough with a 9400gt)
need a good gpu within 10 to 12k...
shortlisted-----7770's
                 ---- 6870's
                 ---- 560's
please suggest any other!!!!
cheerio....


----------



## Skud (Oct 10, 2012)

Either 6870 or 560.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 10, 2012)

Are not those overkill @1280x1024 ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 10, 2012)

Err, to some extent. Also OP should mention his system spec and SMPS.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Are not those overkill @1280x1024 ?



No. Not at all. Talking about future-proofing, they are good.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 11, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The i ball monitors have integrated speakers and are also cheaper than Samsung or Dell. But I have not decided to buy it yet. The warranty is same 3 yrs but the dealer said it would be carry in not on site as Samsung. Samsung- Rs 6500. i ball- Rs 6300



Gearbox said:


> Performance-wise, GTS450-DDR5 (@7-8k) beats HD6670-DDR5(@5-6k) in all the comparisons!
> AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
> 
> But, if you look for budget-gaming card at 1280x720 resolutions as a gamer asked above, then 6670 is a best option.
> ...



I do not want to overclock it. I do not see any need for it. Everything is designed to operate in a certain way and it should remain so. That what i think. Alteration may cause problems which i do not want. I am new at this graphics card thing and i want it to run smoothly. Thanks for the warning.



Revolution said:


> DDR5 over DDR3 anytime.
> Yep,@720P that card can handle easily.
> BTW,what's ur max budget for video card ?
> U can consider HD6770 which gonna be more future proof I guess.
> ...



Is it true? Then I might wait for few days. Actually i am going to buy my new PC in Dushera  as my brother will home and he will be paying for it. But I do not want to over burden him by asking him to add a graphics card too. He is also bringing me the Corasair VS 450 model from New Delhi. So, as i will be paying for the graphics card and i have decided on HD 6670(Although i am not sure to get ATI or Sapphire brand so i have to settle for Asus) depending on my specifications stated above and  it would be best for my needs and budget too as recommended by some members here, i might want to wait for a month or two. The problem normally happens with me that when i plan everything in advance, it never happens as something comes in between. Secondly once a PC is purchased, whatever there is there and i can not add a new thing which is another typical thing happening to me. But lets see how much time ATI takes for the price cut news.

P:S: I have decided the i3 2nd generation 2120 for my PC in my budget. Should i keep it or go for old Quad core? Thanks


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Better get quad core processor than dual core i.e i3.
Get AMD X4 955BE or 965BE if they are available.

How is this grphic card *www.flipkart.com/gainward-nvidia-1gb-ddr3-gts450-1-gb-graphics-card/p/itmddsy9e2psbcgr?pid=GRCDDRZZSFKTBHDY&ref=f302a890-e1e8-465d-87b9-93c501524b64&srno=s_6&otracker=from-search

Is it s good as 6670?


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Better get quad core processor than dual core i.e i3.
> Get AMD X4 955BE or 965BE if they are available.
> 
> How is this grphic card Gainward NVIDIA 1GB DDR3 GTS450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> ...



GTS450 is better than 6670!
Are you going for DDR3? 

I'm not familiar with Gainward brand. Anyone?



Nighthawk12 said:


> 5.5k max.
> 6750 you mean?It out of my budget its over 6.5k



If 5.5k is the max, you can add an extra +190 to buy HD6670 *GDDR5* version.



> Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 PCI-E | eBay
> 
> _You can buy the above from eBay at 5690/- (actual 6054/-) , if you use some coupon-based checkout (like ICICIFNB12)!_


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I'm not familiar with Gainward brand. Anyone?
> 
> .



I am having gainward gt430 for my old htpc system and working great sice a year


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> Either 6870 or 560.


benchmarks show 560 slightly better...



Revolution said:


> Are not those overkill @1280x1024 ?





Skud said:


> Err, to some extent. Also OP should mention his system spec and SMPS.


will upgrade to i3 2100 with a sub 500 w smps.
will i3 be good enough?? its better than any of the amd 's chips...Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart : Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: September 2012


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey now I can add upto 6k.
Is 7750 is better than 6670DDR5?


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> benchmarks show 560 slightly better...



Not really, they are exact equal to say the least (individual benchmark notwithstanding)





> will upgrade to i3 2100 with a sub 500 w smps.
> will i3 be good enough?? its better than any of the amd 's chips...Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart : Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: September 2012




Yeah, it will be good enough. Get Corsair GS600 for SMPS.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> GTS450 is better than 6670!
> Are you going for DDR3?
> 
> I'm not familiar with Gainward brand. Anyone?
> ...



I can lets say put 6 to 6.5k for graphics card. I although decided to go for HD 6670 ad suggested by you depending upon my configuration and specially power supply(Suggested to me is Corasair VS 450 as my budget is Rs 2500. But is CX 430 V2 is better but its 430 watts. Whether CX 430 V2 or VS 450 would be a better choice if i upgrade to HD 6770. Please let me know as quickly as possible as my brother will be arriving from New Delhi and he would make this purchase as told by me on this sat i.e 13/10/2012 and i have to tell him till friday 12/10/2012. What is the difference between DDR5 and GDDR5? is HD 6790 can be handled by Corsair VS 450 or CX 430 V2?


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

^ DDR5 and GDDR5 are same. 
@Others: Isnt it??


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow..I have another problem now...
MY PSU is just 250W FFS...
Will HD 6670 run on it?Or 7750 please tell me.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Power Supply Required:400 W

You surely have to upgrade the PSU.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well it's very hard for me to increase more cash..
AS I just bought my phone 2months ago...
Any alternate solution?


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ DDR5 and GDDR5 are same.
> @Others: Isnt it??


 Thanks, but will Corsair VS 450 can run HD 6770 because what i see it is Rs500-600 more than HD 6670? I can buy graphics card later but I can't buy another powersupply when this one will be running good? As my budget is limited to Rs 2500 max VS450 was suggested. So should I keep it or switch to CX 430 V2( I dont know whether my brother will find it or not as they are still stocking CX 430) and how will it be better? Thanks again. Please reply if you can as soon as possible as my brother will purchase it form New Delhi as its not available locally. I have to tell him what to buy from VS 450 or CX 430 V2. 

Choice of cards-

HD 6670-first

HD 6770-Second

GTS 450-Third


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 12, 2012)

What will happen if i use 7750/6670 on 250W PSu will it blow?Lol


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Well it's very hard for me to increase more cash..
> AS I just bought my phone 2months ago...
> Any alternate solution?



HIS 6670 Fan 1GB GDDR5 - TechXtreme.in @5655



Nighthawk12 said:


> What will happen if i use 7750/6670 on 250W PSu will it blow?Lol



You can use PSU calculator from MSI to find the minimum power supply.
*www.msi.com/service/power-supply-calculator/


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay thanks.
I'm getting HD 7750 for 6.1k is it worth extra 500bucks?


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2012)

Minimum required power supply for 6670/7750 is *400-450W. *
I dont think a 250W can handle it. Though if does, it will damage/blow your PC someday.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 12, 2012)

And what about this?
ZOTAC GeForce® GTS 450 - TechXtreme.in

Please reply I' have to buy it soon.


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Okay thanks.
> I'm getting HD 7750 for 6.1k is it worth extra 500bucks?



Definitely better than 6670, as it belongs to the next gen.
See it for yourself @ AnandTech - Bench - GPU12



Nighthawk12 said:


> And what about this?
> ZOTAC GeForce® GTS 450 - TechXtreme.in
> 
> Please reply I' have to buy it soon.



Just compare with Anandtech's GPU bench i shared above.
I'm using AMD HD6670, so i cant say much about GTS450; All i knew is 450 is better than 6670!

Wait for the answer from nvidiaboys for more info on 450!

This will surely clear PSU doubt of using 250W;
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have just one little query. I heard that AMD is dropping their prices further. Is it going to happen soon or will it take time to come to india?


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello friends,

              After a lots of discussion and helping from friends like you here, I purchased the Corsair CX430V2 for my yet to be built new PC. Since it is not available locally, I had to ask my brother to bring it from Neheru place, new delhi and he purchased it today's evening. I asked him to look for VS 450 and CX430 V2 models as these models were suggested in mu budget. The prices were Rs 2050 and Rs 2350 respectively plus 5% service tax. I choose the later and asked him to see whether its V2 model or not. The shopkeeper told him its the V2 model and i asked him to see the sticker on the power supply which he said is written as- Builder series V2. The item was seal packed but when my brother told that he will be taking it outside delhi, the person tested the power supply by running it. It cost me Rs 2500( 2350 plus 5% tax plus 2% for card swipe). He will be bringing it to Bhubaneswar on 19th. So, now i have to decide which graphics card to buy. My choices are-

1) HD 6670 most probably

2) HD 6770 may be

3) HD 7750 not sure

4) GTS 450 not sure

I am not a avid gamer so I think 1 or 2 would be suffice for my causal gaming needs. But I see if there is not much price difference between  these cards( lets say 500-1000) I may switch to 3 or 4. But the problem is whether my power supply will be able to handle it or not. I took the PSU test at MSI and Coolermaster website and the results are below-

My config-

i3 2nd generation 2120

4/8 GB DDR3 Ram( I tested for 2 sticks i.e 8GB)

500GB sata HDD

20 inch LED monitor(i ball/Samsung/Dell)

USB 2.0 1 TB HDD( earlier used to back up data as my old HDD was only 40 GB but now i may not need it regularly as i used earlier but still i checked for this too. Luckily I got it for RS 3500 as the stocks were not selling but after i bought due to the shortage of HDD, the same were sold for Rs 5500. This needed both USB cable to transfer and additional power via adapter. Brand Buffalo. Now it has became slow and sent for repairs costing me all my data loss but after 1 yr of rigorous use  )

USB DVD RW Buffalo which i wont be using as i will have internal DVD RW from Asus.

I don't know the CPU code as stated in MSI website for testing but lets say these are the results(in watts)-minimum

HD 6670- MSI- N/A   Coolermaster-263

HD 6770-  MSI- N/A   Coolermaster-298

HD 7750- MSI-N/A  Coolermaster-265 it consumes less power which surprises me 

GTS 450- MSI-N/A   Coolermaster- 309

 N/A- non avaliability of code for i3 2nd generation 2120 processor
I am hearing that ATI may cut prices so I may wait for few days but I want to decide before hand so that I can buy at that time. I inquired about the prices of HD series and the person at abacus peripherals who is the dealer and service provider here said the only one card is here  which is Powercolor HD 7770 priced at Rs 9000(after inquiring that whether i am a shop owner or individual) which is I think out of my budget and needs. I have to search other shops too and talk to my dealer also if he can get me one. otherwise i will go online and prices at filpkart or ebay are-

HD 6670- Rs 6000-6500

HD 6770- Rs 7200-7500

HD 7750- Rs 8200-8500

GTS- Rs 8200-Rs 8500

Please let me know the cards best for me in value, power consumption and performance starting from the lowest. A big thanks to all.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 14, 2012)

Gts450<hd6670<hd6770<hd7750

This stands true for all parameters except fact that price wise HD6770 is best & VFM product but is power hungry too


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2012)

Performance wise 6770>7750>GTS450>6670


----------



## hitesh (Oct 14, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Gts450<hd6670<hd6770<hd7750
> 
> This stands true for all parameters except fact that price wise HD6770 is best & VFM product but is power hungry too



lolwat ?!! 



Nighthawk12 said:


> Performance wise 6770>7750>GTS450>6670



This is right !

@rickreynold
Don't ask at different threads. 1 place is enough


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 14, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Okay thanks.
> I'm getting HD 7750 for 6.1k is it worth extra 500bucks?



Please tell me the place. Whether its online or some shop. Its 1 GB DDR5 or DDR3? Thanks



hitesh said:


> lolwat ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for that hitesh. I was just informing them about the power supply i bought and this message was integrated. but I can not understand the the advice really. I am sorry for that. What i deduce from the second explanation for performance wise which given by Nighthawk and seems to be correct-

HD 6770 better than HD 7750 better than GTS 450 better than HD 6670

Otherwise performance basis it can said that-

1- HD 6770

2- HD 7750

3- HD GTS 450

4- HD 6670

So, tell me if I choose for HD 6770 will it run on my power supply Corsair CX 430 V2. Or should  I opt other options like lets say HD 7750 or GTS 450 which may run on my power supply.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Guys please don't start nvidia vs amd again.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Please tell me the place. Whether its online or some shop. Its 1 GB DDR5 or DDR3? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HD 7750 local shop its 6.1k and HD 7770 is 7.5k both are 1gb ddr5


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Guys please don't start nvidia vs amd again.



Both are good but the price gonna decide fate.






Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 7750 local shop its 6.1k and HD 7770 is 7.5k both are 1gb ddr5



This looks better VFM.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 15, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Both are good but the price gonna decide fate.



Even if they're bad,what other choice we've for GPU LOL


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 15, 2012)

^Intel hd graphics XD


----------



## sptutusukanta (Oct 15, 2012)

*Best Nvidia Graphics Card for Intel DG35EC within range of 3-5K*

I was using Zotak *Nvidia 9400GT 1GB* Graphics Card which is now out of order. So, I need to buy a new one within a budget of *3-5K*.
Please give me a good idea to configure my power supply related to any graphics card you suggest.

My aspiration is to have _2GB DDR3 _Memory in it with a _good clock speed _so that I can play recent Windows Games of DirectX11 & work on 3Ds Max and Maya without any hesitation.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 16, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 7750 local shop its 6.1k and HD 7770 is 7.5k both are 1gb ddr5



Thanks but i want to know the name of the city please where you are mentioning this price and name of the shops if possible. Thanks again.



sptutusukanta said:


> I was using Zotak *Nvidia 9400GT 1GB* Graphics Card which is now out of order. So, I need to buy a new one within a budget of *3-5K*.
> Please give me a good idea to configure my power supply related to any graphics card you suggest.
> 
> My aspiration is to have _2GB DDR3 _Memory in it with a _good clock speed _so that I can play recent Windows Games of DirectX11 & work on 3Ds Max and Maya without any hesitation.


 
I was looking exactly for what you want until I decided to shift for 1 GB DDR5 because they are future proof and also on 128 bit architecture. But if you insist on 2 GB DDR3 memory then I think one card which i remember is also 2 GD DDR3 and 128 bit architecture. its GT 630. I may be wrong.

*www.ebay.in/itm/ASUS-GeForce-GT-63...tDomain_203&hash=item2a23f62dd5#ht_3047wt_872

You can also see Zotac version which is priced less.

*www.ebay.in/itm/Zotac-NVIDIA-GeFor...tDomain_203&hash=item257656e131#ht_2826wt_648

I am no expert on performance. Others may tell about that. i am just suggesting you a card. As per power supply you have not mentioned which one you have. But if you do not have, then get some branded power supply from Corsair, Cooler Master, Antec, Seasonic etc and I think 450 watt would be enough.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nehru Place New Delhi.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 16, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Nehru Place New Delhi.


Thanks. I will see what the local prices are.My brother has just bought me the Corsair power supply and also financing for my new pc through his credit card. So i can not burden him for another graphics card. I think i will wait for sometime. When he again comes to home, then i may ask him to buy one for me from Neheru place New Delhi. But if the price difference here is some Rs 500 then i might buy here. By the way what brand you mentioned the price- 
ATI, Asus, Sapphire,Powercolor,HIS etc. and any particular good shop you recommend with good service.Thanks a lot again.


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2012)

^ Sapphire is my choice always.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 16, 2012)

MSI If you can get one.

Hey I also need help will hd 6670/7750 are supported in this motherboard-*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2668#sp
And I think my processor will bottleneck it it's Dual COre e2140(Low end) Please help.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2012)

6670 will be OK with Dual Core E2140 I guess.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay thanks about this and what about 7750


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2012)

Even better.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 17, 2012)

It will not bottleneck you guys sure?


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 17, 2012)

hey guys!!
so i thought of getting either the 7850 OR  the 660... my current monitor res is 1280*1024. i know it will be an over kill for that but later on i will upgrade my monitor too..
so i need to know which one to take... 7850 ,660 or something else in the near future???


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 17, 2012)

As of now, Gigabyte GTX 660 is decently priced and should be considered for present. Its performance is at par with HD 7870 in some games.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 17, 2012)

Is AMD HD 6670 and HD 6770 (any one of them and which one) better than gddr5 better than the following:
Ati 3850
AMD HD 4850
AMD HD 5550
Ati X1900 Series
Ati3870
AMD HD 5770


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2012)

6770=5770 and better than rest of the cards you have mentioned.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 17, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 7750 local shop its 6.1k and HD 7770 is 7.5k both are 1gb ddr5


Which local shops are you talking about, man and where? I found the price of a Sapphire 1GB version of Radeon HD 7750 @ 6700 +5% VAT here in Delhi @ CosttoCost, Nehru Place. At Flipkart, it's even costly.

Just to make things a bit clear about the AMD Graphics card nomenclature:



> Product categoryCard nameUsual suffixesPrice range (USD)MemoryOutputsExample products(* denotes wildcard)TypeWidth (bit)Size (MiB)Enthusiast/*9**XTX, XT, XT PE, XL, Pro, GTO, GT,>$100GDDR3,256, or256, 512, or 1,024Dual DVI with9800, X800, X1950, HD 2900high-end*8**GDDR4,512HDMI (HD 2000 dongle)  GDDR5  Mainstream*7**XT, XL, Pro, SE, GTO, GT, HD$50–100DDR2,128128, 256, 512, or 1,024D-sub,DVI/7500, X700, X1600, HD 2600*6**GDDR3,Dual DVI with*5**GDDR4HDMI (HD 2000 dongle)Budget/value*4**SE, HM<$50DDR2,6464, or 128D-sub, DVI withX300, X1050,*3**GDDR3(HM: 768, or 1,024)HDMI (HD 2000 dongle)X1400, HD 2400*2**    *1**    *0**


Link: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Radeon
Though this article is outdated, IMO this gives valuable info on the graphics card nomenclature and their pricing.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 18, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Sapphire is my choice always.



Some guy statement I read somewhere(may be at Tomshardware) said- Sapphire is worst as per his 3 card experience. I do not believe him though.



Nighthawk12 said:


> MSI If you can get one.
> 
> Hey I also need help will hd 6670/7750 are supported in this motherboard-*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2668#sp
> And I think my processor will bottleneck it it's Dual COre e2140(Low end) Please help.



What about this one?

*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-amd-ati-...&icmpid=reco_pp_historyFooter_graphics_card_2

Its a OC version and some comparision says its one of the cards who give more performance than the regular HD 7770 cards( Its tomshardware page or somewhere else)


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thinking of going with either gtx 660 or gtx 660ti,will be getting a seasonic 520w psu.My screen res is 1440*900 but will upgrade to a1080p monitor in 6 months time.Gigabyte gtx 660 is 14.5 and gtx 660ti 19.5k while asus gtx 660 is 18.3k and gtx 660ti 23k.Keeping the rma service,reliability and future proof for atleast 3 years in mind which card and brand should i go for?I dont want to compromise on fps at high settings when i switch to a full hd monitor.Plz advice guys.


----------



## Myth (Oct 18, 2012)

gtx 660 @ 14.5k ? Seriously ? seasonic 520w is sufficient. 
I dont think 660 has much issues with fps with current games. Pick any based on your budget. 
IMO, 660 are not exactly vfm right now.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 18, 2012)

Myth said:


> gtx 660 @ 14.5k ? Seriously ? seasonic 520w is sufficient.
> I dont think 660 has much issues with fps with current games. Pick any based on your budget.
> IMO, 660 are not exactly vfm right now.



If at 14.5k gtx 660 is not vfm then at 20+ gtx 660ti is less of a vfm than 660.The performance diff is around 12-15% while price diff around 30%.I just don't believe  in amd cards due to the driver issues,btw I have never used an amd card,so I maybe wrong.

So what should it be,660 or ti,asus or gigabyte?


----------



## Myth (Oct 18, 2012)

660 @ 14.5k is pretty good. I didnt know they were selling so low.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 18, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Some guy statement I read somewhere(may be at Tomshardware) said- Sapphire is worst as per his 3 card experience. I do not believe him though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get this one it's cheaper.
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90

Hey guys I'm having a problem please help ASAP
My monitor is having vga port only...
And HD 7750 doesn't have VGA port..it has DVI and HDmI my monitor doesn't support both..HDMI and DVI.
Please help is there any converter to use it?Or what
And will it run on PCI Express x16 slot?


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2012)

Generally most of the graphics cards are bundled with a DVI to VGA adapter. Check if it is bundled with the card you are looking for, else you have to purchase one separately.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay thanks for the help mate.
And will it run on PCI Express x16 slot?
Please answer!


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Man peoples are saying that my shitty processor will bottleneck it..
I'm pissed not  I dunno what to do I'm tight on budget max 6.5k so I can buy processor and mobo :L


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 18, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> As of now, Gigabyte GTX 660 is decently priced and should be considered for present. Its performance is at par with HD 7870 in some games.



okay thanks bro..
also one thing.. my present monitor has only a VGA port..
so does the 660/7850 or any present model gpu's support the VGA PORT??
if yes, any performance difference when used against HDMI??


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 19, 2012)

Planning to get asus gtx 660ti dc2t card from flipkart.Will it fit on gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h mobo and also is seasonic s12ii 520w psu enough for this card?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Planning to get asus gtx 660ti dc2t card from flipkart.Will it fit on gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h mobo and also is seasonic s12ii 520w psu enough for this card?



Till your MobO has PCIe X16 slot any modren Graphic card will work.
Also mention ur proccessor.....
No problems with PSU.
Pls check other sites you may get cheaper deals.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 20, 2012)

Should i go for sapphire hd 7950 oc edition or 7950 vapor x or asus gtx 660ti dc2t?I want to be futureproof for 3 years atleast.Also wat is the difference between 7950 oc vs vapor x considering performance,cooling and noise.Will seasonic s12II 620 w be enough for these cards?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 20, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Should i go for sapphire hd 7950 oc edition or 7950 vapor x or asus gtx 660ti dc2t?I want to be futureproof for 3 years atleast.Also wat is the difference between 7950 oc vs vapor x considering performance,cooling and noise.Will seasonic s12II 620 w be enough for these cards?



AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

It's HD7950 hands down...
Seasonic S12II 620W is more than good enough... 

No idea about those variants though...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 20, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> okay thanks bro..
> also one thing.. my present monitor has only a VGA port..
> so does the 660/7850 or any present model gpu's support the VGA PORT??
> if yes, any performance difference when used against HDMI??



Generally brands like Palit, Sparkle, Galaxy (in NVIDIA) and PowerColor, VTX3D (in AMD) sell cards with a VGA port as well as DVI. Otherwise you need to buy a DVI-to-VGA coverter plug. As for VGA vs. DVI. In general VGA quality is less. The signal is digital and converted to analog. If the VGA port is on the card then the graphics card has the DAC and performs the conversion and scaling. Otherwise, if you use a converter, this task is done by the monitor hardware. Generally the graphics card will do a better job than the monitor, but in both cases it won't be as good as DVI. With a good DVI converter plug, a good monitor or a good graphics card the difference is small enough that you will not notice it.

*Applies when comparing to HDMI as well.


----------



## vkl (Oct 20, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Should i go for sapphire hd 7950 oc edition or 7950 vapor x or asus gtx 660ti dc2t?I want to be futureproof for 3 years atleast.Also wat is the difference between 7950 oc vs vapor x considering performance,cooling and noise.Will seasonic s12II 620 w be enough for these cards?


Get either of the hd7950s.Both overclock quite well.Vapor x runs cooler than flex edition.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Which graphic card from these two please I'm in hurry..

Nvidia N550GTX-Ti-MD1GD5 ARMOR 1G

GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI


----------



## vkl (Oct 20, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Which graphic card from these two please I'm in hurry..
> 
> Nvidia N550GTX-Ti-MD1GD5 ARMOR 1G
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI



Performance difference is negligible.HD 7750 consumes lot lesser power than gtx550ti.
Take the hd7750.Newer gen,more efficient.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2012)

I second that.



rock2702 said:


> Should i go for sapphire hd 7950 oc edition or 7950 vapor x or asus gtx 660ti dc2t?I want to be futureproof for 3 years atleast.Also wat is the difference between 7950 oc vs vapor x considering performance,cooling and noise.Will seasonic s12II 620 w be enough for these cards?



What's the price of the vapor-x? And that PSU is enough for the cards you have mentioned.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 20, 2012)

Vapor x is 23.5,dual x is 24k,also i read that a seasonic s12ii 520w would be enough for any single gpu,620w is not required.Gtx 660ti outperforms 7950 in few games,so this makes my decision tougher.What do you suggest?


----------



## vkl (Oct 20, 2012)

^^Get the hd7950 vapor x.
Mention your complete system specs(Processor and mobo and whether you overclock or not).
(Most probably you either have an ivy or sandy bridge processor as you were enquiring about b75mobo).
S12ii 520w is more than enough even if you have a more power consuming processor like i7 920 overclocked at 3.6GHz
Overall in most games hd7950>>gtx660ti.When both cards are overclocked the gap increases.With newer drivers hd7950 comes quite close to gtx670.
When overclocked hd7950 can match hd7970 or go even better.
GALAXY GTX 660 Ti GC OC vs. OC GTX 670 & HD 7950


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Vapor x is 23.5,dual x is 24k,also i read that a seasonic s12ii 520w would be enough for any single gpu,620w is not required.*Gtx 660ti outperforms 7950 in few games*,so this makes my decision tougher.What do you suggest?



For example?


----------



## funskar (Oct 20, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Vapor x is 23.5,dual x is 24k,also i read that a seasonic s12ii 520w would be enough for any single gpu,620w is not required.Gtx 660ti outperforms 7950 in few games,so this makes my decision tougher.What do you suggest?



I can avail you saphire vaporx 7950 for 22.5k


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> For example?



Shogun 2,bf3,portal 2,borderlands 2 to name a few.Is it possible to use physx on amd cards?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 20, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Get the hd7950 vapor x.
> Mention your complete system specs(Processor and mobo and whether you overclock or not).
> (Most probably you either have an ivy or sandy bridge processor as you were enquiring about b75mobo).
> S12ii 520w is more than enough even if you have a more power consuming processor like i7 920 overclocked at 3.6GHz
> ...



I m in the process of upgrading my old rig,will be getting an i3 2120 now and upgrading to i5 3550 in few months,4 gb ddr3 ram.I have 1440*900 res now which will be upgraded to 1080p along with the processor.The damn physx and amd's crappy drivers are making my decision tougher.


----------



## vkl (Oct 20, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> I m in the process of upgrading my old rig,will be getting an i3 2120 now and upgrading to i5 3550 in few months,4 gb ddr3 ram.I have 1440*900 res now which will be upgraded to 1080p along with the processor.The damn physx and amd's crappy drivers are making my decision tougher.



Get i5 3550.No need to buy i3 2100 and then upgrading to i5.Not worth the money spent.
As far as gaming is concerned under windows amd drivers are not crappy.There can be  issues with some version of drivers which is also true in the case of nvidia.
Overall hd7950 is a better card for gaming.
One can't run physx on amd gpu.One can add a secondary nvidia card for physx processing with a primary amd card.
Have to use hacked/modded drivers for that.

There are other alternatives like _Havok and some other CPU based physics engines_ which would run irrespective of amd or nvidia gpu.
There are not that many good titles with good PhysX application/implementation(I don't call pre-rendered debris effects impressive).
The thing is Physx is not something that is that eye-catching in many games.
Mafia II is one good physx title.
At the end it is your choice.If physx is that important to you then take the gtx660ti dcII.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 21, 2012)

Does this mean if I put HD7770 in my system, I wont be able to play Mafia II? I have decided to go for HD 7770 or a higher version.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Does this mean if I put HD7770 in my system, I wont be able to play Mafia II? I have decided to go for HD 7770 or a higher version.



mafia 2 worked fine even on my 9500gt. HD 7770 is more than enough


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 21, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> will be getting an i3 2120 now and upgrading to i5 3550 in few months



Then why not add up both & get an i7??


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 21, 2012)

I m a bit tight on budget.If going with nvidia which config should i go for?
1.gigabyte gtx 660 oc 14k +i5 3550 12.3k,total 26.3k
                    or
2.asus gtx 660ti dc2t 23k+ pentium g630 3.4k,total 26.4k

If i go with 2nd option i will upgrade to an i5 in a few months time.Will i see any performance diff at my resolution between the above 2 config?I think i7 r an overkill for gaming,thats y no i7.


----------



## Myth (Oct 21, 2012)

Just take the i5 3550 @ 12.3k and in a few months, take the gpu of your choice.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a 9800gtx right now,which is a decent card.If i dont get a graphics card right now i can get an i5 3570k+asus maximus v gene+seasonic 620w psu+gskill ripjawx 8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram from a 2.2ghz core 2 duo+biostar g31mobo+2gb ddr2 800mhz ram+cooler master extreme power 600w psu which i currently have.But the problem is these components wont make that much of a difference as a 660 or a 660ti would make over a 9800gtx,right?I mean in gaming.I m building a system for 3yrs down the line.What should i go with,a bit confused?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 21, 2012)

Your processor might bottleneck 660ti so better get i5 now and 660ti later.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quick qestion will my mobo support HD 7750?
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41MT-S2P (rev. 1.3)

Reply asap I'm going tommorow to buy it.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 22, 2012)

So i have decided to go with the gtx 660ti graphics card.But i m a bit confused over which model to go for.Here r my options:
Gigabyte gtx 660ti windforce 2x(non oced)@19.5k
MSI gtx 660ti pe twin frozer iv-21.7k
Asus gtx 660ti dc2t-23k
Zotac 660ti amp-24k

Will i see any performance diff in real life between these cards?Msi had the voltage issues with their card,so i m a bit skeptical about going for it,though ppl say the unlocked voltage is a boon  Which gtx 660ti should i go for keeping all the things in mind?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 22, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> So i have decided to go with the gtx 660ti graphics card.But i m a bit confused over which model to go for.Here r my options:
> Gigabyte gtx 660ti windforce 2x(non oced)@19.5k
> MSI gtx 660ti pe twin frozer iv-21.7k
> *Asus gtx 660ti dc2t-23k*
> Zotac 660ti amp-24k



Asus one..


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 22, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Asus one..



Any particular reasons?Is it worth spending 3.5k over gigabyte?


----------



## vkl (Oct 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Does PhysX even matter?


^^THIS.
Nvidia Physx is not something that is game changing or has too much to do with game play in large number of titles.As always there are other alternatives too.

AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis

The gains are quite significant in many titles(Sleeping Dogs,battlefield 3,WoW 3,Star craft 2).
GCN cards benefit.VLIW cards don't benefit as per the review.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys I've bought HD 7750 but its not working..
I mean my windows is not booting up please help (((


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 22, 2012)

Try connecting the monitor to the mobo and check if it boots up?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 22, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Try connecting the monitor to the mobo and check if it boots up?



nah its booting with graphic card but it restatrs saying some error


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 22, 2012)

will amd 6770 1 GB gddr5 will be able to run battlefield 3 and GTA V ? and wat abt AMD HD 6670 gddr5?
and gddr3 version of both cards as well?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Now its working I forgot to wipe out previous drivers!


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 24, 2012)

Which one would be a better buy considering price and performance

1) Sapphire HD 7950 3GB DDR5 OC edition @ 24000 INR

                      or

2) MSI GTX 660Ti PE 2GB DDR5 @ 21000 INR

For games like Skyrim with HD textures DLC with ultra settings, Witcher 2, Flight Simulator X(Highly favors Nvidia Cards) etc

Resolution will be 1920x1080

Only thing that worries me about GTX 660Ti is its 192 bit memory interface. I don't know how much of a difference it makes in actual performance.


----------



## vkl (Oct 24, 2012)

Get the Sapphire OC edition hd7950.Sapphire Vaporx hd7950 is also available for 24k.Check if you can get that.
Overall hd7950 is quite a bit faster than gtx660ti.Once you put more AA into the game the gap widens even more.Skyrim is the perfect example of this.
Even hd7870 gets the better of gtx660ti at higher AA levels in some games like skyrim.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 24, 2012)

The problem with 7950 vapor x is the unlocked voltage complaints in many of the cards,the dual x is a better option.Also the gtx 660ti performs a bit better than a 7950 at resolutions up to full hd even with full anti aliasing.It gets defeated only in the 2500*1600 and above resolutions where it's less memory bandwidth becomes a problem.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 24, 2012)

deepanshuchg said:


> will amd 6770 1 GB gddr5 will be able to run battlefield 3 and GTA V ? and wat abt AMD HD 6670 gddr5?
> and gddr3 version of both cards as well?



can some1 help with this?


----------



## vkl (Oct 24, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> The problem with 7950 vapor x is the unlocked voltage complaints in many of the cards,the dual x is a better option.Also the gtx 660ti performs a bit better than a 7950 at resolutions up to full hd even with full anti aliasing.It gets defeated only in the 2500*1600 and above resolutions where it's less memory bandwidth becomes a problem.



Not aware of the complaints with hd7950 vapor x.You can go with other custom versions of hd7950.

HD7950 in most of the games perform better than gtx660ti @FHD.
According to many reviews during the release of gtx660ti,gtx660ti fares nearly as good as the hd7950 but most of the comparison takes place with a stock hd7950(800MHz).
Even with new bios patched to the reference hd7950 will take the lead.

GALAXY GTX 660 Ti GC OC vs. OC GTX 670 & HD 7950
In this review both gtx660ti and gtx670 are clocked around 100MHz higher than hd7950 but still hd7950 comes out on top technically.

AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis
In this review you can see mostly that hd7950 is ahead of gtx660ti even before the newest performance driver.

As far as skyrim is concerned even before the latest performance driver and latest bios patch,hd7950 performs better than gtx660ti with performance difference increasing in favor hd7950 once you apply more AA.
*i.imgur.com/sBvyY.gif?1            *i.imgur.com/S5jGy.gif?1

The thing is that at 1920*1080(without AA) there is a small gap but once you have AA added to it then a good amount of gap is there in favor of hd7950.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 24, 2012)

deepanshuchg said:


> can some1 help with this?



HD 6670 will let you play BF3 but in mid to low settings..
And GDDR5 version is better.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 24, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 6670 will let you play BF3 but in mid to low settings..
> And GDDR5 version is better.


Thanks for your reply
So obv 6770 will also be able to run BF3.. but wat abt GTA V from both cards..as it will be launched soom


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2012)

We can't comment on yet-to-be released games, whose minimum system requirements are not even known.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Which one would be a better buy considering price and performance
> 
> 1) Sapphire HD 7950 3GB DDR5 OC edition @ 24000 INR
> 
> ...


I'd say pick up HD 7950. Will be better in the long run.

Skyrim and Witcher 2 tend to be slightly faster in HD 7950 though.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I will go with the sapphire 7950 OC edition. I think lower core clock is not a problem with 7950 with good heatsink as it should overclock pretty easily, correct me if i am wrong. I also believe that no matter how much FSX favors Nvidia, amd 7950 is still powerful enough to run it. Thanks once again.

@*vkl* thanks, that chart really clears alot of doubts. Btw where is 7970 available for 24k?


----------



## vkl (Oct 24, 2012)

^^Sorry,that's a typo.It is hd7950 not hd7970.
Edited


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 27, 2012)

Suppose I get i3 2nd generation 2120+Asus PH61 MLX motherboard+ Asus HD 7770 DC 1 GB DDR5+20 inch Samsung LED monitor, what kind of cable I should use to connect the GPU to Monitor? earlier I had only used VGA cable till now in my old 15 inch CRT monitor without GPU. Should I buy a HDMI cable and what type it should be because I have no idea what so ever. Or the normal cable like i used earlier(it comes attached with the monitor with blue port with screws on both side). I think the recent monitors come with DVI cable. But if I opt for HDMI cable should my monitor has to be full HD and must have HDMI port to get the full benefit of this cable. One of my known person has GTS 450 with 20 inch monitor and he used a cable which had similar big ports on both side with screws. I am really confused about all this cable thing.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2012)

Depends on the connections your monitor have: VGA, DVI and/or HDMI. You can use any one of them.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there a difference in binning and quality of components between asus gtx 670 dcu ii and the gtx 670 dcu ii top model?If i get the non top model can i overclock it myself up to the top model clocks and even further?


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 27, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Which one would be a better buy considering price and performance
> 
> 1) Sapphire HD 7950 3GB DDR5 OC edition @ 24000 INR
> 
> ...



i would say that u can go with hd7950 eyes closed at 24k or whatever price u can get.........!
Im using hd7950 vapor-x though it doesnt have good stable unlocked voltage setting.....but at that price u are getting a reference board of hd7970 with hd7950...and its a good overclocker board......as the oc version is.....1100mhz setting on the core is achievable on both oc version and the vapor-x...cooling is little better on the vapor-x.....your choice....!


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 27, 2012)

Between a 670 and 7950 which is better?


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2012)

At current prices, 7950. At 24k, it's unbeatable.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 27, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair VS450

2. What is your budget?
Ans: ~ 7.5k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: - Won't play too many games, as I'm not into gaming, but as far as gaming is concerned, can't say, (as it depends a lot on my system) but since, I'm having a Full HD monitor (AOC 2243FW2K), will try all possible (Playable) settings.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: *CPU*: Intel Pentium 4 2.93 OC'd to 3.55 GHz
*MOTHERBOARD*: MSI G41-P26 (has a, PCIex16 Slot Ver. 1, and supports the RAM at 1066 MHz by default)
*RAM*: Kingston Value Ram 2x4GB DDR3 1333 MHz (running somewhere around 1250 MHz, due to overclocked processor)

I know that the system is seriously outdated, but since this is my secondary system, primary one's my Dell Inspiron Laptop. I'll be using this system occasionally, but want to upgrade it. FOR THOSE WHO'LL BE SUGGESTING ME TO UPGRADE, *PLEASE NOTE THAT I'M ON AN UPGRADE PATH AND I'LL BE UPGRADING SOON*, this is the reason, I'm building a system around somewhat newer components, so that whatever can be used just doesn't go away wasted.

I've zeroed in at the AMD Radeon HD 7750 OC Edition from Sapphire or MSI. The only thing I want to know is that is there anyone who has used a PCIe x16 3.0 card on a PCIe x16 1.0 board, or on the MSI G41M-P26? Is it compatible as though, theoretically it is compatible and so says the AMD's User/Installation manuals, I've heard and read that people face problems with compatibility.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Depends on the connections your monitor have: VGA, DVI and/or HDMI. You can use any one of them.



Thanks but the GPU have HDMI port I want to buy a monitor with HDMI port and under 10k max. The available brands are Samsung and Dell and may be Acer or AOC. Also the dealer said  this(iBall 21.5 inch LED - Sparkle 2151 Monitor) is not in stock which is cheaper than Samsung and Dell but also have same 3yr warranty. Is HDMI monitor really necessary to get the best out of the GPU(Asus HD 7770 DC 1 GB DDR5) or the DVI would do the job well. I will be satisfied with little high(not ultra high) resolution like say 1600*900 or even 1024*768.


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 29, 2012)

DVI should do well....look for AOC offerings


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Thanks but the GPU have HDMI port I want to buy a monitor with HDMI port and under 10k max. The available brands are Samsung and Dell and may be Acer or AOC. Also the dealer said  this(iBall 21.5 inch LED - Sparkle 2151 Monitor) is not in stock which is cheaper than Samsung and Dell but also have same 3yr warranty. Is HDMI monitor really necessary to get the best out of the GPU(Asus HD 7770 DC 1 GB DDR5) or the DVI would do the job well. I will be satisfied with little high(not ultra high) resolution like say 1600*900 or even 1024*768.


Whatever port you use, it doesn't affect your GPU's performance i.e. it won't make it slower/faster. Buy any monitor you like and don't think too much.  It is just a way of connecting a monitor to the PC.

btw, DVI and HDMI = same electrical signal. Only physical appearance is different. Plus, HDMI can also carry sound if you want to use a monitor/TV's built-in speakers.

I hope this clears it.



CyberKID said:


> I've zeroed in at the AMD Radeon HD 7750 OC Edition from Sapphire or MSI. The only thing I want to know is that is there anyone who has used a PCIe x16 3.0 card on a PCIe x16 1.0 board, or on the MSI G41M-P26? Is it compatible as though, theoretically it is compatible and so says the AMD's User/Installation manuals, I've heard and read that people face problems with compatibility.


No problem and no issue.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks. I will see what I can get in my budget.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 29, 2012)

ico said:


> No problem and no issue.


Thanks ico. That sounds assuring.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 30, 2012)

ico said:


> Whatever port you use, it doesn't affect your GPU's performance i.e. it won't make it slower/faster. Buy any monitor you like and don't think too much.  It is just a way of connecting a monitor to the PC.
> 
> btw, DVI and HDMI = same electrical signal. Only physical appearance is different. Plus, HDMI can also carry sound if you want to use a monitor/TV's built-in speakers.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I just want to know with my above configuration(i3 2nd generation 2120+Asus PH61 MLX motherboard+ Asus HD 7770 DC 1 GB DDR5+20 inch Samsung LED monitor)if I choose 22 inch Samsung full HD monitor, will my Corsair CX430V2 is ok to run them or should I keep the 20 inch monitor?
 Is there any role of UPS because I am having a 600VA UPS from Supercomp which is working fine and I think I will add a spike guard from Belkin to be on the sure side. other brands available are- V-Guard, Beetel, I ball, Numeric and some more out of which dealer says V-Guard is good.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 30, 2012)

guys how is msi hd 7770 oc version with 1gb ddr5 ram...I will b getting tomorow @ 8.8k +....

I will b playing games @ full hd settings....


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2012)

Little high on cost, otherwise good.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks @ skud....but it is the cheapest  I am getting sapphire costs 1k more and has only one fan but msi has two fans with better heatsink and rma is also good....


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

Get it.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 31, 2012)

xfx is costing 9k...is it better than msi...or just leave it and go with msi-...?


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

Why so confusion, get the MSI one, it's good.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 31, 2012)

Zotac 670 amp! or asus gtx 670 non top,which one will be better keeping all the factors in mind?


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 31, 2012)

@ skud yup will get tht no confusions....

I am planning for a crossfire later with this on my nxt build...?


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Zotac 670 amp! or asus gtx 670 non top,which one will be better keeping all the factors in mind?



Does this really matter??
Both custom coolers are nice @ cooling.. AFAIK Zotac card is kinda bulky




Get anyone that's cheaper


----------



## Myth (Nov 1, 2012)

I like the asus dcii


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Myth said:


> I like the asus dcii



mee toooooooo....


----------



## satyadeep (Nov 2, 2012)

I have pentium 4 cpu 2.26 ghz proccesor with onboard vga, but now it had the problem  that it shows only one colour on monitor, for that problem i came up with new vga card from my store room (zenith pc), i connected it to my pc but it boots well and shows windows xp screen but after that screen goes blank, what should i do?


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 2, 2012)

I increased my budget for the gpu by a bit and now m undecided between a gtx 680 and hd 7970 gpu.I m getting sapphire hd 7970 dual x oc for 30.2k whereas the gigabyte gtx 680 wf3 oc gpu for 32.5k.I don't mind spending the extra for gtx 680 if I don't have to think about buying another gpu for the next 3 years.Both cards have excellent reviews.I will be gaming at 1900*1200 res with all the settings at high even 16*msaa,which will serve me better for the next 3years?I have no plans of going for a 2560*1440 or higher res setup.Plz advice.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

7970.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> 7970.



And y is that?


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 2, 2012)

satyadeep said:


> I have pentium 4 cpu 2.26 ghz proccesor with onboard vga, but now it had the problem  that it shows only one colour on monitor, for that problem i came up with new vga card from my store room (zenith pc), i connected it to my pc but it boots well and shows windows xp screen but after that screen goes blank, what should i do?



Does that new vga card came with some software cd? if yes, then you have to install that software and remove the onboard vga drivers. you can connect the old vga port and then wipe the vga drivers,restart and then install the new vga drivers and then use the new vga port. if no, then remove the vga driver and then reinstall them. Another thing you can do is to disable the onboard vga option from the bios and then try using the vga card and see the result or reset the bios and then connect the new vga port(no driver removing needed). I may be wrong. Let other people answer so that you can decide what to do.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> And y is that?




1) 2.3k savings.
2) more or less similar performance (without going into idiotic frame rate differences)
3) catalyst 12.11
4) at 16x MSAA 1GB extra VRAM will be handy
5) better OC potential


----------



## Myth (Nov 3, 2012)

^^+1 To that.
Its looks like amd in all prices ranges.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

Not yet sure about the purchase but still asking as then will save money accordingly.

*Present Config*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo
DDR-III (4x2) 8GB 1333 Mhz
Nvidia 9600 GT (XFX)
1440x900 19" LCD
ColorSit 500W PSU (short of generic but I was able to run 8800 GTX with it)

Now i am thinking of replacing the GPU.

Mind you I am not a pro gamer, but I like to try out all the games and I am happy with mid level settings. However with present games, my present GPU is falling really behind.

Thinking of upgrade.

One particular model caught my eye, the ATI Readon 6670 1GB GDDR5 retailing at around Rs. 5.2/5.3k in kolkata market.

Would it be a good replacement over my present card ? For my needs ?


----------



## Myth (Nov 5, 2012)

Take something worth an upgrade or it will go obsolete quite soon and you would be upgrading frequently. 
Budget ?


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2012)

Naxal said:


> One particular model caught my eye, the ATI Readon 6670 1GB GDDR5 retailing at around Rs. 5.2/5.3k in kolkata market.


HD 6670 will be a 10% faster than 9600 GT.

For a definite upgrade, get HD 7770 @ 8.1K. Don't go for HD 6670.


----------



## virus000 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys,
My name's Kiran.I need a suggestion for a graphics card for my computer.I would use it normally for games and movies and photoshop work and nothing else.My budget is around 5-6K and not more .
Current Specifications
Processor - AMD Athlon X2-64 Dual core processor 4200+ (2.2ghz)
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 motherboard DDR2.
ATI Radeon x1200 inbuilt graphics engine
Monitor - ViewSonic VA2226w.
2GB RAM.

So can anyone suggest me a good graphics card where i can play the latest games and watch good movies without much hassle .Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2012)

virus000 said:


> Hi guys,
> My name's Kiran.I need a suggestion for a graphics card for my computer.I would use it normally for games and movies and photoshop work and nothing else.My budget is around 5-6K and not more .
> Current Specifications
> Processor - AMD Athlon X2-64 Dual core processor 4200+ (2.2ghz)
> ...



what PSU do you have? Pick up a Corsair CX430v2 along with this card - *www.flipkart.com/powercolor-amd-ati-radeon-hd5670-1-gb-ddr3-graphics-card/p/itmd5ynejajvnugy

Don't expect max graphics though and your proccy might prove to be a slight bottleneck.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

ico said:


> HD 6670 will be a 10% faster than 9600 GT.
> 
> For a definite upgrade, get HD 7770 @ 8.1K. Don't go for HD 6670.



Thanks.

This 9600 i guess is having a DDR2 based memory compare to 6670 having GDDR5. All this just going to give a 10% increase ??


----------



## virus000 (Nov 5, 2012)

It shows as 220V on the sticker outside.

Do i have to change my Motherboard,RAM & PSU unit too?..It could be a little expensive on my pocket.I will look into Corsair CX430v2 card.Are there any more better graphics card for my PC specs?


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

virus000 said:


> It shows as 220V on the sticker outside.
> 
> Do i have to change my Motherboard,RAM & PSU unit too?..It could be a little expensive on my pocket.I will look into Corsair CX430v2 card.Are there any more better graphics card for my PC specs?



At your budget, you can get *HD6670 1GB GDDR5*. It's one of the budget card, that handle most games with resolution tweaks.
At the least, GPU's demand a power supply of *400W.*


----------



## Myth (Nov 5, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This 9600 i guess is having a DDR2 based memory compare to 6670 having GDDR5. All this just going to give a 10% increase ??



9600gt has gddr3.


----------



## virus000 (Nov 5, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> At your budget, you can get *HD6670 1GB GDDR5*. It's one of the budget card, that handle most games with resolution tweaks.
> At the least, GPU's demand a power supply of *400W.*


Thanks.I should probably change my PSU to higher wattage and probably consider the HD6670 as it supports a lot of games .


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 5, 2012)

virus000 said:


> It shows as 220V on the sticker outside.
> 
> Do i have to change my Motherboard,RAM & PSU unit too?..It could be a little expensive on my pocket.I will look into Corsair CX430v2 card.Are there any more better graphics card for my PC specs?



Corsair CX430V2 is the power supply priced at Rs 2500.i have bought one for my yet to be assembled PC which got delayed for sometime. GPU choice- Asus HD 7770 DC 1Gb DDR5 or any HD 7770 card.


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

@nick: His budget is around 5-6K and not more .
If he can extend, yes he can get 7750 or even 7770!


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This 9600 i guess is having a DDR2 based memory compare to 6670 having GDDR5. All this just going to give a 10% increase ??


Make that 20-25% then.

But still, get HD 7770 for a definite upgrade. If not, then get HD 7750.


----------



## tanvir37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish to upgrade my gpu

My system specs are:
AMD phenom II X4 945 processor 3.0GHz
gigabyte M68MT-D3
4 GB RAM
ATI RADEON 4350
PSU-Xtech(450w) (didn't have much info about PSU's while buying the PC, so was fooled by the shopkeeper)

I need a good enough graphics card(and PSU) which should suffice atleast next 3 yrs GAMING(medium and low settings will do) 
BUDGET: MAX 12K-13K(FOR BOTH THE GPU AND PSU)


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 6, 2012)

HD 6870 for 10k If avaiable 2.5k for CS430 crosair


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 6870 for 10k If avaiable 2.5k for CS430 crosair


You can also consider the next-gen card HD7770, which will cost you a bit lesser than 6870, but its performance is more or less similar to 7770.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> You can also consider the next-gen card HD7770, which will cost you a bit lesser than 6870, but its performance is more or less similar to 7770.



AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
There is no way you can compare those two cards...

@ tanvir
Get either of HD6870 or GTX560


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a sapphire 7970 card today,i m noticing that m not getting over 60fps in games at ultra settings with everything high,neither m getting anything below 60fps.Is there any way to get over 60fps?


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Got a sapphire 7970 card today,i m noticing that m not getting over 60fps in games at ultra settings with everything high,neither m getting anything below 60fps.Is there any way to get over 60fps?



Which Game ? Also post your complete Config details.



Gearbox said:


> You can also consider the next-gen card HD7770, which will cost you a bit lesser than 6870, but its performance is more or less similar to 7770.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 7, 2012)

i5 3570k
Gigabyte b75m-d3h
Seasonic s12ii 620w
2x4gb gskill ripjawx 1600mhz
sapphire 7970 dual x
Samsung 22 inch full hd

Played portal 2,guild wars 2,amnesia,turned everything on high,framerate seems to be locked at 60fps.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> You can also consider the next-gen card HD7770, which will cost you a bit lesser than 6870, but its performance is more or less similar to 7770.



Lolwut?HD 6850 is somewhat better than HD 7770 and how come you can say HD 7770 is similart to HD 6870?


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2012)

Performance per watt.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

But the performance itself is quite lower to start with.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Got a sapphire 7970 card today,i m noticing that m not getting over 60fps in games at ultra settings with everything high,neither m getting anything below 60fps.Is there any way to get over 60fps?


Install Catalyst 12.10 or 12.11 Beta.

Mention the games you are playing and post your configuration details.

An answer is as vague as a question.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 8, 2012)

ico said:


> Install Catalyst 12.10 or 12.11 Beta.
> 
> Mention the games you are playing and post your configuration details.
> 
> An answer is as vague as a question.



I already mentioned my system specs and the games i play a few posts above.
i5 3570k,8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram,hd 7970,22inch full hd monitor,seasonic s12ii 620w psu.

My monitors refresh rate is 60hz.Nvidia has adaptive vsync to take fps over 60 without tearing.What does amd have?I m on 12.11 beta drivers.I play portal 2,guild wars 2,deus ex human revolution etc.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

Turn off Vsync to get higher frames. AMD doesn't have anything equivalent to nVIDIA's adaptive Vsync.


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 8, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> @nick: His budget is around 5-6K and not more .
> If he can extend, yes he can get 7750 or even 7770!



@Gearbox, sorry my friend. I was not clear. About the GPU choice I mentioned is what I have decided for myself because I want to have something which will at least go on for 5 years and I do not have to upgrade because I am a causal gamer. It goes for my system too because my brothers are persuaing me for a laptop saying that 30k desktop is much more because we purchased a desktop from zenith at the same price 2003 and they say it still costs the same. But I said that the same old PC went for 9 years and still going and this new PC will do the same except some minor replacements if needed. As far as the choice of GPU , in the budget of 5-6k, HD 6670 is the choice but if he can extend he can get a more good card,may be future-proof(although nothing is future-proof as future itself is uncertain. I bought Corsair CX430V2 and was deciding to buy 2GB DDR3 card,then decided for HD 6670 or HD 67770. Now I am going to stick to HD 7770. I am trying not to go beyond as my PSU may not support higher end card when added to my i3 2nd  gen 2120 or may upgrade i5 2310 or 2320 as i am not planning to overclock.)


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2012)

^^

You are a casual gamer. You don't really need to get an i5 processor if you don't OC. No one can really give any guarantee how many years a GPU will be going fine. Say you bought a 8800 in 2007(as far as I remember it was most expensive card that time) that GPU is way past the word "obsolete" now
GPU is hard to future proof. Getting a HD 7770 is your best bet of future proofing. 
Though keep in mind a casual gamer doesn't need a HD7770. 

Which games exactly do you play now and plan to play?


----------



## d3p (Nov 8, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> I already mentioned my system specs and the games i play a few posts above.
> i5 3570k,8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram,hd 7970,22inch full hd monitor,seasonic s12ii 620w psu.
> 
> My monitors refresh rate is 60hz.Nvidia has adaptive vsync to take fps over 60 without tearing.What does amd have?I m on 12.11 beta drivers.I play portal 2,guild wars 2,deus ex human revolution etc.



Your Config looks quite stong enough to handle the Hd 7970, but the games you are playing hardly take any advantage out your card. Try Games like Metro 2033, Battlefield 3 or Crysis Warhead. In case you don't play the following games, try some benchmarking tools like alien vs predator dx 11 becnhmark or Unigine.

Post the bench details.

AMD Catalyst don't have Adaptive Vsync like Nvidia, but they have an option of turning ON & OFF in the catalyst. Just have a cross check.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 8, 2012)

My full hd monitor is gonna come in 2-3 days,so i tested it on my old monitor,19 inch samsung syncmaster.Ran the heaven benchmark.
Specs
Win 7 32 bit
i5 3570k @3.4ghz~3.8ghz
2gb ddr3 ram @1333mhz(8gb ddr3 gskill ram already ordered)
Sapphire hd 7970 @925/1475
1440x900 res

Settings:Everything maximum i.e 8xAA,16XAF,extreme tessalation etc.

FPS:52.7
Score:1327
Min fps:16.6
Max fps:143.8

Is this score any good?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2012)

^^
Yes it is. The gaming performance you will get should be very good on your new monitor


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Yes it is. The gaming performance you will get should be very good on your new monitor



Thanks.  Does heaven score depend on cpu and gpu clock speeds?Also currently m having a 2gb ram,does that somewhat lower the score?


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Settings:Everything maximum i.e 8xAA,16XAF,extreme tessalation etc.
> 
> FPS:52.7
> Score:1327
> ...


yup, it is fine.


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> 
> You are a casual gamer. You don't really need to get an i5 processor if you don't OC. No one can really give any guarantee how many years a GPU will be going fine. Say you bought a 8800 in 2007(as far as I remember it was most expensive card that time) that GPU is way past the word "obsolete" now
> GPU is hard to future proof. Getting a HD 7770 is your best bet of future proofing.
> ...



Are you talking about me? thanks for the reply. Yeah I know that HD 7770 is costs more but I want to have a peace of mind for at least 3 years or more. So no matter, if new games come, I may be able to play them. Switching to i5 will cost me at least 3k more which I do not think I will plan to do. I think I will stick to my i3 2120 and HD 7770 and a full HD 22 inch monitor which I think CX430V2 will be able to handle. I am not going for overclocking although I am interested for quad core but then I think my powerful GPU will do the job.(if the difference would have been 500-1k, then I would not have minded)

P:S; Please post your valuable reply to my new PC configuration thread as I am confused whether to keep i3 or switch to i5.Thanks


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 10, 2012)

A nvidia alternate for your 7770 would be gtx650 or gtx650ti 
There are very good reviews about 650ti


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 10, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> A nvidia alternate for your 7770 would be gtx650 or gtx650ti
> There are very good reviews about 650ti



What about the price difference? Is it marginal? I think the performance is good and so is the price difference. Yes, one thing though, local shops normally prefer nvidia which is easy to get rather than ATI/AMD cards.

P:S: By the way, are you a member of exbii forum too because I think I remember replying to post of a similar name. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

How is coolermaster 450 W PSU?


----------



## ganeshg (Nov 10, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ansower supply 500w got with the cabinet

2. What is your budget?
Ans:7-8

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:1366*768

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:1.MOBO-m4a88t evo usb 3.0
2.RAM-2*2gb dual channel ddr3 1366mhz
3.HDD 500gb
4.18.5"LCD monitor
5.inbuilt radeon 4200gpu i guess
6.processor- AMD atholn x2 250 3.0ghz
i was thinking of buying a gtx 550ti but with some comparisom done found out that it draws more power i.e 116w
which is twice than HD 7750
the only reason that i wanna opt for a nvidia card is because of PHYSX. i had cellfactor revolution game in my pc and it didnt work.when i gave it to my friend who has a older nvidia card it worked.thats the reason.
I am also looking for a PSU for above card
also i wanted play games @ all settings high with the above card at given resolution is it possible
my overall budget 11k
gd dy yll............


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

^ on websites like flipkart u see 550ti priced as 650 and u know 650 performs same as 7750 after catalyst 12.11 update. but 650 is 8.4k and 7750 is 7k(on smcinternational.in). 8.8k can get u msi 7770 on flipkart. 
and for sake of just 1 game dont sacrifice performance. get 7770 + corsair cx430 v2 @2.7k
and physx effects are applied nicely on just 3-4 odd games. also physx supporting games run on amd gpu. just disable physx in game settings for it.


----------



## ganeshg (Nov 10, 2012)

Will i get atleast a min of 30FPS @ full settings high with HD7770 @ 1366*768 Resolution and whats the price of 
XFX HD 7770
thnks for advice


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

IF your budget is 11k.
Get HD 6850 for 8.7k imo it's better than HD 7770.
Otherwise get HD 7770 MSI Power edition it will cost you around 8.5 and its better than other varients.
And get Crosair CS430v2 psu for 2.4k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

ganeshg said:


> Will i get atleast a min of 30FPS @ full settings high with HD7770 @ 1366*768 Resolution and whats the price of
> XFX HD 7770
> thnks for advice



yes u will get average >30fps in most games at that resolution
as i said get this -
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are getting HD 7770 then better get this varient of it MSI AMD R7770 Power Edition 1GD5/OC 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

It will cost you around 8.5k locally.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> IF your budget is 11k.
> Get HD 6850 for 8.7k imo it's better than HD 7770.
> Otherwise get HD 7770 MSI Power edition it will cost you around 8.5 and its better than other varients.
> And get Crosair CS430v2 psu for 2.4k.



amd is providing such a nice driver support to 7 series. 12.11 increased performance of 7 series only. so imo its better to get 7770.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

But still HD 6850 is about 3% faster than HD 7770(After 12.11 drivers)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> But still HD 6850 is about 10-15% faster than HD 7770(After 12.11 drivers)




AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp
3-4%


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh yeah 3percent my bad gonna edit it.

But 6xxx series will not get 12;.11?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 10, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> What about the price difference? Is it marginal? I think the performance is good and so is the price difference. Yes, one thing though, local shops normally prefer nvidia which is easy to get rather than ATI/AMD cards.
> 
> P:S: By the way, are you a member of exbii forum too because I think I remember replying to post of a similar name. I may be wrong though.


If the difference is minimal than go for 650ti (haven't checked the price) else settle to 7770 
I was a X tech mod @XB and left it due to personal reasons .... you seems to have a good memory as last time I loged-in with kartikoli ID was around 2yrs back


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Oh yeah 3percent my bad gonna edit it.
> 
> But 6xxx series will not get 12;.11?



yes u can use 12.11 but no performance improvements. see example of 6970 in that link.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## rock2702 (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the use of applying voltage to graphics cards?Is it dangerous?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> What is the use of applying voltage to graphics cards?Is it dangerous?



beyond a point u need to overvolt in overclocking for stability. yes its dangerous if u dont know what u are doing


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have ordered a Sapphire HD 7950 3GB With Boost yesterday from flipkart and I was wondering whether it was possible to get "Never Settle" Game Bundle in india by anyway? All the titles in that bundle are just awesome. Anyone has any idea about the situation in India regarding that bundle?


----------



## Myth (Nov 15, 2012)

I think they are available if purchased in US and certain Euro countries.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 15, 2012)

Well according to what AMD has officially said it should be available in india but I guess in practical terms it won't be.


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 15, 2012)

Its not possible to get a AMD cards at decent prices in India. What to talk about Game bundles(although it happens to people like us living is non-metro or remote areas).


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> *Its not possible to get a AMD cards at decent prices in India. *What to talk about Game bundles(although it happens to people like us living is non-metro or remote areas).




You can always purchase online.


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> You can always purchase online.



yes, that's the only possible option and provided that SC/RMA is within your reach.


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 16, 2012)

guys i bought msi r 7770 gpu recently @ 8.2k+ and i m enjoying the games like nfs run and sniper ghost..!!but bf3 bad company smtimes is hanging and not responding..!!

any solutions for this and is a there any application to check the performance of the gpu and the temperature as my cabbby is heating more than expected..!!

quick solution guys..thanks


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 16, 2012)

^^which version of drivers are you using? I heard  that they fixed alot of issues related to BF3 in 12.8 and 12.11 driver updates.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 19, 2012)

So i inquired about AMD's "Never Settle" gaming bundle and it looks like flipkart people and even local distributor here for that matter had no idea about this bundle. So i guess we will again be deprived of the benefits which 'officially' we should get.


----------



## d3p (Nov 19, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> So i inquired about AMD's "Never Settle" gaming bundle and it looks like flipkart people and even local distributor here for that matter had no idea about this bundle. So i guess we will again be deprived of the benefits which 'officially' we should get.



contact the radeon official through their FB page. Claim it.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ thanks for the suggestion. Will do that.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 19, 2012)

d3p said:


> contact the radeon official through their FB page. Claim it.



 official page u mean ATI Radeon | Facebook ?? Have left a comment out there... more comments would make them notice it... If this is not the correct page please let me know too.. Thanks..


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 20, 2012)

Which one is good?- Price difference is noticeable-

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Sapphire AMD HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Asus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

Get the Gigabyte Model as both the other two cards are over priced. Gigabyte offers fairly good build quality and the card is also factor overclocked.


----------



## snegi2 (Nov 20, 2012)

i am having a display problem with my pc. my config is ST2220L 21.5 inch Widescreen LCD Panel Monitor with High Definition LED Display.its full hd display pannel. motherboard is asus 5kpl am ps 2 gb ddr2 ram and hd 6670 1 gb ddr5 graphic card.the problem is this when i connect the graphic card hd slot with the hdmi slot of the monitor through the hdmi cable it does not display the full screen that is 16:9 aspect ratio but it display small ratio ,it doesnt fill up the entire screen but in the display it is showing 1920*1080 display can u plz rectify the problem with a proper solution i am using windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Myth (Nov 21, 2012)

Why are both the vga and the hdmi cable connected ? Just the vga is enough. I dont think ST2220L has speakers. 
Adjust the screen offset from the monitor.


----------



## snegi2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Myth said:


> Why are both the vga and the hdmi cable connected ? Just the vga is enough. I dont think ST2220L has speakers.
> Adjust the screen offset from the monitor.


i have already done that but the problem is the same . there is one thing more when i connect only vga cable then the aspect ration is perfect 16:9 when i connect only hdmi cable then the ration is not 16:9 .do you think that i should change my hdmi cable .


----------



## Myth (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a problem with cables. 
I think different resolutions are set for analog and digital display connections. 
You can check the resolution set in the graphics display options.


----------



## snegi2 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have checked it both and according to the resolution it is 1920^1080 in the hdmi and on vga it is 1660*1024 ?


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2012)

snegi2 said:


> i am having a display problem with my pc. my config is ST2220L 21.5 inch Widescreen LCD Panel Monitor with High Definition LED Display.its full hd display pannel. motherboard is asus 5kpl am ps 2 gb ddr2 ram and hd 6670 1 gb ddr5 graphic card.the problem is this when i connect the graphic card hd slot with the hdmi slot of the monitor through the hdmi cable it does not display the full screen that is 16:9 aspect ratio but it display small ratio ,it doesnt fill up the entire screen but in the display it is showing 1920*1080 display can u plz rectify the problem with a proper solution i am using windows 7 64 bit



Post the Driver version, you are using atm.

Secondly, in case you have a DVI Cable, try connecting with that. But remove the rest of the cables & use one at a time. Either HDMI or DVI. 

Post the observations.


----------



## snegi2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Driver Packaging Version	9.002-120928m-149042C-ATI
Catalyst Version	12.10
Provider	Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
2D Driver Version	8.01.01.1266
2D Driver File Path	/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0002
Direct3D Version	9.14.10.0926
OpenGL Version	6.14.10.11931
Catalyst Control Center Version	2012.0928.1532.26058

when i change the cable to dvi one then it is showing the full hd display content 1920*1080 and the aspect ratio is 16:9 as well but i wanted the same thing to the hdmi cable thing plz guys tell me about it is dvi is better than hdmi .how can i get the same awesome quality in the hdmi  and plz see the attachements also


----------



## Myth (Nov 22, 2012)

The difference of video quality between dvi and hdmi is quite negligible. Use any.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

I think there is an Option available under Video Quality setting of AMD Catalyst Control Panel, something like *Perform Scaling on GPU.* If it is checked or selected then un-select or uncheck it and chose something like *Override scaling by Programs and Games*


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2012)

snegi2 said:


> when i change the cable to dvi one then it is showing the full hd display content 1920*1080 and the aspect ratio is 16:9 as well but i wanted the same thing to the hdmi cable thing plz guys tell me about it is dvi is better than hdmi .how can i get the same awesome quality in the hdmi  and plz see the attachements also


DVI and HDMI have exactly same video quality and exactly same electrical signal (video).

HDMI = DVI + Audio + Different connector. Nothing else.

Second, even when you are using HDMI - you are still getting 1920x1080 resolution. But it is not scaled properly. See the picture below. Go there and fix it.

*i.imgur.com/WudN7.jpg


----------



## snegi2 (Nov 22, 2012)

thank you very much u r a really gods of the computer thanks for helping me i achieve the desired display and full hd and aspect ratio as well but one question when i choose lcd overdrive what values should i put in that  (lcd digital flat pannel)? one more problem is that  i have a sound card but when i put 3.5mm jack it doesnt give the output the sound comes only when i put the jack in the motherboard sound port is this something to do with the graphic card i have c media sound card i have installed drivers as well ?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell please how to change the setting of ATI CC so I can get better image quality.
In game image showing kinda bigger pixel not smooth edge.
There are some setting at Nvidia setting to make image quality better(Performance to Quality) but could not find similar at ATI CC.
My bro got 9600GT and me HD5670.
My brother in game pic far more smooth than mine. 
HD5670 in game pic looks like more pixelated than 9600GT(with same game graphics settings).
There must be way way to make better image quality for my ATI card.
may be I don't know.


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 27, 2012)

can any one suggest my most basic Graphic card ? my GTX 280 got f**ked up ...and my mobo has no onboard graphix solution..


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

^budget?


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 27, 2012)

cheapest mate !!! i dont wanna shell much on it !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

For gaming cheapest card wont be very good. Pick up a HD 6450 or GT 240.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

Then the cheapest would be a Nvidia G210 based card <2K, or the AMD Radeon HD 5450/6450 based ones.


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> For gaming cheapest card wont be very good. Pick up a HD 6450 or GT 240.



Whats the Price of gtx 240 ? Actually i was planning on buying a laptop which cud suffice my needs same as tat of my gtx 280 . Budget bracket is not more than 60k for tat .
I am having loads of data in my sata hard drives of my desktop.
Just need access to those and want to kip desktop alive .


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

@niraj Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Gaming performance would actually be better than your current PC. i5 model of same laptop costs 54k


----------



## banskt (Nov 28, 2012)

OK, I want to do some experiment on GPU computing on a rig which has the following spec:

i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL [link: specifications]
4GB DDR3 RAM
Corsair VX450 PSU

Budget: No idea / Flexible

Your suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ Buddy, please specify your budget


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

banskt said:


> Budget: No idea / Flexible



Graphic card prices can vary from 5k to 50k. Its better you at-least mention ur range.


----------



## banskt (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, less than 15k may be.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 29, 2012)

7850...eyes closed...or increase a bit and get 7870


----------



## santhoshxtra (Dec 1, 2012)

I saw all monitors from Dell India website, none are having resolution of more than 1080p.
So I want to know whats the point of discussing or evaluating the frame rate at resolutions of 2560 x 1600 or above for various games? It is not enough to look at the fps benchmark at 1080p for various games to decide the GPU for our requriements?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

santhoshxtra said:


> I saw all monitors from Dell India website, none are having resolution of more than 1080p.
> So I want to know whats the point of discussing or evaluating the frame rate at resolutions of 2560 x 1600 or above for various games? It is not enough to look at the fps benchmark at 1080p for various games to decide the GPU for our requriements?



well with the advent of 4k people want to breach the 1080p benchmark. Many tests now a days are done on multi monitor setups. The highend cards are just too quick and the difference between them is too less in lower resolutions.


----------



## banskt (Dec 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 7850...eyes closed...or increase a bit and get 7870



Well, I was googling, but I am lost in the sea of information. Could you please guide me to a proper 'basic knowledge' of graphics card, with respect to computation. I am not interested in gaming at all.

Also, GROMACS GPU needs CUDA support.


----------



## the_conqueror (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ If you can elaborate on what do you want to use the gpu for, then only we can help. So please tell that what will that graphic card be used for ?


----------



## banskt (Dec 5, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^^ If you can elaborate on what do you want to use the gpu for, then only we can help. So please tell that what will that graphic card be used for ?



The graphics card will be used for running LAMMPS and GROMACS for molecular dynamics(MD) simulation. This would be an experiment on our desktops. If successful, we would be upgrading our CPU-based HPC to include GPUs.

OpenCL would have been better, as far as I understand. The research oriented developments are moving towards OpenCL, but as of now, GROMACS do not support OpenCL. It supports CUDA only. As an addition, we have a lot of work to do in VMD as well (though its importance is secondary to the MD simulations). VMD also works on CUDA (but as I said, VMD is not the deal breaker).


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Can anyone tell please how to change the setting of ATI CC so I can get better image quality.
> In game image showing kinda bigger pixel not smooth edge.
> There are some setting at Nvidia setting to make image quality better(Performance to Quality) but could not find similar at ATI CC.
> My bro got 9600GT and me HD5670.
> ...



So,no one have any idea ?
Need to find best in game image setting for ATI CC.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 5, 2012)

which is better b/w below two for a res of 1366*768...

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

i am thinking of 6570 as it is cheap and consumes low power....or any other good buy in this range...?


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Budget?



below 4.4k


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

Increase your budget a bit and get this:-

HIS AMD 5670 ICEQ 1GB GDDR5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Increase your budget a bit and get this:-
> 
> HIS AMD 5670 ICEQ 1GB GDDR5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Yep saw that too....wish i could buy it....
 i have a low quality 450w psu from frontech....i am in no position to spend money to buy a new psu....so i opted hd6570 as it consumes low power and thought my psu will handle it....

but was confused b/w the cards i mentioned above...as 6570 has more steam processors than 5670...but 5670 has got a better clock speed ?
so what matters more when it comes to performance clock speed or no. of steam processors ?

also searched for 512mb 5670 ddr5 version...but didnt find one...that would have been ideal for my budget...


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think 5670 will be a problem as it doesn't require additional power connector.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> I don't think 5670 will be a problem as it doesn't require additional power connector.



thanks for the quick replies...
ok i will try to extend my budget....
but which one would you choose b/w the cards i previously mentioned...?

and any online sites where i can find the 512mb ddr5 version of 5670? googled it but didn't find one....


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Small_town_boy said:


> thanks for the quick replies...
> ok i will try to extend my budget....
> but which one would you choose b/w the cards i previously mentioned...?
> 
> and any online sites where i can find the 512mb ddr5 version of 5670? googled it but didn't find one....





Small_town_boy said:


> Yep saw that too....wish i could buy it....
> i have a low quality 450w psu from frontech....i am in no position to spend money to buy a new psu....so i opted hd6570 as it consumes low power and thought my psu will handle it....
> 
> but was confused b/w the cards i mentioned above...as 6570 has more steam processors than 5670...but 5670 has got a better clock speed ?
> ...



Guys please reply ...


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 5, 2012)

Btw the cards u mentioned i would chose 5670 as it is a better card.

Check primeabgb,theitwares,mdcomputers.in,smcinternational,techshop.in,theitdepot for the 512mb model.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## Rohit Moharana (Dec 5, 2012)

*confusion between graphic card and RAM*

this is my computer configuration:

processor : intel core i3 550 @ 3.2 GHz
graphics   : intel hd i3 550 ( integrated )
RAM        : 2 GB DDR3 single channel ( clock - 667 MHz )

Now i know that my computer is very bad but i have got a change to upgrade it.
i want to do video and 3d rendering and model making. i know both my Graphics and RAM are not enough to do all these but i can upgrade only one of them.so with these configs what must i upgrade : Graphic card or RAM. the graphic card i can buy around 5 k and the RAM has no limit.


Pls reply fast as i have to buy them fast. i din't need to do very hardcore kiind of designing, just learning and if possible then some medium convincing designs.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2012)

The Processor or the CPU is the worst here, not the GPU or Ram. For 5K, tgry to get HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 from brands like MSI and Sapphire which will be available around 5.4K.


----------



## Ajay Dsuja (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: confusion between graphic card and RAM*



Rohit Moharana said:


> this is my computer configuration:
> 
> processor : intel core i3 550 @ 3.2 GHz
> graphics   : intel hd i3 550 ( integrated )
> ...




ya the RAM and The graphic card are not enough. i need to to upgrade both of them to do those which u want to do. try decrease the budget on graphic card and give that money to get RAM, in this way u can upgrade both of them.
get amd radeon 5670 or 6570 (watever u like) and get a 4 GB RAM upgrade


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 6, 2012)

Searched a lot for 512mb ddr5 version of 5670...but didn't find one 

So after seeing this comparison ...

*www.game-debate.com/hardware/index...raphics=Radeon+HD+6570+1GB+DDR3&checkSubmit=#

Will go for 6570...
Thanks for helping guys...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2012)

Which version of HD 6570? If you get the DDR3 version then it will perform lesser than HD 5670 GDDR5.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2012)

^ He meant DDR3 version only. 
@Smalltownboy: What's your maximum budget?


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Which version of HD 6570? If you get the DDR3 version then it will perform lesser than HD 5670 GDDR5.



Yup I know...but I am really tight on budget ...
So will go for ddr3 version ....none of the ddr5 versions fall under my budget...

I was only confused b/w the ddr3 versions of 6570 and 5670...after seeing above review decided to go for sapphire hd6570 1gb ddr3...
Hope I can run new games at atleast 720p...


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 6, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ He meant DDR3 version only.
> @Smalltownboy: What's your maximum budget?



Max 4.2k....
Also I have a c2d e7500...gigabyte ga41m-combo mobo...4gig ram...and a crappy 450w frontech psu..
A dell d1920 monitor with Max res of 1366*768...
Also I don't have anymore cash left to upgrade any of my hardware ...
So thought 6570 would be good enough ..

What do you think...?


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2012)

If you'r really tight on budget, try considering HD5570 *GDDR5.*
XFX AMD HD 5570 1GB DDR5 Graphic Card Best Lowest discount Graphic Card price available online in India

Though, i don't know about this site's credibility.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Dec 6, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> If you'r really tight on budget, try considering HD5570 *GDDR5.*
> XFX AMD HD 5570 1GB DDR5 Graphic Card Best Lowest discount Graphic Card price available online in India
> 
> Though, i don't know about this site's credibility.



I didn't know the 5570 had a ddr5 version ...
But was thinking of buying from Flipkart ...
I also have not heard of the website you have stated..


----------



## rohit1985 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys,


I own a HP COMPAQ SR1931IL, and I am thinking of buying a graphic card for my system. My requirements would be good rendering of Windows 7 or 8, and sometimes game playing. 
My configuration for the computer is as follows:


Base processor
PentiumD 820 (S) DC 2.8 GHz
800 MHz front side bus
Socket 775
Chipset
ATI Radeon Xpress 200 for Intel Processors
Motherboard
Manufacturer: ECS
Motherboard Name: RC410-M
HP/Compaq motherboard name: Asterope2-GL8E
Memory
Component Attributes
Memory Installed 2 GB (2 x 1 GB)
Maximum allowed 2 GB (2 x 1 GB)
Speed supported PC2-4200 MB/sec
Type 240 pin, DDR2 SDRAM


It is a system bought directly from the company, so apart from the above information, all other things are same. If you guys want any other information, please let me know or you can directly have a look at this link. Compaq Presario SR1931IL Desktop PC | HP® Support


Regarding this purchase, I have some questions and would be really grateful for any responses and solutions. 


1. Would the power supply unit( I believe it's called SMPS), be powerful enough to support a new hardware addition?


2. How to find out what kind of graphic cards will my MOBO support? 


3. Does the graphic card have to be DDR2 only or can it be DDR3 as well? Will it make any kind of difference of choosing one type over another?




In addition to this, I have an analog TV laying spare with me. It has an amazing sound system attached to it. I plan to connect this TV with my system. So,


4. Does all the graphic cards have to ability to support multiple screens? Or are there any tweaks in the windows itself to achieve this?


5. How to go about connecting this TV with my computer? It has 3 ports (one video, two audio). Which cable would be optimum for this?


6. In India (Delhi), where should I go to buy this all stuff? If you happen to know any trust worthy hardware vendor, please pass on the knowledge.




What are your opinions about RADEON HD6450 and GEFORCE 210? Will they satisfy the above requirements?




I know, the above thread is a long one, but please help me. I will be highly obliged


----------



## banskt (Dec 7, 2012)

banskt said:


> The graphics card will be used for running LAMMPS and GROMACS for molecular dynamics(MD) simulation. This would be an experiment on our desktops. If successful, we would be upgrading our CPU-based HPC to include GPUs.
> 
> OpenCL would have been better, as far as I understand. The research oriented developments are moving towards OpenCL, but as of now, GROMACS do not support OpenCL. It supports CUDA only. As an addition, we have a lot of work to do in VMD as well (though its importance is secondary to the MD simulations). VMD also works on CUDA (but as I said, VMD is not the deal breaker).



I did some study myself, and we are going for ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card.

Any other recommendation?

On a separate note, I am getting a Sapphire HD7770 for my personal rig as well. Will it be supported on my rig (in signature, I am especially concerned about the PSU)?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

@banskt the HD7770 will run easily on your PC


----------



## coldfir3 (Dec 8, 2012)

My current config is:
 Intel core i5 3570 3.4 GHz
 Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H Motherboard
 CORSAIR Vengeance 2X8GB(16 GB) PC3-12800 DDR3-1600
 2 SATA Green Hard Disk and one DVD writer
 CORSAIR VX-450 watts power supply(33 A on +12V)

I am planning to buy gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 2Gb(Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 ). Will I able to run  my current config+ this graphics card on my corsair VX-450 watts psu?

Also I will not overclock any of my components so it wont take extra power.I don't have any extra cooler or exhaust fans or any other component which will use my power supply.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

@coldfir3 yes your PSU will run that card easily


----------



## padfootara (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anyone using Mobility ATI Readon graphics been able to run Assasins creed 3?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2012)

which graphic card u have dude?


----------



## hari (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I had a Nvidia 8800GT card on my ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe MB, pretty old rig. I am looking for a decent mid level gaming graphics card for around 6-8k.

now, my MB specs say's it has PCI Express x16 slot, I read few articles, that PCIe is backward compatible and all, and yet in few forums, they mentioned it might pose a problem on some motherboards. can someone help me understand, if I can go with a PCIe 3.0 card on my motherboard ?

I have my PC connected to my 32" LED SONY TV, so looking for one that can support games at decent details and view HD Video's.

can anyone please suggest me one (AMD/nVidia) ? 


Current config:
Processor: AMD X2 5600+
Motherboard: ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
RAM: 8GB
Graphics Card: 8800GT (dead)
PSU: Corsair 600 Watts


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2012)

^ My suggestion will be HD6770 or HD7750.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 11, 2012)

hari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a Nvidia 8800GT card on my ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe MB, pretty old rig. I am looking for a decent mid level gaming graphics card for around 6-8k.
> 
> ...



AMD Radeon HD7770, if you could stretch your budget to around 8.5K.


----------



## hari (Dec 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ My suggestion will be HD6770 or HD7750.





CyberKID said:


> AMD Radeon HD7770, if you could stretch your budget to around 8.5K.



So, it wouldn't matter if it it's PCIe 3.0 card for my board?


----------



## image (Dec 11, 2012)

What is the cheapest graphics card that can play videos at 1080p and passthrough HD Audio like Dolby True-HD and DTS-HD-MA ? 

Absolutely no gaming required.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2012)

hari said:


> So, it wouldn't matter if it it's PCIe 3.0 card for my board?



All the PCIe versions are backward compatible with previous versions. But for avoiding compatibility issues, you should upgrade the Motherboard BIOS to the latest version.



image said:


> What is the cheapest graphics card that can play videos at 1080p and passthrough HD Audio like Dolby True-HD and DTS-HD-MA ?
> 
> Absolutely no gaming required.



For smooth playback, look for HD 6450, else HD 5450.


----------



## image (Dec 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> For smooth playback, look for HD 6450, else HD 5450.




Thanks.  It won't be smooth in HD5450?

Is there any model from NVIDIA? Actually, I need a list of the cards so that I can keep an eye on "Bazaar". if I don't get it there in next 5-7 days, I will buy a new one.


----------



## hari (Dec 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> All the PCIe versions are backward compatible with previous versions. But for avoiding compatibility issues, you should upgrade the Motherboard BIOS to the latest version.
> 
> 
> 
> For smooth playback, look for HD 6450, else HD 5450.





CyberKID said:


> AMD Radeon HD7770, if you could stretch your budget to around 8.5K.





Gearbox said:


> ^ My suggestion will be HD6770 or HD7750.




Thank you !!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys! I am not getting desired Frames Per Second on Far Cry 3 on my HD 7850. I checked everywhere and many people seems to get 40 fps avg on Ultra at 1080p (aa off) . So, the first time I played it I think I got around 40-45 fps on the settings mentioned, I didnt checked it though. Then today, I upgraded my driver to 12.11 beta 8 with Far cry 3 application profile . Every other game was almost performing same but Far Cry's FPS dipped I got avg 20 fps (6 min 31 max). So, I reverted back to 12.10 uninstalled the profile . Still I was getting around 20 fps .So, I ran driver sweeper and uninstalled driver again. I installed 12.4 and 12.11 beta again but the fps still is 20. Anyone please help me. 

*EDIT*:OK wait, I just checked and It is with every game Crysis 2 is now averaging 18 fps earlier it was 38.BF3 averaging 30 earlier it was 42-44. 


I already posted this on FAR CRY 3 thread but now that i know it is regarding Graphics card and not that game alone, I posted here.


----------



## Samak (Dec 12, 2012)

hello guyz,
I want to buy a new nVidia GeForce GTX 650Ti.. please suggest me which one should I buy..? Asus, Zotac, Gigabyte or EVGA..
also suggest me a good PSU for this card..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2012)

I think Gigabyte and Zotac is little cheaper and very good in build quality as well as in performance. Get any of 'em.


----------



## N73AB (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys is the 2 molex to 6 pin PCI-e connector cable availible anywhere in delhi? Pls i damnly need it.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 22, 2012)

hey guys i am currently using a GT240 1GB DDR3   thinking about upgrading in next 3months.

requirements: budget 7k max.  should offer atleast 3X more frames compared to my GT240 at same settings, low power consumption [70W or lower] and it should be reliable.
i am using 17" LCD 1440X900. [i'm also happy playing @ 1280X800 no AA]

i am thinking about getting HD7750. does it worth waiting for HD8xxx series or nvidia 7xx ?? i can wait for 3-4 months


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2012)

^^ if you can wait for 4 months you should wait. Else pick this up SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 OC


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 22, 2012)

N73AB said:


> Guys is the 2 molex to 6 pin PCI-e connector cable availible anywhere in delhi? Pls i damnly need it.


try nehru place or any such places where there are lot of PC/Computer vendors, usually District Centres. Ask for something like "*Graphics card ka power connector*". I hope you'll definitely find one. There's one on ebay, but is ridiculously priced.


----------



## shadowstep (Dec 22, 2012)

Can someone give me the link for the latest Drivers for Ati radeon HD 4300/4500 series


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2012)

^^ AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

My MSI 6850 Cyclone is making a lot of noise. 68º onload is a normal temperature isn't it ?? fan speed was at 75% and about 3100+ RPM.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> My MSI 6850 Cyclone is making a lot of noise. 68º onload is a normal temperature isn't it ?? fan speed was at 75% and about 3100+ RPM.


yea, temperature is fine.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 27, 2012)

suggest me a few sites to buy graphics card online. except flipkart. i can only pay thru debit card.


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> suggest me a few sites to buy graphics card online. except flipkart. i can only pay thru debit card.



smcinternational.in
mdcomputers.in
primeabgb.com
hardwire.in

Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

Does having 2 Gigs of onboard RAM allow games to be played with AA and other filters turned on without affecting much of the frame rates? I was tweaking my settings in BF3, but couldn't get playable framerates at 1680x1050 on high without turning off the AA completely. Currently using MSI 6850 Cyclone.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Does having 2 Gigs of onboard RAM allow games to be played with AA and other filters turned on without affecting much of the frame rates? I was tweaking my settings in BF3, but couldn't get playable framerates at 1680x1050 on high without turning off the AA completely. Currently using MSI 6850 Cyclone.


yup. If you are going to use a high amount of AA, then you need more VRAM than 1 GB.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

Gawd!!! dono why I want to buy a new gfx card already  I should wait till April. 

I see that only 7970 and 670 providing 50+ FPS on FullHD + Ultra preset 
*media.bestofmicro.com/8/R/348939/original/BF3%20%201920.png


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Does having 2 Gigs of onboard RAM allow games to be played with AA and other filters turned on without affecting much of the frame rates? I was tweaking my settings in BF3, but couldn't get playable framerates at 1680x1050 on high without turning off the AA completely. Currently using MSI 6850 Cyclone.


For 1680x1050 1 GB is ok, its just that your shaders aren't fast enough. 7870 Should give you good FPS. Because I used to get good FPS with a HD5850 @ the same resolution.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 1, 2013)

@RCuber
Do you mean VRAM or RAM in the system. If you mean the RAM in the system, then bf3 requires a lot of it. 4GB RAM used to bottleneck my fps till I upgraded to 8GB. (now the bottleneck is my Athlon ii x4 635  )


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ I was talking about VRAM (mentioned as onboard RAM) .. I already have 8 gigs.  I think I should move to much lower resolution for getting balanced setting.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I was talking about VRAM (mentioned as onboard RAM) .. I already have 8 gigs.  I think I should move to much lower resolution for getting balanced setting.


As I said, 1GB is good, its the shaders that aren't fast enough.

For eg, GTX580>7870, yet former has 1.5GB VRAM.


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Does having 2 Gigs of *onboard RAM* allow games to be played with AA and other filters turned on without affecting much of the frame rates? I was tweaking my settings in BF3, but couldn't get playable framerates at 1680x1050 on high without turning off the AA completely. Currently using MSI 6850 Cyclone.



Whats onboard ram ? Do you mean the memory for onboard graphics or just the system memory.
Onboard gpu has its limits. Loads of memory doesnt help if you have the clock speeds to push them.

Edit : lol. My page stopped loading after this post for some reason  
Ignore the post XD


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

Sigh.. why is it so much confusion regarding the term onboard RAM ..  

for those who didnt understand my question was having 2GB VRAM based GFX would be better than 1GB VRAM it terms of AA settings.. thats all.. hope this solves the confusion.


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a sapphire 7970 gpu.When disabling vsync in games,i get frames over 60 in all the games,it even goes up to 300 in few titles,but the variation in fps is immense.At one second it is 120,another second it drops to 90,then 60 again up to 150. I wanted to know whether there is some problem with my gpu as when i enable vsync i get 60fps locked and smooth gameplay.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

Relax your Card is fine. Its one of the issues of vsync


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats how it is supposed to happen normally.
Try Radeon pro to smooth out your gameplay.


----------



## d3p (Jan 2, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I have a sapphire 7970 gpu.When disabling vsync in games,i get frames over 60 in all the games,it even goes up to 300 in few titles,but the variation in fps is immense.At one second it is 120,another second it drops to 90,then 60 again up to 150. I wanted to know whether there is some problem with my gpu as when i enable vsync i get 60fps locked and smooth gameplay.



Dude, your card is just doing well. I too have the same card & using 12.11 Beta Drivers. Now after back to india, my PC is just being Tortured with Games like Crysis 2 with ultra dx 11 pack, Far Cry 3 with everything at Ultra Settings. I haven't check any FPS rates, but everything is smooth & sound.

So stop worrying & Start a Kickass Gaming Session....


----------



## SunE (Jan 2, 2013)

Is 12.11 Beta better than 12.10?


----------



## d3p (Jan 2, 2013)

Quoting the link from other forums...

*Is 12.11 Beta better than 12.10?* 

To some games, its favorable.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys,how long do you think that the Nvidia 690 will last me for playing with 3 full hd monitors? 3 years?


----------



## d3p (Jan 3, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> Hey guys,how long do you think that the Nvidia 690 will last me for playing with 3 full hd monitors? 3 years?



If Ultra high Settings are not a priority then, surely it will last for 3-4 years. Otherwise it won't take more than two years to bite the dust. Provided we have more Graphics Hungry Games. But with the current titles, it will last easily.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> If Ultra high Settings are not a priority then, surely it will last for 3-4 years. Otherwise it won't take more than two years to bite the dust. Provided we have more Graphics Hungry Games. But with the current titles, it will last easily.



okay,so im not sure of whether to get a triple monitor display and risk it getting outdated quickly or get a single nvidia 3d vision 2 monitor.Does the trend show any signs of increasing  graphics demand or is it more or less the same?


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2013)

Getting a 7970 cfx suffice ur needs. if the games becomes more overwhelming with graphics then get another 7970 (it ll take some time to upgrade)


----------



## SunE (Jan 3, 2013)

12.11 Drivers are awesome. Now my minimum FPS in BF3 multiplayer is 53


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 3, 2013)

err..which one exactly? there are several actually...


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 4, 2013)

i checked out ati's 7970,according to Chip's benchmarks,even the 660ti or 670 can beat it it seems,so it's not a viable option.Nvidia's more efficient is what techies say...idk,multimonitor,go for it?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2013)

links plz?


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

Chip benchmarks ? Hmm....I wonder what those benchmarks where. Price ?

Those benchmarks results leave me quite speechless. I dont know what to say. *sigh*

Might have something to say had it been 660ti,670 and 7950.


----------



## d3p (Jan 4, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> i checked out *ati's 7970*,according to Chip's benchmarks,even the 660ti or 670 can beat it it seems,so it's not a viable option.Nvidia's more efficient is what techies say...idk,multimonitor,go for it?



Small Correction though...Its no more ati's 7970 its RADEON 7970, AMD Radeon 7970. Regarding getting beaten by GTX 660ti or 670. Surely you must have checked 1024 x 768 benchmarks or something similar. 

No offense just try posting the links, where you just read..


----------



## SunE (Jan 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> Small Correction though...Its no more ati's 7970 *its RADEON 7970, AMD Radeon 7970.* Regarding getting beaten by GTX 660ti or 670. Surely you must have checked 1024 x 768 benchmarks or something similar.
> 
> No offense just try posting the links, where you just read..



It's Bond, James Bond


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 4, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> i checked out ati's 7970,according to Chip's benchmarks,even the 660ti or 670 can beat it it seems,so it's not a viable option.Nvidia's more efficient is what techies say...idk,multimonitor,go for it?


r u serious..........?


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 5, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> r u serious..........?



Check out the October issue of chip where they feature latest gpus.They advise you to go for a gtx 670 or 660ti as it's 10k cheaper and they posted benchmarks,definitely hd res benchmarks



SunE said:


> It's Bond, James Bond


*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-660-ti-benchmark-review,3279-4.html


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 5, 2013)

one word..
12.9/12.8/12.11 
(three actually)
and is the October issue of chip available anywhere?


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : GeForce GTX 660 Ti Review: Nvidia's Trickle-Down Keplernomics




Those results were with Catalyst 12.7. Things have changed quite a bit after that. This one is more recent:-

HARDOCP - Introduction - Fall 2012 GPU and Driver Comparison Roundup


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah! Im sorry,didn't realize that they tested it without the new drivers.Guess the HD 7970 does kick some butt



sumonpathak said:


> one word..
> 12.9/12.8/12.11
> (three actually)
> and is the October issue of chip available anywhere?


I don't think so man,maybe you'll get the ebooks with a newer  purchase of chip

So 2 7970s> 2 680s?


----------



## Myth (Jan 5, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> Ah! Im sorry,didn't realize that they tested it without the new drivers.Guess the HD 7970 does kick some butt
> 
> 
> I don't think so man,maybe you'll get the ebooks with a newer  purchase of chip
> ...



HARDOCP - Introduction - GTX 680 vs. Radeon HD 7970 - Multi-Display Showdown


----------



## soyab0007 (Jan 5, 2013)

any place in mumbai to repair gfx card?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> Ah! Im sorry,didn't realize that they tested it without the new drivers.Guess the HD 7970 does kick some butt
> 
> 
> I don't think so man,maybe you'll get the ebooks with a newer  purchase of chip
> ...



There's much more to it than plain simple analogy.
2 680's anyday over 2 7970's.
There are plenty of reasons too.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> There's much more to it than plain simple analogy.
> 2 680's anyday over 2 7970's.
> There are plenty of reasons too.


ah,alright,can you gimme a few? I'm deciding between the 7990 and 690(assuming that they will be in the same price range when 7990 hits india)  690 has lower power consumption and isn't a brute like 7990 but the hardware specs show that 7990 clearly has more.Another factor which may or may not affect us is the fall of amd,it ain't doin so good right now,what happens to radeon when amd falls? will there continue to be driver support? any ideas on the matter,I'm hell bent on getting the best gpu out there which will last,i've been slogging for a year now learning for my finals and it's time i rewarded myself ^^

Another quick q,any difference other than the ports between Asus gtx 690 and Zotac 690,asus's priced it 2k higher and why do they leave out the hdmi ports in the high end cards like zotac's 690 for example?


----------



## kunalht (Jan 14, 2013)

Which graphics card is better for gaming??
AMD Radeon HD 7670M 1 GB DDR3  Or AMD Radeon HD 5450 2 GB DDR3  Or any other under 3-4 k???


----------



## Neo (Jan 14, 2013)

HD7650 is better. If you extend your budget, HD6670 is available for ~5k


----------



## bunnycool (Jan 16, 2013)

Myth said:


> Chip benchmarks ? Hmm....I wonder what those benchmarks where. Price ?
> 
> Those benchmarks results leave me quite speechless. I dont know what to say. *sigh*
> 
> Might have something to say had it been 660ti,670 and 7950.



btwn 660ti and 7950...plz urgent


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2013)

7950.


----------



## Myth (Jan 16, 2013)

bunnycool said:


> btwn 660ti and 7950...plz urgent



Sapphire 7950 vapor-x with boost.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 19, 2013)

How is Powercolor as a Company?? I came across a lnk where a powercolor 7850 was being sold for 14-something-k. my friend has almost finalised his config and wanted a 7850. so my query is whether i should go for powercolor or opt for an OC version from Sapphire instead ??


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 19, 2013)

Check MD computers, they have a sapphire HD 7850 oced version selling for around 14.2k or so.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 19, 2013)

a-raam said:


> How is Powercolor as a Company?? I came across a lnk where a powercolor 7850 was being sold for 14-something-k. my friend has almost finalised his config and wanted a 7850. so my query is whether i should go for powercolor or opt for an OC version from Sapphire instead ??



don't know about powercolor but sapphires after sale service is very nice....
Buy the way at 14.5k you can get gtx 660 which is better card than 7850 imo...


----------



## a-raam (Jan 19, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> don't know about powercolor but sapphires after sale service is very nice....
> Buy the way at 14.5k you can get gtx 660 which is better card than 7850 imo...



where are you getting 660 @ 14.5k ??  please can you post the link ??


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 19, 2013)

a-raam said:


> where are you getting 660 @ 14.5k ??  please can you post the link ??



gigabyte gtx 660 oc 14.5k @ smcinternational nehru place new delhi.... the site dosen't show but i personally visited them yesterday and they told me they have it...
also zotac gtx 660 @ 15k with 5year warranty here


----------



## a-raam (Jan 19, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> gigabyte gtx 660 oc 14.5k @ smcinternational nehru place new delhi.... the site dosen't show but i personally visited them yesterday and they told me they have it...
> also zotac gtx 660 @ 15k with 5year warranty here



I cant visit them because I'm from Mumbai. No problem buying online but you say they aren't selling online.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 19, 2013)

a-raam said:


> I cant visit them because I'm from Mumbai. No problem buying online but you say they aren't selling online.


if you call and ask then they will ship it to you


----------



## a-raam (Jan 19, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> if you call and ask then they will ship it to you



But then , that would push the cost over 16k , wouldnt it ??


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 20, 2013)

shipping charges may not be more than 500 imo....
by the way first you should try to find the local price of gtx660 in your city and then compare..Maybe you get cheaper locally


----------



## a-raam (Jan 20, 2013)

will need time.. friend's exams are on... he builds rigs. He might have an idea.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys y budget is Rs.4000 - 5000 I am looking for a graphics card. I tried my best but graphics cards have always been a mystery to me. Please let me know a product. I am planning on buying it from S.P. Road Bangalore as soon as you give me a product. I used to use a XFX AMD/ATi Radeon 4350 1GBDDR2 card before sold it 2 months back for Rs.1500. I'll be playing      ProEvolution Soccer 2013 and Counter Strike : Global Offensive mostly but will play every game i can get my hands on. Also I'd like to have a 3D capable card. I don't have any products in mind. Please let me know as soon as possible. I would like my games to look awesome. Rs. 5000 would be a bit difficult(absolutely can't go over Rs.5000) but let me know all cards in that range. I'll choose based on how much i can shell out. Need Advise ASAP.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just add some bucks more and get the HD 6670 1GB DDR5 for 5.5k.  
Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com 

Locally it would cost even less. Get the DDR5 model of HD 6670 1GB. Any brand will do. But dont get the DDR3 version, be it 1GB or 2GB.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am looking at  The HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card and The Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Cards. Which one should i go for ? FlipKart says that HIS one has HDTV support. Also max resolution in the HIS one is more.  My screen is 1920x1080 
Is that something i should give preference to ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Whistler81 said:


> I am looking at  The HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card and The Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Cards. Which one should i go for ? FlipKart saya the HIS one has HDTV support ? Also max resolution is the HIS one is more. Is that something i should give preference to ?


Get sapphire, and both has HDTV support, but sapphire has better after sales support.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 25, 2013)

What about ASUS and XFX ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Whistler81 said:


> What about ASUS and XFX ?


Asus is good, but has bad rma issues in some cities, and stay away from XFX, worst company of all, no rma support.


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

@Whistler - Are you gonna buy your GPU from flipkart. It's costly there.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 30, 2013)

I decided to get a couple of 7750s and crossfire them for gaming. will it be good value and how will be the performance ? and can anyone link me to a video about how to crossfire a gpu ? and i may also need a suitable psu.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I decided to get a couple of 7750s and crossfire them for gaming. will it be good value and how will be the performance ? and can anyone link me to a video about how to crossfire a gpu ? and i may also need a suitable psu.


7750 Crossfire? Not a good idea, how much is your budget?


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> 7750 Crossfire? Not a good idea, how much is your budget?



thats worrying me... why not a good idea mate ?
anyway budget for entire pc without monitor around 28k.
Decided rest of the components. Just seriously confused about gpu(s).


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> thats worrying me... why not a good idea mate ?
> anyway budget for entire pc without monitor around without monitor around 28k.
> Decided rest of the components. Just seriously confused about gpu(s).


How much left for the GPUs?

Its never recommended to go CF for such low end cards from the start, the shader/vram bandwidth bottleneck will make it worthless.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> How much left for the GPUs?
> 
> Its never recommended to go CF for such low end cards from the start, the shader/vram bandwidth bottleneck will make it worthless.



Hmm, 
Intel Pentium G645
Gigabyte B75M-D3H Mobo
GSkill NT 1 x 8 gb 1333 Mhz RAM
Corsair 500cx v2 psu
NZXT Source 210 with window / CM Elite 431 Plus

Around 12-13k for gpu. 
checked some reviews about Xfire performance about 7750 crossfire performance. have a look.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Hmm,
> Intel Pentium G645
> Gigabyte B75M-D3H Mobo
> GSkill NT 1 x 8 gb 1333 Mhz RAM
> ...


There are two issues with 7750CF:
1. It blocks all future upgrade paths for you, low end gpus lose their values quickly, so in future you may not even be able to sell them for much.
2. As you can see from the benchmark as load increases performance drops due to vram bandwidth bottleneck. In future as high end games hit the 7750CF will lose its value, one thing to remember in CF, the setup is bound by its single GPU constraints, if your card as 100GBPs bandwidth, in CF its still 100GBps not 200GBps.

What I suggest for you:
1. Get one of these now, play all games fluid, later do a CF and enjoy performance like a boss: MSI GRAPHICS CARD HD 7850 1GB DDR5 OC
Or
2. Raise budget slightly and do 7770CF: ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> There are two issues with 7750CF:
> 1. It blocks all future upgrade paths for you, low end gpus lose their values quickly, so in future you may not even be able to sell them for much.
> 2. As you can see from the benchmark as load increases performance drops due to vram bandwidth bottleneck. In future as high end games hit the 7750CF will lose its value, one thing to remember in CF, the setup is bound by its single GPU constraints, if your card as 100GBPs bandwidth, in CF its still 100GBps not 200GBps.
> 
> ...



but doesnt even the 1 gb 7850 simply blow away a 7770cf ? more inclined towards a 7850 1 gb now...saw it somewhere for 12.8k.
any benchmark results for 7770cf vs 7850 ?

edit:
just found out that it is better to buy the single stronger card.
any idea how newegg will ship a 7850 here if I order from them ?? couple of links:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131473
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202004


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> but doesnt even the 1 gb 7850 simply blow away a 7770cf ? more inclined towards a 7850 1 gb now...saw it somewhere for 12.8k.
> any benchmark results for 7770cf vs 7850 ?


No it doesn't: 
*images.tweaktown.com/content/4/5/4572_27_sapphire_radeon_hd_7770_1gb_oc_video_cards_in_crossfire.png
*www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/far-cry-21.png
*static.techspot.com/articles-info/501/bench/JC2_03.png

*But you should get the 7850*, see here: Is it better to get two HD 7770s in crossfire or one HD 7850?

7770 memory bandwidth will bottleneck when you are playing taxing games, plus if the game does not come with CF profile you are screwed as a single 7770 is not gonna do too good, but a single 7850 should allow you to play the game until the cf profile comes(if you later make a 7850CF).

*Like the thread said above, 7850CF should be the least anyone going cf should go for. 7770CF is not worth it, specially when you can afford a 7850 easily.*


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

Never go for a low-end card with dual GPU in mind. Better stick with a powerful single card. For dual GPU this gen, start at least at 7850.

And if you can, get the 7850 2GB, that extra RAM will come handy.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2013)

Please guys suggest me a Nvidia only card under 5K.
And please mention with brand,price and exact model name.
If possible add review link of that card too.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> Never go for a low-end card with dual GPU in mind. Better stick with a powerful single card. For dual GPU this gen, start at least at 7850.
> 
> And if you can, get the 7850 2GB, that extra RAM will come handy.



but those benchmarks dont mention a 7850 anywhere ! 
you don't mean a 7770cf > Single 7850 , do you ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

In an ideal world, 7700CF>single 7850. But low-end CF setup is not recommended for various reasons: 7770's lower memory bus width may be a problem, if the game doesn't support CF the single GPU performance will be much lower, 1GB VRAM of individual cards the  may be a bottleneck etc.

When you have the budget, better to opt for a single mid-range GPU. Hope this helps.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> In an ideal world, 7700CF>single 7850. But low-end CF setup is not recommended for various reasons: 7770's lower memory bus width may be a problem, if the game doesn't support CF the single GPU performance will be much lower, 1GB VRAM of individual cards the  may be a bottleneck etc.
> 
> When you have the budget, better to opt for a single mid-range GPU. Hope this helps.



so sir skud ,7850 it is , right ?
Will the 1 gb version suffice ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the 2GB version is available at 14k, if you have the budget get a 2GB one.

And don't call me Sir.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 31, 2013)

But @Skud , will the 7850 be bottlenecked by a Pentium G645 ? I know it is an excellent budget gaming CPU but my mom's colleague's bro from whom I had initially decided to buy says that it a very "ordinary" processor ..


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 31, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Please guys suggest me a Nvidia only card under 5K.
> And please mention with brand,price and exact model name.
> If possible add review link of that card too.



No good NVIDIA card is available for ~5k. 
Better spend ~400 bucks more and get the HD 6670 1GB DDR5. 
Its the best option for ~5k.



AlphaQ said:


> But @Skud , will the 7850 be bottlenecked by a Pentium G645 ? I know it is an excellent budget gaming CPU but my mom's colleague's bro from whom I had initially decided to buy says that it a very "ordinary" processor ..



It should be fine IMO.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> No good NVIDIA card is available for ~5k.
> Better spend ~400 bucks more and get the HD 6670 1GB DDR5.
> Its the best option for ~5k.



Thanks for ur reply!
Is HD 6670 1GB DDR5 way better than GT630 1GB DDR5 or GT440 1GB DDR5 ?
I don't care about ATI's extra 1-2fps.
I'm thinking of HD5770 but in India only new card available.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply!
> Is HD 6670 1GB DDR5 way better than *GT630 1GB DDR5 or GT440 1GB DDR5 ?*
> I don't care about ATI's extra 1-2fps.
> I'm thinking of HD5770 but in India only new card available.


Way better than both.

GT 440 lies in between HD 5570 and 5670.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply!
> Is HD 6670 1GB DDR5 way better than GT630 1GB DDR5 or GT440 1GB DDR5 ?
> I don't care about ATI's extra 1-2fps.
> I'm thinking of HD5770 but in India only new card available.



A LOT LOT better. Consider the HD 6670 in a different league!


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> It should be fine IMO.



i need to be sure mate :/ the pentium g645 is currently the best pentium processor available in india and its my only hope of keeping my budget around 28k


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> i need to be sure mate :/ the pentium g645 is currently the best pentium processor available in india and its my only hope of keeping my budget around 28k


It would do, don't expect miracles, but for gaming it will do just fine, games in future will be more optimized for the GPU, like physx etc will all take place on GPU, a  few days ago I was reading an article where a dev was saying in future even AI calculations will run on GPU, get a good GPU: [Solved] Intel Pentium G645 vs Intel i3 2120 - CPUs - CPU-Components


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

@ AlphaQ
What's your monitor's native resolution btw?


----------



## baccilus (Jan 31, 2013)

No use CFing with these cards. It's better to invest in a single very good GPU. CF or SLI rarely provides twice the performance but surely always causes twice the problems and draws twice the power.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> @ AlphaQ
> What's your monitor's native resolution btw?



1366 x 768 for now. Will get 1080p monitor in Q1 next year.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> 1366 x 768 for now. Will get 1080p monitor in Q1 next year.


No problem, 7850 and G645 would work great, although a faster proccy would prevent the small bottlenek with your 7850.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

At that res the 7850 will fly, go for it. And if possible the 2Gb one.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> At that res the 7850 will fly, go for it. And if possible the 2Gb one.



It is * 2 GB, not 2Gb*. 2Gb means 256 MB (1 Gb -> 1 Giga bit-> 128 Mega Byte or 128 MB)


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Noticed just after the posting, was too lazy to edit. 

BTW, posted something interesting (?) here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/117078-gpu-news-channel-post1832623.html#post1832623


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2013)

ico said:


> Way better than both.
> 
> GT 440 lies in between HD 5570 and 5670.





thetechfreak said:


> A LOT LOT better. Consider the HD 6670 in a different league!



Thanks guys!
Guess I have no choice at present with this low budget.

The card is for my brother who got
Intel G630
H61 Mobo
4GB DDR3 RAM
Corsair 430W

Saw cheapest of HD6670 DDR5 is at least 5.5K.
So,I need 500 more.
I was expecting price gonna come down and will buy HD7750 or GT640 @6K.
But no sing of price cut.
Currently have 9600GT so no in a hurry.
But.I'm not sure price will go down.
Latest trend is no price cut for old card.
make them out of stock as soon as possible.
Then change the model name of old card add new name with new series and launch as with higher price.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Feb 5, 2013)

Anybody having sapphire hd6570 1gb ddr3 version ...? (Stock speeds...core clock 650mhz,memory clock 667mhz) 

I want to overclock but catalyst controller only allows the core clock upto 675mhz...?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ better create a new thread for that ..


----------



## Small_town_boy (Feb 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ better create a new thread for that ..



Yeah..thought of it...but it is a low profile card ...so thought would get help here itself ...


----------



## rahul_2013 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the following PC Configuration :-

Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2
Motherboard   G31M-S2L
Expansion Slots  PCI Express X16 slot
400W Power Supply


I wanted to upgrade my system for gaming purpose. I am thinking of upgrading the PSU ,Graphics Card & Cabinet with the following Config :-

Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU   
Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet 
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card  


I was wondering if is it a wise desicion to go for Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 because its a GDDR5 card with PCI 3 my my motherboard has only a PCI 1 slot ?


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 13, 2013)

How much is the 3gb sapphire 7970 vapor x GHz edition with boost going for locally?@Kolkata guys how much is it available for in vedant?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> How much is the 3gb sapphire 7970 vapor x GHz edition with boost going for locally?@Kolkata guys how much is it available for in vedant?


Contact them:
2212-9832, 2212-8793, 2253-7597, 2253-7702


----------



## rst (Feb 13, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Thanks guys!
> Guess I have no choice at present with this low budget.
> 
> The card is for my brother who got
> ...



Hope for some price reduction in computer components in upcoming budget



rahul_2013 said:


> I have the following PC Configuration :-
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz
> RAM: 4GB DDR2
> ...



It will work fine with your pci 1 slot


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello, guys.
I am looking for a Graphics card in sub 8.5K range.
Currently, I have selected the Radeon HD7770 (non OC), that's retailing at 8.3K for a 1GB Sapphire card (including 5% VAT) @ CosttoCost, New Delhi.

I just want some suggestions from you guys, on whether I should go with the non OC edition, or, the OC edition, or a different card all together (may be a GTX650). May extend my budget a bit (by around 10%), if justified by the performance. I am not a gamer, but my younger brother is a casual gamer, who wants to play latest games, and more, he wants to do some 3D designing.

Apart from that, with regard to the HD7770, there's one more query. If I get a non OC edition, will I be able to OC it to boost the performance, or is there some kind of OCing restriction with a non OC card? I haven't had a dedicated graphics with my system, so, have no experience with that.

My Current System Specs are:
Processor: Intel C2D E4500 running OC'd at 2.8GHz
Motherboard: MSI G41M-P26 (1 x PCIE x16-v1.0 slot)
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 Kingston VR
PSU: Corsair VS450 (with one PCIE 6 pin connector)
Cabinet: form factor MicroATX
I hope this info is relevant, the remaining are in my siggy.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ make a new thread, often discussions in general threads divert from topic. 

Take a OC version if you don't want to overclock yourself


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

You can OC both versions. Advantage with OC editions is that they usually come with better cooling solutions. 

Your CPU is quite old, consider an upgrade sometime soon. Despite that OC, it is going to bottleneck anything above a 7770 or maybe a 7750. 
Keep a high resolution to lessen the bottleneck.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, @Rcuber and Myth.
@Rcuber: The problem with making a new thread is that many-a-times members tend to ignore such threads, so, it's no point making one when you can't get enough replies to satisfy your queries.
As far as OC'ing is concerned, I like to do that and I've been doing it for years now, so, no problem with that.
@ Myth: As far as upgrading is concerned, I am on an upgrade path, doing it in stages. Last time, I upgraded my monitor and RAM, this time, it'll be the GFX, and after that, the CPU, the mobo and the cabby.


> Keep a high resolution to lessen the bottleneck.


I'm currently running my system on a Full HD resolution. BTW, can you please explain, how keeping a higher resolution may reduce a possible bottleneck?


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> @Rcuber: The problem with making a new thread is that many-a-times members tend to ignore such threads, so, it's no point making one when you can't get enough replies to satisfy your queries.



The number of responses depends on how many people understand the problem and can suggest a solution. It doesnt matter if you are making a new thread or continuing on an older thread.
Making a new thread keep the focus on the titled problem and might help anyone else who has the same/similar problem. 



CyberKID said:


> @ Myth: As far as upgrading is concerned, I am on an upgrade path, doing it in stages. Last time, I upgraded my monitor and RAM, this time, it'll be the GFX, and after that, the CPU, the mobo and the cabby.



In that case, take the best GPU that you can. Later on if you end up buying a quad core, then the 7770/650ti will not be able to keep up with the other components. 



CyberKID said:


> I'm currently running my system on a Full HD resolution. BTW, can you please explain, how keeping a higher resolution may reduce a possible bottleneck?



The way I could understand, at higher resolution the cpu dependency is reduced. Though this might not work always.


----------



## smltngs (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello guys,
Where can i buy MSI/Asus  gtx 660 from online store. Cant buy locally so I am asking for online. 
pls provide me with a link if anyone finds one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2013)

smltngs said:


> Hello guys,
> Where can i buy MSI/Asus  gtx 660 from online store. Cant buy locally so I am asking for online.
> pls provide me with a link if anyone finds one.



Best I found was these 
1) *mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1962

2) *www.flipkart.com/m/zotac-nvidia-geforce-gtx660-2gb-2-gb-ddr5-graphics-card/p/itmddmmkmjdcbmqz


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 26, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Hello, guys.
> I am looking for a Graphics card in sub 8.5K range.
> Currently, I have selected the Radeon HD7770 (non OC), that's retailing at 8.3K for a 1GB Sapphire card (including 5% VAT) @ CosttoCost, New Delhi.
> 
> ...



Now, I'm finalizing the thing. Which one should I go with: a Gainward Nvidia GTX650 1GB which is costing me Rs. 6930 and Sapphire Radeon HD7770 for Rs. 8165. The difference is around Rs. 1100. Also, can anyone let me know what about Gainward? Though, I know that's a brand, I don't know much about it. It's Hardware Quality, Customer Service, etc.
Thanks for help, guys.

@Techfreak: Are you using an affiliate link? It's taking us to Flipkart landing page. This was the resulting url, when I clicked on that link: *www.flipkart.com/?affid=tyroo&cmpid=affiliate_promo_tyroo


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 26, 2013)

Can someone suggest me a good HD7970 GHz Edition that is available in indian market? It has to be GHz edition not earlier ones


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 26, 2013)

Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum,this one is clocked higher than a GHz edition and performs well.Available in Online sites for around 33-34k.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 26, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum,this one is clocked higher than a GHz edition and performs well.Available in Online sites for around 33-34k.



Thank you. Can you provide me the link for this card and other similar cards please?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Now, I'm finalizing the thing. Which one should I go with: a Gainward Nvidia GTX650 1GB which is costing me Rs. 6930 and Sapphire Radeon HD7770 for Rs. 8165. The difference is around Rs. 1100. Also, can anyone let me know what about Gainward? Though, I know that's a brand, I don't know much about it. It's Hardware Quality, Customer Service, etc.
> Thanks for help, guys.
> 
> @Techfreak: Are you using an affiliate link? It's taking us to Flipkart landing page. This was the resulting url, when I clicked on that link: Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com



Better go for HD 7770. Its worth spending the extra 1.1k.


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Now, I'm finalizing the thing. Which one should I go with: a Gainward Nvidia GTX650 1GB which is costing me Rs. 6930 and Sapphire Radeon HD7770 for Rs. 8165. The difference is around Rs. 1100. Also, can anyone let me know what about Gainward? Though, I know that's a brand, I don't know much about it. It's Hardware Quality, Customer Service, etc.
> Thanks for help, guys.
> 
> @Techfreak: Are you using an affiliate link? It's taking us to Flipkart landing page. This was the resulting url, when I clicked on that link: Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com



go for 7750 1gb ddr5 from costtocost (save rs 500)


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Now, I'm finalizing the thing. Which one should I go with: a Gainward Nvidia GTX650 1GB which is costing me Rs. 6930 and Sapphire Radeon HD7770 for Rs. 8165. The difference is around Rs. 1100. Also, can anyone let me know what about Gainward? Though, I know that's a brand, I don't know much about it. It's Hardware Quality, Customer Service, etc.
> Thanks for help, guys.


Go with Sapphire HD 7770. It is a good 30% faster than GTX 650, so it is worth going for HD 7770. Plus, I don't have any idea about who handles Gainward's RMA.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ask flipkart for Gainward's RMA.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 26, 2013)

Found it. Gainward's RMA is handled by Mediatech India. Welcome to Mediatech India


----------



## zapout (Mar 2, 2013)

my sapphire 4670 is having issues, the screen change color to white/colored lines(see *pic*, it's not of my screen but it is same) and after few seconds the screen shows "no signals" error. I've to restart my pc to fix this.
The card is out of warranty,  is there any way to repair it?, and are there any shops for graphic repair in Delhi?


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

zapout said:


> my sapphire 4670 is having issues, the screen change color to white/colored lines(see *pic*, it's not of my screen but it is same) and after few seconds the screen shows "no signals" error. I've to restart my pc to fix this.
> The card is out of warranty,  *is there any way to repair it?, and are there any shops for graphic repair in Delhi?*


Try to visit Sapphire service center, but do not repair it if it costs over 500/- not worth it.


----------



## kishangupta (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, I want to purchase a new GPU card. Kindly suggest me best option.

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair GS600

2. What is your budget?
Ans:6 to 7 k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: Presently at 1280x720p, will upgrade my monitor soon.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Processor : AMD Phenom II X4 945 (95W)
Motherboard : ASUS M2N68-MN Plus (will upgrade in 6 months)
RAM : 3GB DDR2 (2x1) (Will upgrade with motherboard)


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Hd7770.


----------



## kishangupta (Mar 2, 2013)

Which manufacture is better (ASUA or Sapphire or any other). If possible please mention complete name also.
Can any one suggest me from where I should buy in Bangalore.

My monitor is old one having only VGA port. Here it is showing that it do not have VGA port....


----------



## zapout (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Try to visit Sapphire service center, but do not repair it if it costs over 500/- not worth it.


they said, they will not repair an "out of warranty card" for money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

kishangupta said:


> Which manufacture is better (ASUA or Sapphire or any other). If possible please mention complete name also.
> Can any one suggest me from where I should buy in Bangalore.
> 
> My monitor is old one having only VGA port. Here it is showing that it do not have VGA port....



You can buy Sapphire HD7770 1GB @8.3k or Sapphire HD7750 1GB @6.6k at Golchha Computers,Opp:Amar Radio Corporation,SP Road,Bangalore.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2013)

kishangupta said:


> Which manufacture is better (ASUA or Sapphire or any other). If possible please mention complete name also.
> Can any one suggest me from where I should buy in Bangalore.
> 
> My monitor is old one having only VGA port. Here it is showing that it do not have VGA port....


You'll need a DVI-I to VGA converter or cable. Most probably you'll get with your card. Then you can use your monitor.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 4, 2013)

hey guys, my friend is upgradeing from his 9600GSO   he's looking for a GPU in 7-7.5k price range. and since he's using a local 450W PSU [Umax 450W] there is only one option in his mind, HD7750. which one is better?  Gigabyte GV-R775OC-2GI 2 GB DDR3 [OCed 7750 with 2GB DDR3]  or  ASUS/Sapphire HD7750 [@stock speed] with 1GB GDDR5 memory?


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> hey guys, my friend is upgradeing from his 9600GSO   he's looking for a GPU in 7-7.5k price range. and since he's using a local 450W PSU [Umax 450W] there is only one option in his mind, HD7750. which one is better?  Gigabyte GV-R775OC-2GI 2 GB DDR3 [OCed 7750 with 2GB DDR3]  or  ASUS/Sapphire HD7750 [@stock speed] with 1GB GDDR5 memory?



Since HD7750 is a low end card, i would prefer to go with the 1GB GDDR5 variant than the 2GB GDDR3.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> Since HD7750 is a low end card, i would prefer to go with the 1GB GDDR5 variant than the 2GB GDDR3.



thanks. which brand has better ASS  ?  sapphire or Asus ?


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> thanks. which brand has better ASS  ?  sapphire or Asus ?



Sapphire's ASS is much better than Asus.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

Off-topic.. talking about ASSes



Spoiler


----------



## vinothneo (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi. I'm a newbie to the tech world. excuse any silly questions or comments 

i'm planning to upgrade the graphics card. My specs are 


Intel core 2 quad Q8300 processor 
4GB RAM (2+2) DDR2 
Intel DG41TY motherboard 
Power supply - 450w smps 
PCI express x 16 connector - (1.1) 


I was using NVDIA 9400GT (msi ) graphics card. 

Any suggestion on a new 1GB or 2 GB graphics card. I heard the new graphics cards are PCI express 2.0. so pls suggest a card which is also compatible with PCI 1.1, because i dont wanna invest money in motherboard. 

I not a hard core gamer. I just play ( games like COD mordern warfare 3 ) 6 or 7 hrs per week and i use photoshop cs5 a lot for design purpose. 

my budget is 3k max


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 5, 2013)

You need to change your PSU, if it's a cheap one.
3K can get you an AMD 5450 or 6450 or an Nvidia GT610.
As far as PCIe compatibility is concerned, theoretically, newer versions are compatible with the older specifications. So, theoretically, even PCIe 3.0 is compatible with your PCIe 1.1.
But if you're willing to spend around 500 bucks more, you may get an AMD 5570, or a GT 620, for around 3.5K, else stick to 5450, 6450, or the GT610. But, don't expect wonders from any of these.


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Off-topic.. talking about ASSes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Vyom (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ It's was about time they did an ad for this! (Although I doubt the credibility of it).

I always find it cooler to say it like, 'A-e-sus', then 'A-suse' though.


----------



## kishangupta (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks bssunil and ico for your valuable comments.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Off-topic.. talking about ASSes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


  LoL


Is there any chance of running HD7770 safely on a local Umax 450W PSU ? sticker shows 24A on +12V


----------



## rst (Mar 8, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Is there any chance of running HD7770 safely on a local Umax 450W PSU ? sticker shows 24A on +12V


Its difficult to tell about 7770 as it requires external power
I also have local 450 W psu
Its working fine with 7750


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks. so which one should he buy?

1. MSI HD7750 power edition : OCed to 900MHz [external POWER is required]
MSI R7750 Power Edition 1GD5/OC Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com

2. Sapphire HD7750 at stock 800mhz
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

3. Power color HD7750 @ stock 800mhz
PowerColor AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com

4. Asus HD7750 @ 820MHz
Asus AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com

all of them are priced around 7.3k and all have 1GB GDDR5 memory

MSi HD7750 power edition seems pretty awesome VFM, but can a local 450W PSU handle its power requirements? [PSU with 19A on +12V acc to the sticker]


----------



## Myth (Mar 8, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/167839-msi-r7770-2pmd1gd5-review.html

Cant vouch for local PSUs. Even with sufficient power, they are ...ermm...unpredictable.


----------



## Gunhawk (Mar 8, 2013)

*HELP!!!!*

My motherboard has Pci express 1.0x16....but the graphics card which i intend to buy requires 2.1x16. I read on the net that there were some problems regarding this slot compatibility.(for e.g.:someone said that his cpu didnt boot when he inserted the pci-e 2.1 into pci-e 1.0 slot..,some said you have to update your BIOS etc..).I am really confused with all these hardware talk(and i am pc noob)
*so will there be a problem?*
*will the performance be hampered?*

[P.S: I intend to buy amd radeon hd 5450 1gb ddr3]


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 9, 2013)

Answer to your questions.
1. Most probably no. Theoretically, the PCI express revisions are backward compatible, so I don't think there should be an issue with using a PCIE 2.1 card with a PCIE 1.0 board. Most of the people, here or even on other forums suggest the same.
2. The newer PCIE versions usually feature higher memory bandwidth, which, IMO, will may drastically have a negative impact on a high end graphics card. I don't think that the performance of an HD 5450 with a DDR3 RAM will have any noticable impact (if any).


----------



## Gunhawk (Mar 10, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Answer to your questions.
> 1. Most probably no. Theoretically, the PCI express revisions are backward compatible, so I don't think there should be an issue with using a PCIE 2.1 card with a PCIE 1.0 board. Most of the people, here or even on other forums suggest the same.
> 2. The newer PCIE versions usually feature higher memory bandwidth, which, IMO, will may drastically have a negative impact on a high end graphics card. I don't think that the performance of an HD 5450 with a DDR3 RAM will have any noticable impact (if any).



thanks man....


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> 2. The newer PCIE versions usually feature higher memory bandwidth, which, IMO,* will may drastically have a negative impact on a high end graphics card.* I don't think that the performance of an HD 5450 with a DDR3 RAM will have any noticable impact (if any).


Even on a high-end graphic card like GTX 680 or HD 7970, there is barely 3% performance impact.

PCIe 1.x X16 or PCIe 2.x X8 or PCIe 3.0 X4 is enough for every graphic card out there as far as gaming is concerned. Only in compute benchmarks with HD 7970 you'll see visible negative performance impact.

*i.imgur.com/9lOl8fl.gif


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 10, 2013)

@ico: Thanks for the enlightenment  mate.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am getting black borders in all games whenever i am changing games resolution less than 1920x1080.?
please help.

GPU HD870
Benq hd2220 eco


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 11, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I am getting black borders in all games whenever i am changing games resolution less than 1920x1080.?
> please help.
> 
> GPU HD870
> Benq hd2220 eco



Yes,if u play games at resolutions which are lower than your monitor's native res. you will get black borders.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Yes,if u play games at resolutions which are lower than your monitor's native res. you will get black borders.



I don't think it is always possible to play all games in hd any way around???


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 11, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I don't think it is always possible to play all games in hd any way around???



You turn down other visual settings to get playable frame rates.Turn off AA or use FXAA,post processing,physx,motion blur,FOV etc. to play on full hd with decent fps.Why would you want to lower the res. when you bought a full HD monitor?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

^^i know how to get playable framerates. But i am just asking why it's not getting scaled according to the size of the screen without native resolution.?


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Mar 11, 2013)

i want to download this torrent is there any risk ?


*static.dyp.im/lfCmtP6uzT/85653c991aa17069271c2bba4e7fdae2.jpg


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 12, 2013)

I want to buy a gtx 650 1 gb video card. Is the palit one good ? How about the zotac or gainward versions ? Any help on this ?


----------



## rst (Mar 12, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> thanks. so which one should he buy?
> 
> 1. MSI HD7750 power edition : OCed to 900MHz [external POWER is required]
> MSI R7750 Power Edition 1GD5/OC Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com
> ...



All are good.
I bought power color 7750 for rs. 6600 (from dehradun market)
So first try to get card from your local market.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 13, 2013)

Is GTX Titan out in india? I know it will nost cost less than INSANE 60K, once it is launched in india


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 13, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Is GTX Titan out in india? I know it will nost cost less than INSANE 60K, once it is launched in india



It's available in India but its not costing insane 60k rather insane'r' 92k.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 13, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> It's available in India but its not costing insane 60k rather insane'r' 92k.



That must be an imported version. The official launch prices must be within the range of 60-70K


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 13, 2013)

My  4 year old xfx 9800 gtx+ has gone bad and i cant boot my pc with it  anymore (shows black screen on boot up). I dont think after 4 years the  warranty will be valid, so i want to repair it. Can anyone tell where in  kolkata is the repair centre for xfx or nvidia graphics card ? 						 					  					 				 			 			 			 		 	 		 			 			 				 					 					 						*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/clear.gif


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well i bought the msi gtx 650 1 gb ddr5 video card today. But to my dismay, when i plug it in and started my pc, i get no video signal. My pc is i7 920, intel dx 58so mobo, zebronics 600 realwatts pro, 3 gb ddr3 ram, acer al 1716 17" monitor. Please help me pals !!


----------



## XENOS369 (Mar 19, 2013)

Asus AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com

this might help


----------



## d3p (Mar 19, 2013)

mrsam1999 said:


> My  4 year old xfx 9800 gtx+ has gone bad and i cant boot my pc with it  anymore (shows black screen on boot up). I dont think after 4 years the  warranty will be valid, so i want to repair it. Can anyone tell where in  kolkata is the repair centre for xfx or nvidia graphics card ? [/URL]





mrsam1999 said:


> Well i bought the msi gtx 650 1 gb ddr5 video card today. But to my dismay, when i plug it in and started my pc, i get no video signal. My pc is i7 920, intel dx 58so mobo, zebronics 600 realwatts pro, 3 gb ddr3 ram, acer al 1716 17" monitor. Please help me pals !!



I guess, your PSU is the main reason, why your 9800GT+ went kaput & now your new GPU is not working.

Just a guess coz the brand says it all.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 19, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> That must be an imported version. The official launch prices must be within the range of 60-70K



ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

And its out of stock...someone bought it already, i chcked yesterday it was available


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 19, 2013)

maybe i have to update my mobo bios ? I have not one it since i bought it in april 2009 ?


----------



## husky (Mar 22, 2013)

hey guys, can i run a HD7770 on a 450W UMAX PSU ?  it claims to deliver 25A on +12V ?  and afaik HD7770 consumes 80W max. [10W more than my old zotac GT240 1GB GDDR5 which consumes 70W max]


----------



## BhargavJ (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it possible to OC the graphics card alone, not the main processor and RAM, and does this work with any regular motherboard or do you need to buy special OCable stuff to do this?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Graphics card is a separate entity, you can consider it as a separate computer with Graphics Processing Unit (GPU), Ram and Motherboard...everything fused into a single package. When you plug it into the Motherboard, it works as a Co-Processor, handling the demanding Graphics tasks. So it can be overclocked separately without touching the speed of any other components, you can even overclock the GPU speed and Video Ram speed separately. Just make sure, your PSU is powerful enough to provide power for the overclocked Graphics card.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

husky said:


> hey guys, can i run a HD7770 on a 450W UMAX PSU ?  it claims to deliver 25A on +12V ?  and afaik HD7770 consumes 80W max. [10W more than my old zotac GT240 1GB GDDR5 which consumes 70W max]



Don't overclock any of the PC components and it should be fine. 
It'd be best if you upgrade your PSU to something a lot better like Corsair CX430v2.


BhargavJ said:


> Is it possible to OC the graphics card alone, not the main processor and RAM, and does this work with any regular motherboard or do you need to buy special OCable stuff to do this?



If you just want to experiment, download MSI Afterburner and overclock the card with small increments. Should give you bit of a performance boost. And always keep the things Cilus mentioned in his post in your mind.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2013)

I won't recommend any kind of overclocking with Umax or any local PSU with 450w rated power.  These psus' never provide their rated power and I am sure maximum you can get in 12V rail is below 20 Amp.  If you are in tight budget, get atleast corsair VS350 Antec BP300.  Both are below 2k.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to buy ATI HD7750.
But can't decide which one ?
Which of the following should I chose and why ?
I'm from Kolkata.

Sapphire HD 7750 HDMI OC Edition
Sapphire HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 
MSI R7750 Power Edition 1GD5/OC
Gigabyte GV-R775OC-1GI 1 GB GDDR5 
Asus  HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 2, 2013)

Prefer Sapphire one (OC HDMI Edition) if you can't find it, then MSI or else Gigabyte


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 2, 2013)

i have a question

nvidia recently announced gtx 650 ti boost which is not that different than gtx 660 non ti (except for some CUDA cores)
so why cant they just lower the price of gtx 660 a little instead of releasing a whole new card?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2013)

desiJATT said:


> Prefer Sapphire one (OC HDMI Edition) if you can't find it, then MSI or else Gigabyte



I will go with  Sapphire OC one if not overpriced compare to normal one.
MSI R7750 Power Edition 1GD5/OC seems cheap compare to other card at Flipkart thought I'm gonna buy from local shop.
Its GPU Clock 900 MHz which is highest.
But,I have a doubt it may get overheating issue.
Saw a review at Flipkart.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Which will be the best graphics card for my rig under 10K u can see configuration of my rig in my sign 

Edit:- New PSU will be needed suggest that too
Will play at full HD resolution. (1080p)

Sent via Tapatalk using GT-S5360


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Which will be the best graphics card for my rig under 10K u can see configuration of my rig in my sign
> 
> Edit:- New PSU will be needed suggest that too
> Will play at full HD resolution. (1080p)
> ...



get asus gtx 650ti 2gb - rs 11000 + corsair cxv2 430w psu - rs 2600


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get asus gtx 650ti 2gb - rs 11000 + corsair cxv2 430w psu - rs 2600



Thanks for reply 
How will it work can i play gta 4 at full settings without any lag


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes you will able to play at med-high as you know gta 4 need stronger cpu.your cpu will be just fine for games though might only stuggle in multiplayer games. and make sure you install latest patch for gta 4

Good luck!

in future get aftermarket cooler like cm hypo tx3 or 212 and oc that cpu for better performance


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Apr 15, 2013)

Though your card has 2GB frame buffer so you can have little bit more draw distance but again - Highest is not good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried installing latest Nvidia drivers(314.x) provided in this months digit  and I get "no compatible hardware found" error.

But Nvidia control panel shows a newer version of the drivers is available for download.


My card is Palit 9500GT 1GB.


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 15, 2013)

mrsam1999 said:


> Well i bought the msi gtx 650 1 gb ddr5 video card today. But to my dismay, when i plug it in and started my pc, i get no video signal. My pc is i7 920, intel dx 58so mobo, zebronics 600 realwatts pro, 3 gb ddr3 ram, acer al 1716 17" monitor. Please help me pals !!



I think You Should Check The connector .The one Provided with the Gpu ,Get The GPU checked with a different connector Or on a different system consisting Branded and certified psu , Keep in mind You need to get a Good psu


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 15, 2013)

I did check the 6 pin connector. I took it to the service centre, they showed the video card works ok ! i updated my mobo bios (intel dx58so) with the latest..no good. Then i updated the vbios..still no good. My mobo gives 2 beeps..pause..then 2 beeps again. One thing that stikes my mind is that although in the box it says that a 12v line with 22 amps (my psu gives 24a) is reqd, in the manual it says 34a is reqd. I don't get it !! My old 9800 gtx+ ran fine with my psu (zebronics realwatts pro 600) and that required 140 watts. This gtx 650 requires only 64 watts and it still won't run. This is so frustrating 

Also one thing i noticed, this video card has a few golden pins missing (in the pcie lane of the video card) is that got something to do with this problem ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 15, 2013)

some gtx 650 also need 6pin connector,have you connected if it has?

have you done the last step of what i had suggested you in your thread at toms forum?


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, It's Genuine import...
But, 20K for a HD 5570 DDR3 card?

What's so special in this? 
Can anyone explain me?


*img202.imageshack.us/img202/3033/8470e5b8940549f0b03693e.png


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 16, 2013)

I am getting a used Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 for 4k. its 7 months old & seller says 5 months warranty left. is it a good deal? 
I am also looking for a used 500GB HDD.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

^ DDR3 or DDR5?
I guess, Sapphire provides *2*-Year warranty for its GPU's. Check for the exact date of the purchase//

*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/support/?cid=3&psn=000203&lid=1


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 17, 2013)

The card is GDDR5. I also checked online & it shows 2 yrs warranty. will it be a good buy?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

Price is too high for a 2nd hand card. A new one costs a little more than the price he‘s offering you.


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Price is too high for a 2nd hand card. A new one costs a little more than the price he‘s offering you.



then what would be a fair deal?


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

@TH: Actually HD6670 GDDR5 (new) costs around 5~5.5k. 
Also Seller is not clear on the "Date of purchase", as he said '5-months' left. So, it may be 1.7 year old card. So, bargain more..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

get new one,much better it worth 1k more hd 6670 ddr5 @ rs 5000


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 18, 2013)

Actually i was planning to buy HIS Radeon HD5670 IceQ 1GB GDDR5. But its not available anywhere. came across this ad on olx. I'll just wait some more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Well this HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com is in stock currently. 

The price is not bad IMO.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 18, 2013)

That is expensive IMO as I got my 5670 two years back for Rs.4650


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Well this HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com is in stock currently.
> 
> The price is not bad IMO.






ZTR said:


> That is expensive IMO as I got my 5670 two years back for Rs.4650




My budget is around 4k for Card & 2.5 k for HDD. need both of them.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

for 4k - Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2013)

DDR3 version perform far slower than the GDDR5 version due to half of the memory bandwidth it offers compared to the GDDR5 version.


----------



## yomanabhi (Apr 19, 2013)

Want to buy gaming laptop of 50K budget
As i sort out two laptop Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)
and Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph)
both have AMD Radeon HD 8730M and NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M respectively..

I wanna know which GPU is better...?


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 22, 2013)

Is HD5770 any good?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

TigerHeart said:


> Is HD5770 any good?



it is fine  though it is now very old + power hungry gpu.get other newer one


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 22, 2013)

I am a bit confused now. Previously I was using HD 4850. excellent card it was. sadly its not working any more. 
I want some what compatible card now. but my budget is limited now . 
guys please help me choose one.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 22, 2013)

What is your budget?

You can check out the 7750 which is a good card and is around/below 7k


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 22, 2013)

My budget is around 4 to 5 k max.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2013)

HD6670 is good card under 5K.
Only go for DDR5.


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 23, 2013)

OK, what about a ASUS Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti DirectCU with 1 yr & 9 Mths warranty remaining for 6k?


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

not a very good deal.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 24, 2013)

TigerHeart said:


> OK, what about a ASUS Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti DirectCU with 1 yr & 9 Mths warranty remaining for 6k?



you have 6k then add more rs 500 and get hd 7750 which perfroms slight slower than gtx 550ti + you will get new stuff


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

is the 7000 series better than 6000 series of AMD??


----------



## Chaitanya (May 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> is the 7000 series better than 6000 series of AMD??



a dumb question..... 

7xxx series uses GCN architecture that is much power effficient & performance has improved also..


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> *a dumb question*.....
> 
> 7xxx series uses GCN architecture that is much power effficient & performance has improved also..



Dumb question? ok ... please explain this comparison from anandtech 

AnandTech | Bench - GPU12


----------



## ico (May 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ok, It's Genuine import...
> But, 20K for a HD 5570 DDR3 card?
> 
> What's so special in this?
> Can anyone explain me?


The seller is in USA and eBay will get it for you to India.

Duties, shipping etc. Price much higher than normal.



theterminator said:


> Dumb question? ok ... please explain this comparison from anandtech
> 
> AnandTech | Bench - GPU12


yup, it is a dumb question and also the thing which you are asking explanation for.

Every generation has a low-end, mid-end and high-end. You're comparing a lowest card of HD 7000 series with a mid-end card of HD 6000 series. You may also want to check the price they retail for. HD 7750 can be had for 6K whereas  HD 6850 is around 9K.

Why not compare HD 6850 with HD 7850 and see? Or why not compare HD 6970 with HD 7970. Also check the performance they offer for the power they consume. There you get your answer.

If you are into buying a card, tell your budget and we'll suggest you the right card.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

Can i OC my GT 540M?(Just by a little)
i have Asus GPU Tweak


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

ico said:


> The seller is in USA and eBay will get it for you to India.
> 
> Duties, shipping etc. Price much higher than normal.
> 
> ...



so its not true that 7000 series is better than 6000 series ...
i found these differences between 7750 and 6850: 
psu: 500W min for 6850 and 450W min for 7750 
Ram: 1GB min for 6850 and 4GB min for 7750 
and some more (source: amd site) ..
im planning to buy one gfx card .. have limited budget .. found that 6850 is expensive than 7750 ..
so 6850 is out of my budget .. looking for around 5-7k ... which is better (im also open for nvidia) ...


----------



## ico (May 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> so its not true that 7000 series is better than 6000 series ...


Have I said so? Your asumption is silly. Just having a higher number doesn't make a card better. And just because the low-end card is slower than the previous high-end card (this has always going to be the case) doesn't make a series bad. And yes, HD 7000 series is better than HD 6000 series - head to head. Performance, power consumption and compute performance all included.

We have GT 630 which sells for 4K. We had GTX 580 which sold for 27K. Will I say nVidia's 600 series is bad because GT 630 is slower than GTX 580?

Coming to your question, spend a bit more and get HD 7770. Otherwise HD 7750 is the best option you have.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Can i OC my GT 540M?(Just by a little)
> i have Asus GPU Tweak



use Nvidia System Tools and make sure you keep the load temp under 90/85 C.


----------



## theterminator (May 9, 2013)

Windows Aero doesn't run for long in my laptop with 128MB geforce 8400M GS... is the GPU really isn't able to handle windows aero?? sometimes lappy also freezes after watching video for long , specially while streaming from web


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Windows Aero doesn't run for long in my laptop with 128MB geforce 8400M GS... is the GPU really isn't able to handle windows aero?? sometimes lappy also freezes after watching video for long , specially while streaming from web



it would be a good choice to disable Aero. about freezes try updating the flash player. also check if the issue persists when playing WebM/HTML5 videos (in chrome).

to test WebM, just disable Flashplayer in chrome and try watching youtube videos.

EDIT: and i think that "8400 GS" gave away your previous alias (if any)


----------



## theterminator (May 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> it would be a good choice to disable Aero.



yeah, have been surviving on that since last year...miss d aero interface though..n when i tried running win8 consumer preview way back, it would freeze the same way as it would on aero .


----------



## Raja Ram (Jun 4, 2013)

*Graphic card under 2.5k please suggest*

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a graphic card which cost around 2k(just wondering if i can get one). I like to play games like Dishonoured, Assasin Creed 4,Crysis 3 etc...
I would be gladly happy if i can get a graphic card where i can play games at mid level.

PC Config
Motherboard -ASUS P8H67-M Pro
Processor - Intel i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00Ghz
RAM -4GB
Screen Resolution - 1280 x 1024
Os :win7 32 bit


Thanks in advance.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

under 2k you can get a GT210 but you won't be able to play the games you've mentioned .. better increase the budget to 3.8K atleast to get a HD 6570..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2013)

Infact HD 3000 in i5 offers better performance than GT 210 in most of the games and HD playback. So better get a goof GPU.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 5, 2013)

How much would newly launched GALAXY GTX 770 & 780 cost in Delhi?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

why are you going for GALAXY ? Why not ASUS/Gigabyte ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> why are you going for GALAXY ? Why not ASUS/Gigabyte ?


Galaxy and MSI Lightening are the 2 most fastest overclocked cards with excellent aftermark coolers.

I can consider ASUS and Gigabyte. But don't want to consider zotac or any other crappy brand


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

Who handles GALAXY RMA ?? Any prior experience regarding this ?

And think twice before calling Zotac a crappy brand..
They are the only brand that offers 3+2 year warranty along with good service support


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are some past reviews that makes Galaxy my No.1 choice

*www.google.com/url?q=*www.hardocp....ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFLD6WVFN_Wlwas5DA0nt_WRdLQHA

*www.google.com/url?q=*www.hardocp....ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNF9aPdaXXQNU7R0qPtA6CsWtGwNmA

MSI Lightening and Galaxy are my preferred choices. If ASUS and Gygabyte launches a good ocing 770 or 780 with good aftermark cooler and power saving mechanism, I will always go for it. Titan is a TERRIBLE value for money, so 770 and 780 are sweet spots for gaming @ 2560 X 1600 resolution


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

dude, service RMA experience is an important part while choosing a brand.. who handles Galaxy RMA ??


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> dude, service RMA experience is an important part while choosing a brand.. who handles Galaxy RMA ??



I didn't get your question. But I believe, Galaxy is a reputed brand just like XFX, ASUS, MSI, GB so their service RMA should be good. I don't know who provides RMA of Galaxy


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

Just because it's a reputed brand doesnt mean RMA will be good
Just search around TDF to find horror stories regarding XFX RMA (Rashi Peripherials)
Galaxy and Sparkle are not well known brands in India, no one has prior experience whether their warranty will be good, if you want to go for it.. atleast find out who handles their RMA.. If it's Rashi, avoid at all costs


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 5, 2013)

Gigabyte has a 4gb Gtx770 out right now can you provide me the dealer from whome I can get it?


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

first make sure if their service center provides support for gfx card or not ??


----------



## Raja Ram (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Graphic card under 2.5k please suggest*



Raja Ram said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking for a graphic card which cost around 2k(just wondering if i can get one). I like to play games like Dishonoured, Assasin Creed 4,Crysis 3 etc...
> I would be gladly happy if i can get a graphic card where i can play games at mid level.
> ...



Hi Guys,

Thanks for the reply, i would like to play games like Assasin Creed 4,Gta V,Crysis 3 etc.......
1>>>Can anyone suggest me "List of Graphic Card" around 4.5k(minimum price of graphic cards to play above games)
2>>>Also can u guys tell me graphic cards that support my motherboard(so tat i decide which one to buy)

PC Config
Motherboard -ASUS P8H67-M Pro
Processor - Intel i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00Ghz
RAM -4GB
Screen Resolution - 1280 x 1024
Os :win7 32 bit

Also please suggest me which graphic cards are better(Nvidia Gpu or AMD Gpu)


----------



## Connor_RTS-FPS (Jun 10, 2013)

Guyz.. need help to buy a New Graphic Card..

MY Budget is 8000-10000

It should be of DDR 5 memory if possible


My PC Specs are:

   OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1

*CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66GHz

   PSU: Corsair GS600 --->>> Power: 600 watt;
                                         80 plus certified*

   RAM: 4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3

*Motherboard:Intel Corporation DG41WV* 

_Graphics: ----->>> Monitor: SyncMaster 933 (1360x768@60Hz);
                                Intel G41 Express Chipset (Intel)_

   HDD: 1 TB

I've used Speecy to get the above specs..



PLz suggest me some good graphic card keeping in my mind all those specs... 

I want to play the high tech new games: Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, Assassin Creed 3, Mass Effect 3, as well as up-coming games such as Battlefield 4, Assassin Creed 4, GTA V,  etc...

_PLz also tell me is my monitor is VGA or DVI; also if I need to upgrade my monitor for new GPU then tell me I may upgrade it...

So plz do tell me GPU mentioning with is it compatible with my monitor or not..
_

And is Nvidia 650 ti will work with my motherboard and monitor;

what is the difference between 650ti Normal, 650ti BOOST, 650ti AMP edt ???



Thanks in Advance...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 10, 2013)

Connor_RTS-FPS said:


> Guyz.. need help to buy a New Graphic Card..
> 
> MY Budget is 8000-10000
> 
> ...



Best for you is Zotac/Asus gtx 650ti 2gb @rs 10000
.it will work with your system 100%.

there is performance difference between those gpus like :

Gtx 650ti boost > gtx 650ti amp > gtx 650ti  

if you can get boost edition one arouund 10.5k then get it 

- performance difference - *tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/images/perfrel_1920.gif

You will get dvi to vga adapter with gpu so it will work with vga and dvi monitor both

and your monitor is vga one


----------



## Connor_RTS-FPS (Jun 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Best for you is Zotac/Asus gtx 650ti 2gb @rs 10000
> .it will work with your system 100%.
> 
> there is performance difference between those gpus like :
> ...



Thanks mate... so good of you.. 

And I believe you wanted to write DVI to VGA adapter, right 

and how did you come to know about my monitor is VGA, if you can explain...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 10, 2013)

yep dvi one sorry.

just google dear - Samsung SyncMaster 933SN Plus Overview & Specs - LCD Monitors - CNET Reviews


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Graphic card under 2.5k please suggest*



Raja Ram said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i would like to play games like Assasin Creed 4,Gta V,Crysis 3 etc.......
> 1>>>Can anyone suggest me "List of Graphic Card" around 4.5k(minimum price of graphic cards to play above games)
> ...



All the current generation Graphics cards are supported in any Motherboards having a PCI-E X16 slot and your's one does have one. For GPU, at 4.5K, the best one is Gigabyte HD 6670 2GB DDR3. But my suggestion is to get the Saphhire HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 version, currently available at 5.2K in Mdcomputers.in. Because of the GDDR5 memory, it offers twice the memory bandwidth of the DDR3 version and performs noticeably better.


----------



## netizen3000 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a good graphics card 4 ma friend. His specs are:
gaming 
requirement :  low resolution gaming(1280x720 or atleast 1024x768) but all latest the games should be playable
processor   : intel core2duo
RAM          : 2gb 
OS            : windows 8
psu           : 400W
budget       : below 4K
which graphics card should he go for, plz help!!!!
Only graphics card available in our location is "asus radeon 5670 1gb ddr3" is it a good card to buy the dealer says he will give it for RS3200/-


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 14, 2013)

netizen3000 said:


> I'm looking for a good graphics card 4 ma friend. His specs are:
> gaming
> requirement :  low resolution gaming(1280x720 or atleast 1024x768) but all latest the games should be playable
> processor   : intel core2duo
> ...



yes it is great price.hd 5670 can easily handle games med settings at 720p.if you able to get ddr5 version hd 5670 under 4k then get it


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2013)

I doubt about the availability of HD5670 .. as an alternative netizen3000's friend can get HD 6570.


----------



## netizen3000 (Jun 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> I doubt about the availability of HD5670 .. as an alternative netizen3000's friend can get HD 6570.



What about nvidia 610 2gb ddr3 is it a good card!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 15, 2013)

netizen3000 said:


> What about nvidia 610 2gb ddr3 is it a good card!



no at all.it is not good for gaming.Aim for hd 6570,5670 or 6670 would be best


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 15, 2013)

Processor------intel core 2 Duo CPU E7400 @2.80GHz
Memory--------DDR2 {3GB}
Motherboard---Intel® Desktop Board DG41RQ
PCI SLOT------PCI Express x16 v2.0
DISPLY MODE---1360*768
HDD------------320 GB
PSU------------450W

please suggest me some good performing graphic card under Rs.5000-Rs 8000


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2013)

netizen3000 said:


> What about nvidia 610 2gb ddr3 is it a good card!


Rubbish card.


ADI8893 said:


> please suggest me some good performing graphic card under Rs.5000-Rs 8000


HD 7770. I hope you do have a reliable 450w PSU. Not local ones.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 18, 2013)

I want an  ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II. Which is the best overclocking card with excellent cooling. Any possibility for its availability in indian market? Check the review and you will be amazed.


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 18, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I want an  ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II. Which is the best overclocking card with excellent cooling. Any possibility for its availability in indian market? Check the review and you will be amazed.



Get it from here:

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2117


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2013)

Planning to buy a GTX 650 Ti. I already own a core i5 2600k, asus maximus IV gene-z, seasonic sII 520, so no issues there. Please check these three links and tell me which one to choose. I am bothered about two factors mainly: is gigabyte a good brand? OP in the "best graphics card for money" thread recommends msi or zotac for this card. Secondly, the reputation of the two sites selling zotac cards. I have experience with smcinternational, but not the other two. Also if anyone knows any better deal, please post 
GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series - SMC
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 2GB DDR5 - MD computers
ZOTAC GTX 650 TI 2GB DDR5 128-BIT GEFORCE GRAPHIC CARD - ITwares


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

ashikns said:


> Planning to buy a GTX 650 Ti. I already own a core *i5 2600k*



Is it i5-2500k or i7 2600k ??
get this anyway..
GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card

All the vendors are trusted..


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Is it i5-2500k or i7 2600k ??
> get this anyway..
> GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card
> 
> All the vendors are trusted..


That ones 1.5k costlier  Am already stretching my budget from 9k to 11k for these
Edit: processor is core i5 unlocked

My current graphics card is XFX 5750. Is there anywhere I can sell it online?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 29, 2013)

try our bazaar section


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

ashikns said:


> That ones 1.5k costlier  Am already stretching my budget from 9k to 11k for these



Then try getting a HD 7790
GIGABYTE GV-R779OC-2GD GIGABYTE HD Experience Series Graphics Cards

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7790 1GB DDR5

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7790 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2013)

Among these Asus HD7790 DC2 is the best IMo.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't understand why the 7790 wasn't mentioned in best cards for money. All the reviews show 7790 as a better choice. Is there a reason it wasn't mentioned in this thread? I mean are there any problems with it?
Also, two of them are 1gb. Is that gonna be a bottleneck?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2013)

ashikns said:


> GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series - SMC



get this. its a boost edition. 
better than 7790.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2013)

It is because when I updated my thread last time, HD 7790 was 11K+ and GTX 650 Ti Boost was around 12K which is faster than 7790 by a good margin, in fact slightly better than even HD 7850. Now only it is available at 10.7K. Updated the guide and share your opinion here.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> get this. its a boost edition.
> better than 7790.



Didn't notice that earlier  Gigabyte cards are always low priced it seems. Is this due to low quality? If gigabyte is good I'll go with this deal.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

^^Me too didn't notice that it was a *Boost* ed.
Go for it..
Giga cards aren't ei-cheapo it's  SMC selling @ lower prices
check it @ itdepot
Buy Online Gigabyte Geforce GTX650 Ti Boost 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (GV-N65TBOC-2GD) in india


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^^Me too didn't notice that it was a *Boost* ed.
> Go for it..
> Giga cards aren't ei-cheapo it's  SMC selling @ lower prices
> check it @ itdepot
> Buy Online Gigabyte Geforce GTX650 Ti Boost 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (GV-N65TBOC-2GD) in india



Zotac version @ itdepot itself costs 2k more
Zotac Geforce GTX650Ti Boost 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card

So can anyone vouch for the quality of gigabyte cards?


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

I think the main reason the GB cards are cheap because they don't need to provide service through local service centers. The seller is liable for that


----------



## ashikns (Jun 30, 2013)

Edit: Never mind, sorry for the post.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 7, 2013)

hello! 

a small query. a friend recently bought a new Sapphire HD7870 2GB GPU from R.K. Infosys at Lamington road. however, upon installation, there was no display. upon exhausting almost all options while troubleshooting, he installed another GPU, and the display came up on the monitor! wanted to ask whether is there any switch of sort or any mechanism on the GPU, which one needs to activate after installing the card before use? or is it the simple case of a faulty GPU?

P.S. - PSU is a brand new Seasonic S12II - 520W.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2013)

Wanted to ask one thing.
Just like there are games which have better performance on Nvidia cards, like Witcher 2, Batman AA/AC, etc..
Are there any games for AMD cards as well, that is, comparatively better performance than Nvidia?


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wanted to ask one thing.
> Just like there are games which have better performance on Nvidia cards, like Witcher 2, Batman AA/AC, etc..
> Are there any games for AMD cards as well, that is, comparatively better performance than Nvidia?


Bioshock: Infinite
Tomb Raider
DmC: Devil May Cry
Hitman Absolution
Sleeping Dogs
Far Cry 3
Saints Row: The Third
Company of Heroes 2
GRID 2


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wanted to ask one thing.
> Just like there are games which have better performance on Nvidia cards, like Witcher 2, Batman AA/AC, etc..
> Are there any games for AMD cards as well, that is, comparatively better performance than Nvidia?



& I thought these ran better on AMD cards HARDOCP - Introduction - Fall 2012 GPU and Driver Comparison Roundup

*www.hardocp.com/article/2012/03/22/nvidia_kepler_gpu_geforce_gtx_680_video_card_review/9#.Ud6SIvml5lc


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 16, 2013)

Need to buy an AGP card... Thinking about HD 4670 from Aliexpress.. done anyone have experience buying from the site? Are there any better alternatives for 4670?


----------



## funskar (Jul 17, 2013)

Which is better ?

a new gtx 760 amp for 22k or else gtx 670 amp 8-9mnths old under 21k


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2013)

*stick with the new one * and care to mention the brand names of the new and old cards ?


----------



## funskar (Jul 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> *stick with the new one * and care to mention the brand names of the new and old cards ?



U can see i had mentioned amp in both 
And zotac is the only brand which launched cards with amp edition


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

Which is the best variant of HD 7870. I cant find Myst in any of the stores here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Which is the best variant of HD 7870. I cant find Myst in any of the stores here.



Sapphire HD7870 *XT* Boost


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sapphire HD7870 *XT* Boost



Hmm ok
I think I've seen this somewhere.. at 18.5 K or something. Is this the normal price?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hmm ok
> I think I've seen this somewhere.. at 18.5 K or something. Is this the normal price?



SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST



thanks man 
will order it soon enough

Also... how about this?
7870 GHz Ed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> thanks man
> will order it soon enough
> 
> Also... how about this?
> 7870 GHz Ed



nope baba. 7870 XT is faster.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nope baba. 7870 XT is faster.



Alright
decided then


----------



## samar123 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if its me over-expecting or somethng's wrong, I bought the AMD Radeon 7950 HD OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 a few months back and a few of the new games still lag on high settings like AC3 & NFS MW(2012) ..

All of these are 3.5 years old - 
Processor AMD Phenom 2 x4 965 Black Edition (3.4Ghz)
seagate barracuda 1 tb 7200.12
22 inch samsung s2233 monitor
12 gb ddr3 ram
650w psu

Could it be my hard drive gettin slow since its 3.5 yrs old?? No crashes and all btw.

I play on 1080p and hav windows 7 64 bit..

Please let me know what could be the problem! Thanks guys !


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

this could be anything like bad sectors on HDD, cpu/gpu overheting o issue with some praticulras game alone .. so just check cpu/gpu load temp, HDD for bad sectors , patch the games to the latest version and use updated drivers always.

BTW, that 650W psu of your is from which brand ? and tyhe lag issue is only a few games but not all ?


----------



## Aashi711 (Jul 27, 2013)

Finally...found the thread!!!
Is AMD Radeon™ HD 8730M with 2GB DDR3 VRAM gud enoughto play games such as AC3 and Fifa 13(or upcoming 14)???


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

AC 3 - No unless you play it on lowest possible resolution and gfx settings, Fifa 13 -es but can't say anything about Fifa 14 ATM.


----------



## jenimukanna (Jul 28, 2013)

can asus gtx660 dc2 2 gb  handle upcoming games in 2013.... ?


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 28, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> can asus gtx660 dc2 2 gb  handle upcoming games in 2013.... ?



Yes it can, at 1080p with medium to high settings, not very high and ultra, delivering smooth fps.


----------



## rohitchawla (Jul 28, 2013)

My computer configuration is:-

core i3 2100 3.1Ghz
DH61WW LGA1155
4 Gb memory
Windows 7 64 bit sp1

_*AND i-ball cabinet with an i-ball jsw-252 SMPS*_

I want to play games like:-
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Crysis 
Assassins Creed

I have decided to buy a GPU and will buy any one of the two given below

HD6670 1gb GDDR5

HD7750 1gb GDDR5

_*But HD 7750 is 1500 INR more than HD 6670
*_
*My question is that should i spend INR 1500 more and invest on HD 7750 and is it worth the invest.KEEP IN MIND THAT I HAVE AN JSW 252 I-BALL SMPS?*


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 28, 2013)

Please change that SMPS man . It will only do you good .


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 28, 2013)

rohitchawla said:


> My computer configuration is:-
> 
> core i3 2100 3.1Ghz
> DH61WW LGA1155
> ...





Allu Azad said:


> Please change that SMPS man . It will only do you good .



Yes listen to him. Never go for any PSU except for Corsair, Seasonic and Antec. These local PSUs can burn your circuit anytime


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 29, 2013)

@rohitchawla
Get antec BP 350/Corsair VS450 atleast..


----------



## jenimukanna (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
recently i installed crysis 2 when the game starts the screen goes black only green colour mouse appear s no display help me out to fix the problem i'm using asus gtx 660 2 gb


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> Hi
> recently i installed crysis 2 when the game starts the screen goes black only green colour mouse appear s no display help me out to fix the problem i'm using asus gtx 660 2 gb


Is it the legit version  ? Also have you updated to the newest drivers from NVIDIA ?


----------



## 7shivam9 (Aug 23, 2013)

A little confusion here !

i browsed for many Graphics card under my budget and found  Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6570 1GB DDR3 !
its best graphics card at 4.5 k So i decided to purchase it ! but i have some queries :/

its a Ati radeon card so , there are some games which require nvidia ,, not sure but some games i installed on my intel HD gave me error while starting about nvidia..someting somethin :/ it was alan wake 1 and 2 and just cause 2 !

so will i be able to play games with card as like normal cards or do some games require nvidia card ? i ve been a nvidia fan but this card is perfect for my budget !

1 more question !
this card require PCI-E 2.1 Bus Standard , the cable i guess ,, im not sure where to insert the cable on my Mother board  please give me a little help with that .. i have intel DH55PJ motherboard !

=====
i have a micromax infinity p275 tablet for sale too ! (nanded/maharashtra )
Android ICS Tablet (+8GB) 4GB @ 4,500 Only ! (1 month old) - Nanded - Mobile Phones - Bhawsar Chowk
=====


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2013)

you can run very games on AMD card and same is true for nvidia cards .. now some games may be optimized for nvidia cards [ games with nvidia logo at startup ] but this means these games will perform slightly better with nvidia cards but it does not mean they won't run on amd cards. Now there's lots of games there optimized for amd cards too so don't think on that as for low end cards it really does not matters much.

there's no cables you need to attach to install low end pci-e cards, if your motherboard has pci-e slot just install the card properly into that [ there's tons of videos available online on this ] and you should be good to go. If possible do tell us which motherboard you have or else use cpu-z software and post screenshots of the cpu and mottherboard tabs.

As for selling some stuff use the Bazzar Section of the forum.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 26, 2013)

hi,

i want to buy a 1GB GDDR5 Radeon HD 7750 as gift for my cousin. i am confused which brand should i go with and whether OC or non-OC'd edition.
 my budget is 7k. i want to buy it locally within a week, availability is not an issue. please suggest... thank you


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 26, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> hi,
> 
> i want to buy a 1GB GDDR5 Radeon HD 7750 as gift for my cousin. i am confused which brand should i go with and whether OC or non-OC'd edition.
> my budget is 7k. i want to buy it locally within a week, availability is not an issue. please suggest... thank you



get Asus


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> get Asus



thank you for your exceptionally short reply  ... but which one: overclocked or simple?

p.s.: super display pic


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> thank you for your exceptionally short reply  ... but which one: overclocked or simple?
> 
> p.s.: super display pic



U may consider this too.
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
Sapphire is best known for its cooling


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

Please help me out in this thread. Thank you. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/177188-23-24-1080p-monitor-under-14k.html


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> U may consider this too.
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> Sapphire is best known for its cooling



yes, i was considering it too  thanks!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

Will Antec 450p would be handle this config easily:

i5 4570
gigabyte b85m-d3h
WD 1 TB Blue
Corsair Vengeance 4GB X 1
Asus Optical drive
*Zotac 650 ti boost*

And if answer is no please suggest me a lower GPU which can be hadled by antec vp 450p because i have all bought all other components other than gfx card.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 27, 2013)

It should be okay.
Be sure to power them using different rails(VP450 has 2 +12V rails)


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> It should be okay.
> Be sure to power them using different rails(VP450 has 2 +12V rails)



What does it means?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 27, 2013)

You can use that PSU.
But that PSU has two seperate channels(rails of 12 V power).. 

That means instead of supplying 36A current on single output it has two outputs for 18A+18A(but i hav no idea how to identify them or etc let others speak of it)

Moral of story : Get GTX 650ti Boost without any doubts.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> You can use that PSU.
> But that PSU has two seperate channels(rails of 12 V power)..
> 
> That means instead of supplying 36A current on single output it has two outputs for 18A+18A(but i hav no idea how to identify them or etc let others speak of it)
> ...



Thanks mate.  Can anyone please reply on these two supply in details.


----------



## rajat (Aug 28, 2013)

HI,

I need a graphics card budget 4000 INR.

I own a computer with asus m2n mx se plus mobo with amd5600+ processor. 400w PSU.

PLease suggest me a suitable option so that i can play crisis3( low resolution no problem).

Thanks.....!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

get HD6570 DDR3 or else add ~600 bucks more to get a HD6670 DDR3.


----------



## rajat (Sep 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> get HD6570 DDR3 or else add ~600 bucks more to get a HD6670 DDR3.



Thanks a lot...i can shell out another 2 thousand..(upto Rs 6000). then what should i go for..??


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2013)

@rajat
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-2GI GIGABYTE HD Experience Series Graphics Card


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

rajat said:


> Thanks a lot...i can shell out another 2 thousand..(upto Rs 6000). then what should i go for..??



if you can't find the card mentioned by _Chaitanya_ your only bet is HD6670 1GB GDDR5.


----------



## rajat (Sep 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you can't find the card mentioned by _Chaitanya_ your only bet is HD6670 1GB GDDR5.



Thanks a lot Top Gear and Chaitanya.....!!!!


----------



## Arnab (Sep 4, 2013)

Any confirmation on AMD Hawai release on Sept?


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

no confirmation but HD 9000 series may be released at end of the September and going to to be available on the market from mid October so in here don't expect it before November.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 21, 2013)

there are lot os 7750 card, which one to get please help, buying today from mumbai


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

get Asus / Sapphire HD 7750 and look for GDDr5 version only [ not more than 1GB ] .


----------



## sainath (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, my one of the friend selling Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 DDR5 1gb @ Rs2500. But its warranty period is over. Should I buy it or not. What if that graphic card damage after using 2-3 months? Will they accept it or deny to repair?


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2013)

see you are going to to place a bet here - at 2.5k [ sacrificing the warranty ] you won't find any better performing card - FYI a new one costs ~5.5k


----------



## SANDEEP KUMAR (Oct 3, 2013)

hay i want a graphics card for my system can some1 tell me which is best for my system i want to play some game like GTA4 and COD4 its low end pc and here is summery  of my system for full detail u can check the spoiler 


<<< System Summary >>>

  > Mainboard : Intel D945GCNL

  > Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ

  > Processor : Intel Pentium 4 631 @ 3000 MHz

  > Physical Memory : 1024  MB (1 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

  > Video Card : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)

  > Hard Disk : Western Digital WD800BD-22MRA1 ATA Device (80GB)

  > Hard Disk : Seagate Backup+ BK (1000GB)

  > DVD-Rom Drive : ELBY CLONEDRIVE

  > Monitor Type : ViewSonic VA1912w-4 - 19 inches

  > Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

  > Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (32-bit)

  > DirectX : Version 11.00

  > Windows Performance Index : 2.2 on 7.9




Spoiler



PC Wizard 2012 Version 2.11
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Owner: Sandy
User: Sandy
Computer Name: HUNTER
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1
Report Date: Sunday 16 June 2013 at 20:05
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<<< System Summary >>>

  > Mainboard : Intel D945GCNL

  > Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ

  > Processor : Intel Pentium 4 631 @ 3000 MHz

  > Physical Memory : 1024  MB (1 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

  > Video Card : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)

  > Hard Disk : Western Digital WD800BD-22MRA1 ATA Device (80GB)

  > Hard Disk : Seagate Backup+ BK (1000GB)

  > DVD-Rom Drive : ELBY CLONEDRIVE

  > Monitor Type : ViewSonic VA1912w-4 - 19 inches

  > Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

  > Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (32-bit)

  > DirectX : Version 11.00

  > Windows Performance Index : 2.2 on 7.9

<<< Mainboard >>>

  > Manufacturer : Unspecified

    >> General Information
         Product : Unspecified
         Version : Unspecified
         Serial Number : Unspecified
         Unique ID : 1F1E6F7C-E9DC11DC-873E0011-D8A408ED
         SKU : Unspecified
         Family : Unspecified
         Start mode : Power Switch

    >> Chassis Information
         Intrusion detected : No

  > Mainboard : Intel D945GCNL

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : Intel Corporation (Intel)
         Product : D945GCNL
         Version : AAD97184-106
         Serial Number : BTNL80900KXV
         Support MP : Yes, 4 CPU(s)
         Version MPS : 1.4

    >> Chassis Information
         Manufacturer : Unspecified
         Type : Desktop
         Version : Unspecified
         Serial Number : Unspecified
         Asset : Unspecified

    >> OEM Support
         HPET : Yes
         SLIC : Yes
         SLP OA : v2.0
         nVidia SLI Ready : No
         Asus AIBooster : No

    >> Sensor Information
         Hardware Monitoring : SMSC SCH5127

    >> Intel Features

    >> Intel AMT

    >> On-Board Device Information
         Device : Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller  (Video)
         Device : Realtek 811B-GR Ethernet Device  (Ethernet)
         Device : Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device  (Sound)
         Embedded Controller : Yes

    >> Slots Information
         Slot PCI-Express : x16  [3.3v]  -  Empty
         Slot PCI-Express : x1  [3.3v]  -  In Use
         Slot PCI : 32-bit  [3.3v]  -  Empty
         Slot PCI : 32-bit  [3.3v]  -  Empty

    >> External Connectors

    >> Internal Connectors
         PRIMARY : On Board IDE
         SECONDARY : On Board IDE
         ATX_PWR

  > Bios : Intel Corp.

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : Intel Corp.
         Version : NL94510J.86A.0025.2008.0107.1543
         Date : 01/07/2008  (mm/dd/yyyy)
         Address : 512  KB
         SMBios Version : Unspecified
         DMI Version : 2.4
         Bios EFI : No

    >> Characteristics
         Flashable : Yes
         Socketed : No

    >> Functionality
         APM : No
         ACPI : Yes
         ESCD : No
         PnP : No
         PCI : Yes
         ISA : No
         AGP : No
         USB : Yes
         PCMCIA : No
         Smart Battery : No

    >> Boot Information
         Selectable Boot : Yes
         CD-ROM Boot : Yes
         PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
         I20 Boot : No
         LS-120 Boot : No
         1394 Boot : No
         ATAPI ZIP Boot : Yes
         Network Boot : Yes
         UEFI : No
         Virtual Machine : No

    >> Features
         VT-x : No
         VT-d : No
         TXT : No
         TPM : No
         Intel ME : No
         VA : No
         SPI Flash : No

  > Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ

    >> General Information
         NorthBridge : Intel i945G/GZ
         SouthBridge : 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller

    >> NorthBridge Information
         Architecture : Direct Media Interface (DMI)
         Manufacturer : Intel (Intel)
         Codename : Lakeport
         Revision : 02
         Stepping : A2
         Bus Speed : 199.50 MHz
         FSB Frequency : 798 MHz (QDR)
         FSB max. Support : 800 MHz
         RAM max. Support : DDR2 (667 MHz)

    >> Memory Information
         Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300
         Frequency : 332.5 MHz
         FSB/DRAM Ratio : 3/5
         Supported Channels : Dual
         ECC Diagnostic : Yes   -   Disabled
         CAS Latency (tCL) : 5 clocks
         RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 5 clocks
         RAS Precharge (tRP) : 5 clocks
         Cycle Time (tRAS) : 15 clocks
         Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 21 clocks

    >> SouthBridge Information
         Revision : 01

    >> PCI-Express Information
         Number of ports : 4  -  (x1, x1, x1, x1)

    >> Video Information
         Integrated Controller : Yes
         Enabled : Yes
         Frame Buffer : 8192  KB

    >> Device Capabilities
         SATA AHCI : No
         RAID 0/1/10 : No
         RAID 5 : No
         PCI Express x1 : No
         Intel AMT  : Yes
         Intel QST  : Unspecified
         Multiplex : No

    >> Device Capabilities (PCI)
         I/O Access : No
         Memory Access : Yes
         Bus Master Capable : Yes
         Special Cycle Recognition : No
         Memory Write & Invalidate : No
         VGA Palette Snoop : No
         Parity Error Response : No
         Cycle Wait : No
         System Error Line : No
         Fast Back-to-Back : No
         Detects Parity Errors : No
         User Defined Format : No
         PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
         New Capability List : Yes
         PCI Support : Vendor-Dependant

  > Physical Memory : 1024  MB DDR2-SDRAM

    >> General Information
         J6H1 (CHAN A DIMM 0 ) : 1024  MB - DIMM

    >> Information SPD EEPROM (J6H1)
         Manufacturer : Unspecified
         Part Number : V01D2L81GB18818867
         Serial Number : Unspecified
         Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz)  -  [DDR2-666]
         Format : Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3)
         Size : 1024  MB (1 ranks, 8 banks)
         Module Buffered : No
         Module Registered : No
         Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
         Width : 64-bit
         Error Correction Capability (ECC) : No
         Max. Burst Length : 8
         Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8, Self Refreshµs
         Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
         Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
         Manufacture : Week 24 of 2010
         Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
         CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @ 200 MHz, 4 clocks @ 266 MHz, 5 clocks @ 333 MHz
         RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @ 200 MHz, 4 clocks @ 266 MHz, 5 clocks @ 333 MHz
         RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @ 200 MHz, 4 clocks @ 266 MHz, 5 clocks @ 333 MHz
         Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @ 200 MHz, 12 clocks @ 266 MHz, 15 clocks @ 333 MHz
         Min TRC : 12 clocks @ 200 MHz, 16 clocks @ 266 MHz, 20 clocks @ 333 MHz

    >> Memory Controller Information
         Memory Controller : System Memory
         Location : Mainboard
         Error Correction Capability : No
         Number of connectors : 2
         Max. Module Size : 4096 MB

  > LPC bus : Yes

    >> Bus Information
         Type : ISA  -  LPC
         Device : 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller
         Revision : 01
         Number of ISA Connectors : 0
         Frequency : 8 MHz
         Multiplier : 1/4x
         DMA Speed : 4 MHz
         Multiplier : 1/2x

    >> Device Capabilities (PCI)
         I/O Access : Yes
         Memory Access : Yes
         Bus Master Capable : Yes
         Special Cycle Recognition : No
         Memory Write & Invalidate : No
         VGA Palette Snoop : No
         Parity Error Response : No
         Cycle Wait : No
         System Error Line : No
         Fast Back-to-Back : No
         Detects Parity Errors : No
         User Defined Format : No
         PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
         New Capability List : Yes
         PCI Support : Vendor-Dependant

  > PCI Bus : No

  > Bus PCI-Express : Yes

    >> PCI-Express Information
         Number of connectors : 2
         PCI-Express Base : 0xF0000000

    >> Bus PCI-Express
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Port #1
         Version : 1.0
         Port : 1
         Physical Slot : #0
         Slot Populated : No
         Link Width : max. x1
         Link Speed : 2.5  GB/s

    >> Bus PCI-Express
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Port #2
         Version : 1.0
         Port : 2
         Physical Slot : #0
         Slot Populated : Yes
         Link Width : x1   (max. x1)
         Link Speed : 2.5  GB/s

    >> Bus PCI-Express
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Port #3
         Version : 1.0
         Port : 3
         Physical Slot : #0
         Slot Populated : No
         Link Width : max. x1
         Link Speed : 2.5  GB/s

    >> Bus PCI-Express
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Port #4
         Version : 1.0
         Port : 4
         Physical Slot : #0
         Slot Populated : No
         Link Width : max. x1
         Link Speed : 2.5  GB/s

  > USB Bus : Yes

    >> Device Information
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
         Version : 1.0
         Interface : UHCI
         Frequency : 0.1875  MB/s

    >> Device Information
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2
         Version : 1.0
         Interface : UHCI
         Frequency : 0.1875  MB/s

    >> Device Information
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3
         Version : 1.0
         Interface : UHCI
         Frequency : 0.1875  MB/s

    >> Device Information
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4
         Version : 1.0
         Interface : UHCI
         Frequency : 0.1875  MB/s

    >> Device Information
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB EHCI Controller
         Version : 2.0
         Interface : EHCI
         Frequency : 60  MB/s

  > SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

    >> General Information
         Device : 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller
         Revision : 1
         Frequency : 16 KHz
         Address : 0x2000
         SBI Protocol Enabled : No
         Asus ACPI Access : No

    >> Device Capabilities (PCI)
         I/O Access : Yes
         Memory Access : No
         Bus Master Capable : No
         Special Cycle Recognition : No
         Memory Write & Invalidate : No
         VGA Palette Snoop : No
         Parity Error Response : No
         Cycle Wait : No
         System Error Line : No
         Fast Back-to-Back : No
         Detects Parity Errors : No
         User Defined Format : No
         PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
         New Capability List : No

  > Bus HyperTransport : No

  > Bus QPI : No

  > Bus CardBus : No

  > Bus FireWire : No

<<< Processor >>>

  > Processor : Intel Pentium 4 631

    >> General Information
         Type : Intel Pentium 4
         Internal Specification : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
         Model Number : 631
         Codename : Cedar Mill
         Revision : D0
         Technology : 0.065µ
         CPU ID : F.6.5
         CPU IDEx : F.6.5
         Microcode : MU0F6509
         Architecture : NetBurst
         Graphical Chip Embedded : No

    >> Instructions
         IA-64 Technology : No
         Intel64 (EM64T) : Yes
         AVX : No
         FPU128 : No
         SSE5 : No
         SSE4a : No
         SSE4.2 : No
         SSE4.1 : No
         S-SSE3 : No
         SSE3 : Yes
         SSE2 : Yes
         SSE : Yes
         AES : No
         Extended 3DNow! Technology : No
         3DNow! Technology : No
         3DNOW Prefetch : No
         3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
         AMD MMX Technology : No
         MMX Technology : Yes
         Cyrix MMX Technology : No
         FMA : No
         FMA4 : No
         OSXSAVE : No
         XSAVE : No
         XOP : No
         F16C : No
         RDRAND : No
         FXSR-FXSAVE/FXRSTOR : Yes
         MOVBE : No
         PCLMULQDQ : No
         CLF - Cache Line Flush : Yes
         CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
         CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : Yes
         CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
         MON - Monitor/Mwait : Yes
         POPCNT : No
         RDTSCP : No
         SEP - Fast System Call : Yes
         TBM : No
         BMI : No
         TSC DeadLine : No

    >> Miscellaneous
         XD - No-execute Page : Yes
         VT-x - Virtualization : No
         TXT - Trusted Execution Technology : No
         SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : No
         FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
         FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
         xTPR - Send Task Priority : Yes
         DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
         FFXSR : No
         LAHFSAHF : Yes
         CMPLEGACY : No
         ALTMOVCR8 : No
         ExtApicSpace : No
         3DNow! Technology : No
         PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : No
         LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
         ABM : No
         MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
         OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
         IBS : No
         P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
         SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
         WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

    >> Features
         DTES64 : Yes
         x2APIC : No
         APIC - Local APIC Built-in : Yes
         VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
         DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
         PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
         TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
         MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
         PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
         MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
         MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
         PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
         MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
         PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
         PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
         PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
         DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : Yes
         SS - Self Snoop : Yes
         ACPI - Software Clock Control : Yes
         TM - Thermal Monitor : Yes
         TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : Yes
         EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : Yes
         HTT - Hyper-Threading : Yes
         SBF - Signal Break on FERR : Yes
         DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : Yes
         CID - Context ID : Yes
         LT - LaGrande Technology : No
         PDCM : Yes
         DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
         EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No
         PCID : No

    >> Features Hyper-Threading
         Technology : Yes   -   Enabled

    >> Virtualization
         VT-x : No

    >> Power Status
         Turbo Boost : No
         Digital Thermometer : No
         Package Thermal : No
         Always Running APIC Timer : No
         Extended Clock Modulation Duty : No
         Power Limit Notification : No
         Dynamic FSB : No
         Dynamic Acceleration : No
         Performance Energy Bias : No
         APERF_MERF : No

    >> Addressing Information
         Physical Addressing max. : 36-bit
         Linear Addressing max. : 48-bit

    >> Advanced Settings
         In Order Queue Depth : 12
         Fast-Strings : Yes
         x87 FPU Opcode : No
         Thermal Monitor : Yes
         Split-Lock : Yes
         Performance Monitoring : Yes
         Prefetch Queue : Yes
         Branch Trace Storage : Yes
         C1E - Enhanced Halt State : Yes
         Temperature Control : 82 °C

    >> Mainboard Upgradeability
         Socket/Slot : LGA 775
         Upgrade interface : Unspecified
         Supported Speed : 4000 MHz(or more)
         Supported Voltage : 3.0V

  > Frequency : 3000 MHz

    >> General Information
         Real Frequency : 2992.73 MHz
         Multiplier : 15x
         Low/High Multiplier : 12x / 15x
         Northbridge Voltage : 0.00
         Multiplier Locked : Yes
         Marketing Frequency : 3000 MHz

    >> Front Side Bus Information
         Bus Speed : 199.50 MHz
         FSB Frequency : 798 MHz (QDR)
         Turbo Mode : No

    >> Initial Frequencies
         Frequency : 3000 MHz
         Bus Speed : 200.00 MHz
         Multiplier : 15x

    >> Control Clock Frequency
         Enhanced SpeedStep (EIST) : Yes   -   Enabled
         C1E - Enhanced Halt Mode : Yes
         Dynamic FSB : No
         Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) : No
         Turbo Mode : No

    >> Thermal Information
         Thermal control TM1 : Yes   -   Enabled
         Thermal control TM2 : Yes   -   Enabled
         Thermal Control Circuit : No
         Digital Thermal Sensor : No
         Clock Modulation (ODCM) Enabled : No

  > Number of Core : 1

    >> General Information
         Number of Threads : 2  (max.2)
         Number of Core : 1  (max. 1)
         Number of Thread per Core : 2  (max. 2)

    >> Topology

  > Support : Socket 775 LGA

  > Data Cache L1 : 16  KB

    >> General Information
         Type : Asynchronous
         Write Mode : Write-Through
         Place : Internal
         Correct : Single-bit ECC

    >> Cache Information
         Data Cache : 16  KB (8-way, 64 bytes line size)
         L1 Context Mode : Adaptive
         Number of Threads : 1

    >> Cache Parameters
         Type : Data Cache
         Ways of associativity : 8
         Fully Associative : No
         Self Intializing : Yes
         System Coherency Line Size : 64
         Physical Line partitions : 1
         Number of threads sharing : 2
         Number of processor cores : 1
         Number of Sets : 32

  > Trace Cache L1 : 12 Kµops

    >> Cache Information
         Trace Cache L1 : 12 Kµops  (8-way)

    >> Cache Parameters
         Type : Data Cache
         Ways of associativity : 8
         Fully Associative : No
         Self Intializing : Yes
         System Coherency Line Size : 64
         Physical Line partitions : 1
         Number of threads sharing : 2
         Number of processor cores : 1
         Number of Sets : 32

  > Cache L2 : 2048  KB

    >> General Information
         Type : Asynchronous
         Write Mode : Write-Back
         Place : Internal
         Multiplier : 1/1x   (2992.7 MHz)
         Correct : Single-bit ECC

    >> Cache Information
         Associativity : 8-way
         Line Size : 64 bytes
         Number of Threads : 1
         Bus : 256-bit
         Prefetch Logic : Yes

    >> Cache Parameters
         Type : Unified Cache
         Ways of associativity : 8
         Fully Associative : No
         Self Intializing : Yes
         System Coherency Line Size : 64
         Physical Line partitions : 2
         Number of threads sharing : 2
         Number of processor cores : 1
         Number of Sets : 2048

  > Voltage VID : 3.000 V

    >> General Information CPU
         MaxVID : 1.324 V
         MinVID : 1.116 V

  > FPU Coprocessor : Present

    >> General Information
         Integrated : Yes
         Model : Compatible Intel

  > Processor activity : : 5%
         K : L

<<< Video >>>

  > Current Display : 1440x900 pixels at 60 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)

    >> General Information
         Depth : 32-bit/pixel
         Refresh Rate : 59 Hz
         Brightness : 100%

    >> Supported Resolutions
          320 x 200in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          320 x 200in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          320 x 200in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          320 x 240in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          320 x 240in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          320 x 240in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          400 x 300in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          400 x 300in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          400 x 300in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          512 x 384in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          512 x 384in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          512 x 384in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          640 x 400in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          640 x 400in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          640 x 400in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          640 x 480in : 256 coloursat 59 Hz
          640 x 480in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          640 x 480in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          640 x 480in : 256 coloursat 73 Hz
          640 x 480in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          640 x 480in : 256 coloursat 85 Hz
          640 x 480in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 59 Hz
          640 x 480in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          640 x 480in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          640 x 480in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 73 Hz
          640 x 480in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          640 x 480in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 85 Hz
          640 x 480in : 32-bitat 59 Hz
          640 x 480in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          640 x 480in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          640 x 480in : 32-bitat 73 Hz
          640 x 480in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          640 x 480in : 32-bitat 85 Hz
          800 x 600in : 256 coloursat 56 Hz
          800 x 600in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          800 x 600in : 256 coloursat 72 Hz
          800 x 600in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          800 x 600in : 256 coloursat 85 Hz
          800 x 600in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 56 Hz
          800 x 600in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          800 x 600in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 72 Hz
          800 x 600in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          800 x 600in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 85 Hz
          800 x 600in : 32-bitat 56 Hz
          800 x 600in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          800 x 600in : 32-bitat 72 Hz
          800 x 600in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          800 x 600in : 32-bitat 85 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 256 coloursat 70 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 256 coloursat 85 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 70 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 85 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 32-bitat 70 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          1024 x 768in : 32-bitat 85 Hz
          1152 x 864in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1152 x 864in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          1152 x 864in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1152 x 864in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          1152 x 864in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1152 x 864in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          1280 x 600in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1280 x 600in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1280 x 600in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 256 coloursat 85 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 85 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          1280 x 720in : 32-bitat 85 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 256 coloursat 85 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 85 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          1280 x 768in : 32-bitat 85 Hz
          1280 x 960in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1280 x 960in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1280 x 960in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1280 x 1024in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1280 x 1024in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          1280 x 1024in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1280 x 1024in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          1280 x 1024in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1280 x 1024in : 32-bitat 75 Hz
          1440 x 900in : 256 coloursat 60 Hz
          1440 x 900in : 256 coloursat 75 Hz
          1440 x 900in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 60 Hz
          1440 x 900in : 65536 colours (16-bit)at 75 Hz
          1440 x 900in : 32-bitat 60 Hz
          1440 x 900in : 32-bitat 75 Hz

    >> ICM Information
         Profil : sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
         Copyright : LinoColorCMM © by Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
         Version supported : Windows 5
         Compatibility : Windows 4
         ICC Signature : Win 

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : icm32.dll
         Size : 210  KB ( 215 040 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : Microsoft Color Management Module (CMM)
         Copyright : Copyright ©1995-1997 Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
         Original Filename : ICM32.DLL.MUI
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : ICM32.DLL
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Monday 13 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Monday 13 July 2009

  > Touch Support : No

  > Number of monitor : 1

    >> Monitor Information #1
         Monitor : Generic PnP Monitor
         Linked on : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
         Device Alias : \\.\DISPLAY1
         Resolution : 1440x900
         Working desktop : 1440x860
         Main monitor : Yes

  > Brightness Adjustment : Yes

  > Monitor Type : ViewSonic VA1912w-4

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : ViewSonic
         Product ID : VSC711C
         Model : VA1912w-4
         Serial Number : QBL074454751
         Manufacture : Week 44 of 2007
         Video Input Type : Analogicin 0.7/0.3v
         Max. Horiz./Vert. Size : 41 cm / 26 cm
         Monitor Size : 19.1 inches (estimated)
         Aspect Ratio : 4:3
         Gamma Factor : 2.2
         DPMS Active-Off : Yes
         DPMS Suspend : No
         DPMS Standby : No
         EDID Version : 1.3     

    >> Features
         Maximum Resolution : 1440 x 900 @ 59 Hz
         Horizontal frame rate : 30 - 82 kHz
         Vertical frame rate : 50 - 85 Hz
         Bandwidth : 140 MHz

    >> Video Modes Supported
         Mode : 720 x 400 @ 70 Hz
         Mode : 720 x 400 @ 88 Hz
         Mode : 640 x 480 @ 60 Hz
         Mode : 640 x 480 @ 67 Hz
         Mode : 640 x 480 @ 72 Hz
         Mode : 640 x 480 @ 75 Hz
         Mode : 800 x 600 @ 60 Hz
         Mode : 800 x 600 @ 72 Hz
         Mode : 800 x 600 @ 75 Hz
         Mode : 832 x 624 @ 75 Hz
         Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 87 Hz interlaced
         Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 70 Hz
         Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz
         Mode : 1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz

    >> Video Modes Standard
         Mode : 1440 x 0 @ 75 Hz
         Mode : 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz
         Mode : 1280 x 960 @ 60 Hz
         Mode : 1152 x 864 @ 75 Hz
         Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 85 Hz
         Mode : 800 x 600 @ 85 Hz
         Mode : 640 x 480 @ 85 Hz

  > Video Card : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : Intel
         Model : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
         Bus Type : PCI
         Texture Memory : 250  MB
         Processor : Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
         Converter : Internal
         Refresh Rate (min/max) : 56/85 Hz

    >> GPU Information
         Number of GPU : 1
         Processor : GMA 950
         Codename : LAKEPORT-G
         Bus : 64-bit
         Memory Type : 128MB DDR
         GPU Frequency : 400 MHz
         Texels : 1600 MTexels/s
         DirectX Support : 9.0
         Pixel Shader Version : 3.0

    >> Video Bios Information
         Date : 02/17/20
         Version : Unspecified
         Bios SignOn : Build Number: 1295 PC 14.12  02/17/2006  17:49:39
         Driver : 8.15.10.1749

    >> General Features
         Width : 508 mm
         Height : 318 mm
         Pixel per inch : 96x96 dpi
         bits per pixel : 32
         Colour Bits/Planes : 1
         Brushes : 4294967295
         Pens : 4294967295
         Markers : 0
         Device Fonts : 0
         Device Colours : 4294967295
         Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
         Hardware Acceleration : No

    >> Raster Capabilities
         Banding : No
         Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
         Bitmap >64  KB : Yes
         Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
         DIBs : Yes
         DIBTODEV : Yes
         Flood Fills : Yes
         Scaling : No
         StretchBlt : Yes
         StretchDIB : Yes

    >> Curves Capabilities
         Chord Arcs : Yes
         Circles : Yes
         Elipses : Yes
         Interiors : Yes
         Pie Wedges : Yes
         Rounded Rectangles : Yes
         Styled Borders : Yes
         Wide Borders : Yes
         Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

    >> Lines Capabilities
         Interiors : Yes
         Markers : Yes
         Polylines : Yes
         Polymarkers : Yes
         Styled : Yes
         Wide : Yes
         Wide, Styled : Yes

    >> Polygonal Capabilities
         Interiors : Yes
         Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
         Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
         Rectangles : Yes
         Scan Lines : Yes
         Styled Borders : Yes
         Wide Borders : Yes
         Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

    >> Text Capabilities
         Stroke Precision : Yes
         Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
         90° Character Rotation : No
         Any Angle Character Rotation : No
         Independent X-Y Scaling : No
         Double Weighted Characters : No
         Italic : No
         Underline : Yes
         Strikeout : Yes
         Raster Fonts : Yes
         Vector Fonts : Yes

    >> Color Management Capabilities
         CMYK : No
         Gamma Ramp : Yes
         ICM Device : No

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : igdumd32.dll
         Size : 3716  KB (3 805 184 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 8.15.10.1749
         Description : LDDM User Mode Driver for Intel(R) Graphics Technology
         Copyright : Copyright (c) 1998-2006 Intel Corporation.
         Original Filename : igdumd32.dll
         Product Name : Intel Graphics Accelerator Drivers for Windows Vista(R)
         Internal Name : igdumd32.dll
         Organisation : Intel Corporation
         Product Version : 8.15.10.1749

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Monday 13 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Monday 13 July 2009

  > OpenCL : Yes

    >> General Information
         Plateform : 2

    >> Plateform #1
         Default Profile : FULL_PROFILE
         Version : OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (937.2)
         Name : AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
         Manufacturer : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
         Extensions : cl_khr_icd cl_amd_event_callback cl_amd_offline_devices cl_khr_d3d10_sharing
         Devices : 1

    >> Plateform #1 Device #1
         Default Profile : FULL_PROFILE
         Version : OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (937.2)
         Name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
         Manufacturer : GenuineIntel
         Extensions : cl_khr_fp64 cl_amd_fp64 cl_khr_global_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_global_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_byte_addressable_store cl_khr_gl_sharing cl_ext_device_fission cl_amd_device_attribut
         Type : CPU
         Number of Core : 2
         Frequency : 2992 MHz
         Cache : 16  KB
         Memory (Global) : 1013.17  MB
         Memory (Local) : 32  KB

    >> Plateform #2
         Default Profile : FULL_PROFILE
         Version : OpenCL 1.1
         Name : Intel(R) OpenCL
         Manufacturer : Intel(R) Corporation
         Extensions : cl_khr_fp64 cl_khr_icd cl_khr_global_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_global_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_byte_addressable_store cl_intel_printf cl_ext_device_fission cl_intel_exec_by_local_th
         Devices : 1

    >> Plateform #2 Device #1
         Default Profile : FULL_PROFILE
         Version : OpenCL 1.1 (Build 37149.37214)
         Name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
         Manufacturer : Intel(R) Corporation
         Extensions : cl_khr_fp64 cl_khr_icd cl_khr_global_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_global_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_byte_addressable_store cl_intel_printf cl_ext_device_fission cl_intel_exec_by_local_th
         Type : CPU
         Number of Core : 2
         Frequency : 3000 MHz
         Cache : 2048  KB
         Memory (Global) : 1013.17  MB
         Memory (Local) : 32  KB

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : OpenCL.dll
         Size : 49  KB ( 50 176 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 1.2.2.0
         Description : OpenCL Client DLL
         Copyright : Copyright © The Khronos Group Inc 2011
         Original Filename : OpenCL.dll
         Product Name : Khronos OpenCL ICD
         Internal Name : OpenCL
         Organisation : Khronos Group
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Not detected
         Created : Wednesday 30 May 2012
         Modified : Wednesday 30 May 2012
         Accessed : Saturday 02 March 2013

  > OpenGL : Yes

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Version : 1.1.0
         Renderer : GDI Generic
         Acceleration : No, Software

    >> Texture Information
         Maximum Texture Size : 1024 x 1024
         Maximum Texture Size Cube : 1024 x 1024
         Maximum Texture Size 3D : 1024 x 1024 x 1024
         Draw Buffers : 1024

    >> Extensions
         GL_WIN_swap_hint : Yes
         GL_EXT_bgra : Yes
         GL_EXT_paletted_texture : Yes

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : opengl32.dll
         Size : 773  KB ( 791 552 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : OpenGL Client DLL
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : opengl32
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : opengl32
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Monday 13 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Monday 13 July 2009

  > GDI Plus : Yes

    >> GDI+ Image Decoders
         Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
         Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
         Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
         Format EMF (1.0) : *.EMF
         Format WMF (1.0) : *.WMF
         Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
         Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG
         Format ICO (1.0) : *.ICO

    >> GDI+ Image Encoders
         Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
         Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
         Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
         Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
         Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG

  > Direct2D : Yes

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : d2d1.dll
         Size : 722  KB ( 739 840 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
         Description : Microsoft D2D Library
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : d2d1
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : d2d1
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7601.17514
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Modified : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Accessed : Saturday 20 November 2010

<<< IO Ports >>>

  > Port installed : Printer Port (LPT1)

    >> General Information
         Type : Parallel
         Input/Output Range : 0x0378
         Mode ECP : Yes

  > Port installed : Communications Port (COM1)

    >> General Information
         Type : Serial
         Input/Output Range : 0x03F8
         Interrupt (IRQ) : 04

    >> Port Properties
         Packet Version : 2
         Packet Size : 64 bytes
         Current/Max Receive Buffer : 4096/0 bytes
         Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
         Speed : Programmable
         Type : RS232

    >> Features
         DTRDSR : Yes
         RTSCTS : Yes
         RLSD : Yes
         PARITY_CHECK : Yes
         XONXOFF : Yes
         SETXCHAR : Yes
         TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
         INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
         SPECIALCHARS : No
         16BITMODE : No

    >> TimeOut Features
         ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
         ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
         ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
         WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
         WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

    >> Default Port Configuration
         Speed : 1200 bps
         Data Bits : 7
         Stop Bit(s) : 1
         Parity : None
         Binary Transmission : Unspecified
         CTS output flow control : No
         DSR output flow control : No
         DTR flow control : Enabled
         RTS flow control : Enabled
         DSR sensitivity : No
         XOFF continue transmission : No
         XON/XOFF output flow control : No
         XON/XOFF input flow control : No
         Error Replacement : No
         Null Stripping : No
         Abort on Errors : No

  > Port installed : Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8

    >> General Information
         Type : Universal Serial Bus (USB)
         Manufacturer : Intel  (Intel)
         Revision : 01
         USB Version : 1.00
         Number of ports : 2

    >> USB Port 1
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 2
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 1
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 2
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 1
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 2
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 1
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 2
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 1
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 2
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 3
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 4
         Manufacturer : NA53C8E8
         Product : Seagate
         Info : Backup+ BK
         USB Version : 2.10
         Product ID : VEN_0BC2, DEV_A013, PRT_00
         Class : Storage
         Max. Packet Size : 64 bytes
         Max. Power : 500 mA
         Open Pipes : 2
         Transfer Type : CBI
         LowSpeed : No
         Endpoint : In
         Transfert : Bulk
         Max. Packet Size : 512
         Endpoint : Out
         Transfert : Bulk
         Max. Packet Size : 512
         Endpoint : In
         Transfert : Bulk
         Max. Packet Size : 512
         Endpoint : Out
         Transfert : Bulk
         Max. Packet Size : 512
         Endpoint : In
         Transfert : Bulk
         Max. Packet Size : 512
         Endpoint : Out
         Transfert : Bulk
         Max. Packet Size : 512

    >> USB Port 5
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 6
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 7
         Status : No Device

    >> USB Port 8
         Status : No Device

  > Port Ethernet : 1

<<< Drives >>>

  > Number of Disk Controller : 2

    >> General Information
         Disk Controller : Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) PATA I/O Controller
         Disk Controller : Intel 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA I/O Controller cc=EIDE

    >> Drive Controller Features #1
         Mode : IDE
         AHCI : No

    >> Drive Controller Features #2
         Mode : IDE
         AHCI : No

  > Number of USB-Disk Controller : 1

    >> Device Information
         Manufacturer : Seagate RSS LLC

  > Number of Hard Disk : 2

    >> General Information
         SMART : Version 1.1

    >> Information Hard Disk #1
         Manufacturer : Western Digital
         Model : WDC WD800BD-22MRA1
         Serial Number : WD-WMAM9YX63142
         Revision (Firmware) : 10.01E01
         Family : Western Digital Caviar Serial ATA family
         Serial ATA : Yes
         Serial ATA Version : 2.0  -  (SATA-300)
         Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
         Size : 80GB
         Cache : 2 048  KB
         ECC Size : 65
         Multiple Sector : 16
         IORDY : Yes
         LBA Mode : Yes
         DMA Mode : Yes
         NCQ Mode : Yes
         SCT Mode : Yes
         DCO Mode : Yes
         TRIM Mode : No
         GPL Mode : Yes
         WWW 64-bit : No
         HPA Mode : No
         Sanitize Mode : No
         TCQ Mode : No
         CFA Mode : No
         CFA Power Mode : No
         NV Cache Power Mode : No
         Volatile Write Cache : Yes   -   Enabled
         SETMAX : Yes   -   Disabled
         Multiword DMA Mode : 2
         PIO Mode : PIO 4
         UDMA Mode max. : 6 (ATA-133)
         UDMA Mode Enabled : 5 (ATA-100)
         Transport : Parallel ATA8-AST
         SMART : Yes   -   Enabled
         SMART Self-Test : Yes
         AAM : Yes   -   Disabled
         Write Cache : Yes
         NV Cache Enabled : No
         Streaming Mode : No
         Power Management : Yes
         APM Mode : No
         PUIS Mode : No
         Security Mode : No
         Trusted Computing : No
         48-bit Address : Yes
         Cylinders : 155061
         Heads : 16
         Sectors per Track : 63

    >> Information Hard Disk #2
         Manufacturer : Seagate
         Model : ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB
         Serial Number : S2ZPJ9BD372163
         Revision (Firmware) : 2AR20002
         Serial ATA : Yes
         Serial ATA Version : 2.0  -  (SATA-300)
         Support : ATA8-ACS
         Size : 1000GB
         Solid State Disk (SSD) : No
         Format : 2.5"
         Speed : 5400 rpm
         Cache : 16 384  KB
         ECC Size : 4
         Multiple Sector : 16
         IORDY : Yes
         LBA Mode : Yes
         DMA Mode : Yes
         NCQ Mode : Yes
         SCT Mode : Yes
         DCO Mode : Yes
         TRIM Mode : No
         GPL Mode : Yes
         WWW 64-bit : Yes
         HPA Mode : No
         Sanitize Mode : No
         TCQ Mode : No
         CFA Mode : No
         CFA Power Mode : No
         NV Cache Power Mode : No
         Volatile Write Cache : Yes   -   Enabled
         SETMAX : Yes   -   Disabled
         Multiword DMA Mode : 2
         PIO Mode : PIO 4
         UDMA Mode max. : 6 (ATA-133)
         UDMA Mode Enabled : 6 (ATA-133)
         Transport : Serial ATA8-AST
         SMART : Yes   -   Enabled
         SMART Self-Test : Yes
         AAM : Yes   -   Disabled
         Write Cache : Yes
         NV Cache Enabled : No
         Streaming Mode : No
         Power Management : Yes
         APM Mode : Yes   -   Disabled
         PUIS Mode : Yes   -   Disabled
         Security Mode : No
         Trusted Computing : No
         48-bit Address : Yes
         Cylinders : 1938021
         Heads : 16
         Sectors per Track : 63

    >> Informations Hard Disk Seagate
         Manufacturer : Seagate
         Model : Backup+ BK
         Upgrade interface : USB
         Disk Controller : Seagate RSS LLC

    >> SMART Information Disk WDC WD800BD-22MRA1
         Health : 99% (estimated)
         Performance : 87% (estimated)
         Reallocated Sectors : 0
         Pending Sectors : 0
         Uncorrectable Sectors : 0
         Total Boot : 2655 x
         PowerOn Count : 4685 hours
         Failure Prediction Supported : No
         Threshold Exceeding : No

         Raw Read Error Rate (01) : 00060	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Spin Up Time (03) : 00A94	(Threshold : 021   -   Worst : 161   -   Max : 165)
         Start/Stop Count (04) : 00A66	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 098   -   Max : 098)
         Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 140   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Seek Error Rate (07) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 100)
         Power On Hours Count (09) : 0124D	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 094   -   Max : 094)
         Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Calibration Retry Count (0B) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Power Cycle Count (0C) : 00A5F	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 098   -   Max : 098)
         Airflow (BE) : 0001F	(Threshold : 045   -   Worst : 038   -   Max : 069)
         Temperature (C2) : 0001F	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 081   -   Max : 112)
         Reallocation Event Count (C4) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 0000A	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Write Error Rate (C8) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)

    >> SMART Information Disk ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB
         Health : 98% (estimated)
         Performance : 100% (estimated)
         Reallocated Sectors : 0
         Pending Sectors : 0
         Uncorrectable Sectors : 0
         Total Boot : 60 x
         PowerOn Count : 63 hours
         Failure Prediction Supported : No

         Raw Read Error Rate (01) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Throughput Performance (02) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Spin Up Time (03) : 01164	(Threshold : 025   -   Worst : 086   -   Max : 086)
         Start/Stop Count (04) : 0006D	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 010   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Seek Error Rate (07) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Seek Time Performance (08) : 00000	(Threshold : 015   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Power On Hours Count (09) : 0003F	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 051   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Calibration Retry Count (0B) : 00003	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Power Cycle Count (0C) : 0003C	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
          (BF) : 00002	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Power-Off Retract Count (C0) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Temperature (C2) : 50020	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 064   -   Max : 064)
         Hardware ECC Recovered (C3) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Reallocation Event Count (C4) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
         Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 200   -   Max : 200)
         Write Error Rate (C8) : 00007	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
         Load Retry Count (DF) : 00003	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)
          (E1) : 00F98	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 100   -   Max : 100)

    >> Partitions
         Hard Disk #1 : Partition #1 (29  KB)
         Hard Disk #1 : Partition #2 (45  KB)
         Hard Disk #3 : Partition #1 (931  KB)

    >> Monitoring Information
         WDC WD800BD-22MRA1 : 31 °C

  > Number of CD-ROM Drive : 1

    >> Information CD-Rom #1
         Manufacturer : ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
         Loading Mechanism : Plateau
         Buffer Size : 256  KB

         CD-R Read : Yes
         CD-RW Reading : Yes
         DVD-Rom Reading : Yes
         DVD-RAM Reading : Yes
         DVD-R Reading : Yes
         DVD-RW Reading : Yes
         DVD Dual-RW Reading : No
         DVD Dual-R Reading : No
         DVD+R Reading : No
         DVD+RW Reading : No
         DVD+R DL Reading : No
         DVD BD Reading : Yes
         DVD BD-RE Reading 1.0 : No
         DVD BD-RE Reading 2.0 : No
         DVD BD-R Reading : No
         DVD BD-Rom Reading : No
         DVD HD Reading : Yes

         CD-R Writing : No
         CD-RW Writing : No
         DVD-RAM Writing : No
         DVD-R Writing : No
         DVD+R Writing : No
         DVD-RW Writing : No
         DVD+RW Writing : No
         DVD+R DL Writing : No
         DVD BD Writing : No
         DVD BD-RE Writing 1.0 : No
         DVD BD-RE Writing 2.0 : No
         DVD BD-R Wrting : No
         DVD HD Writing : No
         DVD HD-RW Writing : No

         Streaming Reading : No
         Streaming Writing : No

         SMART : No
         DVD CSS : No
         DVD CPRM : No
         AACS : No
         VCPS : No
         Mount Rainier (MRW) : No
         Buffer Underrun : No
         JustLink : No
         LabelFlash : No
         LightScribe : No
         LightScribe Drive Speed : No
         SolidBurn : No

         Method 2 : Yes
         CD-Audio Support : No
         MultiSession or Photo-CD : Yes
         Side Change Capable : No

         Reading DVD-Rom : 0x

  > Drives Letters : C:\ D:\ E:\ G:\ 

    >> General Information
         Boot Drive :  :\

    >> Disk #0, Partition #0
         Bootable : Unspecified
         Active : Unspecified
         Primary : Unspecified
         Type : Installable File System
         Number of Blocks : 61 432 497
         Block Size : 512 bytes
         Size : 31 453 438 464 bytes
         Offset :  32 256 bytes

    >> Disk #0, Partition #1
         Bootable : No
         Active : No
         Primary : No
         Type : Extended w/Extended Int 13
         Number of Blocks : 94 847 760
         Block Size : 512 bytes
         Size : 48 562 053 120 bytes
         Offset : 31453 470 720 bytes

    >> Disk #2, Partition #0
         Bootable : No
         Active : No
         Primary : Unspecified
         Type : Installable File System
         Number of Blocks : 1953 519 616
         Block Size : 512 bytes
         Size : 1000 202 043 392 bytes
         Offset : 1 048 576 bytes

  > Drive C: (Hard Disk) : 14 GB available on 31 GB

    >> General Information
         Disk Type : Hard Disk
         Peripheral Type : ATA
         Model : WDC WD800BD-22MRA1                                              
         Free Space : 45%

    >> Drive Information
         Volume Name : Windows
         Serial Number : 8C7E-1560
         Files Name : 255
         File Management : NTFS
         Volume is Compressed : No
         Case Sensitive Search : Yes
         Preserves Filename Case : Yes
         Unicode Filenames : Yes
         Access Control List : Yes
         Named Streams : Yes
         Object Identifiers : Yes
         Reparse Points : Yes
         Sparse Files : Yes
         User Disk Quotas : Yes
         Individual File Compression : Yes
         Encryption : Yes
         Share : No

    >> Logical Features
         Sectors per Cluster : 8
         Bytes per Sector : 512
         Cluster size : 4   KB
         Free Clusters : 3418379
         Total Clusters : 7679062

    >> Physical Features
         Cylinders : 9729
         Heads : 255
         Sectors per Track : 63
         Bytes per Sector : 512

  > Drive D: (Hard Disk) : 35 GB available on 48 GB

    >> General Information
         Disk Type : Hard drive partition
         Peripheral Type : ATA
         Model : WDC WD800BD-22MRA1                                              
         Free Space : 74%

    >> Drive Information
         Volume Name : Gamming
         Serial Number : 128F-D4BB
         Files Name : 255
         File Management : NTFS
         Volume is Compressed : No
         Case Sensitive Search : Yes
         Preserves Filename Case : Yes
         Unicode Filenames : Yes
         Access Control List : Yes
         Named Streams : Yes
         Object Identifiers : Yes
         Reparse Points : Yes
         Sparse Files : Yes
         User Disk Quotas : Yes
         Individual File Compression : Yes
         Encryption : Yes
         Share : No

    >> Logical Features
         Sectors per Cluster : 8
         Bytes per Sector : 512
         Cluster size : 4   KB
         Free Clusters : 8753028
         Total Clusters : 11855962

    >> Physical Features
         Cylinders : 9729
         Heads : 255
         Sectors per Track : 63
         Bytes per Sector : 512

  > Drive E: (Hard Disk) : 820 GB available on 1000 GB

    >> General Information
         Disk Type : Hard Disk
         Peripheral Type : USB
         Manufacturer : Seagate
         Model : Backup+ BK                                                      
         Free Space : 82%

    >> Drive Information
         Volume Name : Sandy Backup
         Serial Number : CC0E-3B61
         Files Name : 255
         File Management : NTFS
         Volume is Compressed : No
         Case Sensitive Search : Yes
         Preserves Filename Case : Yes
         Unicode Filenames : Yes
         Access Control List : Yes
         Named Streams : Yes
         Object Identifiers : Yes
         Reparse Points : Yes
         Sparse Files : Yes
         User Disk Quotas : Yes
         Individual File Compression : Yes
         Encryption : Yes
         Share : No

    >> Logical Features
         Sectors per Cluster : 8
         Bytes per Sector : 512
         Cluster size : 4   KB
         Free Clusters : 200362621
         Total Clusters : 244189951

    >> Physical Features
         Cylinders : 121601
         Heads : 255
         Sectors per Track : 63
         Bytes per Sector : 512

  > Drive G: (DVD-Rom) : 0 bytes available on 0 bytes

    >> General Information
         Disk Type : CD-Rom Data
         Peripheral Type : SCSI
         Manufacturer : ELBY
         Model : CLONEDRIVE                                                      

<<< Printers >>>

  > Default Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

    >> General Information
         Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

    >> Current Configuration
         Version : 6.00
         Format : personnalised
         Orientation : Portrait
         Quality : 600 dpi
         Color printing : Yes
         TTF Download : Yes
         Number of copies : 1
         Hatching : Specifical
         Paper Type : Standard
         ICM Method : Disabled

  > Printer installed : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\
         Driver : mxdwdui.gpd
         Size : 66  KB ( 67 628 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Type : GPD File
         Created : Tuesday 06 October 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 06 October 2009
         Accessed : Tuesday 06 October 2009

    >> General Information
         Port : XPSPort:
         Print Processor : winprint
         Data : RAW
         Priority : 1/99
         Printing Mode : Spooler
         Connection : Local
         Bidirectionnal Mode : No
         Shared Printer : No
         Jobs in progress : 0
         Color printing : Yes

    >> Loader Information
         Loader : Automatically Select

    >> Format Information
         Format : Letter
         Format : Letter Small
         Format : Tabloid
         Format : Ledger
         Format : Legal
         Format : Statement
         Format : Executive
         Format : A3
         Format : A4
         Format : A4 Small
         Format : A5
         Format : B4 (JIS)
         Format : B5 (JIS)
         Format : Folio
         Format : Quarto
         Format : 10x14
         Format : 11x17
         Format : Note
         Format : Envelope #9
         Format : Envelope #10
         Format : Envelope #11
         Format : Envelope #12
         Format : Envelope #14
         Format : C size sheet
         Format : D size sheet
         Format : E size sheet
         Format : Envelope DL
         Format : Envelope C5
         Format : Envelope C3
         Format : Envelope C4
         Format : Envelope C6
         Format : Envelope C65
         Format : Envelope B4
         Format : Envelope B5
         Format : Envelope B6
         Format : Envelope
         Format : Envelope Monarch
         Format : 6 3/4 Envelope
         Format : US Std Fanfold
         Format : German Std Fanfold
         Format : German Legal Fanfold
         Format : B4 (ISO)
         Format : Japanese Postcard
         Format : 9x11
         Format : 10x11
         Format : 15x11
         Format : Envelope Invite
         Format : Letter Extra
         Format : Legal Extra
         Format : A4 Extra
         Format : Letter Transverse
         Format : A4 Transverse
         Format : Letter Extra Transverse
         Format : Super A
         Format : Super B
         Format : Letter Plus
         Format : A4 Plus
         Format : A5 Transverse
         Format : B5 (JIS) Transverse
         Format : A3 Extra
         Format : A5 Extra
         Format : B5 (ISO) Extra
         Format : A2
         Format : A3 Transverse
         Format : A3 Extra Transverse
         Format : Japanese Double Postcard
         Format : A6
         Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #2
         Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #3
         Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #3
         Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #4
         Format : Letter Rotated
         Format : A3 Rotated
         Format : A4 Rotated
         Format : A5 Rotated
         Format : B4 (JIS) Rotated
         Format : B5 (JIS) Rotated
         Format : Japanese Postcard Rotated
         Format : Double Japan Postcard Rotated
         Format : A6 Rotated
         Format : Japan Envelope Kaku #2 Rotated
         Format : Japan Envelope Kaku #3 Rotated
         Format : Japan Envelope Chou #3 Rotated
         Format : Japan Envelope Chou #4 Rotated
         Format : B6 (JIS)
         Format : B6 (JIS) Rotated
         Format : 12x11
         Format : Japan Envelope You #4
         Format : Japan Envelope You #4 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #1
         Format : PRC Envelope #3
         Format : PRC Envelope #4
         Format : PRC Envelope #5
         Format : PRC Envelope #6
         Format : PRC Envelope #7
         Format : PRC Envelope #8
         Format : PRC Envelope #9
         Format : PRC Envelope #10
         Format : PRC Envelope #1 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #3 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #4 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #5 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #6 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #7 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #8 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #9 Rotated

    >> Resolution Information
         Resolution : 600 x 600 dpi

    >> General Features
         Width : 216 mm
         Height : 279 mm
         Pixel per inch : 600x600 dpi
         bits per pixel : 32
         Colour Bits/Planes : 1
         Brushes : 4294967295
         Pens : 40
         Markers : 0
         Device Fonts : 0
         Device Colours : 8
         Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes

    >> Physical Capabilities
         Physical Offset X : 0
         Physical Offset Y : 0
         Physical Width : 5100
         Physical Height : 6600

    >> Raster Capabilities
         Banding : No
         Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
         Bitmap >64  KB : Yes
         Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
         DIBs : Yes
         DIBTODEV : Yes
         Flood Fills : No
         Scaling : No
         StretchBlt : Yes
         StretchDIB : Yes

    >> Curves Capabilities
         Chord Arcs : Yes
         Circles : Yes
         Elipses : Yes
         Interiors : Yes
         Pie Wedges : Yes
         Rounded Rectangles : Yes
         Styled Borders : Yes
         Wide Borders : Yes
         Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

    >> Lines Capabilities
         Interiors : Yes
         Markers : Yes
         Polylines : Yes
         Polymarkers : Yes
         Styled : Yes
         Wide : Yes
         Wide, Styled : Yes

    >> Polygonal Capabilities
         Interiors : Yes
         Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
         Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
         Rectangles : Yes
         Scan Lines : Yes
         Styled Borders : Yes
         Wide Borders : Yes
         Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

    >> Text Capabilities
         Stroke Precision : Yes
         Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
         90° Character Rotation : No
         Any Angle Character Rotation : Yes
         Independent X-Y Scaling : Yes
         Double Weighted Characters : No
         Italic : Yes
         Underline : Yes
         Strikeout : Yes
         Raster Fonts : No
         Vector Fonts : Yes

    >> Color Management Capabilities
         CMYK : No
         Gamma Ramp : No
         ICM Device : No

  > Printer installed : Fax

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\
         Driver : FXSUI.DLL
         Size : 132  KB ( 135 680 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
         Description : Microsoft  Fax Printer Driver UI
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : FXSUI.DLL
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : FXSUI.DLL
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7601.17514
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Modified : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Accessed : Saturday 20 November 2010

    >> General Information
         Port : SHRFAX:
         Print Processor : winprint
         Data : RAW
         Priority : 1/99
         Printing Mode : Spooler
         Connection : Local
         Bidirectionnal Mode : No
         Shared Printer : No
         Jobs in progress : 0
         Color printing : Unspecified

    >> Loader Information
         Loader : Default

    >> Format Information
         Format : Letter
         Format : Letter Small
         Format : Legal
         Format : Statement
         Format : Executive
         Format : A4
         Format : A4 Small
         Format : A5
         Format : B5 (JIS)
         Format : Folio
         Format : Quarto
         Format : Note
         Format : Envelope #9
         Format : Envelope #10
         Format : Envelope #11
         Format : Envelope #12
         Format : Envelope #14
         Format : Envelope DL
         Format : Envelope C5
         Format : Envelope C6
         Format : Envelope C65
         Format : Envelope B5
         Format : Envelope B6
         Format : Envelope
         Format : Envelope Monarch
         Format : 6 3/4 Envelope
         Format : German Std Fanfold
         Format : German Legal Fanfold
         Format : Japanese Postcard
         Format : Reserved48
         Format : Reserved49
         Format : Letter Transverse
         Format : A4 Transverse
         Format : Letter Plus
         Format : A4 Plus
         Format : A5 Transverse
         Format : B5 (JIS) Transverse
         Format : A5 Extra
         Format : B5 (ISO) Extra
         Format : Japanese Double Postcard
         Format : A6
         Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #3
         Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #3
         Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #4
         Format : A5 Rotated
         Format : Japanese Postcard Rotated
         Format : Double Japan Postcard Rotated
         Format : A6 Rotated
         Format : Japan Envelope Chou #4 Rotated
         Format : B6 (JIS)
         Format : B6 (JIS) Rotated
         Format : Japan Envelope You #4
         Format : PRC 16K
         Format : PRC 32K
         Format : PRC 32K(Big)
         Format : PRC Envelope #1
         Format : PRC Envelope #2
         Format : PRC Envelope #3
         Format : PRC Envelope #4
         Format : PRC Envelope #5
         Format : PRC Envelope #6
         Format : PRC Envelope #7
         Format : PRC Envelope #8
         Format : PRC 32K Rotated
         Format : PRC 32K(Big) Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #1 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #2 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #3 Rotated
         Format : PRC Envelope #4 Rotated

    >> Resolution Information
         Resolution : 200 x 200 dpi
         Resolution : 200 x 100 dpi

  > Universal Driver : Not Installed

  > Spooler : 0jobs in queue

<<< Devices >>>

  > Type ofmouse : Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32\drivers\
         Driver : i8042prt.sys
         Size : 79  KB ( 80 896 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : i8042 Port Driver
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : i8042prt.sys.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : i8042prt.sys
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : System file

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit : System
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Monday 13 July 2009
         Modified : Monday 13 July 2009
         Accessed : Monday 13 July 2009

    >> General Information
         Buttons number : 5

    >> Settings
         Wheel : Yes
         Scrolling : 3 Lines
         Buttons reversed. : No
         Cursor : 32x32 pixels

    >> Features
         Double-click speed : 340 ms
         TRAILS : No
         SONAR : No
         VANISH : Yes
         SHADOW : Yes
         X/Y Threshold : 6/1
         PEN Windows : No

    >> Accessibility
         Function Activated : No

  > Type ofkeyboard : Standard PS/2 Keyboard

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32\drivers\
         Driver : i8042prt.sys
         Size : 79  KB ( 80 896 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : i8042 Port Driver
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : i8042prt.sys.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : i8042prt.sys
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : System file

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit : System
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Monday 13 July 2009
         Modified : Monday 13 July 2009
         Accessed : Monday 13 July 2009

    >> General Information
         Type ofkeyboard : 7
         Keyboard Sub-type : 0
         Function keys : 12

    >> Features
         Delay : Medium
         Frequency : 31
         User Preference : No
         Underligned menu shortcut : No
         OEM Code Page : 437
         ANSI Code Page : 1252
         ID : 00000409
         Layout Type : 1
         MAJ Key Enabled : No
         NUM Key Enabled : Yes

    >> Filter Keys Accessibility
         Activity keys : No

    >> Sticky Keys Accessibility
         Activity keys : No

    >> Toggle Keys Accessibility
         Activity keys : No

  > Joystick : None

  > HID Devices : No

  > Devices UPnP : 1

    >> Devices UPnP #1
         Name : HUNTER: Sandy:
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Manufacturer URL : Microsoft Home Page | Devices and Services
         Model : Windows Media Player Sharing
         Model Number : 12.0
         Model URL : More media, more places - Microsoft Windows Help
         Serial Number : {AC9082B2-F459-49C4-A09C-55C9EFE768F7}

  > SCSI Host #2 : 1 Devices

    >> Device Information #0
         Type : Drive
         Specification : ATA/ATAPI
         Manufacturer : WDC WD80
         Name : 0BD-22MRA1
         Revision : 10.0
         Transfert : 8-bit
         Bus : 8-bit
         Multi-Port : No
         Normal ACA : No
         Connected : Yes
         Address : 2:0:0

  > SCSI Host #3 : 1 Devices

    >> Device Information #0
         Type : CD-Rom
         Specification : SCSI-2
         Manufacturer : ELBY
         Name : CLONEDRIVE
         Revision : 1.4
         Transfert : 8-bit
         Bus : 8-bit
         Multi-Port : No
         Normal ACA : No
         Connected : Yes
         Address : 3:0:0

  > SCSI Controller : Virtual CloneDrive

    >> General Information

  > Drive : Seagate Backup+ BK USB Device

  > Biometric : No

  > Trusted Platform Module : No

<<< Multimedia >>>

  > Device Audio : Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : Intel 
         Version : 1.0
         Output Stream : 4
         Input Stream : 4
         Bidirectionnal Stream : No
         64-bit support : Yes
         Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA)
         Manufacturer Codec : Realtek
         Model : ALC888

  > Audio Playback : Speakers (Realtek High Definiti

    >> General Information
         Reproduction : Speakers (Realtek High Definiti
         Version : 6.1
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 100

    >> Device Capabilities
         Channels : Stereo
         Balance Control : Yes
         Pitch Control : No
         PlayBack Rate Control : No
         Synchrone operations : No
         Volume Control : Yes

    >> Reproduction
         11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

  > Audio Playback : Microsoft Sound Mapper

    >> General Information
         Reproduction : Microsoft Sound Mapper
         Version : 5.0
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 2

    >> Device Capabilities
         Channels : Stereo
         Balance Control : Yes
         Pitch Control : No
         PlayBack Rate Control : No
         Synchrone operations : No
         Volume Control : Yes

    >> Reproduction
         11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

  > Audio Recording : Microphone (Realtek High Defini

    >> General Information
         Reproduction : Microphone (Realtek High Defini
         Version : 6.1
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 101

    >> Device Capabilities
         Channels : Stereo
         Balance Control : Yes
         Pitch Control : No
         PlayBack Rate Control : No
         Synchrone operations : No
         Volume Control : No

    >> Record
         11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

  > MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth

    >> General Information
         MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Version : 1.0

    >> Specific Information
         Voices : 32
         Notes : 32
         Channels : 16
         Peripheral Type : Software Synthetizer

    >> Device Capabilities
         Balance Control : No
         Cache Control : No
         Buffer management : No
         Volume Control : Yes

  > MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

    >> General Information
         MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Version : 5.0

    >> Specific Information
         Voices : 0
         Notes : 0
         Channels : 16
         Peripheral Type : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

    >> Device Capabilities
         Balance Control : No
         Cache Control : No
         Buffer management : Yes
         Volume Control : Yes

  > Mixer Device : Speakers (Realtek High Definiti

    >> General Information
         WAVE Output : Speakers (Realtek High Definiti
         Version : 6.1
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 104
         Lignes disponibles : 1

    >> Configuration
         Master Volume : Enabled - Source : Haut-parleurs
         CD Audio : associated withSpeakers (Realtek High Definiti
         Master Volume : associated withSpeakers (Realtek High Definiti

  > Mixer Device : Microphone (Realtek High Defini

    >> General Information
         WAVE Output : Microphone (Realtek High Defini
         Version : 6.1
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 104
         Lignes disponibles : 1

    >> Configuration
         Master Volume : Enabled - Source : Audio input
         Master Volume : associated with

  > Device multimedia : AVIVideo

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : AVIVideo
         Device Alias : AVIVideo
         Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : mciavi32.dll
         Size : 82  KB ( 84 480 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : Video For Windows MCI driver
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : mciavi32.dll.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : mciavi32.dll
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit : Installable
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Modified : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Accessed : Saturday 20 November 2010

    >> Device Information
         Name : Video for Windows
         Version : 1.1

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : Yes
         CommandFILES : Yes

    >> Video Capabilities
         CommandFREEZE : No
         CommandLOCK : No
         CommandREVERSE : Yes
         CommandSTRETCH : Yes
         CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
         CommandTEST : Yes
         CommandSTILL : No
         CommandPALETTES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : CDAudio

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : CDAudio
         Device Alias : CDAudio
         Peripheral Type : cdaudio

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : mcicda.dll
         Size : 38  KB ( 38 912 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : MCI driver for cdaudio devices
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : mcicda.dll.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : mcicda
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit : Installable
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Tuesday 14 July 2009

    >> Device Information
         Name : CD Audio

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : Yes
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : No
         CommandFILES : No

  > Device multimedia : Sequencer

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : Sequencer
         Device Alias : Sequencer
         Peripheral Type : sequencer

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : mciseq.dll
         Size : 23  KB ( 23 552 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : MCI driver for MIDI sequencer
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : mciseq.dll.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : mciseq
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit : Installable
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Tuesday 14 July 2009

    >> Device Information
         Name : MIDI Sequencer

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : No
         CommandFILES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : WaveAudio

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : WaveAudio
         Device Alias : WaveAudio
         Peripheral Type : waveaudio

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : mciwave.dll
         Size : 22  KB ( 23 040 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : MCI driver for waveform audio
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : mciwave.dll.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : mciwave
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Device32-bit : Installable
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Tuesday 14 July 2009

    >> Device Information
         Name : Sound

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : Yes
         CommandSAVE : Yes
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : No
         CommandFILES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
         Device Alias : MPEGVideo
         Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : mciqtz32.dll
         Size : 35  KB ( 36 352 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.6.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : DirectShow MCI Driver
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : mciqtz32.dll.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : mciqtz32.dll
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.6.7600.16385
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Modified : Saturday 20 November 2010
         Accessed : Saturday 20 November 2010

    >> Device Information
         Name : DirectShow
         Version : 6.04.2600.0

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : Yes
         CommandFILES : Yes

    >> Video Capabilities
         CommandFREEZE : No
         CommandLOCK : No
         CommandREVERSE : No
         CommandSTRETCH : Yes
         CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
         CommandTEST : Yes
         CommandSTILL : No
         CommandPALETTES : Yes
         CommandWINDOWS : Yes

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
         Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
         Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
         Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
         Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : MS-ADPCM
         Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (decode only)

    >> General Information
         Version : 1.9
         Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec
         Description : decoder only version
         Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

    >> General Information
         Version : 5.0
         Short Name : MS-PCM
         Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

<<< Network >>>

  > Network : Yes

    >> General Information
         Connection Type : Disabled
         Active Directory : No
         Authentification : No
         Network Type : Public Network
         User : Sandy
         Computer Name : HUNTER
         WorkGroup : WORKGROUP
         Security SID : S-1-5-21-2955263066-239464618-2050293407-1000

    >> Teredo Client
         Teredo : No

    >> Net parameters
         Host : Hunter
         NodeType : Hybrid
         IP Routing : No
         DNS NetBios : No
         WINS Proxy : No

    >> Adaptor Information #1
         Description : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
         Type : Ethernet
         MAC Address : 00-1C-C0-49-3D-7A
         Gateway : 0.0.0.0
         DHCP : Yes
         WINS : No
         MTU : 1500 bytes
         Connected : No

    >> Domain(s)
         Logon Domain : WORKGROUP

  > Internet Connection : No

    >> General Information

  > RAS Connection : No

  > Passport.Net : No

  > Windows Live ID : No

  > Winsock32 : v2.02

    >> General Information
         Description : WinSock 2.0
         Supported version : 2.02
         Status : Unspecified

    >> Host
         Official name : Hunter
         IP Address : 127.0.0.1
         Sub net masks : 255.0.0.0

    >> General Information
         Place : c:\windows\system32
         Driver : wSock32.dll
         Size : 15  KB ( 15 360 bytes)

    >> Properties
         Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
         Description : Windows Socket 32-Bit DLL
         Copyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
         Original Filename : wsock32.dll.mui
         Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
         Internal Name : wsock32.dll
         Organisation : Microsoft Corporation
         Product Version : 6.1.7600.16385
         Type : Application extension

    >> Extended Information
         Build for : Windows NT, 32-bit
         Created : Monday 13 July 2009
         Modified : Tuesday 14 July 2009
         Accessed : Monday 13 July 2009

  > Network Connection : Local Area Connection

    >> Connection Information
         Device : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6
         LAN : Yes
         RAS : No
         Share to LAN : No
         Share to WAN : Yes
         Firewall enabled : No
         Shared Connection : No
         Default connection : No

  > Network Connection : Broadband Connection

    >> Connection Information
         Device : WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
         LAN : Yes
         RAS : Yes
         Share to LAN : No
         Share to WAN : No
         Firewall enabled : No
         Shared Connection : No
         Default connection : Yes

  > Network Connection : Tata Docomo 3G

    >> Connection Information
         Device : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Modem #2
         LAN : No
         RAS : Yes
         Share to LAN : No
         Share to WAN : No
         Firewall enabled : No
         Shared Connection : No
         Default connection : No

  > Server IIS : No

  > Network Card : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)

    >> General Information
         Speed : 1000 Mbp/s
         MAC Address : 00-1C-C0-49-3D-7A

    >> VPD Information

  > Share : 6 Resources

    >> Share 1
         Name : ADMIN$
         Type : Administrator
         Remarks : Remote Admin
         Place : C:\Windows
         User : max.
         Connection in progress : 0

    >> Share 2
         Name : C$
         Type : Administrator
         Remarks : Default share
         Place : C:\
         User : max.
         Connection in progress : 0

    >> Share 3
         Name : D$
         Type : Administrator
         Remarks : Default share
         Place : D:\
         User : max.
         Connection in progress : 0

    >> Share 4
         Name : E$
         Type : Administrator
         Remarks : Default share
         Place : E:\
         User : max.
         Connection in progress : 0

    >> Share 5
         Name : IPC$
         Type : IPC
         Remarks : Remote IPC
         User : max.
         Connection in progress : 0

    >> Share 6
         Name : Users
         Type : Drive
         Place : C:\Users
         User : max.
         Connection in progress : 0

  > Local Group : 15

    >> Local Group Administrators
         Remarks : Administrators have complete and unrestricted access to the computer/domain
         Group Member : Administrator
         Group Member : Sandy

    >> Local Group Backup Operators
         Remarks : Backup Operators can override security restrictions for the sole purpose of backing up or restoring files

    >> Local Group Cryptographic Operators
         Remarks : Members are authorized to perform cryptographic operations.

    >> Local Group Distributed COM Users
         Remarks : Members are allowed to launch, activate and use Distributed COM objects on this machine.

    >> Local Group Event Log Readers
         Remarks : Members of this group can read event logs from local machine

    >> Local Group Guests
         Remarks : Guests have the same access as members of the Users group by default, except for the Guest account which is further restricted
         Group Member : Guest

    >> Local Group IIS_IUSRS
         Remarks : Built-in group used by Internet Information Services.
         Group Member : IUSR

    >> Local Group Network Configuration Operators
         Remarks : Members in this group can have some administrative privileges to manage configuration of networking features

    >> Local Group Performance Log Users
         Remarks : Members of this group may schedule logging of performance counters, enable trace providers, and collect event traces both locally and via remote access to this computer

    >> Local Group Performance Monitor Users
         Remarks : Members of this group can access performance counter data locally and remotely

    >> Local Group Power Users
         Remarks : Power Users are included for backwards compatibility and possess limited administrative powers

    >> Local Group Remote Desktop Users
         Remarks : Members in this group are granted the right to logon remotely

    >> Local Group Replicator
         Remarks : Supports file replication in a domain

    >> Local Group Users
         Remarks : Users are prevented from making accidental or intentional system-wide changes and can run most applications
         Group Member : INTERACTIVE
         Group Member : Authenticated Users
         Group Member : Indu

    >> Local Group HomeUsers
         Remarks : HomeUsers Security Group
         Group Member : Indu
         Group Member : Sandy
         Group Member : Administrator
         Group Member : HomeGroupUser$

  > RDP Sessions : 2

    >> RDP Session #1
         Session ID : 0
         WinStation : Services
         Connect State : Déconnecté
         Domaine
         Application
         Working Directory
         OEM Id
         Initial Program
         User
         Client
         Client Directory
         Protocol
         Client Build Number : 0
         Client Hardware Id : 0
         Client Product Id : 0

    >> RDP Session #2
         Session ID : 1
         WinStation : Console
         Connect State : Active
         Domaine : Hunter
         Application
         Working Directory
         OEM Id
         Initial Program
         User : Sandy
         Client
         Client Directory
         Protocol
         Client Build Number : 0
         Client Hardware Id : 0
         Client Product Id : 0

<<< Power Status >>>

  > Power Status : Yes

    >> ACPI Information
         ID : INTEL Notebook
         Version : 1.00
         Revision : 0.19
         Power Profile : Desktop
         IRQ ACPI INT : 9
         APIC MP Support : Yes
         ACPI Timer Support : Yes

    >> Configuration
         Mode : Home/Office Desk
         Sleep state : After0 mn.
         Monitor sleep mode : After20 mn.
         Hard drives stop : After0 mn.

    >> Features
         Power Button : Yes
         Sleep Button : Yes
         Lid Button : No
         Wake-up function : Yes
         Display Dimming : No
         UPS supply : No
         Thermal control : No
         Sleep level S1 : Yes
         Sleep level S2 : No
         Sleep level S3 : Yes
         Sleep level S4 : Yes
         Sleep level S5 : Yes
         Switch power off : Yes
         Sleep state : Yes
         Advanced sleep mode : Yes

    >> Drives Power Management Information
         Drives Spin Down : Yes
         Drive Spin Range : 3 sec. - 3600 sec.

  > Battery : Yes

    >> General Information
         Nb. Battery : 0
         Nb. Battery (max.) : 0

    >> Battery Information
         Charge :  (255%)
         Place : Unspecified

  > Supply : Main supply

  > Active Power Scheme : High performance

    >> General Information (Main supply)
         Optimize : Yes
         Spindown Timeout : 20 mn.
         Video Timeout : 15 mn.
         Idle Timeout : 0 sec.
         Fan Throttle Tolerance : 100%
         Forced Throttle : 100%
         Throttle Policy : 3%
         Idle Sensitivity : 50%

    >> General Information (Battery)
         Optimize : Yes
         Spindown Timeout : 20 mn.
         Video Timeout : 10 mn.
         Idle Timeout : 0 sec.
         Fan Throttle Tolerance : 100%
         Forced Throttle : 100%
         Throttle Policy : 3%
         Idle Sensitivity : 50%

    >> Power Subgroups
         High performance : Favors performance, but may use more energy.
         Hard disk : Specify power management settings for your hard disk.
         Power buttons and lid : Specify what your computer does when you close the lid and press the power buttons.
         Processor power management : Specify power management settings for your computer’s processor.
         Display : Specify power management settings for your display.
         Battery : Configure notification and alarm settings for your battery.
         Sleep : Specify sleep settings.
         PCI Express : PCI Express Power Management Settings

  > ACPI Tables : 5
         Table  : RSD
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : RSDT
         OEM ID : _ASUS_
         OEM Table ID : Notebook
         Compiler ID
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : FACP
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : FACS
         OEM ID
         OEM Table ID
         Compiler ID
         OEM Revision : 0x00000000
         Compiler Revision : 0x00000000
         Table  : DSDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : APIC
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : WDDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : MCFG
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : ASF!
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : HPET
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : D945GCR
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : SSDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : CpuPm
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : SSDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : Cpu0Ist
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : SSDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : Cpu1Ist
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : SSDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : Cpu2Ist
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : SSDT
         OEM ID : INTEL
         OEM Table ID : Cpu3Ist
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x00000019
         Compiler Revision : 0x01000013
         Table  : SLIC
         OEM ID : _ASUS_
         OEM Table ID : Notebook
         Compiler ID : MSFT
         OEM Revision : 0x20090827
         Compiler Revision : 0x00000097

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

  > Hardware Monitoring : SMSC SCH5127

    >> General Information
         ISA Address : 0x680
         Config Mode : 0x2E
         Support : D945GCNL

    >> Sensor Information
         Sensor : SMSC SCH5127
         Mode : ISA (SuperIO LPC)
         PECI Mode : No
         Q-Fan/SmartFan Enabled : No

    >> Chassis Information
         Sensor Intrusion detected : No
         ICH Intrusion detected : Yes

  > Mainboard Temperature : 1 °C

  > Power/Aux Temperature : 1 °C

  > Aux. : 1 °C

  > Chassis Fan : 21012 rpm

  > Power/Aux Fan : 21012 rpm

  > Aux. : 21012 rpm

  > Processor Voltage : 

  > Voltage : 1.324 V

  > Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T

  > Hard Disk WDC WD800BD-22MRA1 : 31 °C

<<< Power Supply Monitoring >>>

<<< Windows Hardware Experience Index >>>

  > Global Performance : 2.2 on 7.9

  > Processor Benchmark : 4.1 on 7.9

  > Memory Global Benchmark : 4.5 on 7.9

  > Graphic Performance : 2.2 on 7.9

  > Gaming Performance : 3.2 on 7.9

  > Hard Disk Benchmark : 5.4 on 7.9

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 3, 2013)

i am currently on 314.22 nvidia display drivers...can i install the latest beta drivers for bf4 beta without facing any problems?


----------



## navin00 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello guys.
Need graphics card under 30k.
no idea about what going through market these days.
ugrent..

How good is Zotac brand is this manufacture good Quality GPU and what about its after sales and service who service Zotac products in kolkata.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 4, 2013)

How much is the price of 7970 in indian market these days? According to this source. You can get 2 GTX 7970 for mere 540US$


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 4, 2013)

navin00 said:


> Hello guys.
> Need graphics card under 30k.
> no idea about what going through market these days.
> ugrent..
> ...



ON SALE! - ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 770 2GB DDR5 - Rs.33,855 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
Around 33.8k . . .  Best IMO


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the price of 7970 in indian market these days? According to this source. You can get 2 GTX 7970 for mere 540US$



28k for basic version. 32k-33k for vaporx edition



navin00 said:


> Hello guys.
> Need graphics card under 30k.
> no idea about what going through market these days.
> ugrent..
> ...



zotac is good. also, they are the only brand which provides 5 years of warranty(ofcourse after registering the product within 14 days of purchase) in graphic cards.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

SANDEEP KUMAR said:


> hay i want a graphics card for my system can some1 tell me which is best for my system i want to play some game like GTA4 and COD4 its low end pc and here is summery  of my system for full detail u can check the spoiler
> 
> 
> <<< System Summary >>>
> ...



GTA 4 is a touh call for the cpu you have and any powerful gpu [ even resource hungry games ] is going to be bottlenecked by the cpu so better change it first but still if you want you can go for a GT610 / GT 620 / GT 630. BTW, do tell us about the PSu you have.



ghouse12311 said:


> i am currently on 314.22 nvidia display drivers...can i install the latest beta drivers for bf4 beta without facing any problems?



there should not any problem with latest beta drivers but still before updating make sure you read about it on couple of forums as I think we all know about what happened with couple of 320.xx driver releases and gpus


----------



## navin00 (Oct 5, 2013)

After researching a bit i have found two cards to suit my preferences

1.ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 770 2GB DDR5 DC II OC

2.ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 770 2GB DDR5 AMP EDITION

both the cards are good but zotac is little bit faster in specs.
i wanted to go with zotac but i don't think that zotac uses high quality parts such as asus.
And by far i have some bad memory with Palit gtx 460, and i dont want to repeat that..
simple words CONFUSED.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2013)

navin00 said:


> After researching a bit i have found two cards to suit my preferences
> 
> 1.ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 770 2GB DDR5 DC II OC
> 
> ...



We have a similar complaint from Zotac In Erodov not standing on their warranty. So I would say Asus GTX770 2GB OC...


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can someone Give me GPU Z image of AMD Radeon HD 8850M 2 GB GDDR5, there is alot CRAP info on web about this GPU


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 7, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> Can someone Give me GPU Z image of AMD Radeon HD 8850M 2 GB GDDR5, there is alot CRAP info on web about this GPU





*www.purepc.pl/files/Image/artykul_zdjecia/2013/Samsung_ATIV_Book/ativ8_gpuz2.png


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *www.purepc.pl/files/Image/artykul_zdjecia/2013/Samsung_ATIV_Book/ativ8_gpuz2.png



Thank you very Much, I had search all the Crap in web but Can't find this GPU, I also want GDDR3 version can you please Give the link.

Very thankful Again


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 8, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> Thank you very Much, I had search all the Crap in web but Can't find this GPU, I also want GDDR3 version can you please Give the link.
> 
> Very thankful Again



*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/yorobo/2013/radeon_8850m/radeon_8850m_gpuz.png


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> Thank you very Much, I had search all the Crap in web but Can't find this GPU, I also want GDDR3 version can you please Give the link.
> 
> Very thankful Again



if you are looking for equivalent desktop GPU get HD7750 or else get HD7770.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks man but this Image is Wrong. According to official Specs of GDDR3 version Its
Brandwith: 32 GB/s
Memory:    1000 Mhz

In this Image their is no memory type, some specs are wrong as told above also both GDDR3 and GDDR5 can' have same texture and Pixel rate.....


----------



## YoungWolf (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm planning to build a rig in November and was hoping to get the gtx 760, but if the 270X is priced significantly lower (~17k) then I might go for it considering there is only about 7-10% performance difference between the two.
Do you guys think the 270X will become available in India by then??


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 28k for basic version. 32k-33k for vaporx edition
> 
> 
> 
> zotac is good. also, they are the only brand which provides 5 years of warranty(ofcourse after registering the product within 14 days of purchase) in graphic cards.



And how much is the price of AMD 280X cards in indian market which is just a tweak to 7970 Ghz edition?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 10, 2013)

What is the new R9 High-End card(like gtx 780 and hd 7970)
is it r9 280 or r9 290x?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is the new R9 High-End card(like gtx 780 and hd 7970)
> is it r9 280 or r9 290x?



Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, And R7 260X: Re-Branded GPUs Clean Up Well

Radeon R9-290X: Hardware specs and benchmarks of AMD’s Titan killer | ExtremeTech


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

What is the street price(mumbai) of HD 7970 Vapor X?
on MDcomp and Primeabgb prices vary from 33-35k

is a HD 7970 CF better than r9 290x?


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is the street price(mumbai) of HD 7970 Vapor X?
> on MDcomp and Primeabgb prices vary from 33-35k
> 
> is a HD 7970 CF better than r9 290x?



290X is designed to be Titan killer and 280X is a rebrand of 7970 with better cooling and speed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

How to get "GeForce GTX" Logo on the side of the card?
like this
*
*www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8389845/640/Anonymous/8366474.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

^^ may be buying a couple of nvidia cards can help


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is the street price(mumbai) of HD 7970 Vapor X?
> on MDcomp and Primeabgb prices vary from 33-35k
> 
> is a *HD 7970 CF better than r9 290x?*



if you can live with the cons then YES.


----------



## Arnab (Oct 12, 2013)

WHEN WILL THESE r9 280x And R9 290x will be available in India? 
I just saw ASUS came up with there MATRIX version of R9 280X . 

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe you should check this review of ASUS R9 280X Direct CU 2 review. From every angle its identical or faster than a GTX 770.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> WHEN WILL THESE r9 280x And R9 290x will be available in India?
> I just saw ASUS came up with there MATRIX version of R9 280X .
> 
> Anyone have any idea?



Even I am waiting for the R9 280x


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 14, 2013)

^^^+1 in the waiting list for newer AMD Cards.


----------



## koolent (Oct 14, 2013)

I am one of the guys who waits desperately for all the **** like that. Watch it being launched and all but never buy for dad's the boss. He spends the greens. XD


----------



## Badmash (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn why its taking so long for R9 280x to come to India  .. Need to change my 7850 for bf4


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2013)

Patience Is A Virtue


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> Patience Is A Virtue



+1 to this...


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 15, 2013)

just waiting to see the price of these cards


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

Earlier Prices will be overpriced


----------



## quad_core (Oct 15, 2013)

I will have to go with gtx770 instead of R9 280x as there is no confirmation of release date of  R9


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

quad_core said:


> I will have to go with gtx770 instead of R9 280x as there is no confirmation of release date of  R9



MSI R9 280x 3GB OC is faster than GTX770 in BF4 Alpha testing buddy and it costs maybe around 25-27k where as GTX770 is costing around 33k. Think about it once...


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pricing details out now excluding taxes 
and
*www.asus.com/in/News/SibqWyvOgiJM4Wqt
it seems quite aggressive to me .


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Pricing details out now excluding taxes
> and
> *www.asus.com/in/News/SibqWyvOgiJM4Wqt
> it seems quite aggressive to me .



280x for 22k including tax would be killer


----------



## A_ashish_A (Oct 16, 2013)

Great..


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> 280x for 22k including tax would be killer



22.. excluding taxes so it should be around 24k including taxes


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> 280x for 22k including tax would be killer



The article says 22k *excluding* tax 
Knowing how generous our government is in applying taxes 
Btw how much taxes are put on Graphic cards? 7%? 10%? 12%?


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The article says 22k *excluding* tax
> Knowing how generous our government is in applying taxes
> Btw how much taxes are put on Graphic cards? 7%? 10%? 12%?



13.5%


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone was saying it is 5% as per flipkart invoice. i don't know though 
if it is 13.5 then it would be around 25K . but still a good buy IMO.


----------



## Arnab (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh God Man, It would be a Killer deal . The price including Taxes is really an Unmatched one ....
I am hoping to get the R9 290X then as I have budget of around 35-38K ....


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

^^^ Yeah you should get quite easily IMO.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 16, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Oh God Man, It would be a Killer deal . The price including Taxes is really an Unmatched one ....
> I am hoping to get the R9 290X then as I have budget of around 35-38K ....



R9 290X shouldn't come for less than 45k as it is speculated to be around $650-$700.R9 290 may fit your budget as it may come around $550-$600.


----------



## kyvivek (Oct 17, 2013)

*Looking for a Card for 7-8K*

Hey all,

I used to be a casual gamer and am looking to get back into the gaming scene. Don't really want anything fancy because I'm quite okay with running games on low/medium settings. Which is why I've decided to set a *budget of 7K. Can go till 8K if it's a real VFM and if my CPU wouldn't be a bottleneck*. This machine has *Corsair VX450, ASUS P5QPL-AM, Core 2 Duo 2.66 Ghz & a Dell 22" Display*. I must mention that I prefer to play at the native resolution of 1680x1050.

I did some research, including the stickied post here, and have narrowed it down to two GDDR5 models - 7750 and 7770. I looked up the prices on a few websites and was dismayed to find that the Sapphire 7750 sells for around 7.5K. I am not so sure about the other brands like MSI, GIGABYTE and ASUS but I have heard that I should stay away from XFX (Rashi). 

So my question is multifold. Is Sapphire really that superior a brand that it's worth the extra ~500? I found this GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 to be the cheapest 7750. Should I simply buy this or would spending an extra thousand on this - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic Card - be worthwhile, considering I have a Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz (concerned about bottleneck) machine? Also, am I missing any obvious websites? I have tried FlipKart, SnapDeal, eBay & Amazon ; the prices seem to be a tad higher that what they're told to be. I was told I could find a Sapphire HD 7770 for 8K, but I see it listed for 9+ K in these websites. 

So, to summarise, 



*Is MSI/GIGABYTE as good a brand as Sapphire (w.r.t. after-sales service)?*
*Should I settle for a 7750 or would 7770 be more VFM?*
*Websites/Deals that I am oblivious to.*

Any guidance/pointers would be greatly appreciated. Also, thanks for reading this huge wall of text. Didn't intend to make it this big when I started out :s


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 17, 2013)

You should Consider HD7770 At least for mentioned Resolution


----------



## alto (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,
My 3.5 year old gfx card Powercolor 5770 is not working. When starting PC motherboard gives 1 long and 2 very short beeps. Motherboard is Gigabyte 880GM USB3 with Award bios. I searched in internet and according to it, seems a video card issue, so need to repair or change the card. Internal graphics is working fine. Processor: amd phenom ii x4 955 be, RAM: 6GB. No overclocking.
Please give me address of Powercolor service center in Kolkata.

Thanks


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 17, 2013)

alto said:


> Hi,
> My 3.5 year old gfx card Powercolor 5770 is not working. When starting PC motherboard gives 1 long and 2 very short beeps. Motherboard is Gigabyte 880GM USB3 with Award bios. I searched in internet and according to it, seems a video card issue, so need to repair or change the card. Internal graphics is working fine. Processor: amd phenom ii x4 955 be, RAM: 6GB. No overclocking.
> Please give me address of Powercolor service center in Kolkata.
> 
> Thanks


 powercolor distributor - 


*



[*=left]



[*=left]ABACUS PERIPHERALS PVT LTD
[*=left]City :
[*=left]Address : 29, APURVA INDUSTRIAL ESTATE,MAKWANA ROAD MAROL, ANDHERI (E) MUMBAI – 400 059
[*=left]E-mail : enquiry@abacusperipherals.com
[*=left]Tel : +91 22 40914603 / 4
[*=left]Fax :
[*=left]Web Site : Home page

Ask them about service center​

​*​


----------



## alto (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks @ASHISH65 for too quick reply....


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 20, 2013)

when buying a new graphics card , what should be look first . need details about it ???? thank you..


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 20, 2013)

Another New card 
this time 780 ti. We may see price drops soon for little brothers of titan
AnandTech | NVIDIA Announces GeForce GTX 780 Ti; Shipping In Mid-November


----------



## true_lies (Oct 20, 2013)

Which will be a better option and value for money:

1. Buying 2 cards worth 10K and putting them in SLI/Crossfire. OR
2. Buying 1 card worth 20K.

Eg. being a dual 650 Ti or dual 7790 V/S a single 660 Ti or 7870.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2013)

One card always. Less hassle, guaranteed performance, less cable mess.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^ less heat, less power consumption , inexpensive mobo in comparison


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

true_lies said:


> Which will be a better option and value for money:
> 
> 1. Buying 2 cards worth 10K and putting them in SLI/Crossfire. OR
> 2. Buying 1 card worth 20K.
> ...



Just get a GTX 760.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> Just get a GTX 760.



Yes get a GTX 760. This is a very good value of money


----------



## alto (Oct 22, 2013)

alto said:


> Hi,
> My 3.5 year old gfx card Powercolor 5770 is not working. When starting PC motherboard gives 1 long and 2 very short beeps. Motherboard is Gigabyte 880GM USB3 with Award bios. I searched in internet and according to it, seems a video card issue, so need to repair or change the card. Internal graphics is working fine. Processor: amd phenom ii x4 955 be, RAM: 6GB. No overclocking.
> Please give me address of Powercolor service center in Kolkata.
> 
> Thanks



Went to abacus peripherals Kolkata. They are saying that warranty is over so they can not RMA. What the hell is this?? I can not repair the card now with paid services too. Can anyone have any idea??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 22, 2013)

alto said:


> Went to abacus peripherals Kolkata. They are saying that warranty is over so they can not RMA. What the hell is this?? I can not repair the card now with paid services too. Can anyone have any idea??



Warranty is for 3 years only.

Get new gpu


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Can Sapphire R9 270x 2GB enough for another *4 years* of gaming or should I go for Zotac GTX760 2GB. I think both the cards have 3 years of warranty, right?


----------



## alto (Oct 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Warranty is for 3 years only.
> 
> Get new gpu


It is easier said than done. That was quite costly card then, may have only a little bit problem generated, a service wud be better option. But it seems powercolor quality and service is quite bad. Would go for a reliable company next time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can Sapphire R9 270x 2GB enough for another *4 years* of gaming or should I go for Zotac GTX760 2GB. I think both the cards have 3 years of warranty, right?



GTX760 with 2k more than R9-270X , if budget is around 18-20K, better buy as its faster by 7-8%, and best buy is R9-280X at 24.5K from smc, definitely faster than a GTX770


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^+1 for R9-280X as it is the best VFM Card IMO.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

This.

Radeon R9 290X Review: AMD's Back In Ultra-High-End Gaming - Hawaii: A 6.2 Billion Transistor GPU For Gaming


----------



## kittoo (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> This.
> 
> Radeon R9 290X Review: AMD's Back In Ultra-High-End Gaming - Hawaii: A 6.2 Billion Transistor GPU For Gaming



The question is, when is it going to be available in India, and at about what price (I am guessing 40-42000).

How long does it usually take for new cards to show up in India, after US-EU launch?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2013)

Not so fast.
May be 4 months ?


----------



## kittoo (Oct 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Not so fast.
> May be 4 months ?



Damn! Thats a little too long! smcinternational is already showing the R280x as coming soon, so I hope 290x will arrive soon too. These things are already on pre-order in Malaysia etc. too. Then why should they take so long to come to India? I was hoping to buy it in second half of November. I really hope it will come before that


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> when buying a new graphics card , what should be look first . need details about it ???? thank you..



please help me . GPU speed or Memory SPEED or HOW much Memory ?????


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> please help me . GPU speed or Memory SPEED or HOW much Memory ?????



Only One think - benchmark


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> please help me . GPU speed or Memory SPEED or HOW much Memory ?????



fps in games


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Only One think - benchmark



benchmark means



rijinpk1 said:


> fps in games



fps means


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 27, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> benchmark means


benchmarks are used to examine performance of gpu,cpu etc. google for more


> fps means



frame per second. higher the fps given by a gpu in  a specified settings, better it is no matter memory,speed etc.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> benchmark means
> 
> 
> 
> fps means



Benchmark means this: PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards
FPS means this : What is fps / FPS? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> GTX760 with 2k more than R9-270X , if budget is around 18-20K, better buy as its faster by 7-8%, and best buy is R9-280X at 24.5K from smc, definitely faster than a GTX770



Can you provide me the link? Anything less than 25K is a very good deal for 280X which is as fast as GTC 770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 27, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Can you provide me the link? Anything less than 25K is a very good deal for 280X which is as fast as GTC 770



get from here for 23.5k  ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

great find buddy, thanks


----------



## dante (Oct 28, 2013)

i am looking for best graphic card for my rig,
need little help.

Config is;

Processor: Intel core i5 e2500 3.30ghz
Mainboard: Intel DH61WW
Ram: Corsair XMS 4gb x 2 ddr3 ram
GPU: Power Color HD 6670
PSU: Cooler Master extreme power plus 460w
Cabinet: Cooler Master elite 310
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB

no budget as such, but i dont wanna change power supply at the moment

Iam thinking about Sapphire HD 7850 OC / Zotac GTX660 /GTX560

any suggestions


----------



## Arnab (Oct 28, 2013)

Any News of R9 290X price ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get from here for 23.5k  ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::



HOW RELIABLE IS MDCOMPUTERS.IN 

They say if not contacted within 24 hours of delivery they won't give any refund/replacement even if the card is DOA. Seems fishy


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 28, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> HOW RELIABLE IS MDCOMPUTERS.IN
> 
> They say if not contacted within 24 hours of delivery they won't give any refund/replacement even if the card is DOA. Seems fishy



They are fully reliable like other -flipkart,snapdeal..etc

Many members of our forum have brought products from them and had good experience and service support


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> great find buddy, thanks



welcome bro 


ACidBaseD said:


> HOW RELIABLE IS MDCOMPUTERS.IN
> 
> They say if not contacted within 24 hours of delivery they won't give any refund/replacement even if the card is DOA. Seems fishy



very reliable indeed. better call them before depositing money.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2013)

they should change their policy about 24 hours.



dante said:


> i am looking for best graphic card for my rig,
> need little help.
> 
> Config is;
> ...



If possible just get a HD7870 / R9 270x but seriously change the PSU first.


----------



## dante (Oct 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> they should change their policy about 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> If possible just get a HD7870 / R9 270x but seriously change the PSU first.



Going to buy a new PC/server next year, for my labs in Hyper V.
so i dont wanna invest more than PSU atm.

If you guys are insisting i can change my PSU to Corsair GS600W

Corsair CMPSU-GS600W 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com.

also will R9 and 7870 go on my motherboard without any issues?


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is a good news for hard core PC Gaming lovers. The price of GTX 780 and 770 will go down to 499 and 325$ respectively. Any idea how much will it be reduced in indian market?

HARDOCP - Big Price Cuts for GeForce GTX 780 & 770 Tomorrow, GTX 780 Ti Coming 11-7


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,
I want to purchase a new Graphic card.Narrowed my choices to the AMD R9 280X by Sapphire for 23k and the NVIDIA GTX 770 (after the recent price drop)-15$ more than the R9 now*.My question is an AMD vs NVIDIA one,sorry for that.AMD is not currently offering any free games on their new R9 series afaik in India...Does anyone with an NVIDIA card know whether any free games are being offered with NVIDIA cards? I run a multi monitor setup with my primary monitor of 1600x900 resolution (though I may upgrade in a few months).Games I want to play-Arma 3,Batman Arkham Origins,BF4,Far Cry 3 plus some old games like Max Payne 3,GTA 4,BF3 etc.My system-
AMD FX 8350 Black Edition.
16Gb G.Skill RipJawsX.
GPU--??
PSU-Corsair TX 850V2 .
* If the 770 is a better choice,am prepared to wait till the price drops from it's current price.
Can anybody help me out?I have already talked to a Sapphire dealer in Nehru place and will be getting the Dual-X (needs confirmation,forgot to confirm  )


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 29, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Hello,
> I want to purchase a new Graphic card.Narrowed my choices to the AMD R9 280X by Sapphire for 23k and the NVIDIA GTX 770 (after the recent price drop)-15$ more than the R9 now*.My question is an AMD vs NVIDIA one,sorry for that.AMD is not currently offering any free games on their new R9 series afaik in India...Does anyone with an NVIDIA card know whether any free games are being offered with NVIDIA cards? I run a multi monitor setup with my primary monitor of 1600x900 resolution (though I may upgrade in a few months).Games I want to play-Arma 3,Batman Arkham Origins,BF4,Far Cry 3 plus some old games like Max Payne 3,GTA 4,BF3 etc.My system-
> AMD FX 8350 Black Edition.
> 16Gb G.Skill RipJawsX.
> ...



Go with r9 280x as it performs mostly same as gtx 770 and also it costs 7k less than gtx 770


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok,thank you,ASHISH65!  I have owned both NVIDIA and AMD cards ,but NVIDIA seemed better with drivers,Physx and In-Built Stereoscopic 3D support...That is why was feeling a bit confused with the recent rumored price drop in NVIDIA's prices.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2013)

Taking a look at R9 280X's price, getting it is a no brainer when compared to GTX 770.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 29, 2013)

Umm,on Newegg-the price for a GTX 770 by MSI is 330$ and last time I checked(quite some time has passed),the 280X was for 300$.Converting 30$ to rupees,you get around 2k.Sorry for sounding like a no-brainer,but I thought the price of the 770 before the price drop was 330$......activating Arkham City with Steam has given me a big headache and in my happiness when I finally solved it,I misread something somewhere...My apologies...


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Umm,on Newegg-the price for a GTX 770 by MSI is 330$ and last time I checked(quite some time has passed),the 280X was for 300$.Converting 30$ to rupees,you get around 2k.Sorry for sounding like a no-brainer,but I thought the price of the 770 before the price drop was 330$......activating Arkham City with Steam has given me a big headache and in my happiness when I finally solved it,I misread something somewhere...My apologies...


What are the prices in India anyway? How much time does it take for those prices to reflect. We don't have Newegg here, sorry.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 29, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Ok,thank you,ASHISH65!  I have owned both NVIDIA and AMD cards ,but NVIDIA seemed better with drivers,Physx and In-Built Stereoscopic 3D support...That is why was feeling a bit confused with the recent rumored price drop in NVIDIA's prices.



AMD will be good too, with AMD Mantle


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 29, 2013)

@ico - Agreed ,but was just foolishly trying to calculate and translate us dollars in terms of Indian Rupee..So hurriedly checked the prices on Newegg.  Anyway,if you are asking,the price of a Sapphire R9 280X is 23k with taxes at Nehru Place...At least that is what they told me...And the MSI R9 280x costs 26-27k..I called up to enquire about the MSI one as well,to check prices and they told me that only *two pieces* had been imported and you should place your order soon... Umm,what was that about a no-brainer? 

Edit:''Here''?I am not in the US,am living in India... As I said before,I did not check local prices but just grabbed  the first Google reference that came up...

@maverick786us - Ok ...I take your word for it...reinforces my decision and tilts the favor heavily towards AMD...Thanks!


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 30, 2013)

When will we see the drop in the price of GTX 780 and 770 in indian market?


----------



## quad_core (Oct 30, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> When will we see the drop in the price of GTX 780 and 770 in indian market?



It takes time for the price cuts to get reflected in India. I don't expect it any time soon. May be in late DEC or jan ..


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought my AMD R9 280X Dual-X from Sapphire.I have a question (which is not worthy of a dedicated thread  ).My GPU has two fans and both are spinning but the second fan is not detected in monitoring programs.Should I be worried?


----------



## quad_core (Oct 31, 2013)

@ moltenskull :: pics please  .


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> I bought my AMD R9 280X Dual-X from Sapphire.I have a question (which is not worthy of a dedicated thread  ).My GPU has two fans and both are spinning but the second fan is not detected in monitoring programs.Should I be worried?



Which program you are using? 3rd party? By sapphire? By AMD?


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 31, 2013)

@quad_core - Pics of the card?Card is already installed into my system,buddy...did it yesterday night after spending  half of yesterday at Nehru place...Just couldn't wait to fire it up after getting back home!!   

@ankush28 - I am using Afterburner and HWinFO.Only 1 GPU fan reading is there....

Also,how do I run multi-monitor Setups with this card?I have a spare Acer monitor,which I would like to use and even bought a DVI-D to VGA adapter but it turned out to be a scam!  The Acer Display is not being detected....Can anyone help me out? 

@quad_core - Don't worry.Will be receiving a replacement for my HD 6850 probably on Saturday/Monday.Will have to take out the R9 for testing the 6850.Then will take pics and post them here...


----------



## Arnab (Nov 4, 2013)

*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4812#ov

Anyone have any idea how much this may cost? 

I love Gigabyte Card and thinking to get one ...


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2013)

Arnab said:


> *www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4812#ov
> 
> Anyone have any idea how much this may cost?
> 
> I love Gigabyte Card and thinking to get one ...



Why don't u try Asus card less noise and heat compared to any other cards over there just saying


----------



## Arnab (Nov 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> Why don't u try Asus card less noise and heat compared to any other cards over there just saying



May Cost a bit extra ..and Gigabyte will fetch me BF4 as well for free


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2013)

Arnab said:


> GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - AMD Radeon
> 
> Anyone have any idea how much this may cost?
> 
> I love Gigabyte Card and thinking to get one ...



Sapphire R9 290x is available on MD for pre order at 46k so make your best guess


----------



## Arnab (Nov 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> Sapphire R9 290x is available on MD for pre order at 46k so make your best guess



Then going with Asus 

Ya I know, 
But I am asking about Gigabyte


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 5, 2013)

is it a good choice to buy 270x @15k *NOW*


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> is it a good choice to buy 270x @15k *NOW*



yes by looking at the price comparison
Buy Online MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> @ankush28 - I am using Afterburner and HWinFO.Only 1 GPU fan reading is there....


Both fans run at equivalent speed, I guess. No point for a second reading.



moltenskull said:


> Also,how do I run multi-monitor Setups with this card?I have a spare Acer monitor,which I would like to use and even bought a DVI-D to VGA adapter but it turned out to be a scam!  The Acer Display is not being detected....Can anyone help me out?


Which port is your current monitor using? Which port does the second monitor have?

Cheap DVI-D to VGA converters will not work. DVI-D to VGA will require conversion of digital to analog signal. Not that simple.

DVI-I to VGA cable will however work. It simply discards the digital signal and converts the 4 pin analog in DVI-I to VGA D-Sub.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> yes by looking at the price comparison
> Buy Online MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India


i couldn't find any review of (ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC - Rs.15,599 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::) so i am bit confused as there is a member selling his 7950 dual x @18k (4month old/3gb version)

how much difference in performance between the 2
the following review prompted me to go for 270x as my budget is +/- 15k and its equal to normal 7950
AMD Radeon R9 270X 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

i dont OC at all so stock performance matter to me and will play @1080p res.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 6, 2013)

Ico,yes,but a second reading for the fan is easier than titlting the whole system and checking if both the fans are running,for my GPU faces downwards... And as for the second monitor by Acer ,it has a VGA port only.My current monitor is currently a DVI-I (on GPU) to VGA (on monitor),but it does have a DVI Port on the monitor.I have three DVI-VGA adapters ,two DVI-I and One (supposedly) DVI-D. Any way I can still connect my old monitor?My previous card by NVIDIA had a VGA and DVI port,so I was using both Monitors and it looked really nice.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 6, 2013)

How much would 290 cost in indian market? In US it costs 399$ and performs better than GTX780 in every aspect, except for heat and power consumption


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i couldn't find any review of (ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC - Rs.15,599 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::) so i am bit confused as there is a member selling his 7950 dual x @18k (4month old/3gb version)
> 
> how much difference in performance between the 2
> the following review prompted me to go for 270x as my budget is +/- 15k and its equal to normal 7950
> ...



270x and 7950 performs neck to neck but looking at memory i would go with 7950. Depending on budget u can go for 270x


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> *270x and 7950 performs neck to neck* but looking at memory i would go with 7950. Depending on budget u can go for 270x



erm....
i thought r9 270x = HD 7870 XT


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

will the entry leve R7 come to india? When?


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> erm....
> i thought r9 270x = HD 7870 XT



Yes yes right. Don't know the price of 7870xt


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> erm....
> i thought r9 270x = HD 7870 XT



yes but perform as normal 7950 AMD Radeon R9 270X 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> erm....
> i thought r9 270x = HD 7870 XT



Actually NO.

The 7870XT is a Tahiti core, whereas the 270X features the pitcairn processor the same one used in the 7870. So it's basically a high performing rebadged overclocked 7870.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 11, 2013)

MSI Lightening GTX 780 seems to be a good card. Specially after price drops of GTX 770 and 780. Is it available in indian market?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 11, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> MSI Lightening GTX 780 seems to be a good card. Specially after price drops of GTX 770 and 780. Is it available in indian market?



India hasn't witnessed the price dropped AFAIK.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> MSI Lightening GTX 780 seems to be a good card. Specially after price drops of GTX 770 and 780. Is it available in indian market?



Yes it is available @ PrimeABGB,Price cut hasn't landed here though


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes it is available @ PrimeABGB,Price cut hasn't landed here though



Will it go below 30K? I am looking for a card below 30K, 25K will be a sweet spot, for gaming @ 2560 X 1600 resolution


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Will it go below 30K?



No.Gtx 780 might be around 40-45k after price cut down


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 14, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Will it go below 30K? I am looking for a card below 30K, 25K will be a sweet spot, for gaming @ 2560 X 1600 resolution



never. for 25k, getting r9 280x makes a sweet deal.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> No.Gtx 780 might be around 40-45k after price cut down



That is the current price. How much was AMD 7970 couple of months ago? Almost the same price as the current price of GTX780, that is 450$


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> That is the current price. How much was AMD 7970 couple of months ago? Almost the same price as the current price of GTX780, that is 450$



Current price is above 50k.

gtx 780 is @ $509 (in usa)


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Current price is above 50k.
> 
> gtx 780 is @ $509 (in usa)



No way nVidia reduced the price of GTX 780 from 650$ to 450$ and there is some sites like newegg and amazon are offering further rebates with these cards. If current price in indian market is above 50K which based on old US price that is 650$, then based on updated price of 450$, should'nt it go below 30K?


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 14, 2013)

@maverick786us: It is not possible.. The price in India is just not the converted dollar price. The problem here is the taxation structure,customs and other govt rules on these components. Hence the custom cooled reduced cost 780's in the US cost betwwen $510-$550 in the US . Hence the new  reduced price of the 780's in india will be in between 41k-49k based on the brand and the custom/stock cooler. 


Dude I would suggest you buy a 770 right now( the price cuts wont be very high considering just a $60 price cut) only arnd 3k might be. Then add a 770 later on for for SLi after Maxwell launches next year. This setup would beat the 780 and even the 7990. 

Don't really know how much stocks of the old 780 do the dealer's have. Hence it might take some time and will reduce a max of 7-8k.

Even after the price cuts I would suggest not wasting that 10-15k on the 780.. upto 1600p I guess the 770 can max out almost every current game. Nxt year u can add a 770 for sli. 

Also when purchasing a 770 purchase a custom cooled / Factory OC version (like ASUS DirectCu II, MSI Lightning, Gigabyte windforce etc)..then the perf GAp between 770 OC and 780 will only be 10%. for that 10% spending 10-15 not worth it.. Finally Decision is your's..

The dollar price is also fluctuating a lot and that will also affect the prices.. also consider that when taking ur decision..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

Its 150$ price down ,not 200$ .you cannot consider rebates.

+ when gpu comes to india prices gets increases :

For eg : gtx 780 - 52000/650 (indian price divide by usa previous price) = approx rs 80 per dollar

so with latest price 80 x 500$ = rs 40000 approx

Lets even it 450$ - rs 36k

Got it 

There no chance of it to cut down below 30k


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> @maverick786us: It is not possible.. The price in India is just not the converted dollar price. The problem here is the taxation structure,customs and other govt rules on these components. Hence the custom cooled reduced cost 780's in the US cost betwwen $510-$550 in the US . Hence the new  reduced price of the 780's in india will be in between 41k-49k based on the brand and the custom/stock cooler.
> 
> 
> Dude I would suggest you buy a 770 right now( the price cuts wont be very high considering just a $60 price cut) only arnd 3k might be. Then add a 770 later on for for SLi after Maxwell launches next year. This setup would beat the 780 and even the 7990.
> ...



Which 1600P display should I purchase?


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 14, 2013)

@maverick786us: That was the question that I also wanted to post.. I have a Samsung 23 inch 1080p monitor right now.. My gtx 580 died recently, got a Credit note for the same from ASUS/ Rashi and ordered a ASUS GTX 770 DirectCu II OC today.. Had to use the CN fast.. 

The 1600p monitors are really expensive and I found them only in dell 30 inch ultrasharp.. Don't know the prices but u can check the 1440p  27 monitor from dell.. shud cost arnd 25-30k.. only diff is 16:10 on 2560X1600 vs 16:9 for 2560X1440..the 1600p cost a fortune arnd 60-70k


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2013)

msaiashwin said:


> @maverick786us: That was the question that I also wanted to post.. I have a Samsung 23 inch 1080p monitor right now.. My gtx 580 died recently, got a Credit note for the same from ASUS/ Rashi and ordered a ASUS GTX 770 DirectCu II OC today.. Had to use the CN fast..
> 
> The 1600p monitors are really expensive and I found them only in dell 30 inch ultrasharp.. Don't know the prices but u can check the 1440p  27 monitor from dell.. shud cost arnd 25-30k.. only diff is 16:10 on 2560X1600 vs 16:9 for 2560X1440..the 1600p cost a fortune arnd 60-70k



Are you serious? a 1440P display between 25-30k?  Can you show me where I can get a dell 27 inch 1440P display for such an affordable price?


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Noise means the heating would be fairly high well??


----------



## msaiashwin (Nov 14, 2013)

@maverick786us: sorry abt  the wrong price 

1440p Monitor: Buy Online Dell Ultrasharp 27inch LCD Monitor (U2711) in india

It Depot is very expensive.. u can expect the market price to be arnd 42-43k


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 16, 2013)

Does it worth upgrading my current hd 6770? Current budget is 10k and i have a cx500 psu.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> Does it worth upgrading my current hd 6770? Current budget is 10k and i have a cx500 psu.



under 10k you can get hd 7790.i think its not a worthwile upgrade. you should aim for atleast gtx 650ti boost or r9 270x

wait for some time and collect more money


----------



## TheMost (Nov 16, 2013)

I have recently bought an ASUS GTX 660Ti TOP and have installed it to my rig.

I Just have a feeling that my CPU is bottle necking my GPU and a games are not perfectly smooth..

My CPU is Core2Quad Q660 @ 2.4GHZ.
PSU -  Corsair GS600
RAM - 2 GB
MB - DQ35MP

Is there a clear chance of bottle neck ?
Is there any way to Find it ?

Thank You.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

There are two bottlenecks - cpu and ram.

You need powerful cpu.whereas  you need more 2gb ram


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 16, 2013)

TheMost said:


> I have recently bought an ASUS GTX 660Ti TOP and have installed it to my rig.
> 
> I Just have a feeling that my CPU is bottle necking my GPU and a games are not perfectly smooth..
> 
> ...



Check the GPU and CPU utilization during gaming. If the GPU utilization stays low while the CPU utilization is high, the CPU i bottlenecking the GPU.


----------



## TheMost (Nov 16, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> There are two bottlenecks - cpu and ram.
> 
> You need powerful cpu.whereas  you need more 2gb ram





harshilsharma63 said:


> Check the GPU and CPU utilization during gaming. If the GPU utilization stays low while the CPU utilization is high, the CPU i bottlenecking the GPU.



This is my % Utilization
Is this bottle neck ?
I am playing NSF MW 2012 with default settings the first mission

*i.imgur.com/zCPwpDP.jpg


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ please add some ram and upgrade your cpu


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

you need 2gb ram more minimum


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 16, 2013)

There seems to be a slight bottleneck. Why are so many background apps running?


----------



## TheMost (Nov 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There seems to be a slight bottleneck. Why are so many background apps running?



U mean use a software like Razer game booster ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 16, 2013)

TheMost said:


> U mean use a software like Razer game booster ?



That's a good idea, but what I meant was you shouldn't be running those apps in BG anyways. Post a screenshot of task manager please.


----------



## TheMost (Nov 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/0ESlEyY.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2013)

Are we getting BF4 bundle with R9 280X here in India?


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

read these 

AMD Clarifies Radeon R9 Battlefield 4 Never Settle Bundle
AMD Battlefield 4 Game Bundle Not All-Inclusive - 1,000 BF4 Copies To Be Given Away - Legit Reviews


----------



## Arnab (Nov 25, 2013)

Should I go for R9 290X or R9 290? 
I will xfire for sure within few months.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 25, 2013)

arnab said:


> should i go for r9 290x or r9 290?
> I will xfire for sure within few months.



r9 290.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

yes get the R9 290 which can be modified to R9 290x


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> yes get the R9 290 which can be modified to R9 290x



not really a good idea with the crappy stock cooler to go with 290 CF, better wait for Asus or Sapphire to release CUII or VapoX. 280X CF makes more sense though, or 770SLI, also the pre-flashed 290's ( read 290X ) have little oc headroom, a mere 2-3% boost against 90+ temp not recommended.


----------



## Arnab (Nov 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> not really a good idea with the crappy stock cooler to go with 290 CF, better wait for Asus or Sapphire to release CUII or VapoX. 280X CF makes more sense though, or 770SLI, also the pre-flashed 290's ( read 290X ) have little oc headroom, a mere 2-3% boost against 90+ temp not recommended.



I will stick with AMD . So, better wait for R9 290 custom colling versions. And how legitimate is it that it can be modified? Is that stable?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

of course its stable, and it will OC good too, read the toms guide to use Arctic 3, its temps are decent enough, no throttling. Custom cooled versions from IB's will obviously be stabilized with custom MOS, better PWMs, copper bases, and not to mention a really good quality cooler and heatsink assembly in which AMD unquestionably is trailing far far behind Nvidia in their stock units. if i were you i would go for a 770 SLI (stock) or 280X CF  and then OC like hell But R9-290 is *undoubtedly THEBEST* choice at $400.
 the 150$ premium for 8% more performance to 290X can be marginalized to precise extent with a OC'ed Direct CU2 with may be just 50$ more.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

With the latest nvidia drivers GTX760 beats R9 280X right in gaming performance.So will GTX650 Ti Boost beats HD7870 with the same nvidia drivers? I am in a dilemma right now whether to go with this card or not? Also GTX650 Ti Boost SLI beats R9 280X in gaming performance or not? Please clarify my doubts?


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

^^ not every R9 290 can be modified into the X version ... only a handful few supports this among which xFx is one but you better not get a xFx card.



sam_738844 said:


> not really a good idea with the crappy stock cooler to go with 290 CF, better wait for Asus or Sapphire to release CUII or VapoX. 280X CF makes more sense though, or 770SLI, also the pre-flashed 290's ( read 290X ) have little oc headroom, a mere 2-3% boost against 90+ temp not recommended.



yes, anyone who are planning on getting a R9 290 [ x ] should get custm cooled version only.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> With the* latest nvidia drivers GTX760 beats R9 280X* right in gaming performance.So will GTX650 Ti Boost beats HD7870 with the same nvidia drivers? I am in a dilemma right now whether to go with this card or not? Also GTX650 Ti Boost SLI beats R9 280X in gaming performance or not? Please clarify my doubts?



link please


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2013)

naah, GTX 760 won't beat R9 280X. That actually means GTX 760 will have to match GTX 770.

Not. Gonna. Happen.

Aside from 2-3 benchmarks.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 25, 2013)

760 > r9 280x and 650ti boost > hd 7870... never going to happen

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 25, 2013)

lets see where did bavusani got the news from?

i too agree to what everyone is saying (760 cant beat 280X)


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

ico said:


> naah, GTX 760 won't beat R9 280X. That actually means GTX 760 will have to match GTX 770.
> 
> Not. Gonna. Happen.
> 
> Aside from 2-3 benchmarks.



there is NO benchmark where a 760 ( OC too) beats a stock 280X


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> lets see where did bavusani got the news from?
> 
> i too agree to what everyone is saying (760 cant beat 280X)



I too saw in one of the threads regarding GTX780 Ti and cannot find it now. Even one TDF member quoted a link when asked about?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 26, 2013)

^^^ there could have been a 1~2 instances where nvidia gain performance due to *specific *game but overall its not possible


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Nov 26, 2013)

So I wanted to buy a new GPU, upgrading from Sapphire 7770 1GB. My budget is 18k, I had my eyes on R9 270x. I can only see the MSI versions in the market as of now. How good is that? Here are my specs AMD fx 8350, 8GB RAM, Seasonic 520 W SII PSU. If there is something better then do suggest.

And will buying this *amzn.to/18DRIDp ASUS version at 17.5k a good deal(importing from the US)?
Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

There is no international warranty for Asus.So its better to buy here like Aus R9 270X 2GB OC -16500. If you can take the risk of importing the GPU from US its your wish.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Nov 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> There is no international warranty for Asus.So its better to buy here like Aus R9 270X 2GB OC -16500. If you can take the risk of importing the GPU from US its your wish.



Is MSI good enough? Never used a MSI product so have no idea about it. And where can I buy the Asus 270x 2GB OC @16,500 in Delhi? I've called a few people and they only have MSI models at ~18k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Is MSI good enough? Never used a MSI product so have no idea about it. And where can I buy the Asus 270x 2GB OC @16,500 in Delhi? I've called a few people and they only have MSI models at ~18k.



Nowadays MSI RMA in India is not good at all and GPU's mostly go into RMA more than other components.So its better to opt for brands like Asus,Sapphire. In the case of Sapphire the company is offering 2 years warranty where as some say the distributor is offering 3 years warranty. Its your choice to go for which brand.The link for Both the brands are:
Asus: Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9270X-DC2-2GD5) in india
Sapphire: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC

Asus is more preferable though.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Nov 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Nowadays MSI RMA in India is not good at all and GPU's mostly go into RMA more than other components.So its better to opt for brands like Asus,Sapphire. In the case of Sapphire the company is offering 2 years warranty where as some say the distributor is offering 3 years warranty. Its your choice to go for which brand.The link for Both the brands are:
> Asus: Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9270X-DC2-2GD5) in india
> Sapphire: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC
> 
> Asus is more preferable though.



I was more inclined towards the ASUS one but I think I'll have to buy the Sapphire because of the size. And the MD Computer's link of the Sapphire model says that it is out of stock :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 26, 2013)

if you can  extend a bit, try to get gtx 760 locally .


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Nov 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you can  extend a bit, try to get gtx 760 locally .


Haha I've already extended by a bit from 15k to 18k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

You can get the Zotac GTX760 with stock cooler for 19k locally.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 26, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Haha I've already extended by a bit from 15k to 18k.



then extend 1k-1.5k more, you will get much better performance.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Nov 26, 2013)

Which one of R9 270x and GTX 760 is more-future proof?

And keeping in mind I have Seasonic 520W PSU. Is it good enough?

AMDFX 8350, CM Hyper 212, 1TB WD Black, 1 LG DVD RW, 8GB Kingston Hyper Blue.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 26, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Which one of R9 270x and GTX 760 is more-future proof?



gtx 760 for sure if you can extend the budget furthermore 
that psu is enough unless you go for heavy overclocking of your cpu.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks, I might get the 760 if I get it in below 20k range.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

GTX 760 from Zotac may be available at 19k.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 27, 2013)

i think asus 270x @16.35k is a better choice also it goes very close to 760 and equals the performance of stock 7950

Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9270X-DC2-2GD5) in india
ASUS Radeon R9 270X Direct CU II TOP 2GB Graphics Card Review


----------



## Arnab (Nov 27, 2013)

So, Opting a r9 290 wont be a good idea for me i think as many told Xfx cards ar not good enough to perform like Asus or Sapphire. 

So Should I get Custom cooled version of r9 290x or should I get 290 and then CF after few months ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2013)

Arnab said:


> So, Opting a r9 290 wont be a good idea for me i think as many told Xfx cards ar not good enough to perform like Asus or Sapphire.
> 
> So Should I get Custom cooled version of r9 290x or should I get 290 and then CF after few months ?



Are u gonna use triple monitor? And tell me us what resolution u gonna play?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i think asus 270x @16.35k is a better choice also it goes very close to 760 and equals the performance of stock 7950
> 
> Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9270X-DC2-2GD5) in india
> ASUS Radeon R9 270X Direct CU II TOP 2GB Graphics Card Review



with new drivers,performance of 760 is improved by a lot. i  would go with 760 anyway.



Arnab said:


> So, Opting a r9 290 wont be a good idea for me i think as many told Xfx cards ar not good enough to perform like Asus or Sapphire.
> 
> So Should I get Custom cooled version of r9 290x or should I get 290 and then CF after few months ?



if possible get custom cooled 290. you can even change it to 290x if you want and luck is with you. what is the resolution you play games at? i dont really think you may need a CF.


----------



## TheMost (Nov 27, 2013)

Cont. 

Guys I have a ASUS GTX660Ti Top
My processor is Core2Quad 2.4GhZ

Many members of TDF suggested the GPU being bottlenecked  
This is the memory and usage while playing Sleeping Dogs at default settings.
I think this is solid evidence of bottleneck ?
Can i try *overclocking CPU* to solve this ?
Or should i get a new CPU ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Cont.
> 
> Guys I have a ASUS GTX660Ti Top
> My processor is Core2Quad 2.4GhZ
> ...



how much fps do you get? you can overclock your cpu, but remember to get a good cpu cooler.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

Unless your cpu usage touches over 95 % - 100 % usage,it is not cpu bottleneck

Bottleneck depends on games,In most of the gpu demanding games there will be no cpu bottleneck


----------



## Arnab (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> with new drivers,performance of 760 is improved by a lot. i  would go with 760 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> if possible get custom cooled 290. you can even change it to 290x if you want and luck is with you. what is the resolution you play games at? i dont really think you may need a CF.





I will use multi-monitor setup thats why I thought of CF. Now if you dont want me to CF then why shouldnt i go for 290x?



amjath said:


> Are u gonna use triple monitor? And tell me us what resolution u gonna play?



I am going to use at least 2 monitors ,  1080p reso.


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I will use multi-monitor setup thats why I thought of CF. Now if you dont want me to CF then why shouldnt i go for 290x?
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to use at least 2 monitors ,  1080p reso.



Yes 290x oc a little get titan performance at half a price


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I will use multi-monitor setup thats why I thought of CF. Now if you dont want me to CF then why shouldnt i go for 290x?
> 
> 
> .



290 performs almost similar to 290x with the new drivers. so getting 290 makes it a sweet deal over 290x due to price difference.


----------



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can someone please refer me to a reliable source at Nehru Place who can build a desktop in front of me while I wait?
Would SMC be the best solution? I need the system urgently, by today evening.

Amd Fx-8350
Motherboard 990Fxa-Gd65 or on-par
4GB x2 RAM kit
2TB x2 HDD
Windows 7 Home Basic
550w or greater SMPS
Cabinet




Budget 65k... 
need to fit the best possible graphics card in given the price constraint.


Suggestions?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

kiranb28 said:


> Can someone please refer me to a reliable source at Nehru Place who can build a desktop in front of me while I wait?
> Would SMC be the best solution? I need the system urgently, by today evening.
> 
> Amd Fx-8350
> ...



Which SMPS? Which cabinet? If you haven't purchased the parts, you should start a new thread here because the config ain't looking good with that MSI board and un specified parts and crap OS.


----------



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which SMPS? Which cabinet? If you haven't purchased the parts, you should start a new thread here because the config ain't looking good with that MSI board and un specified parts and crap OS.



Thanks for the quick response!
I've started a new thread as you suggested:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...urce-nehru-place-needed-asap.html#post2038377

Cheers


----------



## Arnab (Nov 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes 290x oc a little get titan performance at half a price



what would be 290x oc cost like? 
I am more inclined to 290x over 290 . But if the price gap is too much as compared to performance I think I can get a 290. 

Latest price of Asus r9 290 is 34k in MD computers.  Should wait for the 290 Oc version?



rijinpk1 said:


> 290 performs almost similar to 290x with the new drivers. so getting 290 makes it a sweet deal over 290x due to price difference.



Ya, check above what I wrote and reply please .


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Cont.
> 
> Guys I have a ASUS GTX660Ti Top
> My processor is Core2Quad 2.4GhZ
> ...



when you minimize a game or use alt+tab to switch to some other windows games gpu and cpu usage generally comes down .. anyway, for ocing you woule need a god motherboard as well and for monitoring better use HWinfo software.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Arnab said:


> what would be 290x oc cost like?
> I am more inclined to 290x over 290 . But if the price gap is too much as compared to performance I think I can get a 290.
> 
> Latest price of Asus r9 290 is 34k in MD computers.  Should wait for the 290 Oc version?
> ...



i think it is better to wait for the asus DCii or sapphire vaporx like editions of 290. sine the price of 290 is low compared to 290x, but the performance is somewhat similar it is better to go with 290 now.


----------



## Arnab (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i think it is better to wait for the asus DCii or sapphire vaporx like editions of 290. sine the price of 290 is low compared to 290x, but the performance is somewhat similar it is better to go with 290 now.



Any idea how many days to wait still to get hands on dc ii or Vaporx ? I have been waiting quite a long actually ... around 5 months..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Any idea how many days to wait still to get hands on dc ii or Vaporx ? I have been waiting quite a long actually ... around 5 months..



yeah i know. but no idea though. whenever a new card is launched, asus,msi ,sapphire etc. releases a better OC card like dcii, vaporx at the same time but is not happening with 290/290x.


----------



## TheMost (Nov 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> when you minimize a game or use alt+tab to switch to some other windows games gpu and cpu usage generally comes down .. anyway, for ocing you woule need a god motherboard as well and for monitoring better use HWinfo software.



I can feel my CPU hindering my Gaming ..


I have my exams now and am planning to upgrade it on March 2014 
How much would it cost to get a decent CPU which doesn't affect the GPU and will support future GPU's if possible ? (approx.so that i will start saving money  )
Do i need to change the mobo too ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

TheMost said:


> I can feel my CPU hindering my Gaming ..
> I have my exams now and am planning to upgrade it on March 2014
> How much would it cost to get a decent CPU which doesn't affect the GPU and will support future GPU's if possible ? (approx.so that i will start saving money  )
> Do i need to change the mobo too ?



you need to have a good cpu+mobo. if you plan on upgrading on march 2014, create a thread in pc components/configurations by that time. Because new things get released and old ones get vanished.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi!,

I have a 1366*768 monitor , I need a new gpu for gaming( what else  )

My budget is flexible : 5-8.5k

The budget depends on my exam marks , unfortunately. But I would like to know all the same.Give cards at the lowest also to be safe.  

Games to be played: Arkham Origins, Assassin's Creed IV and other forthcoming games at this resolution. Please tell me at what settings I can play with the card.

Thanks!

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Hi!,
> 
> I have a 1366*768 monitor , I need a new gpu for gaming( what else  )
> 
> ...



which psu do you have?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Hi!,
> 
> I have a 1366*768 monitor , I need a new gpu for gaming( what else  )
> 
> ...



Look for HD5670 or HD6670.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2013)

for 8.5k the best would be HD 7750.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Hi!,
> 
> I have a 1366*768 monitor , I need a new gpu for gaming( what else  )
> 
> ...



Hd 6670 1gbb ddr5 @ 5.6K

hd 7750 1gb ddr5 @ 7k

Hd 7770 1gb ddr5 @ 8.5k


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 1, 2013)

With those cards, at what settings will I be able to play?

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

6670 - mix of high settings,hd 7750 - high , hd 7770 - ultra


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 1, 2013)

Even assassins creed iv and forthcoming ones like watch dogs?

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Even assassins creed iv and forthcoming ones like watch dogs?
> 
> Shiva



hd 7750/70 can handle Ac4, can't say about WD

Its all depends on individual taste,

if you are good tweaker of settings,then you can play any games at high


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> hd 7750/70 can handle Ac4, can't say about WD
> 
> Its all depends on individual taste,
> 
> if you are good tweaker of settings,then you can play any games at high



If you want more fps then we have to tweak the settings in the game like VSync,Motion Blur etc.


----------



## sainath (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys I'm in bit confusion.
Currently I'm having only Rs. 26000 to spend on my PC.
My current system is:

Intel Pentium G2020
Gigabyte H61M-DS2-DVI
2GB 1333mhz Kingston DDR3 RAM + 4GB 1333Mhz EVM
Antec VP450P PSU
LG DVD ROM
160GB HDD
Sapphire Radeon HD 6750 DDR3 2GB
OLD CRT Monitor
Iball Cabinet

All components are in warranty except Monitor, DVD Rom, Cabinet and HDD. I have bought CPU, MB, RAM before 2 months ago; GPU is 1.5yr old, and PSU is 1 month old.

I don't know which parts should I upgrade. I'm thinking to upgrade GPU, monitor and HDD (650 TI Boost, Dell S2240L and 500GB HDD). My question is - Will my Pentium G2020 will give bottleneck to 650TI Boost in gaming?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

It will not bottleneck in most games.Even it does - you will get playable fps


----------



## sainath (Dec 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It will not bottleneck in most games.Even it does - you will get playable fps



Thanks for quick reply. How much fps should I expect above 35+? Will my PSU will handle that GPU? Note that I'm going to add 500GB HDD along with my old 160GB.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 6, 2013)

PSU Will easily handle that thing.
as you have budget i am suggesting you following sell your G2020 and get I3 if possible because it will make huge difference in gaming IMO.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

sainath said:


> Thanks for quick reply. How much fps should I expect above 35+? Will my PSU will handle that GPU? Note that I'm going to add 500GB HDD along with my old 160GB.



depends on your games.
get r9 270x -15k
dell s2240l -8.8k
wd blue 1tb -4k
pentium may bottleneck in cpu intensive games. so better save some money and upgrade the cpu  to an i5 later,.that would be a wise choice , i guess


----------



## sainath (Dec 6, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> PSU Will easily handle that thing.
> as you have budget i am suggesting you following sell your G2020 and get I3 if possible because it will make huge difference in gaming IMO.





			
				rijinpk1 said:
			
		

> depends on your games.
> get r9 270x -15k
> dell s2240l -8.8k
> wd blue 1tb -4k
> pentium may bottleneck in cpu intensive games. so better save some money and upgrade the cpu to an i5 later,.that would be a wise choice , i guess



Thanks guys, I will surely consider your suggestions for upgrading my CPU later  . Where I will get R9 270x for 15k? Plz provide a link.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

sainath said:


> Thanks guys, I will surely consider your suggestions for upgrading my CPU later  . Where I will get R9 270x for 15k? Plz provide a link.



SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC (R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - - 19,500.00)


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 6, 2013)

sainath said:


> Thanks guys, I will surely consider your suggestions for upgrading my CPU later  . Where I will get R9 270x for 15k? Plz provide a link.



SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC (R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - - 19,500.00)
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X DC2 2GB DDR5 (R9270X-DC2-2GD5 - R9270X-DC2-2GD5 - - 22,500.00)


----------



## sainath (Dec 6, 2013)

@ASHISH65 & Kartikoli Thank you for links


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 7, 2013)

Is the POWERCOLOR GRAPHICS CARD HD 7750 1GB DDR5 good? it is the cheapest among the other brands. Is there any difference between it and the Sapphire vesion?

POWERCOLOR GRAPHICS CARD HD 7750 1GB DDR5 (AX7750 1GBD5-DH - AX7750 1GBD5-DH - - 6,990.00)

Does the powercolour version of HD7770 differ in any way with the Sapphire one?

*mdcomputers.in/powercolor-graphic-card-hd7770-1gb-gddr5-128bit.html?filter_name=hd 7770

*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-hd-7770-1gb-ddr5.html?filter_name=hd 7770

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Is the POWERCOLOR GRAPHICS CARD HD 7750 1GB DDR5 good? it is the cheapest among the other brands. Is there any difference between it and the Sapphire vesion?
> 
> POWERCOLOR GRAPHICS CARD HD 7750 1GB DDR5 (AX7750 1GBD5-DH - AX7750 1GBD5-DH - - 6,990.00)
> 
> ...



Not sure of Powercolor's A.S.S. in India. better get Asus or Sapphire.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Not sure of Powercolor's A.S.S. in India. better get Asus or Sapphire.



I see, but gaming / performance wise?

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I see, but gaming / performance wise?
> 
> Shiva



both have same specs and therefore should have same performance.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Not sure of Powercolor's A.S.S. in India. better get Asus or Sapphire.


Abacus Peripherals handle RMA for Power Color


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Abacus Peripherals handle RMA for Power Color



it is not about who handles, but how they handles.


----------



## aal-ok (Dec 12, 2013)

I have intel gma 4500 and penrium ual xore t3200 @2.0ghZ WHICH game can I run

I have intel gma 4500 and pentium dual core t3200 @2.0ghZ WHICH games can I run


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2013)

Will the R9 270X run on this config?

-Core 2 Duo E8400 3 GHz
-4 GB DDR2 RAM 667 MHz
-Asus P5GCMX/1333 motherboard
-Corsair TX650M PSU


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Will the R9 270X run on this config?
> 
> -Core 2 Duo E8400 3 GHz
> -4 GB DDR2 RAM 667 MHz
> ...



yes.Your cpu might bottleneck in few games.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I plan on upgrading my CPU/Motherboard and RAM in the next few months but I was wondering whether I should upgrade my GPU now or later.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, I plan on upgrading my CPU/Motherboard and RAM in the next few months but I was wondering whether I should upgrade my GPU now or later.



your total budget for everything?


----------



## AyanChoudhury (Dec 14, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a new GPU under 10500.... 
So which one will be "the best" for me? The budget is very strict and can't be stretched  ..
Please also, include a link to the specified GPU in flipkart...
thank you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

AyanChoudhury said:


> I am thinking of buying a new GPU under 10500....
> So which one will be "the best" for me? The budget is very strict and can't be stretched  ..
> Please also, include a link to the specified GPU in flipkart...
> thank you.



hd 7790 at 9.8k


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2013)

AyanChoudhury said:


> I am thinking of buying a new GPU under 10500....
> So which one will be "the best" for me? The budget is very strict and can't be stretched  ..
> Please also, include a link to the specified GPU in flipkart...
> thank you.



Flipkart has only cards from XFX at 10.4k which you should not get .. better look for brands like Sapphire, Asus or HiS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hd 7790 at 9.8k



+1 for HD7790. Try to get Asus' card under 10.5k, however, if it isn't available go for Sapphire's card. Asus offers better cooler which will help in overclocking the card.



rijinpk1 said:


> hd 7790 at 9.8k



+1 for HD7790. Try to get Asus' card under 10.5k, however, if it isn't available go for Sapphire's card. Asus offers better cooler which will help in overclocking the card.

BTW you'll get lower prices locally compared to Flipkart.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your total budget for everything?



I am planning incremental upgrades. I already purchased a TX650M psu, then I will buy a case and then the rest of the components. Therefore, I haven't thought about the budget yet. Will decide whenever I am ready to buy something.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Will the R9 270X run on this config?
> 
> -Core 2 Duo E8400 3 GHz
> -4 GB DDR2 RAM 667 MHz
> ...



I feel like a 945G chipset based motherboard is little too old for the gpu so better stick with your cpu+mobo+ram upgrade plan first ... anyway, you may run a R9 270x on your motherboard to let us know if it runs on a pci-e 1.0 / 1.1 motherboard or not


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 18, 2013)

What is the minimum psu required for a HD 7750/70/90? Please post the links also.

Thanks!

Shiva


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

generally any 300-350w psu is enough for 7750, for 7770/90 any decent 400-500w psu should do the job though all of these depends on the cpu and the other components you have.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What is the minimum psu required for a HD 7750/70/90? Please post the links also.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shiva



Antec VP450P: Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com
Corsair CX430v2: Corsair SMPS CX430 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

I recommend Antec VP450P because CX430v2 is overpriced on Flipkart.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

Customs Versions of R9 290




Y U NO ARRIVE IN INDIA????!!!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anyone compare performance and price(India) of HD7770 1GB and R7 270X 2GB ?
I want 8K card with at least 2GB VRAM.
3GB or 4GB will be better but they will cost sky high I guess.
Please don't suggest GT630 4GB.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Can anyone compare performance and price(India) of HD7770 1GB and R7 270X 2GB ?
> I want 8K card with at least 2GB VRAM.
> 3GB or 4GB will be better but they will cost sky high I guess.
> Please don't suggest GT630 4GB.



R7 260x costs ~11.5k, so 270X will definitely be ~14k. HD7770 is your best bet. BTW 260 has been announced for January-end 2014 launch, so you may want to wait for it.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 19, 2013)

What about GTX-650Ti? I got a quote of 8.3k for the 1GB variant from Gainward.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> What about GTX-650Ti? I got a quote of 8.3k for the 1GB variant from Gainward.



No idea about it's A.S.S. in India. Even the website doesn't list any service centers. I would suggest to avoid it.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> generally any 300-350w psu is enough for 7750, for 7770/90 any decent 400-500w psu should do the job though all of these depends on the cpu and the other components you have.



Thanks for the info. Am most likely buying the Antec VP450P that harshill suggested.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Antec VP450P: Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com
> Corsair CX430v2: Corsair SMPS CX430 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> I recommend Antec VP450P because CX430v2 is overpriced on Flipkart.



Is it a good choice to buy from WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: instead ? Am asking since their prices are cheaper. 

Thanks in Advance!

Shiva


----------



## Arnab (Dec 20, 2013)

Of course they are trusted!



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Thanks for the info. Am most likely buying the Antec VP450P that harshill suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Thanks for the info. Am most likely buying the Antec VP450P that harshill suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they are trustworthy. But, confirm the product availability on call before placing the order as they sometimes do not update their website.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

Is Galaxy GTX760 2GB stock GPU any better to buy? I mean this as it is very cheap that's why: Buy Online Galaxy NVIDIA GTX 760 2GB DDR5 Graphic Cards in India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Is Galaxy GTX760 2GB stock GPU any better to buy? I mean this as it is very cheap that's why: Buy Online Galaxy NVIDIA GTX 760 2GB DDR5 Graphic Cards in India



you better buy from reputed brands like zotac,asus etc. if there is a service center for galaxy cards near your home, then there is no problem in getting that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you better buy from reputed brands like zotac,asus etc. if there is a service center for galaxy cards near your home, then there is no problem in getting that.



Galaxy is imported by Technology and Gadgets(TAG) in India and it has its branches in:

[h=1]Branches[/h]   
 Mumbai ( Head Office )​ *technologyandgadgets.com/TAG/img/dod.jpg [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bengaluru [/FONT]​ *technologyandgadgets.com/TAG/img/dod.jpg [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chennai[/FONT]​   
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10/11, Atmaram Bldg, 1St Flr[/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pavwala Lane, Grant Road ( E ) [/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mumbi-400 004.[/FONT]​  
 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [email]info@technologyandgadgets.com[/EMAIL][/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tel[/FONT]*​ :
									: [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 23823331
									 +91 [/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]23823332[/FONT]​ 
 
  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7/8, Sandeep Plaza, 3rd Floor, [/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]P. P. Lane, S. P.Road,[/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bengaluru - 560 002[/FONT]​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [email]bangalore@technologyandgadgets.com[/EMAIL][/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tel
									Mobile[/FONT]*​ :
									: [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 80 41713717[/FONT]
									[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 9341053100[/FONT]​ 
 
  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Old No: 10, New No: 2 [/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rajagopal Lane Chintadripet [/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chennai - 600 002[/FONT]​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [email]chennai@technologyandgadgets.com[/EMAIL][/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tel[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mobile[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 44 42324216 / 17[/FONT]
									[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  +91 9380303100[/FONT]​ 
 
       *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hyderabad[/FONT]*​   *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pune[/FONT]*​   *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ahmedabad[/FONT]*​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]220 B, Block, 'A' , 2nd Floor[/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chenoy Trade Center, Park Lane,[/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hyderabad - 500 003[/FONT]​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [email]hyderabad@technologyandgadgets.com[/EMAIL][/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tel[/FONT]*​ :
									: [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 8885503100
									 +91 40-66146035[/FONT]​ 
 
 *technologyandgadgets.com/TAG/img/dod.jpg 
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Shop No.73, Gr. Flr, Prestige Point,, [/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]283, Shukrawar Peth Nr. Chinchechi Talim Chowk[/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pune - 411 002.[/FONT]​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [email]rupam@amienterprises.in[/EMAIL][/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mobile[/FONT]*​ :[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 9822081314[/FONT]
 
 *technologyandgadgets.com/TAG/img/dod.jpg 
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10, Sonal Society,[/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nr.Sonal Char Rasta,Gurukul,[/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ahmedabad- 400 052[/FONT]​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [email]dgplanet@gmail.com[/EMAIL][/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mobile[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] +91 9825752555[/FONT]​ 
 
 
 

*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                      Delhi[/FONT]*     
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technology And Gadgets[/FONT]*​  [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mr. A.K. Chauhan[/FONT]​  
 *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email[/FONT]*​ : [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]delhi@technologyandgadgets.com[/FONT]​  *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tel[/FONT]*​ :[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+91 08826861510[/FONT]



 They have only the stock model which is already available in primeabgb for Rs.18,999 but in Hyderabad they are saying it costs about Rs.20,500 which is on par with Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP @ 20700 from mdcomputers.I think Zotac is much better than galaxy right in terms of warranty, model wise and performance wise also.

Galaxy GTX760 2GB -18,999(primeabgb)
                           -20,500(Hyderabad)
Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP -20,700(mdcomputers)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

who handles rma of galaxy cards? it is not related to the importers.
zotac gives 5 years of warranty which make any one tension free for long years. remember to register within 14 days of purchase.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

AMP edition is oc version of 760, i think its worth the price + 2 year extra warranty.i would say go for zotac.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> AMP edition is oc version of 760, i think its worth the price + 2 year extra warranty.i would say go for zotac.



Yes that's what I was thinking and decided to go for Zotac where the MSI ones are too over priced and you all know the RMA of MSI.
On the primeabgb it is written that free shipping from 25th to 4th of Jan. So if I buy on 20thJan I will have to pay shipping right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking and decided to go for Zotac where the MSI ones are too over priced and you all know the RMA of MSI.
> On the primeabgb it is written that free shipping from 25th to 4th of Jan. So if I buy on 20thJan I will have to pay shipping right?



yup


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

yes you have pay shipping charges.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> zotac gives 5 years of warranty which make any one tension free for long years. remember to register within 14 days of purchase.



Without registration 2 years ?


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 25, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Without registration 2 years ?



thats why i had to reduce 11k for a 4 month old 770 amp (chk erodov or TE)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Without registration 2 years ?



yup. but registration is  a 2 minute process. 14 days are more than enough.



kartikoli said:


> thats why i had to reduce 11k for a 4 month old 770 amp (chk erodov or TE)



why didnt you register your product? why are you selling your 770?


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> yup. but registration is  a 2 minute process. 14 days are more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> why didnt you register your product? why are you selling your 770?


forgot and it cant be dont after 14days ..... degrading it to 7950/580/760 as i need some cash for other stuffs which i dont want to spend from my saving (these online purchase can really push you to limits) also not much of good games these days 

i gave completed BF4/COD 10 with eyecandy


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> forgot and it cant be dont after 14days ..... degrading it to 7950/580/760 as i need some cash for other stuffs which i dont want to spend from my saving (these online purchase can really push you to limits) also not much of good games these days
> 
> i gave completed BF4/COD 10 with eyecandy




sure ,registration cant be done after 14 days? i got my psu warranty extended even though i did not register my product within 14 days of purchase. you could have tried it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

yes no registration after 14 days for zotac gpu


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 25, 2013)

I have came to know that a local member registered his warranty after 8 months but I dont know how


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> I have came to know that a local member registered his warranty after 8 months but I dont know how



you should have tried anyway


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> I have came to know that a local member registered his warranty after 8 months but I dont know how



a hacker may be


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Why the power draw between 270x and 280x is about 100w. Is 280x so power hungry? Can I get any less power hungry version of 280x.Like 270 are there any 280 GPU? I noticed the difference in a PSU calculator.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Why the power draw between 270x and 280x is about 100w. Is 280x so power hungry? Can I get any less power hungry version of 280x.Like 270 are there any 280 GPU? I noticed the difference in a PSU calculator.


Yes the r9 280x has a TDP of about 250watts while r9 270x (2xPEG) has a TDP of 180watts,
and interestingly r9 270 has a TDP of just 150 watts (1xPEG)

in my point of view either of 280x or 270 are of great value


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Why the power draw between 270x and 280x is about 100w. Is 280x so power hungry? Can I get any less power hungry version of 280x.Like 270 are there any 280 GPU? I noticed the difference in a PSU calculator.



R9 280x = HD 7970 GE
R9 280 = HD 7950
R9 270x = HD 7870
R9 270 = HD 7850

now every R9 cards has got some little clock speed boost - that's all.


----------



## amjath (Jan 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> R9 280x = HD 7970 GE
> *R9 280* = HD 7950
> R9 270x = HD 7870
> R9 270 = HD 7850
> ...



is there a R9 280??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> is there a R9 280??



yep - Radeon R9 280 | VideoCardz.com

It will come soon in market


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> R9 280x = HD 7970 GE
> R9 280 = HD 7950
> *R9 270x = HD 7870*
> *R9 270 = HD 7850*
> ...



r9 270x = hd7870 GHz edition
r9 270= HD7870-1xPeg connector

See Tom's and Guru3d report


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> r9 270x = hd7870 GHz edition
> r9 270= HD7870-1xPeg connector
> 
> See Tom's and Guru3d report



What is 1xPeg connector?


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> What is 1xPeg connector?



*www.google.co.in/search?q=peg+conn...j4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

its not too tough to google it, right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> *www.google.co.in/search?q=peg+conn...j4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
> 
> its not too tough to google it, right?



That means only 1 pin or it could have been easier if anybody says 1pin or 2 pins.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> R9 280x = HD 7970 GE
> R9 280 = HD 7950
> R9 270x = HD 7870
> R9 270 = HD 7850
> ...



And what about the low end ?
R7 260X
R7 260
R7 250 ...


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> And what about the low end ?
> R7 260X
> R7 260
> R7 250 ...



R7 260X (HD7790 with 100MHz boost)


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

Revolution said:


> And what about the low end ?
> R7 260X
> R7 260
> R7 250 ...



adding upto the above post :

R7 260 = This is a little interesting stuff  and sits between R7 260x and HD 7770 .. architecture wise it's more similar with HD 7790 [ GCN 1.1 ] but has reduced shader count of 768.
R7 250 = Oland XT gpu with 384 SP count it's less powerful than HD7750 but is a little better than HD7730 [~2%]
R7 240 = Oland Pro gpu with 320 SP count, equipped with only DDR3 memory and performance wise even slower than a HD6670 GDDR5.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 12, 2014)

Interesting.
Now,price will decide who gonna win again,AMD or Nvidia.
I'm planning to upgrade in next 6 month with as usual low budget of 8K.
Hope I will get a good card of at least 2GB VRAM with DDR5.

BTW,will mantle provide any boost for old cards ?
What system we need to get benefit from upcoming mantle ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Interesting.
> Now,price will decide who gonna win again,AMD or Nvidia.
> I'm planning to upgrade in next 6 month with as usual low budget of 8K.
> Hope I will get a good card of at least 2GB VRAM with DDR5.
> ...



mantle is supported by current GCN based gpus.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

This article states GCN is NOT a requirement for Mantle: AMD Mantle API does not require GCN - Will work with Nvidia Graphic Cards
is it true?

Edit: NO. AMD's Mantle page says GCN is required for mantle.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Interesting.
> Now,price will decide who gonna win again,AMD or Nvidia.
> I'm planning to upgrade in next 6 month with as usual low budget of 8K.
> Hope I will get a good card of at least 2GB VRAM with DDR5.
> ...



Now you can get GTX-650Ti 2GB (non BOOST edition) for ~ 9k.
So, after 6 months you can expect 650Ti Boost for around the same price.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 12, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Now you can get GTX-650Ti 2GB (non BOOST edition) for ~ 9k.
> So, after 6 months you can expect 650Ti Boost for around the same price.



Hope so.
Last time I was thinking of same about 9800GT.
But,u know what happened ?
I ended up with HD5670 cos 9800GT was not available after 6 month and all new model came which were almost like old wine in  anew bottle.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

How is this Zotac GTX 660 for 14.4k:

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 2GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

Sorry I should have mentioned that I would be using it with i5-4670 and Asus H87 Pro. I am looking for something around 15k to play games at 1080p.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is this Zotac GTX 660 for 14.4k:
> 
> ...



your psu? for 15.5k  you can get 270x . but mention your psu.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> your psu? for 15.5k  you can get 270x . but mention your psu.




I have ordered a Seasonic 650W (M12II), and they are sending over a 750W as 650W was out of stock. That should suffice.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I have ordered a Seasonic 650W (M12II), and they are sending over a 750W as 650W was out of stock. That should suffice.



then go for 270x .


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> then go for 270x .



Thanks! Can you please provide any specific models to look for? I can see some for around 18k online.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Thanks! Can you please provide any specific models to look for? I can see some for around 18k online.



I think HIS is cheaper. try locally. buy from zotac,asus,sapphire,HIs and gigabyte. skip xfx ,  msi etc.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> I think HIS is cheaper. try locally. buy from *​zotac*,asus,sapphire,HIs and gigabyte. skip xfx ,  msi etc.



Zotac don't make AMD cards


----------



## amjath (Jan 15, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Thanks! Can you please provide any specific models to look for? I can see some for around 18k online.



For ~16k u can find it in mdcomputers.in
Can't post a link since the site is not accessible from mobile


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Zotac don't make AMD cards



sorry...my bad


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will look for these in Park Lane this weekend then.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2014)

Park Lane ! ? Why not in Chandni / GC Avenue area where you supposed to or you can have a look at this website.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Park Lane ! ? Why not in Chandni / GC Avenue area where you supposed to or you can have a look at this website.



I was talking about Park Lane, Hyderabad. I guess you thought I was in Koltata. 
Thanks for the link though!

I have purchased an i5 4670k and an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 instead of the ones I mentioned earlier, and now I am thinking of getting a 280X. I have checked the Cards online and I like the ASUS R9 280X DCII TOP. I will finalize something and get soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I was talking about Park Lane, Hyderabad. I guess you thought I was in Koltata.
> Thanks for the link though!
> 
> I have purchased an i5 4670k and an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 instead of the ones I mentioned earlier, and now I am thinking of getting a 280X. I have checked the Cards online and I like the ASUS R9 280X DCII TOP. I will finalize something and get soon.



for how much are you getting asus r9 280x DCII TOP?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> for how much are you getting asus r9 280x DCII TOP?



I have not checked locally, but on MDComputers it is around 26k. Will have to wait for a good deal it seems.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I have not checked locally, but on MDComputers it is around 26k. Will have to wait for a good deal it seems.



should be cheaper locally. try as many as shops you can.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I was talking about Park Lane, Hyderabad. I guess you thought I was in Koltata.
> Thanks for the link though!
> 
> I have purchased an i5 4670k and an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 instead of the ones I mentioned earlier, and now I am thinking of getting a 280X. I have checked the Cards online and I like the ASUS R9 280X DCII TOP. I will finalize something and get soon.



why not get the non TOP version which should save you some 2000 bucks and you can always manually oc it for better performance.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> why not get the non TOP version which should save you some 2000 bucks and you can always manually oc it for better performance.



Would HIS card at 22.5k be better option than Asus non TOP version?


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

If you don't mind the 2 years warranty.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> If you don't mind the 2 years warranty.



they provide 3 years of warranty in india. It is the US citizens missing one year


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

Is Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB or GTX 660 good for gaming? How much warranty does these Galaxy GPU give in India?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2014)

It will behave like a normal GTX 650 Ti Boost unless there is a good amount of overclocking. And Galaxy provides 3 years of warranty.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> If you don't mind the 2 years warranty.



I have ordered the TOP version of Asus R9 280X from PrimeABGB. 

Thank you everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

How much did it cost?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much did it cost?



26.5k from PrimeABGB. Couldn't find it locally, and was not much willing to wait 

Now I may need another UPS it seems (I have one Intex Armour 725).


----------



## Arnab (Jan 21, 2014)

My friend is asking ; IS IT POSSIBLE TO X FIRE MSI 7870 TWIN FROZR III WITH R9 270X WITH BOOST 2 GB ??

please advise me ASAP, he is making me freak out


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

Arnab said:


> My friend is asking ; IS IT POSSIBLE TO X FIRE MSI 7870 TWIN FROZR III WITH R9 270X WITH BOOST 2 GB ??
> 
> please advise me ASAP, he is making me freak out



yes..


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

^^ adding up to the previous suggestion - have a look at this link :
AMD Radeon 7000 and Radeon R200 Series Mixed CrossFire Testing - Legit Reviews



rijinpk1 said:


> they provide 3 years of warranty in india. It is the US citizens missing one year



same as sapphire, eh 



aniket.cain said:


> I have ordered the TOP version of Asus R9 280X from PrimeABGB.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the suggestions!



well congrats then


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ adding up to the previous suggestion - have a look at this link :
> AMD Radeon 7000 and Radeon R200 Series Mixed CrossFire Testing - Legit Reviews
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I received it yesterday, and plugged it right in. Everything went right in one try. Thank god! This was my first time assembling a system. 

Played a little Arkham Origins and NFS Rivals and some Dota 2 last night. Quite happy with the card!


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 22, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Thanks! I received it yesterday, and plugged it right in. Everything went right in one try. Thank god! This was my first time assembling a system.
> 
> Played a little Arkham Origins and NFS Rivals and some Dota 2 last night. Quite happy with the card!


Hi Aniket from Aniket 
I also bought the same card. good choice 

here is the link of fps i got on different games- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179622-gaming-pc-55k-2.html#post2058760


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 22, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Hi Aniket from Aniket
> I also bought the same card. good choice
> 
> here is the link of fps i got on different games- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179622-gaming-pc-55k-2.html#post2058760



Hi Aniket! 

We have the same monitors too. 

Did you get the voucher for free games with this card? I called PrimeABGB (I purchased online from them) and they said it is not provided with 280X, though I am pretty sure it is. Aren't we supposed to get 3 free games via coupon code redemption?


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 22, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi Aniket!
> 
> We have the same monitors too.
> 
> Did you get the voucher for free games with this card? I called PrimeABGB (I purchased online from them) and they said it is not provided with 280X, though I am pretty sure it is. Aren't we supposed to get 3 free games via coupon code redemption?



Unfortunately this Radeaon Bundle scheme was not available for R9 series in India or was expired


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 22, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Unfortunately this Radeaon Bundle scheme was not available for R9 series in India or was expired



I can see this offer available at MDComputers though...


----------



## Arnab (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, I am having r9 290 ASUS Stock Version. But, what amazes me is how you are getting farcry 3 75 fps at all Ultra Graphics settings. 
While i am getting 80 max 48 minimum. 





anikkket said:


> Hi Aniket from Aniket
> I also bought the same card. good choice
> 
> here is the link of fps i got on different games- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179622-gaming-pc-55k-2.html#post2058760


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am getting a used Sapphire 6950 Dirt3 Edition with 8 months warranty left for *8.5K*. Should I get it?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Hey, I am having r9 290 ASUS Stock Version. But, what amazes me is how you are getting farcry 3 75 fps at all Ultra Graphics settings.
> While i am getting 80 max 48 minimum.



you are expecting more FPS or he should get less FPS ??   , may be he still has some settings to crank up, like HDAO, i get 41 FPS min and 84 Max in ultra ( 84 at no fight, walking or driving down road, in a a boat on sea or swimming). i have max buffered frame set as 5 and view distance almost full. at 8 MSAA. Avg FPS varies from 54~68


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 23, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I can see this offer available at MDComputers though...


I bought HIS 280X from MD Computers ........ I know the offer is not valid now


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Hey, I am having r9 290 ASUS Stock Version. But, what amazes me is how you are getting farcry 3 75 fps at all Ultra Graphics settings.
> While i am getting 80 max 48 minimum.



your cpu is not as good as an i5.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Hey, I am having r9 290 ASUS Stock Version. But, what amazes me is how you are getting farcry 3 75 fps at all Ultra Graphics settings.
> While i am getting 80 max 48 minimum.



your cpu is weaker than his i5 buddy

It's time to upgrade your cpu 

or try OC


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2014)

FX-8150 needs to be overclocked to match the performance of a R9 290, a card made for 2560X1440 resolution. Overclock the Chip to around 4.2GHz. Even a cheap cooler like Hyper 212 EVO is sufficient for that. I suggest you to get a more powerful cooler like Deepcool Assassin or Ice Blade pro.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am getting a used Sapphire 6950 Dirt3 Edition with 8 months warranty left for *8.5K*. Should I get it?



you've got the Green Signal.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> you've got the Green Signal.



Thanks topgear. Deal already fixed.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> you've got the Green Signal.



how close will HD6950 perform compared to latest GPU's in a comparative scale?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> how close will HD6950 perform compared to latest GPU's in a comparative scale?



It performs similar to gtx 650ti boost


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 24, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> It performs similar to gtx 650ti boost



then GTX650Ti Boost in 8.5K is a thumbs up deal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> then GTX650Ti Boost in 8.5K is a thumbs up deal



provided less warranty and increased power consumption.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2014)

Where is 650ti boost available for <10k?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Where is 650ti boost available for <10k?





> I am getting a used Sapphire 6950 Dirt3 Edition with 8 months warranty left for *8.5K. Should I get it?*


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 24, 2014)

what i noticed common between two guys here in TDF who post most in PC and stuff suggestion threads, is they both have two occurrences  of "sh"  in their forum name, have only one occurance of  "ï"  and both have one  of the 6X series in number as last two characters in their names


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> what i noticed common between two guys here in TDF who post most in PC and stuff suggestion threads, is they both have two occurrences  of "sh"  in their forum name, have only one occurance of  "ï"  and both have one  of the 6X series in number as last two characters in their names


----------



## snap (Jan 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> what i noticed common between two guys here in TDF who post most in PC and stuff suggestion threads, is they both have two occurrences  of "sh"  in their forum name, have only one occurance of  "ï"  and both have one  of the 6X series in number as last two characters in their names



whoa


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Where is 650ti boost available for <10k?



Min price may be 13K and little better that new R7 260X.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

@sam_738844; nice find lol.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 27, 2014)

Any difference between the 650 ti Boost and Amp edition? Performance or spec wise?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any difference between the 650 ti Boost and Amp edition? Performance or spec wise?



Gtx 650ti boost is around 15-17 % faster than gtx 650ti AMP edition


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Where is 650ti boost available for <10k?



Galaxy GTX650Ti 2GB @ 9450,
Galaxy GTX650Ti 2GB @ 12250,
Galaxy GTX760GC 2GB @ 19450.
All at the Galaxy distributor which is TAG.



ASHISH65 said:


> Gtx 650ti boost is around 15-17 % faster than gtx 650ti AMP edition



GTX650Ti 2GB AMP Edition is 128-bit whereas GTX650Ti Boost 2GB is 192-bit buddy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any difference between the 650 ti Boost and Amp edition? Performance or spec wise?



get the boost if you plan on getting one.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> GTX650Ti 2GB AMP Edition is 128-bit whereas GTX650Ti Boost 2GB is 192-bit buddy.



so what you want to conclude ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> so what you want to conclude ?



That Boost is better.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *That Boost is better*.



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/vampires-kiss_zps3dd0f31f.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/vampires-kiss_zps3dd0f31f.jpg



lolhe deserved more than this


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/vampires-kiss_zps3dd0f31f.jpg



i can't stop


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/vampires-kiss_zps3dd0f31f.jpg



Perfect reply!


----------



## Airecho (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a HP Pavillion n012tx . It has 4 GB RAM and both Intel graphics accelerator and Nvidia GE Force740m but it only uses the Intel graphics accelerator. Due to it I m not able to play even HD videos and my screen resolution which I get is also 1366×768 max. Please show me a way as to how make my laptop use NVIDIA as the only graphics provider?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 29, 2014)

If HP Pavillion n012tx has Optimus, 
which i believe it has, then automatically it will switch between integrated graphics and nvidia GPU while running 3D applications/games. If you think there is a problem with this, you can go to nvidia control panel and check which applications are preferring the integrated graphics where as they should do otherwise. Also check with GPU-Z if you're GPU is working properly and update drivers if necessary. You can manually force one application to run in nvidia processor from NVCPL. what is you're native screen resolution?


----------



## Airecho (Jan 29, 2014)

My native screen resolution is 1366 × 768


----------



## Airecho (Jan 29, 2014)

My Nvidia control panel is not opening and it says your monitor is not attached to Nvidia GPU


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2014)

Airecho said:


> My Nvidia control panel is not opening and it says your monitor is not attached to Nvidia GPU



Update ur drivers, if not working reinstall updated drivers
go to run -> dxdiag and check whether ur gpu is detected or not


----------



## Airecho (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanx. ..i updated the drivers and enabled the Nvidia driver .... Looks like they were disabled somehow. .... And now my laptop I think itself switches between Intel and nvidia


----------



## redmanc (Feb 3, 2014)

So, my HD4850 just died. I'm planning to replace it equivalent or better GPU as a stop gap measure for 1-2 years til a big upgrade. Any recommendations? will be keeping the budget as low as possible.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 3, 2014)

redmanc said:


> So, my HD4850 just died. I'm planning to replace it equivalent or better GPU as a stop gap measure for 1-2 years til a big upgrade. Any recommendations? will be keeping the budget as low as possible.



Hd 7790 @ 10k

Gtx 660 @ 13.5k

R9 270x @ 15.5k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2014)

redmanc said:


> So, my HD4850 just died. I'm planning to replace it equivalent or better GPU as a stop gap measure for 1-2 years til a big upgrade. Any recommendations? will be keeping the budget as low as possible.



Post your PC config especially model of you PSU.


----------



## redmanc (Feb 3, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Hd 7790 @ 10k
> 
> Gtx 660 @ 13.5k
> 
> R9 270x @ 15.5k



Thanks for the recommendation, I've a C2D 3.0GHz, CM 600w PSU. Not sure if I'd like to spend 10k on this ancient system considering I may upgrade in a year. 
For the time being, planning to play games such as FIFA, F1, AC and the like.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Post your PC config especially model of you PSU.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 3, 2014)

Get the hd6670 @6.2k

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 3, 2014)

redmanc said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I've a C2D 3.0GHz, CM 600w PSU. Not sure if I'd like to spend 10k on this ancient system considering I may upgrade in a year.
> For the time being, planning to play games such as FIFA, F1, AC and the like.



get hd 7750  at aronud 6.5k if you upgrade in an year...


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

redmanc said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I've a C2D 3.0GHz, CM 600w PSU. Not sure if I'd like to spend 10k on this ancient system considering I may upgrade in a year.
> For the time being, planning to play games such as FIFA, F1, AC and the like.



Ah, get the best gpu you can buy .. sure C2D is going to bottleneck it's performance but still the performance is not going to suck. When you will  get a new config 1 year later  the gpu will feel like money spent well.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

i just had this build in mind (im not buying)
fx 4300-6.2k
gigabyte ga78LMTs2pt- 3.1k
kingston value ram- 2.6k
antec vp550-3.8k
some 500gb hdd- 3.3k
antec vsk 4000b- 1.8k

so which of these GPU will be best?
SApphire 7790 1gb ddr5- 9.3k 
HIS r7 260x 1gb ddr5- 9.9k?

the total will be 31k...
PS. is there anything wrong with the config? i just wanted the cheapest components...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i just had this build in mind (im not buying)
> fx 4300-6.2k
> gigabyte ga78LMTs2pt- 3.1k
> kingston value ram- 2.6k
> ...



Get r7 260x there

Change cpu to Fx 6300

For HDD- wd blue 500gb


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get r7 260x there
> Change cpu to Fx 6300
> For HDD- wd blue 500gb


ok..i had wd blue in my mind too...
BTW is 260x comparable to 650ti boost?
and does it support mantle??
P.S. and if i get the 6300 will i have to be changing the mobo? or wil this suffice, given that i dont wanna OC or do any future upgrades i only need a barebones mobo...
thanks for such a quick reply


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

Get this mobo - ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

ofcourse fx 6300 will support it. Gtx 650ti boost > r9 260x > hd 7790


yes you get mantle support


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 10, 2014)

R9 270 X, r7 260x or R9 260X, r7 260?, r9 270?, i just need a r6 series to completely destroy users with a confusion bomb from AMD nomenclature


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

It's R7 260x only and you missed the R7 250x and non X . Still there's R8 left. So the possibilities are endless and sky is the limit


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 25, 2014)

hey guys i bought a used zotac gt 630 synergy 2gb ddr3 for rs 2.7k..
i am testing it now the games run great..but im worried about the temps, the prev. owner warned me about the temps..
it it sitting idle at 47c....is it too high? the case is crappy with no fans for airflow...

- - - Updated - - -

it is touching 70 while gaming under fullload...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> hey guys i bought a used zotac gt 630 synergy 2gb ddr3 for rs 2.7k..
> i am testing it now the games run great..but im worried about the temps, the prev. owner warned me about the temps..
> it it sitting idle at 47c....is it too high? the case is crappy with no fans for airflow...
> 
> ...



70 under load is fine. but idle temps are little higher.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 25, 2014)

yep thats what i though...it isnt crossing 69 though..til how much is a card considered to be safe?? 85?
and also what should be the normal temp/?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yep thats what i though...it isnt crossing 69 though..til how much is a card considered to be safe?? 85?
> and also what should be the normal temp/?



idle temps should be little higher than your room temperature.
load temp under 85C is fine.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 26, 2014)

I currently have a Sapphire Radeon 6970 2Gb, but its starting to show its age in almost all modern titles. So i was thinking of replacing it something modern, preferably less than 30k. Also want to sell my card off, if anyone's interested . Any suggestions


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> I currently have a Sapphire Radeon 6970 2Gb, but its starting to show its age in almost all modern titles. So i was thinking of replacing it something modern, preferably less than 30k. Also want to sell my card off, if anyone's interested . Any suggestions


Can you give us your CPU/RAM/SMPS config?


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 26, 2014)

tkin said:


> Can you give us your CPU/RAM/SMPS config?



i5-2500k, 4GB corsair vengeance, corsair TX-850V2 (not 100% sure abt model but it is 850W, desktop currently in another city)


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> i5-2500k, 4GB corsair vengeance, corsair TX-850V2 (not 100% sure abt model but it is 850W, desktop currently in another city)


You can get R9 290 for about 31k, but honestly speaking, if you game at 1080p then a R9 280X is enough, that'll set you back by 22k and will run all game smoothly. Buying a high end nVidia card is worthless in India because the competitor to 280X , the GTX770 costs 32k 

Here's a comparison between 280X and 290: AnandTech | Bench - GPU14

As you can see from above the 280X can play all games at maximum quality @1080p and maintain a solid 60FPS+ throughout, so no need to spend 10k extra for a 290 imho. Better spend the extra money to add another 4GB RAM if you like, or just keep the cash.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 26, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> i5-2500k, 4GB corsair vengeance, corsair TX-850V2 (not 100% sure abt model but it is 850W, desktop currently in another city)


as Tkin said get R9 280x + 4GB ram


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 26, 2014)

tkin said:


> You can get R9 290 for about 31k, but honestly speaking, if you game at 1080p then a R9 280X is enough, that'll set you back by 22k and will run all game smoothly. Buying a high end nVidia card is worthless in India because the competitor to 280X , the GTX770 costs 32k
> 
> Here's a comparison between 280X and 290: AnandTech | Bench - GPU14
> 
> As you can see from above the 280X can play all games at maximum quality @1080p and maintain a solid 60FPS+ throughout, so no need to spend 10k extra for a 290 imho. Better spend the extra money to add another 4GB RAM if you like, or just keep the cash.



I can actually get stuff from any country abroad too, and I want to go for a 3 monitor setup..... What would the damages look like on that ? Because I have the money to spend, I just felt 30k would be a good investment for atleast the next 3 years. If someething beefier is needed, and is worth it, I can spend a lot more


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> I can actually get stuff from any country abroad too, and I want to go for a 3 monitor setup..... What would the damages look like on that ? Because I have the money to spend, I just felt 30k would be a good investment for atleast the next 3 years. If someething beefier is needed, and is worth it, I can spend a lot more



for multi monitor, get 290 eyes closed.280x wont be able to cut on multi monitor setups. getting abroad will void your warranty. better you get it from here.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

^^ He has no budget cap, So why limit his options ? 

@*anaklusmos* - for ultimate gaming get EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition 
Review: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 11

or else at-least settle for the Classifies Ed. - forget VFM ! with price like this you are only paying for top notch performance and those extra few FPS.


----------



## yogeshkkw (Feb 27, 2014)

I have very difficult query.
I have ZOTAC 210 DDR3 1GB GRAPHIC CARD.
I am buying Radeon R7 250 which is 1GB DDR5.
My motherboard is SLI and Crossfirex.
Can i join DDR3 with DDR5?
If yes then how would be the performance.
Are there any chances of Hardware problem if they are not compatible?Risky?

If anyone has done this before practically then please email me.



My config-
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
4 GB DDR3 RAM
AOC 1080 2437FH MONITOR
ZOTAC 210 DDR3 1GB GRAPHIC CARD
CREATIVE 5.1 6160 SPEAKER
500 GB Seagate HDD


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

yogeshkkw said:


> I have very difficult query.
> I have ZOTAC 210 DDR3 1GB GRAPHIC CARD.
> I am buying Radeon R7 250 which is 1GB DDR5.
> My motherboard is SLI and Crossfirex.
> ...



Are you thinking of using GT210 and R7 250 together? If yes, that's not possible. You can use only same cards in SLI or XF.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are you thinking of using GT210 and R7 250 together? If yes, that's not possible. You can use only same cards in SLI or XF.



confused by similar naming scheme lol


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2014)

yogeshkkw said:


> I have very difficult query.
> I have ZOTAC 210 DDR3 1GB GRAPHIC CARD.
> I am buying Radeon R7 250 which is 1GB DDR5.
> My motherboard is SLI and Crossfirex.
> ...



I think you want to use GT 210 as a physx card but I don't think Gt210 with 16 CUDA core can be used as a physx card. For this you need a card with at-least 32 CUDA cores and of-course specially moded driver.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ He has no budget cap, So why limit his options ?
> 
> @*anaklusmos* - for ultimate gaming get EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition
> Review: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 11
> ...



Your enthusiasm is appreciated  . Though I am a eye candy whore, there should a reasonable point to draw the line  . 
A lot more I did mean, but only if the 3 monitor setup NEEDS a lot more horsepower. A single card, future proof for upto 3 years is the requirement. Anyways ill be putting up a proper thread as soon as I can gather up the funds to make the purchase (may be a few more months ;P).


----------



## vinaymamgain1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to buy a graphic card. my purpose is to be able to use premier pro for video editing. Please advice a decent graphic card. I stretch my budget upto 4K.
Below is my system configuration.

System Manufacturer	INTEL_
System Model	DH61WW__
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz, 3100 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
RAM: 4GB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

vinaymamgain1 said:


> I want to buy a graphic card. my purpose is to be able to use premier pro for video editing. Please advice a decent graphic card. I stretch my budget upto 4K.
> Below is my system configuration.
> 
> System Manufacturer	INTEL_
> ...



get r7 250 at 5k.
which psu do you have?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 2, 2014)

Can a HD 6670 survive on an local psu ?

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can a HD 6670 survive on an local psu ?
> 
> Shiva



depends on your luck. dont try to experiment.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Your enthusiasm is appreciated  . Though I am a eye candy whore, there should a reasonable point to draw the line  .
> A lot more I did mean, but only if the 3 monitor setup NEEDS a lot more horsepower. A single card, future proof for upto 3 years is the requirement. Anyways ill be putting up a proper thread as soon as I can gather up the funds to make the purchase (may be a few more months ;P).



Ah, 780 Ti has Physx support and in some games it can show you some serious eye candy. One more thing is you may look for 4K displays rather than hooking up three monitors. Anyway, as you you will be buying the card a few months later you may get your hands on Maxwell.



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can a HD 6670 survive on an local psu ?
> 
> Shiva



Should be depending on the PC and PSU specs.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^
 Intel G620
4GB RAM
 iBall PSU

Will it handle the HD 6670??

Also which is better 2GB DDR3 @ 5400 or 1GB DDR5 @5900 if your are on a tight budget. Is the performance diff worth it ( on a shoestring budget  )

Shiva


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^^^
> Intel G620
> 4GB RAM
> iBall PSU
> ...



Get a Antec VP450P -2600, (PSU)
HD6670 1GB DDR5 -5900.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks!

Shiva


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^^^
> Intel G620
> 4GB RAM
> iBall PSU
> ...



I would not vouch for it but if the i-ball PSu is of 450W and has at-least 15 - 16 A on the +12V rail [ you will get the info on a label on the PSU ] the PSU might work just fine for a card like 6670 / R7 240  GDDr5.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> I would not vouch for it but if the i-ball PSu is of 450W and has at-least 15 - 16 A on the +12V rail [ you will get the info on a label on the PSU ] the PSU might work just fine for a card like 6670 / R7 240  GDDr5.



How much is the price of GTX 780 after....

1) The prices of GTX 780 have been revemped from 650$ to 450$ in US and
2) The reduction of excise duty by indian government


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2014)

How well would a 1gb GT740M work with i5-3230 ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> How well would a 1gb GT740M work with i5-3230 ?



depends on the game. Expect low-med settings in 2014 games.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> I would not vouch for it but if the i-ball PSu is of 450W and has at-least 15 - 16 A on the +12V rail [ you will get the info on a label on the PSU ] the PSU might work just fine for a card like 6670 / R7 240  GDDr5.



It has 18A


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> It has 18A



also remember that, these values may not be real. some cheats. you cant just rely on that.

- - - Updated - - -



maverick786us said:


> How much is the price of GTX 780 after....
> 
> 1) The prices of GTX 780 have been revemped from 650$ to 450$ in US and
> 2) The reduction of excise duty by indian government



price cut hasn't came in india


----------



## Nishant S Mishra (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys i want to buy a new graphics card.I am on a shoestring budget and cannot exceed rs 6000.pls suggest a suitable one...
my pc specs-
mobo -asus m5a97 evo-r2.0
processor -amd fx 6100 ,3.3 ghz
ram - corsair 4 gb ddr3 1600
psu -corsair gs600


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 11, 2014)

Get the HD 6670. It available at 5.8k

Shiva


----------



## maverhick (Mar 11, 2014)

I need a card that has 2x DVI-D outputs - but not for gaming. I need it for use with 2 Korean IPS 2560 x 1440 monitors. Any suggestions?

I've been suggested the Gigabyte 650OC and the Asus GT640 - but both aren't available. Any other ones?


----------



## Nishant S Mishra (Mar 12, 2014)

i have also been suggested a geforce gt640 2 gb ddr3...
which one should i go for???


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 12, 2014)

Both have same performance Check here for comparision. Get which ever is cheaper.

Brands to look for:-

GT 640 : Asus
HD 6670 : Asus, Sapphire

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nishant S Mishra said:


> i have also been suggested a geforce gt640 2 gb ddr3...
> which one should i go for???



get hd 7750 if or  r7 250. else try to get r7 240 gddr5. better than 640 2gb ddr3.

- - - Updated - - -



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Both have same performance Check here for comparision. Get which ever is cheaper.
> 
> Brands to look for:-
> 
> ...



640 has ddr3 memory and is  slower than 6770 gddr5


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 13, 2014)

Rank My Computer

According to this 



> Name:  NVIDIA GeForce 210
> Chipset:  GeForce 210
> Manufacturer:  NVIDIA
> Memory:  1.0 GB
> ...



Shopkeepers can use this to sell the card. Top 20% , GT210 ????? 

Shiva


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 3, 2014)

Can someone post a link to where all the different R9 280x like vaporx, toxic,etc have been benchmarked??


----------



## Detailer (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey everybody! I'm getting the r7 240 1gb ddr5 gpu for rs5500 is it good or are their better options?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2014)

Detailer said:


> Hey everybody! I'm getting the r7 240 1gb ddr5 gpu for rs5500 is it good or are their better options?



No, there is nothing better than that available.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 5, 2014)

Was browsing through IGN India website and saw this review for the nvidia 750ti card


> THE VERDICT
> 
> This card has it all - power, price and energy efficiency. You get a lot more than you pay for, and it’s perfect for your small HTPC setups,for converting your boring home PC into a gaming machine, or even to add a couple to your *full-sized gaming rig in a SLI setup*. If you were holding off on a graphic card purchase till something truly powerful came along at a budget price, the 750Ti is it. Goodbye and good night, Kepler! The age of Maxwell is here, and after seeing this little card in action, we cannot wait for the 800 series.



....and i thought the 750 ti didn't have SLI support!!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's all are saying no SLI 
NVIDIA GTX 750 Ti Digit Reviews
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti Maxwell GPU Review - HotHardware
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

compared with GTX 760 [ check out features ] :

GeForce GTX 760 | Features | GeForce
GeForce GTX 750 Ti | Features | GeForce

Summary : No SLI Support for 750 Ti.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 7, 2014)

3 out of 5 from Digit ?


----------



## Jripper (May 1, 2014)

Don't really want to create a new thread for this, but my current GPU has bit the dust. Question is, how much will my processor bottleneck an R9 270X?? My processor is an athlon II x3 435(I know its old).

As in if a game XYZ gets say, 60 fps, on an i5/fs6300. How much will I be getting approx since my cpu will be bottlenecking the GPU?


----------



## hitesh (May 1, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Don't really want to create a new thread for this, but my current GPU has bit the dust. Question is, how much will my processor bottleneck an R9 270X?? My processor is an athlon II x3 435(I know its old).
> 
> As in if a game XYZ gets say, 60 fps, on an i5/fs6300. How much will I be getting approx since my cpu will be bottlenecking the GPU?



Bottleneck will be high, especially in multiplayer.

Which games do you play ?


----------



## Jripper (May 1, 2014)

Pretty much everything apart from RTS. And how can bottleneck be high for any specific gameplay? Won't bottlenecking be the same?
Lag is more due to internet connection quality.


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2014)

Because in multiplayer, CPU has to process not only your environment but also the other players participating it. So the CPU load will be high in that case and a less powerful CPU starts to bottleneck more.


----------



## Jripper (May 1, 2014)

^ Ah yes. Makes sense.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2014)

Why not upgrade to a FX 6300 first ? Is your mobo compatible ? I have very little knowledge of AMD mobos
Your rig is quite decent, all you need is a better processor


----------



## Jripper (May 2, 2014)

No my socket is Am3. 6300 works on AM3+. So I would have to buy new CPU+GPU+MOBO. Don't have that kind of money at the moment. So was wondering whether the R9 270x would work or not(even with bottleneck). I only need 30-35 fps so..

- - - Updated - - -

Does DIGICARE still handle RMA of MSI products in kolkata? If yes then I might have to RMA the R6850. No other option it seems. Please confirm about digicare.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 2, 2014)

It will work bro. Why are you so worried ?


----------



## Jripper (May 3, 2014)

I know it will work. I was asking how much it would bottleneck. :\ There is a difference.
Never mind, going to RMA the 6850.


----------



## hitesh (May 3, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Never mind, going to RMA the 6850.


Do that and later upgrade the mobo+cpu+gpu. Pairing a 270X with that athlon is not a right option


----------



## Jripper (May 3, 2014)

Yeah thats what I figured.


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2014)

Alright, so I have a query on Graphics card.

I need a graphics card for a rig made in *this thread*.

The main software that would need to take advantage of the GPU is Adobe Premiere, Adobe After effects and DaVinci Resolve Software.
DaVinci Resolve have a list of recommended GPU on this page: *www.blackmagicdesign.com/support/d...id=3948&pid=4448&snid=9685&isSDK=false&os=win



> nVidia GeForce 9800 GT
> nVidia GeForce GTS 250
> nVidia GeForce GTX 275
> nVidia GeForce GTX 285
> ...



But I think those are outdated GPU's. So can someone recommend me a GPU compatible with above usage scenario and matching above list of GPUs? Budget is not high. Its around 8K to 12k. Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Alright, so I have a query on Graphics card.
> 
> I need a graphics card for a rig made in *this thread*.
> 
> ...



you can try r7 265 at 12.2k.
 all the softwares you mentioned are capable of open cl acceleration except the ray-traced 3D renderer in after effects.


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can try r7 265 at 12.2k.
> all the softwares you mentioned are capable of open cl acceleration except the ray-traced 3D renderer in after effects.



Sapphire AMD/ATI R7 265 2 GB DDR5 is 13450 on FK.
Any other suggestions? Remember the processor of the PC is Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 equivalent to Core i7. So do I need a GFx of such high budget?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI R7 265 2 GB DDR5 is 13450 on FK.
> Any other suggestions? Remember the processor of the PC is Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 equivalent to Core i7. So do I need a GFx of such high budget?



*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-265-2gb-ddr5-dual-x.html

suggested this card because it has good opencl performance and the mentioned softwares can take the advantage of it.


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

I need to choose between 
These cards
Msi r7 260x oc 
Any gtx 650ti
Gtx 650ti boost
Which to buy

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

GTX 650 Ti boost but if possible get R7 265.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2014)

Some friend of mine told me that my BenQ gw2255 needs a HDMI cable if I need to get real 1080p graphics with my R7 265. Right now Im using DVI cable .
Do I need the HDMI cable so as to get proper 1080p quality (if any)?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Some friend of mine told me that my BenQ gw2255 needs a HDMI cable if I need to get real 1080p graphics with my R7 265. Right now Im using DVI cable .
> Do I need the HDMI cable so as to get proper 1080p quality (if any)?



i dnt think there is any need for that my friend who owns gtx 780 also uses DVI cable infact his monitor dell 24 inch ultrasharp doesn't have hdmi option only........... so it won't matter..........


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2014)

Hmm I see.

- - - Updated - - -

But there must be difference in result of 2 cables, no?


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2014)

Guys, a simple Google Search will answer all your questions. VGA can only transfer analogue signals. So when you connect your PC and Monitor using it, 1st PC needs to convert the digital signal to analogue one for transmission, resulting some quality loss. After the signal reaches the Display, it again needs to be converted to digital signal from the analogue source, again some quality loss.
Both DVI and HDMI carry digital signal directly to the display unit from PC and offer exactly same video quality, provided you are using proper version of HDMI and DVI having same data bandwidth. However, HDMI can also carry digital audio along with the Video which DVI-D can't. That's why the LCD TVs have HDMI input so that both audio and video can be sent through a single channel from the devices like Blue Ray players, Media boxes and computer HDMI output.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2014)

My cord is having one end VGA(monitor) and other end DVI (GPU). So I'm too having loss in video quality?


----------



## ico (May 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> My cord is having one end VGA(monitor) and other end DVI (GPU). So I'm too having loss in video quality?


You're using VGA/analog then.

Read the wikipedia article or this post here to understand.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...70-monitor-not-recognized-os.html#post1729818

4-pins in DVI-I and VGA are same.

Digital pins in DVI-I/DVI-D and HDMI are same.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2014)

Hmm just checked my monitor ports and read that post. I need a DVI-D HDMI setup here.


----------



## happy17292 (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys, i'm not aware about performance of GPUs launched in last 2 years. I'm currently using onboard GPU of my motherboard and i'm thinking about upgrading if it meets below mentioned criteria.
I had used Radeon HD6770 1GB GDDR5 and it struggled to run some games @ high even at 720p

Is there any GPU in the market that'd offer twice the performance of 6770 under 10k ?

My current specs:
AMD Phenom II X4 B25 (unlocked athlon X3)
4GB DDR3 1333MHz single stick
Corsair Cx500 V2


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Hey guys, i'm not aware about performance of GPUs launched in last 2 years. I'm currently using onboard GPU of my motherboard and i'm thinking about upgrading if it meets below mentioned criteria.
> I had used Radeon HD6770 1GB GDDR5 and it struggled to run some games @ high even at 720p
> 
> Is there any GPU in the market that'd offer twice the performance of 6770 under 10k ?
> ...



Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -11,000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Hey guys, i'm not aware about performance of GPUs launched in last 2 years. I'm currently using onboard GPU of my motherboard and i'm thinking about upgrading if it meets below mentioned criteria.
> I had used Radeon HD6770 1GB GDDR5 and it struggled to run some games @ high even at 720p
> 
> Is there any GPU in the market that'd offer twice the performance of 6770 under 10k ?
> ...



*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gtx-750ti-2-gb-ddr5-graphics-card/p/itmdtth6ymguyapq

If you can get r7 265,then get it.


----------



## Pasapa (May 18, 2014)

Get the 750ti only if you have a weak psu ..


----------



## happy17292 (May 18, 2014)

Since all the games i want to play are releasing in Q4. I can wait upto 5 months if there's any chance of new GPUs launching at that time.

How much performance boost can i expect with R7 260

Cant get R7 265 as i've already increased to 10k from my initial 8k budget.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

*media.bestofmicro.com/4/F/422655/original/Avg-Perf.png
just informing that r7 265 is worth every penny.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

Thinking of upgrading my GFX from MSI 6850 Cyclone to something better which would allow me to play in FHD All max or 60FPS on High. PSU FSP Saga II 500W .

I wonder what GFX card would allow me to run at full galore @60FPS. not planing immediately, but may be in just a couple of months. give me the options and ill do some research. budget 20K .


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2014)

GTX 760 should do


----------



## Pasapa (May 19, 2014)

^or if you can spend 3k more get the 280x.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^or if you can spend 3k more get the 280x.



There was a HIS IceQ somewhere in this thread with ~21K.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

For got to mention my complete rig. 

i5 2400,DH67BL, 8 Gig RAM Gskill Ripjaw, FSP Saga II 500W, MSI 6850 Cyclone, Monitor running at 1080p. 

I can run almost all games are med/high details at 1080p, but framerates would be a concern as I am targeting 60 FPS.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2014)

Buddy, if you're buying after couple of months, there is no point of discussing it right now just for the sake of discussion. On that time the price performance ration will be different and chances of newer product introduced in the market. So really you don't need to decide or research right now.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, if you're buying after couple of months, there is no point of discussing it right now just for the sake of discussion. On that time the price performance ration will be different and chances of newer product introduced in the market. So really you don't need to decide or research right now.



Research is needed so that I can decide and fix budget for a GFX upgrade or a total system upgrade.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Research is needed so that I can decide and fix budget for a GFX upgrade or a total system upgrade.



you dont need a total system upgrade now. just a good gpu is enough.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 20, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Thinking of upgrading my GFX from MSI 6850 Cyclone to something better which would allow me to play in FHD All max or 60FPS on High. PSU FSP Saga II 500W .
> 
> I wonder what GFX card would allow me to run at full galore @60FPS. not planing immediately, but may be in just a couple of months. give me the options and ill do some research. budget 20K .



And donate 6850 to me


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> And donate 6850 to me


What do you think of me huh? your Uncle?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> What do you think of me huh? your Uncle?



Exactly


----------



## trueamrit (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys u r going to buy new graphic card before u buy one u must take look at this link..
 *m.youtube.com/watch?v=Uka-5yEt1Ks


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

Any new SKU's coming up from AMD or nVidia?


----------



## true_lies (May 28, 2014)

Upgraded my AMD gfx drivers from 13.12 to 14.4. Started seeing a bit of red hue/tint on the display. Very uncomfortable while browsing....anyone else getting that?


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2014)

Does the extra money worth for 270x toxic rather that the 270x dual x?
Performance gain will not be much. As I read dual x is also remains cool. Just wondering if it worth the extra price tag.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Upgraded my AMD gfx drivers from 13.12 to 14.4. Started seeing a bit of red hue/tint on the display. Very uncomfortable while browsing....anyone else getting that?



nope........all fine on my side..........


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys

Should i buy a second hand gt520 2gb for my Pentium d805
The minimum cpu req for 610 is my cpu

Should i get it, it's from a family friend who doesn't wants it anymore


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 29, 2014)

How much are you getting it from?


----------



## true_lies (May 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> nope........all fine on my side..........



seems the colour temperature defaulted to 6400K after the upgrade, back to 6500K and all fine


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Should i buy a second hand gt520 2gb for my Pentium d805
> The minimum cpu req for 610 is my cpu
> ...



If HTPC and light gaming is what you need get it.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 30, 2014)

Yup
Just light gaming
Even san andreas runs well in low graphics but lags in rest
Thanks

Ps- i have an crt monitor with 1024x720 resolution so will it work?


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Jun 5, 2014)

My Rig:-
PSU - Seasonic s12 520
Processor - Amd fx 6300
RAM - 4gb ddr3 (will be increasing to 8GB )
Monitor- 1600x900 vga

I want to buy a graphics card.
Asus gtx 750 ti - Rs.11.3k
Asus gtx 750 ti OC -Rs.12.1k

Is it worth to pay Rs.800 more and buy the overclock version...Does it provide a significant performance difference??
Power consumption is not a problem...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> My Rig:-
> PSU - Seasonic s12 520
> Processor - Amd fx 6300
> RAM - 4gb ddr3 (will be increasing to 8GB )
> ...



get r7 265 at 12.2k..


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Jun 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get r7 265 at 12.2k..


the place where I live R7 265 is not available at 12.2k but at around 13k..so i just wanted to know whether getting gtx 750 ti oc
over gtx 750 ti will be worth the extra 800Rs.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2014)

I think 265 is better than 750... but that 750 has that special perk of not requiring a 6 pin connector for power


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> the place where I live R7 265 is not available at 12.2k but at around 13k..so i just wanted to know whether getting gtx 750 ti oc
> over gtx 750 ti will be worth the extra 800Rs.



GRAPHIC CARD SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R7 265 2GB GDDR5
better than both.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> the place where I live R7 265 is not available at 12.2k but at around 13k..so i just wanted to know whether getting gtx 750 ti oc
> over gtx 750 ti will be worth the extra 800Rs.



at 13.8k you can even get R9 270 and the X version for 400 bucks more.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am planning on putting all my savings in 1 Extreme Rig for my new flat that I am moving into and have decided to go for Titan Z/R9 295X2 as my GPU of choice(Before you start screaming Overkill please keep in mind that I am planning on gaming at 4K[Primarily with 2x 4K montiors or occassionally with 84" Sony KD-84X9000]with the occassional 3D) What I can't decide though on which config to go with: 2xTitan Z or 2x R9 295X2. My research says that R9 is more value for money but acc. to Tom's Hardware the R9's arent crossfire friendly and budget really isnt my concern. Please suggest what to do. Also if you think that even for 2x4K monitors this is overkill then suggest other options. Also I am seeking advice for motherboards so head over to the motherboard section if you can help. Will post the link here when I get to my Home.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> I am planning on putting all my savings in 1 Extreme Rig for my new flat that I am moving into and have decided to go for Titan Z/R9 295X2 as my GPU of choice(Before you start screaming Overkill please keep in mind that I am planning on gaming at 4K[Primarily with 2x 4K montiors or occassionally with 84" Sony KD-84X9000]with the occassional 3D) What I can't decide though on which config to go with: 2xTitan Z or 2x R9 295X2. My research says that R9 is more value for money but acc. to Tom's Hardware the R9's arent crossfire friendly and budget really isnt my concern. Please suggest what to do. Also if you think that even for 2x4K monitors this is overkill then suggest other options. Also I am seeking advice for motherboards so head over to the motherboard section if you can help. Will post the link here when I get to my Home.



dnt help this person guys he is gonna waste his life by putting *all his saving * in a computer rig..........

dude there are other needs also in life if you are highly loaded and have met those other requirements then only go into this.........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> *dnt help this person guys he is gonna waste his life by putting all his saving  in a computer rig..........*
> 
> dude there are other needs also in life if you are highly loaded and have met those other requirements then only go into this.........



Affirmative +1.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dnt help this person guys he is gonna waste his life by putting *all his saving * in a computer rig..........
> 
> dude there are other needs also in life if you are highly loaded and have met those other requirements then only go into this.........


Ok. First of all, what I do with my savings shall not be your concern. Second, I admit that my choice of words was wrong and I shouldn't have wrote ALL of my savings but this is my savings from the past 7 years for just this purpose i.e. My rig. I have now made a proper thread in the PC Config section with proper explanation here  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/184909-extreme-gaming-rig-budget-no-bar.html  so if you can help please do. Otherwise keep your opinions about my life to yourself.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys just found out that Sapphire r9 290 trix oc suffers from black screen issue(Just google sapphire r9 290 trix black screen and you will see) and also fan whining at 42 percent(There's a video about this on youtube and in the comments most users say that they have the same problem).

I know some people here are using this gpu, so what do they have to say about that? 
Also its very popular on the forum, almost every 70k and above gaming rig finds this gpu suggested...so what about that?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Hey guys just found out that Sapphire r9 290 trix oc suffers from black screen issue(Just google sapphire r9 290 trix black screen and you will see) and also fan whining at 42 percent(There's a video about this on youtube and in the comments most users say that they have the same problem).



might be due to pirated game problem? not too sure,but can be.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 26, 2014)

No its not just games...
I was reading on this amd forum that black screens occured even when they were at desktop. .or in some cases it would start occurring as soon as people installed CCC...and apparently this is the case with almost all non-reference versions of 290.
amd just can't do anything right.
first artifact with 280x and now this.
Its this lack of competition that causes nvidia to price their cards so high.


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm planning to buy a Sapphire R9 270X Dual X. The dealer said that all Sapphire cards come without sealed box/come with seal opened. Is it true or is the dealer BSing me? 
Here are the dealer's words,



> brands like sapphire, etc comes with open seal as they test the cards before delivery



Sapphire owners, please help. TIA


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to buy a Sapphire R9 270X Dual X. The dealer said that all Sapphire cards come without sealed box/come with seal opened. Is it true or is the dealer BSing me?
> Here are the dealer's words,
> 
> 
> ...


He's trolling u.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

Lol wtf. xD 
Ask him to sodomize himself. All new products come in sealed boxes. Hell even frontech products come sealed. He is probably trying to sell you some used/damaged/opened/returned stuff at the price of a new card.
Cards are factory tested and THEN packed into boxes and sealed. 

Stay away from that retailer bro.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to buy a Sapphire R9 270X Dual X. The dealer said that all Sapphire cards come without sealed box/come with seal opened. Is it true or is the dealer BSing me?
> Here are the dealer's words,
> 
> 
> ...



BS. They all come with sealed boxes.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2014)

AFAIK,Palit cards come without sealed boxes.
And I have suffered cos of that.


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2014)

Every new product comes with sealed box


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to buy a Sapphire R9 270X Dual X. The dealer said that all Sapphire cards come without sealed box/come with seal opened. Is it true or is the dealer BSing me?
> Here are the dealer's words,
> 
> 
> ...



he is trying to sell a used product. be safe. never accept any items with the seal open.


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 3, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> He's trolling u.





Jripper said:


> Lol wtf. xD
> Ask him to sodomize himself. All new products come in sealed boxes. Hell even frontech products come sealed. He is probably trying to sell you some used/damaged/opened/returned stuff at the price of a new card.
> Cards are factory tested and THEN packed into boxes and sealed.
> 
> Stay away from that retailer bro.





harshilsharma63 said:


> BS. They all come with sealed boxes.






amjath said:


> Every new product comes with sealed box





rijinpk1 said:


> he is trying to sell a used product. be safe. never accept any items with the seal open.





Revolution said:


> AFAIK,Palit cards come without sealed boxes.
> And I have suffered cos of that.



Thanks for all the replies guys. Never expected so many replies in such a short time. 
The explanation by the dealer that the box is opened for testing itself reeked of dog $#1T  Why would they put it in the box in the first place if they want to test? LOL
 [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION] I can understand what you mean by your signature. The dealer in question here is MD Computers too(mdcomputers.in). I had not revealed the name as they are recommended in many Indian tech forums and wanted to confirm before revealing.

Here onwards, I would stay away from mdcomputers.in and I'm really glad that I sent them a mail before ordering.

BTW, how is theitdepot.com these days guys? I had ordered some stuff from them about 4 years back. They were good. All the stuff were factory sealed. Are they still good?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

:O That is surprising. MD is a big shop. And the day I got my 8320, a guy was buying R7 265. It was from sapphire itself. And yes it was sealed. I remember because it was the first time I saw someone getting the R7 265 so I was checking out the box.

This is certainly strange. Not to mention depressing. The motherboard I bought from M.D was damaged. I opened it at home and the heatsink wasn't screwed. But I took it back and they changed it immediately. I've never had a bad experience with them so far.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 4, 2014)

U taking about present day.
Even Ratnaker,a robber become Valmiki later.
May be the same case for MD here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> BTW, how is theitdepot.com these days guys? I had ordered some stuff from them about 4 years back. They were good. All the stuff were factory sealed. Are they still good?



itdepot is reliable.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> itdepot is reliable.


Shipping charges are too high...


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 4, 2014)

I asked theitdepot about Asus cards. They said that they come with company seal.
BTW, isn't this a good buy at that price?
Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 280 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9280-DC2T-3GD5) in india

PS They had a free headphone offer going on with the card too. But dirty idiots removed it as soon as I enquired about that card.


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> I asked theitdepot about Asus cards. They said that they come with company seal.
> BTW, isn't this a good buy at that price?
> Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 280 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9280-DC2T-3GD5) in india
> 
> PS They had a free headphone offer going on with the card too. But dirty idiots removed it as soon as I enquired about that card.


Itdepot prices with shipping are high, check locally first


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> I asked theitdepot about Asus cards. They said that they come with company seal.
> BTW, isn't this a good buy at that price?
> Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 280 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9280-DC2T-3GD5) in india
> 
> PS They had a free headphone offer going on with the card too. But dirty idiots removed it as soon as I enquired about that card.



AMD To Slash Radeon R9 280X and Radeon R9 280 "Tahiti" Cards Prices - Preparing For Tonga GPU Launch


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Itdepot prices with shipping are high, check locally first



The air shipping costs around 200. Almost everywhere, R9 280 is 19K+.



rijinpk1 said:


> AMD To Slash Radeon R9 280X and Radeon R9 280 "Tahiti" Cards Prices - Preparing For Tonga GPU Launch



Oops. Thanks for the link. But would the price drops really reflect here in India? 
BTW, if I decide to wait for the Tonga, it won't come to India before September right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> Oops. Thanks for the link. But would the price drops really reflect here in India?
> BTW, if I decide to wait for the Tonga, it won't come to India before September right?



it might.  tonga may probably get released in august, but i am not sure about their release in india. you may have to wait.


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it might.  tonga may probably get released in august, but i am not sure about their release in india. you may have to wait.



The wait may be a problem. I have been on opboard GPU since last Dec and have got tired of it. Bought loads of games during the recent Steam sales. Wanna play some of them. Based on recent history, how long do you think it might take for the price drops?


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2014)

Price drop takes around a month or new inventory of products arrive. This is why we need new egg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I know. I don't know when will the price cut reflect in India. 
Waiting game is really boring. That r9 280 is at good price. You can go ahead. But do not regret later


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 6, 2014)

^^Thanks guys. I started looking around and got to know that Asus R9 280X DCII Top has severe artifacting issues. So the chances of it making it to R9 280 are high. Knowing how much of a pain replacements and RMAs are, here in India, I thought of getting something different. 
I thought of getting an R9 270X 4GB. I know 4GB is an overkill for the card. But 2GB is too risky. Some games have already started taking up close to 2GB. Some games in the next 1-2 years may start taking up 2.2-2.5GB. Moreover, I install a lot of map and texture mods. I have faced VRAM shortage issues with mods before. So will play safe this time. 

Coming to the actual question,
Here is the product,
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X with Boost OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

WSRetail has overpriced this product by almost 2K. There is a seller selling it at 16180. The price is similar to MD Computers' price of 16.2K. Has anyone had experience with the seller Onlinezone on flipkart? Would it be safe to buy from him?


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 6, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

IMO you should get the sapphire r9 280x vapor-x  
Don't go for 270x or 280
I don't think vapor-x has artifacting issues


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> ^^Thanks guys. I started looking around and got to know that Asus R9 280X DCII Top has severe artifacting issues. So the chances of it making it to R9 280 are high. Knowing how much of a pain replacements and RMAs are, here in India, I thought of getting something different.
> I thought of getting an R9 270X 4GB. I know 4GB is an overkill for the card. But 2GB is too risky. Some games have already started taking up close to 2GB. Some games in the next 1-2 years may start taking up 2.2-2.5GB. Moreover, I install a lot of map and texture mods. I have faced VRAM shortage issues with mods before. So will play safe this time.
> 
> Coming to the actual question,
> ...



Can't comment on onlinezone but so far I've bought many items from such 3rd party sellers advertising their products on sites like flipkart/snapdeal/ebay and so far the experience is positive. FK is trusted by most people so if you buy a product from a 3rd party seller on FK I think you're somehow in safe hands .. just make sure the seller has some really nice positive feedback score and positive feedbacks from recent buyers. The only thing still you need to take care of is mixing model name / numbers. Often sellers do things like that. Like advertising Vapor X OC / DC 2 OC while they are still selling the non OC version. Even offline shops are no exception. But I think thigs like this can be easily sorted out.


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 9, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> IMO you should get the sapphire r9 280x vapor-x
> Don't go for 270x or 280
> I don't think vapor-x has artifacting issues



Thanks. But 280X is way out of my budget. 15K was my original budget.



topgear said:


> Can't comment on onlinezone but so far I've bought many items from such 3rd party sellers advertising their products on sites like flipkart/snapdeal/ebay and so far the experience is positive. FK is trusted by most people so if you buy a product from a 3rd party seller on FK I think you're somehow in safe hands .. just make sure the seller has some really nice positive feedback score and positive feedbacks from recent buyers. The only thing still you need to take care of is mixing model name / numbers. Often sellers do things like that. Like advertising Vapor X OC / DC 2 OC while they are still selling the non OC version. Even offline shops are no exception. But I think thigs like this can be easily sorted out.



Thanks. I looked at his recent feedbacks. They are not that good. Some people have complained of poor packaging, tampered MRP stickers etc. Not sure what to do.

BTW, I asked the MD Computers guy if the Sapphire R9 280X 4GB comes with an open box, this was what he had to say,


> Yes Sir, it also comes with open seal but if still you
> do not believe ‎us then we can mail you the images of all the products of Sapphire from Rs.5000 - Rs.50,000 that all the seals are opened.



Do let me know what you guys make of this.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2014)

Me too got an open box of Sapphire 6950 from Lynx India some 4 years back. Had queried them and gotten the same "testing" reply. Card is still running strong btw.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, and the serial no. of the card had registered fine at Sapphire website. No prob there.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Skud said:


> Me too got an open box of Sapphire 6950 from Lynx India some 4 years back. Had queried them and gotten the same "testing" reply. Card is still running strong btw.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh, and the serial no. of the card had registered fine at Sapphire website. No prob there.



this is not what a consumer wants! why pack and then test instead of test and then pack ?


----------



## sam_ir (Jul 9, 2014)

HI,
I want to buy Graphics card for my pc,
Can anyone suggest? I don't want to change my motherboard or any other component.
My specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33Ghz
Intel DG33FB motherboard
RAM 2 GB DDR2 800Mhz
HDD 1 TB
Power Supply 550W 230V


----------



## Revolution (Jul 10, 2014)

Nvidia 750Ti 2GB


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my Sapphire card perfectly sealed. No signs if tampering


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

sam_ir said:


> HI,
> I want to buy Graphics card for my pc,
> Can anyone suggest? I don't want to change my motherboard or any other component.
> My specs:
> ...



budget? make and model of psu?


----------



## sam_ir (Jul 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> budget? make and model of psu?



Budget is around 5000, Actually I bought Asus Gt 630 2GB DDR3 card from Flipkart.
But when I inserted it and started pc, pc didn't go further than starting Intel logo.
It stuck at that logo screen and gave 1 beep every 30 seconds 3 time and 4th time it beeped quickly
and display went blank only fans in the cabinet were on. I did everything from cmos clearance to removing cleaning RAM, PSU and processor also. But no use, so I returned it back to flipkart.
That's why I am asking which is suitable card for my pc?

My PSU: Name is POWER FOCUS and below the name is 550W 230v printed, It is 5-6 years old no complains yet,
and I don't want to change it.

My specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33Ghz
Intel DG33FB motherboard
RAM 2 GB DDR2 800Mhz
HDD 1 TB
Power Supply 550W 230V POWER FOCUS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

the culprit is most likely the psu. and it is 6 years old too.
you better get antec bp300p and r7 240 1gb ddr5.


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 10, 2014)

Skud said:


> Me too got an open box of Sapphire 6950 from Lynx India some 4 years back. Had queried them and gotten the same "testing" reply. Card is still running strong btw.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh, and the serial no. of the card had registered fine at Sapphire website. No prob there.






rijinpk1 said:


> this is not what a consumer wants! why pack and then test instead of test and then pack ?




Thanks for the info.

I contacted theitdepot and got to know that the 280X that they have in stock comes with factory seal. So, I think the MD guy is lying. What say?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I think so. I got mine from MD only


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=114693]blackedition91[/MENTION] As it is already said every product is sealed. I would say [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] is lucky


----------



## blackedition91 (Jul 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Yeah I think so. I got mine from MD only





amjath said:


> [MENTION=114693]blackedition91[/MENTION] As it is already said every product is sealed. I would say [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] is lucky



OK. Thanks. I'll buy from either IT Depot or Flipkart.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> OK. Thanks. I'll buy from either IT Depot or Flipkart.


Itdepot is pricy with shipping. Look around locally if not available then go for it


----------



## sam_ir (Jul 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the culprit is most likely the psu. and it is 6 years old too.
> you better get antec bp300p and r7 240 1gb ddr5.



Is there any better and cheaper option on PSU because I am really tight on my budget?
Also will you mentioned card work in PCIe 1.1 slot? because it is PCIe 3.0 compatible?
I also read on internet that AMD cards are not backwards compatible.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

Why GTX 770 only has 2 Gigs of RAM?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

sam_ir said:


> Is there any better and cheaper option on PSU because I am really tight on my budget?
> Also will you mentioned card work in PCIe 1.1 slot? because it is PCIe 3.0 compatible?
> I also read on internet that AMD cards are not backwards compatible.



it is perfectly compatible. But before installing the gpu, update your mobo bios to the latest one. if it does not have the latest bios, you may face issues.

- - - Updated - - -

there is no cheaper option for psu.


----------



## sam_ir (Jul 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is perfectly compatible. But before installing the gpu, update your mobo bios to the latest one. if it does not have the latest bios, you may face issues.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> there is no cheaper option for psu.



Alright Thanks, Very helpful Info I will do it.
My motherboard bios is updated, it was last release in July 2009.
Afer that no new updates from intel.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

sam_ir said:


> Alright Thanks, Very helpful Info I will do it.
> My motherboard bios is updated, it was last release in July 2009.
> Afer that no new updates from intel.



that is enough. you are good to go.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2014)

sam_ir said:


> Is there any better and cheaper option on PSU because I am really tight on my budget?
> Also will you mentioned card work in PCIe 1.1 slot? because it is PCIe 3.0 compatible?
> *I also read on internet that AMD cards are not backwards compatible.*


There is no website on the Internet which says so. Not even one. I don't know where you read this.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

ico said:


> There is no website on the Internet which says so. Not even one. I don't know where you read this.



he probably might have read from here The final answer to the controversial PCIe x16 version compatibility. - Overclock.net Community. he has corrected the same with an updated information.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2014)

^ yea, glad he updated at the end.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

Halp Here --> *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/185596-r9-280x-gtx-770-psu.html#post2138124


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 18, 2014)

guys i am getting lower fps and lower 3dmark result then the one specified in reviews plz help what to do.............


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 18, 2014)

^^ Name the game, Settings, Max Temp, GPU load, VRAM usage while running it at full load. Reviews are often braced with many internal factors, sensitive tweaks and information, keep in mind that its not always a ideal yardstick for every scenario there is, possible with the same hardware. Also make sure you DO have the exact same hardware ( if not better ).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

I am getting a Gainward GTX660 2GB for Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB which went for RMA.Is it good at all or should I change it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

^^ what happened to the 650ti boost?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ what happened to the 650ti boost?



Went for RMA and getting GTX660 2GB for it instead.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Went for RMA and getting GTX660 2GB for it instead.



i meant, what happened to it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2014)

GTX 660 is better than GTX 650ti boost.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i meant, what happened to it?



Screen displaying full Rose and Green colors only and screen blinking every 3 minutes.

PS: Also got a Core i5 4670s for Core i3 4130 + 5k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Name the game, Settings, Max Temp, GPU load, VRAM usage while running it at full load. Reviews are often braced with many internal factors, sensitive tweaks and information, keep in mind that its not always a ideal yardstick for every scenario there is, possible with the same hardware. Also make sure you DO have the exact same hardware ( if not better ).



here you go the stock bechmark is done by reviewers is this ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II - Watercooling EK FC-R9-280X vs. Aircooling - Graphics cards - Reviews : ocaholic

and my score without any oc is this AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H

- - - Updated - - -

fking had to stop in mid way in uniengine 4 benchmark temp reached 75 C


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Screen displaying full Rose and Green colors only and screen blinking every 3 minutes.
> 
> PS: Also got a Core i5 4670s for Core i3 4130 + 5k.



aaaah! and you tried to sell it off in the bazaar section, cheating potential buyers and fellow members!!  
*www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/185534-i...ainward-gtx650ti-boost-2gb-sale-20-500-a.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> aaaah! and you tried to sell it off in the bazaar section, cheating potential buyers and fellow members!!
> *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/185534-i...ainward-gtx650ti-boost-2gb-sale-20-500-a.html



I am not cheating nobody because I thought the screen blinking was due to my processor overheating and day before yesterday itself I saw those green & rose colors on my monitor.So I put SOLD in the Sale thread I created and sent the GPU for RMA.Don't ever arrive at such absurd conclusions about me buddy like I was trying to cheat somebody...
*OK.*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

bssunil said:


> I am not cheating nobody because* I thought* the screen blinking was due to my processor overheating and day before yesterday itself I saw those green & rose colors on my monitor.So I put SOLD in the Sale thread I created and sent the GPU for RMA.Don't ever arrive at such absurd conclusions about me buddy like I was trying to cheat somebody...
> *OK.*



everybody wont think the same way like you think especially the case deals with money  and hence, i think my comment is not absurd to this case.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> everybody wont think the same way like you think especially the case deals with money  and hence my conclusion is not absurd to this case.



If I had actually SOLD the GPU to somebody in this forum then you can say I cheated but I didn't so you came to a conclusion that I was cheating. How come explain this?
After realizing that the GPU became defective showing all kinds of colors I kept SOLD.So don't ever say I am a CHEAT.OK.

PS:This is what is called coming to absurd conclusions without knowing the facts.OK.


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2014)

Mistakes happen, peace out


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

bssunil said:


> If I had actually SOLD the GPU to somebody in this forum then you can say I cheated but I didn't so you came to a conclusion that I was cheating. How come explain this?
> After realizing that the GPU became defective showing all kinds of colors I kept SOLD.So don't ever say I am a CHEAT.OK.
> 
> PS:This is what is called coming to absurd conclusions without knowing the facts.OK.



the reason why i though this a bad business because
1)you have  started a new thread in bazaar section and put 650 ti boost on sale(the price you put was ₹9500, i guess).
2)few days later you edit the item as sold and mentioned *here that you went for an rma. the first doubt came from here,ie the chance for selling a defective item. and you have cancelled/put sold because you got better offer (in-fact) a better card. you had created some threads in "want to buy section" recently aiming for a better card (you get some money by selling your current card and needs to spend only few bucks).
these made me an *impression*that you are doing a bad business.(do not take it as a conclusion, yet)
ok, let us stop this here. not good for this thread. if i was wrong, then i am sorry.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 18, 2014)

some one help me out plz BUMP!!.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> here you go the stock bechmark is done by reviewers is this ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II - Watercooling EK FC-R9-280X vs. Aircooling - Graphics cards - Reviews : ocaholic
> 
> and my score without any oc is this AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H
> 
> ...



any one help.....


----------



## CalvinScales (Jul 20, 2014)

Graphic cards have always been a source of attraction for the people who like it and there are a lot soft wares through which you can have the cards of your own choice.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2014)

^^ Welcome to TDF and Can you explain how can we get our card of choice through some software ? Are you talking about bit coin or something else but do remember don'y just mention any random software just for spamming.


 [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] - 75c temp is perfectly normal .. try increasing the fan speed.


----------



## sarita95 (Jul 20, 2014)

CalvinScales said:


> Graphic cards have always been a source of attraction for the people who like it and there are a lot soft wares through which you can have the cards of your own choice.



Really!!! How so?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ Welcome to TDF and Can you explain how can we get our card of choice through some software ? Are you talking about bit coin or something else but do remember don'y just mention any random software just for spamming.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] - 75c temp is perfectly normal .. try increasing the fan speed.



what about lower bench score nad overall performance than the review scores..........


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> and my score without any oc is this AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> fking had to stop in mid way in uniengine 4 benchmark temp reached 75 C



75C is O.K temp. And if am not mistaken your graphics score is 7358, and the benchmarks show a score of --7'437. Not much of a difference. Like I said there are lot of factors going on and its not a fixed score. 

Dude please don't be perturbed by 3D marks score anyway. Game performance matters. If you are not experiencing sever FPS drops or stuttering in-game, then I don't believe there is much to worry.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 24, 2014)

will this card ( Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 240 with Boost 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com )  work on the following config or will there be any bottlenecks? if it doesnt work, what are the other options around 5K budget?

Intel Pentium G620
4 GB Corsair DDR3 value ram
Corsair CX430v2 PSU
Gigabyte H61M-D2H mainboard


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

it will work. and your cpu wont bottleneck that gpu.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Guys i was wondering whch card is better a r7 250x or a gtx 750. I was also wondering which cpu gpu combo would be better at 900p - fx 6300  r7 250x/gtx 750 or fx 4300  r7 250x/gtx 750 or fx 4300 gtx 650 Ti/equivalent amd gpu. Pls help


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

get fx 6300 + gtx 750.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Gtx660 2gb sli = ???


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 25, 2014)

What about fx 4300 plus gtx 650 Ti? Isnt gpu more important than cpu in a gaming build? And a fx 4300 is quite good so wont a hexacore fx 6300 be overkill? Also what abt amd gfx cards?. Btw i will most likely be getting a 450-500w psu. Man it is difficult to choose parts!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

750 is faster  than 650 ti and consumes less power. get fx 6300. it is atmost 1k costlier than fx 4300. get a reliable psu, not from any local brands.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 Ok thanx for the info mate  And yeah ill be getting a corsair or antec psu no matter how much the computer wallahs recommend zebronics lol


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 25, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Gtx660 2gb sli = ???



What ???


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys should i buy this? ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 750TI 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com  Seems like a real bargain considering the price at Vedant and other shops are 12k and price is only 1k more than gtx 750 non Ti. Is it worth it for gaming at 900p and is it safe to buy from that seller? Thanx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Gtx660 2gb sli = gtx760 4GB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys should i buy this? ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 750TI 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com  Seems like a real bargain considering the price at Vedant and other shops are 12k and price is only 1k more than gtx 750 non Ti. Is it worth it for gaming at 900p and is it safe to buy from that seller? Thanx



i dont know about the seller, but it is a good price.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Gtx660 2gb sli = gtx760 4GB



lol what? the performance of gtx 660 sli is between gtx 770 and 780, but you will have to live up with 2gb vram only. it wont get added.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys should i buy this? ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 750TI 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com  Seems like a real bargain considering the price at Vedant and other shops are 12k and price is only 1k more than gtx 750 non Ti. Is it worth it for gaming at 900p and is it safe to buy from that seller? Thanx



get it imo.It is at good price

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Gtx660 2gb sli = gtx760 4GB


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

2gb + 2gb sli = 4gb /s


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2014)

^^ I don't know if you're being sarcastic or just posted wrong info by mistake


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

^ there is a "s" in the end


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a graphic card nVidia only for my non overclock-able i7 build, max budget 40k for card.
Or should i go for SLI(two GTX 770) but max budget is 40k..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 10, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Hi, I am looking for a graphic card nVidia only for my non overclock-able i7 build, max budget 40k for card.
> Or should i go for SLI(two GTX 770) but max budget is 40k..



wont be possible in 40k 770 sli................


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 10, 2014)

Then my only option is 780


gta0gagan said:


> wont be possible in 40k 770 sli................


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 11, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Then my only option is 780



if possible, get it from overseas (friend of family), in India GTX 780 has an unsavory price tag, don't know why!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> if possible, get it from overseas (friend of family), in India GTX 780 has an unsavory price tag, don't know why!



40k sli of 770 is possible only if bought from outside india..................


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> 40k sli of 770 is possible only if bought from outside india..................



Still not possible.


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> if possible, get it from overseas (friend of family), in India GTX 780 has an unsavory price tag, don't know why!



780 is selling at 38000 at deltapage


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> 780 is selling at 38000 at deltapage



Good find but still inflated 

@OP
30-32K max is the right price for a 780. Otherwise get R9-290, save the 8-9K for future upgrades.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Good find but still inflated
> 
> @OP
> 30-32K max is the right price for a 780. Otherwise get R9-290, save the 8-9K for future upgrades.



Thanks sam but my friend wants nVidia card only  . I know 290 is much better buy at this range..
Thanks though I will try to convince him to use my 680 instead


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 11, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Thanks sam but my friend wants nVidia card only  . I know 290 is much better buy at this range..
> Thanks though I will try to convince him to use my 680 instead


well amd cards do hav bugs  but not all, dnt buy asus one, in amd cards.........


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> here you go the stock bechmark is done by reviewers is this ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II - Watercooling EK FC-R9-280X vs. Aircooling - Graphics cards - Reviews : ocaholic
> 
> and my score without any oc is this AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H
> 
> ...



My card even reaches 85C while playing games at ultra.
I have set the fan speeds according to the temps.
try increasing it with increase in temperatures.

Yesterday, i was playing sniper elite 3 and my sister was like, there is some loud noise is coming out of CPU. (it was fan's noise, spinning at around 2.5k rpm)

I only checked the scores in those softwares at beginning. now i just enjoy games


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2014)

One of my friend is looking for a Graphics card. His budget is around 15k. He asked me, but I don't have any idea about all these  

So if you guys could help. Oh yeah, he wants to stick to NVIDIA only.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 7, 2014)

^^ his full config? including psu make and model?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ his full config? including psu make and model?



Right. Never asked  

Will ask the whole details and create a proper thread along with the template.

But, you know, we the people in this tech world understands this bottleneck and other terms and the necessity for these information which helps us to make a good purchase. But in reality, people doesn't understands all these, even after explaining them so. They will just say, c'mon yaar, for one suggestion you are troubling me. They don't even know what processor, psu etc. they have. Probably, they go to a computer shop, and ask for a 20k or 30k PC. That's what all they know. When you ask them, they will just say I have Intel Proccy, Intel Mobo, 2GB DDR3 RAM etc. Which model or whatsoever, they don't bother about or doesn't even have any idea.

This friend of mine, is kinda one of these. Just asked I have 15k which GPU would be best for me. Though I'm sure he has no idea about PSU model or make.

Anyway, I'll try to gather as much information as possible


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 7, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One of my friend is looking for a Graphics card. His budget is around 15k. He asked me, but I don't have any idea about all these
> 
> So if you guys could help. Oh yeah, he wants to stick to NVIDIA only.



Buy Zotac Geforce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card Online at Low Price in India | Zotac Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Buy Zotac Geforce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card Online at Low Price in India | Zotac Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com



Thanks, I'll just pass the information


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Buy Zotac Geforce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card Online at Low Price in India | Zotac Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com



and how much will be the shipping and import fee ? Also there won't be any local warranty.

Currently only cards available at around 15k is either R9 270 or the 270x but still we need to know the details of the rig and psu?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Right. Never asked
> 
> Will ask the whole details and create a proper thread along with the template.
> 
> ...



yep. i know. i was one among them few years back 

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks, I'll just pass the information



remember 760 needs a good psu. i am almost certain that he will be having a local psu. in that case, if 15k is the max budget get antec vp550p and r9 270. probably his cpu might bottleneck gpu too...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 8, 2014)

^^Got it. Thanks for all the help


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 16, 2014)

should I go ahead and install the 14.7 beta driver for my  gpu(in sig).
Is anyone using it?
does it have any issues with this card??


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> should I go ahead and install the 14.7 beta driver for my  gpu(in sig).
> Is anyone using it?
> does it have any issues with this card??


I'm using it, no issues, get the 14.7beta, don't get the final release.


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 16, 2014)

tkin said:


> don't get the final release.


what does this mean?

also do I have to perform a clean install or something ?
 if so,how do I do it ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> what does this mean?
> 
> also do I have to perform a clean install or something ?
> if so,how do I do it ?


Get this: AMD Catalyst 14.7 RC3 (14.200.1004.0 August 11) - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Get this: AMD Catalyst 14.7 RC3 (14.200.1004.0 August 11) - Guru3D.com Forums



Thanks


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm using it, no issues, get the 14.7beta, don't get the final release.



how is that auto update is not working??


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how is that auto update is not working??



auto update dont work for beta updates, if the software is in beta then it accept beta update. Hope this is what you are looking for


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> auto update dont work for beta updates, if the software is in beta then it accept beta update. Hope this is what you are looking for



i had installed beta driver only.........


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 20, 2014)

well..I had to rollback to 14.4 because one time the screen went blank after about an hour of gaming and the monitor displayed an error saying hdmi cable connected but no signal detected and another time the screen was flickering at windows startup.

- - - Updated - - -

Also guys should I upgrade from my current gpu to GTX 970 in future.
How much will a non-reference 970 cost?? --30k??
those benchmarks really blew my mind


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> well..I had to rollback to 14.4 because one time the screen went blank after about an hour of gaming and the monitor displayed an error saying hdmi cable connected but no signal detected and another time the screen was flickering at windows startup.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


30k for 970 takes away the performance upgrade over 280x, 25k is overshoot but can be mildly justified, 30k for 970 blows it out of the water, its no longer vfm.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> 30k for 970 takes away the performance upgrade over 280x, 25k is overshoot but can be mildly justified, 30k for 970 blows it out of the water, its no longer vfm.



280x to gtx 970 is not worth it??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

What is gtx  970's Psu requirement? Will a seasonic 520w be enough? Will be running an i5 with it(no oc)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is gtx  970's Psu requirement? Will a seasonic 520w be enough? Will be running an i5 with it(no oc)



Max Power consumption of Gtx 970 is 145w, 520W psu is more than enough


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> 280x to gtx 970 is not worth it??


Not if 970 goes for 30k. 280x now goes for 20k which can play all games @1080p comfortably and [MENTION=2221]144[/MENTION]0p aa off. At 30k 970 would be good but not good enough to justify the extra 10k over 280x.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2014)

I think GTX 970 is targeted at R9 290x while consuming lot less power as it's USP. So down the line we shall see some more maxwell cards to compete with R9 280x / 285x if Nvidia choose to replace GTX 770.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2014)

Nvidia cards always priced more compare to AMD card in India.
Though its my opinion.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> I think GTX 970 is targeted at R9 290x while consuming lot less power as it's USP. So down the line we shall see some more maxwell cards to compete with R9 280x / 285x if Nvidia choose to replace GTX 770.



Nvidia GTX960 will be released in October,2014 and will compete with AMD R9 280x/280/285 likewise cards.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2014)

These compete thing is all bullcr@p, its basically saying that since 280x performs 100% @ 20k, we'll give you a card(960) which performs 120% at 20k, we won't give you the 970 @ 20k since it performs 160%+ for the same amount. This is true for India only, the cards go for much less in US and priced correctly, but here, the retailers fix the price, they decide the price structure, its a scam, all out. Its a price fixing scandal. There is no reason for a card to have a 30k mrp pricetag when they sell for $339 in US. The retailers(read Rashi, aditya etc) force the companies to put such high mrp on boxes. This is a true example of Oligopoly.  Only online market place like flipkart will bring these guys to their knees. I sincerely hope flipkart/amazon etc bankrupt all these crooked brick and mortar stores by next 5 years, maybe then they'll understand crime doesn't pay.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ Amen to that lol.

$339 is a very reasonable price for that GPU.


----------



## polupoka (Sep 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> These compete thing is all bullcr@p, its basically saying that since 280x performs 100% @ 20k, we'll give you a card(960) which performs 120% at 20k, we won't give you the 970 @ 20k since it performs 160%+ for the same amount. This is true for India only, the cards go for much less in US and priced correctly, but here, the retailers fix the price, they decide the price structure, its a scam, all out. Its a price fixing scandal. There is no reason for a card to have a 30k mrp pricetag when they sell for $339 in US. The retailers(read Rashi, aditya etc) force the companies to put such high mrp on boxes. This is a true example of Oligopoly.  Only online market place like flipkart will bring these guys to their knees. I sincerely hope flipkart/amazon etc bankrupt all these crooked brick and mortar stores by next 5 years, maybe then they'll understand crime doesn't pay.



Golden WORDS! Platinum THINKING! MY wish adds yours sir!


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 24, 2014)

GTX 970 are overpriced in indian market within the price range of 35K. Its price in US markets is just 325$ (less than 20K INR). Will the price of these cards go down in the coming months?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 24, 2014)

> Will the price of these cards go down in the coming months?


 I doubt. Won't go down by the end of the year atleast IMO.


----------



## vkl (Sep 24, 2014)

This card has been available from some days for ~27.5k  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 ZT-90101-10P
Things are not always the way it should be here but at least we have a better option than r9 290 for siginificantly cheaper price.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 24, 2014)

With the 780ti being discontinued, I believe if I rma my 780ti sometime next year, I will get a 980 as a replacement   though it is only around 10% faster and I won't notice any real world improvements.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 25, 2014)

vkl said:


> This card has been available from some days for ~27.5k  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 ZT-90101-10P
> Things are not always the way it should be here but at least we have a better option than r9 290 for siginificantly cheaper price.



When I checked ASUS 970, its insanely priced in indian market. In US these cards are priced at arange of 21K (when converted in INR). So in indian market it should have been priced within the range of 25K with custom and excide duty. 35K is something, that 980 should cost.


----------



## Shah afroz (Sep 25, 2014)

Can anybody suggest me a graphic card under 3.5k my confg is i5 4440 and asus b85 mg antec 450 smps wd blue 1 tb zion 4 gb ram .thanx


----------



## funfex (Sep 26, 2014)

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Graphics Card with ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 384-Bit 03G-P4-3784-KR at Amazon.com

780 comes to around 31K with shipping... kinda good deal


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2014)

Shah afroz said:


> Can anybody suggest me a graphic card under 3.5k my confg is i5 4440 and asus b85 mg antec 450 smps wd blue 1 tb zion 4 gb ram .thanx



You have a nice PSU and cpu .. get GT 730 64 bit Gddr5 or R7 240 Gddr5 as minimum.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 26, 2014)

Is Sapphire 7970 Ghz Dual X Edition is a worthy upgrade from my 560 Ti? Config is in the Sig and I game at Full HD resolutions.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Is Sapphire 7970 Ghz Dual X Edition is a worthy upgrade from my 560 Ti? Config is in the Sig and I game at Full HD resolutions.


Yep its a good upgrade


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 26, 2014)

funfex said:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Graphics Card with ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 384-Bit 03G-P4-3784-KR at Amazon.com
> 
> 780 comes to around 31K with shipping... kinda good deal



Makes no sense to buy a phased out card at 31k. GTX 980 is on average 12% faster than 780Ti. So GTX 970 should be an average yield same result as 780Ti with almost HALF the power consumption and heat. We are getting 970 for almost 27K. It makes no sense to buy a slower card that is phased out for a higher amount.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

Checked Zauba.com today for GTX 970 and found this, what would be the second row brand

*www.zauba.com/import-gtx-970-hs-code.html


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> Checked Zauba.com today for GTX 970 and found this, what would be the second row brand
> 
> *www.zauba.com/import-gtx-970-hs-code.html


Strix is ASUS I think.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

^^ +1 to this.



amjath said:


> Checked Zauba.com today for GTX 970 and found this, what would be the second row brand
> 
> *www.zauba.com/import-gtx-970-hs-code.html



FYI : The first one is GTX 970 Gaming 4G LE from MSI :
MSI Global GTX 970 GAMING 4G LE


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2014)

tkin said:


> Strix is ASUS I think.


Yeah I know that, actually you checked the link late. When I pushed the there were only 3 imports with strix on first row 


topgear said:


> ^^ +1 to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you, also it was imported so cheap? I wonder who is selling them?


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ +1 to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the role of 4G LE?


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2014)

I think it denotes to *4G*B *L*imited *E*dition.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2014)

Why today's entry level cards still have very low VRAM ?
Where all new PC games can't run properly with low VRAM.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Why today's entry level cards still have very low VRAM ?
> Where all new PC games can't run properly with low VRAM.



Entry level cards are not meant for gaming.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Entry level cards are not meant for gaming.



What's the min price for a gaming card ?
GTX 770 cost near 25K which only 2GB.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Generally 6 - 7k+ cards can be considered as gaming cards provided you use them with appropriate monitor resolution and a nice cpu.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2014)

Revolution said:


> What's the min price for a gaming card ?
> GTX 770 cost near 25K which only 2GB.



I'd say that you should invest at least 11-12k for a mainstream card if you want a decent gaming experience.

Also, 2 GB is more than sufficient for mid range gaming.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2014)

12K card is good but 2GB VRAM low if u see new or upcoming PC games requirement of VRAM.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ +1 to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this card available in indian market? How much does it cost?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

Revolution said:


> 12K card is good but 2GB VRAM low if u see new or upcoming PC games requirement of VRAM.



On a midrange card, you will have to compromise on visuals at some point. You cannot expect yourself to play on ultra or high.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 9, 2014)

when will amd release its new gen gpus.............


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 9, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> when will amd release its new gen gpus.............



Personally i don't care for them now...... There is *NO WAY* that AMD is now getting that market chunk it just lost to the green team with the 970. 
PS:  Here's to me being proven wrong


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 9, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Personally i don't care for them now...... There is *NO WAY* that AMD is now getting that market chunk it just lost to the green team with the 970.
> PS:  Here's to me being proven wrong



The monopoly of nVidia will be dangerous. If AMD releases a card now, it will cost less than nVidias 9XX series, which will further prompt nVidia to reduce the cost of these cards.


----------



## smltngs (Oct 24, 2014)

Any online retailers having MSI 970 4g/Asus 970 strix/gigabyte 970 g1. Itdepot,mdcomp,primeagbg don't have them. Not available in fk or Amazon and many of these don't ship to kerala. How is warranty for MSI.


----------



## CrazyBoy_Go (Oct 31, 2014)

I Have HP Pavillion 15 e017tx .i have amd radeon 8670M with intel hd 4000. whenever i change settings in amd control panel 
my games starts to lag even at low settings.I want to know that how to use both intel and AMD for better gaming.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2014)

Guys, Whats the Cost of Zotac 970 and 970 Amp Extreme Edition in bangalore? need this info quick!!


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Guys, Whats the Cost of Zotac 970 and 970 Amp Extreme Edition in bangalore? need this info quick!!


Zotac 970 non-Amp for 25999
Build your PC - Golchha Computers

- - - Updated - - -

Amp Extreme will be good only when overclock, not much difference with other cards if you dont OC. You can go for ASUS Strix as well


----------



## dixit8611 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello, everyone.
R9 270x = 15200
R9 270  = 13800. 
I was thinking if it is worth to spend 1400 extra on a overclocked card ?  If i want extra performance i can always overclock R9 270. Which card i  should buy . My config is 4GB ram,one HDD  5400 rpm,955 BE,Hyper TX3 cooler,M4A88T-MLE mobo. Thanks.


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

dixit8611 said:


> Hello, everyone.
> R9 270x = 15200
> R9 270  = 13800.
> I was thinking if it is worth to spend 1400 extra on a overclocked card ?  If i want extra performance i can always overclock R9 270. Which card i  should buy . My config is 4GB ram,one HDD  5400 rpm,955 BE,Hyper TX3 cooler,M4A88T-MLE mobo. Thanks.



~6 to ~10 fps difference for 1400 IMO it is worth.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2014)

AnandTech | The AMD Radeon R9 270X & R9 270 Review: Feat. Asus & HIS

- - - Updated - - -

Go for ASUS..ASUS 270 and 270X has a max difference of 6 fps, that too 80 and 86


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe not the correct place to ask this..... But any idea what can my almost 2.5 years old Radeon 6970 2GB go for in the market? I really want to upgrade to a 970


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

8 - 9k


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2014)

Guys, Planning to get a gtx970 but looking for ~26k. 

Can I get a zotac gtx970 non over clocked?

What is the difference between this, Asus strix, zotac amp version in fps?

Can I over clock this card to get the performance near to any factory over clocked cards. 

If I don't find zotac in local market can I get Asus strix any known issues?

Tagging [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] and [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] for help.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2014)

Amp Extreme  - Quiet fan for a high end card, already overclocked like a demon,  good temperatures, 3+2 years warranty (if you register in the first week)..
Asus Strix - already overclocked a bit(not as much as amp extreme), Better VFM, 3 years warranty, Difference between Amp extreme and asus strix is about 6 fps in crysis 3.. 
Zotac Normal -Reference clock speed, Best VFM if you overclock slightly, but you will never reach Amp extreme levels without proper cooling, again 5 years warranty 
IMO, go for the Zotac normal, Rs 5.8k more for 8-9 fps gains is definitely not worth it..
Performance wise:
Zotac Normal < ASUS Strix < Zotac Amp extreme < Zotac Amp Omega (not available in india)

You can check the reviews yourself on youtube (LinusTechTips)

PS: I myself dont know but you should find out how good  Aditya Infotech is regarding zotac RMA.. for a 27k card, warranty is of vital importance and you should really be careful when choosing a brand..
But I can confirm ASUS warranty, atleast in my city is very good


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2014)

^Thank you for the detailed reply. Offline stores say they dont have stock for any GTX 970. Dirty beggars trying to increase the demand


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2014)

then why not order from online stores ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> then why not order from online stores ?



Ordered Zotac GTX 970 from flipkart. Reached home today by one day delivery


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> Ordered Zotac GTX 970 from flipkart. Reached home today by one day delivery


One plus one phone and now gtx 970 wow man. Congo


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Congo [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] .


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats bro. Post a brief performance review


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2014)

congratz [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] plz post benchmarks..........................


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> Ordered Zotac GTX 970 from flipkart. Reached home today by one day delivery



Congrats  Post couple of pics of the card and some info like how cool it runs.


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2014)

Tenida said:


> One plus one phone and now gtx 970 wow man. Congo


all in debts bro  I mean CC. Big one is yet to come bro. Wait for it 


rijinpk1 said:


> Congo [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] .





Night-Rider said:


> Congrats bro. Post a brief performance review





gagan_kumar said:


> congratz [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] plz post benchmarks..........................





topgear said:


> Congrats  Post couple of pics of the card and some info like how cool it runs.



Thx guys for everyone. I have played only for half an hour using the card, I have very limited time  Can't enjoy either my new phone or my gfx card. When I find time I will post some snaps and benchmarks and snaps from the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> Ordered Zotac GTX 970 from flipkart. Reached home today by one day delivery



Congo...cost?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Congo...cost?



Thanks, ~27400


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

M jealous man.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 9, 2014)

I understand electronics here is insanely overpriced but when theirs a price drop even then the greedy suppliers don't lower the prices, its almost 1.5 months since amd dropped 290 to 300$ and 290x to 400$
When (or if? ) we'd be able to see this price drop in india, this is ruining my build plans, maybe nvidia should take all of their market shares by gtx 970 alone and then they will realize, "oops! Our cards were expensive like a hate story actress w#ôrë"


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> M jealous man.



 i will have you more jealous now.

Guys I got redemption code after 2 days of chain mail to nvidia. Please tell me which game to choose *far cry 4 or The crew.* Reply via PM  
dont wanna others to come and saw off topic, off topic


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2014)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> I understand electronics here is insanely overpriced but when theirs a price drop even then the greedy suppliers don't lower the prices, its almost 1.5 months since amd dropped 290 to 300$ and 290x to 400$
> When (or if? ) we'd be able to see this price drop in india, this is ruining my build plans, maybe nvidia should take all of their market shares by gtx 970 alone and then they will realize, "oops! Our cards were expensive like a hate story actress w#ôrë"



expensive gfx cards don't sell in large volumes unlike some developed countries [ too few gamers actually ] so here we have to bite the bullet and then there's some crazy amount of taxes. Anyway, look out for deals on online shops like amazon, FK to get some nice discount.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought local price are cheaper for PC parts compare to online.
I may be wrong...


----------



## vkl (Dec 9, 2014)

Price cuts on r9 290 and 290x have started appearing recently here.  
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 290 4GB DDR5 (R9290-4GD5 - 90YV0560-U0IA00 - 886227632565 )   - INR 22999
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X DC2 OC 4GB DDR5 (R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - )  -INR 27399


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheaper here:-

Asus R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - Golchha Computers
Asus R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 - Golchha Computers


----------



## funfex (Dec 10, 2014)

PRices of R9 290s dropd on flipkart too for around 24k


Error 500 Server Error

25k for 290x


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2014)

Do you guys think I should have waited before going to GTX 970? I think i took a right decision, am I right?


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2014)

Too many choices atm, in the end for 1080p gaming they hardly matters. 

I would personally prefer a custom cooled 970, even at slightly higher price over that 290X DC2. The 290 looks awesome at that price though.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 11, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -



vkl said:


> Price cuts on r9 290 and 290x have started appearing recently here.
> ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 290 4GB DDR5 (R9290-4GD5 - 90YV0560-U0IA00 - 886227632565 )   - INR 22999
> ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X DC2 OC 4GB DDR5 (R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 - )  -INR 27399



+1 to this 
You are the man  [MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION] bubuddy thanx for the info, now I can focus on my build ,looks like I should have poured out my anger much earlier, but as they say better late than neve



Another question I have, will r9 290 be able to crunch through games on full HD for, say 2 years down the line on ultra-high settings,


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2014)

^^OMG  ...now we do need 4GB GDDR5 for HD gaming


----------



## Revolution (Dec 11, 2014)

Min 4GB ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^OMG  ...now we do need 4GB GDDR5 for HD gaming





Revolution said:


> Min 4GB ?




Maybe Op was thinking about UHD  and read these : 
Debunking Common Myths About Video Memory - Tom?s Hardware
Video Memory Usage at 4k (UHD) Resolutions | Digital Storm Unlocked


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, I'm interested in full HD as in 1920x1080 Hehe 
Anyway with the amount of slow progress on GFX architectures and rebrands going out there, even best of the gfx are brought to their knees, im some popular games, as you noted the amount of VRAM is not indicative of a cards performance, so can a r9 290 crunch through future games for 3 years? At ultra-high settings? That's what I wanna know, I know nobody knows the future but a guess?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm looking for a new gpu for running newer gpu intensive games like AC:unity,Far cry 4 etc comfortably at high settings-among r7 260x and geforce 750ti,which is a better choice at the moment?Is it true that r7 260x supports dx12 but 750ti doesn't?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> Well, I'm interested in full HD as in 1920x1080 Hehe
> Anyway with the amount of slow progress on GFX architectures and rebrands going out there, even best of the gfx are brought to their knees, im some popular games, as you noted the amount of VRAM is not indicative of a cards performance, so can a r9 290 crunch through future games for 3 years? At ultra-high settings? That's what I wanna know, I know nobody knows the future but a guess?



Me too in same situation as you, but I am certain a R9 290 will not deliver all games at ultra high for 3 years.. especially because, this period is the start of the "next gen games".. But the R9 290 will definitely deliver "comfortable" GPU performance in all games for the next 3 years, this much i assure you

PS: you might wanna wait for GTX 960 launch, thats what im doing right now, i too was tempted to buy R9  290 for 21k but its better to wait for nvidia's offering

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> I'm looking for a new gpu for running newer gpu intensive games like AC:unity,Far cry 4 etc comfortably at high settings-among r7 260x and geforce 750ti,which is a better choice at the moment?Is it true that r7 260x supports dx12 but 750ti doesn't?



All maxwell GPUs as well as GCN GPUs support Direct X 12 as far as i know, so in  theory.. both support DX  12.. I would recommend going for R9 270, it will be a lot more future proof than both of them but to answer your question which is faster between R7 260x and GTX 750 ti
take a look here
AnandTech | Bench - GPU14
keep in mind that GTX 750 ti doeesnt even need an external power connector, it is more powerefficient as well as maintains less temperatures (as much as 16 C less in load test crysis 3)


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> All maxwell GPUs as well as GCN GPUs support Direct X 12 as far as i know, so in  theory.. both support DX  12.. I would recommend going for R9 270, it will be a lot more future proof than both of them but to answer your question which is faster between R7 260x and GTX 750 ti
> take a look here
> AnandTech | Bench - GPU14
> keep in mind that GTX 750 ti doeesnt even need an external power connector, it is more powerefficient as well as maintains less temperatures (as much as 16 C less in load test crysis 3)



Thanks for the info-personally I'm inclined more towards getting the geforce 750ti rather than r9 260x as nvidia gpus offer better compatibility with most games.However i read somewhere directx 12 is only "partially" supported by the maxwell gpus whereas radeon r7 260x is fully directx12 compatible-I have no idea how far this fact is true and so i asked aforesaid question.While going for a new card,i want to ensure that its relatively future proof, ie it wont become obsolete by the time dx12 becomes mainstream and newer titles start requiring proper dx12 support from gpus in order to run.So i cant really decide which gpu i'm finally gonna choose keeping these constraints in mind.Also my budget is restricted to around 11k,so i cant really go for more expensive gpus right now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r9-270-2gb-ddr5-dual-x-oc-with-boost.html?search=R9 270
this is the lowest i could find, for Rs 12,600.. 
GTX 750 ti is a great card, highly powerefficient but only for Rs 1.6k increase in your budget, you are getting massive improvements if you buy the R9 270.. In my opinion, R9 270 is more "value for money" and I would recommend you save up and buy it.. Also, when GTX 970 launched, amd immediately decreased the price of their higher end cards by a significant amount to compete.. since, gtx 960 launch is just around the corner, there's a good chance, amd might do the same with their R9 270/270X and 280.. Lastly, the launch of GTX 950 ti is also 2-3 months away.. these are your options,
Here's your comparision between R9 270 and GTX 750 ti


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/AnandTech%20%20%20Bench%20-%20GPU14%20%281%29.png


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats good to know-however the info that geforce 950ti will be released within a month or 2 has made this decision even harder for me-do u think 950ti will cost roughly as much as 750ti/r9 270 after its release or will it be priced much higher than that?

another thing-my psu is a corsair vx450-will it be able to handle the r9 270 or will i have to change it as well?


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2015)

Your PSU is fine for R9 270.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Thats good to know-however the info that geforce 950ti will be released within a month or 2 has made this decision even harder for me-do u think 950ti will cost roughly as much as 750ti/r9 270 after its release or will it be priced much higher than that?
> 
> *another thing-my psu is a corsair vx450-will it be able to handle the r9 270 or will i have to change it as well?*



PSU can easily handle R9 270..
950 ti is months away, it could be a worthy upgrade over 750 ti.. considering the fact that 970 is a beast in the VFM department


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2015)

But,I have seen launch price is always high for any items.
So,950Ti may not be VFM immediately after launching ?
May be R9270 will become cheaper then ?
We can't predict future accurately.
We have to wait and see until launch.....


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2015)

3 questions.


Can my mobo and CPU [Core i5-2400, Asus P8H67M-LE] handle the GTX970 without any sort of hiccups?

I will have change the PSU though. Which PSU would you guys suggest?

I currently have a 2x2GB ram setup. I am contemplating swapping one 2GB ram stick with a 4/8GB stick. will that be possible?

Also, I fed in the above targeted config in eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts and got Recommended PSU Wattage as 387W. Minimum wattage was 337W.

Can the current Corsair CX430v2 work good with it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> 3 questions.
> 
> 
> Can my mobo and CPU [Core i5-2400, Asus P8H67M-LE] handle the GTX970 without any sort of hiccups?
> ...



> Yes.

> Get Antec VP550P or Seasonic S12II 520W if you have the budget.

> I'd suggest get 2x4 GB or single 4 GB if it extends the budget.

> CX430V2 will be very close to it's limits powering that rig.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 22, 2015)

After weeks of speculation it seems nvidia has finally launched their dx 12 ready mainstream gpu today-the geforce GTX 960 and different versions of it are already available for purchase at various websites mdcomputers.in etc.However the price of this gpu is rather high atm-the base model itself costs Rs 18000,which puts it out of reach of many potential buyers like me who have a relatively modest budget.Can anyone predict how long will it take for its cost to drop to the 10-14k price bracket?I am quite keen on buying it but have to hold back my purchase till it gets a considerable price cut,thereby making it more budget friendly.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> After weeks of speculation it seems nvidia has finally launched their dx 12 ready mainstream gpu today-the geforce GTX 960 and different versions of it are already available for purchase at various websites mdcomputers.in etc.However the price of this gpu is rather high atm-the base model itself costs Rs 18000,which puts it out of reach of many potential buyers like me who have a relatively modest budget.Can anyone predict how long will it take for its cost to drop to the 10-14k price bracket?I am quite keen on buying it but have to hold back my purchase till it gets a considerable price cut,thereby making it more budget friendly.



Should happen as annual budget approaches. That's the time most companies to clear their stokes.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> 10-14k price bracket?



10K ?
Not possible.
I don't think so.
If GTX960 available 2GB @10K & 4GB @12K then it will be biggest hit ever from Nvidia cos there is no card at that price bracket to beat GTX960...


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 23, 2015)

Then by how much do you think the price will decrease (if at all) in the coming months?And how long will that take?Will it be a good idea to wait till it gets a price cut or buy it right now?Had it been priced a little lower,i wouldn't have hesitated-but 18k for that gpu seems rather steep at the moment.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2015)

May be near 15K I guess ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

Revolution said:


> May be near 15K I guess ?



15k will be sweet spot.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 23, 2015)

quite so,i wonder how long will it take before its price drops to around 15k.


----------



## sidster (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm building a new rig. Mods suggested me  this config :i5 4440 - 11k
asus b85m g-5.4k
kingston hyperx fury 2x4gb - 5.4k /corsair vengeance or gskill ripjawsx
gtx 750 ti - 11k
wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
antec vp550p - 3.5k
cooler master elite 311- 2.3k
Dell s2240l - 8k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k

Will this config be able to run Assassin's creed unity on high or medium settings?
Also if i reduce on monitor will I be able to save enough to buy a better GPU?


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2015)

Monitor is absolute minimum for 1080p gaming. In any case, Assassin's Creed Unity is going to have problems running at high settings smoothly in any mid range card.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2015)

sidster said:


> Hey guys. I'm building a new rig. Mods suggested me  this config :i5 4440 - 11k
> asus b85m g-5.4k
> kingston hyperx fury 2x4gb - 5.4k /corsair vengeance or gskill ripjawsx
> gtx 750 ti - 11k
> ...



Get R9 270 from mdcomputers, current price @ 12.6k .. 
AnandTech | Bench - GPU14
very big performance gap for only  Rs 1.6k more

if you do get the GTX 750 ti, get a 2 GB one and use this coupon (EBAY09DEAL) to shave off ~Rs 1k off  .. Total price should be around 10k


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the cheapest card I can get to crossfire with my Radeon 6970, and would it be worth it( considering both the price and performance gain) ? I would really like to up my system specs, but recent purchases (including a PS4  ) have severely cut into my pocket.


----------



## spxx (Jan 28, 2015)

sidster said:


> Hey guys. I'm building a new rig. Mods suggested me  this config :i5 4440 - 11k
> asus b85m g-5.4k
> kingston hyperx fury 2x4gb - 5.4k /corsair vengeance or gskill ripjawsx
> gtx 750 ti - 11k
> ...



 the problem with ACU is not in gpu's bad it is really bad port to pc , after 4 huge updates it still runs like a pile of sh@t !! but as suggested above 270 dual x is a much better choice then a 750 ti , i assembled a new rig in nov and got it thinking i would be safe for at least 1 year but i can't push more then 35 fps on medium on ACU , another problem is the card heats you have to play around in MSI to set custom fan settings also get a good after market cooler at least 3 fans !! was able to run FC4 on high at a steady 45 to 55 fps but it can't max new games on ultra , it would be better to wait for a price dip coming in march and get a 960 or a 290 dual x which i am going to do sadly .

 but if you going for a build now and depending on budget a 270 dual x with 2gb vram or if you can get the 4 gb vram one is the way to go.


----------



## nmenon (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys I'm looking to upgrade my PC and need a new Graphics card, the rest of the components have been updated recently.
Current Config :
Core i3 - 3210 3.2 GHz
8GB DDR3 RAM (1333MHz)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 RPM HDD
ASUS H61MC Motherboard
XFX GeForce 8600GT 512MB DDR2
Zebronics 450 W Gold Series PSU

What I would like to get is a decent graphics card with the ability to run most games at 720p which doesn't need external power.
Budget below 10k and prefer an Nvidia card.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2015)

nmenon said:


> Guys I'm looking to upgrade my PC and need a new Graphics card, the rest of the components have been updated recently.
> Current Config :
> Core i3 - 3210 3.2 GHz
> 8GB DDR3 RAM (1333MHz)
> ...



You'll need a new PSU as the current one is pure crap. Get Antec VP450P and a Sapphire R7 250X.


----------



## nmenon (Jan 28, 2015)

Would a Corsair VS450 do in place of the Antec VP450P. My local shop has that in stock.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2015)

GTX960!!!

looks like i may get to keep my current config and PSU 

Toms reports launch price bracket of $200.

India price would be 14k?? any rumors?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2015)

^Its already launched in MDcomputers for 18-19k.. crap pricing , considering its slower than R9 280 which is available at 17k..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2015)

wtf noooo.. 

i'll wait for flipkart/snapdeal. 

btw, i'll keep my 1600x900 monitor and run all games at ultra


----------



## divyam (Jan 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Its already launched in MDcomputers for 18-19k.. crap pricing , considering its slower than R9 280 which is available at 17k..


The gtx 960 Asus strix is available for 17k in nehru place delhi.So the Zotac one should be available for 16k in coming weeks.Also the card is faster than 280 and only slightly slower than 285 (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 GPU Benchmark vs. 760, 970, R9 285 ? A $200 Juggernaut | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks) .Also the card just consumes 120W(single 8pin power connector needed),runs so much cooler,doesnt even need to turn fans on for games that require less than 30w power like dota 2 etc. or when idling(i.e much quieter).
If only the card was under 15k sigh/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2015)

> If only the card was under 15k sigh/


There's a very good reason, it could come down to that price in a couple of months because it is meant to replace the GTX 660 and the 660 in it's own lifespan had a cost of around 13k.. Regarding the benchmarks, i m not sure.. some sites report that R9 280 beats the 960 in a fair amount.. The power consumption is true but if 960's cost is over Rs 2k more than 280, its not recommended, considering it has a 1 GB lower VRAM than 280..

EDIT : That benchmark doesnt even show the position of R9 280.. so in terms of performance R9 285 > 280 > 960.. In terms of Power consumption 960 is better but having an extra GB of RAM at less slightly less cost is much more important, imo


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

divyam said:


> The gtx 960 Asus strix is available for 17k in nehru place delhi.So the Zotac one should be available for 16k in coming weeks.Also the card is faster than 280 and only slightly slower than 285 (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 GPU Benchmark vs. 760, 970, R9 285 ? A $200 Juggernaut | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks) .Also the card just consumes 120W(single 8pin power connector needed),runs so much cooler,doesnt even need to turn fans on for games that require less than 30w power like dota 2 etc. or when idling(i.e much quieter).
> 
> If only the card was under 15k sigh/



But 960 has just 2gb of vram as opposed to 3-4 gb of vram that's usually found on certain versions of R9 270X/R9 280X etc,don't you think because of this the card will struggle to run newer graphically intense games in future which may require >2gb of vram to work properly?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 29, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> But 960 has just 2gb of vram as opposed to 3-4 gb of vram that's usually found on certain versions of R9 270X/R9 280X etc,don't you think because of this the card will struggle to run newer graphically intense games in future which may require >2gb of vram to work properly?



GTX 960 doesnt have enough GPU juice to run games at settings which also requires and eventually exceeds the amount of VRAM its attached with. The gpu will run out of processing power way before it runs out of VRAM. Also, GTX 960 is not really slower than R9 285 in all games, as a matter of fact its faster in games like DA Inquistion, Far cry 4, Alien Isolation and many titles, it trades blows... The price though, could have been a little lower in India. A 200$ card with this performance-per-watt-per-dollar is simply justified.

Palit GTX 960 Super JetStream 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Palit GTX 960 Super JetStream 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Palit GTX 960 Super JetStream 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Jan 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> There's a very good reason, it could come down to that price in a couple of months because it is meant to replace the GTX 660 and the 660 in it's own lifespan had a cost of around 13k.. Regarding the benchmarks, i m not sure.. some sites report that R9 280 beats the 960 in a fair amount.. The power consumption is true but if 960's cost is over Rs 2k more than 280, its not recommended, considering it has a 1 GB lower VRAM than 280..
> 
> EDIT : That benchmark doesnt even show the position of R9 280.. so in terms of performance R9 285 > 280 > 960.. In terms of Power consumption 960 is better but having an extra GB of RAM at less slightly less cost is much more important, imo




285 & 280 perform almost same, barring minor differences, so is 960. The only difference is the memory bus width (384-bit in 280, 256-bit in 285 & 128-bit in 960) and extra 1GB VRAM in 280. So unless you are running in a situation where your card will be memory bandwidth starved or need that extra VRAM, you will hardly spot any difference. On the other hand, 280 being EOL, future driver support might become slower.

Bottom line: get the one which is cheaper, and if you absolutely need to grab that 280 , get it while stock lasts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2015)

nmenon said:


> Would a Corsair VS450 do in place of the Antec VP450P. My local shop has that in stock.



Nope, avoid VS series from corsair.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Asus strix gtx 960 is worth a buy???


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2015)

^ go for the Zotac GTX 960 instead


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2015)

Skud said:


> 285 & 280 perform almost same, barring minor differences, so is 960. The only difference is the memory bus width (384-bit in 280, 256-bit in 285 & 128-bit in 960) and extra 1GB VRAM in 280. So unless you are running in a situation where your card will be memory bandwidth starved or need that extra VRAM, you will hardly spot any difference. On the other hand, 280 being EOL, future driver support might become slower.
> 
> Bottom line: get the one which is cheaper, and if you absolutely need to grab that 280 , get it while stock lasts.



how do we know when a card is EOL??


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2015)

When stocks are not getting replenished.  And AMD has already announced that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2015)

Skud said:


> When stocks are not getting replenished.  And AMD has already announced that.



what about r9 280x??? is it EOL i couldn't find abt this on web..........

i want to RMA my 280x....


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not, current AMD line up goes like this: 295x2 > 290x > 290 > 280x > 285 and so on...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

Gtx 960 - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com

the 960 is on fk, with the Zotac basic edition at 19250. 

this sucks. 



- - - Updated - - -

177830 on sd

*www.snapdeal.com/search?keyword=gtx+960&santizedKeyword=&catId=&categoryId=&suggested=false&vertical=&noOfResults=20&clickSrc=go_header&lastKeyword=&prodCatId=&changeBackToAll=false&foundInAll=false&categoryIdSearched=&cityPageUrl=&url=&utmContent=&catalogID=&dealDetail=

- - - Updated - - -

*guys, will there be any difference on the PCB for the base edition and the AMP! edition?*


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2015)

if you want to upgrade, wait 2-3 months.. mid range gpus are not worth purchasing on launch day


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> if you want to upgrade, wait 2-3 months.. mid range gpus are not worth purchasing on launch day



yes, no way before i will buy before that. 

my question is: *will there be any difference on the PCB for the base edition and the AMP! edition? like VRMs, power delivery and stuff..*


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2015)

> As you can see the Zotac GTX 960 AMP! Edition is overclocked from the start and has a 13% higher boost-clock that the regular GTX 960. We also see that it is basically a GTX 980 cut in half with half the number of CUDA-cores and just 2 GB/128-bit memory interface. The TDP though is very low at 120W. Zotac has decided to offer two DP-connectors instead of two DL-DVI-connectors and  we think it is a wise choice as more and more monitors offer a DP-connection.
> The cooling solution of the card is set up so the fans stop spinning when the load is low thus keeping it even quieter than usual. Not that this is a noisy card. on the contrary. Zotac calls this “FreezeTech”.



Source - Zotac GTX960 AMP!-edition, Maxwell goes mainstream - Bjorn3D.com


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm asking if there are any differences on the PCB for the basic and the AMP! Model from Zotac


----------



## Bhav (Feb 3, 2015)

i want to buy a new gtx card currently 750ti is my choice should i buy it or wait for 950ti dose worth for waiting for 950ti


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2015)

Bhav said:


> i want to buy a new gtx card currently 750ti is my choice should i buy it or wait for 950ti dose worth for waiting for 950ti


again, fill this *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2015)

Bhav said:


> i want to buy a new gtx card currently 750ti is my choice should i buy it or wait for 950ti dose worth for waiting for 950ti



the waiting game is a never ending one and if you have the need and want a suitable gpu now just go for it. You can't be wrong but if you want you can always wait.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> the waiting game is a never ending one and if you have the need and want a suitable gpu now just go for it. You can't be wrong but if you want you can always wait.



thanks


----------



## quicky008 (May 23, 2015)

i recently posted an ad on olx for the sale of my Zotac GTX 960 2gb for Rs 14000-afaik the card currently costs Rs 17000 approx but today a chap called me up and asked me whether i could consider selling it for 12000 or not as the price of the card has reduced to about Rs 15000 very recently-does anyone know whether this is true or not?Was he telling the truth or just bluffing in order to convince me to sell my card for a significantly lower price?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i recently posted an ad on olx for the sale of my Zotac GTX 960 2gb for Rs 14000-afaik the card currently costs Rs 17000 approx but today a chap called me up and asked me whether i could consider selling it for 12000 or not as the price of the card has reduced to about Rs 15000 very recently-does anyone know whether this is true or not?Was he telling the truth or just bluffing in order to convince me to sell my card for a significantly lower price?



before you do anything..i mean anything at all ! please contact this guy [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] in this forum and tell him about your sell. Please.


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i recently posted an ad on olx for the sale of my Zotac GTX 960 2gb for Rs 14000-afaik the card currently costs Rs 17000 approx but today a chap called me up and asked me whether i could consider selling it for 12000 or not as the price of the card has reduced to about Rs 15000 very recently-does anyone know whether this is true or not?Was he telling the truth or just bluffing in order to convince me to sell my card for a significantly lower price?



Afaik golchaa is where you get the lowest computer prices.

I can see 17k for Asus strix GTX 960 so non amp zotac will be 15k easily.


----------



## quicky008 (May 23, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]-what the.....?!?GTX 970 for 17k!!Are you sure they quoted the price correctly?On mdcomputers.in its still priced at 27k approx i think.
  [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]:  ok,i'll try to get in touch with him and inform him about the sale of my gpu.Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]-what the.....?!?GTX 970 for 17k!!Are you sure they quoted the price correctly?On mdcomputers.in its still priced at 27k approx i think.
> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]:  ok,i'll try to get in touch with him and inform him about the sale of my gpu.Thanks for the heads-up.


Typo bro edited my post


----------



## sarosh (May 24, 2015)

Hi,
I presently have a Zotac GTX 550 Ti.
I am thinking of upgrading this to a GTX 750 Ti.

I am not sure if the performance is worth it and if I will see major performance improvement.
One website actually stated that the 550 would perform better than the 750 with high AA.

Any inputs on this matter will be very helpful.
Regards,
Sarosh.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Hi,
> I presently have a Zotac GTX 550 Ti.
> I am thinking of upgrading this to a GTX 750 Ti.
> 
> ...


that is WRONG, 750 ti shits on 550ti, even the 750 destroys the 550 ti in all performance scenarios


----------



## sarosh (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation guys, I have just recently updated to an i5 4440 with 8gb ram.
I think my current Zotac GTX 550 Ti is the bottle neck in gaming.
I'm thinking of going for the Asus 2GB OC version of the GTX 750 Ti because it is a bit lower priced than the equivalent zotac card.


----------



## setanjan123 (May 24, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Thanks for the confirmation guys, I have just recently updated to an i5 4440 with 8gb ram.
> I think my current Zotac GTX 550 Ti is the bottle neck in gaming.
> I'm thinking of going for the Asus 2GB OC version of the GTX 750 Ti because it is a bit lower priced than the equivalent zotac card.


750 Ti is good but the way games are going these days, unless you want to play on 720p in the near future  it's better to get a R9 270X at least. That is unless you have a shitty psu


----------



## quicky008 (May 26, 2015)

I recently sold off my zotac 2gb gtx 960 and got a new 4 gb gtx 960 from zotac by paying a little more-but i am facing quite an unusual problem with it,although i am not really sure whether its really a problem or not-my older 2gb 960 featured something called freeze tech which caused its fans to stop spinning completely when it was idle,the newer 4gb card that i have bought also has this particular feature but quite strangely,its fans are going on spinning even when the gpu is idle-there was a even a label on the card where it was clearly written that the fans of the card will not spin when there is no load.So i dont understand whats going on-the card seems to be working fine and running all games properly-but oddly enough its fans are spinning even when its completely idle,which usually never happened on my older 2gb gtx 960.

Can anyone tell me what might be the cause of it?Is it normal for 4 gb versions of gtx 960 to act like this or have i received a faulty piece?Please help

(ps-i am using the latest version of nvidia gpu drivers-352.86 and running win 8 pro)


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

AFAIK , the 2GB version has this feature. Not sure about 4 GB . The one I am talking about is from Asus.
It starts spinning when temp reaches 55-60c or more.
BTW , I am curious to know the reason to buy 4gb version. Exceeding 2gb vram ?


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> AFAIK , the 2GB version has this feature. Not sure about 4 GB . The one I am talking about is from Asus.
> It starts spinning when temp reaches 55-60c or more.
> BTW , I am curious to know the reason to buy 4gb version. Exceeding 2gb vram ?


Yes, hungry latest games


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes, hungry latest games


Like gta v


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Like gta v


Yes, ultra reaches ~3500 gig of vram.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes, ultra reaches ~3500 gig of vram.


Benchmarks have shown GTA V taking 12GB of VRAM on 5k ultra


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Benchmarks have shown GTA V taking 12GB of VRAM on 5k ultra


That amount of vram is worth it.


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

How does a 2GB + 2GB SLI performs in modern day games ? Are they still prone to heavy stuttering and related issues ?
I am keeping another GTX960 in line-up for next year upgrade.


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2015)

As far as recent news I heard, sli  driver is better and quickly optimised than crossfire

Example GTA v, people had crossfire driver issues and the fix took time


----------



## setanjan123 (May 26, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Benchmarks have shown GTA V taking 12GB of VRAM on 5k ultra


 RIP Titan X


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> How does a 2GB + 2GB SLI performs in modern day games ? Are they still prone to heavy stuttering and related issues ?
> I am keeping another GTX960 in line-up for next year upgrade.



By that time even 2 * Gtx 960 won't cut for 1080p,games are gonna be huge demanding.
IMO It is better you save money and upgrade to powerful single gpu in future


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2015)

How long do you think a GT730 will give reasonable fps on games at 1366*768? It runs GTA V at 1080p at 25-30 fps, so any idea how it will do on 1366*768?

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> How long do you think a GT730 will give reasonable fps on games at 1366*768? It runs GTA V at 1080p at 25-30 fps, so any idea how it will do on 1366*768?
> 
> Shiva



Bro When Fps goes under 30,there will be lag in between and gameplay gets ruined.Gt730 will not cut even at 720p

see here Gta 5 @ 25fps at 1366*768 res with Gt730   *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBCwutbnMaQ


Atleast R7 260X is needed for stable 30 + fps


----------



## Shah (May 26, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> How long do you think a GT730 will give reasonable fps on games at 1366*768? It runs GTA V at 1080p at 25-30 fps, so any idea how it will do on 1366*768?
> 
> Shiva



I agree with [MENTION=149570]ASHISH65[/MENTION]. Also, the youtube video description states that it is a quad core processor(Core i5-4440 to be exact). 

The minimum requirement for GTA V is a quad-core processor. So, even if that GPU can run GTA V at 768p, your processor is gonna give up.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Bro When Fps goes under 30,there will be lag in between and gameplay gets ruined.Gt730 will not cut even at 720p
> 
> see here Gta 5 @ 25fps at 1366*768 res with Gt730   *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBCwutbnMaQ
> 
> ...



30fps is like the highest I've ever got.I've had a Gt210 for 3 years.

You merely adopted the lag,I was born with it, moulded by it.I didn't cross 30fps until I was a man.  

On a serious note, I've played tomb raider at 15-20fps and didn't mind it .30fps is pretty good enough for me 

And I've got the card so can't do anything about it . :/ 

Shiva


----------



## setanjan123 (May 26, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> 30fps is like the highest I've ever got.I've had a Gt210 for 3 years.
> 
> You merely adopted the lag,I was born with it, moulded by it.I didn't cross 30fps until I was a man.
> 
> ...


   That dark Knight rises dialog


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2015)

It's completely true though !  BTW, a 260X along with a CRT?


----------



## setanjan123 (May 26, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> It's completely true though !  BTW, a 260X along with a CRT?


Yup. Budget issues


----------



## quicky008 (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> AFAIK , the 2GB version has this feature. Not sure about 4 GB . The one I am talking about is from Asus.
> It starts spinning when temp reaches 55-60c or more.
> BTW , I am curious to know the reason to buy 4gb version. Exceeding 2gb vram ?



Well the 4 gb version of zotac GTX 960 is also supposed to have the same feature-its also clearly mentioned in the specifications of this card at their official website.Besides my 4gb gtx 960 came with a sticker containing the statement that the fans would stop spinning under low loads.Thats the reason i'm worried because the fans of the card go on spinning even when there's very little to no load on the gpu,which is something that seldom happened on my older 2gb GTX 960-i wonder whether the card might be defective or not.For the last 2 hrs the card has been completely idle but still the fans are spinning at around 1530 rpm continuously,which is not supposed to happen.I've written to zotac about this issue but they haven't replied yet.If anyone could shed some light on this matter then it would have been very helpful indeed.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 27, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Well the 4 gb version of zotac GTX 960 is also supposed to have the same feature-its also clearly mentioned in the specifications of this card at their official website.Besides my 4gb gtx 960 came with a sticker containing the statement that the fans would stop spinning under low loads.Thats the reason i'm worried because the fans of the card go on spinning even when there's very little to no load on the gpu,which is something that seldom happened on my older 2gb GTX 960-i wonder whether the card might be defective or not.For the last 2 hrs the card has been completely idle but still the fans are spinning at around 1530 rpm continuously,which is not supposed to happen.I've written to zotac about this issue but they haven't replied yet.If anyone could shed some light on this matter then it would have been very helpful indeed.



isnt it possible to adjust the fan curves manually ??


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Well the 4 gb version of zotac GTX 960 is also supposed to have the same feature-its also clearly mentioned in the specifications of this card at their official website.Besides my 4gb gtx 960 came with a sticker containing the statement that the fans would stop spinning under low loads.Thats the reason i'm worried because the fans of the card go on spinning even when there's very little to no load on the gpu,which is something that seldom happened on my older 2gb GTX 960-i wonder whether the card might be defective or not.For the last 2 hrs the card has been completely idle but still the fans are spinning at around 1530 rpm continuously,which is not supposed to happen.I've written to zotac about this issue but they haven't replied yet.If anyone could shed some light on this matter then it would have been very helpful indeed.



I think it's the summer temperature which makes the fans spin even when the card is in idle state and in a way I think it's good for the gpu.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2015)

topgear said:


> I think it's the summer temperature which makes the fans spin even when the card is in idle state and in a way I think it's good for the gpu.



I don't think the fans are triggered to run based on temperature but rather the over-all load on the engine. If I recall it correctly , I read it in reviews.
Or maybe if I am wrong , then the threshold is 65C. Beyond which the fans would start spinning.


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2015)

The trigger is based on temperature rather than load of the engine, not sure about your card but the threshold of my 970 is 60C.


----------



## quicky008 (May 28, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]:I see,i think you maybe right.A thing that I've been noticing for the last few days is that whenever i perform a cold boot,the fans of the card remain in off state for as long as the machine is running,provided of course i don't run any kind of gpu intensive applications on my system.However when i play any game for about an hour or so,the fans are activated automatically and go on spinning even when i have exited the game and card's temperature has dropped to around 40 degrees Celsius.

The bottomline is that the fans usually don't start when i perform routine tasks on my pc eg browsing,watching videos etc but the moment when i fire up some game,they begin spinning and from what I've observed,dont stop even when the game is no longer running and the card has cooled down adequately.Can this be considered as normal behaviour for my gpu?[Then there's always the possibility that the fans don't shut down because of the intensely hot weather that we're experiencing at this time(as suggested by topgear),although there's no way to confirm that this is really the case.]


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2015)

well based on the cards [ manufacturing ] theory the behavior looks a little odd. May be a bios fix in future should fix this. But still I like cooler gpus even if the fan have to spin. The cooler your gpu stays it will run longer.


----------



## quicky008 (May 31, 2015)

topgear said:


> well based on the cards [ manufacturing ] theory the behavior looks a little odd. May be a bios fix in future should fix this. But still I like cooler gpus even if the fan have to spin. The cooler your gpu stays it will run longer.


Yes,the behaviour looks very odd to me as well because the fans of the 2gb Zotac GTX 960 that i had earlier used to stop spinning whenever it was not under any load-therefore as both the 4gb and 2gb cards are based primarily on a similar architecture,i expected my 4gb GTX 960 to work similarly but unfortunately it doesn't,as I've said earlier.

I wrote to Zotac's tech support department in India about this issue and this is what they replied:

"GTX960 4GB…. Fan will not spin when the GPU temperature dropped below 38C and power consumption under 13W.
So it’s not a fault, please use your card. -Swarn Singh (technical manager)"

Zotac's official description for the freeze technology states that the fans are designed to stop spinning whenever there's no load-they dont mention anything about any specific temperature ranges when this is supposed to happen,so the explanation offered by this individual to account for the peculiar behaviour of this card don't seem very convincing-i hope he's not bluffing in order to cover up the fact that the card is faulty.

But I've observed that the temps of my 4gb GTX 960 always stay between 39-43 degrees celcius even when its idle,so in the odd chance that this Swarn singh fellow was telling me the truth,there's a possibility that this what makes the fans spin even when there's virtually no load on the gpu,but unfortunately there's no way to corroborate this hypothesis because i couldn't find any proof of this fact anywhere even after searching extensively on the web.

So I'm really confused about this matter as i don't understand whether the card is okay or not-if anyone else has faced a similar problem with their gpu then please let me know.


----------



## alphadogg375 (Jun 16, 2015)

hey guys! i'm new here...i have a ASUS P8 H67 ML-X  motherboard, 8gb 1333mhz ram, windows 7 with a core i5-2500
i would like to buy the sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC, from flipkart. i am worried about the compatiblity of the graphics card with my motherboard. and so my question is can i buy this card? will i have any compatiablity issues, like bios etc...
thank you in advance.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think you will run into any compatibility issue. Just make sure you have a good PSU to run this card. Aside from that it's better if you go with GTX 970 instead as it offers more performance with far less power consumption.


----------



## alphadogg375 (Jun 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> I don't think you will run into any compatibility issue. Just make sure you have a good PSU to run this card. Aside from that it's better if you go with GTX 970 instead as it offers more performance with far less power consumption.



can you recommend a decent power supply, which is not costly, but gets the job done without any issues.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

alphadogg375 said:


> can you recommend a decent power supply, which is not costly, but gets the job done without any issues.


Corsair CX600


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Are there any tools similar to Radeon pro for nVidia?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Are there any tools similar to Radeon pro for nVidia?



msi afterburner is the holy grail of overclocking/osd thingies
works with both amd/nvidia


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

I am not talking about the OCing part. Radeon Pro as a whole tool, all of its functionalities. 

Anything in the green camp, or is it compatible with nVidia too?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] , planning on overlocking that GTX960 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> I am not talking about the OCing part. Radeon Pro as a whole tool, all of its functionalities.
> 
> Anything in the green camp, or is it compatible with nVidia too?



What exactly are you looking for ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> I am not talking about the OCing part. Radeon Pro as a whole tool, all of its functionalities.
> 
> Anything in the green camp, or is it compatible with nVidia too?



Try these :

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download ASUS GPU Tweak for Graphics cards
Afterburner | MSI Gaming Series
EVGA - Software - EVGA PrecisionX 16

don't OC if you don't wish too but MSI AFB can be used to show fps, gpu speed, load temp, cpu speed, memory load and other whole lots of infos on the OSD. All hail to Rivatuner server


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] , planning on overlocking that GTX960 ?


Not now. But after sometime.


Nerevarine said:


> What exactly are you looking for ?


I do not mean to be rude, but if you have used Radeon Pro, then you'd know what exactly i want.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

topgear said:


> Try these :
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download ASUS GPU Tweak for Graphics cards
> Afterburner | MSI Gaming Series
> ...


Will do. Thank you.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2015)

topgear said:


> Try these :
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download ASUS GPU Tweak for Graphics cards
> Afterburner | MSI Gaming Series
> ...



+1 to this. Rivatuner server is figging good, one-stop solution for all monitoring activities, heck it can even take good quality SS and save it with JPEG format directly unlike with fraps.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2015)

I installed the package. but i need to sort out the stuff and GUI before progressing on to using it with the games. 

good to know i can use it to take screenshots. 
 [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] : you are using a 970, along with the NVIDIA software package, right?? have you used the shadowplay thing? the one that captures screen vids. can you use it to take screen shots?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> I installed the package. but i need to sort out the stuff and GUI before progressing on to using it with the games.
> 
> good to know i can use it to take screenshots.
> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] : you are using a 970, along with the NVIDIA software package, right?? have you used the shadowplay thing? the one that captures screen vids. can you use it to take screen shots?



ShadowPlay is mainly focused on streaming. Meaning if you have used any other streaming service like XSplit Gamecaster or the like, ShadowPlay is undoubtedly the best in class. 

For example, the encoder is  H.264 video encoder, which is superb, records up to the last 20 minutes of gameplay in Shadow Mode ( which can be changed and optimized )
Records unlimited length video in Manual Mode ( Shadow, Manual, Shadow+ Manual )
Broadcasts to Twitch
Records up to 4K resolution at 130 Mbps
Minimal performance impact, which i like the most along with the awesome quality video it captures and saves, almost no frame drops, no lag nothing.

Now coming to the Screenshot part, nvidia *did not* include this feature with shadowplay for some stupid reason...which I believe was one hot-key away and they still ignored it. I tracked it in forum too..

*forums.geforce.com/default/topic/7...reenshot-via-shadowplay/post/4259748/#4259748

So I keep MSI AB always on BG anyway, since I have OC'ed profile loaded and custom fan speeds, the RT Stat Server gives me ample options to include in the on screen display, including Core wise CPU temps, Fan-speed, VRAM usage...

Bottom Line is Geforce Exp is a good app, ShadowPlay is great for streaming, neither have SS func. so..MSI AB FTW.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

[MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] : thank you for the detailed info!! 

great companies companies consistently make stupid decisions. what would it take for them to add the SS functionality? 

anyway. MSI AB is the way to go. 

random wild question: did you try running Radeon pro with nVidia cards??

- - - Updated - - -

one more query: 

i saw this on my GPU too, but forgot to ask..

*www.vortez.net/articles_thumb/30838_msi%20r9%20390x%20gaming%208g%20review%20-%20heatsink%20off.jpg

taken from:  *www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_r9_390x_gaming_8g_review,5.html


This says that the GPU pipes are Copper. 

on the other hand, this is my cooler: *www.3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2013/01/10/640054/Cooler_Master_Hyper_212X.jpg


This is proper Copper.


So whats up with the GPU pipes? Are they Anodised or processed through some other chemical process to make them corrosion resistant??


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 25, 2015)

^^Probably plated with Nickel To avoid corrosion, copper is pretty much susceptible to forming Cu₃(OH)₂(CO₃)₂ and CuSo4 Compounds in contact with air, specially with much ambient humidity. CM Cooler's are copper pipe too, with a copper-paint i guess.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

thought so. and yes, you are correct about the copper-paint part. its a thin layer of laquer-like material, to prevent Cu₃(OH)₂(CO₃)₂ and CuSO4 deposition.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 2, 2015)

When will the price of GTX 980 decline in indian market? Its been a while with emergence of 390X and R9 fury X, the price of 980 has significantly declined in the US Market, but the changes haven't taken place in india.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2015)

Will this be available locally? - ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R7 250 1GB DDR5 Amazon.in: Buy ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R7 250 1GB DDR5 Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings

I am looking for a replacement for my HD4670 which is apparently gasping with another which does not need extra power connector and has current driver support on Linux.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2015)

Should be available and if you can't find it get Sapphire which is also very good in quality.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 5, 2015)

Some reviews mention that cards with GDDR memory were much slower than ones with DDR memory. Saphire one listed on Flipkart seems to have GDDR memory hence the hesitation. Anyway it is going to be far better than my present one I guess so thank you.
I will ask a cousin in Bangalore to search first.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Some reviews mention that cards with GDDR memory were much slower than ones with DDR memory. Saphire one listed on Flipkart seems to have GDDR memory hence the hesitation. Anyway it is going to be far better than my present one I guess so thank you.
> I will ask a cousin in Bangalore to search first.



GDDR5 (graphics memory) is a branch of DDR3 (main memory) .. GDDR5 is currently the fastest mainstream GPU architecture, behind HBM which hasnt been popularised yet.. GDDR3 (sometimes incorrectly labelled DDR3 is slower than GDDR5, and hence you should avoid at all costs)


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 5, 2015)

OK. So rather than getting confused between GDDR and DDR, I should concentrate on the number at the end, either 3 or 5 with 5 being faster. Thank you.


----------



## hawx (Jul 31, 2015)

Which one should i go for Zotac GTX 760 or Zotac GTX 960 if price and performance are considered.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2015)

its preferable to go for GTX 960 as it natively supports dx12 whereas 760 only supports dx11.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 31, 2015)

960. 

no brainer.


----------



## hawx (Jul 31, 2015)

So GTX 960 is finalised. Now the Zotac GTX 960 2GB gives you five year warranty and runs a little hot whereas Asus GTX 960 Strix runs a lot cooler than former but has three years warranty. So should i buy Asus as it runs lot cooler which is good for your card or buy the Zotac which runs hot but has you covered for 5 year warranty?

Also should go for 4GB version or stick to 2GB one,cause i think the card might run out of juice before it can utilise the 4GB RAM?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

hawx said:


> So GTX 960 is finalised. Now the Zotac GTX 960 2GB gives you five year warranty and runs a little hot whereas Asus GTX 960 Strix runs a lot cooler than former but has three years warranty. So should i buy Asus as it runs lot cooler which is good for your card or buy the Zotac which runs hot but has you covered for 5 year warranty?
> 
> Also should go for 4GB version or stick to 2GB one,cause i think the card might run out of juice before it can utilise the 4GB RAM?



Buy the Zotac GTX 960 4GB @ 18k

Link:ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90308-10M - ZT-90308-10M - )


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 31, 2015)

hawx said:


> So GTX 960 is finalised. Now the Zotac GTX 960 2GB gives you five year warranty and runs a little hot whereas Asus GTX 960 Strix runs a lot cooler than former but has three years warranty. So should i buy Asus as it runs lot cooler which is good for your card or buy the Zotac which runs hot but has you covered for 5 year warranty?
> 
> Also should go for 4GB version or stick to 2GB one,cause i think the card might run out of juice before it can utilise the 4GB RAM?



buy the Asus Strix. worth every penny. 

and 2GB is plenty. 

Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] : please google a bit before commenting.


----------



## hawx (Aug 3, 2015)

Whoa guys let off the steam,   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] I have bought the Asus Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 Strix and   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] I have bought the 4GB version of the card. So its a win win situation for all...thank you guys for your help


----------



## Blue Dragon (Aug 16, 2015)

*What I have:-* 


Spoiler



OS Name	Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version	10.0.10240 Build 10240
Other OS Description 	Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	
System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	HP G42 Notebook PC
System Type	X86-based PC
System SKU	XR690PA#ACJ
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 370  @ 2.40GHz, 2399 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard F.23, 8/5/2010
SMBIOS Version	2.6
Embedded Controller Version	84.70
BIOS Mode	Legacy
BaseBoard Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Mobile
Secure Boot State	Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration	Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "10.0.10240.16392"
User Name	
Time Zone	India Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	3.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	2.86 GB
Available Physical Memory	724 MB
Total Virtual Memory	5.74 GB
Available Virtual Memory	2.68 GB
Page File Space	2.88 GB



_*What I want:-*_ Increase dedicated Video Memory from 64mb to atleast 256-512mb

*What The F**k for? :-* To play lag-free saints row 3 at a decent fps (Better than current 10fps at least, even around 20-30 will do)

_*What I already Tried:-*_ That going into BIOS and searching for Display>Memory Blah Blah...Not there, my BIOS doesn't show that setting.

_*What I don't want:-*_ Buy a new laptop

_*What can I do in Exchange:-*_ Downgrade OS, Change OS, try to get an external graphic card, play frisbee!! (-_-) {I know none of these will help}

_*So? :-*_ Any other software to FORCE my graphic card to kick ass??

*PS:-*_**stands for "or"  get it? "or". Always use forks while eating _


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2015)

sorry but you cant force a GPU to do magic mon, the most you can probably do is go to BIOS and set a higher clock speed for iGPU but i doubt that's possible in a laptop, that too.. one that is a first gen Intel HD graphics


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 17, 2015)

Is there a problem with New GEN Nvidia GPUs with HDTVs ? 
I can't seem to get my ASUS GTX960 properly pair with my HDTV in HDMI mode. 
It works fine in VGA mode , however in HDMI mode it seems to be sending signals beyond the TV's native resolution and refresh rate which it can't display.

On the other hand my laptop connects properly with the HDMI , and has GT650m.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> *What I have:-*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





--update--
Your PC's BIOS is locked, it does not allow any changes in frame buffer.
you cannot change anything in it at all.
Sell this PC on OLX and add some more money to what you get . Buy a desktop - custom made. - If your parents allow.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Your PC's BIOS is BS.
> you cannot change anything in it at all.
> Sell this PC on OLX and get a desktop - custom made. - If your parents allow.


+1 to this.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Aug 17, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> +1 to this.



-_- He changed the good part of it -_-


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

GTX950 import price is 10,392 where as mdcomputers.in listed the final price as 14,999. This is ridiculous pricing as anyone will go with GTX960 as it is coming for 15k locally rather go with GTX950 as 15k right. GTX950 should be around 12k only.

Import Link:*www.zauba.com/import-gtx+950/month-2015-08-01T00:00:00Z-hs-code.html
Mdcomputers.in Link:GeForce 900 : ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 950 2GB DDR5 OC (ZT-90602-10M)


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2015)

^relax dude, give it 2-3 months the price will go down


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX960 2GB @15k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)
MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX950 2GB @13.5k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys, time has come for some upgrade. I will be playing games at 1080p (no intent of going 4K), will GTX 970 suffice with all the memory issue fiasco or GTX 980 is a better choice (if not overkill)? Also not buying this in India, will be sourcing it from US.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 28, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, time has come for some upgrade. I will be playing games at 1080p (no intent of going 4K), will GTX 970 suffice with all the memory issue fiasco or GTX 980 is a better choice (if not overkill)? Also not buying this in India, will be sourcing it from US.



Both of the cards are not meant to be used for 1080p but for higher resolutions. Gtx 970 is a great card for the price. If you have the money go for the 980 as 1440p monitor prices are bound to go down. (The ideal resolution for this card).


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 3, 2015)

I need a Gpu For my Pc. Will not be using cross fire.

My Budget =10k

My Pc Configuration
Cpu= i5 4570
Ram= Kingston hyper x blu 4gb
Motherboard= Asus B85 Plus
Power-supply= Corsair vs450watt
Monitor= Dell S2240L

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

vinayjamwal said:


> I need a Gpu For my Pc. Will not be using cross fire.
> 
> My Budget =10k
> 
> ...



Change your PSU first. Get GTX 950 Ti later or increase budget to get GTX 960 now.


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Change your PSU first. Get GTX 950 Ti later or increase budget to get GTX 960 now.



Thanx for reply what PSU you would suggest for now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

vinayjamwal said:


> Thanx for reply what PSU you would suggest for now.


Antec VP500 or Seasonic S12II 520W


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Antec VP500 or Seasonic S12II 520W



ok but i have one more question my  Motherboard "ASUS B 85 Plus" does support AtI crossfire Technology.Will it be able to host both the card Suggested by you "Get GTX 950 Ti later or increase budget to get GTX 960 now" as 
both are  NVIDIA GPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

vinayjamwal said:


> ok but i have one more question my  Motherboard "ASUS B 85 Plus" does support AtI crossfire Technology.Will it be able to host both the card Suggested by you "Get GTX 950 Ti later or increase budget to get GTX 960 now" as
> both are  NVIDIA GPU.



Your monitor is 1080p and GTX 960 can run games on it at med-high settings easily. Nvidia cards don't support crossfire. And there is no point in going for SLI since single GPUs are better to manage at the same budget.


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your monitor is 1080p and GTX 960 can run games on it at med-high settings easily. Nvidia cards don't support crossfire. And there is no point in going for SLI since single GPUs are better to manage at the same budget.



Sorry but i was under impression that if my motherboard support crossfire then i will only able to use ATI cards.
Sorry if it sounds idiotic to you But if you could explain i will be thankful to you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

vinayjamwal said:


> Sorry but i was under impression that if my motherboard support crossfire then i will only able to use ATI cards.



Nah, as long as your mobo has required PCI-E 3.0 slot available, you can use Nvidia GPUs too.


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nah, as long as your mobo has required PCI-E 3.0 slot available, you can use Nvidia GPUs too.



Thanks a lot* SaiyanGoku* but could u suggest card upto 12k because both cards u have suggested r out of my budget bro.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

vinayjamwal said:


> Thanks a lot* SaiyanGoku* but could u suggest card upto 12k because both cards u have suggested r out of my budget bro.


GTX 950Ti is just launched some days ago at 15k which isn't VFM since one can get GTX 960 for 16k.

I suggest wait for a month or so. Till then the price should normalise to 12-13k. I could've said you to go with GTX 750 Ti for 10k unless GTX 950 Ti wasn't available.


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 950Ti is just launched some days ago at 15k which isn't VFM since one can get GTX 960 for 16k.
> 
> I suggest wait for a month or so. Till then the price should normalise to 12-13k. I could've said you to go with GTX 750 Ti for 10k unless GTX 950 Ti wasn't available.


 thanks a lot bhai


----------



## vinayjamwal (Sep 10, 2015)

Sorry for posting Again. As suggested earlier My friend Goku suggested me 2 Gtx cards and suggested me to change my Psu.But here is the case i am tight on my budget i will not be able to change my PSU.So please suggest me GPU which Support my PSU and also my budget.

My Budget =10k

My Pc Configuration
Cpu= i5 4570
Ram= Kingston hyper x blu 4gb
Motherboard= Asus B85 Plus
Power-supply= Corsair vs450watt
Monitor= Dell S2240L


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2015)

vinayjamwal said:


> Sorry for posting Again. As suggested earlier My friend Goku suggested me 2 Gtx cards and suggested me to change my Psu.But here is the case i am tight on my budget i will not be able to change my PSU.So please suggest me GPU which Support my PSU and also my budget.
> 
> My Budget =10k
> 
> ...


PSU change is not needed.

GTX 750 Ti is there, buy that.

Otheriwse R7 260X is also there. Should be slightly cheaper and slower.


----------



## asciif00 (Sep 23, 2015)

My GFX card just died on me, looking to buy Gigabyte GTX950 @ 13500, is this a good VFM or is there a better choice out there, my budget is less than 15K, 

Seniors please advice.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> My GFX card just died on me, looking to buy Gigabyte GTX950 @ 13500, is this a good VFM or is there a better choice out there, my budget is less than 15K,
> 
> Seniors please advice.



You just missed a sweet deal
*i.imgur.com/sfnaMYI.jpg


----------



## asciif00 (Sep 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> You just missed a sweet deal
> *i.imgur.com/sfnaMYI.jpg



There is an entire thread on techenclave about the 20% on okay enterprise sale.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> There is an entire thread on techenclave about the 20% on okay enterprise sale.



What do you mean 20%


----------



## asciif00 (Sep 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> What do you mean 20%



okay enterprise was having a flat 20% off sale on amazon.in.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> My GFX card just died on me, looking to buy Gigabyte GTX950 @ 13500, is this a good VFM or is there a better choice out there, my budget is less than 15K,
> 
> Seniors please advice.



MSI GTX960 2GB OC is available locally @ 15.25k where as MSI GTX950 2GB OC is available locally @ 13.5k so decide which one to buy according to your budget & requirement...


----------



## asciif00 (Sep 24, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI GTX960 2GB OC is available locally @ 15.25k where as MSI GTX950 2GB OC is available locally @ 13.5k so decide which one to buy according to your budget & requirement...



Dealers at Lamington road at quoting 14500 for the MSI card.(Primeabgb, Mac IT, Neo Dynamics)

Can someone please recommened a shop who stock the MSI cards at reasonable rates.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 24, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> Dealers at Lamington road at quoting 14500 for the MSI card.(Primeabgb, Mac IT, Neo Dynamics)
> 
> Can someone please recommened a shop who stock the MSI cards at reasonable rates.



Which GPU? 960 or 950?


----------



## asciif00 (Sep 25, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which GPU? 960 or 950?



GTX 950 MSI Armor edition at 14,550


----------



## zapout (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys. 

Can you please tell me the warranty period provided by different oem/card manufacturers in India... I'm out of touch in this.. Need to know this because I'm planning to buy a card.

Also, does zotac gives 5 years warranty?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you please tell me the warranty period provided by different oem/card manufacturers in India... I'm out of touch in this.. Need to know this because I'm planning to buy a card.
> 
> Also, does zotac gives 5 years warranty?



Asus/MSI/Gigabyte/Sapphire/Galaxy/Gainward/HIS/XFX/Leadtek - 3 years warranty
Zotac - 2+ 3 years warranty upon registration within 15 days.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2015)

Zotac's registration period extended to 28 days within purchase.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 7, 2015)

the long warranty period is ggod for the one who upgrade to newer GPUs. 

the older GPU is still in warranty and gives a good price even though its used.


----------



## zapout (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys. 

Can you please tell if my motherboard can fir a mid range gpu..ie 950 or 960.

I'm in doubt that it'll fit at all. 
Mobo model-F2A55-M LK2 PLUS

Some pics-
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/11/273ae638934635cd7284d57361d92ee1.jpg
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/11/373412aa0fab6cf95e6a6c77adb477e0.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you please tell if my motherboard can fir a mid range gpu..ie 950 or 960.
> 
> ...



Yes, but you need a good Power supply unit


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2015)

[MENTION=149436]zapout[/MENTION] Most probably those GPUs will need power via a external port too. Your mobo will support then fine though


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you please tell if my motherboard can fir a mid range gpu..ie 950 or 960.
> 
> ...


*
 @zapout *Your Mobo Asus F2A55-M LK2 PLUS will/can support GTX960 without any trouble as you have Seasonic S12II 520w PSU. You can proceed without any doubt.OK.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you please tell if my motherboard can fir a mid range gpu..ie 950 or 960.
> 
> ...


The motherboard will support any GPU you through at it.

You've got a Seasonic S12II 520W, you can even run a GTX 980 with that.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 12, 2015)

before that, CLEAN IT.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> before that, CLEAN IT.



+fivethousand


----------



## zapout (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah I know.. It's been pending for 6 months.. I was gonna write in my original post, to not tell me to clean it as its the first thing pops out. 

You should see the rest of the inside.  It's a dust dungeon.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 16, 2015)

Has anyone used NewEgg to order stuff in India? They have a complete website for India, along with prices in INR. The prices are much better than what is available in Indian markets, but im not so sure on the warranty and return policies.
PS: Just bought a GTX 970 in amazon sale, but was looking for a R9 390 or GTX 980 possibly


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 16, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Has anyone used NewEgg to order stuff in India? They have a complete website for India, along with prices in INR. The prices are much better than what is available in Indian markets, but im not so sure on the warranty and return policies.
> PS: Just bought a GTX 970 in amazon sale, but was looking for a R9 390 or GTX 980 possibly



Just checked it, the price exclude custom duty and shipping charge. after you update pin code R9390X price goes from 27,850 to 39,680 ( Duty: Rs. 8794, Shipping: Rs. 3036) Is there any newegg warehouse in India ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 16, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Just checked it, the price exclude custom duty and shipping charge. after you update pin code R9390X price goes from 27,850 to 39,680 ( Duty: Rs. 8794, Shipping: Rs. 3036) Is there any newegg warehouse in India ?



Yup, did the same thing, not really worth it with the added taxes then i guess. Regarding warehouse, i dont think so, they are still importing everything from the US

- - - Updated - - -

Would have been so happy with my 970 purchase, only if i didn't see the stupid sale on 980 for 28k...

- - - Updated - - -

Still holding out on opening my 970 in the hopes it might come back


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 15, 2015)

i have an older system in which the pci express slot runs at 115 mhz (as opposed to its usual speed of 100 mhz) because i have a cpu with 1333 mhz fsb-now i'd like to add a discrete gpu to this system but i wonder whether it will be safe to install a gpu on such a motherboard where the pci-e slot operates at a higher speed than what is considered normal.Can a pcie slot that runs at 115 mhz cause any kind of permanent damage to the graphics card or affect its life-span?Will i experience any stability or performance issues if i add a gpu to this system?If yes,can anyone please state what are the potential risks of using a gpu on an OC'd pci-e slot?


----------



## max_d (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello, 

I’m looking for a graphic card, and I have the following system: 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
MBoard: GA-880GM-UD2H
Ram: 6 Gb 
SMPS: Corsair 450VX (450w)

Apps: casual gaming and Poser 2016. 

My budget is around 4k. 

Thanks you,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2015)

max_d said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking for a graphic card, and I have the following system:
> 
> ...


What games are you going to play and resolution of your monitor?

PS: 4k budget and vs450 aren't sufficient for a good gpu.


----------



## max_d (Nov 30, 2015)

Edit: I have a CORSAIR 450VX (450w), not VS450. 
Monitor: 24 inch BenQ 

Honestly, I just need a graphic card that can run Poser 2016. Poser requires a card that’s OpenGL enabled for advanced real-time preview features, so in my case, almost any card will do.  I’m thinking Zotac GT 610 (2gb DDR) or Asus GT 610 (2gb DDR). Do you think this cards will be compatible with my system?


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2015)

your motherboard model ?


----------



## max_d (Dec 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> your motherboard model ?



CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
MBoard: GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2015)

you are all set for the gpu upgrade but still if you can get a little better card like GT 730.


----------



## max_d (Dec 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> you are all set for the gpu upgrade but still if you can get a little better card like GT 730.



Thanks, Topgear! Will this GT 730 be compatible with my system?


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2015)

it's compatible.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 5, 2015)

You might come across a few GT 730 cards having 4GB DDR3 memory, avoid them. 1GB GDDR5 > 4GB DDR3.  
How's this. Amazon page says this about warranty - "3 Years Warranty by Service Center *from* *Date of Mfg*."


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2015)

Ignore amazon's description - if you are referring to zotac then it's 3 years from the date of purchase + 2 years extra upon registering the card within 10 / 14 / 21 days of purchase. For all other manufacturer warranty starts from the date of purchase.


----------



## alphadogg375 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi guys,
i am upgrading my system after a long time.my current system is
core i5 2500
2*4GB DDR3
ASUS P8 H67 MLx motherboard
ASUS radeon HD6850

i am buying the ASUS RADEON R9 390X strix. so here are my questions...
1.WILL THE CARD BE COMPATIBLE WITH MY MOTHERBOARD AND WINDOWS 7?
2.I am thinking of buying a 750W PSU to allow headroom
the psu i have shortlisted are 1. thermaltake toughpower 750w gold-modular TPD-0750M 
and Antec’s TruePower Classic 750w TP-750-c 
i also have the option of buying Seasonic M12II-750 Bronze Evo Edition 750 Watts PSU
i have no idea how much current this card draws from the 12v rail, and antec has 2 rails, will that be a issue? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2015)

alphadogg375 said:


> Hi guys,
> i am upgrading my system after a long time.my current system is
> core i5 2500
> 2*4GB DDR3
> ...



Your GPU is compatible with your Processor and Motherboard and Windows 7 64bit no doubt but you need to go with Seasonic M12II 750w Evo Edition @ 8750 (*www.flipkart.com/seasonic-m12ii-750-bronze-evo-750-watts-psu/p/itmdxyehjfcbmv2t )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2015)

^ Don't you think GTX 980 would be a better option than R9 390X?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2016)

Is getting a GTX960 4GB better than getting GTX960 2GB for the upcoming games?
Please reply. I am so worried about this as I dont have the budget to go for GTX970...
Thanks....


----------



## BakBob (Jan 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is getting a GTX960 4GB better than getting GTX960 2GB for the upcoming games?
> Please reply. I am so worried about this as I dont have the budget to go for GTX970...
> Thanks....



The 960 4GB isn't good for games as the card will "choke" before the 4GB of VRAM is filled. If a game can't run in 2GB version, it won't have any noticeable improvements with the 4GB one.

Here's an in depth look into it:
Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 2GB vs 4GB review â€¢ Eurogamer.net

Also ignore the cost discussion, as our "great" country has everything marked up 20-40% because of taxes.

In short, if you have budget for the 4GB put 5k more and get a 970 (which is actually a 3.5GB card, discussion best kept for some other day).

But if you want to do a lot of cad/cam and video editing along with some occasional gaming the 4GB should be a good choice.
If budget doesn't allow for 970, and you only want it for gaming then the 2GB is the best VFM. Do note that 3 years down the road when 960 becomes trash tier and 970 becomes mid tier, the 4GB won't be performing any better than the 2GB one because of the 128bit bus bottleneck.

That 128 bit bus is what is used to relay information within the card. For 2GB it's less noticeable, almost non existent, because of compression magic that nvidia does. But for 4GB, the sheer volume offsets the gains made by compression which causes bottleneck, which is why, if 2GB can't run it, the 4GB won't be any better, or in some cases leaves the possibility of it being worse.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 2, 2016)

^I agree. The card isn't worth 4Gigs - unless you are playing games/editing with heavy textures.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Bakbob & Hrishi for clearing my doubts.
As I don't have enough budget to go for a GTX970 I will remain with my GTX960 for as long as it lasts.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 31, 2016)

Im in the same boat of upgrading the GPU from my aging GTX 680 which consumes power and produces heat when overclocked while belting out similar performance of more tree hugging newer GPUs. I wanted to get a 980 but what if Pascal comes out with twice the performance at a lower price? So the next best option is the 970 which Im not too happy about since its Rs 27K and has that funky RAM issue where 3.5 GB is fast and then the remaining 500 MB is slow and thus cause serious frame drops in games that require 4GB and more eg GTA V Shadow of Mordor etc etc!!! The future will be even more bleak when more games will use 4GB and more. The next (people will flame me) best option is the Zotac GTX 960 4GB AMP/Non AMP at Rs 17599 and 16399. Now this card has no Memory issues and uses all the 4GB. It uses 4 GB in games i mentioned above so all these talks of card not utilizing is wrong.The catch is the bus bandwidth is 128 bit which is low but is a non issue as more and more benchmarks are proving it. The 960 4GB is with a mild overclock is just 10FPS slower than the 970 in videos in you tube. Well I dont know how much those videos can be relied upon though. With Rs 7000 cheaper over the GTX 970 and the new PASCAL releasing in April?June i think  the 960 is the best solution now,IMO. Use it for a year,sell it  and shift to Volta.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone suggestion on which graphics card to buy for Gaming in the budget of 25K. Preferable is Radeon


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Anyone suggestion on which graphics card to buy for Gaming in the budget of 25K. Preferable is Radeon



Get a GTX 970 instead.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 9, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a GTX 970 instead.



Way above my budget. Its 30K+


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 9, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Way above my budget. Its 30K+


Dude, I got a gtx 970 for 21.5k. 
Even without discounts, it was 25k

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 9, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Dude, I got a gtx 970 for 21.5k.
> Even without discounts, it was 25k
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Can you tell me where.. Because I have checked everywhere it is showing 30K

- - - Updated - - -



anaklusmos said:


> Dude, I got a gtx 970 for 21.5k.
> Even without discounts, it was 25k
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Will this card fit in Corsair Carbide Spec-02 cabinet


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 9, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Can you tell me where.. Because I have checked everywhere it is showing 30K
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Zotac Gtx 970 28k on flipkart, 27k on Amazon. If you can wait, there should be some sale around Holi, if not Atleast some bank offer with Cashback would be there, Atleast 1.5k more off in that case. 

About the cabinet, sorry no idea. But I'm sure a quick Google search will give you the answers. If not, just find the specs online, there should be a mention what max height and length cards it can support. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Way above my budget. Its 30K+



Buy from Vedant Computers or MD Computers both have websites and both are very trusted. It's Rs 25499 with 5 years warranty. A Zotac.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 15, 2016)

The Incinerator said:


> Buy from Vedant Computers or MD Computers both have websites and both are very trusted. It's Rs 25499 with 5 years warranty. A Zotac.



Thanks for that... So anyone having Idea should I go with Zotac or Gigabyte... Which one is more reliable.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2016)

Zotac. 

AFAIK, Zotac has better service support.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Thanks for that... So anyone having Idea should I go with Zotac or Gigabyte... Which one is more reliable.



With Gigabyte you will get a 3 year warrant with Zotac you will get a 5 year warranty. Zotacs after sales is way better than Gigabyte. Thirdly a Zotac always fetches higher price in the second hand market over any card because of its Extended Warranty.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 15, 2016)

The Incinerator said:


> With Gigabyte you will get a 3 year warrant with Zotac you will get a 5 year warranty. Zotacs after sales is way better than Gigabyte. Thirdly a Zotac always fetches higher price in the second hand market over any card because of its Extended Warranty.



Thanks for the advice will surely consider that and would be go for Zotac if that is the case...


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 16, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Thanks for that... So anyone having Idea should I go with Zotac or Gigabyte... Which one is more reliable.


Go for Zotac. The 5 year extended warranty is a good deal, and the ASS is good from what I've heard. Never had to visit them though, thankfully  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 16, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Go for Zotac. The 5 year extended warranty is a good deal, and the ASS is good from what I've heard. Never had to visit them though, thankfully
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Well zotac, sapphire RMA is or rather was handled by Aditya Infotech. But as they have shut down their IT division it will now be handled by Tron Electronics. So lets hope Tron lives up to the service provided by Aditya infotech.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great guys thanks alot for all you advices and help. Will be buying Zotac GTX 970 Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 17, 2016)

piyush2903 said:


> Great guys thanks alot for all you advices and help. Will be buying Zotac GTX 970 Yay!!!!!!!!


Awesome. It's one heck of card. Post pictures after you assemble it in the case. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> Well zotac, sapphire RMA is or rather was handled by Aditya Infotech. But as they have shut down their IT division it will now be handled by Tron Electronics. So lets hope Tron lives up to the service provided by Aditya infotech.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 17, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Awesome. It's one heck of card. Post pictures after you assemble it in the case.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Will surely do it just wait for it


----------



## rawatsiddhant1 (Apr 25, 2016)

HP Pavilion 500-220in Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support
^That's the pc I currently own.
TLDR version-
Motherboard - Memphis-S
Processor- i5-4570
ram- 8gb
gpu- nvidia geforce gt 625
power supply - 300W (100-240V)

The gpu I feel is insufficient even though I play games like CS:GO, TF2 and Runescape (an mmorpg). I have experienced lag which may well be a network issue. However if I were to upgrade my gpu could you suggest models anywhere b/w the budget of 6-15k (one model in the lowest and highest range incase I'm not allowed to spend so much on my pc).
Thanks in advance


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

rawatsiddhant1 said:


> HP Pavilion 500-220in Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support
> ^That's the pc I currently own.
> TLDR version-
> Motherboard - Memphis-S
> ...


highest range - gtx 960


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2016)

rawatsiddhant1 said:


> HP Pavilion 500-220in Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support
> ^That's the pc I currently own.
> TLDR version-
> Motherboard - Memphis-S
> ...



What you will also need is a new Power supply. The 300W just isn't sufficient to run even most mid end cards so remember to spare some budget for that too.
Go for the 750TI & a PSU(520W seasonic or a similar corsair one should do just fine)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2016)

What is the best card for 9.5k? GTX750Ti 2GB!

What is the best card for 16k? GTX9604GB!

Which one is better in terms of price to performance ratio? ...


----------



## saucychum (Jun 23, 2016)

I have recently purchased HP 15-AC635TU Notebook (T9G22PA) (6th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 10) (Silver) it comes with on board graphic card intel hd graphics 520.

can i add a graphic card with 2gb / 4gb to enable gaming on it?? and if yes, then please suggest few good options...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2016)

saucychum said:


> I have recently purchased HP 15-AC635TU Notebook (T9G22PA) (6th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 10) (Silver) it comes with on board graphic card intel hd graphics 520.
> 
> can i add a graphic card with 2gb / 4gb to enable gaming on it?? and if yes, then please suggest few good options...



No. Your only option is to return it and buy a laptop with a dedicated GPU. Prefer nvidia 950M and above.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 10, 2016)

So RX 460 is here with 2 variants, 2 GB costing 11,990 and 4 GB costing 13999.

What real world advantage is there for the 2,000 higher priced 4 GB variant?

Search - rx 46

EDIT : Link to the Sapphire version on MD Computers website.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 10, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No. Your only option is to return it and buy a laptop with a dedicated GPU. Prefer nvidia 950M and above.


Technically yes, but I don't think a laptop with 950m would even come within 2 times the budget of the laptop he just bought 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Technically yes, but I don't think a laptop with 950m would even come within 2 times the budget of the laptop he just bought
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



That laptop is going for around 40k on flipkart. Asus laptop(s) with 950m go for 50-55k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey guys,

I need a GPU under 2~3k (it shud be best under this segment)..which is recommended ?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 6, 2016)

i've been thinking of buying this gpu for an older rig:

Amazon.in: Buy Gainward GeForce® GT 710 2GB SilentFX DDR3 Graphics card Online at Low Prices in India | Gainward Reviews &amp; Rating

However i've observed that the pci-e connector of this card is of significantly lesser width and contains fewer no of pins as compared to the ones that are usually found in normal pci-e gpus-so will it fit into the standard full size pci-e x16 slots that are usually built into most motherboards these days or does it require some kind of adapter or other specialized equipment/accessories in order to work?Am i likely to face any compatibility issues if i attempt to use it on my system(which has an older 945 chipset based motherboard featuring a pci-e 1.1 slot).Please advise.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 7, 2016)

Is Creo a CAD/CAM application? If yes then go for either AMD Firepro or nVidia Quadro.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 8, 2016)

which one would be a better choice-a gt 630 2gb or a gt 710 2gb?I plan on using it on an older system for playing older titles like fear 2,quake 4 etc.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 8, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> which one would be a better choice-a gt 630 2gb or a gt 710 2gb?I plan on using it on an older system for playing older titles like fear 2,quake 4 etc.



GT 630 is better in performance than GT 710

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> Is Creo a CAD/CAM application? If yes then go for either AMD Firepro or nVidia Quadro.



lol no. Maybe if your monthly salary from using it is much higher than the card then its reasonable.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> GT 630 is better in performance than GT 710
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



ok,but gt 710 appears to have 192 CUDA cores whereas gt 630 has merely 96 of them-will the gt 710 have any advantage over the gt 630 due to this as far as its performance is concerned?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 8, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> ok,but gt 710 appears to have 192 CUDA cores whereas gt 630 has merely 96 of them-will the gt 710 have any advantage over the gt 630 due to this as far as its performance is concerned?


No. Specs doesn't matter in overall performance. See benchmarks. What you probably should be looking for is the connectivity -HDMI, DVI, Displayport, etc


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> No. Specs doesn't matter in overall performance. See benchmarks. What you probably should be looking for is the connectivity -HDMI, DVI, Displayport, etc



For connectivity only a vga port would suffice for me,although the inclusion of other ports like DVI,hdmi etc would definitely be an added bonus.I just want to ensure that there should be no stuttering or frame rate drops while running older games like Doom 3 at higher settings at 900p or 720p.Do you think gt 630 will be a better choice for that?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> lol no. Maybe if your monthly salary from using it is much higher than the card then its reasonable.



Didn't get your point dude. Anyways *alps2577* asked for cards suited for CAD/CAM applications hence suggested Quadro or FirePro. I really doubt GeForce and RX series will be of any use in such applications.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2016)

^^ Second this. Makes sense to go for a Firepro or Quadro GPU for a workstation rig. Yes the gaming performance isn't good on those cards but CAD etc is where the excel.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2016)

The cost of Quadro , Firepro cards are way too high compared to the consumer cards. So basically unless you are making a lot of money by using it, it is pointless to use those cards. The consumer cards will be VFM.

This might help:
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Professional Application Result


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2016)

Again the consumer cards are of little to no use in CAD/CAM applications. Anyways *alps2577* hasn't mentioned anything about the price restraint so its not our place to suggest cheaper cards which, again let me reiterate the *MOST important point*, are of NO HELP in CAD/CAM applications.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Again the consumer cards are of little to no use in CAD/CAM applications. Anyways *alps2577* hasn't mentioned anything about the price restraint so its not our place to suggest cheaper cards which, again let me reiterate the *MOST important point*, are of NO HELP in CAD/CAM applications.



Well your important point is wrong, and that is my point:

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/G/581596/original/01-AutoCAD-3D.png


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2016)

Well here goes my counter post :

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Professional Application Result

The problem with your post is that you only accounted for 1 of the CAD/CAM Applications - which is very misleading.
There are a host of other applications too & if Creao 3 is anything like Solidworks then GTX series is of absolutely NO USE ergo workstation cards will always workstation cards and gaming cards for gaming and general use with the exception of TITAN X.

BTW *alps2577* please go through the page (there are other pages in Anandtech and other sites with almost the same finding) as major CAD/CAM applications are listed on the page. There is mention of Creo 2 too (not sure about the difference between Creo 2 and 3) and GTX cards are ok-ish in performance. If you plan to use Solidworks then do yourself a favour and STAY AWAY from GTX series.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> The problem with your post is that you only accounted for 1 of the CAD/CAM Applications - which is very misleading.



Same can be said about this statement:



ssb1551 said:


> Again the consumer cards are of little to no use in CAD/CAM applications.



- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> For connectivity only a vga port would suffice for me,although the inclusion of other ports like DVI,hdmi etc would definitely be an added bonus.I just want to ensure that there should be no stuttering or frame rate drops while running older games like Doom 3 at higher settings at 900p or 720p.Do you think gt 630 will be a better choice for that?



Between GT 630 and GT 710 , GT 630 is definitely better. Overall if i had to recommend a card it would be GT 730.
Buy Online | Zotac GeForce GT 730 2GB LP Graphics Card ZT-71101-10L | Price in Indi
Also if you plan on upgrading the CPU remember that Intel HD graphics 4600 is better than GT 710.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Same can be said about this statement:



Thats why I mentioned "applications" - with an 's'. hehe  . I wanted to encompass all the applications used in the CAD/CAM domain.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Thats why I mentioned "applications" - with an 's'. hehe  . I wanted to encompass all the applications used in the CAD/CAM domain.



No you said consumer cards are of "little to no use" which isn't the case. Those professional cards are truly for professional people. The Quadro M6000 costs something like 4 lakh INR or something. If the user is using it for critical purposes like designing a plane which eventually will be used in constructing a real plane then it's reasonable(and hence earning more money out of using the card). Cause Quadro is more stable and has ECC memory. You don't want errors in usage scenarios like that. But if the user only needs to save time and isn't a critical usage scenario then consumer cards will suffice.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2016)

Please go through the link I have shared - Tomshardware and Anandtech have clearly mentioned that gaming graphics card like GTX and RX series (especially GTX) are of no use in CAD/CAM applications like Creo and Solidworks. Especially in Solidworks where GTX cards are a BIG DUD. Since we don't know the budget constraint of *alps2577* (who knows maybe he earns enough to buy one or he might have saved up over the years) it wouldn't be wise to suggest GTX especially when he has mentioned Creo 3 since its already established that workstation graphics card are way better in Creo (again taking into consideration the application alps2577 has mentioned).


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 10, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Please go through the link I have shared - Tomshardware and Anandtech have clearly mentioned that gaming graphics card like GTX and RX series (especially GTX) are of no use in CAD/CAM applications like Creo and Solidworks. Especially in Solidworks where GTX cards are a BIG DUD. Since we don't know the budget constraint of *alps2577* (who knows maybe he earns enough to buy one or he might have saved up over the years) it wouldn't be wise to suggest GTX especially when he has mentioned Creo 3 since its already established that workstation graphics card are way better in Creo (again taking into consideration the application alps2577 has mentioned).



I shared the link first


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hahaha!! lol


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Same can be said about this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there appears to be 2 variants of the gt 630-one of them has 2 gb ddr3 and the other has 1 gb ddr5-which one should i go for?i found a seller on olx who's offering a 3 yr old zotac gt 630 with 1 gb ddr5 for 1800-is it worth buying?


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 10, 2016)

Quick poll : Rx 480 or gtx 1060?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 10, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Quick poll : Rx 480 or gtx 1060?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


If you are getting 480 in 23-24k get it else 1060

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 10, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> there appears to be 2 variants of the gt 630-one of them has 2 gb ddr3 and the other has 1 gb ddr5-which one should i go for?i found a seller on olx who's offering a 3 yr old zotac gt 630 with 1 gb ddr5 for 1800-is it worth buying?



1GB DDR5 is better.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2016)

ZTR said:


> If you are getting 480 in 23-24k get it else 1060
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Agreed.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 13, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> 1GB DDR5 is better.



thanks a lot for your inputs chimera,i purchased a used zotac gt 730 2gb ddr3 today for about 3k-the card appears to be working fine on my older system (featuring a 945 chipset based mobo)-strangely however gpuz and nvidia's system info shows that its running at 8x in pcie 1.1 mode-i'm pretty sure that even though the motherboard is quite old,it does have a 16X pcie slot,why then is the gpu running at 8x instead of 16x?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 13, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> thanks a lot for your inputs chimera,i purchased a used zotac gt 730 2gb ddr3 today for about 3k-the card appears to be working fine on my older system (featuring a 945 chipset based mobo)-strangely however gpuz and nvidia's system info shows that its running at 8x in pcie 1.1 mode-i'm pretty sure that even though the motherboard is quite old,it does have a 16X pcie slot,why then is the gpu running at 8x instead of 16x?



There is a ? icon on the right side of Bus interface in GPU-Z. Click it and start render test.

GT 730 has 3 variants. The one i suggested has:
CUDA cores 384
Video Memory 2GB DDR5
Memory Bus 64-bit
Engine Clock 902 MHz

If you have the 96 CUDA cores version, that's a slower one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2016)

Primeabgb sells EVGA cards now? 

Buy Online Graphic Cards (GPU) | Graphic Cards (GPU) Price in India | Graphic Cards (GPU) Online Pirc


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 1, 2016)

Been for a few months now! When I bought my rig I saw EVGA cards listed on primeabgb.


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Oct 3, 2016)

hi,

One of the best options that are available are Zotac and Gigabyte according to me.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello guys,

I've been unaware of the recent GPU market scenario. I hope you will be able to help me.

My cousin wishes to buy a gpu for his rig. Rig specs are decent and budget for the gpu is 13.5K. He is planning to buy Sapphire RX460 Nitro priced 13.5K on amazon using SBI Card which will fetch him 2K Cashback. Should I let him go ahead with the deal? Let me know if there is any other suggestion in the same range. Thanks!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've been unaware of the recent GPU market scenario. I hope you will be able to help me.
> 
> My cousin wishes to buy a gpu for his rig. Rig specs are decent and budget for the gpu is 13.5K. He is planning to buy Sapphire RX460 Nitro priced 13.5K on amazon using SBI Card which will fetch him 2K Cashback. Should I let him go ahead with the deal? Let me know if there is any other suggestion in the same range. Thanks!



RX 460 is quite less powerful card, and 1080p gaming on it is only slightly good.
Depending on the game you want to play you might want to get RX 470 atleast which is very value for money at the moment. With the AMD slashing the price of RX 470 again, I think it would be more lucrative option.

Currently the Sapphire RX 470 costs around Rs 18k.

Albeit if your friend is really tight on budget, and don't really want to play AAA games on high quality, OR if he's not playing on a fHD display, RX 460 might do.

If you want to read how I decided to get RX 470, and instead gave order for RX 480, here's my thread.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vyom said:


> RX 460 is quite less powerful card, and 1080p gaming on it is only slightly good.
> Depending on the game you want to play you might want to get RX 470 atleast which is very value for money at the moment. With the AMD slashing the price of RX 470 again, I think it would be more lucrative option.
> 
> Currently the Sapphire RX 470 costs around Rs 18k.
> ...



Thank you for your response, Vyom. I tried to convince him for RX470 earlier today but his budget is tight. He does have an FHD display and wants to play AAA games. Will the RX460 be able to give sufficient fps for medium to high 1080p gaming? I also read about the launch of 1050 Ti. Not sure how well it compares to RX460. 

Btw, Congrats on your upgrade.  I think it should clear the customs without any issues for you. I'll stay tuned to your thread for updates about the new card.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 27, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've been unaware of the recent GPU market scenario. I hope you will be able to help me.
> 
> My cousin wishes to buy a gpu for his rig. Rig specs are decent and budget for the gpu is 13.5K. He is planning to buy Sapphire RX460 Nitro priced 13.5K on amazon using SBI Card which will fetch him 2K Cashback. Should I let him go ahead with the deal? Let me know if there is any other suggestion in the same range. Thanks!


For 13k go with 1050 Ti
That beats RX 460 easily and also is best in that budget

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

ZTR said:


> For 13k go with 1050 Ti
> That beats RX 460 easily and also is best in that budget
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Will forward this to my cousin. Thanks!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 6, 2016)

Zotac GTX1050 2GB OC -10000,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC -13500,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB Mini -12500.

Source: Swetha Computers , CTC, Secunderabad.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

Which GTX1060 6GB to buy? 35 different cards compared?

Which GTX 1060 to buy? 35 different cards compared - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2016)

Savera (Distributors for HIS GPUs in India)

HIS RX 480 8GB ICEQ X2 Roaring Turbo - 21,900+VAT

HIS RX 470 8GB ICEQ X2 Roaring Turbo -  N/A

HIS RX 470 4GB ICEQ X2 Roaring Turbo- 16,650+VAT

HIS RX 460 4GB ICEQ X2 - 10,200+VAT

VAT is 5%

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyndd (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Guys, suggest me a good graphics card pls. Here is my configuration

Power Supply  Antec VP550OP V2
Mother Board  MSI 970A-G43
RAM              Hyperx Fury 8 GB
Processor       AMD Athlon II X4 620
Monitor          22 Inch Viewsonic VA2226w ( Max resolution 1600x1050 )

I want to play games like GTA V as well as any upcoming games in decent resolution. My budget is 15K. I can stretch it to 18K if I get a really good GPU. What I had in my mind was GTX 750Ti for 11K and since there is the new gen GPUs are out, I think, I will go for the new ones.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2016)

HIS RX470 4GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 17.5k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2016)

bobbyndd said:


> Hi Guys, suggest me a good graphics card pls. Here is my configuration
> 
> Power Supply  Antec VP550OP V2
> Mother Board  MSI 970A-G43
> ...



CPU will bottle-neck anything above GTX 1050Ti, RX 470.

If you want to play at decent resolution and settings, consider upgrading to at least an i5-6500 based rig or wait for ryzen launch.


----------



## bobbyndd (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I really appreciate it.

I know my current CPU is not good to handle the new gen GPUs. I am upgrading my gaming rig slooowly. Last year,I bought MoBo, SMPS, RAM and Cabinet ( Deepcool Kendomen ), keeping in mind I will upgrade the GPU ( current one is nvidia 610 ) and CPU later. I am planning to upgrade the GPU now and later CPU. I am not able to figure out which is better when it comes to AMD Vs Nvidia ( current line of GPUs). Provided I will upgrade my CUP in 6 months( mostly AMD FX series), which GPU you suggest within 15-18 K?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm getting a used zotac 650ti 2gb DDR5 for rs 3000-Is it worth buying at this price?The seller says he doesn't have the bill but claims that its registered for extended warranty which is valid till 2018.He also added that for warranty,it will suffice if i don't have the bill but can furnish the card's serial no,using which the folks at the service center will be able to check the gpu's warranty status and provide the required service.Can someone confirm whether that's true or not?Will the service center entertain any claims for warranty if the customer no longer has the bill?

Is there any way to check how much warranty does the card actually have before purchase?Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2016)

price is ok. For warranty you need the extended warranty registration e-mail mentioning card's s/n. Also sometime service center guys can ask for a bill.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up topgear.I think i'll refrain from buying that gpu as the seller said he possesses neither the bill nor the email confirming that his gpu is registered for extd. warranty-its quite possible that the card has no warranty at all and that chap is simply bluffing!


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 21, 2016)

These days for electronics there is the default warranty of 1 or whatever year(s) from date of manufacture. 

Any further warranty is from date of sale, so you need the receipt to prove that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2016)

Sapphire RX 480 8GB Nitro+ has initially 6 VRM Power Phases but when it was released 1 Power Phase has been disabled.

So it is released for Retail with only 5 VRM Power Phases.

Anybody here knows or any guide to unlock the 6th VRM Power Phase.

Though it comes with 8 Pin Power connector for extra overclocking, if the additional VRM Power Phase can be enabled, then more OCing can be done right.

Normally the reference RX480s come with only 6 Pin Power connector and 6 Power Phases.

HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring comes with 6 VRM Power Phases & 8 Pin Power Connector but warranty is an issue and its not as popular as Sapphire and not many reviews also.

If there is no MOD to enable the 6th VRM Power Phase in Sapphire which has been disabled by default, one has to go with HIS RX480 8GB only...

PS: Any MODS created for AMD GPUs like RX460 are released initially for Asus & Sapphire mostly and then other vendors come into picture.
This is what worries me...
Because Asus & Sapphire & XFX are considered the most stable AMD Polaris GPUs ever...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ohmyhead (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I wanted to get a new GPU since my old HD6950 died a few months back. Haven't had the time to play much since then so didn't think of replacing it. Will a GTX 1060 6GB be a good option considering i still have the sandy bridge i5 2500k? I think the CPU will be a huge bottleneck. 

Is RX 470 4gb/8gb a good option to go with the 2500k? 

I am not looking to upgrade the CPU at this time. 

Budget is around 25k.
Resolution: 1920x1080

Thanks.


----------



## ohmyhead (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

For some reason I can't see my previous post. 

I want to upgrade my GPU. I currently have a HD6950 which died a few months ago. I have a sandy bridge i5 2500k CPU and not looking to upgrade it right now.

I was looking at either GTX 1060 6GB or RX 480 4GB/8GB. I think my CPU will be a bottleneck. Do you think it will be a smart buy to get 1060 6GB with the current CPU. Or is RX 470 4GB a good option? 

Resolution: 1920x1080


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2016)

ohmyhead said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For some reason I can't see my previous post.
> 
> ...



If you have the funding don't settle for less. Get GTX 1060. i5 2500k is an excellent cpu even today.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2017)

For 1080p Gaming & Future Proofing:

Buy the Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k from SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 8GB DDR5 NITRO+ OC

First off, I will say that my decision was based on three things:
1) Future Proofing
2) Price to Performance
3) 1080p Gaming

If you compare the reference specs of the two cards, you see that the RX 470 has only ~89% of the specs of the RX 480. 

However, thanks to Sapphire's customizing, that percentage gets bumped up to ~93% with the Nitro+ models. That's because Sapphire has increased the base clock and the memory speed, and thus the memory bandwidth --and they've done a better job with the 470 percentage wise, than with the 480. And that 4% bump is a game changer when you look at the cost.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170104/294d231fdd57c1bf1810351979511781.jpg

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2017)

Just putting this out here:
*forum.digit.in/graphic-cards/199681-query-about-rx-480-msi-gaming-app-functionality.html


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2017)

> Purpose: As my motherboard doesn't support dual monitor, I am buying a graphic card which can support two or more monitors.


I guess it will work, but would like to confirm if PCIe 2.0 x8 graphic card is compatible with my motherboard which has PCIe x16. I think there will be performance drop of the graphic card, but how much? Will it affect my purpose?
Dont know if it's PCIe 1.0 or PCIe 1.1. Here is the snapshot of the motherboard.


*i.imgur.com/DFOWmJx.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

nac said:


> I guess it will work, but would like to confirm if PCIe 2.0 x8 graphic card is compatible with my motherboard which has PCIe x16. I think there will be performance drop of the graphic card, but how much? Will it affect my purpose?
> Dont know if it's PCIe 1.0 or PCIe 1.1. Here is the snapshot of the motherboard.



*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> *tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png



 Is it intended for me?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

nac said:


> Is it intended for me?



Your board has a PCIe x16 1.1 slot. Any recent GPU should be compatible on that slot. You will only get 94% of the performance you could get from the GPU. Your board might require a BIOS update though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

Sealed Zotac nvidia GPU's:

Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -16,500,

Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -28,500.

With Indian Bill.

Contact: Sai Services,
Mr. Srinivas, 
Maitrivanam,
Ameerpet, 
Hyderabad. 

PM me if anybody wants Phone number...


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Your board has a PCIe x16 1.1 slot. Any recent GPU should be compatible on that slot. You will only get 94% of the performance you could get from the GPU. Your board might require a BIOS update though.


Thank you.
ASUS didn't post any update after 2008/2009. Hopefully, I am good with the current BIOS 

- - - Updated - - -

Checked, I have the latest BIOS version 0404 (released in 2008)


----------



## kashyap1507 (Jan 25, 2017)

Rx480 vs Rx470 For 1080p gaming. Any suggestions about which brand has less heating and reliable

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

kashyap1507 said:


> Rx480 vs Rx470 For 1080p gaming. Any suggestions about which brand has less heating and reliable
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk



RX470 8GB is best for 1080p gaming. Especially Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k or HIS RX470 8GB IceQ X2 Turbo @ 19.5k are best. HIS has 6 power phases & good heat sink compared to Sapphire which has 5 power phases.


----------



## kashyap1507 (Jan 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> RX470 8GB is best for 1080p gaming. Especially Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k or HIS RX470 8GB IceQ X2 Turbo @ 19.5k are best. HIS has 6 power phases & good heat sink compared to Sapphire which has 5 power phases.


Thanks What About Temperatures.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

kashyap1507 said:


> Thanks What About Temperatures.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk



Regarding temps as for as both Sapphire & HIS is concerned, both are good in maintaining good temps.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2017)

how would a gtx 650 1gb compare to a 2gb gt 730 v2 in terms of performance?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> how would a gtx 650 1gb compare to a 2gb gt 730 v2 in terms of performance?



*s23.postimg.org/tw40waewr/screenshot_gpuboss_com_2017_01_29_06_19_06.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 29, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> how would a gtx 650 1gb compare to a 2gb gt 730 v2 in terms of performance?



GTX 650 is better than all 3 versions of GT 730.


----------



## supergamer (Jan 29, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> how would a gtx 650 1gb compare to a 2gb gt 730 v2 in terms of performance?



gtx650 is faster but only 1GB vRAM is a prob..  some games have major issues with lack of vRAM.
Games like ACUnity, Syndicate, Arkham Knight will run at single digit fps even at lowest settings.
Newer games will only make things worse.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 29, 2017)

supergamer said:


> gtx650 is faster but only 1GB vRAM is a prob..  some games have major issues with lack of vRAM.
> Games like ACUnity, Syndicate, Arkham Knight will run at single digit fps even at lowest settings.
> Newer games will only make things worse.



As if GT 730 will perform better in those games than GTX 650


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 30, 2017)

^thanks everyone for posting your valuable feedbacks.I was thinking of buying an used 1gb gtx 650 from someone for 2.5k-i already have a gt 730 in my system,so i was wondering whether upgrading from 730 to 650 would be worthwhile or not.

And i don't plan on using it to run newer & more demanding titles that require more Vram-my primary usage will be to run titles that are a few years old like Fear 3,prince of persia,arkham asylum etc which cause some stuttering when i try to play them on my gt 730 at 900p-will a gtx 650 be able to provide increased frame rates & a better overall performance in those games?


----------



## supergamer (Feb 1, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^thanks everyone for posting your valuable feedbacks.I was thinking of buying an used 1gb gtx 650 from someone for 2.5k-i already have a gt 730 in my system,so i was wondering whether upgrading from 730 to 650 would be worthwhile or not.
> 
> And i don't plan on using it to run newer & more demanding titles that require more Vram-my primary usage will be to run titles that are a few years old like Fear 3,prince of persia,arkham asylum etc which cause some stuttering when i try to play them on my gt 730 at 900p-will a gtx 650 be able to provide increased frame rates & a better overall performance in those games?



gtx650 has same core count (384kepler) as gt730 v2.. but double the bandwidth. 
Performance gains will be nominal and 2.5k is decent cost for it.. however you're still stuck with only 1GB vRAM.
Ideally your next minimal upgrade should be gtx750 2GB, gtx750ti 2GB, R7 250 2GB


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 1, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^thanks everyone for posting your valuable feedbacks.I was thinking of buying an used 1gb gtx 650 from someone for 2.5k-i already have a gt 730 in my system,so i was wondering whether upgrading from 730 to 650 would be worthwhile or not.
> 
> And i don't plan on using it to run newer & more demanding titles that require more Vram-my primary usage will be to run titles that are a few years old like Fear 3,prince of persia,arkham asylum etc which cause some stuttering when i try to play them on my gt 730 at 900p-will a gtx 650 be able to provide increased frame rates & a better overall performance in those games?



Which version of GT 730 do you have. There are 3 versions: GTX 650 > GT 730(64-bit, GDDR5) > GT 730(128-bit, GDDR5) > GT 730(128-bit, DDR3).
Still the best thing to replace with would be GTX 750 or better.


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't know whether it's an illusion or real.

Different graphic unit gives different colour/contrast/brightness and all?
Products in question are intel iGPU (gma 950 of Pentium E2160 vs GT 710)

I am not sure, it seems like GT 710 is less contrasty/punchy, softer, kinda hazy/little dull, unread messages are bolder than before.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 1, 2017)

nac said:


> I don't know whether it's an illusion or real.
> 
> Different graphic unit gives different colour/contrast/brightness and all?
> Products in question are intel iGPU (gma 950 of Pentium E2160 vs GT 710)
> ...



Are you using HDMI? There was some issue with Nvidia cards sometime ago.
Nvidia cards don't display full RGB color via HDMI&mdash;here's a fix | PC Game


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Are you using HDMI? There was some issue with Nvidia cards sometime ago.
> Nvidia cards don't display full RGB color via HDMI&mdash;here's a fix | PC Game


Yes, I am using HDMI.
I thought I was imagining it, seems like there is a problem when I started reading the link. I checked that HDMI test image and I could see two whites and two blacks  And nVidia updated their driver couple of years back (going by the link) and mine is updated to the latest version. Still I don't know. 
I have downloaded the fix. Will see if I could see any difference after trying that...

Thank you  [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Wow!!! It worked. What they were saying, they fixed it? No, even the latest driver didn't. Wish I took before and after photos.

But why still my unread messages are bolder than before? Did I screw up with the settings?

Thanks again.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, there is a difference in displaying colors while using HDMI or DVI cables even using latest Nvidia drivers in my monitor, IE. Dell ST2220L LED.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, can Nvidia gtx1060 work with Corsair cx430 smps with Intel 2120 processor ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2017)

mayurthemad said:


> Hi, can Nvidia gtx1060 work with Corsair cx430 smps with Intel 2120 processor ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Your CPU will cause a bottleneck for recent games.


----------



## mayurthemad (Feb 2, 2017)

Hmm, so anyone can recommend a GPU + full HD monitor that can work with my config within 20K ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 2, 2017)

> Which version of GT 730 do you have. There are 3 versions: GTX 650 > GT 730(64-bit, GDDR5) > GT 730(128-bit, GDDR5) > GT 730(128-bit, DDR3).
> Still the best thing to replace with would be GTX 750 or better.



Mine is a gt 730 2gb ddr3(64 bit with 384 cuda cores).I have decided not to invest in a gtx 650 for now-also the person from whom i was supposed to buy it jacked up its price to 4900 suddenly for no rhyme or reason!! Buying such an outdated gpu for 5k would have been akin to highway robbery.Besides used gtx 750ti gpus are available nowadays for roughly the same price.

- - - Updated - - -



mayurthemad said:


> Hmm, so anyone can recommend a GPU + full HD monitor that can work with my config within 20K ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Get an used Gtx 960 for 8-9k and a 22" Lg/samsung monitor to go with it.


----------



## mayurthemad (Feb 2, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Mine is a gt 730 2gb ddr3(64 bit with 384 cuda cores).I have decided not to invest in a gtx 650 for now-also the person from whom i was supposed to buy it jacked up its price to 4900 suddenly for no rhyme or reason!! Buying such an outdated gpu for 5k would have been akin to highway robbery.Besides used gtx 750ti gpus are available nowadays for roughly the same price.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Won't the gtx960 bottleneck or should I buy a 1050ti ?? Plz help guys

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 3, 2017)

Getting the 1050 is definitely a good idea,try to get the Ti version if u can.Performance wise,there's not much of a difference between a 4gb gtx 960 & a 1050ti.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2017)

Which is the cheapest nvidia gpu that can accelerate h.265 and 4k videos?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Which is the cheapest nvidia gpu that can accelerate h.265 and 4k videos?



Any GTX1050 2GB will do.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2017)

anything below that?Do the nvidia 7xx series gpu possess these features?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> anything below that?Do the nvidia 7xx series gpu possess these features?


No

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 16, 2017)

What is the best card (within Rs.6500) which can be used on the gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H m/b with phenom 955 proc and 8GB RAM? I think this m/b has PCI exp 2.0 x16 slot for graphics card.


----------



## mayurthemad (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, can the Nvidia gtx 1060 3gb be enough for 1080p games ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

mayurthemad said:


> Hi, can the Nvidia gtx 1060 3gb be enough for 1080p games ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


3GB is not enough at least 4GB is a must nowadays buddy.

Either going with RX470 4GB @ 17.5k or GTX1050 ti 4GB or GTX1060 6GB is the future proofing for another 2-3 yrs max

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad (Feb 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 3GB is not enough at least 4GB is a must nowadays buddy.
> 
> Either going with RX470 4GB @ 17.5k or GTX1050 ti 4GB or GTX1060 6GB is the future proofing for another 2-3 yrs max
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, but the thing is I just wanted to play games that have been released till now. So I found the 1060 gtx  3gb version to be a sweet deal. 
Still I am looking forward for your recommendation.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 18, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> What is the best card (within Rs.6500) which can be used on the gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H m/b with phenom 955 proc and 8GB RAM? I think this m/b has PCI exp 2.0 x16 slot for graphics card.


Guys any suggestions?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 18, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Guys any suggestions?



*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=86&product_id=6223


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 19, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> HIS GRAPHICS CARD R7 250 ICOOLER 2GB GDDR5 L


You mean the R7 250 or R7 250X?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Guys any suggestions?


HIS GRAPHICS CARD R7 250 ICOOLER 2GB GDDR5 LP -6.3k

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 19, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> You mean the R7 250 or R7 250X?



There's only one product in the link, R7 250


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok fine. But should I go for R250X? Seems the price difference between R250 and R250X is around Rs.500 but there is significant performance increase.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 20, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Ok fine. But should I go for R250X? Seems the price difference between R250 and R250X is around Rs.500 but there is significant performance increase.



Which model are you looking at?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 20, 2017)

I think the 1GB model should suffice. For my system I think there should be negligible difference in the performance of 1GB and 2GB. Also understand this from various online sources. But availability seems a problem. I called MD computers in Kolkata but they do not have it. The vapor X version also seems cheaper (dont know why) but also not available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> I think the 1GB model should suffice. For my system I think there should be negligible difference in the performance of 1GB and 2GB. Also understand this from various online sources. But availability seems a problem. I called MD computers in Kolkata but they do not have it. The vapor X version also seems cheaper (dont know why) but also not available.



Try to get a used GTX 950 or 750Ti instead having warranty. Would be much better than R7 250x.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to get a used GTX 950 or 750Ti instead having warranty. Would be much better than R7 250x.



I think those will be bottlenecked by my system (In my sig). That's why not going too high.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2017)

Phanteks release their Glacier series of CPU and GPU liquid coolers | Cases &amp; Cooling | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to get a used GTX 950 or 750Ti instead having warranty. Would be much better than R7 250x.



The cheapest 750 ti is from MSI available at amazon India at around Rs.8900. Will there be significant performance increase over 6870?

MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OC Graphics Card Amazon.in: Buy MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OC Graphics Card Online at Low Prices in India | MSI Reviews & Ratings


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> The cheapest 750 ti is from MSI available at amazon India at around Rs.8900. Will there be significant performance increase over 6870?
> 
> MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OC Graphics Card Amazon.in: Buy MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OC Graphics Card Online at Low Prices in India | MSI Reviews & Ratings



A new GTX 950 isn't worth over 7k now since GTX 1050 sells around the 10k mark, making a new 750ti worth 6k IMHO.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 21, 2017)

The tomshardware gpu hierarchy chart shows RX 460 at par with GTX 950 and at least 3 tiers up from GTX 750 TI.

The RX 460 from HIS at Rs.9500.

HIS GRAPHICS CARD RX 460 ICOOLER 2GB GDDR5 O

Rs.9625 from Asus RX 460

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD RX 460 2GB GDDR5 OC DUAL EDITIO

From Gigabyte it is Rs.9700.

GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD RX 460 2GB GDDR5 WINDFORCE OC EDITIO

From MSI different versions of GTX 750 TI is available in this price range, OC, OCV1, OCV2. 

I am really getting confused. Which is better? GTX 950, GTX 750 TI or RX 460? I think GTX 950 may be out of budget.

- - - Updated - - -

The tomshardware gpu hierarchy chart shows RX 460 at par with GTX 950 and at least 3 tiers up from GTX 750 TI.

The RX 460 from HIS at Rs.9500.

HIS GRAPHICS CARD RX 460 ICOOLER 2GB GDDR5 O

Rs.9625 from Asus RX 460

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD RX 460 2GB GDDR5 OC DUAL EDITIO

From Gigabyte it is Rs.9700.

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=86&product_id=5874

From MSI different versions of GTX 750 TI is available in this price range, OC, OCV1, OCV2. 

I am really getting confused. Which is better? GTX 950, GTX 750 TI or RX 460? I think GTX 950 may be out of budget.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> A new GTX 950 isn't worth over 7k now since GTX 1050 sells around the 10k mark, making a new 750ti worth 6k IMHO.


From where are you getting these prices?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> From where are you getting these prices?



GTX 1050 from mdcomputers.

About the others, I'm scaling their prices to their relative performance compared to 1050.

RX460 is a rip-off. Would be better to go with used GTX 960 for 8-9k or new GTX 1050 instead.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 1050 from mdcomputers.
> 
> *About the others, I'm scaling their prices to their relative performance compared to 1050.*
> 
> RX460 is a rip-off. Would be better to go with used GTX 960 for 8-9k or new GTX 1050 instead.



wish the prices were really like this. It's about time manufactures restructure their pricing model for the products.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 22, 2017)

Zotac GTX 1050 is available at MD computers at Rs.9930. 

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1050 2GB GDDR5 MIN

I have not used Zotac before, have only used XFX, MSI, Gigabyte. How reliable is it in terms of after sales service?

And 2nd question: Will it work on PCI exp 2.0 slot?


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Zotac GTX 1050 is available at MD computers at Rs.9930.
> 
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1050 2GB GDDR5 MIN
> 
> ...



1. Supertron is the service provider - the service is mediocre.

2. Yes - it should work with pci-e 2.0.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 22, 2017)

And my cooler master 500W PSU would be enough, I guess? [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> And my cooler master 500W PSU would be enough, I guess? [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]?


Better to go with Antec VP450P as Cooler Master lower end PSUs are very bad. They tend to damage critical components like the CPU, GPU and HDD.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> And my cooler master 500W PSU would be enough, I guess? [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]?



GTX 1050 consumes much lesser power than HD6870 so your current PSU should be fine.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]. Tomorrow I am going to buy the GTX 1050 from local market, now deliberating on brands, whether Zotac, Gigabyte, MSI, Asus.


----------



## koolent (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi folks, been a while!
I bought an HD 6770 a few years back and it's been working wonderfully for my resolution (1366 x 768) until a few months back, some of the newer games require serious firepower (Watchdogs?) and I think I'm bottlenecking my i5-2400.
So, if I were to invest say, 9k on this date, could I grab something sweet? Considering the upcoming Vega lineup?

Thanks. 

P. S.: I'm open to nVidia as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2017)

koolent said:


> Hi folks, been a while!
> I bought an HD 6770 a few years back and it's been working wonderfully for my resolution (1366 x 768) until a few months back, some of the newer games require serious firepower (Watchdogs?) and I think I'm bottlenecking my i5-2400.
> So, if I were to invest say, 9k on this date, could I grab something sweet? Considering the upcoming Vega lineup?
> 
> ...


GTX 1050 is your answer. RX460 is underpowered while RX470 is out of your budget.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 27, 2017)

Guys, got myself the Gigabyte G1 gaming edition GTX 1050 2GB from Vedant computers, Chandni Chowk, Kolkata last saturday. Cost me Rs.10920. Enough for my needs!


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Guys, got myself the Gigabyte G1 gaming edition GTX 1050 2GB from Vedant computers, Chandni Chowk, Kolkata last saturday. Cost me Rs.10920. Enough for my needs!



Bravo! Congrats


----------



## nac (Mar 1, 2017)

I feel that i7 6700k iGPU is better than GT 730 2GB GDDR5 but passmark benchmark gives better rating for GT 730 than the i7.

For professional video editing work is it better to stick with i7's iGPU or installing GT730 would give better performance? (Don't have any other card, so its either igpu or gt730)


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 1, 2017)

nac said:


> I feel that i7 6700k iGPU is better than GT 730 2GB GDDR5 but passmark benchmark gives better rating for GT 730 than the i7.
> 
> For professional video editing work is it better to stick with i7's iGPU or installing GT730 would give better performance? (Don't have any other card, so its either igpu or gt730)



Most software use the CPU for processing not the GPU. Will depend on the specific software.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2017)

i have an old Asus gt 210 gpu lying around that i attempted to install on my pc a few days back,but while trying to do so i applied a bit too much pressure thereby damaging its bracket-the lower portion of the bracket bent and broke off.Is there any way i can procure a replacement bracket for this very card?Can I buy it directly from Asus somehow?

An image of the bracket can be seen on this page:

*www.asus.com/in/Graphics-Cards/EN210_SILENTDI1GD3V2LP/


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi, Will the gtx1050 ti 4gb bottleneck i3 2120 processor ?
Because my current config just crashes while playing witcher 2. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2017)

mayurthemad said:


> Hi, Will the gtx1050 ti 4gb bottleneck i3 2120 processor ?
> Because my current config just crashes while playing witcher 2.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



I don't think it would. BTW, post your complete config.


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 3, 2017)

Core i3 2120, Asus P8B75-M motherboard, 4gb ram local company, Corsair cx430, Acer monitor 1600 * 900 monitor.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2017)

mayurthemad said:


> Core i3 2120, Asus P8B75-M motherboard, 4gb ram local company, Corsair cx430, Acer monitor 1600 * 900 monitor.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's perfectly compatible and does not bottleneck your GPU. Don't worry. Go for it.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 3, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's perfectly compatible and does not bottleneck your GPU. Don't worry. Go for it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


Now, I am also thinking about rx470 can it also work ? if not then I will go with 1050 ti.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 31, 2017)

I recently damaged the pci bracket (full height)of my zotac gt 730 gpu while attempting to disassemble my system.A portion of the bracket has broken off leaving a jagged edge behind which looks unsightly and is potentially dangerous as its likely to scratch anything that it might come in contact with.Now my question is,is it possible to obtain a replacement pci bracket for this gpu?Can i order one directly from zotac?If that's not possible,can anyone suggest from where could i possibly procure it for my gpu?


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2017)

^ If anyone you know using a low profile, they can spare their full or high profile bracket. In fact, you can remove the bracket and use it plainly. I have done that too when troubleshooting.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 31, 2017)

^unfortunately i don't know anyone who has a bracket of this type to spare.Can i possibly get it from zotac's service center?


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, you will likely to get one. But that's gonna cost you more than you would want to spend.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 31, 2017)

hmm...i will see if i can get in touch with their service center and enquire whether they can provide me with a replacement bracket or not and if they can,how much that's going to cost me.Does anyone here have the contact details of their service center in kolkata?


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> I recently damaged the pci bracket (full height)of my zotac gt 730 gpu while attempting to disassemble my system.A portion of the bracket has broken off leaving a jagged edge behind which looks unsightly and is potentially dangerous as its likely to scratch anything that it might come in contact with.Now my question is,is it possible to obtain a replacement pci bracket for this gpu?Can i order one directly from zotac?If that's not possible,can anyone suggest from where could i possibly procure it for my gpu?



How about buying a compatible non working GPU so you can salvage the required bracket from it.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 4, 2017)

using ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 6GB AMP! Edition

I installed all latest nVidia driver.
But when I installed one game, unreal tournament 3, game installed AGEIA PhysX driver.
Where I can download it's latest version?
Or should I leave as it is?
Other than games do I really need it??
means I uninstalled unreal tournament 3, but PhysX driver software was still there.
If it's not needed then I can uninstall it. Need help.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 4, 2017)

^that's probably a legacy physx driver that's required for the game to work,you may uninstall it from the control panel if you've removed UT already(btw that game suk$).
 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]:that's a really good idea,but how am i gonna get such a non-functional gpu?i dont think they are readily available on sites like olx,ebay etc.


----------



## ysmonyog (May 3, 2017)

Pls suggest a Graphic Card for a very old desktop running Windows 10 64 bit with following config-
 x6 1055T,  MSI890GXM_G65, Corsair 1600 Mhz C9 2x2GB, Corsair 550VX

p.s. Required for- animation work ; Budget - Rs.12000/-


----------



## mayurthemad (May 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, I want to know if radeon Rx 560 has been launched in India ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2017)

mayurthemad said:


> Hello everyone, I want to know if radeon Rx 560 has been launched in India ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



not yet


----------



## quicky008 (May 24, 2017)

ysmonyog said:


> Pls suggest a Graphic Card for a very old desktop running Windows 10 64 bit with following config-
> x6 1055T,  MSI890GXM_G65, Corsair 1600 Mhz C9 2x2GB, Corsair 550VX
> 
> p.s. Required for- animation work ; Budget - Rs.12000/-


get a second hand gtx 970 for 13-14k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 25, 2017)

I have a quick question and didn't want to open new thread, so asking here.
I am willing to sell my Zotac GTX 660 2GB (around 3-4 years old now) and I am not sure how much should be the asking price. Any recommendation guys? I am thinking of putting it on olx.
NOTE: heavily used, but in perfect condition.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I have a quick question and didn't want to open new thread, so asking here.
> I am willing to sell my Zotac GTX 660 2GB (around 3-4 years old now) and I am not sure how much should be the asking price. Any recommendation guys? I am thinking of putting it on olx.
> NOTE: heavily used, but in perfect condition.



6k if you are lucky and card has warranty left.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 25, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 6k if you are lucky and card has warranty left.



lol, getting 6k looks difficult to me as well. Ok then, I'll put 8k to start with. Let's see what happens.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I have a quick question and didn't want to open new thread, so asking here.
> I am willing to sell my Zotac GTX 660 2GB (around 3-4 years old now) and I am not sure how much should be the asking price. Any recommendation guys? I am thinking of putting it on olx.
> NOTE: heavily used, but in perfect condition.


I have Zotac GTX950 2GB. How much can I sell it for if Zotac GTX660 is sold at 6k.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 6, 2017)

is it a good idea to buy an used Gtx 750ti with 1-2 yrs warranty remaining for 6k or would it be better to go for a new gt 1030 instead?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 7, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> is it a good idea to buy an used Gtx 750ti with 1-2 yrs warranty remaining for 6k or would it be better to go for a new gt 1030 instead?



considering these cards cannot play AAA titles at high-ultra settings anyway, If I were you I would have bought the GT 1030. Reasons being its new and secondly there is not much performance difference between the two.
You can refer to this quality video for comparison:


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> secondly there is not much performance difference between the two.


Come on, 750Ti is significantly better than 1030.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 7, 2017)

nac said:


> Come on, 750Ti is significantly better than 1030.



I have said so, basis the review video I shared in my previous post. Its from "RandomGaminginHD" channel, where the guy himself buys cards and perform benchmarking with game videos instead of showing them only on graphs or charts. Please check it out.
There is no reason to judge only by the names ["GTX" "750" "Ti" !!!!! against puny "GT (not X) 1030"?  ]


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 7, 2017)

yeah the 750 ti is only about 10% faster than the gt 1030.Also i think gt 1030 features 4k video acceleration and hevc decoding capabilities which aren't present in older gpus like the 750ti,therefore it makes more sense to go for gt 1030.Actually i found a seller online who was offering a 1 month old 750ti for about 6k(with 2 yrs warranty) which looked rather tempting to me at the time.But now after considering all the facts i'm having second thoughts about buying it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have Zotac GTX950 2GB. How much can I sell it for if Zotac GTX660 is sold at 6k.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


7.5k


----------



## gta5 (Jun 7, 2017)

if you are after gaming and inclined less towards media decoding.. then get gtx 750ti... the performance difference is 10-15% but it becomes important as it will keep you above 30fps in demanding games ..

just use half Vsync + frame lock ( frame lock alone will not work )

and you can play games at "smooth" 30fps , console style 
.. more info..
read the article..

The case for 30fps PC gaming


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 7, 2017)

GTX 750 Ti is better. And it's more like 25%+ better.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 8, 2017)

yeah well the guy from whom i was supposed to buy it has hiked its price to 6.5k and he's not willing to reduce it under any circumstance ,this make me wonder-is it worth buying for 6.5k?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2017)

@chimera201 are you saying this from your personal experience, or did you find this on the internet? Its better to share the source of information.

@quicky008 750ti is not going to let you play games which you can't on GT1030. 10% is not a big performance difference, and surely not that big which can make someone buy a second had card instead of new one.
Think like this way - If there is a game which runs playable (about 30 fps) only on low settings using GT1030, the 750ti isn't gonna give you medium settings play with the same game. What's the point of buying a old second hard card then?

I have a GTX 660 laying around, which is marginally better than 750ti in terms of performance. The latest games like Watch Dogs 2 or Prey sets low settings for that card, by default. I can crank up some of the graphical settings to make it upto medium but then the gameplay is impacted (sudden drop of FPS, stuttering). The older games can surely be played much better but you are going to get about same results with the 750ti or GT1030. So there is no point in buying a second hand card.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2017)

^^ In that case wont a 4GB RX570 give you decent fps on Medium in games you mentioned (Watch Dogs 2 or Prey)?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2017)

^^ Yes, surely. RX 570 should be able to perform on med-high settings on latest games. But @quicky008 has a budget of around 6-7k only.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah I remember that. I forgot to mention it . I just thought what if someone has a budget of around 15k (a friend of mine is actually looking for a GPU around that price bracket).


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2017)

@ssb1551 oh,ok. Yes in 15k budget, RX570 is the best buy. The next tier cards (RX 580/GTX 1060) are considerably costlier than RX570 (approx. 21-22k for cheapest) and performance difference isn't that much.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2017)

If performance difference isn't much then does that mean the 4GB RX570 can play games released last year on High and Ultra settings as well?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @chimera201 are you saying this from your personal experience, or did you find this on the internet? Its better to share the source of information.



Your own posted video? Are you looking at average or minimums. I always look at minimum fps because that's the more important metric. Only GTA V is an exception(it's probably getting hit by a bottleneck). In Overwatch and Dota 2(both unbiased games), it just outperforms GT 1030 by a huge margin.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Your own posted video? Are you looking at average or minimums. I always look at minimum fps because that's the more important metric. Only GTA V is an exception(it's probably getting hit by a bottleneck). In Overwatch and Dota 2(both unbiased games), it just outperforms GT 1030 by a huge margin.



ok, talking about the most important minimum metric from video I posted:

1) Overwatch; GT 1030= 40 fps   750ti = 48 fps
2) GTA V; GT 1030 = 32 fps  750ti = 27 fps
3) DOTA 2; GT 1030 = 50 fps   750ti = 48 fps
4) Hitman; GT 1030 = 28 fps (1% low) and 26 fps (0.1% low)   750ti = 25 fps and 22 fps respectively.
5) CSGO; GT 1030 = 100 fps    750ti = 97 fps

I don't think any of the 750ti's performance numbers are 25% above GT 1030. Even worse, the 750ti's minimum are lower than GT 1030's in 4 out of 5 games. 
The average of 750ti is marginally better than GT 1030 though, but it doesn't matter because the frames are anyways above 40-50 per second. 

It would be a foolish decision to buy a used 750ti over new GT 1030.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> If performance difference isn't much then does that mean the 4GB RX570 can play games released last year on High and Ultra settings as well?



Undoubtedly yes. RX 570 can run most of the new games at high/ultra @ 1080p, no sweat. It presently gives the max. frames per buck spent.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2017)

The video has tempted me to buy a RX 570 for myself hehe. If I do buy should I change the PSU in "Rig 2" of my signature? I have already received the Asus PRIME B350 PLUS Motherboard, 16GB DDR4 3000MHz RAM and will get the Ryzen 5 1600X tomorrow (as per Amazon. Yes! I ordered 1600X from Amazon.in  I had Amazon cash so utilised it get 5k off). Should I create a new thread in Graphics Card or PSU section?


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> If I do buy should I change the PSU in "Rig 2" of my signature?


CPU will bottleneck.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2017)

^^ I didnt understand. Even a Ryzen 5 1600X will bottleneck?


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ I didnt understand. Even a Ryzen 5 1600X will bottleneck?


No, not RYZEN. Your Rig2 PSU will be good enough, just not the CPU - Athlon. I guess you gonna pair your PSU with this new RYZEN.  It will do fine.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ok, talking about the most important minimum metric from video I posted:
> 
> 1) Overwatch; GT 1030= 40 fps   750ti = 48 fps
> 2) GTA V; GT 1030 = 32 fps  750ti = 27 fps
> ...



Not the absolute minimum.  The absolute minimum are highly prone to error. Talking about 1% and 0.1%. Hitman should have been tested with DX11 since Nvidia gets more fps in DX11, big mistake there.
e.g. Overwatch 0.1% is 42(1030) and 59(750 Ti)

But i agree that second hand 750 Ti isn't worth 6.5K over a new 6K GT 1030 especially considering the efficiency. Should be less than 5K.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2017)

nac said:


> No, not RYZEN. Your Rig2 PSU will be good enough, just not the CPU - Athlon. I guess you gonna pair your PSU with this new RYZEN.  It will do fine.


Oh! You gave me a scare ! Whew! Yeah I have ordered Ryzen 5 1600X from Amazon.in. The order has already reached Bangalore. I shall get it tomorrow. Changed the Athlon platform to Ryzen. Already received the Motherboard and 16GB DDR4 3000MHz RAM. Waiting for the CPU now.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 10, 2017)

I've observed that there are 2 versions of the zotac gtx 750ti 2gb ddr5-one of them has a transparent orange colored fan(which is more widely available) and the other has a slightly opaque orange colored fan(somewhat less commonly found)-is there any difference between the 2 or are they identical in terms of features and performance?(photos of the 2 cards are attached below)


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 10, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> I've observed that there are 2 versions of the zotac gtx 750ti 2gb ddr5-one of them has a transparent orange colored fan(which is more widely available) and the other has a slightly opaque orange colored fan(somewhat less commonly found)-is there any difference between the 2 or are they identical in terms of features and performance?(photos of the 2 cards are attached below)



You can check on Zotac's website:
Graphics Cards | ZOTAC


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 11, 2017)

Already done that but the models that are listed at zotac's website are the ones that are equipped with a transparent fan-i couldn't find any info concerning the variant of 750ti that comes with the translucent orange fan.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2017)

Translucent orange fan version is the original version.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2017)

AMD Radeon Graphic Cards worth reaches SKY HIGH due to Cryptocurrencies!


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Jun 11, 2017)

hi friends, 
Recently my used sapphire 1 GB 7770 died and I need a new graphics card. I was fully satisfied with the 7770 performance. 
my budget is 8k. 
kindly suggest some card equivalent/higher performance than 7770 if possible in this budget.
I mostly play GTA 5 and battlefield series.
my pc details:: AMD 960T, Asus M5A88M, 4+4 corsair value 1333, corsair cx430V2, 500+2TB hard disc, benq G2220HD 

thanks


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 11, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Already done that but the models that are listed at zotac's website are the ones that are equipped with a transparent fan-i couldn't find any info concerning the variant of 750ti that comes with the translucent orange fan.



You need to get the model no(like ZT-70605-10H) of it, not how it looks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2017)

Vickyrealcool said:


> hi friends,
> Recently my used sapphire 1 GB 7770 died and I need a new graphics card. I was fully satisfied with the 7770 performance.
> my budget is 8k.
> kindly suggest some card equivalent/higher performance than 7770 if possible in this budget.
> ...


Try to increase budget and get a GTX 1050ti 4GB version.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 11, 2017)

yeah,but the thing is i am more interested in the model that comes with a translucent type fan,but i couldn't locate it at zotac's website and so I wasn't able to find its model no. either.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Jun 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to increase budget and get a GTX 1050ti 4GB version.



it's beyond my budget.

I need 7770 type performance under 8k.
is gt 1030 or Rx 550 comparable to 7770.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 11, 2017)

^try getting a rx 460 if you can afford it,it costs only about 1k more than rx 550 and performs a lot better in demanding games-otherwise you may try looking for an used 750ti in sites like olx/quickr etc-although somewhat old,its still a very capable gpu and will suffice for your needs perfectly,you can get one for about 5-6k in the used peripherals market nowadays.

Don't invest your money in Rx550-it will be a complete waste as Rx 550 is not meant for intensive gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2017)

Vickyrealcool said:


> it's beyond my budget.
> 
> I need 7770 type performance under 8k.
> is gt 1030 or Rx 550 comparable to 7770.


Then try to get a used GTX 960 or 950.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2017)

Vickyrealcool said:


> it's beyond my budget.
> 
> I need 7770 type performance under 8k.
> is gt 1030 or Rx 550 comparable to 7770.


Get Sapphire RX560 4GB OC @ 9.5k which is much better than GTX950 or RX550.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 13, 2017)

Will a gtx 750ti work without any issues on older motherboards having pci-e 1.1/1.0 slots?Is having a pcie 2.0 or higher slot an absolute must for a card like that to work properly?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 13, 2017)

^ Nope, all PCI-e versions are backward compatible and you won't feel any difference between 1.1/2.0/3.0 with a gtx 750ti.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2017)

1.1 to 3.0 there will definitely be a difference. but not much


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 13, 2017)

^ok,thanks a lot for the info-do gpu manufacturers like Zotac provide warranty for products that are purchased from sites like snapdeal and FK?I'm interested in buying an used gpu from a friend,who in turn bought it from snapdeal about a year ago.In the invoice provided by snapdeal there's only the invoice no,date of purchase,item name,item code,order no and suborder no-however it makes no mention of the serial no of the gpu anywhere in there.Also in the invoice it isn't explicitly stated that the item was bought from snapdeal-it only contains the name of the dealer who sold the gpu(someone by the name of Iblue solutions,based in Maharashtra)-will such an invoice be considered valid by Zotac's service center if i ever need to RMA the card in future?Is there any possibility that their service centers may refuse to honor any warranty claims as it was bought online?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 14, 2017)

^^ Very high chances that they won't consider the bill valid. S/N must be on the bill. Also, the Zotac warranty policy says that they don't provide any warranty on second hand products. Well, that shouldn't be a major point because most likely they won't come to know that its second hand.

ZOTAC | Push The Limit

Before buying, I think you should contact the customer care and tell them that you want to claim warranty for the card but your invoice doesn't have the serial no. on it.  That would make things clear.
Also, please note that extended warranty (3 years after initial 2 year warranty) is given only in certain cases (like registering the product within 28 days of original purchase date on their support site). So, your friend's card might be having only 2 years of warranty instead of 5 years.


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2017)

For my GTX 1060 bill, they wrote some Part Number on the bill.

While filling up the form on the website, I had to enter SKU and Serial Number.

So, is this fine?

For extended warranty, I just filled up a form on their website. Only this is needed right?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 15, 2017)

I purchased Zotac 1060 Amp GPU, and filled up all details they asked there..
Zotac sends you email for confirmation. Keep that mail safe.

I think invoice is with you then no need to worry for revealing your serial number to Product Company.
I don't think anyone can misuse that info as you have invoice.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 15, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ^^ Very high chances that they won't consider the bill valid. S/N must be on the bill. Also, the Zotac warranty policy says that they don't provide any warranty on second hand products. Well, that shouldn't be a major point because most likely they won't come to know that its second hand.
> 
> ZOTAC | Push The Limit
> 
> ...


Well i contacted zotac recently and their manager Mr Swarn Singh confirmed that i can submit the card for RMA even though its invoice doesn't contain the card's serial no.-he said that their service center in kolkata will accept the card for normal RMA.

Also my friend didn't register the card for extended warranty,so its under normal 2 years warranty of which 1 year is already over-so effectively it has about 10-11 months warranty remaining.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2017)

ico said:


> For my GTX 1060 bill, they wrote some Part Number on the bill.
> 
> While filling up the form on the website, I had to enter SKU and Serial Number.
> 
> ...



you should be fine.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know if there are zotac graphics card distributers in odisha. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2017)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there are zotac graphics card distributers in odisha.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Zotac & Sapphire GPUs are distributed by supertronindia.com in India.

You can search for your area offices from here:
Empowering Network | Supertron Electronics Private Limited

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you very much Sunil sir, ehh one more thing what should be the price range of GTX 1050 (2gb) since it's very confusing while searching online.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2017)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Thank you very much Sunil sir, ehh one more thing what should be the price range of GTX 1050 (2gb) since it's very confusing while searching online.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


9.5k at max.
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1050 OC EDITION 2GB DDR5 GRAPHIC CARD

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2017)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Thank you very much Sunil sir, ehh one more thing what should be the price range of GTX 1050 (2gb) since it's very confusing while searching online.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Get the 1050ti instead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2017)

Is there any performance difference between mini version and standard version of card ?
e.g: GTX 1070 mini vs GTX 1070


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Is there any performance difference between mini version and standard version of card ?
> e.g: GTX 1070 mini vs GTX 1070


No. There's a mini or a simple version and then the AMP version and so on.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> No. There's a mini or a simple version and then the AMP version and so on.


Mini version could have one fan, normal one is supposed to have two fans and AMP version may have two or more fans depending on the factory OC.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Mini version could have one fan, normal one is supposed to have two fans and AMP version may have two or more fans depending on the factory OC.


When I was getting a gpu few months back I was told the same reason which I have mentioned above. Moreover if a gpu is having an additional fan then it will have more clock speed then its predecessor or the lower model.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2017)

Hmm,
I was comparing the Zotac 1080Ti series versions here 
ZOTAC - Mini PCs and GeForce GTX Gaming Graphics Cards | ZOTAC

Now, out of three *ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme* has little increased specs. (but will it be worth the extra price we pay ?)

also, are 3x 90mm fans better than 2x100mm fans ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm,
> I was comparing the Zotac 1080Ti series versions here
> ZOTAC - Mini PCs and GeForce GTX Gaming Graphics Cards | ZOTAC
> 
> ...



If you compare overall coverage area and heat dissipation then 3x 90mm fans are better than 2x 120mm fans and 90mm fans probably have better rpm. The only drawback I can think of is " the Noise " generated by these - but if you are ok with it then go for the 3x fan version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2017)

topgear said:


> If you compare overall coverage area and heat dissipation then 3x 90mm fans are better than 2x 120mm fans and 90mm fans probably have better rpm. The only drawback I can think of is " the Noise " generated by these - but if you are ok with it then go for the 3x fan version.


The online price is crazy for the Ti Amp Extreme version.
Offline sellers will offer good prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2017)

Can we OC the regular GTX1080 to the frequency of Ti Extreme ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2017)

Explained really well, video is a bit long but really helpful to clear the dilemma while buying 1080 Ti version cards.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 15, 2018)

Is now a good time to buy an used nvidia gpu,such as a gtx 1060 for about 18-22k?As of now many of them are currently available for purchase on sites like olx,quikr etc-probably being sold off by people who bought them for mining but have no longer any use for them.Will the upcoming volta series gpus likely to make them totally obsolete,given that they will feature real time ray tracing capabilities which are absent from all the older-gen gpus that have been released by nvidia as well as amd till date?


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 15, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Is now a good time to buy an used nvidia gpu,such as a gtx 1060 for about 18-22k?As of now many of them are currently available for purchase on sites like olx,quikr etc-probably being sold off by people who bought them for mining but have no longer any use for them.Will the upcoming volta series gpus likely to make them totally obsolete,given that they will feature real time ray tracing capabilities which are absent from all the older-gen gpus that have been released by nvidia as well as amd till date?



Cards used for mining would likely die faster. Wait for next gen cards. Prices should tumble more and the new cards will probably sell at normal prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Is now a good time to buy an used nvidia gpu,such as a gtx 1060 for about 18-22k?As of now many of them are currently available for purchase on sites like olx,quikr etc-probably being sold off by people who bought them for mining but have no longer any use for them.Will the upcoming volta series gpus likely to make them totally obsolete,given that they will feature real time ray tracing capabilities which are absent from all the older-gen gpus that have been released by nvidia as well as amd till date?


Don't buy it.

I heard that due to increase in size of DAG file people are selling their video cards. Looks like they are in for loss in Cryptocurrency


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 19, 2018)

it seems the market is being flooded by a huge number of used gpus these days,particularly gtx 1060s-the owners of these cards usually claim that they were used only for a few months for "moderate gaming" only


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> it seems the market is being flooded by a huge number of used gpus these days,particularly gtx 1060s-the owners of these cards usually claim that they were used only for a few months for "*moderate gaming*" only



Read Heavy Mining - Karma pays off .


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 5, 2018)

i am getting a used Asus R9 380 for about Rs 8000-the buyer claims its a new unit that he got from rma and has warranty remaining till march 2019-is it worth buying at this price?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 5, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> i am getting a used Asus R9 380 for about Rs 8000-the buyer claims its a new unit that he got from rma and has warranty remaining till march 2019-is it worth buying at this price?



No.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> i am getting a used Asus R9 380 for about Rs 8000-the buyer claims its a new unit that he got from rma and has warranty remaining till march 2019-is it worth buying at this price?


 If it does have warranty till mar 2018, then maybe yes. You should assume GPU will be dead as soon as mar 2018 hits, then its a brick. 
So if Rs 8000, investment is good enough for you for a thing that will offer significantly better performance than low end new cards for Rs8k and will last till mar 2018, then yes go ahead


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> If it does have warranty till mar 2018, then maybe yes. You should assume GPU will be dead as soon as mar 2018 hits, then its a brick.
> So if Rs 8000, investment is good enough for you for a thing that will offer significantly better performance than low end new cards for Rs8k and will last till mar 2018, then yes go ahead



it's March 2019


----------



## Xai (Sep 16, 2018)

How is after sales service for Nvidia Founders Edition handled in India? Any customer care centre in Kolkata?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2018)

Xai said:


> How is after sales service for Nvidia Founders Edition handled in India? Any customer care centre in Kolkata?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



visit here : Customer Service | NVIDIA Online Store


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 20, 2018)

does zotac accept photo copies of the bill for Rma?A friend of mine had a zotac 1050ti that conked out recently,so he wants to send it for replacement,the only problem is he has lost the original bill that he had received from the shop during purchase.

However he does have a xerox copy of that bill-will zotac's service center in kolkata accept it for RMA?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2018)

They should accept that, even scanned copies they are supposed to accept.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 20, 2018)

^thanks a lot for confirming it-i will let him know this.

Can they consider a bill to be fake if by any chance its a photocopy and not the original?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2018)

Actually they are supposed to check bill number and confirm with their database if the sl no of product sold matches.
But in reality, these local shopkeepers rarely do that (if at all).
IF they refuse to honor warranty, ask shopkeeper for duplicate bill. They should have record of it. If that doesnt work, raise hell in zotac facebook, twitter page.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 21, 2018)

Xai said:


> How is after sales service for Nvidia Founders Edition handled in India? Any customer care centre in Kolkata?


It still depends through which AIB you're buying it from.



quicky008 said:


> does Zotac accept photocopies of the bill for RMA?


The store owner keeps it for accounting purposes. Distributors have a record of all the serial numbers. However irrespective of the brand, in an unlikely situation where they can't find the serial number, they will need to see the physical bill- or tell you to speak to your dealer if he got through *ahem* ways.




Nerevarine said:


> IF they refuse to honor warranty, ask shopkeeper for duplicate bill. They should have record of it. If that doesnt work, raise hell in zotac facebook, twitter page.


The better solution would be to file these bills. I am sure folks buy other stuff with warranties, too. So it shouldn't be too hard to keep a file to store all the bills in one place. BTW, shopkeepers keep records but its easier to pull if they keep records. Usually they do if its within that financial year- or two. . If they issue print bill, they can pull it back via the product's serial number. I had some of my friend's duplicate invoice given that way.


----------



## Xai (Sep 25, 2018)

So I received my 2080 Founder's Edition card.

Problem is it crashes every time I start a game. At most it crosses the title screen.

Also pc has become quite slow even with a SSD, and 1 HDD is no longer showing up.

Any idea what could be wrong? Maybe the PSU is not enough? I got a Corsair TX650.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2018)

^ Maybe it's not properly installed? Check the connections. Did you update the drivers?


----------



## Xai (Sep 25, 2018)

Had checked and reinstalled the card. Latest drivers are installed.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2018)

Well it could be that the driver still needs some work or some other overlay software(discord, afterburner) is incompatible. But then you say 1 HDD is not showing up that could only point to PSU and its connectors. 650W should be enough though.


----------



## Xai (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah, I did not expect power consumption to exceed 450W. Guess I need to give the system a thorough dusting and re-connect everything to be sure.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 25, 2018)

Does anyone know where i can find a list of Zotac service centres  in India? I tried searching their website but couldnt find anything


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 25, 2018)

Pasapa said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a list of Zotac service centres  in India? I tried searching their website but couldnt find anything


Zotac rma is done by Tirupati Enterprises afaik. You can mail them to clarify. Overclockers Zone - High Performance....Overclocked


----------



## Xai (Sep 26, 2018)

Xai said:


> Yeah, I did not expect power consumption to exceed 450W. Guess I need to give the system a thorough dusting and re-connect everything to be sure.




Did a few tests. 

I ran Speccy: *speccy.piriform.com/results/G3gkZKY1LEwszR1B8doXY8Z

Speccy shows :

Graphics
XB271HU (2560x1440@144Hz)
Intel Standard VGA Graphics Adapter (Gigabyte)
*4095MB* NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 (NVIDIA): 38 °C
ForceWare version: 411.63
SLI Disabled

The GPU memory is weird. Isn't that supposed to be 8GB for 2080?

Changed the refresh rate of the monitor to 60hz in Nvidia Control Panel.

The card is able to play games (Overwatch at least) at 1080p 60fps. Crashes when I bump resolution to 1440p. Crashes if I bump refresh rate. Temps are fine - around 50-60 C.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 26, 2018)

Xai said:


> Did a few tests.
> 
> I ran Speccy: *speccy.piriform.com/results/G3gkZKY1LEwszR1B8doXY8Z
> 
> ...



Post GPUZ screenshots
TechPowerUp


----------



## Xai (Sep 26, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Post GPUZ screenshots
> TechPowerUp



Attached. 

Checked that monitor refresh rate setting does not matter. Monitor at 144hz, and the game works at 1080p60.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 26, 2018)

Xai said:


> Attached.
> 
> Checked that monitor refresh rate setting does not matter. Monitor at 144hz, and the game works at 1080p60.



Shows 8GB so its alright. Did your HDD problem get fixed? And what are you using to connect to monitor DP or HDMI?


----------



## Xai (Sep 26, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Shows 8GB so its alright. Did your HDD problem get fixed? And what are you using to connect to monitor DP or HDMI?



No, HDD issue hasn't resolved. Will have check the HDD at a friend's place this weekend. 

Monitor is connected through DP. The monitor itself is set at 144hz refresh rate from nvidia control panel, and the refresh rate number shows up at the top right corner of the screen.

I am currently testing the connection directly from wall, bypassing UPS (APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA).


----------



## Raziel (Oct 13, 2018)

guys, what's the best price for a RTX 2080 Ti, and from where can I buy one ?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 15, 2018)

some vendors tend to use micron memory on their gpus these days instead of samsung-are such gpus more prone to overheating and other issues as opposed to the ones featuring samsung memory?

is micron generally regarded as inferior when it comes to reliability?


----------



## chris (Oct 20, 2018)

I am thinking of buying GTX 1050 TI graphics card.

Should i go with 

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Ti mini
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01MCU1ERO
Rs. 13,000/-

 or 

Asus GTX 1050 TI 4GB GDDR5 Phoenix
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1050 TI 4GB GDDR5 PHOENIX EDITION
Rs. 12,800/-

Asus have 3 year warrenty. ZOTAC have 2 year. I read if you register online, you get 3 extra year warrenty (need to confirm this).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2018)

Many consider Asus gfx card quality a bit higher than Zotac but both are good.

Zotac does give extended warranty but make sure to keep all email communications safe with you as their printed copy will be required at the time of RMA(I think someone said about some email stating extended warranty code etc).
ZOTAC | Push The Limit


----------



## icebags (Oct 20, 2018)

thinking of purchasing a gt 1030 gfx card this time. was going to get zotac, but the prices seem too much for the most entry level card these days. gigabyte seems has better prices. 

any suggestions regarding quality, longevity, rma etc ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2018)

icebags said:


> thinking of purchasing a gt 1030 gfx card this time. was going to get zotac, but the prices seem too much for the most entry level card these days. gigabyte seems has better prices.
> 
> any suggestions regarding quality, longevity, rma etc ?


For what purpose,if playing games then don't get anything below 1050Ti(currently 11800 at mdcomputers for asus/zotac 1050Ti). Try to avoid Gigabyte cards unless you absolutely can't afford asus/zotac/msi(in that order).


----------



## icebags (Oct 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> For what purpose,if playing games then don't get anything below 1050Ti(currently 11800 at mdcomputers for asus/zotac 1050Ti). Try to avoid Gigabyte cards unless you absolutely can't afford asus/zotac/msi(in that order).


right, i dont play games seriously anymore. but my old battlefield games 3,4,1 and those i buy once in a while need cards to play. gt 1030 turns out be kinda similar performing as my previous card gtx 560, with low power profile. i dont mind playing games in medium settings anymore.

so, need something that is cheap and lasts long.

i wished 1030 was a 4GB card like gt 730, but its not, and 2030 will probably not get released at least before one more year.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

So I went ahead and purchased 2 RTX 2080 Tis - Founders Edition from nVidia.in. 
Price 108,600 INR per card. Quick shipping and great card!
Hope someone finds this info useful.
Cheers!


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2018)

what do you plan on doing with 2 2080tis?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> what do you plan on doing with 2 2080tis?


I guess 4k60 gaming.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> what do you plan on doing with 2 2080tis?


It's mainly for GPU rendering using all the CUDA and RTX cores., and some gaming too of course. 

check my artstation: Praveen V. S
all of them rendered using GPU.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2018)

Do you work for some animation /vfx company? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Do you work for some animation /vfx company?


I'm freelancing., and do automotive CGI mostly.


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2018)

Excellent work Praveen


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 24, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I guess 4k60 gaming.


With 2 2080ti he can go 4k144..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

nac said:


> Excellent work Praveen


oh hey man, hows the Photography going ?  it's been a long time since I posted anything here. 
Thnx btw!


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2018)

Raziel said:


> oh hey man, hows the Photography going ?  it's been a long time since I posted anything here.
> Thnx btw!


My compact camera started showing it's age. So not shooting much.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

and about the RTX, I initially ordered the MSI X Trio, but later found that it doesn't fit in my PC case. Also it takes up 3 slots. Only The Founders Edition and few other cards are 2 slot cards, slim enough to stack multiple GPUs. Luckily I found them on stock on the official website and ordered it, cancelling the MSI.  The only downside is the cooling isn't great.
I'm still waiting for my PSU to arrive tomorrow,.. so right now using only 1 card and, it's very fast for rendering.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

nac said:


> My compact camera started showing it's age. So not shooting much.


I see..I also paused the shooting for a while. need an upgrade..lol.


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2018)

Raziel said:


> I see..I also paused the shooting for a while. need an upgrade..lol.


You know when I saw your car photos back when you were posting in camera section, first I thought it's good. Later I kinda thought is it from the camera?. Now knowing the other side of you, those could probably from GPUs or are they from camera?


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

nac said:


> You know when I saw your car photos back when you were posting in camera section, first I thought it's good. Later I kinda thought is it from the camera?. Now knowing the other side of you, those could probably from GPUs or are they from camera?


haha..well, the ones i posted  on photography thread are photos.  I also used to post CGI renders on an art thread here.   
Everything on my artstation portfolio are CGI renders. I try to achieve photorealism in my renders, so some of them may look real. +the 3d models I use are original 3D CAD data from the vehicle manufacturer, so they look flawless when rendered.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

Raziel said:


> the 3d models I use are original 3D CAD data from the vehicle manufacturer, so they look flawless when rendered


How do you get those,aren't they proprietary info?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2018)

@Raziel : Congrats for Bomb Card!! and Happy gaming + Ray tracing


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2018)

Are u a fan of Legacy of Kain by any chance ?


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Are u a fan of Legacy of Kain by any chance ?


Yes, you guessed it right! still waiting for a sequel..lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2018)

Raziel was the original badass. Too bad Defiance ending left a bad taste. So many unanswered questions in the series like what happened to Janos, etc.
Good to see another fan.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 24, 2018)

Raziel said:


> I'm freelancing., and do automotive CGI mostly.


Great. Can you share some video samples if you don't mind.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> How do you get those,aren't they proprietary info?


Yes, they are. I have an agreement with an agency I'm working, which allows me to use some of the models.  Also a NDA which restricts sharing of such files. 




Nerevarine said:


> Raziel was the original badass. Too bad Defiance ending left a bad taste. So many unanswered questions in the series like what happened to Janos, etc.
> Good to see another fan.


True! The first Soul Reaver is still my most fav, also Blood Omen.




billubakra said:


> Great. Can you share some video samples if you don't mind.


I don't normally record any videos, but here's a small clip of rendering Mercedes CLS Interior using my old Gainward GTX 1070. 
I am using 3ds Max and a new gpu render engine called FStorm. 




As you can see from the video it renders the scene in under 3 minutes, which is extremely fast than rendering using CPUs. 
And right now, a single RTX 2080 Ti renders twice faster than a 1080Ti, and  2 RTX 2080Ti = 5  1080Tis. 

I have many commercial shots of Mercedes and BMWs I've done but restricted to share due to the contract.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 24, 2018)

@Raziel 
If you again don't mind me asking, for what purpose is the agency using your renders?


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @Raziel
> If you again don't mind me asking, for what purpose is the agency using your renders?


For advertising of course! They're used throughout the media,  for print, web, ..brochures, huge hoardings etc..
Most of the car images you see these days are CGI.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 25, 2018)

Raziel said:


> For advertising of course! They're used throughout the media,  for print, web, ..brochures, huge hoardings etc..
> Most of the car images you see these days are CGI.


Why can't they use real images?


----------



## Raziel (Oct 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Why can't they use real images?


Because CGI is more convenient.   
To photograph them you need  specialized studios  with big overhead softbox and lights n stuffs. And to shoot different colors and configurations it's again a lot of work.    

With CGI you can do all these changes easily.  Light it the way you want, change paints, different interior configurations, different types of leather, fabric and so on. You can also create views like xray, chassis, cutaway and so on which isn't quite possible with photography.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 25, 2018)

Raziel said:


> Because CGI is more convenient.
> To photograph them you need  specialized studios  with big overhead softbox and lights n stuffs. And to shoot different colors and configurations it's again a lot of work.
> 
> With CGI you can do all these changes easily.  Light it the way you want, change paints, different interior configurations, different types of leather, fabric and so on. You can also create views like xray, chassis, cutaway and so on which isn't quite possible with photography.


Man I am sending you my pic make me look like Tom Cruise ha ha. Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Man I am sending you my pic make me look like Tom Cruise ha ha. Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 25, 2018)

Raziel said:


> Because CGI is more convenient.
> .



You mean this picture is rendered? Audi R8 V10 plus | CGI, Praveen V. S


----------



## billubakra (Oct 25, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> You mean this picture is rendered? Audi R8 V10 plus | CGI, Praveen V. S


It is. @Raziel is just at some another level.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 25, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> You mean this picture is rendered? Audi R8 V10 plus | CGI, Praveen V. S


Yes, every image there is rendered.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 7, 2018)

Few months back I bought a used Asus 750Ti 2GB. Worked fine from then, temps were good and was able to handle games at max load.
From past few days the GPU fan is acting up weird. On PC startup when windows loads, its speed varies from 0 rpm to 4200 rpm(screenshot). On startup, it happens every 15-30 seconds and then every few minutes until it just works normal. But the speed keeps on varying between 800-1200 rpm after that. Temperature is around 30 on idle. No such problems when playing games when its on full load, temp remain below 70.
Was on 398.11 driver before, now just updated to 416.34.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2018)

^Most likely some gfx driver/win 10 update.Try going back to whatever you were using before this issue.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 7, 2018)

I was on 398.11 for a long time, issue started just a few days back. Just today when posting here earlier I had updated to the latest drivers. Issue remains even when I went back to 398.11

Also I am using Windows 7.
This is my system during startup when windows loads. Those high peaks at bottom right are from the GPU fan.


 

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Did you change something few days ago like some AV/security software/system optimization software update or ran some task related to them?

P.S.also run a AV scan assuming you are already running a good AV like avira,avast etc.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 7, 2018)

I did experience some bsod after a power cut when my UPS didn't pick up after the cut. Windows didn't load at that time at all. Disconnected 2 of my hard drives and DVD drive, and it started up fine. Didn't disconnect the GPU.
Not sure but i think the GPU problem started after that. If that's the cause, how can I rectify it?

I got Avast AV and run a scan regularly, no problems on that front.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Run cmd as admin & type this command "sfc /scannow" (without quotes) & press enter.Also run crystaldiskinfo free & check hdd status is good.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 7, 2018)

All fine. Got this on running the command

```
C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan.  This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.
```

And crystaldiskinfo says all 3 of my drives are running Good


----------



## true_lies (Nov 7, 2018)

Don't think it's related to just windows. Got Ubuntu 16.04 on one drive and happens on its startup too.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Then it may be possible that some hardware damage happened to fan controlling mechanism during that power cut/bsod.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2019)

Will a MSI gaming X RX 580 8gb work with a corsair txm 550W psu?This card requires two 8 pin power connectors.Afaik txm 550 does have 2 8 pin connectors,but can it handle the loads generated by a power hungry gpu like the 580,esp. during prolonged gaming sessions?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 1, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Will a MSI gaming X RX 580 8gb work with a corsair txm 550W psu?This card requires two 8 pin power connectors.Afaik txm 550 does have 2 8 pin connectors,but can it handle the loads generated by a power hungry gpu like the 580,esp. during prolonged gaming sessions?



Yes.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2019)

I think buying RX 580 from any vendor is better for 1080p gaming since you will get 3 AAA titles free from its purchase also.
Also one can get another 2AAA titles free from purchasing any AMD Ryzen 5 or 7 CPUs right?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 6, 2019)

Which is the best vendor for amd gpus, among Asus, msi, x fx ,sapphire etc in terms of long term reliability and after sales service ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Usually it is a toss between sapphire & asus as far as after sales service in India is concerned.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 6, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Which is the best vendor for amd gpus, among Asus, msi, x fx ,sapphire etc in terms of long term reliability and after sales service ?


Using a Sapphire card from 2014. Card is ageing well. Had to RMA once. Was not a very pleasant experience. However after RMA it's working fine

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 1, 2019)

nomad47 said:


> Using a Sapphire card from 2014. Card is ageing well. Had to RMA once. Was not a very pleasant experience. However after RMA it's working fine
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


been using sapphire HD6770 since 2012. still running good, without RMA.
have to vacuum off the dust now and then, and it looks super beat up (the metal panel is all rusty), thats all.

you take good care of stuff, it will work for a long time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2019)

doomgiver said:


> been using sapphire HD6770 since 2012. still running good, without RMA.
> have to vacuum off the dust now and then, and it looks super beat up (the metal panel is all rusty), thats all.
> 
> you take good care of stuff, it will work for a long time.


You got the GPU chip silicon lottery.

I too had HD6770 which was dead in 2015 (5yrs)


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> You got the GPU chip silicon lottery.
> 
> I too had HD6770 which was dead in 2015 (5yrs)


I had an XFX HD5670, which died in 4 years, but I'm sure location matters a lot. India is usually too much dusty + my home town had 90% humidity, these two would reduce the life of electronics. Although remaining components of my PC at home are barely working somehow, the motherboard was replaced once while in warranty & now it has some issues but is working (will turn 9 years this summer)


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 2, 2019)

Asus gtx 1060 3 gig variant for Rs. 13,199

Buy Asus GTX 1060 3GB GDDR5 DUAL EDITION at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> You got the GPU chip silicon lottery.
> 
> I too had HD6770 which was dead in 2015 (5yrs)


reep.

i guess so, coz i had overclocked it 10-15% for a few months too.

good sand = good gpu


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 2, 2019)

doomgiver said:


> reep.
> 
> i guess so, coz i had overclocked it 10-15% for a few months too.
> 
> *good sand* = good gpu


Good sand Means??


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 2, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Good sand Means??


Silica sand, but I doubt those are used for electronics


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I had an XFX HD5670, which died in 4 years, but I'm sure location matters a lot. India is usually too much dusty + my home town had 90% humidity, these two would reduce the life of electronics. Although remaining components of my PC at home are barely working somehow, the motherboard was replaced once while in warranty & now it has some issues but is working (will turn 9 years this summer)



just put a couple of silica gel packs inside of the cabinet. It will protect the components inside from excess humidity.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2019)

topgear said:


> just put a couple of silica gel packs inside of the cabinet. It will protect the components inside from excess humidity.


Will keep that in mind for future. 

Home PC has some motherboard issues which causes no time storage (changed battery but no effect) & random crashes (HDD seems fine, reinstalled OS), it will be thrown away when it completely dies, parents have a laptop, so not an issue.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2019)

About the time thing ... on a friend's pc win 10 don't update time automatically at-all. every time he has to update time manually though he has no firewall or any other security suite installed. Bios time also stays locked with this but won't reset I mean back to factory default time. The issue is like today is say 17th April and even after 5 days there won't be any update in time. He has to manually open windows time and date settings and update time from there. Strange but it is what happening. Sorry, I posted a little but different stuff on your thread.

BTW, If by changing the CR2032 battery is not solving time issue first try with a bios flash. If the result is still same then the bios flash chip is faulty and can be replaced.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2019)

topgear said:


> About the time thing ... on a friend's pc win 10 don't update time automatically at-all. every time he has to update time manually though he has no firewall or any other security suite installed. Bios time also stays locked with this but won't reset I mean back to factory default time. The issue is like today is say 17th April and even after 5 days there won't be any update in time. He has to manually open windows time and date settings and update time from there. Strange but it is what happening. Sorry, I posted a little but different stuff on your thread.
> 
> BTW, If by changing the CR2032 battery is not solving time issue first try with a bios flash. If the result is still same then the bios flash chip is faulty and can be replaced.


It's a general thread.

I'm sure my parents can't flash BIOS & I won't be going back anytime soon. Anyhow, the PC is considered almost dead & my parents use it just for the big screen. They have a laptop, so no issues.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 26, 2019)

Guys, I am having a hard time deciding between two GPUs. To provide a bit of a context, I am at best only a casual gamer who plays older games like NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 and World of Warships, which is free to play on Steam. My current GPU is the Zotac 750ti. These are the two GPUs currently in contention -

1. ASUS ROG Strix Gaming RX 570 OC 4GB  @ 13,799- Buy ASUS ROG Strix Gaming RX 570 OC ROG-STRIX-RX570-O4G-GAMING at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in

2.Galax GTX 1060 OC 6GB GDDR5 @ 16,499 - Buy Galax GTX 1060 OC 6GB GDDR5 at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in

Aesthetics of the GPU are also an important factor and here option 1 appears to be better. Also my current motherboard doesn't support GPUs with backplates and that rules out many other solid options. I am leaning more towards option 1, but 2 appears to be a better performer.

Could anyone having experience of both these GPUs comment on the difference in performance.

PC Specs: i7 4770, 24gb DDR3, MSI B85m-E45 motherboard, Zotac 750ti, Corsair CX650m PSU


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2019)

1060 is indeed better than RX570 but Galax is not such a good brand taking RMA into consideration. This one though is better than both of them Buy Sapphire RX 580 Pulse OC 4GB GDDR5 (11265-32-20G) at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1060 is indeed better than RX570 but Galax is not such a good brand taking RMA into consideration. This one though is better than both of them Buy Sapphire RX 580 Pulse OC 4GB GDDR5 (11265-32-20G) at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


But this has a backplate and my MB can't accommodate GPUs with backplates. I did go through the Sapphire cards and they appear to be solid.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2019)

This is the first time I am hearing such a thing. @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2019)

riturajsharma19 said:


> But this has a backplate and my MB can't accommodate GPUs with backplates. I did go through the Sapphire cards and they appear to be solid.
> 
> View attachment 18010


You could try using a PCIe 3.0 extender if your case has enough space and expansion slots in the bottom.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is the first time I am hearing such a thing. @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb


Me too. Seems like a rare issue but an issue nonetheless. From what I could find in other forums, it indeed pushes the RAM out in some motherboards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 26, 2019)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Guys, I am having a hard time deciding between two GPUs. To provide a bit of a context, I am at best only a casual gamer who plays older games like NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 and World of Warships, which is free to play on Steam. My current GPU is the Zotac 750ti. These are the two GPUs currently in contention -
> 
> 1. ASUS ROG Strix Gaming RX 570 OC 4GB  @ 13,799- Buy ASUS ROG Strix Gaming RX 570 OC ROG-STRIX-RX570-O4G-GAMING at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> 
> ...


1060 is a much better GPU & good for your PC. 1060 is still a great GPU for 1080p 60fps gaming at ultra/high.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Please refer to my query above. I went ahead and purchased the Galax 1060 6gb and got it delivered today. However, after opening the package, I found the rear bracket to be bent. The packaging was fine and there was no sign of tampering though. I managed to apply some pressure and straighten it somewhat. The card works, but my OCD has kicked in and I have already mailed mdcomputers asking for a replacement. Not sure whether they will provide me one. 

I wonder how a brand new card could arrive in this condition. Has anyone had such an experience?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2019)

Not sure but get it replaced ASAP else you most likely won't get any warranty in future(many service centres are quite notorious for giving the excuse of physical damage to reject any RMA even if it is just suferficial & does not affect the hardware in any way like in this case,once my friend intel mobo RMA was rejected simply because ram slot insert notch was broken a little bit though ram still fit nicely & board worked for almost 2 years before that).


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 30, 2019)

^reminds me of a case when a brand new mobo i bought had bent pins in the cpu socket-i managed to get it replaced only after much  arguing with the shopkeeper(who thought that i had bent the pins myself and was falsely claiming that the product arrived in a damaged state!).

Whats the normal safe temperature of a GTX 1060 6gb under load?Is it normal for a new zotac 1060 mini 6gb to hit 70-75 c while gaming?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2019)

Zotac mini 1060 has not that great cooling & if you are in a place with summer temps crossing 40C then under load 70C is usual.
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 3 GB Review


> Under load, temperature are just shy of the 82°C limit beyond which Boost will start throttling down clocks to keep the card at acceptable temperatures.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2019)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Please refer to my query above. I went ahead and purchased the Galax 1060 6gb and got it delivered today. However, after opening the package, I found the rear bracket to be bent. The packaging was fine and there was no sign of tampering though. I managed to apply some pressure and straighten it somewhat. The card works, but my OCD has kicked in and I have already mailed mdcomputers asking for a replacement. Not sure whether they will provide me one.
> 
> I wonder how a brand new card could arrive in this condition. Has anyone had such an experience?
> 
> View attachment 18018



The gpux box was sealed correctly, right ? Don't mean to defame but I've seen MD computers guys selling DVI adapter out of a new GPU box though it was long back. Anyway, I've got motherboard in a sealed box with a broken heatsink ie one of the tow legs of motherboard north bridge heatsink was broken - XFX 650i Ultra. Glued it down and MB ran for tow days and then went into non working state. went to service center and got replacement.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 30, 2019)

topgear said:


> The gpux box was sealed correctly, right ? Don't mean to defame but I've seen MD computers guys selling DVI adapter out of a new GPU box though it was long back. Anyway, I've got motherboard in a sealed box with a broken heatsink ie one of the tow legs of motherboard north bridge heatsink was broken - XFX 650i Ultra. Glued it down and MB ran for tow days and then went into non working state. went to service center and got replacement.



There was no evidence of tampering on the GPU box and all seals were intact, which makes the bent bracket even more surprising. A mild bending of the bracket wouldn't have been an issue, but this was a severe bend. Not sure whether Mdcomputers or Galax will provide me a replacement.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2019)

riturajsharma19 said:


> There was no evidence of tampering on the GPU box and all seals were intact, which makes the bent bracket even more surprising. A mild bending of the bracket wouldn't have been an issue, but this was a severe bend. Not sure whether Mdcomputers or Galax will provide me a replacement.



I can understand your pain ... you are taking the honest path about informing the retailer about the incident. I hope and pray you get a replacement product soon.


----------



## Arnab (May 13, 2019)

Hello all,

Its been 3 years that i got suggestion form here to buy r9 290,and it performed outstanding till now without any issue
now i want upgrade to nvidia, so i just wan5t to ask what should i go with one of the below mentioned gpus:-

1. rtx 2080
2.rtx 2070
3. gtx 1080  or ti

please suggest me something that would be my fututre proof gpu as i am not just going to gain with it but also be using it for 
MACHINE LEARNING,DEEP LEARNING WORKS.

Looking forward!


----------



## quicky008 (May 13, 2019)

if you've the budget and want something that will be future proof,you can certainly get any of the RTX series gpus.Out of 2080 and 2070,the latter seems to be a more VFM proposition and so that's the one i'd recommend.


----------



## Arnab (May 13, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> if you've the budget and want something that will be future proof,you can certainly get any of the RTX series gpus.Out of 2080 and 2070,the latter seems to be a more VFM proposition and so that's the one i'd recommend.


Thanks for the suggestion but I found 1080Ti to be performing better and thats where i am a bit stuck. Through I know Turing tech is going to be the next level than Pascal for all upcoming games.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2019)

Arnab said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Its been 3 years that i got suggestion form here to buy r9 290,and it performed outstanding till now without any issue
> now i want upgrade to nvidia, so i just wan5t to ask what should i go with one of the below mentioned gpus:-
> ...



If you can wait for AMD navi


----------



## Arnab (May 14, 2019)

topgear said:


> If you can wait for AMD navi


man, I have beeen waiting for your reply!! So good to see you. Its you who wanted me and suggested to get R9 290 but I honestly I want to try out a Nvidia , so Can you please suggest me on that?  I need the CUDA'S for computer vision project


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2019)

just out of curiosity,what software projects are you working on currently?Are you an AI/data science programmer?What's the goal of your vision project?

I had recommended the 2070 to you earlier,although i dont profess to be an authority on AI,i think the tensor cores featured in the rtx gpus are helpful for computational tasks that involve AI/deep learning etc.Although 1080 maybe a better performer when it comes to gaming,it doesn't have any tensor cores which puts it squarely at a disadvantage while dealing with the aforesaid tasks.

If you've an even higher budget,you could also get a RTX 2080ti,which is a much more capable card than the 2070.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2019)

Arnab said:


> man, I have beeen waiting for your reply!! So good to see you. Its you who wanted me and suggested to get R9 290 but I honestly I want to try out a Nvidia , so Can you please suggest me on that?  I need the CUDA'S for computer vision project



This will give you the answers you want :
Which GPU(s) to Get for Deep Learning


----------



## Arnab (May 28, 2019)

topgear said:


> This will give you the answers you want :
> Which GPU(s) to Get for Deep Learning


Hey @topgear  , I did check your thread quite deeply and thanks fro the help. Clearly a RTX 2080 is going to be best choice for me as I understood. Now I would wait for your say , on what copany to choose. 
I was hoping for Gigabyte 

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2019)

Asus & Zotac are preferred for Nvidia cards,Gigabyte cards quality is lower compared to these two.If you really want to buy Gigabyte then note/save the gigabyte rep contact info in reddit Indiangaming section( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ),he is quite active there & helps people in getting their RMA issue resolved quickly once he gets to know about it. Of course I still prefer Asus(good experience with their other products RMA) & Zotac(gives 2+extra 3 years warranty on online registration within 28 days of buying).


----------



## Arnab (May 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Asus & Zotac are preferred for Nvidia cards,Gigabyte cards quality is lower compared to these two.If you really want to buy Gigabyte then note/save the gigabyte rep contact info in reddit Indiangaming section( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ),he is quite active there & helps people in getting their RMA issue resolved quickly once he gets to know about it. Of course I still prefer Asus(good experience with their other products RMA) & Zotac(gives 2+extra 3 years warranty on online registration within 28 days of buying).


So going for zotact wuld be a good idea it seems. I am also using ASUS ,GFX R9 290 and its really doing well over the years. You are correct . But i thought to use giagbyte due to their quality and you are saying its not upto the mark.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2019)

Only higher end gigabyte cards are good but similar quality is available from asus & zotac for lesser prices so no point in going for those models.


----------



## Arnab (May 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only higher end gigabyte cards are good but similar quality is available from asus & zotac for lesser prices so no point in going for those models.


Higher end in the sense? I am thinking to get Zotac since it will be having an extra Warranty advantage


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2019)

Depends & sometimes it may not be true.e.g.Gigabyte 2080 Auros Extreme is costlier than gigabyte 2080 gaming OC but runs hotter & louder( Gigabyte Aorus RTX 2080 Xtreme 8G Review | KitGuru - Part 16 ).One can safely skip Gigabyte altogether for a similarly priced zotac/asus model in most cases.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, Even I would say skip Gigabyte if you are into buying a graphics card. Asus and Zotac are just fine.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 31, 2019)

I recently Saw that there has been a release of RTX Super Series. I really wish to know that should I buy a normal Series or a SUper series. 
Also I am getting GALAXY available here in kolkata, should I go for it ? I will be upgrading to Either i7 or Ryzen , so kindly let me know


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 processor with Asus H97 Pro mobo.
Recently my R9 290 stopped working. Looking to replace that without replacing the entire unit, but also look for some kind of future proofing atleast for the next few years incase my CPU or MOBO gives up.
Will 1660 be a good option and compatible with my specs or should I go for something else?


----------



## bala_cpu (Jul 31, 2019)

Arnab said:


> I recently Saw that there has been a release of RTX Super Series. I really wish to know that should I buy a normal Series or a SUper series.
> Also I am getting GALAXY available here in kolkata, should I go for it ? I will be upgrading to Either i7 or Ryzen , so kindly let me know



go for super , AFAIK nvidia launched the super series with same pricing as the regular RTX models.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

sniperz1 said:


> I have a Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 processor with Asus H97 Pro mobo.
> Recently my R9 290 stopped working. Looking to replace that without replacing the entire unit, but also look for some kind of future proofing atleast for the next few years incase my CPU or MOBO gives up.
> Will 1660 be a good option and compatible with my specs or should I go for something else?


Your processor is too old & even with a card like 1660(minimum for 1080p gaming) it may not be able to keep up with the card(aka processor will be a bottleneck). Better buy some cheap used graphics card like gt710/730 for display output & sell the entire rig after 3-4 months to upgrade to Ryzen 3xxx based system.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Your processor is too old & even with a card like 1660(minimum for 1080p gaming) it may not be able to keep up with the card(aka processor will be a bottleneck). Better buy some cheap used graphics card like gt710/730 for display output & sell the entire rig after 3-4 months to upgrade to Ryzen 3xxx based system.



Ok Thanks
Will I be able to use my PC with 710 for watching youtube videos in 1080 and multi tasking like opening of multiple tabs and apps atleast?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

GT710 should easily handle typical 1080p videos & your processor is still fast enough to software decode any typical 1080p video.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 31, 2019)

Arnab said:


> I recently Saw that there has been a release of RTX Super Series. I really wish to know that should I buy a normal Series or a SUper series.
> Also I am getting GALAXY available here in kolkata, should I go for it ? I will be upgrading to Either i7 or Ryzen , so kindly let me know


Depends on cost. You can get 2060S for 35k, so 2060 for 30k is fine. 2070S costs ~42k, so unless you find 2070 for 37-38k, better get 2070S. 5700XT will also get its custom models soon, for 37-38k it is a good choice as well if you don't care about ray tracing. AMD has an answer to DLSS, but nothing for ray tracing as of now. They do have future plans though, not sure if current Navi plans are included in those.

My preferred choice would be Zotac due to 5 year warranty. Gigabyte is good as well, I think they were giving 4 year warranty in some promotion.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 17, 2019)

When will the prices of gpu gonna drop ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> When will the prices of gpu gonna drop ?


No drops, new GPUs are priced higher (2060S) or replaced older ones (2070 & 2080 are EOL). Compared to US prices, RX570 & 580 are expensive in India, other GPUs are priced decently.


----------



## Arnab (Sep 7, 2019)

bala_cpu said:


> go for super , AFAIK nvidia launched the super series with same pricing as the regular RTX models.


Yeah , 
I am going to get a MSI  RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio  

@topgear   and @whitestar_999   Should I go for this or  *Zotact RTX 2080 super AMP  ?? 

Please suggest me *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Do not buy any MSI product,based on recent threads in reddit /r/IndianGaming their after sales support in India is very poor. Go for Asus or Zotac for nvidia graphics card.


----------



## Arnab (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do not buy any MSI product,based on recent threads in reddit /r/IndianGaming their after sales support in India is very poor. Go for Asus or Zotac for nvidia graphics card.


OK then I think Zotact would be good . I am using ASUS and its running great too only difference is Cost is little more for ASUS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

Inside NVIDIA's RTX: What Exactly is Ray-Tracing?


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

Arnab said:


> OK then I think Zotact would be good . I am using ASUS and its running great too only difference is Cost is little more for ASUS



1st choice is Asus specially ROG 2nd Choice Zotac with their extended warranty.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 9, 2019)

Which brands are safer for AMD cards?


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Which brands are safer for AMD cards?



Asus and Sapphire are the only ones I can think of. XFX is also good but it's not available in here anymore.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 9, 2019)

Gigabyte?


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Gigabyte?



For motherboard yes for graphic card please don't.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 9, 2019)

OK.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 24, 2019)

need a graphics card for Photoshop, Coreldraw, video rendering ...means overall graphics related work...no gaming.
No budget has been taken for....pls suggest starting from minimum


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> need a graphics card for Photoshop, Coreldraw, video rendering ...means overall graphics related work...no gaming.
> No budget has been taken for....pls suggest starting from minimum


Nowadays processor performance matters more for such tasks & even if you buy a mid range graphics card,it will be bottle-necked by the processor(assuming it is 955BE as per your sig). Any card from 1050Ti/equivalent & above should be more than enough for such tasks though.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> need a graphics card for Photoshop, Coreldraw, video rendering ...means overall graphics related work...no gaming.
> No budget has been taken for....pls suggest starting from minimum



Mimimum you can go for a GT710 with GDDr5 from Asus.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2019)

Navi vs. Turing: An Architecture Comparison


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 9, 2020)

Guys i have multiple queries so i didnt create a separate thread.
I know there is a Lockdown on delivery too, so i wont be able to order/purchase anything for the next month or so for sure.
Anyways, i checked online stores and found that the *RTX 2070* price has really dropped 

*INNO3D at Rs33,000 (3 yr warranty)*
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Inno3d+GeForce+RTX+2070+Twin+X2+(N20702-08D6-1160VA22)_C45P31011.html
*Zotac at Rs 35,000 (2+3 yr warranty)*
*mdcomputers.in/zotac-gaming-geforc...20700e-10p.html?search=rtx 2070&category_id=0
So i  have decided that i will buy either of these two. _(its funny how my choice went fron 1660ti to 2060 and now 2070,  getting free salary during *Lock-down*  with zero money spending on dining out and movies does increase the budget )_
However, check my specs

*Ryzen 1500x*​
*Gigabyte B350M DS3*​
*16GB 2666MHZ RAM*​
*Antec VP500PC Power Supply*​

Should i upgrade these components too?

I wanted to wait for the next gen Ryzen CPUs (4 series) which seems to be pretty sweet looking as of now, 7nm and all,  so i dont really want to upgrade my CPU. However, should i upgrade my PSU for the RTX2070, or wait till i purchase the next gen 7nm Ryzen??

I checked this site Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 GPU Compatible PC PSUs
And it seems my PSU can handle the RTX 2070. Add to the fact that my processor has very low power consumption.

ps. should i open a new thread?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 9, 2020)

Change the psu if you can, all other components seem good enough as of now.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Change the psu if you can, all other components seem good enough as of now.


PLZ reccomend a a good PSU between Rs5000-6000 . It should be able to handle RTX 2070 and Ryzen Zen 2 CPU that will launch next year
Is this good? Buy Antec NE600G Zen at Best Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

*www.gpucheck.com/gpu/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2070/amd-ryzen-5-1500x/
Ryzen 1500x is just ok for RTX 2070,you should definitely upgrade processor later. Also,get zotac among these these 2 options. You also need to upgrade power supply to at least Corsair CX550.

@chimera201 anything on this antec neo eco zen series?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 9, 2020)

You can go with cx 550 as suggested by whitestar_999. It would be even better if you can procure a tx 550 as its supposed to be a gold rated psu-i remember buying it for around 6k back in jan 18,however it's price may have increased /decreased since then, i am not sure.

While antec's psu may be good, i still suggest going with corsair as their after sales service is a lot better than that of other brands.

The performance of 1500x is almost at par with 4770/4790,which is quite popular among gamers even now-so i think it should suffice for the time being. You can sell it later and buy something like a 2600 for increased power.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 9, 2020)

There's just one Korean review for Antec Neo Eco Zen. It seems to be better than Corsair CX but less than Antec Eathwatts Gold Pro or Corsair TXM.
For RTX 2070 I would recommend getting either Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro or Corsair TXM series. Whatever you buy make sure you are getting the latest model.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 10, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> There's just one Korean review for Antec Neo Eco Zen. It seems to be better than Corsair CX but less than Antec Eathwatts Gold Pro or Corsair TXM.
> For RTX 2070 I would recommend getting either Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro or Corsair TXM series. Whatever you buy make sure you are getting the latest model.


how much watt shud i get??


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 10, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> You can go with cx 550 as suggested by whitestar_999. It would be even better if you can procure a tx 550 as its supposed to be a gold rated psu-i remember buying it for around 6k back in jan 18,however it's price may have increased /decreased since then, i am not sure.
> 
> While antec's psu may be good, i still suggest going with corsair as their after sales service is a lot better than that of other brands.
> 
> The performance of 1500x is almost at par with 4770/4790,which is quite popular among gamers even now-so i think it should suffice for the time being. You can sell it later and buy something like a 2600 for increased power.


TX550M costs 7000
TX650M costs 7400


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 10, 2020)

my PSU is already 500Watt.
Going for 550W is such a small upgrade but huge expense


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 10, 2020)

Your PSU is definitely not a high-quality one. Usually for something like RTX 2070, I recommend Corsair TX650M at 7.4k. But if you can't buy that, Corsair CX550 at 4.5k is a good one. 550W is definitely enough for R5 4600 (65W) + RTX 2070, but a cheap PSU has lower quality parts & low efficiency resulting in not being able to deliver close to 550W, let's say. I think Gold rated ones have close to 90% efficiency.

If you are sure about upgrading to Ryzen 4000 later, Zotac RTX 2070 is a good choice. If you can utilize it or not is a different thing, highly recommend at least a freesync 1080p 144Hz display as even RTX 2060 can hit 1080p ultra 60+fps in all games I think.

PSU Tier List 4.0


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> my PSU is already 500Watt.
> Going for 550W is such a small upgrade but huge expense


It is not extra 50W but the quality,if your 500W psu was a good quality model not older than 3-4 years then there would have been no need to upgrade.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2020)

What is the equivalent of integrated graphics of Ryzen 2200G in AMD discrete card lineup? Like RX 550 or RX 560 etc. 

I have a desktop with Ryzen 2200G, 16 GB RAM (dual channel, 3000 MHz), Corsair CX450. I am able to run Alan Wake at 1600 x 900 with low settings at around 50 FPS. 
Control runs at around 30 FPS for a slightly lower resolution and low settings. 

I want to know which low power discrete card can help me reach Full HD and 50+ FPS in Control?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> What is the equivalent of integrated graphics of Ryzen 2200G in AMD discrete card lineup? Like RX 550 or RX 560 etc.
> 
> I have a desktop with Ryzen 2200G, 16 GB RAM (dual channel, 3000 MHz), Corsair CX450. I am able to run Alan Wake at 1600 x 900 with low settings at around 50 FPS.
> Control runs at around 30 FPS for a slightly lower resolution and low settings.
> ...


*www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-2200g-vega-8/11.html*www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-2200g-vega-8/12.html
Vega 8 is about 20% slower than a desktop GT 1030. Anything higher than a RX570 or GTX 1060 would be bottlenecked by the CPU. In that case, consider buying them used.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2020)

I need to look for RX 570 brands that consume the least power then. 

Would RX 560 suffice to reach my expectations? In which case power draw would be minimal.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> What is the equivalent of integrated graphics of Ryzen 2200G in AMD discrete card lineup? Like RX 550 or RX 560 etc.
> 
> I have a desktop with Ryzen 2200G, 16 GB RAM (dual channel, 3000 MHz), Corsair CX450. I am able to run Alan Wake at 1600 x 900 with low settings at around 50 FPS.
> Control runs at around 30 FPS for a slightly lower resolution and low settings.
> ...


Control is not that well optimized - i have seen frequent fps drops and stutter on an i5 9th gen pc with 1060 6gb which was trying to run it at medium settings at 1080p.So i think you will be hard pressed to get a steady 50 fps at 1080p if you use an entry level gpu like rx 550/560.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh. Then RX 570 it is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Oh. Then RX 570 it is.


Don't buy a new one though. You might get a used one for 7-8k.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2020)

What's the major difference between Zotac RTX 2070 mini and Zotac RTX 2070 super mini.
Is the price increase of around 10K worth it or not? Because both are from same chipset. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 19, 2020)

gameranand said:


> What's the major difference between Zotac RTX 2070 mini and Zotac RTX 2070 super mini.
> Is the price increase of around 10K worth it or not? Because both are from same chipset.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk



They are not the same chipset RTX 2070 and RTX 2070 Super are 2 different Nvidia cards.

*tpucdn.com/review/asrock-radeon-rx-5600-xt-phantom-gaming-d3/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png

Then again "mini" versions of cards are not recommended. They just have worse coolers in general.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> They are not the same chipset RTX 2070 and RTX 2070 Super are 2 different Nvidia cards.
> 
> *tpucdn.com/review/asrock-radeon-rx-5600-xt-phantom-gaming-d3/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png
> 
> Then again "mini" versions of cards are not recommended. They just have worse coolers in general.


Is the price hike worth it? I checked with the reviews and found that cooling is pretty good on Zotac mini cards, also they are cheaper. 
My 970 died recently and I am in need of a Replacement. What would you suggest? 

I need a card which would enable me gaming at full settings and best value for money. I want it work for 5-6 years. 

Also I don't play latest games. I am a patient gamer. I usually play games after 2-3 years of release date.


----------



## Neo (Apr 20, 2020)

Best value would be 2070S from nvidia.com itself


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

Neo said:


> Best value would be 2070S from nvidia.com itself


At what price?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2020)

gameranand said:


> What's the major difference between Zotac RTX 2070 mini and Zotac RTX 2070 super mini.
> Is the price increase of around 10K worth it or not? Because both are from same chipset.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


2070 at 30k or so is a great deal, it performs a bit better than 2060S. Cheapest 2070S I saw was at 40k, the same Zotac Mini edition. Zotac Mini has good review, good cooling & decent noise levels.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> 2070 at 30k or so is a great deal, it performs a bit better than 2060S. Cheapest 2070S I saw was at 40k, the same Zotac Mini edition. Zotac Mini has good review, good cooling & decent noise levels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18968


Yes. I also came across the same card. 2070S for around 42K. Where did you find it at 40K?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2020)

gameranand said:


> Yes. I also came across the same card. 2070S for around 42K. Where did you find it at 40K?


My friend got a quote from a seller in Delhi, but he is trying to build a whole rig, maybe that's why a bit cheaper. It was a few days before the lockdown.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> My friend got a quote from a seller in Delhi, but he is trying to build a whole rig, maybe that's why a bit cheaper. It was a few days before the lockdown.


I have i7 3770K on Asus maximums V Formula motherboard with 16GB RAM. Would these be bottleneck for Zotac RTX 2070 mini? I am thinking of buying that as it would cost me around 32K. Zotac RTX 2070 super mini is 42K. What would you suggest?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2020)

gameranand said:


> I have i7 3770K on Asus maximums V Formula motherboard with 16GB RAM. Would these be bottleneck for Zotac RTX 2070 mini? I am thinking of buying that as it would cost me around 32K. Zotac RTX 2070 super mini is 42K. What would you suggest?


The 3770k might be around 8 years old at this point but still feel it shouldn't be too much of a bottle neck.

Some posts on reddit :

1) 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/c5fttx

2) 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/amgpmp

They do suggesting upgrade as people felt significantly better performance on newer CPUs but still you'd be fine for the time being. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2020)

gameranand said:


> I have i7 3770K on Asus maximums V Formula motherboard with 16GB RAM. Would these be bottleneck for Zotac RTX 2070 mini? I am thinking of buying that as it would cost me around 32K. Zotac RTX 2070 super mini is 42K. What would you suggest?



Where are you going to buy from?
For this gen i7 3770K should be fine. Games made for PS5/XSX would need a better CPU.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Where are you going to buy from?
> For this gen i7 3770K should be fine. Games made for PS5/XSX would need a better CPU.


I am in Patna. So any online shop would suffice.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2020)

Well at 31K the RTX 2070 has higher VFM than RTX 2070 Super at 42K.
But I'm not sure about the Zotac mini. There are good reviews for Zotac RTX 2070 "OC Mini" but not for "plain mini".
It could be a bait and switch strategy. Companies do that all the time.
Also on Zotac's official site there's zero results for RTX 2070


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Well at 31K the RTX 2070 has higher VFM than RTX 2070 Super at 42K.
> But I'm not sure about the Zotac mini. There are good reviews for Zotac RTX 2070 "OC Mini" but not for "plain mini".
> It could be a bait and switch strategy. Companies do that all the time.
> Also on Zotac's official site there's zero results for RTX 2070


Here is the official site link
*www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-2070-mini
Here is a review
*www.modders-inc.com/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-2070-mini/
Here is link from shop
*www.vedantcomputers.com/zotac-geforce-rtx-2070-mini-8gb-gddr6
Now kindly suggest if that are all same. And if the product is good.


----------



## Neo (Apr 20, 2020)

GPU temps also depend on how good airflow you have in your case, if its decent, your're mostly gonno be fine running with 2070 mini


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2020)

I mean I'm not getting the list of all models on Zotac
*www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/GeForce-RTX-2070/all
Going by the review it looks ok. Con seems to be loud. It sure is VFM though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

Neo said:


> GPU temps also depend on how good airflow you have in your case, if its decent, your're mostly gonno be fine running with 2070 mini


I have cooler master storm trooper as cabinet and Corsair RM 850 as power supply.


----------



## Neo (Apr 20, 2020)

30k for 2070. Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2020)

gameranand said:


> I have i7 3770K on Asus maximums V Formula motherboard with 16GB RAM. Would these be bottleneck for Zotac RTX 2070 mini? I am thinking of buying that as it would cost me around 32K. Zotac RTX 2070 super mini is 42K. What would you suggest?


2070 for 32k is good, performance bit better than the 2060S at a lower price. 

There will be CPU bottleneck but if you plan to upgrade CPU later, go ahead & invest on the GPU. IF Ryzen 4000 is out later this year, buy R5 4600 + B550 mobo in late 2020 or next year.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2020)

Even if you consider i7 3770K to be equivalent to i5 7600K, you can see the bottleneck below. Not too huge, but definitely present & mainly observable in 1% low fps:




RX5700 is similar to RTX 2070, so you can see the benefit R5 3600 over even R5 2600, would be a bigger difference over i7 3770K:


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Even if you consider i7 3770K to be equivalent to i5 7600K, you can see the bottleneck below. Not too huge, but definitely present & mainly observable in 1% low fps:
> View attachment 18969
> 
> RX5700 is similar to RTX 2070, so you can see the benefit R5 3600 over even R5 2600, would be a bigger difference over i7 3770K:
> View attachment 18970


Thanks for the explanation. I really appreciate it. 
I don't plan on upgrading until I need to or product dies. I may buy a monitor for 1440p gaming. And 1% drop in FPS is not much to spend 50K on upgrading. 
I am buying this GPU because my 970 died few days ago. But 970 was not able to get me a few games at highest settings on 1080p. But as I said earlier, I'm a patient gamer. Also I don't like to upgrade too often. 
This is why I am thinking of buying this GPU as it seemed VFM for the price and performance.
Those were the days when I spent lacs for PC and games but now life does not allow this. 

Please give your valuable suggestions considering these things.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2020)

Gameranand said:
			
		

> This is why I am thinking of buying this GPU as it seemed VFM for the price and performance.
> Those were the days when I spent lacs for PC and games but now life does not allow this


No need to drop it all in one year, always can do part by part when you got a good base of a computer like you. Pls someone calling himself "gamer" should have the latets rig anyways


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2020)

gameranand said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I really appreciate it.
> I don't plan on upgrading until I need to or product dies. I may buy a monitor for 1440p gaming. And 1% drop in FPS is not much to spend 50K on upgrading.
> I am buying this GPU because my 970 died few days ago. But 970 was not able to get me a few games at highest settings on 1080p. But as I said earlier, I'm a patient gamer. Also I don't like to upgrade too often.
> This is why I am thinking of buying this GPU as it seemed VFM for the price and performance.


I think u misunderstood 1% lows





Don't expect the 2070 mini to last longer than 3-4 years, at which point u might have to upgrade again


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2020)

Neo said:


> I think u misunderstood 1% lows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video, this kind of benchmark is new to me. Didn't knew about it. 
Like I said, I don't play latest games. So it'll go on till it dies. Will consider upgrading my CPU in future perhaps to get better performance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 21, 2020)

gameranand said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I really appreciate it.
> I don't plan on upgrading until I need to or product dies. I may buy a monitor for 1440p gaming. And 1% drop in FPS is not much to spend 50K on upgrading.
> I am buying this GPU because my 970 died few days ago. But 970 was not able to get me a few games at highest settings on 1080p. But as I said earlier, I'm a patient gamer. Also I don't like to upgrade too often.
> This is why I am thinking of buying this GPU as it seemed VFM for the price and performance.
> ...


Currently, a R5 3600(15.5k) + AsRock B450 Pro4(7k) + 2x8GB RAM(7k) will cost 29.5k or so. So R5 4600 + B550 + 2x8GB can be had for 35k or so, not 50k, unless you go for Ryzen 7.

As I said earlier, RTX 2070 is a good value at 32k but surely lower-end GPUs will have a better value in terms of fps/money. 2070 will last for a few years provided you are willing to reduce resolution & quality. It might get 60fps in demanding games at 1080p low after maybe 4-5 years.

At 1440p, bottleneck will be lower. You can always reduce quality a bit to help with more consistent fps, also fps locks will help. A good 1440p 144Hz monitor costs 25k, like Acer Nitro 27" or LG 32GK650F.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 23, 2020)

Something tells me that as soon as the Corona Quarantine is lifted these 2070 GPUs will fly off the shelf and become out of stock.
Should i purchase them in advance and wait for the delivery after the quarantine has been lifted ?
Or wait for more price drops.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 23, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Something tells me that as soon as the Corona Quarantine is lifted these 2070 GPUs will fly off the shelf and become out of stock.
> Should i purchase them in advance and wait for the delivery after the quarantine has been lifted ?
> Or wait for more price drops.


Can't say, surely there's a chance it might actually sell out or stores might create artificial demand.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 30, 2020)

ASUS RX 5700XT is Rs 36,000
Zotac RTX 2070 is Rs 31,600

Should i get Nvidia or AMD here?
Btw, in foreign countries the RX 5700XT is cheaper compared to RTX 2070. Why so?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 30, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> ASUS RX 5700XT is Rs 36,000
> Zotac RTX 2070 is Rs 31,600
> 
> Should i get Nvidia or AMD here?
> Btw, in foreign countries the RX 5700XT is cheaper compared to RTX 2070. Why so?


Simple, AMD overpriced their GPUs here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Simple, AMD overpriced their GPUs here.


Not necessarily, it may also be due to their distributors or tax structure for their products here.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not necessarily, it may also be due to their distributors or tax structure for their products here.


Whatever be the reason, the price difference between 5700XT & 2070S in the US is not reflected here. I usually see former at 40k & latter at 45k, so don't recommend 5700XT here ( with deals, etc, they get up to 4-5k cheaper).


----------



## toshar (May 5, 2020)

Hello All
I am looking for a better GPU for my PC.  Confused between GTX 1660 6GB (2019, particularly new) and RX590 8GB (2018), both costing more or less 17k.
I am using CM Thunder 500w PSU and currently using Sapphire R7 260X 2GB.
Another option I have is to get used Sapphire RX 580 8GB Pulse with 8 months warranty left for 10k. I don't know the OCed history of card or if its user abused it, I mean I just don't know the criteria of checking an old card. I don't mind buying a new card for more money but saving money anyways is a good option.

I don't play games much, but when I do, I make sure they run smooth and at best possible settings at 1080p. 
I like Battlefield, COD, Hitman and most FPS Games, there is no particular taste. And yes, I can still get the card in a week in this lockdown. 
Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

toshar said:


> I am looking for a better GPU for my PC. Confused between GTX 1660 6GB (2019, particularly new) and RX590 8GB (2018), both costing more or less 17k.
> I am using CM Thunder 500w PSU and currently using Sapphire R7 260X 2GB.
> Another option I have is to get used Sapphire RX 580 8GB Pulse with 8 months warranty left for 10k.


Leaving aside other things I will suggest you to first buy corsair CX550 psu before getting any of these cards.
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2020)

toshar said:


> I don't play games much, but when I do, I make sure they run smooth and at best possible settings at 1080p.
> I like Battlefield, COD, Hitman and most FPS Games, there is no particular taste. And yes, I can still get the card in a week in this lockdown.
> Thanks.


Since you don't play games much, then a 6GB VRAM card will be more than enough to game on 1080p settings.
But first upgrade the SMPS to Corsair or Seasonic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2020)

toshar said:


> Hello All
> I am looking for a better GPU for my PC.  Confused between GTX 1660 6GB (2019, particularly new) and RX590 8GB (2018), both costing more or less 17k.
> I am using CM Thunder 500w PSU and currently using Sapphire R7 260X 2GB.
> Another option I have is to get used Sapphire RX 580 8GB Pulse with 8 months warranty left for 10k. I don't know the OCed history of card or if its user abused it, I mean I just don't know the criteria of checking an old card. I don't mind buying a new card for more money but saving money anyways is a good option.
> ...


Hold off on any CPU/GPU purchase for now. FX6300 might be a bottleneck.



whitestar_999 said:


> Leaving aside other things I will suggest you to first buy corsair CX550 psu before getting any of these cards.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


 His CPU might be a bottleneck.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hold off on any CPU/GPU purchase for now. FX6300 might be a bottleneck.
> 
> His CPU might be a bottleneck.


Yes, I forgot about his pc upgrade thread.


----------



## toshar (May 5, 2020)

Ha ha.. I had my fingers crossed that no one points out my FX6300 but you guys did. The X person I know has his hands on the GPU mentioned above i.e. inno 1660 and Giga RX590 only and he can provide me one of my choice within a day or two. I can't have CPU upgrade till lock down ends as I have to search for it (8350 probably)..  No idea about PSU upgrade as I thought shady CM 500w Thunder would be sufficient. Ram is arranged and total would come out to be 12GB HyperX DDR3 in total. 
So as of now it would look like - FX6300 + 12gb D3 + 1660/RX590 + CM Thunder 500w + Giga 970 DS3P 
after lockdown I can upgrade CPU and PSU.
From the youtube comparison videos, both GPU give almost equal FPS with AMD sucking more power. Comments section is also full with RX 590 preference.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

In my opinion it is risky to run RX590 with that 500w psu, in worst case scenario you may end up losing both the card & the psu which will be a real headache in current lockdown situation.


----------



## toshar (Jun 12, 2020)

I was in full mood to buy a new GPU with more vram and shortlisted RX 590 + PSU + used FX 8350 OR GTX 1660 super + FX 8350 both costing more or less same but didn't found anything (particular models) anywhere in the market. Even the 1060 6gb variants were on there edge in neheru place market. Most of things were out of stock as there was literally no stock left with SMC, Computer Empire, Cost to Cost stores just after lockdown. Sadly bought a 1060 from amazon for 14k and they sent me a wrong variant, upon returning it seller said the thing I am asking for is out of stock.

Few days later I found a local guy selling Sapphire Pulse RX 570 4GB and the deal was fixed in 7k with 10 months warranty left. I checked it thoroughly right there on furmark, gpu z and found it OKAY. Compared it with my R7 260x 2GB and the new card is 4 times faster in furmark. 
RX 570 consumes only 20 watts more at 130w then my r7 260x (110w) at full load, both running at 70* Celsius degree max.
I couldn't find any deal on FX 8350 thus using my FX 6300 with Hyper 212X, not OCed. Ram is 12 gigs D3 HyperX

Now
Using MSI afterburner stats
I keep Vsync always ON. COD WW, IW, Battlefield 5 all running at 60fps, ultra settings, they all go above ~100 fps with random line screen tearing if Vsync off.. GPU usage flies around 70-100%
But CPU usage rarely goes to 100% and I guess thats why few games like Hitman Absolution, Hitman2016, Hitman 2 runs at 25-45 FPS, rarely touches 60 frames. COD MW remastered was running at 10-12 fps !!!!! and only goes beyond 60 with super sampling off. ( I don't mind keeping it off or at 4x)
Same for the Mafia 3, FPS struggles. I have attached Images. 
I checked BIOS if CPU performance is limited but everything seems fine to me. 
I can play games if settings are at ultra and FPS is above 40 constant but why CPU utilization for some games not maximum.

Battlefield 5


 

Hitman Absolution 




Mafia 3




COD Modern Warfare Remastered 




Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2020)

toshar said:


> I can play games if settings are at ultra and FPS is above 40 constant but why CPU utilization for some games not maximum.


I am not a gamer but my guess is this has something to do with drivers(which windows version are you using) &/or ddr3 ram.

P.S. Is Nehru Place open now?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2020)

toshar said:


> I was in full mood to buy a new GPU with more vram and shortlisted RX 590 + PSU + used FX 8350 OR GTX 1660 super + FX 8350 both costing more or less same but didn't found anything (particular models) anywhere in the market. Even the 1060 6gb variants were on there edge in neheru place market. Most of things were out of stock as there was literally no stock left with SMC, Computer Empire, Cost to Cost stores just after lockdown. Sadly bought a 1060 from amazon for 14k and they sent me a wrong variant, upon returning it seller said the thing I am asking for is out of stock.
> 
> Few days later I found a local guy selling Sapphire Pulse RX 570 4GB and the deal was fixed in 7k with 10 months warranty left. I checked it thoroughly right there on furmark, gpu z and found it OKAY. Compared it with my R7 260x 2GB and the new card is 4 times faster in furmark.
> RX 570 consumes only 20 watts more at 130w then my r7 260x (110w) at full load, both running at 70* Celsius degree max.
> ...


IMO, the CPU is actually weak for even RX570. Not sure why CPU utilization is not high though.

Do update GPU drivers, hopefully, you are using Win10. Don't hesitate to lower graphics settings when required. Even I reduce some settings to get consistent 72fps on my laptop. If games are running close to 60fps, don't think much, just enjoy the games.


----------



## toshar (Jun 14, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @omega44-xt  Yes, its a clean install Windows 10 with all the updates. All necessary drivers are from official websites. All required files likes DirectX, NetFramework, Visuall C++ are installed with power profile optimized for max performance. Games running good but CPU utilization hovers around 60%, sometimes go near 100. 
In COD MW remastered, Ultra settings with Max Supersampling drops the FPS and CPU usage to 12 fps and 10% respectively but both reaches 60 as soon as I lower supersampling. Everytime it looks like processor just denies to work even a bit when it detects SuperSampling type of things instead of working hard and get backs to work egoistically when I lower that particular setting. All though that SS at max doesn't improve anything visually to naked eyes when everything else is set to ultra. 
Upon looking for same on google, there are registry settings for CPU usage for various windows task but no related content for games. 
Yes, one or two tweaks in advance graphics settings make frame go beyond 100 fps easily without affecting overall visuals. But does that mean my processor is still working good and doesn't need a replacement with FX 8350 which is atleast 40% faster and nowhere to found anywhere for good price.


Yes,  99% of Neheru place market is open. Better to ask your known persons there for particular stocks before stepping out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

toshar said:


> @whitestar_999 @omega44-xt  Yes, its a clean install Windows 10 with all the updates. All necessary drivers are from official websites. All required files likes DirectX, NetFramework, Visuall C++ are installed with power profile optimized for max performance. Games running good but CPU utilization hovers around 60%, sometimes go near 100.
> In COD MW remastered, Ultra settings with Max Supersampling drops the FPS and CPU usage to 12 fps and 10% respectively but both reaches 60 as soon as I lower supersampling. Everytime it looks like processor just denies to work even a bit when it detects SuperSampling type of things instead of working hard and get backs to work egoistically when I lower that particular setting. All though that SS at max doesn't improve anything visually to naked eyes when everything else is set to ultra.
> Upon looking for same on google, there are registry settings for CPU usage for various windows task but no related content for games.
> Yes, one or two tweaks in advance graphics settings make frame go beyond 100 fps easily without affecting overall visuals. But does that mean my processor is still working good and doesn't need a replacement with FX 8350 which is atleast 40% faster and nowhere to found anywhere for good price.
> ...


You are using a SSD as a boot drive, right? Don't run on ultra, use high or medium instead. Ultra setting is great for screenshots but isn't worth the performance hit.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

It may be possible that some latest win 10 hardware feature is not supported by your processor resulting in this issue. If possible(aka have free time) then check the performance on win 8.1.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 14, 2020)

toshar said:


> @whitestar_999 @omega44-xt  Yes, its a clean install Windows 10 with all the updates. All necessary drivers are from official websites. All required files likes DirectX, NetFramework, Visuall C++ are installed with power profile optimized for max performance. Games running good but CPU utilization hovers around 60%, sometimes go near 100.
> In COD MW remastered, Ultra settings with Max Supersampling drops the FPS and CPU usage to 12 fps and 10% respectively but both reaches 60 as soon as I lower supersampling. Everytime it looks like processor just denies to work even a bit when it detects SuperSampling type of things instead of working hard and get backs to work egoistically when I lower that particular setting. All though that SS at max doesn't improve anything visually to naked eyes when everything else is set to ultra.
> Upon looking for same on google, there are registry settings for CPU usage for various windows task but no related content for games.
> Yes, one or two tweaks in advance graphics settings make frame go beyond 100 fps easily without affecting overall visuals. But does that mean my processor is still working good and doesn't need a replacement with FX 8350 which is atleast 40% faster and nowhere to found anywhere for good price.
> ...


If with some tweaks you are getting satisfactory performance, keep using it & change CPU + mobo + RAM later (start saving). There might a hit on 1% low compared to newer systems.

An easy way is to get some benchmarks from games, use games with in-built benchmark tools, like Far Cry 5, Rainbow 6 Siege, AC Odyssey, etc. Then compare your numbers with RX570 numbers (those usually have top of the line CPU though) & see the difference for same settings.

It is possible that if you lower some heavy CPU usage graphical settings, your fps gets better without much loss in visual quality. Even I don't play at ultra, prefer higher more consistent fps, I try to hit 72fps on games & 144fps when possible.


----------



## king_of all (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello,
i have question regarding my graphic card, from a couple of months its been acting strange, sometimes a lines came and it stop responding, after lot or trouble shooting it all came down to RAM or GC, and after testing RAM (did it with memtest) i know it was GC.

last night it was working fine but suddenly the red lines came up and it stop responding and both the screens became black (I use dual screen one BENQ ,monitor , one Samsung TV), earlier when this happens i just restart and it became ok, but this time even after restarting it showed the same lines.
so i shut down the pc for the night, but in the morning it was working fine,{Also i keep the driver updated at all times)

*So i want to know should i get a new Graphic card or new PC ?* {due to ongoing corona and china situation i new pc would be expensive }

my config is
Dual screen (HDMI Samsung TV, DVI Benq moniter)
AMD FX 6300
Asus M5a97 Evo R2.0
Kingston Hyperx Blu 1600Mhz 4gbx2
Zotac GTX 650TI Boost 2GB,
1.75 TB WD,
COOLERMASTER Thunder 600W, Windows 7 x64 Ultimate, Coolermaster 310 cabinate


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2020)

king_of all said:


> *So i want to know should i get a new Graphic card or new PC ?* {due to ongoing corona and china situation i new pc would be expensive }


You need a new pc anyway as your current system is quite old. I suggest buying some used graphics card for 4-5k for the time being if you cannot afford to spend the money on a new pc & to find out how much you may have to spend on new pc, post the query in pc config section after answering the questionnaire(it is a sticky post there).


----------



## toshar (Jun 23, 2020)

king_of all said:


> Hello,
> i have question regarding my graphic card, from a couple of months its been acting strange, sometimes a lines came and it stop responding, after lot or trouble shooting it all came down to RAM or GC, and after testing RAM (did it with memtest) i know it was GC.
> 
> last night it was working fine but suddenly the red lines came up and it stop responding and both the screens became black (I use dual screen one BENQ ,monitor , one Samsung TV), earlier when this happens i just restart and it became ok, but this time even after restarting it showed the same lines.
> ...


Troubleshoot your problem step by step. Those red lines on both of the screen on exact same location or only on one screen?

-Replace your HDMi cables with whatever you have lying in your home. Use the one that came with your DTH box. See if it's working now or the lines are there on your TV too.
-May be your 6 year old 650ti start getting bottleneck particular with multiple displays, try using only 1 monitor.
-Using only 1 monitor, test your GPU for hours in its idle state and under full load (use furmark with fan speed at 100%) to figure out if the problem is there when it comes under load or even in idle state. 
- Use GPU-Z along with speedfan to check various temperatures, fan rpms, power draw and bring down the clocks to default if it is overclocked. Also, increase your power limit to maximum to allow your GPU to draw more power if required. 
-Your GPU is probably out of warranty, take it out, clean its PCI lane with soft brush and isoPropyl alcohol. Remove fan shroud, fan and heat sink, clean everything carefully including vrms heatpads and GPU Die removing old thermal paste , re-oil fan bush, apply new thermal paste drop, use hair dryer to dehumidify unnecessary deposits  fit everything back and check with only one monitor this time. Check if temperatures improved?
-Update GPU Bios if possible.
- Take backup from C and fresh install Windows 10 with latest drivers. Note- drivers for W10 are more advance that what you have in W7. 

If still fails, then only consider replacing GPU with a new one. You can buy used GPU also to save some money.


----------



## king_of all (Jul 12, 2020)

toshar said:


> Troubleshoot your problem step by step. Those red lines on both of the screen on exact same location or only on one screen?
> 
> -Replace your HDMi cables with whatever you have lying in your home. Use the one that came with your DTH box. See if it's working now or the lines are there on your TV too.
> -May be your 6 year old 650ti start getting bottleneck particular with multiple displays, try using only 1 monitor.
> ...


I did the troubleshooting and found the GPU at fault, please can anyone suggest me some compatible cheap GPU i can buy than sell this config.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2020)

king_of all said:


> I did the troubleshooting and found the GPU at fault, please can anyone suggest me some compatible cheap GPU i can buy than sell this config.


If you just want display output then simply buy a used card like GT710/730. Check olx for your city & techenclave forum & erodov forum bazaar section(only get from old trusted members).


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2020)

Your psu ie cm thunder is not that good either, after replacing gpu if you can save up some cash then you should consider replacing the psu as well. 

Even an entry level corsair vs 450 (2017 grey label version) is better than this.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 8, 2020)

Guys I saw one Zotac 1050ti ddr5 4gb graphic  card on olx nearby my place.

As per seller 2.6 yrs warranty left & his quote is 7500 rupees.

Is it worth investing for & what should I examine before finalizing?

My CPU is core i3 4150 on Gigabyte H81M-S2PH. Power supply is antec vp450p.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2020)

5k max


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2020)

sandynator said:


> As per seller 2.6 yrs warranty left & his quote is 7500 rupees.


Not worth it. A used RX 570 or GTX 1060 6GB goes for that price. BTW, wait for RTX 3000 series launch. Used market should have plenty of newer GPUs for cheap then.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 8, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not worth it. A used RX 570 or GTX 1060 6GB goes for that price. BTW, wait for RTX 3000 series launch. Used market should have plenty of newer GPUs for cheap then.


Thanks 
In fact I was also on lookout for rx570/580 or 1060 just in case the pc upgrade bug bit me hard.
I thought may be 1050ti would suffice my config & will keep kids entertaining for next 2 yrs saving some money later on for decent configuration.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2020)

is 1060 6gb still a good card for running current AAA games?i have a zotac 1060 amp but it results in fps drops to a great extent in newer titles like control,horizon zero dawn etc.

is it due to the fact that these games are poorly optimized or the gpu itself is no longer capable of running gpu intensive games smoothly?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2020)

horizon zero dawn is a bad pc port,
control is really demanding.

Yes 1060 is showing its age.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> is 1060 6gb still a good card for running current AAA games?i have a zotac 1060 amp but it results in fps drops to a great extent in newer titles like control,horizon zero dawn etc.
> 
> is it due to the fact that these games are poorly optimized or the gpu itself is no longer capable of running gpu intensive games smoothly?


IMO GTX1060 is still good for 1080p medium-high gaming at 60fps. Even in HZD, it should hit close to 60fps in 1080p original preset, just reduce cloud quality & see how much it helps. HZD is not a good port as said earlier & I have seen fps drops in even more powerful systems.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2020)

Same can be said of control and some of remedy's earlier games like quantum break.

Control is supposed to be a showcase of RTX technology,but its visuals look really poor.Despite it sub-par visual quality(muddy low res textures,dark and poorly lit rooms etc) it still needs a very powerful gpu to run smoothly,which is really frustrating.

It looks liked they deliberately gimped the game's performance to ensure it ran poorly on non rtx gpus.

My 1060 can still run other more recent titles like metro exodus at med settings comfortably(which look a lot better than control)-but falters a lot when it comes to the aforesaid games.Also nvidia might have done something to reduce performance of older 10 series cards in their recent drivers,which could be causing such issues.

I was eyeing a RTX 2060 super amp from zotac on amazon,but it costs a whopping 40k-is it worth buying at this time?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2020)

I suggest better to wait for RTX3060 and then judge whether to go for RTX3060, RTX2060S or chose the AMD alternative. 40K is too much at this point.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Same can be said of control and some of remedy's earlier games like quantum break.
> 
> Control is supposed to be a showcase of RTX technology,but its visuals look really poor.Despite it sub-par visual quality(muddy low res textures,dark and poorly lit rooms etc) it still needs a very powerful gpu to run smoothly,which is really frustrating.
> 
> ...


RTX 2060 Super was never a good value IMO. At 33-35k, you get 10% more performance than vanilla 2060 which costs just 25-27k. So just wait, if you can. Else, maybe get a used RX570/580 or 1060 for 6-7k or so.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I suggest better to wait for RTX3060 and then judge whether to go for RTX3060, RTX2060S or chose the AMD alternative. 40K is too much at this point.


Is there any tentative release date of RTX 3060?

It seems quite unlikely to be released this year,if at all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2020)

I agree, Control has been one of the most overrated shit of the gaming industry.. The graphics themselves do not look as good as say, BFV, which runs super smooth with RTX turned off.
EA is a terrible company but man that engine DICE built has consistently provided the best graphics/requirement ratio


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is there any tentative release date of RTX 3060?
> 
> It seems quite unlikely to be released this year,if at all.


Rumors are there that NVIDIA will release RTX 3060 in November. NVIDIA will release after the AMD launch so that people will compare gpus and buy NVIDIA ones.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 10, 2020)

Quantum break was another title with good gameplay but very poor optimization and muddy visuals-even though it was released back in 2015 i think,many newer cpus and gpus still cannot run it without encountering some major stuttering/fps drops.

Control's story is also just as bad-its some kind of pretentious sci-fi crap that barely makes any sense,they have deliberately made it so abstruse and confusing that the casual gamer has a hard time understanding WTH is actually going on.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 10, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is there any tentative release date of RTX 3060?
> 
> It seems quite unlikely to be released this year,if at all.


Rumours point to Nov release & it can be true as there's holiday shopping towards the end of Nov in US & EU & Nvidia wouldn't want to miss that period.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not worth it. A used RX 570 or GTX 1060 6GB goes for that price. BTW, wait for RTX 3000 series launch. Used market should have plenty of newer GPUs for cheap then.



Won't current Core i3 4150 will bottleneck if I use of* RX570* or others cards above it ? Which graphic will be ideal to pair  with core i3 4150?
Few days back I had seen some 4gb ddr5 rx550 going for 6250 on prime abgb. How is it?
The seller of  Zotac 1050ti ddr5 4gb graphic  card had quoted 5800 rupees.
May think of it  if retaining pc for 2  more years.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 11, 2020)

ideally you should get 1650 super if you are buying a new gpu.

but if you want an used gpu,stick to RX 570 or anything similar,like 1060 3gb.

1050ti can't run most AAA titles that well nowadays.If you're satisfied with ~30 fps experience in new games then you can consider it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2020)

sandynator said:


> The seller of Zotac 1050ti ddr5 4gb graphic card had quoted 5800 rupees.


Still overpriced. Wait for 3000 series and see further reduction in used GPU prices.


----------



## Renny (Sep 11, 2020)

What do y'all feel about Big Navi vs Ampere? Hearing lot of hearsay all over the net. Could AMD's driver be the deciding factor?


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 11, 2020)

Renny said:


> What do y'all feel about Big Navi vs Ampere? Hearing lot of hearsay all over the net. Could AMD's driver be the deciding factor?


If the consoles are as impressive as they claim, dedicated GPUs should be even more impressive. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 11, 2020)

All of the consoles use AMD GPUs, so I guess the next AMD might not be a slouch. But let's see when it actually comes out.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> All of the consoles use AMD GPUs, so I guess the next AMD might not be a slouch. But let's see when it actually comes out.


I just hope AMD dosen't does the same to NVIDIA like they did to intel. I am jking lol, LET THE BLOODBATH BEGIN!


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 23, 2020)

Given that 3060ti is already leaked, can anyone speculate how much it will cost in India?

I have a 1060 6gb but it struggles to run demanding games like red dead redemption 2. I am getting a rmad 1070 from someone for 14k(with no warranty) -is it advisable to get this gpu? Will it provide better overall performance than my 1060?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2020)

1070 does not perform very well either on Red Dead Redemption 2, you will have to set texture quality to high and shadow quality to medium to get 60 FPS.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 23, 2020)

1070 and 1660S are almost equal. In my opinion, 1650S for ~16K with warranty is a better deal with a small compromise on performance than getting 1070 at 14K with no warranty. So it will be better if you just wait for new mid range cards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Given that 3060ti is already leaked, can anyone speculate how much it will cost in India?
> 
> I have a 1060 6gb but it struggles to run demanding games like red dead redemption 2. I am getting a rmad 1070 from someone for 14k(with no warranty) -is it advisable to get this gpu? Will it provide better overall performance than my 1060?


$400 = ₹40k in most cases, might be lower though.

GTX 1060 is still a good GPU & RDR2 is poorly optimized with bad in game presets. Watch Hardware Unboxed's optimized settings video for RDR2. IMO you should be able to get at least 50fps with those settings & then lower few more settings for 60fps maybe. These optimized settings are great because they maximize performance without much drop in noticeable visual quality. 

For RDR2, in my friend's PC (R7 3700X + 2070S) at 1080p with all maxed out it was getting ~32fps in the benchmark run. HU Optimized settings pushed it to 100fps.

Better keep on using your 1060 & upgrade GPU next summer when more budget options are available & stock issues are likely resolved.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> $400 = ₹40k in most cases, might be lower though.
> 
> GTX 1060 is still a good GPU & RDR2 is poorly optimized with bad in game presets. Watch Hardware Unboxed's optimized settings video for RDR2. IMO you should be able to get at least 50fps with those settings & then lower few more settings for 60fps maybe. These optimized settings are great because they maximize performance without much drop in noticeable visual quality.
> 
> ...


Pretty sad to hear this I was planning to play RDR2 on my crappy laptop also updated to 16gb for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 28, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Pretty sad to hear this I was planning to play RDR2 on my crappy laptop also updated to 16gb for it.


Your Y50 might run it decently, just lower settings & do check which graphics settings have max impact on performance. Hardware Unboxed did a detailed analysis. Still, its an old laptop & don;t expect a lot, that is the case with any big game.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2020)

How is 5600XT at about 25K-30K price range? Or 2060S still holds significant better value than 5600XT for 1080p very high-ultra gaming? Any idea about the release of 3050Ti or 3060 AND any 1080p targeted GPU from AMD??


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> How is 5600XT at about 25K-30K price range? Or 2060S still holds significant better value than 5600XT for 1080p very high-ultra gaming? Any idea about the release of 3050Ti or 3060 AND any 1080p targeted GPU from AMD??


5600XT is equivalent to 2060 & 2060 is found for 25k. It is just overpriced & not worth it. 2060S is a poor choice as well as its just 10% better over 2060, although has 8GB VRAM & more RT cores. Better wait till Jan 2021 as RTX 3060 & maybe even RTX 3050Ti are coming out. Maybe AMD will launch RX 6700 & 6600 series as well, but IMO AMD's stock situation is worse than Nvidia.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> How is 5600XT at about 25K-30K price range? Or 2060S still holds significant better value than 5600XT for 1080p very high-ultra gaming? Any idea about the release of 3050Ti or 3060 AND any 1080p targeted GPU from AMD??


Aren't these cards too fast for you?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

Who are good OEMs for AMD cards these days? Been thinking of getting a Radeon 6800.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Who are good OEMs for AMD cards these days? Been thinking of getting a Radeon 6800.


Sapphire


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Sapphire


And how much PSU would I need for a 6800? I currently have a Seasonic 650w 80+ Gold PSU but I also have 3 HDDs, 1 SSD and 5 120mm case fans along with the config in my signature.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> And how much PSU would I need for a 6800? I currently have a Seasonic 650w 80+ Gold PSU but I also have 3 HDDs, 1 SSD and 5 120mm case fans along with the config in my signature.


I have no reason to think your current psu isnt enough


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> And how much PSU would I need for a 6800? I currently have a Seasonic 650w 80+ Gold PSU but I also have 3 HDDs, 1 SSD and 5 120mm case fans along with the config in my signature.


The 6800 recommends a 600w PSU. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

Great. I guess now I just need to wait for the GPUs to come in stock.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Who are good OEMs for AMD cards these days? Been thinking of getting a Radeon 6800.


Sapphire & Powercolor, other than the regular Asus & MSI.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Sapphire & Powercolor, other than the regular Asus & MSI.


Someone told me that Sapphire has only two years warranty.

And how is Powercolor, I am kind of skeptical about them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> And how is Powercolor, I am kind of skeptical about them.


From what I know, better to avoid. Stick with the known brands.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> From what I know, better to avoid. Stick with the known brands.


Powercolor is the only one in stock on MD. 

Prime also has Asus but it's 1 lakh+. Gigabyte one is listed as "Call for pricing".


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2021)

If you cant find Sapphire, go for Asus. I wouldnt trust any other brand for AMD cards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Someone told me that Sapphire has only two years warranty.
> 
> And how is Powercolor, I am kind of skeptical about them.


Powercolor makes good GPUs, no idea about warranty for either one.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2021)

in this situation where most gpus are out of stock,some rich kids are showing off their expensive 3080s and 3090s in rigs that look more like the interiors of durga puja pandals in kolkata during the festive season with all their gaudy lighting effects,rather than that of an actual computer's case on various groups on FB,which is kind of really annoying!

wish i had that kind of luxury!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm waiting since October 2020 for the prices to come down or the GPUs to come back in stock, it's been more than 3 months now and no sign of any improvement in both regards. I doubt prices will drop even after the GPUs come back in stock.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2021)

i wanted to buy a 3060 ti and had saved 40k for it-but when i went to buy i was staggered to see that they were selling for as much as 65-70k!


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 16, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> in this situation where most gpus are out of stock,some rich kids are showing off their expensive 3080s and 3090s in rigs that look more like the interiors of durga puja pandals in kolkata during the festive season with all their gaudy lighting effects,rather than that of an actual computer's case on various groups on FB,which is kind of really annoying!
> 
> wish i had that kind of luxury!


Smfh people out there are paying upto 70k for some triple fan 3070s. I don't hate rich people. I hate rich noobs.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 16, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> i wanted to buy a 3060 ti and had saved 40k for it-but when i went to buy i was staggered to see that they were selling for as much as 65-70k!


Oh man, you missed that Gigabyte year end sale. Their Gaming OC version was for 45K and it went out of stock in few hours.


----------



## monkey (Feb 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Someone told me that Sapphire has only two years warranty.
> 
> And how is Powercolor, I am kind of skeptical about them.


Powercolor and Sapphire are AMD only partners for GPUs and both carry 3-year warranty. Sapphire is a better option but that doesn't make Powercolor a bad choice.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2021)

I am gravitating more towards Asus, though I need to plan my finances before I take a decision to buy it. Might fallback on Sapphire.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Powercolor is the only one in stock on MD.
> 
> Prime also has Asus but it's 1 lakh+. Gigabyte one is listed as "Call for pricing".


You can try contacting gigabyte official rep on reddit, he is pretty helpful.
*www.reddit.com/user/eddie_edits


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I am gravitating more towards Asus, though I need to plan my finances before I take a decision to buy it. Might fallback on Sapphire.


I recall you bought one right? Which brand did you end up buying 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> I recall you bought one right? Which brand did you end up buying
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Gigabyte.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 27, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Gigabyte.


Been hearing lots of bad stuff about their after sales service recently. But for 86k you got a pretty sweet deal in this time of 3060 Tis selling for 60k. Did you run any games yet?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Been hearing lots of bad stuff about their after sales service recently. But for 86k you got a pretty sweet deal in this time of 3060 Tis selling for 60k. Did you run any games yet?


Yeah, I configured ultra settings for RDR2 and Cyberpunk 2077. The difference is not very noticeable in other games.

I also ran Quake 2 RTX and while the raytracing looks good, I didn't find it very impressive mostly because of being used to high graphics in general. Perhaps I'd appreciate it more if I had played the vanilla version first. Either that or this is not the right game for demoing Raytracing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 28, 2021)

Who is carrying/distributing XFX's RX 6000 series GPUs?

I can't find any information on their where-to-buy page and it seems that they are literally the only manufacturer with a nice-looking AIB design.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't think I have seen XFX cards in India recently.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 28, 2021)

...dammit.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 1, 2021)

is rtx 3060 worth buying for 50k?

I really regret not buying the rtx 3060ti for 41k during its launch-i had no idea that the prices these gpus would skyrocket within a few months.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> is rtx 3060 worth buying for 50k?


Its a $330 card. Even with conversion and taxes, 33-35k would be the max one should spend on it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> is rtx 3060 worth buying for 50k?
> 
> I really regret not buying the rtx 3060ti for 41k during its launch-i had no idea that the prices these gpus would skyrocket within a few months.


No. Its performance is similar or in some cases inferior to RTX 2070S. IMO 3060 is a bit disappointing but is ok-ish for 30-35k.

40k was a decent price for RTX 3060Ti, esp. Zotac ones were frequently available back then. Considering FE was 35k, not too overpriced, but sadly situation now will take time to improve, maybe get a used GTX 1060 or RX 570.

Good thing is BTC fell down a bit, which might cause other cryptos to fall & miners might lose interest again.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 1, 2021)

How come Nvidia lists the RTX 3080 price as 62000 but it's not available for prices below 1 lakh pretty much everywhere?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 1, 2021)

You will find that price only on RPTech for FE cards. AIB Partners have decided to reap the profit off this current market.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How come Nvidia lists the RTX 3080 price as 62000 but it's not available for prices below 1 lakh pretty much everywhere?


Because taxes and shortage are driving prices up?


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How come Nvidia lists the RTX 3080 price as 62000 but it's not available for prices below 1 lakh pretty much everywhere?


Nvidia only sets price for FE cards. AIBs are free to charge whatever.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 1, 2021)

It is really a bad time to buy a new GPU. I also wish to get my hands on a 3070 but looking at the prices, I am more than happy with my GTX 1060 6gb for now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How come Nvidia lists the RTX 3080 price as 62000 but it's not available for prices below 1 lakh pretty much everywhere?


High demand & low supply due to COVID, supply chain limitations, silicon shortage & crypto miners.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2021)

Relevant


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> You will find that price only on RPTech for FE cards. AIB Partners have decided to reap the profit off this current market.


I am more than happy to buy an FE card if the price difference is this large. It would be a good GPU for my planned HTPC 4K home cinema build.

Also, am actually looking at the 6900 XT. What's the cheapest price it's available for?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 6900 XT. What's the cheapest price it's available for?


It's around 1.2+ lakhs. I doubt you will find this cheap anywhere.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 4, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> It's around 1.2+ lakhs. I doubt you will find this cheap anywhere.


Hmm, I think I saw a few reference design units for less than 1.1l, and TBH most of the AIB designs look really bad.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 4, 2021)

Also what kind of discounts can I expect to get if I walk into a store and say that I'll buy two whole setups based around the 5950X and 6900XT?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also what kind of discounts can I expect to get if I walk into a store and say that I'll buy two whole setups based around the 5950X and 6900XT?


That & make sure to use some good credit card for max benefit(axis ace can give you 2% on offline shop transactions & you can get extra 1%(up to 750 per month per card) from hdfc easyshop visa platinum debit cards for paying the axis ace card bill.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> That & make sure to use some good credit card for max benefit(axis ace can give you 2% on offline shop transactions & you can get extra 1%(up to 750 per month per card) from hdfc easyshop visa platinum debit cards for paying the axis ace card bill.


I mean, if i don't know the discounts, I have no baseline to start with. I'm not expecting 50% off their quote obviously, but do you think 30% is a good figure?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I mean, if i don't know the discounts, I have no baseline to start with. I'm not expecting 50% off their quote obviously, but do you think 30% is a good figure?


If it was usual times then I would have agreed but nowadays I guess it all depends on how crypto currency market is doing. Have heard about even retailers trying to cash in on crypto craze by indirectly geting cards for themselves.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> If it was usual times then I would have agreed but nowadays I guess it all depends on how crypto currency market is doing. Have heard about even retailers trying to cash in on crypto craze by indirectly geting cards for themselves.


So after using for mining what does happen? Does card performance comes down or what?Why people don't prefer to buy mining cards?

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> So after using for mining what does happen? Does card performance comes down or what?Why people don't prefer to buy mining cards?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Wear and tear at the transistor level and of the small components. A crypto mined card is abused like hell.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 5, 2021)

Imagine playing game for 2 hours daily on full load VS using same card 24/7 at full load (even overclocked). 

Personally if those cards have some warranty left you can take them else keep away because as said above these cards are misused badly


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 8, 2021)

So I went to a few stores on Saturday and all they have are the 6900 XT TUF from Asus, and nobody has the 5950X in stock.

God damn it. Does anyone know any store anywhere in the country with 5950X and 6900 XT reference design stock?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So I went to a few stores on Saturday and all they have are the 6900 XT TUF from Asus, and nobody has the 5950X in stock.
> 
> God damn it. Does anyone know any store anywhere in the country with 5950X and 6900 XT reference design stock?


Why dont you call MDComputers, PrimeABGB and Vedant and ask them? They are offlcial retailers


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Why dont you call MDComputers, PrimeABGB and Vedant and ask them? They are offlcial retailers


I literally went to MD and Vedant to get quotes on Saturday...

Also MD said they had stock on Saturday but today morning when I went they said they were mistaken.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I literally went to MD and Vedant to get quotes on Saturday...
> 
> Also MD said they had stock on Saturday but today morning when I went they said they were mistaken.


Then Its sad. looks like no one has 5950x in stock. And I was thinking processor shortage is resolved.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Then Its sad. looks like no one has 5950x in stock. And I was thinking processor shortage is resolved.


Shortage for 5600X, 5800X & 5900X are relatively solved.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2021)

any idea why xfx stopped selling products here in India ?


----------



## rockfella (Mar 21, 2021)

topgear said:


> any idea why xfx stopped selling products here in India ?


XFX should sell in India and the mighty EVGA! No clue why they don't/stopped selling.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 21, 2021)

topgear said:


> any idea why xfx stopped selling products here in India ?


Maybe because of the small market. PC community is small because India is a poor country in terms of income & high taxes means we pay more for stuff than developed countries.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 21, 2021)

Other companies too exited the market - Leadtek for example never really took off here. In fact I think they're virtually not spoken of even in western countries.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2021)

rockfella said:


> XFX should sell in India and the mighty EVGA! No clue why they don't/stopped selling.


Totally wish EVGA was here


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2021)

I thought they were selling here but exited the Indian market before 2010. IIRC they had really bad RMA process in India. I might be confusing them for some other brand. Any old member can confirm this??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I thought they were selling here but exited the Indian market before 2010. IIRC they had really bad RMA process in India. I might be confusing them for some other brand. Any old member can confirm this??


EVGA entered the Indian market some time _after_ I built my first gaming setup. If I'm not mistaken they entered in 2010, and XFX entered a year before them.

I do know for a fact that EVGA and XFX were selling their GPUs in 2011 when I built my second gaming setup, and in 2013 when I moved abroad for a few years.

When I came back, both brands were still represented in the Indian market, at least until the Geforce 10 series. I'm not 100% sure if either brand had 20 series GPUs available though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2021)

EVGA is the only vendor that offers upgradable warranty on their GPUs. Not sure if they did that when they were here.
Its too bad GPU being such a high value item can become a paperweight if warranty expires and it dies.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> *EVGA is the only vendor that offers upgradable warranty on their GPUs*. Not sure if they did that when they were here.
> Its too bad GPU being such a high value item can become a paperweight if warranty expires and it dies.


I was shocked to know this actually. This is one of the main reason EVGA cards have such high value, at least in US and UK. People just exchange their old cards with new cards every 2-3 years by paying the difference, i think its in MSRP but not the current value of the card. I just can't believe this model exist in market, though only in developed countries.


----------



## monkey (Mar 22, 2021)

EVGA was being handled by Tirupati Enterprises but they never pushed the product. Infact Tirupati guys were in touch with me before they intorduced EVGA in India (Me and my freinds had bought few EVGA products through  Yantra Online back in 2008 and the Tirupati distributor in Delhi knew me well) as they wanted to know about acceptability of the brand. I had told them superlatively about it but I think they were happy selling MSI and Zotac brands and never bothered about EVGA. Or maybe Zotac asked them to choose between them and EVGA and Tirupati chose Zotac.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I was shocked to know this actually. This is one of the main reason EVGA cards have such high value, at least in US and UK. People just exchange their old cards with new cards every 2-3 years by paying the difference, i think its in MSRP but not the current value of the card. I just can't believe this model exist in market, though only in developed countries.


I think that is EVGA Step Up which is only applicable for first 90 days. 
What I was referring to was purchasing extended warranty (from 3 years to 5 years, with 30 USD, or 3 years to 10 years with 60 usd).
Ofcourse they would replace the card with a similar performing card, if original is not available.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think that is EVGA Step Up which is only applicable for first 90 days.
> What I was referring to was purchasing extended warranty (from 3 years to 5 years, with 30 USD, or 3 years to 10 years with 60 usd).
> *Ofcourse they would replace the card with a similar performing card, if original is not available.*


Ah, then that is what many users US users seem to be doing. Thanks for correcting me.
Extending warranty sounds so good that it is rare. EVGA is truly a good brand in terms of customer services, at least in US.

I don't trust Zotac GPUs even though they are quiet popular here for their extended warranty, since I have read some bad experiences on Indiangaming subreddit and their subpar quality.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 22, 2021)

If you visit western forums, Zotac gets thrashed heavily there since the quality isn't great.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2021)

sigh, no decent GPUs left for us then other than Asus I guess. Anyway, Apart from zotac the only graphic cards we are getting are all from some motherboard manufacturers.

I mean zotac, xfx, sapphire and evga all made motherboards from time to time but GPU was their top priority unlike GB, Asus or MSI.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> EVGA is the only vendor that offers upgradable warranty on their GPUs. Not sure if they did that when they were here.
> Its too bad GPU being such a high value item can become a paperweight if warranty expires and it dies.


Nope, the only warranties on offer here were the 3-year warranties that used to be labeled C1 in their GPU chart IIRC.

Also I don't think EVGA still does these 10-year and lifetime warranty programmes any more (the A1 and K1 parts IIRC), but feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



chimera201 said:


> If you visit western forums, Zotac gets thrashed heavily there since the quality isn't great.



I used a reference design GTX 780 from Zotac for years without problems.

Also, I think ever since the founders edition nonsense started, factory overclocked reference cards have become somewhat of a rarity, haven't they?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2021)

*www.evga.com/warranty/extended/
This is where I got the info from, is this page outdated ?

Thread from 2020 talking about extended warranty
*forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=3027262&p=1


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 22, 2021)

monkey said:


> EVGA was being handled by Tirupati Enterprises but they never pushed the product. Infact Tirupati guys were in touch with me before they intorduced EVGA in India (Me and my freinds had bought few EVGA products through  Yantra Online back in 2008 and the Tirupati distributor in Delhi knew me well) as they wanted to know about acceptability of the brand. I had told them superlatively about it but I think they were happy selling MSI and Zotac brands and never bothered about EVGA. Or maybe Zotac asked them to choose between them and EVGA and Tirupati chose Zotac.


Speaking of Tirupati, what happened to these guys? Their overclockerszone website looks like it hasn't had new parts for years, and I don't even know if they're still in the business.

Does anybody know?



TheSloth said:


> I was shocked to know this actually. This is one of the main reason EVGA cards have such high value, at least in US and UK. People just exchange their old cards with new cards every 2-3 years by paying the difference, i think its in MSRP but not the current value of the card. I just can't believe this model exist in market, though only in developed countries.



EVGA was doing their step-up program pretty much forever during the old Geforce days, even with the 7000 and 8000 series. In India I don't think this program was ever offered, since step-up was handled directly by EVGA AFAIK.

India does force any business dealing in electronics to offer these kinds of schemes, which is why you are seeing all those mobile phone cashback offers where you get a pitiful sum as exchange bonus on any new purchase, but all it's led to is actually increasing the cost for the consumer. In fact if you look carefully, these rules came into force in 2016, via the Extended Producer Responsibility Act. I've been dealing with so much BS getting into this line of business, it just boggles my mind what kind of diabolical personality one needs to have to come up with regulations as insanely designed as these. It's like they never learned basic economics.

And instead of learning from their mistakes, they're now repeating them with scrappage rules for the automobile industry!


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Speaking of Tirupati, what happened to these guys? Their overclockerszone website looks like it hasn't had new parts for years, and I don't even know if they're still in the business.
> 
> Does anybody know?
> 
> ...



Then how much time it will take for them to realize Computer Parts also should have these kind of schemes. I don't even want to spend more than 10K on GPU knowing it will lose all the value once the warranty is over. Resorting to local marketplace will be the only option. GST was applied right away on all the computer parts when it was enforced but good things will never come.

For the bold part, You mean this scheme is bad?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 23, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Then how much time it will take for them to realize Computer Parts also should have these kind of schemes. I don't even want to spend more than 10K on GPU knowing it will lose all the value once the warranty is over. Resorting to local marketplace will be the only option. GST was applied right away on all the computer parts when it was enforced but good things will never come.
> 
> For the bold part, You mean this scheme is bad?



Computer parts _already_ have these schemes. All electronics producers and sellers have to meet government-set quotas on accepting and processing e-waste. If the quotas are not met, there are massive penalties. Resellers usually get away with it because they can just claim partnership with their suppliers, where the former will handle all this.

Usually they hire outside entities to handle this, and pay them anywhere between 50-100k every year depending on scale, and whether they have met their quotas or not.

The scheme is bad because of how it has been designed. E-waste management is absolutely essential, but not in this ineffective manner which just increases cost.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 22, 2021)

Why all of a sudden Graphic cards are out of stock on mdcomputers & why the GTX 1660 Super is costing 49,990/- on Amazon? Last time I checked it was about 22k.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 22, 2021)

49k is too much. I feel this inflation is not due to sillicone shortage but to increase profits.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> 49k is too much. I feel this inflation is not due to sillicone shortage but to increase profits.


Welcome to india, we had price gouging before it was cool


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Welcome to india, we had price gouging before it was cool



This time it has been for very long. Now they should drop.

It seems that OEMs too are responsible , so as to increase sale of there prebuilts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2021)

Man, the days when you could do PC gaming for less...

I remember my first build, with an 8800GT for 12.5k.

Next build was SLI GTX 580s (3GB units) for 70k.

Then came a GTX 780 when I went to college. That one was 750 loonies (taxes suck).

Now to buy a graphics card of a comparable tier in the contemporary era one has to spend north of INR 80k on a single piece to even hit the starting line...


----------



## theterminator (Apr 22, 2021)

But why the price has skyrocketed in such a short span of time?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 22, 2021)

I guess Corona is also somewhat responsible for all this. Supplies have been affected while demand has gone up due to more people staying at home. Then there has been some increase in import duties as well.

This is possibly the worst time to buy a gaming PC. Will probably be cheaper if you bought a console now, then sold it off a year later and bought a gaming PC.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2021)

Corona and silicon shortage plus price gouging and taxes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> I guess Corona is also somewhat responsible for all this. Supplies have been affected while demand has gone up due to more people staying at home. Then there has been some increase in import duties as well.
> 
> This is possibly the worst time to buy a gaming PC. Will probably be cheaper if you bought a console now, then sold it off a year later and bought a gaming PC.


I have never heard of prices for PC components ever falling in India. New models just get introduced at slightly higher prices than the launch price of the previous generation, and one generation older components just get a small 2-5% discount.

The budget stuff probably doesn't even get that much.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 22, 2021)

No we all know what is inflation and all that but here prices are more than doubled. What’s the logic behind that?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> I guess Corona is also somewhat responsible for all this. Supplies have been affected while demand has gone up due to more people staying at home. Then there has been some increase in import duties as well.
> 
> This is possibly the worst time to buy a gaming PC. Will probably be cheaper if you bought a console now, then sold it off a year later and bought a gaming PC.


Don't forget crypto miners, they are one of the reasons as well, not the major one though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2021)

theterminator said:


> No we all know what is inflation and all that but here prices are more than doubled. What’s the logic behind that?


Exchange rate fluctuations, overinflated MRPs and daylight robbery.



omega44-xt said:


> Don't forget crypto miners, they are one of the reasons as well, not the major one though.


Crypto is not the reason for inflated pricing in India. Distributors buy their stock directly from the manufacturers, and not the open market.

Distributors and resellers see demand and see it as a reason to make more money. Distributor might raise the price by 10% for his reseller-partner, and the reseller-partner will pass on that increase to you and also add a portion to their own cut to maintain margins.

It's really messed up.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 22, 2021)

It will probably 2022 Q3-Q4


Extreme Gamer said:


> I have never heard of prices for PC components ever falling in India. New models just get introduced at slightly higher prices than the launch price of the previous generation, and one generation older components just get a small 2-5% discount.
> 
> The budget stuff probably doesn't even get that much.


THIS!
The prices in India will most likely never return to normal of 2019 and this trend of releasing new models at higher price is already a norm followed by Intel,AMD, nVidia which we all should get used to. I have given up all the hope.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Exchange rate fluctuations, overinflated MRPs and daylight robbery.
> 
> 
> Crypto is not the reason for inflated pricing in India. Distributors buy their stock directly from the manufacturers, and not the open market.
> ...


I have seen people in FB groups in India with small PC sellers ready to buy 4x RTX 3060 for 2 lakhs. Miners have contributed their share to global demand of GPUs, but as I said earlier, it isn't one of the major reasons (which were listed earlier as covid related demand spike & supply issues). India was never a big market, so global stuff affects us & greedy people just making money.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 22, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Distributors and resellers see demand and see it as a reason to make more money. Distributor might raise the price by 10% for his reseller-partner, and the reseller-partner will pass on that increase to you and also add a portion to their own cut to maintain margins.



Remember when this thing used to happen with onions and tomatoes, now it happens with GFX card.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 22, 2021)

I am so glad I picked up my GPU in December
I had half a mind to wait for cheaper Zen 3 and RDNA 2 parts. I'd still be waiting now.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 22, 2021)

^true. In Jan starting I was also planning to get 1660Super at normal price or 3060Ti FE. At this point nothing is at normal price and stock was limited and I am frustrated and paranoid. Then I ordered 1050Ti at the end of Jan 2021, immediately after hearing US is imposing more tax on GPUs which resulted in higher prices in US. 2 weeks later everything is out of stock or very costly in India. I was having buyer's remorse for 2 weeks but not anymore.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2021)

I think prices will be normal one day ? Remember when the hard drive prices were overinflated once due to flood  and once when RAM prices were atrocious. 
It will eventually return to normal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think prices will be normal one day ? Remember when the hard drive prices were overinflated once due to flood  and once when RAM prices were atrocious.
> It will eventually return to normal.


It took almost 3-4 years for hdd prices to return to normal & 2-3 years for ram.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> But why the price has skyrocketed in such a short span of time?


Due to the laws of supply and demand..............


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 28, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think prices will be normal one day ? Remember when the hard drive prices were overinflated once due to flood  and once when RAM prices were atrocious.
> It will eventually return to normal.


Funny you mention hard drives. There is a new crypto on the horizon. I think it was called Chia or something. Basically it uses Proof of Space instead of proof of work for its blockchain needs. So instead of massive computing power, it's storage that is needed. Hard drive prices in China are already soaring. I think HDDs will be targeted more since SSDs have less GB per dollar.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 29, 2021)

What should be the normal price for 3060 and 3060ti in India?
The cards that are going for 50-55k are they cheap or should they be cheaper?


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 29, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What should be the normal price for 3060 and 3060ti in India?
> The cards that are going for 50-55k are they cheap or should they be cheaper?


3060 should be ideally 30-31k and 3060 Ti should be max to max 40k. But that's pre shortage prices. Right now if you can get a 3060 Ti at 55k that's an extremely good deal. 3060 too but to a much lesser extent. 3060 isn't that great of a value tbh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2021)

I remember once 3070 was available for 44k, I was inches away from clicking  buy now


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 29, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I remember once 3070 was available for 44k, I was inches away from clicking  buy now


You are probably talking about the unicorn that is the FE card. AIB 3070s were rarely ever below 50k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 29, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I remember once 3070 was available for 44k, I was inches away from clicking  buy now


Even at that time 3070FE was a great deal.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Even at that time 3070FE was a great deal.


Yes, definitely. It was a steal deal


----------



## kartikoli (May 1, 2021)

A dealer offered Gigabyte 3060 for 66k here in Lucknow so....


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...b-gddr6-graphic-card-tuf-rtx3060-o12g-gaming/
Anyone asked for the price yet?


What is an ideal price for 5700xt and rx580? Which nvidia cards do they compare to?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...b-gddr6-graphic-card-tuf-rtx3060-o12g-gaming/
> Anyone asked for the price yet?
> 
> 
> What is an ideal price for 5700xt and rx580? Which nvidia cards do they compare to?


5700XT is similar to RTX 2070S or RTX 3060 & RX580 is similar to GTX 1060 or 1650 Super.

3060 at even 55k is considered good these days.


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

*m.indiamart.com/proddetail/new-nvidia-geforce-rtx-3050-ti-23305698348.htmlWhat could this be? The pic is showing 3060 while they are talking about 3050ti. The price is good but can vendors run scam on indiamart? Or could this be invoiceless imported maal?

I am feeling if this is genuine it will be  like those minimum order is 1000 pieces kind of thing.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *m.indiamart.com/proddetail/new-nvidia-geforce-rtx-3050-ti-23305698348.htmlWhat could this be? The pic is showing 3060 while they are talking about 3050ti. The price is good but can vendors run scam on indiamart? Or could this be invoiceless imported maal?
> 
> I am feeling if this is genuine it will be  like those minimum order is 1000 pieces kind of thing.


Picture not matching with Product Description is already one red flag for scam.

BTW what is the price set by Nvidia for 3050Ti?


----------



## aby geek (May 10, 2021)

3060 had a msrp of 329usd so 3050ti should be below 300usd and 3050 should be around 200.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Picture not matching with Product Description is already one red flag for scam.
> 
> BTW what is the price set by Nvidia for 3050Ti?


Rumours put it at 25k as 3060 had an MSRP of 30k. But we know how things are with a 20k 1660S costing 45k+ & miners still buying it (hence gamers suffer, not like they weren't suffering already with taxes & other stuff).


----------



## aby geek (May 10, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Rumours put it at 25k as 3060 had an MSRP of 30k. But we know how things are with a 20k 1660S costing 45k+ & miners still buying it (hence gamers suffer, not like they weren't suffering already with taxes & other stuff).


What I meant was that Indiamart has registered sellers and business so how can someone run a scam in the open? This is most likely genuine but smuggled stuff. Or they are just trolling with a picture.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What I meant was that Indiamart has registered sellers and business so how can someone run a scam in the open? This is most likely genuine but smuggled stuff. Or they are just trolling with a picture.


Can't say. But I don't have a very high opinion of thm.


----------



## Arnab (May 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Can't say. But I don't have a very high opinion of thm.



The Guy also have a GST no, I dont really thing they can scam . I think there is a a payment option through India mart.

The GPUs prices are like hell . Dont knw when this suffering will end.


----------



## aby geek (May 26, 2021)

@Arnab I am pretty sure he has original cards but they are bulk buying for retailers and others. They won't sell one or two pieces at that price point. Even those bloated price units are out of stock.

Have you sent enquiry to rptech? What are they saying.


----------



## aby geek (May 26, 2021)

@omega44-xt  rptech has 3080 at 62k and tibg store has a 6700xt at 60k which will be better deal and how much performance difference?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @omega44-xt  rptech has 3080 at 62k and tibg store has a 6700xt at 60k which will be better deal and how much performance difference?


Grab whichever you can honestly, but RTX 3080 is definitely much better. I doubt the first one is in stock.


----------



## aby geek (May 26, 2021)

Rptech has outofstock striked out but instead of add to cart there is a send enquiry button. 6700xt is also oos but showing 68k now.

Here are the links
*www.tibgstore.co.in/product/msi-radeon-rx6700xt-12g/
*rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080.html


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Rptech has outofstock striked out but instead of add to cart there is a send enquiry button. 6700xt is also oos but showing 68k now.
> 
> Here are the links
> *www.tibgstore.co.in/product/msi-radeon-rx6700xt-12g/
> *rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080.html


That has been the case since launch with initially people getting forms & RPTech maintaining a queue. I know people who applied in Nov & got 3060Ti/3070 by Jan end. Then things messed up.

6700XT is OOS as well. That's why I said get whichever you are able to buy if you are willing to spend. 6700XT is overpriced for sure but still ok price for the current scenario.


----------



## Arnab (May 27, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @Arnab I am pretty sure he has original cards but they are bulk buying for retailers and others. They won't sell one or two pieces at that price point. Even those bloated price units are out of stock.
> 
> Have you sent enquiry to rptech? What are they saying.


RP tech is saying they will open up sell tomorrow for the FE editions. It will be given on first come first serve basis. No request can be made to buy , you need to be there and keep on trying.

I am finding the whole scenario very opportunistic and unethical. Just because the demands are high retailers are stocking like hell and making the prices exponential just to take advantage of the Bitcoin price surge scenario.  This is so BAD !

*One More thing to ASK- 
ARE COLOURFUL cards good? If they come in stock is it wise to take one?*


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2021)

Arnab said:


> RP tech is saying they will open up sell tomorrow for the FE editions. It will be given on first come first serve basis. No request can be made to buy , you need to be there and keep on trying.
> 
> I am finding the whole scenario very opportunistic and unethical. Just because the demands are high retailers are stocking like hell and making the prices exponential just to take advantage of the Bitcoin price surge scenario.  This is so BAD !
> 
> ...


I think a big company is handling the RMA for Colorful, so many people bought it during the chip shortage. I'd personally pick Zotac, Asus, MSI or at worst Gigabyte. I don't even recommend Inno3D or Galax.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 28, 2021)

Which one should I buy RTX3060 TI or RTX 3070, if I happen to get it somehow today in RPtech sales. As of now it seems RPtech site is down.

I was planning to build a PC later this year. Would it be a good idea to buy the card now as the price everywhere is so inflated, or should I wait.


----------



## Arnab (May 28, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> Which one should I buy RTX3060 TI or RTX 3070, if I happen to get it somehow today in RPtech sales. As of now it seems RPtech site is down.
> 
> I was planning to build a PC later this year. Would it be a good idea to buy the card now as the price everywhere is so inflated, or should I wait.
> 
> View attachment 20297


Its Still down. I am trying for last 1 hr


----------



## bubusam13 (May 28, 2021)

Sometime I feel the scalpers are within RP tech.

Thinking my internet may have some issue, I even tried spinning up a server in Azure and accessing the link.


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2021)

I eagerly need to purchase a gfx card … too bad now its costing soooo much . 
I’m looking to increase budget to buy rtx 30 series instead of gtx 1660 super previously thought.


----------



## Arnab (May 28, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> Sometime I feel the scalpers are within RP tech.
> 
> Thinking my internet may have some issue, I even tried spinning up a server in Azure and accessing the link.


True very very true. I was able to open once and it showed me out of stock again



theterminator said:


> I eagerly need to purchase a gfx card … too bad now its costing soooo much .
> I’m looking to increase budget to buy rtx 30 series instead of gtx 1660 super previously thought.


Same here. I need it for work as well and i cant get one after try for so long


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> Which one should I buy RTX3060 TI or RTX 3070, if I happen to get it somehow today in RPtech sales. As of now it seems RPtech site is down.
> 
> I was planning to build a PC later this year. Would it be a good idea to buy the card now as the price everywhere is so inflated, or should I wait.
> 
> View attachment 20297


Grab whichever you get your hands on at a good price. That's all I have to say. I know a person who didn't want 3070 when it was available, instead was waiting for 3060Ti. He's surely regretting that decision + decision to sell his old GPU before buying a new one (ok first one was unexpected back in Jan but I never do the 2nd stuff).


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> Sometime I feel the scalpers are within RP tech.
> 
> Thinking my internet may have some issue, I even tried spinning up a server in Azure and accessing the link.


Yes, they are. Some sellers in Mumbai source FE GPUs from RPTech & sold it for a premium. Like once upon a time 3070FE was available locally (rarely) for 50k. Some person posted about it in r/IndianGaming about primeabgb, I think.


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2021)

Is 1050 Ti a good buy at 19.5k?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Is 1050 Ti a good buy at 19.5k?


Definitely not. Better buy a used GPU at this point. 1050Ti desktop is weaker or similar to a laptop with GTX 1650


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Is 1050 Ti a good buy at 19.5k?


It was launched at around 12-13k about 4 years ago.


----------



## aby geek (May 28, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B01M27X994/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_X97QRG5WMJ3XJY14M1E7Terminator get this instead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B01M27X994/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_X97QRG5WMJ3XJY14M1E7Terminator get this instead.


Seriously, a 4 year old 1050TI is not worth 15k when 1650Tis used to cost less than that normally. Rather wait for prices to stabilize.


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Seriously, a 4 year old 1050TI is not worth 15k when 1650Tis used to cost less than that normally. Rather wait for prices to stabilize.



But man when will the prices stabilize??????


----------



## aby geek (May 28, 2021)

Ya if they can wait that is the way to go. I just wanted to inform everyone a cheaper alternate is available for people in dire need of a gpu.


----------



## aby geek (May 28, 2021)

@SaiyanGoku Will we see 3050 series desktop units sell anytime soon?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Ya if they can wait that is the way to go. I just wanted to inform everyone a cheaper alternate is available for people in dire need of a gpu.





theterminator said:


> But man when will the prices stabilize??????


Get that Zotac 1050Ti at 15k instead & register within a month to get 5 year warranty on it. Otherwise used GPUs.

No guarantee on price stabilization, but cryptos started falling. Miners might stop buying overpriced GPUs thus lowering demand somewhat.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2021)

Are there no regulators in India to regulate the MRP.


----------



## msankadi (May 29, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> Are there no regulators in India to regulate the MRP.


In the world 

Sent from my RMX2081 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnab (May 30, 2021)

just have a look, its insane 
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...lick-oc-12gb-gddr6-graphic-card-36nol7md1voc/


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 30, 2021)

Are colorful graphics cards good? I saw a youtuber importing one of them from china for a very high price.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

Better to buy prebuilts and custom pc right now. Support desi builders rather than importing anything. Customs won't release it easily either.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Are colorful graphics cards good? I saw a youtuber importing one of them from china for a very high price.



Colorful is a big brand and makes pretty decent gpus. If you can get it for a good price then it's a decent choice ( RMA most probably handled by Rashi peripherals ). Anyway, My top GPU choice is Asus and then Zotac. Nothing else.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 7, 2021)

Got some reply from RPtech finally.






Reply:


----------



## aby geek (Jun 8, 2021)

@bubusam13 how does buying from rptech work could you explain. How did you get on the list for the sale? Is there a limited number of people or is it till stock lasts?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 9, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @bubusam13 how does buying from rptech work could you explain. How did you get on the list for the sale? Is there a limited number of people or is it till stock lasts?


I actually e-mailed NVIDIA once regarding the stock of their graphics card. They redirected me to RPtech. From then I keep getting emails from RPtech when there is a new sale. RPtech is the official distributor of NVIDIA Graphics cards and cards are available at official MSRP. Eg. RTX 3060 for Rs30000, RTX 3060 TI for Rs 35000, RTX 3070 for Rs 44500.

_P.S Till date I received several emails regarding these sales but never able to buy any._


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 10, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm planning to build a pc for 1080p gaming. Is there any way to increase my odds of landing a 1660 ti. Also, for now I'm going with i5-11600k to work with onboard graphics and play esports titles. Wise approach?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2021)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to build a pc for 1080p gaming. Is there any way to increase my odds of landing a 1660 ti. Also, for now I'm going with i5-11600k to work with onboard graphics and play esports titles. Wise approach?


Yes intel for igpu is wise approach but instead of going for 11600k get a 10600k or 11400 for now. That way you  can save money and upgrade to a flagship processor later. Make sure you get a mobo that supports both 10th and 11th gen cpus. 
Post a new thread with the filled questionnaire in the pc components section for better response to your query.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yes intel for igpu is wise approach but instead of going for 11600k get a 10600k or 11400 for now. That way you  can save money and upgrade to a flagship processor later. Make sure you get a mobo that supports both 10th and 11th gen cpus.
> Post a new thread with the filled questionnaire in the pc components section for better response to your query.


Thank you. I just saved 10k. Would be recommend primeabgb for buying off the components?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2021)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Thank you. I just saved 10k. Would be recommend primeabgb for buying off the components?


*geek.digit.in/community/pc-components-configurations/Open your own thread here. In your first post answer the "Building a new pc? Answer these" questionnaire.


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/asking-for-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.149943/
I don't know about their shop at lamington road as I am not from Mumbai. But their online store is suggested in the forums over amazon.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2021)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to build a pc for 1080p gaming. Is there any way to increase my odds of landing a 1660 ti. Also, for now I'm going with i5-11600k to work with onboard graphics and play esports titles. Wise approach?


Better get i5 11400 & save money. Not much benefit going to i5 11600K, Use saved money on good mobo & CPU cooler, anyways you will have to invest in them even if you get 11600K. How much is your budget for those BTW? After unlocking power limits, i5 11400 draws above 120W. So I will recommend something like 15-16k for mobo & at least 4.5k for cooler.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 15, 2021)

^after looking at the 10 games average above, is it really worth going for 11400F instead of 10400F? After 10400F, it makes more sense to go for 11600K, if spending more, no?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2021)

Better get 10600k with a 11thgen mobo and upgrade to 11900k down the road .
The only case with 11400 then being is that it will let you put ram faster than 2666mhz right out of the box whereas with 10600k your fast ram would run at 2666 untill you get that 11900k.

Intel platform needs more money in the mobos coz not all b560 mobo have great components and the cheap z590 boards have been labelled a big no on various sites. In that regard if you are selecting a 25k and over mobo the 11600k doesnt have value anymore. 11400 will give you that freedom.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Better get 10600k with a 11thgen mobo and upgrade to 11900k down the road .
> The only case with 11400 then being is that it will let you put ram faster than 2666mhz right out of the box whereas with 10600k your fast ram would run at 2666 untill you get that 11900k.
> 
> Intel platform needs more money in the mobos coz not all b560 mobo have great components and the cheap z590 boards have been labelled a big no on various sites. *In that regard if you are selecting a 25k and over mobo the 11600k doesnt have value anymore. 11400 will give you that freedom.*


I am not following. Could you explain again?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> ^after looking at the 10 games average above, is it really worth going for 11400F instead of 10400F? After 10400F, it makes more sense to go for 11600K, if spending more, no?


The 10400's performance there is boosted a bit due to XMP loaded. In reality, its limited to 2666MHz which impacts performance a bit with even mid range GPU. Without XMP, i5 10400 performs like R5 3600:





But you can get a B560 mobo with i5 10400 to use XMP. The i5 11400F is like 17k with sellers, so like 3-4k more expensive over i5 10400F. Better single core performance will help 11400F in the long run IMO.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 15, 2021)

^Ok now I get it. Thanks!
What is the cost of decent B560 mobos?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2021)

B560 mobos with i5 11400:





Gigabyte B560M DS3H seems to be the best cheap mobo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> ^Ok now I get it. Thanks!
> What is the cost of decent B560 mobos?


Gigabyte B560M DS3H costs 9.4k:
Gigabyte B560M DS3H Motherboard (Intel Socket 1200/11th and 10th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 128GB DDR4 5333MHz Memory)
Gigabyte B560M DS3H AC (Wi-Fi) Motherboard (Intel Socket 1200/11th and 10th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 128GB DDR4 5333MHz Memory)

It can't run i7 11700 w/o power limit:


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I am not following. Could you explain again?


I meant for those who will upgrade to a flagship cpu for them getting b560 and z590 makes sense.
Now budget z590 are not recommended according to review sites.
So a person investing in a z590 will most likely pay atleast 25k for the mobo and then buying 11600k would be waste if they are to go with a cpu upgrade later on.
In such scenario people can go with 11400 and 10600k to pump more money into mobo and ram.
10600k will downclock ram and run it at 2666mhz max.
11400 will allow to go beyond 2666mhz upto 5033mhz with overclocking.

The 11th gen mobos supporting the 10th gen as well is great for gamers. Also considering that both 11400 and 10600k have igpu which is great for present gpu scene.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> I meant for those who will upgrade to a flagship cpu for them getting b560 and z590 makes sense.
> Now budget z590 are not recommended according to review sites.
> So a person investing in a z590 will most likely pay atleast 25k for the mobo and then buying 11600k would be waste if they are to go with a cpu upgrade later on.
> In such scenario people can go with 11400 and 10600k to pump more money into mobo and ram.
> ...


Intel 10th gen will use XMP on B560. B460 chip lacks XMP support, Intel likely put it because of pressure AMD is putting.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2021)

PC related subreddits reports GPUs have started showing up more in US stores with slightly reduced prices now. I think India should also have better stocks slowly in few coming months.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 19, 2021)

bubusam13 said:


> Got some reply from RPtech finally.
> 
> View attachment 20329
> 
> ...


I even emailed them and once they told there will be  a Sale . Now reading from your email i understand that it got cancelled and thats why I didnt find any buy button even after getting logged in. 
I have sent them several inquiries after that but no response came. So if you get any recent mail from them can you please let me know 

Thanks


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 20, 2021)

Arnab said:


> I even emailed them and once they told there will be  a Sale . Now reading from your email i understand that it got cancelled and thats why I didnt find any buy button even after getting logged in.
> I have sent them several inquiries after that but no response came. So if you get any recent mail from them can you please let me know
> 
> Thanks


I will post here. I sent another inquiry on Friday. Let's see. One this that makes me wonder is if they really faced technical issue, why it is taking them so long for the next sale. It should not take so much to fix.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## sinhead (Jul 8, 2021)

*Quadro P2200  at 34K - is it priced right or over priced?    * 
(1650 4 gb cards are priced around 20 to 25K approx).  (P2200 is 5gb and has  almost double the cuda cores)

I need it for work only. No gaming.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2021)

sinhead said:


> *Quadro P2200  at 34K - is it priced right or over priced?    *
> (1650 4 gb cards are priced around 20 to 25K approx).  (P2200 is 5gb and has  almost double the cuda cores)
> 
> I need it for work only. No gaming.



Seems about the right price. Hasn't gone below 400$ in US according to pcpartpicker.
*pcpartpicker.com/product/rNNgXL/pny-quadro-p2200-5-gb-video-card-vcqp2200-sb?history_days=730


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2021)

sinhead said:


> *Quadro P2200  at 34K - is it priced right or over priced?    *
> (1650 4 gb cards are priced around 20 to 25K approx).  (P2200 is 5gb and has  almost double the cuda cores)
> 
> I need it for work only. No gaming.


Had dropped to 29.5K in Dec 2020 on amazon.in
*keepa.com/#!product/10-B07T5XCB2N


----------



## sinhead (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 10, 2021)

My friend has a old pc ( i5 - 3470 / 4 GB ). Any reasonable budget gpu so that he can get into gaming? or should he directly go for a new build with integrated graphics ?


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 10, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> My friend has a old pc ( i5 - 3470 / 4 GB ). Any reasonable budget gpu so that he can get into gaming? or should he directly go for a new build with integrated graphics ?


I saw 1050ti being compatible(please do validate) .but wouldnt it be better not to buy a gpu at current prices?(its all still overpriced). a good apu build maybe a better choice unless he can  get a cheap used 1050ti so that it will be a stop gap before he builds a whole new system and also  will be able to get a non igpu processor


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 11, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> I saw 1050ti being compatible(please do validate) .but wouldnt it be better not to buy a gpu at current prices?(its all still overpriced). a good apu build maybe a better choice unless he can  get a cheap used 1050ti so that it will be a stop gap before he builds a whole new system and also  will be able to get a non igpu processor


Thanks for the input. Yep gpu prices are very inflated ( 1050ti is 20k, 1660s is 50k). I feel 1650 super might be good for him. May be will check at Diwali if he can get any deals. I think 1650 super at 20k would be okayish price instead of 30k selling now. 

2 years back the gpu prices were great I was able to a buy 1660 super for 20k


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 11, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> My friend has a old pc ( i5 - 3470 / 4 GB ). Any reasonable budget gpu so that he can get into gaming? or should he directly go for a new build with integrated graphics ?


Tell him to add another 4gb of RAM as well. 4 gigs just doesn't cut it these days.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Can someone help me understand Nvidia quadro’s new T gpus. T600, t400, t 1000.  
will these be ok for intensive works considering their small size and small fans ? (In reference the older p2000 is a full size card with a big fan) 

Tech  sites are calling them mobile gpus.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2022)

AMD Radeon & NVIDIA GeForce GPU Prices Hit New Low As Availability Improves, Now Selling at 35-40% Over MSRP


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2022)

nvidia and amd


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 8, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> AMD Radeon & NVIDIA GeForce GPU Prices Hit New Low As Availability Improves, Now Selling at 35-40% Over MSRP


Not in India, obviously. Here they are still highly overpriced.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Not in India, obviously. Here they are still highly overpriced.


Prices fell here earlier IMO compared to developed countries:
GPU Availability and Pricing Update: February 2022

I know those are average prices, but in Jan a forum member bought 3070 for 75k & I myself was getting a Colorful 3070 for as low as 72k in SP Road, BLR. Considering US prices, here it should have been close to 100k, but it wasn't. A lot of models were 80-83k.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 31, 2022)

whats the safe operating temp for a zotac 1060 6gb? the one i have reaches temps of upto 77 c while gaming-is it safe?The gpu is a few years old.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes under 80c is safe.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> whats the safe operating temp for a zotac 1060 6gb? the one i have reaches temps of upto 77 c while gaming-is it safe?The gpu is a few years old.


Nvidia GPUs throttle at 86C, so 77C is ok. If it crosses 80C easily, then look into opening the GPU, cleaning its fans & repasting.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 14, 2022)

today i observed that certain gpu prices have increased by 2-3k on vedant (such as that of zotac 3060ti which was 54k earlier is now around 57k)-are gpu prices likely to rise again in future?

is now a good time to buy a 3060ti at the above price ie ~57k? its still quite high imho as it originally costed 41k when it came out in 2020. I am really fed up with my 1060 as it barely manages to run new games at a decent frame rate and thus have been meaning to upgrade it for a while-but i cant spend more than 40-45k.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> today i observed that certain gpu prices have increased by 2-3k on vedant (such as that of zotac 3060ti which was 54k earlier is now around 57k)-are gpu prices likely to rise again in future?
> 
> is now a good time to buy a 3060ti at the above price ie ~57k? its still quite high imho as it originally costed 41k when it came out in 2020. I am really fed up with my 1060 as it barely manages to run new games at a decent frame rate and thus have been meaning to upgrade it for a while-but i cant spend more than 40-45k.



there are some deals on colorful 3060 Ti going on FB marketplaces for ~42K .. saw last week may be.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 15, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> today i observed that certain gpu prices have increased by 2-3k on vedant (such as that of zotac 3060ti which was 54k earlier is now around 57k)-are gpu prices likely to rise again in future?
> 
> is now a good time to buy a 3060ti at the above price ie ~57k? its still quite high imho as it originally costed 41k when it came out in 2020. I am really fed up with my 1060 as it barely manages to run new games at a decent frame rate and thus have been meaning to upgrade it for a while-but i cant spend more than 40-45k.


AkExtacY - Cheapest PC Parts Marketplace | Facebook
Sellers here usually have a cheaper price than vedant, md & prime. Ask them. If you want a GPU now, 50k is good for 3060Ti, non Colorful, Inno3D & Galax ones. No one knows how pricing will play out for sure.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 15, 2022)

Is color ful a reliable brand? How is their after sales service?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 15, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Is color ful a reliable brand? How is their after sales service?


Consider those 3 inferior to Asus, MSI, Gigabyte & Zotac.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 15, 2022)

the prices of colorful gpus seem unusually low as compared to those from zotac,asus etc.I wonder how they are able to offer their products at much cheaper prices when their competitors' offerings are priced significantly higher.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2022)

Acro For Gamers is also a nice group - saw someone bought a colorful 3060Ti at 37k there on some deal on a shop but I still think that post was promo for that shop.

If someone is willing to pay 50k+ then look no further and grab a Asus graphic card. It's EVGA for India for now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> the prices of colorful gpus seem unusually low as compared to those from zotac,asus etc.I wonder how they are able to offer their products at much cheaper prices when their competitors' offerings are priced significantly higher.


Cheaper cooler & likely marketing cost savings. It is a smaller company. Hardware Unboxed reviewed a Colorful 3070, was not a good cooler, worse than FE, also inferior VRMs.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2022)

topgear said:


> Acro For Gamers is also a nice group - saw someone bought a colorful 3060Ti at 37k there on some deal on a shop but I still think that post was promo for that shop.
> 
> If someone is willing to pay 50k+ then look no further and grab a Asus graphic card. It's EVGA for India for now.


yes i have been a member of that group for a while-but most sellers are dealing with colorful products in that group and prices of other brands eg zotac tend to be higher.

My objective is to acquire a 3060ti within 45k but till now i haven't found any(from reputable brands that is).

Is a 3060 a good option in case buying the 3060ti is not practicable due to its higher price?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> yes i have been a member of that group for a while-but most sellers are dealing with colorful products in that group and prices of other brands eg zotac tend to be higher.
> 
> My objective is to acquire a 3060ti within 45k but till now i haven't found any(from reputable brands that is).
> 
> Is a 3060 a good option in case buying the 3060ti is not practicable due to its higher price?


The performance difference between 3060 & 3060Ti is huge unlike 3070 vs 3070Ti & so on. After the initial price drop to 45k by Asus (which apparently Asus didn't honour prices for some cards for primeabgb), prices have risen up a bit. But still, 3060 is ~40k, 3060Ti is about 50k & 3070 at 55k, usually Colorful models at those prices.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 18, 2022)

I am also thinking of getting a 3060.


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm just waiting for the 1.5 yr old RTX 3080 10GB card to come down to its rightful price i.e 50k INR. 
The best way to retire my GTX1080.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2022)

Darth Vader said:


> I'm just waiting for the 1.5 yr old RTX 3080 10GB card to come down to its rightful price i.e 50k INR.
> The best way to retire my GTX1080.


Considering MSRP is 64k, doubt 50k is realistic. 3080 10GB is already 80k though. After RTX 4000 launch, Nvidia might just retire 30xx series gradually.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 26, 2022)

Since graphics card prices have come down, is it the right time to buy or wait for some more time?
And should I get a RTX 3060 12GB or a RTX 3060 ti 8GB ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Since graphics card prices have come down, is it the right time to buy or wait for some more time?
> And should I get a RTX 3060 12GB or a RTX 3060 ti 8GB ?


Depends on your budget & prices you can get for GPUs, it is still fluctuating. 3060Ti is in very high demand, has gone for as low as 45k but usually 50k. 3070 starts as low as 55k, but usually 60k.

3060 is 38k or so & 6650XT recently launched at 41k:
ASUS Dual Radeon RX 6650 XT OC Edition 8GB GDDR6 Graphic Card DUAL-RX6650XT-O8G

6650XT is slightly better (gap seems big based on this, but is very game dependent). Also, I feel 3060 is better for 1440p gaming because it closes gap with 6600XT & it has DLSS (can be used at quality mode if game is too much for it at 1440p render resolution, can use FSR as well with Nvidia whereas you only have FSR for AMD GPUs):


----------



## bubusam13 (May 27, 2022)

Thank you for the insights. Will these GPUs require a new PSU. I have one Corsair 450 running from 2011


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you for the insights. Will these GPUs require a new PSU. I have one Corsair 450 running from 2011



If it's a VS450 then getting a new one would be more prudent.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you for the insights. Will these GPUs require a new PSU. I have one Corsair 450 running from 2011


Get a new PSU, this is good at under 5k:
Deepcool PM650D SMPS - 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification PSU With Active PFC


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Get a new PSU, this is good at under 5k:
> Deepcool PM650D SMPS - 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification PSU With Active PFC


Is this better than well established Corsair CX650M for 4970?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is this better than well established Corsair CX650M for 4970?


Recommended because it is a cheap 80+ gold. Didn't see CX series for a long time in Indian market.

CX650M is a good semi-modular option indeed. Deepcool is non-modular, IMO can pick either as 3060 or 6650XT are not too demanding, enough headroom with 650W PSU.


----------



## quicky008 (May 28, 2022)

same is the case with Corsair TXm series psu.They seem to have all but disappeared from most stores across the country.Has corsair discontinued their production?

will a txm 550 be able to run a 3060ti or 3070?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> same is the case with Corsair TXm series psu.They seem to have all but disappeared from most stores across the country.Has corsair discontinued their production?
> 
> will a txm 550 be able to run a 3060ti or 3070?


Prefer at least 650W for 3060Ti or 3070. Considering 80% is real output, you get 440W with 550W PSU, so kind of not cutting it close.

Apparently when shortage began after corona, Corsair seems to have stopped sending much stock to India.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Apparently when shortage began after corona, Corsair seems to have stopped sending much stock to India.


I can understand, India is a budget market where ppl prefer to save 500 in short term over losing 5000 in long term(seen ppl with 20-30k+ cost gfx cards using generic/lowest tier 1-2k psu). Then there is "greedy distributor/shopkeeper" who will always push the highest margin products with likely the lowest quality but never a decent margin product with good quality.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I can understand, India is a budget market where ppl prefer to save 500 in short term over losing 5000 in long term(seen ppl with 20-30k+ cost gfx cards using generic/lowest tier 1-2k psu). Then there is "greedy distributor/shopkeeper" who will always push the highest margin products with likely the lowest quality but never a decent margin product with good quality.


Maybe that's the reason, can't say, anyways I was just speculating. 

When I was buying my parts, I was constantly getting pushed Deepcool DQM PSUs whereas I clearly stated I want NZXT C750 or MSI A750F. They were like this is more than enough & has a Gold rating with 10 yr warranty. Heck, a shop tried to push me R5 3600 for 16k saying it has 32MB cache, so is better than i5 12400 for gaming.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Heck, a shop tried to push me R5 3600 for 16k saying it has 32MB cache, so is better than i5 12400 for gaming.


Still better than shopkeepers trying to sell intel laptops saying amd laptops have "heating issue".


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Still better than shopkeepers trying to sell intel laptops saying amd laptops have "heating issue".


Yeah, many shops do that.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 1, 2022)

i am thinking of getting a zotac 3060ti twin edge (the non-oc version).A local dealer is offering one for around 52k-is that a good price for this gpu?

The non-oc variant of zotac 3060ti does not have any fan stop feature which causes the fans to stop spinning while the gpu is idle-my older 1060 6gb had this feature.Will keeping the fans of the gpu running all the time(Even when idle) decrease their longevity?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> i am thinking of getting a zotac 3060ti twin edge (the non-oc version).A local dealer is offering one for around 52k-is that a good price for this gpu?
> 
> The non-oc variant of zotac 3060ti does not have any fan stop feature which causes the fans to stop spinning while the gpu is idle-my older 1060 6gb had this feature.Will keeping the fans of the gpu running all the time(Even when idle) decrease their longevity?


IMO, ok-ish price if you want something now. 3060Ti & 3070 prices have risen back up a bit. Then again, those are kind of the best mid-range GPUs, personally was considering those two, ended up with 3070. 

Some sellers have Zotac RTX 3070 for as low as 55k, Yash Patel is one. But some people have complained about his slow shipping time of 3 weeks or so.
AkExtacY - Cheapest PC Parts Marketplace | Facebook
Check with verified sellers of this group.

Considering MD computers & vedant have that Zotac 3060Ti for 52k, it should be possible to get it for lower. Those 2 shops have high prices these days.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 1, 2022)

i read some rather disquieting reviews online wherein it was mentioned that the zotac 3060ti is a bit noisy and can generate upto 42 dbA while under load.Is it bad enough to avoid this card altogether?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> i read some rather disquieting reviews online wherein it was mentioned that the zotac 3060ti is a bit noisy and can generate upto 42 dbA while under load.Is it bad enough to avoid this card altogether?


For 3060Ti, Twin Edge will be ok-ish. Avoid 3070 one unless you get a great deal. India has high ambient noise, so noise is usually not an issue here. I will prefer Twin Edge over Colorful, Galax & Inno3D, also Zotac has 5 year warranty. Cooling is not great on this model, but from 3070, it becomes a bit of an issue, will run at high temps relatively. But a good case & 100% fan speed will keep it in check.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 4, 2022)

according to some facebook user,this card(ie zotac twin edge 3060ti) idles at around 47 C and under load its temps hover around 70 C. 

The twin edge gpu (non oc version) doesnt have a fan stop feature and so its fans keep on spinning even when its idle.

Therefore its a bit concerning why it would reache ~48 C while idling despite the fact that its fans are still active..Is the cooling solution in this card really poor in terms of efficiency?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> according to some facebook user,this card(ie zotac twin edge 3060ti) idles at around 47 C and under load its temps hover around 70 C.
> 
> The twin edge gpu (non oc version) doesnt have a fan stop feature and so its fans keep on spinning even when its idle.
> 
> Therefore its a bit concerning why it would reache ~48 C while idling despite the fact that its fans are still active..Is the cooling solution in this card really poor in terms of efficiency?


Twin edge has poor cooling, but it is ok for 3060Ti, a bit concerning for 3070. I don't think Inno3D or Colorful will be much better. Anyways, noise is not a major issue in India as ambient noise is high here. So can run the GPU at high fan speed. My Zotac 3070 AMP runs at 75% fan speed to keep temps about 70C or lower in games. With Twin Edge, don't be surprised if you have to max out the fans.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 11, 2022)

will a i5 9400 bottleneck a 3060ti?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> will a i5 9400 bottleneck a 3060ti?


I hope you are asking for an existing pc config & not buying it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> will a i5 9400 bottleneck a 3060ti?


At 1080p, yes. At 1440p, it will as well, but not to a very big extent as 1080p. For an existing system, IMO you can buy a 3060Ti without worries. You won't get a night & day difference in most games by opting for say i5 12400 by spending extra. There are some benchmark videos on youtube, check them.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope you are asking for an existing pc config & not buying it.


Yes, existing


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2022)

bought zotac twin edge 3060ti non-oc today,although its working fine i have observed that i gpu intensive games like cyberpunk its temps rise as far as 81 C

Is this normal for a 3060ti to reach such high temps while running gpu intensive workloads?Whats the safe temp range for a 3060ti?

Can running the 3060ti at 80 C for prolonged periods reduce its longevity or damage it?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> bought zotac twin edge 3060ti non-oc today,although its working fine i have observed that i gpu intensive games like cyberpunk its temps rise as far as 81 C
> 
> Is this normal for a 3060ti to reach such high temps while running gpu intensive workloads?Whats the safe temp range for a 3060ti?
> 
> Can running the 3060ti at 80 C for prolonged periods reduce its longevity or damage it?


congrats!! at what price and from where?
Also I thought zotac cards have good thermals


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> bought zotac twin edge 3060ti non-oc today,although its working fine i have observed that i gpu intensive games like cyberpunk its temps rise as far as 81 C
> 
> Is this normal for a 3060ti to reach such high temps while running gpu intensive workloads?Whats the safe temp range for a 3060ti?
> 
> Can running the 3060ti at 80 C for prolonged periods reduce its longevity or damage it?


Price?

Twin Edge is not a great model thermally but considering Nvidia's temp limit is 86C, 81C is within operating temperature. Was this max temp or avg temp?

Use Zotac Firestorm & make the fan curve so that when your GPU hits 70C, your GPU fans are maxed out. Do the same stuff for your cabinet intake fans. I hope your cabinet has sufficient airflow, which one is it?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Price?
> 
> Twin Edge is not a great model thermally but considering Nvidia's temp limit is 86C, 81C is within operating temperature. Was this max temp or avg temp?
> 
> Use Zotac Firestorm & make the fan curve so that when your GPU hits 70C, your GPU fans are maxed out. Do the same stuff for your cabinet intake fans. I hope your cabinet has sufficient airflow, which one is it?



I got it for 51.5k.

The cabinet is an older one, corsair carbide 400r,but it does have adequate airflow. 

As per nvidia's official website, the safe operating temp for 3060ti/3060 is 93 C. 

Does that mean its safe as long as the temp does not exceed 93 C? My older 1060 rarely exceeded 76-77 even under load. 

Around 80c was the temp while running cyberpunk (according to the performance stats being displayed by nvidia overlay). However temps rise to the 80s only when the gpu utilisation is around 80-100%. I played some other games which were not so taxing and then the temps stayed under 70 C most of the time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> I got it for 51.5k.
> 
> The cabinet is an older one, corsair carbide 400r,but it does have adequate airflow.
> 
> ...


Use HWinfo & take a good reading. See average temps. My GPU averages at 70C or lower but max goes up to 75C. 

As mentioned earlier, tune fan curve for GPU & maybe case fans as well.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 17, 2022)

vedant is selling 6gb 2060s for 26k. Are these cards still viable for running AAA games at 1080p at med/high settings?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> vedant is selling 6gb 2060s for 26k. Are these cards still viable for running AAA games at 1080p at med/high settings?









I hope those graphs put things into perspective a bit. You can check benchmarks for RTX 3050 in new games, like CP 2077 & expect at least 10% uplift over that. IMO 26k is a decent price if you can't spend more than 26k on GPU. Else, I'd recommend RX 6600 for 31-32k. Also, latest gen architecture usually lasts better in long term as games don't get much optimization for very old cards. 

A good example I personally saw is desktop GTX 1070 vs laptop RTX 2060. Former is more powerful in a lot of games, but in many newer games, the 2060 laptop GPU comes very close to 1070 desktop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I hope those graphs put things into perspective a bit.


Why RX6500 bars are red?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why RX6500 bars are red?


To highlight them


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> To highlight them


how is your new pc working?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> how is your new pc working?


Great, the only issue is dust cleaning.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Great, the only issue is dust cleaning.


And how are you taking care of this? I struggle to clean the fans. Really difficult. Can't imagine the amount of dust would enter without the mesh.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> To highlight them


But why? I mean is there a reason to highlight only RX6500 performance with red colour considering the review seems to be for 3050(the green bars while rest are blue except for RX6500).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Great, the only issue is dust cleaning.


I use this once in 2-3 months, works great.
*www.amazon.in/Jakmister-Forward-Curved-Blower-13000Rpm/dp/B073RKHBM8
@TheSloth


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> But why? I mean is there a reason to highlight only RX6500 performance with red colour considering the review seems to be for 3050(the green bars while rest are blue except for RX6500).


As both were supposed to be budget next gen cards, 6500XT & 3050, with MSRP of $200 & $250 respectively. So in an ideal world of MSRP, that $200 RX 6500XT makes 0 sense, heck it is worse than GTX 1650S which was $150 before GPU shortage. Atleast RTX 3050 is similar to 1660S with just RT cores added. 6500XT lacks hardware acceleration for video recording, runs at PCIe 4.0 x4 at max (x4 hurts it a lot in older mobo).

If you didn't get it, it is team green vs team red.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> As both were supposed to be budget next gen cards, 6500XT & 3050, with MSRP of $200 & $250 respectively. So in an ideal world of MSRP, that $200 RX 6500XT makes 0 sense, heck it is worse than GTX 1650S which was $150 before GPU shortage. Atleast RTX 3050 is similar to 1660S with just RT cores added. 6500XT lacks hardware acceleration for video recording, runs at PCIe 4.0 x4 at max (x4 hurts it a lot in older mobo).
> 
> If you didn't get it, it is team green vs team red.


I can see now why I didn't get it at first as I am not a gamer. Btw why does it matter if 6500XT runs at max pcie4.0 x4 as older mobos pcie3.0 x16 bandwidth is still more than pcie4.0 x4 as per wiki table.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I can see now why I didn't get it at first as I am not a gamer. Btw why does it matter if 6500XT runs at max pcie4.0 x4 as older mobos pcie3.0 x16 bandwidth is still more than pcie4.0 x4 as per wiki table.


Bandwidth of PCIe 4.0 x4 is same as PCIe 3.0 x8:




So in older mobos, 6500XT will be limited to PCIe 3.0 x4 as it just has 4 lanes. Hence the disparity in 6500XT numbers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> So in older mobos, 6500XT will be limited to PCIe 3.0 x4 as it just has 4 lanes. Hence the disparity in 6500XT numbers.


The wording confused me, so basically 6500XT has 4 pcie lanes(I was comparing pcie 3.0 x16 bandwidth with pcie 4.0 x4 assuming that this card has 16 pcie lanes but somehow can use only 4 of them in pcie 4.0 slot). This is quite weird, how did this happen.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> The wording confused me, so basically 6500XT has 4 pcie lanes(I was comparing pcie 3.0 x16 bandwidth with pcie 4.0 x4 assuming that this card has 16 pcie lanes but somehow can use only 4 of them in pcie 4.0 slot). This is quite weird, how did this happen.


AMD planned 6500XT to be a laptop only GPU initially (laptop CPUs have 8 lanes though) but pushed it for gamers during crypto fever.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> AMD planned 6500XT to be a laptop only GPU initially (laptop CPUs have 8 lanes though) but pushed it for gamers during crypto fever.


Let's hope this crypto fever dies down & graphics card prices come back to their usual level. Even though I am not a gamer but having a decent budget tier card like 1650 for around 12k is always a good option to have.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Let's hope this crypto fever dies down & graphics card prices come back to their usual level. Even though I am not a gamer but having a decent budget tier card like 1650 for around 12k is always a good option to have.


Prices for higher end GPUs have fell a lot but not for budget ones. Seems like they are killing budget line ups. 6500XT is actually a bad card for even 17-18k it goes for, better to get old 1650 as used for cheaper.

A friend recently bought Powercolor Red Devil RX 6800XT for 80k.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi, I have a few queries. Does 6500XT have raytracing? I have a B450 motherboard which is having PCIe 3.0 x16 slot. How much performance loss is expected in a real-world scenario, like if we get 75 FPS in a Game with PCIe 4.0, how much can we expect in 3.0 ?

I am getting Inno3D and Galax RTX3060 cards cheap. Will these be a good choice for casual gaming, video editing, and learning Unreal Engine (started recently)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, I have a few queries. Does 6500XT have raytracing? I have a B450 motherboard which is having PCIe 3.0 x16 slot. How much performance loss is expected in a real-world scenario, like if we get 75 FPS in a Game with PCIe 4.0, how much can we expect in 3.0 ?
> 
> I am getting Inno3D and Galax RTX3060 cards cheap. Will these be a good choice for casual gaming, video editing, and learning Unreal Engine (started recently)


You can check performance loss on the graph. The issue is it is a card which has x4 lanes, doesnt matter if your mobo has x16 lanes available. The card is gonna use x4. And since 3.0 x4 is a lot slower than 4.0 x4, it performs worse.

omega explains it better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Prices for higher end GPUs have fell a lot but not for budget ones. Seems like they are killing budget line ups. 6500XT is actually a bad card for even 17-18k it goes for, better to get old 1650 as used for cheaper.
> 
> A friend recently bought Powercolor Red Devil RX 6800XT for 80k.


So no chance of seeing a card in 20-22k price range which justifies its price even in future, that's sad.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, I have a few queries. Does 6500XT have raytracing? I have a B450 motherboard which is having PCIe 3.0 x16 slot. How much performance loss is expected in a real-world scenario, like if we get 75 FPS in a Game with PCIe 4.0, how much can we expect in 3.0 ?
> 
> I am getting Inno3D and Galax RTX3060 cards cheap. Will these be a good choice for casual gaming, video editing, and learning Unreal Engine (started recently)


TLDR - Get RX 6600 for 31k instead or some RTX 2060 for 25-26k, if you get one. Don't even think of ray tracing unless you have a GPU like 3060Ti at least.





Some games aren't affected by PCIe 3.0 vs 4.0 much, but where it does, you will suffer a lot. It can potentially get this bad when it doesn't even provide 1050Ti like performance. With games getting more demanding with time, maybe more games will be this bad on PCIe 3.0:


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 21, 2022)

i bought a galax gt 710 to use as a display device in a pc. On connecting the monitor to its vga port,it doesn't give any output and my monitor can't detect any incoming signal.

However when i connect the monitor to its hdmi port using a hdmi-vga adapter (using the same vga cable),there's video output.

I rechecked the vga port once again and made sure the cable was connected securely,but still couldn't get any output from it,whereas the card's hdmi port seems to work fine.

Is the gpu's vga port defective?Should i submit it for RMA?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> i bought a galax gt 710 to use as a display device in a pc. On connecting the monitor to its vga port,it doesn't give any output and my monitor can't detect any incoming signal.
> 
> However when i connect the monitor to its hdmi port using a hdmi-vga adapter (using the same vga cable),there's video output.
> 
> ...


What is the monitor model? Try with some other monitor.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 22, 2022)

samsung sm b2030-it works perfectly when connected to the vga port of the mobo and is used like this on a daily basis.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> samsung sm b2030-it works perfectly when connected to the vga port of the mobo and is used like this on a daily basis.


Maybe card issue then or maybe some incompatibility issue as monitor is too old.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 22, 2022)

I had used this monitor with a gt 730 earlier and it ran fine. Anyway i will return it to the seller from whom it was purchased for further testing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> I had used this monitor with a gt 730 earlier and it ran fine. Anyway i will return it to the seller from whom it was purchased for further testing.


From where(& which seller) you bought this card anyway?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 22, 2022)

From a local seller at my place (in west bengal). The seller has agreed to take it back and get it checked.If it turns out to be defective,he will rma it.

He mentioned that he had received stock of some gt 710s earlier from galax that were DOA. It seems galax's QC isn't the best as compared to other brands.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> From a local seller at my place (in west bengal). The seller has agreed to take it back and get it checked.If it turns out to be defective,he will rma it.
> 
> He mentioned that he had received stock of some gt 710s earlier from galax that were DOA. It seems galax's QC isn't the best as compared to other brands.


I don't prefer Chinese brands like Galax & Colourful exactly for this reason, quality control.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't prefer Chinese brands like Galax & Colourful exactly for this reason, quality control.


How reliable are these so called colourful cards? I have been seeing lots of colorful gpus at my local retailers lately.

For instance one retailer is giving a colorful 3060 for around 36k,whereas a 3060 from zotac would typically cost 41k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> How reliable are these so called colourful cards? I have been seeing lots of colorful gpus at my local retailers lately.
> 
> For instance one retailer is giving a colorful 3060 for around 36k,whereas a 3060 from zotac would typically cost 41k.


You yourself answered it, these galax & colourful cards have started flooding Nehru Place Delhi since 2-3 years ago with main reason being more profit margins for sellers & you can be almost sure that if most sellers in that place are trying to sell you same thing then that thing is definitely to be avoided.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2022)

So I was just comparing the 1050Ti and RX480 4GB models through these links for some latest games because one of my friend is facing lag with their RX480 in PES21 but FIFA22 works fine. I am using 1050Ti and I don't face lags in PES21.
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti-Desktop.181032.0.html*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R...-Polaris-desktop-card-at-launch.168250.0.html
Even though RX480 is from 1 gen older, it seems better card than 1050Ti. Am I comparing it right? Also to add about config, friend is on i5 4th or 6th gen sub-20k processor and I have Ryzen5 3600


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> So I was just comparing the 1050Ti and RX480 4GB models through these links for some latest games because one of my friend is facing lag with their RX480 in PES21 but FIFA22 works fine. I am using 1050Ti and I don't face lags in PES21.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti-Desktop.181032.0.html*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R...-Polaris-desktop-card-at-launch.168250.0.html
> Even though RX480 is from 1 gen older, it seems better card than 1050Ti. Am I comparing it right? Also to add about config, friend is on i5 4th or 6th gen sub-20k processor and I have Ryzen5 3600


CPU might be causing the stuttering as at times the fps is dropping below 30fps maybe. You have a better CPU, so 1% low fps is higher. Also, check if your friend has RAM in dual channel.

RX 480 is more powerful than 1050Ti, former gets very close to 1060.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> You yourself answered it, these galax & colourful cards have started flooding Nehru Place Delhi since 2-3 years ago with main reason being more profit margins for sellers & you can be almost sure that if most sellers in that place are trying to sell you same thing then that thing is definitely to be avoided.


yes the seller was very insistent on the fact that colorful gpus are reliable and one could go for them without any reservations whatsoever. I think he had stocked up too many colorful gpus but as they were not selling that well he tried to get rid of them by offering them at a lower price.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> yes the seller was very insistent on the fact that colorful gpus are reliable and one could go for them without any reservations whatsoever. I think he had stocked up too many colorful gpus but as they were not selling that well he tried to get rid of them by offering them at a lower price.


Don't believe any sellers IMO. For them, profits come first.

When I was hunting PC parts in SP Road, BLR, a seller was trying to sell me R5 3600 over i5 12400 I was asking saying the former is better for gaming. I was surely getting a lot of Colorful GPUs as well though, glad I ended up with Zotac.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2022)

Are gpu prices likely to go up again in future?


----------



## K_akash_i (Jun 25, 2022)

i dont think so , the buzz is over as covid is going away, crypto is falling etc


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2022)

one of my friends wants to sell his 1060 6gb mini (zotac) -its around 3 yrs old and has no warranty.What would be a good price for it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> one of my friends wants to sell his 1060 6gb mini (zotac) -its around 3 yrs old and has no warranty.What would be a good price for it?


If he had registered his card for 5 years warranty then it will still be in warranty & will fetch higher price. Usual price is around 12-13k with additional 2-3k for extra warranty left.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 25, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> one of my friends wants to sell his 1060 6gb mini (zotac) -its around 3 yrs old and has no warranty.What would be a good price for it?


11k~12k.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 27, 2022)

Finally some decent pricing for MSI Gaming Z rtx3070 at 59k
What should be the ideal pricing for this card, knowing FE version goes for 45k?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 28, 2022)

how long would it take for prices to stabilize?it seems they are dropping by a couple of hundreds nearly every day.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> how long would it take for prices to stabilize?it seems they are dropping by a couple of hundreds nearly every day.


Who knows. Crypto is crashing hard, inflation is high, so GPU demand is getting lower by the day IMO.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Finally some decent pricing for MSI Gaming Z rtx3070 at 59k
> What should be the ideal pricing for this card, knowing FE version goes for 45k?


Price seems fine. We never got AIB cards for FE card like pricing before crypto boom, 3070 started at 50k & 3060Ti at 40k. Likely prices will fall till those figures. IMO anyone who wants upto a mid range GPU can just buy it now, no need to wait for few thousands more of price drop.

A 3060Ti at under 50k performs just 10-15% inferior to 3070, so not a bad deal. RX6600 at 29k is just the best deal around 30k.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2022)

Yeah, for people who are ready with their cash should just grab best value for their money at this point. Everyone is saying wait for 2months more there will be huge influx of used 3xxx series card but why is it not happening already?
How's the 6700XT against 3070? Vedant has Asus TUF 6700XT for 60.5K. What bothers me about 6700XT is the smaller bus interface of 192-bit (at this price) against 3070's 256-bit interface. Is that the reason why 3070 is slightly faster than 6700XT?
Also I am seeing comments like 3070's 8GB VRAM will not be sufficient in future so 6700XT's with 12GB VRAM is better pick.  This value should apply only if 6700XT is priced lower than 3070 right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah, for people who are ready with their cash should just grab best value for their money at this point. Everyone is saying wait for 2months more there will be huge influx of used 3xxx series card but why is it not happening already?
> How's the 6700XT against 3070? Vedant has Asus TUF 6700XT for 60.5K. What bothers me about 6700XT is the smaller bus interface of 192-bit (at this price) against 3070's 256-bit interface. Is that the reason why 3070 is slightly faster than 6700XT?
> Also I am seeing comments like 3070's 8GB VRAM will not be sufficient in future so 6700XT's with 12GB VRAM is better pick.  This value should apply only if 6700XT is priced lower than 3070 right?


As a 3070 user, 8GB VRAM on 3070 is a bummer for sure. But I doubt it will be an issue for up to 2K gaming anytime soon. Considering it performs similar to 2080Ti, it would have benefitted from higher VRAM for 4K. I feel 3080's 10GB VRAM as not good enough for 4K in future, not now though.

IMO 3070 should have had 10GB VRAM & 3080 with 12GB from start.

Cheapest 6700XT is 52k these days. It is kind of 3060Ti in performance.
MSI Radeon RX 6700 XT MECH 2X 12G OC 12GB Graphic Card


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2022)

Wow! If the performance is equal to 3060Ti then why the prices are near to 3070! AMD indian pricing is a joke. I was thinking to get AMD card for seamless Linux experience but gaming is priority. Now that Nvidia has opened their closed drivers, may be I can just go with 3070.

Also how are the thermal performance of those dual fans 6700XT card? They are so cheap that it seems like stock clearance or something.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Wow! If the performance is equal to 3060Ti then why the prices are near to 3070! AMD indian pricing is a joke. I was thinking to get AMD card for seamless Linux experience but gaming is priority. Now that Nvidia has opened their closed drivers, may be I can just go with 3070.
> 
> Also how are the thermal performance of those dual fans 6700XT card? They are so cheap that it seems like stock clearance or something.


Thermals, see if you can find more info for that model. It is a 230W GPU, so will need good cooling. Big dual fan cards will be sufficient, ideally needs 3 fans, take call based on ambient temps.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2022)

there's a huge element of risk in buying used gpus-most of them are most likely from former mining rigs that have now been dismantled at the onset of the mining "bust" phenomenon,and they will probably fail after some time.

So no matter how many used cards flood the market in the coming months,i think one should refrain from buying them just to be on the safer side (and also to teach those vile miners a lesson).

Already i have started seeing posts on FB for used 3070s for 40-45k and 3060tis for around 36-40k and there are a lot of folks that are going ahead and buying them without thoroughly checking up on the background details.These shifty sellers claim that they were used "only for gaming"-the curious thing is why on earth would someone need so many gpus just for gaming! I wonder why no one is finding it odd-this itself is like a huge red flag and is suggestive of the fact that these people must be miners.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2022)

I will not recommend used GPUs for sure, because of risk of getting a GPU used for mining. Miners will say that mining doesn't affect a GPU but it does indeed reduce lifespan of GPU with 24x7 operation.
Whatever you do, don't buy a used graphics card under any circumstances right now


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I will not recommend used GPUs for sure, because of risk of getting a GPU used for mining. Miners will say that mining doesn't affect a GPU but it does indeed reduce lifespan of GPU with 24x7 operation.
> Whatever you do, don't buy a used graphics card under any circumstances right now


Does AMD gpus be used for mining?
I mean many in TE are selling AMD used gpus.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 30, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Does AMD gpus be used for mining?
> I mean many in TE are selling AMD used gpus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> yes


Holly Molly
Then no to used AMD cards neither.
Thank you.
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Does AMD gpus be used for mining?
> I mean many in TE are selling AMD used gpus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


AMD ones are actually better for mining relatively.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 2, 2022)

How is this one compared to Zotac? I believe Zotac 3060 has something missing that keeps the fan running at no load.  Buy Online GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3060 EAGLE 12G At Lowest Prices - GamesnComps.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> How is this one compared to Zotac? I believe Zotac 3060 has something missing that keeps the fan running at no load.  Buy Online GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3060 EAGLE 12G At Lowest Prices - GamesnComps.com


Seems like a ok-ish deal for 3060 but don't know about seller.

Seems to be recommended from Gigabyte, so maybe can trust the seller:
Home


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 3, 2022)

Had anyone tried cloud gaming ? I hit on this website on some random search and this seems to have the latest titles. If this really works, do we even need to spend so much on a console or a graphics card.

*thegamingproject.co/pricing


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Had anyone tried cloud gaming ? I hit on this website on some random search and this seems to have the latest titles. If this really works, do we even need to spend so much on a console or a graphics card.
> 
> *thegamingproject.co/pricing


For a market like India where console or gaming PCs are not affordable for majority of people, a good priced cloud solution will be a hit IMO.

I have tried stadia in US, was good, surely needs a good broadband connection, which is easier to get these days here. I will say stadia, geforce now & xcloud are the biggest names. It is not easy to make a good cloud gaming solution where people don't feel the lag. Multiple servers are also needed.

Not sure about such small companies, but I hope MS xcloud comes to India soon with Indian servers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2022)

@omega44-xt Found this for Rs.23408, just curious if this is close to its usual price before the crypto craze/shortage.
*mdcomputers.in/asus-tuf-gtx1660ti-6g-evo-gaming.html
Also these:


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt Found this for Rs.23408, just curious if this is close to its usual price before the crypto craze/shortage.
> *mdcomputers.in/asus-tuf-gtx1660ti-6g-evo-gaming.html
> Also these:
> View attachment 21639


1660S was starting under 20k before prices went shit. Still, RX6600 is worth the extra money at 29k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> 1660S was starting under 20k before prices went shit. Still, RX6600 is worth the extra money at 29k.


What would you say its price should be if crypto craze dies down & prices went back to 2019 level?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> What would you say its price should be if crypto craze dies down & prices went back to 2019 level?


There is a lack of budget GPUs, 6500XT & 6400 are very bad, unless priced like 10k & 7k maybe. RTX 3050 should be 20k (MSRP is 22k) as it is a 1660S with newer architecture & RT cores (RT is not useful though for such cards). 1660S should be at least 17-18k. These are still a bit higher as after 3 years, you are still getting the same performance at 20k with 1660S or 3050.

AMD doesn't have much to lose from the death of budget GPUs as they supply for the consoles, but Nvidia has a lot to lose & yet they release stuff like GTX 1630 & 3050 is priced at 30k. Xbox Series S is 32k these days & has performance bit inferior (~20%) to 1660S/3050. So a great choice for casual gamers on a budget.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2022)

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...lhr-graphic-card-tuf-rtx3060ti-o8g-v2-gaming/Asus TUF 3060Ti at 46,100


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2022)

I was thinking of getting MSI 3070 Gaming Z model but now seriously thinking to get this TUF 3060Ti because of price. I plan to upgrade my display to *3440 x 1440 *and play only at high visual settings to get 144fps. What do you guys think if TUF 3060Ti can do this at 3440 x 1440 resolution?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2022)

get the 3070 to be safe.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> get the 3070 to be safe.


Yeah I am also thinking same. 3070 is first priority since I plan to use the card for at least 5 yrs but getting it at good price is hard.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I was thinking of getting MSI 3070 Gaming Z model but now seriously thinking to get this TUF 3060Ti because of price. I plan to upgrade my display to *3440 x 1440 *and play only at high visual settings to get 144fps. What do you guys think if TUF 3060Ti can do this at 3440 x 1440 resolution?


3070 is like 12-15% faster in games.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2022)

I just checked some youtube benchmark videos for some AAA games and 3060Ti is able to do 60fps at Ultra. I don't even play AAA games. Even if I play, i will stick to high settings only. I will need 144fps for competitive games like Rocket League and CSGO etc. I am losing my nerve here  that TUF version at 46 is decent price and best in last 2 years.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> 3070 is like 12-15% faster in games.
> 
> View attachment 21640


But the priced more than 20%. Also I don't find 3070 TUF version. Only 3070Ti TUF, which is also at best price in last 2years, at 64k for non OC version!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> But the priced more than 20%. Also I don't find 3070 TUF version. Only 3070Ti TUF, which is also at best price in last 2years, at 64k for non OC version!


At that point, surely 3060Ti is a no brainer, that too TUF model. IMO just grab that 3060Ti TUF. 3070Ti needed 10GB VRAM to be worth it, its barely 10% better than 3070.

3060Ti has been an excellent VFM choice since launch, so in more demand. Like when I purchased my rig, a decent 3070 was 10% more than a decent 3060Ti, hence I bought a 3070 personally. Else 3060Ti was my choice.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2022)

Rtx 2060 is selling for 26k on vedant, is its price likely to drop further to around 20k in the next few months?

How much was it selling for during the pre pandemic period?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Rtx 2060 is selling for 26k on vedant, is its price likely to drop further to around 20k in the next few months?
> 
> How much was it selling for during the pre pandemic period?


Around 26K only. 2060S was around 32K IIRC. 2060 isn't worth it anymore unless bought at around 21K. Prices supposed to be falling. Let's see when it happens. Indian gamers are predicting it to be after 1-2 months. That's when new gen will be announced(if no changes in plans) and start shipping to distributors. Since retailers are already sitting with massive stock of 3xxx gen cards and with no mining craze this time, prices should fall below MSRP for every card. This all is only best case scenario. Prayers of PC gamers all over world would work or not, we will get to see soon now.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Rtx 2060 is selling for 26k on vedant, is its price likely to drop further to around 20k in the next few months?
> 
> How much was it selling for during the pre pandemic period?


This can happen but i dont suggest getting a non rtx card at this point, get atleast 3060 imo for around 35k


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2022)

6600 is supposed to be a good budget offering, but the fact that it's a pcie 8x gpu and performs unoptimally when paired with a pcie gen 3 mobo is a major let down


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Rtx 2060 is selling for 26k on vedant, is its price likely to drop further to around 20k in the next few months?
> 
> How much was it selling for during the pre pandemic period?


Had seen deals of 20-21k on a single fan Asus once, but usually was 24-25k. 2060S had some deals of upto 27-28k from what I remember.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> 6600 is supposed to be a good budget offering, but the fact that it's a pcie 8x gpu and performs unoptimally when paired with a pcie gen 3 mobo is a major let down


I think you are confusing it with 6500XT. RX 6600 is a good card. There is upto 5% performance drop if you use a Gen4 GPU on Gen3, but only 6500XT was the outlier because of x4 lanes.

Right now RX 6600 at 29k is the cheapest GPU worth buying new. PCIe 3.0 x8 still has enough bandwidth, unlike PCIe 3.0 x4.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> 6600 is supposed to be a good budget offering, but the fact that it's a pcie 8x gpu and performs unoptimally when paired with a pcie gen 3 mobo is a major let down


Didn't you buy Zotac 3060Ti recently? Or I am mistaking you for someone else?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2022)

yes,i did,but at the time i didn't anticipate that gpu prices would drop so rapidly.If i had known that gpus like 2060 would become available for 26k within a few weeks then i might have bought that instead and saved a lot of cash.For my requirements,i think a 2060 would have sufficed.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> yes,i did,but at the time i didn't anticipate that gpu prices would drop so rapidly.If i had known that gpus like 2060 would become available for 26k within a few weeks then i might have bought that instead and saved a lot of cash.For my requirements,i think a 2060 would have sufficed.


Major oof! 51k is almost double of 26k . How did you end up spending double? Prices are falling down for sure but its very slow for low-mid range cards. Can't really say how much more it will fall but things are looking promising.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2022)

i had always wanted to procure a 3060ti since its launch in 2020 when it was available for just 40k. However as my 1060 was doing its job pretty well at the time i decided not to get it (besides 40k in itself was by no means a low price and i didnt want to shell out that kind of money on a gpu alone). Little did i know that the prices would skyrocket with the advent of the mining boom within the next few months. So when the prices started coming down at the beginning of june this year i jumped the gun and bought it on an impulse(foolish move)! Although it would have been prudent to wait a bit longer as now i believe its price has reduced further to 47k!

Nowadays i am seeing lots of posts on FB marketplace from various sellers (of questionable repute) for 3060tis that are just a couple of months old and were used "only for gaming" apparently-and they are literally selling them at throwaway prices (35-40k).Why they are suddenly selling off their perfectly good gaming cards at such low prices is anyone's guess though-probably trying to recoup their losses by selling their gear after the crypto crash!


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I just checked some youtube benchmark videos for some AAA games and 3060Ti is able to do 60fps at Ultra. I don't even play AAA games. Even if I play, i will stick to high settings only. I will need 144fps for competitive games like Rocket League and CSGO etc. I am losing my nerve here  that TUF version at 46 is decent price and best in last 2 years.


not for all titles though,in games like cyberpunk the fps drops when you crank the settings higher at 1080p and turn RT on. But its still is a pretty powerful card and is definitely a worthwhile purchase at 45k-ish range.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> i had always wanted to procure a 3060ti since its launch in 2020 when it was available for just 40k. However as my 1060 was doing its job pretty well at the time i decided not to get it (besides 40k in itself was by no means a low price and i didnt want to shell out that kind of money on a gpu alone). Little did i know that the prices would skyrocket with the advent of the mining boom within the next few months. So when the prices started coming down at the beginning of june this year i jumped the gun and bought it on an impulse(foolish move)! Although it would have been prudent to wait a bit longer as now i believe its price has reduced further to 47k!


You are not alone in this. I have same story to tell.



quicky008 said:


> Nowadays i am seeing lots of posts on FB marketplace from various sellers (of questionable repute) for 3060tis that are just a couple of months old and were used "only for gaming" apparently-and they are literally selling them at throwaway prices (35-40k).Why they are suddenly selling off their perfectly good gaming cards at such low prices is anyone's guess though-probably trying to recoup their losses by selling their gear after the crypto crash!


They are obviously miners and probably still selling at without loss. What models are you seeing on used marketplace??


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> not for all titles though,in games like cyberpunk the fps drops when you crank the settings higher at 1080p and turn RT on. But its still is a pretty powerful card and is definitely a worthwhile purchase at 45k-ish range.


RT is major resource hog and cyberpunk with its massive in-game crowd does it make fall below 60. I will not play with RT enabled if I can't get 60fps in AAA games and 144fps in competitives.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2022)

mostly 3060tis and 3070s-3060tis are going for 35-40k and 3070s for around 45-48k.

there are many folks selling 3060s too,but their prices are not that great,usually in the same range as used 3060 tis-but recently i saw one for just 29k (a gigabyte model),which was quite well priced.

But i think its better to avoid such cards and buy new instead as no one knows for how long those cards were used and under what conditions-if they were used for mining then they are bound to go bad in the next few months.

And claiming warranty on them might be a problem,given that companies sometimes dont offer proper after sales support even for brand new products ,therefore one can very well imagine the nightmare that awaits someone who's unluckily caught dead with a malfunctioning second hand mining gpu.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2022)

Avoid used GPUs for sure. There's just too much risk of longevity. A GPU for gaming can last 5-6 years, but say a 24x7 operation by a miner will surely reduce its lifespan as gamers might be using it for maybe 2-3 hrs daily.

Secondary reason is, to let the miners take the loss. Bad thing is, Nvidia & AMD will always be in profit. Sadly Intel missed the window.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2022)

What is dx12 ultimate? What problems /drawbacks might be associated with a gpu that supports dx 12 but not dx 12 ultimate?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> What is dx12 ultimate? What problems /drawbacks might be associated with a gpu that supports dx 12 but not dx 12 ultimate?


Ray tracing support, I think. Just seach in google, doesn't matter a lot for dGPUs. Some very old GPUs might not work well on games running in DX12.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2022)

How are the scores looking for Furmark 1080p and Superposition 1080p Extreme results? I found one result for Superposition which is more than my result. May be they overclocked? 


Spoiler: 3060Ti Furmark and Superposition Benchmarks










GPU Temps looks fine for this. Should I check 3DMark (Firestrike and Timespy)? I don't know how good are the free version benchmarks available on Steam


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2022)

IMO run gaming benchmarks, I use those instead of synthetic ones. Even for synthetic benchmarks, you should be able to find numbers online. Firestrike & Timespy are surely very popular.

Like some gaming numbers for my system at 1440p:

*Game**off**reBAR on**Preset*Far Cry 5128134UltraCP 2077 v1.57776UltraFH58487ExtremeHZD101102Ultimate


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO run gaming benchmarks, I use those instead of synthetic ones. Even for synthetic benchmarks, you should be able to find numbers online. Firestrike & Timespy are surely very popular.
> 
> Like some gaming numbers for my system at 1440p:
> 
> *Game**off**reBAR on**Preset*Far Cry 5128134UltraCP 2077 v1.57776UltraFH58487ExtremeHZD101102Ultimate


Thanks for sharing the numbers. But sadly I don't own any of the mentioned games and it seems 3DMark is also not free, only the DLC Firestrike is free. So It seems I can't benchmark my card?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for sharing the numbers. But sadly I don't own any of the mentioned games and it seems 3DMark is also not free, only the DLC Firestrike is free. So It seems I can't benchmark my card?


Use Shadow of Tomb Raider demo for benchmark, get numbers from reviews. Firestrike is a common benchmark. Hardware Unboxed did a 50 game benchmark, see which of those games you own.

Since you are running at 1080p, R5 3600 will pull the 3060Ti down more comparatively, so expect lower fps number than 3060Ti FE. For me, my 3070 has factory OC & has TDP of 240W vs 220W of 3070FE, so in most benchmarks it performs between 3070 & 3070Ti FE models at 1440p. Also, see if you can turn on reBAR.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2022)

Driver version 472.12
So I had Borderlands 3 and I ran in-game benchmark and on average got
DX11: 85 FPS Ultra
DX12: 87 FPS Ultra

Updated Driver version 516.59
Borderlands 3 DX12- 95 FPS Ultra
Godfall- 135 FPS Epic
Tomb Raider Demo- 107 FPS Ultra

Surprisingly, Superposition benchmark result drop to 7034 from 7086, after driver update.
Didn't get any artifact and all while running benchmarks so everything is fine with GPU I guess.
----
Edit: For ReBar I need to update VBIOS but it seems Asus have not made any BIOS available for TUF 3060Ti. Will check this later. 

@omega44-xt Thanks for the help!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Driver version 472.12
> So I had Borderlands 3 and I ran in-game benchmark and on average got
> DX11: 85 FPS Ultra
> DX12: 87 FPS Ultra
> ...


For reBAR, mobo + CPU needs support. RTX 30xx has reBAR support.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> For reBAR, mobo + CPU needs support. RTX 30xx has reBAR support.


Yeah I found the asus link itself where they said 30xx series has this feature enabled but I am not able to find VBIOS on asus site for my card.
And I am not sure about updating mobo bios right now because of frequent power cut in my area, I do not have UPS right now. Since the gain is only marginal I can wait for this until I get UPS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah I found the asus link itself where they said 30xx series has this feature enabled but I am not able to find VBIOS on asus site for my card.
> And I am not sure about updating mobo bios right now because of frequent power cut in my area, I do not have UPS right now. Since the gain is only marginal I can wait for this until I get UPS.


Let me rephrase, you don't need to update vBIOS of GPU.

Also, why don't you have a UPS in India? Buy a 1kVa UPS first.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Also, why don't you have a UPS in India? Buy a 1kVa UPS first.


+1. Running any pc in India without ups is risky no matter where you are especially if also using a graphics card which is not a GT710/730 equivalent or lower.
@TheSloth


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 7, 2022)

Asus Dual RX 6700 XT 12GB Gaming Graphics Card (₹35,999 ) Mdcomputer
 vs
Inno3d RTX 3060 Ti Twin X2 LHR 8GB Graphics Card (₹39,999) Mdcomputers
*Which one to buy?
Is the DLSS 2.0 better or the FSR 2.0? *(I am using a 1080p 144hz monitor)
*Or should i wait for mid range RX7000 series and RTX 4000 series?*
Currently using Ryzen 5 5600x and GTX1070 on a AntecVp500PC power supply. I am planning to buy Adata Core Reactor 750W. Mdcomputers
I am using a B350 Motherboard that was around 7k when i bought it. Will i need to upgrade to a better PSU for these Graphic cards?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2022)

What is the best gpu for 1440p 144hz gaming?
I am asking amd gpus only.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 7, 2022)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Asus Dual RX 6700 XT 12GB Gaming Graphics Card (₹35,999 ) Mdcomputer
> vs
> Inno3d RTX 3060 Ti Twin X2 LHR 8GB Graphics Card (₹39,999) Mdcomputers
> *Which one to buy?
> ...


6700XT has better rasterization and more VRAM. 3060 Ti has better RT performance and DLSS is still better than FSR especially at a resolution like 1080p. Despite FSR being open DLSS seems to be the popular one. A Plague Tale Requiem for instance only has DLSS. Regardless Nvidia cards support FSR too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2022)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Asus Dual RX 6700 XT 12GB Gaming Graphics Card (₹35,999 ) Mdcomputer
> vs
> Inno3d RTX 3060 Ti Twin X2 LHR 8GB Graphics Card (₹39,999) Mdcomputers
> *Which one to buy?
> ...


6700XT is more VFM option IMO. More VRAM will help with longevity, but for 1440p.

DLSS is slightly better than FSR, but some games have DLSS exclusively. At 1080p, DLSS/FSR is not worth it IMO as any lower render resolution for DLSS doesn't have enough info for good upscaling. For 1440p, DLSS/FSR quality mode renders at close to 1080p & upscales to 1440p, anything below is not good.




For 1080p gaming, better get RX 6600 for 25k or so, it is enough, but so is your 1070 for now. If you don't plan to jump to 1440p, stick to 1070 & maybe make the purchase after 9-10months.

Do upgrade the PSU. One you linked is 650W, but that will be fine as well.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 18, 2022)

Is it a good idea to pair a rtx 3070 ti with corsair txm 550?or does it require at least a 650/700w psu?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Is it a good idea to pair a rtx 3070 ti with corsair txm 550?or does it require at least a 650/700w psu?


3070Ti uses 290W by itself.
*www.theverge.com/22524897/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-review-test-benchmarks


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 18, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Is it a good idea to pair a rtx 3070 ti with corsair txm 550?or does it require at least a 650/700w psu?


At least 750W is needed. Upto 3070 is fine with 650W. Because of efficiency losses, expect like 80% of rated power as output, so for 550W, it is like 440W, which is not enough. If you have to use TX550M temporarily, UV & power limit the GPU to maybe 180W.


----------



## DestGod (Nov 18, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Is it a good idea to pair a rtx 3070 ti with corsair txm 550?or does it require at least a 650/700w psu?


A good 550w PSU can stretch till an RTX 3070, not too sure about 3070 ti. What CPU will you be pairing it with? 650w will be fine. Even if a 550w PSU can handle a 3070 ti, you'll have to account for transient spikes in power draw.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> At least 750W is needed. Upto 3070 is fine with 650W. Because of efficiency losses, expect like 80% of rated power as output, so for 550W, it is like 440W, which is not enough. If you have to use TX550M temporarily, UV & power limit the GPU to maybe 180W.


80% 500w psu efficiency means psu draws 625w of power from mains to deliver 500w at 80% efficiency. It is the power draw which becomes more than rated output because of inefficiency & not the other way round.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 18, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> 80% 500w psu efficiency means psu draws 625w of power from mains to deliver 500w at 80% efficiency. It is the power draw which becomes more than rated output because of inefficiency & not the other way round.


Oh. Didn't know this, looks like the case. 

But that will make many PSU calculations wrong. Like my PC + monitor (30W), draws 400W from wall in total while gaming. So 550W PSU would have sufficed, but 650W is recommended. Maybe peak efficiency at 50-60% load is considered for such calculations & potential headroom.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Oh. Didn't know this, looks like the case.
> 
> But that will make many PSU calculations wrong. Like my PC + monitor (30W), draws 400W from wall in total while gaming. So 550W PSU would have sufficed, but 650W is recommended. Maybe peak efficiency at 50-60% load is considered for such calculations & potential headroom.


PSU rated power output is actually the sum of power output on 12v, 5v & 3.3v rails with different max current capacity hence different max power output on each rail. In older psu it typically used to be something like 30A on 12V so 360w(12*30) on 12v & 25A on 5V so 125w(25*5) on 5v & 20A on 3.3V so around 65w on 3.3v rail to give total power output of 550w. However 12v rail output is the most important because of its usage by processor, graphics card & motherboard so in above example of 550w psu its "practical output" should be considered as around 360W only(5v & 3.3v are mainly used by hdd/ssd & usb devices).


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 1, 2023)

a friend wants to sell off his rtx 2060 and get a rtx 3060-will he notice any significant performance improvements by doing so?

he has i5 10400 with 16gb ram and a 1080p monitor.

His gpu is about a year old and has 4 yrs warranty remaining(zotac extended warranty).How much can he expect for it if he were to sell it off?


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 1, 2023)

quicky008 said:


> a friend wants to sell off his rtx 2060 and get a rtx 3060-will he notice any significant performance improvements by doing so?
> 
> he has i5 10400 with 16gb ram and a 1080p monitor.
> 
> His gpu is about a year old and has 4 yrs warranty remaining(zotac extended warranty).How much can he expect for it if he were to sell it off?


3060 does give a uplift but go for 6600XT which costs as much as 3060 and performs better.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

quicky008 said:


> a friend wants to sell off his rtx 2060 and get a rtx 3060-will he notice any significant performance improvements by doing so?
> 
> he has i5 10400 with 16gb ram and a 1080p monitor.
> 
> His gpu is about a year old and has 4 yrs warranty remaining(zotac extended warranty).How much can he expect for it if he were to sell it off?


Saw 6650XT for 28k or so, which makes it cheaper than 3060 & slightly better performance. RT is still not viable at this performance class and DLSS or FSR are not viable at 1080p target resolution as well.

In terms of performance uplift, I'd say it is not significant. You will get 20-25% uplift. For a good uplift, jump to 3060Ti or 6700XT. That will be 50-60% jump. 

But if 1080p is the target resolution & card is new, stick to 2060 IMO. Since RX 6600 is 20-23k, used 2060 might sell for 15-16k or so.

Below is a pic from an old video, newer GPUs generally run better in newer games as time progresses, so gap between 2060 & 6600 might be even wider now:




even


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> Saw 6650XT for 28k or so, which makes it cheaper than 3060 & slightly better performance.


Sapphire pulse 6750XT selling for around 37k.
*www.amazon.in/Sapphire-Pulse-Radeon-Graphic-RDNATM/dp/B09YRZ86VL


----------

